# Theme Makeup with a Purpose



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2012)

Theme Makeup with a Purpose 






This thread was born of the Cancer Awareness through the Beauty of Color exercise.  At the end of the challenge the participants, having had so much fun sharing makeup looks using pink eye shadow, lipstick, blush and nail polish for October, wanted to continue their exchanges.

The concept of this exercise is first & foremost to have fun.  Creating makeup looks while using our stash products will allow us to make room for amazing new items, or if so desired, renew makeup that we just love and are compelled to repurchase.

A ‘theme’ would encourage us to target particular colors to use from our stash.  In so doing, we would use product faster.  So, for the remainder of _*November the theme would be 'FALL'*_.   Fall encompasses many colors and you get to use the fall colors of choice from your stash.  The parameters of this exercise are loose & flexible because this should be enjoyable and minimally restrictive.   Also, you would decide the adjunctive products, like paint pots, fluidlines, foundation, etc., to use for a month that you need or want to deplete.  

A theme will last for a month and _*the next theme will be announced at the end of the current month.*_  On a weekly basis we can post the look that we liked the best, during the previous seven days.  Therefore, _*Monday would be our ‘favorite look day’*_.  Those who wish to post photos can do so, but simply listing the products used in your favorite look is fine.  Please also share your progress, the products you have used up and what you purchase if you 'back-2-MAC'. I hope you’ll join in this exercise.... a bit of focus on colors that will help us to move product, make room for new product, share ideas for makeup looks, and have fun in the process!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this challenge!


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't wait  But I won't be using "fall" colors because it's summer in South Africa so I'll just be using colors appropriately depending on weather, outfit etc etc...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yay glammy girl!  So glad you stuck with us.  BTW, there are several summer colors that are seen in the fall...green, yellow,orange...endless possibilities.  The weather is just beautiful here today and the trees are vibrant reds, oranges, golds & yellows...a site to behold.  I was driving along thinking of all of the options for eye looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm looking forward to this challenge!


  	This first theme was your idea & it's gonna be so fun CartoonChic!  I'm already adding to my B2M wish-list!!


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 12, 2012)

I started using my Studio Fix powder today, I want to finish this before I get the Studio Careblend powder


----------



## aradhana (Nov 12, 2012)

how do i join?


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 12, 2012)

aradhana said:


> how do i join?


 Just use fall colors from your makeup stash and products that you want to use up for this whole month and next Monday, post your favorite look of this week


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> This first theme was your idea & it's gonna be so fun CartoonChic!  I'm already adding to my B2M wish-list!!


	My main goal is to just wear more of my makeup. The leaves are changing here, too, and I'm getting inspired by all the beautiful colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2012)

aradhana said:


> how do i join?


  	Hi aradhana!!!
  	It's simple.....Just visit the thread regularly, participate in the monthly theme by wearing colors related to the theme, on Mondays, post a listing of the makeup look that you liked best during the prior week (post a photo only if you wish) determine /target a few items in your stash that you would like to use up and use those products daily until they are gone.  

  	I hope you will participate and have lots of fun using up your products!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My main goal is to just wear more of my makeup. The leaves are changing here, too, and I'm getting inspired by all the beautiful colors.


  	I've dragged my husband into this by just talking about it. He's now pointing out the potential fall colors to me.  That in and of itself is a riot!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I started using my Studio Fix powder today, I want to finish this before I get the Studio Careblend powder


  	I finished a tender tone (Hush Hush) yesterday and hope to finish a Groundwork PP and & Prep & Prime Skin Smoother by Thursday.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I finished a tender tone (Hush Hush) yesterday and hope to finish a Groundwork PP and & Prep & Prime Skin Smoother by Thursday.  :fluffy:


  Hello Everyone,  Thanks for the invite MedGal.  I look forward to participating and seeing all the different looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks for the invite MedGal. I look forward to participating and seeing all the different looks.








 PrettyGirlDoc!!!


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 15, 2012)

Its extremely hot today so not wearing that much makeup but i used Mac contrast e/s to line my lower lashline


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

im glad to join in this time. my purpose is to use my fall and winter makeup. all my dark reds, and plums. my semi-precious MES's. Colored mascaras and fall dark blushes.  all these colors were abandoned because of all the coral lippies, pink liptars and soft peach blushes. no more orange. today im wearing

  	eyes: maybelline tattoo in bold gold + mac's Faux Gold all over. the balm shameless shana e/s around the crease area. ysl blue mascara
  	lips: mac's Such Flare!
  	cheeks: a mixture of hidden treasure and worldly wealth blushes. applied sofly.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> im glad to join in this time. my purpose is to use my fall and winter makeup. all my dark reds, and plums. my semi-precious MES's. Colored mascaras and fall dark blushes.  all these colors were abandoned because of all the coral lippies, pink liptars and soft peach blushes. no more orange. today im wearing  eyes: maybelline tattoo in bold gold + mac's Faux Gold all over. the balm shameless shana e/s around the crease area. ysl blue mascara lips: mac's Such Flare! cheeks: a mixture of hidden treasure and worldly wealth blushes. applied sofly.


 Glad you're joining us Kimibos  We having fun and using up our stash at the same time and hopefully we finish quite a bit to make room for upcoming collections lol :shock: Ahhh the life of a makeup addict, the wish list is a never ending one...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

The strangest thing happened today. I woke up all bright eyed and bushy-tailed this morning and did a semi-full face of makeup. I'm so proud of myself. I say it's only a semi-full face because I only added eye liner and mascara to my eyes, and didn't put any powder on my face. I didn't have a clear picture of what I wanted in the beginning, so I started doing one thing and ended up with something else.


  	EYES


 		MAC Fluidline Rich Ground - upper lash line 	
 		Black mascara 
 
  	FACE


 		NARS Blush Lovejoy 	
 		NARS Blush Exhibit A - over Lovejoy 	
 		MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Earthshine - cheek highlight 
 
  	LIPS


 		MAC Lip Pencil Cherry - outline 	
 		MAC Lip Pencil Redd - filled in 	
 		CHANEL Rouge Allure Intense Lipstick 97 Incandescente 
 

  	Looking at the finished result, I would change Rich Ground with a different color. Probably a darker brown, black, or even a green liner. I only had Lovejoy and Earthshine on my cheeks at first, but I felt my face needed more color after applying Incandescente to balance things out. I went back and lightly layered Exhibit A over Lovejoy. It added a nice red tone without being too much red.

  	I also tried the blot method with my lipstick. I normally don't blot because I feel like I'm wasting product. But I saw a YouTube video the other day that made me want to try it. I used the lip pencils first, then used a lip brush to apply the lipstick. That was taking too long, so I applied it from the tube and then smooth things out with the lip brush. I then blot and repeated with the lipstick, and then blot and repeated for a third time. I want to see if this method will really make my lipstick last longer.

  	I like how the look turned out, but it's not as "pulled together" as I was hoping for. It seems like there's something missing. I didn't do anything with my eyebrows, so maybe that's it.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The strangest thing happened today. I woke up all bright eyed and bushy-tailed this morning and did a semi-full face of makeup. I'm so proud of myself. I say it's only a semi-full face because I only added eye liner and mascara to my eyes, and didn't put any powder on my face. I didn't have a clear picture of what I wanted in the beginning, so I started doing one thing and ended up with something else.   EYES
> 
> MAC Fluidline Rich Ground - upper lash line
> Black mascara
> ...


  It sounds nice to me.  We are our own worst critic sometimes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> It sounds nice to me. We are our own worst critic sometimes.


	This is so true!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Its extremely hot today so not wearing that much makeup but i used Mac contrast e/s to line my lower lashline


  	Feel free to send a little heat our way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> im glad to join in this time. my purpose is to use my fall and winter makeup. all my dark reds, and plums. my semi-precious MES's. Colored mascaras and fall dark blushes.  all these colors were abandoned because of all the coral lippies, pink liptars and soft peach blushes. no more orange. today im wearing
> 
> eyes: maybelline tattoo in bold gold + mac's Faux Gold all over. the balm shameless shana e/s around the crease area. ysl blue mascara
> lips: mac's Such Flare!
> cheeks: a mixture of hidden treasure and worldly wealth blushes. applied sofly.


  	Yay Kimibos...I'm so glad you're with us!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And...what a coincidence.  I was looking at the trees with their brilliant reds and golds, and I was inspired today.  I did gold eyes & fingernails, and red lips and toe nails.  That part was so not planned...it just happened that way.  I'm in love with Hidden Treasure & Worldly Wealth.  In fact, I just depoted Hidden Treasure today.  Making room for new goods!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The strangest thing happened today. I woke up all bright eyed and bushy-tailed this morning and did a semi-full face of makeup. I'm so proud of myself. I say it's only a semi-full face because I only added eye liner and mascara to my eyes, and didn't put any powder on my face. I didn't have a clear picture of what I wanted in the beginning, so I started doing one thing and ended up with something else.
> 
> 
> EYES
> ...


  	Way to go CartoonChic!!  The look sounds lovely.  Perhaps you're more accustomed to doing the full eye look, but what you described is a lovely natural look!

  	You know, I tried that blot method too and my lips are still as red as they were from the initial lipstick application... And, that's after a meal, and I wasn't even being careful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> This is so true!








.  Way too hard on ourselves


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

Today I made an excursion to my local MAC store and returned 18 empties.  Most recently...like this week... I used up a Groundwork paintpot, a 4oz MAC Face & Body and a Tendertone.  I thought I'd be finished with a P & P Skin Smoother, but I think I have another 3-4 days of it left.  I did not replace the paintpot or the foundation.  Rather I will use others from my stash. It's a great feeling to be focused on using up products and actually see the results!  I picked up 3 lipsticks via B2M.  The downside is that I seem to bring product in at a much faster pace than I deplete it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I made an excursion to my local MAC store and returned 18 empties.  Most recently...like this week... I used up a Groundwork paintpot, a 4oz MAC Face & Body and a Tendertone.  I thought I'd be finished with a P & P Skin Smoother, but I think I have another 3-4 days of it left.  I did not replace the paintpot or the foundation.  Rather I will use others from my stash. It's a great feeling to be focused on using up products and actually see the results!  I picked up 3 lipsticks via B2M.  The downside is that I seem to bring product in at a much faster pace than I deplete it!








  You're on a roll! This is very encouraging.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I made an excursion to my local MAC store and returned 18 empties.  Most recently...like this week... I used up a Groundwork paintpot, a 4oz MAC Face & Body and a Tendertone.  I thought I'd be finished with a P & P Skin Smoother, but I think I have another 3-4 days of it left.  I did not replace the paintpot or the foundation.  Rather I will use others from my stash. It's a great feeling to be focused on using up products and actually see the results!  I picked up 3 lipsticks via B2M.  The downside is that I seem to bring product in at a much faster pace than I deplete it!


  	which lippies did you get??


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

I've decided I'm going to try to use up more of my Lipglasses. The tacky texture seems to bother me even more now. I bought the ones that I have for their colors, but I don't think I can deal with the texture. I can't tell if I'm moving away from lipgloss in general, or if this is just an issue I'm having with MAC Lipglasses. I'll know by the end of the month. There are still a few colors I'm wearing no matter what. I'm looking at you All Of My Purple Life. I can overlook the tackiness for that shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> which lippies did you get??


  	Replacements:  Honeylove
  	                        Kinda Sexy
  	                        Lady Danger


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've decided I'm going to try to use up more of my Lipglasses. The tacky texture seems to bother me even more now. I bought the ones that I have for their colors, but I don't think I can deal with the texture. I can't tell if I'm moving away from lipgloss in general, or if this is just an issue I'm having with MAC Lipglasses. I'll know by the end of the month. There are still a few colors I'm wearing no matter what. I'm looking at you All Of My Purple Life. I can overlook the tackiness for that shade.








  	I feel the same way, yet I keep buying them.  What's worse is that I don't always reach for them because I like the way L/S appears on me w/o it.  That said, I am more open to cremesheen and lustre formula L/Ss.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Replacements:  Honeylove
> Kinda Sexy
> Lady Danger


  	      lady danger is HOT!! i like the look of the other 2 , into my mac lists they go.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You're on a roll! This is very encouraging.


  	I really like this challenge...it encourages me to be a bit more focused.  Now that groundwork is gone, I'll try to use more of my other paint-pots.  Today I used Genuine Treasure.  It seems that when the new things come in (I say this like it happened spontaneously and I had nothing whatsoever to do with it) the old things go by the wayside, and unused until there's some unintentional
  	reminder.  Focus is the way to go.  I don't feel restricted this month because there are so many wonderful fall colors.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I made an excursion to my local MAC store and returned 18 empties.  Most recently...like this week... I used up a Groundwork paintpot, a 4oz MAC Face & Body and a Tendertone.  I thought I'd be finished with a P & P Skin Smoother, but I think I have another 3-4 days of it left.  I did not replace the paintpot or the foundation.  Rather I will use others from my stash. It's a great feeling to be focused on using up products and actually see the results!  I picked up 3 lipsticks via B2M.  The downside is that I seem to bring product in at a much faster pace than I deplete it! :haha:


  I need this kind of focus.  Only things I finish regularly are eyebrow pencils and brow set.  I go nowhere without my eyebrows. LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I feel the same way, yet I keep buying them.  *What's worse is that I don't always reach for them because I like the way L/S appears on me w/o it.*  That said, I am more open to cremesheen and lustre formula L/Ss.








  My glosses haven't been getting a lot of use. And then once they're applied over the lipstick, I don't see much difference between color groups unless the color is dramatically different or I'm using one with shimmer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My glosses haven't been getting a lot of use. And then once they're applied over the lipstick, I don't see much difference between color groups unless the color is dramatically different or I'm using one with shimmer.


  	For me the difference is less about color and more about sheen.  Nevertheless, I must be nuts.  I just got the Guilty Passions L/G set in Nicely Nude.  The colors are just so pretty...I couldn't help it...shrugs!  The round box is cute.  I removed the insert and put all of my Nude-family L/Gs in it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think it's time for me to address my blush situation.  I purchased another Pro Blush palette and I've already filled it.  I have three additional MAC blush palettes and several individual MAC blushes, as well as other brands.  I prefer the palettes, because for me they're space sparing.  I wanted one of the old palettes but it seems they've taken them out of circulation.  I do like the ability to see the blushes w/o having to open the palette and the ability to use it w/o the insert.  Not yet feeling the love for these, but I'm sure they'll grow on me.  The upside is that having depotted five blushes today, I'm already rebuilding my B2M stock again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> lady danger is HOT!! i like the look of the other 2 , into my mac lists they go.


  	I have a running L/S wish/replacement list.  I took my iPad with me and let my MAC MUA/Friend/Guru select from my list.  I didn't realize how pretty Kinda Sexy is.  I'm looking forward to wearing it w/a smokey eye.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I have a running L/S wish/replacement list.  I took my iPad with me and let my MAC MUA/Friend/Guru select from my list.  I didn't realize how pretty Kinda Sexy is.  I'm looking forward to wearing it w/a smokey eye.


	I'm not familiar with Kinda Sexy. I need to check it out now.

  	By the way, do you have tips for a successful smokey eye? I watched some YouTube videos and tried it once. I looked like a raccoon. I didn't even use black eye shadow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not familiar with Kinda Sexy. I need to check it out now.
> By the way, do you have tips for a successful smokey eye? I watched some YouTube videos and tried it once. I looked like a raccoon. I didn't even use black eye shadow.


  	Ohhh you crack me up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I first heard mention of Kinda Sexy here on Specktra.  I never gave it much thought other than not being familiar with it until my MAC Store MUA suggested it.  It's Matte, my favorite formula!

  	My go-to smokey eye:
  	For this Smokey Eye look I use the MAC Jungle Camouflage Full Face kit's *(LE)* eye palette, but I also use other permanent shadows, and list those alternatives, as well.

	Blackground Paint Pot *(for daytime I use Constructivist PP)*
	Carbon e/s to lid over Blackground PP
	Camo e/s above crease* (Swiss Chocolate is also a very fav alternative)*
	Bad Lieutenant to crease & lower lash line _*(A deep dark brown like Embark/Carbonized)*_
  	Although the lid color is dark, I still apply Blacktrack fluidline and top that with Carbon e/s to keep it in place
	Fascinating eye kohl to waterline *(Use Black if you prefer)*
	Dew to brow _*(I also like Ricepaper)*_


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 16, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Replacements:  Honeylove                         Kinda Sexy                         Lady Danger


 Ahhh I need Honeylove in my life :eyelove:


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 16, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Ohhh you crack me up!  :lmao:  I first heard mention of Kinda Sexy here on Specktra.  I never gave it much thought other than not being familiar with it until my MAC Store MUA suggested it.  It's Matte, my favorite formula!  My go-to smokey eye: For this Smokey Eye look I use the MAC Jungle Camouflage Full Face kit's *(LE)* eye palette, but I also use other permanent shadows, and list those alternatives, as well.   Blackground Paint Pot *(for daytime I use Constructivist PP)*  Carbon e/s to lid over Blackground PP  Camo e/s above crease *(Swiss Chocolate is also a very fav alternative)*  Bad Lieutenant to crease & lower lash line _*(A deep dark brown like Embark/Carbonized)*_ Although the lid color is dark, I still apply Blacktrack fluidline and top that with Carbon e/s to keep it in place  Fascinating eye kohl to waterline *(Use Black if you prefer)*  Dew to brow _*(I also like Ricepaper)*_


 Ooh that sounds so pretty, I'll have to try this look but switch out the colors I don't have with some dupes I already have in my stash


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 16, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> For me the difference is less about color and more about sheen.  *Nevertheless, I must be nuts.  I just got the Guilty Passions L/G set* in Nicely Nude.  The colors are just so pretty...I couldn't help it...shrugs!  The round box is cute.  I removed the insert and put all of my Nude-family L/Gs in it.


  	I'm nuts, too, then.  The last thing I need is another l/g, but I purchased the Guilty Passions L/G set in Lavish Rose last weekend when I simply went in to B2M for Sophisto l/s.  I'm so weak when it comes to makeup!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 16, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not familiar with Kinda Sexy. I need to check it out now.
> By the way, do you have tips for a successful smokey eye? I watched some YouTube videos and tried it once. I looked like a raccoon. I didn't even use black eye shadow.


  	I also have problems pulling off the smokey eye, so please share and tips!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 16, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I think it's time for me to address my blush situation.  I purchased another Pro Blush palette and I've already filled it.  I have three additional MAC blush palettes and several individual MAC blushes, as well as other brands.  I prefer the palettes, because for me they're space sparing.  I wanted one of the old palettes but it seems they've taken them out of circulation.  I do like the ability to see the blushes w/o having to open the palette and the ability to use it w/o the insert.  Not yet feeling the love for these, but I'm sure they'll grow on me.  The upside is that having depotted five blushes today, I'm already rebuilding my B2M stock again.   :happydance:


  I called some MAC counters on the east coast to find the old blush palettes. (MY OCD wants everything in the same case).LOL The sales person gave me the number to a Belk's in North Carolina that had them.  Let me know if you need the number.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Ahhh I need Honeylove in my life


  	I wore Honeylove today with a dark brown smokey eye.  It's a very nice nude for me.  I did top it with Revealing l/g as not to look washed out.  I really liked the look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> I'm nuts, too, then.  The last thing I need is another l/g, but I purchased the Guilty Passions L/G set in Lavish Rose last weekend when I simply went in to B2M for Sophisto l/s.  I'm so weak when it comes to makeup!


  	LOL!  You're in good company here!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not familiar with Kinda Sexy. I need to check it out now.
> By the way, do you have tips for a successful smokey eye? I watched some YouTube videos and tried it once. I looked like a raccoon. I didn't even use black eye shadow.


  	MAChostage exactly what issues are you having with the smokey eye?  CartoonChic says she was left with the raccoon effect and I suspect that could be from eye pencil to the lower lash line?
  	I never use black kohl pencil that way in a smokey eye look because it just seems too harsh on me.  I use a dark brown in the crease and the same dark brown at the lower lash-line.  I usually avoid black pencil to my lower waterline because it makes my eyes look small & recessed...so not good.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 16, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> MAChostage exactly what issues are you having with the smokey eye?  CartoonChic says she was left with the raccoon effect and I suspect that could be from eye pencil to the lower lash line?
> I never use black kohl pencil that way in a smokey eye look because it just seems too harsh on me.  I use a dark brown in the crease and the same dark brown at the lower lash-line.  I usually avoid black pencil to my lower waterline because it makes my eyes look small & recessed...so not good.


  	I also tend to look "racoonish" when I try to do a smokey eye.  Every time I've tried to do any gorgeous look I've seen on someone else that uses black as a base I end up looking like a fool.  Maybe I just need to forego that altogether and try the dark brown look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> I also tend to look "racoonish" when I try to do a smokey eye.  Every time I've tried to do any gorgeous look I've seen on someone else that uses black as a base I end up looking like a fool.  Maybe I just need to forego that altogether and try the dark brown look.


  	That would make sense except it's still dark colors...just different....brown, black, blue smokey eyes.  The same concept just different colors.  I so wish I could help.  Let's try this... tell me what products you use and where you place them.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I think it's time for me to address my blush situation.  I purchased another Pro Blush palette and I've already filled it.  I have three additional MAC blush palettes and several individual MAC blushes, as well as other brands.  I prefer the palettes, because for me they're space sparing.  I wanted one of the old palettes but it seems they've taken them out of circulation.  I do like the ability to see the blushes w/o having to open the palette and the ability to use it w/o the insert.  Not yet feeling the love for these, but I'm sure they'll grow on me.  The upside is that having depotted five blushes today, I'm already rebuilding my B2M stock again.   :happydance:


 Due to my OCD I hunted down the old blush palettes by calling a few MAC stores on the East coast.  A free Standing MAC counter in NC gave me the number to a Belk's which had them.  I received them in two days yesterday.  They are still around.  Sorry repeated message


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> I also tend to look "racoonish" when I try to do a smokey eye.  Every time I've tried to do any gorgeous look I've seen on someone else that uses black as a base I end up looking like a fool.  Maybe I just need to forego that altogether and try the dark brown look.








 This is my problem.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 18, 2012)

I already know my favorite look this week  Will post tomorrow...


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 19, 2012)

My favorite look of this week was the look I wore yesterday (Sunday 18 November)  Face: Mac Prep & Prime Skin Mac Studio Fix Fluid Foundation NC35 Mac Golden Bronzer Benefit Hoola Bronzer Mac Gingerly Blush Mac Pink Cult Blush Mac Studio Fix Powder NC35 Mac Redhead MSF  Mac Fix Plus  Eyes: Mac Groundwork p/p Sleek Storm Palette (light brown matte shade all over lid) Sleek Chaos Palette (medium brown matte shade in crease) Sleek Storm Palette (dark brown matte shade in the outer corner,crease & lower lash line) Inglot 350 matte (brow and inner corner highlight) Mac Smolder (upper lash line and waterline) Maybelline Colossal Volume Express Mascara  Lips: Carmex Lip Blam Mac Cherry Lip Liner Mac Chili Lipstick  I loved how this turned out :eyelove:  Excited to hear what everyone did too...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 19, 2012)

My favorite look from the previous week. I liked it so much, I named it.

*November 16, 2012 - Pumpkin Spice*

  	EYES


 		MAC Fluidline Dipdown - upper lash line 
 

 		NARS Albatross - tear duct, brow highlight 	
 		Black mascara 
 
  	FACE


 		La Femme Blush Sienna 	
 		La Femme Blush Cinnabar - over Lovejoy 	
 		NARS Albatross - cheek and T-zone highlight 
 
  	LIPS


 		OCC Lip Tar Banjee 	
 		NYX Lip Pencil Cocoa - outline over Banjee


----------



## kimibos (Nov 19, 2012)

TODAY
  	Eyes: Nars eye primer, Jete and Satin Taupe. plus lash curler used. 
  	Cheeks: Mac The Perfect Cheek
  	lips. WnW Ravin' Raisin


  	**i finished a mac serum and im about to finish a face cleanser.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Excited to hear what everyone did too...


  	Very nice glammy girl!  Thanks for describing the shadow colors because I don't have any Sleek eye palettes.  I love your choices!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My favorite look from the previous week. I liked it so much, I named it.
> 
> *November 16, 2012 - Pumpkin Spice*
> 
> ...


  	Very fitting name for your color choices and for the name itself, given the time of year. I love it!  Banjee is GORGEOUS.  I love orange lippies and often have to force myself to wear other colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2012)

My favorite look from last week was applied with great care, albeit amateur technique.  Nevertheless I gave it may all.  The irony here, and for certain, the comedy of it all was resounding.  I ran errands feeling put together, as we all do when we put a bit of extra effort into the process.  While out and about I ran into an individual whom I hadn't seen for quite some time.  We exchanged greetings, and then she said the nicest and most profound things about me.  It was very moving.  AND then...it happened! The unthinkable.  She moved toward me in what seemed like slow motion.  I was frozen with fear because I sensed what was about to happen...and then it did!  She reached out and grabbed my face, squeezing my cheeks the way you would caress the cheeks of a toddler.  It seemed like a lifetime as she squeezed...my face moved back & forth in her ample hands.  Movements seemed slow and voices seemed loud. I was speechless because all I could think about was the time that I had taken to apply my makeup.  We said our goodbyes as she walked away with my carefully applied face in her hands.  I erupted in hysterical laughter, keeping my face down as I hurried to my car.





  	The Look:
*EYES: *
  	Painterly PP to lids
  	Aloha pigment to lid (moistened # 215)
  	Rule above Crease 
  	NARS Galapagos to crease, blended upward & into rule
  	Rice Paper to brows 
  	DipDown fluidline topped with Embark to line upper lids
  	NARS Galapagos to lower lash line
  	Feline close to lash line

*FACE:*
  	Face & Body
  	P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
  	Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Copper Beach(109 brush)
  	HiddenTreasure blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
  	MSF Redhead to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
  	MSF natural (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
  	Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Lasting Sensation lip pencil to line & fill*
  	Saigon Summer l/s


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> My favorite look from last week was applied with great care, albeit amateur technique.  Nevertheless I gave it may all.  The irony here, and for certain, the comedy of it all was resounding.  I ran errands feeling put together, as we all do when we put a bit of extra effort into the process.  While out and about I ran into an individual whom I hadn't seen for quite some time.  We exchanged greetings, and then she said the nicest and most profound things about me.  It was very moving.  AND then...it happened! The unthinkable.  She moved toward me in what seemed like slow motion.  I was frozen with fear because I sensed what was about to happen...and then it did!  She reached out and grabbed my face, squeezing my cheeks the way you would caress the cheeks of a toddler.  It seemed like a lifetime as she squeezed...my face moved back & forth in her ample hands.  Movements seemed slow and voices seemed loud. I was speechless because all I could think about was the time that I had taken to apply my makeup.  We said our goodbyes as she walked away with my carefully applied face in her hands.  I erupted in hysterical laughter, keeping my face down as I hurried to my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  That's too funny! The look sounds beautiful.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 20, 2012)

My favorite look was from Friday, November 16th.  I didn't have to work that day and had no plans other than housework, still, I decided to "do it up":

  	FACE:
  	Foundation:  Estee Lauder Double Wear in Spiced Sand, NW1 (I think) -- I've been testing this color out
  	Blush:  MAC Format

  	EYES:
  	(All MAC pigments) Golden Lemon (inner corner), Rushmetal (lid), Chocolate Brown (Crease), Naked (brow/highlight)
  	MAC Graphic Brown to line top lashline and lower lashline outer third
  	Urban Decay Eldorado 24-7 Eyepencil to line lower lashline from inner corner to 2/3 point
  	Maybelline Great Lash Lots O' Lashes mascara
  	Iman eyebrow pencil in Blackest Brown (I think)

  	LIPS: 
  	MAC Eclipse l/s with a dab of MAC Clear l/g

  	I ended up not really digging the lip, as I've been falling out of love with Eclipse since wearing it regularly when I first got it.  I loved the look overall, very fall-like!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 20, 2012)

Hysterical!!


Medgal07 said:


> My favorite look from last week was applied with great care, albeit amateur technique.  Nevertheless I gave it may all.  The irony here, and for certain, the comedy of it all was resounding.  I ran errands feeling put together, as we all do when we put a bit of extra effort into the process.  While out and about I ran into an individual whom I hadn't seen for quite some time.  We exchanged greetings, and then she said the nicest and most profound things about me.  It was very moving.  AND then...it happened! The unthinkable.  She moved toward me in what seemed like slow motion.  I was frozen with fear because I sensed what was about to happen...and then it did!  She reached out and grabbed my face, squeezing my cheeks the way you would caress the cheeks of a toddler.  It seemed like a lifetime as she squeezed...my face moved back & forth in her ample hands.  Movements seemed slow and voices seemed loud. I was speechless because all I could think about was the time that I had taken to apply my makeup.  We said our goodbyes as she walked away with my carefully applied face in her hands.  I erupted in hysterical laughter, keeping my face down as I hurried to my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I called some MAC counters on the east coast to find the old blush palettes. (MY OCD wants everything in the same case).LOL The sales person gave me the number to a Belk's in North Carolina that had them. Let me know if you need the number.


  	Oh my gosh.  I missed this post. I would love that phone number.  I like the old blush and eye shadow palettes.  I have my 10 eye shadow palettes sorted by color family, each shadow is labeled and each palette is numbered.  I have one new eye shadow palette that I did deliberately purchase for my pro longwear eyeshadows which are larger.  I removed the insert, which I know I didn't have to get at all.  I have three full old-style blush palettes.  The old ones just fit nicely into my makeup setup.  Did you mention OCD.....feels & sounds so familiar!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 22, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh my gosh.  I missed this post. I would love that phone number.  I like the old blush and eye shadow palettes.  I have my 10 eye shadow palettes sorted by color family, each shadow is labeled and each palette is numbered.  I have one new eye shadow palette that I did deliberately purchase for my pro longwear eyeshadows which are larger.  I removed the insert, which I know I didn't have to get at all.  I have three full old-style blush palettes.  The old ones just fit nicely into my makeup setup.  Did you mention OCD.....feels & sounds so familiar!    :haha:


 LOL Call 704-364-4251.  Ask for the Mac counter .  This the Belk in Charlotte NC


----------



## aradhana (Nov 22, 2012)

hi! sorry guys, i forgot the name of this thread...so i didn't know where to look....i'm glad i found you guys again!

  	i'm trying to finish a face and body mineralize lotion, and i need to depot some eyeshadows, since i recently bought a 15 palette.

  	the looks you ladies have been posting sound fab, and very inspiring!

  	as for my fall looks, i've been sleeping in very often the last little while and cutting short my makeup time! no good. so...hopefully for next monday i'll have something good to report!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Call 704-364-4251. Ask for the Mac counter . This the Belk in Charlotte NC


  	Thank you so much!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2012)

aradhana said:


> hi! sorry guys, i forgot the name of this thread...so i didn't know where to look....i'm glad i found you guys again!
> 
> i'm trying to finish a face and body mineralize lotion, and i need to depot some eyeshadows, since i recently bought a 15 palette.
> 
> ...








  Hi aradhana!  Good luck with your depotting. Have you decided what you're getting when you B2M?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 23, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much!


 You are very welcome.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2012)

I managed to complete a full-sized Fix + this week.  That along with five blushes that I recently depotted has me well on my way to B2Ming again.
  	My favorite look within the past 7 days was inspired by a cold fall evening in which the sky was the darkest blue and filled with stars.

*Navy Smokey Look*

*EYES:*
  	Imaginary PP to lids
  	Starless Night pigment to lid (moistened # 215)
  	Brown Script e/s above Crease 
  	Mystery to crease, blended upward & into Brown Script
  	Waveline Fluidline to upper & lower lids, close to lash-lines
  	Rice Paper to brow highlight 

*FACE:*
  	Face & Body
  	P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
  	Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Copper Beach(109 brush)
  	Eternal Sunshine blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
  	MSF Redhead to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
  	MSF natural (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
  	Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Cork lip liner*
  	Pure Zen l/s

*Nails:*
  	China Glaze Skyscraper (dark blue w/glitter)


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

That look sounds so, so pretty, Medgal. I'm going to try to recreate something similar using products that I have. How do you line your lower lash line with Fluidline? I haven't tried to line my lower lash line with anything yet. I'm not sure if I'll get close enough. I'm still afraid of poking my eye.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't have a favorite look to post. I did a couple of nice looks last week, but nothing to make me want to post about it. I absolutely loved the Bad Mama Jama Lip Tar combo I did, but I haven't created a whole look for it yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That look sounds so, so pretty, Medgal. I'm going to try to recreate something similar using products that I have. How do you line your lower lash line with Fluidline? I haven't tried to line my lower lash line with anything yet. I'm not sure if I'll get close enough. I'm still afraid of poking my eye.


  	Very carefully!  I totally avoid my waterline, and I use my 210/211 to apply product just under my lower lashes.  For this particular look I allowed the Fluidline to dry and then put Mystery e/s beneath the Fluidline.  I smoked that out with my 219 brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have a favorite look to post. I did a couple of nice looks last week, but nothing to make me want to post about it. I absolutely loved the Bad Mama Jama Lip Tar combo I did, but I haven't created a whole look for it yet.


  	How are you doing with your efforts to use up some of your products?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> How are you doing with your efforts to use up some of your products?


  	I'm not making much progress. I want to use up lipgolsses, but I haven't been reaching for them to wear. Over Indulgence is the first MAC lipgloss I purchased. That one is just about at the end of its rope. I'll make an effort to wear it this week.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 27, 2012)

I attempted to recreate Medgal's Navy Smokey look. I like it! It's a more adult look and I feel made up.

*Navy Smokey Look Variation*

*EYES*


 		NARS Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base 	
 		NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil 627 Cobalt - lid base color 	
 		NARS Okinawa Eye Shadow - navy blue color to lid (239 Brush) and to smudge eyeliner (214 Brush) 	
 		MAC Mineralize Eye Shadow Sky - sparkly navy blue color over navy blue eye shadow (239 Brush) 	
 		MAC Eye Shadow Moth Brown - purple-grey color to crease (226 Brush) 	
 		MAC Extra Dimension Eye Shadow Tall, Dark & Handsome - dark grey color to darken outer V (226 Brush) 	
 		MAC Eye Shadow Sparkle Neely, Sparkle! - transition color blended above crease (224 Brush) 	
 		MAC Eye Shadow Creamy Bisque - cream color brow highlight (214 Brush) 	
 		MAC Eye Shadow Jaunty- tear duct highlight (219 Brush) 	
 		MAC Fluidline Waveline - dark blue eyeliner to upper and lower lash line (211, 266 Brushes) 	
 		Black Mascara 
 
*FACE*


 		NARS Blush Luster - bronze color to cheeks (129 Brush), facial highlight (130 Brush) 	
 		NARS Blush Gina - peach color over Luster on cheeks (129 Brush) 	
 		NARS Blush Lovejoy - countour (128 Brush) 	
 		Fix+ - sprayed over blush to bring out color, then blush reapplied 
 
*LIPS*


 		MAC Prep+Prime Lip 	
 		MAC Lip Pencil Cork - brown lip pencil to outline lips 	
 		MAC Lipstick Pure Zen - nude beige color 	
 		MAC Cremesheen Glass Over Indulgence - neutral brown peach color 
 
*NAILS*


 		Chanel Delight - bronze polish 
  	(I cheated with the nail polish. They were already painted for Thanksgiving, but I thought the color still worked with the look.)


  	I learned so much from trying to recreate Medgal's look. I don't think I would've tried these colors on my own since it's a darker look than what I'm used to doing. I had to improvise like crazy with the eye products. My eye shadow collection isn't extensive, and I seem to have more green eye shadows than any other color. The navy blue shadows I used are the only ones that I have. I bought the NARS Okinawa eye shadow at the same time I bought my NARS Taj Mahal blush last year and never used it.

	I also realize I don't have a transition shadow for my skin tone. Sparkle Neely, Sparkle! is the closest thing I have. I think I would've wanted to use something without shimmer. I also like how adding the brown transition warmed up the eye and made everything look more polished. I think I should've used the 217 brush to apply the transition instead of the 224. The 224 may be too big for my eye area because the transition color went up to my eye brow. What brushes do you use for the brow highlight?

	OK, the eyeliner was an issue. Things went horribly wrong trying to line my lower lash line. I kept expecting a pencil thin line. I kept getting a thick, smudgy mess. I used the 211 and 266 brushes. Maybe I'm wrong in thinking the line should be very thin? I ended up smudging the navy blue eye shadow over the liner. No idea if it looks right or not.

	How do you use Fix+ to set? I sprayed some directly on my cheeks to bring out the color and too much came out. It was running down my face. I held it at a distance and tapped the nozzle lightly. I tried to contour again and no idea if I did it right. Lovejoy probably wasn't the best choice for a contour. It has a bit of red in it, so it didn't completely create a shadow effect. I also used the 128 brush this time. I like the size and shape of it for contouring. Which side is synthetic and which is natural?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'll give it a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not making much progress. I want to use up lipgolsses, but I haven't been reaching for them to wear. Over Indulgence is the first MAC lipgloss I purchased. That one is just about at the end of its rope. I'll make an effort to wear it this week.


  	That's a great start!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> How do you use Fix+ to set? I sprayed some directly on my cheeks to bring out the color and too much came out. It was running down my face. *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is pretty amazing!  I am so not comfortable creating a look unless I have the exact products, which is silly and reflective of my own insecurities.  You did really very well!


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 28, 2012)

i didnt wear much makeup this week, was at home most of the week and when I did go out, I just had on black eyeliner and mascara so sadly I dont have a favorite look to post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I think I'm getting close to finishing my Studio Fix Fluid Foundation, yay! Medgal your look sounds amazing, Im sure you looked stunning and Cartoon Chic is also inspiring me to recreate your blue smokey eye lol.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> This is pretty amazing!  I am so not comfortable creating a look unless I have the exact products, which is silly and reflective of my own insecurities.  You did really very well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks! All I did was google the products you mentioned then picked similar colors in my stash. Believe it or not, green is not my favorite color. It's actually one of my least favorite colors. But you're right, I have been buying a lot of green colored items lately. I even bought a green dress that I love. Weird!

  	I do think green is my favorite eye shadow color because it really compliments my brown eyes. Here's what I have so far:

  	MAC Jealousy Wakes
  	MAC Steamy (this one is missing)
  	MAC Feeling Fresh
  	MAC Surf USA
  	MAC Guacamole
  	MAC Robin's Egg
  	MAC MES Water
  	MAC EDES Divine Blue
  	L'Oreal Infallible Endless Sea
  	L'Oreal Infallible Golden Emerald

  	After I did the blue smokey eye look yesterday, I immediately thought I want to try it again with a green smokey eye. Guess what I did today?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> i didnt wear much makeup this week, was at home most of the week and when I did go out, I just had on black eyeliner and mascara so sadly I dont have a favorite look to post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Go for it! I learned a lot from doing it and it's a really pretty look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> i didnt wear much makeup this week, was at home most of the week and when I did go out, I just had on black eyeliner and mascara so sadly I dont have a favorite look to post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 to near product completion.  I'm trying to use up foundation too.  I have three - four open and in use, so now I'm working on one at a time.
  	The Navy look was fun.  I hope you will try it.  I take photos of all of my looks but I'm too shy (spelled c-h-i-c-k-e-n) to post them.  The pics help me to improve on the looks and/or just catalog them for future reference because sometimes I just create the look as I go along.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's the green smokey eye I look I did today. I know the week isn't over yet, but I think this one will be my favorite.

*November 28, 2012 - Emerald Dusk*

*EYES*


 		NARS Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base 	
 		NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil 629 Sparkle Green - lid base color 	
 		L'Oreal Infallible Eye Shadow Golden Emerald - sparkly olive green color to lid (215 Brush) and to smudge eyeliner (214 Brush) 	
 		MAC Eye Shadow Carbonized - dark brown color to crease (226 Brush) 	
 		MAC Extra Dimension Eye Shadow Round Midnight - dark burgundy color to darken outer V (226 Brush) 	
 		MAC Mineralize Eye Shadow Aurora - pink brown transition color blended above crease (286 Brush) 	
 		MAC Eye Shadow Barefoot - gold color tear duct highlight (219 Brush), brow bone highlight (239 Brush) 	
 		MAC Fluidline Local Wares - dark army green eyeliner to upper and lower lash line (211 Brush) 	
 		Black Mascara 
 
*FACE*


 		NARS Blush Gaiety - light bubblegum pink color (129 Brush) 	
 		NARS Blush Luster - bronze color to highlight Gaiety (129 Brush), facial highlight (130 Brush) 	
 		MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Earthshine - plum cheekbone highlight (130 Brush) 	
 		Chanel Ombre Contrast/Sculpting Veil Notorious - contour (128 Brush) 
 
*LIPS*


 		MAC Prep+Prime Lip 	
 		NYX Lip Pencil Chocolate - warm brown lip pencil to outline lips 	
 		Revlon Lipstick 135 Chocolate Velvet - warm brown pink color 	
 		MAC Cremesheen Glass Over Indulgence - neutral brown peach color 
 
*NAILS*


 		Chanel Delight - bronze polish 
 

  	I didn't plan to create a look at all today, or even wear makeup for that matter. I was only trying on my new Gaiety blush to see how the color looks on me. Next thing I know, I have a finished look. I'm very happy with how it turned out. I used more products that have just been sitting around in my stash waiting to be worn. I think that will be my goal for this challenge instead of trying to use up items. I don't think I'm likely to use up anything. Although, I am scraping the sides of my Over Indulgence CSG. I think I'm going to have my first B2M item.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! All I did was google the products you mentioned then picked similar colors in my stash. Believe it or not, green is not my favorite color. It's actually one of my least favorite colors. But you're right, I have been buying a lot of green colored items lately. I even bought a green dress that I love. Weird!
> I do think green is my favorite eye shadow color because it really compliments my brown eyes. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> MAC Jealousy Wakes
> ...


  	That's an impressive stash of green eyeshadows!  Do tell?  You did a smokey GREEN eye today.  I want to hear all about it.  I'm going to do one with MAC's Plumage.  It's a perfect dark green, described as 'dusky peacock'. 
  	You might like the following additional *MAC Greens* that I've had fun with, as well:
  	       Bitter
  	       Club
  	       Feeling Fresh
  	       Guacamole (you have already)
  	       Humid
  	       Juxt
  	       Plumage
  	       Shimmermint
  	       Shimmer Moss
  	       Steamy (you'd better find it)
  	       Sumptuous Olive
* Green Pigments:*
  	       Golden Olive
  	       I've Got a Crush On You
  	       Moss Garden
  	       Rain Drop (Metallic Teal)
  	       Spruced


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> *LIPS*
> 
> MAC Prep+Prime Lip
> NYX Lip Pencil Chocolate - warm brown lip pencil to outline lips
> ...


  	That's so awesome!  It sounds like you're using more products in general...eventually you'll use them up, and of course have room for new products!  That's the goal of the project.  I love that you explored and created a look that sounds exquisite!!!!  How do you like Carbonized?  That's my go-to brown crease color to wear with a smokey eye. 

  	If I wasn't doing this challenge I would be reaching for the same products, when in fact there are so many amazing ones to explore and use.  I love this.  I never mentioned that I hit pan on several eye shadows during the BCA pink challenge.  That was a nice collateral effect of raising breast cancer awareness!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> That's an impressive stash of green eyeshadows!  Do tell?  You did a smokey GREEN eye today.  I want to hear all about it.  I'm going to do one with MAC's Plumage.  It's a perfect dark green, described as 'dusky peacock'.
> You might like the following additional *MAC Greens* that I've had fun with, as well:
> Bitter
> Club
> ...


	I can't wait to see your look with Plumage. That one and most of the other shades you listed are on my to-buy list. I think I'm going to start buying more eye shadow next year. I've been waiting to buy more until I felt more comfortable doing my eye makeup, but MAC LE collections made me buy some sooner. That's why the bulk of my eye shadow collection is LE colors. I have Steamy because I saw it used in a very pretty look on YouTube and I thought it was being discontinued, but I was wrong. I think it was Shimmermoss that' was discontinued.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so awesome!  It sounds like you're using more products in general...eventually you'll use them up, and of course have room for new products!  That's the goal of the project.  I love that you explored and created a look that sounds exquisite!!!!  How do you like Carbonized?  That's my go-to brown crease color to wear with a smokey eye.
> 
> If I wasn't doing this challenge I would be reaching for the same products, when in fact there are so many amazing ones to explore and use.  I love this.  I never mentioned that I hit pan on several eye shadows during the BCA pink challenge.  That was a nice collateral effect of raising breast cancer awareness!


	I really like Carbonized. It's very smooth to apply and I love the Veluxe Pearl finish. It's the only dark brown shadow I have, but then I only have a handful of brown eye shadows.

  	Carbonized
  	Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!
  	Aurora MES
  	Moth Brown - not sure if this counts as brown
  	Indie Spirit from Marché Aux Puces Duo - I forgot I had this since it's in a duo compact
  	L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush - I don't think I've swatched this yet

  	It's great that you're hitting pan on things and using up items. The hoarder in me wants to have a death grip on some of my stuff.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting the brushes you use for each step. That will prove extremely helpful to makeup novices.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't wait to see your look with Plumage. That one and most of the other shades you listed are on my to-buy list. I think I'm going to start buying more eye shadow next year. I've been waiting to buy more until I felt more comfortable doing my eye makeup, but MAC LE collections made me buy some sooner. That's why the bulk of my eye shadow collection is LE colors. I have Steamy because I saw it used in a very pretty look on YouTube and I thought it was being discontinued, but I was wrong. I think it was Shimmermoss that' was discontinued.


  You can build your eyeshadow collection via B2M.  I was told that you can't B2M for the pro pan eyeshadows...just the compact single eyeshadows, and the compact eyeshadows are B2M eligible.  I depot all of my PRO palette-sized eyeshadows because they consume so much space otherwise. At least you can stack palettes or stand them in CD holders.  I kept a running wish-list of eyeshadows as I was building my stash.  Like you, I watched YouTube videos and parused the top ten (or whatever) MAC eyeshadow lists of anyone who maintained one.  I still have a wishlist, but like you I purchase quite a few of the LE eyeshadows.  Oh we'll....happy collecting (cough.....hoarding)


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> You can build your eyeshadow collection via B2M. I was told that you can't B2M for the pro pan eyeshadows...just the compact single eyeshadows, and the compact eyeshadows are B2M eligible. I depot all of my PRO palette-sized eyeshadows because they consume so much space otherwise. At least you can stack palettes or stand them in CD holders. I kept a running wish-list of eyeshadows as I was building my stash. Like you, I watched YouTube videos and parused the top ten (or whatever) MAC eyeshadow lists of anyone who maintained one. I still have a wishlist, but like you I purchase quite a few of the LE eyeshadows. Oh we'll....happy collecting (cough.....hoarding)


	I would prefer to have my shadows in palettes. I don't like how all of the singles take up space and I like that I can see all of my choices easily. I was waiting to get enough to fill up a palette before I tried to depot anything. I need 2-3 more. I want to get the new MAC book form palettes.


----------



## honybr (Nov 30, 2012)

Can I join?  I'm not near as talented as you all, but I love themes so I feel compelled to play along.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My favorite look of the week (keep in mind it is very simple);

  	Eyes:


 		Stolen Moment EDES all over the lid 	
 		NARS Albatross brow highlight 	
 		Urban Decay Perversion eyeliner top and bottom 	
 		Black Mascara 
 
  	Cheeks:


 		MAC Earthsine 
 
  	Lips:


 		MAC Flight of Fancy 
 

  	I don't do crease colors because I have such a heavy brow bone you can't see it anyway.  Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2012)

I would prefer to have my shadows in palettes. I don't like how all of the singles take up space and I like that I can see all of my choices easily. I was waiting to get enough to fill up a palette before I tried to depot anything. I need 2-3 more. I want to get the new MAC book form palettes.  The new palettes are really nice!  They are deeper than the old palettes and take up more space.  I do however like that you can see the product w/o opening the palette, and the removable insert is pretty cool too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2012)

honybr said:


> Can I join?  I'm not near as talented as you all, but I love themes so I feel compelled to play along.  :haha:   My favorite look of the week (keep in mind it is very simple);  Eyes:
> 
> Stolen Moment EDES all over the lid
> NARS Albatross brow highlight
> ...


  Hello  HONYBR,  and a huge Welcome to the thread!  Most of us here are novices in one way or another so you're in good company.  We just love makeup!  The look that you created sounds very nice. BTW, I love Earthshine!  Glad you're joining us.  :bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay everyone.  It's time for a new theme.  DECEMBER will be our holiday theme month, so bring out your favorites...whatever colors mark the holidays for you! I'm personally excited about the golds & silvers as well as, royal blue for Hanukkah & red and green for Christmas.  So, lets have some fun....Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay  I love golds and red lippies, gonna be fun...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Yay  I love golds and red lippies, gonna be fun...


   I have recently seen some of the prettiest makeup looks using gold & red....gold eye shadow & red lipstick.  I'm looking forward to trying one of the looks real soon.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 2, 2012)

hi girls. i have been absent because i havent been wearing makeup lately. so no new looks. i did get a pixie cut like a mix of anne hathaway and michelle williams. i luv those two. and just wanted a change. im always home so i dont mind experimenting haircuts. now i know what looks good on me. i totally love how easy this hair cut is. showering feels weird but way faster. and then it just dries quickly, and goes into pixie shape by itself. no hair drier or products. or even hair brushes. just a little hair comb. as you can tell im really lazy with my hair.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hi girls. i have been absent because i havent been wearing makeup lately. so no new looks. i did get a pixie cut like a mix of anne hathaway and michelle williams. i luv those two. and just wanted a change. im always home so i dont mind experimenting haircuts. now i know what looks good on me. i totally love how easy this hair cut is. showering feels weird but way faster. and then it just dries quickly, and goes into pixie shape by itself. no hair drier or products. or even hair brushes. just a little hair comb. as you can tell im really lazy with my hair.


 ROTFL


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies  Gonna post my Birthday look for last night.  This post will be long. LOL.    Primer - MUFE HD #6 Foundation - MUFE MAT VELVET # 75 Under eye Concealer-MUFE Full Coverage Concealer # 14 and MUFE #4 Concealer palette #21  concealer. Cheek Highlight- MAC PRO Sculpting Cream in Pure Sculpture Cheek Contour Black Opal Black Walnut Foundation Powder to set under eye concealer - Ben Nye Banana Powder Inner Part of the face set with Rock and Republic Pressed Powder in Chenille Outer Perimeter set in Rock and Republic  Pressed powder in Angora After blending everything is set with MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC50 Brows- Filled in with Strut Pencil and MAC Dressed Eyebrow Wax  Eyes Eyeshadows-MUFE #88 on lid MUFE -#75 on outer lid MUFE -# 92 on outer and crease Brow bone- white highlight on MUFE contour   Eyeliner- Urban Decay eyeliner in Perversion. L'OREAl Liquid liner intense in Carbon  Lips- MAC Cork lip pencil MAC Angel lipstick MAC Angel lipglass  :shock:


----------



## kimibos (Dec 2, 2012)

^^happy belated birthday.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 2, 2012)

Today's Look  for church12/2/2012  Same face products as above  Eyes  inner mobile lid -Stray Dog from Urban Decay Feminine Palette outer part of mobile lid - Darkhorse  from Urban decay Femiine Palette outer corner and crease -Unbridled from  LORAC UNZIPPED palette   Eyeliners L'OREAL Liquid liner intense in Carbon Black and Urban Decay eyeliner in Perversion Highlight- White Highlight powder inMUFE contour kit #4   Blush-La Femme Cinnabar   Lips MAC Cork Pencil  Lipstick MAC Creme in your coffee MAC Overindulgence cremesheen on top


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you Kimibos


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hi girls. i have been absent because i havent been wearing makeup lately. so no new looks. i did get a pixie cut like a mix of anne hathaway and michelle williams. i luv those two. and just wanted a change. im always home so i dont mind experimenting haircuts. now i know what looks good on me. i totally love how easy this hair cut is. showering feels weird but way faster. and then it just dries quickly, and goes into pixie shape by itself. no hair drier or products. or even hair brushes. just a little hair comb. as you can tell im really lazy with my hair.


  That's hysterical! I'll bet you look adorable in your new hair cut.  I'm so jealous.  I have a huge head & my grandmother's big round face.  I would look like a pumpkin w/ moss from the pumpkin patch on my head!  ENJOY.  Just because you haven't worn makeup lately does not let you off the hook.  You can still share some tips for holiday looks that you wore in the past or plan to wear this month. :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Ladies Gonna post my Birthday look for last night.  This post will be long. LOL.   Primer - MUFE HD #6 Foundation - MUFE MAT VELVET # 75 Under eye Concealer-MUFE Full Coverage Concealer # 14 and MUFE #4 Concealer palette #21  concealer. Cheek Highlight- MAC PRO Sculpting Cream in Pure Sculpture Cheek Contour Black Opal Black Walnut Foundation Powder to set under eye concealer - Ben Nye Banana Powder Inner Part of the face set with Rock and Republic Pressed Powder in Chenille Outer Perimeter set in Rock and Republic  Pressed powder in Angora After blending everything is set with MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC50 Brows- Filled in with Strut Pencil and MAC Dressed Eyebrow Wax Eyes Eyeshadows-MUFE #88 on lid MUFE -#75 on outer lid MUFE -# 92 on outer and crease Brow bone- white highlight on MUFE contour   Eyeliner- Urban Decay eyeliner in Perversion. L'OREAl Liquid liner intense in Carbon Lips- MAC Cork lip pencil MAC Angel lipstick MAC Angel lipglass :shock:[/quote  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU PrettyGirlDoc!! The look that you created sounds lovely.  I don't have any MUFE eyeshadows but I googled the shades that you used....so pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Today's Look  for church12/2/2012 Same face products as above Eyes  inner mobile lid -Stray Dog from Urban Decay Feminine Palette outer part of mobile lid - Darkhorse  from Urban decay Femiine Palette outer corner and crease -Unbridled from  LORAC UNZIPPED palette   Eyeliners L'OREAL Liquid liner intense in Carbon Black and Urban Decay eyeliner in Perversion Highlight- White Highlight powder inMUFE contour kit #4  Blush-La Femme Cinnabar  Lips MAC Cork Pencil  Lipstick MAC Creme in your coffee MAC Overindulgence cremesheen on top


  VERY NICE!  I love nude lippies.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> PrettyGirlDoc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies Gonna post my Birthday look for last night.  This post will be long. LOL.   Primer - MUFE HD #6 Foundation - MUFE MAT VELVET # 75 Under eye Concealer-MUFE Full Coverage Concealer # 14 and MUFE #4 Concealer palette #21  concealer. Cheek Highlight- MAC PRO Sculpting Cream in Pure Sculpture Cheek Contour Black Opal Black Walnut Foundation Powder to set under eye concealer - Ben Nye Banana Powder Inner Part of the face set with Rock and Republic Pressed Powder in Chenille Outer Perimeter set in Rock and Republic  Pressed powder in Angora After blending everything is set with MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC50 Brows- Filled in with Strut Pencil and MAC Dressed Eyebrow Wax Eyes Eyeshadows-MUFE #88 on lid MUFE -#75 on outer lid MUFE -# 92 on outer and crease Brow bone- white highlight on MUFE contour   Eyeliner- Urban Decay eyeliner in Perversion. L'OREAl Liquid liner intense in Carbon Lips- MAC Cork lip pencil MAC Angel lipstick MAC Angel lipglass :shock:[/quote HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU PrettyGirlDoc!! The look that you created sounds lovely.  I don't have any MUFE eyeshadows but I googled the shades that you used....so pretty!
> ...


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> VERY NICE!  I love nude lippies.


 Me too!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>


  	      ohh thanks darling. dont be afraid of cutting your hair. its just hair,  like makeup. even cutting your tips makes you feel better.  im actually in a no-buy now, cause i have to use my money for driving lessons. so im going to skip the nail polish thread and come here more often. hahaha


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ohh thanks darling. dont be afraid of cutting your hair. its just hair,  like makeup. even cutting your tips makes you feel better.  im actually in a no-buy now, cause i have to use my money for driving lessons. so im going to skip the nail polish thread and come here more often. hahaha


  Yay.  Glad you'll be in our midst !  I need to be on a nail polish no buy too.  I now have to replace my MAC BookPro.  It's dead....caput!  When I went to the Apple store on Saturday they said, "this computer is vintage, and....."  I interrupted and said, " VINTAGE,". MY HANDBAG IS VINTAGE!  The computer is only about 5 years old, and I know by technology standards that's ancient, but it shouldn't be dead!  I'm just bummed about it.  So, I need to get another computer.  Until then, my iPad & iPhone will just have to do.  I've had short hair before and it just doesn't look good on me...doesn't suit my ample head & face. :shock:


----------



## honybr (Dec 3, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you're joining us.


 
  	Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yes Earthshine became my go to this year.  It's natural enough but still some color.

  	I'm looking forward to December's theme!  I love, love, red lips so I go crazy in December.  Has anyone tried Hourglass's Icon extreme shine lipgloss?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh my, I own a good 5 red lips and this is my most "grown and sexy" one by far.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 3, 2012)

Joining this thread! I LOVE golds and reds! That was going to be a weekend look for me, but I ended up not being able to leave the house since I was sick  Anyways, I did a great look yesterday for Church. I've been trying to give my drugstore makeup more love:

  	Face:
  	Fusion Beauty Face Primer (lavender color)
  	Coastal Scents concealer palette
  	Revlon Colorstay Whipped Cream Foundation
  	Milani Multitasker Powder

  	Eyes:
  	Nyx Glide On Eye Pencil in Brown Perfection on lid
  	Sonia Kashuk Smoky Eye Palette (Dark Brown) in Crease
  	Benefit They're Real Mascara
  	L'Oreal Eyebrow Pencil
  	CoverGirl Eyeshadow to set Eyebrow

  	Cheeks:
  	Sleek Contour Kit in Dark
  	ELF Baked Blush in Rich Rose

  	Lips:
  	Wet n Wild Chestnut lip liner
  	Nyx Megashine Lip Gloss in Africa (burnt orange)


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 3, 2012)

The looks being posted are all pretty. My favorite from the looks I did last week is still the Emerald Dusk look. I'm excited about the new holiday theme. I'm going to have to break out MAC Ruffian Gold for sure.






  PrettyGirlDoc!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 3, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The looks being posted are all pretty. My favorite from the looks I did last week is still the Emerald Dusk look. I'm excited about the new holiday theme. I'm going to have to break out MAC Ruffian Gold for sure.     PrettyGirlDoc!


 Thank you Cartoon Chic :bouquet:


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

*Yesterday: Pixie Coquette*
  	eyes: Nars eye primer, Mac jete, Mac moth brown and ysl purple mascara. Maybelline clear mascara to shape my brows.
  	face: DDF ultra lite oil free moisturizing dew,Mac face & Body, Mac blotting powder. i dont remember the blush or if i wore blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




never mind i wore Mac's The perfect cheek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	lips: WnW Ravin' Raisin. 
  	nails: DL Mermaid's Dream

  	i loved that look. it was like from the Lancome Coquette collection. really purple.

*Today: Red Velvet*
  	eyes: Nars eye primer. Urban Decay abc gum shadow. Dior blue mascara. maybelline clear mascara for the brows. all i wanted was for the brows and lashes to be notice but not to overshadow my look with eye makeup.
  	face: the same as yesterday plus Mac's Hidden Treasure Blush with the Nars Yachiyo brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Urban Decay setting spray.

  	Lips: Lime Crime's Red Velvet Velvetine. ok this thing is the bomb! its better than any matte lipstick i have. its a true lip stain. and i have to use lancome bi-facil to remove it. the main focus of todays makeup. i dont know how they did this, but i really want other brands to do it, badly!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nails: Illamasqua's Cameo


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> *Yesterday: Pixie Coquette* eyes: Nars eye primer, Mac jete, Mac moth brown and ysl purple mascara. Maybelline clear mascara to shape my brows. face: DDF ultra lite oil free moisturizing dew,Mac face & Body, Mac blotting powder. i dont remember the blush or if i wore blush   sorry :loco: never mind i wore Mac's The perfect cheek :haha:  lips: WnW Ravin' Raisin.  nails: DL Mermaid's Dream  i loved that look. it was like from the Lancome Coquette collection. really purple.  *Today: Red Velvet* eyes: Nars eye primer. Urban Decay abc gum shadow. Dior blue mascara. maybelline clear mascara for the brows. all i wanted was for the brows and lashes to be notice but not to overshadow my look with eye makeup. face: the same as yesterday plus Mac's Hidden Treasure Blush with the Nars Yachiyo brush   , Urban Decay setting spray.  Lips: Lime Crime's Red Velvet Velvetine. ok this thing is the bomb! its better than any matte lipstick i have. its a true lip stain. and i have to use lancome bi-facil to remove it. the main focus of todays makeup. i dont know how they did this, but i really want other brands to do it, badly!!!    Nails: Illamasqua's Cameo


 Kimibos, both looks sound amazing, and I love the products that you used.  I'll have to look into  LCs RVV.  I've been sidelined here a bit.  I recently had surgery and I'm recovering slowly.  I have some catching up to do!  I purchased the Yachiyo brush and was surprised by how small it is.  However, I really like it because it's super easy to handle.  I find myself reaching for it more often than my MAC #s  138 & 168.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Kimibos, both looks sound amazing, and I love the products that you used.  I'll have to look into  LCs RVV.  I've been sidelined here a bit.  I recently had surgery and I'm recovering slowly.  I have some catching up to do!  I purchased the Yachiyo brush and was surprised by how small it is.  However, I really like it because it's super easy to handle.  I find myself reaching for it more often than my MAC #s  138 & 168.


  Feel Better Medgal


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Feel Better Medgal


	Thank you so much PrettyGirlDoc


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> LCs RVV. I've been sidelined here a bit. I recently had surgery and I'm recovering slowly. I have some catching up to do! I purchased the Yachiyo brush and was surprised by how small it is. However, I really like it because it's super easy to handle. I find myself reaching for it more often than my MAC #s 138 & 168.


  	      thanks darling. i have been reading that the sephora lip cremes are similar to the LC and cheaper so ill tell you when i get them. i have to use the 10% coupon and $15 gift card that i got anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




feel better!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

The Look that I felt best about over the past 7 days was simple but I liked it:    * Silver Bells*




*EYES:*
  	Dangerous Cuvee PP to lids
  	Warm Thunder EDES to 2/3 lid, starting at inner corner
  	Carbon to outer 1/3 of lid, placed diagonally then blended w/Warm Thunder
  	Lady Grey to crease, blended upward
  	Rice Paper to brows
  	Blacktrack fluidline topped with Carbon to line upper lids
  	Silver Liner Pencil to waterline
  	Warm Thunder close to lash line

*FACE:*
  	Face & Body
  	P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
  	Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Copper Beach(NARS Yochiyo brush)
  	Small Vanity blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
  	Crystal Pink MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
  	MSF natural (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
  	Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Cork lip pencil to line*
  	Snob l/s

*Nails:* MACs Grey Friday


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have been frequenting the nail polish thread here on Specktra.  Upon learning about and seeking out swatches of Deborah Lippmann's nail polish, 'Cleopatra in New York', I happened upon a makeup look that was inspired by this nail polish.  In addition to going nicely with CINY nail polish (Black w/Gold glitter), I think the makeup look can be amended to create several holiday looks.  Upon cartoonchic's urging, I'm sharing the link to this look with all of you.  I found the nail polish at beauty.com.  I ordered it on Sunday and the polish arrived today, Tuesday 12/4...standard shipping, free.  I hope you enjoy this look and perhaps wear it as is or tweak it to your liking.  






http://takeflightbeauty.com/2012/10/26/cleopatra-in-newy-york-inspired-look/


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> thanks darling. i have been reading that the sephora lip cremes are similar to the LC and cheaper so ill tell you when i get them. i have to use the 10% coupon and $15 gift card that i got anyways. :support: feel better!!!


  Thank you Kimibos :support:


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I have been frequenting the nail polish thread here on Specktra.  Upon learning about and seeking out swatches of Deborah Lippmann's nail polish, 'Cleopatra in New York', I happened upon a makeup look that was inspired by this nail polish.  In addition to going nicely with CINY nail polish (Black w/Gold glitter), I think the makeup look can be amended to create several holiday looks.  Upon cartoonchic's urging, I'm sharing the link to this look with all of you.  I found the nail polish at beauty.com.  I ordered it on Sunday and the polish arrived today, Tuesday 12/4...standard shipping, free.  I hope you enjoy this look and perhaps wear it as is or tweak it to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I would probably replace the blue with a green since I paired Cleopatra in New York with NARS Zulu polish, a dark green. But the blue is based off of Liz Taylor's Cleopatra, so it probably shouldn't be changed. What I look most is that the makeup is inspired by the polish.

  	And I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I would probably replace the blue with a green since I paired Cleopatra in New York with NARS Zulu polish, a dark green. But the blue is based off of Liz Taylor's Cleopatra, so it probably shouldn't be changed. What I look most is that the makeup is inspired by the polish.  And I hope you get well soon! :bouquet:


 I checked out Zulu because of you....what a gorgeous green!  When I'm able to try the look  I'll use MAC's Naval Blue or Marine Ultra pigment.  I can also envision the look w/purple eyeshadow...so many possibilities.  Thanks for the well wishes.  I'm in bed, so makeup is out, but I can polish my nails!    :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> Joining this thread! I LOVE golds and reds! That was going to be a weekend look for me, but I ended up not being able to leave the house since I was sick  Anyways, I did a great look yesterday for Church. I've been trying to give my drugstore makeup more love:  Face: Fusion Beauty Face Primer (lavender color) Coastal Scents concealer palette Revlon Colorstay Whipped Cream Foundation Milani Multitasker Powder  Eyes: Nyx Glide On Eye Pencil in Brown Perfection on lid Sonia Kashuk Smoky Eye Palette (Dark Brown) in Crease Benefit They're Real Mascara L'Oreal Eyebrow Pencil CoverGirl Eyeshadow to set Eyebrow  Cheeks: Sleek Contour Kit in Dark ELF Baked Blush in Rich Rose  Lips: Wet n Wild Chestnut lip liner Nyx Megashine Lip Gloss in Africa (burnt orange)


  WELCOME VampyCouture!   :bouquet: So glad you're joining us, and I hope you're feeling better.  I love the look that you described. December should be fun w/all of the beautiful holiday colors from which to choose !


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 6, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> WELCOME VampyCouture!   :bouquet: So glad you're joining us, and I hope you're feeling better.  I love the look that you described. December should be fun w/all of the beautiful holiday colors from which to choose !


  I tried to join in on the holiday bandwagon and my eyes ended up itching all day.  I couldn't/wouldn't  tight line for the next few days. I might be allergic to green eyeshadow.  Eyes Inner lid- MAC guacamole  Outer lid and crease-MAC PRO LONG wear eyeshadow -fresh flare Eyeliners- L'OREAL liner intense in carbon black and Urban Decay Eyeliner in Perversion  Blush-MAC Small vanity  Lips- lipliner - MAC cork Lipstick- In the buff


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I tried to join in on the holiday bandwagon and my eyes ended up itching all day.  I couldn't/wouldn't  tight line for the next few days. I might be allergic to green eyeshadow. Eyes Inner lid- MAC guacamole  Outer lid and crease-MAC PRO LONG wear eyeshadow -fresh flare Eyeliners- L'OREAL liner intense in carbon black and Urban Decay Eyeliner in Perversion Blush-MAC Small vanity Lips- lipliner - MAC cork Lipstick- In the buff


  Wow, PrettyGirlDoc!  That must have been uncomfortable.  Was that the first time you've ever used Guac & FF?  I ask because I had issues with UD's eyeliner in Perversion.  It ran and didn't stay set.  Resultantly, I was a mess & my eyes were very red and irritated. :shock:


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah , it was the first time I used them.  I use perversion everyday.  I will try it again to make sure.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't worn any makeup in the past 7 days, but I did polish my nails, which were 'holiday' inspired.  The nail polish is 'Frost Hyper' from MAC's Gareth Pugh collection.


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Such a pretty color Medgal, I love blue for the holidays  Btw, I just picked up the Stila In The Light Palette yesterday, can't wait to use it, will post the look I do  Hope everyone's enjoying the holiday atmosphere...


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

It's the same as Medgal. I didn't wear makeup at all last week. Just didn't feel like it. But I loved my manicure. NARS Zulu + Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York to accent. I originally posted these pics in the nail polish thread.



CartoonChic said:


> Here's my NARS Zulu + Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York mani. It was difficult to get a shot of Zulu where you could see the green in it. It borders on black. Two coats of Zulu with one coat of CiNY layered on top of accent nails. My coke nail really stands out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Such a pretty color Medgal, I love blue for the holidays  Btw, I just picked up the Stila In The Light Palette yesterday, can't wait to use it, will post the look I do  Hope everyone's enjoying the holiday atmosphere...


 Hi Glammy Girl! I'm eager to see the look that you create with your new palette!  Likewise, I hope you're experiencing the joy & magic of the holiday season!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> It's the same as Medgal. I didn't wear makeup at all last week. Just didn't feel like it. But I loved my manicure. NARS Zulu + Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York to accent. I originally posted these pics in the nail polish thread.


 CartoonChic, you could like rent those coke nails & turn a profit...they're like little spoons or shovels! :shock:


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2012)

Zomg I was also going to talk about her coke nail. LOL I like that design.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Zomg I was also going to talk about her coke nail. LOL I like that design.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> :lmao:


 MissTT LOL....they are hysterical.  I think she should give them individual names!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Zomg I was also going to talk about her coke nail. LOL I like that design.


 MissTT you must get that nail polish.  It's Deborah Lippmann's Cleopatra in New York.  A real must have!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2012)

Medgal that would require actually painting my nails. I paint my nails a max of thrice per year. Quit trying to get me to collect more objects.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought about the coke nail reference too! LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 12, 2012)

Alas, the coke nail is no more. It broke off while I was washing my hair today. This usually happens. My nails break, but then they grow back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Medgal that would require actually painting my nails. I paint my nails a max of thrice per year. Quit trying to get me to collect more objects.p:


  LOL!  Is that true?  I change my polish 4-5 times/week, sometimes more often.  Having recently purchased an obscene amount of nail polish I'd better do them everyday to justify this madness ! :bump:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2012)

​


CartoonChic said:


> Alas, the coke nail is no more. It broke off while I was washing my hair today. This usually happens. My nails break, but then they grow back.


 Awwww.  Farewell CN (coke nail).  Oh I'm just jealous.  I can't maintain any length to my nails so I just keep them short. :shock:


----------



## aradhana (Dec 12, 2012)

sorry ladies, i keep getting lost when i'm on here, and can never remember what thread we were in...
  	i haven't been doing much interesting in terms of makeup, mostly because i'm so tired i keep sleeping in! winter is really taking it's toll on me!
  	as far as the theme goes, here we are in december already -- holiday season, and i was still thinking about the fall theme! yikes.

  	i like the looks you ladies have posted -- i'm looking forward to trying my hand at mixing in some deep blues and browns as well....

  	in terms of experimentation - i just picked up a few brushes yesterday, at shopper's drug mart -- they were buy three, get the cheapest free...so i picked up a bent liner brush, a cream blush brush, and a contour brush. i tired the bent liner brush and the contour brush today...the liner brush made it surprisingly easy to do a cat eye. i can't believe i slaved over my eyes for so many years! when i was in my teens, i use to climb on the bathroom vanity counter and look *directly* into the mirror when i was lining my eyes. and all this time, all i needed was this brush?!

  	the contour brush was interesting -- i tried it for my highlight and it was so so, but for the outer corner/crease of my eye, i liked it more but still need to play with it.  the brush is like a cylinder truncated in an able shape...i'm struggling to describe what was different about the effect than a regular angled eye brush, but i think what it was is that the result was not overly diffuse -- it was kind geometric....now i've been reading reviews online and there aren't very many, and they aren't so great...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MissTT said:


> Medgal that would require actually painting my nails. I paint my nails a max of thrice per year. *Quit trying to get me to collect more objects.*


  	LOL...


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 17, 2012)

Blah! I didn't wear any makeup again last week, so no favorite look to report. The winter weather is also taking it's toll on me. I did another mani that I like over the weekend, but it's too gloomy to take pics. Blah again!

  	I haven't seen Medgal posting lately. I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah i hope Medgal is ok, feel better, we miss your posts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My favorite look was the look i wore yesterday 17 December. Its too late here for me to post it now, will post tomorrow when Im not falling off to sleep... lol


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Blah! I didn't wear any makeup again last week, so no favorite look to report. The winter weather is also taking it's toll on me. I did another mani that I like over the weekend, but it's too gloomy to take pics. Blah again!
> 
> I haven't seen Medgal posting lately. I hope she's feeling better.


  	     i hope she is ok too. i miss her in the nail polish thread!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 18, 2012)

I miss you ladies.. The last three weeks of work have been crazy.  I'm just putting on concealer, eyeliner, and a purple or red lippie.  Not really feeling makeup these days.  Just blah too.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello Ladies
  	I have missed this  placed.  I have been working for the man like crazy.  
  	Medgal I hope you feel better.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 19, 2012)

lol i think everyone seems to be in the same boat. maybe it's the winter blahs? hopefully now that the holidays are here we'll all have more time to post on here and inspiration/energy to do some fun looks!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i know i for one have already gone makeup free for two out of three days this week, and today was just mascara and a tiny bit of powder on my eyelids...i did swipe on some purple lipstick, but i'm sure it was gone by 10am!

  	anyway, hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 19, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hello Ladies
> I have missed this  placed.  I have been working for the man like crazy.
> Medgal I hope you feel better.


  	Thank you so much ladies!  I was having a rough go it for a bit but I'm now on the mend.  I appreciate your well-wishes.  I've missed you all so much, and I expect to resume posting on a regular basis again.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 19, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!  I was having a rough go it for a bit but I'm now on the mend.  I appreciate your well-wishes.  I've missed you all so much, and I expect to resume posting on a regular basis again.


  	     im glad you are feeling better and yeahhh to being back, i missed you alot in the polish thread.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 19, 2012)

so like last week i wore Mac Modern Mandarin for the first time with the Nars Yachiyo brush and i loveee it. i also wore Nars Niagara Lipstick and i recommend it to everyone. such a pretty color. its like Mac's Flamingo on steroids. and it looked so good with modern mandarin. Face and Body Foundation. curled lashes and brushed brows with maybelline clear mascara. 

  	i loved this look and will definitely do it again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so like last week i wore Mac Modern Mandarin for the first time with the Nars Yachiyo brush and i loveee it. i also wore Nars Niagara Lipstick and i recommend it to everyone. such a pretty color. its like Mac's Flamingo on steroids. and it looked so good with modern mandarin. Face and Body Foundation. curled lashes and brushed brows with maybelline clear mascara.
> 
> i loved this look and will definitely do it again!


  	Modern Mandarin is one of my favs.  I'm partial to oranges & corals.  I will definitely check out Nars Niagara lippie!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm just getting back into my makeup groove.  I've managed to do my nails almost daily, and I've opted for red nails and lips.  Today I wore MAC's Such Flare lipstick, w/ MAC's Totally Fab
  	dazzleglass, along with Essie's Leading Lady nail polish.  





 Getting into the holiday spirit!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 20, 2012)

Medgal! It's great to have you back. Glad you're feeling well enough to post again. You were missed. Filling two racks isn't pathetic at all. It's an achievement.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so like last week i wore Mac Modern Mandarin for the first time with the Nars Yachiyo brush and i loveee it. i also wore Nars Niagara Lipstick and i recommend it to everyone. such a pretty color. its like Mac's Flamingo on steroids. and it looked so good with modern mandarin. Face and Body Foundation. curled lashes and brushed brows with maybelline clear mascara.
> 
> i loved this look and will definitely do it again!


	I still haven't taken my Yachiyo for a test run. I'll fix that when I do my holiday makeup. I think Shontay recommended Niagara as well. I'm even more curious to check it out since you compared it to Flamingo. I missed out on that lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I still haven't taken my Yachiyo for a test run. I'll fix that when I do my holiday makeup. I think Shontay recommended Niagara as well. I'm even more curious to check it out since you compared it to Flamingo. I missed out on that lipstick.


  	I love my Yachiyo for its small size...so easy to work with.  I've been contouring with Earthshine & I love the result!


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 21, 2012)

Favorite look of the week: 17 December 2012

  	Face:

  	Mac Prep and Prime Skin
  	Mac Studio Fix Fluid Foundation NC35
  	Benefit Hoola Bronzer
  	Mac Pinch O peach blush
  	Mac Pink Cult blush
  	Mac Studio Fix Powder NC35

  	Eyes:

  	Mac Groundwork paintpot
  	Stila Sandstorm (In the Light Palette) all over lid and lower lashline
  	Sleek Storm Palette (matte light brown in the crease)
  	Inglot matte black pigment (outer v and lower lashline)
  	Mac Blacktrack Fluidline 
  	Stila Kitten (inner corner)
  	Inglot 350 matte (brow highlight)
  	Mac Smolder (waterline)
  	Maybelline Colossal Volume Mascara

  	Lips:
  	Mac Oak lipliner
  	Mac Faux lipstick
  	Mac Underage lipgloss

  	I loved the lips, went so well with the whole look


----------



## kimibos (Dec 21, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I still haven't taken my Yachiyo for a test run. I'll fix that when I do my holiday makeup. I think Shontay recommended Niagara as well. I'm even more curious to check it out since you compared it to Flamingo. I missed out on that lipstick.


  	       did you check the flamingo dupe from the cremesheen and pearl collection? . i dont remember the name but if you go to that thread im pretty sure you can find the posts.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 21, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I just made a brief visit to the nail polish thread...bad move!  I found myself on beauty.com and put a few items in my cart.  I did not yet purchase because I'm waiting for common sense to kick in...not yet happening.  I could be in trouble.  I have honestly filled both of my 96 bottle nail polish racks.  That's pathetic right?  BTW, I'm wearing Essie's Leading Lady and I LOVE IT!
> Modern Mandarin is one of my favs.  I'm partial to oranges & corals.  I will definitely check out Nars Niagara lippie!!!


  	       pathetic?? well if you are pathetic im pathetic like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! i actually l love the fact that you have your polishes in order. my are just in boxes right now. do check niagara, its really pretty! 
  	about beauty and drugstore.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i hate them and their sales. i did a no-buy and it lasted like 4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i went ahead and placed an order with a obscene amount of polishes from BL.com. and 2 philosophy shower gels.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Favorite look of the week: 17 December 2012
> 
> Face:
> 
> ...


  	Sounds lovely Glammy Girl.  Some of my favorite looks are smokey eyes & nude/soft pink lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been trying to use as much red as possible this past week. I was successful but I wanted to wear something other than gold eyeshadow.  I found and used this look on You Tube, but the You Tuber used the look with a vampy burgundy lip and it was just beautiful.  I adopted the look and used it with a red lip. This will now be one of my alternative go-to eye looks to pair with *any* bold lip.

  	The Look:  All MAC products/tools unless otherwise specified.

 *EYES:*
 	Quite Natural PP to lids (# 212)
 	Soft Brown e/s over the entire eye with soft fluffy brush (# 224 brush)
 	Texture e/s generously packed onto lids, turning brush sideways to include the crease (# 239 brush)
 	Soft Brown e/s again, to blend between texture & soft brown, blending the two together
 	Swiss Chocolate to outer corner & vee (# 275 brush)
 	Uninterrupted Prolong Wear e/s blended above the crease (# 222 brush)
 	Dazzlelight to brows for highlight 
 	Blacktrack fluidline topped with Carbon to line upper lids, winged (# 211 & 208 brushes)
 	Soft Brown & Texture to lower lash line (# 228 brush)
 	Swiss Chocolate as close to top of lower lash line as possible (# 226 brush)
 	Fascinating eye kohl to lower water line

 *FACE:*
 	Face & Body (187 brush)
 	P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	Richly Honed to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Earthshine MSF over Richly Honed (NARS Yachiyo brush)
 	Sweet as Cocoa blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	Whisper of Guilt to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	MSF natural (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 	Fix+ to set

 *LIPS:*
 *Redd lip pencil to line & fill*
 	Must Be Red l/s (LE MAC Illustrated Collex) (# 318 lip brush)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2012)

kimibos said:


> pathetic?? well if you are pathetic im pathetic like you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Kimibos, I know I'll be going back to beauty.com to complete my order at some point.  I have a ton of things to do before tomorrow's holiday cocktail party.  I love the event...our neighborhood lines the sidewalks with lighted candles (luminaries) in white bags.  That's all you see up and down the roads, and it's just gorgeous.  We have horse driven carriage rides through the neighborhood to look at everyone's Christmas decorations, caroling and refreshments.  We invite friends and family to enjoy it with us and have a cocktail party at our house.  I should be getting ready for it but here I sit.  I can't help it.  I've missed being here and I'm trying to make up for it!


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 26, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been trying to use as much red as possible this past week. I was successful but I wanted to wear something other than gold eyeshadow.  I found and used this look on You Tube, but the You Tuber used the look with a vampy burgundy lip and it was just beautiful.  I adopted the look and used it with a red lip. This will now be one of my alternative go-to eye looks to pair with *any* bold lip.
> 
> The Look:  All MAC products/tools unless otherwise specified.
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful! MedGal what video was it? I always like to know the videos people used as inspiration, so I have an idea how they did it


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2012)

Vampy Couture, here's the link  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiIL_AbzoeU.  You may want to apply some of your favorite eyeshadows.  Nevertheless, the look is lovely as presented here.
  	Enjoy!


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 26, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Vampy Couture, here's the link  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiIL_AbzoeU.  You may want to apply some of your favorite eyeshadows.  Nevertheless, the look is lovely as presented here.
> Enjoy!


  	That look is gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	Thanks Medgal!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 26, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> That look is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thanks for the link medgal.  i liked the overall look a lot though the application seemed on the heavy side...i don't think it would suit me very well. i'm intrigued by that natural radiance primer.  is that a new product?

  	incidentally i clicked on the 'response video':

http://youtu.be/MbOYI0NV0WY
  	it was amusing, but i  can't believe i watched the whole thing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i can't wait till next week! i'm going to nyc and planning to pick up the yachiyo while i'm there!
> 
> thanks for the link medgal.  i liked the overall look a lot though the application seemed on the heavy side...i don't think it would suit me very well. i'm intrigued by that natural radiance primer.  is that a new product?
> 
> ...


  	Aradhana, I think you'll enjoy the Yachiyo brush.  It's light-weight and very easy to handle.  It also holds up to gentle daily washing.  Have fun in NY!!!
  	I checked out that response video--the first time I've ever watched one.  Unlike you, I didn't make it through the whole thing.  That's way more energy than I have to exert on a response.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful looks, ladies. I still don't have anything to post. I did wear some makeup for Christmas, but I just threw on a face and left. Nothing to really post about it. I want to do better a job for New Year's Eve.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 27, 2012)

kimibos said:


> did you check the flamingo dupe from the cremesheen and pearl collection? . i dont remember the name but if you go to that thread im pretty sure you can find the posts.


	I have, but I still haven't gotten anything from the collection. I only have Pure Zen because it came out with Marilyn Monroe collection and I wanted it with the packaging to complete the set. I remember swatching them when they first came out and wanting to get nearly all of them. I need to find a quite moment in between LE collections to go back and pick some of them up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful looks, ladies. I still don't have anything to post. I did wear some makeup for Christmas, but I just threw on a face and left. Nothing to really post about it. I want to do better a job for New Year's Eve.


  	Totally understand CC.  You've been far to busy HYAO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Looking forward to your New Year's Eve look--you have so many products from which to choose.  I know it will be spectacular


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful looks, ladies. I still don't have anything to post. I did wear some makeup for Christmas, but I just threw on a face and left. Nothing to really post about it. I want to do better a job for New Year's Eve.


  	You know! Frankly CC that's how I felt too.  I hosted dinner and I felt like I threw on a face and kept going.  I chose a simple smokey green eye, nude lip and BL's Jack the Lad on my nails.  It wasn't my usual 'take-my-time and have fun with this' experience.  Hopefully, New Year's Eve will be different.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> You know! Frankly CC that's how I felt too.  I hosted dinner and I felt like I threw on a face and kept going.  I chose a simple smokey green eye, nude lip and BL's Jack the Lad on my nails.  It wasn't my usual 'take-my-time and have fun with this' experience.  Hopefully, New Year's Eve will be different.


	Me too! My Christmas look was uneventful. I did a simple wash of brown eyeshadow on my lid, but got a Lancome quad as a present so switched to that later in the day, but I still didn't take my time. I did love my lip though which was Mac Viva Glam III. Such a gorgeous color on dark skin! (NC50 for reference)

  	BTW Medgal, I tried the look with the link you posted. I had some of the shades, but I had nothing that looked like Texture in my stash (and I have quite a stash!), so I just used a similar color. Instead of Uninterrupted, I mixed together the two matte purples from the Wet n Wild Lust Palette instead. It was so beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks for the link! I LOVE her tutorials. I couldn't stop staring at my eyes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> Me too! My Christmas look was uneventful. I did a simple wash of brown eyeshadow on my lid, but got a Lancome quad as a present so switched to that later in the day, but I still didn't take my time. I did love my lip though which was Mac Viva Glam III. Such a gorgeous color on dark skin! (NC50 for reference)
> BTW Medgal, I tried the look with the link you posted. I had some of the shades, but I had nothing that looked like Texture in my stash (and I have quite a stash!), so I just used a similar color. Instead of Uninterrupted, I mixed together the two matte purples from the Wet n Wild Lust Palette instead. It was so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> ...


  	So awesome that your eyes turned out great!  It took me a long time to be comfortable enough to substitute shades when I didn't have the exact eyeshadow in a tutorial.  It was a total fluke that I had all of the shadows in this one.  I'm glad you created a gorgeous look with what you had.  That's one of the things that makes the whole process fun!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> So awesome that your eyes turned out great!  It took me a long time to be comfortable enough to substitute shades when I didn't have the exact eyeshadow in a tutorial.  It was a total fluke that I had all of the shadows in this one.  I'm glad you created a gorgeous look with what you had.  That's one of the things that makes the whole process fun!!


	I'm like that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I need the EXACT shade for the color I see in a tutorial. I was actually about to order Texture, Uninterrupted and the brushes she used lol, but I decided to look in my stash. The color I used is similar. Luckily, I had the main colors like Swiss Chocolate and Soft Brown. My lid color was nowhere near a dupe. It was not as complex or gorgeous as Texture. It was just a matte, light brown but it still worked out okay. I may pick Texture up later, but for now, I'll stick to that light shade.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> So awesome that your eyes turned out great!  It took me a long time to be comfortable enough to substitute shades when I didn't have the exact eyeshadow in a tutorial.  It was a total fluke that I had all of the shadows in this one.  I'm glad you created a gorgeous look with what you had.  That's one of the things that makes the whole process fun!!


  	do you guys know a dupe for swiss chocolate? would spiced chocolate be similar? 

  	i didn't wear any makeup at all on christmas. in fact i don't even think i got out of my pj's till 2pm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i was kind of hoping to work firm form into my new year's eve look. sadly i had wanted to take the all woman quad, but i forgot it at my parents' place, so i won't have it on my trip. 
  	has anyone bought and worn FF in a look? any ideas?


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 27, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i'm so excited for nyc! it's been so long since i've spent any time there...usually i have like 8 hours or something. this time i have three whole days!
> sorry, what's a hyao?
> *do you guys know a dupe for swiss chocolate? *would spiced chocolate be similar?
> 
> ...


  	When I first heard of Firm Form, I wanted it really bad, but then decided I would never wear it, so I skipped it. The swatches are gorgeous though. I would pair it with a dark smokey eye since it's New Years or keep the face almost sans makeup and just wear FF. Don't know how you ladies would pair this, just how I would go about it.

  	I'm not too familiar with Mac eyeshadows as I just started venturing into the Mac eyeshadow realm. I have plenty others from other brands, so I doubt I will get knee deep with their eyeshadows. I would get the Sonia Kashuk matte palette. I have had my eye on it myself, and they seem to have about three browns that can be swiss chocolate. This seems like a better buy than the Urban Decay Naked Basics palette as well. Here is the link: 
http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-instructional-eye-palette/-/A-14111712


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hauling Your Ass Off.  Wouldn't you agree that she was totally doing that!   [IMG]http://www.specktra.net/smilies/images/smilies/girlhaha.gif[/IMG][COLOR=#0000FF]  [/COLOR]  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by Medgal07 said:


> So awesome that your eyes turned out great!  It took me a long time to be comfortable enough to substitute shades when I didn't have the exact eyeshadow in a tutorial.  It was a total fluke that I had all of the shadows in this one.  I'm glad you created a gorgeous look with what you had.  That's one of the things that makes the whole process fun!!


  	do you guys know a dupe for swiss chocolate? would spiced chocolate be similar?  I didn't do comparative swatches, but via the naked eye,*Texture* (a tad lighter than Swiss Choc) and *Brown* *Script* are close.  	i didn't wear any makeup at all on christmas. in fact i don't even think i got out of my pj's till 2pm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  	i was kind of hoping to work firm form into my new year's eve look. sadly i had wanted to take the all woman quad, but i forgot it at my parents' place, so i won't have it on my trip.   has anyone bought and worn FF in a look? any ideas?  I purchased FF but I have not yet worn it.  Nevertheless I have to agree that a sultry smokey eye...golds & dark brown or black might work.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> When I first heard of Firm Form, I wanted it really bad, but then decided I would never wear it, so I skipped it. The swatches are gorgeous though. I would pair it with a dark smokey eye since it's New Years or keep the face almost sans makeup and just wear FF. Don't know how you ladies would pair this, just how I would go about it.  I'm not too familiar with Mac eyeshadows as I just started venturing into the Mac eyeshadow realm. I have plenty others from other brands, so I doubt I will get knee deep with their eyeshadows. I would get the Sonia Kashuk matte palette. I have had my eye on it myself, and they seem to have about three browns that can be swiss chocolate. This seems like a better buy than the Urban Decay Naked Basics palette as well. Here is the link:  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-instructional-eye-palette/-/A-14111712


  I checked the web site.  Just eye-balling the shadows it appears that the third shadow in the first column could be close to Swiss Chocolate.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 1, 2013)

I didn't go out for NYE, first time in a long time.  I was exhausted,  Went to my mom's Holiday party on Friday and wore Chanel's Holiday quad. I had the taupe (satin taupe dupe) shade on my lid, and cranberry (mythical due) shade on my crease.  I had the autumn brush from Nars, and Red Dwarf on my lips.  My cousin who is like the COOLEST guy I know.  Not that, I'm better than you, but I accept you cool,  the faux humble, but really arrogant cool.  Just a genuine cool.   Anyway, he thought my makeup was done by a professional.   *doing the cabbage patch*   I'm getting better.   LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 1, 2013)

I didn't do anything for NYE. I was going to wear makeup around the house, but didn't even bother to do that. Ugh. I need to shake this funk I've been in...

  	Lol. I was scratching my head over what HYAO meant. Now I know. 2012 was the first time I shopped for makeup for a full year. Now I know what to expect and will be better prepared. I'm going to budget the bulk of my makeup shopping for November and December. All of the Friends & Family, Black Friday and Holiday deals really caught me off guard. I'm still going to buy LE items and some things that I don't want to wait to get throughout the year, but I want my purchases to be better planned out.

  	So it's January now. What's going to be our theme this month? I keep thinking blue and icy. No idea how that translates into a theme.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't go out for NYE, first time in a long time.  I was exhausted,  Went to my mom's Holiday party on Friday and wore Chanel's Holiday quad. I had the taupe (satin taupe dupe) shade on my lid, and cranberry (mythical due) shade on my crease.  I had the autumn brush from Nars, and Red Dwarf on my lips.  My cousin who is like the COOLEST guy I know.  Not that, I'm better than you, but I accept you cool,  the faux humble, but really arrogant cool.  Just a genuine cool.   Anyway, he thought my makeup was done by a professional.   *doing the cabbage patch*   I'm getting better.   LOL


  First, HAPPY NEW YEAR! The look you created for your mom's holiday party sounds lovely, and based on your cousin's feedback, you did an awesome job!!.   :bouquet:  We stayed in too, which I enjoy immensely, but had our own little elegant party complete with a champagne toast at midnight.  I wore black & animal print loungewear, so full make was appropriate.  I used the gold shade from the Chanel holiday quad to create a gold & black smokey eye.  I was pretty happy with the results.  I used my all-time favorite highlighter, Estée Lauder's Modern Mercury highlighter to give me that candlelight glow. Chanel's Precieuse lipstick gave me a soft nude lip w/ my smokey eyes.  I hope to wear this look again sometime.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 2, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

  	I had no plans on going out, because I'm like the biggest homebody I know. But one of my best friends invited me over, so we just chilled and watched tv. I decided to do an olive-gold smokey eye (I really loved the look!) using those Lorac 3d Lustre Drops that everyone has been raving about. I also did Rebel lipstick by Mac as a lip color and used Stila's Kitten duo as a highlighter since I got it in a kit. I liked the look a lot. Going on a no-buy until further notice in an effort to use up some products I have neglected. Forgot how amazing Rebel is though. But it stains the lips like crazy :/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't do anything for NYE. I was going to wear makeup around the house, but didn't even bother to do that. Ugh. I need to shake this funk I've been in...  Lol. I was scratching my head over what HYAO meant. Now I know. 2012 was the first time I shopped for makeup for a full year. Now I know what to expect and will be better prepared. I'm going to budget the bulk of my makeup shopping for November and December. All of the Friends & Family, Black Friday and Holiday deals really caught me off guard. I'm still going to buy LE items and some things that I don't want to wait to get throughout the year, but I want my purchases to be better planned out.  So it's January now. What's going to be our theme this month? I keep thinking blue and icy. No idea how that translates into a theme.


 LOL.  I think we've all been HYAO.  Gosh CC it's just fun to do.  I try to justify my purchases by actually using my products every day.  Even if it's just nail polish and lip gloss.  If I don't use it I'd feel like I'm just hoarding it, and that's a whole other issue. I would like to be more tactile & efficient about it going forward.  I hope you're able to shake the funk you've been in.  The holidays, while nice, can be a total drain on one's energy, both physically & emotionally.  You're totally on the right track about our theme for January.  I think  a 'WINTER THEME' is perfect, and can  mean different things to people.  I like cool tones---grays, olive green, navy, browns & burgundy for winter but I also have some beautiful winter pieces in pastel colors.  I like the idea of ringing out the old and ringing in the new!  For the purpose of this project, within the winter colors of ones' choosing, (WINTER THEME) use at least one new product that we've purchased in the last few months.  :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2013)

New theme everyone:
  	Since it's winter, a 'WINTER THEME' is more than appropriate, but that could mean divergent colors, unique to each of us.  *For the purpose of this project, and since we've entered a NEW YEAR, in addition to whatever winter colors & hues you choose, you are also challenged to use at least one new product (per makeup look) that you've purchased within the last few months.  In so doing, we're ringing out the old and ringing in the new!  Point being--USE THE NEW!!!!*

  	Some of you may also feel the way that I'm feeling--I enjoy nabbing the greatest new collection items, but there are many that I've purchased in recent months that I have not worn--despite how great they are!  So, I hope you'll join me in this effort to actually use what we've purchased!!









*  HAPPY NEW YEAR *


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year to all of you lovelies!  I've been kind of MIA in this thread, as I've been off work for almost two weeks and have been mostly lazy about makeup.  For the first time in my life I attended church (Watch Night service) on NYE.  I still wanted to look special, but not over the top, so I wore my hair up and chose:

  	Face:  EL DoubleWear, MAC Blunt (contour), MK Mineral Cheek Color in Bold Berry (applied lightly), TheBalm Mary Lou-Manizer

  	Eyes:  MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Prance (lid), L'Oreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Eternal Black (crease), MAC Vex (highlight), Ardell 301 Accent Lashes, MAC Blacktrack to line upper lashes, UD 24/7 Glide-On Eyepencil in Yeyo (waterline), UD 24/7 Glide-On Eyepencil in Gunmetal (lower lashline), Maybelline One-By-One Volume Express Waterproof Mascara

  	Lips:  MAC Nightmoth lipliner, Avon Ultra Color Rich Lipstick in Princely Plum, MAC Dazzleglass in Boys Go Crazy


----------



## kimibos (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year Girls!!!

  	i went to my uncle's house and stayed up till like 4am. just talking, and dancing. no drinks for me. i did my makeup at 8pm and lasted till 4:30 when i came home and took a shower.
  	for the face: Chanel mat lumiere plus mac's blotting powder. blush: Melba, a little bit of msf lightscapade too 
  	eyes: Nars Base, Moleskin e/s in the crease. wing eyeliner a la Amy W. not as thick but thick in my standards,  using mac's blacktrack plus the mes in frosts at midnight on top. and ice mes as a brow bone highlight. and blue ysl mascara!! 
  	lips: Limecrime in red velvet and Julep nail polish in robin, i think. 




 

 


  	sorry my hair looks insane!!!! hahahaha  i wish you could see my nails better and not my long fingers haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Happy New Year to all of you lovelies!  I've been kind of MIA in this thread, as I've been off work for almost two weeks and have been mostly lazy about makeup.  For the first time in my life I attended church (Watch Night service) on NYE.  I still wanted to look special, but not over the top, so I wore my hair up and chose:
> 
> Face:  EL DoubleWear, MAC Blunt (contour), MK Mineral Cheek Color in Bold Berry (applied lightly), TheBalm Mary Lou-Manizer
> 
> ...


  	Great way to ring in the New Year & great makeup  look in which to do itMAChostage.  I hope you prayed for all of your makeup addicted friends here on Spectra!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Happy New Year Girls!!!
> 
> i went to my uncle's house and stayed up till like 4am. just talking, and dancing. no drinks for me. i did my makeup at 8pm and lasted till 4:30 when i came home and took a shower.
> for the face: Chanel mat lumiere plus mac's blotting powder. blush: Melba, a little bit of msf lightscapade too
> ...


  	I hope you had a good time at your uncle's kimobos because you sure looked good. Love, love, love your makeup choices.  The lip color is amazing and I want your long nails!  I wish I could pull off winged eyeliner--I need practice, practice, practice!  Really very nice.  Thanks for sharing it with us!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you had a good time at your uncle's kimibos because you sure looked good. Love, love, love your makeup choices.  The lip color is amazing and I want your long nails!  I wish I could pull off winged eyeliner--I need practice, practice, practice!  Really very nice.  Thanks for sharing it with us!!


  	     thanks!! i had i good time, i still need practice with liner too, i use the mac 210 and the 211 to put the shadow on top.sometimes i just pass on eyeliner cause i have no time for mistakes


----------



## Anneri (Jan 2, 2013)

Kimibos, you look stunning! That's a great look! Love how you did the eyes.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Kimibos, you look stunning! That's a great look! Love how you did the eyes.


  	   thanks hun!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful kimibos - makeup and nails! That look sounds pretty MAChostage.

  	Winter theme it is! I did my nails with blue polish, so that's a start. Now I have to figure out makeup looks.


----------



## MACina (Jan 3, 2013)

Stunning, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You have such a flawless skin and the sheen on your cheeks is gorgeous.LS + Melba is a lovely combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I love the winged eyeliner along with the red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> Happy New Year Girls!!!
> 
> i went to my uncle's house and stayed up till like 4am. just talking, and dancing. no drinks for me. i did my makeup at 8pm and lasted till 4:30 when i came home and took a shower.
> for the face: Chanel mat lumiere plus mac's blotting powder. blush: Melba, a little bit of msf lightscapade too
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> Stunning, kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ohh thanks macina!! i luv melba and LS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful kimibos - makeup and nails! That look sounds pretty MAChostage.
> 
> Winter theme it is! I did my nails with blue polish, so that's a start. Now I have to figure out makeup looks.


  	CC I hope you're feeling better.  Blue polish is a great start.  With your sizable collection I know it was a stunner!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 3, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Happy New Year Girls!!!
> 
> i went to my uncle's house and stayed up till like 4am. just talking, and dancing. no drinks for me. i did my makeup at 8pm and lasted till 4:30 when i came home and took a shower.
> for the face: Chanel mat lumiere plus mac's blotting powder. blush: Melba, a little bit of msf lightscapade too
> ...


  	great look! i need to pick up melba blush...looks so pretty!

  	i'm back from nyc! and now a proud owner of the yachiyo and outlaw blush....! i'm so excited to try out my new brush with all those hyper pigmented blushes that i normally am scared to apply...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2013)

aradhana said:


> great look! i need to pick up melba blush...looks so pretty!
> 
> i'm back from nyc! and now a proud owner of the yachiyo and outlaw blush....! i'm so excited to try out my new brush with all those hyper pigmented blushes that i normally am scared to apply...


  	Aradhana, I hope you had a blast in NYC and so glad you got the Yachiyo!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 3, 2013)

You will love Outlaw!!! 


	I'm supposed to be coming up for a Rock look for work.  But just got in the house at 11.  I'm going to bed. LOL  Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## MissTT (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you all recommend using the Yachiyo with your light colored/pigmented blushes or do you switch to a different blush brush?


----------



## glammy girl (Jan 4, 2013)

Melba looks soooo pretty on you Kimibos, I just bought it 2 days ago, can't wait to try it now dat I saw your pic


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Melba looks soooo pretty on you Kimibos, I just bought it 2 days ago, can't wait to try it now dat I saw your pic


  	        thanks. did you try melba on already?? its a really beautiful warm color!


----------



## glammy girl (Jan 4, 2013)

Nope, haven't tried it yet, it's been sooooo hot here, my face would just melt away lol but as soon as I do, i'll be sure to let you know. Do you think it has potential to outshine Gingerly? (which I think is amazing )


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Nope, haven't tried it yet, it's been sooooo hot here, my face would just melt away lol but as soon as I do, i'll be sure to let you know. Do you think it has potential to outshine Gingerly? (which I think is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i dont have gingerly but from karla sugar swatches, i can tell melba is brighter than gingerly. and its matte. i love matte blushes. must if not all of my blushes are matte. i got some satins too.
  	 ohh i see you are in SA. its summer over there right?? wear it  at home hahaha i want to know how much you like it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Do you all recommend using the Yachiyo with your light colored/pigmented blushes or do you switch to a different blush brush?


  	I use the 188 for hyper-pigmented blushes.  I'm currently liking my Yachiyo for contour powder.  I use a sculpt cream first with the 163 and then set that with sculpting powder, using the Yachiyo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> New theme everyone:
> Since it's winter, a 'WINTER THEME' is more than appropriate, but that could mean divergent colors, unique to each of us.  *For the purpose of this project, and since we've entered a NEW YEAR, in addition to whatever winter colors & hues you choose, you are also challenged to use at least one new product (per makeup look) that you've purchased within the last few months.  In so doing, we're ringing out the old and ringing in the new!  Point being--USE THE NEW!!!!*
> 
> Some of you may also feel the way that I'm feeling--I enjoy nabbing the greatest new collection items, but there are many that I've purchased in recent months that I have not worn--despite how great they are!  So, I hope you'll join me in this effort to actually use what we've purchased!!
> ...


  	So I made an effort today to use* new products* and I did okay:
  	Since I finished a MAC Face & Body, I recently purchased *Studio Fix + *so that was my foundation;
  	I used the *All Woman* eyeshadow quad which I LOVE LOVE LOVE to create a pretty gray smokey eye;
  	I used *Small Vanity* blush (consider it still new, based on challenge criteria);
  	I used *Porcelain Pink* to highlight
  	I used *Hot Chocolate* lipstick
  	I polished my nails with MAC's *Grey Friday* N/P which also meets the challenge criteria.

  	Boy that felt good, especially since I have gotten a new product in the mail *EVERY DAY* this week---including today--said sheepishly, head hung low with shame


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 5, 2013)

Great thread! I spend December trying to do a different eye combination each day because in 2012 I filled two 15-pan palettes, bought 5 EDES, 1 MES and two duos. I also got two NARS duos. I really kept reaching for the same shades, so I need to do that again and keep rotating lippies and blush as well. Today I tried the last two items I hadn't worn; I don't wear the bright e/s very often because I work in a conservative industry and a light but polished 'natural' look is really the unwritten rule.

  	Today's look:

  	Skin:
  	MAC BB cream - NEW
  	MAC mineralize concealer (almost finished!)
  	MAC Blot Powder

  	Cheeks:
  	NARS Deep Throat
  	MAC Amber Glow (highlight) - NEW

  	Lips (all colours I hadn't reached for in months):
  	MAC Nice 'n Spice liner
  	MAC Kinda Sexy lippies
  	MAC Lust l/g

  	Eyes:
  	MAC Jeté e/s - NEW
  	MAC Dynamic Duo 2 - Teal shade - NEW
  	MAC Siehl f/l - NEW
  	Benefit They're Real mascara - NEW sample

*This will be my January challenge - wear each blush and lipstick I own at least once, and mix each LE item with a perm item I've never paired it with. *


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2013)

Yesterday I had

  	Eyes:  a natural flirt on the inner lid and Havana on the outer lid and Saddle in the crease. I darkened the crease with Espresso.
  	Lips: Deeply adored.
  	blush: amber glow

  	I really liked my eyes....   I really enjoy trying to use my new products together.

  	Today I had
  	eyes:  Amethyst on the lid, and Saddle in the crease.  It's sparkly and pretty. I did a rush job so I got a little bit of fallout.
  	Blush amber glow
  	lips: Hot chocolate with nyx plum liner.  Still pulls a mauvey brown on me.  Which I never would've tried.  But I like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Great thread! I spend December trying to do a different eye combination each day because in 2012 I filled two 15-pan palettes, bought 5 EDES, 1 MES and two duos. I also got two NARS duos. I really kept reaching for the same shades, so I need to do that again and keep rotating lippies and blush as well. Today I tried the last two items I hadn't worn; I don't wear the bright e/s very often because I work in a conservative industry and a light but polished 'natural' look is really the unwritten rule.
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> ...


  	Awesome *Audrey C!!  *How do you like MAC's BB Cream?  I'd like to try it but I'n not allowing myself to purchase new face/foundation products until I use one up completely, of the many foundations that I have open, and only partially used.  I did recently finish a MAC Face & Body that I immediately replaced with Studio Fix +.  I love your January challenge!

*SATURDAY*

 *EYES:*
 	Quite Natural PP to lids
 	Endless Passion PLW e/s to 2/3 lid, starting at inner corner
 	Carbon to outer 1/3 of lid, placed diagonally then blended w/Endless Passion (Mid-tone Rose)
 	Make Your Mark PLW e/s to crease, blended upward
 	Yogurt e/s to brows
 	Blacktrack fluidline topped with Carbon to line upper lids
 	Fascinating to waterline
 	Make Your Mark PLW e/s close to lower lash line

 *FACE:*
 	MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation (Applied w/193 Brush) -* NEW*
 	P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	Coffee Walnut to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Coffee Walnut (NARS Yochiyo brush)
 	Small Vanity blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	Stereo Rose MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush) *NEW*
 	MSF natural (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 	Fix+ to set

 *LIPS:*
 *Mahogany pencil to line*
 	Haute Altitude L/S  * NEW*

 *Nails:* MAC's Angel


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Yesterday I had
> 
> Eyes:  a natural flirt on the inner lid and Havana on the outer lid and Saddle in the crease. I darkened the crease with Espresso.
> Lips: Deeply adored.
> ...


 Way to go Prettypackages!!!!  I cringed when I saw the eye shadows that you used because I have some of them and I've NOT YET used them!
How do you like Amber Glow?  Mine is scheduled to arrive on Monday.  I love Hot Chocolate!!!!  I'm so glad you're wearing and enjoying your new products.
I'm going to try your eye look from Friday.  I have A Natural Flirt and I've never worn it.  I have used Havana & I really like that too.
You put together great looks for both days!!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 5, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> *This will be my January challenge - wear each blush and lipstick I own at least once, and mix each LE item with a perm item I've never paired it with. *


  	this is a great idea. i think the first part would take me three months, but i think i might try to do something similar.  of course if there are many days like today (not wearing any makeup) and yesterday, it will take longer!

  	i bought a nars eyeshadow duo today that has been on my wishlist for something like 5 years...surabaya. i also got bobbi brown's gel liner in chocolate shimmer, so i'm kinda looking forward to trying these together in a look tomorrow. i guess i was feeling a bit down...i knew it's not neccesarily the best thing to shop when you're not feeling good, but sometimes you just have to do it...!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2013)

aradhana said:


> this is a great idea. i think the first part would take me three months, but i think i might try to do something similar.  of course if there are many days like today (not wearing any makeup) and yesterday, it will take longer!
> 
> i bought a nars eyeshadow duo today that has been on my wishlist for something like 5 years...surabaya. i also got bobbi brown's gel liner in chocolate shimmer, so i'm kinda looking forward to trying these together in a look tomorrow. i guess i was feeling a bit down...i knew it's not neccesarily the best thing to shop when you're not feeling good, but sometimes you just have to do it...!


  	Good for you *aradhana*!!!  I hope your new products perked you up.  Enjoy them!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank Medgal!!!  Hurry up and try them and tell me what you think LOL Especially that Warm Companion.  ~hint hint~


aradhana said:


> this is a great idea. i think the first part would take me three months, but i think i might try to do something similar.  of course if there are many days like today (not wearing any makeup) and yesterday, it will take longer!
> 
> i bought a nars eyeshadow duo today that has been on my wishlist for something like 5 years...surabaya. i also got bobbi brown's gel liner in chocolate shimmer, so i'm kinda looking forward to trying these together in a look tomorrow. i guess i was feeling a bit down...i knew it's not neccesarily the best thing to shop when you're not feeling good, but sometimes you just have to do it...!


  	Feel better Aradhana!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about Amber Glow yet.  It seems to accentuate my pores and it doesn't really deposit color, but when I saw how my skin was glowing in the sun, I liked it.  We'll see.  LOL


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> this is a great idea. i think the first part would take me three months, but i think i might try to do something similar.  of course if there are many days like today (not wearing any makeup) and yesterday, it will take longer!
> 
> i bought a nars eyeshadow duo today that has been on my wishlist for something like 5 years...surabaya. i also got bobbi brown's gel liner in chocolate shimmer, so i'm kinda looking forward to trying these together in a look tomorrow. i guess i was feeling a bit down...i knew it's not neccesarily the best thing to shop when you're not feeling good, but sometimes you just have to do it...!


  	I can still (just) get through my lippies and blush in a month; that's why I want to try not to buy any others unless they're really quite different from what I have. I'm trying to force myself to keep trying different combinations because I feel like I've barely gotten to 'know' many of my purchases, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunday Winter Berries:

  	Lips: Hang Up, Strictly Plutonic CSG
  	Cheeks: Plum Foolery
  	Eyes: A Natural Flirt, Rich Core, Dark Diversion f/l

  	First wearing of lipstick and blush in January - check
  	First pairing of Hang Up (perm) and SP (LE) - check


----------



## aradhana (Jan 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank Medgal!!!  Hurry up and try them and tell me what you think LOL Especially that Warm Companion.  ~hint hint~
> *Feel better Aradhana! *


  	thanks ladies!
  	i definitely felt better with a little retail therapy, lol!
  	some chatting with my friends helped too!


----------



## MACina (Jan 6, 2013)

That sounds very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have these 3 items and will try this combo.


  	"Sunday Winter Berries" is the perfect for your look, Audrey C!



Audrey C said:


> Sunday Winter Berries:
> 
> Lips: Hang Up, Strictly Plutonic CSG
> Cheeks: Plum Foolery
> ...


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2013)

MACina said:


> That sounds very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks. I always enjoy reading what looks other people have done. I often have the colours or dupes but hadn't thought of putting those colours together.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 6, 2013)

i wore my new goodies today...love em! wore chocolate shimmer to thickly line the top lashes, and kinda smudgy line the bottom. the more yellowy shade of surabaya duo on the lid, and the more red shade on the outer corners and lower lash line....false lashes mascara...
  	wore outlaw on the apples of the cheeks (using the yachiyo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , richly honed for a subtle contour, and bobbi brown pot rouge in milk chocolate on the lips.

  	i think it's gonna be a good look for every day, but i like the idea of trying to mix up the blushes and lipsticks so that i move through my collection so....


----------



## MACina (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, it is always an inspiration for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have read/seen so,so many pretty combos here that I had to try and that I love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Audrey C said:


> Thanks. *I always enjoy reading what looks other people have done.* I often have the colours or dupes but hadn't thought of putting those colours together.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about Amber Glow yet.  It seems to accentuate my pores and it doesn't really deposit color, but when I saw how my skin was glowing in the sun, I liked it.  We'll see.  LOL


  	Just got mine in the mail today and expect  to try it soon,  It's awfully pretty in the pan.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2013)

I actually went to work without a lick of makeup.  Now you know I'm tired. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I actually went to work without a lick of makeup.  Now you know I'm tired. LOL


  	Mama said there'd be days like this


----------



## MACina (Jan 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Mama said there'd be days like this


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Mama said there'd be days like this


  	LMAO!!!   Now that's funny.    Lets make that TWO days in a row.   My coworker told me I looked nice today.  I was like I have on no makeup, haven't combed out my hair in 3 days, and blah blah...  She told me to take the compliment and shut up!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I actually went to work without a lick of makeup.  Now you know I'm tired. LOL


  	i did that for a whole bunch of days before the holidays...i think my colleagues must have thought i had burnt out or something! i tend to look very sleepy without eye makeup, especially mascara, so i try to avoid it for early mornings, but sometimes it's difficult enough rolling out of bed!  

  	i wore magenta blush today using the yachiyo....i was quite impressed that i had absolutely zero blending issues using this brush/blush combo.  actually here's the youtube tutorial that i based the cheeks on:
http://youtu.be/TcjkndEgnao
  	she used frankly scarlet i think, but i don't have that, so i went with the magenta instead.

  	also, i've been using a little sample of studio fix in nc43 that i picked up recently...i usually end up with foundations that i quickly realize are not quite right...this one is perfect - i wish mac would produce it in some of the other formulas!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> LMAO!!!   Now that's funny.    Lets make that TWO days in a row.   My coworker told me I looked nice today.  I was like I have on no makeup, haven't combed out my hair in 3 days, and blah blah...  She told me to take the compliment and shut up!








mama said, mama said hey hey


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



		 			Sunday Winter Berries:

 		 			Lips: Hang Up, Strictly Plutonic CSG
 		 			Cheeks: Plum Foolery
 		 			Eyes: A Natural Flirt, Rich Core, Dark Diversion f/l

*First wearing of lipstick and blush in January - check*
*First pairing of Hang Up (perm) and SP (LE) - check*


 	well done on keeping to your 'resolution'!  	i think i might try to do somewhat same/similar eye looks each day for work, and play with the blushes and lipsticks, since those two items are the ones i've purchased the most of lately! i had been trying not to buy too many lip products recently especially lipglosses, since i have gotten to have so many in my collection, but 2012 was a bad year for that, especially on the lipstick front. there were just too many awesome ones.  i think i really need to cool it, and the only shades i'm really missing are brown variations and terracotta. but i'm gonna stay away! This is a conservative estimate but I probably purchased over a dozen [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]lipsticks within the past 2-3 weeks.  It's madness, but I so like it!  I need to slow down too!![/FONT]  	   	   	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



		 			I actually went to work without a lick of makeup.  Now you know I'm tired. LOL  


 	i did that for a whole bunch of days before the holidays...i think my colleagues must have thought i had burnt out or something! i tend to look very sleepy without eye makeup, especially mascara, so i try to avoid it for early mornings, but sometimes it's difficult enough rolling out of bed!   
 	i wore magenta blush today using the yachiyo....i was quite impressed that i had absolutely zero blending issues using this brush/blush combo.  actually here's the youtube tutorial that i based the cheeks on:
 http://youtu.be/TcjkndEgnao
 	she used frankly scarlet i think, but i don't have that, so i went with the magenta instead.

 	also, i've been using a little sample of studio fix in nc43 that i picked up recently...i usually end up with foundations that i quickly realize are not quite right...this one is perfect - i wish mac would produce it in some of the other formulas!

I've worn eye looks using the All Woman quad 3 days in a row so I need to do something else.  I watched the video. I have to say I've never paired a dark/vampy lip with dark eyes but it looked really nice!! The Yachiyo brush is perfect for hyper-pigmented blushes. I have Frankly Scarlet and it's much brighter and redder than the video depicted.  Before I got the Yachiyo I used the MAC 188 which is good for the same purpose, however I find that the shape of the Yachiyo gives it an advantage over the 188.
I think I'll try that dark eye, vampy lip/bond girl thingy this weekend!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

Yesterdays look: Hurry Up SPRING!!!!!!!

  	eyes: Brilliantly lit all over eyes no base, maybelline clear brow gel and lash curler no mascara.
  	Face: Weleda Almond Cream, F&B plus blotting powder and Melba Blush
  	Lips: a littleeee bit of  Mac Flamingo and Jack Black Lipbalm in shea butter and vitamin E.

*for skin care *lately i have been using the clarisonic's acne wash. (i got it for free and exfoliates ok) and the purity from philosophy. the weleda almond oil, and some lumene serum vitamin c i just got. and the weleda almond cream.  my bother got the philosophy man set and it has the microexfoliator something. i really want it, but ill wait to finish the clarisonic one and the dr peter thomas orange ones. 

  	Im about to finish one philosophy shower gel in snow angel so yeahhh  i finished like 2 body lotions last week and the ddf moisturizer. i think that my main issue right now is dry winter skin. so i have been showering before bed and just putting body lotion at night in a crazy way. my back was really itchy, but not anymore. 

  	** i think we should have the month empties, like keep everything we have finished and just write them at the end. my idea comes in late cause i put some stuff in the trash already but what the hell, ill report back on the 
  	31st.

  	++medgal 07 can i posts skin care stuff?? like what i do with my body lotions to add moisture??? or my addiction to philosophy shower gels??idk if that is going to help


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Yesterdays look: Hurry Up SPRING!!!!!!!
> 
> eyes: Brilliantly lit all over eyes no base, maybelline clear brow gel and lash curler no mascara.
> Face: Weleda Almond Cream, F&B plus blotting powder and Melba Blush
> ...


  	Indeed hurry up spring!  I'm not a fan of the cold weather.

  	I had a sample of that same Philosophy microexfoliating wash and used it with my Clarisonic.  I would consider buying the full size but I need to use others that I have open at the moment.

  	Kimibos this is a fun thread and you/we can add whatever we want.  I love the sharing and the ideas---*it's ALL GOOD!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm posting this look in honor of Prettypackages who is not talking to me!  Yep--she's giving me the silent treatment.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *WEDNESDAY*  *EYES:*
 	Quite Natural PP to lids
 	Chanel Prelude guad, Dark Brown e/s to lids
 	Swiss Chocolate e/s above crease
 	Brun e/s in the crease, blended upward
 	Rice Paper  e/s to brows
 	Blacktrack fluidline topped with Carbon to line upper lids
 	PLW Eye pencil Rich Experience to waterline  *NEW*
 	Chanel Prelude guad, Dark Brown e/s to lower lash line 

 *FACE:*
 	MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation (Applied w/193 Brush) - *NEW*
 	P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Copper Beach (NARS Yochiyo brush)
 	Poised blush ( (applied with 128 Brush) *NEW*
 	Porcelain Pink MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush) *NEW*
 	MSF natural (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 	Fix+ to set

 *LIPS:*
 *80% lip pencil to line * *NEW*
 	Warm Companion L/S   *NEW*
 *Nice & Simple MLB     NEW*

 *Nails:* MAC's Peachstock

 	The lowdown:  I love Warm Companion on it's own but it looks absolutely stunning with Nice & Simple.  Neither of these lip products were on my radar screen and I would not have purchased them without the urging of our very own Prettypackages!!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> well done on keeping to your 'resolution'!  			i think i might try to do somewhat same/similar eye looks each day for work, and play with the blushes and lipsticks, since those two items are the ones i've purchased the most of lately! i had been trying not to buy too many lip products recently especially lipglosses, since i have gotten to have so many in my collection, but 2012 was a bad year for that, especially on the lipstick front. there were just too many awesome ones.  i think i really need to cool it, and the only shades i'm really missing are brown variations and terracotta. but i'm gonna stay away! This is a conservative estimate but* I probably purchased over a dozen *[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*lipsticks within the past 2-3 weeks*.  It's madness, but I so like it!  I need to slow down too!![/FONT] 		 			  		 			  		 			i did that for a whole bunch of days before the holidays...i think my colleagues must have thought i had burnt out or something! i tend to look very sleepy without eye makeup, especially mascara, so i try to avoid it for early mornings, but sometimes it's difficult enough rolling out of bed!
> I've worn eye looks using the All Woman quad 3 days in a row so I need to do something else.  I watched the video. *I have to say I've never paired a dark/vampy lip with dark eyes *but it looked really nice!! The Yachiyo brush is perfect for hyper-pigmented blushes. I have Frankly Scarlet and it's much brighter and redder than the video depicted.  Before I got the Yachiyo I used the MAC 188 which is good for the same purpose, however I find that the shape of the Yachiyo gives it an advantage over the 188.
> I think I'll try that dark eye, vampy lip/bond girl thingy this weekend!


  	wow! that's a lot of lipstick! hope you are having a chance to play with your lippies now that mac seems to be relaxing a little with their onslaught! (or so it would appear....i bet they're going to ambush us with more things we can't pass up)
  	i don't think i'm quite there, but in the past 2-3 months i purchased 12...which for me is a lot, but i can't imagine skipping any of them. 
  	i regularly pair dark eyes and darker lips (not for work and usually not quite as vampy as the video though), but my face tends to look best with dark eye makeup. otherwise there ends up being a conflict between the lips and the eyes, if you know what i mean.
  	i like watching her videos because she has a similar skintone to me, so there's often useful complexion info...
  	let us know how your bond girl look goes...actually, i think if i go out this weekend i might try it too ...


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't believe that MAC is discontinuing 80%!  It's in the Goodbyes section of the website.



Medgal07 said:


> I'm posting this look in honor of Prettypackages who is not talking to me!  Yep--she's giving me the silent treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 9, 2013)

aradhana said:


> well done on keeping to your 'resolution'!
> 
> i think i might try to do somewhat same/similar eye looks each day for work, and play with the blushes and lipsticks, since those two items are the ones i've purchased the most of lately! i had been trying not to buy too many lip products recently especially lipglosses, since i have gotten to have so many in my collection, but 2012 was a bad year for that, especially on the lipstick front. there were just too many awesome ones.  i think i really need to cool it, and the only shades i'm really missing are brown variations and terracotta. but i'm gonna stay away!
> 
> i did that for a whole bunch of days before the holidays...i think my colleagues must have thought i had burnt out or something! i tend to look very sleepy without eye makeup, especially mascara, so i try to avoid it for early mornings, but sometimes it's difficult enough rolling out of bed!


  	Yeah, I look sleepy too without.  When I was sick, I wasn't wearing as much, and one of my coworkers said I looked beat...  Uh well damn...    Someone else said I looked exhausted.  Shit I am.  LOL 

  	Just to explain, I've been working 10+ hour days since the day after xmas.  And every Sat except for two.  

  	I attempted to wear makeup today.  I had concealer, face powder. havana on  my lid and saddle in the crease.  I forgot the lipstick. LOL  i wanted to were absolute power.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

*SKIN CARE*: so i got 2 bottles of oil from now at drugstore.com one is sweet almond oil and the other jojoba oil. what i do is that i add some of each to all my body lotions and creams.

  	at night i have been using the Au Lait from scottish fine soaps that i found at tjmaxx and the neutrogena fragance free norwegian formula. from the 2. i like the au lait more. the neutrogena one has a weird smell which is really disappointing. im going to try the curel fragance free once i finish all these.

  	for the day i also use the au lait but my favorite one is the Jergens Crema. in oatmeal. its perfect. the smell is not strong and the consistency is really thick.  i add some oil to it too which makes it a little bit greasy. so i always massage it in and wait. and then i wash my hands.  they have it in coconut and aloe vera but i dont know how the scent of those 2 is. so im going to keep buying the oatmeal one only. 

  	i got this huge bottle of Pure&basic at tjmaxx 1000ml for $7.99 in tropical paradise. i used it at night BIG MISTAKE. i was traumatized. too scented. i may give it a try in the day cause the fragrance is not that bad. it smells like orchids to me. but yeah not for this fragrance free chapter of mine. 

  	I have been buying the philosophy shower gels on their holiday sale. and they get pretty well with my skin. it is always soft after i shower, i can shower forever and i dont feel that dry skin feeling that you can get with some soaps or gels. they are expensive at $16 but you can get them at the sale right now at $8 and use a coupon (merry) they come out like at $6.50. i have also seen them at tjmaxx. i dont think i would pay full price so i got lots from the sale for the whole year until the next sale. now we all use them here at home. 

  	any recommendations for fragance free lotions??  i have been eyeing the curel one. but i have to finish 3 au lait, the jergens and the orchid one. before i shop for more.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

Still haven't been wearing any makeup, but I'm determined to do something tomorrow. Loving all of the looks. I did my nails tonight and kept the winter theme in mind. I used Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee (silver metallic lavender) and accented with Deborah Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale (silver chunky glitter). It's so pretty, like sparkly purple ice. I feel like the rest of me is too drab compared to my nails. I need to do something to my face and hair to bring the rest of me up to par with my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I've also been waiting to snap out of my slump. That hasn't happened, so I'm just going to force myself to do something. I'm tired of feeling like Eeyore from Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I can't believe that MAC is discontinuing 80%!  It's in the Goodbyes section of the website.


  	I know, right?  That's why I just purchased it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Still haven't been wearing any makeup, but I'm determined to do something tomorrow. Loving all of the looks. I did my nails tonight and kept the winter theme in mind. I used Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee (silver metallic lavender) and accented with Deborah Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale (silver chunky glitter). It's so pretty, like sparkly purple ice. I feel like the rest of me is too drab compared to my nails. I need to do something to my face and hair to bring the rest of me up to par with my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ahhhhhhh--that's a terrible way to characterize yourself.  Winter is just tough, especially when it's cold & gray out.  Let as much light into your space as possible.  It really does make a difference.  Tomorrow there'll be sun...not a song this time.  That really is the weather forecast.





  	I have Lilibet's Jubilee but I've not yet used it.  You love your purple lippies--or even Hot Chocolate will work w/a silver metallic lavender eye look to complement your pretty nails.  I have every confidence you'll grab your boot straps and pull yourself up.  Actually CC, you were ill last weekend, and just maybe you're not completely over whatever that was.  Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *SKIN CARE*: so i got 2 bottles of oil from now at drugstore.com one is sweet almond oil and the other jojoba oil. what i do is that i add some of each to all my body lotions and creams.
> 
> at night i have been using the Au Lait from scottish fine soaps that i found at tjmaxx and the neutrogena fragance free norwegian formula. from the 2. i like the au lait more. the neutrogena one has a weird smell which is really disappointing. im going to try the curel fragance free once i finish all these.
> 
> ...


  	kimibos, I love the idea of adding the oils to your lotions & creams for maximum moisture.  I think Vaseline might have a fragrance free lotion with vitamins A & E.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> AWWWW  I'm over here beaming!!!  I got a whole look out of it.  I am so glad you like them.  I'm going to attempt to wear them tomorrow,
> Yeah, I look sleepy too without.  When I was sick, I wasn't wearing as much, and one of my coworkers said I looked beat...  Uh well damn...    Someone else said I looked exhausted.  Shit I am.  LOL
> 
> Just to explain, I've been working 10 hour days since the day after xmas.
> ...


  	Effort counts too you know


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahhhhhhh--that's a terrible way to characterize yourself.  Winter is just tough, especially when it's cold & gray out.  Let as much light into your space as possible.  It really does make a difference.  Tomorrow there'll be sun...not a song this time.  That really is the weather forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You're right on all fronts. I'm still trying to shake the remnants of my cold. My back feels better, but there are still some minor aches. I always let as much light in as I can. I guess my mood has been more grey. It's bright and sunny today and I do feel better.

  	You must be reading my mind. That's exactly the look I was going to try to do, Hot Chocolate with a sparkly purple eye. You must wear Lilibet's Jubilee ASAP and here's why! I posted more pics in the nail polish thread. I'm not sure if it's spamming to upload the same photos into different threads.


----------



## glammy girl (Jan 10, 2013)

Used Melba yesterday Kimibos, I first applied Gingerly towards the back of my cheeks and then Melba on the apples of my cheeks, I'm officially in love :eyelove: It gives the nicest flush of color, so pretty...   Don't have a favorite look of the week, I haven't been doing anything interesting, just using my Sleek Storm and Chaos palettes but hopefully next week I'll have more pretty looks to post, jut picked up some new Inglot shadows, can't wait to use them... Anyone have their gel liners? I got them in 77 and 83 for the first time, any opinions on them?    Hope everyone is having a great start to the new year so far


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hope everyone is having a great start to the new year so far








 glammy girl!  Your Gingerly/Melba combo sounds just lovely!  I haven't ventured into the Inglot gel liners...too busy buying nail polish like it's facing a ban and we'll never have access to it again.  Please don't ask me to explain this madness.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't wear makeup again today, but not because I didn't want to. I was hit with the cleaning bug and spent the day cleaning. I was planning to put it on after I was done (or just stopped, rather), but it's late now. I was actually thinking about putting it on before I started cleaning. I'm glad I didn't. It's like a workout session when I get into my cleaning fits. The only thing is that I may have overworked myself too soon. Even if I did, I'm still doing a look tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't wear makeup again today, but not because I didn't want to. I was hit with the cleaning bug and spent the day cleaning. I was planning to put it on after I was done (or just stopped, rather), but it's late now. I was actually thinking about putting it on before I started cleaning. I'm glad I didn't. It's like a workout session when I get into my cleaning fits. The only thing is that I may have overworked myself too soon. Even if I did, I'm still doing a look tomorrow.


  	I hope you didn't ruin your gorgeous mani with this cleaning jag and/or cause a medical setback!  Careful now CC.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You're right on all fronts. I'm still trying to shake the remnants of my cold. My back feels better, but there are still some minor aches. I always let as much light in as I can. I guess my mood has been more grey. It's bright and sunny today and I do feel better.
> You must be reading my mind. That's exactly the look I was going to try to do, Hot Chocolate with a sparkly purple eye. You must wear Lilibet's Jubilee ASAP and here's why! I posted more pics in the nail polish thread. I'm not sure if it's spamming to upload the same photos into different threads.


  	is that just one nail polish? your manicure is beautiful, and you have very nice nails/fingers...


----------



## aradhana (Jan 10, 2013)

i just received my 'makeup your mind' book yesterday from amazon! it's been on my wishlist for something like 3 years at least...anyway, it's so cool! i hadn't realized that it had acetate overlays...i'd like to try out one or two of the looks, but many of them are just way too avant-garde for me to attempt. but the book kept me busy reading for two hours last night, and i ended up being late waking up this morning. woops!

  	anyway, this morning i wore the high society trio on eyes -  lavender all over up to brow, green n outer corners and lower lashline, and purple in centre and lower lashline. and i wore launch away on cheeks, vendanges on lips. it was a pretty simple look, but that's probably a good thing since i was so late!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 10, 2013)

I also haven't been wearing makeup lately 

  	Tomorrow, I have a look in mind though:

  	Taking the eyes easy...
  	Mac MES in Silver Birch on Lid
  	Nars Coconut Grove in crease (lightly, also as a transition color)
  	Sephora Prism eyeshadow in Pearl as highlight

  	Mac Brow Fluidline in DDB
  	Lancome Definicils mascara

  	Face
  	Mac Studio Fix Foundation mixed with Revlon Colorstay
  	Nars Stick Concealer in Armande
  	Mac MSFN to set (Dark)
  	Studio Rose (highlight and blush)
  	Contour with Sleek Contour Kit
  	Set with UD All Nighter

  	Lips
  	I want to wear Hot Chocolate, but that lipstick needs a break. I keep wanting to wear it! So I think I"m going to do:
  	Tarte Matte Lipsurgence in Envy (one of my favorite shades in the whole world)

  	What do you think? The eyes may change, but I'll play around with it some more.

  	Oh yeah, nail polish!

  	OPI Live and Let Die

  	I follow the NP thread, and you guys are the biggest enablers. I just ordered from Zoya and A England because of you!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

aradhana said:


> is that just one nail polish? your manicure is beautiful, and you have very nice nails/fingers...


  	Thank you! It's two polishes. I applied two coats of Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee on every nail. Then I layered two coats of Deborah Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale on my pinky and index fingers to accent.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I also haven't been wearing makeup lately
> 
> Tomorrow, I have a look in mind though:
> 
> ...


 *Your intended look sounds lovely!*  I didn't get Silver Birch...it seems to be pretty popular.  You're struggling to keep from wearing Hot Chocolate the way I'm trying hard not to wear the All Woman eyeshadow quad.  I'm trying to extract my inner vamp by wearing dark lipstick.  Today I wore MAC's Chestnut lipstick, lip glass & nail polish.  I played the eyes somewhat safe with a neutral look using Chanel's Raffinement eyeshadow quad.  If I can pull off a dark smokey eye and vampy burgundy lip I will have beaten my inner vamp who wants me to play it safe & soft.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was being as careful as I possibly could with my nails. I'm happy to say there's no damage. Aside from tcatching a cold, I have no idea what I did with my back. I went to sleep fine and woke up with it in pain. Maybe I was dreaming too hard about buying nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's two polishes. *I applied two coats of Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee on every nail. Then I layered two coats of Deborah Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale on my pinky and index fingers to accent.*


  	added these to my wishlist....hmmm i guess  february or something!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *Your intended look sounds lovely!*  I didn't get Silver Birch...it seems to be pretty popular.  You're struggling to keep from wearing Hot Chocolate the way I'm trying hard not to wear the All Woman eyeshadow quad.  I'm trying to extract my inner vamp by wearing dark lipstick.  Today I wore MAC's Chestnut lipstick, lip glass & nail polish.  I played the eyes somewhat safe with a neutral look using Chanel's Raffinement eyeshadow quad.  If I can pull off a dark smokey eye and vampy burgundy lip I will have beaten my inner vamp who wants me to play it safe & soft.


  	Lol you definitely have an inner vamp! 

  	So I did all of the above, but added a few things: I lined my eyes with UD Perversion, which really brought the eye look together.
  	I also caved and wore HC!! (I can't get enough of it!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and lined my lips with Mac Cork, but only a little, because I really wanted HC to stand out. I also added a little bit of Stratus blush from HC collection with Stereo Rose, because I wanted something deeper. I still need to get BL Toff so I can match it with my lips. Side note: I LOVE that trend. Matching lips and nails are amazing.

  	Your look is absolutely beautiful! Sounds like a pretty, nude makeup look. The Raffinement quad is getting a lot of attention for having gorgeous neutrals.


----------



## glammy girl (Jan 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello:  glammy girl!  Your Gingerly/Melba combo sounds just lovely!  I haven't ventured into the Inglot gel liners...too busy buying nail polish like it's facing a ban and we'll never have access to it again.  Please don't ask me to explain this madness.    :haha:


 Lol I've noticed this thread has a lot of nail polish discussion lately  I'm not really a nail polish person because I've had a disgusting habit of biting my nails which has only just recently stopped :shock: Enjoy all your goodies though, I've been obsessing over Inglot recently, it's so hard to walk in there and not buy the whole store    Would love to see more nail polish picture posts Medgal


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 11, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Would love to see more nail polish picture posts Medgal


	A few ladies in the nail polish thread mentioned that wearing polish actually helped them to stop biting their nails. They didn't want to ruin their pretty manicures or didn't like the thought of putting polished nails into their mouths.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 11, 2013)

aradhana said:


> added these to my wishlist....hmmm i guess  february or something!


	You may want to get Lillibet sooner rather than later. It's a LE color and has already disappeared from Butter London's website, Ulta and Nordstrom. Beauty.com has it, but I don't know if they ship to Canada.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You may want to get Lillibet sooner rather than later. It's a LE color and has already disappeared from Butter London's website, Ulta and Nordstrom. Beauty.com has it, but I don't know if they ship to Canada.


 Thanks for the tip. It appears to be on the canadian site when I just checked. Can anyone recommend other colours I should get while I'm ordering? I have a few from the alexander mcqueen collection, and I really enjoyed the formula.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Thanks for the tip. It appears to be on the canadian site when I just checked. Can anyone recommend other colours I should get while I'm ordering? I have a few from the alexander mcqueen collection, and I really enjoyed the formula.


  	aradhana, I've been enjoying *Butter London's Toff*.  I'm obsessed with it lately. I goes really well with MAC's Hot Chocolate lipstick.  LOVE IT!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 12, 2013)

I will not get addicted to nail polish, I will not get addicted to nail polish....  I will not get addicted to nail polish...


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 12, 2013)

Pretty:  don't come over to the nail polish thread, then!  Warning!  LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I will not get addicted to nail polish, I will not get addicted to nail polish....  I will not get addicted to nail polish...


  	Listen to MACHostage. Stay away from the nail polish thread if you don't want to become addicted. We're all lost causes over there, but we love it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm very happy to report that I did a look yesterday. I'm not a liar, LOL! It was inspired by my nails, so I was aiming for a sparkly purple look. I need to type it all out.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 12, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Pretty:  don't come over to the nail polish thread, then!  Warning!  LOL


  	LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I will not get addicted to nail polish, I will not get addicted to nail polish....  I will not get addicted to nail polish...









 Come on over to the dark side Prettypackages...one sip of the KoolAid and it's all over


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Fishwife 		 			Two Fingered Salute
> Trustafarian
> Lady Muck
> Victoriana
> ...


  	You bet your sweet bippy you could keep going.  I must say, I do trust her suggestions, but be careful aradhana, she's a masterful enabler


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm very happy to report that I did a look yesterday. I'm not a liar, LOL! It was inspired by my nails, so I was aiming for a sparkly purple look. I need to type it all out.


  	Awwww.  I'm sure it was lovely CC.  Once you share it here I may have to try it out because I've been eager to wear my Lillibet's Jubilee too.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You bet your sweet bippy you could keep going.  I must say, I do trust her suggestions, but be careful aradhana, she's a masterful enabler


  	lol! 

  	thanks for the reccomendations ladies...i am definitely going to check out a few of those!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 12, 2013)

I am curious.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 13, 2013)

I tried Toff tonite at NOrdies.. It's pretty.  Good for me they didn't have it in stock.  It reminds me of the old school rosey nudes that ppl would wear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried Toff tonite at NOrdies.. It's pretty.  Good for me they didn't have it in stock.  It reminds me of the old school rosey nudes that ppl would wear.


  	I just love it.  It's my new neutral. You can find it online...www.butterlondon.com   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It looks nice w/ Hot Chocolate l/s & eye looks using the All Woman quad!!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 14, 2013)

One of my fave looks from last week, based around a pink from the cold theme. I can't do cool pinks anywhere but on my cheeks where for some reason it looks natural, so this is as pink as I get.

  	I tried to use colours that I hadn't reached for in awhile.

  	Face:
  	BB Cream
  	Mineralize Concealer
  	Blot Powder to set

  	Blush:
  	Launch Away (goes pink on me)
  	NARS Albatross highlighter

  	Lips:
  	Brave l/s
  	Absolutely It l/l

  	Eyes:
  	Expensive Pink on lid
  	Fig 1 on outer portion of lid
  	Indian Ink in corner/crease
  	Microviolet f/l

  	I managed to do six different looks this week, but I loved this one so much I'm guilty of repeating it twice. So far this month, I've managed to wear 16 different lippies (have changed some in the evening) and I'm almost halfway through my blush/highlight collection. I'm on track!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I just love it.  It's my new neutral. You can find it online...www.butterlondon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	~plugs ears~~ La la la la la la  I'm ignoring you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> ~plugs ears~~ La la la la la la  I'm ignoring you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 17, 2013)

Fave look so far this week - Fireside Glow (marketers can theme anything)

*Eyes:*
  	Arena on lid
  	All That Glitters on inner corner
  	Twinks on crease/outer v
  	Rich Ground f/l

*Cheeks:*
  	Torrid Blush
  	Redhead MSF

*Lips:*
  	Autumn Leaves
  	Chicory l/l

  	First wearing of Autumn Leaves this month, Redhead/Torrid LE/Perm mix, eyes mix of colours not paired before. Check.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 18, 2013)

I actually did a look today! My friend came into town and I wanted to do a sultry look for dinner, since we were going somewhere pretty fancy.

  	I'll call this Sultry & Metallic

  	Eyes
  	UDPP
  	Mac Gilt by Association (lid and blended upwards toward crease)
  	Sonia Kashuk Dark Brown Matte Shadow (Crease, also blended upward)
  	Urban Decay Half Baked (Brow highlight, lightly)
  	Mac DDB Fluidline (Brows)

  	Face
  	Mac Studio Fix Fluid
  	Tarte Amazonian Clay Concealer
  	Nars Taos
  	Sleek Contour Kit

  	Lips
  	Mac Brick L/P
  	Nars Fire Down Below
  	Hourglass Lip Gloss in Siren (Sexy Metallic Red)


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Fave look so far this week - Fireside Glow (marketers can theme anything)
> 
> *Eyes:*
> Arena on lid
> ...


  	pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2013)

I/m sick again... or never fully healed so no make up for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I/m sick again... or never fully healed so no make up for me.


 Feel better soon Prettypackages!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

EYES:
  	Painterly PP to lids (# 212) 
  	My favorite look this past week included the All Woman Quad which I've worn all but two days.  It make the perfect gray and or smokey gray eye for me.
  	I just really love this Quad.  My goal for the coming week is to wear other new eyeshadow as well as a different pigment shadow every day.  I have a ton of
  	pigments that I have not yet worn because I cater to my favorites.  This will be quite the challenge, which is why I'm only doing it for one week.






  	All Woman e/s Quad:
  	All Woman e/s to lid 
  	Brains & Brawn e/s above crease
  	Black Magique e/s to crease
  	Flawless Figure to brows for highlight
  	Blacktrack fluidline topped with Carbon to line upper lids(# 211 & 208)
  	All Woman to lower lashline, Black Magique under All Woman, smoked-out
  	Fascinating to lower water line

  	FACE:
  	MAC Studio Sculpt * NEW*
  	P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
  	Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Sculpt over Copper Beach (NARS Yachiyo brush)
  	Fleet Fast blush( (applied with 128 Brush)
  	Estee Lauder 'Tease' Highlighter to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush) * NEW*
  	Sheer Mystery Powder  (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look* NEW*
  	Fix+ to set

  	LIPS:
  	Hip N Happy lip pencil to line & fill
  	Haute Altitude  l/s (# 318 lip brush) *NEW*
  	Angel l/g

  	Nails: Butter London's Fruit Machine *NEW*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The look sounds really pretty.  I was missing my fall colors this week and tapped them.  They happen to be among my favs!
> Feel better soon Prettypackages!!!


  	thank you went to the doc and got more meds.  She also gave me two days off work.  WOHOOOO   Do you know I was not going to take them????  I think I've been sick since 12/19


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> thank you went to the doc and got more meds.  She also gave me two days off work.  WOHOOOO   Do you know I was not going to take them????  I think I've been sick since 12/19


  	Wow!  That's not good.  I remember that you were working some pretty long hours too.  I'm glad you'll be taking some time to allow yourself to get better!  Heck Prettypackages we need you around here.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 19, 2013)

i've been not wearing much makeup this week...been really tired still....

  	today i just did a super simple look - brows with DDB fluidline, a light application of imaginary paint pot on lid, satellite dreams (new) above crease , fig.1 in the crease and outer v, black mascara. a sprinkling of sur blush. c'est tout.

  	been neglecting my lipsticks though, so i guess i need to work on that this coming week!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> thank you went to the doc and got more meds.  She also gave me two days off work.  WOHOOOO   Do you know I was not going to take them????  I think I've been sick since 12/19


 
  	i had to reread your message - at first i thought you weren't going to take the meds, then i realized you meant the sick time! i hope you take the time you need to feel better!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow!  That's not good.  I remember that you were working some pretty long hours too.  I'm glad you'll be taking some time to allow yourself to get better!  Heck Prettypackages we need you around here.


  	Thank you!  It was a simple cold that turned into a really bad sinus infection,flu like symptoms, sore throat (could barely talk), swollen lymph nodes, couldn't keep food down. Not a big deal if I could have taken the time off when it first happened.  I would've bounced back in no time.    The doc looked at me Sat and said this is horrible.
  	 I still went into work b/c they have banned days off until March since it is our busy period and gave us mandatory OT.  So I was not going to take my days b/c they will trip.  Hard.  I work with the most unprofessional managers ever.   This year it killed me b/c it was busier the week after Txgiving, a Month earlier than they anticipated.  We had a lot of training and inadequate staff.  
  	   I'm considering going in Today, to clear off my desk, so ppl won't have to wait until Wed.  (And my manager tried to imply that I don't pull my own weight).  

  	anyway!!!  back on topic. 

  	I went out for a quick minute last nite.  (yeah I know I needed to stay home, but I've been under a rock for Months, so it seems.  And it wasn't worth it. ) 


  	Lips Firm Form--- I think this is a HUGE no no for me. It just isn't me. 
  	EYEs Chanel's Gold IDO with Flicker in the center, with black winged eyeliner
  	CHEEKS---poised. OMG I love it.  Totally brightened up my face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Sorry about that...  Punctuation helps huh?  LOL   But I'm definitely taking my meds.  I don't play with that stuff.  I was already feeling better by that Evening.   Not 100%, but at least 50% better.
> Thank you!  It was a simple cold that turned into a really bad sinus infection,flu like symptoms, sore throat (could barely talk), swollen lymph nodes, couldn't keep food down. Not a big deal if I could have taken the time off when it first happened.  I would've bounced back in no time.    The doc looked at me Sat and said this is horrible.
> I still went into work b/c they have banned days off until March since it is our busy period and gave us mandatory OT.  So I was not going to take my days b/c they will trip.  Hard.  I work with the most unprofessional managers ever.   This year it killed me b/c it was busier the week after Txgiving, a Month earlier than they anticipated.  We had a lot of training and inadequate staff.
> I'm considering going in Today, to clear off my desk, so ppl won't have to wait until Wed.  (And my manager tried to imply that I don't pull my own weight).
> ...


  	I have yet to try Firm Form primarily because I have so many new & unused products.  I hope to get to it soon.  Did you find FF too dark?  It sounds like you really enjoyed the rest of your look.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2013)

It was too dark for me, and I don't have the right liner to wear with it.  I'll try a few more times.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> It was too dark for me, and I don't have the right liner to wear with it.  I'll try a few more times.


  	Well, hearing your thoughts on this makes me wonder if I should just try it as a stain?  I struggle with wearing really dark lippies, but I love them.  I think it takes some getting used to--like a new hair cut/hair style.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, hearing your thoughts on this makes me wonder if I should just try it as a stain?  I struggle with wearing really dark lippies, but I love them.  *I think it takes some getting used to--like a new hair cut/hair style.*


  	i agree. sometimes it also just requires a change in haircut/style/colour to totally change what makeup you feels wearable. i find with my new glasses it's easier to wear bright lipsticks. it's partly the colour of the frame, but also the shape of the frame.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i agree. sometimes it also just requires a change in haircut/style/colour to totally change what makeup you feels wearable. i find with my new glasses it's easier to wear bright lipsticks. it's partly the colour of the frame, but also the shape of the frame.


  	What color and shape are your frames?  What's your preference in foundation?  





I was feeling red today---red lips & nails.....MM colex, CIS and BL's Come to Bed Red.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2013)

Wowza!  LOVE this thread ladies!!  This may be JUST what I need to pull me out of my makeup rut!  Was filming a movie the last 3 weeks and for continuity purposes, had to wear the EXACT same makeup look EVERYDAY!!  It was gorgeous, but I got sick of it quick!!  Now I need some motivation!
  	So do you do themes every week as a group?  Or do you just post your individual themes?  Curious about how this works...


----------



## aradhana (Jan 25, 2013)

My frames are translucent plastic, somewhere between blue and grey, with little black opaque chunks floating within. (Looks a little like leopard spots from a distance.) They're subtly cat-eye shaped. I think the translucent blue-grey and the delicateness of the frame helps balance with bright lipsticks.-- my old frames were heavy dark brown plastic, and though they worked with nudes, other colours looked a little too much or off balance on my face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Wowza!  LOVE this thread ladies!!  This may be JUST what I need to pull me out of my makeup rut!  Was filming a movie the last 3 weeks and for continuity purposes, had to wear the EXACT same makeup look EVERYDAY!!  It was gorgeous, but I got sick of it quick!!  Now I need some motivation!
> So do you do themes every week as a group?  Or do you just post your individual themes?  Curious about how this works...








Hi PixieDancer!  So glad you happened by and hope you'll keep coming back!  This thread is an off-shoot of a thread that we initiated back in October 2012--Breast Cancer Awareness Month (BCAM).  That project included the challenge of wearing pink themed makeup and/or nail polish for the entire month.  We had such a good time together that we decided to continue, but with a different theme each month.  Embedded in this project is the challenge to maximally use our makeup products.  You see, it's no secret that we all love makeup and haul a good bit of it--so much so that we buy and accumulate products that, although we love them, they may go unused because of sheer quantity.  So, within the monthly theme we target our newer products.  For February we'll focus on colors associated with Valentine's Day--primarily red, but pink is also prominent for V-Day.  Instead of reporting what we wear on a daily basis (way too labor intensive) we pick the look that we liked best within a 7-day period.  You can however, post as often as you like.  I love hearing the looks that others have come up with because I come up short in the makeup creativity department.  I hope this was helpful, and I hope you'll participate and have some fun in the process.  If you're looking for even more fun, stop over and join us at the nail polish thread where there's no shortage of fun and real heartfelt enabling going on!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2013)

aradhana said:


> My frames are translucent plastic, somewhere between blue and grey, with little black opaque chunks floating within. (Looks a little like leopard spots from a distance.) They're subtly cat-eye shaped. I think the translucent blue-grey and the delicateness of the frame helps balance with bright lipsticks.-- my old frames were heavy dark brown plastic, and though they worked with nudes, other colours looked a little too much or off balance on my face.


  	They sound really cool.  I wear glasses for reading and distance so they're more of an after thought when it comes to my makeup.  I _love_ the way you honed in on the color issue and made it work.  Now the looks that you create and the colors you select are endless & unrestricted!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi PixieDancer!  So glad you happened by and hope you'll keep coming back!  This thread is an off-shoot of a thread that we initiated back in October 2012--Breast Cancer Awareness Month (BCAM).  That project included the challenge of wearing pink themed makeup and/or nail polish for the entire month.  We had such a good time together that we decided to continue, but with a different theme each month.  Embedded in this project is the challenge to maximally use our makeup products.  You see, it's no secret that we all love makeup and haul a good bit of it--so much so that we buy and accumulate products that, although we love them, they may go unused because of sheer quantity.  So, within the monthly theme we target our newer products.  For February we'll focus on colors associated with Valentine's Day--primarily red, but pink is also prominent for V-Day.  Instead of reporting what we wear on a daily basis (way too labor intensive) we pick the look that we liked best within a 7-day period.  You can however, post as often as you like.  I love hearing the looks that others have come up with because I come up short in the makeup creativity department.  I hope this was helpful, and I hope you'll participate and have some fun in the process.  If you're looking for even more fun, stop over and join us at the nail polish thread where there's no shortage of fun and real heartfelt enabling going on!!!


  	Oh how fun!  Ok... I'm prepping my little mind for V-Day February-themed makeup as I type!  So I'm guessing the trick is to incorporate our new products with old favorites?!  I'm all over this honey!!!  Thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh how fun!  Ok... I'm prepping my little mind for V-Day February-themed makeup as I type!  So I'm guessing the trick is to incorporate our new products with old favorites?!  I'm all over this honey!!!  Thanks for the warm welcome!!








That was quick!  I just came back to edit my post to include the link to the NP thread, to make it easy for you, so here goes:

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/2100#post_2330257


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2013)

Since I had this look on EVERY day for 3 weeks.... I figured I could contribute this to start...
  	I'll call it the "I'm Tired of This Gorgeous Look" Look!  HeeHee

  	FACE:
  	PLW Bronzer Sun Dipped
  	Harmony blush as Contour
  	Alpine Bronze Blush NEW
  	Whisper of Guilt Highlight NEW-ish

  	EYES:
  	Painterly PP base
  	Nylon browbone highight
  	Orb wash in crease
  	Texture to warm up crease and under eye
  	Brun to darken outer crease and v
  	Ice inner 1/3 and corner highlight, also under eye inner 1/2 NEW
  	Winter Pursuit outer 3/4 lid NEW (blended out in outer v w/ Brun)
  	Carbon to intensify outer v and under eye

  	LIPS:
  	Beet Liner
  	Apres Chic lipstick NEW
  	Middle of top & bottom lip accented w/ Ruffian Gold


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i agree. sometimes it also just requires a change in haircut/style/colour to totally change what makeup you feels wearable. i find with my new glasses it's easier to wear bright lipsticks. it's partly the colour of the frame, but also the shape of the frame.


  	Speaking of glasses, I finally found a pair I LOVE.  I'm only telling you b/c I asked what frames you had. ;-D .  I might even post a pic of them/me in here.  Give me some time, y'all know I procrastinate. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Wowza!  LOVE this thread ladies!!  This may be JUST what I need to pull me out of my makeup rut!  Was filming a movie the last 3 weeks and for continuity purposes, had to wear the EXACT same makeup look EVERYDAY!!  It was gorgeous, but I got sick of it quick!!  Now I need some motivation!
> So do you do themes every week as a group?  Or do you just post your individual themes?  Curious about how this works...


  	Welcome!  You're an actress?  Why did I think you were in the health industry?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> They sound really cool.  I wear glasses for reading and distance so they're more of an after thought when it comes to my makeup.  I _love_ the way you honed in on the color issue and made it work.  Now the looks that you create and the colors you select are endless & unrestricted!


  	Her frames are great!  (if they are the same pair I was drooling over) 

  	Thanks for posting the nail polish thread.  I was just about to ask for it.

	The meaningful beauty infomercial is on.  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## aradhana (Jan 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Welcome!  You're an actress?  Why did I think you were in the health industry?


  	and i thought you were a dancer! (i guess maybe i just took your user id too literally


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 26, 2013)

I started on the pink and red February theme early!

  	Last night:

  	Eyes
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo Pomegranate Punk
  	Mac Pink Bronze (DC)
  	Sonia Kashuk Brown Crease eyeshadow
  	ELF Baked eyeshadow in Pixi as brow highlight
  	Mac Raven Eye Kohl bottom lash
  	Mac Dark Diversion Upper lash line
  	Mally Volumizing Mascara

  	Face
  	Mac Studio Fix Fluid
  	Mac MSFN Powder
  	Mac Passionately Tempted blush
  	Sleek Contour Kit Medium
  	Benefit Moon Beam (highlight)

  	Lips
  	Mac Brick Lip Pencil
  	Bobbi Brown Lipstick in Old Hollywood (Bright, classic red)

  	Nails: Didn't get a chance to change them to red or pink  still rocking my steel grey manicure


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Since I had this look on EVERY day for 3 weeks.... I figured I could contribute this to start...
> I'll call it the "I'm Tired of This Gorgeous Look" Look!  HeeHee
> 
> FACE:
> ...








The look sounds amazing!  I especially like the way you incorporated several NEW products and your overall product choices.  GREAT!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> The meaningful beauty infomercial is on.  Has anyone tried this?


  	So, will you take the plunge and get those awesome frames?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I hope you'll join us in the NP thread--total fun, no drama & a whole bunch of enabling.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come on over
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm not familiar w/'meaningful beauty' and I can't sit through an infomercial, so you'll just have to tell me all about it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Speaking of glasses, I finally found a pair I LOVE.  I'm only telling you b/c I asked what frames you had. ;-D .  I might even post a pic of them/me in here.  Give me some time, y'all know I procrastinate. LOL









Well get on it Prettypackages!  I want to see those frames!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I started on the pink and red February theme early!
> 
> Last night:
> 
> ...


  	VampyCouture, I started wearing pink & red too!  I was just somehow in the mood for it.  Burgundy played a prominent part in my week too.  I also picked up a Pink Bronze pigment because it was being d/c'd.  The look you created sounds amazing, including your steel grey manicure!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Well get on it Prettypackages!  I want to see those frames!!!


  	Ok will do, Tomorrow.  I haven't used my new camera yet.  But I love them.  they are Cat Eye-ish too.  They have a brown base with purple, pink, gold marbling in them.   I even splurged and got a grey transition tint.  Gotta love insurance and a FSA credit card. LOL  

  	Today's look. 

  	All woman quad on the eyes.  I think I like it.  I also got the other one and thought I liked that better, but as the evening wore on, I really started to like All Woman. 
  	Poised blush. 
  	Heroine lips. 

  	Yesterday
  	Eyes:  Outre on the lid, Handwritten in the crease.  Siahi winged liner.  I've probably only used Siahi 3x.  I like it, but I think I like Navy blues on me. 
  	Lips: Cozy up, with warm companion on top.  I LOVE Cozy Up.  Need to back this up. 
  	Cheeks: Poised blush. 
  	Foundation:  I've just been using by Nars TM, with Mineralize concealer, and creamblend powder.  Can't wait to try the Nars and Hourglass powders.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The look sounds amazing!  I especially like the way you incorporated several NEW products and your overall product choices.  GREAT!!!


  	    Glad you liked it doll!!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 27, 2013)

Quote:


PixieDancer said:


> My nickname when I was first getting into the entertainment industry was Tiny Dancer... *But I am hugely obsessed with Disney (Tinkerbell in particular)* since wayyyyy back to my childhood!  I remember getting a bronze bell w her on top on a family vacation to Disneyland when I was in 2nd grade!  She was IMPOSSIBLE to find back then, NOTHING like today!  That's how Pixie Dancer was born!  HeeHee
> 
> And this was the FIRST time I had ever used Ruffian Gold in an actual look!  It was on a whim, and I will use it tons more now!!  It was really gorgeous layered over a red lippie!


  	Pixie, on Feb 5, Disney is releasing Peter Pan Remastered on Blu Ray and DVD (2-DISC)! But I'm sure you already knew that! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok will do, Tomorrow.  I haven't used my new camera yet.  But I love them.  they are Cat Eye-ish too.  They have a brown base with purple, pink, gold marbling in them.   I even splurged and got a grey transition tint.  Gotta love insurance and a FSA credit card. LOL
> 
> Today's look.
> 
> ...


  	I have to smack my own hand to keep from reaching for the All Woman quad...even over my Chanel quads!!  I just love the gray smokey eye, and it goes with so many things...just love it! _* I love what you did with your eyes in this look.*_  You did really well using your new items.  I recently used Cozy Up too and I love it.  I topped mine with Revealing lipglass.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yay! I love Burgundy colors so much! Yeah, I picked up Pink Bronze too when I found out it was being discontinued! So I should have put that as NEW along with Passionately Tempted and my BB lippie since I got them within the last 2 weeks.


  	I didn't have Deep Dansom e/s so when I saw it at MAC online I ordered it immediately.  It makes an awesome smokey burgundy look.  Yes you should have taken credit for using your new products!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I have to smack my own hand to keep from reaching for the All Woman quad...even over my Chanel quads!!  I just love the gray smokey eye, and it goes with so many things...just love it! _* I love what you did with your eyes in this look.*_  You did really well using your new items.  I recently used Cozy Up too and I love it.  I topped mine with Revealing lipglass.


  	THANKS!  By the end of the day I realized why it was a hit.  B/c it truly stayed grey. It wasn't to dark, didn't turn blue or anything like that.  I had the Beige? color on my lid, the dark grey in the corner/crease, and the light color in the inner crease.   I transitioned with Outre, and put the white? color in  my arach.


----------



## glammy girl (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys  I haven't been on the forum in forever, had the worst flu ever, kept on getting reinfected every time I felt a little better  Missed this thread so much, just read everyone's looks they posted these past couple of days, all of them were stunning guys  can't wait to do some red and pink looks for Feb, haven't rocked a red lip in a while  Oh and I have to add, I also just got new frames recently and I'm in love :eyelove: they are solid black ones and just a tiny bit cat eyed on the top. My makeup is soooo much more visible with these ones so I'm ecstatic... Anyways, hope everyone is well... See you in the posts lol.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello ladies! New to this forum. Is the theme still fall? Please update me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*glammy girl!  *Missed you and hope you are all better!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> Hello ladies! New to this forum. Is the theme still fall? Please update me!








 & WELCOME *B7uemo0n.  *After the fall we moved on to holiday themes and now it's just a winter theme, which really encompasses a great deal.  However, for February we'll focus on the beautiful colors of Valentine's Day.  Most ads feature reds & pinks.  Also significant is *February 1---Go Red Day* to raise heart health awareness for women.  I'm looking forward to giving my red lippies in particular, a lot more love.  I'll also focus on using up at least one of my concealers.  I have three or more open and in use at any given time--why is anybody's guess.


  	Glad you're on board to have some fun, use up your products and share some of your favorite looks with us!!!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> & WELCOME *B7uemo0n.  *After the fall we moved on to holiday themes and now it's just a winter theme, which really encompasses a great deal.  However, for February we'll focus on the beautiful colors of Valentine's Day.  Most ads feature reds & pinks.  Also significant is [COLOR=FF0000]*February 1---Go Red Day*[/COLOR] to raise heart health awareness for women.  I'm looking forward to giving my red lippies in particular, a lot more love.  I'll also focus on using up at least one of my concealers.  I have three or more open and in use at any given time--why is anybody's guess.   Glad you're on board to have some fun, use up your products and share some of your favorite looks with us!!!  :cheer:


  Thanks for the warm welcome! I actually sold a great amount of my used and brand new makeup so most of my products are no where near pan. I went from almost 100 MAC eyeshadows to just carbon, espresso, meet matte palette and the naked palette. Also a lot of lipsticks to just having about 11.   I've always tried to use up makeup products that go along with the season so this is going to be a great way to keep me motivated. Thanks again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> I've always tried to use up makeup products that go along with the season so this is going to be a great way to keep me motivated. Thanks again!


  	How on earth were you able to part with over 80 eyeshadows?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was one hell of a purge!  My numbers keep rising--11 MAC Pro 15 custom eyeshadow palettes, numerous individual shadows along with various and sundry other palettes (MAC Couture, Several Chanel, Naked, etc)


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> How on earth were you able to part with over 80 eyeshadows?   :thud: That was one hell of a purge!  My numbers keep rising--11 MAC Pro 15 custom eyeshadow palettes, numerous individual shadows along with various and sundry other palettes (MAC Couture, Several Chanel, Naked, etc)


  I was about 19 when I started wearing makeup and only bought eyeshadows most of which I used when I first started. I'm 26 now with a 7 year old and a 17 month old and I have no time it. I'm a crazy baseball mom who is just into neutrals now and my new found love.. Lipsticks! Went wild on those for awhile and now I know what finishes I like so I dropped it down but will be adding of what I know I will love.   It was hard to sell it all but I'm happy they went to people who would put them to use. I also made $1000 and still counting!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 29, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> I was about 19 when I started wearing makeup and only bought eyeshadows most of which I used when I first started. I'm 26 now with a 7 year old and a 17 month old and I have no time it. I'm a crazy baseball mom who is just into neutrals now and my new found love.. Lipsticks! Went wild on those for awhile and now I know what finishes I like so I dropped it down but will be adding of what I know I will love.   It was hard to sell it all but I'm happy they went to people who would put them to use. I also made $1000 and still counting!


  I've also had about 15 highlighters but now just have soft and gentle! Can you tell I'm a simple gal now??


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> I've also had about 15 highlighters but now just have soft and gentle! Can you tell I'm a simple gal now??


  	That's good.  You know your needs and you've simplified your makeup life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  My hat's off to you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

I challenged myself to wear pigments everyday for one week.  Well, I failed miserably.  I had a week with some appointments and should have allowed myself more time.
  	I love pigments but they can get messy, particularly if you're in a hurry. If you've ever dropped or caused an open pigment to fall over, you know exactly what I mean--huge mess!
  	I like applying pigment with a moistened brush and I only used them on two of the seven days.  Going forward I will assume a less challenging approach--I'll use pigments one day/week.

  	This was my favorite look with pigments:

 *EYES:*
 	Constructivist PP to lids
 	Dark Soul pigment to lids (Charcoal Black)
 	Aurora pigment above crease (Pinked Taupe)
 	Roasted Chestnut pigment (Deep Chocolate w/Pearl) to crease, blended upward
 	She's Got Class Pigment (Silver Tinged White) for brow highlight *NEW*
 	Blacktrack fluidline topped with Carbon to line upper lids
 	Roasted Chestnut & Dark Dare to lower lashline

 *FACE:*
 	MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation
 	P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Copper Beach(NARS Yochiyo brush)
 	Small Vanity blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	Blonde MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	MAC Mystery Powder (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 	Fix+ to set

 *LIPS:*
 *Cork lip pencil to line*
 	Cozy Up l/s * NEW*
 	Revealing l/g

 *Nails:* China Glaze's Liquid Leather (Black)


----------



## aradhana (Jan 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I challenged myself to wear pigments everyday for one week.  Well, I failed miserably.  I had a week with some appointments and should have allowed myself more time.
> I love pigments but they can get messy, particularly if you're in a hurry. If you've ever dropped or caused an open pigment to fall over, you know exactly what I mean--huge mess!
> I like applying pigment with a moistened brush and I only used them on two of the seven days.  Going forward I will assume a less challenging approach--I'll use pigments one day/week.
> 
> ...


  	wow! sounds terrific!
  	you are very ambituous using more than one pigment in a look. i usually do one pig max, bt most  of the time i'm in too much of a hurry to use em. but that's a great idea for a challenge - to use pigments all week. i must try this!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 29, 2013)

I've missed this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm loving all of the looks posted and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the new visitors to the thread. I still need to post the look based on my Lillibet's Jubilee manicure. Hee hee, I see you're still recruiting victims folks for the nail polish thread, Medgal.

  	I'd like to see the new glasses as well. I'm in the market for a new pair of frames. I always add a pink tint to my lenses so I can literally see the world through rose colored glasses.

  	I hope you're both feeling better Pretty and glammy.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 30, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> It was hard to sell it all but I'm happy they went to people who would put them to use. I also made $1000 and still counting!


  	Lipsticks are my weakness! I love them so much. Hats off to you for simplifying your makeup life. I am trying to do the same lol


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I challenged myself to wear pigments everyday for one week.  Well, I failed miserably.  I had a week with some appointments and should have allowed myself more time.
> I love pigments but they can get messy, particularly if you're in a hurry. If you've ever dropped or caused an open pigment to fall over, you know exactly what I mean--huge mess!
> I like applying pigment with a moistened brush and I only used them on two of the seven days.  Going forward I will assume a less challenging approach--I'll use pigments one day/week.
> 
> ...


	Beautiful look, Medgal!! I wore black nail polish for the last 2 days as well, but recently changed it to Zoya Isla (Deep Metallic Red), because I wasn't feeling 'edgy' anymore if that makes sense lol the pigment look also sounds gorgeous! I need to bust out more pigments. I truly love the way they apply when foiled. A regular eyeshadow doesn't even come near to the amazing finish.


----------



## MissTT (Jan 30, 2013)

Going for a soft, pretty look today.

 *EYES:*
 	NARS Smudge Proof Primer
Chanel Harmonie du Soir: Pink on inner lid, Taupe on outer lid, burgundy in crease
MAC A Natural Flirt EDES highlight
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide on Eye Pencil in Demolition
 	Armani Eyes to Kill masacara

 *FACE:*
 	By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra Primer
 	Urban Decay Naked Skin Foundation #8 (gonna switch to #9)
 	Make Up For Ever HD Foundation #177 (just a tiny drop to darken UD shade)
 	Dermablend Smooth Indulgence Concealer in Spice?
 	Ben Nye Luxury Powder in Banana under eyes
 	Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz
 	NARS Lovejoy blush

 *LIPS:*
 	Make Up For Ever Aqua Rouge #2 Rosewood *NEW*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

aradhana said:


> wow! sounds terrific!
> you are very ambituous using more than one pigment in a look. i usually do one pig max, bt most  of the time i'm in too much of a hurry to use em. but that's a great idea for a challenge - to use pigments all week. i must try this!


  	H-E-L-L-O.....I think I forgot who I was-----guess I awakened thinking I had alternative skill sets.  I was all kinds of ambitious.  That was the first time that I have EVER applied more than one pigment in a look, but I tell you it was fun.  Because I'm not proficient it takes longer than it would take a PRO.  Added to that was me being exceedingly careful not to spill the pigment.  Going forward my challenge goals will be more realistic


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Beautiful look, Medgal!! I wore black nail polish for the last 2 days as well, but recently changed it to Zoya Isla (Deep Metallic Red), because I wasn't feeling 'edgy' anymore if that makes sense lol the pigment look also sounds gorgeous! I need to bust out more pigments. I truly love the way they apply when foiled. A regular eyeshadow doesn't even come near to the amazing finish.


  	I went from edgy to soft also---from black to Butter London's Lady Muck, a lovely periwinkle blue.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Going for a soft, pretty look today.
> 
> *EYES:*
> NARS Smudge Proof Primer
> ...


  	I love Chanel Harmonie!!! That formula is like butter.  Your look sounds really lovely!


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Jan 30, 2013)

*This definitely is a great idea!!! Got tons of lipsticks open that  I need to show some love to and this is a great way to get some wear to them specially love the raising heart health awareness. Will be posting looks for sure*


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I challenged myself to wear pigments everyday for one week.  Well, I failed miserably.  I had a week with some appointments and should have allowed myself more time.
> I love pigments but they can get messy, particularly if you're in a hurry. If you've ever dropped or caused an open pigment to fall over, you know exactly what I mean--huge mess!
> I like applying pigment with a moistened brush and I only used them on two of the seven days.  Going forward I will assume a less challenging approach--I'll use pigments one day/week.
> 
> ...


  	Would like to know if you tried your new Pink Bronze piggie!!??  I picked it up in the GOODBYES section recently too!  (I think I remember you saying you got PB, right?!)
  	This sounds like a beautiful look!  I'm not patient enough to use more than 1 piggie at a time... if I get ambitious to even do THAT!  LOL  Yes, I pretty much hoard more makeup then I use!  Thta's one of the reasons I came to play here!  I can use the pushhhhhhhh....


----------



## MissTT (Jan 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I love Chanel Harmonie!!! That formula is like butter.  Your look sounds really lovely!


  	Thank you. The quad makes a lovely eye and it's been kinda my go-to for the winter. That's just as well since it's a pricey product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> *This definitely is a great idea!!! Got tons of lipsticks open that  I need to show some love to and this is a great way to get some wear to them specially love the raising heart health awareness. Will be posting looks for sure*









 MacAddictNurse so glad you're joining us.   Really looking forward to some of your looks


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Would like to know if you tried your new Pink Bronze piggie!!??  I picked it up in the GOODBYES section recently too!  (I think I remember you saying you got PB, right?!)
> This sounds like a beautiful look!  I'm not patient enough to use more than 1 piggie at a time... if I get ambitious to even do THAT!  LOL  Yes, I pretty much hoard more makeup then I use!  Thta's one of the reasons I came to play here!  I can use the pushhhhhhhh....


  	I like using PB as a highlighter.  It's also pretty with dark brown e/s---Embark & Handwritten, etc.  I think most of us on this thread recognize that we too have more makeup than we use!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 30, 2013)

so we're suppose to wear red and pink this month right?
  	i better get my lipsticks ready for action...i have accumulated a vast number of pink and red lipsticks that need to be worn!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

aradhana said:


> so we're suppose to wear red and pink this month right?
> i better get my lipsticks ready for action...i have accumulated a vast number of pink and red lipsticks that need to be worn!


  	Yes!  I agree---A real opportunity to give neglected product some *LOVE  *


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> *I like using PB as a highlighter*.  It's also pretty with dark brown e/s---Embark & Handwritten, etc.  I think most of us on this thread recognize that we too have more makeup than we use!


  	This is why I love this thread! I would have never thought to use this as a highlighter! Will have to try this. Do you use it dry or do you wet a brush or a sponge?

  	This week was a busy week, so I didn't do any interesting looks worth noting. Tomorrow I'll have more time to do a look.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 31, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Quote:
> 
> *This is why I love this thread! I would have never thought to use this as a highlighter! *Will have to try this. Do you use it dry or do you wet a brush or a sponge?
> 
> This week was a busy week, so I didn't do any interesting looks worth noting. Tomorrow I'll have more time to do a look.


  	I KNOWWWWW!  This is an awesome idea Medgal07!  I use Vanilla pigment mixed with my body lotion all the time to give a nice subtle healthy shimmer to my skin, especially in the summer months.  So using PB as a highlight makes perfect sense!  Maybe even mix a little with my foundation to give a lit from within glow?!?!  Oh it's experimentation time for me!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 31, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I KNOWWWWW!  This is an awesome idea Medgal07!  I use Vanilla pigment mixed with my body lotion all the time to give a nice subtle healthy shimmer to my skin, especially in the summer months.  So using PB as a highlight makes perfect sense!  Maybe even mix a little with my foundation to give a lit from within glow?!?!  Oh it's experimentation time for me!!


  	That's another great idea! I think I will mix a little of my Museum Bronze pigment with lotion for a nice sunkissed look come Spring!

  	I know, I can't wait to experiment when I get home! I'll try it mixed with foundation and see what happens! I think the pink in it will bring life to my sallow face haha


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 31, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> That's another great idea! I think I will mix a little of my Museum Bronze pigment with lotion for a nice sunkissed look come Spring!
> 
> I know, I can't wait to experiment when I get home! I'll try it mixed with foundation and see what happens! I think the pink in it will bring life to my sallow face haha


  	Have you ever tried Nars Illuminator in Orgasim?  I mix a tad of that with my foundation for that affect as well!  I think PB piggie may be a good substitute for that same look!  I am excited to try it out...

  	(ps thanks for your support on the AG page... I see your little thumbs up.  xoxo)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Have you ever tried Nars Illuminator in Orgasim?  I mix a tad of that with my foundation for that affect as well!  I think PB piggie may be a good substitute for that same look!  I am excited to try it out...
> 
> (ps thanks for your support on the AG page... I see your little thumbs up.  xoxo)






 PixieDancer, I hope you'll let us know how it works for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I KNOWWWWW!  This is an awesome idea Medgal07!  I use Vanilla pigment mixed with my body lotion all the time to give a nice subtle healthy shimmer to my skin, especially in the summer months.  So using PB as a highlight makes perfect sense!  Maybe even mix a little with my foundation to give a lit from within glow?!?!  Oh it's experimentation time for me!!


  	I think I should try Tan pigment !  Experimentation it is, 'Watson' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who knows what we can invent if we put our heads together


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 31, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Have you ever tried Nars Illuminator in Orgasim?  I mix a tad of that with my foundation for that affect as well!  I think PB piggie may be a good substitute for that same look!  I am excited to try it out...
> 
> (ps thanks for your support on the AG page... I see your little thumbs up.  xoxo)


  	No problem! I was trying to be a silent supporter lol This is a FUN forum and people try to find negatives in everything. Those don't matter in life!  One of my 2013 resolutions is to be more positive, so when I see that I ask myself if people go out of their way to be negative.

  	I actually have the Nars Illuminator in Super Orgasm! I'm NC50 and it's so shiny so I can only mix a little into the foundation, but I love how it looks on my skin. I'm going to have to see which look I like the best between PB and SO. I'm new to pigments, so I love to hear all you can do with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got a lot of experimenting to do lol


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll be joining in for February! I have tons of red and pink lipsticks I need to use.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 31, 2013)

i got so sidetracked today...forgot to wear pink or red! what was i thinking? my mind is so scattered these days...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i got so sidetracked today...forgot to wear pink or red! what was i thinking? my mind is so scattered these days...


  	Not to worry aradhana---technically, it was still January.  You're in good shape.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> No problem! I was trying to be a silent supporter lol This is a FUN forum and people try to find negatives in everything. Those don't matter in life!  One of my 2013 resolutions is to be more positive, so when I see that I ask myself if people go out of their way to be negative.
> 
> I actually have the Nars Illuminator in Super Orgasm! I'm NC50 and it's so shiny so I can only mix a little into the foundation, but I love how it looks on my skin. I'm going to have to see which look I like the best between PB and SO. I'm new to pigments, so I love to hear all you can do with them
> 
> ...








Hi VampyCouture---thanks for the positive attitude and energy you're bringing.  Looking forward to having fun & sharing ideas.  I adore pigments. It's amazing to me, how differently they can look when applied with a brush moistened with Fix+ or your fluid of choice.  I've heard of folks using water or Visine.  I just find it convenient to use Fix +.  My favorite pigment is Aurora, which I believe was LE. It's described as a pinked taupe & it's just beautiful. It would look amazing on you.  This particular pigment is smoother than any that I've encountered.  If you ever see it at a CCO or via a MAC repromote, it's an absolute must have.


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 1, 2013)

Just read your look using all pigments now Medgal, wow, that really must have taken up time and not to forget, I'm sure looked stunning!  Wish I had that many piggies, my pigment collection is only just starting out.... I'll definately be checking out your colors that you use


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi VampyCouture---thanks for the positive attitude and energy you're bringing.  Looking forward to having fun & sharing ideas.  I adore pigments. It's amazing to me, how differently they can look when applied with a brush moistened with Fix+ or your fluid of choice.  I've heard of folks using water or Visine.  I just find it convenient to use Fix +.  My favorite pigment is Aurora, which I believe was LE. It's described as a pinked taupe & it's just beautiful.* It would look amazing on you.  This particular pigment is smoother than any that I've encountered.  If you ever see it at a CCO or via a MAC repromote, it's an absolute must have.*


  	Thanks Medgal! If I can track it down, I am totally getting it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Just read your look using all pigments now Medgal, wow, that really must have taken up time and not to forget, I'm sure looked stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	In addition to Aurora, some of my other favorite pigments are; Chocolate Brown, Starless Night, Naked, Tan & Nebula.  I have > 50---time to stop though because they last forever!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Welcome Knope2012---so glad to have you with us.  Cheers to Pink & Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	yes, i finally realized this morning, and I was like, yeah, my brain is REALLY scattered!
  	My friend's birthday was also the 1st, and I wrote her a birthday email a day early. Funny thing was that her dad also made the same mistake, so I'm not in the bad books just yet.

  	Anyway, did a *pink* look today...AND i used a pigment! ....double whammy  

*face*
  	prep + prime skin smoother
  	prep + prime fortified skin enhancer - recharge
  	matchmaster 6.0
  	stunner blush on apples
  	improper copper to highlight
  	guerlain meteorites perles - teint dore 03

*eyes*
  	ddb eyebrow fluidline
  	brow set - clear
  	paint in tan-ray
  	hazy day on lid 
  	tendersmoke on outer v

  	smolder liner top and bottom
  	carbon to set

  	naked pigment in tearduct

*lips*
  	prep + prime lip
  	embrace me lip liner
  	pink pigeon
  	nightmoth lip liner on outer corners and blended inwards

  	i really love pink pigeon. love. love. love.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

aradhana said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sounds lovely!!!  I love this exchange because it reminds me of products that I have but haven't reached for in ages---like improper copper and a few other CCBs!  How do you like DDB Eye Brow Fluidline?  I recently ordered it in spite of being skeptical about it.  Heretofore, I've used clear brow set and Embark e/s.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds lovely!!!  I love this exchange because it reminds me of products that I have but haven't reached for in ages---like improper copper and a few other CCBs!  How do you like DDB Eye Brow Fluidline?  I recently ordered it in spite of being skeptical about it.  Heretofore, I've used clear brow set and Embark e/s.


  	thanks - i also don't reach for my ccb's very often, so i'm trying to make an effort and start grabbing all those items (ccb's, pigments etc...)that i never end up getting around to using.

  	i like using the ddb - it looks more natural i find than when i use brow powder, though it might be that the brow powder i was using is too dark? overall, you're probably getting a similar effect already with embark + clear brow set...just darker. i have been lemming the 208 brush as well. my current brush is good, but i think it's better for powders and serious shaping than gel for filling in.

  	anyway, been keeping to the pink/red theme...wore occ strumpet this morning, and switched to love goddess for the evening.


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 2, 2013)

Went to an engagement last night and my outfit was black and gold so this is the look I wore  Played it a bit safe, will save the red lips and pink looks for the rest of Feb    Face: Mac Prep and Prime Skin Mac Studio Fix Fluid NC35 (almost finished, yay!) Mac Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation NC35 Benefit Hoola Mac Bronzing Powder in Golden Mac Gingerly Blush Mac Melba Blush Mac Magically Cool Liquid Powder in Honey Rose Mac Fix Plus  Eyes: Mac Groundwork Paintpot Stila Sandstorm (outer v, crease and lower lash line) Inglot 358 matte (crease) Inglot 64 (outer v and lower lash line) Inglot 11 amc shine (all over lid) Inglot 313 matte (inner corner) Inglot 350 matte (brow highlight) Mac Smolder (water line) Inglot matte black pigment (upper lash line) Clinique High Impact Mascara  Lips: Mac Oak Lip Liner Mac Blankety Lipstick Mac C Thru Lipglass   I really want to try out Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation once my Studio Fix runs out, any thoughts on it guys?


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wanted to stop by the thread to say I wore Deeply Adored l/s out tonight and I am in love. I am SOO mad I do not have a BU to this 

  	Can't wait to wear more reds and pinks now that we are officially in February.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 3, 2013)

Glammy girl - I like how the face part of the look sounds...very warm and glowy! I'm sorry I don't know inglot shadows by number, so I can't imagine the eye part of the look!  When you use smolder on the lower lash line, do you also set it with powder shadow? I love smolder, but often when I use it on the lower lash line, sometimes it works without problems, and other times I end up with smudges under my eye. Haven't quite mastered that product.  Vampy - hopefully mac will repromote it at some point soon, but if not there is probably a dupe that is somewhat equivalent? I can't recall anymore but I think many ladies skipped these lipsticks because they had others that were similar enough in their stash. There's probably something in the marilyn thread about that!


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 3, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Glammy girl - I like how the face part of the look sounds...very warm and glowy! I'm sorry I don't know inglot shadows by number, so I can't imagine the eye part of the look!  When you use smolder on the lower lash line, do you also set it with powder shadow? I love smolder, but often when I use it on the lower lash line, sometimes it works without problems, and other times I end up with smudges under my eye. Haven't quite mastered that product


  Hey Aradhana! Thanks for the kind words  Oops sorry I didn't realize that about the Inglot shadows, I should've mentioned what colors they were but basically it was a gold shimmer shadow all over the lid with dark brown and black with gold shimmer in the outer v. I only use Smolder to line my water line and upper lash line and yes, I do set it with a black shadow, I haven't used it on my lower lash line though so I'm not sure how it smudges, I will definately try it and see how it holds up on me and let you know   I recently got Engraved Power Point Pencil and have used that on my lower lash line without any smudging issues, if you can't get Smolder to work too well, I would suggest Engraved


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks - i also don't reach for my ccb's very often, so i'm trying to make an effort and start grabbing all those items (ccb's, pigments etc...)that i never end up getting around to using.
> 
> i like using the ddb - it looks more natural i find than when i use brow powder, though it might be that the brow powder i was using is too dark? overall, you're probably getting a similar effect already with embark + clear brow set...just darker. i have been lemming the 208 brush as well. my current brush is good, but i think it's better for powders and serious shaping than gel for filling in.
> 
> anyway, been keeping to the pink/red theme...wore occ strumpet this morning, and switched to love goddess for the evening.


  	Now I'm really excited to get my DDB gelcreme.  I like using products that are made for a specific purpose like this.  I also ordered the DDB brow liner but I think I'll probably reach for the
  	gelcreme more often.  I currently use the 208--I like the short bristles.  It's perfect for the brow.

  	I'm not familiar with OCC strumpet (pink/red) but I so enjoy Love Goddess.  You just gave me an idea----I usually wear the same lipstick all day but switching on that same day is a great way to get even more use out of my products.  Thank you for that *aradhana *


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Just wanted to stop by the thread to say I wore Deeply Adored l/s out tonight and I am in love. I am SOO mad I do not have a BU to this
> 
> Can't wait to wear more reds and pinks now that we are officially in February.






*VampyCouture, *I love focusing on specific colors like this too.  I actually wore an oldie but goodie today-----MAC's Girl About Town w/Embrace Me lip pencil & Style Packed lip glass.


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]*glammy girl*, I can only imagine how amazing you must have looked.  I don't have any experience with Inglot e/s, so I had to focus primarily on the face-look.  Do you always wear Studio Fix Plus Foundation over Studio Fix Fluid?  I'm new to Studio Sculpt foundation and I absolutely love it.  Mac-guy suggested that I try it and I'm so glad that I did.


  Aww thanks Medgal, that's sweet  I'm not much of a powder person, my skin is dry so if I use powder it's very sparingly on my t zone and I know Studio Fix Powder isn't exactly a setting powder lol but it works for me if I just use it lightly. I'm not exactly sure how to use it as a foundation, do you have it Medgal? If you do, how do you use it? Going to Mac soon so I'll pick up Prep and Prime Translucent Loose Powder then I'll use that to set my foundation, won't be too heavy  Definately gonna pick up Studio Sculpt Foundation as well, if you say it's good I'm sure it is  Thanks Medgal...


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *glammy girl*, I can only imagine how amazing you must have looked.  I don't have any experience with Inglot e/s, so I had to focus primarily on the face-look.  Do you always wear Studio Fix Plus Foundation over Studio Fix Fluid?  I'm new to Studio Sculpt foundation and I absolutely love it.  Mac-guy suggested that I try it and I'm so glad that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> *VampyCouture, *I love focusing on specific colors like this too.  I actually wore an oldie but goodie today-----MAC's Girl About Town w/Embrace Me lip pencil & Style Packed lip glass.


  	GAT is DEFINITELY an oldie but a goodie. It might by my favorite pink from Mac. That lip combination you did sounds gorgeous! I'm sure it popped nicely on your skin tone too


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2013)

My first February FOTD!!  Used my FAVORITE MM lippie... DEEPLY ADORED!!  

 	FACE:
 	Temptu Foundation
 	MAC Blot Powder
 	The Perfect Cheek Blush
 	Too Faced Bronzer
 	Lightscapade to Highlight

 	EYES:
 	UD Eden primer
 	UD Virgin browbone highlight
 	MAC Snow Season MES on lid
 	UD Naked in crease
 	Buck outer crease and v
 	Carbon to darken outer v & smudge on lashline in place of liner
 	UD Half Baked & Smog mixed smudged on lower lashline
 	UD Eldorado liner to line water line

 	LIPS:
 	NYX Burgundy liner
 	MAC Deeply Adored lipstick
 	Mineralize Lip Balm Slightly Nude added to middle of top & bottom lip


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Aww thanks Medgal, that's sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi Glammy Girl!  I tried using Studio Fix Plus Foundation based on rave reviews by some Speckrettes.  It didn't work for me.  I applied it over a primer and it was horrid.  Not so much the look, but it itched & tingled my face so badly that I had to wash if off immediately.  That's when I moved onto Studio Sculpt, which I love.  I alternate between that and MAC's Face & Body & Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer, which I hope to finish soon. I've used P & P Translucent Powder, MSF Natural, Blot Powder and Sheer Mystery Powder.  I really like the Sheer Mystery powder over Studio Sculpt, yet another recommendation by Mac-guy.  I think that's my favorite of all the foundation/powder combinations so far.  I recently ordered the NARS 'Light Reflecting' Setting powder which is being lauded on Spectra.  It comes in both loose and solid compact form.  I ordered the loose powder because I was concerned about transferring my foundation and other face products into a white powder compact----just thought it would look unpleasant with prolonged usage.  I'll let you know how I like it, so you might want to hold off getting the MAC P & P TLP.  So many products, so little time right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> My first February FOTD!!  Used my FAVORITE MM lippie... DEEPLY ADORED!!
> 
> FACE:
> Temptu Foundation
> ...


 This look sounds pretty amazing *PixieDancer.  *I love trying looks presented by others on this thread.  The first thing that I do is check my product inventory document to see if I have the products used.  I was certain I had everything except Snow Season.  Low & behold---I have it.  Typical issue of product over-load.  Thanks for reminding me of some long forgotten goodies and for this lovely look, which I'm eager to try.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 4, 2013)

I LOVE UD Eldorado on the waterline!  UD's pencils are the only ones that work/stay on my waterline anyway.  Great look!




PixieDancer said:


> My first February FOTD!!  Used my FAVORITE MM lippie... DEEPLY ADORED!!
> 
> FACE:
> Temptu Foundation
> ...


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 4, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> My first February FOTD!!  Used my FAVORITE MM lippie... DEEPLY ADORED!!
> 
> FACE:
> Temptu Foundation
> ...


  	Seriously, this look does sound amazing! This is something I would totally wear and will even try!

  	Deeply Adored is too gorgeous for words!! Beautiful look, Pixie


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Glammy Girl!  I tried using Studio Fix Plus Foundation based on rave reviews by some Speckrettes.  It didn't work for me.  I applied it over a primer and it was [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]horrid.  Not so much the look, but it itched & tingled my face so badly that I had to wash if off immediately.  That's when I moved onto Studio Sculpt, which I love.  I alternate between that and MAC's Face & Body & Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer, which I hope to finish soon. I've used [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]P & P Translucent Powder, MSF Natural, Blot Powder and Sheer Mystery Powder.  I really like the Sheer Mystery powder over Studio Sculpt, yet another recommendation by Mac-guy.  I think that's my favorite of all the foundation/powder combinations so far.  I recently ordered the NARS 'Light Reflecting' Setting powder which is being lauded on Spectra.  It comes in both loose and solid [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]compact form.  I ordered the loose powder because I was concerned about transferring my foundation and other face products into a white powder compact----just thought it would look unpleasant with prolonged usage.  I'll let you know how I like it, so you might want to hold off getting the MAC P & P TLP.  So many products, so little time right?  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha:


  Lol how true, but at least we're making the best of it  I've never heard of Sheer Mystery Powder, I'm not even sure if we get it here in SA, will definately have to check it out. Is it on the Mac US website? Oh and we can't get NARS here  Isn't that the saddest thing, I want sooooo many products from NARS. I guess I can order online but i don't know if shipping costs and custom taxes are worth it  But I hope you like the their powder... I was just telling my husband the other day, if we ever come to the US, I will go absolutely crazy with makeup we can't get here  lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Lol how true, but at least we're making the best of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	So sorry you can't get NARS in SA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  MAC released the mystery powder with the Marcel Wanders & Making Pretty collections.  Here's the link if you'd like to take a look

  	http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/shaded/159/21078/Products/Face/Powder/MAC-Marcel-Wanders-Sheer-Mystery-Powder/index.tmpl


----------



## aradhana (Feb 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Now I'm really excited to get my DDB gelcreme.  I like using products that are made for a specific purpose like this.  I also ordered the DDB brow liner but I think I'll probably reach for the
> gelcreme more often.  I currently use the 208--I like the short bristles.  It's perfect for the brow.
> 
> I'm not familiar with OCC strumpet (pink/red) but I so enjoy Love Goddess.  You just gave me an idea----I usually wear the same lipstick all day but switching on that same day is a great way to get even more use out of my products.  Thank you for that *aradhana *


  	LOL I usually just wear one lipstick per day, but given that i came home in between outings, and there are so many pink/red lipsticks to get through this month...and with only 28 days to do it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Seriously, this look does sound amazing! This is something I would totally wear and will even try!
> 
> Deeply Adored is too gorgeous for words!! Beautiful look, Pixie


  	SOOOOO glad all you lovely ladies like the look!  I wore it to the office but it also transitioned well for after work!  Let me know if any of you have any additional looks for DA!  I am in serious love with this lippie!!


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 4, 2013)

*Hello ladies just wanted to come by and say that I am super excited for pinks and reds considering that these are my fav colors. I actually pulled out my Dear Diary, I had a very simple look but with a bright lip, I got reminded why I fell in love with this lippy *

*Face:*
*Studio Fix powder plus foundation NC 43*
*Coffee Walnut Pro Sculpting Cream*
*Whisper of Guilt to highlight *
*Dirty Plum Blush (Very light hand)*

*Eyes*
*Short winged cat eye Blacktrack*
*Spiked brow pencil*

*Lips *
*Dear Diary*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> *Hello ladies just wanted to come by and say that I am super excited for pinks and reds considering that these are my fav colors. I actually pulled out my Dear Diary, I had a very simple look but with a bright lip, I got reminded why I fell in love with this lippy *
> 
> *Face:*
> *Studio Fix powder plus foundation NC 43*
> ...






*MacAddictNurse.*  I love your Avatar/Pic.  You're beautiful!  Were you wearing Dear Diary?  BTW, how do you like Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation?  Do you wear it over a primer, and do you apply it w/a kabuki?  I love the look you created.  I'm embarrassed to admit that I have Dear Diary and I've never worn it.  This thread is really helping me to pay attention to my stash.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 5, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Just wanted to stop by the thread to say I wore Deeply Adored l/s out tonight and I am in love. I am SOO mad I do not have a BU to this
> 
> Can't wait to wear more reds and pinks now that we are officially in February.


  	Deeply Adored is my perfect red and I love it so much. The only reason I don't wear it more often is because I feel it would be unfair to all of the other lippies I invited into my home. During Marilyn I only backed up Love Goddess b/c folks were saying that was going to be the hit and sadly it kind of bores me. However, last week a very sweet and benevolent Specktrette (who is VERY active in this thread) slipped a Deeply Adored in a package she was sending to me. It was so gracious and thoughtful that I immediately said awwww out loud. This is my favorite part about being part of an online community. Random acts of kindness. Thanks to this generous person I will wear DA more often to honor her.

  	I haven't stuck to this month's theme because I haven't been feeling pinks, but I did wear Scarlet Ibis today for my red. It looks horrible. Anyway, this month I want learn how to properly do my brows. Or maybe that could be next months theme/goal. I got the DDB gelcreme and 208 brush and have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Deeply Adored is my perfect red and I love it so much. The only reason I don't wear it more often is because I feel it would be unfair to all of the other lippies I invited into my home. During Marilyn I only backed up Love Goddess b/c folks were saying that was going to be the hit and sadly it kind of bores me. However, last week a very sweet and benevolent Specktrette (who is VERY active in this thread) slipped a Deeply Adored in a package she was sending to me. It was so gracious and thoughtful that I immediately said awwww out loud. This is my favorite part about being part of an online community. Random acts of kindness. Thanks to this generous person I will wear DA more often to honor her.
> 
> I haven't stuck to this month's theme because I haven't been feeling pinks, but I did wear Scarlet Ibis today for my red. It looks horrible. Anyway, this month I want learn how to properly do my brows. Or maybe that could be next months theme/goal. I got the DDB gelcreme and 208 brush and have no idea what I'm doing.


 
  	That is the SWEETEST thing! Glad you got a backup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got a b/u of Love Goddess hearing so much good stuff about it and I ended up gifting it to a friend. I was online the whole time to and I wish I had just slipped in another DA into my cart. I wore it for the first time that night and I couldn't stop staring at my lips lol. I'm going to wear it sparingly, because there are so many more lipsticks I also love and want to wear, although every time I wear it I will be sad that it is my only one. Oh well...Mac will hopefully re-release it!


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *MacAddictNurse.*  I love your Avatar/Pic.  You're beautiful!  Were you wearing Dear Diary?  BTW, how do you like Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation?  Do you wear it over a primer, and do you apply it w/a kabuki?  I love the look you created.  I'm embarrassed to admit that I have Dear Diary and I've never worn it.  This thread is really helping me to pay attention to my stash.


 _*Thanks! I'm actually wearing Violetta in the avatar, I was also wearing small vanity on the cheeks and Urban decay Ransom on the lower lash line it made for a good combination I was just playing around trying things on and it work so well I ended up going out that night lolol. I really like the Studio Fix, its a great alternative to foundation I feel, I never really liked foundation because I don't like a full coverage with the Studio Fix I get more a medium coverage and it's really light on my skin, I use the the Sephora Pro Flawless airbrush #56 to apply it and I love this brush. I actually don't wear a primer its very rare if I do I just really make sure to exfoliate and moisturize my face well before I put on make up. I feel that many face primers make me breakout so I stay away from it. Don't be embarrassed I have all the lippies from Marylin and have not worn any of them, I think the last 4 collections I've only purchased the stuff but have not worn any of it because I have so many other lippies open and want to finish some of those before I use the newer ones. *_


----------



## aradhana (Feb 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Deeply Adored is my perfect red and I love it so much. The only reason I don't wear it more often is because I feel it would be unfair to all of the other lippies I invited into my home. During Marilyn I only backed up Love Goddess b/c folks were saying that was going to be the hit and sadly it kind of bores me. However, *last week a very sweet and benevolent Specktrette (who is VERY active in this thread) slipped a Deeply Adored in a package she was sending to me*. It was so gracious and thoughtful that I immediately said awwww out loud. This is my favorite part about being part of an online community. Random acts of kindness. Thanks to this generous person I will wear DA more often to honor her.
> 
> I haven't stuck to this month's theme because I haven't been feeling pinks, but I did wear Scarlet Ibis today for my red. It looks horrible. Anyway, this month I want learn how to properly do my brows. Or maybe that could be next months theme/goal. I got the DDB gelcreme and 208 brush and have no idea what I'm doing.








  that is so generous and thoughtful! yay!

  	i wore girl about town as my theme lipstick today.  and bouthan eye duo, does that count too as part of the theme?
  	i feel like my face is looking pretty tired this week though...even the pics i took wearing the new archie items left something to be desired. i feel like i'm looking a little green...perhaps i need some zzzs.


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sounds like a terrific way to wear dear diary! you are about the same skintone as me...i might copy you a little later this week (and substitute in for products i don't have) when i wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _*You should definitely try it! I'm hoping to wear my Outragiously fun tomorrow so that I can put compare with Daddy's Little girl at the Archie's event tomorrow. Just don't know what to do with the rest of my face*_


----------



## aradhana (Feb 6, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> _*You should definitely try it! I'm hoping to wear my Outragiously fun tomorrow so that I can put compare with Daddy's Little girl at the Archie's event tomorrow. Just don't know what to do with the rest of my face*_


  	so i tried your look sooner than i expected! i don't have dirty plum, so i substituted with earthshine and stratus. i also added concrete eyeshadow just above the crease for some definition..for the lipstick, i wore daddy's little girl. i didn't get outrageously fun, so unfortunately i can't compare them for you!
  	i have yet to wear dear diary, but i might save it for the weekend...


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> so i tried your look sooner than i expected! i don't have dirty plum, so i substituted with earthshine and stratus. i also added concrete eyeshadow just above the crease for some definition..for the lipstick, i wore daddy's little girl. i didn't get outrageously fun, so unfortunately i can't compare them for you! i have yet to wear dear diary, but i might save it for the weekend...


  That's awesome! And funny at the same time cuz this afternoon I was looking at a picture I took over the summer with earthshine on and don't think it looks that great on my have to dig it out and try it again. So how do u feel about ur Archie's stuff? I'm still very conflicted about getting anything at all feels like there's nothing that really wows me.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 6, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> That's awesome! And funny at the same time cuz this afternoon I was looking at a picture I took over the summer with earthshine on and don't think it looks that great on my have to dig it out and try it again. So how do u feel about ur Archie's stuff? I'm still very conflicted about getting anything at all feels like there's nothing that really wows me.


  	i find with earthshine it looks best on me almost as a contour--not a true contour cuz it's sparkly, but just a little lower on the cheeks so it's not sitting on the apples. i used stratus on the apples, but very lightly, because i wanted to keep it light for the office.

  	i kept meaning to pick up dirty plum when it was perm at pro stores, but kept putting it off, and now it's too late! anyway, hoping i can make up for it with shades like earthshine and vintage grape!

  	i got DLG, RR and cream soda from the archie collection.  the items are probably dupeable, but i'm not purchasing because of the special packaging either. i think if you're going to the store to try stuff, let that be your judge -- i find i make fewer mistakes of impulse buying when i swatch in store than online...it can especially be very tempting to buy stuff after hearing rave reviews on here, but at the end of the day, you'll be the best judge of what's going to work for you!


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i find with earthshine it looks best on me almost as a contour--not a true contour cuz it's sparkly, but just a little lower on the cheeks so it's not sitting on the apples. i used stratus on the apples, but very lightly, because i wanted to keep it light for the office.  i kept meaning to pick up dirty plum when it was perm at pro stores, but kept putting it off, and now it's too late! anyway, hoping i can make up for it with shades like earthshine and vintage grape!  i got DLG, RR and cream soda from the archie collection.  the items are probably dupeable, but i'm not purchasing because of the special packaging either. i think if you're going to the store to try stuff, let that be your judge -- i find i make fewer mistakes of impulse buying when i swatch in store than online...it can especially be very tempting to buy stuff after hearing rave reviews on here, but at the end of the day, you'll be the best judge of what's going to work for you!


  I got dirty plum when it first came out but gave it to my sister since then I didn't care much for blush. I recently saw someone in the clearance bin put it up for sale I decided to get it and ohh is it pretty, I'm glad I got it now since I've become a huge blush addict. Thanks for the pointer on earthshine I'm definitely going to try it your way. I hope I can makeup my mind tomorrow and not spend much since I want to save it all for April I want like 100 things from the collections coming out. Might just get mall madness and designer purple.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 7, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> I got dirty plum when it first came out but gave it to my sister since then I didn't care much for blush. I recently saw someone in the clearance bin put it up for sale I decided to get it and ohh is it pretty, I'm glad I got it now since I've become a huge blush addict. Thanks for the pointer on earthshine I'm definitely going to try it your way. I hope I can makeup my mind tomorrow and not spend much since I want to save it all for April I want like 100 things from the collections coming out. Might just get mall madness and designer purple.


  	i know there are some really great sounding collections coming up! 
  	i passed by one of the counters today and swatched a few things....i'm actually really liking petrol blue, but it's permanent, so i have time to decide on it!


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 7, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i know there are some really great sounding collections coming up!
> i passed by one of the counters today and swatched a few things....i'm actually really liking petrol blue, but it's permanent, so i have time to decide on it!


  	I ended up going to my appointment and ended up getting DLG, MM, RR, and I got the designer purple liner but I got it from the perm line saved a buck or two still not sure how I feel about the lippies tho


----------



## MissTT (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm hoping to have my best look of the week to post tomorrow because I have a hot date. I may even post a pic if I can get my liner to wing right. Anyway, I'm wanting to try and use Feminine Edge fluidline as an eyeshadow. The color is very similar to the dress I will be wearing pictured below. Anyway, I know the model is wearing red lipstick, but I'm not sure if that looks great. What color of lipstick would y'all recommend to match this dress/eye shadow? I'm kind of planning to do a cut crease with FE on the lid and something black/dark above it.





  	ETA: Haha just realized I'm wearing my hair like hers today.


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm hoping to have my best look of the week to post tomorrow because I have a hot date. I may even post a pic if I can get my liner to wing right. Anyway, I'm wanting to try and use Feminine Edge fluidline as an eyeshadow. The color is very similar to the dress I will be wearing pictured below. Anyway, I know the model is wearing red lipstick, but I'm not sure if that looks great. What color of lipstick would y'all recommend to match this dress/eye shadow? I'm kind of planning to do a cut crease with FE on the lid and something black/dark above it.
> 
> ETA: Haha just realized I'm wearing my hair like hers today.


  Hope you have the best time on your date  The dress is stunning, you gonna look so pretty.... I like the red lips though, since it is Feb  But even a nice nude lip would suit the dress well, maybe Mac Blankety or Cherish... HTH  Enjoy...


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 8, 2013)

I love the red lip with that dress too!


----------



## MissTT (Feb 8, 2013)

Well my HG red is Deeply Adored. Could I wear that with Feminine Edge f/l as my shadow or would that be too much going on?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Deeply Adored is my perfect red and I love it so much. The only reason I don't wear it more often is because I feel it would be unfair to all of the other lippies I invited into my home. During Marilyn I only backed up Love Goddess b/c folks were saying that was going to be the hit and sadly it kind of bores me. However, last week a very sweet and benevolent Specktrette (who is VERY active in this thread) slipped a Deeply Adored in a package she was sending to me. It was so gracious and thoughtful that I immediately said awwww out loud. This is my favorite part about being part of an online community. Random acts of kindness. Thanks to this generous person I will wear DA more often to honor her.
> 
> I haven't stuck to this month's theme because I haven't been feeling pinks, but I did wear Scarlet Ibis today for my red. It looks horrible. Anyway, this month I want learn how to properly do my brows. Or maybe that could be next months theme/goal. I got the DDB gelcreme and 208 brush and have no idea what I'm doing.


  	That was an awesome RAOK!  I uttered an awwww aloud because you'll be wearing "DA more often to honor her."  That really so sweet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Wearing red is totally on track with this month's theme.  Actually whatever color evokes feelings of love for you is just fine!
  	I'm just experimenting with the DDB gel creme too.  I used the DDB pencil first and topped that w/the gel creme and I love it!!!  There are loads of online tutorials that you might find helpful.  I think there might even be a few on the MAC web site.  Google and see what comes up.  People love sharing what they know.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> I ended up going to my appointment and ended up getting DLG, MM, RR, and I got the designer purple liner but I got it from the perm line saved a buck or two still not sure how I feel about the lippies tho


  	Oh I hope you like them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Well my HG red is Deeply Adored. Could I wear that with Feminine Edge f/l as my shadow or would that be too much going on?


 Yes, red & pink do go together.  In fact I'm going to try a look like that soon.  It's out of my comfort zone but I'm doing it.  I think this s a tad after the fact but I hope your date was AMAZING!!!


----------



## MissTT (Feb 9, 2013)

Nope my date is tonight. Thanks, Medgal. I just realized I'm sitting at home and forgot to pick up some black gel liner when I was out today. It's cold outside and I don't want to run back out just to pick that up. I hope I can get a pencil to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are the chances my BF will pick some up for me. LOL. I actually may ask him since he's out and planning to hit up a store. Better get on my drugstore brands...


----------



## aradhana (Feb 9, 2013)

have a great time on your date *MissTT*!!
  	black pencil should be fine - just set it with black powder shadow if you have it. i think FE will look so pretty with the dress...esp with DA if you decide to go with it...though i think a mauvey tone would work well too...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2013)

aradhana said:


> have a great time on your date *MissTT*!!
> black pencil should be fine - just set it with black powder shadow if you have it. i think FE will look so pretty with the dress...esp with DA if you decide to go with it...though i think a mauvey tone would work well too...






The pencil liner should be fine, set with black powder eye shadow.  I even set my Blacktrack fluid line w/Carbon---that's routine for me.  Have a blast on your date MissTT!!


----------



## honybr (Feb 11, 2013)

So in honor of pink for February here's my favorite for the week:

  	Eyes:
  	Young Venus - all over lid
  	Albatross - brow highlight
  	Perversion - eyeliner
  	Mascara

  	Cheeks:
  	Earthshine

  	Lips:
  	Mall Madness with plum lip liner.

  	I loved the way it turned out.  The light pink with the super black liner kind of channeled Chanel.  Lol.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 11, 2013)

Forgot to post the look I did on Friday!

  	Still sticking with the February theme:

  	Eyes:
  	Mac Uninterrupted prolongwear eyeshadow on lid (LOVE)* NEW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
  	Bewitched from Theodora palette in crease *NEW*
  	Carbon to darken up crease
  	Sephora Prism eyeshadow in Moonbeam as inner eye and brow highlight

  	MUFE aqua eyes gel liner in black to line top lid
  	I mixed Dark Diversion fluidline with Bewitched for undereye shadow
  	Lined bottom lid with Milani Liquid Eye pencil in black
  	Set with carbon

_*my eyeliner was winged to form a cat eye_

  	Brows:
  	Mac fluidline DDB

  	Face:
  	MUFE HD
  	Nars Light Reflecting Powder (loose)* NEW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
  	CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze
  	Nyx cream blush in Tan on cheeks
  	Superb EDSF (w/ Mac 130 brush *NEW*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lips:
  	Mac Cherry Liner *NEW*




  	Mac Ruby Woo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nails:
  	Sally Hansen (can't remember but it's a soft, pinkish white nude)

  	It was also my first time wearing falsies. I like them, but I feel I get better volume with my regular lashes, so I'll stick to that.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 11, 2013)

honybr and vampy both of your looks sound so pretty!

  	i enjoyed the look i did today -

  	'i've got a crush on you' crushed pigment over rosemary and thyme kohl pencil all over lid
  	surf usa along lower lash line and outer corner
  	plumage to darken crease
  	vex in inner corner

  	orange side of dual ended colour corrector here and there
  	prep + prime recharge here and there
  	flatter me pearlmatte all over
  	prom princess on apples

  	night blooming mattene

  	it looked something like that face chart we saw in the glamour daze thread...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> That's awesome! And funny at the same time cuz this afternoon I was looking at a picture I took over the summer with earthshine on and don't think it looks that great on my have to dig it out and try it again. So how do u feel about ur Archie's stuff? I'm still very conflicted about getting anything at all feels like there's nothing that really wows me.


 Earthshine can be a little tricky.  I have to be careful to apply it lightly, even for contouring or it look s too dark, but I LOVE it and use it most often to contour.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2013)

The look sounds really very nice honybr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love light/pale pinks with black liner...totally Chanel...just throw on a strand of pearls and bang!!


VampyCouture said:


> Forgot to post the look I did on Friday!
> 
> Still sticking with the February theme:
> 
> ...


 Absolute awsomeness!  You're using your new stuff left & right...way to go.  I really enjoy the PLW eyeshadows but I don't get the sense that they got much love.  I'll have to try this look with Uninterrupted on the lids.  I see you've tried the NLRP!  Can you stand it?...it's AMAZING.  I'm alternating between that and MAC's Sheer Mystery powder, which I also love.  Of all of my MSFs, I find myself reaching for Estee Lauder's Modern Mercury illuminator.  I've hit pan on it and I'm kicking myself for not backing it up.  It is THE BEST of all of my illuminators, including Chanel.  
BTW, I love what you did with your eyeliner too!!!

Today I wore Ronnie Red with MAC's Redd lip liner and liked it much better than when I wore it with Beet.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 12, 2013)

aradhana said:


> honybr and vampy both of your looks sound so pretty!
> 
> i enjoyed the look i did today -
> 
> ...


  	Thanks Medgal! I was interested in Uninterrupted when you posted that video, but didn't think it would look good on me. Then I saw Pixiwoo use it in the sepia-toned eyes video and fell in love with it! It is such a gorgeous eyeshadow and really long-lasting like they claim. I pack it on with a 242 and it stays put all day!

  	I love the NLRP! There's nothing like it!. I've always wanted to try Modern Mercury, but it was all sold out before I could! Do you watch Crystalis007 on YT? She found one at a CCO recently! You should try there!

  	Your lip combo with Ronnie Red sounds gorgeous! I've had Beet for almost a year and have only worn it once. This thread is inspiring me to pull it out and use it more often. I think I'll try it with Ruby Woo and Love Goddess!


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 12, 2013)

*So enjoy coming here and seeing your looks! So since I am a women's health nurse of course I am doing red this week to promote heart health. I wore Fire sing today and got reminded how much I love it, I did a simple every day eye with Brown script, Soft brown, handwritten, and carbon on the outer V. I lined my eyes with balcktrack with a tiny wing used WoG and hidden treasure very lightly on my cheeks. Love the look my husband gave me a "you look so pretty with your red" compliment today with some flowers and a nice lunch. *


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Thanks Aradhana! I like the look you posted as well! It sounds perfect for the February theme!
> 
> Thanks Medgal! I was interested in Uninterrupted when you posted that video, but didn't think it would look good on me. Then I saw Pixiwoo use it in the sepia-toned eyes video and fell in love with it! It is such a gorgeous eyeshadow and really long-lasting like they claim. I pack it on with a 242 and it stays put all day!
> 
> ...


 When I wore Beet with RR it pulled pink, but when I wore MAC's Redd liner it was the most perfect red lipstick ever!
I have watched Crystalis007's YTVs and checked out the most recent one since you mentioned it.  I was drooling over that Estee Lauder Modern Mercury Illuminator that she found at the CCO. I would give anything to find another one...well almost...wouldn't pay some crazy price for it on EvilBay.  I so wish they would bring it back--best formula _*EVER!*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> *So enjoy coming here and seeing your looks! So since I am a women's health nurse of course I am doing red this week to promote heart health. I wore Fire sing today and got reminded how much I love it, I did a simple every day eye with Brown script, Soft brown, handwritten, and carbon on the outer V. I lined my eyes with balcktrack with a tiny wing used WoG and hidden treasure very lightly on my cheeks. Love the look my husband gave me a "you look so pretty with your red" compliment today with some flowers and a nice lunch. *


 NICE combination of browns that sounds so perfect with a red lip!!!  The look from your husband alone makes it so worth it doesn't it?  The flowers and nice lunch isn't too shabby either!!!   What a guy!! 





I wore AGs Ronnie Red w/MAC's Redd lipliner---sheer love.  On my eyes I wore my favorite pigment, Aurora, applied w/ a moistened brush, which makes it look as smooth as silk on your lids.  I used Twinks above the crease, Havana in the crease and a dab of Carbon in the outer vee for depth.  Loved the eye look but was most impressed w/my Studio Sculpt foundation topped w/NARS Light Reflecting loose powder.  My makeup stayed put and looked unbelievable for > 12 hours.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 12, 2013)

I might try the brown eyes with red lip combo tomorrow.  I'm up to wearing makeup ~once a week now. LOL   But just splurged in Sephora. (was feeling, fat, and sloppy what better cure).


----------



## aradhana (Feb 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I might try the brown eyes with red lip combo tomorrow.  I'm up to wearing makeup ~once a week now. LOL   But just splurged in Sephora. (was feeling, fat, and sloppy what better cure).


  	....sooo....whadja get?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2013)

aradhana said:


> ....sooo....whadja get?


 Yeah.....whadja get?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Inquiring minds wanna know.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        And how's car shopping going????


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 13, 2013)

*You ladies should definitely try it, I loved it I'm doing it again for tomorrow I'm going to wear Ronny Red with the Cherry liner I've been looking for a bright bright red and I'm hoping this is it. *

*Prettypackages, I'm sure you are beautiful and have absolutely no need to feel any less than that. Every morning I tell myself "you woke up healthy and pretty today" it helps me get thru the day a little better you should try it! Would definitely love to know what you got tho *


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 13, 2013)

I agree with Medgal and MacAddict Nurse, PrettyPackages. Don't be so hard on yourself. We _*are *_our toughest critics! I know you look lovely and I hope the Sephora goodies helped you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Retail Therapy is always the cure! It just sucks insurance doesn't cover it


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 13, 2013)

Enjoy your goodies PrettyPackages  Don't worry, we all have our days when we feel a bit off but you're beautiful, don't think otherwise  Let us know what you picked up from Sephora...


----------



## aradhana (Feb 13, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I agree with Medgal and MacAddict Nurse, PrettyPackages. Don't be so hard on yourself. We _*are *_our toughest critics! I know you look lovely and I hope the Sephora goodies helped you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol...so true...


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day guys! Have a great day with your loved ones... :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Happy Valentines Day guys! Have a great day with your loved ones...



























Same to you glammy girl and _*all *_of the beautiful ladies who frequent this thtread!!!!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy valentine's day my friends!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 14, 2013)

aradhana said:


> ....sooo....whadja get?


  	lol nars loose and pressed powder.  UD naked basics.  Nars Eurydice.  I was looking for a purple to match the spoiled rich quad.  It doesn't exist.  But I found some nice purples.  
  	nars gift from God set, and a regular sized eye primer.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the pep talk ladies.  I appreciate it.  Just one of those weeks.  you know when walk out and your hair, outfit, and etc did not work out how you expected. And you see that immaculately polished and chic woman. Wear everything is perfectly tailored?
	 It's like how do you do it?  It's like am I the only sweating with all of these layers on? Hat messing up my hair? Shirt wrinkled with wear? face breaking out? makeup sweating off? glasses crooked?  carrying waaaay too much stuff?  tripping over my winter boots? Ok I'm clumsy, I'm probably always going to trip.  LOL... But you get what I'm saying.  I probably need to take better care of myself, and spend more time getting dressed in the AM.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!!  I always forget b/c ***SHAMELESS PLUG****  My bday is Saturday, and Today was my Grandparents anniversary.


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 14, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> It's like how do you do it?  It's like am I the only sweating with all of these layers on? Hat messing up my hair? Shirt wrinkled with wear? face breaking out? makeup sweating off? glasses crooked?  carrying waaaay too much stuff?  tripping over my winter boots? Ok I'm clumsy, I'm probably always going to trip.  LOL... But you get what I'm saying.  I probably need to take better care of myself, and spend more time getting dressed in the AM.


 *Definitely understand, and don't worry it happens to all of us even the polish girl has a bad day. *


----------



## aradhana (Feb 15, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> lol nars loose and pressed powder.  UD naked basics.  Nars Eurydice.  I was looking for a purple to match the spoiled rich quad.  It doesn't exist.  But I found some nice purples.
> nars gift from God set, and a regular sized eye primer.


  	they all sound like great purchases! i have eurydice, and love it, though i don't wear it very often because i find it turns out really dramatic on my eyes!

  	i think your type of day sounds very familiar...and the description kinda fits my every day to a T! i agree with macaddictnurse's words of wisdom...even that polished lady has some down moments, and who knows if anyone notices our bad days the way we do when we scrutinize ourselves?!

  	have an excellent birthday! do you have special plans?


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm with Aradhana! PrettyPackages, what are your plans?

  	Also,






  	Hope it is a special day!!

  	Last night, I went to my CCO and got the 222. Today, I went to Mac and bought the melon pigment, the 242 brush and another 224. I can't believe I didn't have the Melon pigment before. It's too gorgeous for words. I held off on getting it because I always thought it looked similar to Pink Bronze, but they look nothing alike! I'm starting to really love pigments. I want Vintage Gold pigment and the Gold Metal pigment next, but they are pro. 

  	Medgal (pigment queen), what are your Mac pigment recommendations?


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 15, 2013)

aradhana said:


> they all sound like great purchases! i have eurydice, and love it, though i don't wear it very often because i find it turns out really dramatic on my eyes!
> 
> i think your type of day sounds very familiar...and the description kinda fits my every day to a T! i agree with macaddictnurse's words of wisdom...even that polished lady has some down moments, and who knows if anyone notices our bad days the way we do when we scrutinize ourselves?!
> 
> have an excellent birthday! do you have special plans?


  	Eurydice did end up being very dramatic on me.   
  	I actually don't really have plans.  I've been so absorbed with work since Thanksgiving, I kinda lost my life.  A friend of mine told me I need to quit.  I'm wondering how realistic that is.  It's been hell.  Plus the sinus/sick thing I have is coming back, didn't really go away. 
  	If I do anything, I might go to this concert, (alone or with my Mom is that lame? LOL) and then to a club afterwards. 
  	thanks for the kind words ladies.  Just a depressed kinda week, so I appreciate them.  I'm not even into makeup at the moment. 

  	Medgal=pigment queen! LOVE IT!   I might have to check out Melon.  I don't use pigments at all though. That's b/c when I finally do my makeup, I'm rushing to do it.  I need to change my setup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome haul!  Don't you just love new makeup?     






Prettypackages said:


> Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!!  I always forget b/c ***SHAMELESS PLUG****  My bday is Saturday, and Today was my Grandparents anniversary.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I'm with Aradhana! PrettyPackages, what are your plans?
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


 Great brush haul!  A girl can never have too many brushes!  All of the pigments that you referenced are really very nice, and I have all but one of them.  Did you check the MAC website for the PRO pigments that you wanted?  There are PRO products on the regular site now.  I do have several favorites; Aurora (LE), Chocolate Brown (I've contoured w/it), Roasted Chestnut, Naked, Tan, just to name a few.  Oh, and Starless Night is a fav for smokey eyes.  I only purchased one of the AGs pigments, Black Poodle because I need another pigment like I need a hole in head!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Eurydice did end up being very dramatic on me.
> I actually don't really have plans.  I've been so absorbed with work since Thanksgiving, I kinda lost my life.  A friend of mine told me I need to quit.  I'm wondering how realistic that is.  It's been hell.  Plus the sinus/sick thing I have is coming back, didn't really go away.
> If I do anything, I might go to this concert, (alone or with my Mom is that lame? LOL) and then to a club afterwards.
> thanks for the kind words ladies.  Just a depressed kinda week, so I appreciate them.  I'm not even into makeup at the moment.
> ...


 Awwww!  I'm so sorry that you had a bad week and you're feeling low 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless you have a small fortune and another job to go to, quitting doesn't sound like a realistic option.  Maybe taking some vacation days to regroup and sort it all out first. 

No, it's not lame that you go to a concert w/your Mom---nice quality time could be good for both of you!   I hope you have an amazing birthday, and that next week will be better for you at work!!!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Great brush haul!  *A girl can never have too many brushes!*  All of the pigments that you referenced are really very nice, and I have all but one of them.  Did you check the MAC website for the PRO pigments that you wanted?  There are PRO products on the regular site now.  I do have several favorites; Aurora (LE), Chocolate Brown (I've contoured w/it), Roasted Chestnut, Naked, Tan, just to name a few.  Oh, and Starless Night is a fav for smokey eyes.  I only purchased one of the AGs pigments, Black Poodle because I need another pigment like I need a hole in head!


  	Tell me about it!
  	Thank you for your recommendations! I am thinking Chocolate Brown and Tan. I will have to look at Roasted Chestnut, Aurora and Starless Night. Thank you!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

ok, random pic, but a few posts ago, I said I'd post a pic of my glasses.  I cropped it b/c my head looked huge.  (not being hard on myself I have a big head LOL)  but I cropped it so you can see the glasses.   i couldn't figure out which angle was best.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Tell me about it!
> Thank you for your recommendations! I am thinking Chocolate Brown and Tan. I will have to look at Roasted Chestnut, Aurora and Starless Night. Thank you!!


 I think Roasted Chestnut, Aurora & Starless Night might have been LE items. 




 Tan, however is definitely available.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> ok, random pic, but a few posts ago, I said I'd post a pic of my glasses.  I cropped it b/c my head looked huge.  (not being hard on myself I have a big head LOL)  but I cropped it so you can see the glasses.   i couldn't figure out which angle was best.


  	I Love your glasses.  The color is so much nicer than my boring black ones.  I just use them for reading.   I have a big head too----not a put down---just a fact!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

LOL, exactly.  sometimes you have to be honest about your flaws.  Like I put on FB I was going to cut my hair, and my guy friend who was like "don't do it, your heads to big". LOL  

  	but thank you, I've had to go back and get them adjusted and the sales person always compliments on them.  They were the first pair I picked up.  Now mind you, I've been looking for a year. LOL


----------



## aradhana (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> ok, random pic, but a few posts ago, I said I'd post a pic of my glasses.  I cropped it b/c my head looked huge.  (not being hard on myself I have a big head LOL)  but I cropped it so you can see the glasses.   i couldn't figure out which angle was best.


  	nice frames! i like that the shape is graphic and bold yet the two tones soften the look at the same time. bet they go really nicely with all the recent bright mac lipsticks!  i'm glad you found some frames you feel good about...it makes the search feel worthwhile!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

Man Aradhana, we won't even talk about my managers.  LOL  that's another thread and we need a few round of drinks.  the busy  season is temporary.  I'm not gong to lie, I'll miss the money b/c of the recent tax changes, my check is going to be short.  I know I can't quit, I am looking, but not as much as I should.  I come home and crash out.

  	Thanks for the compliment!  it took me awhile to realize what you were saying when you said graphic and bold and the tones soften the look.  I have so much to learn about fashion, color, and all things like that. LOL  

  	My day has been nice and I'm going out later.  Got into it  with a friend though, I was actually in tears earlier.  He later apologized and said he'd make it up tomorrow.  But it's too late, it's not my Bday anymore.  ya know?  Anyone else feel like that. I can party and go out to eat the whole week before/after, but my Bday is that one day. 

  	ANYWAY...  I need to go think of a look for tonite...   Trying to figure out if I wanna go bold with the eyeshadow or lips.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Man Aradhana, we won't even talk about my managers.  *LOL  that's another thread and we need a few round of drinks.*  the busy  season is temporary.  I'm not gong to lie, I'll miss the money b/c of the recent tax changes, my check is going to be short.  I know I can't quit, I am looking, but not as much as I should.  I come home and crash out.
> 
> *i hear ya on that! and i'm glad to hear it's temporary!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 17, 2013)

I was not able to come up with an eyeshadow look I liked.  I really need to practice my skills, and get a proper setup, my stuff is very unorganized.  Medgal would cringe, but she'd have a fun project on her hadns.
  	I used the UD Oz palette, I know some bloggers love the heavier pigmented shadows, but there is one color in here I love that has horrible fallout.  I'll take sheer buildable color over fallout.  
  	I put on heroine lipstick.
  	I used the new Nars loose, and I looked waaaay to powdery at first.  I sprayed myself with the equivalent of Pur MInerals Fix +.  Tht helped.  Overall, I didn't like it but I think it's more user error.  I went on FB and don't think I look any different in thepics than normal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I was not able to come up with an eyeshadow look I liked.  I really need to practice my skills, and get a proper setup, my stuff is very unorganized.  Medgal would cringe, but she'd have a fun project on her hadns.
> I used the UD Oz palette, I know some bloggers love the heavier pigmented shadows, but there is one color in here I love that has horrible fallout.  I'll take sheer buildable color over fallout.
> I put on heroine lipstick.
> I used the new Nars loose, and I looked waaaay to powdery at first.  I sprayed myself with the equivalent of Pur MInerals Fix +.  Tht helped.  Overall, I didn't like it but I think it's more user error.  I went on FB and don't think I look any different in thepics than normal.


 Oh Prettypackages, I'm not cringing---I'm laughing because I was the same way.  My collection started growing, it became unmanageable and putting on makeup was filled with anxiety, when it should have been fun.  I don't like digging for things, and everything needs to have a designated spot.  When I organized things it was and remains a lot of fun for me.

Are you referring to the dark blue in the palette?  I didn't experience fall-out but what I thought was a small amount of E/S on the brush was really a lot.  I didn't want it so dark and ended up toning it down with a lighter E/S.  The second eye was better because I learned from that first blunder.  As for the NARS powder, I dip, tap & apply in small circular buffing motions---and a little goes a long way.

I hope you had a good time last night!!!!


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Feb 17, 2013)

*Happy belated Birthday Prettypackages!!! Sorry I didn't do this earlier I've been studying like a mad woman I got my license exam in a bout 2 weeks and I'm freaking out!!!** Anyways I hope you had a ton of fun, and I'm sorry to hear bout the fight with your friend, I hope he makes it up to you big time! *

*So I'm sorry to say that I have not worn any makeup since my last look I have been studying so hard I've barely had a chance to fix my hair let alone makeup, anyways I'll lurk from time to time but for the next few days I am going to be MIA. Will let you guys know how it goes on my test when I take it.*


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 18, 2013)

Thinking ahead.. Anyone know what the March theme will be?


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 18, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> *Happy belated Birthday Prettypackages!!! Sorry I didn't do this earlier I've been studying like a mad woman I got my license exam in a bout 2 weeks and I'm freaking out!!!** Anyways I hope you had a ton of fun, and I'm sorry to hear bout the fight with your friend, I hope he makes it up to you big time! *
> 
> *So I'm sorry to say that I have not worn any makeup since my last look I have been studying so hard I've barely had a chance to fix my hair let alone makeup, anyways I'll lurk from time to time but for the next few days I am going to be MIA. Will let you guys know how it goes on my test when I take it.*


  	Thank you!!  And he did, we had a good day on Sunday.  Although he fussed b/c I didn't get in til 7am.  My friends showed me a good tme Saturday night.  They brought me a traditional Phillipino bday cake, cupcakes, and cheese n crackers.  And you know in a party where folks are drinking everything was devoured. LOL   THen we went to breakfast.  It was fun, you know how you party with ppl and they aren't always your "real" friends.  These ladies have shown me that we are.  So it was a very nice surprise. 

	And you keep up the studying and let us know how that test goes.

  	I might need to plan ahead for the theme for March too.  Feb has just gotten by me. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Prettypackages, I'm not cringing---I'm laughing because I was the same way.  My collection started growing, it became unmanageable and putting on makeup was filled with anxiety, when it should have been fun.  I don't like digging for things, and everything needs to have a designated spot.  When I organized things it was and remains a lot of fun for me.
> 
> Are you referring to the dark blue in the palette?  I didn't experience fall-out but what I thought was a small amount of E/S on the brush was really a lot.  I didn't want it so dark and ended up toning it down with a lighter E/S.  The second eye was better because I learned from that first blunder.  As for the NARS powder, I dip, tap & apply in small circular buffing motions---and a little goes a long way.
> 
> I hope you had a good time last night!!!!


  	I was talking about the theodora palette. It was a color that looked like mulch.   I'm searching out ways to organize my stuff now.  I hadn't thought of it before now, but what you described is spot on. 

  	Aradhana, I don't mind the tech speak.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> Thinking ahead.. Anyone know what the March theme will be?








I hope there'll be a lot of GREEN for *St Patricks Day!*  I need to dig into my stash of pigments and other green eye shadow that I love, but just don't give the the front row often enough!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't have a full face breakdown to share, but I DID dust off 2 loved products this least week in honor of our "PINK" Theme...
  	Subtle Breeze MB and Venus lipstick!  I'm almost completely through my first tube of Venus... I love that shade!  
  	I also used my new Nars loose reflecting powder (Elegant enabled purchase).  It was a subtle but beautiful effect!
  	I did a lot of simple UD Naked Palette eye looks... so nothing too exciting to share in the eye department...

  	I'm excited about a green theme for March Medgal07!  Will force me to use that olive shade in my new UD Theodora Palette!  Plus I have the Bare Mineral Rare Find Quad and I have only used it once... it has a really pretty green in it too!  SO... I'm already thinking of products I'll reach for!  YAY!!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope there'll be a lot of GREEN for *St Patricks Day!*  I need to dig into my stash of pigments and other green eye shadow that I love, but just don't give the the front row often enough!


  	I do too. I got a jump on it today, and it makes me realize I don't wear green enough.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

PixieDancer!  The look sounds really lovely!! I'm still working the Valentine's /Romantic colors theme.  I'm loving lavender & pink in a big way!  




I'm ready to dig into my MAC Pro palette of various greens too.


sagehen said:


> I do too. I got a jump on it today, and it makes me realize I don't wear green enough.






Sagehen.  Isn't it cool that we can let our monthly themes drive usage of our stash products?  Otherwise I'd probably continue using the same favorites everyday.  Now we get to focus on a wider variety, while using our pretty amazing stash products--I love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

Because of the color scheme that I went for, I found myself reaching for some real oldies, but goodies!  This is one of my favorite looks over the past week:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Note, all MAC unless otherwise specified.
  *EYES:*
 *Half Wild *PP to lids
 *Digit* e/s to lids (soft violet)
 *Satellite Dreams* e/s above crease (deep plum w/ pearl)
 *Nocturnelle* e/s in the crease, blended upward (pinked up chrome purple)
 *Idol Eyes* e/s to brows/highlight (silvered violet)
 *Blacktrack* fluidline topped with Carbon to line upper lids
 *Raven* Eye pencil to waterline  *NEW (black w/red pearl)*
 *Nocturnelle *e/s to lower lash line (pinked up chrome purple)

 *FACE:*
 		MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation (Applied w/187 Brush) - *NEW*
 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 *Copper Beach* to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Copper Beach (227 brush)
 		Blush Ombre in *Vintage Grape* ( (applied with 128 Brush) 
 *Crystal Pink* MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush) 
 		Mystery Powder  (applied with NARS Yachiyo Brush) to finish the look
 		Fix+ to set

 		LIPS:
 *Magenta* lip pencil to line & fill
 *Daddy's Little Girl *Lipstick  - *NEW*

 		NAILS:
 		Illamasqua's *Speckle* - *NEW (lavender w/navy specs)*

 *edited to include E/S color descriptions*


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 20, 2013)

Medgal! You're look is beautiful! I bet your lips really stood out and I need to get my hands on those Illamasqua's.

  	Here are two looks I did this week. Couldn't decide which one I liked better. One is Feb Theme the other starts the March theme. I kept my face makeup really simple for the two looks.

*February (Look I did Today)*

  	Face
  	MSFN powder in Dark

  	Eyes
  	Benefit They're Real Mascara
  	Dark Brown Powder to run through brows

  	Lips
  	Cherry l/l *SEMI-NEW*
  	Strawberry Malt Lipglass *NEW*

  	I got a lot of compliments on this look even though it was simple.

*Early March Look (Look I did yesterday)*

  	This look was inspired by PixieDancer. It's a silvery-olive smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Face
  	L'oreal Magic Lumi primer as under eye primer base
  	Nars stick concealer under eyes/Bobbi Brown Corrector Dark Bisque
  	MSFN in Dark to set (130) under eyes and brush over face
  	La Femme Sienna Blush
  	Sleek Contour Kit

  	Eyes
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo - Mossy Green lid (234)
  	Mac Silver Birch MES (lid); used wet (217) *NEW*
  	Brown Script as transition (224)
  	Carbon in outer corner and slightly in crease (222)
  	Lancome Hypnose mascara
  	Milani Liquid eye pencil top and bottom waterline (211 to smudge a little)
  	Iman Brow Pencil in Dark Brown

  	Lips
  	Nyx Toast
  	Lancome lipstick in Love It
  	Nyx Megashine Lip Gloss in Natural

  	Such a gorgeous look! I'm really loving these silvery olive shades that we are seeing ala Silver Birch, Antique Diamond, Benefit Skinny Jeans and Urban Decay Snare.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

hmmmm I might have to go buy green shadow.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 21, 2013)

no pink in this look..but i was very happy with how it looked, so posting it anyway!

  	eyes:
  	tfsi
  	quite natural paintpot on lid
  	girl friendly paint pot above crease and on browbone
  	thick line of smolder on top lash line
  	folie blended on top of smolder and all over lid, lower lashline
  	blacktrack on upper and lower lashline
  	black mascara

  	face:
  	dual ended colour corrector under eyes
  	p+p pressed translucent powder to set under eye
  	sur blush (lightly) just below apples of cheeks and up towards hairline
  	gana blush along cheekbones

  	bobbi brown creamy lipcolour in heather buff

  	i don't quite know what it did exactly, but somehow this look masked the fact that i felt extremely sick today (some kinda flu/cold thing)...and one of my colleague's asked me if i got new glasses! (i didn't)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Medgal! You're look is beautiful! I bet your lips really stood out and I need to get my hands on those Illamasqua's.
> 
> Here are two looks I did this week. Couldn't decide which one I liked better. One is Feb Theme the other starts the March theme. I kept my face makeup really simple for the two looks.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!!  Your look is intriguing as well.  I have all of the E/Ss except Silver Birch.  I love olive green eye shadow---makes my brown eyes pop.  I'll have to see what I have in my stash that will be a suitable dupe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

aradhana said:


> no pink in this look..but i was very happy with how it looked, so posting it anyway!
> 
> eyes:
> tfsi
> ...


  	SCORE!!!  Sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2013)

can I ask a favor???  What do you guys think about putting a quick description of the color we used next to the name. Some of the stuff you guys have used I've never heard of. LOL  I have this window up with google.  If it is too much, then it's no biggie.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> hmmmm I might have to go buy green shadow.


  	That's just a lame excuse to squeeze in a haul, Prettypackages!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> can I ask a favor???  What do you guys think about putting a quick description of the color we used next to the name. Some of the stuff you guys have used I've never heard of. LOL  I have this window up with google.  If it is too much, then it's no biggie.


  	You know, I thought about doing that routinely....and it's a great idea.  It will save time too, because I usually just google unfamiliar eye shadows.  That allows me to search my stash for a dupe, in order to replicate the look.
  	Again, great idea---I'll start doing that!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You know, I thought about doing that routinely....and it's a great idea.  It will save time too, because I usually just google unfamiliar eye shadows.  That allows me to search my stash for a dupe, in order to replicate the look.
> Again, great idea---I'll start doing that!


	I will too!!


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 23, 2013)

Just read the look you posted a few days ago Medgal, oh my word, soooo pretty! Love the purples on the eyes and I love Vintage Grape blush ombré  Can you believe Archie's Girls isn't here in SA yet, can't wait to get Daddy's little Girl


----------



## aradhana (Feb 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> can I ask a favor???  What do you guys think about putting a quick description of the color we used next to the name. Some of the stuff you guys have used I've never heard of. LOL  I have this window up with google.  If it is too much, then it's no biggie.


  	great idea! i've been doing the same with google.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Just read the look you posted a few days ago Medgal, oh my word, soooo pretty! Love the purples on the eyes and I love Vintage Grape blush ombré
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	DLG is gorgeous.  It has looked amazing on all of the Specktra ladies who posted their pics.  Do you have a target date of arrival for the AG Collex & is your list ready?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2013)

aradhana said:


> great idea! i've been doing the same with google.


  	I love this thread & how supportive everyone is!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2013)

Everyone!  In addition to St Patrick's Day/Green Theme for March, we can also break out our BRIGHTS & LIGHTS for spring, which starts March 21st.   Lots of options----eye shadow, lipstick, blush and nail polish OH MY!!!!!!!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 23, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Just read the look you posted a few days ago Medgal, oh my word, soooo pretty! Love the purples on the eyes and I love Vintage Grape blush ombré
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i'm excited for you! it's a great lipstick!
  	i like putting it on lightly, and blotting it off...it leaves such a nice stain for when i'm going somewhere like the gym, where i want to look pulled together but not 'done up'.
  	are you planning to get other items from the collection when it releases in SA?


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 24, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i'm excited for you! it's a great lipstick! i like putting it on lightly, and blotting it off...it leaves such a nice stain for when i'm going somewhere like the gym, where i want to look pulled together but not 'done up'. are you planning to get other items from the collection when it releases in SA?





Medgal07 said:


> DLG is gorgeous.  It has looked amazing on all of the Specktra ladies who posted their pics.  Do you have a target date of arrival for the AG Collex & is your list ready?


  It should be here any day now, will call my local Mac to just confirm... Products I really want to get are:   Cream Soda Blush Black Swan Pearlglide  Daddy's Little Girl l/s Ronnie Red l/s  Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte Prom Princess Blush  Petrol Blue Pearlglide  Magic Spells Pigment  Black Poodle Pigment   Any thoughts on these products guys?


----------



## aradhana (Feb 24, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Any thoughts on these products guys?


  	nice choices!
  	i love both the blushes. and DLG of course, but we talked about that already 
  	the pearlglides are beautiful, but i guess if you did have to cut something, the nice thing is that they are permanent, so you don't have to race to buy them. (i think petrol blue is going to be part of my next mac shopping spree.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Any thoughts on these products guys?


 All great choices *Glammy girl!*  Cream Soda blush is my new love; I did not get Black Swan of the Pearlglides but I did get Lord it Up, which I love, and I have Petrol Blue from a prior release and I'm equally fond of it; I did get both Daddy's Little Girl & Ronnie Red--both are amazing and look awesome on everyone that I've seen wear it, myself included; I got both Pearlmattes and I love them both---I've worn Veronica's Blush as an all-over finish; Prom Princess was not on my original list but after some consideration I felt I needed it, and I have NO regrets.  I only got one pigment from this collection--Black Poodle, and I've worn it in a smokey eye look---it's lovely.  I think you'll be happy with your selections.  Can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's just a lame excuse to squeeze in a haul, Prettypackages!


  	well, I have to participate!!!  LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Everyone!  In addition to St Patrick's Day/Green Theme for March, we can also break out our BRIGHTS & LIGHTS for spring, which starts March 21st.   Lots of options----eye shadow, lipstick, blush and nail polish OH MY!!!!!!!


  	spring already?  I haven't gotten through my vampy colors yet. LOL...   



  	Thanks for wanting to post the colors ladies.  I appreciate it.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Everyone!  In addition to St Patrick's Day/Green Theme for March, we can also break out our BRIGHTS & LIGHTS for spring, which starts March 21st.   Lots of options----eye shadow, lipstick, blush and nail polish OH MY!!!!!!!


	I can't wait! I am ashamed to admit, though, that I bought some new green e/s yesterday. The SA at Sephora was nice enough to let me buy one of the e/s palettes for their emerald Pantone 2013 collex, since they were already in the back. One more week until green eyeshadow! I am going to try to organize myself to know what I will wear the night before  so I can post here when it actually happens.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 24, 2013)

so prettypackages, i found boyfriend stealer. i was a little iffy on it at first when i tried it in the store, but once i got home, it had blended with my lips to make such a perfect lip look...i think with the gloss though, i had some problems with it running into the liplines. i didn't even realize i had them till now...


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

YAY!!!  I'm so glad you like it.  You said it perfectly, once it blends with your lips, it's the perfect purple!  I can wear it lightly and go w/o liner, or heavier for a vampy look.  I know I said I wouldn't back up products.  But this one I think I could.  ALthough, I still haven't swatched YR or the dark one from Glamourdaze, bouth are BNIB.  So maybe I don't need a backup. LOL    If RIRIWOO isn't the only lipstick in Rhiana's collex, I am willing to bet she will have a hot purple color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, you do---at all cost.  Even if that means you buy new E/S for the occasion!


sagehen said:


> I can't wait! I am ashamed to admit, though, that I bought some new green e/s yesterday. The SA at Sephora was nice enough to let me buy one of the e/s palettes for their emerald Pantone 2013 collex, since they were already in the back. One more week until green eyeshadow! I am going to try to organize myself to know what I will wear the night before  so I can post here when it actually happens.


 That's great *sagehen*!!!  I'm looking over my green E/S, and nail lacquers too.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> YAY!!!  I'm so glad you like it.  You said it perfectly, once it blends with your lips, it's the perfect purple!  I can wear it lightly and go w/o liner, or heavier for a vampy look.  I know I said I wouldn't back up products.  But this one I think I could.  ALthough, I still haven't swatched YR or the dark one from Glamourdaze, bouth are BNIB.  So maybe I don't need a backup. LOL    If RIRIWOO isn't the only lipstick in Rhiana's collex, I am willing to bet she will have a hot purple color.


  	i've tried it so far with currant, and with plum. with plum it's a little more true to itself...currant was super nice though for a nice evening out!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 26, 2013)

I know this has nothing to do with any sort of theme... But it was my FOTD and I used some new goodies and some Inglot shadows I have been hoarding for a few months!  I liked the look and thought I'd share...

  	EYES:

  	Inglot 344 (pink-plum brown matte)[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]blended into crease
  	Inglot 423 (smoldering burgundy-tinged brown w a pearl finish) outer 1/2 of lid
  	Inglot 397 (warm, peachy beige w pearl finish) inner 1/2 of lid
  	Urban Decay Virgin brow highlight
  	Urban Decay Half Baked & Smog blended on lower lashline

  	FACE:

  	Lightscapade to highlight
  	Cream Soda blush
  	Sundipped Bronzer

  	LIPS:

  	Subculture lipliner
  	Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain
  	MAC Mineralize Lip Balm Slightly Nude


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 26, 2013)

These pics are crappy iPhone photos in poor lighting.... but wanted to give you an idea of how it looks....


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

Love, love, love the look pretty lady!!!  I'm so glad you included the color descriptions in your FOTD...*Prettypackages* will also be happy about that!!  BTW, you don't need to adhere to a theme---that's just a guide to encourage us to use certain products.  All you have to do is have fun on this thread!  Thank you so much for sharing and including your pics---LOVELY, JUST LOVELY!






PixieDancer said:


> These pics are crappy iPhone photos in poor lighting.... but wanted to give you an idea of how it looks....


----------



## aradhana (Feb 26, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I know this has nothing to do with any sort of theme... But it was my FOTD and I used some new goodies and some Inglot shadows I have been hoarding for a few months!  I liked the look and thought I'd share...
> 
> EYES:
> 
> ...


  	looks very pretty!
  	cream soda is very subtle on you, but i like it! you also reminded me that i have a loose pigment version of smog that i should crack out once in a while!


  	i was pretty happy with the look i did today, since i pulled out a few items that never see much use from my collection:

*face: *
  	GOSH click n conceal in 03 dark
  	optimistic orange cremeblend blush (orange)
  	immortal flower powder blush (light peach)
*eyes: *
  	tan ray paint (pinky tan w gold shimmer) on lids
  	vanilla sugar bare minerals eyeshadow (light peach) on upper lids up to brow
  	cashmere bare minerals eyeshadow (chocolate brown) on lids and lower lash line
  	black line pearlglide on upper lashline (thicker at outer corners)
  	coffee bean bare minerals eyeshadow (espresso brown) to set liner and on lower lashline
*lips:*
  	boyfriend stealer lipstick

  	i'm not sure why i don't use the bare minerals more often.  it's probably the same reason i don't end up using my other loose pigments much...time!
  	i was a little concerned about mixing the orange with the bf stealer...but it worked well. it kinda looked like cola teddy bear meets bedroom eyes. if that makes any sense.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

aradhana said:


> looks very pretty!
> cream soda is very subtle on you, but i like it! you also reminded me that i have a loose pigment version of smog that i should crack out once in a while!
> 
> 
> ...


 Aradana, I am so glad you posted this look, which sounds amazing.  In addition to that you mentioned a couple of products that I haven't used in ages---but now I will.  Namely Optimistic Orange and Immortal Flower----both great products that went by the wayside for all of the new stuff.  Thanks to you, I'm pulling them out again!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 28, 2013)

aradhana said:


> looks very pretty!
> cream soda is very subtle on you, but i like it! you also reminded me that i have a loose pigment version of smog that i should crack out once in a while!
> 
> 
> ...


  	This look sounds puuuuurty!  I'm reaching for those coral/oranges on my face these days too!  Must be the lusting for Spring!  Just used Cream Soda blush over Out For Fun Casual Color yesterday!
  	I REALLY need to try more Bare M's!  I did get one of their quads and plan to use it for our March Green Theme!  The Rare Find quad.  I really don't need to get sucked into another brand, but their shadows are so buttery and pigmented!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm on a rolllllll this week!  I have made myself grab different products everyday!  I have you ladies to thank, because I honestly think of this thread and try to stick to the commitment to use new things and dust off things that we haven't touched in awhile.  And that is HARD for me to do!  Even today, when I habitually reached for my UD Naked Palette, I did a look I never did before that I really like!  It's a smokey eye, but it still worked for my day life/job.  And I pulled out my Revlon Matte Pink Pout which I forgot how much I love this lippie!  It's a great alternative to the traditional nude lip with the smokey eye!  Here it is:

  	FACE:

  	The Perfect Cheek blush
  	Veronica's Blush PM to highlight
  	Nars Reflecting Powder all over

  	EYES:

  	UD Naked Palette:
  	Naked to warm up crease
  	Gunmetal on lid
  	Buck to darken the crease w focus on the outer v
  	Creep as a liner on my upper lashline
  	Creep and Buck blended on bottom lashline
  	Virgin browbone highlight
  	Virgin Inner tearduct

  	LIPS:

  	Dervish lip liner
  	Revlon Matte 002 Pink Pout lipstick


----------



## aradhana (Feb 28, 2013)

I love how this thread reminds us all about products in our collections that need a little dusting off!  Pixie - I love how you did your eyes, and thank you for reminding me about pink pout! It pulls a lot lighter on me, so I'll probably wait till spring to wear it, but I don't think I've touched it for 3 years! It's time!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 28, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> This look sounds puuuuurty!  I'm reaching for those coral/oranges on my face these days too!  Must be the lusting for Spring!  Just used Cream Soda blush over Out For Fun Casual Color yesterday!
> I REALLY need to try more Bare M's!  I did get one of their quads and plan to use it for our March Green Theme!  The Rare Find quad.  *I really don't need to get sucked into another brand, but their shadows are so buttery and pigmented!  *


  	i know, i am so close to purchasing one of their blushes...i think it's called aphrodisiac...? i'm also kinda scared of opening the pandora's box....


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 28, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i know, i am so close to purchasing one of their blushes...i think it's called aphrodisiac...? i'm also *kinda scared of opening the pandora's box....*


  	Yeah... I DEFINITELY did that with their eyeshadows!  I just ordered 2 more 10 pan palettes!  Thank makes 5 total... FIFTY shadows!  I'd be doomed if I wandered into their lip or face products!

  	And I had forgotten about Pink Pout too!  I did that smokey eye and knew I had to go with a neutral lip, and bam... it came to me!  I used to use PP all the time for a pinker nude lip!!  I feel bad when I forget about things I loved!  I seriously used to use PP several times a week!  Let us know when you pull it out back out!  And thanks for the FOTD love sweetness!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 1, 2013)

OK, since it's March and I read earlier about the green theme, it's on and poppin:

  	face:
  	smashbox photo finsih primer
  	MUFE face and body 44/46 mix
  	DuoMat 214 (I will miss this - I see the contours of the pan)
  	CoverGirl Queen Ebony Bronze to contour, Black Radiance Toasted Almond blush

  	eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Ready, Set, Green
  	Sephora Colorful E/s No 10 (Rolling in the Grass) on lid
  	Sephora No 85 (Coffee Break) in crease
  	Sephora No. 9 (Jungle Party) in outer crease
  	Maybelline Eye Studio master Drama Liquid Liner pen in Ebony Exact on top lid, NYX Black Shimmer e/l pencil on lower lid
  	Maybelline Great Lash mascara

  	lips:
  	CG Queen l/s in Mocha Loca
  	MAC Auburn l/l


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Yeah... I DEFINITELY did that with their eyeshadows!  I just ordered 2 more 10 pan palettes!  Thank makes 5 total... FIFTY shadows!  I'd be doomed if I wandered into their lip or face products!
> 
> And I had forgotten about Pink Pout too!  I did that smokey eye and knew I had to go with a neutral lip, and bam... it came to me!  I used to use PP all the time for a pinker nude lip!!  I feel bad when I forget about things I loved!  I seriously used to use PP several times a week!  Let us know when you pull it out back out!  And thanks for the FOTD love sweetness!


 Oh you ENABLERS!!!  Now you know I'll be checking these products out and I need them like I need a hole in the head---you make them sound so lovely and 
appealing---and TEMPTING ! 
Bad girls---you know I have ZERO willpower.!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol...I didn't even realize the pandora's box contained 10 pan palettes...I better stay away! But I have to admit, I really like how the loose eyeshadows apply - looking like natural shadow on the skin. Hmmm, I was just reminded that I have that green/pink duochrome cream shadow...maybe I should use it for one of my march theme looks...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Hmmm, I was just reminded that I have that green/pink duochrome cream shadow...maybe I should use it for one of my march theme looks...








  Great idea---pink & green are always lovely!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 4, 2013)

I was able to visit a store and get my makeup done on Saturday. I didn't have any green, but I'm excited to share the look anyway. Apparently I've been sleeping on MAC blush because no one told be how incredibly gorgeous Style is. Of course I can't get it to look as glowy as the MUA did, but I'm trying. I wonder if it was the magic in his 188 brush? I'll share the look later tonight when I get home and see my list of products. By the way, is Hodgepodge lip liner discontinued? The MUA used it on me, but now I can't find it online anywhere.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was able to visit a store and get my makeup done on Saturday. I didn't have any green, but I'm excited to share the look anyway. Apparently I've been sleeping on MAC blush because no one told be how incredibly gorgeous Style is. Of course I can't get it to look as glowy as the MUA did, but I'm trying. I wonder if it was the magic in his 188 brush? I'll share the look later tonight when I get home and see my list of products. By the way, is Hodgepodge lip liner discontinued? The MUA used it on me, but now I can't find it online anywhere.


 Can't wait Miss TT.  In the meantime, I located Hodgepodge for you;
  	http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-lip-pencil/3383132?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=m.a.c_lip_pencil:10823U_1&cm_pla=makeup:women:lip&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads&mr:referralID=f8159787-851d-11e2-97b3-001b2166becc


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2013)

MissTT you had better jump on that fast. Hodgepodge was discontinued over a year ago.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Can't wait Miss TT.  In the meantime, I located Hodgepodge for you;
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-lip-pencil/3383132?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=m.a.c_lip_pencil:10823U_1&cm_pla=makeup:women:lip&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads&mr:referralID=f8159787-851d-11e2-97b3-001b2166becc


  	Free shipping and Reward points! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks, Medgal!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 4, 2013)

Smoky eye/Nude Lip Look

*SKIN*
  	Oil Control Lotion and Prep + Prime Natural Radiance
*FACE*
  	Matchmaster 7 foundation
  	MSFN Dark (too deep for my skin, no?)
  	Mineralize Concealer NC45
*CHEEKS*
  	Style blush (coral-peach w/ gold) *would have never picked up a frost blush, but wow!
*EYES*
  	Groundwork Paintpot (taupe) - full eye
  	Blackground Paintpot (grey black) - lid
  	Smut e/s (black w/ red shimmer) - smoked on the lid
  	Texture e/s (peachy brown) - above crease
  	Arena e/s (gold-peach w/ pearl) - browbone/highlight
  	Spiked brow pencil (dark brown)
*LIPS*
  	Pure Zen l/s (warm nude)
  	Mad Cap l/g (beige w/ pearl)
  	Hodgepodge l/l (light-med brown)

  	I was very pleased with this look. My eyes and cheeks looked SO pretty. I was a little unsure about the lips as I've never really done a nude lip, but my man thought I looked amazing so that's all that really matters. This will be one of the rare pics I post publicly lol. It's the end of the night and we're in a hotel room so weird yellow lighting, lipstick eaten off, and more shine than I'm comfortable with. Also, undereye was not lightened, not sure what's up with the photo.





  	Ugh, wish you guys could see the eye work and cheeks up close. It was beautiful. I was running really late so didn't get a pic fresh-faced with detail. Next time...


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Smoky eye/Nude Lip Look
> 
> *SKIN*
> Oil Control Lotion and Prep + Prime Natural Radiance
> ...


  	OMGOOOOOODDDDNNNESSS You look AH-Mazing Doll!  LOVE LOVE


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Smoky eye/Nude Lip Look
> 
> *SKIN*
> Oil Control Lotion and Prep + Prime Natural Radiance
> ...


  	wow! really beautiful! i love the cheeks! and the eyes! 
  	i've swatched style a few times on my hand but this is nudging me towards giving it a closer look!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 4, 2013)

aradhana - Style had enough shimmer that we didn't even have to apply the highlight we pulled. It was a beautiful gold shimmer. It worked well since my skin was matte. (Well, before the shine/radiance broke through.) Btw, I don't know if my skin is glowy b/c of my tendency to be oily or b/c of the P+P Natural Radiance.


----------



## glammy girl (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey guys! I know I've been MIA for a while, been going through some medical issues. I know we all initially started out in the Breast Cancer thread so I thought I would share this with you guys. I just found out yesterday that I have to have a lumpectomy. My lumps are not cancerous though but have to be removed because of their size. Going back to hospital tomorrow to finalize dates of my surgery. I'm really scared, not sure what to expect. If anyone knows anything about a lumpectomy or had a family member go through it, any advice will be appreciated... Thanks guys


----------



## MissTT (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, glammy, I hope everything goes as well as possible for you. Definitely thinking about you.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 5, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! I know I've been MIA for a while, been going through some medical issues. I know we all initially started out in the Breast Cancer thread so I thought I would share this with you guys. I just found out yesterday that I have to have a lumpectomy. My lumps are not cancerous though but have to be removed because of their size. Going back to hospital tomorrow to finalize dates of my surgery. I'm really scared, not sure what to expect. If anyone knows anything about a lumpectomy or had a family member go through it, any advice will be appreciated... Thanks guys


  	My Thoughts and Prayers are with you glammy!  Make sure you update us on how you're feeling in the weeks to come.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Gourgeous, MissTT!

  	glammy, you're very much in my thoughts. Stay strong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Can't believe I'm 100 posts behind. I need to catch up.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 5, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! I know I've been MIA for a while, been going through some medical issues. I know we all initially started out in the Breast Cancer thread so I thought I would share this with you guys. I just found out yesterday that I have to have a lumpectomy. My lumps are not cancerous though but have to be removed because of their size. Going back to hospital tomorrow to finalize dates of my surgery. I'm really scared, not sure what to expect. If anyone knows anything about a lumpectomy or had a family member go through it, any advice will be appreciated... Thanks guys


  	hope all goes well glammy girl. we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> aradhana - Style had enough shimmer that we didn't even have to apply the highlight we pulled. It was a beautiful gold shimmer. It worked well since my skin was matte. (Well, before the shine/radiance broke through.) Btw, I don't know if my skin is glowy b/c of my tendency to be oily or b/c of the P+P Natural Radiance.


  	i need to try this natural radiance thing as well...maybe it'll go into my spring shopping list...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! I know I've been MIA for a while, been going through some medical issues. I know we all initially started out in the Breast Cancer thread so I thought I would share this with you guys. I just found out yesterday that I have to have a lumpectomy. My lumps are not cancerous though but have to be removed because of their size. Going back to hospital tomorrow to finalize dates of my surgery. I'm really scared, not sure what to expect. If anyone knows anything about a lumpectomy or had a family member go through it, any advice will be appreciated... Thanks guys








Glammy Girl, I certainly understand your fear--particularly of the unknown.  I had a bilateral mastectomy, but never a lumpectomy. Being in the medical field I could tell you what it entails but you _*must*_ ask _*your*_ providers to tell you exactly what to expect because practices differ regionally, and you don't want to be misinformed.  Echoing those who have already responded, our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Miss TT you are absolutely stunning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The look is pretty and very natural.  I'm so glad you shared.  A smokey eye and nude lip is my 'default' look.  When in doubt that's what I do.  I hope you were able to get the Hodgepodge lip liner.  Does this mean you'll be venturing into nude lipsticks?  If so here are a few of my fav MAC nudes that I think would work with your coloring; Siss, Peachstock, Viva Glam Gaga II, Velvet Teddy, just to name a few.  BTW, did you purchase some of the products that were used?


MissTT said:


> Smoky eye/Nude Lip Look
> 
> *SKIN*
> Oil Control Lotion and Prep + Prime Natural Radiance
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been a bit remiss in posting favorite looks---maybe because I've been just a little too busy hauling nail polish and makeup, but I promise you I have been true to theme.  I've been wearing green since the first of the month and will wear pastels and brights from the first day of spring---can't wait actually.  I've primarily been using a MAC eye shadow palette, some of my random MAC green shadows and various green pigments. So here is one of my favorite looks so far: 
_MAC products unless otherwise specified. _
  	BTW---MISS TT & PIXIE DANCER me the courage to post my pics----oh & PRETTYPACKAGES threatened me within an inch of my life!



















  		EYES:
 		Fabulousness Neutral Eyes Palette
 		Painterly PP to lids (# 212) 
 		Enviable ( Mint Green) e/s to lids
 		Magical Mist (Metallic Taupe) above crease
 		Brun (Muted Blackish Brown) to crease
 		Smut (Muted Black w/Red Shimmer) to outer vee
 		Blonde Mink (Pale White-Gray) to brows for highlight
 		Dipdown (Brown) fluidline topped with Brun to line upper lids(# 208)over backtrack 
 		NARS Rue Bonaparte eyeliner to lower waterline
 		Enviable & Brun to lower lash line

 		FACE:
 		MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation - NC44
 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 		Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Earthshine MSF over Copper Beach (109 brush)
 		Peaches blush( (applied with 128 Brush)
 		Estee Lauder Shimmering Sands Illuminator to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 		Sheer Mystery Powder(applied with NARS Yachiyo Kabuki Brush) to finish the look
 		Fix+ to set

 		LIPS:
 		Lasting Sensation (Bright Coral) pencil to line & fill
 		Scarlet Ibis(Reddened Orange) l/s (# 318 lip brush)
 		Blessedly Rich (Golden Orange) l/g

 		Nails: Zoya's Neely (Mint Green) Nail Polish


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

D-I-V-A! Look at you working it. I love that you posted a pic. You look fabulous. Love the look.

  	I haven't been wearing any makeup for quite a while. A mix of laziness and being too busy. I think the last time I did my makeup was to match my Lillibet's Jubilee mani. I don't think I came back to post the look, and now I don't remember it. You and MissTT are encouraging me to pull myself together and to do a look... and to post a pic. I didn't buy all this makeup for nothing!



Medgal07 said:


> I've been a bit remiss in posting favorite looks---maybe because I've been just a little too busy hauling nail polish and makeup, but I promise you I have been true to theme.  I've been wearing green since the first of the month and will wear pastels and brights from the first day of spring---can't wait actually.  I've primarily been using a MAC eye shadow palette, some of my random MAC green shadows and various green pigments. So here is one of my favorite looks so far:
> _MAC products unless otherwise specified. _
> BTW---MISS TT & PIXIE DANCER me the courage to post my pics----oh & PRETTYPACKAGES threatened me within an inch of my life!
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 5, 2013)

MISS TT & MEDGAL07  . ..  you guys look pretty ! Thank you for posting. 

  	Medgal07 . .  that nail polish is GORGEOUS !!! So springy . . . .  LOVE IT


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you CC!  I came out of my shell, so you have to as well!  You must post a look---you have some of the best makeup on the planet!!!  


BeautyByLele said:


> MISS TT & MEDGAL07  . ..  you guys look pretty ! Thank you for posting.
> 
> Medgal07 . .  that nail polish is GORGEOUS !!! So springy . . . .  LOVE IT


----------



## glammy girl (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who sends me their well wishes  Really appreciate it...


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Glammy,
  	As a healthcare provider I have to encourage you to be strong and make anyone and everyone explain to you what will be done to your body.  It is your right!  If they can't/won't, go somewhere they do.  I will be praying for you and look forward to you posting again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Glammy,
> As a healthcare provider I have to encourage you to be strong and make anyone and everyone explain to you what will be done to your body.  It is your right!  If they can't/won't, go somewhere they do.  I will be praying for you and look forward to you posting again.


 PGD, I was just thinking about you---missed you being around & hope all is well.  We have a great group here, so when one is missing we notice.  Totally share in & agree with your message to our Glammy Girl.


----------



## honybr (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm late checking in, but I still wanted to let Glammy Girl that I'll be praying for your procedure and recovery.

  	Medgal - awesome picture!  I love the look!

  	On topic?  I have sparkly green acrylic on my nails but that's about it.  I've had a sick child and a husband with a bad back so it's only been eyeliner and lipstick for me lately.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2013)

1. Medgal you look like Dihann Carroll - FIERCE! I will be stealing that Lasting Sensation/Scarlet Ibis combo from you - fair warning.
  	2. Glammy - my best wishes to you - I just went through a similiar scare.
  	3. I have regressed in my MU - I am wearing PINK e/s today. Tomorrow is back to green.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

sagehen said:


> 1. Medgal you look like Dihann Carroll - FIERCE! I will be stealing that Lasting Sensation/Scarlet Ibis combo from you - fair warning.
> 2. Glammy - my best wishes to you - I just went through a similiar scare.
> 3. I have regressed in my MU - I am wearing PINK e/s today. Tomorrow is back to green.


  	Yes! Diahann Carroll. I kept thinking Med reminds me of someone, but I couldn't think of who. I've always admired her beauty, class and grace.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you Honbr!  I hope your little one and husband are on the mend!!  Of course green NP counts too!!!


CartoonChic said:


> Please! Nothing I have compares to yours I'm sure. I'll work on doing a look this weekend. Oh my, I already feel nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awwww, That's so sweet of you to say.  Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't feel nervous.  It's just us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow!! So much catching up to do!!!

  	PixieDancer, I love both looks you posted, so gorgeous!!

  	MissTT, you look GORGEOUS and you're skin is glowing!!!

  	GlammyGirl, I am so sorry to hear that! My thoughts and prayers go out for you and I wish you the speediest recovery. I hope the Archie's  Girl collection will cheer you up!

  	Medgal, Ummm.....*SEXY*! You have a great face! I wore Scarlet Ibis last week too. Any idea how to make it redder on me? It looks like a bright orange!

  	I've been out of the loop for a while (work & life and stuff), plus I haven't really been wearing makeup, because I got a chemical peel last week and I heard wearing makeup with those is not a smart choice lol but I picked up a lot of awesome products I can't wait to wear in the coming weeks:

  	-Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess palette in Batik Sun (I LOVEEEE!).
  	-Mac pigment in Naked Deep Dark
  	-Mac iridescent powder in Golden Bronze
  	-Maybelline LE Coral Burst blush (bright orange with gold sheen)
  	-Maybelline LE Wild Blossom blush (bright pink with silver sheen)
  	-Pretty much the whole China Glaze Avant Garden collection
  	-Dior Maximizer Lash Plumping serum Primer (love this stuff!)
  	-Lancome Bifacial restocking
  	-Sephora Jasmine Mirror and perfume/Cinderella perfume
  	-YSL nail polish in Bronze Aztec

  	I did a look with the Batik Sun palette today and I absolutely loved it. It's perfect if you are ever going on vacation, a cruise, the West Indies, pretty much anywhere with nice, sunny weather. Wore it with Smashbox BB Cream, Mac Sun Power MSFN on Cheeks (Gorgeous summer bronzer/blush for WOC) and nude lips (Nyx Honey lipstick w/ Toast l/l)
  	I'm loving everyone's looks. I need to whip out the camera and post one of my own soon


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Mar 6, 2013)

Awwwww Thank you Medgal,
  	In my experience, your voice  can be lost in the bigger forums.  I have been lurking for a while and have found the atmosphere to have changed a bit.  I have found myself coming more for the swatches and info than the interaction.  Aside from you guys a lot of my favorite  posters have disappeared.....It is good to come here, be missed and not be lost in the crowd.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been a bit remiss in posting favorite looks---maybe because I've been just a little too busy hauling nail polish and makeup, but I promise you I have been true to theme.  I've been wearing green since the first of the month and will wear pastels and brights from the first day of spring---can't wait actually.  I've primarily been using a MAC eye shadow palette, some of my random MAC green shadows and various green pigments. So here is one of my favorite looks so far:
> _MAC products unless otherwise specified. _
> BTW---MISS TT & PIXIE DANCER me the courage to post my pics----oh & PRETTYPACKAGES threatened me within an inch of my life!
> 
> ...


  	You are soooooo beautiful!  You should ALWAYS post pics!  
  	I haven't reached for SI in FOREVERRRR!  I really need to use that one again soon.  It's a great lippie to push you into Spring w/o feeling like it's "too much."  And I just LOVE the way you paired it w your green look... That's my biggest challenge with greens.  I always feel like I reach for a nude lip, and I want to do something else.  Thanks for the inspiration sweetie!  We better SEE more of you in here from now on!  xoxo


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 6, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Wow!! So much catching up to do!!!
> 
> PixieDancer, I love both looks you posted, so gorgeous!!
> 
> ...


  	Thanks doll!!

  	I want this palette so bad!  It sounds like perfection!  
  	YESSSSSSS!!  Please post a pic!  That always helps me get a better feel for the look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Wow!! So much catching up to do!!!
> 
> PixieDancer, I love both looks you posted, so gorgeous!!
> 
> ...






VC! Thanks for the compliment!  SI is a pretty bright coral and the lip pencil that I used is Lasting Sensation which is deep coral. Lining and filling your lips with a red lip liner will make SI pull more red.  That's some pretty impressive haulage!!  The Estee Lauder palette is gorgeous. I hope you'll describe the look that you created with it.  The colors are beautiful and just sing TROPICS!  I only nabbed the Heat Wave illuminator from that collection.  It's beautiful but I have not yet worn it.
Glad you're back


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> You are soooooo beautiful!  You should ALWAYS post pics!
> I haven't reached for SI in FOREVERRRR!  I really need to use that one again soon.  It's a great lippie to push you into Spring w/o feeling like it's "too much."  And I just LOVE the way you paired it w your green look... That's my biggest challenge with greens.  I always feel like I reach for a nude lip, and I want to do something else.  Thanks for the inspiration sweetie!  We better SEE more of you in here from now on!  xoxo






Thank you PixieDancer!!  I've also paired pink l/s with green eye shadow.  In fact, today I paired a pastel green look with MAC's new mineralize l/s in Divine Choice, a cool pink cream.  It's a very pretty pink, and so far I'm enjoying the formula.  I also like orange/peach shades with green eye shadow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Awwwww Thank you Medgal,
> In my experience, your voice  can be lost in the bigger forums.  I have been lurking for a while and have found the atmosphere to have changed a bit.  I have found myself coming more for the swatches and info than the interaction.  Aside from you guys a lot of my favorite  posters have disappeared.....It is good to come here, be missed and not be lost in the crowd.


 I think we're relatively small compared to some of the larger threads, within this forum.  I hope you will always come for solace, inspiration and fun....and share some makeup looks & tips along the way!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm working to catch up by reading at least two pages back each day. I've missed such beautiful looks.

  	@ Pretty - Love the glasses and hope you're feeling better.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you PixieDancer!!  I've also paired pink l/s with green eye shadow.  In fact, today I paired a pastel green look with MAC's new mineralize l/s in Divine Choice, a cool pink cream.  It's a very pretty pink, and so far I'm enjoying the formula.  I also like orange/peach shades with green eye shadow.


	Green is my favorite color for eye shadow (so I really need to be doing more with this month's theme). I love to pair green eyes with coral/peach/orange lips. Purple lips also look pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I think we're relatively small compared to some of the larger threads, within this forum.  I hope you will always come for solace, inspiration and fun....and share some makeup looks & tips along the way!


	I agree, Pretty. There's like a different vibe. Maybe it's due to the restlessness of waiting for upcoming collections. The atmosphere seems more abrasive and not as welcoming. I always feel happy when I visit this thread and the Nail Polish thread. We dance a lot in the Polish thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree, Pretty. There's like a different vibe. Maybe it's due to the restlessness of waiting for upcoming collections. The atmosphere seems more abrasive and not as welcoming. I always feel happy when I visit this thread and the Nail Polish thread. We dance a lot in the Polish thread.


 YES! We do


----------



## MissTT (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal your eyes are so sultry. I'm loving your blush, too. PixieDancer was the one that motivated me to post a pic. I swore to myself I would never post my face on here, but oh wellz.

  	I ended up purchasing Style blush (which I can't get to look like the MUA applied it. He had a 188 brush), Spiked brow pencil, 217 brush, and Moisturecover concealer NC45 & NC42 (need to exchange for Mineralize concealer). I tried to buy Groundwork p/p, but they were sold out. I've got the following items in my cart awaiting Nordstrom's triple points: MSFN Medium Deep, Hodepodge l/l, Groundwork p/p, & Mineralize concealer. Having this look done inspired me to create something similar using my UD Naked palette. I used a color, Gunmetal, I'd never even used before. I also mixed it with brown which I would have NEVER done previously. The 217 brush really came in handy.

  	Riddle me this. Does anyone else think the shade Dark MSFN would be too dark/red for my entire face? I was surprised they MUA used it. I wonder if he just wrote down the wrong color?

  	Also, thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Medgal your eyes are so sultry. I'm loving your blush, too. PixieDancer was the one that motivated me to post a pic. I swore to myself I would never post my face on here, but oh wellz.
> 
> I ended up purchasing Style blush (which I can't get to look like the MUA applied it. He had a 188 brush), Spiked brow pencil, 217 brush, and Moisturecover concealer NC45 & NC42 (need to exchange for Mineralize concealer). I tried to buy Groundwork p/p, but they were sold out. I've got the following items in my cart awaiting Nordstrom's triple points: MSFN Medium Deep, Hodepodge l/l, Groundwork p/p, & Mineralize concealer. Having this look done inspired me to create something similar using my UD Naked palette. I used a color, Gunmetal, I'd never even used before. I also mixed it with brown which I would have NEVER done previously. The 217 brush really came in handy.
> 
> ...


  	Lol, that phrase made me laugh. Wish I could help with your question, but I'm clueless.

  	Thanks for the triple points reminder! I'll get my cart ready. You're right, points do build up fast. Didn't you also say something about transferring your notes into Nordstrom gift cards? How do you do it?


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you PixieDancer!!  I've also paired pink l/s with green eye shadow.  In fact, today I paired a pastel green look with MAC's new mineralize l/s in Divine Choice, a cool pink cream.  It's a very pretty pink, and so far I'm enjoying the formula.  *I also like orange/peach shades with green eye shadow.*


  	@ the bolded: I LOVE orange-y lips/cheeks with green eye shadow.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been a bit remiss in posting favorite looks---maybe because I've been just a little too busy hauling nail polish and makeup, but I promise you I have been true to theme.  I've been wearing green since the first of the month and will wear pastels and brights from the first day of spring---can't wait actually.  I've primarily been using a MAC eye shadow palette, some of my random MAC green shadows and various green pigments. So here is one of my favorite looks so far:
> _MAC products unless otherwise specified. _
> BTW---MISS TT & PIXIE DANCER me the courage to post my pics----oh & PRETTYPACKAGES threatened me within an inch of my life!


  	beautiful look medgal!
  	i love the lip combo! on my screen it looked a bit more pink than orange, so at first i thought it was moxie! 
  	thank you for reminding me about scarlet ibis. i love green and orange too 
  	and i love the theme appropriate green text too


----------



## MissTT (Mar 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, that phrase made me laugh. Wish I could help with your question, but I'm clueless.
> 
> Thanks for the triple points reminder! I'll get my cart ready. You're right, points do build up fast. Didn't you also say something about transferring your notes into Nordstrom gift cards? How do you do it?


  	The Notes basically ARE a gift card. You can use it for whatever at Nordstrom. I love that they automatically show up in your account online so you don't have to literally keep track of gift card numbers. They will definitely fill up fast if you take advantage of triple points. Also watch cashback sites, too, for your online orders. That will save you at least 5% more. I kind of want to be nice and order by phone with my SA, but dang I get an extra 5-8% off and get the order faster if I hit the Submit button online. It's hard to be loyal to her, but she did go in on her day off to get me the Marilyn lippies. Tee hee hee. I'll just use her when LE collections release.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 6, 2013)

any ideas ladies what might look nice on the eyes if i'm going to use evening stroll (purple) on cheeks and lips? i thought perhaps moth brown and some black liner, but i'm really not sure what would work best?

  	thanks in advance!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

CC that's a great idea---I never even entertained the idea of purple lips.


CartoonChic said:


> Lol, that phrase made me laugh. Wish I could help with your question, but I'm clueless.
> 
> Thanks for the triple points reminder! I'll get my cart ready. You're right, points do build up fast. Didn't you also say something about transferring your notes into Nordstrom gift cards? How do you do it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> any ideas ladies what might look nice on the eyes if i'm going to use evening stroll (purple) on cheeks and lips? i thought perhaps moth brown and some black liner, but i'm really not sure what would work best?
> 
> thanks in advance!


 Evening Stroll is so pretty.  You can even do a smokey eye....love a *deep brown* smokey eye because Evening Stroll is relatively light.  If you have the All Woman quad which makes a lovely gray smokey eye; or you could even do a wash of pale green over the eye w/black or brown liner.  Good luck Aradhana!!  Lets us know what you decide so we can try it too!

Thanks for your compliment!!!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much *MissTT*!!  I use the 188 for my really pigmented blushes.  I love your eyebrows in your pic.  I'm gonna riddle you now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It was a little red. I don't really trust it to wear well in the summer when it's hotter. I'm gonna go with the Med Deep from Nordstrom. That way I have more than 30 days to return it if it oxidizes when it's warmer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It was a little red. I don't really trust it to wear well in the summer when it's hotter. I'm gonna go with the Med Deep from Nordstrom. That way I have more than 30 days to return it if it oxidizes when it's warmer.






 Good choice!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC that's a great idea---I never even entertained the idea of purple lips.
> Thank you so much *MissTT*!!  I use the 188 for my really pigmented blushes.  I love your eyebrows in your pic.  I'm gonna riddle you now
> 
> 
> ...


	 The Riddler from Batman would always say "Riddle me this" when plotting some scheme to destroy Batman.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> The Notes basically ARE a gift card. You can use it for whatever at Nordstrom. I love that they automatically show up in your account online so you don't have to literally keep track of gift card numbers. They will definitely fill up fast if you take advantage of triple points. Also watch cashback sites, too, for your online orders. That will save you at least 5% more. I kind of want to be nice and order by phone with my SA, but dang I get an extra 5-8% off and get the order faster if I hit the Submit button online. It's hard to be loyal to her, but she did go in on her day off to get me the Marilyn lippies. Tee hee hee. I'll just use her when LE collections release.


	I love cash back sites, too. I thought I read someone say in another thread that you can trade in your notes for a gift card so you're not walking around with a bunch of notes. I'm not sure. This was months ago before I got a Nordstrom card, so I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The Riddler from Batman would always say "Riddle me this" when plotting some scheme to destroy Batman.






Oh...didn't have that one in my 'Famous Quotes' manual


----------



## aradhana (Mar 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Evening Stroll is so pretty.  You can even do a smokey eye....love a *deep brown* smokey eye because Evening Stroll is relatively light.  If you have the All Woman quad which makes a lovely gray smokey eye; or you could even do a wash of pale green over the eye w/black or brown liner.  Good luck Aradhana!!  Lets us know what you decide so we can try it too!
> 
> Thanks for your compliment!!!


  	something strange is happening with my browser today! all the formatting seems off! 
  	anyway, i ended up having to do something really simple in terms of my eye makeup today...all my makeup in fact, because i slept in!

  	i just put bobbi brown espresso ink gel liner around my eyes, (thicker on upper lid) and i used a new shadow called 'luxury' from purely pro cosmetics. it's a mushroom brown taupe that i got in a cosmetics box subscription the other day...it has a really nice matte texture...i'm quite impressed, considering i had never heard of the brand before. i put some yellow colour corrector under my eyes.

  	the rest of my face was just evening stroll, cheeks and lips, and a dusting of translucent powder everywhere..... i guess for an on-the-go look, it was perfect since it was so fast!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

aradhana said:


> something strange is happening with my browser today! all the formatting seems off!
> anyway, i ended up having to do something really simple in terms of my eye makeup today...all my makeup in fact, because i slept in!
> 
> i just put bobbi brown espresso ink gel liner around my eyes, (thicker on upper lid) and i used a new shadow called 'luxury' from purely pro cosmetics. it's a mushroom brown taupe that i got in a cosmetics box subscription the other day...it has a really nice matte texture...i'm quite impressed, considering i had never heard of the brand before. i put some yellow colour corrector under my eyes.
> ...


 It's not your browser....it's this site.  The look sounds just lovely


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! I know I've been MIA for a while, been going through some medical issues. I know we all initially started out in the Breast Cancer thread so I thought I would share this with you guys. I just found out yesterday that I have to have a lumpectomy. My lumps are not cancerous though but have to be removed because of their size. Going back to hospital tomorrow to finalize dates of my surgery. I'm really scared, not sure what to expect. If anyone knows anything about a lumpectomy or had a family member go through it, any advice will be appreciated... Thanks guys


  	You'll be in my prayers.  Please keep us updated with your progress.  I hope you have found the support you need.  We're here if you need us.    ((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

~~~~~SCEAMING~~~~~~~    OMG a picture! You really did it.  You posted a picture.  

  	This is gorgeous!  I agree with the others you have an elegant look! Very sexy...  


  	I did no such thing!!!   ~hmph~ ;-) 


Medgal07 said:


> I've been a bit remiss in posting favorite looks---maybe because I've been just a little too busy hauling nail polish and makeup, but I promise you I have been true to theme.  I've been wearing green since the first of the month and will wear pastels and brights from the first day of spring---can't wait actually.  I've primarily been using a MAC eye shadow palette, some of my random MAC green shadows and various green pigments. So here is one of my favorite looks so far:
> _MAC products unless otherwise specified. _
> BTW---MISS TT & PIXIE DANCER me the courage to post my pics----oh & PRETTYPACKAGES *threatened me within an inch of my life!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm working to catch up by reading at least two pages back each day. I've missed such beautiful looks.
> 
> @ Pretty - Love the glasses and hope you're feeling better.


  	Thanks babe!!!  




	MissTT  lovely look, you look beautiful and your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree, Pretty. There's like a different vibe. Maybe it's due to the restlessness of waiting for upcoming collections. The atmosphere seems more abrasive and not as welcoming. I always feel happy when I visit this thread and the Nail Polish thread. We dance a lot in the Polish thread.


  	I don't know how to quote multiple ppl, but I agree.  I noticed it in the Archie thread.  i love it over here and in the nail polish thread.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

Still no makeup looks fo rme.  It is usually eyeliner mascara and a lipstick, whatever is in my bag.  
	Oh I forgot I bought Bobbi Brown Matte lipstick in Razberry.  This color is gorgeous. Its the perfect pink/red berry color.  Hopefully I can get a pick this weekend for y'all.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Green is my favorite color for eye shadow (so I really need to be doing more with this month's theme). I love to pair green eyes with coral/peach/orange lips. Purple lips also look pretty.


  	green and purple!
  	must try this....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> ~~~~~SCEAMING~~~~~~~    OMG a picture! You really did it.  You posted a picture.
> 
> This is gorgeous!  I agree with the others you have an elegant look! Very sexy...
> 
> ...


 Thank you Prettypackages.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, that's how I interpreted it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh I forgot I bought Bobbi Brown Matte lipstick in Razberry.  This color is gorgeous. Its the perfect pink/red berry color.  Hopefully I can get a pick this weekend for y'all.


 I've never tried BB's lipsticks.  What do you think of her matte formula & is it long-lasting?  Have you tried any of the MAC mineralize lipsticks?


----------



## MissTT (Mar 8, 2013)

aradhana said:


> something strange is happening with my browser today! all the formatting seems off!
> anyway, *i ended up having to do something really simple in terms of my eye makeup today...all my makeup in fact, because i slept in!*
> 
> i just put bobbi brown espresso ink gel liner around my eyes, (thicker on upper lid) and i used a new shadow called 'luxury' from purely pro cosmetics. it's a mushroom brown taupe that i got in a cosmetics box subscription the other day...it has a really nice matte texture...i'm quite impressed, considering i had never heard of the brand before. i put some yellow colour corrector under my eyes.
> ...


  	This gives me an idea for another monthly theme: *The 5 Minute Face*. What are your go-to products when you _literally _have to run out the door? What products/brushes serve multiple functions? For instance a dark eye shadow pencil that you can lay on thick as a liner and smudge it on the lids for a bit of a smoked look. I often hear people saying it only takes 5 minutes to do their makeup but I'm not buying it. It takes me almost 5 minutes to brush my teeth and I use a 2 minute timer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, would LOVE to see what you ladies slap together in a rush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> This gives me an idea for another monthly theme: *The 5 Minute Face*. What are your go-to products when you _literally _have to run out the door? What products/brushes serve multiple functions? For instance a dark eye shadow pencil that you can lay on thick as a liner and smudge it on the lids for a bit of a smoked look. I often hear people saying it only takes 5 minutes to do their makeup but I'm not buying it. It takes me almost 5 minutes to brush my teeth and I use a 2 minute timer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Miss TT, for a makeup enthusiast there's no such thing as a *5 Minute Face.  *For me it's about collecting it and the process of using it---that's the fun of it-----the application process that allows you to be creative and experiment with colors and textures.  That's enjoyment for me, so I allow the time to do.  If I'm bound by a 5 Minute Face the house is on fire and I've got 10 minutes to vacate un-charred. Bottom line, I'm not talented enough to accomplish a 5 minute face and I'm even less interested in trying.

I laughed about the timer for brushing your teeth--I share that passion and it takes me even longer.  My husband chids me and says I take so long to get ready for bed that I should start at 6PM.
In addition to oral care there's all the face care and the moisturizers, foot creams, cuticle creams, lip balm,etc-----and I have to wash, every night, the 15 brushes (minimum) that I use to apply my makeup.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Miss TT, for a makeup enthusiast there's no such thing as a *5 Minute Face.  *For me it's about collecting it and the process of using it---that's the fun of it-----the application process that allows you to be creative and experiment with colors and textures.  That's enjoyment for me, so I allow the time to do.  If I'm bound by a 5 Minute Face the house is on fire and I've got 10 minutes to vacate un-charred. Bottom line, I'm not talented enough to accomplish a 5 minute face and I'm even less interested in trying.
> 
> I laughed about the timer for brushing your teeth--I share that passion and it takes me even longer.  My husband chids me and says I take so long to get ready for bed that I should start at 6PM.
> In addition to oral care there's all the face care and the moisturizers, foot creams, cuticle creams, lip balm,etc-----and I have to wash, every night, the 15 brushes (minimum) that I use to apply my makeup.


  	you ladies are hilarious. 
  	to be honest, i can't really do my makeup in 5 minutes. if i DO, it means i only put on mascara, and POSSIBLY an eyelid primer or prep + prime fortified thingamajig. even 10 minutes is a real struggle, because as soon as i do one thing, i have to do the next, and before you know it, it took 5 minutes to brush my teeth for two minutes (i am so guilty of this as well  ), i have a full face of makeup,  and there ya go...i'm late for work. this is basically a daily event!
  	that said, perhaps i am up for a challenge...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

aradhana said:


> you ladies are hilarious.
> to be honest, i can't really do my makeup in 5 minutes. if i DO, it means i only put on mascara, and POSSIBLY an eyelid primer or prep + prime fortified thingamajig. even 10 minutes is a real struggle, because as soon as i do one thing, i have to do the next, and before you know it, it took 5 minutes to brush my teeth for two minutes (i am so guilty of this as well  ), i have a full face of makeup,  and there ya go...i'm late for work. this is basically a daily event!
> that said, perhaps i am up for a challenge...


 You're a great sport Aradhana.  The mere thought of this challenge makes me anxious!  



Let the countdown begin...I'll never make it!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 9, 2013)

I am so so glad to hear that something's not wrong with me for being unable to achieve the impossible 5 Minute Face. I thought I lacked skills. Dang Cosmo articles! Maybe we'll try a challenge that's more like 15-20 mins. Like you, aradhana, I'm late to work daily and it needs to stop. It doesn't help that in the last 6 months I've decided to get into makeup more. This has added probably an extra 30 mins that I don't have. The more products I acquire the more I feel I need to do in the morning. Primer and concealer are two examples. I miss the days when I could just slap on BareMinerals, eyeliner, sometimes blush and call it good.

  	I also wash some of my brushes as soon as I use them which wastes time in the morning. Medgal, I try to wash my brushes when I get home from work so I'm not doing it right before bed. It also gives them more time to dry. Specifically my foundation brush takes longer. Gah I need March 20th to hurry up and get here so I can buy MSFN and try it as light foundation. I'm waiting for Nordstrom 3x points day to haul.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I am so so glad to hear that something's not wrong with me for being unable to achieve the impossible 5 Minute Face. I thought I lacked skills. Dang Cosmo articles! Maybe we'll try a challenge that's more like 15-20 mins. Like you, aradhana, I'm late to work daily and it needs to stop. It doesn't help that in the last 6 months I've decided to get into makeup more. This has added probably an extra 30 mins that I don't have. The more products I acquire the more I feel I need to do in the morning. Primer and concealer are two examples. I miss the days when I could just slap on BareMinerals, eyeliner, sometimes blush and call it good.
> 
> I also wash some of my brushes as soon as I use them which wastes time in the morning. Medgal, I try to wash my brushes when I get home from work so I'm not doing it right before bed. It also gives them more time to dry. Specifically my foundation brush takes longer. Gah I need March 20th to hurry up and get here so I can buy MSFN and try it as light foundation. I'm waiting for Nordstrom 3x points day to haul.






Okay Miss TT---you might kill me for saying this but it's time for you to get another foundation brush.  While one is drying you have a clean backup to use.  If that will make your life easier than that's what you should do---you're worth it.  If for some reason I became ill (it would take that much for me not to) and couldn't wash my brushes I would still have enough extras, and then some to carry out my full makeup routine.  Now, you might want to sit down for this one----get up a little earlier.  If applying your makeup makes you feel good and you need a certain amount of time to accomplish that----then make it happen.  Being late for work is not an option. 
That's all the tough love you get for today.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay Miss TT---you might kill me for saying this but it's time for you to get another foundation brush.  While one is drying you have a clean backup to use.  If that will make your life easier than that's what you should do---you're worth it.  If for some reason I became ill (it would take that much for me not to) and couldn't wash my brushes I would still have enough extras, and then some to carry out my full makeup routine.  Now, you might want to sit down for this one----get up a little earlier.  If applying your makeup makes you feel good and you need a certain amount of time to accomplish that----then make it happen.  Being late for work is not an option.
> That's all the tough love you get for today.


  	i wash my brushes at night. it saves valuable time in the mornings....i already don't have enough, and i'm sure i would just end up dilly-dallying with the cleanup...i also don't wash my face brushes everyday. (gasp!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	makeup artists i've had help me in the past have never told me that i need to be washing the face brushes everyday -- they usually say every few days...so i keep that in mind when i decide how frequently i wash them. generally i try to do it reasonably often to avoid crazy build-up.  it probably helps that my skin is not super oily. i do wash the beauty blender every time i use it, but since it's used wet, it doesn't matter if it's not 100% dry the next morning.
  	of course i do have multiple foundation brushes - but they're not duplicates...they are all slightly different types!

  	i also find the sheer number of products i'm putting on is a lot...i don't use primer regularly, but i do use blush and concealer on a daily basis, which i never use to. my old regime was to just use a super sheer gel blush (it was practically non-existant), a champagne pink eyeshadow applied with a (clean) finger, and mascara. once in a while there would be a sheer shimmery pink lipstick in the mix, and or a swipe of a highlighter stick on the cheekbones. that was definitely within the 5 minute mark, but i have to admit it got boring!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow, I got really behind in this thread.  I'm going to try and participate more. 

  	I, too, thought there was something wrong with me because I couldn't achieve a 5-minute face.  Whew! 15 minutes would be the minimum, but I usually average 30 minutes.  Lately, I've been doing gossmakeupartist's 'no makeup-makeup look' and I really like it.  Here are the products I've been using:

  	MAC Complete Comfort Cream
  	Mac Charged Water Eye Gel
  	Smashbox Foundation Primer
  	Richly Honed to contour
  	NARS St. Bart's Multiple to highlight
  	Florida Cremeblend Blush
  	Black ǀ Up Fluid Foundation
  	MAC Pro Longwear Concealer in NC45
  	MAC MSFN in Dark
  	Anastasia Brow Powder Duo in Ebony
  	Tarte Gifted Amazonian Clay Mascara
  	Narcissus Cremesheen Lipglass


----------



## MissTT (Mar 10, 2013)

Ohh, Yazmin, is there a link to the Goss video? I like visuals.

  	Medgal, your life is spared. I actually _just _picked up a b/u foundation brush now that I found one I love. It arrived almost two weeks ago, but I haven't even opened it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been able to get the 1st one to dry in time by washing it earlier. I must be saving it for a special occasion. LOL. The funny thing is I made my daughter get another foundation brush when she was home during Christmas for exactly the same reason - having one good to go while the other dries. She was not washing her brushes regularly so I took her to Ulta and got her some Real Techniques. Taught her how to wash them well and sent her some brush guards in a care package. I also purchased a UD Optical Blurring brush for her because I like mine so much. I found stippling using the BeautyBlender and the 187 took too long in the morning. I also have the traditional flat paddle brushes, but don't use them anymore.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *Ohh, Yazmin, is there a link to the Goss video? I like visuals.*
> 
> Medgal, your life is spared. I actually _just _picked up a b/u foundation brush now that I found one I love. It arrived almost two weeks ago, but I haven't even opened it.
> 
> ...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52iZkTdNSVM


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Wow, I got really behind in this thread.  I'm going to try and participate more.
> 
> I, too, thought there was something wrong with me because I couldn't achieve a 5-minute face.  Whew! 15 minutes would be the minimum, but I usually average 30 minutes.  Lately, I've been doing gossmakeupartist's 'no makeup-makeup look' and I really like it.  Here are the products I've been using:
> 
> ...






Yazmin. How was your vacation? I love your product selection of those that I know.  I'm always looking for high performing ones.  How do you like Smashbox's foundation primer, would you recommend it and why?  Do you prefer cremeblend blush and why?  I have Florida & Optimistic Orange but I don't reach for them nearly enough because I'm less comfortable in applying them, than my powder blushes.  I watched the video that you linked with Goss using a cremeblend blush.  I enjoy his videos.  Last question----do you just use lipglass w/o lipstick (Narcissus is a fav of mine) ?  This concludes my interview.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ohh, Yazmin, is there a link to the Goss video? I like visuals.
> 
> Medgal, your life is spared. I actually _just _picked up a b/u foundation brush now that I found one I love. It arrived almost two weeks ago, but I haven't even opened it.
> 
> ...












.  I'm grateful for everyday that my eyes open and my feet touch the floor---you're so kind to allow that to continue!  See---you didn't need me or anyone else to tell you you needed another brush.  That said, you need to take the next step and actually _*use*_ it.  Everyday should be a special occasion because you deserve it! I was unfamiliar with the UDUBB so I looked it 
up---nice brush!  I've gotten much better with the 187 and have learned to stipple really fast, and then stipple and swirl for a flawless finish.  I might have seen that done in an old Goss video. depending on the foundation that I'm using, I occasionally switch to my MAC 128.  




I enjoy our exchanges----threats on my life and all----I learn from them.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 10, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Wow, I got really behind in this thread.  I'm going to try and participate more.
> 
> I, too, thought there was something wrong with me because I couldn't achieve a 5-minute face.  Whew! 15 minutes would be the minimum, but I usually average 30 minutes.  Lately, I've been doing gossmakeupartist's 'no makeup-makeup look' and I really like it.  Here are the products I've been using:
> 
> ...


  	LOL!  

  	My vacation was wonderful!  Spent a few days each in Cairo and Dubai. Traveling, like makeup, has become a huge passion of mine.

  	I've just started using Smashbox's foundation primer on my whole face, so it's too early to tell.  I was initially using it to help my brow powder stay on - which was before I started incorporating brow pencils and now DDB, which I love, but haven't used for this look mainly because of lack of time.  I don't normally wear foundation, despite owning several, so I didn't feel a need for a primer before except for eye primers.  So now I'm going to be testing out different ones starting with the samples I have from Mirabella, Hourglass and Lancome.  One of my friends loves Benefit's Porefessional, so I'm going to get a sample of that with my next Sephora order.  

  	I also just pulled out Restores Dazzle this week, but I love it already!  I've also used Weekend Getaway one day this week and like that, too.  Can't say I prefer it over powder because I love both, but I prefer using the cremeblend for this look.  You can also use a powder blush instead for this look to get a similar result (I used Prom Princess), but creme blush has the edge in giving my skin a more radiant, natural flush look.  I use a Bdellium brush that is the equivalent of the MAC 130, or a Real Techniques Stippling brush to apply. If you have any of those brushes, definitely try it - you can always start light and build on the color if you want.  Actually, I found that I could apply a stronger contour, blush and highlight, because the foundation really does blend that all in so that it looks natural.  

  	I usually use lipglass without lipstick, mostly because I rushing to get ready in the morning, so it's fast and easy to apply on my way out the door.

  	Maybe if I can get my butt up earlier in the morning, I can find time to take a couple of before and after pics with this look.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've never tried BB's lipsticks.  What do you think of her matte formula & is it long-lasting?  Have you tried any of the MAC mineralize lipsticks?


  	I haven't tried the new mac lippies yet.  I didnt have any negative thoughts on the lipstick.  It didn't feel drying at all.  I'll have to wear it a few more times to really tell.  As far as long wearing. I don't know. I eat through lipstick all of the time.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2013)

I need to practice my skills more period.  I don't do a 5 minute face.  Like Ardhana it is usually just mascara, or a wash of eyecolor, TM, and a lippie.  I typically do my makeup on the train b/c I never give myself time to get ready in the am.  I met a lady at the Kryolan display who overheard me saying that and she was like oh no Honey, don't do that.  Give yourself time to put your face on in the am.  Honor yourself, is what she said.  That's something I'm going to take and apply to everything, so that I stop procrastinating, exercise more, cook more and etc.   Except for today.  head is still banging....


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 11, 2013)

FINALLLYYYY got around to my green look today!  I'm going to keep using greens and see if I can get comfortable with them. I picked up a few with my Inglot hauls so here goes my first attempt...

 	EYES:

 	Inglot 337 (soft medium brown w red undertones & matte finish) blended into crease
 	Inglot 335 (terracotta w matte finish) deepen crease and outer v
 	Inglot 419 (muted olive green w antique gold sheen w pearl finish) outer 1/3 of lid & outer 1/3 of lower lashline
 	Inglot 08 (shimmery champagne w golden sheen) inner 1/3 of lid &  inner 1/3 lower lashline
 	Inglot 352 (pale white tinged w coral w matte finish) brow highlight

 	Dior black pencil liner on top lashline lightly applied and buffed out
 	Sephora shiny copper liner on lower waterline


 	FACE:

 	Lightscapade to highlight
 	the Perfect Cheek blush
 	Cream Soda blush (layered over TPC)
 	Sundipped Bronzer

 	LIPS:

 	Subculture lipliner
 	Lasting Sensation lipliner (layered lightly over Subculture)
 	Lady at Play Miberalize Lipstick (LOVEEEEEE)


----------



## MissTT (Mar 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I need to practice my skills more period.  I don't do a 5 minute face.  Like Ardhana it is usually just mascara, or a wash of eyecolor, TM, and a lippie.  I typically do my makeup on the train b/c I never give myself time to get ready in the am.  I met a lady at the Kryolan display who overheard me saying that and she was like oh no Honey, don't do that.  Give yourself time to put your face on in the am.  *Honor yourself*, is what she said.  That's something I'm going to take and apply to everything, so that I stop procrastinating, exercise more, cook more and etc.   Except for today.  head is still banging....


  	I love that! That is why I decided to start wearing more makeup this last year. I deserve to look and feel more beautiful. Out here in the country (j/k) I've often been chided for overdressing; a trait I've passed down to my daughter. I truly feel that looking your best is a way of honoring and respecting yourself. It takes just as much effort to dress down as it does to dress up. (Actually, it takes me more time to dress down b/c I don't do it and _really _have to think about it.)


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Hey I never threatened your life (and I never would.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I LOVEEEEEEE Porefessional!  It's an awesome primer for normal to oily skin!  If she's only a teenager, she probably doesn't need the benefits of a primer yet (damn young skin! heehee).  Porefessional is great for no-makeup days too because you can use that, spot touch w concealer, add MSF... and you're done.  It's great at minimizing the look of pores and shine.  I go back and forth between Porfessional and Arbonne's makeup primer.  I tend to use Arbonne's more when my skin is a little drier.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 11, 2013)

Pixie I forgot to add that you look drop dead gorgeous! You have such big, beautiful eyes. I'd say my daughter needs the primer to help her foundation last at least. She's only ever used Bare Escentuals and she usually skipped that. Maybe I should snatch the Porefessional back from her if she's not using it? I definitely want something that combats oily skin. Right now I am using By Terry Hyarulonic Hydra Primer upon Ingenue's recommendation: http://shahadakarim.blogspot.com/2012/10/flawless-finish-by-terry-hyaluronic.html It definitely has a matte finish and for the first two weeks it seemed to keep my skin matte, but now it seems to do so less. I may need to pick up something else for summer.


----------



## VampyCouture (Mar 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *Pixie I forgot to add that you look drop dead gorgeous!* You have such big, beautiful eyes. I'd say my daughter needs the primer to help her foundation last at least. She's only ever used Bare Escentuals and she usually skipped that. Maybe I should snatch the Porefessional back from her if she's not using it? I definitely want something that combats oily skin. Right now I am using By Terry Hyarulonic Hydra Primer upon Ingenue's recommendation: http://shahadakarim.blogspot.com/2012/10/flawless-finish-by-terry-hyaluronic.html It definitely has a matte finish and for the first two weeks it seemed to keep my skin matte, but now it seems to do so less. I may need to pick up something else for summer.


  	I agree, Pixi! You look amazing!! I had to drop in to say that lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I agree, Pixi! You look amazing!! I had to drop in to say that lol


  	Awww booo! Love ya girl!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I need to practice my skills more period.  I don't do a 5 minute face.  Like Ardhana it is usually just mascara, or a wash of eyecolor, TM, and a lippie.  I typically do my makeup on the train b/c I never give myself time to get ready in the am.  I met a lady at the Kryolan display who overheard me saying that and she was like oh no Honey, don't do that.  Give yourself time to put your face on in the am.  Honor yourself, is what she said.  That's something I'm going to take and apply to everything, so that I stop procrastinating, exercise more, cook more and etc.   Except for today.  head is still banging....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Hey I never threatened your life (and I never would.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> LOL!
> 
> My vacation was wonderful!  Spent a few days each in Cairo and Dubai. Traveling, like makeup, has become a huge passion of mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Pixie you look so amazing.  I love the products that you selected.  They all compliment your features and bone structure beautifully.  Really very pretty!!!!



Thanks for sharing!
I see you also picked up MAC's Lady at Play mineralize lipstick.  I love it to.  The formula is awesome!


PixieDancer said:


> FINALLLYYYY got around to my green look today!  I'm going to keep using greens and see if I can get comfortable with them. I picked up a few with my Inglot hauls so here goes my first attempt...
> 
> EYES:
> 
> ...


----------



## aradhana (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I need to practice my skills more period.  I don't do a 5 minute face.  Like Ardhana it is usually just mascara, or a wash of eyecolor, TM, and a lippie.  I typically do my makeup on the train b/c I never give myself time to get ready in the am.  I met a lady at the Kryolan display who overheard me saying that and she was like oh no Honey, don't do that.  Give yourself time to put your face on in the am.  *Honor yourself, is what she said.  That's something I'm going to take and apply to everything, so that I stop procrastinating, exercise more, cook more and etc.  * Except for today.  head is still banging....


  	that's a great way of thinking about a lot of things we don't make enough time for in life... 
  	but i think it might also depend on how much time one has on the train in the morning. i have about 2 minutes on one train, and 2 minutes on another.  if i tried to use that to do my makeup, i definitely would not be honouring anyone!
  	if i had say a half hour or more on the train, maybe then it becomes much more reasonable....but i'm actually extremely self-conscious and unable to do much more than furtively apply lipstick in public...put on a full face? i'd probably have an anxiety attack!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

aradhana said:


> that's a great way of thinking about a lot of things we don't make enough time for in life...
> but i think it might also depend on how much time one has on the train in the morning. i have about 2 minutes on one train, and 2 minutes on another.  if i tried to use that to do my makeup, i definitely would not be honouring anyone!
> if i had say a half hour or more on the train, maybe then it becomes much more reasonable....but i'm actually extremely self-conscious and unable to do much more than furtively apply lipstick in public...put on a full face? i'd probably have an anxiety attack!






 Self conscious is one thing---a steady hand is another.  I'd look like a toddler did my makeup.  





Hats off to anyone who can do that.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 12, 2013)

Nah, see, what had happened was you said this first:


Medgal07 said:


> *Okay Miss TT---you might kill me for saying this* but it's time for you to get another foundation brush.  While one is drying you have a clean backup to use.  If that will make your life easier than that's what you should do---you're worth it.  If for some reason I became ill (it would take that much for me not to) and couldn't wash my brushes I would still have enough extras, and then some to carry out my full makeup routine.  Now, you might want to sit down for this one----get up a little earlier.  If applying your makeup makes you feel good and you need a certain amount of time to accomplish that----then make it happen.  Being late for work is not an option.
> That's all the tough love you get for today.


  	I am innocent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Oh lord, I could never do my full face in public. I'd be too embarrassed and I would look jacked trying to hurry up.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 12, 2013)

OH! I have one green eyeshadow today!!

  	Face:
  	MUFE F&B 44/46 mix
  	MUFE DuoMat 214
  	Black Radiance Toasted Almond blush

  	Eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Ready, Set Green
  	Urban Decay e/s in Loaded on lid, MAC Shag in crease, UD, Cobra in outer vrease, on lower lash line
  	MAC Brown Down on brows

  	Lips:
  	MAC lipglass in Fantabulous 1 (don't judge me I bought backups)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

You get a pass this time MissTT---but next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   Just kidding---no way are we messing up our makeup!!!


sagehen said:


> OH! I have one green eyeshadow today!!
> 
> Face:
> MUFE F&B 44/46 mix
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

aradhana said:


> that's a great way of thinking about a lot of things we don't make enough time for in life...
> but i think it might also depend on how much time one has on the train in the morning. i have about 2 minutes on one train, and 2 minutes on another.  if i tried to use that to do my makeup, i definitely would not be honouring anyone!
> if i had say a half hour or more on the train, maybe then it becomes much more reasonable....but i'm actually extremely self-conscious and unable to do much more than furtively apply lipstick in public...put on a full face? i'd probably have an anxiety attack!


  	on one train it is 20 mintues, my second train is 45 minutes.   So I have plenty of time.   But I like the overall concept.   i took the day off to start spring cleaning Today, that's the first step for me in my process. LOL  Oh and applying to an awesome sounding job I found.  I wish you all could be my references. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> on one train it is 20 mintues, my second train is 45 minutes.   So I have plenty of time.   But I like the overall concept.   i took the day off to start spring cleaning Today, that's the first step for me in my process. LOL  Oh and applying to an awesome sounding job I found.  I wish you all could be my references. LOL


 Yes, the concept---doing things to honor yourself, like taking the time you need to apply your makeup. 



  Best of luck with the job search!!!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> on one train it is 20 mintues, my second train is 45 minutes.   So I have plenty of time.   But I like the overall concept.   *i took the day off to start spring cleaning Today, that's the first step for me in my process.* LOL  Oh and applying to an awesome sounding job I found.  I wish you all could be my references. LOL


  	this is a really good idea! i need to do this badly in order to get a bunch of things done that never seem to get off my to do list....i might wait till the big push at work is over.
  	good luck with your job app too!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 12, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> LOL!
> 
> My vacation was wonderful!  Spent a few days each in Cairo and Dubai. Traveling, like makeup, has become a huge passion of mine.
> 
> ...


  	I'm ready to quit the Smashbox primer already.  I feel like it has no effect on my oily T-zone.  I'm going to give it a few more days, then I'm moving on to the next.  I think I have MAC's Face & Body Mixing Medium somewhere, so might break that out soon.  

  	I have so much unused new stuff, which is why I started selling some of my backups.  I have a tendency to forget what I've bought.  For example, I love the 287 brush that was released with Apres Chic.  I knew I wanted at least two more.  I was recently going through a stash of things I haven't yet organized and guess what I find?  Three more 287s I forgot I purchased.  
  	I've been wanting the Alex drawers from IKEA for so long, and I'm finally going to make the investment and get one, and my sister's getting me another as a birthday gift.  It's about time I get everything organized once and for all and then I'll be able to see everything I have!

  	I really like Restores Dazzle and am looking forward to trying Florida and Optimistic Orange, too.  I put off using creme blushes for so long, but I love them now!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 12, 2013)

Yazmin I was gigglin' b/c I thought you were going to say you went to IKEA to get the Alex drawers and came home to find you had already bought them...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

I totally understand what you're saying Yaz!  I found a 150 brush from more than 10 years ago that I have no recollection of buying.  It was in great shape and is being well used now!  Makeup was a chore before I organized and started an inventory document.  Now it's just absolute fun!  I document & label every product----including lipstick, as soon as I bring it into the house.  I tend not to use what I can't see, so everything has its designated place, is easily accessible & readily available.  It's great!


Yazmin said:


> I'm ready to quit the Smashbox primer already.  I feel like it has no effect on my oily T-zone.  I'm going to give it a few more days, then I'm moving on to the next.  I think I have MAC's Face & Body Mixing Medium somewhere, so might break that out soon.
> 
> I have so much unused new stuff, which is why I started selling some of my backups.  I have a tendency to forget what I've bought.  For example, I love the 287 brush that was released with Apres Chic.  I knew I wanted at least two more.  I was recently going through a stash of things I haven't yet organized and guess what I find?  Three more 287s I forgot I purchased.
> I've been wanting the Alex drawers from IKEA for so long, and I'm finally going to make the investment and get one, and my sister's getting me another as a birthday gift.  It's about time I get everything organized once and for all and then I'll be able to see everything I have!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yazmin I was gigglin' b/c I thought you were going to say you went to IKEA to get the Alex drawers and came home to find you had already bought them...


 That's funny!!!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I totally understand what you're saying Yaz!  I found a 150 brush from more than 10 years ago that I have no recollection of buying.  It was in great shape and is being well used now!  Makeup was a chore before I organized and started an inventory document.  Now it's just absolute fun!  I document & label every product----including lipstick, as soon as I bring it into the house.  I tend not to use what I can't see, so everything has its designated place, is easily accessible & readily available.  It's great!


  	It's so true. I only tend to use what's right in front of me. I really need to organize my makeup. Have you posted pics before, Medgal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It's so true. I only tend to use what's right in front of me. I really need to organize my makeup. Have you posted pics before, Medgal.


 No, I never have.  I use a 5-drawer vertical lingerie chest.  Each drawer is set up in the order in which I apply my makeup, and each area (face/foundation, Eyes, Highlighters, Blush and Lipsticks/products) has its own drawer.  I have clear organizers to keep the products orderly.  On top of the chest are my brushes, 10 MAC 15-eyeshadow palettes and a magnifying mirror.  Try as I might, I cannot sit to apply my makeup.  It just doesn't feel right---so I stand.  It's a good set up for me.  It just works.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You get a pass this time MissTT---but next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I was wearing #1, the pretty peachy bronze one. I bought them when I was pulling for Fantasia (plus it was made for WOC so I hopped on board with it), and now I feel some kind of way about Fantasia, so I am using it up so I can B2M it.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> No, I never have.  I use a 5-drawer vertical lingerie chest.  Each drawer is set up in the order in which I apply my makeup, and each area (face/foundation, Eyes, Highlighters, Blush and Lipsticks/products) has its own drawer.  I have clear organizers to keep the products orderly.  On top of the chest are my brushes, 10 MAC 15-eyeshadow palettes and a magnifying mirror.  Try as I might, I cannot sit to apply my makeup.  It just doesn't feel right---so I stand.  It's a good set up for me.  It just works.


  	I envy you for being organized. I need to do something different. I wish I could try sitting, but I've never lived anywhere that had a sit down vanity. I used my bedroom sink/vanity to do and store my makeup so I stand, too. Only time I sit is if someone is applying makeup for me. Don't some girls say they sit on their bathroom counters? Girl I would fall off I just know it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I envy you for being organized. I need to do something different. I wish I could try sitting, but I've never lived anywhere that had a sit down vanity. I used my bedroom sink/vanity to do and store my makeup so I stand, too. Only time I sit is if someone is applying makeup for me. Don't some girls say they sit on their bathroom counters? Girl I would fall off I just know it!







 Organizing was a must because my collection kept growing.  Yes---and I just had a visual of me falling off the bathroom counter---not pretty.  I'll keep doing it in my bedroom in the corner that I call my makeup center---where the real magic happens.  

BTW, I just ordered the Hourglass Ambient Powder brush to use on the go with my NARS light Reflecting Pressed Powder compact.  I like the loose iteration of the NARS powder for at home. Well, while purchasing the brush I loss control (tee hee) and purchased one of the Hourglass Ambient powders.  It practically jumped into my cart!  I've heard good things about them---we'll see.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

aradhana said:


> this is a really good idea! i need to do this badly in order to get a bunch of things done that never seem to get off my to do list....i might wait till the big push at work is over.
> good luck with your job app too!


  	oh definitely wait until the business of work is done.  

  	I finally confirmed all of my refrences, and will by writing, or attempting to write a kick ass cover letter tonite.   Thanks for the well wishes.  I'm so tempted to post the email my supervisor sent out, and once you see it, you'll see the type of bs I deal with.  SMH  LOL  

  	Still no makeup for me. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yazmin I was gigglin' b/c I thought you were going to say you went to IKEA to get the Alex drawers and came home to find you had already bought them...


  	LMAO, you know that's exactly what is going to happen.  But I can't talk about her too bad, I've done the same. 

  	BTW Yazmin, your vacation sounds awesome.  I'm coming with you next time!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I totally understand what you're saying Yaz!  I found a 150 brush from more than 10 years ago that I have no recollection of buying.  It was in great shape and is being well used now!  Makeup was a chore before I organized and started an inventory document.  Now it's just absolute fun!  I document & label every product----including lipstick, as soon as I bring it into the house.  I tend not to use what I can't see, so everything has its designated place, is easily accessible & readily available.  It's great!


  	this part of my spring cleaning project.  I might look into those drawers.  Do you guys like htose over the muji drawers?  

	What does your setup look like?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's okay Pretty.  Do what you need to do.  The makeup will be there and we're all here for you!   






Prettypackages said:


> What does your setup look like?


 The Muji drawers are nice but wouldn't work with my set up.  I do have clear acrylic inserts inside the drawers.  Do you like them?


----------



## aradhana (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Organizing was a must because my collection kept growing.  Yes---and I just had a visual of me falling off the bathroom counter---not pretty.  I'll keep doing it in my bedroom in the corner that I call my makeup center---where the real magic happens.
> 
> BTW, I just ordered the Hourglass Ambient Powder brush to use on the go with my NARS light Reflecting Pressed Powder compact.  I like the loose iteration of the NARS powder for at home. Well, while purchasing the brush I loss control (tee hee) and purchased one of the Hourglass Ambient powders.  It practically jumped into my cart!  I've heard good things about them---we'll see.


  	which powder did you get?  i've been trying to avoid the powder jumping in my cart, but it's getting difficult! i wanted to get 'luminous'.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 13, 2013)

aradhana said:


> LOL....I can totally identify with this...I am so paranoid about buying multiples of products, but i often end up with products or shades that are sooo similar. you know, when you like something, so you end up buying variations of the same thing? the last thing i did this with was the 211 brush. i saw it in the store, and i was like - oh that's THE perfect brush, i NEED something like that. only to find when i got home that i have another brush that isn't mac, but is essentially the exact same thing, minus the mac logo or number. at least yazmin, you know that you really DO love that 287.


  	In this vein, I have at least 3 pairs of orange heels. Who needs 3? LOL. The funniest part is within one year I bought two pairs that I swear are the same color - paprika. I'd see the shoes and drool over the color. A few months later I'd run across the other pair like oops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always been like this. For instance to the untrained eye my denim collection looked like almost all the same color because I only like dark jeans. And I had at least 40-50 pairs. This weekend I picked up Modern Mandarin blush and when I got home I pulled out Style blush and they look very similar in the pan except Style has gold shimmer. They also look like Le Metier de Beaute's Echo which I picked up recently. Clearly I'm on a coral kick and within 4 weeks I've picked up 3 similar blushes. Silliness.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yazmin I was gigglin' b/c I thought you were going to say you went to IKEA to get the Alex drawers and came home to find you had already bought them...








If that ever happens, then I will have really lost my mind!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It's so true. I only tend to use what's right in front of me. I really need to organize my makeup. Have you posted pics before, Medgal.
> No, I never have.  I use a 5-drawer vertical lingerie chest.  Each drawer is set up in the order in which I apply my makeup, and each area (face/foundation, Eyes, Highlighters, Blush and Lipsticks/products) has its own drawer.  I have clear organizers to keep the products orderly.  On top of the chest are my brushes, 10 MAC 15-eyeshadow palettes and a magnifying mirror.  Try as I might, I cannot sit to apply my makeup.  It just doesn't feel right---so I stand.  It's a good set up for me.  It just works.


  	I can apply makeup either way, but it might be slightly easier for me to apply it standing up in my bathroom.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

aradhana said:


> LOL....I can totally identify with this...I am so paranoid about buying multiples of products, but i often end up with products or shades that are sooo similar. you know, when you like something, so you end up buying variations of the same thing? the last thing i did this with was the 211 brush. i saw it in the store, and i was like - oh that's THE perfect brush, i NEED something like that. only to find when i got home that i have another brush that isn't mac, but is essentially the exact same thing, minus the mac logo or number. at least yazmin, you know that you really DO love that 287.
> 
> which powder did you get?  i've been trying to avoid the powder jumping in my cart, but it's getting difficult! i wanted to get 'luminous'.


 I hope I haven't made a mistake, but I purchased 'Radiant Light' without having swatched it. I read reviews and watched a couple of videos and thought I'd try this one first.  Now I don't even specifically recall why I picked Radiant Light-----like I need a new finishing powder. 



 I purchased both the pressed & loose versions of the NARS Light Reflecting powder.  I especially like the loose version but I haven't used the pressed enough to weigh in--only used it once.  Why do you prefer 'Luminous' ?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> In this vein, I have at least 3 pairs of orange heels. Who needs 3? LOL. The funniest part is within one year I bought two pairs that I swear are the same color - paprika. I'd see the shoes and drool over the color. A few months later I'd run across the other pair like oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MissTT---you are suffering from *PO---Product Overload*.  Not to worry, it's manageable, and may even be curable, and most of us here have it too.  Just take 2 positive steps on this thread and call me in the morning! 




Doll, that's the whole point of this thread---to encourage utilization of products through our monthly themes.  So, within your stash you can hone in on a product/products relevant to our theme AKA a product that's *'On Theme.'*  For example, for our spring theme you can focus on your corals---clearly within* PO (Product Overload)* you have *CO (Coral Overload)*.  You can set your own parameters for this part, in particular---you may opt to use Modern Mandarin (which I love BTW) everyday for an entire week or Style.  The point is for you to really focus on certain products with the goal of really using up some of your neglected items.  The fun and challenge come into play as you try to create makeup looks that are *'On Theme'*, yet within your own set of parameters.  And finally, you share a favorite look that you created for the prior week, on Monday and if so desired also share a photo on this thread, as well.  Now these are _*not*_ edicts---just a suggested way of functioning here.  You can in fact share a look, a photo, tips & tricks, new products or anything that you wish, at any time. The intent is to have fun and use up your makeup in the process.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope I haven't made a mistake, but I purchased 'Radiant Light' without having swatched it. I read reviews and watched a couple of videos and thought I'd try this one first.  Now I don't even specifically recall why I picked Radiant Light-----like I need a new finishing powder.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased both the pressed & loose versions of the NARS Light Reflecting powder.  I especially like the loose version but I haven't used the pressed enough to weigh in--only used it once.  Why do you prefer 'Luminous' ?


  	i wouldn't say i prefer luminous - i swatched both on my hand, but luminous happened to be the one the sales assistant applied on my face. it was nice. but now i wonder if i should try radiant before i purchase one?
  	the others seemed too light...except for the pink one, but i'm not sure that would have been a good choice for my complexion anyway.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i wouldn't say i prefer luminous - i swatched both on my hand, but luminous happened to be the one the sales assistant applied on my face. it was nice. but now i wonder if i should try radiant before i purchase one?
> the others seemed too light...except for the pink one, but i'm not sure that would have been a good choice for my complexion anyway.


 From what little information that I garnered online, there are 5/6 of these powders, and a few work for all complexions---it's a matter of personal preference, as well.  I'll definitely report back when I get, and have a chance to use Radiant Light.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> From what little information that I garnered online, there are 5/6 of these powders, and a few work for all complexions---it's a matter of personal preference, as well.  I'll definitely report back when I get, and have a chance to use Radiant Light.


	that's true - from swatching - i was dismayed but ethereal was definitely too light for my skintone. (nc43) i think dim would work, but maybe not as an all-over. it's probably a questions of how you want to use the powders too. i'd prefer an all-over option at the moment since i have a few highlighters already. of course, i don't actually NEED one at the moment at all....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

aradhana said:


> that's true - from swatching - i was dismayed but ethereal was definitely too light for my skintone. (nc43) i think dim would work, but maybe not as an all-over. it's probably a questions of how you want to use the powders too. i'd prefer an all-over option at the moment since i have a few highlighters already. of course, i don't actually NEED one at the moment at all....


 Oh I know Aradhana!  I don't need another powder or another highlighter-----I'm such a sucker for new makeup products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone.   It you were considering one of the Hourglass Ambient Light powders----*GO FOR IT! * 



I have never seen my skin look so good.  I will say, I didn't go about selecting the powder as I should have-----by swatching it in person because the 5/6 iterations offered are all different.  After watching several videos and reading numerous reviews, I took an educated guess and ended up with* 'Radiant Light'* *SCORE*!  It's gorgeous.  I applied it as an all-over face powder to set my MAC Studio Sculpt foundation and _*wow*_!!!  I couldn't believe the result.  I also purchased the Hourglass Ambient Powder brush, which is how I ended up with the powder. 



  I really wanted just the brush to use with my NARS Light Reflecting pressed powder because I didn't like the way my other brushes failed to pick up the NARS pressed powder, and I'm anti-powder puff/sponge....hate them.  I'm not abandoning my NARS pressed or loose light reflecting powders.  I love the staying power and long lasting effects of the NARS loose powder in particular.  The brush worked well after I washed & conditioned it.  In spite of the oddly shaped brush handle, I'm still able to hang it from my Benjabelle brush tree to dry.
  	Edited to include foundation & Pic


----------



## aradhana (Mar 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Everyone.   It you were considering one of the Hourglass Ambient Light powders----*GO FOR IT! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thanks for the review! i am thinking i should make a trip to sephora this weekend! i'm going to try the radiant on my face before i decide against the luminous...
  	btw, which shade do you wear in sculpt?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks for the review! i am thinking i should make a trip to sephora this weekend! i'm going to try the radiant on my face before i decide against the luminous...
> btw, which shade do you wear in sculpt?


 My pleasure Aradana!  I wear NC 44.  I hope you make it to Sephora.  Let me know which powder you decide on.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 15, 2013)

another green e/s day:

  	Eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Edgy Emerald
  	Sephora single e/s in Fantasy Forest on lid
  	MAC Shag in crease
  	MAC Smut in outer crease
  	e.l.f liquid liner on upper lashline
  	maybelline master studio e/l in black on lower lashline

  	Lips:
  	WnW 24-Carrot Goldl/s with MAC Fantabulous 1 li/g over

  	Cheeks:
  	MAC Peaches blush


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2013)

whats the difference btwn this and the nars? 


Medgal07 said:


> Hello Everyone.   It you were considering one of the Hourglass Ambient Light powders----*GO FOR IT! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sagehen!  I can only imagine, based on the names of the eye shadows how amazing your look was.....Edgy Emerald & Fantasy Forest sound awesome!


sagehen said:


> another green e/s day:
> 
> Eyes:
> Maybelline Color Tattoo in Edgy Emerald
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Both powders are supposed to give the wearer a finish that enhances the appearance of the face with properties that reflect light.  If you're considering any of them, I suggest Googling them to _*read reviews*_ and _*watch videos*_ because none of them are inexpensive.  Most of all, it's probably best to swatch them in person and not do it sight unseen like I did.  I think I was just lucky that I happened to pick one that works for me.  The NARS powders are translucent and the Hourglass powders all have different tints & hues.  The one that I opted on, 'Radiant Light,' has a lovely peach hue that really isn't captured in the pic that I provided.  I don't see it per se on my face as a peachy powder, but my face has a very obvious glow, in a soft, subtle yet noticeable way.  On me at least, the NARS loose powder give more of a matte finish.









Prettypackages said:


> whats the difference btwn this and the nars?


----------



## MissTT (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty, pretty. Your skin looks really smooth.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you MissTT.  I really have to make an effort to take care of it----but it's worth the work!


MissTT said:


> Pretty, pretty. Your skin looks really smooth.


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Mar 16, 2013)

*Wow Medgal!! You are gorgeous and the hourglass looks gorgeous on you love the glow, I have been debating between this and nars but have not yet made up my mind I'm definitely going to hit sephora and try them both out.*

*So happy to be back I told you guys almost a month ago I was studying for a huge exam and OMG I passed!!! I now finally have a job after 4 years of being in school and not working (was starting to feel like a freeloader loll). Anyways I'm super excited to be back to share awesome looks with you ladies I think I'm going to start posting a pic here and there as well one of these days lol*

*So I decided to try out the BB creams and can officially say I love the maybeline its really nice with minimal coverage*

*Face:*
*Maybelline BB cream*
*Mac NC 44 powder to set*
*NARS Amour blush*
*Mac Blunt blush to lightly sculp*

*Eyes:*
*Mac Soft brown just to soften the eye*
*NYC liquid eyeliner (this thing is awesome by the way) for a cateye*

*Lips:*
*Laura Mercier Tres Chic Lip gel in Dollface*


----------



## VampyCouture (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations MacAddictNurse!! That is really exciting! Best of luck with your future job! I know you will be great 

  	Medgal, WOW! You are so BEAUTIFUL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be thanking the heavens for that awesome bone structure! A pretty face for a pretty awesome personality


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats MacAddictNurse!


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Mar 16, 2013)

*Thank you ladies! I appreciate it *


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

MacAddictNurse.....what an accomplishment!  You should be so proud of yourself.  I wish you every success in your professional endeavors!  



Welcome back to the fold.  I'm looking forward to seeing looks that you create.  Now, about the BB cream---are you using it under your foundation or are you using it 
in lieu of foundation?  Which liquid eyeliner are you using?  Is that the MAC Penultimate?  Lastly, what color is Dollface?

Thank you for the compliment.  Let me know which powder you decide to get.


MacAddictNurse said:


> *Wow Medgal!! You are gorgeous and the hourglass looks gorgeous on you love the glow, I have been debating between this and nars but have not yet made up my mind I'm definitely going to hit sephora and try them both out.*
> 
> *So happy to be back I told you guys almost a month ago I was studying for a huge exam and OMG I passed!!! I now finally have a job after 4 years of being in school and not working (was starting to feel like a freeloader loll). Anyways I'm super excited to be back to share awesome looks with you ladies I think I'm going to start posting a pic here and there as well one of these days lol*
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Awwwww Vampy-----that's so sweet of you.  Thank you!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations MacAddict Nurse...  Time flies, I remember when you posted that. 

  	Medgal, you are gorgeous...   I like both powders on  you.  Would you say the hourlgass powders have the affect of a MAC  beauty powder?


----------



## aradhana (Mar 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Congratulations MacAddict Nurse...  Time flies, I remember when you posted that.
> 
> Medgal, you are gorgeous...   I like both powders on  you.  Would you say the hourlgass powders have the affect of a MAC  beauty powder?


  	depends on how shimmery the beauty powder is that you're comparing to....(and the particular shade of hourglass powder) if i compare the only mac beuty powder i have (alpha girl) and the hourglass powders, the beauty powder is essentially matte, whereas there is significant shimmer in the hourglass. of course the shimmer is very very fine, so it's not like it's _glittery...._


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MacAddictNurse.....what an accomplishment!  You should be so proud of yourself.  I wish you every success in your professional endeavors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_*I am using the BB cream in lieu of foundation, I figured I wanted minimal coverage but wanted the slight glow from it, have been using this as my everyday oh and I apply it with a wet beauty sponge. And here is a swatch of Dollface along with its sisters, they are super moisturizing and give you a slight tint of pink. I was crazy in love with these when they came out I ended up getting all of them and use them when I want a hint of color. I used the NYC liquid eyeliner with the felt tip in extra black I got it at walmart for $1 after looking at great reviews from many different IG makeup girls and it definitely lives up to its reputation its great for getting a fine straight line I love it.*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments Prettypackages.  I can honestly say that I have never had the effects of _*any*_ beauty powder that I've had with Hourglass.  That response surprises me especially because I was not looking for a new beauty/finishing powder.  That said, I'm not sure if it's the powder performing on my now _*improved*_ skin, if that makes sense, or if it's just really that good. 



I would need to test all of my powders.  I'm not that scientific with my makeup products---I just want to enjoy them.  I will tell you that at some point I will purchase another one of the Hourglass powders---Luminous Light also intrigued me, so I'd like to try it.


aradhana said:


> wow! you are beautiful medgal! love these pics.
> and the powder looks excellent!
> 
> i ended up at sephora this afternoon.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for entertaining my questions.  I like to be open to new ideas and products.  And thanks for taking the time to swatch the lip pies.  They are beautiful, and among my favorite colors!!!


MacAddictNurse said:


> *Thanks for the review on the hourglass powders I am so looking forward to trying them out*
> 
> *lol time definitely flies, I was studying about 9 hrs a day so it felt like the days disappeared on me*
> 
> ...


----------



## aradhana (Mar 17, 2013)

[quote name="Medgal07" url="/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/600#post_1"]  them.  I will tell you that at some point I will purchase another one of the Hourglass powders---Luminous Light also intrigued me, so I'd like to try it.[/COLOR]  :bouquet: [COLOR=008000]Thanks for your kind words Aradana!  That's funny---I grappled between the Radiant & Luminous powders, and expect that at some point I'll get the Luminous, as well.  The Radiant doesn't look shimmery on me---I just look healthy---the way that I look after a 2-week Caribbean vacation.  I would never use Radiant as a highlighter, rather it seems to enhance my highlighters.  I think I was wearing Estee Lauder's 'Heat Wave' highlighter, which I love.  I can't wait to hear what you think of the Luminous Light powder!  Which of the Illamasqua speckled polishes did you get?  I have all of them except the blue one, and I could kick myself for not getting it when I purchased the others because it's sold out![/COLOR] [/quote] I bought the blue polish, because that's the only one that was remaining in the store I was at. I really wanted the beige and the pink, but they never even got the beige in. I'm going to have to order online me thinks! I haven't played with my hourglass powder yet - I had an ipl treatment done this afternoon, so just giving my skin a lil rest.  Ironically I went and splurged on sephora stuff yesterday afternoon, and received a sephora gift card from my friend the same evening. Luckily the wishlist is never-ending... not sure what I should use it on all the same. When I receive a gift card, I like being able to tell the gifter exactly what I used their gift on, so I like making sure it's a little special!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Ironically I went and splurged on sephora stuff yesterday afternoon, and received a sephora gift card from my friend the same evening. Luckily the wishlist is never-ending...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a pretty awesome gift from your friend, and a pretty nice dilemma to have----what to buy 





.  I think the last time that I checked Sephora online, the pink one was the only one of the speckled polishes left.  On the other hand, Illamasqua online has them all.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a pretty awesome gift from your friend, and a pretty nice dilemma to have----what to buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	unfortunately illamasqua online won't be able to deliver nail polish across the ocean until further notice....i don't even know whether or not it can still be shipped within the e.u.
  	i wonder how they get it here in the first place?


----------



## aradhana (Mar 17, 2013)

so...i just opened my blue speckle polish, and it's gloopy!!!!!
  	should i take it back to the store? i'm sooo disappointed!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

They probably have a US distribution site & likely EU as well.  I nearly placed an order on the site but backed out because I had some A Englands that were destroyed due to new shipping regulations, so I decided it wasn't worth the risk.


aradhana said:


> so...i just opened my blue speckle polish, and it's gloopy!!!!!
> should i take it back to the store? i'm sooo disappointed!!!!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> They probably have a US distribution site & likely EU as well.  I nearly placed an order on the site but backed out because I had some A Englands that were destroyed due to new shipping regulations, so I decided it wasn't worth the risk.
> Oh no
> 
> 
> ...


  	i will try the upside down thing. the sad part is they didn't have any others in stock, so i won't be able to exchange. in any case, i ordered the pink before it disappeared off the website! i hope they get more stock!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope it is ok I don't remember my purple being gloppy.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 17, 2013)

This thread had me re-think the Hourglass Ambient powders, so I went back to Sephora today to swatch them again.  Radiant's to shimmery/glittery to be an all over face powder for me, and luminous seemed to make me look ashy.  The ones that looked best on my skin were Mood and Dim, so I want to go back and try those again.  I only want to get one, if I can help it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

LOL at if you can help it.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 18, 2013)

MacAddictNurse said:


> *Wow Medgal!! You are gorgeous and the hourglass looks gorgeous on you love the glow, I have been debating between this and nars but have not yet made up my mind I'm definitely going to hit sephora and try them both out.*
> 
> *So happy to be back I told you guys almost a month ago I was studying for a huge exam and OMG I passed!!! I now finally have a job after 4 years of being in school and not working (was starting to feel like a freeloader loll). Anyways I'm super excited to be back to share awesome looks with you ladies I think I'm going to start posting a pic here and there as well one of these days lol*
> 
> ...


 *That's awesome great news MacAddictNurse!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Once you wear one, and it looks better than you ever imagined it would, you'll want to try another!  It's like that lays potato chip phenomena---can't eat just one.
I'm very close to pulling the trigger on another one but trying to exercise some restraint because I had already purchased both versions of the NARS light reflecting powder.






PixieDancer said:


> You look absolutley fantastic!  WOWZA!  Did you just talk me into ANOTHER face powder!?!?!  Ahhhhhh!!  HeeHee wink
> 
> 
> *That's awesome great news MacAddictNurse!*


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much for entertaining my questions.  I like to be open to new ideas and products.  And thanks for taking the time to swatch the lip pies.  They are beautiful, and among my favorite colors!!!


 *Of course, but the swatches are not mine sorry should of been specific I actually got them because of these swatches when they first came out*


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Mar 18, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> You look absolutley fantastic!  WOWZA!  Did you just talk me into ANOTHER face powder!?!?!  Ahhhhhh!!  HeeHee wink
> 
> 
> *That's awesome great news MacAddictNurse!*


 *Thank you Pixie I actually met 2 co-workers today and one of them speaks MAC loll super happy about that someone to go store crazy with*


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

So I went to play with the radiant powders today.  I couldn't tell what to get until I went out in the sun.  Then I forgot what I was looking at LOL.  Then I reswatched them and wrote the names on my arm.  I tried to take pics but they started to fade by the time I got home, and the camera on my phone sucks.  LOL 

  	I loved the sheen of Mood, Radiant seems to shimmery on me, but is a  pretty color. Diffused and Etheral seemed ashy.  I honestly don't think I need them all.  

  	Btw, the sephora reps were getting on my nerves.  I'm like if y'all ask me one more time if I need anything, or try to make small talk about the product I'm buying.  I'm going to scream.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

No issue!  Thanks for sharing, just the same!






MacAddictNurse said:


> *Thank you Pixie I actually met 2 co-workers today and one of them speaks MAC loll super happy about that someone to go store crazy with*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad you got to swatch them Pretty!  Which one did you get?  I might consider one more but certainly not all of them.  Two just might be excessive.  You weren't considering them all were you, or did you mean you don't think you need them _at all ?????_


Prettypackages said:


> So I went to play with the radiant powders today.  I couldn't tell what to get until I went out in the sun.  Then I forgot what I was looking at LOL.  Then I reswatched them and wrote the names on my arm.  I tried to take pics but they started to fade by the time I got home, and the camera on my phone sucks.  LOL
> 
> I loved the sheen of Mood, Radiant seems to shimmery on me, but is a  pretty color. Diffused and Etheral seemed ashy. * I honestly don't think I need them all.  *
> 
> Btw, the sephora reps were getting on my nerves.  I'm like if y'all ask me one more time if I need anything, or try to make small talk about the product I'm buying.  I'm going to scream.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> So I went to play with the radiant powders today.  I couldn't tell what to get until I went out in the sun.  Then I forgot what I was looking at LOL.  Then I reswatched them and wrote the names on my arm.  I tried to take pics but they started to fade by the time I got home, and the camera on my phone sucks.  LOL
> 
> I loved the sheen of Mood, Radiant seems to shimmery on me, but is a  pretty color. Diffused and Etheral seemed ashy.  I honestly don't think I need them all.
> 
> Btw, the sephora reps were getting on my nerves.  I'm like if y'all ask me one more time if I need anything, or try to make small talk about the product I'm buying.  I'm going to scream.


  	i swatched them several times before buying. $52 (that's how much they are here) is a lot for me, for one product that isn't skincare.  (no, i don't usually don't buy high end stuff) i felt that the difference in the powders is quite subtle, so i won't be buying more than one. there's too much other fun stuff i need to save money for!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Enjoy the Luminous Light powder Aradhana!  Let us know how you like wearing it.


aradhana said:


> i swatched them several times before buying. $52 (that's how much they are here) is a lot for me, for one product that isn't skincare.  (no, i don't usually don't buy high end stuff) i felt that the difference in the powders is quite subtle, so i won't be buying more than one. there's too much other fun stuff i need to save money for!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh yeah, LoL pretty packages about the small talk about what you're buying...I hate that too, though I find I don't usually have the problem with sephoras around here...They don't seem to have enough staff to stalk us. somehow always when I go to body shop that happens, and I'm like, just let me choose my stuff and make my purchase so I can get out of here!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you got to swatch them Pretty!  Which one did you get?  I might consider one more but certainly not all of them.  Two just might be excessive.  You weren't considering them all were you, or did you mean you don't think you need them _at all ?????_


  	LOL   I honestly don't think I need them at all, but I meant I don't need all of them.  Because they did different things, I could see why you could get them all.  I think two or three is plenty.  I got Mood the one with the pink sheen.  I went back today.  Hopefully the pics came out and I'll post them later.   I might get radiant, it reminded me of the magically cool powder cajun.   

  	I see why you told us to swatch and read blogs.   

  	While I was testing them yesterday, I pulled out my phone to get the color descriptions, and see which ones you two got.  I kinda want to go back AGAIN, and test them on my face.  but it will take me a few times to wear and see what I like and when I want to wear them.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Oh yeah, LoL pretty packages about the small talk about what you're buying...I hate that too, though I find I don't usually have the problem with sephoras around here...They don't seem to have enough staff to stalk us. somehow always when I go to body shop that happens, and I'm like, just let me choose my stuff and make my purchase so I can get out of here!


  	RIGHT!!   Plus I was feeling some type of way, and not in the mood for small talk.  I get enough knowledge from here and blogs, so I don't always need theirs.  But I was seriously about to scream "LEAVE ME ALONE"


----------



## aradhana (Mar 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> RIGHT!!   Plus I was feeling some type of way, and not in the mood for small talk.  I get enough knowledge from here and blogs, so I don't always need theirs.  But I was seriously about to scream "LEAVE ME ALONE"


  	i don't mind when the sales assistants reccommend what they think might look good, or possible uses/combinations i may not have tried.  but when they say generic things like 'here's the new collection, it's LE.(insert silence)' or 'these xyz products are like _sooooo_ great!' ...i usually cringe and run away from them...i like when they just signal their presence and availability to give assistance if desired, and allow me to browse...i like taking my time to consider the possibilities...


----------



## sagehen (Mar 21, 2013)

First full day of Spring! The fever has got me:

  	Eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze
  	Sephora Single e/s in Warm Sand on lids
  	MAC Shag in crease
  	Dipdown liner on upper and lower lashlines
  	Great Lash Mascara in Very Black

  	Cheeks:
  	Black Radiance Artisan Baked Blush in Warm Berry topped with Toasted Almond (I should have used Rum Spice bronzer on top but I couldn't find it)

  	Lips: MAC lipglass in Enchantress - I am on a lipgloss kick - I dunno why

  	A woman at work commented on how "springy" I l ooked - mission accomplished! It's just a much brighter, softer look than I did all winter. I was always with the smoky eyes and contouring...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> First full day of Spring! The fever has got me:
> 
> Eyes:
> Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze
> ...


 Super nice Sagehen!  I'll bet the peachy hue of Enchantress really complimented your eye look. I am so ready for spring too, but winter doesn't want to leave.  I awakened to snow yesterday, the second day of spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with more in the forecast for Monday.  I have a few looks to post and hope to do that later today.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 22, 2013)

sagehen
  	that sounds really nice and springy indeed!

  	unfortunately the weather in my area is also not very springy....we got 10" of snow dumped on us the other day, so though we have sunshine, it feels very much like the dead of winter!  i've been sticking to my winter looks for the moment....can't wait till we get some warm weather!

  	i recently picked up sin blush from nars, which i'm really enjoying.  it was on my wishlist for a very long time, so i'm glad i finally got it!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 23, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sagehen
> that sounds really nice and springy indeed!
> 
> unfortunately the weather in my area is also not very springy....we got 10" of snow dumped on us the other day, so though we have sunshine, it feels very much like the dead of winter!  i've been sticking to my winter looks for the moment....can't wait till we get some warm weather!
> ...


	Thank you ladies - I am trying another look tonight - I soo want to wear Sephora Picnic in the Park. It is a green shimmer that is calling my name.

  	OAN, do any of you ladies of a certain age find that as you get older you start to shy away from glitter and go with shimmer instead? I am not sure why but I just don't want to spend time on my makeup removing glitter lol. This I know.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2013)

what is OAN, on another note?  

	I never got into glitter.  I know Lilinah is older and love glitter.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I never got into glitter.  I know Lilinah is older and love glitter.


  	@ the bolded - yep!


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 23, 2013)

I did a  youtube video recreating iggy azaleas looks in her recent video but i found it was also great for spring ....


  	eyes:
  	mac soft brown eyeshadow
  	mac aqua eyeshadow
  	milani eye tech liquid eyeliner
  	urban decay blackout eyeshadow
  	benefit they're real mascara
  	l'oreal voluminous fasle fiber lashes

  	lips:
  	mac stripdown lip liner
  	mac russian red

  	face:
  	anastasia brow wiz- medium ash
  	make up for ever hd foundation - 173
  	nars radiant creamy concealer - biscuit 
  	mac gingerly blush + mac soft meow blush


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2013)

L'oreal makes false lashes? Or is that a mascara? 

  	Sounds very pretty.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 23, 2013)

Glitter...ya, I only really go for it for very special events-like new year or something. And then it's more for the eyes than lips/ cheeks. Even glitter nailpolish is a bit iffy for me. Especially since it's a pain to remove! Inconsistent of me, but I occasionally like the chunky, varying size glitter polishes - as long as they're in a tasteful colour palette!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 24, 2013)

OK, I had a good green eye look today:

  	Face:
  	MAC C7/N7 F&B mix
  	NYX Translucent Dark Loose Powder
  	Ben Nye Extra Dark Cream Shadow for contour
  	La Femme Orange Blush

  	Eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Ready, Set Green
  	La Femme Ultra Pearl e/s in Emerald on lid
  	La Femme Dark Brown e/s in crease
  	LaFemme Ultra Pearl Shadow in Black Pearl in outer crease
  	MAC Brown Down to fill in brows
  	Mac Fluidline in Blacktrack on upper and lower lash line

  	Lips:
  	Maybelline Vivid Lipcolor in Vibrant Mandarin


----------



## aradhana (Mar 24, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OK, I had a good green eye look today:
> 
> Face:
> MAC C7/N7 F&B mix
> ...


  	sounds pretty! i like how you've combined it with the orange lips and blush - it must have looked great!
  	btw, where do you guys buy ben nye products?  i'm interested in trying their banana powder, but haven't a clue where to get it from!


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> L'oreal makes false lashes? Or is that a mascara?
> 
> Sounds very pretty.


  	Oh yes the mascara lol sorry about that.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 24, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sounds pretty! i like how you've combined it with the orange lips and blush - it must have looked great!
> btw, where do you guys buy ben nye products?  i'm interested in trying their banana powder, but haven't a clue where to get it from!


	I buy mine from a local pro beauty supply house, but it can be found online at places that sell pro or theater makeup like camerareadycosmetics.com. I am forever angry with whatever celebrity's MUA let that secret out; three price increases in a year and they no longer manufacture the large tub of banana powder. Websites hiking up the price even more (OK, done being crochety now).

  	Banana powder is nice; it's just a setting powder, but if you end up trying some Ben Nye, also look into his Mojave Luxury Powders, made just for WOC. And the Neutral Set. We are talking face still on like you just did it after a night on the town, WITH oil control (I am very oily, and this keeps me from having to blot for at least 5 hours).

  	ETA: I forgot my face for the day!

  	FACE: MAC F&B N7/C7 mix
  	NC50 loose powder
  	CoverGirl Queen Ebony Bronze on Cheeks

  	Eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Test My Teal
  	MAC Robin's Egg e/s on lid
  	MAC Shag in crease
  	MAC Blacktrack fluidline on upper lashline only
  	Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in blackest black

  	Lips:
  	clear gloss (I am having an allergy issue so my lips are splitting open. I just do my best to keep them moist)


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Mar 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree, Pretty. There's like a different vibe. Maybe it's due to the restlessness of waiting for upcoming collections. The atmosphere seems more abrasive and not as welcoming. I always feel happy when I visit this thread and the Nail Polish thread. We dance a lot in the Polish thread.


  	Thank you MedGal and cartoon Chic.  I appreciate the kind words.  I will definitely be around more.  I might just check out the Polish Thread one day. LOL


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Both powders are supposed to give the wearer a finish that enhances the appearance of the face with properties that reflect light.  If you're considering any of them, I suggest Googling them to _*read reviews*_ and _*watch videos*_ because none of them are inexpensive.  Most of all, it's probably best to swatch them in person and not do it sight unseen like I did.  I think I was just lucky that I happened to pick one that works for me.  The NARS powders are translucent and the Hourglass powders all have different tints & hues.  The one that I opted on, 'Radiant Light,' has a lovely peach hue that really isn't captured in the pic that I provided.  I don't see it per se on my face as a peachy powder, but my face has a very obvious glow, in a soft, subtle yet noticeable way.  On me at least, the NARS loose powder give more of a matte finish.


  	i havent been here in ages but OMG you look amazing! beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sounds pretty! i like how you've combined it with the orange lips and blush - it must have looked great!
> btw, where do you guys buy ben nye products?  i'm interested in trying their banana powder, but haven't a clue where to get it from!






Aradhana.  You can purchase the Ben Nye Powder at Camera ready Cosmetics.  Here's the link;

  	                                                               https://camerareadycosmetics.com


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i havent been here in ages but OMG you look amazing! beautiful


 Thank you Kimibos.  I've been a bad girl too--haven't ventured off the nail polish thread for a while now.  It's just so much fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a shout-out to our Glammy Girl. 





If you happen by Glammy, we miss you, we're thinking of you and still praying that things work out.  Much love and positive thoughts to you!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Kimibos.  I've been a bad girl too--haven't ventured off the nail polish thread for a while now.  It's just so much fun!


  	   the polish thread is total insanity lol


----------



## aradhana (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Aradhana.  You can purchase the Ben Nye Powder at Camera ready Cosmetics.  Here's the link;
> 
> https://camerareadycosmetics.com


  	thanks medgal! sagehen also reccomended them and also makeup maniac, so i am going to peruse those websites a little.  i guess i will probably need to find other items to purchase though to get my money's worth for shipping!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2013)

Total awesomeness, butvery bad for the wallet






aradhana said:


> thanks medgal! sagehen also reccomended them and also makeup maniac, so i am going to peruse those websites a little.  i guess i will probably need to find other items to purchase though to get my money's worth for shipping!


----------



## VampyCouture (Mar 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Just a shout-out to our Glammy Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Medgal, you're always so thoughtful!

  	I am also sending out some positive vibes your way Glammy Girl! Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## sagehen (Mar 27, 2013)

In the spirit of Spring I am going to dig out my Bright Future e/s tomorrow. Does anyone have any lip suggestions?

  	In the meantime ,does anyone know how to empty the trash folder in my pm's?


----------



## glammy girl (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys! Just thought I'd pop in just to say that I'm ok. Had my surgery on Monday but I'm home now recovering. Still in lots of pain, can't wait to get better. Hope you guys are all well. Missed the forum lots. Got so much to catch up on, will be back once I'm feeling better  Thank u so much for the well wishes, really really appreciate the support  Be back soon...


----------



## VampyCouture (Mar 28, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! Just thought I'd pop in just to say that I'm ok. Had my surgery on Monday but I'm home now recovering. Still in lots of pain, can't wait to get better. Hope you guys are all well. Missed the forum lots. Got so much to catch up on, will be back once I'm feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Glammy!!

  	That is great! Glad to hear! Rest up and let us know if we can help you with anything 'makeup wise'! So happy to hear you are feeling better, though!!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 28, 2013)

Good news, Glammy. Get well soon.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 28, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! Just thought I'd pop in just to say that I'm ok. Had my surgery on Monday but I'm home now recovering. Still in lots of pain, can't wait to get better. Hope you guys are all well. Missed the forum lots. Got so much to catch up on, will be back once I'm feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	that's great news! see you soon!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! Just thought I'd pop in just to say that I'm ok. Had my surgery on Monday but I'm home now recovering. Still in lots of pain, can't wait to get better. Hope you guys are all well. Missed the forum lots. Got so much to catch up on, will be back once I'm feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thanks for the update!!!   get well soon!!  <3!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 30, 2013)

hey ladies
  	thread seems a bit quiet these days...
  	do we have a theme yet for april? if not, can we do purple? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	hope you're all doing well and having a great easter weekend for those who have a long weekend/holiday!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 30, 2013)

aradhana said:


> hey ladies
> thread seems a bit quiet these days...
> do we have a theme yet for april? if not, can we do purple?
> 
> ...


	Purple would be delightful! That color works everywhere.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't really have green makeup so, I'd welcome purple. I have some MUFE compacts that I haven't touched so I'd welcome the challenge. I tend to be drawn to purple shadows, but don't wear them anymore.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 31, 2013)

ooh why not wear purple (I am trying to answer this for myself too)?

  	You have got to get some green e/s. A forest green shadow would look great on your complexion.


----------



## VampyCouture (Mar 31, 2013)

I would welcome a purple theme.

  	I just pulled out Stolen Moment EDES from the Glamourdaze collection yesterday and I can't believe I have been sleeping on this shadow. It is so gorgeous! I forgot how fun it is to wear purple.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 31, 2013)

sagehen said:


> ooh why not wear purple (I am trying to answer this for myself too)?
> 
> You have got to get some green e/s. A forest green shadow would look great on your complexion.


  	No good reason. LOL. I've just been doing the neutral thing for the last couple years.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 1, 2013)

Wore purple today! I don't love the look, but I'm glad I'm messing in untouched makeup.

  	MUFE #92 lids - matte brilliant purple
  	MUFE #126? full eye - tan beige shimmer
  	UD Darkhorse crease - bronze-plum shimmer
  	UD 27/7 eyeliner Zero - black (thinly lined)
  	NARS Seduction blush - sangria (applied lightly)
  	CHANEL La Provocante lipstick - deep plum (dabbed and smooshed and topped with clear gloss)

  	Base:
  	By Terry Hyaluronic Primer
  	Estee Lauder Invisible Fluid foundation 4CN1
  	MAC Mineralize Concealer NC42
  	NARS Light Reflecting Powder loose


----------



## sagehen (Apr 1, 2013)

Me too! I was just coming here to say this! I am at work so just the color rundown:

  	UD Psyachadelic Sister on lid, into crease, MAC Trax for transition color, MAC Smut in outer crease, thin line of black liquid liner (Maybelline Master Studio pen), two coats of CG LashBlast Fusion mascara in Very Black. NYX African Queen gloss on lips, MAC Refined Deeper bronze on cheeks.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 1, 2013)

wow! i'm glad you're all in on the purple theme!
  	i was without makeup today...i've been painting in one of the bedrooms at home, so it's been a pretty scruffy weekend! i'm living out of a bag for a bit since i'm staying at my cousin's place, but i think maybe wednesday or thursday i might actually be able to pull off a makeup look!

  	TT and sagehen, i'm digging the purple/bronze combos!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey where has Medgal been?? I'm not a usual in this thread but I always stop in a lot of them and I haven't noticed her on : ( hope all is well Medgal xoxoxo and Glammy girl good to hear you're feeling a little better, hugs your way  Hi Vampy hi MissTT, Hi aradhana :bouquet:


----------



## MissTT (Apr 1, 2013)

I purchased Maybelline Mirrored Plum while waiting to get my hands on Heroine so maybe I'll do another purple lip tomorrow. Any office-friendly recommendations for eye shadow colors with a purple lip? Wait a minute. Why haven't I filled my lips with NYX Purple Rain and topped with All My Purple Life lipglass? I suppose b/c I don't really reach for purples anymore. I'll get it done this month.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 1, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> Hi Vampy hi MissTT, Hi aradhana


  	hi hwdsprincess! 

  	i was just wondering the same thing! medgal's m.i.a....we miss you medgal!


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 1, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> Hi Vampy hi MissTT, Hi aradhana








 Hi hwdsprincess! I hope you are enjoying your new job! 

  	I was thinking about Medgal earlier too. She has been absent from the nail polish thread also, even though I only stalk that thread every now and then, I've noticed. 

  	Medgal, I hope all is well! This thread is not the same without you!!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Apr 1, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Hi hwdsprincess! I hope you are enjoying your new job!   I was thinking about Medgal earlier too. She has been absent from the nail polish thread also, even though I only stalk that thread every now and then, I've noticed.  Medgal, I hope all is well! This thread is not the same without you!!:grouphug:


  Oh it's ok lol they're not very welcoming there I'm a nice person I like to say good morning and all that good stuff haha so I just keep to myself maybe later idk how much later it's been 3 weeks already but I'm ok I'm busy with MY job and worrying what makeup i hope to not miss and not gossiping lol... But other than that can't complain it's a job go in go out and go on w my life


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 2, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> Oh it's ok lol they're not very welcoming there I'm a nice person I like to say good morning and all that good stuff haha so I just keep to myself maybe later idk how much later it's been 3 weeks already but I'm ok I'm busy with MY job and worrying what makeup i hope to not miss and not gossiping lol... But other than that can't complain it's a job go in go out and go on w my life


  	Exactly! Pay them no mind. You are there to do your job and that's unfortunate that you can't even enjoy a friendly work experience. Well keep doing what you're doing, it pays big time to be a nice person  Kill them with kindness lol

  	And yes to more makeup, no gossiping!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 2, 2013)

hwdsprincess you'll be fine. If it doesn't get better a new position will come along. I wish people would just raise their kids right. Then we wouldn't have to deal with all these people who don't know how to behave professionally at work. I swear so many of them think it's junior high.

  	Medgal hope all is well with you...

  	aradhana mentioned purple/bronze combos so I decided to do more of a bronzy eye using my UD Naked palette paired with a plum lip.
*Eyes:*
  	Half Baked - bronze; brow and lid
  	Smog - golden brown shimmer; lid
  	Darkhorse - bronze-plum shimmer; crease
  	Toasted - taupe bronze; transition color above crease
  	Zero 24/7 eye liner - black

*Lips:*
  	NYX Purple Rain l/l
  	Maybelline Color Sensational l/g Mirrored Plum

*Base:*
*B*y Terry Hyaluronic Hydra-Primer
  	CoverGirl Queen Collection All Day Flawless Foundation Q805 Amber Glow
  	MAC Mineralize Concealer NC42
  	NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder in t-zone and under eyes
  	NARS Seduction blushed which did not want to show up on my face today using the Yachiyo


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> hwdsprincess you'll be fine. If it doesn't get better a new position will come along. I wish people would just raise their kids right. Then we wouldn't have to deal with all these people who don't know how to behave professionally at work. I swear so many of them think it's junior high.
> 
> Medgal hope all is well with you...
> 
> ...


  	MissTT, your look sounds awesome!! I still need to hunt for Mirrored Plum and grab the CG Queen all day flawless. I haven't worn my Naked Palette in almost 4 months until I brought it on my trip to NY last week. It was the only palette I used and I fell back in love with it.

  	My favorite combo using those shades from the Naked palette are:

  	Mac Orpheus Powerpoint pencil (Black-gold pencil) on the lid + UD smog over it. Absolutely gorgeous golden-bronze. (I am NC50 for reference).

  	Maybelline Color Tattoo-Inked in Pink (irridescent, semi-metallic pink) + UD Half Baked over it. (a little bit of Buck in the crease). An awesome rose gold color for the spring!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 2, 2013)

Echoing on the thoughts for Medgal...

  	Today:
  	MUFE F&B (mix of 44/46)
  	MAC Prep n Prime Pressed Powder
  	NYX HD Concealer in Nutmeg

  	Eyes:
  	WnW Spring Shadows from Going in the Wild 8-pan palette: matte lilac on lid, frosty brown in crease, dark glittery puple in outer crease to smoke it out
  	MAC Fluidline in Lithograph on upper and lower lashline
  	CG LashBlast Fusion in very black on lashes

  	Lips:
  	NYX lipliner in Pinky
  	WnW MegaLAst l/s in Smoking Hot Pink (trying to decide if this is a dupe for MAC Silly)


----------



## MissTT (Apr 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Echoing on the thoughts for Medgal...
> 
> Today:
> MUFE F&B (mix of 44/46)
> ...


  	Your eye look sounds so so pretty.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks - It was a spur of the moment thing.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy birthday hwdsprincess!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello everyone!  So sorry about my brief absence. I'm really flattered and extremely grateful that you noticed and I truly appreciate your collective sentiments.     




I was MIA primarily due to holiday entertaining---both Passover & Easter. 



We hosted family dinner and I was busy for the week prior and pretty exhausted for a few days following, but I'm clawing my way back to normalcy!  A great time was had by all.  Now I'm in catch up mode.  Although it's currently 32 degrees I'm desperately trying to get into spring and warm weather mode through *C**O**L**O**R*.  I'm so excited for lights and brights!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

This is the best news ever Glammy!  I hope each day brings much improvement and much less discomfort.  It will be great to have you back!!  






glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! Just thought I'd pop in just to say that I'm ok. Had my surgery on Monday but I'm home now recovering. Still in lots of pain, can't wait to get better. Hope you guys are all well. Missed the forum lots. Got so much to catch up on, will be back once I'm feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh how I chuckled when I saw all the buzz about purple because I just happen to be wearing-----drum roll please----wait for it-----*PURPLE *



*I'm wearing Dior's Forget-Me-Not which is a lovely rose scented purple **nail polish.*


VampyCouture said:


> I would welcome a purple theme.
> 
> I just pulled out Stolen Moment EDES from the Glamourdaze collection yesterday and I can't believe I have been sleeping on this shadow. It is so gorgeous! I forgot how fun it is to wear purple.


 *Great suggestion Vampy!!!  I got that one too and wore it only once.  It's lovely.  Time for me to dust that one off.  I also got the Archie's Girls, 'Spoiled Rich' palette that could use some new found love as well as several lavender & purple pigments in my stash.   Great idea ladies------let's have some fun with purple!!!!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Thank you so much Hwdsprincess!!  It sounds like you have a lot going on.  I hope your birthday was truly special, and I wish you much success on your new job.*


hwdsprincess said:


> Oh it's ok lol they're not very welcoming there I'm a nice person I like to say good morning and all that good stuff haha so I just keep to myself maybe later idk how much later it's been 3 weeks already but I'm ok I'm busy with MY job and worrying what makeup i hope to not miss and not gossiping lol... But other than that can't complain it's a job go in go out and go on w my life


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

*MissTT.  The work **environment shouldn't be tainted by rudeness and unprofessionalism, and those issues need to be addressed in the home.*

*Well I'm getting back on track and looking forward to trying this look in particular using my UD Naked palette and perhaps pairing it with MAC's Heroine l/s which I got during its first release.  BTW, how do you like the NLRLP?  I see that you're using it only under your eyes & the T-zone.  Is there a particular reason why you don't use it all over?  I'm not familiar with NARS Seduction blush---color family???  I'm so excited to try this look.  I'll decide on a blush at that time.*


MissTT said:


> hwdsprincess you'll be fine. If it doesn't get better a new position will come along. I wish people would just raise their kids right. Then we wouldn't have to deal with all these people who don't know how to behave professionally at work. I swear so many of them think it's junior high.
> 
> Medgal hope all is well with you...
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

*All really great ideas---especially Trax.  I can't believe how easy it is to forget about these amazing products.  I love being reminded of them!*


aradhana said:


> wow! i'm glad you're all in on the purple theme!
> i was without makeup today...i've been painting in one of the bedrooms at home, so it's been a pretty scruffy weekend! i'm living out of a bag for a bit since i'm staying at my cousin's place, but i think maybe wednesday or thursday i might actually be able to pull off a makeup look!
> 
> TT and sagehen, i'm digging the purple/bronze combos!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Just curious MissTT---Why didn't you love the look?  *


MissTT said:


> Wore purple today! I don't love the look, but I'm glad I'm messing in untouched makeup.
> 
> MUFE #92 lids - matte brilliant purple
> MUFE #126? full eye - tan beige shimmer
> ...


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal,

  	Happy to see you back on this thread and that you endorse the chosen purple color of the month!!

  	Your Dior nails sound great! I am fully embracing purple on my nails with Chanel's Taboo nail polish and will be rocking Rebel and Heroine a lot this month! Can't get enough of purple! And yes, bust out the Stolen Moment. It is freaking gorgeous!! I need to do another look with this shadow stat!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Hi Vampy!  Team player here---I love the team's choice! *[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*And because of you I am so doing a polish change today!  I have Chanel's Taboo and I've never worn it.  I started rifling my stash for other hidden treasures and pulled out MAC's Evening Stroll lip and cheek pot from the Casual Colour collection, Rebel (again thanks to you) & Up the Amp & Flaunting It (plummy purple) from the Kissable Lip collection.  *[/FONT]*I'd say that's a pretty good start.  I have a MAC 15 shadow palette of all lavenders & purples to play with too, so I need to get started with a look!  I can't wait to hear what you come up with next----you're definitely on a roll!!!*


VampyCouture said:


> Medgal,
> 
> Happy to see you back on this thread and that you endorse the chosen purple color of the month!!
> 
> Your Dior nails sound great! I am fully embracing purple on my nails with Chanel's Taboo nail polish and will be rocking Rebel and Heroine a lot this month! Can't get enough of purple! And yes, bust out the Stolen Moment. It is freaking gorgeous!! I need to do another look with this shadow stat!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 4, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


*Just curious MissTT---Why didn't you love the look?  *


  	MUFE #92 doesn't show up very pigmented on me for some reason. It's really drab instead of brilliant purple. That's why I don't touch it. I feel like my natural skin color really pulls shadows down so I probably need to work on a good neutral base. I'm also starting to think that I look much better with very dark colors on my lids. I don't really bother with that when I'm at work where I'm trying for a light-n-natural look. Been focusing more on wearing bolder lips, but I've noticed recently that doing up my eyes looks incredible. Doing up my eyes calls attention to my eyes, but wearing a bold lip calls attention to my lipstick. Does that make sense? Noticing me vs. noticing my makeup


  	It's purple day again! Sorry not doing my fave looks of the week just posting several LOL.

*EYES*
  	Groundwork Paint Pot - mid-tone neutral taupe
  	A Natural Flirt: light peach w/ gold shimmer - highlight
  	Stylishly Merry: midtone dusty violet - lid
  	Stolen Moment: dark taupe - crease and v
  	Urban Decay Zero eye liner - black
  	Armani Eyes to Kill masacara - black

*LIPS*
  	Prep + Prime Lip
  	NYX Purple Rain lip liner
  	HEROINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  	(Maybelline Mirrored Plum lip gloss added later)

*FACE*
  	By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra-Primer
  	Estee Lauder Invisible Foundation 4CN1
  	Mineralize concealer NC42
  	NARS Light Reflecting powder
  	NARS Lovejoy blush - shimmering bronzed rose


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 4, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Medgal,
> 
> Happy to see you back on this thread and that you endorse the chosen purple color of the month!!
> 
> Your Dior nails sound great! I am fully embracing purple on my nails with Chanel's Taboo nail polish and will be rocking Rebel and Heroine a lot this month! Can't get enough of purple! And yes, bust out the *Stolen Moment*. It is freaking gorgeous!! I need to do another look with this shadow stat!


  	Yikes, I meant Round Midnight lol (Though I also love SM)


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> MUFE #92 doesn't show up very pigmented on me for some reason. It's really drab instead of brilliant purple. That's why I don't touch it. I feel like my natural skin color really pulls shadows down so I probably need to work on a good neutral base. I'm also starting to think that I look much better with very dark colors on my lids. I don't really bother with that when I'm at work where I'm trying for a light-n-natural look. Been focusing more on wearing bolder lips, but I've noticed recently that doing up my eyes looks incredible. Doing up my eyes calls attention to my eyes, but wearing a bold lip calls attention to my lipstick.* Does that make sense? Noticing me vs. noticing my makeup*
> 
> 
> It's purple day again! Sorry not doing my fave looks of the week just posting several LOL.
> ...








 I also think people may not be used to seeing you do your lips up. I remember when I refused to wear lipstick (oh the horror), the first time I wore red lipstick out, everyone was asking what I was wearing and they liked it. But now, no one even gives it a second glance. My friends and family know that I will most likely have some sort of lip color on my lips, so they don't even notice lipstick on me anymore. 

  	Okay MissTT, that look sounds so pretty!

  	I am loving you choice of look today! I will try to do a variation of this today.

  	To Hwdsprincess,

  	I hope you had a good birthday! I wore Moxie w/ Beet l/l today because of your suggestion!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 4, 2013)

Good to see you Medgal!

  	I am not feeling well, so I just did a neutral eye this morning with my NYX Nude on Nude palette, and put Heroine lipstick on. In my defense I have a rockin' purple mani - Essie Sexy Divide - it is a vibrant jelly purple, and I have Sinful Frenzy glitter on top.

  	I wish I had thought to grab my Ben Nye Grapevine blush - that would have really put some color in my face.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 4, 2013)

By the way, NYX Purple Rain goes PERFECTLY with Heroine lipstick and is only 1/5th the price of MAC.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> By the way, NYX Purple Rain goes PERFECTLY with Heroine lipstick and is only 1/5th the price of MAC.


  	OMG GET OUTTA MY MAKEUP BAG! I HAVE A PURPLE RAIN LINER IN IT NOW! AND my Heroine lipliner was not placed on hold as promised...AAARGH.


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> By the way, NYX Purple Rain goes PERFECTLY with Heroine lipstick and is only 1/5th the price of MAC.


  	Well i guess i know which pencil to pick up after my heroine lip liner finishes. Thanks for the look!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll post a pic when I get home, sagehen. Snapped some before I left for work with my camera. Here are some quick snaps from my phone. Note: the color was not applied deeply b/c I had a meeting and tbh I don't know if the lipstick really went w/ my outfit. LOL

  	1. Heroine + Purple Rain                     2. Mirrored Plum added


----------



## sagehen (Apr 4, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



	 		I'll post a pic when I get home, sagehen. Snapped some before I left for work with my camera. Here are some quick snaps from my phone. Note: the color was not applied deeply b/c I had a meeting and tbh I don't know if the lipstick really went w/ my outfit. LOL

 	 		1. Heroine + Purple Rain                     2. Mirrored Plum added







  	I just got Mirrored Plum also - I think I will try this combo at lunch - it will make me feel better. Thanks


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

*That makes total sense---to emphasize the eyes and to avoid having them compete with the lips, wear one bold and the other soft.  That's why a nude lip works great with a smokey eye look, for example.*


MissTT said:


> MUFE #92 doesn't show up very pigmented on me for some reason. It's really drab instead of brilliant purple. That's why I don't touch it. I feel like my natural skin color really pulls shadows down so I probably need to work on a good neutral base. I'm also starting to think that I look much better with very dark colors on my lids. I don't really bother with that when I'm at work where I'm trying for a light-n-natural look. Been focusing more on wearing bolder lips, but I've noticed recently that doing up my eyes looks incredible. Doing up my eyes calls attention to my eyes, but wearing a bold lip calls attention to my lipstick. Does that make sense? Noticing me vs. noticing my makeup
> 
> 
> It's purple day again! Sorry not doing my fave looks of the week just posting several LOL.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Thank you Sagehen.  I hope you're feeling better---and good for you for rocking a look even while 'under the weather.'  Love your fighting spirit  Be well! *[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sagehen said:


> Good to see you Medgal!
> 
> I am not feeling well, so I just did a neutral eye this morning with my NYX Nude on Nude palette, and put Heroine lipstick on. In my defense I have a rockin' purple mani - Essie Sexy Divide - it is a vibrant jelly purple, and I have Sinful Frenzy glitter on top.
> 
> I wish I had thought to grab my Ben Nye Grapevine blush - that would have really put some color in my face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*So, so pretty MissTT. *[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* You were the inspiration for my look today.  I paired bronze with purple and loved the result.  I used your suggested products but swapped out a few products, adding some of my old *[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*favorites.*[/FONT] 





MissTT said:


> I'll post a pic when I get home, sagehen. Snapped some before I left for work with my camera. Here are some quick snaps from my phone. Note: the color was not applied deeply b/c I had a meeting and tbh I don't know if the lipstick really went w/ my outfit. LOL
> 
> 1. Heroine + Purple Rain                     2. Mirrored Plum added


----------



## sagehen (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Thank you Sagehen.  I hope you're feeling better---and good for you for rocking a look even while 'under the weather.'  Love your fighting spirit  Be well! *[/FONT]


  	I swear when I look better I feel better. Thanks for your well wishes - it's just allergies out of control. I have to figure out what will work this year...and then I will be OK lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I couldn't agree more Sagehen---so worth the effort!![/FONT]  	   	 


sagehen said:


> I swear when I look better I feel better. Thanks for your well wishes - it's just allergies out of control. I have to figure out what will work this year...and then I will be OK lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]So, my first look in our Purple theme was inspired by our very own MissTT [/FONT]_



EYES:
 Indianwood (antique bronze) PP to lids (# 212) 
 UD Half Baked (Coppery Bronze) e/s to inner 1/3 to lids (# 239 brush)
 UD Smog (Dk Bronze) e/s to outer 2/3 lid (# 215 brush)
 UD Toasted (Dk Pinky Brown) above crease ( # 222 brush)
 MAC's Fig 1(Eggplant purple) to crease, deepened outer vee w/dab of Carbon (Matte Black) e/s (# 275 brush)
 Estée Lauder Modern Mercury to brows to highlight (# 239 brush)
 MAC's Fig 1 (Eggplant purple) e/s to lower lash-line ( # 228 brush)
 MAC's Resort (Deep Amethyst Plum) eye pencil to waterline

 FACE:
 Studio Sculpt Foundation, NC 44
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 Coffee Walnut SC (applied with 163 Brush), Earthshine (Tarnished bronze w/gold, red & brown) MSF over Coffee Walnut (227 SE brush)
 Estee Lauder Topaz Chameleon Gelee (Rich Coppery Bronze) as blush( 128 Brush, moistened) 
 Estée Lauder 'Modern Mercury Illuminating Powder Gelee to high-points  (# 130 Brush, moistened)
 Hourglass Radiant Light Powder  to finish the look (HG ambient powder brush)
 Fix+ to set

 LIPS:
 Magenta  lip pencil to line 
 Up the Amp (Lavender Violet) l/s (# 318 lip brush)
 Narcissus (Gorgeous pink-purple) Lipglass 

 NAILS: Chanel's Taboo (vibrant purple metallic) Nail Polish


----------



## MissTT (Apr 4, 2013)

Geez, Medgal, no wonder your pics always look like a model!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

*LOL!  I took this look from you MissTT *






MissTT said:


> Geez, Medgal, no wonder your pics always look like a model!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 4, 2013)

since purple is the color of the month, I was wondering if any of you ladies who got Heroine lip pencil could give me an idea about a more easily available dupe? NYX Purple Rain pulls pink on me, and Prune and Deep Purple are not quite...it. A little too red.  I *really* miss Grape lip pencil from MAC, so if anyone has any ideas about that I would LOVE. I cannot find Milani lip pencils in my area, and have heard Purple Veil is a good dupe but can't find it online (OOS everywhere - is it dc'd?).  Any help would be appreciated. I am going to play with Nabi Dark Fuschia pencil now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

I ordered the Heroine lip pencil to go w/the Heroine lipstick that I purchased during its first release, but it has not yet arrived.  I use MAC's Burgundy lip liner w/Heroine lipstick.  Perhaps you have Burgundy or a dupe for it that might work for now.  I've also used MAC's Magenta & Mahogany with it, should you have either of those. 


sagehen said:


> Any help would be appreciated. I am going to play with Nabi Dark Fuschia pencil now.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 4, 2013)

hello ladies!
  	been out of the loop a little...
  	i've been on my phone using specktra the last couple of days, which isn't the easiest with which to keep up with the threads!
  	i picked up heroine eyeshadow, so maybe i will wear that tomorrow as part of purple challenge. most of my makeup is inaccessible for the moment, which is a bit of a bummer.
  	but...i'm almost done painting my room! it's mostly a pale grey ('american white') with a feature wall in magenta ('gypsy pink').

  	medgal - your list of makeup you've pulled out of your stash reminded me of a bunch of items in mine that are going unused. i should absolutely do something similar and pull out all my theme items each month so that it nudges me towards actually remembering to use them!

  	TT - your purple lips look wonderful! i haven't seen mirrored plum around here...but i have narcissus, so i guess i should be able to combine that with my heroine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for similar effect.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> MUFE #92 doesn't show up very pigmented on me for some reason. It's really drab instead of brilliant purple. That's why I don't touch it. I feel like my natural skin color really pulls shadows down so I probably need to work on a good neutral base. I'm also starting to think that I look much better with very dark colors on my lids. I don't really bother with that when I'm at work where I'm trying for a light-n-natural look. Been focusing more on wearing bolder lips, but I've noticed recently that doing up my eyes looks incredible. Doing up my eyes calls attention to my eyes, but wearing a bold lip calls attention to my lipstick. Does that make sense? Noticing me vs. noticing my makeup
> 
> 
> It's purple day again! Sorry not doing my fave looks of the week just posting several LOL.
> ...


  	have you thought of using a lighter primer/base?  I think you should check out the new wnw fergie primer.  It might leave a lighter base and make the shadows pop.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> _[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]So, my first look in our Purple theme was inspired by our very own MissTT [/FONT]_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i love that you change your text to match the monthly theme!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'll post a pic when I get home, sagehen. Snapped some before I left for work with my camera. Here are some quick snaps from my phone. Note: the color was not applied deeply b/c I had a meeting and tbh I don't know if the lipstick really went w/ my outfit. LOL
> 
> 1. Heroine + Purple Rain                     2. Mirrored Plum added


  	so pretty!!! 


	ok ladies, I'm joining the purple challenge.  I did a look last week, that I tried to redo and it didn't work out as well.  I finally used my hourglass powder and loved it.  I looked pretty. Nope not bragging, but it was a very pretty glow.  But I need to step it up.  I even owe some of you some pms...  smh


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i love that you change your text to match the monthly theme!


  	damn, I'm slow... i just noticed.  LMAO


----------



## sagehen (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=9900FF]I ordered the Heroine lip pencil to go w/the Heroine lipstick that I purchased during its first release, but it has not yet arrived.  I use MAC's Burgundy lip liner w/Heroine lipstick.  Perhaps you have Burgundy or a dupe for it that might work for now.  I've also used MAC's Magenta & Mahogany with it, should you have either of those. [/COLOR]


  Thanks for these recs - I will try. I def have the lip pencils you mention, I think I am just mad about not getting Heroine liner. Any ideas for Grape? Because I am soooo planning to use Grape with Heroine until this little nub of a pencil until it runs out.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 4, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> ok ladies, I'm joining the purple challenge.  I did a look last week, that I tried to redo and it didn't work out as well.  I finally used my hourglass powder and loved it.  I looked pretty. Nope not bragging, but it was a very pretty glow.  But I need to step it up.  I even owe some of you some pms...  smh


  	which powder did you choose?

  	you owe us pms?


----------



## MissTT (Apr 4, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks for these recs - I will try. I def have the lip pencils you mention, I think I am just mad about not getting Heroine liner. Any ideas for Grape? Because I am soooo planning to use Grape with Heroine until this little nub of a pencil until it runs out.


  	Can't you order Heroine l/l from Nordstrom? It's on back order, but it will ship when they say I'm pretty confident. Then you won't have to be singing 'Where is the nub' or 'Wookin pa nub'.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Can't you order Heroine l/l from Nordstrom? It's on back order, but it will ship when they say I'm pretty confident. Then you won't have to be singing 'Where is the nub' or 'Wookin pa nub'.


  You know what when I went to Nordstrom website, it did not show Heroine - this is great - I will try to backorder it! Thank you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I def have the lip pencils you mention, I think I am just mad about not getting Heroine liner. Any ideas for Grape? Because I am soooo planning to use Grape with Heroine until this little nub of a pencil until it runs out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

MissTT is correct. [IMG]http://www.specktra.net/smilies/images/smilies/lol.gif[/IMG][B] I checked before I responded to your post said:


> Can't you order Heroine l/l from Nordstrom? It's on back order, but it will ship when they say I'm pretty confident. Then you won't have to be singing 'Where is the nub' or 'Wookin pa nub'.


 @ Sagehen:  You know what when I went to Nordstrom website, it did not show Heroine - this is great - I will try to backorder it! Thank you.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2013)

aradhana said:


> which powder did you choose?
> 
> you owe us pms?


  	PM's...   Punctuation is key.  i need to stop being lazy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Aradhana. Out of the loop, but being very constructive!  Your room sounds lovely!!!
     It really helps me when I hear what others are using during our theme challenges because someone usually mentions a product that I'd totally 
     forgotten about.  That's what really motivated me to shop my stash for purple items.  I also often forget to expand my makeup looks by using multi-
     purpose products too; or using a product with a moistened brush to improve the color pay-off, etc.  So, is Heroine eyeshadow as vibrant as it appears 
     in photos?  It looks really pretty.  


aradhana said:


> hello ladies!
> been out of the loop a little...
> i've been on my phone using specktra the last couple of days, which isn't the easiest with which to keep up with the threads!
> i picked up heroine eyeshadow, so maybe i will wear that tomorrow as part of purple challenge. most of my makeup is inaccessible for the moment, which is a bit of a bummer.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Have I missed something here? 






Prettypackages said:


> PM's...   Punctuation is key.  i need to stop being lazy.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 5, 2013)

She said she owed folks some pms which of course reads PMS not private messages initially. It was a funny.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks MissTT.  I thought that might be the case, but you never know with our Prettypackages 






MissTT said:


> She said she owed folks some pms which of course reads PMS not private messages initially. It was a funny.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 5, 2013)

Today's look (I went back to green - I had an overwhelming desire to wear olive green smoky eyes):

  	Face:
  	MUFE F&B (mix of 44/46)
  	MAC Prep n Prime Pressed Powder
  	NYX HD Concealer in Nutmeg

  	Eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Mossy Green
  	MAC Olive Groove shadow on lids, Embark in crease and just above, Smut in outer crease, a little brulee on browbone to highlight
  	e.l.f. liquid liner in black
  	CG LashBlast Fusion in Very Black

  	Cheeks:
  	Maybelline baked blush in Coral Burst (don't sleep on this LE ds blush ladies!)

  	Lips:
  	Maybelline Color Sensational High Shine Gloss in Mocha-mazing


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds lovely Sagehen---sometimes you just have to go with your mood when it comes to makeup.  I love the way you combined green with coral----and that blush sounds really pretty!


sagehen said:


> Today's look (I went back to green - I had an overwhelming desire to wear olive green smoky eyes):
> 
> Face:
> MUFE F&B (mix of 44/46)
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks MissTT.  I thought that might be the case, but you never know with our Prettypackages


  	you did not say that like I'm the problem child. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Today's look (I went back to green - I had an overwhelming desire to wear olive green smoky eyes):
> 
> Face:
> MUFE F&B (mix of 44/46)
> ...


  	I had that blush in my hand today.  I was looking for some mirrored plums for CP's, when I couldn't find them, I put it back down.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 5, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I had that blush in my hand today.  I was looking for some mirrored plums for CP's, when I couldn't find them, I put it back down.


	I won't lie - the color got me, and I wondered if it wasn't the same as maybe Modern Mandarin, and I ignored it for weeks. I just had to grab it when they had the BOGO 50% sale at RiteAid. I really like it. It is easier to deposit color (I really have to work to get Modern Mandarin on my brush, and it's hard to build it up on my face), it is a little brighter. I like.

  	And, thanks Medgal - I felt kinda fly today lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> you did not say that like I'm the problem child. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I won't lie - the color got me, and I wondered if it wasn't the same as maybe Modern Mandarin, and I ignored it for weeks. I just had to grab it when they had the BOGO 50% sale at RiteAid. I really like it. It is easier to deposit color (I really have to work to get Modern Mandarin on my brush, and it's hard to build it up on my face), it is a little brighter. I like.
> And, thanks Medgal - I felt kinda fly today lol.






That's great---when you look good you feel good!!!!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 5, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *sagehen* 

 		 			I won't lie - the color got me, and* I wondered if it wasn't the same as maybe Modern Mandarin*, and I ignored it for weeks. I just had to grab it when they had the BOGO 50% sale at RiteAid. I really like it. It is easier to deposit color (I really have to work to get Modern Mandarin on my brush, and it's hard to build it up on my face), it is a little brighter. I like.

 		 			And, thanks Medgal - I felt kinda fly today lol.


  	That's another reason why I didn't get it. I just picked up MM two weeks ago. If the color payoff is all that though, I'm gonna get it. It was just so pretty and I didn't want to put it down. I'll probably give it to my daughter if it's too similar to MM. I was planning to get if for her anyway since I wasn't getting it for myself. I've been pushing makeup on her lately. Her spoiled butt doesn't mind one bit. That wildchild chose Peacocky at the CCO last weekend. How she gonna wear blue lips?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

MissTT, ROFL at the comments about your daughter!!!!   






MissTT said:


> That's another reason why I didn't get it. I just picked up MM two weeks ago. If the color payoff is all that though, I'm gonna get it. It was just so pretty and I didn't want to put it down. I'll probably give it to my daughter if it's too similar to MM. I was planning to get if for her anyway since I wasn't getting it for myself. I've been pushing makeup on her lately. Her spoiled butt doesn't mind one bit. That wildchild chose Peacocky at the CCO last weekend. How she gonna wear blue lips?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

We know our Glammy Girl is on the mend, but I'm sending out well-wishes and a group hug to a couple of folks we haven't seen around in a while like _*PixieDancer*_ and* PrettyGirl Doc.*  Ladies, life gets busy and our focus must change from time-time, but just know that we're thinking of you and sending positive, loving thoughts your way.  If I've missed anyone please forgive me---so not intended.  Be well everyone!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 6, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I won't lie - the color got me, and I wondered if it wasn't the same as maybe Modern Mandarin, and I ignored it for weeks. I just had to grab it when they had the BOGO 50% sale at RiteAid. I really like it. It is easier to deposit color (I really have to work to get Modern Mandarin on my brush, and it's hard to build it up on my face), it is a little brighter. I like.
> *And, thanks Medgal - I felt kinda fly today lol.*


  	alright alright alright!!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 6, 2013)

You ladies are so much fun!  I finally finished painting my bedroom this afternoon, so I just have to put up my wardrobe tomorrow. It's going to be a relief sleeping at my place again tomorrow!  I still have a bunch of bits and pieces to do around my place, but at least my bedroom will be spruced up!  I wore heroine yesterday and silly today. Heroine was not patchy or sheer, and stayed all day. I'm wearing silly today with a cat eye. Simple, bright looks for a springtime reduced-access to stash!   Glad prettypackages doesn't owe us any pms...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> alright alright alright!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh Aradhana, enjoy your room.  Is there anything better than a freshly painted and organized room?  That's awesome.
So, did you wear Silly lipstick and eyeshadow or just the lipstick?  It's a very pretty pink!  I went for a soft simple look too today that actually turned out well.  I didn't feel fly or anything (LOL) but it was nice....soft lavender eye look, vintage grape on the cheeks and Viva Glam Nicki 2.  This was the first time that I wore it and it looks really pretty.  I used MAC's Plum lip liner and topped the lipstick w/VGN2 lipglass.  Love it!  






aradhana said:


> Glad prettypackages doesn't owe us any pms...


----------



## B7uemo0n (Apr 6, 2013)

Needing help with the purple theme!   What blush color goes well with Up The Amp, Heroine, Strong Woman, and nocturnal instincts? I never know what color to put on the cheeks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good to see you.  I like using Small Vanity, a light dusting of Vintage Grape, any soft peach or soft pink.  


B7uemo0n said:


> What blush color goes well with Up The Amp, Heroine, Strong Woman, and nocturnal instincts? I never know what color to put on the cheeks.


----------



## miss o (Apr 7, 2013)

Medgal07, , darling how are you? I have had a hetic schedule. I have gone three days with no make up.This is a first.i wanted to not leave house/studio till I completed my painting. I was ot last night well early evening, somebody said u are wearing alot of make up.This is strange as I do generally, also 2othe r people have said I am pale llooking. I think I am off thr Nars l.R.P.It has a place but I don't knoow that it it is not slighty theatrical. I want to look brilliant; bt latetly I seem to have been bored with my look.Time for a change.I am thinking of pale eyeshadows perhaps golds, taupe&brown.I always avoided this previously, something that you may help with.U are so pretty in &out.Love Misss O


----------



## sagehen (Apr 7, 2013)

On the purple topic, does anyone have any ideas on how to use MAC Altered State e/s?  It has a veluxe pearl finish, and the color makes me want to put it on my lid (and under the eye)with Trax in the crease, but then again it is dark enough for a good crease color with a color like Hepcat or Plum Dressing. Have y'all used this and have combos to share?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Miss O.  I've missed seeing you!  I am well, thank you.  I admire talented people like you.  It sounds like you were in a creative mode, and I can see how you wouldn't want to disrupt that.  I think we all hit a wall or need a lift or something different when it comes to our makeup.  I think that's why this particular thread is so much fun---sharing ideas while focusing on and using a particular color of products from our current collections.  

Miss O you are gorgeous!  I know we all have insecurities from time-time, and/ or things that are just a part of who we are.  Often the best  thing to do is to embrace those things and make the best of them.  Some of the most beautiful women in the world are pale---and are totally stunning, as are you!!!

I've been loving soft eyeshadow lately, which you can totally handle.  I love your idea of wearing golds, taupes and browns.  Frankly, you would look amazing in all of those. Through our current theme on this thread---_*PURPLE*_----I've rediscovered some of my favorite soft colors, like MAC's Beautiful Iris, Idol Eyes & Digit.

As an artist, you know colors like none other.  Explore and have fun with it.  I've been alternating between NARS LRP, Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder and MAC Sheer Mystery powder and I love them all.  

I hope you'll visit this thread more often and be inspired, as I am by the amazing women here who love makeup and love exchanging ideas.  This is a fun and friendly place to hang out!

Thanks for your kind words.   









miss o said:


> Medgal07, , darling how are you? I have had a hetic schedule. I have gone three days with no make up.This is a first.i wanted to not leave house/studio till I completed my painting. I was ot last night well early evening, somebody said u are wearing alot of make up.This is strange as I do generally, also 2othe r people have said I am pale llooking. I think I am off thr Nars l.R.P.It has a place but I don't knoow that it it is not slighty theatrical. I want to look brilliant; bt latetly I seem to have been bored with my look.Time for a change.I am thinking of pale eyeshadows perhaps golds, taupe&brown.I always avoided this previously, something that you may help with.U are so pretty in &out.Love Misss O


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't own Altered State but I looked it up--it's a really beautiful, rich color.  It reminds me of Fig 1.  I agree that it's a good crease color but it's also good for a dark purple smokey eye.  As such, I would use Half Wild paint pot under it.  I've used Fig 1 as a crease color with Idol Eyes on the lid, Violet pigment to transition, and on lower lash line.  I hope I'll have more to share as I play and experiment with this month's theme.


sagehen said:


> On the purple topic, does anyone have any ideas on how to use MAC Altered State e/s?  It has a veluxe pearl finish, and the color makes me want to put it on my lid (and under the eye)with Trax in the crease, but then again it is dark enough for a good crease color with a color like Hepcat or Plum Dressing. Have y'all used this and have combos to share?


----------



## sagehen (Apr 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't own Altered State but I looked it up--it's a really beautiful, rich color.  It reminds me of Fig 1.  I agree that it's a good crease color but it's also good for a dark purple smokey eye.  As such, I would use Half Wild paint pot under it.  I've used Fig 1 as a crease color with Idol Eyes on the lid, Violet pigment to transition, and on lower lash line.  I hope I'll have more to share as I play and experiment with this month's theme.


	I like. I think I was looking for permission for the purple smokey eye lol. I don't have Idol Eyes but I am thinking I have Plum or something very similar. I had forgotten about Half Wild! I will experiment with this today. Thank you, as always.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 7, 2013)

aradhana said:


> *Glad prettypackages doesn't owe us any pms...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL...  

  	come and do my house!  Please! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice try Prettypackages 






Prettypackages said:


> LOL...
> 
> come and do my house!  Please! LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL...
> 
> come and do my house!  Please! LOL


  	LOL...maybe wait and see how my place turns out before you get into anything...

  	a lot of people raise their eyebrows when i say magenta wall...but i think it looks pretty good so far. i'm still not quite settled into my room again yet....everything seems to take longer than expected....and i'm falling behind on purple makeup days!

  	sorry i haven't been posting much! hope you ladies are all doing well and enjoying spring!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 8, 2013)

aradhana said:


> LOL...maybe wait and see how my place turns out before you get into anything...
> 
> a lot of people raise their eyebrows when i say magenta wall...but i think it looks pretty good so far. i'm still not quite settled into my room again yet....everything seems to take longer than expected....and i'm falling behind on purple makeup days!
> 
> sorry i haven't been posting much! hope you ladies are all doing well and enjoying spring!


  	We will forgive you if you wear purple lipgloss tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2013)

I love the look of an accent wall.  You still have plenty of days left in the month for purple makeup.  I'm having a blast because this focus is allowing me to really make a dent (That's the whole point right?) in my products.  In addition to my 15-shadow MAC palette of purples and lavenders, I've also been using the 'Spoiled Rich' palette from Archie's Girls.


sagehen said:


> We will forgive you if you wear purple lipgloss tomorrow


----------



## aradhana (Apr 9, 2013)

sagehen said:


> We will forgive you if you wear purple lipgloss tomorrow


  	LOL!
  	missed your post last night because i was/am supersick and retired to bed unusually early! 
  	tell you what...i will wear purple gloss on my first non-sick day (hoping tomorrow)

  	happy tuesday....


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sure hope you're feeling better Aradhana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





aradhana said:


> LOL!
> missed your post last night because i was/am supersick and retired to bed unusually early!
> tell you what...i will wear purple gloss on my first non-sick day (hoping tomorrow)
> 
> happy tuesday....


----------



## sagehen (Apr 10, 2013)

aradhana said:


> LOL!
> missed your post last night because i was/am supersick and retired to bed unusually early!
> tell you what...i will wear purple gloss on my first non-sick day (hoping tomorrow)
> 
> happy tuesday....


  	OK I mised your response because of a MIGRAINE, so now I am makeup free lol. I hope to have some lipstick on by lunchtime.

  	I hope you feel better. I am counting down until the meds work.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope you ladies are feeling better.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks PrettyPackages - I am feeling better today - I hope aradhana is too.

  	Simple face today, keeping up only with the "bright color for Spring" idea mentioned many pages ago:

  	Face
  	MAC F&B C7/N7 mix
  	MAC Prep/Prime pressed
  	CG Queen Ebony Bronze bronzer for contour

  	Cheeks
  	Maybelline Coral Crush (I keep forgetting to pull another blush in the morning)

  	Eyes
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe
  	a melange from my NYX Nude on Nude palette

  	but the real brightness is....
  	LIPS:
  	WnW MegaLast in 909 Coral-ine (straight from the tube)
  	Maybelline Color Sensational Gloss in Captivating Coral on top


----------



## MissTT (Apr 11, 2013)

I had my eye on that Captivating Coral gloss as well as the Coral Crush blush. I wish I could see your look in a pic sagehen. Sounds pretty.

  	I went with purple today. Not recommending the eye shadow as the purple is pretty much gone from my eyelids where my upper eye folds over. Am recommending the foundation. Holds up very well and incredible color selection for darker skin tones.

*EYES*
  	Groundwork PP
  	Lancome Color Design in Mauve Cherie
  	-all over: soft yellow shimmer
  	-lid: plum shimmer
  	-crease: matte taupe plum
  	-highlight: silver taupe
  	Maybelline Eyestudio Lasting Drama gel eyeliner in Black
  	Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero (bottom)
  	Benefit They're Real mascara

*FACE*
  	By Terry Hyaluronic HydraPrimer
  	CoverGirl Queen Amber Glow Q805 foundation
  	Dermablend Smooth Indulgence concealer in Spice
  	Mineralize concealer NC42
  	NARS Light Reflecting powder in t-zone
  	Small Vanity blush

*LIPS*
  	Prep + Prime lip
  	NYX Purple Rain liner
  	Heroine lipstick


----------



## sagehen (Apr 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I had my eye on that Captivating Coral gloss as well as the Coral Crush blush. I wish I could see your look in a pic sagehen. Sounds pretty.
> 
> I went with purple today. Not recommending the eye shadow as the purple is pretty much gone from my eyelids where my upper eye folds over. *Am recommending the foundation. *Holds up very well and incredible color selection for darker skin tones.
> 
> ...


  	@ the bolded: how much coverage does this foundation give? Is it at least medium?


----------



## MissTT (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes I'd say it is Medium. I haven't tried to get it to full. I have oily skin. I do NOT recommend this foundation for dry skin. Because of the powder finish it can catch on flakes. I still have to blot my nose over the day. There are at least 12 shades for those over NC44!
  	All Day Flawless foundation
http://www.drugstore.com/covergirl-...f-20-golden-honey-q825/qxp452116?catid=183551

  	Started a thread about it here:
http://www.specktra.net/t/183062/covergirl-queen-collection-all-day-flawless-foundation


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

Confession.  Forgive me ladies for I have sinned.  I got caught up in the 'Orange Craze' via the Hayley Williams collection thread and wore an orange look while awaiting my items from the collection to arrive today. I promise to construct a look that incorporates both purple and orange.  I also just got my IED goodies so let's see what I come up with.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Confession.  Forgive me ladies for I have sinned.  I got caught up in the 'Orange Craze' via the Hayley Williams collection thread and wore an orange look while awaiting my items from the collection to arrive today. I promise to construct a look that incorporates both purple and orange.  I also just got my IED goodies so let's see what I come up with.


  	You are absolved lol!

  	I am wearing purple eyeshadow and orange blush today. Love it. I feel young and awake. Looking forward to the report of your purple/orange face too!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Apr 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :grouphug: [COLOR=9900FF]We know our Glammy Girl is on the mend, but I'm sending out well-wishes and a group hug to a couple of folks we haven't seen around in a while like _*PixieDancer*_ and *PrettyGirl Doc.*  Ladies, life gets busy and our focus must change from time-time, but just know that we're thinking of you and sending positive, loving thoughts your way.  If I've missed anyone please forgive me---so not intended.  Be well everyone!!!!   [/COLOR]


  Medgal,  Thank you so much for that post.  I am currently trying to find more time to post, especially on this forum.  I truly feel like a part of the community on this board.  This post brought a smile to my face during some trying days.    Thanks for all that you do on this thread PrettyGirlDoc


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2013)

sagehen said:


> You are absolved lol!
> 
> I am wearing purple eyeshadow and orange blush today. Love it. I feel young and awake. Looking forward to the report of your purple/orange face too!


  	I got the mabeylline blush, can't wait to try it. 

  	I forgot to answer  but i got the hourglass ambient powder in mood light.  i think it makes me oilier.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

sagehen said:


> You are absolved lol!
> 
> I am wearing purple eyeshadow and orange blush today. Love it. I feel young and awake. Looking forward to the report of your purple/orange face too!


 Okay---I'm going for purple and orange today.  I'll definitely post the products.  I'm inspired now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> PrettyGirlDoc


 Thank you PrettyGirlDoc.  I hope things are getting better----"_When You're Going Through Hell, Keep Going_," WC.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Purple/lavender & Orange were the hallmark of thi_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_s look_[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]  _All MAC unless otherwise specified_  EYES:  Painterly paint pot (nude beige) PP to lids (# 212) 
 Beautiful Iris(Lavender w/sheen) e/s to lids (# 215 brush)
 Purple Haze e/s (Intense Purple) above crease ( # 222 brush)
 Nocturnelle e/s (Pinked-up chrome purple) to crease, (# 275 brush)
 Digit e/s (Soft Violet) to brows to highlight (# 239 brush)
 Beautiful Iris (Lavender w/sheen) e/s to lower lash-line ( # 228 brush)
 Resort (Deep Amethyst Plum) eye pencil to waterline

 FACE:
 Studio Sculpt Foundation, NC 44 ( # 187 brush)
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 Coffee Walnut SC (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy (Deep brown matte) Pro Sculpting powder over Coffee Walnut (227 SE brush)
 Modern Mandarin blush ( 128 Brush) 
 Double Definition light side to high-points  (# 130 Brush)
 NARS Light Reflecting Loose setting powder to finish the look (NARS Yachiyo brush)
 Fix+ to set

 LIPS:
 What A Blast (bright orange)  Pro Longwear lip pencil to line & fill 
 Sounds Like Noise (bright true orange) l/s (# 318 lip brush)


 NAILS: MAC's Riot Gear (bright true orange) Nail Polish Topped w/Dior's Crystal & gel top coat


----------



## aradhana (Apr 16, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 




  	beautiful look!
  	you look very elegant.

  	i think my SLN shipped today, so hopefully i'll be able to try out an orange lip later in the week.

  	two weeks later and i am finally somewhat back in the makeup game today. my lips were not 100% today, so i just went with heroine liner instead of lipstick, so as not to attract attention to the dryness of the lips! i find that sometimes mac lip pencils can be a bit dry, i don't know if it's particular shades or batches, but i found heroine to be a dream -- it glided on very easily.

  	i also caved the other day and bought some ED goodies, so i tried those out -- blazing haute and shape the future. i like these products even more than my original ED face products. it makes me want more, but seeing as how successful the formula is, i'm sure mac will bring them back soon enough. i found blazing haute to be very very subtle, but sometimes that's a good thing!

  	i wore silly on the eyelids with saddle in the crease, and thick black liquid liner.

  	i'm glad to be a little more back with my routine...hopefully tomorrow i can do a purple eye look!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 16, 2013)

Medgal your skin looks FLAWLESS! I think it's fake. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Talk to me about your undereye highlighting and sculpting routine. Tell me everything. I'm not at all familiar with the products you used, but would be pleased if I could recreate your look.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Medgal your skin looks FLAWLESS! I think it's fake. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	it's true she looks like a beautiful porcelain doll.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, porcelain, that's exactly how I would describe her. Smooth perfection. It's just stunning every time.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 16, 2013)

i would also like a tutorial please. i've always wanted to achieve the porcelain look!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, tell us about your skincare routine too.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 16, 2013)

YES YES !!! Medgal u look great!


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


>


  	you look great!!! love love love the look! 
  	(and now you are making me want bangs too lmao)


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2013)

You ladies are too kind!  *MissTT*, I nearly wet my pants laughing about the "fake skin" comment--you're too funny.

Glad to hear you're back in the make up game *Aradhana*.  I love pink eyeshadow (ok, maybe pink everything) so I sprang for Silly, which arrived today.  I'll have to try it the way that you did.





*MissTT*





I actually started watching YouTube videos for tips on contouring and highlighting and I saw Dustin(?) apply concealer in a triangular shape, the large part of the triangle starting just beneath the inner & outer corners of the eye.  So I draw the triangle with the tip of the MAC Prep & Prime highlighter pen, and then fill it in with the product. I then set that well-blended area with Ben Nye powder and it stays put for > 12 hours.  I'm still not that good at contouring, and again I've watched many videos but I'm not super confident in the process.  I use the tip of my MAC 163 brush to apply MAC Pro Sculpting cream, and the opposite tip & full brush head to blend the product, which I then set with Sculpting powder or Earthshine MSF.  I then use a highlighter (MAC MSF/Estee Gelee/Chanel Mouche De Beaute/Chanel Poudre Signee) on the high planes of my face, and then I apply my blush, a finishing powder and Fix+ or Mineralize Charge Water to set.






*Prettypackages*, my skin care routine includes washing my face in the morning and at night w/my Clarisonic.  I'm currently alternating between two cleansers, Clean & Clear Daily Pore cleanser and Bioré Pore Unclogging Scrub. I follow the face wash with Bioré Blemish Treating Astringent.  I don't like wearing a lot of face products but the "professionals" make me feel like I have to wear a moisturizer, serum etc, etc.  I do all of that in the winter and less so in the summer.  For minor skin eruptions I use CareOne Invisible Acne Cream.  Twice a week I wear a White Tea Antioxidant Mask that I got at a spa. I apply a thin layer that's absorbed into the skin so it's not even visible.  Once a week I use a Mineral Rich Peeling Gel and a Glycolic Refining Peel, which I also purchased at a spa.  I never wear makeup to bed and I never use a dirty makeup brush on my face---I wash my makeup brushes _*EVERY*_ night. 

*BeautyByLele*, I hope you'll hang out with us here and participate in our monthly themes and share makeup looks and tips.

Again, thank you all for your kind words 






BeautyByLele said:


> YES YES !!! Medgal u look great!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> you look great!!! love love love the look!
> (and now you are making me want bangs too lmao)


 Thank you Luvlydee.  Have you seen my forehead?????---small aircraft would mistake it for a landing strip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rarely go without some sort of fringe these days.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 17, 2013)

OMG, Medgal!


----------



## honybr (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm late to the party but I did want to say that you are stunning Medgal.  I want to nominate you for an Esssence story - I'm guessing you look significantly younger than you are.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2013)

honybr said:


> I'm late to the party but I did want to say that you are stunning Medgal.  I want to nominate you for an Esssence story - I'm guessing you look significantly younger than you are.


 Thank you Honybr.  I'm not yet quite ready for a rocking chair, but I am frequently told that I look younger than my age


----------



## hwdsprincess (Apr 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *[COLOR=9900FF]Thank you so much Hwdsprincess!!  It sounds like you have a lot going on.  I hope your birthday was truly special, and I wish you much success on your new job.[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=9900FF]Don't be swayed by ignorance and haters, and don't let their behavior stifle you.  You're smart, beautiful and kind, and obviously some folks can't handle that.[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=9900FF]Sending positive thoughts and energy your way!  [/COLOR]* :heart2:  :bouquet:


  Aww thanks love, I understand how it is to be busy have like no me time ever, yea doesn't bother me too much at all I kinda just think its funny now but whatever I'm happy I'm getting paid I'm doing my job right so the dose of hate they took in the morning doesn't phase me : )


----------



## MissTT (Apr 18, 2013)

I wore Heroine again so I thought I'd quickly share the colors I wore with it. I went with a very light and easy look.

  	Heroine l/s
  	NYX Purple Rain l/l
  	Maybelline Mirrored Plum l/g
  	NARS Mata Hari blush - pink with a race of crimson
  	Groundwork Paint Pot: mid-tone neutral taupe - full eye
Moth Brown e/s:  - crease and outer V
Urban Decay Perversion e/l - intense black
Armani Eyes to Kill mascara

  	They eye looks was so surprisingly simple and looked pretty good that I repeated it today, but added A Natural Flirt to the inner lid to change it up. I love the idea of 2-color eye looks for work days so I can reduce my routine time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wore Heroine again so I thought I'd quickly share the colors I wore with it. I went with a very light and easy look.
> 
> Heroine l/s
> NYX Purple Rain l/l
> ...


 Sounds really nice MissTT.  I need to try some of these great ideas.


----------



## honybr (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm wearing Heroine for the first time.  Love it!  No other fancy makeup - just black eyeliner and mascara and Ouch blush by Magnolia Makeup.  Best purple blush of my life, but I digress.

  	I'm glad I got the gloss to go over the lipstick though.  I don't like either one my by itself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

honybr said:


> I'm wearing Heroine for the first time.  Love it!  No other fancy makeup - just black eyeliner and mascara and Ouch blush by Magnolia Makeup.  Best purple blush of my life, but I digress.
> 
> I'm glad I got the gloss to go over the lipstick though.  I don't like either one my by itself.


 Honybr, the look sounds lovely!  I'm sure the understated, yet lovely eye look is allowing heroine to be the focus of that lovely face!  I have heroine from its first release and wear it w/Narcissus lip glass.  If you don't have Narcissus, plan to pick it up when it's released with one of MAC's upcoming collections.  In a word, it's *GORGEOUS*!  I caved and ordered Heroine lipglass from Nordstrom but it's backordered.  I'm hoping to get a shipping notice soon.


----------



## honybr (Apr 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Honybr, the look sounds lovely!  I'm sure the understated, yet lovely eye look is allowing heroine to be the focus of that lovely face!  I have heroine from its first release and wear it w/Narcissus lip glass.  If you don't have Narcissus, plan to pick it up when it's released with one of MAC's upcoming collections.  In a word, it's *GORGEOUS*!  I caved and ordered Heroine lipglass from Nordstrom but it's backordered.  I'm hoping to get a shipping notice soon.


 
  	I do have Narcissus so I will try that combo!  I'm a purple lip fiend.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 18, 2013)

honybr said:


> I'm wearing Heroine for the first time.  Love it!  No other fancy makeup - just black eyeliner and mascara and Ouch blush by Magnolia Makeup.  Best purple blush of my life, but I digress.
> 
> I'm glad I got the gloss to go over the lipstick though.  I don't like either one my by itself.


  	never heard of magnolia makeup...will have to look it up. i love purple makeup!


----------



## honybr (Apr 19, 2013)

aradhana said:


> never heard of magnolia makeup...will have to look it up. i love purple makeup!


 
  	You must look them up.  Every purple blush I own other than Ouch turns berry pinkish on me.  Watch out for sales - they do half off a few times a year.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 20, 2013)

What a sweetie pie Medgal!!! Thanks SO much for thinking of me...I have been super busy developing a new show in Vegas! When things slow down I'll definitely be back to play with my makeup with my favorite group of ladies!! I'll try to sneak some time for a purple look!!! Purples & Corals are my weakness!! Its nice to know you're all here having fun with your goodies & keeping me in your thoughts... You're in mine as well!! PS if any of you make it to Vegas, shoot me a PM so I can get you tix for my show!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 20, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> PS if any of you make it to Vegas, shoot me a PM so I can get you tix for my show!


  	good luck with your new show -- sounds exciting!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> PS if any of you make it to Vegas, shoot me a PM so I can get you tix for my show!


 Awww shux PD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best wishes with the new show!!!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 20, 2013)

Pixie Dancer - don't tempt me. I live in SoCal and like to drive to Vegas every so often.

  	I was completely out of season today. I had this URGE to wear MAC Deep Blue Green pigment (which I didn't remember I had) so I wore this:

  	Face:
  	MAC F&B in C7/N7 mix (I am FINALLY rid of the MUFE!!!)
  	NC50 Loose Powder
  	CG Queen Ebony Bronze for contour/cheeks
  	NYX HD concealer (nutmeg?) under eyes, to conceal imperfections

  	Lips:
  	MAC Chestnut l/p, NYX Tokyo Matte Lip Cream, MAC l/g in Fantasia 1

  	Eyes:
  	Ruby Kisses e/s primer (I swear this is a dupe for UDPP in original)
  	Deep Blue Green Pigment on lid and under eyes, Trax in crease, can't remember for highlight
  	MAC Brown Down - brows
  	CG Lash Blast Fusion in very black

  	In my defense I did a young lady's prom makeup and I used BRIGHT shadow on her

  	Face:
  	Ben Nye Matte HD Foundation in Au Lait all over with some Soft Caramel / Golden Bronze to correct darkness and discoloration, contoured with Mojave Bronze
  	Maybelline CT in Edgy Emerald under Sephora Fame and Fourtune Glitter e/s on lid, with LA Splash Silver Wave on inner lid with Silver Torpedo under eyeMAC Lithograph Fluidline to line upper lids, Nikka K Black mascara
  	MAC Burnt Pepper Blush
  	MAC Gel l/s and some neutral brown lip gelee she had


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Pixie Dancer - don't tempt me. I live in SoCal and like to drive to Vegas every so often.
> 
> I was completely out of season today. I had this URGE to wear MAC Deep Blue Green pigment (which I didn't remember I had) so I wore this:
> 
> ...


 Blue-green sounds really pretty.  Sometimes you just have to go with your mood when selecting your makeup look.  Both looks sound really pretty.  I love Trax.  I honestly forget about some of these great eyeshadows in my stash.  I recently pulled them out and revamped some of my palettes.  The process reminded me to start using some of my old favs!  I also depotted my Spoiled Rich palette from Archie's Girls.  I can't believe I did that.  I think I'll leave the Caramel Sundae palette intact.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal what do you do when you travel? I'm sure you can't grab all of those palettes. Your collection looks very fun though.

  	I'm very proud of myself. Today I wore Silly to work on a whim. Me, in Barbie doll pink, in public! This was an absolute first. I used NYX Pinky lip liner to fill which toned down the chalkiness and made it a bit darker. Maybe the slightly warmer weather is helping me see these bright colors in a different light because I can't even believe I reached for it. I would have thought the shade not office appropriate. Perhaps this will translate to eye shadows as well. Spring is slow-coming here so I'm hoping to encourage it along.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Medgal what do you do when you travel? I'm sure you can't grab all of those palettes. Your collection looks very fun though.
> 
> I'm very proud of myself. Today I wore Silly to work on a whim. Me, in Barbie doll pink, in public! This was an absolute first. I used NYX Pinky lip liner to fill which toned down the chalkiness and made it a bit darker. Maybe the slightly warmer weather is helping me see these bright colors in a different light because I can't even believe I reached for it. I would have thought the shade not office appropriate. Perhaps this will translate to eye shadows as well. Spring is slow-coming here so I'm hoping to encourage it along.






When I take brief trips I fill a Pro Eyeshadow Quad or take a Chanel or MAC collection quad. For longer trips I fill an empty 15-shadow quad w/colors that I expect to wear over the course of the trip.

In terms of your complexion, you can totally rock the lights and brights.  I understand why you would need the comfort level to go along with that!  Just have fun!!!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, good, Medgal. I was trying to picture your luggage and got googly eyes.
  	Today I wore MUFE #83 which is a turquoise eye shadow. To work. Me! I was terrified. LOL. I don't really love it, but I don't think I look bad. Since I did throw in purple I can give a quick rundown of my look:

*EYES*
  	Groundwork p/p
  	Spiked (brows)
  	MUFE #126? - highlight - beige w/ light shimmer
  	MUFE #83 - lids - turquoise shimmer (totally faded despite packing it on; so unimpressed)
  	UD Hustle - crease and outer lid - plum brown satin
  	UD Darkhorse - crease and outer V - bronzed patina
  	UD Perversion eyeliner - black
  	Armani Eyes to Kill mascara

*FACE*
  	Laura Gellar Spackle primer
  	MUFE HD 173 (trying to get rid of this before summer b/c the formula separates on me; will not repurchase)
  	Mineralize Concealer NC42
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder under eyes
  	NARS Light Reflecting Powder full face
  	NARS Lovejoy blush

*LIPS*
  	Prep + Prime lip
  	NYX Purple Rain l/l
  	Heroine l/s
  	All My Purple Life l/g

  	I think my eye look was kind of tacky b/c I was wearing teal, but whatever. I'm trying here. Proud of myself for trying something new again. Since I prefer purple to plum I was really liking AMPL l/g with Heroine. Today I used at least 4 items that I don't reach for so that's progress. Since the MUFE foundation is fading off my face as usual I'm thinking of pitching it now. Does that count as using up a product as challenged? It's at least 2/3 gone. I also want to finish up UD Naked foundation b/c I think the color and formula may not work in the Summer. It's going to be funny if CoverGirl Queen turns out to be my HG foundation. Within the last year+ I have tried: MUFE HD (2 shades), MUFE Pro Finish, Estee Lauder Invisble (2 shades), UD Naked Skin (2 shades), Armani Maestro (2 shades), MAC Matchmaster, Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer, Lancome Teint Idole Ultra, Miracle Skin Transformer, Dr. Jart+ BB, MAC MSFN (2 shades and still need to go lighter) and 2 shades of CoverGirl Queen.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Okay, good, Medgal. I was trying to picture your luggage and got googly eyes.
> Today I wore MUFE #83 which is a turquoise eye shadow. To work. Me! I was terrified. LOL. I don't really love it, but I don't think I look bad. Since I did throw in purple I can give a quick rundown of my look:
> 
> *EYES*
> ...


 
	This look sounds great - very Spring


----------



## MissTT (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you! My guy said he thought it looked nice; subtle. He's also a guy who's not good with detail. I suppose I may try it again since it doesn't look awful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Okay, good, Medgal. I was trying to picture your luggage and got googly eyes.
> Today I wore MUFE #83 which is a turquoise eye shadow. To work. Me! I was terrified. LOL. I don't really love it, but I don't think I look bad. Since I did throw in purple I can give a quick rundown of my look:
> 
> *EYES*
> ...


 Awesome---you're definitely going beyond your comfort zone, and the look sounds really nice.  It seem you just needed a little time to adjust to it.
That's quite an array of foundation--totally relatable in a quest to find the right one.  I'm at the very end of a bottle of MAC Matchmaster.  This month I've finished a Studio Select coverup, a Blacktrack fluid line, a travel sized Fix + and a MAC Pro Sculpting cream.  I've only been able to do this by using these products everyday.  I refuse to buy any new foundation /concealer until I exhaust what I have in my stash.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, great job! I need to commit to a product next month. Or maybe even just for next week. Nothing of mine even has a dip. Well, some shades in my Naked palette. My UD eye pencils seem to go quickly b/c they are so soft. I'm using two nubs right now even though I have replacements. Getting my money's worth.
  	I will note that for my foundation list about half were samples. But yes, on the quest for the perfect shade AND formula that holds up to oily skin.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 25, 2013)

Pretty looks, ladies!   Also medgal those palettes look so vast! I've ended up with a very large number of palettes myself, and I'm not done depotting! I think I already have 8 blush palettes and 8 eyeshadow...things are getting out of control! But no end in sight! LOl! Anyway, yesterday did an inappropriately dark purple eye...not so spring, but definitely vampy!  I springed it up with night blooming mattene. And a dash of Blazing Haute! I LOVE that blush. I wish I could pick up another one of the EDB's, but hopefully mac will come out with these again sometime!   I'm wondering - I want to try the CG Queen products like foundation, but I never see that line of products here...you'd think we don't have any WOC...!  I might order something online. Do you guys know what shade might correspond to NC43?


----------



## aradhana (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow Medgal! You are doing really well at the finishing products challenge! It takes me ages to finish stuff - I think I have to do a similar thing with concealer, however my problem is that I use face products quite sparingly, so even when I use them regularly they just don't finish. And then I get bored!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Wow, great job! I need to commit to a product next month. Or maybe even just for next week. Nothing of mine even has a dip. Well, some shades in my Naked palette. My UD eye pencils seem to go quickly b/c they are so soft. I'm using two nubs right now even though I have replacements. Getting my money's worth.
> I will note that for my foundation list about half were samples. But yes, on the quest for the perfect shade AND formula that holds up to oily skin.


 This will be hard, but starting next week, I will _*'make an effort'*_ to use the same blush for the entire week.  So, on Sunday night I will select a blush and commit to using it the entire week. I've been using Estee Lauder's Modern Mercury highlighter everyday because I'm trying to finish it---good news right?  WRONG---it's my all-time favorite---even more so than my Chanel & MAC highlighters, and I purchased a backup for which I need the space.  The formula is like silk and rivals all others.  If I don't use it on my cheek bones I put it on my brow bones---regardless of how little, as long as I use it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

By no means was your dark purple eye look inappropriate. That's what I'm going for today and I will rock it proudly!!  I thought about it last night and I'm just in the mood for it.  I love Blazing Haute too---that's good stuff!

I've not tried CG in years and wasn't aware of the 'Queen' collection---had to Google it----http://www.covergirl.com/collections/queen-makeup-for-dark-skin
I think it's something you'll have to test in store. Just looking at the swatches, It appears you would likely need the lightest one. I think it's interesting, and holds promise that they're concealer, foundation & powder in one.  If you try it I'd love to hear what you think.


aradhana said:


> Wow Medgal! You are doing really well at the finishing products challenge! It takes me ages to finish stuff - I think I have to do a similar thing with concealer, however my problem is that I use face products quite sparingly, so even when I use them regularly they just don't finish. And then I get bored!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 25, 2013)

Great looks, Ladies!

	Medgal thanks for the skin care info.  Just got some goodies from my derm, so we'll see how they work.

  	I stil haven't worn makeup to work.  I was going to add what I wore this weekend, but I don't really rememeber. LOL   One of these days I'll get back into the swing of things.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> This will be hard, but starting next week, I will _*'make an effort'*_ to use the same blush for the entire week.  So, on Sunday night I will select a blush and commit to using it the entire week. I've been using Estee Lauder's Modern Mercury highlighter everyday because I'm trying to finish it---good news right?  WRONG---it's my all-time favorite---even more so than my Chanel & MAC highlighters, and I purchased a backup for which I need the space.  The formula is like silk and rivals all others.  If I don't use it on my cheek bones I put it on my brow bones---regardless of how little, as long as I use it.


  	I was thinking along the same lines. Choosing a product and committing to it for a week. For swiftness I've considered choosing an eye look to wear for the entire week. I'm assuming doing it daily well make me much faster. I spend a lot of time staring in my closet and that has transferred to makeup drawers as well since I've vastly increased my products in the last year. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry I have been out of the loop. I haven't done a makeup look in a while. I've been wearing makeup, but nothing special since I've been really busy lately. The weather's been a lot nicer, so I'm excited to wear my brights now like Scarlet Ibis, Ablaze (although I don't love it like I initially did-glad I didn't BU), Ruby Woo and GAT


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Medgal thanks for the skin care info.  Just got some goodies from my derm, so we'll see how they work.
> I stil haven't worn makeup to work.  I was going to add what I wore this weekend, but I don't really rememeber. LOL   One of these days I'll get back into the swing of things.


 Hang in there Prettypackages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You've endured a lot--take a minute to regroup, as you seem to be doing--we'll be here when you're ready to wear makeup and share what you've worn.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Sorry I have been out of the loop. I haven't done a makeup look in a while. I've been wearing makeup, but nothing special since I've been really busy lately. The weather's been a lot nicer, so I'm excited to wear my brights now like Scarlet Ibis, Ablaze (although I don't love it like I initially did-glad I didn't BU), Ruby Woo and GAT






VC.  What happened with you and Ablaze?  I've not yet worn mine so please enlighten me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Oh I'd love to see you in Blazing Haute. I'm sure you looked fab.
> 
> For CG it is quite possible the colors are out of your range if the undertones don't work for you. You would need one of the two lightest colors; Sand or Amber Glow. I wear Amber Glow and I suspect it could be a touch too dark for you. This girl wears Sand and says she's NC42: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPzw0J-44vc I think that would be your best bet. I agree with her that it doesn't cover like a concealer. They're reaching.
> Here's a thread: http://www.specktra.net/t/183062/covergirl-queen-collection-all-day-flawless-foundation
> ...


 That's a good idea MissTT.  I've done that with a basic neutral eye look and just changed the transition color for interest & blended it well.  So for example, I would add Rule for a bit of color interest, and then wore an orange cheek & lip; or I added Paradisco  and then wore coral or pink blush & lippie.  That small change kept me from getting bored with the same eye look.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 25, 2013)

That's a good tip.

  	PP, I missed that you were having skin issues. I know how frustrating that is. I'm so pleased that I worked on mine a few years back. Great for confidence although the problems have been slowly trying to creep back into my life. They at least feel manageable now and easy to ignore. Strangely, I wear more makeup now that my skin is better. I wanted my skin to be better so I didn't have to wear makeup.


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> VC.  What happened with you and Ablaze?  I've not yet worn mine so please enlighten me.


  	Hey Medgal! I have really pigmented lips, so sometimes I have to be more aware that some brights will look brighter on me and Ablaze falls into that NEON bright pink lips category. No matter what I pair this with, it still feels off to me and I don't want to go through that much trouble for a lipstick. I LOVE Ablaze l/l and l/g though.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> That's a good tip.
> 
> PP, I missed that you were having skin issues. I know how frustrating that is. I'm so pleased that I worked on mine a few years back. Great for confidence although the problems have been slowly trying to creep back into my life. They at least feel manageable now and easy to ignore. Strangely, I wear more makeup now that my skin is better.* I wanted my skin to be better so I didn't have to wear makeup*.


  	i was looking at my photos from a few years back when my skin looked good enough to be able to not wear foundation. really wishing i could get my skin back to that state!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 25, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks ladies for the CG info. i think based on the video of sand, i'm probably a little darker. but i think i'm lighter than the next one, which looked to be amber glow. so once again between shades. maybe next time i'm in the states i'll try to check out some testers. $10 is a good deal if you find a match, but i'm not sure i want to spend $20 to have two shades i have to mix together! drugstore.com doesn't ship to canada...and the stores i've seen don't carry anything remotely 'dark'...forget about brown! it seems from looking at the cg website the queen collection isn't in canada at all! no wonder i haven't seen it!
> 
> bah.
> 
> the search for perfect foundation continues.


  	I think you should consider Sand. I thought it was too dark for the girl in the video which would put it at about NC43. Plus you may get some sun in the coming months. I know what you mean about mixing though. Who has time for that? I thought I had it bad here, but I suppose Canada is worse trying to provide for WOC.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I think you should consider Sand. I thought it was too dark for the girl in the video which would put it at about NC43. Plus you may get some sun in the coming months. I know what you mean about mixing though. Who has time for that? I thought I had it bad here, but I suppose Canada is worse trying to provide for WOC.


  	ok i will try it out.  it's not just the woc stuff...we tend to not get a lot of the 'special' drugstore collections.
  	but hopefully we have something that is hard to find elsewhere? just don't know what that would be. sigh.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd offer to send it to you, but the cost would probably give you a fit of rage since it's drugstore. Let me know. I haven't noticed it in my city, but I only looked at one Walgreens. I need to check CVS and Target and Walmart. I can get free shipping from Target so if I don't have it in town there's at least one place that would get it to me w/o me having to fill my cart with other mess. Drugstore has had the cheapest deals on it so far though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Hey Medgal! I have really pigmented lips, so sometimes I have to be more aware that some brights will look brighter on me and Ablaze falls into that NEON bright pink lips category. No matter what I pair this with, it still feels off to me and I don't want to go through that much trouble for a lipstick. I LOVE Ablaze l/l and l/g though.


 Oh good, so all is not loss!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

_Shades of Purple played supreme in one of my recent__ looks_



  _All MAC unless otherwise specified_  EYES:  Painterly paint pot (nude beige) PP to lids (# 212) 
 Beautiful Iris(Lavender w/sheen) e/s to lids (# 215 brush)
 Resort Eye Kohl (Deep Amethyst Plum) to crease, then blended (# 224 brush)
 Purple Haze e/s (Intense purple) to crease, (# 275 brush)
 Estèe Lauder Modern Mercury Highlighter to brows (# 239 brush)
 Beautiful Iris (Lavender w/sheen) e/s & Resort Eye Kohl to lower lash-line ( # 228 brush)
 Urban Decay Psychedelic Sister (Dark Purple) eye pencil to waterline

 FACE:
 SmashBox CC Cream 
 Studio Sculpt Foundation, NC 44 ( # 187 brush)
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 Richly Honed SC (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy (Deep brown matte) Pro Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (227 SE brush)
 Vintage Grape blush ( 128 Brush) 
 Estèe Lauder Modern Mercury Highlighter to high-points  (# 130 Brush)
 NARS Light Reflecting Loose setting powder to finish the look (NARS Yachiyo brush)
 Mineralize Charge Water to set

 LIPS:
 Heroine (bright purple) lip pencil to line & fill 
 Up the Amp l/s (Lavender Violet, Amplified Creme )(# 318 lip brush)
 Heroine l/g (bright purple)


 NAILS: MAC's In the Dark (purple cream) Nail Polish


----------



## MissTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh la la purple queen!


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 27, 2013)

Medgal, that look sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> _Shades of Purple played supreme in one of my recent__ looks_


  	wow all the best items (purple!) all together! sublime!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a good idea MissTT.  I've done that with a basic neutral eye look and just changed the transition color for interest & blended it well.  So for example, I would add Rule for a bit of color interest, and then wore an orange cheek & lip; or I added Paradisco  and then wore coral or pink blush & lippie.  That small change kept me from getting bored with the same eye look.


  	good idea.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

aradhana said:


> maybe one day i'll take a decent pic and post it...but in general i think i don't photograph well!
> 
> thanks ladies for the CG info. i think based on the video of sand, i'm probably a little darker. but i think i'm lighter than the next one, which looked to be amber glow. so once again between shades. maybe next time i'm in the states i'll try to check out some testers. $10 is a good deal if you find a match, but i'm not sure i want to spend $20 to have two shades i have to mix together! drugstore.com doesn't ship to canada...and the stores i've seen don't carry anything remotely 'dark'...forget about brown! it seems from looking at the cg website the queen collection isn't in canada at all! no wonder i haven't seen it!
> 
> ...


  	SAME HERE...  the first summer I started my current job my skin EXPLODED.  I wasn't doing anything different makeup wise either.  I just started getting really big nasty cystic acne. I'm probably exaggerating, but you know how it is when it is your own face.  I blame the job, so many things have happened to me health wise since starting there.  I should've known then to get out.  LOL 
  	I've been seeing derm, but I get lazy and have to start all over.  Now that I have more serums creams and potions.  I'm going to do better. I miss the days of just dusting mineral powder on and going.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> That's a good tip.
> 
> PP, I missed that you were having skin issues. I know how frustrating that is. I'm so pleased that I worked on mine a few years back. Great for confidence although the problems have been slowly trying to creep back into my life. They at least feel manageable now and easy to ignore. Strangely, I wear more makeup now that my skin is better. I wanted my skin to be better so I didn't have to wear makeup.


  	What all did you do?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> _Shades of Purple played supreme in one of my recent__ looks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	this eye looks sounds petty.  I have none of those shadows.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 28, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> What all did you do?


  	After several antibiotics and Retina A Micro I ended up doing Accutane. Despite the two $hitty side effects I had I do not regret taking it. I was tired of feeling ashamed of my skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

You know, if I didn't pull my purple makeup items and separate them at the beginning of the challenge I would never have reached for them.  That's an absolute result of PO---PRODUCT OVERLOAD!!!






aradhana said:


> thank you for the offer. i will wait a bit and see -- i might be going to ny in june to visit my cousin, so i can hopefully check one of the shops at that time! i guess i do have a few bottles of other foundations i can use in the meantime....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> this eye looks sounds petty.  I have none of those shadows.


 Thanks Pretty.  I think they're permanent MAC eyeshadows.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> SAME HERE...  the first summer I started my current job my skin EXPLODED.  I wasn't doing anything different makeup wise either.  I just started getting really big nasty cystic acne. I'm probably exaggerating, but you know how it is when it is your own face.  I blame the job, so many things have happened to me health wise since starting there.  I should've known then to get out.  LOL
> I've been seeing derm, but I get lazy and have to start all over.  Now that I have more serums creams and potions.  I'm going to do better. I miss the days of just dusting mineral powder on and going.


 We are subject to hormones and stress, & stress-related hormones.  I had a bad habit of _touching_ my face---so bad for your skin.  I don't do that anymore.  I have occasional breakouts and eruptions but they respond well to my little over the counter acne cream.  I have dark circles under my eyes that worsen during spring & fall allergy seasons.  I've just started experimenting with a CC (color correcting) cream.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2013)

what color correcting cream?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> what color correcting cream?


 Medium


----------



## MissTT (Apr 29, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 


		 			What all did you do? 


  	Ingenue did a peel on her blog that significantly cleared up her face overnight. She is incredibly kind and helpful. You should PM her. Skin Regime


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Well ladies, we have a mere one day left of April's _*purple*_ theme and it's time to decide on a color/colors for the month of May.  Keep in mind, we don't have to go with a single color, of course unless you want to.  So toss about some suggestions so we can decide in time for Wednesday, May 1.  I'm thinking pastels perhaps since it is still spring.   What do you think???


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm down to do some pastel looks.  I think pinks and greens are going to be my go-to's since I've been playing with my color tattoos and IED shadows.  I also ordered a few pastel pigments from Magnolia Makeup that I'm excited to try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I'm down to do some pastel looks.  I think pinks and greens are going to be my go-to's since I've been playing with my color tattoos and IED shadows.  I also ordered a few pastel pigments from Magnolia Makeup that I'm excited to try.


 Good Yazmin!  If no one else chimes in with another suggestion we'll just run with pastels for the month of May.  If pastels are not favorable and the group prefers a single color, Coral is an option, and it goes with many other colors as well.  What do you think?


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm down to do some pastel looks.  I think pinks and greens are going to be my go-to's since I've been playing with my color tattoos and IED shadows.  I also ordered a few pastel pigments from Magnolia Makeup that I'm excited to try.
> ...


  I'm good with coral, too.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm scared of pastels on my skin since I am warm and dark. Never thought I could pull them off. If you ladies are willing to give advice on how it's done and share pics I'd be willing to try it. I like that I am able to learn in this thread.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2013)

Pastels would be cool, since I have several frosty pastel eye colors I bought years ago from MAC and do not visit enough. I will pull them out. I have not been doing enough with my eyes lately. Yay pastels!

  	OT: Is it wrong that someone asked me to help her buy makeup this morning and, as soon as she said that she only wanted browns and neutrals (she is NW45, btw), I just turned away and went on about my business without saying a word? I never even answered her. Why do you want brown blush on brown skin? Do you flush brown?


----------



## MissTT (Apr 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Pastels would be cool, since I have several frosty pastel eye colors I bought years ago from MAC and do not visit enough. I will pull them out. I have not been doing enough with my eyes lately. Yay pastels!
> 
> OT: Is it wrong that someone asked me to help her buy makeup this morning and, as soon as she said that she only wanted browns and neutrals (she is NW45, btw), I just turned away and went on about my business without saying a word? I never even answered her. *Why do you want brown blush on brown skin?* Do you flush brown?


  	This has always been my sentiment and fueled my hatred for neutrals. I'm so put off by brown makeup. That's why I've hesitated on Eclair p/p. Brown lipstick, no thanks. Of course I know browns can be flattering and I do wear them - especially for work - but I feel like it sucks the lifeforce out of me.
  	Alright, alright I was just be dramatic and whiny. It's hot here and I'm not in love with my Rimal Dahabia quad.

  	ETA: to answer your question - Yes you were so wrong for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what did Bobby Brown say? "It's my prerogative!"


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2013)

Brown is a lovely color, being my skin color and all, but all makeup has to be properly applied to look good and people just gravitate toward what they perceive as neutral to avoid having to learn to work with color. Or because their grandma said taht women who wear color are harlots. It's always one or the other. Just my 2 cents.

  	OK y'all have me all sad about Art of the Eye. I bought the Rimal Dahabia quad and Hajar Karim, and both items have gotten sucky reviews. I get my stuff tomorrow and will hope for the best. If I hate this quad, I am definitely not buying Bare my Soul from Temperature Rising, which is the only product I planned to get. I am on to stalking for RiRi Woo. My boss keeps asking when "we" are going to get "ours".


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm scared of pastels on my skin since I am warm and dark. Never thought I could pull them off. If you ladies are willing to give advice on how it's done and share pics I'd be willing to try it. I like that I am able to learn in this thread.






Totally MissTT.  We would not leave you hanging.  I've seen your pic and you're gorgeous---I can totally see you in pastels.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

So glad you're willing to take the pastel plunge with us Sagehen.  I just think we can achieve more looks with a variety of colors, especially to get the biggest bang for our makeup-buck.  The warm seasons seem to go so fast, and a month in the spring and summer with a single color won't seem to achieve that. 

OT: Honestly, I think you missed a teachable moment.  You had a chance to help someone and you were instead rude.  That said, maybe the individual works in an industry that calls for an understated look and she wanted to achieve that through neutrals.
BTW, some of the prettiest looks can be made with neutrals.  One of my favorite MAC blushes is Pressed Amber.  I hope you don't think I'm being hard on you---just being honest.



_*Love you anyway!!!*_


MissTT said:


> This has always been my sentiment and fueled my hatred for neutrals. I'm so put off by brown makeup. That's why I've hesitated on Eclair p/p. Brown lipstick, no thanks. Of course I know browns can be flattering and I do wear them - especially for work - but I feel like it sucks the lifeforce out of me.
> Alright, alright I was just be dramatic and whiny. It's hot here and I'm not in love with my Rimal Dahabia quad.
> 
> ETA: to answer your question - Yes you were so wrong for that.
> ...


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So glad you're willing to take the pastel plunge with us Sagehen.  I just think we can achieve more looks with a variety of colors, especially to get the biggest bang for our makeup-buck.  The warm seasons seem to go so fast, and a month in the spring and summer with a single color won't seem to achieve that.
> 
> OT: Honestly, I think you missed a teachable moment.  You had a chance to help someone and you were instead rude.  That said, maybe the individual works in an industry that calls for an understated look and she wanted to achieve that through neutrals.
> BTW, some of the prettiest looks can be made with neutrals.  One of my favorite MAC blushes is Pressed Amber.  I hope you don't think I'm being hard on you---just being honest.
> ...


  	No, I don't think you were being too hard. It's just that this person is always talking about my makeup and wanting to learn how and blah blah blah and when she sounded like she was going to take the plunge, then here we are wasting my time with that brown bs. She works in the same building and work group that I do, so, no to the workplace requirement. I think certain people comment on makeup because they think people wearing it want the attention. No, I paint on my corporate armor every day to deflect y'all, so you don't have to say a word about it (the people at work I mean).

  	I don't hate neutrals - They are necessary to balance color and shadow on the face. And I make some hellified faces with neutral products - I am all bronze goddess in the summertime. I just hate the cop out from some people, especially people of color, with the I can't wear color whining, especially because they are probably still operating on grandma's words of harlotry and haave never actually tried to do it themselves.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sagehen, ignore the reviews and work the eyeshadows the way that you want to.  I've learned that quite often, bad reviews are rendered because the reviewer does not know how best to use the product.  Enjoy your purchase.  I did get Hajar Karim but the only thing that I've done is depot it.  I haven't yet tried working with it.  It's so pretty, and I too found the reviews disappointing----*BUT I LOVE THE COLOR*, and I'll work with it.






sagehen said:


> Brown is a lovely color, being my skin color and all, but all makeup has to be properly applied to look good and people just gravitate toward what they perceive as neutral to avoid having to learn to work with color. Or because their grandma said taht women who wear color are harlots. It's always one or the other. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> OK y'all have me all sad about Art of the Eye. I bought the Rimal Dahabia quad and Hajar Karim, and both items have gotten sucky reviews. I get my stuff tomorrow and will hope for the best. If I hate this quad, I am definitely not buying Bare my Soul from Temperature Rising, which is the only product I planned to get. I am on to stalking for RiRi Woo. My boss keeps asking when "we" are going to get "ours".


 I don't care what the reviewers say, I'm totally getting the Bare My Soul quad!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

*About the pastels----I hope everyone is comfortable with it.  This is supposed to be fun---not torture.  I found some looks to use as inspiration. So let's have some fun! *





http://mommytalkshow.com/news-information/simple-spring-pastel-makeup/

 	http://makeupboxblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/cotton-candy-and-chocolate-defined.html

 	http://www.peachesandblush.com/2012/03/makeup-tutorial-with-mac-bronze-expensive-pink-eyeshadow.html

 	http://makeupbox.tumblr.com/post/46987651502/smoky-eyes-with-a-pastel-accent-great-with-any


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> No, I don't think you were being too hard. It's just that this person is always talking about my makeup and wanting to learn how and blah blah blah and when she sounded like she was going to take the plunge, then here we are wasting my time with that brown bs. She works in the same building and work group that I do, so, no to the workplace requirement. I think certain people comment on makeup because they think people wearing it want the attention. No, I paint on my corporate armor every day to deflect y'all, so you don't have to say a word about it (the people at work I mean).
> 
> I don't hate neutrals - They are necessary to balance color and shadow on the face. And I make some hellified faces with neutral products - I am all bronze goddess in the summertime. I just hate the cop out from some people, especially people of color, with the I can't wear color whining, especially because they are probably still operating on grandma's words of harlotry and haave never actually tried to do it themselves.


 I understand Sagehen---it sounds like you were coming from a place of frustration, in which case rude would have been you decking her. 





I want to see pics of you "all bronze goddess in the summertime."  Sounds very pretty!  I love using and experimenting with color.  That's the best way to learn and determine how beautiful color can be on color----of all ranges.  I totally agree with you.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2013)

Bright Future will definitely be getting a nod this month! I have been waiting to wear it again. I see it over a bright yellow base, with Red Brick or Arena in the crease, deepend up with a little Showstopper in the outer crease. What? Pop of color? Yes...


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm scared of pastels on my skin since I am warm and dark. Never thought I could pull them off. If you ladies are willing to give advice on how it's done and share pics I'd be willing to try it. I like that I am able to learn in this thread.


  	I can't find any good pics of me wearing pastels, but I love pastels.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Pastels would be cool, since I have several frosty pastel eye colors I bought years ago from MAC and do not visit enough. I will pull them out. I have not been doing enough with my eyes lately. Yay pastels!
> 
> OT: Is it wrong that someone asked me to help her buy makeup this morning and, as soon as she said that she only wanted browns and neutrals (she is NW45, btw), I just turned away and went on about my business without saying a word? I never even answered her. Why do you want brown blush on brown skin? Do you flush brown?


  	I was on the train when I read this and cracked up out loud...  what was her expression when you walked away.   LOL @ flushing brown.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Brown is a lovely color, being my skin color and all, but all makeup has to be properly applied to look good and people just gravitate toward what they perceive as neutral to avoid having to learn to work with color. *Or because their grandma said taht women who wear color are harlots*. It's always one or the other. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> OK y'all have me all sad about Art of the Eye. I bought the Rimal Dahabia quad and Hajar Karim, and both items have gotten sucky reviews. I get my stuff tomorrow and will hope for the best. If I hate this quad, I am definitely not buying Bare my Soul from Temperature Rising, which is the only product I planned to get. I am on to stalking for RiRi Woo. My boss keeps asking when "we" are going to get "ours".


  	LMAO... stop. please.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal, I love your frankness.   
	Sagehen, I feel bad for laughing now.  But I got a kick out of that. 

  	I'm down for corals and pastels.  I don't have a lot of pastels.  Sakura blush, Quite Cute quad, Budding love, lavender whip...  that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *About the pastels----I hope everyone is comfortable with it.  This is supposed to be fun---not torture.  I found some looks to use as inspiration. So let's have some fun! *


  	thanks for the links!!!

  	i didn't wear purple makeup today, missed my last chance! 
  	but i did wear heroine yesterday and got a bunch of compliments at work. one of my bosses said 'that is a _wild_ lipstick'...it was kind of hilarious...he had to qualify that he liked it, but that the colour was very vibrant.
  	i love how it leaves a pretty stain afterward...

  	so i better go get prepared for pastel time! i want to do a look a la sugar sweet collection. too bad my hair isn't mint green. i know people hated that promo pic, but i kind of loved it...


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal,

  	I love your attitude with everything. Just want to put that out there.

  	I actually like brown makeup. Brown blushes and lipsticks don't bother me, but I can see where you guys are coming from in that it is the natural gravitational force of makeup for WOC. I don't wear brown makeup often, but when I do, I like the look. Iman knows how to rock brown makeup!

  	I am excited for pastels next


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Bright Future will definitely be getting a nod this month! I have been waiting to wear it again. I see it over a bright yellow base, with Red Brick or Arena in the crease, deepend up with a little Showstopper in the outer crease. What? Pop of color? Yes...


 Now you're talking SH!  That sounds really pretty & fun.  I'm putting it on my must-try list----and Chanel Mimosa on the nails!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

So far I've pulled out my MAC Caramel Sundae quad, Fabulousness Warm Eyes & Neutral Eyes palettes, and my Chanel Harmonie quad.  I'm thinking soft eyes and bright lips as well as soft eyes & soft lips depending on my makeup mood on a given day.  I have not yet gone through my pastel pigments, but other MAC eyeshadows from my stash that come to mind are:
  	Bitter                Beautiful Iris      Winkle                        Pink Freeze       Color Added         Sugar Shack
  	Juxt                  Idol Eyes           Moon's Reflection      Sweet Lust        Gorgeous Gold     Hush
  	Guacamole      Digit                   Tilt                             Defiance            Goldmine              Samoa Silk



VampyCouture said:


> Medgal,
> 
> I love your attitude with everything. Just want to put that out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Sagehen, I feel bad for laughing now.  But I got a kick out of that.
> I'm down for corals and pastels.  I don't have a lot of pastels.  Sakura blush, Quite Cute quad, Budding love, lavender whip...  that's just off the top of my head.







SMM---I've had a maternal nature since I was 2 years old.





You have some of the absolute best pastels ever!  You're in great shape for the month Pretty!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 30, 2013)

I think some of us have a disdain for brown b/c someone told us that's what we should wear. Grandma, salesclerk, or whoever. Some of us don't like people telling us what we can and can't do. (In these instances.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As WOC too often we've had others tell us who we should be, how we should look, how we should act, etc. It's still going on today and sometimes in not so subtle ways. Some of these expectations - actually limitations - cause us to snap some days. My daughter still uses Cartman from Southpark's phrase. "I do what I wont!" (misspelled for emphasis) I do like neutrals and realize we need them, but I'll have periods where I will hate a brown even if it looks nice. It's just so expected.

  	Sagehen (and aradhana) I know what you mean about taking people shopping, but I'm not sure how to express it. Makeup is something you're passionate about so when someone wants to share that passion at first you're all, "Woohoo that's awesome! Of course I'll take you shopping and we can give each other tips." Then you go shopping and the person is a complete drag and kills what buzz you usually get from your passion. For instance I buy a lot of clothes and people act like they want to partake in that with me which seems exciting. Then they start telling me the stuff I buy is too expensive or they can't fit it which immediately kills my buzz and makes me feel like they're judging me. Do I look like I wear cheap clothes? Then don't ask me where I got my outfit. It's not your style so quit acting like you were gonna go out and buy it. Let me do me and you keep doing your old crusty self. (Oops I had a moment there didn't I?) Anyway I get why you may have lost your patience. It's because you question how sincere they were about you helping. If someone is insincere you ain't got no time for them and just walk away before you hurt their feelings.

  	The only lavender I know for sure I have is Lavender Whip. I used to have an eyeshadow that color but I pitched it long ago. Oh I guess I have Zestful, but I don't know how to wear that to work. May will be the month I learn.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2013)

I was definitely frustrated. And I would have used it as a teaching moment, but first of all, Exhibit I was my face, and second, she thinks she knows all so I wasn't trying to teach an old dog new tricks.


Prettypackages said:


> Sagehen, I feel bad for laughing now.  But I got a kick out of that.
> I'm down for corals and pastels.  I don't have a lot of pastels.  Sakura blush, Quite Cute quad, Budding love, lavender whip...  that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

My last purple look for the month had a little less purple than my last posted look, but purple still prevailed: 





EYES:
 Painterly PP to lids (# 212) 
 Raindrop (metallic Teal) pigment to lids (# 235 brush)
 Spoiled Rich (rich purple) e/s to crease (#275 brush)
 Satellite Dreams (Plum w/pearl) above crease ( # 222 brush)
 Estée Lauder Modern Mercury to brows to highlight (# 239 brush)
Spoiled Rich e/s to lower lash line ( # 228 brush)

 FACE:
 MAC BB Cream as base/primer
 Studio Sculpt Foundation
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 Richly Honed SC (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (227 SE brush)
 Vibrant Grape, blush ombre( 128 Brush) 
 Estée Lauder 'Modern Mercury Illuminating Powder Gelee to high-points  (# 130 Brush)
 NARS LRLP  to finish the look (NARS Yachiyo brush)
 Fix+ to set

 LIPS:
 Heroine  lip pencil to line 
 Heroine lipstick
 Heroine Lipglass 

 NAILS: Chanel's Azure (vibrant turquoise ) Nail Polish


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I think some of us have a disdain for brown b/c someone told us that's what we should wear. Grandma, salesclerk, or whoever. Some of us don't like people telling us what we can and can't do. (In these instances.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	This. All of it. I can remove the word "clothes" and add "makeup" in your second example. You don't want to spend $15 for a lipstick? Then don't ask what I 'm wearing. You "can't" do color? Then don't ask what's on my face. The worst part is people not being real and when I realize that I want to set it off, so I end up walking away.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So far I've pulled out my MAC Caramel Sundae quad, Fabulousness Warm Eyes & Neutral Eyes palettes, and my Chanel Harmonie quad.  I'm thinking soft eyes and bright lips as well as soft eyes & soft lips depending on my makeup mood on a given day.  I have not yet gone through my pastel pigments, but other MAC eyeshadows from my stash that come to mind are:
> Bitter                Beautiful Iris      Winkle                        Pink Freeze       Color Added         Sugar Shack
> Juxt                  Idol Eyes           Moon's Reflection      Sweet Lust        Gorgeous Gold     Hush
> Guacamole      Digit                   Tilt                             Defiance            Goldmine              Samoa Silk


  	I am going to add to this list:
  	eye shadows-
  	In Living Pink
  	Flavour Added Quad
  	Bright Future
  	Plum
  	Sushi Flower
  	Paradisco
  	Pollen
  	Metamorph
  	Sunplosion
  	Shimmermoss
  	pigments-
  	Milk
  	Golder's Green
  	Deckchair
  	Melon


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

I totally missed the memo about just wearing brown makeup.  Honestly, this is the first time that I ever heard this. Well, clearly it doesn't apply here! I would be thrilled to have someone in close proximity to me who shares my passion for makeup.  Specktra and you wonderful ladies here fill that void for me.  Thank you!






MissTT said:


> I think some of us have a disdain for brown b/c someone told us that's what we should wear. Grandma, salesclerk, or whoever. Some of us don't like people telling us what we can and can't do. (In these instances.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

YES!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So awesome SH!  I love this!!!  I think I have the Colour Added & Call Me Bubbles quads.


sagehen said:


> I am going to add to this list:
> eye shadows-
> In Living Pink
> Flavour Added Quad
> ...


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Tee -hee...I am hungry - I called it "Flavour Added" in my previous post!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Tee -hee...I am hungry - I called it "Flavour Added" in my previous post!






I thought you were referring to a palette that I hadn't purchased!  One of the pitfalls of late-nighters.  We get hungry and nosh when we should be sleeping.
I was hungry too but to tired to go down for a nosh.  Instead I drank water and went to bed.


----------



## MissTT (May 1, 2013)

Is the new Style Surge lipstick considered pastel? If so I'm wearing it today and can describe my look.


----------



## sagehen (May 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Is the new Style Surge lipstick considered pastel? If so I'm wearing it today and can describe my look.


  	I sort of consider this a "bright" but tell us anyway...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

Style Surge has been out for a while now and it totally can be considered pastel and it's one of my favs!. Ladies, keep in mind that you can mix up the colors for balance.  I did a pastel eye look and topped it off with a soft lippie---*Keep It Loose*, described as a warm peach.  I looked so washed out it was scary!!  I put on Force of Love, a "Vivid Honeysuckle Pink" and what a difference.  Style Surge, a neutral coral cream is much lighter than Force of Love.  I thought FOL was fine because my eye look is very light, pastel and _*on theme*_.  

So, mix up your colors to create balance & avoid what I experienced.   The idea is to use some pastels in the look---not become ghostly---that's exactly how I looked.  If you can get it to work, fine----but don't sacrifice your overall look for the theme.

Can't wait to hear your total look MissTT!


sagehen said:


> I sort of consider this a "bright" but tell us anyway...


----------



## MissTT (May 1, 2013)

Style Surge can look a little pale on me that's why I thought it could be pastel. I know ya'll won't rake me over the coals, but I'm also trying to challenge myself a bit whether it's to use up a product or try something new. Sooooo, today:

  	FACE
  	Armani Maestro Fusion 8
  	BB Peach Corrector undereyes (just started using this and it's awesome, but causes patchiness undereye; any suggestions?)
  	BB Concealer in Golden
  	Ben Nye Banana powder
  	NARS Lovejoy blush

  	EYES
  	Groundwork p/p (taupe)
  	Shroom - highlight (soft beige w/ shimmer)
  	Najm el Lail - lid (deep black brown); seemed to apply patchy and now I see it's faded from my eye a lot
  	Beauty Burst - crease (reddish brown)
  	Soft Brown - transition (golden peachy brown)
_Used my 217 brush to blend the crease and felt it looked muddy and not really transitional._
  	UD 24/7 liner in Demolition - dark brown
  	Spiked brow pencil

  	LIPS
  	Auburn l/p (orange reddish brown)
  	Style Surge l/s (neutral coral cream)
  	Flash of Flesh l/g (won't be reapplying it. I like it better w/o); nude pink w/ pearl

  	OUTFIT
  	Banana Republic coral dress (not my pic); Banana Republic Mad Men necklace; Nine West Flax in Med Brown; Michael Kors Cameron watch (Sorry I never caught on to Polyvore) Oops forgot my new baby Louis Vuitton Soffi!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Style Surge can look a little pale on me that's why I thought it could be pastel. I know ya'll won't rake me over the coals, but I'm also trying to challenge myself a bit whether it's to use up a product or try something new. Sooooo, today:
> 
> FACE
> Armani Maestro Fusion 8
> ...


 BRAVO MissTT. 



 You articulated what we're doing here---using our products (*If we're just hauling and we're not using, we're all hoarders*), reaching beyond hangups and boundaries and having fun in the process.  I love the outfit and the accessories!!!


----------



## aradhana (May 2, 2013)

Wow miss TT! Love your outfit!   If I could refer to only a tiny thing you mentioned about people saying they don't fit in the clothes from a certain store...They may not be judging you or insincere about their motivations...There are a lot of clothing brands I just cannot shop from, as much as I may want to and admire their stuff on my friends. It's just a matter of fact. I'm saying this because Banana Republic is one of those brands...But I'd be sincere in asking you or complimenting you...not judging you --- or at least not in a bad way --  I'd just be thinking you're so lucky and awesomely stylish!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

aradhana said:


> If I could refer to only a tiny thing you mentioned about people saying they don't fit in the clothes from a certain store...They may not be judging you or insincere about their motivations...There are a lot of clothing brands I just cannot shop from, as much as I may want to and admire their stuff on my friends. It's just a matter of fact. I'm saying this because Banana Republic is one of those brands...But I'd be sincere in asking you or complimenting you...not judging you --- or at least not in a bad way -- I'd just be thinking you're so lucky and awesomely stylish!


 Thanks for sharing that alternative and healthy perspective Aradhaha.  I love this thread.  If we're open to it, there's much from which we can learn and grow.


----------



## MissTT (May 2, 2013)

aradhana said:


> If I could refer to only a tiny thing you mentioned about people saying they don't fit in the clothes from a certain store...They may not be judging you or insincere about their motivations...There are a lot of clothing brands I just cannot shop from, as much as I may want to and admire their stuff on my friends. It's just a matter of fact. I'm saying this because Banana Republic is one of those brands...But I'd be sincere in asking you or complimenting you...not judging you --- or at least not in a bad way -- I'd just be thinking you're so lucky and awesomely stylish!


  	It's a possibility for some people, but I've been dealing with thin-shaming for many years so in the instances I was thinking of when I was writing weren't making me feel positive. Issues with being thin and/or pretty aren't popular to talk about so a lot of us have to just internalize our hurt feelings over the barrage of rude remarks, body snarking, and questions about mental health issues e.g. eating disorders. I've had friends like you who understand their own body and accept it, but for the most part I am often isolated and ostracized by women with self-esteem issues. No one deserves that. Anyway, don't want to think about that now. It's depressing and has me thinking about things people in this office have said to me. Interestingly, I don't have too many problems with this among black women outside of my family.
  	So anyway I was really happy with my outfit yesterday. That dress always puts a smile on my face. The color is fabulous and flattering on my skin. Even got a compliment on it at the grocery store last night.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 2, 2013)

MissTT, your outfit and makeup sounded beautiful!!!
  	Never mind what others say. Only your opinion in the end is what counts. From how you described your look, I'm sure there were a few jaws dropping on the floor because you looked amazing!

  	I have been in a bronzey mood lately and I need to snap out of it (this has been mostly since discovering Patina eyeshadow), because I really do like pastels, especially on my nails. I'm currently wearing Essie Mint Apple which is a gorgeous pastel, mint green.

  	My look today even though it isn't pastel. It was very simple:

  	Face
  	SFF NW44 + Revlon Colorstay Caramel
  	Maybelline pressed powder (don't know the name-hit pan, so now trying to finish it up)
  	Mac Double Definition on cheeks

  	Eyes
  	Patina Eyeshadow on lid
  	Maybelline eyeliner in midnight master (upper lash line and waterline)
  	Jordana Mascara NEW (not a fan, wish I had used my Mally/Benefit one)

  	Lips
  	Mac Hot Chocolate


----------



## aradhana (May 2, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> MissTT, your outfit and makeup sounded beautiful!!!
> Never mind what others say. Only your opinion in the end is what counts. From how you described your look, I'm sure there were a few jaws dropping on the floor because you looked amazing!








 with that entirely.

  	regarding your peach corrector...i use that sometimes too...do you have the 'solid' format, or the liquid pen? i have the latter. i don't have a patchiness problem with it, but i do have to apply concealer on top to 'bring back the colour' because it's a little light. 

  	so i tried out some pastel today! i wore moss garden crushed pigment on the lid, with newly minted in the crease, minted pencil to line top and bottom and surf usa to set...and a smidge of sassygrass in the outer corners. my face brushes were all wet, so i didn't really wear any blush, just dotted a bit of bronze hero lustre drops and mineralize skinfinish in medium dark and ran out the door...it was simple but i liked how light it felt...


----------



## MissTT (May 3, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sorry i tried to write a response earlier this afternoon but the internet ate it...in any case, i think i misunderstood and took your comment to be related to body shape/type as opposed to size/weight. i do know exactly what you mean...some people are genuine, but other make comments/compliments that just feel like thinly veiled insults, and you know the difference when you hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yep you got it! Apparently my size/weight is appropriate for public fodder.

  	I have the pan BB Corrector and while I like the color the formula is just ick. I moisturized w/ Bobbi Brown eye cream and/or used primer and it's still patchy. It's especially bad b/c you need to put concealer over it. Do you use the Tinted Eye Brightener? I swear it was OOS at Nordstrom when I purchased a few weeks back. What formula of concealer do you use over the Brightener?


----------



## sagehen (May 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It's always giggle when we share out-of-theme looks b/c they made us feel good that day. Remember, simple can be simply beautiful. Sounds like a you had a gorgeous glow. Brava on finishing up a powder!


  	This is true - and it still fits the "purpose" of using up product.


----------



## aradhana (May 3, 2013)

WeLl TT, I found that when the BB artist tried the pan format on me, it looked good at the time, then later it looked cakey.  I think you are right, mine is the tinted eye brightener. I use liquid concealers over - sometimes mac select cover or mineralize, other times MUFE... But it's been a while since I've reached for it. I think if I am going for a look of the highlight under the eye, it might make sense to not even use a concealer over top because I don't think it was THAT light, but I only started doing the under eye highlight triangle recently. I guess since you have banana powder you could use that to set...?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2013)

OHHHH I love the idea of sharing looks.  I'm such a jeans/tshirt girl, but I do/am trying to develop my style. I'm also overweight so cute clothes will help me stay focused. 

  	MissTT you were sharp that day.  Love the whole look.

  	I had issues with the BB corrector and concealer.  While the concealer was the perfect color, it didn't last and I agree it got cakey.   I'm using the eye brightener without major problems right now.  But I don't think it corrects as nicely as the corrector.  

  	I did my makeup yesterday,b/c there was a guy staring at me on my first train.  Not staring at me like he was interested, but staring at me like, hey you're cute, notice me kind of obnoxious way. I don't know why that inspired me but I put my makeup on, on my second train. .  (I've been dying to come on and tell you what I wore but I have been having computer issues)

  	Eyes:
  	Quite Cute Quad:
  	boycrazy (light lavender) lid
  	azuki bean (dakr lavender?) outer lid corner and into crease (my version of this anyway)
  	espresso in the crease ( I love this brown and saddle that's about it for regular browns for me)
  	Outre to transition ;-) (camel brown?)
  	Moshi Moshi to hilight (shimmery white)

  	OMG, I LOVED IT!!!! 

  	Face
  	NARS TM in Seychelles
  	BB eye brightener
  	Nars CC Amande/Caramel
  	MAC EDSF Blush in blazing haute (I don't get a huge color pay off, bt a glow when I use this.  I could've have picked a better blush, but this is what I had at the time)

  	Lips
  	Lavender Whip baby!  LOL


----------



## MissTT (May 3, 2013)

When I was reading those eyes I just knew you were wearing Lavender Whip. So was the guy on the 2nd train, too? What happened? What did you wear? Ahhhh!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love clothing much more than makeup so every once in awhile I want to share a dress or some shoes. I've got an event on Sunday so I'll probably share my dress with ya'll if I can find it online. Or perhaps I should take a full body pic. We'll see. PP, dressing nice makes me feel better and I like to encourage it in others. I _loved _jeans for many years and you can easily make jeans look nice. I just always made sure to wear dark washes as they're the most flattering. The easiest dress up jean outfit is dark skinny denim, knee high black boots, and a black top. It's instant chic and hard to mess up. A bold accessory like a statement necklace or scarf can be thrown in for extra effect. Now I wear polka dot and colored denim. In my head I look cute so that's all that matters. LOL Mostly though I like to wear dresses. A nice A-line glides effortlessly over hips so you don't look lumpy. Really flattering if you want to accentuate your waist. Also a dress is a ready made outfit so you don't have to worry about separate pieces. It's another way to look pulled together with minimal effort.

  	Crap! I had a feeling the Eye Brightener wasn't as pigmented. I wonder what I can do about my corrector. I really need it for my hyperpigmentation. It always ruins my looks. I actually feel happier when its less noticeable.


----------



## aradhana (May 3, 2013)

pp that sounds very pretty. pale purples and brown! love it!

  	i wear dresses or skirts pretty much every day. i basically don't wear pants due to body shape...they're too difficult to shop for, and dresses suit me well. it means people perceive me sometimes as being always 'dressed up' but most of the time casual wear just makes me look too sloppy/frumpy, so i don't have much of a choice in the matter!


----------



## MissTT (May 3, 2013)

Other people's idea of dressed up always cracks me up. I'm usually accused of being dressed up even when I'm wearing jeans. It takes just as much effort for me to dress "up" as it takes others to dress down. You should see me stressing trying to dress to other people's level. It's frustrating and sometimes I have to go out and buy something if I want to fit into that bubble. I'm uncomfortable being dressed down or frumpy in public.

  	A skirt isn't necessarily dressed up to me, but you are the perfect example of how it makes people think you made a lot of effort. Really, you threw on a matching bottom just like anyone else would with pants. You just utilized a single leg hole. Dresses and skirts can be more comfortable b/c they're often less restrictive. In the summer a dress is much cooler than shorts. You can get a breeze. It's smart and practical dressing, not dressed up.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments.

  	TT The guy was not on the second train, but I've heard his conversations before and he seems like a pompous jerk. So I was thinking to myself "why is he looking at me".  Same thing happened on the way home.  THere was another guy staring, and I couldn't figure out why. Then I thought he probably just wanted me to notice him.   He is the type that's gorgeous and knows it. salt n pepper hair, works out, fit, expensive clothes, but I can tell from conversations very vain, stuck up and an ass. I know chubby ol' me is not their type..    (Serioulsy, people watch what you say on the train and while on the phone. LOL  ) 


  	I recently had a friend tell me I need to stop wearing jeans  b/c it looks like I just get up and throw my clothes on.  sometimes I do, but I even do that with dress pants.  She spent two hours telling me how to change my look, even my hair and shoes.  I know it was from a good place, but it was so out of the blue.  B/c of past experiences when stuff like that happens, I'm like have y'all been talking about me?  LOL.  She took me shopping last year before or trip to Miami, and had me in Rainbow, discovery, and conway... I'm like no, can't do it. LOL  She had ok ideas, some of the stuff, I was not ready for. I don't dress up b/c I don't want to stand out or have that attention.  But why am I hiding?  I also don't like fussy clothes where you have to alwys make sure everything is laying right.  But I'm tired of looking unkept. But we've talked about this before. I won't go there.
  	TT I prefer the dressed up look.  My office is casual, which in the suburbs means, flip flops, too thin leggings with short tops, tight clothes with rolls showing (even if you have one, it's still a roll), tank tops with bra straps showing, someone even came in with a halter dress on.  Jogging pants, sweat shirts, hair all over their heads, and etc...  they always say, why dress up? I'm only going to work, there's no one here to dress up for. UH, dress up for me. Please. I'm tired of seeing that mess.  LOL  I try to be decent (apparently  not good enough anymore) b/c my train goes to downtown.  Never know if I might decide to meet up with friends or go to an event at the last minute.


----------



## MissTT (May 4, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you for the compliments.
> 
> TT The guy was not on the second train, but I've heard his conversations before and he seems like a pompous jerk. So I was thinking to myself "why is he looking at me".  Same thing happened on the way home.  THere was another guy staring, and I couldn't figure out why. Then I thought he probably just wanted me to notice him.   He is the type that's gorgeous and knows it. *salt n pepper hair, works out, fit, expensive clothes*, but I can tell from conversations very vain, stuck up and an ass. I know chubby ol' me is not their type..    (Serioulsy, people watch what you say on the train and while on the phone. LOL  )
> Swoon! Don't mind me. I'm in some kind of way right now and thinking about dating.
> ...


----------



## aradhana (May 4, 2013)

i'm for some reason unable to quote right now....


 	my office is pretty casual, but i found when i dropped to the level that everyone else dressed at, i felt horrible about myself. so i went back to wearing what i feel good in. same thing with makeup. the women at my office rarely wear makeup, so i tried doing that and felt frumpy. no can do!

  	i saw someone's bootie too just yesterday on the way to the subway...i kind of wanted to tell to go home and put on a longer top or at least wear different underwear, but she was with her kid, and probably taking them to daycare, and i didn't want to stress her out...

  	pp - don't be too critical of yourself. these guys are probably looking at you because they find you attractive...chubby/thin doesn't have to have an impact on whether people find you cute/attractive! i agree with TT. if you feel comfortable in jeans, you should wear them. jeans can look very sharp...and it's just as attractive to look 'done up' as it is to look 'effortless'. just make sure you feel good about yourself in whatever you wear!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 4, 2013)

Hi ladies, I've been reading this thread and I finally have the courage to join. I love that its more than just makeup especially since im at a turning moment in my life. I'm graduating in a week and I'm trying to find a job in NYC because its my dream city. Anyho I have a pretty big collection, to me at least lol and I really want to start using it. I will def start going through my stash and look for pastels.


----------



## sagehen (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the thread, congrats on the graduation, and have fun. I know jobs are hard to find everywhere, but if you can find a job and a decent place to live, I would give the NYC dream a go. I lived there for a few years and LOVED it and miss it so bad. I hope you can experience it. It's like nowhere on earth.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It's a possibility for some people, but I've been dealing with thin-shaming for many years so in the instances I was thinking of when I was writing weren't making me feel positive. Issues with being thin and/or pretty aren't popular to talk about so a lot of us have to just internalize our hurt feelings over the barrage of rude remarks, body snarking, and questions about mental health issues e.g. eating disorders. I've had friends like you who understand their own body and accept it, but for the most part I am often isolated and ostracized by women with self-esteem issues. No one deserves that. Anyway, don't want to think about that now. It's depressing and has me thinking about things people in this office have said to me. Interestingly, I don't have too many problems with this among black women outside of my family.
> So anyway I was really happy with my outfit yesterday. That dress always puts a smile on my face. The color is fabulous and flattering on my skin. Even got a compliment on it at the grocery store last night.


 It's good that you're starting to rise above those negative voices and enjoy the way you look and how nicely you put yourself together---from makeup to outfit--totally awesome and the compliment was even more confirmation of that!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I've been reading this thread and I finally have the courage to join. I love that its more than just makeup especially since im at a turning moment in my life. I'm graduating in a week and I'm trying to find a job in NYC because its my dream city. Anyho I have a pretty big collection, to me at least lol and I really want to start using it. I will def start going through my stash and look for pastels.






TXBeautybaby!  Welcome to the thread!! Congratulations on your major milestone & accomplishment and good luck in pursuit of a job in
                        NYC & fulfilling your dreams.  As you go through your stash I hope you'll suggest some looks that we can try too.  So glad to have you
                        here!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sorry i tried to write a response earlier this afternoon but the internet ate it...in any case, i think i misunderstood and took your comment to be related to body shape/type as opposed to size/weight. i do know exactly what you mean...some people are genuine, but other make comments/compliments that just feel like thinly veiled insults, and you know the difference when you hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aradhana, you're making me want to wear my moss green pigment.  Your look sounds really nice!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MissTT* 




The quote isn't working but I just want to agree with MissTT.  Nuff said because she said it so well.  I hope you feel supported here Prettypackages because you are!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 4, 2013)

DP


----------



## aradhana (May 4, 2013)

hello ladies
  	did a wee look today that i was pleased with, though it wasn't pastel...

  	eyes:
  	coil electro cool shadow on lid - copper
  	superwatt electro cool in crease and a little in inner, lower corner - beige gold
  	teddy to line lower lid - coppery red brown
  	tiny bit of brownborder technakohl to line upper outer  corner - espresso
  	black zoom lash

  	face:
  	red side of colour corrector from mickey contractor collection
  	bronze hero lustre drops - bronze
  	dixie creme blush from illamasqua - coral
  	improper copper creme colour base - light copper

  	lips:
  	funbathing lipstick - purpley bronze

  	it felt suited to the warm weather, and i enjoyed bringing out the electrocools for a change!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> hello ladies
> did a wee look today that i was pleased with, though it wasn't pastel...
> 
> eyes:
> ...


 Sounds really nice Aradhana!  You're making me want to wear copper & bronze !  I think I'll try a pink and bronze & brown look next week.  You inspired me!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

I was feeling very *PINK* on Saturday and this is the result:  EYES:  Painterly paint pot (nude beige) PP to lids (# 212) 
 Paradise Island e/s (Soft warm Pink) to lids (# 215 brush)
 Embrace Me e/s (Deep Pink) to crease, then blended (# 275 brush)
 Silly e/s (Clean blue-pink) above crease, (# 224 brush)
 Blacktrack gel liner to lashline
 Estèe Lauder Modern Mercury Highlighter to brows (# 239 brush)
 Embrace Me e/s & Blacktrack to lower lash-line ( # 228 brush)
 Modern Mercury to inner corners

 FACE:
 MAC Strobe Cream
 Studio Sculpt Foundation, NC 44 ( # 187 brush)
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 Richly Honed SC (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy (Deep brown matte) Pro Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (227 SE brush)
 Prom Princess (Mid-tone Violet Pink) blush ( 128 Brush) 
 Estèe Lauder Modern Mercury Highlighter to high-points  (# 184 Duo Fiber Fan Brush)
 NARS Light Reflecting Loose setting powder to finish the look (NARS Yachiyo brush)
 Fix + to set

 LIPS:
 Hip & Happy (Cool Pink) lip pencil to line & fill 
 Pink Plaid lipstick ( Dirty Blue-pink matte ) (# 318 lip brush)

 NAILS: Chanel's 'May' (baby Soft pink) Nail Polish


----------



## aradhana (May 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I was feeling very *PINK* on Saturday and this is the result:  EYES:  Painterly paint pot (nude beige) PP to lids (# 212)
> Paradise Island e/s (Soft warm Pink) to lids (# 215 brush)
> Embrace Me e/s (Deep Pink) to crease, then blended (# 275 brush)
> Silly e/s (Clean blue-pink) above crease, (# 224 brush)
> ...


  	this sounds so pretty!
  	you know, i haven't worn embrace me yet!
  	i guess that's on my to-do list...i like how you're paired it with all these different pinks for a monochromatic look!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 5, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MissTT* 






  	yes MissTT, he is the prettyboy fine type.  Not my type, butt fine is fine.   LOL 

	I'm going to do that, work on one thing...  I think I hve the tools to get my skin in order, I just need to keep it up, and I have decent handle on makeup, just need to practice more.  So this will be the year of clothes, and style for me. I'm going to follow your advice, and would love to take you up on your offer.  Although, be warned, I am not a shopper.  LOL  Maybe that's my problem.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 5, 2013)

aradhana said:


> my office is pretty casual, but i found when i dropped to the level that everyone else dressed at, i felt horrible about myself. so i went back to wearing what i feel good in. same thing with makeup. the women at my office rarely wear makeup, so i tried doing that and felt frumpy. no can do!
> 
> i saw someone's bootie too just yesterday on the way to the subway...i kind of wanted to tell to go home and put on a longer top or at least wear different underwear, but she was with her kid, and probably taking them to daycare, and i didn't want to stress her out...
> 
> pp - don't be too critical of yourself. these guys are probably looking at you because they find you attractive...chubby/thin doesn't have to have an impact on whether people find you cute/attractive! i agree with TT. if you feel comfortable in jeans, you should wear them. jeans can look very sharp...and it's just as attractive to look 'done up' as it is to look 'effortless'. just make sure you feel good about yourself in whatever you wear!


  	the few times I've dressed like them, I was ill.  Or it was the first day of my cycle and it was all I could do to make it out of bed.  LOL.  I'll take my jeans/tshirt over what these ppl wear anyday!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 5, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I've been reading this thread and I finally have the courage to join. I love that its more than just makeup especially since im at a turning moment in my life. I'm graduating in a week and I'm trying to find a job in NYC because its my dream city. Anyho I have a pretty big collection, to me at least lol and I really want to start using it. I will def start going through my stash and look for pastels.


  	Welcome, and tell us how it goes.  What was your major?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 5, 2013)

aradhana said:


> hello ladies
> did a wee look today that i was pleased with, though it wasn't pastel...
> 
> eyes:
> ...


  	sounds like you were a bronze Goddess!  Sounds pretty. .

  	I went shopping for pastel makeup today.  I don't want the quite cute quad to be my only e/s. 

  	Couldn't figure out what I wanted. LMAO, plus I got out late so I didn't have a lot of time.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2013)

aradhana said:


> this sounds so pretty!
> you know, i haven't worn embrace me yet!
> i guess that's on my to-do list...i like how you're paired it with all these different pinks for a monochromatic look!


 Thanks Aradhana---It was a fun look.  I felt all GIRLY---even at my age
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was going to use Impassioned but I had depotted Embrace me and it was in the same palette so I went for it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> sounds like you were a bronze Goddess!  Sounds pretty. .
> 
> I went shopping for pastel makeup today.  I don't want the quite cute quad to be my only e/s.
> 
> Couldn't figure out what I wanted. LMAO, plus I got out late so I didn't have a lot of time.


 She made me want to wear Bronze---I think I'll wear bronze with RiRi Woo one day this week.  What pastel makeup did you buy?


----------



## MissTT (May 6, 2013)

Any advice on how to make Zestful work-friendly so I can get in on the pastels this week? It's very shimmery. I need to use Lavender Whip, too.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Any advice on how to make Zestful work-friendly so I can get in on the pastels this week? It's very shimmery. I need to use Lavender Whip, too.


  	I wore Zestful yesterday on top of my Rimmel Scandaleyes pencil in Bad Bronze and it really toned down the color. I like it like this, because it becomes a neutral but you don't lose the sparkly uniqueness of Zestful.


----------



## aradhana (May 6, 2013)

thanks ladies. it's been so warm here that i'm struggling to do pastels...the bronzes are seeming more appropriate to sweltering climes. 

  	but i do think i'll be wearing embrace me eyeshadow tomorrow. or maybe ablaze. decisions decisions.

  	i don't have a lot of pastel eye makeup, but maybe i could just do the cheeks pastel?

  	does flamingo count as a pastel?


----------



## Yazmin (May 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Any advice on how to make Zestful work-friendly so I can get in on the pastels this week? It's very shimmery. I need to use Lavender Whip, too.
> I wore Zestful yesterday on top of my Rimmel Scandaleyes pencil in Bad Bronze and it really toned down the color. I like it like this, because it becomes a neutral but you don't lose the sparkly uniqueness of Zestful.


  	So far I've only done one look using Zestful over a hunter green base.  I really liked it and many of the MAC SAs complimented me on it.  I'll try to recreate it tomorrow and see if I can take a good pic to post.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> She made me want to wear Bronze---I think I'll wear bronze with RiRi Woo one day this week.  What pastel makeup did you buy?


  	none. LOL  I bought a new LM eyeshadow, and the Chanel Jade Shore e/s stick.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2013)

Sounds really nice----would love to see a pic!


Prettypackages said:


> none. LOL  I bought a new LM eyeshadow, and the Chanel Jade Shore e/s stick.






Enjoy Pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks ladies. it's been so warm here that i'm struggling to do pastels...the bronzes are seeming more appropriate to sweltering climes.
> 
> but i do think i'll be wearing embrace me eyeshadow tomorrow. or maybe ablaze. decisions decisions.
> 
> ...


 I think pastels need brights to create balance.  I look ill w/pastel eyes & lips, so I do one or the other.  I've not yet worn Ablaze.  I waiting for my Ablaze NP to arrive---made that purchase because of Liba!!


----------



## Yazmin (May 7, 2013)

I was rushing to get ready this morning so it didn't turn out exactly as I wanted, but I still like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2013)

Oh here you come enabling Yazmin-----I LOVE that green, Zestful I assume??  I don't care how gosh darned PRETTY you look---I will not buy Zestful, I will not buy Zestful,  I will not buy Zestful!!






Yazmin said:


>


----------



## Yazmin (May 7, 2013)

Sorry, I completely forgot to say what it was. It's Zestful used over a Smashbox Limitless Cream Shadow (Fern, I think).   Now you know you're going to get it, don't you? Who are you kidding, Medgal? Certainly not me, lol!


----------



## VampyCouture (May 7, 2013)

Yazmin, it's a good thing I have Zestful, because that look is so pretty!


----------



## MissTT (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting that, Yazmin. You definitely made it wearable. I like your brows, too.

  	I wore Parrot today. To work. Me. Probably won't do that again, but at least I tried it. I tried Lavender Whip for a pastel, but did not like it so I slathered Glamourdaze over it. Didn't quite get in the pastel for the weekend. I'll make it a point to look in my stash tonight to see what's there. I think I have some EDES that would count.


----------



## Yazmin (May 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for posting that, Yazmin. You definitely made it wearable. I like your brows, too.  I wore Parrot today. To work. Me. Probably won't do that again, but at least I tried it. I tried Lavender Whip for a pastel, but did not like it so I slathered Glamourdaze over it. Didn't quite get in the pastel for the weekend. I'll make it a point to look in my stash tonight to see what's there. I think I have some EDES that would count.


  Thank you. I started using DDB again on my brows, but went more subtle that I have in the past. Still a work in progress but I'm getting better at it.   Parrot didn't work out for you as a work look?  I'm going to play around with a few bases and see if I can find something that might help make it more wearable.   If I do, I'll try it tomorrow and post pics.


----------



## MissTT (May 7, 2013)

I have DDB somewhere in the house. I need to practice with it. I'm not at all good with brows so the DDB is even more tricky. Yours looks really natural and subtle. Good job!

  	For me personally, I don't think bright, colorful eye shadow is professional. As a woman in business it is distracting and we tend to teach our students that you will not be taken as seriously. I know this isn't the case 100% of the time, but it does fall into general business wardrobe expectations. Conservative, conservative. I don't work with the public and my office is generally forgiving so I can try new things w/o much fuss. However, I don't feel my best if I don't _feel _professional. Does that make sense?


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 7, 2013)

Yazmin you look great, thanks for posting!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Welcome, and tell us how it goes.  What was your major?


 Interview went great but its not a company I can see myself growing in. no benefits or insurance. My major was marketing.  Quick question the pastel theme had me thinking about pink popcorn, would it count?


----------



## aradhana (May 7, 2013)

Yazmin said:


>


  	your eyes are so pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Quick question the pastel theme had me thinking about pink popcorn, would it count?


 You'll find something TBB!  Totally understand the need for benefits and growth opportunities.  Keeping you in my prayers.
Pink Popcorn absolutely counts.  I pulled as many 'pastel'  items as possible at the beginning of the challenge and Pink Popcorn was one of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for posting that, Yazmin. You definitely made it wearable. I like your brows, too.
> 
> I wore Parrot today. To work. Me. Probably won't do that again, but at least I tried it. I tried Lavender Whip for a pastel, but did not like it so I slathered Glamourdaze over it. Didn't quite get in the pastel for the weekend. I'll make it a point to look in my stash tonight to see what's there. I think I have some EDES that would count.


 MissTT you might feel more comfortable really sheering-out colors for work---wearing them as lightly as possible.


----------



## aradhana (May 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MissTT you might feel more comfortable really sheering-out colors for work---wearing them as lightly as possible.


  	or just as a liner or something.

  	my cousin tends to only line her lower lashline for 'everyday'. i'm not sure it actually looks like she's wearing less or less obvious makeup, but it's an interesting take.


----------



## MissTT (May 7, 2013)

aradhana said:


> or just as a liner or something.
> 
> my cousin tends to only line her lower lashline for 'everyday'. i'm not sure it actually looks like she's wearing less or less obvious makeup, but it's an interesting take.


  	I'm not really good at that, but i will try it. Thank you. The good news is most of the time I sit in an office alone and I don't get a lot of traffic. I suppose my co-workers could be giving me side eye, but I haven't heard a peep since I started wearing lipstick and more to the office.


----------



## Yazmin (May 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for posting that, Yazmin. You definitely made it wearable. I like your brows, too.
> 
> I wore Parrot today. To work. Me. Probably won't do that again, but at least I tried it. I tried Lavender Whip for a pastel, but did not like it so I slathered Glamourdaze over it. Didn't quite get in the pastel for the weekend. I'll make it a point to look in my stash tonight to see what's there. I think I have some EDES that would count.
> MissTT you might feel more comfortable really sheering-out colors for work---wearing them as lightly as possible.


  	I think a brush like the 217 or 224 would be great for applying it as a wash of color.  I may try that myself.


----------



## MissTT (May 8, 2013)

I didn't wear a pastel look today, but I did do something I was pleased with. I've been wanting to try tinted moisturizer for quite awhile now, however, when I tried the Laura Mercier Oil-free version I immediately got a breakout/clogged pore. Grrr, I hate that! I have really oily skin and am thinking I need to give liquid foundation a rest this summer. (I was previously a Bare Minerals girl.) This morning I decided to make my own tinted moisturizer. I used a sample sunscreen, Supergoop City Serum, and mixed it with an old foundation that has always been too dark, Estee Lauder Doublewear Light 5. The result was awesome. The serum lightened up an unusable foundation and the whole formula was super lightweight on my face. Right now my skin is a bit shiny, but not really oily. I've eliminated the need for primer (an extra layer in the humid weather) and my concealer seemed to go on more easily. I have a couple of foundations I'd like to use up rather than throw away so this will be a great option. I'm going to mix with my daily moisturizer typically, but with straight sunscreen if I know I'm going to be outside.

  	Hopefully I've found a use for some products I was hesitating to throw out and I will not have foundation separating from my greasy face this summer. It also reduces my stress about color matches.
  	Anyway at least I meet the theme: makeup with a purpose.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2013)

I've always wanted to try that trick. 

  	I hated ALL tinted moisturizers before the one by Nars. I had the same issues you described. greasy oily zit city face.  

  	to make Parrot work, you should use something like eclair on the lid, and do Parrot on the outer corner into the crease, then blend the crease with a darker brown.  I did this again with Daydreamer and LOVED it.  I just got my parrot.  I'll try it and let you know how it works.  

  	Yazmin, zestful is pretty on you.   I'm going to have to start using it soon.  I'm so stuck on Eclair right now.  (it's easy, slap it on and go). 

  	TXbeauty, at least you are getting interviews and know what you want. it will happen soon.


----------



## aradhana (May 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I didn't wear a pastel look today, but I did do something I was pleased with. I've been wanting to try tinted moisturizer for quite awhile now, however, when I tried the Laura Mercier Oil-free version I immediately got a breakout/clogged pore. Grrr, I hate that! I have really oily skin and am thinking I need to give liquid foundation a rest this summer. (I was previously a Bare Minerals girl.) This morning I decided to make my own tinted moisturizer. I used a sample sunscreen, Supergoop City Serum, and mixed it with an old foundation that has always been too dark, Estee Lauder Doublewear Light 5. The result was awesome. The serum lightened up an unusable foundation and the whole formula was super lightweight on my face. Right now my skin is a bit shiny, but not really oily. I've eliminated the need for primer (an extra layer in the humid weather) and my concealer seemed to go on more easily. I have a couple of foundations I'd like to use up rather than throw away so this will be a great option. I'm going to mix with my daily moisturizer typically, but with straight sunscreen if I know I'm going to be outside.
> 
> Hopefully I've found a use for some products I was hesitating to throw out and I will not have foundation separating from my greasy face this summer. It also reduces my stress about color matches.
> Anyway at least I meet the theme: makeup with a purpose.


  	i didn't wear a pastel look either! i watched a pixi woo vid on brigitte bardot makeup, so i tried to replicate it.  
  	the last couple of days i've been using a moisturizer with SPF 60 (for face and body) by aveeno.  i think yesterday i wore concealer, correctors, and mineralize skinfinish natural overtop. overtop today i wore nars TM, hourglass ambient powder and the msfn again. i've enjoying how it looks, my skin stays moisturized and safe from the sun! it's quite uncharacteristic of me...i normally don't go out of my way to wear sunscreen. i usually just buy it and watch it expire!
  	anyway, the makeup sits pretty well on top...


----------



## MissTT (May 8, 2013)

I need a tinted moisturizer that's not going to make me oily. I thought about NARS, but I've had so much trouble I couldn't be bothered to try another. Maybe it's the HG and I should go for it? I'm not a big fan of mixing b/c it will be different each time. Plus I wasted products.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I didn't wear a pastel look today, but I did do something I was pleased with. I've been wanting to try tinted moisturizer for quite awhile now, however, when I tried the Laura Mercier Oil-free version I immediately got a breakout/clogged pore. Grrr, I hate that! I have really oily skin and am thinking I need to give liquid foundation a rest this summer. (I was previously a Bare Minerals girl.) This morning I decided to make my own tinted moisturizer. I used a sample sunscreen, Supergoop City Serum, and mixed it with an old foundation that has always been too dark, Estee Lauder Doublewear Light 5. The result was awesome. The serum lightened up an unusable foundation and the whole formula was super lightweight on my face. Right now my skin is a bit shiny, but not really oily. I've eliminated the need for primer (an extra layer in the humid weather) and my concealer seemed to go on more easily. I have a couple of foundations I'd like to use up rather than throw away so this will be a great option. I'm going to mix with my daily moisturizer typically, but with straight sunscreen if I know I'm going to be outside.
> 
> Hopefully I've found a use for some products I was hesitating to throw out and I will not have foundation separating from my greasy face this summer. It also reduces my stress about color matches.
> Anyway at least I meet the theme: makeup with a purpose.


 Absolutely MissTT...you're 'on theme.'  You worked on an issue that you were having and you shared it with the rest of us.  That's the other thing that makes this thread so awesome.  I didn't wear pastels today but I wore a soft neutral eye---Chanel's Raffinement quad to go with RRW---had to try it because of all the buzz.  I've been using up products left & right, and I have 18 empties to B2M so this process really does work.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I've always wanted to try that trick.
> 
> I hated ALL tinted moisturizers before the one by Nars. I had the same issues you described. greasy oily zit city face.
> 
> ...


 Pretty, I'll have to try the NARS TM.  I'm working my way through various and sundry face products before I'll allow myself to add any new ones for now.  I love including a bright color that sort of peeps out of neutral E/Ss.  That's my go-to approach when I can't decide on an eye-look.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need a tinted moisturizer that's not going to make me oily. I thought about NARS, but I've had so much trouble I couldn't be bothered to try another. Maybe it's the HG and I should go for it? I'm not a big fan of mixing b/c it will be different each time. Plus I wasted products.


 MissTT I've suffered breakouts w/various TMs & Fs. I now apply an acne cream on the areas that seem most vulnerable to breakouts BEFORE I apply any products and it seems to work.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MissTT I've suffered breakouts w/various TMs & Fs. I now apply an acne cream on the areas that seem most vulnerable to breakouts BEFORE I apply any products and it seems to work.


  	Medgal, that's a great idea! Which one do you use? Thanks for the tip!

  	Btw, I still cannot get over your RRW pic. You look simply classy, timeless and fabulous!


----------



## MissTT (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MissTT, have you tried Smashbox BB Cream? I wore this last year on the _hottest _day of my life when I was attending an outdoor graduation. It stayed pretty well and has really good coverage.


  	I haven't tried a new BB cream in a year or so b/c I never found one to work so just gave up. (The colors didn't really suit me when they were first released.) Your experience sounds very promising. I'll see if they have a color I could use. It's very humid here.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wonder what's clogging us up? I actually don't have this problem with foundations ever. I wonder if it's some type of silicone?
> I haven't tried a new BB cream in a year or so b/c I never found one to work so just gave up. (The colors didn't really suit me when they were first released.) Your experience sounds very promising. I'll see if they have a color I could use. It's very humid here.


 An esthetician at a spa encouraged me to exfoliate daily. I was concerned that it would be too much but that hasn't been the case.  I use Clean & Clear Daily Pore cleanser with my Clarisonic.  In addition to the products that we use pores can become clogged by our own oils & such.  I'm currently using MAC's BB cream.  I wear it as a primer.  I'm not in love with it and I only use a thin layer.  I find that it dries extremely fast, so you have to apply it very quickly.  Once it's gone I won't repurchase it.  One thing that I like about it is that it's undetectable under my Studio Sculpt & Face & Body foundations.  The color is not suitable to wear on its own, however that's not why I purchased it.  I enjoy MAC's Face & Body foundation in the warmer months.  I appreciate that the formula is thin enough to allow my skin texture to show through and it doesn't make me feel as though I'm wearing a ton of product-----yet it's buildable, should you so desire.


----------



## aradhana (May 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need a tinted moisturizer that's not going to make me oily.* I thought about NARS, but I've had so much trouble I couldn't be bothered to try another.* Maybe it's the HG and I should go for it? I'm not a big fan of mixing b/c it will be different each time. Plus I wasted products.


  	try to get samples! maybe at one of their counters? (i was going to say sephora, but i've heard you express disgust for their testers so not going there!)

  	as far as the bb creams go, i think there are a couple of shades in the maybelline one that might work. the second to darkest suits me. i keep contempalting buying it, then reminding myself that i have some other products to finish first!

  	also, origins have one, though it isn't officially called 'bb cream'. it adjusts to your skintone, which i was skeptical of, but when i tried it out it actually visibly makes your complexion glow in an impeccable kind of way. i use to layer it over moisturizer. and sometimes even under a foundation. no breakouts experienced, but ymmv...


----------



## VampyCouture (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww---thanks VC! I use *CareOne Invisible Acne cream*.  I happened upon it in the kosher section of our super market, '*Giant*.'  That's the only place that I've ever found it.
> I apply it twice a day---once in the morning after washing my face, before applying my makeup and at bedtime after washing my face.  I blend it into my skin well, otherwise you risk it mixing w/your primer and showing through your foundation.
> An esthetician at a spa encouraged me to exfoliate daily. I was concerned that it would be too much but that hasn't been the case.  I use Clean & Clear Daily Pore cleanser with my Clarisonic.  In addition to the products that we use pores can become clogged by our own oils & such.  I'm currently using MAC's BB cream.  I wear it as a primer.  I'm not in love with it and I only use a thin layer.  I find that it dries extremely fast, so you have to apply it very quickly.  Once it's gone I won't repurchase it.  One thing that I like about it is that it's undetectable under my Studio Sculpt & Face & Body foundations.  The color is not suitable to wear on its own, however that's not why I purchased it.  I enjoy MAC's Face & Body foundation in the warmer months.  I appreciate that the formula is thin enough to allow my skin texture to show through and it doesn't make me feel as though I'm wearing a ton of product-----yet it's buildable, should you so desire.


  	Thanks Medgal! I need to look into it.

  	I just got a Clarisonic today and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## sagehen (May 10, 2013)

OK, I have a theme face, I think:

  	Face:
  	MAC F&B, C7/N7 mixture
  	Sephora mattifying foundation as powder, D51 (to warm it up - I got sunburnt last week)
  	Maybelline Coral Burst blush

  	Eyes:
  	Ruby Kisses eye primer (I am trying to see if this is a dupe for UDPP)
  	MAC Wondergrass e/s on lids
  	MAC Shag in crease
  	MAC Brulee for highlight under brow
  	Brown Down for brow color

  	Lips:
  	NYX Caberet/Y2K lipliners
  	MAC Sounds Like Noise lipstick
  	NYX Iced Latte gloss on top

  	This lip combo is giving me slightly nude, spingy bright lips - I like it! SLN is not as bright on me as it was on others, so I messed around and came up with that combo to give it some personality.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Thanks Medgal! I need to look into it.
> 
> I just got a Clarisonic today and I can't wait to use it!


 I hope you enjoy it VC!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OK, I have a theme face, I think:
> 
> Face:
> MAC F&B, C7/N7 mixture
> ...


 Sagehen, the look sounds really pretty.  My fav combo of all time is green eyeshadow w/an orange or peach lip----best ever!


----------



## sagehen (May 14, 2013)

My face today:

  	Face:
  	Revlon Colorstay Combo/Oily in Mahogany/Caramel
  	MAC Select Sheer Pressed in NW43
  	Iman Sable Blush for slight contour, Peace blush for color

  	Eyes:
  	RK eye primer
  	UD Shattered e/s on lid
  	MAC Shag in crease
  	MAC Brown Down on brows
  	no liner
  	a TON of mascara - makes me look more awake than I am

  	Lips:
  	MAC Vino liner
  	WnW VIPink
  	Sephora Glos/Serum in some pretty lilac color

  	I feel springy - pops of color on eyes lips, nice for the hot weather we are having (too bad it's like 65 indoors at work lol)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2013)

sagehen said:


> My face today:
> 
> Face:
> Revlon Colorstay Combo/Oily in Mahogany/Caramel
> ...


 _Really Nice_ Sagehen!  I don't have Shattered but what a pretty color!  It must have looked really pretty w/Shag.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2013)

I was in the mood for pink & blue today.  EYES:  Painterly paint pot (nude beige) PP to lids (# 212) 
 *Parisian Skies* (subdued grey-blue) e/s to lids (# 215 brush)
 *Banafsaji* e/s (deep purple-blue) to crease, then blended (# 275 brush)
 *Trax* e/s (burgundy plum) above crease, (# 224 brush)
 *Midnight Blues* (blackend-blue) fluidline to upper lashline
 Estèe Lauder Modern Mercury Highlighter to brows (# 239 brush)
 *Banafsaji  & Trax* E/Ss to lower lash-line ( # 228 brush)
 Estèe Lauder Modern Mercury to inner corners ( # 219 brush)

 FACE:
 MAC BB Cream as primer
 Face & Body, C6 ( 128 #  brush)
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 *Richly Honed* SC (applied with 163 Brush), *Earthshine* (Tarnished Bronze w/Gold) over Richly Honed (227 SE brush)
 *Fiery Impact* (burnt red-bronze) blush ( *187* Brush) 
 *Porcelain Pink* (pinky-coral) MSF to high-points  (# *130 *Brush)
 NARS Light Reflecting Loose setting powder to finish the look (NARS Yachiyo brush)
 Fix + to set

 LIPS:
 Silly (clean blue-pink) lip pencil to line & fill 
 Silly lipstick (clean blue-pink) (# 318 lip brush)

 NAILS: Deborah Lippmann's *Ray of Light* (deep blue-purple holo) Nail lacquer


----------



## aradhana (May 15, 2013)

Both of your looks sound so purdy!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

Hello Jaysam!!! 



The look you created sounds just lovely.  I often find that some of my best makeup looks are those that are unplanned and pretty much on the fly!  Those tend to be the most fun too!
  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *jaysam* 



		 			The strangest thing happened today. I woke up all bright eyed and bushy-tailed this morning and did a semi-full face of makeup. I'm so proud of myself. I say it's only a semi-full face because I only added eye liner and mascara to my eyes, and didn't put any powder on my face. I didn't have a clear picture of what I wanted in the beginning, so I started doing one thing and ended up with something else. Schoonheidsinstituut Trenzo Houten. Laat u verwennen in ons vernieuwde schoonheidsinstituut.




 		 			EYES


 				MAC Fluidline Rich Ground - upper lash line 			
 				Black mascara 		
 
 		 			FACE


 				NARS Blush Lovejoy 			
 				NARS Blush Exhibit A - over Lovejoy 			
 				MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Earthshine - cheek highlight 		
 
 		 			LIPS


 				MAC Lip Pencil Cherry - outline 			
 				MAC Lip Pencil Redd - filled in 			
 				CHANEL Rouge Allure Intense Lipstick 97 Incandescente


----------



## honybr (May 15, 2013)

You all inspired me to do a pastel eye for Mother's day.  

  	Eyes:


 		Opalesse shadow all over lid 	
 		Perversion eyeliner 	
 		Mascara 	
 		I forgot what I highlighted my brow with.  Lol. 
 
  	Cheeks - Earthsine

  	Lips - Mall Madness 

  	My looks are never as detailed as everybody's but I'm enjoying the pastels theme.


----------



## MissTT (May 15, 2013)

Less detail means less stress. I like light and simple looks.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 15, 2013)

I was really pleased with my graduation makeup so I though I would share

  	Face


 		MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW 46 	
 		Benefit Porefessional 	
 		NARS Crazed blush 	
 		MAC Richly Honed 	
 		MAC MSFN Deep Dark 	
 		Skindanavia Finishing Spray 
  	Eyes


 		Urban Decay Primer Potion 	
 		MAC Bisque 	
 		MAC Soft Brown 	
 		MAC Swiss Chocolate 	
 		Inglot 378 	
 		MAC Zero e/l 	
 		L'oreal Volumnious mascara 	
 		MAC 48 Lashes 
  	Lips


 		MAC Offshoot 
 
  	I went out that night so I added Melon Pigment to the center of the lid.

  	OT: I'm finally FINISHED!!!!!


----------



## VampyCouture (May 15, 2013)

Quote:


sagehen said:


> My face today:
> 
> Face:
> Revlon Colorstay Combo/Oily in Mahogany/Caramel
> ...


  	Loved both of your looks!! I'm also seeing  lot of Earthshine love. That means the weather must be getting pretty hot out now! Congrats on graduation TxBeauty!


----------



## VampyCouture (May 15, 2013)

Last night, I went to a restaurant to celebrate my friend's birthday. Kept it very simple! It was HOT (we sat on the patio), and these products lasted all night. I was surprised too, because the look I did was mostly drugstore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
  	Revlon Colorstay  Whipped Cream foundation- Caramel
  	Stila Bronzer Shade 1 to set
  	Maybelline Dream Mousse blush in Cloud Wine
  	Iman Cranberry powder blush over it
  	Wet n Wild highlighter in Starlight Bronze

*Eyes*
  	UD primer potion
  	Milani retractable eyebrow pencil
  	Revlon Colorsty Quad in Adventurous--
  	Green on lid
  	Brown in crease
  	White gold as highlight
  	Maybelline gel liner (black) tightlined on top and waterline on bottom
  	Mally Volumizing mascara

  	L'Oreal shine Caresse stain in Everlasting Caramel as base
  	Mac Hot Chocolate

  	Set with setting spray!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Less detail means less stress. I like light and simple looks.


 Sounds lovely Honybr----doesn't matter how you get from A-Z as long as you're happy with the outcome.  Makeup shouldn't be stressful---fun ladies---just fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Last night, I went to a restaurant to celebrate my friend's birthday. Kept it very simple! It was HOT (we sat on the patio), and these products lasted all night. I was surprised too, because the look I did was mostly drugstore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds pretty Vampy!  I love green on the lid & that cranberry powder blush must be really pretty too!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I was really pleased with my graduation makeup so I though I would share
> 
> Face
> 
> ...


 YAY! 





!  What an accomplishment.  So very happy for you!  Your makeup was spot-on and I love the addition of melon pigment for what I hope was a night of well-deserved celebration!!


----------



## MissTT (May 15, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Last night, I went to a restaurant to celebrate my friend's birthday. Kept it very simple! It was HOT (we sat on the patio), and these products lasted all night. I was surprised too, because the look I did was mostly drugstore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	What setting spray did you use? I was have UD De-Slick in my cart, but isn't there something called Model Face or Skindinavia?


----------



## sagehen (May 15, 2013)

^^PBI: Isn't it called Model in a Bottle? And, btw, Skindinavia manufactures the UD setting sprays. They have for years and my last couple of bottles of de-slick have specifically said manufactured by Skindinavia. That is how I re-discovered UD - when Skindinavia began manufacturing their setting spray - Skindinavia left the market for awhile and I needed to get ahold of some (used to be "Shine Free Makeup Saving Spray"), and that is how De-Slick came into my life.

  	I swear I am like an old woman always with a story lol.


----------



## sagehen (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> _Really Nice_ Sagehen!  I don't have Shattered but what a pretty color!  It must have looked really pretty w/Shag.


  	Thank you - Shag really anchors the bright color to the face. I hate that MAC no longer manufactures it. It is my perfect crease color.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> ^^PBI: Isn't it called Model in a Bottle? And, btw, Skindinavia manufactures the UD setting sprays. They have for years and my last couple of bottles of de-slick have specifically said manufactured by Skindinavia. That is how I re-discovered UD - when Skindinavia began manufacturing their setting spray - Skindinavia left the market for awhile and I needed to get ahold of some (used to be "Shine Free Makeup Saving Spray"), and that is how De-Slick came into my life.
> 
> I swear I am like an old woman always with a story lol.







WE old women rock



----and we like stories!


----------



## sagehen (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> WE old women rock
> 
> 
> 
> ----and we like stories!


  	I am glad because I swear I can't help it lol


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Congratulations!!! Now hand over your NARS Crazed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I looked for Crazed for almost 2 years. I started getting into makeup right after it was discountinued. It's def 1 of my top 5 blushes from any brand.


----------



## MissTT (May 15, 2013)

"Back in my day we used..." *waves cane* "You kids get off of my lawn!" (Okay I'm gonna run before you commence to beating me with said cane. Please note - you started it.)


sagehen said:


> ^^PBI: Isn't it called Model in a Bottle? And, btw, Skindinavia manufactures the UD setting sprays. They have for years and my last couple of bottles of de-slick have specifically said manufactured by Skindinavia. That is how I re-discovered UD - when Skindinavia began manufacturing their setting spray - Skindinavia left the market for awhile and I needed to get ahold of some (used to be "Shine Free Makeup Saving Spray"), and that is how De-Slick came into my life.
> 
> *I swear I am like an old woman always with a story lol.*


  	I'm gonna get the UD during this 20% off sale. Thanks sagehen.


----------



## aradhana (May 15, 2013)

congrats txbeauty!


----------



## aradhana (May 15, 2013)

so these setting sprays - do you guys find they block pores or anything like that? is it basically like hairspray? does it feel uncomfortable on your face?


----------



## sagehen (May 15, 2013)

They feel very comfortable - they don't clog my pores.And they help settle things down when I am heavy-handed with powder.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 16, 2013)

I have a few different setting sprays and none have clogged pores. i did make sure to get the Scandinavia one for oily skin and i was told to put setting spray on before mascara.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 16, 2013)

aradhana said:


> so these setting sprays - do you guys find they block pores or anything like that? is it basically like hairspray? does it feel uncomfortable on your face?


  	Nope, they don't feel uncomfortable to me at all


----------



## MissTT (May 16, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I use Mario Badescu's facial spray! To me, I like it better than Urban Decay (and I have both Deslick and All Nighter currently in my stash) It's more of a refresher spray but it never leaves my face sticky and I always have a glow. I keep b/us of this stuff because I never want to run out. It's great for hot days to refresh your face, but you can also set your makeup with it so it's multipurpose. My skin looks ten times better after I spray this at the end of my makeup
> 
> Here is the link: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mario-b...-herbs-rosewater/2920703?origin=keywordsearch


  	And a link to ensure it goes right into my cart. You're brilliant, Vampy.

  	Sorry ladies. I had on Lavender Whip this morning, but it barely shows up and is just blah. At least with what I was wearing. I switched to RiRi Woo (totally different look LOL) so no pastels for me yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> And a link to ensure it goes right into my cart. You're brilliant, Vampy.
> 
> Sorry ladies. I had on Lavender Whip this morning, but it barely shows up and is just blah. At least with what I was wearing. I switched to RiRi Woo (totally different look LOL) so no pastels for me yet.


 Close enough MissTT...it's only makeup.  Better that you're comfortable with what you're wearing right?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 16, 2013)

I was away from Speckra a good minute & ovelooked this thread. Is it too late to join in the fun? Medgal this is a great idea. Some of my make up hasn't been getting luv (cough shadows) And I really plan on rawk'n my Bms quad. Just need to get back in the swing


----------



## sagehen (May 16, 2013)

not Medgal, but of course it is not too late to join!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

.... and welcome to the thread!  Hopefully you'll have fun here getting back into the swing and using the products that need a little more love!


sagehen said:


> not Medgal, but of course it is not too late to join!


----------



## MissTT (May 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Close enough MissTT...it's only makeup.  Better that you're comfortable with what you're wearing right?


  	I was more than comfortable. I was happy and felt good! The retro red totally rocked my look.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was more than comfortable. I was happy and felt good! The retro red totally rocked my look.


 I'll bet you looked stunning MissTT---you're a beautiful woman!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was more than comfortable. I was happy and felt good! The retro red totally rocked my look.


  	what did you wear?  ;-)


----------



## MissTT (May 20, 2013)

A bold yellow shift dress with black accessories. I wish I had pictures. Got the dress at the outlet so I can't find a pic online.

  	I wore pastel on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know if I pulled the whole look off, but I wore Zestful. My makeup was totally matchy matchy with my outfit, but whatever. I don't really get how to wear minty eye shadow.

*EYES*
  	Groundwork p/p
  	Zestful edes
  	A Natural Flirt edes
  	UD Zero eye liner
  	Maybelline Eye Studio Gel Eyeliner- black
*FACE*
  	CoverGirl Queen All Day Flawless - Q805
  	Bobbi Brown corrector Dark Peach
  	NARS Radiant Concealer - Caramel
  	NARS Light Reflective Powder
  	Modern Mandarin Blush
  	Spiked brow pencil
*LIPS*
  	Ablaze l/l, l/s, l/g

  	My outfit:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> A bold yellow shift dress with black accessories. I wish I had pictures. Got the dress at the outlet so I can't find a pic online.
> 
> I wore pastel on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know if I pulled the whole look off, but I wore Zestful. My makeup was totally matchy matchy with my outfit, but whatever. I don't really get how to wear minty eye shadow.
> 
> ...


 What a gorgeous outfit MissTT!  I can only imagine how beautiful the colors looked against your skin tone.  Love the eye look that you described too!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (May 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> A bold yellow shift dress with black accessories. I wish I had pictures. Got the dress at the outlet so I can't find a pic online.  I wore pastel on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know if I pulled the whole look off, but I wore Zestful. My makeup was totally matchy matchy with my outfit, but whatever. I don't really get how to wear minty eye shadow.  *EYES* Groundwork p/p Zestful edes A Natural Flirt edes UD Zero eye liner Maybelline Eye Studio Gel Eyeliner- black *FACE*  CoverGirl Queen All Day Flawless - Q805 Bobbi Brown corrector Dark Peach NARS Radiant Concealer - Caramel NARS Light Reflective Powder Modern Mandarin Blush Spiked brow pencil *LIPS*  Ablaze l/l, l/s, l/g  My outfit:


  I strongly dislike bugs of all sorts, but I absolutely *LOVE* that dress. That's such an awesome outfit.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 21, 2013)

Your outfit looked so cute, MissTT! I also loved your makeup.


----------



## MissTT (May 21, 2013)

*THANKS, EVERYONE!* I know the dress is bizarre. When I saw it I said, "Who the hell would wear that? It's hideous! Those ants make my skin crawl." Then I started seeing review pics and thought some girls were rockin' it. Found my size at 75% off. Started thinking it's quirky charm wasn't that bad. I wasn't confident the first day I wore it. People stare and point at it. Now I feel amazing in it. It's a very unique piece. Even men compliment it all though some think it's termites. I never thought I could pull of mint green/pastel clothes (nor bugs LOL) but the Fire Ants Maxi Dress proved me wrong.

  	Wore Zestful again today. I actually like the eye look a little better today although Zestful does have fallout and seems to have faded already. I took a picture, but left my camera at home. If it looks good I'll post later tonight. (Also photographed my Fire Ants look.)
_*What paint pot would y'all recommend for a good neutral/light base that won't look ashy if worn alone? I'm thinking Painterly, Soft Ochre, or Bare Study but I know they can be ashy on brown skin._

*EYES*
 	Groundwork p/p all over as base (neutral taupe)
 	Zestful edes on lid (iridescent mint green)
 	Stolen Moment edes in crease (dark plummy taupe)
 	Rimmel Eye Kohl in black
 	Maybelline Eye Studio Gel Eyeliner- black (winged)
 	Armani Eyes to Kill mascara Black
 *FACE*
 	Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream in Medium_ recommended by VampyCouture_; it's too light + grey going on, but seems to settle in with a brush.
 	Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz (orange tinted to warm up the BB Cream color)
 	Bobbi Brown corrector Dark Peach
 	NARS Radiant Concealer - Caramel
 	Ben Nye Banana powder to set concealer (soft yellow)
 	NARS Outlaw Blush (soft rose w/ golden shimmer)
 	Spiked brow pencil
 *LIPS*
 	Jack Black lip balm
 	NYX Nude Pink l/l
 	Rimmel Kate Matte #104 (mauve-y rose pink)_ recommended by VampyCouture_
 	Chanel Glossimer in Wild Rose (soft plummy pink)


 	Quick cell pic of today's dress pattern and butterfly shoes. (Excuse the lack of polish; pedicure is on the books so I remove color.)


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

Yay to butterflies! And yay to to green e/s!

  	I am also wearing brights:

  	Face:
  	Black Radiance Oil Control Primer
  	Revlon Colorstay combo/oily in Caramel/Mahogany
  	Silica Powder (it's hot and humid here)
  	CG Ebony Bronze to lightly Contour
  	MAC Fleur Power blush

  	Eyes:
  	NYX Love in Paris 9-pan in Pardon My French (I used the bright and midtone greens on lid, the deeper bronze for transition and the dark matte brown in outer crease)
  	MAC Brown Down on brows
  	some liquid pen eyeliner in black
  	CG LashBlast Fusion mascara

  	Lips:

  	ULTA Rum Raisin l/l
  	MYX Haute Melon l/s
  	Stila Longwearing lipcolor (old formula) in Coral


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

MissTT I didn't see bugs/ants...I saw pretty colors & a lovely dress!  I like today's outfit too...nice dress & shoe match. I like your makeup choices too!!
I love wedge heels.  I haven't even pulled all of my warm weather shoes and clothes out.  I'm on the slow bus it seems.  I'll get around to it soon. 








MissTT said:


> *THANKS, EVERYONE!* I know the dress is bizarre. When I saw it I said, "Who the hell would wear that? It's hideous! Those ants make my skin crawl." Then I started seeing review pics and thought some girls were rockin' it. Found my size at 75% off. Started thinking it's quirky charm wasn't that bad. I wasn't confident the first day I wore it. People stare and point at it. Now I feel amazing in it. It's a very unique piece. Even men compliment it all though some think it's termites. I never thought I could pull of mint green/pastel clothes (nor bugs LOL) but the Fire Ants Maxi Dress proved me wrong.
> 
> Wore Zestful again today. I actually like the eye look a little better today although Zestful does have fallout and seems to have faded already. I took a picture, but left my camera at home. If it looks good I'll post later tonight. (Also photographed my Fire Ants look.)
> _*What paint pot would y'all recommend for a good neutral/light base that won't look ashy if worn alone? I'm thinking Painterly, Soft Ochre, or Bare Study but I know they can be ashy on brown skin. _ I think all of them would work, and I've never experienced any ashiness with any of them
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Yay to butterflies! And yay to to green e/s!
> 
> I am also wearing brights:
> 
> ...


 Love your color choices Sagehen.  No makeup for me today---I had dental work yesterday and I look like a squirrel w/jaw full of acorns.


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

^^Oh no - I hope you feel better soon. This will give you time to ponder the most perfect makeup/nail polish choices lol!


----------



## MissTT (May 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Love your color choices Sagehen.  No makeup for me today---I had dental work yesterday and I look like a squirrel w/jaw full of acorns.


  	Sorry, dear, but I'm chuckling at your chubby cheeks. I hope you're feeling better soon. I know the dentist can be a bear for a lot of people. Get your springy clothes out! (Nevermind when I pulled out of the garage today I saw a tub of open toe shoes I know I haven't worn in a year.) We practically went straight from winter to summer here. So icky and humid today.


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Haute Melon sounded... hot!!!! I looked it up and love it. So how does the silica powder work? How do you keep it from looking ghostly on your face? You know I'm always gonna ask you fifty'leven questions since you got 'sage' in your name. Plus you're always so sweet and helpful to me. Reminds me - I need to wash my wig tonight. My scalp is unhappy. Not yet outraged though.


  	Don't let it get outraged!

  	I take some silica powder and either sprinkle on a tissue or into the cap of the container I am using, take a large powder puff, dip lightly into powder and PRESS into skin. no rubbing just pressing. When done with whole face, take a dense powder brush and buff the excess away. On days when I am too heavy handed, I then dust on some translucent powder, but that's rare. I can go almost a day without blotting this way. I don't mind blotting but I am just happy my MU is not melting off may face in a couple of hours. Did I mention the silica blurs fine lines and pores? IJS.


----------



## MissTT (May 21, 2013)

I see...


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

LOL why scratching head?


----------



## MissTT (May 21, 2013)

Cuz I'm thinking on if I need it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	eta and now reading those words made my scalp itch.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Haute Melon sounded... hot!!!! I looked it up and love it. So how does the silica powder work? How do you keep it from looking ghostly on your face? You know I'm always gonna ask you fifty'leven questions since you got 'sage' in your name. Plus you're always so sweet and helpful to me. Reminds me - I need to wash my wig tonight. My scalp is unhappy. Not yet outraged though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are silica powders safe?  I've never used one, so out of curiosity I looked it up and happened upon multiple warnings regarding its use.

That"s ok---I laughed at my chubby cheek too---just one side though. It will go down in another day or so. 





Exactly MissTT---- I wasn't ready for the high temps this early in the season.  I have two off-season closets.  When I start the transition it's like being in a candy store as I'm reminded of the fun shoes and colorful clothes.


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	@ the bolded: silica is used in many cosmetic formulations (and processed foods, surprisingly, to give a "smooth" feel to them and as an anticaking agent), and the one I use is consmetic grade. I use it in a well ventilated area and do my best not to inhale. There are such mixed opinions about it, but it is the only thing that keeps my makeup on my face at this time of year.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Yay to butterflies! And yay to to green e/s!
> 
> I am also wearing brights:
> 
> ...


	Beautiful look, Sagehen. I love Haute Melon by Nyx. You just reminded me to bring that out.

  	Medgal, feel better soon! I hate dental work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am purposely not wearing makeup as much this week due to my allergies which just causes more uneasiness/reactions when I have it on, so no look for me today either


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Beautiful look, Sagehen. I love Haute Melon by Nyx. You just reminded me to bring that out.
> Medgal, feel better soon! I hate dental work
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you - BTW, I copped some CocoTan powder this weekend - I am going to experiment tomorrow when I am not at work.

  	My coworkers and I are having massive allergy issues this week too - I switched to waterproof liner on bottom lid and waterproof mascara - but that is how addicted I am to makep lol. I hate the questions from people walking my my cube when I am minimally made up. I need my corporate armor.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Thank you - BTW, I copped some CocoTan powder this weekend - I am going to experiment tomorrow when I am not at work.
> 
> My coworkers and I are having massive allergy issues this week too - I switched to waterproof liner on bottom lid and waterproof mascara - but that is how addicted I am to makep lol. I hate the questions from people walking my my cube when I am minimally made up. I need my corporate armor.


  	Lol, I also work in an office and luckily my cube is tucked away so no one can really see me. But yeah, it feels a little bit weird not having makeup on as often as I do, but I know my eyes and skin will get irritated which is not a good look!

  	Let me know how you like Coco Tan


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> @ the bolded: silica is used in many cosmetic formulations (and processed foods, surprisingly, to give a "smooth" feel to them and as an anticaking agent), and the one I use is consmetic grade. I use it in a well ventilated area and do my best not to inhale. There are such mixed opinions about it, but it is the only thing that keeps my makeup on my face at this time of year.


 That's what made me look it up---_*"it keeps my makeup on my face"*_----made me think _*I*_ need that too.  The summer months can wreak havoc on a nicely made up face.  I switch to a lighter foundation in the summer and a primer w/at least SPF 50.  I like the Ben Nye luxury powder but I don't use it all over my face---just as an under-eye powder and it lasts > 16 hrs on me.


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

Ben Nye powers are nice, but my oil breaks right through them, so they are just finishing powders/correctors for me. The lighter foundation is why I am experimenting with the silica, because I want to use something lighter and keep it on. I think I am over the ColorStay.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Thank you - BTW, I copped some CocoTan powder this weekend - I am going to experiment tomorrow when I am not at work.
> 
> My coworkers and I are having massive allergy issues this week too - I switched to waterproof liner on bottom lid and waterproof mascara - but that is how addicted I am to makep lol. I hate the questions from people walking my my cube when I am minimally made up. I need my corporate armor.






I wore eye makeup to the dentist!  Addicted to makeup?  Ya think?


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore eye makeup to the dentist!  Addicted to makeup?  Ya think?


  	LOL - I love it - gave the dentist something pleasant to look at!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Ben Nye powers are nice, but my oil breaks right through them, so they are just finishing powders/correctors for me. The lighter foundation is why I am experimenting with the silica, because I want to use something lighter and keep it on. I think I am over the ColorStay.


 I'd love to hear how it works out for you.  I'm open to using new products that solve problems.


----------



## MissTT (May 21, 2013)

Medgal the MUFE HD powder is silica (they call it 100% mineral silica) as well as some other powders I've seen. We'll have to find out what sagehen uses.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Beautiful look, Sagehen. I love Haute Melon by Nyx. You just reminded me to bring that out.
> Medgal, feel better soon! I hate dental work
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks much Vampy!  Eating soft foods, including chocolate FF frozen yogurt---oh yum!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Medgal the MUFE HD powder is silica (they call it 100% mineral silica) as well as some other powders I've seen. We'll have to find out what sagehen uses.






Have you tried it?


----------



## MissTT (May 21, 2013)

I own the HD powder and didn't have any problems with it. I haven't tried a product just labeled 'silica' though. I didn't notice the HD powder to be particularly oil absorbing.

  	Here's a shot I snapped this morning wearing my pastel - Zestful.


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> _Sephora is the exclusive beauty retailer for this product._
> I have tried this one, Graftobian and Ben Nye, and I just use whatever the pro beauty supply near me has. Last week I bought some from NYX because it was on sale and it performs nicely. The best value for the buck is Graftobian or Coastal Scents. I had used the Coastal Scents in the past to make a primer with AV gel but am going to dig it up and compare as a finisher as well.
> 
> I like your Zestful look. I cannot get the ED e/s to work for me. None of the ED products, really.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 21, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL, Miss TT!! I love that lip color on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have the MUFE HD powder and I love it, but haven't reached for it since the Nars Reflecting Powder came around.


----------



## MissTT (May 21, 2013)

sagehen you are always mixing up some potion. I envy you. Now I'm off to wash my hair of the coconut oil recipe you gave me.

  	I don't like EDES either and don't plan to buy them again. On me everything is just a bunch of shimmer. I have 4-5 and I regret them.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

You look so pretty MissTT....just beautiful.  I love the entire look, especially the lip color--very becoming! 


MissTT said:


> sagehen you are always mixing up some potion. I envy you. Now I'm off to wash my hair of the coconut oil recipe you gave me.
> 
> I don't like EDES either and don't plan to buy them again. On me everything is just a bunch of shimmer. I have 4-5 and I regret them.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> BEAUTIFUL, Miss TT!! I love that lip color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh Vampy I love the NARS LRP too.  I need to use the powders that I have before adding anymore to my stash.


----------



## MissTT (May 21, 2013)

Thanks sagehen, Vampy, and Medgal. Especially Vampy who recommended the lip color. It's the perfect everyday color for work. I wouldn't have even picked it up.

  	It's funny we're talking about MUFE vs NARS b/c I just handed my MUFE over to my daughter this morning. It's been collecting dust since I got my NARS and Ben Nye.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 21, 2013)

Miss TT, u look great! Those shoes are so cute!! I have yet to wear zestful e/s . Maybe this weekend


----------



## VampyCouture (May 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks sagehen, Vampy, and Medgal. Especially Vampy who recommended the lip color. It's the perfect everyday color for work. I wouldn't have even picked it up.
> 
> It's funny we're talking about MUFE vs NARS b/c I just handed my MUFE over to my daughter this morning. It's been collecting dust since I got my NARS and Ben Nye.


  	No problem! It looks amazing on you


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 24, 2013)

OT: But I wanted to know if you guys had any suggestion for a high-end mascara. I want to take advantage of the Nordstrom sale tomorrow. I know I want YSL Shocking and Estee Lauder's Magnascopic but I'm stumped on a third.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2013)

Gorgio  (?) Armani Eyes to Kill.  Do you like Lancome?  I bought their babydoll e/s and remember being impressed.   A nice everyday mascara I liked was Chantecaille.    this damn sale ALWAYS happens when I've paid down a chunk of bills.  Sigh...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2013)

I'm intrigued by this Silica powder. 
  	I went out Saturday and my makeup just slid off of my face. 
  	Sagehen, can I have the coconut oil recipe? 

	MissTT beautiful pic!!!  I love sound of your looks.   Have you found your neutral paintpot yet?  If none of the ones you listed work, try Mac paint in bamboom.  I used to love this and haven't bought it again b/c I keep getting swept up in LE items. 
  	Bobbi Brown also makes a version of paint pots (long wear crem shadow), but I'm not all that familiar with the colors. 

  	I haven't been doing pastels, but did a look I loved the other day. 

	Face:
  	Malaga TM
  	BB peach eye brightener (read up on this and saw that I need to pat it on and not swipe to blend.  works better this way) 
  	Caramel Concealer Nars 
  	MUFE 14 concealer for the spots on my face. 
  	ED blush Blazing Haute peach
  	EDSF Catch the wave OMG I LOVE this.  I had superb on the other day and realize I don't like cool highlights on me.  

  	Eyes
  	Indianwood paint pot with Handwritten in the crease 
  	Nars Barrow street liner on the bottom eye (mint green)
  	regular black eyeliner 

  	Lipstick
  	Haute Altitude Mac light pink.


----------



## aradhana (May 24, 2013)

Pretty packages That sounds very pretty - when did catch the wave edsf come out? I think I missed that one.  TX Beauty  I haven't tried eyes to kill but heard good things about it. I like shu uemura mascara...I don't know what the formula was, except waterproof. It was really good - stayed put, very black, separated nicely. I bought it for my wedding, but normally I don't buy high end mascaras, so haven't repurchased.


----------



## MissTT (May 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Face: 		 			Malaga TM
> BB peach eye brightener (read up on this and saw that I need to pat it on and not swipe to blend.  works better this way)
> Caramel Concealer Nars
> MUFE 14 concealer for the spots on my face.
> ...


  	What's your MAC coloring? I have BB Dark Peach corrector and was wondering if I need to try Peach instead. You're about to be my other skin twin. Sounds like you had a very natural look going on. I've been kind of doing the same thing this week. Tinted Moisturizer and Eclair PP on the eyes. Indianwood PP is so pretty from what I've seen. I haven't selected a lighter neutral PP yet. I've never heard of Bamboon. Is it LE?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> My SA recommended Lancome Hypnose Drama. I also picked up Armani ETK.
> 
> What's your MAC coloring? I have BB Dark Peach corrector and was wondering if I need to try Peach instead. You're about to be my other skin twin. Sounds like you had a very natural look going on. I've been kind of doing the same thing this week. Tinted Moisturizer and Eclair PP on the eyes. Indianwood PP is so pretty from what I've seen. I haven't selected a lighter neutral PP yet. I've never heard of Bamboon. Is it LE?


  	Bamboom (sorry I spelled it wrong)  is a paint by Mac.  They were popular before paint pots took over.  I have always LOVED them more...  but caught up in the paint pot wave.   http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-unsung-heroes-bamboom-paint/


  	I had to double check what I have and it is the dark peach brightening corrector in the wand.  When I used the corrector it was dark peach as well.  If you use peach and like it let me know.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 25, 2013)

oh andmy mac coloring is nc 44/45, which I realize it's just a catch all.


----------



## aradhana (May 27, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, I meant Shape the Future.   Talk about making up ish. LOL   I want to try the Shu uemura mascara...    Nordies also has some great shoes on sale right now...    SMH...  just can't do it right now.
> Bamboom (sorry I spelled it wrong)  is a paint by Mac.  They were popular before paint pots took over.  I have always LOVED them more...  but caught up in the paint pot wave.   http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-unsung-heroes-bamboom-paint/
> 
> 
> I had to double check what I have and it is the dark peach brightening corrector in the wand.  When I used the corrector it was dark peach as well.  If you use peach and like it let me know.


  	tan-ray is also good if you can't find bamboom....but it might have also been LE. those things last FORever. i've had mine since whenever that sushi collection came out...2005? and i use it pretty regularly....


----------



## VampyCouture (May 28, 2013)

My allergies are under control now and I was out and about celebrating memorial day all weekend. I did simple eye looks, but wore Riri Woo ALL weekend with and without cherry l/l. I seriously love it! Contemplating a backup, but I know that if I do, Ruby Woo will get no love


----------



## MissTT (May 28, 2013)

I bet you looked hot-to-trot Vampy. It rained here all weekend so I hardly wore any makeup. Just stayed shut up in the house. But I did look at my RiRi Woo. Does that count? LOL I extended the lipstick all the way up and just kind of stared at it lovingly. The kids thought I was weird.

  	I think the NARS Tinted Moisturizer is breaking me out. Why do tinted moisturizers cause pimples on me? I'm so disappointed. I think it has something to do with silicones. I didn't wear a primer under it always b/c I don't think I should have to. It's a moisturizer that has tint. Why should I have to treat it like foundation and add extra products? I thought it was supposed to be a product to make my routine easier. Anyway, if I don't use primer it doesn't last as long and oxidizes. I'm wearing it again today w/ a primer. Hoping for the best.

  	Tan-Ray sounds beautiful, but I haven't really found a swatch of it yet. I'll have to check to see if it's still available, but I suspect it's not.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I bet you looked hot-to-trot Vampy. It rained here all weekend so I hardly wore any makeup. Just stayed shut up in the house. But I did look at my RiRi Woo. Does that count? LOL I extended the lipstick all the way up and just kind of stared at it lovingly. The kids thought I was weird.
> 
> I think the NARS Tinted Moisturizer is breaking me out. Why do tinted moisturizers cause pimples on me? I'm so disappointed. I think it has something to do with silicones. I didn't wear a primer under it always b/c I don't think I should have to. It's a moisturizer that has tint. Why should I have to treat it like foundation and add extra products? I thought it was supposed to be a product to make my routine easier. Anyway, if I don't use primer it doesn't last as long and oxidizes. I'm wearing it again today w/ a primer. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Tan-Ray sounds beautiful, but I haven't really found a swatch of it yet. I'll have to check to see if it's still available, but I suspect it's not.


  	Thanks MissTT! I loved the look of RRW for the weekend. Brightened up my mood. I'm going to try to incorporate So Chaud sometime this week. Sorry to hear about your TM. I've tried a sample of Nars TM, but not long enough to see any breakouts so I don't have experience with that. Yeah, TMs are meant to be light and defeats the purpose when you manipulate it with powders. Hmm...do you apply with your fingers? I know I break out sometimes if I am touching a lot of things with my fingers then decide I want to apply makeup on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Nothing good ever comes of that. How are you liking the Smashbox one though?


----------



## MissTT (May 28, 2013)

You're just gonna work those reds all summer. Do you apply lashes with it? I wanna try that next. 

  	I've been applying with a brush. I got 4 little pimples since the weekend. I don't usually have acne and certainly not multiples so I'm sure the new product is the cause. It also allows me time to see which techniques I prefer and what accompaniments. I wore the Smashbox twice, but I was trying to stick to the NARS for a period of time so if there were any issues I'd know which was the culprit. Both need a powder due to my oily skin. Smashbox needs a powder for color correcting. I'm going to give it a good trial later in the week and report back. So far I've been less oily with Smashbox, but it truly could be weather related. Like today is super humid and warm. Last week was cooler most days.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

Wow---I have some catching up to do here!


MissTT said:


> You're just gonna work those reds all summer. Do you apply lashes with it? I wanna try that next.
> 
> I've been applying with a brush. I got 4 little pimples since the weekend. I don't usually have acne and certainly not multiples so I'm sure the new product is the cause. It also allows me time to see which techniques I prefer and what accompaniments. I wore the Smashbox twice, but I was trying to stick to the NARS for a period of time so if there were any issues I'd know which was the culprit. Both need a powder due to my oily skin. Smashbox needs a powder for color correcting. I'm going to give it a good trial later in the week and report back. So far I've been less oily with Smashbox, but it truly could be weather related. Like today is super humid and warm. Last week was cooler most days.


 You may also want to track your hormone spikes too just in case the makeup isn't the sole culprit.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 28, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Thanks MissTT! I loved the look of RRW for the weekend. Brightened up my mood. I'm going to try to incorporate So Chaud sometime this week. Sorry to hear about your TM. I've tried a sample of Nars TM, but not long enough to see any breakouts so I don't have experience with that. Yeah, TMs are meant to be light and defeats the purpose when you manipulate it with powders. Hmm...do you apply with your fingers? I know I break out sometimes if I am touching a lot of things with my fingers then decide I want to apply makeup on my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Medgal, beautiful look as usual. I wore my own variation of Tropical nail polish. I was browsing CVS on Saturday and came across the Spoiled Viva Brazil nail polish display and they have a polish named Pirate's Booty. I layered it over a teal polish. I can't stop looking at my nails and only minor chip and wear. Not bad for $2. Riri Woo gets you lots of attention I bet. I still can't get over how amazing you looked in it. Plus, when I pair it with Cherry l/l, can't nobody tell me NOTHIN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love SLN, but haven't gotten around to wearing it because of RRW!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Medgal, beautiful look as usual. I wore my own variation of Tropical nail polish. I was browsing CVS on Saturday and came across the Spoiled Viva Brazil nail polish display and they have a polish named Pirate's Booty. I layered it over a teal polish. I can't stop looking at my nails and only minor chip and wear. Not bad for $2. Riri Woo gets you lots of attention I bet. I still can't get over how amazing you looked in it. Plus, when I pair it with Cherry l/l, can't nobody tell me NOTHIN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Awww thanks Vampy.  You must post a pic for us, and I'm sure you'll look just as lovely in SLN.  I've only backed up lip sticks on three occasions, & SLN is one of them.  I love the name of the NP that you found!  Sounds awesome.  I'm addicted to nail polish and would love to see a pic of your creation!


----------



## MissTT (May 28, 2013)

Those Temp Rising polishes are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Refined Golden would give you a pretty glow, too, Medgal. I wish I was interested in one off the bronzers so I could have the compact.

  	I'm pretty sure it's not my own hormones that cause the acne. It happens when I try new products that tend to have silicone. It's hard to describe, but I can kind of tell they're clogged pore breakouts b/c it doesn't look like acne I would get from my hormones. I don't have monthly breakouts or anything like that. I took Accutane a few years ago so pimples for me are rare. I exfoliate daily chemically and use my Clairisonic a few times per week.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

I just polished my nails with Scorching Hot & it's gorgeous.  I'm not even crazy about glitter NPs but this stuff is amazing.  

I like Refined Golden for minimal makeup looks in the warmer months.  You'r right about the compacts.  They're pretty special.

It must be pretty frustrating trying new products---at least now you know it's silicone and can hopefully avoid silicone based products.  I recently started using a daily exfoliant by Garnier, and I'm finding quite a few exfoliants made for daily use.  I use my Clarisonic twice a day.


MissTT said:


> Those Temp Rising polishes are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTT (May 28, 2013)

Strangely I don't have the same skin problems with foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If exfoliation keeps the bumps away I may be able to continue using it. I was lazy exfoliating the last 5 or so days.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Strangely I don't have the same skin problems with foundations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was afraid of exfoliating too much but when I started doing it about a year ago, I noticed a dramatic improvement.  I just make sure the product is formulated for daily use.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone---we're approaching a new month and we need a new theme.  Bronze & Brights maybe, to make use of fun summer colors???


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Everyone---we're approaching a new month and we need a new theme.  Bronze & Brights maybe, to make use of fun summer colors???


  	yes, sounds good!


----------



## MissTT (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Everyone---we're approaching a new month and we need a new theme.  Bronze & Brights maybe, to make use of fun summer colors???


  	I'll need to buy my own bronzer or steal from my daughter's stash. Could we start the month with bronzing tips and techniques? I recall in the Temp Rising thread a few WOC weren't really familiar with bronzing. I have plenty o' brights to play with.


----------



## sagehen (May 29, 2013)

I love the idea of Bronze & Brights. When we decide, can we also compile a list of bronzers to give us ideas, in addition to tips on technique? I know there was a "Bronzer for the Bronzed" thread and I will try to bump it up, but t never hurts for some new ideas.

  	My fave bronzers:
	CG Queen Ebony Bronze (very little shimmer)
  	Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer in 08 Ebony (shimmer in compact does not translate to face)
  	MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Sun Power (that might be one word)


  	My bright contribution in keeping with this month's color theme:

  	Face:
  	L'oreal Invisble Lift Cream fnd in Classic Tan
  	Sephora Mattifying Powder fdn in R50
  	Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer in Ebony 08
  	Black Radiance Baked Blush in Raspberry very lightly applied

  	Eyes:
  	WnW Blue Had me at Hello Palette teal shimmery shade on lids, navy matte shade (the one on the left) in crease, shimmery black shade blended in at outer crease
  	Rimmel wp liner pencil in 006 Deep Blue on lower lash line
  	Rimmell wp liner pencil in Sparkle Black on top lash line
  	CG LashBlast Fusion wp in Very Black

  	Lips:
  	CG lip perfection liner in Beloved
  	Neutrogena lip treatment


----------



## MissTT (May 29, 2013)

I just got a Rimmel Soft Kohl pencil in Denim Blue. Thanks for the inspiration. I wasn't sure how to wear it.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 29, 2013)

I agree, sounds like a great theme!

  	Sagehen, I've been looking into Guerlain bronzers. What''s the difference between #7 and 8? I was told to get #7. I can cosign CG Ebony Bronze and Sun Power. I love them both. Sun Power is an amazing bronzer for a neutral look. You just look bronzed, but people don't know from what lol


----------



## sagehen (May 29, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I agree, sounds like a great theme!
> 
> Sagehen, I've been looking into Guerlain bronzers. What''s the difference between #7 and 8? I was told to get #7. I can cosign CG Ebony Bronze and Sun Power. I love them both. Sun Power is an amazing bronzer for a neutral look. You just look bronzed, but people don't know from what lol


  	To my eye, #8 is darker and cooler, which, for me, makes for a better contour. No. 7 is warmer and would be more suitable for an all-over bronzer. For example, I applied #8 in the reverse 3's to give my face a little shape and definition today, with a somewhat dense, angled brush. I would apply #7 with a fluffy brush just for allover warmth. This is me saying it from an NC50-ish perspective. My only beef with Guerlain is the dang powdery, perfumey scent. I can't use it all the time because I can't always take the scent. That is too bad.

  	FYI, Nordstrom is now offering a Guerlain bronzer with a free brush. I can't vouch for the quality. I believe it's available in all shades.

*ETA: It is only available in shade #3 online - you would have to go into a store to get any other shade. Dumb.*


----------



## MissTT (May 29, 2013)

sagehen said:


> To my eye, #8 is darker and cooler, which, for me, makes for a better contour. No. 7 is warmer and would be more suitable for an all-over bronzer. For example, I applied #8 in the reverse 3's to give my face a little shape and definition today, with a somewhat dense, angled brush. I would apply #7 with a fluffy brush just for allover warmth. This is me saying it from an NC50-ish perspective. My only beef with Guerlain is the dang powdery, perfumey scent. I can't use it all the time because I can't always take the scent. That is too bad.
> 
> *FYI, Nordstrom is now offering a Guerlain bronzer with a free brush. I can't vouch for the quality. I believe it's available in all shades.*








  	But yeah I hear you on the scent. I have the balls and they actually smelled up my bedroom for awhile. That's way too much perfume in a product. I can smell it when I open my vanity even though I rarely use them. Any color recommendations for me, sage? I may have to start out cheap since I'm new. Hopefully they sell CG Queen around here so I can get Ebony Bronze.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Ladies I should have been clearer---I was referring to bronze & bright_* eye looks!*_  But, it's almost summer and we may want to & can use actual bronzing powders.  In fact, I've been using my Refined Golden from a prior collection.  You can put it on your cheeks and it will give you an automatic contoured look while adding pretty color to your face.  I put it on my hair line and basically places where the sun hits your face.  I still apply blush and a highlighter per my usual procedure.  I think Erine mentioned that MAC has  darker bronzers--I think Golden was one.  They're w/the permanent line.  I don't want anyone to run out & buy new products unless you really want to.


VampyCouture said:


> I agree, sounds like a great theme!
> 
> Sagehen, I've been looking into Guerlain bronzers. What''s the difference between #7 and 8? I was told to get #7. I can cosign CG Ebony Bronze and Sun Power. I love them both. Sun Power is an amazing bronzer for a neutral look. You just look bronzed, but people don't know from what lol


----------



## sagehen (May 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> But yeah I hear you on the scent. I have the balls and they actually smelled up my bedroom for awhile. That's way too much perfume in a product. I can smell it when I open my vanity even though I rarely use them. Any color recommendations for me, sage? I may have to start out cheap since I'm new. Hopefully they sell CG Queen around here so I can get Ebony Bronze.


  	I say start with the CG Queen bronzers. A lot of product, reasonable price. If you want it to contour, try Ebony Bronze, to warm up in general you might try Brown Bronze. NYX makes a decent matte bronzer and I would go for Dark Tan, but take a look at Deep Tan too. You can get these at nyxcosmetics.com or cherryculture.com (not affiliated) - I don't think Ulta carries the darker Matte Bronzers - they don't show on the website. All I have to say is, I wish MAC would bring back Metal Rock MSF. It was wonderful, not too shimmery, and loved - folk were stealing testers and whatnot (although apparently this is not as uncommon as I like to think).


----------



## VampyCouture (May 29, 2013)

sagehen said:


> To my eye, #8 is darker and cooler, which, for me, makes for a better contour. No. 7 is warmer and would be more suitable for an all-over bronzer. For example, I applied #8 in the reverse 3's to give my face a little shape and definition today, with a somewhat dense, angled brush. I would apply #7 with a fluffy brush just for allover warmth. This is me saying it from an NC50-ish perspective. My only beef with Guerlain is the dang powdery, perfumey scent. I can't use it all the time because I can't always take the scent. That is too bad.
> 
> FYI, Nordstrom is now offering a Guerlain bronzer with a free brush. I can't vouch for the quality. I believe it's available in all shades.
> 
> *ETA: It is only available in shade #3 online - you would have to go into a store to get any other shade. Dumb.*


  	Thank you for this. I will need to go to Nordstrom and swatch them both. What other bronzers do you recommend for warmth? You mentioned CG Brown Bronze provides warmth. I'm also NC50 and want more warmth this summer. I already have my handy contour powders (Sleek contour kit-Medium & Dark and Ebony Bronze)


----------



## VampyCouture (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *Ladies I should have been clearer---I was referring to bronze & bright eye looks! * But, it's almost summer and we may want to & can use actual bronzing powders.  In fact, I've been using my Refined Golden from a prior collection.  You can put it on your cheeks and it will give you an automatic contoured look while adding pretty color to your face.  I put it on my hair line and basically places where the sun hits your face.  I still apply blush and a highlighter per my usual procedure.  I think Erine mentioned that MAC has  darker bronzers--I think Golden was one.  They're w/the permanent line.  I don't want anyone to run out & buy new products unless you really want to.


  	That still sounds lovely!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

I tried some of the Temperature Rising collection products to create today's  pastel look:

*EYES:*
 Painterly paint pot (nude beige) 
 Star Studded e/s (LE Mid-tone Violet-Pink) from brow to lids
 Swelter e/s (Mid-tone gray violet) packed onto lid  TRQ
 Beauty Marked e/s (Charcoal black w/Red pearl) to crease & outer Vee TRQ
 Circus e/s (gold mauve) to highlight brow TRQ
 Temperature Rising e/s (light tanned peach) to inner corners
 Blacktrack gel liner to upper lashline
 Beauty Marked e/s & Star Studded to lower lash-line 


 FACE:
 MAC P & P SPF 50 Primer
 MAC Face & Body mixed with Golden Elixer strobe liquid
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
 Refined Golden Bronzer cheeks, forehead & jawline 
 Shadowy (Deep brown matte) Pro Sculpting powder to contour
 Ripe For Love blush 
 Estèe Lauder Heat Wave Highlighter to high-points  (# 184 Duo Fiber Fan Brush)
 NARS Light Reflecting Loose setting powder to finish the look 
 Fix + to set

 LIPS:
 Magenta lip pencil to line & fill 
 Feel My Pulse lipstick
 Rhythm lipglass / edited to include---forgot first time.

 NAILS: MAC's Scorching Haute Nail Polish


----------



## sagehen (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies I should have been clearer---I was referring to bronze & bright_* eye looks!*_  But, it's almost summer and we may want to & can use actual bronzing powders.  In fact, I've been using my Refined Golden from a prior collection.  You can put it on your cheeks and it will give you an automatic contoured look while adding pretty color to your face.  I put it on my hair line and basically places where the sun hits your face.  I still apply blush and a highlighter per my usual procedure.  I think Erine mentioned that MAC has  darker bronzers--I think Golden was one.  They're w/the permanent line.  I don't want anyone to run out & buy new products unless you really want to.


  	LOL Medgal - JINX we posted at the same time and dangit if it's not still May. I am a week ahead on my calendar trying to make sure I catch the Summer RiRi collection online. Well, I am two days early. Write this down y'all - this date and time right here. I am never early for anything.


----------



## sagehen (May 29, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Thank you for this. I will need to go to Nordstrom and swatch them both. What other bronzers do you recommend for warmth? You mentioned CG Brown Bronze provides warmth. I'm also NC50 and want more warmth this summer. I already have my handy contour powders (Sleek contour kit-Medium & Dark and Ebony Bronze)


  	I like MAC Refined Deeper Bronze (it's been dc'd but look around for it - worth it on NC50 skin, if you do the evilbay thing) I use it for all over warmth and sometimes just on my cheeks when I need definition but not a whole lot of color. I like the NYX bronzers I mentioned to MissTT for that, and MAC Matte Bronze is a trusty option from the permanent line. Medgal has me wanting to peep out Golden as well, but I am trying not to go back into the MAC store for a week, at least.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

sagehen said:


> LOL Medgal - JINX we posted at the same time and dangit if it's not still May. I am a week ahead on my calendar trying to make sure I catch the Summer RiRi collection online. Well, I am two days early. Write this down y'all - this date and time right here. I am never early for anything.


 That's really funny Sage!!!


----------



## MissTT (May 29, 2013)

I was planning to try a bronzer anyway so I don't mind picking one up. I also overloaded my daughter with bronzers at Christmas so I'll probably try out one of hers first. I do bronze eyes on occasion so I'm game for this months theme. I didn't do well with pastels. I'm wearing A Natural Flirt today though so it's kind of pastel.

  	Medgal I'm considering the P+P Highlighter. Is that your concealer as well? I noticed you didn't use anything else undereye. Your lip look sounds sexy. I should be getting FMP tomorrow. At first I wished I didn't get it, but now I think I'll appreciate the texture in the heat.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was planning to try a bronzer anyway so I don't mind picking one up. I also overloaded my daughter with bronzers at Christmas so I'll probably try out one of hers first. I do bronze eyes on occasion so I'm game for this months theme. I didn't do well with pastels. I'm wearing A Natural Flirt today though so it's kind of pastel.
> 
> Medgal I'm considering the P+P Highlighter. Is that your concealer as well? I noticed you didn't use anything else undereye. Your lip look sounds sexy. I should be getting FMP tomorrow. At first I wished I didn't get it, but now I think I'll appreciate the texture in the heat.


 I agree that pastels are/were a real challenge, perhaps because there are fewer options.  Almost behind us---bring on the brights---woo hooooo!!

I use a small amount of concealer under the P& P highlighter because I have dark circles under my eyes related to allergies.  If I don't use the concealer my dk circles can be seen under the highlighter.  I use the P & P highlighter in a wide triangular shape below my eye area only.  I _love_ that highlighter and that's the only way that I use it for now. I suspect one could use concealer in that same way, but I'm addicted to the highlighter---no turning back for me.  You can see it in the photos below.

I don't feel any texture whatsoever with FMP/Rhythm---it's a cremesheen.  I wore both just yesterday.  I thought Caliente was the lippie w/the dazzle texture.  I have Caliente but I have not yet worn it.  I have worn Sheer Seduction and I love it, and didn't even notice dazzle/texture.


----------



## MissTT (May 30, 2013)

You're glowing. Thanks for the information. I've added the highlighter to my cart. I'm in no rush to get it, but it will be ready when RiRi releases.

  	I _finally _wore Lavender Whip. And I liked it. Phew! It hasn't called my name in the least. Since the month is ending I went to my stash to search for pastels and realized I didn't really have many so I had to build a look around LW. It was just as well b/c I should use things in my stash, right? Right.

*EYES*
  	NARS Smudgeproof Eye Primer
  	MUFE #92 – matte brilliant purple - packed on lids with 239 brush
  	MUFE #160 – matte dark purple – crease and outer V (unsure if this was color; no label)
  	MUFE #126 – tan beige shimmer – brow bone/highlight
  	Banafsaji – deep purple blue – to deepen outer V
  	Soft Brown – soft golden peach brown – transition color (_never transitioned; starting to like it_)
  	Maybelline Lasting Drama gel eyeliner – black – winged
  	Rimmel Soft Kohl eyeliner - black
  	Benefit They’re Real mascara - upper
  	Armani Eyes to Kill mascara - lower

*FACE*
  	By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra-Primer
  	Armani Maestro foundation #8
  	Bobbi Brown Dark Peach Corrector under eyes
  	NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Biscuit
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder to set concealer
  	NARS Light Reflecting Powder – set t-zone
  	NARS Mata Hari blush – rose petal pink
  	Definitely Defined MSF – lighter color (silvery pink? _I see peach_) to highlight cheekbones

*LIPS*
  	Josie Maran Argan Lip Treatment
  	Heroine lip pencil – purple – lined and smudged inward for semi-ombre
  	Lavender Whip l/s

*OUTFIT*
  	Braxton Top – Anthropologie
  	Gap Trousers
  	Miz Mooz Petra sandals
  	Not Just Any Old Day necklace (marking my daughter’s bday)


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I just realized another product may be the culprit for the bumps - Kate Sommerville Retinol Cream (RetAsphere?). I rec'd a sample of it and having been throwing that in every once in awhile. I think it gave me bumps before. I need to stick to my Paula's Choice routine b/c it never caused me problems. These more expensive skincare lines haven't blown me away nor kept their promises.
> 
> I'll need to buy my own bronzer or steal from my daughter's stash. Could we start the month with bronzing tips and techniques? I recall in the Temp Rising thread a few WOC weren't really familiar with bronzing. I have plenty o' brights to play with.


  	what do you use from Paula's choice? 

	I finally tried Annapuri TM and Ginger Concealer.  Ginger is a lil ashy, but will give me that KK Look.  Annapuri, is a lil to light for me right now, or the undertones too pink.  It might work better in the winter.


----------



## MissTT (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I'll bet were the same skin color. Yay! (FYI it's not NC45)

  	I use a 5-step regimen from Paula's Choice + some stragglers:
_Cleanser _- Skin Balancing (oily/combo) or Skin Recovery (dry) depending on the season
_Toner _- Skin-Balancing Pore Reducing Toner
_Exfoliant _- 2% BHA Liquid; may be switching to gel for less waste
_Retinol _- Skin-Balancing Antioxidant Serum
_Moisturizer _- Skin Balancing SPF 15 (day/oily); Skin Recovery (night/dry) - will be switching to SPF 30 and probably a lighter night time moisturizer
  	extras-
  	RESIST Weekly Resurfacing 10% AHA - can be used in place of BHA several times/week for exfoliation
  	RESIST Super Antioxidant Serum - clogs the pores on my face so I just use it on my neck.

  	Their customer service is awesome. I left a negative review about the packaging (a product leaked) and they sent me a new product free of charge. They do it all the time. They have sales pretty often which is nice. Last year I got in on a 50% off. I need to buy new products, but I'm dying for a huge code like that. Ugh! The first few days using the products my friend said my skin was glowing. And not oily. Healthy looking. (Yeah, she said all that. LOL. I hate my greasy skin.) Their samples are cheap, too, so you can try things out.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You're glowing. Thanks for the information. I've added the highlighter to my cart. I'm in no rush to get it, but it will be ready when RiRi releases.
> 
> I _finally _wore Lavender Whip. And I liked it. Phew! It hasn't called my name in the least. Since the month is ending I went to my stash to search for pastels and realized I didn't really have many so I had to build a look around LW. It was just as well b/c I should use things in my stash, right? Right.
> 
> ...


 You'll find that the P & P Highlighter lasts a long time because you don't really need much.  The outfit is cute and your make sounds really pretty.


----------



## MissTT (May 31, 2013)

Today I wore a pastel on my eyes to close out the month. Testing out my new Tom Ford cream eye shadow I went for a very simple look. 

*EYES*
  	MUFE HD Primer (trying to use it up so occasionally put on/under eyes)
  	Tom Ford Beauty Cream Color for Eyes – Escapade – pearlized peach
  	Maybelline Lasting Drama gel eyeliner – black – winged
  	Rimmel Soft Kohl eyeliner - black
  	Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill mascara
  	Spiked Brow pencil

*FACE*
  	By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra-Primer
  	NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer – Cuba
  	NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Biscuit
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder to set concealer
  	Blot Powder – Dark in t-zone
  	Small Vanity blush – dusty rose tan

*LIPS*
  	Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm
  	NYX Hot Red lip pencil
  	Scarlet Ibis l/s

*OUTFIT*
  	Pindot Chambray Shirt & Ackee Pencil Skirt – Anthropologie
  	Sofft Ramona II pumps
  	Target Merona skinny belt (was late and totally forgot a necklace/accessories)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Today I wore a pastel on my eyes to close out the month. Testing out my new Tom Ford cream eye shadow I went for a very simple look.
> 
> *EYES*
> MUFE HD Primer (trying to use it up so occasionally put on/under eyes)
> ...


 SCORE!!!! MissTT.  The look you created sounds just lovely, and it complimented your nice outfit too!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 1, 2013)

cute outfits miss TT!

  	medgal - beautfiul look w fmp...what blush are you wearing in those pics?

  	feeling slightly distressed... i got a 'touch-up' done on my hair, and i think it's really bad.... basically one side of my head is shaved, and the first time my stylist did it, it was perfect. every time i go back, whether it's for a real cut or a free 'touch-up', it seems to be going down hill. right now it's at a point where i don't think i'll be able to wear it in any reasonable way.  my hair is EXTREMELY thick, and i'm getting superstressed because i can't find a way of wearing it (up or down) that is going to work for everyday.... i think she cut too much of my hair into bangs, so that it basically looks like i have a hair piece.... aaargh.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2013)

aradhana said:


> cute outfits miss TT!
> 
> medgal - beautfiul look w fmp...what blush are you wearing in those pics?
> 
> feeling slightly distressed... i got a 'touch-up' done on my hair, and i think it's really bad.... basically one side of my head is shaved, and the first time my stylist did it, it was perfect. every time i go back, whether it's for a real cut or a free 'touch-up', it seems to be going down hill. right now it's at a point where i don't think i'll be able to wear it in any reasonable way.  my hair is EXTREMELY thick, and i'm getting superstressed because i can't find a way of wearing it (up or down) that is going to work for everyday.... i think she cut too much of my hair into bangs, so that it basically looks like i have a hair piece.... aaargh.....








!  Slightly distressed?  I would be mortified.  I am so sorry this happened to you, and I hope you can figure out a style that works while it's growing
           back.  Have you tried an off-center, on an angle part?  

          Thanks for the compliments re: FMP.  I because I had so many pink tones, I opted for Ripe for Love blush.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> !  Slightly distressed?  I would be mortified.  I am so sorry this happened to you, and I hope you can figure out a style that works while it's growing
> back.  Have you tried an off-center, on an angle part?
> 
> Thanks for the compliments re: FMP.  I because I had so many pink tones, I opted for Ripe for Love blush.


  	OMG Aradhana,  I'd be mortified too.    I hope it works for you or at least grows out soon.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 2, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I haven't tried any products by Tom Ford, that color sounds beautiful.  		 			How do you like their products.
> I keep forgetting to pick up the banana powder, how do you guys like?  I know Medgal love it.
> 
> OMG Aradhana,  I'd be mortified too.    I hope it works for you or at least grows out soon.


  	i know yes, yesterday i was really feeling mortified but trying to downplay....i washed my hair out this morning and tried restyling it...it's going to take A LOT of bobby pins and hairspray to make it look decent...i don't know what i'm going to do when i go to the gym...ugh....
  	gonna go hide in a box....


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Today I wore a pastel on my eyes to close out the month. Testing out my new Tom Ford cream eye shadow I went for a very simple look.
> 
> *EYES*
> MUFE HD Primer (trying to use it up so occasionally put on/under eyes)
> ...


  	I always love your outfit choices! I want to invade your closet!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i know yes, yesterday i was really feeling mortified but trying to downplay....i washed my hair out this morning and tried restyling it...it's going to take A LOT of bobby pins and hairspray to make it look decent...i don't know what i'm going to do when i go to the gym...ugh....
> gonna go hide in a box....


      How about wearing a bandana?  You could get an assortment of pretty colors, play up your eye makeup and wear large hoop earrings.  At the gym you 
     can lose the earrings but a bandana wouldn't look so out of place at the gym?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope you all are having more fun with brights than with pastels.  I think there are more options with brights.


 *EYES: **BMS Quad form Temperature Rising Collection* Eclair paint pot (Light chocolate w/gold pearl) to lids & lower [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]lash line [/FONT]
 Friendly e/s (Deep Bronze Chocolate) to lids 
 Romantico e/s (Light Taupe Bronze) above crease  
 When in Rio e/s (Deep Green w/Copper Pearl) to crease & outer Vee.  Then blend like crazy!!
 Bare My Soul e/s (Frosted Gold ) to highlight brow & inner corners
 Blacktrack gel liner to upper lash-line
 Undercurrent eye pencil (teal w/pearl) to water-line 


 FACE:
 Smashbox CC Cream
 MAC Face & Body mixed with Gold Rush luster drops 
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
 Refined Golden Bronzer cheeks, forehead & jawline 
 Shadowy (Deep brown matte) Pro Sculpting powder to contour
 Ripe For Love blush (Mid-tone Peach) 
 Estèe Lauder Heat Wave Highlighter to high-points  (# 184 Duo Fiber Fan Brush)
 NARS Light Reflecting Loose setting powder to finish the look 
 Fix + to set

 LIPS:
 Abalze lip pencil to line & fill 
 Ablaze lipstick

 NAILS: MAC's Ablaze Nail Polish


----------



## sagehen (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal, you nailed it.

  	You totally put my neutral eye and matte red lip to shame lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Medgal, you nailed it.
> 
> You totally put my neutral eye and matte red lip to shame lol






You know Sage, I was just thinking about wearing red lipstick, & that's the way to do it....w/a neutral eye.  I think I like a bronze eye look w/a red 
               lip too.  There aren't enough days in the week to try all these looks and use up our makeup.  So much fun!!!  I'm thinking about a hot pink look 
               too.  Oh and orange too.  I'm dying to try Tangerine Dream, but my order won't arrive until Friday.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you all are having more fun with brights than with pastels.  I think there are more options with brights.
> 
> 
> *EYES: **BMS Quad form Temperature Rising Collection* Eclair paint pot (Light chocolate w/gold pearl) to lids & lower [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]lash line [/FONT]
> ...


  	Oh this sounds hot, might have to try it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2013)

I missed it, what is the theme for June?


----------



## MissTT (Jun 4, 2013)

Love it Medgal! I'm going to steal your eye look. I wore BMS today as well. I took a picture this morning, but my face looked ashy due to the NARS powder. It can give me flashback.

  	PP the theme is bronze and brights


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 6, 2013)

Been missing my girls!!!  WAYYYYY busy these days!  BUT, my AAO haul had me collaborating a FOTD for the theme here!  Excuse the pic... I had to literally FORCE makeup on my face today, as I am sooooo sick with the WORST cold/sinus crap the last few days... picked up from all my traveling I guess.

  	FACE:
  	Benefit POREfessional Primer
  	tarte smooth operator illuminating serum
  	MAC Face & Body Foundation C4
  	Eve Pearl Salmon Concealer - undereyes
  	Prep & Prime Highlighter in Radiant Rose - undereyes
  	benefit's Powderflage - to set undereye creams
  	MAC Magically Cool Powder in Truth & Light - Setting Powder for Face
  	Cheek Blush - Flower Fantasy Vera Pearlmatte

  	EYES:
  	MAC Painterly Paint Pot - eye primer
  	Urban Decay Ruthless Deluxe Shadow (champagne taupe/beige w hint of gold shimmer) - lid & lower lashline
  	MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Centre Stage (rich, chocolate brown) - outer v & lightly swept into crease
  	MAC Pro Longwear Shadow in Carefree (pale, creamy white gold) - inner tearduct, brow highlight, lower lashline
  	LOTS of Maybelline One by One Volum' Express Black Mascara

  	BROWS:
  	tarte Brow Mousse in Medium Brown

  	LIPS:
  	MAC Sushi Kiss lipstick


----------



## aradhana (Jun 6, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Been missing my girls!!!  WAYYYYY busy these days!  BUT, my AAO haul had me collaborating a FOTD for the theme here!  Excuse the pic... I had to literally FORCE makeup on my face today, as I am sooooo sick with the WORST cold/sinus crap the last few days... picked up from all my traveling I guess.
> 
> FACE:
> Benefit POREfessional Primer
> ...


  	dancer - that lipstick is PERFECT for you!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks for asking PP - i wasn't 100% sure either
> luckily i've been working in that bronzey pencil from TR...but now it's blunt, and i still haven't picked up a large size sharpener...
> *dancer - that lipstick is PERFECT for you!*


  	Thanks girlie!!!  I was on the fence about SK but I REALLY like it a lot!  It's perfect for Summer!!

  	PS PLEASE let me know what sharpener you find that works for those darn TR pencils!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 6, 2013)

Try nars' sharpener ladies.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Try nars' sharpener ladies.


  Yup I cosign , i have that sharpener and I really like it !!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yup I cosign , i have that sharpener and I really like it !!!


  	OH THANK YOU GAWD! I actually HAVE that sharpener already! For ONCE a rec I don't have to race out to buy! Thanks so much girls!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree w/ everyone! MissTT, you have very good style! Taking a peak in your closet is probably like winning the golden ticket to Willy Wonka's Chocolate factory! lol


PixieDancer said:


> Been missing my girls!!!  WAYYYYY busy these days!  BUT, my AAO haul had me collaborating a FOTD for the theme here!  Excuse the pic... I had to literally FORCE makeup on my face today, as I am sooooo sick with the WORST cold/sinus crap the last few days... picked up from all my traveling I guess.
> 
> FACE:
> Benefit POREfessional Primer
> ...


  	Pixie Dancer, I can''t even tell you're sick! Your skin has a soft glow and sushi kiss looks amazing on you. Definitely brightens up your face. Also, I am really loving that blush on you. Perfect knockout combo!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't posted a look in a while, but my friend was celebrating her birthday this week and I decided to go all out. I loved the whole look, btw.

  	FACE
  	Fusion Beauty Brightening Primer (used to be at Sephora)
  	Revlon Color Stay Whipped in Caramel (love this for the summer months)
  	Mac MSFN in Dark to set
  	Sleek Dark Contour Kit mixed with Stila Shade 1 Bronzer to contour
  	Mac Double Definition_ (patina bronze)_ (only dark side) as highlight and blush
  	Finished off with Nars Light Perfecting Powder (loose)

  	EYES
  	Mac Rose Gold Pigment _(rustic gold)_ on lid
  	Nars Galapagos _(warm brown w/ gold shimmer)_ eyeshadow in crease and a little bit in outer corner
  	Make up Forever Aqua Gel Liner in Black to line upper and lower lash line
  	Mally Volumizing Mascara
  	Milani retractable brow pencil
  	Urban Decay Secret Service _(very cool brown)_ to set pencil

  	Lips
  	Mac Ruby Woo _(retro pin up, bright red)_
  	OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet _(retro, plum red)_ over it

  	Nails
  	(I wanted my nails and lips to match)
  	Sally Hansen nail polish in Cherry Red
  	OCC Strumpet over it

  	Sprayed with Mario Badescu facial spray


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 7, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I haven't posted a look in a while, but my friend was celebrating her birthday this week and I decided to go all out. I loved the whole look, btw.
> 
> FACE
> Fusion Beauty Brightening Primer (used to be at Sephora)
> ...


  	OH I loveeee Strumpet!  This look sounds beautiful!  Always bums me out that I never remember to use my darn piggies more often!  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I agree w/ everyone! MissTT, you have very good style! Taking a peak in your closet is probably like winning the golden ticket to Willy Wonka's Chocolate factory! lol
> 
> Medgal, that look is hot! I love what you did with the Quad and it's funny how perfect Eclair works with the quad. How are you liking Ablaze? I hope it did more justice to you than it did to me. But then again, you are a beauty, so I'm sure it did!  I love Ablaze!  What was your experience with it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I haven't posted a look in a while, but my friend was celebrating her birthday this week and I decided to go all out. I loved the whole look, btw.
> 
> FACE
> Fusion Beauty Brightening Primer (used to be at Sephora)
> ...


      Vampy, you totally have me wanting to wear red lipstick !!  I love Galapagos!  It must look amazing with Rose Gold pigment!!! Love how you paired that!  
     I recently wore Galapagos with Aurora (pinked taupe) pigment.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't keep up with this thread anymore. 500+ posts behind... Anyway, here's my birthday Chanel makeover look as promised. I was given a face chart of my makeover and will list the products used.










  	FACE


 		Le Blanc de Chanel Sheer Illuminating Base 	
 		94 Ambre Perfection Lumiere Foundation 	
 		Concealer (not listed on chart) 	
 		Powder (not listed on chart) 	
 		71 Malice Joues Contraste Blush 
 
  	EYES


 		40 Brun Cendre Crayon Sourcils Eyebrow Pencil 	
 		47 Blue Bay Stylo Eyeshadow 	
 		17 Cool Gold Stylo Eyeshadow 	
 		88 Noir Intense Stylo Yeux Waterproof Eyeliner 	
 		Black mascara (not listed on chart) 
 
  	LIPS


 		78 Interlude Rouge Coco Shine 	
 		82 Friandise Aqualumiere Gloss 
 

  	This was part of a Saks event, so they had a special Chanel makeup artist on hand. A Saks MUA did all of my makeup before the Chanel artist came over. She did everything except my eyes. She applied foundation which I still haven't gotten around to doing myself yet. I like how foundation evens out my complexion, but I'm not used to wearing it. It kept rubbing off on stuff and looked like it started to cake up in the creases of my mouth and chin whenever I smiled. She also did this beautiful coral lip with #97 Incandescente Rouge Allure Intense lipstick and #427 Envolee Glossimer. Then when the Chanel artist came over to decide what to do with my eyes, she wiped away the lipstick. I was crushed, but it wouldn't work with the eye look the Chanel artist did.

  	The Chanel artist tightlined my eyes. He applied a little bit of eyeliner at a time and took breaks in between. I was thankful. I love the result. It really makes my eyes stand out, but I don't think it's something I can do myself. It felt so weird! He applied the blue shadow stick all over the lid and the gold one only in the center. I think he used his fingers. He applied black mascara after tightlining. He did it all so quick. I think you can see the eye look better in the 2nd pic. He also said it was the same eye look that Chanel did for the fashion show in Singapore last week.

  	Next he used his fingers to apply Malice blush to my cheeks and faded it out with a brush. Then he used a lip brush to apply #78 Interlude Rouge Coco Shine for my lipstick, and topped it with #82 Friandise Aqualumiere Gloss. I left the store with my first Chanel gloss. I bought Friandise, but forgot to purchase Envolee. I'm ordering it today. I also left the store with Lime Light mascara; the Saks exclusive Delicatesse eyeshadow quad; and Cinema, Starlet, and Paparazzi polishes.

  	I'm also proud that I shaped my eyebrows myself for the first time. I did it right before leaving for the event. I didn't want to go to the event with bushy brows. I usually go get them threaded, but I'm lazy and inconsistent with my appointments. I was tired of walking around with unkempt brows and got fed up with having to rely on someone else to do them. I bought a Tweezerman set with tweezers and a mirror during a Gilt.com sale. Decided to open the box to give it a shot. I was very pleased with my first attempt. It wasn't at all as difficult as I thought it would be. I removed a few hairs at a time going back and forth between both brows to make sure they were even. Even the Chanel artist commented to the Saks MUA that my brows looked really good and that she knows how particular he is about eyebrows. He didn't know I shaped them myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I went in the middle of the day, so the store wasn't very crowded. But then a handful of people started to gather around while I was getting my makeup done. The attention was flattering, but awkward at the same time. Having all of those people stare at me like that was making me nervous. I had my glasses off, so luckily everyone looked like fuzzy blobs! It was still a lot of fun and I'm happy I went.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't keep up with this thread anymore. 500+ posts behind... Anyway, here's my birthday Chanel makeover look as promised. I was given a face chart of my makeover and will list the products used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You look soooo beautiful and sophisticated! I absolutely LOVE your Birthday look!  Hope you had a great night out to celebrate!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't keep up with this thread anymore. 500+ posts behind... Anyway, here's my birthday Chanel makeover look as promised. I was given a face chart of my makeover and will list the products used.
> 
> FACE
> 
> ...


  	happy belated birthday!
  	you look beautiful!
  	impressive job on the brows too!
  	i'm too scared to do more than maintenance on my brows, so i guess i am dependant on someone for the moment to keep them tamed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't keep up with this thread anymore. 500+ posts behind... Anyway, here's my birthday Chanel makeover look as promised. I was given a face chart of my makeover and will list the products used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Awwww CC---I just saw this today----I could kick myself for not stoping by the thread before now.  I LOVE the photos---your skin is flawless and the 
   makeup soft, pretty and so natural looking.  BTW, you have the most gorgeous lips.  People pay a lot of money to get lips like yours!!
   GREAT job on the brows---love them !!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwww CC---I just saw this today----I could kick myself for not stoping by the thread before now.  I LOVE the photos---your skin is flawless and the
> makeup soft, pretty and so natural looking.  BTW, you have the most gorgeous lips.  People pay a lot of money to get lips like yours!!
> GREAT job on the brows---love them !!!








 Thank you! I wanted to make sure I kept my promise and posted pics.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jun 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't keep up with this thread anymore. 500+ posts behind... Anyway, here's my birthday Chanel makeover look as promised. I was given a face chart of my makeover and will list the products used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love love your Birthday look CC!!!!!! and your skin is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 9, 2013)

*Pixie *you look goregeous in Sushi Kiss. I used Hodgepodge liner then dabbed SK in more lightly than I'd done the first time I tried. Liked it much better.

*Vampy *your lips had to be like WHOA! How well do the lip tars hold up over lipsticks? I've never tried layering them before, but was considering the new glosses. 


  	Soft and beautiful, *CC*. It goes so well with your top. All romantical and stuff!


CartoonChic said:


> I can't keep up with this thread anymore. 500+ posts behind... Anyway, here's my birthday Chanel makeover look as promised. I was given a face chart of my makeover and will list the products used.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 11, 2013)

I wore the silliest outfit on Sunday and figured I could get away with it since it was the Art Fest. I've been plotting this outfit for a year. I also made sure to top it off with a bright lipstick to fit this month's theme. 

*FACE*
  	NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Cuba
  	NARS Radiant Concealer - Biscuit (love this and highly recommend)
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder to set concealer
  	NARS Light Reflecting Powder to set t-zone
  	Ripe for Love blush - medium coral orange

*EYES*
  	Groundwork paint pot - neutral beige - full eye
  	Stolen Moment EDES - taupe - crease
  	Rimmel Soft Kojol black eyeliner
  	Armani Eyes to Kill mascara

*LIPS*
  	Ablaze lip liner
  	Sounds Like Noise lipstick

*OUTFIT*
  	Polka dot front/striped back top and AG Polka Dot Stevie jeans (Anthropologie)
  	Yellow belt (Target) and yellow sandals (Hautelook)
  	Kate Spade Hang in There Pendant (one of my favorite necklaces)


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 11, 2013)

CC, you look amazing! Happy belated birthday!


MissTT said:


> *Pixie *you look goregeous in Sushi Kiss. I used Hodgepodge liner then dabbed SK in more lightly than I'd done the first time I tried. Liked it much better.
> 
> *Vampy *your lips had to be like WHOA! How well do the lip tars hold up over lipsticks? I've never tried layering them before, but was considering the new glosses.
> 
> ...


  	I loved the combo so much! I got a few compliments too which didn't hurt. The lip tar held up very well. Because I had a rock solid base like Ruby Woo, it was easy to mix the lip tar into the lipstick  to get a deep pinkish-reddish berry color. Stayed on the whole night without reapplying (so for about 6 hours) plus I also ate and drank during that timeframe.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wore the silliest outfit on Sunday and figured I could get away with it since it was the Art Fest. I've been plotting this outfit for a year. I also made sure to top it off with a bright lipstick to fit this month's theme.
> 
> *FACE*
> NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Cuba
> ...


  	MissTT, I love this look! Simple, yet classy and elegant. I'm talking about both the makeup and the outfit. I never thought to pair Ablaze l/l with SLN lipstick. I need to try that combo this week. I have been looking for pants like that for awhile! I saw a friend wearing blue and white polka dot pants and went crazy over them. I will be on the hunt now.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 11, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *VampyCouture* 



 		 			MissTT, I love this look! *Simple, yet classy and elegant*. I'm talking about both the makeup and the outfit. I never thought to pair Ablaze l/l with SLN lipstick. I need to try that combo this week. I have been looking for pants like that for awhile! I saw a friend wearing blue and white polka dot pants and went crazy over them. I will be on the hunt now.


  	Your description is too sweet and giving me a lot of credit. LOL. I was wearing A LOT of polka dots. Then from behind I was wearing stripes and polka dots. The outfit is daring because it's so busy IMO, but the navy and white keeps it kind of chic. I don't know. I'd pull it out last year and never felt confident about it. I knew I had to wear it to the right place. The Art Fest always allows me to be a little cheeky.

  	SLN is a little more pumpkin that I'd like and Ablaze is the only orange liner I have so there we were. I was trying to gingerly apply the lipstick, but my daughter was like, "More! I want it *orange*!" Sometimes she gives me confidence to be out there a little more. I'm gonna miss her...


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wore the silliest outfit on Sunday and figured I could get away with it since it was the Art Fest. I've been plotting this outfit for a year. I also made sure to top it off with a bright lipstick to fit this month's theme.
> 
> *FACE*
> NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Cuba
> ...


  	GREAT look all the way around!  Pairing orange lips with that outfit is PERFECTION!  And I LOVE the outfit!  Polka Dots are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2013)

you look beautiful!  

	Didn't you say you were getting a child ready for prom?  

	You have a babyface. 


CartoonChic said:


> I can't keep up with this thread anymore. 500+ posts behind... Anyway, here's my birthday Chanel makeover look as promised. I was given a face chart of my makeover and will list the products used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wore the silliest outfit on Sunday and figured I could get away with it since it was the Art Fest. I've been plotting this outfit for a year. I also made sure to top it off with a bright lipstick to fit this month's theme.
> 
> *FACE*
> NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Cuba
> ...


  	~screaming~ I love this outfit...  tell me about the shoes...   
	I'm going to copy the outfit, and eye look. 
  	So you like biscuit? It didn't look ashy on you? Are you still wearing the peach corrector? 

	I still have to get this banana powder.  Y'all still haven't told me why you love it. LOL


----------



## MissTT (Jun 12, 2013)

The shoes are very comfy for a heel which is how I ended up with two colors. I get complimented on them all the time. They are Miz Mooz Petra and I got them on sale at Hautelook, but I'll bet you can find them other places. They have stretched out since last summer so if you can only find half a size smaller still go for it. I wear the yellow as if they're a neutral/brown so they go with nearly everything. They're kind of clogs which isn't my typical style, but a) they don't feel too matronly; b) my feet are getting old and tired so it's time to compromise on sexy footwear.

  	Biscuit doesn't really look ashy on me - especially over the Dark Peach Corrector. It's possible I use a bit of a light hand with it. Also, I have a _major _hyperpigmentation spot under my eye that brings so much darkness to a spot that's probably actually NC42 so I kind of need something lighter to both brighten and match the surrounding skin. I typically use the corrector, but was going for a low-key look so sometimes I skip it. I'm gonna try the Peach Corrector next week if I can. I'm really loving the NARS concealer. it's the best I ever tried. I still have Caramel and accidentally put it on the other day (it may have even been the day in question) and it still looked pretty good so I may just keep it instead of returning it. I'm not sure how often I'd reach for it since it doesn't brighten as much, but dang it must have worked well if I didn't really notice I grabbed the wrong one.

  	The Banana powder was a great product for us because it's ultra fine so perfect for setting concealer. The yellow coloring means you shouldn't have a white cast which WOC are at risk of. The NARS powder may be a bit more fine, but I've never compared them. Both products are airy and work well amateurs. Sometimes if I have the NARS out I just use it to set instead. If I was taking photos I would NOT do this as the NARS has some flashback. Bobbi Brown has a yellow setting powder as well and has for years so I'm not sure why people are hyping the Ben Nye over this. I'm supposing it's the Kim K effect. I don't like her, but she does have pretty makeup. I only have a smidgen of the Bobbi Brown left so I don't know that I'll waste it for a comparison, but it may not be as fine. She beat Ben Nye to popularizing the concept though so it's too bad people are acting like it's brand new. Ben Nye is cheaper, however, for many it's harder to get. I ordered 3 Ben Nye powders and only use the Banana. I believe I also picked up Topaz and Suede. The Suede will always be too dark. (This was when I kept thinking I was darker than I was due to my darker perimeter.) Topaz is orangish and I was going to use it to color correct pale/ashy colors this summer. I should have gotten the Mojave colors instead, but it was hard to figure the brand out. I have oily skin and they do nothing for that. I'm not happy with potentially using two powder products over foundation. That's why I struggle with MSFN - it does nothing for my oily skin and would just be another layer. I prefer less.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 12, 2013)

double post


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was in a _*PINK*_ mood today so the 'bright' aspect of my look is in the form of a lipstick  *EYES:  **ETA: This e/s combo looked like a rosy bronze/gold*  UDPP
 DaBling e/s (Pink w/Gold Pearl) from brow to lids
 Make Your Mark Pro Longwear e/s (Dark Chocolate Satin) to crease
 Carbon e/s dabbed lightly on outer Vee 
 Vapor e/s (Peach-pink) to highlight brow 
 Dipdown gel liner to upper lashline
 DaBling & Make Your Mark e/s to lower lash-line 

 FACE:
 Smash Box CC Cream
 MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation NC44,mixed with Golden Elixer strobe liquid
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
 Refined Golden Bronzer cheeks, forehead & jawline 
 Shadowy (Deep brown matte) Pro Sculpting powder to contour
 Dior Rosy Glow Awakening Blush, Petal (I love this blush!!)
 Chanel Poudre SignéeHighlighter to high-points (Laura Mercier Fan Brush)
 MAC Sheer Mystery powder to finish the look 
 Fix + to set

 LIPS:
 Silly lip pencil to line & fill 
 Silly lipstick

 NAILS: Dior's Pink Kimono Nail Polish


----------



## sagehen (Jun 17, 2013)

I decided I wanted to be in-yo-face-pink today:  Face: Becca Shine Free Foundation in Sienna NYX HD Concealer in Nutmeg (??? - it's #8) MAC Prep & Prime Pressed Powder Black Radiance Baked Blush - Raspberry  Eyes: e.l.f. eye primer in Nude MAC Shale on lid MAC Trax in crease Maybelline black liquid pen e/l, winged out CG LashBlas Fusion wp in Very Black  Lips (here's the color payoff): MAC l/l in Vino, blended inward Stila Long Wearing Lipcolor in Caprice Rimmel London ShowOff l/g in Apocaliptic  my lips are JUMPNG off my face in pink!!!! I am wearing a teal blouse and my hair is pulled back into a bun, so it's just LIPS for days lol.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I decided I wanted to be in-yo-face-pink today: Face: Becca Shine Free Foundation in Sienna NYX HD Concealer in Nutmeg (??? - it's #8) MAC Prep & Prime Pressed Powder Black Radiance Baked Blush - Raspberry Eyes: e.l.f. eye primer in Nude MAC Shale on lid MAC Trax in crease Maybelline black liquid pen e/l, winged out CG LashBlas Fusion wp in Very Black Lips (here's the color payoff): MAC l/l in Vino, blended inward Stila Long Wearing Lipcolor in Caprice Rimmel London ShowOff l/g in Apocaliptic my lips are JUMPNG off my face in pink!!!! I am wearing a teal blouse and my hair is pulled back into a bun, so it's just LIPS for days lol.


  	the combo of pink against teal sounds very pretty!

  	i've been using a lot of shale and trax lately...in the mornings i've been too rushed to change it up since i got them last week, but i love how the combo of those two plus beautymarked look together, so it's all good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

I love pink----sounds like you created a REALLY lovely look!!!


aradhana said:


> the combo of pink against teal sounds very pretty!
> 
> i've been using a lot of shale and trax lately...in the mornings i've been too rushed to change it up since i got them last week, but i love how the combo of those two plus beautymarked look together, so it's all good!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *aradhana* 



the combo of pink against teal sounds very pretty!
 
i've been using a lot of shale and trax lately...in the mornings i've been too rushed to change it up since i got them last week, but i love how the combo of those two plus beautymarked look together, so it's all good!



  Do you use Beautymarked in the outer V to deepen the crease? I am trying to get ideas - I love Beautymarkked but don't wear it nearly enough.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Do you use Beautymarked in the outer V to deepen the crease? I am trying to get ideas - I love Beautymarkked but don't wear it nearly enough.


  	yes, i've been doing the same look repeatedly - shale on upper lid (sometimes on lower too), trax just above crease, then i line with smolder or feline (thickly on upper lashline, fattening toward outer corner, and thinly on lower waterline/lashline)...and finally beautymarked to 'set' the liner (top n bottom) and sometimes blended into the outer V.

  	i just got beautymarked, so haven't done much else with it!!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 20, 2013)

Try not to be jealous, but I was able to hang with our very own *Prettypackages *on Monday. We were like old friends getting along naturally. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 her! She was sweetly complimenting my eye look so I thought I'd share it. The lipstick was bright so it fits. We also made a very late phone call to *CartoonChic* in the middle of Rihanna-gate 2013. It was so sweet to speak to her for the first time and get live reporting of the drama. Sorry for calling you at 1am or whatever time it was, CC. LOL

*FACE*
  	By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra-Primer
  	CoverGirl Queen All Day Flawless Foundation in Amber Glow Q805 (PP liked this, too)
  	Bobbi Brown Dark Peach Corrector under eyes
  	NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Biscuit
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder to set concealer
  	NARS Light Reflecting Powder – all over
  	Shape the Future EDSF – used as blush and highlight (PP correct me if I was not wearing this LOL)

*EYES*
  	Groundwork p/p –beige – whole eye
  	Romantico – frosted taupe bronze – inner corner 1/3
  	Bare My Soul – frosty gold – middle 1/3
  	Friendly – bronzy chocolate – outer corner 1/3
  	Najm el Lail – matte blackened brown – crease
  	Soft Brown – light med brown – transition above crease color
  	When in Rio – green w/ copper pearl – smudged bottom lashes
  	Urban Decay Perversion liner – black
  	Armani Eyes to Kill mascara - black
  	Spiked Brow pencil

*LIPS*
  	Prep + Prime Lip
  	Ablaze liner & lipstick

  	And I wore...




  	*Sorry I suck at Polyvore. Just giving an idea of items.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Try not to be jealous, but I was able to hang with our very own *Prettypackages *on Monday. We were like old friends getting along naturally. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	your outfit and makeup sound fab!

  	i _do_ envy you guy hanging out with PP and chatting with CC...!!! (CC, PP, TT...i digress)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2013)

That's so awesome MissTT & Prettypackages.  I noticed you two were missing from the frenzy in the RiRi thread.  Better that you were off on a 
     shopping spree and not embroiled in that mess!  Do you ladies get to order anything???  CC is a night owl, like me---do some of the best hauling in the 
     wee hours!

    MissTT your entire makeup look sounds AMAZING!  I love the outfit too.  Really very nice!!!


MissTT said:


> Try not to be jealous, but I was able to hang with our very own *Prettypackages *on Monday. We were like old friends getting along naturally. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sagehen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aradhana.  I love Beauty Marked too, and use it quite a bit in the winter over a burgundy cream shadow for a smokey burgundy look.  Aradhana that eye look you're wearing sounds nice and I should be giving it a try!!!


aradhana said:


> yes, i've been doing the same look repeatedly - shale on upper lid (sometimes on lower too), trax just above crease, then i line with smolder or feline (thickly on upper lashline, fattening toward outer corner, and thinly on lower waterline/lashline)...and finally beautymarked to 'set' the liner (top n bottom) and sometimes blended into the outer V.
> 
> i just got beautymarked, so haven't done much else with it!!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Sagehen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	sounds nice!
  	that reminds me of an eye look i use to do with a burgundy mufe star powder over a crimson mufe shadow/blush...gotta crack that stuff back into the mix again...but i guess i will wait till fall!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey ladies, I absolutely enjoyed my time with MissTT.  When I dropped her off, I was like, wait I want a do over.   It's not like I can call her next week to meet up   I'm  glad I got to meet her. I would love to meet and hang out with you guys.  Aradhana, I've never been to Canada as an adult. 
  	You all KNOW she MADE me buy makeup right.  ~side eye~ 
  	She is gorgeous, and the outfit she had on was very cute.  Now the makeup look was lovely.  I kept staring at it.  That quad does nothing for me, but on her it had such  a pretty sheen. On me it barely shows up.  Same with BMS or is the other TR. .  She also looks good in Ablaze, don't let her tell you differently.  
  	Now my makeup and outfit? hot mess.  I went out the night before and didn't have all of my essentials with me. LOL   
  	It was sooo much fun calling CC. It felt like we were all old friends.   It was funny b/c after dinner, I was like, you know we should have been stalking the collex, I bet it's out.  Sure enough! LOL   


  	I'm so far behind on the threads.  I now need a guided tour.  I'm afraid to step in the nail polish thread.  I had one of the busiest 8-9 days in awhile. So if I wore makeup, I don't remember what.    I almost missed TT b/c the Friday before I went to work, a play, and a bday party (but went out Thursday).  That Saturday I went car shopping and then to a Festival in the park and my boy talked my ear off until the wee hours in the morning.  . Went out Sunday, dinner Monday, out Tuesday, out Thursday, and this past Friday I finally got my car. WOHOOO! I'm so excited about how my time is going to free up. No more 1.5 hour commute one way.   I don't regret the busyness, it's Summer! LOL   Plus after the last 6 months I need it. 

  	Anyhoo, I'm rambling, but meeting MissTT was a pleasure. It was very relaxed, and the conversation just flowed.   We must do it again!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow !!! U def had a busy week!! Sounds like u guys had a nice time!! Congrats on the car, what did u get ??


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Prettypackages!  I've missed you.  You are one busy lady



Glad you and MissTT met up, had fun and stayed out of trouble 






Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies, I absolutely enjoyed my time with MissTT.  When I dropped her off, I was like, wait I want a do over.   It's not like I can call her next week to meet up   I'm  glad I got to meet her. I would love to meet and hang out with you guys.  Aradhana, I've never been to Canada as an adult.
> You all KNOW she MADE me buy makeup right.  ~side eye~
> She is gorgeous, and the outfit she had on was very cute.  Now the makeup look was lovely.  I kept staring at it.  That quad does nothing for me, but on her it had such  a pretty sheen. On me it barely shows up.  Same with BMS or is the other TR. .  She also looks good in Ablaze, don't let her tell you differently.
> Now my makeup and outfit? hot mess.  I went out the night before and didn't have all of my essentials with me. LOL
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone---Looks like we're winding down and June is coming to an end.  I can hardly believe that Monday will be July 1st.  I have been rocking really bright lips---mostly red, orange & coral.

What are your thoughts for a theme for July?

How do you all deal with the heat and your makeup?  When I wear foundation in the summer it's generally MAC Face & Body or Chanel Perfection Lumière.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so awesome MissTT & Prettypackages.  I noticed you two were missing from the frenzy in the RiRi thread.  Better that you were off on a
> shopping spree and not embroiled in that mess!  Do you ladies get to order anything???  CC is a night owl, *like me---do some of the best hauling in the *
> wee hours!


  	I do too! They say your inhibitions are lower that's why there are so many infomercials lol

  	I haven't been in this thread in a while (my apologies!), but I haven't done a look that particularly sparked any interest. I will say that I am loving Beet l/l, Heroine l/l & Maybelline's Vivid lipstick in Brazen Berry for my lips ATM. I've also been into doing a lot of looks with gold like Mac's Rose Gold, Golden Gaze & Urban Decay Baked & Half Baked


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Everyone---Looks like we're winding down and June is coming to an end.  I can hardly believe that Monday will be July 1st.  I have been rocking really bright lips---mostly red, orange & coral.
> 
> What are your thoughts for a theme for July?
> 
> How do you all deal with the heat and your makeup?  When I wear foundation in the summer it's generally MAC Face & Body or Chanel Perfection Lumière.


	For foundation I have been reaching for Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation and my Smashbox BB Cream. Some really lazy days, I'll just do my Nars concealer and put a powder on top (most likely MSFN). I also set my face with a finishing spray.

  	Hmmm....July should be glowing skin and bold lips or something that has to do with the hot weather since I'm sure we are all sweating wherever we are lol


----------



## MissTT (Jun 28, 2013)

It gets so humid here in July. Blargh! Tips to keep makeup from melting would be great. I'd also like to know how you ladies transport your lipsticks in the summer. This is my first summer wearing lipstick and I'm afraid if I'm spending the day outside my lipstick is gonna melt in my purse. Is this a valid fear?

  	My CoverGirl Queen All Day Flawless foundation has been holding up well in the heat. I want to try Colorstay Whipped next, but my research shows me that I am the shade Toast which apparently is not sold in stores. It's on Amazon and that's about it.

  	I did some brights this month, but I never did try a bronzer. I'll ask my daughter about one this weekend. I have NARS Laguna, but the NARS SA said that wouldn't be dark enough for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can ya'll give tips again on how/where to bronze?


----------



## sagehen (Jun 28, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> For foundation I have been reaching for Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation and my Smashbox BB Cream. Some really lazy days, I'll just do my Nars concealer and put a powder on top (most likely MSFN). I also set my face with a finishing spray.
> Hmmm....*July should be glowing skin and bold lips or something that has to do with the hot weather *since I'm sure we are all sweating wherever we are lol


  	I think this is a good idea - I was thinking flawless skin with a pop of color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

It sounds like you want a 'Temperature Rising' theme in deference to the weather that we're currently experiencing and what's to come, as the summer progresses.  
     I love the idea of glowing skin and bright lips!! My skin seems to take a hit in the warmer months---more frequent skin eruptions, so I try to keep my skin as clean as
     possible.  I dislike heavy products but I must wear something, so I aim for products with adequate SPF, usually 30 - 50.  I've not incurred an issue with my lipstick 
     and warm weather probably because I'm not outdoors for extended period where I would need to reapply it.  I'm usually in the car and then into a store or restaurant.
     I will be in a situation soon where this will be a concern, and I'm thinking I may forego lipstick and use lipgloss instead.   I do keep Fix + in the refrigerator in the
     summer and spritz my face before running out the door.  I would love to know some of things that you all do to maintain your makeup in the heat.


sagehen said:


> I think this is a good idea - I was thinking flawless skin with a pop of color.


     Love the idea.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 29, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I think this is a good idea - I was thinking flawless skin with a pop of color.


  	that sounds like a excellent idea for summer!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 29, 2013)

I love the idea of calling it Temperature Rising!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

I guess we have a summer theme---this gives us loads of options.


MissTT said:


> I love the idea of calling it Temperature Rising!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It sounds like you want a 'Temperature Rising' theme in deference to the weather that we're currently experiencing and what's to come, as the summer progresses.
> I love the idea of glowing skin and bright lips!! My skin seems to take a hit in the warmer months---more frequent skin eruptions, so I try to keep my skin as clean as
> possible.  I dislike heavy products but I must wear something, so I aim for products with adequate SPF, usually 30 - 50.  I've not incurred an issue with my lipstick
> and warm weather probably because I'm not outdoors for extended period where I would need to reapply it.  I'm usually in the car and then into a store or restaurant.
> ...


  	I'm loving our newly discovered (*side eye to elegant*) Smashbox CC Cream in this heat! It holds up wonderfully! And the added SPF is a HUGE bonus!

  	As for putting the Cream Blush under your foundation... how are you applying these steps? I'm afraid using a foundation brush to apply my foundation over top of the cream blush would move the cream blush around on my face? Any application tips to share? Thanks doll... I really wanna try this!  I actually saw a MUA apply powder bronzer before foundation once too. Have always been curious to try it.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 29, 2013)

Pixie I have the same fear. How do you avoid moving the blush product in areas where it isn't wanted?

  	Sadly PP and I did not take a pic despite us both being gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan to make an attempt to see her again this year when we have more time to hang out. Doing it on a school night was brutal.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 29, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Who said they stayed out of trouble!!???? LOL
> 
> SOOOOO cool that you guys got to meet up TT & PP! It's really nice to make friends on here that share your interests! Hope you guys took a pic together! If so, please share it! SPECKTRETTES united!
> 
> ...


  	it actually helps that the foundation brush moves the cream blush product around on your face....it helps the colour blend in better and look more natural. i think you can be somewhat messy with the application of the blusher, and it still works...(though i try not to be too sloppy when i use this technique, by patting the cream blush on with my fingertips.)


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 29, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I think this is a good idea - I was thinking flawless skin with a pop of color.
> Love the idea.


  	On really hot days, I dab my foundation with a napkin after I apply it (something I learned from GossMakeupArtist).  After that I set with a powder and I also set it with a finishing spray. On the days I want no touch ups and need it to wear like iron, I lightly apply powder over the finishing spray, and dab with a napkin (pretty much repeating the process). Seems to work for me!

  	Thanks guys for the tips on applying cream blush underneath foundation! I'm going to try that soon. I wore the new cream blush from the sleek candy palette this week and put it on top of my foundation and that was okay, but I can't wait to try it with this method!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 29, 2013)

This may sound dumb, but what constitutes a finishing spray? I'm assuming something like Fix+ or UD All Nighters. I don't understand what Fix+ is other than water. I have the Mario Badescu rosewater you or Prettypackages told me to pick up. Is that a finishing spray? Sounds like a good tip from Goss to dab first. I'll be trying that.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> This may sound dumb, but what constitutes a finishing spray? I'm assuming something like Fix+ or UD All Nighters. I don't understand what Fix+ is other than water. I have the Mario Badescu rosewater you or Prettypackages told me to pick up. Is that a finishing spray? Sounds like a good tip from Goss to dab first. I'll be trying that.


	That's not a dumb question at all! Finishing spray and setting spray are used interchangeably, but they don't mean the same thing. A finishing spray helps meld the look together. It's what makes the look flawless at the end (reducing cakey foundation and what not). Examples are: Mario Badescu Rosewater, Fix +

  	A setting spray just sets the makeup so it will last longer. Examples: UD All Nighter, Model in a Bottle, Skindinavia. Some people use setting sprays as finishing sprays and vice versa, but it all depends on skin type because they are two different products.

  	I have UD All Nighter, UD De-Slick and Mario Badescu rosewater and they all pretty much do the same for me. I noticed that my makeup will stay on a little bit longer with the UD ones, but I like the look I achieve with the Mario Badescu one better. HTH. I'm not that technical and am still trying to figure some makeup terms out lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 29, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> That's not a dumb question at all! Finishing spray and setting spray are used interchangeably, but they don't mean the same thing. A finishing spray helps meld the look together. It's what makes the look flawless at the end (reducing cakey foundation and what not). Examples are: Mario Badescu Rosewater, Fix +
> A setting spray just sets the makeup so it will last longer. Examples: UD All Nighter, Model in a Bottle, Skindinavia. Some people use setting sprays as finishing sprays and vice versa, but it all depends on skin type because they are two different products.
> 
> I have UD All Nighter, UD De-Slick and Mario Badescu rosewater and they all pretty much do the same for me. I noticed that my makeup will stay on a little bit longer with the UD ones, but I like the look I achieve with the Mario Badescu one better. HTH. I'm not that technical and am still trying to figure some makeup terms out lol


  	This is pretty much what I thought too... I use UD All Nighter a lot when I am performing & wearing my stage makeup. It really does a good job locking things down. It helps hold my makeup together under SUPER HOT stage lighting! SO, it makes sense it would work in hot outdoor temps as well! I'll probably just try to use it a little lighter than normal. Thanks for reminding me of the wonders of that finishing spray. I actually never thought to use it for outdoors in the summer! DUH ME!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Who said they stayed out of trouble!!???? LOL
> 
> SOOOOO cool that you guys got to meet up TT & PP! It's really nice to make friends on here that share your interests! Hope you guys took a pic together! If so, please share it! SPECKTRETTES united!
> 
> ...


      Pixie, Erine could probably give you proper instruction, however this is my 'fly by the seat of my pants' version because I had no prior instruction, and I was eager to 
     try it.  I used my MAC # 130 brush which picks up product quite well.  I stippled the blush on over my CC cream and then lightly blended it. Like Aradhana, I wasn't 
     compelled to be precise with the blush either because I knew I'd be able to blend it, and cover what I needed to. I used my MAC #190 brush to apply my Chanel 
     Lumiére.  I applied it all around the blush and when I had the foundation distributed & blended all over my face I lightly applied it over the blush in a stippling motion
     with that same brush--the 190 and blended that well.  The more often I did it, the easier and less intimidating it became.  At some point I'll even try applying the blush 
     with my # 188 or # 128.  Let me know if you try it and and how you make out.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Pixie, Erine could probably give you proper instruction, however this is my 'fly by the seat of my pants' version because I had no prior instruction, and I was eager to
> try it.  I used my MAC # 130 brush which picks up product quite well.  I stippled the product on over my CC cream and then lightly blended it.  I used my MAC #190
> brush to apply my Chanel Lumiére.  I applied it all around the blush and when I had the foundation distributed & blended all over my face I lighted applied it over the
> blush in a stippling motion, with that same brush--the 190.  The more often I did it, the easier and less intimidating it became.  At some point I'll even try applying the
> blush with my # 188 or # 128.  Let me know if you try and and how you make out with it.


  	THANKS DOLL! That sounds like a pretty good plan. Only thing is, for everyday I ONLY use the Smashbox CC Cream. So I'll try the same method but apply the cream blush on top of my moisturizer. Then use your application technique w my CC Cream. The cool thing is, for more coverage, I use the Smashbox CC Cream THEN I apply a light layer of my TEMPTU Airbrush foundation! SO, that will be awesome to try over the cream blush since there's no applicator touching my face! I actually sometimes use TEMPTU's blushes first, then apply the TEMPTU foundation... so that's pretty much the same concept! I'm set to try it tomorrow! WATCH OUT DIOR THREAD!!! HeeHee


----------



## aradhana (Jun 29, 2013)

so here's the goss tutorial with blush, contour and highlight under the foundation:

http://youtu.be/52iZkTdNSVM



  	i feel like i've seen one where he does the 'underlayer' more messily, but maybe i made that up....


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 30, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> That's not a dumb question at all! Finishing spray and setting spray are used interchangeably, but they don't mean the same thing. A finishing spray helps meld the look together. It's what makes the look flawless at the end (reducing cakey foundation and what not). Examples are: Mario Badescu Rosewater, Fix +
> A setting spray just sets the makeup so it will last longer. Examples: UD All Nighter, Model in a Bottle, Skindinavia. Some people use setting sprays as finishing sprays and vice versa, but it all depends on skin type because they are two different products.
> 
> I have UD All Nighter, UD De-Slick and Mario Badescu rosewater and they all pretty much do the same for me. I noticed that my makeup will stay on a little bit longer with the UD ones, but I like the look I achieve with the Mario Badescu one better. HTH. I'm not that technical and am still trying to figure some makeup terms out lol
> ...


  	Thanks for confirming! Didn't know if I had it down right or not lol I am the biggest Heaux for Mario Badescu finishing spray haha It's totally HG for me in hot or cold weather!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jun 30, 2013)

aradhana said:


> so here's the goss tutorial with blush, contour and highlight under the foundation:  http://youtu.be/52iZkTdNSVM     i feel like i've seen one where he does the 'underlayer' more messily, but maybe i made that up....


 Thanks for posting the video! Love this idea -gives me a reason to purchase a new blush!!! I have tried cream blush in the past and the result was horrid. But I believe that I can make it work with this technique.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 30, 2013)

I didn't wear bronzer or brights, but I liked my makeup last night so snapped a pic. I do wish I would have used more blush, but I was already late so said screw it. Sorry for the cheesy, gummy grin.






*EYES*
  	NARS Smudge Proof Primer
  	Maybelline gel eyeliner as shadow base on lids
  	Urban Decay Creep lids and lower lash line (Sephora brush; NARS Smudge brush)
  	Urban Decay Smog crease (NARS small dome brush)
  	Beautyburst crease (NARS small dome)
  	Urban Decay Half baked brow (#217)
  	UD Perversion liner
  	Benefit They're Real mascara - upper
  	Armani Eyes to Kill mascara - lower
  	Spiked Brow pencil

*FACE*
 	By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra-Primer
 	CoverGirl Queen All Day Flawless Foundation Q805 Amber Glow (Urban Decay Optical Blurring Brush)
 	Bobbi Brown Dark Peach Corrector under eyes (Sephora Pro Airbrush Concealer brush)
 	NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Biscuit
 	Ben Nye Banana Powder to set concealer (Lancome Blending brush #4)
 	MSFN Medium Dark (187SE)
 	Style blush (Tom Ford Blush brush)
 	Definitely Defined MSF – lighter color to highlight (NARS Ita brush)
 	Guerlain Meteorites Pearls #3 Teint Dore (#187SE)

*LIPS*
  	NYX Toast liner (I prefer Hodgepodge for a less harsh line)
  	Freckletone l/s
  	Flash of Flesh l/g


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds good PD!  I use my CC cream like a primer.


aradhana said:


> so here's the goss tutorial with blush, contour and highlight under the foundation:
> 
> http://youtu.be/52iZkTdNSVM
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice  MissTT---pretty and understated!  LOVE it!!!


MissTT said:


> I didn't wear bronzer or brights, but I liked my makeup last night so snapped a pic. I do wish I would have used more blush, but I was already late so said screw it. Sorry for the cheesy, gummy grin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I didn't wear bronzer or brights, but I liked my makeup last night so snapped a pic. I do wish I would have used more blush, but I was already late so said screw it. Sorry for the cheesy, gummy grin.
> 
> *EYES*
> NARS Smudge Proof Primer
> ...


  	You look so beautiful! OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	You used some of my favorite products too. I LOVE UD Smog and Half Baked and can't live without my BB Dark Peach corrector. Great look!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you Medgal and Vampy! I forgot to say the gel eyeliner I used as a base was black. It was a smoky eye that wasn't totally smoked out. More refined. Also, last night I used the Mario Badescu Rosewater I was talking about earlier.

  	Last day of the month so I made sure to hit the other side of the theme - bronze. And I failed. LOL. I borrowed a bronzer from my daughter and used the darkest color she had, but it wasn't dark enough for me so it didn't show up. While I was at Walgreens I looked for the CoverGirl Queen bronzer, but didn't find it. Didn't someone say it was Ebony Bronze?
  	I'm wearing the Smashbox BB Cream recommended to me by Vampy. The color is ashy on me. I should have warmed it up w/ my Ben Nye Topaz powder, but I was too lazy. The Dark would be too dark though. I also think I'm applying too much. I'll keep working on it. So far the product is okay. I haven't been able to test it under humid conditions. Each time I've grabbed it the weather has cooled off to the 70s. It wears better than the NARS Tinted Moisturizer. I haven't tried to use this BB cream as a primer yet.






*EYES*
  	MAC Rimal Dahabia Quad
  	Beautyburst - lids (old Sephora shadow brush)
  	Shroom - highlight/brow (#217)
  	Najm el Lail - crease and outer V (NARS small dome brush)
  	Soft Brown - transition (#217)
  	Urban Decay Creep lids and lower lash line (Sephora brush; NARS Smudge brush)
  	Urban Decay Smog crease (NARS small dome brush)
  	Beautyburst crease (NARS small dome)
  	Urban Decay Half baked brow (#217)
  	Rimmel Kajal eyeliner black
  	Benefit They're Real mascara
  	Spiked Brow pencil
*FACE*
  	By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra-Primer
  	Smashbox BB Cream in Medium (Urban Decay Optical Blurring Brush)
  	NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Caramel (Sephora Pro Airbrush Concealer brush)
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder to set concealer (Lancome Blending brush #4)
  	MSFN Medium Dark (187SE)
  	bareMinerals READY Bronzer - High Dive (Lancome Mineral Powder Foundation brush)
  	Shape the Future MSF as blush and highlight (Tom Ford Blush brush; NARS Ita brush)
  	Mario Badescu Rosewater as finishing spray
*LIPS*
  	Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm
  	NYX Hot Red l/l
  	RiRi Woo l/s


----------



## sagehen (Jun 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank you Medgal and Vampy! I forgot to say the gel eyeliner I used as a base was black. It was a smoky eye that wasn't totally smoked out. More refined.
> 
> *LIPS* 		 			Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm
> NYX Hot Red l/l
> RiRi Woo l/s


  	RiRi Woo looks GREAT on you and totally off topic but that blouse is FANTASTIC.


----------



## MissTT (Jul 1, 2013)

Clothes are never off topic for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you! I wore it with white straight leg jeans and these awesome shoes:


----------



## sagehen (Jul 1, 2013)

OK, did we decide this month is flawless skin and bold lips? I thought we did last page, but I am on a wonky computer at work (hence the lack of paragraph spacing), so I am just going to throw my theme face out there:  Face: Revlon Colorstay Liquid in Caramel/Mahogany Revlon Colorstay Powder in Medium/Deep NYX HD Concealer wand in Nutmeg CG Queen Ebony Bronze bronzer for contour NYX Amber Blush  Eyes: EL Cream Shadow (onld formula) in Cafe Mocha Black Radiance Bronzer in Ginger Spice on lid MAC Shag in crease Maybelline Artist Studio liquid eyeliner pen in black CG Lashblast Fusion WP mascara in Very Black  Lips NYX Toast l/l Smashbox Mandarin lipstick (from Be Legendary line)


----------



## MissTT (Jul 1, 2013)

I forgot the July theme, too, sagehen. I was gonna go back and look it up, but now am just gonna go w/ what you said.
  	I just googled that Smashbox Mandarin lipstick. Your lips must be looking hot! I need to find your bronzer, too.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



 	I forgot the July theme, too, sagehen. I was gonna go back and look it up, but now am just gonna go w/ what you said.
  	I just googled that Smashbox Mandarin lipstick. Your lips must be looking hot! I need to find your bronzer, too.



  I really like the color, but the consistency takes some getting used to. It feels very waxy on.  And I want to thak you for mentioning NYX Toast lipliner. I really like it. When I can't figure out what liner I want to wear I throw on Toast. It does what Hodgepodge did before I ran out.  I have only found the CG Queen bronzer in certain Walmarts, and online at Walmart and Target (oh! and drugstore.com). I don't know why it is not more widely available.


----------



## MissTT (Jul 1, 2013)

The Queen Collection is definitely harder to find than I imagined. I swear I used to see it back when i wasn't looking for it.

  	I prefer Hodgepodge liner b/c it's a little lighter thus leaving less demarcation. It's a bit more natural looking for me. Medgal let me know it was available at Nordstrom. Since I love it with my nudes/lights and grab it more than Toast and Expresso I suppose I should back it up. It's discontinued, right?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-lip...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A


----------



## sagehen (Jul 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



 	The Queen Collection is definitely harder to find than I imagined. I swear I used to see it back when i wasn't looking for it.

  	I prefer Hodgepodge liner b/c it's a little lighter thus leaving less demarcation. It's a bit more natural looking for me. Medgal let me know it was available at Nordstrom. Since I love it with my nudes/lights and grab it more than Toast and Expresso I suppose I should back it up. It's discontinued, right?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-lip...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A



  It has been discontinued - grab one (or some) if you can. Have you tried NYX Nude Truffle l/l?


----------



## MissTT (Jul 1, 2013)

Nope, never heard of it. Is it a dupe? eta: Aww snap! Looks to be.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jul 1, 2013)

MissTT, your look was very pretty! I just love your additional outfit of the days as well lol Riri Woo looks hot on you.

  	Sagehen, pretty neutral look with a bold lip. I can't live without CG Queen Ebony Bronze. It's just too amazing. I'm going to check out Smashbox Mandarin.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



 	Nope, never heard of it. Is it a dupe? eta: Aww snap! Looks to be.



  It might come close - it does not have the weird sparkle the cherryculture swatches have.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 1, 2013)

~peeks in~ I miss y'all, the rest of the forum, the hauls, the new collex, the nailpolish.  I've been w/o cable and internet since 6/24 and won't have it until 7/5.(stupid storms)  I was already behind.  Now I feel like a noob..  Can I get a guided tour?


----------



## MissTT (Jul 1, 2013)

Awww, PP we miss you, too. I hope you're getting along alright with no connections to the outside world. Probably burning your phone up. Let me know if there's something you want me to snag for you in the meantime - like the Ariel mirror or some other collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

You look sooooo GORGEOUS!!!   RRW just makes your coloring pop---love the lips, love the brows---love, love, love the entire look!!!  STUNNING!!!







MissTT said:


> Thank you Medgal and Vampy! I forgot to say the gel eyeliner I used as a base was black. It was a smoky eye that wasn't totally smoked out. More refined. Also, last night I used the Mario Badescu Rosewater I was talking about earlier.
> 
> Last day of the month so I made sure to hit the other side of the theme - bronze. And I failed. LOL. I borrowed a bronzer from my daughter and used the darkest color she had, but it wasn't dark enough for me so it didn't show up. While I was at Walgreens I looked for the CoverGirl Queen bronzer, but didn't find it. Didn't someone say it was Ebony Bronze?
> I'm wearing the Smashbox BB Cream recommended to me by Vampy. The color is ashy on me. I should have warmed it up w/ my Ben Nye Topaz powder, but I was too lazy. The Dark would be too dark though. I also think I'm applying too much. I'll keep working on it. So far the product is okay. I haven't been able to test it under humid conditions. Each time I've grabbed it the weather has cooled off to the 70s. It wears better than the NARS Tinted Moisturizer. I haven't tried to use this BB cream as a primer yet.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi there Pretty.  You don't need a tour---you're at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So good to see you!!!


Prettypackages said:


> ~peeks in~ I miss y'all, the rest of the forum, the hauls, the new collex, the nailpolish.  I've been w/o cable and internet since 6/24 and won't have it until 7/5.(stupid storms)  I was already behind.  Now I feel like a noob..  Can I get a guided tour?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

I was in a _*GREEN*_ mood today so the 'bright' aspect of my look is once again in the form of a lipstick  *EYES:  *  UDPP
 Painterly PP
 Chanel Quad, Mystére  e/s Matte Khaki to lids
 Chanel Quad, Mystére e/s Silver Taupe above crease
 Chanel Quad, Mystére e/s Golden Khaki to crease
 Chanel Quad, Mystére e/s Golden Ivory to highlight brow 
 Blacktrack gel liner to upper lashline
 Chanel Quad, Mystére Matte Khaki e/s to lower lash-line 
 Chanel Khaki Précieux eyeliner to lower waterline

 FACE:
 Smash Box CC Cream
 MAC Face & Body Foundation NC44
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
 Chanel Creme blush, Présage (Apricot)
 MAC Richly Honed Sculpting cream to contour
 Barbados Girl Lustre drops to high points, topped w/Chanel Mouche De Beauté highlight powder
 NARS LRSP to finish the look 
 Fix + to set

 LIPS:
 MAC What A Blast lip pencil to line & fill 
 MAC Tangerine Dream lipstick

 NAILS: Chanel Alchimie (Khaki green) Nail Polish


----------



## sagehen (Jul 4, 2013)

I believe this goes with the theme of the month:

  	Face:
  	Mehron Celebre Pro HD Creme, MD4 and DK2
  	Mehron Celebre Pro HD Creme, Sable (contour)
  	Mehron setting powder (with anti-perspirant - it's 100 degrees and high humidity)

  	Eyes:
  	MAC Nakeed Deep Dark all over lids
  	MAC Naked Dark on inner lid
  	MAC Trax in crease
  	Inglot Matte #378 in outer crease
  	elf liquid eyeliner in Coffee
  	CG LashBlast Fusion wp, very black

  	Lips (HERE is the payoff):
  	Milani lip pencil, Purple Veil
  	Graftobian lipstick, Blue
  	CG Lip Perfection l/s, Divine (lavender shade - #330 I think?)

  	that lip combo got comments everywhere I went today (which was far too many places, but that's another post lol)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting Sage---that lip combo alone warranted you sharing a photo here!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you had a great day.


sagehen said:


> I believe this goes with the theme of the month:
> 
> Face:
> Mehron Celebre Pro HD Creme, MD4 and DK2
> ...


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 4, 2013)

Im here, PixieDancer! Now, i need a tour guide


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone,  I hope all is well.  Although I have not posted I have read the updates and have enjoyed the looks.  I am currently in my last trimester of pregnancy and am now starting to get back into loving makeup again.  In the first two trimesters I only wear it to camouflage my growing pieface.  LOL.  Now that I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel... I love it again.  Hopefully I will be able to post a little before my lil one gets here.  Lots of hugs Thanks for the inspiration. PrettyGirlDoc


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 5, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Im here, PixieDancer! Now, i need a tour guide


  	WELCOME  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sweetie! OK, to get started look over at the photos and you will see some of mine. If you click on them and go to the post you will see the product breakdown like I messaged you! We have fun themes and use lots of different products, so feel free to experiment with us and share your looks!! Also, ask any questions you want! We are a fun group here! LOTS of great looks are posted everyday! So you'll get lots of inspiration and great ideas!

  	EVERYONE.... I talked Josephine into joining us! She wants to get some look ideas to pick out some new INGLOT shadows! So try and share your fav INGLOT looks to help her out! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 5, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> PrettyGirlDoc


  	WELCOME  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to you toooooo girlie!  Good luck with your baby homestretch! Can't wait to see what you have to share! LOVE new ideas!! This thread has helped me out of ruts MANY many times!


----------



## honybr (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm excited about July's theme!  I'm all about a bright pop of color.

  	Today I'm wearing black eyeliner, black mascara (I never do a lot of eye makeup for work), Dirty Plum blush and my bright lip is Illamasqua Boost lipgloss (swatch here: http://www.temptalia.com/illamasqua-boost-intense-lipgloss-review-photos-swatches#more-35536).

  	I've received quite a few compliments on the lipgloss which kind of surprised me.  I lined it with Heroine l/l so it's quite a bit brighter than in T's swatch.  My husband calls it my UV lips.  Lol.

  	And because I want to be Miss TT one day I'll throw in what I wore.  A floral purple/black/white shirt, pencil denim skirt and purple sandals.  I can't find a picture of one item online.  That's what I get for buying everything at TJ Maxx.


----------



## MissTT (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow! That lip is fire! Have you tried the OCC glosses? I wonder how they compare. Thanks for the love, honybr. I'm telling you I much prefer choosing clothes to makeup. I can't keep up with y'all in that department.


----------



## honybr (Jul 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Wow! That lip is fire! Have you tried the OCC glosses? I wonder how they compare. Thanks for the love, honybr. I'm telling you I much prefer choosing clothes to makeup. I can't keep up with y'all in that department.


 
  	My weakness is shoes and purses.  My makeup stash is nothing compared to most here simply because I cannot let those other 2 go!

  	Yes I have a couple of OCC glosses.  I don't have any of the purple ones though.  As far as wear time one of my lip tars (Sybil) doesn't last very long, but Black Dahlia lasts forever and stains. Illamasqua did last through my lunch so I was quite pleased.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 10, 2013)

hey people....sorry i've been a bit silent lately...
  	haven't really been staying on top of the current threads either - except this one of course!

  	i did pick up some mineralize items, and got a cp (from the lovely yazmin) from the mac me over collection, but aside from that, i'm trying my best to shop my stash...

  	i did do a look last week along the lines of this month's theme for a *pseudo* date...i used matchmaster (a blend of 6.0 and 7.0), set with mineralize skinfinish natural in medium dark / dark, and contoured with blunt.... my fave sa showed me her contouring tips, which were super duper helpful....

  	she had me put the darker msfn to kinda mattify the area to be contoured, then apply the contour powder...then used the lighter shade of msfn to blend out the bottom part of the contour... it wound up looking super natural...i was relieved because i often end up with my face looking dirty when i try to contour. not anymore!!!!

  	actually the sa also suggested the matchmaster because it was crazy hot and humid and i was going to be attending a punk concert/party... i wanted to do bold lips, and she figured that since it was going to be dark, i should also focus on skin, contour, and smoke out the eyes at least a little so that i didn't end up looking totally washed out in the dark! anyway, the eyes i used my trusty shale/trax/beautymarked combo over bamboom paint, and for lips i wore quick sizzle!

  	i was so happy with how it turned out, but sadly no pics. i need to get a new phone so i can easily take pics these kinda things!!!


----------



## MissTT (Jul 10, 2013)

aradhana I love your tips. Makes me wish we could all get together and have a slumber party so you could do my makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've missed you PrettyGirlDoc.  Congratulations on your anticipated bundle of joy---that's just awesome.






PrettyGirlDoc said:


> PrettyGirlDoc


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2013)

That sounds so, so pretty Honybr---the makeup & the outfit!!!!


honybr said:


> I'm excited about July's theme!  I'm all about a bright pop of color.
> 
> Today I'm wearing black eyeliner, black mascara (I never do a lot of eye makeup for work), Dirty Plum blush and my bright lip is Illamasqua Boost lipgloss (swatch here: http://www.temptalia.com/illamasqua-boost-intense-lipgloss-review-photos-swatches#more-35536).
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2013)

Aradhana.  Great tips from your SA---sounds like they worked out well, and your overall look sounds really very pretty.  I've tried to shop my stash, but lately I'm _*adding*_ to it more than anything, which presents a whole other conundrum---so many nice products that you don't know what to wear.  I've all but OD'd on Chanel cream blushes this month.  I need to consider a NO BUY but that never works for long---even when my intentions are earnest!






aradhana said:


> hey people....sorry i've been a bit silent lately...
> haven't really been staying on top of the current threads either - except this one of course!
> 
> i did pick up some mineralize items, and got a cp (from the lovely yazmin) from the mac me over collection, but aside from that, i'm trying my best to shop my stash...
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2013)

*One of my theme looks this week:*

 *EYES:  *  UDPP
 Quite Natural PP
 MAC *Dark* pigment to lids
 MAC *Swiss Chocolate* e/s above crease
 MAC *Mystery* e/s to crease
 MAC *Era* to highlight brow 
 *Blacktrack* gel liner to upper lashline
 *Mystery* e/s to lower lash-line 
 MAC *Black Ice *Pro Longwear eyeliner to lower waterline

 FACE:
 La Bella Donna Co-Exist Gel Creme as primer
 Chanel Perfection Lumiére foundation, *64 Beige Ambré*
 P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
 Chanel Creme blush, *Destiny* (Described as Golden Beige, but it looks peach on me)
 MAC *Richly Honed* Sculpting cream to contour
 MAC *Adored* MSF to high points
 NARS LRSP to finish the look 
 Eminence Stone Crop Hydrating Mist to set makeup

 LIPS:
 Eminence Citrus Lip Balm
 MAC *Ablaze* lip pencil to line & fill 
 MAC *Lady At Play* (tangerine) mineralize lipstick

 NAILS: MAC *Ablaze* Nail Polish


----------



## aradhana (Jul 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *One of my theme looks this week:*


  	i like how smokey the eyes sound...it reminds me that i should pull mystery eyeshadow out for a spin sometimes...maybe i'll pull out concrete and those other similar green-brown greys as well....


----------



## sagehen (Jul 13, 2013)

My theme look for the day (my only decent makeup day this week):

*Face:*
  	NYX Photo Finish Face Primer
  	MAC F&B in C7/C9 mix (I hate that C8 has been discontinued)
  	L'Oreal True Match Crayon Concealer in Medium/Deep Warm
  	Studio Fix Powder in C8
  	MAC Hyper Real Foundation in Bronze Reflections on the high planes
  	Embark e/s for contour
  	Black Radiance Toasted Almond Baked Blush

*Eyes:*
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo Bad to the Bronze
  	Black Radiance Baked e/s in Rum Spice on lids, MAC Shag in crease
  	MAC Brown Down on brows
  	Sephora Flashy purple w/p e/l on upper and lower lash lines
  	CG LashBlast Fusion w/p mascara in Very Black

  	Lips:
  	MAC Heroine Liner, RiRi Boy and Maybelline Mirrored Plum


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks miss TT! a specktra slumber party would be awesome! i love trading tricks and techniques... i love doing people's makeup too, but i think i might be a little intimidated at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I find it extremely helpful reading about the looks that everyone here posts---it's a reminder of items that I have in my stash that I've neglected to use.  Best help ever!!!  Case in point Aradhana, you mentioned Concrete e/s----there's another one for me to reach for.  Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> My theme look for the day (my only decent makeup day this week):
> 
> *Face:*
> NYX Photo Finish Face Primer
> ...


 Sounds pretty awesome Sage!!!


----------



## SallyKelly (Jul 17, 2013)

I want to join.. i can't wait..


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi guys! Oh my word, I have not been on the forum for the past 4 months which is sooooo crazy! I am fully recovered from my lumpectomy though and my results are all clear, no cancer was found so I'm extremely grateful to God for that. I haven't been so well lately that's why I've been scarce, flu and some other stuff but I'm all better now. I'm so lost regarding new makeup products and collections so I have plenty of catching up to do :shock: I missed everyone here so much, Medgal, Aradhana, Pretty Packages, Pretty Girl Doc and all the regulars in this thread  Hope u guys are all well and are having a great summer unlike me who is dealing with cold winter lol. I also have no idea what the color theme is for this month and if new rules so to speak have been added, some help would be much appreciated. I also haven't been really wearing makeup lately but I'm back now and having serious withdrawal symptoms from makeup  Thank you also to everyone who wished me well during the time I was away, I really appreciate it so much! Looking forward to getting back to regular forum posts!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 17, 2013)

^^welcome back Glammy Girl, glad all was clear.

  	I believe the theme for this month is flawless, bronzed skin with bold lips.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Medgal,  Missed you too!  Glammy I am so glad all is well.  My prescription for your cold is a new lipstick (a bright one).  That will keep the doctor away.  Talk to you soon.  PrettyGirlDoc


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 17, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Medgal,  Missed you too!  Glammy I am so glad all is well.  My prescription for your cold is a new lipstick (a bright one).  That will keep the doctor away.  Talk to you soon.  PrettyGirlDoc


 Haha Yes I believe a bright lipstick is medicine enough to ward off any cold I might have  I've been eyeing a few from All About Orange so I'd better be off this weekend to pick them up...  I think I just read earlier that you had a baby or expecting a baby so Congrats! Hope your bundle of joy brings you lots of luck and happiness always! 


sagehen said:


> ^^welcome back Glammy Girl, glad all was clear.  I believe the theme for this month is flawless, bronzed skin with bold lips.


 Thank you so much! Super excited, I've been obsessing over bronzed skin lately and who doesn't love a bold lip


----------



## aradhana (Jul 17, 2013)

welcome back glammy girl! glad you are well and glad to see you back here!

  	i've been a bit silent lately...i usually just log in and check this thread to be honest...it's my fave 

  	i'm trying to shop my stash (not very good at that tho!) so trying not to get too caught up in the other threads...but i love talking to all you specktra-ites, so i can't completely go cold turkey on this place!!


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 18, 2013)

aradhana said:


> welcome back glammy girl! glad you are well and glad to see you back here!  i've been a bit silent lately...i usually just log in and check this thread to be honest...it's my fave   i'm trying to shop my stash (not very good at that tho!) so trying not to get too caught up in the other threads...but i love talking to all you specktra-ites, so i can't completely go cold turkey on this place!!


 Thanks Aradhana! I know, this thread is my fave too, it was so hard to be away for so long, don't know how I did it :shock:  I try to shop my stash all the time but it never quite works out lol. There will ALWAYS be something new that us makeup addicts will need or want and I love how I can't justify spending the cash on other things but when it comes to makeup, I have hundred reasons to justify purchases


----------



## sagehen (Jul 18, 2013)

Theme face:

  	Face:
  	some Smashbox primer my mom gave me
  	Ben Nye MediaProSheer foundation in  Rio Tan on most of face, Sumatra on lower face
  	Ben Nye Matte HD in Espresso Bean under cheekbones for Contour
  	BN Orange Zest Powder Blush
  	Ben Nye Mojave Translucent Powder in Topaz
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder

  	Eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze
  	Ben Nye Toffee e/s on lid
  	BN Spice in Crease, BN black Brown in outer V
  	MAC Brown Down for brows
  	some Sephora brown wp eyeliner
  	CG LashBlast Fusion wp in Very Black

  	Lips:
  	Stila After Glow Lip Color in Tangerine Dream (it glows in blacklight - I am going to have fun at Disneyland today!)

  	eta: that darn After Glow lipstick does NOT glow in black light - I went on all the dark rides but one. pooh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hi guys! Oh my word, I have not been on the forum for the past 4 months which is sooooo crazy! I am fully recovered from my lumpectomy though and my results are all clear, no cancer was found so I'm extremely grateful to God for that. I haven't been so well lately that's why I've been scarce, flu and some other stuff but I'm all better now. I'm so lost regarding new makeup products and collections so I have plenty of catching up to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Welcome back sweet *Glammy Girl*!  I'm so glad you are cancer-free, rid of the cold/flu, that you're thriving and ready to wear makeup.  Don't fret about a theme---all looks are welcome here.  So happy to have you back!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> PrettyGirlDoc






Hi *PrettyGirlDoc!!!  *
      It's so nice to have a 'full-house' again!  I've missed you and hope that you are well & happy.  I totally agree with your RX for Glammy!!!  Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

SallyKelly said:


> I want to join.. i can't wait..






Hi SallyKelly.  _*Welcome*_ to the thread.  There's no wait---you just jump right in and post your favorite look for the week, or anytime that you want to share.  No pressure---just fun!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Theme face:
> 
> Face:
> some Smashbox primer my mom gave me
> ...


     Sage this look sounds amazing.  I've noticed you used quite a few Ben Nye products.  I've only tried the luxury powder in Banana to set my under-eye concealer/highlighter.  I love it.  How do you like the other Ben Nye products that you mentioned here???


----------



## sagehen (Jul 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Sage this look sounds amazing.  I've noticed you used quite a few Ben Nye products.  I've only tried the luxury powder in Banana to set my under-eye concealer/highlighter.  I love it.  How do you like the other Ben Nye products that you mentioned here???


	I love BN blushes, and I really like the selection of matte e/s. The shadows tend to fade after about 8 hours on me, but the blush is still here and the Mojave powders are soooo good - made for the complex tones of WOC and never give an ashy tone. They soak up oil and perspiration like a dream; I just lightly blot with a blotting sheet and makeup is still good. I have had this face on for about 10 hours, and was at Disneyland in summer heat (which means that I also applied a powder sunscreen over it several times with a brush) and all I did was blot away a little sweat. I am home now and my face is totally intact, with the exception of some e/s fading. I really like the Media Pro HD Sheer and the HD Matte foundations - I dunno why I continue to foundation-whore around.


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Theme face:  Face: some Smashbox primer my mom gave me Ben Nye MediaProSheer foundation in  Rio Tan on most of face, Sumatra on lower face Ben Nye Matte HD in Espresso Bean under cheekbones for Contour BN Orange Zest Powder Blush Ben Nye Mojave Translucent Powder in Topaz Ben Nye Banana Powder  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze Ben Nye Toffee e/s on lid BN Spice in Crease, BN black Brown in outer V MAC Brown Down for brows some Sephora brown wp eyeliner CG LashBlast Fusion wp in Very Black  Lips: Stila After Glow Lip Color in Tangerine Dream (it glows in blacklight - I am going to have fun at Disneyland today!)  eta: that darn After Glow lipstick does NOT glow in black light - I went on all the dark rides but one. pooh.


  Sounds absolutely beautiful! Love the eye look! Sorry about the Stila lipstick not glowing in the dark , bet you would have had a blast making weird faces in the dark on the rides haha  I wish Ben Nye was available here. I get so jealous when everyone raves about their setting powders especially the Banana powder  Oh well, just gives me more reason to make it a point to visit The States one day


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Welcome back sweet *Glammy Girl*!  I'm so glad you are cancer-free, rid of the cold/flu, that you're thriving and ready to wear makeup.  Don't fret about a theme---all looks are welcome here.  So happy to have you back!!!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:frenz: [/COLOR]


  Thanks Medgal!  You're too sweet! About the theme, I will definately have to go the opposite with regards to bold lips. It's winter here so I will go bold but on the darker, more vampy side. Can't be rocking Candy Yum Yum in the cold lol, or can I? Haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I love BN blushes, and I really like the selection of matte e/s. The shadows tend to fade after about 8 hours on me, but the blush is still here and the Mojave powders are soooo good - made for the complex tones of WOC and never give an ashy tone. They soak up oil and perspiration like a dream; I just lightly blot with a blotting sheet and makeup is still good. I have had this ace on for about 10 hours, and was at Disneyland in summer heat (which means that I also applied a powder sunscreen over it several times with a brush) and all I did was blot away a little sweat. I am home now and my face is totally intact, with the exception of some e/s fading. I really like the Media Pro HD Sheer and the HD Matte foundations - *I dunno why I continue to foundation-whore around.*







RE: f-w around!  What powder sunscreen are you using?  I just tried one today but I need to use it longer to assess its effectiveness.  It's Eminence
     Organic Sun Defense in Calendula Spice, No. 4---I wore it in lieu of foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Thanks Medgal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Glammy at my age, I tend to break the traditional makeup rules---at least those that dictate my color choices.  I now tend to go by my mood and/or my outfit.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> RE: f-w around!  What powder sunscreen are you using?  I just tried one today but I need to use it longer to assess its effectiveness.  It's Eminence
> Organic Sun Defense in Calendula Spice, No. 4---I wore it in lieu of foundation.


	I am using Colorescience Sunforgettable in the bronze shade. It is close to my skin color, doesn't obscure or grey my makeup most of the time (when it does, it's because I am heavy-handed and a very light dusting of colored powder fixes it right up).

  	sidenote: I copped that new OCC lip tar at ComiCon today! I am so going to wear it tomorrow, and when folk comment, I am going to say "well, you can buy it NEXT MONTH when it comes out in stores - it is an exclusive color" lol


----------



## sagehen (Jul 19, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Sounds absolutely beautiful! Love the eye look! Sorry about the Stila lipstick not glowing in the dark , *bet you would have had a blast making weird faces in the dark on the rides haha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This is EXACTLY why I bought it - and to possibly creep out children. So disappointing. Now on to the new Mehron black light m/u


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Hi guys! Oh my word, I have not been on the forum for the past 4 months which is sooooo crazy! I am fully recovered from my lumpectomy though and my results are all clear, no cancer was found so I'm extremely grateful to God for that. I haven't been so well lately that's why I've been scarce, flu and some other stuff but I'm all better now. I'm so lost regarding new makeup products and collections so I have plenty of catching up to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	~screaming~ ~hugs~  Welcome Back!!!  So glad to hear that there was no Cancer.  I'm sorry for all of the other stuff, I hope it passes soon.    I'm a little behind too.  What I did in the Color collex thread was look at the first page for the Color Story, and side panel for pics.  
  	I'm lost on this Month's theme too but I'm sure the others have gotten you up to speed.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for the review. I'll bet were the same skin color. Yay! (FYI it's not NC45)


  	I missed this, what is our color then?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It sounds like you want a 'Temperature Rising' theme in deference to the weather that we're currently experiencing and what's to come, as the summer progresses.
> I love the idea of glowing skin and bright lips!! My skin seems to take a hit in the warmer months---more frequent skin eruptions, so I try to keep my skin as clean as
> possible.  I dislike heavy products but I must wear something, so I aim for products with adequate SPF, usually 30 - 50.  I've not incurred an issue with my lipstick
> and warm weather probably because I'm not outdoors for extended period where I would need to reapply it.  I'm usually in the car and then into a store or restaurant.
> ...


  	Now that my face is F I N A L L Y starting to clear up, I'm thinking about moving back to powders.   I'll try the tip of  putting everything on first and then put a powder on top of that.  Other than that, last year I just did TM in the summer.  That was also the summer I couldn't color match a foundation for nothing in the world and the TM was the only thing that worked. 

  	What are you guys using so far in this 90+ heat?  I haven't been wearing anything.  I got another sinus infection and I've been just trying to get to work this week.  LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2013)

LMAO


aradhana said:


> so here's the goss tutorial with blush, contour and highlight under the foundation:
> 
> http://youtu.be/52iZkTdNSVM
> 
> ...


  	I definitely need to practice this more.  

  	This is another reason why I need to practice my skills.  I'm noticing that the sweat will start to come through my makeup in little beads in the mustache and undereye areas.  I don't know what I'm doing.  If it is the silicone based primer (hey didn't Nars come out with a new one?), or the powder, too much product, or what it could be.  


  	Thanks for explaining the difference btwn finishing powders and setting powders.   Aradhana, I'm going to try that blot, spray, blot, spray technique.   I need something to help blend everything together.  

  	I'll post a pic so you guys can see (eventually).  One of the things I regret from my busy week,and this Summer is not taking pics.  SO I'm about to become the annoying picture girl again, so hopefully I'll have some pics to share.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I believe this goes with the theme of the month:
> 
> Face:
> Mehron Celebre Pro HD Creme, MD4 and DK2
> ...


  	I'm going to start needing you to post pics. LOL I want to SEE this lip combo.
  	  Tell me more about this anti-perspirant powder?  Where do you get it? How do you like it?  Do you worry about breakouts?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> This is EXACTLY why I bought it - and to possibly creep out children. So disappointing. Now on to the new* Mehron black light m/u*


  	I was disappointed in those too.  I took my back as well.    Who is this Mehron you keep speaking of? I am intrigued!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> RE: f-w around!  What powder sunscreen are you using?  I just tried one today but I need to use it longer to assess its effectiveness.  It's Eminence
> Organic Sun Defense in Calendula Spice, No. 4---I wore it in lieu of foundation.


  	how did you like it in place of your foundation?    


	now that I've quoted all these post, I need to go back and write everything down. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Jul 20, 2013)

Trying to answer questions directed at me (totally not in order - let me know if I miss one!):


  	1. Metal Rock was the darkest, most perfect MSF and perfect for WOC. I didn't even know how to really use it at the time, so I would love to have it back to redeem myself and wear it right (I actually have one left; afraid to use it up, sounds crazy and it is)

  	2. Anti perspirant powder - several professional theater lines make it. Ben Nye Neutral Set is said to have it and Mehron's colorless setting powder and ultrafine setting powder have it. Use it like regular powder - pat on, then buff off excess. I don't break out from it as I cleanse thoroughly, and it does not bother any sensitivities I have. Does not change color of foundation, and photographs well so far.

  	3. For the heat? Long-wearing products and lots of blotting sheets and powder. Specific products? Colorstay Whipped with powder to correct the color has been great. Ben Nye products have performed well (even without Final Seal on top), Becca Shine Free (could not find a color match and did NOT control shine, but it wore for a long time).

  	4. You will have to ask Miss TT about NYX Nude Truffle l/l - I have yet to try it (hangs head in shame). I have been on bold lip overload.

  	5. Mojave Powders are God's gift to WOC. I got tired of messing with MAC and their constant discontinuing of WOC-friendly powders, so I started looking around. These re cheaper, more pigmented but still translucent (comes in handy when correcting the color of some foundations) and he has a whole line (the Mojave Line) for WOC. The foundation is even more diverse. I hate to share this because people have already affected the availability by their buying it (BN discontinued manufacturing the large size of Banana Powder this year because of the demand) and the price has increased twice this year alone, so I guard this secret lol but K. K's dang mua has let my secret out.

  	6. Mehron is the east-coast version of BN. American-made line, caters to theater and performers, good, long-wearing products. Where Ben NYe was a film mua, the Mehron company originally opened up right off-Broadway to cater to the needs of theater actors.

  	get to writing things down girl!


----------



## aradhana (Jul 20, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I so need you to be my stylist.   LOL   I need to do a better job of putting together makeup looks.
> I need to do this now. With my new addition -)), I don't have as much play money.  But the real deal is I've gone through my stash recently,a nd I'm afraid products are expiring before I get a chance to use them.  What is the sense of product whoring and not using them?  I STILL HAVE NOT used my B&V products, PIPI, PAPA, and a whole host of other collex...   Now that is ridiculous.  When I look back at what I could have done with the money, I'm starting  to cringe. LOL  I probably could have bought the car in cash. ;-) (ok I'm not that bad yet) LOL  But I can use the money on something else if i'm not going to use this stuff.
> I need to  stay on top of things.  All things. I've been buying stuff and just putting it aside.  I just went through a stack of papers I hadn't touched in 3 months.  *I don't even cook like I used too. Something happened to me last September, and I'm still trying to figure out what, and come out of it. *  No more coming home and crashing out (I've got to get out of this damn job. )  Not having that commute  helps a lot though.  Ok I'm rambling and probably not making any sense b/c it's late.


  	i've had a similar thing happen to me...except i know what it was in my case...i split up with my husband...so i guess whatever it was started much before the actual separation, but i found i had much less inclination to cook and generally do other things i enjoy.  but it's coming back, slowly but surely! there's hope, it just takes time!

  	i've been trying to hold off on the metallic shadows right now because i want to stop buying/hoarding stuff, but i'm finding it to be a struggle!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 20, 2013)

Today:

  	Face:
  	Smashbox primer
  	Fashion Fair CTP foundation in Tender
  	Sephora Powder Foundation in #51
  	FF Illuminator in Earth (hate this - mad at the tired salesgirl who sold it to me knowing it was too dark, and if she didn't know, that's another story)
  	FF Blush in Chocolate Chip

  	Eyes:
  	Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze
  	NYX Nude on Nude palette - bronze shade on lower right side on lid, brown shade above it in crease
  	e.l.f liquid liner in Black, winged out
  	CG LashBlast Fusion in Very Black

  	Lips:
  	MAc Just My Type l.l
  	OCC Lip Tar in Fragmented (it is a "foiled, metallic acid green" shade, comes out in August, part of Fragmented Alice (some comic about a woman trapped in multiple time dimensions) collex)


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Today:  Face: Smashbox primer Fashion Fair CTP foundation in Tender Sephora Powder Foundation in #51 FF Illuminator in Earth (hate this - mad at the tired salesgirl who sold it to me knowing it was too dark, and if she didn't know, that's another story) FF Blush in Chocolate Chip  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze NYX Nude on Nude palette - bronze shade on lower right side on lid, brown shade above it in crease e.l.f liquid liner in Black, winged out CG LashBlast Fusion in Very Black  Lips: MAc Just My Type l.l OCC Lip Tar in Fragmented (it is a "foiled, metallic acid green" shade, comes out in August, part of Fragmented Alice (some comic about a woman trapped in multiple time dimensions) collex)


  Love this! The eye colors are so pretty! I've been really into nudes lately and Bad to the Bronze is so pretty  so is the Nyx nude palette!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

Initially, I felt like it dulled my coloring....it didn't make me ashy, just not vibrant looking.  After I spritzed my face w/a hydrating mist it was fine.  Nevertheless, I prefer applying the Sun Defense Powder _over_ my makeup.


Prettypackages said:


> now that I've quoted all these post, I need to go back and write everything down. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm thinking about taking a break on buying makeup to work on my application.  Sometime my concealer and eyeshadow just looks off.  The eyeshadow looks muddy, I don't put on enough, and just doesn't work. LOL  The concealer....  I'm starting to look like an owl b/c it's too light or I'm not blending properly. LOL
> 
> *Medgal, I quoted you, but lost it...  What concealer do you use? * * I'm currently using MAC Studio Sculpt concealer.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope you're starting to feel better Pretty!  On blazing hot days that I actually feel up to wearing makeup I use MAC Face & Body or Chanel Perfection Lumiére.  They're both pretty light and don't make me feel like I'm wearing a ton of product.


Prettypackages said:


> Sounds so pretty!
> I missed this.  I got a Mazda 3. I already hit my baby though   I wasn't paying attn and backed into one of the metal garbage dumps. Everyone who has looked at it said it's minor. I was so crushed.   I still love my baby though, and just haven't had time to take it to the shop.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> This is EXACTLY why I bought it - and to possibly creep out children. So disappointing. Now on to the new Mehron black light m/u






Creep out children?  Really Sage?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> My toast l iner is down to the nubs, I can no longer find them in Ulta, although I can get them online, who wants to pay shipping for one liner. Then the other side of the coin, I started adding all the colors ppl recommended *cough* CC *cough* and wound up virtually spending $30 on lip liners.  Granted it's only two Mac liners, but still... LOL
> *How do you like the Chanel quad? I didn't buy it when I bought Presage (still haven't worn it), but I'm going back for it.   I happen to love the Chanel Mystére quad, and have created several different looks with it.  I happen to adore green khaki & olive green.  How do you like Presage?  I love it!  Today I ordered Inspiration, which means I will have all 6 of those créme blushes.  The formula is so light and the product is really pigmented.  I love using Erine's suggested technique of applying the blush before my foundation.I've totally revamped the order in which I apply my makeup!*
> 
> Ok that sounds interesting.  I'm tempted to try it.   *NEEDS MORE MONEY* LOL
> ...


----------



## sagehen (Jul 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Creep out children?  Really Sage?


	IJS, you know how little ones already have the apprehension on dark rides, right? Picture random floating, glowing lips following them around lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i've had a similar thing happen to me...except i know what it was in my case...i split up with my husband...so i guess whatever it was started much before the actual separation, but i found i had much less inclination to cook and generally do other things i enjoy.  but it's coming back, slowly but surely! there's hope, it just takes time!
> 
> i've been trying to hold off on the metallic shadows right now because i want to stop buying/hoarding stuff, but i'm finding it to be a struggle!









 So glad you're getting your mojo back---a sure sign of healing!  I experienced something similar when my husband died suddenly, several years ago. I wish you the very best that life has to offer!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Today:
> 
> Face:
> Smashbox primer
> ...


  	how did the lip tar look on?   I kinda want to get this!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 21, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> how did the lip tar look on?   I kinda want to get this!


	It was my first lip tar, and I did not have the application problems people are always talking about. I lined my lips and used a pea size in the center of my lp and blended out from there. I really liked the color, it was not drying, and it lasted a long time. Through two meals and the color was still clearly visible. It was GREEN! Definitely a golden green, but I could see this being FANTASTIC over a green lipstick. The wear time would be sick. I see why people love those OCC lip tars.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> IJS, you know how little ones already have the apprehension on dark rides, right? Picture random floating, glowing lips following them around lol.


 





 I got a visual and couldn't stop laughing!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> It was my first lip tar, and I did not have the application problems people are always talking about. I lined my lips and used a pea size in the center of my lp and blended out from there. I really liked the color, it was not drying, and it lasted a long time. Through two meals and the color was still clearly visible. It was GREEN! Definitely a golden green, but I could see this being FANTASTIC over a green lipstick. The wear time would be sick. I see why people love those OCC lip tars.


  	I can't imagine wearing a green lipstick yet.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 22, 2013)

^^I was a drama kid in Jr. High and HS, and someone I know is always in it, so I just keep up with these things. Plus, the great Ben Nye did the makeup (including that of Oscar Winner Hattie McDaniel) in Gone With the Wind. That is what made me know I could trust his products as a WOC. From the beginning of his career he was about diversity.  OK, back on topic, I use the antiperspirant powder either between my primer and foundation or right after my foundation.. I find a layer of powder helps blush go on smoothly. I used the colored powder all over when done and/or to places that need color correction. I then use setting powder over the top. This heavy-duty routine is for days when I know there will be sweat and humidity and I really need to keep the application fresh. I don't worry about flashback because I always follow the a/p pwder with color.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't know that.  very cool to know.  Thank you.   Do find layering the  powder exacerbates oiliness?


----------



## sagehen (Jul 27, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't know that.  very cool to know.  Thank you.   Do find layering the  powder exacerbates oiliness?


	I don't. I use very thin layers, and always brush off excess, and I spray it down when done.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 27, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Haha Yes I believe a bright lipstick is medicine enough to ward off any cold I might have  I've been eyeing a few from All About Orange so I'd better be off this weekend to pick them up...  I think I just read earlier that you had a baby or expecting a baby so Congrats! Hope your bundle of joy brings you lots of luck and happiness always!   Thank you so much! Super excited, I've been obsessing over bronzed skin lately and who doesn't love a bold lip


   Thank you so much Glammy.  I am eight months along and waddling.  I am just thankful to be up and about even if it is hot.  I was on bed rest for seven months with my last bambino.  So I can't do anything but be grateful everyday I get up.  The opportunity to wear a lil makeup is icing on the cake.  Ttyl PGD


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been wearing makeup daily, but spending a little less time than usual online.  Today I was in a *RED* lip mood!!  *EYES:  *  UDPP
 Painterly PP
 MAC Cork e/s over the entire eye
 MAC Pigment in Naked Dark to lids
 MAC Mystery e/s to crease
 MAC Mystery e/s to lower lid
 MAC Era e/s to highlight brow
 NARS Eyeliner, Rue Bonaparte to lower waterline 

 *FACE*:
 La Bella Donna Co Exist Creme as primer
Chanel Creme blush, Affinite (Intense Pink), applied [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_before_ my foundation[/FONT]
 	 		[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]MAC Pro Sculpting Cream in Coffee Walnut to contour[/FONT]

 Chanel Perfection Lumière  foundation in Beige Ambre 64
 MAC P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
 Estée Lauder Illuminating Powder Gélee in Heat Wave to highlight
 Chanel Les Beige Powder # 70 to set makeup (this is new and I _LOVE_ it!!)
 Éminence Stone Crop Hydrating mist to set powder

 *LIPS:*
 MAC P&P Lip
 MAC Cherry lip liner to line & fill
 MAC RiRi Woo lipstick

 *NAILS:*
 Dior Red Royalty


----------



## sagehen (Jul 31, 2013)

^^This sounds so classic and beautiful - hey MedGal, since you are here, what's the theme for August? It is still summer, so I wanted to suggest something colorful. I am wearing summer smoky eyes today.


----------



## MissTT (Jul 31, 2013)

Woot, woot! So was I, Medgal. I wore Heaux today which made me realize how much I prefer RRW. I'm headed home know to put it on for tonight's event.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi there Sage!!!  Thanks.  I'm just loving this new Chanel powder---it makes me look exotic---unbelievable!  We can do whatever theme we like---
     suggest away.  I want you to tell me more about your eye look please.  I love smokey eyes and recently did a brown smokey eye look with MACs Deep
     Brown pigment.


MissTT said:


> Woot, woot! So was I, Medgal. I wore Heaux today which made me realize how much I prefer RRW. I'm headed home know to put it on for tonight's event.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 31, 2013)

My face today:  Face: Laura Mercier Primer in Radiance (don't like; will not purchase when I sue up this sample - pores galore for me) Revlon Colorstay in Caramel, Mahogany MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45 under eyes and on dark areas silica powder CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze for light contour of cheeks/outside of face Maybelline Coral Burst blush (and a little of the gold one from the same collection right on top of cheekbones)  Eyes: UDPP (tried a sample - it is awfully thick) Maybelline Color Tatto in Ready, Set, Green all over and just above lid Urban Decay e/s in Loaded on outer 2/3 of lid, UD El Dorado inner 2/3 UD Darkhorse blended into crease and just beyond NYX Slide on eye pencil in Gunmetal on lower lid, blended with UD Loaded CG LashBlast Fusion wp in Very Black MAC Embark to fill in brows  Lips: no liner Maybelline Bali Berry Shimmer l/s MAC Fantabulous 1 lipglass  apologies in advance - I am at work and sometimes my computer jumbles the text


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> My face today: Face: Laura Mercier Primer in Radiance (don't like; will not purchase when I sue up this sample - pores galore for me) Revlon Colorstay in Caramel, Mahogany MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45 under eyes and on dark areas silica powder CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze for light contour of cheeks/outside of face Maybelline Coral Burst blush (and a little of the gold one from the same collection right on top of cheekbones) Eyes: UDPP (tried a sample - it is awfully thick) Maybelline Color Tatto in Ready, Set, Green all over and just above lid Urban Decay e/s in Loaded on outer 2/3 of lid, UD El Dorado inner 2/3 UD Darkhorse blended into crease and just beyond NYX Slide on eye pencil in Gunmetal on lower lid, blended with UD Loaded CG LashBlast Fusion wp in Very Black MAC Embark to fill in brows Lips: no liner Maybelline Bali Berry Shimmer l/s MAC Fantabulous 1 lipglass apologies in advance - I am at work and sometimes my computer jumbles the text


 Your look sounds stunning---thanks for sharing!  UDPP is very thick, and a little goes a long way.  A tube lasts for months!  I haven't sued my UD palette in what seems like forever.  You've made me want to pull it out again.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 1, 2013)

OK all, what's the theme for August? I was thinking Summer Smokey Eyes, but I know that would be a pain to do daily.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OK all, what's the theme for August? I was thinking Summer Smokey Eyes, but I know that would be a pain to do daily.


 Since we only have a month left of summer why don't we free-form with brights???  Whatever suits your mood/fancy---bright eyes-soft lip; soft/neutral eyes-bright lip; bright eyes-bright lip. I don't mean to be Debbie Downer but before we know it we'll be back into our dark vampy colors.  What do you all think???


----------



## sagehen (Aug 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



Since we only have a month left of summer why don't we free-form with brights???  Whatever suits your mood/fancy---bright eyes-soft lip; soft/neutral eyes-bright lip; bright eyes-bright lip. I don't mean to be Debbie Downer but before we know it we'll be back into our dark vampy colors.  What do you all think???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I am totally down with this - anything left untried from Fashion Sets and Tropical Taboo can be put into rotation this month (that was for my own edification lol).  So, does RiRi Woo on the lips count? I am wearing a neutral eye and RiRi Woo....it matches my bright red nails, contrasts against a graphic black-and-white outfit, IJS...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 










 		 			Sorry to bring up old post. I'm going back to check what I've missed.  I didn't want to miss any good tips. 

 		 			I want to try Guerlains bronzers, but haven't been able to get over the owners comments.  I know he had to pay a fine, but still can't do it. 
 		 			Have you all tried MUFE bronzers?  I have one that cracked, just after buying it, so I put it in a sifter jar.  I used it once, liked it, but stopped b/c I wasn't sure I was wearing it right.  

 		 			I keep hearing about this MetalRock....  what in the world did it do?  

			I'm thinking about taking a break on buying makeup to work on my application.  Sometime my concealer and eyeshadow just looks off.  The eyeshadow looks muddy, I don't put on enough, and just doesn't work. LOL  The concealer....  I'm starting to look like an owl b/c it's too light or I'm not blending properly. LOL  


*Medgal, I quoted you, but lost it...  What concealer do you use?* *I'm currently using MAC Studio Sculpt concealer.*



 		 			I missed this, what is our color then?   


  Oh Pretty, I missed your follow-up question---sorry!  I use NC 42----helps to cover my awful dark under-eye circles


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I am totally down with this - anything left untried from Fashion Sets and Tropical Taboo can be put into rotation this month (that was for my own edification lol).So, does RiRi Woo on the lips count? I am wearing a neutral eye and RiRi Woo....it matches my bright red nails, contrasts against a graphic black-and-white outfit, IJS...






TOTALLY!  Red always counts Sage!  That's so funny!  That was my makeup and outfit yesterday--I love red with black & white!!!  I'm wanting to wear yellow with black & white so I might do a nude lip & neutral or yel-gold smokey eye, Chanel Mimosa on the nails and a yellow scarf to contrast w/a black & white outfit.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 






TOTALLY!  Red always counts Sage!  That's so funny!  That was my makeup and outfit yesterday--I love red with black & white!!!  I'm wanting to wear yellow with black & white so I might do a nude lip & neutral or yel-gold smokey eye, Chanel Mimosa on the nails and a yellow scarf to contrast w/a black & white outfit.



  That sounds so perfectly summer.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 2, 2013)

Today's Face (worn with a very cool ComiCon t-shirt lol):

  	Face:
  	Smashbox primer
  	RCMA Foundation in Shinto VI
  	It Cosmetics ByeBye Undereye Concealer in Deep
  	Ben Nye Mojave Luxury Powder - Topaz
  	BN Powder Rouge in Contour No. 3 under cheekbones
  	BN Powder Rouge in Purple Haze

  	Eyes (this was actually inspired by Copperhead's avatar pic):
  	MAC Embark to fill in brows
  	Sephora Eye Primer
  	CG Color Tattoo in Electric Blue
  	BN Pressed e/s in Celestial Bleu on lids (it's cobalt blue - I hear it's supposed to be THE fall color - is this bright enough?)
  	MAC Trax in crease
  	CG Lash Blast Fusion wp in Very Black

  	Lips:
  	Rimmel London Show off Lip Gloss in Light Year
  	NYX Chocolate lip liner

  	eta: I don't know why I tried to use the Sephora eye primer again. Now I know why it was on clearance. Four hours in, crease city. I know it's the primer because Color Tattoos do not crease on me used on their own.


----------



## aradhana (Aug 3, 2013)

hey there ladies hope you've been keeping well!
  	been a little out of the makeup game of late...
  	i _did _end up getting a blush and an eyeshadow from Tropical Taboo that i wore for a few days, but mostly i've been getting up too late/ being too lazy to do much to my face. 
  	anyway it was exotic ember and bossa blue that i got...bossa blue definitely makes me look summer smokey...lol...almost punched in the eye chic...
  	anyway, so freestyle brights for august? sounds fun!
  	i'd like to see if i can wear cyy or occ nylon this month....

  	oh does any of you have a cosmetics fridge, and if so can you give me any recommendations? till now i had mine in a bar fridge, which is at least 3 times too big, but i'm giving the fridge to some friends who just bought a new house, and figured i'd try and find something a little more discreet for my collection. any tips would be welcome!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Aug 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> hey there ladies hope you've been keeping well!
> been a little out of the makeup game of late...
> i _did _end up getting a blush and an eyeshadow from Tropical Taboo that i wore for a few days, but mostly i've been getting up too late/ being too lazy to do much to my face.
> anyway it was exotic ember and bossa blue that i got...bossa blue definitely makes me look summer smokey...lol...almost punched in the eye chic...
> ...


  	Great question. I am on the lookout for one as well. I am preparing to move and I need one as well. My plan was to pick up one during the back to school sales. I would love to get a recommendation for a good brand/size.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 5, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Today's Face (worn with a very cool ComiCon t-shirt lol):  Face: Smashbox primer RCMA Foundation in Shinto VI It Cosmetics ByeBye Undereye Concealer in Deep Ben Nye Mojave Luxury Powder - Topaz BN Powder Rouge in Contour No. 3 under cheekbones BN Powder Rouge in Purple Haze  Eyes (this was actually inspired by Copperhead's avatar pic): MAC Embark to fill in brows Sephora Eye Primer CG Color Tattoo in Electric Blue BN Pressed e/s in Celestial Bleu on lids (it's cobalt blue - I hear it's supposed to be THE fall color - is this bright enough?) MAC Trax in crease CG Lash Blast Fusion wp in Very Black  Lips: Rimmel London Show off Lip Gloss in Light Year NYX Chocolate lip liner  eta: I don't know why I tried to use the Sephora eye primer again. Now I know why it was on clearance. Four hours in, crease city. I know it's the primer because Color Tattoos do not crease on me used on their own.


  Love this look! So pretty!  I love blue on the eyes! I also jus recently got some Rimmel Apocalips, they are amazing! I don't have Light Year though.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *glammy girl* 




Love this look! So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love blue on the eyes! I also jus recently got some Rimmel Apocalips, they are amazing! I don't have Light Year though.


 Thanks! I was very surprised that I found a MLBB in a liquid lipstick.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 5, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Thanks! I was very surprised that I found a MLBB in a liquid lipstick.


 Check out Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipsticks, love the formulation of them and they're so opaque! Their shade selection is also good, I'm sure you'll find a MLBB shade. I've got Fiore, a bright almost candy yum yum shade. Soooo pretty :eyelove:


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *glammy girl* 




Check out Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipsticks, love the formulation of them and they're so opaque! Their shade selection is also good, I'm sure you'll find a MLBB shade. I've got Fiore, a bright almost candy yum yum shade. Soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I like the Stila Liquid Lipsticks too (BESO is my FAVE) I. I especially love the matte finish. I just could not find a "nude" for me. I tried patina, muse, and one other one, but I had to work with them to correct them. I still use them, but the rimmel was the first shade I can put on my lips and they are instantly even and pretty - no liner or fussing needed. Now, if the Rimmel liquid l/s had Stila's staying power...it would be LOVE.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 6, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I don't. I use very thin layers, and always brush off excess, and I spray it down when done.


  	what type of brush do you use?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Woot, woot! So was I, Medgal. I wore Heaux today which made me realize how much I prefer RRW. I'm headed home know to put it on for tonight's event.


  	I've been wearing the hell out of heaux.  LOVE IT!  I kneed to try RRW again.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 6, 2013)

sagehen said:


> My face today: Face: Laura Mercier Primer in Radiance (don't like; will not purchase when I sue up this sample - pores galore for me) Revlon Colorstay in Caramel, Mahogany MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC45 under eyes and o*n dark areas silica powder* CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze for light contour of cheeks/outside of face Maybelline Coral Burst blush (and a little of the gold one from the same collection right on top of cheekbones) Eyes: UDPP (tried a sample - it is awfully thick) Maybelline Color Tatto in Ready, Set, Green all over and just above lid Urban Decay e/s in Loaded on outer 2/3 of lid, UD El Dorado inner 2/3 UD Darkhorse blended into crease and just beyond NYX Slide on eye pencil in Gunmetal on lower lid, blended with UD Loaded CG LashBlast Fusion wp in Very Black MAC Embark to fill in brows Lips: no liner Maybelline Bali Berry Shimmer l/s MAC Fantabulous 1 lipglass apologies in advance - I am at work and sometimes my computer jumbles the text


  	what is this? 

	That blush combo sounds really pretty. 

  	I don't like UD PP, I liked the one from Nars, recently I've been using the fergie primer.  Not as good as the one from Nars. I'll be going back soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> hey there ladies hope you've been keeping well!
> been a little out of the makeup game of late...
> i _did _end up getting a blush and an eyeshadow from Tropical Taboo that i wore for a few days, but mostly i've been getting up too late/ being too lazy to do much to my face.
> anyway it was exotic ember and bossa blue that i got...bossa blue definitely makes me look summer smokey...lol...almost punched in the eye chic...
> ...


  	I'm gonna wear CYY with you. 

  	I got back into wear makeup again b/c of Love and Hip Hop Atlanta.  Their makeup artist come up with the best combos. Now the show on the other hand, I can't stand it.  But it's been fun playing around again.  I've been wearing bold eyes/dark lips, and light summery colors.  I have the type of job where I don't think it matters (or I no longer care), so I'm just trying to wear some of the things I have.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



I'm gonna wear CYY with you. 
 
I got back into wear makeup again b/c of Love and Hip Hop Atlanta.  Their makeup artist come up with the best combos. Now the show on the other hand, I can't stand it.  But it's been fun playing around again.  I've been wearing bold eyes/dark lips, and light summery colors.  I have the type of job where I don't think it matters (or I no longer care), so I'm just trying to wear some of the things I have. 



  Speaking of LHHATL, I was very disappointed in the makeup on the reunion show last night.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



what type of brush do you use? 



  I apply with a powder puff and then knock the excess off with a fluffy powder brush.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



what is this? 

That blush combo sounds really pretty. 
 
I don't like UD PP, I liked the one from Nars, recently I've been using the fergie primer.  Not as good as the one from Nars. I'll be going back soon. 



  silica powder is what MUFE HD powder is. I love it for oil control and keeping the makeup in place in the summer heat.  Sorry for the multple posts; my computer at work will not let me multi-quote.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys!  Got a little haul from Mac this weekend. Picked up the Pro Longwear Foundation. I've been wanting a new foundation and chose this over Studio Sculpt because I wanted a more mattifying foundation for the t zone and a more matte look overall, of course long wear would be great too. I haven't had a chance to test it out yet but I wanted thoughts on what your experience has been if you own it? I also got the 212 brush mainly for packing color on the lower lashline tightly as close to the waterline but I want to also use it for filling in my brows. Does anyone use it for brows? Is it better than an angled brush? I also picked up 4 eyeshadows. I don't buy Mac eyeshadows in a hurry because it is crazy expensive here :shock: and for the money I would rather choose Inglot but I treated myself lol. I got Samoa Silk, Texture, Swiss Chocolate and Brun.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *glammy girl* 



Hey guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got a little haul from Mac this weekend. Picked up the Pro Longwear Foundation. I've been wanting a new foundation and chose this over Studio Sculpt because I wanted a more mattifying foundation for the t zone and a more matte look overall, of course long wear would be great too. I haven't had a chance to test it out yet but I wanted thoughts on what your experience has been if you own it?
I also got the 212 brush mainly for packing color on the lower lashline tightly as close to the waterline but I want to also use it for filling in my brows. Does anyone use it for brows? Is it better than an angled brush? I also picked up 4 eyeshadows. I don't buy Mac eyeshadows in a hurry because it is crazy expensive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and for the money I would rather choose Inglot but I treated myself lol. I got Samoa Silk, Texture, Swiss Chocolate and Brun.


My mother uses a flat brush for her eyeliner, but I just can't figure it out. She hasn't mentioned it for filling brows. I will ask her.  ETA: she only uses the brush for liner - sorry glammy!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 7, 2013)

Today's face:  Face: Smashbox primer, Revlon Colorstay liquid in Mahogany/Caramel, It Cosmetics By Bye Undereye concealer in Deep, silica powder, CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze for slight contour  Eyes: CG Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe, NYX Nude on Nude palette (mid-tone shimmery taupe on lids, matte dark brown in crease, lightest shimmery taupe to highlight browbone), MAC Embark to fill in brows, e.l.f. liquid liner on top lid only, Maybelline One on One wp mascara in Blackest Black (hate this - the regular version is good but the wp version is clump city and still no volume - wth? and hard as hell to remove)  Lips: Rimmel Show Off (Apocalips in some countries) liquid lipstick in Stellar. Love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> I also got the 212 brush mainly for packing color on the lower lashline tightly as close to the waterline but I want to also use it for filling in my brows. Does anyone use it for brows? Is it better than an angled brush? I also picked up 4 eyeshadows. I don't buy Mac eyeshadows in a hurry because it is crazy expensive here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Hi there Glammy!!!  Great haul!!!  I have MAC Pro Longwear Foundation but I haven't used it in quite some time---not because I don't like it but because I've been trying & wearing other foundations for the summer.  It provides great coverage but it's just a bit heavy for our hot days right now.  I have the 212 brush and pretty much use it as you described and also to apply shadow to the outer vee or diagonally for a particular smokey eye that I like.  I love your MAC eyeshadow choices.  I've attached a link to a tutorial for a neutral eye look using some of those shadows.  Thought you might enjoy it.
  	http://makeupbytiffanyd.blogspot.com


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Today's face: Face: Smashbox primer, Revlon Colorstay liquid in Mahogany/Caramel, It Cosmetics By Bye Undereye concealer in Deep, silica powder, CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze for slight contour Eyes: CG Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe, NYX Nude on Nude palette (mid-tone shimmery taupe on lids, matte dark brown in crease, lightest shimmery taupe to highlight browbone), MAC Embark to fill in brows, e.l.f. liquid liner on top lid only, Maybelline One on One wp mascara in Blackest Black (hate this - the regular version is good but the wp version is clump city and still no volume - wth? and hard as hell to remove) Lips: Rimmel Show Off (Apocalips in some countries) liquid lipstick in Stellar. Love it.


      Sounds like a _great_ neutral look Sage.  What color is the lipstick---I'm not familiar with it???


----------



## sagehen (Aug 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



     Sounds like a _great_ neutral look Sage.  What color is the lipstick---I'm not familiar with it???



It is a bright reddish- pink, leaning toward coral.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm still into the neutral eyes with bright lips.  I think I need to wear some _bright_ _colors_ on my eyes soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *EYES:  *  UDPP
 MAC Power Chrome Eye Pencil, Life's Luxury(Deep Bronze Brown) to lids
 Chanel Eyeshadow Quad, *Prelude*:
 Beige Taupe e/s to lids
 Blackened Brown-purple e/s to crease
        Taupe w/Micro Shimmer e/s above crease
        Golden Ivory e/s to highlight brow
 Blackened Brown-purple e/s to lower lash line
 NARS Eyeliner, Rue Bonaparte to lower waterline 

 *FACE*:
  La Bella Donna Co Exist Creme as primer
Chanel Creme blush, Fantastic (Burgundy), applied _before_ my foundation (looks more pink than plum)
Chanel Perfection Lumière foundation in Beige Ambre 64

 MAC P & P, Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
 Chanel Highlighting Blush, Delice to high points
 Chanel Les Beige Powder *# 30* to set makeup (this is new as of today and I _LOVE_ it!!)
 Naturopathica Lavender & Honey balancing mist to set powder

 *LIPS:*
 MAC P&P Lip
 MAC Silly (bright pink) lip liner to line & fill
 NARS Schiap (hot pink) lipstick

 *NAILS:*
 Chanel, Rose Insolent (Medium Rosy Pink)


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2013)

sagehen said:


> It is a bright pink, leaning toward coral.


      Sounds really pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm gonna wear CYY with you.
> 
> I got back into wear makeup again b/c of Love and Hip Hop Atlanta.  Their makeup artist come up with the best combos. Now the show on the other hand, I can't stand it.  But it's been fun playing around again.  I've been wearing bold eyes/dark lips, and light summery colors.  I have the type of job where I don't think it matters (or I no longer care), so I'm just trying to wear some of the things I have.


  I've never seen this show but I'm glad it inspired you to have fun with your makeup again!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm still into the neutral eyes with bright lips.  I think I need to wear some _bright_ _colors_ on my eyes soon.  :haha: [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:  *[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]UDPP[/COLOR]
> ...


  Medgal, do you typically wear shimmery shadow? I like it (not glitter, just pearlescent or shimmer) and I keep hearing that women "of a certain age" should switch to matte shadow. I disagree, and refuse to do so. I like texture in my shadow. I can't imagine all-matte eyeshadow would look good on me.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 8, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Today's face: Face: Smashbox primer, Revlon Colorstay liquid in Mahogany/Caramel, It Cosmetics By Bye Undereye concealer in Deep, silica powder, CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze for slight contour Eyes: CG Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe, NYX Nude on Nude palette (mid-tone shimmery taupe on lids, matte dark brown in crease, lightest shimmery taupe to highlight browbone), MAC Embark to fill in brows, e.l.f. liquid liner on top lid only, Maybelline One on One wp mascara in Blackest Black (hate this - the regular version is good but the wp version is clump city and still no volume - wth? and hard as hell to remove) Lips: Rimmel Show Off (Apocalips in some countries) liquid lipstick in Stellar. Love it.


  Very pretty! Loving the nude colors on the eyes with a bright lip, always a winner and Stellar is gorgeous :eyelove:


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi there Glammy!!!  Great haul!!!  I have MAC Pro Longwear Foundation but I haven't used it in quite some time---not because I don't like it but because I've been trying & wearing other foundations for the summer.  It provides great coverage but it's just a bit heavy for our hot days right now.  I have the 212 brush and pretty much use it as you described and also to apply shadow to the outer vee or diagonally for a particular smokey eye that I like.  I love your MAC eyeshadow choices.  I've attached a link to a tutorial for a neutral eye look using some of those shadows.  Thought you might enjoy it.[/COLOR] http://makeupbytiffanyd.blogspot.com


  Thanks Medgal! Yip I read that Pro Longwear might be a bit too heavy for hot summer days but for now it's fine because it's still winter here but for the upcoming summer months I picked up Revlon Colorstay Whipped Foundation. Also I will definately use your suggestions on other ways to use the 212 brush. Thanks for that and for providing me that link, I adore Tiffany D!    Love your look as well! I'm obsessed lately with nude colors on the eyes, I feel like there are so many options and ways to go with it even though it's just nude colors! Also, NARS Schiap is soooo pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Medgal, do you typically wear shimmery shadow? I like it (not glitter, just pearlescent or shimmer) and I keep hearing that women "of a certain age" should switch to matte shadow. I disagree, and refuse to do so. I like texture in my shadow. I can't imagine all-matte eyeshadow would look good on me.


      Who makes these rules may I ask???  I'm not into glitter---just not my preference, but I'll wear shimmer. I think you should wear what looks good on YOU!!!  Toss the rule book!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Love your look as well! I'm obsessed lately with nude colors on the eyes, I feel like there are so many options and ways to go with it even though it's just nude colors! Also, NARS Schiap is soooo pretty!


      I like MAC Face & Body for summer and I'm also loving Chanel Perfection Lumière.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Who makes these rules may I ask???  I'm not into glitter---just not my preference, but I'll wear shimmer. I think you should wear what looks good on YOU!!!  Toss the rule book![/COLOR]


  I wish I knew - I would have a conversation about that stupid rule and some others. Like, I will be wearing red lipstick all my life. I will not stop at a certain age. I may wear it in my coffin.


----------



## aradhana (Aug 8, 2013)

i think more so than actual age, wearing shimmery shadows probably has a lot more to do with the texture of one's eyelid skin, regardless of age!

  	and as for the red/bold lips...look at iris apfel...she's still rocking the bold lips!!!

  	rules are made to be broken, right?


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 9, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i think more so than actual age, wearing shimmery shadows probably has a lot more to do with the texture of one's eyelid skin, regardless of age!  and as for the red/bold lips...look at iris apfel...she's still rocking the bold lips!!!  rules are made to be broken, right?





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Who makes these rules may I ask???  I'm not into glitter---just not my preference, but I'll wear shimmer. I think you should wear what looks good on YOU!!!  Toss the rule book![/COLOR]





sagehen said:


> I wish I knew - I would have a conversation about that stupid rule and some others. Like, I will be wearing red lipstick all my life. I will not stop at a certain age. I may wear it in my coffin.


  Amen to that sisters! Makeup is about what YOU think looks good on you and what you're comfortable wearing! Everyone has different tastes and therefore so many opinions. Everyone is beautiful and has a right to do what makes them feel most beautiful! And if that means dunking yourself in a barrel of glitter then so be it  Sage, bring on the shimmer shimmer lol


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 9, 2013)

Today's Look (9 August 2013)  It was Eid today and this is the look I wore  Face: Mac Prep & Prime Skin Mac Pro Longwear Foundation NC35 Mac Pro Longwear Concealer NC30 (need to get a NW shade for my under eye area) Mac Prep & Prime Translucent Loose Powder (to set under eye area) Benefit Hoola (to contour) Mac Gingerly  Mac Melba Mac Redhead MSF (to highlight) Mac MSFN in Medium Dark Mac Fix Plus  Eyes: Mac Groundwork Paintpot Mac Samoa Silk (crease) Mac Texture (crease & lower lashline) Inglot 11 amc shine (lid) Mac Swiss Chocolate (outer corner & crease) Sleek Storm Palette (matte dark brown to outer v & lower lashline) Sleek Storm Palette (matte black to outer corner) Inglot 350 matte (brow & inner corner highlight) Mac Blacktrack Fluidline (dramatic wing) Mac Smolder (upper waterline) Mac Brun (fill in brows) Clinique Mega Impact Mascara (I think that's the name)   Lips: Mac Oak Lip Pencil Mac Faux Mac Blankety Mac Underage Lipglass  Really loving the Beauty Blender also right now...


----------



## sagehen (Aug 9, 2013)

^^I would have loved to see that eye look - sounds dramatic!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've never seen this show but I'm glad it inspired you to have fun with your makeup again!


  	you don't want to see ths show... at all...  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2013)

Aradana, Sage & Glammy!!!


glammy girl said:


> Amen to that sisters! Makeup is about what YOU think looks good on you and what you're comfortable wearing! Everyone has different tastes and therefore so many opinions. Everyone is beautiful and has a right to do what makes them feel most beautiful! And if that means dunking yourself in a barrel of glitter then so be it
> 
> 
> 
> ...






AMEN


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


>


      Wow---really pretty colors!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Really loving the Beauty Blender also right now...


      Awesome Glammy!  I see you went with Samoa Silk.  Did you like the outcome?  I sounds really beautiful! 
     Would you believe I've never tried the breaty blenders?  I've heard all good things about them too---I just never 
     got around to it.  I'll have to add it to my list of things to try!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> you don't want to see ths show... at all...  LOL


      Okay Pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take your word for it and read a good book instead!!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Awesome Glammy!  I see you went with Samoa Silk.  Did you like the outcome?  I sounds really beautiful![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Would you believe I've never tried the breaty blenders?  I've heard all good things [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]about them too---I just never[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     got around to it.  I'll have to add it to my list of things to try![/COLOR]


 Thanks Medgal!  I love Samoa Silk, such a pretty color and it blended really nicely, only thing I would change is use another color paintpot under it, because Groundwork was a bit too dark so it didn't show up as much as I wanted it to, so next time I'll probably go with something like Soft Ochre.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2013)

I finally got out of my eyeshadow 'color' slump and wore pink one day and blue another, but today I was back to a neutral eye----Dark pigment from lid to brow, Deep Brown pigment in the crease and Era to highlight the brow.  It's just so easy!  I wore Mac's Ablaze lipstick and got numerous compliments on it from the SAs at the Chanel counter.  I'm going to commit to wearing more colorful eye looks for the remainder of the month!!!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been wearing neutral eyes as well simply for the ease of things. I'm always running late.I did try a neutral cut crease last Sunday and it was okay. I didn't end up getting it fully finished; thought I'd have time to do it at work, but I barely had time to get my lipstick on. I'm going to bring out Ablaze as I've neglected it for a few weeks. Thanks for the reminder. Based on the eyes you paired with the lips I may do something similar w/ my Rimal Dahabia quad (which i am wearing today.) It's actually tough to do my makeup for Sephora. The eyes are where I should be doing it up, but I honestly just don't have the time. It's easier to do a bold lip. The lips, however, seem to wear out quickly b/c we are talking all day long. No one wants to see crackled lips and white ickies from the gloss. I'm certain Ablaze won't hold up for 5 hours. I'm really not in the habit of checking my face either. I feel like the makeup bar is now set a little higher, but I don't have time to achieve the looks I want.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I've been wearing neutral eyes as well simply for the ease of things. I'm always running late.I did try a neutral cut crease last Sunday and it was okay. I didn't end up getting it fully finished; thought I'd have time to do it at work, but I barely had time to get my lipstick on. I'm going to bring out Ablaze as I've neglected it for a few weeks. Thanks for the reminder. Based on the eyes you paired with the lips I may do something similar w/ my Rimal Dahabia quad (which i am wearing today.) It's actually tough to do my makeup for Sephora. The eyes are where I should be doing it up, but I honestly just don't have the time. It's easier to do a bold lip. The lips, however, seem to wear out quickly b/c we are talking all day long. No one wants to see crackled lips and white ickies from the gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Glad work is going well MissTT.  I agree---the neutral eye is so easy and doesn't require much thought _or_ work!  Ablaze holds up pretty well for 
     me---the Mattes usually do.  Today I opted for a bronze eye look & wore YSL's Rouge Couture Le Orange---awesome color and amazing formula.  
     Wears pretty long too.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 16, 2013)

Bronzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been slapping on Eclair p/p most of this week. And holy cow that YSL lippie is hot. It reminds me of Scarlet Ibis, though, which I am too chicken to wear. However, since I will be wearing almost all black at Sephora it will be much easier for me to work. That's it; it's decided! I'm just going to go through my lip drawer and force myself to wear a new lippie each time I go to work. So far I've done it easily, but I'm going to consciously do it so I can wear everything in public. Some lippies have never seen the light of day.

  	Today I just repeated the same Rimal Dahabia eyes I did yesterday: Shroom - inner 2/3 lid, Beautyburst outer 1/3 lid, Najm el Lail crease, Soft Brown - transition. Groundwork p/p as the base. I used Buxom Hold the Line waterproof eyeliner and I have to say so far it's better than Urban Decay liners. I've been finding the UD liners to bleed throughout the day. I couldn't use mascara b/c get this: I accidentally overcurled one eye and the lashes folded over onto themselves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never had that happen. I was testing a new curling technique and I guess it works. On my cheeks I'm wearing Ripe for Love. As a base I'm using Hourglass products Veil Mineral Primer (ashy so beware) and Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation in Sable. I spritzed w/ UD All Nighter spray applied the cheek and eyes and then spritzed with All Nighter again. After spritzing I realized I'd forgotten to powder. I used Ben Nye Topaz because the foundation is a bit too beige on me. On my lips I'm wearing... nothing; just nipple balm. I have to work tonight so I'm trying to make my makeup last for 14 hours. I'll apply Ablaze when I leave the office. Trying to keep my lips perfectly moisturized and smooth in the meantime.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 22, 2013)

I haven't loved any of my faces enough to post for a minute, but here goes with today:  Face: Smashbox Primer Fashion Fair creme-to-powder foundation in Tender It Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye in deep under eyes and on a couple of dark spots Silica Powder to set, MAC pressed powder in NW 43 to set face  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo in Painted Purple on lids and just above UD Last call on lids, with a little Grifter blended into inner 1/3 Stila Rain (taupe) in crease, blended out with Dahlia (matte purple) UD Oil Slick in outer crease to smoke it out  Lips: CG lipliner in Raisin (might be a queen collection color?) Rimmel Kate Moss l/s in 05 (warm pink)


----------



## MissTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Loving the purple, sage. I need to wear more purple eye shadows. I made a MUFE quad of them, but never reach for it. I am wearing RiRi Boy today though.

  	Can anyone here recommend some good transition colors for brown girls? I'm not sure if the Soft Brown I'm using is too light. The other day I used Buck in the Naked palette. I was so excited to finally have a use for that shade.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you! I like purple shadows but I always make sure to line in black. Sometimes purple shadow/liner makes me look ill or tired. And then I feel that way lol.  For transitions, I like and use:  Soft Brown Brown Script (blend it well) Symmetry (may be dc'd) Shag Trax (trust me - when you are wearing purple or bronze this is the business) Club (this works at times) Swiss Chocolate Corduroy  there is another in a MAC palette I made but cannot remember. I will come back and note it if I find it tonight after work.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 22, 2013)

Lovely look Sage!  I need to pull out my purple shades too, they haven't been getting any love for a while now. Thinking of doing a really smokey brown eye wit a dark purple lower lashline. Will try and do it this weekend and post it.   Miss TT, I think Saddle and Swiss Chocolate make perfect transition colors. Also for an inexpensive alternative, the Sleek Storm palette has the prettiest colors overall but the brown matte shades make really good transition colors. I've had my palette for a while now and I reach for it ALL the time!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 22, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Lovely look Sage!  I need to pull out my purple shades too, they haven't been getting any love for a while now. Thinking of doing a really smokey brown eye wit a dark purple lower lashline. Will try and do it this weekend and post it.   Miss TT, I think Saddle and Swiss Chocolate make perfect transition colors. Also for an inexpensive alternative, the Sleek Storm palette has the prettiest colors overall but the brown matte shades make really good transition colors. I've had my palette for a while now and I reach for it ALL the time!


  SADDLE - that's the other color I was trying to remember! Thanks Glammy Girl!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, ladies. I will be looking a few of those up. Trax, Saddle, and Swiss Chocolate will be the first ones I check out.


glammy girl said:


> Miss TT, I think Saddle and Swiss Chocolate make perfect transition colors. Also for an inexpensive alternative, the Sleek Storm palette has the prettiest colors overall but the brown matte shades make really good transition colors. I've had my palette for a while now and I reach for it ALL the time!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 29, 2013)

Well ain't that the way it goes? As I was walking to my office this morning a jogger told me he liked me dress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This dress was literally trash. I had thrown it on the floor of my closet to be thrown away b/c it was faded and pilled. Too fuzzy to even donate. It was on the floor for months and I decided to wear it today b/c I wouldn't see anyone. Go figure. Now yesterday my dress was cuuuuuuutttttte! And guess what I got? Crickets... Oh well, made me smile this morning and feel good.

*FACE*
  	Hourglass Veil Mineral primer [leaves white cast so use sparingly]
  	Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder foundation- Sable [runs beige]{UD Optical Blurring brush}
  	Bobbi Brown Corrector- Dark Peach {Sephora Pro Airbrush Concealer Brush #57}
  	Dermablend Smooth Indulgence Concealer- Spice {Sephora Pro Airbrush Concealer Brush #57}
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder – set concealer {Lancome Declaring Indigo blending brush#4}
  	Ben Nye Topaz Powder – set face {Sephora Pro Airbruish #55}
  	NARS Seduction blush- sangria {NARS Yachiyo brush}
  	MAC Spiked brow pencil
*EYES*
  	Too Faced Shadow Insurance primer
  	MUFE 92- matte bright purple; lid {Chanel large eyeshadow brush}
  	MUFE 121 or 142- dark purple shimmer; crease and outer V {Chanel large eyeshadow brush; NARS Small Dome brush; MAC 217}
  	MAC Soft Brown- transition {MAC 217}
  	MUFE 126- tan beige shimmer; highlight {MAC 217}
  	Stila Stay All Day waterproof liquid liner- intense black
  	YSL Mascara Volume Effet Faux Cils Shocking- black {Shiseido eyelash curler}
  	Buxom Hold the Line Waterproof eyeliner- Call Me (jet black); lower lashes [seems to stay better than UD and always come with sharpener!]

  	So… I forgot to grab something for lips today and unfortunately have to work tonight. Any shade recommendations you think would go with this purple-eyed look? Sephora-sold recommendations would be great b/c I can just apply when I get there.

  	Oh and here is the cutie dress I wore yesterday:


----------



## sagehen (Aug 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Well ain't that the way it goes? As I was walking to my office this morning a jogger told me he liked me dress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This look sounds pretty. I would wear a pretty sheer, innocent pink lip with that.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 29, 2013)

I meant to grab a pink, but when I was switching out purses I forgot it at home. I don't even have a gloss on me. LOL


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh that dress is adorable Miss TT  And your eye look sounds so pretty. I've been meaning to do something different with my makeup lately but have just been wearing neutrals so nothing to post about. Love the purples you used though


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2013)

MissTT I LOVE that Eclair PP---it's so, so nice.  I think the YSL lippie formula is the best that I've worn in ages, and the formula is beyond!!  I like the orange one 
     so much that I also picked up a hot pink one!  Your neutral eye look sounds really great!


MissTT said:


> Bronzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2013)

You're a riot MissTT---that's just so funny.  I guess that says we should just go with the flow the way that you did with the dress you were planning to throw away.  
     I love the dress!!!!  Also love the look that you created.  What lippie did you end up wearing?


MissTT said:


> Well ain't that the way it goes? As I was walking to my office this morning a jogger told me he liked me dress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2013)

I hate that summer will end soon.  It just went too fast for my liking, but I'm looking forward to wearing fall makeup colors---I've missed them.  What would you like for our fall theme?  I guess fall colors would be good, but I'd like to start those when the season officially changes, I believe on October 15.  Would love to hear your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 30, 2013)

I ended up grabbing a Marc Jacobs lippie: either Strange Magic or Have We Met. I don't recall which as I was in a hurry. Unfortunately my lips weren't ready for it the application was all patchy and the color barely showed up. I ended up with a white film on my lips at the end of the night. Sigh. Can anyone suggest lipsticks that don't leave a white film where your lips meet? The only lippie so far that hasn't done that is Heaux.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I hate that summer will end soon.  It just went too fast for my liking, but I'm looking forward to wearing fall makeup colors---I've missed them.  What would you like for our fall theme?  I guess fall colors would be good, but I'd like to start those when the season officially changes, I believe on October 15.  Would love to hear your thoughts and ideas.[/COLOR] :grouphug:


  The fall equinox this year is September 21, I believe, so that's almost the end of the month. What about a transitional theme? I am not sure how that would play out on our faces though. Help, anyone?


----------



## aradhana (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmmm well if we do something like 'autumn leaves' it could play into the end of summer/beginning of fall shades...warm tones....


----------



## sagehen (Sep 1, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Hmmm well if we do something like 'autumn leaves' it could play into the end of summer/beginning of fall shades...warm tones....


  I like that. It can be done a lot of ways.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful dress TT!

Love the sound of Autumn leaves...  we are about to head into our 1 year anniversary!!!  WOWhOOO!

  I think I'm going to incorporate doing a different lipstick, (maybe eyes) everyday.  heck, I might even make sure I wake up early enough to do... wait for it... my makeup AT HOME!!!   LOL this might be the boost I need. 

Liba mentioned she will continue to wear her light lipsticks, with smokey eyes... so that might be a nice transition too.   Here it is...   

  Quote:    They're so gorgeous. I think SK in particular is going to be fabulous into the Fall with some sparkling emerald shadow and winged liner and glowing sapphire nail polish. I plan on using it, Raspberry Swirl and Quite Cute a lot this fall, for unexpected glam lips with 60's jewel toned eyes and perfectly powdered skin. I've been making my plans, muahaha!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 3, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going to incorporate doing a different lipstick, (maybe eyes) everyday.  *heck, I might even make sure I wake up early enough to do... wait for it... my makeup AT HOME!!!*   LOL this might be the boost I need.








  Actually, you're on to something. I should start doing my makeup at work. I often bring lipstick and mascara to finish up at work. Unfortunately neither of those things takes long to do. Eyes take the longest and the most brushes. I've been cheating recently though and using Eclair paint pot on its own which I learned from you.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 4, 2013)

I know this is totally random but I need help! I got the Revlon Colorstay Whipped Foundation recently in Medium Beige and it looked fine in store like it would match me and in haste I just bought it but when I tried it on at home, it ended up being too light. I know, typical shade choosing mistake  Any ideas how I can make it work? It's not crazy lighter but it is obvious... Help!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 4, 2013)

Are you allowed to exchange it? If not try bronzer. Especially around the perimeters of your face to see if that knocks the ash off. Do you have a foundation that's a touch too dark for you? Try putting just a drop of that on your hand/plate and mixing the Revlon with it.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Are you allowed to exchange it? If not try bronzer. Especially around the perimeters of your face to see if that knocks the ash off. Do you have a foundation that's a touch too dark for you? Try putting just a drop of that on your hand/plate and mixing the Revlon with it.


 All of this, plus, if you have a powder that is a bit too dark, try buffing that in all over until you get the finish you want.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> All of this, plus, if you have a powder that is a bit too dark, try buffing that in all over until you get the finish you want.


  I was going to suggest a bronzer


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! Will definitely try those options and see which works best! Unfortunately I can't return it because I already opened the original packaging blah blah blah! Our return policies here suck


----------



## sagehen (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the retromattes will be a nice transiton into fall colors. I can't wait to get home and see them (fingers crossed they don't melt - it's 104 outside and my brilliant ups man came early and left my package on the porch)


----------



## aradhana (Sep 5, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> I know this is totally random but I need help! I got the Revlon Colorstay Whipped Foundation recently in Medium Beige and it looked fine in store like it would match me and in haste I just bought it but when I tried it on at home, it ended up being too light. I know, typical shade choosing mistake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i think you could mix it with a 'too dark' shade...or maybe in a few weeks when your skin is back to it's winter colour (if you normally tan in the summer)...

  my mua showed me how to contour a while back, using a lighter shade (not drastically) of face powder underneath the contour, and a darker shade on the top of the cheeks. both of the shades are shades i own and match my skintone...just that from winter to summer one matches better than the other. i know you are working with a liquid, but i guess it would work on the same principles....

  on another note...i wore nice vice paint pot with black grape pressed pigment overtop, smoked out the crease with bossa blue, lined the bottom with orpheus,  lined the waterlines with smolder and set with bossa blue again...

  put a little bit of gleam highlight from illamasqua on my orbitals and buff blush...finished it off with viva glam iv....

  i thought it was just right for a late summer/early fall day...crazy but there's actually a frost warning in effect around here today!!!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 6, 2013)

A frost warning?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You must live in the Arctic!

  OT: Can anyone recommend any lippies that don't leave a white film where your lips press together? I'm about to stop wearing lipstick...


----------



## aradhana (Sep 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> A frost warning?! :thud:  You must live in the Arctic!  OT: Can anyone recommend any lippies that don't leave a white film where your lips press together? I'm about to stop wearing lipstick...


  Bahaha close! Montreal!  I'm not sure about the white film. It might depend on the shade? I have yet to experience the white film!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 11, 2013)

OK, I have been ill most of the month, so I have been wearing just TM and powder, and I am lucky if I can get on lipgloss or mascara, so I haven't been posting. I had to go somewhere yesterday and it was REQUIRED that I be pulled together, so I pulled my trsuty Calvin Klien black cap-sleeved sheath out of the closet and added the following:  FACE: Monistat Anti Chafing Gel for primer ELDW, Rich Caramel for face, Truffle around jawline/perimeter, blended well It Cosmetics Bye Bye, Undereye for concealer (Deep) Silica Powder to set undereyes and concealed places ELDW Mineral powder, Intensity 5, to set MAC Richly Honed contour cream for contour ( I really needed to not look like the swollen mess I am) MAC Fever Blush on cheeks  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze all over lid and just above MAC Devilishly Dark Quad: Honey Lust on lid, Manila Paper under brow, Symmetry (not in quad) in crease/transition,Devilishly Dark in outer crease ELF liquid liner, black, on top lashline only NYX Doll Eyes mascara, one coat each of Long Lash and Volume on top, Long Lash only on bottom  Lips: MAC Rocker l/s


----------



## MissTT (Sep 11, 2013)

What's been wrong, sagehen? I hope you get to feeling better really soon. Swollen face reminds me of the mumps. Wasn't there song about the mumps on the Electric Company? LOL Anyway I'm glad you got/had to get dressed up. Sometimes it just makes you feel better. Calvin Klein makes some flattering dresses. Seem to be well-made, too. I _just _picked up the Monistat primer over the weekend. I find it balls up on me and I'm not sure if I love it. Any suggestions? I may be using too much or maybe I'm rubbing too much. I also had a problem today with the makeup on my lower face/chin looking ashy. I may succumb to getting a darker shade of foundation. I bought Ben Nye Luxury Powder in Sienna for this purpose, but for some reason I always forget to use it to darken up the lower half of my face.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 11, 2013)

I honestly do not know, and thanks for your well wishes. I thought it was just a cold, but it persists after over a week. I am severly congested and it drains which is causing inflammation. It is nothing serious, but I am trying to treat the symptoms before I have a sinus or other infection. I believe there was such a song on either Electric Company or Sesame Street, which was the only way I knew what they were at that time lol.  OK enough of that...I like the Monistat gel (has almost same ingreds as Smashbox Photo Finish primer), but I can only use a pea size, massage in well, and wait about a minute before applying my foundation. At what point is yours pilling up? Are you using foundation on top? Silicone or water based? Also, this product does not work well with certain moisturizers / sunscreens. If it pills up immediately, this is probably the cause. For example, Monistat and Shisedo sunscreen lotion SPF 60 do not play well on me.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 11, 2013)

It balls up on application after my moisturizer: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Ultra Sheer Daily Defense spf 30. I wait about 5-10 minutes before applying my primer. It's probably my moisturizer, but I don't know if I want to change that product.

  That song was also the first time I'd heard of the mumps. Haha. Drainage is the worst. Maybe allergies?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It balls up on application after my moisturizer: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Ultra Sheer Daily Defense spf 30. I wait about 5-10 minutes before applying my primer. It's probably my moisturizer, but I don't know if I want to change that product.  That song was also the first time I'd heard of the mumps. Haha. Drainage is the worst. Maybe allergies?


  I am with you on that - I would not change skincare that worked for a $5-6 primer.   I dunno about allergies. I am taking my meds faithfully and have no other symptoms other thatn this constant congestion. My eyes are not watering, no headache, nothing like that.  All I know is, I need to get well soon because I already have my outfit and face planned for the first day of fall - I cannot miss this. I already missed Wear Teal Day with puffy eyes!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a bunch of free skin care products and got a few blemishes right along with them. I'm really tempted to just stick to my Paula's Choice routine as it has worked well for me for a few years. I've got a box filled with Peter Thomas Roth, Ole Henriksen, Boscia, Philosophy, Fresh, Murad, Clinique, Kate Sommerville, Sephora, Caudalie, Josie Maran, Perricone and more. Of course when I got the big beautiful bottle of Dior Capture Total One Essential serum last week I couldn't resist. She had joined my routine.

  Maybe you just need to take a day off and sleep. Your body's fighting off something and needs energy.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I have a bunch of free skin care products and got a few blemishes right along with them. I'm really tempted to just stick to my Paula's Choice routine as it has worked well for me for a few years. I've got a box filled with Peter Thomas Roth, Ole Henriksen, Boscia, Philosophy, Fresh, Murad, Clinique, Kate Sommerville, Sephora, Caudalie, Josie Maran, Perricone and more. Of course when I got the big beautiful bottle of Dior Capture Total One Essential serum last week I couldn't resist. She had joined my routine.  Maybe you just need to take a day off and sleep. Your body's fighting off something and needs energy.


 Peter Thomas Roth?!? I swoon.  I did take a day off, and rested all weekend. This stuff has got me good.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 11, 2013)

sagehen said:


> All I know is, I need to get well soon because I already have my outfit and face planned for the first day of fall - I cannot miss this. I already missed Wear Teal Day with puffy eyes!


  do tell...what's your first day of fall outfit/face gonna be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i was wondering if you ladies could give me some suggestions for a makeup look for a date i have this weekend...(it's the same guy i went out with last weekend, and it's date #4...*squeal*)
  i'm planning on wearing a navy blue strapless dress with white dots, gathers at the waist...

  here's a pic from the web:




  http://www.thefind.com/apparel/info-strapless-dot-dress

  anyway...not sure what to do with my face...the last three dates i haven't worn much lipstick, and when i have i just smudged it a little and let it wear off during the course of the evening.  should i do a red lipstick or something a little bold? i was kind of thinking maybe cockney or ruffian red... so bold yet soft at the same time.... not sure what to do with my eyes... any thoughts? we're going to a relatively casual place for dinner, but i'm not really one for slummin it...especially on a date!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 11, 2013)

^^I was thinking bold, and I was going toward something glossy and fuschia, but then you said Ruffian Red and all bets were off. I. LOVE. that color. And I think it dresses up any outfit effortlessly.  Happy Date!


----------



## aradhana (Sep 11, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Happy Date!


  thanks for the vote of confidence sagehen!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 12, 2013)

Sage, so sorry to hear that you're not feeling well, hope you get lots of rest and that you recover very soon. I miss reading all your makeup looks posts    Aradhana, I love your dress of choice, sooooo pretty! I think you should do a pin up look, neutral eyes with winged liner and smoking red lips! It is the fourth date so might as well go all out since your lip color on the other dates were not too bold. Hope you have a great time


----------



## MissTT (Sep 12, 2013)

aradhana since it's the fourth date I say go with a wow 'em red, too. You've been meek (lip-wise) up until this point. Your dress is neutral so I say punch it up! Glammy's eye suggestion is perfect since the place will be casual. Here's hoping for a love connection... Dating can be so fun.

  sagehen - Should you be checking in w/ a doc or at list a quick care clinic? Don't suffer needlessly. 
  For PTR I have Camu Camu Power Cx30, Oilless Oil 100% Purified Squalene, and Neuroliquid Volufill Youth Eye Serum. Seems like I will never get to all these products. I feel like my skin is about as bright as it's gonna get so vitamin C treatments aren't doing it for me, my skin isn't really dehydrated or wrinkled so most moisturizers aren't calling to me, and I don't have bags/crows feet/dark circles so most eye treatments are lost on me. I have two fine lines under each eye that I've been trying to treat for at least a year with no change. I've decided they're probably just folds in my skin not wrinkles. Skincare-wise I think I'm in a strange place of not needing most of the benefits proposed by skincare targeted to my age. The stuff I want to fix (pigmentation issues) probably needs a derm and more harsh products/procedures.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks glammy girl and MissTT for your concern. I am slowly getting better by the day (today I have eye makeup on!), but if I don't feel dramatically like myself by tomorrow I am going to have to ask my doc to fit me in.  I have a decent face on today:  FACE: Fashion Fair CTP foundation, Tender It Cosmetics Bye Bye, Undereye in Deep Silica powder to set concealer MAC Richly Honed Contour Cream Clinique Superbalanced Powder foundation all over MAC Refined Deeper Bronze for cheek color  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo in Gold Rush MAC Bright Sunshine e/s on lid NYX e/s trio, Voodoo Love Spell, middle shade, in crease, blended with the brown shade with gold shimmer in the NYX Nude on Nude palette Voodoo Love Spells, black shadow, outer crease MAC Brown Down for brows black liquid liner on top only NYX Doll Eyes mascara, one coat of Long Length, one coat of Volume  Lips: TBD, and yes I know the day is half over lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 12, 2013)

Sage you should go get that checked out if it's been most of hte Month.  THat happened to me in July.  I started getting sick the Monday before July 4th, but kinda ignored it, they were just headaches. But in general I felt run down.   I had a bunch of plans, and didn't want to be "sick".  I wasn't my usual self, I was tired quicker, and by Sunday, could barely function at the last even for that weekend.  Monday, I started getting more sinus pressure headaches, it was draining, so my voice was hoarse and I was miserable.. Even my body hurt. I kept popping sudafed as normal.  I finally went to Walgreens take care clinic and she said I had a sinus infection.  I didn't realize it b/c I was used to the green/yellow mucous, fever, chills and everything else that goes with one.  
  Now I have jaw pain that I know is from sinus pressure.  Before taking more meds the dentist gave me, I'm going back to my ENT.  This will be the fourth one since Jan... WTF?  

Anyway, wanted to give you my example so that you go and get yourself checked out.  


  Aradhana,  I loved the look you posted in the other thread... but yes, yes, yes to the red lipstick.  Have fun!!!   Post the look if you can... 

  Oh the eyes...   Usually red, I try to do a neutral and then a winged eye.  So for me neutrals are brown.  Did you get any of the Nudes from Nudes/Metallics?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> aradhana since it's the fourth date I say go with a wow 'em red, too. You've been meek (lip-wise) up until this point. Your dress is neutral so I say punch it up! Glammy's eye suggestion is perfect since the place will be casual. Here's hoping for a love connection... Dating can be so fun.
> 
> sagehen - Should you be checking in w/ a doc or at list a quick care clinic? Don't suffer needlessly.
> For PTR I have Camu Camu Power Cx30, Oilless Oil 100% Purified Squalene, and Neuroliquid Volufill Youth Eye Serum. Seems like I will never get to all these products. I feel like my skin is about as bright as it's gonna get so vitamin C treatments aren't doing it for me, my skin isn't really dehydrated or wrinkled so most moisturizers aren't calling to me, and I don't have bags/crows feet/dark circles so most eye treatments are lost on me. I have two fine lines under each eye that I've been trying to treat for at least a year with no change. I've decided they're p*robably just folds in my skin not wrinkle*s. Skincare-wise I think I'm in a strange place of not needing most of the benefits proposed by skincare targeted to my age. The stuff I want to fix (pigmentation issues) probably needs a derm and more harsh products/procedures.


  Dark circle queen over here, so you suck!! LOL 
  They probably are, look at one of your child hood pictures.  I have folds and thought they were wrinkles but when I looked at a pic of me as a toddler, I had the same folds. 
  I thought we were supposed to use a vit c serum just b/c, but not just for hydration? 

  Skin care products are hard and take time to work...  so it will take you forever to go through those, and I probably wouldn't bother either if I had something I love. Matter of fact, I have a box of samples, I'm not even thinking about.  LOL


----------



## sagehen (Sep 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Sage you should go get that checked out if it's been most of hte Month.  THat happened to me in July.  I started getting sick the Monday before July 4th, but kinda ignored it, they were just headaches. But in general I felt run down.   I had a bunch of plans, and didn't want to be "sick".  I wasn't my usual self, I was tired quicker, and by Sunday, could barely function at the last even for that weekend.  Monday, I started getting more sinus pressure headaches, it was draining, so my voice was hoarse and I was miserable.. Even my body hurt. I kept popping sudafed as normal.  I finally went to Walgreens take care clinic and she said I had a sinus infection.  I didn't realize it b/c I was used to the green/yellow mucous, fever, chills and everything else that goes with one.   Now I have jaw pain that I know is from sinus pressure.  Before taking more meds the dentist gave me, I'm going back to my ENT.  This will be the fourth one since Jan... WTF?     Anyway, wanted to give you my example so that you go and get yourself checked out.     Aradhana,  I loved the look you posted in the other thread... but yes, yes, yes to the red lipstick.  Have fun!!!   Post the look if you can...   Oh the eyes...   Usually red, I try to do a neutral and then a winged eye.  So for me neutrals are brown.  Did you get any of the Nudes from Nudes/Metallics?


  O.    M.     G. You just described my sympotoms to a "T". I am monitoring my tempterature daily to detect any rise which indicates infection. I think I am going to see my doc just to make sure, because I have not had a sinus infection in ages. The jaw pain - girl, this is the worst.  I want to run to Macys at lunch to look at Steady Going lipstick - I did not buy that one online. Talk me out of this y'all!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 12, 2013)

Now see, sagehen! Good thing you got sistas lookin' out for you.
  eta: And Steady Going is perm. Waitttttttt until you find out if the formula is getting all chapped looking on people's lips with wear. Do you have Silly?

  Vitamin C is an antioxidant. One of many so you don't _need _Vit C specifically. You just get which ever antioxidants works best for you. (There is no single antioxidant that gives your skin everything it needs.) It's powerful, but often not in it's most stable form due to packaging so you're not necessarily getting all the benefits being advertised. Vit C can brighten, promote collagen, reduce inflammation, and enhance peels/microderm and sunscreen.

  And if I know these are folds under my eyes why do I keep trying to treat them? I keep trying new creams just in case they miraculously do something. Same with my undereye pigmentation. I was using the Benefit It's Potent eye cream just in case I had for real dark circles. Nada. LOL Should I send that product off to you, PP?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 12, 2013)

I do have Silly, so I have not jumped at SG, but I think a little lipstick might make me feel better lol. Oh, wait - that was you talking me out of it...oh, I see what you did there...FINE!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I want to run to Macys at lunch to look at Steady Going lipstick - I did not buy that one online. Talk me out of this y'all!


  Girl, that jaw pain had the whole left side of my head hurting last week. It was so painful to chew, at one point I felt like I was gumming my food.  So yes, go to the doctor, and don't let them give you that damn z-pack...  it does nothing for me. LOL   I started feeling about two days after taking the antibiotics, but I'm afraid I'm going to suffer from sinus issues forever... 
  Especially now that the jaw pain has kicked in. But there are sinus cavities above our gums and they can fill with fluid, so that pressure is pushing down on them. 


  Now as far as Steady Going... doesn't hurt to look at it, right???  LOL  

  I went to look tonight, and I think the lighter colors will work on us, but we might have to use a liner, but what else is new when it comes to the lighter colors...  I swatched them all and love these...


----------



## sagehen (Sep 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Girl, that jaw pain had the whole left side of my head hurting last week. It was so painful to chew, at one point I felt like I was gumming my food.  So yes, go to the doctor, and don't let them give you that damn z-pack...  it does nothing for me. LOL   I started feeling about two days after taking the antibiotics, but I'm afraid I'm going to suffer from sinus issues forever...  Especially now that the jaw pain has kicked in. But there are sinus cavities above our gums and they can fill with fluid, so that pressure is pushing down on them.    Now as far as *Steady Going*... doesn't hurt to look at it, right???  LOL    I went to look tonight, and I think the lighter colors will work on us, but we might have to use a liner, but what else is new when it comes to the lighter colors...  I swatched them all and love these...


  I did not get it. I think I want the nude from RiRi so I am going to sit on my hands (and my debit card) until then lol. Here's hoping there are no online glitches. I am not trying to fight her army in store.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Now see, sagehen! Good thing you got sistas lookin' out for you.
> eta: And Steady Going is perm. Waitttttttt until you find out if the formula is getting all chapped looking on people's lips with wear. Do you have Silly?
> 
> Vitamin C is an antioxidant. One of many so you don't _need _Vit C specifically. You just get which ever antioxidants works best for you. (There is no single antioxidant that gives your skin everything it needs.) It's powerful, but often not in it's most stable form due to packaging so you're not necessarily getting all the benefits being advertised. Vit C can brighten, promote collagen, reduce inflammation, and enhance peels/microderm and sunscreen.
> ...


  I don't remember if you do or not, but are you using a serum? 
Do you have a vit c product rec? 
  Girl, I don't know what you are trying to do with the folds.  LOL  
  Yes, I'll take it off your hands! LOL  Although it might be futile with me as well, my circles get real dark and puffy when my sinuses flare up.  But other than that, they are there.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I did not get it. I think I want the nude from RiRi so I am going to sit on my hands (and my debit card) until then lol. Here's hoping there are no online glitches. I am not trying to fight her army in store.


  I can't wait to see swatches.  Someone said they think it is going to look like *cough* hot chocolate *cough*  .  I'm not looking forward to release of this and I'm convincing myself I'll be ok that I don't get anything.  Plus it comes out when the car note is due...  I still haven't gotten those Ben Nye powders. So Riri Fall might be a skip. (Man Eff MAC) Just gassing myself up. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Sep 12, 2013)

OK wait - MissTT, I do have Silly. Are you saying Steady Going and Silly are very close?


----------



## aradhana (Sep 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Aradhana,  I loved the look you posted in the other thread... but yes, yes, yes to the red lipstick.  Have fun!!!   Post the look if you can...
> 
> Oh the eyes...   Usually red, I try to do a neutral and then a winged eye.  So for me neutrals are brown.  Did you get any of the Nudes from Nudes/Metallics?


  thanks PP!

  i didn't get any of the nudes/metallics actually. i was contemplating using sparkle neely sparkle to create a bit of neutral smoke...and throw some significant liner in there...i *might* make it a messy winged liner look, like using a greasepaint stick...hmmm my guess is ditch the glasses too....

  i'll definitely try to grab a pic to share with you ladies...

  i'm having a bit of a nightmare week...a part of my filling feel out of my mouth on monday (along with a chunk of tooth), and i had to get a temporary crown put in yesterday at an emergency app at the dentist...and of course, today the temporary crown (which is supposed to last three weeks) fell out! clearly not installed properly! so i have to go back saturday morning...(morning of my date) i'm hoping i'll be back to normal by evening - i.e. no freezing or soreness. 

  i hope you ladies recover from the sinus infections (if that's what it is) soon! sounds very uncomfortable/painful.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 12, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks glammy girl! i'm liking the idea of the pinup look...i'm starting to waiver on my choice of red lipstick though...i'm wondering if cockney and ruffian aren't 'smoking' enough? i suppose that's the problem of having too many red lipsticks...   i'm pretty new to the dating scene...but so far so good!


  But see, that's the cool thing about the reds you mention. It doesn't have to be smokin' hot. It is just enough of a lure to want to find out more. It is confident without being all "look at me".


----------



## aradhana (Sep 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> But see, that's the cool thing about the reds you mention. It doesn't have to be smokin' hot. It is just enough of a lure to want to find out more.* It is confident without being all "look at me".*


  good point


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes what Sage said... I just looked up Ruffian REd b/c of course I have it, and forgot what it looks like...  I think it will be hot.  But just for fun, what other reds do you have?


----------



## aradhana (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmmm....from memory:  Russian red Runaway red Ruffian red Cockney Ruby woo Riri woo Viva glam I Viva glam III Absolute power Lady danger Charmed I'm sure Deeply adored So scarlet Port red Ellis Faas L101 And a few from Revlon that I can't remember the names.... I think there is also a mattene....oh and then there are the glosses...


----------



## sagehen (Sep 13, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Hmmm....from memory:  Russian red Runaway red Ruffian red Cockney Ruby woo Riri woo Viva glam I Viva glam III Absolute power Lady danger Charmed I'm sure Deeply adored So scarlet Port red Ellis Faas L101 And a few from Revlon that I can't remember the names.... I think there is also a mattene....oh and then there are the glosses...


  I am so sad I missed Port Red. Is that mattene Deliciously Forbidden or Eden Rouge? I need to pull those out.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 13, 2013)

aradhana said:


> And a few from Revlon that I can't remember the names.... I think there is also a mattene....oh and then there are the glosses...


  LMAO..  alrighty then. LOL   If you don't like Ruf red, I'd go with Abs Power.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 15, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I don't remember if you do or not, but are you using a serum?
> Do you have a vit c product rec?
> Girl, I don't know what you are trying to do with the folds.  LOL
> Yes, I'll take it off your hands! LOL  Although it might be futile with me as well, my circles get real dark and puffy when my sinuses flare up.  But other than that, they are there.


  I use serums. Right now I'm using several which is ridiculous. I'm just trying some stuff out. I'm using Clinique Even Better Dark Spot Corrector on my cheeks and jaw (haven't noticed any results and I'm about to pitch it or pass it on) Murad Rapid Collagen (for my forehead and laugh lines) and I've just added Dior Capture Total One Essential which is supposed to boost the results of all over serums and remove toxins from my skin. It's very nice, but can't say if it works or not yet. I'm starting to realize that my skin really isn't bad so nothing is making it "better."

  Let me know what other skin concerns you have and I'll recommend a Vit C serum. Have you tried Ole Henricksen's Truth Serum? I wish you lived here so you could come root through my box o' skincare.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 15, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i'm having a bit of a nightmare week...a part of my filling feel out of my mouth on monday (along with a chunk of tooth), and i had to get a temporary crown put in yesterday at an emergency app at the dentist...and of course, today the temporary crown (which is supposed to last three weeks) fell out! clearly not installed properly! so i have to go back saturday morning...(morning of my date) i'm hoping i'll be back to normal by evening - i.e. no freezing or soreness.


  Oh your teef! I feel for you. How'd everything go?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I use serums. Right now I'm using several which is ridiculous. I'm just trying some stuff out. I'm using Clinique Even Better Dark Spot Corrector on my cheeks and jaw (haven't noticed any results and I'm about to pitch it or pass it on) Murad Rapid Collagen (for my forehead and laugh lines) and I've just added Dior Capture Total One Essential which is supposed to boost the results of all over serums and remove toxins from my skin. It's very nice, but can't say if it works or not yet. I'm starting to realize that my skin really isn't bad so nothing is making it "better."
> 
> Let me know what other skin concerns you have and I'll recommend a Vit C serum. Have you tried Ole Henricksen's Truth Serum? I wish you lived here so you could come root through my box o' skincare.


  Well it looks like the peel did a good job with lightening a lot of my dark spots and evening out my skin tone.  So now I want one for the antioxidant, anti aging properties, and boosting collagen.  My other concerns are my dark circles.  

  I wish I was closer too.  We'd have soo much fun shopping, eating, and going to all the bars/restaurants here.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Not dupes, but it's a light, matte pink. It'll do. Ask PP, I'm the anti-enabler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She is!!!   

  I'm going to see if they are similar and post a pic tomorrow. 

  Aradhana, I came to see how everything went too!!!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 15, 2013)

Okay fill me in on the peel, PP. What's it called and at what type of place did you get it done?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Okay fill me in on the peel, PP. What's it called and at what type of place did you get it done?


  I got a jessners peel, and I got it done at my derm's office.  Not all of my hyperpigmentation is gone, but they were lightened considerably.  I'll definitely be doing another, as soon as I can.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Talented, sweet, and humble NARS MUA did my makeup Friday. I'll check my camera to see if I got a good pic of my eye look. We chatted so much that I no longer recall what was used for the look. I think I can figure out most of it so feel free to ask if you want to know something specific. I was radiant and glowy.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 16, 2013)

^^I want whatever is making that radiant glow on your face. Send him to me.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 16, 2013)

MUA not available for purchase. LOL Actually he used the Radiant Tinted Moisturizer and the Light Reflecting Pressed Powder. I own the loose powder and the pressed has _noticeably _more shimmer in it. He used Ogasm and its illuminator on the cheeks - a shade which I used to think was too light on me, but now I'd be okay having. Wait, that might be Luster to highlight. (He did my face twice.) When he did my face the first time he contoured with Lovejoy. Mind. Blown. It looked amazing. I could not duplicate it the next day. 

  eta: He also used the new Light Optimizing Pro-Prime primer so lots of things to feed my luminosity.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 16, 2013)

Ladies I'll be back soon with a better update...but the date went very well and I'm seeing him again tonight!    Thanks for coming back to check - feels nice to have friends I've never met but hope to one day.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2013)

Ahhh sh*t!!! ~dancing~ 

Sage, I want him too!!! 

  MissTT, no flash back with the loose huh?  You look amazing!!!   Someone should have been video taping him.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 16, 2013)

PP he was using a cell and no flashback with the pressed powder. I've had a bit of flashback w/ the loose, but not every time.

  aradhana!!!!! I wish we could meet up with you and giggle about boys. We need to take PP's new whip on a road trip. The guys that hit on me Friday night were just, ugh, no. Seems like I can't pull a fine guy anymore.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 16, 2013)

OMG Stop MissTT you are beautiful.  So, uh, ladies you were right about the sinus infection. I finally had to break down and see a doc. I managed a passable face though, which I am proud of (not the face, but the fact I got one on), so here it is:  Face: Smashbox Primer (the orange one) Fashion Fair Creme-to-Powder, Tender It Cosmetics Bye-Bye Undereye, Deep silica powder to set concealer Clinique Superbalanced Powder Makeup, Natural 7, to set face I contoured with embark/CG Ebony Bronze bronzer (my face is swollen - I needed this badly lol) Iman Powder Blush, Peace  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo, Bad to the Bronze on lids and above lightest taupe in NYX Nude on Nude palette on lids top left shade in same palette on browbone matte brown in same palette in crease Sephora Flashy Black pencil on top and bottom lash line NYX Doll Eye Mascara  Lips: Rimmel Kate Moss Matte l/s #107  This is a struggle face, but I don't look as bad as I feel, so I count it as a win.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 17, 2013)

Miss TT you look stunning! Your skin is perfection in that photo! :flower:  Jealous lol.   Aradhana so glad your date went well, red lips were a hit  yay! :cheer:  Sage, sorry about your infection but at least you seen a doc so here's to a speedy recovery :bouquet:


----------



## sagehen (Sep 17, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Miss TT you look stunning! Your skin is perfection in that photo! :flower:  Jealous lol.   Aradhana so glad your date went well, red lips were a hit  yay! :cheer:  *Sage, sorry about your infection but at least you seen a doc so here's to a speedy recovery* :bouquet:


  Thanks Glammy Girl - I am on on the way to recovery - I already feel better.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 17, 2013)

Sage, I'm glad you finally went to see a doc.  Do you swell around your undereye area too? Do you get bad dark circles?  Just asking to see if anyone else gets symptoms like these. I probably need to go back to my ENT.  But I'm being lazy b/c my guy is no longer in my network.  I don't want to start over. 

  Like I've said repeatedly, I'm organizing my stash.  I think I'm going to try and finish up a few old colors that I have for the rest of this Month before I use anything else new.  

  I wore BMS quad from Temp Rising (finally got it to work) and Sushi Kiss.  I only used mineralize concealer in nc45 (or 44) and MUFE concealer in 14. I forgot the found at home. 

  OK, I'm rambling. 

  BTW, where have Cartoon Chick, and Medgal been?  In the nail polish and Chanel threads? :-D


----------



## aradhana (Sep 17, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> *BTW, where have Cartoon Chick, and Medgal been?*  In the nail polish and Chanel threads? :-D


  that combo sounds pretty! i love those temp rising shades!

  i was also wondering about those two!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

sagehen - I'm so glad you went to the doctor. We were trying to tell you (so was your body) that you were ill. Quit being stubborn! Oh and how much do I owe you?

  PP - finally w/ that dang quad. I'm glad you're getting it to work for you.

  aradhana - I would be self-conscious about reapplying a bold lip, too, but that's stupid. We're just neurotic. LOL I wish lips just lasted through food so we wouldn't have to stare at our lip prints on wine glasses all evening. I've never been to Montreal. If we don't plan it, it will never happen. We'll always just be saying we should... 
  For lips I don't recall the lipstick shade, but the gloss is Ogasm.

  CartoonChic and Medgal - we are calling out to you. Update us on life and looks.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2013)

MissTT said:


> sagehen - I'm so glad you went to the doctor. We were trying to tell you (so was your body) that you were ill. Quit being stubborn! Oh and how much do I owe you?  PP - finally w/ that dang quad. I'm glad you're getting it to work for you.  aradhana - I would be self-conscious about reapplying a bold lip, too, but that's stupid. We're just neurotic. LOL I wish lips just lasted through food so we wouldn't have to stare at our lip prints on wine glasses all evening. I've never been to Montreal. If we don't plan it, it will never happen. We'll always just be saying we should...  For lips I don't recall the lipstick shade, but the gloss is Ogasm.  CartoonChic and Medgal - we are calling out to you. Update us on life and looks.


  Yes, I went, and I believe the treatment might be worse than the disease lol. Antibiotics always cause my eczema to flare up. My scalp is on fire. I will do my best for 8 more days, I guess.  I am going to say this just once...Sephora Cream Lip Stains. More product in tube than Stila, just over half the price, lips stay on until you remove them. Only the matte ones - the shimmery ones are a no-go. I learned the hard way.  My face today is pitiful. TM, concealer, powder and brows. No mascara, no nothing. My eyes hurt too much to put on eye makeup. Oh, and lip balm.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> My face today is pitiful. TM, concealer, powder and brows. No mascara, no nothing. My eyes hurt too much to put on eye makeup. Oh, and lip balm.


  Will check them out this week.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone,  I have been enjoying your posts.  Miss TT you look radiant.  Sagehen feel better.  Let the antibiotics run their course.  You don't want the infection to become resistant and then you have to go on a stronger course.    I am currently in full nesting mode and awaiting any day now for my new bundle of joy.  My makeup regimen has consisted of Maybelline's BB cream, MAC stud eyebrow pencil,  MAC feline Khol's and Cargo Key Largo blush to revive my skin color.  Hopefully  I will recapture my zest for all things colorful after the baby arrives.  Hope Cartoon Chic and Medgal are doing well.  Talk to you all soon PrettyGirlDoc


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc for some reason I thought you'd had your little one already. Still just waiting it out, huh? BB cream is the perfect thing to keep your skin looking glowy and healthy along with being quick. How are you feeling?

  I know I've asked this before, but I'm asking again: do y'all wear primer under your BB creams and tinted moisturizers? I would think you shouldn't because the products are supposed to be treating your skin. They just happen to have a little color to them. But then I guess folks want to make the coverage last so I could see where you might include a primer.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hello Everyone,  I have been enjoying your posts.  Miss TT you look radiant.  Sagehen feel better.  Let the antibiotics run their course.  You don't want the infection to become resistant and then you have to go on a stronger course.    I am currently in full nesting mode and awaiting any day now for my new bundle of joy.  My makeup regimen has consisted of Maybelline's BB cream, MAC stud eyebrow pencil,  MAC feline Khol's and Cargo Key Largo blush to revive my skin color.  Hopefully  I will recapture my zest for all things colorful after the baby arrives.  Hope Cartoon Chic and Medgal are doing well.  Talk to you all soon PrettyGirlDoc


  Thanks PrettyGirl Doc -  if I have to take them, I don't play with antibiotics, so I will definitely take them all.  Best wishes on the arrival of your little one (BTW, I peeked at your blog and you have made me want UD F-Bomb lipstick...)


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

I forgot she had a blog. Off to go check.

  eta: Girl no-you-didn't with those pink heels and camo. That is too cute. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 18, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I know I've asked this before, but I'm asking again: do y'all wear primer under your BB creams and tinted moisturizers?* I would think you shouldn't because the products are supposed to be treating your skin. *They just happen to have a little color to them. But then I guess folks want to make the coverage last so I could see where you might include a primer.


  i don't wear primer underneath for the reason you stated. i guess it really depends why you're wearing tinted moisturiser or bb cream. i've asked a laura mercier  salesperson in the past, and i didn't get a clear answer!
  umm...i do wear strobe liquid and lustre drops under tinted moisturizer, but those are thin products that don't really form a barrier between the skin and the next product.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know about PP, but I'll admit it. I'm adverse to cold. And hot. LMAO. 80F/27C feels nice so probably late Spring/Summer. I'm not gonna let this conversation die. We gotta hound PP. I've begun plotting my savings strategy...


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 19, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> PrettyGirlDoc


  Ohhh this is so exciting.  I enjoyed your blog. 


  Miss TT, I don't wear primer under my TM. 

  Let's go to Montreal!  Some friends of mine were just talking about it. So I'm anxious to go.  But, can we fly? LOL  I don't like long drives.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 20, 2013)

^^The eczema (and other issues) are slowing coming under control. I am being very dilligent about re-colonizing my gut bacteria and re-mineralizing.  No face today. No. Face. At. All. Just. Tragic. My boss has already invited me to leave. I may take her up on it.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 20, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, your struggle face is better than my basic face.
> 
> Let's go to Montreal!  Some friends of mine were just talking about it. So I'm anxious to go.  But, can we fly? LOL  I don't like long drives.


  I agree about sagehen's struggle face. And yes it will be a plane. I looked up ticket prices yesterday out of Chicago. We need to save $25/wk.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Oh no. I hope she's not asking about going home b/c of your face. LOL. That's the worst. how are you feeling?  I agree about sagehen's struggle face. And yes it will be a plane. I looked up ticket prices yesterday out of Chicago. We need to save $25/wk.


  LOL no. She saw me coming in today, walking...very...slowly to my desk. I didn't even speak to her because I was trying to conserve air. But she also knows me very well and knows something must be wrong for me not to have ANYTHING on. And this sad pair of jeans with flats. She knows I love to paint my face and I drag her along sometimes (in the past 12 years, I have hipped her to MAC matte lipsticks / Studio Fix powder foundation, Sephora, getting her eyebrows threaded on the regular and broadened her horizons past that same dull nail color). I need to get it together. Temps are falling, Autumn is coming - I need to be fab!  So, I live on the Left Coast but why do I feel like crashing y'alls trip to Canada?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 20, 2013)

Because we'd LOVVVVVVVVVVVEEEE to have you there. I was going to invite others, but it's not my house. Tee hee hee.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> *No face today. No. Face. At. All. Just. Tragic. My boss has already invited me to leave. I may take her up on it.*


  Sorry but that was hilarious to me.  Not your pain, but the way you wrote that.  Feel better. 

  Now tell me about re-colonizing and re-mineralizing.  ???


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Oh no. I hope she's not asking about going home b/c of your face. LOL. That's the worst. how are you feeling?
> 
> I agree about sagehen's struggle face. And yes it will be a plane. I looked up ticket prices yesterday out of Chicago. We need to save $25/wk.


  but... but.. that's a lipstick, or a gloss, or shadow...  ;-)


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> *So, I live on the Left Coast but why do I feel like crashing y'alls trip to Canada?*


  Let's go!  

I want to come hang with you... teach me how to be fab. ~flips hair over my shoulder~


----------



## sagehen (Sep 20, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Sorry but that was hilarious to me.  Not your pain, but the way you wrote that.  Feel better.   *Now tell me about re-colonizing and re-mineralizing*.  ???


 I wrote you a well thought-out pm in response but I did not send it (I clicked the back button on my browser. That is NOT how you send messages). I was mad so I bought some NARS LRP (MissTT I blame you). I will write it again tomorrow.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 21, 2013)

Ugh. Wrote a message to you three and it got swallowed by the ether. Gonna try again when I'm not on the road.  Main point - sagehen: come to mtl!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh the email-eating internet. Always makes me want to snap.

  I just tried on a new foundation I got and i think I got a pimple in 2 hours. Is that possible? Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow in Amber. And what does 'Oxygen Wow' mean?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh booo to eaten emails/messages. 

  MissTT, how did you like it. I've been meaning to try it.  But I think it is possible.  I tried a foundation before and walked around the Mall and had a reaction from it.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 23, 2013)

I wore the Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow foundation to work yesterday and it actually lasted all day and looked good. Granted I sprayed it with makeup setting spray a few times _and _used CoverFX Mattifying Primer. That could have been the contributing factor. The color was a good match for me although the color range is very limited. The coverage was light to medium. It managed to do a fair job of covering my brown spots. I did get another pimple yesterday, but it was a different type from the one I got the day before so who knows what caused it. This foundation formula is hydrating which I don't need. Hopefully it works for me. I feel so bad throwing stuff away after 2 uses. (You should see my mascara graveyard.) Almost all the reviews on Sephora's first page are really bad - 1 star.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 23, 2013)

Random Thought, cuz I have no where else to put it.  I'm growing out my eyebrows... this is painful.  LOL


----------



## MissTT (Sep 23, 2013)

I also put my random thoughts in this thread. Have you tried Revitalash or something to speed it up?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 24, 2013)

Actually have a decent face on this morning:  Face: Some silicone-y primer (don't judge me - it works for me) Fashion Fair Creme-to-Powder, Tender It Cosmetics Bye-Bye Undereye, Deep silica powder to set concealer Clinique Superbalanced Powder Makeup, Natural 7, to set face CG Queen Bronzer, Ebony Bronze  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo, Bad to the Bronze for base gold shade from NYX Nude on Nude palette on lids, brown shade with gold sparkles in crease, light champagne shade (top row, 2nd from left) on browbone MAC Brown Down to fill in brows NYX Doll Eye Mascara, black liquid liner on upper lashline, with a little wing   Lips: Rimmel Kate Moss Matte l/s #107 MAC Vino l/l (deepens the color so nicely - love)


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

How many foundations do you have, sagehen? I swear every day you post up a new one. Our eye looks sound similar today. Yours is a bit more sparkly. I used the Too Faced Naturals palette.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How many foundations do you have, sagehen? I swear every day you post up a new one. Our eye looks sound similar today. Yours is a bit more sparkly. I used the Too Faced Naturals palette.


 Umm, I will just answer by saying "probably too many". I am addicted tofoundation and finding the PERFECT match and function for needs like oil control. I have hit pan on the Fashion Fair, so you won't see me using it for long lol! I have been really bad about getting my face done before leaving the house lately, so I have leaned on this portable gem like crazy lately (the Fashion Fair). But it is not great at controlling oil so I will be working my way through my Estee Lauder stash soon.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm on a the perfect foundation hunt as well, but I try to be really disciplined about not buying them b/c they're so expensive. I'm not sure if the shade will match you, but try Hourglass's Immaculate foundation. It sucks the oil right off your face. What about Lancome Teint Idole Ultra? Becca Ever-Matte is on my list to try. I also should be getting CoverFX Pressed Mineral foundation in the next few weeks. They've got a great shade range. CoverFX and Hourglass both have good primers for oily skin. And what about Benefit's POREfessional? I have a brand new one, but I don't want to have a 5th bottle of primer open.

  I feel like a lot of the freebies I get cater to dry skin. So frustrating. Throw a bone to the oily girls...


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2013)

No I haven't MissTT, I'm probably going to get them done this weekend. 

  I'll have to check out those foundations.  I'm obsessed too, I want the perfect match in all variations, stick, liquid, tm, powder and etc...


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

I thought I found the perfect foundation in CoverGirl Queen, but then I got a tan. LOL Now it looks ashy. I had the next darker shade, but I gave it to the girl at Walgreens b/c she was sweet. I feel like it's always a toss up between correct shade or correct formula. All most all of my foundations are too light right now and the ones that match don't function well with my skin. I should probably just add milk of magnesia to my t-zone to allow me more flexibility in foundations, but I just don't feel like it. I get the feeling I'll end up with white patches showing through.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 27, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Random Thought, cuz I have no where else to put it.  I'm growing out my eyebrows... this is painful.  LOL


  I came across this a few times that castor oil helps with eyebrows growth. I'm thinking of trying it myself. Who knows it might work... :shrugs:


----------



## MissTT (Sep 27, 2013)

Random thought: How come nearly every eye shadow look produced now days is called a smoky eye by YTers/bloggers? Every time they blend their eye shadow or smudge a liner a bit they say they smoked it out. Really? And what was it called before the smoky eye? Smoky eye is supposed to be a dramatic eye look. Everyday nudes/neutrals applied with a blending brush don't mean your eye look is smoky.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 27, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> I came across this a few times that castor oil helps with eyebrows growth. I'm thinking of trying it myself. Who knows it might work... :shrugs:


  This is true, and if you can get your hands on it, Jamacan Black Castor Oil is the best for this. I use it on my lashes too, and on a spot of hair that was thinning due to me scratching it incessantly. JBCO smells worse than regular castor oil due to the ash content, so use it at night unless you want people to think you are a smoker lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 28, 2013)

I was thinking of busting out my castor oil...  I'm going to give it one more week, and then I give in. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG today is October 1. What's the theme for this month? September went out like a flash of light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi gang!!!! Think pink....for breast cancer awareness month.  I've been remiss in visiting the thread to post but I  have a lot going on right now.  It's all good and I'll share soon.  I'm currently away with the hubs....his business trip,  but I planned ahead....I'm wearing pink nail polish (Dior Rosy Bow) and a makeup look with a Chanel Eyeshadow quad, Seduction, the feature shadow for me being a pinkish- berry shade.  I'm wearing Dior blush, Petal from the Rosy Glow collection and Chanel lipstick in Rendez-vous # 87 (pretty pink).  So, with breast cancer in mind, get checked, perform your exams and get your mammograms....and  remind those you know and love to do the same.  Miss you all and looking forward to getting back on a regular basis.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Medgal - good to see you!  Think Pink it is!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Miss you all and looking forward to getting back on a regular basis.


  We've missed you!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Didn't this thread start b/c of BCA? Pink it is. I'm gonna paint my nails in Makin' Whoopee by Deborah Lippmann. I've also got some pink lippies I haven't worn like Embrace Me, Daddy's Little Girl, and Pink Pigeon.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 2, 2013)

OK, so, I have complied  (I can't put a smiley here because I am at work):  Do nails count, because today I have my nails painted Sinful Colors Oasis. It is a pretty bright pink which reminds me of Embrace Me, which I will wear tomorrow. My accent nail is a grey jelly sandwiching multi-colored glitter.  I am wearing the usual foundation, concealer,champagne colored eye from NYX Nude on Nude quad and NYX soft matte lip cream in Addis Ababa (it's a blue-ish pink). Tomorrow I will wear blush (Coygirl, maybe?) and Embrace Me lipstick. Maybe a more adventurous eye.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 2, 2013)

I think nails count. It was the first thing I posted I was gonna wear. LOL I didn't wear any pink yesterday, but i did wear the Chanel Harmonie du Soir palette and got several compliments on my eyes. Last time I wore it I got complimented, too. It must that beautiful so I'm gonna try to wear it at least once each week. I also wore La Provocante Rouge Allure Velvet and it held it up well to my short work shift. No white line on my lips. My lips were starting to shrivel though.

  I think we both should wear Embrace Me tomorrow, sagehen. How do ya'll reapply your lippies after a few hours? Do you wipe it all off and start over or do you just apply on top of what's already there?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I think we both should wear Embrace Me tomorrow, sagehen. How do ya'll reapply your lippies after a few hours? Do you wipe it all off and start over or do you just apply on top of what's already there?


  I apply a little lip balm, remove all lipstick, and start again on days with very bold lipstick. On other days I just add a little more (I am straddling the fence lol), but that's how I do it.  I will pick out Embrace Me tonight, and plan to wear it tomorrow. It's gloomy, so it will brighten up the dark outfit I planned.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 2, 2013)

I wipe it off and reapply. Pain in the butt though. I'll probably just wear Embrace Me in the evening when I go to Sephora. I'll go bare lipped during the day with only Fresh Sugar Lip Balm. These mattes are killing my lips even though I care for them each night. Since I don't work with the public during the day I can easily get away w/ a half face of makeup. In my office, no1curr. Now i gotta pick an eye look. I also need to play with my Wayne Goss brushes. More importantly, I need to wash my hair. It's possible none of these things will get done.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 2, 2013)

I forced myself to wash and condition today.  Please come back and tell us about the Wayne Goss brushes. Have not seen too many reviews yet, although I know people are receiveing theirs.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm on a the perfect foundation hunt as well, but I try to be really disciplined about not buying them b/c they're so expensive. I'm not sure if the shade will match you, but try Hourglass's Immaculate foundation. It sucks the oil right off your face. What about Lancome Teint Idole Ultra? Becca Ever-Matte is on my list to try. I also should be getting CoverFX Pressed Mineral foundation in the next few weeks. They've got a great shade range. CoverFX and Hourglass both have good primers for oily skin. And what about Benefit's POREfessional? I have a brand new one, but I don't want to have a 5th bottle of primer open.
> 
> I feel like a lot of the freebies I get cater to dry skin. So frustrating. Throw a bone to the oily girls...
> 
> ...


  i have a massive bottle of castor oil... i might give it a try.  is it something you apply at night or something? i can imagine myself with an oil slick on my glasses if i do this for daytime...


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Medgal! Hope you doing well, we all miss you here and reading your look posts  I can't believe its October already, I remember us all posting our pink looks for last year that's how you started this thread for breast cancer awareness! Hope to see you here soon!    





MissTT said:


> We've missed you!!!!  :frenz:    Didn't this thread start b/c of BCA? Pink it is. I'm gonna paint my nails in Makin' Whoopee by Deborah Lippmann. I've also got some pink lippies I haven't worn like Embrace Me, Daddy's Little Girl, and Pink Pigeon.


  It did, can u believe it's already been a year? I'm in shock lol


----------



## aradhana (Oct 3, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> It did, can u believe it's already been a year? I'm in shock lol


  what? a whole year? that's mad...
  oh yeah, now i'm remembering the whole 'autumn' theme...
  eeek time flies!

  i'm struggling to wear pink...i've just been wearing blue opulash, blue kohl liner, and red lipstick the past three days (sometimes ronnie red, sometimes ruffian red.). it's been quick and dirty...


----------



## sagehen (Oct 6, 2013)

^^this thread is only a year old? Wow. A LOT of posts in that time.  I have to post today's face, just because I was walking around feeling like a pin-up and I loved it:  *Face:* L'Oreal Studio Secrets Perfecting Base ELDW in Rich Caramel ELDW Mineral Powder in Intensity 5 MAC Richly Honed Sculpting Cream MAC BGGG Blush  *Eyes:* e.l.f primer RiRi Her Cocoa Quad: top right shade on browbone, bottom left shade on lid, bottom right shade in crease, top left shade on inner 1/3 of lid, blended e.l.f liquid liner, black, winged on top lid only Jordana brow powder, 04 Brown, to fill in brows Maybelline One by One mascara, blackest black  *Lips*: RiRi Woo PLWLP RiRi Woo l/s  I know this is not a pink face, but I offer a bonus - I wore versions of this face below on Thursday and Friday:  *Face:* Some silicone-y primer Fashion Fair Creme-to-Powder, Tender It Cosmetics Bye-Bye Undereye, Deep silica powder to set concealer Clinique Superbalanced Powder Makeup, Natural 7, to set face CG Queen Bronzer, Ebony Bronze MAC Coygirl Blush (this was Thursday, Friday, I wore Iman blush in Peace)  Eyes: e.l.f primer MAC Brulee on browbone, Shale on lid, Trax blended into crease e.l.f black liquid liner, winged, on top lid only Maybelline One on One mascara in blackest black  Lips: MAC Magenta  lip pencil, Embrace Me l/s (Thursday) MAC Magenta lip pencil, NYX Round l/s, Shiva (Friday)


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2013)

how do you like the her cocoa quad?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> how do you like the her cocoa quad?


  Very much. It is a great neutral for me, the colors are well-pigmented ( I was worried about this) and wear well. With primer on, I have had it on for about 10 1/2 hours and it is just starting to fade. I have been to church, run errands in 90+ degree weather and cleaned an aquatic turtle tank. I am glad I grabbed it. It was a total impulse buy.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 7, 2013)

Sagehen...liking the bold lip looks! What color is ELF Shiva? Sounds like a purply pink in my mind, but that's entirely in my head!  I didn't get any of the new riri things and it's sold out now anyway... Were there any thoughts on whether her cocoa had perm similar shades if not dupes?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2013)

^^oops - I meant NYX Round l/s in Shiva. It is a dark pink with iridescent shimmer.  I actually tried to dupe that quad after I got it with the shades they say are in it. Not the same at all. You know how they said the top left was Retrospeck and the bottom right was Mulch (I forget what the bottom left was supposed to be; someone posted a pic in the RiRi thread showing they were not the same). Plus, these shades have such a nice texture. On me, Reteospeck was a glittery nightmare with not much pigment, and these shades are pigmented and not glittery - almost veluxe pearl-like. You know I must like to be talking about it because I do not like Rihanna and I am not trying to sell any product for MAC, but I was glad I gave in to impulse. MAC is doing much better with their shadow palettes lately.  Oh, yeah, and my face, which is barely within the guildelines (the blush!)...  Face: Sonis Kashuk mattifying primer Fashion Fair cream to powder fdn in Tender Clinique Supernatural Powder fnd in 7 CG Queen Bronzer in Ebony bronze MAC Coygirl blush  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo, Tenacious Teal (the ONLY CT that ceases on me...hmph) Sephora Parisian Romance e/s on lid, MAC trax in crease, orb on browbone Jordana eyebrow powder in 04Brown e.l.f. black liquid liner Maybelline One on One Mascara, Very black  Lips: NYX slim lip pencil in Purple Rain Maybelline Color Sensantional lipstick in Lavender Voltage  umm, I know this thread is supposed to help us use our staches, but I am wondering if reading about all of the looks people are posting is helping mine grow lol. I swear some of these lipsticks are having babies in that drawer. That said, I am going to look at a couple more this evening - I was looking at an old post from Page 1 and thought - why haven't I tried THAT matte lipstcik? I will remedy it tonight.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 8, 2013)

sagehen said:


> umm, I know this thread is supposed to help us use our staches, *but I am wondering if reading about all of the looks people are posting is helping mine grow lol. I swear some of these lipsticks are having babies in that drawer*. That said, I am going to look at a couple more this evening - I was looking at an old post from Page 1 and thought - why haven't I tried THAT matte lipstcik? I will remedy it tonight.


  LOL...that made me laugh. i definitely have been craving new products when i read other people's look posts...! esp that quad...for someone who does not want to sell, you did a great job convincing! luckily that thing is sold out, so i'm pretty safe! phew!

  your post made me realize it's time to pull coygirl out of the drawer again....


----------



## sagehen (Oct 8, 2013)

aradhana said:


> LOL...that made me laugh. i definitely have been craving new products when i read other people's look posts...! esp that quad...for someone who does not want to sell, you did a great job convincing! luckily that thing is sold out, so i'm pretty safe! phew!  your post made me realize it's time to pull coygirl out of the drawer again....


  Nordstom has it in stock...IJS. Let me know - I will link it for you lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2013)

aradhana said:


> LOL...that made me laugh. i definitely have been craving new products when i read other people's look posts...! esp that quad...for someone who does not want to sell, you did a great job convincing! luckily that thing is sold out, so i'm pretty safe! phew!
> 
> your post made me realize it's time to pull coygirl out of the drawer again....


 Nordstrom had a restock of the quads as of the day before yesterday...just saying if anyone is interested


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was on theme today, having worked PINK into my eye look. The total look which was random, was better than 
I expected it would be.  I wore a vampy lip after spending a little time on the RiRi thread.

*EYES: *
UDPP
Painterly, paint pot
Chanel  e/s quad, Harmonie Du Soir Pale Pink e/s to lids, topped lightly w/berry/burgundy to intensify the pink 
Chanel  e/s quad, Harmonie Du Soir Medium Berry/Burgundy e/s to crease
Carbon e/s dabbed lightly on outer Vee 
Vapor e/s (Peach-pink) to highlight brow 
Blacktrack gel liner to upper lashline
Chanel  e/s quad, Harmonie Du Soir Medium Berry/Burgundy e/s to lower lash-line 
MAC Feline eye pencil to water line

FACE:
LA Bella Donna Co Exist Gel Crème as primer
Chanel Perfection Lumière 54 Beige Ambre Foundation
P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MAC Earthshine MSF to contour
Dior Rosy Glow Awakening Blush, Petal (I love this blush!!)
Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelee, Tease (pink)Highlighter to high-points 
Chanel Les Beiges powder # 30 to finish the look 
Fix + to set

LIPS:
MAC lip pencil, Currant to line & fill 
MAC Prince Noir lipstick
MAC Flight of Fancy lip glass

NAILS: Dior Nuit 1947 (Deep Burgundy) Nail Polish on fingers
           Chanel Vamp Nail Polish (Dark Burgundy) on toes


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome back Medgal! So great to have you back! :bouquet: Yip I understand, when life just gets so hectic sometimes you don't have time for the things you love and enjoy like makeup and Specktra especially because they provide a little escape but what to do, life happens lol (that Brandon and Leah song just popped into my head now hahaha)  Congrats on your puppy, I hope she brings you much love and joy! Plz post a pic of her when she arrives   All the best for your house renovations, hope they turn out great and exactly what you imagine and more! Dealing with contractors have been a total nightmare for my husband and I, our house is still not done 2 years later:shock: Anyways, looking forward to your posts again


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> All the best for your house renovations, hope they turn out great and exactly what you imagine and more! Dealing with contractors have been a total nightmare for my husband and I, our house is still not done 2 years later:shock: Anyways, looking forward to your posts again


 Awwww, THANK YOU Glammy!!! I will definitely post pics of my puppy.  I am so excited I can't stand it!  I'm sorry I waited so long to get another one but my heart was broken over the one that I had for 16 years.  She held aVERY special place in my heart.  I got her for me and my daughter after my husband died.  She helped the grieving & healing process tremendously.  When I was hospitalized once my doctor wrote an order on my chart allowing the dog to visit me.  That was hysterical, to say the least.  Anyway, life goes on and my heart is wide open for this new puppy.

OMG, we're taking our time selecting the architect & contractors because we've heard so many horror stories.  I hope you're able to get your reno issues resolved.  Really sorry you're going through that! I'm excited about the reno because we're converting a bedroom into a dressing room/walk-in closet for me.  We're also putting on a two-story addition & moving the laundry room to the second floor, and several other things, but I'm definitely _Not_ looking forward to all that's involved.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwww, THANK YOU Glammy!!! I will definitely post pics of my puppy.  I am so excited I can't stand it!  I'm sorry I waited so long to get another one but my heart was broken over the one that I had for 16 years.  She held aVERY special place in my heart.  I got her for me and my daughter after my husband died.  She helped the grieving & healing process tremendously.  When I was hospitalized once my doctor wrote an order on my chart allowing the dog to visit me.  That was hysterical, to say the least.  Anyway, life goes on and my heart is wide open for this new puppy.
> 
> OMG, we're taking our time selecting the architect & contractors because we've heard so many horror stories.  I hope you're able to get your reno issues resolved.  Really sorry you're going through that! I'm excited about the reno because we're converting a bedroom into a dressing room/walk-in closet for me.  We're also putting on a two-story addition & moving the laundry room to the second floor, and several other things, but I'm definitely _Not_ looking forward to all that's involved.
> good luck with your renovations! it's a great idea to take your time selecting your architect and contractors - a good rapport is important so that you can ensure you're all on the same page! (or at least similar  ones
> ...


  thanks for the tip - but I can't order from nordstrom ...i'm in canada. i think we can order other items, just not mac and other cosmetics where we might save a few bucks by ordering from the states!  i guess i've lucked out for now... but is this collection in the stores too?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 10, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks for the tip - but I can't order from nordstrom ...i'm in canada. i think we can order other items, just not mac and other cosmetics where we might save a few bucks by ordering from the states!  i guess i've lucked out for now... but is this collection in the stores too?


  I'm sorry. I just dash things out sometimes. It is in stores. I got mine from Macy's.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 11, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I'm sorry. I just dash things out sometimes. It is in stores. I got mine from Macy's.


  oh not at all...i only know that i can't buy mac from nordstrom's and macy's online because i've tried and failed! i'll try checking the store after my deadline...if it's meant to be i'll find one. though i suppose i could always ring my local store in advance....


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2013)

aradhana said:


> thanks medgal...so far so good
> 
> good luck with your renovations! it's a great idea to take your time selecting your architect and contractors - a good rapport is important so that you can ensure you're all on the same page! (or at least similar  ones
> 
> thanks for the tip - but I can't order from nordstrom ...i'm in canada. i think we can order other items, just not mac and other cosmetics where we might save a few bucks by ordering from the states!  i guess i've lucked out for now... but is this collection in the stores too?


   I'm such a hopeless romantic...wishing you all the best.

  Thanks for your well-wishes...I'm proceeding with caution with the reno professionals...I've heard many horror stories.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone.  I hope your week is off to a great start!  I'm staying semi-on theme by including at least one pink makeup item /look.
I've mostly been enjoying the vampy lip, influenced primarily by the recent MAC collections and the season.

*EYES: *
UDPP
Painterly, paint pot
MAC e/s quad, *All Woman*:
  All Woman(Light Grey) e/s to lids
  Black Magique (Blackened Grey) e/s to crease/outer vee
  Brains & Brawn (Taupe) above crease
  Flawless figure (Pale Shimmering White) to highlight brow 
Blacktrack gel liner to upper lash-line
All Woman & Black Magique to lower lash line
MAC Fascination eye pencil to water line

FACE:
LA Bella Donna Co Exist Gel Crème as primer
Chanel Perfection Lumière 54 Beige Ambre Foundation
P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MAC Earthshine MSF to contour
MAC Blush Ombre, Vibrant Grape (really made the look special)
Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelee, Tease (pink)Highlighter to high-points. This is an amazing highlighter that really complimented the overall darker look.
Chanel Les Beiges powder # 30 to finish the look 
Fix + to set

LIPS:
MAC lip pencil, Night Moth to line & fill 
MAC lipstick, What Joy (Deep Berry)


NAILS: Dior Nuit 1947 (Deep Burgundy) Nail Polish on fingers
           Chanel Vamp Nail Polish (Dark Burgundy) on toes


----------



## MissTT (Oct 14, 2013)

Ohhh tell us about Les Beiges, Medgal. Do you have a quick review? What made you choose shade 30?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ohhh tell us about Les Beiges, Medgal. Do you have a quick review? What made you choose shade 30?


   Well, let's see----# 30 was _the best_ match for my complexion.  I also have #70 but it's a bit too dark IRL. On camera # 70 looks perfect.
  In reality it works best in summer as an all-over face powder when I'm darker from the sun.  Otherwise, I apply #70 as contour/bronzer.  
  The powders apply and wear well with relatively good staying power.  I get a tad oily in my T-zone after several hours, but that's my norm 
  with most of the face powders that I've tried.

 Another Chanel product that I use and happen to really like is the powder foundation, Double Perfection Lumière--80 Beige.  It's a great
 match for my skin tone and is now my go-to foundation when I need to achieve a finished look in a very short amount of time.  I get good 
 coverage w/no skin eruptions as I've experienced on occasion with other powder foundations.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello ladies! Been a bit lackadaisical with my makeup lately. So no really inspired looks to post. I am really enjoying my divine night goodies tho and trying to sneak them into my rushed morning routine. Lately I've been working so much that I barely have time to comb my hair, forget applying eyeliner or blush!  I am wearing pink cords today... Does that count as part of the theme this month?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes pink cords count. You could always tell us about your outfit. I actually haven't been wearing pink. It's on my toenails, but that's it. It's a shade I haven't been feeling unfortunately. Also, I'm kind of on a rampage about the pinkwashing/October/breast cancer awareness trifecta. Not popular I know, but it's really been bothering me the last few years.

  Ladies of this thread please let me know if you need a Sephora Friends & Family code. The sale ends Oct 30th.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes pink cords count. You could always tell us about your outfit. I actually haven't been wearing pink. It's on my toenails, but that's it. It's a shade I haven't been feeling unfortunately. *Also, I'm kind of on a rampage about the pinkwashing/October/breast cancer awareness trifecta*. Not popular I know, but it's really been bothering me the last few years.  Ladies of this thread please let me know if you need a Sephora Friends & Family code. The sale ends Oct 30th.


  It is more popular than you think. I understand where you are coming from after attending a couple of these events, so I have turned my attention to doing something on the ground I know will help. Visiting people who are alone, volunteering to actually help when I can instead of a $$donation, year round. I will, however, continue to wear my Save the Tatas shirt just because it makes men uncomfortable and they stop looking at mine for a few minutes lol.  I have been wearing pink, but never on a good enough face to report. I wore it on the day we decided to wear Embrace Me, and I have been playing around with that L'Oreal LeMatte in the fuschia shade, but other than that I can't get it on my face. I have been doing it on my nails because I LOVE pink nails. The ladies at my local Walgreens call me the Sinful Colors lady.


----------



## honybr (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my pink report:



Black eyeliner 	
Black mascara 	
Coeur Battant blush (every WOC needs this - just FYI) 
Scandelicious Lipcolor 
 
  It's bright and in your face and this thread was what I thought of when I put it on.  Oh and I'm wearing a hot pink shirt too.  Because when I'm over the top, I go OVER THE TOP.  Lol.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 21, 2013)

Swoon, honybr. Gimme yo blush! Actually today I'm wearing MAC's Flaming Chic so I am wearing pink, too.

  I like what you're doing, sagehen. Just living life and helping others where you can.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey y'all, I decided to participate in this whole pinktober , pink feast this year. As a BC patient I understand the concept and good intentions of people BUT this month also a lot of people scam people into thinking they're 'donating' for the cause when in reality no money is actually going towards the 'cause'. Me personally I like and appreciate it more when people offer to do little to help me out- going to a drs appt, bringing me some food .. Lol- or prehaps even just coming by to visit !!!! Anyways here's a look I created for PINKTOBER  Face - Mac Studio fix fluid nc50  Brows- Mac Stud and Urban Decay brow box- Brown Sugar  Eyes- Urban Decay Woodstock -lid Mufe #92 -crease Mac Carbon- outer V Mac Arena- highlight  Cheeks - Mac Azaela and Full Fuchsia blush Nars- Albatross highlight  Lips - Mac bittersweet l/p Buxom Tanya lipgloss


----------



## honybr (Oct 21, 2013)

You look gorgeous LeLe!  I can't bring you food or take you to an appointment but you can bet I'll be praying for you! My best friend is a stage 4 BC survivor so I understand how the little things help.  Oh & you are working that scarf!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

Honybr- thank you! Yup I'm a stage 4 for as well. And girl yes prayers are a MUST!! and then food because my taste buds have came back and I'm  trying to eat up everything.. Lol !!   It's actually a hat I have on .. One of the wonderful nurses gave it to me in the hospital, and yes I agree it's sooo cute, I love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2013)

Specktra is a bit wonky...had to sign in, when I never signed out, quote & multi quote are not available.  
At any rate, I think I was trying to respond to Aradana about the "pink Cord."  Not only do they count, they're appropriate and sound super cute!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes pink cords count. You could always tell us about your outfit. I actually haven't been wearing pink. It's on my toenails, but that's it. It's a shade I haven't been feeling unfortunately. Also, I'm kind of on a rampage about the pinkwashing/October/breast cancer awareness trifecta. Not popular I know, but it's really been bothering me the last few years.
> 
> Ladies of this thread please let me know if you need a Sephora Friends & Family code. The sale ends Oct 30th.


   Do tell Miss TT?  What is it that bothers you about BCAM and pink?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


  Lele you are a vision in pink, and an absolute beautiful woman.  I wish I lived near you to give a helping hand.  I do know how to pray, and pray I shall because I am a
  product of God's grace & mercy, having survived breast cancer for nearly 11 years now.  I think we all abhor the abuses in charities of all kinds but we cannot allow that
  to thwart our efforts.  Wearing pink is a show of support and solidarity that often holds a story for the wearer.  It could be like you & me actually afflicted by breast 
  cancer or representative of a loved one who succumbed to the disease.  I was always grateful for that sign of support even if the person wearing pink had no idea about 
  my story or my scar ridden chest. 

  Lele you have my love and support, not just for BCAM but way far beyond!  Fight the fight!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 21, 2013)

@LeLe - you have me wanting to break out a bottle of StudioFix Fluid again. You look great in that photo.  I know we said this last year, but shouts out to all you ladies in here who have survived breast cancer and those who continue to battle with it. It might be a whole new set of folks in here who are not necessarily participating or saying so. But our thoughts are with you.


----------



## honybr (Oct 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I know we said this last year, but shouts out to all you ladies in here who have survived breast cancer and those who continue to battle with it. It might be a whole new set of folks in here who are not necessarily participating or saying so. But our thoughts are with you.


 
  Well said and I completely agree.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2013)

honybr said:


> Here's my pink report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm sure you're a vision in that hot pink shirt Honbr.

I didn't wear pink today...didn't leave the house because I'm exhausted.  I did put a pink bow on my new dog!  I flew out to Kansas City, MO to pick her up last Thursday  and flew back home the same day. She was an anniversary gift from the hubs.  I dislike flying immensely and the return flight was particularly turbulent...I'm still getting over it, LOL.  Well, she's a 3lb 12oz Yorkie & I named her Abby.  She is a little sweetheart, she doesn't bark and she's very playful & mischievous.  
Ladies, meet my Abby:








Our matching PJs.  I know Miss TT won't let me live this one down!


----------



## honybr (Oct 21, 2013)

Medgal, Abby is adorable!  The pjs look cozy. Lol.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 21, 2013)

Now WHERE did you get those matching jammies, Medgal?! I am cracking up over here. Abby will be all decked out in her BCAM duds. She's a cutie.
  The marketing behind "everything pink October" bothers me. Most of the people involved in this campaign aren't actually doing anything about BC and some are actually contributing to it. To me it's become hokey, cliche, and ineffective. It's a thing to do. A bandwagon to jump on. It's a fad. That makes me sad. Many people/organizations are participating only to get recognized. Some organizations are even profiting from it. Then there's the fact that it's not the most common form of cancer nor the deadliest (though of course it's up there) so I'm wondering how it became so popular. I'm also bothered by the way some people are forced to participate in the pinkness. If you're an athlete in October you must do the obligatory pink night whether or not you want to. Many people are interested in other causes and would like to have attention called to those health issues, but it's not allowed (in the athletic realm.) For the sake of getting along most people aren't in a position to say no they don't want to participate. I tend to think about things differently than many people and often in a way that's not popular since I'm not all peaches and cream. Those are just a few of my thoughts on the issue. I can understand though as a survivor you feel differently.

  LeLe we are all thinking about you and I'll say a prayer for you too. You look gorgeous as usual.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *Now WHERE did you get those matching jammies, Medgal?*! I am cracking up over here. Abby will be all decked out in her BCAM duds. She's a cutie.
> The marketing behind "everything pink October" bothers me. Most of the people involved in this campaign aren't actually doing anything about BC and some are actually contributing to it. To me it's become hokey, cliche, and ineffective. It's a thing to do. A bandwagon to jump on. It's a fad. That makes me sad. Many people/organizations are participating only to get recognized. Some organizations are even profiting from it. Then there's the fact that it's not the most common form of cancer nor the deadliest (though of course it's up there) so I'm wondering how it became so popular. I'm also bothered by the way some people are forced to participate in the pinkness. If you're an athlete in October you must do the obligatory pink night whether or not you want to. Many people are interested in other causes and would like to have attention called to those health issues, but it's not allowed (in the athletic realm.) For the sake of getting along most people aren't in a position to say no they don't want to participate. I tend to think about things differently than many people and often in a way that's not popular since I'm not all peaches and cream. Those are just a few of my thoughts on the issue. I can understand though as a survivor you feel differently.
> 
> LeLe we are all thinking about you and I'll say a prayer for you too. You look gorgeous as usual.


  i was wondering the exact same thing! LOL...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

@sagehen- thank you ! Yes I like SFF, I need to use it more often...  After I get Nars and Mufe foundations I think imma go on a no-buy for foundations.. Lol!! Well see  @missTT I totally get what your saying and understand it.... Pinktober is so overrated !  @honybr girl so true !!  @medgal that was nicely said OMG your baby yorkie is soo cute, please post a pic of y'all together in yall matching pjs. I want a german shepherd or a Rottweiler ... So I'm trying to pull the sympathy card with my mama ... But it ain't working   @aradhana thanks and yup sooo true... The little things are what counts ! I'm already trying to put my order in for Thanksgiving for a homemade cheesecake from a family friend... Haha


----------



## sagehen (Oct 21, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> @sagehen- thank you ! Yes I like SFF, I need to use it more often...  *After I get Nars* and Mufe foundations I think imma go on a no-buy for foundations.. Lol!! Well see  @missTT I totally get what your saying and understand it.... Pinktober is so overrated !  @honybr girl so true !!  @medgal that was nicely said OMG your baby yorkie is soo cute, please post a pic of y'all together in yall matching pjs. I want a german shepherd or a Rottweiler ... So I'm trying to pull the sympathy card with my mama ... But it ain't working   @aradhana thanks and yup sooo true... The little things are what counts ! I'm already trying to put my order in for Thanksgiving for a homemade cheesecake from a family friend... Haha


  I keep telling myself I am going on a foundation no-buy too - you MUST tell us (me, anyway) what NARS you pick, if any - I swear we are skin twins shade wise.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 22, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> @aradhana thanks and yup sooo true... The little things are what counts ! I'm already trying to put my order in for Thanksgiving for a homemade cheesecake from a family friend... Haha


  Girl you're like me. I don't really like dogs, but when I do it's usually big dogs. I think it's because a Chihuahua used to chase and bite me when I was little almost daily after school. I think the lady was letting her dog out on purpose.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Now WHERE did you get those matching jammies, Medgal?! I am cracking up over here. Abby will be all decked out in her BCAM duds. She's a cutie.
> The marketing behind "everything pink October" bothers me. Most of the people involved in this campaign aren't actually doing anything about BC and some are actually contributing to it. To me it's become hokey, cliche, and ineffective. It's a thing to do. A bandwagon to jump on. It's a fad. That makes me sad. Many people/organizations are participating only to get recognized. Some organizations are even profiting from it. Then there's the fact that it's not the most common form of cancer nor the deadliest (though of course it's up there) so I'm wondering how it became so popular. I'm also bothered by the way some people are forced to participate in the pinkness. If you're an athlete in October you must do the obligatory pink night whether or not you want to. Many people are interested in other causes and would like to have attention called to those health issues, but it's not allowed (in the athletic realm.) For the sake of getting along most people aren't in a position to say no they don't want to participate. I tend to think about things differently than many people and often in a way that's not popular since I'm not all peaches and cream. Those are just a few of my thoughts on the issue. I can understand though as a survivor you feel differently.
> 
> LeLe we are all thinking about you and I'll say a prayer for you too. You look gorgeous as usual.







I knew this wouldn't get by you MissTT.  We also have a matching animal print set. 



 I got them from pajama gram.com aka Vermont Teddy Bear.  Pink was the only color that they had in this particular style. I was attracted to the plushness.

I get it, in part about the whole pink thing.  You're correct...when you've lived it, it takes on a different meaning.  I hope you never have to experience it first hand, so take care of yourself! It may seem hokey and fadish but I know many people who have benefited directly from the proceeds of the campaign.  It's like everything else---exploiters will find their way in.  Case in point...the greedy people who purchase MAC products & triple the price on EBay.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> @aradhana thanks and yup sooo true... The little things are what counts ! I'm already trying to put my order in for Thanksgiving for a homemade cheesecake from a family friend... Haha


  Thank you BeautyByLee.  Against my better judgment, I _will_ post a pic when Abby & I wear our PJs.  Pink was the only color they had. I got them for their plushness
  and I'm waiting for a nice cold night to snuggle in them.

  I'm afraid of large dogs for the same reason that MissTT has an aversion to little dogs....a traumatic childhood experience.  I don't like noisy little dogs.  Fortunately, 
  Abby was being trained for show so she does not bark.  She has excellent temperament and is great with children.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 23, 2013)

I wonder how you train a dog not to bark (much)? Now Medgal, this is what was really getting me... Does Abby have pink booties to match yours???


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wonder how you train a dog not to bark (much)? Now Medgal, this is what was really getting me... Does Abby have pink booties to match yours???


  Stop...you crack me up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  No, MissTT, Abby's PJs did not come with booties.  Training a dog not to bark is totally doable.  Have you ever watched a dog show?  Those dogs do not bark.  It's all about discipline & training.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> how do you like the her cocoa quad?
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


   You know Pretty & Sage, I'm liking this quad a lot too.  I wore it twice last week, using the gold on my lids. I added Deep Dansom to the outer vee to pick up on my 
  blush, Stratus and Sin lipstick. Loved the look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

honybr said:


> Here's my pink report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Do tell!  What is this blush that I need?  I live to be enabled...I end up with GREAT stuff! *Runs off to look it up* 





* ETA:* I saw this blush...OMG! It's gorgeous.  I think I'll order it next month, along with that Full Frontal lipstick.  BEAUTIFUL! I would order it today but I just ordered the
  Chanel holiday eyeshadow quint and of course several things from Divine Night, etc.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Stop...you crack me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've seen some. I loved the Pet Psychic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my daughter really got into Cesar Milan last year on Netflix so I watched some with her. I know people on tv can do it, but I just couldn't imagine being any good at doing it myself. And don't laugh at me. I've seen dogs in booties! I was scouring your pic for her pair.

  Coeur Battant is drop-dead gorgeous! Look at this gorgeous pic from the Non-Blonde


----------



## sagehen (Oct 23, 2013)

MissTT, stop tempting us with them there photos. I wonder if it pays off like that on the skin? Do you know? Can you tell us?  I am wearing Iman powder blush in Peace, a berry pink shade, and wearing the pink LeMatte from L'Oreal on my lips. Yay for me getting it together, and Go Red Sox!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 23, 2013)

Miss TT, OMG that blush looks gorgeous ... Must resist


----------



## MissTT (Oct 23, 2013)

Color payoff? You could ask the Style and Beauty Doctor...


----------



## sagehen (Oct 23, 2013)

^^OMGoodness who is that - she is pretty


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok i need to stop lurking and post, since you know, pink and me are in a relationship 





 Yes, i camwhored a little today lol Benefit the real mascara, benefit sugarbomb, benetint ,high beam with embrace me liner and maybeline fuschia flash..


----------



## MissTT (Oct 23, 2013)

Love the lips, Josephine, and so glad you're here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Also, is that a shirt or a dress you're wearing? I like that pop of color with the graphic design.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Love the lips, Josephine, and so glad you're here! :drinks:    Also, is that a shirt or a dress you're wearing? I like that pop of color with the graphic design.


 Thanks hun! Its a sweater from forever 21


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I've seen some. I loved the Pet Psychic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was referring to the actual dog competitions.  I think the next one airs on TV within the next few months.  There are hundreds of dogs and you don't hear them bark.  The breeder that sold me Abby has produced 26 champions.  Abby was being trained to compete but she didn't get as large as the breeder expected her to.  In addition to no barking, I can see other signs of that training.  She puts her nose in the air and she prances when I walk her with a leash.  I'm glad Abby will get to be a regular little pet.  Now if I can teach her not to put that cute little nose in the air!

The blush is unbelievable...I googled it and found it on T.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2013)

Pretty Josephine! 

Medgal so glad to see you back! 
I love your dog! Such a cutie!!  

My mom is a stage 4 survivor and she is everything pink now. I totally get what both Med and MissTT are saying.
  Lele, if you want someone to talk to, I can pass on my mothers number I know she won't mind. I wish you all the best. I agree with you on what is needed. I'm an only child and when my mother was going through her treatments, it was a relief to have someone there at the hospital.  Her tastebuds were wonky so she never ate, but when my friend brought over food a few times it was a nice relief.  I had my moments where I wanted to leave here and go on long extended drives, it would have been nice to have someone share in the responsibility of caring for her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Color payoff? You could ask the Style and Beauty Doctor...


  She looks beautiful!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Benefit the real mascara, benefit sugarbomb, benetint ,high beam with embrace me liner and maybeline fuschia flash..


   Well, well, well...my partner in pink from the NP thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi Jo, You look amazing.  We like pink all 12 months of the year!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Pretty Josephine!
> 
> Medgal so glad to see you back!
> I love your dog! Such a cutie!!
> ...


 





Hi pretty!  That must have been a really scary time for you.  Being caregiver to a family member is one of the most stressful things you can ever do in life....yet,
  one of the most rewarding, although it doesn't feel like it at the time. You are a very special lady.  I'm honored to know you, even if it is only on the threads.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Pretty Josephine!
> 
> Medgal so glad to see you back!
> I love your dog! Such a cutie!!
> ...


  Thanks hun! Glad your mum's doing well


----------



## aradhana (Oct 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I've seen some. I loved the Pet Psychic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i think i need to stop visiting this site...i do not need another magenta blush...i do not need another magenta blush....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........


----------



## MissTT (Oct 23, 2013)

Everyone in this thread is getting that magenta blush. I demand it!

  Ok yes, Medgal, dog shows literally. nah I don't watch those much. Those trainers are so skilled. I wouldn't have the patience. I think it's cute that Abby walks w/ her little nose up. She's classy like that.

  PP I don't know if I knew about your mommy. I hope she's in the clear now. Caregiving can be so overwhelming.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 23, 2013)

PP,  wow thanks for that offer.... I will keep that in mind, I hope your mom continues to do well!  And medgal is right caregiving can be rewarding and stressful at times.  I know I sent my mom through it .... But I wouldn't and  can't do it without her. Love her to piece... Lol  Josephine - you look cute.. You got a sexy cute attitude look going on ( if that makes any sense... Haha) and I love it !!!!!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 24, 2013)

aradhana said:


> cute look!  i think i need to stop visiting this site...i do not need another magenta blush...i do not need another magenta blush....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........


 Thanks gal!  





BeautyByLele said:


> PP,  wow thanks for that offer.... I will keep that in mind, I hope your mom continues to do well!  And medgal is right caregiving can be rewarding and stressful at times.  I know I sent my mom through it .... But I wouldn't and  can't do it without her. Love her to piece... Lol  Josephine - you look cute.. You got a sexy cute attitude look going on ( if that makes any sense... Haha) and I love it !!!!!


 Awwh thanks!  I was a little self conscious about posting a picture beyond my face as im on a diet that never seems to end, besides makeup i think im addicted to greasy food lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Everyone in this thread is getting that magenta blush. I demand it!
> 
> Ok yes, Medgal, dog shows literally. nah I don't watch those much. Those trainers are so skilled. I wouldn't have the patience. I think it's cute that Abby walks w/ her little nose up. She's classy like that.
> 
> ...


  TOTALLY get it and see that ! LOL 

  Lele, you can talk to her as long as you don't talk to her about my buying habits. ;-)  She did it for a friend of mine who had it. I had probably known her for a lil less than a year and my Mom went to a few visits with her and just talked about her experience.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> It was rough, a lot happened during that time.  Just lost a job, a boyfriend, and then we got that news, in a span of two months.  Everyone said I did a good job, but of course, I felt like I could have done better.   Wow!  To have handled so much stress-----Goes to show what you're made of Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Everyone in this thread is getting that magenta blush. I demand it!
> 
> *Ok yes, Medgal, dog shows literally. nah I don't watch those much. Those trainers are so skilled. I wouldn't have the patience. I think it's cute that Abby walks w/ her little nose up. She's classy like that.*
> 
> PP I don't know if I knew about your mommy. I hope she's in the clear now. Caregiving can be so overwhelming.


   I'm hoping she outgrows that, and it's very strange to me not to hear a dog bark---even a little bit.  When I went to the breeders house, we walked in together and the first thing that I said to her was that I didn't hear any barking.  I knew she had several dogs inside.  That's just how they're trained.  They did jump up and down a lot, which I found pretty amusing.


----------



## honybr (Oct 25, 2013)

My beautiful women of color - run don't walk to get Coeur Battant.  I can't put into words how stunning it is.  It appears to fit all shades of our beauty.  When I wore it, it stayed on from 6:00 in the morning until I got home from my son's soccer game at 8:30 that night.  Not clownish in the least but brightens up your face.  I have more blushes than I can ever use on this earth but if I had to pick just one Coeur Battant would be it.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 25, 2013)

I knew it, honybr! Y'all heard the lady. March!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 25, 2013)

Honybr- do u have any other blushes that are similar to it ?  Can't listen to MissTT !!! Haha


----------



## MissTT (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


>


  Yes Ma'am


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2013)

honybr said:


> My beautiful women of color - run don't walk to get Coeur Battant.  I can't put into words how stunning it is.  It appears to fit all shades of our beauty.  When I wore it, it stayed on from 6:00 in the morning until I got home from my son's soccer game at 8:30 that night.  Not clownish in the least but brightens up your face.  I have more blushes than I can ever use on this earth but if I had to pick just one Coeur Battant would be it.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MissTT*
> ...







Such pressure...darn enablers!!!  I just ordered Coeur Battant blush from NARS.com in spite of saying I'd get it next month. 




    I ordered a Chanel lipstick & lip pencil today, so I figured what the heck


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


>






 You need a hobby MissTT!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 25, 2013)

Girl, this is it!

  I know I don't need more blush either, but with Coeur Battant being LE I have to get it. I'm slightly curious about Daydream, too. Someone swatched it and it was more pigmented than I thought. Not sure how it will work for WOC though. My Tom Ford Cheek brush says bring it on so who am I to deny him.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Girl, this is it!
> 
> I know I don't need more blush either, but with Coeur Battant being LE I have to get it. I'm slightly curious about Daydream, too. Someone swatched it and it was more pigmented than I thought. Not sure how it will work for WOC though. My Tom Ford Cheek brush says bring it on so who am I to deny him.


   Daydream?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off I go to check that out too.  I'm going to be in so much trouble.  I just got Chanel's Accent blush from the holiday collection 1 week ago!!!

  ETA:  _I checked it out and it looks like other pink blushes that I already have---not as unique as CB, but pretty!_


----------



## MissTT (Oct 25, 2013)

Agreed its not that special. I'm ignoring the Chanel blush...


----------



## aradhana (Oct 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Girl, this is it!
> 
> I know I don't need more blush either, but with Coeur Battant being LE I have to get it.* I'm slightly curious about Daydream, too.* Someone swatched it and it was more pigmented than I thought. Not sure how it will work for WOC though. My Tom Ford Cheek brush says bring it on so who am I to deny him.


  i've also been eyeing daydream. it reminds me of an hd blush from muf that i really like alot in the summers...for exuding glow and what not....


----------



## honybr (Oct 25, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Honybr- do u have any other blushes that are similar to it ?  Can't listen to MissTT !!! Haha


  I actually don't.   It's more intense than Amazon Princess from Wonder Woman.  Lasts a lot longer too.  I don't own MAC's magenta blush because I finally decided MAC blushes just don't last on me.    Even with swatches I've seen of various different blushes in the same color family it's unique to my eyes.  It's matte but not flat,  it's bright but not over powering.  I'm pretty chocolate & on me it's what I imagine what I would like if you could see me blush naturally.


----------



## honybr (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh & since we're talking blushes has anyone bought the Tarte blush holiday pallete from Sephora?  Miss TT have you used any of them on customers?   I love Tarte blushes & that deal is unbelievable so I was curious.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 25, 2013)

honybr said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Honybr- do u have any other blushes that are similar to it ?  Can't listen to MissTT !!! Haha[/  I actually don't.   It's more intense than Amazon Princess from Wonder Woman.  Lasts a lot longer too.  I don't own MAC's magenta blush because I finally decided MAC blushes just don't last on me.    Even with swatches I've seen of various different blushes in the same color family it's unique to my eyes.  It's matte but not flat,  it's bright but not over powering.  I'm pretty chocolate & on me it's what I imagine what I would like if you could see me blush naturally.
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


>


  lmao ok ok ok .... getting it next payday ok?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2013)

I want the Chanel blush, and daydream now...  damn, ignorance really was bliss.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2013)

honybr said:


> Oh & since we're talking blushes has anyone bought the Tarte blush holiday pallete from Sephora? Miss TT have you used any of them on customers? I love Tarte blushes & that deal is unbelievable so I was curious.


 
  Jeez, you guys are good. 
  Tarte palette? I must check it out. Tarte has a nice palette I got from Ulta.  4 new blushes, 16 shadows and 3 glosses...  Tarte seems to know how to do palettes.  Forget MAC Holiday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2013)

honybr said:


> Oh & since we're talking blushes has anyone bought the Tarte blush holiday pallete from Sephora? Miss TT have you used any of them on customers? I love Tarte blushes & that deal is unbelievable so I was curious.


    Okay now Honybr...you need to stop with all of this blush enabling!  I have soooo many and you just made me by another one!  I'm tuning you out now...lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalal...I can't hearrrrrrr youuuuuu....lalalalalalalalalalalalalal


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez, you guys are good.
> Tarte palette? I must check it out. Tarte has a nice palette I got from Ulta.  4 new blushes, 16 shadows and 3 glosses...  Tarte seems to know how to do palettes.  Forget MAC Holiday.






 Really Pretty????


----------



## MissTT (Oct 26, 2013)

honeybr our store isn't getting the Tarte blush palette, but longevity-wise they are really close to NARS imho. I was really considering the Tarte palette, but NARS is my first love. However since I can't get Orgasm to work on me I may have given myself an opening for Tarte. I don't use them on clients as much as I'd like b/c people are really afraid of the pan colors. Folks around here don't seem into blush that much sadly.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 26, 2013)

I just want to say...I went to Sephora today and did not succumb to the CB blush demand lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I want the Chanel blush, and daydream now...  damn, ignorance really was bliss.


  Chanel Accent is different and unique and pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been loving it but from what HonyBR is saying CB could knock it off the top of my list.  We'll see.  I hope it arrives this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I just want to say...I went to Sephora today and did not succumb to the CB blush demand lol!






Sage.  I didn't see CB at Sephora online but I'm glad I ordered it from NARS...thgye don't have the $$$ requirement for free shipping like Sephora.  I hate that about Sephora.  Oh...I also picked up Train Bleu because I've been loving all things burgundy.  I've incorporated it into most of my pink looks lately.  Can't seem to get enough of it!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I just want to say...I went to Sephora today and did not succumb to the CB blush demand lol!


  We'll get you next time, sage. *rubshandsgreedily*


----------



## honybr (Oct 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> honeybr our store isn't getting the Tarte blush palette, but longevity-wise they are really close to NARS imho. I was really considering the Tarte palette, but NARS is my first love. However since I can't get Orgasm to work on me I may have given myself an opening for Tarte. I don't use them on clients as much as I'd like b/c people are really afraid of the pan colors. Folks around here don't seem into blush that much sadly.


 
  Thanks for letting me know.  I was in JCP with a small Sephora and while they didn't have the palette they did have the bronzer in the palette.  It swatched gorgeous on my skin.  However I don't know what the heck to do with bronzer, mostly because I'm already bronze. Lol.  It was golden and I fell in love.

  Can someone tell me what they do with bronzer?  Just as a highlight?  I don't contour as I already have pretty high cheekbones and I'm sure I would mess it up anyway.  Thanks in advance!

  Oh and my pink for today is Venom lipstick from Urban Decay.  It's a pinkish purple but I'm counting it.  I love these Revolution Lipsticks from UD.  Creamy and stays all day.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 28, 2013)

honybr said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I was in JCP with a small Sephora and while they didn't have the palette they did have the bronzer in the palette.  It swatched gorgeous on my skin.  However I don't know what the heck to do with bronzer, mostly because I'm already bronze. Lol.  It was golden and I fell in love.  Can someone tell me what they do with bronzer?  Just as a highlight?  I don't contour as I already have pretty high cheekbones and I'm sure I would mess it up anyway.  Thanks in advance!  Oh and my pink for today is Venom lipstick from Urban Decay.  It's a pinkish purple but I'm counting it.  I love these Revolution Lipsticks from UD.  Creamy and stays all day.


  I use bronzer to warm up a foundation that is too sallow (or when I am sick) and as a light contour in the case of a dark bronzer like CG Queen Ebony Bronze (the shimmer in this products doesn't translate to the face). With a lighter bronzer if it shows up, it makes a nice highlight if it has shimmer.  There is a thread in the WOC section called Bronzer for the Bronzed - I will try to find it and link it. It's old but several regulars have commented on technique and given some product recommendations.  here it is:  http://www.specktra.net/t/84996/bronzer-for-the-bronzed


----------



## aradhana (Oct 28, 2013)

honybr said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I was in JCP with a small Sephora and while they didn't have the palette they did have the bronzer in the palette.  It swatched gorgeous on my skin.  However I don't know what the heck to do with bronzer, mostly because I'm already bronze. Lol.  It was golden and I fell in love.  Can someone tell me what they do with bronzer?  Just as a highlight?  I don't contour as I already have pretty high cheekbones and I'm sure I would mess it up anyway.  Thanks in advance!  Oh and my pink for today is Venom lipstick from Urban Decay.  It's a pinkish purple but I'm counting it.  I love these Revolution Lipsticks from UD.  Creamy and stays all day.


  I use bronzer on the high points of my face to add warmth...you can buff it in a '3'shape (temples, cheekbones, jawline). Key for me is to start with a little and work my way up in intensity to avoid looking all cray-cray. Which shade is in the palette?


----------



## honybr (Oct 28, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Which shade is in the palette?


  It's Park Ave Princess.  I can't find a real description of it other than it's matte and provides a "sun kissed looked."  Thanks for your advise as well!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if Park Avenue is dark enough for some of us. I was showing it yesterday and almost picked up some for my daughter out of our gratis bin. I'll swatch it tomorrow. I need to find a bronzer, too. I've looked for the CG Queen Ebony Bronze, but it's not in stores around here. I'm also of just thinking of going for Guerlain Terracotta 3, but I've never tried their bronzers in person. Every few months I go through this indecision about them and then I just forget about it until someone brings it up again. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Oct 28, 2013)

Doesn't Sephora carry the Guerlain terracotta bronzers? You have no excuse.


----------



## honybr (Oct 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm not sure if Park Avenue is dark enough for some of us. I was showing it yesterday and almost picked up some for my daughter out of our gratis bin. I'll swatch it tomorrow. I need to find a bronzer, too. I've looked for the CG Queen Ebony Bronze, but it's not in stores around here. I'm also of just thinking of going for Guerlain Terracotta 3, but I've never tried their bronzers in person. Every few months I go through this indecision about them and then I just forget about it until someone brings it up again. LOL


 
  Let me know what you think of your swatch.  From your pictures we appear to be similar in color.

  Edit - I may be darker.  Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2013)

OK, so I have an on-topic post - yay me!  Face: Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Caramel It Cosmetics Bye Bye, Undereye concealer, Deep MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder, NW43 light contour with Iman Powder Blush, Sable Iman Powder Blush, Peace  Eyes: green smokey eye from Sonia Kashuk "Jewel of an Eye" palette (it's still on sale for $9.98 2 Target ladies - grab this one) Sephora waterproof eye pencil, Flashy Moss Maybelline One on One mascara, Very Black  Lips: L'Oreal Le Matte stick, #409, Matte for Me  I feel a little bright and cheerful for a rainy day in October, but oh well. It's NBA Opening Day PLUS my Red Sox are one game away from winning another title, so maybe I am cheerful.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 29, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Doesn't Sephora carry the Guerlain terracotta bronzers? You have no excuse.


  Our store is small so we don't actually have them for me to try in person. Is that CGQ Ebony Bronze on sale at drugstore? I didn't find it.

  Glad you're wearing pink today. I need to wear some tomorrow. Maybe I'll wear a soft pink shadow from my Chanel quad. That's the only pink shadow I have. I'm wearing NARS Ogasm on my cheeks if that counts.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2013)

@Miss_TT:  http://www.drugstore.com/search/search_results.asp?srchtree=1&Ntt=CoverGirl+Queen+Collection&N=4294943154&Ntk=All  that's the link to the collection - the BOGO is mentioned there and there is a little tiny box you check in the item's page to take advanatage of it.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 29, 2013)

That dang link took me to Eucerin lotion LOL. I'm not a fan of Drugstore's search function. It leaves things out all the time that should be showing in your results. I did find it though. Not sure if I should get Brown or Ebony Bronze.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2013)

OMG it took me there too! Sorry about that. I copied it right off the page for the BOGO...hmph.  I am NC50-ish and wear Ebony Bronze and it shows up, so I am thinking you might be Brown Bronze. But I read someone in the bronzing thread say Brown Bronze does not show up well.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm not sure if Park Avenue is dark enough for some of us. I was showing it yesterday and almost picked up some for my daughter out of our gratis bin. I'll swatch it tomorrow. I need to find a bronzer, too. I've looked for the CG Queen Ebony Bronze, but it's not in stores around here. I'm also of just thinking of going for Guerlain Terracotta 3, but I've never tried their bronzers in person. Every few months I go through this indecision about them and then I just forget about it until someone brings it up again. LOL


  i've never seen park avenue bronzer before so i don't know how it would show up. but for reference, i wear guerlain terracotta 5....i might be a smidge lighter than missTT...but pretty similar skintone i think.
  i find the terracotta powder has a great texture...it's not too soft, so it's harder to accidentally overapply. (for me this is really important!)


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

aradhana I think you are at least a shade and a half lighter than me. I'm lighter than NC45, but darker than NC44. Or perhaps I have both of those shades on my face depending on the location? Good feedback about the Guerlain powder. I don't want to make mistakes.

  Wore soft pink today to close out the month and then realized tomorrow ends the month. LOL

*FACE*
  Peter Thomas Roth CC Cream in Deep – right half of face (it was too light/beige so I went with something else since I’m testing new products)
  Dior Hydra Life BB Cream 03 Sunny Amber – left half of face
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer – Caramel – under eyes
  Ben Nye Banana powder – set concealer
  NARS Light Reflecting Powder – t-zone
  Ben Nye Sienna powder – perimeter of face to warm up/bronze
  NARS Outlaw blush – soft rose w/ golden shimmer
  NARS Albatross highlight – sheer light golden sheen
*EYES*
  NARS shadow primer
  A Natural Flirt EDES– beigy, pinky, peach? – wash over eye
  Stolen Moment EDES- plummy taupe - crease
  UD Demolition eyeliner – dark brown
  Laura Mercier Faux Lash mascara – first time trying. Nice work mascara, but by no means faux lash
*LIPS*
  Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

I am making an executive decision to include this look in the month:  Face: Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Caramel It Cosmetics Bye Bye, Undereye concealer, Deep MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder, NW43 light contour with Iman Powder Blush, Sable Black Radiance Baked Blush, Toasted Almond on cheeks  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tatto in Tough as Taupe, applied in a sheer layer orange shade from SK "Jewel of an Eye" palette  MAC Embark blended with darkest brown shade from SK palette in crease and into transition MAC Brulee on browbone MAC Dipdown liner on upper and lower lashline Maybelline One on One mascara, Very Black  lips: Dynamo PLW lip pencil Relentlessly red lipstcik (they call this pinky-coral...I am sticking to that lol)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> aradhana I think you are at least a shade and a half lighter than me. I'm lighter than NC45, but darker than NC44. Or perhaps I have both of those shades on my face depending on the location? Good feedback about the Guerlain powder. I don't want to make mistakes.
> 
> Wore soft pink today to close out the month and then realized tomorrow ends the month. LOL
> 
> ...


   Sounds really pretty MissTT.  I so love these themes because someone invariably mentions products that I have but just haven't reached for in ages, for whatever
 reason.  Whatever reason?  Who am I kidding?   It's because I have way too much makeup!!!  Right now I'm referring to Stolen Moment & A Natural Flirt, both of which 
  I have but I can not tell you the last time that I reached for them. BTW, are you using the NARS loose powder?  I'm almost out of the loose, but I also have the 
  pressed/compact.  I think I like the loose better but I don't want to replace it until I use some of the other powders that I've accumulated.  I really, really need to use up
  some items but you enablers just keep twisting my arm.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Relentlessly red lipstcik (they call this pinky-coral...I am sticking to that lol)


  Sounds like a good look to me Sage and a nice way to slide right into November on Friday.  I'm dying to use fall colors...just love the oranges, browns, golds, greens 
  reds and burgundies.  I'm inspired by the beautiful trees that don't seem to want to let go of their leafs/leaves.....some of the vibrant colors are absolutely breath taking!  

  OMG...I haven't even worn Relentlessly Red yet



or WTC among others.  I did wear Nude last night for the first time when we went out to dinner and hubs loved it.  
  I just got another one of the Chanel holiday lipsticks this week.  I need to declare a moratorium on lipsticks for a while!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks, Medgal. I am still using the NARS, but I grabbed the Ben Nye today b/c it never gets used. (As you said, too many products!) I need to sell it. I bought 3 shades, but only use one. It's too dark for my face, but not dark enough to contour.

  So none of you laughed that I wore two different bases on each half of my face today? They were even slightly different colors.

  sagehen I swore I commented on your look earlier today, but I'll bet I had too many tabs open and closed it. I've never heard of your mascara. I can't believe I opened a new one today. I just purchased and opened one two weeks ago. Today I told myself I was opening it in the name of science/research.

  eta: oopsy I should read with understanding, Medgal. Yes I use the loose.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks, Medgal. I am still using the NARS, but I grabbed the Ben Nye today b/c it never gets used. (As you said, too many products!) I need to sell it. I bought 3 shades, but only use one. It's too dark for my face, but not dark enough to contour.
> 
> So none of you laughed that I wore two different bases on each half of my face today? They were even slightly different colors.
> 
> sagehen I swore I commented on your look earlier today, but I'll bet I had too many tabs open and closed it.






OMG MissTT...It didn't even strike me that you did that.  Was there a _noticeable_ difference to anyone?  Obviously you knew because you applied the different 
  products but did anyone call you out on it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks, Medgal. I am still using the NARS, but I grabbed the Ben Nye today b/c it never gets used. (As you said, too many products!) I need to sell it. I bought 3 shades, but only use one. It's too dark for my face, but not dark enough to contour.
> 
> So none of you laughed that I wore two different bases on each half of my face today? They were even slightly different colors.
> 
> ...


 No biggy...I'm the one who missed that you wore two different bases


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

I doubt anyone noticed. I was in my office alone most of the day which is why I tried it. Ultimately I don't like the way either of them wore. I probably applied too much. Both ended up kind of separating. I didn't prime b/c these products claim to be primers. I've found you need to moisturize and prime under most BB/CC creams which means I may as well just wear foundation since it's not cutting down my steps. All-in-one my behind...


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sounds like a good look to me Sage and a nice way to slide right into November on Friday.  I'm dying to use fall colors...just love the oranges, browns, golds, greens [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  reds and burgundies.  I'm inspired by the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]beautiful trees that don't seem to want to let go of their leafs/leaves.....some of the vibrant colors are absolutely breath taking!  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  OMG...I haven't even worn Relentlessly Red yet[/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]or WTC among others.  I did wear Nude last night for the first time when we went out to dinner and hubs loved it.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I just got another one of the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel holiday [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lipsticks this week.  I need to declare a moratorium on lipsticks for a while! [/COLOR]


 Thank you - and OMG November does begin Friday! So, is "Autumn Colors" our theme? I am down with it. I can pull out my Worldly Wealth blush...I have been thinking about it.  





MissTT said:


> Thanks, Medgal. I am still using the NARS, but I grabbed the Ben Nye today b/c it never gets used. (As you said, too many products!) I need to sell it. I bought 3 shades, but only use one. It's too dark for my face, but not dark enough to contour.  So none of you laughed that I wore two different bases on each half of my face today? They were even slightly different colors.  sagehen I swore I commented on your look earlier today, but I'll bet I had too many tabs open and closed it. I've never heard of your mascara. I can't believe I opened a new one today. I just purchased and opened one two weeks ago. Today I told myself I was opening it in the name of science/research.  eta: oopsy I should read with understanding, Medgal. Yes I use the loose.


  So, umm what were you going to say? Now I am curious.  I know you ladies were talking about NARS powder, but do either of you have thoughts about NARS Larger Than Life lipgloss in Odalisque? I suddenly want it.


----------



## honybr (Oct 31, 2013)

I was coming here to suggest the "Autumn Colors" for November.  I have more orange/golden eye shadows that I really should be getting more use out of.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 31, 2013)

MissTT said:


> aradhana I think you are at least a shade and a half lighter than me. I'm lighter than NC45, but darker than NC44. Or perhaps I have both of those shades on my face depending on the location? Good feedback about the Guerlain powder. I don't want to make mistakes.  Wore soft pink today to close out the month and then realized tomorrow ends the month. LOL  *FACE* Peter Thomas Roth CC Cream in Deep – right half of face (it was too light/beige so I went with something else since I’m testing new products) Dior Hydra Life BB Cream 03 Sunny Amber – left half of face NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer – Caramel – under eyes Ben Nye Banana powder – set concealer NARS Light Reflecting Powder – t-zone Ben Nye Sienna powder – perimeter of face to warm up/bronze NARS Outlaw blush – soft rose w/ golden shimmer NARS Albatross highlight – sheer light golden sheen *EYES* NARS shadow primer A Natural Flirt EDES– beigy, pinky, peach? – wash over eye Stolen Moment EDES- plummy taupe - crease UD Demolition eyeliner – dark brown Laura Mercier Faux Lash mascara – first time trying. Nice work mascara, but by no means faux lash *LIPS* Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose


  You are right. Definitely in the winter I'm lighter and probably most of the summer too...except at my darkest, when I wear nc 45 and it actually suits me.    Hmmm maybe you might be better off with a different guerlain...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I know you ladies were talking about NARS powder, but do either of you have thoughts about NARS Larger Than Life lipgloss in Odalisque? I suddenly want it.


    I have not heard about it Sage, but in all honesty I'm not a huge fan of gloss-----and ironically, I have way too 
   many...MAC & Chanel and they just don't get too much love from me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I doubt anyone noticed. I was in my office alone most of the day which is why I tried it. Ultimately I don't like the way either of them wore. I probably applied too much. Both ended up kind of separating. I didn't prime b/c these products claim to be primers. I've found you need to moisturize and prime under most BB/CC creams which means I may as well just wear foundation since it's not cutting down my steps. All-in-one my behind...


   Interesting conclusion MissTT.  I have a couple of BB & CCs and they just don't seem that special to me.  I always
  wore the CC under my foundation.  Sadly, like so many other things they are merely taking up space in my
  foundation drawer and I rarely reach for them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2013)

honybr said:


> I was coming here to suggest the "Autumn Colors" for November.  I have more orange/golden eye shadows that I really should be getting more use out of.


    Absolutely Honybr and Sage.  I love this month in particular because we have so many color options.  Honybr, please share some of the looks that you put together with 
   your orange/golden eyeshadows.  Sage I LOVE Worldly Wealth blush----so looking forward to wearing it.  As a theme, I don't think any color compliments our various 
   shades of beautiful brown/black skin the way that orange does.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool - I am good to go tomorrow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2013)

To Everyone! 




Thank you for participating, particularly in the month of October in recognition of Breast Cancer Awareness.  To some, wearing pink may seem like a small gesture but to those of us affected 
either directly or indirectly it says, "I acknowledge your pain and your challenge, and stand with you in this fight."   To you we say *THANK YOU!  *To those who endured the fear that goes along with ruling out a diagnosis of breast cancer, those who are actively engaged in the fight through surgery/chemo/Rad Rx and those who have survived but live in fear of cancer returning, we stand with you.  We may be separated by geography but we extend our love and our prayers, none the less.

Although in some instances the BCA campaigns have ventured beyond what was originally intended, I am ever grateful that someone gave a damn and a dollar that just might have been the one that saved my life!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2013)

So, how funny is this?  My NARS Coeur Batant blush arrived on the last day of our pink theme.  It's gorgeous but I didn't get to wear it because I was already in full makeup.  It's definitely gorgeous and I can't wait to test drive it.  To the enablers, * side eye to Honybr and Miss TT*  I need another blush like I need a hole in the head.  I recently purchased Chanel Accent, MAC Barefaced, BGGG and Lavish Living.  I'm afraid to count all of the blushes that I already own so thank you very much----I was strong-armed!





It really is pretty and I'm so glad I got it!!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 1, 2013)

Now, Medgal... you know you would have picked up Coeur Battant sooner or later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Something about it is irresistible. I plan to pick it up in store tomorrow. I can't believe it arrived for you on the last day of the month. It honestly is the perfect BCA pink to me. Oh well. I'm sure you'll put it to good use. I'm ignoring your talks of Chanel Accent...

  I went with deep berries on my lips and cheeks to ring in our new autumn theme:
*FACE*
  By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra Primer
  Hourglass Veil Fluid foundation – Sable (too beige)
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer – Caramel – under eyes
  Ben Nye Banana powder – set concealer
  Ben Nye Topaz loose powder – perimeter of face to warm up/bronze
  NARS Seduction blush – deep, raspberry wine
  MAC Definitely Defined EDSF highlight – lighter half (silvery pink)
*EYES*
  NARS shadow primer
  YSL Pure Chromatics palette #5
  Stone Grey – lid (sheer, glittery grey)
  Blackened Grey – outer lid and crease
  MAC Soft Brown – transition
  Icy Pink – brow highlight (pale, frosty pink)
  Kat Von D Tattoo eyeliner – black
  Laura Mercier Faux Lash mascara
*LIPS*
  FRESH Sugar Advanced Lip Treatment
  Dior Addict gloss in Night Fantasy – sparkling deep berry


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Now, Medgal... you know you would have picked up Coeur Battant sooner or later. :amused:  Something about it is irresistible. I plan to pick it up in store tomorrow. I can't believe it arrived for you on the last day of the month. It honestly is the perfect BCA pink to me. Oh well. I'm sure you'll put it to good use. I'm ignoring your talks of Chanel Accent...  I went with deep berries on my lips and cheeks to ring in our new autumn theme: *FACE* By Terry Hyaluronic Hydra Primer Hourglass Veil Fluid foundation – Sable (too beige) NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer – Caramel – under eyes Ben Nye Banana powder – set concealer Ben Nye Topaz loose powder – perimeter of face to warm up/bronze NARS Seduction blush – deep, raspberry wine MAC Definitely Defined EDSF highlight – lighter half (silvery pink) *EYES* NARS shadow primer YSL Pure Chromatics palette #5 Stone Grey – lid (sheer, glittery grey) Blackened Grey – outer lid and crease MAC Soft Brown – transition Icy Pink – brow highlight (pale, frosty pink) Kat Von D Tattoo eyeliner – black Laura Mercier Faux Lash mascara *LIPS* FRESH Sugar Advanced Lip Treatment Dior Addict gloss in Night Fantasy – sparkling deep berry


  Sparkling Deep Berry is such a tempting description. You are right abour CB blush - it does strike me as the perfect BCA shade. This may be the excuse I Was looking for. I have to compare it with my LaFemme Magenta blush first.  I am wearing an on the border of correct face:  FACE: UD DeSlick Spray UD De Slick Mattifying Gel (WHY is this discontinued?!? I don't see it on the UD website) Revlon Colorstay Whipped , Caramel MAC MSFN, Sun Power no blush today...maybe by lunchtime (if so, it will be BR Toasted Almond)  EYES: Maybelline CT, Ready, Set, Green 2nd row, 1st shade, GREEN, Sonia Kashuk jewel of an eye palette on lid 4th row, 3rd shade, same palette, crease MAC Shag blended into crease elf liquid liner, top lash line, black Sephora Flashy Moss wp liner, bottom lash line  LIPS: L'Oreal LeMatte, #409, Matte for Me Rimmel London Kate Moss l/s #05  So, I have very pink lips and dark kelly green eyes. It works. I don't know why whenever I wear green e/s I want orange or pink lips. I can only recall once in recent history when I wore som other shade on my lips with green e/s.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 1, 2013)

OMFG that green color tattoo, sagehen!!!!! The brown girls on Google Images are owning that shade! What brand is BR Toasted Almond?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> OMFG that green color tattoo, sagehen!!!!! The brown girls on Google Images are owning that shade! What brand is BR Toasted Almond?


  Black Radiance. They have discontinued all but their baked blushes. Toasted Almond would be FANTASTIC on you. $5. I hear they are beginning to sell Black Radiance in Dollar Tree stores. Just one more place to look. IJS.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm gonna copy you and do a green eye tomorrow.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

Girl I don't own the green eye lol! WORK IT! I just think green e/s is the end all. I will pick up any green e/s that catches my eye.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 1, 2013)

You need to post a pic of that eye for real though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Now, Medgal... you know you would have picked up Coeur Battant sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   You're 100% correct MissTT.  You know me well






I LOVE this look that you put together, especially with the grey eyeshadows!  I sort of went
  purple/berry inspired by colors in some of our planting beds in the front of our house.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just tried to multi quote but every time I do Safari quits simultaneously.  I recently updated the software on my iMAC and it's been happening ever since!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well anyway, I was joining MissTT & Sage's conversation about green eyeshadow which I happen to LOVE!!!  I went crazy at the end of the summer with olive/khaki greens.  So classy I tell ya!
I practically OD'd on my Chanel Mystère quad.  I also love MAC's Club, Humid Guacamole, Plumage Swimming & When in Rio (TR Collex).  

I agree w/MissTT...post a pic of your look!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

OK, if it holds up until I get home, I will attempt a decent photo. Otherwise y'all may have to wait until DH gets back into town...I am an awful photog.  Medgal - thanks for reminding me about the olive and khaki shadows needing my attention.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy Fall/November Everyone, even though it was 70 degrees here today.  That's supposed to change the weekend, with unseasonably cold temps!  But enough with the weather report 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My husband calls me a closet meteorologist!

Well I got my Chanel quint, Charming yesterday and resorted to this look just so I could try it out today.  Nevertheless, the look is on theme.


*EYES: *
UDPP
MAC Hyperviolet, paint pot
Chanel e/s quint, *Charming*:
  Deep Aubergine e/s to lids
  Blackened Grey e/s to crease/outer vee
  Gold e's above crease
  Ultra pale peach to highlight brow 
Blacktrack gel liner to upper lash-line
Blackened Grey to lower lash line
NARS Rue Bonaparte (Creamy Beige) eye pencil to water line

FACE:
LA Bella Donna Co Exist Gel Crème as primer
Chanel Perfection Lumière 54 Beige Ambre Foundation
P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MAC Richly Honed Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF to contour
Chanel Joues Contraste Blush Accent (# 84), described as pink beige but looks more lavender beige on me---_*LOVE THIS UNIQUE*_ product
MAC LightscapadeHighlighter to high-points. .
Hourglass Radiant Light powder to finish the look 
Eminence Sweet Red Rose Tonique to set  _* THIS FEELS LIKE A ROSE GARDEN PARTY ON YOUR FACE*_

LIPS:
MAC Heroine, lip pencil to line & fill 
MAC RiRi Boy lipstick


NAILS: MAC Festive Finery (Deep Aubergine Purple) Nail Polish


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Medgal - thanks for reminding me about the olive and khaki shadows needing my attention.


 Can you stand it...olive goes so well with brown/tan.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Happy Fall/November Everyone, even though it was 70 degrees here today.  That's supposed to change the weekend, with unseasonably cold temps!  But enough with the weather report :haha: My husband [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]calls me a closet meteorologist![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Well I got my Chanel quint, Charming yesterday and resorted to this look just so I could try it out today.  Nevertheless, the look is on theme.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES: *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Hyperviolet, paint pot[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel e/s quint, *Charming*:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]  Deep Aubergine e/s to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]  Blackened Grey [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]e/s[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] to crease/outer vee[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]  Gold e's above crease[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]  Ultra pale peach [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to highlight brow [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Blacktrack gel liner to upper [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lash-line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]Blackened Grey to lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]NARS Rue Bonaparte (Creamy Beige) eye pencil to water line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]FACE:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]LA Bella Donna Co Exist Gel Crème as primer[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Perfection Lumière 54 Beige Ambre Foundation[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Richly Honed Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF[/COLOR][COLOR=385487] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to contour[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Joues Contraste Blush Accent (# 84), described as pink beige but looks more lavender beige on me---_*LOVE THIS UNIQUE*_ product[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Lightscapade* * Highlighter to high-points. .[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]Hourglass Radiant Light powder to finish the look [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]Eminence Sweet Red Rose Tonique to set   _*THIS FEELS LIKE A ROSE GARDEN PARTY ON YOUR FACE*_[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]LIPS:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Heroine, lip pencil to line & fill [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]MAC[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]RiRi Boy lipstick[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]NAILS: MAC Festive Finery (Deep Aubergine Purple) Nail Polish[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]          [/COLOR][/COLOR]


 Don't think I don't notice what you're doing here. It's waiting quietly in my cart. I lol'd at rose garden party on your face. The Korres Wild Rose Sleeping Facial has a similar effect.


----------



## honybr (Nov 1, 2013)

Today I wore French Quarter grease paint stick as eyeliner,  mascara,  & Prince Noir lipstick.   Yes I wore this deep vampy lip to get a flu shot & grocery shop at Walmart with my 7 year old.  Lol.  The only way I can justify having all this makeup is wearing pretty much whenever I can!   Oh and I love all the looks posted thus far. Sagehen I'm going to have to hunt down that color tattoo.   It looks stunning.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Don't think I don't notice what you're doing here. It's waiting quietly in my cart. I lol'd at rose garden party on your face. The Korres Wild Rose Sleeping Facial has a similar effect.









 Your cart is calling MissTT!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 1, 2013)

Ooo you ain't my friend, Medgal... I'm over here rationalizing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2013)

honybr said:


> Oh and I love all the looks posted thus far. Sagehen I'm going to have to hunt down that color tattoo. It looks stunning.


   This look sounds perfectly suitable for running errands.  French Quarter isn't as dark as Slick Black.  Prince Noir is one of my absolute favorite vampy lipsticks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ooo you ain't my friend, Medgal... I'm over here rationalizing.






Oh just get it all ready...you know you want it


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

honybr said:


> Today I wore French Quarter grease paint stick as eyeliner,  mascara,  & Prince Noir lipstick.   Yes I wore this deep vampy lip to get a flu shot & grocery shop at Walmart with my 7 year old.  Lol.  The only way I can justify having all this makeup is wearing pretty much whenever I can!   Oh and I love all the looks posted thus far. Sagehen I'm going to have to hunt down that color tattoo.   It looks stunning.


  I do the same thing - I wear a full face to my nephew's sports events too - shamleless, plus weekends give a great chance to test stuff you are not sure of. Can you imagine testing a new powder that you don't know if it will oxidize or whatever, on a workday? I have done this - it's not always a success lol.  eta: so, I am not feeling swatches of NARS CB blush. I may pass.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> honybr said:
> 
> 
> > Today I wore French Quarter grease paint stick as eyeliner,  mascara,  & Prince Noir lipstick.   Yes I wore this deep vampy lip to get a flu shot & grocery shop at Walmart with my 7 year old.  Lol.  The only way I can justify having all this makeup is wearing pretty much whenever I can!   Oh and I love all the looks posted thus far. Sagehen I'm going to have to hunt down that color tattoo.   It looks stunning.
> ...


  Oh no, Which ones arent you feeling ?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Oh no, Which ones arent you feeling ?


 Cour Battant. Not as barbie pink as  I thought it would be. I am afraid to go see it in person - what if I have to have it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Cour Battant. Not as barbie pink as I thought it would be. I am afraid to go see it in person - what if I have to have it?


 





 Chicken Little!  I got it because Honybr and MissTT twisted my little arm really hard!  So you have to get it too!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] :lol:  Chicken Little!  I got it because Honybr and MissTT twisted my little arm really hard!  So you have to get it too! [/COLOR]oke:


  Did you see it first? I 'm just seeing pics and it's not that bright blue-pink I thought it would be. Wait...you have it - can you tell me? I am beginning to think the pics I saw may have been DayDream.  eta: I saw a MUFE blush which might be a very close dupe (I think it was mentioned in this thread...No. 26) which is clouding my judgement.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> eta: I saw a MUFE blush which might be a very close dupe (I think it was mentioned in this thread...No. 26) which is clouding my judgement.


    No. I did what I usually do---pulled the trigger and then put on the bullet-proof vest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks and swatches 
   exactly the way that it looks in  the photo posted here earlier.  It is SHOCKING pink.  GORGEOUS!!!

   The photo is on what's now pg 48 of this thread.   

   http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/1410


----------



## sagehen (Nov 3, 2013)

Theme face for today:  FACE: Inglot Cream Foundation, 35, mixed with MAC F&B C7 Clinique Superbalance Powder Fdn, #7, to set NYX Concealer in a Jar, Orange under eyes, set with silica powder Laura Mercier Secret Concealer, #5 MAC Richly Honed Sculpting Cream MAC powder blush, Loverush  EYES: Estee Lauder Double Wear cream e/s, Iced Mocha MAC Deep Fixation on lid, Trax in crease, Palace Pedigreed blended in outer crease Macroviolet fluidline, upper and lower lash line Maybelline One on One Mascara, Very Black  LIPS: MAC Lipstick and liner, Talk that Talk


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> MAC Lipstick and liner, Talk that Talk


   Oh you vamp you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sage it sounds so beautiful!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Theme face for today:  FACE: Inglot Cream Foundation, 35, mixed with MAC F&B C7 Clinique Superbalance Powder Fdn, #7, to set NYX Concealer in a Jar, Orange under eyes, set with silica powder Laura Mercier Secret Concealer, #5 MAC Richly Honed Sculpting Cream MAC powder blush, Loverush  EYES: Estee Lauder Double Wear cream e/s, Iced Mocha MAC Deep Fixation on lid, Trax in crease, Palace Pedigreed blended in outer crease Macroviolet fluidline, upper and lower lash line Maybelline One on One Mascara, Very Black  LIPS: MAC Lipstick and liner, Talk that Talk


  How do you like the NYC concealer in a jar, orange ???  I was using BB corrector in dark peach , I finished that  so I bought MUFE camouflage cream in orange to try out and I've only used in once so I'm undecided but my first impression was that it wasn't thick enough,, the consistency seemed kinda thin.  Imma try it out more this week and see if I change my mind about it  Yeah TTT lipstick is pretty, I don't have any issues with it being patchy on me as the others in The Mac fall RiRi thread have been talking about


----------



## sagehen (Nov 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh you vamp you:eyelove: Sage it sounds so beautiful!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you! :encore:   





BeautyByLele said:


> How do you like the NYC concealer in a jar, orange ???  I was using BB corrector in dark peach , I finished that  so I bought MUFE camouflage cream in orange to try out and I've only used in once so I'm undecided but my first impression was that it wasn't thick enough,, the consistency seemed kinda thin.  Imma try it out more this week and see if I change my mind about it  Yeah TTT lipstick is pretty, I don't have any issues with it being patchy on me as the others in The Mac fall RiRi thread have been talking about


  I didn't have any application problems either, with the pencil or the lipstick. I made sure my lips were hydrated and exfoliated, and used the Baby Lips Quenched as a primer and it has lasted since about 1000 this morning. Started fading, but evenly, no patchiness.  eta: I like the NYX orange concealer. I apply, pat a little foundation on top and set with silica powder. It performs just as well as Laura Mercier's orange undereye corrector for me at 1/3 of t he price.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 3, 2013)

dbl post


----------



## honybr (Nov 4, 2013)

I felt like an autumn leaf yesterday.  Lol

  Eyes:
  Maybelline CT  Seashore Frosts (described as grayish blue with gold and pink shimmers - you really only can see the gold and pink on me which I like).
  MAC Rich Experience eyeliner
  NARS Albatross brow highlight
  Mascara

  Face:
  IMAN face powder (medium clay or something like that.  lol)
  MAC Ambering Rose blush

  Lips:
  BBQ Liner (I'm still mad about it being discontinued!)
  Subverted l/s


  LeLe - I had to pull up your new avatar to see the full effect.  Did you do that mouth yourself?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sage this is for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get CoeurBattant blush!

  http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/29/nars-guy-bourdin-collection-coeur-battant-and-day-dream-blush-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 4, 2013)

HonyBr- Yes I did! Girl I was on IG & YT searching for easy Halloween looks and came across the stretched lips.... and I was like oh I can do this!!! It took all of about 10mins to do!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sage this is for youoke: Get CoeurBattant blush![/COLOR]  http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/29/n...nd-day-dream-blush-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


  I don't know what you are talking about, MedGal... (I can't get any emoticons on my computer at work, but I will find one tonight!)


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sage this is for youoke: Get CoeurBattant blush![/COLOR]  http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/29/n...nd-day-dream-blush-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


  I saw it in store and it looked pretty. Didn't pick it up maybe next time.. Lol !


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yeah TTT lipstick is pretty, I don't have any issues with it being patchy on me as the others in The Mac fall RiRi thread have been talking about







Hi Lele,,,hope you're feeling good!  Your avatar is super cute!!!  Very creative!
         You know I didn't have the 'patchiness' issue either that the ladies talked about in the RiRi thread.  I put off wearing TTT on a day trip (Flew into Kansas City, MO &
         back to get my puppy) because I was so afraid it would look horrible.  I tried it a few days later and it was amazing...it wasn't patchy, the color is beautiful and it wore
         well for several hours.  Did you get everything that you wanted from the collection?


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice and simple, honeybr. What shade are you approximately in the face? I saw that you wore Seashore Frost on its own and I was trying to picture it.

  LeLe I doubt I could do that in 10 minutes. I also can't draw lol. Love your hair and eye shadow in that pic too.


----------



## honybr (Nov 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Nice and simple, honeybr. What shade are you approximately in the face? I saw that you wore Seashore Frost on its own and I was trying to picture it.
> 
> LeLe I doubt I could do that in 10 minutes. I also can't draw lol. Love your hair and eye shadow in that pic too.


 
  I don't wear foundation because it makes my skin itch, but I would guess I'm about a NC 50.  I wear Iman's powder in Clay Medium Dark (had to look it up) and it matches perfect I think.  I haven't seen a picture of me where I'm horrified when wearing it.  Lol.  Here's a link so you get a better idea:  http://www.imancosmetics.com/findyourshade/clay-3-4


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

Cool, thanks. Just helps me get an idea.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, about ten minutes it was soooo easy... That's why I was able to do it!!!!  Basically u make an oblong shape and fill it in with black, then u trace around it with whatever color you want the lips to be and then u make the white teeth .. Done ! Haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes, about ten minutes it was soooo easy... That's why I was able to do it!!!! Basically u make an oblong shape and fill it in with black, then u trace around it with whatever color you want the lips to be and then u make the white teeth .. Done ! Haha


 





It would take me just about 10 minutes to draw a stick figure !  Obviously you have talent!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2013)

Today's look was inspired by the beautiful trees in peak with their vibrant orange & hello leaves.
​I forgot to mention that I alternate skin care products on a monthly basis.  This month it's products by Eminence.
Last month I used products by Naturopathica.  My skin is in its best condition ever.


*EYES: *
UDPP
CHANEL Illusion D’ Ombre, *Initiation* (Platinum Bronze)
Bronze gold to lid over Chanel cream shadow, MAC Her Cocoa Quad
​MAC Rule e/s from crease to just before brow
Chocolate Bronze to crease, MAC Her Cocoa Quad
Soft Peach to brow highlight area, MAXC Her Cocoa Quad
Blacktrack gel liner to upper lash-line
Chocolate Bronze to lower lash line
NARS Rue Bonaparte (Creamy Beige) eye pencil to water line

FACE:
Laura Mercier Primer, Radiance
 Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation, *80 Beige*
P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC Richly Honed Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF to contour
MAC Bad Girl Gone Good powder blush
MAC Diamonds CCB topped w/Estèe Lauder Modern Mercury Gelee to high-points. .
MAC Mystery powder to finish the look 
Eminence Sweet Red Rose Tonique to set   _*THIS FEELS LIKE A ROSE GARDEN PARTY ON YOUR FACE*_

LIPS:
 Chanel* Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Le Orange *(13)

 

NAILS: Chanel Orange Fizz (Vibrant Orange) Nail Polish


----------



## honybr (Nov 4, 2013)

Sounds gorgeous Medgal!  That lip sounds like fire.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's look was inspired by the beautiful trees in peak with their vibrant orange & hello leaves.
> ​I forgot to mention that I alternate skin care products on a monthly basis.  This month it's products by Eminence.
> Last month I used products by Naturopathica.  My skin is in its best condition ever.
> 
> ...


  ooohh sounds nice...especially the garden party on your face. not sure what that would be like, but i'm assuming good...i'm not familiar with that product. is it like a liquid?


  i wore a look yesterday that i was pretty happy with:

  golden elixir strobe liquid
  nars sheer glow cuba
  illamasqua cream blush laid just above contour
  mac richly honed sculpting cream to contour
  illamasqua gleam cream in aurora on upper cheekbones
  mineralize skinfinish in deep to set

  two faced shadow insurance
  divine decadence on upper lid and lightly on lower lid
  blacktrack + deliciously rich fluidlines on upper and lower lash line, smudged
  beluga in outer v
  maybelline falsies big eye mascara

  mac lipliner in plum
  mac lipstick in runway hit


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2013)

honybr said:


> Sounds gorgeous Medgal! That lip sounds like fire.


 It's pretty intense, but gorgeous.  The formula is to die for...like butter.

ysl rouge pur couture le orange swatch

  http://blog.jostan.com/2012/01/ysl-le-orange-13-rouge-pur-couture.html


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sounds pretty. very intrigued by the combination of deep fixation, trax and pp. i missed those metallics...kind of regretting it...hopefully they'll be repromoted at some point! do you wear loverush on the top part of your cheeks, or lower? i think you might be slightly darker skintone than me but i was hoping to get some advice since i have a hard time wearing loverush anywhere but as a contour.  that's a great halloween look! 10 minutes is quite impressive. i struggle to just do my very basic face in that much time!  ooohh sounds nice...especially the garden party on your face. not sure what that would be like, but i'm assuming good...i'm not familiar with that product. is it like a liquid?   i wore a look yesterday that i was pretty happy with:  golden elixir strobe liquid nars sheer glow cuba illamasqua cream blush laid just above contour mac richly honed sculpting cream to contour illamasqua gleam cream in aurora on upper cheekbones mineralize skinfinish in deep to set  two faced shadow insurance divine decadence on upper lid and lightly on lower lid blacktrack + deliciously rich fluidlines on upper and lower lash line, smudged beluga in outer v maybelline falsies big eye mascara  mac lipliner in plum mac lipstick in runway hit


  I apply the Loverush right on the apples of my cheeks and blend it back toward my hairline.  Did you blend the blacktrack and deliciously rich or wear them one on top of the other?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sounds pretty. very intrigued by the combination of deep fixation, trax and pp. i missed those metallics...kind of regretting it...hopefully they'll be repromoted at some point!
> do you wear loverush on the top part of your cheeks, or lower? i think you might be slightly darker skintone than me but i was hoping to get some advice since i have a hard time wearing loverush anywhere but as a contour.
> 
> that's a great halloween look! 10 minutes is quite impressive. i struggle to just do my very basic face in that much time!
> ...


    Thanks Aradhana!  I know your lip products, but I'm not familiar w/your eyeshadows.  Also, what color was your blush?


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> golden elixir strobe liquid
> nars sheer glow cuba
> illamasqua cream blush laid just above contour
> mac richly honed sculpting cream to contour
> ...


  Did you mix the Strobe with your foundation? And no way you used MSFN Deep. Too dark, right?


----------



## honybr (Nov 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's pretty intense, but gorgeous.  The formula is to die for...like butter.
> 
> ysl rouge pur couture le orange swatch
> 
> http://blog.jostan.com/2012/01/ysl-le-orange-13-rouge-pur-couture.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2013)

I continued with an orange theme today.  The base of my look was the same, but I used MAC Aurora pigment on my lids and MAC Brash (intense orange) from crease to transition area, MAC Mystery e/s in the crease and blended w/Brash.  I used MAC Era to highlight my brow, and Dipdown fluidline to line my upper lids.  I used MAC Eternal Sun blush, and Saigon Summer lipstick.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]I continued with an orange theme today.  The base of my look was the same, but I used MAC Aurora pigment on my lids and MAC Brash (intense orange) from crease to transition area, MAC Mystery e/s in the crease and blended w/Brash.  I used MAC Era to highlight my brow, and Dipdown fluidline to line my upper lids.  I used MAC Eternal Sun blush, and Saigon Summer lipstick.[/COLOR]


  I wish I had gotten Eternal Sun blush.  I am doing the Fall thing...brown smokey eye today with MAC Lovecrush blush and MAC Mattene lipsticks in Kirsch all over lips, blended with MAC Mattene in Rapturous in the center of the lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I am doing the Fall thing...brown smokey eye today with MAC Lovecrush blush and MAC Mattene lipsticks in Kirsch all over lips, blended with MAC Mattene in Rapturous in the center of the lips.


   Oh you go Sage, with your fancy self!  I never think to mix my lipsticks but I LOVE the idea, and both of those shades are really pretty.  You know BGGG is close to 
   Eternal Sun....actually it could be a formidable dupe.  Did you get* BGGG* from RiRi Fall collection?

   I love Eternal Sun but I find myself reaching for Hidden Treasure, described as a rich burnt red, but is actually deep orange more often.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000] Oh you go Sage, with your fancy self!  I never think to mix my lipsticks but I LOVE the idea, and both of those shades are really pretty.  You know BGGG is close to[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   Eternal Sun....actually it could be a formidable dupe.  Did you get *BGGG* from RiRi Fall collection?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]   I love Eternal Sun but I find myself reaching for Hidden Treasure, described as a rich burnt red, but is actually deep orange more often.[/COLOR]


  I do have BGGG, and it gives me a nice cinnamon glow - not quite as bright, but you reminding me of that makes me feel a bit less skipper's remorse.  I need to break out Hidden Treasure AND Worldy Wealth blushes soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2013)

I went grey and burgundy today because our Japanese Maples have turned a rich burgundy and are absolutely beautiful.  I used the MAC *All Woman* quad for my eyes, *Lavish Living *blush and 
Chanel *L’ Impatienté *(Matte Deep Plum) with Chanel *Rouge Noir (*Burgundy)Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer.  I shopped my huge stash of MSFs to use something that I haven't reached for in a while and decided on Pearl.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I need to break out Hidden Treasure AND Worldy Wealth blushes soon.


 




That's what's so great about this thread.  We get reminded about items that we forgot we have.  I LOVE *Worldly Wealth* too and I'm glad you reminded me of it.  I have four custom MAC blush palettes and several blushes in their original compacts, so I sometimes forget to open the palettes and reach for the individual blushes instead.  I think you just decided what I'm wearing tomorrow!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You said it!
> 
> Did you mix the Strobe with your foundation? And no way you used MSFN Deep. Too dark, right?
> i just put the strobe on first. and it turns out its sheer radiant tinted moisturiser...NOT sheer glow.
> ...


  same!

  i missed BGGG, but i have eternal sun, coppertone and gingerly, so i feel like somehow i'm okay...at least this is what i tell myself


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> k...i'll try it out again...
> 
> i essentially mixed them together by overlaying the two products. i can't recall if i put the blacktrack first or the deliciously rich...i know i've done both ways on different days. it's sparkly, but i had no problem wearing it during the day, so i feel like the blending downplayed the glitter factor.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Aradhana-----Beautiful color combo!   I passed on BGGG initially and had an awful case of SR.  I later lucked out and found both BGGG & Diamond.  That said, 
  Eternal Sun & Gingerly can both hold a candle to BGGG.  They're all lovely.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 7, 2013)

Just wanted to check in and say I caved and bought both coeur battant and daydreaming in the vib sale this morning.   I also took advantage of the sale to pick up an early Xmas gift for a certain someone...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2013)

aradhana said:


> I also took advantage of the sale to pick up an early Xmas gift for a certain someone...


   Awesome Aradhana.  Daydreaming is pretty but my way too large blush collection already has a few similar to it.  I'm trying hard to
  buy shades that I don't have but it's hard when you're swimming in a pool with a bunch of enablers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But I love them anyway!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 7, 2013)

I could not complete my purchase but Sephora took my $$. I am mad about that. Apparently I have to call Sephora to get them to give me a code to give to my bank to release the charges?!? Anyway. I am going in store today - I WILL have the tote bag LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I could not complete my purchase but Sephora took my $$. I am mad about that. Apparently I have to call Sephora to get them to give me a code to give to my bank to release the charges?!? Anyway. I am going in store today - I WILL have the tote bag LOL


   What???? That's crazy.  Are they having site problems?  If so I'll avoid it.  I had just logged on to Sephora to "window Shop" *wink wink*


----------



## sagehen (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, a lot of people in the US are reporting having problems. Hey - I have it good, I was only charges once. Some people have been charged 3 and 4 times for one order that was never completed. I am calling Sephora's customer service to have them release it. If they won't, my bank is good about taking care of this stuff. I am going to run to the store at lunch to get what I want - I don't have the patience for online. People are still reporting problems 10-plus hours into the sale. No good.  So, what's in your "window shopping" cart?  OK, staying on topic:  FACE: Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Caramel MAC Studio Select (?) concealer, nc45 silica powder to set MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder, NW43 Iman blush, Peace, for light contour under cheekbones top right blush in NYX Butt Naked: Turn the Other Cheek Palette (I will never type that again) (shimmery pink) I tried a highlighter today from the same palette - lightly applied to high planesof face - it doesn't suck. I will pull out my MSF's again soon  EYES: e.l.f. eye primer, natural top left e/s shade (shimmery, warm lilac) in SK Jewel of an Eye palette on lid Warm taupe (2nd row,  1st shadow) in NYX BN: TTOC palette in crease Jordana Brow powder, Brunette e.l.f. liquid liner, top lashes, midnight (navy blue) Maybelline One on One mascara, very black  lips: MAC Vino lip pencil NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme, Monte Carlo


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2013)

I guess the issues could be due to increased traffic because of the VIB sale.  I looked and looked to try to talk myself into something and that's just ridiculous.  If I had a wish list of items it would be one thing, but I don't.  I could upgrade my Clarisonic but there's nothing wrong with the one that I have.  The only thing that nearly made me pull the trigger was the NARS Light Reflecting powder, loose version.  I reach for it a lot and it's almost all gone.  I have the compact version of it and I should use that first, in addition to the numerous other powders that I have.  So, I'm thinking of getting nothing.  It's like with grocery store coupons...you don't need or use an item but you buy it for the perceived savings.  You didn't save because you got something that you didn't want to begin with.
I sound all practical and revolved right?

Well, I just spent an obscene amount of money on a snow suit with matching harness, leash & hair bow for my puppy, Abby.  A friend of mine who has Abby's sister and I are meeting at a winery (they said we could bring the pups) on Monday and it's supposed to be chilly.  Abby needs to be warm and stylish doesn't she?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 7, 2013)

Pictures or it didn't happen! PUPPIES!  BTW: I keep reading that ppl say the NARS Loose LRP is easier to apply - how so (not enabling here, just trying to edify myself with knowledge)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2013)

sagehen said:


> BTW: I keep reading that ppl say the NARS Loose KRP is easier to apply - how so (not enabling here, just trying to edify myself with knowledge)


 





I'll post more pics soon...promise!

 I find both iterations of the powder easy to apply.  I think the issue with the compact is that one's makeup can stain it, if you're not VERY careful, and you need a good brush to pick up the powder with the compact version.  I purchased the Hourglass brush to use with the compact..nice brush BTW.

ETA: typo


----------



## MissTT (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowsuit puppy pics required!


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey guys! Wow, I've been away way too long, missed out so much, gonna take me a while to catch up lol. Unfortunately I also missed out on wearing pink for October which kills me because we all know how important BCA is to us. Just had a ton going on this October, we moved into another apartment because we still waiting on our house to get completed, frustrating battle with contractors  so we all know the moving and unpacking process sucks. Wore absolutely no makeup the whole month :shock: On top of all that, I needed a baby in my life lol so we adopted a kitten. Her name is Lana and she's a 7 week old Ragdoll. Keeps me on my toes  Hopefully I can get back to the swing of things and to looking decent again lol. I did wear a full face of makeup today though, went to a birthday lunch, I missed my makeup terribly. Will post details below. Anyways, Medgal your baby is adorable, can't wait to see the matching pjs pic  Hope everyone is also doing well and having a great Fall, we're in Spring here so dying of heat. Will go back and read everyone's looks posted for October    Makeup Today 10 November 2013:  Face Mac Prep & Prime Skin Base Mac Studio Fix Fluid NC35 Mac Prolongwear Concealer NC30 Mac Prep & Prime Translucent Loose Powder (to set undereye) Mac MSF Natural Medium Dark Mac Blush in Pinch O Peach Mac Blush in Pink Cult Benefit Hoola Bronzer Mac Fix Plus  Eyes Mac Prolongwear Concealer (to prime) Stila Bliss e/s (crease) Mac Samoa Silk (crease) Sleek Storm palette Matte Light Brown (crease and outer v) Sleek Storm palette Matte Dark Brown (crease, outer v and lower lash line) Stila Bare e/s (inner corner & brow bone) Catrice Fancy a Coppa Tea e/s (all over lid) *love this e/s Mac Engraved eye kohl (waterline) Mac Blacktrack Fluidline (dramatic winged liner) Maybelline Colossal Volume Express Mascara  *no eye look of mine is complete without my Sleek Storm palette  Lips Mac Oak lipliner Mac Angel l/s Mac Blankety l/s Mac Underage l/g


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 10, 2013)

I just went ahead and placed an order for the Nars blush in Couer Battant (because of ya'll) and the Sephora  Pro brush #56


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2013)

You will like the 56 brush. It is my fave from the pro line.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> You will like the 56 brush. It is my fave from the pro line.


   I debated with that one or the 55 but later I will go back and pick up the 55. Did you get anything from the VIB sale? Did you make a decision on the nars foundation?


----------



## meka72 (Nov 10, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Hey y'all, I decided to participate in this whole pinktober , pink feast this year. As a BC patient I understand the concept and good intentions of people BUT this month also a lot of people scam people into thinking they're 'donating' for the cause when in reality no money is actually going towards the 'cause'. Me personally I like and appreciate it more when people offer to do little to help me out- going to a drs appt, bringing me some food .. Lol- or prehaps even just coming by to visit !!!! Anyways here's a look I created for PINKTOBER  You look so beautiful and are an inspiration!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 10, 2013)

My favorite brush is #57. I was going to buy #56, but I couldn't remember what for. What are y'all using it for? Foundation? I have #55 and it's so soft, but it seems too flexible/bendy for liquids. I haven't used it for months b/c it's just not quite right for what I need/want. I prefer larger, fluffier or kabuki brushes to powder whole face and it's a little large for blush for my face. I've had it packed up for 2 months now. As I'm typing though I'm thinking maybe I need to retry it for blush as it's too nice to go unused.

  Liking those lips, glammy.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I debated with that one or the 55 but later I will go back and pick up the 55. Did you get anything from the VIB sale? Did you make a decision on the nars foundation?


  I am sticking to Macao in Winter, New Orleans in summer. I got in touch with a NARS artist and asked about this re-aligning, as they say, of the shades, and they said the names will stay the same - whether it's "Dark 1" or "Med Dark 5" or whatever may change but the color names won't change. Let's hope so when it's time to re-up.  I got a few things from the VIB sale, but forgot the Black Metal Dahlia lip tar. I might sneak back tomorrow. I think the 56 is the better brush. Miss TT is right - the others are too "floppy" to do anything. The pro powder brush is just...disappointing.  





MissTT said:


> My favorite brush is #57. I was going to buy #56, but I couldn't remember what for. What are y'all using it for? Foundation? I have #55 and it's so soft, but it seems too flexible/bendy for liquids. I haven't used it for months b/c it's just not quite right for what I need/want. I prefer larger, fluffier or kabuki brushes to powder whole face and it's a little large for blush for my face. I've had it packed up for 2 months now. As I'm typing though I'm thinking maybe I need to retry it for blush as it's too nice to go unused.  Liking those lips, glammy.


  I use the 56 for liquid foundation. I love the finish. I have the regular 56 and the one in the airbrush set. I prefer the short handle of the one in the set (totally random; it just handles better).


----------



## MissTT (Nov 10, 2013)

I need to stay away from the #56 as I have two UD brushes I love and I need to figure out how to get that Wayne Goss foundation brush to work. Plus I have the traditional paint style foundation brushes although I plan to get rid of two of those. Then there's my two BeautyBlenders I need to use. I need to focus on finding hte perfect foundation. I ordered NARS Sheer Matte in Tahoe during the sale and I wore my sample of Cadiz Friday. I can't really say how Cadiz wore b/c my skin was parched from flying and ended up having dry patches on my forehead.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need to stay away from the #56 as I have two UD brushes I love and I need to figure out how to get that Wayne Goss foundation brush to work. Plus I have the traditional paint style foundation brushes although I plan to get rid of two of those. Then there's my two BeautyBlenders I need to use. I need to focus on finding hte perfect foundation. I ordered NARS Sheer Matte in Tahoe during the sale and I wore my sample of Cadiz Friday. I can't really say how Cadiz wore b/c my skin was parched from flying and ended up having dry patches on my forehead.


  Which Urban Decay Brush? The Good Karma Optical Blurring brush? Is that just like the Sephora No. 45 brush (which I also like for liquid foundation, and has such a nice short handle)?


----------



## MissTT (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep the optical blurring. I feel like it's bristles are a bit firmer than the Sephora version and the UD version stays compact. #45 flares out a bit more, but it still works really well. Those are picky details.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 10, 2013)

Meka72- Thanks  girl!!! Miss TT - I like the 57 too... I use it to apply concealer, then I use the beauty blender to blend it . I know some people use the BB to apply foundation but that just seems to time confusing for me. I keep eyeing that UD brush as well SageHen- I have the pro 61 brush and it's okay, I wish it was more fluffy for applying all over face powder.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yep the optical blurring. I feel like it's bristles are a bit firmer than the Sephora version and the UD version stays compact. #45 flares out a bit more, but it still works really well. Those are picky details.


 Now, see, I may add that to my shopping list for today. Blaming you in advance.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't always enable, but I am all about this brush.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I don't always enable, but I am all about this brush.


  Umm, do you need to read the last two or three pages of this thread and edit that post? Hmmmm?


----------



## MissTT (Nov 11, 2013)

LOL, but that was CB blush!!!!! It was special. Ask Prettypackages and CartoonChic. I am always saying, "Girl, you don't need that." I knew you'd call me out. LMBO.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2013)

Say what u will but we have writtren documentation of your merciless enabling. Did u forget the MUFE blush situation in another thread?





MissTT said:


> LOL, but that was CB blush!!!!! It was special. Ask Prettypackages and CartoonChic. I am always saying, "Girl, you don't need that." I knew you'd call me out. LMBO.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## meka72 (Nov 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yep the optical blurring. I feel like it's bristles are a bit firmer than the Sephora version and the UD version stays compact. #45 flares out a bit more, but it still works really well. Those are picky details.


  Ms TT, would you mind sharing how you use the UD brush? I bought it in the spring and hated it. My foundation never blended in;  it just sat on top of my skin. I tried it with liquid and powder foundations but nothing worked. With all that in mind, it definitely could've been "operator error" because I'd never used anything other than my fingers to apply foundation.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmmm, how to describe it? It's funny you say you didn't like it b/c today I used it with my sample of Laura Mercier Oil-free foundation and it didn't seem to blend well at all. It's the first time that happened and I've used it with 20-30 different liquid foundations, tinted moisturizers, BB, and CC creams. I'm blaming the foundation or perhaps it was my technique. i could have used to much foundation. I've never used the LM I'm not familiar with its texture.

  I use two methods. After letting my primer absorb for a few minutes: 1) I dot the foundation on my face with my fingers and blend with the brush. To buff/blend I move the brush in small to medium circular motions usually focusing on one area of my face at a time in case I have a quick setting foundation. I add more dots of foundation to areas that need more coverage and buff. 2) I pour some foundation on my hand or on a dish and dip the brush directly into the foundation. I dot the foundation on my face (again only applying to one area) and use the same buffing motion as above.

  Sometimes I pull the brush in a downward motion to smooth down facial hairs on people with fuzz as I finish. For my neck and under my chin I don't apply more foundation, but just buff in what's already on the brush for a gradual blend. I find I don't usually need much foundation when using this brush so start small and build up. I quickly looked on YouTube and here is a video resembling how I use it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdFgNdpzzwA Start at about 6:10.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Snowsuit puppy pics required!


    In addition to the snow suit I got Abby a hooded sweat shirt.  This is the third time I've attempted to upload these 
   photos.  My recent iMAC software upgrade and Specktra are having a real conflict it seems.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

....and here's the snow suit!  The sleeves and hood are detachable, so it can be worn as a vest.  Super cute!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 12, 2013)

Is that a matching bow? Too fabulous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I could not complete my purchase but Sephora took my $$. I am mad about that. Apparently I have to call Sephora to get them to give me a code to give to my bank to release the charges?!? Anyway. I am going in store today - I WILL have the tote bag LOL


   I hope you got this resolved Sage!  Ok so I caved and got a few things:

  Dior Nail Lacquer, Apricot # 236 (Pale peach)
  Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer, Crème, Rolling in the Deep (Deep Navy Blue)
  Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer, Shimmer, Good Girl Gone Bad (Red/Burgundy w/shimmer)
  Formula X Nail Lacquer, Celestials Sparkle Bomb (Gold & Silver Glitter NP)
  Too Faced Shadow  Primer Glitter Glue
  VIB Lips Tote

  I wanted  Dior, YSL and NARS lipsticks but they didn't have them.  I still spent nearly $100 so the 20% discount was more than appreciated!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Is that a matching bow? Too fabulous.


 Yes it is a matching bow.  I have NO shame.  I ordered a custom harness with matching bow in pink suede.  The harness is super cute with a side bow.  I know, I should have my head examined!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 12, 2013)

Pink snowsuits are the business!!!! I also love raincoats, hats, and galoshes as ridiculous as it all is.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 12, 2013)

Medgal- those outfits are too adorable


----------



## sagehen (Nov 12, 2013)

I am typing this out in hopes of not making another sephora order...  FACE: Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Caramel MAC Studio Select (?) concealer, nc45 silica powder to set MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder, NW43 MAC Lovecrush blush  EYES: Maybelline CT, Matte Brown all over lid blue shade in SK Jewel of an Eye palette on lids MAC Shag in crease some Maybelline navy blue liner (the name is rubbed off and I can't remember lol) NO MASCARA - I feel crazy Jordana Nrow Powder, Brunette  LIPS: NYX Brown Cafe/Prune Liners MAC Hot Chocolate l/s


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Pink snowsuits are the business!!!! I also love raincoats, hats, and galoshes as ridiculous as it all is.


  Does this mean that I'm not too weird after all???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Medgal- those outfits are too adorable


    Thanks Lele.  I'm afraid that at this rate her wardrobe will start rival mine!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> MAC Hot Chocolate l/s


    Sounds good Sage!!  I LOVE Hot Chocolate lipstick.  I rarely, if ever back up products but I did get a backup for Hot Chocolate.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]   Sounds good Sage!!  I LOVE Hot Chocolate lipstick.  I rarely, if ever back up products but I did get a backup for Hot Chocolate.[/COLOR]


  Funny enough, the SA at Macy's forced me to buy a backup. I only even LOOKED at Hot Chocolate on a whim because my friends were raving about it.  I am glad I bent to the pressure - it's such a nice MLBB shade for me. Can't figure out what to wear on the lips? Hot Chocolate. I haven't worn it in awhile, so I was ready to revisit it today.  OAN: anyone in here have suggsetions for wearing MAC Deep Cravings e/s? I am ready to break it out but I have no inspiration.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Does this mean that I'm not too weird after all???


  I can't vouch for that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J/k. I just admit that I'm weird and keep it moving.

  sagehen stop making me think about looking for Hot Chocolate.


----------



## honybr (Nov 12, 2013)

Medgal you dog is dressed better than most of the people in my office.  Too cute!

  I'm wearing black metal dahlia today.  It feels like a fall color because it is the perfect cranberry shade on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I can't vouch for that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Takes one to recognize one so I guess I'm in good company!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you Honybr!  I guess some people don't care how they look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's a really pretty OCC lip color.  I'm in love with any and
everything burgundy these days!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OAN: anyone in here have suggsetions for wearing MAC Deep Cravings e/s? I am ready to break it out but I have no inspiration.


  Smokey eye...deep craving on the lid, swiss chocolate & rice paper ????


----------



## meka72 (Nov 12, 2013)

@Ms TT, thanks for that. I returned the brush and got the beauty blender, which I love. Based on your techniques, I mayhave been using too much liquid foundation.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, meka, it can be messy and streaky when you use too much foundation. It can be difficult to gained if you're testing multiple foundations. People love the BB so if it makes you look flawless keep it up.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 13, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OAN: anyone in here have suggsetions for wearing MAC Deep Cravings e/s? I am ready to break it out but I have no inspiration.


  i may have worn it in the outer v with divine decadence all over the lid....
  also some type of thing with sex and the oyster. pretty tame eye combos i guess. but sultry at the same time!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 13, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i may have worn it in the outer v with divine decadence all over the lid.... also some type of thing with sex and the oyster. pretty tame eye combos i guess. but sultry at the same time!


 I am keeping this in mind along with Medgal's suggestions. You made me raise an eyebrow with the S&TO suggestion. I am intrigued.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 13, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I am keeping this in mind along with Medgal's suggestions. You made me raise an eyebrow with the S&TO suggestion. I am intrigued.


  when i said 'some type of thing' i really meant 'SAME type of thing'. slightly more specific. 

  i think i also wore divine decadence + blacktrack with the shadows. hope that helps!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ladies, I need an intervention.* 






I am obsessed with all things burgundy and I keep adding to my stash when I should be shopping my stash and using what I have!
For example, I should be in bed this very moment but I've been trolling for Burgundy _*ANYTHING!  *_Well, I found and just ordered 
YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Grenat Satisfaction *and Tom Ford *Bruised Plum. * This obsession started when I missed out on 
MAC *Fixed On Drama* but I managed to get one last week, so this longing should be over right???...haven't even yet worn FOD. 





_ETA: Correct spelling error_


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

I would recommend a one month ban, but when I used to do that with jeans I would just go hogwild the following month. I have no good advice on how to stop. We're all addicts here. Perhaps force yourself to organize/reorganize your makeup which will also help you truly evaluate your stash. Or try a ban where for each item that comes in something (or two) must go out for one month. That will really give you pause when you consider parting with your loves.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with what MissTT suggested about reorganizing your makeup ..... That's what I do at times and it helps me . Plus if I haven't used something in a while I get rid of it ( b2m, give to someone or throw it away).


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I would recommend a one month ban, but when I used to do that with jeans I would just go hogwild the following month. I have no good advice on how to stop. We're all addicts here. Perhaps force yourself to organize/reorganize your makeup which will also help you truly evaluate your stash. Or try a ban where for each item that comes in something (or two) must go out for one month. That will really give you pause when you consider parting with your loves.
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele*
> ...


 Thank you MissTT & Lele!!!  I like the idea of a no buy, but how narrow or broad would you suggest?  Should I ban all things burgundy?  Should I ban all lipsticks, 
   because I've purchased over 20 lipsticks this month alone!!  My makeup is super organized.  I'm by and large a very organized person.  Because my cosmetics are so 
   organized I can see the magnitude of what the new purchases is doing to my organization.  I now have overflow, but I've organized it quite nicely.  That said, enough is 
   enough right?  I LOVE the idea that if something new comes in, something old must go out, but that presents an interesting conundrum....Nothing is old enough or 
   used enough to toss.  I'd feel like I'm throwing money away.  Maybe I could work at using up certain products---like what  this thread is intended to do.  That means I'd 
   have to ignore you enablers **side eye at Honybr and you MissTT.  I've made several purchases recommended right here!  Do I have regrets?  Heck no!  Conversely, I 
   have been reminded by folks here of products that I have but have not given the love they deserve and I start to use them again.  

   I should never buy another blush because I have every color under the rainbow and then some.  The same thing goes for lipstick!  But when I see the pretty colors and 
   swatches and photos of people rocking the products, I buy into the hype.  I was off the threads for several weeks and you would think my hauling would have stopped 
   but it didn't.  I was away when RiRi Fall launched but I managed to stalk the web sites and call the stores to get everything that I wanted.  So, to say the threads are 
   bad for me is false.  Right?  

    My daughter rarely wear makeup but I've noticed an increased interest on her part.  I gave her RiRi Woo and she loved it!  I can start to give her stuff from my stash as
    you suggest Lele.  That's more appealing to me than throwing something away.

    DO I start all of this now?  Asked like a true MUA---makeup addict!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]Thank you MissTT & Lele!!!  I like the idea of a no buy, but how narrow or broad would you suggest?  Should I ban all things burgundy?  Should I ban all lipsticks, because I've purchased over 20[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   lipsticks this month alone!!  My makeup is super organized.  I'm by and large a very organized person.  Because my cosmetics are so organized I can see the magnitude of what the new[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   purchases is doing to my organization.  I now have overflow, but I've organized it quite nicely.  That said, enough is enough right?  I LOVE the idea that if something new comes in something old[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   must go out but that presents an interesting conundrum....Nothing is old enough or used enough to toss.  I'd feel like I'm throwing money away.[/COLOR]


  I agree, but I don't just toss. I wind up giving it to someone who is going through a hard time or a younger person I know who would love to have something "nice" to use. Next week I beging spending time in the gym instead of at cosmetics counters - let's see how that goes. I need to step away beceuse Sephora's sales, lots of collections coming out at the same time, etc have made a significant stash increase. I am not buying anything else until Riri Holiday and Punk Couture and I go back on a low-buy. It's been a very good makeup year lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I agree, but I don't just toss. I wind up giving it to someone who is going through a hard time or a younger person I know who would love to have something "nice" to use. Next week I beging spending time in the gym instead of at cosmetics counters - let's see how that goes. I need to step away beceuse Sephora's sales, lots of collections coming out at the same time, etc have made a significant stash increase. I am not buying anything else until Riri Holiday and Punk Couture and I go back on a low-buy. It's been a very good makeup year lol.


   Thanks for weighing in Sage.  I like the idea of a "low" buy to ease myself into it.  I did go nearly a month without 
   buying new nail polish, mainly because my four 99-bottle racks are totally full.  I now have overflow there too.  I did
   well actually limiting myself to only eight new polishes per month.  I only exceeded that twice.  I can take that a 
   step further and just get limited edition NPs in my favorite brands only, not to exceed maybe 5 NPs/mth.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

If you have nothing to part w/ Medgal then nothing will be coming in for the month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's how the game is played. You will then be focused on using up stuff like you said.

  Today I took out Local Wares f/l which I don't think I've worn since 2012. I'm still working on the perfect base so I've not worried about eye looks. My skin keeps changing color and type (oily to a little drier) so I'm struggling. I received NARS Sheer Matte in Tahoe the other day and wore it yesterday and today. Today I applied it w/ the BeautyBlender which made it look better, but also made it more sheer meaning I had to add more for coverage.

  Can anyone recommend a good undereye concealer to cover hyperpigmentation? I've been using a combo of Bobbi Brown Dark Peach and NARS Biscuit or Caramel. Before that I was using Dermablend Spice.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000] Thanks for weighing in Sage.  I like the idea of a "low" buy to ease myself into it.  I did go nearly a month without[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   buying new nail polish, mainly because my four 99-bottle racks are totally full.  I now[/COLOR][COLOR=008000] have overflow there too.  I did[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   well actually limiting myself to only eight new polishes per month.  I only exceeded that twice.  I can take that a[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   step further and just get limited edition NPs in my [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]favorite brands only, not to exceed maybe 5 NPs/mth.[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   [/COLOR]:dunno:


  Exactly. Limit yourself, ignore the hype and you will find that you have time to enjoy all of your stash more instead of trying to use new stuff for the first time. I dunno about you, but I have memories associated with some of my makeup, i.e., I felt a certain way when I wore "that" lipstick, so if I need to feel extra special or fabulous or unbreakable, I go for that item that made me feel that way. I find when I buy less I can spend more time with the old favorites. Also, I have put myself on a budget for makeup, and I buy within that budget. When that's gone, I am done for the month (sometimes that has happened in the first week of the month, but that's neither here nor there).  On a happier note, here is my mostly-drugstore face for the day:  FACE: Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Caramel MAC Select Vocerup, NW40, under eyes and on dark spots NYX HD setting powder to set concealer, on oily areas as well MAC Select Sheer Pressed, NW43 CG Queen Bronzer, Ebony Bronze, for light contour  EYES (I must have done a decent job - several ppl commented on them. Or maybe I did a bad job. These people are not pepole whose makeup acumen I trust): Maybelline CT, Matte Brown Wnw single es, Nutty, lid medium matte brown from SK Eye on Neutrals, Matte palette in crease WnW Trashed, outer crease (it's sparkly black and very easy to blend - a great instant smokey eye) NYX Nude on Nude palette, top row 2nd shade for brow highlight e.l.f. liquid liner, black Maybelline One on One mascara, very black - several coats today  LIPS: NYX chestnut liner WnW MegaLast l/s, Bare it All MAC lipglass, MadCap  Is it a little crazy that I love matte, nude shades but then I go back and add a little gloss? If it's supposed to be nude, like naked, I feel like a little gloss is always necessary. My lips are not naturally matte, and when they are the are ashy - I don't want ashy-looking lipstick, KWIM?


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for weighing in Sage.  I like the idea of a "low" buy to ease myself into it.  I did go nearly a month without
> buying new nail polish, mainly because my four 99-bottle racks are totally full.  I now have overflow there too.  I did
> well actually limiting myself to only eight new polishes per month.  I only exceeded that twice.  I can take that a
> step further and just get limited edition NPs in my favorite brands only, not to exceed maybe 5 NPs/mth.


  I like the NP limit system. Kinda do the same for your makeup. I'm sure you don't _*need *_anything else.

  Sagehen I was going to mention a makeup budget, too, but didn't think I should be talking since I don't set one for myself. LOL. But yes set a monthly allowance for yourself. Once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I like the NP limit system. Kinda do the same for your makeup. I'm sure you don't _*need*_ anything else.  Sagehen I was going to mention a makeup budget, too, but didn't think I should be talking since I don't set one for myself. LOL. But yes set a monthly allowance for yourself. Once it's gone, it's gone.


  Well, I am not perfect with it. I have exceeded it twice - once when a couple of LE items I could not find otherwise popped up available brand new, and this month when I suddenly decided I wanted some holiday sets. But I am sticking to it after this month.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a good idea about setting a monthly budget and sticking to it. Set an amount that is reasonable and go from there.  I know a lot of times things are hyped so that makes us buy buy buy.  What about doing instore purchases instead of online purchases....Sometimes if I go into store and swatch things that makes make u think twice about it... for example I was all for buying the MSFs in the divine collection but when I went into the store & swatches them I wasn't impressed so I left them right there


----------



## sagehen (Nov 14, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> That's a good idea about setting a monthly budget and sticking to it. Set an amount that is reasonable and go from there.  I know a lot of times things are hyped so that makes us buy buy buy.  What about doing instore purchases instead of online purchases....Sometimes if I go into store and swatch things that makes make u think twice about it... for example I was all for buying the MSFs in the divine collection but when I went into the store & swatches them I wasn't impressed so I left them right there


  Another good idea. It makes you rethink if you have to find in store, get dressed, put on a face and prepare to deal with the masses (OK, at least this is my process lol). It is so (too) easy to just add a bunch of things to one's cart and press "place order". Even stuff you had not planned to purchase.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

Having Sephora in town has really curbed my shopping there. I'm able to get samples and think longer about purchases. Plus most things aren't LE. With no MAC in my town I'm subject to the online LE frenzy. When I visit MAC in person it doesn't draw me in at all. Something about the setup is a turnoff. The MAC ladies @Belk in Columbia, SC have all been quite nice though. Not my typical experience at MAC. I'm more apt to buy from nice people.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> If you have nothing to part w/ Medgal then nothing will be coming in for the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's pretty strict, but_* exactly what I need!*_  I tend to collect foundation but of late I've made a concerted effort not to buy any more until I've used all that I have.
  I have awful under eye  hyperpigmentation that is more pronounced at varying times, then others...like allergy season.  I've been using a lightening serum that really 
  seems to be working but I still need to use concealer.  I'm using the MAC mineralize concealer in an effort to use it up.  After I apply the MC I use the MAC highlighter 
  pen and then the Ben Nye powder to set it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I like the NP limit system. Kinda do the same for your makeup. I'm sure you don't _*need *_anything else.
> 
> Sagehen I was going to mention a makeup budget, too, but didn't think I should be talking since I don't set one for myself. LOL. But yes set a monthly allowance for yourself. Once it's gone, it's gone.


   You're correct MissTT.  I could wear what I have for a year or more w/o buying a single item and not come up short at all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Is it a little crazy that I love matte, nude shades but then I go back and add a little gloss? If it's supposed to be nude, like naked, I feel like a little gloss is always necessary. My lips are not naturally matte, and when they are the are ashy - I don't want ashy-looking lipstick, KWIM?


  Often Sage, it is all about the hype.  I totally agree.  And no one wants to be without the hot item of the moment....until the next hot item comes along and the vicious 
  cycle starts all over again!  This looks you created sounds really very nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> That's a good idea about setting a monthly budget and sticking to it. Set an amount that is reasonable and go from there. I know a lot of times things are hyped so that makes us buy buy buy. What about doing instore purchases instead of online purchases....Sometimes if I go into store and swatch things that makes make u think twice about it... for example I was all for buying the MSFs in the divine collection but when I went into the store & swatches them I wasn't impressed so I left them right there


    I've befriended a MAC SA and I order from my local store, through her.  Sometimes I sit on the perimeter while everyone is ordering online because most things launch 
   there first, and then in the stores, but at least I know I'll get what I want.  She has been so nice that I prefer to give her store the business.  She is not pushy and will tell 
   me honestly when something just won't work or isn't worth the money.  Also, if there's something that I've preordered and I hear on the threads that it's a bust, I cancel it. 
   Conversely, if something that I've rejected is really special I add that to my order.  This arrangement helps a lot because of the limited quantities that MAC releases.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Having Sephora in town has really curbed my shopping there. I'm able to get samples and think longer about purchases. Plus most things aren't LE. With no MAC in my town I'm subject to the online LE frenzy. When I visit MAC in person it doesn't draw me in at all. Something about the setup is a turnoff. The MAC ladies @Belk in Columbia, SC have all been quite nice though. Not my typical experience at MAC. I'm more apt to buy from nice people.


  That's pretty cool MissTT.  I've been fortunate enough to have a ggod experience with the staff of my local MAC store.  We've actually danced around the store and 
   had a blast.  They're pretty amazing and completely opposite of some of the stories that I've heard about some MAC locations!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT where is Pretty Packages??? 



 I haven't seen her on any of the threads lately.  I hope all is well!!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *Ladies, I need an intervention.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  these are all great ideas. i often have this slight obsession with something or other, and i tend to let it just play itself out. usually once i realize i've gone a little over board, i calm down, at least for a while. periodically i give things to my younger cousins...things that are good but that i know i won't use.

  i like the idea of one in, one out, but i'm not good at getting rid of items that i love, and i tend to love my makeup. that's why i bought it, right?

  lately i've found staying away from the boards (except this one) helps. i just check in once in a while to see swatches or whatever, but try not to read all the hype that surrounds the products.  at the end of the day, i've made enough errors picking products that are supposed to be sooo great, but are only so-so or not that great for me.

  i like that in this thread that there are people reminding me about products in my stash, or new techniques, and that there is so much random banter happening at the same time...

  miss tt - mac mineralize is good, if you get an nw shade, and laura mercier secret camouflage is pretty good too...you can blend it to suit your skin day to day, and you just need to mix with a little eye cream for use under the eye. it's quite stiff, and can be used all over the face. i find it really good since i have different shades of skin in different areas of my face, and seem to change colour from week to week!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MissTT where is Pretty Packages???
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen her on any of the threads lately.  I hope all is well!!


  yes i was wondering the same thing!
  and every time i see that avatar pic, my eyes lit up cuz i think it's PP...but it's not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

aradhana said:


> these are all great ideas. i often have this slight obsession with something or other, and i tend to let it just play itself out. usually once i realize i've gone a little over board, i calm down, at least for a while. periodically i give things to my younger cousins...things that are good but that i know i won't use.
> 
> *i like the idea of one in, one out, but i'm not good at getting rid of items that i love, and i tend to love my makeup. that's why i bought it, right?*
> 
> ...


  Right...letting go is hard.  I would have to replace it with something majorly spectacular!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

aradhana said:


> yes i was wondering the same thing!
> and every time i see that avatar pic, my eyes lit up cuz i think it's PP...but it's not.
> 
> 
> ...


   Yes, me too, and then I realize many others have that same avatar!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes! I do the same thing with the avatar. I get all excited and then realize it's someone new. I even get fooled by my own avatar. I need to personalize it. PP is very busy at work and moved recently so she's just - you know how that goes. Send her some prayers and good vibrations for serenity and patience plus a good job opportunity. She texted me yesterday and today. I'll tell her to check in with us. CC, too. We text, but I miss having her here. She's doing big things now and she should come by and share with everyone. I'm proud of her. She was all sweet the other day saying I inspired her. Girl tryin' to make me misty-eyed. I'll tell them both to stay off the rest of the boards so they aren't tempted, but come by here PLEASE.

  I have Minealize concealer and I've put Light Boost in my cart several times, but just left it for whatever reason. I'll try Mineralize out again tomorrow to see if I like it better than NARS but I don't think I did. They gave me NC42. Is that wrong? I should have NW? MAC's system always messes w/ me. Especially b/c their employees don't give me NW either.
  aradhana - do you have any video links on using the Secret Camouflage that are good? I was looking for some earlier today, but got bored. The LM rep was in the store Tuesday, but she didn't speak to me.( How you gonna walk into a breakroom where you don't work and not speak to the person standing in there? Or sit back there during someone's hour dinner break and not acknowledge them?) Anyway I don't use or sell SC b/c mixing on a daily basis sounds like a PITA, but it's probably what I need to do. Especially since I feel like my face is in a constant state of tanning/fading. So what's the deal exactly w/ the two shades? Is one a corrector? Which palette do you use?

  Medgal I use an SA now, too, and it really helps b/c I'm not really stalking the websites and impulse buying. I get to wait a week or so and see what's working on folks and edit my order accordingly. (Often to BU lol.) But I do dismiss items, too, plus I'm earning Nordstrom Notes so I tell myself that's earning a discount.

  Sagehen - wrong thread, but I am now eating the Reese's at a ridiculous rate. Opened the bag today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *Yes! I do the same thing with the avatar. I get all excited and then realize it's someone new. I even get fooled by my own avatar. I need to personalize it. PP is very busy at work and moved recently so she's just - you know how that goes. Send her some prayers and good vibrations for serenity and patience plus a good job opportunity. She texted me yesterday and today. I'll tell her to check in with us. CC, too. We text, but I miss having her here. She's doing big things now and she should come by and share with everyone. I'm proud of her. She was all sweet the other day saying I inspired her. Girl tryin' to make me misty-eyed. I'll tell them both to stay off the rest of the boards so they aren't tempted, but come by here PLEASE.*
> 
> I have Minealize concealer and I've put Light Boost in my cart several times, but just left it for whatever reason. I'll try Mineralize out again tomorrow to see if I like it better than NARS but I don't think I did. They gave me NC42. Is that wrong? I should have NW? MAC's system always messes w/ me. Especially b/c their employees don't give me NW either.
> aradhana - do you have any video links on using the Secret Camouflage that are good? I was looking for some earlier today, but got bored. The LM rep was in the store Tuesday, but she didn't speak to me.( How you gonna walk into a breakroom where you don't work and not speak to the person standing in there? Or sit back there during someone's hour dinner break and not acknowledge them?) Anyway I don't use or sell SC b/c mixing on a daily basis sounds like a PITA, but it's probably what I need to do. Especially since I feel like my face is in a constant state of tanning/fading. So what's the deal exactly w/ the two shades? Is one a corrector? Which palette do you use?
> ...


   Thanks for the update MissTT!! I've grown very fond of you ladies and care so much about your well-being.  I'm glad they're both okay!

​   I have SA's at a few of the dept stores as well.  They are not pushy, they have come to know my preferences and they look out for me.  They're actually all pretty 
   sweet.  I'm lucky to meet such nice people.  They hold on to the special items for me and even throw in a little surprise every now and then.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes! I do the same thing with the avatar. I get all excited and then realize it's someone new. I even get fooled by my own avatar. I need to personalize it. PP is very busy at work and moved recently so she's just - you know how that goes. Send her some prayers and good vibrations for serenity and patience plus a good job opportunity. She texted me yesterday and today. I'll tell her to check in with us. CC, too. We text, but I miss having her here. She's doing big things now and she should come by and share with everyone. I'm proud of her. She was all sweet the other day saying I inspired her. Girl tryin' to make me misty-eyed. *I'll tell them both to stay off the rest of the boards so they aren't tempted,* *but come by here PLEASE.*
> 
> I have Minealize concealer and I've put Light Boost in my cart several times, but just left it for whatever reason. I'll try Mineralize out again tomorrow to see if I like it better than NARS but I don't think I did. They gave me NC42. Is that wrong? I should have NW? MAC's system always messes w/ me. Especially b/c their employees don't give me NW either.
> aradhana - do you have any video links on using the Secret Camouflage that are good? I was looking for some earlier today, but got bored. The LM rep was in the store Tuesday, but she didn't speak to me.( How you gonna walk into a breakroom where you don't work and not speak to the person standing in there? Or sit back there during someone's hour dinner break and not acknowledge them?) Anyway I don't use or sell SC b/c mixing on a daily basis sounds like a PITA, but it's probably what I need to do. Especially since I feel like my face is in a constant state of tanning/fading. So what's the deal exactly w/ the two shades? Is one a corrector? Which palette do you use?
> ...


  yes! this thread is DIFFERENT...it's definitely less time consuming, and much more like a real conversation...! and it has us of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  mineralize concealer - i use nw35 under the eyes. i don't usually use this elsewhere on my face, though in theory if there were somewhere equally as light that i needed to counteract blue undertone i guess i could use it....but there isn't.  using an NC concealer is not wrong, but in that case the concealer either needs to be heavy enough coverage to conceal the blue, or you need additional corrector. the NW takes care of the pinky peachy colour corrector business...

  I also have NC42 in select cover-up, but I would use that only on undereye (too light for the rest of my face), for that yellow highlight/halo effect, whereas the NW35 is dark enough to look more 'naturally' like my skintone.

  Not all the SA's will give me NW...it sort of depends partly on their experience with darker (esp. indian) skintones, and personal preference (if they espouse the 'match-the-skin-next-to-the-under-eye' ideology, or the 'highlight-the-undereye' ideology.) Sometimes I find what they suggest depends on what I ask for as well, and how much effort they think i feel like putting into the look. For example, no SA has ever recommended to me to buy two foundations so that I can contour my face or match the different toned areas...but if I went in and asked for it, I'm pretty sure they'd be able to help me out!

  As for the Laura Mercier, i use SC-6. the lighter shade is ever so slightly pinky but i don't know whether it actually has a corrector in it. I go through phases of using it, but overall I think the usefulness outweighs the PITA factor, because it has such good coverage (and mixing it with lightweight eyecream allows you to vary the consistency and converage) and you don't need to reach for a bunch of different shades.

  I don't have any video links for the SC unfortunately. I had a Laura Mercier SA show me how to use it back when I  was getting married and wanted to have a flawless complexion for the big day. basically you use a brush (i have the LM concealer brush for this as well) to mix the shades on the back of your hand, and hold it up to your face to compare the shade with whatever area you're trying to match. then apply. in the case of undereye, you mix first with the cream, _then_ apply. It sounds harder than it is...in fact nowadays since i'm often crunched for time but have a few discolourations to conceal, i sometimes mix directly on my face. playing with fire, i tell you!

  hmmm maybe i should do a video for you. but it would really suck....

  oh so yesterday i went to a l'oreal warehouse sale, and picked up the true match lumi foundation in n7-8. have any of you ladies tried it before? This morning I was a bit concerned that it looked a bit too dramatic, but I think it might be because I got accustomed to wearing tinted moisturiser all the time. colourwise it seems pretty good...maybe a hair on the dark side but not much.

  i also got an infallible shadow in golden emerald 335. Love it! I wore it today on the upper and lightly on lower lids with MAC buckwheat eyeshadow on the outer corners and MAC bronze as the crease/transition. oh and i threw on a light dusting of loverush (wore it on my apples this time!) and some heaux with currant. gotta love that lipstick...it's something truly magical...the way it wears off looking like you ate popsicles or something!

  anyway, hope you ladies are off to a great start on your weekends!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2013)

aradhana said:


> *yes! this thread is DIFFERENT...it's definitely less time consuming, and much more like a real conversation...! and it has us of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Very sweet comment about the thread Aradhana!  I find it interesting that we all have numerous products---concealers & foundation as we strive to find our various holy grail match. I've never tried the L'oreal foundation, probably because I have way too many that I now vow to finish before I try anything else.  I'm actually satisfied with my current 'best match' foundation and will likely stick with it unless/until it's discontinued or someone convinces me that there's a foundation that I shouldn't live without.




 Now you've gone and mentioned something that I don't have, but about which I'm aware there's some buzz.  Now I'm tempted to check out the ISs.  Like that lip combo!

I was somewhat bad in the shopping department---I ordered the new MAC Masterclass brushes...the ones that look like tooth brushes and a few of the Dior holiday nail lacquers. I'm a work in progress...be patient with me!





Ladies, I've decided to start making bows for Abby's hair because the ones that I like for her are way too expensive for me to purchase.  So that's how I'll be spending at least a portion of my weekend.  My daughter is coming over later for M & MT----that's mommy & me time, as she likes to call it.  We'll do our nails, watch movies and eat ridiculous junk food!

I hope you all have a fun weekend too!!!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :kiss: [COLOR=008000]Very sweet comment about the thread Aradhana!  I find it interesting [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]that we all have numerous products---concealers & foundation as we strive to find our various holy grail match.[/COLOR][COLOR=008000] I've never tried the L'oreal foundation, probably because I have way too many that I now vow to finish before I try anything else.  I'm actually satisfied with my current 'best match' foundation [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]and will likely stick with it unless/until it's discontinued or someone convinces me that there's a foundation that I shouldn't live without.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000] [/COLOR] :nono: [COLOR=008000] Now you've gone and mentioned something that I don't have, but about which I'm aware there's some buzz.  Now I'm tempted to check out the ISs.  Like that lip combo![/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]I was somewhat bad in the shopping department---I ordered the new MAC Masterclass brushes...the ones that look like tooth brushes and a few of the Dior holiday nail lacquers. [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]I'm a work in progress...be patient with me![/COLOR] :thud:  [COLOR=008000]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Ladies, I've decided to start making bows for Abby's hair because the ones that I like for her are way too expensive for me to purchase.  So that's how I'll be spending at least a portion of my [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]weekend.  My daughter is coming over later for M & MT----that's mommy & me time, as she likes to call it.  We'll do our nails, watch movies and eat [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]ridiculous junk food![/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]I hope you all have a fun weekend too!!![/COLOR]


 wow! I'm surprised you don't have any infallible shadows actually. But, I also don't think they're going anywhere, so you can probably take your time checking them out! And apparently there are similar products by other companies too.   It's a great idea to make your own bows. My ex-husband's mom use to have different kerchiefs for their shi tzu which was nice...especially around holidays and things he had like a Christmas themed one etc... M&mt sounds like a great way to spend time together and super relaxing too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2013)

aradhana said:


> M&mt sounds like a great way to spend time together and super relaxing too!


    Frankly, Aradhana, I don't deserve any ISs!  I have more eyeshadow than I'll ever live long enough to use!!!  But, I'm curious so I'll check them out, leisurely as you
   suggest!

  I ordered holiday themed ribbon (oh I'm a hopeless sap) because we observe both Hanukkah and Christmas.  This year Hanukkah begins the day before Thanksgiving
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which creates an interesting decorating scenario.  I have fall colors and a beautiful Thanksgiving table cloth out now.  I've decided  to go full-speed with the Hanukkah decorations the day after Thanksgiving!  I'll bring out the Menorahs now but save the brilliant Hanukkah blue that I love after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2013)

I decided to play around with golds today..in a soft fall Sunday kind of way!


*EYES: *
UDPP
CHANEL Illusion D’ Ombre, *Initiation* (Platinum Bronze) cream shadow
Bronze gold e/s to lid over Chanel cream shadow, MAC Her Cocoa Quad
Warm Antique gold above crease, MAC Her Cocoa Quad
Chocolate Bronze to crease, MAC Her Cocoa Quad
Soft Peach to brow highlight area, MAC Her Cocoa Quad
Blacktrack gel liner to upper lash-line
Bronze Gold e/s to lower lash line
Black Ice Pro Long Wear pencil eye pencil to water line

FACE:
La Bella Donna Coexist to prime
 Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation, *80 Beige*
P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC Richly Honed Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF to contour
MAC Bad Girl Gone Good powder blush
MAC Diamonds CCB topped w/Estèe Lauder Heat Wave Gelee to high-points. .
Chanel Les Beiges # 30 powder to finish the look 
Eminence Sweet Red Rose Tonique to set   _*THIS FEELS LIKE A ROSE GARDEN PARTY ON YOUR FACE*_

LIPS:
MAC Cork lip liner
MAC Nude (Riri) lipstick
MAC Wet Wild & Wonderful lip glass


 

NAILS: Dior nail lacquer in Gold, Holiday 2012


----------



## aradhana (Nov 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I decided to play around with golds today..in a soft fall Sunday kind of way!
> 
> 
> *EYES: *
> ...


  this sounds so nice...especially that party on your face again! 
  i missed out on diamonds. hopefully that'll come back at some point.
  you know last time you mentioned bggg dupes i thought i had eternal sun, but it's actually eversun that i have. i should probably try to find some comparison pics...


----------



## sagehen (Nov 17, 2013)

OK, I had a decent face on today:  FACE: ELDW Foundation, Rich Caramel with a drop of New Truffle, mixed with a tiny bit of LM Radiance Primer NYX pot concealer, orange, under eyes, then It Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye on top of that silica powder to set concealer ELDW Mineral Powder, Intensity 5, to  set face MAC Lovecrush blush  EYES: Maybelline CT, Pomegranate Punk, on lid and just above WnW Color Icon Trio, Knock on Wood (#383): bottom shade on lid, middle shade in crease, top shade on browbone Jordana brow powder, Brunette Maybelline Line Express eyeliner, black, upper and lower lids Maybelline One on One mascara, very black  LIPS: Maybelline Baby Lips, Quenched WnW Fergie lipstick, Ferguson Crest Cabernet  I wore Essie nail polish in Smokin Hot, but I wish I had worn Sable Collar. Oh well, next time.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 17, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I wore Essie nail polish in Smokin Hot, but I wish I had worn Sable Collar. Oh well, next time.


  sounds like an appropriately fall look with the wine and the sultry nail polishes...
  did a google image search - both of those nail colours look really nice and sophisticated... i don't know why i pictured smokin hot would be an orange red!

  is baby lips like a balm type of product? does it mix with your lipstick, or just acts as a softening/conditioning base?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 17, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sounds like an appropriately fall look with the wine and the sultry nail polishes... did a google image search - both of those nail colours look really nice and sophisticated... i don't know why i pictured smokin hot would be an orange red!  is baby lips like a balm type of product? does it mix with your lipstick, or just acts as a softening/conditioning base?


  I saw on the retro matte thread, I think, a tip to use the baby lips as sort of a lip primer, especially in this weather. The Quenched one is colorless and does pretty well.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 17, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I saw on the retro matte thread, I think, a tip to use the baby lips balm as sort of a lip primer, especially in this weather. The Quenched one is colorless and does pretty well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2013)

aradhana said:


> this sounds so nice...*especially that party on your face again! *
> i missed out on diamonds. hopefully that'll come back at some point.
> you know last time you mentioned bggg dupes i thought i had eternal sun, but it's actually eversun that i have. i should probably try to find some comparison pics...






Diamonds is nice but I think you can achieve the same effect with other CCBs & highlighters.
         I've never heard of Eversun.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000] Sage most of your products sound edible:lol: !  I'm assuming that lipstick is a vampy burgundy????  Love the[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   look!!!  I broke[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]own and ordered another vampy lipstick today....Dior Black Tie.  Shame on me!!![/COLOR]    :lol:  [COLOR=008000]Diamonds is nice but I think you can achieve the same effect with other CCBs & highlighters.[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]         I've never heard of Eversun.[/COLOR]


  Medgal, what happened to your intervention?!?  eta - I am sad that Sable Collar looks just like Smokin Hot on my nails. Well, a lot like it - just a smidge warmer. I can't see the duochrome from the bottle on the nails. Anyway, I slapped a coat of glitter on top and called it a day.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000] Sage most of your products sound edible:lol: !  I'm assuming that lipstick is a vampy burgundy????  Love the[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   look!!!  I broke[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]own and ordered another vampy lipstick today....Dior Black Tie.  Shame on me!!![/COLOR]    :lol:  [COLOR=008000]Diamonds is nice but I think you can achieve the same effect with other CCBs & highlighters.[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]         I've never heard of Eversun.[/COLOR]


 Eversun was from style warriors, and I think also came out previously with a beauty powder blush collection. It's darker than gingerly and kind of a burnt orange. Not too far from sunbasque.   I might still check out eternal sun...it seems more brown and I really like how subtle the prolongwear blushes were.  Sagehen -I've been slapping glitter coats on everything myself.... Thanks fie the tip about the babysoft! I will try it next time they're on sale...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> eta - I am sad that Sable Collar looks just like Smokin Hot on my nails. Well, a lot like it - just a smidge warmer. I can't see the duochrome from the bottle on the nails. Anyway, I slapped a coat of glitter on top and called it a day.


  Sage, I fell off the wagon before it even left the depot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was bored so I started exploring web sites.  I was
   nosing around for a rose gold NP for my daughter.  It started innocently enough but I got sucked in by pretty 
   colors and free shipping.

​   I love the look of glitter NP but I hate how hard and how much effort it requires to get it off....so much so that I 
   pretty much limit myself to an accent nail with glitter.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000] Sage, I fell off the wagon before it even left the depot:lol: I was bored so I started exploring web sites.  I was[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   nosing around for a rose [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]gold NP for my daughter.  It started innocently enough but I got sucked in by pretty[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   colors and free shipping.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]​   I love the look of glitter NP but I hate how hard and how much effort it requires to get it off....so much so that I[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   pretty much limit myself to an [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]accent nail with glitter.[/COLOR]


  I usually limit to an accent nail too, but this shade I used last night looked so flat on my nails that I just slapped on some glitter because it added immediate dimension. I know I will regret it when it's time to change because I always do when I overdo the glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Thanks fie the tip about the babysoft! I will try it next time they're on sale...


   A couple of blush comparisons, namely Bad Girl Gone Good & Gingerly----pretty close here in natural lighting.





Here are some of my other palettes.  Shows how much I favor orange/coral blush


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I usually limit to an accent nail too, but this shade I used last night looked so flat on my nails that I just slapped on some glitter because it added immediate dimension. I know I will regret it when it's time to change because I always do when I overdo the glitter.


    Did you use a glitter nail polish or glitter as in plain all-purpose glitter?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]   Did you use a glitter nail polish or glitter as in plain all-purpose glitter?[/COLOR]


  Oh, just a glitter nail polish. I try to find one that either matches the nail color or contrasts completely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Oh, just a glitter nail polish. I try to find one that either matches the nail color or contrasts completely.


  Me too.  I inquired because some of the ladies in these threads are very crafty & talented and make good use of multipurpose products....me, not so much!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 18, 2013)

aradhana said:


> yes i was wondering the same thing!
> and every time i see that avatar pic, my eyes lit up cuz i think it's PP...but it's not.
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Hey ladies,  

  I got my text and had to come check in.  Thank  you soooo much for the kind words. I feel the same about our little corner of the board.   I've missed you all too.   I got so far behind I haven't ventured to the mac collex threads.  I just logged in to see when Punk couture is coming out. But the idea of catching up was too much at the time.  Silly I know.  (I'm all caught up here though, and quoted a bunch post but lost them).  Things got really busy and stressful really fast. I was sick the second week in October and was coming home crashing out.  Then I found out my Landlord sold her place and gave me 10 days to move.  I had to move to the boonies, and drive 100 miles a day, and an 1.5-2 hours one way.   There has been a lot of changes at work. I don't feel like getting into them, but I need to get out. LOL    I even missed the Mac Holiday Collex.  I got the nude and red lipppie, and tried to get the purple from someone on here but couldn't check back in quick enough before someone else snagged it.  So I'll be back around. Need to get settled here, but not too settled.  And if I can pray for a miracle, I'll have a new job and house by 12/14.  LOL  I'm also looking into going to grad school.  
  I have barely wore any makeup, I've tried to put some looks together recently, and my stuff is just all over the place, brushes were dirty.   It was frustrating. LOL 

  i'm so anxious to hear what CC is doing.  I think I'm going to text her and be nosey.  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I got my text and had to come check in.  Thank  you soooo much for the kind words. I feel the same about our little corner of the board.   I've missed you all too.   I got so far behind I haven't ventured to the mac collex threads.  I just logged in to see when Punk couture is coming out. But the idea of catching up was too much at the time.  Silly I know.  (I'm all caught up here though, and quoted a bunch post but lost them).  Things got really busy and stressful really fast. I was sick the second week in October and was coming home crashing out.  Then I found out my Landlord sold her place and gave me 10 days to move.  I had to move to the boonies, and drive 100 miles a day, and an 1.5-2 hours one way.   There has been a lot of changes at work. I don't feel like getting into them, but I need to get out. LOL    I even missed the Mac Holiday Collex.  I got the nude and red lipppie, and tried to get the purple from someone on here but couldn't check back in quick enough before someone else snagged it.  So I'll be back around. Need to get settled here, but not too settled.  And if I can pray for a miracle, I'll have a new job and house by 12/14.  LOL  I'm also looking into going to grad school.
> I have barely wore any makeup, I've tried to put some looks together recently, and my stuff is just all over the place, brushes were dirty.   It was frustrating. LOL
> ...









​Yay!  So glad to hear from you Pretty! I'm glad you're feeling better and I'm very sorry for your recent troubles.  Clearly you're dealing with a lot and I pray that things work out better for you.  I miss picking on you...



 for shame, for shame, for shame...did I just think and then type that?  I tend to pick on people when I really like them, so it's a good thing!!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 18, 2013)

Yay for seeing prettypackages! Don't feel silly about not catching up with the MAC threads; I have unsubbed from most of them because it's the same ole same ole until the products come out. I definitely stay up in this thread too.  I too pray that things will work out for you soon. And I hope you feel better.  And, I wore the same makeup from Saturday's post, minus the blush, just to stay OT. I wanted to see it with the Sable Collar n/p. Meh. It really brought out the brown in the polish instead of the plum. Whatevs.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey PP, missed ya.... things will hopefully work out for you soon!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm glad you stopped in, PP. Big huge hugs to you my friend. We really need to get you a new job.

  Dear Santa,
  Does your bag fit a new house and new job for PP? I sure hope so.
  Love,
  TT


----------



## aradhana (Nov 19, 2013)

PP! Hang in there! Hope all goes well and you find your groove... Don't worry bout missing the holiday collection , i'm sure you'll be able to find it in cco's later anyway.  I find a lot of stuff sticks around in the shops anyway, at least round here.  My nars guy bourdon blushes blushes arrived yesterday, and I have to agree with the coeur battant enabling except to also add day dream. These blushes are so awesome I don't know where to start.  Perfection basically. I guess maybe daydream you might want to swatch first if you're darker skin tone than me, cuz i'm not sure how it would look.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

How did Daydream look on you, aradhana? I think it's too light for me, but I haven't tried to put it on my face. I'm always wearing makeup when I'm at the store. I have CB, but haven't even taken it out of the bag. I don't know what lip color to wear it with. Any ideas?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How did Daydream look on you, aradhana? I think it's too light for me, but I haven't tried to put it on my face. I'm always wearing makeup when I'm at the store. I have CB, but haven't even taken it out of the bag. I don't know what lip color to wear it with. Any ideas?


 I've seen that pretty face MissTT and your coloring----I don't think Daydream is too light for you.  I have similar shades and know that you can wear it. The only reason that I didn't get it was because of the similar blushes in my stash.  I love CB!  You ladies didn't steer me wrong there.  I wore a bare eye look (Dark Pigment & eyeliner) and a bright blue based pink lipstick...I can't recall which but it was definitely a MAC shade.   Oh I can totally see you in this look MissTT !!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

i am still not hearing all this talk of Couer Battant! See no evil, hear no evil. I just can't fall for NARS blushes, because I might want many of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> i am still not hearing all this talk of Couer Battant! See no evil, hear no evil. I just can't fall for NARS blushes, because I might want many of them.


 





Awww no you don't!  You don't get off the hook for that lame excuse!  



 Let CB be the one blush representing NARS in your stash.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've seen that pretty face MissTT and your coloring----I don't think Daydream is too light for you.  I have similar shades and know that you can wear it. The only reason that I didn't get it was because of the similar blushes in my stash.  I love CB!  You ladies didn't steer me wrong there.  I wore a bare eye look (Dark Pigment & eyeliner) and a bright blue based pink lipstick...I can't recall which but it was definitely a MAC shade.   Oh I can totally see you in this look MissTT !!!
> I have a few bold pinks that I really don't wear: Moxie, Party Parrot, Pink Pigeon; and a few that have never been opened: Daddy's Little Girl, Flat Out Fabulous. Maybe a couple more I can't think of. I've got a sample of Dark pigment so I'm thinking I should bust out CB tomorrow. Thanks for the tips.
> I haven't been able to pull of pale blushes. To me they look ashy on my cheeks. I wish I could bring my Tom Ford Cheek brush to Sephora and try on Daydream. I can't even get Orgasm to show up on me in a nice way which is weird b/c the MUA for them got it too look really pretty on my cheeks and he didn't even use a dense brush that I noticed.
> 
> ...


  What you really don't want to hear about ins NARS Taj Mahal. I resisted that blush for _years _b/c it was supposed to be the HG of WOC. I picked it up during one of the 20% off sales and I have to admit everyone was right. I've worn this several times in the 5 days I've owned it.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

Y'all my fingers are still firmly in my ears - no NARS blushes! I am also trying not to give in with the MUFE purple blushes someone in this thread mentioned in another (she know who she is... lol).  On the topic of Fall shades while the month is still on...Carbonized e/s. I want to wear it soon. Love it. Does anyone have any combos to suggest? Last time I wore it, it was part of a brown smokey eye, which I liked but I wonder if y'all have any more ideas.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> On the topic of Fall shades while the month is still on...Carbonized e/s. I want to wear it soon. Love it. Does anyone have any combos to suggest? Last time I wore it, it was part of a brown smokey eye, which I liked but I wonder if y'all have any more ideas.






Hang tough Sage!  You're way stronger than me!

   I love Carbonized e/s.  I wish it were permanent!  I used it all up---brown smokey eye, but also as a crease color with a black smokey eye.  Someone suggested that I get
   NARS Galapagos as a dupe.  The color may be similar but Galapagos is pretty shimmery.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ms TT, what's your skintone, if you don't mind? I just bought Daydream for my daughter and she's about NC44 or 45/MM 7.0 and hope this shows up on her as a work appropriate blush. She just started wearing blush but insists that "you know I only wear Nars blushes!"  Plus, she likes her blush to be very dramatic and noticeable. I asked her how my blush looked one day and she said she could barely see it. So I applied more. I caught a glimpse of myself in a mirror at the mall and looked like a damn drag queen (NTTAWWT but not the look I usually go for).   





MissTT said:


> How did Daydream look on you, aradhana? I think it's too light for me, but I haven't tried to put it on my face. I'm always wearing makeup when I'm at the store. I have CB, but haven't even taken it out of the bag. I don't know what lip color to wear it with. Any ideas?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I have a few bold pinks that I really don't wear: Moxie, Party Parrot, Pink Pigeon; and a few that have never been opened: Daddy's Little Girl, Flat Out Fabulous. Maybe a couple more I can't think of. I've got a sample of Dark pigment so I'm thinking I should bust out CB tomorrow. Thanks for the tips.
> I haven't been able to pull of pale blushes. To me they look ashy on my cheeks. I wish I could bring my Tom Ford Cheek brush to Sephora and try on Daydream. I can't even get Orgasm to show up on me in a nice way which is weird b/c the MUA for them got it too look really pretty on my cheeks and he didn't even use a dense brush that I noticed.
> 
> What you really don't want to hear about ins NARS Taj Mahal. I resisted that blush for _years _b/c it was supposed to be the HG of WOC. I picked it up during one of the 20% off sales and I have to admit everyone was right. I've worn this several times in the 5 days I've owned it.


   Would you believe that as much as I LOVE orange everything, I don't have Taj Mahal?  Don't even try it MissTT.  I've been a very bad girl this month!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:  [COLOR=008000]Hang tough Sage!  You're way stronger than me![/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]   I love Carbonized e/s.  I wish it were permanent!  I used it all up---brown smokey eye, but also as a crease color with a black smokey eye.  Someone suggested that I get[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]   NARS Galapagos as a [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]dupe.  The color may be similar but Galapagos is pretty shimmery. [/COLOR]


  I love Carbonized too. I cannot believe such a popular Veluxe Pearl shadow is not permanent. My interest was piqued again when it came out in the Antonio Lopez Creative Copper palette and I dug my old one out (and found a bu on a clearance board listing) So pretty. I am also thinking of using it as a crease shade with All that Glitters or Woodwinked. I need to play around with them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I love Carbonized too. I cannot believe such a popular Veluxe Pearl shadow is not permanent. My interest was piqued again when it came out in the Antonio Lopez Creative Copper palette and I dug my old one out (and found a bu on a clearance board listing) So pretty. I am also thinking of using it as a crease shade with All that Glitters or Woodwinked. I need to play around with them.


    It totally should be permanent.  It's one of the best MAC browns EVER IMHO!  Was that the only e/s palette in that collection?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

Loving Burgundy for today's look!

*EYES: *
UDPP
MAC Ardent cream shadow (blackened burgundy) Gareth Pugh collex to lids
Chanel Harmonie Palette, e/s Violet Plum from crease to transition area
Chanel Harmonie Palette, e/s Pale Pink to highlight brow
Blacktrack gel liner to upper lash-line
Chanel Harmonie Palette, e/s Violet Plum to lower lash line
 NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner, *Rue Bonaparte *to water line


FACE:
La Bella Donna Coexist to prime
MAC Face & Body Foundation
P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC *Richly Honed* Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF to contour
MAC *Lavish Living* Blush
MAC *Scene to be Seen* MSF to high-points
Hourglass Ambient Powder in *Radiant Light* to set look
MAC Fix + to set

LIPS:
 Chanel *Rouge Noir, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, Burgundy
Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet, *La Desirèe *(Burgundy Red)



NAILS: Chanel *Vamp*, Deep Berry


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

That face sounds perfectly Fall. I may break out my Gareth Pugh lipstick tomorrow because you reminded me of it! That is what I love about this thread. People's posts remind me of things in my stash that need more love and attention.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Would you believe that as much as I LOVE orange everything, I don't have Taj Mahal?  Don't even try it MissTT.  I've been a very bad girl this month!


  It's pretty, but I'll let you get it in your own time since it's only fair. I waited years despite what everyone was telling me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> That face sounds perfectly Fall. I may break out my Gareth Pugh lipstick tomorrow because you reminded me of it! That is what I love about this thread. People's posts remind me of things in my stash that need more love and attention.


  *Exactly*!  But you know what else?........all the talk about Carbonized made me miss it, so I ordered the Antonio Lopez Creative Copper Palette


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *You used up an entire shadow?!?! Now you've got me wanting this amazing shade. And you're tellin' me it's LE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, Carbonized and two other shadows are the only ones that I've ever completely used up!  And yes, to me it was just that amazing!! You can order it ---MAC put it in Antonio Lopez's Creative Copper palette.  Sage reminded me of how much I liked it, so I ordered the palette.  When AL launched I saw that Carbonized was in one of the palettes and I just don't recall why I didn't order it at that time.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ms TT, she will be 23 in 10 days. I did her makeup for proms but that was it (and I used whatever I had on hand from drugstore). I did her makeup for her college graduation activities in May, which was after I'd gotten into makeup, and used Taj Mahal and Exhibit A. Everyone commented how pretty the blush looked on her. She now owns Taj Mahal and is trying to co-opt my Exhibit A.   I'll tell her to look at some of your suggested blushes. I recently gave her the LaFemme blush in terracota. She really liked that one too.  Have you tried LaFemme blushes? They are extremely pigmented and aren't too expensive.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Ms TT, she will be 23 in 10 days. I did her makeup for proms but that was it (and I used whatever I had on hand from drugstore). I did her makeup for her college graduation activities in May, which was after I'd gotten into makeup, and used Taj Mahal and Exhibit A. Everyone commented how pretty the blush looked on her. She now owns Taj Mahal and is trying to co-opt my Exhibit A.   I'll tell her to look at some of your suggested blushes. I recently gave her the LaFemme blush in terracota. She really liked that one too.  Have you tried LaFemme blushes? They are extremely pigmented and aren't too expensive.


  pbi: LOVE LaFemme blushes! I will link the thread from this forum in here if I can find it.  http://www.specktra.net/t/171265/la-femme-blushes-woc-friendly


----------



## meka72 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sagehen, thanks for the link. I like the prices of LaFemme so much better than Nars prices. Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Sagehen, thanks for the link. I like the prices of LaFemme so much better than Nars prices. Lol.


  Girl, so do I. Do any of y'all think Magenta might be like CB? This is what I am telling myself.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 19, 2013)

I was a lemming and have CB but don't have LF Magenta. But at $3, you could always buy it...but then you'd have to buy other stuff just to get real value from the shipping charge. Well at least that's how it works in my head.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, Carbonized and two other shadows are the only ones that I've ever completely used up!  And yes, to me it was just that amazing!! You can order it ---MAC put it in Antonio Lopez's Creative Copper palette.  Sage reminded me of how much I liked it, so I ordered the palette.  When AL launched I saw that Carbonized was in one of the palettes and I just don't recall why I didn't order it at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Girl you know everything. I remember seeing this thread before. I will check it out, but honestly I don't need another blush. I have pretty much everything I'm wanting in that category. I maybe need something light like Daydream, but I don't know what to get that will show up and look good on me.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How did Daydream look on you, aradhana? I think it's too light for me, but I haven't tried to put it on my face. I'm always wearing makeup when I'm at the store. I have CB, but haven't even taken it out of the bag. I don't know what lip color to wear it with. Any ideas?
> to be honest it looks awesome. glowing. i took some pics, but in the pics it's really subtle, almost imperceptible...just makes the pics look nice. i can try to post a pic from my phone, but not sure you'll even be able to see the effect. i was actually wearing the two blushes together, and although CB looks crazy bright in the pan, it was looking totally normal on my skin.
> 
> i wore them today with the purples from the veronica quad on eyes and sheer lipgloss from illamasqua in torture. it's a coral peach...almost radioactive in the tube, but sheer, so it's ok. i found the sheer pop of colour worked well, and i imagine a lot of shades would work that way with CB.
> ...


  i wonder. i thought for sure CB might be a lot like one of the other magenta family blushes i have, but so far not the case....i don't have any LF blushes, so I can't say either way.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 19, 2013)

I counted & she has too many and should probably send Rotonde & BDC my way. Lol. I wanted to buy Rotonde during VIB sale but didn't. I read (somewhere on specktra) that Nars should have some sort of sale soon. Maybe I can get it then.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I was a lemming and have CB but don't have LF Magenta. But at $3, you could always buy it...but then you'd have to buy other stuff just to get real value from the shipping charge. Well at least that's how it works in my head.


  LOL this is true. This is what always happens to me.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

aradhana said:


> to be honest it looks awesome. glowing. i took some pics, but in the pics it's really subtle, almost imperceptible...just makes the pics look nice. i can try to post a pic from my phone, but not sure you'll even be able to see the effect. i was actually wearing the two blushes together, and although CB looks crazy bright in the pan, it was looking totally normal on my skin.
> 
> i wore them today with the purples from the veronica quad on eyes and sheer lipgloss from illamasqua in torture. it's a coral peach...almost radioactive in the tube, but sheer, so it's ok. i found the sheer pop of colour worked well, and i imagine a lot of shades would work that way with CB.
> i wonder. i thought for sure CB might be a lot like one of the other magenta family blushes i have, but so far not the case....i don't have any LF blushes, so I can't say either way.
> ...








 I actually think she has more than me. Blush is her love though. That's why I gave her my Danmari palette before I even swatched it. I knew I would just hoard it and she would actually use it. She definitely has, too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *We're through w/ you, Medgal. You probably shop in your sleep. (Especially when MAC launches LE late nights.) I'm kidding with you.  I can't spend $43 for one shadow. I really don't want the other shades. Maybe I'll check the clearance bin. You have me intrigued...*
> 
> My baby is 21. She's got NARS Debbie Harry, Danmari, Outlaw, Angelika/Laguna, Boys Don't Cry, and Rotonde. She'll have Joie de Vivre when she comes home next month (I'm using it right now) and One Night Stand and Couer Battant coming for Christmas. Someone add up how many NARS blushes my little girl has? She also has 2 MAC blushes Small Vanity and Hibiscus Kiss and 1 Le Metier de Beaute. I'm not even sure if she owns a drugstore blush. LOL
> 
> Girl you know everything. I remember seeing this thread before. I will check it out, but honestly I don't need another blush. I have pretty much everything I'm wanting in that category. I maybe need something light like Daydream, but I don't know what to get that will show up and look good on me.


 





Instead of 'binge eat' I 'binge shop.'  It would be funny were it not so pathetic!  I do get bored and shop late at night!  How did you know?  My MAC Linear brushes arrived today.  They look like tooth brushes that let's say, Ben Franklin would have used had he brushed his teeth!  I collect all types of brushes so I had to add them to my collection.  I'm going to bed before I find something else to buy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *You and Medgal are trying to get me w/ that Daydream blush*... I wanna try it on my face first. I swatched it on my hand and thought it was too light. But y'all are saying it will make me pretty so I wanna see it on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't force you to buy something that I don't have but Aradhana makes a pretty good argument for it.  Do you have Dior Rosy Glow Awakening Blush, *Petal*?  It is the prettiest pink blush that I own.  It looks like shocking plink in the compact but on the face it looks like the color is coming from within.  I love this blush better than any other pink blush in my stash!!!  It's just that amazing.  Try it on at your store!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

I think we're all here b/c we binge shop so no judgment coming from this direction.

  I don't have the Dior blush. I'll try to remember to swatch tomorrow when I go to work. I have NARS Mata Hari. It's darker than I expected it to be.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

Miss TT - you are spending the $43 on the whole palette - there are three nice veluxe pearl shadows in there. IJS.  Also - have you tried any of the NARS cream blushes?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I think we're all here b/c we binge shop so no judgment coming from this direction.
> 
> I don't have the Dior blush. I'll try to remember to swatch tomorrow when I go to work. *I have NARS Mata Hari. It's darker than I expected it to be.*


   Darker in a good way????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Also - have you tried any of the NARS cream blushes?






Oh all knowing one....Sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for this.  I wa beginning to feel like a complete idiot because I barely even looked at the other shades in the AL palette!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Also - have you tried any of the NARS cream blushes?


 Are the cream blushes nice? I purchased everyone of the Chanel creme blushes a couple of months ago. I think there are 5/6.  LOVE them so much!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]Oh all knowing one....Sage :lol:  Thanks for this.  I wa beginning to feel like a complete idiot because I barely even looked at the other shades in the AL palette![/COLOR]


  I so hope this one will come to the CCO - it looks like the only one that has not sold out.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]Are the cream blushes nice? I purchased everyone of the Chanel creme blushes a couple of months ago. I think there are 5/6.  LOVE them so much![/COLOR]


  I don't know - I am insomnia-shopping on NARS' site and I am looking at this cream blush called Montenegro (described as "rich mahogany"). I am trying to tamp down my curiosity.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You and Medgal are trying to get me w/ that Daydream blush... I wanna try it on my face first. I swatched it on my hand and thought it was too light. But y'all are saying it will make me pretty so I wanna see it on me.  :lmao:  I actually think she has more than me. Blush is her love though. That's why I gave her my Danmari palette before I even swatched it. I knew I would just hoard it and she would actually use it. She definitely has, too.


 Definitely try it on...I suspect you'll like it! If you can, try it with CB. They're an excellent duo!   I've been fending off late night urges to buy shoes...and that same logic applies of trying to maximize on items va shipping costs.... Do I really need *three*new  pairs of shoes?


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2013)

Ugh, shoes. Shopping. Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love having variety. I'm searching for boots right now and I'm so particular. I've got 10 pairs in my cart at 6pm.com right now. 6pm is my jam.

  I'm not a cream blush person so I have not tried the NARS. CC has Montenegro though. (Where she at? I told her to get in here! I'm gonna text her before I finish this post.) The cream blush NARS Enchanted is on sale for $10 on Sephora.com. I was going to try the Chanel cream blushes, but I successfully avoided them despite Medgal's raves. PP bought one when we were shopping together, but I passed. Mostly b/c I had just picked up a too expensive purse so I was very aware of my pennies in that moment.

  eta: I texted CC. That girl is in the middle of a nail polish restock. Imagine that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I don't know - I am insomnia-shopping on NARS' site and I am looking at this cream blush called Montenegro (described as "rich mahogany"). I am trying to tamp down my curiosity.


   Cut it out Sage.  I just like the name Mahogany.  I'm such an easy mark! Too, too pathetic, I am.  



 I'm tuning you out this time.  So, did you buy it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ugh, shoes. Shopping. Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 10 pairs MissTT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I love shoes too but I don't wear the amazing ones that I have...that's DT a change in life style.  Now I'm about balance and comfort, but I still rock 
  a 4/5 inch pair of heels every now and then.

  I love the idea of putting cream blush on before my foundation.  It's just awesome.  I got that from Erine.  I've been doing it that way ever since and I just love it!  

  I love my CC but she needs more NP like she needs another hole in her head---but I get it.  This is not a pot and kettle situation because_ I'm just like her!!!  _I'm still 
  trying to limit myself to 8 NPs per month and I'm doing ok.  I'm trying not to get into some of the new brands that the ladies are into on the NP thread.  I'm sticking to 
  brands I know and love.  Just got 3 of the Dior holiday NPs & 2 sets of Butter London NP.  Oh & I got one Estèe Lauder & one Deborah Lippmann, but one of those will 
  go to my daughter who wanted Rose Gold NP.  My Saks SA sent me 2 Dior NPs as a treat---so nice!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2013)

They're just in my cart while I narrow them down. I'm looking for brown riding boots and have been for at least two years. I always get distracted by other boots/shoes/makeup/dresses/etc. and then poor.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> They're just in my cart while I narrow them down. I'm looking for brown riding boots and have been for at least two years. I always get distracted by other boots/shoes/makeup/dresses/etc. and then poor.


 





 I know the feeling.  Well how much do you want to spend on riding boots because I can point you to some, but it'll cost ya!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2013)

I know... I think I want to stay under $200 as I mostly wear black footwear not brown (but everyone needs brown riding boots, right???) I've been so picky about the shade. I want a cognac. I also have small calves which probably poses the biggest issue. I do not want to look like I'm wearing galoshes. The circumference should be under 15". Preferably 14". The brands that make boots like that, like Coclico, want me to pay them $500-600. I don't like brown _that _much plus I find other things to spend that money on. Then I get distracted by beautiful redwood browns like Frye's or a taupe or rich chocolate brown. See that's why I hate brown. There are so many of them and they give a different feeling. If I had all the money in the world... La Canadienne is around $300+.

  Last year I was able to score a pair of Aquatalia Pips boots for about 70% off. I am totally in love. They are comfortable, gorgeous, and weatherproof. I can run in them. The bottom is quite lugged so my footing is always sure even in bad weather yet the shoe is 100% feminine since the lug sole is not visible. The heel is 3.5" and I wore them all day when we were in SC. I mean 4 hours in the mall all the way to dinner that night. I had to stop and buy gel insoles for the man for his Pumas, but I was able to walk all day in my boots. Wore them in the airports. Just the whole trip. I've been stalking the brand for the last year, but have been unable to find a similar deal. The quality is amazing so I know I should give in, but once you find a deal like that you just feel like you're getting robbed paying more.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000] Cut it out Sage.  I just like the name Mahogany.  I'm such an easy mark! Too, too pathetic, I am.  [/COLOR]hboy: [COLOR=008000] I'm tuning you out this time.  So, did you buy it?[/COLOR]


  I am trying to find it in the flesh - if I like I will buy.  I am being bad about wearing my heels too. I love them, but I am having a low-morale year at work. I refuse to pull it together most days - I am professional but I don't go for any extra oomph. I have not worn much jewelry either or many skirts. The men here seem to think it was for their entertainment. I told my boss (and it's partially true) that it's too cold in our suite for all that - it's slacks, blouses and sweaters and wedges at most now.  OH! FOTD:  FACE: Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Caramel It Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye concealer, Deep MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder, NW43 Iman blush, Sable for light contour no blush  EYES: Maybelline CT, Audacious Asphalt MAC Gentle Fume Quad: Waft on lid, with Gentle Fume on inner 1/3 Rondelle on brow bone, blended into crease with Carbon Jordana brow powder, brunette e.l.f liquid liner, Midnight, on top lid Ulta kohl liner, cobalt blue on lower lashline MAybelline One on One mascara, Very Black  LIPS: Ulta lip pencil, Mink NYX lip pencil, Prune MAC l/s, Taupe I know, I should have worn some more vampy lip color but I have an upper lip situation that dark lipstick draws attention to. Y'all know what I mean. It will be fixed tonight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I* know, I should have worn some more vampy lip color but I have an upper lip situation that dark lipstick draws attention to.* Y'all know what I mean. It will be fixed tonight.


 





!   The looks sounds nice Sage.  That's a pretty e/s quad!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I don't know - I am insomnia-shopping on NARS' site and I am looking at this cream blush called Montenegro (described as "rich mahogany"). I am trying to tamp down my curiosity.


  I wish I had a CCO close to me.  It's like an hour away.  I'd be annoyed if I got there and there wasn't a good selection.  Some CCOs are better than others.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I know... I think I want to stay under $200 as I mostly wear black footwear not brown (but everyone needs brown riding boots, right???) I've been so picky about the shade. I want a cognac. I also have small calves which probably poses the biggest issue. I do not want to look like I'm wearing galoshes. The circumference should be under 15". Preferably 14". The brands that make boots like that, like Coclico, want me to pay them $500-600. I don't like brown _that _much plus I find other things to spend that money on. Then I get distracted by beautiful redwood browns like Frye's or a taupe or rich chocolate brown. See that's why I hate brown. There are so many of them and they give a different feeling. If I had all the money in the world... La Canadienne is around $300+.
> 
> Last year I was able to score a pair of Aquatalia Pips boots for about 70% off. I am totally in love. They are comfortable, gorgeous, and weatherproof. I can run in them. The bottom is quite lugged so my footing is always sure even in bad weather yet the shoe is 100% feminine since the lug sole is not visible. The heel is 3.5" and I wore them all day when we were in SC. I mean 4 hours in the mall all the way to dinner that night. I had to stop and buy gel insoles for the man for his Pumas, but I was able to walk all day in my boots. Wore them in the airports. Just the whole trip. I've been stalking the brand for the last year, but have been unable to find a similar deal. The quality is amazing so I know I should give in, but once you find a deal like that you just feel like you're getting robbed paying more.


   You're a smart shopper MissTT.  If the boots aren't urgently need I'd wait to catch a great sale.  The problem with waiting is getting your size!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I know... I think I want to stay under $200 as I mostly wear black footwear not brown (but everyone needs brown riding boots, right???) I've been so picky about the shade. I want a cognac. I also have small calves which probably poses the biggest issue. I do not want to look like I'm wearing galoshes. The circumference should be under 15". Preferably 14". The brands that make boots like that, like Coclico, want me to pay them $500-600. I don't like brown _that_ much plus I find other things to spend that money on. Then I get distracted by beautiful redwood browns like Frye's or a taupe or rich chocolate brown. See that's why I hate brown. There are so many of them and they give a different feeling. If I had all the money in the world... La Canadienne is around $300+.  Last year I was able to score a pair of Aquatalia Pips boots for about 70% off. I am totally in love. They are comfortable, gorgeous, and weatherproof. I can run in them. The bottom is quite lugged so my footing is always sure even in bad weather yet the shoe is 100% feminine since the lug sole is not visible. The heel is 3.5" and I wore them all day when we were in SC. I mean 4 hours in the mall all the way to dinner that night. I had to stop and buy gel insoles for the man for his Pumas, but I was able to walk all day in my boots. Wore them in the airports. Just the whole trip. I've been stalking the brand for the last year, but have been unable to find a similar deal. The quality is amazing so I know I should give in, but once you find a deal like that you just feel like you're getting robbed paying more.


  As a lady with wide calves, I totally identify with this issue. People are always trying to sell me faux leather or charge through the nose.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000] I wish I had a CCO close to me.  It's like an hour away.  I'd be annoyed if I got there and there wasn't a good selection.  Some CCOs are better than others.[/COLOR]


  No, you do not. Sometimes I go in and have to get control of myself. Sometimes you end up buying stuff you never intended to, you know, just to try, to say you did it (this is how I tried out ELDW foundation). Because, of course, it's 30% off, you know?


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> No, you do not. Sometimes I go in and have to get control of myself. Sometimes you end up buying stuff you never intended to, you know, just to try, to say you did it (this is how I tried out ELDW foundation). Because, of course, it's 30% off, you know?


  Did you know this was done intentionally? Outlet malls are developed some distance from where most people live. What happens is you end up spending money because you drove _all the way out there_ and don't want the trip to be a waste of time and gas. I drive out to my CCO which is about 25 mins away and I'm so upset when there's nothing I want at the CCO. I stay in there for a good hour or more making sure there's nothing I need to have. Essentially, I force myself to want something since I made the trip.


----------



## honybr (Nov 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Did you know this was done intentionally? Outlet malls are developed some distance from where most people live. What happens is you end up spending money because you drove _all the way out there_ and don't want the trip to be a waste of time and gas. I drive out to my CCO which is about 25 mins away and I'm so upset when there's nothing I want at the CCO. I stay in there for a good hour or more making sure there's nothing I need to have. Essentially, I force myself to want something since I made the trip.


 
  Ok this is good to know because that is me every single time I drive to my CCO.  Especially since I drive a gas guzzler - I'm like "I'm not wasting all that gas money for nothing!"

  My fall look today is OCC's Sybil with Mac's Chestnut l/g on top.  Love this combo.  I'm also wearing Lorac's baked blush in Hollywood.  

  I have a question.  Has anyone here tried Lit cosmetics glitter?  I bought the kit from Sephora and I'm wondering if the base they provide is good enough of should I use my NARS base first.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Faux?! ooh:  They usually even look cheap. Pass. Spend $50 more dollars for the real thing. Lots of brands are making wide calf options now although I'm sure not as readily available as you would like. Meaning you probably have to go online quite a bit still. However, chicken leg sizes are still a rarity. Sizing is another issue like Medgal was saying. I have big 'ol feet so the calf gets larger as the size increases. If I had more dainty feet I probably wouldn't have as much trouble.  Did you know this was done intentionally? Outlet malls are developed some distance from where most people live. What happens is you end up spending money because you drove _all the way out there_ and don't want the trip to be a waste of time and gas. I drive out to my CCO which is about 25 mins away and I'm so upset when there's nothing I want at the CCO. I stay in there for a good hour or more making sure there's nothing I need to have. Essentially, I force myself to want something since I made the trip.


  I can believe that. I live 10 min from one, but for me, it's braving the traffic, congested parking lot and the ATTITUDE of the folk behind the counter at my place. My thing is also that I will buy something I was only marginally interested in along with the item(s) I wanted. Sad. The ladies on another website (dunno if allowed to say it here) were going on and on about ELDW, so I grabbed that at the CCO. cray.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2013)

Yep y'all. The outlet mall being on the outskirts of town or not even in a town at all is in the business model. All set up to take your money.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> No, you do not. Sometimes I go in and have to get control of myself. Sometimes you end up buying stuff you never intended to, you know, just to try, to say you did it (this is how I tried out ELDW foundation). Because, of course, it's 30% off, you know?






 I've only been to a CCO once...I was in Niagara Falls and stumbled upon it.  I got some pretty good stuff at that time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

I forgot to mention, today is the 11th anniversary of my double mastectomy.  Just want to say I am blessed and grateful to be alive!!!
Although I celebrate this major milestone, I do think of and pray for those who were /are not as fortunate and those who are amid the struggle!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yep y'all. The outlet mall being on the outskirts of town or not even in a town at all is in the business model. All set up to take your money.


    Absolutely...that's why I don't venture to the one an hour away from my house!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

honybr said:


> Ok this is good to know because that is me every single time I drive to my CCO.  Especially since I drive a gas guzzler - I'm like "I'm not wasting all that gas money for nothing!"
> 
> My fall look today is OCC's Sybil with Mac's Chestnut l/g on top.  Love this combo.  I'm also wearing Lorac's baked blush in Hollywood.
> 
> I have a question.  Has anyone here tried Lit cosmetics glitter?  I bought the kit from Sephora and I'm wondering if the base they provide is good enough of should I use my NARS base first.  Any help would be appreciated!


   Wow Honybr---I just googled that lip tar---it's gorgeous.  You were vamping it up today!!!   I have Chestnut lipstick & lip glass.  Because of your reminder I'll be giving them some love sometime soon.

  I'm not too big on glitter but I just got two of the MAC holiday pigment sets and Too Faced Glitter Glue.  Sorry but that's the extent of my experience.

 _ My apologies ladies but when I try to multi-quote my browser simultaneously quits._


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

*PSA---CRC Makeup is having a New Look Sale---20% off store wide, Nov 27, 28 & 29*


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]I forgot to mention, today is the 11th anniversary of my double mastectomy.  Just want to say I am blessed and grateful to be alive!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Although I celebrate this major milestone, I do think of and pray for those who were /are not as fortunate and those who are amid the struggle![/COLOR]  :nanas: :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:


  Congratulations on this milestone!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]*PSA---CRC Makeup is having a New Look Sale---20% off store wide, Nov 27, 28 & 29*[/COLOR]


  Shameless enabler - you AND MissTT.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Shameless enabler - you AND MissTT.


    Thanks Sage







 But it's a sale.  Good time to stock up on any Ben Nye powders you might need.


----------



## honybr (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats Medgal!    What's CRC makeup?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]I forgot to mention, today is the 11th anniversary of my double mastectomy.  Just want to say I am blessed and grateful to be alive!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Although I celebrate this major milestone, I do think of and pray for those who were /are not as fortunate and those who are amid the struggle![/COLOR]  :nanas: :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:


  Congrats Medgal07 !


----------



## meka72 (Nov 20, 2013)

I am going through a romantic break up and your journey has definitely put things in perspective. Thanks for sharing and congratulations!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]I forgot to mention, today is the 11th anniversary of my double mastectomy.  Just want to say I am blessed and grateful to be alive!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Although I celebrate this major milestone, I do think of and pray for those who were /are not as fortunate and those who are amid the struggle![/COLOR]  :nanas: :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:


----------



## meka72 (Nov 20, 2013)

I received nars day dream today and intended to give it to my daughter for her birthday or Christmas. I think it is too light for her NC 44/45 skintone. It will probably go back to sephora. I also received mac's stylish me blush but it is essentially the same as nars Taos, which I already have. My daughter will probably get stylish me instead. Or I will exchange for exhibit a, which she wants, or one of the blushes Ms TT recommended up thread.   I have the nars cream blush in cactus flower and I love it.  It lasts for most of the work day on my combo/oily skin. But, I just returned nars cream blush in Constantople because it barely showed up and didn't last more than 2-3 hours.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 20, 2013)

Having said all of that re re nars cream blush, I did buy enchanted from sephora. I couldn't pass up that deal.   





meka72 said:


> I received nars day dream today and intended to give it to my daughter for her birthday or Christmas. I think it is too light for her NC 44/45 skintone. It will probably go back to sephora. I also received mac's stylish me blush but it is essentially the same as nars Taos, which I already have. My daughter will probably get stylish me instead. Or I will exchange for exhibit a, which she wants, or one of the blushes Ms TT recommended up thread.   I have the nars cream blush in cactus flower and I love it.  It lasts for most of the work day on my combo/oily skin. But, I just returned nars cream blush in Constantople because it barely showed up and didn't last more than 2-3 hours.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

honybr said:


> What's CRC makeup?


  Thanks so much Honybr!

CRC is Camera Ready Cosmetics


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I am going through a romantic break up and your journey has definitely put things in perspective. Thanks for sharing and congratulations!


 Thanks Meka.  Loss is loss---it just comes in many forms.  I'm very sorry about your breakup.  There seems to be a lot of it going around.  Stay busy and keep
looking forward.  There really is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi ladies,  Just wanted to stop by and say hello.  Congratulations Medgal.  Continue to fight the good fight.  Thank you everyone for the compliments about my blog.  Still trying to keep it fresh and relevant.    Last but not least I am home enjoying my lil two month old boy.  I am over the moon.  My big boy got a lil brother.  I hope to speak to you all soon.  Big Hugs


----------



## elvis1112 (Nov 20, 2013)

The great challenge
Can't wait


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Big Hugs






Oh it's so nice to 'see you' PGD.  Thanks for acknowledging my milestone.  
  So happy for you---sounds like you're having a wonderful time with your bundle of joy!  That's so special.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 21, 2013)

So, ummmm, I am wearing a struggle face today (and my hair is piled on top of my head in a topknot - yes, with a scrunchie):  FACE: Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Caramel It Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye concealer, Deep Silica powder to set concealer MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder, NW 43 to set face  EYES: Jordana brow powder, Brunette Maybelline One on One mascara, very black  LIPS: MAC Vino lipliner, generously applied to lips WnW Megalast ipstick, 917, Cinnamon Spice  and the mail man brought me candy, a dude in another department waited for me tro cross the street and walk in the building with him (he wanted to ask me to go to Disneyland with some tickets he won, too bad I am a premium passholder  - he's been sniffing for ages), and the stalking by the secutiry guard (seriously, I may have to speak to someone about his behavior) continues. I am trying to decide what to make of it. I must be putting the wrong vibe out in the world.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> and the mail man brought me candy, a dude in another department waited for me tro cross the street and walk in the building with him (he wanted to ask me to go to Disneyland with some tickets he won, too bad I am a premium passholder - he's been sniffing for ages), and the stalking by the secutiry guard (seriously, I may have to speak to someone about his behavior) continues. I am trying to decide what to make of it. I must be putting the wrong vibe out in the world.


 Wrong vibe???  I strongly beg to differ!!!  You're doing something right and these 'fans of Sage' obviously like what they see!  Love the look that you put together--
   simple, yet striking!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 21, 2013)

Yay!! So glad Medgal is alive for me to have 'met' her!!!! Congratulations on 11 years!

  PGD glad you're enjoying time with baby boy. You're really lucky.

  My skin has been a disaster of peeling dryness the last two weeks, but I am finally seeing a light at the end. My peeling has been so bad that I've been trying to avoid foundation so the flakes were less evident. I used the Clarisonic every night and Boscia Konjac sponge every morning. A variety of heavier moisturizers at night in an attempt to make a difference. The last two days I even ended up using a moisturizing sunscreen rather than my usual mattifying versions. My typical foundations were unwearable so I've been trying samples of moisturizing formulas. I have felt ugly and ashamed. Having a job where people are judging your face and makeup (co-workers to customers) makes you really self-conscious. Yesterday I wore MUFE Face & Body #18 which provides very little coverage, but doesn't cling to dry patches much. Extremely watery formula. Today I'm wearing Laura Mercier Moisture Supreme. It's working for today. Don't know if I'd buy it.

  I messed up on my eye shadow today so had to wipe off my exaggerated dark crease color and nab something way toned down. I'm going to work yet had dark vampy plum coming up way too high on my crease. Whoopsy...

FACE
  Too Faced Primed and Poreless primer
  Laura Mercier Moisture Supreme Foundation – Toffee Bronze (perfect match for forehead)
  YSL Touche Eclat 4.5 (trying a Sephora sample and this is too light + doesn’t cover)
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer – Biscuit (b/c I don’t know what was going on w/ the Touche Eclat)
  Ben Nye Banana powder to set concealer
  NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder
  NARS Lovejoy blush
  a spritz of Skindinavia setting spray
EYES
  Groundwork p/p
  Laura Mercier Caviar Stick Eye Colour – Plum (lids into crease; lower lashline)
  Urban Decay – Buck (upper crease/transition)
  Urban Decay – Naked (highlight)
  Laura Mercier Faux lash mascara
  Spiked brow pencil
LIPS
  Jack Black balm – Ginger & Grapefruit
  MUFE Aqua Rouge – Rosewood #2

  I brought my sexy back with this outfit. It's kind of a bodycon dress w/o being too scandalous. I wore black pantyhose w/ a seam down the back because, well, I found them when I was looking for regular pantyhose and got a little excited.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yay!! So glad Medgal is alive for me to have 'met' her!!!! Congratulations on 11 years!
> 
> PGD glad you're enjoying time with baby boy. You're really lucky.
> 
> ...


    Wow MissTT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Is the peeling related to a product that's drying your skin or an allergic reaction of some kind?  I'm glad it's getting better.  I can see how you would be both frustrated and self 
conscious.  Love your FOD and your LOD---sexy yet professional---a woman in charge!  You go MissTT!!!


----------



## honybr (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Medgal for letting me know what CRC is.  Miss TT that dress is the hotness!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

honybr said:


> Miss TT that dress is the hotness!


  No problem Honybr!!!
  Ladies forgive me for I have sinned.  I ordered the Tom Ford holiday eyeshadow palette, a blush and a lipstick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I exercised a bit of restraint--I had two blushes in
  my cart and removed one at the last minute.  I think I must need inpatient treatment!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]No problem Honybr!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]  Ladies forgive me for I have sinned.  I ordered the Tom Ford holiday eyeshadow palette, a blush and a lipstick.  :thud: I exercised a bit of restraint--I had two blushes in[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]  my cart and removed one [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]at the last minute.  I think I must need inpatient treatment![/COLOR]


  Well, technically, you haven't started the official low-buy, right?  But you do need a slap on the hand. I'm not saying I didn't order anything, but...I had to do it. I have another order in my cart now. Trying to decide about a lipgloss.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Well, technically, you haven't started the official low-buy, right? But *you do need a slap on the hand*. I'm not saying I didn't order anything, but...I had to do it. I have another order in my cart now. Trying to decide about a lipgloss.







AHA!!!  So I'm not alone---do tell!  What did you order?  Sage I need more than a slap on the hand---*more like a pop on the head*.  But I have to say, I just love makeup---I love
looking at it and talking about it and BUYING it!!  What's a girl to do?  Did I mention that I got two of the MAC holiday pigment sets.  I gave my daughter 4 of the pigments.  I would have gotten her a full set but she rarely wears makeup.  I'd love to buy her more stuff but it would just sit or get thrown out or given to her best friend.  She does like nail polish so I do get to buy that for her.

​Well I'll just go stand in the corner and think long and hard about this major infraction---and the other pretty TF items that I've added to my wish list!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=008000]AHA!!!  So I'm not alone---do tell!  What did you order?  Sage I need more than a slap on the hand---*more like a pop on the head*.  But I have to say, I just love makeup---I love[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]looking at it and talking about it and BUYING it!!  What's a girl to do?  Did I mention that I got two of the MAC holiday pigment sets.  I gave my daughter 4 of the pigments.  I would have gotten her a full set but she rarely wears makeup.  I'd love to buy her more stuff but it would just sit or get thrown out or given to her best friend.  She does like nail polish so I do get to buy that for her.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]​Well I'll just go stand in the corner and think long and hard about this major infraction---and the other pretty TF items that I've added to my wish list! [/COLOR]:haha:


  I may have placed a pre-order or two for Punk Couture.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow MissTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How perceptive of you. Yes I am also having a reaction to some Philosophy Miracle Worker products. Thank you, Philosophy, for the acne I am also experiencing. The extreme dryness started when I flew to see my daughter. I had brought along some items suited for dry skin, but it was much worse than I had ever experienced. (I've actually never had a problem w/ dryness and flying, but I was suspicious this year due to bouts of tight skin in October.) By the time I left SC my skin was flaking in the middle of my forehead. When I got home I started the new Philosophy dark spot set I'd purchased. Cystic acne! Itchiness on my nose and forehead and then PIMPLES! I started reading more reviews of the Philosophy pads and saw people reporting cystic acne. I've never had it so I probably ignored those reviews before. I had another member of the underground railroad show up on my chin last night. I'm looking and feeling better today though.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ms TT, of course you know your skin but could your skin problem be hormone related? I know our daughters are close in age so I'm assuming that we're also close in age. I hit a milestone birthday and all of a sudden, my skin became dry. I stopped taking BCP (Yaz) which Suppresses oil production bc of my new dry skin. Eventually I started getting the hormonal breakouts around my chin and jaw area although my skin was dryer. I have since gone back to taking the Yaz just to get the breakouts under control and can tell a huge difference. I'm working on getting the hyper pigmentation taken care of now.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 22, 2013)

It's funny you say that b/c I was lamenting, "I'm going through the change..." People just laughed and said no I wasn't. But this new dry skin has me thinking. One week in October my skin was so tight it hurt. Yet I'd be shiny, too. I was trying new BB/CC creams which I thought would be moisturizing: Boscia, CoverFX, Peter Thomas Roth, Dior HydraLife, Smashbox, etc. I had to apply a moisturizer under them. I figured it's time to go for heavier duty moisturizers at night. It's helping some, but again some of the new stuff I'm trying isn't all that great. Like the Boscia Super-Charge Overnight moisturizer doesn't seem to be doing a dang thing. The Perricone Face Finishing Moisturizer is nice, but it's in jar packaging which is no bueno. The Korres Sleeping Facial burns my eyes. It's heavily fragranced and fragrance is not skincare. If anything it's an irritant. I've got a poopload of skincare to try from Sephora, but it stinks b/c it pretty much just jacks up my face. A lot of the girls I work with are dealing w/ problems from trying all the skincare. It stinks b/c I try to give items some time to work so I can talk about them/sell them, but I'm finding most skincare to be a crock. I'm looking at you Clinique Even Better Clinical Dark Spot Corrector. Should stick to my Paula's Choice products, but like anyone in this thread I like new things. Especially when they're sitting in my house free of charge.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 22, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How perceptive of you. Yes I am also having a reaction to some Philosophy Miracle Worker products. Thank you, Philosophy, for the acne I am also experiencing. The extreme dryness started when I flew to see my daughter. I had brought along some items suited for dry skin, but it was much worse than I had ever experienced. (I've actually never had a problem w/ dryness and flying, but I was suspicious this year due to bouts of tight skin in October.) By the time I left SC my skin was flaking in the middle of my forehead. When I got home I started the new Philosophy dark spot set I'd purchased. Cystic acne! Itchiness on my nose and forehead and then PIMPLES! I started reading more reviews of the Philosophy pads and saw people reporting cystic acne. I've never had it so I probably ignored those reviews before. I had another member of the underground railroad show up on my chin last night. I'm looking and feeling better today though.


  I do think the MU buying will drop off soon. This has just been an exceptional year for MAC, with me wanting something from almost every collection, plus certain drugstore lines stepping up their game, but I know it won't continue. I noticed that there is nothing so far in the 2014 lineup I want except Viva Glam RiRi.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't visited this thread in ages. I've barely been wearing any makeup for a long while (even though I'm still buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I haven't had any looks to post about. But MissTT kicked my butt kindly encouraged me to pop back into this thread just to chat.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How perceptive of you. Yes I am also having a reaction to some Philosophy Miracle Worker products. Thank you, Philosophy, for the acne I am also experiencing. The extreme dryness started when I flew to see my daughter. I had brought along some items suited for dry skin, but it was much worse than I had ever experienced. (I've actually never had a problem w/ dryness and flying, but I was suspicious this year due to bouts of tight skin in October.) By the time I left SC my skin was flaking in the middle of my forehead. When I got home I started the new Philosophy dark spot set I'd purchased. Cystic acne! Itchiness on my nose and forehead and then PIMPLES! I started reading more reviews of the Philosophy pads and saw people reporting cystic acne. I've never had it so I probably ignored those reviews before. *I had another member of the underground railroad show up on my chin last night.* I'm looking and feeling better today though.


    OMG---you must have been beside yourself!!!  So glad you've got it under control.  It sounds like your skin is just to sensitive for the product.



You totally crack me up!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Maybe you can set these enabling _ _ _ _ _ _s straight.  CC they have MADE me buy so much stuff.  I mean they strong armed me.  You should have seen it.  It was just pitiful!
   We don't care if you don't post looks.  We just like having you around!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 22, 2013)

Oooooo, Medgal done sat up here and told a LIE!!!!!!


----------



## honybr (Nov 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Maybe you can set these enabling _ _ _ _ _ _s straight.  CC they have MADE me buy so much stuff.  I mean they strong armed me.  You should have seen it.  It was just pitiful!
> We don't care if you don't post looks.  We just like having you around!


 
  CC welcome back and let the truth be your guide.  Medgal wanted that CB blush I just told her it would look nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

honybr said:


> CC welcome back and let the truth be your guide.  Medgal wanted that CB blush I just told her it would look nice.


   Medgal just wet her pants laughing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> *I do think the MU buying will drop off soon*. This has just been an exceptional year for MAC, with me wanting something from almost every collection, plus certain drugstore lines stepping up their game, but I know it won't continue. I noticed that there is nothing so far in the 2014 lineup I want except Viva Glam RiRi.


 Oh it has to---I'm maxing out of room in my current set up, and the hubs is giving me the side eye when the bills come in.  We don't carry balances on our CCs, so we're 
  shelling out large sums on a monthly basis.  I'm intrigued by brands other than MAC.  Chasing limited edition products is getting old!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I may have placed a pre-order or two for Punk Couture.


    I just preordered the lipsticks.  You see---that's me being good


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Medgal just wet her pants laughing!!!


  LOL! You all crack me up! I know how Med rolls.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]Oh it has to---*I'm maxing out of room in my current set up*, and the hubs is giving me the side eye when the bills come in.  We don't carry balances on our CCs, so we're [/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]  shelling out large sums on a [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]monthly basis.  I'm intrigued by brands other than MAC.  Chasing limited edition products is getting old![/COLOR]


  Well, this is also a problem for me lol. I am just so surprised I have been going so hard on MAC this year. I had not been bothered with MAC for most of the last 18-24 months, not been studying retail brands at all.  OAN, Today I bought NARS Tribal Rouge. And made ANOTHER order for Punk Couture stuff 'cause now the kid wants it. I hate teenagers. Their follow through is just so subpar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OAN, Today I bought NARS Tribal Rouge. And made ANOTHER order for Punk Couture stuff 'cause now the kid wants it. *I hate teenagers. Their follow through is just so subpar.*


    Well perhaps because it's just fun Sage---and it's treating yourself to something pretty.  Also, it's easy to get caught up in the hype---and nobody wants to be standing on 
   the sidelines while everybody else is raving on about a product that you didn't get!

​   I'm laughing about the "teens" comment.  That doesn't get much better when they get older.  I know--I'm there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> LOL! You all crack me up! I know how Med rolls.






Who? Lil ole me!!!


----------



## meka72 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ms TT, I bought Vanicream from Target for my dry facial skin. I'm surprised that it my skin drank it up but suspect that it's too heavy for everyday use.   I like PC products but feel some type of way that she doesn't have foundation for darker skin. Especially when her reviews of other brands will knock them for not having extensive shade ranges.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 22, 2013)

I used Vanicream when I was on Accutane and it was perfection. Funny because I almost picked it up last week. Its probably too heavy for my face today but 2wks ago it would've been golden. Maybe not though. I never recall my skin being extra oily when I used it. It absorbed so well like you said.  I don't use PC cosmetics but I did notice the foundation contradiction. Write to her CS. They're very responsive.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 23, 2013)

I actually called PC customer service to ask about foundation colors and was assured that there would be foundation for darker skintones in December. That didn't do much to assuage my concerns though. I begrudgingly bought some PC products for my daughter from the beauty.com sale.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ugh, shoes. Shopping. Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WAIT STOP  we are preordering already? I thought i came out the end of December.... Lawd Jeebus, dont let me miss it. 


  I meant to ask, Medgal, were any of the burgundy lipsticks you bought a few pages a good dupe for the Tom Ford color everyone wants that's disconnected.  (please tell me you can read my mind and know the name. LOL)

  MissTT, feel you on the perfect brown boots.  I was looking for a chocolate pair for years, but suffer the wide calf syndrome. 

  about spending, I bout some shoes this weekends.  A pair of boots from DSW that I paid to much for.  I wanted to return them and now I can't find the receipt.  I'm soooo mad at myself right now. UGH! 

  I bought a pair of not so cute, but comfy dress shoes/pumps, for interviewing and stuff...  wasn't sure about keeping them, until I saw the back of the receipt they don't return shoes that were on sale. UGH!  I've got to stop this y'all. LOL  








  the shoes, Tsubo Fayth...  don't laugh to hard. LOL 


I had more to add, but when  I saw  y'all were preordering for Punk Couture, I became frantic.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 24, 2013)

My daughter specifically said that she didn't want a bunch if makeup (crazy kid). So I'm just getting her Exhibit A. Thank you ladies for the recommendations. I think Outlaw would've been cute on her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> YES PLEASE!  Although, if I can stay home and save... I'm gonna do it.... too many decisions and choices...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I missed out on Couer B, during the 20% off, I completely forgot about it.
> ...


  Hi Pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your days are getting brighter.  You picked a sensible pair of shoes in which to interview.  I hope you get a great job soon!

 I think  the TF blush that you're referring to is *Black Orchid.*  I don't have it but some TF enthusiasts suspect Bruised Plum is his replacement for BO.  I happen to LOVE    Bruised Plum.  I must say, it's not as red as T's swatches & photos suggest.  Had I seen them before I purchased BP I'm sure I would have passed on it.

ETA:  Pretty, I just saw swatches of TF Black Orchid & MAC Dark Deed and you can't tell them apart.  I have Dark Deed & really like it.  I'll have to swatch it with Bruised Plum.  I linked it below, scroll down the page, it's on the left side.

tom ford burnished amber


----------



## MissTT (Nov 24, 2013)

PP I bought a pair of Tsubo booties this year from 6pm. I've been trying to invest in comfortable, quality shoes. I hate strict return policies though. I know you're so mad.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> YES PLEASE!  Although, if I can stay home and save... I'm gonna do it.... too many decisions and choices...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I missed out on Couer B, during the 20% off, I completely forgot about it.
> ...


  i have almost the exact same pair...i think mine must be the 2010 version of the same model! i keep them at the office so that i can slip them on in winter (cuz around here we have to go to work in the winter months with some seriously hefty boots...not the kind of thing you want to be wearing with your business attire...)
  i love how comfy and versatile the first pair was, so i bought another pair of tsubos for the summer, but they don't get nearly as much wear.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok cool! I'm keeping them then!  I'm all about practical b/c I messed my knee up last year.  Soon as I am back up and running I'll have high fashion trendy shoes.  and maybe not.  Loving my comfy shoes at the moment.   LOL 

  What do you think of these:


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been eyeing these Tsubo's for awhile:  





  and I like these...  just hard not being able to try them on in the store.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I've been eyeing these Tsubo's for awhile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't come starting stuff Pretty...I had my shoe addiction under control and you just want to start it up again!  You, MissTT & Aradhana with all of this shoe talk!  I like them all for me except the last black pair above.  I'm vertically challenged so I need a heel that's 3 inches or higher, or I start to smell the cement/dirt or whatever----leaves me too close to the ground!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I've been eyeing these Tsubo's for awhile:
> 
> and I like these...  just hard not being able to try them on in the store.


  ooohh...i like them! i like the boots a lot...i'm actually on the market for boots....hmmmm


----------



## MissTT (Nov 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok cool! I'm keeping them then!  I'm all about practical b/c I messed my knee up last year.  Soon as I am back up and running I'll have high fashion trendy shoes.  and maybe not.  Loving my comfy shoes at the moment.   LOL
> 
> What do you think of these:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2013)

So right you are MissTT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Carry on!   If you mention a shoe that I MUST have we'll just consider that collateral damage.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Cartoon Chic,  I sure miss how cozy this forum is...thank you Miss TT for the well wishes.  PGD


----------



## MissTT (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd like to propose a theme for next month. With the busyness of the season and continuous smoke rising from our wallets from overuse we need some help. I'd like us to select 1 or 2 products that we will commit to using in a look for the entire week. You could wear the same lip color everyday, rock that blush shade daily, or do the same eye look. This is kind of like an operation use-it-up combined with helping us get ready faster b/c we'll be in a bit of a routine. It just so busy this time of year and I could use some help cutting down my routine. Exceptions can be made on Christmas Day and New Year's Eve, but try to incorporate the product into your look anyway just to challenge yourself. Don't cheat and count items you're already using daily like your brow pencil or foundation unless you have one you're trying to use up. Maybe select a product you're unsure about, but haven't really given time and effort to make work. If you're not loving it by the end of the week it's gone. Heck maybe we can even work on swaps or sales to each other at the end of the month (I'd even send some stuff to you in Canada, aradhana!)

  Last week we were discussing ways to cut our purchases and since we're not very good at that maybe we can focus on being more diligent about using our pretty things. Will you all join me in this theme?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

Hmm, I dunno. Of course I will join the theme, but I get a little stabby when I have to wear the same color too often. You took my foundation loophole ( I really AM trying to use up that infernal Colorstay Whipped! and the Fashion Fair CTP too!). I think I can get away with wearing the same eye look for a week as long as I vary my lip color. OK, I'm in.  Random thought...since the month after December is January, with the new year and resolutions and all, can we make a theme for new, untried products? I am sure we have enough to go for a month...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Random thought...since the month after December is January, with the new year and resolutions and all, can we make a theme for new, untried products? I am sure we have enough to go for a month...


   First, let me say that this should be fun and not restrictive, so if you're in the mood for a non-theme color please go for it.  I totally agree Sage, it's hard to stick to one/a 
  designated few colors a month, particularly since we all have so much makeup.  For example, tonight is the first night of Hanukkah so I'll be rocking royal blue when we 
  light the candles.  

  I LOVE your suggestion for January--I do that with my nail polish because I have so many untrieds.  Love, love , love this idea!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have one or more items from at 
  least 5 collections that I have _*not used at all or only used once!*_


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]  First, let me say that this should be fun and not restrictive, so if you're in the mood for a non-theme color please go for it.  I totally agree Sage, it's hard to stick to one/a[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]  designated few colors a [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]month, particularly since we all have so much makeup.  For example, tonight is the first night of Hanukkah so I'll be rocking royal blue when we[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]  light the candles.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]  I LOVE your suggestion for January--I do that with my nail polish because I have so many untrieds.  Love, love , love this idea!!! :cheer: I have one or more items from at[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]  least 5 collections that I [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]have[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]_*not used at all or only used once!*_[/COLOR]


  Oh, I don't feel restricted (maybe my buying should be though lol)...I figure what I will do is stick to one area to be the same all week and vary another. It will be good to help get out the door in the morning - I totally agree because this is a problem I have. I am so lucky to have a boss who does not care within reason.  Now, Medgal, Hanukah goes into December, right, so you can do royal or cobalt blues all through the first week (cobalt is suppoed to be THE color this fall - eerybody has a cobalt blue liner or mascara out).  Yay on the January theme! I am telling you we could all go for a month trying new things. I have to admit I have not tried FOD lipstick yet (don't stone me ladies!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'd like to propose a theme for next month. With the busyness of the season and continuous smoke rising from our wallets from overuse we need some help. I'd like us to select 1 or 2 products that we will commit to using in a look for the entire week. You could wear the same lip color everyday, rock that blush shade daily, or do the same eye look. This is kind of like an operation use-it-up combined with helping us get ready faster b/c we'll be in a bit of a routine. It just so busy this time of year and I could use some help cutting down my routine. Exceptions can be made on Christmas Day and New Year's Eve, but try to incorporate the product into your look anyway just to challenge yourself. Don't cheat and count items you're already using daily like your brow pencil or foundation unless you have one you're trying to use up. Maybe select a product you're unsure about, but haven't really given time and effort to make work. If you're not loving it by the end of the week it's gone. Heck maybe we can even work on swaps or sales to each other at the end of the month (I'd even send some stuff to you in Canada, aradhana!)
> 
> Last week we were discussing ways to cut our purchases and since we're not very good at that maybe we can focus on being more diligent about using our pretty things. Will you all join me in this theme?


    YES, YES, YES! MissTT this is what I'm currently doing to use up a foundation, and I recently did it with a face powder.  I like this idea too because it encourages that I
   do this with more than one product.  So I could wear red lipstick for a week but with many different eye looks.  When we would switch themes I used to pull all of the 
   products that fit into that theme.  I haven't done that in a while but it made things a lot easier because I didn't have to think about what was in the stash in a moments 
   notice---I had already set the products out in a decorative basket!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Yay on the January theme! I am telling you we could all go for a month trying new things. I have to admit I have not tried FOD lipstick yet (don't stone me ladies!)


 Yes, it's 8 days.  Tomorrow I'm wearing orange/fall colors but tonight and the rest of the holiday it's primarily royal blue.  It would blow your mind if I listed all of the things 
   that I haven't used SMH & your's!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2013)

Since I'm busy cooking and incorporating traditional Hanukkah food with our Thanksgiving dinner, it's a bit more challenging.  So, in case I don't get to do it later, I'd like first say, you ladies are Specktra's finest.  I wish you all a safe and *Happy Thanksgiving* and *Hanukkah* too, if it applies!​ ​


----------



## Spikesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Since I'm busy cooking and incorporating traditional Hanukkah food with our Thanksgiving dinner, it's a bit more challenging.  So, in case I don't get to do it later, I'd like first say, you ladies are Specktra's finest.  I wish you all a safe and *Happy Thanksgiving* and *Hanukkah* too, if it applies!​ ​


Happy Hanukkah!  We are having a family party tonight and tomorrow.  I'm going to be in latke heaven!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Since I'm busy cooking and incorporating traditional Hanukkah food with our Thanksgiving dinner, it's a bit more challenging.  So, in case I don't get to do it later, I'd like first say, you ladies are Specktra's finest.  I wish you all a safe and *Happy Thanksgiving* and *Hanukkah* too, if it applies!​ ​


  I meant to start my post with Happy ThankHanukkah, but I forgot. I was just trying to get my thoughts out before I chickened out. I hope you all enjoy your holidays.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You've mentioned this before and I need to do this. *Setting your items out that work with the theme makes it so much easier.* I actually waste a lot of time making decisions about makeup and clothes.
> 
> I meant to start my post with Happy ThankHanukkah, but I forgot. I was just trying to get my thoughts out before I chickened out. I hope you all enjoy your holidays.


  i'm totally doing this from now on. and i really do like this idea of trying to repeat use of the same items in different ways. i'm so pressed for time in the mornings, and i'm pretty much always late. it's terrible!!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm always late as well. That was part of my motivation.  Thinking about untried products is almost embarrassing. Some days I think I just like buying stuff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2013)

Spikesmom said:


> Happy Hanukkah!  We are having a family party tonight and tomorrow.  I'm going to be in latke heaven!!!


    Thanks, & Happy Hanukkah to you too Spikesmom.  I hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You've mentioned this before and I need to do this. Setting your items out that work with the theme makes it so much easier. I actually waste a lot of time making decisions about makeup and clothes.
> 
> I meant to start my post with Happy ThankHanukkah, but I forgot. I was just trying to get my thoughts out before I chickened out. I hope you all enjoy your holidays.


  I think it's Thanksgivukkah - It won't occur this way for another 79,000 years.  Imagine that!!!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 28, 2013)

So on my zeal for next month's theme I ended up breaking out that prep+prime smoother this morning. I used it over my moisturizer, and also over prep+prime brightener. Being in a rush, I didn't end up applying any foundation. Does anyone have this product? Do you wear it under or over your foundation? I kind of recall people doing either or...wondering what the difference is.  79000 years is a long time! I wonder if i will have used up my eye shadow stash by then.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 28, 2013)

Teeheehee. We'll be heads floating in jars with makeup on still. I don't have the prep+prime smoother so I can't help unfortunately. I wore my Chanel Harmonie du Soir quad today. I may make that my item of the week. On weekends where I may want something more vibrant I'll still try to use at least one of the colors from the quad. Perhaps even trying the gold or pale pink for a cheek highlight.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Teeheehee. We'll be heads floating in jars with makeup on still. I don't have the prep+prime smoother so I can't help unfortunately. I wore my Chanel Harmonie du Soir quad today. I may make that my item of the week. On weekends where I may want something more vibrant I'll still try to use at least one of the colors from the quad. Perhaps even trying the gold or pale pink for a cheek highlight.


  ooo just googled that quad and it looks purdy!
  i haven't really broken into the chanel range much. tried a few times without much success. actually...i have a chanel  lash powder from 1000000 years ago that i'm going to break out for december's theme. i never take the time to use it, but it basically makes lashes look ginormous...it's an old school powder that you apply to the lashes between coats of mascara. maybe i should just wear that and the skin smoother for a whole week!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 28, 2013)

Lash powder?! See now that seems like a weekend step. I'll look up pics.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Lash powder?! See now that seems like a weekend step. I'll look up pics.


  i know seriously. who am i kidding? if i barely have time to put on one coat of mascara, how am i going to manage lash powder between 2 coats???

  well, at least the weekend's only a day away. (no long weekend up here in the great white north)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

aradhana said:


> *i know seriously. who am i kidding? if i barely have time to put on one coat of mascara, how am i going to manage lash powder between 2 coats???*
> 
> well, at least the weekend's only a day away. (no long weekend up here in the great white north)






​ A girl can have hope & ambition Aradhana!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Teeheehee. We'll be heads floating in jars with makeup on still. I don't have the prep+prime smoother so I can't help unfortunately. I wore my Chanel Harmonie du Soir quad today. I may make that my item of the week. On weekends where I may want something more vibrant I'll still try to use at least one of the colors from the quad. Perhaps even trying the gold or pale pink for a cheek highlight.


 That's awesome.  I love Harmonie.  I've been doing blue nail polish for Hanukkah.  I have a lot of blues that I have never worn---my untrieds.  Today I wore Dior's Electric Blue topped with Hare's Deep Chill.  Very pretty and very ambitious for me.  I may commit to an eye shadow palette, but I'll need to decide which one.  I have Chanel Lagons which is four different shades of blue---very pretty but a week of blue eyes would be a huge dedication to the color blue and Chanel.  Neutrals may be better with my choices of blue clothing.  Maybe I'll work w/Chanel Prelude?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Teeheehee. *We'll be heads floating in jars with makeup on still*. I don't have the prep+prime smoother so I can't help unfortunately. I wore my Chanel Harmonie du Soir quad today. I may make that my item of the week. On weekends where I may want something more vibrant I'll still try to use at least one of the colors from the quad. Perhaps even trying the gold or pale pink for a cheek highlight.












 I just read this to my husband and we're sitting here laughing our heads off---no pun intended!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

aradhana said:


> 79000 years is a long time! I wonder if i will have used up my eye shadow stash by then.


 I've worn it under my foundation.  I was skeptical about putting it over my foundation...didn't make sense to me.  I've used it in place of any other primer.  I hate having so many products on my face!  I use an acne cream, moisturizer, primer and then foundation.  That's a lot IMHO.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thinking about untried products is almost embarrassing. Some days I think I just like buying stuff.


 You know I can't bring myself to try a new product if I'm in a hurry.  For me, the process of creating a look is as exciting as purchasing makeup, but I can't do it in a rush...I'm just not that good at it!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I just read this to my husband and we're sitting here laughing our heads off---no pun intended!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 1, 2013)

I am wearing one of the looks I will be working on this month. I can get with this eye look and a different blush or lipstick every day:  FACE: ELDW, Rich Caramel ELDW Mineral Powder, Intensity 5.0 It Cosmetics, Bye Bye Undereye, Deep  Eyes: e.l.f. primer, natural midtone peachy shade in NYX Nude on Nude palette, lid dark brown with bronze shimmer , same palette, crease lightest shimmery peach shade, same palette, browbone highlight Jordana eye brow powder, brunette (05) e.l.f. liquid liner, black (I will def use this as musch as possible this week because I broke the top today so I want to use as much as possible before it dries) Maybelline One on One mascara, very black (last time - finished today)  Lips: Covergirl Lip Perfection pencil, Seductive, I think - the dark burgundy shade) MAC Flitter l/s  I did this in less than 20 min - perfect for our theme this month. I will be on time most of this week! And I will add blush tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> *I did this in less than 20 min -* perfect for our theme this month. I will be on time most of this week! And I will add blush tomorrow.


  Awesome Sage.  I think a quick neutral eye look can work with any blush & lipstick---and of course a hurried day.  What lipstick is 'Flitter' ?  Not familiar w/ this one.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awesome Sage.  I think a quick neutral eye look can work with any blush & lipstick---and of course a hurried day.  What lipstick is 'Flitter' ?  Not familiar w/ this one.[/COLOR]


  It's from the Madame B collection. It is a luster in a pinkish berry burgundy color. I loved it for quite awhile...I was surprised to see how much of it was used.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2013)

yes they are Earthies, I went ahead and ordered them.  I'm not buying anymore shoes until I save up for El Naturalista...  The pair I want are flats... but they completely mold to your feet and have the cork footbed...  I was in love in the store...   


  TT I like your theme idea.  I think my personal theme?  Put on some make up for goodness sake. LOL  

  I also think I just like to buy things. An ex of mine pointed it out years ago.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You know I can't bring myself to try a new product if I'm in a hurry.  For me, the process of creating a look is as exciting as purchasing makeup, but I can't do it in a rush...I'm just not that good at it!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  wow! that's quick! i need to figure out a good quick look...i'm definitely planning to incorporate the skin smoother during the weekday looks, and the lash powder on the weekends. and definitely try to use pigments in my eye looks. i think most of them i've only worn on or max two times. and i just bought two more pigment sets. what's wrong with me ladies?

  i have a hard time NOT breaking the tops of my pencils...and then it's so crap 'cuz i'm constantly smushing the product...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> It's from the Madame B collection. It is a luster in a pinkish berry burgundy color. I loved it for quite awhile...I was surprised to see how much of it was used.


  That sounds pretty Sage.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

aradhana said:


> wow! that's quick! i need to figure out a good quick look...i'm definitely planning to incorporate the skin smoother during the weekday looks, and the lash powder on the weekends. and* definitely try to use pigments in my eye looks*. i think most of them i've only worn on or max two times. and* i just bought two more pigment sets. what's wrong with me ladies?*
> 
> i have a hard time NOT breaking the tops of my pencils...and then it's so crap 'cuz i'm constantly smushing the product...


    Now there's an idea---pigment week...excluding any day that I have to be out in a hurry---imagine spilling one
   because you're rushing---not pretty--I've done it!  OMG---I got two of the MAC pigment sets too, but I gave my 
   daughter four pigments/glitters. I gave her Vanilla because I already have it and Teal because I have a few very 
   close to it.  I would have purchased her two sets of her own but she's not into makeup.  She dabbles in it but 
   could care less about it, and doesn't wear it on a regular basis.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> yes they are Earthies, I went ahead and ordered them.  I'm not buying anymore shoes until I save up for El Naturalista...  The pair I want are flats... but they completely mold to your feet and have the cork footbed...  I was in love in the store...
> 
> 
> TT I like your theme idea.  I think my personal theme?  Put on some make up for goodness sake. LOL
> ...







Hi there pretty---my bodyguard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happiest when I've just ordered something and/or when the UPS/FedEx truck appears!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

Spikesmom said:


> Happy Hanukkah!  We are having a family party tonight and tomorrow.  I'm going to be in latke heaven!!!


   That's the best kind of heaven ever Spikesmom.  I like making them but I LOVE eating them.  I make applesauce 
  from scratch and I add scallions to sour cream---our favorite toppers for latkes.  I hope you're enjoying it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, I've decided to make this week, pigment week.  With Hanukkah in mind, I'm in 'blue' something until the end.....the 8th & last day is Thursday.  I pulled three blue pigments from my stash last night; Marine Ultra (Royal blue), Naval Blue (Deep smokey blue) & Starless Night (Deep Black Purple - looks blue-black).  I usually use one pigment to achieve a look but I think I will use _all_ pigments this week.  I'll use others like Naked Dark, Naked Deep Dark and Deep Brow.  I'll use a small amount of pigments like Naked, Vanilla and/or Shifting Sands, all light colors.  

I'll see how it goes


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Well, technically, you haven't started the official low-buy, right? But you do need a slap on the hand. I'm not saying I didn't order anything, but...I had to do it. I have another order in my cart now. Trying to decide about a lipgloss.


 Sage, when are we starting the low-buy?  I'm glad it's not an out right cold-turkey no-buy.  I would need to ease into something that drastic---would cause major withdrawal for sure! What did you finally get?

I just ordered NARS *Full Frontal* lipstick to go with the *Coeur Battant* blush that Honybr & MissTT forced on me---although I'm thankful that they did!

There's more damage from today.  From Tom Ford I ordered: 
 Golden Mink e/s quad
 Sahara Haze e/s quad
 Flush, blush
 Wild Ginger l/s
 Vampire Kiss l/s
From Dior I ordered Amber Diamond Skin Shimmer
From Chanel I ordered NPs Cosmic & Magic
From Deborah Lippmann I ordered Boom Boom Pow NP
From Butter London I ordered West End Wonderland NP

Previously ordered and arriving today are: 
Tom Ford Ice Queen Holiday 2013 e/s quad
Tom Ford Cognac Sable e/s quad
Tom Ford Savage, blush
Tom Ford Cocoa Ravish l/s
Tom Ford Crimson Noir l/s


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just lock me up now and throw away the key!!!  Just ordered Naked3 Palette---couldn't help it.  It called me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm stepping away from the computer now!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Just lock me up now and throw away the key!!!  Just ordered Naked3 Palette---couldn't help it.  It called me!:haha: I'm stepping away from the computer now!!![/COLOR]


  I'm think about getting the palette!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Just lock me up now and throw away the key!!!  Just ordered Naked3 Palette---couldn't help it.  It called me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Guess what you just made me do?


----------



## aradhana (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol! You ladies crack me up... I'm staying away from the UD palette, and doing my best to keep myself from going overboard, so it's nice to know i'm not alone in that struggle. I bought two of the divine night pigments sets yesterday (oh and another mineralize shadow), and still on the fence about those cinematic lipsticks. I'm just concerned about the running, cuz I don't normally wear creamy or liquidy lipsticks.  I didn't have time this morning to try a pigment in my look, and in fact I forgot to use the smoother compact. Not a good start for me and this month's theme. At least I can almost guarantee i'll keep using daydream and cb...but they're not the ones in need of love are they...


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

FACE: Revlon Colorstay Whipped, Caramel MAC Select Sheer Pressed , NW43 It Cosmetics, Bye Bye Undereye, Deep silica powder to set concealer Black Radiance Baked Blush, Warm Berry  Eyes: e.l.f. primer, natural midtone peachy shade in NYX Nude on Nude palette, lid dark brown with bronze shimmer , same palette, crease lightest shimmery peach shade, same palette, browbone highlight Jordana eye brow powder, brunette (05) e.l.f. liquid liner, black (I will def use this as musch as possible this week because I broke the top yesterday so I want to use as much as possible before it dries) CoverGirl Clump Crusher mascara, very black  Lips: ombre lip with MAC Vino and Iman Red Luxury Lip Stain  I got more of an 80's heavy matte makeup face than intended. I think I got too much CS Whipped on the brush today. But I will be telling people that it is my 80's face. I also think it's time for me to switch back to liquid foundation in a lighter formulation for the winter.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

I kinda failed on the theme thing this morning as well b/c i didn't plan ahead. Unless I plan to wear either my eye shadow or blush for the rest of the week which is possible. I just need to decide which one to do tonight. I used to love my NARS Outlaw blush, but for some reason now I'm no longer digging it. Don't like my look today at all. However, I _did _use a product in a palette I have never used before. Since I don't reach for this palette I'm thinking of making myself use it for the week. Even if it's just one shade from it. It's just a grouping of random MUFE shadows I have. I think it includes: Diamond Brown 312 (dark beige w/ copper shimmer), Diamond Burgundy 311 (burnished mauve w/ copper shimmer), Beige 76 (matte camel), and Turquoise Shimmer 83.

  Today I used Groundwork p/p lash to brow and then used Diamond Brown on my lid up through the crease. Such a pretty freaking shadow. Reminds me of Eclair p/p, but with copper shimmer instead of gold. I always thought this shade was too glittery, but it's not at all. Since I never reach for these shadows I'm thinking of selling them though.

  Btw, sagehen, I'm probably gonna send you some Ben Nye translucent powder in Sienna, but I was trying to use it some last week to see if I needed it. I'll ship it with the corrector. There was also something else I was considering but don't recall what it is right now. Anyway, that's the delay. I'm glad to have a friend to give this stuff too b/c it's all practically new.

  High five to sagehen and Medgal for picking out their theme products and rocking them this week.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I kinda failed on the theme thing this morning as well b/c i didn't plan ahead. Unless I plan to wear either my eye shadow or blush for the rest of the week which is possible. I just need to decide which one to do tonight. I used to love my NARS Outlaw blush, but for some reason now I'm no longer digging it. Don't like my look today at all. However, I _did_ use a product in a palette I have never used before. Since I don't reach for this palette I'm thinking of making myself use it for the week. Even if it's just one shade from it. It's just a grouping of random MUFE shadows I have. I think it includes: Diamond Brown 312 (dark beige w/ copper shimmer), Diamond Burgundy 311 (burnished mauve w/ copper shimmer), Beige 76 (matte camel), and Turquoise Shimmer 83.  Today I used Groundwork p/p lash to brow and then used Diamond Brown on my lid up through the crease. Such a pretty freaking shadow. Reminds me of Eclair p/p, but with copper shimmer instead of gold. I always thought this shade was too glittery, but it's not at all. Since I never reach for these shadows I'm thinking of selling them though.  Btw, sagehen, I'm probably gonna send you some Ben Nye translucent powder in Sienna, but I was trying to use it some last week to see if I needed it. I'll ship it with the corrector. There was also something else I was considering but don't recall what it is right now. Anyway, that's the delay. I'm glad to have a friend to give this stuff too b/c it's all practically new.  High five to sagehen and Medgal for picking out their theme products and rocking them this week.


  Take your time - why are you no longer digging Outlaw? Is it dissatisfaction with the product or the look for today?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know. I feel like I don't know how to put on blush anymore. Silly, but true. I always hate the way it looks on my right cheek. I thought Outlaw would look good with my eyes today, but it didn't. I was late and not really seeing too many people today so I just left it on. Now I remembered we have date night tonight after my hair appt and after I swing by Sephora to pick up some items I had on hold. I'll be seeing quite a few people. :-(

  Random question: What lipstick do you wear when you're wearing a bold top? For instance today I'm wearing a red turtleneck, but red seemed to be too much and matchy matchy while other colors would seem to clash. I tend to wear lots of bold colored tops like teal, yellow, red, orange, etc. but worry about my lipstick. How do y'all do it?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I don't know. I feel like I don't know how to put on blush anymore. Silly, but true. I always hate the way it looks on my right cheek. I thought Outlaw would look good with my eyes today, but it didn't. I was late and not really seeing too many people today so I just left it on. Now I remembered we have date night tonight after my hair appt and after I swing by Sephora to pick up some items I had on hold. I'll be seeing quite a few people. :-(  Random question: What lipstick do you wear when you're wearing a bold top? For instance today I'm wearing a red turtleneck, but red seemed to be too much and matchy matchy while other colors would seem to clash. I tend to wear lots of bold colored tops like teal, yellow, red, orange, etc. but worry about my lipstick. How do y'all do it?


  That red turtleneck so close to the face cries out for a perfect nude lipstick/gloss or some gloss with a hint of gold shimmer. with a serious amount of black liner/mascara.  Teal screams to me for orange/coral lipstick.  Yellow begs for a purple or berry lip.  Orange yells for bronze or classic red.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

You always know exactly what to say.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Guess what you just made me do?


  Turn-a-bout is fair play MissTT.  



  I'm thrilled.  We can come up with some looks together.  I passed up Naked2---it just didn't interest me but when I saw the pinks in Naked3 I was done!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

aradhana said:


> At least I can almost guarantee i'll keep using daydream and cb...but they're not the ones in need of love are they...


  Don't sweat it Aradhana---there's always tomorrow.  That's the good thing about makeup---we get to do it over and over again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I don't know. *I feel like I don't know how to put on blush anymore*. Silly, but true. I always hate the way it looks on my right cheek. *I thought Outlaw would look good with my eyes today, but it didn't.* I was late and not really seeing too many people today so I just left it on. Now I remembered we have date night tonight after my hair appt and after I swing by Sephora to pick up some items I had on hold. I'll be seeing quite a few people. :-(
> 
> Random question: What lipstick do you wear when you're wearing a bold top? For instance today I'm wearing a red turtleneck, but red seemed to be too much and matchy matchy while other colors would seem to clash. I tend to wear lots of bold colored tops like teal, yellow, red, orange, etc. but worry about my lipstick. How do y'all do it?


 Do you contour and highlight?  If so, when do you put on your blush?  I asked because I went through something similar until I changed the order in which I apply the products; contour first, highlight 
second and blush last.  For some reason this order helps me to place my blush now...just above my contour, blended w/o a visible line of demarcation.

You know MissTT, sometimes I dislike a random look initially, but when I see it later I think--hey I like this!  I hope that was the case for you today!

About your lipstick colors---when in doubt go nude.  I like color and matching doesn't bother me.  If I wore a red lip w/a red top the eyes would definitely be played down and my blush would be 
neutral/barely visible.  Like Sage, I wear teal and coral (my bridal party colors 1st time around), Pink & Purple, Yellow & Pink, Black & Red, Orange & Brown, etc.  This is not etched in stone.  Sometimes it's just about the mood I'm in.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

Medgal - for real, my bridal colors were teal and peach for my first wedding. WHAT?!? That is all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

Today's Look:
*EYES: *
UDPP
Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, *Apparition* cream shadow (Deep blue) to lids as a base
MAC *Starless Night *Pigment (Blackened blue) over Apparition 
MAC *Deep Brown* Pigment to crease
MAC* Naked Deep* Dark (Mid-tan) to transition
MAC *Tan* pigment  to highlight brow ---_Nice contrast w/this very matte look_
Blacktrack gel liner to upper lash-line
Both Starless Night & Deep Brown pigments to lower lash line
 MAC *Petrol Blue* liner pencil to water line


FACE:
La Bella Donna Coexist to prime
 Chanel Perfection Lumiére *54 Beige Ambré*
P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC *Richly Honed* Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF to contour
Chanel *Accent* Blush (Neutral pale mauve)
Estèe Lauder *Modern Mercury* highlighter to high-points
MAC Mystery Powder, Dark to set
MAC Fix + to set

LIPS:
MAC Nude Lipstick

Nails:
Butter London Double Take Duo--Blue Coat (Deep Royal-Navy) & Lecoy, Mixed Glitter


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Today's Look:[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES: *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre,  *Apparition* cream shadow (Deep blue) to lids as a base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Starless Night* Pigment (Blackened blue) over Apparition [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Deep Brown* Pigment to crease[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Naked Deep* Dark (Mid-tan) to transition[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Tan* pigment  to highlight brow ---_Nice contrast w/this very matte look_[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Blacktrack gel liner to upper lash-line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Both Starless Night & Deep Brown pigments to lower lash line[/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Petrol Blue* liner pencil to water line[/COLOR]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]FACE:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]La Bella Donna Coexist to prime[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Perfection Lumiére *54 Beige Ambré* [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Richly Honed* Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF to contour[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Accent* Blush (Neutral pale mauve)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]Estèe Lauder *Modern Mercury* highlighter to high-points[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mystery Powder, Dark to set[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Fix + to set[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=0000FF]LIPS:[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Nude Lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Nails:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Butter London [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]


  That sounds beautiful. Talk to me of Earthshine. I have this MSF and do not use it. Do you use only for highlight, or for any other purpose?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

So y'all are telling me not to choose teal and oranged pink for my wedding colors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't typically contour and highlight several times each week. I think my blush funk is due to the hyperpigmentation on my right cheek. It just makes things look ruddy and I get kinda sad each time I look at it. I try putting concealer over it, but every time I start brushing powders on the concealer comes off. I've tried 3 different concealers and they all come right off: Cover FX, Dermablend, and Bare Minerals. maybe I'm putting too much pressure on the area trying to set it.

  Ah ha! That's what I wanted to see if you wanted to try, sagehen, Dermablend concealer in Spice. I think the color just isn't right for me, but you may be able to use it under your eyes. On me I think it's too light for blemishes and too dark for my under eye. It's medium coverage and I was expecting it to be full.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG are you getting married?!? I LIVE for other people's (not bridezilla people, just regular people) weddings! I eloped this time around - I can't do the pressure myself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> That sounds beautiful. Talk to me of Earthshine. I have this MSF and do not use it. Do you use only for highlight, or for any other purpose?


 I use Earthshine to set Richly Honed.  It's not a glittery mess either.  I do it daily and love it!  It's actually too dark for me as a highlight so I know it's too dark for you.  When I first got it I used it as a blush but I like it better to set my contour cream.  I backed it up---so glad I did!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I use Earthshine to set Richly Honed.  It's not a glittery mess either.  I do it daily and love it!  It's actually too dark for me as a highlight so I know it's too dark for you.  When I first got it I used it as a blush but I like it better to set my contour cream.  I backed it up---so glad I did![/COLOR]


  You have decsribed my problem exactly. It is too dark for a highlight. I will try as a blush and to set my contour (I use Richly Honed too - did you ever get Coffee Walnut? Did you like?)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Medgal - for real, my bridal colors were teal and peach for my first wedding. WHAT?!? That is all.


 Seriously?  It was actually turquoise & peach---close enough---for my summer wedding.  I wised up the second time around 
 and did a destination wedding in St Thomas w/only 4 people, counting the bride & groom.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> You have decsribed my problem exactly. It is too dark for a highlight. I will try as a blush and to set my contour (I use Richly Honed too - did you ever get Coffee Walnut? Did you like?)


   I did get Coffee Walnut, but I don't like it as much as Richly Honed.  CW is cool toned and can look dirty if I'm not careful.  I always reach for RH.

​   ETA:  I just remembered that I had another MAC Pro Sculpting cream called *Copper Beach *and I used it up!  Guess I really liked that one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So y'all are telling me not to choose teal and oranged pink *for my wedding colors?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Are you making an announcement MissTT?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I know what you're doing---Don't brush your powder on---gently pat and roll so that it adheres to the 
  concealer rather than wipe it away---that's essentially what you're doing.  It's your technique--not what you're 
  using.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I did get Coffee Walnut, but I don't like it as much as Richly Honed.  CW is cool toned and can look dirty if I'm not careful.  I always reach for RH.[/COLOR]


  Thank you for this response. I feel a little better about choosing only Richly Honed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I kinda failed on the theme thing this morning as well b/c i didn't plan ahead. Unless I plan to wear either my eye shadow or blush for the rest of the week which is possible. I just need to decide which one to do tonight. I used to love my NARS Outlaw blush, but for some reason now I'm no longer digging it. Don't like my look today at all. However, I _did _use a product in a palette I have never used before. Since I don't reach for this palette I'm thinking of making myself use it for the week. Even if it's just one shade from it. It's just a grouping of random MUFE shadows I have. I think it includes: Diamond Brown 312 (dark beige w/ copper shimmer), Diamond Burgundy 311 (burnished mauve w/ copper shimmer), Beige 76 (matte camel), and Turquoise Shimmer 83.
> 
> *Today I used Groundwork p/p lash to brow and then used Diamond Brown on my lid up through the crease. Such a pretty freaking shadow. Reminds me of Eclair p/p, but with copper shimmer instead of gold. I always thought this shade was too glittery, but it's not at all. Since I never reach for these shadows I'm thinking of selling them though.*
> 
> ...


 Awww thanks MissTT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I don't get the high-five because I have an unfair advantage.  I no longer work outside of the home, rushing out to an office any longer.  I do advance planning when I have to go out like I did today for a doc appointment, but most of the time I can get made-up w/o rushing.

​Your eye look sounds so pretty.  I have an absolute weakness for browns & bronzes & I love Eclair PP too.  Do you wear any of your PPs as E/S or just as a base???


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Thank you for this response. I feel a little better about choosing only Richly Honed.






 MAC should have made the sculpting creams permanent!


----------



## honybr (Dec 2, 2013)

Can I still play if my eye look is the same because it's just liner and mascara everyday?  Lol.  I only do shadow on the weekends because I'm slow.  But I switch up the lipstick and blush everyday to justify having so much.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

Just putting it out there ladies: next week is smoky eye week, with an eye toward using up my Audacious Asphalt Color Tattoo and using a couple of lustre lipsticks in nude-ish shades.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

honybr said:


> Can I still play if my eye look is the same because it's just liner and mascara everyday?  Lol.  I only do shadow on the weekends because I'm slow.  But I switch up the lipstick and blush everyday to justify having so much.


 We insist you do Honybr.  Switching up your lipstick & blush totally counts!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Just putting it out there ladies: next week is smoky eye week, with an eye toward using up my Audacious Asphalt Color Tattoo and using a couple of lustre lipsticks in nude-ish shades.


 Okay Sage---gonna hold you to it!   That's my favorite look!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I use Earthshine to set Richly Honed.  It's not a glittery mess either.  I do it daily and love it!  It's actually too dark for me as a highlight so I know it's too dark for you.  When I first got it I used it as a blush but I like it better to set my contour cream.  I backed it up---so glad I did!


  this is an interesting idea...wanna try it out! i haven't touched my earthshine in ages...probably this whole year. guess i should probably make it part of this month's challenge.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, honeybr, just switch other things like Medgal says. We're not too bossy here. We just merely make suggestions and try to support each other. I suggested this theme to help us do a better job of using things up. Like for you I'd suggest adding a neutral wash of shadow to help use up an item you don't often use. But if you don't want to I'll still be your friend.

  sagehen are we all doing a smoky eye or just you? I'm confused. LOL.

  Medgal - yes I use my paint pots on their own. Mostly Eclair, but I only have two. I know you're enjoying life at a better pace now, but I still appreciate you contributing. You've got lots of good advice and ideas to offer. Like setting aside theme products to reduce time searching. Genius! And yes my technique could be flawed, but I've switched it up over the months and feel like it still happens. I used to brush on my powder gently. I tried the rolling method, but habits die hard and I felt like I wasn't really 'setting' my face that way. I've recently started pressing the powder in with a sponge, but I don't think that's working for me either. This week I'll try the rolling lightly method just for you.

  Am I announcing an engagement? No. Is he thinking about asking? Yeeeeeaaaahhhhh I'm pretty sure. I truly wasn't trying to say anything though. Just a coincidence.

  Today I got a box of Sephora goodies. Just feel like sharing for no good reason. I got: Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder 03 (shade rec from Ingenue; afraid it will be too late, but trust Ingenue's judgment), Hourglass Arch brow pencil (rec of Shontay; not quite sure how to make thin lines but will practice), MUFE HD Concealer 355 (rec by Specktrette to combat hyperpigmentation), and NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Ginger (shade rec by Ingenue; I've been using Biscuit and Caramel.)

  At the store tonight for $54 I picked up: 1.7 oz Jennifer Anniston EDP x 2, Philosophy Senorita Margarita 16oz, Buxom Full-On Lipstick in Amsterdam and mini Sculpted Lash Mascara, and MUFE Aqua Shadow 30E and 2E. Retail value of my score was $195.50!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i bet you still know how to apply blush, but i do know what you mean. sometimes doing the same thing as always just doesn't seem to look right. i had a little acne scar on my left cheek that was reddish, so i kept looking like i had more blush on one side unless i worked to conceal it first...but then it was difficult to get it to not look obviously covered up...
> 
> did you end up trying laura mercier's sc?
> 
> as for the lipstick q...sagehen and medgal's suggestions are great! also sometimes i go for bright and sheer...that often serves as a better counterpoint than nude lips if my eyes aren't particularly smokey...often i just do trial and error...but when you're rushed for time that's not a great option!


  Yeah I definitely think I'm in a blush funk. I think it's b/c I feel like my face is on display so to speak so overall I'm more stressed about it. My makeup is actually being judged almost every day and it doesn't feel fun. I did not end up trying the Secret Camouflage yet. It's kind of a PITA to mess w/ to be honest. Plus I'm a bit confused by their shading. Maybe if the LM rep would have spoken to me when she was in the store I would know more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And you got it. Trial and error isn't an option due to time constraints. I'm always rushing to get to either job b/c I'm not a morning person. Many of the girls at Sephora change their makeup while they're there if they don't like it, but I don't feel it's appropriate to be putting makeup on my face when I'm on the floor so I try to refrain and just keep it to my lunch break.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes, honeybr, just switch other things like Medgal says. We're not too bossy here. We just merely make suggestions and try to support each other. I suggested this theme to help us do a better job of using things up. Like for you I'd suggest adding a neutral wash of shadow to help use up an item you don't often use. But if you don't want to I'll still be your friend.  *sagehen are we all doing a smoky eye or just you? I'm confused. LOL. * Medgal - yes I use my paint pots on their own. Mostly Eclair, but I only have two. I know you're enjoying life at a better pace now, but I still appreciate you contributing. You've got lots of good advice and ideas to offer. Like setting aside theme products to reduce time searching. Genius! And yes my technique could be flawed, but I've switched it up over the months and feel like it still happens. I used to brush on my powder gently. I tried the rolling method, but habits die hard and I felt like I wasn't really 'setting' my face that way. I've recently started pressing the powder in with a sponge, but I don't think that's working for me either. This week I'll try the rolling lightly method just for you.  *Am I announcing an engagement? No.* Is he thinking about asking? Yeeeeeaaaahhhhh I'm pretty sure. I truly wasn't trying to say anything though. Just a coincidence.  Today I got a box of Sephora goodies. Just feel like sharing for no good reason. I got: Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder 03 (shade rec from Ingenue; afraid it will be too late, but trust Ingenue's judgment), Hourglass Arch brow pencil (rec of Shontay; not quite sure how to make thin lines but will practice), MUFE HD Concealer 355 (rec by Specktrette to combat hyperpigmentation), and NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Ginger (shade rec by Ingenue; I've been using Biscuit and Caramel.) At the store tonight for $54 I picked up: 1.7 oz Jennifer Anniston EDP x 2, Philosophy Senorita Margarita 16oz, Buxom Full-On Lipstick in Amsterdam and mini Sculpted Lash Mascara, and MUFE Aqua Shadow 30E and 2E. Retail value of my score was $195.50!


 @ bolded #1: No, not everyone (unless you want to): that is what I am going to do next week.  @ bolded #2: OK. I just get all excited talking about other people's wedding details. Is that cray?  That is a sweet Sephora haul - did you use your VIB gc? I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

Didn't receive gift card and found out I'm not eligible to use it despite earning it and then some. Bah humbug!

  I would expect you all to be excited for me if I came in all, "I's married now! I said I's married!" You're not weird imo.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Didn't receive gift card and found out I'm not eligible to use it despite earning it and then some. Bah humbug!  I would expect you all to be excited for me if I came in all, *"I's married now! I said I's married!" *You're not weird imo.


  it is now required for you to announce it just like this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes, honeybr, just switch other things like Medgal says. We're not too bossy here. We just merely make suggestions and try to support each other. I suggested this theme to help us do a better job of using things up. Like for you I'd suggest adding a neutral wash of shadow to help use up an item you don't often use. But if you don't want to I'll still be your friend.
> 
> *sagehen are we all doing a smoky eye or just you? I'm confused. LOL.*
> 
> ...






*SCORE!!!* Awesome MissTT.  I love hearing about hauls---it's exciting---maybe even a little voyeristic---and of course that's how I learn about new products!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!  I just got my Sephora $20 V.I.B. reward card in the mail today.  It's valid from 12/4 - 12/16.

Do you like the NARS concealers better than MAC's?  It's taking me forever to use my MAC concealers because I only use a tad under my eyes to cover my dark circles.  I'm open to trying new ones when the three that I have are gone.

I'm a sucker for romance so I jumped on that bandwagon too. 





It sounds like you've tried every technique & instrument MissTT!  How frustrating is that!!!  I smoosh my setting powder on with a Kabuki.  I use the same practice for my powder foundation.

I think Sage was announcing what she's doing within the parameters that the two of you suggested.  So you would decide, based on your stash and what you need and want to focus on to use, in a given week.  Like for me this week--or at least until after Hanukkah it's pigments and mostly blue E/S & NP.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Didn't receive gift card and found out I'm not eligible to use it despite earning it and then some. Bah humbug!
> 
> I would expect you all to be excited for me if I came in all, *"I's married now! I said I's married!" *You're not weird imo.






Why is that?  Do they consider it double dipping because you have an employee discount?  Bah humbug is right!!!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh miss TT I realized I forgot to tell you about this Wayne goss youtube video where he shows 5 ways to apply blush...it's short and simple but i've watched it a few times. I always end up applying the same way, but maybe you'll find another way you like more? I'll try and find it this evening.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you!  It went better today. Thanks to everyone for their support. (I know I shouldn't need blush support, but whatever.) I rolled powder across my face (and then I lightly brushed my whole face b/c sorry not sorry but love the way that feels!) I wanted to play in my new Guerlain bronzer and applied that under my cheekbones, but that's where my stupid hyperpig is and I was afraid I was going to rub it off. It didn't but I don't know if I put much bronzer on there at all. I also can't tell if the bronzer is amazeballs b/c I used a darker foundation today as well. Actually today I made everything darker on my face. Even my under eye concealer.

  Medgal - I don't know why we can't use it. I suppose it's to avoid double dipping, but for me it's a better deal than the discount so I'd happily use it w/o combining. Then again I guess we save enough throughout the year.

*FACE*
  EL Invisible Fluid foundation 5WN1
  MUFE HD Concealer #355 under eyes
  Ben Nye Banana powder set concealer
  CoverFX concealer N Deep on spots
  NARS LRSP set foundation
  Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing powder 03 - perimeter and under cheekbones; remaining product down the nose and forehead
  Ripe for Love blush
*EYES*
  Éclair p/p
  MUFE Diamond 312 e/s
  MUFE 56 e/s brow
*LIPS*
  NYX Toast liner
  Sounds Like Noise l/s

_Missing_: primer, eyeliner, mascara, and brow. _Why?_ I've decided to step back from primer for a moment. Remember when they told us our moisturizer prepped our skin for foundation? Before primers came out? I'm cutting out that product this week. Liner/mascara/brow - I put these item in a m/u bag in my purse and will do those when I get to work to save time. Yesterday I didn't even bother adding the items until 6pm just before date night. I need to focus on getting to my office on time. I have my own office so can finish at my desk when I feel like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank you!  It went better today. Thanks to everyone for their support. (I know I shouldn't need blush support, but whatever.) I rolled powder across my face (and then I lightly brushed my whole face b/c sorry not sorry but love the way that feels!) I wanted to play in my new Guerlain bronzer and applied that under my cheekbones, but that's where my stupid hyperpig is and I was afraid I was going to rub it off. It didn't but I don't know if I put much bronzer on there at all. I also can't tell if the bronzer is amazeballs b/c I used a darker foundation today as well. Actually today I made everything darker on my face. Even my under eye concealer.
> 
> *Medgal - I don't know why we can't use it. I suppose it's to avoid double dipping, but for me it's a better deal than the discount so I'd happily use it w/o combining. Then again I guess we save enough throughout the year.*
> 
> ...


 Savings wherever you can get it is a GREAT thing!
  The look sounds nice---was that a shade of brown that you used with Eclair in your eye look?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

@Miss TT - are you coming around about Sounds Like Noise? I remember at one time you did not love it. That is another product I need to revisit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> @Miss TT - are you coming around about Sounds Like Noise? I remember at one time you did not love it. That is another product I need to revisit.


  I think sounds like noise was made for MissTT's coloring.  How could you not love it.  It just warms & softens us right up.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think sounds like noise was made for MissTT's coloring.  How could you not love it.  It just warms & softens us right up.[/COLOR]


 I think I need to play with liners to use it with - any suggestions? I just think this is better as an ombre lip for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

I use MAC Entertain Me  or MAC What A Blast.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I use MAC Entertain Me  or MAC What A Blast.[/COLOR]


  And, this is going to send me shopping again lol. I don't have What a Blast.  I have already been very bad this week. I have pending orders from MAC, Stila, Coastal Scents, Magnolia Makeup, Sephora, Urban Decay and a pro beauty supply near me. Someone needs to slap my hand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I have already been very bad this week. I have pending orders from MAC, Stila, Coastal Scents, Magnolia Makeup, Sephora, Urban Decay and a pro beauty supply near me. Someone needs to slap my hand.


  Here, allow me:  http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/shaded/167/17337/Products/Lips/Lip-Pencil/Pro-Longwear-Lip-Pencil/index.tmpl?SKU_ID=SKU34878




What did you buy?  I think we've all gone overboard this week.  I just got boxes from MAC & Sephora today! 





  I'll gladly shake your hand but no way will I slap it!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

double post...


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Sehpora: 4 Stila palettes from the Black Friday sale (artul eyes vol. I-III and In the Garden palettes - I bought the ITG palette just for the pencil, since it does not come as a single. The palette was the price of one pencil so I put it in the cart) MAC: Rich Purple Chromagraphic Pencil and Private Party Coastal Scents: silica powder, black soap and neem oil Magnolia: several loose pigments and an eye primer Stila: my fave dc'd foundaton and a neutral eye palette UD: Fun, Feminine and Dangerous palettes and a Grindhouse sharpener BSS: 17 matte brown eyeshadows  That was exhausting just to type.  This is giving me plenty for the untried challenge for January.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I think sounds like noise was made for MissTT's coloring.  How could you not love it.  It just warms & softens us right up.


  Well of course you, pretty girl, can rock anything. On me it feels slightly too light. Here's the thing - I'm sure it doesn't look bad on me. It just doesn't look good to my eye. I prefer richer colors to pastels in general.
  I wore the same eye shadow I wore yesterday and will commit to it for the week. It actually looked prettier w/o the Eclair. Tomorrow I will pair it with gold eye shadow. Here is a swatch of the MUFE 312 e/s. It's prettier in real life though. Credit karlasugar

  *I also have 311 Burgundy


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh that's good Sage----that's _*really*_ good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> No I am not coming around with SLN. This is the second time I've ever worn it. It just makes me think pumpkin lips. That's not sexy. I may try doing an ombre like you mentioned. I should have been wearing this all Fall, but better late than never. I brought a darker orange gloss with me, but haven't bothered to apply additional makeup today. I'm gonna go do it now w/ 2 hours of work left... LOL
> 
> Oooh wee, you as bad as Medgal with that haul.
> 
> ...


    I don't own a single MUFE product, let alone eyeshadow.  How did that happen?  Those colors are so vibrant.
   I get what you're saying about SLN.  I feel that way about purple lipsticks--I have them, I wear them but I don't think that do anything for me.

   Yes, Sage came over to the dark side with her haulage 



I'm expecting more TF items this week.  I got my Dior Poudrè Shimmer in Amber Diamond and it's real purdy


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

I was eyeballing Amber Diamond, but it swatched glittery to me. It was a hurried, heavy swatch though. I asked my other skintwin Shontay and she wasn't impressed with it so that helped me leave it behind. I also tried that Dior Petal blush you told me to try and all the girls said it wasn't special on my cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's funny that purples leave you kind of meh. Purple was my favorite color as a child so that's why it catches my eye in lipstick. For orange I am happy w/ my Neon Orange from AAO, but the other shades were too pastel for me. I need to make a sale thread. Speaking of which....

  I think I have things I want to give away to several of you ladies during this challenge.
  sagehen - you know I'm working on a little box for you.
  aradhana - I ran across something for you last night, but now I forgot what it was lol. I'll find it again I'm sure. Oh wait I think it was at least one of the MUFE shadows I was using this week.
  Medgal - this morning I was thinking of sending you some MUFE star powders that I've never opened after 1.5 years. How fitting that you just mentioned you don't have any MUFE! Your pigment plans made me think of it.
  honeybr - post more so I can think about what I don't use that you may like 
  Lele - I need you posting more, too!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd like to join you ladies with weekly/monthly themes but my eyeshadow application is less than stellar. Do you have any tutorial/product recommendations? I have the Anastasia Lavish palette,  some Nars duos (Isolde and Eurydice) and Nars Loves New York" palette, some neutral browns from Mac and a couple of random purple eyeshadows from clinique. I do a good job of applying eyeshadow to someone else (When my daughter has a special event) but can't seem to get it right on myself. I'm open to suggestions/whatever!  





sagehen said:


> Just putting it out there ladies: next week is smoky eye week, with an eye toward using up my Audacious Asphalt Color Tattoo and using a couple of lustre lipsticks in nude-ish shades.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I'd like to join you ladies with weekly/monthly themes but my eyeshadow application is less than stellar. Do you have any tutorial/product recommendations? I have the Anastasia Lavish palette,  some Nars duos (Isolde and Eurydice) and Nars Loves New York" palette, some neutral browns from Mac and a couple of random purple eyeshadows from clinique. I do a good job of applying eyeshadow to someone else (When my daughter has a special event) but can't seem to get it right on myself. I'm open to suggestions/whatever!


  You will not want to hear this, but the best way to learn it on yourself is to play with your makeup. Get to know the contours of your eyes, what shape they are, how they are and are not alike.  You could watch some youtube videos from people with your eye shape too, but that will only be so helpful. I could not wing my eyeliner to save my life before, no matter how many tuturials I watched, until I got familiar enough with my own eyes to know what to do for each one. You know what? This month's challenge might be great for you then. You can concentrate on your eye looks. Say you commit to one look for a week: each day you can improve a little bit over the day before. Say you think your crease color went too high - there's always the next day to fix that. With the same colors each day, you cannotice the application more and what works best.  Can I tell you something? My eyeshadow was less than stellar yesterday too - it happens. I had a very dated thing going on with too much color on my browbone - I called it my 80's face all day. I made sure to take my time this morning though lol! I say that to say: don't be so hard on yourself. Most pepole don't notice what you might think of as a makeup disaster day.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sagehen, thanks for the advice. I try to practice on myself on the weekends when my hair is all over the place and I'm in my pajamas. That said, I have to get over "wasting" the products since I'm not leaving the house. I've tried YouTube tutorials but like you said, that's only so helpful. Did I mention that MUAs always comment that I have a lot of eye space? That's really what throws me off. I don't know what to do with all that space especially between my crease and brow. I'm totally confused about whether I need a transition color.   I think I will join the challenge. I did my eyes today. Thanks for the encouragement. You Specktrettes are really helpful and encouraging.   I want the Lorac pro palette but limited myself by saying that I'd buy it after 30 days and only if I wear eyeshadow to work everyday. I didn't do that but also didn't buy the palette yet.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

I like what Ms. Sage suggested. Practice something for the whole week to help you get it down. I had to force myself to do that with fluidlines. I'm still not excellent b/c I quit using them, but when I made myself focus on it for a week i was shocked at how much better I became. And remember, eye shadow can be a simple wash of a single color. That's what I did yesterday. You don't need to use 6 shades and a glitter to be pretty. Your blush doesn't always have to have a highlighter. Heck I skipped that today, too. Last week I messed up on my eyes and had to take to a q-tip and remover in the crease. I'll get better w/ my shadow sticks b/c of it though. I purchased 4 more shadow sticks from the Sephora BF sale so I'm gonna practice using them as well. Even if it means the same eye look several days in a row.

  And girl get over wasting this expensive makeup. We'll never use it all anyway.

  Good for you on staying disciplined w/ your purchases and giving yourself a reason to buy the palette. Shadow every day is tough on yourself. I'd say the majority of the work week would mean you earn it, but I'm not paying your bills. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Sagehen, thanks for the advice. I try to practice on myself on the weekends when my hair is all over the place and I'm in my pajamas. That said, I have to get over "wasting" the products since I'm not leaving the house. I've tried YouTube tutorials but like you said, that's only so helpful. Did I mention that MUAs always comment that I have a lot of eye space? That's really what throws me off. I don't know what to do with all that space especially between my crease and brow. I'm totally confused about whether I need a transition color.   I think I will join the challenge. I did my eyes today. Thanks for the encouragement. You Specktrettes are really helpful and encouraging.   I want the Lorac pro palette but limited myself by saying that I'd buy it after 30 days and only if I wear eyeshadow to work everyday. I didn't do that but also didn't buy the palette yet.


  I am jealous over your lid space. You are the perfect person to wear a single wash of color, and then clean up the l id work with a flesh toned e/s to make it look neat. BOOM!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *I was eyeballing Amber Diamond, but it swatched glittery to me. It was a hurried, heavy swatch though. I asked my other skintwin Shontay and she wasn't impressed with it so that helped me leave it behind. I also tried that Dior Petal blush you told me to try and all the girls said it wasn't special on my cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awwww--You're no longer MissTT---we need to call you Mrs Claus



 How sweet of you to think of everyone!  Thank you!!





Amber Diamond is not glittery, and as with highlighters it only requires a small amount, which I then buff on my skin to get the desired look.

The Dior Petal blush is transformative before your eyes, and the longer it's on the better it looks.  At least that has been my experience.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 3, 2013)

I spend most of my (makeup) time, on my eyes but try to use a lid color, a crease color and a brow highlight. I limit myself to 3 colors. That said, today, I had more time and got FAINCY with it and used 5 colors. All that for a neutral look. Lol.   This is what I wore today: KVD Lock-It foundation in #68 Ko Gen Do translucent powder to set face Bobbi Brown corrector in dark peach to undereye Nars concealer in Ginger mixed with foundation to undereye Sleek contour powder in dark (applied under cheekbones and nose, which I rarely do) Mac Stylish Me blush Dior Amber Diamond to highlight Nars Galapagos e/s to lid Mac Saddle and brown script e/s to crease Mac Swiss chocolate e/s as transition Mac brown/yellow e/s that I can't remember to highlight brow Nars Damned l/p with corresponding lipstick and gloss that I can't remember right now


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I spend most of my (makeup) time, on my eyes but try to use a lid color, a crease color and a brow highlight. I limit myself to 3 colors. That said, today, I had more time and got FAINCY with it and used 5 colors. All that for a neutral look. Lol.   This is what I wore today: KVD Lock-It foundation in #68 Ko Gen Do translucent powder to set face Bobbi Brown corrector in dark peach to undereye Nars concealer in Ginger mixed with foundation to undereye Sleek contour powder in dark (applied under cheekbones and nose, which I rarely do) Mac Stylish Me blush Dior Amber Diamond to highlight Nars Galapagos e/s to lid Mac Saddle and brown script e/s to crease Mac Swiss chocolate e/s as transition Mac brown/yellow e/s that I can't remember to highlight brow Nars Damned l/p with corresponding lipstick and gloss that I can't remember right now


  Oooh, speak to me of your experience with the KVD Lock It Foundation...you are in my color range.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

Speak to all of us about everything! Actin' like you're brand new to eye shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see you, meka girl, I see you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yeah I definitely think I'm in a blush funk. I think it's b/c *I feel like my face is on display so to speak so overall I'm more stressed about it. *My makeup is actually being judged almost every day and it doesn't feel fun. I did not end up trying the Secret Camouflage yet. It's kind of a PITA to mess w/ to be honest. Plus I'm a bit confused by their shading. Maybe if the LM rep would have spoken to me when she was in the store I would know more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's how I used to feel when I went to MAC/Chanel---like the PROs would pick apart my look---now I could care less.  The first time that I went to MAC after not
   having been in a VERY long time, the manager  approached me and asked if I "do makeup"  I said, "only my own".  She said, "really?"  With list in hand, I dropped 500
   cash that day and that manger and I have been friends ever since.

   I certainly understand how your makeup is being judged by customers, etc.  I'm intimidated just thinking about it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Nars Damned l/p with corresponding lipstick and gloss that I can't remember right now


 Meka the look sounds _*really lovely! *_ I love your eye-look selections, and Galapagos is a fav!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sagehen, I really like the foundation used with a beauty blender. It is a thick foundation that gives full coverage (which I need right now thanks to hormonal acne along my jawline). On me, #68 initially looks a little too light (which it might be) if I apply it with my fingers. Skintone wise, I'm somewhere between Nars Macao and Trinidad (I didn't have access to the colors in between those, which might have been better matches although I have and use Trinidad); MUFE pro-finish 174/Mac MM 7.5/Clinique Pecan (the best match out of all my foundations).   MsTT, trust and believe, I had no clue what I was doing this morning with that eyeshadow. I just hoped that none of my coworkers asked if someone had given me a black eye.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 3, 2013)

Miss TT- okay I'll try to make it a point to post more often.  Meka72- I agree with what everyone else has said.... you just gotta keep practicing on yourself and don't even think your wasting your makeup... I (think) NO ..... I know we all have way more than we will ever use up!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I'd like to join you ladies with weekly/monthly themes but my eyeshadow application is less than stellar. Do you have any tutorial/product recommendations? I have the Anastasia Lavish palette, some Nars duos (Isolde and Eurydice) and Nars Loves New York" palette, some neutral browns from Mac and a couple of random purple eyeshadows from clinique. I do a good job of applying eyeshadow to someone else (When my daughter has a special event) but can't seem to get it right on myself. I'm open to suggestions/whatever!


   Please join us! 



 No pressure.  Just a lot of fun and really great people.  

  When I really got back into makeup after many years of wearing it but not amassing it to this degree, I started watching You Tube videos.  That's how I also got a lot of the 
  products that I have.  I would google an eye look (like by season or specific color eyeshadow) and apply my eyeshadow along with the presenter.  Before I knew it I was
  creating my own looks and didn't need the videos.  I still enjoy watching and being open to learning new things!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Speak to all of us about everything! Actin' like you're brand new to eye shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 Oh MissTT you continue to just crack me up!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 3, 2013)

I will definitely try all of your suggestions, ladies. I'm really excited about participating in the challenge now that I accidentally completed day one. Thanks for the compliments and encouragement.   Goodnight!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Please join us![/COLOR] :bouquet: [COLOR=0000FF] No pressure.  Just a lot of fun and really great people.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  When I really got back into makeup after many years of wearing it but not amassing it to this degree, I started watching You Tube videos.  That's how I also got a lot of the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  products that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I have.  I would google an eye look (like by season or specific color eyeshadow) and apply my eyeshadow along with the presenter.  Before I knew it I was[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  creating my own looks and didn't need the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]videos.  I still enjoy watching and being open to learning new things! [/COLOR]


 Me too. I Google an eye or lip color I'm thinking about to get ideas about how to wear something. Especially when its a new or unusual color.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Sagehen, I really like the foundation used with a beauty blender. It is a thick foundation that gives full coverage (which I need right now thanks to hormonal acne along my jawline). On me, #68 initially looks a little too light (which it might be) if I apply it with my fingers. Skintone wise, I'm somewhere between Nars Macao and Trinidad (I didn't have access to the colors in between those, which might have been better matches although I have and use Trinidad); MUFE pro-finish 174/Mac MM 7.5/Clinique Pecan (the best match out of all my foundations).   MsTT, trust and believe, I had no clue what I was doing this morning with that eyeshadow. I just hoped that none of my coworkers asked if someone had given me a black eye.


  I am a day late, but there are two or three shades between Macao and Trinidad, one of which which might be a good match. If you are near a Sephora inside JC Penny some of them are now carrying all the in-between shades. Not in regular Sephora retail stores though.  OK, I am wearing the same eyes from Sunday (except my new Clump Crusher mascara - LOVE) I am also wearing a different foundation - had to get rid of the Revlon Colorstay Whipped - got tired of trying to keep the cap on one piece - yes, I said one piece). Wearing MUFE F&B, set with MUFE DuoMat foundation powder.  For my lips, I am wearing MAC Vino lipliner, Cyber lipstick and Iman red in the center of my lower lip. They blend together into a nice deep, vampy burgundy shade. Prepping for Punk Couture lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Me too. I Google an eye or lip color I'm thinking about to get ideas about how to wear something. Especially when its a new or unusual color.


    It really is so helpful---people love to share what they know and I love that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> For my lips, I am wearing MAC Vino lipliner, Cyber lipstick and Iman red in the center of my lower lip. They blend together into a nice deep, vampy burgundy shade. Prepping for Punk Couture lol


   Now Sage, see what you did with your lips---I wouldn't have thought to embellish the look with that Iman red lipstick.  I'm genuinely impressed!!!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

I think I forgot to use moisturizer/sunscreen today. I also skipped setting powder today, but that was intentional. My face got shiny though and I'm not sure which thing caused it. The light is low in my bedroom so I put on too much bronzer just trying to get it too show up. However, the Guerlain is pretty much foolproof so it still looks natural. Yesterday my facial concealer completely came off in all places so today I didn't even bother. I'm in dire need of something that stays put.
  I was putting on my bold yellow blouse today and went through the lipstick panic, but sagehen's advice helped me choose the lovely berry hue of Madame Batifole. I smiled as I put it on thinking of my friends in this thread.

*FACE*
  CoverGirl Queen ADF #805
  Tarte Perfecting primer under eyes
  MUFE HD Concealer #355 under eyes
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Biscuit under eyes
  Ben Nye Banana powder set concealer
  Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing powder 03; perimeter and cheeks
  Tarte Dazzled blush
  Whisper of Gilt; cheekbones
  Anastasia Brow Wiz Brunette
  Skindinavia m/u setting spray
*EYES*
  NARS Pro Prime
  MUFE Diamond 312 e/s – crease and outer 1/3
  MUFE #56 e/s blend out crease
*LIPS*
  Fashion Boost l/l
  Guerlain Madame Batifole l/s


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I think I forgot to use moisturizer/sunscreen today. I also skipped setting powder today, but that was intentional. My face got shiny though and I'm not sure which thing caused it. The light is low in my bedroom so I put on too much bronzer just trying to get it too show up. However, the Guerlain is pretty much foolproof so it still looks natural. Yesterday my facial concealer completely came off in all places. I'm in dire need of something that stays put.
> I was putting on my bold yellow blouse today and went through the lipstick panic, but sagehen's advice helped me choose the lovely berry hue of Madame Batifole. I smiled as I put it on thinking of my friends in this thread.
> 
> *FACE*
> ...


   MissTT you are super cute.  I hope you get this facial product issue under control...so not fair!  The look you put together sounds very pretty & professional.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

@MissTT  - Which Skindinavia setting spray did you use?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, Medgal. My face is getting there. At least it's no longer insanely dry.  Oops forgot to say I added Buxom Hold the Line liner in Black when I got to work. And as you can see my professional dress is kinda weird, not stuffy.

  sagehen I wore No More Shine spray which is funny b/c I got shiny today. LOL Also it didn't keep my makeup on over my blemishes. I'm beginning to think setting spray is a waste, but my daughter says it makes a really big difference for her. Do you spritz it on and go or do you blend it a little with the 187?
  And I agree w/ Medgal you are lipstick talented. I've never blended two that I recall. Not intentionally anyway.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

When I use the no more shine spray, I spray it on after primer, before foundation, and then spray over finished makeup.I got that tip from the UD website. It works for me. There are days when I do not have to blot at all when I use matte foundation.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

What works best to keep your makeup going strong all day?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So y'all are telling me not to choose teal and oranged pink for my wedding colors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   I'd like to know how to prvent the blush from removing my makeup and concealer... 


  TT, ginger? really?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

^^ do you powder before you apply blush? If not try this. So much easier to blend that way. Also, be gentle - do you hardcore buff on blush? Don't. pat it where you want and use a light hand to blend in, with a soft brush.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey love. Got you a BIG 'OL package out today. It's been a long time coming. Sorry I held it hostage, but you are going to freak out I think. Anyway, yes Ginger lightly with the #57 brush is certainly doable. Now I haven't actually tried it on myself yet, but I typically wear Biscuit and they're honestly not that far from each other. On my natural days I do Caramel.

  Sagehen - I try to be delicate with my blush, but I'm afraid of not getting it blended and looking like I have racing stripes on my cheeks. I do powder beforehand though. Today was a challenge b/c I put bronzer on my lower cheeks and had to buff that in plus I added blush. It's just right where my hyperpig is it's frustrating.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Hey love. Got you a BIG 'OL package out today. It's been a long time coming. Sorry I held it hostage, but you are going to freak out I think. Anyway, yes Ginger lightly with the #57 brush is certainly doable. Now I haven't actually tried it on myself yet, but I typically wear Biscuit and they're honestly not that far from each other. On my natural days I do Caramel.  Sagehen - I try to be delicate with my blush, but I'm afraid of not getting it blended and looking like I have racing stripes on my cheeks. I do powder beforehand though. Today was a challenge b/c I put bronzer on my lower cheeks and had to buff that in plus I added blush. It's just right where my hyperpig is it's frustrating.


  Have you tried using a duo fiber brush? patting on with one side, blending with the other? or a stippling brush?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't like 'em - duo fibers - and the 187SE is too big for blush I'd imagine. Did you mean for blush or bronzer? I can try it out tomorrow.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

Blush. elf small stippling brush from Target (they carry in store now!), Real Techniques stippling brush (Ulta, Walmart)? These are both much smaller than the MAC 187. I only do this with creamy blushes that I don't want to overdo, but I read about people using them for powder all the time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> ^^ do you powder before you apply blush? If not try this. So much easier to blend that way. Also, be gentle - do you hardcore buff on blush? Don't. pat it where you want and use a light hand to blend in, with a soft brush.


  I agree w/this technique Sage.  I pat lightly and pull away, pat lightly and pull away.  To blend I use my Yachiyo very, very lightly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks, Medgal. My face is getting there. At least it's no longer insanely dry.  Oops forgot to say I added Buxom Hold the Line liner in Black when I got to work. And as you can see my professional dress is kinda weird, not stuffy.
> 
> sagehen I wore No More Shine spray which is funny b/c I got shiny today. LOL Also it didn't keep my makeup on over my blemishes. I'm beginning to think setting spray is a waste, but my daughter says it makes a really big difference for her. Do you spritz it on and go or do you blend it a little with the 187?
> And I agree w/ Medgal you are lipstick talented. I've never blended two that I recall. Not intentionally anyway.


    MissTT, it's not weird!!!  It's just right!  I really like your taste.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Have you tried using a duo fiber brush? *patting on with one side, blending with the other?* or a stippling brush?


   Do you mean the split fiber like the MAC 128???


----------



## meka72 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey ladies! I wanted to post quickly before I head to bed. I loved reading about your looks today. TT is going to make me invest in some of those MUFE diamond eyeshadows.   I was in a rush (again) today so I kept the basics the same; no highlighting/contouring.   KVD Lock-It foundation in #68 Ko Gen Do translucent powder to set face Bobbi Brown corrector in dark peach to undereye Nars concealer in Amande to undereye LaFemme blush in Mocha Nars Galapagos e/s to lid Mac Saddle and brown script e/s to crease Mac Swiss chocolate e/s as transition Nars New York e/s to outer corner  Mac  Limit e/s to highlight brow Rimmel cafe au lait l/p to line and fill lips Mac Who's That Chic l/s  I didn't really like how the colors played with each other and would've changed lipstick if Ihad time. Oh well. My coworker complimented me on my makeup today. So maybe my eye looks don't look that crazy lol.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ironically, after I signed off to go to bed, I got sidetracked on YT watching this video about eyeshadow application. It was helpful AND based on the vlogger's comments, her eye shape is very similar to mine.   http://youtu.be/F2hhPqVBtts


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Do you mean the split fiber like the MAC 128???[/COLOR]


  This is exactly what I mean. I won't even lie that big-a** duo fiber eye brush from MAC isn't bad used on the face either. Makes a nice contour brush or a brush for patting powder under the eye, then using the other side to sweep away excess.  MissTT...do you have sensitive skin? I have an option you might want to think about for setting but I need to know this first.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

meka I'm sure your eyes only looked crazy to you. I'll be you looked gorgeous. How did you get into Koh Gen Do? That's a brand I've thought about, but have never seen it in person. (When has that ever stopped me?)


----------



## meka72 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks TT, they didn't look bad but I still need to hone my skills. Too bad that I can't practice on my cats. Yes, I'm the crazy cat lady.   Danielle of the blog, The Style & Beauty Doctor reviewed the  Foundation ( http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2012/10/koh-gen-do-moisture-review/) but the $62 price tag scared me off.  Then I came across another review by another blogger that I follow (http://adventuresinmakeup.com/2011/11/02/professional-grade-koh-gen-do-moisture-foundation/). Half off on Hautelook made me take the plunge. I bought the moisture foundation in #302 and maifanshi face powder and really like them both.   





MissTT said:


> meka I'm sure your eyes only looked crazy to you. I'll be you looked gorgeous. How did you get into Koh Gen Do? That's a brand I've thought about, but have never seen it in person. (When has that ever stopped me?)


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Ironically, after I signed off to go to bed, I got sidetracked on YT watching this video about eyeshadow application. It was helpful AND based on the vlogger's comments, her eye shape is very similar to mine.   http://youtu.be/F2hhPqVBtts


  She does great eye looks - have you seen her blog? She is a member here.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Foundation ( http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2012/10/koh-gen-do-moisture-review/) but the $62 price tag scared me off. Then I came across another review by another blogger that I follow (http://adventuresinmakeup.com/2011/11/02/professional-grade-koh-gen-do-moisture-foundation/). Half off on Hautelook made me take the plunge. I bought the moisture foundation in #302 and maifanshi face powder and really like them both.


  Adventures In Makeup is _Ingenue _on here. Love her! Also where I heard about Koh Gen Do. She needs to get her butt in this thread. She peeked in here earlier today, but responded to me in the Tom Ford thread. LOL. Ingenue get in here and post!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Guerlain Madame Batifole l/s


  cute outfit! i had to google batifole and now i want it. please tell me they have it at sephora so i can go use my voucher...


  so today was an absolutely no makeup day. woke up way too late. but at least i managed to get my butt into work early. it's a start. there's been a few days where i've taken brow and eye products with me to work and applied during the day. it mostly works for me, and i only look partially crazy with my foundation and blush on the way to work.  i'm not sure if any of my colleagues have noticed me appearing from the washroom with a totally different, more awake face, but if they have, they haven't said!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sooo...blush video:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/S4GiCywMi38" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...


 Good luck with that!  I tried using mine online tonight and it rejected the code that I entered.  So frustrating that I gave up---too tired to deal with it tonight!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> She does great eye looks - have you seen her blog? She is a member here.


  I didn't realize that she was on Specktra. She does do great eye looks. I've studied her most recent Rihanna inspired tutorial like I was studying for some darn exam. Lol. It was a fail when I tried to execute it.  Actually I think that I lacked the right shadows.   Btw, thanks for the Sephora in JCP tip re Nars foundation shades. I may gift Trinidad to my sister and pick up another shade. Ironically, I prefer Macao (bc I'm a little orange) but my coworker said that Trinidad was a better match and looked lighter than Macao.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Adventures In Makeup is _Ingenue_ on here. Love her! Also where I heard about Koh Gen Do. She needs to get her butt in this thread. She peeked in here earlier today, but responded to me in the Tom Ford thread. LOL. Ingenue get in here and post!


  I think I saw a pic that she had posted awhile ago on another thread. She's one of the reasons that I'm considering investing in TF eyeshadow palette, most likely Cognac Sable. She's also been very helpful and responsive whenever I post a question. I also won some Sephora makeup brushes from a giveaway that she had. So she's definitely one of my fave beauty bloggers.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I think I saw a pic that she had posted awhile ago on another thread. She's one of the reasons that I'm considering investing in TF eyeshadow palette, most likely Cognac Sable. She's also been very helpful and responsive whenever I post a question. *I also won some Sephora makeup brushes from a giveaway that she had*. So she's definitely one of my fave beauty bloggers.


   That's so awesome that you won the makeup brushes.  BTW--Cognac Sable is gorgeous.  I can't wait  to wear it, just as soon as I'm done with the color blue and these pigments!!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 5, 2013)

@Aradhana, I'm glad to be here and look forward to learning from you ladies.   Today, I changed it up a bit: Nars Ginger to highlight undereye, Cupid's bow, chin, middle of forehead  Bare Minerals medium dark mineral foundation LaFemme Bordeaux blush Nars Galapagos e/s on lid Mac Swiss chocolate as transition shade Mac saddle in crease Mac carbon to line lash line  Mac Midnight mambo l/s  I'm always running late and rarely have time to put on mascara. I need to work on that.   Making an effort to do an eye look has definitely helped me figure out that I like Swiss chocolate as a transition shade and that I prefer to use a transition shade.   Hope you ladies had a good day. I'm waiting for Mother Nature to drop 3-6 inches of snow on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

meka72 said:


> @Aradhana, I'm glad to be here and look forward to learning from you ladies.   Today, I changed it up a bit: Nars Ginger to highlight undereye, Cupid's bow, chin, middle of forehead  Bare Minerals medium dark mineral foundation LaFemme Bordeaux blush Nars Galapagos e/s on lid Mac Swiss chocolate as transition shade Mac saddle in crease Mac carbon to line lash line  Mac Midnight mambo l/s  I'm always running late and rarely have time to put on mascara. I need to work on that.   Making an effort to do an eye look has definitely helped me figure out that I like Swiss chocolate as a transition shade and that I prefer to use a transition shade.   Hope you ladies had a good day. I'm waiting for Mother Nature to drop 3-6 inches of snow on me.


  Meka, your eye look is awesome----I think you're pulling our collective leg.  I also like that you paired it with Midnight Mambo ---gorgeous !


----------



## sagehen (Dec 5, 2013)

meka72 said:


> @Aradhana, I'm glad to be here and look forward to learning from you ladies.   Today, I changed it up a bit: Nars Ginger to highlight undereye, Cupid's bow, chin, middle of forehead  Bare Minerals medium dark mineral foundation *LaFemme Bordeaux blush* Nars Galapagos e/s on lid Mac Swiss chocolate as transition shade Mac saddle in crease Mac carbon to line lash line  Mac Midnight mambo l/s  I'm always running late and rarely have time to put on mascara. I need to work on that.   Making an effort to do an eye look has definitely helped me figure out that I like Swiss chocolate as a transition shade and that I prefer to use a transition shade.   Hope you ladies had a good day. I'm waiting for Mother Nature to drop 3-6 inches of snow on me.


  Love this blush


----------



## MissTT (Dec 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Meka, your eye look is awesome----*I think you're pulling our collective leg*. I also like that you paired it with Midnight Mambo ---gorgeous !


  Agreed. She is working it!

  Which contour brush would you ladies recommend between these two? Both are the same price.
  Angled Contour




  Round Contour


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the angled contour brush  MissTT .  I'm getting ready to order the Chanel angled brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

meka72 said:


> @Aradhana, I'm glad to be here and look forward to learning from you ladies.   Today, I changed it up a bit: Nars Ginger to highlight undereye, Cupid's bow, chin, middle of forehead  Bare Minerals medium dark mineral foundation LaFemme Bordeaux blush Nars Galapagos e/s on lid Mac Swiss chocolate as transition shade Mac saddle in crease Mac carbon to line lash line  Mac Midnight mambo l/s  I'm always running late and rarely have time to put on mascara. I need to work on that.   Making an effort to do an eye look has definitely helped me figure out that I like Swiss chocolate as a transition shade and that I prefer to use a transition shade.   Hope you ladies had a good day. I'm waiting for Mother Nature to drop 3-6 inches of snow on me.


  I love snow as long as I don't have go out driving in it. I had an interesting day.  My daughter came over and helped me put mini white lights & red bows on a Holly tree & evergreen on the side of the house.  Our plan was to then go out to dinner, but the plans were derailed by a partial electrical outage in the house.  It's just crazy because not every room is effected.  The den with my iMAC and our computer router is out---no computer & no TV.  I'm on my iPad which doesn't play nicely w/Spectra.  Hubs is out of town so I'll be calling an electrician first thing in the morning.  I have heat, hot water & the stove, microwave & refrigerator all work.  The outdoor path lights on the front walkway, side walkway and sitting wall all work.  I'm so, so thankful that it's not worse, but this is just crazy!  Well, we didn't go out to dinner---instead had my homemade turkey soup & did our nails!  She went home to her 3 cats & I'm curled up with my guard dog...all 3.5 lbs of her!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

aradhana said:


> sooo...blush video:    dunno if that worked....  http://youtu.be/S4GiCywMi38 so confused about the guerlain...how is it that I use shade 05?  as for primer...i usually don't use it. been using it lately due to the challenge, in the form of that smoother. and i've also been using the prep+prime recharge. its strange the last couple of times i've had my makeup done at mac, the artists haven't used moisturiser on me at all....is this normal? they just go right in with matchmaster....kinda scary actually. i find matchmaster dries quickly even when the skin's all moist...  that's super sweet!  i have stuff that i'd love to swap with you ladies, but i'm not as good as miss TT in knowing who will like what....  but now that you mention it miss TT - i also have star powders i can send to medgal! maybe by the end of it medgal will be swimming in star powders and pigments...  you're lucky!! my features are pretty small, and my eyes are kinda hooded...so i can't really do much creasework in my eye looks.  glad you're joining the challenge! the nice thing about this month's theme is that you don't have to change up every item every single day...  cute outfit! i had to google batifole and now i want it. please tell me they have it at sephora so i can go use my voucher...


  Tee Hee .......Medgal had better get that reno done to make more room. LOL


----------



## meka72 (Dec 6, 2013)

I promise that I'm not pulling your legs. Lol. Eyeshadow is my struggle, y'all.   I love midnight mambo but don't wear it often. I'll have to change that.   Since it's Friday, I went with a more minimal look today:  Loreal True Match in N7 mixed with Mary Kay time wise day moisturizer  OCC black metal dahlia lip tar LaFemme Bordeaux blush (I'm really loving this) Bobbi Brown dark orange corrector for undereye and some hyperpigmentation  Cover girl gel liner to lashline Mac skinfinish in deep dark/dark deep to set face Stila eyeshadow in kitten to highlight brow bone Anastasia brow wiz in ebony for brows (I've forgotten to include this in prior days)  And just as I go to apply my mascara, I got nauseous. So instead of going to work, I'm laying in the bed watching Supernatural. I love that show!  Please be safe if you're subject to the winter storm that's covered a good portion of the country. We had an ice storm last night and will get 3-6 inches today...and I have no food.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 6, 2013)

I like the angled brush. Matter of fact, I might buy this with my sephora $20 giftcard.   





MissTT said:


> Agreed. She is working it!  Which contour brush would you ladies recommend between these two? Both are the same price. Angled Contour
> 
> Round Contour


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

I like the concept of the angled brush, too, but I'm afraid it will not blend out the contour well.

  aradhana - earlier I recall you asked how we could wear the Guerlain 03 and you wore 05. I'm certain I could wear 05, too, but it would give me a definite bronzed look as opposed to the bit of warmth I get from 03. Does that make sense? 05 would sculpt my face more while 03 just brings my base shades together with a light, feathery kiss from the sun. Oh and Madame Batifole was LE sold out of course. It was never at Sephora unfortunately. 

  Medgal what's up with your power? It's too cold to be messing around like that!

  I couldn't resist the new pencil shadows sitting on my table all week so I kind of cheated to stray from the theme. (I wanted to see if they'd help me get ready faster.) I added a touch of the shadow I've been using all week as a technicality, but it really didn't have anything to do w/ my look. LOL. I'm wondering if we can stick to the same product for 5 days instead of a full 7 since on weekends we get to reinvent ourselves. I may try to use something from the palette I've been using this week in my weekend look, but I'm not sure if I want to. Maybe I can use the camel shadow to soften up a line or something. One thing I've learned this week is I need to research techniques for hooded eyes. I've kind of been in denial about it since someone told me I didn't have them, but I'm certain I do. All the work I try to do in the crease is in vain b/c it just doesn't show up.

  I'm in the Midwest like meka where it is flipping freezing so even my clothes were schlubby today. Makeup was casual but pretty. I didn't like my eye look at all and wanted to scrub it off b/c of the hooded situation. Before I left I put on some mascara and it made the eye look so much better.

*FACE*
  NARS Tinted Moisturizer – Malaga
  Tarte Perfecting Primer under eyes
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Caramel under eyes
  NARS Outlaw blush (soft rose w/ golden shimmer)
  NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder
  CoverFX Concealer N Deep to spots
*EYES*
  MUFE Aqua Shadow 30E (pearly pink beige) lid to crease
  MUFE Aqua Shadow 2E (matte brown) upper and lower lash line; smudged
  MUFE Diamond Brown #312 bottom lash line
  Hourglass Arch brow pencil
  Laura Mercier Faux Lash mascara
*LIPS*
  YSL ROUGE PUR COUTURE Vernis À Lèvres Glossy Stain #105 (pink coral)


  Yesterday I went for a soft, pretty look as well. Loved my outfit, but my clothes and boots were so old that I can't find exact/good pics online. LOL The dress was new, but my 2007 Target boots are still kickin'!
*FACE*
  NARS Tinted Moisturizer – Cuba
  Tarte Perfecting Primer under eyes
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Ginger under eyes
  Ben Nye Banana powder set concealer
  Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing powder 03; perimeter and cheeks
  NARS Taj Majal blush(burnt orange w/ golden shimmer)
*EYES*
  NARS Pro Prime
  MUFE Diamond Brown 312 (chocolate w/ copper shimmer) lid and crease
  MUFE #76 (matte camel) e/s blend out crease
*LIPS*
  NARS Petit Monstre (softened coral-red w/ copper shimmer)


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay the jacket was the only thing I couldn't find a pic of online, but I wore a rich chocolate brown velvet mandarin collar jacket w/ hook-n-eye closures up the front. (Not the olive color pictured.) I did find my Isaac Mizrahi for Target boots in a single online image! My, the internet has grown. LOL My old boots and Kohl's jacket are both in great shape. It's my newer clothes that fall apart. I maybe should have gone for a different color of tights, but I rarely wear the yellow pair and they barely showed due to the dress length and boot height.
_*btw today I am wearing socks I've had since high school. That's right, high school. To prove it I will tell you that they are scruncy socks meant to go over leggings. I had a tunic to match the socks b/c you know how we rolled back then. There are no holes in them, but the elastic is loose. I think I may throw them away after today, but they're just so good for a giggle.I was a sock matching fool back in the day!_

  Dress is Eva Mendes for NY&C and I *highly* recommend it. Very comfortable and flattering.




  My actual boots!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *I like the concept of the angled brush, too, but I'm afraid it will not blend out the contour well.*
> 
> aradhana - earlier I recall you asked how we could wear the Guerlain 03 and you wore 05. I'm certain I could wear 05, too, but it would give me a definite bronzed look as opposed to the bit of warmth I get from 03. Does that make sense? 05 would sculpt my face more while 03 just brings my base shades together with a light, feathery kiss from the sun. Oh and Madame Batifole was LE sold out of course. It was never at Sephora unfortunately.
> 
> ...


    MissTT I blend my contour with my 163 brush---surely you would be able to blend with that angled brush.  I use the 163 for my ProSculpting cream and then I use 
   Earthshine w/a small 129 to further blend.  It works pretty well every time.

   I love that pink & brown eye look you had going on.  Makes me long for Naked3 even more!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Okay the jacket was the only thing I couldn't find a pic of online, but I wore a rich chocolate brown velvet mandarin collar jacket w/ hook-n-eye closures up the front. (Not the olive color pictured.) I did find my Isaac Mizrahi for Target boots in a single online image! My, the internet has grown. LOL My old boots and Kohl's jacket are both in great shape. It's my newer clothes that fall apart. I maybe should have gone for a different color of tights, but I rarely wear the yellow pair and they barely showed due to the dress length and boot height.
> _*btw today I am wearing socks I've had since high school. That's right, high school. To prove it I will tell you that they are scruncy socks meant to go over leggings. I had a tunic to match the socks b/c you know how we rolled back then. There are no holes in them, but the elastic is loose. I think I may throw them away after today, but they're just so good for a giggle.I was a sock matching fool back in the day!_
> 
> Dress is Eva Mendes for NY&C and I *highly* recommend it. Very comfortable and flattering.
> ...


 Super cute MissTT.  I love your taste in clothing.  From what I've seen so far I would say you are more classic then trendy and that always works for the long haul.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> What works best to keep your makeup going strong all day?


   I think I missed this during my power outage---powder and setting spray, I never touch my face with my hands and I use a blot powder if I have any oily break through.  I use either Fix + or  a spray toner by Eminence or Naturopathica.
​I switch skin care brands on a monthly basis, so this month I'm back on Naturopathica and using their Lavender Honey balancing mist.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MissTT I blend my contour with my 163 brush---surely you would be able to blend with that angled brush.  I use the 163 for my ProSculpting cream and then I use
> Earthshine w/a small 129 to further blend.  It works pretty well every time.
> 
> I love that pink & brown eye look you had going on.  *Makes me long for Naked3 even more*!


  I'll admit that was part of the temptation for me to use these products. Perhaps the 30E pencil will make a good base for the pinks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'll admit that was part of the temptation for me to use these products. Perhaps the 30E pencil will make a good base for the pinks.


   Pink and brown are so pretty together.  Do you watch the show Scandal?  Well they often have Kerry Washington 
   in very soft makeup---usually pink and it's so, so pretty!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

I need to watch Scandal, but I want to start at the beginning and so haven't gotten around to it. I even record it on the DVR, but refuse to watch it until I know the whole story. We just started watching Breaking Bad this week and I've always wanted to watch Mad Men so I'm not sure where Scandal is going to fit in. I know it's a good show b/c this is the second time it was brought up today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need to watch Scandal, but I want to start at the beginning and so haven't gotten around to it. I even record it on the DVR, but refuse to watch it until I know the whole story. We just started watching Breaking Bad this week and I've always wanted to watch Mad Men so I'm not sure where Scandal is going to fit in. I know it's a good show b/c this is the second time it was brought up today.


  I didn't get to watch Scandal last night DT the electrical issue but I'll get to see the episode that I missed last night, next Wednesday on BET.  They do a little marathon every week.  It is such a good show.  Shrondra Rhimes is insanely talented---every show she touches turns to gold.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2013)

Miss TT needs to come dress me,  you all can do my makeup, and Medgal can provide the shoes...  ~nodding~ that'll work...   You all talk too much...  I'm already behind again. ;-)


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

You wanna know what's funny, PP? I struggle to dress casually. That's a look I just can't get down. I know I look fine, but I really stress about it b/c I know I'm never as casual as the people around me. I'm all about it when it comes to work clothes though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Miss TT needs to come dress me,  you all can do my makeup, and *Medgal can provide the shoes.*..  ~nodding~ that'll work...   You all talk too much...  I'm already behind again. ;-)


   I got your nails too Pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You wanna know what's funny, PP? I struggle to dress casually. That's a look I just can't get down. I know I look fine, but I really stress about it b/c I know I'm never as casual as the people around me. I'm all about it when it comes to work clothes though.


    We had dress-down day on Fridays and once someone said to me, "you forgot to dress down."  Before I could respond one of my employees yelled, 'She is dressed
  down."  So even my casual at that time was in a sense, dressy by some standards.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

I was the same way on casual Fridays, Medgal. Would wear jeans (dark denim only), but always made sure to wear a blazer with it. Somedays I still wore dress clothes. Not sure why it bothers other people so much.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 6, 2013)

Gonna read/respond properly later - but medgal did you get your partial outage sorted? Was it a blown fuse or a breaker that flicked because of the Xmas lights? Thought ran through my head when I read your post. Hope it's fixed!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Gonna read/respond properly later - but medgal did you get your partial outage sorted? Was it a blown fuse or a breaker that flicked *because of the Xmas lights? *Thought ran through my head when I read your post. Hope it's fixed!


 Thanks for asking Aradhana.  Yes we did. But not until today.  Hubs had me reset the GFI switch in one of our bathrooms last night but nothing happened.  I spoke with an electrician this morning and he had me reset the circuit breaker, yet again and that did the trick.  We did that last night as well but I think the GFI reset and circuit breaker reset together did the trick.

ETA:  I forgot to mention that we never connected the Christmas lights---just put things in place until all decorations are out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

*LADIES PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!*

PSA--WARNING!!!
I don't know if you've heard about this, but apparently there is a virus going around via UPS E-mail notifications.  It has an attachment that when opened will encrypt your data, leaving you without access to it.  UPS _*does no*_t send attachments with their notification E-mails so be careful before you open _anything_ that appears to be from UPS!!!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you! I've been getting lots of UPS notifications this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank you! I've been getting lots of UPS notifications this week.


    That's exactly why I wanted to share this.  We get so many packages and wouldn't think twice about opening one from UPS.  The really bad part is that once these 
   hackers lock you out of your data, they charge you $$$$$ to restore it.  That's cyber kidnapping!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal, thanks for sharing. I have UPS My Choice and get email notifications all the time. I'll try to be more mindful in the future. I had a package stolen off my porch last year so I am really careful about my packages now.   Did you get your power completely restored? Like Ms TT said, it is too cold for that.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 6, 2013)

Everything you described (makeup and outfit) sounds so pretty. I'm sure the tights were just the right pop of color. It sounds like your workplace allows you to express yourself through your clothing? I wore a brown faux leather skirt and leopard sweater to work and the head guy complimented me and said that "it is working for ya." My best friend told me that I was unprofessional to wear that to work. Lol. I'm nervous that they will limit me to one pattern and two colors per outfit.   Do you think that I should try the MUFE diamond shadows? I was thinking about picking up a couple of colors from sephora. I think I saw you refer to a Bobbi brown black plum shadow that's also on my radar.   Stay safe and warm this weekend   





MissTT said:


> I like the concept of the angled brush, too, but I'm afraid it will not blend out the contour well.  aradhana - earlier I recall you asked how we could wear the Guerlain 03 and you wore 05. I'm certain I could wear 05, too, but it would give me a definite bronzed look as opposed to the bit of warmth I get from 03. Does that make sense? 05 would sculpt my face more while 03 just brings my base shades together with a light, feathery kiss from the sun. Oh and Madame Batifole was LE sold out of course. It was never at Sephora unfortunately.   Medgal what's up with your power? It's too cold to be messing around like that!  I couldn't resist the new pencil shadows sitting on my table all week so I kind of cheated to stray from the theme. (I wanted to see if they'd help me get ready faster.) I added a touch of the shadow I've been using all week as a technicality, but it really didn't have anything to do w/ my look. LOL. I'm wondering if we can stick to the same product for 5 days instead of a full 7 since on weekends we get to reinvent ourselves. I may try to use something from the palette I've been using this week in my weekend look, but I'm not sure if I want to. Maybe I can use the camel shadow to soften up a line or something. One thing I've learned this week is I need to research techniques for hooded eyes. I've kind of been in denial about it since someone told me I didn't have them, but I'm certain I do. All the work I try to do in the crease is in vain b/c it just doesn't show up.  I'm in the Midwest like meka where it is flipping freezing so even my clothes were schlubby today. Makeup was casual but pretty. I didn't like my eye look at all and wanted to scrub it off b/c of the hooded situation. Before I left I put on some mascara and it made the eye look so much better.  *FACE* NARS Tinted Moisturizer – Malaga Tarte Perfecting Primer under eyes NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Caramel under eyes NARS Outlaw blush (soft rose w/ golden shimmer) NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder CoverFX Concealer N Deep to spots *EYES* MUFE Aqua Shadow 30E (pearly pink beige) lid to crease MUFE Aqua Shadow 2E (matte brown) upper and lower lash line; smudged MUFE Diamond Brown #312 bottom lash line Hourglass Arch brow pencil Laura Mercier Faux Lash mascara *LIPS* YSL ROUGE PUR COUTURE Vernis À Lèvres Glossy Stain #105 (pink coral)   Yesterday I went for a soft, pretty look as well. Loved my outfit, but my clothes and boots were so old that I can't find exact/good pics online. LOL The dress was new, but my 2007 Target boots are still kickin'! *FACE* NARS Tinted Moisturizer – Cuba Tarte Perfecting Primer under eyes NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Ginger under eyes Ben Nye Banana powder set concealer Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing powder 03; perimeter and cheeks NARS Taj Majal blush(burnt orange w/ golden shimmer) *EYES* NARS Pro Prime MUFE Diamond Brown 312 (chocolate w/ copper shimmer) lid and crease MUFE #76 (matte camel) e/s blend out crease *LIPS* NARS Petit Monstre (softened coral-red w/ copper shimmer)


----------



## aradhana (Dec 6, 2013)

sounds cute!

  one pattern and two colours. yikes. i'd be done for, basically. i think my style qualifies as *mixed bag*. lol...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

meka72 said:


> *Did you get your power completely restored?* Like Ms TT said, it is too cold for that.


   These hackers know about UPS My Choice (I have it too) and are capitalizing on the multiple E-mailings.  We should be fine if we're vigilant about what E-mails we open. 
   Hackers can make things look authentic---the way they try to pretend to be banking institutions sometimes.  On the news this evening cameras captured a man and 
   woman stealing packages off of porches and loading them into a car.  The camera footage was pretty clear and the woman's friends called her about it.  She then turned 
   herself in, as did her companion, and the homeowners got there packages back.  I can't believe that people do that stuff.  Thank goodness cameras are everywhere now.

   We didn't lose heat or hot water, thank goodness for that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

aradhana said:


> ugh. haven't tried mine yet. not sure what to get....
> 
> i haven't bought anything TF...but it's getting quite difficult to resist. i was thinking about that purple quad though that i saw in a charlotte tilbury tutorial....
> 
> ...


    I call that eclectic----mixing old w/new and trendy w/classic.  That's the best---you're not wedded to a single style and can adapt to circumstance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope everyone's having a grand weekend.  I'm glad to have moved on to another color---I love blue but was so ready for the change.
Abby enjoyed wearing her Hanukkah blue!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh now you two...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Oh now you two...






She's my little buddy.  I can't believe I've only had her for two months.  She/we have adjusted so well, it's like she's been here for years.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2013)

aradhana said:


> ugh. haven't tried mine yet. not sure what to get....
> 
> *i haven't bought anything TF...but it's getting quite difficult to resist. i was thinking about that purple quad though that i saw in a charlotte tilbury tutorial..*..
> 
> ...


    That TF purple quad, I think it's 'Lavender Lust' and it's gorgeous.  I would have gotten that one but I have so many E/Ss in the purple family.  You'r right---you need Swiss Chocolate E/S.  I'm working on my second one for the year and I have an impressive dent in that one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I like the concept of the angled brush, too, but I'm afraid it will not blend out the contour well.
> 
> aradhana - earlier I recall you asked how we could wear the Guerlain 03 and you wore 05. I'm certain I could wear 05, too, but it would give me a definite bronzed look as opposed to the bit of warmth I get from 03. Does that make sense? 05 would sculpt my face more while 03 just brings my base shades together with a light, feathery kiss from the sun. Oh and Madame Batifole was LE sold out of course. It was never at Sephora unfortunately.
> 
> ...


  why are you going btwn Malaga and Cuba? 
Just curious.  
Since I've lost my Summer Tan, I've gone back to using Cadiz.  I think I'm doing trying out new foundations.  Cadiz looked really nice and natural last night...  The last time I used my Malaga, it looked it just sat on my skin. 
  How do you like Ginger? did I already ask that?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh and how do you like the tarte powder. I have a small sample of it. I think I like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh and how do you like the tarte powder. I have a small sample of it. I think I like it.


   Tarte---yet another brand that I need to look into.  What do you like about it PP and why should I try it.  Sell me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

So, what are you ladies doing this week in terms of theme and what you need/want to use?  I have so many new things coming in this week that it's ridiculous---MAC, TF Chanel & UD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to go with a red lip all week but I don't want red burnout.  What the heck.  *Red* it is for me, and neutral E/S palettes & singles.  I think I can handle that for a week.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]So, what are you ladies doing this week in terms of theme and what you need/want to use?  I have so many new things coming in this week that it's ridiculous---MAC, TF Chanel & UD hboy: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=B22222]I'd like to go with a red lip all week but I don't want red burnout.  What the heck.  *Red* it is for me, and neutral E/S palettes & singles.  I think I can handle that for a week.[/COLOR]


  I am going to go with the smoky eyes and nude lips this week.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to try to use* A Natural Flirt* edes every day, but will likely cheat when my new UD palette arrives. Sorry ladies. I'm glad I used that MUFE #312 shadow last week. I had no idea how pretty it was. I was thinking of doing red lips everyday, but again with the new shadow palette coming I'm not sure how that'd look. Maybe reds next week. Actually, i just remembered that I'm gonna be attempting reds somewhat this week, too. I saw my lonely Marilyn lipsticks and realized I never reached for them so I made a mental commitment. Today I brought Eden Rouge with me to wear to work tonight. I was going to wear it during the day, but I put a shimmery red top on and thought it would be a little too much. Instead I used MUFE Aqua Rouge in Rosewood. I never wear that shade and I like the way it looked for once.

  PP- I purchased two of those NARS TMs during the summer with the intention of returning the color that doesn't work. They both kinda work so I was just retesting them trying to get my returns together. I also was testing the Smashbox BB Cream. I never fell in love with it, but I think I'll keep it since I have that bronzer now. That will help warm it up. 
  I grabbed a sample of the Tarte Clean Slate Poreless 12-hr Perfecting Primer to try under my eyes since they claimed in filled in lines. Meh. It says that right on the Sephora gondola, but online it says diffuse lines. Big difference...

*FACE*
  Dermablend Skin Perfecting Pigment Correcting Primer
  LANCÔME Teint Visionnaire foundation 450 Suede N (very, very dewy looking)
  MUFE Full Cover Concealer #12 under eyes
  MUFE Full Cover Concealer #14 under eyes on spots (too orange)
  Ben Nye Banana Powder set concealer
  NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder
  NARS Seduction blush
  Skindinavia Shine Free setting spray
*EYES*
  NARS Pro Prime
  A Natural Flirt lash to brow
  Hocus Pocus crease
  Buxom Hold the Line e/l black
  Laura Mercier Faux lash mascara
*LIPS*
  NYX Toast liner
  MUFE Aqua Rouge #2 Rosewood

  Notes: 
  ANF edes - when purchased I thought this would make a full eye wash shade. I don't reach for it b/c it's too frosty for my brow.
  Teinte Visionairre - had a sheen from the moment it went on. Powdering helped some, but I'm already glowing again. Would not purchase.
  Dermablend primer - blends into skin like serum or light lotion. Not sure if it's actually 'priming'


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I am going to go with the smoky eyes and nude lips this week.


   My fav look Sage!!!  What inspired your choice?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm going to try to use* A Natural Flirt* edes every day, *but will likely cheat when my new UD palette arrives*. Sorry ladies. I'm glad I used that MUFE #312 shadow last week. I had no idea how pretty it was. I was thinking of doing red lips everyday, but again with the new shadow palette coming I'm not sure how that'd look. Maybe reds next week. Actually, i just remembered that I'm gonna be attempting reds somewhat this week, too. I saw my lonely Marilyn lipsticks and realized I never reached for them so I made a mental commitment. Today I brought Eden Rouge with me to wear to work tonight. I was going to wear it during the day, but I put a shimmery red top on and thought it would be a little too much. Instead I used MUFE Aqua Rouge in Rosewood. I never wear that shade and I like the way it looked for once.
> 
> PP- I purchased two of those NARS TMs during the summer with the intention of returning the color that doesn't work. They both kinda work so I was just retesting them trying to get my returns together. I also was testing the Smashbox Tinted Moisturizer. I never fell in love with it, but I think I'll keep it since I have that bronzer now. That will help warm it up.
> I grabbed a sample of the Tarte Clean Slate Poreless 12-hr Perfecting Primer to try under my eyes since they claimed in filled in lines. Meh. It says that right on the Sephora gondola, but online it says diffuse lines. Big difference...
> ...


 Don't worry about cheating/variation---it's allowed.  Remember they're your rules and you get to make them as 
  flexible as you see fit.  I want to try my Naked3 too--and the dozen other new items headed my way this week.

  I have been looking for variations on eye looks so I don't get bored with neutrals that I'm planning  to wear with 
  my red lips all week.

    http://www.stylemotivation.com/25-glamorous-makeup-ideas-with-red-lipstick/


----------



## MissTT (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, Medgal! That link was gorgeousness. I need a foundation that makes my skin look flawless. Any recommendations? I'm thinking it will need to be a med-full coverage one. The one I'm wearing today looks nice, but it has so much sheen. Even on this dry, dry day. Not really what I want. I think I want a demi-matte.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Wow, Medgal! That link was gorgeousness. I need a foundation that makes my skin look flawless. Any recommendations? I'm thinking it will need to be a med-full coverage one. The one I'm wearing today looks nice, but it has so much sheen. Even on this dry, dry day. Not really what I want. I think I want a demi-matte.


  Maybe use one that you have, that's a good match with your coloring, but is also _*buildable*_.  It's possible to get the 
   degree of coverage that you want by adding a little at a time, to get the desired coverage.  Remember, we're not 
   buying anymore foundation until we get rid of the boat loads that we already have!  Did we say that?  Where did 
   that come from?  Did I dream that or was that a stipulation for myself?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 9, 2013)

That foundation thing is on you, M. LOL. I did not commit to that. I'm still trying to find the right one for me. Been looking since July. I purchased NARS Sheer Matte in Tahoe, but am sure I will be returning it. That thing is incredibly patchy on me for no good reason. I even switched to trying NARS primer and it still smeared and stuck to my skin. It's the strangest thing. I don't recall having the same issues with Sheer Glow. The other foundations you see me posting are just samples I've been picking up. I keep trying. Actually, a sweet Spectrette in France is going to CP Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B60. I'm praying that it's decent since I can't return it.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]  My fav look Sage!!!  What inspired your choice?[/COLOR]


  This is going to be tragic, but I want to use a couple of nude lipsticks I got awhile ago before I decided I hate MAC lustre lipsticks.While rearranging my lipstick storage I discovered I have a BU of one of them. I have to get to using these. Plus, a smoky eye just seems to go with a nude lip and it just seems that time of year, KWIM?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> That foundation thing is on you, M. LOL. I did not commit to that. I'm still trying to find the right one for me. Been looking since July. I purchased NARS Sheer Matte in Tahoe, but am sure I will be returning it. That thing is incredibly patchy on me for no good reason. I even switched to trying NARS primer and it still smeared and stuck to my skin. It's the strangest thing. I don't recall having the same issues with Sheer Glow. The other foundations you see me posting are just samples I've been picking up. I keep trying. Actually, a sweet Spectrette in France is going to CP Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B60. I'm praying that it's decent since I can't return it.






 I guess that whole foundation thing just happened in _*my*_ head. 



 Also, for some reason I thought you really liked your foundation.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Ladies!  I actually wore makeup for three days in a row! The past two days I pulled out the magenta blush from Archie's girls. And saturday and Sunday were both pigment days for me.   On saturday - naked, chocolate brown and sunnydaze pigments + beluga. Got a bunch of compliments on my makeup so I was kinda happy the results were successful.  Sunday I wore shades from the green pigment set from last holiday, with shimmermoss and minted kohl pencil.  Today I wore a taupey brown aqua cream with feline liner and beluga. Beluga is turning out to be a real heavyweight in my books. I find it really useful for smokifying looks.  Medgal - I found out I can't get any tom Ford makeup unless I go to Toronto or visit the states, so i'm safe for now...but one day that lavender quad will need to join my collection.   You know miss TT I was thinking the same thing about a natural flirt. I might try it as a center of lid highlight...though I don't often do looks like that...most of mine e are more winged out or doe-eyed.  Does anyone find aqua creams have a surprisingly light jar? I was expecting something heavy like the Mac paint pots...or Maybelline tattoos. I like the glass....


----------



## meka72 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey ladies I wanted to pop in real quick before bed. I'm exhausted from trying to get the RiRi lipsticks. I probably won't be doing that again. I looked less than stellar today but will provide you with details tomorrow.   I hope you all had a good start to the workweek   Goodnight!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Does anyone find aqua creams have a surprisingly light jar? I was expecting something heavy like the Mac paint pots...or Maybelline tattoos. I like the glass....










Cheers!!!  Your looks all sound amazing---looks like your slump might be over!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

Did NOTHING yesterday - I was sick. Ugh.  Today, I broke out my NYX smokey eye palette (the small square one with 9 shades and did this:  FACE: RCMA Color Process Foundation in Shinto V and Shinto VI (V in the middle of my face and VI around the perimeter) Mehron Celebre Pro in Ebony to contour NYX Set and Don't Fret powder in Medium/Dark (I will be trying to use this up too - a little ashy) Guerlain Bronzer in 08   EYES: NYX Smokey Eyes palette: middle shade on outer 2/3 of lid, top middle shade on inner 1/3 top right shade in crease, 2nd row left mixed with third row middle in outer crease, blended onto lower lash line 2nd row right shade n brow bone, blended with with crease CoverGirl Clump Crusher mascara in Very Black, two coats, upper and lower lashes  LIPS: NYX lip pencil, Brown Cafe, MAC 5N lipstick, a dot of some NYX coppery gloss in middle of lower lip  DH says to me...a lot of facial contouring today - WTH? And, yes, there is - I am going to a theatrical store to buy some Ben Nye palettes - they have expectations. I get a lot of my freelance bookings there. I should have a full face on.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: *DH says to me...a lot of facial contouring today *- WTH? And, yes, there is - I am going to a theatrical store to buy some Ben Nye palettes - they have expectations. I get a lot of my freelance bookings there. I should have a full face on.





  I didn't know there was a 5N. Off to look that up. Also didn't know you did freelance. Can't wait for you to do my makeup!!!! Oh and don't buy Ben Nye Translucent powder in Sienna b/c I'm sending it to you if you can use it.

  I'm wearing ANF again. Tomorrow I probably won't due to my new UD palette. Oh, wait. I can try ANF as a cheek highlight. Explore! Don't let me forget...

*FACE*
CoverFX Natural Finish foundation N70
Mineralize concealer NC42
Ben Nye Banana Powder set concealer
NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder
Whisper of Gilt edsf cheek highlight
NARS Mata Hari blush
Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing 03
*EYES*
Groundwork p/p
_*A Natural Flirt*_edes - lids
Moth Brown -  crease
Urban Decay liner – Demolition
Laura Mercier Faux lash mascara
*LIPS*
NYX Plush Red liner
Love Goddess l/s

  Notes:
  CoverFX foundation - not good for oily skin
  Lipstick - lined after application to spruce up edges


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I didn't know there was a 5N. Off to look that up. Also didn't know you did freelance. Can't wait for you to do my makeup!!!! Oh and don't buy Ben Nye Translucent powder in Sienna b/c I'm sending it to you if you can use it.  I'm wearing ANF again. Tomorrow I probably won't due to my new UD palette. Oh, wait. I can try ANF as a cheek highlight. Explore! Don't let me forget...  *[COLOR=181818]FACE[/COLOR]*
> [COLOR=181818]CoverFX Natural Finish foundation N70[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=181818]Mineralize concealer NC42[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=181818]Ben Nye Banana Powder set concealer[/COLOR]
> ...


 Oh no, no Sienna (I is waiting for yours lol). I needed a couple of palettes for those eye shadow pans I bought last week, and I know the Nye palettes would hold them.  @ the bolded...why not? I just bought that foundation in N90...the tube got me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm all late, but I wore a full make up look for Thanksgiving. I was so proud of myself. Can't even remember the last time I've done that. But it's been over week and I can't remember what I used. I do know I'm going all out for New Year's Eve. I'm looking to party this year. I'm going to try false lashes and everything.

  What's the theme for this month? I want to get back into the swing of things. That way I can get back into the practice of wearing makeup before New Year's Eve.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need to watch Scandal, but I want to start at the beginning and so haven't gotten around to it. I even record it on the DVR, but refuse to watch it until I know the whole story. We just started watching Breaking Bad this week and I've always wanted to watch Mad Men so I'm not sure where Scandal is going to fit in. I know it's a good show b/c this is the second time it was brought up today.


  I started watching Scandal only 2 weeks ago on Netflix and got hooked! But not because of the actual show. I'm now obsessed with the makeup. I think that's what I tried to mimic for my Thanksgiving look.

  Breaking Bad is an awesome show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss it so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, there's still The Walking Dead.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

I was focusing on wearing A Natural Flirt eye shadow all week. I bought it for an all over basic eye shade for work, but it's too frosty above the crease so in the drawer it sits. I'm going to see if it works as a highlight so I can use it more.

  I want to love CoverFX, but it continues to let me down. For some reason the shades go grey on me. I'm should be about G80 in them. The N shade showed up on ColorIQ so I'm trying it. I know I could try an orange corrector underneath, but that's a lot of work. I'd rather just find a foundation that doesn't turn grey. Plus, as I said, I look oily and shiny with this liquid. It looked nice initially, but it smeared and got shiny with wear. I didn't wear primer today, however, it's happened when I've worn primer, too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Don't worry about cheating/variation---it's allowed.  Remember they're your rules and you get to make them as
> flexible as you see fit.  I want to try my Naked3 too--and the dozen other new items headed my way this week.
> 
> I have been looking for variations on eye looks so I don't get bored with neutrals that I'm planning  to wear with
> ...


  Beautiful pics. Love the first one, especially. I may try to copy for New Year's. Hmm, she has liner on her lower lash line. I have yet to attempt doing this myself. I'm highly sensitive about my eyes and have been afraid to try. What should I use for lower lash eyeliner and not look like a raccoon? I only have MAC Fluidelines. Do I get a pencil? One of those liquid liners?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

OK, I back tracked in the thread a bit. Looks like things are done differently now. We're selecting our own personal themes on a weekly basis?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey girl hey! Glad to see you here. We've missed you so much.

  Nah we're just doing things a bit differently for the month. I proposed we select one item each week that we plan to incorporate into our look. We had been (unsuccessfully) talking about ways to curb spending/shopping so I thought a faux operation use-it-up might be helpful. I figure if you can't work out how to use an item by the end of the week maybe you need to get rid of it. I'm thinking about sending some of my items to the ladies in this thread and already have a small pile going. We built in cheats for ourselves due to our inability to commit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So selecting a palette is a good way to to have flexibility. I only need to use one shade from the palette to be meeting my goals. I used some shadows last week from MUFE that I never use and discovered a gorgeous copper brown in Diamond #312. I didn't really use the other colors too much so I'm thinking of maybe giving some to Aradhana. I think one of the colors might be a good transition color for her. Medgal used blue pigments all week. That helped me realize I have some loose shadows I've never opened after having them for 1+ year so I'm planning to send them to her. (However I've been looking at reviews for the powders and now I want to try them out. LOL)

  We were also doing this to help us get ready faster in the morning. Sagehen used the same neutral eye palette all week as kind of a no brainer way to get to work on time. Medgal recommended taking our theme product(s) out of the drawers and setting them out for the week so we don't go digging. Such great advice. Meka is just working on eye shadow application techniques so she's forcing herself to do a look each day. It's been tough since we've been receiving all of these new products we ordered on Black Friday and Cyber Monday, but we're doing our best. I planned a cheat day tomorrow, but I'm still gonna try to use the item I committed to - just in a different way.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was focusing on wearing A Natural Flirt eye shadow all week. I bought it for an all over basic eye shade for work, but it's too frosty above the crease so in the drawer it sits. I'm going to see if it works as a highlight so I can use it more.  I want to love CoverFX, but it continues to let me down. For some reason the shades go grey on me. I'm should be about G80 in them. *The N shade showed up on ColorIQ so I'm trying it.* I know I could try an orange corrector underneath, but that's a lot of work. I'd rather just find a foundation that doesn't turn grey. Plus, as I said, I look oily and shiny with this liquid. It looked nice initially, but it smeared and got shiny with wear. I didn't wear primer today, however, it's happened when I've worn primer, too.


  This is my worry. I don't know why they stopped at G80. I would be the next shade.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Hey girl hey! Glad to see you here. We've missed you so much.
> 
> Nah we're just doing things a bit differently for the month. I proposed we select one item each week that we plan to incorporate into our look. We had been (unsuccessfully) talking about ways to curb spending/shopping so I thought a faux operation use-it-up might be helpful. I figure if you can't work out how to use an item by the end of the week maybe you need to get rid of it. I'm thinking about sending some of my items to the ladies in this thread and already have a small pile going. We built in cheats for ourselves due to our inability to commit. LOL. So selecting a palette is a good way to to have flexibility. I only need to use one shade from the palette to be meeting my goals. I used some shadows last week from MUFE that I never use and discovered a gorgeous copper brown in Diamond #312. I didn't really use the other colors too much so I'm thinking of maybe giving some to Aradhana. I think one of the colors might be a good transition color for her. Medgal used blue pigments all week. That helped me realize I have some loose shadows I've never opened after having them for 1+ year so I'm planning to send them to her. (However I've been looking at reviews for the powders and now I want to try them out. LOL)


  Missed you all, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That makes sense. I'll start wearing makeup tomorrow, so that gives me tonight to think about what to use for my theme. Lol. Smart move to add the cheats.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I started watching Scandal only 2 weeks ago on Netflix and got hooked! But not because of the actual show. I'm now obsessed with the makeup. I think that's what I tried to mimic for my Thanksgiving look.
> 
> Breaking Bad is an awesome show.
> 
> ...


  I missed Scandal last week because of electrical issues but I'll watch last weeks episode on BET, before the new one airs on Thursday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that show!!!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

I edited to add another paragraph, CC. Please finish reading.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sage I don't know why they stopped at G80 either. It's really stupid.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful pics. Love the first one, especially. I may try to copy for New Year's. Hmm, she has liner on her lower lash line. I have yet to attempt doing this myself. I'm highly sensitive about my eyes and have been afraid to try. What should I use for lower lash eyeliner and not look like a raccoon? I only have MAC Fluidelines. Do I get a pencil? One of those liquid liners?


   So, so glad you're here.  Missed you much!!!! Glad you're getting back to makeup too. First, I think a liquid, set with powder---eyeshadow is the way to go with your lower lash line---beneath your eyelashes.  I find that pencil smears on me.  I have much better results with liquid/gel set with eyeshadow in the same color as the liner.


ETA/Correct unintelligible sentence


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Hey girl hey! Glad to see you here. We've missed you so much.
> 
> Nah we're just doing things a bit differently for the month. I proposed we select one item each week that we plan to incorporate into our look. We had been (unsuccessfully) talking about ways to curb spending/shopping so I thought a faux operation use-it-up might be helpful. I figure if you can't work out how to use an item by the end of the week maybe you need to get rid of it. I'm thinking about sending some of my items to the ladies in this thread and already have a small pile going. We built in cheats for ourselves due to our inability to commit.
> 
> ...


  Medgal thinks you should use and enjoy those loose shadows because she just got* 5 TF* eyeshadow quads!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was focusing on wearing A Natural Flirt eye shadow all week. I bought it for an all over basic eye shade for work, but it's too frosty above the crease so in the drawer it sits. I'm going to see if it works as a highlight so I can use it more.
> 
> I want to love CoverFX, but it continues to let me down. For some reason the shades go grey on me. I'm should be about G80 in them. The N shade showed up on ColorIQ so I'm trying it. I know I could try an orange corrector underneath, but that's a lot of work. I'd rather just find a foundation that doesn't turn grey. Plus, as I said, I look oily and shiny with this liquid. It looked nice initially, but it smeared and got shiny with wear. I didn't wear primer today, however, it's happened when I've worn primer, too.


   I was supposed to wear red lipstick this week. I wore it yesterday, but today I looked at my TF E/S quad in Cognac Sable and caved.  It's so beautiful but the look that I 
  created didn't want red lipstick!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]Medgal thinks you should use and enjoy those loose shadows because she just got *5 TF* eyeshadow quads!!! :shock: [/COLOR]


  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH Medgal - I don't know who I would tell, but I want to tell someone on you! :jawdrop:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH Medgal - I don't know who I would tell, but I want to tell someone on you!


  Don't tell my husband!  Did you ladies read about the man who threw himself over a railing at a mall, killing himself because he couldn't take anymore of his girlfriend's 
  excessive shopping??  I didn't share this story with my husband, but if I were to tell him, he would say the man should have thrown his girlfriend over the railing.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0000] [/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]Don't tell my husband!  Did you ladies read about the man who threw himself over a railing at a mall, killing himself because he couldn't take anymore of his girlfriend's [/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]  excessive shopping??  I didn't share this story with my husband, but if I were to tell him, he would say the man should have thrown his girlfriend over the railing. [/COLOR]


  Oh we can never tell the significant others! That is why we share our dirt on here lol.:hug:  I did read that story. I didn't know what to make of it. Poor man that felt that his only option was to jump.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I did read that story. I didn't know what to make of it. Poor man that felt that his only option was to jump.


   Isn't that the truth---most reasonably sane individuals would have cut up the credit cards or just put them away.  He
   was begging her to leave the mall but she wanted to look at and/or buy shoes.  That tipped him over the edge so 
   to speak---swear no pun intended.   Clearly he had other issues.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Don't tell my husband!  Did you ladies read about the man who threw himself over a railing at a mall, killing himself because he couldn't take anymore of his girlfriend's
> excessive shopping??  I didn't share this story with my husband, but if I were to tell him, he would say the man should have thrown his girlfriend over the railing.









 That's insane.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I have no idea what's happening in the current season. I only watched the first 2 seasons on Netflix. Waiting for the next season to show up there so I can binge viewing session.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    He must have had other issues right?
   A little TF Porn.  These are just  the ones that I photographed:


----------



## honybr (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal that is quite the haul!  So I figured out a way to participate this month.   Usually I just eear eyeliner & mascara but switch up the blush & lipstick.   I figured that I have like 5 different brands of black eyeliner.   But I really only use my L'Oréal infallible during the week & UD Perversion with my eyeshadow.   So I'm going to use my different brands during the week & try to get rid of at least 1.  Lol.   This week I'm using my Too Faced black liner.  I wore my NARS Boys Don't Cry blush with Hautecore lipstick w/Strawberry Malt on top.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

honybr said:


> This week I'm using my Too Faced black liner. I wore my NARS Boys Don't Cry blush with Hautecore lipstick w/Strawberry Malt on top.


    Thanks Honybr!  I think your eyeliner usage plan is a good one!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> He must have had other issues right?
> A little TF Porn.  These are just  the ones that I photographed:


  Med... You're sucking me in. Must turn away.

  Ok, is Tom Ford better than other high brands like Chanel?

  No, no. Must ignore. Be strong.

  What's the quad in the bottom pic?

  And the blush?

  And the red looking lipstick?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

honybr said:


> This week I'm using my Too Faced black liner. I wore my NARS Boys Don't Cry blush with Hautecore lipstick w/Strawberry Malt on top.


  That sounds like a very vampy look.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sage, your makeup sounds beautiful! How do you like that NYX eye palette? I was going to pick it up at Target.   





sagehen said:


> Did NOTHING yesterday - I was sick. Ugh.  Today, I broke out my NYX smokey eye palette (the small square one with 9 shades and did this:  FACE: RCMA Color Process Foundation in Shinto V and Shinto VI (V in the middle of my face and VI around the perimeter) Mehron Celebre Pro in Ebony to contour NYX Set and Don't Fret powder in Medium/Dark (I will be trying to use this up too - a little ashy) Guerlain Bronzer in 08   EYES: NYX Smokey Eyes palette: middle shade on outer 2/3 of lid, top middle shade on inner 1/3 top right shade in crease, 2nd row left mixed with third row middle in outer crease, blended onto lower lash line 2nd row right shade n brow bone, blended with with crease CoverGirl Clump Crusher mascara in Very Black, two coats, upper and lower lashes  LIPS: NYX lip pencil, Brown Cafe, MAC 5N lipstick, a dot of some NYX coppery gloss in middle of lower lip  DH says to me...a lot of facial contouring today - WTH? And, yes, there is - I am going to a theatrical store to buy some Ben Nye palettes - they have expectations. I get a lot of my freelance bookings there. I should have a full face on.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 10, 2013)

I had to take a break from reading when I saw TF cognac sable palette. I want that palette so bad. Until then, I'll just lust after in these threads and blogs.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmmm, you just put some products on my radar. The products that you used on your eyes, were they all pigments? For some reason, I have an irrational fear of using pigments.   





aradhana said:


> Hey Ladies!  I actually wore makeup for three days in a row! The past two days I pulled out the magenta blush from Archie's girls. And saturday and Sunday were both pigment days for me.   On saturday - naked, chocolate brown and sunnydaze pigments + beluga. Got a bunch of compliments on my makeup so I was kinda happy the results were successful.  Sunday I wore shades from the green pigment set from last holiday, with shimmermoss and minted kohl pencil.  Today I wore a taupey brown aqua cream with feline liner and beluga. Beluga is turning out to be a real heavyweight in my books. I find it really useful for smokifying looks.  Medgal - I found out I can't get any tom Ford makeup unless I go to Toronto or visit the states, so i'm safe for now...but one day that lavender quad will need to join my collection.   You know miss TT I was thinking the same thing about a natural flirt. I might try it as a center of lid highlight...though I don't often do looks like that...most of mine e are more winged out or doe-eyed.  Does anyone find aqua creams have a surprisingly light jar? I was expecting something heavy like the Mac paint pots...or Maybelline tattoos. I like the glass....


----------



## meka72 (Dec 10, 2013)

Honestly yesterday's makeup was so bad, I'm going to pretend it didn't happen. Lol. I used powder foundation and forgot to spritz with Boot No 7 rose water spray. My undereye creased and looked dry which rarely does. I didn't wear eyeshadow.    





meka72 said:


> Hey ladies I wanted to pop in real quick before bed. I'm exhausted from trying to get the RiRi lipsticks. I probably won't be doing that again. I looked less than stellar today but will provide you with details tomorrow.   I hope you all had a good start to the workweek   Goodnight!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Med... You're sucking me in. Must turn away.
> 
> Ok, is Tom Ford better than other high brands like Chanel?
> 
> ...


    Well, TF ($78 E/S Quad)  is more expensive than Chanel ($59 E/S Quad).  I've used my TF quads only 3 times but I'm really impressed so far.  Do I like the brand
   better than Chanel---it's too soon to for me to tell...ours is a nascent relationship!!!   I've not yet used TF foundation as well as many other TF offerings.  I'm working on 
   it.

  I didn't list them intentionally to avoid enabling you.  But here goes. The first pic- quad on the left is *Sahara Haze *and the one on the right is *Cognac Sable*, my fav so
  far.  The lipstick on the left is *Crimson Noir*, red and on the left is *Wild Ginger,* orange.  The blush is *Flush*--an orange-coral.  The lighting in the top photo does not depict the vibrancy of the products.  Fo that I apologize.

 The E/S quad in the second photo is *Seductive Rose *​and those colors are more TTL.  I love the look that I created over the weekend with this one.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, TF ($78 E/S Quad)  is more expensive than Chanel ($59 E/S Quad).  I've used my TF quads only 3 times but I'm really impressed so far.  Do I like the brand
> better than Chanel---it's too soon to for me to tell...ours is a nascent relationship!!!   I've not yet used TF foundation as well as many other TF offerings.  I'm working on
> it.
> 
> ...


  I'm drooling. Lol, come on now. You know it doesn't take much to enable me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I had to take a break from reading when I saw TF cognac sable palette. I want that palette so bad. Until then, I'll just lust after in these threads and blogs.


   Sorry Meka!  I think CS was my first TF item.  I hope you're able to get it soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm drooling. Lol, come on now. You know it doesn't take much to enable me.


 tee hee.....have you checked them out online yet?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I think I deserve a nice Christmas gift & maybe I'll treat myself. But I REALLY want that palette.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]  Sorry Meka!  I think CS was my first TF item.  I hope you're able to get it soon.[/COLOR]


----------



## honybr (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That sounds like a very vampy look.


  It actually wasn't as vampy as I wanted.  It warmed up to gorgeous red but I like a good deep dark look.  Lol.  Next time I think I'll just use the lipstick with Nightmoth.  Good to see you posting more!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Sage, your makeup sounds beautiful! How do you like that NYX eye palette? I was going to pick it up at Target.


  I do like the small palette, but the 10-pan, old style one is better - larger pans of shadow, better pigment and no other products underneath. If you can get your hands on the old one I recommend it much more highly. The small, square 9-pan palette is a combo with lip and cheek products in the second level - I don't like that.  Here is the old one - and cherry culture is having 20% off until 12/20 (not affiliated):  http://www.cherryculture.com/cosmetics/makeup/nyx/nyx-for-your-eyes-only-10-color-eyeshadow-palette/17207&cat=0&page=2


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

Questions:
  What's the best way to apply pencil eye shadows that are waterproof like MUFE Aqua Shadows? I've gotta get it spread on the lid before it sets. Fingers? Synthetic brush? Natural?

  What is a good cold weather hat to wear that does the least amount of damage to hair styles? Midwestern winter; below freezing, snow, wind, etc.

  Any blush and/or lipstick shade recommendations for me to wear with the Naked3 palette tomorrow? Probably gonna use Buzz, Trick, and Blackheart with Nooner in the crease.
  I'm thinking UD Naked lipstick or even Glamourdaze, Runway Hit (if it wasn't so dang drying), MUFE Aqua Rouge #2 Rosewood, or Rimmel Kate Moss #104


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Questions:
> What's the best way to apply pencil eye shadows that are waterproof like MUFE Aqua Shadows? I've gotta get it spread on the lid before it sets. Fingers? Synthetic brush? Natural?
> 
> *What is a good cold weather hat to wear that does the least amount of damage to hair styles?* Midwestern winter; below freezing, snow, wind, etc.
> ...


    MissTT--- there is nothing that we can put on are heads that won't cause some degree of 'hat-head.'  Nevertheless I love a fedora or an outback .  They're stylish and 
   will only flatten the top of your  head.  When you take it off, flip your head down, brush from the roots and voila---no more hat-head!  I had to laugh at myself today 
   because I wore an old J Crew polartec baseball cap to clear the snow from our front walkway.  I looked like little Lord Fauntleroy!




 Would you believe I have not yet gotten my Naked 3 palette.  I ordered mine before you did---go figure!!!  Without having the palette in front of me, and basing this 
   response on my mere memory of the palette I'd say Glamourdaze.  The colors are soft though right?  You could even go a little brighter on the lip. 

  ETA:  I forgot to mention a blush---how about MAC Small Vanity or The Perfect Cheek?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Well I think I deserve a nice Christmas gift & maybe I'll treat myself. But I REALLY want that palette.


  Then I say go for it.  I'm sure you've earned it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually, I think CC has been a good girl too and should treat herself to a TF item too!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

Great minds, Medgal. I was thinking Small Vanity, too, so I went with a similar shade in Tarte since I gave SV to my daughter. I can't believe your UD palette hasn't arrived yet, however, you have lots of other new goodies to keep you company. (sagehen had nobody to tell so she told me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*FACE*
Hourglass Veil Mineral primer
Laura Mercier Moisture Supreme foundation – Toffee Bronze
Bobbi Brown Corrector – Dark Peach
NARS Radiant Creamy concealer – Ginger
Ben Nye Banana Powder set concealer
NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder
Tarte blush – Dazzled
A Natural Flirt edes – cheek highlight
Whisper of Gilt edsf – cheek highlight
Skindinavia Shine Free setting spray
*EYES*
NARS Pro Prime
Urban Decay Naked3 Palette for shadows:
Base - Make Up For Ever Aqua Shadow 30E
Inner Lid - Trick
Outer Lid - Buzz
Crease - Nooner & Factory
Outer V - Blackheart 
Brow - Strange
Liner – UD Demolition pencil; Blackheart shadow on half of bottom lash line
Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara
Maybelline Lash Discovery mascara – bottom
Anastasia Brow Wiz – Brunette
*LIPS*
Jack Black so far

_Notes_:
ANF edes – didn’t pop the way I wanted so topped w/ WOG. Think if I would have used a less bright concealer it may have worked.
  Lips – brought Chanel Wild Rose Glossimer and Rimmel Kate Matte 104. Lipstick seems almost too pink and gloss seems like it’s not enough oomph. Wonder if I need a beige on my lips?
  MUFE Aqua Shadow - applied patchy and bumpy so I'm not happy with that. My look is textured. May also have caused to much shimmer for my work day. Pretty for night though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Great minds, Medgal. I was thinking Small Vanity, too, so I went with a similar shade in Tarte since I gave SV to my daughter. I can't believe your UD palette hasn't arrived yet, however, you have lots of other new goodies to keep you company. (sagehen had nobody to tell so she told me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I love, love, love this thread!  I'm cracking up at your Sage comment!!!  BTW, I just found out that my Naked 3 will arrive tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to a 'LOW' buy in the New Year.  I will mosey over to Pixie's thread from time-time for inspiration and encouragement, but you ladies and this thread are my true loves!!!

Your look sounds amazing.  I'll be better able to envision it when I have my N3 palette in front of me.  Beige or a pink/neutral???


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel like the pink neutral is a little too pink. That's what this Rimmel Kate lippie is. It looks fine, but you know what I mean. Going for perfection with this beautiful eye I did. My face is all pinked which seems strange to me. It's a softened sexy look though. Reminds me of my Valentine's Day eye I did using Feminine Edge f/l, but looks even better.

  I love this thread too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I feel like the pink neutral is a little too pink. That's what this Rimmel Kate lippie is. It looks fine, but you know what I mean. Going for perfection with this beautiful eye I did. My face is all pinked which seems strange to me. It's a softened sexy look though. Reminds me of my Valentine's Day eye I did using Feminine Edge f/l, but looks even better.
> 
> I love this thread too.


  Oh your look sounds beautiful----makes me want to whisper!    Tee hee---I think pink is supposed to be calming.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

That's funny. I think of it as sensual and feminine -- at least in this palette. You are going to look beautiful in it. I thought Strange would be ashy on me, but it blends out just fine. The only shades I'm not digging are Limit (to light for me to do much with) and Dust (sheer payoff, glittery fallout). I had been wanting to try pink eye shadow for months so I'm very glad this palette works for me.
  The red glitter in Blackheart isn't showing up on my skin.  I'm totally loving my creases today. Isn't that weird. The lids pop, but then the crease is so soft and sultry. I guess that's what a warm pink will do.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

Base - Make Up For Ever Aqua Shadow 30E (you can see the texture)
Inner Lid - Trick
Outer Lid - Buzz
Crease - Nooner & Factory
Outer V - Blackheart 
Brow - Strange
Liner – UD Demolition pencil; Blackheart shadow on half of bottom lash line


----------



## meka72 (Dec 11, 2013)

@Medgal, TF for everybody! I think I might ask for a Saks giftcard for Christmas to help subsidize cognac sable. I hope you had a good day with Abby. I forgot to mention his cute she was in that last pic.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 11, 2013)

MsTT, your makeup always sounds so pretty (and looks so pretty based upon that pic). You have such variety in your makeup arsenal.   My family is tired of my newfound love of makeup yet they want to benefit from it. My daughter insists on Nars blushes. Now my mother has discovered Nars Sheer Glow (thanks to a sample from sephora).  She said that it was the best foundation that she had ever tried because it just melted into her skin. She also said she received a lot of compliments on her makeup. Suddenly she wants to take my advice by wearing more color in her face (blush/lipstick) and even asked if I would talk her through contouring her face (we live in different states). I love it!  This is what I wore yesterday as I rushed out of the house:  Korres anti-aging primer to face Sleek BB cream in dark applied w/beauty blender Bobbi Brown corrector in dark peach to undereye Nars concealer in ginger (this combo looked lighter than usual and creased on me for some reason Milani eye primer Mac Swiss chocolate all over lid Mac Limit to browbone Nars Amour blush Mac Rebel lipstick  This is what I wore today:  Same primers, foundation and lipstick as yesterday  LaFemme blush in Cinnabar Mac Swiss chocolate as transition eye shadow Mac saddle to crease  Mac limit to browbone Sonia Kashuk jewel of an eye palette (one of the purply colors...sorry) Spritz of Kat Von D lock n'load fo set makeup   So tonight I was playing around with the Sonia Kashuk palette and came up with a look that I loved. Still the basics with the Swiss chocolate, limit and saddle applications but I added a sparkly brown to my crease and blended more than normal, then used a cranberry shade from the palette on my lid. Love! Perhaps my dissatisfaction with my eye looks was based on not enough blending and not enough depth in the crease? I'm talking like I know what I'm talmbout. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Base - Make Up For Ever Aqua Shadow 30E (you can see the texture)
> Inner Lid - Trick
> Outer Lid - Buzz
> Crease - Nooner & Factory
> ...


  So, so GORGEOUS!  LOVE. love , love


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2013)

meka72 said:


> @Medgal, TF for everybody! I think I might ask for a Saks giftcard for Christmas to help subsidize cognac sable. I hope you had a good day with Abby. I forgot to mention his cute she was in that last pic.


    YES---TF for everybody!  I ordered Ravish blush, Cocoa Mirage E/S palette and Vapor NP---my first TF nail polish!!! Thank you so much---don't get me started about Abby---she's such a good little pooch.  I ordered us more matching lounge-wear today.  So sick right?  I'll post pics when they arrive!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]   YES---TF for everybody!  I ordered Ravish blush, Cocoa Mirage E/S palette and Vapor NP---my first TF nail polish!!! Thank you so much---don't get me started about Abby---she's such a good little pooch.  I ordered us more matching lounge-wear today.  So sick right?  I'll post pics when they arrive![/COLOR]


  @ the loungewear - not sick at all. What may be a little sick is that I heard a commercial for pajamagrams for the holidays (matching pj's for entire family, including dogs and cats) and I thought about you Medgal. I wondered if you and Abby would have matching holiday pj's!  OK, my face today (just returning to work after several days of illness, so be gentle with me y'all)  FACE: MUFE Face & Body in 44/46 MAC select concealer in NW45 silica powder to set consealer under eyes MUFE DuoMat poweder fdn, 214 no blush - barely making it today  EYES: Sonia Kashuk Eye on Matte and Eye on Shimmer palettes for silver gray smokey eye CG Clump Crusher Mascara, two coats, very black MAC Brown Down on brows  LIPS: Rimmel Kate Moss Matte !113, Sephora Gloss Galore, shade 06, NYX lip liner, Brown Cafe


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2013)

meka - they act like they're tired of you're makeup, but we see the truth.
  sage - sorry you're feeling well. (CC told me she's been under the weather, too. AHEM!) You still did your eyes so that's good.
  medgal - won't brimmed hats get blown off w/ a gust of wind?

*FACE*
Dermablend Skin Perfecting Primer
Clinique Even Better foundation - Deep Neutral (right side of face)
Clinique Stay Matte foundation - Deep Neutral (left side)
NARS Radiant Creamy concealer – Ginger
Ben Nye Banana Powder set concealer
NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder
Tarte blush – Dazzled
_*A Natural Flirt*_ edes – cheek highlight
*EYES*
NARS Pro Prime
Urban Decay Naked3 Palette for shadows:
Inner Lid - Burnout
Outer Lid - Mugshot
Crease - Nooner or Factory?
Outer V - Darkside
Brow - Strange
Liner – UD Naked3 Darkside & Blackheart
YSL Shocking mascara
Anastasia Brow Wiz – Brunette
*LIPS*
Fashion Boost l/p to fill
Punk Couture l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nightmoth to line after lipstick realizing FB was wayyyy too light and pink LOL

Notes:
Primer - feels more like a serum and doesn't seem to ease foundation application. Just absorbs into skin.
Foundation - yes I did test two different foundations on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ANF - this just doesn't seem to work well as a cheek highlight. It doesn't spread well. It shows up where the brush first gets placed and then nothing. I can't even see it right now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, today was supposed to be the first day of my theme and I already failed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't feeling well today and spent most of the time sleeping. I doubt I'm going to feel up to doing much of anything tomorrow either, so I'm just going to start next week.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Base - Make Up For Ever Aqua Shadow 30E (you can see the texture)
> Inner Lid - Trick
> Outer Lid - Buzz
> Crease - Nooner & Factory
> ...








  Scandal eyes!

  I don't think I'm going to get the Naked3 palette. I'm still not as huge on eye shadow as I am with blush and lipstick. Can you recommend MAC pro pallet refill dupes? I still only have 3 lone shadows sitting in my MAC Pro Palette that I got back in June. And those 3 shadows are still untouched.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> meka - they act like they're tired of you're makeup, but we see the truth.
> sage - sorry you're feeling well. *(CC told me she's been under the weather, too. AHEM!)* You still did your eyes so that's good.
> medgal - won't brimmed hats get blown off w/ a gust of wind?
> 
> ...








  I don't have anything from the Punk Couture collection yet. I was too busy buying polish. (I don't think I've told you that I'm now over the 1K mark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I can't wait to get those purple lipsticks.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have anything from the Punk Couture collection yet. I was too busy buying polish. (I don't think I've told you that I'm now over the 1K mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  mee too! totally looking forward to the punk couture lipsticks. but i guess i will have to act fast!!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 15, 2013)

K so for some reason I can't quote today.   Meka: apart from the liner pencil, the eye products were mostly pigments, except beluga and shimmermoss are regular shadows by MAC and aqua creams are cream shadows by makeup forever. Beluga was LE, but not sure about shimmermoss. I think beluga is not too far off from nars Mekong....  Miss TT your eyes look smokin' in that pic! And your skin luminous!  I need to find somewhere to procure TF...though from the sounds of it, maybe I just need to stay away from it.   edited - bars = nars....LOL!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2013)

So, uh what are we doing this week? I need a bit of inspiration. I am wearing foundation, powder and eyebrows. Nothing else. It makes me feel kind of blah. I wanted to end this year on a bang.  eta: now I have on black liner, mascara and lipgloss. Best I could do today.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey ladies, I hope you're staying warm. I've been feeling a lot under the weather. I spent the entire weekend in the bed. But my makeup was cute though! I'll post details when I'm not about to pass out.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're staying warm. I've been feeling a lot under the weather. I spent the entire weekend in the bed. But my makeup was cute though! I'll post details when I'm not about to pass out.


  Feel better soon!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 16, 2013)

get well soon meka!

  i had a superfast look today...i just can't seem to wake up!

  aqua cream 15 all over lid, feline thickly on upper lashline, super thin on lower waterline, smudged out with havana extra dimension eyeshadow. black mascara, upper and lower....and daydream blush. c'est tout!

  i need to start waking up earlier....but i am glad that i managed to pull in havana for a look...and that i no longer have an eye infection!!!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Ladies! How y'all doin'?  Hope your holidays are off to a good start. I have two weeks off for the holidays, which is rare for me. Looking forward to rest and relaxation...hopefully that'll help me wake up earlier, have time to do daily makeup looks and get to work on time!  I pulled out a bunch on mineralize products last week and reminded myself I have them...i'd like to keep doing this in the new year rather than focusing on new stuff...


----------



## meka72 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey ladies! I'm all better and have time to give y'all the rundown. Lately I've been feeling rundown, which is most likely related to my thyroid. Unfortunately, my thyroid has caused me some "hair issues" so Santa is bringing me some hair! Lol. I've been natural before and have no issue with getting all my hair cut off but I'm just not "there" right now. Oh well.   I bought the sigma f80 (flat kabuki) on Black Friday and just received it last week. As much as I love the beauty blender, I'm loving that brush! My foundation looks great! For the past 2 weeks or so, I've been changing my foundation weekly. Last week I used clinique pore minimizing foundation in pecan, which is perfect for my complexion. A very good match. That said, I realized that my Nars Sheer Glow in Trinidad is probably a touch too light/yellow/beige/something. This week, I used SG with Mac MSF in dark deep/deep dark to give a darker appearance. It was okay but the clinique foundation spoiled me re the match to my skin.   Last week, I wore my eye makeup everyday, which was the usual: Milani eye primer Maybelline color tattoo in matte brown as additional base Nars Galapagos to lid Mac Swiss chocolate as transition Mac brown script to crease Mac carbon/cover girl black gel to line upper lid Dior show/Tarte lights, cameras, lashes (some days) Various lipstick  This week, I'm changing up my lipstick. Unfortunately I can't remember what I've worn.   I hope you ladies are well and have happy holidays!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 24, 2013)

Enjoy your time off!  





aradhana said:


> Hi Ladies! How y'all doin'?  Hope your holidays are off to a good start. I have two weeks off for the holidays, which is rare for me. Looking forward to rest and relaxation...hopefully that'll help me wake up earlier, have time to do daily makeup looks and get to work on time!  I pulled out a bunch on mineralize products last week and reminded myself I have them...i'd like to keep doing this in the new year rather than focusing on new stuff...


----------



## sagehen (Dec 24, 2013)

@meka - LOL at Santa bringing you some hair. Not making light of your situation (and here's hoping you get better, soon), but love the sense of humor you have about it. I swear that helps.  Yay for rotating foundations! How's the eye shadow practice going? That sounds like a lovely eye.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm trying to be in good spirits, honestly. I realize that my health issues could be more severe.   Surprisingly, my eyeshadow application has  gotten better. Of course you ladies were right. Actually applying eyeshadow has been the best teacher. I've also learned that using the shimmery shades from my Sonia Kashuk palette adds a lot of depth to my crease (in addition to saddle/brown script in the crease).   I've had a number of samples of foundations that I need to use. I can't wait to try the sigma brush with the Marc Jacobs gel foundation.   





sagehen said:


> @meka - LOL at Santa bringing you some hair. Not making light of your situation (and here's hoping you get better, soon), but love the sense of humor you have about it. I swear that helps.  Yay for rotating foundations! How's the eye shadow practice going? That sounds like a lovely eye.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 24, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I'm trying to be in good spirits, honestly. I realize that my health issues could be more severe.   Surprisingly, my eyeshadow application has  gotten better. Of course you ladies were right. Actually applying eyeshadow has been the best teacher. I've also learned that using the shimmery shades from my Sonia Kashuk palette adds a lot of depth to my crease (in addition to saddle/brown script in the crease).   I've had a number of samples of foundations that I need to use. I can't wait to try the sigma brush with the *Marc Jacobs gel foundation*.


 OMG...you got that foundation? Please come back and tell us your thoughts. This one is on my list to try.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 24, 2013)

It's just a sample. I'm glad that I didn't invest in the foundation because the shade match is a little off AND I wasn't very happy with the MJ blush. My experience with the blush (it is like there's a film on the top that inhibits color payoff) soured me on the line really. That said, I've heard great things about the MJ lipsticks. And many people love the foundation.   





sagehen said:


> OMG...you got that foundation? Please come back and tell us your thoughts. This one is on my list to try.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 24, 2013)

meka72 said:


> It's just a sample. I'm glad that I didn't invest in the foundation because the shade match is a little off AND I wasn't very happy with the MJ blush. *My experience with the blush (it is like there's a film on the top that inhibits color payoff) soured me on the line really.* That said, I've heard great things about the MJ lipsticks. And many people love the foundation.


  i was kind of intrigued by that special mj set they have out at sephora right now...for nights out...it's basically to do a gold and black smokey eye. the shadow palette looks really nice but i don't need the mascara or liner enough to pay over $100 for it....grrrrr!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 25, 2013)

Hope you'll continue to feel better meka.

  I still haven't worn any makeup yet. Too much going on and I think I need to focus better to be more motivated. I think I'm going to try Olivia Pope-esque looks from Scandal for my January theme. I'm drawn to the look and hope it will inspire me to get out of this makeup rut.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Great minds, Medgal. I was thinking Small Vanity, too, so I went with a similar shade in Tarte since I gave SV to my daughter. I can't believe your UD palette hasn't arrived yet, however, you have lots of other new goodies to keep you company. (sagehen had nobody to tell so she told me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Meka, how do you like the Korres primer? 

TT which tarte blush did you use? HOw is Ginger working out? 

  Medgal, that haul is beautiful!!!!!!  I haven't even started to think of Tom Ford. 

  I've been using a new foundation, ok I've only worn it twice, by Clinique...  Yes, Clinique.  My friend and I were playing in Sephora for like TWO HOURS LOL, we did the foundation shade thing, and they chose UD 9 and Givency (something) colors for me.  I like the Givenchy color, but it was to thin.  I needed a fuller coverage...  She happened to try on Clinique Even Better, and I was amazed how it looked soo much like her skin.  So I was trying to find the Givenchy shade in that brand. LOL  I think I like it.   Which is a shock to me.  they also matched me to Nars Tahoe, I tried it the other day, and it will work if I blend it in well.  I normally use Cadiz.  They matched me to NArS TM Martinique, which is also weird (much redder than Tahoe) and I wear Seychelles.   Shrugs...  I don't know. LOL   My skin is so dry right now, I'm not sure I should try to do a matte coverage.  Tahoe stuck to my skin like glue. Showed dry patches I didn't know I had. 

  I wore makeup twice last week, a pretty purple from the Kat Von D Holiday palette and a nude lip in my makeup bag.  My intentions were to clean up and organize my make up and life today...  but that didn't happen. LOL We celebrated christmas Sunday, and I didn't do ish today. 


  I've been busy with work, but I'll be trying to stop in more often...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh, MissTT,  I wear fedora type hats, and I finally found a winter hat at Nordies last year that has a lining, AND is big enough for my head...  My hat list is huge.  It had to be big enough, won't mess up curls, can wear if my hair is wet and pulled back, and the material can't pull my hair out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh, MissTT,  I wear fedora type hats, and I finally found a winter hat at Nordies last year that has a lining, AND is big enough for my head...  My hat list is huge.  It had to be big enough, won't mess up curls, can wear if my hair is wet and pulled back, and the material can't pull my hair out.


  Do you have a link for the hat?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Do you have a link for the hat?


  I looked last night and didn't see it.  I'll take a picture when I get home.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 26, 2013)

PrettyPackages, I was on a primer buying kick because I had a theory that I'd match my foundation brand with a primer from the same brand and/or match foundation formulation with primer formulation (use a water based foundation and water based primer). That got a little costly after buying the Nars oil free primer and MUFE #4/caramel primer. Lol. I got a sample of the Korres anti-aging primer and it works for every single foundation (liquid/powder/oil based/water based/silicone based) that I have. I gladly paid regular price for the korres anti-aging primer. I use it most days. Unless I'm using Nars or MUFE foundations. Lol.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 26, 2013)

I forgot to say that in glad that I'm not the only person falling in love with clinique foundations. I've been really pleased with the pore minimizing foundation in pecan.   





meka72 said:


> PrettyPackages, I was on a primer buying kick because I had a theory that I'd match my foundation brand with a primer from the same brand and/or match foundation formulation with primer formulation (use a water based foundation and water based primer). That got a little costly after buying the Nars oil free primer and MUFE #4/caramel primer. Lol. I got a sample of the Korres anti-aging primer and it works for every single foundation (liquid/powder/oil based/water based/silicone based) that I have. I gladly paid regular price for the korres anti-aging primer. I use it most days. Unless I'm using Nars or MUFE foundations. Lol.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 28, 2013)

So did any of you ladies pick up studded kiss from punk couture? I skipped it and am wondering if that was a mistake.  I ended up getting silver dawn e/s and it's physical f/l...those two are pretty special. I kinda wanted an end blush, but can't decide between the three so i'm putting it off for now...


----------



## MissTT (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm gonna come back and get caught up tomorrow, but stopping in to say hello, it's my birthday, and... I's married now!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday!  WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I's married now!









   and   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's all kinds of celebrating happening for you today! Lol @ I's married now. I always picture that scene when I hear someone's getting married.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 28, 2013)

aradhana said:


> I ended up getting silver dawn e/s and it's physical f/l...those two are pretty special. I kinda wanted an end blush, but can't decide between the three so i'm putting it off for now...


  I got Studded Kiss and it's only ok on me. Don't get me wrong. It's a nice color, but it looks kind of dull and bland on me. It's pretty similar to Just a Bite on me if you have that color.


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm gonna come back and get caught up tomorrow, but stopping in to say hello, it's my birthday, and... I's married now!


 Congrats! Pics please! :eyelove:


----------



## aradhana (Dec 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got Studded Kiss and it's only ok on me. Don't get me wrong. It's a nice color, but it looks kind of dull and bland on me. It's pretty similar to Just a Bite on me if you have that color.


 Thanks! I do have just a bite. It looks really nice, but I don't need two...so thank you for that anti enabling tip!   





MissTT said:


> I'm gonna come back and get caught up tomorrow, but stopping in to say hello, it's my birthday, and... I's married now!


  What? For reals?...congrats!  Happy Birthday! Hope you celebrated in proper fashion.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 28, 2013)

Miss TT are you pulling our legs?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 29, 2013)

MsTT, happy birthday and congratulations! I hope you share a pic or two because I'm sure you looked beautiful!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm currently waiting on my Nordstrom order. I didn't get SK but did get magnetic appeal EDSF, pleasure model EDB, carnal instinct lipstick and Hellbound lipglass (and punk couture lipstick). I was at Nordstrom today and swatched everything but Steel kiss. Just looking at swatches, it didn't look like anything special but some of the ladies (of all skintones) on that thread were raving about it.   I'm pretty sure that I'm going to eventually pick amorous alloy and superb. I would've bought them today but there's a leather peplum jacket calling my name. Lol.   





aradhana said:


> So did any of you ladies pick up studded kiss from punk couture? I skipped it and am wondering if that was a mistake.  I ended up getting silver dawn e/s and it's physical f/l...those two are pretty special. I kinda wanted an end blush, but can't decide between the three so i'm putting it off for now...


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello Ladies,  I hope the holidays have been good to you all.  Peeking my head in between feedings.  Lol.  My munchkin is three months old now so it will be getting easier to participate.  Next must concentrate on this baby weight.  Lol.  Luckily there is makeup to highlight, cut and crease to give you some semblance of your former self.  It used to be shoes but boy babies and weight have increased my shoe size.    Congratulations Miss TT and Happy Birthday! (Fellow December baby)  I look forward to a new year of fun with you all   PGD


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday and Congratulations TT!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 29, 2013)

my hats....  

  you can't really tell the shape of the first one, but it kinda lays like a beret if I position it right...  

  I'll probablydelete the selfie (don't quote it please) .  btw that's my favorite red, runaway red, with that silver gloss that came out a few Christmases ago.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 29, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> my hats....
> 
> you can't really tell the shape of the first one, but it kinda lays like a beret if I position it right...
> 
> I'll probablydelete the selfie (don't quote it please) .  btw that's my favorite red, runaway red, with that silver gloss that came out a few Christmases ago.


  love the hats and you look totally sassy in that hat!!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 29, 2013)

[@]MissTT happy Birthday and congrats on ur marriage [/@] [@]Prettypackages girl you look cute ! i love the hats[/@]


----------



## MissTT (Dec 30, 2013)

I fell off the theme wagon last week, but I'm not mad. i still used a few things I hadn't really used before this month. I hope meka and aradhana are feeling better. It's too cold to be sick. Just ask aradhana's pipes. They refused to handle it any more.

  PP- link us to the hats please. You got it all planned out and I like you're thinking. Ginger concealer is working well for me. It's even better this week as I've seemed to have lost some color/tan.

  sage - What should we do for a theme tomorrow? I feel like it's a special day so we can go off script. The thing is, though, I'm going absolutely nowhere. It's so cold here. I may run to the grocery store, but that's about it. The man has to work until 10pm so we'll probably just do a Breaking Bad marathon when he gets home. New Year's Day we're gonna go watch a bowl game at a bar/restaurant so I'll need a look for that day, too. I may go with gold or yellow to rep our team.

  meka - I like the MJ foundation. Not necessarily enough to buy it, but I'd like to own it for free. The blush and powder seem meh to me. I don't even look at the brand as much as I used to.

  CC - 1K polishes? *dead* Btw I painted with Enchanted the other day and it chipped off in a day or two. Color me unimpressed. I'm outta the nail polish game.

  eta: Hot DAYUM, PP, that pic of you is hot. Do like. If I can find something lined... Girl just mail me one. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Dec 30, 2013)

Now you know, MissTT, I was looking for some updates...That is all.  Back OT, I say on January 1 all bets are off and it's all about team colors, down to the nails, if your team is playing in a bowl game. Tomorrow...I dunno. I am thinking wearing the fave look of the year to usher out 2013. I am deciding between green e/s and coral lips or summer smokey eyes and peachy gloss.  Did we decide for sure JAnuary as the "untried" month? I have a bunch to choose from. I feel shame. (just a little)


----------



## MissTT (Dec 30, 2013)

So no, not pulling legs really. I'm not married, but I did get a proposal on my bday. He got the ring in a size so huge it fell off so I've been unable to wear it. Took it in today to get it resized. I promised sagehen I would announce it with an I's married now and kept my word. I actually haven't even told my family yet. I felt bad b/c I saw my cousin today and I think he may know from my daughter, but I've been feeling some type of way about the whole situation so I just need to absorb it for now. I'll tell him next week when I see him.
  I had a really pretty eye look for my birthday dinner, but we forgot to take pics. We were so stuffed from dinner that no one wanted to get redressed for pics when I remembered the annual family photo. I used Feminine Edge f/l as a base for the Naked3 palette. Super glittery, but hey it was my big night.

  My skin is so gorgeous and glowy today. I used the Sisley Paris Radiant Glow Express Mask and I think it did it's job. I'm wearing MUFE Face & Body foundation in 12 which is a bit too dark now so I think I need to try 18. (Eww, I just looked in the mirror and it's turned orange. The difference a few weeks makes in your coloring...) On my eyes I'm wearing MUFE Aqua Shadow stick in 2E Matte Brown with Zestful EDES over it. It looks okay, but I prefer the way Eclair p/p looks under it a bit more. I'm going to try to incorporate shadow sticks into my look a bit more to hopefully save time. I wore Richly Honed for contour and I don't know if I over blended or what, but I didn't notice a significant difference. I used Tarte's Dazzled on my cheeks with Whisper of Gilt to highlight. Dior Night Fantasy gloss. I'm headed to work for the evening so I think I'm going to add green liner for the lower lash line and I'll throw on some gloss. The mall will be slow as the weather has turned treacherous and I guess there are lots of accidents. My guy works for the state patrol and just told me to stay off the Interstate. Now I gotta drive the long way. Grrrr!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 30, 2013)

PrettyPackages, you look so cute in that fedora! I love hats. I used to wear them frequently when I lived in Chicago. My signature was a pageboy cocked to the side. I was fiyah! Lol. I have a couple of fedoras. I might need to pull them out soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 30, 2013)

@MissTT Yup, 1K polishes. I'm actually brushing up against 1100 polishes now since that last post. Sorry the Enchanteds didn't work for you, but your birthday look sounds really pretty.

@Prettypackages Sookie sookie now! And I love the hats.

  No real makeup looks for me, but I've been trying on my Punk Couture collection lipsticks as they're delivered and then wearing them around the house. Does that count?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats on the new baby!   





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hello Ladies,  I hope the holidays have been good to you all.  Peeking my head in between feedings.  Lol.  My munchkin is three months old now so it will be getting easier to participate.  Next must concentrate on this baby weight.  Lol.  Luckily there is makeup to highlight, cut and crease to give you some semblance of your former self.  It used to be shoes but boy babies and weight have increased my shoe size.    Congratulations Miss TT and Happy Birthday! (Fellow December baby)  I look forward to a new year of fun with you all   PGD


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 30, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Congrats on the new baby!


  Don't know how I missed this. Congrats as well!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 30, 2013)

MsTT, your birthday makeup sounds pretty! I'm sure you had a cute birthday outfit to match. Congrats on the engagement!  Question: do people still say "outfit?" I feel old and southern when I say that. My friend says I sound old because I say "hairdresser" instead of "hair stylist." Lol. What can I say...I'm a 90s baby.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 31, 2013)

I will admit 'hairdresser' sounds dated to me, but I also recognize it's what people grew up saying so I don't think too much about it. Now 'outfit', that's out? What would be in? My daughter says something now that we used to say in the 90's, but I can't recall what it is right now. She's acting like they just made it up. I'll post when I remember it. I tried to bring back duckets, but it really didn't work. Caught an old episode of 21 Jump Street and nearly choked when I heard the word. Why were we supposed to believe those old looking actors were able to play high school kids?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 31, 2013)

I failed on ushering out the year on a good note. I am wearing foundation/powder, eyeliner, mascara and brow pencil. Maybe at some point today I will put on lipstick but at this point it is destined to be nude or even just gloss in spite of the purse full of lipstick I am toting.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I will admit 'hairdresser' sounds dated to me, but I also recognize it's what people grew up saying so I don't think too much about it. Now 'outfit', that's out? What would be in? My daughter says something now that we used to say in the 90's, but I can't recall what it is right now. She's acting like they just made it up. I'll post when I remember it. I tried to bring back duckets, but it really didn't work. Caught an old episode of 21 Jump Street and nearly choked when I heard the word. Why were we supposed to believe those old looking actors were able to play high school kids?


  LOL! I still say hairdresser and outfit. Didn't realize they were considered outdated words, but I'm not going to change it. I was so confused when I heard people call a pacifier a "binky." I also still say "purse" instead of "bag." "Bag" just makes me think of a bag lady or a shopping bag. But at least I don't say "pocket book." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now I'm wondering about what other words I say that make me sound old.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 31, 2013)

I try to say "purse" but "pocketbook" certainly comes out when I'm visiting my family. Lol.   I haven't been wearing much eye makeup, liner and/or mascara because work has been quiet. Last week, I switched my foundations daily as I tested out the sigma f80/82. I concluded that Nars Sheer Glow might be a smidgen too light unless I use a beauty blender. Plus, my mother, who is IMO considerably lighter than me, discovered it via a sample and says that it is a perfect match for her. That said, she traditionally buys foundation that are darker than her actual skin. Nevertheless, I may gift her at least half the bottle. Lol.   Last week, I also used a sample of stila stay all day in deep and loved it! I received compliments on that one. I'll probably invest in a bottle at the next beauty sale somewhere.   This week, I'm sticking to one foundation, MUFE pro-finish in 174. I really like how my skin looks natural, not powdery, with this. I remembered why I fell in love with it months ago.   I bought Mac prep & prime for lips and it is NOT helping my lipstick. In fact, I have less wear time with it. I was putting balm on my lips before and wiping it off before applying p&p. I stopped that and just p&p on my naked lips. That didn't help. Any suggestions?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I bought Mac prep & prime for lips and it is NOT helping my lipstick. In fact, I have less wear time with it. I was putting balm on my lips before and wiping it off before applying p&p. I stopped that and just p&p on my naked lips. That didn't help. Any suggestions?


  Are you waiting a few minutes after applying Prep+Prime to apply your lipstick? I don't apply lipstick right away when I use it. I wait a few minutes for it to get tacky first, then apply lipstick. Maybe that will help.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 31, 2013)

You sound gorgeous dahhhhling!  





sagehen said:


> I failed on ushering out the year on a good note. I am wearing foundation/powder, eyeliner, mascara and brow pencil. Maybe at some point today I will put on lipstick but at this point it is destined to be nude or even just gloss in spite of the purse full of lipstick I am toting.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, I wait at least 5 minutes. My lips don't feel chapped but maybe I'll exfoliate and see if p&p works.   





CartoonChic said:


> Are you waiting a few minutes after applying Prep+Prime to apply your lipstick? I don't apply lipstick right away when I use it. I wait a few minutes for it to get tacky first, then apply lipstick. Maybe that will help.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 31, 2013)

meka72 said:


> You sound gorgeous dahhhhling!


  You are too kind.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Yes, I wait at least 5 minutes. My lips don't feel chapped but maybe I'll exfoliate and see if p&p works.


  Does it feel tacky after the 5 minutes?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 31, 2013)

I tried to pay attention to it this morning. It didn't feel racket after 5 minutes. A woman at Mac told me that may be putting too much on so I backed off and try to apply a light layer. That clearly ain't working. My RRW looks awful right now.   





CartoonChic said:


> Does it feel tacky after the 5 minutes?


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 31, 2013)

We were planning to go out tonight, but im too lazy right now, at this rate i might end up staying at home eating chinese and watching tv, im so no fun lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> We were planning to go out tonight, but im too lazy right now, at this rate i might end up staying at home eating chinese and watching tv, im so no fun lol


  Lol Me too!


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think the trick is for it to feel tacky first, so you may have to wait longer than 5 minutes. Prep+Prime wasn't working for me either when I first got it. Then it was suggested to me to wait for the tacky feeling and it worked.     Lol Me too!


 I was so excited, i even watched some youtube videos yesterday trying to figure a look for today haha now it might be no makeup, hair in a bun and pjs!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll give that a try! Thanks for the help   





CartoonChic said:


> I think the trick is for it to feel tacky first, so you may have to wait longer than 5 minutes. Prep+Prime wasn't working for me either when I first got it. Then it was suggested to me to wait for the tacky feeling and it worked.     Lol Me too!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 31, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So no, not pulling legs really. I'm not married, but I did get a proposal on my bday. He got the ring in a size so huge it fell off so I've been unable to wear it. Took it in today to get it resized. I promised sagehen I would announce it with an I's married now and kept my word. I actually haven't even told my family yet. I felt bad b/c I saw my cousin today and I think he may know from my daughter, but I've been feeling some type of way about the whole situation so I just need to absorb it for now. I'll tell him next week when I see him.  My skin is so gorgeous and glowy today. I used the Sisley Paris Radiant Glow Express Mask and I think it did it's job. I'm wearing MUFE Face & Body foundation in 12 which is a bit too dark now so I think I need to try 18. (Eww, I just looked in the mirror and it's turned orange. The difference a few weeks makes in your coloring...) On my eyes I'm wearing MUFE Aqua Shadow stick in 2E Matte Brown with Zestful EDES over it. It looks okay, but I prefer the way Eclair p/p looks under it a bit more. I'm going to try to incorporate shadow sticks into my look a bit more to hopefully save time. I wore Richly Honed for contour and I don't know if I over blended or what, but I didn't notice a significant difference. I used Tarte's Dazzled on my cheeks with Whisper of Gilt to highlight. Dior Night Fantasy gloss. I'm headed to work for the evening so I think I'm going to add green liner for the lower lash line and I'll throw on some gloss. The mall will be slow as the weather has turned treacherous and I guess there are lots of accidents. My guy works for the state patrol and just told me to stay off the Interstate. Now I gotta drive the long way. Grrrr!


  Congrats on your engagement! Sounds like you had an excellent birthday!  





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hello Ladies,  I hope the holidays have been good to you all.  Peeking my head in between feedings.  Lol.  My munchkin is three months old now so it will be getting easier to participate.  Next must concentrate on this baby weight.  Lol.  Luckily there is makeup to highlight, cut and crease to give you some semblance of your former self.  It used to be shoes but boy babies and weight have increased my shoe size.    Congratulations Miss TT and Happy Birthday! (Fellow December baby)  I look forward to a new year of fun with you all   PGD


 Congrats on your baby!  





meka72 said:


> MsTT, your birthday makeup sounds pretty! I'm sure you had a cute birthday outfit to match. Congrats on the engagement!  Question: do people still say "outfit?" I feel old and southern when I say that. My friend says I sound old because I say "hairdresser" instead of "hair stylist." Lol. What can I say...I'm a 90s baby.


  Hmmm I also say outfit...the only other thing I can think of is 'look'...


----------



## honybr (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats Miss TT!  Tonight we're going to church but I don't feel like doing full eye makeup so I'm going with the basic eyeliner and mascara.   I will however be wearing Instigator because too simple goes against everything that is me.  Ha!  Happy New Year my beautiful Specktra companions!  May 2014 bring health happiness and more fabulous makeup!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 31, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm gonna come back and get caught up tomorrow, but stopping in to say hello, it's my birthday, and... I's married now!


Congrats, girl! We want to hear all about it.


----------



## MissTT (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year ladies! I went to the post office and Walmart today so I didn't do anything interesting makeup-wise. Just Nars tinted moisturizer and loose powder, Eclair p/p, Style blush, Dior gloss, black liner and mascara. Tomorrow i'd like to do a yellow/gold and black eye look but I'm not sure what lipstick to pair with it. Probably nude since a few drinks will be had.  Meka try putting on P+P before you start any of your makeup and that should give it enough time. I haven't found the right rhythm with it either, but I keep going with it.  Josephine and CC sounds like we all got lazy. I'm blaming the weather. Supposed to have another snow dump tomorrow.  Audrey glad to see you here! How are you wearing your makeup this New Year's?


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 1, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Audrey glad to see you here! How are you wearing your makeup this New Year's?


  We had a low key NYE at home. My son had his wisdom teeth out the day before so he wasn't up for much. We all just watched movies together and no one got dressed up.

  I wore the two pink shades from the Antonio Lopez Creative Copper palette on my lid, Nooner and Limit from N3 as transition/crease colours and the brown shades from the CC palette in the corner. Twice Baked liner on the upper lash line, Roach on the lower and mascara. Nothing too bold or over the top, but I really love the CC palette.

  I wore Launch Away blush and Definitely Defined EDSF on my cheeks and Soar liner with Out for Passion Huggable lipstick.

  I wore Instigator with Currant liner earlier in the day but I'm finding it a bit patchy, even with P&P. I'll need to play with it some more before I decide if it's a deal-breaker or not. I like the colour but I need to do a heavy application to get good coverage and its dark enough on me that I don't necessarily want to do that.

  Hope you all had a fun evening last night, and Happy New Year!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy, Happy New Year! I did decide to stay in for New Year's Eve. Started not to feel well and got lazy. But at the last minute, I decided to still do a full face of makeup and my hair. Here's a pic. I still feel funny posting face pics, so I made it small to make me feel better. Lol!






*EYES*


Brows: MAC Spiked 	
Base: NARS Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base; NYX Milk Jumbo Eye Pencil 	
Lid: Chanel Les 4 Ombres Kaska Beige Bronze 	
Crease: Chanel Les 4 Ombres Kaska Beige Brown; MAC Round Midnight EDES 	
Outer Corner: Chanel Les 4 Ombres Kaska Beige Plum; MAC Round Midnight EDES 	
Inner Corner: wet n wild Color Icon Palette Vanity Frost Cream 	
Lower Lash: MAC Stylishly Merry EDES 	
Eyeliner: MAC Blacktrack Fluidline 	
Lashes: Mary Kay I Heart Black; YSL Fetish Black Volume Effet Faux Cils Baby Doll (both are samples) 
 
*FACE*


NARS Madly Blush 	
NARS Loose Light Reflecting Setting Powder 
 
*LIPS*


Lip Pencil: NYX Prune (outline) 	
Lipstick: MAC Punk Couture; YSL 39 Pourpre Divin​
Lipgloss: YSL 47 White Gold Topaze​ (applied with lip brush) 
 

  I like how it turned out. I would've added a face/cheek/brow bone highlighter to make everything more sparkly, but I forgot. I was rushing to finish before midnight. I also didn't experiment with false lashes like I wanted. I didn't get the chance to buy any yet, so I tried piling on mascara instead. I think lashes will be the new thing I try for 2014.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 2, 2014)

[@]CartoonChic you look pretty ! i love the lip color on ya[/@]


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> CartoonChic you look pretty ! i love the lip color on ya


  Thanks!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2014)

Very pretty CC.  I love your hair. 

  I cannot find a link to the hats. the fedora I got during market days, and completely forgot the name of the store. 
  the grey hat was from nordies, but I couldn't find it on their site, then it is their brand so I can't link a brand site.  I'm sorry. 

  Do we have a theme for January?  Not that I've been following themes.. 

  SO TT is NOT married? LOL 

  Just sticking my head in real quick. 

  I hope everyone had a wonderful New Year.  

I stayed in too.  It's been so busy at work, I want to curl up in a ball and cry.  No, I'm not being dramatic. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey which color? 
I'm starting to LOVE 6pm.com

  should I get these in this color or black?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 2, 2014)

@PP: I thought the January theme was untried products. To that end I am wearing new nail polish and a cobalt blue eye liner pencil I impulse-bought last year.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey which color?
> I'm starting to LOVE 6pm.com
> 
> should I get these in this color or black?
> ...


  I thought untried products was the theme for December? Although I did come in at the tail end of it, so I'm not sure.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 2, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Happy, Happy New Year! I did decide to stay in for New Year's Eve. Started not to feel well and got lazy. But at the last minute, I decided to still do a full face of makeup and my hair. Here's a pic. I still feel funny posting face pics, so I made it small to make me feel better. Lol!
> 
> *EYES*
> 
> ...


 You look amazing! I love your lips!   So we went out for a bit but we came back right after the countdown ( normally, I would linger for hrs after) . The photo is a little blurry, but here's my look


----------



## MissTT (Jan 3, 2014)

CC I'm loving your hair and lips as well. You should have at least run to the store for some sparkling grape juice...

  Josephine you look so cute in that pic. Did you highlight quite a bit? The center of your face is really standing out. What blush are you wearing?

  Audrey - tell me about the Huggables. Any must-have shades? I haven't gone in that thread for a month or so. Between you and CC I'm motivated to wear a Punk Couture lippie when I go pick up my ring today. I feel like being bold.

  PP - 6pm is the devil I tell ya. Especially now that there's free shipping on everything. For the Tsubos do you need more black sandals? Do you think you'll wear these weekly this summer? I am known to purchase the same shoe in 2 colors so...

  I was wrong about my shade of MUFE Face & Body btw. I was wearing shade 18 and shade 12 is actually darker. Back to not having a proper foundation shade. LOL

  For New Years Day I did a yellow and black eye shadow. A woman came up and asked me if I was wearing a MAC e/s. I gave her some tips about making her yellow shadow more bold. The eye was an experiment hence the many, many colors. I wish the yellow were more vibrant (the setting powder really dulled it), but the product immediately began creasing so I had no choice. I was originally planning to use MUFE Aqua Cream in Yellow 24, but our Sephora apparently has stopped carrying it. I'm sure that wouldn't have creased like the flash palette yellow i used.

*FACE*
Too Faced Primed & Poreless primer
NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Malaga
NARS Radiant Concealer - Biscuit or Ginger
Ben Nye banana powder set concealer
NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder
Whisper of Gilt edsf cheek highlight
Tarte Dazzled blush
Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer 03
*EYES*
Smashbox Photo Lid primer
MUFE Flash Palette yellow on lid (set w/ loose powder due to creasing)
Shroom tear ducts and brow highlight
Beautyburst in crease
Soft Brown above crease
Najm el Lail in outer crease
Urban Decay Creep outer 1/3 lid and outer crease
UD N3 Strange for brow highlight
Maybelline black gel eyeliner winged on upper eye
Buxom Hold the Line black eyeliner bottom lashes
Benefit They're Real mascara
Anastasia Brow Wiz Dark Brunette
*LIPS*
Hodgepodge l/l
Freckletone l/s
Bite Beauty Lush Fruit gloss - Honey


----------



## MissTT (Jan 3, 2014)

sagehen (or anyone who has a great eye for color): what lipstick shades go well with blue, green, and pink tops? (By go well I'm just trying to make sure I don't completely clash.) Also, I just got a sherbet orange sweater. Could it still support bronzy or red lips? Neons are a toughy.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 3, 2014)

Ooh, yes, neons are yough. I would just go bronzy, but not in an obvious way. Does that make sense?  Hmm...green shirt...coral lips - milky coral gloss with lots of pigment or depending on the shade, if it's dark green I might fo straight orange depending on what the rest of my face looks like. Pink?  I am stuck on matchy because I like pink lipstick. Blue: depending on the color, I would go red, purple or pink. Navy blue compels me to wear pink lips, but lighter blues allow some flexibility.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 3, 2014)

MissTT said:


> CC I'm loving your hair and lips as well. You should have at least run to the store for some sparkling grape juice...  *Josephine you look so cute in that pic. Did you highlight quite a bit? The center of your face is really standing out. What blush are you wearing?*  Audrey - tell me about the Huggables. Any must-have shades? I haven't gone in that thread for a month or so. Between you and CC I'm motivated to wear a Punk Couture lippie when I go pick up my ring today. I feel like being bold.  PP - 6pm is the devil I tell ya. Especially now that there's free shipping on everything. For the Tsubos do you need more black sandals? Do you think you'll wear these weekly this summer? I am known to purchase the same shoe in 2 colors so...  I was wrong about my shade of MUFE Face & Body btw. I was wearing shade 18 and shade 12 is actually darker. Back to not having a proper foundation shade. LOL  For New Years Day I did a yellow and black eye shadow. A woman came up and asked me if I was wearing a MAC e/s. I gave her some tips about making her yellow shadow more bold. The eye was an experiment hence the many, many colors. I wish the yellow were more vibrant (the setting powder really dulled it), but the product immediately began creasing so I had no choice. I was originally planning to use MUFE Aqua Cream in Yellow 24, but our Sephora apparently has stopped carrying it. I'm sure that wouldn't have creased like the flash palette yellow i used.  *FACE*  Too Faced Primed & Poreless primer  NARS Tinted Moisturizer - Malaga  NARS Radiant Concealer - Biscuit or Ginger  Ben Nye banana powder set concealer  NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder  Whisper of Gilt edsf cheek highlight  Tarte Dazzled blush  Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer 03 *EYES*  Smashbox Photo Lid primer  MUFE Flash Palette yellow on lid (set w/ loose powder due to creasing)  Shroom tear ducts and brow highlight  Beautyburst in crease  Soft Brown above crease  Najm el Lail in outer crease  Urban Decay Creep outer 1/3 lid and outer crease  UD N3 Strange for brow highlight  Maybelline black gel eyeliner winged on upper eye  Buxom Hold the Line black eyeliner bottom lashes  Benefit They're Real mascara  Anastasia Brow Wiz Dark Brunette *LIPS*  Hodgepodge l/l  Freckletone l/s  Bite Beauty Lush Fruit gloss - Honey


 Thanks!! Yes , I did highlight quite a lot, and I also used lust msf from the tropical taboo collection on my cheekbones, not something I wear daily though. My blush is etude house cookie blusher in strawberry muffin! I love those blushes, they are sooo cute! U need to give me more tips on smokey eyes, I kinda just wing it lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok girlies.... New Year!!! What's our January Theme?
  I started a Low-Buy Thread and I linked this thread in my first post!!  I think committing to that thread and this thread will help me tons in shopping my stash and getting motivated this New Year!
  So.... I'm back and ready to play!


  BTW.... SUPERFANTASTIC news MissTT!!! CONGRATS on the Engagement! How exciting!! Make sure to share all the news!
  and prettypackages... you're freaking hot as FFFFFFFFF! Now I want to wear hats! Love those pics!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 3, 2014)

MsTT, I may have to give up on p&p. I tried your recommendation and my lipstick didn't last at all. That said, the lipstick was a lipstick-lip gloss hybrid and that could've played a major factor in the (lack of) wear time.   





MissTT said:


> Meka try putting on P+P before you start any of your makeup and that should give it enough time. I haven't found the right rhythm with it either, but I keep going


----------



## MissTT (Jan 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok girlies.... New Year!!! What's our January Theme?
> I started a Low-Buy Thread and I linked this thread in my first post!!  I think committing to that thread and this thread will help me tons in shopping my stash and getting motivated this New Year!
> So.... I'm back and ready to play!
> 
> ...


  Who knows what the magic trick is. I'm not sure if the formula would affect performance or not.

  Can I just say how sweet Miss Meka is? She was kind of enough to send me the matte Color Tattoos I had been looking all over tarnation for - as a gift. Thank you, Meka, for your random act of kindness.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2014)

Very pretty Josephine!!

  Yellow and black shadow? Now you know we needed a pic of that! 

Sage, love your color suggestions....  I need to go back a few pages and make sure I have the other ones listed. 

  Speaking of generous gifts... MissTT sent me an awesome stash last Month...  Still haven't had a chance to go through it all though. :/


Matte color tattos? What did I miss out on? 

I really need to do a low buy... I probably will.  I haven't seen the pics, but the upcoming mac collex are not calling me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2014)

I just googled them...  damn, now I must go on a hunt.  I usually have luck finding those LE drugstore finds in the boonies...  wish me luck!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2014)

depot or not to depot?  What are you all's thoughts?  I talking about eyeshadows... I need to organize my stash, and don't use items b/c I can't see them.  So I was thinking of depotting all of my eyeshadows. Even the shadows that are in palettes.  Except for the Naked Palettes...


----------



## meka72 (Jan 5, 2014)

MsTT, it was my pleasure! Tracking those things down gave me something to do. Lol.   Since participating in this thread, I've slowed down on buying things that I already had a bunch of (foundation). I've also become reacquainted with MUFE pro-finish, which I wore 4 out of 5 days last week. I want to wear it again this week but will probably use KVD lock it foundation just to try the sigma F80/82 brush with a thicker foundation.   I have not, however, slowed down on buying things that I don't have like the Mac EDSF. I'm waiting on Magnetic Appeal but want Superb too.   I'm on a low buy for makeup that has transferred over to natural hair products. Sheesh!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2014)

HOw do you like the Kat Von D Lockit foudation...


----------



## MissTT (Jan 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> depot or not to depot?  What are you all's thoughts?  I talking about eyeshadows... I need to organize my stash, and don't use items b/c I can't see them.  So I was thinking of depotting all of my eyeshadows. Even the shadows that are in palettes.  Except for the Naked Palettes...
> I don't know about depotting. have you done it before? If so did you use the shadows more? I'm not a huge fan of single shadows b/c they're pretty much outta sight outta mind for me so it's decent idea.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *meka72*
> ...


  Do you mean you stopped buying makeup, but now buy natural hair products? I sometimes feel like I'm just shifting my obsession to another type of item.
  I'm going to try to use make UD Naked and/or MUFE HD work this week. If the MUFE continues to separate on me I need to just throw it away. What am I saving it for?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2014)

I honestly don't use the depotted shadows as much.  BUt I think it is b/c I've gotten much more since then, and I tend to reuse the same things....  Plus I was depotting to try it and return my 6 to mac. So some of them are colors I hardly used anyway.  I would love to have my stuff organized in a way that I see everything and use it...  Like I'm doing my lipstick storage similiar to CC's, but even with the names displayed, I'd love to be able to see the colors... ya know?   
Ok I'm rambling, can you tell I called off today? LOL


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> depot or not to depot?  What are you all's thoughts?  I talking about eyeshadows... I need to organize my stash, and don't use items b/c I can't see them.  So I was thinking of depotting all of my eyeshadows. Even the shadows that are in palettes.  Except for the Naked Palettes...


  I like to depot my Mac single eyeshadows becux it allows me more room for storage plus I'm able to see the shadows better. That doesn't mean I use them more often.. Lol  !!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2014)

LOL, thanks Lele!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> depot or not to depot?  What are you all's thoughts?  I talking about eyeshadows... I need to organize my stash, and don't use items b/c I can't see them.  So I was thinking of depotting all of my eyeshadows. Even the shadows that are in palettes.  Except for the Naked Palettes...


  I say depot.... I love to pile up those empties for B2M!! Plus it's a lot easier for me to locate a shade I'm looking for since I have my eyeshadows organized by color. When they are singles... digging looking for 1 shade is so hard!
  I end up using my stash more when they have been depotted into palettes. HTH


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm not sure if someone answered, but I didn't see it...  I was just wondering what the January theme is?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> The Low-Buy is a 2014 resloution-type thread.... so everyone is setting up a yearly low-buy goal based on their own personal situation. It's been a huge hit and everyone is super awesome at helping anti-enable each other! So it's a different mind-set here on Specktra that's for sure! HeeHee Hope you join us!
> 
> I say depot.... I love to pile up those empties for B2M!! Plus it's a lot easier for me to locate a shade I'm looking for since I have my eyeshadows organized by color. When they are singles... digging looking for 1 shade is so hard!
> I end up using my stash more when they have been depotted into palettes. HTH


  Thank you!  I was going to go on a depotting spree last night, and forgot I didn't have magnets. LOL 
  Also, going through my collex was daunting.. I have too much stuff...  LIke I'm really not using this ish...  I'll definitely be doing a low buy.  Might have to stay off the boards. LOL


----------



## aradhana (Jan 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you!  I was going to go on a depotting spree last night, and forgot I didn't have magnets. LOL  Also, going through my collex was daunting.. I have too much stuff...  LIke I'm really not using this ish...  I'll definitely be doing a low buy.  Might have to stay off the boards. LOL


 no.....skip the other threads, just come visit us here or in low-buy!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 7, 2014)

aradhana said:


>


  EXACTLY what I was going to say! Don't leave!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> EXACTLY what I was going to say! Don't leave!!!


  LOL,  I meant to say that. I'm definitely checking in here.  Just going to ignore everything.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey PrettyPackages! I thought that I had responded to your question about the KVD foundation. I didn't see it and apologize for the delay.   I really like the KVD foundation. It is definitely full coverage, which I need somewhat because of hyperpigmentation (from a pimple here, a pimple there, a pimple every d*mn where). It doesn't feel too thick although the consistency is thicker than many/most other foundations.   The only problem I'm having now is that the color match is a little off. I didn't realize that I'd gotten much of a tan over the summer but now notice that I look a paler (no longer an orange tone but more yellow-beige toned). Today, I put some Mac MSF to darken it up. I asked my coworker whether my foundation looked off and she said no, that it looked nice. But I'ont trust homegirl. She'll tell me that I look nice even when I know better. Lol.   





Prettypackages said:


> HOw do you like the Kat Von D Lockit foudation...


----------



## meka72 (Jan 8, 2014)

MsTT; that's exactly what I mean. I have an obsessive personality (for things like clothes, shoes, makeup, housewares, cat food, cats (lol), hair care products, food but not illicit substances). So although I'm not spending money on makeup, I'm spending money on something.  I bought a bunch of natural hair products although I'm trying to keep it in check and have sworn not to buy anything unless there's a guarantee that angels will descend from heaven and cry tears on my scalp and I will then turn into Lady Lovely Locks within 24 hours of said tears moisturizing said scalp.   On to your other question, I hate to throw stuff away too. If you can't salvage it, then isn't it just taking up space that you might need?  





MissTT said:


> I don't know about depotting. have you done it before? If so did you use the shadows more? I'm not a huge fan of single shadows b/c they're pretty much outta sight outta mind for me so it's decent idea.  Do you mean you stopped buying makeup, but now buy natural hair products? I sometimes feel like I'm just shifting my obsession to another type of item. I'm going to try to use make UD Naked and/or MUFE HD work this week. If the MUFE continues to separate on me I need to just throw it away. What am I saving it for?


----------



## meka72 (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know if there was a decision but I've been out of the loop (researching natural hair care products, lol). I was off the theme for two weeks because although I had to work, I didn't have to work in public like I normally do. I did continue with my commitment to use one foundation for a week though.   Today, I wore:  Korres anti-aging primer KVD lock-it foundation #68  Mac MSF dark-deep (or some iteration) to darken the foundation if it was too light Bobbi Brown corrector under eyes (dark peach) Nars creamy concealer under eyes (Amande, I think) NArs blush in seduction Milani eye primer Nars Galapagos e/s on lid Nars New York e/s in crease (I think that's the shade) Stila kitten e/s to highlight brow Anastasia liner pencil in black (I do not like eyeliner pencils. I looked like my 4 y/o nephew put that stuff on me) Mac prep&prime for lips (continued fail but I'm going to figure out the secret to making this work for me) Revlon Shameless on lips  





PixieDancer said:


> I'm not sure if someone answered, but I didn't see it...  I was just wondering what the January theme is?


----------



## aradhana (Jan 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> On to your other question, I hate to throw stuff away too. If you can't salvage it, then isn't it just taking up space that you might need?


  i do this too. but i need to cut down someplace or else something bad's gonna happen!

  hope you ladies are doing well! what's our new theme?

  since i've been back to the office this january, i've been alternating one day makeup, one day none...it started with none, and we've only been three days at work....so actually i only wore makeup one day! but it was a good day!

  i wore:
  black greasepaint stick to thickly line the upper lashline
  red velvet shadestick (metallic pinky red) above and crimson tryst (metallic dirty berry) over that
  smudged into the black a little too
  lightly lined the lower lashline with feline, and a very tiny amount of crimson tryst
  cheeks NARS madly (light golden tan)...
  and studded kiss (oxblood red) lipstick
  quick and dirty look but i loved it so much i might wear it again tomorrow....


----------



## sagehen (Jan 9, 2014)

FINALLY, 9 days in, a decent face!  FACE: Revlon Colorstay liquid, combo/oily, Caramel/Mahogany MAC Select Cover up under eyes, NW45 MAC Studio Finish Concealer, NC45, for dark spots Clinique Supernatural powder fdn, #7 MAC Embark, lightly applied and blended well, to contour Iman powder blush, Peace  EYES: elf eye primer, sheer MAC Sable e/s all over wash elf liquid eyeliner, black Rimmel eye brow pencil, dark brown CG Lash Blast Fusion mascara, very black  LIPS (here are my untried items): MAC PL lip pencil, Fashion Boost MAC RM lipstick, Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 9, 2014)

aradhana said:


> this happens to me almost every summer! in the winter months i'm more neutral than anything, and i tend to go for either my matchmaster 6.0, or nars tinted moisturizer. in the summer i can use the nc44 or 45...
> 
> i do this too. but i need to cut down someplace or else something bad's gonna happen!
> 
> ...


  LOl at finally...   I have no idea when I am going to start wearing makeup again.  It's busy and hectic again at work...   so yeah..  maybe if I go out this weekend. 

    I like this one too! 

  I don't think I've worn FOF yet.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOl at finally...   I have no idea when I am going to start wearing makeup again.  It's busy and hectic again at work...   so yeah..  maybe if I go out this weekend.     I like this one too!   I don't think I've worn FOF yet.


  This was my first time, and I picked Fashion Boost lip liner to go with it, but now I am wondering if I would like it better with Heroine or Magenta liner, or even NYX Purple Rain. I am wearing a top that would benefit from the extra purple on the lip. However, a random woman complimented me on the way to lunch today, so I will take it, I guess lol. I need to try Dangerous next.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel out of it. I wore a look last weekend, but can't remember what I used. 

  Not sure if I missed anything, but I don't think a theme has been officially stated. I'm doing a Marie Antoinette/Versailles them for my nails this month. Not sure how that will translate to the face. Maybe soft pastels and hints of gold. Anyone want to go with that for our theme?

  I've said I wanted to depot my shadows last year and never got around to it. I think I'm still afraid I'm going to mess them up. I may not remember the look I did last week, but I do remember being annoyed searching through my single shadows trying to find a color and being annoyed. I would much prefer to have all of my singles into a single palette. I bought the double sided MAC PRO palette months ago and still only have 3 lonely shadows in it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *gexton71* 


  Women have long used makeup as a form of decoration, with the use of it documented as far back as ancient times with the Greeks, Romans and Egyptians. It is possible that it also had a practical use in these hot climates, to protect the lips and hair from sun damage, and eye makeup was also believed to have the mythical quality of being able to ward off evil spirits.



  That's interesting information.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 10, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> I feel out of it. I wore a look last weekend, but can't remember what I used.   Not sure if I missed anything, but I don't think a theme has been officially stated. I'm doing a Marie Antoinette/Versailles them for my nails this month. Not sure how that will translate to the face. Maybe soft pastels and hints of gold. Anyone want to go with that for our theme?  I've said I wanted to depot my shadows last year and never got around to it. I think I'm still afraid I'm going to mess them up. I may not remember the look I did last week, but I do remember being annoyed searching through my single shadows trying to find a color and being annoyed. I would much prefer to have all of my singles into a single palette. I bought the double sided MAC PRO palette months ago and still only have 3 lonely shadows in it.


 I find if I don't write down looks right away, I forget. I'd like to get into the habit of writing down my looks in one place...maybe even all linked to the product. I guess blogs and stuff are good that way so you can search by key word... I think the pastels and metallics sounds nice. I have a few pastel shades from sugar sweet I rarely reach for, so it might do me some good! I had gone on a depot frenzy at one point last year, but i've got a bunch of blushes to depot still and at least a whole palette of eye shadows. But I will wait till summer...i'm on a low buy. Till then i'll have to think of better storage solutions!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey ladies! Just popping in to say "hey!" I've been crazy busy (and I aint happy about it) at work.  When I get home, I've been going to bed early.  Lately, the "Well Rested" tea from Trader Joe's has been knocking me out.

  The last two weeks of the year were low key at work so I didn't wear as much makeup, which means that I didn't wear any eyeshadow.  So now, I'm out of the habit of wearing it.  I'm going to do better y'all.

  Since I'm trying to cycle through my foundations, I decided to wear the Covergirl Queen Collection 3-n-1 foundation in 835 or 840 (I think).  The foundation is dead on match for my skin but didn't give me much coverage.  So I used the Mac MSF to darken it a bit.  Since that was too much of a hassle, the last two days, I've worn the MUFE Pro-Finish in 174.  I love that stuff!

  I just received my Mac ED blush (Pleasure Model) and skinfinish (Magnetic Appeal), which I really like.

  Somehow, I've reined in the makeup buying (except a Mac eyeshadow) but these end of season sales at Banana Republic and JCrew are killing me.  Lol.  I had to talk myself out of a coat at BR because my coat closet is already swole.

  Stay warm!


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 17, 2014)

i am agree with You


----------



## sagehen (Jan 18, 2014)

I actually have on makeup today (I have been foundation, mascara and lipgloss all week, and I am NOT a lipgloss girl)  FACE: MAC F&B, C7, mixed with MUFE F&B, Cognac (trying to use it up - to dark and red, the C7 makes it usable) L'oreal chubby stick concealer (don't remember the name) in N6-7-8 silica powder to set concealer under eyes Tarte Amazonian Clay Powder, Bronze, all over Iman Powder Blush, Sable, for light contour under cheeks Iman Powder Blush, Peace on apples of cheeks  EYES: going for untrieds, I used LA Splash eye base with a few of their loose pigments I got on Black Friday. The eye base is legit - have used for awhile, but the pigments fade rather quickly, even with a coat of BN Final Seal applied all over.  Deep Blue Sea on lids, Crystal Sand in crease, Abyss in outer crease, smudged under eye Rimmel brow pencil, dark brown and black brown (also new) CG LashBlast Fusion mascara, Very Black  LIPS (another untried!): NYX Toast lip liner (not new) Maybelline Lipstick, Touchable Taupe (from the Buffs collex)


----------



## meka72 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sage, do we have similar skintones? I'm NC50.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Sage, do we have similar skintones? I'm NC50.


 Yes, we do. I am NC50.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 19, 2014)

You wear eyeshadow right? If so, for a neutral eye,what are your go-to shades/palettes? If I can resist buying makeup for "awhile" then I will reward myself with an eyeshadow palette (TF Cognac Sable if I can justify it). I'd love to hear any other recommendations that you may have for any other products unrelated to eyeshadow.   





sagehen said:


> Yes, we do. I am NC50.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> You wear eyeshadow right? If so, for a neutral eye,what are your go-to shades/palettes? If I can resist buying makeup for "awhile" then I will reward myself with an eyeshadow palette (TF Cognac Sable if I can justify it). I'd love to hear any other recommendations that you may have for any other products unrelated to eyeshadow.


  Do you have a brand preference?


----------



## meka72 (Jan 19, 2014)

Not really but would prefer to be around Nars pricing. I'm not quite there with my eyeshadow application skills to justify Chanel level pricing. That said, I REALLY like one of the latest Chanel eyeshadow shades (Diaspason or something like that).   





sagehen said:


> Do you have a brand preference?


You wear eyeshadow right? If so, for a neutral eye,what are your go-to shades/palettes? If I can resist buying makeup for "awhile" then I will reward myself with an eyeshadow palette (TF Cognac Sable if I can justify it). I'd love to hear any other recommendations that you may have for any other products unrelated to eyeshadow.   





sagehen said:


> Yes, we do. I am NC50.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Not really but would prefer to be around Nars pricing. I'm not quite there with my eyeshadow application skills to justify Chanel level pricing. That said, I REALLY like one of the latest Chanel eyeshadow shades (Diaspason or something like that).  You wear eyeshadow right? If so, for a neutral eye,what are your go-to shades/palettes? If I can resist buying makeup for "awhile" then I will reward myself with an eyeshadow palette (TF Cognac Sable if I can justify it). I'd love to hear any other recommendations that you may have for any other products unrelated to eyeshadow.


  Ooh, this gives me flexibility. I will ponder this and get back to you. I have some thoughts right off the top of my head, but I need to organize them.My faves are in the MAC/NYX/Stila range of pricing and a couple of new drugstore items too. I don't want to leave anything out.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Sage! I know you're busy and appreciate that you're taking the time to help me NOT to look like Tammy Faye Baker. Lol.   





sagehen said:


> Ooh, this gives me flexibility. I will ponder this and get back to you. I have some thoughts right off the top of my head, but I need to organize them.My faves are in the MAC/NYX/Stila range of pricing and a couple of new drugstore items too. I don't want to leave anything out.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I actually have on makeup today (I have been foundation, mascara and lipgloss all week, and I am NOT a lipgloss girl)  FACE: MAC F&B, C7, mixed with MUFE F&B, Cognac (trying to use it up - to dark and red, the C7 makes it usable) L'oreal chubby stick concealer (don't remember the name) in N6-7-8 silica powder to set concealer under eyes Tarte Amazonian Clay Powder, Bronze, all over Iman Powder Blush, Sable, for light contour under cheeks Iman Powder Blush, Peace on apples of cheeks  Maybelline Lipstick, Touchable Taupe (from the Buffs collex)


  sage hen how do you like the amazonian clay powder? i've only tried tarte's blushes, but i'm quite curious about their other products!   





meka72 said:


> Thanks Sage! I know you're busy and appreciate that you're taking the time to help me NOT to look like Tammy Faye Baker. Lol.


  meka...i don't know which of the three ladies in your new avi pic is you, but you ladies look so cute!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks! That's a pic of my mother (in the orange dress), my daughter (in the strapless top) and me (in the white dress). It was finally time to upload a real pic. Lol.   





aradhana said:


> meka...i don't know which of the three ladies in your new avi pic is you, but you ladies look so cute!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 20, 2014)

Since I had today off and jumped out of bed to get gas before the next polar vortex, I kept my makeup really simple:  Mac MSF dark deep/deep dark  Elf brow gel Benefit "they're real" mascara Stila Beso liquid lipstick  Yep, real simple. I did miss blush though.   As an aside, as Christmas gifts, I gave my "no makeup" wearing sister a LaFemme blush, RiRi Woo lipstick, Stila lip glaze (can't remember color but it was clearish) and Stila liquid lipstick in Beso. She loves it all. Now she's talking about she wants to learn how to do a smokey eye and plans on buying more blush. Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 20, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sage hen how do you like the amazonian clay powder? i've only tried tarte's blushes, but i'm quite curious about their other products!


 I am trying to use it up. It's OK, not great. For the price, it's not worth it to me. I think I am going to leave Tarte alone.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I am trying to use it up. It's OK, not great. For the price, it's not worth it to me. I think I am going to leave Tarte alone.


 Thanks for the input - that's generally why i've stayed away...price vs not knowing how the product will perform. I'd rather try a sample or something first! I liked the blush that I tried but there are so many other nice blushes out there...


----------



## sagehen (Jan 20, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Thanks for the input - that's generally why i've stayed away...price vs not knowing how the product will perform. I'd rather try a sample or something first! I liked the blush that I tried but there are so many other nice blushes out there...


  This is exactly my thought on Tarte - for the price, I can always think of something that will perform as well or better.  I have the Amazonian Clay Powder in Bronze, which promises not to leave a cast on darker skins, but it sort of makes my foundation look "off". I dunno - it doesn't play well with a lot of other products.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey ladies! 

Just dropping in to say hi. 

  Do you think I can wear a red lipstick (studded kiss ) with purplish colors.  I want to wear it, but have on purple today.   Ah who cares, right? LOL


----------



## aradhana (Jan 23, 2014)

Definitely. Purple eye shadow w red lips...big yes. Think of Archie's girls....veronica collection. Purple quad - ronnie red. Yep!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 23, 2014)

Red lips go with everything.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you ladies, I should have said my clothes were in the purple range.  I normally don't fret over stuff like that, but MissTT has me worried about clashing my lipstick with my clothes. LOL 

Did any of you get the riri viva glam?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you ladies, I should have said my clothes were in the purple range.  I normally don't fret over stuff like that, but MissTT has me worried about clashing my lipstick with my clothes. LOL    Did any of you get the riri viva glam?


 Sometimes clashing can work if you own the look, KWIM?  Have not bought yet - I have some other goodies in the pipeline. I will get it sometime before Spring. I was not going to, but I have read it resembles a less-metallic Queen's Sin. If this is true, I will definitely cop one.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't got a new VG but will check  it out in store first!  I think there's no problem in clashing you're makeup to clothes.... Well not categorically anyway.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello ladies

  I was wondering if any of you have or have used the betty loumanizer by the balm? i picked it up a while back and haven't the slightest how best to use a shimmery bronzer. i'm kind of more use to using matt products. should i be using this as highlighter instead?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2014)

How is everyone?  Any ideas for Feb?  How about purple for amethyst? Or did we just do purple? Aradhana... I haven't tried that.  Sorry.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 31, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> How is everyone?  Any ideas for Feb?  How about purple for amethyst? Or did we just do purple? Aradhana... I haven't tried that.  Sorry.


  Purple! Yay I like purple... I second that. It seems no one has used this bronzer thing... I was initially going to just try it today but didnt happen. Maybe this weekend!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 31, 2014)

I think purple would be a good theme, and in keeping with the Color of the Year (Radiant Orchid) to an extent. I look forward to pulling out some purple products I have been neglecting for awhile.  I didn't do too well with the untrieds this month. I I did use some new e/s and one or two new lipsticks, but I thought I would do it bigger and better lol.  How is everyone? It's been crickets around here for a little while.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 31, 2014)

It really has been crickets!  I don't own many products i've never used but I did pull a few items out that needed love. Namely molasses pencil I think it's a pearlglide, and an eye-shadow trio by vincent longo called lulu. Been loving the two together. Molasses is a dark brown that lives up to its namesake, and lulu is a trio of deep army green, magenta and marigold. I feel like I could easily finish this up and then I will be super sad cuz it was limited edition. So I should scope out the dupes pronto!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey ladies! I had a cold or at least the longest pre-cold ever but I'm back on the scene.   I'm in for Purple February. I have a few purples that I don't use so his will force me to finally use them. Based upon the convo upthread, should I be careful of the colors (clothing wise) that I wear with purple eyeshadow? For some reason, I think of purple as a neutral. Would it be too matchy-matchy to wear purple-ish blush or lipstick (but not both)? If so, what would you suggest.   I want to thank Sage for giving me detailed recommendations re neutral eyeshadows. I disappointed that I waited so long to join Specktra given the wonderful helpful people that I've "met" on here.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 2, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I had a cold or at least the longest pre-cold ever but I'm back on the scene.   I'm in for Purple February. I have a few purples that I don't use so his will force me to finally use them. Based upon the convo upthread, should I be careful of the colors (clothing wise) that I wear with purple eyeshadow? For some reason, I think of purple as a neutral. Would it be too matchy-matchy to wear purple-ish blush or lipstick (but not both)? If so, what would you suggest.   I want to thank Sage for giving me detailed recommendations re neutral eyeshadows. I disappointed that I waited so long to join Specktra given the wonderful helpful people that I've "met" on here.


  YMMV, but I usually wear purple with neutrals or yellow. It's opposite on the color wheel, so I feel like they complement one another.  I have not done the theme look this month, but I plan to wear NYX dressed to Kill e/s at some point. And I want to revisit MAC Altered State during this time.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 2, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I don't own many products i've never used but I did pull a few items out that needed love. Namely molasses pencil I think it's a pearlglide, and an eye-shadow trio by vincent longo called lulu. Been loving the two together. Molasses is a dark brown that lives up to its namesake, and lulu is a trio of deep army green, magenta and marigold. I feel like I could easily finish this up and then I will be super sad cuz it was limited edition. So I should scope out the dupes pronto!


  Lulu sounds really pretty. 

  It has been crickets...  it's that busy time of year for me at work, and we got killed. 


  Sagehen, I kinda wish I got altered State.  I might have to check out my CCO.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola tout le monde! I got stuck in an elevator for 40 minutes at work today. I'm in need of a drink!  Lol. But before I imbibe, I wanted to let you know that I started the February theme featuring Clinique Smashing e/s. I've had this purple e/s for a very long time. I'm too embarrassed to tell you how long. I'm sure clinique has discontinued it.   This is the remainder of my look: Korres anti-aging primer Nars Sheer Glow in New Orleans (dead on match for my skin. Trinidad was obviously not orange enough) LaFemme Bordeaux blush Dior Amber Diamond to highlight cheekbones and brow (and speaking of brows...I look like Chewbacca with these brows. My Friday evening appointment can't get here fast enough) Mac Rebel l/s KVD makeup setting spray.   I was running late and didn't have time to prime my lids or use any other colors.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hola tout le monde! I got stuck in an elevator for 40 minutes at work today. I'm in need of a drink!  Lol. But before I imbibe, I wanted to let you know that I started the February theme featuring Clinique Smashing e/s. I've had this purple e/s for a very long time. I'm too embarrassed to tell you how long. I'm sure clinique has discontinued it.   This is the remainder of my look: Korres anti-aging primer Nars Sheer Glow in New Orleans (dead on match for my skin. Trinidad was obviously not orange enough) LaFemme Bordeaux blush Dior Amber Diamond to highlight cheekbones and brow (and speaking of brows...I look like Chewbacca with these brows. My Friday evening appointment can't get here fast enough) Mac Rebel l/s KVD makeup setting spray.   I was running late and didn't have time to prime my lids or use any other colors.


 This is a nice look. I wish I could post one today. But alas, no lol.  OMG Skin Twins! I finally got hip to NARS New Orleans and it's heaven. Doggone that price increase.  How do you like the Korres primer?  Did handsome firefighters rescue you from the elevator?


----------



## meka72 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ummm, there's a price increase for Sheer Glow? I planned to buy it from beauty.com using a link from Temptalia for $15 off $75. I just need to figure out what else I want to reach the $75. Any suggestions? Since we're skin twins just take an inventory of your stash and I'll just copy you. Lol.   No handsome firefighters to the rescue. A darker version of Patrick from SpongeBob rescued me. Lol.   





sagehen said:


> This is a nice look. I wish I could post one today. But alas, no lol.  OMG Skin Twins! I finally got hip to NARS New Orleans and it's heaven. Doggone that price increase.  How do you like the Korres primer?  Did handsome firefighters rescue you from the elevator?


----------



## meka72 (Feb 3, 2014)

My eyelids were an oily mess today. I will definitely use primer no matter how limited my time is.   Sage, I forgot to say that I really like the Korres anti-aging primer. It took me forever to find it but it works for all of my foundations regardless of the base (water based//silicone based).


----------



## sagehen (Feb 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Ummm, there's a price increase for Sheer Glow? I planned to buy it from beauty.com using a link from Temptalia for $15 off $75. I just need to figure out what else I want to reach the $75. Any suggestions? Since we're skin twins just take an inventory of your stash and I'll just copy you. Lol.   No handsome firefighters to the rescue. *A darker version of Patrick from SpongeBob rescued me. Lol. *


  That made me choke! CHOKE, I tell ya!  Yep, NARS had a price increase recently. I see that several foundations and concealers have gone up by $1 (it's the principal of it - I JUST discovered you, NARS!) and I am reading that the blushes have gone up as well.  Oily lids? My new secret is Wet n Wild Fergie eyelid primer. It has done me good. And frankly, the shimmer one is a nice color wash when I am too lazy to do a whole eye look.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Lulu sounds really pretty.
> 
> It has been crickets...  it's that busy time of year for me at work, and we got killed.
> 
> ...


----------



## meka72 (Feb 3, 2014)

After I finish the Milani eye primer, I'm definitely trying this eye primer. For some reason, I'm so cheap when it comes to eye primer. I've got to save money somewhere, right?   





sagehen said:


> That made me choke! CHOKE, I tell ya!  Yep, NARS had a price increase recently. I see that several foundations and concealers have gone up by $1 (it's the principal of it - I JUST discovered you, NARS!) and I am reading that the blushes have gone up as well.  Oily lids? My new secret is Wet n Wild Fergie eyelid primer. It has done me good. And frankly, the shimmer one is a nice color wash when I am too lazy to do a whole eye look.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 3, 2014)

I really like Amber Diamond. Until I received the Mac extra dimension ski finishes, I was getting my money's worth out of Amber Diamond. I recommend it but only if you can get it on sale.   





aradhana said:


> i am _not_ going to go look up altered state...hboy:  i'm feeling very curious about the dior amber diamond...especially now that there was a big long discussion in the low-buy thread. but, i'm going to stay strong and pretend i didn't read any of it. can you tell i'm trying to buy new makeup?  :haha:


----------



## kate77 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow this is cool


----------



## kate77 (Feb 4, 2014)

nice


----------



## meka72 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey ladies, I hope you are all safe, sound and warm tonight.  Be careful if you have to leave the house tonight/tomorrow.

  Today, my makeup was pretty much the same as yesterday except the following:

  Nars oil free primer (I liked this much better with the Nars foundation)
  Mac Trax layered on Clinique Smashing
  Bronzey color from Sonia Kashuk Jewel of an Eye palette in the crease, layered over Mac Saddle/Brown Script (can't remember)
  Clinique lip pencil in Grape

  I think tomorrow I will wear the purple shadow in the Nars Eurydice duo.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you are all safe, sound and warm tonight.  Be careful if you have to leave the house tonight/tomorrow.
> 
> Today, my makeup was pretty much the same as yesterday except the following:
> 
> ...


  oooh
  i have that duo too and never remember to wear it! i will pull it out of storage for this month's theme!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I really like Amber Diamond. Until I received the Mac extra dimension ski finishes, I was getting my money's worth out of Amber Diamond. I recommend it but only if you can get it on sale.


  i think you are right, best to wait for a promotion of some sort. i have a few of the edsfs, msfs and other highlighters to keep me occupied. they may not be dior, but i should put them to good use! 

  does spellcheck try to make everyone else's msfs msg as well?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 5, 2014)

OK BONUS entry - two days worth of face! Only one was a theme face, but today's face came together unexpectedly well.  TODAY (not the theme face, but I like it): Face: Revlon Colorstay Foundation, Oily/Combo, Caramel, mixed with Mahogany around perimeter of face, with a squirt of the new Revlon Skinlights in Bronze Light (I look dull this winter) NYX Matte But Not Flat powder foundation, Caramel MAC Studio Finish Concealer, NW45  Eyes: Maybelline Color Tattoo, Bad To the Bronze all over lid and into crease NYX Nude on Nude Palette: gold shade on lid, warm brown with bronze shimmer in crease and outer v Sephora eye kohl, 01 Black, top lid NYX eye pencil, Emerald City, outer half of bottom lashline, Ulta retractable liner, Cobalt, inner half of bottom lashline Rimmel brow pencil, 001/004, for brows CG Lashblast Fusion, Very Black  Lips: CG Queen Lip Pencil, Chocolate Coral lipstick chade in NYX Nude on Nude palette   Yesterday:  Face: MUFE F&B, 46, mixed with MAC F&B, C7 MUFE Duo Mat, shade 214 MAC Studio Finish Concealer, NW45 silica powder to set concealer and for oil control around the t-zone  Eyes: WnW Fergie Primer, shimmer NYX Hot Singles e/s, Dressed To Kill (it's a pearlescent, purple-y grey, hard to describe shade), on lids NYX Velvet Rope palette, black with pruple shimmer, in crease, lightest shade to highlight brow bone MAC fluidline, Nightfish, tiop lashline only Rimmel brow pencil, 001/004, for brows CG Lashblast Fusion, Very Black  Lips: MAC lip liner pencil, Grape NYX Matte lipstick, Aria (I switched to Siren in the afternoon - I wanted to try something different)


----------



## meka72 (Feb 5, 2014)

Did you get a chance to use Eurydice?  I did not. I was running late as usual.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> NYX Matte lipstick, Aria (I switched to Siren in the afternoon - I wanted to try something different)


----------



## meka72 (Feb 5, 2014)

Despite waking up at 5:55am, more than an hour before my normal wake-up time, I was late getting out the door.  I don't know how I do that.
Anyway, I essentially wore the same makeup:

  Nars oil free primer
Nars Sheer Glow in New Orleans (I applied way more foundation than I needed and had to blot...alot)
LaFemme Bordeaux blush
Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ebony
  Mac Limit e/s as brow highlight
  Mac Saddle & Brown Script to crease
  Sonia Kashuk Jewel of an Eye Palette (dark purple shade to lid and dark brown shimmer shade to crease)
  Clinique Chubby Stick in Grape

  Which makeup brushes do you ladies use the most?  I want to invest in good quality brushes and am thinking about Hakuhodo brushes (G or J series, I think).


----------



## sagehen (Feb 5, 2014)

I like it so far. It adds a little life to the matte foundation, but no greasy-looking shine. There is no obvious glitter, which I like.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 5, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Did you get a chance to use Eurydice?  I did not. I was running late as usual.


 noooo...I was running late too. I had pulled out a bunch of things I wanted to use but no time to do anything except put some Betty Lou manizer...tomorrow! Keep you ladies posted!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 5, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Despite waking up at 5:55am, more than an hour before my normal wake-up time, I was late getting out the door.  I don't know how I do that.  Anyway, I essentially wore the same makeup:  Nars oil free primer  Nars Sheer Glow in New Orleans (I applied way more foundation than I needed and had to blot...alot)  LaFemme Bordeaux blush  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ebony Mac Limit e/s as brow highlight Mac Saddle & Brown Script to crease Sonia Kashuk Jewel of an Eye Palette (dark purple shade to lid and dark brown shimmer shade to crease) Clinique Chubby Stick in Grape  Which makeup brushes do you ladies use the most?  I want to invest in good quality brushes and am thinking about Hakuhodo brushes (G or J series, I think).


how do you like the chubby sticks?


----------



## meka72 (Feb 6, 2014)

aradhana said:


> how do you like the chubby sticks?


----------



## aradhana (Feb 6, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Did you get a chance to use Eurydice?  I did not. I was running late as usual.


  So I did use it today! I used the purple on the lid, with the charcoal in the outer corner. I also used black russian pearl glide pencil on upper lash line (thickly) and lower lash line (thin), with phlox garden just a little lower than that. smolder in the lower water line, and black mascara.  I used nars tinted moisturizer over strobe liquid in golden elixir, bars angelika blush on apples, the balm betty loumanizer to bronze in a '3' and gleam cream in aurora to highlight cheekbones. i think i may have set that with whisper of gilt, and powdered my nose with nars powder foundation.   on lips it was dish it up!  It was really a full face! it felt like i was done without being overdone...perfect for a day at the office with dinner out afterwards.   those chubby sticks look really luscious and almost good enough to eat. i was thinking of trying the watermelon sort of one.... (wear not eat


----------



## meka72 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm taking notes on this look! I'm glad that you were happy with the look and its versatility. It sounds really pretty.   I'm going to pull out Eurydice tomorrow, I think. I'm going to spend the day cleaning but who says that I can't look good doing it?   





aradhana said:


> So I did use it today! I used the purple on the lid, with the charcoal in the outer corner. I also used black russian pearl glide pencil on upper lash line (thickly) and lower lash line (thin), with phlox garden just a little lower than that. smolder in the lower water line, and black mascara.  I used nars tinted moisturizer over strobe liquid in golden elixir, bars angelika blush on apples, the balm betty loumanizer to bronze in a '3' and gleam cream in aurora to highlight cheekbones. i think i may have set that with whisper of gilt, and powdered my nose with nars powder foundation.   on lips it was dish it up!  It was really a full face! it felt like i was done without being overdone...perfect for a day at the office with dinner out afterwards.   those chubby sticks look really luscious and almost good enough to eat. i was thinking of trying the watermelon sort of one.... (wear not eat


----------



## aradhana (Feb 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm going to pull out Eurydice tomorrow, I think. I'm going to spend the day cleaning but who says that I can't look good doing it?


  did you end up wearing it? i always enjoy doing my makeup, even if i'm just staying home or only running errands!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 8, 2014)

I did, I did! I used my usual 4 matte mac colors (Swiss chocolate as transition, saddle and brown script to the crease and limit to highlight brow). Like you, I used the purple part of duo on the lid and th grey in the outer v and somewhat in the crease. I should have stopped there. But oh no, I had to attempt a winged eyeliner. The right eye was perfectly lined across the lid but that wing though? Uh no. The left eye had the perfect wing but the lid was lined like my 4 year old nephew did it. Again...uh no. I need to stay in my lane. Lol.   I learned two things today. First, I need to take my time in order to get my eyeshadow to look right. Makes sense but I'm usually running late in the mornings so trying to put on eyeshadow 10" before I'm supposed to walk out the door isn't allowing me to build my skills. Second, I really need to invest in better brushes. I'm sure more experienced people could come up with the perfect eye look with any brush (if they even need a brush) but I think with my developing skill set, better quality brushes would be helpful. So I'm looking at Hakuhodo brushes.   





aradhana said:


> did you end up wearing it? i always enjoy doing my makeup, even if i'm just staying home or only running errands!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 8, 2014)

Today I did a little experimenting (new foundation and purple e/s - I save these things for running weekend errands):  FACE: CG TruBlend Foundation in D5 Iman Oil Controlling Powder, Medium MAC Embark to lightly contour face NYX Bordeaux blush  EYES: Maybelline Color Tattoo, Painted Purple on lids NYX Ultraviolet e/s on lids NYX Tweed e/s, crease Rimmel brow pencils, Dark Brown and Black Brown CG Flamed Out Mascara, Black Blaze (HATE the brush, LOVE the finished look after 2-3 coats)  LIPS: Ulta lip pencil, Mink (I think) CG Continuous Color l/s, French Toast (lovely nude with slight pink leanings)  I just left the e/s as is, and didn't smoke it out or anything, and I liked the pop of color on the lids. The NYX e/s are the new Hot Singles, which are nice so far. I have tried three of them: the mattes blend well and are not too powdery, but are very soft, and the pearlescent ones are not too metallic or harsh, and I didn't get any fall out. This is an improvement over the singles in the square containers, which were quite good themselves.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 10, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I did, I did! I used my usual 4 matte mac colors (Swiss chocolate as transition, saddle and brown script to the crease and limit to highlight brow). Like you, I used the purple part of duo on the lid and th grey in the outer v and somewhat in the crease. I should have stopped there. But oh no, I had to attempt a winged eyeliner. The right eye was perfectly lined across the lid but that wing though? Uh no. The left eye had the perfect wing but the lid was lined like my 4 year old nephew did it. Again...uh no. I need to stay in my lane. Lol.   I learned two things today. First, I need to take my time in order to get my eyeshadow to look right. Makes sense but I'm usually running late in the mornings so trying to put on eyeshadow 10" before I'm supposed to walk out the door isn't allowing me to build my skills. Second, I really need to invest in better brushes. I'm sure more experienced people could come up with the perfect eye look with any brush (if they even need a brush) but I think with my developing skill set, better quality brushes would be helpful. So I'm looking at Hakuhodo brushes.


  sounds nice - i like the idea of brown with purple. i don't have swiss chocolate but probably have something similar. i have the other two however. i will try it out sometime later this week.   yesterday i wore vibrant grape (bright grape) , night manoeuvres (dark olive brown) and soft force (soft yellow gold.   i liked it so much i was going to do a repeat look today but ended up staying at my parents' place last night, so i didn't wear purple...i have a nude'tude palette by the balm at their place so that i'm not always dragging makeup around, so i just used that.   





sagehen said:


> Today I did a little experimenting (new foundation and purple e/s - I save these things for running weekend errands):  FACE: CG TruBlend Foundation in D5 Iman Oil Controlling Powder, Medium MAC Embark to lightly contour face NYX Bordeaux blush  EYES: Maybelline Color Tattoo, Painted Purple on lids NYX Ultraviolet e/s on lids NYX Tweed e/s, crease Rimmel brow pencils, Dark Brown and Black Brown CG Flamed Out Mascara, Black Blaze (HATE the brush, LOVE the finished look after 2-3 coats)  LIPS: Ulta lip pencil, Mink (I think) CG Continuous Color l/s, French Toast (lovely nude with slight pink leanings)  I just left the e/s as is, and didn't smoke it out or anything, and I liked the pop of color on the lids. The NYX e/s are the new Hot Singles, which are nice so far. I have tried three of them: the mattes blend well and are not too powdery, but are very soft, and the pearlescent ones are not too metallic or harsh, and I didn't get any fall out. This is an improvement over the singles in the square containers, which were quite good themselves.


  i think the one makeup brand i definitely need to check out next time i visit the states is nYX. i don't know why we don't have it here. we have another brand...called nyc,,,never tried that one though.


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 12, 2014)

Valentine plans and looks? I think i might use my chanel charming palette on my eyes, havent quite figure the rest yet, we ll just going out for dinner


----------



## meka72 (Feb 13, 2014)

This year, I am the Ebenezer Scrooge of love/Valentine's Day.  Lol.  I will be at home with my cats.

  I am sure that you ladies will come up with some great looks and have a wonderful day!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 13, 2014)

meka72 said:


> This year, I am the Ebenezer Scrooge of love/Valentine's Day.  Lol.  I will be at home with my cats.  I am sure that you ladies will come up with some great looks and have a wonderful day!


  Now see, that sounds like a good time for me. Replace cats with dogs.  I never do a look - if anything I wear something dark and moody. Just to be that way.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 14, 2014)

So I managed to do a special eye look this morning...something off pixiwoo. It used a tom ford eye palette (cocoa mirage) however, so I did my best to dupe with mac. Also, their skin tone is way lighter, so instead of a brown smokey effect, I have more of a brown hazy effect taking place. I used cork, folie, mulch, dark edge and bamboo as my shadows over top groundwork and quite natural paint pots. I used day gleam pressed pigment over top as a lid highlight. The pressed pigmen and paint pot were part of the pixiwoo tutorial. They also used welldresed blush, which I don't have, so I used love cloud. In the end I think the look is more inspired by the pixiwoo tutorial than a replica of.. I was a bit disappointed but I didn't have enough time this morning to adjust... Or even apply lipstick for that matter!  Hope you ladies are having a great v-day! Watching TV at home sounds just right in the weather we're having up here....


----------



## meka72 (Feb 16, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Hope you ladies are having a great v-day! Watching TV at home sounds just right in the weather we're having up here....


----------



## meka72 (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope y'all are well.  I fell off the theme last week.  I didn't wear any purple/orchid.  Le sigh.  I will try to do better this week.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 16, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I hope y'all are well.  I fell off the theme last week.  I didn't wear any purple/orchid.  Le sigh.  I will try to do better this week.


  i just wore brown eyeliner and taupe paint pot today. no purple/orchid either. and yesterday coppers and browns. hopefully tomorrow. maybe i should try to plan it out tonight so i don't end up panicking in a rush tomorrow morning...


----------



## meka72 (Feb 16, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i just wore brown eyeliner and taupe paint pot today. no purple/orchid either. and yesterday coppers and browns. hopefully tomorrow. maybe i should try to plan it out tonight so i don't end up panicking in a rush tomorrow morning...


----------



## aradhana (Feb 17, 2014)

Today i'm wearing a dark purple liner from stila, black grape pressed pigment over groundwork paint pot, and on lower lash line resort kohl pencil (amethyst). I wore pink tea blush, but did not have time to do the rest of my face so I look a little patchy...  The makeup bag idea is a good one! I also need to get to bed earlier so I can wake up early!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 21, 2014)

Theme face, sort of (yay me!):  FACE: MUFE F&B, 44/46 mix Clinique Supernatural Powder Fdn, 7 MAC Select Cover Up, NW 45 silica powder to set concealer  EYES: EL DW Cream Shadow, Cafe Au Lait (as e/s base this performs like a dream) MAC Shale on lid, Trax in crease, a bit of Brulee right under brow Rimmel Eyebrow pencil, 001 Dark Brown Some CG volume mascara, which is luckily drying out, because I want to toss it now  LIPS: NYX Prune and Pruple Rain lip liner pencils Kat von D Painted Love l/s, L.U.V. Sephora Glossy Gloss, 16 Tangy Bite  Yay purple!  Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 21, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Theme face, sort of (yay me!):  FACE: MUFE F&B, 44/46 mix Clinique Supernatural Powder Fdn, 7 MAC Select Cover Up, NW 45 silica powder to set concealer  EYES: EL DW Cream Shadow, Cafe Au Lait (as e/s base this performs like a dream) MAC Shale on lid, Trax in crease, a bit of Brulee right under brow Rimmel Eyebrow pencil, 001 Dark Brown Some CG volume mascara, which is luckily drying out, because I want to toss it now  LIPS: NYX Prune and Pruple Rain lip liner pencils Kat von D Painted Love l/s, L.U.V. Sephora Glossy Gloss, 16 Tangy Bite  Yay purple!  Happy Friday ladies!


 Sounds pretty! I love this purple theme... Today I wore stila purple tang eye liner and black grape pressed pigment over and its physical fluid line. On cheeks I wore a combination of legendary and a perfect cheek. I think I forgot about lips!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Sounds pretty! I love this purple theme... Today I wore stila purple tang eye liner and black grape pressed pigment over and its physical fluid line. On cheeks I wore a combination of legendary and a perfect cheek. I think I forgot about lips!


 How do you like the fluidline? I wanted this one but I passed because I was just buying too much at the time.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey ladies! Everything that you two have posted sounds really pretty.  I couldn't remember whether we were supposed to wear any purple product or whether it was specifically purple eye products.  So because I had been running late every morning, I decided to focus on purple lips this week.  I used Mac Violetta and Rebel (not really purple but vampy) as well Revlon Shameless.  This was the remainder of the makeup that I used this week:

  Mary Kay time wise moisturizer with SPF 25
  Korres anti-aging primer
  Chanel Perfection Lumiere in 104 Ambre (I have a sample of this and love it!  Unfortunately it is out of stock most places )
  Nars Creamy Concealer in Amande to highlight eye area
  Mac Stylish Me blush
  Mac Superb to highlight cheek and brow bones (I was a little hesitant to buy this because reviews said that it could look ashy on darker skin but I have not had that issue and love it)
  L'Oreal black gel liner
  Benefit They're Real mascara most days, some random sample (Sephora maybe) at least one day

  I need to take my butt to bed at night so that I can get up a little earlier and get going with my purple eyeshadows.  I started getting up 30 minutes earlier because I liked not rushing through my morning routine and having an opportunity to drink my coffee and watch the morning news.  I have no clue what happened to that.  I need to get back on it though.

  I hope you all are having a good weekend.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! Everything that you two have posted sounds really pretty.  I couldn't remember whether we were supposed to wear any purple product or whether it was specifically purple eye products.  So because I had been running late every morning, I decided to focus on purple lips this week.  I used Mac Violetta and Rebel (not really purple but vampy) as well Revlon Shameless.  This was the remainder of the makeup that I used this week:  Mary Kay time wise moisturizer with SPF 25 Korres anti-aging primer Chanel Perfection Lumiere in 104 Ambre (I have a sample of this and love it!  Unfortunately it is out of stock most places ) Nars Creamy Concealer in Amande to highlight eye area Mac Stylish Me blush Mac Superb to highlight cheek and brow bones (I was a little hesitant to buy this because reviews said that it could look ashy on darker skin but I have not had that issue and love it) L'Oreal black gel liner Benefit They're Real mascara most days, some random sample (Sephora maybe) at least one day  I need to take my butt to bed at night so that I can get up a little earlier and get going with my purple eyeshadows.  I started getting up 30 minutes earlier because I liked not rushing through my morning routine and having an opportunity to drink my coffee and watch the morning news.  I have no clue what happened to that.  I need to get back on it though.  I hope you all are having a good weekend.


 Purple lips count - I did that yesterday. Thanks for mentioning your NARS creamy concealer shade...now I can get some for myself LOL.  Ladies, I broke down today..I drove two counties over to a decent Sephora so I could get a lipstick I have been searching all over for because I WANT to wear it Monday. Anyway, there are two in the mall I went to and I had to go all over the place to find the new one...so, I finally get there and I saw that they had the MUFE HD blush in a shade I wanted to I grabbed it, and a Marc Jacobs Foundation and powder that I had tested before and LOVED. Heck, I wanted to make the trip and the 10,000 steps in the mall worth it. Glad I was wearing walking shoes lol.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Ladies, I broke down today..I drove two counties over to a decent Sephora so I could get a lipstick I have been searching all over for because I WANT to wear it Monday. Anyway, there are two in the mall I went to and I had to go all over the place to find the new one...so, I finally get there and I saw that they had the MUFE HD blush in a shade I wanted to I grabbed it, and a Marc Jacobs Foundation and powder that I had tested before and LOVED. Heck, I wanted to make the trip and the 10,000 steps in the mall worth it. Glad I was wearing walking shoes lol.


  Actually that's the shade that I use for slight highlight.  I think the shade "Cafe" would be the best match for our coloring. That said, I can make Cafe work for a dark spot if I have to. 

  So what exactly did you get? I need to know for research purposes.  Lol. You got the MJ foundation in Cocoa Medium? Let me know what you think.  I have a sample that I've used a few times.  I think that I wore the wrong type of primer and that may have been the cause of the poor wear that I experienced.

  I went to whole foods to buy some oils for my hair and walked out with the entire oil aisle (coconut, red palm, grapeseed, safflower, sunflower, and something else).  Then, since white house black market was just a few doors away, I went down there (and I am not a fan of the customer service) and did not expect to buy anything.  The customer service was excellent so I couldn't NOT show my appreciation.  $200 later, I walked out the door and to Loft, which was next door.  I only bought a $25 blazer, 2 pairs of sunglasses and some bracelets.  Man, I needed to take my butt home but had to stop at Bed Bath & Beyond to get some turbie towels. Yeah, I was out of control.  On the upside--I have to return a $7 dress to H&M tomorrow.  Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Actually that's the shade that I use for slight highlight.  I think the shade "Cafe" would be the best match for our coloring. That said, I can make Cafe work for a dark spot if I have to.   So what exactly did you get? I need to know for research purposes.  Lol. You got the MJ foundation in Cocoa Medium? Let me know what you think.  I have a sample that I've used a few times.  I think that I wore the wrong type of primer and that may have been the cause of the poor wear that I experienced.  I went to whole foods to buy some oils for my hair and walked out with the entire oil aisle (coconut, red palm, grapeseed, safflower, sunflower, and something else).  Then, since white house black market was just a few doors away, I went down there (and I am not a fan of the customer service) and did not expect to buy anything.  The customer service was excellent so I couldn't NOT show my appreciation.  $200 later, I walked out the door and to Loft, which was next door.  I only bought a $25 blazer, 2 pairs of sunglasses and some bracelets.  Man, I needed to take my butt home but had to stop at Bed Bath & Beyond to get some turbie towels. Yeah, I was out of control.  On the upside--I have to return a $7 dress to H&M tomorrow.  Lol.


 That's exactly what I want the Amande concealer for - I need to highlight to draw attention away from the darkness in that area. I don't always have time to correct and then conceal, so I find a lighter shade helps.  I got Cocoa Medium in the Genius Gel and Cocoa in the Perfecting Powder. I tried it without primer once and it wore, did not transfer and was just beautiful. I just did not want to spend $48 on foundation. I am so reserving this for special occasions. What primer did you wear it with when it didn't work for you? I need to know for research purposes too lol. I plan to wear it with some silicone-free primer. OH and I got the MUFE HD blush in Tangerine (515). I REALLY wanted Blackcurrant (520), but it was not in store and still OOS online.  i brought my DH with me so I wouldn't go nutso in the mall. It had been soooo long. They are opening up an Inglot store in that mall, and I promise one day while he is working on a car or something, I am disappearing back out there and going buckwild. After the kid's HS graduation, prom, and the 85 birthdays coming up (OK not 85 but several. All of my siblings and cousins had kids within the same 3-month time frame, so I am shopping for kids' toys for the next several weeks).


----------



## meka72 (Feb 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> i brought my DH with me so I wouldn't go nutso in the mall. It had been soooo long. They are opening up an Inglot store in that mall, and I promise one day while he is working on a car or something, I am disappearing back out there and going buckwild. After the kid's HS graduation, prom, and the 85 birthdays coming up (OK not 85 but several. All of my siblings and cousins had kids within the same 3-month time frame, so I am shopping for kids' toys for the next several weeks).


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2014)

OMG I just got the Kat von D in 68! I am sad about it being dc'd! WHY, KVD, WHY? I might order one more from Sephora before it goes completely OOS.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmmm, backing up KVD might be a good idea. I wonder how long it would last in the fridge?  I'm going to check out the blush that you bought. I bought Mac's blush from the latest collection, petal power. It looks pretty in the pan but just gives a gold sheen on my skin. It is more like an everyday version of mac's gold deposit highlighter. I may/may not return it. If I do, I'll be in the market for a replacement blush.    





sagehen said:


> OMG I just got the Kat von D in 68! I am sad about it being dc'd! WHY, KVD, WHY? I might order one more from Sephora before it goes completely OOS.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 24, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Actually that's the shade that I use for slight highlight.  I think the shade "Cafe" would be the best match for our coloring. That said, I can make Cafe work for a dark spot if I have to.
> 
> So what exactly did you get? I need to know for research purposes.  Lol. You got the MJ foundation in Cocoa Medium? Let me know what you think.  I have a sample that I've used a few times.  I think that I wore the wrong type of primer and that may have been the cause of the poor wear that I experienced.
> 
> I went to whole foods to buy some oils for my hair and walked out with the entire oil aisle (coconut, red palm, grapeseed, safflower, sunflower, and something else).  Then, since white house black market was just a few doors away, I went down there (and I am not a fan of the customer service) and did not expect to buy anything.  The customer service was excellent so I couldn't NOT show my appreciation.  $200 later, I walked out the door and to Loft, which was next door.  I only bought a $25 blazer, 2 pairs of sunglasses and some bracelets.  Man, I needed to take my butt home but had to stop at Bed Bath & Beyond to get some turbie towels. Yeah, I was out of control.  On the upside--I have to return a $7 dress to H&M tomorrow.  Lol.


  do either of you ladies wear mufe hd foundation in shade 170? i have a 3/4 full bottle that is so far from my skin tone i don't know what to do with it...

  i had a similar rampage yesterday where i bought a bunch of body oils etc at the health food store. i bought bug repellent, sunscreen, shower gel, and a great big bottle of sesame oil...my plan is to use that after i shower instead of lotion etc... i figure add a few drops of essential oil and hat should be good!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 25, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i like it! sometimes i wear it all over the lid as a primer of sorts, and that works nicely and keeps the shadows in check...when i wear it as a liner, it works better on the lower lash line - on the upper lash line it works best with a darker shade right next to the lashes...like a dark grey or a very dark brown. i guess black works too, but i like how it looks with something a bit lighter so that it brings out the smokiness.
> 
> i have the same problem with going to bed late and not being able to wake up. i'm on holiday though for the next few weeks, but maybe when i come back i should try to implement a new regime!
> 
> ...


----------



## meka72 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am so darn tired of cold weather.  I'm normally a  "home body," even in the summer, but you better believe that I will be out in the heat this summer (if it ever comes).  Sheesh!

  Sorry, I had to vent for a minute.

  I decided to wear LaFemme blush in Purple Passion this week.  I really like it but it is not as pigmented on me as I expected.  This is the remainder of my look:

  Korres anti-aging primer
  UD Naked in 11.0 foundation (I got a sample of this from Sephora and love the way this controls my oil.  Unfortunately, I think that it is a smidge too light or something.  It looks perfect at the beginning of the day but looks "off" when I get home.  I really can't explain it.)
  Nars creamy concealer in Amande
  Anastasia brow wiz in Ebony
  LaFemme purple passion blush
  Mac superb skinfinish
  Mac carbon eyeshadow to line eyes
  Dior mascara
  Nars dolce vita lip pencil and gloss

  It is Tuesday night beauty on QVC and the bare minerals liquid foundation and foundation brush are $40 + shipping.  I want to try it but then I also want that Chanel foundation.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 1, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I am so darn tired of cold weather.  I'm normally a  "home body," even in the summer, but you better believe that I will be out in the heat this summer (if it ever comes).  Sheesh!  Sorry, I had to vent for a minute.  I decided to wear LaFemme blush in Purple Passion this week.  I really like it but it is not as pigmented on me as I expected.  This is the remainder of my look:  Korres anti-aging primer UD Naked in 11.0 foundation (I got a sample of this from Sephora and love the way this controls my oil.  Unfortunately, I think that it is a smidge too light or something.  It looks perfect at the beginning of the day but looks "off" when I get home.  I really can't explain it.) Nars creamy concealer in Amande Anastasia brow wiz in Ebony LaFemme purple passion blush Mac superb skinfinish Mac carbon eyeshadow to line eyes Dior mascara Nars dolce vita lip pencil and gloss  It is Tuesday night beauty on QVC and the bare minerals liquid foundation and foundation brush are $40 + shipping.  I want to try it but then I also want that Chanel foundation.


  I know it is just so cold! I can't wait for summer either. Your makeup look sounds really nice and pared down. It must have looked perfect with that pop of purple blush!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2014)

I've come out of hibernation....the break was good for me, but I missed you ladies.  I did indulge in purple theme for the most part last month.
Meka that last look that you put together sounds really very pretty.

So, what's up for this month?


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome back, Medgal!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 2, 2014)

Medgal!!!!!!!! We missed u!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Medgal!!!!!!!! We missed u!!!


  Thanks ladies!  I hope all is well with you both!!  Mosha I'm loving your avatar!  It's so pretty---you look fierce!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ajajja ha ty love!!! That was a franken lipstick I mixed hautecore with green pigment. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ajajja ha ty love!!! That was a franken lipstick I mixed hautecore with green pigment. Lol






 It was working for ya!!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 3, 2014)

MEDGALLLLLL! Girl! We missed your face!! xoxo


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> MEDGALLLLLL! Girl! We missed your face!! xoxo






Hi Pix....you're looking as hot as usual.  I've checked out the Low Buy thread and it's pretty amazing.  Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stuff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just throwing out an idea...let me know what you think and/or your ideas.  I was thinking of two feature colors around which to build looks....any shade of green you wish, in deference to St Patricks Day, and Aquamarine, which is the March birthstone.  Both give a wide range of makeup possibilities.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Just throwing out an idea...let me know what you think and/or your ideas.  I was thinking of two feature colors around which to build looks....any shade of green you wish, in deference to St Patricks Day, and Aquamarine, which is the March birthstone.  Both give a wide range of makeup possibilities.


  I like this idea! And for neutral days, you could always rock the green/aquamarine as a liner! I'm in!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks lovie!!! We'd love to see you around low-buy if you'd like to stop in!!
> 
> I like this idea! And for neutral days, you could always rock the green/aquamarine as a liner! I'm in!!
> Wow.  Specktra is behaving a little wonky so I hope this transmits ok.  It took me 4 tries just to quote you!
> ...


----------



## meka72 (Mar 4, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Your makeup look sounds really nice and pared down. It must have looked perfect with that pop of purple blush!


----------



## meka72 (Mar 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I've come out of hibernation....the break was good for me, but I missed you ladies.  I did indulge in purple theme for the most part last month.
> Meka that last look that you put together sounds really very pretty.
> 
> So, what's up for this month?


----------



## meka72 (Mar 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Just throwing out an idea...let me know what you think and/or your ideas.  I was thinking of two feature colors around which to build looks....any shade of green you wish, in deference to St Patricks Day, and Aquamarine, which is the March birthstone.  Both give a wide range of makeup possibilities.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meka72* 

 Mother Nature got her revenge on me after I vented on here.  I went home to KY for a girls' weekend and was snowed in.  I've learned my lesson.  Lol.

I really liked the way my makeup looked last week.  I'm definitely buying the UD foundation at the next UD or Sephora sale.  That foundation made my skin look so good that my (male) doctor commented on my skin but he tried to say it was the birth control.  Booooo Dr. B.  Lol.






This has been the craziest winter....I'm so over it too.  I'm ignoring your rave review about the UD foundation for now, as I try to use what I already have first.  So 
   glad that you found one that works for you.

  Quote: Originally Posted by *meka72* 

 Hey Medgal! I'm glad to see that you came out of hibernation.  The ladies on this particular thread have been so helpful and encouraging to me.  I love Specktra but this thread has a special place in my makeup loving heart.  Lol.

I am so NOT creative and have no idea what we the March theme should be.  Maybe something springy?  Incorporate the color of your favorite college basketball team(s) for March Madness (NCAA tournament)?  Like I said, I'm not creative.



Awwww.  I think that's why I came out of hibernation....I missed the positive aspects of the boards.  I wish I could say being away saved me money but it didn't





  Quote: Originally Posted by *meka72* 


Sorry but I didn't read your suggestion for March.  I don't mind doing something green and/or aquamarine.  I have very limited green though but don't mind going to pick something up...for purposes of maintaining my participation in this thread, of course.  Do you have any suggestions for green or aquamarine eyeshadow?  Ideally it would be less than $20. 

Meka you don't need to run out to buy green eyeshadow.  This thread isn't designed to make you spend money, although that happens sometimes.  Wear what's in your stash and have fun sharing your looks with us.  That's all that matters.  I recall that at one point we were wearing the products that we most wanted to use up.  That works too....and if they happen to be the color of your college basketball team (s) that's good too!!!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2014)

I know what medgal said, but if you wanted to shop, I have a few suggestions under $20:  Wet n Wild Envy ( this is a single e/s, which is being dc'd, but is still available at some places like KMart, WalMart and other places where they carried the singles) Wet n Wild I Dream of Greenie e/s trio (also dc'd, but is back for the month of March at Walgreens) Jordana Splurge NYX old e/s singles, Exotic Green, Hunter Green, Mermaid Green NYX Hot Singles, Enchanted, Zen, Kush LaFemme Green pressed e/s LaFemme Iridescent Green pressed e/s (LOVE) La Femme Golden Jade pressed e/s Ben Nye Pressed e/s in Shamrock, Mossberry, Jade, Peacock MAC Swimming, Humid, Lucky Green UD Bender, Mildew, Kush Stila Jade  I ran out of steam before I got to the Inglot suggestions. Sorry. I may build up some steam tomorrow.


----------



## josephine90 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey medgal! U re back! Where did u go? We missed u! I have been trying to be good, so im staying off the mac and chanel threads lol. Hmm.. Im sure u have a green shadow or liner somewhere, i need to figure out how to incorporate that into my look


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Hey medgal! U re back! Where did u go? We missed u! I have been trying to be good, so im staying off the mac and chanel threads lol. Hmm.. Im sure u have a green shadow or liner somewhere, i need to figure out how to incorporate that into my look






Josie...I took a much needed break.  I'm sort of being good...skipped the last few MAC collections but amassed a total of 12 TF e/s palettes.  Slowing 
                              down now and just trying to select things more carefully.

                              Pixie had a good idea to add a green/aqua liner to a neutral eye look.  I have to try that one.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]Sage---you shameless enabler!  :lol:  Just kidding---very nice of you to list a dozen green options....and you mentioned where to find them!!!  That was nice of you![/COLOR]  Ooh, was it a dozen? That was just off the top of my head lol!     :hello2: [COLOR=008000]Josie...I took a much needed break.  I'm sort of being good...skipped the last few MAC collections *but amassed a total of 12 TF e/s palettes*.  Slowing[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]                              down now and just trying to [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]select things more carefully.[/COLOR]  Is THAT slowing down?!?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]Josie...I took a much needed break.  I'm sort of being good...skipped the last few MAC collections *but amassed a total of 12 TF e/s palettes*.  Slowing[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=008000]                              down now and just trying to [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]select things more carefully.[/COLOR]
> 
> *Is THAT slowing down?!?*


    Well sort of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's less because I excluded MAC---that was a sacrifice.  MAC is my first love.  I haven't purchased any NP for a whole month!


----------



## meka72 (Mar 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I ran out of steam before I got to the Inglot suggestions. Sorry. I may build up some steam tomorrow.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 5, 2014)

Medgal, it doesn't take much for me to shop.  I ordered some lipstick and lip balm from Sephora last night.  Thanks to Sage The Great Enabler (lol), I think I'm about to order the new MUFE blush in the exact shade that she bought.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, it doesn't take much for me to shop.  I ordered some lipstick and lip balm from Sephora last night.  Thanks to Sage The Great Enabler (lol), I think I'm about to order the new MUFE blush in the exact shade that she bought.







I'm GUILTY of that too Meka!  What lippie did you order?  I agree, Sage is very thorough in her enabling but that makes it easier for us!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 6, 2014)

which ben nye neutrals did you recommend?

I know I've been MIA but when I did wear makeup last Month I did punk cotoure (sp), Feed the Senses, a purple gloss from PC and the PC palette, and a purple from the Kat Von D holiday palette.   Great details huh? LOL

I also meant to quote you Sage when you said you wear biscuit under your MJ powder.  WHat do you mean?  WHere do you put it?


----------



## meka72 (Mar 6, 2014)

I bought KVD lipstick in A-Go-Go. I have a thing for bright orange lipstick and will have to restrain myself from wearing it to work. Lol. Surprisingly I held off on buying the blush. I'm going to try to wait until the VIB sale coming up.   





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=008000]I'm[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]GUILTY of that too Meka!  What lippie did you order?  I agree, Sage is very thorough in her enabling but that makes it easier for us![/COLOR]


  Hey Prettypackages, Glad to see you back! I love the Korres primer. It works with all of my foundations (oil/water/silicone based). For me. It works better than Nars oil free primer and MUFE #4 primer, which I also have. I highly recommend it. Maybe you could pick up a sample before th next sephora sale?    





Prettypackages said:


> I love that MJ Powder LOVE it.  I was able to wear concealer and that powder the otherday, and my skin looks a hot mess right now.  It broke out really bad b/c of stress.  I know Ive asked this before, how do you like the Korres primer.  which ben nye neutrals did you recommend?   I know I've been MIA but when I did wear makeup last Month I did punk cotoure (sp), Feed the Senses, a purple gloss from PC and the PC palette, and a purple from the Kat Von D holiday palette.   Great details huh? LOL   I also meant to quote you Sage when you said you wear biscuit under your MJ powder.  WHat do you mean?  WHere do you put it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm GUILTY of that too Meka!  What lippie did you order?  I agree, Sage is very thorough in her enabling but that makes it easier for us!


 *I bought KVD lipstick in A-Go-Go*. I have a thing for *bright orange lipstick* and will have to restrain myself from wearing it to work. Lol. Surprisingly I held off on buying the blush. I'm going to try to wait until the VIB sale coming up.

I looked it up...wow that's gorgeous!  Love me some orange makeup!!!  Awesome color for you!!!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I also meant to quote you Sage when you said you wear biscuit under your MJ powder.  WHat do you mean?  WHere do you put it?


  Refresh my memory - biscuit what? I'm sorry - I can't find the post. I last wore the MJ powder with the Genius Gel foundation and MAC NW 45 concealer. Was this prior?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 6, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Refresh my memory - biscuit what? I'm sorry - I can't find the post. I last wore the MJ powder with the Genius Gel foundation and MAC NW 45 concealer. Was this prior?


Let me go back and see if that was you. LOL  It was biscuit NARS creamy concealer. LOL


----------



## User38 (Mar 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *I bought KVD lipstick in A-Go-Go*. I have a thing for *bright orange lipstick* and will have to restrain myself from wearing it to work. Lol. Surprisingly I held off on buying the blush. I'm going to try to wait until the VIB sale coming up.
> 
> I looked it up...wow that's gorgeous!  Love me some orange makeup!!!  Awesome color for you!!!


  is that the tube lipstick?  I got the matte liquid.. love love love.. but they are all oos right now.  waiting too..lol


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Let me go back and see if that was you. LOL  It was biscuit NARS creamy concealer. LOL


  Uh uh, it was Amande concealer. I am sorry if I said Biscuit. ooh, no - that would be a bad look lol.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> is that the tube lipstick?  I got the matte liquid.. love love love.. but they are all oos right now.  waiting too..lol


  Me too!I am waiting for Mau5 to be available and hopefully to have a restock of Superliminal a well.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 6, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Uh uh, it was Amande concealer. I am sorry if I said Biscuit. ooh, no - that would be a bad look lol.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> is that the tube lipstick?  I got the matte liquid.. love love love.. but they are all oos right now.  waiting too..lol


----------



## meka72 (Mar 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *I bought KVD lipstick in A-Go-Go*. I have a thing for *bright orange lipstick* and will have to restrain myself from wearing it to work. Lol. Surprisingly I held off on buying the blush. I'm going to try to wait until the VIB sale coming up.
> 
> I looked it up...wow that's gorgeous!  Love me some orange makeup!!!  Awesome color for you!!!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2014)

Darn it - now another thing I have to try lol. I am going to pretend I did not see this...


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

OK.... I FINALLY got around to rockin this March Theme today! Please excuse some of the fading in the pics (and my crazy brow!)... I had this on for most of the days before getting around to snapping some pics for you ladies. I am excited to be on my low-buy because (along w this thread) it's really helping me shop my own stash more! I used products today that I haven't touched in FOREVER! YAY! It's helped that I have all my makeup organized now too... so I can easily SEE and access evereything I have... instead of digging around and not really knowing what I had.

  Here it goes... I did the neutral eye with the pop of green on the lower lashline I had suggested earlier. I think it's referred to as a reverse smokey eye. Makes wearing green very wearable for everyday. And I love how the different greens made my brown eyes pop!

  FACE:
  Smashbox CC Cream
  MAC PLW Concealer (NW20) under my eyes
  MAC Forever Marilyn Beauty Powder to set under eye concealer (LOVE this product for that!!)
  MAC How Beautiful Beauty Powder as a glowy, subtle bronzer
  MAC Melba blush

  EYES:
  Loreal Infallible Amber Rush all over lid & blended lightly up into crease
  MAC Soft Brown to blend out crease
  MAC Brun to darken outer v
  MAC Shroom for brow highlight & inner tear duct highlight
  MAC Mystery eyeliner smudged on lower lashline and on bottom waterline
  MAC Sharp (bright green from MAC's Tempting Quad) to smudge out Mystery and below Mystery on the bottom lashline
  MakeUp ForEver Smoky Extravagant Mascara

  LIPS:
  MAC Dervish lip liner
  MAC Miss Ross lipstick (HELLO! Forgot I even had this!)
  Smashbox lipgloss in Pop over lipstick


----------



## meka72 (Mar 7, 2014)

You are gorgeous! I cannot take my eyes off your eyes. You are right about how the reverse smokey eye with the green liner brings out your eyes. I might try this tomorrow night.   





PixieDancer said:


> OK.... I FINALLY got around to rockin this March Theme today! Please excuse some of the fading in the pics (and my crazy brow!)... I had this on for most of the days before getting around to snapping some pics for you ladies. I am excited to be on my low-buy because (along w this thread) it's really helping me shop my own stash more! I used products today that I haven't touched in FOREVER! YAY! It's helped that I have all my makeup organized now too... so I can easily SEE and access evereything I have... instead of digging around and not really knowing what I had.  Here it goes... I did the neutral eye with the pop of green on the lower lashline I had suggested earlier. I think it's referred to as a reverse smokey eye. Makes wearing green very wearable for everyday. And I love how the different greens made my brown eyes pop!  FACE: Smashbox CC Cream MAC PLW Concealer (NW20) under my eyes MAC Forever Marilyn Beauty Powder to set under eye concealer (LOVE this product for that!!) MAC How Beautiful Beauty Powder as a glowy, subtle bronzer MAC Melba blush  EYES: Loreal Infallible Amber Rush all over lid & blended lightly up into crease MAC Soft Brown to blend out crease MAC Brun to darken outer v MAC Shroom for brow highlight & inner tear duct highlight MAC Mystery eyeliner smudged on lower lashline and on bottom waterline MAC Sharp (bright green from MAC's Tempting Quad) to smudge out Mystery and below Mystery on the bottom lashline MakeUp ForEver Smoky Extravagant Mascara  LIPS: MAC Dervish lip liner MAC Miss Ross lipstick (HELLO! Forgot I even had this!) Smashbox lipgloss in Pop over lipstick


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

meka72 said:


> You are gorgeous! I cannot take my eyes off your eyes. You are right about how the reverse smokey eye with the green liner brings out your eyes. I might try this tomorrow night.


  Awwww thanks sweetie! Definitely give it a try! I liked how the 2 different greens ended up looking against each other too. The liner was a jewel-toned green and the eyeshadow I used to smudge it out was a bright yellow-lime green... Had no idea how it was going to end up!! So, don't be afraid to try some kooky combos on that bottom lashline! Please share your version!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> OK.... I FINALLY got around to rockin this March Theme today! Please excuse some of the fading in the pics (and my crazy brow!)... I had this on for most of the days before getting around to snapping some pics for you ladies. I am excited to be on my low-buy because (along w this thread) it's really helping me shop my own stash more! I used products today that I haven't touched in FOREVER! YAY! It's helped that I have all my makeup organized now too... so I can easily SEE and access evereything I have... instead of digging around and not really knowing what I had.
> 
> Here it goes... I did the neutral eye with the pop of green on the lower lashline I had suggested earlier. I think it's referred to as a reverse smokey eye. Makes wearing green very wearable for everyday. And I love how the different greens made my brown eyes pop!
> 
> ...


    So, so stunning Pixie!!!  I absolutely love this reverse smokey eye.  As you noted, the theme approach does encourage use of products that we forget
   to reach for.  I'm eager to try this, probably tomorrow, but I think I'll use my Naked Dark & Deep Dark cause they can use some love for a change.  So glad you 
   included the pics!  _JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!_


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Darn it - now another thing I have to try lol. I am going to pretend I did not see this...






No escape Sage!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, so stunning Pixie!!!  I absolutely love this reverse smokey eye.  As you noted, the theme approach does encourage use of products that we forget
> to reach for.  I'm eager to try this, probably tomorrow, but I think I'll use my Naked Dark & Deep Dark cause they can use some love for a change.  So glad you
> included the pics!  _JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!_


  Thanks sweetness! I really like how it turned out! And playing with some older products was a huge bonus!! I am going to use your idea and play with some pigments in the next few days! They really don't get the love they deserve. I have some really pretty greens... I'm going to pull them out! Let us know what you come up with!
  (PS I am such a visual person, pics always help me so much. So I like to include them when I can.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2014)

So today I opted for a more aquamarine palette:

*EYES: *
UDPP
MAC Painterly PP to lids as a base
Tom Ford *Emerald Lust *e/s palette:  
      Jewel toned aquamarine to lid 
      Cobalt blue to crease & lower lid
      Pale Agua to transition
 Shimmery Cream to highlight brow 
MAC Blacktrack gel liner to upper  lash-line  
NARS Rue Bonaparte eyeliner to lower waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronze Universal to prime (_Just started using this /recommendation/Debbs--love it.  Mattifies even MAC F & B_)
Chanel Joues Contraste, *Plum Attraction* Blush (_Wore this *under* my foundation...first time that I've ever done that w/powder blush--LOVE IT)_
 Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation
P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC *Richly Honed* Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF to contour
Giorgio Armani *Belladonna* Highlighting Palette to high-points
MAC Fix + to set

*LIPS:*
 Chanel *Rouge Noir*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, Burgundy
Chanel Coco Shine, *Èmotion* (Pinkish Plum)
Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer *Tocade *(Plum)





Tom Ford Emerald Lust Eyeshadow Palette 02
The colors are much more vibrant than this photo suggests & can be used wet or dry


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds lovely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Sounds lovely!


   Thanks a bunch HG...you have some lovely products.  Hope you'll come on in and tell and/or show us how you're using them!


----------



## meka72 (Mar 8, 2014)

Medgal, that look sounds really gorgeous!  I love that TF eyeshadow quad.  It makes me wish for Cognac Sable, which would have been my reward if I had stuck to my no/low buy for makeup.  One day I'll get it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, that look sounds really gorgeous!  I love that TF eyeshadow quad.  It makes me wish for Cognac Sable, which would have been my reward if I had stuck to my no/low buy for makeup.  One day I'll get it.


    Thanks Meka!  It was pretty colorful.  I enjoyed it more than I thought I would as I was putting it together.  Hope you get back on track for your reward palette.
   Cognac Sable has become one of my favs.  I know you can do it----I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]So today I opted for a more aquamarine palette:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]*EYES: *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=008000]UDPP[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=008000]MAC Painterly PP to lids as a base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]Tom Ford *Emerald Lust *e/s palette:  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]      Jewel toned aquamarine to lid [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]      Cobalt blue to crease & lower lid[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]      Pale Agua to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]     [/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Shimmery Cream to highlight brow [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]MAC Blacktrack gel liner to upper  lash-line  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]NARS Rue Bonaparte eyeliner to lower waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487]*[COLOR=008000]FACE:[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]Chanel Bronze Universal to prime (_Just started using this /recommendation/Debbs--love it.  Mattifies even MAC F & B_)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]Chanel Joues Contraste, *Plum Attraction* Blush (_Wore this *under* my foundation...first time that I've ever done that w/powder blush--LOVE IT)_[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=008000]Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]MAC *Richly Honed* Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/Earthshine MSF to contour[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Giorgio Armani *Belladonna* Highlighting Palette to high-points[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=008000]MAC Fix + to set[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487]*[COLOR=008000]LIPS:[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [COLOR=008000]Chanel *Rouge Noir*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, Burgundy [/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Chanel Coco Shine, *Èmotion* (Pinkish Plum) [/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer *Tocade *(Plum) [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=008000]Tom Ford Emerald Lust Eyeshadow Palette 02[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]The colors are much more vibrant than this photo suggests & can be used wet or dry[/COLOR]      [/COLOR]


  Ooooo that palette is to die for! I am heavily resisting TF! It'll open a huge can of worms! Lol Your look sounds awesome! I'm thinking of trying the Aquamarine color theme this week!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So today I opted for a more aquamarine palette:
> 
> *EYES: *
> UDPP
> ...


  gorgeous!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 9, 2014)

I wish I got that palette when it was available!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I wish I got that palette when it was available!






Hi there Yazmin! I've only had it or a few  weeks, and this was my first time using it.  A Specktrette put me in touch with a SA who was able to get.  PM me if 
   interested.  Perhaps she can get another one.  I was also able to get two other TF palettes that have since been d/c'd.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> KVD lippies???  I'm ignoring you two!
> LOL thanks!
> 
> gorgeous!


  Thanks Pretty!  I hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 9, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I wish I got that palette when it was available!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Medgal!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2014)

So, I did get around to trying the reverse smokey eye with MAC pigments and EL's Intense *Kajal* Eye Crayon in Teal. 
Today I went with a traditional smokey eye. This look was in part inspired by the actress portraying Hanna, on the Haves & the Have Nots.  She was on the Tyler Perry show, _not_ in character & she is BEAUTIFUL.  She was wearing green e/s and a bronzey-orange lipstick.  







*EYES: *
UDPP
MAC Painterly PP to lids as a base
MAC *Bare My Soul *e/s palette except for the green e/s 
      MAC *Plumage* to upper & lower lids (Deep Forest Green)
 *Friendly* to crease (BMS quad - deep chocolate bronze)
 *Romantico* to transition (BMS quad - Light taupe bronze)
 *Bare My Soul** to highlight brow & inner corner (BMS quad - Frosted Gold) *_forgot how nice this particular e/s is_
MAC *Blacktrack* gel liner to upper  lash-line  
NARS *Rue Bonaparte* eyeliner to lower waterline (Cream /Light Beige color)

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronze Universal to prime (_Just started using this /recommendation/Debbs--love it.  Mattifies even MAC F & B_)
Chanel Le Blush Créme, *Présage*(Deep Apricot) worn under my foundation
 MAC *Face & Body* Foundation
P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC *Richly Honed* Pro Sculpting Cream topped w/*Earthshine* MSF to contour
Estée Lauder Highlighting Palette, *Heat Wave* to high points
 Chanel *Les Beiges *Healthy Glow *No 30*
MAC Fix + to set


*LIPS:*
MAC Lip Pencil to line & fill--*Entertain Me*
MAC *Who's That Chick* l/s
MAC* Rising Sun* Cremesheen Glass

*NAILS: *
Deborah Lippmann's *Hanna* (Deep Forest Green)


----------



## meka72 (Mar 12, 2014)

Medgal, your makeup always sounds so glamorous!

  On Sunday, I experimented with one of my green eyeshadows (something from the drugstore) on one eye.  The color was more olive green.  I really liked the color but thought it was too much for work.  It was probably my application though.  I inadvertently ran out of the house to run to the grocery store with that one green eye.  Lol.

  I have been really lazy ya'll...real lazy.  That said, I've been on a highlighter kick.  Here's what I've been wearing this week:

  Mary Kay timewise moisturizer with spf
  Korres anti-aging primer
  Koh Gen Do mafanshi foundation in 302
  Nars radiant concealer in amande to highlight under eye and brow
  Koh Gen Do face powder to set
  Illamasqua blush in excite
  Mac Magnetic Appeal EDSF to highlight
  Elf brow gel
  OCC lip tar in black metal dahlia (it did not go with the rest of my makeup but I was running out of time)

  My Anastasia brow wiz broke (the end with the spoolie) and I'm feeling some kind of way about that.  That said, it might be an excuse to try the dip brow pomade.

  Hope ya'll are warm and safe as we have yet another blast of winter.


----------



## User38 (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree with Meka -- it is very glamourous makeup and very fine quality.  Lovely!..

  I wish I had the energy to do my makeup like this.. will try on the weekend.. lol.  I seem to slap on some colour on my eyes, line and that's it.  My skin gets a bit better treatment as I prime and then use my foundations, blush, powder .. but I need to do it with a bit more sophistication -- not that I don't know how to do it, I sometimes trip myself up between work, gym, pool, life... and then no time to do anything too creative.

  will post a look for weekend


----------



## meka72 (Mar 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, your makeup always sounds so glamorous!
> 
> On Sunday, I experimented with one of my green eyeshadows (something from the drugstore) on one eye.  The color was more olive green.  I really liked the color but thought it was too much for work.  It was probably my application though.  I inadvertently ran out of the house to run to the grocery store with that one green eye.  Lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, your makeup always sounds so glamorous!
> 
> On Sunday, I experimented with one of my green eyeshadows (something from the drugstore) on one eye.  The color was more olive green.  I really liked the color but thought it was too much for work.  It was probably my application though.  *I inadvertently ran out of the house to run to the grocery store with that one green eye.  Lol.*
> 
> ...


   Thanks so much Meka!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *about leaving the house w/one green eye!*  As long as you had matching shoes!!!  Talk about glamorous---you have some amazing
   products there.  What do you think of the KGD foundation?  I've heard really good things about KGD products!!! Since Chanel is d/cing my shade in PL, I'll be looking
   for a new foundation some time in the future.  That's always such a pain, and I end up wasting money trying to find a HG product that I can stick w/for a while.  If you 
   try the DBP for your brows I'd love to hear what you think of it.

   Excite is really pretty...we were on the same wave length w/colors!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I agree with Meka -- it is very glamourous makeup and very fine quality.  Lovely!..
> 
> I wish I had the energy to do my makeup like this.. will try on the weekend.. lol.  I seem to slap on some colour on my eyes, line and that's it.  My skin gets a bit better treatment as I prime and then use my foundations, blush, powder .. but I need to do it with a bit more sophistication -- not that I don't know how to do it, I sometimes trip myself up between work, gym, pool, life... and then no time to do anything too creative.
> 
> will post a look for weekend


    Thanks HG!!!  I'm trying so hard to go for more quality and less quantity.  That's why I love to read reviews throughout the boards...lots of great feedback. Speaking of 
   quality products, cough--ahem! I've seen your taste in makeup & it's nothing short of awesome.  I don't deserve accolades for doing a full face---I don't work outside of
   my home so I have the time.  My daughter teases that I start getting ready for a noon appointment at 6 AM.



Not 6...maybe 6:30


----------



## meka72 (Mar 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks so much Meka!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meka72* 

 Wait...what's your shade in Perfection Lumiere? 104 Ambre? I just discovered this foundation gold and it is unavailable everywhere except Chanel's website.  I called Nordstrom beauty line and the person with whom I spoke assured me that that shade was not being discontinued.  If it is, I might have to bite the bullet.  I planned on getting the Dior Nude foundation as a consolation prize until the 104 became available.  Have you tried that one?

I got the KGD foundation from Hautelook.  Even though I got it for half off, it is still $62 foundation to me.  So of course, I don't use it.  Lol.  Since I haven't been on theme this month (well except that one green eye), I'm still focusing on using my stash, including the KGD foundation.  It really is like skin for me.  According to Shahada at the blog Adventures in Makeup (I'm unsure of her Specktra name) or Danielle at The Style and Beauty Doctor, you only need a little dot.  I'm using a little dot but am unsure if I'm using too little because that little dot is a lot less than what I would normally use.  The first two days, I applied using my Sigma F80/82 and it seemed to soak up the foundation so I had to use another little dot on each part of my face.  The last two days, I applied using my fingers, which was suggested by one or both of the bloggers that I just mentioned, and that was actually the best method of application.  I don't know if it is the foundation or the combination of the foundation and the powder but I don't look like an oil slick at the end of the day.  I also love the powder and plan to pick up more the next time it is on Hautelook. 



 I'm # 54 in PL winter # 64 through the end of summer.  I LOVE PL and thought about hoarding it, but I told myself that I'd fine an equally amazing foundation.  That 
   KGD foundation and powder sound pretty awesome. You shouldn't stress about staying on theme...this should be fun, not burdensome.  Besides which you're using
   your products which is our ultimate goal.  BTW, that one green eye totally counts!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2014)

In the low buy thread they are going to wear 30 different lipsticks in 30 days.  I think I'm going to try that...  On the days I wear makeup of course. LOL


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello ladies! Can I join in? For starters I wore green in some variation for the last week! I also start to need some inspiration to go through that stash of mine!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome aboard Anneri!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> In the low buy thread they are going to wear 30 different lipsticks in 30 days.  I think I'm going to try that...  On the days I wear makeup of course. LOL


  I am on my 3rd day of the lippie rotation.. lol.  I have discovered a brand new/ old colour from YSL and have enjoyed wearing it today.  

  I only used my Berry duo (Chanel on eyes), black liner, and my YSL no. 6 blush.. skin prep with MAC Illuminate.  LaMer powder and YSL no. 52 ls.

  I have been doing my eyebrows with a very very fine liner brush (it's thinner than a MAC 110) in upward -outward strokes and it's great. I originally bought the Med brown, but I felt it pulling a tiny bit auburn on me, and that did not work really well. I was then mixing with Tarte Taupe Brow mousse.. and it was much better.  BUT, I went and purchased the Anastasia Ebony.. and it's perfect! although my hair is blonde, using with a fine liner brush makes it look like I grew hairs


----------



## meka72 (Mar 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> In the low buy thread they are going to wear 30 different lipsticks in 30 days.  I think I'm going to try that...  On the days I wear makeup of course. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! Can I join in? For starters I wore green in some variation for the last week! I also start to need some inspiration to go through that stash of mine!






Anneri.  You can use your NP in the monthly theme too.  Any product that you choose to wear in a month's color is fine, so it looks like you're a shoe-in.  
         You've already started.  BTW, I love your avatar---I look at it and it just feels like home....it's super cool!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> In the low buy thread they are going to wear 30 different lipsticks in 30 days.  I think I'm going to try that...  *On the days I wear makeup of course. LOL *


  LOL .  That's pretty cool Pretty.  I think I can do that for the color of the month when it's red/pink/orange---said sheepishly w/head hanging.  I've found myself 
   wearing mostly orange or coral lippies with green e/s.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am on my 3rd day of the lippie rotation.. lol.  I have discovered a brand new/ old colour from YSL and have enjoyed wearing it today.
> 
> I only used my Berry duo (Chanel on eyes), black liner, and my YSL no. 6 blush.. skin prep with MAC Illuminate.  LaMer powder and YSL no. 52 ls.
> 
> I have been doing my eyebrows with a very very fine liner brush (it's thinner than a MAC 110) in upward -outward strokes and it's great. I originally bought the Med brown, but I felt it pulling a tiny bit auburn on me, and that did not work really well. I was then mixing with Tarte Taupe Brow mousse.. and it was much better.  BUT, I went and purchased the Anastasia Ebony.. and it's perfect! although my hair is blonde,* using with a fine liner brush makes it look like I grew hairs*


 That's a great tip HG...



Thanks----I'm going to try that.  I struggle w/my eyebrows...some days they just don't  want to cooperate!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Anneri.  You can use your NP in the monthly theme too.  Any product that you choose to wear in a month's color is fine, so it looks like you're a shoe-in.
> You've already started.  BTW, I love your avatar---I look at it and it just feels like home....it's super cool!!!


  Thank you ladies for the warm welcome!
  Awwwww Med, that's so such a sweet thing to say about my hot roller pic! I should have gone searching for a baking pin that evening so that the picture had been complete - like this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And would you believe that I don't have many green nps?! Isn't that shocking?!

  All right, time to share the looks I did, right?
  The first I shamelessly stole from xasperadastra in the Fantasy of Flowers thread (go and have a look if you haven't seen it, it's awesome). I don't have all the FoF products, so I used Lilywhite pigment as an all over wash on the lid, a purple gel liner winged out on the upper lash line and Sassy Grass e/s as a liner on the lower lash line. Lured to Love MB and Perfect Topping on the cheeks and Cut a Caper on my lips. Super easy and so pretty! I wore that for about a week every day.

  Yesterday I had a Chanel day and wore all the colours from the Lilium quad (taupe on the lid, dark green in the outer V, light green on the inner corner, light rose as a highlighter), a matching TF liner in Metallic Moss on the upper lashline, Rose Platine on the lower, Frivole Blush and Rouge Coco in Sari D'eau.

  I don't know yet what I'll be doing today but I should get it going because I've to leave the house soon! Eep!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you ladies for the warm welcome!
> Awwwww Med, that's so such a sweet thing to say about my hot roller pic! I should have gone searching for a *baking pin* that evening so that the picture had been complete - like this!
> 
> 
> ...


  I love that your "baking pin" is our rolling pin...I'm a Logophile...that's about as nerdy as you can get
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   I do find it hard to believe that you don't have any green NP.  Does that mean you'll be making one?

   Both looks sound really pretty Anneri.  I felt lost regarding FOF because I skipped the collection, which is rare for me. You did remind me about CAC so I'm pulling it 
   out for next week.  I also have "Brand Days"----using almost all products from a single brand.  That said, MAC (my first love) is the only brand that I can do a complete
   look using just MAC products.  The green in Lilium is gorgeous, and I see you also like paring green w/ orange & coral, also my fav w/green e/s.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Both looks sound really pretty Anneri.  I felt lost regarding FOF because I skipped the collection, which is rare for me. You did remind me about CAC so I'm pulling it
> out for next week.  I also have "Brand Days"----using almost all products from a single brand.  That said, MAC (my first love) is the only brand that I can do a complete
> look using just MAC products.  The green in Lilium is gorgeous, and I see you also like paring green w/ orange & coral, also my fav w/green e/s.


Oh dear, I garbled the English language again. I genuinely thought it would be 'baking pin' because if you'd translate it word for word from German, it'd be something like 'noodle pin' but I honestly don't know what noodles have to do with it.

  I actually have some green polishes (and one I made myself not to long ago and posted in the np thread) - I just counted them and it's 12! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The life of an npa right? To consider 12 'not many'!

  Here's a pic of all the stuff I used this morning but I was in such a hurry that I couldn't post it then. I had to throw on something simple and used Epatant, darkened the outer V with some charcoal drugstore e/s, used Rose Initiale as my blush and Out for Passion on my lips. Liner combo same as yesterday.






  CaC is one of my fave springtime colours. I love coral with everything, especially with purples and greens!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh dear, I garbled the English language again. I genuinely thought it would be 'baking pin' because if you'd translate it word for word from German, it'd be something like 'noodle pin' but I honestly don't know what noodles have to do with it.
> 
> I actually have some green polishes (and one I made myself not to long ago and posted in the np thread) - I just counted them and it's 12!
> 
> ...


    Oh I think I like "noodle pin" even better!!!  Not garbled...just alternative.  I'm adding them to my collection of 'Buickisms.' 




   Love the color combo!


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2014)

Is this a green month?  I never read back more than 5-6 posts, just no time.. 

  I will start green (gulp) it's a difficult colour for me to wear. But will do one tomorrow.. promise!

  today I did a grey eye but it's such a light grey it's almost taupe beige.. it's called Linen from BM.. and it's a pesky loose powder but applies beautifully and sheers out like a dream.  Can you tell I love it?  anyway, used some LM light pink under brows..

  brows:  Anastasia Ebony

  foundation:  Chanel Vitalumiere B10

  no contouring.. but might have used Chanel Accent  and may still use it for later when I go to dinner.

  blush:  New Attitude  Nars
  h_ighliter:  Shiseido 107_

  lips:  Nars Damaged.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Is this a green month?  I never read back more than 5-6 posts, just no time..
> 
> I will start green (gulp) it's a difficult colour for me to wear.
> 
> ...


    Nice look HG!  Is the Anastasia Ebony black or very dark brown?  I was looking at it online today & it was hard to tell.


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2014)

TY Medgal!

  I just finished my mu for dinner and waiting for Bert to pick me up.. so I logged in.

  I re applied my es, and used BB Cement to define the contour a bit more.. and MAC Phloof for highlite, as well as some UD Laced for a transition colour.  More mascara, and used the NARS paint in black to reline my eyes.. lol.  I used a deep purple from EL for water lining the bottom lids.

  I did use Chanel Accent to accentuate my cheekbones and applied some more blush with highliter and instead of powder used my Crazy Meterorites all over.  Used my Avene water all over and poof, done on the face.

  Lipstick.. changed Damaged for Rayonnante.

  my eyebrows have held up amazingly well.. the Anastasia is very longwearing and might be water proof to some degree. Normal usage.  Ebony is a soft black -- it is not an intense black but rather a dark ash brown.  Med brown is a  brown and works well but it sometimes pulls a bit auburn on me.  I am liking the Ebony a bit more.

  If you are looking for a dark brown with no red tones, Ebony is better imo.

  I will try to get some pics of the dip brow that I have but smeared -- that's when the red shows.. lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2014)

Makeup for today:

  NARS eye paint in Mozambique.. all over lid and smoothed out and upward for a heavier smokey effect.  UDs Naked on top to lighten and contour.  Brule under eyebrow blended with Naked.

  Tried Stila Balm  (just got it and it seems lovely, but time will tell what tricks it performs),  MAC illuminate CC cream underneath it,  and then used the CC illuminate powder and Pinch o peach blush.  No highlighter today.

  lipstick:  BB Neon pink posted in the low buy thread as my day's lippie rotation


  here are the swatches of Anastasia dip brow:

  Ebony, DARK brown (sorry I had written Med Brown), and Tarte Brow mousse in Taupe (the difference is incredible -- Taupe is blonde imo)..


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2014)

Side note:  The Anastasia dip brow can also be used as a paint pot, liner -- it is excellent.  I wore it this morning and went for my swim, and it stayed on.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to try it as a smoked out eye -- the Dk. Brown and see what happens.. lol


  I promise to use colour, will use some teal on waterline later for a friend's dinner party


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm looking for a brow shade that will disguise my black black brows lol.  Just to fill them in and I've been hearing so much about Anastasia. I already use their clear gel but I'm wondering what is best : the gel or powder stuff... I know nothing about brows other than mine are super bushy and almost never fill them up but recently a mua defined them and it looked so niceeee


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> TY Medgal!
> 
> I just finished my mu for dinner and waiting for Bert to pick me up.. so I logged in.
> 
> ...


  One of the main things that I love about this thread is reading the products that everyone is using---they're usually gems in my collection that I've forgotten about---like 
 Phloof---I love that e/s buy haven't touched it in months.  Thanks for the reminder HG!  I have Rayonnante which I have not yet worn.  I'm thinking of pairing it with a teal 
 look.  I think I'll go for the Ebony but first I must finish my MAC gel cream before I buy it----trying a little self discipline!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Makeup for today:
> 
> NARS eye paint in Mozambique.. all over lid and smoothed out and upward for a heavier smokey effect.  UDs Naked on top to lighten and contour.  Brule under eyebrow blended with Naked.
> 
> ...


   Thanks for the swatches---it look alike Ebony will work for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm looking for a brow shade that will disguise my black black brows lol. Just to fill them in and I've been hearing so much about Anastasia. I already use their clear gel but I'm wondering what is best : the gel or powder stuff... I know nothing about brows other than mine are super bushy and almost never fill them up but recently a mua defined them and it looked so niceeee







Hi MO. If the clear gel is working for you, pair it w/an eyeshadow to get the shade that you want.  When your
     clear gel is gone ( trying to support your low-buy efforts) replace it w/an Anastasia gel to tone down your black  
     brows, maybe in the Dark Brown if you think that will do the trick.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ty @medgal07 I have red hair now so the black eyebrows really contrast and I'm willing to trump my low buy over a need. I need to define them a lil and tone down the black lol.


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ty @medgal07 I have red hair now so the black eyebrows really contrast and I'm willing to trump my low buy over a need. I need to define them a lil and tone down the black lol.


  Mosha, I am not Medgal, but there is an Anastasia colour in Auburn -- that might tone down the black and give a touch of the auburn to your brows and define them. The chocolate colour is also lovely for brown/redhaired ladies.


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2014)

My mu for today was really simple as we went to the beach to have lunch.. so I curled my lashes, lol.. (absolute need), did my eyebrows (Anastasia again which held up like a champ at the beach), no ES but I did use some teal green on water line.

  Chamade blush chanel, and some BB Bronzer no. 1.

  Enjouee /Chanel on lips

  I looked very summery.. lol.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank u so much ! I will check out these two. I'm telling u I never thought filling them a bit (just a smidgen) will make them look so good !


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> My mu for today was really simple as we went to the beach to have lunch.. so I curled my lashes, lol.. (absolute need), did my eyebrows (Anastasia again which held up like a champ at the beach), no ES but I did use some teal green on water line.
> 
> Chamade blush chanel, and some BB Bronzer no. 1.
> 
> ...


   Sounds lovely & summery!  Chamade is definitely bright----pigmentation is off the charts and the formula is my fav creme blush formula so far.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ty @medgal07 I have red hair now so the black eyebrows really contrast and I'm willing to trump my low buy over a need. I need to define them a lil and tone down the black lol.


   I hope HG's swatches help you in making a decision.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 17, 2014)

Finally, back from the doldrums with a face I feel I can post!  FACE: MAC/MUFE F&B Frankenfoudation (mixture of MUFE 46 and MAC C7) MAC NW45 Studio Select concealer under eyes and on a few dark spots silica powder to set concealer under eyes NYX Matte but not Flat powder fnd, Caramel all over to set NYX Deep Tan Matte Bronzer on cheeks  EYES: EL DW cream shadow, Mochalicious on lid/into crease a buncha taupe-y shades from my SK Eye on Shimmer palette on lids warm brown from SK Eye on Matte pallette in crease, black matte shade in outer crease Sephora Flashy Black waterproof pencil on top lashline NYX Slide-On pencil, Esmeralda, on lower lash line some black volumizing mascara - I can't remember  LIPS: NYX Toast/MAC Vino KVD Painted Love l/s, A-Go-Go and my nails are painted Sinful Colors Irish Green with Call Me Later glitter topcoat


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2014)

I suppose by now you have heard that our Dear Le Le(Beautybylele) lost her battle with breast cancer.  I was stunned, saddened and speechless that this beautiful
soul is no longer with us.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 17, 2014)

This is sad news. I was just thinking about her and wondering how she was doing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2014)

sagehen said:


> This is sad news. I was just thinking about her and wondering how she was doing.


    I never expected this Sage.  She never complained.  I'm devastated.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I never expected this Sage.  She never complained.  I'm devastated.[/COLOR]


  Exactly. She was always so positive. sending you {{hugs}} because I cannot put an emoticon here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Exactly. She was always so positive. sending you {{hugs}} because I cannot put an emoticon here.


  Thanks so much.  Right back at you Sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.  I'm feeling angry & having survivor's guilt too.  I just had an investigative MRI on Saturday, 
  and I'm doing well as far as breast cancer goes.  I just want that for everyone dealing with breast cancer.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 17, 2014)

So sad to read this. I had no idea. She will be missed.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2014)

oh dear.. this is so sad.  I did not know her too well but to me all the ladies in Specktra are like good friends.. it hurts to lose a friend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2014)

I f anyone is interested, please join me in a day of PINK  in Lele/Alicia's memory, on* Friday March 21, 2014.*  LeLe loved life and she loved makeup.
Let's memorialize our fellow Specktra member in a way we know how...with makeup.  You can share the look you create by description or photo or both.
Thank you for joining me in remembering this beautiful young soul.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I f anyone is interested, lease join me in a day of PINK  in Lele/Alicia's memory, on *Friday March 21, 2014.*  LeLe loved life and she loved makeup.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Let's memorialize our fellow Specktra member in a way we know how...with makeup.  You can share the look you create by description or photo or both.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you for joining me in remembering this beautiful young soul.[/COLOR]   [ATTACHMENT=811]LeleAlicia.pdf (780k. pdf file)[/ATTACHMENT]


  I definitely will.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm definitely participating. Hugs to all of the specktra family right now.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I f anyone is interested, please join me in a day of PINK  in Lele/Alicia's memory, on *Friday March 21, 2014.*  LeLe loved life and she loved makeup.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Let's memorialize our fellow Specktra member in a way we know how...with makeup.  You can share the look you create by description or photo or both.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you for joining me in remembering this beautiful young soul.[/COLOR]   [ATTACHMENT=811]LeleAlicia.pdf (780k. pdf file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm def in.   Leles pink awesomeness will be remembered!   this is beyond sad. So young.  And my heart goes to anyone that had ever suffered from this: please enjoy your second chance at life and love life to the fullest.


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2014)

Count me in too.. I may be late as I work till late, but will do a morning mu and post later.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I f anyone is interested, please join me in a day of PINK  in Lele/Alicia's memory, on* Friday March 21, 2014.*  LeLe loved life and she loved makeup.
> Let's memorialize our fellow Specktra member in a way we know how...with makeup.  You can share the look you create by description or photo or both.
> Thank you for joining me in remembering this beautiful young soul.


  I am most definitely on board with this! Maybe we could all post a pic wearing our makeup look with a little hand held note (ie "We Love LeLe" or anything you want) and put together a group collage to post to her Instagram (or other media). I think it would be a nice consolation for her family to see the lives she's touched. Anyone think that's a good idea?

  OR we could print out this picture of her that you posted Medgal... and hold it in our pic?? Any other ideas?


----------



## Debbs (Mar 17, 2014)

Definitely will participate as I owe it to LeLe and as a cancer survivor myself.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

I like the idea of a cute sign to hold up. That way we can out whatever we want as a message !


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I like the idea of a cute sign to hold up. That way we can out whatever we want as a message !


  I think so too....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think so too....


  All amazing ideas.   Not everyone will want to post their own pic...maybe just describe a look and final acknowledgment----whatever suits your comfort level.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 18, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anneri*
> ...


    Thanks Pretty & Anneri!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mosha, I am not Medgal, but there is an Anastasia colour in Auburn -- that might tone down the black and give a touch of the auburn to your brows and define them. The chocolate colour is also lovely for brown/redhaired ladies.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> ...


  Now that I've gone with a hair colour that's both visibly lighter and redder than my brows, I sometimes use the lighter shade Anastasia Auburn brow set. It helps to warm them up and the staying power is great, but the better colour match is Indie Spirit (the red-brown) from the Marche aux Puces duo. If you have that (or a shade like it), I'd recommend it above the Anastasia set which I find to be a bit too dark.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you're well. I just wanted to stop in real quick. I can't wait to read the looks everyone came up with in honor of BeautyByLeLe.


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2014)

For redheads, MAC Strut pencil is good too.. I have become adept at mixing colours from both Anastasia and Tarte.. and get my colour right at least until the come out with a taupe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally getting around to posting another look as this month & theme come to a close.  It hardly seems
like spring because it's snowing.





*EYES: *
UDPP
MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base
MAC *Fabulousness 5 Neutral* e/s palette:  
       Enviable (pale green) to lid 
       Smut (med brown) to crease & lower lid
       Magical Mist (pale brown w/copper sparkle) to transition
       Blonde Mink (pale white grey)to highlight brow 
MAC *Dipdown* gel liner to upper lash-line
UD Eye pencil, *Junkie* (teal w/gold & teal sparkle) to lower lash line, smudged

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronze Universal to prime (_Just started using this /recommendation/Debbs--love it.  Mattifies even MAC F & B_)
 Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation, *80 Beige*
P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate # 2* to contour
Tom Ford *Flush* (orange coral) Blush 
MAC *Red Head *MSF to high-points
MAC Mystery Powder, Dark to set
MAC Charge Water to set

*LIPS:*
 Chanel Rouge Coco *Mystique* # 47 (Peach)

*Nails:*
Dior Blossom NP (peach shimmer)


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 25, 2014)

I know. What an amazing winter were having this spring huh!?


----------



## meka72 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey ladies! Just dropping in to say "hey!" I wasn't on theme much this week, like the entire month.  When I first joined the site, and this thread in particular, I said that I wanted to learn how to apply eyeshadow because I was running around looking like Tammy Faye Baker (or so I thought).  This week, I got a compliment about the color that I had on my lid (purple) and my application.  (Insert cabbage patch here.)  Lol.  This week I've worn:

  Korres anti-aging primer (as usual)
  Hourglass liquid-powder foundation in chestnut OR Sleek BB Cream in Medium
  Nars creamy concealer in amande as undereye highlight
  Ben Nye powder in topaz to set undereye highlight
  Koh Gen Do finishing powder to set face
  Mac blush in stylish me
  Mac extra dimension skinfinish in superb
  Cover Girl gel eyeliner
  Milani pinky-purply lipstick (I forgot)
  I forgot my mascara 

  Did ya'll come up with a theme for April?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! Just dropping in to say "hey!" I wasn't on theme much this week, like the entire month.  When I first joined the site, and this thread in particular, I said that I wanted to learn how to apply eyeshadow because I was running around looking like Tammy Faye Baker (or so I thought).  This week, I got a compliment about the color that I had on my lid (purple) and my application.  (Insert cabbage patch here.)  Lol.  This week I've worn:
> 
> Korres anti-aging primer (as usual)
> Hourglass liquid-powder foundation in chestnut OR Sleek BB Cream in Medium
> ...


  Meka, you're a riot.  Yay for the eye-look----sounds like you nailed it!!!



How is that HG foundation? 
  I think I'm always looking  for that holy grail product.  I'm also interested in what you think of the Koh Gen Do 
  finishing powder.  As if my list of products to try isn't long enough!

  Spring, April in particular is a much easier time in terms of color because there's a myriad of colors, shades and
  hues that encompass spring. *The sky is** the limit for makeup looks for the spring season*.  I have a photo of
  my sisters flower boxes from last year and the colors are endless.  I'm using that, and my own garden (if it's ever
  warm enough here to bloom) as inspiration for makeup looks for the spring season.  I've given this some thought 
and within this mix of colors I'm going to focus on *using a few products for an entire week*.  For example, I 
  have a ton of *blushes and **highlighters so I'm going to **select a different one in my stash to use each*
*  week. * I think it's easier for me to make a dent in the product if I'm using it for several consecutive days. 
  Interestingly, I have only _completely used_ a highlighter once ever, (EL's MM) and I've made impressive dents in 
only two others---MAC's Earthshine & Red Head. 

  Any other thoughts & ideas?????  Is using multiple colors for a month preferable to a single color?


----------



## meka72 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for your consideration but I'm in for whatever the thread decides.  Plus, the upcoming Sephora sale will give me an excuse to buy some more eyeshadows.  Lol.  That said, I do like having more color options.  But again, I'm in for whatever the thread decides.

  I liked the Hourglass foundation.  It definitely kept my oily skin in check.  Some days, I didn't set it with powder (because it is liquid to powder), other days, I did set it with powder.  Oddly enough, I liked the foundation better with the setting powder.  It gave me more of an airbrushed finish (or at least I thought so).  As I'm typing this, I realize that perhaps I should buy the foundation since I liked it so much?  I just had my eye on the Chanel perfection lumiere or the Givenchy photo perfexion.  Do you have an opinion on the Givenchy foundation?  I need to see if there's a Givenchy thread.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 28, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Thanks for your consideration but I'm in for whatever the thread decides.  Plus, the upcoming Sephora sale will give me an excuse to buy some more eyeshadows.  Lol.  That said, I do like having more color options.  But again, I'm in for whatever the thread decides.  I liked the Hourglass foundation.  It definitely kept my oily skin in check.  Some days, I didn't set it with powder (because it is liquid to powder), other days, I did set it with powder.  Oddly enough, I liked the foundation better with the setting powder.  It gave me more of an airbrushed finish (or at least I thought so).  As I'm typing this, I realize that perhaps I should buy the foundation since I liked it so much?  I just had my eye on the Chanel perfection lumiere or the Givenchy photo perfexion.  Do you have an opinion on the Givenchy foundation?  I need to see if there's a Givenchy thread.


  OMG you wear the Hourglass Foundation? WHAT SHADE? I didn't know where to start.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Sage! I had the hourglass foundation in chestnut. Although I'm a smidge darker than you, I think that color will be a good match for you too.   





sagehen said:


> OMG you wear the Hourglass Foundation? WHAT SHADE? I didn't know where to start.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 29, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey Sage! I had the hourglass foundation in chestnut. Although I'm a smidge darker than you, I think that color will be a good match for you too.


 Hey! Happy Weekend! Thanks for this. I might consider this during Sephora's VIB sale.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have too many foundations on my wishlist for the sephora sale. I need to start whittling things down.   





sagehen said:


> Hey! Happy Weekend! Thanks for this. I might consider this during Sephora's VIB sale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Thanks for your consideration but I'm in for whatever the thread decides.  Plus, the upcoming Sephora sale will give me an excuse to buy some more eyeshadows.  Lol.  That said, I do like having more color options.  But again, I'm in for whatever the thread decides.
> 
> I liked the Hourglass foundation.  It definitely kept my oily skin in check.  Some days, I didn't set it with powder (because it is liquid to powder), other days, I did set it with powder.  Oddly enough, I liked the foundation better with the setting powder.  It gave me more of an airbrushed finish (or at least I thought so).  As I'm typing this, I realize that perhaps I should buy the foundation since I liked it so much?  I just had my eye on the Chanel perfection lumiere or the Givenchy photo perfexion.  Do you have an opinion on the Givenchy foundation?  I need to see if there's a Givenchy thread.







Meka YOU/WE _*are*_ the thread.  Be inspired by the shades of spring that move you---make you happy!!!  If you need spring E/Ss the Sephora sale is your oyster.
    BTW, did you ever get that TF e/s palette that you wanted?

    Awesome about the Hg foundation.  Putting it on my list.  I like to have options because it seems as soon as I find a foundation that I love it gets discontinued.  I had
    heard that recently about Chanel PL but when I rechecked the list I saw that my shade # 54 is being spared the chopping block.  I also like the Chanel Double 
    Perfection Lumière powder foundation.  It goes on effortlessly and fast.  It's my go-to foundation when I'm in a hurry.  The new Chanel PLV appears to have fewer dark 
    shades---think I need to get matched in-store for that one. I just ordered the new Guerlain foundation, terra-cotta bronzer and bronzer brush---you know my rear 
    should be in that Low-Buy thread but it's in direct conflict w/my YOLO philosophy to life.  I was going to get them during the Sephora sale but getting them at Nordies 
    gave me the triple points, 6% off via Ebates, free shipping & unencumbered returns.  I know I would get free shipping w/VIBR but this still made good financial sense 
    for me.  I've not yet explored the Givenchy foundations and yes, there is a thread.  They have some new items coming out for summer.  Closing my eyes now!!!!

      http://www.specktra.net/t/183206/givenchy-cosmetics/60


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love this thread!  I am always in such a rush, and I don't see it easily.. it's always somewhere in the secondary pages.. grr.  I don't know, sometimes I think the set up for the site needs to be tweaked a bit.

  so many threads -- and yes, I agree new Specktra members should be able to post.. but they start new threads, in addition to the gazillion others. I just get to see the first page.. my bad I guess.

  My makeup today was for shopping/ errands as Bert was golfing today -- and so I did a very simple eye== painterly paint pot, with the Naked Basics colours and the best formula yet for a matte finish -- as good as Chanel's imo.. it's the EL True colour lipsticks.  I have them from testing them months ago, and have been digging in to find new /old treasures.

  oh, I did use UD Covet pencil on my bottom waterline and in the corners.. it's a green teal colour.  It looked quite polished!


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2014)

Makeup for dinner party tonight.. 

  Wearing a green/turquoise dress with palm patterns on it.. lol.  Yes, it looks vintage but it's not.  

  Using MAC aqua matte ES, with a tiny bit of MAC vanilla on mid eye and towards tear duct.. this makes the aqua colour almost watercolour and with a bit of shine.  Orange MAC matte in crease with bronzer (BB no. 1 on contour), gesso MAC with vanilla on top for under brow.

  have been using Dk Brown Anastasia on eyebrows since I deepened the shade a bit and made it more copper/gold -- it works fine, but I think I need to tweak it a bit. ha.

  Foundation:  Koh Gen Doh moisturizing with Chanel Intonation on top.. and a bit of CD Coral B. on top.  Powder : La Mer.

  Still using the Covet liner on waterline and below.. lots of mascara and falsies.

  lips:  Jeffrey / Kat Von D.

  I think I look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  orange clutch -- black suede wrap shoes.. yeaaaaaaa... 

  hot date!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I love this thread!  I am always in such a rush, and I don't see it easily.. it's always somewhere in the secondary pages.. grr.  I don't know, sometimes I think the set up for the site needs to be tweaked a bit.
> 
> so many threads -- and yes, I agree new Specktra members should be able to post.. but they start new threads, in addition to the gazillion others. I just get to see the first page.. my bad I guess.
> 
> ...






Hi there HG...I have the same issue finding the threads that I like to frequent because there are so many---I've started bookmarking them.  In addition to an 
    abundance of new threads there are a ton of old ones too that haven't been used in years.

    I went for a simple look today too because I wanted to try my new *YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush **Fuchsia Desinvolte. * I'm totally smitten with the formula---it is so 
    incredibly light & non-sticky and it goes on with such ease.  I'm telling you I _*love*_ it.   It looks like a bottle of nail polish and the applicator is oval w/a hole & tiny
    apparatus in the center that the product adheres to as you pull the applicator out.  You only need a very small amount for the cheeks---it's very pigmented and it 
    blends nicely.  I wore it _under_ Chanel DPL powder foundation.  I'm seriously considering an orange K & B.

    In addition to my usual basic products, I wore *MAC Aurora pigmen*t (pinked taupe) from lid to brow and *MAC Embrace Me *(pink) e/s slightly in the crease & just 
    above it.  To be on trend I used *MAC Tealo* (dark green) on the lower lash line.  For my lips & cheeks I used *YSL **Baby Doll Kiss & Blush **Fuchsia Desinvolte* & 
*    YSL Rose Baby Doll NP* that I've had for a long time but it was a great match w/ YSL the K & B.

    I love when you mention Bert---he's become the resident celebrity!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Makeup for dinner party tonight..
> 
> Wearing a green/turquoise dress with palm patterns on it.. lol.  Yes, it looks vintage but it's not.
> 
> ...


 Your dress sounds really pretty, and I love the makeup look that you constructed.  Love Intonation BTW!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there HG...I have the same issue finding the threads that I like to frequent because there are so many---I've started bookmarking them.  In addition to an
> abundance of new threads there are a ton of old ones too that haven't been used in years.
> 
> I went for a simple look today too because I wanted to try my new *YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush **Fuchsia Desinvolte. * I'm totally smitten with the formula---it is so
> ...


  MAC Aurora Pigment! I need to pull this baby back out! I used that thing a ton when I first got it. I have revived it a few times, but always seem to forget about my pigments! 
  Even when I don't have a look to post, I love checking in here!! Just like your post... lots of these remind me to use products I've forgotten about!


----------



## Spectacular (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been looking through this thread and I really love the idea and spirit behind it, I hope I can catch the next theme and create a look based on it. I've really enjoyed many of you ladies' looks and conversations.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> MAC Aurora Pigment! I need to pull this baby back out! I used that thing a ton when I first got it. I have revived it a few times, but always seem to forget about my pigments!
> Even when I don't have a look to post, I love checking in here!! Just like your post... lots of these remind me to use products I've forgotten about!


 





Hi Pixie Honey!!!  There is something about Aurora Pigment---the soft neutral color & the sheen that it leaves on the eyes.  It's a great pigment for creating a ton
of looks--especially neutral eye looks.  I used it to create that reverse smokey eye that you did.  Just wonderful!  I think that's the only pigment that I use repeatedly.
I will be having a_* 'pigment week'*_, during our April theme because I have several pastels as well as vibrant purples, etc.  I'll put them into a basket at the beginning of
the week--otherwise I'd forget about them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

Spectacular said:


> I've been looking through this thread and I really love the idea and spirit behind it, I hope I can catch the next theme and create a look based on it. I've really enjoyed many of you ladies' looks and conversations.






and *WELCOME* Spectacular!!!  Please feel free to join us at any time!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

ok, so April is pigment week, or month?  I have quite a few, but don't really have the time to use them much.. except for a very few


----------



## meka72 (Mar 30, 2014)

Awwww thanks Medgal. My skills and makeup stash are nowhere near the skill set and stash that you ladies have. I don't want y'all to be stuck because I'm lame. Lol.   I didn't pull the trigger on the Givenchy foundation but will likely pick it up before the sephora sale is over.    





Medgal07 said:


> :lol:  [COLOR=008000]Meka YOU/WE _*are*_ the thread.  Be inspired by the shades of spring that move you---make you happy!!!  If you need spring E/Ss the Sephora sale is your [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]oyster.[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]    BTW, did you ever get that TF [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]e/s palette that you wanted?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]    Awesome about the Hg foundation.  Putting it on my list.  I like to have options because it seems as soon as I find a foundation that I love it gets discontinued.  I had[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]    heard that recently [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]about Chanel PL but when I rechecked the list I saw that my shade # 54 is being spared the chopping block.  I also like the Chanel Double[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]    Perfection Lumière powder foundation.  It goes on [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]effortlessly and fast.  It's my go-to foundation when I'm in a hurry.  The new Chanel PLV appears to have fewer dark[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]    shades---think I need to get matched in-store for that one. I just ordered the [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]new Guerlain foundation, terra-cotta bronzer and bronzer brush---you know my rear [/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]    should be in that[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Low-Buy[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]thread but it's in direct conflict w/my YOLO philosophy to life.  I was going to get [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]them during the Sephora sale but getting them at Nordies[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]    gave me the triple points, 6% off via[/COLOR][COLOR=008000] Ebates, [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]free [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]shipping & unencumbered returns.  I know I would get free shipping w/VIBR but this [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]still [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]made good financial [/COLOR][COLOR=008000]sense[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]    for me.  I've not yet explored the Givenchy foundations and yes, there is a thread.  They have some new items coming out for summer.  Closing my eyes now!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=008000]    [/COLOR]http://www.specktra.net/t/183206/givenchy-cosmetics/60


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like pressed pigments better but I like this idea cause I have several pigments that I haven't used out of sheer not wanting to make a mess out of them lol.  So pigments it is!   @herGreyness that outfit sounds amazing! And the makeup does too. I can imagine Bert going all oogly eyed at the sigh!!!! Ya gotta make them speechless I always say !  @medgal I want to see that tealo color I've heard so much about it but I'm afraid I'll start hunting for it if I fall In love !!! I'm sure it looked super cute!   Hoping everyone is having a nice relaxing lazy Sunday !


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

just lost $$ monoply$$ to Bert and his gang of thieves.. lol


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> just lost $$ monoply$$ to Bert and his gang of thieves.. lol


   Hahaha don't you know you always have to be the "bank" !!!! That's the only way to win he he he he (wink!**)   I'm not implying I steal from it! (Much)


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

I always steal at Monopoly


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 30, 2014)

Lmfao! And still you lost! He's got a band of bandits!!!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

yep

  a bunch of con artists and thieves.. lol


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yep
> 
> a bunch of con artists and thieves.. lol


  They must be Latin.  I should know ;p


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, so April is pigment week, or month?  I have quite a few, but don't really have the time to use them much.. except for a very few


 No ladies---*April is multicolor month*---the colors are up to you----what inspires you as far as the season is concerned.  If it's pastels and or brights---you get to
  decide.  Within that theme you can do other things to help with the underlying goal of the thread, which is to *USE Our Products Maximally.*  So, what I decided to do is
  use the same blush and/or highlighter for a week at a time. I will have a 'pigment' week that corresponds with the color (s) that I select because I don't reach for my 
  pigments often enough.  I will also select the colors, like lilac, peach, soft blue & pink (pastels) that remind me of easter.  Feel free to do what I'm doing but you may 
  have other items in your stash that you'd like to target.

  I hope this makes sense.  The intent is to be flexible and too restrictive----have fun while using our products and share what you're doing----written and/or photo---
  whatever suits your level of comfort.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I always steal at Monopoly


   You girls are naughty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you're here!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a question about Ben Nye powders.  Sage, I know you mentioned it before, but I can't keep them straight.  What's the difference btwn Mojave and the Luxury Set Powders.  I remember you mentioning the Mojave...  but forgot what you sadi about them. 


  MEdgal, can you post the pic of the flower box. 

  Right now I'm super obsessed with peach/coral and red/coral.  Think Mac hibiscus and Fresh and frisky.   I'm going to keep up with the 30 day lipstick challenge. 

  I like Med's idea of wearing a product a few times a week.  LIba always talks about creating a go to look for each season, and keep that in a bag for days you're rushing, or don't have ideas.   

  I say we combine it all.  I think we all have enough lipsticks to rotate, and have some products we need to learn to use/love.     

  can we have a few main colors for suggestions though?  I know I'm all over the place...  



I'm determined to finish organizing my stash, and playing in makeup while Im off work the next few weeks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hoping everyone is having a nice relaxing lazy Sunday !


    Mosha, only use pigments if you want to--*the color theme is spring*---the colors are what *you* select based on
   what spring means to you.  I decided to do a week of pigments because they're products in my stash that don't 
   get a lot of love.  I'll also be using the same blush and/highlighter for week-long intervals because I'm drowning
   in them and for me, a greater impact may be realized if I use these products every day, for 1 week intervals.  
   That's how we're able to use up our basic products, like foundation---because we use it everyday. 

   I'll swatch Tealo for you tomorrow when there's day light


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I like Med's idea of wearing a product a few times a week.  LIba always talks about creating a go to look for each season, and keep that in a bag for days you're rushing, or don't have ideas.
> 
> I say we combine it all.  I think we all have enough lipsticks to rotate, and have some products we need to learn to use/love.
> 
> ...


  Not everyone likes pastels so this flower box may inspire some of your choices:




 Pretty I love your choice of peaches and corals too!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *I have a question about Ben Nye powders.  Sage, I know you mentioned it before, but I can't keep them straight.  What's the difference btwn Mojave and the Luxury Set Powders.  I remember you mentioning the Mojave...  but forgot what you sadi about them. *    can we have a few main colors for suggestions though?  I know I'm all over the place...       I'm determined to finish organizing my stash, and playing in makeup while Im off work the next few weeks.


  The Mojave range is the set of shades of foundation, powders, concealers, etc for women of color, specifically, brown. The Mojave Luxury Loose Powder shades are: Camel, Olive Sand, Dolce, Clay, Nutmeg and Dark Cocoa. A few others come only in pressed form but I cannot remember the names of those right off. There are eight shades in pressed form.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pretty, here's another flower box w/different flowers:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hoping everyone is having a nice relaxing lazy Sunday !


    Mosha, here's MAC Power Point Eye Pencil, *Tealo*.  It's dark green---appears almost forrest green but when wiping the pencil off my hand w/a wet wipe you can see 
   it's teal based.  HTHs.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 31, 2014)

Medgal, I love these colors and will use it as my inspiration. I gravitate towards more intense colors. Pastels do NOT look good on me.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]Pretty, here's another flower box w/different flowers:[/COLOR]


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

That looks so pretty ! I think I have a similar color by benefit hmmm will check


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, I love these colors and will use it as my inspiration. I gravitate towards more intense colors. Pastels do NOT look good on me.


    You know Meka, I think I remember that pastels were not a favorite of the thread last year so I say whatever works for you that you just love right?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty, here's another flower box w/different flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!  I was looking them up and was getting confused with the mojave and other colors.  Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *Thanks!  I'll be using this one!  *
> 
> Thank you!  I was looking them up and was getting confused with the mojave and other colors.  Thanks!


    Cool, Pretty!  That plus your corals/peaches---you're all set!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 31, 2014)

SPRING THEME!!! Woooohoooo

  So last day of Green Theme, going into Spring Theme, and chatting about pigments had me grabbing all sorts of misc. products today!! YAY!!! Thread Mission Accomplished!

*FACE*
  Make Up For Ever HD Elixir (for skin prep)
  Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation in Sand Beige
  MAC Strobe Cream (mixed into my foundation)
  Nars Light Reflecting Setting Powder
  MAC Bareness Blush
  MAC Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte to highlight

*EYES*
  Benefit High Brow for brow highlight
  MAC Pure Flash Electric Cool Eye Shadow on lid
  MAC Dynamo Electric Cool Eye Shadow in crease
  MAC Costa Riche Eye Kohl top liner
  MAC Chartreuse Pigment smudged under lower lashes (for a last nod to the Green Theme!)
  MAC Vanilla Pigment for inner tearduct highlight
  MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara

*LIPS*
  MAC Snapdragon Lipstick w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy Lip Liner


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> SPRING THEME!!! Woooohoooo
> 
> So last day of Green Theme, going into Spring Theme, and chatting about pigments had me grabbing all sorts of misc. products today!! YAY!!! Thread Mission Accomplished!
> 
> ...


 You are so, so beautiful Pix.  This look oozes spring---so fresh and pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm inspired and pulling my products for the week!


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful!

  Makes me feel like I need brow extensions.. lol.

  Very springy and soft


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> *Makes me feel like I need brow extensions.. lol.*
> 
> Very springy and soft






HG you're a riot.  I've learned not to be drinking a beverage when I read your posts---otherwise could result in involuntary emission onto computer monitor.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> HG you're a riot.  I've learned not to be drinking a beverage when I read your posts---otherwise could result in involuntary emission onto computer monitor.


  I've done this!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Not everyone likes pastels so this flower box may inspire some of your choices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  soo beautiful! where in the east coast are you!!? here in Mass in soo dark and rainy. i dont mind the cold but the view doesnt help my mood. you know.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

kimibos said:


> soo beautiful! where in the east coast are you!!? here in Mass in soo dark and rainy. i dont mind the cold but the view doesnt help my mood. you know.


  This is at my sister's in Westchester County, NY.  I'm in PA & NYC & we have loads of sun & warmth today!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

Enter later--system wonky


----------



## sagehen (Apr 1, 2014)

OK, I tried to be on theme today - I am wearing Cobalt blue e/l with a neutral eye and KVD Underage Red lipstcik (the one in the tube - got it for Christmas - I think I prefer the liquid lipsticks. The ones in the tube feel oddly waxy, but still give vivid, long-wearing color. The waxiness puts me off a little though). I was quasi-inspired by those beautiful flowers coexisting in one pot - so I figured the shades could be together on my face. I am having a high shcool flashback. I wore blue eyeliner like it was going out of style...WAIT - it was!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, I tried to be on theme today - I am wearing Cobalt blue e/l with a neutral eye and KVD Underage Red lipstcik (the one in the tube - got it for Christmas - I think I prefer the liquid lipsticks. The ones in the tube feel oddly waxy, but still give vivid, long-wearing color. The waxiness puts me off a little though). I was quasi-inspired by those beautiful flowers coexisting in one pot - so I figured the shades could be together on my face. *I am having a high shcool flashback. I wore blue eyeliner like it was going out of style...WAIT - it was!*







Sage you're too cute!!!  We don't go by the makeup rules around here.  Besides which, who makes these rules anyway?  I love blue e/s & eyeliner!  I saw a woman 
         on TV wearing blue e/s and it was REALLY nice---very tastefully done.  I'm guessing she was in her forties and she looked amazing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Happy April Everyone!!!*





For this week I've decided to use a pigment or two in every look, and the same highlighter all week.   I'll be using Estēe Lauder's Illuminating Powder Gelee
in *Modern Mercury*.  This has been my go-to highlighter for the past couple of years and I've completely used one, and I'm halfway through yet another.  
The only reason that I'm using it for this week besides just loving it so much, is because a dear friend just sent me a brand new one.  It's a limited edition powder so
she had to have gone out of her way, and budget to get it. I also used my sisters flower box as inspiration for today's look, magenta/vibrant plum.

*EYES: *
UDPP
MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base
MAC *Aloha* (Dirty Cocoa Brown) Pigment from lid to brow
Tom Ford *Crushed Amethyst *e/s palette:  
        Deep burgundy to outer vee,  lower & upper lash lines
NARS *Rue Bonaparte* eyeliner to lower waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronze Universal makeup base to prime 
Chanel Joues Contraste Blush *# 88 *, *Vivacité* (Bright Pinked Magenta)
Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation in *80 Beige*
MAC P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Earthshine* MSF to contour
Estēe Lauder *Modern* *Mercury* Highlighter to high-points
MAC *Dark Secret* Sheer Mystery Powder to set
MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
Chanel *Plum*, Variation Aqua Crayon Lip Colour Pencil *21*
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense *Rayonnante* (Bright Pinkish Plum) *145*
Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer *Tocade *(Plum)

*NAILS:*
Chanel Coup De Coeur (Cool Magenta) 609


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kimibos* 

d   soo beautiful! where in the east coast are you!!? here in Mass in soo dark and rainy. i dont mind the cold but the view doesnt help my mood. you know. 



  oh dear, I spent one semester in Boston.. and was ready to jump out a window by the time it was over.  I am a latina.. lol


  everybody was drunk or stoned then too.. hahaha


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear, I spent one semester in Boston.. and was ready to jump out a window by the time it was over.  I am a latina.. lol
> 
> *everybody was drunk or stoned then too.. hahaha*


  LOL We are VERY Liberal! 

  i actually love boston. i moved here when i was 13yrs old. and i cant see myself living anywhere else! My dream is to move right in the city. i live in the greater boston area right now.
  but yes the winter is awful, and i know people can be seen distant and cold to outsiders. 
  My mom is a different person in the summer, more happy than in the winter. she really misses the warm weather from honduras.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

Medgal, how do you like light boost? I was told I should use bright forecast.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Medgal, how do you like light boost? I was told I should use bright forecast.


 All of this, plus WHY had no one mentioned Peach Lustre to me? I am intrigued. I just placed an order. Shoot.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> SPRING THEME!!! Woooohoooo
> 
> So last day of Green Theme, going into Spring Theme, and chatting about pigments had me grabbing all sorts of misc. products today!! YAY!!! Thread Mission Accomplished!
> 
> ...


  I know right??   I might just get all three now and decide for myself.  But I honestly, never see what these "brightening/highlighters" are supposed to do.    Even in online before/afters.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

I tried the Hourglass foundation today.  The darker shade range did not work for me.  I need colors inbtwn theSable and chestnut.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Pretty look!
> In what order do you put these products on?
> I know before we've talked about putting blush under powder. Are you all still doing that? HOw is it working?
> 
> ...


  I typically use the Nars powder to set everything after I'm done. But in this case, I did reapply some blush and my highlight afterwards. Sometimes I think the Nars powder mutes everything down, especially if I use a little too much... which is really easy to do! I like the soft focus effect of the Nars powder, but sometimes I want my blush and highlighter to pop more, so I'll put another light layer of those products on top after setting with the Nars. HTH


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I typically use the Nars powder to set everything after I'm done. But in this case, I did reapply some blush and my highlight afterwards. Sometimes I think the Nars powder mutes everything down, especially if I use a little too much... which is really easy to do! I like the soft focus effect of the Nars powder, but sometimes I want my blush and highlighter to pop more, so I'll put another light layer of those products on top after setting with the Nars. HTH


  I had looked at a Wayne Goss tutorial, in which he uses the NARS powder (LighReflecting) OVER prep and primers.. and puts the foundation on TOP of the powder. I initially thought, man, what a glop up.. lol.  But I did try it today, and it looks great.. really smooth and no glop up.  It gives a soft matte look but not cake face.

  check it out ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Medgal, how do you like light boost? I was told I should use bright forecast.


    I really like it---I'm on my third one.  It should run out soon and I replaced it a while back with Bright Forecast for no
   other reason but to try a different one.  
   I didn't even remember which one I had purchased and had to go look when I read your post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Now I'm happy I did get BF & I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> All of this, plus WHY had no one mentioned Peach Lustre to me? I am intrigued. I just placed an order. Shoot.


  Well now you'll have to tell us about Peach Lustre cause that was never even on my radar screen


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried the Hourglass foundation today.  The darker shade range did not work for me.  I need colors inbtwn theSable and chestnut.


  Geez---just too many products to try.  I recently ordered the new Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid in
 *Fonce.  *I've been pretty satisfied w/two Chanel foundations but they're putting some on the chopping block, so I 
  thought I'd start looking at other brands now.  Let us know how you like the HG foundation once you've found the 
  shade that you're happy with.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had looked at a Wayne Goss tutorial, in which he uses the NARS powder (LighReflecting) OVER prep and primers.. and puts the foundation on TOP of the powder. I initially thought, man, what a glop up.. lol.  But I did try it today, and it looks great.. really smooth and no glop up.  It gives a soft matte look but not cake face.
> 
> check it out ladies!


 I'm game HG.  I've been wearing my blush, especially cream ones under my foundation.  I'll try putting the NLRP 
   over the primers, and then my foundation. I'm a chicken so I think I'll try it w/my Chanel DPL powder foundation 
   first....then I'll try it w/my liquid foundation.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm game HG.  I've been wearing my blush, especially cream ones under my foundation.  I'll try putting the NLRP
> over the primers, and then my foundation. I'm a chicken so I think I'll try it w/my Chanel DPL powder foundation
> first....then I'll try it w/my liquid foundation.


  I'm going to try it too... It's gonna be weird! HeeHee


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm going to try it as well... ya never know.  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm going to try it as well... ya never know.  LOL


    I had to copy and paste it onto a note pad so I don't get the sequence mixed up.  I'll try it on a day that I'm not in a hurry---otherwise it could be a disaster
   of my own making.


----------



## User38 (Apr 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Woah! Wonder what made him think to try that application technique!!?? But if it's "HerGreyness Approved" I can give it a try! Can you link the video? I'll check it out... Thanks!
> 
> I'm going to try it too... It's gonna be weird! HeeHee


  Creative people are always looking for diff ways to skin a cat.. his just work sometimes!  It's worked for me today again, and yes, so far, it's HG approved
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I used the chanel cream blush too, and powdered over it too.. looks really natural!

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyQsVyGadbY


  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5BpqJhyTow

  hope it works for you guys too!  Also look at the concealer tip.. it works too!  I use primer on my eyebrows for products to stick, this is a new approach to concealer using primers.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Creative people are always looking for diff ways to skin a cat.. his just work sometimes!  It's worked for me today again, and yes, so far, it's HG approved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks for the links---I need that bit of remedial help before I try this---the thing is, you get so reliant on whatever order you choose to apply your
   products that you do it w/o even giving much thought to it.  So I'll watch the videos to prepare myself and remain cognizant that I'm changing the order in 
   which I apply my products.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey ladies, I hope you're well. Last week, I didn't have time to do more than the basic eye look (black winged liner and mascara when I remembered) but I incorporated this month's theme (spring colors inspired by the lovely flower pics up thread) with my lipstick. Iosy wore pinks, reds and purples. Sorry that's all I can remember. Lol.   This week, My lip color will change but everything else will remain the same:  Mary Kay time wise moisturizer with SPF  Korres anti-aging primer Clinique pore minimizing foundation in pecan (applied with BB sponge) Nars Liberté blush Dior Amber diamond to highlight Mac RiRi Woo lipstick and gloss Cover girl/Loreal black gel liner Dior mascara  I'm going to try to do at least one eye look for work this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm trying to complete a look everyday this week because I'll be out of commission for just a bit.  I'm having shoulder surgery next Monday on my dominant side.
I'll be lucky if I can eat w/my left hand let-a-lone put on makeup.  Today's look started w/just a neutral eye look and nothing else because I went to the dentist.
But....afterwards I did incorporate some happy colors.  Like last week, I'll be using the same illuminator all week.  This week it will be Estee Lauder's Illuminating
Powder Gelee in *Heat Wave*, a pale gold champagne color.  Instead of pigments I'll use a different neutral eyeshadow palette each day, with a different bright lipstick
each day.

Monday's final look:

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base
MAC *All Woman Quad:*
*       Brains & Brawn *(Midtone Taupe) from lid to brow
 *Black Magique  *( Deep Black) outer vee
*       Flawless Figure*  ( Pale Warm White) to brow
NARS *Rue Bonaparte* (Pale Beige) eyeliner to lower waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation in *Fonce*
 MAC P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **TerracottaBronzing Powder **07* Estēe Lauder *Heat Wave* Highlighter to high-points
YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in *Orange Fougueux 04*
MAC *Dark Secret* Sheer Mystery Powder to set
MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
Chanel* Orange Intense**, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Orange Fougueux 04*

*NAILS:*
MAC *Quiet Time *(Beige Nude)


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm going to try to do at least one eye look for work this week.


 Meka, winged liner---like really---Miss Novice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think not.  I haven't done a wing that I'm comfortable wearing even just around the house!!!  Good for you!!!
   How do you like Amber Diamond?  I love it & was sorry that I didn't get Rose Diamond but I've heard Dior is releasing a similar product to replace both Amber Diamond 
   & Rose Diamond.  They're in the round compact this time & I'm definitely going for the Rose Diamond counterpart.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been stuck on neutral eyes and bright lips for two weeks. I have at least rotated the lips.  Medgal - here's hoping for a smooth surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Medgal - here's hoping for a smooth surgery and a speedy recovery!


   You're on theme Sage!!  I struggled on Monday because it was cold, rainy & dreary.  Were it not for daffodils everywhere I wouldn't know that it's spring!!!
  Thanks so much for your well-wishes!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2014)

Medgal, tell me more about the tom Ford Illuminate.   

  Definitely wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 8, 2014)

Theme Face!!!!! Oh, the exclamation points are because I am excited, not because I expect y'all to be lol  FACE: CoverGirl Queen Oil Free makeup,  Q725 Golden Honey L'Oreal True Match concealer crayon, N6-7-8 to cover up dark spots and under eyes Iman Oil Blotting Pressed Powder, Medium  EYES: EL DW cream shadow Cafe Au Lait, all over except browbone MAC Shale on lid, Trax in crease Rimmel London brow pencil, 001 Dark Brown Sephora Atomic Volume Mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: NYX lip pencil, Purple Rain KVD Lipstick, Backstage Bambi


----------



## Anneri (Apr 8, 2014)

Med, I hope your surgery will go well! Have a speedy recovery! *hugs*  I completely failed this thread and the low-buy one lately. At on point in March my makeup mojo left and I can't find it! There were complete days where I didn't wore any MU at all (*gasp*) and when I did, I wore looks that are the equivalent of a comfy pair of jeans - nothing fancy, but at least you're not wearing PJs. I wanted to do the 30days lipstick challenge but recognized that I don't wear lipstick when I'm alone at home (so most of the time) and rather wear glosses then.  At least I still polish my nails or I'd give back my Specktra card! Now I'm on a short trip to the Blackforest and Northern Italy and I always pack minimal MU. At least I packed some colourful lippies!   The only thing that I wore religiously last month was Les Beiges powder. When I got it I liked the Nars Illuminating Powder better, but now I really like it over my BB cream.   Any ideas how to get out of my funk? It seems a shame - all these drawers of pretty MU that I don't use! I'm just so impatient these days that it seems a complete wandre of time to put on an elaborate fotd. Help?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Medgal, tell me more about the tom Ford Illuminate.
> 
> Definitely wishing you a speedy recovery!


   Thank you Pretty!

   The TF Shade & Illuminate that I wore in Monday's look is a dual compact---I like the products but I don't like the way they're co-mingled 
   because the illuminate is stark white and the shade/contour is brown.  My OCD side wants them separate because it looks awful otherwise.
   On the other hand, I love the performance of the products, especially the shade/contour.





   TF recently re-released another Illuminator, Fire Lust.  It's a liquid product which I like because you can mix it with your foundation or dab it on
   your facial high points.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

sagehen said:


> KVD Lipstick, Backstage Bambi


 Well apparently they're invisible Sage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As soon as I read that my eyes immediately scanned your post for exclamation points!
   I looked up the lipstick and it's GORGEOUS and sounds like a really nice combo w/the eye look you put together.  I love Trax!

kat von d lipstick backstage bambi


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Any ideas how to get out of my funk?* It seems a shame - all these drawers of pretty MU that I don't use! I'm just so impatient these days that it seems a complete wandre of time to put on an elaborate fotd. Help?


 Thank you so much Anneri!

​   Missing mojos seem to be contagious around here.  As you've probably read, I lost my MAC mojo.
   I think you'll find your MU mojo again---lip gloss & nail polish definitely count, and so what if you missed a day here or there




 Maybe you'll find your mojo in the Blackforest 



---_you take the most amazing trips_, I might add!  You're already headed in the right direction w/your colorful lippies.

   Glad you're loving Les Beiges!  Let's see, _how to get out of a MU funk?  _I think the fact that you're still enjoying some of your products and taking them along with you
   is a good sign.  You don't need a full face---continue to go with what your mood dictates.  You're still making an effort---one day it won't feel like '_effort_' but something 
   you know to be fun and enjoyable.  Often other things in life distract us from enjoyment too.  If that's the case, I hope it gets better too.



 Enjoy your trip Anneri!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info Med.  I don't want to get addicted to Tom Ford yet. 
  I need some more zero's in my salary. 


  Sage, that sounds like a hot look!!!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 8, 2014)

Trust me, my winged liner was not right, at least not on my left eye. But I was running late and had no time to fix it. I'm sure I left the house looking like The Joker.   I've had amber diamond since November and forgot about it because I've been using other highlighters. But that's partly because I stored it out of sight. I like that amber diamond is a very subtle highlight. That said, because I've been using more obvious highlighters, I've had to restrain myself from piling amber diamond on.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]Meka, winged liner---like really---Miss Novice.  :haha: I think not.  I haven't done a wing that I'm comfortable wearing even just around the house!!!  Good for you!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   How do you like Amber Diamond?  I love it & was sorry that I didn't get Rose Diamond but I've heard Dior is releasing a similar product to replace both Amber Diamond[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   & Rose Diamond.  [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]They're in the round compact this time & I'm definitely going for the Rose Diamond counterpart.[/COLOR]


----------



## meka72 (Apr 8, 2014)

Medgal, I'm trying to catch up on the thread but sleep is coming down on me. Good luck on your surgery and I hope you have a speedy recovery!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]I'm trying to complete a look everyday this week because I'll be out of commission for just a bit.  I'm having shoulder surgery next Monday on my dominant side.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]I'll be lucky if I can eat w/my left hand let-a-lone put on makeup.  Today's look started w/just a neutral eye look and nothing else because I went to the dentist.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]But....afterwards I did incorporate some happy colors.  Like last week, I'll be using the same illuminator all week.  This week it will be Estee Lauder's Illuminating[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]Powder Gelee in *Heat Wave*, a pale gold champagne color.  Instead of pigments I'll use a  different neutral eyeshadow palette each day, with a different bright lipstick [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]each day. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]Monday's final look: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]*EYES: *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]UDPP[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]MAC *All Woman Quad:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]*       Brains & Brawn* (Midtone Taupe) from lid to brow[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]       *Black Magique  *( Deep Black) outer vee[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]*       Flawless Figure*  ( Pale Warm White) to brow[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080] [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]NARS [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]*Rue Bonaparte*[/COLOR][COLOR=800080] (Pale Beige) eyeliner to lower waterline[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]Guerlain [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation in *Fonce* [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=800080]MAC P & P [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]*Light Boost*[/COLOR][COLOR=800080] Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **TerracottaBronzing Powder * *07* [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]Estēe Lauder *Heat Wave*[/COLOR][COLOR=800080] Highlighter to high-points[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in *Orange Fougueux 04* [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]MAC *Dark Secret* Sheer Mystery Powder to set  MAC Fix + to set[/COLOR]    [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]Chanel[/COLOR]*[COLOR=800080] Orange Intense[/COLOR]**,*  [COLOR=800080]Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush[/COLOR] *[COLOR=800080]Orange Fougueux [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]04[/COLOR]*  [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]MAC *Quiet Time *(Beige Nude)[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks for the info Med.  *I don't want to get addicted to Tom Ford yet. *
> I need some more zero's in my salary.
> 
> 
> ...






I don't think too many people make precise wings---I think it's acceptable if they're close.  I need to practice!  I love the way they look---just not on me when I do it.
        Glad you took Amber Diamond out of hiding.  It really is pretty!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 9, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Trust me, my winged liner was not right, at least not on my left eye. But I was running late and had no time to fix it. I'm sure I left the house looking like The Joker.   I've had amber diamond since November and forgot about it because I've been using other highlighters. But that's partly because I stored it out of sight. I like that amber diamond is a very subtle highlight. That said, because I've been using more obvious highlighters, I've had to restrain myself from piling amber diamond on.


  Meka:  My wings have not been right all week. I am sitting at my desk looking like a low-budget Cleopatra today lol. That's what I get for doing them with the wrong brush, in my car lol.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 9, 2014)

At least you girls can do winged liner! My eyes are hooded which prevents doing a proper wing. *sadface*  Med, thanks for the kind words! Maybe I'll post some pics of the trip in the np thread. Right now I'm near Freiburg where I went to university - it's a but like coming home. Tomorrow we'll do a small roadtrip and drive through Switzerland to Northern Italy. I've still to do my nails (purple holo!) - eeek!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Med, thanks for the kind words! Maybe I'll post some pics of the trip in the np thread. Right now I'm near Freiburg where I went to university - it's a but like coming home. Tomorrow we'll do a small roadtrip and drive through Switzerland to Northern Italy. I've still to do my nails (purple holo!) - eeek!






Oh your trip sounds lovely!  I hope the beauty of it all cheers you!  ENJOY!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sage, trying to do winged liner in the car takes talent. But I'm sure that The Joker trumps low budget Cleopatra. Lol.   





sagehen said:


> Meka:  My wings have not been right all week. I am sitting at my desk looking like a low-budget Cleopatra today lol. That's what I get for doing them with the wrong brush, in my car lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Any ideas how to get out of my funk? It seems a shame - all these drawers of pretty MU that I don't use! I'm just so impatient these days that it seems a complete wandre of time to put on an elaborate fotd. Help?


  I got my mojo back once by looking at inspirational pics.    Recently, organizing my stash is helping...  But when you get busy, or go through something, sometimes it's not there, and that's ok.  You'll get it back.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ladies, do I need Guerlain bronzer? I don't really use bronzer mostly I'm confused how to use it. I know it can be used to contour, which is not how I'd use it. Bronzer can be used like blush/highlighter right?  Can it be used all over the face?


----------



## sagehen (Apr 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Ladies, do I need Guerlain bronzer? I don't really use bronzer mostly I'm confused how to use it. I know it can be used to contour, which is not how I'd use it. Bronzer can be used like blush/highlighter right?  Can it be used all over the face?


  I hate to co-sign on an expensive lemming, but Meka, you "need" the Guerlain bronzer in No. 7 or No. 8. I use No. 8 and I love it. It is matte and blends so nicely over the skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I got my mojo back once by looking at inspirational pics.    Recently, organizing my stash is helping...  But when you get busy, or go through something, sometimes it's not there, and that's ok.  You'll get it back.


  You're absolutely correct Pretty---looking at magazines and photos is a great motivator!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Ladies, do I need Guerlain bronzer? I don't really use bronzer mostly I'm confused how to use it. I know it can be used to contour, which is not how I'd use it. Bronzer can be used like blush/highlighter right? Can it be used all over the face?


   If you don't use bronzer then I wouldn't run out and buy one.  That said---the affects of bronzer can be so amazing!  
  I have to agree w/Sage--the Guerlain Terracotta bronzers are beautiful.  I have # 7 which is perfectly defining for 
  me as a contour.  I received #8 in the mail today to use as I start to darken driving around or just lounging in the 
  hammock this summer.  I love this bronzer so, so much!

  Again, I use it to contour the hollows (hard to find w/my big round face) of my cheeks, my hairline and my nose.
  I've never used it over my entire face because it's too dark as a finishing or setting powder.

  If you go for it, do it now while the Sephora sale is still on.  That's why I got #8, as well as a back up of Guerlain
  Terracotta Joli Teint Foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I hate to co-sign on an expensive lemming, but Meka, you "need" the Guerlain bronzer in No. 7 or No. 8. I use No. 8 and I love it. It is matte and blends so nicely over the skin.


 Totally agree Sage---but she could get it at a discount too via Sephora now.  Nothing better than discount disabling!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, I'm trying to catch up on the thread but sleep is coming down on me. Good luck on your surgery and I hope you have a speedy recovery!


  Thanks so much Meka---starting to get a little nervous as Monday approaches but that's normal.  It'll be over
   before I know it.  Hubs will be taking off several weeks to help me, & I just hope that doesn't cramp my hauling.  
   I should practice ordering online w/my left hand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Today's Look

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Quite Natural* PP to lids as a base
Tom Ford *Cocoa Mirage Quad:*
*       Warm Tan* to lid 
 *Deep Brown  *to crease 
*       Cream* to brow
 NARS *Rue Bonaparte* (Pale Beige) eyeliner to lower waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére Velvet* Foundation ----*OMG LOVE THIS FOUNDATION---AMAZING!!!*
 MAC P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *07* Estēe Lauder *Heat Wave* Highlighter to high-points
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange) 

*LIPS:*
 Chanel* Orange Intense**,* Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Orange Fougueux 04 --AGAIN - LOVE IT*

*NAILS:*
Tom Ford *Coral Beach* (Soft peachy coral)

ETA Photo.  System wouldn't upload earlier
I wish I had a better photo to show you the breath of Chanel PLV but I took this w/my iPAD.  I wish it were clear enough to better show this amazing foundation. IRL  My skin looks & feels like velvet.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> If you don't use bronzer then I wouldn't run out and buy one.  That said---the affects of bronzer can be so amazing!
> I have to agree w/Sage--the Guerlain Terracotta bronzers are beautiful.  I have # 7 which is perfectly defining for
> me as a contour.  I received #8 in the mail today to use as I start to darken driving around or just lounging in the
> hammock this summer.  I love this bronzer so, so much!
> ...


----------



## sagehen (Apr 11, 2014)

OK, I have time to elaborate now.  The Guerlain is SOOOOOOO much better than the CG Queen one. It is completely matte/satin, and there is none of that silvery shimmer that the CG has that sometimes does transfer to the face. It blends so much better also, so it is a breeze to contour with. I contour with it  (08) during the winter/spring, and I use it all over in the summer if I am still using foundation from the previous season. I use 07 all over at other times.  The product is smoother than the CG Queen, easier to pick up on a brush (I have had to dig so hard into my CGQ ones  that they always start to break up with use. Not so with the Guerlain. Frankly, where I am, with the difficulty in finding CG Queen products, the Guerlain is easier to put my hands on (OK that might not be relevant to you). I will tell you how much I like this product: I HATE perfumey (sp?) products, but I rides wit Guerlain bronzers. I want to buy another one now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *meka72* 

 Noooooooo!  Please don't tell me that I need this bronzer   I've already put in 2 order today.  Sage, I know that we have similar skintone but I'm more orange (lol) than you.  How do you use No. 8?  Danielle of The Style & Beauty Doctor is darker than me and uses No. 8 to contour.  I have the Sleek contour kit and don't need anything else so I think  that I'd use the guerlain bronzer all over.  Could I do that or is that too much?  Maybe I'll stick with the covergirl queen bronzer for the summer to figure out how I want to use bronzer and then pick up Guerlain at the November sephora sale? 

*And Medgal, thanks to you, I also want the teint joli foundation*.  I've already picked up two base products in the last month (Nars tinted moisturizer and UD Naked foundation) and am holding out to pick up Chanel perfection lumiere.  I don't need anything else!





  It's so, so nice Meka--the Terracotta Joli Teint Foundation is light and just perfect for summer and a great companion product to
  the Terracotta Bronzer---just say'in.  I don't recall ever using a bronzer as an all-over face powder, but I think It depends on the color.
  Bronzers, by design are supposed to be darker than your normal skin color.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just poked in here to say cheers to Medgal whom I'm sure is prob around here somewheres


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

sagehen said:


> The Guerlain is SOOOOOOO much better than the CG Queen one. It is completely matte/satin, and there is none of that silvery shimmer that the CG has that sometimes does transfer to the face. It blends so much better also, so it is a breeze to contour with. I contour with it (08) during the winter/spring, and I use it all over in the summer if I am still using foundation from the previous season. I use 07 all over at other times. The product is smoother than the CG Queen, easier to pick up on a brush (I have had to dig so hard into my CGQ ones that they always start to break up with use. Not so with the Guerlain. Frankly, where I am, with the difficulty in finding CG Queen products, the Guerlain is easier to put my hands on (OK that might not be relevant to you). I will tell you how much I like this product: I HATE perfumey (sp?) products, but I rides wit Guerlain bronzers. I want to buy another one now.


    Totally agree Sage---like I have to be careful not to pick up too much product---that's how fine it is.  I got the Guerlain Bronzer Brush which is so not necessary---I just happen
   to have a brush fetish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Just poked in here to say cheers to Medgal whom I'm sure is prob around here somewheres


   I honey!  Come on in and sit a spell!  Oh I could use some of that right about now!!!  Reminds me---I forgot to pick up the Kosher wine yesterday 



Passover starts 
   Monday.  Means I have to run out tomorrow.  Boo hiss!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello, long time lurker here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Peeking in to say hello and that I love your looks, ladies & enjoy reading them.
  Medgal - good luck with your surgery! Hugs!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't get caught without ur wine darling. Preparedness is the key.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Don't get caught without ur wine darling. Preparedness is the key.


  Indeed...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't have brisket w/o it!  How are you doing?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hello, long time lurker here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you Naynadine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is like a pre-op party---getting nervous but it will be over before I know---I have to be at hospital at 5:45 AM---first case--surgeon good 
  & fresh!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Good good! Finished the week without stabbing anyone with a fork which Earns me a medal.  Other than that wedding planning. Cause apparently it's 2 months to the date and I was caught up on work and other stuff and procrastinated a lot of it! But I'm technically only doing a small ceremony and dinner (30 guests) so it shouldn't be that big a deal right?   Wrong. Still a hot mess. But after I found the dress and still stuck to my budget everything is falling into place.   I'm changing my name in 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Please as soon as you're awake and making sense let us know everything went good w survey


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Not survey! Surgery!!!!   Geez.  3rd cup of wine is my excuse


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm changing my name in 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 So, so happy for you! Congrats a thousand times over!!!  You are going to be a* BEAUTIFUL* June bride.  Small is GREAT and just as special as a huge circus wrought 
  w/drama.  Not to mention the expense for a huge wedding---often amounts to what could be a handsome down payment on a home.  I get the desire for the big one
  cause I did it that way the first time. I was younger and not as wise.





 The second time it was hubs, me & two witnesses (friends) and two glorious weeks away on our honeymoon.

 Glad you didn't stab or shoot anyone this week--you'd be a Jail Bird instead of a June Bride---although my sister lives in Ossining & I could visit you at Sing-Sing.  
 Not a good idea although you would probably look great in an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yup.  We want a house ASAP. Been together for 4 years living together for 3 and it's time. Plus we want at least one mini mosha to run around... Small wedding is what it is


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Geez. 3rd cup of wine is my excuse


   LOL...I'd be under a table.  Mellow w/1, Tipsy w/2, Under the table w/3


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Please as soon as you're awake and making sense let us know everything went good w survey


  I'll have hubs post a note.  It's same day surgery & I hope to be home by 1:00 or so.  Then the fun begins.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yup. We want a house ASAP. Been together for 4 years living together for 3 and it's time. Plus we want at least one mini mosha to run around... Small wedding is what it is


  Awwwww.  I like that ---a mini mosha---someone to share your makeup!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Good. I'll be checking around 1pm for some info.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Geez. 3rd cup of wine is my excuse


   Actually Mo, I think it's autocorrect and type.  The system anticipates words and they're not always the words you intended!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yes!! Either a mini mosha to share my makeup with or a mini chuckie (bf) to offroad on my jeep with. Either way we win.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I know!! I'm always like "autocorrect you don't know me!!!"


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Good. I'll be checking around 1pm for some info.


    Okay doll!  Don't panic if there's nothing.  1PM is my wishful thinking.  Depending on how much pain medication I need immediately post-op, it could lengthen 
   my stay.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yes!! Either a mini mosha to share my makeup with or a mini chuckie (bf) to offroad on my jeep with. Either way we win.


  *Absolutely*!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok. Just a chronic worrier


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ok. Just a chronic worrier


  LOL. I think  I'm more concerned about my puppy being left alone for that long!

   Have you planned your wedding makeup?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  A little bit. Well I'm going with a very dewy natural look so far (it's a noon ceremony) and I will prob change for the reception and add some color to it


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Prob a hot pink smokey for the reception..


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Prob a hot pink smokey for the reception..


   I can't get enough pink---I go through phases with it.  Which e/s will you use?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Idk but I'm lovin that ud electric palette.  Loving it bad!  I prob Go w that


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Idk but I'm lovin that ud electric palette. Loving it bad! I prob Go w that


    Yes it has nice brights.  You have amazing skin.  What foundation do you use?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Studio sculpt.  It should stay put right


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

ThAts for nights. Daytime I use face and body. But the studio sculpt is my nighttime jam


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Studio sculpt. It should stay put right


 Yes.  I love SS.  I think SS is my fav MAC foundation. A little setting powder and a spritz of setting spray---you're good to go!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> ThAts for nights. Daytime I use face and body. But the studio sculpt is my nighttime jam


    I like F & B for summer and just casual times.
 I'm exploring some new ones too.

     http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/2400


----------



## meka72 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your impending wedding!  





mosha010 said:


> Good good! Finished the week without stabbing anyone with a fork which Earns me a medal.  Other than that wedding planning. Cause apparently it's 2 months to the date and I was caught up on work and other stuff and procrastinated a lot of it! But I'm technically only doing a small ceremony and dinner (30 guests) so it shouldn't be that big a deal right?   Wrong. Still a hot mess. But after I found the dress and still stuck to my budget everything is falling into place.   I'm changing my name in 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 12, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@] and [@]sagehen[/@], I didn't get the bronzer  I planned to get terracota #7 (since I avoid the sun like the plague) before the sephora sale ended last night. Unfortunately, my bank account conspired with a cup of hot chocolate and I was knocked out by 9:31 (yes, 9:31). When I woke up at 4:30 this morning, not getting the bronzer was the first thing that I thought of. Lol. Oh well. I bought a dress from BR to make myself feel better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Medgal07 and @sagehen, I didn't get the bronzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well at least this gives you more time ti think about it, and if you really want it use Ebates to realize a bit of a discount on it.  Yay to the new dress!!!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> [@]Medgal07[/@] and [@]sagehen[/@], I didn't get the bronzer  I planned to get terracota #7 (since I avoid the sun like the plague) before the sephora sale ended last night. Unfortunately, my bank account conspired with a cup of hot chocolate and I was knocked out by 9:31 (yes, 9:31). When I woke up at 4:30 this morning, not getting the bronzer was the first thing that I thought of. Lol. Oh well. I bought a dress from BR to make myself feel better.


  All I am saying is, the ladies in the Sephora thread were saying the code was still working for some...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

sagehen said:


> All I am saying is, the ladies in the Sephora thread were saying the code was still working for some...


  I'm wondering if it was based on their time zones


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080] I'm wondering if it was based on their time zones:dunno:  [/COLOR]


 I don't know, but I wish I had read it before placing my order this morning (feels guilty) lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I don't know, but I wish I had read it before placing my order this morning (feels guilty) lol.






Does that mean you didn't get the discount?  Don't feel guilty.  the discount that you got on your other orders still count.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=800080]Does that mean you didn't get the discount?  Don't feel guilty.  the discount that you got on your other orders still count.[/COLOR]


 Nah, I feel guilty about placing yet another order. I just got a box yesterday lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Nah, I feel guilty about placing yet another order. I just got a box yesterday lol!


 So you're the reason some things That I wanted were sold out!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 12, 2014)

I tried really hard not to go back to the sephora website. So so so hard. But about an hour ago, I just wanted to see if the code still worked...for research purposes. So I decided to put the guerlain bronzer in my cart...just to see what would happen when I put the code in. Now all I can say is: see what had happened was...  I expect my bronzer will  be here on Tuesday. Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I tried really hard not to go back to the sephora website. So so so hard. But about an hour ago, I just wanted to see if the code still worked...for research purposes. So I decided to put the guerlain bronzer in my cart...just to see what would happen when I put the code in. Now all I can say is: see what had happened was...  I expect my bronzer will  be here on Tuesday. Lol.


  STOP TEMPTING ME!!!! You and your "research" lol! Now I want to!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 12, 2014)

All I know is, I bet'not like it!   Sage, I don't know how many purchases you made during the sephora sale but I'm embarrassed at the amount I've spent over several in-store and online purchases. Embarrassed! I'm sure that you've been responsible in comparison.   





sagehen said:


> STOP TEMPTING ME!!!! You and your "research" lol! Now I want to!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I expect my bronzer will be here on Tuesday. Lol.

















   Oh I had a good laugh Meka---which one did you get?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Sage, I don't know how many purchases you made during the sephora sale but I'm embarrassed at the amount I've spent over several in-store and online purchases. Embarrassed! I'm sure that you've been responsible in comparison.


  You both have been olympic level Sephora shoppers!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

sagehen said:


> STOP TEMPTING ME!!!! You and your "research" lol! Now I want to!






 Your turn Sage


----------



## meka72 (Apr 12, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@], I got #7. I'm sure I'll like it. And then I'll probably buy le joli teint foundation (if only because I think I'm French) and lingerie de peau. This one purchase could lead to very very bad things. Lol.   But seriously, I need to sit down some d*mn where. My daughter is moving to Baltimore in the fall and I want to start buying stuff for her new place soon. I really have enough  new goodies to last for awhile.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> But seriously, I need to sit down some d*mn where. My daughter is moving to Baltimore in the fall and I want to start buying stuff for her new place soon. I really have enough new goodies to last for awhile.






Wee wee mademoiselle!  #7 is lovely & gives me a nice contour---very nice powder too. 
          You'll be good to go by fall.  We sacrifice for our kids and deserve a few treats every now & then, & then & then!!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 12, 2014)

J'ai de l'air de femme française!  When my daughter didn't listen to me regarding her college post-graduation plans, I told her that Bank of Moma closes at the end of the month. She's done a great job of handling her business since then. So I want to help her as much as I can as she transitions into adulthood (fareal fareal adulthood). That bronzer might have been my last hurrah. Lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes.  I love SS.  I think SS is my fav MAC foundation. A little setting powder and a spritz of setting spray---you're good to go!


  Hmmm  really...  I might try it. 




  Oh and I just refreshed my cart.  The code is still working...    *backing away slowly*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> When my daughter didn't listen to me regarding her college post-graduation plans, I told her that *Bank of Moma closes at the end of the month*. She's done a great job of handling her business since then. So I want to help her as much as I can as she transitions into adulthood (fareal fareal adulthood). That bronzer might have been my last hurrah. Lol.


 Show-off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   Tough-love can be a great motivator.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LMAO
> 
> LOL  Mine are hooded too and just now realized why they look a little curvy/off. LOL
> 
> ...


 Yes!  MacGuy suggested SS & MAC Mystery powder & he was spot on---the combo is flawless.  One of my special occasion combos.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 12, 2014)

Moi?  Lol.   I was over in the Guerlain summer thread and now I'm thinking about that joli teint foundation based on the reviews. I swear ya'll must be moles for Guerlain preying on me. Lol.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]Show-off :lol:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   Tough-love can be a great motivator.[/COLOR]


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> When my daughter didn't listen to me regarding her college post-graduation plans, I told her that Bank of Moma closes at the end of the month. She's done a great job of handling her business since then. So I want to help her as much as I can as she transitions into adulthood (fareal fareal adulthood). That bronzer might have been my last hurrah. Lol.


  that's really sweet of you!!!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 12, 2014)

[@]Prettypackages[/@], aww thanks. I really am proud of my daughter. She's like 3 kids rolled into one and my nerves are frayed. But she really is a good kid (with a smart *ss mouth). Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I was over in the Guerlain summer thread and now I'm thinking about that joli teint foundation based on the reviews. I swear ya'll must be moles for Guerlain preying on me. Lol.


    LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Oh it's good Meka----it's really good---and with the bronzer!  très bonne ou belle!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Prettypackages, aww thanks. I really am proud of my daughter. She's like 3 kids rolled into one and my nerves are frayed. But she really is a good kid (with a smart *ss mouth). Lol.


  She's beautiful!  My daughter calls me helicopter mom!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 13, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@], I might have try the joli teint at Nordstrom or Saks after I get the bronzer. I really really liked the 4 seasons bronzer but thought that I'd keep my splurge at a manageable level and just get the terracota.   I don't know how many foundations I need. I've got waaaaay too many as it is.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I don't know how many foundations I need. I've got waaaaay too many as it is.






I have a little collection of foundation too Meka.  I was really good for a while...I didn't buy any so I could use what I had.  Well then the new ones came along
                and I was eager to try them, so all bets were off.  I think I got five w/in a 2 wk period.  I love the Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint, but the first one, Fonce oxidized and 
                turned darker.  I then tried Meyon and that too oxidized but to a perfect match for me.  I'll use Fonce in late summer.  I enjoy the light formula & feeling like there's
                nothing on my face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Please as soon as you're awake and making sense let us know everything went good w survey


  HOME


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> HOME


  Glad you're home, Med. Get well soon!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> HOME


  Good to know.  Prayed hard for smoothness on all the procedures. Now rest up well.  Be pampered.  No hassling or fussing over anything.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> HOME








  Get well soon Med!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Get well soon Medgal  thinking about you from France ! ^^


----------



## sagehen (Apr 14, 2014)

Man, Medgal is worldwide!  Hope all is well!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 14, 2014)

hi ladies! just poking my head into the threads after a looong time...!






  hope all's well with you medgal! get well soon!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies! just poking my head into the threads after a looong time...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  (((HUGS)))  I was just asking about you...  so glad to see you!!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> (((HUGS)))  I was just asking about you...  so glad to see you!!


  awwww... missed you too!  i probably missed too much to go back and read all the pages but i wanna join back in the fun!  i'm so out of the loop when it comes to the current collections...and i've just been doing the same look every day.   what's our theme this month?


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 17, 2014)

Medgal!! We need you to check in and let us know you're doing ok! We miss you and hope you're healing up nicely. We need that arm back in action for these April looks!


----------



## glammy girl (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys! ompom: It's been forever since I've been on the forum :shock: Had too much happening and no time for anything, story of our lives right? Have no idea what's happening with current collections, so out of it but I'm in the process of catching up here and on Temptalia lol. Hope you guys are all well! See you guys in the threads! Btw, what's the theme for April?


----------



## sagehen (Apr 22, 2014)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! ompom: It's been forever since I've been on the forum :shock: Had too much happening and no time for anything, story of our lives right? Have no idea what's happening with current collections, so out of it but I'm in the process of catching up here and on Temptalia lol. Hope you guys are all well! See you guys in the threads! Btw, what's the theme for April?


  Hey glammy welcome back - April is shop your stash and spring shades, right ladies? Someone please correct me if I have been doing it wrong all month lol!  I am wearing green eyeshadow in honor of Earth Day.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 22, 2014)

yep, that's the theme.  





sagehen said:


> - April is shop your stash and spring shades, right ladies? Someone please correct me if I have been doing it wrong all month.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thus far, I've been shopping my stash (and sephora's stash and Nordstrom's stash) and using lipstick to incorporate spring colors.  This week, I'm wearing:  Korres anti-aging primer Mac prolong wear in NW50 (this is a sample) Nars creamy concealer in amande (to brighten under eye area and under brow to hide these raggedy brows) Anastasia brow wiz in ebony  KGD setting powder in t-zone Nyx cream blush in tickled Nyx powder blush in cinnamon (applied on top of tickled) Max superb EDSF to highlight bridge of nose and cheekbones) Estée Lauder lipstick in dominant (this has been my go to lip)  Nyx cream blush in tickled+Nyx powder blush in cinnamon+Mac superb highlighter=Nars cream blush in cactus flower. I love that blush and am glad that I discovered this combo because cactus flower/Nyx& Mac combo give the perfect spring look,


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies! just poking my head into the threads after a looong time...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks so, so much Naynadine, Mo, Anneri, Dominique Sage & Aradhana for your well-wishes!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Good to see you Aradhana---hope all is well with you & hope we'll see you more often.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Medgal!! We need you to check in and let us know you're doing ok! We miss you and hope you're healing up nicely. *We need that arm back in action for these April looks!*


 



Pixie!  I had a wee set back but I'm doing better and I'm on the mend---thank you so much.
    OMG---I'm dreading my first attempt at makeup w/my left hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It _will not_ be pretty.  I'm laughing already!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Apr 23, 2014)

Just poking my head in while my newly turned four year old and seven month of boy are sleeping.  Motherhood is no joke!  LOL.  A blessed and speedy recovery to you Medgal!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by meka72 



Thus far, I've been shopping my stash (and sephora's stash and Nordstrom's stash) and using lipstick to incorporate spring colors. This week, I'm wearing:

Korres anti-aging primer
Mac prolong wear in NW50 (this is a sample)
Nars creamy concealer in amande (to brighten under eye area and under brow to hide these raggedy brows)
Anastasia brow wiz in ebony
KGD setting powder in t-zone
Nyx cream blush in tickled
Nyx powder blush in cinnamon (applied on top of tickled)
Max superb EDSF to highlight bridge of nose and cheekbones)
Estée Lauder lipstick in dominant (this has been my go to lip)

Nyx cream blush in tickled+Nyx powder blush in cinnamon+Mac superb highlighter=Nars cream blush in cactus flower. I love that blush and am glad that I discovered this combo because cactus flower/Nyx& Mac combo give the perfect spring look,






 F*ORCROFLMAO.....*so you were part of that posse the cleaned out Sephora?  I'm right there with you.  I had both a PRE OP Haul  & a POST OP Haul.  The 
     Post op haul items are still arriving----one-three boxes/day.  Well hubs is home scratching his head that all of these packages are seemingly coming out of no where.



The look sounds really pretty---that Cactus Flower blush is gorgeous---it looks pink-coral in pics & I'll bet it's _beautiful_ on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2014)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Just poking my head in while my newly turned four year old and seven month of boy are sleeping. Motherhood is no joke! LOL. A blessed and speedy recovery to you Medgal!






PGD.  So good to see you!  Indeed NO joke...God Bless You!  You have one of the hardest jobs on the planet!  Thanks so, so much for your well-wishes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2014)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay!  Glammy how are you? So, so nice to see you.  Get caught up and come back and share some looks with us!!!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 23, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@],  I'm so glad that you're on the mend! I have a feeling that your left handed looks will look better than my normal, day-to-day look.   What sort of goodies did you buy? I might go to Saks/Nordstrom to try the joli teint...because I need another foundation.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone check out the Kat Von D Monarch palette.  All warm tones.  It's worth a look see.  The chrysalis palette has all cool tones


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2014)

meka72 said:


> *What sort of goodies did you buy? *I might go to Saks/Nordstrom to try the joli teint...because I need another foundation.      Thank you Meka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2014)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Anyone check out the Kat Von D Monarch palette. All warm tones. It's worth a look see. The chrysalis palette has all cool tones






 Please don't make me go look.  Not looking, not looking, not looking.......  Ok I'll go look.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Meka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bwahhahahahhaaahhaha! I pee'd my pants laughing!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> meka72 said:
> 
> 
> > *What sort of goodies did you buy? *I might go to Saks/Nordstrom to try the joli teint...because I need another foundation.      Thank you Meka
> ...


 
  Great haul!  Absolutely no judgments coming from over here.  I did quite a bit of damage myself.  Just picked up three more Sephora boxes today and there's one more on its way.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080] Thank you Meka[/COLOR]:kiss:   [COLOR=800080]NO WAY-----and don't expect me to post any pics wearing makeup that's applied w/my left hand:lol: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]   Oh I bought a lot.  If [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]anyone from low-buy is reading this don't hate. In fact, skip this post altogether. I don't want to cause anyone to fall off the wagon. [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   I never said I was on a low buy.  Like Meka, I'm on a *YOLO Buy!*[/COLOR] :lmao:          [COLOR=800080]   [/COLOR]


  Scandal...scandal...  No judgement here. I got a little excited over the Guerlain Terracotta purchase!  I am a little afraid I might adopt the concept of the "YOLO Buy" in my own life... I will keep y'all posted lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Great haul!  Absolutely no judgments coming from over here.  I did quite a bit of damage myself.  Just picked up three more Sephora boxes today and there's one more on its way.
> Thanks Yazmin.  There's something so exciting about getting makeup/skincare goodies in the mail---ENJOY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...






 Inquiring minds wanna know Sage!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh Lord...I looked.  The palette is lovely.  Not enabling, just sharing





Kat Von D Monarch palette


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 25, 2014)

MG, glad to see you doing well... 

  Love that haul... 

  Sage, I was searching through some old threads and saw a post by you in retromattes saying you hadn't worn Hot chocolate yet....  have you tried this yet????  LOL


----------



## sagehen (Apr 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> MG, glad to see you doing well...   Love that haul...   Sage, I was searching through some old threads and saw a post by you in retromattes saying you hadn't worn Hot chocolate yet....  have you tried this yet????  LOL


  OMG yes I have. I love it. It is my new go-to with smoky eyes (for now). It is the most MLBB shade I have ever had. I like it more than the N collection (because those were lustres anyway).  I am so glad the SA who sold it to me held two and convinced me that I needed a BU.  Writing this has made me think this should be a purse lipstick, carried around for any emergency lip-fixing time.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hola tout le monde! I just posted this in the Guerlain thread but wanted to post it here as well. Do you have any brush recommendations for the terracota bronzer? I haven't worn it yet and wanted to bust that baby out ASAP!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 25, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@], Impressive! I was going to buy Dior Trafalger lipstick earlier this week during the Nordstrom beauty sale. Le sigh. I'm going to buy Joli Teint this weekend.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 25, 2014)

All I do is use a fluffy brush for all over bronzing and a smaller, angled brush for contouring. No particular brand (I really like the angled, but rounded, head on a Coastal Scents brush I got in a set for this purpose).


----------



## meka72 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting this brush:  http://www.sephora.com/pro-flawless-bronzer-brush-46-P377528?skuId=1479260


----------



## sagehen (Apr 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm thinking about getting this brush:  http://www.sephora.com/pro-flawless-bronzer-brush-46-P377528?skuId=1479260


 I have this - it is nice for all over application.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Sage! I'll order that brush then because I want to use it for all over application.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *MG, glad to see you doing well... *
> 
> Love that haul...
> 
> Sage, I was searching through some old threads and saw a post by you in retromattes saying you hadn't worn Hot chocolate yet....  have you tried this yet????  LOL


  Thank you Pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Writing this has made me think this should be a purse lipstick, carried around for any emergency lip-fixing time.


   Sage, HC is one of the few lippies that I've ever backed up!!!  Glad you're loving it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hola tout le monde! I just posted this in the Guerlain thread but wanted to post it here as well. Do you have any brush recommendations for the terracota bronzer? I haven't worn it yet and wanted to bust that baby out ASAP!


    I'm a sucker for cute brushes so I purchased the Guerlain Terracotta bronzer brush.  It's ok but certainly not a must-have.  In fact, I actually prefer
   angled brushes for bronzing and usually reach of my Chanel Pinceau Poudre Biseauté Angled Powder Brush *#2.  *It's angled enough for contouring,
​   yet large enough and dense enough for all-over application.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> http://www.sephora.com/pro-flawless-bronzer-brush-46-P377528?skuId=1479260


  Oh that's a _very_ nice brush Meka!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 26, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@], I will check out the Chanel brush that you recommended. In the meantime, I ordered the sephora brush.  Are you taking care of yourself? Has your family put you on punishment because you're doing too much? I bet they have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Medgal07, Impressive! I was going to buy Dior Trafalger lipstick earlier this week during the Nordstrom beauty sale. Le sigh. I'm going to buy Joli Teint this weekend.


    I haven't yet worn Trafalger but I'm eager to---I have the Dior Trafalger NP too.  I wanted to try the Guerlain Rouge G series lipsticks and got a little carried away.
   Have you tried them yet?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Are you taking care of yourself? *Has your family put you on punishment because you're doing too much?* I bet they have.


  That Sephora brush looks like it will get the job done.  I think you'll like the Chanel brush too.  It's kinda luxurious.




 Meka you're correct!  I'm trying to behave but I hate being stationary.  Hubs is great with putting the ice contraption 
   on my shoulder, changing the dressings & keeping me in the immobilizer.  I had a tiny setback in the form of an SLE 
   flareup & had to go on loading doses of steroids.  Well they make me very hyper and give me insomnia---hence I'm still up and 
   everyone in the house, including the dog is asleep.  We're titrating the meds so this will be over soon.  I get the sutures out
   next week and will hopefully start PT within a couple of weeks.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 27, 2014)

@medgal yayyyy sutures will be out and time to be mobile baby!  Good to know everything is Cming along


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Good to know everything is Cming along


  YES!  Thanks Mo


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 27, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## meka72 (Apr 27, 2014)

Medgal, I'm glad that folks are keeping you in check. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, I'm glad that folks are keeping you in check. Lol.






As hubs says, I need adult supervision!!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 27, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hola tout le monde! I just posted this in the Guerlain thread but wanted to post it here as well. Do you have any brush recommendations for the terracota bronzer? I haven't worn it yet and wanted to bust that baby out ASAP!


  i use a mac 167 or 168 depending how i'm wearing it...but that sephora brush you posted looks good too.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 28, 2014)

Aradhana, thanks for the recommendation.  I'll check out those brushes if the sephora brush doesn't work out.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 28, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Aradhana, thanks for the recommendation.  I'll check out those brushes if the sephora brush doesn't work out.


 I suspect it will probably work out well! Actually I was thinking of checking it out next time I'm at sephora.  I was a little disappointed that in Canada sephora doesnt carry the dual ended foundation brush by hourglass. I was all set to buy it online, and they kicked it out of my basket. I should probably make a list of all the things I need to get when I'm in the states next!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Writing this has made me think this should be a purse lipstick, carried around for any emergency lip-fixing time.


  Totally agree! I'm sad I didn't get a back up.  I might have to make a trip to the CCO.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2014)

Woo hoooo.  I wore makeup for the first time in two weeks.  I was going crazy not wearing it so I was buying it like there's an
impending shortage! I actually did a Post OP Part II haul and the goods are still rolling in.  But for today I took my time and applied my makeup with my left hand-----Awkward!  I avoided eyeliner because I value my eyesight.  Going forward, my looks will be as simple as possible, especially the eye looks until I regain use of my right hand.


*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Quite Natural* PP to lids as a base
MAC *Passionate* e/s to transition area (created subtle pop of color from underneath pigment)
MAC *Naked Dark* Pigment, lid to brow
NARS *Rue Bonaparte* (Pale Beige) eyeliner to lower waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation,* 70 Beige* MAC P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Dior* Amber Diamond *Highlighter to high-points


MAC *Dark Secret* Sheer Mystery Powder to set
MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
Guerlain Rouge G *Rose Grenat* 864 (hot pink)

*NAILS:*
Nada


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Medgal, what do you think about the Dark Secret Mystery Powder?  I purchased the one from Making Pretty, but I haven't used it yet and was considering selling it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Hey Medgal, what do you think about the Dark Secret Mystery Powder?  I purchased the one from Making Pretty, but I haven't used it yet and was considering selling it.


  Oh don't sell it---that's the one that I have, and it came w/a refill.  That powder over studio sculpt foundation is _*perfect*_!
   I've hit pan one it & I'm glad I have the refill.  Why haven't you used it?


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Hey Medgal, what do you think about the Dark Secret Mystery Powder?  I purchased the one from Making Pretty, but I haven't used it yet and was considering selling it.
> Oh don't sell it---that's the one that I have, and it came w/a refill.  That powder over studio sculpt foundation is _*perfect*_!
> I've hit pan one it & I'm glad I have the refill.  Why haven't you used it?


  I'm still working through my MSFN, which is almost gone.  I was going to move on to my Careblend next.  I bought Dark Secret on a whim when it came out with MP.  Since they got so few items, there wasn't a tester so I couldn't see if it would work on me (NC50) if it would turn out ashy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm still working through my MSFN, which is almost gone.  I was going to move on to my Careblend next.  I bought Dark Secret on a whim when it came out with MP.  Since they got so few items, there wasn't a tester so I couldn't see if it would work on me (NC50) if it would turn out ashy.


  Oh I see.  So does it work for you over foundation or are you saying the shade is off for you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2014)

So ladies, we're nearing the end of the month. 



 What theme/colors would you like to tackle for May ????


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Meka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous haul! I'm seriously considering the Dior Nude Shimmer in Rose and the Joli Teint foundation. I'm not in a rush for either, so I want to give them both a decent test drive first.

  EDIT: Just read that the third ingredient in the Joli Teint foundation is alcohol. That would preclude me from buying it; I avoid using alcohol on my face now. I've had a lifetime's worth with Clinique Clarifying lotion for decades! That's a shame; the finish is lovely.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@], I'm not the creative type so I have nothing to suggest. Lol.   I really liked my makeup today! I rarely contour but decided to do so since I had a few (rare) extra minutes this morning.  This is what I wore:  Laura Mercier radiance bronze primer (sample) Mac studio fix NW45 (sample) Nars creamy concealer in ginger to highlight under eye (I wrongly thought that I had biscuit...um yeah) Ben Nye powder in sienna/topaz to set under eye KGD face finishing powder to set rest of face Mac-Rihanna diamonds ccb to highlight cheekbones  Mac carbon eyeshadow to line upper lash line  MUFE HD cream blush in 515/tangerine to apples of cheeks Sleek contour kit in dark to contour under cheekbones and nose (I think) Nars matte lip pencil in never say never  [@]sagehen[/@], I forgot to ask what you've been buying. You know whatever it is, I'm going to need some too. Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2014)

Meka, that face sounds fantastic. I am more than a little jealous lol. I managed foundation, brow pencil, eyeliner, mascara and KvD Bachelorett lipstick. No blush, no contour, nothing pretty on the eyes.  I have not been buying much lately - I am feeling broken. I picked up several tubes of Glam lipstick, obvi, and finished my collex of KvD liquid lipsticks (except Vampira - I am holding out to find that), and am trying out Sephora's luster matte lip stains in several shades. I am really gearing up for the oil/sweat-fest of summer and playing with foundation and primers to see what lasts the longest and controls oil the best. We have had several hot days lately - like, in the 90's.  So, how do you like the MUFE HD Blush in 515? I bought this during the 15% sale and have not tried it yet.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2014)

[@]sagehen[/@], you will love that blush! For serious! I will probably buy at least one or two more. I should've bought them last week when Mr Rebates had 12% cash back. Booo me.   What Is your skin type? I have oily/combo skin and am looking forward to using my MUFE pro-finish foundation and (hopefully) my last little bit of Bare Minerals foundation over rhe summer  Have you tried the MUFE pro-finish?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @sagehen, I forgot to ask what you've been buying. You know whatever it is, I'm going to need some too. Lol.


     Well, it's still spring so we can continue with the colors of spring that are significant & flattering to ourselves, and or a color that you see in your garden or
     during your daily travels that inspires you.

     I have one request that I would love for you ladies to help with.  May is Lupus Awareness month, and *Saturday, May 10 is Put on Purple Day*.  I was
     diagnosed with Lupus when I was  18 years old and have struggled with varying degrees of the illness since that time.  A few weeks ago we were made aware of a 27
     year old You Tuber who had lost her battle with Lupus.  Last week I was awakened at 3 AM by a friend informing me that his sister had just lost her fight with the
     disease.  Wearing purple is to merely show support for sufferers and raise awareness about the disease in general  So, I hope you will join me in wearing your favorite
     purple lippies, eye shadow, etc., makeup looks.

     Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2014)

meka72 said:


> [@]sagehen[/@], you will love that blush! For serious! I will probably buy at least one or two more. I should've bought them last week when Mr Rebates had 12% cash back. Booo me.   What Is your skin type? I have oily/combo skin and am looking forward to using my MUFE pro-finish foundation and (hopefully) my last little bit of Bare Minerals foundation over rhe summer  Have you tried the MUFE pro-finish?


  I am VERY oily. I have not tried the MUFE Pro-Finish yet, only because I am working on my last Duo Mat compact, and I love it. Also, I don't have a shade match. I hear that foundation oxidizes so I was not sure which shade I would be, but findation.com has told me to look at shade 174. Which shade do you wear? Sephora continues to carry Duo Mat, so I am going to stick with shade 216 for awhile. My problem with powder foundation is that, for me, the powder needs to be over something more than primer to give me a really smooth finish. I really like powder foundation over a thin layer of face and body foundation, for example, during the fall/winter. I just need an iron workhorse of a liquid for the summer, so I think I am going to go with KvD (I just used up a bottle of Revlon Colorstay for Combo/Oily skin and I liked that, but I want to see if I can get a better match without having to mix , and maybe a better finish) starting next week (it's already in the 80's/90's here).


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2014)

Sage let me know what you find.  I'm a greasball in the Summer too. 

  Meka, that look sounded perfect.  How do you like the Sleek kit, and what is KGD powder, or was that KVD?  If so, is it the new powder compact, how was it? 
  How do you like the Ben Nye powders under the eye? do they crease on you at all?


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2014)

Medgal, I'm definitely in for Put on Purple Day! I might even post a pic. Lol. Thanks for being such an inspiration.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sage, I wear the MUFE pro-finish in 174. It looks too yellow ans too light in the pan but applies exactly my skin color, which is darker and more orange.  It dows nor oxidize on me although ive heard that's a complaint for orhers.  I've read a recommendation to apply the pro-finish and allow it to adjust for 5 minutes. I love that stuff actually.  I was going to try the duo mat but like the versatility of the pro-finish.  Maybe 173 would work for you?  Have you tried that becca mattifying primer? I thought it was too mattifying but my coworker likes it. She has oily skin too.    Have you tried KVD with a beauty blender/RT sponge? I was surprised that that combo worked so well for me last summer. I also think the BB sponge would sheer out the KVD foundation to address any concerns about the shade match.   ---------- PrettyPackages, i really like the Sleek contour kit.  I think it does a great job of creating shadows on my face and sculpting my features. I love Nars and the Sleek contour kit has kept me from buying the Nars contour kit. I highly recommend it!  I use the Koh Gen Do finishing powder to set my makeup.  (http://www.sephora.com/face-powder-in-jar-P294015) I bought it from Hautelook for a pretty good price. My coworker always notices when I don't use it. She says that my makeup does/does not look smooth when I do/don't wear that powder. Needless to say, I'm picking up another jar the next time it is available at a discount. Naw, I might pay full price for that stuff. Lol.  I'm mad that I was resistant to try the Ben Nye powder. It brightens my undereye in a work appropriate way, which is why I didn't get the banana shade.  That said, Ive never really had a problem with my undereye situation creasing and definitely don't have that issue using BN.  I got the smallest container when Makeup Mania was having some sort of sale so it wasn't too expensive. The only downside is that container and the way the powder dispenses. It is easy to waste product if you're not careful.   Y'all have a good night!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Gorgeous haul! I'm seriously considering the Dior Nude Shimmer in Rose and the Joli Teint foundation. I'm not in a rush for either, so I want to give them both a decent test drive first.
> 
> EDIT: Just read that the third ingredient in the Joli Teint foundation is alcohol. That would preclude me from buying it; I avoid using alcohol on my face now. I've had a lifetime's worth with Clinique Clarifying lotion for decades! That's a shame; the finish is lovely.


 Thanks so much Audrey.  Give me drugs & a computer and I get into all kinds of trouble
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sucks that you can't use JT because it is sooooo nice.  Gives a silken appearance to the skin.  Really lovely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, I'm definitely in for Put on Purple Day! I might even post a pic. Lol. Thanks for being such an inspiration.






Thanks Meka--- I appreciate the support!  And I'm excited to see a pic of you too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Y'all have a good night!


    Meka you have been amazing in finding the products that work for your skin type!   Good for you!!!
   Glad BN is working for you.  I agree that it's easy to waste the powder.  I taped over a few holes to limit the amount that comes out.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Sage, I wear the MUFE pro-finish in 174. It looks too yellow ans too light in the pan but applies exactly my skin color, which is darker and more orange.  It dows nor oxidize on me although ive heard that's a complaint for orhers.  I've read a recommendation to apply the pro-finish and allow it to adjust for 5 minutes. I love that stuff actually.  I was going to try the duo mat but like the versatility of the pro-finish.  Maybe 173 would work for you?  Have you tried that becca mattifying primer? I thought it was too mattifying but my coworker likes it. She has oily skin too.    Have you tried KVD with a beauty blender/RT sponge? I was surprised that that combo worked so well for me last summer. I also think the BB sponge would sheer out the KVD foundation to address any concerns about the shade match.     Y'all have a good night!


 I have not tried the KvD with a beauty blender yet. I will soon, when I can experiment.  I have not put the Becca Ever Matte primer into rotation yet. I stupidly am afraid to use it after reading about it pilling up on the face, but I have since discovered it can be used on top of foundation too, to suck up oil. I think I will try it that way. Now you have me lemming Becca Ever Matte Shine Proof (it isn't, but then what is?) foundation - but I have no color match!


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks so much Audrey.  Give me drugs & a computer and I get into all kinds of trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I'm really disappointed. I should have known it was alcohol that allowed something with such good coverage to glide on so smoothly. Love and behold, two days of testing leads to a surge of oil and to a breakout trio on my chin that will take ages to fade.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Yes, I'm really disappointed. I should have known it was alcohol that allowed something with such good coverage to glide on so smoothly. Love and behold, two days of testing leads to a surge of oil and to a breakout trio on my chin that will take ages to fade.


  Oh NO!  So sorry that happened to you & I hope the breakout clears up soon.


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh NO!  So sorry that happened to you & I hope the breakout clears up soon.


  Thanks, me too. I'm too old to have to deal with this crap. Pimple/age spots combo? Just wrong. LOL


----------



## Yazmin (May 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I see.  So does it work for you over foundation or are you saying the shade is off for you?


  I haven't used it yet so I don't know. I didn't want to use it if I was planning to sell it, but I was hoping to find more reviews of it on WOC. There weren't really any that I could find.


----------



## Yazmin (May 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Thanks, me too. I'm too old to have to deal with this crap. Pimple/age spots combo? Just wrong. LOL


  Maybe Elegant-One's Dior Totale Serum and Dream Skin combo might work for you. I read it worked wonders on a bad breakout of hives she had yesterday.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Thanks, me too. I'm too old to have to deal with this crap. Pimple/age spots combo? Just wrong. LOL


    Totally, but oddly--or not, when I break out it's the chin & the area just adjacent to it.  I don't hold a phone to my face, I clean my cell & 
   house phones regularly and I try not to touch my face constantly, so I know when a product disagrees with me.  That area being the spot 
   that breaks out is a bit of a mystery to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Maybe Elegant-One's Dior Totale Serum and Dream Skin combo might work for you. I read it worked wonders on a bad breakout of hives she had yesterday.


  Oh yes---she reacted to a chemical on her face at the salon.  I've not used those products for that particular reason, but I do you use them and I was instantly wowed.
   I even thought they made me look younger!  There is a component in the DreamSkin that diminishes redness/irritation.


  ETA: Correct typo


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Totally, but oddly--or not, when I break out it's the chin & the area just adjacent to it.  I don't hold a phone to my face, I clean my cell &
> house phones regularly and I try not to touch my face constantly, so I know when a product disagrees with me.  That area being the spot
> that breaks out is a bit of a mystery to me.


  The only place I ever break out is my chin. The Clarisonic helps a lot, but it's hormonal. I know that some of this is where I am in my cycle, but I could tell by my skin's reaction that the foundation didn't agree with me. It's really too bad; it's the first Guerlain product that wasn't too pink for me. I love Lingerie de Peau (made without alcohol) but there just isn't a good colour match.

  I think I might just buy the next colour up in Bobbi Brown BB Cream for the summer.


----------



## meka72 (May 3, 2014)

Medgal, have you noticed a theme when I post what I'm wearing? I usually have a sample of something thrown in there somewhere. Lol. I have lots of samples and that has definitely helped me narrow down what works for my skin.   I hope you're feeling well.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]   Meka you have been amazing in finding the products that work for your skin type!   Good for you!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   Glad BN is working for you.  I agree that it's easy to waste the powder.  I taped over a few holes to limit the amount that comes out.[/COLOR]


----------



## meka72 (May 3, 2014)

You MUST try the 8% glycolic or the 10% weekly (glycolic) retexturizer! By using these products, I discovered the glycolic acid is the best thing for my skin. When I started using them, everyone commented that my skin was so radiant and glowy. I am not a fan of Paula's but will continue to buy at least one of these products.  





Audrey C said:


> I've just started using Paula's Choice; in fact, I have a massive order arriving today. I bought three products to try (2% BHA Gel, 15% Vitamin C booster and a retinol moisturizer for nighttime) and liked them so much I ordered a whack more. I'll have to try to be patient and rotate them in slowly, but since that's really not my style I bet that I'm using them all by Sunday. LOL The only place I ever break out is my chin. The Clarisonic helps a lot, but it's hormonal. I know that some of this is where I am in my cycle, but I could tell by my skin's reaction that the foundation didn't agree with me. It's really too bad; it's the first Guerlain product that wasn't too pink for me. I love Lingerie de Peau (made without alcohol) but there just isn't a good colour match.  I think I might just buy the next colour up in Bobbi Brown BB Cream for the summer.


----------



## Audrey C (May 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> You MUST try the 8% glycolic or the 10% weekly (glycolic) retexturizer! By using these products, I discovered the glycolic acid is the best thing for my skin. When I started using them, everyone commented that my skin was so radiant and glowy. I am not a fan of Paula's but will continue to buy at least one of these products.


  I just got the 4% BHA weekly treatment yesterday; I used it last night. Because I still have an oily t-zone and get breakouts (chin usually, very occasionally nose) then I do better with BHA. I'm waiting for the AHA body version though.

  I'm also testing out the mattifier today; I'm pretty impressed so far.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I've just started using Paula's Choice; in fact, I have a massive order arriving today. I bought three products to try (2% BHA Gel, 15% Vitamin C booster and a retinol moisturizer for nighttime) and liked them so much I ordered a whack more. I'll have to try to be patient and rotate them in slowly, but since that's really not my style I bet that I'm using them all by Sunday. LOL
> The only place I ever break out is my chin. The Clarisonic helps a lot, but it's hormonal. I know that some of this is where I am in my cycle, but I could tell by my skin's reaction that the foundation didn't agree with me. It's really too bad; it's the first Guerlain product that wasn't too pink for me. I love Lingerie de Peau (made without alcohol) but there just isn't a good colour match.
> 
> I think I might just buy the next colour up in Bobbi Brown BB Cream for the summer.


  I certainly can relate to your frustration in finding a foundation color match that doesn't cause breakouts---that's all we want.  You would think we were asking for the impossible!


----------



## Audrey C (May 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I certainly can relate to your frustration in finding a foundation color match that doesn't cause breakouts---that's all we want.  You would think we were asking for the impossible!


  Tell me about it! Although everyone tells me it's not noticeable, I'm very conscious of my hyper pigmentation and sun spots. I spent entire summers at my grandparents' cottage in the 70s (an idyllic time for me, but none of us wore sunscreen and I was DARK by late August) and then tanned in the 80s in my teens. I'm careful now but I can't undo what time and the sun has done.

  I don't want a mask, but I appreciate being evened out somewhat. I'm looking forward to giving the Paula's Choice products a try (including the Hydroquinine BHA lightener), but I suspect that I'll need to visit a dermatologist to get the kind of results I'd really like.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i use a mac 167 or 168 depending how i'm wearing it...but that sephora brush you posted looks good too.






Aradhana.  How are you?  I'd forgotten about those 2 amazing brushes.


----------



## meka72 (May 3, 2014)

I used to alternate the BHA in the morning and the AHA at night. The BHA liquid is too sticky so I rarely use it. For me though, that AHA was life changing. Lol. Yes, life changing. I also have he AHA and BHA lotions. I recently repurchased these because I didn't know of any alternatives and I wanted to get my body ready for summer. I probably won't repurchase now that I have learned of other options.    Our skin sounds very similar. If I don't take BCP then I get the hormonal breakouts along my chin and jaw line.   





Audrey C said:


> I just got the 4% BHA weekly treatment yesterday; I used it last night. Because I still have an oily t-zone and get breakouts (chin usually, very occasionally nose) then I do better with BHA. I'm waiting for the AHA body version though.  I'm also testing out the mattifier today; I'm pretty impressed so far.


----------



## Audrey C (May 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Our skin sounds very similar. If I don't take BCP then I get the hormonal breakouts along my chin and jaw line.


  I'm using the BHA gel, and will use the BHA gel with hydroquinone at night. Since I've ordered the body AHA, I'll probably try that on my face as well. Have I mentioned that I'm way too old for this crap???


----------



## meka72 (May 3, 2014)

I also have the 4% BHA but haven't used it enough to have an opinion. I'm active on another forum and the 9% BHA did not get good reviews there. People said that it was essentially the same as the 4%.   Oops. I replies to the wrong post, Audrey. Lol.   





Audrey C said:


> Tell me about it! Although everyone tells me it's not noticeable, I'm very conscious of my hyper pigmentation and sun spots. I spent entire summers at my grandparents' cottage in the 70s (an idyllic time for me, but none of us wore sunscreen and I was DARK by late August) and then tanned in the 80s in my teens. I'm careful now but I can't undo what time and the sun has done.  I don't want a mask, but I appreciate being evened out somewhat. I'm looking forward to giving the Paula's Choice products a try (including the Hydroquinine BHA lightener), but I suspect that I'll need to visit a dermatologist to get the kind of results I'd really like.


----------



## meka72 (May 3, 2014)

I feel you! I'm mad that I'm fighting wrinkles AND breakouts at the same time. I told my mother that I would be 85 years old taking BCP just to keep my skin clear.   But I'm like you in that when I find something that works, I go all out! I just discovered Guerlain and I'm trying to stop myself from going all the way in with the brand. But that price point certainly has slowed me down. Lol.    





Audrey C said:


> Have I mentioned that I'm way too old for this crap???


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Tell me about it! Although everyone tells me it's not noticeable, I'm very conscious of my hyper pigmentation and sun spots. I spent entire summers at my grandparents' cottage in the 70s (an idyllic time for me, but none of us wore sunscreen and I was DARK by late August) and then tanned in the 80s in my teens. I'm careful now but I can't undo what time and the sun has done.
> 
> I don't want a mask, but I appreciate being evened out somewhat. I'm looking forward to giving the Paula's Choice products a try (including the Hydroquinine BHA lightener), but I suspect that I'll need to visit a dermatologist to get the kind of results I'd really like.


    I've used Eminence & Naturopathica for months now, alternating brands by month but they're pretty pricey.  Now I'm easing into Dior skincare and so far, loving it.
   I'm a sponge when it comes to the sun, so I try to use SPF 50, but for now I'm using Eminence Sun Defense Mineral Powder w/SPF 30 sun protection.  It's anti-inflammatory 
   and doesn't clog the pores.  You can use it as your foundation or set your foundation with it.

   Eager to hear what you think of the PC products.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> But I'm like you in that when I find something that works, I go all out! I just discovered Guerlain and I'm trying to stop myself from going all the way in with the brand. But that price point certainly has slowed me down. Lol.


   Clear skin should be our reward starting at age 40 cause what else is there? 






Quote:
Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



Have I mentioned that I'm way too old for this crap???



Well fasten your seat belt because it's ongoing!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LMAO
> 
> LOL  Mine are hooded too and just now realized why they look a little curvy/off. LOL
> 
> ...


   I think I missed this post Pretty!  How did you wear Impassioned (LOVE this by the way)---all over the lid or in the transition area?  On the rare occasions that I'm
  wearing makeup these days, I'm enjoying a pop of color coming out of a neutral eye look and Impassioned was one that I used.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I hope you're feeling well.


   Yes, I have and I admire that you do it on a regular basis.  Here's my problem---I have so many samples that they're starting to overrun the place.  I need to sit down and
   sort them by type or something because you're correct--that's a great way to find products to use.  That's how I got into Dior skincare.  I mean I saw immediate results.  
   Then I started reading impressions of the same products by others and was happy to get the full sizes.

   I think I just gave myself a little project to tackle.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Geez---just too many products to try.  I recently ordered the new Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid in
> *Fonce.  *I've been pretty satisfied w/two Chanel foundations but they're putting some on the chopping block, so I
> thought I'd start looking at other brands now.  Let us know how you like the HG foundation once you've found the
> shade that you're happy with.


  I had to get rid of fonce...  way too light or pink.  I don't get it, I'm nc44 as you.  Ah well...  I'll go back and get the darker color.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I missed this post Pretty!  How did you wear Impassioned (LOVE this by the way)---all over the lid or in the transition area?  On the rare occasions that I'm
> wearing makeup these days, I'm enjoying a pop of color coming out of a neutral eye look and Impassioned was one that I used.


  I was talking about the lipstick.  I don't really remember if I did a liner or not. 


  Did we decide on a theme? 

I like what we've been doing.  I forgot to continue the 30 day challenge, and I might keep doing it, until I get through all of my lippies. 

  Medgal and Sage, I tried the 3 P&P highlighters. I love peach luster to cover dark circles. I use it like you would BB corrector.  I haven't decided on Light Boost, or Bright Forecast yet.


----------



## sagehen (May 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I was talking about the lipstick.  I don't really remember if I did a liner or not.    Did we decide on a theme?    I like what we've been doing.  I forgot to continue the 30 day challenge, and I might keep doing it, until I get through all of my lippies.   *Medgal and Sage, I tried the 3 P&P highlighters. I love peach luster to cover dark circles*. I use it like you would BB corrector.  I haven't decided on Light Boost, or Bright Forecast yet.


  I wish you hadn't said that...I jut put it in my cart. Allergies give me such tragic circles. I am always on the hunt for a solution.


----------



## sagehen (May 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, it's still spring so we can continue with the colors of spring that are significant & flattering to ourselves, and or a color that you see in your garden or    during your daily travels that inspires you.     I have one request that I would love for you ladies to help with.  May is Lupus Awareness month, and [COLOR=9900CC]*Saturday, May 10 is Put on Purple Day*[/COLOR].  I was    diagnosed with Lupus when I was  18 years old and have struggled with varying degrees of the illness since that time.  A few weeks ago we were made aware of a 27    year old You Tuber who had lost her battle with Lupus.  Last week I was awakened at 3 AM by a friend informing me that his sister had just lost her fight with the    disease.  Wearing purple is to merely show support for sufferers and raise awareness about the disease in general  So, I hope you will join me in wearing your favorite    purple lippies, eye shadow, etc., makeup looks.     Thank you so much!!!! :bouquet:


  I don't know how I missed this post, but I am totally onboard to wear purple next Saturday. Can I wear it on my nails. too?I just bought a new polish I will save for that day. I am sorry for you losses to this disease.  So, lemme get this straight...are we continuing with Spring colors and nature's colorful inspirations this month? i need to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I had to get rid of fonce...  way too light or pink.  I don't get it, I'm nc44 as you.  Ah well...  I'll go back and get the darker color.


   How is that possible?  Fonce was too dark for me so how could it be too light for you?  I kept it for late summer and I'm wearing Moyen now.

   ETA:  Pretty I think Fonce is the darkest shade isn't it?  Are you sure you didn't have Moyen because I thought that was too light but it oxidized & was perfect.
   I also use a bronzer with it and I love it.  There is NO way that Fonce is too light for you.  Shontay is NC44/45 and she said Fonce is perfect for her which is
   why I got Fonce before Moyen.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *I was talking about the lipstick.*  I don't really remember if I did a liner or not.
> 
> 
> Did we decide on a theme?
> ...


    Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the lipstick too---and the NP.  I think I thought you were talking about the e/s because you said you liked your eye look.

   I think it's cool to keep doing what we're doing too---it's still spring and it's pretty versatile & broad--we can use a lot of products.  I like that 30-day challenge but I'd 
   mess up wanting to repeat one/two

   Do you know my LB is still not all gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like I've been punked because it's not empty yet, so I still haven't tried the Bright Forecast that I got to replace it.  So is 
   PL your fav?  I have terrible dark circles!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> So, lemme get this straight...are we continuing with Spring colors and nature's colorful inspirations this month? i need to get back in the swing of things.


    Oh thank you Sage for your kind words and support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes you can wear purple any where you want!!!!  What polish did you buy?

   Yes.  We're continuing with spring colors and "natures inspirations", and shopping our stashes to use products that need some loving.  
   I've hauled so much that I need to use my 'untrieds' & then back track to my oldies but goodies.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I wish you hadn't said that...I jut put it in my cart. Allergies give me such tragic circles. I am always on the hunt for a solution.


  Sage I have pretty pronounced dark circles and Light Boost has been my solution for a long time.  I put the LB over concealer & then set that w/the Ben Nye powder.


----------



## meka72 (May 3, 2014)

Is the next shade Ebony? If so, I just bought it. Please let me know what you think of it.   I also missed thepost about your attendance at the wedding at a brewery. I toured a distillery (it makes Woodford Reserve) years ago and remember that it was really pretty. I'm sure that the wedding was really pretty.   But speaking of wine :shock:, which type of wine gives you headaches? Reds used to give me headaches within 5 minutes but then I decided to learn a little about wine (emphasis on little). In order to drink red wine, I learned that I had to let it breathe (in my case, pour a glass then let it sit for about 30") in order for some of the tannins (the main cause of the headaches usually) to dissipate. After I started do that, I rarely got a headache and eventually I no longer had to let red wine breathe. But dessert wine? I get headaches on the first sip so I avoid them.   I had to look up Impassioned...just as I was trolling for something to buy.   





Prettypackages said:


> I had to get rid of fonce...  way too light or pink.  I don't get it, I'm nc44 as you.  Ah well...  I'll go back and get the darker color.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I had to look up Impassioned...just as I was trolling for something to buy.


 I just looked it up Meka, and yes Ebony is the darkest shade.  I thought Fonce was.  Fonce seemed perfect on me at first but then it oxidized and was noticeably too 
   dark. I went with Moyen which seemed light at first but it too oxidized and was perfect.  Oxidation aside, I love the formula and how it wears---it looks amazing.




To wine chat.  I thought it was sulfites in red wine.  I have a sulfite sensitivity so I purchase organic and/or Kosher red wine because they don't have added 
   sulfites, beyond those naturally occurring in the wine making process.  I need to try your process now Meka!!!  I wonder what's in dessert wines that bothers 
   you----whatever it is, it's pretty potent.


----------



## meka72 (May 4, 2014)

Well I hope the Ebony will be a good match throughout the day. I called Nordsteom beauty line and the consultant compared Nars Sheer Glow  in New Orleans (my skin in a bottle) with Joli Teint in Ebony (they actually had bottles of the foundations on site) and she said they were basically the same shade. I guess I'll get the foundation later this week.   Maybe tannins and sulfites are related? Ithink that I bought a sulfite free wine not long ago. I'm pretty sure that I didn't like it. Lol. But I thought that reds have the highest tannins, with Cabernet Sauvignon having the highest tannins, which was why many people get headache from drinking red wine.  But I'm not an oenophile or a sommeliere and could be making stuff up. Lol.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]I just looked it up Meka, and yes Ebony is the darkest shade.  I thought Fonce was.  Fonce seemed perfect on me at first but then it oxidized and was noticeably too[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   dark.[/COLOR][COLOR=800080] I went with Moyen which seemed light at first but it too oxidized and was perfect.  Oxidation aside, I love the formula and how it wears---it looks amazing.[/COLOR]    :cheers:  [COLOR=800080]To wine chat.  I thought it was sulfites in red wine.  I have a sulfite sensitivity so I purchase organic and/or Kosher red wine because they don't have added[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   sulfites, beyond those [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]naturally occurring in[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]the [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]wine making process.  I need to try your process now Meka!!!  I wonder what's in dessert wines that bothers[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   you----whatever it is, it's pretty potent.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=800080]   [/COLOR]


----------



## Audrey C (May 4, 2014)

I was told years ago on a winery tour that it's tannins that cause an issue in red wine. I started drinking Chilean reds (which are very low in tannins) and voila - end of problem.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I was told years ago on a winery tour that it's tannins that cause an issue in red wine. I started drinking Chilean reds (which are very low in tannins) and voila - end of problem.


  Yes, along with 4 other known chemical components, any one of which may or may not be the source of an individual's headache.  So red wine lovers who suffer RWH 
   pretty much have to narrow it down to determine their offending agent.  What a process just to enjoy a glass of vino!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> How is that possible?  Fonce was too dark for me so how could it be too light for you?  I kept it for late summer and I'm wearing Moyen now.
> 
> ETA:  Pretty I think Fonce is the darkest shade isn't it?  Are you sure you didn't have Moyen because I thought that was too light but it oxidized & was perfect.
> I also use a bronzer with it and I love it.  There is NO way that Fonce is too light for you.  Shontay is NC44/45 and she said Fonce is perfect for her which is
> why I got Fonce before Moyen.


  You're right it is Moyen (medium)  Sorry....


----------



## Prettypackages (May 4, 2014)

Do you guys have any information on white wines?  I see I have a bit more to learn.


----------



## meka72 (May 4, 2014)

AudreyC, The best sangria that I've eve had used a Chilean Cab. That's what encouraged me to drink reds more. do you have any recommendations?  Medgal, you're right...narrowing down your triggers (tannins, sulfites, too sweet dessert wines, etc) is a lot to go through to enjoy a glass of wine. Lately, I've been drinking mimosas like they're going out of style.


----------



## meka72 (May 4, 2014)

I like to think of it like this: Sweet white wines go with cheeses, fruit and desserts.  Tart (unsure if that's the right word) white wines go with white meats and white sauces. Tart (again I'm unsure if this is the right word) red wines go with red meats and red sauces. There are sweet red wines but they give me headaches so I'm unsure what those go with. Lol.  I make angel chicken pasta (check out the recipe on allrecipes.com) and the recipe calls for whire wine. While searching for the right white wine, I learned that Chardonnay is not a great cooking wine. I use Sauvignon blanc. If that recipe sounds like something you'd be interested in making, I highly recommend it. I could give you some of my variations.   Yeah, I know I took you over  the river and through the woods. Lol.   ETA: Trader Jo has a decent inexpensive wine selection that could start you off as you learn about wine. Just don't get the Charles Shaw. But that's my opinion. My friend loves Charles Shaw limited edition holiday wine (thanksgiving and Christmas) though.   





Prettypackages said:


> Do you guys have any information on white wines?  I see I have a bit more to learn.


----------



## sagehen (May 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> ETA: Trader Jo has a decent inexpensive wine selection that could start you off as you learn about wine. Just don't get the Charles Shaw. But that's my opinion. My friend loves Charles Shaw limited edition holiday wine (thanksgiving and Christmas) though.


  Don't be talking bad about 2-buck chuck!


----------



## Beautybuyer (May 4, 2014)

Hey Mur!!! I'm here! Finally lol.  I'll be doing a look tomorrow (hopefully) and I'll post it here.   After you told me it was Lupus awareness month I went and posted about it on my Facebook. My mom ended up sharing it! So maybe she'll partake in the awareness as well, though she doesn't like to talk about it.  I'll definitely be rocking a purple lipstick! As for eyeshadow I'm not sure.


----------



## aradhana (May 4, 2014)

hi ladies!

  i'm struggling to get back into the loop with conversations on here...and a little bit on the makeup challenges too...

  i have been wearing makeup, but i just keep doing whats quick and repeating it if it works. i love the idea of wearing a different lipstick each day, so maybe i should start there. one variable at a time should be achievable!

  medgal, i thought a saw a note from you in here but can't find it at the moment to quote...i'm well, how are you? i'm definitely going to do the may 10 wearing purple day. actually maybe i should just wear purple all this week while i'm at it!

  i wore heroine last weekend, and my boyfriend asked if it was a new lipstick...i think i actually hadn't worn it since we started dating. i guess i acquired too many other exciting lipsticks in that time! anyway, i'm glad he noticed...sometimes i can't tell what men can see and what is just completely lost!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> You're right it is Moyen (medium)  Sorry....


  Oh then don't give up on Moyen---if I can wear it---you can wear it.  Allow it to oxidize and use bronzer.  It's stunning.
   I think Fonce will be too dark for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Maybe tannins and sulfites are related? Ithink that I bought a sulfite free wine not long ago. I'm pretty sure that I didn't like it. Lol. But I thought that reds have the highest tannins, with Cabernet Sauvignon having the highest tannins, which was why many people get headache from drinking red wine. But I'm not an oenophile or a sommeliere and could be making stuff up. Lol.


  Awesome Meka---I think you'll like it.  Getting the right shade is the whole battle & can be exhausting.  I ca't wait 
  to hear what you think of it.

  I only know the bare minimum about it because it was an issue for me at one point---no expertise here
  whatsoever.  I do know that tannins & sulfites are different and both occur naturally in the wine making process. 
  Some wine makers add even more sulfites for their preservative effects.  Tannins primarily come from the skin 
  and seeds of the grape so they are prevalent in wine, however, more wine makers are using processes that 
  minimize the presence of tannins.


 Cheers


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I'll definitely be rocking a purple lipstick! As for eyeshadow I'm not sure.






Yay!  Hello and welcome BB.  I was thinking of wearing purple/lavender all this week just to practice.
     I don't blame your Mom---for as long as I've lived w/Lupus I never wanted to join a chapter of the Lupus
     Foundation or anything because I didn't want it in my face everyday.  That was my way of feigning some
     normalcy, however I counsel newly diagnosed individuals.  It was only recently that I learned of Lupus 
     Awareness month and decided that a month out of my life wasn't a big deal, especially if there is potential to 
     help just one person.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Do you guys have any information on white wines?  I see I have a bit more to learn.


 





YES----they're yummy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All kidding aside, I like cooking with white wine---especially pasta & chicken dishes.
      I'm not sure I have a favorite though.  Do you prefer red or white?

     When I first got Abby, the woman who owns Abby's sister wanted to meet for a 'playdate' so we met at a pet-friendly winery, half way
     between where we live. Note we live in different states. Since it was during the week, we pretty much had the place to ourselves.  
     The owners prepared a cheese plate for us and we tasted a few wines & of course purchased a few.  One was a Cherry wine that can 
     be served warm or at room temp, over ice cream.  That was the best playdate ever.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

meka72 said:


> ETA: Trader Jo has a decent inexpensive wine selection that could start you off as you learn about wine. Just don't get the Charles Shaw. But that's my opinion. My friend loves Charles Shaw limited edition holiday wine (thanksgiving and Christmas) though.


   I love, love love cooking with wine---my absolute favorite thing to do.  I make a garlic shrimp linguine w/white wine that's to die for.  Angel hair is my absolute favorite
pasta.  I also use SB for cooking veggies & pasta but I prefer Pinto Grigio with my seafood dishes.  Cooking is another one of my passions & I LOVE collecting recipes.

  I've heard good things about TJ's wine selection.  Unfortunately TJ's in my state don't carry alcohol.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Don't be talking bad about 2-buck chuck!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i'm struggling to get back into the loop with conversations on here...and a little bit on the makeup challenges too...
> 
> ...






Aradhana.  What you're doing in terms of your makeup looks makes sense when you have to rush out every morning.  I tried using the same highlighter for a week
   just to put focus on some of the ones that I fail to reach for often and did the same with pigments.  We're continuing a spring theme and used some flower boxes for 
   inspiration, as well as gardens or other items of nature that might inspire us in our daily travels.  We'r also shopping our stashes.

   I am doing well and I'm glad you are too.  Thank you so much for participating in *Put on Purple Day, May 10 for Lupus Awareness.* 
   I'm very excited to hear you mention your boyfriend.  I remember that you mentioned a promising date several months ago, so is this the guy?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, so happy for 
   you!!  Awesome that he noticed a new lipstick!


----------



## meka72 (May 5, 2014)

Medgal, that shrimp and linguine sounds so good. Im surprised that I've never tried to cook it. After you recuperate, I'd be grateful if you would share your recipe. That said, I don't share my mother's macaroni and cheese recipe, so I'd understand if you'd rather not share. Lol.   Sage, stay away from 2 buck chuck. nothing good comes from it.


----------



## sagehen (May 5, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies!  i'm struggling to get back into the loop with conversations on here...and a little bit on the makeup challenges too...  i have been wearing makeup, but i just keep doing whats quick and repeating it if it works. i love the idea of wearing a different lipstick each day, so maybe i should start there. one variable at a time should be achievable!  medgal, i thought a saw a note from you in here but can't find it at the moment to quote...i'm well, how are you? i'm definitely going to do the may 10 wearing purple day. actually maybe i should just wear purple all this week while i'm at it!  i wore heroine last weekend, and my boyfriend asked if it was a new lipstick...i think i actually hadn't worn it since we started dating. i guess i acquired too many other exciting lipsticks in that time! anyway, i'm glad he noticed...sometimes i can't tell what men can see and what is just completely lost!


  I am going to polish my nails some very intense purple and wear that mani the rest of the week, sonce I need to put a silk wrap on a broken fingernail tonight anyway, and I will sprinkle some purple in on my face. I want to do this hoping that, since I see more people on the weekdays, someone will ask and I can spread a little awareness of Lupus. I like to do more than just wear something in honor - I really do like to spread awareness. I bet there are some people who still do not know what lupus is and who it affects.


----------



## meka72 (May 5, 2014)

Glad to "see" you! I might steal your wear purple all week idea. Maybe I'll wear heroine too.   





aradhana said:


> hi ladies!  i'm struggling to get back into the loop with conversations on here...and a little bit on the makeup challenges too...  i have been wearing makeup, but i just keep doing whats quick and repeating it if it works. i love the idea of wearing a different lipstick each day, so maybe i should start there. one variable at a time should be achievable!  medgal, i thought a saw a note from you in here but can't find it at the moment to quote...i'm well, how are you? i'm definitely going to do the may 10 wearing purple day. actually maybe i should just wear purple all this week while i'm at it!  i wore heroine last weekend, and my boyfriend asked if it was a new lipstick...i think i actually hadn't worn it since we started dating. i guess i acquired too many other exciting lipsticks in that time! anyway, i'm glad he noticed...sometimes i can't tell what men can see and what is just completely lost!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Sage, stay away from 2 buck chuck. nothing good comes from it.


 Oh Meka, I don't mind sharing my recipe at all.  I will be happy to!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I am going to polish my nails some very intense purple and wear that mani the rest of the week, sonce I need to put a silk wrap on a broken fingernail tonight anyway, and I will sprinkle some purple in on my face. I want to do this hoping that, since I see more people on the weekdays, someone will ask and I can spread a little awareness of Lupus. I like to do more than just wear something in honor - I really do like to spread awareness. I bet there are some people who still do not know what lupus is and who it affects.


   What purple product are you sprinkling on your face Sage?  Like glitter or something?  I think it's very kind of you to go all out and select a time to wear purple when you'll 
  have the greatest opportunity to see more people, and make a greater impact.  I agree that there are many people who know little or nothing about Lupus.

  I'll join you in wearing a purple NP too.  I polished my nails and here 2 days later, every nail on my left hand is chipped.  My right hand looks like it was freshly polished.


----------



## sagehen (May 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]  What purple product are you sprinkling on your face Sage?  Like glitter or something?  I think it's very kind of you to go all out and select a time to wear purple when you'll[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  have [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]the greatest opportunity to see more people, and make a greater impact.  I agree that there are many people who know little or nothing about Lupus.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]  I'll join you in wearing a purple NP too.  I polished my nails and here 2 days later, every nail on my left hand is chipped.  My right hand looks like it was freshly polished.[/COLOR]:shock:


  Well, I have Heroine l/s planned, maybe some Rich Purple Chromagraphic pencil on the eyes, and a couple of purple e/s from NYX I have been wanting to try out. OH! And Sephora Purple Rain I got on clearance!


----------



## aradhana (May 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> What purple product are you sprinkling on your face Sage?  Like glitter or something?  I think it's very kind of you to go all out and select a time to wear purple when you'll
> have the greatest opportunity to see more people, and make a greater impact.  I agree that there are many people who know little or nothing about Lupus.
> 
> I'll join you in wearing a purple NP too.  I polished my nails and here 2 days later, every nail on my left hand is chipped.  My right hand looks like it was freshly polished.


  i just did my nails on friday and they're also all chipped. i think i need a better top coat. at the moment i think i used one from nails inc, with chip skip from opi overtop.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Well, I have Heroine l/s planned, maybe some Rich Purple Chromagraphic pencil on the eyes, and a couple of purple e/s from NYX I have been wanting to try out. OH! And Sephora Purple Rain I got on clearance!


  Sage I actually love the idea of a purple 'week'.  I can use more products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to pull the goods together now. Do think pink /peach tones for blush?
  This is what I've put in a basket for purple week choices:

*  Eyeshadow*
  TF Violet Dusk e/s Palette
  TF Crushed Amethyst e/s Palette
  MAC Custom  (15) e/s Purple family Palette
  Chanel Illusion de Ombre (cream e/s) Diapason (deep purple)
  Chanel Illusion de Ombre (cream e/s) Utopia (soft lavender)
MAC Archie's Girls, Spoiled Rich

*  Blush*
 MAC Blush Ombré, Vintage Grape --_forgot about this one_
  MAC Sakura, Quite Cute Collex - _lavender pink_
Guerlain Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo,Peach Boy (Orange-coral/Peach-coral)
  Tom Ford Wicked (Raspberry pink)
  Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, Vivacité(Magenta)
Chanel Le Blush Créme, Affinite (Intense Blue Pink)

 *Lipstick*
  MAC Heroine
  MAC Asian Flower
  MAC Up the Amp
  MAC Goes & Goes
  MAC Midnight Mambo
  Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense Rayonnante (Plum)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *in fact it is indeed he...! it's been 8 months already! he's quite sweet in fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Congrats Aradhana!  Best wishes to you & your beau!  Thanks for joining us in wearing purple for Lupus Awareness.
    Sadly, I can't remember my potential products for LA w/o referring to my inventory document.
    I'm so over looking for top coats and base coats---just resigning myself to painting my nails every 2-3 days because nothing seems to work.


----------



## aradhana (May 6, 2014)

My nails still look horrible this morning and I couldn't locate ultraviolet...but! I managed to pull a Mac Trip palette from the archives...some real beauties in there! I used a makeup forever eye pencil in a dark royal blue, da bling! (Peaxhy coral) in the inner half of the lid and inner corner, cassette to set the thick liner and outer lid. I used a combo of the liner, cassette and leisure time (plummy purple) on the lower lashline as well, just more delicately done.   I used mineralize moisture foundation in nc42 on centre of face only and blended out, with a little tan tint bronzer stick in a '3' formation...  Cracked out Marine Life for the apples of cheeks and completed the whole thing with bust out! lipstick.  I feel like I did better than I expected in sticking to the purple theme...and using some items that badly needed a little love!   Hope you ladies are having a lovely Tuesday...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Hope you ladies are having a lovely Tuesday...







Sounds so awesome Aradhana!!!!


----------



## sagehen (May 6, 2014)

OK, today, I am actually pulled together!  FACE: NYX Photo-Loving primer CG Queen liquid foundation (not the 3-in-1) in Q725/Q740 mixture MAC loose powder NC50 no blush yet, but the day is young  EYES: Maybelline CT in matte Brown on lids and in crease WnW Spring 2014 palette, left side: 2nd shade on lid, 3rd in crease, bottom shade in outer v Pixi liner, Black Plum, top lash line only Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: MAC Grape liner MAC Punk Couture l/s  NAILS (trying to keep until Friday): ORLY Baked polish, Saturated (intense purple) ORLY Baked, Ablaze and Hot Tropics on accent nails  My lip plans for the week: MAC Punk Couture (wearing this today) MAC Heroine MAC RiRi Boy OCC Rollergirl I am playing it by ear Saturday - I might break out a stila UV color to wear to an amusement park (that old non-glowing-in-the-dark mess; I need to use it up)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I am playing it by ear Saturday - I might break out a stila UV color to wear to an amusement park (that old non-glowing-in-the-dark mess; I need to use it up)






 You are not playin are you Sage?  AWESOMENESS!!!  I totally forgot about Punk Couture !  



Runs to get my butt in gear & put on makeup!


----------



## aradhana (May 6, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, today, I am actually pulled together!  FACE: NYX Photo-Loving primer CG Queen liquid foundation (not the 3-in-1) in Q725/Q740 mixture MAC loose powder NC50 no blush yet, but the day is young  EYES: Maybelline CT in matte Brown on lids and in crease WnW Spring 2014 palette, left side: 2nd shade on lid, 3rd in crease, bottom shade in outer v Pixi liner, Black Plum, top lash line only Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: MAC Grape liner MAC Punk Couture l/s  NAILS (trying to keep until Friday): ORLY Baked polish, Saturated (intense purple) ORLY Baked, Ablaze and Hot Tropics on accent nails  My lip plans for the week: MAC Punk Couture (wearing this today) MAC Heroine MAC RiRi Boy OCC Rollergirl I am playing it by ear Saturday - I might break out a stila UV color to wear to an amusement park (that old non-glowing-in-the-dark mess; I need to use it up)


 Sounds like a very good Tuesday  I like your comment about blush and the day being young! Is grape lip liner still available or was it LE?


----------



## meka72 (May 6, 2014)

I'm scrolling through real fast but saw there was some discussion of nail base coats an topcoats. I have oily nails and polish only lasts 2 days if I don't touch up my nails. This method and mix of products have been keeping my polish mostly intact for about 4-5 days without touch ups though I usually do touch up on day 3 or 4.   I use Orly rubberized base coat and Gelous nail gel coat (I've only found this at Sally's Beauty). I've used Sally Hansen hards as nails and hard as wraps For basecoats but only like to use those for my pedicures (I take them with me when I have a pedicure appointment).   I layer the products in a particular order and wait about 2-3 minutes between each layer because the previous layer needs to be tacky, not wet or dry. I layer in this order: BC, polish, BC, polish, TC.   I didn't get a chance to do my nails last night but I'm ready to remove last week's polish. I think I will wear UD Vice polish.


----------



## meka72 (May 6, 2014)

Ooh Sage, your makeup sounds so pretty and put together. Do you like that wet n wild palette? Ill join you tomorrow and wear Heroine too. I just need to find it in my lipstick drawer. Yikes!  





sagehen said:


> OK, today, I am actually pulled together!  FACE: NYX Photo-Loving primer CG Queen liquid foundation (not the 3-in-1) in Q725/Q740 mixture MAC loose powder NC50 no blush yet, but the day is young  EYES: Maybelline CT in matte Brown on lids and in crease WnW Spring 2014 palette, left side: 2nd shade on lid, 3rd in crease, bottom shade in outer v Pixi liner, Black Plum, top lash line only Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: MAC Grape liner MAC Punk Couture l/s  NAILS (trying to keep until Friday): ORLY Baked polish, Saturated (intense purple) ORLY Baked, Ablaze and Hot Tropics on accent nails  My lip plans for the week: MAC Punk Couture (wearing this today) MAC Heroine MAC RiRi Boy OCC Rollergirl I am playing it by ear Saturday - I might break out a stila UV color to wear to an amusement park (that old non-glowing-in-the-dark mess; I need to use it up)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Ooh Sage, your makeup sounds so pretty and put together. Do you like that wet n wild palette? Ill join you tomorrow and wear Heroine too. I just need to find it in my lipstick drawer. Yikes!


  So tomorrow is Heroine Day?  I'm in!


----------



## meka72 (May 6, 2014)

Well don't do what I just did--do your nails in a dimly lit room. My right hand looks like my 5 y/o nephew painted my nails.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]Meka :tip: My hat's off to you for being so precise.  I may complain about tip-wear & chipping but the truth is, w/>400 bottles of NP & counting, I should be changing it[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  everyday---most [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]of them I've never worn.  I think I'd be more diligent if I left the house everyday.  Nevertheless, I'm taking notes that I'll refer to now & evermore as the[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]_*Meka Method.  *_[/COLOR][COLOR=800080]I'm putting on Dior Galaxie #992[/COLOR]    [COLOR=800080]So tomorrow is Heroine Day?  I'm in!  [/COLOR]ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Well don't do what I just did--do your nails in a dimly lit room. My right hand looks like my 5 y/o nephew painted my nails.


    One of the girls in the NP thread always has PERFECT manicures.  We asked her technique and she said she uses a high-powered lantern to do them.
   Runs to get the lantern before starting my nails!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

I feel like it takes forever to put on my makeup right now.  It's still slow & awkward.

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base
Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, *Diapason *(Deep Purple) from lid to just below brow line
MAC Rice Paper to highlight brow 
Urban Decay Psychedelic Sister (Medium Violet Purple) to lower lash line 


*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
 Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
MAC P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *07* Diorskin Nude Tan* Golden Shimmer* Powder, Transat collection Highlighter to high-points
MAC Blush Ombré, Vintage Grape blush
MAC *Dark Secret* Sheer Mystery Powder to set
MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense *Rayonnante* lipstick (Plum) 145
 Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer *Tocade *(Plum) *182 *



*NAILS:*
Nada  Putting on polish tonight


----------



## meka72 (May 6, 2014)

I got up early this morning and had a few extra minutes. I wanted to put on eyeshadow but that got lost in the fray. I did remember to apply mascara though!  Korres anti aging primer Chanel perfection lumiere in 104 ambre (sample but I want this so bad) Nars creamy concealer in amande to highlight undereye  Ben Nye powder in topaz/sienna to set undereye KGD finishing powder to set the rest of face Mac ombré blush in sunset beach Mac EDSF in magnetic appeal to highlight brow and cheekbones Anastasia brow wiz in ebony to shape brows CoverGirl gel liner to line upper lids Bare Minerals lash domination mascara KVD liquid lipstick in Bauhau5 (it is a berry shade so that's like purple is mixed in, right?)  I went through my lipstick drawer and found all my purple lippies so I'm good to go for the rest of the week!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I went through my lipstick drawer and found all my purple lippies so I'm good to go for the rest of the week!


    Oh get it Meka---I love PL & DPL (powder foundation) & PLV is my new love.
   I wore berry today---same color family I think.   NICE look Meka!


----------



## sagehen (May 7, 2014)

1. @aradana: Grape lipliner was dc'd awhile ago. I am gingerly using the one I have now. I don't know what I will do when it's gone. It is such a perfect purple.   2. @Medgal and @Meka: Heroine it is on Wednesday, May 7.  3. I forgot about Strong Woman. I need to work this in. And Smoked Purple.  4. @Meka: I like the WnW palette OK. I prefer the gold side, but the left side is a good workday look.  I can also see it for a brown smoky eye too.


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2014)

Hello ladies! I finally managed to get a look together that fits into the purple theme!   Face: Skinceuticals Sunscreen, Bourjois CC cream in light, Nars Illuminating Powder  Eyes: Silver Sun from Alluring Aquatics on the lid, purple from Togetherness MES outer v and blended up. Also as a Liner on the lower lashline. Liner on upper lashline: Legendary Lure (also from AA). Mascara and Orb to highlight inner corner and under brows. Did my brows with some drugstore browset.  Blush: Clinique Berry Pop, highlighted with Lightscapade, contouring with Strada.   Lips: kissable in Flaunting It.  Nails:  Med knows from the np thread that I started to mix my own nailpolish last year. Funnily I did two purples on Monday and used one in my mani I'm wearing today. The Silver is aengland Excalibur and the lilac without glitter is Essie Full Steam Ahead.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't own Heroine or I woul've joined you today in wearing it!


----------



## aradhana (May 7, 2014)

All your looks sound really pretty...I didn't wearvheroine today - only just read yesterday's posts, but wearing instigator. Anneri thanks for reminding me of flaunting it! I haven't worn it in a while so that seems like it'd be a good option to work in this week.  Hey have any of you ladies worn golden bronzer by Mac? I have refined golden already from a few years back, but I'd really love to have a bronzer in that pretty aqua packaging this year...just wondering how golden looks on the darker skin tones...


----------



## sagehen (May 7, 2014)

aradhana said:


> All your looks sound really pretty...I didn't wearvheroine today - only just read yesterday's posts, but wearing instigator. Anneri thanks for reminding me of flaunting it! I haven't worn it in a while so that seems like it'd be a good option to work in this week.  Hey have any of you ladies worn golden bronzer by Mac? I have refined golden already from a few years back, but I'd really love to have a bronzer in that pretty aqua packaging this year...just wondering how golden looks on the darker skin tones...


  No Heroine? You are no longer in the club. Totally kidding, but that is what came to mind when I read your admission of not wearing Heroine lol.  This is no help to you, but I LOVE and use Refined Deeper Bronze. I didn't find thant any of MAC's other bronzers even show up on me.


----------



## aradhana (May 7, 2014)

snif...barely got back in the club and now I'm out again for this heroine infraction! Tell u what - I am going to go home after work and put heroine on before going out tonight  Interesting about the bronzer. Definitely helpful since i dont want to biy domething that wont be visible for the sake of the packaging! After reading your message I went to look at the bronzers available on mac's site and it looks like refined golden is supposed to be lighter than golden...and I did not see any refined deeper bronze. Was that LE, or maybe pro? Maybe I'll need to swatch in store in this case.


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Hey have any of you ladies worn golden bronzer by Mac? I have refined golden already from a few years back, but I'd really love to have a bronzer in that pretty aqua packaging this year...just wondering how golden looks on the darker skin tones...


  Be careful if you decide on a bronzer from AA, Aradhana! The texture is somehow different - the tester I saw looked like a disaster because it's so soft and crumbly.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> No longer in the club? Oh dear, and here I am not even owning it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's sad & troubling to hear Anneri.  I think quite a few people wanted it just for the compact.


----------



## sagehen (May 7, 2014)

aradhana said:


> snif...barely got back in the club and now I'm out again for this heroine infraction! Tell u what - I am going to go home after work and put heroine on before going out tonight  Interesting about the bronzer. Definitely helpful since i dont want to biy domething that wont be visible for the sake of the packaging! After reading your message I went to look at the bronzers available on mac's site and it looks like refined golden is supposed to be lighter than golden...and I did not see any refined deeper bronze. Was that LE, or maybe pro? Maybe I'll need to swatch in store in this case.


  Well, if you wear Heroine tonight, I will take it to a vote for a POSSIBLE, provisional membership back into the "club".   Refined Deeper was discontinued, and I don't know why. I feel like it was MAC's only WOC-friendly bronzer. Good depth of color and not too sparkly. Matte Bronze is just OK.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 7, 2014)

Ok I missed A LOT on here!

  I have but didn't wear Heroine today because I just read this... I need to keep up on this thread better!

  So, we are doing purple this month? And a special purple look for the 10th?

  I have work to do pulling out some purples! Will you guys forgive me if I wear Heroine on the 10th?!


----------



## sagehen (May 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=800080]I'm wearing Heroine lip liner, lipstick & lip glass---although I don't find it particularly flattering on me---never did, but trying to just go with it.[/COLOR]  I don't belive this for a moment - everything looks good on you.  [COLOR=800080]   Oooo la la Anneri---nice look!!!  And the nails makeup for you not having Heroine ten times over---especially since you made your own NP!!!!  Very pretty & on theme:eyelove: [/COLOR]  This is true - Amneri can be in the "club in spite of not owning Heroine lol. I own a BU on your behalf.  [COLOR=800080]   The only MAC bronzer that I own is Refined Golden.  Right now I'm in LOVE w/Guerlain's Terracotta bronzer in 07[/COLOR]  Please don't mention this. I am building a Nordstrom wish list right now. I don't want to see it there. I love their bronzers. Perfect for grown women. No sparkle, good pigmentation, lovely packaging that I am not embarrassed to take out in public...so many good things to say about it.  I don't know what happened here, but I hope y 'all can tell I was trying to quote Medgal.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Refined Deeper was discontinued, and I don't know why. I feel like it was MAC's only WOC-friendly bronzer. Good depth of color and not too sparkly. Matte Bronze is just OK.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok I missed A LOT on here!
> 
> I have but didn't wear Heroine today because I just read this... I need to keep up on this thread better!
> 
> ...






Hi Pix!  We're still doing our spring inspired theme.  May is Lupus Awareness Month, and* May 10 is Put on Purple Day.*  Although purple is the Lupus awareness
    color, we were originally  just doing May 10---put on Purple Day.   Since *May 10 is Saturday* and Sage pointed out that she sees more people during the week and 
    suggested wearing purple all this week, a very valid point-----we all joined in.  Thanks for supporting this cause.  Perhaps you can get the LBs to join in---hopefully 
    take their minds off so much sadness.  I visit the thread every now & then and leave in tears.  The support is tremendous---lots of big hearts and beautiful souls in that 
    thread---and of course you, the biggest of all, at the helm.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]I'm wearing Heroine lip liner, lipstick & lip glass---although I don't find it particularly flattering on me---never did, but trying to just go with it.[/COLOR]
> 
> I don't belive this for a moment - everything looks good on you.
> 
> ...






If I'm following you correctly Sage, you love Guerlain's bronzers?  I love them so much that I purchased both 07 & 08.  The later is very dark for me so I use it 
     VERY lightly---but it's the quality of the powder that blows my mind.  It's just that awesome.  Why don't you want to see it on your wish list?


----------



## aradhana (May 7, 2014)

I did it ladies! Wore heroine to a concert tonight... Back in the club....  Yes!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Pix!  We're still doing our spring inspired theme.  May is Lupus Awareness Month, and* May 10 is Put on Purple Day.*  Although purple is the Lupus awareness
> color, we were originally  just doing May 10---put on Purple Day.   Since *May 10 is Saturday* and Sage pointed out that she sees more people during the week and
> suggested wearing purple all this week, a very valid point-----we all joined in.  Thanks for supporting this cause.  Perhaps you can get the LBs to join in---hopefully
> take their minds off so much sadness.  I visit the thread every now & then and leave in tears.  The support is tremendous---lots of big hearts and beautiful souls in that
> thread---and of course you, the biggest of all, at the helm.


  What a sweet thing to say...
  LB has turned into an all-purpose support group. Sometimes it's sad, sometimes silly, sometimes serious... whatever any of us need at the time. Such a great group of ladies over there... and HERE! I think Specktra is more than just makeup lovers.... we are feelers and people who care deeply about the things in our lives. I love this place!
  I'm all on board with the Purple to support Lupus awareness! I'll notify the LB ladies tomorrow!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2014)

I'm sorry I wasn't clear, I was wondering if there was any ingredients in white wines that cause headaches.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2014)

Completely missed the purple memo for the whole week. I  will do it for the rest of the weekend.  *Rubs hands together, while I think of looks*  Excited!!


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm wearing Heroine lip liner, lipstick & lip glass---although I don't find it particularly flattering on me---never did, but trying to just go with it.
> 
> Oooo la la Anneri---nice look!!!  And the nails makeup for you not having Heroine ten times over---especially since you made your own NP!!!!  Very pretty & on theme
> 
> ...


  Thank you Med!

  You know, a friend and I joked about the bronzer being crumbly and nearly half of it was already broken - because that's even better if you want it only for the compact! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I didn't get it though. But maybe AA was the collection that got me back on board with Mac - I really like all the things I got a LOT.

@sagehen *huge sigh of relief that I'm back in the club*
  Am I missing out on Heroine? I swatched it twice in the store and am convinced that it'll pull mainly magenta on me which I hate. But maybe I should try it on my lips? The only purples I love are Courting Lilac, Flaunting it and the new Revlon Matte Balm in Shameless. I can wear Strong Woman, but I don't love it.
  Maybe I'll wear the Revlon today when I've to run errands later. People always stare when I get hubby's things at the laundry with a strong lip on.


----------



## aradhana (May 8, 2014)

Anneri - it's probably worth trying on your lips since the pigmentation underneath can change everything and then you'll see it in context too.  Pretty packages - I don't know about the headache causing ingredients but is it something to do with the sulfites?  This morning my aim is to get out of the house with flaunting it on...and if I'm lucky one of the shop cook quads. Let's see what happens!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> What a sweet thing to say...
> LB has turned into an all-purpose support group. Sometimes it's sad, sometimes silly, sometimes serious... whatever any of us need at the time. Such a great group of ladies over there... and HERE! I think Specktra is more than just makeup lovers.... we are feelers and people who care deeply about the things in our lives. I love this place!
> *I'm all on board with the Purple to support Lupus awareness! I'll notify the LB ladies tomorrow!*









Thanks Pixie!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *This morning my aim is to get out of the house with flaunting it on...and if I'm lucky one of the shop cook quads*. Let's see what happens!


   OMG---I totally forgot about the Shop Cook quads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't realize I had so many qualifying products---I could go the month and not repeat a thing.
  Not so sure that's a good thing--pathetic really!


----------



## sagehen (May 8, 2014)

Quick two days of face: yesterday: FACE: NYX Photo Loving Primer EL DW in 5W2 mixed with ELDWLight, Intensity 5 NYX Orange Concealer and HD in 08 under eyes MAC NC50 loos powder EYES: grey smoky eyes from NYX B** Naked palette Sephora Khol liner, BLACK, on top lash line nly Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, 01 Explosive Black LIPS: Heroine liner and lipstick  Today: FACE: Lancome Teint Visionnaire blur (only my second time using but I like) Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H in 470C in center of face, 510 C on perimeter, set with Lancome Translucence loose powder in 400 EYES: Spehora Khol liner , BLACK, top lash line and same mascara as yesterday LIPS: Sephora Nano lipliner in 10 Lovely Lilac RiRi Boy lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med!
> 
> *You know, a friend and I joked about the bronzer being crumbly and nearly half of it was already broken - because that's even better if you want it only for the compact!
> 
> ...


  Good point Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so glad you found some items you love in AA.  I could never completely give up on my first love, MAC.  Still haven't found my MAC Mojo
  but I'm hopeful and waiting for just the right item to bring me back---it will happen!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Completely missed the purple memo for the whole week. I  will do it for the rest of the weekend.  *Rubs hands together, while I think of looks*  Excited!!






Thanks for joining the Purple Party, Pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

Sign me up for some Lupus supporting and some purple wearing!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sign me up for some Lupus supporting and some purple wearing!


 





Hi Naomi.  Long time no see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome aboard the purple train! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and  Thanks for your support!!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Naomi.  Long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good to see you Medgal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had been wondering where you were hiding and now I see you've been in this wonderful thread! I'm not all the way caught up, but I really love what's been going on so far.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

Today's look is pretty simple.

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base
Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, *Diapason* (Deep Purple) from lid to just below brow line
Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, *Utopia* (Pale Lavender) Center of lid
Tom Ford *Violet Dusk* Quad- Pale Lavender  to highlight brow 
 


*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
Chanel Double Perfection Lumière (powder foundation) *80 Beige*
MAC P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Guerlain  Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo, *Peach Boy*---soft side Highlighter to high-points
Guerlain Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo, *Peach Boy*----Peach blush
MAC  Mineralize Charge Water to soften matte look of powder foundation, and set
*LIPS:*
 MAC *Fashion Boost *Lip Liner
MAC *Asian Flower* (creamy lavender) _ Forgot how pretty this is!!!!_



*NAILS:*
Chanel *Sweet Lilac #615*


----------



## sagehen (May 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=800080]MAC *Fashion Boost* Lip Liner[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]MAC *Asian Flower* (creamy lavender) _ Forgot how pretty this is!!!!_[/COLOR]      [COLOR=800080]*NAILS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]Chanel *Sweet Lilac #615*[/COLOR] [/COLOR]


 This sounds like a nice look, no matter how simple.  I missed Asian Flower in my purple list for the week. Tomorrow is going to be hard - Do I go with the OCC Rollergirl? Asian Flower? Smoked Purple? Strong Woman? Seriously. I don't know. I may have to change mid-day.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good to see you Medgal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you!  "Take your shoes off and sit a spell"  It's a fun way to shop your stash & use your products w/in a 
  monthly/seasonal/holiday color theme.  As you can see we've also supported special interests like breast cancer, 
  and now Lupus.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 8, 2014)

I'd love to join in. I'd love to help support Lupus, especially to help support you!
  i'm wearing a purple look from the Laura Mercier palette (2nd one) with Clinique Intense Plum quickliner and Bite Beauty Lipgloss in Peach (which is actually pink) it totally doesn't match the look but I just got it and that is what is on! lol it's a start!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I'd love to join in. I'd love to help support Lupus, especially to help support you!
> i'm wearing a purple look from the Laura Mercier palette (2nd one) with Clinique Intense Plum quickliner and Bite Beauty Lipgloss in Peach (which is actually pink) it totally doesn't match the look but I just got it and that is what is on! lol it's a start!


   SO AWESOME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for coming over Starlight, and thanks for your support!!!!

  What's wrong w/pink & purple?  They totally match!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I missed Asian Flower in my purple list for the week. Tomorrow is going to be hard - Do I go with the OCC Rollergirl? Asian Flower? Smoked Purple? Strong Woman? Seriously. I don't know. I may have to change mid-day.








Sage I just looked up Rollergirl and it's VERY pretty.  You might need to change a few times


----------



## Starlight77 (May 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I'd love to join in. I'd love to help support Lupus, especially to help support you!
> i'm wearing a purple look from the Laura Mercier palette (2nd one) with Clinique Intense Plum quickliner and Bite Beauty Lipgloss in Peach (which is actually pink) it totally doesn't match the look but I just got it and that is what is on! lol it's a start!
> 
> 
> ...


  ohh pink and purple do, just not these 2 shades. although i'm rockin' it anyways haha 

  and thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> ohh pink and purple do, just not these 2 shades. although i'm rockin' it anyways haha
> 
> and thank you!


   LOL----you're sweet Starlight---rock on!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

Ladies of Theme Makeup with a Purpose, thanks so much for putting up with, yet selflessly joining in the 'cause' requests.  I think you're all accustomed to it
since that's the genesis of the thread.  Nevertheless, I greatly appreciate your support.  I have another request from a fellow Specktrette, our very own PeachTwist
who also suffers from a debilitating illness, M.E more popularly known in this country as CFS.
 * Monday May 12, 2014 is M.E. Awareness Day*
                                                                                            and PeachTwist would like us to wear blue.
                                                                                                          I'm in.  I hope you are too!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm in too!
> 
> Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?
> 
> The health condition I have is called M.E. and May 12th is M.E. day!


 PT's original request.  Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## meka72 (May 8, 2014)

Hey ladies, I wanted to stop in before I go to sleep (allegedly). I wore Heroine  l/s and fashion boost liner yesterday. Today, I wore KVD L.U.V. liquid lipstick with fashion boost liner as well. Tomorrow I will either wear Mac midnight mambo or Violetta. I prefer Violetta so that may be the one that I pick up.   The rest of my makeup was the same as I'd posted on Monday or Tuesday. I wore mascara two days in a row though so I'm proud if that.


----------



## meka72 (May 8, 2014)

Im in!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]PT's original request.  Thanks everyone!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> The rest of my makeup was the same as I'd posted on Monday or Tuesday. *I wore mascara two days in a row though so I'm proud if that.*


 





Yay Meka!!!
       I think I might pull out Goes and Goes tomorrow-----I'm feeling bronze and purple coming on.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Im in!


    Thanks Meka


----------



## Prettypackages (May 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies of Theme Makeup with a Purpose, thanks so much for putting up with, yet selflessly joining in the 'cause' requests.  I think you're all accustomed to it
> since that's the genesis of the thread.  Nevertheless, I greatly appreciate your support.  I have another request from a fellow Specktrette, our very own PeachTwist
> who also suffers from a debilitating illness, M.E more popularly known in this country as CFS.
> * Monday May 12, 2014 is M.E. Awareness Day*
> ...


  ONe of our shop/cook quads has this blue in it... LOL  another reason to bust those out. LOL


----------



## aradhana (May 9, 2014)

Wearing the blue quad...Color Added. Proud of myself! Got out of the house at a reasonable time with a full face!  I also wore wholesome fluid line and restores dazzle! blush for a resurrection of shop cook... For lips I'm wearing Fervent from the Gareth Pugh collection. the look is dark.  So for tomorrow I had planned to wear heroine. But now we already wore that. Wondering what you ladies are planning? I might reconsider my plan and wear 'strong woman' since I think that might be fitting for the day.  Pretty: I've been getting headaches lately too after drinking wine but I'm still in denial phase and continuing to drink it! But mostly I drink reds.  Say are you ladies planning to get anything from the Mac summer collection? If so what?


----------



## Audrey C (May 9, 2014)

I got confused and thought purple was Wednesday - I wore Heroine liner and Heavenly Hybrid. That's as purple as I can pull off!


----------



## sagehen (May 9, 2014)

@aradhana - I am not sure about the summer collections. I had my eye on Moody Blooms but having seen the shadows I am a little disappointed. I originally wanted the shadows and two fluidlines. I think I will wait and read/hear more before I decide one way or the other.  I am wearing blue eyeshadow (because it is controversial) for M.E. Awareness Day. Why do people have issue with blue e/s anyway? It's always the butt of jokes.


----------



## aradhana (May 9, 2014)

I know it's a kind of funny thing about blue shadows. I assume the jokes only apply to older folks who have lost the plot. Not so much the frequenters of specktra anyway.  I'm wearing teal today but Monday I'll crack out the bluest blue I can find!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies of Theme Makeup with a Purpose, thanks so much for putting up with, yet selflessly joining in the 'cause' requests.  I think you're all accustomed to it
> since that's the genesis of the thread.  Nevertheless, I greatly appreciate your support.  I have another request from a fellow Specktrette, our very own PeachTwist
> who also suffers from a debilitating illness, M.E more popularly known in this country as CFS.
> * Monday May 12, 2014 is M.E. Awareness Day*
> ...


Thank you Medgal, I know what it means....
  Blue ? One of my fav shades, I will do a MU in blue to support PeachTwist and the cause.
  Blue Power !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *THis sounds like another challenge. *
> 
> thanks babe!!  Love the shop cook idea.  I'm going to do the quad with the blue and wear flaunting it.  IF I make it out tomorrow. I got sick...  Our first hot day, and I had no desire to leave the house.
> that makes sense.  I went to coopers hawk, and did a tasting and drank with friends...  by the end of the evening my head was throbbing...  I'm just going to leave wine alone for awhile.  I used to LOVE it
> ...


   I know right?

  That's too bad, especially if you enjoy the taste of wine.  Maybe try at home on a couple of small bottles to ID what you're sensitive to.





 At least you had options, Pretty

​  I think I depoted my Shop Cook quads so I'll have to refer to my inventory doc.  Either that or use my other blue quads--- Chanel Lagons or TF Cobalt Rush.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Medgal, I know what it means....
> Blue ? One of my fav shades, I will do a MU in blue to support PeachTwist and the cause.
> Blue Power !


  Thanks so much Dominique




 Here's to *Blue Powe*r!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I got confused and thought purple was Wednesday - I wore Heroine liner and Heavenly Hybrid. That's as purple as I can pull off!


   Audrey, that's probably because we later decided to wear Purple all week.  *Saturday*, *May 10* is the official *Put on Purple Day  *Thanks for joining in!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I'm wearing teal today but Monday I'll crack out the bluest blue I can find!


  I wear it quite tastefully, as an old gal, I might add.   I think you're right Aradhana because at one time older ladies would wear light blue e/s from lid to brow---and lots of it.  It wasn't pretty


----------



## Starlight77 (May 9, 2014)

Nars Charade Duo- i seriously love this dusty dirty purple shade. 
  Urban Decay Crush eyeliner - i think it's my favorite purple.
  Chanel L'adoree lipstick

  as purple as it seems, i don't look very purple lol


----------



## meka72 (May 9, 2014)

This is exactly what I wore today and it was so pretty! I don't know why I don't wear this combo more often.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]  For me, today it was Midnight Mambo & Narcissist l/g.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Nars Charade Duo- i seriously love this dusty dirty purple shade.
> Urban Decay Crush eyeliner - i think it's my favorite purple.
> Chanel L'adoree lipstick
> 
> as purple as it seems, i don't look very purple lol


  Sounds pretty Starlight!  I love L'adoree.  I wasn't familiar w/the Nars e/s duo so I looked it up---VERY NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

meka72 said:


> This is exactly what I wore today and it was so pretty! I don't know why I don't wear this combo more often.


   Hey lippie twin!!!! 



 I had a good time wearing MM & N.  It's very face-brightening & I love how moisturizing MM is.  And to think I nearly passed on it


----------



## Prettypackages (May 9, 2014)

I'm going to go wash my brushes so everything is all set for tomorrow!! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm going to go wash my brushes so everything is all set for tomorrow!! LOL


   Awwwww---that's sweet Pretty!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2014)

Thank you ALL, SO much for being willing to wear blue on Monday for M.E.!  It truly means so much to me.

  I haven't been up to wearing make-up much, but I wore purple clothing today for Lupus Awareness!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2014)

Today my MU was a basic one ( and curiously enough I was stared at at the Mall )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

*Chanel CC Cream*
*MAC Héroïne*

  ( and then I changed the lipstick because I was supposed to do so, sorry for that, I chose a nude one Chanel Chéri )

  When wearing Héroïne people stare, it's a bold purple I think !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you ALL, SO much for being willing to wear blue on Monday for M.E.!  It truly means so much to me.
> 
> I haven't been up to wearing make-up much, but I wore purple clothing today for Lupus Awareness!


   Our pleasure PT!  






And think you for joining us in Put on Purple Day!!!
  I know you've been struggling.  I pray that things ease up for you soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Today my MU was a basic one ( and curiously enough I was stared at at the Mall )
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks for your effort Dominique!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2014)

Medgal, you're welcome. Next monday I will not wear a blue lipstick though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try a blue mani I think !


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!

  Face:
  Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
  MAC The Perfect Cheek Blush
  MAC Lightscapade Highlight
  MAC PLW Concealer for Undereyes & Highlight

  Eyes:
  MAC All That Glitter inner 2/3 lid
  MAC Trax outer 1/3 lid & blended into outer v
  MAC Trax smudged on lower lashline w/ Smashbox eyeliner
  MAC Soft Brown as transition shade in crease
  MAC Woodwinked in crease
  MAC Blanc Type browbone highlight

  Lips:
  MAC Heroine Lipstick w/ Heroine Lip Pencil


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

Gorgeous Pixie!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gorgeous Pixie!


  Thanks HG! First time I've gone all out on my makeup (other than for work stuff) in awhile... Felt good to do it cause I wanted to and for a good cause!
  How's the tooth today doll?


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks HG! First time I've gone all out on my makeup (other than for work stuff) in awhile... Felt good to do it cause I wanted to and for a good cause!
> How's the tooth today doll?


  yw darling.. you look more amazing than usual!

  toofie is better but a bit painful.. it's sat night and I am here


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yw darling.. you look more amazing than usual!
> 
> toofie is better but a bit painful.. it's sat night and I am here


  That's SOOOOOOO Sweet! Thanks! You made my day!

  I feel ya... I'm sitting at home drinking $8 wine on this Sat night! But hey, at least we're here together!

  It sucks your tooth is giving you issues! I think I'd rather have just about ANY other problem than with my teeth or mouth! People don't really understand how bad that can F up your life until it happens to them! Hope you feel better soon hun!!


----------



## meka72 (May 10, 2014)

Although I didn't leave the house today, I rocked Violetta!


----------



## meka72 (May 10, 2014)

So gorgeous!  





PixieDancer said:


> My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!  Face: Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation MAC The Perfect Cheek Blush MAC Lightscapade Highlight MAC PLW Concealer for Undereyes & Highlight  Eyes: MAC All That Glitter inner 2/3 lid MAC Trax outer 1/3 lid & blended into outer v MAC Trax smudged on lower lashline w/ Smashbox eyeliner MAC Soft Brown as transition shade in crease MAC Woodwinked in crease MAC Blanc Type browbone highlight  Lips: MAC Heroine Lipstick w/ Heroine Lip Pencil


----------



## sagehen (May 10, 2014)

I wore NYX Seductive lipstick and an iridescent purple lipglass on top. Nothing special about the rest of my face. KvD Lock-It foundation, I don't even remember the setting powder, and a neutral-yet-smoked-out eye from a NYX palette. Lots of mascara.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 10, 2014)

I wore MAC Fabulousness Smoky Eye Palette which is not so fabulous but i sure do love the one purple in it (Spellcaster i think?) with MAC Dark diversion eyeliner and MAC Vintage Grape Blush. I also wore a purple shirt and purple converse. My baby girl wore a purple Rapunzel shirt with purple leggings and a cute matching headband i made her. My boy joined in the fun and wore a purple t-shirt with a monkey on it that said "i fling poop" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my lil brother buys him silly stuff but i thought it would make you guys giggle.


  We are ready for Monday @PeachTwist


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I wore MAC Fabulousness Smoky Eye Palette which is not so fabulous but i sure do love the one purple in it (Spellcaster i think?) with MAC Dark diversion eyeliner and MAC Vintage Grape Blush. I also wore a purple shirt and purple converse. My baby girl wore a purple Rapunzel shirt with purple leggings and a cute matching headband i made her. My boy joined in the fun and wore a purple t-shirt with a monkey on it that said "i fling poop"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwww! You got the whole family involved! SOOOO cool! (PS The "I fling poop" tshirt made me laugh OUT LOUD!!!)


----------



## sagehen (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mothers' Day to all the mothers here!  I am looking through my blue shadows for tomorrow lol.


----------



## aradhana (May 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]   You can still wear your Heroine Aradhana!  For me, today it was Midnight Mambo & Narcissist l/g.  I thinking maybe MAC Goes & Goes for tomorrow because I have't [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   worn it in like forever!   For the first time in years I have no plans to buy anything form the MAC summer collex.  I pretty much OD'd on collections from a few other[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   brands though.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  Audrey, that's probably because we later decided to wear Purple all week.  *Saturday*, *May 10* is the official *Put on Purple Day  *Thanks for joining in![/COLOR]


  I did end up wearing strong woman. I wore the quad from that collection too... Can't recall the name. And some verrrrry fluttery lashes from illamasqua!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Ahhhhh we don't care about any anti blue eyeshadow rules.  Who makes these rules anyway?  I'm an old broad and I rock my blue any time the mood suits me.:haha: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I wear it quite tastefully, as an old gal, I might add.   I think you're right Aradhana because at one time older ladies would wear light blue e/s from lid to brow---and lots of it.  It wasn't pretty[/COLOR]hboy:


  Absolutely - rules are made to be broken...and the blue eye shadow one doesn't make much sense!  





Prettypackages said:


> I'm going to go wash my brushes so everything is all set for tomorrow!! LOL


  I've just cleaned all my brushes too for the new week...a week of blue, ladies? 





PixieDancer said:


> My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!  Face: Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation MAC The Perfect Cheek Blush MAC Lightscapade Highlight MAC PLW Concealer for Undereyes & Highlight  Eyes: MAC All That Glitter inner 2/3 lid MAC Trax outer 1/3 lid & blended into outer v MAC Trax smudged on lower lashline w/ Smashbox eyeliner MAC Soft Brown as transition shade in crease MAC Woodwinked in crease MAC Blanc Type browbone highlight  Lips: MAC Heroine Lipstick w/ Heroine Lip Pencil


  Beautiful look pixie!   





sagehen said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to all the mothers here!  I am looking through my blue shadows for tomorrow lol.


 Same!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 12, 2014)

Today is blue Power !   My MU : Dior quint in " blue Lagoon ", I used 3 shades out of 3 and Bourjois mascara ( blue )   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here is l'Heure Bleue, 100th Anniversary Édition. Guerlain launched this Beauty in 2012, a bit pricey ))) but gorgeous !


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

I got a bit wrapped up and didn't get to post this sooner, but for my purple look on Saturday I used:

  Eyes were all from the Naked palette:
  Naked
  Buck
  Sin
  Side Car
  Hustle
  Dark Horse

  Blush: Peaches

  Highlight: Lightscapade

  Lips: Heroine lipstick over Heroine liner.


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

@PixieDancer you looks gorgeous!


----------



## sagehen (May 12, 2014)

OK, blue Monday it is:  FACE: KvD Lock-It Liquid foundation, 68 (hate that this is dc'd - after all my hemming and hawing I love it) MAC Blot Powder, Medium Dark NYX HD concealer under eyes, 08  EYES: Maybelline Color Tattoo Metal, Electric Blue, on lids Sephora e/s, My Boyfriend's Jeans on lids, blended in crease with MAC Shag e.l.f. Liquid Eyeliner, Navy Blue Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: NYX Slim Pencil l/l, Toast KvD Liquid Lipstick, Lolita  This is a best I could do face. I know this will stay on. Bad allergy day.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 12, 2014)

For @PeachTwist

@PeachTwist
  Wonder Woman Palette in Lady Justice
  Clinique intense midnight liner

  Face:
  Guerlain Sun Celebration Bronzer
  Mood Exposure Blush

  Lips:
  Dior Incognito lipstick

  my kids and I are all wearing blue shirts.


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

Did blue on my eyes today for @PeachTwist! 

  I used:

  Eyes: Sugarpill Velocity, Tako, Bulletproof and a touch of UD's Buck to transition

  Blush: MAC Peaches

  Highlight: MAC Adored

  Lips: MAC Rich Marron


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @PixieDancer you looks gorgeous!


  Awwww thanks gurl! Both your looks sounds awesome! I need to see some FOTD's from you missy! And you're haunting me with those Huggables again you know!?


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

My BLUE MAKEUP for M.E. Awareness Day (for our Peachy!!) @PeachTwist!

The "Blue" Stuff:
Eyeshadows: Vellum & Naval (Inglot #344 in the crease - MAC Malt dupe)
Eyeliner: Lime Crime Lazuli (top), Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Ultraviolet (bottom)
Mascara: Maybelline Great Lash in Royal Blue

Lipstick: Urban Decay Native


----------



## Dominique33 (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My BLUE MAKEUP for M.E. Awareness Day (for our Peachy!!) @PeachTwist!
> 
> The "Blue" Stuff:
> Eyeshadows: Vellum & Naval (Inglot #344 in the crease - MAC Malt dupe)
> ...


You look very pretty, lovely makeup !


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You look very pretty, lovely makeup !


  Awwww jeez... thanks babe!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!
> 
> Face:
> Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
> ...


 Absolutely stunning Pix---Thanks so much for joining the cause in such a beautiful way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My BLUE MAKEUP for M.E. Awareness Day (for our Peachy!!) @PeachTwist!
> 
> The "Blue" Stuff:
> Eyeshadows: Vellum & Naval (Inglot #344 in the crease - MAC Malt dupe)
> ...


 So gorgeous Pix---I don't even think you're human---you look too beautiful and angelic!!!!  Love the look!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

I couldn't wear the purple top that I wanted to because I still can't raise my arm but I did wear purple accessories & makeup.
Hubs got into the act w/a purple & white stripped shirt
.
My Put on Purple Look

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base
Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, *Diapason* (Deep Purple) from lid to just below brow line
Tom Ford *Violet Dusk* Palette - dark purple to crease
Estèe Lauder *Modern Mercury* to highlight brows
Urban Decay *Psychedelic Sister* (Medium Violet Purple) to lower lash line 

*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation,* 70 Beige*
MAC P & P *Light Boost* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Estèe Lauder *Modern Mercury* to facial high plains
Tom Ford *Savage* blush
NARS Light Reflecting*Loose*Setting Powder, *Crystal*
MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
MAC Fashion Boost lip pencil to line & fill
MAC Goes & Goes (Blue-violet, prolong wear) lipstick
MAC Narcissist lip glass
 


*NAILS:*
Chanel Sweet Lilac (soft lavender)


----------



## aradhana (May 12, 2014)

So I was a little pushed for time so I wore hyacinth eye kohl (royal blue) with moody eye shadow from the evil eye quad (smoky blue vxpearl). The rest of my face was just richly honed and illamasqua gleam cream, with woodrose on lips. No foundation or anything. I just felt like my skin needed a little break.  I might try to wear a little blue for the rest of the week...just so many products I came across that need using!  I signed up for a burlesque class that starts in a week. I'm not sure what I've gotten myself into...I just wanted to make sure I stay active since one o my gym classes is being canceled for the summer, and I also am hoping his will help me feel less shy about dancing in general. Have any of you tried a burlesque class? I'm not really even sure what to expect, lol!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So gorgeous Pix---I don't even think you're human---you look too beautiful and angelic!!!!  Love the look!!!


  I LOVE you woman!! You make me smile with your sweet-tastic-ness! xoxo


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

My Blue Look in Raising Awareness of and support for ME @ Peachtwist    





Hubs was also happy to get into the act by wearing a blue shirt!

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base
Tom Ford Cobalt Rush e/s palette: Icy White                  Blue Purple
Medium Blue            Blackened Blue
NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner, *Rue Bonaparte* to lower waterline


 

*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
 Chanel Double Perfection Lumiére powder Foundation, 8*0 Beige*
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* 5.5, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  


Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Dior *Amber Diamond* highlighter to facial high plains
Guerlain Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo, *Peach Boy* o1, blush only
NARS Light Reflecting *Loose* Setting Powder, *Crystal*
MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
Chanel *Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Orange Fougueux 04*

 
*NAILS:*
Illlamasqua *Caress* NP (Cornflower blue)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I LOVE you woman!! You make me smile with your sweet-tastic-ness! xoxo


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!!!  I thought I'd share what my little girl did for me.
My daughter told me to be ready at 1:30 Sunday afternoon, but she refused tell me what we were doing---just that I would want to look "nice."  I don't have my usual clothing options because I can't lift my arm eliminating anything pullover, plus I'm still confined to a immobilizing sling that is bulky & imposing , going across my chest and around my waist. So, I wore a white oversized boyfriend shirt w/a pale yellow maxi pencil skirt, black wedge sandals, hair in a side pony tail (ala hubs) w/a yellow scarf, a statement necklace & earrings and my statement black sling (LOL).  So, we went to the grounds of where she works (a massive facility) which is < 5mins from my house.  A valet parked her car and we boarded a shuttle that drove us another three minutes to our final destination.  After getting off the shuttle she told me where we were---*at the mansion of actor Will Smith's mother for a brunch called 'Dining with Divas'*.  What a beautiful property and amazing surprise.  Will Smith was there to present an award, 'The Diamond Diva Award' to actress/singer Tisha Campbell-Martin.  What a friggin incredible day!  It was family friendly, brunch was lovely, tons of entertainment and vendors selling ladies shoes, and bags & jewelry.  Tisha sang---OMG what an incredible voice!  Jada & the kids weren't there but Jada's mother was there and several other celebrity mothers who strutted their stuff in a little fashion show. My daughter knocked this one out of the park. So amazing!!!!!  The best thing of all is that the proceeds of the event go to benefit underprivileged single mothers. What an incredible surprise on a really beautiful day.  I think I'll keep her!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!!!  I thought I'd share what my little girl did for me.
> My daughter told me to be ready at 1:30 Sunday afternoon, but she refused tell me what we were doing---just that I would want to look "nice."  I don't have my usual clothing options because I can't lift my arm eliminating anything pullover, plus I'm still confined to a immobilizing sling that is bulky & imposing , going across my chest and around my waist. So, I wore a white oversized boyfriend shirt w/a pale yellow maxi pencil skirt, black wedge sandals, hair in a side pony tail (ala hubs) w/a yellow scarf, a statement necklace & earrings and my statement black sling (LOL).  So, we went to the grounds of where she works (a massive facility) which is < 5mins from my house.  A valet parked her car and we boarded a shuttle that drove us another three minutes to our final destination.  After getting off the shuttle she told me where we were---*at the mansion of actor Will Smith's mother for a brunch called 'Dining with Divas'*.  What a beautiful property and amazing surprise.  Will Smith was there to present an award, 'The Diamond Diva Award' to actress/singer Tisha Campbell-Martin.  What a friggin incredible day!  It was family friendly, brunch was lovely, tons of entertainment and vendors selling ladies shoes, and bags & jewelry.  Tisha sang---OMG what an incredible voice!  Jada & the kids weren't there but Jada's mother was there and several other celebrity mothers who strutted their stuff in a little fashion show. My daughter knocked this one out of the park. So amazing!!!!!  The best thing of all is that the proceeds of the event go to benefit underprivileged single mothers. What an incredible surprise on a really beautiful day.  I think I'll keep her!!!


  As I read this story, and lamented on how wonderful your daughter is, I couldn't help but be reminded that great kids come from great mothers! How proud you must be of the work you have done and the lovely woman she's become! She's like a masterpiece and you were/are the artist! It says so much about the person you are to raise such a fabulous human!!  God Bless you both... and your whole family!

  PS Hubs gets a side award for acting as a hair stylist! THAT is love right there!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> As I read this story, and lamented on how wonderful your daughter is, I couldn't help but be reminded that great kids come from great mothers! How proud you must be of the work you have done and the lovely woman she's become! She's like a masterpiece and you were/are the artist! It says so much about the person you are to raise such a fabulous human!!  God Bless you both... and your whole family!
> 
> PS *Hubs gets a side award for acting as a hair stylist*! THAT is love right there!!!


  Awww---what a sweet thing to say Pix.  Thank you so much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Can I tell you how attentive _she_ was and how dependent_ I_ felt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She held my hand as we walked across the massive back lawn, she cut my food at brunch!  OYE!
 Talk about feeling like an old lady.  But that's ok---I started PT today and I'm soooo looking forward to having my right arm back!!!  The things we take for granted
 right????

 I think Hubs should get a custom halo--He has taken off work for the past 5 weeks and counting, doing absolutely everything for me _&_ our dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Honestly, this is 
 when he's at his best---a real gift, I think he has.  I am blessed.


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

Happy you're starting PT already! It must be frustrating now to be able to do certain things.   Sending u much love and good luck on PT @medgal


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!!!  I thought I'd share what my little girl did for me.
> My daughter told me to be ready at 1:30 Sunday afternoon, but she refused tell me what we were doing---just that I would want to look "nice."  I don't have my usual clothing options because I can't lift my arm eliminating anything pullover, plus I'm still confined to a immobilizing sling that is bulky & imposing , going across my chest and around my waist. So, I wore a white oversized boyfriend shirt w/a pale yellow maxi pencil skirt, black wedge sandals, hair in a side pony tail (ala hubs) w/a yellow scarf, a statement necklace & earrings and my statement black sling (LOL).  So, we went to the grounds of where she works (a massive facility) which is < 5mins from my house.  A valet parked her car and we boarded a shuttle that drove us another three minutes to our final destination.  After getting off the shuttle she told me where we were---*at the mansion of actor Will Smith's mother for a brunch called 'Dining with Divas'*.  What a beautiful property and amazing surprise.  Will Smith was there to present an award, 'The Diamond Diva Award' to actress/singer Tisha Campbell-Martin.  What a friggin incredible day!  It was family friendly, brunch was lovely, tons of entertainment and vendors selling ladies shoes, and bags & jewelry.  Tisha sang---OMG what an incredible voice!  Jada & the kids weren't there but Jada's mother was there and several other celebrity mothers who strutted their stuff in a little fashion show. My daughter knocked this one out of the park. So amazing!!!!!  The best thing of all is that the proceeds of the event go to benefit underprivileged single mothers. What an incredible surprise on a really beautiful day.  I think I'll keep her!!!


  That sounds like an amazing Mother's Day, Medgal! I'm so glad you had a great one and hope your arm gets to healing up real quickly for you. 

  Tisha's album "Tisha" from back in the 90s was actually the first CD I ever bought after seeing her perform on Showtime at The Apollo. lol


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww---what a sweet thing to say Pix.  Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are blessed... and deserve all those blessings! I'm sure your family feels the exact same way about their mama/wifey!
  Let us know how the PT goes! You'll be back in full force in no time!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 13, 2014)

Megal, what a wonderful day!!! 

Aradhana, I'm definitely down for blue all week.  I skipped Monday b/c I am sick.  

  Love the looks ladies!  Pixie, very pretty,  I'm getting those blue eye products (or something in my stash) to copy that look. 

  I wish I took a picture, but this is one of the few times where I LOVED my makeup.  I think I'm finally getting good with eyeshadow. 

  So I wore one of the shop/cook quads.  the one with the blue in it. 

  eyes: shop/cook quad. yellow on the inner lid, and the blue in the corner and outer 3rd of my lid and crease, and the gray in my inner crease.  my transition color was texture or cork. Ok, I don't remember. LOL 
  face: Lancome the 24 hour one in suede (I'll update this later, my bag is not with me) 
           Bobbi brown peach correcter. 
           MAC prolongwear nc 42 concealer. (I was going to be out all day and wanted this to last)
           Marc Jacobs powder in Fawn Cocoa 450 ( I LOVE this powder) 
           Mac blush SUR
  lips: no liner but Flaunting it lipstick/gloss.   Later that evening I switched to MAC playtime lipstick.  it's getting old, and I'm almost out. I need to find a replacement soon. 

  I miss using Flaunting it and I'm sad I missed out on purples last week. I was going through my purples and have a lot of nice colors.  During the 30 day challenges, I purposely ignored my purples b/c I felt like I wore them to much... Nope...  I've been missing out. 

  I have to say, this was one of my favorite looks.  My friend said, why do you always look like you're coming out to model.  *flips hair over shoulder* of course dahling!  LOL j/k I was flattered, unless he was saying I wear too much makeup. LOL


----------



## sagehen (May 13, 2014)

Feel better Pretty - and is it even possible to wear too much purple?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 13, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Feel better Pretty - and is it even possible to wear too much purple?


  No. Not at all.  I'll never skip them again. LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Megal, what a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Aradhana, I'm definitely down for blue all week.  I skipped Monday b/c I am sick.
> 
> ...


  Thanks babe! Very flattered!

  I can't believe I skipped that quad! I got the other 2 and tried to resist SOMETHING! LOL Your look sounds awesome! And get your model on girl!!! WERK!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *Megal, what a wonderful day!!! *
> 
> Aradhana, I'm definitely down for blue all week.  *I skipped Monday b/c I am sick.  *
> 
> ...


  Yes Pretty, it was amazing, thanks.  I hope you're feeling better Pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think your friend was complimenting how pretty you looked---good for you---flip that hair girl!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You are blessed... and deserve all those blessings! I'm sure your family feels the exact same way about their mama/wifey!
> Let us know how the PT goes! You'll be back in full force in no time!


  Thanks Pix!!!


----------



## aradhana (May 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Megal, what a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Aradhana, I'm definitely down for blue all week.  I skipped Monday b/c I am sick.
> 
> ...


  you know i ended up skipping a day of blue yesterday...i just received hibiscus kiss blush duo and gilty morsel in a swap, and i had to play with my goodies! so yesterday i wore hibiscus kiss, the athma quad from mickey contractor, and a combo of plum liner with mocha lipstick. i think i may have also been wearing riri's lustre drops. it was a nice summery look for a warm sunny day. 

  today i tried to get back into the blue thing with not much luck...i made a great big mess on my eyes with gilty morsel, sex and the oyster, divine decadence and deep cravings. it was yucky. does anybody have gilty morsel? how do you make it work?

  i'm also curious whether people tend to use hibiscus kiss as blush and contour, or what? yesterday i kinda just threw both shades over one another, and today i tried the contour thing. yesterday looked nicer i thought, but i think i might just be having a bad day or getting distracted by the mess i made on my eyelids....

  i love purples too...and i find they are almost like neutrals for me - always look flattering! exception might be pale lavender, which needs a little tempering.

  interesting that you noted your love for the marc jacobs powder. so far i have tried the eye pencil (in black) and one of the nail polishes and was quite impressed. i'm curious to try the eyeshadows but couldn't decide which one. i was drawn to the neutral brown palette, but don't i have enough brown/beige shadows already?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 14, 2014)

I still haven't used my HK, and was going to ask you, how you use it! LOL


----------



## Starlight77 (May 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!!!  I thought I'd share what my little girl did for me.
> My daughter told me to be ready at 1:30 Sunday afternoon, but she refused tell me what we were doing---just that I would want to look "nice."  I don't have my usual clothing options because I can't lift my arm eliminating anything pullover, plus I'm still confined to a immobilizing sling that is bulky & imposing , going across my chest and around my waist. So, I wore a white oversized boyfriend shirt w/a pale yellow maxi pencil skirt, black wedge sandals, hair in a side pony tail (ala hubs) w/a yellow scarf, a statement necklace & earrings and my statement black sling (LOL).  So, we went to the grounds of where she works (a massive facility) which is < 5mins from my house.  A valet parked her car and we boarded a shuttle that drove us another three minutes to our final destination.  After getting off the shuttle she told me where we were---*at the mansion of actor Will Smith's mother for a brunch called 'Dining with Divas'*.  What a beautiful property and amazing surprise.  Will Smith was there to present an award, 'The Diamond Diva Award' to actress/singer Tisha Campbell-Martin.  What a friggin incredible day!  It was family friendly, brunch was lovely, tons of entertainment and vendors selling ladies shoes, and bags & jewelry.  Tisha sang---OMG what an incredible voice!  Jada & the kids weren't there but Jada's mother was there and several other celebrity mothers who strutted their stuff in a little fashion show. My daughter knocked this one out of the park. So amazing!!!!!  The best thing of all is that the proceeds of the event go to benefit underprivileged single mothers. What an incredible surprise on a really beautiful day.  I think I'll keep her!!!


  wow this sounds wonderful!! how very sweet of her to plan that for you. I love having a daughter. Don't get me wrong, I love my son more then life itself but having a daughter is priceless. I can't wait until she can talk


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> wow this sounds wonderful!! how very sweet of her to plan that for you. I love having a daughter. *Don't get me wrong, I love my son more then life itself but having a daughter is priceless.* I can't wait until she can talk


   My mother-in-law always said that.  She had my hubs & his brother who were good to her, hubs in particular, but any little thing that I did was magic to her.
  It was pretty funny.  I think it's something that females just have---inherently.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> wow this sounds wonderful!! how very sweet of her to plan that for you. I love having a daughter. *Don't get me wrong, I love my son more then life itself but having a daughter is priceless.* I can't wait until she can talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I tell my hubby all the time, we created ourselves best friends. my son is his clone and she is mine. I love it and i'm very blessed to have both of them. i'm very excited to re-live my childhood through her. if only you could see her doll collection already at 6 months old


----------



## sagehen (May 15, 2014)

I feel today's face goes with the inspired by the colors of nature theme (shout out to the week of blue - blue liner and nails polished Sinful Colors Rain Storm)  FACE: MAC Pre n Prime powder CG Queen liquid foundation, Q725/Q740 Iman Oil Control pressed powder, Medium Shea Moisture blush, Casablanca Copper to contour, Varkala Spice SM Illuminating Powder, Ceylon Spice, on high planes and on brow bones  EYES: Maybelline Color Tattoo, Ready Set Green on lids and slightly into the crease SM e/s, Elsa on lids MAC Shag in crease Rimmel brow pencil, 004 Dark Brown e.l.f liquid liner, navy blue Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, 01 Explosive Black  LIPS: Ulta lip liner, Mink KvD Painted Love lipstick, A-Go-Go


----------



## meka72 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Sage! I'm so jealous of your stash. I tend to use the same things over and over. Boo me This look sounds so prety!  How do you like the Shea Moisture makeup?   





sagehen said:


> I feel today's face goes with the inspired by the colors of nature theme (shout out to the week of blue - blue liner and nails polished Sinful Colors Rain Storm)  FACE: MAC Pre n Prime powder CG Queen liquid foundation, Q725/Q740 Iman Oil Control pressed powder, Medium Shea Moisture blush, Casablanca Copper to contour, Varkala Spice SM Illuminating Powder, Ceylon Spice, on high planes and on brow bones  EYES: Maybelline Color Tattoo, Ready Set Green on lids and slightly into the crease SM e/s, Elsa on lids MAC Shag in crease Rimmel brow pencil, 004 Dark Brown e.l.f liquid liner, navy blue Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, 01 Explosive Black  LIPS: Ulta lip liner, Mink KvD Painted Love lipstick, A-Go-Go


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I tell my hubby all the time, we created ourselves best friends. my son is his clone and she is mine. I love it and i'm very blessed to have both of them. i'm very excited to re-live my childhood through her. if only you could see her doll collection already at 6 months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Sage, you use products I've never heard of!  I'm starting to look these things up--after all, that's how we learn and often discover little hidden treasures!  Thanks for that!!!
   BTW---it was blue Monday, but if you're so inclined for the week-----


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> How do you like the Shea Moisture makeup?


   Oh me too Meka!  But I'm starting to keep a running list of things to try.  I try to use stuff up before getting new things.  My list is growing!!!


----------



## Haakenson (May 15, 2014)

Looks cool. Can you please advice me the steps on how to join. I'm really interested. Thanks!


----------



## sagehen (May 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey Sage! I'm so jealous of your stash. I tend to use the same things over and over. Boo me This look sounds so prety!  *How do you like the Shea Moisture makeup? *


  So far, so good. I am impressed with the shadows. The frosty shades have a lot of pigment, don't have a lot of fallout, do not irritate my eyes and have no irritating artificial fragrance. The pressed powder is decent as far as oil control, pigment and has such a nice texture. The Illuminating powder stands out to me most. I like the selection of shades that don't look ashy on my skin, and when I oil up I don't look like a glitter bomb (the shimmer is so barely noticeable) and it does not make my pores look huge nor does it get that shiny look some illuminators do when I oil up. They come with a brush and mirror in the compact and the wet/dry powder comes with a puff and mirror in the compact. I like the blushes, but I think the shades are a little conservative. The blushes and shadows are dupeable, to be honest, but really good quality for Target. I have not and will not try their liquid products, as they purport to be "sheer" and "moisturizing" I have no need for any of that lol.


----------



## aradhana (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Today my MU was a basic one ( and curiously enough I was stared at at the Mall ):haha:  :  *Chanel CC Cream* *MAC Héroïne*  ( and then I changed the lipstick because I was supposed to do so, sorry for that, I chose a nude one Chanel Chéri )  When wearing Héroïne people stare, it's a bold purple I think !


 I agree...it seems to turn more heads than reds or even bright pinks!  





Starlight77 said:


> I wore MAC Fabulousness Smoky Eye Palette which is not so fabulous but i sure do love the one purple in it (Spellcaster i think?) with MAC Dark diversion eyeliner and MAC Vintage Grape Blush. I also wore a purple shirt and purple converse. My baby girl wore a purple Rapunzel shirt with purple leggings and a cute matching headband i made her. My boy joined in the fun and wore a purple t-shirt with a monkey on it that said "i fling poop" :lmaoo: my lil brother buys him silly stuff but i thought it would make you guys giggle.   We are ready for Monday @PeachTwist


  So cute re: fling poop! 


Prettypackages said:


> I still haven't used my HK, and was going to ask you, how you use it! LOL


  Lol...OK I say just throw it on is my best technique so far...with the pink part high on apples of cheeks.  Let me know if you have any success once you crack it out!   





sagehen said:


> So far, so good. I am impressed with the shadows. The frosty shades have a lot of pigment, don't have a lot of fallout, do not irritate my eyes and have no irritating artificial fragrance. The pressed powder is decent as far as oil control, pigment and has such a nice texture. The Illuminating powder stands out to me most. I like the selection of shades that don't look ashy on my skin, and when I oil up I don't look like a glitter bomb (the shimmer is so barely noticeable) and it does not make my pores look huge nor does it get that shiny look some illuminators do when I oil up. They come with a brush and mirror in the compact and the wet/dry powder comes with a puff and mirror in the compact. I like the blushes, but I think the shades are a little conservative. The blushes and shadows are dupeable, to be honest, but really good quality for Target. I have not and will not try their liquid products, as they purport to be "sheer" and "moisturizing" I have no need for any of that lol.


  so this is a new line at Target? We recently had a target open here, so I will check if they have it here...


----------



## meka72 (May 17, 2014)

I hope everyone has had a good week. I haven't participated much this week because work has been stressful and all around depressing. I need to find a new job. On the other hand, my job has turned into a boys' club where bullying has become the norm and I have a right to be free of that kind of environment so I may make some waves before I go.   Anyway...I tried the Guerlain joli Teint foundation his week. I tried with the beauty blender (didn't like it), with a (awful) sigma f80/82 brush (better) and my fingers (best).  I'm unsure how I feel about it. I need to try it with the terracota bronzer.   I used the Mac ocean city blush this week and think that I got a dud. It is definitely stiffer than sunset beach.   I'm feeling kinda meh about my makeup.   I promise to be in a better mood the next time I post. Lol. I don't want y'all to run me off. :bump::bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2014)

Haakenson said:


> Looks cool. Can you please advice me the steps on how to join. I'm really interested. Thanks!






Hello Haakenson----so sorry about the delayed response.  There are no steps to join---just come to this thread 
   after logging onto Specktra.  Post as often as you wish, ask questions, share your makeup looks, photos are not required but feel
   free to add them if you wish.  Our current theme is spring, so whatever colors inspire you this time of year are fair game in creating
   your makeup looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I promise to be in a better mood the next time I post. Lol. I don't want y'all to run me off.


  Awww Meka--I'm so sorry you're going through a rough time at work-----sounds a lot like a hostile work environment.  Whatever you do---look out for #1---that's you!
   Take your time and decide what you want to do.  If you can be strategic, emotions aside, you can grab the upper hand---and make your waves!!!!!  Don't let them force 
   you into exiting until the circumstance is right for you.

   As for your GJTF---try a MAC 187 or Chanel # 7, blending foundation brush---both are stippling brushes.  I hope you like the foundation better w/the bronzer.

   I wish you hadn't gotten a dud!!! The PS blushes got mixed reviews here on Specktra with regards to getting the product out of the compact and onto a brush, but the 
   end results seemed consistent in how great the blushes looked on everyone.  I hope you were pleased with how it looked.

  You'll get your makeup mojo back.
   We'll take you in any mood Meka. 



 We wouldn't dare run you off, and I hope you feel loved & supported here!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I promise to be in a better mood the next time I post. Lol. I don't want y'all to run me off.


  that's so rough. I'm sorry you are having a tough time.  Vent as much as you need!!!   ((HUGS))
  Why didn't you ike the Joli Teint Foundation?


----------



## meka72 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I'm fortunate that I have coworkers who are (unfortunately) going through the same thing and are supportive of making waves. Lol.   I probably need to invest in a better brush. I want one of the hakuhodo foundation brushes but just can't see myself spending $69.   I don't know if I'd say that I don't like the Joli Teint foundation. "Ambivalent" maybe? I'll try one of the brushes that Medgal recommended.   I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080] Awww Meka--I'm so sorry you're going through a rough time at work-----sounds a lot like a hostile work environment.  Whatever you do---look out for #1---that's you![/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   Take your time and decide what you want to do.  If you can be strategic, emotions aside, you can grab the upper hand---and make your waves!!!!!  Don't let them force [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   you into exiting until the circumstance is right for you.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]   As for your GJTF---try a MAC 187 or Chanel # 7, blending foundation brush---both are stippling brushes.  I hope you like the foundation better w/the bronzer.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]   I wish you hadn't gotten a dud!!! The PS blushes got mixed reviews here on Specktra with regards to getting the product out of the compact and onto a brush, but the[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   end results seemed consistent in how great the blushes looked on everyone.  I hope you were pleased with how it looked.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]  You'll get your makeup mojo back.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   We'll take you in any mood Meka.[/COLOR] :support: [COLOR=800080] We wouldn't dare run you off, and I hope you feel loved & supported here!!!   :grouphug:  [/COLOR]





Prettypackages said:


> that's so rough. I'm sorry you are having a tough time.  Vent as much as you need!!!   ((HUGS)) Why didn't you ike the Joli Teint Foundation?


----------



## aradhana (May 18, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I promise to be in a better mood the next time I post. Lol. I don't want y'all to run me off.


  that sucks about work...i know what it's like to be in a caustic work environment, and it's great that you realized the problem. i agree with medgal tho - make sure you are in the right circumstances when and if you decide to leave. from my experience i kind of just had to leave and then look for other work, but that's not the usual recommended procedure even though the circumstances were right at that time...

  when i tried a tester of ocean city, it seemed fine and actually very soft, but it was already a fair bit into the product, not a brand new product. - have you tried wiping off any film that might be on top?


----------



## PixieDancer (May 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I promise to be in a better mood the next time I post. Lol. I don't want y'all to run me off.


  Awww! Hope you're feeling better hun!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 19, 2014)

I didn't document any of my makeup this past weekend since I was traveling for work. But I DID use MAC's Lady Danger for the first time and I LOVE it! I love orange based reds... and really didn't think I needed another one. But I had enough to B2M for a few lipsticks last week, and got Lady Danger as one of my selections. I'm so glad I didn't skip this one again. It's EVERYTHING everyone always says about it! I will wear this one a TON!!
  I also B2M for 2 Playland lippies since I skipped that whole collection. I can't wait to wear them! they are DEFINITELY fun Spring/Summer shades! I got Toying Around and Happy Go Lucky!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I didn't document any of my makeup this past weekend since I was traveling for work. But I DID use MAC's Lady Danger for the first time and I LOVE it! I love orange based reds... and really didn't think I needed another one. But I had enough to B2M for a few lipsticks last week, and got Lady Danger as one of my selections. I'm so glad I didn't skip this one again. It's EVERYTHING everyone always says about it! I will wear this one a TON!!
> I also B2M for 2 Playland lippies since I skipped that whole collection. I can't wait to wear them! they are DEFINITELY fun Spring/Summer shades! I got Toying Around and Happy Go Lucky!






Pix!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about LD.  While my niece was visiting once I kept looking at her and thinking something was missing.  I pulled an extra Lady Danger (B2M) out and 
   had her put it on and POW!  It looked beautiful on her.  She was squealing and giggling about how it brightened her face and made her look radiant.  She called me later 
   to tell me she had gotten several compliments on it when she stopped at the mall.  I think I became best auntie that day.  It really is a pretty unsung beauty in the MAC 
   perm line. _ I know it looks fab on you!_

   Which Playland lippies did you get?  I have several MAC empties to redeem as soon as I start driving again.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]Pix!  :agree:  about LD.  While my niece was visiting once I kept looking at her and thinking something was missing.  I pulled an extra Lady Danger (B2M) out and[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   had her put it on and POW!  [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]It looked beautiful on her.  She was squealing and giggling about how it brightened her face and made her look radiant.  She called me later[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   to tell me she had gotten several compliments on it when [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]she stopped at the mall.  I think I became best auntie that day.  It really is a pretty [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]unsung beauty in the MAC[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   perm line. _ I know it looks fab on you!_[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]   Which Playland lippies did you get?  I have several MAC empties to redeem as soon as I start driving again.[/COLOR]


  It IS really beautiful!  I got Toying Around & Happy Go Lucky! Can't wait to wear them!  Which ones are you thinking you'll pick up?!


----------



## meka72 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks! I was in a better frame of mind today. I didn't get caught by many red lights on the drive ro work so I took that as a sign that today was going to be a good day. It wasn't too bad. That said, I noticed that the (male) director gave us a 15 minute presentation on workplace discrimination and sexual harassment (it was supposed to have been 2 hours) but we had a 1 hour training on human trafficking (which is also important but I believe that workplace discrimination should have garnered equal time).   I took a q-tip and scraped the top of ocean city and it helped a litte bit. I'll have to scrape it a little more.   





aradhana said:


> that sucks about work...i know what it's like to be in a caustic work environment, and it's great that you realized the problem. i agree with medgal tho - make sure you are in the right circumstances when and if you decide to leave. from my experience i kind of just had to leave and then look for other work, but that's not the usual recommended procedure even though the circumstances were right at that time...  when i tried a tester of ocean city, it seemed fine and actually very soft, but it was already a fair bit into the product, not a brand new product. - have you tried wiping off any film that might be on top?


----------



## meka72 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Pixie! I was in a better frame of mind today. Notice that I said "today.". Lol.   





PixieDancer said:


> Awww! Hope you're feeling better hun! :support:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Which ones are you thinking you'll pick up?!


   I'm not sure Pix.  I guess it depends on the color that has me enthralled at the moment that I go for them.  I find myself obsessed
  with a color family at varying times---no particular rhyme or reason.  Right now it's orange & coral.  I'm not sure why it happens
  like this but I find myself wanting everything orange & coral right now.

  I just purchased my very first Bite Beauty lippies in---you guessed it----in the Orange & Coral family.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I'm odd but does
  anyone else go through this?


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]  I'm not sure Pix.  I guess it depends on the color that has me enthralled at the moment that I go for them.  I find myself obsessed[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  with a color family at varying times---no particular rhyme or reason.  Right now it's orange & coral.  I'm not sure why it happens[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  like this but I find myself wanting everything orange & coral right now.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]  I just purchased my very first Bite Beauty lippies in---you guessed it----in the Orange & Coral family.:dunno: I know I'm odd but does[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  anyone else go through this?[/COLOR]


  Absolutely - I am still collecting green e/s and nail polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I took a q-tip and scraped the top of ocean city and it helped a litte bit. I'll have to scrape it a little more.







That your director gave you the 15 minute abbreviated perfunctory version of the presentation speaks volumes about his discomfort & views with & of the topics.
   Do you find his timing suspect?  I've lived through a work environment like this and it is quite difficult.

   Glad to hear you're working with Ocean City & hope it pays off.  Such a pretty blush!


----------



## meka72 (May 20, 2014)

Y'all I'm over here molting like a damn snake. Well maybe not that bad but I'm definitely peeling. I gave myself a chemical peel, which I've done before. This time, I did 2 layers of a Mandelic-Salycilic blend, which I'd only used 1 layer of once before.  I wanted to do something that could potentially address the planet Earth (this hormonal cystic pimple) that had been orbiting my chin for 2 weeks.  Well the instructions say to only use 1 layer for a max of 5 minutes. So I took that to mean that I could do 2 layers, 5 minutes a part, for a total of 10 minutes. :barf:  Around minute 7, I noticed that the planet Earth had morphed into the moon because the bump had turned white!   Needless to say, I neutralized my face with a quickness but the moon remained white.   As an aside, I told my coworker about my chemical peel plans and she warned that I shouldn't come to work with a paper sack over my head (and my custom wig on top) on Monday. I texted her that she'd have a light skinned friend (look like michael jackson), she'd have a dark skinned friend (look like Michael Jackson).   It took a few minutes but the pimple eventually returned to my regular NW45-NC50 skin color. Over the next 2 days, the pimple went down tremendously going from plant Pluto and it is now a dying star. But then the peeling started yesterday. I was late to work because I kept moisturizing my face and wiping off ans reapplying my makeup. Although I moisturized the peeling spots yesterday, I have larger or different areas peeling today. Now I'm paranoid that people are looking at me and wondering "WTF is going with her face!?"  I am going to do a moisturizing mask tonight in hopes of ending the peeling.


----------



## meka72 (May 20, 2014)

You are not alone at all. I keep buying some variation of the shade by Estée Lauder's Dominant/Dominate lipstick. I love Bite Beauty's Sancerre lip cream and put it on randomly, like at a 2am bathroom break. I love it!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]  I'm not sure Pix.  I guess it depends on the color that has me enthralled at the moment that I go for them.  I find myself obsessed[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  with a color family at varying times---no particular rhyme or reason.  Right now it's orange & coral.  I'm not sure why it happens[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  like this but I find myself wanting everything orange & coral right now.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]  I just purchased my very first Bite Beauty lippies in---you guessed it----in the Orange & Coral family.:dunno: I know I'm odd but does[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  anyone else go through this?[/COLOR]





sagehen said:


> Absolutely - I am still collecting green e/s and nail polish.


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> You are not alone at all. I keep buying some variation of the shade by Estée Lauder's Dominant/Dominate lipstick. I love Bite Beauty's Sancerre lip cream and put it on randomly, like at a 2am bathroom break. I love it!


  Darn you Meka! I went to look @ that EL lipstick shade and got a new lemming...Brazen.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I am going to do a moisturizing mask tonight in hopes of ending the peeling.






Holy crap!  Meka, back away from the chemical peel------just slowly back away!  You need adult supervision (hubs tells me that constantly)!  Do not destroy that pretty little face!!!  I don't care how many constellations & heavenly bodies you find on your chin---please be careful!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

I'll be checking this out Meka!!!  I'm also obsessed w/lip creams & exfoliators!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sagehen* 



Absolutely - I am still collecting green e/s and nail polish.

Then maybe I'm not so odd, Sage---or we both are


----------



## meka72 (May 20, 2014)

Now I need to check out Brazen. I can't remember the name but I do like the red shade in the new line of EL lipsticks.   





sagehen said:


> Darn you Meka! I went to look @ that EL lipstick shade and got a new lemming...Brazen.


  Medgal, I promise that I will use that peel sparingly. My skin loves glycolic acid and I've never had any peeling with glycolic acid peels, even the 50%. I used a fusion peel (a combo of a bunch of different peels including TCA, lactic, glycolic) and didn't peel. Well now I know. Lol.   





Medgal07 said:


> :shock:  [COLOR=800080]Holy crap!  Meka, back away from the chemical peel------just slowly back away!  You need adult supervision (hubs tells me that constantly)!  Do not destroy that pretty little face!!!  I don't care how many [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]constellations & heavenly bodies you find on your chin---please be careful!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## aradhana (May 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not sure Pix.  I guess it depends on the color that has me enthralled at the moment that I go for them.  I find myself obsessed
> with a color family at varying times---no particular rhyme or reason.  Right now it's orange & coral.  I'm not sure why it happens
> like this but I find myself wanting everything orange & coral right now.
> 
> ...


  sounds like quite a frightening thing this peel...please be careful!!!

  hope you ladies are doing well! i'm looking forward to trying out my newly acquired blush tomorrow.
  it will be good to take my mind off my annoying encounter yesterday with my ex's girlfriend. you know those times when you _know_ the problem or crazy person is not you, but whatever happens _​still _weighs on your mind?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

aradhana said:


> lady danger is such a great colour and i can totally picture you looking awesome in it!
> 
> i b2m a couple of weeks ago for Pink Nouveau lipstick...but on my skin I feel I need to wear it with a darker liner...*I think it's More to Love that I bought to go with it.*  it's a bit much for my workplace, so i'm waiting for a fun night out to wear it!
> 
> ...


   I was so bummed that my More to Love recently fell apart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The product total fell out of the casing---so annoying because it was perfect w/quite a few of my lipsticks.  Not sure I'll replace it.










I'll take my chances and look crazy with my color clusters---no matter how excessive.  Although I recently destashed, giving my daughter a boat load of makeup.  She was more excited about it    than I've seen her ever get over makeup---she's just not that into it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

Today's weather was as dreary as ever, so I was defiant and wore bright makeup!  You guessed it----I went orange today!

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Quite Natural* PP to lids as a base
Dior E/S Quint in *Sundeck*
   Gold e/s to lid
   Orange e/s above crease
   Brown e/s to crease, outer vee & lower lash line
   Pale peach blended above the orange e/s
   Cream e/s to highlight brow & inner corners
Urban Decay *Psychedelic Sister* (Medium Violet Purple) to lower lash line 

*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
 Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation, *70 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Dior *Amber Diamond* to highlight facial high plains
Chanel Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille* *89 *(golden orange)
Chanel *Les Beiges *Healthy Glow Powder *No 30* MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
Chanel *Orange Intense* Lip Pencil
YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Corail Affranchi 07 **(Bright Peach)*

*NAILS:*
MAC Riot Gear (Orange) Haley Williams Collex


----------



## aradhana (May 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I was so bummed that my *More to Love recently fell apart*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  how bizarre! i haven't had that happen yet...didn't even know it was possible! were you able to salvage the product portion to use with a lip brush? how come you don't want to replace it?

  your orange look sounds very beautiful and perfect for spring!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

aradhana said:


> how bizarre! i haven't had that happen yet...didn't even know it was possible! were you able to salvage the product portion to use with a lip brush? how come you don't want to replace it?
> 
> your orange look sounds very beautiful and perfect for spring!


    It was bizarre Aradhana---the entire pencil inside fell out.  I put it back in and it kept falling out----made a mess of my hands.  I was frustrated and just tossed it.  
   The color is amazing and went with several of my lipsticks.  I'd consider replacing it but I'm afraid if it happened once, it would happen again.

  Thank you! I'm in love with orange right now---for some odd reason.  The Dior quint, *Sundeck *is really pretty and created a really soft, almost neutral look.


----------



## aradhana (May 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It was bizarre Aradhana---the entire pencil inside fell out.  I put it back in and it kept falling out----made a mess of my hands.  I was frustrated and just tossed it.
> The color is amazing and went with several of my lipsticks.  I'd consider replacing it but I'm afraid if it happened once, it would happen again.
> 
> Thank you! I'm in love with orange right now---for some odd reason.  The Dior quint, *Sundeck *is really pretty and created a really soft, almost neutral look.


  this won't help you now, but if something like that happens again - you should take it back to mac. they'd probably replace it for free since it was defective, regardless of when you purchased it. i have a few of the new prolong wear liners, and they have yet to fall apart like that on me...dunno if i can restore your faith...
  the colour _is_ quite special. when i put it on, i was like - 'now why don't i have more lipsticks in this shade'? watch out, blue-pink is going to be my new shade obsession! more to love is pretty special compared to my other fuchsia family products because it seems to pull a lot of blue/mauve tones into it...

  you know just your description alone made me want to run out and buy it, but i have to stay away from those high end makeup lines! no additional vices required at the moment!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

aradhana said:


> this won't help you now, but if something like that happens again - you should take it back to mac. they'd probably replace it for free since it was defective, regardless of when you purchased it. i have a few of the new prolong wear liners, and they have yet to fall apart like that on me...dunno if i can restore your faith...
> the colour _is_ quite special. when i put it on, i was like - 'now why don't i have more lipsticks in this shade'? watch out, blue-pink is going to be my new shade obsession! more to love is pretty special compared to my other fuchsia family products because it seems to pull a lot of blue/mauve tones into it...
> 
> you know just your description alone made me want to run out and buy it, but i have to stay away from those high end makeup lines! no additional vices required at the moment!


   You know I should have done that but I don't recall if I got it at MAC or a department store---and you're so right about the color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if they just dry out over 
  time or something.  I store my lip pencils in a cool spot along with my lipsticks.  I don't think I have anything else like it.  I think I had paired it with one of my new fav 
  Guerlain lipsticks.  You know you're totally talking me into getting another one---and I probably will!!!  Next time I'll keep my receipt---just in case!!!


----------



## aradhana (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You know I should have done that but I don't recall if I got it at MAC or a department store---and you're so right about the color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  actually what i meant was don't worry about the bill -- my cousin once took back a brush that she had bought about a year prior, because it was shedding -- it was replaced. and another time i had taken a separated concealer in, hoping to check whether it was still safe to use...also replaced. i think when it's a quality control issue, they replace it without the receipt. those lipliners are relatively new products -- they shouldn't be drying out and falling apart so quickly!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

aradhana said:


> actually what i meant was don't worry about the bill -- my cousin once took back a brush that she had bought about a year prior, because it was shedding -- it was replaced. and another time i had taken a separated concealer in, hoping to check whether it was still safe to use...also replaced. i think when it's a quality control issue, they replace it without the receipt. those lipliners are relatively new products -- they shouldn't be drying out and falling apart so quickly!!!


  I once had to return a MAC 182 brush for the same reason but I knew I had purchased it at a free-standing MAC store and they replaced it.  They will not replace an item 
   that you purchase online at a stand-a-lone MAC store.  Nordstrom will.  My issue is that I have no idea where I purchased More to Love---MAC online, in-store, Nordies, 
   Macy's----



.  I couldn't return it w/any real conviction cause I just don't remember where I purchased it.  I always make note of where I purchase my brushes because of
   their cost and if it's shedding or whatever, it's going back.  In fact, I have a NARS Yachiyo that I love but the ferrule is unravelling---like to the point where I can't even use 
   the brush.  It's going back!!!

  I'll definitely get More to Love again and this time I'll keep a record of where I purchase it.  You're correct---these lip pencils shouldn't be falling apart like that.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It was bizarre Aradhana---the entire pencil inside fell out.  I put it back in and it kept falling out----made a mess of my hands.  I was frustrated and just tossed it.
> The color is amazing and went with several of my lipsticks.  I'd consider replacing it but I'm afraid if it happened once, it would happen again.
> 
> Thank you! I'm in love with orange right now---for some odd reason.  The Dior quint, *Sundeck *is really pretty and created a really soft, almost neutral look.


  NOW you tell me about this quint? And we are both stuck on the peach/coral/orange family? *hmph*    ok, all jokes aside, this is beautiful....  I have to get it.   I got lost in the Dior thread, so had no idea this was coming out.


----------



## aradhana (May 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> NOW you tell me about this quint? And we are both stuck on the peach/coral/orange family? *hmph*    ok, all jokes aside, this is beautiful....  I have to get it.   I got lost in the Dior thread, so had no idea this was coming out.


  PP - what are you getting from Alluring Aquatic?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> NOW you tell me about this quint? And we are both stuck on the peach/coral/orange family? *hmph*    ok, all jokes aside, this is beautiful....  I have to get it.   I got lost in the Dior thread, so had no idea this was coming out.







Pretty, the colors in this quint, *Sundeck* on their own are not remarkable---but together they are 
*     AMAZING*





I wore it yet again because it makes a really pretty-dare-I say-soft neutral
eye look.  It's so, so pretty---spring/summer on the eyes.  It's a perfect accompaniment to an overall orange/peach/coral or bronze look.  Some other products in our 'color preference of the moment' that I've been wearing & loving lately are:

Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange)
   Chanel *Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer - line & fill the lips w/this pencil then top it with 
   Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer, *Sunny* *188 -**VERY pretty*summery look!
YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Corail Affranchi 07 *(Soft Coral)

I will try very hard NOT to wear Sundeck again until next week---I'm trying to wear other colors this weekend but it will be hard.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

I hope everyone is having an enjoyable holiday weekend.  Today's look for me is holiday inspired.

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Quite Natural* PP to lids as a base
Chanel *Lagon* E/S quad
   Soft blue e/s from lid to just below brow
   Small amt medium blue e/s to crease & lower lash line
   Pale white-blue e/s to highlight brow 
*Dior Addict IT Liner, Blue to Upper Lashline*
Chanel *Inimitable* Mascara, Black to upper Lashes
Dior *Addict IT Mascara*, Blue to lower lashes & tips of upper lashes


*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
 Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation, *70 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Chanel *Délice *to highlight facial high plains
Querlain Terracotta Bronzer 07
NARS Light Reflecting loose powder, *Crystal* MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
MAC Lip Pencil *Trust in Red*
Dior Transatlantique Addict Lipstick, *MayDay 651 *(red)


*NAILS:*
Dior 999 (Red)



  ETA Name of lip pencil


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope everyone is having an enjoyable holiday weekend.  Today's look for me is holiday inspired.
> 
> *EYES: *
> UDPP MAC *Quite Natural* PP to lids as a base
> ...


Gorgeous Medgal, *very summer-like makeup* !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous Medgal, *very summer-like makeup* !


  Thank you Dominique.  I wanted to keep it somewhat simple and even went w/just bronzer & no blush.  It passed the Hubs test.


----------



## meka72 (May 25, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend!   Medgal, I love tha you wore brights on a dreary day. Your makeup sounds beautiful. I need to find the right orange tone for my skin. The orange lipsticks that I have look garish on me. I look like a darker version of The Joker. Lol.   Aradhana, I kno that you didn't ask me but I was surprised that I spent more on Alluring Aquatics than I intended. I got both blushes, fathoms deep eyeshadows and Mystical lipstick. I'm thinking about getting Goddess of the Sea. My package is coming from across the country so I probably won't get the stuff until next week. What are you getting?  Last week, because my skin was peeling (as a result of the chemical peel), I used my beauty blender with the KVD foundation. Everything else was a blur. Lol. I'll do better next week.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Dominique.  I wanted to keep it somewhat simple and even went w/just bronzer & no blush.  It passed the Hubs test.


LOL Medgal, I wish I had passed the test too when we were together but obviously he would not understand the meaning of " m-a-k-e-u-p "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You used Chanel Lagons, it's a beautiful quad ( this one is really pigmented ), and Mayday is so bright. 999 is stunning, today I did my pedi and chose Dior Diablotine ( "little devil" lol ) on toes, and tried YSL Bleu Cyclades on my hands ( but I removed it my nails need rehab ), it's a gorgeous np really !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL Medgal, I wish I had passed the test too when we were together but obviously he would not understand the meaning of " m-a-k-e-u-p "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very few of them 'Get Us' Dominique!  Their loss really!  I really like Chanel Lagons, but I only used two of the shades to simplify the look.  Mayday was a pleasant
  surprise for me---my first Dior of  that kind and I love it.  I also have the Dior 999 lipstick---now _that_ is a beauty.  I really like both Diablotine  and Cyclades very much.  
  I think I'll change my polish tonight----I'm thinking maybe Dior Sailor.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Last week, because my skin was peeling (as a result of the chemical peel), I used my beauty blender with the KVD foundation. Everything else was a blur. Lol. I'll do better next week.


 Thank you Meka!!!  Have you seen actress Lupita Nyongo?  I think she is STUNNING!!! On the night that she won her Oscar she was wearing Chanel Rouge Allure, 
  Melodieuse which is more of a coral, but beautiful, none the less.  I think darker skins look amazing in brights.  When it was made public that she was wearing Chanel 
  Melodieuse it sold out within hours.

  http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-melodieuse-fougueuse-rouge-allure-lipstick-reviews-photos-swatches

  Awesome AA haul Meka!!!  ENJOY!


----------



## aradhana (May 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Last week, because my skin was peeling (as a result of the chemical peel), I used my beauty blender with the KVD foundation. Everything else was a blur. Lol. I'll do better next week.


  Meka! I'm absolutely delighted to get an answer from any one of you lovely ladies who are purchasing / contemplating purchasing from AA! I only asked pretty packages by name because i saw her post a few times in the AA thread.

  I got a LOT of things. Way lot. I love MAC summer collections...they are definitely a weakness. I got: sea me hear me, aphrodite's shell, delphic, fathoms deep, soul serenade, silver sun, sea worship, legendary lure, mystical, goddess of the sea, clear water, water deities and modern lure. Officially cut off now. lol.

  some of my stuff (three of the shadows) are not here yet since i am getting them through a friend here on specktra.

  Most of the items I've tried, I love. I'm not 100% certain i feel extremely strong about soul serenade, but it might be a different feeling if i were to try wearing it without my glasses. 

  Mystical is a really pretty shade for every day - I personally don't own anything else quite in the same colour family. And sea me hear me blush was a no-brainer once I tried it on in the store. I was curious about seduced at sea, but seeing as I _am_ cut-off, had to draw the line someplace. 

  I hope your skin is doing better and maybe a silly question, but - does the peeling hurt?


----------



## Starlight77 (May 25, 2014)

aradhana said:


> meka72 said:
> 
> 
> > Last week, because my skin was peeling (as a result of the chemical peel), I used my beauty blender with the KVD foundation. Everything else was a blur. Lol. I'll do better next week.
> ...


  nice haul ladies... i got a few things too. I was planning on just 2 lipsticks and 1 EDES but when I went in the store, i caved and bought way more then expected.
  i ended up with Aphrodite's Shell, SMHM blush, legedary lure, sea worship and silver sun (my favorite) EDES, mystical, GOTS, Siren Song and enchanted one (haven't opened this one yet) and water dieties lipglass. I'm really enjoying all the stuff. So far my most worn/used are silver sun and siren song. i have a SaS blush on hold as they forgot to give me mine but I haven't had a chance to go get it yet. I agree.. mystical is a very pretty everyday color. so is ss too

  enjoy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Meka! I'm absolutely delighted to get an answer from any one of you lovely ladies who are purchasing / contemplating purchasing from AA! I only asked pretty packages by name because i saw her post a few times in the AA thread.
> 
> I got a LOT of things. Way lot. I love MAC summer collections...they are definitely a weakness. I got: sea me hear me, aphrodite's shell, delphic, fathoms deep, soul serenade, silver sun, sea worship, legendary lure, mystical, goddess of the sea, clear water, water deities and modern lure. Officially cut off now. lol.
> 
> ...






Awesome haul Aradhana----I LOVE hearing about hauls and the  products that everyone is loving & using!!!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> nice haul ladies... i got a few things too. I was planning on just 2 lipsticks and 1 EDES but when I went in the store, i caved and bought way more then expected.
> i ended up with Aphrodite's Shell, SMHM blush, legedary lure, sea worship and silver sun (my favorite) EDES, mystical, GOTS, Siren Song and enchanted one (haven't opened this one yet) and water dieties lipglass. I'm really enjoying all the stuff. So far my most worn/used are silver sun and siren song. i have a SaS blush on hold as they forgot to give me mine but I haven't had a chance to go get it yet. I agree.. mystical is a very pretty everyday color. so is ss too
> 
> enjoy!!


   GREAT haul Starlight---now you have to come back and share a look that you create w/your goodies.


----------



## Anneri (May 26, 2014)

Hello ladies! I've given up on the AA thread - it moves way to fast. I'm like 4000 posts behind. But I really love the things I got - a bit more than I expected, but they're so versatile for everyday MU! I got Mystical, SMHM, Soul Serenade and Silver Sun and Legendary Lure. My fave look is Pale Barly e/s (Burberry) with either Sould Serenade or Legendary Lure in the crease. The blush is surprisingly flattering on my pale self. I freely admit that I got Mystical mainly because of the packaging. Then I saw Karen do a look with it, she used Red l/l underneath Mystical, and I fell in love with it. Silver Sun is great on its own. 

@meka I hope your skin feels better now! I know I shouldn't have, but I actually laughed out loud. I was on the train when I read it, and people looked very strangely at me. I haven't ever used such strong peels. Maybe I should, my skincare right now is moisturizer and either a serum with Hyalurone or Vit C in it. I think I should introduce some AHA or BHA and Retinol into my skincare, but I'm such a chicken - my skin is very sensitive, and it's such a pain to try new products.

  Also, I've now extra motivation to use my stash a lot more than I do now - hubby and I finally booked our honeymoon! We'll go to San Francisco and Hawaii in October, and until then I'll be on a super low-buy! (I hope!)

  Med! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's the arm/shoulder?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I've given up on the AA thread - it moves way to fast. I'm like 4000 posts behind. But I really love the things I got - a bit more than I expected, but they're so versatile for everyday MU! I got Mystical, SMHM, Soul Serenade and Silver Sun and Legendary Lure. My fave look is Pale Barly e/s (Burberry) with either Sould Serenade or Legendary Lure in the crease. The blush is surprisingly flattering on my pale self. I freely admit that I got Mystical mainly because of the packaging. Then I saw Karen do a look with it, she used Red l/l underneath Mystical, and I fell in love with it. Silver Sun is great on its own.
> 
> @meka I hope your skin feels better now! I know I shouldn't have, but I actually laughed out loud. I was on the train when I read it, and people looked very strangely at me. I haven't ever used such strong peels. Maybe I should, my skincare right now is moisturizer and either a serum with Hyalurone or Vit C in it. I think I should introduce some AHA or BHA and Retinol into my skincare, but I'm such a chicken - my skin is very sensitive, and it's such a pain to try new products.
> 
> ...


 Awesome haul Anneri.  Looking forward to hearing about the looks create with your goodies.   I agree---the AA packaging is gorgeous!!!!







Yay for your honeymoon---you and hubs take the best trips ever!!!!

  My shoulder is getting better w/PT---just takes a long time---but this too shall pass!!!  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

Well, we'll be entering a new month soon.  Any thoughts on a new theme?  I was looking at our azaleas the other day---they were vibrant shades of pink & red & coral, and then 2 days later they were so faded.  That's the downside of the azalea----they bloom but for a short time.  Anyway, when I looked at the pinks I immediately wanted to wear bright pink, coral or fuchsia lipstick. I guess I'm thinking bright anything right now lifts my spirits.  I recently purchased several bright lipsticks that I've not yet worn so maybe I should focus on brights and unused products and then bright old loves that have gone neglected lately.


----------



## sagehen (May 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]Well, we'll be entering a new month soon.  Any thoughts on a new theme?  I was looking at our azaleas the other day---they were vibrant shades of pink & red & coral, and then 2 days [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]later they were so faded.  That's the downside of the azalea----they bloom but for a short time.  Anyway, when I looked at the pinks I immediately wanted to wear bright pink, coral or fuchsia lipstick. [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]I guess I'm thinking bright anything right now lifts my spirits.  I recently purchased several bright lipsticks that I've not yet worn so maybe I should focus on brights and unused products and then bright old loves that have gone neglected lately.[/COLOR] :dunno:


  I think brights and unused are a good idea. I will be doing a lot of pink in support of this theme, since Radiant Orchid is the Pantone color of the year (that's my excuse, but any reason for pink lips).


----------



## aradhana (May 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, we'll be entering a new month soon.  Any thoughts on a new theme?  I was looking at our azaleas the other day---they were vibrant shades of pink & red & coral, and then 2 days later they were so faded.  That's the downside of the azalea----they bloom but for a short time.  Anyway, when I looked at the pinks I immediately wanted to wear bright pink, coral or fuchsia lipstick. I guess I'm thinking bright anything right now lifts my spirits.  I recently purchased several bright lipsticks that I've not yet worn so maybe I should focus on brights and unused products and then bright old loves that have gone neglected lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  brights sounds like a great plan to me! i was thinking the other day i need to crack out watch me simmer and all those other coral/hot pink lipsticks!!!


----------



## meka72 (May 26, 2014)

I've really been loving bright lipsticks lately. I think that I mentioned that my current lip obsession has been focused on colors like Sancerre by Bite Beauty.   Medgal, I thought of you today as I bought Lingerie de Peau foundation, Dior cream blush and Dior fresh glow powder. I can't wait to get my goodies next week!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]Thank you Meka!!!  Have you seen actress Lupita Nyongo?  I think she is STUNNING!!! On the night that she won her Oscar she was wearing Chanel Rouge Allure,[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  Melodieuse which is more of a [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]coral, but beautiful, none [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]the less.  I think darker skins look amazing in brights.  When it was made public that she was wearing Chanel [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  Melodieuse it sold out within hours.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]  http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-melodieuse-fougueuse-rouge-allure-lipstick-reviews-photos-swatches[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]  Awesome AA haul Meka!!!  ENJOY![/COLOR]


  Aradhana, you got a lot of good stuff. I'm mad that I didn't get Lorelei, Legendary Lure and Modern Lure. I was hesitant to buy any eyeshadows because I remembered reading that The most recent EDES were smaller than past EDES. Oh and I want Goddess of the Sea.   No the peeling doesn't hurt. For the type of peel that I did, the peeling was more like dry skin. The deeper peels, like Jessner and TCA, the peeling is generally deeper and widespread, ie, the skin peels in sheets. I've never had a full TCa or Jessners, but that's my understanding.   





aradhana said:


> Meka! I'm absolutely delighted to get an answer from any one of you lovely ladies who are purchasing / contemplating purchasing from AA! I only asked pretty packages by name because i saw her post a few times in the AA thread.  I got a LOT of things. Way lot. I love MAC summer collections...they are definitely a weakness. I got: sea me hear me, aphrodite's shell, delphic, fathoms deep, soul serenade, silver sun, sea worship, legendary lure, mystical, goddess of the sea, clear water, water deities and modern lure. Officially cut off now. lol.  some of my stuff (three of the shadows) are not here yet since i am getting them through a friend here on specktra.  Most of the items I've tried, I love. I'm not 100% certain i feel extremely strong about soul serenade, but it might be a different feeling if i were to try wearing it without my glasses.   Mystical is a really pretty shade for every day - I personally don't own anything else quite in the same colour family. And sea me hear me blush was a no-brainer once I tried it on in the store. I was curious about seduced at sea, but seeing as I _am_ cut-off, had to draw the line someplace.   I hope your skin is doing better and maybe a silly question, but - does the peeling hurt?


  That's a great haul Starlight! I hope that I enjoy my stuff as much as you're enjoying yours. I'm a little concerned that I Seduced at Sea looks like Pleasure Model, which I already have. If they look alike, I'll gift SaS to my daughter.   





Starlight77 said:


> nice haul ladies... i got a few things too. I was planning on just 2 lipsticks and 1 EDES but when I went in the store, i caved and bought way more then expected. i ended up with Aphrodite's Shell, SMHM blush, legedary lure, sea worship and silver sun (my favorite) EDES, mystical, GOTS, Siren Song and enchanted one (haven't opened this one yet) and water dieties lipglass. I'm really enjoying all the stuff. So far my most worn/used are silver sun and siren song. i have a SaS blush on hold as they forgot to give me mine but I haven't had a chance to go get it yet. I agree.. mystical is a very pretty everyday color. so is ss too  enjoy!!


  Anneri, it is okay to laugh. It happened to me and I thought it was hilarious. That's the story of my life!  I think peels can be a positive in a skincare regimen especially if you aren't too aggressive (like I was). I've learned my lesson and will use my chemical peels as directed.   Congrats on your upcoming wedding!  





Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I've given up on the AA thread - it moves way to fast. I'm like 4000 posts behind. But I really love the things I got - a bit more than I expected, but they're so versatile for everyday MU! I got Mystical, SMHM, Soul Serenade and Silver Sun and Legendary Lure. My fave look is Pale Barly e/s (Burberry) with either Sould Serenade or Legendary Lure in the crease. The blush is surprisingly flattering on my pale self. I freely admit that I got Mystical mainly because of the packaging. Then I saw Karen do a look with it, she used Red l/l underneath Mystical, and I fell in love with it. Silver Sun is great on its own.   @meka  I hope your skin feels better now! I know I shouldn't have, but I actually laughed out loud. I was on the train when I read it, and people looked very strangely at me. I haven't ever used such strong peels. Maybe I should, my skincare right now is moisturizer and either a serum with Hyalurone or Vit C in it. I think I should introduce some AHA or BHA and Retinol into my skincare, but I'm such a chicken - my skin is very sensitive, and it's such a pain to try new products.  Also, I've now extra motivation to use my stash a lot more than I do now - hubby and I finally booked our honeymoon! We'll go to San Francisco and Hawaii in October, and until then I'll be on a super low-buy! (I hope!)  Med!  How's the arm/shoulder?


  I'm in for brights and unused for the month of June.    





sagehen said:


> I think brights and unused are a good idea. I will be doing a lot of pink in support of this theme, since Radiant Orchid is the Pantone color of the year (that's my excuse, but any reason for pink lips).


----------



## aradhana (May 26, 2014)

hey ladies

  so i went ahead and pulled out all my bright lipsticks so that i can wear them in june. i think there will be some extra days in there, so i'll fill in the rest with bright glosses and liquid lipsticks. i might have to overflow into july! i didn't include reds, cuz i figure they could have a month of their own, but pinks, oranges, corals, magentas...all in.

  i kind of would like to wear a couple of orange lipsticks during the brights month, so i was just looking at you tube videos for orange lip looks on darker skin tones. i find orange tricky as a lip colour, because the ones i have, either contain a lot of white, or seem to bring out a lot of yellow-green in my skin tone. anyone else have this problem? for some reason it doesn't really happen with orange reds like scarlet ibis, lady danger or sail la vie...

  a lot of the videos of how to do orange lips that i found at first seem to be featuring fair skinned ladies, and i was starting to wonder if it was a lost cause on myself and i should just give my 'sounds like noise' to someone with platinum (or flame red) locks and porcelain skin...

  i did end up finding a few videos with darker skin models, so i found perhaps the key is going to be a darker liner like a brown rather than an orange one. when i wear sounds like noise with what a blast, i feel i look crazy for some reason. i don't know if there is something else i need to be doing to my face? any tips would be greatly appreciated!

  my three orange lipsticks i've slated for the upcoming month are

  sounds like noise (white base)
  fashion nomad (brings out the yellow green)
  booyah!!!


----------



## sagehen (May 26, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hey ladies  so i went ahead and pulled out all my bright lipsticks so that i can wear them in june. i think there will be some extra days in there, so i'll fill in the rest with bright glosses and liquid lipsticks. i might have to overflow into july! i didn't include reds, cuz i figure they could have a month of their own, but pinks, oranges, corals, magentas...all in.  i kind of would like to wear a couple of orange lipsticks during the brights month, so i was just looking at you tube videos for orange lip looks on darker skin tones. i find orange tricky as a lip colour, because the ones i have, either contain a lot of white, or seem to bring out a lot of yellow-green in my skin tone. anyone else have this problem? for some reason it doesn't really happen with orange reds like scarlet ibis, lady danger or sail la vie...  a lot of the videos of how to do orange lips that i found at first seem to be featuring fair skinned ladies, and i was starting to wonder if it was a lost cause on myself and i should just give my 'sounds like noise' to someone with platinum (or flame red) locks and porcelain skin...  i did end up finding a few videos with darker skin models, so i found perhaps the key is going to be a darker liner like a brown rather than an orange one. when i wear sounds like noise with what a blast, i feel i look crazy for some reason. i don't know if there is something else i need to be doing to my face? any tips would be greatly appreciated!  my three orange lipsticks i've slated for the upcoming month are  sounds like noise (white base) fashion nomad (brings out the yellow green) booyah!!!


  IJS, I don't see Lady Danger on that list...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm in for brights and unused for the month of June.


   Meka I haven't tried the BB lip creams and just recently got my first two BB lip products---Deconstructed Rose Lipstick, *Centifolia *and Matte Cream Lip Crayon, 
 *Clementine, *both of which are bright and in the orange family.  I looked up Sancerre and it's _gorgeous_.  Tell me more about these lip creams because they sound like 
   the YSL baby Doll Kiss & Blush---one of my latest obsessions.  The BB lip creams are packaged like lip gloss but do they perform like lipstick?

   I haven't yet tried the Guerlain LDP foundation---just the Terracotta JTF so far.  I'd like to know what you think of it.  Believe it or not I've never tried the Dior cream 
   blushes but I bought every one of Chanel's.  I'd love to know how the Dior formula compares to it.  I'm really happy with the Dior products that I've been brave enough 
   to try so far.  I love the Dior cleansing water and the Dior Capture Totale skin care line.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I think brights and unused are a good idea. I will be doing a lot of pink in support of this theme, since Radiant Orchid is the Pantone color of the year (that's my excuse, but any reason for pink lips).


   Oh good Sage.  You know I bought the Pantone/Sephora* Radiant Rush lipstick *and I've never worn it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's pathetic right?  I'm wanting to wear pink too but ended up 
  with red lips most of the weekend.


----------



## sagehen (May 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]  Oh good Sage.  You know I bought the Pantone/Sephora *Radiant Rush lipstick* and I've never worn it :shock: That's pathetic right?  I'm wanting to wear pink too but ended up[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  with red lips most of the [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]weekend.[/COLOR]


  I bought it and really like it. The finish is more like satin matte, but it is a good color and lasts pretty well.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hey ladies
> 
> so i went ahead and pulled out all my bright lipsticks so that i can wear them in june. i think there will be some extra days in there, so i'll fill in the rest with bright glosses and liquid lipsticks. i might have to overflow into july! i didn't include reds, cuz i figure they could have a month of their own, but pinks, oranges, corals, magentas...all in.
> 
> ...


  Now you have me thinking about my oranges---I just guess about the ones that work for me and never thought much about the base in them.  I typically go for ones that 
  brighten me.  Now I'll pay  better attention Aradhana.  SLN is my favorite orange & I think I wear Lasting Sensation lip pencil with it; 
  FN is insanely pretty( found a great  eye look to go w/it); I don't have Booyah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why didn't I buy Booyah? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Dear.Diary​.  To bring a little order to this effort 
  in June, I think I'll have bright pink week, bright orange week, bright coral week, etc.  Otherwise I'll get all confused and lose track of what I've worn.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I bought it and really like it. *The finish is more like satin matte, but it is a good color and lasts pretty well.*


    Oh good Sage---I'm all over it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

sagehen said:


> IJS, I don't see Lady Danger on that list...


  Oh yeah Sage---and Good to Go, Morange, Neon Orange, Vegas Volt


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> PP - what are you getting from Alluring Aquatic?


  GIRL! Every damn thing! LOL  I ended up getting all the shadows b/c I didn't know what i wanted. I got delphic instead of Aphrodites shell, and after swatching  I'm happy with that choice.
  I got GOTS, Siren Song (did not need  b/c I have a lot of pale lippies) the two blushes, and enchanted one are on their way, I haven't played with them yet.  I think that's it...  

  I am sooo in love with Silver Sun, I'd return the other shadows, for a back up of this one.  I wore it today with texture on the inner crease and red brick.  I had Clinique's Ginger pop on my cheeks and dreaming dahlia on my lips.  I thought I was cute!!! LOL   And this was just to run errands.  Which I usually go out bare faced and throw on anything.   Now I understand why you ladies but that lil something extra (which really isn't tht big of a deal) into getting dressed.  But Silver Sun, is so much fun and summery.  This is probably one of my favorite Mac eyeshadows.  


  I love the idea of using brights in June. I have a bunch I never wear, I bet i can do another 30 day challenge.  (I didn't follow up with the second one)  I'm excited for this Month's challenge... and yes I'll participate, even if it's to go check the mail. LOL  Now if I could just feel better.  I was sick the whole Month of May. 

  Aradhana, I thought I was the only one who noticed yellow/green tint in my skin. It's interesting what colors will pull out.  


  Medgal, I ordered that Chanel Lippie.  I'm excited. Hopefully it isn't too much like anything else I have. I also got that blush.   What do you think of the new Chanel quads?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2014)

Oh and great hauls ladies!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2014)

I had a peel before, I think it might have been Jessners, the tech at the derms office said it wasn't strong enough.  However, I recommend them.  My skin was itching and flaky, but it didn't hurt, and the texture and spots were gone.  (however my skin broke out during a stressful period at work)   I have some areas of discoloration, but not ready to pay the cost for their strongest, most expensive peel yet. LOL  the last time I saw them, they said i could do microderm and enzyme peel.  I'm going to try that


----------



## Anneri (May 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds like everyone is on board.  If you ladies want to include other things please let us know.  BTW---what are we doing with our eyes????  I like neutrals with
> brights, and maybe I should focus on e/s that I haven't used for a long time, in addition to unused/never used items.  Like I rarely touch my single e/s anymore---like
> some of the old EDESs.  I need to make a plan and pull those out to use too.  I also like the mono makeup look---I was looking at a magazine that featured Lupita
> Nyongo wearing a single purple eyeshadow and lipstick.  What a gorgeous look.  I've tried it w/orange and now I want to try it with pink.  Check it out here---click on the
> ...


  Bright for June it is! I'm quite happy about it because it suits my recent mood of neutral eyes and some lipstick and I honestly don't wear my brights enough. For me neutrals eyes are everything from nude to gold to brown to taupe to grey, so lots of room to get creative there! I don't think I can pull Lupita's look off - sad, really! I'd look like a clown with coral e/s and coral lippie without anything on the eyes to balance it. She's insanely gorgeous!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 27, 2014)

Can I make an OFF-TOPIC request please?

  Could everyone here PLEASE vote for ME. ASSOCIATION to win £2000 for Research!

  https://www.directdebit.co.uk/DirectDebitPromotions/BigBreak2014/Pages/CauseDetail.aspx?CauseId=381

  You can use your FB or Twitter to Vote, and voting can be done from anywhere in the world and still counts!

  I hope you're all doing well!  Thank you so much for voting!  xoxoxo


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Can I make an OFF-TOPIC request please?
> 
> Could everyone here PLEASE vote for ME. ASSOCIATION to win £2000 for Research!
> 
> ...


  Done


----------



## aradhana (May 27, 2014)

sagehen said:


> IJS, I don't see Lady Danger on that list...


 Lol. I was keeping lady danger for the 'red' theme, but I can work it into my orange week... Which color are we starting with, ladies?    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080] Sounds like everyone is on board.  If you ladies want to include other things please let us know.  BTW---what are we doing with our eyes????  I like neutrals with[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   brights, and maybe I should focus [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]on e/s that I haven't used for a long time, in addition to unused/never used items.  Like I rarely touch my single e/s anymore---like[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   some of the old EDESs.  I need to make a plan and pull those[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]out to use too.  I also like the mono makeup look---I was looking at a magazine that featured Lupita[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   Nyongo wearing a single purple eyeshadow and lipstick.  What a gorgeous look.  I've tried it [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]w/orange and now I want to try it with pink.  Check it out here---click on the[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   the second photo in the first row: [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]lupita nyongo purple eyeshadow and lipstick photo essence magazine[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]   I'll pull my Watch Me Simmer, Ablaze, Party Parrot & Scarlet Ibis---I know there's several I'm forgetting about---I'll have to check my inventory doc.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]   [/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=800080]Now you have me thinking about my oranges---I just guess about the ones that work for me and never thought much about the base in them.  I typically go for ones that[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  brighten me.  [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]Now I'll pay  better attention Aradhana.  SLN is my favorite orange & I think I wear Lasting Sensation lip pencil with it;[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  FN is insanely pretty( found a great[/COLOR]    [COLOR=800080]eye look to go w/it); I don't have Booyah :shock:  Why didn't I buy Booyah? :shrugs:  I have [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]Dear.Diary​.  To bring a little order to this effort[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  in June, I think I'll have bright pink week, bright orange week, bright coral week, etc.  Otherwise I'll get all confused and lose track of what I've worn.[/COLOR]


 Thank you for the lupita inspiration pics.  I'll try to work that in with one of the shades at least this month, though not sure which. I was going to try to focus on a couple of my neutral eye shadow palettes - I have one from Bobbi brown that gets a lot of love, but others from Mac (trip neutral palette with 5 shadows) and another from illamasqua that could use some attention. 





Prettypackages said:


> GIRL! Every damn thing! LOL  I ended up getting all the shadows b/c I didn't know what i wanted. I got delphic instead of Aphrodites shell, and after swatching  I'm happy with that choice. I got GOTS, Siren Song (did not need  b/c I have a lot of pale lippies) the two blushes, and enchanted one are on their way, I haven't played with them yet.  I think that's it...    I am sooo in love with Silver Sun, I'd return the other shadows, for a back up of this one.  I wore it today with texture on the inner crease and red brick.  I had Clinique's Ginger pop on my cheeks and dreaming dahlia on my lips.  I thought I was cute!!! LOL   And this was just to run errands.  Which I usually go out bare faced and throw on anything.   Now I understand why you ladies but that lil something extra (which really isn't tht big of a deal) into getting dressed.  But Silver Sun, is so much fun and summery.  This is probably one of my favorite Mac eyeshadows.     I love the idea of using brights in June. I have a bunch I never wear, I bet i can do another 30 day challenge.  (I didn't follow up with the second one)  I'm excited for this Month's challenge... and yes I'll participate, even if it's to go check the mail. LOL  Now if I could just feel better.  I was sick the whole Month of May.   Aradhana, I thought I was the only one who noticed yellow/green tint in my skin. It's interesting what colors will pull out.     Medgal, I ordered that Chanel Lippie.  I'm excited. Hopefully it isn't too much like anything else I have. I also got that blush.   What do you think of the new Chanel quads?


 Tell me how you like SaS...?  Your silver sun look sounds cute. I can't wait to try that shadow! It was gonezo before I even made it to the store so I have yet to see it IRL.   





Prettypackages said:


> I had a peel before, I think it might have been Jessners, the tech at the derms office said it wasn't strong enough.  However, I recommend them.  My skin was itching and flaky, but it didn't hurt, and the texture and spots were gone.  (however my skin broke out during a stressful period at work)   I have some areas of discoloration, but not ready to pay the cost for their strongest, most expensive peel yet. LOL  the last time I saw them, they said i could do microderm and enzyme peel.  I'm going to try that


  I'm too wimpy to try peels. I tend to stick to scrubs and natural ingredient masks instead.  





Anneri said:


> Thanks Med! Travelling is a bit of a hobby for both of us, we love to explore new places. I was just so giddy for the last few days because I'm looking forward to the trip so much. Three days in SF and sightseeing, shopping etc and then ten days at an incredible sounding resort hotel right at the beach on Maui.   Well, I think it takes a lot of character to laugh about your own misfortunes - a lot of people can't, so kudos to you! I've been married now for half a year - strangely it either feels like it was yesterday or twenty years ago (depends on the hubby :haha: ).   Bright for June it is! I'm quite happy about it because it suits my recent mood of neutral eyes and some lipstick and I honestly don't wear my brights enough. For me neutrals eyes are everything from nude to gold to brown to taupe to grey, so lots of room to get creative there! I don't think I can pull Lupita's look off - sad, really! I'd look like a clown with coral e/s and coral lippie without anything on the eyes to balance it. She's insanely gorgeous!


  I watched a good Lisa Eldridge video last night on how to wear dark vampy lips...and she did it using a very simple neutral eye. She then applied the lipstick of choice, and matched her blush to the same color family but way lighter. I thought it was a nice (and maybe less daunting) way of easing into a tonal look...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Can I make an OFF-TOPIC request please?
> 
> Could everyone here PLEASE vote for ME. ASSOCIATION to win £2000 for Research!
> 
> ...






Done PT


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> GIRL! Every damn thing! LOL  I ended up getting all the shadows b/c I didn't know what i wanted. I got delphic instead of Aphrodites shell, and after swatching  I'm happy with that choice.
> I got GOTS, Siren Song (did not need  b/c I have a lot of pale lippies) the two blushes, and enchanted one are on their way, I haven't played with them yet.  I think that's it...
> 
> I am sooo in love with Silver Sun, I'd return the other shadows, for a back up of this one.  I wore it today with texture on the inner crease and red brick.  I had Clinique's Ginger pop on my cheeks and dreaming dahlia on my lips.  I thought I was cute!!! LOL   And this was just to run errands.  Which I usually go out bare faced and throw on anything.   Now I understand why you ladies but that lil something extra (which really isn't tht big of a deal) into getting dressed.  But Silver Sun, is so much fun and summery.  This is probably one of my favorite Mac eyeshadows.
> ...






Yay---the bright one that Lupita wore, Rouge Allure Luminous Intense*, Melodieuse #* *136* ?  Which blush---the cream one, *Cheeky* in the latest collection?  Cheeky reminds me of the neutral look that you get with MAC's TPC or Pressed Amber, two of my favorite MAC blushes.  When I first saw pics of the Chanel quads there were four that caught my eye, but after seeing swatches there was one---maybe that I would purchase.  At first glance they look a lot like some of the quads that I already have.  I think I'll get more serious about them when they hit the stores and more pics & swatches are available.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I had a peel before, I think it might have been Jessners, the tech at the derms office said it wasn't strong enough.  However, I recommend them.  My skin was itching and flaky, but it didn't hurt, and the texture and spots were gone.  (however my skin broke out during a stressful period at work)   I have some areas of discoloration, but not ready to pay the cost for their strongest, most expensive peel yet. LOL  the last time I saw them, they said i could do microderm and enzyme peel.  I'm going to try that


    I had a peel at a spa but I think it was very mild---I just felt tingling on my skin for a few minutes.  I purchased the product that was used on me
   and never noticed anything but that same tingling---no itching or flaking.  I love exfoliators and serums.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *I watched a good Lisa Eldridge video last night on how to wear dark vampy lips...and she did it using a very simple neutral eye. She then applied the lipstick of choice, and matched her blush to the same color family but way lighter. I thought it was a nice (and maybe less daunting) way of easing into a tonal look...*


 *  Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  *I included 
   examples---some fit more than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it 
   together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_

  June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)

  June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)

  June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC *Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)

 June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)

 June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e., *MAC *Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun) 

_* I thought 2 days of purple would be enough since we just did purple this month_

I love Lisa Eldrige's videos.  I adopted her technique for applying red lipstick through one of her vids.  I love a neutral eye w/a bright lip but I also like the tonal look w/a corresponding lip and cheek color.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Can I make an OFF-TOPIC request please?
> 
> Could everyone here PLEASE vote for ME. ASSOCIATION to win £2000 for Research!
> 
> ...


  I will take a look at them tomorrow...   

  Ohhh sounds nice, can you post the look?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *  Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  *I included
> examples---some fit more than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it
> together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_
> 
> ...


  Yes! great idea, and I'm glad purple is last, I'm finishing out the Month wearing purple, except for the other day. ;-)   I'm excited... see... tell me what to wear, I can play along. LOL


----------



## aradhana (May 28, 2014)

Medgal I love your weekly organization list and I'm going to go with that for June! If there's a shade I don't have i'll swap for something else in the same family....  PP - I will post it...I might have to do it from home later today...


----------



## aradhana (May 28, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq0XHCzqpHo&sns=em  Here it is! Hope that works!!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *  Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  *I included
> examples---some fit more than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it
> together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_
> 
> ...


  I love this idea!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Yes! great idea, and I'm glad purple is last, I'm finishing out the Month wearing purple, except for the other day. ;-)   *I'm excited... see... tell me what to wear, I can play along. LOL *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay Aradhana.  I had to look at my inventory document to pick colors.  It's too daunting to do it on a daily basis & try to remember what I wore everyday.  I'll be throwing in 
other brands too---especially several new lippies that I've recently purchased.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love this idea!






 Ahoy there Naomi.  Please join us and post some of the looks that you create.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

This sounds like a fun idea!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This sounds like a fun idea!


  Join in pretty Mandy!!!  You don't have to be as structured if you don't want to---it's just about brights!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 28, 2014)

Brand new to this thread thanks to Medgal07's challenge. Are you guys going to be posting photos here along with the Name that Lippie thread, or just listing what products you've worn? I've cross-posted this, sorry for the redundancy!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Brand new to this thread thanks to Medgal07's challenge. Are you guys going to be posting photos here along with the Name that Lippie thread, or just listing what products you've worn? I've cross-posted this, sorry for the redundancy!


   Hi there Jaymuhlee.  Photos are not required---it depends on individual comfort level, but we do enjoy looking at pics, and we like sharing the details of the makeup looks 
   that we come up with, along with the products we use.  It's fun to know what everyone's using and we often learn of amazing products in the process.  It also reminds us 
   of products that we own, but haven't used in a long time. Feel free to post here too!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I've given up on the AA thread - it moves way to fast. I'm like 4000 posts behind. But I really love the things I got - a bit more than I expected, but they're so versatile for everyday MU! I got Mystical, SMHM, Soul Serenade and Silver Sun and Legendary Lure. My fave look is Pale Barly e/s (Burberry) with either Sould Serenade or Legendary Lure in the crease. The blush is surprisingly flattering on my pale self. I freely admit that I got Mystical mainly because of the packaging. Then I saw Karen do a look with it, she used Red l/l underneath Mystical, and I fell in love with it. Silver Sun is great on its own.
> 
> @meka I hope your skin feels better now! I know I shouldn't have, but I actually laughed out loud. I was on the train when I read it, and people looked very strangely at me. I haven't ever used such strong peels. Maybe I should, my skincare right now is moisturizer and either a serum with Hyalurone or Vit C in it. I think I should introduce some AHA or BHA and Retinol into my skincare, but I'm such a chicken - my skin is very sensitive, and it's such a pain to try new products.
> 
> ...


  CONGRATS on the honeymoon girl! Have a blast!! We want details!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *What did you end up getting Med?*
> 
> And I DEFINITELY do this..., and I*'m on the orange/coral kick right now as well! It must be like women who hang around each other falling into the same menstrual cycle... Specktra has us wanting lemming the smae color families! LOL*
> 
> ...


  I got BB Deconstructed Rose Lipstick, *Centifolia* (Muted Peach) and Matte Cream Lip Crayon, *Clementine* (Citrus Orange).  Both are gorgeous colors but the faux
   rose scent is initially off-putting.  The lip crayon has a citrus scent which I find less offensive.  The scents dissipate quickly but I don't think I'll be exploring more of 
   these unless there's a color that I just can't live without.  I also ordered Tom Ford's *Sweet Spot*----orange coral.  Again w/the orange obsession!!!







​   Well lady you just look good in any color and that's a fact!!!!   



So glad you'll be joining us for *JUNE BRIGHT LIPS*!!!



  Seriously Pix---I have not been this obsessed with or excited about an e/s palette as I am with Dior's Sundeck.  It's just that amazing, IMHO.  It's hard to describe the 
  look that it creates---it just completely surprised me, and I nearly passed on it because it looked a tad like one of my TF palettes.  I'm wearing it again today! 
  I can't help myself!


----------



## Calla88 (May 29, 2014)

Joining the themed lipstick challenge.  Thanks *Medgal*, these challenges are a great way to really use your stash and not fall into a rut of wearing the same thing over and over again! Still on my 2nd 30 day no repeat challenge except for the time I was on vacation.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy there Naomi.  Please join us and post some of the looks that you create.


  Will do madame!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 29, 2014)

What a fun idea! Thanks @Medgal07 for posting this in the Lippie thread. I wanna play


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> What did you end up getting Med?
> And I DEFINITELY do this..., an*d I'm on the orange/coral kick right now as well! *It must be like women who hang around each other falling into the same menstrual cycle... Specktra has us wanting lemming the smae color families! LOL


  Well, I started it! *hmph*     Just being silly.  That is pretty cool that we are on the same page.  Your analogy is perfect! LOL


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> What did you end up getting Med?
> And I DEFINITELY do this..., and I'm on the orange/coral kick right now as well! It must be like women who hang around each other falling into the same menstrual cycle... Specktra has us wanting lemming the smae color families! LOL
> 
> I LOVE LD!! Thanks sweetie! PN has been on my short list for awhile too.... I need to get that one! I bet you look so pretty wearing it!
> ...


  LOL, I wore my Toying Around lipstick for the first time today (outside the house anyway) and I loved it.  Nothing quite like a beautiful coral!  Morange has been speaking to me more lately, too.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Join in pretty Mandy!!!  You don't have to be as structured if you don't want to---it's just about brights!!!


It's just about brights.
  But I have not all colours required, far from it in fact. So I don't know if I can join in or not 
  Shall we swatch our lippies ?


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's just about brights.
> But I have not all colours required, far from it in fact. So I don't know if I can join in or not
> Shall we swatch our lippies ?


  I don't think you have to have the colours mentioned, I think Medgal just put them there as a bit of an example. I don't have too many of certain colours either so I'm going to have a few repeaters and things.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think you have to have the colours mentioned, I think Medgal just put them there as a bit of an example. I don't have too many of certain colours either so I'm going to have a few repeaters and things.


  Thank you  then I will do my best. I have some bright lippies ( I swatched some in HerGreyness thread ) It will work then


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think you have to have the colours mentioned, I think Medgal just put them there as a bit of an example. I don't have too many of certain colours either so I'm going to have a few repeaters and things.


  Exactly Naomi!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080] Yay!  Glad you're joining us pretty lady!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=800080]Hi Calla88.  I hope you can carry this into your 30 day, no repeat challenge---glad your aboard!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=800080]Welcome Uptownbackinit---happy you're joining us!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=800080]I got a kick out of that too Pretty!!! :haha: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=800080]Oh Mandy you look killer in brights---this has your name all over it!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]  Dominique honey just use what you have---I've seen some of those beautiful lipsticks of yours.  My list was just examples.  You pick the brand and you pick the color[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  that corresponds to [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]the shade of the week.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]This is meant to be fun---not a burden, so please just rely on your stash.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]  [/COLOR] :frenz:     [COLOR=800080]Exactly Naomi!!!  [/COLOR]:bouquet:


  Thank you Medgal  I meant the colour range but ok I will try and find bright colours whatever the range, yes I have some pretty ones  ! June is the month of brightness and colour, great !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Absolutely Dominique.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I wore my Toying Around lipstick for the first time today (outside the house anyway) and I loved it.  Nothing quite like a beautiful coral!  Morange has been speaking to me more lately, too.


  Did you really Join in April 2014 with 1600 post?  I feel like I've been seeing your name forever.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Did you really Join in April 2014 with 1600 post?  I feel like I've been seeing your name forever.


  I'm still just a newbie! I'm sure making up for lost time, though! LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm still just a newbie! I'm sure making up for lost time, though! LOL


  Yeah you are.  Then I shouldn't even be talking to you *flips hair over the shoulder*  Ok, don't mind me, I just rewatched Heathers. LOL  

  Anyway, I was thinking I bet brights go great with your eyes and skin tone.


----------



## aradhana (May 29, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah you are.  Then I shouldn't even be talking to you *flips hair over the shoulder*  Ok, don't mind me, I just rewatched *Heathers*. LOL
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking I bet brights go great with your eyes and skin tone.


  love that movie!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah you are.  Then I shouldn't even be talking to you *flips hair over the shoulder*  Ok, don't mind me, I just rewatched Heathers. LOL    Anyway, I was thinking I bet brights go great with your eyes and skin tone.


  LOL! I haven't seen that movie in forever! Thank you, I do love my brights!


----------



## aradhana (May 29, 2014)

ok ladies i have bookmarked medal's post delineating our weekly schedule and i'm about to program it into my calendar...

  i might kick off on the first with embrace me rather than CYY, only because we're supposed to be going for dinner with my boyfriend's sister and in case i can't pull off neon pink, i need a safety net!

  oh i didn't post a couple of my looks this past week but there were some nice ones with alluring aquatic items...i should note that fathoms deep looks lovely with imaginary paint pot underneath.

  i also did an interesting look yesterday with phone number eye kohl and the teal antonio lopez palette. (i mostly used the two silver/pewter shades on the lid and a mix of the blue/greens in the inner corner). i recently received that palette, and i'm not 100% sure how to use it best. the colours are all lovely but i'm not sure how best to use them together...especially beauty marked...doesn't seem like an obvious choice! if any of you have tried and liked this palette...do tell!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm still just a newbie! I'm sure *making up for lost time*, though! LOL






That's a good thing Mandy


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:  [COLOR=800080]That's a good thing Mandy[/COLOR]


  Love this place!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love this place!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> nice haul ladies... i got a few things too. I was planning on just 2 lipsticks and 1 EDES but when I went in the store, i caved and bought way more then expected.
> i ended up with Aphrodite's Shell, SMHM blush, legedary lure, sea worship and silver sun (my favorite) EDES, mystical, GOTS, Siren Song and enchanted one (haven't opened this one yet) and water dieties lipglass. I'm really enjoying all the stuff. So far my most worn/used are silver sun and siren song. *i have a SaS blush on hold as they forgot to give me mine but I haven't had a chance to go get it yet. *I agree.. mystical is a very pretty everyday color. so is ss too
> 
> enjoy!!
> i keep thinking i should try to hunt down SaS and Lorelei, but I'm doing my best to curb those urges! i'm so excited to receive sea worship and silver sun...i think it'll probably be a week before i do, but it'll be nice to stretch the fun out a bit.


  i found SaS and SMHM look the same on me. My SA also tried lorelei and all that glitters on me.. you can see a slight difference but not enough to own both (just my opinion). I don't own either. I just have so many palettes with this similar color in it. Lorelei is very pretty if you don't have anything similar to it. On me it was a golden peach-ish color.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> nice haul ladies... i got a few things too. I was planning on just 2 lipsticks and 1 EDES but when I went in the store, i caved and bought way more then expected.
> i ended up with Aphrodite's Shell, SMHM blush, legedary lure, sea worship and silver sun (my favorite) EDES, mystical, GOTS, Siren Song and enchanted one (haven't opened this one yet) and water dieties lipglass. I'm really enjoying all the stuff. So far my most worn/used are silver sun and siren song. i have a SaS blush on hold as they forgot to give me mine but I haven't had a chance to go get it yet. I agree.. mystical is a very pretty everyday color. so is ss too
> 
> enjoy!!
> GREAT haul Starlight---now you have to come back and share a look that you create w/your goodies.


  i've been sick so not on much lately... (still shopping though!! haha)

  My favorite looks so far are:
  sea worship paired with vintage coin. I think they were meant to be together. I use vintage coin all over lid and SW in the inner 2/3.. that's it. quick, easy and looks so pretty. A few times i've thrown golden olive pigment in inner corner, SW in middle and VC in outer like a gradient look with all 3. I'm really loving it.

  Silver Sun is my favorite single shadow at the moment... I've worn it with SS all over lid and a matte soft brown in the crease. Today i was bored and got funky... I used soft brown in crease, SS on lid and I put the red from the Marc jacobs 'the siren' palette in the outer corner and a little in the outer portion of the crease. loving it. random, yes. so loving it. i will wear this again for sure.

  I have not used legendary lure and sadly it's going to go back or be sold. I have 2 other almost identical dupes for it. although LL is more unique as it's EDES I just won't reach for it. Marc Jacobs the siren has a dark teal in it and i can't tell the difference while on. it is also easier to blend as there is no fall out so I didn't even bother to open my LL. it's still BNIB. the look i like with that shade is Silver sun all over lid and and LL (type shade) in outer corner and in crease. ss under lower lashes. its a very pretty daytime smokey eye. 

  honestly, the marc jacobs palette is my most used palette right now. i've used it at least 4-5 times a week. it's surprisingly really nice and easy to create looks with. I bought it to throw a pop of color in the outer corner to spice up my unused neutral palettes (totally working) but the most used in that palette is the red, orange and yellow.
  i put the yellow on inner half of lid, orange on outer half of lid and i use the red in the outer corner and into the crease only about 1/3 of the way in. when you blend out the red it's this most gorgeous subtle pink color. I'm a mom of 2 and as loud as it may sound, it's not. I've worn this look to sporting games, grocery store etc. it's not loud. his colors are deep not bright so us older women can have fun too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  of course... eyeliner, mascara and all that too. I've worn siren song, mystical and enchanted one lipsticks quite often. I haven't reached for GOTS which is the one i wanted in first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also out of all i bought... water dieties lipglass is the one thing i may consider backing up. it's the prettiest shimmery light pinky/bronzey color. even on it's own it's so pretty.


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2014)

Hey I just wanted to post a comparison of smhm and pm...  Smhm has more pink...pm more orange  And of course now it's not working on my phone.... Sigh ...


----------



## Anneri (May 30, 2014)

Hey all you orange and brights lovers, just fyi: I saw the press release of the Burberry Summer LE on British Beauty Blogger, and wow! I want the orange lippie like now!


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> *Thank you! I think SaS and SMHM look too similar on me. I can't tell the difference with a different one on each cheek. I don't have PM but I'm thinking they are all in the same range. *As similar as they are, I always find some excuse to keep them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



  PM on left, SMHM on right

  i don't have SaS...but I think it's different from both again...
  PM and SMHM are similar tonally but not in terms of colour.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> PM on left, SMHM on right
> 
> i don't have SaS...but I think it's different from both again...
> SaS and SMHM are similar tonally but not in terms of colour.


  Oh they're very pretty!!!


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2014)

sooo...i decided to kick off the brights a little early. i wore lickable creme sheen lipstick (bright blue pink) with trimmed in pink lipliner and clear water gloss. it was a nice way to ease into the brights with a sheerish formula. i'll be more prepared when we really get started!

  i tried to do a neutral eye with the trip 5 neutral eyes palette, but i gotta work on that, LOL. the palette contains bisque, say yeah, sable, mineralism and bateau. very pretty shades but...somehow whenever i use it, things kinda look off. not sure why. individually the colours are great. i'm going to need to throw something else into the mix....


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sooo...i decided to kick off the brights a little early. i wore lickable creme sheen lipstick (bright blue pink) with trimmed in pink lipliner and clear water gloss. it was a nice way to ease into the brights with a sheerish formula. i'll be more prepared when we really get started!
> 
> i tried to do a neutral eye with the trip 5 neutral eyes palette, but i gotta work on that, LOL. the palette contains bisque, say yeah, sable, mineralism and bateau. very pretty shades but...somehow whenever i use it, things kinda look off. not sure why. individually the colours are great. i'm going to need to throw something else into the mix....


 


  is this the one? If so how are you wearing it?  I'd probably do something really basic (basic for me b/c I lack skills LOL)  and do the pink on the lid and brown in the crease.  Like do the two with the sheen/lustre finish on my lid, dark brown in the crease, the other brown as a transition, and the lightest as a highlight...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> PM on left, SMHM on right
> 
> i don't have SaS...but I think it's different from both again...
> PM and SMHM are similar tonally but not in terms of colour.


  SMHM looks rosier to me? and PM is more of a brick red.  Which I didn't like on me, and since these are the same tonally (exactly what does that mean in terms of color)LOL, it explains why I'm not really feeling SMHM, but I love SAS.  It is a nice fleshy pink.  Reminds me of Stylishly Me. 


  I was disappointed in delphic.  It is a shade darker than me, and it is leaning red/orange.  I don't know why I do not like red toned anything on my cheeks.  To me it accents the pigmentation,a nd I sometimes have bouts with rosaeca or it could be that maybe it just clashes with me (do red and yellow/golden tones clash?), or I'm not ready for it b/c my undertones do pull red in the Summer.   I don't know. I'll try it with a full face before I rule it out


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i've been sick so not on much lately... (still shopping though!! haha)
> 
> My favorite looks so far are:
> sea worship paired with vintage coin. I think they were meant to be together. I use vintage coin all over lid and SW in the inner 2/3.. that's it. quick, easy and looks so pretty. A few times i've thrown golden olive pigment in inner corner, SW in middle and VC in outer like a gradient look with all 3. I'm really loving it.
> ...


  Silver Sun is E V E R Y T H I N G! 

  I agree that Lorelei is not that unique.  It's pretty, and creates a natural look, but the clear winner in this collection is Silver Sun.


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> SMHM looks rosier to me? and PM is more of a brick red.  Which I didn't like on me, and since these are the same tonally (exactly what does that mean in terms of color)LOL, it explains why I'm not really feeling SMHM, but* I love SAS.  It is a nice fleshy pink.*  Reminds me of Stylishly Me.
> 
> 
> I was disappointed in delphic.  It is a shade darker than me, and it is leaning red/orange.  I don't know why I do not like red toned anything on my cheeks.  To me it accents the pigmentation,a nd I sometimes have bouts with rosaeca or it could be that maybe it just clashes with me (do red and yellow/golden tones clash?), or I'm not ready for it b/c my undertones do pull red in the Summer.   I don't know. I'll try it with a full face before I rule it out


  you are making me want SaS. i might have to run away screaming.

  that said, i do really like smhm. and delphic is good too, but i could see how it might be better with more red leaning tones than peachy ones. i wonder if you would have preferred aphrodite's shell? but it might not have showed up much if you are slightly deeper skin tone than me, because on me it's more of a subtle glow than anything.

  also - i wonder if you can cancel out redness first with a green corrector...or maybe just by using a different base, that already has some of that green in it? or yeah, as you say, maybe later in the summer the green will just go away. i'm pretty certain i'm more red in the summer, green in the winter. hence i guess i should wear my orange lipsticks in the summer rather than the winter....


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sooo...i decided to kick off the brights a little early.* i wore lickable creme sheen lipstick (bright blue pink) with trimmed in pink lipliner and clear water gloss*. it was a nice way to ease into the brights with a sheerish formula. i'll be more prepared when we really get started!
> 
> i tried to do a neutral eye with the trip 5 neutral eyes palette, but i gotta work on that, LOL. the palette contains bisque, say yeah, sable, mineralism and bateau. very pretty shades but...somehow whenever i use it, things kinda look off. not sure why. individually the colours are great. i'm going to need to throw something else into the mix....


 Awwww Lickable is so pretty!!!   I'm familiar with two of the shades that you mentioned in the trip 5 palette.  Sometimes just putting a different color as the main lid color 
  can completely change the look.   I'm a tad concerned about what to do with my eyes during our month of brights too.  I decided I'd do the reverse smokey eye that Pix 
  shared with us and/or I'll use Naked, Naked Dark or Naked Deep Dark pigments.  I like using one of those  pigments for a neutral look, putting a pop of color in the 
  transition area that matches my lippie. I also love using any one of those naked pigments all over the eye and wearing winged liner with it.  Lastly I'll rely on some of my 
  neutral palettes.  I'm looking forward to starting.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> is this the one? If so how are you wearing it?  I'd probably do something really basic (basic for me b/c I lack skills LOL)  and do the pink on the lid and brown in the crease.  Like do the two with the sheen/lustre finish on my lid, dark brown in the crease, the other brown as a transition, and the lightest as a highlight...







That's a VERY nice palette!!!  I'd put that peach/orange e/s in the transition area and use a lippie in that same color family.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> yep, tis that very one...except that in real life the middle shade (sable) is a frost, the fourth shade (mineralism) has much lighter, cooler reflects and the darkest (bateau) is much darker and less red. i will take a pic in the morning because right now it's just way to dark in here... i tried second and third on lid, fifth as a liner, and first to highlight. bleh. it's not the worst in the whole world, but it's not making my eyes sing either...
> you know i wish the palette looked more like the picture you posted. LOL.
> anyway, i'm going to try your idea tomorrow. my goal this week coming up will be to make this palette work, and pay with the lip colours. i think show orchid is happening tomorrow...
> 
> ...


  hmmm you're making a whole lot of sense...  b/c this winter, in February was when I noticed a slight green tint to my skin.  I hadn't really noticed it before. 



 



  ok this is clinique ginger, sas, stylish me and the last one is bad girl gone good.  (2nd pic) 


  Seduced at Sea.  (1st picture) 




  delphic... I kinda do wish I played with AS a little more.    I could be tripping.  tell me what you all think.


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> hmmm you're making a whole lot of sense...  b/c this winter, in February was when I noticed a slight green tint to my skin.  I hadn't really noticed it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ok so i'm seeing the green in the SaS picture. but i'm assuming that's just because it's your arm and not your face.
  i'm not really seeing a lot of red in delphic. are both swatches in that pic delphic? it looks pretty golden brown to me...
  maybe tomorrow morning i can take a pic of delphic and AS on my arm together. if i can get AS to show up in a photo that is!!


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwww Lickable is so pretty!!!   I'm familiar with two of the shades that you mentioned in the trip 5 palette.  Sometimes just putting a different color as the main lid color
> can completely change the look.   I'm a tad concerned about what to do with my eyes during our month of brights too.  I decided I'd do the reverse smokey eye that Pix
> shared with us and/or I'll use *Naked, Naked Dark or **Naked Deep Dark pigments*.  I like using one of those  pigments for a neutral look, putting a pop of color in the
> transition area that matches my lippie. I also love using any one of those naked pigments all over the eye and wearing winged liner with it.  Lastly I'll rely on some of my
> neutral palettes.  I'm looking forward to starting.


  oh yes! that's a great idea!
  i was also just watching another lisa eldridge video where she uses only three products...food for thought. so i might postpone my experiments and do this tomorrow instead:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah you are.  Then I shouldn't even be talking to you *flips hair over the shoulder*  Ok, don't mind me, I just rewatched Heathers. LOL    Anyway, I was thinking I bet brights go great with your eyes and skin tone.


lmao


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2014)

so many options!

  ok ladies i'm going to bed before i confuse myself with all the possibilities under the sun!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> ok so i'm seeing the green in the SaS picture. but i'm assuming that's just because it's your arm and not your face.
> i'm not really seeing a lot of red in delphic. are both swatches in that pic delphic? it looks pretty golden brown to me...
> maybe tomorrow morning i can take a pic of delphic and AS on my arm together. if i can get AS to show up in a photo that is!!


  I could be wrong on what Delphic is pulling, maybe it's leaning orange?   that's why I had to post it.  B/c I swatched it again, and it didn't pull the same.  Yes both are of delphic. 
    I never really noticed the green in my skin before.  I don't have a makeup free pic at the moment, and that, I'd have to pm to you. LOL   But I did notice it in my face as well.   
  AS is on Macy's site... So are the blushes BTW. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> oh yes! that's a great idea!
> i was also just watching another lisa eldridge video where she uses only three products...food for thought. so i might postpone my experiments and do this tomorrow instead:


  let us know how it works.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> hmmm you're making a whole lot of sense...  b/c this winter, in February was when I noticed a slight green tint to my skin.  I hadn't really noticed it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   They all show up so I'm not sure what your question is.  Are you bronzing and/or contouring or both?  Did you want a darker shade?  Your coloring is very warm, like me.  In fact we look the same 
   don't  you think?  Are you concerned that one or the other is too warm?  BTW, I don't have any of these.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm still just a newbie! I'm sure making up for lost time, though! LOL


    Look at you two love birds!!!  I love your Avi, Mandy!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah you are.  *Then I shouldn't even be talking to you *flips hair over the shoulder**  Ok, don't mind me, I just rewatched Heathers. LOL
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking I bet brights go great with your eyes and skin tone.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> ok ladies i have bookmarked medal's post delineating our weekly schedule and i'm about to program it into my calendar...
> 
> *i might kick off on the first with embrace me rather than CYY, only because we're supposed to be going for dinner with my boyfriend's sister *and in case i can't pull off neon pink, i need a safety net!
> 
> ...


   Whoa Aradhana----this is sounding serious yes???? 





I should have gotten the teal AL palette.  I got the one that has carbonized e/s because I LOVE that e/s. 
  Carbonized was limited edition and I went through two of them---that's how much I liked it.  So, when I saw it in 
  the palette, I had to have it.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> They all show up so I'm not sure what your question is.  Are you bronzing and/or contouring or both?  Did you want a darker shade?  Your coloring is very warm, like me.  In fact we look the same
> don't  you think?  Are you concerned that one or the other is too warm?  BTW, I don't have any of these.


Honestly Megal, lately I haven't been able to tell what my color is. LOL I'd see folks who I thought I looked like and they could wear lighter shades that I couldn't.  I think color wise I'm the same as many, but that golden/green thing throws things off.  Like that new Chanel foundation everyone loved.  The darkest color looked decent, but even the MUA agreed I needed a more golden tone foundation.

  I was really asking about delphic and if you guys see that it leans towards orange maybe even red on me.  I'm only using it as a bronzer, but other WOC were able to get a barely there, sheen on their cheeks, and that's what I wanted.  I just put it on my cheeks and it is leaning orange... 

  Both colors in that swatch are Delphic, the one on the right is just swatched heavier.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> oh yes! that's a great idea!
> i was also just watching another lisa eldridge video where she uses only three products...food for thought. so i might postpone my experiments and do this tomorrow instead:


 That was _*really*_ nice Aradhana.  I could see doing that in a pinch, but I'd never use up my huge stash of products that way.  I want to try this though because I've been 
  a bit obsessed with the eye shadow matching the lipstick look like the one that I shared earlier this week.  I've also gone cray over the YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blushes---I 
  got 5 of them.  I could take it one step further and use them on my eyes.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Honestly Megal, lately I haven't been able to tell what my color is. LOL I'd see folks who I thought I looked like and they could wear lighter shades that I couldn't.  I think color wise I'm the same as many, but that golden/green thing throws things off.  Like that new Chanel foundation everyone loved.  The darkest color looked decent, but even the MUA agreed I needed a more golden tone foundation.
> 
> I was really asking about delphic and if you guys see that it leans towards orange maybe even red on me. * I'm only using it as a bronzer, but other WOC were able to get a barely there, sheen on their cheeks, and that's what I wanted.  I just put it on my cheeks and it is leaning orange... *
> 
> Both colors in that swatch are Delphic, the one on the right is just swatched heavier.


    Oh yes, the Chanel Perfection Lumière Velvet ---70 beige is the darkest, and the one that both Shontay and I have.  I never realized how much our undertones affect 
   how products work, or not on us!  Clearly you're warm-toned, and your veins appear green just like mine.  Did the SA try one shade lighter of the PLV on you?  Maybe 
   because of your undertones, it would work.  It appears that you're lighter than the people you were comparing Delphic with, especially if you can wear it as a bronzer and 
   even a blush and they were wearing it as an overall powder or highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2014)

Meka, all the talk about chemical peels made me pull one of mine out-----*Naturopathica Sweet Cherry Brightening Enzyme Peel. * 
It smells absolutely _amazing! _ My puppy kept trying to lick my face.  I feel no tingling or anything when I use this particular one,
and frankly I don't know if it alone is doing anything.  You're supposed to do it twice/week but I do it when I remember to.  I
guess because I use so many facial products, I can only hope that the sum total of all of this stuff is what's keeping my skin in
good shape.


----------



## aradhana (May 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That was _*really*_ nice Aradhana.  I could see doing that in a pinch,* but I'd never use up my huge stash of products that way.*  I want to try this though because I've been
> a bit obsessed with the eye shadow matching the lipstick look like the one that I shared earlier this week.  I've also gone cray over the YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blushes---I
> got 5 of them.  I could take it one step further and use them on my eyes.


  LOL you are right, same here. i was just thinking it would get me out the door quicker and might be a nice thing for summer. i'm a little hesitant about lipstick on the eyes. i've tried it once or twice but i have some pretty oily lids to i guess it'd have to be really just a hint.

  ok so here's the pic of the actual palette:





  i feel like the 2nd and 3rd (say yeah! and sable) should just go in another palette. but i'm trying.

  p.s. i really want SaS blush!


----------



## Anneri (May 31, 2014)

Like aradhana, I started a bit early with the bright lippie challenge and wore SS Full Speed today. That was mainly to try my only Sheen Supreme again and to determine if I've started to like them during the time it sat in my drawer - but nope, still don't like the formula. Color was ok, though.   I paired it with a simple light smokey eye (Burberry Pale Barley with Legendary Lure), EL black liner and lots of mascara. My blush was Clinique Peach Pop and foundation was Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum mixed with Mac Prolongwear.  I wore a light blue linen shirt with big pink flowers and blue skinny jeans with it and thought it complemented the MU nicely and was nice on such a sunny day as we had today!


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Didn't do too much by way of makeup today but the little bit I did do u really liked! I wore Delphic edbronzer as blush, cheeky bronze MSF as highlight, gots lippy, some mascara and a little sun from ud naked 1 as a brow highlight. I'm really liking the more minimal makeup look lately.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i guess so.
> 
> i have met his family a couple of times, and i've run into his sister in the city a few times but yes *i'm a bit nervous about what to wear etc to make a good impression in any case. *
> I know, I get nervous about that stuff too.  I'm sure you'll nail it Aradhana!
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello Medgal,   To start our Mu on a purpose Bright Colours, PINK   I will use very simple combos, today :   - Chanel JC blush in Pink Explosion - YSL Rouge Volupté


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Chanel JC in Pink Explosion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YSL Rouge Volupté 34


----------



## aradhana (Jun 1, 2014)

hmmm nothing came with the quote...

  the dinner last night was cancelled. my boyfriend's sister wasn't feeling well, so i guess we'll postpone to some other time.

  i did, in any case, continue with my bright pinks! i wore show orchid with fashion boost lipliner. i kind of used the kind of look from the lisa eldridge vid, but i ended up using more than 3 products:

  strobe liquid lotion in golden elixir
  nars pure radiant tinted moisturiser in cuba
  prep+prime fortified skin enhancer in recharge (peach) - under eye area and other areas with darkness
  prep+prime highlighter in bright forecast - inner corners of eyes, under brow bone
  bourjois twist up the volume mascara in black
  brow set in clear
  show orchid lipstick as lipstick and for a little colour in the cheeks
  fashion boost prolong wear liner to add a bit of definition

  it was a nice bright look - i'd say excellent for daytime. since we were going out for dinner i ended up adding a little illamasqua gleam cream in aurora to highlight my cheekbones and a smudge of legendary black prolong wear shadow add some definition around the eyes.

  i think this kind of look will be good for the days where i wake up late and need to get out the door quickly!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Started the challenge today, 
  Eyes - Clinique chubby stick in lots o latte with Pale Barley by Burberry ,Bahama Mama in the crease and Rimmel the Max mascara , Milani eye tech extreme on the upper lash line and UD 24/7 Covet eyeliner smudged out on the bottom lash line.
  Cheeks - Chanel JC in Canaille and Bahama Mama bronzer with Cindy lou Manizer by the Balm as a highlighter
  Face- tinted moisturizer Smashbox,  I believe  and Kat Von Dee lock-it concealer
  Lips - YSL Rouge Volupte Perle  in 08 with Embrace me lip liner by MAC.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 1, 2014)

Face today was: Studio Fix foundation in NC44 Maybelline Colossal lash mascara(lots) Stylish Me blush Pink Pigeon lipstick with some EL Gun metal luminizer over top. Hourglass Luminous light ambient powder as highlight


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 1, 2014)

I was slow motion today.  Very tired. I did way too much driving yesterday.  190 miles.  Anyhoo.  Maybe I'll throw something on and go to target. LOL  Or two lippies tomorrow.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I was slow motion today.  Very tired. I did way too much driving yesterday.  190 miles.  Anyhoo.  Maybe I'll throw something on and go to target. LOL  Or two lippies tomorrow.


 You could also just wear a lippy to bed   I do that sometimes when I'm 'practicing'.   I wore 'watch me simmer' today. Cheeks and lips. I think there was a little bit of green coming through...I put a teal sweater on and that helped counteract somehow....


----------



## aradhana (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry about the weird formatting. I'm on my phone!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2014)

I think I'm going do to some colorful e/s looks,and nude lips for this challenge, in addition to the bright lips.  I need to get rid of some nude glosses.  But I need to use these bright glosses too....  I'll probably do an every other day thing. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Started the challenge today,
> Eyes - Clinique chubby stick in lots o latte with Pale Barley by Burberry ,Bahama Mama in the crease and Rimmel the Max mascara , Milani eye tech extreme on the upper lash line and UD 24/7 Covet eyeliner smudged out on the bottom lash line.
> Cheeks - Chanel JC in Canaille and Bahama Mama bronzer with Cindy lou Manizer by the Balm as a highlighter
> Face- tinted moisturizer Smashbox,  I believe  and Kat Von Dee lock-it concealer
> ...


  I bet that GM over PP was HOT! 


  Very cute looks ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  So pretty---Pink Explosion is one of my favorite JCs   You look great in brights!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hmmm nothing came with the quote...
> 
> the dinner last night was cancelled. my boyfriend's sister wasn't feeling well, so i guess we'll postpone to some other time.
> 
> ...


 Awesome look Aradhana!  How did you like Show Orchid on your cheeks?  I like that idea.  Ok so I tried the Lisa Eldridge 3 product approach, but I exceeded 3 products, & I tried L/S on my eyes.  I did this on Saturday before our bright pinks started.  I used YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in *Corail Affranchi 07*---it's more of a med orange than coral, but very pretty.  It's a smooth liquid that dries to a satiny matte finish.  Although I used an eye primer & a wee bit of a paint pot it creased a bit.  The overall look was soft & pretty but I don't think I'll be putting L/S on my eyes ever again.  I do love the idea of the eye & lip color matching and expect to do that tho sweet with my bright pinks.  Since the YSL is for lips & cheeks that worked out just fine.  I highlighted with MAC's lust and even used it to highlight my brow bone.   

I agree that this approach is great for getting you out the door quick or even when traveling and you can't or don't want to take a lot of product along.  Thanks for sharing that video.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Started the challenge today,
> Eyes - Clinique chubby stick in lots o latte with Pale Barley by Burberry ,Bahama Mama in the crease and Rimmel the Max mascara , Milani eye tech extreme on the upper lash line and UD 24/7 Covet eyeliner smudged out on the bottom lash line.
> Cheeks - Chanel JC in Canaille and Bahama Mama bronzer with Cindy lou Manizer by the Balm as a highlighter
> Face- tinted moisturizer Smashbox,  I believe  and Kat Von Dee lock-it concealer
> Lips - YSL Rouge Volupte Perle  in 08 with Embrace me lip liner by MAC.






Calla88.  What a pretty look!  I hadn't heard of Pale Barley so I looked it up---VERY pretty!!!
          I'm glad you're loving Canaille---what a unique color that is!!  YSL Fetish Pink (08 is gorgeous!  I don't have to but I should!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hourglass Luminous light ambient powder as highlight


  Awesome Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i keep hearing about pale barley...i'm going to have to investigate further! LOL
> 
> and i just googled cindy loumanizer - i've heard of the betty loumanizer, and i own the mary loumanizer...
> cindy loumanizer looks soooo pretty!
> ...


    I'm loving the cheek and lip thing Aradhana---that's one way to use them up faster
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know though---what would I do with all of the blush that I have


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going do to some colorful e/s looks,and nude lips for this challenge, in addition to the bright lips.  I need to get rid of some nude glosses.  But I need to use these bright glosses too....  I'll probably do an every other day thing. LOL


 That works!  And you're using up product in the process.  I pulled my products for the week including my MAC 15 E/S custom palette of shades of pink.  I'm happy to give them a little love  this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> SOOO Pretty!
> You wear Cuba?  How do you like the recharge for under eye darkness? Do you find you need anything else?
> 
> 
> ...


  How do you like it Pretty?  Did you pick up  *Vivacité 88 *too?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Calla88.  What a pretty look!  *I hadn't heard of Pale Barley *so I looked it up---VERY pretty!!!
> I'm glad you're loving Canaille---what a unique color that is!!  YSL Fetish Pink (08 is gorgeous!  I don't have to but I should!!


  Whaaaaaaaat?! I'm hurt, Med, hurt!!!!!!!!
  I blab about it allllllllll the time!

  That being said, everybody should own PB. It's so pretty and versatile! (And awesome for this month's challenge! Just saying!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

My look for the first day of our bright pinks:


*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Painterly *PP to lids as a base
Chanel  E/S Quad in *Quadrille # 537*
   Rosy Apricot e/s to lids
   Lavender Gray e/s above crease
   Brown e/s to crease, outer vee & lower lash line
   Golden Ivory e/s to highlight brow & inner corners
 

*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
 Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation, *70 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC *Richly Honed* topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Dior *Rose Diamond* to highlight facial high plains
Dior Awakening Blush, *Rosy Glow *(PetalPink) MAC Mystery Powder to set

MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil
 YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) *01*

*NAILS:*
Chanel *Rose Insolent *(Medium Rosy Pink) 489


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Whaaaaaaaat?! I'm hurt, Med, hurt!!!!!!!!
> I blab about it allllllllll the time!
> 
> That being said, everybody should own PB. It's so pretty and versatile! (And awesome for this month's challenge! Just saying!)


   Anneri it's so beautiful---I looked at tons of photos of it.  The finish is amazing!!  Here's my issue Anneri---I don't 
  reach for my single e/s often and I need to fix that.  I do it the lazy gal way w/palettes now but I'm apparently 
  missing out because of it!!  It just might "fall" into my cart one day


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Aradhana*, thanks, Pale Barley is my new favorite go to eye shadow I just love it! I'm a fan of the balm highlighters, Cindy has this lovely rosey glow , soft and subtle!


*Prettypackages*, the Balm highlighter are the bomb and there are often on sale at Hautelook for half price which is always a good thing.  Loving Canaille on my cheeks!

*NaomiH*, EL gunmetal must have been fabulous over that lipstick!

*Dominique*, loving the bright pink cheek with the bright pink lip!

*Medgal*, Thanks, I can't believe you never heard of Pale Barley???It has been all the rage for a while in the youtube community.  It was sold out forever, took me a minute to finally get, cancelled orders and such! I'm a huge fan YSL Rouge Volupte lipsticks, if I could I would probably have all the colors!, That look that you just posted sounds dreamy!

*Anneri,* I totally agree, PB is a must have staple for everyone!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Aradhana*, thanks, Pale Barley is my new favorite go to eye shadow I just love it! I'm a fan of the balm highlighters, Cindy has this lovely rosey glow , soft and subtle!
> 
> 
> *Prettypackages*, the Balm highlighter are the bomb and there are often on sale at Hautelook for half price which is always a good thing.  Loving Canaille on my cheeks!
> ...


  I so agree! Maybe I use it all the time because I was searching for it for over a year in different countries. I finally found it last November in London and since then, it's been love!



  Because it's quite summery today I decided to do a proper summer look, with bronzer and everything. I normally don't do bronzer, it's a look I don't particularly like on my über-pale self. I liked the finished look though.

  Face:
  Shu Uemura primer, Bourjois CC Cream (Lisa Eldridge endorsed and another recent love of mine, especially when combined with the Shu base), Maybelline and Bourjois Concealer, brow powder and gel, Clinique redness solutions powder for my red cheeks.

  Eyes:
  Pale Barley with Sex & the Oyster in the outer v, a blue Kiko khol liner on the upper lashline and Sephora Contour eye pencil in Girls Night Out (gold) on lower. Mascara. A touch of MAC's Orb in the inner corners und as a brow highlight.

  Blush, etc.:
  Bronzer: Dior Sunlight (from one or two years ago), blush EL Sea Star Bronzing Blush (still love it).

  Lips: Toxic Tale

  I also look a bit like an ABBA groupie because I'm wearing jeans with a wide leg and a white peasant blouse with applicated flowers.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I hope so Med! Just let it drop gently into that cart ... and nooooooow check out! :haha:   It's funny because I reach for my singles more than for my palettes. My big MAC palettes haven't seen any use in quite some time. Quite sad really. And now it's getting warmer I reach more for cream e/s, IdOs, ETK etc I can wear solo with a bit of highlighter.   I so agree! Maybe I use it all the time because I was searching for it for over a year in different countries. I finally found it last November in London and since then, it's been love!    Because it's quite summery today I decided to do a proper summer look, with bronzer and everything. I normally don't do bronzer, it's a look I don't particularly like on my über-pale self. I liked the finished look though.  Face: Shu Uemura primer, Bourjois CC Cream (Lisa Eldridge endorsed and another recent love of mine, especially when combined with the Shu base), Maybelline and Bourjois Concealer, brow powder and gel, Clinique redness solutions powder for my red cheeks.  Eyes: Pale Barley with Sex & the Oyster in the outer v, a blue Kiko khol liner on the upper lashline and Sephora Contour eye pencil in Girls Night Out (gold) on lower. Mascara. A touch of MAC's Orb in the inner corners und as a brow highlight.  Blush, etc.: Bronzer: Dior Sunlight (from one or two years ago), blush EL Sea Star Bronzing Blush (still love it).  Lips: Toxic Tale  I also look a bit like an ABBA groupie because I'm wearing jeans with a wide leg and a white peasant blouse with applicated flowers. :flower:


  Thank you    Your makeup sounds very pretty too, much more sophisticated than mine lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]My look for the first day of our bright pinks:[/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]*EYES: *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]UDPP[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Painterly *PP to lids as a base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel  E/S Quad in *Quadrille # 537*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]   Rosy Apricot e/s to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]   Lavender Gray e/s above crease[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]   Brown e/s to crease, outer vee & lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]   Golden Ivory[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] e/s to highlight brow & inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]    [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation, *70 Beige* [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*  Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Richly Honed*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder * *08* [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Dior *Rose Diamond* [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]to highlight facial high plains[/COLOR][/COLOR] Dior Awakening Blush, *Rosy Glow* (Petal Pink) MAC Mystery Powder to set   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC Fix + to set[/COLOR][/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=EE82EE]YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) *01* [/COLOR]   [COLOR=EE82EE]*NAILS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Rose Insolent* (Medium Rosy Pink) 489 [/COLOR]    [/COLOR]


  It sounds absolutely beautiful !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds like a really beautiful look @Medgal07 !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Love your choice Dominique![/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE] So pretty---Pink Explosion is one of my favorite JCs   You look great in brights!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you Medgal  today I used a very simple combo


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Kiko BB blush 01 ( a very soft pink )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle. It is soft and bright IMO if layered.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Aradhana*, thanks, Pale Barley is my new favorite go to eye shadow I just love it! I'm a fan of the balm highlighters, Cindy has this lovely rosey glow , soft and subtle!   *Prettypackages*, the Balm highlighter are the bomb and there are often on sale at Hautelook for half price which is always a good thing.  Loving Canaille on my cheeks!  *NaomiH*, EL gunmetal must have been fabulous over that lipstick!  *Dominique*, loving the bright pink cheek with the bright pink lip!  *Medgal*, Thanks, I can't believe you never heard of Pale Barley???It has been all the rage for a while in the youtube community.  It was sold out forever, took me a minute to finally get, cancelled orders and such! I'm a huge fan YSL Rouge Volupte lipsticks, if I could I would probably have all the colors!, That look that you just posted sounds dreamy!  *Anneri,* I totally agree, PB is a must have staple for everyone!


  Thank you


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Aradhana*, thanks, Pale Barley is my new favorite go to eye shadow I just love it! I'm a fan of the balm highlighters, Cindy has this lovely rosey glow , soft and subtle!
> 
> 
> *Prettypackages*, the Balm highlighter are the bomb and there are often on sale at Hautelook for half price which is always a good thing.  Loving Canaille on my cheeks!
> ...


  It looks really pretty, I forgot to take pics but I'll try and do a lip swatch of the combo later when I got home if I remember to!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Kiko BB blush 01 ( a very soft pink )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry I went wrong, it is a BB blush from " Réserve Naturelle " a local brand we have here and I wanted to show you. Not pricey 6,50 € and quite good !


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It looks really pretty, I forgot to take pics but I'll try and do a lip swatch of the combo later when I got home if I remember to!


I was going to ask for a picture, but didn't want to ask for too much. LOL


So I decided to go all out, and said eff it, I'm wearing Candy Yum Yum today, without any liner to tone it down and to the Doc's office...  Um yeah, I felt a little clownish. LOL  The receptionist looked at me twice.  And my ENT is a handsome guy and I was like, They probably think I'm trying to flirt with him. LOL  I wanted to wear a sign saying I was part of Specktra's makeup challenge.  I then had to make a run to Nordies and didn't want to look in the mirrors.  I liked my look, but felt like my eyes needed a little bit more depth to balance everything out.  People looked at me, were nice and I couldn't figure out if they were trying to be nice as to not upset the crazy lady with bright neon pink lips. 
  CYY is a difficult color to wear b/c it gets that yucky dry, gummy look, so on the way home I smoothed it out with Rhythm lipglass.  So the pics I have show it with the gloss. I even had on white with black flowers skinny jeans, and a black top with gold pointy things across the top of the bust line.  That's a big deal b/c when I'm running errands, I run out the house looking like anything. Ok, not that bad, but a very nondescript jeans and top, and no makeup. Hair may be down, in a bun, or I'll throw on a hat.  Today it was in a bun so I couldn't hide from CYY...  




  Eyes: Seaworship on the lid, and some random brown in the crease.   Barrow Street, a mint green pencil from Nars on the bottom lash, and mascara.  I'm going to put a dark color in the corner and see if that helps.
  Cheeks: SAS blush
  Lips: candy yum yum
  face: orange/yellow mickey contractor corrector and nc42 prolongwear concealer.   Nars Caramel concealer where needed, and Marc Jacobs pressed powder in fawn cocoa. I LOVE this stuff, the finish is soft, almost like a diffused look. But it still looks like skin.  It doesn't stop the oilies though. 

  I'll post my pic, when I get it uploaded.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's Pink Pigeon with Gunmetal over top [@]Prettypackages[/@]. Don't mind my lack of a made up face please, I lollygagged this morning and didn't have time to do my makeup. Lol. I think it'd work to tone down CYY as well, I think we have the same issue with that colour, it's lovely but holy smokes is it clownafied! Lol


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 2, 2014)

It was no makeup kind of day , just some BB cream, mascara and of course a bright pink lip which Dollhouse Pink WNW which is suppose to be a dupe for Candy Yum Yum, similar but not the same.

*Naomi *that lip combination is gorgeous on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> It was no makeup kind of day , just some BB cream, mascara and of course a bright pink lip which Dollhouse Pink WNW which is suppose to be a dupe for Candy Yum Yum, similar but not the same.  *Naomi* that lip combination is gorgeous on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey ladies! I've been out of town with my daughter looking for apartments for her upcoming move to Maryland. I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread but will try to wear bright lips consistent with Medgal's suggestion. Have a good night!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *So I decided to go all out, and said eff it, I'm wearing Candy Yum Yum today, without any liner to tone it down and to the Doc's office*...  Um yeah, I felt a little clownish. LOL  The receptionist looked at me twice.  And my ENT is a handsome guy and I was like, They probably think I'm trying to flirt with him. LOL  I wanted to wear a sign saying I was part of Specktra's makeup challenge.  I then had to make a run to Nordies and didn't want to look in the mirrors.  I liked my look, but felt like my eyes needed a little bit more depth to balance everything out.  People looked at me, were nice and I couldn't figure out if they were trying to be nice as to not upset the crazy lady with bright neon pink lips.
> CYY is a difficult color to wear b/c it gets that yucky dry, gummy look, so on the way home I smoothed it out with Rhythm lipglass.  So the pics I have show it with the gloss. I even had on white with black flowers skinny jeans, and a black top with gold pointy things across the top of the bust line.  That's a big deal b/c when I'm running errands, I run out the house looking like anything. Ok, not that bad, but a very nondescript jeans and top, and no makeup. Hair may be down, in a bun, or I'll throw on a hat.  Today it was in a bun so I couldn't hide from CYY...
> 
> Eyes: Seaworship on the lid, and some random brown in the crease.   Barrow Street, a mint green pencil from Nars on the bottom lash, and mascara.  I'm going to put a dark color in the corner and see if that helps.
> ...


  lady, you are BRAVE! CYY with no liner! i bet it looked awesome, but i know exactly what you mean...i usually feel like this whenever i wear one of the uber bright lipsticks. why is it that i can wear neon on the eyes and not think twice, but put it on my lips and i feel like everybody thinks i'm cray-cray?

  there's a girl who works in my building who rocks CYY every single day. well, pretty much. it's basically part of her 'look'. i can't recall a day she didn't wear it. in fact i think she must have only came into existence after CYY was released.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 2, 2014)

sooo... i wore eurydice today, by illamasqua. it has an interesting effect because it's crazy bright, but somehow my lip colour shines through it, so it gives a kind of kool aid effect. i kind of love it!

  i also wore the complement quad by illamasqua, and was reminded how pretty it is!
  i started out with a bit of NARS multiple in south beach on eyes and cheekbones (over my tinted moisturizer and primer products as usual).

  i then applied Focus (mauve taupe) cream shadow from the quad on the lids, Slink (super pale frosty pink beige) above the crease and in the inner corner, Forgiveness (medium dusty rose-brown) on eyelids and a tiny bit of Queen of the Night (frosty eggplant) on the outer corner. i think i put some on my lower lash line too.

  i also applied some cheeky bronze on my cheeks. but i felt like i could have just left it with the multiple and it would have maybe been better since the cheeky bronze is pretty shimmertastic.

  i'm liking this challenge, but i'm going to have to figure out what to do on the days where i have meetings with clients/consultants at the office. my colleagues don't care much about (and are habituated to) my makeup habits, but i don't know if the clients need to see me testing out Pink Pigeon. maybe i could just wear the bright lipstick after work on those days.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> SOOO Pretty! You wear Cuba?  How do you like the recharge for under eye darkness? Do you find you need anything else?  Just got my Chanel Canaille!


 I do wear Cuba. It's not an exact match but I have yet to find a perfect shade. Usually its either darker than my neck or lighter. Nothing matches exactly. Recharge I like a lot. It's nice because it absorbs... So no wrinkly product. If your circles aren't too dark, this works well. So if I'm going for flawless face, I use concealer as well, but for a daily look just recharge works and I avoid having to put concealer and setting powder.   As for canaille, I'm going to ignore you said anything and *not* go look it up...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here's Pink Pigeon with Gunmetal over top [@]Prettypackages[/@]. Don't mind my lack of a made up face please, I lollygagged this morning and didn't have time to do my makeup. Lol. I think it'd work to tone down CYY as well, I think we have the same issue with that colour, it's lovely but holy smokes is it clownafied! Lol


  Am I the only one that wants CYY to be brighter? Is that even possible? Lol. Btw, you look beautiful even without a made up face!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here's Pink Pigeon with Gunmetal over top [@]Prettypackages[/@]. Don't mind my lack of a made up face please, I lollygagged this morning and didn't have time to do my makeup. Lol. I think it'd work to tone down CYY as well, I think we have the same issue with that colour, it's lovely but holy smokes is it clownafied! Lol


Hottie! With gunmetal up top of it it gives it a awesome look


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 2, 2014)

I wanted to go see if I could find gunmetal at a CCO. I thought there was one an hour away. I was wrong. The nearest is like 3 hours away.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm struggling to post today's look, and I just can't bring myself to do it right now   We received news that a woman we employed as a live-in 
caregiver for my mother-in-law died *May 14*.  We _ADORE_ this woman and kept in touch with her over the years, even after my MIL's death.  
We had just talked with her *May 12*.  She was not ill at that time.  We laughed and chatted as we always have.  Her son contacted us Monday 
evening to inform us of her death.  It was so sudden & unexpected that they hadn't contacted everyone.  Her birthday was *May 31* so we had 
commissioned an artist to make a really special birthday card for her.  When her son read the card he says, "it tore him to pieces because it 
was so loving."   My husband had written the message in the card and it really was lovely.  You know how you meet someone really special and 
they impact your life in ways you could never imagine----well that was this woman.  She took such good care of my MIL and became a
member of our family in the process.

It was that card that made her son remember to contact us.  We had been trying to reach her for a few days.  Her family held her memorial service
on her birthday.  Needless to say we're in shock and trying to regroup from this.  Thanks for listening!  I'll post two looks tomorrow.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm struggling to post today's look, and I just can't bring myself to do it right now   We received news that a woman we employed as a live-in[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]caregiver for my mother-in-law died *May 14*.  We _ADORE_ this woman and kept in touch with her over the years, even after my MIL's death.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]We had just talked with her *May 12*.  She was not ill at that time.  We laughed and chatted as we always have.  Her son contacted us Monday[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]evening to inform us of her death.  It was so sudden & unexpected that they hadn't contacted everyone.  Her birthday was *May 31* so we had[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]commissioned an artist to make a really special birthday card for her.  When her son read the card he says, "it tore him to pieces because it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]was so loving."   My husband had written the message in the card and it really was lovely.  You know how you meet someone really special and [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]they impact your life in ways you could never imagine----well that was this woman.  She took such good care of my MIL and became a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]member of our family in the process.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]It was that card that made her son remember to contact us.  We had been trying to reach her for a few days.  Her family held her memorial service[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]on her birthday.  Needless to say we're in shock and trying to regroup from this.  Thanks for listening!  I'll post two looks tomorrow.[/COLOR]


  Very sad to hear about that Medgal.  Hugs from France.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is my makeup   MAC Mineralize Blush in Petal Power  Bourjois Rouge Édition Velvet in " Olé Flamingo " ( matte finish )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


That lippie


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> It was no makeup kind of day , just some BB cream, mascara and of course a bright pink lip which Dollhouse Pink WNW which is suppose to be a dupe for Candy Yum Yum, similar but not
> the same.
> 
> Your pink lips were the star of the show---very nice Calla
> ...


   I hope the apartment hunting is going well Meka!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hugs from France.


  Thank you Dominique


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


   Wow!!!  What a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Medgal,* Thanks !  Sending you hugs, we still keep in touch with the caregiver of my grandmother who passed years ago , I totally understand your pain!

*Dominique*, you are rocking out this challenge.

*Aradhana*, that look from Illamasqua sound so pretty! Thanks for reminding me to pull out my Illamasqua lippie and I think I have Eurydice! I love the Nars multiples in both Palm Beach and South Beach!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Aradhana*, thanks, Pale Barley is my new favorite go to eye shadow I just love it! I'm a fan of the balm highlighters, Cindy has this lovely rosey glow , soft and subtle!
> 
> 
> *Prettypackages*, the Balm highlighter are the bomb and there are often on sale at Hautelook for half price which is always a good thing.  Loving Canaille on my cheeks!
> ...






Okay, okay------*Pale Barley* is in my cart.  I'll order it as soon as I've added a few other items to keep it company on the journey to my house
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it's that  special it shouldn't be left alone!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Medgal,* Thanks ! * Sending you hugs, we still keep in touch with the caregiver of my grandmother who passed years ago , I totally understand your pain!*
> 
> *Dominique*, you are rocking out this challenge.
> 
> *Aradhana*, that look from Illamasqua sound so pretty! Thanks for reminding me to pull out my Illamasqua lippie and I think I have Eurydice! I love the Nars multiples in both Palm Beach and South Beach!


  Thank you so much Calla---you do get attached to these wonderful people.  She was very special to us.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sooo...* i wore eurydice today, by illamasqua. it has an interesting effect because it's crazy bright, but somehow my lip colour shines through it, so it gives a kind of kool aid effect. i kind of love it!*
> 
> i also wore the complement quad by illamasqua, and was reminded how pretty it is!
> i started out with a bit of NARS multiple in south beach on eyes and cheekbones (over my tinted moisturizer and primer products as usual).
> ...


    I looked up Illamasqua Eurydice and it's crazy pretty:  illamasqua eurydice swatch and the quad was perfect 
   with it!!!!  Aradhana it sounds like a good plan to wear your  pink lippie for the drive home or something.  It's 
   totally understandable that these brights may not be suitable for a conservative professional environment.  
   I would be uncomfortable too.

   I wear full makeup to my PT sessions because we go out to lunch or dinner afterwards, depending on the time 
   of my appointment.  One of the therapists told me that I always look nice----translation, who gets all dolled up for
   physical therapy?  I told her we usually go elsewhere after my PT session.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *As for canaille, I'm going to ignore you said anything and *not* go look it up.*..


 Not enabling, just sharing.  Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange) is on the right.
*Vivacité 88* (Magenta) is on the left.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay, okay------*Pale Barley* is in my cart.  I'll order it as soon as I've added a few other items to keep it company on the journey to my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hah, my work is done (and Calla's, and everybody else's!)! What else did you get Med?

  Also, a big hug for you - I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like she was a very special lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I'm in the process of doing my MU, will report back later!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *I hope so Med! Just let it drop gently into that cart ... and nooooooow check out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Shameless enabler Anneri---and I love you for it! 



I love, love, love this look.  By golly I think you've gotten your makeup mojo back & you're rocking it!!!  Love the outfit too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Hah, my work is done (and Calla's, and everybody else's!)! What else did you get Med?*
> 
> Also, a big hug for you - I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like she was a very special lady!
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much Anneri





I didn't purchase anything from the last several MAC collections, but I'm always inspired to haul something in lieu so I'm exploring other brands.
   Estée Lauder makes highlighters like none other (IMHO) and have a collection out called *Crystal Baby. * The highlighter gelee appears to be peach
   so I ordered it along with *Crystal Baby* NP, Crystal Baby lipstick in* Crystal Innocence* and lip gloss in *Crystal Baby*.  Oh, I also got the new Chanel *Les *
*   Beiges Fluid foundation *and one of the newYSLCouture Palette Couleurs *Afrique* 03.  These items should be arriving today/tomorrow.  
After you and Calla double-teamed me, in addition to Pale Barley I added Dior *Cruise* lipstick -----I've had my eye on it for a while & love the other lippie 
   from this collection, *May Day, *and an EL e/s palette in *Bronze Dunes*.

     http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/06/estee-lauder-crystal-baby-pure-color-summer-2014-collection.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

My look for day 2 of our bright pinks was:


*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Painterly *PP to lids as a base
MAC *All Woman* E/S Quad 
   All Woman e/s to lids
   MAC Impassioned e/s above crease
   Black Magique to crease, outer vee & lower lash line
Flawless Figure e/s to highlight brow & inner corners
 

*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
 Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation, *70 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC *Richly Honed* topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Estée Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelee, *Tease *(Soft Pink w/ Hint of Plum) highlight facial high plains
Tom Ford *Narcissist* blush NARS Light Reflecting* Loose *Setting Powder, *Crystal *to set

Skindinavia Makeup Setting Spray to set
*LIPS:*
Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer 
Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Geraldine* 77 ( hot pink)  This is my new favorite pink.  It's _*much*_ brighter than this photo taken in artificial lighting might suggest.  The formula is beyond amazing

*NAILS:*
 Chanel *Rose Insolent* (Medium Rosy Pink) 489

Dior Awakening Blush, *Rosy Glow* (Petal Pink) and Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Geraldine* 77 ( hot pink)  This is my new favorite pink.  It's _*much*_ brighter than this photo taken in artificial lighting might suggest.  The formula is beyond amazing and the packaging is insane.  It's very heavy and that bullet shaped casing is a dual sided mirror.  









*ETA:  Correction.  I wore Rosy Glow blush the first day.  Monday I wore TF Narcissist---OMG a little of that goes a long way!*


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was still at EL when they brought out the first gelee highlighter (Modern Mercury) and when we got samples there were always girls who came into the office to have a look at it. (And wanting to get one, of course.) When they came out later with their first line up of gelee e/s I was so happy about that and made sure that I went home with a full set of them!
  I'm a bit sad that we don't get the Chrystal Baby LE here. I always love their summer LE and their Bronze Goddess perfume! Is Bronze Dune from their regular line or from the summer LE?
  Great picks! Hope to hear your opinion (especially of PB) when you get your items!


  Okiedokie, here's the look for today. It started with today's outfit, which is khaki trousers (in an outdoor/military style with lots of pockets etc.) and a cream shirt with studs.

  Face: (Same as yesterday)
  Shu Uemura primer, Bourjois CC Cream (Lisa Eldridge endorsed and another recent love of mine, especially when combined with the Shu base), Maybelline and Bourjois Concealer, brow powder and gel, Clinique redness solutions powder for my red cheeks.

  Eyes: I used Catch my Eye f/l as a cream shadow all over the lid and smoked it out with Legendary Lure. Lined my eyes with TF Metallic Moss (upper) and the f/l (lower lashline). Also used some staples: brows gel and mascara.

  Cheeks: Highlighted my face with the Marilyn b/p (hm. Don't like it as much as last year. A bit too pink?! I think I'm going to sell my BU.) and used At Dusk EDB.

  Lips: Revlon Matte Balm in Shameless.


  Never did that combo of taupe/green and purple before. Like it!
  I'll have to run some errands like grocery shopping later and people will stare lol. They always do if I wear bright lips. Oh well.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Medgal,* Thanks !  Sending you hugs, we still keep in touch with the caregiver of my grandmother who passed years ago , I totally understand your pain!
> 
> *Dominique*, you are rocking out this challenge.
> 
> *Aradhana*, that look from Illamasqua sound so pretty! Thanks for reminding me to pull out my Illamasqua lippie and I think I have Eurydice! I love the Nars multiples in both Palm Beach and South Beach!








Thank you but I think I am not the only one


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My look for day 2 of our bright pinks was:
> 
> 
> *EYES: *
> ...


It sounds like a truly gorgeous makeup, Rouge G Géraldine is so bright
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Rosy Glow is such a beautiful blush - just to quote both, as you swatched them -


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Funny, I just thought the same this morning! I was looking forward to doing something different and enjoyed planning looks - wow! It's so nice to have the mojo back! I missed it.
> 
> 
> I was still at EL when they brought out the first gelee highlighter (Modern Mercury) and when we got samples there were always girls who came into the office to have a look at it. (And wanting to get one, of course.) When they came out later with their first line up of gelee e/s I was so happy about that and made sure that I went home with a full set of them!
> ...








Anneri ! It sounds very pretty !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here's Pink Pigeon with Gunmetal over top @Prettypackages. Don't mind my lack of a made up face please, I lollygagged this morning and didn't have time to do my makeup. Lol. I think it'd work to tone down CYY as well, I think we have the same issue with that colour, it's lovely but holy smokes is it clownafied! Lol


That is bright !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Funny, I just thought the same this morning! I was looking forward to doing something different and enjoyed planning looks - wow! It's so nice to have the mojo back! I missed it.
> 
> 
> I* was still at EL when they brought out the first gelee highlighter (Modern Mercury) *and when we got samples there were always girls who came into the office to have a look at it. (And wanting to get one, of course.) When they came out later with their first line up of gelee e/s I was so happy about that and made sure that I went home with a full set of them!
> ...






I had no idea whatsoever that you worked at EL.  MM is my all-time favorite; I completely used one, I'm working on a second and I have a third for backup, 
      thanks to a Specktra angel, who is also responsible for my Heat Wave backup.  I have everyone of the gelee highlighters.  Crystal baby appears to be currently 
      exclusive to Nordstrom.  It's not even on EL's web site.  I've never tried the gelee e/s.  Bronze Dune appears to have made its debut a few years ago.  I'm attracted 
      by the warm tones in the palette, which are not unlike those in Dior's Sun Deck, another recent obsession of mine.

      Va va voom!  Your eye look sounds awesome.  I love these exchanges because I'm reminded of products that I loved at some point and really should use again!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That lippie


Thank you  Here it is on my hand ( very long wearing, very bright and very matte too lol ). It's like a matte lip stain really.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Not enabling, just sharing.  Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange) is on the right.
> *Vivacité 88* (Magenta) is on the left.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

so glad to see this is active after being started 2 years ago.
  i would love to join in!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Unraveling,  *Jump right in!

*Medgal*, your look sounds fabulous and that link is tempting me to stop by Nordstrom to check out that highlighter it looks divine!

*Anneri *, your look is right up my alley, outfit too. I love that taupe,green and purple combo and I really love Revlon Shameless!

*Dominique*, That swatch has me drooling !

  About to do my face and will report back my bright lippie  for the day!

  Hope everyone is having a great morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

CYY over Viva Glam II and blotted down. I tried on CYY alone, but it's so bright and in your face that I just couldn't do it. I'm thinking it'll have to end up in my B2M pile since I never wear it because when I do wear it straight from the tube, I feel like I belong in Clown Town, USA and it just takes too much effort to make wearable on me. I also have Delphic as blush, Luminous Light ambient powder as highlight and mascara on today.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *guys i am totally going to avoid googling that one...i googled the clinique chubby stick, i want that, i googled the kiss & blush product, want that...googled cindy loumanizer, want that too....*
> *no more google!*
> 
> sounds beautiful!
> ...








  And thank you! S&TO was one of the best regular e/s Mac came out with in a long time IMO!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That sounds gorgeous. I'm also lusting over the Guerlain lippie. I have a little list I plan to take with me when I'll be at the airport next time - those Guerlain prices are a bit too steep for me when they're not duty free!   Hi Dominique! Thank you!     If I had known that earlier! I sold my MM a few weeks ago to a very sweet lady here on Specktra. But of course you'd have had first dibs! (Btw, if you want to try those e/s, I've still some samples. Shoot me a PM if you're interested! Their formula is awesome.) Yeah, EL. I worked in their German HQ. It was an experience and fun while it lasted, but I was happy when I left too. I left with bags full of MU though!     Whoa. That's an awesome red. :hot:    Thank you Calla!   Looking forward to hearing about your look with Shameless then! Revlon is no longer available over here, so I got incredibly lucky when a friend of mine gave me hers she didn't like after all after getting it in the US.    I can totally relate to that. I'm not big on the 'only empasize one area of the face' look. Whenever I do that, I feel like I'm wearing not a finished look. I remember when I tried the Iris Apfel lippies in store, the best MUA I ever met was bored and decided to make me up with the lippies as the focal point. He explained to me that whenever I wear them, I'm to wear a blush in the same cololur family and paired Frankly Scarlett with a mix of Pink Pigean and Scarlet Ibis. I was terrified at first, but it looked really great. Of course you don't want clown cheeks either, but a well-balanced application. I wish I was young enough/had perfect skin to rock these red lips and mascara looks, but sadly, I can't. It just doesn't look right.   :haha:   And thank you! S&TO was one of the best regular e/s Mac came out with in a long time IMO!


    Thank you !   In fact it is a vibrant magenta lippie not a Red one .


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Today's look

  Eyes - Chanel New Moon all over the lid and UD Secret Service in the crease with UD Whiskey eyeliner on the upper lash liner and a tiny bit of Zero to tightline. MAC P&P in peach lustre to neutralize the dark circles

  Face- BB cream with Kat Von Dee lock it concealer with a touch on Loreal N5-6 on top . Rimmel Stay matte powder to set! Tarte Exposed blush with Nars Copacabana Illuminator to highlight and WNW ticket to Brazil to  bronze.

  Lips- Mac Heroine lip liner with Illamasqua Underworld lipstick and YSL Golden Gloss 47  white gold topaz which is the perfect compliment shade it's like a glossier version of the lipstick

  I will try to take a pic while out  running errands!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm struggling to post today's look, and I just can't bring myself to do it right now   We received news that a woman we employed as a live-in
> caregiver for my mother-in-law died *May 14*.  We _ADORE_ this woman and kept in touch with her over the years, even after my MIL's death.
> We had just talked with her *May 12*.  She was not ill at that time.  We laughed and chatted as we always have.  Her son contacted us Monday
> evening to inform us of her death.  It was so sudden & unexpected that they hadn't contacted everyone.  Her birthday was *May 31* so we had
> ...


  that's so sad to hear. i'm sorry 





she sounded like such a lovely woman.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm struggling to post today's look, and I just can't bring myself to do it right now   We received news that a woman we employed as a live-in
> caregiver for my mother-in-law died *May 14*.  We _ADORE_ this woman and kept in touch with her over the years, even after my MIL's death.
> We had just talked with her *May 12*.  She was not ill at that time.  We laughed and chatted as we always have.  Her son contacted us Monday
> evening to inform us of her death.  It was so sudden & unexpected that they hadn't contacted everyone.  Her birthday was *May 31* so we had
> ...


  So sorry to hear that Medgal!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.   Sometimes people who are not necessarily family members or the typical picture of a 'personal friend' can have such a huge impact on our lives.   About a year ago I found out my family dentist had died of a sudden heart attack. I was so affected for weeks afterwards, and every time I visit his clinic, which has now changed hands.  My mother had been taking my brother and I to see him for years since we were kids...And he was the type of person who is very friendly and thoughtful, remembering details of our conversations with him, so it was devastating that he passed away so suddenly.  It's nice that you were able to send that card to her family...I'm sure it meant a lot to them to know there were others who she meant a lot to, and who will miss her too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you but I think I am not the only one


   You're doing an amazing job and I'm loving your lipstick choices & pics so much!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So sorry to hear that Medgal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Aradhana.   So, so true.  She was so good to my MIL.  You just appreciate people like that so much.  That must have been so traumatic for you all.  You bond with people and trust them.
I lost my rheumatologist suddenly.  Oddly you expect your practitioners to be invincible.  That's how I felt---like they are not ordinary and aren't subject to illness like us right?

After my MIL died she was between jobs so hubs allowed her to stay at MIL's Trump towers apt until the lease was up---6 mths later  We paid the rent and her salary as if my MIL were still alive and in her care.  We would do anything for her and missed her when she moved to Michigan to be w/her sons.  We're so glad she was with family in the end.  It was just so odd that we chatted with her 2 days before she died, and we were frantically trying to reach her on her birthday, unknown to us, the day she was being memorialized.  Life is strange.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> that's so sad to hear. i'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Starlight.  I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

unraveling said:


> so glad to see this is active after being started 2 years ago.
> i would love to join in!!







Unraveling.  Welcome!  So happy to have you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Hah, my work is done* (and Calla's, and everybody else's!)! What else did you get Med?
> 
> Also, a big hug for you - I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like she was a very special lady!
> 
> ...


  That was funny Anneri.  I think I heard a villainous laugh with that too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Unraveling,  *Jump right in!
> 
> *Medgal*, *your look sounds fabulous and that link is tempting me to stop by Nordstrom to check out that highlighter it looks divine!*
> 
> ...


  I'm just hoping it's not a dupe or repackaging of 'Tease,' a very pretty pink EL gelee with the exact same design.  I hope it arrives today---if it does I'll post pics.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Whatever you did Naomi---*IT'S WORKING*.  Your look is so soft and pretty!!!!!  I love it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww Petal Power----a MAC oldie but goodie.  Love it!
> 
> Wow!!!  What a gorgeous color!!!


In fact I purchased it not so long ago, part of " A Fantasy of Flowers ", I also have Azalea in the Afternoon, love both ! They brighten my face ( I wanted to skip but I caved and well very glad I did !)
  Thank you, yes the Bourjois Velvet Edition are great, I hope you will get them in the US, worth purchasing really. Compared to Dior fluid sticks, they are matte but they wear quite long even after a meal, they are impressive ( drying though, sometimes very drying depending on the lips ).
*Thank you Medgal !*


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Whatever you did Naomi---*IT'S WORKING*.  Your look is so soft and pretty!!!!!  I love it!


  Thank you Medgal!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're doing an amazing job and I'm loving your lipstick choices & pics so much!


Thank you, I use very simple combos, IRL I use 2 or 3 makeup products to the maximum, that's why lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That sounds gorgeous. I'm also lusting over the Guerlain lippie. I have a little list I plan to take with me when I'll be at the airport next time - those Guerlain prices are a bit too steep for me when they're not duty free!   The prices are steep but oh what a formula.  I think the cost is attributable to the ridiculously heavy packaging and double mirrors. It's heavier than Hub's swiss army knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, I use very simple combos, IRL I use 2 or 3 makeup products to the maximum, that's why lol.


 I'm going to focus on that approach for the summer Dominique.  I have way to much product to sustain that w/o major guilt but I'm trying it for really hot days.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Unraveling,  *Jump right in!
> 
> *Medgal*, your look sounds fabulous and that link is tempting me to stop by Nordstrom to check out that highlighter it looks divine!
> 
> ...


Thank you Calla, here it is again just to show you. It's sooo bright. But I tried to apply another one and it applied very unevenly for some reason. The texture is awesome but really very dry.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> YES---OMG.  Talk about blasts from the past!  I think I wore AITA during our purple week.
> 
> I'm going to focus on that approach for the summer Dominique.  I have way to much product to sustain that w/o major guilt but I'm trying it for really hot days.


My approach is low makeup, euh very low in fact. Using many products ( concealer, powder etc.. ) leads to beautiful makeups, mine are far from being perfect but the challenge ( Bright colours ) is really great thus I can swatch my lipsticks 





and most of all share !


----------



## meka72 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh no Medgal! I'm so sorry to hear of your family's loss. Your family was really blessed to have had someone like that in your lives.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm struggling to post today's look, and I just can't bring myself to do it right now   We received news that a woman we employed as a live-in[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]caregiver for my mother-in-law died *May 14*.  We _ADORE_ this woman and kept in touch with her over the years, even after my MIL's death.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]We had just talked with her *May 12*.  She was not ill at that time.  We laughed and chatted as we always have.  Her son contacted us Monday[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]evening to inform us of her death.  It was so sudden & unexpected that they hadn't contacted everyone.  Her birthday was *May 31* so we had[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]commissioned an artist to make a really special birthday card for her.  When her son read the card he says, "it tore him to pieces because it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]was so loving."   My husband had written the message in the card and it really was lovely.  You know how you meet someone really special and [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]they impact your life in ways you could never imagine----well that was this woman.  She took such good care of my MIL and became a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]member of our family in the process.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]It was that card that made her son remember to contact us.  We had been trying to reach her for a few days.  Her family held her memorial service[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]on her birthday.  Needless to say we're in shock and trying to regroup from this.  Thanks for listening!  I'll post two looks tomorrow.[/COLOR]


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Tried to capture the brightness of this lipstick/lip gloss combo but I couldn't capture it. Maybe I will do a hand swatch later. Here's my look today


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Tried to capture the brightness of this lipstick/lip gloss combo but I couldn't capture it. Maybe I will do a hand swatch later. Here's my look today


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks so much* Naomi! *You are very sweet.

  Illamasqua's Underworld lipstick with YSL golden gloss 47 , White gold topaze on top with Mac's Heroine lip liner!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks so much* Naomi! *You are very sweet.
> 
> Illamasqua's Underworld lipstick with YSL golden gloss 47 , White gold topaze on top with Mac's Heroine lip liner!


  Great combo! It looks really great on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Tried to capture the brightness of this lipstick/lip gloss combo but I couldn't capture it. Maybe I will do a hand swatch later. Here's my look today


  Just pretty and bright !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> My approach is low makeup, euh very low in fact. Using many products ( concealer, powder etc.. ) leads to beautiful makeups, mine are far from being perfect but the challenge ( Bright colours ) is really great thus I can swatch my lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're a doll Dominique!  Always so helpful!!!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Tried to capture the brightness of this lipstick/lip gloss combo but I couldn't capture it. Maybe I will do a hand swatch later. Here's my look today


  Calla you're so pretty!!!  I LOVE the look!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Oh no Medgal! I'm so sorry to hear of your family's loss. Your family was really blessed to have had someone like that in your lives.


   Thank you Meka.  It was a privilege!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

OK so I promised to post pics of Estée Lauder's  Illuminating Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) that I purchased w/o the benefit of swatches.
The color in this photo is how it looks on my high points.  It started storming as I took this photo.




Crystal Baby on the left (This is how the color appears IRL) and Tease on the right





Both Heavily swatched, Tease on the left, CB on the right





Both slightly blended


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Today's look;


My look for day 2 of our bright pinks was:


*EYES: *
Chanel Le Volume De Chanel Noir Mascara
Estée Lauder Crystal Baby Illuminating Powder Gelee to brow bone


*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
 Chanel Double Perfection Perfection Powder Foundation, 8*0 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  

MAC *Richly Honed* topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Estée Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby* (Soft white-pink) highlight facial high plains
Tom Ford *Wicked* blush NARS Light Reflecting *Loose* Setting Powder, *Crystal* to set

Skindinavia Makeup Setting Spray to set
*LIPS:*
Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer 
Tom Ford *Flamingo* lipstick               




 I had this lipstick for months and this is the first time I've used it meeting one of the other goals of this challenge





*NAILS:*
 Chanel *Rose Insolent* (Medium Rosy Pink) 489  still


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Calla, here it is again just to show you. It's sooo bright. But I tried to apply another one and it applied very unevenly for some reason. The texture is awesome but really very dry.


  I’ve heard such good things about the Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvets! I couldn’t figure out how to get them here in the US but ASOS has five of them in stock and they offer free shipping over $25. The five are _Hot Pepper_, _Olé Flamingo!_, _Peach Club_, _Personne Ne Rouge!_, and _Pink Pong_. I'm thinking of maybe trying _Peach Club_ but if it's really drying maybe I should pass. _Olé Flamingo!_ looks so nice on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I’ve heard such good things about the Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvets! I couldn’t figure out how to get them here in the US but ASOS has five of them in stock and they offer free shipping over $25. The five are _Hot Pepper_, _Olé Flamingo!_, _Peach Club_, _Personne Ne Rouge!_, and _Pink Pong_. I'm thinking of maybe trying _Peach Club_ but if it's really drying maybe I should pass. _Olé Flamingo!_ looks so nice on you!


The formula is a lightweight one,  stunning, it's so long wearing too. But clearly it is drying in my experience though. Reviews are very good indeed, so I would suggest trying one or two.
  Here are swatches from a French blog 

http://especedepoissonrouge.blogspot.fr/2014/05/bon-javoue-les-rouge-edition-velvet-de.html


*SOURCE* : Espèce de poisson rouge


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Medgal*, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look fabulous today, loving the lipstick! Those pics of EL gelees have me interested!

*Dominique* thanks for the up close picture, that is gorgeous and I will definitely check them out!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link, @Dominique33!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

You are welcome


----------



## aradhana (Jun 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Tried to capture the brightness of this lipstick/lip gloss combo but I couldn't capture it. Maybe I will do a hand swatch later. Here's my look today


  very nice calla! i love the duo chrome in that lipstick. i was planning to wear it lipstick later this month...i decided to classify it as purple since strangely i have an excessive amount of bright pinks and far less of the bright purples. which is surprising since i feel like purple lipsticks are my makeup vice.

  today i wore love goddess lipstick. in the morning i left home with trust in red as the lipliner. but when i reapplied throughout the day, i used beet instead to pull out more pink. on my eyes i wore the pedro quad, and corol on my cheeks. i think tomorrow i might try corol with a tinted moisturizer instead of my armani foundation. i felt like it just looked too formal....


----------



## meka72 (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't quote everyone but you all look lovely!  Medgal, I love the EL illuminating gelées. Where did you buy them?   This is what I wore today:  Korres anti-aging primer Tarte illuminating eye pen thingy (lol) & Nars creamy concealer in amande to highlight undereye and browbone MUFE pro finish in 174 applied with damp beauty blender  Mac Sea Me Hear Me blush Dior amber diamond to highlight cheekbones Loreal/CoverGirl gel liner to upper eyelid Dior It mascara (sample--I'm loving this) Estée Lauder lipstick in Dominant (more berry than pink but definitely bright)  If I wake up with more time in the morning, I'm going to bust out the Chocolate Bar palette for the first time. And wear bright pink lipstick.   Have a good day tomorrow, ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

aradhana said:


> smokin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Meka, Nordstrom seems to have the exclusive on the Crystal Baby collection right now.  It wasn't well publicized at all.

 Source, Chic Profile: http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/06/estee-lauder-crystal-baby-pure-color-summer-2014-collection.html

   Nordstrom:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/estee-lauder-crystal-baby-pure-color-illuminating-powder-gelee/3760254?origin=keywordsearch-
   personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_C

Meka I love your look. EL Dominant is beautiful and I know it looked good on you!  I also got that Dior IT mascara sample and then a few of the full sized in color - pink & blue but I only wear those on the tips of my upper lashes and my full bottom lash, to keep it subtle at my age.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 3, 2014)

Great looks ladies...

  My eyes were the same as yesterday.  I darkened the crease with... Soul serenade, and had liner on the top with the same barrow on the bottom.
  I wore pink pigeon today. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this color.  not sure why I haven't given it love before. I got soo many compliments too.  I paired it with cliniques berry pop, and loved it.   I'll post pics tomorrow.  I'm tired, going to bed LOL.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal,I'm also sorry for your loss..


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Medgal,I'm also sorry for your loss..


  Thanks so much Pretty!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Today ´ s makeup   - Givenchy Prisme Libre in Voile Rosé - Bobbi Brown blush in Nude Pink -Chanel RC Le Baiser   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I will try and catch up to night I have a médical appointment. I forgot I have Pink Tonic np from Chanel on my hands and NCLA Beverly Hills Bunny on toes !


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Great looks ladies...
> 
> My eyes were the same as yesterday.  I darkened the crease with... Soul serenade, and had liner on the top with the same barrow on the bottom.
> I wore pink pigeon today. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this color.  not sure why I haven't given it love before. I got soo many compliments too.  I paired it with cliniques berry pop, and loved it.   I'll post pics tomorrow.  I'm tired, going to bed LOL.


  Pink Pigeon is the only bright lippie I own that is pink. I can imagine that it looked stunning with Berry Pop!


  Ok ladies, today is kind of a MU day off for me  as I'm at home the whole day and have to wait for a delivery of two large pictures hubby and I acquired three weeks ago. They should be delivered today and I'm here waiting for them. So I wore something I often wear on holidays, especially at hotter temperatures because it's easy and suits me well.

  I did my face with a very light foundation by Yves Rocher, used my concealer, Clinique powder and added my brows (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I then used Orb all over my lid, lined my upper lashline with EL Intense Kajal in Blackened Brown (best liner ever - so stupid of them to make them LE!) and my lower lashline with High-Def Cyan. I used Bareness EDB on my cheeks and on my lips I'm wearing Riviera Life (Hey Sailor). Easy, simple, summery. I don't know why I haven't worn that l/g in ages, it's so pretty!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 4, 2014)

I basically wore the same makeup as yesterday but wore eyeshadow (yay) and changed the lipstick:  Laura Mercier radiance bronze primer (sample) Tarte illuminating eye pen thingy (lol) & Nars creamy concealer in amande to highlight undereye and browbone MUFE pro finish in 174 applied with damp beauty blender  Mac Sea Me Hear Me blush Dior amber diamond to highlight cheekbones Nars Loves New York palette (NY (plum brown) to lid, Gallapagos (brown with glitter) and Laguna bronzer to crease) Loreal/CoverGirl gel liner to upper eyelid Dior It mascara (sample--I'm loving this) Rimmel Show Off in Apocalyptix (love these lquid lipsticks)  I really like my makeup today especially my eye look. I need to make more time for eyeshadow.   I just bought YSL kiss and blush in fuchsia desinvolte.  I'm excited to play with it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

Wearing everything the same as yesterday face wise (foundation, mascara, blush only (SMHM) ) but with Rich Marron Huggable, I was going to wear pink, but I don't have many besides CYY, Party Parrot which is more coral and Pink Pigeon (can you tell I don't do pink often? lol) and I just wasn't feeling those this morning at all.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks *Anneri*, 

  I'm home today as well for two new appliances to be delivered, one came this morning and the other this afternoon. No makeup really but I did throw on my pink lips with my sunglasses to run to the store. I'm  sure the delivery people were wondering about my rosy lip as I  lounged in work out clothes!  My lips are Milani Haute Pink lip liner all of my lips with Milani Star Flash 08 on top.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you very much @aradhana! I might keep it now. lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

@aradhana i'm replying here to you because I can't in the other thread. unsure of what happened as i've been away all day so i'll just reply here...

  i don't have KYY yet. I do get it tomorrow and as long as I like it i will wear it for sure. if it looks too bright i won't even bother and i'll save it for someone who couldn't get one. Do we wear bright pinks all month or all week? I don't have many bright pinks but i'll wear the brightest i have!! is this in honor of someone or just for fun? sorry but i haven't kept up with any threads really and i'm way too behind to figure out where to look lol

  yay! today i wore Bite Beauty Bouquet. it's a bright pink to me!! lol


----------



## aradhana (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @aradhana  i'm replying here to you because I can't in the other thread. unsure of what happened as i've been away all day so i'll just reply here...  i don't have KYY yet. I do get it tomorrow and as long as I like it i will wear it for sure. if it looks too bright i won't even bother and i'll save it for someone who couldn't get one. Do we wear bright pinks all month or all week? I don't have many bright pinks but i'll wear the brightest i have!! is this in honor of someone or just for fun? sorry but i haven't kept up with any threads really and i'm way too behind to figure out where to look lol  yay! today i wore Bite Beauty Bouquet. it's a bright pink to me!! lol


  I think you can decide how long you want to wear bright pinks or any other color...the theme is just generally brights, so it can even apply to blush or eye shadow.  We split it into weeks as described by mefgal earlier in the thread but I know for myself I have an excess of pinks and a death of oranges, so I will adjust accordingly.   And of course if you just wanted to make it kyy month, more power to you!  I'll try to repost medgal's weekly breakdown when I get home if no one beats me to it, but it's just a guideline in any case.  Oh, and not in honor of anything as far as I know... Except bright fun makeup. Ladies please feel free to jump in and correct me if that's an inaccurate interpretation!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


what is the givenchy prism?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

It is a loose powder ( setting and illuminating ) the pan contains 4 différent shades, Voile Rosé is very soft and light. The powder is just lovely, very finely milled. Swatching it would not be that useful as it is very subtle and pale. There is another one, more in the pink tones but I cannot remember the name. It is différent from the Poudre Première ( White, translucent ).


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 4, 2014)

Okay, so I have worn muted lipsticks everyday so far this month.  I don't even know why I'm on a muted lipstick kick.  I'm a brights girl!  Gonna try to get into the swing of things and get my brights on!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Okay, so I have worn muted lipsticks everyday so far this month.  I don't even know why I'm on a muted lipstick kick.  I'm a brights girl!  Gonna try to get into the swing of things and get my brights on!


  Yes Mandy you rock bright colours as well.  Nude, muted and now...  bright !


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i'm replying here to you because I can't in the other thread. unsure of what happened as i've been away all day so i'll just reply here...
> 
> i don't have KYY yet. I do get it tomorrow and as long as I like it i will wear it for sure. if it looks too bright i won't even bother and i'll save it for someone who couldn't get one. Do we wear bright pinks all month or all week? I don't have many bright pinks but i'll wear the brightest i have!! is this in honor of someone or just for fun? sorry but i haven't kept up with any threads really and i'm way too behind to figure out where to look lol
> 
> ...


  sounds good to me, i'll just use the brightest of what i have. i'll all ready for some summer look fun!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm struggling to post today's look, and I just can't bring myself to do it right now   We received news that a woman we employed as a live-in
> caregiver for my mother-in-law died *May 14*.  We _ADORE_ this woman and kept in touch with her over the years, even after my MIL's death.
> We had just talked with her *May 12*.  She was not ill at that time.  We laughed and chatted as we always have.  Her son contacted us Monday
> evening to inform us of her death.  It was so sudden & unexpected that they hadn't contacted everyone.  Her birthday was *May 31* so we had
> ...


  I'm so sorry to hear this hon! It was so nice to hear that she had such a wonderful impact on your family's life! It must have been a welcomed consolation for her to son to see that. It's nice to know that although she didn't get to see it, the people left behind to miss her know they are not alone. You are such a sweet person!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok... it's been a lot of baseball games with my son, so bright lippies didn't suit the last few days..
  But TODAY I wore:

  MAC Embrace Me Lipstick with its Lip Pencil
  Some neutral UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, and Secret Service
  Hourglass Ambient Blush in Diffused Heat VERY lightly on the cheeks
  Everything set with Hourglass Powder Dim


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok...* it's been a lot of baseball games with my son, so bright lippies didn't suit the last few days..*
> But TODAY I wore:
> 
> MAC Embrace Me Lipstick with its Lip Pencil
> ...


  are you the only mom there that wears bright lippies? i notice when i go to school events or mommy & me that i'm the only one with makeup. lol i see moms with eyeshadow, mascara OR eyeliner but i am always the only one 'done up'. 

  that's it. i'm totally gonna rock KYY tomorrow at the book fair. let's take guesses on how many weird stares I get


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Okay, so I have worn muted lipsticks everyday so far this month.  I don't even know why I'm on a muted lipstick kick.  *I'm a brights girl!  *Gonna try to get into the swing of things and get my brights on!


  Yay Mandy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and you look BEAUTIFUL in brights too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]! I'll go for something bright tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok... it's been a lot of baseball games with my son, so bright lippies didn't suit the last few days..
> But TODAY I wore:
> 
> *MAC Embrace Me Lipstick with its Lip Pencil*
> ...






Cheers to Embrace Me.  I know you looked amazing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you @Medgal07! I'll go for something bright tomorrow.


  Anything your heart 



desires Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> are you the only mom there that wears bright lippies? i notice when i go to school events or mommy & me that i'm the only one with makeup. lol i see moms with eyeshadow, mascara OR eyeliner but i am always the only one 'done up'.
> 
> that's it. i'm totally gonna rock KYY tomorrow at the book fair. let's take guesses on how many weird stares I get


   I go to physical therapy in full makeup---if I'm gonna be in pain I want to at least look good!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok... it's been a lot of baseball games with my son, so bright lippies didn't suit the last few days..
> But TODAY I wore:
> 
> MAC Embrace Me Lipstick with its Lip Pencil
> ...


Loving this look, and you know I always love your eye shadow combos!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Mandy you rock bright colours as well.  Nude, muted and now...  bright !





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Oh I hope you love Fuchsia Desinvolte---that was my first K & B.  The color is gorgeous and the formula is amazing.  Please let me know what you think of it---I liked it[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   so much that I went[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] back for 4 more.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]  Oh I get like that too Naomi---sometimes you just have to go with your mood.  You can wear any bright that you want---besides which, you look AMAZING in all of them.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE]Hi Starlight honey---this is just for fun!   It's brights of ANY color for the month.  I broke the weeks down by color to help me decide what to wear and then remember what I've worn.[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  I looked up Bite Beauty Bouquet and it's soooo pretty!!!!!!  Oh and it is bright!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  [/COLOR]      [COLOR=EE82EE]Pretty look Dominique.  I painted my nails w/ Chanel Pink Tonic last night!!!  Dare I said brilliant minds think alike!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE]It's so pretty!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE]Yay Mandy:cheer: ...and you look BEAUTIFUL in brights too.[/COLOR]


  Thank you!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 4, 2014)

hi ladies i will check in tomorrow...i read everybody's posts but i want to take my time responding...just too exhausted to do it right now!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *  Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  *I included
> examples---some fit more than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it
> together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_
> 
> ...


 @Starlight77  i know we said you can just freestyle brights any way you like, but in case you need some structure here is medal's post  for easy reference! my week of pinks is going to be more like two weeks. and my week of oranges will be like three days!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

aradhana said:


> @Starlight77  i know we said you can just freestyle brights any way you like, but in case you need some structure here is medal's post  for easy reference! *my week of pinks is going to be more like two weeks. *and my week of oranges will be like three days!






I could wear bright pinks for the month Aradhana but I won't.  After a week I'll be ready for some orange love.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

I wanted to post a pic with today's look but got home late so had poor lighting and our wireless connection was down.  I hate posting from my iPAD----I can never upload pics from it.

Any hoo---my basics were pretty much the same except I wore Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet foundation.
I decided to wear the mono look, and this was it:

Eyes:  MAC *Passionate* to lid and just above the crease
           MAC *Cork* to soften transition 
           EL *Crystal Baby* Gelee to highlight brow
 *Blacktrack *to upper lashline

Face:  EL *Crystal Baby *to facial highpoints ( this powder is lovely and lasted > ten hours)
           Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Pink Explosion 64 *(Blue-pink)


Lips:   Dior Rouge Dior, *Deauville #* 671 lipstick
           Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss *Baie Rose 89*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 5, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies i will check in tomorrow...i read everybody's posts but i want to take my time responding...just too exhausted to do it right now!


  Yes, what she said... I'll do the same.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Today ´ s makeup :   - MAC Proenza Schouler Ombré blush in " Sunset Beach " - Nars Schiap   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Bright, very bright


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

My bright for the day is....Neon Orange!



  I also used Tarte's blush in Blushing Bride, Hourglass Ambient powder in Luminous Light as highlight and my usual naked eye besides a few coats of mascara.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Bright, very bright


  What a pretty colour on you, Dominique!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My bright for the day is....Neon Orange!
> 
> 
> 
> I also used Tarte's blush in Blushing Bride, Hourglass Ambient powder in Luminous Light as highlight and my usual naked eye besides a few coats of mascara.


  I absolutely LOVE this blush on you. Your skin does indeed look luminous!!! And thank you reminding me of Neon Orange - have to wear this one soon!


  My MU for today is - *drumroll* - NOTHING! That is really rare for me. But I did have a mini facial today so of course I went there without any stitch of MU on (felt very strange, I normally alwayas wear some MU when I go out of the house). It was at the Skinceuticals counter where they have a tiny cabin tucked behind the counter. The lady who did it was incredibly nice, and I got a very nice massage with their products. They also have a TM with SPF50 she applied to my face and which I bought immediately because I want to use it during the honeymoon - I don't usually feel comfortable in my naked skin, even at the beach, so a slight tint will come in handy. And apparently I'm doing something right in my skincare because the lady was so surprised when I told her my age! She thought me to be about 10 years younger. Hah! She loaded me up with samples too. A really good experience.
  When I left, I applied some Clinique chubby stick, but that's it. Not even mascara. And I feel comfortable with that. Yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I absolutely LOVE this blush on you. Your skin does indeed look luminous!!! And thank you reminding me of Neon Orange - have to wear this one soon!
> 
> 
> My MU for today is - *drumroll* - NOTHING! That is really rare for me. But I did have a mini facial today so of course I went there without any stitch of MU on (felt very strange, I normally alwayas wear some MU when I go out of the house). It was at the Skinceuticals counter where they have a tiny cabin tucked behind the counter. The lady who did it was incredibly nice, and I got a very nice massage with their products. They also have a TM with SPF50 she applied to my face and which I bought immediately because I want to use it during the honeymoon - I don't usually feel comfortable in my naked skin, even at the beach, so a slight tint will come in handy. And apparently I'm doing something right in my skincare because the lady was so surprised when I told her my age! She thought me to be about 10 years younger. Hah! She loaded me up with samples too. A really good experience.
> When I left, I applied some Clinique chubby stick, but that's it. Not even mascara. And I feel comfortable with that. Yay!


  Thank you very much Anneri! That's very nice of you to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  That's awesome about your skin being so good you got mistaken for being younger, that's always such a nice things to hear from people.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What a pretty colour on you, Dominique!


  Thank you  Schiap is really so bright, I hope it is not discontinued ( so far I know it will be part of the permanent range next Fall )


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this hon! It was so nice to hear that she had such a wonderful impact on your family's life! It must have been a welcomed consolation for her to son to see that. It's nice to know that although she didn't get to see it, the people left behind to miss her know they are not alone. You are such a sweet person!


  Thanks so, so much for your kind words Pix.  This certainly underscores how life can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My bright for the day is....Neon Orange!
> 
> 
> 
> I also used Tarte's blush in Blushing Bride, Hourglass Ambient powder in Luminous Light as highlight and my usual naked eye besides a few coats of mascara.


  Wowza Naomi---you make NO look beautiful.  You look so, so pretty!  I love the entire look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Bright, very bright


   Schiap is beautiful on you---nothing but bright goodness!!!  Love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Wowza Naomi---you make NO look beautiful.  You look so, so pretty!  I love the entire look! retty:  [/COLOR]


Thank you Medgal! That's very nice of you to say.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I absolutely LOVE this blush on you. Your skin does indeed look luminous!!! And thank you reminding me of Neon Orange - have to wear this one soon!
> 
> 
> *My MU for today is - *drumroll* - NOTHING!* That is really rare for me. But I did have a mini facial today so of course I went there without any stitch of MU on (felt very strange, I normally alwayas wear some MU when I go out of the house). It was at the Skinceuticals counter where they have a tiny cabin tucked behind the counter. The lady who did it was incredibly nice, and I got a very nice massage with their products. They also have a TM with SPF50 she applied to my face and which I bought immediately because I want to use it during the honeymoon - I don't usually feel comfortable in my naked skin, even at the beach, so a slight tint will come in handy. *And apparently I'm doing something right in my skincare because the lady was so surprised when I told her my age! She thought me to be about 10 years younger.* Hah! She loaded me up with samples too. A really good experience.
> When I left, I applied some Clinique chubby stick, but that's it. Not even mascara. And I feel comfortable with that. *Yay!*


    Good for you Anneri.  If things aren't good underneath, what's on top doesn't always look so good!  Sounds like you're 'Honeymoon - Ready.'  

   Happy dance about that one!!!!  Very cool!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> My MU for today is - *drumroll* - NOTHING! That is really rare for me. But I did have a mini facial today so of course I went there without any stitch of MU on (felt very strange, I normally alwayas wear some MU when I go out of the house). It was at the Skinceuticals counter where they have a tiny cabin tucked behind the counter. The lady who did it was incredibly nice, and I got a very nice massage with their products. They also have a TM with SPF50 she applied to my face and which I bought immediately because I want to use it during the honeymoon - I don't usually feel comfortable in my naked skin, even at the beach, so a slight tint will come in handy. *And apparently I'm doing something right in my skincare because the lady was so surprised when I told her my age! She thought me to be about 10 years younger. *Hah! She loaded me up with samples too. A really good experience.
> When I left, I applied some Clinique chubby stick, but that's it. Not even mascara. And I feel comfortable with that. Yay!
> awesome!
> 
> ...


  oh i hope not! i haven't had a chance to get that one yet. i wonder if i should get that one or carthage first?


----------



## aradhana (Jun 5, 2014)

my look today was a bit of a snore...but i had a meeting with the client and another consultant, so best to keep it low key... 

  yesterday i wore asian flower for part of the day at work - i might keep that in my bag in case of similar meetings etc during this month where i need to keep things low key.

  i'd like to post some pics but for some reason i'm unable to from my phone. i will probably have to email them to myself, download to my laptop and then post....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

​So today I had a 3 PM dental exam & cleaning.  I wore minimal eye makeup and *NO lipstick*, but I still wanted to fulfill my effort to wear *bright pink* and *a product*
*that I purchased but have not yet used*---so after my cleaning (love having my teeth cleaned) I put on YSL Rouge Volupté Flower Crush LS *Fuchsia Tourbillon 31.*
​The formula is so amazing and the color is certainly bright---more of a yellow based pink.  I have Chanel *Pink Tonic *on my nails and it happened to be a nice match.
By the time I got around to photos it was dark.  I took one of the lipstick anyway because it's such a pretty vibrant pink:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds like a great combo! i hope you add pics...
> 
> i love seeing your lip swatches! bright pinks look so good on your skin tone.
> 
> ...


   I owe you one Aradhana---that was yesterday's look




 I only have Schiap but I looked up Carthage and it's gorgeous.  Carthage seems to have a little more red in it.  You really can't go wrong w/either of them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

[@]Aradhana[/@]thank you very much!  [@]Medgal07[/@]what a pretty lippy and nail colour! I'm sure that lippy looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

aradhana said:


> my look today was a bit of a snore...but i had a meeting with the client and another consultant, so best to keep it low key...   yesterday i wore asian flower for part of the day at work - i might keep that in my bag in case of similar meetings etc during this month where i need to keep things low key.  i'd like to post some pics but for some reason i'm unable to from my phone. i will probably have to email them to myself, download to my laptop and then post....


I usually have to scroll down, and change my phone from mobile to desktop to post pics from it. It used to let you in mobile mode but a few months back it just kinda stopped letting you for some reason. I always just thought it was my phone being lame. :/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

aradhana said:


> my look today was a bit of a snore...but i had a meeting with the client and another consultant, so best to keep it low key...
> 
> yesterday i wore asian flower for part of the day at work - i might keep that in my bag in case of similar meetings etc during this month where i need to keep things low key.
> 
> i'd like to post some pics but for some reason i'm unable to from my phone. i will probably have to email them to myself, download to my laptop and then post....


   Asian Flower is such a pretty color Aradhana.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I usually have to scroll down, and change my phone from mobile to desktop to post pics from it. It used to let you in mobile mode but a few months back it just kinda stopped letting you for some reason. I always just thought it was my phone being lame. :/


  The site was a bit wonky today.  I initially had a hard time posting.  I guess with so much traffic volume to the site there are bound to be some glitches.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Dominique and Naomi *, both of you are rocking those bright lips very well and looking lovely doing it   *Medgal* that YSL lipstick  is so pretty , have to check it out. * Prettypackages*, Asian Flower is such a pretty lipstick!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Dominique and Naomi* , both of you are rocking those bright lips very well and looking lovely doing it   *Medgal* that YSL lipstick  is so pretty , have to check it out.  *Prettypackages*, Asian Flower is such a pretty lipstick!


Thank you very much, Calla.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My bright for the day is....Neon Orange!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep. It's a dark cool matte brown. It almost has a bit of a grey cast to it. I LOVE it in the outer v!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Thanks Naomi.  I need to wear it again...I don't feel like I had it on long enough today because of the dentist.[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:sigh: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE] The site was a bit wonky today.  I initially had a hard time posting.  I guess with so much traffic volume to the site there are bound to be some glitches.[/COLOR]


I'd say it still counts.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hahahaah This made me laugh... This is such a ME thing to do! TBH, I had my son pretty young (20) and he's always been a little embarassed by all the attention his friends (and a lot that are not his friends) give me. So I tried for a long time to be as plain as possible. But even my "plain" face was more done up than most of the other moms around this small town where I raise my son. I got to a point (and so did he) where I realized it didn't really matter how much I tried to cover up to not stand out and help them feel more comfortable... the ones that were nasty were always nasty. So I gave up caring what they thought. Now I go out of my way to make sure I turn some heads when I show up!  I figure, just because my son's a teenager doesn't mean MY life is over! And if they're gonna talk, I wanna give em something good to talk about! HeeHee Last school awards assembly, I wore Heroine! SO I say rock those bright lippies and whatever makes YOU feel good doll! Live for you! You only get one crack at this crazy life! Watch out book fair.... Starlight is on her way! HeeHee  Awww! Thanks babe! This one was my staple go-to neutral eye look. I do it all the time! It's what I do when I know I don't have a ton of time to think about what I'm gonna do! I think we all have that one look... at least!   This sounds beautiful! I need to reach for Passionalte more. It used to be one I used all the time. Until my LE collection and massive palette stash took over!  OK.... NOW you've done it! I'm DEFINITELY getting a bright orange lippie with my next B2M!!! This is the single biggest enabling pic I've ever seen of you... and you've enabled me a lot!! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!  Yep. It's a dark cool matte brown. It almost has a bit of a grey cast to it. I LOVE it in the outer v!


Awww shucks.  Thank you very much Pixie :kiss: I'm sure you're going to rock a bright orange like nobody's business.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

Anneri---I saw this particular AD and thought of you because you asked me if Estée Lauder lipsticks still smell like figs:

Estée Lauder *Lush Lips Sweet Figs Set* - A Macy's Exclusive


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say it still counts.


  I think I felt gyped because I really wanted to wear it longer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




such a cry baby


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> DO IT! and report back! LOL
> Yes, what she said... I'll do the same.


   You're too funny Pretty!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Bright of the day: Kelly Yum Yum!
  I also used Cheeky Bugger as my blush


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I felt gyped because I really wanted to wear it longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I don't think you are, I'd probably feel gyped too if it was a colour I really wanted to wear. Stupid dentist! lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm still trying to get caught up. yesterday was Quick Sizzle, today will probably be Silly.  I'm tried of pinks already! LOL

  Naomi, love KYY on you.  That orange look was awesome.  I want to go buy every product.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

No makeup for me today, but I will be there for the  bright reds challenge !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds like a great combo! i hope you add pics...
> 
> i love seeing your lip swatches! bright pinks look so good on your skin tone.
> 
> ...


*Schiap* is unique IMO.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope you love Fuchsia Desinvolte---that was my first K & B.  The color is gorgeous and the formula is amazing.  Please let me know what you think of it---I liked it
> so much that I went back for 4 more.
> 
> Oh I get like that too Naomi---sometimes you just have to go with your mood.  You can wear any bright that you want---besides which, you look AMAZING in all of them.
> ...


Brilliant minds think alike  Yes lol, exactly and Pink Tonic is such a pretty colour I mean very wearable for us brilliant minds.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Dominique and Naomi *, both of you are rocking those bright lips very well and looking lovely doing it   *Medgal* that YSL lipstick  is so pretty , have to check it out. * Prettypackages*, Asian Flower is such a pretty lipstick!


Thank you  !


----------



## aradhana (Jun 6, 2014)

Wearing Moxie today ladies...still trying to get these pics to post but without any luck.  I'm going to end up posting 30 all in one shot!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I'm going to end up posting 30 all in one shot!


  I'm sure you look beautiful in Moxie! Can't wait to see pics once you're able to post them!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My bright for the day is....Neon Orange!
> 
> 
> 
> I also used Tarte's blush in Blushing Bride, Hourglass Ambient powder in Luminous Light as highlight and my usual naked eye besides a few coats of mascara.


  You look so absolutely radiant and beautiful!  Love!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look so absolutely radiant and beautiful!  Love!!


  Thank you very much Mandy!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look so absolutely radiant and beautiful!  Love!!


I agree, stunning. I love the makeup, it's bright AND soft at the same time.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I agree, stunning. I love the makeup, it's bright AND soft at the same time.


  Thank you very much Dominique!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2014)

Because of Naomi I wore Neon Orange today! Friday is always a bit hectic for me, so I had to throw some MU on in quite a short time. I wore the same look as earlier this week with High-Def cyan and Bareness. Instead of the orange gloss I wore NO.  I love this challenge. Will either wear Scarlet Ibis, WMS or Hibiscus tomorrow - something coral for sure!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I love this challenge. Will either wear Scarlet Ibis, WMS or Hibiscus tomorrow - something coral for sure!


  Oh I bet you looked fabulous in NO!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

It's still the pink week I think LOL, but yes Anneri Scarlet Ibis such a gorgeous lippie !


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's still the pink week I think LOL, but yes Anneri Scarlet Ibis such a gorgeous lippie ! :eyelove:


  Oh I couldn't have done a week of pinks - I don't own any besides Pink Pidgeon, Domimique! Pink isn't really a 'me' colour - I normally love oranges and corals much better!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I bet you looked fabulous in NO!!! :flower:


  Thank you Naomi!   Here's a quick pic that's not the best because it's already quite dark, but you get an idea how it looks:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Oh that looks lovely on you! Very pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh I couldn't have done a week of pinks - I don't own any besides Pink Pidgeon, Domimique! Pink isn't really a 'me' colour - I normally love oranges and corals much better!


LOL I can't either I think ( bright ones I mean, I used a Chanel gloss bright in its way but clearly not that bright ). The red lippies week is coming soon ? I think it's on Sunday, not quite sure but Anneri the most important is to have fun, bright lippies are much fun.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *It looks very pretty Anneri !*


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that looks lovely on you! Very pretty!


  Thank you! I really like it too!  





Dominique33 said:


> LOL I can't either I think ( bright ones I mean, I used a Chanel gloss bright in its way but clearly not that bright ). The red lippies week is coming soon ? I think it's on Sunday, not quite sure but Anneri the most important is to have fun, bright lippies are much fun. ompom:


  Absolutely! I totally love this month's theme!    Thank you! (Don't know why it lost the quote though.)  Btw Aradhana, I can post pics with my phone without any problems. I think there must be another problem because I do it all the time in the nailpolish thread.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Naomi and Anneri *looking mighty fine in those orange lippies!  *Dominique*, yesterday was a no makeup day for me, *Aradhana *, I'm having lighting issues so no pics for me today either.

  My look today, Eyes- one of my favorite cream shadows/base Maybelline  Color tattoo Bad to the Bronze all over the lid for a wash of color, and Stila's Golightly in the crease, a little mascara that was it.

  Face - My the standard base products, my cheeks were Mac's Melba with WNW ticket to Brazil as bronzer to warm me up, no high lighter either.

  Lipstick were definitely the star of the show. Maybelline Color Vivid lipstick in Pink Pop and nude liner for sharpness!

  I could wear pink lippes forever as I have the most of those behind my beloved nudes even my purple/lavender stash is sizable too, Red's not so much but I will improvise . I'm happy to hit the corals and/or oranges tomorrow.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Anneri *looking mighty fine in those orange lippies!  *Dominique*, yesterday was a no makeup day for me, *Aradhana *, I'm having lighting issues so no pics for me today either.
> 
> My look today, Eyes- one of my favorite cream shadows/base Maybelline  Color tattoo Bad to the Bronze all over the lid for a wash of color, and Stila's Golightly in the crease, a little mascara that was it.
> 
> ...


  Thank you very much!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)

  June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)

  June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC* Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)

 June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)

 June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e., *MAC *Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun)

  Here is our challenge, posted by Medgal a few days ago, sorry I went wrong, *Bright corals due to start June 8 ! *


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm still trying to get caught up. yesterday was Quick Sizzle, today will probably be Silly. * I'm tried of pinks already! *LOL
> 
> Naomi, love KYY on you.  That orange look was awesome.  I want to go buy every product.






 I know right.  I'm building pink makeup looks around my wardrobe all week.  Keep in mind, the theme for the month is brights.
   Don't burn-out.  Change-out!  Switch it up and wear some non-pink bright that makes you feel fab, Pretty.  This should be fun not 
   something that you dread doing.  I'm only going the distance because I'm successfully using items that I've never worn before.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Medgal07*what a pretty lippy and nail colour! I'm sure that lippy looks gorgeous on you.*


   Thanks Naomi---the formula is awesome too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Dominique and Naomi *, both of you are rocking those bright lips very well and looking lovely doing it   *Medgal* that YSL lipstick  is so pretty , have to check it out. * Prettypackages*, Asian Flower is such a pretty lipstick!


 Thanks Calla---I think you would like it too---great formula!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)
> 
> June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)
> 
> ...


 Thanks for reposting this Dominique.  Everyone, please  just remember that you're not bound to theses shades and this particular order.  The _month_ is brights and you can wear them at anytime.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

I did go the distance today but I didn't take pics.  This was a pretty good week as far as wearing never before worn products.
I had to be creative with the color pink but it worked---just _*one*_ more day!!!

Today I wore the same base products but changed my eye makeup, etc:


Eyes:  
          CHANE*L* Illusion D’ Ombre, *Rose Des Vents *(Deep Pink cream eye shadow) # *94 *to lid and just above the crease
          MAC *Cork* to soften transition 
          MAC *Expensive Pink* to highlight brow
 *Blacktrack* to upper lashline
          Dior *Addict It-*Lash Mascara, *Pink* to tips of lashes only, over black mascara - this was fun & very cool looking--subtle---but nice


Face:  EL *Crystal Baby* to facial highpoints ( this powder is lovely and lasted > ten hours)
           Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Emotion* # 87 (Rose-pink)


Lips:   Dior Rouge Dior, *Darling  #* 775  lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Anneri *looking mighty fine in those orange lippies!  *Dominique*, yesterday was a no makeup day for me, *Aradhana *, I'm having lighting issues so no pics for me today either.
> 
> My look today, Eyes- one of my favorite cream shadows/base Maybelline  Color tattoo Bad to the Bronze all over the lid for a wash of color, and Stila's Golightly in the crease, a little mascara that was it.
> 
> ...


  Awesome Calla---I've heard good things about Maybelline Color Tattoos.  I love my pinks too but I'll be happy to wear coral starting on Sunday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Awesome Anneri!!!  Love the look!!!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I did go the distance today but I didn't take pics.  This was a pretty good week as far as wearing never before worn products.
> I had to be creative with the color pink but it worked---just _*one*_ more day!!!
> 
> Today I wore the same base products but changed my eye makeup, etc:
> ...


  All your posts about EL _Crystal Baby_ have me on my way to clicking checkout on my Nordstrom tab! I *need* it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> All your posts about EL _Crystal Baby_ have me on my way to clicking checkout on my Nordstrom tab! I *need* it!







Jaymuhlee, some of the items in the Crystal Baby collex are 10 % off right now!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Makeup of the day   - MAC Mineralize Blush in Azalea in the afternoon - Guerlain Rouge G in Rose Grenat


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

That sounds like a beautiful look [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Makeup of the day   - MAC Mineralize Blush in Azalea in the afternoon - Guerlain Rouge G in Rose Grenat


lovely!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely looks ladies!  Medgal - love that you threw in pink mascara...I imagine a very rock n roll look (good thing)...pink n black always makes me think that. I love that combo.  I was about to post pics last night ( had emailed them to myself and everything), then realized they had location info. So I didn't. I unchecked the box with location info on my phone , so future pics I will be able to post. Sorry about that!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> lovely!


Thank you !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I did go the distance today but I didn't take pics.  This was a pretty good week as far as wearing never before worn products.
> I had to be creative with the color pink but it worked---just _*one*_ more day!!!
> 
> Today I wore the same base products but changed my eye makeup, etc:
> ...


It sounds great, all in pink makeup and It-Lash in pink, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PINK POWER today indeed !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That sounds like a beautiful look @Medgal07






Thanks Naomi---it was a pink-fest!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It sounds great, all in pink makeup and It-Lash in pink,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hubs didn't notice the lashes until I pointed them out to him.  Then it was, "ahhh that looks nice."  I didn't want in-your-face pink lashes.  It was just enough.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My inner rocker chick.  Aradhana, I was too chicken to do full pink lashes so I took a baby step with pink tips.
> I have to mail pics from my iPAD to my desk top as a work-a-round to upload pics too.  I don't take too many w/my iPhone but I'd probably do the same thing.
> Hubs didn't notice the lashes until I pointed them out to him.  Then it was, "ahhh that looks nice."  I didn't want in-your-face pink lashes.  It was just enough.


It must be very pretty on tips of the lashes ( I purchased It-Blue ), I love pink Medgal, red and pink and coral too, and purple are my colours, orangey not so much in fact but I'll try to find 1 or 2 lippies for the challenge !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Bright of the day: VGN1 mixed with Lasting Sensation & Heroin liners. I also actually put on eye mskeup!lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Bright makeup and bright blue outfit,


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Bright makeup and bright blue outfit, :eyelove:


Thank you Dominique!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It must be very pretty on tips of the lashes ( I purchased It-Blue ), I love pink Medgal, red and pink and coral too, and purple are my colours, orangey not so much in fact but I'll try to find 1 or 2 lippies for the challenge !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Naomi you just make my day---I love your pics!  You look so cute and so chic---like you belong at a lovely little outdoor cafe sipping whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No, no, no Dominique.  Don't buy new lippies for the challenge.  Substitute with what you have and love---anything bright
> 
> Naomi you just make my day---I love your pics!  You look so cute and so chic---like you belong at a lovely little outdoor cafe sipping whatever makes you happy!


lol no Medgal, find in my stash in fact, I have 2 I think


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]No, no, no Dominique.  Don't buy new lippies for the challenge.  Substitute with what you have and love---anything bright[/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE]Naomi you just make my day---I love your pics!  You look so cute and so chic---like you belong at a lovely little outdoor cafe sipping whatever makes you happy![/COLOR]


Thank you so much Medgal! That just made my day completely, you are too kind.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  I love everything about this look! It's perfecto! You LOOK like Summer!



@Dominique33 I am really enjoying your lippie swatches! There's some pretty ones for sure!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 7, 2014)

I used the Bronze Color Tattoo too @Calla88! Yesterday... with Moxie as my bright pink lippie!
  I paired Moxie w/ Embrace Me Lip Pencil during the day to really pop the pink, but reapplied it in the evening with Cherry Lip Pencil to make it a little better for nighttime.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Today is a lazy day for us---just hanging out and getting ready to throw some steaks on the grill.
My makeup is a little laid back too.

​I hop you're all having a great weekend!!!






Eyes:  
          MAC Naked Dark Pigment - lid to transition area
          Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, Pink to highlight brow
Dior *Addict It-*Lash Mascara, *Pink* to tips of lashes only, over black mascara - this was fun & very cool looking--subtle---but nice ENCORE


Face:  Chanel's new *Les Beiges Multi Action All-In-One Fluid *(*No 40*) on my face---It's very light & wears well so far.
           I topped it w/a little Les Beiges Healthy Glow Powder *No 30*
           Chanel Le Blush Créme, *Affinite 65* (Intense Blue Pink)
           Diorskin *Nude Shimmer Powder, Pink* to facial high points

Lips:  Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Luminous Matte, *La Diva*(Electric Pink) 44







    ETA:  Forgot about the Chanel Sonic Pink lip liner


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I used the Bronze Color Tattoo too @Calla88! Yesterday... with Moxie as my bright pink lippie!
> I paired Moxie w/ Embrace Me Lip Pencil during the day to really pop the pink, but reapplied it in the evening with Cherry Lip Pencil to make it a little better for nighttime.


  Moxie is so pretty---I'm sure you dazzled in it Pix!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol no Medgal, find in my stash in fact, I have 2 I think
> Oh good.  We don't want to make you spend money for this unless you just want to
> 
> 
> ...


  No Naomi---*you are too cute!*  You really are!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 7, 2014)

finally a photo!




  that is today's bright lipstick...gulabi! with cranapple lip liner.
  gulabi on cheeks also. 

  rest of face is:
  strobe liquid lotion golden elixir
  nars tinted moisturiser in cuba
  prep+prime skin enhancer in illuminate (under eyes and other dark spots)
  skinsheen bronzing stick in billionaire bronze 
  prep+prime highlighter pen in bright forecast (under brow, inner corner of eye, upper cheekbones)
  bourgeois twist up the volume mascara black

  (don't mind my hair...badly need to get it cut!!!)

  ps my lips match my wall


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I love everything about this look! It's perfecto! You LOOK like Summer!  @Dominique33  I am really enjoying your lippie swatches! There's some pretty ones for sure!


Thank you very much Pixie!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

aradhana said:


> finally a photo!
> 
> that is today's bright lipstick...gulabi! with cranapple lip liner. gulabi on cheeks also.   rest of face is: strobe liquid lotion golden elixir nars tinted moisturiser in cuba prep+prime skin enhancer in illuminate (under eyes and other dark spots) skinsheen bronzing stick in billionaire bronze  prep+prime highlighter pen in bright forecast (under brow, inner corner of eye, upper cheekbones) bourgeois twist up the volume mascara black  (don't mind my hair...badly need to get it cut!!!)  ps my lips match my wall


Yay a pic and it was well worth waiting for! You are quite the beauty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

aradhana said:


> finally a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aradhana you are *STUNNING*!  I should be out back lighting the tiki torches but I just had to stop & respond! You're beautiful...oh and the come hither look is killing it!!!
   LOL re: "my lips match my wall"


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I love everything about this look! It's perfecto! You LOOK like Summer!  @Dominique33  I am really enjoying your lippie swatches! There's some pretty ones for sure!


Thank you so much Pixie!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

[@]Pixiedancer[/@]I bet you looked fabulous too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Love it when you pull your hair back and accentuate your eyes.

  I'm playing catch up.

  I forgot what I wore on my eyes on Thursday, but I wore, oh jeez, I don't remember that either.  I might have been Quick Sizzle, but I think I wore that on Wed.

  Friday I wore Out for Passion, but wanted to wear silly.   I wore Silly ES with a brown eyeshadow.  I was rushing and forgot the lipstick and blush, so I dabbed Out for Passion on my cheeks.  No pics from Thursday or Friday.

  I am officially tired of pinks. LOL  I think from this week, Pink Pigeon is my favorite!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Naomi, Dominique and Aradhana*  and  *Medgal*  looking beautiful as always  in your bright pink lippies! Nice to see you Aradhana.  *Pixie *, great minds and all that. my sis permanently borrowed my Moxie so I won't be able to try embrace me as a liner.  *Prettypackages*, Pink Pigeon is a great color Crazy long day just getting a chance to post, My look today was rather simple , Eyes - Lorelei on the lid , UD junkie eye liner smudged on the upper lash line, Face is the same, Cheeks were Full Of Joy wanted a pop of color to go with my extra bright lip which were Kat Von D everlasting love liquid  lip Armageddon here's a swatch from the internet 

 yes it really is that bright!


  because no time for pics today


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 7, 2014)

So, I geeked out last Saturday before the challenge began and made a spreadsheet after lining up my June lipstick army:





*Sunday, June 1st:* I wore _06_ by Rimmel for the first time and I'm pretty sure I'll be getting rid of it. It's super close to Revlon's _Love that Pink_ and I definitely prefer that formula.





  Epic photobomb courtesy of my cockapoo, Muscles. 

*Monday, June 2nd:* I wore Wet n Wild's Mega Last Lip Color in _Smokin' Hot Pink_ sheered out with a bit of balm since these can be a little drying on me. 
*Tuesday, June 3rd:* I wore L'Oréal Color Riche in _Pink Flamingo_. The smell of this lipstick is so whelming... It's my only L'Oréal lipstick and I can't see myself ever buying another. Not sure if it'll be staying in my collection.
*Wednesday, June 4th:* I wore MAC _Girl About Town_ which was once my favorite pink and _only_ MAC lipstick! Love this one so much.





*Thursday, June 5th:* I wore Milani _Hot Pink Rage_ which doesn't wear very nicely on me. I guess there's just something about their matte formula? I think it's leaving.
*Friday, June 6th:* I wore Bite Beauty's Deconstructed Rose lipstick in _Damask_. Another first-time wear. Although the scent was a little off-putting, I may be forced to go back and get the other shades. I absolutely loved this on my lips!





*Saturday, June 7th:* I _finally_ wore MAC _Red Balloon_! It's about time! Playland launched like 12 years ago, right?? I love it!





  Originally I planned on taking photos each day but I kept forgetting... Hopefully I'll be better during coral week! I'm also trying to decide if maybe I should post daily vs weekly? I enjoy round-ups but I feel like I miss out on the fun throughout the week.

  Edited to add one last shot of all my colors in order of wear just 'cause:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi, Dominique and Aradhana*  and  *Medgal*  looking beautiful as always  in your bright pink lippies! Nice to see you Aradhana.  *Pixie *, great minds and all that. my sis permanently borrowed my Moxie so I won't be able to try embrace me as a liner.  *Prettypackages*, Pink Pigeon is a great color Crazy long day just getting a chance to post, My look today was rather simple , Eyes - Lorelei on the lid , UD junkie eye liner smudged on the upper lash line, Face is the same, Cheeks were Full Of Joy wanted a pop of color to go with my extra bright lip which were Kat Von D everlasting love liquid  lip Armageddon here's a swatch from the internet
> 
> yes it really is that bright!
> 
> ...


 Wow---what a pretty pink---you ended the week on a very lovely bright note Calla.  I love it.  Your total look sounds really pretty.  Your sister must know my sister because whatever she borrows 
 finds a permanent residence with _her_.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So, I geeked out last Saturday before the challenge began and made a spreadsheet after lining up my June lipstick army:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good for you with your spreadsheet  Jaymuhlee.  That's the best thing I could have ever done, otherwise I would forget what I have.  I've amassed way to much to commit it all to memory.

I totally love all of your looks and how you're transformed in each photo---all super pretty.  I love your gorgeous smile and beautiful
eyes.

*Although we enjoy them, photos are not required.*  We don't want this to be burdensome so please don't stress about adding daily photos.  Do it as you wish and as your schedule permits.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 8, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@]thank you and you look beautiful in your pic!   [@]Prettypackages[/@]Thank you very much! I'm pretty hair illiterate so that is about the extent of my hair styling abilities right there too. :lol:  [@]Calla88[/@] Thank you mucho! I'm sure you looked wonderful in Pink Pigeon, it's such a lovely colour.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow [@]Jaymuhlee[/@]I love how lippy organized you are and you look gorgeous in your pics!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Makeup of the day   - Guerlain Terra Ora ( summer 2013 ) - Dior fluid stick in " Wonderland"


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So, I geeked out last Saturday before the challenge began and made a spreadsheet after lining up my June lipstick army:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thank you for the pretty swatches day by day,


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 8, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So, I geeked out last Saturday before the challenge began and made a spreadsheet after lining up my June lipstick army:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  so lovely!!




  great pics everyone! I will try to get a coral look in today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2014)

*YAY WELCOME to CORAL BRIGHTS WEEK*





My basics are pretty much the same, and I wore Chanel Perfection *Les Beiges All In One Healthy Glow Fluid *_again_because it’s so amazing..
I decided to wear the mono look, and this was it:

*Sunday*
*Eyes:*  MAC *Ablaze* to lid and just above the crease
           MAC *Mystery* to soften transition 
           Gold from My Paradise to highlight brow (Coral & Gold)
 *Blacktrack* to upper lash-line

*Face*:  Gold from MAC *My Paradise* to facial highpoints 
           MAC *My Paradise Blush* (Coral & Gold)
           Chanel *Les Beiges Powder* to Set
           Skindinavia *No Glow* to set

*Lips: *  MAC *Ablaze* Lipliner
           MAC *Ablaze* Lipstick
           Dior Fluid Stick, *Pandone *(Bright Coral)

*Nails*: MAC *Ablaze*


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *YAY WELCOME to CORAL BRIGHTS WEEK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meka72 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey Medgal, I realized that I was waaay behind on this thread and went back to read what I'd missed.  I need to look into an enzyme peel to use between chemical peels.   On Friday, I did another set of peels. This time, I used the oil cleansing method, a mask of some sort (something by Eminence), a layer of glycolic acid, neutralize with water only, a layer of Salycilic-Mandelic acid, neutralize with water, neutralize with baking soda and water and finally washed with face wash. Nothing turned colors like last time. Lol.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]Meka, all the talk about chemical peels made me pull one of mine out-----*Naturopathica Sweet Cherry Brightening Enzyme Peel.*  [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]It smells absolutely _amazing!_  My puppy kept trying to lick my face.  I feel no tingling or anything when I use this particular one,[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]and frankly I don't know if it alone is doing anything.  You're supposed to do it twice/week but I do it when I remember to.  I[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]guess because I use so many facial products, I can only hope that the sum total of all of this stuff is what's keeping my skin in[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]good shape.[/COLOR]


----------



## meka72 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey ladies! You all look great! As I just mentioned ^^^, I'm way behind and trying to catch up on the posts although I scrolled through to look at the pics.   I don't think I have any coral lipsticks so I may continue with my version of bright pink lipsticks. Last week, I wore Pleasure Bomb and lived it so I'm sure I'll wear it again this week.   Off to bed! Have a good week!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 8, 2014)

CORAL WEEK!!! WooooHooooo...

Lips: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
Eyes: Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline)
Cheeks: Nars Madly Blush, How Beautiful (as Bronzer), MAC Definitely Defined as Highlight


----------



## aradhana (Jun 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> CORAL WEEK!!! WooooHooooo...
> 
> Lips: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
> Eyes: Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline)
> Cheeks: *Nars Madly Blush*, How Beautiful (as Bronzer), MAC Definitely Defined as Highlight


  sounds pretty pixie!

  i also just wanted to say that i love this blush. i can't recall what thread it was in, but back when i bought it i expressed on this forum i had bought it and was a little trepidatious...you reassured me...and you were _soooo_ right!  
  i like wearing it in combo with luster sometimes and other times on its own when i'm doing glowy complexion looks.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

I hate when I get behind in this thread b/c my tendency is to skim, b/c I want to  hurry up and read and respond to everyone at once! 

  Jaymuhlee, loved your pics, and ideas to post all the colors side by side.  I'll be doing that tomorrow. Also loved the photobomb... I had a Cockapoo!!!  Cutest.dog.ever!

  Medgal, I loved your look!  I saw Ablaze at my CCO, I think I'm going to get it. 

  Speaking of CCO's, I also saw:
  ablaze e/s
  kid e/s
  crew from hey sailor
  both rihanna quads
  punk couture
  restrict beauty powder (I hate I never got to see if they got the gareth pugh bag)
  rainy season
  Mariza cosmetic bags, I kinda want the larger and smaller one.  Has anyone gotten these? .  (I also walked over to the coach outlet and saw a cute light orange summer purse, I didn't get it though)
and a few other things I can't remember.
Aradhana, LOVE The picture!!!  Super hot!


  I was so glad to get out of pinks today. LOL I didn't go anywhere Saturday, so I didn't put anything on.  Plus, I lost track of Thursday/Friday and just decided to start new!

    I went to a picnic for higschoolers, so I stayed in the color family, but didn't do anything too bright.  I went out for drinks later, and should have brought an 'evening" lipstick. LOL

  E/S: Tweet me, and a random brown in the crease.  I was rushing and didn't flip it over to see it. Black liner and mascara.
  lips: Mac huggable fresh n frisky  (the color that made me fall in love with all things peach/coral)
  face: Nars Caramel creamy concealer where needed.  LM (I'll update the number later) undereye concealer and Marc Jacobs pressed powder.  Blush: MAC Blazing Haute.

  This monochromatic look was interesting.  It was like a no makeup look.  It was nice, but dn't have any ooomph, which I missed and was also pretty bronzey.  (which I'd love to see on someone who is Lupita's complexion)   It was also kind of light and fresh, if that makes any sense at all.  At one moment, I thought I looked orange.
  LOL  Hopefully I was in bad lighting.
  I forgot to take a pic.  Maybe I'll recreate it in the AM.   I need more ideas on eyeshadow looks...   

  Ok, I'm going to go back and reread slowly to see what I've missed.


  I also noticed that I need help with my undereye concealer, and primers....  stuff just slips right off.   I'm going to order mehron barrier spray, and blot out offensive from Nuturing force.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> CORAL WEEK!!! WooooHooooo...
> 
> Lips: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
> Eyes: Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline)
> Cheeks: Nars Madly Blush, How Beautiful (as Bronzer), MAC Definitely Defined as Highlight


  Sounds pretty! 


  Ok, I lost my other quotes...  But had to say, Anneri's tip of wearing a blush in the same color family as your bright lipstick,  ROCKS!!!  It really helped my looks for the rest of the week.

  I saw EL gunmetal at the CCO too, might have to get it.

  Medgal, you have me soooo intrigued by the EL gelee's and Naomi makes me want the Ambient light powder.  Also Medgal, how do you you like the Touche Eclat pen vs Mac highlight pen.  Weren't you using bright forecast?





  Does anyone know how Sage has been?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh and I kinda want Illamasqua Eurydice.   I also HATED the Chanel Canaile blush.  It was doing that red/orange thing I hate on me.  Plus it was too metallic.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)
> 
> June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)
> 
> ...


  For Pink week I wore:
  Bite Beauty Bouquet 
  MAC Lustering
  MAC Lovelorn
  Chanel Dedicace
  MAC Naughty Saute- a real bright pink YAY!!! It was covered in glosses but still.. it was there!!

  My baby girl has been sick so I haven't gone out or put on makeup but I think I have maybe 4 corals in total so i'll just wear them all this week. It's funny how i have 1 red, 4 corals, 7-8 nude type shades but I have 60 something pinks and probably 20 berry shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *these numbers are way probably way off but something in the vicinity LOL I think it will be my fun project for tomorrow. Count how many of each shade I own and see exactly how off i was.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 9, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> are you the only mom there that wears bright lippies? i notice when i go to school events or mommy & me that i'm the only one with makeup. lol i see moms with eyeshadow, mascara OR eyeliner but i am always the only one 'done up'.
> 
> that's it. i'm totally gonna rock KYY tomorrow at the book fair. let's take guesses on how many weird stares I get
> 
> ...


  Way to go Pixie!!! Good for you! Ignore the stupid people. that's my philosophy lol. I  tried hard to rock the KYY but once I opened the tube and saw the glow of brightness I knew... no way would I wear again. I used a lip brush to swatch it. I barely touched it and I swear it was glowing (haha) I didn't even bother to try it. I rather sell it to someone that won't toss it in a drawer like me. (low buy practical skills kicking in!!) So i opted for MAC Naughty Saute. Still shockingly bright and I did tone it down a bit with gloss but it kept it's glow factor, lol. I did get looks but then again I live in a snobbish upper class town and I get looks no matter what I do. So I have 'fun' with it! YAY for not caring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@aradhana as you read above... It didn't work out but at least I tried. I knew it was going to be a bright shade but It stained from such a tiny swatch off the brush and I really don't like lipsticks that stain. even the stain was eye shocking bright (for me). I'm sure it would look lovely on you ladies but for me... it's a miss.
  you look stunning in your picture. I giggled at the comment about your lips matching your walls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Dominique33 @Medgal07 @Jaymuhlee @NaomiH you all look beautiful in your pictures!! My crap computer is running out of memory and wouldn't let me quote pictures. booo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> For Pink week I wore:
> Bite Beauty Bouquet
> MAC Lustering
> MAC Lovelorn
> ...


 Starlight I hope that beautiful little girl of yours is feeling better soon!!!

   Well from your lipstick tally it appears you really like pink lipstick!  I'm afraid to know---all I have to do is look at my inventory document.  I log each purchase.  To keep 
   up with my online orders I log them in light blue text.  When the items arrive I change the text to black.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

@Calla88 I forgot to ask you how you like Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille*????


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> @Calla88 I forgot to ask you how you like Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille*????


LOVE it, I've worn it a couple of times and it give such a pretty glow! I know I will wear this week being a coral lip week!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> LOVE it, I've worn it a couple of times and it give such a pretty glow! I know I will wear this week being a coral lip week!






Oh I'm so glad you're loving it!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

I will try and catch up to night   Here is my makeup :   - Benefit Blush in Dallas - Chanel Rouge Coco in Triomphe


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Happy Coral week ladies !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you very much @Starlight77 !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Ended up going into a cleaning spree yesterday and so I was naked faced yesterday and ended up being today as well since I woke up late. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *YAY WELCOME to CORAL BRIGHTS WEEK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds like a gorgeous look!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ended up going into a cleaning spree yesterday and so I was naked faced yesterday and ended up being today as well since I woke up late. :/


No cleaning spree just tons of laundry, and organizing! No makeup today either but tomorrow I will start the challenge strong!

*Dominique*, as usual you are killing this challenge!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

You're very welcome @aradhana and thank you very much!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Love that colour on you @Dominique33 !

@PixieDancer, I just know you were turning heads with that look!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Look at you stirring up trouble!!!  LOL
> What did I do now? LOL ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


  EL Gunmetal is perfect for toning a colour down, I wish they had the other Luminizers there as well when I went. I'd totally recommend it! I was kinda "meh" about the ambient powder when I first got it and even almost returned it, but after really using it I really, really like it and am now setting my pennies aside for the palette now that they brought it back.  Just wish they weren't so bloody pricey. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> EL Gunmetal is perfect for toning a colour down, I wish they had the other Luminizers there as well when I went. I'd totally recommend it! I was kinda "meh" about the ambient powder when I first got it and even almost returned it, but after really using it I really, really like it and am now setting my pennies aside for the palette now that they brought it back.  Just wish they weren't so bloody pricey. lol


  I just got the EL Gunmetal.  I haven't used it yet but I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just got the EL Gunmetal.  I haven't used it yet but I can't wait to try it out!


  I really like it and am grateful to @HerGreyness for enabling me into getting it. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ended up going into a cleaning spree yesterday and so I was naked faced yesterday and ended up being today as well since I woke up late. :/


 Absolutely no harm in that Naomi


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> No cleaning spree just tons of laundry, and organizing! No makeup today either but tomorrow I will start the challenge strong!  *Dominique*, as usual you are killing this challenge!


  Thank you  euh yes ? It is a simple combo but Dallas is such a gorgeous blush !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal it sounds very bright indeed, I doń t own Ablaze but it looks gorgeous !    A pretty summer makeup !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like it and am grateful to @HerGreyness  for enabling me into getting it. lol


  Yes Naomi we miss HerGreyness a lot, she is so talented !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> A pretty summer makeup !


  Bright, but wearable.  A similar color but different finish/formula is MAC's Lady At Play which I also love.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Bright, but wearable.  A similar color but different finish/formula is MAC's Lady At Play which I also love.


I don't have Lady at Play either, I'll have to check that out. Coral is such a beautiful colour, I have few *bright* ones but I'll try to do my best !


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> EL Gunmetal is perfect for toning a colour down, I wish they had the other Luminizers there as well when I went. I'd totally recommend it! I was kinda "meh" about the ambient powder when I first got it and even almost returned it, but after really using it I really, really like it and am now setting my pennies aside for the palette now that they brought it back.  Just wish they weren't so bloody pricey. lol


  I think I'll go up to the CCo tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Trying to ignore all this talk of EL Gunmetal, it looks lovely but that would mean a trip to a CCO and that might result in more purchases LOL! I have enough things in my various shopping cart as it is .


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Trying to ignore all this talk of EL Gunmetal, it looks lovely but that would mean a trip to a CCO and that might result in more purchases LOL! I have enough things in my various shopping cart as it is .






Here ya go:

     http://www.amazon.com/Estee-Lauder-Lipstick-GUNMETAL-LUMINIZER/dp/B00A6GA9BS


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *Ok, I'm going to give it one more try! LOL*
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> ...


 I hope so Pretty for what you paid for that blush.  I hope it was a fluke & it woks this time.

   Are you going for Gunmetal?  Save yourself a trip?
  http://www.amazon.com/Estee-Lauder-Lipstick-GUNMETAL-LUMINIZER/dp/B00A6GA9BS


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like it and am grateful to @HerGreyness *for enabling me into* getting it. lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope so Pretty for what you paid for that blush.  I hope it was a fluke & it woks this time.
> 
> Are you going for Gunmetal?  Save yourself a trip?
> http://www.amazon.com/Estee-Lauder-Lipstick-GUNMETAL-LUMINIZER/dp/B00A6GA9BS


that and ablaze and the makeup bags.  my store is like 30 minutes from m at the moment.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks *Medgal *,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I now have EL Gunmetal on the way to me house! It's unique and will be great for layering!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Prettypackages,* try Canallie  with a brush that diffuses the color like the Nars yachiyo brush!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow @JaymuhleeI love how lippy organized you are and you look gorgeous in your pics!
> ...


  Thanks so much everyone!! I think, if nothing else, I'll continue to post the week-end swatches. I really like seeing them all lined up like that! Oh, that spreadsheet was especially made for this challenge @Medgal07. I'll pretty much take _any_ opportunity to make one (lol). I also wanted to make it a little easier on myself by planning out each week so I could pick 1 out of 7 colors vs 1 out of _a billion _(my collection isn't that large but it can feel that way).

  P.S. Cockapoos are the best! And everyone looks amazing! I need to go through and reread what I missed since Saturday now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Prettypackages,* try Canallie  with a brush that diffuses the color like the Nars yachiyo brush!


great idea! will do!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Jaymuhlee*, I forgot to comment on your weekly round up! All of the colors were lovely on you and that is such an efficient way to do the challenge. I barely scribble down my choices and throw them in a bin so I have easy access each morning.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you! I also have a little bin with everything tossed in! I love that $1 section at Target, they always have so many adorable/useful things. If I hadn't set everything apart though, I'm sure I wouldn't be keeping up with the challenge. Half the fun was planning for me, and if I end up doing little/no makeup, I at least throw on a lipstick!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Jaymuhlee*, I forgot to comment on your weekly round up! All of the colors were lovely on you and that is such an efficient way to do the challenge. I barely scribble down my choices and throw them in a bin so I have easy access each morning.


I forgot to comment too, I can't catch up lol but everyone did great makeups indeed. The coral week is very promising  too !


----------



## aradhana (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> * Frankly Aradhana, I find it awkward taking photos of myself, I can't bring myself to smile---I feel really silly*.  I use my iPad because it's easier for me to transfer photos
> from it to my desk top.  The look was nice & summery.  I would _*never*_ have thought to use any of these products were it not for this challenge.  BTW, the Dior Fluid
> sticks are awful in terms of their performance.  The first time I tried one it disappeared within 15 minutes.  The colors are gorgeous & very saturated, but worn on their
> own the staying power is zip.  I use the two that I have as lip glosses.  Otherwise, a total disappointment.  I think I expected them to be more like YSL's Baby Doll Kiss
> ...


  i'm the same with photos of myself. whether i'm the photographer or someone else is. i usually get people telling me to smile and stuff, but yeah, i find i look pretty goofy when i smile!

  i was inspired by your ablaze look the other day, so i wore that lipstick today. i was just going to do the lip/cheek thing, but then after i was finished my makeup i remembered the eyeshadow, so i put a little bit above the crease. then warming trend was in the same palette, so i dusted a little over the lid. i smudged powersurge on the lower lash line and teddy on the outer corner of the lower lash line.

  it looked pretty good, but i think ablaze is borderline falling into the green-skin-maker category. i think the ablaze as blush helped me.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Bright, but wearable.  A similar color but different finish/formula is MAC's Lady At Play which I also love.


  Oh YEAH!! Thanks for the reminder! I gotta wear LAP this week... I LOVE that one!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 9, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> For Pink week I wore:
> Bite Beauty Bouquet
> MAC Lustering
> MAC Lovelorn
> ...


  i have 2 purples so i put berry as my purple LOL i'm way off with those numbers. i stopped counting lipsticks at 120... i don't want to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and thank you, she's doing much better


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 9, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Way to go Pixie!!! Good for you! Ignore the stupid people. that's my philosophy lol. I  tried hard to rock the KYY but once I opened the tube and saw the glow of brightness I knew... no way would I wear again. I used a lip brush to swatch it. I barely touched it and I swear it was glowing (haha) I didn't even bother to try it. I rather sell it to someone that won't toss it in a drawer like me. (low buy practical skills kicking in!!) So i opted for MAC Naughty Saute. Still shockingly bright and I did tone it down a bit with gloss but it kept it's glow factor, lol. I did get looks but then again I live in a snobbish upper class town and I get looks no matter what I do. So I have 'fun' with it! YAY for not caring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  honestly i don't like NS. too neon for me. yours if you want it just pm me! was gonna back 2 mac it.

  thank you. she's doing better. she caught hand mouth foot disease from my son's school  poor thing. luckily it's not that bad. she has a very mild case (it's a rash) just very contagious.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 9, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> For Pink week I wore:
> Bite Beauty Bouquet
> MAC Lustering
> MAC Lovelorn
> ...


  thank you so much! She's doing much better. that is way too organized for me LOL I am better off not knowing for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  yes pink lipstick is my weakness. oh and blushes too. i'm a blush hoarding addict for sure


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> thank you so much! She's doing much better. that is way too organized for me LOL I am better off not knowing for sure    yes pink lipstick is my weakness. oh and blushes too. i'm a blush hoarding addict for sure :haha:


  I am glad to hear that your little baby is doing better   A blush hoarder too lol I see )))  Makeup of the day :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  RN summer 2014 es palette Chanel Inimitable ( mint, summer 2013 ) Nars Niagara   ( no blush today  )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nars Niagara


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

The eyeshadow palette


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Trying to ignore all this talk of EL Gunmetal, it looks lovely but that would mean a trip to a CCO and that might result in more purchases LOL! I have enough things in my various shopping cart as it is .


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Embrace Me made Moxie a tad too bright for my liking, but Cherry looked really nice w it that evening! I find Cherry really useful with all these pink tinged redish colors coming out. I use it a lot... with RiRi Woo, Love Goddess, Sail La Vie, etc.
> 
> And you're right!! Nars Madly is just perfect! It's my one go-to neutral blush that I reach for when I don;t know how to balance out a bright lip or eye look... It's fool proof! I'm on my second one and already have hit LOTS of pan! I did get that Barefaced blush from the MAC Nudes & Metallics Collection that's supposed to be a very close dupe, so I may not get another Madly until I go through that one too. Sounds like you have it mastered!!
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Bright of the day is........Party Parrot!
  I also used Peaches blush and Adored MSF.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Bright of the day is........Party Parrot! I also used Peaches blush and Adored MSF.


  Gorgeous pink, it looks very pretty on you Naomi :3


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous pink, it looks very pretty on you Naomi :3


  Thank you very much Dominique!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel like I start every post this way, *Dominique and Naomi* killing the challenge everyday! Fabulous looks my dears!

  Today's makeup Face the same it's summer so keeping it simple.

  Eye- Mac Superwatt from Electric cool shadow collection, Bahama Mama bronzer in the crease , mascara and UD zero eyeliner on the upper lash line.

  Cheeks - Bahama Mama bronzer, Chanel Accent blush, ( I should have backed this up in France) with Laura Mercier Spellbound as my highlight!

  Lips- Mac's Flamingo with Lasting Sensation as my liner!

  Feeling very summery today, off to buy Candles from BBW and Yankee Candles both are having sales today and I want to restock! I may stop by my forgotten MAC counter to if they let me pre-order that darn Dodgy Girl lipstick! If not then it isn't meant to be!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I feel like I start every post this way, *Dominique and Naomi* killing the challenge everyday! Fabulous looks my dears!
> 
> Today's makeup Face the same it's summer so keeping it simple.
> 
> ...


  Awww....thank you Calla! That look sounds really pretty! I've been contemplating Bahama Mama bronzer for ages, how do you like it?


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 10, 2014)

I love it, it is my go to bronzer,  it always seems to work and that's because it's matte so blends in nicely, plus you can build it as well! I will try to take a pic today or do a swatch when get bak home!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I love it, it is my go to bronzer,  it always seems to work and that's because it's matte so blends in nicely, plus you can build it as well! I will try to take a pic today or do a swatch when get bak home!


  That'd be awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Naomi*, here's a pic from the car , sorry I was having a tough time capturing my makeup with the exception of my lipstick! Which is flamingo 


  and now a swatch because I'm not sure you can see the bronzer in this picture



This bronzer is a bit darker in person the flash is kinda washing it out and without the flash it's a bit too dark! I hope this helps.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi*, here's a pic from the car , sorry I was having a tough time capturing my makeup with the exception of my lipstick! Which is flamingo
> 
> 
> and now a swatch because I'm not sure you can see the bronzer in this picture
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I feel like I start every post this way, *Dominique and Naomi* killing the challenge everyday! Fabulous looks my dears!
> 
> Today's makeup Face the same it's summer so keeping it simple.
> 
> ...









 I am glad you love Accent, what a perfect makeup for summer days !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi*, here's a pic from the car , sorry I was having a tough time capturing my makeup with the exception of my lipstick! Which is flamingo
> 
> 
> and now a swatch because I'm not sure you can see the bronzer in this picture
> ...


Flamingo looks beautiful on you, ( I don't own Flamingo ) it is a stunner !


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you so much *Naomi and Dominique!* Flamingo is a fun summer color, I think it may be permanent now.  Naomi, you are quite welcome,  check out Hautelook for the Balm products they are often on there half price!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I feel like I start every post this way, *Dominique and Naomi* killing the challenge everyday! Fabulous looks my dears!
> 
> Today's makeup Face the same it's summer so keeping it simple.
> 
> ...


  Damn woman... we need to stop sharing this brain! I wore an EC shadow toady too! I wore Pure Flash. I heard they are coming back possibly... I'd love to grab a couple more!
  Flamingo!!! First time around I let mine go, didn't think I'd like it. Second time around, I gave it another shot and now I love it. Thank goodness it's perm... it's a great staple Spring shade!
  Your look is gorgeous!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

My bright lippie didn't turn out to be as bright as I thought it would be... But I still like it, so I'm wearing it.

  Eyes: MAC Electric Cool Shadow in Pure Flash (lid), Lorac PRO palette Mauve in the crease
  LOTS OF MASCARA!

  Cheeks: HG Diffused Heat Blush, Whisper of Guilt as Highlight

  Face: Set w/ HG Dim Ambient Lighting Powder, MAC How Beautiful as Bronzer

  Lips: Nars Descanso


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My bright lippie didn't turn out to be as bright as I thought it would be... But I still like it, so I'm wearing it.
> 
> Eyes: MAC Electric Cool Shadow in Pure Flash (lid), Lorac PRO palette Mauve in the crease
> LOTS OF MASCARA!
> ...


It sounds so pretty !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hourglass blushes/powders look gorgeous


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Really!? I don't know if I like it or not... since I skipped it. I could send you an empty for your B2M bag if you send me NS... that way you aren't out a B2M... OR I would be happy to purchase it from you. Either way, I'd love to try it! Thanks!
> 
> And OMG... I got that a LONG time ago and it was sooooo awful! Got it from a co-worker. I had a very serious case of it too. I had a tongue ring at the time and had to remove it cause my tongue swelled up so bad that it was riping thru my tongue! Your poor baby! Even a mild case of that has to be hell for that sweet little thing! I hope she feels better really soon. I remember that damn thing hanging around forever! It felt like needles in my mouth!
> 
> ...








 thank you Pixie, you're too sweet!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My bright lippie didn't turn out to be as bright as I thought it would be... But I still like it, so I'm wearing it.
> 
> Eyes: MAC Electric Cool Shadow in Pure Flash (lid), Lorac PRO palette Mauve in the crease
> LOTS OF MASCARA!
> ...


  Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My bright lippie didn't turn out to be as bright as I thought it would be... But I still like it, so I'm wearing it.
> 
> Eyes: MAC Electric Cool Shadow in Pure Flash (lid), Lorac PRO palette Mauve in the crease
> LOTS OF MASCARA!
> ...


 Thanks Pixie! I bet this looks gorgeous on you! Yay for more Electric Cool shadows, you know I will be grabbing a bunch right along with you.  Pure Flash is a  pretty color ! As for the brain sharing lets see what tomorrow brings  lol even though I'm tempted to use Pure Flash since it's back on my radar again and you can't go wrong with it!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much! She's doing much better. that is way too organized for me LOL I am better off not knowing for sure    yes pink lipstick is my weakness. oh and blushes too. i'm a blush hoarding addict for sure :haha:
> ...


  Yes a big time blush hoarder lol. Sadly I can never use them all up but there are none I'd part with lol And thank you! She is still sick but back to her old self.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> honestly i don't like NS. too neon for me. yours if you want it just pm me! was gonna back 2 mac it.  thank you. she's doing better. she caught hand mouth foot disease from my son's school  poor thing. luckily it's not that bad. she has a very mild case (it's a rash) just very contagious.


 Really!? I don't know if I like it or not... since I skipped it. I could send you an empty for your B2M bag if you send me NS... that way you aren't out a B2M... OR I would be happy to purchase it from you. Either way, I'd love to try it! Thanks!  And OMG... I got that a LONG time ago and it was sooooo awful! Got it from a co-worker. I had a very serious case of it too. I had a tongue ring at the time and had to remove it cause my tongue swelled up so bad that it was riping thru my tongue! Your poor baby! Even a mild case of that has to be hell for that sweet little thing! I hope she feels better really soon. I remember that damn thing hanging around forever! It felt like needles in my mouth! [/quote] Yes it's not fun but I caught it in time so it didn't spread. It's only on her hands which I have in baby mittens. She has one on her forehead. None in mouth or feet THANK GOD! they said if I can keep the mittens on her she won't break out anymore. It's been 5 days and most are gone so I think we were crazy lucky.  *REMOVING THE PICTURE. TOO MANY PM'S LOL. *  My B2M pile. Sad but true. Most aren't worn only swatched. Sad sad waste of money. I could try to sell them but for like $5-7 but it's just not worth the boxing, shipping, driving to Post office effort.  You should see my pile of special packaging ones untouched


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Yes it's not fun but I caught it in time so it didn't spread. It's only on her hands which I have in baby mittens. She has one on her forehead. None in mouth or feet THANK GOD! they said if I can keep the mittens on her she won't break out anymore. It's been 5 days and most are gone so I think we were crazy lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thank you! I also have a little bin with everything tossed in! I love that $1 section at Target, they always have so many adorable/useful things. If I hadn't set everything apart though, I'm sure I wouldn't be keeping up with the challenge. Half the fun was planning for me, and if I end up doing little/no makeup, I at least throw on a lipstick!


  I'm the basket lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use baskets for everything.  I'm like you---I have to plan or I miss out on goods that I have that could use a little love.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Also Pretty, if you have the MAC split fiber cheek brush you can apply a small amount w/one side and then buff & blend w/the other
> 
> I'm the basket lady
> 
> ...


  I really like the MAC 184 for my super pigmented blushes!  I use it whenever I wear Nars Exhibit A or Taj Mahal.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi*, here's a pic from the car , sorry I was having a tough time capturing my makeup with the exception of my lipstick! Which is flamingo
> 
> and now a swatch because I'm not sure you can see the bronzer in this picture
> 
> ...


You look smokin :hot:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2014)

aradhana said:


> thanks pretty packages!
> 
> re Ablaze...get it!
> 
> ...


   I dislike taking pictures.  I only smiled in my Avi because I have a few fruity alcohol based beverages in front of me that were responsible for the smile & the glow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Cheers to wearing Ablaze. That was a cool idea to wear it as blush, as well.  I wore MAC *Lady At Play* today & MAC *Meteoric* l/g, w/a simple eye look of 
*   Naked Dark Pigment* & just a little color peeking out around the transition area (*Tom Burnished Amber **Quad*) & cream shade from that same quad to highlight my 
   brows; Diorskin Nude Tan, *Golden* from the Transat collection to my facial high points & *Dior My Lady Blush* 003 (medium coral).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I really like the MAC 184 for my super pigmented blushes!  I use it whenever I wear Nars Exhibit A or Taj Mahal.


  That's the duo fiber fan brush right Mandy?  I like that for highlighting too, because of its shape----fits right atop my cheekbone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi*, here's a pic from the car , sorry I was having a tough time capturing my makeup with the exception of my lipstick! Which is flamingo
> 
> 
> and now a swatch because I'm not sure you can see the bronzer in this picture
> ...


    Whoa!  I need your autograph diva!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super hot & oh so pretty!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 10, 2014)

I still cant quote but you ladies look beautiful! Very clearly, I need to step my game up   This week, my base look includes:  Laura Mercier radiance bronze primer (sample) Nars Sheer Glow in Trinidad mixed with a drop of Loreal True Match in C8 to darken it a bit (applied with BB) Tarte eye brightening pen in champagne and Nars creamy concealer in amande to undereye Ben Nye powder in topaz to set undereye KGD finishing powder to set rest of face Mac Seduced at Sea blush (will likely gift this to my daughter because it is just "meh" on me) Mac Stereo Rose 2014 to highlight cheekbones and browbones CoverGirl/Loreal gel liner to line upper lids  Yesterday, I wore Loreal color riche in fuchsia orchestra. I really liked it! Today, I wore some random mess that was NOT on theme. I wore some bronzey stuff that I've had forever and should throw away. When I realized that I looked awful, I grabbed some random red. While the end result wasn't quite coral, it was slightly orangey.  Orange is on the coral spectrum right? Right?  I'm going to run and try to put in a last minute order before Nordstrom's beauty sale.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks so much *Dollysnow and Medgal!*




*Starlight77*, I think we all those never been touch or swatched just once lippies which is why we are doing these types of challenges , to used and love our stuff!  Love fan brushes to help diffuse color or add a subtle highlight!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks Pixie! I bet this looks gorgeous on you! Yay for more Electric Cool shadows, you know I will be grabbing a bunch right along with you.  Pure Flash is a  pretty color ! As for the brain sharing lets see what tomorrow brings  lol even though I'm tempted to use Pure Flash since it's back on my radar again and you can't go wrong with it!    Hey, you can use PF and I'll use Superwatt... That makes our brain-share/swap official! HeeHee
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Starlight77*
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I still cant quote but you ladies look beautiful! Very clearly, I need to step my game up   This week, my base look includes:  Laura Mercier radiance bronze primer (sample) Nars Sheer Glow in Trinidad mixed with a drop of Loreal True Match in C8 to darken it a bit (applied with BB) Tarte eye brightening pen in champagne and Nars creamy concealer in amande to undereye Ben Nye powder in topaz to set undereye KGD finishing powder to set rest of face Mac Seduced at Sea blush (will likely gift this to my daughter because it is just "meh" on me) Mac Stereo Rose 2014 to highlight cheekbones and browbones CoverGirl/Loreal gel liner to line upper lids  Yesterday, I wore Loreal color riche in fuchsia orchestra. I really liked it! Today, I wore some random mess that was NOT on theme. I wore some bronzey stuff that I've had forever and should throw away. When I realized that I looked awful, I grabbed some random red. While the end result wasn't quite coral, it was slightly orangey.  Orange is on the coral spectrum right? Right?  I'm going to run and try to put in a last minute order before Nordstrom's beauty sale.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks hun! They just give the nicest sheen to the skin! I love the 3 blushes I ended up with!!  You're very welcome beautiful!  Thanks girl! It was very glowy and dewy... not bright. But good for the "mom" day I had... HeeHee  Hey, you can use PF and I'll use Superwatt... That makes our brain-share/swap official! HeeHee   I'll PM you... sounds like @NaomiH  is eyeing your DIU! HeeHee


LOL! It was a really pretty lippy.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 10, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I feel like I start every post this way, *Dominique and Naomi* killing the challenge everyday! Fabulous looks my dears!
> 
> Today's makeup Face the same it's summer so keeping it simple.
> 
> ...


   It was!  

  Love the looks ladies! 


I got caught in a declutter, organize, shredding papers war today.  And didn't put on a stitch of makeup today or yesterday.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Today I've got on my usual foundation, mascara and blush (Bad Girl Gone Good) and highlight (HG Luminous Light) combo along with Lady Danger lippy.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today I've got on my usual foundation, mascara and blush (Bad Girl Gone Good) and highlight (HG Luminous Light) combo along with Lady Danger lippy.


Just beautiful !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Just beautiful !


  Thank you very much Dominique! You're very kind.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

You 're welcome, Ronnie Red, Lady Danger and bright or purple colours were made for you. Here is my combo, not a coral one either lol and a simple one :

*MAC Mineralize lipstick in Everyday Diva*
*Dior np in Sailor ( hands )*
*OPI Red Hot Rio on toes*


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's the duo fiber fan brush right Mandy?  I like that for highlighting too, because of its shape----fits right atop my cheekbone.


  Yep, me too!  I use it with my Silver Dusk, which I love, but the shimmer can quickly get out of control with other brushes.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You 're welcome, Ronnie Red, Lady Danger and bright or purple colours were made for you. Here is my combo, not a coral one either lol and a simple one :
> 
> *MAC Mineralize lipstick in Everyday Diva*
> *Dior np in Sailor ( hands )*
> *OPI Red Hot Rio on toes*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You 're welcome, Ronnie Red, Lady Danger and bright or purple colours were made for you. Here is my combo, not a coral one either lol and a simple one :  *MAC Mineralize lipstick in Everyday Diva* *Dior np in Sailor ( hands )* *OPI Red Hot Rio on toes*


love the color


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You 're welcome, Ronnie Red, Lady Danger and bright or purple colours were made for you. Here is my combo, not a coral one either lol and a simple one :
> 
> *MAC Mineralize lipstick in Everyday Diva*
> *Dior np in Sailor ( hands )*
> *OPI Red Hot Rio on toes*


  I have looked at ED a few times. It looks beautiful on you! And I LOVE that you paired it with the blue nail polish! Great combo!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok... just stay in my line for ALLTHEKISSES! Pow! LD should be your signature red lippie! (Until you post another red lipstick pic in which case I will want THAT one to be your signature red! HeeHee)
> 
> I have looked at ED a few times. It looks beautiful on you! And I LOVE that you paired it with the blue nail polish! Great combo!!


  Thank you very much Pixie, you're too kind!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok... just stay in my line for ALLTHEKISSES! Pow! LD should be your signature red lippie! (Until you post another red lipstick pic in which case I will want THAT one to be your signature red! HeeHee)
> 
> I have looked at ED a few times. It looks beautiful on you! And I LOVE that you paired it with the blue nail polish! Great combo!!


Thank you , I love the Mineralize formula esp. in summer. The np, well I would recommand it strongly ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes enabler me but this one is truly worth buying.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> love the color


Thank you Dolly


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you  and you need that nail polish lol !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you  and you need that nail polish lol !


  I will NOT be enabled!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I will NOT be enabled!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I will NOT be enabled!! :haha:


Lol roomie yes you will


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  Dammit! Not the pokey stick!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol roomie yes you will


  NEVER!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NEVER!! :amused:


oke: buy it lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol roomie yes you will


LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who is enabling now ?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I will NOT be enabled!!








Of course not lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> buy it lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dammit! Not the pokey stick!


  To be honest, I'm not even sure what I'm trying to get you to buy, but that doesn't even matter at this point, so...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure what I'm trying to get you to buy, but that doesn't even matter at this point, so...


  Blind enabling! Awesome!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


For a second I thought it was Mosha but this is not a racoon lol, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




crazy really !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Blind enabling! Awesome!


  I think that means I've joined the big leagues? lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure what I'm trying to get you to buy, but that doesn't even matter at this point, so...


  SEE! You and @Dolly Snow are on "Enabling Auto Pilot!" Back away from that poking stick... HeeHee


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That would be @Dolly Snow and her "gang"!!! LOL She needs to start a "BUYALLTHETHINGS" thread and challenge "Low-Buy" thread to a dual! LOL
> 
> OMG! This made me pee my pants! LMFAOOOO!
> 
> SEE! You and @Dolly Snow are on "Enabling Auto Pilot!" Back away from that poking stick... HeeHee


  OMG!  Thread duel!!!! I'd be down!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That would be @Dolly Snow  and her "gang"!!! LOL She needs to start a "BUYALLTHETHINGS" thread and challenge "Low-Buy" thread to a dual! LOL  OMG! This made me pee my pants! LMFAOOOO!  SEE! You and @Dolly Snow  are on "Enabling Auto Pilot!" Back away from that poking stick... HeeHee


Lmao I want to make it as soon as I am home lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG!  Thread duel!!!! I'd be down! :lol:


It'll be pretty funny and as a joke lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao I want to make it as soon as I am home lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG!  Thread duel!!!! I'd be down! :lol:


 It would be like those Celebrity Death Matches! Lol FINISH HIM! Lmfao   





Dolly Snow said:


> It'll be pretty funny and as a joke lol


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 11, 2014)

Y'all are hilarious! *Naomi and Dominique* per usual looking lovely and rocking the bright lips!

  My look today

  Face is the same

  Eyes - MAC's Blonde's  Gold pigment with Stila's Golightly in the crease and a touch of bronzer . MAC's pearlglide liner in Black Line for the upper lash line and mascara

  Cheeks- Ticket to Brazil bronzer with MAC's Rio MSF to highlight and Benefits' Rockatuer blush

  Lips- MAC's Tart & Trendy

  The Enabling thread would be hilarious!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Eyes: Fresco Rose PP (lid), UD Naked (crease), Virgin (browbone), Sin (inner corner), Sidecar (lower lashline) Cheeks: HG Radiant Magenta, HG Luminous as highlighter Lips: Have to Have It lip pencil, MAC Viva Glam Nicki w/ Fold & Tuck Lipglass (to tone down the brightness)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Eyes: Fresco Rose PP (lid), UD Naked (crease), Virgin (browbone), Sin (inner corner), Sidecar (lower lashline) Cheeks: HG Radiant Magenta, HG Luminous as highlighter Lips: Have to Have It lip pencil, MAC Viva Glam Nicki w/ Fold & Tuck Lipglass (to tone down the brightness)


   Just beautiful !


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


>


  Pretty lady, just gorgeous ,  love the bright on you! I was looking for Viva Glam Nicki to wear  today no lie but I couldn't find it! LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Just beautiful !


  Awww thanks my dear!   





Calla88 said:


> Pretty lady, just gorgeous ,  love the bright on you! I was looking for Viva Glam Nicki to wear  today no lie but I couldn't find it! LOL


 Thanks babe.... And I believe you!! We share a brain! I'd love to see it on you! It's a tricky little sucker but when I get a good combo w it, I really like it!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

Naomi! I love this classic look. Your brows and bright lip frame your face nicely.   





NaomiH said:


> Today I've got on my usual foundation, mascara and blush (Bad Girl Gone Good) and highlight (HG Luminous Light) combo along with Lady Danger lippy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It would be like those Celebrity Death Matches! Lol FINISH HIM! Lmfao


I used to LOVE Celebrity Death match!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Y'all are hilarious! *Naomi and Dominique* per usual looking lovely and rocking the bright lips!  My look today  Face is the same  Eyes - MAC's Blonde's  Gold pigment with Stila's Golightly in the crease and a touch of bronzer . MAC's pearlglide liner in Black Line for the upper lash line and mascara  Cheeks- Ticket to Brazil bronzer with MAC's Rio MSF to highlight and Benefits' Rockatuer blush  Lips- MAC's Tart & Trendy  The Enabling thread would be hilarious!


Thank you much and that sounds like a lovely look you had!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Naomi! I love this classic look. Your brows and bright lip frame your face nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Eyes: Fresco Rose PP (lid), UD Naked (crease), Virgin (browbone), Sin (inner corner), Sidecar (lower lashline) Cheeks: HG Radiant Magenta, HG Luminous as highlighter Lips: Have to Have It lip pencil, MAC Viva Glam Nicki w/ Fold & Tuck Lipglass (to tone down the brightness)


I already said it, but I'll say it again. You look freaking gorgeous.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Y'all are hilarious! *Naomi and Dominique* per usual looking lovely and rocking the bright lips!  My look today  Face is the same  Eyes - MAC's Blonde's  Gold pigment with Stila's Golightly in the crease and a touch of bronzer . MAC's pearlglide liner in Black Line for the upper lash line and mascara  Cheeks- Ticket to Brazil bronzer with MAC's Rio MSF to highlight and Benefits' Rockatuer blush  Lips- MAC's Tart & Trendy  The Enabling thread would be hilarious!


   Calla, this sounds cute! I want to try a Mac pigment (or a pigment in general) but am sure that I'll put my eye out. Lol.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you very much! :bouquet:


  I'm all about framing the face. My daughter used to get her eyebrows threaded and the woman would leave my daughter with one strand over each eye and called that a brow. I begged my daughter to let her brows grow in because brows frame your face along with the lips. I finally convinced her to let the brows grow in and to start wearing color on her lips (but it is gloss) and she looks like a put together young woman now. She now takes pleasure on telling me that I look like Chewbacca when I need to get brows done. Lol.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pixie you always looks so gorgeous!   





PixieDancer said:


> Eyes: Fresco Rose PP (lid), UD Naked (crease), Virgin (browbone), Sin (inner corner), Sidecar (lower lashline) Cheeks: HG Radiant Magenta, HG Luminous as highlighter Lips: Have to Have It lip pencil, MAC Viva Glam Nicki w/ Fold & Tuck Lipglass (to tone down the brightness)


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm all about framing the face. My daughter used to get her eyebrows threaded and the woman would leave my daughter with one strand over each eye and called that a brow. I begged my daughter to let her brows grow in because brows frame your face along with the lips. I finally convinced her to let the brows grow in and to start wearing color on her lips (but it is gloss) and she looks like a put together young woman now. She now takes pleasure on telling me that I look like Chewbacca when I need to get brows done. Lol.


Brows are so important! If you have bad brows it just throws everything off! I actually just changed the shape of mine slightly a few months ago to this and I'm wondering why I didn't do it sooner as I think they look much better. (In bad need of a plucking or waxing at the moment) I'm glad you got her to see the light in regards to shaping your brows properly and lol @ Chewbacca!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

Surprisingly I didnt get anything! I'd already purchased the YSL kiss and blush and Clinique super primer corrects dullness in deeper skins (that's a mouthful) during the sale.  And I didn't "need" anything...and then I started thinking about my own spending behavior and how I intended for June to be a makeup no buy. So I exited out of the Nordstrom window and went to sleep. Of course, first thing this morning, I started thinking about the stuff that I missed out on since the sale ended. Lol.   





Prettypackages said:


> Pretty!  what did you get?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I already said it, but I'll say it again. You look freaking gorgeous.





meka72 said:


> Pixie you always looks so gorgeous!


  Thank you my sweet girlies!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today I've got on my usual foundation, mascara and blush (Bad Girl Gone Good) and highlight (HG Luminous Light) combo along with Lady Danger lippy.


 
  beautiful ladies!!! loving the pics. 

@NaomiH i think my favorite of you so far is today's instragram LOL loved it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> beautiful ladies!!! loving the pics.   @NaomiH  i think my favorite of you so far is today's instragram LOL loved it!!


LMAO! Why thank you!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Calla, this sounds cute! I want to try a Mac pigment (or a pigment in general) but am sure that I'll put my eye out. Lol.


*Meka,* pigments are so easy to use a bit messy but I tap a little in the the lid of the jar, dampen my brush if I'm using a mixing medium if not I just pack it on with medium size shader brush and done. Do a deepening of the crease and done!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 11, 2014)

Trying to catch up but too tired to write about anything except: you all look beautiful in the pics posted! I love seeing you rock the brights!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Meka,* pigments are so easy to use a bit messy but I tap a little in the the lid of the jar, dampen my brush if I'm using a mixing medium if not I just pack it on with medium size shader brush and done. Do a deepening of the crease and done!


  You make it sound so easy. I'm thinking about ordering some Makeup Geek stuff. I think she has pigments. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Meka,* pigments are so easy to use a bit messy but I tap a little in the the lid of the jar, dampen my brush if I'm using a mixing medium if not I just pack it on with medium size shader brush and done. Do a deepening of the crease and done!
> I REALLY need to use my pigments more! Too much makeup I guess! LOL
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *meka72*
> ...


  MUG has some piggies I've been lusting after for a long time... I think two of them are called Vegas Lights & Utopia!! They have rave reviews!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> MUG has some piggies I've been lusting after for a long time... I think two of them are called Vegas Lights & Utopia!! They have rave reviews!


  Those are the two that I'd definitely like to get. Utopia is OOS but Vegaa Lights is available.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Those are the two that I'd definitely like to get. Utopia is OOS but Vegaa Lights is available.


  If you get them.... let me know how you like them! They look amazing!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello ladies! Just finished reading 6 pages of this thread. Sorry for falling of the face of the earth. We had over 100 degrees with a lot of thunderstorms during the last days and I got slowly cooked in our appartment. We don't have AC and are directly under the roof and I swear it felt like 120 at some point. I'm so not a summer person!  I stopped wearing MU because it melted off my face and when I went out I wore gloss because I was afraid of my lippies melting in my handbag.  You all look glorious! This is my fave theme month so far. Just loving to see and hear about all your looks!  I managed to wear both WMS and Sail la Vie before it became so hot. Today I'm on a little business trip and am wearing a simple face with Bareness blush, super neutral eyes and Star Quality csg. It slowly gets cooler and I hope to use some MU at the weekend!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today I've got on my usual foundation, mascara and blush (Bad Girl Gone Good) and highlight (HG Luminous Light) combo along with Lady Danger lippy.
> 
> 
> Love these colors on you.
> ...


  How do you like those primers?



  Nothing again for me today...  Rainy, and didn't leave the house.  I had an intense workout that made me really sleepy. LOL  Weird day for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Love these colors on you.
> 
> How do you like those primers?
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today I'm on a little business trip and am wearing a simple face with Bareness blush, super neutral eyes and Star Quality csg. It slowly gets cooler and I hope to use some MU at the weekend!


  Oh that sounds awful, I hope it cools off for you soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Bright of the day is: Crosswires!
  I'm also using Seduced at Sea blush & Hourglass Ambient powder in Luminous Light


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Better lit and more serious faced version of the photo posted above.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

No bright makeup today I was not in the mood for it, just a Chanel glossimer. It is hot today so I decided low, low makeup .


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Bright of the day is: Crosswires! I'm also using Seduced at Sea blush & Hourglass Ambient powder in Luminous Light


  Lol  what is the matter with you ? ^^


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol what is the matter with you ? ^^


  It's hard to say.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2014)

LOL @ it's hard to say.  I have one of those pics from Candy Yum Yum.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL @ it's hard to say.  I have one of those pics from Candy Yum Yum.


  Every time I put CYY on straight from the tube I do a pretty ridiculous face myself. lol


----------



## singer82 (Jun 12, 2014)

Alrighty this is my first time here so be gentle lol. Pixie suggested this thread to me. So we get a monthly makeup theme correct? Saw that it's bright lippy month.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's hard to say.








I was wondering. well how would Gerard react to that ? LOL


----------



## aradhana (Jun 12, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Alrighty this is my first time here so be gentle lol. Pixie suggested this thread to me. So we get a monthly makeup theme correct? Saw that it's bright lippy month.


  welcome!!! we are a friendly bunch so don't worry!  I think it's generally brights this month, but a bunch of us have a lot of bright lipsticks we want to use so some of us are focusing on that. But feel free to interpret as you wish and whatever suits your stash! Medgal made a weekly breakdown according to colour family if you want to use that it's posted a few times earlier in the thread...but it's just a guide in case you need inspiration...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Today, this very afternoon I purchased *Givenchy Fuschia Irrésistible. *



Honestly I would recommand it and give a A+. Deserves it really.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks!  So some peeps are going by the guide and some are just using particular shades to Use up? And I found the guide that's very helpful! 


aradhana said:


> welcome!!! we are a friendly bunch so don't worry!  I think it's generally brights this month, but a bunch of us have a lot of bright lipsticks we want to use so some of us are focusing on that. But feel free to interpret as you wish and whatever suits your stash! Medgal made a weekly breakdown according to colour family if you want to use that it's posted a few times earlier in the thread...but it's just a guide in case you need inspiration...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!  I even had the thought of doing bright eyeshadow and nude lippies b/c I have to get through my nudes...  SO, it's exactly how you want to interpret it.  I love the breakdown Medgal provided.  Made it easier.  LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I was wondering. well how would Gerard react to that ? LOL


  If Gerard doesn't like my goofy side he can go kick rocks! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Alrighty this is my first time here so be gentle lol. Pixie suggested this thread to me. So we get a monthly makeup theme correct? Saw that it's bright lippy month.








 welcome to the thread girl!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If Gerard doesn't like my goofy side he can go kick rocks! lol









Poor Gerard really ! But he will lol !


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm like a little grumpy toddler with its arms folded onto themselves, pouting, while everyone posts their beautiful faces each day! LOL at me and my plan to stick with weekly round-up posts! 

  P.S. @Medgal07 I ordered Crystal Baby! I can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 12, 2014)

I wore the primer today and really liked it. A woman on another board raved that this was the best primer she had ever used so of course I had to try it. Lol. I'll keep you posted if things change.   





Prettypackages said:


> How do you like those primers?


----------



## meka72 (Jun 12, 2014)

Glad you're back! Stay safe in the heat.   





Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! Just finished reading 6 pages of this thread. Sorry for falling of the face of the earth. We had over 100 degrees with a lot of thunderstorms during the last days and I got slowly cooked in our appartment. We don't have AC and are directly under the roof and I swear it felt like 120 at some point. I'm so not a summer person!  I stopped wearing MU because it melted off my face and when I went out I wore gloss because I was afraid of my lippies melting in my handbag.  You all look glorious! This is my fave theme month so far. Just loving to see and hear about all your looks!  I managed to wear both WMS and Sail la Vie before it became so hot. Today I'm on a little business trip and am wearing a simple face with Bareness blush, super neutral eyes and Star Quality csg. It slowly gets cooler and I hope to use some MU at the weekend!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seduced at Sea looks so much better on you. My daughter might be your complexion so it is good to know that it will show up well on her. It is very very subtle on me.   





NaomiH said:


> Better lit and more serious faced version of the photo posted above.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yep, that's it exactly. I "try" to stay on theme but end up off in left field sometime.  Okay, most times.   





singer82 said:


> Thanks!  So some peeps are going by the guide and some are just using particular shades to Use up? And I found the guide that's very helpful!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Seduced at Sea looks so much better on you. My daughter might be your complexion so it is good to know that it will show up well on her. It is very very subtle on me.


Thank you! I may or may not of set my blush brush from subtle cheeks to whore cheeks this morning though and went a tad heavy handed. :haha: I'm an NC44 for reference, so if she's around that range I'd say it'd definitely work on her and be lovely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yep, me too!  I use it with my Silver Dusk, which I love, but the shimmer can quickly get out of control with other brushes.


  Yes---I'm a total amateur and learned that quickly.  I LOVE Silver Dusk... I need to  make an effort to use it again!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today I've got on my usual foundation, mascara and blush (Bad Girl Gone Good) and highlight (HG Luminous Light) combo along with Lady Danger lippy.


 Stunning Dominique---LD it pulls more red on you....is that accurate?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *Ok... just stay in my line for ALLTHEKISSES! Pow*! LD should be your signature red lippie! (Until you post another red lipstick pic in which case I will want THAT one to be your signature red! HeeHee)
> 
> I have looked at ED a few times. It looks beautiful on you! And I LOVE that you paired it with the blue nail polish! Great combo!!


  You're too funny Pix...I agree!  LD is awesome on Naomi


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you , I love the Mineralize formula esp. in summer. *The np, well I would recommand it strongly* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I agree-----Dior Sailor is a VERY nice blue NP


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066] I didn't wear makeup on Tuesday[/COLOR]hboy:     [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=FF0066]Stunning Dominique---LD it pulls more red on you....is that accurate?[/COLOR]


Just a touch, but you can definitely tell it's a red-orange on me. Wish it hadn't been so overcast yesterday morning. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066] You're too funny Pix...I agree!  LD is awesome on Naomi[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure what I'm trying to get you to buy, but that doesn't even matter at this point, so...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *That would be @Dolly Snow and her "gang"!!! LOL She needs to start a "BUYALLTHETHINGS" thread and challenge "Low-Buy" thread to a dual! LOL*
> 
> OMG! This made me pee my pants! LMFAOOOO!
> 
> SEE! You and @Dolly Snow are on "Enabling Auto Pilot!" Back away from that poking stick... HeeHee


 Oh the addicts would win for sure!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Y'all are hilarious! *Naomi and Dominique* per usual looking lovely and rocking the bright lips!
> 
> My look today
> 
> ...


 Sounds really very nice Calla


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Pretty lady, just gorgeous ,  love the bright on you! I was looking for Viva Glam Nicki to wear  today no lie but I couldn't find it! LOL


  That's funny. I had picked up my VGN and put it back to wear Vegas Volt!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today I'm on a little business trip and am wearing a simple face with Bareness blush, super neutral eyes and Star Quality csg. It slowly gets cooler and I hope to use some MU at the weekend!






Ahoy Anneri!  I thought of you today because my Burberry Pale Barley arrived today.  I'm so glad you twisted my arm & threatened to toss me off a building recommended it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Better lit and more serious faced version of the photo posted above.


  You look pretty even though you look like you're up to something!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's hard to say.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=FF0066] I roared when I saw this!!!  You still look super cute!![/COLOR]      [COLOR=FF3366] You look pretty even though you look like you're up to something!!![/COLOR]


Thanks Meddy! :bouquet:  Oh I usually am up to something.   :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Today, this very afternoon I purchased *Givenchy Fuschia Irrésistible. *
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I would recommand it and give a A+. Deserves it really.


  WOW!!!!!!  Gorgeous, gorgeous color.  Very pretty on you Dominique!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Alrighty this is my first time here so be gentle lol. Pixie suggested this thread to me. So we get a monthly makeup theme correct? Saw that it's bright lippy month.







Hi there Singer82---WELCOME.  You'll be just fine here.  Yes we're doing bright this month---it's unstructured but there's a little guide that you can follow if you wish:

*  Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  *I included
   examples---some fit more than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it
   together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_

  June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)

 *June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., MAC Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)*

  June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC* Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)

 June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)

 June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e., *MAC *Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun)

_* I thought 2 days of purple would be enough since we just did purple this month_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm like a little grumpy toddler with its arms folded onto themselves, pouting, while everyone posts their beautiful faces each day! LOL at me and my plan to stick with weekly round-up posts!
> 
> P.S. @Medgal07 *I ordered Crystal Baby!* I can't wait for it to arrive!!






Yay.  I hope you like it Jaymuhlee


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

I wore Lady at Play on Monday 
Nada on Tuesday 
Vegas Volt on Wednesday 
Force of Love Thursday


This is Lady at Play


----------



## aradhana (Jun 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yuk---is that a squirrel?  They are not my friends!!!   I should have had that when Anneri and others here
> made me buy Burberry Pale (I keep wanting to say pale deacon but that's a cocktail) Barley!  But I didn't...it
> arrived today!
> 
> ...


  not looking...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  oh and that squirrel definitely doesn't look like anybody's friend!
  i use to think they were cute but then i realized how much they terrorize every single person who has a house or a garden!

  so you ladies inspired me today to wear VG nicki. it's a good colour for me shade wise, but i really struggle with these shades that contain a lot of white. my best guess what to do is to wear a darker liner. at first i applied it with soar, which is a good match, but on my lips not enough definition. so i went with naomiH's idea to use heroine lipliner...and narcissus lipgloss over the whole thing. maybe i should have tried it with more to love...





  yesterday i wore dear diary, and something involving the nude quad from pedro lourenco + mekong from nars. actually really liking that quad for going easily with these brights!

  um...why won't spellcheck stop changing my NARS to bars, mars or jars? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyway i think tomorrow i might try party parrot. or impassioned? i dunno.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore Lady at Play on Monday
> Nada on Tuesday
> Vegas Volt on Wednesday
> Force of Love Thursday
> ...


  looks awesome! which other shade is this closest to? i keep  forgetting....


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066]I wore Lady at Play on Monday[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Nada on Tuesday [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Vegas Volt on Wednesday [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Force of Love Thursday[/COLOR]   [COLOR=FF0066]This is Lady at Play[/COLOR]


Holy cow you look fabulous!!! So so gorgeous! :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066]I wore Lady at Play on Monday[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Nada on Tuesday [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Vegas Volt on Wednesday [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Force of Love Thursday[/COLOR]   [COLOR=FF0066]This is Lady at Play[/COLOR]


Stunning


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2014)

aradhana said:


> wow! that looks beautiful!!!
> 
> the guide is a blessing!! i programmed the weeks into my calendar, and have been filling in which lipsticks i've worn and still to wear...
> 
> ...


  You do Meddy, you do! Why is your skin so taught and perfect? It's flawless!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2014)

No makeup for me today, again.  But I'm going out to  Lunch tomorrow, so I'll figure something out.


  I didn't put on makeup, but I'm so proud of my purging/organizing efforts.  I'm the type that writes stuff down on random pieces of paper, copy notes/tips from the board, and have to do list for days...  I'm finally cutting that stuff down and organizing it in a more functional way.  I don't know if it makes a bit of sense in the long haul...  but mind feels clearer.  Still have some major to/do's to tackle though.  UGH...  But at least I know what they are, and where the files are.  I know that was random, but I just had to say it. LOL  Or maybe this is just another way for me to procrastinate.  :/ But I honestly can't function unless everything is in order.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

aradhana said:


> looks awesome! which other shade is this closest to? i keep  forgetting....


   Thanks Aradhana.  Lady at Play and  Ablaze are color dupes, different formula.  LAP is mineralize.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 12, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Alrighty this is my first time here so be gentle lol. Pixie suggested this thread to me. So we get a monthly makeup theme correct? Saw that it's bright lippy month.


  Yay! Gald you came over pretty lady!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066]Oh the addicts would win for sure!!! [/COLOR]:haha:


  I'm sure!! They would drown the low-buyers with their makeup stashes! And we would be at their mercy wo a thing to fight back with... you know us low-buyers have NO makeup at all!! HeeHee :huh:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066] Just Gorgeous Pix!!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=FF0066]Sounds really very nice Calla[/COLOR]


  THANKS boo! xoxo   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF3366] Thanks Aradhana.  Lady at Play and  Ablaze are color dupes, different formula.  LAP is mineralize.[/COLOR]


  Really? I have both! It figures. I always gravitate towards the same darn colors! :thud:


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 12, 2014)

My quotes are all wonky...  Medgal... you look so glowy, like an Angel... a beautiful makeup Angel!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *drooling*  OMG, they are gorgeous... Please swatch!!  So, how did you like the nude quad from Pedro. As far as next Month (please don't rush, that means I have to go back to work) LOL, I like that idea.  Or maybe the opposite of brights?  But it is gonna be J U L Y!!!  I don't wanna give up my brights! LOL We'll figure something out. You do Meddy, you do! Why is your skin so taught and perfect? It's flawless!


 The nude quad is great. But...subtle. It's not my usual look, but maybe that's a good thing. When I do neutral eye shadow its usually a version of a smokey or bedroom eye...the quad just gives a barely there, polished look. I will say, the rose cloud shade kicks up a little dust if you use a fluffy brush. But nothing major.   Maybe next month theme could be jungle? There are neutral earthy colors AND crazy brights...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> **drooling*  OMG, they are gorgeous... Please swatch!!*
> 
> So, how did you like the nude quad from Pedro.
> As far as next Month (please don't rush, that means I have to go back to work) LOL, I like that idea.  Or maybe the opposite of brights?  But it is gonna be J U L Y!!!  I don't wanna give up my brights! LOL We'll figure something out.
> *You do Meddy, you do! Why is your skin so taught and perfect? It's flawless!*


    Did you want swatches of the E/S palettes & the Burberry single?  I'll try to do them Saturday when we're expected to have some decent sunlight.
   Thanks Pretty.  I really have to work at it, but I'm glad I started really young.  I'm currently using and loving some of Dior's skincare line, and I just got Boscia's Konjac 
   Cleansing Sponge & Detoxifying Black Cleanser that a new Specktrette recommended.  I love exfoliating and I do it every night.  I don't know if that's too much or not 
   but an esthetician said it prevents break outs.  When I do have an occasional breakout I treat it with Murad's Acne Spot Fast Fix.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> No makeup for me today, again.  But I'm going out to  Lunch tomorrow, so I'll figure something out.
> 
> 
> I didn't put on makeup, but I'm so proud of my purging/organizing efforts.  I'm the type that writes stuff down on random pieces of paper, copy notes/tips from the board, and have to do list for days...  I'm finally cutting that stuff down and organizing it in a more functional way.  I don't know if it makes a bit of sense in the long haul...  but mind feels clearer.  Still have some major to/do's to tackle though.  UGH...  But at least I know what they are, and where the files are.  I know that was random, but I just had to say it. LOL  Or maybe this is just another way for me to procrastinate.  :/ But I honestly can't function unless everything is in order.
> ...






Thanks Pix!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Maybe next month theme could be jungle? *There are neutral earthy colors AND crazy brights...*


  Oh I like that Aradhana---please remind us next month.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks love! 


NaomiH said:


> welcome to the thread girl!


  Thank you!  Awesome! I don't have many bright oranges but I missed bright pinks. So next go round I'll do pinks instead :nods:  





Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=FF0066]Hi there Singer82---WELCOME.  You'll be just fine here.  Yes we're doing bright this month---it's unstructured but there's a little guide that you can follow if you wish:[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]       [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=800080]  Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  [/COLOR]*[COLOR=800080]I included[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   examples---some fit more [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  *June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., MAC Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC* Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080] June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080] June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e.,[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]*MAC *[/COLOR][COLOR=800080]Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]_* I thought 2 days of purple would be enough since we just did purple this month_[/COLOR][/COLOR]


  Thanks lovely! 


PixieDancer said:


> Yay! Gald you came over pretty lady! I'm sure!! They would drown the low-buyers with their makeup stashes! And we would be at their mercy wo a thing to fight back with... you know us low-buyers have NO makeup at all!! HeeHee :huh: THANKS boo! xoxo Really? I have both! It figures. I always gravitate towards the same darn colors! :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

MAC Elegant Accent lippy with Peaches & Cream blush and Refresh MSF.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just a touch, but you can definitely tell it's a red-orange on me. Wish it hadn't been so overcast yesterday morning. :/


  I have MAC Everyday Diva but not Lady Danger actually . I didńt swatch Lady Danger lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I have MAC Everyday Diva but not Lady Danger actually . I didńt swatch Lady Danger lol


  Lady Danger is a wonderful lippy! Definitely ones of my favorites.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066]  I agree-----Dior Sailor is a VERY nice blue NP[/COLOR]


  Very nice Meddy oh beyond gorgeous. ! I was asked what I was wearing on my nails at the mall but the price well, the girl didńt want to put 27€ ( I fully understand ) the issue is that I do not know about dupes, it is a stunner and the only dupes I can find are the Lancôme summer 2014 one or a YSL one. I do hope she will purchase Sailor, I told her she could not go wrong with Dior np. Really she cannot !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Makeup of the day :   - Guerlain Bubble blush in Pink ( very soft cream formula with a violet scent ) - Givenchy Le Rouge in Fuchsia Irrésistible


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is the blush ( found on the Internet right now ), a lovely colour so easy to apply and so wearable easy to pair with a bright lippie IMO


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066]I wore Lady at Play on Monday[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Nada on Tuesday [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Vegas Volt on Wednesday [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Force of Love Thursday[/COLOR]   [COLOR=FF0066]This is Lady at Play[/COLOR]


  Truly beautiful and I love the hairdo too, gorgeous !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066] I didn't wear makeup on Tuesday[/COLOR]hboy:     [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=FF0066]Stunning Dominique---LD it pulls more red on you....is that accurate?[/COLOR]


  I have just checked it out it looks Red on you ( but I am posting from my iPhone so it is difficult to say ), beautiful on you at any case.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Oh that blush looks lovely!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that blush looks lovely!


  It's lovely and so soft, the texture is awesome. In fact there are 2 shades, the other one is brighter ( soft magenta I would say ).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Givenchy Fruit Défendu*,

  Today I wore Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible and tonight Givenchy Fruit Défendu ! It's not a coral one but clearly an orangey one, very bright indeed.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Fruit Défendu*,
> 
> Today I wore Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible and tonight Givenchy Fruit Défendu ! It's not a coral one but clearly an orangey one, very bright indeed.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Fruit Défendu*,
> 
> Today I wore Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible and tonight Givenchy Fruit Défendu ! It's not a coral one but clearly an orangey one, very bright indeed.


Stunning color! I love this on you. Really liking this , going on my to buy/wishlist ! Love a nice orange lip especially in the summer!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol. Maybe wearing bright blush is a NC44 thing because my daughter loved to walk of the house looking "some type of way" with brighr cheeks and her otherwise barely there Look for the remainder of her face. Nars Exhibit A was true to pan on her face. Every.Damn.Day. I'm going to blame her blush brush. I upgraded her from ELF to the sephora blush brush and her cheeks are so much more toned down.   





NaomiH said:


> Thank you! I may or may not of set my blush brush from subtle cheeks to whore cheeks this morning though and went a tad heavy handed. :haha: I'm an NC44 for reference, so if she's around that range I'd say it'd definitely work on her and be lovely.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Lol. Maybe wearing bright blush is a NC44 thing because my daughter loved to walk of the house looking "some type of way" with brighr cheeks and her otherwise barely there Look for the remainder of her face. Nars Exhibit A was true to pan on her face. Every.Damn.Day. I'm going to blame her blush brush. I upgraded her from ELF to the sephora blush brush and her cheeks are so much more toned down.


  Sometimes with the more subtle blushes I get out a little out of control and then have to spend extra time doing extra buffing them out so I don't look like a clown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Exhibit A is such a no nonsense blush, I remember the first time I used it I grossly underestimated it's powers and it was no bueno! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might have to check out that Sephora brush!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Stunning color! I love this on you. Really liking this , going on my to buy/wishlist ! Love a nice orange lip especially in the summer!


  Thank you  . It is LE so far I know, if you want Fruit Défendu well it is now or never all the more as Givenchy launches new shades for Fall 2014. Fruit Défendu is really like a mango fruit, same colour really !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :eyelove:


  Yes great colour it would be perfect on you ! It is so bright and vibrant.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Fruit Défendu*,
> 
> Today I wore Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible and tonight Givenchy Fruit Défendu ! It's not a coral one but clearly an orangey one, very bright indeed.


 
  I want this!!!!  Going on the list.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes great colour it would be perfect on you ! It is so bright and vibrant.


  I might have to add it to my list!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhhh even like a Carnivale theme!    I want this!!!!  Going on the list.


  It is LE here ( so far I know ), and you already have the Chanel Fall collection on their website, it means hurry up  !


----------



## meka72 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sometimes with the more subtle blushes I get out a little out of control and then have to spend extra time doing extra buffing them out so I don't look like a clown. :haha:  Exhibit A is such a no nonsense blush, I remember the first time I used it I grossly underestimated it's powers and it was no bueno! :shock: I might have to check out that Sephora brush!


  I have the same brush and really like it. I Bought it when I first started wearing blush and it works perfectly if you dont know what you're doing with blush. I feel like I've graduated to a fluffier blush. I haven't figured out which brush that will be yet. I want to order a couple of Hakuhodo brushes and a brush blush might be one.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 13, 2014)

@Dominique33, I've been wanting to try Givenchy makeup and the lipstick that you just posted might be where I start. It looks great on you, just like the  Iipstick from yesterday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Fruit Défendu*,  Today I wore Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible and tonight Givenchy Fruit Défendu ! It's not a coral one but clearly an orangey one, very bright indeed.


That's beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

OMG everyone wants it now lol, I hope you will find it in the US. I have no idea if it's LE or permanent in the US.





*Scarlet Ibis *( 1st one )
*Fruit Défendu*

  Fruit Défendu is more orange.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 13, 2014)

I went through my lipstick drawer to organize and to look for coral lipsticks. Turns out, I don look so good in coral lipstick. I have one maybe two coral lipsticks. I have the Loreal coral tattoo liquid lipstick (drugstore version of YSL Lip stain) that I only wear with Nars Wonder lip gloss on top. I'm unsure if the Mac Dreaming Dahlia is coral or a shade of orange that I don't like, which would explain why I don't wear it.  This week' I didn't really wear my berry/pinks either. I'm all over next week's bright reds though!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Iipstick from yesterday!


Thank you  I was not a Givenchy woman at all before, but le Rouge is truly a gorgeous lipstick. ( it won many beauty prizes and awards ), the only issue is the price 34,50 € here. The price aside, it's a beautiful texture/formula, I now have 5 ( Rose d'Exception LE, Carmin Escarpin, Fruit Défendu LE, Rose Dentelle and Fuchsia Irrésistible I wore it yesterday and today ). Next Fall I will pick up more, Framboise Velours is a beauty, to die for IMO.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG everyone wants it now lol, I hope you will find it in the US. I have no idea if it's LE or permanent in the US.
> 
> *Scarlet Ibis* ( 1st one ) *Fruit Défendu*  Fruit Défendu is more orange.


both so pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG everyone wants it now lol, I hope you will find it in the US. I have no idea if it's LE or permanent in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't find Fruit Défendu on any sites here.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Drool worth 





but I am not an enabler !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't find Fruit Défendu on any sites here.


There are 23 shades available on Sephora US, but no Fruit Défendu. Mandarine Boléro looks very pretty, so is Fuchsia Irrésistible in fact


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't find Fruit Défendu on any sites here.


Me neither and I even translated the name. When I googled it Spehora france website came up and only non US bloggers reviewing it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> There are 23 shades available on Sephora US, but no Fruit Défendu. Mandarine Boléro looks very pretty, so is Fuchsia Irrésistible in fact


  I was eye balling MB and think I will eventually end up with it, but I want FD! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Me neither and I even translated the name. When I googled it Spehora france website came up and only non US bloggers reviewing it!


  Hmmm....I wonder if Sephora France ships to the UK.......


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if Sephora France ships to the UK.......


lol to the UK ? They do ship to the UK but not to the US.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol to the UK ? They do ship to the UK but not to the US.


  Well then, I'm just going to have to tell Fancy Pants to be expecting a package from Sephora. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well then, I'm just going to have to tell Fancy Pants to be expecting a package from Sephora. lol


Lmao


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well then, I'm just going to have to tell Fancy Pants to be expecting a package from Sephora. lol


Luckily my cousin leaves for Paris on the 18th, let's see if I can bribe her to bring me back that lipstick LOL!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well then, I'm just going to have to tell Fancy Pants to be expecting a package from Sephora. lol


LOL !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Luckily my cousin leaves for Paris on the 18th, let's see if I can bribe her to bring me back that lipstick LOL!








 this would be great !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Elegant Accent lippy with Peaches & Cream blush and Refresh MSF.


 Elegant Accent is pretty on you Naomi.  I love your photos because your eyes are very expressive---like right now they're saying, "when you take your eyes off me I'm 
  eating your cookie." In fact I could pen a little book---'*A Story as Told by Naomi's Eyes'*,  Stay tuned.......

  I don't think I've purchased any MAC products since last year---until now, so I had no idea about Elegant Accent.   I must say, I like it a lot!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Luckily my cousin leaves for Paris on the 18th, let's see if I can bribe her to bring me back that lipstick LOL!


  Oh nice!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Elegant Accent is pretty on you Naomi.  I love your photos because your eyes are very expressive---like right now they're saying, "when you take your eyes off me I'm
> eating your cookie." In fact I could pen a little book---'*A Story as Told by Naomi's Eyes'*,  Stay tuned.......
> 
> I don't think I've purchased any MAC products since last year---until now, so I had no idea about Elegant Accent.   I must say, I like it a lot!!!


  You're too kind, Meddy! Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I found it at my CCO a few months ago and decided I "needed" it! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is a lovely colour, Naomi and it goes well with... blue !


----------



## Anneri (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sounds awful, I hope it cools off for you soon!


  Thank you! It actually did. It dropped to 70-80. i can live with that!  





meka72 said:


> Glad you're back! Stay safe in the heat.


  Thank you meka!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066]Ahoy Anneri!  I thought of you today because my Burberry Pale Barley arrived today.  I'm so glad you twisted my arm & threatened to toss me off a building recommended it   [/COLOR]


  Hahaha Med! Whaaaaaat, meeeeee?! I didn't do something even remotely like that! Never!!! (Do you like it?)   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066]I wore Lady at Play on Monday[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Nada on Tuesday [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Vegas Volt on Wednesday [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]Force of Love Thursday[/COLOR]   [COLOR=FF0066]This is Lady at Play[/COLOR]


  Gosh woman, you're so beautiful it's unreal!  





NaomiH said:


> MAC Elegant Accent lippy with Peaches & Cream blush and Refresh MSF.


  So very pretty! Love it.  





Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Fruit Défendu*,  Today I wore Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible and tonight Givenchy Fruit Défendu ! It's not a coral one but clearly an orangey one, very bright indeed.


  Haha Dominique, looks like you managed to enable nearly everybody in this thread! Gorgeous colour on you.  Welcome Singer to the thread!  I did a very simple face again, but for a change I wore At Dusk EDB and Chanel Moon River with a dark blue Liner on my eyes. On my lips I wore Guerlain Rouge Automatique Reflex. It was nice, but after a while it really started to bother me that the shirt I was wearing was about half a shade darker than the lippie and the whole look was slightly off.  I still have four coral lippies I want to wear - TF True Coral, Mac Hibiscus, Mac Scarlet Inis and Viva Glam Nicki (that's a hard shade to wear for me. But I'll try!).  On another note I'm really annoyed with myself - today I dropped my Kindle and it broke. I immediately had to get a new one because I cannot live without my books, but that took a chunk out of my MU and clothes fund which is so annoying! I wanted to buy some np and don't know if I can afford it right now. Bother.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> On another note I'm really annoyed with myself - today I dropped my Kindle and it broke. I immediately had to get a new one because I cannot live without my books, but that took a chunk out of my MU and clothes fund which is so annoying! I wanted to buy some np and don't know if I can afford it right now. Bother.


Yes Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but blame Nicolas Degennes,  Givenchy Artistic Director in fact !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you very much @Anneri! That sounds like a pretty look you had yourself and that stinks about your Kindle.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> On another note I'm really annoyed with myself - today I dropped my Kindle and it broke. I immediately had to get a new one because I cannot live without my books, but that took a chunk out of my MU and clothes fund which is so annoying! I wanted to buy some np and don't know if I can afford it right now. Bother.


A subtle makeup 
  So bad you dropped your kindle, I keep breaking things for some reason, well what to say, no you cannot live without your books !


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 13, 2014)

Lips: Sephora Rouge Lipstick in Samba w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil and MAC Strange Potion Lipglass Eyes: Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Pink (lid), Taupe & Mauve (crease), Cream (browbone), Lt. Bronze (lower lashline)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *On another note I'm really annoyed with myself - today I dropped my Kindle and it broke. I immediately had to get a new one because I cannot live without my books, but that took a chunk out of my MU and clothes fund which is so annoying! I wanted to buy some np and don't know if I can afford it right now. Bother.*






I love it Anneri.  I wore Friday, the day after it arrived.  I wore a little color w/it and just a dab of carbon in the outer vee---game on---love it.  Thanks for forcing   
      encouraging me to get it.

      Oh know to breaking your Kindle---replacing it was a must for you---you can't be carrying stacks of books on your travels. Mine is dying---it does't hold a charge for
      very long---so annoying.  I downloaded the Kindle app to my iPad so I can continue reading my Kindle books.  It syncs really well so I alternate devices because of 
      the battery issue.  So, what are you currently reading?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Eyes: Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Pink (lid), Taupe & Mauve (crease), Cream (browbone), Lt. Bronze (lower lashline)


 Samba is gorgeous Pix!  



Love the look you put together here!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well then, I'm just going to have to tell Fancy Pants to be expecting a package from Sephora. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:


  Makeup of the day, just a lippie   Bourjois Color Boost in " Peach on the Beach "


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 14, 2014)

OK, LOL that we were all looking for that Givenchy lipstick. AND I'm pouting cuz I don't have a hook up.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique, is the Givenchy Fruit Defendu a Rouge Interdit lipstick? We have English names for them over here, so could yours be No 14 in Fruity Orange?


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Dominique, is the Givenchy Fruit Defendu a Rouge Interdit lipstick? We have English names for them over here, so could yours be No 14 in Fruity Orange?


I wondered about that but I couldn't tell from the manufacturer's swatch and that isn't a literal translation. Hopefully it is so I can get it this week!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Dominique, is the Givenchy Fruit Defendu a Rouge Interdit lipstick? We have English names for them over here, so could yours be No 14 in Fruity Orange?


In fact, Fruit Défendu belongs to the " Le Rouge " range, *the packaging is made of steel and leather *( 34,50 € here ).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I wondered about that but I couldn't tell from the manufacturer's swatch and that isn't a literal translation. Hopefully it is so I can get it this week!


  No Calla, you're right, it isn't a literal translation at all. BUT the fact is that *Fruity Orange is a Rouge Interdit. *I would gladly help but sending it from France would cost a lot of money, more than the lipstick itself ( shipping costs, tracking and insurance ).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

We have the same name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here Fruity Orange ( Rouge Interdit ), I checked it out a few minutes ago.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> We have the same name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dominique! Fruity Orange looks like a pretty color but the Fruit Défendu really made an impact on me and you looked so fabulous wearing it. So I'm still trying to get it! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks Dominique! Fruity Orange looks like a pretty color but the Fruit Défendu really made an impact on me and you looked so fabulous wearing it. So I'm still trying to get it! lol


  Yes I know, if you cannot get it try Mandarine Boléro it looks gorgeous too . Or maybe you could order it on a British online store, I think the shipping costs would be less pricey.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 14, 2014)

on a kindle reading at moment and it won't let me quote pics again but you all look beautiful and are serious enablers... ahhh you should see my little notebook on my cell full of all these new colors to check out LOL

 "*June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., MAC Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)"*

  These may not be in correct order but close enough...
  MAC Flamingo
MAC Betty Bright
  Smashbox Splendid
  Dior Coral Glow
  Clinique Sugared Grapefruit 
  and
  MAC Dodgy Girl- ok so i know it's purple but I put Chanel Sunny on top so it counts!!! haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Lol. Maybe wearing bright blush is a NC44 thing because my daughter loved to walk of the house looking "some type of way" with brighr cheeks and her otherwise barely there Look for the remainder of her face. Nars Exhibit A was true to pan on her face. Every.Damn.Day. I'm going to blame her blush brush. I upgraded her from ELF to the sephora blush brush and her cheeks are so much more toned down.


   Meka that is too funny & so precious----LOL at upgrading your daughters brush


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Luckily my cousin leaves for Paris on the 18th, let's see if I can bribe her to bring me back that lipstick LOL!






Oh Lordy----Dominique has put the fire under us w/this lipstick----it is beyond pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, LOL that we were all looking for that Givenchy lipstick. AND I'm pouting cuz I don't have a hook up.
> I don't either Pretty---we'll have to buy something else to console ourselves.
> 
> 
> ...


 Dominique you select the absolute prettiest colors ever!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

I wore Chanel's Rouge Allure Luminous Intense*, Melodieuse *(Coral Red) 136 on Saturday.  I'm so in
love w/this lipstick.  The rest of my look didn't deviate much from what I've been wearing.  Thanks to Anneri
I've worn Burberry's Pale Barley for the past 3 days---it's beautiful & so easy to wear. I also wore MAC's MSF 
in Rio, which I've not worn in quite some time.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Dominique *has the best lippies loving all of them, thanks for your help with Givenchy lipstick! * Medgal *so happy you decided to get, Pale Barley, it  is the perfect eyeshadow for easy everyday looks! LOVE IT!  *Anneri* a job well done ! I also wore Rio this week!

  The last two days of the coral week , I wore Mac's Force of Love and Revlon lip balm Matte 235  in Mischievous! I really love the Revlon lip balms .

  This week will be interesting because I struggle with a true red lip. It's either a orangey red , pinky red or more rarely a neutral tone red which can be hard to find for me. So many love Ruby & Riri Woo neither did anything for me or Chanel No 5. So i will take it day by day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Makeup of the day, just a lippie   Bourjois Color Boost in " Peach on the Beach "


:thud: stunning


----------



## Anneri (Jun 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF3366] I knew it----and I love it you little rascal[/COLOR]    :yahoo: [COLOR=FF0066]I love it Anneri.  I wore Friday, the day after it arrived.  I wore a little color w/it and just a dab of carbon in the outer vee---game on---love it.  Thanks for forcing   [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]      encouraging me to get it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066] [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]      Oh know to breaking your Kindle---replacing it was a must for you---you can't be carrying stacks of books on your travels. Mine is dying---it [/COLOR][COLOR=FF0066]does't hold a charge for[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]      very long---so annoying.  [/COLOR][COLOR=FF0066]I downloaded the Kindle app to my iPad so I can continue reading my Kindle books.  It syncs really well so I alternate devices because of[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]      the battery issue.  So, what are you currently reading?[/COLOR]


  So happy that you love PB! *happydance* Right now I'm rereading the whole Dresden file series because a new book just came out and I didn't remember the old ones well. I'm also reading The Joys and Sorrows of Work by Alain de Botton, a great contemporary philosopher. I love his prose! And third there's The Victorian City - Life in Dickens' London. I tend to read too many books at once! Eek!  Yesterday I wore Hibiscus with a very simple eye (basically just Liner and mascara) and Have a lovely Day blush.  Today it's the simple eye again with Clinique peach Pop and TF True Coral!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2014)

Todaý is Fathers ´ Day I will catch up tonight  Makeup of the day   - Chanel JC blush in Rouge ( a touch ) - Dior fluid stick in Pandore


----------



## meka72 (Jun 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF3366] Meka that is too funny & so precious----LOL at upgrading your daughters brush[/COLOR]:haha:


  She's entirely too spoiled and thinks that, although she's 23, I'm supposed to take care of her skincare and makeup needs. She likes to remind me that I know that she only wears Nars! Not that she's buying Nars, of course.   I'm all ready for red week!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 15, 2014)

Personally, I think that we should plan a field trip to Paris to buy the Givenchy lipstick.  And we could just show up at Dominique's doorstep with sleeping bags. Lol.  I'll use any excuse to get back to France.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Personally, I think that we should plan a field trip to Paris to buy the Givenchy lipstick.  And we could just show up at Dominique's doorstep with sleeping bags. Lol.  I'll use any excuse to get back to France.


  LOL well for 1 lipstick ))) you would not have to bring your sleeping bags though, lol but How many of you need that lippie btw ? I don ´ t even know if there are enough in stock but ok pack your luggage.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, I didn't manage to wear my lipsticks each day this round! I pretty much stayed in bed all day yesterday thanks to mother nature but here's how the rest of the week went:

*Sunday, June 8th: *I wore Sonia Kashuk _Sunkissed_. I enjoyed this color even though I initially thought it was too peachy for me.





*Monday, June 9th:* I wore bareMinerals _Light it Up_ for the first time! It's way stickier than I imagined it would be. I like the color but the formula's a little weird... It's high shine so I guess I'll just treat it like a gloss?





  Awkward action shot courtesy of my husband mid-dog-walk!

*Tuesday, June 10th:* I wore Revlon _Coral Berry. _This totally reads orange on me despite its name. I love all Super Lustrous lipsticks so it's staying!
*Wednesday, June 11th: *I wore Too Faced _Bon Bon_ and, you guessed it, another first-time wear. High shine and really nice. I definitely want more TF lipsticks.
*Thursday, June 12th: *I wore Revlon _Snow Peach._ It's *so* bright that I never wear it at full opacity, which I guess is a good thing since it's LE and I can savor it?





*Friday, June 13th:* I wore MAC _Toying Around_ and it was true love! Can't wait to wear it all summer!
*Saturday, June 14th:* Nothing


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Gorgeous Anneri!!!!!  Love, love, love this look---very sophisticated & sexy!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Good for you reading multiple books at once---My OCD insists that I leave nothing unfinished, so I have to finish one before starting another---crazy I know


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Well, I didn't manage to wear my lipsticks each day this round! I pretty much stayed in bed all day yesterday thanks to mother nature but here's how the rest of the week went:
> 
> *Sunday, June 8th: *I wore Sonia Kashuk _Sunkissed_. I enjoyed this color even though I initially thought it was too peachy for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Personally, I think that we should plan a field trip to Paris to buy the Givenchy lipstick. And we could just show up at Dominique's doorstep with sleeping bags. Lol. I'll use any excuse to get back to France.






Oh I'm in!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm all ready for red week!






It's so hard no to spoil them!!!   

     Yes----bring on the reds!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Both are gorgeous Dominique.  How do you like Pandore?  The pigmentation is crazy good but the staying power
   is non-existent.  I'm using Pandore and the one other Dior Fluid Stick like lip glosses.  I think I wore Pandore over Lady At Play---loved it,
   but it's really awful on its own.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2014)

In addition to  MAC's Lady at Play, Vegas Volt and Force of Love and Costa Chic, I wore Chanel's Melodieuse (Coral Red)136
*L’eclatante* (Coral) *42*



*READY FOR RED*








    ETA:  Just examples
*June 15 - 21  Bright Reds *      (i.e., MAC Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ready  !!!  My makeup ( simple combo as always )   - Chanel  JC blush in Accent  - Dior Diorific in Diva


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Dominique* on her lipstick games as usual! *Jaymuhlee *nice weekly round up , all of those lipsticks looked so pretty on you!

  Nice choices *Medgal*, trying to embrace red week, so yesterday I wore Theodora lip  crayon from UD  OZ palette in Theodora ! It's a nice rich glossy red! Not sure about today;s red lip.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It is a lovely colour, Naomi and it goes well with... blue !


  Thanks Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

@Dominique33 I love all your lippy swatches!

@Jaymuhlee you look beautiful in your pics and those swatches are very helpful!

@Anneri You look fabulous

@Starlight77 Great lippy pics!

@Medgal07 I bet you looked gorgeous in your looks you posted!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Naomi,* some how I missed you pic , I like that color on you, I feel like you can wear any shade of lipstick . Waiting to see what red you where this week, and Dominique because you both past daily pics and I really appreciate it!

*Starlight, *nice list of corals!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

I wore zero makeup all weekend because I was just not in the mood, but I did get motivated enough to slap some on this morning! I did my usual foundation and mascara, highlighted with the highlighter side of the Refresh MSF and used the non highlighter side to set my foundation. I also used Delphic bronzer as a blush and Cranberry lip liner with Out for Passion Huggable over top.
  Don't mind my hair either, I put a bandana over top so my bun wouldn't get messed up driving into work this morning since I have to have the windows down due to my ac crapping out.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi,* some how I missed you pic , I like that color on you, I feel like you can wear any shade of lipstick . Waiting to see what red you where this week, and Dominique because you both past daily pics and I really appreciate it!
> 
> *Starlight, *nice list of corals!


  Thank you kindly, Calla! I do have a hard time using really yellow based lippies.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF3366] Both are gorgeous Dominique.  How do you like Pandore?  The pigmentation is crazy good but the staying power[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF3366]   is non-existent.  I'm using Pandore and the one other Dior Fluid Stick like lip glosses.  I think I wore Pandore over Lady At Play---loved it,[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF3366]   but it's really awful on its own.[/COLOR]


  Pandore is great when just applied ( like on the picture) but it does not wear long at all, I use it quite often though, it is bright and so wearable. Layered to a max it wears longer.  Using it as a gloss is a good option, a layered gloss in fact.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF3366]   I don't either Pretty---we'll have to buy something else to console ourselves. :crybaby:  I've already started---a few[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF3366]  items from the Chanel fall [/COLOR][COLOR=FF3366]collection.[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF3366]   :haha:  I'm starting to feel a little bit bette[/COLOR]r   [COLOR=FF3366]Dominique you select the absolute prettiest colors ever!!!  Love it!!![/COLOR]


  The fact is that I am a lipstick woman lol I want and need more, this one is from the 2013 collection, Bourjois has pretty lippies. ( and not pricey 12-15€ ). I love the name Peach on the Beach lol Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wore zero makeup all weekend because I was just not in the mood, but I did get motivated enough to slap some on this morning! I did my usual foundation and mascara, highlighted with the highlighter side of the Refresh MSF and used the non highlighter side to set my foundation. I also used Delphic bronzer as a blush and Cranberry lip liner with Out for Passion Huggable over top. Don't mind my hair either, I put a bandana over top so my bun wouldn't get messed up driving into work this morning since I have to have the windows down due to my ac crapping out.


Love it! The little lip combo is fab on you! Love the bandana too imo makes the entire look come together. Weird how hair and accessories on the head can add and enhance! You look beautiful! Oh and your skin looks radiant!  Sucks your ac crapped out :support:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> So happy that you love PB! *happydance* Right now I'm rereading the whole Dresden file series because a new book just came out and I didn't remember the old ones well. I'm also reading The Joys and Sorrows of Work by Alain de Botton, a great contemporary philosopher. I love his prose! And third there's The Victorian City - Life in Dickens' London. I tend to read too many books at once! Eek!  Yesterday I wore Hibiscus with a very simple eye (basically just Liner and mascara) and Have a lovely Day blush.  Today it's the simple eye again with Clinique peach Pop and TF True Coral!


  Just beautiful Anneri. Einfach toll !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Dominique* on her lipstick games as usual! *Jaymuhlee* nice weekly round up , all of those lipsticks looked so pretty on you!  Lol but today I am wearing Accent too   Nice choices *Medgal*, trying to embrace red week, so yesterday I wore Theodora lip  crayon from UD  OZ palette in Theodora ! It's a nice rich glossy red! Not sure about today;s red lip.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sucks your ac crapped out


  Thanks Roomie! I tried to smile and not look so bitchy, but I just couldn't muster it without it looking really awkward this morning. lol. I took the bandana off before getting out of the car, but I totally agree on how much a difference even the littlest accessory can make!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wore zero makeup all weekend because I was just not in the mood, but I did get motivated enough to slap some on this morning! I did my usual foundation and mascara, highlighted with the highlighter side of the Refresh MSF and used the non highlighter side to set my foundation. I also used Delphic bronzer as a blush and Cranberry lip liner with Out for Passion Huggable over top. Don't mind my hair either, I put a bandana over top so my bun wouldn't get messed up driving into work this morning since I have to have the windows down due to my ac crapping out.


  That is fine Halle, a very pretty makeup.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> That is fine Halle, a very pretty makeup.


  LOL @ Halle! Thanks Dominique!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wore zero makeup all weekend because I was just not in the mood, but I did get motivated enough to slap some on this morning! I did my usual foundation and mascara, highlighted with the highlighter side of the Refresh MSF and used the non highlighter side to set my foundation. I also used Delphic bronzer as a blush and Cranberry lip liner with Out for Passion Huggable over top.
> Don't mind my hair either, I put a bandana over top so my bun wouldn't get messed up driving into work this morning since I have to have the windows down due to my ac crapping out.


  Hey thanks for telling me what to do with Refresh. LOL.  I was going to give it away b/c the pink  highlighter part is almost the same as the pink in  the EDSF Shape the Future...     Nice look as always ! 



  Jay, loved the lippies, I want to check a few out. 

  I have the Givenchy Bolero color... it is pretty, but to me, doesn't stand out the way the one Dominique has.  But I'd still recommend it.  It is the grown up version of MAC hibiscus on me.  Of course, it will depend on your lips.  Toying around is pulling orange on me, and not coral.  


  I finally played on Saturday and Sunday.  
  Eyes: Lorelei with an orange in the crease, and Handwriteen to darken the outer corner.  Black liner and mascara. 
  Concealer: Laura Mercier Secret Concealer 5 set with Mac P&P Neutralize Loose.
  Cheeks: MAC EDB Haute Attitude...  I'm so sad MAC hasn't brought this back.  I know I'm about to hit pan soon. 
  lips: So I started out with MAC Cremesheen Gloss Kiss, Kiss, but it wasn't bright enough and then put on Star Quality.   Later that evening I wore Toying around.  it's pulling orange on me, not happy.  I want Coral. 
  face: Nars Caramel concealer where needed and Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra 24H in 450 Suede N. Set with MAC P&P Recharge Loose

  Sunday
  I was going to the PR Fest and a few more BBQ's so I kept it light 
  Eyes: Lorelei with Espresso in crease. Lightly lined with black liner and only one coat of mascara. 
  Concealer: Same
  Cheeks: Same 
  Lips: Star quality, and that evening I switched to MAC Hibiscus (which I L O V E D) until this year with Mangrove and Givenchy 304. 
  Face: Nars Caramel concealer were needed and set with P&P recharge Loose. 

  One of these days, I'll get some pics uploaded. 

  Today, I can't figure out what red to use. 
  I love this challenge though.  Everytime I don't "feel" like putting on makeup, I excited to try a  new color in my stash, and I go put on my face ;-)


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Personally, I think that we should plan a field trip to Paris to buy the Givenchy lipstick. And we could just show up at Dominique's doorstep with sleeping bags. Lol. I'll use any excuse to get back to France.


  Agreed!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhhh, what did you get from the Chanel fall collex... I haven't been keeping up with that one.
> 
> Beautiful!  I am thisclose to buying TF True Coral...
> Very Pretty as always!
> ...


  Thank you! The non highlighter side is pretty darn identical to my skin tone so I've been able to use it like that luckily. lol That sounds like a lovely look you had!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Beautiful Dominique!   I selected a Dior for today too. * I'm wearing Dior MAY from the Transat collex*.  Love the color, love the formula


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Dominique *has the best lippies loving all of them, thanks for your help with Givenchy lipstick! * Medgal so happy you decided to get, Pale Barley, it  is the perfect eyeshadow for easy everyday looks! LOVE IT!  Anneri a job well done ! I also wore Rio this week!*
> 
> The last two days of the coral week , I wore Mac's Force of Love and Revlon lip balm Matte 235  in Mischievous! I really love the Revlon lip balms .
> 
> This week will be interesting because I struggle with a true red lip. It's either a orangey red , pinky red or more rarely a neutral tone red which can be hard to find for me. So many love Ruby & Riri Woo neither did anything for me or Chanel No 5. So i will take it day by day.






I smell a conspiracy here Calla---between you and Anneri!!!  Today was the first day that I didn't wear it---and that took a conscious effort!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

So, today I'm wearing Dior's* May Day *lipstick from the summer 2014 Transatlantic collection, w/ MAC's Trust in Red l/l
​I did an eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre in *Mirage* # 95 on the lids and the balance of the look w/MAC's *Her Cocoa* quad.
I'm wearing *Bad Girl Gone Good* blush & EL's highlighter gelee in* Heat Wave*.  I'm wearing Dior's *Captain *nail polish  from that 
same collection.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, today I'm wearing Dior's* May Day *lipstick from the summer 2014 Transatlantic collection, w/ MAC's Trust in Red l/l
> ​I did an eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre in *Mirage* # 95 on the lids and the balance of the look w/MAC's *Her Cocoa* quad.
> I'm wearing *Bad Girl Gone Good* blush & EL's highlighter gelee in* Heat Wave*.  I'm wearing Dior's *Captain *nail polish  from that
> same collection.









 A pretty " hey sailor inspired " elegant  makeup !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Dominique!   I selected a Dior for today too. * I'm wearing Dior MAY from the Transat collex*.  Love the color, love the formula


Thank you  Yes May Day is great !  a perfect summer lipstick, pigmented but lightweight on the lips.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed!


  Well, that's a good idea ! But if you will find the Givenchy lipstick Fruit Défendu, how shall I put it lol Fruit défendu means "Forbidden Fruit" and so far I know there is no Gerard Butler around me but one never knows !


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, today I'm wearing Dior's* May Day *lipstick from the summer 2014 Transatlantic collection, w/ MAC's Trust in Red l/l
> ​I did an eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre in *Mirage* # 95 on the lids and the balance of the look w/MAC's *Her Cocoa* quad.
> I'm wearing *Bad Girl Gone Good* blush & EL's highlighter gelee in* Heat Wave*.  I'm wearing Dior's *Captain *nail polish  from that
> same collection.


Loving this look, I know you were looking gorgeous wearing it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *ohhhh, what did you get from the Chanel fall collex... I haven't been keeping up with that one.  *
> 
> Beautiful!  I am thisclose to buying TF True Coral...
> Very Pretty as always!
> ...


  I ordered Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Innocence* 160 (Pale Pink), two e/s singles--Soft Touch OE* Palpitation 104* (mid-tone rose pink)* & *Soft Touch OE
 * Sensation **(pale pink)**102, **Two Rouge Coco Shine in Aura* (plum) and *Viva* (intense Fuchsis) & Nail Polish in *Orage* (Dark Grey-blue).  That's it for now.  I may 
   want one addi'l e/s & NP.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Loving this look, I know you were looking gorgeous wearing it!


    Awwww thank you Calla.  I didn't want to post a pic---I don't want to wear out my welcome



or allow you guys to see that I am an amateur 
   when I slap this stuff on my face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you  Yes May Day is great !  a perfect summer lipstick, pigmented but lightweight on the lips.


 Yes---it really is Dominique.  The packaging is pretty cute too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

@PrettyPackages,  your looks sounded very pretty---made me want to pull Handwritten out again---one of my fav MAC browns.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> A pretty " hey sailor inspired " elegant  makeup !


  Totally Dominique----I should have also worn the Dior Nudeskin power, Golden, but I opted for EL's Heat Wave highlighter.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay.  I hope you like it Jaymuhlee


  It arrived today and much to my dismay, it's broken. I have the absolute worst luck when it comes to online shopping. I may have to just commit to in-store only till my delivery men get their act together. I even started a thread about how awful they've been lately...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> It arrived today and much to my dismay, it's broken. I have the absolute worst luck when it comes to online shopping. I may have to just commit to in-store only till my delivery men get their act together. I even started a thread about how awful they've been lately...


  I still haven't closed my mouth----as I read this post it flew open!!!  It's no wonder because most of what they're shipping lately is done so carelessly.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Dominique33 I love all your lippy swatches!
> 
> @Jaymuhlee you look beautiful in your pics and those swatches are very helpful!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, ladies! You look fab in all of yours, too! 

  Which ones are you eyeing @Prettypackages? I hate to be an enabler but were all pretty great!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wore zero makeup all weekend because I was just not in the mood, but I did get motivated enough to slap some on this morning! I did my usual foundation and mascara, highlighted with the highlighter side of the Refresh MSF and used the non highlighter side to set my foundation. I also used Delphic bronzer as a blush and Cranberry lip liner with Out for Passion Huggable over top.
> Don't mind my hair either, I put a bandana over top so my bun wouldn't get messed up driving into work this morning since I have to have the windows down due to my ac crapping out.


 You look so, so pretty Naomi.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]So, today I'm wearing Dior's *May Day* lipstick from the summer 2014 Transatlantic collection, w/ MAC's Trust in Red l/l[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]​I did an eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre in *Mirage* # 95 on the lids and the balance of the look w/MAC's *Her Cocoa* quad.[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]I'm wearing *Bad Girl Gone Good* blush & EL's highlighter gelee in *Heat Wave*.  I'm wearing Dior's *Captain* nail polish  from that [/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]same collection.[/COLOR]


Sounds lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]You look so, so pretty Naomi.[/COLOR]retty:


Thank you Meddy! :bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds lovely!


  Thank you Naomi


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 16, 2014)

I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow.


This is a gorgeous look !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Makeup of the day :

*- YSL Kiss & Blush in Pink Hédoniste*
*- Nars lipstick in Future Red *


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes Calla
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Accent is a great blush, subtle and highly buildable.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Lordy----Dominique has put the fire under us w/this lipstick----it is beyond pretty!!!








Yes obviously. Now they want to come here ( and put their sleeping bags at my door )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow.


That's so pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Lippy of the day is: RiRi Woo!!
  Also using Cheeky Bugger blush, RRW liner and Hourglass ambient powder in Luminous Light (really need to get more of these. lol)


----------



## Anneri (Jun 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhhh, what did you get from the Chanel fall collex... I haven't been keeping up with that one.    Beautiful!  I am thisclose to buying TF True Coral...   Very Pretty as always!    Oh your daughter is F U N N Y!   LOL   I'm ready!  Hey thanks for telling me what to do with Refresh. LOL.  I was going to give it away b/c the pink  highlighter part is almost the same as the pink in  the EDSF Shape the Future...     Nice look as always !


  Thank you Pretty! Don't do it - I'm as partial to splurging as the next MU addict, but I'm really not sure the lipsticks are worth their money. If you ever have a chance to get one at a cco though - go for it!  





Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=B22222]I smell a conspiracy here Calla---between you and Anneri!!!  Today was the first day that I didn't wear it---and that took a conscious effort!!![/COLOR]


  See, I told you it's awesome! And versatile! So happy you love it. It's really my go-to shadow.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0066] Gorgeous Anneri!!!!!  Love, love, love this look---very sophisticated & sexy!!!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0066]   Good for you reading multiple books at once---My OCD insists that I leave nothing unfinished, so I have to finish one before starting another---crazy I know:haha:  [/COLOR]


  Thank you! I don't know why I always look like a deer in headlights or bitchy in selfies?!  





NaomiH said:


> @Dominique33  I love all your lippy swatches!  @Jaymuhlee  you look beautiful in your pics and those swatches are very helpful!  @Anneri  You look fabulous  @Starlight77  Great lippy pics!  @Medgal07  I bet you looked gorgeous in your looks you posted!!


  Thank you Naomi!  





Dominique33 said:


> Just beautiful Anneri. Einfach toll !


  Oh danke Dominique! Lieb von dir.  





NaomiH said:


> Lippy of the day is: RiRi Woo!! Also using Cheeky Bugger blush, RRW liner and Hourglass ambient powder in Luminous Light (really need to get more of these. lol)


  You really should get more of these because you look so good in them! Every pic I see of you with one of the powders on I think damn, that's such a nice glow! How does she do it?!  I finished coral week today and I really managed to wear all my bright corals! Amazing! Today was Scarlet Ibis day:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today was Scarlet Ibis day:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Anneri!!  I'll use that money towards YSL lip and cheek gloss, or Chanel's fall line.  LOL


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Naomi and Anneri* looking lovely today! *Anneri*  Scarlet Ibis looks wonderful on you and Naomi I wish Riri Woo looked like that on me, you look great!

  Today I my look was awful , used a NYX cream shadow in Beige Rose with my bronzer in the crease. It cracked half way through the morning and looked like alligator about the eyes it was scaly & everything. I had to run out and get so makeup remover to scrub my eyes. Luckily it happened after my meeting.So I don't recommend it at all which is so funny because I love the roll on shimmer in Nude! 

  My lip of the day was a L'oreal Colour Riche  Le Matte in Matte for  Me which I really like which is rare for a red and it's LE of course!

*PrettyPackages*, Co-sigining with *Anneri *again, I have one TF lipstick which I got with a gift card but it's not even close to my top 5 lipstick formulas and for that price I need to love it! The color is great and there some LE ones which have caught my eye  but haven't bought one more yet!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today was Scarlet Ibis day:


Beautiful !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow.


 That's such a stunning look.  I would never have thought to pair that eyeshadow with a red lip but it's truly working!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Roomie! *I tried to smile and not look so bitchy, *but I just couldn't muster it without it looking really awkward this morning. lol. I took the bandana off before getting out of the car, but I totally agree on how much a difference even the littlest accessory can make!


   That's how I feel taking my own pic----I feel really silly.  Naomi you could make any head/hair accessory look good!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Anneri* looking lovely today! *Anneri*  Scarlet Ibis looks wonderful on you and Naomi I wish Riri Woo looked like that on me, you look great!
> 
> Today I my look was awful , used a NYX cream shadow in Beige Rose with my bronzer in the crease. It cracked half way through the morning and looked like alligator about the eyes it was scaly & everything. I had to run out and get so makeup remover to scrub my eyes. Luckily it happened after my meeting.So I don't recommend it at all which is so funny because I love the roll on shimmer in Nude!
> 
> ...


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel you on the NYX base, I can't use those or the jumbo pencils because they crease up and get all gross in no time on my lids.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's how I feel taking my own pic----I feel really silly.  Naomi you could make any head/hair accessory look good!


  Awww...thanks Meddy, that was very kind of you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today was Scarlet Ibis day:


  I LOVE your look Anneri---you're so lucky that you can wear your hair off your face like that. It's really VERY becoming.  I no longer do because my forehead is HUGE
  and I'm pretty self-conscious about it.  Yay to finishing your coral week---Scarlet Ibis looks so, so pretty on you.

 Yes, I concede----you were _*totally*_ correct about Pale Barley.

​ LOL---selfies are hard to take.  I can't smile taking them because it just feels so odd to me.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Anneri* looking lovely today! *Anneri*  Scarlet Ibis looks wonderful on you and Naomi I wish Riri Woo looked like that on me, you look great!
> 
> Today I my look was awful , used a NYX cream shadow in Beige Rose with my bronzer in the crease. It cracked half way through the morning and looked like alligator about the eyes it was scaly & everything. I had to run out and get so makeup remover to scrub my eyes. Luckily it happened after my meeting.So I don't recommend it at all which is so funny because I love the roll on shimmer in Nude!
> 
> ...








Very pretty makeups, *Riri Woo and Scarlet Ibis
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*L'Oréal lipsticks *are very good, I don't know if we had that one here ?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww...thanks Meddy, that was very kind of you.


  Tis true---


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lippy of the day is: RiRi Woo!!
> Also using Cheeky Bugger blush, RRW liner and Hourglass ambient powder in Luminous Light (really need to get more of these. lol)


  You really lovely in your lippy of the day, Riri Woo, Naomi!  I have Radiant Light and I never remember to wear it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Anneri* looking lovely today! *Anneri*  Scarlet Ibis looks wonderful on you and Naomi I wish Riri Woo looked like that on me, you look great!
> 
> Today I my look was awful , used a *NYX cream shadow in Beige Rose with my bronzer in the crease. It cracked half way through the morning and looked like alligator about the eyes it was scaly & everything.* I had to run out and get so makeup remover to scrub my eyes. Luckily it happened after my meeting.So I don't recommend it at all which is so funny because I love the roll on shimmer in Nude!
> 
> ...


 Oh no Calla!!!   So unfortunate about what happened with your eye makeup!  Glad you loved your red lippy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

So, today I'm wearing Tom Ford's *Vampire Kiss* lipstick which is a pretty cherry-red with a very moisturizing formula.
​I did a neutral eye look using Tom Ford's *Golden Mink* e/s quad, and Tom Ford's blush in *Savage.  *I'm wearing MAC's
*Gold Deposi*t MSF which I probably haven't touched in > a year.  I rather like it BTW.






Edited to Add : Photo---I wasn't going to add a photo because I'm sick of looking at me, however I was playing in my new blush- Chanel JC Innocence & decided to post.  For anyone interested in this particular JC, my experience was not that of T, who gave it a D/F--don't remember which, but I found the blush to be super pigmented.  In fact, if I were in natural lighting I'd probably look like a clown.  I love this blush and TF Vampire Kiss.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, today I'm wearing Tom Ford's *Vampire Kiss* lipstick which is a pretty cherry-red with a very moisturizing formula.
> ​I did a neutral eye look using Tom Ford's *Golden Mink* e/s quad, and Tom Ford's blush in *Savage.  *I'm wearing MAC's
> *Gold Deposi*t MSF which I probably haven't touched in > a year.  I rather like it BTW.


  Oh that lippy is gorgeous! I'm sure you looked beautiful in it too! Gold Deposit is one of my favourite MSFS!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, today I'm wearing Tom Ford's *Vampire Kiss* lipstick which is a pretty cherry-red with a very moisturizing formula.
> ​I did a neutral eye look using Tom Ford's *Golden Mink* e/s quad, and Tom Ford's blush in *Savage.  *I'm wearing MAC's
> *Gold Deposi*t MSF which I probably haven't touched in > a year.  I rather like it BTW.









Vampire Kiss is the ( my ) first TF lipstick I am planning to buy.  Your makeup sounds gorgeous !


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, today I'm wearing Tom Ford's *Vampire Kiss* lipstick which is a pretty cherry-red with a very moisturizing formula.
> ​I did a neutral eye look using Tom Ford's *Golden Mink* e/s quad, and Tom Ford's blush in *Savage.  *I'm wearing MAC's
> *Gold Deposi*t MSF which I probably haven't touched in > a year.  I rather like it BTW.


I want that TF quad along with Burnished Amber which is sadly discontinued! I ordered it from Saks a pre-order and my card expired when it came in and I was on Vacation so when I got back it was sold out! I'm sure  Vampire Kiss was a popping red on you! The whole look sounds pretty! Gold Deposit is such pretty MSF!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I want that TF quad along with Burnished Amber which is sadly discontinued! I ordered it from Saks a pre-order and my card expired when it came in and I was on Vacation so when I got back it was sold out! I'm sure  Vampire Kiss was a popping red on you! The whole look sounds pretty! Gold Deposit is such pretty MSF!


 Thanks Calla.  BA is my favorite of all of my TF quads.  I think it's worth calling around a few stores---you never know who may have one tucked away.  Gold Deposit went really well w/TF Savage blush.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]So, today I'm wearing Tom Ford's [/COLOR][COLOR=B22222]*Vampire Kiss*[/COLOR][COLOR=B22222] lipstick which is a pretty cherry-red with a very moisturizing formula.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=B22222]​I did a neutral eye look using Tom Ford's *Golden Mink* e/s quad, and Tom Ford's blush in *Savage.  *I'm wearing MAC's[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=B22222]*Gold Deposi*t MSF which I probably haven't touched in > a year.  I rather like it BTW.[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=B22222]Edited to Add : Photo---I wasn't going to add a photo because I'm sick of looking at me, however I was playing in my new blush- Chanel JC Innocence & decided to post.  For anyone interested in this particular JC, my experience was not that of T, who gave it a D/F--don't remember which, but I found the blush to be super pigmented.  In fact, if I were in natural lighting I'd probably look like a clown.  I love this blush and TF Vampire Kiss.[/COLOR]


:thud: GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!


  Awwwww shux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you Naomi.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, today I'm wearing Tom Ford's *Vampire Kiss* lipstick which is a pretty cherry-red with a very moisturizing formula.
> ​I did a neutral eye look using Tom Ford's *Golden Mink* e/s quad, and Tom Ford's blush in *Savage.  *I'm wearing MAC's
> *Gold Deposi*t MSF which I probably haven't touched in > a year.  I rather like it BTW.
> 
> ...


Hot Mama, this is fabulous on you! Nice pic! Definitely a great combination with Vampire Kiss!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Hot Mama, this is fabulous on you! Nice pic! Definitely a great combination with Vampire Kiss!


  LOL Literally Calla---it's 90 degrees.  Thank you!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2014)

Great looks ladies! Medgal, I love the TF red on you. 


I ended up not doing my look today.  After my workout, and cleaning, I got really tired...  But I played around with trying to recreate it.  I think it works b/c that young lady is pretty and could probably wear anything. LOL  The ohter thing, is I don't have that eyeshadow shade.  It's a true yellow, more like MAC Goldenrod to me.  ALso, you have to have the right red, nothing to dark, or with too much brown in it was wokring for me, so I decided I'd have to wear a color like Ronnie Red or Love Goddess with it.     So, of course, I'm going to B2M for Goldenrod tomorrow. LOL       
  What colors do you all think they are? 

  Also, I went through my reds....  WHY do I have all of these reds, I'm not sure I even like Just A bite, Prepare for Pleasure (why do I want to keep calling this Pleasure principle LOL), Ronnie Red, Ruffian Red, and Kanga Rouge?   Why?  LOL  My favorite is still Runaway red...But I'm honestly not a 100% sure about that one, at the moment...   and I L O V E D this color.   Maybe it's b/c I still had Sun Blonde eyeshadow on.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Makeup of the day   - Kiko Sunlovers Blush in Atlantic Camélia - Yves Rocher Grand Rouge in Rouge Vif


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Le Grand Rouge is very very close to a high end ones as I said, the formula is just awesome for a budget brand but in fact Yves Rocher is not a budget brand any longer. I love le Grand Rouge !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Le Grand Rouge is very very close to a high end ones as I said, the formula is just awesome for a budget brand but in fact Yves Rocher is not a budget brand any longer. I love le Grand Rouge !


  Very pretty Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't have many bright reds, just RRW and Ronnie Red so I decided to improvise this morning! I used Heaux over RRW liner, BGGG blush and Refresh msf as highlight.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Naomi and Dominique *inspiring me with their lovely red lip pics! As I've said before*  Dominique's* lipstick stash is fierce, great color today!  *Naomi,* that is a lovely lip combo on you and I'm loving Refresh as a highlight. So tempted to buy it , trying to be good!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Dominique *inspiring me with their lovely red lip pics! As I've said before*  Dominique's* lipstick stash is fierce, great color today!  *Naomi,* that is a lovely lip combo on you and I'm loving Refresh as a highlight. So tempted to buy it , trying to be good!


  Thank you very much, Calla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's a really nice MSF and I'm enjoying using it a lot, but I wouldn't say it's anything you just have to have.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have many bright reds, just RRW and Ronnie Red so I decided to improvise this morning! I used Heaux over RRW liner, BGGG blush and Refresh msf as highlight.


 
  AAAAAHHHHH! Heaux is so pretty on you!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I did kind of a full face today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Face: Shu Uemura base, MAC Mineralize Loose Powder, Bourjois concealer. Used Forever Marilyn to highlight and SMHM as blush.
  Eyes: Pale Barley with Nars Malacca in the outer v, smoked out. I got Malacca as a present from a very dear friend who send me some British magazines (that always have awesome goodies included, this one had a Ren cleanser with an additional wash cloth) and the e/s as some kind of pick-me-up because I haven't been quite well lately. So amazing, because Nars isn't available in Germany and I wanted it since it came out. Such a thoughtful gesture - I nearly cried when I opened the package!
  I topped it with lots of smudgy black liner and mascara.
  Lips: Mac Gesina.
  I wanted to wear Viva Glam Riri at first and then I noticed that I was wearing a pink shirt, so I had to alter that plan and go with something that pulls pinky-red on me. I used Boldly Bare liner with a lot of my bright lippies lately and must say that I like it a lot. It just defines the lips without altering the lipstick colour.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! I grew my hair out before the wedding, and now it's long and I don't manage to get my ass to a hairdresser because I don't know what I want to do with it - so it stays long and mostly in ponytails, buns etc. ... though I can relate with you on that forehead thing! This was the best pic I took though it's a bit dark, but in the other ones it looked HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your look sounds lovely! Sorry you don't get Nars is Germany, but what a sweet friend to send some as a pick me up! Good friends are the best. Boldly Bare is a such a useful lip liner, I use it all the time same as you with some brights to keep it sharp and of course with all of my lovely nude lipsticks!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! I grew my hair out before the wedding, and now it's long and I don't manage to get my ass to a hairdresser because I don't know what I want to do with it - so it stays long and mostly in ponytails, buns etc. ... though I can relate with you on that forehead thing! This was the best pic I took though it's a bit dark, but in the other ones it looked HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you! That sounds like a lovely look you had there!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Great looks ladies! Medgal, I love the TF red on you.
> 
> 
> I ended up not doing my look today.  After my workout, and cleaning, I got really tired...  But I played around with trying to recreate it.  I think it works b/c that young lady is pretty and could probably wear anything. LOL  The ohter thing, is I don't have that eyeshadow shade.  It's a true yellow, more like MAC Goldenrod to me.  ALso, you have to have the right red, nothing to dark, or with too much brown in it was wokring for me, so I decided I'd have to wear a color like Ronnie Red or Love Goddess with it.     So, of course, I'm going to B2M for Goldenrod tomorrow. LOL
> ...


 Thank you Pretty!

I would try that look if I'm not going anywhere because I'd be arrested for impersonating an old clown



I do happen to have MAC's Golden Rod, Goldmine &
  Gorgeous Gold.  Might play around tomorrow because I'll be in & around the house all day.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Your look sounds lovely! Sorry you don't get Nars is Germany, but what a sweet friend to send some as a pick me up! Good friends are the best. Boldly Bare is a such a useful lip liner, I use it all the time same as you with some brights to keep it sharp and of course with all of my lovely nude lipsticks!


  Thank you Calla  In fact " Le Grand Rouge " is the most luxury Yves Rocher lipstick . It is very good, the texture applies easily and it wears quite long. Creamy texture, light scent of rose ( I will Check out though not quite sure about that ). The packaging does look a bit cheap IMO but it is the environmental commitment of the brand in fact. The packaging does not compare to a high end one but pigments do !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Le Grand Rouge is very very close to a high end ones as I said, the formula is just awesome for a budget brand but in fact Yves Rocher is not a budget brand any longer. I love le Grand Rouge !


 Wow Dominique!  I love your unique products and beautiful colors----lovely red lippie too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have many bright reds, just RRW and Ronnie Red so I decided to improvise this morning! I used Heaux over RRW liner, BGGG blush and Refresh msf as highlight.


 Naomi you look so incredibly pretty in the red lip look that you concocted!  I hope that you seeing how great you look in red inspires you to get more red lippies. Just gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Naomi you look so incredibly pretty in the red lip look that you concocted!  I hope that you seeing how great you look in red inspires you to get more red lippies. Just gorgeous!


  Thank you kindly, Meddy! I've seriously slacked in the red department that's for sure. I only have RRW, Ronnie Red, Heaux, Studded Kiss, Viva Glam 1 and VGRiRi (which I guess would be a bright). Maybe I'll wear VGRiRi tomorrow since it's brighter. I'm definitely putting Vampire's Kiss on my wish list since it looked so gorgeous on you!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2014)

I think we need to go to France just to play in Dominique's makeup!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think we need to go to France just to play in Dominique's makeup!


  I concur! She's got the best lippy collection!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think we need to go to France just to play in Dominique's makeup!









 Why not, it would be a good idea !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow Dominique!  I love your unique products and beautiful colors----lovely red lippie too!!!


Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The fact is that I have budget, middle end and high end ones, I love them all. Lipsticks are my passion !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! I grew my hair out before the wedding, and now it's long and I don't manage to get my ass to a hairdresser because I don't know what I want to do with it - so it stays long and mostly in ponytails, buns etc. ... though I can relate with you on that forehead thing! This was the best pic I took though it's a bit dark, but in the other ones it looked HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The look sounds just beautiful Anneri.  I'm sure Gesina looks gorgeous on you.  I hope you're feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....and it shows Dominique!  You've picked some really beautiful lipsticks!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you kindly, Meddy! I've seriously slacked in the red department that's for sure. I only have RRW, Ronnie Red, Heaux, Studded Kiss, Viva Glam 1 and VGRiRi (which I guess would be a bright). Maybe I'll wear VGRiRi tomorrow since it's brighter. *I'm definitely putting Vampire's Kiss on my wish list* since it looked so gorgeous on you!









Good choice Naomi.  I think it'll be amazing on you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I concur! She's got the best lippy collection!






I look at her selections and they are all so beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

Today I wore a neutral eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre cream eyeshadow & Tom Ford's Cognac Sable palette.
I used YSL's Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in* Rouge Libertine **06. *I used it as my blush, under my foundation and on my lips.
It's a beautiful red with a satiny matte finish.  I used Dior's Diorskin *Golden Shimmer Powder* from the Transat collection,
both of which are pictured below.  The lipstick wears like a matte but feels like a satin.  It is not at all sticky and lasted 5
hours (dinner interruptus).  The Golden Shimmer powder is an amazing highlighter---just beautiful to look at & to wear.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Glam! I have Glam too, how could I forget that little beauty?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]Today I wore a neutral eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre cream eyeshadow & Tom Ford's Cognac Sable palette.[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]I used YSL's [/COLOR][COLOR=B22222]Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in  *Rouge Libertine* *06. * I used it as my blush, under my foundation and on my lips.[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]It's a beautiful red with a satiny matte finish.  I used Dior's Diorskin *Golden Shimmer Powder* from the Transat collection,[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]both of which are pictured below.  The lipstick wears like a matte but feels like a satin.  It is not at all sticky and lasted 5[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]hours (dinner interruptus).  The Golden Shimmer powder is an amazing highlighter---just beautiful to look at & to wear.[/COLOR]


So pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So pretty


 Thanks Naomi


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I wore a neutral eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre cream eyeshadow & Tom Ford's Cognac Sable palette.
> I used YSL's Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in* Rouge Libertine **06. *I used it as my blush, under my foundation and on my lips.
> It's a beautiful red with a satiny matte finish.  I used Dior's Diorskin *Golden Shimmer Powder* from the Transat collection,
> both of which are pictured below.  The lipstick wears like a matte but feels like a satin.  It is not at all sticky and lasted 5
> hours (dinner interruptus).  The Golden Shimmer powder is an amazing highlighter---just beautiful to look at & to wear.


  I have the orange one, but I want this red.. They were so nicely.. I could almost have them all...   I also want that dior nude in the back. 
  So tell me, is pure barley a must?  do you think there is a dupe out there? 

  Nothing for me today, was updating my resume all day...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]Today I wore a neutral eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre cream eyeshadow & Tom Ford's Cognac Sable palette.[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]I used YSL's [/COLOR][COLOR=B22222]Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in  *Rouge Libertine* *06. * I used it as my blush, under my foundation and on my lips.[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]It's a beautiful red with a satiny matte finish.  I used Dior's Diorskin *Golden Shimmer Powder* from the Transat collection,[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]both of which are pictured below.  The lipstick wears like a matte but feels like a satin.  It is not at all sticky and lasted 5[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]hours (dinner interruptus).  The Golden Shimmer powder is an amazing highlighter---just beautiful to look at & to wear.[/COLOR]


  Gorgeous pic and makeup !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Makeup of the day :   - Kiko Velvet Touch creamy stick blush ( budget but high end quality ) 07  - Burberry lip Velvet 310 Military Red ( my fav ever I think )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

My Kiko cream blushes ( sticks ) I would recommand them to anyone, worth purchasing and not pricey at all !


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Meddy*, that Golden Shimmer powder by  Dior is stunning, and the lip color works well with it, which Chanel Illusion did you use for that lovely look?

*Dominique* loving your lipsticks as usual but the those Kiko cream blushes have me interested! I love Kiko have a few items from that line but didn't know about the cream blushes!Thanks for the heads up. That Burberry looks like a true red on you and you wear it well! You're very good at your passion!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]Today I wore a neutral eye look using Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre cream eyeshadow & Tom Ford's Cognac Sable palette.[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]I used YSL's [/COLOR][COLOR=B22222]Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in  *Rouge Libertine* *06. * I used it as my blush, under my foundation and on my lips.[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]It's a beautiful red with a satiny matte finish.  I used Dior's Diorskin *Golden Shimmer Powder* from the Transat collection,[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]both of which are pictured below.  The lipstick wears like a matte but feels like a satin.  It is not at all sticky and lasted 5[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]hours (dinner interruptus).  The Golden Shimmer powder is an amazing highlighter---just beautiful to look at & to wear.[/COLOR]


Wow :drools:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Viva Glam 1 is my red today, not really a bright, but it's one of my favorites. 
  Blush is Stylish Me blush by MAC & HG ambient lighting powder in Luminous Light was used to highlight.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Viva Glam 1 is my red today, not really a bright, but it's one of my favorites.  Blush is Stylish Me blush by MAC & HG ambient lighting powder in Luminous Light was used to highlight.


That is a stunning red on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a stunning red on you!


  Gracias!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Viva Glam 1 is my red today, not really a bright, but it's one of my favorites.
> Blush is Stylish Me blush by MAC & HG ambient lighting powder in Luminous Light was used to highlight.


I will not enable this time lol ( because you have that lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





already ), " not really a bright " ? It looks quite bright and it is very  pretty on you IMO. I don't have Hourglass powders or blushes but they truly look gorgeous.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ....and it shows Dominique!  You've picked some really beautiful lipsticks!!


Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The only issue is I want more lippies )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Dominique *inspiring me with their lovely red lip pics! As I've said before*  Dominique's* lipstick stash is fierce, great color today!  *Naomi,* that is a lovely lip combo on you and I'm loving Refresh as a highlight. So tempted to buy it , trying to be good!


Well *fierce, *euh yes in a way that is true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol Thank you Calla !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I will not enable this time lol ( because you have that lippie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I only have the one powder so far and none of the blushes since the one blush I thought I'd like just disappeared into my skin when I tried it on in store.   I hope to get the ambient lighting palette soon and would totally get a blush or two if they expand the range ever.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Your look sounds lovely! Sorry you don't get Nars is Germany, but what a sweet friend to send some as a pick me up! Good friends are the best. Boldly Bare is a such a useful lip liner, I use it all the time same as you with some brights to keep it sharp and of course with all of my lovely nude lipsticks!


Here are swatches, ( the 4 I have in fact )

*Corail Etincelant*
*Rouge Gourmand*
*Rouge Vif*
*Rose Somptueux*

  The scent is delicate, a rose one I think


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here are swatches, ( the 4 I have in fact )
> 
> *Corail Etincelant*
> *Rouge Gourmand*
> ...


  these are beautiful, are they yves rocher?


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here are swatches, ( the 4 I have in fact )
> 
> *Corail Etincelant*
> *Rouge Gourmand*
> ...


  WOW! Gorgeous swatches and colors! Thanks


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> these are beautiful, are they yves rocher?


Yes Yves Rocher " Grand Rouge " range.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Yves Rocher " Grand Rouge " range.


Another brand to keep on my radar especially when traveling internationally!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Another brand to keep on my radar especially when traveling internationally!


lol yes esp for some products, I would not recommand skincare or makeup removers ( very bad IMO ) but the es are good, le Grand Rouge too and some fragrances are amazing ( while others are aweful though ). Yves Rocher spa is gorgeous :


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol yes esp for some products, I would not recommand skincare or makeup removers ( very bad IMO ) but the es are good, le Grand Rouge too and some fragrances are amazing ( while others are aweful though ). Yves Rocher spa is gorgeous :


  Wish I was there right now!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wish I was there right now!








It would be great Halle.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Euh sorry Naomi ! It is YOUR day !


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 19, 2014)

For today's look my face makeup was the same. Eyes - Maybelline color tattoo in Bad to the Bronze , bronzer in the crease , Mary lou manizer on the lids with All that Glitters on the inner corner and UD eye liner in LSD smudged on the upper lash line!

  Cheeks- Bahama Mama bronzer, Mac Ring of Saturn MB.

  Lips - L'Oréal Colour Riche la Laque Shiny Full Coverage Lipcolour ~ Lacque-onic 413

  Loving the le mattes and the la laques from L'oreal!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> For today's look my face makeup was the same. Eyes - Maybelline color tattoo in Bad to the Bronze , bronzer in the crease , Mary lou manizer on the lids with All that Glitters on the inner corner and UD eye liner in LSD smudged on the upper lash line!
> 
> Cheeks- Bahama Mama bronzer, Mac Ring of Saturn MB.
> 
> ...


Pretty Calla, 





 I agree L'Oréal lippies are awesome. La Laque ( semi liquid formula lippie ) launched a few months ago here, but I haven' t tried them yet. Reviews are very good, it's like a shiny gloss/stain but long wearing  I think.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Pretty Calla,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These La Laque are essential a lip crayon that came out earlier this year with the le mattes also in crayon form.  Found this pic on the internet! 

 I have 4 or 5 of them and Ilove them so easy to wear!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> These La Laque are essential a lip crayon that came out earlier this year with the le mattes also in crayon form.  Found this pic on the internet!
> 
> I have 4 or 5 of them and Ilove them so easy to wear!


  We don't have those in France so far I know, here is our version ( totally different )
http://beautyblog.es/color-riche-extraordinaire-de-loreal-paris

  SOURCE : Beauty Blog Spain


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh sorry Naomi ! It is YOUR day !


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> We don't have those in France so far I know, here is our version ( totally different )
> http://beautyblog.es/color-riche-extraordinaire-de-loreal-paris
> 
> SOURCE : Beauty Blog Spain


  We have those too. They are some pretty colors in that range, they remind me of  the YSL glossy stains


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> We have those too. They are some pretty colors in that range, they remind me of  the YSL glossy stains


  Yes and YSL belongs to the l'Oreal company. Both are very good, the l'Oreal one is quite pricey ( 15 € ), I think they are probably similar or quite similar, the YSL ones are more pigmented IMO but I should try the l'Oreal ones to Check that out.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> We don't have those in France so far I know, here is our version ( totally different )
> http://beautyblog.es/color-riche-extraordinaire-de-loreal-paris
> 
> SOURCE : Beauty Blog Spain
> ...


  WoW, I haven't seen neither one!!  And they are L'oreal?  They do like YSL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I have the orange one, but I want this red.. They were so nicely.. I could almost have them all...   I also want that dior nude in the back.
> So tell me, is pure barley a must?  do you think there is a dupe out there?
> 
> Nothing for me today, was updating my resume all day...


   I love the orange one too Pretty!  My fav is the *Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) *01.  *The Dior Gold shimmer powder is limited edition.  I blinked and
  is was gone.  I had to go through a Saks SA who combed the country to find one.  I hope they repromote them.  Like who do they think they are MAC?  





About *Pure Barley-*--I'd say it's unique enough to have.  I think of it as reaching for one of my naked pigments in terms of its versatility.  You can wear it
​  with absolutely any color and it'll work.  I looks very pretty on and anyone can wear it.  I'm very glad I got it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Viva Glam 1 is my red today, not really a bright, but it's one of my favorites.
> Blush is Stylish Me blush by MAC & HG ambient lighting powder in Luminous Light was used to highlight.






 You look so, so pretty in red!  I can't decide on a fav because you look so darned good in them all!  Do you have a personal preference?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I don't have any of the Hourglass blushes Naomi---they just didn't do it for me when they came out.  I do have the Radiant Lighting powder which I purchased before the 
   palettes & blushes came along.  The powders are very nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> These La Laque are essential a lip crayon that came out earlier this year with the le mattes also in crayon form.  Found this pic on the internet!
> 
> I have 4 or 5 of them and Ilove them so easy to wear!


  They look lovely Calla!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> For today's look my face makeup was the same. Eyes - Maybelline color tattoo in Bad to the Bronze , bronzer in the crease , Mary lou manizer on the lids with All that Glitters on the inner corner and UD eye liner in LSD smudged on the upper lash line!
> 
> Cheeks- Bahama Mama bronzer, Mac Ring of Saturn MB.
> 
> ...


 Awesome look Calla!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2014)

I relied on an oldie but goodie today-----MAC's *Red Racer* from the *Hey Sailor* collection to round
off my neutral eye look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here are swatches, ( the 4 I have in fact )
> 
> *Corail Etincelant*
> *Rouge Gourmand*
> ...


    They're really very pretty Dominique!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 19, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow.


  this is a beautiful look!

  so...maybe i'm crazy but i think the right eye looks like it has more orange-yellow on the lid than the left one. that said, i think there may be two or three shades on her eyes - a very orange yellow, a more pure yellow and a highlight.

  to help you with identifying the yellow, here's a pic of some yellows from temptalia's site:

http://www.temptalia.com/images/summer2010/permanentpalettes004.jpg

  and erine's photo (i thought it was from specktra, but it says photo bucket?)

http://s301.photobucket.com/user/erine1881/media/swatches/style warriors/IMG_1486-1.jpg.html

  maybe it's something like goldenrod, chrome yellow and going bananas?

  for the red, it looks a bit blue to me, but i wonder if this look would look good with something like ruffian red? you could even sprinkle some ruffian gold on top of that...

  you are a brave soul.

  i've tried chrome yellow eyeshadow  in the past, trying to imitate a fashion mag where it was paired with nars schiap. it was a cute, casual kind of rendition of the pic you posted... my ex made me go back in the house and change my makeup because he thought i looked like a clown, that's how bad it was. (he never did this before or after that isolated incident) i'd like to try it again sometime, so that my chrome yellow doesn't have to sit in the drawer anymore, but haven't yet figured out how to pull it off. hmm...now that i'm thinking about it, maybe i'll join you...

  what sort of blush? like blushbaby, or buff perhaps?

  anyways, just to report on my last few days, i fell right off the brights truck...i was playing with my alluring aquatics goodies! i'm really enjoying aphrodite's dream and sea me hear me blush!

  before that i had a day of relentlessly red + dynamo PLLP, and the one following was follow intense lipgloss by illamasqua.

http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Illamasqua-Intense-Lipgloss.jpg






  now that i'm looking at those, i need to go wear petulant sometime this week...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG I want those intense lippies... 

I haven't done it yet, or any makeup this week. LOL  Here's hope for tomorrow!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh I forgot, I was thinking of  Bad Girl Gone Good, Stylish Me, Poised, etc....


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You look so, so pretty in red!  I can't decide on a fav because you look so darned good in them all!  Do you have a personal preference?


  Thank you Meddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hmmm....I guess if I had to pick, probably RRW though VG1 & Studded Kiss are very close 2nds.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> For today's look my face makeup was the same. Eyes - Maybelline color tattoo in Bad to the Bronze , bronzer in the crease , Mary lou manizer on the lids with All that Glitters on the inner corner and UD eye liner in LSD smudged on the upper lash line!
> 
> Cheeks- Bahama Mama bronzer, Mac Ring of Saturn MB.
> 
> ...


  Sounds very pretty, Calla!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have any of the Hourglass blushes Naomi---they just didn't do it for me when they came out.  I do have the Radiant Lighting powder which I purchased before the
> palettes & blushes came along.  The powders are very nice.


  I really have been enjoying the powder I have and use it almost daily, they did a really great job with those!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

No makeup today (sorry in advance for my skin) , but I did slap on Tarte's Lipsurgence in Enchanted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i missed that one...but i wish i hadn't slept on it! it must have looked awesome.
> *i have skipped on TF's lipsticks but the vampire one you posted about looks so good and has such a great name that i may go check it out. i hope it wasn't an LE thing....?*
> *this is a beautiful look!*
> 
> ...


  Aradhana, I checked two dept stores Tom Ford's *Vampire Kiss* lipstick and I'm starting to think it might have been limited edition.  I have one other TF red that I'll 
   probably wear tomorrow, *Crimson **Noir, *another really lovely red.  I think that might have also been limited edition.

   OMG---good observation!  That model's right eye does appear to have more orange than the left and the right brow coloring is also deeper than the left.  The left 
   actually appears to have been blended out more, and as such, looks more wearable.  Chanel has a yellow single e/s in its fall collection.  I'm considering it but I already 
   have several MAC yellow e/s going unused.

   BTW, I couldn't access data in either of the links---the one for T even issued some type of warning message.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No makeup today (sorry in advance for my skin) , but I did slap on Tarte's Lipsurgence in Enchanted.


   I like this lippie on you too Naomi!  It appears to have more pink in it---another color that you wear really well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really have been enjoying the powder I have and use it almost daily, they did a really great job with those!


  I agree....Hourglass did do a great job with the ambient lighting powders.  I need to finish at least one powder before I even entertain any new ones


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree....Hourglass did do a great job with the ambient lighting powders.  I need to finish at least one powder before I even entertain any new ones


  That's probably a good idea! I've used that powder almost every day since I got it in February and it doesn't have much of a dent in it yet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

No makeup for me today, I was a bit dizzy.




* I love that colour on you Naomi, it looks very pretty !* We don't have Tarte here but I should try it, esp the lippies and the famous blushes !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> They're really very pretty Dominique!!!


Thank you Meddy  and worth the splurge in my own experience !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

Today I relied on Chanel's *Pirate*, a blue-red lipstick, supported by Chanel's Lip definer in *Rouge Profound* for my day of red.
I did a very simple neutral eye look with my new love, Burberry's Pale Barley e/s. I wore it from lid to brow w/a touch of 
medium brown from TF's *Golden Mink* palette.  I also have on MAC's *Frankly Scarlet blush* and Guerlain's *Terracotta *
*bronzer *and Dior's *Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I was on a roll----a red roll, so I put on Chanel's *Pirate* nail polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No makeup for me today*, I was a bit dizzy.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you're okay Dominique---take care of yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you're okay Dominique---take care of yourself!!!!!!!!


Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I will be in better shape tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, just *1* more day of *RED* ladies!!!!! 












Is it just me, or are these dedicated lip colors by week 
                              making time go faster???  It seems to be flying by!!!!  Tomorrow is our first day of summer!!!

  From *Sunday* *June 22 to Saturday June 28  *we wear* Bright Oranges*  (i.e., MAC WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Neon Orange)


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No makeup for me today, I was a bit dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!  I hope you feel better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the blushes and the lipsurgence pencils! Their amazonian clay foundation is pretty good too. It's too bad y'all don't get them there as they have some pretty good stuff.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I relied on Chanel's *Pirate*, a blue-red lipstick, supported by Chanel's Lip definer in *Rouge Profound* for my day of red.
> I did a very simple neutral eye look with my new love, Burberry's Pale Barley e/s. I wore it from lid to brow w/a touch of
> medium brown from TF's *Golden Mink* palette.  I also have on MAC's *Frankly Scarlet blush* and Guerlain's *Terracotta *
> *bronzer *and Dior's *Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I was on a roll----a red roll, so I put on Chanel's *Pirate* nail polish.


  Sounds redtacular, Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, just *1* more day of *RED* ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, just *1* more day of *RED* ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, for reminding us I have few orange lippies, but one of them is drool worth, some ladies even want to come here to get that lippie.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I relied on Chanel's *Pirate*, a blue-red lipstick, supported by Chanel's Lip definer in *Rouge Profound* for my day of red.
> I did a very simple neutral eye look with my new love, Burberry's Pale Barley e/s. I wore it from lid to brow w/a touch of
> medium brown from TF's *Golden Mink* palette.  I also have on MAC's *Frankly Scarlet blush* and Guerlain's *Terracotta *
> *bronzer *and Dior's *Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I was on a roll----a red roll, so I put on Chanel's *Pirate* nail polish.


It sounds beautiful ! Pirate is gorgeous. You picked so many pretty products.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No makeup for me today, I was a bit dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel better soon Dominique!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I relied on Chanel's *Pirate*, a blue-red lipstick, supported by Chanel's Lip definer in *Rouge Profound* for my day of red.
> I did a very simple neutral eye look with my new love, Burberry's Pale Barley e/s. I wore it from lid to brow w/a touch of
> medium brown from TF's *Golden Mink* palette.  I also have on MAC's *Frankly Scarlet blush* and Guerlain's *Terracotta *
> *bronzer *and Dior's *Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I was on a roll----a red roll, so I put on Chanel's *Pirate* nail polish.


Sounds like lovely look! You are on a red roll!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Feel better soon Dominique!


Thank you Calla
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, euh I fear this won't be possible in the long run ( deafness in fact ) but tomorrow is another day  and hopefully I can wear my deeply adored lol lippies !


----------



## Anneri (Jun 20, 2014)

@Medgal, that look sounds great! @Naomi, love that kind of lippie on you! Suits you very well! Also, hope you had an awesome birthday! @Dominique, hope you're feeling better tomorrow!  I wore my orange lipsticks already at the beginning of the month - oops! So I guess I'll try to go through my oodles of red lipstick!  Yesterday I finally managed to wear VG Riri. While I really like the colour and the finish, it's incredibly fussy on me - I had the suspicion that it was slipping around on my lips the whole time. I wanted to check myself in the mirror the whole time because I was afraid to look like the Joker.  Today I did my fave look of the month with Pale Barley and Malacca in the eyes, At Dusk on my cheeks and Cherry Glaze Huggable on my lips. When I bought CG it wasn't quite right on me, but now in summer it's love!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today I did my fave look of the month with Pale Barley and Malacca in the eyes, At Dusk on my cheeks and Cherry Glaze Huggable on my lips. When I bought CG it wasn't quite right on me, but now in summer it's love!


  Thank you Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I kinda feel the same about VG RiRi unless I wear a liner with it, without one I feel like it isn't staying put for some reason. 

  That sounds like a beautiful look you had!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today I did my fave look of the month with Pale Barley and Malacca in the eyes, At Dusk on my cheeks and Cherry Glaze Huggable on my lips. When I bought CG it wasn't quite right on me, but now in summer it's love!


Thank you Anneri, I am feeling better now


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you!  I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Naomi, yes I am ok.  If only we had all brands I NEED lol in fact they should open a Beauty Mall just for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! At the largest mall of the area we have : Sephora, Kiko, The Body Shop, Marionnaud ( a bit similar to Sephora but much smaller ), Lush, Yves Rocher, OPI Manucure Bar, Réserve Naturelle, Sabon and... that's it ! 150 stores though but not enough beauty products IMO. That's not fair !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds redtacular, Meddy!






 That's funny Naomi, & super cute!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sounds like lovely look! You are on a red roll!






 Oh I was Calla---I've enjoyed these weeks of color but they're flying by!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today I did my fave look of the month with* Pale Barley and Malacca in the eyes, At Dusk on my cheeks and Cherry Glaze Huggable on my lips. When I bought CG it wasn't quite right on me, but now in summer it's love!*


  Thank you Anneri---I used *Pale Barley* again!   That's 4 times in one week.  It;s really very pretty---I wore it over 
   a Chanel cream e/s on the lid and then on it;s own from my crease to my brow.  It looked like 3 different 
   eyeshadows, & it just glowed on my brow bones---so nice!

Your looks sounds amazing!!!!  Malacca is _really_ pretty---reminds me of MAC Club.

  No oops Anneri---you wore brights!  The weekly colors were just suggestions so you were well "on theme."




RE: the Joker comment!  I always worry about red lipstick migrating to my teeth, even though I do the finger trick, etc.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

Makeup of the day : CHANEL !   - Cream blush in Révélation  - Rouge Allure in Passion ( not layered this time )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Makeup of the day : CHANEL !   - Cream blush in Révélation  - Rouge Allure in Passion ( not layered this time )


oh I love that colour!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 21, 2014)

MAC Flat out Fabulous along with Sea Me, Hear me blush and HG ambient powder in Luminous Light. Used UD shadows from the Naked 1 palette, naked, hustle, buck, side car, sin and dark horse.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Flat out Fabulous along with Sea Me, Hear me blush and HG ambient powder in Luminous Light. Used UD shadows from the Naked 1 palette, naked, hustle, buck, side car, sin and dark horse.


  Naomi you should be on the cover of a magazine---You _look_ flat out fabulous---you really do!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2014)

Today I'm saying goodbye to our 'Red Week' with Tom Ford's *Crimson Noir*, an intense dark red lipstick. I again did a very simple neutral eye look with 
Burberry's* Pale Barley* e/s which I can't seem to stop using!  I wore it from lid to brow w/a dark brown from TF's *Cognac Sable **e/s* palette in the crease.  
I also have on MAC's* Ring of Saturn* MB which I haven't worn in ages and Guerlain's *Terracotta Joli Teint* foundation & *Terracotta **bronzer, *and Estée Lauder's  
*Crystal* *Baby* highlighter.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Flat out Fabulous along with Sea Me, Hear me blush and HG ambient powder in Luminous Light. Used UD shadows from the Naked 1 palette, naked, hustle, buck, side car, sin and dark horse.


  You rock that makeup ! Very pretty Naomi or should I call you Halle


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2014)

My simple combo of the day :   - MAC Mineralize Skin finish in Lust  - MAC Scarlet Ibis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I wanted to use MAC cool magically powder ( loose ) but it smells weird I think its too old ( 2011) I am a huge fan of that powder, but I also love MSF.  As for my orange lippies I have 2 or 3 only so I cannot join in everyday but I will admire your makeups )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]Beautiful Dominique!  I love Chanel Le Blush Créme, *Revelation*---it's such a romantic color!!! [/COLOR]    [COLOR=B22222]Naomi you should be on the cover of a magazine---You _look_ flat out fabulous---you really do!!![/COLOR]


Aww...thank you Meddy! :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You rock that makeup ! Very pretty Naomi or should I call you Halle


Thank you Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> My simple combo of the day :   - MAC Mineralize Skin finish in Lust  - MAC Scarlet Ibis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scarlet Ibis looks great on you! I sure shouldn't of skipped that one!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Scarlet Ibis looks great on you! I sure shouldn't of skipped that one!


  Thank you Naomi   I skipped it when the Iris Apfel collection launched but I managed to grab it when the Marilyn collection was released !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> As for my orange lippies I have 2 or 3 only so I cannot join in everyday but I will admire your makeups )


    Just beautiful Dominique!!!!  I love Scarlet Ibis & it looks amazing on you!!!!
   Oh that's really too bad!  I should check my magically cool powder too!

   BTW---you're not getting off that easy this week!  The month of June is for bright lippies.  The weekly colors were optional so you still need to grace us with a bright 
   lippie of the day We're looking forward to it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2014)

I started my bright orange week by wearing Dior's *Cruise* lipstick from the Transatlantique collection for the first time.
I nearly passed on this one but I'm so glad I didn't.  It reminds me of MAC's All About Orange but in a satiny finish.
I first lined and filled my lips with MAC's *What A Blast* lip pencil.  

I wore the Dior *Sundeck* e/s palette, also from the Transatlantique collection.  It has become my favorite summer
e/s palette.

I wore Tom Ford's *Flush* blush and Chanel's highlighter in *Delice*.

It was a good first day of orange.  I took a pic put I just couldn't capture the lippie the way that it looks IRL so I didn't
post it.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 22, 2014)

Now that we've moved onto oranges, here's how my bright red week went:

*Sunday, June 15th:* I wore Wet n Wild _Stoplight Red_ - an oldie but goodie. Cheap, long lasting and _super_ bright. It stays.





*Monday, June 16th:* I wore Rimmel's _111_. It's an alright matte, unfortunately lots of slip though... I think I'll keep it? We'll see!
*Tuesday, June 17th:* I wore Revlon _Certainly Red_. Love it!
*Wednesday, June 18th:* I wore Revlon _Cherries in the Snow_. Definitely more of a cherry red. Also love this one, so it stays.
*Thursday, June 19th:* I wore Rimmel's _01_ which isn't so much a bright red but I wanted to mix it up a little. It's staying.
*Friday, June 20th:* I wore MAC _Head in the Clouds_ - one of my very first frosts! I absolutely adore this color and how easy it is to wear.





*Saturday, June 21st:* I planned to wear MAC _Mangrove_ but I opted for no makeup/balm instead!

  I swear the colors I chose looked different enough during the week but 1-3 look so similar in this picture:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Now that we've moved onto oranges, here's how my bright red week went:
> 
> *Sunday, June 15th:* I wore Wet n Wild _Stoplight Red_ - an oldie but goodie. Cheap, long lasting and _super_ bright. It stays.
> 
> ...


  Super pretty looks Jaymuhlee!!!  The swatches are amazing too!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just beautiful ! So pretty !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

My lipstick of the day :   Dior Addict in May Day   ( no other makeup Todaý )


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 23, 2014)

Out of town for a bit but that doesn't mean I didn't wear my bright lippies while I was gone.

  Friday I wore Bite's Palomino . kind of a pinkie red!

  Saturday I wore Maybelline Color Vivid in Vibrant Mandarin 885

  Sunday I wore  Revlon Super Lustrous Lip color in Siren 677

  Today I'm wearing Revlon Color Burst lacquer balm in Tease over MAC lip liner in Ablaze!

*Dominique and Naomi* looking lovely as usual!

  Nice makeup *Meddy*!

*Jaymuhlee, *Another lovely photo roundup of the week! All of the colors suit you well!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Now that we've moved onto oranges, here's how my bright red week went:
> 
> *Sunday, June 15th:* I wore Wet n Wild _Stoplight Red_ - an oldie but goodie. Cheap, long lasting and _super_ bright. It stays.
> 
> ...


You have gorgeous lippies,


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Out of town for a bit but that doesn't mean I didn't wear my bright lippies while I was gone.
> 
> Friday I wore Bite's Palomino . kind of a pinkie red!
> 
> ...


Thank you Calla, a very very simple makeup today


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 23, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Out of town for a bit but that doesn't mean I didn't wear my bright lippies while I was gone.
> 
> Friday I wore Bite's Palomino . kind of a pinkie red!
> 
> ...


  Thank you Calla!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Now that we've moved onto oranges, here's how my bright red week went:
> 
> *Sunday, June 15th:* I wore Wet n Wild _Stoplight Red_ - an oldie but goodie. Cheap, long lasting and _super_ bright. It stays.
> 
> ...


  Lovely Jaymuhlee!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 23, 2014)

@jay (can I call you Jay?) You really have awesome lippies! I also love the pics you take. Your swatch pics always look so crisp!  @dominique - nice colours and combos!  @med - that Dior lipstick sounds heavenly! Aao as a satin?! Awesome!  @calla - sounds like a good selection of lippies you took on that trip!  @naomi - you look fabulous in FoF!!!  I wore EL Wild Fire today - from their spring 2011 LE. Hubby took some pics of me, so here is one of them:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Eyes again PB and Malacca (which I like a lot more than Club which tends to look too red on me), FM highlight powder and SMHM blush.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Eyes again PB and Malacca (which I like a lot more than Club which tends to look too red on me), FM highlight powder and SMHM blush.


  You look classy Anneri. Sehr hübsche Combi


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 23, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Eyes again PB and Malacca (which I like a lot more than Club which tends to look too red on me), FM highlight powder and SMHM blush.


  Lovely as ever, Anneri!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ( no other makeup Todaý )


  Pretty Dominique!  I love MayDay----it pulls more pink on you and red on me---probably because of our pigmentation.  I love the formula too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Out of town for a bit but that doesn't mean I didn't wear my bright lippies while I was gone.
> 
> Friday I wore Bite's Palomino . kind of a pinkie red!
> 
> ...


   Thank you Calla!!!!  You had a week of some real pretty lipsticks too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Eyes again PB and Malacca (which I like a lot more than Club which tends to look too red on me), FM highlight powder and SMHM blush.


 Thanks a bunch---I've developed a real fondness for Dior lipstick.

  You look beautiful Anneri----just lovely.  Wild Fire looks so pretty on you.  I can see why you keep wearing PB---it 
  really is as amazing as you said it would be.  I think of you every time I wear it, and it goes with absolutely everything!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00] Pretty Dominique!  I love MayDay----it pulls more pink on you and red on me---probably because of our pigmentation.  I love the formula too!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you yes it is a perfect summer lippie, so wearable on any occasion IMO. It is Red but the pic is not very good, due to the lighting too IRL it is a Red lippie on me too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you yes it is a perfect summer lippie, so wearable on any occasion IMO. It is Red but the pic is not very good, due to the lighting too IRL it is a Red lippie on me too


 Awesome Dominique---it's so hard to get just the right lighting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2014)

Today I went all out orange---with MAC's *All About Orange* lipstick &* What A Blast* lip pencil.  I wore Dior's *Sundeck* e/s palette,Tom Ford's *Savage* blush, Estée Lauder's* Heat Wave* highlighter, Chanel's Perfection *Lumiére Velvet *Foundation & *Les Beiges *Healthy Glow Powder.  I'm wearing Butter London's *Silly Billy* bright orange nail polish on my fingers & toes.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Today I went all out orange---with MAC's *All About Orange* lipstick & *What A Blast* lip pencil.  I wore Dior's *Sundeck* e/s palette,[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]Tom Ford's[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Savage*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]blush, Estée Lauder's[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Heat Wave*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]highlighter, Chanel's Perfection[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Lumiére Velvet*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]Foundation & [/COLOR]*Les Beiges * Healthy Glow Powder.  I'm wearing Butter London's *Silly Billy*  bright orange nail polish on my fingers & toes.


Beautiful Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful Meddy!


 Thanks Naomi


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Makeup of the day :   - Diorskin Nude Shimmer 01  - Chanel Rouge Allure Mélodieuse


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Today I went all out orange---with MAC's *All About Orange*  lipstick & *What A Blast* lip pencil.  I wore Dior's *Sundeck* e/s palette,[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]Tom Ford's[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Savage*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]blush, Estée Lauder's[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Heat Wave*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]highlighter, Chanel's Perfection[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Lumiére Velvet*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]Foundation & [/COLOR]*Les Beiges * Healthy Glow Powder.  I'm wearing Butter London's *Silly Billy*  bright orange nail polish on my fingers & toes.


  Gorgeous Meddy ! Yes all about orange !  great !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Today I went all out orange---with MAC's *All About Orange* lipstick & *What A Blast* lip pencil.  I wore Dior's *Sundeck* e/s palette,[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]Tom Ford's[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Savage*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]blush, Estée Lauder's[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Heat Wave*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]highlighter, Chanel's Perfection[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Lumiére Velvet*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]Foundation & [/COLOR]*Les Beiges * Healthy Glow Powder.  I'm wearing Butter London's *Silly Billy*  bright orange nail polish on my fingers & toes.


Meddy you are stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Makeup of the day :   - Diorskin Nude Shimmer 01  - Chanel Rouge Allure Mélodieuse


Beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


Thank you ! 
  Meddy rocks orange shades !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meddy !


----------



## Anneri (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You look classy Anneri. Sehr hübsche Combi


  Danke dir! That's a really nice thing to say!  





NaomiH said:


> Lovely as ever, Anneri!


  I'm blushing, Naomi. Thank you!!!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Thanks a bunch---I've developed a real fondness for Dior lipstick.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=FF8C00]  You look beautiful Anneri----just lovely.  Wild Fire looks so pretty on you.  I can see why you keep wearing PB---it[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]  really is as amazing as you said it would be.  I think of you every time I wear it,[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]and it goes with absolutely everything![/COLOR]


  Blushing even more, Med! Thank you so much.  I'm absolutely delighted that you like PB as much as I do, and what a great compliment! Thank you. Really. It means a lot to me. After all, what can be nicer than the feeling that someone loves the thing you recommended? Also. Aao looks great on you. Absolutely gorgeous!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Today I went all out orange---with MAC's *All About Orange* lipstick & *What A Blast* lip pencil.  I wore Dior's *Sundeck* e/s palette,[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]Tom Ford's[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Savage*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]blush, Estée Lauder's[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Heat Wave*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]highlighter, Chanel's Perfection[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]*Lumiére Velvet*[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]Foundation & [/COLOR]*Les Beiges * Healthy Glow Powder.  I'm wearing Butter London's *Silly Billy*  bright orange nail polish on my fingers & toes.





Dominique33 said:


> Makeup of the day :   - Diorskin Nude Shimmer 01  - Chanel Rouge Allure Mélodieuse


  Is Melodieuse perm, Dominique? It's so pretty!   I wore Ruffian Red today. It's a perfectly nice neutral red on me, but I never wear it because I always look at my reflection and think 'meh' when I wear it. I don't know why. Maybe it just has to go. I put Ruffian Gold over it and it just looked like VG Riri on me - with the same slippery feeling. Bah.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2014)

MAC Sail La Vie. NYX Prune liner. That is all. Imagine this over tanned NC50-ish skin. Just this, powder and mascara.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I wore Ruffian Red today. It's a perfectly nice neutral red on me, but I never wear it because I always look at my reflection and think 'meh' when I wear it. I don't know why. Maybe it just has to go. I put Ruffian Gold over it and it just looked like VG Riri on me - with the same slippery feeling. Bah.


It's still available on Sephora.fr but the Chanel website won't work tonight for some reason, Mélodieuse is on Sephora


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I wore Ruffian Red today. It's a perfectly nice neutral red on me, but I never wear it because I always look at my reflection and think 'meh' when I wear it. I don't know why. Maybe it just has to go. I put Ruffian Gold over it and it just looked like VG Riri on me - with the same slippery feeling. Bah.


Ruffian Red is great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anneri,  I wish I had ordered it but I don't even remember if the collection was released online in fact.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I wore Ruffian Red today. It's a perfectly nice neutral red on me, but I never wear it because I always look at my reflection and think 'meh' when I wear it. I don't know why. Maybe it just has to go. I put Ruffian Gold over it and it just looked like VG Riri on me - with the same slippery feeling. Bah.






I'm wearing it again today Anneri---I'll have to hide *Pale Barley* from myself so I can wear some of my other eyeshadows


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> MAC Sail La Vie. NYX Prune liner. That is all. Imagine this over tanned NC50-ish skin. Just this, powder and mascara.


   Sounds gorgeous Sage---and yes I can imagine it over BEAUTIFUL tanned NC50ish skin.  Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I went all out orange---with MAC's *All About Orange* lipstick &* What A Blast* lip pencil.  I wore Dior's *Sundeck* e/s palette,Tom Ford's *Savage* blush, Estée Lauder's* Heat Wave* highlighter, Chanel's Perfection *Lumiére Velvet *Foundation & *Les Beiges *Healthy Glow Powder.  I'm wearing Butter London's *Silly Billy* bright orange nail polish on my fingers & toes.


Stunning Meddy, love the lip color!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you !
> Meddy rocks orange shades !
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you!!!!  



Today I'm wearing Guerlain's Terracotta Sun Shimmer’ Highlighting Blush *Spicy Coral *underjust a little bit Guerlain Joli Teint foundation.
   I used Chanel's Frivole JC blush to set the liquid highlighting blush.  I'm also MAC's *Gold Deposit *MSF and *Fashion Nomad* (bright medium-dark orange) lipstick.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Lovely!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Eyes again PB and Malacca (which I like a lot more than Club which tends to look too red on me), FM highlight powder and SMHM blush.


The whole look is great on you! That stands out in the best way!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chanel JC in Frivole is perfection ! Very pretty makeup indeed. As for me, I didn't use an orange lipstick but a still a bright one


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for the tip Meddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, orange week means Frivole or Malice,  and I have both.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you for the tip Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Malice is still on my list---I keep buying other JCs instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get it eventually.  I pulled out Chanel JC *Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange) to wear one day this week.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Bright is always good Dominique!!!
> 
> Malice is still on my list---I keep buying other JCs instead.
> 
> ...


You need it Meddy ! It would be great on you ! I know you keep buying other JC blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but Malice is a must-have IMO.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You need it Meddy ! It would be great on you ! I know you keep buying other JC blushes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​I'm convinced too Dominique----I'll get it very soon.  The YSL fall collection is out & I just ordered a few items.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 24, 2014)

My Ladies are looking lovely as usual today! It's quiet today in the thread!

  Easy look to today, the face has stayed the same,  Eyes - Pale Barley on the lid and Bahama Mama in the crease with a touch of black liquid liner slight cat eye using Milani eyetech

  Cheeks- MAC's Honey Jasmine which is a midtone orange blush with a hint of Coral. LOVE this  for summer! Bahama Mama by the Balm to warm up the face! Used a bit of Hourglass Ambient lighting powder in Dim light to highlight.

  Lips- MAC Sushi Kiss with MAC's Entertain Me lip liner, this was a fun light bright  peachy orange lip!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Makeup of the day :  - Guerlain blush LE " Madame Rougit " - Estée Lauder Pure Color ( Crystal Shimmer ) in Twinkling Ruby


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Madame Rougit has some orange in it  !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 25, 2014)

Today I am wearing MAC's Sushi Kiss over What A Blast liner. I started out with just Sushi Kiss but decided I wanted something a little darker to match my sundress so I layered it over What A Blast. I couldn't find my Morange this morning. Hope I haven't lost it!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you for the tip Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Totally! Such a pretty blush.

@Medgal07 and all other Pale Barley fangirls: PSA!!!! Have a look at that:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/20...ookBook+(The+Beauty+Look+Book+E-mail+Updates)

  Sabrina says the new e/s in Storm Grey is the grey equivalent of PB - and now Storm Grey is on my list!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Calla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Anneri*, that AAO collection really was a fantastic collection especially for the summer months! I hope you can find it the piece you want soon, luckily most of the lip sticks are permanent now! Thanks for the link,  Rushing over to Beauty LookBook now, she always has the best products and swatches , she will make you broke! LOL
*Mandy*, yeah Sushi Kiss is very light so it can definitely use a lip liner to ground it depending on your style!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Not wearing an orange lippy today, but I figured I'd share anyway. Wearing MAC's Glam along with Seduced at Sea blush and HG Luminous Light ambient powder.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I'm convinced too Dominique----I'll get it very soon.  The YSL fall collection is out & I just ordered a few items.


lol well I am not surprised ! It's a beautiful collection ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope to see your haul !


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I'm convinced too Dominique----I'll get it very soon.  The YSL fall collection is out & I just ordered a few items.


  ohhh what did  you get? 

  I wore red 3x last week?  and forgot the whole look.  I'll do better with orange this week.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Jay great looks as always.  Do you do your own eyebrows? Or do you have a place in Chicago?
> Naomi, do you wear the ambient powder without foundation?


  I do sometimes!  It adds a nice touch to the skin when I just use it over my moisturizer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> My Ladies are looking lovely as usual today! It's quiet today in the thread!
> 
> Easy look to today, the face has stayed the same,  Eyes - *Pale Barley* on the lid and Bahama Mama in the crease with a touch of black liquid liner slight cat eye using Milani eyetech
> 
> ...


   What a pretty orange look Calla----Pale Barley sure is getting a lot of love on this thread!  It really is _all that!_  I love the lip combo too.  Is *Entertain Me* permanent now?  
  I love orange so much that I backed it up upon its initial release.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> My Ladies are looking lovely as usual today! It's quiet today in the thread!
> 
> Easy look to today, the face has stayed the same,  Eyes - Pale Barley on the lid and Bahama Mama in the crease with a touch of black liquid liner slight cat eye using Milani eyetech
> 
> ...


  What a lovely lippy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *ohhh what did  you get? *
> 
> I wore red 3x last week?  and forgot the whole look.  I'll do better with orange this week.


  I got the new YSL fall e/s palette, Fetiche.  It's insanely beautiful and the black leather palette looks awesome.  Here's a link that @MACina posted in the YSL Fall 2014 thread.

http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/ysl-fetiche-eyeshadow-palette-from-fall.html

 I also got the *Fuchsia Fetiche* lipstick, a nude lip gloss and the taupe nail polish.  I wanted the nude lipstick from the collection, but Saks didn't yet have it available.

  Pretty you can wear any bright lipstick that you wish!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you for the tip Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just love these shades-----I adore Frivole and I vow to get Malice before the end of this year!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I got the new YSL fall e/s palette, Fetiche.  It's insanely beautiful and the black leather palette looks awesome.  Here's a link that @MACina posted in the YSL Fall 2014 thread.
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/ysl-fetiche-eyeshadow-palette-from-fall.html
> 
> ...


Great haul Meddy ! It sounds so beautiful !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's not over  a few pretty items to pick up soon !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds like a very pretty look, Calla!
> 
> What a lovely lippy!


Thank you Naomi  it's very wearable a go-to red in fact but still bright.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do sometimes!  It adds a nice touch to the skin when I just use it over my moisturizer.


 I've started wearing my Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder in *Radiant Light* because you mentioned wearing your
powder---it reminded me that I had it.  That's another collateral advantage of our challenges & sharing the products that
we're wearing----we get reminded of what we love but haven't used in a while.  So, thank you Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Great haul Meddy ! It sounds so beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   LOL----Thank you Dominique.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Today I am wearing MAC's Sushi Kiss over What A Blast liner. I started out with just Sushi Kiss but decided I wanted something a little darker to match my sundress so I layered it over What A Blast. I couldn't find my Morange this morning. Hope I haven't lost it!!


It sounds lovely Mandy !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you haven't lost Morange, a true must-have ( and I don't have that one lol )


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not wearing an orange lippy today, but I figured I'd share anyway. Wearing MAC's Glam along with Seduced at Sea blush and HG Luminous Light ambient powder.


    Very pretty Naomi----I love you in every single bright lipstick that you've worn.  You just look so fantastic in brights!  The whole look is just lovely.  
  I'll have to B2M for Glam---I love mattes!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Today I am wearing MAC's Sushi Kiss over What A Blast liner. I started out with just Sushi Kiss but decided I wanted something a little darker to match my sundress so I layered it over What A Blast. I couldn't find my Morange this morning. Hope I haven't lost it!!


  Sounds lovely, Mandy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I've started wearing my Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder in *Radiant Light* because you mentioned wearing your
> powder---it reminded me that I had it.  That's another collateral advantage of our challenges & sharing the products that
> we're wearing----we get reminded of what we love but haven't used in a while.  So, thank you Naomi!!!


  You're very welcome Meddy! I hope you've been enjoying it as much as I have been enjoying mine! I really have been enjoying these challenges, so thank you for coming up with this thread!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty Naomi----I love you in every single bright lipstick that you've worn.  You just look so fantastic in brights!  The whole look is just lovely.
> I'll have to B2M for Glam---I love mattes!!!


  Thank you very much, Meddy! I'm really starting to enjoy my brights more due to this brights challenge going on. I had been in such a vampy lip phase that wearing brights was a bit daunting at first, but now I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Calla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I mosyed over to the Burberry thread yesterday and saw these.  I have a real weakness for grey eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and was trying to forget that I saw
                  those!!!!

        Yay team Frivole!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I mosyed over to the Burberry thread yesterday and saw these.  I have a real weakness for grey eyeshadow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Team Frivole
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( Peter Philips created a masterpiece IMO among many, I worship that man really )


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Today I am wearing MAC's Sushi Kiss over What A Blast liner. I started out with just Sushi Kiss but decided I wanted something a little darker to match my sundress so I layered it over What A Blast. I couldn't find my Morange this morning. Hope I haven't lost it!!


  That sounds so pretty Mandy.  I love What A Blast.  I hope you find your Morange!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Today I wore Dior Rouge Dior, *Rendez-Vous *(Dark Orange) # 543 with Chanel's Orange Intense lip liner.  I also wore Guerlain's  
Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Fauves  #14* eyeshadow Palette of warm orange, shimmery red-brown, medium orange-brown & light copper.
I wore Guerlain's Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo, *Peach Boy* o1 as my blush & highlighter.  The eye and face colors were more muted
than they sound and the lipstick is pretty bright.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're very welcome Meddy! I hope you've been enjoying it as much as I have been enjoying mine! I really have been enjoying these challenges, so thank you for coming up with this thread!


 Thanks Naomi---we had so much fun after the very first challenge for BCA month that we kept it going.  I love focusing on products to use---I don't feel one bit guilty about 
  my hauls because I'm using my products---these challenges help to get that done.  Reading and/or seeing everyone's looks is the best reminder about many long   
  forgotten products.  It's fun to revive, use and fall in love with them all over again.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks so much  *Meddy and Naomi!* This challenge has been loads of fun and it really is a good way to go through your stash and use things you may have forgotten about due more recent purchases!

*Meddy*, you really have embraced the orange week and I love it! Writing down all the pretty orange makeup you have been listing this week! I don't think *Entertain Me* is permanent, I wish.

*Naomi,* you know you can rock a red lip, any day of the week!  Glam is quite lovely on you.

  My look was simple today, no makeup today just Mac's Scarlet Ibis on the lips and my sunglasses!

  I picked up another Kat Von Dee liquid lipstick is A Go Go perfect for orange week!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 25, 2014)

I am _so_ behind! Thank you, everyone, for your kind words. You're all so sweet!  And you all look fabulous!! 

@Anneri you can totally abbreviate it! I just use my phone for these photos - it's that awesome natural light that makes everything look so good!

@Prettypackages I do my own brows but I'm flattered that it looks like I go somewhere lol. I'm too cheap to go to a pro, though one day I may try it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks so much  *Meddy and Naomi!* This challenge has been loads of fun and it really is a good way to go through your stash and use things you may have forgotten about due more recent purchases!
> 
> *Meddy*, you really have embraced the orange week and I love it! Writing down all the pretty orange makeup you have been listing this week! I don't think *Entertain Me* is permanent, I wish.
> 
> ...






I chuckled Calla because I'm always juggling  products---between the excitement of new ones and nostalgia & love for the old ones---we'll always be in juggling mode.
            I love Scarlet Ibis---there aren't enough days in the week to wear all of my lippies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I am _so_ behind! Thank you, everyone, for your kind words. You're all so sweet!  And you all look fabulous!!
> 
> @Anneri you can totally abbreviate it! I just use my phone for these photos - it's that awesome natural light that makes everything look so good!
> 
> @Prettypackages I do my own brows but I'm flattered that it looks like I go somewhere lol. I'm too cheap to go to a pro, though one day I may try it.






Hi there Jaymuhlee!  I love your photos too---you & Naomi w/your fabulous car pics.  I laughed because I don't go out every day but envisioned myself backing the
         car out of the garage to take a pic.....anyone would have me committed!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Makeup of the day ( very simple combo as always )  - Chanel JC blush in Ultra Rose  - Kiko Shiny Breeze gloss 06


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


Once again Dominique for the win with a fabulous blush and lipstick!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Meddy,* so true about the constant juggling, I laughed about not enough days to wear all my lippies, because when I ran in Sephora  yesterday while my cousin was in Homegoods , when I came out I said I just grabbed this lippie for my 30 lipstick challenge I'm on the orange week, she glanced at my everyday makeup bag bulging with lip products, she said from here I see at least 5 orange lipsticks and it's Wednesday, plus I know if you have 5 on you I can't imagine how many you have at home! She just shook her head ! I honestly had those lippies in my bag because they are options for this weeks color! Try not to carry around too many of my beloved lip sticks it's summer too much heat.

*Meddy*, I think car selfies have the best lighting but I don't drive everyday either, but I used too when I lived on the west coast. I can just you imagine you backing out snapping a selfie and driving back in and your neighbors look on in confusion ! LOL


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Once again Dominique for the win with a fabulous blush and lipstick!


  Thank you so much Calla, it is very bright lol but Ultra Rose is highly buildable in fact.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Today I wore Dior Rouge Dior, *Rendez-Vous* (Dark Orange) # 543 with Chanel's Orange Intense lip liner.  I also wore Guerlain's   [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Fauves  #14* eyeshadow Palette of warm orange, shimmery red-brown, medium orange-brown & light copper. [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]I wore Guerlain's [/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo,  *Peach Boy*  o1 as my blush & highlighter.  The eye and face colors were more muted [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]than they sound and the lipstick is pretty bright. [/COLOR]     [COLOR=FF8C00]      [/COLOR]


  That sounds so beautiful !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]I just love these shades-----I adore Frivole and I vow to get Malice before the end of this year!!![/COLOR]


  I agree !  Vow yes I definitely agree !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks so much  *Meddy and Naomi!* This challenge has been loads of fun and it really is a good way to go through your stash and use things you may have forgotten about due more recent purchases!
> 
> *Meddy*, you really have embraced the orange week and I love it! Writing down all the pretty orange makeup you have been listing this week! I don't think *Entertain Me* is permanent, I wish.
> 
> ...


  Thank you Calla!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks so much  *Meddy and Naomi!* This challenge has been loads of fun and it really is a good way to go through your stash and use things you may have forgotten about due more recent purchases!  *Meddy*, you really have embraced the orange week and I love it! Writing down all the pretty orange makeup you have been listing this week! I don't think *Entertain Me* is permanent, I wish.  *Naomi,* you know you can rock a red lip, any day of the week!  Glam is quite lovely on you.  My look was simple today, no makeup today just Mac's Scarlet Ibis on the lips and my sunglasses!  I picked up another Kat Von Dee liquid lipstick is A Go Go perfect for orange week!


  I am sure you rock Scarlet Ibis Calla ! Beautiful lippie !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

I woke up all kinds of late this morning and didn't have time to put on any makeup. :/


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I woke up all kinds of late this morning and didn't have time to put on any makeup. :/


lol today I didn't wear any makeup except my Laura Mercier palette and a blue mascara, my lips are awefully dry so I decided to take a break, I think the purple week is very soon


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

​I was a huge fail yesterday.  I went smokey eye & nude lip because I was wearing all black to physical
therapy---an orange lip would have made me feel too Halloweenish!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I was a huge fail yesterday.  I went smokey eye & nude lip because I was wearing all black to physical
> therapy---an orange lip would have made me feel too Halloweenish!!!


lol yes Meddy, I hope you are recovering 





 I was a fail today too, my lips were too dry. I will do my best for the purple week, I ordered MAC Lorde lippie ( it should be here next week ) and I have a few purple lipsticks ( not many though ).


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I was a huge fail yesterday.  I went smokey eye & nude lip because I was wearing all black to physical
> therapy---an orange lip would have made me feel too Halloweenish!!!


 [email protected] too Halloweenish! How are you healing up, Meddy?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]​I was a huge fail yesterday.  I went smokey eye & nude lip because I was wearing all black to physical[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]therapy---an orange lip would have made me feel too Halloweenish!!![/COLOR] :wiggle:


Halloween is perfect all year round! Hope you are well meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol today I didn't wear any makeup except my Laura Mercier palette and a blue mascara, my lips are awefully dry so I decided to take a break, I think the purple week is very soon


 Naomi & Dominique, we all have those days!!!!

   June 22 - 28 Bright Oranges ---- Just 2 more days of orange


 *June* *29* - *30*   Bright Purples*  We're only wearing purple for *two* days!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Halloween is perfect all year round! Hope you are well meddy






Yes, thank you Dolly.  I'm coming along nicely but I want my independence back---I want to drive!!!  Soon!  Hopefully soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=FF8C00]Yes, thank you Dolly.  I'm coming along nicely but I want my independence back---I want to drive!!!  Soon!  Hopefully soon![/COLOR]  [COLOR=FF8C00]  [/COLOR]


I hope you can drive soon! You'll get it back...sending all my love and prayers to you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> [email protected] too Halloweenish! How are you healing up, Meddy?


 Getting there Naomi.  The shoulder takes a long time to heel unfortunately, but I'm getting there.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you can drive soon! You'll get it back...sending all my love and prayers to you






Thank you sweet Dolly!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol yes Meddy, I hope you are recovering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You only need purple for two days Dominique.  Before we started this challenge we had a full month of purple, which is why we opted for just 2 days of it.  So, you're all 
   set.  





Thanks so much for your well-wishes


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

We need a theme for July ladies!  Any suggestions.  Would you like a red, white & blue theme that we wear in any way we choose?
                                                                       I'd love some suggestions.  We can do red, white & blue for the first half of the month & something else the second half?????


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> We need a theme for July ladies!  Any suggestions.  Would you like a red, white & blue theme that we wear in any way we choose?
> I'd love some suggestions.  We can do red, white & blue for the first half of the month & something else the second half?????


  Red, white and blue might be neat for a bit and maybe something using greens?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You only need purple for two days Dominique.  Before we started this challenge we had a full month of purple, which is why we opted for just 2 days of it.  So, you're all
> set.
> 
> 
> ...








Meddy, 2 days ? I have 2 purple lippies, perfect !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Meddy, 2 days ? I have 2 purple lippies, perfect !


  Yay Dominique!!!  You're all set!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2014)

Med, what about the Jungle theme Aradhana proposed sometime ago? What about doing this for the second half of the month?  Red, white and blue is really difficult for me. I nearly don't have any blues except in liner form, and have red only in lipstick form. Any ideas?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Makeup of the day :












*MAC ED powder in Aphrodite's Shell *( unsung hero really, that powder is just beautiful on pale skins )
*MAC Feel my Pulse *


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

White, Blue, Red ( our French Revolution colours btw ^^ ) " bleu, blanc, rouge "  National Day celebrated on July the 14th, well I don't know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a very good idea but creating such makeups ?
  The Jungle theme nope lol, green is not my colour but do as you want, it is your challenge, I will try and catch up lol !


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thursday  was a no makeup day for me too. Friday  however I did.  Eyes- the grayish taupe color from the WNW Silent Treatment palette,with a touch of UD Asphyxia to add to the douchromeness  with MAC's Havana in the crease and MUFE 11e purple eyeliner on the upper lash line! Cheeks- MAC's Ripe for Love blush , the bronzer in MAC's Pink Power MSF from the Wonder Woman collection along with MAC's Superb to highlight. Lips were Kat Von Dee's A- go-go liquid lipstick with NYX pumpkin lip liner. 

  For today  another lipstick and sunglasses with the being Maybelline Color Vivids in Orange Edge!  Nice way to round out the orange week! Feeling very summery!

*Dominique*,   Feel my Pulse is a great color on you and I love the formula.

  As for the new challenge, Red , White and Blue would be challenging for me. more partial to the jungle theme that incorporates many colors but I'm down for what ever is decided and I will go with the flow and adapt accordingly.  Just trying to use what I have both old and new.

*Meddy*, nice to see you on the mend!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Red, white and blue is really difficult for me. I nearly don't have any blues except in liner form, and have red only in lipstick form. Any ideas?


 OMG----I knew I would forget the Jungle theme, and thanks so much for reminding me.  What do you think of this?:

 *July 1 - 7* *  Patriotic/Nautical Red, White & Blue  *

 *July 8 -* *15                * *Greens of Summer (& Money *





)

*   July 16 - 31                Life's a Jungle*


  Hopefully just a week of the Red/White/Blue theme makes it easier.  Blue liner winged for a Pin Up look would be awesome.  I'll research some other looks for more ideas. 
  I'll have to look back at Aradhana's post because I don't recall her ideas around the theme.  Are we looking at animal-print colors---golds & browns & Black.  All neutrals & 
  even orange I suppose.  What are your thoughts?  Were you thinking along those lines too?  Again, thanks for reminding me because I thought it was a good idea too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> White, Blue, Red ( our French Revolution colours btw ^^ ) " bleu, blanc, rouge "  National Day celebrated on July the 14th, well I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Maybe just a week & not a month of the Patriotic/Nautical theme Dominique.  Do you remember the AD photos for Dior's Transatlantic collection? 

   This is all our challenge so _all_ ideas are not just welcomed but _encouragedIIII_   What are your thoughts for a new theme? I'm sure we can figure this out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Makeup of the day :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful Dominique!  FMP is lovely on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thursday  was a no makeup day for me too. Friday  however I did.  Eyes- the grayish taupe color from the WNW Silent Treatment palette,with a touch of UD Asphyxia to add to the douchromeness  with MAC's Havana in the crease and MUFE 11e purple eyeliner on the upper lash line! Cheeks- MAC's Ripe for Love blush , the bronzer in MAC's Pink Power MSF from the Wonder Woman collection along with MAC's Superb to highlight. Lips were Kat Von Dee's A- go-go liquid lipstick with NYX pumpkin lip liner.
> 
> For today  another lipstick and sunglasses with the being Maybelline Color Vivids in Orange Edge!  Nice way to round out the orange week! Feeling very summery!
> 
> ...






Calla you nailed Friday's look.  It sounds really nice.  I agree---so many days of a Patriotic theme would be a real CHALLENGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pun intended.  I like the 
              jungle theme too and had completely forgotten about it until Anneri mentioned it.  What do you think some of those colors would entail?  I think we would have a 
              lot of range with that one!!!  Naomi mentioned green and that could be incorporated in the jungle theme as well.  I think this will be a lot of fun!!!

              Thanks Calla---I think I'm coming down to the home stretch and recovering much faster than I did when I had surgery on the left shoulder.  It was a year before I 
              had full pain free range of motion with that one.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG----I knew I would forget the Jungle theme, and thanks so much for reminding me.  What do you think of this?:
> 
> *July 1 - 7* *  Patriotic/Nautical Red, White & Blue  *
> 
> ...


  Heh. I like Greens of Summer (*& Money*)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll have to look at Dior's promo image again for the red, white & blue.

  About the jungle: I think Aradhana mentioned jewel colours, so I thought it would be along the lines of Mac's Moody Blooms promo image. In my head, it's something like the colours in this pic:




  I like your idea about animal colours (leopard, tiger etc.). There're also some earth tones/animal colours in there!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Maybe just a week & not a month of the Patriotic/Nautical theme Dominique.  Do you remember the AD photos for Dior's Transatlantic collection?
> 
> This is all our challenge so _all_ ideas are not just welcomed but _encouragedIIII_   What are your thoughts for a new theme? I'm sure we can figure this out.


Oh yes great promo pictures !
  Yes as you like it, so it goes  :

*July 1 - 7* *  Patriotic/Nautical Red, White & Blue  *

 *July 8 -* *15                * *Greens of Summer (& Money *





)

*   July 16 - 31                Life's a Jungle*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thursday  was a no makeup day for me too. Friday  however I did.  Eyes- the grayish taupe color from the WNW Silent Treatment palette,with a touch of UD Asphyxia to add to the douchromeness  with MAC's Havana in the crease and MUFE 11e purple eyeliner on the upper lash line! Cheeks- MAC's Ripe for Love blush , the bronzer in MAC's Pink Power MSF from the Wonder Woman collection along with MAC's Superb to highlight. Lips were Kat Von Dee's A- go-go liquid lipstick with NYX pumpkin lip liner.
> 
> For today  another lipstick and sunglasses with the being Maybelline Color Vivids in Orange Edge!  Nice way to round out the orange week! Feeling very summery!
> 
> ...


Thank you Calla  I agree the formula is great, those TR lippies are so beautiful I hope they will be repromoted !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Dominique!  FMP is lovely on you!!!


Thank you Meddy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Heh. I like Greens of Summer (*& Money*)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I couldn't find Aradhana's original post, but I agree that the sky (or the jungle as it were) is the limit



I think we could say all of the above!
   So we could pretty much do nautical/patriotic for a week and Jungle for the remainder of the month because It includes green.

     http://www.pinterest.com/bude1005/colors-of-the-jungle/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Meddy.


   You're welcome Dominique


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Is today purple day? Oh well I decided to wear a purple lip today   Wearing Punk Couture Also wearing Nightshade fluidline which is also a purple. Ignore my undereyes, I wanted to show the eye makeup so I took off my glasses


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous on you, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty makeup too !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous on you, :eyelove:  very pretty makeup too !


Thank you Dominique :kissy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>






 Somebody open a window!!! It's getting hot in here!!!!  Dolly you are smoldering!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I couldn't find Aradhana's original post, but I agree that the sky (or the jungle as it were) is the limit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i fell off the brights wagon for a while there, but very excited for the next month's looks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> ooh yes! that's lovely! i think some nice goldy tan and khaki shades thrown in the mix were what i was thinking. a lot of mac summer collection products i have kind of fit into this kind of colour scheme, and it means we can use our less bright lipsticks if desired.
> 
> i fell off the brights wagon for a while there, but very excited for the next month's looks!


    The jungle theme is awesome because there's such a wide range of colorsI   Yay gang---we're all set!    





 *July 1 - 7* *  Patriotic/Nautical Red, White & Blue  *

 *July 8 -* *31           * *Life's a Jungle*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hot:   [COLOR=660099] Somebody open a window!!! It's getting hot in here!!!!  Dolly you are smoldering!!![/COLOR]*[COLOR=660099] [/COLOR] *:hot:


:lol:  thank you lovely meddy


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 28, 2014)

OMG, @Calla88, your story the other day totally made me laugh. Some people just don't get it!

  I love that lip color, @Dominique33! My AS has been getting almost daily use since I unexpectedly added it to my cart last month. I didn't think I'd love it as much as I do!

  I'm excited for this new challenge. You guys have such great ideas! I'll post my round up for orange week later this evening or tomorrow. It's been a lazy Saturday and I haven't done my makeup yet... Oops?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> OMG, @Calla88, your story the other day totally made me laugh. Some people just don't get it!
> 
> I love that lip color, @Dominique33! My AS has been getting almost daily use since I unexpectedly added it to my cart last month. I didn't think I'd love it as much as I do!
> 
> I'm excited for this new challenge. You guys have such great ideas! I'll post my round up for orange week later this evening or tomorrow. It's been a lazy Saturday and I haven't done my makeup yet... Oops?


Thank you  Yes AS is stunning, I am glad you love it, it was worth adding it to your cart unexpectedly .


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Purple of the day is Dodgy Girl lined with Heroine liner. I also used Modern Mandarin blush and a touch of Worldly Wealth as a highlight along with Black Ivy fluid line in my balls. 





  Please don't mind my skin, it's all hormonal. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is today purple day? Oh well I decided to wear a purple lip today   Wearing Punk Couture Also wearing Nightshade fluidline which is also a purple. Ignore my undereyes, I wanted to show the eye makeup so I took off my glasses


Yowza! Dolly, you look fabulous dahling. Simply fabulous! :hot:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Please don't mind my skin, it's all hormonal. :/








Halle is back !
  Beautiful makeup, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glad you can't see my skin lol ! Yours is flawless !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :thud: Halle is back ! Beautiful makeup, and :haha: glad you can't see my skin lol ! Yours is flawless !


Thanks Dominique!  It's FAR from flawless! :haha:


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Please don't mind my skin, it's all hormonal. :/


  Love this! How are you liking WW used as highlight?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Love this! How are you liking WW used as highlight?


Thank you! It's so far so good at the moment, but I haven't been wearing it that long. It does emphasis my pores a bit more than I'd like it to. Just hope I don't turn into a disco ball later on using it this way! :lol:


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Looking fierce and beautifu*l Dolly *, love the lip!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Please don't mind my skin, it's all hormonal. :/


  Looking beautiful* Naomi! *Nice lip combo very flattering on you and I may have to used it in the future! Thanks

  Thanks *Meddy!*

  Excited about the new challenge , have to break out those blue eye liners and a red lip or two this coming week!

  Jungle theme should be a blast with loads of options!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> OMG, @Calla88, your story the other day totally made me laugh. Some people just don't get it!
> 
> I love that lip color, @Dominique33! *My AS has been getting almost daily use since I unexpectedly added it to my cart last month.* I didn't think I'd love it as much as I do!
> 
> I'm excited for this new challenge. You guys have such great ideas! I'll post my round up for orange week later this evening or tomorrow. It's been a lazy Saturday and I haven't done my makeup yet... Oops?







Way to go Jaymuhlee!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *Please don't mind my skin, it's all hormonal. :/*


  So, so pretty Naomi!   All we see is a pretty girl!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

I had a purple day too.  I'm wearing Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre  cream eyeshadow in *Utopia* as a base for MAC's *Beautiful Iris *on the lids, *Spoiled Rich* in the crease
and *Digit* to highlight the brow.  I decided on MAC's* Full of Joy* blush, Estèe Lauder's Crystal highlighter & MAC's *Doggy Girl *lipstick, unlined.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Looking beautiful *Naomi!* Nice lip combo very flattering on you and I may have to used it in the future! Thanks  Thanks *Meddy!*  Excited about the new challenge , have to break out those blue eye liners and a red lip or two this coming week!  Jungle theme should be a blast with loads of options!


Thank you Calla!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099] So, so pretty Naomi!   All we see is a pretty girl!!!![/COLOR]


Aww thanks, Meddy :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099]I had a purple day too.  I'm wearing Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre  cream eyeshadow in *Utopia* as a base for MAC's *Beautiful Iris* on the lids, *Spoiled Rich* in the crease[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]and *Digit* to highlight the brow.  I decided on MAC's *Full of Joy* blush, Estèe Lauder's Crystal highlighter & MAC's *Doggy Girl* lipstick, unlined.[/COLOR]


You look gorgeous, Meddy! This whole look is just fabulous!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099]I had a purple day too.  I'm wearing Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre  cream eyeshadow in *Utopia* as a base for MAC's *Beautiful Iris* on the lids, *Spoiled Rich* in the crease[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]and *Digit* to highlight the brow.  I decided on MAC's *Full of Joy* blush, Estèe Lauder's Crystal highlighter & MAC's *Doggy Girl* lipstick, unlined.[/COLOR]


  You are such a stunner, Meddy! I need to pull out my Beautiful Iris and show it some love.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I had a purple day too.  I'm wearing Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre  cream eyeshadow in *Utopia* as a base for MAC's *Beautiful Iris *on the lids, *Spoiled Rich* in the crease
> and *Digit* to highlight the brow.  I decided on MAC's* Full of Joy* blush, Estèe Lauder's Crystal highlighter & MAC's *Doggy Girl *lipstick, unlined.


  Gorgeous! Everything is perfect* Meddy! *


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yowza! Dolly, you look fabulous dahling. Simply fabulous! :hot:


Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099]I had a purple day too.  I'm wearing Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre  cream eyeshadow in *Utopia* as a base for MAC's *Beautiful Iris* on the lids, *Spoiled Rich* in the crease[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]and *Digit* to highlight the brow.  I decided on MAC's *Full of Joy* blush, Estèe Lauder's Crystal highlighter & MAC's *Doggy Girl* lipstick, unlined.[/COLOR]


Oh meddy you are so stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Looking fierce and beautifu*l Dolly* , love the lip!


Thank you calla


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Purple of the day is Dodgy Girl lined with Heroine liner. I also used Modern Mandarin blush and a touch of Worldly Wealth as a highlight along with Black Ivy fluid line in my balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowza! Stunning :hot:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099]I had a purple day too.  I'm wearing Chanel's Illusion D' Ombre  cream eyeshadow in *Utopia* as a base for MAC's *Beautiful Iris* on the lids, *Spoiled Rich* in the crease[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]and *Digit* to highlight the brow.  I decided on MAC's *Full of Joy* blush, Estèe Lauder's Crystal highlighter & MAC's *Doggy Girl* lipstick, unlined.[/COLOR]


  Beautiful Meddy, soft and lovely makeup ! Sorry about my combos they are very very simple ones compared to yours .


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 29, 2014)

Orange week was super enjoyable. I had just enough lipsticks to make it and the few that I'm keeping are such great shades!

*Sunday, June 22nd:* I wore Rimmel _109_. I really like this muted coral-orange but the formula is so drying. I'm on the fence but it's probably on its way out.





*Monday, June 23rd:* I wore Revlon _Kiss me Coral_. Love this! It stays even though its cap never manages to stay on.





*Tuesday, June 24th:* I wore Maybelline ColorSensational Vivid in _Electric Orange_ and it is out! I've finally come to terms with just not liking the Vivids, which is unfortunate because I have quite a few. My mom will be happy with hand-me-downs though!

*Wednesday, June 25th:* I wore Revlon's _Jungle Peach_ for all of 10 seconds. I don't know how to describe how much it doesn't suit me, or maybe I'm not trying hard enough? This wears how I imagine _Riot House_ would on me. Maybe it's not that bad, but it's definitely _not good_. I even tried wearing it over WCN and that did me no favors. I'm determined to make peaches work for me but maybe my coloring just isn't cut out for them. I don't think I'll be keeping it and it's making me reconsider Givenchy Le Rouge in _102 Beige Plume_ which I've had on my wish list for some time... 

*Thursday, June 26th:* I wore my oldest frost lipstick from Ulta in _118,_ which I actually don't think they even sell anymore. It's melted in the tube but I adore it. It's staying and I definitely need to wear it more!





*Friday, June 27th:* I wore Rimmel _12_. Nice and bright but I think there's something about Rimmel lipsticks that doesn't sit well with me...

*Saturday, June 28th:* Originally I planned to wear Bite Beauty Luminous Crème Lipstick in _Cin Cin_ but I'm wearing it in my avatar so I decided to try a brand new lip product a fellow Specktra member was kind enough to send me! Bite Beauty Matte Creme Lip Crayon in _Blood Orange_. I can't even articulate how much I loved this!! I don't normally do backups, but if I did, I'd back this baby up in a heartbeat (it was LE so don't worry, I won't slip up!). It lasted _hours_ and wore _so_ nicely. Apparently MAC's _Mangrove_ is fairly close, so I'll be alright if/when I ever run out.





  Arm full of swatches:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

aradhana said:


> ooh yes! that's lovely! i think some nice goldy tan and khaki shades thrown in the mix were what i was thinking. a lot of mac summer collection products i have kind of fit into this kind of colour scheme, and it means we can use our less bright lipsticks if desired.
> 
> i fell off the brights wagon for a while there, but very excited for the next month's looks!






I love, love, love Khaki and Tans & Olive Green---very earthy & jungle-like---then add pearls & a crisp white shirt!!!  Classic!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Orange week was super enjoyable. I had just enough lipsticks to make it and the few that I'm keeping are such great shades!
> 
> *Sunday, June 22nd:* I wore Rimmel _109_. I really like this muted coral-orange but the formula is so drying. I'm on the fence but it's probably on its way out.
> 
> ...


 You always look so pretty---even when photo bombed!!!  LOL
  I've recently purchased two Bite Beauty products that I've been happy with.  Glad you'r enjoying Blood Orange.  You look so amazing in all of your brights!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful Meddy, soft and lovely makeup ! Sorry about my combos they are very very simple ones compared to yours .


   Awwww thank you so much Dominique.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh meddy you are so stunning


   Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You are such a stunner, Meddy! I need to pull out my Beautiful Iris and show it some love.


  Thank you Mandy



I actually had fun pulling out my custom purple MAC palette.  I don't use them nearly enough.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

Today I took a page out of Dominique's book and wore MAC's *Feel My Pulse*, *Heroine* Lip pencil & Chanel's Glossimer in *Tocade* (plum).
I darkened my eyes today with MAC's *Vibrant Grape *& *Cream De' Violet.  *​I highlighted my brow and facial high planes w/Dior's *Amber Diamond.*
*I used MAC's Vintage Grape blush ombre* and HourGlasse's *Radiant Light *powder to complete the look.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You always look so pretty---even when photo bombed!!!  LOL
> I've recently purchased two Bite Beauty products that I've been happy with.  Glad you'r enjoying Blood Orange.  You look so amazing in all of your brights!!!!


  Oh, I totally forgot to address my husband in that picture! Haha, he's a ham. And thank you! You always look amazing in your looks. Your skin is flawless! 

  Bite Beauty has become one of my favorite beauty companies. I only found out about them last year and I cannot get enough.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Gorgeous! Everything is perfect* Meddy! *


  Thank you sweet Calla!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Oh, I totally forgot to address my husband in that picture! Haha, he's a ham. And thank you! You always look amazing in your looks. Your skin is flawless!
> 
> Bite Beauty has become one of my favorite beauty companies. I only found out about them last year and I cannot get enough.






​He looked so cute peeping at the camera.  I'm totally new to Bite Beauty.  I first tried a Matte Cream Lip Crayon in *Clementine*---it has a citrus smell
         and is a pretty orange color; The other is Deconstructed Rose Lipstick, *Centifolia.  *I find the faux rose scent a little off-putting but it dissipates quickly.
​         The orange color is what attracted me to both products.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome looks!!!  
  Calla that story is hilarious... 


I'm a lil fair behind so I didn't quote anyone. 

  I enjoyed the oranges.... I've had a few pretty busy days, so I don't really remember what I wore. LOL  I wrote it down.  I just wanted ot jump in and say you all looked great.  I hate to see this theme go, I really enjoyed this Month.  BUT I have to say the jungle pictures have me inspired.  Might give me something to look forward to as I go back to work....  



  Can anyone tell me if you can put your photos on your laptop in a grid like you can on your phone?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099]Today I took a page out of Dominique's book and wore MAC's *Feel My Pulse*, *Heroine* Lip pencil & Chanel's Glossimer in *Tocade* (plum).[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]I darkened my eyes today with MAC's[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*Vibrant Grape*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]&[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*Cream De' Violet.  *[/COLOR][COLOR=660099]​I highlighted my brow and facial high planes w/Dior's *Amber Diamond.*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*I used MAC's Vintage Grape blush ombre* and HourGlasse's *Radiant Light* powder to complete the look.[/COLOR]


  Oh you did that ? Lol Meddy it is very kind   A beautiful makeup again , as always !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

I tried Pure Heroine today upon receipt ! No other makeup , but this lipstick is amplified and vibrant ( deep purple/Plum )


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Jaymuhlee*, Orange week really suited you, I can't believe you don't like the Color Vivids??? One of my favorite drugstore brands, what is it that you don;t like?.

*Meddy* , stunning in both of your purple looks! Loving the purple lips but I'm partial I just adore purple lipsticks.

*Dominique,* rounding out the challenge perfectly with Pure Heroine!

  Excited for next month's challenge, later I plan dig into my stash to set up the coming week!

  Still trying to figure out my lip of the day, so many purple so little time! LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I took a page out of Dominique's book and wore MAC's *Feel My Pulse*, *Heroine* Lip pencil & Chanel's Glossimer in *Tocade* (plum).
> I darkened my eyes today with MAC's *Vibrant Grape *& *Cream De' Violet.  *​I highlighted my brow and facial high planes w/Dior's *Amber Diamond.*
> *I used MAC's Vintage Grape blush ombre* and HourGlasse's *Radiant Light *powder to complete the look.


  Beautiful Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Orange week was super enjoyable. I had just enough lipsticks to make it and the few that I'm keeping are such great shades!
> 
> *Sunday, June 22nd:* I wore Rimmel _109_. I really like this muted coral-orange but the formula is so drying. I'm on the fence but it's probably on its way out.
> 
> ...


  Love you in oranges, Jaymuhlee! So pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful Dominique!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm headed to the Dentist & PT today.  Maybe I'll be home in time to play in some makeup.  I hate when life interferes with face painting!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=6600CC]I'm headed to the Dentist & PT today.  Maybe I'll be home in time to play in some makeup.  I hate when life interferes with face painting![/COLOR]:haha:


  Lol Meddy . I hope everything will be all right I hate dental surgery and I have nightmares about that, good luck and after you will be back to face painting,


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Orange week was super enjoyable. I had just enough lipsticks to make it and the few that I'm keeping are such great shades!
> 
> *Sunday, June 22nd:* I wore Rimmel _109_. I really like this muted coral-orange but the formula is so drying. I'm on the fence but it's probably on its way out.
> 
> ...


Bright and beautiful colours ! Day by day, just great


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Calla---purple is the last color that I reach for.  I LOVE it on other people---me, not so much.
> 
> Thank you Naomi!!!
> Beautiful Dominique!!!


Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heroine is a must-have IMO but I don't have many purples lippies.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I took a page out of Dominique's book and wore MAC's *Feel My Pulse*, *Heroine* Lip pencil & Chanel's Glossimer in *Tocade* (plum).
> I darkened my eyes today with MAC's *Vibrant Grape *& *Cream De' Violet.  *​I highlighted my brow and facial high planes w/Dior's *Amber Diamond.*
> *I used MAC's Vintage Grape blush ombre* and HourGlasse's *Radiant Light *powder to complete the look.


  Beautiful!  Vibrant Grape and Creme de Violet are both on my wishlist!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol Meddy . I hope everything will be all right I hate dental surgery and I have nightmares about that, good luck and after you will be back to face painting,


  Thanks Dominique---the dentist was pretty easy----I had to be fitted with a new night guard.
   PT is not so pleasant but I know it's necessary to get my arm & shoulder in good functioning order again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  Vibrant Grape and Creme de Violet are both on my wishlist!


   Thank you Mandy!  MAC has done a great job with their classic cult favorites.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099]Today I took a page out of Dominique's book and wore MAC's *Feel My Pulse*, *Heroine* Lip pencil & Chanel's Glossimer in *Tocade* (plum).[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]I darkened my eyes today with MAC's[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*Vibrant Grape*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]&[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*Cream De' Violet.  *[/COLOR][COLOR=660099]​I highlighted my brow and facial high planes w/Dior's *Amber Diamond.*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*I used MAC's Vintage Grape blush ombre* and HourGlasse's *Radiant Light* powder to complete the look.[/COLOR]


You are so beautiful meddy seriously


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love you in oranges, Jaymuhlee! So pretty!


  Thank you! I think orange week was my favorite of all the brights we did!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

[@]Jaymuhlee[/@] love the Oranges on you..you are just adorably gorgeous


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so beautiful meddy seriously






Thank you Dolly!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @Jaymuhlee love the Oranges on you..you are just adorably gorgeous


  Oh, you two! Making me blush over here!  I loved you both in PH and PC - two purples I don't have but totally want!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099] Thank you Calla---purple is the last color that I reach for.  I LOVE it on other people---me, not so much.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=660099] Thank you Naomi!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=660099] Beautiful Dominique!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you Calla, I received Héroïne this very morning. ! Just in time !


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 30, 2014)

Purple was over before I could catch my breath! I wore MAC_ Go For It_ today but I didn't take any photos because it was 90° out and my face melted off before I even got home. 
  Yesterday I wore MAC _Goes and Goes_ to dinner at my in-laws (lol). 





  Both are staying because they're both fantastic, perfect, amazing, etc.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Purple was over before I could catch my breath! I wore MAC_ Go For It_ today but I didn't take any photos because it was 90° out and my face melted off before I even got home.
> Yesterday I wore MAC _Goes and Goes_ to dinner at my in-laws (lol).
> 
> 
> ...


  This lipstick is gorgeous on you! Love it, makes me want to hunt it down but I'm doing a no buy for July so that will have to wait!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Purple was over before I could catch my breath! I wore MAC_ Go For It_ today but I didn't take any photos because it was 90° out and my face melted off before I even got home.
> Yesterday I wore MAC _Goes and Goes_ to dinner at my in-laws (lol).
> 
> 
> ...


   Just beautiful Jaymuhlee!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Purple was over before I could catch my breath! I wore MAC _Go For It_ today but I didn't take any photos because it was 90° out and my face melted off before I even got home.  Yesterday I wore MAC _Goes and Goes_ to dinner at my in-laws (lol).
> 
> Both are staying because they're both fantastic, perfect, amazing, etc.


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Oh, you two! Making me blush over here!  I loved you both in PH and PC - two purples I don't have but totally want!


Aw thank you lovely! If you can get ahold of those two shades, get them for sure!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 1, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Orange week was super enjoyable. I had just enough lipsticks to make it and the few that I'm keeping are such great shades!  *Sunday, June 22nd:* I wore Rimmel _109_. I really like this muted coral-orange but the formula is so drying. I'm on the fence but it's probably on its way out.
> 
> *Monday, June 23rd:* I wore Revlon _Kiss me Coral_. Love this! It stays even though its cap never manages to stay on.
> 
> ...


 Wow you are so beautiful! Such a unique beauty! Love the lipstick too!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=660099]Today I took a page out of Dominique's book and wore MAC's *Feel My Pulse*, *Heroine* Lip pencil & Chanel's Glossimer in *Tocade* (plum).[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]I darkened my eyes today with MAC's[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*Vibrant Grape*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]&[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*Cream De' Violet.  *[/COLOR][COLOR=660099]​I highlighted my brow and facial high planes w/Dior's *Amber Diamond.*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660099]*I used MAC's Vintage Grape blush ombre* and HourGlasse's *Radiant Light* powder to complete the look.[/COLOR]


  Love it! Skin is flawless! I'm going to have to borrow some of your looks!  I have a lot of catching up to do. I'm assuming July will be patriotic? I think red lips is about as far as I go :lol:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey Sailor makeup ( very simple again )  UD Electric palette I used Chaos and Revolt Arcancil waterproof mascara in blue


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Ha, I'll let him know someone appreciates his silliness! _Blood Orange_ is my first of the crayons and I still can't get over how nice it is. _Clementine_ also looks fab. The cashmere lip creams were my first introduction to the company, I started with one and now have three. They're great! The rose scent on the DR line is a bit much but I find that I don't mind it or the taste too much because the formula is so nice. I stayed away from _Centifolia_ because of my fear of peaches but maybe it's one I can pull off? It's such a pretty color.
> 
> 
> You know, at first I felt like I couldn't figure out exactly what it was but it seems to be lots of little things adding up. I'm not a big fan of the synthetic scent or taste, and they can be quite slippery (almost waxy/greasy?) on me. I guess I should have said I'm not a fan of the whole Color Sensational line because it isn't just the Vivids. As much as I want to love _Bit of Berry_and the awesome LE Buffs I picked up in the Dare To Go Nude collection, I just feel like I'm trying too hard make them work for me? I really want to love them though!
> ...


  It was a great week! Wish I had more oranges now. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Purple was over before I could catch my breath! I wore MAC_ Go For It_ today but I didn't take any photos because it was 90° out and my face melted off before I even got home.
> Yesterday I wore MAC _Goes and Goes_ to dinner at my in-laws (lol).
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

I figured I'd wear a red lippy today for patriotic week. Today's lippy is Relentlessly Red, I have swatched this like every time I've been to the counter or store since it launched last year and just finally grabbed it Saturday when I went to switch out WW blush. I'm also wearing Illamasqua Thrust blush and HG ambient powder in Luminous Light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do. I'm assuming July will be patriotic? I think red lips is about as far as I go


 Hi there Beautybuyer!  



So glad you stopped by and hope you'll join us whenever you can.  Thanks for the compliment!
 *The first week of July is Patriotic*, but with any of our themes and challenges, we just want you to have fun using your products.  If a theme
  is burdensome in that you don't have the colors in your stash of you don't find the colors flattering on you, by all means work with what you have and the 
  colors that suit your personal preferences.  The remainder of July is a *Jungle theme *which runs the gamut of the color wheel, from bright jewel tones to muted
  olive greens and earth tones.  This should be fun because so many of our products fall into this category.  I'm looking forward to acquiring some looks and ideas
  from everyone here.  We're also going to focus on both new & unused makeup, and makeup that we've not shown much love in recent times.  I'm very excited
  about the month of July!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I figured I'd wear a red lippy today for patriotic week. Today's lippy is Relentlessly Red, I have swatched this like every time I've been to the counter or store since it launched last year and just finally grabbed it Saturday when I went to switch out WW blush. I'm also wearing Illamasqua Thrust blush and HG ambient powder in Luminous Light.


   Oh yet another fab look Naomi!!!!  The name of the lippie rang a bell but when I checked my stash I found that it's one that I don't have.  
  I love how it pulls a tad pink on you!  Very pretty look indeed!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh yet another fab look Naomi!!!!  The name of the lippie rang a bell but when I checked my stash I found that it's one that I don't have.
> I love how it pulls a tad pink on you!  Very pretty look indeed!!!!!


  Thank you very much, Meddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know why it took me so long to get it, but I'm really glad that I did!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I figured I'd wear a red lippy today for patriotic week. Today's lippy is Relentlessly Red, I have swatched this like every time I've been to the counter or store since it launched last year and just finally grabbed it Saturday when I went to switch out WW blush. I'm also wearing Illamasqua Thrust blush and HG ambient powder in Luminous Light.


 *Naomi*, rocking the red and looking so pretty doing it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi*, rocking the red and looking so pretty doing it!


  Thank you very much, Calla.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 1, 2014)

Ladies, AWESOME makeups and looks!

  Jay (I checked out your blog - do post more! I love your pics!), Naomi and Med - such great looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing them, all of you!

  I did two orange looks last week - the first was Faux Gold MES paired with Sari d'Eau Rouge Coco, the second was the usual PB/Malacca combo with Givenchy Bucolic Poppy. I don't remember the blushes I wore with those looks, sorry! I used Faux Gold because it was on the purge pile - I looked through my stash to weed out some things I haven't worn in ages, and this was on it. I justed wanted to check if I'm still kinda 'meh' on it, wore it and loved it. Even hubby complimented me on my EOTD! That's quite rare, so back into the stash it went!

  Strangely, the same happened yesterday with Universal Appeal MES. Haven't worn it in ages, I loved it, hubby loved it, back into the stash! I've some strange bump on my upper lip (no inflammation, doesn't hurt, but there's just this bump with drives me crazy!) so I'm only wearing some old lipglass (2N) that's on its last dregs anyway and figured that at least my EOTD were purple! I smoked UA out with Espresso and wore Burberry Cameo blush (one of my faves!).

  Today I'm wearing Unsurpassable MES with S&TO which are really similar on my skintone. So, as a look it's a bit of a fail, but at least I've finally found something that's going to the purge pile! Hah! So, it's blue on the eyes today, Sweet Samba on my cheeks and again 2N on my lips. Nearly blue/red/white! (Well, it's blue, pink, nude, but it counts in my head.)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I figured I'd wear a red lippy today for patriotic week. Today's lippy is Relentlessly Red, I have swatched this like every time I've been to the counter or store since it launched last year and just finally grabbed it Saturday when I went to switch out WW blush. I'm also wearing Illamasqua Thrust blush and HG ambient powder in Luminous Light.


  Beautiful as always Halle  what a gorgeous lippie ! !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ladies, AWESOME makeups and looks!
> 
> Jay (I checked out your blog - do post more! I love your pics!), Naomi and Med - such great looks!
> 
> ...


  Thank you, Anneri! Those sound like really lovely looks you had there!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful as always Halle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Dominique!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Awesome Dominique!  I also decided on Hey Sailor lippies for today!  Nice UD palette!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ladies, AWESOME makeups and looks!
> 
> Jay (I checked out your blog - do post more! I love your pics!), Naomi and* Med - such great look*s!
> 
> ...






Yay!  Anneri's home 



Thanks for the compliment.  Isn't it funny how we can love em & leave em, but once we try them again it's a love affair anew---I'm referring to our old    makeup products.   When the Hubs notices, all bets are off!  You're totally on theme---you can wear the colors in any iteration that you want.  Your nail polish and clothing count too!  The sky is the limit!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome Dominique!  I also decided on Hey Sailor lippies for today!  Nice UD palette!


Thank you so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was a simple combo ( deep blue and shimmery grey ), sea and foam lol


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Catching up, yesterday I wore Violet Intrigue Maybelline Color vivids LE last year. 

  Today I wore this Rimmel Gloss stick in the Redder the Better with Talk that Talk lip liner,  Eyes were the naked pigment by Mac and Milani shadow eyes crayon in Aquatic Style for my blue
  Cheeks - Bareness blush by MAC and MAC MSF bronzer from the Pink Power compact  from Wonder Woman. I tried to take pics but the lip kept reading orange instead on red so maybe I will have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ladies, AWESOME makeups and looks!
> 
> Jay (I checked out your blog - do post more! I love your pics!), Naomi and Med - such great looks!
> 
> ...


  Sounds lovely *Anneri! *I'm sure you looked fabulous. I love when you dig in your stash and you make something work, it ends up surpassing your expectations.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Catching up, yesterday I wore Violet Intrigue Maybelline Color vivids LE last year.
> 
> Today I wore this Rimmel Gloss stick in the Redder the Better with Talk that Talk lip liner,  Eyes were the naked pigment by Mac and Milani shadow eyes crayon in Aquatic Style for my blue
> Cheeks - Bareness blush by MAC and MAC MSF bronzer from the Pink Power compact  from Wonder Woman. I tried to take pics but the lip kept reading orange instead on red so maybe I will have better luck tomorrow.


 Ouuuuu lala Calla---this look sounds really pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was a great week! Wish I had more oranges now. lol


 You can still do oranges starting July 8 Naomi that gives you time to collect a few more---there's a lot of 
   orange in the jungle!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sounds lovely *Anneri! *I'm sure you looked fabulous. I love when you dig in your stash and you make something work, it ends up surpassing your expectations.






    Calla, I couldn't agree with you more.  More often than not I find myself reading what someone else is
                  wearing and become reminded of how awesome that product is.  Then I have that happy little reunion.  
                  It's just so fun rediscovering my stash!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Catching up, yesterday I wore Violet Intrigue Maybelline Color vivids LE last year.   Today I wore this Rimmel Gloss stick in the Redder the Better with Talk that Talk lip liner,  Eyes were the naked pigment by Mac and Milani shadow eyes crayon in Aquatic Style for my blue Cheeks - Bareness blush by MAC and MAC MSF bronzer from the Pink Power compact  from Wonder Woman. I tried to take pics but the lip kept reading orange instead on red so maybe I will have better luck tomorrow.


oh that sounds like a beautiful look, Calla!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You can still do oranges starting July 8 Naomi that gives you time to collect a few more---there's a lot of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   orange in the jungle!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:


I'll have to improvise with the orange, I'm on a no buy in July.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Today I wore a few items from the MAC Hey Sailor collection.  I wore *Red Racer* lipstick, *Throw Me a Line* lip pencil and *Send Me Sailing *lip glass.  My eye look was neutral golds---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage*, described as bronze, but it's a gorgeous gold on my lids; MAC's *Tempting* to crease & transition area;  Dior's Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* to my brow bones & high facial planes and MAC's Frankly Scarlet blush.




Hey Sailor nautical tote, Red Racer, Throw Me A Line & Send me Sailing.
_I label my products - don't judge me too harshly!_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll have to improvise with the orange, I'm on a no buy in July.


    Oh Lordy---I didn't mean to make you betray your _No Buy in July_ Naomi.  
   I take that back....Naomi repeats are perfectly acceptable!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh Lordy---I didn't mean to make you betray your _No Buy in July_ Naomi.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I take that back....Naomi repeats are perfectly acceptable![/COLOR]     :haha:


:lol: I'll just have to maybe actually do real eye looks and use some of my orange shadows! Lol


----------



## aradhana (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I wore a few items from the MAC Hey Sailor collection.  I wore *Red Racer* lipstick, *Throw Me a Line* lip pencil and *Send Me Sailing *lip glass.  My eye look was neutral golds---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage*, described as bronze, but it's a gorgeous gold on my lids; MAC's *Tempting* to crease & transition area;  Dior's Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* to my brow bones & high facial planes and MAC's Frankly Scarlet blush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LoL medgal - at first i hadn't read the last bit of your post, and i was wondering about the labels...i thought maybe you had some testers or samples of that stuff!!

  i think labelling would help with my illamasqua products, especially the lip glosses - the product names rub off excessively fast, and i've often had to refer to the illamasqua website and blogger swatches too determine what lipgloss i am holding in my hand!!!

  i wore some hey sailor shades as well for our red white blue theme - though i did eyeshadows...i used barefoot on the lid, and nautical navy as a liner. for blush i used stark naked (raspberry pink) and enough said (apricot gold) together. no time for lipstick though....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll just have to maybe actually do real eye looks and use some of my orange shadows! Lol


    What a good idea---really!  No kidding--that works.  I love a tan or beige e/s on the lid (most recently Burberry's Pale Barley), orange in the transition area and 
   something like Soft brown to blend...the orange just seemingly peeps out.  Put a little orange blush on and voila!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

aradhana said:


> LoL medgal - at first i hadn't read the last bit of your post, and i was wondering about the labels...i thought maybe you had some testers or samples of that stuff!!
> 
> i think labelling would help with my illamasqua products, especially the lip glosses - the product names rub off excessively fast, and i've often had to refer to the illamasqua website and blogger swatches too determine what lipgloss i am holding in my hand!!!
> 
> i wore some hey sailor shades as well for our red white blue theme - though i did eyeshadows...i used barefoot on the lid, and nautical navy as a liner. for blush i used stark naked (raspberry pink) and enough said (apricot gold) together. no time for lipstick though....


  Aradhana, in case you haven't figured it out by now---I'm such a nerd.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I label my products as soon as I get them.  The writing on most packaging is way too small
  and with such a large stash, who can remember everything!!!

  It looks like you Dominique & me were on the same page w/the Hey Sailor collex!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What a good idea---really!  No kidding--that works.  I love a tan or beige e/s on the lid (most recently Burberry's Pale Barley), orange in the transition area and [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   something like Soft brown to blend...the orange just seemingly peeps out.  Put a little orange blush on and voila!!!![/COLOR]


  I've really been into orange shades in my crease lately! Like that look I did with Star Violet and Rule. I'm getting a lot more use out of Rule than I used to. It used to sit all lonely in the back of my vanity. I felt so sorry for it. Haha


----------



## aradhana (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Aradhana, in case you haven't figured it out by now---*I'm such a nerd. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  a makeup nerd is the best kind of nerd to be, in my books! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i have a really hard time remembering everything - my collection has also hit that critical mass where there's just no hope! i use to be able to remember every single item of makeup i had, but that was years ago!


  so i found this you tuber just now that i just adore...she's very fun to watch! i wish i had found this video when we were doing our bright oranges, but maybe i can work her tips into the jungle portion of this month and get some good use of my scary orange lipsticks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

aradhana said:


> a makeup nerd is the best kind of nerd to be, in my books!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwww



I now keep an inventory document to keep up with what I have---it would be otherwise impossible!!!

I loved that video!!!!  She's adorable, and very entertaining---very pretty too.  I've always put concealer on my lips pre-lipstick, which also tones a bright lipstick down.  I'll have to try it her way and apply a little after the fact to tone it down.  She was really very good.   Thanks for sharing that video!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I've really been into orange shades in my crease lately! Like that look I did with Star Violet and Rule. I'm getting a lot more use out of Rule than I used to. It used to sit all lonely in the back of my vanity.* I felt so sorry for it. Haha*






I love Rule Mandy but when I got Brash, Rule no longer ruled 



 and I started using Brash more.  It's a bit darker and a different finish but pretty none the less.
            I like Fresh Daily, Mythology, Amber Lights, Paradisco, & Full of Flavor too, all in the orange family.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's a patriotic look that I hadn't thought of:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rue2KmGyiaI


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I love Rule Mandy but when I got Brash, Rule no longer ruled [/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF] and I started using Brash more.  It's a bit darker and a different finish but pretty none the less.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            I like Fresh Daily, Mythology, Amber Lights, Paradisco, & Full of Flavor too, all in the orange family.[/COLOR]


  I don't own Brash but it is a stunning shade. I used to never wear orange lipstick, blush, or eyeshadow. Now I crave it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here's a patriotic look that I hadn't thought of:[/COLOR]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rue2KmGyiaI


  I love it. I wear blue liner and red lipstick together frequently. I always feel like I'm breaking some makeup rule by doing it, but I like the way it looks on me, so who cares? LOL.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Beautybuyer!  [/COLOR]ompom:  [COLOR=0000FF]So glad you stopped by and hope you'll join us whenever you can.  Thanks for the compliment![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  *The first week of July is Patriotic*, but with any of our themes and challenges, we just want you to have fun using your products.  If a theme[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  is burdensome in that you don't have the colors in your stash of you don't find the colors flattering on you, by all means work with what you have and the [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  colors that suit your personal preferences.  The remainder of July is a *Jungle theme* which runs the gamut of the color wheel, from bright jewel tones to muted[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  olive greens and earth tones.  This should be fun because so many of our products fall into this category.  I'm looking forward to acquiring some looks and ideas[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  from everyone here.  We're also going to focus on both new & unused makeup, and makeup that we've not shown much love in recent times.  I'm very excited[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  about the month of July!!! [/COLOR]


  Hmm I've been needing to purchase some earthy tones so this is the perfect excuse!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks *Meddy and Naomi! *

*Meddy *that Hey Sailor looks sounds fabulous! I have some Hey sailor stuff in my stash I will have to dig it out! I love orange shadows it can really warm up the face! Yes *Naomi* use you orange shadows since we both have to be creative this month on our July no buy!

  I have that white sparkly lip gloss , from Hey Sailor  and one from Marilyn which can work with my patriotic looks this week !

*Aradhana* , that look you posted from Youtube is simple gorgeous now I have someone new to watch! Thanks.  I need to label my stuff , because it sucks to wear something and not know what it is, lol I was on the internet over the weekend trying to find the name for a few lippies I had and two eye shadows where the name had rubbed off, because of this I started keeping some of my stash in their boxes but that takes up lots of space.

*Mandy* my look yesterday was blue liner on a neutral lid with red lips! I like that look too. ETA I checked out the video and that was pretty much my exact look!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks *Meddy and Naomi! *
> 
> *Meddy *that Hey Sailor looks sounds fabulous! I have some Hey sailor stuff in my stash I will have to dig it out! I love orange shadows it can really warm up the face! Yes *Naomi* use you orange shadows since we both have to be creative this month on our July no buy!
> 
> ...


  Creativity.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> What a good idea---really!  No kidding--that works.  I love a tan or beige e/s on the lid (most recently Burberry's Pale Barley), orange in the transition area and
> something like Soft brown to blend...the orange just seemingly peeps out.  Put a little orange blush on and voila!!!!


  Oh that sounds really pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Today I wore a few items from the MAC Hey Sailor collection.  I wore *Red Racer* lipstick, *Throw Me a Line* lip pencil [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Send Me Sailing*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]lip glass.  My eye look was neutral golds---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Mirage*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF], described as bronze, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]but it's a gorgeous gold on my lids; MAC's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Tempting*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to crease & transition area;  Dior's [/COLOR]Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to my brow bones & high facial planes and MAC's Frankly Scarlet blush[/COLOR].
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Sailor nautical tote, Red Racer, Throw Me A Line & Send me Sailing.[/COLOR] _[COLOR=0000FF]I label my products - don't judge me too harshly![/COLOR]_ :haha:


  This is a gorgeous idea Meddy, it sounds beautiful ! Hey Sailor what a pretty collection ( I should not have skipped it ) Red Racer is a stunner ! And the packagings are just perfect for summer .  Thank you for sharing your makeup and the pic is awesome ( including the labels lol )


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 2, 2014)

My look today was easy with a twist. Eyes - Bad to the Bronze my staple color tattoo with MAC's Prussian eye shadow as my liner, after watching Lisa Eldridge talk using your shadows as colorful eyeliners because it softens the ine I've been hooked. Just Benefit's Rockateur as my blush .

  My lips MAC's Hey Sailor lip gloss in Cut Loose ( which is a white shimmery color and I lined my lips with NYX Electric Blue liner for a soft light blue glossy  lip!

  See* Naomi* we can be creative when we have too LOL


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> My look today was easy with a twist. Eyes - Bad to the Bronze my staple color tattoo with MAC's Prussian eye shadow as my liner, after watching Lisa Eldridge talk using your shadows as colorful eyeliners because it softens the ine I've been hooked. Just Benefit's Rockateur as my blush .  My lips MAC's Hey Sailor lip gloss in Cut Loose ( which is a white shimmery color and I lined my lips with NYX Electric Blue liner for a soft light blue glossy  lip!  See *Naomi* we can be creative when we have too LOL


  Sounds like a very cool look! Sigh... I just love Prussian. MAC is insane for discontinuing it.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sounds like a very cool look! Sigh... I just love Prussian. MAC is insane for discontinuing it.


Thanks *Mandy*, ITA I don't know what mac is thinking it's the perfect smokey deep blue color! I rarely understand the things they discontinue they are always well loved!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> My look today was easy with a twist. Eyes - Bad to the Bronze my staple color tattoo with MAC's Prussian eye shadow as my liner, after watching Lisa Eldridge talk using your shadows as colorful eyeliners because it softens the ine I've been hooked. Just Benefit's Rockateur as my blush .
> 
> My lips MAC's Hey Sailor lip gloss in Cut Loose ( which is a white shimmery color and I lined my lips with NYX Electric Blue liner for a soft light blue glossy  lip!
> 
> See* Naomi* we can be creative when we have too LOL


  That we can! I love using eye shadow as liner too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Today's look  was quite simple. I used VGRiRi, Gingerly blush and Rio MSF.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today's look  was quite simple. I used VGRiRi, Gingerly blush and Rio MSF.


  Hey Pretty girl, Gingerly looks great on you , I knew it would it is one of my favorites and I love RIO too don't use it enough! I wish RRW looked like that on me!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today's look  was quite simple. I used VGRiRi, Gingerly blush and Rio MSF.


Beautiful Halle, that lippie was made for you ( like many bright ones as I said ), MSF in Rio is very pretty on you too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> My look today was easy with a twist. Eyes - Bad to the Bronze my staple color tattoo with MAC's Prussian eye shadow as my liner, after watching Lisa Eldridge talk using your shadows as colorful eyeliners because it softens the ine I've been hooked. Just Benefit's Rockateur as my blush .
> 
> My lips MAC's Hey Sailor lip gloss in Cut Loose ( which is a white shimmery color and I lined my lips with NYX Electric Blue liner for a soft light blue glossy  lip!
> 
> See* Naomi* we can be creative when we have too LOL


*It sounds very pretty Calla *! ( Why I had to skip Hey Sailor, really ! )


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Hey Pretty girl, Gingerly looks great on you , I knew it would it is one of my favorites and I love RIO too don't use it enough! I wish RRW looked like that on me!


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't use Rio enough either and I don't know why. It's VGRIRI, not RRW! Both of which I'm sure would be beautiful on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful Halle, that lippie was made for you ( like many bright ones as I said ), MSF in Rio is very pretty on you too.


  Thank you Dominique!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't own Brash but it is a stunning shade. I used to never wear orange lipstick, blush, or eyeshadow. Now I crave it.


 Who knew right?​ 



I found more orange shadows in another one of my custom palettes--Chessa , Star Myth,
   Red Brick ( which actually looks bright orange), Farasha & Coppering.  I have a Chanel JC blush that's a golden 
   orange---Chessa looks like it and I think it may actually compliment it.  I'm now so excited about some new
   possibilities!  Add a little black & brown & I'll have a leopard look for our jungle theme.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love it. I wear blue liner and red lipstick together frequently. I always feel like I'm breaking some makeup rule by doing it, but I like the way it looks on me, so who cares? LOL.


 Awesome Mandy!!!  Lets break some rules!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried it today Mandy----mostly because I don't have go 
   beyond the front or back patios


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Hmm I've been needing to purchase some earthy tones so this is the perfect excuse!


  LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay---as long as we're not making you breach any LowBuy aspirations or commitments!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's a patriotic look that I hadn't thought of:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rue2KmGyiaI


  Oh that's a pretty look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks *Meddy and Naomi! *
> 
> *Meddy *that Hey Sailor looks sounds fabulous! I have some Hey sailor stuff in my stash I will have to dig it out! I love orange shadows it can really warm up the face! Yes *Naomi* use you orange shadows since we both have to be creative this month on our July no buy!
> 
> ...


   Yes Calla, Hey Sailor was a pretty good collex!  You have a good plan there!!!  I have a red sparkly dazzleglass called Totally Fab.  Was that w/Hey Sailor?  
   It's not B & W stripped though.  I'm laughing about all the discoveries we're making & little gems we're finding!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sounds really pretty!






You'll have to try it Naomi!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> My look today was easy with a twist. Eyes - Bad to the Bronze my staple color tattoo with MAC's Prussian eye shadow as my liner, after watching Lisa Eldridge talk using your shadows as colorful eyeliners because it softens the ine I've been hooked. Just Benefit's Rockateur as my blush .
> 
> My lips MAC's Hey Sailor lip gloss in Cut Loose ( which is a white shimmery color and I lined my lips with NYX Electric Blue liner for a soft light blue glossy  lip!
> 
> See* Naomi* we can be creative when we have too LOL


  Go Calla
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What an awesome look you created there!!!   I alway forget about using my e/s to line my lids.  I usually just use it to set my lid/gel liner & make it vibrant too.  I'm going to start doing that!  I'm thinking of all the possibilities now!!!  Thanks for sharing that!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today's look  was quite simple. I used VGRiRi, Gingerly blush and Rio MSF.


  Absolutely GORGEOUS Naomi.  LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS Naomi.  LOVE IT!!!!!


  Thank you kindly, Meddy!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't worry MG I'm not on any low buy! Lol just on a no stupid buy


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Don't worry MG I'm not on any low buy! Lol just on a no stupid buy


  HEY! No knocking the no-buy!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HEY! No knocking the no-buy! :haha:


 Lol I'm not!  I'm just on a don't buy anything stupid. I buy crap because 865557783 people say it's awesome. Or because it's sparkly. I've decided I will by strictly things I'll use, more than once :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I've decided I will by strictly things I'll use, more than once


  Good plan!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's a pretty look!


   Isn't it?  That young lady & video are in a thread that I happened by, right here on Specktra.  I have to go over & give her appropriate props because I tried it today:
      My eyes were basically the same---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage* on my lids, MAC's *Tempting* Crease to just below my brow, MAC's *Era* to my brow bone.
      Thanks to ChristinaRosario's tutorial, the difference from yesterday came when I added MAC's *Midnight Blues* fluid line, winged and topped with MAC's *Deep Truth*
      eyeshadow.  I used just a touch of MAC's Bad Girl Gone Good blush and Becca's *Opal* pressed shimmering skin perfector---basically a highlighter.  I'm not good at wings!
      Between the lack of skills & my hooded eyelids it turned out ok for a first try.  My lipstick is MAC's* Prepare for Pleasure* which I've never worn before.  I like PFP.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I've decided I will by strictly things I'll use, more than once


  If it's sparkly then you can't be blamed for your impulses!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't it?  That young lady & video are in a thread that I happened by, right here on Specktra.  I have to go over & give her appropriate props because I tried it today:
> My eyes were basically the same---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage* on my lids, MAC's *Tempting* Crease to just below my brow, MAC's *Era* to my brow bone.
> Thanks to ChristinaRosario's tutorial, the difference from yesterday came when I added MAC's *Midnight Blues* fluid line, winged and topped with MAC's *Deep Truth*
> eyeshadow.  I used just a touch of MAC's Bad Girl Gone Good blush and Becca's *Opal* pressed shimmering skin perfector---basically a highlighter.  I'm not good at wings!
> Between the lack of skills & my hooded eyelids it turned out ok for a first try.  My lipstick is MAC's* Prepare for Pleasure* which I've never worn before.  I like PFP.


  Beautiful!  You're so radiant!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't it?  That young lady & video are in a thread that I happened by, right here on Specktra.  I have to go over & give her appropriate props because I tried it today:
> My eyes were basically the same---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage* on my lids, MAC's *Tempting* Crease to just below my brow, MAC's *Era* to my brow bone.
> Thanks to ChristinaRosario's tutorial, the difference from yesterday came when I added MAC's *Midnight Blues* fluid line, winged and topped with MAC's *Deep Truth*
> eyeshadow.  I used just a touch of MAC's Bad Girl Gone Good blush and Becca's *Opal* pressed shimmering skin perfector---basically a highlighter.  I'm not good at wings!
> Between the lack of skills & my hooded eyelids it turned out ok for a first try.  My lipstick is MAC's* Prepare for Pleasure* which I've never worn before.  I like PFP.








so, so gorgeous Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I've decided I will by strictly things I'll use, more than once


  I like that !!! Very sensible plan indeed!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> so, so gorgeous Meddy!


  I wasn't gonna post that pic...It looks like I'm in the* "Bitch Face of The Year Contest"*





  This is it ladies---maintain a resting bitch face and 
  you too will be wrinkle free at 60!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  You're so radiant!


    For a bitch face?  Thank you Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> For a bitch face?  Thank you Mandy!


 
  Haha, that inner glow shines through no matter what!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I wasn't gonna post that pic...It looks like I'm in the *"Bitch Face of The Year Contest"*  :lol:   This is it ladies---maintain a resting bitch face and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  you too will be wrinkle free at 60![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:lol: [/COLOR]


If keeping a resting bitch face helps me look even half as good as you do, I'm never smiling again! Lol


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I wasn't gonna post that pic...It looks like I'm in the *"Bitch Face of The Year Contest"*  :lol:   This is it ladies---maintain a resting bitch face and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  you too will be wrinkle free at 60![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:lol: [/COLOR]


  Love it!! I'm on my way to beautiful skin then!! LOL  "You looked so mean." -"nah, that's just my resting bitch face."  Story of my life!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't it?  That young lady & video are in a thread that I happened by, right here on Specktra.  I have to go over & give her appropriate props because I tried it today:
> My eyes were basically the same---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage* on my lids, MAC's *Tempting* Crease to just below my brow, MAC's *Era* to my brow bone.
> Thanks to ChristinaRosario's tutorial, the difference from yesterday came when I added MAC's *Midnight Blues* fluid line, winged and topped with MAC's *Deep Truth*
> eyeshadow.  I used just a touch of MAC's Bad Girl Gone Good blush and Becca's *Opal* pressed shimmering skin perfector---basically a highlighter.  I'm not good at wings!
> Between the lack of skills & my hooded eyelids it turned out ok for a first try.  My lipstick is MAC's* Prepare for Pleasure* which I've never worn before.  I like PFP.


Gorgeous Meddy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mirage is just beautiful on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Haha, that inner glow shines through no matter what!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous Meddy !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you Dominique


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't it?  That young lady & video are in a thread that I happened by, right here on Specktra.  I have to go over & give her appropriate props because I tried it today:
> My eyes were basically the same---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage* on my lids, MAC's *Tempting* Crease to just below my brow, MAC's *Era* to my brow bone.
> Thanks to ChristinaRosario's tutorial, the difference from yesterday came when I added MAC's *Midnight Blues* fluid line, winged and topped with MAC's *Deep Truth*
> eyeshadow.  I used just a touch of MAC's Bad Girl Gone Good blush and Becca's *Opal* pressed shimmering skin perfector---basically a highlighter.  I'm not good at wings!
> Between the lack of skills & my hooded eyelids it turned out ok for a first try.  My lipstick is MAC's* Prepare for Pleasure* which I've never worn before.  I like PFP.


  Gorgeous  Meddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Isn't it?  That young lady & video are in a thread that I happened by, right here on Specktra.  I have to go over & give her appropriate props because I tried it today:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      My eyes were basically the same---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage* on my lids, MAC's *Tempting* Crease to just below my brow, MAC's *Era* to my brow bone.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      Thanks to ChristinaRosario's tutorial, the difference from yesterday came when I added MAC's *Midnight Blues* fluid line, winged and topped with MAC's *Deep Truth*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      eyeshadow.  I used just a touch of MAC's Bad Girl Gone Good blush and Becca's *Opal* pressed shimmering skin perfector---basically a highlighter.  I'm not good at wings![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      Between the lack of skills & my hooded eyelids it turned out ok for a first try.  My lipstick is MAC's *Prepare for Pleasure* which I've never worn before.  I like PFP.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


Stunning meddy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Don't worry MG I'm not on any low buy! Lol just on a no stupid buy





NaomiH said:


> HEY! No knocking the no-buy! :haha:





Beautybuyer said:


> Lol I'm not!  I'm just on a don't buy anything stupid. I buy crap because 865557783 people say it's awesome. Or because it's sparkly. I've decided I will by strictly things I'll use, more than once :lol:


Buy all the sparkly things lol   No buy, low buy, no stupid buy lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

Today I wore Chanel stylo es in Blue Bay ( with a pink lippie )  This es is from the summer 2013 collection   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  No mascara just that eyeshadow


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No mascara just that eyeshadow


  Oh that's beautiful!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't it?  That young lady & video are in a thread that I happened by, right here on Specktra.  I have to go over & give her appropriate props because I tried it today:
> My eyes were basically the same---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in *Mirage* on my lids, MAC's *Tempting* Crease to just below my brow, MAC's *Era* to my brow bone.
> Thanks to ChristinaRosario's tutorial, the difference from yesterday came when I added MAC's *Midnight Blues* fluid line, winged and topped with MAC's *Deep Truth*
> eyeshadow.  I used just a touch of MAC's Bad Girl Gone Good blush and Becca's *Opal* pressed shimmering skin perfector---basically a highlighter.  I'm not good at wings!
> ...


  I think I've gotten the turquoise one last year! Must use it again!!! Thanks for reminding me!


  My looks were quite easy this week. I wore a simple blue liner/red lips combo yesterday (Cyndi - I never understood the raves for that. It's very pretty, sure, but hardly unique?!). Today I tried Water MES that was unused for a quite long time with S&TO and a charcoal to darken the outer v. I find it quite difficult to do smokey eyes in blues, because it's just so obvious! You can do smokey eyes in neutral tones that are less obvious and doesn't scream 'hey, I did my MU today!'. Is that just me? Idk. I liked my cheek combo a lot, Out for Fun CC with a Korean liquid highlighter called Diamond Pearl - both applied UNDER my foundation wich gave it a nice kinda airbrushed look.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anneri* 


  Thank you Naomi!


  Oh, Riri looks so good on you? Did you use a liner with it?





  Thank you! I didn't yesterday,but sometimes I like using Burgundy with it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

I look like I had a head on collision with a 4th of July float today.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No mascara just that eyeshadow


  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Beautiful pic! You know I label my products too, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Anneri*, Bad to the Bronze is my most used color tattoo, also an everyday staple, I always take it when I travel and I've hit pan on it which never do with cream eyeshadow/base! Probably my favorite of the permanent line! Tough as Taupe really is tough and stiff, not a fan!

  Those looks sound so pretty! Love a nice airbrushed look .  Too hot for foundation, just moisturizer and concealer maybe BB cream for a night out!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sounds gorgeous!


Thank you Calla , it's really pretty, the only issue is the texture ( a bit difficult to play with even when in 2013 ), but I love the 2 I have !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I look like I had a head on collision with a 4th of July float today.


lol euh yes it seems


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's beautiful!


Thank you  I just picked up 2 at that time and I still use them quite often. It is supposed to apply easily ( well the texture is not that easy to play with but it feels like cool water on the lids, that is nice when the weather is hot ),


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Gorgeous  Meddy!
> Thank you Calla!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


    Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No mascara just that eyeshadow






Dominique!  We keep doing this.  I used Chanel Eyeliner *Bleu Exquis* (Blue) 103 today to repeat yesterday's look!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dominique!  We keep doing this.  I used Chanel Eyeliner *Bleu Exquis* (Blue) 103 today to repeat yesterday's look!








Yes that is surprising lol !


----------



## aradhana (Jul 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Aradhana* , that look you posted from Youtube is simple gorgeous now I have someone new to watch! Thanks.  I need to label my stuff , because it sucks to wear something and not know what it is, lol I was on the internet over the weekend trying to find the name for a few lippies I had and two eye shadows where the name had rubbed off, because of this I started keeping some of my stash in their boxes but that takes up lots of space.


  i'm so happy to have found her too because her skin tone is pretty similar...well, i think she's lighter, but has the same kinda pigmentation issues and undertone...i was going to try out her combinations of foundation - i think she mixed a bourgeois healthy mix (which i think are pretty pinky) with a mufe hd in one of her videos.

  you know i've only had the rubbing off problem with my illamasqua products. i'm not quite ready to stick labels on them though...i'm relying on my spreadsheet since i don't have that many of the illmasqua items anyway. i don't keep anything in their boxes either due to space constraints as well - and i worry that i would use the boxed products less since they would be less visible. 

  ideally i'd have a shallow cabinet with clear shelving and drawers so that when open i could see everything at a glance, but when closed everything would look neat and tidy!


----------



## aradhana (Jul 3, 2014)

so yesterday i got a few items from the moody bloom collection - the two blushes and copper thorn fluid line. since i didn't buy any of the shadows, this morning i improvised with samoa silk and plum dressing as my replacements for artistic license and hidden motive.

  i wore samoa silk all over the upper lid with plum dressing on outer third, super slick liner in defiantly feline on upper lash line, copper thorn on inner third of lower lash line, and chocolate shimmer ink gel liner (bobbi brown) on the out two thirds. 

  on cheeks i wore a mix of bred for beauty and worldly wealth. i found it was pretty intense even though i had used a very light hand, so i buffed it out with mineralize skin finish natural in medium dark. by the end of the day, i had only a little bit of bred for beauty lingering...i don't know if it was the hot weather or what!

  i really liked copper thorn liner. in one spot i had smudged the super slick liner, and applying copper thorn over that worked much better than on its own--if you want an intensely sparkly line. i think for my purposes i could have just worn it alone (without the other liner underneath) to be a bit more casual.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes that is surprising lol !


    You'll be proud of me Dominique & Calla too----I finally ordered Chanel JC, Malice.  It's been on my wish list for quite some time.
   I kept buying the latest JCs and ignoring beautiful little Malice.  I got Innocence from the fall collection too but also promised
    myself Malice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2014)

aradhana said:


> so yesterday i got a few items from the moody bloom collection - the two blushes and copper thorn fluid line. since i didn't buy any of the shadows, this morning i improvised with samoa silk and plum dressing as my replacements for artistic license and hidden motive.
> 
> i wore samoa silk all over the upper lid with plum dressing on outer third, super slick liner in defiantly feline on upper lash line, copper thorn on inner third of lower lash line, and chocolate shimmer ink gel liner (bobbi brown) on the out two thirds.
> 
> ...


    Sounds like a really beautiful look Aradhana.  Samoa Silk is so pretty.  I like how you paired it w/Plum Dressing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm posting late because the severe weather left us w/o a wireless connection for several hours.  I continued w/the patriotic
theme today.  I repeated the look that I wore on Wednesday because it was fun.  The only thing that I changed was the 
Midnight Blues fluidline----I used Chanel's eyeliner in *Bleu Exquis.* I wore RiRi Woo lipstick and tried my new Becca *Opal* 
pressed powder highlighter which is gorgeous.  I wore Dior's *Sailor* nail polish (Deep Royal Blue) and even applied the 
striped nautical looking sticker on accent nails.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

On that spécial day July the 4th, I am wearing Dior fluid stick in Pandore, just that lippie. My best friend was born on July the 4th, he would have been 40 today if ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> On that spécial day July the 4th, I am wearing Dior fluid stick in Pandore, just that lippie. My best friend was born on July the 4th, he would have been 40 today if ...


Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm posting late because the severe weather left us w/o a wireless connection for several hours.  I continued w/the patriotic[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]theme today.  I repeated the look that I wore on Wednesday because it was fun.  The only thing that I changed was the [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Midnight Blues fluidline----I used Chanel's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]e[/COLOR]yeliner [COLOR=0000FF] in [/COLOR]*Bleu Exquis.*  [COLOR=0000FF]I wore RiRi Woo lipstick and tried my new Becca *Opal* [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]pressed powder highlighter which is gorgeous.  I wore Dior's *Sailor* nail polish (Deep Royal Blue) and even applied the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]striped nautical looking[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]sticker on accent nails.[/COLOR]


Sounds super pretty meddy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I look like I had a head on collision with a 4th of July float today. :haha:


:haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Today I wore a few items from the MAC Hey Sailor collection.  I wore *Red Racer* lipstick, *Throw Me a Line* lip pencil [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Send Me Sailing*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]lip glass.  My eye look was neutral golds---Chanel's IDO cream e/s in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Mirage*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF], described as bronze, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]but it's a gorgeous gold on my lids; MAC's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Tempting*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to crease & transition area;  Dior's [/COLOR]Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to my brow bones & high facial planes and MAC's Frankly Scarlet blush[/COLOR].
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Sailor nautical tote, Red Racer, Throw Me A Line & Send me Sailing.[/COLOR] _[COLOR=0000FF]I label my products - don't judge me too harshly![/COLOR]_ :haha:


:eyelove:


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 4, 2014)

aradhana said:


> so yesterday i got a few items from the moody bloom collection - the two blushes and copper thorn fluid line. since i didn't buy any of the shadows, this morning i improvised with samoa silk and plum dressing as my replacements for artistic license and hidden motive.
> 
> i wore samoa silk all over the upper lid with plum dressing on outer third, super slick liner in defiantly feline on upper lash line, copper thorn on inner third of lower lash line, and chocolate shimmer ink gel liner (bobbi brown) on the out two thirds.
> 
> ...


This look sounds gorgeous , I love samoa silk add in plum dressing pretty ,  and I have many fuchsia/hotpink blushes so I may have to try this color combination this week.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm posting late because the severe weather left us w/o a wireless connection for several hours.  I continued w/the patriotic
> theme today.  I repeated the look that I wore on Wednesday because it was fun.  The only thing that I changed was the
> Midnight Blues fluidline----I used Chanel's eyeliner in *Bleu Exquis.* I wore RiRi Woo lipstick and tried my new Becca *Opal*
> pressed powder highlighter which is gorgeous.  I wore Dior's *Sailor* nail polish (Deep Royal Blue) and even applied the
> striped nautical looking sticker on accent nails.


Sounds lovely! Yeah for Malice you will love it!


----------



## aradhana (Jul 4, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> This look sounds gorgeous , I love samoa silk add in plum dressing pretty ,  and I have many fuchsia/hotpink blushes so I may have to try this color combination this week.


  Oh I forgot to say my lip product, which was seeds of desire mattene... I think it's a good replacement for moody bloom! A lot darker, but same sort of shade language.   And anneri - I can't find ur original post but regarding the smoky neutral vs smoky blue...I have the same feeling with smokey/crazy eye makeup and lipstick. As soon as I put on a bold lipstick I feel like my face is advertising that I did my makeup that morning...but smoky eyes? Red eyeshadow? I feel like they just blend right into my face. 'No one will notice...' I'm weird!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You'll be proud of me Dominique & Calla too----I finally ordered Chanel JC, Malice.  It's been on my wish list for quite some time.
> I kept buying the latest JCs and ignoring beautiful little Malice.  I got Innocence from the fall collection too but also promised
> myself Malice.








Great Meddy, you will love it !


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay I did a patriotic look lol  The eyeshadow I barely wear and def would not normally pair it with a red lip! Lol I tried take a photo but my 1 1/2 year old wasn't having it lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I haven't done my hair yet that's another bridge to cross lol No filter editing ect


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Okay I did a patriotic look lol  The eyeshadow I barely wear and def would not normally pair it with a red lip! Lol I tried take a photo but my 1 1/2 year old wasn't having it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it! You look beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning


  Thank you Dolly but keep in mind that Dior fluid sticks look awesome when just applied, then they do not wear long at all and they look awful after drinking or eating, they feel nice on the lips but the texture needs reformulation IMO.  .)


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's my 4th of July look! Smoky blue eyes (MAC Scene, Crystal, and Prussian) with MAC Waveline fluidline. Lipstick is Roxo from the Pedro Lourenco collection.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here's my 4th of July look! Smoky blue eyes (MAC Scene, Crystal, and Prussian) with MAC Waveline fluidline. Lipstick is Roxo from the Pedro Lourenco collection.


  This is gorgeous Mandy !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sounds lovely! Yeah for Malice you will love it!
> Thanks Calla.  It took me long enough to pull the trigger on Malice!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *aradhana*
> ...


  I LOVE Seeds of Desire---dark & alluring


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here's my 4th of July look! Smoky blue eyes (MAC Scene, Crystal, and Prussian) with MAC Waveline fluidline. Lipstick is Roxo from the Pedro Lourenco collection.






GORGEOUS Mandy!!!  You did the holiday real good---I love it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> No filter editing ect


   You're GORGEOUS BB---The look really works---including your fabulous hair!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I look like I had a head on collision with a 4th of July float today.


    You look amazing!  I told hubs what you said though and he was rolling!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You look amazing!  I told hubs what you said though and he was rolling![/COLOR]


  hahaha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

Today was pretty much a repeat for me.  I just changed my lipstick----I wore Dior's Trafalgar, a very bright orange-red.
I hope you all had a wonderful July 4th holiday!!!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You're GORGEOUS BB---The look really works---including your fabulous hair![/COLOR]


  Lol the face was me trying to take a photo! Lol he was not having it! That was the face after like the 10 try hahaha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Lol the face was me trying to take a photo! Lol he was not having it! That was the face after like the 10 try hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Okay I did a patriotic look lol  The eyeshadow I barely wear and def would not normally pair it with a red lip! Lol I tried take a photo but my 1 1/2 year old wasn't having it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're stunning!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here's my 4th of July look! Smoky blue eyes (MAC Scene, Crystal, and Prussian) with MAC Waveline fluidline. Lipstick is Roxo from the Pedro Lourenco collection.


Pretty mandy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

I went out for the fourth but I didn't do anything special...just purple eyes and a nude lip...no picture I tried but figured nvm :lol: because it wasn't themed accordingly  Is today green day?


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Beautybuyer and Mandy *, both of you look beautiful and 4th of July perfect! loving these looks for today!* Dominique *lovely lipstick as always!

*Meddy* I'm sure you look was fabulous even with just a lipstick change!

  My look was  kinda on theme yesterday,

  Eyes- Clinique chubby stick lot's of latte with UD Dashiki eye shadow as a liner

  Cheeks- were Mac's Refined Golden as bronzer with Hourglass ambient powder in Luminous light as a touch of highlight

  Loreal LaLaque lip color  in Lacquer-ized 412 it's pin instead on red.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty mandy!





Calla88 said:


> *Beautybuyer and Mandy* , both of you look beautiful and 4th of July perfect! loving these looks for today! *Dominique* lovely lipstick as always!  *Meddy* I'm sure you look was fabulous even with just a lipstick change!  My look was  kinda on theme yesterday,  Eyes- Clinique chubby stick lot's of latte with UD Dashiki eye shadow as a liner  Cheeks- were Mac's Refined Golden as bronzer with Hourglass ambient powder in Luminous light as a touch of highlight  Loreal LaLaque lip color  in Lacquer-ized 412 it's pin instead on red.


  Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 5, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Beautybuyer and Mandy* , both of you look beautiful and 4th of July perfect! loving these looks for today! *Dominique* lovely lipstick as always!   *Meddy* I'm sure you look was fabulous even with just a lipstick change!  My look was  kinda on theme yesterday,  Eyes- Clinique chubby stick lot's of latte with UD Dashiki eye shadow as a liner  Cheeks- were Mac's Refined Golden as bronzer with Hourglass ambient powder in Luminous light as a touch of highlight  Loreal LaLaque lip color  in Lacquer-ized 412 it's pin instead on red.


  L'Oréal LaLaque looks very pretty a range !  Thank you Calla  Dior fluid sticks do look beautiful but they wear maybe one hour or even less as they often migrate out of the lips. I really hope Dior will reformulate them, because they are so wearable and lightweight on the lips ( as if you would have nothing on the lips ) Nice really but the formula is a fail


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ladies, AWESOME makeups and looks!
> 
> Jay (I checked out your blog - do post more! I love your pics!), Naomi and Med - such great looks!
> 
> ...


  Welllllll I disappeared for a little while there, huh? My skin had a bit of a freak out and I've been going relatively makeup-free since. Nothing festive yesterday either, though all of you and your looks have been amazing!

  Thank you, guys, for all the purple love! I hope you're able to track down _Goes and Goes_ in August, @Calla88! It's such a great color. @Anneri, I've been SO BAD at blogging lately, I know! I really need to get back in the swing of things. I appreciate you checking it out and I'm glad you like the photos!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> No filter editing ect


  You look gorgeous, BB!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here's my 4th of July look! Smoky blue eyes (MAC Scene, Crystal, and Prussian) with MAC Waveline fluidline. Lipstick is Roxo from the Pedro Lourenco collection.


  Beautiful Mandy! I really like your top too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

I wanted real hard to do something patriotic on the 4th, but I just was not feeling wearing red or blue that day. I did 3 full faces that day when getting ready for the day and ended up wiping off every last one of them because I just hated everything for some reason so I totally failed on patriotic week.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted real hard to do something patriotic on the 4th, but I just was not feeling wearing red or blue that day. I did 3 full faces that day when getting ready for the day and ended up wiping off every last one of them because I just hated everything for some reason so I totally failed on patriotic week.


  Aww... I have those days sometimes, too!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted real hard to do something patriotic on the 4th, but I just was not feeling wearing red or blue that day. I did 3 full faces that day when getting ready for the day and ended up wiping off every last one of them because I just hated everything for some reason so I totally failed on patriotic week.


  We must have lived very similar days!! Part of my skin freak out involved gross, peely skin on and around my nose. I ended up applying moisturizer/primer/foundation several times and wanted to give up. Then I didn't use a good base so my blue shadow went on *very* teal. I decided to try and save it by using _Periwinkle_ liner from Stila but it flaked all over the place _so then_ I smudged brown eyeshadow over it. My eyes and face were such a mess I decided to skip red lips and try _Siren Song_ finally. Ha! That was also a failure. I ended up topping it with a heavy layer of Revlon's _Lilac Pastelle_. The only thing I liked on my face that day were my brows. We failed patriotic week together. <3


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> We must have lived very similar days!! Part of my skin freak out involved gross, peely skin on and around my nose. I ended up applying moisturizer/primer/foundation several times and wanted to give up. Then I didn't use a good base so my blue shadow went on *very* teal. I decided to try and save it by using _Periwinkle_ liner from Stila but it flaked all over the place _so then_ I smudged brown eyeshadow over it. My eyes and face were such a mess I decided to skip red lips and try _Siren Song_ finally. Ha! That was also a failure. I ended up topping it with a heavy layer of Revlon's _Lilac Pastelle_. The only thing I liked on my face that day were my brows. We failed patriotic week together. <3


  Oh it sounds like you had one heck of a time that day! I hate days like that, it really kinda brings me down. I'm glad I'm not alone though, I was feeling kind of bad about it but it just wasn't happening.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 7, 2014)

hi ladies!
  haven't been doing much of anything on theme this past week...

  yesterday i started watching 'the mindy project' on netflix...so in honour of mindy (at least in the few episodes i watched), i wore my paradise blush, sparkle neely sparkle on eyes with black eyeliner of course, and rebel lipstick. i decided the lipstick should have been more purple so i might try again tomorrow with yung rapunxel or pure heroine....but...the blush was a big yes.
  no it's not really jungle. maybe more rainforest? big bright parakeets and what not...

  oh! and @MandyVanHook i subscribed to your youtube channel!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted real hard to do something patriotic on the 4th, but I just was not feeling wearing red or blue that day. I did 3 full faces that day when getting ready for the day and ended up wiping off every last one of them because I just hated everything for some reason so *I totally failed on patriotic week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   For 'your patriotic week fail' Naomi you must wear an American flag for a week!! 

 Just kidding,  So not a fail Naomi!!!  Some times you're just not feeling it----we all have those days!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> We must have lived very similar days!! Part of my skin freak out involved gross, peely skin on and around my nose. I ended up applying moisturizer/primer/foundation several times and wanted to give up. Then I didn't use a good base so my blue shadow went on *very* teal. I decided to try and save it by using _Periwinkle_ liner from Stila but it flaked all over the place _so then_ I smudged brown eyeshadow over it. My eyes and face were such a mess I decided to skip red lips and try _Siren Song_ finally. Ha! That was also a failure. I ended up topping it with a heavy layer of Revlon's _Lilac Pastelle_. The only thing I liked on my face that day were my brows. We failed patriotic week together. <3






Oh my goodness Jay---you didn't fail, honey you were traumatized be  by makeup!!!

Edit: to correct typo


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies!
> haven't been doing much of anything on theme this past week...
> 
> yesterday i started watching 'the mindy project' on netflix...so in honour of mindy (at least in the few episodes i watched), i wore my paradise blush, sparkle neely sparkle on eyes with black eyeliner of course, and rebel lipstick. i decided the lipstick should have been more purple so i might try again tomorrow with yung rapunxel or pure heroine....but...the blush was a big yes.
> ...


   Perhaps not patriotic but lovely none the less Aradhana.  I love Sparkle Neely Sparkle & My Paradise!  I'm convinced that the colors you used are sitting in some jungle, 
  some where!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jul 8, 2014)

Ladies, today is a beautiful sunny day where I am so wishing you all a lovely summer day with loads of sunshine!  My goal for today's makeup is going to be to use shades from style warriors. And possibly mix in a nice khaki green sinc the closest was night manoeuvres.  Will keep you posted on the results!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Naomi and Jay*, sorry you had  such unpleasant makeup experiences during patriotic week!

*Aradhana *you look sounds lovely and Sparkle Neely Sparkle is a terrific color and you cab never go wrong with Cyber

  I've done two  jungley looks very neutral for both of them.

  Eyes were Milani shadow eyez in Brown Deluxe , Bahama Mama in the crease, black eye liner and  Cheeks - Gingerly Blush by Mac and Bahama Mama to warm the face, Lips- were very easy with Mac's Flight of Fancy lip gloss with Milani nude lip liner

  Eyes- Mac's painterly paint pot to even out my eye lids, and black liquid liner with heavy winged eyeliner

  Cheeks- Tarte  Exposed blush, layered with Delphic as a bronzer slash blush with Refined Golden to had a bit more warmth,  and Nar's Cocabana liquid illuminizer for highlight and touch of Sonia Kashuk's  undetectable cream bronzer all over ( which is suppose to be a dupe for Chanel's universal bronzer) I have both and haven't done an actual test side by side see which last longer and if the colors really match. It is an alternative but I do love that Chanel's universal bronzer so I will continue to use and purchase it but this is a drugstore dupe per se.

  My lip was Too Faced Nude lip liner and Revlon just bitten  lip balm in Honey with L'Oreal Paris Colour Riche Caresse Wet Shine Stain in Pink Perseverance .


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Jay*, sorry you had  such unpleasant makeup experiences during patriotic week!
> 
> *Aradhana *you look sounds lovely and Sparkle Neely Sparkle is a terrific color and you cab never go wrong with Cyber
> 
> ...


  Sounds lovely Calla!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks *Naomi,* are you past your makeup slump? I hope so missed your pretty face in the thread!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks *Naomi,* are you past your makeup slump? I hope so missed your pretty face in the thread!


  That's nice of you to say, Calla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just wearing Careblend powder, blush and mascara today. The fanciest I've gone lately was on the 4th with my incredibly unpatriotic face. lol. I'm feeling a little less mopey the last day or two though so I'll try to get some looks out for the jungle theme.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 8, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Ladies, today is a beautiful sunny day where I am so wishing you all a lovely summer day with loads of sunshine!  My goal for today's makeup is going to be to use shades from style warriors. And possibly mix in a nice khaki green sinc the closest was night manoeuvres.  Will keep you posted on the results!


  Oh my goodness, thanks for this - WHY have I not gotten my Style Warriors products out during this challenge? I am on this tonight.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Beautybuyer and Mandy *, both of you look beautiful and 4th of July perfect! loving these looks for today!* Dominique *lovely lipstick as always!
> 
> *Meddy* I'm sure you look was fabulous even with just a lipstick change!
> 
> ...


That sounds very pretty Calla !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clinique chubby sticks ( eyes and lips ) are a must-have here I never tried them but they look beautiful ( new colours were launched very recently so far I know ), MAC Refined Golden and Ambient powder as a combo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and l'oréal la Laque !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted real hard to do something patriotic on the 4th, but I just was not feeling wearing red or blue that day. I did 3 full faces that day when getting ready for the day and ended up wiping off every last one of them because I just hated everything for some reason so I totally failed on patriotic week.


  You didn't fail as much as I did lol, just not in the mood. You rock red lippies that is why I call you Halle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Not mentioning your eyes of course ! I did fail, I was well down ( I don't like summer I must say ).


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You didn't fail as much as I did lol, just not in the mood. You rock red lippies that is why I call you Halle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wasn't really in the mood either, so I didn't wear any red, white or blue that day and kept to my usual black clothes and non colourful face. lol
  I despise every bit of summer and can't stand to be outside for long periods of time so I keep to indoors. Winter and Fall though I'm outside all the time. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 8, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies! haven't been doing much of anything on theme this past week...  yesterday i started watching 'the mindy project' on netflix...so in honour of mindy (at least in the few episodes i watched), i wore my paradise blush, sparkle neely sparkle on eyes with black eyeliner of course, and rebel lipstick. i decided the lipstick should have been more purple so i might try again tomorrow with yung rapunxel or pure heroine....but...the blush was a big yes. no it's not really jungle. maybe more rainforest? big bright parakeets and what not...  oh! and @MandyVanHook  i subscribed to your youtube channel!


  Thank you so much, Sweetie!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi and Jay*, sorry you had  such unpleasant makeup experiences during patriotic week!
> 
> *Aradhana *you look sounds lovely and Sparkle Neely Sparkle is a terrific color and you cab never go wrong with Cyber
> 
> ...


  Oh I love this look that you've described Calla.  I'm wing-challenged but I keep trying.  Any tips to share---I have hoodies aka hooded eyelids.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love this look that you've described Calla.  I'm wing-challenged but I keep trying.  Any tips to share---I have hoodies aka hooded eyelids.


Honestly *Meddy*, I just practiced after watching a bunch of youtube videos of people whose winged liner was fabulous! I will say the angle your brush to spot where you want your wing to end and mark it with a dot is a helpful guide of where  to go to start or finish depending on the easiest way for you to do liner.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 9, 2014)

My look today, Eyes - Mac's Creamy Bisque on the center on the lid, UD shakedown in the crease and outer corners, with Milani shadow eyez in 04 Green Safari smudged across the upper lash line in to a wing. Rimmel stay matte to set my under eye concealer.
  Cheeks- Delphic again as a bronzer to warm up the face and forehead, Chanel's Vivacite as blush and Mary Lou-manizer as my highlight.

  Lips- Mac's Budding Love lipstick with Sephora's nano lip liner in a Lovely  Lilac.

  I thought Green Safari was quite appropriate with our jungle theme.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> My look today, Eyes - Mac's Creamy Bisque on the center on the lid, UD shakedown in the crease and outer corners, with Milani shadow eyez in 04 Green Safari smudged across the upper lash line in to a wing. Rimmel stay matte to set my under eye concealer.
> Cheeks- Delphic again as a bronzer to warm up the face and forehead, Chanel's Vivacite as blush and Mary Lou-manizer as my highlight.
> 
> Lips- Mac's Budding Love lipstick with Sephora's nano lip liner in a Lovely  Lilac.
> ...


  yes - and this sounds like a beautiful combo!!! i love the pairing of the green w the bronze and the purply pink!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2014)

aradhana said:


> these looks sound nice....and are inspiring me to wear gingerly and bahama mama tomorrow! i rarely wear the latter, mostly because i don't know how best to do so...but i like your idea of using it over the eye.
> let us know how you wear them!
> 
> i wore pretty much all the eyeshadows the other day, with bred for beauty blush and tribalist lipstick (just my type to line). i thought the darker liner really helped me with this lipstick. i kind of did a light application of the dark lipstick, which i found was more fitting (on my face) for summer.
> ...


  Awesome Aradhana---not only do you have the theme down but some of the product names are 'Jungle' appropriate!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2014)

Today I also went with my interpretation of  the jungle theme. I wore MAC's *Eclair* paint pot topped w/a bronzy brown shade from a new Chanel e/s quad, *Poésie*.  I wore a lighter goldish e/s from the same palette in the crease and a cream color to highlight my brow.  I wore Guerlain's Terracotta bronzer, *07*,  Chanel's JC blush in *Malice* (apricot) & Becca's shimmering skin perfector in Opal to highlight.  I wore Tom Ford's *Sweet Spot *(light orange-coral) lipstick.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today I also went with my interpretation of  the jungle theme. I wore MAC's *Eclair* paint pot topped w/a bronzy brown shade from a new Chanel e/s quad, *Poésie*.  I wore a lighter goldish e/s from the same palette in the crease and a cream color to highlight my brow.  I wore Guerlain's Terracotta bronzer, *07*,  Chanel's JC blush in *Malice* (apricot) & Becca's shimmering skin perfector in Opal to highlight.  I wore Tom Ford's *Sweet Spot *(light orange-coral) lipstick.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wasn't really in the mood either, so I didn't wear any red, white or blue that day and kept to my usual black clothes and non colourful face. lol I despise every bit of summer and can't stand to be outside for long periods of time so I keep to indoors. Winter and Fall though I'm outside all the time. lol


  Just like me I detest summer  I love Fall and spring !  Staying indoor until september. Well ok but How will I find à new fb then lol ? Maybe he will knock at my door )) !  Summer here can be very nice though but summer days are not for me they used to a long time ago.  Nosummerteam then lol ? That may be but doń t Forget : yolo buy next Fall


----------



## aradhana (Jul 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Nosummerteam then lol ? That may be but doń t Forget : yolo buy next Fall


  i'm not a summer fan either. it's too hot and gross, and i'm not a fan of being sweaty. it's the worst when it's hot and humid and you have to get to the office and look somewhat presentable all day. my office doesn't even require dressy attire. i just don't know how people manage!!?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks* Aradhana, *
> 
> Your looks with the Style Warrior collection sounds great. It's so good when you finally get a handle on certain products especially when it feels like you may have wasted your money/.
> I know many people feel like your lipstick should work straight out of the tube but some colors need enhancing. I love that the challenges inspire us to use products that others are wearing in their looks or  reminds us  of products that we used to love.
> ...


    Thanks much Calla, Chanel has several new quads out.  I think *Poésie* is limited edition so if you're interested get while you can.  I just got another Chanel quad in the 
   mail today, *Tissé Vénitien*, which attracted  because it has two shades of green in it.  The new palettes are inspired by Chanel plaid clothing, which I find very interesting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Nosummerteam then lol ? That may be but doń t Forget : yolo buy next Fall






Unless your prince follows you home from the market, he's not knocking at the door.  I'm afraid you have to be out and about.
             How about getting out just as the sun is starting to go down and it's more likely to be cooler outdoors?  How romantic that there's just 
             enough sun to still reflect the lovely highlighted high planes of your face.  He spots you there glistening (not dripping sweat) just enough to intrigue him.
             Just imagine the possibilities.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 11, 2014)

Your looks all sound lovely!! I've been in such a lazy funk lately. I'll just throw on CC cream, blush, mascara, brows, and balm and run out the door (some mornings I've totally been the lady who paints her face on the bus/train, too!). Maybe I'll finally do some looks this weekend because I need to snap out of it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Unless your prince follows you home from the market, he's not knocking at the door.  I'm afraid you have to be out and about.
> How about getting out just as the sun is starting to go down and it's more likely to be cooler outdoors?  How romantic that there's just
> enough sun to still reflect the lovely highlighted high planes of your face.  He spots you there glistening (not dripping sweat) just enough to intrigue him.
> Just imagine the possibilities.








 It did happen to me when I was young he did follow ! He was attractive, young too. I am currently imagining the possibilities, but the fact is that my ( ugly and yet nice ) neighbour might knock at the door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh yes but dating an ugly man is not what I need, ( dating Gerard Butler either, I am a realistic woman lol ), as you suggested being out and about is a very good option, one never knows.. Dripping sweat lol not at the moment, it's quite chilly here in fact !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

So I was pretty happy with yesterdays look but didn't get to post it because our wireless connection was down because of 
stormy weather.  I used the* YSL Leather Fétiche palette* from the fall collection to create a smokey eye look. The palette has
5 shadows & I used them all.  I put matte black over Chanel cream shadow in *New Moon* (Copper) which toned down the black shadow.
I wore the brown shadow in the crease, the copper to blend & transition, the deep green which appears more blue in the outer vee, the 
warm gold in the inner corner and to highlight the brow.  I also used the brown in the lower lid.  The look was surprisingly nice. I LOVE this palette!!!
Oh, and did I mention that the lid to the palette looks and feels like black leather?  It's pretty amazing!!! This is not a conventional smokey eye

and I loved it, and got numerous compliments on it.  I've provided a link to the YSL fall collection.  I wore Chanel *Précieuse* nude lipstick topped w/
YSL's nude glossy stain (my first) # 40.  I wore the new YSL fall nail polish in* Taupe Grainé *which is textured and looks like dark grey or muted black.
This was by far my favorite Jungle inspired look, to date.  I didn't have time to take pics but I will when I recreate this look.

*Source: Beautezine*
  http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-cuirs-fetiches-collection-for-fall-2014-photos-information/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It did happen to me when I was young he did follow ! He was attractive, young too. I am currently imagining the possibilities, but the fact is that my ( ugly and yet nice ) neighbour might knock at the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Dominique you made me laugh so hard---the ugly neighbor!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, now---there might be something special in that ugly packaging!  You never know!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Your looks all sound lovely!! I've been in such a lazy funk lately. I'll just throw on CC cream, blush, mascara, brows, and balm and run out the door (some mornings I've totally been the lady who paints her face on the bus/train, too!). Maybe I'll finally do some looks this weekend because I need to snap out of it!


  We all get into slumps sometime Jay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't beat yourself up about it!!!  Pretty had a good suggestion related to being in a makeup funk/slump.  She suggested 
  looking at makeup looks in magazines or online---pretty much just being around it for inspiration


----------



## meka72 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey ladies, I hope you're well. I haven't felt too motivated over the last few weeks. I've skimmed the thread and will go back to read more closely but you all look gorgeous!  Medgal, I bought the YSL palette and will try that smokey eye that you just posted.   Have a good weekend!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Have a good weekend!






Hi there Meka.  Good to see you!  I hope you're feeling more energetic soon. 



 Enjoy the YSL Fétiche palette.  Looking forward to comparing notes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Today I wore my Chanel *Poésie* palette again.  Clearly I'm loving it.  I wore YSL *Fuchsia Fétiche* lipstick, Chanel *Innocence* JC blush &
​Becca *Opal* highlighter----which should come w/a warning label---it's amazing.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're well. I haven't felt too motivated over the last few weeks. I've skimmed the thread and will go back to read more closely but you all look gorgeous!  Medgal, I bought the YSL palette and will try that smokey eye that you just posted.   Have a good weekend!


Hope you're doing well Meka!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Your looks all sound lovely!! I've been in such a lazy funk lately. I'll just throw on CC cream, blush, mascara, brows, and balm and run out the door (some mornings I've totally been the lady who paints her face on the bus/train, too!). Maybe I'll finally do some looks this weekend because I need to snap out of it!


I'm that way during the week. I get up early for work and justndont want to get up even earlier to do an eye look most days. My during the week face is usually just Careblend powder, blush, mascara, cheek highlight and a lippy if some sort. Done in under 10 minutes or so and then out the door I go! Weekends are usually my fancy time.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

My jungle inspired look of the day using Sugarpill shadows in Midori on the lid and on top of Maybelline colour tattoo in Audacious Asphalt, Poison Plum and Flame point in the crease and Tako for brow highlight and Urban Decay Buck to transition. I also ran some Poison Plum over UD perversion liner on my lower lash line. Blush is MAC's Peach twist, highlight is HG luminous light and lippy is MAC's Full Fuchsia. 






 A little better look of the shadow colours.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My jungle inspired look of the day using Sugarpill shadows in Midori on the lid and on top of Maybelline colour tattoo in Audacious Asphalt, Poison Plum and Flame point in the crease and Tako for brow highlight and Urban Decay Buck to transition. I also ran some Poison Plum over UD perversion liner on my lower lash line. Blush is MAC's Peach twist, highlight is HG luminous light and lippy is MAC's Full Fuchsia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


   I saw this and went, WOW, WOW, WOW!!  You look stunning!  I love your color selections and the way you did your eyes are done


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


>


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't mean to try and steal the spotlight @NaomiH, because that's SUCH A LOOK(!)  But it totally reminded me of a look I did when I was replicating the makeup from Beyoncé's latest album on my blog. Specifically, her look from "Mine" (ft. Drake):








  We're triplets!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513] I totally relate Naomi!!!  When it's rushed, putting on makeup is not fun---you don;t get to play & be creative---Not that I ever am but you get the idea![/COLOR]    [COLOR=8B4513] I saw this and went, WOW, WOW, WOW!!  You look stunning!  I love your color selections and the way you did your eyes are done[/COLOR]:eyelove:


I really wish I was more of a morning person and didn't mind getting up earlier because I really do enjoy doing eye makeup, but I'm one of those who takes like 3 hours to fully wake up and be alert in the morning and drowsy eye liner is no bueno! :lol:   Thank you so much, Meddy!  I've been practicing doing wings in the evenings and I'm finally getting the hang of it I think!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I don't mean to try and steal the spotlight @NaomiH , because that's SUCH A LOOK(!)  But it totally reminded me of a look I did when I was replicating the makeup from Beyoncé's latest album on my blog. Specifically, her look from "Mine" (ft. Drake):
> 
> 
> 
> We're triplets!


Va Va Vavoom, Jaymuhlee! You look fabulous! :eyelove: Beyonce who?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I don't mean to try and steal the spotlight @NaomiH, because that's SUCH A LOOK(!)  But it totally reminded me of a look I did when I was replicating the makeup from Beyoncé's latest album on my blog. Specifically, her look from "Mine" (ft. Drake):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous makeup !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I don't mean to try and steal the spotlight @NaomiH, because that's SUCH A LOOK(!)  But it totally reminded me of a look I did when I was replicating the makeup from Beyoncé's latest album on my blog. Specifically, her look from "Mine" (ft. Drake):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh you are!!!  That's so awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you so much, Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh I would say you've mastered it----I would say you've got skills!!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh I would say you've mastered it----I would say you've got skills!!!![/COLOR]:clap:


  She can go ahead and start teaching a master class as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh I would say you've mastered it----I would say you've got skills!!!![/COLOR]:clap:


She has amazing skills


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She has amazing skills


  Yes she does---that look she posted blew me away!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 13, 2014)

Today I tried a very soft " poetic jungle " lol eye makeup :  I used Guerlain Les Tendres Palettes and Chanel le Volume mascara in Plum


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Absolutely fabulous Naomi! LOVE this look on you.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I don't mean to try and steal the spotlight @NaomiH, because that's SUCH A LOOK(!)  But it totally reminded me of a look I did when I was replicating the makeup from Beyoncé's latest album on my blog. Specifically, her look from "Mine" (ft. Drake):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous Jay! Great recreation!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, Naomi and Jay! You both look absolutely stunning! Gorgeous! Med, Calla & Dominique, lovely looks!  I've been in some kind of MU funk too - it wasn't too hot around here, but I wasn't in the mood to do something elaborate.   But I went to a MAC masterclass last week and the look we did was very suitable for our Jungle theme! I thought about posting the following really horrible pic, but the eye MU is still great even if the lightning is horrible, you can see my horrible bathroom tiles and my huge forehead ...   We used some Moody Blooms products in there but I don't remember exactly what.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> It is pretty Anneri, you did a classy jungle makeup.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh I would say you've mastered it----I would say you've got skills!!!![/COLOR]:clap:





MandyVanHook said:


> She can go ahead and start teaching a master class as far as I'm concerned!





Dolly Snow said:


> She has amazing skills


Thanks tons ladies, y'all are too kind.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Absolutely fabulous Naomi! LOVE this look on you.


Thank you very much Calla!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Wow, Naomi and Jay! You both look absolutely stunning! Gorgeous! Med, Calla & Dominique, lovely looks!  I've been in some kind of MU funk too - it wasn't too hot around here, but I wasn't in the mood to do something elaborate.   But I went to a MAC masterclass last week and the look we did was very suitable for our Jungle theme! I thought about posting the following really horrible pic, but the eye MU is still great even if the lightning is horrible, you can see my horrible bathroom tiles and my huge forehead ...   We used some Moody Blooms products in there but I don't remember exactly what.


Thank you very much, Anneri! I really like that eye look, the colour combo is beautiful!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you Naomi and Dominique!  Also, a very happy belated birthday Med! Hope you had a marvellous one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Oh how pretty Dominique!  Such interesting colors!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Oh what a cool & fun thing to do Anneri---I honestly noticed nothing but that amazing eye-look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Also, a very happy belated birthday Med! Hope you had a marvellous one!*






Thank you Anneri!! I came, I saw, I aged AND I hauled a ton of makeup


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513] Oh how pretty Dominique!  Such interesting colors!![/COLOR]


  Thank you Meddy  the idea was more a rainforest makeup : Green and purple ( orchid ) not a true jungle one lol but I will do better next time !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Well the rain forrest can be part of the jungle!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sunday for me was a partial repeat of what I've been doing for the past few days.  I agin used my Chanel *Poésie* quad, but today 
​I wore MAC *Eclair* PP under the darkest e/s in the palette and popped a tad of Chanel *Exaltation* (bright pink) in the transition area
& blended it out.  I wore Chanel *Pink Explosion* blush and YSL *Fuchsia Fétiche* again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDY


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 14, 2014)

My latest looks

  Eyes- Mac's Smokey Mauve  EDES all over the lids, UD Shakedown in the crease, UD Whiskey eye liner  smudged on the upper lash line with NYX's Electric blue on the lower lash line,

  Cheeks -Mac's  Delphic  to bronze the face and the cheeks with Tarte Exposed on top and Hourglass Dim Light to highlight

  Lips - Maybelline Nude lust lipstick with Too Faced Nude lip liner with Buxom Sandy lip gloss on top

  Next Look

  Eyes- Armani ETK in #6 with  Mac's Refined Golden in the crease and UD Junkie eye liner winged out

  Cheeks - Mac's Delphic to bronze the face and cheeks with Mac's Bareness for extra sheen and the  Balm's  Mary Lou Manizer to highlight

  Lips- Mac's Dodgy Girl lipstick with Mac's Heroine lip liner

  I wish I knew how much I would love* Delphic* because I would have bought two of them!

*Anneri and Meddy*  loving both of your looks!

*Dominique* , nice palette choice!

  Happy Birthday *MANDY*! Wishing you the best day ever!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

All you ladies are killing it with your gorgeous makeup looks :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you Calla and Dolly    Jungle thème ?   Well Nars Jungle Red of course !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Calla and Dolly    Jungle thème ?   Well Nars Jungle Red of course !


It is fiery hot and gorgeous


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Oh that's lovely, Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> My latest looks
> 
> Eyes- Mac's Smokey Mauve  EDES all over the lids, UD Shakedown in the crease, UD Whiskey eye liner  smudged on the upper lash line with NYX's Electric blue on the lower lash line,
> 
> ...


  Sounds lovely, Calla!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Anneri!! I came, I saw, I aged AND I hauled a ton of makeup


  Happy belated birthday, Meddy!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Happy  Belated Birthday Meddy!*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's lovely, Dominique!


  Thank you so much


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is fiery hot and gorgeous


  Thank you  yes those Nars lippies were really innovative, I love them all and I cannot wait to try the new range  ( enabling enabling lol but truly Nars lipsticks are worth buying. So far I know the new ones will be 30€, the previous version is 26€ , 4€ is much so I hope they will be perfect for the price tag )


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


 *Dominique* with her perfect lippies! Looking lovely!

  Thanks *Naomi!*


----------



## aradhana (Jul 14, 2014)

happy belated birthdays, mandy and meddy!!!
  hope they were fun and filled with makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2014)

aradhana said:


> happy belated birthdays, mandy and meddy!!!
> hope they were fun and filled with makeup.


 Thank you Aradhana 



I actually OD'd on makeup!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, I did it again---I wore my Chanel *Poésie* e/s quad.  Like I need an intervention to keep from wearing it.  I changed my lipstick
and blush----Chanel JC blush *Frivole* and Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Excentrique *(Orange)  # *96 **lipstick**.*
I think I need a little tough love, so for the remainder of this month I will force myself to wear a different eye shadow palette everyday,
and say goodbye to Poésie for the rest of the month!


Meet Chanel Poésie:  http://www.adelicaterosiebeauty.com/2014/07/chanel-poesie-234-les-4-ombres-multi.html


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, I did it again---I wore my Chanel *Poésie* e/s quad.  Like I need an intervention to keep from wearing it.  I changed my lipstick
> and blush----Chanel JC blush *Frivole* and Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Excentrique *(Orange)  # *96 **lipstick**.*
> I think I need a little tough love, so for the remainder of this month I will force myself to wear a different eye shadow palette everyday,
> and say goodbye to Poésie for the rest of the month!
> ...


  Oh man, I wish I hadn't clicked that link!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2014)

Jungle theme / orchid theme   MAC Midnight Mambo


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you, all!  I can't believe I missed Meddy's birthday!  Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh man, I wish I hadn't clicked that link!


Just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poésie means Poetry, a beautiful name and a lovely quad !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well then I've had poetry all over my eyes for the past several days






I just love that palette!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh man, I wish I hadn't clicked that link!






 Naomi you should see the entire new range---they are gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Naomi you should see the entire new range---they are gorgeous!


  No! I will not Google!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you, all!  I can't believe I missed Meddy's birthday!  Happy belated birthday!!


  Thank you Mandy! 



 Meddy is  happy to share a birth month with you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Midnight Mambo


  So, so pretty Dominique.  I almost missed out on MM.  I really like the formula too.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 15, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Gorgeous Jay! Great recreation!
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Anneri*
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, babes! 

  Once again your looks have all been awesome! Happy belated birthday, ladies! I have some catching up to do...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, so pretty Dominique.  I almost missed out on MM.  I really like the formula too.


Thank you Meddy , it's not the jungle but the rain forest lol. The formula is awesome, Midnight Mambo is one of my fav MAC lippies so far.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yay for me---I didn't wear Poésie today, and I started my eyeshadow palette challenge just as I planned---it wasn't easy



I wanted to wear Poésie again!
               So today I wore a green jungle inspired smokey eye using Chanel's *Tissé Vénitien (232) *e/s quad.  SEE T.V. @ link below.  I wore Dior's My Lady *Pink Harmony*
*               002 *blush, EL's Crystal Baby highlighter and Chanel's Rouge Coco Shine, *InTime *(Soft Pink) lipstick topped w/ Chanel's glossimer in *Songe*​, an iridescent lip 
               gloss.  

                http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/03/chanel-les-4-ombres-232-tisse-venitien.html


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay for me---I didn't wear Poésie today, and I started my eyeshadow palette challenge just as I planned---it wasn't easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds beautiful, Meddy! I really need to stop clicking your links, they're so pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds beautiful, Meddy!* I really need to stop clicking your links*, they're so pretty.






​Ckick away Naomi---you might see something you _really_ like.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Ckick away Naomi---you might see something you _really_ like.


  All you need is the pokey stick!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All you need is the pokey stick!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2014)

On Wednesday I continued my eyeshadow palette challenge which was on theme, as well.  I wore YSL's *Bleus Lumière* Eye Shadow Collector Palette, the colors in which are: Marine Blue,            Turquoise, Bright Peach, Pale Peach Shimmer & Navy.  I made the turquoise my primary lid color.  I wore Chanel's JC Blush In *Malice, *Becca's highlighter in *Opal *and Tom Ford's *Sweet Spot* (Orange Coral) lipstick.  I have YSL's *Bleu Celadon* (Pale Turquoise) nail polish on all ten.

YSL Bleus Lumière Eye Shadow Collector Palette


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay for me---I didn't wear Poésie today, and I started my eyeshadow palette challenge just as I planned---it wasn't easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Naomi,* *Meddy* will have you handing over your whole check on pretty makeup, those links are dangerous! LOL  That look sounds beautiful and so does that quad!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi,* *Meddy* will have you handing over your whole check on pretty makeup, those links are dangerous! LOL  That look sounds beautiful and so does that quad!


  VERY dangerous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Naomi,* *Meddy* will have you handing over your whole check on pretty makeup, those links are dangerous! LOL  That look sounds beautiful and so does that quad!









Thank you Miss Calla!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Today's  look,  Eyes- Bad to the Bronze as a base, Nyx Roll on shimmer in Nude, Mac Mulch in the crease with a touch of bronzer. Black winged eye liner.

  Cheeks - Milani #01 Bronze Glow interesting product but works really well to give a bronzy glow. With Mac's Superb as a blush/highlight with Mac's Lavish living on top as blush.

  Lips- Chanel Rouge Allure  Velvet in L'Adoree


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Today's  look,  Eyes- Bad to the Bronze as a base, Nyx Roll on shimmer in Nude, Mac Mulch in the crease with a touch of bronzer. Black winged eye liner.
> 
> Cheeks - Milani #01 Bronze Glow interesting product but works really well to give a bronzy glow. With Mac's Superb as a blush/highlight with Mac's Lavish living on top as blush.
> 
> Lips- Chanel Rouge Allure  Velvet in L'Adoree


It looks very pretty Calla


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Today's  look,  Eyes- Bad to the Bronze as a base, Nyx Roll on shimmer in Nude, Mac Mulch in the crease with a touch of bronzer. Black winged eye liner.
> 
> Cheeks - Milani #01 Bronze Glow interesting product but works really well to give a bronzy glow. With Mac's Superb as a blush/highlight with Mac's Lavish living on top as blush.
> 
> Lips- Chanel Rouge Allure  Velvet in L'Adoree


    oooooo la la Calla---this sounds _very_ pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm feeling totally jungle inspired!  Today's eyeshadow palette is Dior's 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in *Smoky Khaki 481.  *I used the dark khaki green on my lids, and the frosted lighter green shade from my crease to the transition area and the really pretty gold in the palette to highlight my brow and inner corners.  I used MAC's *Stares & Speculation f*luidline for an end result of varying shades of green, & I'm liking the eye look a lot.  I used Guerlain's Terracotta Sun Shimmer’ Highlighting Blush in *Spicy Coral *under MAC's Face & Body foundation, and Dior's* Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I'm wearing Bite Beauty's Matte Cream Lip Crayon in *Clementine* (Citrus Orange), which smells just like a citrus orange.

Click this link at your own risk:
Dior 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in Smoky Khaki 481.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

I ran out the house this morning with only lip balm and moisturizer on. Not very jungley.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm feeling totally jungle inspired!  Today's eyeshadow palette is Dior's 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in *Smoky Khaki 481.  *I used the dark khaki green on my lids, and the frosted lighter green shade from my crease to the transition area and the really pretty gold in the palette to highlight my brow and inner corners.  I used MAC's *Stares & Speculation f*luidline for an end result of varying shades of green, & I'm liking the eye look a lot.  I used Guerlain's Terracotta Sun Shimmer’ Highlighting Blush in *Spicy Coral *under MAC's Face & Body foundation, and Dior's* Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I'm wearing Bite Beauty's Matte Cream Lip Crayon in *Clementine* (Citrus Orange), which smells just like a citrus orange.
> 
> Click this link at your own risk:
> Dior 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in Smoky Khaki 481.


  Sounds like a gorgeous look, Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds like a gorgeous look, Meddy!


  Thank you Naomi!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You could just say it's your naked jungle face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good idea! Today I decided to do a makeup look using no makeup inspired by the jungle in the sense that if I were roaming the jungle I'd be naked faced.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good idea! Today I decided to do a makeup look using no makeup inspired by the jungle in the sense that if I were roaming the jungle I;d be naked faced.


  Well Tarzan & Jane were practically naked


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay so I'm going to try to do an earthy look! I don't think I have any greens currently. My greens were old so I tossed them all to replace them and haven't done it yet.  Yesterday was my birthday so I got plenty of shopping points to re-up on makeup lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well Tarzan & Jane were practically naked


  True!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Yesterday was my birthday so I got plenty of shopping points to re-up on makeup lol


  Happy belated birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You could definitely get away with using earth tones like browns and maybe some golds. Or even oranges, blues and purples like some of the flowers.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm feeling totally jungle inspired!  Today's eyeshadow palette is Dior's 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in *Smoky Khaki 481.  *I used the dark khaki green on my lids, and the frosted lighter green shade from my crease to the transition area and the really pretty gold in the palette to highlight my brow and inner corners.  I used MAC's *Stares & Speculation f*luidline for an end result of varying shades of green, & I'm liking the eye look a lot.  I used Guerlain's Terracotta Sun Shimmer’ Highlighting Blush in *Spicy Coral *under MAC's Face & Body foundation, and Dior's* Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I'm wearing Bite Beauty's Matte Cream Lip Crayon in *Clementine* (Citrus Orange), which smells just like a citrus orange.
> 
> Click this link at your own risk:
> Dior 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in Smoky Khaki 481.


Thank you* Meddy and Dominique *!

  Gorgeous sounding look *Meddy*, that Dior trio is simple gorgeous!  Love Amber Diamonds and the Bite lippie sound interesting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Yesterday was my birthday so I got plenty of shopping points to re-up on makeup lol






Yay!  Another July baby!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 BB 






​I hope you had a wonderful day!!!





                                BTW, *any color that can be found in the jungle* counts--it doesn't have to be green!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thank you* Meddy and Dominique *!
> 
> Gorgeous sounding look *Meddy*, that Dior trio is simple gorgeous!  Love Amber Diamonds and the Bite lippie sound interesting.


 Thanks Calla!  The citrus scent really smacks you in the nose but it dissipates quickly.  The color is really nice though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Calla!  The citrus scent really smacks you in the nose but it dissipates quickly.  The color is really nice though.


  I have one of the Bite lip pencils and it too smells citrusy like the drink Tang. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have one of the Bite lip pencils and it too smells citrusy like the drink Tang. lol







 Which one is it?  Do you like the color?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Which one is it?  Do you like the color?


  It's the matte cream lip pencil in Grape and I do really like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's the matte cream lip pencil in Grape and I do really like it!


 Oh I'll bet that's gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Today's  look,  Eyes- Bad to the Bronze as a base, Nyx Roll on shimmer in Nude, Mac Mulch in the crease with a touch of bronzer. Black winged eye liner.  Cheeks - Milani #01 Bronze Glow interesting product but works really well to give a bronzy glow. With Mac's Superb as a blush/highlight with Mac's Lavish living on top as blush.  Lips- Chanel Rouge Allure  Velvet in L'Adoree


  That sounds like a totally gorgeous look, Calla!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513]I'm feeling totally jungle inspired!  Today's eyeshadow palette is Dior's 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in *Smoky Khaki 481.  *I used the dark khaki green on my lids, and the [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]frosted lighter green shade from my crease to the transition area and the really pretty gold in the palette to highlight my brow and inner corners.  I used MAC's[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]*Stares & Speculation f*[/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]luidline for an end result of varying shades of green, & I'm liking the eye look a lot.  I used Guerlain's [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]Terracotta Sun Shimmer’ Highlighting Blush in *Spicy Coral *under MAC's Face &  [/COLOR]Body foundation, and Dior's *Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I'm wearing Bite Beauty's Matte Cream Lip Crayon in  *Clementine* (Citrus Orange), which smells just like a citrus orange.   [COLOR=8B4513]Click this link at your own risk:[/COLOR] Dior 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in Smoky Khaki 481.


  Ooooooh, sounds lovely Med! I love that combo of khaki and coral/orange!  





NaomiH said:


> I ran out the house this morning with only lip balm and moisturizer on. Not very jungley. :sigh:


  Heh. Sounds like me!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513] Well Tarzan & Jane were practically naked[/COLOR] :lol:


  ROTFL!!!!!!!!!  I'm into minimal makeup lately. Most days I'm wearing my Mineralize Loose foundation, a little bit of blush, brows, a light lippie or gloss. For eyes I'm having a small personal challenge with myself going on - I've a lot of creamy eyeshadow pencils and I'm using them only rarely. So I've been using them for the last week and have been discovering new fave combos! But not very jungley either, I'm afraid!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'm into minimal makeup lately. Most days I'm wearing my Mineralize Loose foundation, a little bit of blush, brows, a light lippie or gloss. For eyes I'm having a small personal challenge with myself going on - I've a lot of creamy eyeshadow pencils and I'm using them only rarely. So I've been using them for the last week and have been discovering new fave combos! But not very jungley either, I'm afraid!


  I really like the minimal look lately as well. I either pop on some foundation or careblend powder, blush, masacra, do a quick face highlight and grab a lippy or gloss to go along.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'm into minimal makeup lately. Most days I'm wearing my Mineralize Loose foundation, a little bit of blush, brows, a light lippie or gloss. For eyes I'm having a small personal challenge with myself going on - I've a lot of creamy eyeshadow pencils and I'm using them only rarely. So I've been using them for the last week and have been discovering new fave combos! But not very jungley either, I'm afraid!






Hi Anneri!  So good to see you!  Thank you.  It was a tops up between coral/orange or pink w/the Khaki and the orange won out.  I can't think of a single 
                    color that wouldn't be found in a jungle os I'd say you're still on trend too.  The fact that you're using product is extra special.  That's one of our secondary 
                   goals right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like the minimal look lately as well. I either pop on some foundation or careblend powder, blush, masacra, do a quick face highlight and grab a lippy or gloss to go along.


   Well, you and Anneri can slap on a large fig leaf it it'll make you feel more like a jungle look


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513] Well, you and Anneri can slap on a large fig leaf it it'll make you feel more like a jungle look [/COLOR]:shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 17, 2014)

WOW! I missed a ton of my babes' birthdays in here! Sorry girls!​ ​ 


  To my @Medgal07, @MandyVanHook, and @Beautybuyer ...  


 ​ 


*  HAPPY (BELATED) BIRTHDAY GIRLIES!!!!  *


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy belated birthday!    You could definitely get away with using earth tones like browns and maybe some golds. Or even oranges, blues and purples like some of the flowers.





Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay!  Another July baby!!!    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]BB [/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]​I hope you had a wonderful day!!![/COLOR]:yahoo:   [COLOR=0000FF]                                BTW, *any color that can be found in the jungle* counts--it doesn't have to be green!!![/COLOR]





PixieDancer said:


> [COLOR=FF0066]WOW! I missed a ton of my babes' birthdays in here! Sorry girls![/COLOR]​ :stars: [COLOR=FF0066]  To my @Medgal07 , @MandyVanHook , and @Beautybuyer  ...  [/COLOR]:stars:​  [COLOR=800080]*  HAPPY (BELATED) BIRTHDAY GIRLIES!!!!  *[/COLOR]​


   Thank you ladies!!! Okay so I do have browns and orange which it haven't used in forever. I may do a look tomorrow.   Hope you had a great birthday medgal!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> WOW! I missed a ton of my babes' birthdays in here! Sorry girls!​ ​
> 
> 
> To my @Medgal07, @MandyVanHook, and @Beautybuyer ...
> ...


   Thank you pretty Pixie


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Hope you had a great birthday medgal!!!


  It was a wonderful birthday-----thank you BB!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you pretty Pixie


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks *Anneri! *

*Meddy* you are cracking me up with the fig leave stuff!

*Happy Birthday Beautybuyer *




  Hey* Pixie*, nice to see you here!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513]I'm feeling totally jungle inspired!  Today's eyeshadow palette is Dior's 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in *Smoky Khaki 481.  *I used the dark khaki green on my lids, and the [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]frosted lighter green shade from my crease to the transition area and the really pretty gold in the palette to highlight my brow and inner corners.  I used MAC's[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]*Stares & Speculation f*[/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]luidline for an end result of varying shades of green, & I'm liking the eye look a lot.  I used Guerlain's [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]Terracotta Sun Shimmer’ Highlighting Blush in *Spicy Coral *under MAC's Face &  [/COLOR]Body foundation, and Dior's *Amber Diamond* highlighter.  I'm wearing Bite Beauty's Matte Cream Lip Crayon in  *Clementine* (Citrus Orange), which smells just like a citrus orange.   [COLOR=8B4513]Click this link at your own risk:[/COLOR] Dior 3 Couleurs Smoky Eyes Palette in Smoky Khaki 481.


  Yes very jungle makeup ! It sounds beautiful Meddy, lol click at your own risks ))) Euh I did !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I ran out the house this morning with only lip balm and moisturizer on. Not very jungley. :sigh:


  I fear I did worse today well I am staying at home with no makeup at all, it is very hot here though a bit less than in the jungle !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I fear I did worse today well I am staying at home with no makeup at all, it is very hot here though a bit less than in the jungle !


  I didn't have any makeup on yesterday either. Today I have very minimal on because I actually had 5 minutes to apply some this morning. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks *Anneri! *
> 
> *Meddy* you are cracking me up with the fig leave stuff!
> 
> ...


 Maybe we should show a little solidarity around here by all wearing a fig leaf---group shot even


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Maybe we should show a little solidarity around here by all wearing a fig leaf---group shot even


  Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm moving right along with my personal challenge to use a different eyeshadow palette everyday for the remainder of July.  So today I'm wearing
Chanel Palette *Tissé Rivoli # 226*.  I like this palette for its versatility.  Instead of doing a smoky brown look I opted for a softer neutral look by wearing
a lighter tan on the lid, the deep brown in the crease & lower lid, a soft shimmery tan to transition and golden beige to highlight my brow & inner corners.  
I used MAC *Dipdown* on the upper lash line.  I used Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzer 08*, no blush and Armani *Belladonna* highlighter.  I lined my lips 
w/MAC *Hodgepodge* lip pencil & used MAC *Fresh Brew* lipstick topped w/YSL* Beige Peau # 40 *Glossy Stain.

The good news about this look is that  if I were in a real jungle I could stand next to a tree as perfect Camouflage 






T happened to review it today.  Click the link below at your own risk.

  http://www.temptalia.com


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I didn't have any makeup on yesterday either. Today I have very minimal on because I actually had 5 minutes to apply some this morning. lol


 Dominique &  Naomi, please don't feel bad about minimal or no makeup-----just thinking about makeup counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


You'll wear it when time, conditions & desire permit!
   I'm just glad you're both here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks *Anneri! *
> 
> *Meddy* you are cracking me up with the fig leave stuff!
> 
> ...


 Well it is pretty hot out Calla 



We'd be on theme but off our rockers


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513]I'm moving right along with my personal challenge to use a different eyeshadow palette everyday for the remainder of July.  So today I'm wearing[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]Chanel Palette *Tissé Rivoli # 226*.  I like this palette for its versatility.  Instead of doing a smoky brown look I opted for a softer neutral look by wearing[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]a lighter tan on the lid, the deep brown in the crease & lower lid, a soft shimmery tan to transition and golden beige to highlight my brow & inner corners.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]I used MAC[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]*Dipdown*[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]on the upper lash line.  I used Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzer 08*, no blush and Armani *Belladonna* highlighter.  I lined my lips [/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]w/MAC *Hodgepodge* lip pencil & used MAC *Fresh Brew* lipstick topped w/YSL *Beige Peau # 40* Glossy Stain.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=8B4513]The good news about this look is that  if I were in a real jungle I could stand next to a tree as perfect Camouflage [/COLOR]:lmao:   [COLOR=8B4513]T happened to review it today.  Click the link below at your own risk.[/COLOR]  http://www.temptalia.com


  LOL Meddy yes but a beautiful camouflage, it sounds very pretty !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513]Maybe we should show a little solidarity around here by all wearing a fig leaf---group shot even[/COLOR]:anyone:       :lmao:


  Lmao. ))))) A fig leaf sounds promising !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Does that mean you're in?


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Meddy* I don't think world is ready for me in a fig leave! LOL

  Loving the sound of your look and that quad  is divine !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Meddy* *I don't think world is ready for me in a fig leave! LOL*
> 
> Loving the sound of your look and that quad  is divine !











  Thanks Calla.  I'm in love w/these new Chanel quads.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 18, 2014)

You guys are too funny! All this talk of leaves... I guess this shot from today is fitting??





  Ha! Not at all in line with the theme other than maybe getting my hair caught in the (jungle of) plants lining the outdoor seating at dinner. I just did my usual weekly routine: cc cream, brows and mascara but I switched it up and used one of my Becca beach tints after @elegant-one had a question over in the Sephora thread. I'm wearing _Raspberry_ on my lips/cheeks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You guys are too funny! All this talk of leaves... I guess this shot from today is fitting??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Very soft and pretty look Jay.  I beg to differ but there's lots of pink & blue in the jungle.  Those plants behind you are lovely---you could put them all together for a customized fig leaf-like covering!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2014)

Continuing with my different e/s palette everyday for the month of July, I wore Tom Ford's *Cobalt Rush *quad.  As far as I'm concerned, the sky above a jungle is the 
​darkest blue---like my dark blue smoky eye look.  I wore MAC *Cheeky Bugger* blush for the first time (love), Estee Lauder's *Crystal Baby* to highlight my cheekbones and 
Chanel's Rouge Coco shine, *InTime* (soft pink) topped w/a Chanel glossimer in *Brillance *(soft pink) #2.


tom ford cobalt rush


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2014)

This  'different E/S palette a day' is fun--I'm starting to rate the palettes/looks.  Today's look was my favorite this week.  I used the new *DIOR Smoky Gold* palette from the fall collection,'Timeless Colour Icons'.  The palette has three colors and is very deceptive.  It makes the nicest, most sophisticated eye-look ever, and my eyes looked huge.  I wore *MAC Blacktrack* on the upper and lower lash-lines and *Chanel Ambre Dore* gold eye pencil in the water line, *Chanel Accent* JC blush, Dior *Amber Diamond* highlighter, *MAC RiRi Nude* lipstick topped with *YSL Beige Peau* glossy stain.













Credit: Liner Glitter Gloss Blog
  http://linerglittergloss.com/2014/07/dior-timeless-colour-icons-pre-fall-2014-collection-photos-swatches/


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone!!!! That looks beautiful Medgal!!!!  Has anyone tried the Kat Von D Monarch palette?  It's beautiful.  One day when I am not on Mommy duty I hope to post a look.  Hope all is well.  Big Hugs to everyone.  Pretty Girl Doc  P.S. Happy Belated Birthday ladies


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This  'different E/S palette a day' is fun--I'm starting to rate the palettes/looks.  Today's look was my favorite this week.  I used the new *DIOR Smoky Gold* palette from the fall collection,'Timeless Colour Icons'.  The palette has three colors and is very deceptive.  It makes the nicest, most sophisticated eye-look ever, and my eyes looked huge.  I wore *MAC Blacktrack* on the upper and lower lash-lines and *Chanel Ambre Dore* gold eye pencil in the water line, *Chanel Accent* JC blush, Dior *Amber Diamond* highlighter, *MAC RiRi Nude* lipstick topped with *YSL Beige Peau* glossy stain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Lovely *Meddy*!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You guys are too funny! All this talk of leaves... I guess this shot from today is fitting??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Subtle but oh so pretty *Jay*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You guys are too funny! All this talk of leaves... I guess this shot from today is fitting??
> 
> Ha! Not at all in line with the theme other than maybe getting my hair caught in the (jungle of) plants lining the outdoor seating at dinner. I just did my usual weekly routine: cc cream, brows and mascara but I switched it up and used one of my Becca beach tints after @elegant-one  had a question over in the Sephora thread. I'm wearing _Raspberry_ on my lips/cheeks.


  Just lovely,  À " healthy glow " makeup and yes hair in the jungle or better say in the summer Breeze !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You guys are too funny! All this talk of leaves... I guess this shot from today is fitting??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely Jaymuhlee!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This  'different E/S palette a day' is fun--I'm starting to rate the palettes/looks.  Today's look was my favorite this week.  I used the new *DIOR Smoky Gold* palette from the fall collection,'Timeless Colour Icons'.  The palette has three colors and is very deceptive.  It makes the nicest, most sophisticated eye-look ever, and my eyes looked huge.  I wore *MAC Blacktrack* on the upper and lower lash-lines and *Chanel Ambre Dore* gold eye pencil in the water line, *Chanel Accent* JC blush, Dior *Amber Diamond* highlighter, *MAC RiRi Nude* lipstick topped with *YSL Beige Peau* glossy stain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look fabulous, Meddy!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 21, 2014)

An easy breezy look, eyes - pale barley all over the lids, and black winged eye liner

  Cheeks a touch of bronzer to warm the face Milani bronze glow

  Lips - L'oreal s prive nude collection using Doutzen's nude 600 with Mac's Water Deities in the center of my lips for a bit of sparkle.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This  'different E/S palette a day' is fun--I'm starting to rate the palettes/looks.  Today's look was my favorite this week.  I used the new *DIOR Smoky Gold* palette from the fall collection,'Timeless Colour Icons'.  The palette has three colors and is very deceptive.  It makes the nicest, most sophisticated eye-look ever, and my eyes looked huge.  I wore *MAC Blacktrack* on the upper and lower lash-lines and *Chanel Ambre Dore* gold eye pencil in the water line, *Chanel Accent* JC blush, Dior *Amber Diamond* highlighter, *MAC RiRi Nude* lipstick topped with *YSL Beige Peau* glossy stain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very classy makeup Meddy !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> An easy breezy look, eyes - pale barley all over the lids, and black winged eye liner
> 
> Cheeks a touch of bronzer to warm the face Milani bronze glow
> 
> Lips - L'oreal s prive nude collection using Doutzen's nude 600 with Mac's Water Deities in the center of my lips for a bit of sparkle.


  It sounds very pretty Calla


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Today again a very simple makeup - eye makeup this time - I used *Nars duo es in China Seas *+ *Chanel Le Volume *( black ). Not a jungle makeup I had a medical appointment, not quite in the mood sorry but well China Sees are exotic !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2014)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> P.S. Happy Belated Birthday ladies







Oh it's so nice to see you PGD!  Thanks for the compliment.  I'll have to look up that KVD
                              Monarch palette--not that I deserve another one!




I hope you and your little one are doing just fine.  Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Very classy makeup Meddy !


 Thank you Dominique!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Today again a very simple makeup - eye makeup this time - I used *Nars duo es in China Seas *+ *Chanel Le Volume *( black ). Not a jungle makeup I had a medical appointment, not quite in the mood sorry but well China Sees are exotic !


 Dominique I don't think there's a color in the entire color spectrum that wouldn't be found in a jungle/
  I hope you're feeling better!!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Meddy and Dominique! No makeup these last few days too hot and too lazy! Maybe tomorrow LOL!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks Meddy and Dominique! No makeup these last few days too hot and too lazy! Maybe tomorrow LOL!


  No makeup here either. I did slap on a bit of powder and mascara this morning, but that is about it.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No makeup here either. I did slap on a bit of powder and mascara this morning, but that is about it.


  Same! Yesterday was 90° so I didn't even bother and I have the day off today so I'm bare faced again. There's always tomorrow...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Same! Yesterday was 90° so I didn't even bother and I have the day off today so I'm bare faced again. There's always tomorrow...


 When it's too hot, it's too hot----so understandable Jay!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dominique I don't think there's a color in the entire color spectrum that wouldn't be found in a jungle/
> I hope you're feeling better!!!


Thank you so much Meddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Today well I did a makeup : . A soft jungle makeup, as you a camouflage in fact.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

I used *MAC MSF in Lust and MAC lipstick in Enchanted One*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd planned on being indoors all day, so I did live up to my 'Different E/S Palette/Day' challenge while still meeting the jungle theme.  I used YSL's couture e/s palette in* Parisienne, # 07 *(linked to Images below, the one on the left, second row w/the burgundy center) and opted for a bright pink lip w/Guerlain's *Geraldine.*  Everything else was simple & minimal.  I've been usingBecca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold) that I got from Sephora---pretty amazing if anyone's looking for a really nice highlighter.  It comes in other shades as well---I just ordered one in Rose Gold.

YSL couture eyeshadow palette #7


Yesterday's palette was Tom Ford's *Cocoa Mirage*.

Tom Fords Cocoa Mirage eyeshadow palette


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you so much Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Lovely Dominique!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I used *MAC MSF in Lust and MAC lipstick in Enchanted One*


 Lust is really nice---I had to look up Enchanted One lipstick because I'm less familiar w/MAC lipsticks---It's PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I used *MAC MSF in Lust and MAC lipstick in Enchanted One*


  I have Lust and think I've used it twice ever. Poor Lust.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you Meddy, it's a matte lippie with quite a jungle finish that is perfect for camouflage. 






Naomi, twice only ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have only 1 MSF so I'd better use it lol ! I might purchase others but they are unavailable online, maybe due to the new packaging ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Meddy, it's a matte lippie with quite a jungle finish that is perfect for camouflage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have several MSFs and Lust just happens to be my least favorite due to the glitter in it and the high metallic pink shine it gives. It's a lovely one, I just hardly ever go for it.  I think I'll pull it out soon though to get reacquainted with it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have several MSFs and Lust just happens to be my least favorite due to the glitter in it and the high metallic pink shine it gives. It's a lovely one, I just hardly ever go for it.  I think I'll pull it out soon though to get reacquainted with it.


Yes true, it gives a metallic pink shine but it remains very soft on my skin, I only wear it when the weather is sunny though (and never in winter ), the other MSF look beautiful, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes true, it gives a metallic pink shine but it remains very soft on my skin, I only wear it when the weather is sunny though (and never in winter ), the other MSF look beautiful,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, I would definitely not wear it in winter unless I wanted something along those lines for New Years or something due to it being rather metallic.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have Lust and think I've used it twice ever. Poor Lust.


  i think i've worn it limited times as well. it has a super blue sheen to it on me...definitely nighttime!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'd planned on being indoors all day, so I did live up to my 'Different E/S Palette/Day' challenge while still meeting the jungle theme.  I used YSL's couture e/s palette in*Parisienne, # 07* (linked to Images below, the one on the left, second row w/the burgundy center) and opted for a bright pink lip w/Guerlain's *Geraldine.*  Everything else was simple & minimal.  I've been usingBecca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold) that I got from Sephora---pretty amazing if anyone's looking for a really nice highlighter.  It comes in other shades as well---I just ordered one in Rose Gold.
> 
> YSL couture eyeshadow palette #7
> 
> ...


 this palette is on my wish list. but it's been there for a good 6 months now...hopefully i will never find myself near a tom ford makeup counter with a $100 to spare.... 





Good to see you Aradhana, but more importantly ​I hope you're feeling better--summer colds are the worst!!!
​If you really like TF's Cocoa Mirage you might want to grab it before they have a price increase.  They seem to, eventually.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

I hope you feel better soon @aradhana!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2014)

​I've continued my personal challenge of wearing a different eyeshadow palette everyday.  Yesterday I wore Dior *Bar 56 *(Grey Taupe,  White, Light Pink, Brown-Black & Neutral Taupe)
in a smokey eye look with Dior* Rosy Glow* blush (petal pink) and Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Rendez-vous* (Pink) *87 *lipstick.

dior bar 56 eyeshadow palette

Today I'm wearing Chanel *Quadrille* (Lavender Grey, Golden Ivory,Rosy Apricot  & Brown), Chanel *Sakura* (yellow pink) 87 JC blush and Tom Ford *Flamingo *(Cool Toned Hot Pink) 08 lipstick.


chanel quadrille eyeshadow palette


----------



## meka72 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey ladies! I just wanted to stop in to say "hello." I hope you're all well. Although I haven't been too active on the site, I have been reading along and you look lovely!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 26, 2014)

Today I tried *Nars Tropical Princess es duo*, amazing even if it's pastel ( the pigmentation is really very good ). *Mascara Le Volume de Chanel ( black *).
  Not a jungle theme but here is the duo that I used.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I've continued my personal challenge of wearing a different eyeshadow palette everyday.  Yesterday I wore Dior *Bar 56 *(Grey Taupe,  White, Light Pink, Brown-Black & Neutral Taupe)
> in a smokey eye look with Dior* Rosy Glow* blush (petal pink) and Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Rendez-vous* (Pink) *87 *lipstick.
> 
> dior bar 56 eyeshadow palette
> ...


  Very pretty makeup, I don't know if Quadrille is the same here, I will check that out. Rosy Glow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Bar, Rendez-Vous etc.. it sounds so great !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I would definitely not wear it in winter unless I wanted something along those lines for New Years or something due to it being rather metallic.







Agree Naomi but I forgot to mention I use Lust with a Kabuki, it helps ( but the pink metallic shimmer well, nothing to be done I fear )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it though, it's exactly the same with the 2 MAC Mineralize blushes I have from a Fantasy of Flowers collection, I also have Supernova but it looks completely different and highly pigmented !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I just wanted to stop in to say "hello." I hope you're all well. Although I haven't been too active on the site, I have been reading along and you look lovely!






Meka!  Hope you're doing well---come back and play with us sometime!!!!  Have you been dabbling in any new makeup lately?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Today I tried *Nars Tropical Princess es duo*, amazing even if it's pastel ( the pigmentation is really very good ). *Mascara Le Volume de Chanel ( black *).
> Not a jungle theme but here is the duo that I used.


  Dominique, I'm sure these lovely colors would be found in any jungle


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Very pretty makeup, I don't know if Quadrille is the same here, I will check that out. Rosy Glow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you Dominique!!! I think *Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow **Quadrille (537)* came out with the* Notes De Printemp Collection*????
   At any rate I almost skipped it but I'm glad I didn't because the colors, much to my surprise work very well together.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dominique, I'm sure these lovely colors would be found in any jungle


Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lime can be found in the jungle ? lol yes maybe !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh totally Dominique!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2014)

Today I used *Chanel* e/s quad *Fascination* # 41. The colors are LuminousAqua, Light Gray Medium Gray & Blue Green and they are all prominent in the jungle in my head.  I used *MAC* *Pressed Amber* blush, *Becca Rose Gold *pressed illuminating powder and *MAC Siss* lipstick topped w/*YSL Beige Peau #40* glossy stain.

Credit to Sunny
  http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2013/02/04/beat-the-monday-blues-with-chanel-fascination-les-4-ombres/
I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey @Medgal07! Last weekend, I bought Chanel Les Beiges liquid foundation and powder in No 60 as well as Chamade blush. I'm probably going to purchase Sonate lipgloss too because I liked the way it looked and I'm not a gloss person. I've been on a powder kick and bought Surratt diaphanous loose powder in éclantant (or something like that), Becca loose powder in nutmeg (a little dark) and something else that I can't remember. Lol.   Surprisingly, I wore eyeshadow most days this week. Someone on this thread (Calla maybe) said they used Maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze and that reminded me that I had a bunch of the color tattoos that I hadn't used. So I've been using bad to the bronze on my lid with either Mac MSF in deep dark in my crease. I've also discovered that I really prefer using a transition color (Mac Swiss chocolate).    





Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=8B4513]Meka!  Hope you're doing well---come back and play with us sometime!!!!  Have you beeb dabbling in any new makeup lately?[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Surprisingly, I wore eyeshadow most days this week. Someone on this thread (Calla maybe) said they used Maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze and that reminded me that I had a bunch of the color tattoos that I hadn't used. So I've been using bad to the bronze on my lid with either Mac MSF in deep dark in my crease. I've also discovered that I really prefer using a transition color (Mac Swiss chocolate).


  Hey @Meka72 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you liking the Les Beiges fluid foundation?  I'm sure Chamade is gorgeous on 
   you---that's a great color.  If you haven't already, try Chamade under your foundation--It'll look like it's coming 
   from within---so pretty that way too.  You certainly do dabble in some nice brands that I'm just catching onto. 
   I just dipped my toe into Becca just recently and I'm loving their Illuminating pressed powders.  I've only tried 
   Opal & Rose Gold.  I love them both but if I had to pick one it would be Opal.  

   You have to try one of the new Chanel e/s quads---warning though---they're like Lays Potato Chips---you
   can't (eat) buy just one!!!


    Why did you have to go and mention *Sonate* Glossimer 



It's so pretty and I don't have it yet.  Have you 
    checked out *Songe* 191?  It's looks scary at first but it's gorgeous on!!!

   I think Calla did describe what sounded like an awesome look using Bad to the Bronze.  I love Swiss Chocolate. 
  That's one of a few of the MAC e/s that I've ever used up completely.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello ladies! I'm really sorry that I don't post more often! I hope you're all well and happily playing with your makeup!
  My looks have been soooooooo incredibly boring lately. It's quite hot and humid over here, and that's one reason I mostly wear only my 'basic face'. I also would'nt have thought that I'd ever say something like this, but lately if I had to choose to either work out early in the morning, work on an awesome project I've recently started to work for or do an elaborate look in the morning? The first two options always won. That doens't mean that I don't love my MU any longer - I'm still rotating through my cream e/s, trying to incorporate different blushes and lip colours, but looks aren't very exciting to write about!
  The only thing I'm over the moon with is Mac's new CC cream in Adjust. I used a whole can Shu Uemura Underbase Mousse until now, but because Shu is so hard to get over here I switched to MAC. (And there were good reviews for Adjust.) I wore it with my Mineralize Loose today and I'm completly in LOVE! Looks and feels great. Sure, I'm starting to get a bit shiny and sweaty in the afternoon, but well, it's about 95F and there's a thunderestorm coming, so that's ok!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I'm really sorry that I don't post more often! I hope you're all well and happily playing with your makeup!
> My looks have been soooooooo incredibly boring lately. It's quite hot and humid over here, and that's one reason I mostly wear only my 'basic face'. I also would'nt have thought that I'd ever say something like this, but lately if I had to choose to either work out early in the morning, work on an awesome project I've recently started to work for or do an elaborate look in the morning? The first two options always won. That doens't mean that I don't love my MU any longer - I'm still rotating through my cream e/s, trying to incorporate different blushes and lip colours, but looks aren't very exciting to write about!
> The only thing I'm over the moon with is Mac's new CC cream in Adjust. I used a whole can Shu Uemura Underbase Mousse until now, but because Shu is so hard to get over here I switched to MAC. (And there were good reviews for Adjust.) I wore it with my Mineralize Loose today and I'm completly in LOVE! Looks and feels great. Sure, I'm starting to get a bit shiny and sweaty in the afternoon, but well, it's about 95F and there's a thunderestorm coming, so that's ok!






Anneria!  I think many of us are experiencing that same makeup lull DT the heat and humidity.  I've pretty much been doing the same basic face
​                              and just changing my E/S palette for my personal challenge.  I was reaching for the same one everyday so this is my self-imposed discipline.
                              That's great news about MAC's CC cream!  I'll have to check them out some time!  I hope the storm cools things off a bit!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2014)

I've continued on my path of a different e/s palette everyday.  On Sunday I wore *Chanel Camelia*, one the newly released quads, *Chanel Raffinement*,an oldie but goodie yesterday, and today for yet another neutral eye look I'm wearing *MAC Bare My Soul* palette.  Just two more days to go!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2014)

Oooooh, I've to wear both Bare my Soul and Temp. Rising again! Two of my fave quads.

  Do we have a theme for August already? Any ideas? Summer, vacation, something like that?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oooooh, I've to wear both Bare my Soul and Temp. Rising again! Two of my fave quads.
> 
> Do we have a theme for August already? Any ideas? Summer, vacation, something like that?






Hi there Anneri!!  It's so fun pulling out the oldies but goodies isn't it!!!

  We do not have a theme for August and your's is the first suggestion!  So for summer/vacation are we looking at a particular group of colors or run the gamut with a full 
  color palette, encompassing brights & lights or just whatever about summer that inspires us?????


----------



## meka72 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a Nordstrom note burning a hole in my pocket and the Chanel tissé venitien has caught my eye!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513] Hey @Meka72 :haha:  How are you liking the Les Beiges fluid foundation?  I'm sure Chamade is gorgeous on[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   you---that's a great color.  If you haven't already, try Chamade under your foundation--[/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]It'll look like it's coming[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   from within---so pretty that way too.  You certainly do dabble in some nice brands that I'm just catching onto.[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   I just dipped my toe into[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]Becca just recently and I'm loving their Illuminating pressed powders.  I've [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]only [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]tried[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   Opal & Rose Gold.  I love them both but if I had to pick one it would be Opal.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=8B4513]   You have to try one of the new Chanel e/s quads---warning though---they're like Lays Potato Chips---you[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   can't (eat) buy just one!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=8B4513]    Why did you have to go and mention *Sonate* Glossimer [/COLOR]  [COLOR=8B4513]It's so pretty and I don't have it yet.  Have you[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]    checked out *Songe* 191?  It's looks scary at first but it's gorgeous on!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=8B4513]   I think Calla did describe what sounded like an awesome look using Bad to the Bronze.  I love Swiss Chocolate.[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]  That's one of a few of the MAC e/s that I've ever used up completely.[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I have a Nordstrom note burning a hole in my pocket and the* Chanel tissé venitien *has caught my eye!


   Oh it's a real winner Meka!  I say go for it.  I love it.  Chanel actually provides insert instructions/suggestions for wearing it and also has tutorials for it on their web site.

     http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/03/chanel-les-4-ombres-collection-for.html


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there Anneri!!  It's so fun pulling out the oldies but goodies isn't it!!!
> 
> We do not have a theme for August and your's is the first suggestion!  So for summer/vacation are we looking at a particular group of colors or run the gamut with a full
> color palette, encompassing brights & lights or just whatever about summer that inspires us?????


  Hi Med! *waves back* How're you doing these days? I'll have a mini-vacay coming up - to the Blackforest with family and hubby for my and hubby's birthday! (Conveniently at the same day - this Sunday.)
  Today I even wore a full face of MU! Go me!
  I used the UD Shattered Palette on a base of Chanel's Moon River Eye Shadow and UD Overexposed (to convince myself that I won't get Cheeky Bugger because T says it's a veeeery close dupe. So there. Won't need it. At all. Gaaaaaah!) I'm drooling right now over the Novel Romance Swatches. A collection right up my alley because I love cheesy romance novels!

  Well, August. I guess I thought of different approaches of the summer/vacation theme: MU we wear while on vacation. Places we visit(ed) that inspire us - nautical themes, tropical islands ... Summer collections, past and present. The rich and vivid colour palette of summer. How does that sound?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi Med! *waves back* How're you doing these days? I'll have a mini-vacay coming up - to the Blackforest with family and hubby for my and hubby's birthday! (Conveniently at the same day - this Sunday.)
> Today I even wore a full face of MU! Go me!
> I used the UD Shattered Palette on a base of Chanel's Moon River Eye Shadow and UD Overexposed (to convince myself that I won't get Cheeky Bugger because T says it's a veeeery close dupe. So there. Won't need it. At all. Gaaaaaah!) I'm drooling right now over the Novel Romance Swatches. A collection right up my alley because I love cheesy romance novels!
> 
> *Well, August. I guess I thought of different approaches of the summer/vacation theme: MU we wear while on vacation. Places we visit(ed) that inspire us - nautical themes, tropical islands ... Summer collections, past and present. The rich and vivid colour palette of summer. How does that sound?*


 



and   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your vacations Anneri---you & hubs go to the most interesting places!!!  Congrats on a full face of MU---not so easy when all it does is want to melt off!!!  The look you created sounds very pretty.  I looked up the products---all very pretty.  I have Cheeky Bugger but not UD Overexposed.  I can't compare them IRL but the pic that I found of Overexposed was really very pretty.  I've been a tad out of the loop w/the Novel Romance collection but now that you've mentioned it I need to pay attention.  I don't know if I'll get anything because I've been fall-hauling quite a bit.

_*I love your idea for the August theme!!*_  It gives everyone the ability to create their own theme within the theme, based on their individual travels.  I'll have to use prior vacations because we're not taking one this summer.  My doc has relegated me to physical therapy through the end of August.  Maybe I'll base my looks on everyone else's vacation.





Jking.  I'm sure I'll have no trouble---I can base my looks on a 'stay-cation.'


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've continued my 'Different Eyeshadow Palette /Day' challenge which comes to an end today.  I did not get through all of my palettes and could pretty much continue through August but that would be a bit much.  I had fun doing it but I got frustrated when I wanted to wear a palette two days in a row.  That happened with palettes that I hadn't worn in a while and just fell in love w/them all over again.   I should take this approach with my blush and highlighters because I find myself reaching for the same ones---that way I'll feel like I'm really using my stash effectively.

For this week I wore:  
       Monday            Chanel Raffinement
       Tuesday           MAC Bare My Soul
       Wednesday     Tom Ford Cognac Sable (love, love, love!!!)
       Thursday         Chanel Vendome (love, love, love!!!)


       Friday Aug 1    Challenge Over!!!!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jul 31, 2014)

Great job working through your eyeshadow palettes Medgal! My makeup stash is nowhere near as varied as yours but i find it helpful to switch out my products weekly. That said, I still haven't had the opportunity to use my new Chanel products. Lol.   Speaking of Chanel products, the counter manager used Vendôme on me during my makeover and I really liked it. I think that I would like Venetien more though.   Speaking of eyeshadow palettes that I like more, lol, please don't mention TF Cognac Sable to me. I think that I want this more than Chanel Venetien. Which would you recommend: a TF palette or the new Chanel palette?  Now that I feel more comfortable with basic eyeshadow application, I need to venture out and try more complicated looks.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513]I've continued my 'Different Eyeshadow Palette /Day' challenge which comes to an end today.  I did not get through all of my palettes and could pretty much continue through August [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]but that would be a bit much.  I had fun doing it but I got frustrated when I wanted to wear a palette two days in a row.  That happened with palettes that I hadn't worn in a while and [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]just fell in love w/them all over again.   I should take this approach with my blush and highlighters because I find myself reaching for the same ones---that way I'll feel like I'm really using [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]my stash effectively.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=8B4513]For this week I wore:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]       Monday            Chanel Raffinement[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]       Tuesday           MAC Bare My Soul[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]       Wednesday     Tom Ford Cognac Sable (love, love, love!!!)[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]       Thursday         Chanel Vendome (love, love, love!!!)[/COLOR]   [COLOR=8B4513]       Friday Aug 1    Challenge Over!!!!!!! [/COLOR]:stars:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Now that I feel more comfortable with basic eyeshadow application, I need to venture out and try more complicated looks.


 Thank you Meka!!!  Did you like Vendôme?  Actually the colors are similar.  If I had to choose one over the other I would pick Cognac Sable.  The copper shade in CS 
   is a very fine glitter that I wear in the transition area and it is so, so pretty.  It's not chunky, bold or in your face---it's subtle adult glitter.  Vendôme as you know makes a 
   really pretty neutral look.  I wore it the way that I wore CS and used the peach shade in the transition area so that it showed softly, as if it were behind the matte brown
   that I wore in the crease, outer vee and slightly above the crease.  You really can't go wrong with any of them. Vénetien is the most unique of the three, and Chanel 
   has videos & tutorials on its web site w/suggested ways of wearing it.

   I remember that you've wanted CS for a long time now.  There's a very simple way of solving your conundrum----get all three!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 2, 2014)

I couldn't resist Venetien! My friend and I had lunch at Nordstrom Café and somehow ended up at the Chanel counter. The manager tried Venetien on me and my normally budget minded friend told me that I HAD to buy it. I ain't even going to lie, it was pretty. Then the manager used Vendome on my friend and she looked great! Vendome looked like a great neutral on my friend, so much better on her than me IMO. I also got Daydream lip gloss. I'm not buying anymore eyeshadow for the remainder of the year. I promise!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513]Thank you Meka!!!  Did you like Vendôme?  Actually the colors are similar.  If I had to choose one over the other I would pick Cognac Sable.  The copper shade in CS[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   is a very fine glitter that I [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]wear [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]in the transition area and it is so, so pretty.  It's not chunky, bold or in your face---it's subtle adult glitter.  Vendôme as you know makes a [/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   really pretty neutral look.  I wore it the way that I wore [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]CS and [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]used the peach shade in the transition area so that it showed softly, as if it were behind the matte brown[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   that I wore in the crease, outer vee and slightly above the crease.  You really can't [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]go wrong [/COLOR][COLOR=8B4513]with any of them. Vénetien is the most unique of the three, and Chanel[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   has videos & tutorials on its web site w/suggested ways of wearing it.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=8B4513]   I remember that you've wanted CS for a long time now.  There's a very simple way of solving your conundrum----get all three! [/COLOR]:haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I couldn't resist Venetien! My friend and I had lunch at Nordstrom Café and somehow ended up at the Chanel counter. The manager tried Venetien on me and my normally budget minded friend told me that I HAD to buy it. I ain't even going to lie, it was pretty. Then the manager used Vendome on my friend and she looked great! Vendome looked like a great neutral on my friend, so much better on her than me IMO. I also got Daydream lip gloss. *I'm not buying anymore eyeshadow for the remainder of the year. I promise!*






Isn't it gorgeous?  I'm so glad you got it!!!   Listen, I'm not one to talk about anybody buying eyeshadow.  I purchased 7 of those darned new Chanel palettes, 
           2 new Dior palettes and 4 YSL palettes.  I have absolutely no business wagging a finger at you or anybody else.  ENJOY Vénitien!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh it's so quiet around here. I feel like I should be whispering.  I'm just trying to enjoy the final stretch of summer.  I have to continue PT until the end of August. I haven't been chatting much about makeup on the boards but I've been having fun wearing it.  For some odd reason I've been obsessing over brights lately--I find them mood enhancing.  They also remind me of several trips to Puerto Vallarta, MX---the color of just about everything there is bright, bright & brighter.  Today I wore gold & red as my primary look w/Dior Trafalgar e/s palette and Tom Ford Slander lipstick.

I hope you're all doing well and enjoying the summer!!!!


----------



## melliieemel (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## meka72 (Aug 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh it's so quiet around here. I feel like I should be whispering.  I'm just trying to enjoy the final stretch of summer.  I have to continue PT until the end of August. I haven't been chatting much about makeup on the boards but I've been having fun wearing it.  For some odd reason I've been obsessing over [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]brights lately--I find them mood enhancing.  They also remind me of several trips to Puerto Vallarta, MX---the color of just about everything there is bright, bright & brighter.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Today I wore gold & red as my primary look w/Dior Trafalgar e/s palette and Tom Ford Slander lipstick.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you're all doing well and enjoying the summer!!!![/COLOR]


  Hey Medgal! I canno believe that summer is winding down! I had so many grand plans for the summer after the awful winter but haven't done much at all.      I hope PT has been helpful to you. I recently restarted PT sessions for chronic foot pain. I've been to PT several times but this was the first time that someone told that my hips are part of my problem.  I go twice a week and it has been so helpful.   I've been wearing eyeshadow everyday and have been amazed at how much it has become part of my routine. I still haven't used the Chanel Tissé Venetien or the YSL Fetiche palettes. And I have a bunch of other eyeshadow that I've bought that hasn't been used. I need to get it together. Lol.   I hope you continue to enjoy your summer!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey ladies, I missed all the fun. Love the bold eyes looks posted.  what is August theme?  I've gone back to work and kinda got lost in that.  So I've been doing bare minimum makeup and trying to practice my technique.  

  So we have a new board? The scoop? I like.


----------



## aradhana (Aug 9, 2014)

hello ladies!
  also just checking in after a while...that crazy flu/cold was a real doozy...
  but slowly getting back into the groove...it's difficult as you ladies have noted to put on makeup when it's so warm, so i've kind of tried to pare things down a little.

  i'm also ready for the new theme! summer travel? sounds great!

  one thing i wanted to note - the l'oreal miss manga mascara is pretty awesome and worth trying. i was eyeing it previously thinking 'oh they're trying to cash in on the manga trend'...but then it was on sale, so i was like 'oh ok'....i tried it for the first time today and it's really effective at making lashes long and crazy!!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I haven't had a real vacation in almost two years. This year for vacation, I'm going to Baltimore to help my daughter move. she will live near the Inner Harbor area so maybe I could do a work appropriate nautical theme? I'm open to suggestions regarding color selection so please help. :shock:  I've already picked out this week's makeup:  Facial Primer: Stila one step bronze Eye Primer: Milani eye primer Foundation: KVD lock-it foundation in #68 Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in amande (undereye) and cafe (dark spots) Blush: Mac pleasure model Highlighter: Mac magnetic appeal EDSF  Contour: CG ebony bronzer/Sleek contour kit in dark (optional) Setting Powder: Surratt Diaphane loose powder in éclatant Eyeshadow: Too Faced Chocolate Bar-->Creme Brulee on the lid, Cherry Cordial in the outer V. and Semi-Sweet in the crease Lipstick: will change daily but I'm looking forward to using Nars dolce vita pencil lipstick topped with Rimmel apocalyptic liquid lipstick in solstice and Nars dolce vita lipgloss.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I hope you continue to enjoy yur summer!






Hi Meka!!!  Join the crowd---this has been a very odd and seemingly short summer!  I'm not complaining--my shoulder is doing so much better, I'm driving again, 
    and we've had a few cooler days here lately so I've reintroduced myself to my hammock----my ultimate form of relaxation.

    I'm really glad PT is helping you.  It's pretty interesting that your hips may be the root cause of your foot pain.  Have you had a Dexa Scan?  It's a bone density test 
    which measures the strength of ones'  bones.





I'm slow to use my new e/s palettes too.  I hate to rush with a new one----it's more fun to play and get used to it.  I LOVE YSL Fétiche---it makes the best ever 
     smokey eye. I even managed to use all 5 shadows! I think you'll really like both once you use them.  Please let us know what you think once you do use them!!!

     You enjoy the remainder of the summer too, Meka---I hope your foot pain just keeps getting better & better!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies, I missed all the fun. Love the bold eyes looks posted.  what is August theme?  I've gone back to work and kinda got lost in that.  So I've been doing bare minimum makeup and trying to practice my technique.
> 
> So we have a new board? The scoop? I like.






On your new job Pretty!!!!!!
​   For our August theme Anneri suggested that we have a summer/vacation theme, which I thought was a GREAT idea.  Here are Anneri's thoughts:

_* "Well, August.  I guess I thought of different approaches of the summer/vacation theme: MU we wear while on vacation. Places we visit(ed) that inspire us - *_
_*   nautical themes, tropical *__*islands ... Summer collections, past and present. The rich and vivid colour palette of summer".*_

So, with that in mind you can select any summer color theme or vacation destination that inspires you and brings back pleasant memories, or a color theme of a 
   vacation destination that you're planning in the future.

   I've been MIA for a few days and didn't notice 'The Scoop' until you mentioned it.  I think it's an awesome idea!  Not to mention, our neighborhood news letter is called 
   'The Scoop' too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hello ladies!
> also just checking in after a while...that crazy flu/cold was a real doozy...
> but slowly getting back into the groove...it's difficult as you ladies have noted to put on makeup when it's so warm, so i've kind of tried to pare things down a little.
> 
> ...






Hi Aradhana!  So glad you're feeling a bit better!!!!  Glad you're on board with the new theme---it's really fun & flexible.   I'll have to check out that mascara!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello ladies! It's quiet in here for sure!
@aradhana I'm glad that you're feeling better! That must've been some killer bug you caught! I totally have to check out the Miss Manga Mascara. A friend of mine tried it and was so-so about it, but I'm desperately looking for a new one right now and I'm not willing to splurge on a high-end one! My HG was discontinued some time ago and I'm finishing the last one of my backups and everything new I've tried comes up short on my - quote of a MUA - 'teeny tiny lashes'.

@Prettypackages Congrats one the new job! Awesome!!!!!
  I finally found a new project to work on after two years of unemployment as well. It's rather on a voluntary basis (yet), but I'm so incredibly happy about it! And it's connected to beauty and makeup as well! (I'll put a link in my sig these days.)
  I'm happy about The Scoop as well, though these days new MAC LEs don't concern me this much. I totally love the Novel Romance LE; but'll end up skipping this and the other LEs as well, I've so much stuff that I don't feel the need to add something to my collection (quick, take my temperature!!!).

@meka72 You're such a great mum helping your daughter moving! To move is one of my absolutely least favourite pastimes! Horrible. I hope everything went well!

@Medgal07 Hi Med!!! Thank you for your birthday wishes! We had such a nice little vacay! We really enjoyed the quiet little hotel in the mountains, a lot of good food and a nice daytrip to Italy. Hubby gave me such nice gifts - a new camera, and then in Italy I was yearning for a wonderful baby blue Furla bag I couldn't afford, so he gave me that too.
  Like you I haven't been talking about MU and NP much lately, but have been enjoying both! I even used some bronzer today (gasp!) (I normally never do bronzer.). I was in the mood for the bronze goddess look this morning, so I used my Dior Sunset on the high planes of my face, Guerlain terra ora as a highlight on my cheek bones and the old EL starfish bronzer as a blush on the apples of my cheeks with a simple bronze eye. Loved it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! It's quiet in here for sure!
> @aradhana I'm glad that you're feeling better! That must've been some killer bug you caught! I totally have to check out the Miss Manga Mascara. A friend of mine tried it and was so-so about it, but I'm desperately looking for a new one right now and I'm not willing to splurge on a high-end one! My HG was discontinued some time ago and I'm finishing the last one of my backups and everything new I've tried comes up short on my - quote of a MUA - 'teeny tiny lashes'.
> 
> @Prettypackages Congrats one the new job! Awesome!!!!!
> ...






Ahoy Anneri.  Your hubby is a real gem!  First, the vacay sounds AMAZING and very romantic.  Add to that your awesome gifts & wow 



what a terrific birthday!!!!!!
In terms of makeup, like you I've also been reaching for some of my oldies but goodies, and loving it.  Your Bronze Goddess look just sounds super pretty!!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 11, 2014)

@Prettypackages, @aradhana and @anneri, I'm glad "to see" you all check in. I've been a bit MIA lately but will try to do better this month.   PP, congrats on the new job!  Aradhana, I'm glad to hear that you're on the mend. I hate having a cold in the summer time and could only imagine how bad the flu would be in the summer.   Anneri, congrats on your new job as well. You're so lucky to love what you do. I envy you.   I was running late this morning (as usual) and didn't wear the concealer that I posted about up thread. I dis however wear everything else. I intended to wear bold lips this week but ended up wearing Milani candied toffee. There's always tomorrow. Oh..and I forgot mascara as usual.   Speaking of lashes, I mixed some castor oil with some silk amino acid and hydrolyzed keratin, which I apply to my lashes every night (or whenever I remember). My lashes have grown so much! Even my mother noticed. I need to do better about applying the mix every night.   Have a good night everyone!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that I had a bone density scan back in the 90s. But that's it. I may ask my physical therapist about doing one.   Would you mind sharing the smokey eye look that you do using the Fetiche palette? I'm still a little hazy about what a smokey eye is. Lol.   In the last month, I've purchased a YSL eyeshadow palette and a Chanel eyeshadow palette. I think it is only fair that I pick up a Dior eyeshadow palette? I think I read that Dior has some new eyeshadow palettes so that may happen alone rather later. Lol.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Meka!!!  Join the crowd---this has been a very odd and seemingly short summer!  I'm not [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]complaining--my shoulder is doing so much better, I'm driving again,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    and we've had a few [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]cooler days here lately so I've reintroduced myself to my hammock----my ultimate form of relaxation.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    I'm really glad PT is helping you.  It's pretty interesting that your hips may be the root cause of your foot pain.  Have you had a Dexa Scan?  It's a bone density test[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    which measures the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]strength of ones'  bones.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]         [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm slow to use my new e/s palettes too.  I hate to rush with a new one----it's more fun to play and get used to it.  I LOVE YSL Fétiche---it makes the best ever[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     smokey eye. I even [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]managed to use all 5 shadows! I think you'll[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]really like both once you use them.  Please let us know what you think once you do use them!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     You enjoy the remainder of the summer too, Meka---I hope your foot pain just keeps getting better & better!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> On your new job Pretty!!!!!!
> ​   For our August theme Anneri suggested that we have a summer/vacation theme, which I thought was a GREAT idea.  Here are Anneri's thoughts:
> 
> _* "Well, August.  I guess I thought of different approaches of the summer/vacation theme: MU we wear while on vacation. Places we visit(ed) that inspire us - *_
> ...


  oh no, no new job unfortunately. I was on a leave, and my time was up. So I am unfortunately back at the stinky sucky place. LOL   But I will come in here screaming and jumping when I get a new job. LOL 

Great theme...  This should be fun.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! It's quiet in here for sure!
> @aradhana I'm glad that you're feeling better! That must've been some killer bug you caught! I totally have to check out the Miss Manga Mascara. A friend of mine tried it and was so-so about it, but I'm desperately looking for a new one right now and I'm not willing to splurge on a high-end one! My HG was discontinued some time ago and I'm finishing the last one of my backups and everything new I've tried comes up short on my - quote of a MUA - 'teeny tiny lashes'.
> 
> @Prettypackages Congrats one the new job! Awesome!!!!!
> ...


  I'm actually feeling the same way about new MAC LE's.  I just went through my collex and got rid of a bunch of stuff, and it was a great feeling. Your new job sounds awesome, congratulations!  Share the link! LOL


----------



## Anneri (Aug 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm actually feeling the same way about new MAC LE's.  I just went through my collex and got rid of a bunch of stuff, and it was a great feeling. Your new job sounds awesome, congratulations!  Share the link! LOL


  It's in my sig now - though there's not a lot to see yet!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 12, 2014)

@Anneri, I don't really have a recipe per se but don't mind sharing my proportions. I cleaned a tube of a deluxe sized mascara sample. I filled it about halfway (preferably a little less) with castor oil. Then I put 2-3 drops of silk amino acid (I think the merchant rec says that SAA should be about 1-10% of the product) and 3-4 drops of hydrolyzed keratin (the merchant rec says HK should be .2-10% of the product). I use the wand to apply the mix to my lashes but will rub it in with my fingers if I apply too much. I only use mix before bed because it can irritate my eyes.   You're so lucky to vacation in Lake Como. One day, I'll make it there. Beautiful place!


----------



## Calla88 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just checking in  ladies, life got in the way, and I went to a dear friends wedding weekend which was a blast! About to check out the new theme!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Have a good night everyone!






Meka!!!  Where did you get your eyelash formula?  I would love to try something like that but I'm so allergic, and when I react to things it's always the extreme or
    text-book case reaction.  With my luck I'd awaken with an eyeball on my pillow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Just checking in  ladies, life got in the way, and I went to a dear friends wedding weekend which was a blast! About to check out the new theme!








​Yay---hi Calla!  I missed you!!!  The August theme is brilliant and suggested by Anneri.   It's vacation/summer theme involving/ inspired by a vacation that you 
        took or would like to take or anything at all about summer that inspires your makeup looks.  That's a lot of latitude to be creative *and* use up your products!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thanks Med! I totally agree, he's wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's pretty funny Anneri.   I checked out Twindly---how awesome!!!!!!!  I LOVE it!!!  I can't wait to see more!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> oh no, no new job unfortunately. I was on a leave, and my time was up. So I am unfortunately back at the stinky sucky place. LOL   But I will come in here screaming and jumping when I get a new job. LOL
> 
> Great theme...  This should be fun.


 Awwww Pretty 



I hope your leave at least did a wee bit of good---fingers crossed for a new situation for you soon!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2014)

meka72 said:


> In the last month, I've purchased a YSL eyeshadow palette and a Chanel eyeshadow palette. I think it is only fair that I pick up a Dior eyeshadow palette? I think I read that Dior has some new eyeshadow palettes so that may happen alone rather later. Lol.


 My apologies everyone---I'm reading backwards & responding in kind.





  I'm obsessed with that Fétiche palette and keep promising myself that I'll wear it a different way but I LOVE the following smokey eye look so much that I haven't tried 
  wearing it any other way.  Here goes:

  If wearing the look during the day I apply *MAC Constructivist PP* on my lid first.  If wearing the look at night I wear *MAC Black Ground PP* as a base.
  I apply the D*eep Black* e/s (Bottom left) to my lid, over whichever PP I've applied.  I put the O*pulent Brown* e/s (Center) in the crease and lower lash-line.
  I then apply the B*right Coppe*r e/s (Top left) above the crease in the transition area and blend, blend, blend.  I dab the *Dark Cornflower Blue* (Bottom right) into 
  the outer-vee for depth and the *Warm Gold *(Top right) to highlight the brow and inner corners.  I wear a nude lipstick w/this look and I top the lipstick w/YSL Glossy 
Stain in *Beige Peau # 40*.  This was my first _ever_ YSL glossy stain.  I purchased a backup!


  I would never in a million years thought to put thses colors together but they really do work!  LOVE IT!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 15, 2014)

Medgal, thanks for posting such detailed instructions.  I'm going to tryyour smokey eye sometime this weekend.   I saw the castor oil and silk amino acid recipe on a hair forum. I thought that I'd throw in the hydrolyzed keratin because my lashes were coming out and the keratin would strengthen them.


----------



## meka72 (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope everyone is having a great start to the week. I was in bed with a headache all day and missed work. I'm going tomorrow though.   This week, I'm going to wear:  Stila bronzing/illuminating primer Chanel perfection lumière in 114 ambre (I'm holding on to this sample for dear life. I need to go ahead and buy it.) Nars creamy concealer in amande to highlight under eye Nars creamy concealer in cafe (I think) to conceal dark spots Ben Nye powder in topaz to set under eye Chanel les beiges powder in no 60 to set foundation Chanel cream blush in chamade Sleek blush by three (can't remember the name but is has a powder blush similar to chamade) on top of chamade Milani eye primer Maybelline color tattoo in pomegranate punk as a base Mac e/s in Swiss chocolate as transition shade  Coastal scents revealed 2 palette (no names) Mac e/s carbon to line eyes Tarte lights camera lashes mascara (love this!) Lipstick TBD


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I saw the castor oil and silk amino acid recipe on a hair forum. I thought that I'd throw in the hydrolyzed keratin because my lashes were coming out and the keratin would strengthen them.


  Oh my pleasure!  I love the look and wear it at least once a week.  I hope you like it!!!

   You're very brave Meka!  Are you still getting good results and did the keratin strengthen your lashes as you had hoped it would?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Lipstick TBD


  Oh I hope you're feeling better Meka.  I thought  Chanel PL was my HG until I tried PLV---it's unbelievable




 Awesome makeup plans!!!   Love the products you've selected.
   Last week I used MAC Her Cocoa 3 days in a row, using the gold shade as my main lid color---it's a nice surprising twist on a neutral eye look that I love wearing w/red lips!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope you're feeling better Meka.  I thought  Chanel PL was my HG until I tried PLV---it's unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm so happy that somebody likes the pearlfusion palettes apart from me! Sometimes I've the feeling that I'm the only one in Specktra-land! I've gotten the Smokeluxe last year and love it.
  I've been bad last week - nearly no makeup at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I even purged my stash a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anneri (Aug 20, 2014)

I used my MU today! I did a somewhat creative look with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So of course I had to come in and post about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used a cream eyeshadowpencil in a very similar colour to Calla's fave Bad to the Bronze, shaded the outer v with MAC's Espresso, highlighted te inner corner and under the browbone with Orb and lined the upper lashline with Lord it up. Then I used MAC Green Room on the lower lashline - that even matched my sweater! (Yup, it's sweater weather and I've got a cold. Boo.) Used also The Perfect Cheek and found it a bit dull. My foundation was my usual combo of Mac's CC cream in Adjust and Mineralize Loose. Tried a new Kiko Mascara - not convinced... Also used Mac's Hush Hush Rose l/g because I'm on a spree to use up my glosses! Wasn't the best match for the look, but as I didn't leave the appartment today it was fine.


----------



## meka72 (Aug 20, 2014)

@Anneri, I love the Tarte mascara! My lashes have grown since using my castor oil-protein mix but that mascara makes me look like Bambi! Okay, maybe I'm over exaggerating a little bit but you get my point. Lol.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Anneri, I love the Tarte mascara! My lashes have grown since using my castor oil-protein mix but that mascara makes me look like Bambi! Okay, maybe I'm over exaggerating a little bit but you get my point. Lol.


Oh, I meant to ask you since you first posted about your lash potion  - where do you get the ingredients? Amazon? Etsy?


----------



## meka72 (Aug 20, 2014)

I bought Home Health (that's the brand) castor oil from Whole Foods.   I bought the silk amino acid from Lotioncrafter (http://www.lotioncrafter.com/silk-amino-acids.html). FYI, you can also add it to your hair conditioner.   I bought the hydrolyzed keratin from Garden of Wisdom (http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/4040320/9044607.html). The original "recipe" did not call for this though. I add it because my lashes were Thinning out. If you add it, be careful because too much protein can be bad thing. Definitely follow the vendor's recommendation re the proportion. You can also add it to your hair conditioner.   





Anneri said:


> Oh, I meant to ask you since you first posted about your lash potion  - where do you get the ingredients? Amazon? Etsy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hope you're feeling better Meka!
> How do you find the Tarte mascara? I've hear raging reviews by some youtubers about it!
> 
> 
> ...


   I've used the palette two days this week too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm loving it but also think I'm being lazy.  I have way too many e/s palettes to use any one more than two days




I like giving my skin a break from makeup too Anneri....like today, but I think I'll put some on shortly---I find that I touch my face way to much when I'm not wearing makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Anneri, I love the Tarte mascara! My lashes have grown since using my castor oil-protein mix but *that mascara makes me look like Bambi!* *Okay, maybe I'm over exaggerating a little bit *but you get my point. Lol.









You're a riot Meka!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I used my MU today! I did a somewhat creative look with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Love the look Anneri...I've been obsessed with bronze and gold and brown lately.  I find The Perfect Cheek blush _perfect_ for when I want my eyes to be the focal point ---like with a smokey eye look and me cheeks need to sit quietly in the background.  I use either TPC or Chanel Accent blush. which is equally dull, for the same purpose.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their summer! I've just been doing simple looks that generally involve a single eyeshadow or, embarrassingly enough, primer-only. I decided to play with some new and old goodies over the weekend though.





  I've never listed out more than my lip/cheek colors but here goes! 

_Bad to the Bronze_ Color Tattoo as a base, _Iced Latte_ Infallible on the lid, unknown Lancôme rust e/s in the crease (from a GWP quad that's a million years old), Lancôme bronze e/s to deepen the crease (from the same quad) and on outer lower lash line, _Rule_ to diffuse crease and lower lash line, Becca _Opal_ highlighter on the brow bone, tear duct, inner lower lash line, as well as nose/cheek bones, YSL K&B in 11 _Prune Impertinente_ on my lips and cheeks, _Refined Golden_ bronzer, and a Bobbi Brown _Blonde_ as contour. Phew!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their summer! I've just been doing simple looks that generally involve a single eyeshadow or, embarrassingly enough, primer-only. I decided to play with some new and old goodies over the weekend though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Jaymuhlee!  Welcome home!!!  You look as stunningly beautiful as ever!!!  This is the third time that I've heard Bad to the Bronze Color Tattoo and it sounds like heaven!  I think it's funny that we're all going for similar shades right now.  I love the way you incorporated Rule e/s into the look.  Becca Opal looks awesome on you.  I love your heart necklace---very sweet.  I collect all things heart-shaped.

I have Opal too and think I like it better then Becca Rose Gold.  I had a moment of weakness (yet another)  the other day and ordered Becca Champagne Gold because I'm just a great big sucker for highlighters.


So good too see you Jay!!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh my pleasure!  I love the look and wear it at least once a week.  I hope you like it!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   You're very brave Meka!  Are you still getting good results and did the keratin strengthen your lashes as you had hoped it would?[/COLOR]


  I don't know how I missed your post Medgal. I did not, in fact, try the smokey eye with the YSL palette. I laid around the house for much of the weekend. I'm going to try it next weekend though!  I was losing lashes like crazy! I've definitely noticed less shedding and stronger lashes. Even my moma noticed!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 20, 2014)

You look so pretty! I need to try my unused YSL k&b if my cheeks will look like yours. I think I'll add that to next week's makeup.   Because I'm working on my eyeshadow application, I find that I've been focusing on everyone's eyes. I want my eyeshadow to look  Ike yours! Do you have a lot of eye space? I do and have difficulty getting the proportions right (how much of the crease color shows in comparison to transition color). Plus I need better lighting. Lol.   





Jaymuhlee said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their summer! I've just been doing simple looks that generally involve a single eyeshadow or, embarrassingly enough, primer-only. I decided to play with some new and old goodies over the weekend though.
> 
> I've never listed out more than my lip/cheek colors but here goes!   _Bad to the Bronze_ Color Tattoo as a base, _Iced Latte_ Infallible on the lid, unknown Lancôme rust e/s in the crease (from a GWP quad that's a million years old), Lancôme bronze e/s to deepen the crease (from the same quad) and on outer lower lash line, _Rule_ to diffuse crease and lower lash line, Becca _Opal_ highlighter on the brow bone, tear duct, inner lower lash line, as well as nose/cheek bones, YSL K&B in 11 _Prune Impertinente_ on my lips and cheeks, _Refined Golden_ bronzer, and a Bobbi Brown _Blonde_ as contour. Phew!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I was losing lashes like crazy! I've definitely noticed less shedding and stronger lashes. Even my moma noticed!


 I'd love to know what you think of the look once you try it Meka.
    How strange that you just started shedding lashes like that.  You certainly came up with what sounds like a winning formula!!!


----------



## aradhana (Aug 24, 2014)

hi guys!

  just checking in. haven't been too adventurous lately in the makeup department. and i have another horrible cold. and...i found out last week that i'm losing my job...my office is running out of work so they are letting a few of us go. i'm hoping september is going to be a little bit better!

  meka your lash potion sounds very effective, and bambi lashes is definitely a great selling point!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 24, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi guys!  just checking in. haven't been too adventurous lately in the makeup department. and i have another horrible cold. and...i found out last week that i'm losing my job...my office is running out of work so they are letting a few of us go. i'm hoping september is going to be a little bit better!  meka your lash potion sounds very effective, and bambi lashes is definitely a great selling point!


  I'm sorry to hear about your job. I hope that something better comes your way very soon.   Gladi read this. I need to get up and put the Bambi potion on. Lol.


----------



## meka72 (Aug 24, 2014)

I got a sample of the new Dior foundation yesterday and am excited to use it this week. This is what else I'll be wearing:  Face primer: Stila illuminating/bronzing primer Eye primer: Milani eye primer  Foundation: Dior Star foundation in #60 Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Amande (undereye) and Cafe (hyperpigmentation) Blush: Mac Pleasure Model Setting powder: Ben Nye in Topaz (undereye) and Surratt loose powder in éclatant (rest of face) Highlight: Mac Magnetic Appeal EDSF Eyeshadow: Mac electric cool eyeshadows in coil (lid) and Superwatt (inner corner) and Mac Hidden Motive (crease) Mascara: Armani Eyes to Kill Lips: TBD but it will be red  I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 24, 2014)

@aradhana: I'm sorry about your job - hopefully things will turn around soon.  @meka: ***whispering*** don't be telling everyone about our secret  love, Ben Nye Topaz powder. There won't be enough for us when it catches on like Banana lol.


----------



## meka72 (Aug 25, 2014)

sagehen said:


> @aradhana: I'm sorry about your job - hopefully things will turn around soon.  @meka: ***whispering*** don't be telling everyone about our secret  love, Ben Nye Topaz powder. There won't be enough for us when it catches on like Banana lol.


  My fault. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hi guys!
> 
> just checking in. haven't been too adventurous lately in the makeup department. and i have another horrible cold. and...i found out last week that i'm losing my job...my office is running out of work so they are letting a few of us go. i'm hoping september is going to be a little bit better!
> 
> meka your lash potion sounds very effective, and bambi lashes is definitely a great selling point!






 Hi there Aradhana.  Sorry you're sick and again and hugely sorry to hear about your job loss.  Sending 
            good thoughts & vibes your way and hoping September brings better health and a good  job for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *@meka: ***whispering*** don't be telling everyone about our secret love, Ben Nye Topaz powder. There won't be enough for us when it catches on like Banana lol.*






Too late Sage---I heard that and made note of it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, I graduated from PT on Monday---one session earlier than expected.  I am so thrilled  because this has occupied my entire summer.  I'm still doing some
            exercises at home to maintain my upper body & shoulder strength but I'm thrilled that I don't have  to leave the house to do it.  Having 100 % range of motion 
           is pretty sweet too!

           I've been wearing mostly neutral eyes and/or smokey eyes and bright/nude lips.  I was in a bright mood today so I'm wearing Guerlain's lipstick in Geneva (orange-
           coral).


----------



## aradhana (Aug 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Well, I graduated from PT on Monday---one session earlier than expected.*  I am so thrilled  because this has occupied my entire summer.  I'm still doing some
> exercises at home to maintain my upper body & shoulder strength but I'm thrilled that I don't have  to leave the house to do it.  Having 100 % range of motion
> is pretty sweet too!
> 
> ...


  woo hoo! that's excellent news!

  this is off topic, but are you guys aware that illlamasqua is leaving north america? they are pulling all their counters, so the products will only be available to us online...if you were interested in swatching before you buy, it's a good idea to do the swatching before they're gone!! i passed by a counter yesterday and was pretty dismayed because it feels like they just arrived!!!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sounds really nice Meka.  There are so many new foundations out right now and I haven't tried any of them[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    because I have too many as it is.  I'm trying to use them because I really want to try a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]few, but I'm sticking to my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    guns, for once!!![/COLOR]     :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]*Too late Sage---I heard that and made note of it!!!*![/COLOR] :haha:


  STRIKE IT FROM YOUR MIND!!!  :bangin:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, I graduated from PT on Monday---one session earlier than expected.  I am so thrilled  because this has occupied my entire summer.  I'm still doing some
> exercises at home to maintain my upper body & shoulder strength but I'm thrilled that I don't have  to leave the house to do it.  Having 100 % range of motion
> is pretty sweet too!
> 
> ...


  I am so happy for you meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so happy for you meddy!


 Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2014)

I hope you all have a fabulous holiday weekend!  Where oh where did summer go????  The weather reports were promising but the sun has given way to gloom---and to think I got up early to enjoy the sunny day that never materialized.  I hit the Farmer's Market & put on my face before hand.  I'm still obsessed with YSL's Fétiche e/s quint, and paired today's smokey eye with RiRi Nude l/s topped w/YSL's glossy stain # 40.  I put Chanel JC blush, Canaille (Golden Orange) which I've come to love.  

Since we're entering a new month soon, we need to consider a theme.  Any suggestions????


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you all have a fabulous holiday weekend!  Where oh where did summer go????  The weather reports were promising but the sun has given way to gloom---and to think I got up early to enjoy the sunny day that never materialized.  I hit the Farmer's Market & put on my face before hand.  I'm still obsessed with YSL's Fétiche e/s quint, and paired today's smokey eye with RiRi Nude l/s topped w/YSL's glossy stain # 40.  I put Chanel JC blush, Canaille (Golden Orange) which I've come to love.
> 
> Since we're entering a new month soon, we need to consider a theme.  Any suggestions????









You look GREAT ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( as always )


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You look GREAT !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thank you Dominique!!!


----------



## meka72 (Aug 30, 2014)

Medgal congrats on PT graduation! Although PT helps you feel better it can be time consuming. At least that's how I feel. I love the look that you recently posted. I think I'm going to try beige peau and Canallie after my daughter's move. Btw, as usually I have nothing to offer regarding next month's theme. Lol. Is it too early to do fall colors?  Aradhana, it is great that you have such a positive attitude about your job. I'm sure you have a blessing around the corner.   Sage, should I be looking over my shoulders since I snitched about the BN powder? Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 30, 2014)

LOL @meka! No, I'm not that gangster.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2014)

sagehen said:


> LOL @meka! No,* I'm not that gangster.*


 LOL Sage


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2014)

sagehen said:


> LOL @meka! No,* I'm not that gangster.*


 LOL Sage


----------



## meka72 (Aug 31, 2014)

^^^Well I've got nothing. Lol. Although I have a bunch of bronzing products that I'd like to use before the summer ends. Maybe I'll incorporate bronzing products as part of my personal use it up campaign.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 1, 2014)

meka72 said:


> ^^^Well I've got nothing. Lol. Although I have a bunch of bronzing products that I'd like to use before the summer ends. Maybe I'll incorporate bronzing products as part of my personal use it up campaign.


 LOL Meka!!!  I've gotten in the habit of contouring w/my bronzers, and I use them daily.  I first apply a cream product like MAC's Pro Sculpting cream or Tom Ford's Shade 
   & Illuminate, and then set that w/my bronzer.  I've actually hit pan on one of my Guerlain bronzers.


----------



## jepooh05 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi I'm new to the thread but I like the idea of makeup with a purpose. I would love to join you guys this month. This will help me re-explore my stash.   If y'all are still looking for theme I would suggest Burgandy or something from Naked 3 palette


----------



## sagehen (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't have a good idea for the month either, and I don't want to be a spoiler, but I am sort of not wanting to give in to Fall yet. I want to hold onto Summer for a little longer (even though I was complaining about the hot sweatiness of it all). What do you all think about that?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 2, 2014)

I am wearing blush today. This is an accomplishment - I just wanted to document it. MAC Salsarose. A little pop of color.  eta: I would really also like to know why my foundation has done one of those crazy oxidation things today. I am wearing ELDW in Rich Chestnut, and it has turned RED, like Sandalwood, on me. I even checked the bottle to make sure I was wearing the right thing. Whatevs. That is why I have a little yellow powder in my bag just in case.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 2, 2014)

jepooh05 said:


> Hi I'm new to the thread but I like the idea of makeup with a purpose. I would love to join you guys this month. This will help me re-explore my stash.   If y'all are still looking for theme I would suggest Burgandy or something from Naked 3 palette


  Welcome! I'm a relative newbie when it comes to makeup especially eyeshadow. I defer to the more experienced ladies to come up with the monthly themes. I'll have everybody looking like my 5 year old nephew applied their makeup. Lol.   I have some burgundy lipstick and eyeshadow and I have the Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette which is an alleged dupe for the Naked 3 palette. Im down for burgundy.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 2, 2014)

I had to google salsa rose. That's pretty! Is it no longer available? I read something about it being a Macpro shade that could be ordered.   I'm wearing Nars Coeur Battant topped wih Nars Liberté. I thought it looked fine before I left the house but according to the awful mirror in the ladies room at work, I might kinda look like a clown. Unsure if it I look like Sideshow Bob or Homey D. Clown, but a clown nevertheless.   





sagehen said:


> I am wearing blush today. This is an accomplishment - I just wanted to document it. MAC Salsarose. A little pop of color.  eta: I would really also like to know why my foundation has done one of those crazy oxidation things today. I am wearing ELDW in Rich Chestnut, and it has turned RED, like Sandalwood, on me. I even checked the bottle to make sure I was wearing the right thing. Whatevs. That is why I have a little yellow powder in my bag just in case.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 2, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I had to google salsa rose. That's pretty! Is it no longer available? I read something about it being a Macpro shade that could be ordered.   I'm wearing Nars Coeur Battant topped wih Nars Liberté. I thought it looked fine before I left the house but according to the awful mirror in the ladies room at work, I might kinda look like a clown. Unsure if it I look like Sideshow Bob or Homey D. Clown, but a clown nevertheless.


  It is a pro shade - available in pan only, but it is available on the website. If you can't find it under blush, it is under "Pro Products".  eta: I just checked and saw it there. It is in the powder blush: pro refill pan, and it's waaaay at the bottom of the swatches, for whatever reason. The description is coral, but it leans red, but not Frankly Scarlet red, on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2014)

jepooh05 said:


> If y'all are still looking for theme I would suggest Burgandy or something from Naked 3 palette






Hello & welcome, welcome, welcome Jepooh​.  I happen to LOVE burgundy eyeshadow & blush  NP.  Will definitely add this suggestion for fall.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I don't have a good idea for the month either, and I don't want to be a spoiler, but I am sort of not wanting to give in to Fall yet. I want to hold onto Summer for a little longer (even though I was complaining about the hot sweatiness of it all). What do you all think about that?


 I'm with you Sage---I don't want to let go and I'm still wearing my light & brights.  In fact, I'm going to a party Saturday afternoon & I'm wearing white!!!  
  The really good news is that "the autumnal equinox brings the *fall* season to the Northern Hemisphere on: *September 22 at 10:29 P.M. EDT".  *We still have time!!!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 3, 2014)

FOTD:  FACE: ELDW, Rich Chestnut MAC Studio Finish concealer, NW45 silica powder in t-zone NYX Stay Matte Not Flat powder fdn, Caramel MAC Sculpting Powder, Shadowy, for contour Jordana blush, Hot Raspberry


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> eta: I would really also like to know why my foundation has done one of those crazy oxidation things today. I am wearing ELDW in Rich Chestnut, and it has turned RED, like Sandalwood, on me. I even checked the bottle to make sure I was wearing the right thing. Whatevs. That is why I have a little yellow powder in my bag just in case.


 Yay for the blush & Wow Sage re:the oxidation thing.  I've only had that happen once to me w/a Guerlain foundation---it just turned very dark.  I had another one, just a 
  lighter shade & it stayed true to color.  Wish I knew why these things happen.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I have some burgundy lipstick and eyeshadow and I have the Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette which is an alleged dupe for the Naked 3 palette. Im down for burgundy.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yay[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]for the blush &[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Wow Sage re:the oxidation thing.  I've only had that happen once to me w/a Guerlain foundation---it just turned very dark.  I had another one, just a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  lighter shade & it stayed true to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]color.  Wish I knew why these things happen.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]hboy:


  It is definitely a hormone thing for me. I am becoming... a woman of... a certain age and things are really getting dicey with acting right on my skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> NYX Stay Matte Not Flat powder fdn, Caramel


   Sounds nice & natural Sage.  Is the foundation behaving?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm wearing Nars Coeur Battant topped wih Nars Liberté. I thought it looked fine before I left the house but according to the awful mirror in the ladies room at work, *I might kinda look like a clown. Unsure if it I look like Sideshow Bob or Homey D. Clown, but a clown nevertheless.*


   I just reread this post and nearly fell off my chair Meka!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> It is definitely a hormone thing for me. I am becoming... a woman of... a certain age and things are really getting dicey with acting right on my skin.


  I see!  Been there, done that---*-IT GETS BETTER!!! *


----------



## sagehen (Sep 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Salsa Rose is pretty and Coeur Battant is some serious blush.  I think that's the one Sage made me buy.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes, I think she shamed & tortured me.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:haha:  She was right though---I love it![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Sounds nice & natural Sage.  Is the foundation behaving?[/COLOR]


  It is better today. I think I will stop setting it with the ELDW powder foundation. I think the powder Rich Chestnut is too red for me.  That was supposed to be a full FOTD post, but Specktra is being really wonky. It won't let me edit that post, and it won' t leave me logged in long enough to complete a new one. This is why I have not been participating as much lately. Too frustrating being constantly logged off without knowing.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sage, thanks for looking up salsa rose for me. I'll pick it up shortly, probably after I get my daughter moved and settled.   Medgal, you're right, Coeur Battant is some serious blush, which probably led to yesterday's clown face. I used a duo fiber brush to apply it today and looked less clownish. Lol.   The short week has thrown me off and I failed to post this week's makeup:  Primer: Korres anti aging primer Foundation: Becca radiant foundation in Sienna (recently purchased 2 for $15 from allcosmeticswholesale) Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Amande (undereye) and Café (PIH spots) Blush: Nars Coeur Battant and Liberté Highlight: Esteé Lauder Shimmering Sands Eyeliner: Mac Carbon applied wet  Mascara: Tarte Lights Camera Lashes Lips: Chanel Catalina lipstick with Chanel Daydream glossimer  I'm unsure if the Stila bronzing primer has been clogging the pores on my cheeks or if it my hormones are out of whack since I stopped taking BC pills. But this €|£]¥¥ ain't cute. As soon as one painful pimple goes down another one comes up on the other cheek. As soon as that pimple goes down then another one comes up on the other cheek. It is a conspiracy! At this rate, I might go back to my BC pills. I'll be 90 y/o taking BC pills for my skin


----------



## sagehen (Sep 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Sage, thanks for looking up salsa rose for me. I'll pick it up shortly, probably after I get my daughter moved and settled.   Medgal, you're right, Coeur Battant is some serious blush, which probably led to yesterday's clown face. I used a duo fiber brush to apply it today and looked less clownish. Lol.   The short week has thrown me off and I failed to post this week's makeup:  Primer: Korres anti aging primer *Foundation: Becca radiant foundation in Sienna (recently purchased 2 for $15 from allcosmeticswholesale)* Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Amande (undereye) and Café (PIH spots) Blush: Nars Coeur Battant and Liberté Highlight: Esteé Lauder Shimmering Sands Eyeliner: Mac Carbon applied wet  Mascara: Tarte Lights Camera Lashes Lips: Chanel Catalina lipstick with Chanel Daydream glossimer  I'm unsure if the Stila bronzing primer has been clogging the pores on my cheeks or if it my hormones are out of whack since I stopped taking BC pills. But this €|£]¥¥ ain't cute. As soon as one painful pimple goes down another one comes up on the other cheek. As soon as that pimple goes down then another one comes up on the other cheek. It is a conspiracy! At this rate, I might go back to my BC pills. I'll be 90 y/o taking BC pills for my skin


  WHAT?!? 2/$15?


----------



## meka72 (Sep 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> WHAT?!? 2/$15?


  http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/2-pcs-becca-radiant-skin-satin-finish-foundation-seinna.html?___SID=U#.VAfgH2t5mSM  There are other color options as well.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/2-pcs-becca-radiant-skin-satin-finish-foundation-seinna.html?___SID=U#.VAfgH2t5mSM  There are other color options as well.


 You know Sienna is my closest match...


----------



## meka72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ummhmm. That's what I thought.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Ummhmm. That's what I thought.


  So, umm, what color might we be in the "fine loose finishing powder"?


----------



## meka72 (Sep 4, 2014)

sagehen said:


> So, umm, what color might we be in the "fine loose finishing powder"?


  Sorry for the delay Sage. I have no clue how I haven't been on the site all day.   I bought Nutmeg and think that it is too dark.  You're a smidgen lighter and more yellow than me, I think.  I think Carob is the next lighter shade so maybe that would work for you? I can't find any good pics of that shade though.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Sorry for the delay Sage. I have no clue how I haven't been on the site all day.   I bought Nutmeg and think that it is too dark.  You're a smidgen lighter and more yellow than me, I think.  I think Carob is the next lighter shade so maybe that would work for you? I can't find any good pics of that shade though.


  Thanks! I think I might make my first haul from this site soon.


----------



## jepooh05 (Sep 4, 2014)

I heard you have to be careful with Allcosmeticswholesale. Some products are legit but others are not.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 7, 2014)

jepooh05 said:


> I heard you have to be careful with Allcosmeticswholesale. Some products are legit but others are not.


  I was hesitant to buy at first because of the mixed reviews. I belong to another forum and the ladies there had had positive experiences with the site so I took the plunge. Happily, I've had no problems. I hope it stays that way. Lol.   Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 7, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I was hesitant to buy at first because of the mixed reviews. I belong to another forum and the ladies there had had positive experiences with the site so I took the plunge. Happily, I've had no problems. I hope it stays that way. Lol.   Thanks for the feedback!


  All of my products from them have been legit so far, too, thankfully!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I was hesitant to buy at first because of the mixed reviews. I belong to another forum and the ladies there had had positive experiences with the site so I took the plunge. Happily, I've had no problems. I hope it stays that way. Lol.   Thanks for the feedback!


Hopefully it does hun! I've heard the horror stories and I hope no one ever goes through that again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello All.  We've been away since Friday, which is why I haven't posted.  We had a great time away, but there's no place like home.  I always love coming home.  Over the past few days I've  done neutral and smokey eye looks with Chanel Poésie & YSL Fétiche palettes.  I have  to totally laugh at myself---even my makeup is boring at the moment but now I'm ready to experiment with some looks this week.

*@Sage* - I agree--the site has been extremely wonky but seems a bit better  - the post counts were off, editing wasn't working, including the issues that you noted.
Glad you figured out the foundation issue.

*@Meka* -Like you, I've found better results using a duo fiber brush with super pigmented blush.

*@Jepoon*, *@ Mandy* & *@ Dolly*---Good to see you all here!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello All.  We've been away since Friday, which is why I haven't posted.  We had a great time away, but there's no place like home.  I always love coming home.  Over the past few
> days I've  done neutral and smokey eye looks with Chanel Poésie & YSL Fétiche palettes.  I have  to totally laugh at myself---even my makeup is boring at the moment but now I feel
> ready to experiment with some looks this week.
> 
> ...


  Missing you terribly dear Meddy! 
  Hopefully all is well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Missing you terribly dear Meddy!
> Hopefully all is well!







Thank you Dolly!!!  I have no complaints. Things are settling down, so I should be around a bit more.  I hope all is well w/you too.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All of my products from them have been legit so far, too, thankfully!


  Let's keep our fingers crossed!  thanks @Dolly Snow!


----------



## meka72 (Sep 9, 2014)

Glad you're back Medgal!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Glad you're back Medgal!






Hello & thank you Lady Meka.  I'm having trouble letting go of summer.  Still working the neutral eyes and bright lips!!!  
           A few months ago I was troubled by an unusual outbreak/skin eruption on one side of my face.  Someone recommended 
           Boscia Konjac Cleansing sponge & OMG----it cleared my face within a few days.  I loved that sponge so much that ordered 
           the Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser.  If anyone is having any such skin issues I highly recommend both products.  My skin has 
           never looked better!!!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hello & thank you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Lady Meka.  I'm having trouble letting go of summer.  Still working the neutral eyes and bright lips!!!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]           A few months ago I was troubled by an unusual outbreak/skin eruption on one side of my face.  Someone recommended [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]           Boscia Konjac Cleansing sponge & OMG----it cleared my face within a few days.  I loved that sponge so much that ordered [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]           the Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser.  If anyone is having any such skin issues I highly recommend both products.  My skin has [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]           never looked better!!![/COLOR]


  Umm, if you say so....I am saying this because your skin is already flawless. I can't even imagine something improving it. This is said in love and just a smidge of petty jealousy. But just a smidge, because I was brought up better.  I am clinging to the neutral eye (and winged liner, just because someone on another board I frequent says women of a certain age should not wear wings...hmph) and bright cheeks lips too. As much as I complained about Summer, I sorta hate to see it go. I will be jumping full-on into fall colors though. I am chomping at the bit for the MAC Matte Lips collection. I may have bought several WnW / Maybelline shades to tide me over. I can't say for sure.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I am clinging to the neutral eye (and winged liner, just because someone on another board I frequent says women of a certain age should not wear wings...hmph) and bright cheeks lips too. As much as I complained about Summer, I sorta hate to see it go. I will be jumping full-on into fall colors though. I am chomping at the bit for the MAC Matte Lips collection. I may have bought several WnW / Maybelline shades to tide me over. I can't say for sure.






Just fell off my chair Sage---next I'll need surgery & PT for fractured hip!

   I'm loving the neutral eye and I'd be right there with you on the winged liner but I have hoodies.  I hear there's a way to compensate for them but I've not yet found it  




   and doubt that I could pull it off.  You're very lucky.  I have wing-envy!!


----------



## meka72 (Sep 10, 2014)

@Medgal, I've used the Boscia black cleanser and liked it. I played facial cleanser adultery at the time and moved on to something else. I discovered Dermadoctor ain't misbehaving facial cleanser and have stayed true to that as my morning cleanser.  But I still get around for my evening cleanser after OCM.  I might have to try the konjac sponge with the black cleanser because I'm struggling with breakouts on my cheeks. Ive been using a sample of the First Aid Beauty skin rescue deep cleansing clay cleanser and really like it. I may pick that up or the Ren clay cleanser.   @Sage, You're hilarious!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Sage, You're hilarious!






HI there Meka!!!   For some reason I think the magic is in the sponge.  I noticed that Boscia has more of the sponges and they're skin-problem/need specific.  
    I haven't tried the others because-----well the one w/bamboo charcoal is doing the trick.  I think I might give one of the others like--the '*complexion clearing'* one a try.


----------



## katred (Sep 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Salsa Rose is pretty and Coeur Battant is some serious blush.  I think that's the one Sage made me buy.
> Yes, I think she shamed & tortured me.
> 
> 
> ...


  Salsarose is my favourite Mac blush of all time. I'm madly in love with it. CB is just amazing. I use my Mac 188 for them and it's perfect- never too much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2014)

katred said:


> Hi there @Medgal07! I still haven't picked up the Fétiche palette... I need to correct that ASAP.
> 
> 
> I've only purchased a few items, but they've all been totally legit. She seems to have good deals in place to buy overstock from various companies. Actually, the buying experience was quite positive. I got a great deal on my Nars Yachiyo brush.
> ...






Katred.  OMG---I can't believe you've been sleeping on this one.  Is it still around?  It is hands down the most unique e/s palette that I own.  I would never have 
     come up with that particular color combination on my own.  I love it so much.  I have to say, the roll-out of the collection was pretty strange--I had to _search _for the 
     items at multiple stores, and the stores only had certain items, and no one store seemed to have everything.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2014)

I wanted to get away from neutral eye-looks this week but that only happened for two days---huge fail on my part!  It didn't happen today either because I just got my items from the Tom Ford fall collection and I needed to play with them.  As luck or Tom Ford would have it, the e/s palette, 'Nude Dip' is totally neutral.  I'll try  to do better next week!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2014)

The temperature is much cooler---though technically still summer, it feels more like fall.  I started this week off more colorfully with Tom Ford's Burnished Amber e/s quad, Cheek Color & Highlight Duo, Softcore and what turned out to be am amazing lip combo---MAC's Have to Have It lip pencil, Tom Ford's Negligee lipstick and Tom Ford's lip glass in Pink Quilt---love, love, love this lip trio.  It appears rosy born on me.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 15, 2014)

^^^^Gorgeous! I want the Burnished Amber palette. Too bad that I misse it  I'm still resisting Negligee though


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2014)

meka72 said:


> ^^^^Gorgeous! I want the Burnished Amber palette. Too bad that I misse it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks Meka!  You know I saw Burnished Amber on Neiman's web site not too long ago.
   So, I just checked again and it's not there but Cognac Sable is:
        http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tom-Ford-Beauty-Eye-Color-Quad-Cognac-Sable/prod143440021_cat11610741__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat11610741%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D120%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod142580025&cmCat=product


----------



## aradhana (Sep 17, 2014)

hello!!!

  medgal that lip combo looks so pretty!

  so...what's our theme this month? i'm sorry i've been out of the conversation lately!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hello!!!
> 
> medgal that lip combo looks so pretty!
> 
> so...what's our theme this month? i'm sorry i've been out of the conversation lately!






Hi Aradhana!  How are you feeling?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been like a ghost town around here, but I get it.---that's life!  How  are your job hunting efforts going? 
I've been wearing neutral eye looks---can't seem to get away from it but it's just such a fast and easy look to do.  We didn't really establish a theme per se for September.  We've been hanging onto summer for dear life.  *Summer is officially over September 22 at 10:29 P.M. EDT*., so I guess we can go with the *brilliant colors of fall*---orange, brown, red, yellow and green.  I'm sure there are a few more fall colors to inspire our MU looks.

Thanks re: the lip combo.  I would never have looked a TF Negligee as a neutral but it really is.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Aradhana!  How are you feeling?  :yaay: It's been like a ghost town around here, but I get it.---that's life!  How  are your job hunting efforts going?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I've been wearing neutral eye looks---can't seem to get away from it but it's just such a fast and easy look to do.  We didn't really establish a theme per se for September.  We've been hanging onto summer for dear life.  *Summer is officially over September 22 at 10:29 P.M. EDT*., so I guess we can go [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]with the *brilliant colors of fall*---orange, brown, red, yellow and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]green.  I'm sure there are a few more fall colors to inspire our MU looks.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks re: the lip combo.  I would never have looked a TF Negligee as a neutral but it really is.[/COLOR]


  LOL, we really have been hanging onto Summer for dear life! I am wearing WnW Putry Persimmon on my lips AGAIN, along with Sinful Colors Coral Reef. I promise that Monday, the first day of Autumn, I will be appropriately muted.I am thinking brugndy lips and tips, like bringing out Heaux, Fixed on Drama and the like. I need to wear Runway Hit this summer - can you believe I have not?!?


----------



## meka72 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you're well. My daughter made her move to Maryland over the weekend. Five minutes into the 7 hour drive, Mr Kitty (the stray cat that I took in a year ago and gave to my daughter) escaped the carrier. It took me about 15" to calm him down but I was able to get him to sit calmly in my lap (he is not a lap cat at all). He rode quietly on the floor for about 4 hours but then peed on the floor and me. After the pee-for-all, he rode the remainder of the trip in his carrier without any fuss. The trip traumatized him so much that he is now a lap cat. Lol.   My daughter told me that I had to pack my clothes in a grocery bag because there was no room for my suitcase. Luckily, I found a small carryon bag but could pack very little. Unluckily, the washing machine in my daughter's apartment was broke. So there were a couple of days that I had to wear the jeans scented with Essence d'urine de feline. Lol.   My daughter also hit a pole in the parking garage and destroyed the driver side mirror on her car. Her pride and wallet were hurt but nothing else.   Surprisingly, I ve only purchased one makeup related item: Mally poreless face defender.  I'm looking forward to fall colors.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2014)

@meka72:  1. Pee-for-all! I WILL use this phrase again, I WILL! 2. Tell us your thoughts on the poreless face defender. 3. Glad that you all arrived safely in spite of the pee-for-all (see! I told you it would be used again!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

sagehen said:


> LOL, we really have been hanging onto Summer for dear life! I am wearing WnW Putry Persimmon on my lips AGAIN, along with Sinful Colors Coral Reef. I promise that Monday, the first day of Autumn, I will be appropriately muted.I am thinking brugndy lips and tips, like bringing out Heaux, Fixed on Drama and the like. I need to wear Runway Hit this summer - can you believe I have not?!?


 I don't blame you one bit Sage---those colors are gorgeous---especially PP.  I don't want to be muted.  We should be loud & vibrant if we want  to be.  Falling leaves are 
   vibrant orange & yellow!!  I am however itching for the vampy colors too, especially FOD & Sin.  Love them all.  Would you believe I've never worn Heaux?   Can you 
   believe I don't even have Runway Hit



?

   I just put Tom Ford's Black Cherry nail polish on today.  It's super dark.  I'm not ready for Fall.  It was 72 degrees today & I was freezing!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]The temperature is much cooler---though technically still summer, it feels more like fall.  I started this week off more colorfully with Tom Ford's Burnished Amber e/s quad, Cheek Color & Highlight Duo, Softcore and what turned out to be am amazing lip combo---MAC's Have to Have It lip pencil, Tom Ford's Negligee lipstick and Tom Ford's lip glass in Pink Quilt---love, love, love this lip trio.  It appears rosy born on me.[/COLOR]


So beautiful


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I don't blame you one bit Sage---those colors are gorgeous---especially PP.  I don't want to be muted.  We should be loud & vibrant if we want  to be.  Falling leaves are[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   vibrant orange & yellow!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I am however itching for the vampy colors too, especially FOD & Sin.  Love them all.  Would you believe I've never worn Heaux?   Can you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   believe I don't even have Runway Hit[/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I just put Tom Ford's Black Cherry nail polish on today.  It's super dark.  I'm not ready for Fall.  It was 72 degrees today & I was freezing!!![/COLOR]


  Medgal, I just pulled myself up off the floor after having read that you a) have never worn Heaux, and b) don't have Runway Hit. I was put off by it at first and a trusted SA gave me some ideas about wearing it and I decided I loved it. I am not sure why I haven't worn it this Summer.  I am sitting here fantasizing about 72 degrees?!? I forget what that feels like LOL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm looking forward to fall colors.


   Oh Lord Meka!!! I can recommend a feline psychiatrist because you traumatized that poor cat---JKing.  




That's one 7-hr trip that should have been videotaped.  
  Pee for one, pee for all---I'm glad you otherwise made it safely, but this could be a very amusing  chapter in your book!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I am sitting here fantasizing about 72 degrees?!? I forget what that feels like LOL!






Oh I think Runway Hit is beautiful----Meddy was just asleep at the wheel & missed it!!!  Why are you fantasizing about 72 degrees?  What are the temps like "in your 
   neck of the woods"---here I'm going all Al Roker on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So beautiful






Thank you Lady Dolly.  Where oh where have you been?  I hope all is well, and you're ready to break into some fall makeup colors!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

sagehen said:


> 3. *Glad that you all arrived safely in spite of the pee-for-all (see! I told you it would be used again!)*









Now that I think about it, the cat was pretty darned smart.  You see how he calmed down after marking his territory----the car & Meka!!  He felt like he had been there before!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Lady Dolly.  Where oh where have you been?  I hope all is well, and you're ready to break into some fall makeup colors!!![/COLOR]


Busy, so busy. Dealing with family issues. But I am good. I am always ready for fall! Hope all is well for you?


----------



## meka72 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Sage! Crystal at the blog http://crystalis007.com/ and YT channel swears by the Mally face defender. I hope I didn't waste my money because I rarely use powder during the day (after my initial makeup application). I'll definitely review it after a couple of weeks.   I meant to also say that m itching to haul some makeup. I might buy some stuff during the Nordstrom triple point event. My skin is rebelling on me so maybe I'll buy some skincare.   





sagehen said:


> @meka72:  1. Pee-for-all! I WILL use this phrase again, I WILL! 2. Tell us your thoughts on the poreless face defender. 3. Glad that you all arrived safely in spite of the pee-for-all (see! I told you it would be used again!)


----------



## aradhana (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Aradhana!  How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  can you share some of the runway hit ideas? i've worn it once or twice, but i'm always open to hearing other people's suggestions!


----------



## meka72 (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh Lord Meka!!! I can recommend a feline psychiatrist because you traumatized that poor cat---JKing.  [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]That's one 7-hr trip that should have been [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]videotaped.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Pee for one, pee for all---I'm [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]glad you otherwise made it safely, but this could be a very amusing  chapter in your book!!![/COLOR]


  Medgal, that road trip was just one more episode in a life of crazy stories. To calm my daughter down after she hit the pole, I told her how I got the car stuck on a grassy island (like in a mall parking lot) because I drove straight instead of reverse. I made my cousin get out and push the car. Lol. I was 15 and didn't have a license. I also told her how many times I've hit cars/people/whatever and I'm here to laugh about it.   So between YSL beige de peau and TF pink guilt, which is worth the splurge/most unique and will get the most use out of?


----------



## meka72 (Sep 18, 2014)

So glad to hear that you're feeling better, Aradhana!  That was my first and last time traveling with a cat. Lol.  





aradhana said:


> hello! i feel completely recovered from my multiple summer flus...the job hunting is going, albeit very quietly....i'm using the opportunity to really look carefully at what kind of role i'd like to be in next.  i can't believe fall is here already...but it has gotten pretty cool over here...time for sweaters and jackets! and it's started getting dark earlier, that bothers me as well. why can't we just have sunset at 9pm all year round? why?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am always ready for fall! Hope all is well for you?


   Busy is good Dolly, but I hope the family issues get resolved.  Yes, all is well, thank you for asking!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I meant to also say that m itching to haul some makeup. I might buy some stuff during the Nordstrom triple point event. My skin is rebelling on me so maybe I'll buy some skincare.


    Oh I really like Crystal's YT videos---especially her hauls.  BTW, her skin looks amazing. Well I will wait to hear what you think of the Mally Face Defender because I 
   could use help with my pores---they're HUGE!  I've started a little collection of items in a Nordies cart.  Mostly makeup staples so far.  I blew the bank with Tom Ford's fall 
   collection and a couple of Charlotte Tilbury items.  Now the holiday stuff is rolling out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Busy is good Dolly, but I hope the family issues get resolved.  Yes, all is well, thank you for asking!


  Yea it is, helps keep my mind off things.
  Thank you meddy, and I am glad all is well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *hello! i feel completely recovered from my multiple summer flus...the job hunting is going, albeit very quietly....i'm using the opportunity to really look carefully at what kind of role i'd like to be in next.*
> 
> *i can't believe fall is here already...but it has gotten pretty cool over here...time for sweaters and jackets! and it's started getting dark earlier, that bothers me as well. why can't we just have sunset at 9pm all year round? why?*
> that sounds like quite an adventure. i've travelled with cats before, and i don't think i'd do it again. we didn't have pee in the car, but the cat just wanted to run wild.
> ...


 That's perfect Meka!!  That will fit right into that road trip chapter! 



Oh that's a tough question.  Well YSL Beige Peau is a true beige and the formula is wet---or at 
   least it feels cold and wet when you apply it.  That was surprising to me and unlike any other lip gloss that I have.  TF Pink Guilt is thicker and looks more like 
   rose-gold.  It too is unlike anything that I own.  If you want to compliment some of your nudes with either of these glosses you can't go wrong.  Both are unique in their 
   own way. _ If this is of any help, I did buy a Beige Peau backup---something that I rarely __do. _​ Pink Guilt has been out for quite some time, yet Tf's fall lipstick, Negligee 
   looks like it was made to go with Pink Guilt.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 18, 2014)

^^^So basically, I should get both? Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

meka72 said:


> ^^^So basically, I should get both? Lol.









well, I didn't want to tell you how to spend your money---but basically, YES!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

@ Dolly Snow---I am so very sorry for your recent loss


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]@ Dolly Snow---I am so very sorry for your recent loss[/COLOR]:bouquet:


Thank you meddy, she was a kind sweet lady. :kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you meddy, she was a kind sweet lady.


 You've had a tough year----I hope the New Year is much better for you!  Enough already!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You've had a tough year----I hope the New Year is much better for you!  Enough already!!![/COLOR]:kiss:


Agreed, all this bad luck and tough crap is getting old. Change the script already world. :hug:


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The temperature is much cooler---though technically still summer, it feels more like fall.  I started this week off more colorfully with Tom Ford's Burnished Amber e/s quad, Cheek Color & Highlight Duo, Softcore and what turned out to be am amazing lip combo---MAC's Have to Have It lip pencil, Tom Ford's Negligee lipstick and Tom Ford's lip glass in Pink Quilt---love, love, love this lip trio.  It appears rosy born on me.


  Damn Medgal!  I love this look on you!  I need to bust out my BA quad!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 19, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hello! i feel completely recovered from my multiple summer flus...the job hunting is going, albeit very quietly....i'm using the opportunity to really look carefully at what kind of role i'd like to be in next. with two o's)  can you share some of the runway hit ideas? i've worn it once or twice, but i'm always open to hearing other people's suggestions!


  I am glad you are feeling better...it sucks to be sick when it is hot.  I like to wear Runaway Hit with liners like MAC Plum or NYX Prune...I like the way the plummy liner pumps up the shade of Runway Hit. IMO it is more true to color on my skin than using a brown liner. Brown liner, on me, makes it look, I can't think of the words, but , too...brown. It makes the color just take over my mouth and draws the eye in a way I don't like. I am thinking of trying RH with MAC or NYX Mahogany liners...I think the warmth in those liners will make this a nice deeper nude, with a touch of gloss in the Fall it should be nice.  Speaking of MATTE lipsitcks, I wanted to ask some WOC...who is buying Pander Me from the Matte Lip Collection next month? I was thinking about skipping this one because the description and the swatches don't excite me, but I keep hearing (reading, I guess lol) folks say it is a slightly darker Kinda Sexy, which I love. I am conflicted. This is the only one in the collection I don't KNOW for sure if I am buying., but I am leaning toward not.  One last thing, I am done buying backups of lip products. In the future it has to be something FANTASTC for me to consider. I just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The temperature is much cooler---though technically still summer, it feels more like fall.  I started this week off more colorfully with Tom Ford's Burnished Amber e/s quad, Cheek Color & Highlight Duo, Softcore and what turned out to be am amazing lip combo---MAC's Have to Have It lip pencil, Tom Ford's Negligee lipstick and Tom Ford's lip glass in Pink Quilt---love, love, love this lip trio.  It appears rosy born on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Damn Medgal!  I love this look on you!  I need to bust out my BA quad!
> Thank you so much Yazmin!  BA is a great quad for anytime, but especially for fall.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Naomi---I've missed you!!!  I hope all is well!!!


----------



## meka72 (Sep 19, 2014)

sagehen said:


> .  Speaking of MATTE lipsitcks, I wanted to ask some WOC...who is buying Pander Me from the Matte Lip Collection next month? I was thinking about skipping this one because the description and the swatches don't excite me, but I keep hearing (reading, I guess lol) folks say it is a slightly darker Kinda Sexy, which I love. I am conflicted. This is the only one in the collection I don't KNOW for sure if I am buying., but I am leaning toward not.  One last thing, I am done buying backups of lip products. In the future it has to be something FANTASTC for me to consider. I just wanted to put it out there.


  I plan on getting Pander Me but don't have Kinda Sexy. So I'm no help. Lol.   I don't buy backups but wonder why I keep buying the same color over and over. That ain't going to stop me from doing but I just wonder why I do it. Lol.   @Medgal, I love the look in your most recent pic. Love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Medgal, I love the look in your most recent pic. Love it!


 Thank you Miss Meka---I'm right there with you in buying the same colors---over and over again


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you so much Yazmin!  BA is a great quad for anytime, but especially for fall.[/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]Sage, I've been so bad that I don't deserve to look at any lippies, but mattes are my fav formula----so [/COLOR]:yaay:  [COLOR=0000FF]I'll be checking out Pander Me.  See what you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    just started here![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    Do we hold you to your "I am done buying backups' declaration????[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:haha:       [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Naomi---I've missed you!!!  I hope all is well!!![/COLOR]


I've missed you too!  :hug: Things here have been going okay for the most part. How have you been?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've missed you too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Well, I have my arm back, I can drive again---all is right with the world!



I love your avi!!!  What lipstick are you wearing?  It's very becoming!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Well, I have my arm back, I can drive again---all is right with the world![/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]I love your avi!!!  What lipstick are you wearing?  It's very becoming!!![/COLOR]


Yay! ompom: I'm glad you have your arm back!  Thank you kindly ma'am, it's Lingering Kiss from the A Novel Romance collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I love that!  Looks like Meddy slept on yet another good lipstick.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 21, 2014)

sagehen said:


> One last thing, I am done buying backups of lip products. In the future it has to be something FANTASTC for me to consider. I just wanted to put it out there.


  thanks!

  i pulled out runway hit...i think i am going to wear it tomorrow...with Plum. I don't have any NYX. I think that's something I have made a mental note that next time i'm in the states, i need to go get some of these NYX lipliners everybody's always talking about. and milani blushes!

  and i don't do backups at all. ever. there's always new stuff coming out that there's no point for me... i rarely finish stuff anyway!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2014)

aradhana said:


> thanks!
> 
> i pulled out runway hit...i think i am going to wear it tomorrow...with Plum. I don't have any NYX. I think that's something I have made a mental note that next time i'm in the states, i need to go get some of these NYX lipliners everybody's always talking about. and milani blushes!
> 
> *and i don't do backups at all. ever. there's always new stuff coming out that there's no point for me... i rarely finish stuff anyway!*


   Ditto---couldn't agree w/you more about the back ups Aradhana!!!


----------



## aradhana (Sep 22, 2014)

sigh. so i ran out of time today so no lipstick...i forgot all about it being fall too! will have to do runway hit another day...tomorrow perhaps?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I love that!  Looks like Meddy slept on yet another good lipstick.  [/COLOR]:sigh:


I know the feeling. I just now got Roxo from Pedro and I'm wondering why the heck I ever skipped it in the first place.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know the feeling. I just now got Roxo from Pedro and I'm wondering why the heck I ever skipped it in the first place.


   Good score Naomi!  I don't handle skipper's remorse well---I end up hauling other stuff to try to make up for the item I skipped!!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Good score Naomi!  I don't handle skipper's remorse well---I end up hauling other stuff to try to make up for the item I skipped!!:haha: [/COLOR]


  This is what I do lol. I just told myself get what I want in moderation (Matte Lip collex excluded lol) because some of my replacement hauls end up costing more.


----------



## honybr (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

  I saw Medgal in the Nars forum and I was reminded I hadn't been in here for a while.  I think I got away from posting because of drama in other threads.  So now I just stay away from those particular ones.  Lol.  I'm late on September's theme but I'm here for the pink in October.  I assume we are still doing that?  I hope all is well with everyone.

  Medgal I saw your recent pictures and I'm still convinced your lying to all of us about your age.  Hahahahahaha!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

honybr said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I saw Medgal in the Nars forum and I was reminded I hadn't been in here for a while.  I think I got away from posting because of drama in other threads.  So now I just stay away from those particular ones.  Lol.  I'm late on September's theme but I'm here for the pink in October.  I assume we are still doing that?  I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> *Medgal I saw your recent pictures and I'm still convinced your lying to all of us about your age.  Hahahahahaha!*








 howdy!

  Right? She looks amazing!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Good score Naomi!  I don't handle skipper's remorse well---I end up hauling other stuff to try to make up for the item I skipped!!








 oh this makeup loving life we lead.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 23, 2014)

OK, in honor of our first full day of Fall:  FACE: Boots Beautifully Matte primer ELDW, 5C1 (Rich Chestnut) ELDW powder fdn, 5C1 around perimeter silica powder all over for oil control CGQueen Ebony Bronze for light contour Iman blush, Peace  EYES: WnW Fergie eye primer, shimmer Sephora taupe eye palette (can't remember the name! MAC Dark Diversion fluidline, winged slightly  LIPS: MAC Vino l/l MAC Fixed on Drama l/s  yay! a complete face for the first time in forever! on a weekday, anyway...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> howdy!
> 
> Right? She looks amazing!






Thank you Naomi


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oh this makeup loving life we lead.


   I know---to anyone who doesn't share this passion we seem like real nuts!



I don't have a single friend that lives near me who shares this passion!  My one sister 
   doesn't leave the house w/o makeup but she doesn't hoard collect it like me and the other one rarely wears it, if at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> yay! a complete face for the first time in forever! on a weekday, anyway...












 AWESOME fall look Sage !!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm kicking and screaming but fall made its arrival so I guess I'll stop whining and just embrace it---but not today!  
I wore a pink black and white outfit today, (had to look nice when I got my flu-shot) so I coordinated my MU.





*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing MU Base
Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet Foundation, *70 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* 5.5
Ben Nye Bella Luxury Powder, *Banana Visage *
MAC *Richly Honed* Pro Sculpting Cream
Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Bronze & Glow*
Chanel* Pink Explosion *JC Blush
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark Secret* (Making Pretty Collection. 2012)
*Skindinavia* Makeup Setting Spray

*EYES:*
UDPP
MAC *Quite Natural* PP
MAC *Scene* e/s to lid
MAC *Steel* e/s to crease & lower lid
MAC *Penultimate* liner to upper lashline
Urban Decay Naked3, *Buzz* to transition
Esteé Lauder *Crystal Baby *to highlight brow
MAC *Fascination* to waterline

*LIPS*:
MAC *Silly* lip pencil
Guerlain lipstick, *Geraldine, # 77 *(Medium Pink)


----------



## sagehen (Sep 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you so much Yazmin!  BA is a great quad for anytime, but especially for fall.[/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]Sage, I've been so bad that I don't deserve to look at any lippies, but mattes are my fav formula----so [/COLOR]:yaay:  [COLOR=0000FF]I'll be checking out Pander Me.  See what you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    just started here![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    Do we hold you to your "I am done buying backups' declaration????[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:haha:       [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Naomi---I've missed you!!!  I hope all is well!!![/COLOR]


  BTW, yes, I totally want to be held to this. I put it out there for some accountability. Also, adding no more nudes (after the Matte collex).


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> BTW, yes, *I totally want to be held to this*. I put it out there for some accountability. Also, adding no more nudes (after the Matte collex).


    You got it Lady Sage, but we'll only know if you tell us!



For some reason I have a weakness for nudes.  Not sure what's up w/that. 
   I do know my lipstick drawer runneth over and I shouldn't  be buying ANY lipstick of any kind!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm kicking and screaming but fall made its arrival so I guess I'll stop whining and just embrace it---but not today!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I wore a pink black and white outfit today, (had to look nice when I got my flu-shot) so I coordinated my MU.[/COLOR]  :haha:    [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Bronzing MU Base[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet Foundation, *70 Beige*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch  *Luminous Praline*  5.5 [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Ben Nye Bella Luxury Powder,  *Banana Visage * [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Richly Honed* Pro Sculpting Cream[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Bronze & Glow*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Pink Explosion* JC Blush[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark Secret* (Making Pretty Collection. 2012) [/COLOR] *Skindinavia* Makeup Setting Spray *[COLOR=0000FF]EYES:[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]UDPP[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Quite Natural* PP[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Scene* e/s to lid[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Steel* e/s to crease & lower lid[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Penultimate* liner to upper lashline[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Urban Decay Naked3, *Buzz* to transition[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Esteé Lauder *Crystal Baby *to highlight brow[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Fascination* to waterline[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS*:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Silly* lip pencil[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain lipstick, *Geraldine, # 77 *(Medium Pink)[/COLOR]


Sounds lovely, Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, in honor of our first full day of Fall:  FACE: Boots Beautifully Matte primer ELDW, 5C1 (Rich Chestnut) ELDW powder fdn, 5C1 around perimeter silica powder all over for oil control CGQueen Ebony Bronze for light contour Iman blush, Peace  EYES: WnW Fergie eye primer, shimmer Sephora taupe eye palette (can't remember the name! MAC Dark Diversion fluidline, winged slightly  LIPS: MAC Vino l/l MAC Fixed on Drama l/s  yay! a complete face for the first time in forever! on a weekday, anyway...


Sounds like a beautiful look, Sagehen!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Yay it's Fall! ompom:  Quick and simple today. I just wore some mascara, blush (Stylish Me), highlighter (Rio MSF), and MAC Roxo lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quick and simple today. I just wore some mascara, blush (Stylish Me), highlighter (Rio MSF), and MAC Roxo lipstick


    It feels like it too!!!  That's a lovely look you put together Miss Naomi!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It feels like it too!!!  That's a lovely look you put together Miss Naomi!!!! [/COLOR]:eyelove:


I absolutely love Fall! Why thank you Miss Meddy! :bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I absolutely love Fall! Why thank you Miss Meddy!


   I love the colors---the change of the leaves and Thanksgiving---my all time favorite holiday--cooking and hanging
  out w/family.  Best thing ever!!  Oh and I like bringing out warmer clothing.  That's like having a whole new 
  wardrobe because you haven't seen your stuff in a year...and it helps if things still fit!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Best time of year ever! I can't wait to bust out my big sweaters and boots.  Definitely  helps if everything still fits.  Hahahaha





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I love the colors---the change of the leaves and Thanksgiving---my all time favorite holiday--cooking and hanging[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  out w/family.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Best thing ever!!  Oh and I like bringing out warmer clothing.  That's like having a whole new[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  wardrobe because you haven't seen [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]your stuff in a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]year...and it helps if things still fit!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Best time of year ever! I can't wait to bust out my big sweaters and boots. Definitely helps if everything still fits. Hahahaha


    We're headed up to Niagara Falls and I pulled out my Uggs to pack but it's warm up there.  I think nights will be 
   cool like here, but I suppose medium to light weight layers will do the trick.

  I gave up packing!  I had my suitcase on the sofa in the den and Abby jumped in to it


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> We're headed up to Niagara Falls and I pulled out my Uggs to pack but it's warm up there.  I think nights will be
> cool like here, but I suppose medium to light weight layers will do the trick.
> 
> I gave up packing!  I had my suitcase on the sofa in the den and Abby jumped in to it


  Oh that sounds like a wonderful trip! I hope you have a great time, Meddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It also might be pretty cool around the falls themselves so something light/medium weight might be a good idea. Looks like Abby wants to go too. lol


----------



## aradhana (Sep 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm kicking and screaming but fall made its arrival so I guess I'll stop whining and just embrace it---but not today!
> I wore a pink black and white outfit today, (had to look nice when I got my flu-shot) so I coordinated my MU.
> 
> 
> ...


  same here it's my favourite season...i love being able to wear cozy clothes!!!

  my tuesday look was:
*skin:*
  mineralize foundation nc45
  prep + prime highlighter in bright forecast (under eyes, bridge of nose, cupid's bow)
  alpha girl beauty powder to set light areas
  mineralize skin finish natural in dark to set darker areas
  NARS gilda blush

*eyes:*
  Pedro Lourenco eyeshadow quad
  black gel eye pencil from marc jacobs

*lips:*
  plum lipliner
  runway hit lipstick
  (@sagehen i loved this combo)

  and wednesday was a little simpler on complexion, but i loved the lips and eyes:

*skin:*
  prep + prime highlighter in bright forecast (under eyes, bridge of nose, cupid's bow)
  alpha girl beauty powder to set light areas
  eternal sun blush 

*eyes:*
  dark envy fluid line as base
  humid eyeshadow on upper lid
  black gel eye pencil from marc jacobs
  saddle as transition colour on upper lid and lower lashline
  embark to deepen outer corner
  next to nothing to highlight

*lips:*
  on hold lipstick with lady danger in centre (applied with finger from the 6 red lipstick palette)

  getting back into the swing of things!!!


----------



## aradhana (Sep 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> We're headed up to Niagara Falls and I pulled out my Uggs to pack but it's warm up there.  I think nights will be
> cool like here, but I suppose medium to light weight layers will do the trick.
> 
> I gave up packing!  I had my suitcase on the sofa in the den and Abby jumped in to it


  ooh! niagara falls! 

  i hope you guys will have time to go to some wineries while you are up there. i've heard they're fun!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello ladies!

  Sorry that I kinda fell off the face of the earth. I had such a horrible month that makeup wasn't really on my mind. It was a good day when I managed to put anything on my face at all. I had the feeling every shitty thing that could happen happened. Well, I still did my nails. And I'm still looking forward to our honeymoon that'll start in 6 days! It will be so nice to be away from everything and lying on the beach. That's the one thing that keeps me going right now.

  One of the things that completely floored me was that my best friend was diagnosed with a very aggressive form of cancer. She's two years older than me and has three little kids and if anybody of you could spare some positive thoughts or prayers for her, it would be really appreciated. First thing I'll do when we'll return from Hawaii is to visit her and help her with everthing she needs help with - it pains me a little bit that I can't be there sooner!

  Med, I saw your post that included the look with Guerlain's Geraldine. That's a Rouge G, right? Are these worth the splurge? I'm quite unimpressed with TF lippies, but want to treat me to something really nice and luxe in duty free.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Sorry that I kinda fell off the face of the earth. I had such a horrible month that makeup wasn't really on my mind. It was a good day when I managed to put anything on my face at all. I had the feeling every shitty thing that could happen happened. Well, I still did my nails. And I'm still looking forward to our honeymoon that'll start in 6 days! It will be so nice to be away from everything and lying on the beach. That's the one thing that keeps me going right now.
> 
> ...






Missed you much Anneri!  I'm so, so sorry about your dear friend and can totally relate to what you're going through.  I will definitely pray daily for your friend, her family and for you.  This absolutely touches you all in unimaginable ways.  Try to make the best of your trip---you so deserve it.  Perhaps you can look at it as a way of revitalizing yourself in preparation for being with your friend---you'll be well rested and ready to support her.


Yes, Geraldine #77 is a Rouge G and it's my favorite of the four that I have.  The formula is smooth and long-lasting, >4 hrs w/eating and drinking, the pigmentation is great and this color is really very pretty.  The packaging is another story.  While I enjoy having a mirror housed within the case, I find it bulky and heavy.  On the upside, there's no way for it to get lost in your purse.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *sounds pretty - i like the combination of the taupe eyes with the deep lip colour.*
> 
> *nice look! i'm thinking about trying out that mystery powder if they release it this year...*
> 
> ...


  I like that taupe eye and deep vampy lip look too Aradhana.  I think I practically OD'd on Burberry's Pale Barley.
   I really like the Mystery powder.  I purchased it during a holiday release and it came with a refill.  I'm almost finished the first compact.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

aradhana said:


> ooh! niagara falls!
> 
> i hope you guys will have time to go to some wineries while you are up there. i've heard they're fun!


 I don't know if we will this time... we're on a crazy tight schedule.  We go up at least every two years or so and can maybe plan that on a subsequent visit.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Naomi!  Abby is coming along.  This will be her second long distance road trip.  More hotels are becoming pet-friendly which makes life so much easier.  I just
> take her portable playpen (don't judge) along and we're all set!
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I'm not judging at all! My Georgie boy has a car seat. lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey ladies!  Just poppin' in to say hi! I've missed you all...  I'm going to attempt to get caught up. LOL


----------



## aradhana (Sep 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies!  Just poppin' in to say hi! I've missed you all...  I'm going to attempt to get caught up. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies!  Just poppin' in to say hi! I've missed you all...  I'm going to attempt to get caught up. LOL


 
Hi Pretty 



Missed you you much.  I hope all is well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sorry to hear about your friend Anneri, i hope she gets better soon.
> hope you have a great trip in hawaii! it's starting to get cold where i am...i wish i was going someplace warm and sunny right about now!
> 
> i think this time they might not be coming with a refill. i will also have to check if the same shade will be available....
> ...


  Thanks Aradhana!  




  That Mystery powder has lasted a very long time, probably because I use other powders too, but it's a favorite.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I'm not judging at all! My Georgie boy has a car seat. lol






That's a must!  Tell me about Georgie Boy!!!  Pics please!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a must!  Tell me about Georgie Boy!!!  Pics please!


  He's a cranky 13 year old lil guy who I found back in 2001 stuck in a shrub in my front yard and just couldn't not keep. He's been my little buddy all these years and I don't know what I'd do without him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Here's a pic of him from around last year I took of him mooching food. He tries to get your attention by doing that thing with his foot or he just stares you down until you look at him and then he looks down to the floor and back up as if he's trying to tell you to drop a little his way. lol His little face used to be all black when he was a puppy.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Sorry that I kinda fell off the face of the earth. I had such a horrible month that makeup wasn't really on my mind. It was a good day when I managed to put anything on my face at all. I had the feeling every shitty thing that could happen happened. Well, I still did my nails. And I'm still looking forward to our honeymoon that'll start in 6 days! It will be so nice to be away from everything and lying on the beach. That's the one thing that keeps me going right now.
> 
> ...


  So sorry to hear about your friend, Anneri. My thoughts and prayers are with her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Congratulations on your wedding and I hope that you have a wonderful time in Hawaii.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's a cranky 13 year old lil guy who I found back in 2001 stuck in a shrub in my front yard and just couldn't not keep. He's been my little buddy all these years and I don't know what I'd do without him.
> 
> Here's a pic of him from around last year I took of him mooching food. He tries to get your attention by doing that thing with his foot or he just stares you down until you look at him and then he looks down to the floor and back up as if he's trying to tell you to drop a little his way. lol His little face used to be all black when he was a puppy.


 omg! He is so adorable.  Sneaky little guy, has moves already to get some of mama's food lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sneaky little guy, has moves already to get some of mama's food lol


  He always gets something too! Spoiled little brat. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He always gets something too! Spoiled little brat. lol


With that adorable little face, I see why lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He always gets something too! Spoiled little brat. lol


 he is adorable and he has the best Mom ever


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2014)

Med, Aradhana and Naomi, thank you for your kind words! *hug*   Naomi, your little guy is adorable! We've been married for ten months now. It's a bit late for the honeymoon, but we just couldn't manage it before! Five days now!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> he is adorable and he has the best Mom ever


  Aww thanks Domi!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> We've been married for ten months now. It's a bit late for the honeymoon, but we just couldn't manage it before! Five days now!


  Thank you!
Never too late for a fancy vacation if you ask me! I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 27, 2014)

I managed another face today! Seasonably appropriate and errythang! I am on a purple kick - my nephew's soccer (ugh) team colors are purple and black , so bae with it lol:  FACE homemade face primer - silica powder and aloe vera gel - wonderful on humid days like today ELDW, 5C1 Rich Chestnut mixed with MAC F&B, C9 ELDW mineral powder, Intensity 5 Ben Nye e/s, Twilight Sable, for contour (I am going for a look - just stay with me - it is blended well) Jordana blush, Blushing Rose  EYES Maybelline CT, Painted Purple, on lid and just into crease Jordana e/s, High Maintenance (shimmery purple comes out lighter than in pan), on lids MAC Trax, crease NYX Fat Pen liquid eyeliner, black Maybelline One on One mascara, very black (my last tube - WHY did Maybelline dc this?) Rimmel brow pencil, 004, Dark Brown  LIPS MAC Chromagraphic pencil, Rich Purple Mehron lipstick, metallic purple  I actually got up and polished my nails in an ombre purple mani this morning...WHAT? I am pulled together on a WEEKEND day?


----------



## aradhana (Sep 28, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I actually got up and polished my nails in an ombre purple mani this morning...WHAT? I am pulled together on a WEEKEND day?


  nice look--sounds very a props for the team colours! did your nephew's team win?

  i'm intrigued by your homemade primer - is it a silica powder like the MUFE HD loose setting powder? what are the benefits of making your own? 

  i've been doing good fall theme eyes, and pulling out some products that need love.
  today's look:

  eyes
  Runway Rose cream colour shadow from the Spring Forecast '13 palette, as base over lid up to brow
  dark envy fluid line all over upper lid
  Moody eyeshadow from the evil eye quad all over upper lid
  palace pedigreed and moody to line lower lashline
  evil eye to deepen outer corner and buffed into crease
  eyes to kill mascara

  blush
  blushbaby

  lips
  runaway red

  i can't believe i don't wear that lipstick more often!!! it's kind of perfect.

  anyway, i felt my eyes were appropriately smouldering for fall, but the weather felt more like early summer. go figure!


----------



## meka72 (Sep 28, 2014)

@Anneri, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope her prognosis is good. My second oldest friend in the world was recently diagnosed with stage 4 non-hodgkins lymphoma so I know a little of what you may be feeling.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> nice look--sounds very a props for the team colours! did your nephew's team win?  i'm intrigued by your homemade primer - is it a silica powder like the MUFE HD loose setting powder? what are the benefits of making your own?


  I just use aloe vera gel and silica powder (I get mine from Coastal Scents - I will not pay MUFE to screw me over on that cheap product) approximately half and half. I just mix it in my hand and apply to the face. The benefit is just a long lasting shine free face most of the day without too many ingredients. I read about it on some makeup board and it works so well. It was so humiid yesterday and I only had to blot once.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sage and Aradhana, I want to be you both when I grow up. I want to do complex eye looks too I love the looks that you've posted!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 29, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Anneri, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope her prognosis is good. My second oldest friend in the world was recently diagnosed with stage 4 non-hodgkins lymphoma so I know a little of what you may be feeling.


  Thank you Meka! I keep my fingers crossed for your friend.


  I managed to put together a full face today! Just imagine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I used Chanel's Moon River over my lid, and Nars Malacca in the crease and Typographic in the outer V. I lined my lower lashline with a petrol blue and the upper lashline with a grey khol liner.
  I used Clinique's Berry Pop on my cheeks with Perfect Topping as a highlight and Out for Passion huggable on my lips. I felt really acomplished!


----------



## aradhana (Sep 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I managed to put together a full face today! Just imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  sounds pretty!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2014)

OK, I have a face for October!  FACE: Boots Beautifully Matte foundation primer Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra in 470C Lancôme Translucence Loose Powder, 400 Sephora cream blush, Radiant Orchid  EYES: Stila Soul palette: Peace on lids, Heart in crease, Character in outer v NYX fat black marker pen, winged liner on top lashline only Maybelline One by One mascara, very black  LIPS: NYX Purple Rain l/l Stila liquid lipstick, Caprice  funny aside: my husband returned last night from a long trip and the first thing he said was "oh, I see you've got your high-dollar foundation on!" I was wearing the Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra. I just laughed, because what does one say to that? It is the 2nd most expensive foundation I own, so I guess he is right?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 2, 2014)

I am apologizing in advance - someone might be offended my my sarcasm below.  My face today is FUNERAL-CERTIFIED (for real, my 2nd one of three planned this month and I have been to a LOT this year). I have been to many funerals this year and I have my wears-like-iron, water-resistant face down:  FACE: ELDW liquid, Rich Ginger (old formula 6W1), mixed with MAC F&B to enhance the water resistance ELDW mineral foundation, Intensity 5, to set RCMA foundation, MW-3, for contour, blended well MAC Cantaloupe blush Set with Double Matte pressed powder in Deep UD De-Slick spray  EYES: WnW Fergie eye primer, Shimmer MAC Deep truth on lids, MAC Sable in crease Rimmel Brow pencil, Dark Brown mixed with Black Brown NYX Fat Marker black on upper lash line, Prestige Total Intensity WP eye pencil, lower lash line Maybelline One-by-One mascara (my one mistake -  I usually wear Lancome Hypnose Drama WP)  LIPS: MAC Vino, with MAC Fixed on Drama  obvs, I concentrated on a complexion that would stay put and just added color for dimension.  On a positive note, I ordered my matte lippies today. I am now on a low-buy until Toxic Tale lipstick is re-released. Then my low-buy is back in effect.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, I have a face for October!  FACE: Boots Beautifully Matte foundation primer Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra in 470C Lancôme Translucence Loose Powder, 400 Sephora cream blush, Radiant Orchid  EYES: Stila Soul palette: Peace on lids, Heart in crease, Character in outer v NYX fat black marker pen, winged liner on top lashline only Maybelline One by One mascara, very black  LIPS: NYX Purple Rain l/l Stila liquid lipstick, Caprice  funny aside: my husband returned last night from a long trip and the first thing he said was "oh, I see you've got your high-dollar foundation on!" I was wearing the Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra. I just laughed, because what does one say to that? It is the 2nd most expensive foundation I own, so I guess he is right?


 I could be wrong but I think he's saying you look awesome!   Guys are surprising sometimes in what they pick up and what they don't... And what they say vs what they don't!


----------



## honybr (Oct 3, 2014)

I wore a bright pink lipstick in honor of Pink October.  Urban Decay's Anarchy.  It's not for the faint of heart - my mother loves to say she saw my lips before she saw me when I wear it.  Oh well - I was like this:


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> On a positive note, I ordered my matte lippies today. I am now on a low-buy until Toxic Tale lipstick is re-released. Then my low-buy is back in effect.


and I am sorry for what I am about to say:  

   I got an image of a lady crying, throwing herself over the casket, needing to be held up...  as she walks away she lifts her perfect and impeccable face.

  I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> and I am sorry for what I am about to say:        I got an image of a lady crying, throwing herself over the casket, needing to be held up...  as she walks away she lifts her perfect and impeccable face.  I am very sorry for your loss.


  Is it wrong that tears are coming out of my eyes laughing at my desk? Well, too bad because that is what is happening right now!  And thanks - that is kind of you.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> On a positive note, I ordered my matte lippies today. I am now on a low-buy until Toxic Tale lipstick is re-released. Then my low-buy is back in effect.


  So sorry for you loss, Sagehen


----------



## meka72 (Oct 3, 2014)

Aww Sage, I hate to hear that you've had so much loss recently. I hope it will be awhile before you have to bring out the funeral certified makeup out.   You "looked" cute though. As you did the day before.   I also ordered 4 of the Mac matte lipsticks:  FR, NV, DG & PM. What did you get?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So sorry for you loss, Sagehen :hug:





meka72 said:


> Aww Sage, I hate to hear that you've had so much loss recently. I hope it will be awhile before you have to bring out the funeral certified makeup out.   You "looked" cute though. As you did the day before.   I also ordered 4 of the Mac matte lipsticks:  FR, NV, DG & PM. What did you get?


  Thank you Naomi and Meka - you are kind.  Umm, I got one of each except Heroine, and Bespoken For and Insanely It(?) lip pencils. Hence my impending low-buy. I think I wanted a blush but I got caught up in the lipstick frenzy and DH was coming down the hall. I casually clicked place order with and closed the window lol.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 4, 2014)

What's a low-buy? Lol. It seems my taste keep getting richer and richer. I'm considering ordering the Guerlain Petrouska (sp) cheek and eye palette. And I want one of Dior holiday eye palettes. I hope that I can get them during the Sephora sale. I had really hoped that I could focus on skincare items during the sale but oh well.   So what are you going to do when your husband sees that black box? Lol.   





sagehen said:


> Thank you Naomi and Meka - you are kind.  Umm, I got one of each except Heroine, and Bespoken For and Insanely It(?) lip pencils. Hence my impending low-buy. I think I wanted a blush but I got caught up in the lipstick frenzy and DH was coming down the hall. I casually clicked place order with and closed the window lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's a cranky 13 year old lil guy who I found back in 2001 stuck in a shrub in my front yard and just couldn't not keep. He's been my little buddy all these years and I don't know what I'd do without him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Awwwww----he's so cute!!!  I wouldn't be able to refuse that cute little face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @Anneri, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope her prognosis is good. My second oldest friend in the world was recently diagnosed with stage 4 non-hodgkins lymphoma so I know a little of what you may be feeling.


 Way  too much illness!  Meka all the best to your dear friend too.  Something tells mr you'll still be able to get her to laugh, even  through her struggles.  You have an 
   amazing personality & sense of humor!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

aradhana said:


> nice look--sounds very a props for the team colours! did your nephew's team win?
> 
> i'm intrigued by your homemade primer - is it a silica powder like the MUFE HD loose setting powder? what are the benefits of making your own?
> 
> ...


   Nice, nice, nice Aradhana!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I just use aloe vera gel and silica powder (I get mine from Coastal Scents - I will not pay MUFE to screw me over on that cheap product) approximately half and half. I just mix it in my hand and apply to the face. The benefit is just a long lasting shine free face most of the day without too many ingredients. I read about it on some makeup board and it works so well. It was so humiid yesterday and I only had to blot once.


  That's pretty darned awesome Sage---I'm glad you found a solution to a very frustrating issue.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

sagehen said:


> On a positive note, I ordered my matte lippies today. I am now on a low-buy until Toxic Tale lipstick is re-released. Then my low-buy is back in effect.






 RE: your FCF (Funeral Certified Face).  I buried a cousin before we went away and another earlier this year.  I'm telling you, we need to get out of 2014 already.  
         I'm truly sorry for your losses.  Love the look BTW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I also ordered 4 of the Mac matte lipsticks: FR, NV, DG & PM. What did you get?






Oh heck----I forgot about the mattes!!!  That's only my all time favorite lipstick formula.  We've been home a day & 1/2 and I haven't stopped hauling yet.  I need to get on the mattes.



Today is our wedding anniversary and I spent  the day shopping


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Guys are surprising sometimes in what they pick up and what they don't... And what they say vs what they don't!







........and the sub-text was, "I'm getting lucky cause she's wearing her best/most expensive foundation"!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 4, 2014)

@Meka: You know, I had not given thought to Black Box Day and the jig being up...he will just know it's too late and not say much (and I will not say anything when whatever car part I just noticed he ordered shows up lol)  @Medgal: Happy Anniversary! I am sorry for your losses, and I do hope this trend reverses in 2015. I am so tired of burying folks. And, you need to get on the mattes! I need y'all to hold me to no BU's...I feel like I Want one of LVER.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 4, 2014)

Aww thanks Medgal. You haven't since }>€|* meka though so you might not know the full story. Lol.   My friend and I have been friends since she was in 4th grade and I was in 3rd grade. We have bad humor. So when she was waiting on the results of her MRI/CAT scan/PET scan that determined whether the cancer had spread to her brain, I told her that her brain hasn't been right since I'd known her. We got a good laugh out of that.   Her prognosis is very good. She will only have to undergo chemo/radiation for 4-6 months and she is on month 3. She's trying to make sense of it all because she eats right and works out.   ETA: Happy Anniversary!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Way  too much illness!  Meka all the best to your dear friend too.  Something tells mr you'll still be able to get her to laugh, even  through her struggles.  You have an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   amazing personality & sense of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]humor!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *I got an image of a lady crying, throwing herself over the casket, needing to be held up...  as she walks away she lifts her perfect and impeccable face.*
> I am very sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> ...


  Is it wrong that I spit iced tea on my monitor when I read this????


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *@Medgal: Happy Anniversary! I am sorry for your losses, and I do hope this trend reverses in 2015. I am so tired of burying folks. And, you need to get on the mattes! I need y'all to hold me to no BU's...I feel like I Want one of LVER.*


    Thank you Sage!  Yesum, yesum----I'm checking out the mattes.  Oh and we are so holding you to your *NO BACKUPS* commitment !!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> ETA: Happy Anniversary!


  Ya see---I knew it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's to friends!!!  I'm so glad her prognosis is good and that you'll have her laughing through chemo!!!  It's so hard to make sense out of 
  non-sense, particularly why our bodies respond the way they do.  I'm a huge believer in stress as a major factor in contracting illness---I think out immunity fails us 
  during those times.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2014)

honybr said:


> I wore a bright pink lipstick in honor of Pink October.  Urban Decay's Anarchy.  It's not for the faint of heart - my mother loves to say she saw my lips before she saw me when I wear it.  Oh well - I was like this:









Yay Honybr!  Thanks for kicking off BCAM in "pink" style   






​

I've pulled several of my bright pink lippies, pink blushes, and ink tinged highlighters for the month.  I'm going gray or neutral browns for the eyes but I've also dusted off Naked 3 for soft pink eye looks too.  I'm craving my burgundy lipsticks and will pair those on occasion throughout  the month with a soft pink eye look.







Remember everyone who will join us in a month of pink that pink nail polish and clothing also counts if you're not wearing pink makeup.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 5, 2014)

i totally forgot that it's pink theme this month! i will pull out my pinks tomorrow! it might be a good time for me to use some of my pink eye shadows, since i seem to not really use them much of late.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

_I was in full-on pink mode today!!!_

*EYES:*
Chanel IDO, *Impulsion* (Pastel Pink)  to lids as base
Tom Ford E/S Quad,* Seductive Rose*:
        Rosy Pink to lids
        Deep Plum to crease & lower lash line 
        Lavender shimmer to transition
        Pale Pink to highlight brow 
Charlotte Tilbury, *The Feline Flick* (black) eyeliner pen to upper lash line
MAC Fascination to waterline

*FACE:*
Charlotte Tilbury Wonderglow Beauty Flash Primer
Chanel PLV
MAC P & P* Bright Forecast *Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Guerlain *Terracotta* Bronzing Powder 07 over Coffee Walnut 
MAC *Stereo Rose* MSF to facial high points
Chanel JC *Innocence *(Pale Pink) Blush
Chanel  Chanel *Les Beiges *Healthy Glow Powder *No 30* 
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer ( *Pink)* *70* Tom Ford *Flamingo *(Cool Toned Hot Pink) lipstick

 

*NAILS*: Dior *BAR* (Black)) Nail Polish


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2014)

Checking out the posts... Can we post just parts of the look eg lips, eye makeup?  I'm having an awful breakout


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]The temperature is much cooler---though technically still summer, it feels more like fall.  I started this week off more colorfully with Tom Ford's Burnished Amber e/s quad, Cheek Color & Highlight Duo, Softcore and what turned out to be am amazing lip combo---MAC's Have to Have It lip pencil, Tom Ford's Negligee lipstick and Tom Ford's lip glass in Pink Quilt---love, love, love this lip trio.  It appears rosy born on me.[/COLOR]


  Vavavavoom!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's a cranky 13 year old lil guy who I found back in 2001 stuck in a shrub in my front yard and just couldn't not keep. He's been my little buddy all these years and I don't know what I'd do without him.
> 
> Here's a pic of him from around last year I took of him mooching food. He tries to get your attention by doing that thing with his foot or he just stares you down until you look at him and then he looks down to the floor and back up as if he's trying to tell you to drop a little his way. lol His little face used to be all black when he was a puppy.


  Look at that face! Aw


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I'm having an awful breakout






 YAY!!!  Hi AWS!!  Absolutely.  Share whatever you like about your look (s).  Photos are fun but NOT required!!!
    So glad to have you here!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Vavavavoom!


 LOL....thank you AWS.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] YAY!!!  Hi AWS!!  Absolutely.  Share whatever you like about your look (s).  Photos are fun but [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]NOT required!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]    So glad to have you here!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@] :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @Medgal07 :-D


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2014)

Saturday I wore pleasure bomb for BCAM but it pulled red. 

  THis week I'll be doing pink looks and wearing my awareness necklace.  I'm looking forward to pulling looks together.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm cracking up at you all sneaking to shop.   I do the same.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Saturday I wore pleasure bomb for BCAM but it pulled red.
> 
> THis week I'll be doing pink looks and wearing my awareness necklace.  I'm looking forward to pulling looks together.






Yay Pretty 



 Welcome Home!!!! 




                                                                          I hope all is well!!
                                                                      I LOVE That Stamp!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Med!  I always miss you guys when I'm gone...  


  Although, I'm never truly gone, just quickly browsing. LOL  


What are some of you all's fave eye looks for pink lips?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> _[COLOR=EE82EE]I was in full-on pink mode today!!![/COLOR]_  [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=EE82EE]EYES:[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel IDO, *Impulsion* (Pastel Pink)  to lids as base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Tom Ford E/S Quad, *Seductive Rose*:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]        Rosy Pink to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]        Deep Plum to crease & lower [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]lash line [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]        Lavender shimmer to transition[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]        Pale Pink to highlight brow [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Charlotte Tilbury, *The Feline Flick* (black) eyeliner pen to upper lash line[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]MAC Fascination to waterline[/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487]*[COLOR=EE82EE]FACE:[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Charlotte Tilbury Wonderglow Beauty Flash Primer[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel PLV[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Coffee Walnut SC, Guerlain *Terracotta* Bronzing Powder 07 over Coffee Walnut [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Stereo Rose* MSF to facial high points[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel JC *Innocence *(Pale Pink) Blush[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel  Chanel *Les Beiges* Healthy Glow Powder *No 30*   [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Skindinavia Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487]*[COLOR=EE82EE]LIPS:[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Sonic Pink* , Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer (  *Pink)* *70* [/COLOR] Tom Ford *Flamingo* (Cool Toned Hot Pink) lipstick
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]*NAILS*: Dior *BAR* (Black)) Nail Polish [/COLOR][/COLOR]


Sounds lovely, Meddy


----------



## sagehen (Oct 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks Med!  I always miss you guys when I'm gone...     Although, I'm never truly gone, just quickly browsing. LOL      What are some of you all's fave eye looks for pink lips?


 I love smoky eyes with pink lips or very neutral (flesh-toned lids, light contour in eye socket) with a THICK, black, winged liquid liner on top so the lips take center stage.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds lovely, Meddy


  Thanks much Naomi.  I hope you'll join us for a look or few this month---even if you just post lips and/or eyes.  Oh and of course I love your pretty pics at any 
   time!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I love smoky eyes with pink lips or very neutral (flesh-toned lids, light contour in eye socket) with a THICK, black, winged liquid liner on top so the lips take center stage.


   Oh me too Sage.  Smokey eyes w/ MAC's *Pink Plaid* or *Snob* lipstick was like a uniform me!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 6, 2014)

Y'all, I am going through a smokey eye and nude lip phase, so I think I will join in the BCAM activity with pink nails and clothes. At least this week. You know I want to wear Pink Pigeon at least once...and Moxie (this qualifies!)... and Nouvelle Vogue, and some others..


----------



## meka72 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you had a good start to the new week. I'm looking forward to a 3 day weekend so I've been doing the tootsie roll in my head all day. "this ain't the butterfly, it's the tootsie roll!"  Anyway, I was really proud of my eyeshadow today! I felt like I deserved to be in this thread with y'all experts. Lol. I didn't pick out this week's makeup so I'm still using last week's makeup:  Primer: Elta Md UV clear sunscreen Foundation: Mac MSF deep dark/dark deep  Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in café (applied to PIH) Setting powder: Surratt illuminating powder (applied all over face) Eyeshadow: Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette (shimmery pink shade to lid, matte cranberry shade to outer V and blended into the crease, matte brown blended into crease) Eyeliner: CoverGirl/Loreal gel liner Mascara: I forgot  Highlight: Dior Amber Diamond (applied to cheekbones and undereye) Facial mist: Boots No. 7 rose water toner  Lipstick: Mac Mystical lipstick  I will try to get my mascara on tomorrow. And some blush.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 6, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Y'all, I am going through a smokey eye and nude lip phase, so I think I will join in the BCAM activity with pink nails and clothes. At least this week. You know I want to wear Pink Pigeon at least once...and Moxie (this qualifies!)... and Nouvelle Vogue, and some others..


  Sage, have you received your lippies yet? I ordered NV and am unsure how it will look on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Y'all, I am going through a smokey eye and nude lip phase, so I think I will join in the BCAM activity with pink nails and clothes. At least this week. You know I want to wear Pink Pigeon at least once...and *Moxie* (this qualifies!)... and Nouvelle Vogue, and some others..






 Awesome Sage----and yes, all shades of pink and in the pink family count.  I have a different smokey eye that I love.  I found it by accident on You Tube.  You put a white e/s on the first 2/3 of the lid.  Then you put black diagonally from the outer 1/3 of the lid & slightly over the white.  Then you blend those like crazy.  Next you use a matte dark brown like MAC's Embark in the crease.  The same white that you use on the lid goes to highlight the brow.  To deepen the crease you smudge just a bit of black---I use Carbon into the outer vee.  You finish the look w/white or buff eyeliner to the water line.  It sounds awful but I get so many compliment when I wear this look.  On occasion I substitute a light pink for the white.

You know gang, we should have a *Smokey Eye Week* sometime????  We can share smokey eye looks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I will try to get my mascara on tomorrow. And some blush.


  Meka---butterflies & tootsie rolls



We practically did the same eye look with pink and cranberry/plum!  You go Meka!!  And I LOVE Amber Diamond.  
  Have you seen the Dior Holiday Highlighters?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello  I'm a novice and most times just wear moisturizer and maybe lipstick but for pinks like Chanel's Melodieuse, Enjouee, Fougueuse, Dior's Sunset and YSL's Rose Asarine and Corail Incandescent etc I like just simple black eyeliner (I'm not good with wings n things lol) or YSL's Couture Palette 9.   If I'm wearing navy blue I like a lipstick like Guerlain's Shalimar with a (navy/cobalt/midnight) blue and fuchsia eyeshadow look.  I'm going to try Dior's 3 couleurs Silver Glow with Givenchy's Rose D'Exception this week for PinkOctober    Today (my first BCAM post!) is:  Moisturizer Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre loose powder in Dore Chanel Affinite blush Chanel Melodieuse Rouge Allure lipstick


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Sage, have you received your lippies yet? I ordered NV and am unsure how it will look on me.


  I have received them and I plan to try NV tomorrow. I was going to try it today but I went with KvD Bachelorette. Go figure. I think that it will work. I just need to figure out a liner to go with it. I definitely think it will not look ashy, as I had feared. There is less of a white base in it than I anticipated.   





Medgal07 said:


> :cheer:   [COLOR=EE82EE] Awesome Sage----and yes, all shades of pink and in the pink family count.  I have a different smokey eye that I love.  I found it by accident on You Tube.  You put a white e/s on the first 2/3 of the lid.  Then you put black diagonally from the outer 1/3 of the lid & slightly over the white.  Then you blend those like crazy.  Next you use a matte dark brown like MAC's Embark in the crease.  The same white that you use on the lid goes to highlight the brow.  To deepen the crease you smudge just a bit of black---I use Carbon into the outer vee.  [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]You finish the look w/white or buff eyeliner to the water line.  It sounds awful but I get so many compliment when I wear this look.  On occasion I substitute a light pink for the white.[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]You know gang, we should have a *Smokey Eye Week* sometime????  We can share smokey eye looks!!![/COLOR]


  If we are voting, I am voting YES to Smoky Eyes Week! I have a short story to relate...I called myself giving Carbon a chance yesterday because it is in the Brooke Shields palette, which I like very much otherwise. I put on my Fergie WnW primer with shimmer because I wanted some dimension to the smoke. Packed Carbon on the lids and a little higher, blended out with Satin Taupe (also wanted to try this one because ppl say it's different in this palette, and it is, but not in a bad way). By the time I got to work, I had beautiful greyish-taupe smoky eyes. WHY, MAC, WHY can't Carbon either go back to the quality it was when it was the large single shadow with the twist off cap (dating myself, I know) or be substituted with Typographic in the palettes. It sucks now. It makes me sad to see my once-beloved Carbon the butt of jokes.  Today I went with a BCAM look! I will get back to the smoky eyes some other time.  FACE: Laura Mercier primers, oil free mixed with Radiance Lancôme TIU 24Hr, 470C EL Double Matte Powder, Deep (trying to use this up) NYX HD Concealer, Nutmeg (?) at some point, Iman blush in Peace will be applied  EYES: e.l.f primer, sheer WnW e/s, Nutty, on lids MAC e/s, Shag, in crease MAC e/s, Smut in outer v NYX fat black liquid liner pen Sephora Atomic Volume Mascara, explosive black  LIPS: KvD Painted Love l/s, Bachelorette, straight outta the tube - love


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


 YES!!  Affinite & Melodieuse look so good on you!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]YES!!  Affinite & Melodieuse look so good on you!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you :-D Go, Pink October


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

sagehen said:


> KvD Painted Love l/s, Bachelorette, straight outta the tube - love






Like you Sage, I have cried one too many tears over Carbon.  I now rely on black e/s from my other non-MAC palettes.  When I've been stuck using Carbon for a traditional smokey eye I've worn it over Blackground PP for a night look and Constructivist PP to tone down Carbon for a day look and the PPs tamed the fall-out from Carbon
I love this look.  I wasn't familiar w/Bachelorette so I looked it up---it's stop-traffic GORGEOUS!!!

Okay so we can look forward to a week/7days of *Smokey Eye Looks *from* Nov 1 - Nov 7(Unless you prefer Monday to Sunday), *and then we'll resume fall season inspired looks for the remainder of November.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Go, Pink October


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :weep:  [COLOR=EE82EE]Like you Sage, I have cried one too many tears over Carbon.  I now rely on black e/s from my other non-MAC palettes.  When I've been stuck using Carbon for a traditional smokey eye I've worn it over Blackground PP for a night look and Constructivist PP to tone down Carbon for a day look and the PPs tamed the fall-out from Carbon[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]I love this look.  I wasn't familiar w/Bachelorette so I looked it up---it's stop-traffic GORGEOUS!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]Okay so we can look forward to a week/7days of *Smokey Eye Looks *from *Nov 1 - Nov 7(Unless you prefer Monday to Sunday),* and then we'll resume fall season inspired looks for the remainder of November.[/COLOR]


  1. I am onboard for Smokey Eyes week. It is in the calendar. 2. I will have to use Carbon over a black base if I want to use it for a dark smokey eye. I thought about grabbing the new black Color Tatto pot or Blackground but I was trying to give it a chance to redeem itself lol. Luckily the look went well with the black and taupe outfit I wore yesterday. Poor little Carbon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

sagehen said:


> 2. I will have to use Carbon over a black base if I want to use it for a dark smokey eye. I thought about grabbing the new black Color Tatto pot or Blackground but I was trying to give it a chance to redeem itself lol. Luckily the look went well with the black and taupe outfit I wore yesterday. Poor little Carbon.






I learned the hard way, early on to use Carbon w/a good base---I had black tears and I wasn't even crying.  It was pretty bad.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have seen the Dior holiday highlighters but I'm staying away. I've set my heart on a couple of items from Guerlain's holiday collection. If I get those two things then I'm going to try to rein it in. Keyword: try. Lol.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Meka---butterflies & tootsie rolls[/COLOR]:lol:   [COLOR=EE82EE]We practically did the same eye look with pink and [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]cranberry/plum!  You go Meka!!  And I LOVE Amber Diamond.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  Have you seen the Dior [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]Holiday Highlighters?[/COLOR]:eyelove:


----------



## meka72 (Oct 7, 2014)

You're killing it this week, Sage! Btw, did you get that Becca radiant satin foundation? What's your shade?  I'm down for smokey eye week. But y'all might have to explain the smokey eye to me. I'm confused y'all. What's the concept? Is there a good YouTube video that demonstrates it? I've watched video after video, and searched and search the innanets yet I can't see, to grasp the smokey eye.   





sagehen said:


> I have received them and I plan to try NV tomorrow. I was going to try it today but I went with KvD Bachelorette. Go figure. I think that it will work. I just need to figure out a liner to go with it. I definitely think it will not look ashy, as I had feared. There is less of a white base in it than I anticipated. If we are voting, I am voting YES to Smoky Eyes Week! I have a short story to relate...I called myself giving Carbon a chance yesterday because it is in the Brooke Shields palette, which I like very much otherwise. I put on my Fergie WnW primer with shimmer because I wanted some dimension to the smoke. Packed Carbon on the lids and a little higher, blended out with Satin Taupe (also wanted to try this one because ppl say it's different in this palette, and it is, but not in a bad way). By the time I got to work, I had beautiful greyish-taupe smoky eyes. WHY, MAC, WHY can't Carbon either go back to the quality it was when it was the large single shadow with the twist off cap (dating myself, I know) or be substituted with Typographic in the palettes. It sucks now. It makes me sad to see my once-beloved Carbon the butt of jokes.  Today I went with a BCAM look! I will get back to the smoky eyes some other time.  FACE: Laura Mercier primers, oil free mixed with Radiance Lancôme TIU 24Hr, 470C EL Double Matte Powder, Deep (trying to use this up) NYX HD Concealer, Nutmeg (?) at some point, Iman blush in Peace will be applied  EYES: e.l.f primer, sheer WnW e/s, Nutty, on lids MAC e/s, Shag, in crease MAC e/s, Smut in outer v NYX fat black liquid liner pen Sephora Atomic Volume Mascara, explosive black  LIPS: KvD Painted Love l/s, Bachelorette, straight outta the tube - love


----------



## meka72 (Oct 7, 2014)

You look so pretty, AWS! I think this is the first time that I've seen a pic of you. Your makeup looks really natural. And I love those shoes!  





awickedshape said:


> Hello  I'm a novice and most times just wear moisturizer and maybe lipstick but for pinks like Chanel's Melodieuse, Enjouee, Fougueuse, Dior's Sunset and YSL's Rose Asarine and Corail Incandescent etc I like just simple black eyeliner (I'm not good with wings n things lol) or YSL's Couture Palette 9.   If I'm wearing navy blue I like a lipstick like Guerlain's Shalimar with a (navy/cobalt/midnight) blue and fuchsia eyeshadow look.  I'm going to try Dior's 3 couleurs Silver Glow with Givenchy's Rose D'Exception this week for PinkOctober    Today (my first BCAM post!) is:  Moisturizer Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre loose powder in Dore Chanel Affinite blush Chanel Melodieuse Rouge Allure lipstick


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2014)

meka72 said:


> You're killing it this week, Sage! Btw, did you get that Becca radiant satin foundation? What's your shade?  I'm down for smokey eye week. But y'all might have to explain the smokey eye to me. I'm confused y'all. What's the concept? Is there a good YouTube video that demonstrates it? I've watched video after video, and searched and search the innanets yet I can't see, to grasp the smokey eye.


  So, umm, I went to the site and got sidetracked by some other items, and did not get the foundation, and I felt like it's just as well because I have WAY too many bottles/tubes/compacts of foundation right now. I got lucky enough to get my hands on 2 bulk-sized bottles of the old formula ELDW Rich Ginger that actually matches my skin, so I feel like, for a change, I am good on foundation for awhile. I keep telling myself this and maybe it will sink in, yes?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Meka---butterflies & tootsie rolls[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well please rein me in with you.  I don't need another gold highlighter but the pink Dior highlighter is
  really pretty.  Unfortunately I heard the pink won't be released here.  I just ordered the Guerlain holiday 
  Météorites, Perles d’Etoiles & I'm trying hard not to look at anything else---for a minute.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

meka72 said:


> *I'm down for smokey eye week. But y'all might have to explain the smokey eye to me. I'm confused y'all*. What's the concept? Is there a good YouTube video that demonstrates it? I've watched video after video, and searched and search the innanets yet I can't see, to grasp the smokey eye.






Meka you are too cute!  I learned strictly via You Tube videos.  I'll post several of them next week so you have time to play before November---don't let me forget!  Once you get the basics down you'll have fun experimenting with it.  I eventually progressed beyond the traditional black smokey eye to navy and brown and dk green.  It's fun!!!  You can start with your *YSL Fétiche *palette!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

Tuesday's Pink Look

*EYES:*
MAC  Quite Natural PP to lids 
YSL E/S Quint, *Parisienne #07*:
 *Soft Pink* to lids
 *Berry* to crease & lower lash line 
 *Mauve* to transition
 *White Pink* to highlight brow 
 *Taupe* to inner corners
Charlotte Tilbury, *The Feline Flick* (black) eyeliner pen to upper lash line

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel *Double Perfection Lumière *Powder Foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over Coffee Walnut 
MAC *Blonde* MSF to facial high planes
Dior Rosy Glow Awakening Blush, *Pétale Petal *(Pale Pink) Blush
Guerlain Météorites *Dore 04 *as overall face powder
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Plum *Aqua Crayon to line & fill lips
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Viva *(Intense Fuchsia)

*NAILS*: YSL Rose Baby Doll (Bright Pink)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *So, umm, I went to the site and got sidetracked by some other items,* and did not get the foundation, and I felt like it's just as well because I have WAY too many bottles/tubes/compacts of foundation right now. I got lucky enough to get my hands on 2 bulk-sized bottles of the old formula ELDW Rich Ginger that actually matches my skin, so I feel like, for a change, I am good on foundation for awhile. I keep telling myself this and maybe it will sink in, yes?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> You look so pretty, AWS! I think this is the first time that I've seen a pic of you. Your makeup looks really natural. And I love those shoes!


   Thank you very much [@]meka72[/@]!  The shoes are these Brazillian brand, Piccadilly. They are over  five years old and only the heels are scuffed but I love the little ruffle at the back


----------



## sagehen (Oct 8, 2014)

Low-key BCAM face today...  FACE: LM Oil Free Primer ELDWLight, Intensity 5 Revlon Colorstay Powder, medium/deep, to set  EYES: WnW Fergie primer, Shimmer MAC Sable on lids and into crease MAC Smut/Embark, lightly applied to crease NYX Fat Marker, black, applied in a thick line and flicked up slightly at the edges Rimmel London brow pencil, 004Dark Brown Maybelline One by One mascara, Very Black  LIPS: NYX Purple Rain lip pencil KvD Painted Love lipstick, Backstage Bambi  I only applied this much because I have a meeting this afternoon. I do not want to be here.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi  Today I'm wearing: Moisturizer Dior 3 Couleurs Silver Glow palette Sample size of MUFE mascara  Givenchy Le Rouge Rose D'Exception   Excuse my boo-boos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   BCAM!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> BCAM!


   AWS---I love your look but you're like the serial killer who send body parts to the FBI



Just teasing---you look so, so adorable from head to toe!!!  So glad you're here!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You went brown & pink today Sage---As did I.  Love your candor!!!
> 
> AWS---I love your look but you're like the serial killer who send body parts to the FBI
> 
> ...







  More clues to come!
  Surrender the Audacious lipsticks and Meteorites and no one gets hurt lol


----------



## sagehen (Oct 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]You went brown & pink today Sage---As did I.  Love your candor!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]  AWS---I love your look but you're like the serial killer who send body parts to the FBI[/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=EE82EE]Just teasing---you look so, so adorable from head to toe!!!  So glad you're here!!![/COLOR]


  What was your face of the day, Medgal?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

Wednesday's Pink Look - The eyes were  dark but the rest of the look was a soft pink--I was feeling it!

*EYES:*
MAC  Quite Natural PP to lids 
Chanel E/S Quad, *Quadrille *:
Intense *Brown*, Matte to lids
*        Rosy Apricot* above crease   (Appears yellow-pink on)
  *Lavender Grey* to crease & lower lash line 
 *Golden Ivory* to highlight brow 
Charlotte Tilbury, *The Feline Flick* (black) eyeliner pen to upper lash line
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner Ambre Dore (gold) 

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel* Perfection Lumière* Foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over Coffee Walnut 
Becca *Rose Gold* highlighter to facial high planes
Chanel *Sakura* Blush, (Pale Yellow Pink)
Guerlain Météorites *Dore 04* as overall face powder
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC *Silly* lip pencil
Rouge Coco Shine, *Rendez-vous* (Yellow Pink) *87*

*NAILS*: Butter London's Alcopop (Soft Pink)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> More clues to come!
> Surrender the Audacious lipsticks and Meteorites and no one gets hurt lol









Good Belly laugh ASW!!!!  That was perfect!!!


----------



## meka72 (Oct 8, 2014)

I frequently get sidetracked on that site. Lol. I love foundation too and have too many in rotation and 2 unopened bottles. Yet I keep lusting for more.   





sagehen said:


> So, umm, I went to the site and got sidetracked by some other items, and did not get the foundation, and I felt like it's just as well because I have WAY too many bottles/tubes/compacts of foundation right now. I got lucky enough to get my hands on 2 bulk-sized bottles of the old formula ELDW Rich Ginger that actually matches my skin, so I feel like, for a change, I am good on foundation for awhile. I keep telling myself this and maybe it will sink in, yes?


----------



## meka72 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm so glad that you mentioned the Dior Holiday collection. Do you think the Dior shock 5 color eye palette is similar to TF burnished amber quad? I'm sad that I missed out on this even though I probably would have had to work the corner to pay for it. Lol.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Well please rein me in with you.  I don't need another gold highlighter but the pink Dior highlighter is[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  really pretty.  Unfortunately I heard the pink won't be released here.  I just [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]ordered [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]the Guerlain holiday[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  Météorites, [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]Perles d’Etoiles & I'm trying hard not to look at anything else---for a minute. [/COLOR]


----------



## meka72 (Oct 8, 2014)

Crap, I can't multi-quote from my iPad and am tired of posting separately. I've had a crazy few days of work and I'm cranky. Lol.   Sage, AWS & Medgal, you ladies look great!  Sage, your makeup doesn't sound like it is too much. It sounds just right.   AWS, I see that you like shoes as much as you like eyeshadow. Lol.   Medgal, you have such nice makeup. I always go google pics of your stuff and usually get mad because  stuff is limited edition. Thanks for offering to help me with my smokey eye. I need all the help that I can get.   Evidently yesterday, I left the house looking like a darker version of the eyeshadow bandit. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2742653/Eye-shadow-enthusiast-caught-red-handed-shoplifting-makeup-handfuls-beauty-supply-store.html. My coworker told me that she liked my pink eyeshadow but the cranberry matte shade was very apparent. I asked why didn't she tell me that I was running around looking crazy and she said that I didn't look crazy but the eyeshadow was very noticeable (read: I looked crazy). Today, I used a different, smaller brush and my eyeshadow looked better.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Evidently yesterday, I left the house looking like a darker version of the eyeshadow bandit. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2742653/Eye-shadow-enthusiast-caught-red-handed-shoplifting-makeup-handfuls-beauty-supply-store.html. My coworker told me that she liked my pink eyeshadow but the cranberry matte shade was very apparent. I asked why didn't she tell me that I was running around looking crazy and she said that I didn't look crazy but the eyeshadow was very noticeable (read: I looked crazy). Today, I used a different, smaller brush and my eyeshadow looked better.


  Thank you @meka72





  That lady's a real makeup addict, eh?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm so glad that you mentioned the Dior Holiday collection. Do you think the Dior shock 5 color eye palette is similar to TF burnished amber quad? I'm sad that I missed out on this even though I probably would have had to work the corner to pay for it. Lol.






Meka, I'd hold a bakesale for you before I let you work a corner!
       I looked at the Dior holiday palettes and Shock 5 and unfortunately, it's not even close to Burnished Amber.  You know, TF's Cognac Sable is really nice, 
       and it's still available.  I just ordered two of the Dior quints, *Cuir Cannage **(796) and**Montaigne (646)* that took forever coming state-side but they're pretty 
       nice.  I stalked stores for months waiting for them.  They're nice earth tones that can yield a ton of looks.  Check them out.  CC is my fav and the one I 
       wanted most.

        http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/08/dior-5-couleurs-eye-shadow-palette-796.html

        http://www.lullabees.de/2014/08/dior-fall-5-couleurs-646-montaigne-846.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Evidently yesterday, I left the house looking like a darker version of the eyeshadow bandit. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2742653/Eye-shadow-enthusiast-caught-red-handed-shoplifting-makeup-handfuls-beauty-supply-store.html. My coworker told me that she liked my pink eyeshadow but the cranberry matte shade was very apparent. I asked why didn't she tell me that I was running around looking crazy and she said that I didn't look crazy but the eyeshadow was very noticeable (read: I looked crazy). Today, I used a different, smaller brush and my eyeshadow looked better.


  Why thank you Meka!  I'm looking forward to Smokey Eye week in November!!  YOUR posts have now become my bedtime stories
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should grab some milk & a few cookies and I'll be all set!  You know my first thoughts about the makeup bandit were 1) is she on Specktra? & 2) did all this enabling drive her to that?

I don't always makeup in the best lighting because I'm in a hurry, or whatever but I've gotten in the car on a few occasions, looked in the mirror and nearly screamed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

For you Meka:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tom-Ford-Beauty-Eye-Color-Quad-Cognac-Sable/prod143440021_cat40960772__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat40960772%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D60%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod142580025&cmCat=product


----------



## aradhana (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Why thank you Meka!  I'm looking forward to Smokey Eye week in November!!  YOUR posts have now become my bedtime stories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yep. been there. the lighting in my room is currently very dependant on natural light conditions, so i usually have to remember to go look in the bathroom mirror before leaving the house.

  i'll try to do some pink tomorrow, for sure!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 9, 2014)

@aradhana: Bachelorette is WAY brighter than Love Goddess.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i forget mascara from time to time as well, and i find when i do it's super noticeable (to me anyway). a long time ago i use to never wear mascara, but i'm not sure how i got by...but then, i often feel that way now about blush too. i only started wearing it a few years ago, and all of a sudden my makeup collection EXPLODED!
> 
> *yay for the smoky eye week! looking fwd to it.*
> the eye look you've described sounds interesting...is it really a stark contrast? i'm always so scared to use white eyeshadow on my skin..which one do you use for this look?
> ...


  What a rewarding thing you're doing Aradhana!!!  That's really pretty special!!  

I think Smokey Eye Week will be a fun week.  In the look that I described I use MAC's White Frost or Gesso.  I found White Frost easier to work with.  

  I got caught up in the audacious lipstick craze but put the brakes on before I did too much damage.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thursday's  Look

*EYES:*
Chanel   IDO, Impulsion (Pastel Pink) to lids as a base
Chanel E/S Singles:
*Palpitation* *(Soft Rose) *to lids
*        Exaltation (Bright Pink) *above crease   
 *Hesitation (Pink Plum)* to crease & lower lash line 
 *Sensation (Ivory Pink)* to highlight brow 
Estee Lauder's Crystal pink highlighter to inner corners
MAC *Dip Down* to upper lash line
MAC Fascination to waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over Coffee Walnut 
Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 to facial high planes
Tom Ford *Wicked* (Raspberry Pink) blush
Guerlain Météorites Perles d’Etoiles* - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) as overall face powder
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel* Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, *Pink* *70*
Guerlain Rouge G lipstick *Geraldine* 77 (pink)

*NAILS*: Butter London's Alcopop (Soft Pink)

Chanel holiday highlighter




Guerlain Météorites







Butter London Alcopo Nail Polish


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks [@]aradhana[/@].  It's a great thing you are doing, helping those people in need.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@] that polish looks sweet


----------



## aradhana (Oct 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thursday's  Look
> 
> *EYES:*
> Chanel   IDO, Impulsion (Pastel Pink) to lids as a base
> ...


  those meteorites pearls look beautiful! are they awesome as they look?   i have one set, can't recall which ones but they are not LE. i was wondering if the difference is noticeable enough for me to justify another set....? last year i almost bought the pressed version of them...but then i told myself to run from the store!
  it was a bit like that moment when you're online shopping and you look at your cart full of random things, so you step away from the browser....sometimes i get emails from sites to remind me to come back and purchase the stuff i left in my cart...!


----------



## honybr (Oct 10, 2014)

Great looks everyone!  My pink look today is NARS Coeur Battant blush and MAC's Happy Go Lucky lipstick. Basic eyeliner and mascara.  Yes - I like bold looks, why do you ask?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 10, 2014)

honybr said:


> Great looks everyone!  My pink look today is *NARS Coeur Battant blush *and MAC's Happy Go Lucky lipstick. Basic eyeliner and mascara.  Yes - I like bold looks, why do you ask?  :haha:


  I am having skipper's remorse over this.  Umm, y'all, I need some support. If there is stock left when I get off work I think I NEED bu's of SiS, LVER, DG and maybe FR (it gives me Plum Dandy life in matte form!)  Someone tell me no.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Someone tell me no.






*NO, NO, NO Sage-----because next week they'll be other fabulous lipstick to buy.  I suspect that by *
*   the time you see **this it will be too late.  If I am too late and you did buy them---oh what the hell...just*
*   ENJOY them!!!*

*   I only got one---SIS.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2014)

honybr said:


> Great looks everyone!  My pink look today is NARS Coeur Battant blush and MAC's Happy Go Lucky lipstick. Basic eyeliner and mascara.  Yes - I like bold looks, why do you ask?






 There's nothing worn with bold looks Honybr!  I love your choices and I'm sure you looked lovely!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i forget mascara from time to time as well, and i find when i do it's super noticeable (to me anyway). a long time ago i use to never wear mascara, but i'm not sure how i got by...but then, i often feel that way now about blush too. i only started wearing it a few years ago, and all of a sudden my makeup collection EXPLODED!
> 
> *yay for the smoky eye week! looking fwd to it.*
> *the eye look you've described sounds interesting...is it really a stark contrast? i'm always so scared to use white eyeshadow on my skin..which one do you use for this look? *
> ...


 I think I missed this part of your question before Aradhana---The white and black shadows are blended 
   together a bit in this look but it's a small area of contrast that makes the look unique. I also forgot to 
   mention that I sometimes substitute a soft pink eyeshadow or the white.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> @Medgal07 that polish looks sweet


 Thank you AWS!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :nono:  [COLOR=EE82EE]*NO, NO, NO Sage-----because next week they'll be other fabulous lipstick to buy.  I suspect that by*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]*   the time you see *[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]*this it will be too late.  If I am too late and you did buy them---oh what the hell...just*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]*   ENJOY them!!!*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]*   I only got one---SIS.*[/COLOR]


  It was not too late...I was able to pass , with great strain, two malls with three MAC locations on the way home yesterday. I dreamt about them last night. I am held hostage by my love for lipstick!  OK let me go put on a face for the day lol...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK let me go put on a face for the day lol...






I'm so, so proud of you Sage!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2014)

Was at home today so no makeup but I swatched Chanel's Seduisante for the thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BCAM


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2014)

Saturday's  Look

*EYES:*
MAC   Blackground PP
MAC *All Woman e*/s Quad:
 *All Woman (Grey) *to lids
*         Brains & Brawn *above crease   
 *Black Magique * to crease & lower lash line 
 *Flawless Figure* (Pale warm shimmering white) to highlight brow 
Becca Opal highlighter to inner corners
Charlotte Tilbury *Flick* eyeliner to upper lash line
MAC *Fascination* to waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére Velvet *Foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over Coffee Walnut 
Becca *Opal* Highlighting Powder to facial high planes
Chanel *Pink Explosion* (Raspberry Pink) blush
Guerlain Météorites Perles d’Etoiles *-* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) as overall face powder
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC *Subculture*,  Lip Pencil
MAC *Snob* lipstick

*NAILS*: Butter London's Alcopop (Soft Pink)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> BCAM


 Oh that's so pretty AWS!  I looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's so pretty AWS!  I looks lovely on you!!!


  Thanks, @Medgal07 dear!
  You eye look sounds gorgeous


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks, @Medgal07 dear!
> You eye look sounds gorgeous







  Thanks AWS---I love this particular MAC palette.  The colors are pretty basic but they make great eye looks!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Saturday's  Look[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=EE82EE]EYES:[/COLOR]* [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC   Blackground PP[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *All Woman e*/s Quad* *:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]         *All Woman (Grey) *[/COLOR][/COLOR]to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]*         Brains & Brawn *[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]above crease  [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] [/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]      [/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]*Black Magique *[/COLOR][COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE] to crease & lower [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]lash line [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]         *Flawless Figure *[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] (Pale warm shimmering white) to highlight brow [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Becca Opal highlighter to inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Charlotte Tilbury *Flick* eyeliner to upper lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Fascination* to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=385487]*[COLOR=EE82EE]FACE:[/COLOR]* [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Perfection Lumiére Velvet* Foundation [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC P & P [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]*Bright Forecast*[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over Coffee Walnut [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Becca *Opal* Highlighting Powder [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]to facial high planes[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Pink Explosion* (Raspberry Pink) blush[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Guerlain Météorites Perles d’Etoiles *-* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer)  as overall face powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]Skindinavia Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] [COLOR=385487]*[COLOR=EE82EE]LIPS:[/COLOR]*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Subculture*,  Lip Pencil [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]MAC *Snob*  lipstick [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=385487][COLOR=EE82EE]*NAILS*: Butter London's Alcopop (Soft Pink)[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


  You just reminded me that I scored that palette at the CCO. Time to let it see the light of day again.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 11, 2014)

honybr said:


> Great looks everyone!  My pink look today is NARS Coeur Battant blush and MAC's Happy Go Lucky lipstick. Basic eyeliner and mascara.  Yes - I like bold looks, why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yeah, I need to pull it out myself.  



  Man Medgal has a great makeup collection....


----------



## sagehen (Oct 11, 2014)

[quote name="Prettypackages" url="/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/4350#post_2799807"   I say no because you can probably find some dupes in the Nars Audacious line. so I'd do that first.  Although, I'm sure they didn't have one for SIS, so go and get that one. LOL   I don't like colors like FR on me.  Something about that reddish-pink purple.  yeah, I need to pull it out myself.      Man Medgal has a great makeup collection....    [/quote]  1. I am taking a break from NARS though, so are you giving me permission to buy bu's. WAIT - OK, I will be strong.  2. I know...makeup and nail polish collections lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhhh I forgot I have that one.  I am a little afraid of it though. what do I wear with it?
> 
> 
> I say no because you can probably find some dupes in the Nars Audacious line. so I'd do that first.  Although, I'm sure they didn't have one for SIS, so go and get that one. LOL   I don't like colors like FR on me.  Something about that reddish-pink purple.
> ...


 Thank you Pretty.  Did you decide on your NARS lippies yet?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

sagehen said:


> You just reminded me that I scored that palette at the CCO. Time to let it see the light of day again.


 I think MAC did a good job with this one.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello   For our challenge I am wearing Yves Rocher " Rose Somptueux ".  Have a lovely Sunday ladies


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2014)

Lovely as always @Dominique33!  Yes, @Medgal07's cosmetic collection would be like touring a beautiful garden lol and she wears everything so well


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Saturday's  Look
> 
> *EYES:*
> MAC   Blackground PP
> ...








 Beautiful ! Pink Explosion love your choice ! I did a very simple makeup a pink lipstick


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Lovely as always @Dominique33! Yes, @Medgal07's cosmetic collection would be like touring a beautiful garden lol and she wears everything so well


Thank you : ) and yes I agree
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " touring like a beautiful garden " ! Such a collection !


----------



## aradhana (Oct 12, 2014)

i popped into the nars audacious lipsticks thread and wish i hadn't!
  everybody looks amazing in their lipsticks, but now i am lemming like 10 lipsticks.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

This afternoon I wore* Nars Roman Holiday *( I love the formula, I wish Nars had the ancient ones. Roman Holiday is maybe the perfect soft pink for the BCA, ), I will try and post other pink lippies, soft or bright.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  What a gorgeous, gorgeous pink Dominique!  #BCAM  You wear it well!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] What a gorgeous, gorgeous pink Dominique!  #BCAM  You wear it well!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you so much


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i popped into the nars audacious lipsticks thread and wish i hadn't!
> everybody looks amazing in their lipsticks, but now i am lemming like 10 lipsticks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 12, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i popped into the nars audacious lipsticks thread and wish i hadn't!
> everybody looks amazing in their lipsticks, but now i am lemming like 10 lipsticks.


  Too late!!! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Welllll, normally I'd say yes if the colors are you holy grail colors...  LOL BUT SIS is a lot like Riri Nude,  and I know I have dupes for LVER and DG, just haven't figured it out yet.
> *Um, no. LOL  I might try for some of the barney's exclusive... *
> 
> 
> Too late!!! LOL


 Way too many choices!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> This afternoon I wore* Nars Roman Holiday *( I love the formula, I wish Nars had the ancient ones. Roman Holiday is maybe the perfect soft pink for the BCA, ), I will try and post other pink lippies, soft or bright.


   I absolutely love how soft this pink is!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Sunday's  Look*

*EYES:*
MAC   Blackground PP
MAC *Meddy's Custom 15 MAC e*/s Palette (Greys & Blacks):
 *Parlor Smoke (*Mauve-Grey frost)to lids
*         Lady Grey **(Green-grey)*above crease   
 *Self Serve* (Deep Grey Satin) (o crease & lower lash line 
 *Flawless Figure* (Pale warm shimmering white) to highlight brow 
Becca *Rose Gold* highlighter to inner corners
Charlotte Tilbury *Flick* eyeliner to upper lash line
MAC *Fascination* to waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel Les Beige Healthy Glow FluidFoundation* 40 Beige*
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over Coffee Walnut 
Becca *Rose Gold* Highlighting Powder to facial high planes
Chanel *Innocence* (Pale Pink) blush
Guerlain Météorites* Dore 04 -*  as overall face powder
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC *Embrace Me*  Lip Pencil
YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Fuchsia Innocent* (Hot Pink) *27 *lipstick

*NAILS*: Chanel *Frisson* (Pink with Gold Shimmer) 543


----------



## meka72 (Oct 12, 2014)

You know how much I want Cognac Sable?!? I was thinking about getting Dior Cuir Cannage but then I got sidetracked with some new goody. Lol.    





Medgal07 said:


> :lol:  [COLOR=EE82EE]Meka, I'd hold a bakesale for you before I let you work a corner![/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]       I looked at the Dior holiday palettes and Shock 5 and unfortunately, it's not even close to Burnished Amber.  You know, TF's Cognac Sable is really nice,[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]       and it's still [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]available.  [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]I just ordered two of the Dior quints, [/COLOR]*Cuir Cannage * *(796) and* * * [COLOR=EE82EE]*Montaigne (646)*  [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]that took forever coming state-side but they're pretty[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]       nice.  I stalked stores for months waiting for them.  [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]They're nice [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]earth tones that can yield a ton of looks.  Check them out.  CC is my fav and the one I[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]       wanted most.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]      [/COLOR]http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/08/dior-5-couleurs-eye-shadow-palette-796.html        http://www.lullabees.de/2014/08/dior-fall-5-couleurs-646-montaigne-846.html


----------



## meka72 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you've had a great weekend. I'll be back later in the day to comment but I'm beat right now. Lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 13, 2014)

Todaý I am wearing YSL Kiss and Blush (8) on the cheeks and MAC Good Kisser on my lips


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Was at home today so no makeup but I swatched Chanel's Seduisante for the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful


----------



## katred (Oct 13, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i popped into the nars audacious lipsticks thread and wish i hadn't! everybody looks amazing in their lipsticks, but now i am lemming like 10 lipsticks.


  DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!!  I'm In love with the new formula and for the most part I don't find the shades too creamy. Some are more so than others, but generally they stay put.   I am absolutely in for smoky eye week. I love playing around with all sorts of shades for a smoky effect. I can't wait!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 13, 2014)

katred said:


> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!!  I'm In love with the new formula and for the most part I don't find the shades too creamy. Some are more so than others, but generally they stay put.   I am absolutely in for smoky eye week. I love playing around with all sorts of shades for a smoky effect. I can't wait!


  Seriously, doom is right...  Kate do you know if us Canadians have a way to get a hold of those exclusive shades?   Which shades have you gotten?  Yes, totally looking fwd to smokey eye month...actually my eyes look their best when at least a little smokey!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful


  It's a nice shade


----------



## katred (Oct 13, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Yes, totally looking fwd to smokey eye month...actually my eyes look their best when at least a little smokey!


  So far, I've only bought Greta (there's a link to pics/ review in my signature). I've swatched them all about fifty times thought, trying to choose which ones I want. The exclusive shades are at Holt's, but for some reason our location only got 9 of the 10- they're missing Vivien, which, of course, I desperately want. Not to enable you, of course, but I think that some of the warm, rich reds would look amazing on you...


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 13, 2014)

On my nails a bright pink from L'Onglerie a French brand :


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> On my nails a bright pink from L'Onglerie a French brand :


   Oooh, nice!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2014)

Today I wore Guerlain's Shalimar RA for BCAM (Excuse my breakout boo boos)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> This afternoon I wore *Nars Roman Holiday* ( I love the formula, I wish Nars had the ancient ones. Roman Holiday is maybe the perfect soft pink for the BCA, ), I will try and post other pink lippies, soft or bright.:kisses:


  I love that name; makes me think of "Princess Ann" on the Spanish Steps ;-)  NARS has some great names, like the geographical names and like Coeur Battant etc I'm not so crazy about the "sexy" names


----------



## meka72 (Oct 13, 2014)

I still can't multiquote but everyone's BCAM looks look and sound great! I went out of town over the weekend and didn't take any eyeshadow but I let my lipstick, Bite Beauty Quince lip pencil, represent for BCAM.And my mother gave me some pink pajamas (with the feet) and I wore that too.   I'm off to look up smokey eye videos on YouTube.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I still can't multiquote but everyone's BCAM looks look and sound great! I went out of town over the weekend and didn't take any eyeshadow but I let my lipstick, Bite Beauty Quince lip pencil, represent for BCAM.And my mother gave me some pink pajamas (with the feet) and I wore that too.   I'm off to look up smokey eye videos on YouTube.


  Cute PJs!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 13, 2014)

katred said:


> So far, I've only bought Greta (there's a link to pics/ review in my signature). I've swatched them all about fifty times thought, trying to choose which ones I want. The exclusive shades are at Holt's, but for some reason our location only got 9 of the 10- they're missing Vivien, which, of course, I desperately want. Not to enable you, of course, but I think that some of the warm, rich reds would look amazing on you...





meka72 said:


> I still can't multiquote but everyone's BCAM looks look and sound great! I went out of town over the weekend and didn't take any eyeshadow but I let my lipstick, Bite Beauty Quince lip pencil, represent for BCAM.And my mother gave me some pink pajamas (with the feet) and I wore that too.   I'm off to look up smokey eye videos on YouTube.


  oh oh!  thanks to you ladies i've added greta AND quince to my list!!!  @awickedshape shalimar lipstick looks beautiful on your skintone!  @dominique33 love the lips and the nails!  i didn't wear any pink today...but yesterday i did pale pink with aubergine. i think i used yogurt, quarry, smut and shadowy lady on eyes, and pink cult on cheeks...lips i used fashion revival. i was going to wear living legend, but decided i might scare my parents when i showed up at their place!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2014)

aradhana said:


> oh oh!  thanks to you ladies i've added greta AND quince to my list!!!  @awickedshape shalimar lipstick looks beautiful on your skintone!  @dominique33 love the lips and the nails!  i didn't wear any pink today...but yesterday i did pale pink with aubergine. i think i used yogurt, quarry, smut and shadowy lady on eyes, and pink cult on cheeks...lips i used fashion revival. i was going to wear living legend, but decided i might scare my parents when i showed up at their place!


  Lol  Thanks [@]aradhana[/@]


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i didn't wear any pink today...but yesterday i did pale pink with aubergine. i think i used yogurt, quarry, smut and shadowy lady on eyes, and pink cult on cheeks...lips i used fashion revival. i was going to wear living legend, but decided i might scare my parents when i showed up at their place!


  Those sound pretty! I bet Living Legend looks great on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

meka72 said:


> You know how much I want Cognac Sable?!? I was thinking about getting Dior Cuir Cannage but then I got sidetracked with some new goody. Lol.


 Cuir Cannage is so pretty but I haven't yet used it.  So much makeup, so little time and only one face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   So what's the new goody that sidetracked you???


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

All last week I wore Fusion Pink.  I had a breakout so I wore a lippie to camoflauge that. I forgot what eyeshadow I wore. 

  Tomorrow,I've planned to wear NV, All woman quad, and Legendary blush, but I might change that to At Dusk. 

  My next goal is to wear my blushes.  I have way too many colors that are alike. So I can't buy anymore blushes or lipgloss. Especially MAC glosses, they've been going bad fast.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  very pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i didn't wear any pink today...but yesterday i did pale pink with aubergine. i think i used yogurt, quarry, smut and shadowy lady on eyes, and pink cult on cheeks...lips i used fashion revival. i was going to wear living legend, but decided *i might scare my parents when i showed up at their place!*


    I was so in a pink & burgundy/burgundy family mood today.  I'm just ready for some dark lippies.  Maybe it's the weather---it was cool gray & rainy today 
   but it's supposed to be 80 degrees tomorrow and Wednesday.  I didn't want summer to end, but now I'm just ready for _one_ thing or the _other_!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhhh I forgot I have that one.  I am a little afraid of it though. what do I wear with it?
> 
> 
> I say no because you can probably find some dupes in the Nars Audacious line. so I'd do that first.  Although, I'm sure they didn't have one for SIS, so go and get that one. LOL   I don't like colors like FR on me.  Something about that reddish-pink purple.
> ...



1. I am taking a break from NARS though, so are you giving me permission to buy bu's. WAIT - OK, I will be strong.

2. I know...makeup and nail polish collections lol.[/quote]     Thank you Sage


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> On my nails a bright pink from L'Onglerie a French brand :





awickedshape said:


> Today I wore Guerlain's Shalimar RA for BCAM (Excuse my breakout boo boos)


Gorgeous colors ladies


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


 Wow----What a stunning pink!!!!  So pretty on you Dominique!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> All last week I wore Fusion Pink.  I had a breakout so I wore a lippie to camoflauge that. I forgot what eyeshadow I wore.
> 
> Tomorrow,I've planned to wear NV, All woman quad, and Legendary blush, but I might change that to At Dusk.
> 
> *My next goal is to wear my blushes.  I have way too many colors that are alike. So I can't buy anymore blushes or lipgloss. Especially MAC glosses, they've been going bad fast.  *






Yay Pretty!!!   I say that every time and I've purchased 4 new blushes in the past two weeks.  I'm doing a bit better resisting glosses.  I wonder if 
      they would last longer if you refrigerate them????


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty Dominique!
> 
> Great color for you AWS---and I love it with that cobalt blue!!!!
> 
> ...


  Nah, I think MAC changed their gloss formula.  Some of the newer ones smelled rank when I first got them, or a few months later, whereas some of older glosses still don't smell bad.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 13, 2014)

@Medgal: we always had new pj's every Christmas too! Funny, now that I am older, seeing pj's makes me think about product junkies lol. I may be one, but I won't say for sure.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

LOL Sage, it does remind me of product junkies...  I know I'm one.   

My Grandmother bought us PJ's every Christmas too.  It got to the point I didn't need to buy any, except for the sexy kind *bats lashes*  LOL


----------



## meka72 (Oct 13, 2014)

I may or may not have been doing the moonwalk and breakdancing to "Planet Rock" in my footed PJs. Don't act like I'm the only one! Y'all know the feet slide across the floor just right. Lol.   @Medgal, I think that I became distracted by another Chanel quad, tissé rivoli or mademoiselle. I have resisted thus far.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Monday's Look*

*EYES:*
MAC  Blackground PP
MAC *Chanel **Charming # 6706 ES Quint*:
         Bronze Dark Brown to lids
Dark Matte Purple to crease & lower lash line
   Bronze Kahki above crease
Metallic Beige to highlight brow 
         Soft Beige to inner corners
MAC Penultimate eyeliner to upper lash line
MAC Power Point Eye Pencil, *Grey Utility *​to just beneath the lower lashes
MAC *Fascination* to waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over Coffee Walnut 
Dior Amber Diamond Highlighting Powder to facial high planes
Chanel *Plum Attraction JC Blush* (Burgundy) blush
HourglassAmbient Lighting Powder, *Radiant Light * as overall face powder
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, Burgundy
Rouge Allure Luminous Intense *Rayonnante* (Pinky-Plum) *145*
 

*NAILS*: Butter London *Fruit Machine* (Pink Carnation)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL Sage, it does remind me of product junkies...  I know I'm one.
> 
> My Grandmother bought us PJ's every Christmas too.  It got to the point I didn't need to buy any, except for the sexy kind *bats lashes*  LOL
> 
> ...
















Both of those palettes are really nice!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Gee---and here I thought it was tradition !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL, ok, that made me smile and blush.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you [@]Dolly Snow[/@], [@]Prettypackages[/@] and [@]Medgal07[/@]!  Medgal, you know I have the cobalt pumps, too lol  [@]Dominique33[/@] looks show-stopping in GoodKisser   [@]meka72[/@] I loved the swatch of Tissé Rivoli and I like it well enough but it turns out I like Tissé Mademoiselle a lot more. They apply so nicely.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Oooh, nice!


Thank you  it's a bright pink !


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


Lovely


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 14, 2014)

Pink Power !










On my lips today Dior Diorific in Royale


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 14, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i didn't wear any pink today...but yesterday i did pale pink with aubergine. i think i used yogurt, quarry, smut and shadowy lady on eyes, and pink cult on cheeks...lips i used fashion revival. i was going to wear living legend, but decided i might scare my parents when i showed up at their place!


Thank you !


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Pink Power !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely, @Dominique33!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 14, 2014)

BCAM FOTD:  FACE: Boots No.7 Beautifully Matte primer UD De-Slick under and over foundation Stila Natural Finish Oil Free fdn, H, mixed with MAC F&B, C9 NYX HD Concealer, Chestnut (?), set with silica powder NYX Matte But Not Flat Powder, Caramel  EYES: WnW Fergie primer, shimmer WnW Melrose @ Night, as follows: browbone shade on lid, eyelid shade in crease, definer shade in exaggerated outer "v", base shade to highlight browbone NYX Big Fat liquid eyeliner marker, black Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, Explosive Black Rimmel London brow pencil, 004Dark Brown  LIPS: NYX lip pencil, Toast Sephora Luster Matte lip color, Mulberry  slightly off-topic, and apologies for sensitive, sentimental thought, but: One day this month, I am going to wear OCC Black Metal Dahlia lip tar. A member of Specktra, who was lost to breast cancer, recommended it to me. I came across it today, and I plan to wear it in her honor. That is all. I am not trying to threadjack.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice [@]sagehen[/@]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2014)

Today I used YSL Bleus Lumière with the super-creamy Dior Esquisse lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BCAM


----------



## aradhana (Oct 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love footed PJs---just brings back my childhood Christmas Eves---we always had new PJs to wear!!!
> 
> I was so in a pink & burgundy/burgundy family mood today.  I'm just ready for some dark lippies.  Maybe it's the weather---it was cool gray & rainy today
> but it's supposed to be 80 degrees tomorrow and Wednesday. * I didn't want summer to end, but now I'm just ready for one thing or the other!!!*


  i know really! i thought last week for sure there was going to be no more warm weather, and today was all sunshine and summery! 

  i had a pretty light and lazy makeup day today...resort kohl liner, blue opulash mascara, excite blush and viva glam vi. c'est tout!

  oh i made a list of audacious. i know this is theoretically the wrong thread to talk about it, but i just don't want to subscribe to that thread right now...

  anyway, i may or may not start with janet and leslie...


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i know really! i thought last week for sure there was going to be no more warm weather, and today was all sunshine and summery!
> 
> i had a pretty light and lazy makeup day today...resort kohl liner, blue opulash mascara, excite blush and viva glam vi. c'est tout!
> 
> ...


  Do IT!!  Subscribe!!! LOL   

I did my look today. It didn't work out well at all.  I don't think I like At Dusk blush. It didn't do anything for me, and Physical IT, is way to sparkly for me. I almost don't like the All Woman Quad. LOL
   On the other hand, I do love NV. 

  I'm trying to think of something for tomorrow.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Do IT!!  Subscribe!!! LOL      I did my look today. It didn't work out well at all.  I don't think I like At Dusk blush. It didn't do anything for me, and Physical IT, is way to sparkly for me. I almost don't like the All Woman Quad. LOL  On the other hand, I do love NV.   I'm trying to think of something for tomorrow.


 Did you wear a liner / gloss with NV? Details!


----------



## meka72 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you've all had a good day. I put on too much foundation this morning because I dipped the brush in the sale container. I was BUSTED y'all. I have for to redeem myself tomorrow. I wore liquid foundation today but will wear powder foundation for the foreseeable future. At least until my hormones get regulated and my face doesn't look like a damn chocolate chip cookie.   On the up side, I wore a hot pink blouse under my navy and white striped jacket coupled with a navy skirt and navy pumps.   @Sage, You and Medgal have such varied makeup stashes. Y'all are going to keep me broke. Lol. Also, I have BMD and would love to honor the Specktrette by wearing the lipstick whenever you do. Just let me know when.   @AWS, I love the lipstick that you've worn this month. I see I need to take notes. Lol.   @Dominique, love your pink lips and your pink kicks!   @Aradhana, it sounds like you had a lazy but cute day. Did you wear Illamasqua Excite blush? If so, I have it too and love it!  @PP, ot sounds like you went for a nice neutral look today. I'm sure you're being too hard on yourself. I KNOW you didn't look like a mummy the way yours truly did. Lol.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome Sage----and yes, all shades of pink and in the pink family count.  I have a different smokey eye that I love.  I found it by accident on You Tube.  You put a white e/s on the first 2/3 of the lid.  Then you put black diagonally from the outer 1/3 of the lid & slightly over the white.  Then you blend those like crazy.  Next you use a matte dark brown like MAC's Embark in the crease.  The same white that you use on the lid goes to highlight the brow.  To deepen the crease you smudge just a bit of black---I use Carbon into the outer vee.  You finish the look w/white or buff eyeliner to the water line.  It sounds awful but I get so many compliment when I wear this look.  On occasion I substitute a light pink for the white.
> 
> You know gang, we should have a *Smokey Eye Week* sometime????  We can share smokey eye looks!!!


  i am going to try this look tomorrow. i know it's not smokey eye week yet, but i'm afraid i can't wait. i'll still do the pink blush and or lipstick to keep with bcam though...


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you've all had a good day. I put on too much foundation this morning because I dipped the brush in the sale container. I was BUSTED y'all. I have for to redeem myself tomorrow. I wore liquid foundation today but will wear powder foundation for the foreseeable future. At least until my hormones get regulated and my face doesn't look like a damn chocolate chip cookie.   On the up side, I wore a hot pink blouse under my navy and white striped jacket coupled with a navy skirt and navy pumps.   @Sage, You and Medgal have such varied makeup stashes. Y'all are going to keep me broke. Lol. Also, I have BMD and would love to honor the Specktrette by wearing the lipstick whenever you do. Just let me know when.   @AWS, I love the lipstick that you've worn this month. I see I need to take notes. Lol.   @Dominique, love your pink lips and your pink kicks!   @Aradhana, it sounds like you had a lazy but cute day. Did you wear Illamasqua Excite blush? If so, I have it too and love it!  @PP, ot sounds like you went for a nice neutral look today. I'm sure you're being too hard on yourself. I KNOW you didn't look like a mummy the way yours truly did. Lol.


   :-D  I'm kinda bummed that Sephora.com no longer carries Illamasqua blushes; I like Lover a lot.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you've all had a good day. I put on too much foundation this morning because I dipped the brush in the sale container. I was BUSTED y'all. I have for to redeem myself tomorrow. I wore liquid foundation today but will wear powder foundation for the foreseeable future. At least until my hormones get regulated and my face doesn't look like a damn chocolate chip cookie.   On the up side, I wore a hot pink blouse under my navy and white striped jacket coupled with a navy skirt and navy pumps.   @Sage, You and Medgal have such varied makeup stashes. Y'all are going to keep me broke. Lol. Also, I have BMD and would love to honor the Specktrette by wearing the lipstick whenever you do. Just let me know when.   @AWS, I love the lipstick that you've worn this month. I see I need to take notes. Lol.   @Dominique, love your pink lips and your pink kicks!   @Aradhana, it sounds like you had a lazy but cute day. Did you wear Illamasqua Excite blush? If so, I have it too and love it!  @PP, ot sounds like you went for a nice neutral look today. I'm sure you're being too hard on yourself. I KNOW you didn't look like a mummy the way yours truly did. Lol.


    Thank you Meka


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 15, 2014)

Today I am wearing MAC " Haute Altitude "


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you


----------



## sagehen (Oct 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> ha!! no way josé! ooh:   is physical IT the purple/pink fluid line? i kinda like that one, though it's a bit too 'natural' as a liner on me. but as an all over lid colour it looks purdy with a dark blue or purple liner.... what's NV? gee i'm out of the loop!  i am going to try this look tomorrow. i know it's not smokey eye week yet, but i'm afraid i can't wait. i'll still do the pink blush and or lipstick to keep with bcam though...


  Smokey Eyes won't wait!!! Tee hee!  Today is our first REAL fall day, so please forgive me y'all, here is my face (my nails are pink though - Sinful Colors Southern Belle):  FACE: Boots No. 7 Beautifully Matte primer ELDW, Rich Ginger NYX HD Concealer, Chestnut Silica powder in t-zone and to set concealer under eyes EL Double Matte pressed powder, Deep MAC Mystic Blush (a lovely sheer, but pigmented coppery orange shade - it's what I always wanted Raizin to be)  EYES: WnW Fergie primer, Shimmer (on a mission to use this up - a little goes such a long way) MAC Brooke Shields palette (very glad I got this palette - it's great for various "wear to work" looks): Pretty on inner 1/3 of lid, Luscious on outer 2/3, Antiqued in crease, Persuade blended in outer crease Pixi liner, Black Cocoa Maybelline One by One mascara, Very Black  LIPS: MAC Vino OCC Black Dahlia (working my way to BMD, maybe Sunday)


----------



## aradhana (Oct 15, 2014)

is this a new shade or an old one?

  your last post about black metal dahlia has me intrigued by that lip tar. i'm not sure i can get it here unless i order online, but i'm going to check. i'd rather buy in person and save the shipping!!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> One day this month, I am going to wear OCC Black Metal Dahlia lip tar. A member of Specktra, who was lost to breast cancer, recommended it to me. I came across it today, and I plan to wear it in her honor. That is all. I am not trying to threadjack.








I was Googling something a while back and saw her. She's missed.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *is this a new shade or an old one?*  your last post about black metal dahlia has me intrigued by that lip tar. i'm not sure i can get it here unless i order online, but i'm going to check. i'd rather buy in person and save the shipping!!


  a very, very old shade. I can't even remember which collection it came out with. I have a better description than my previous one: it's as if Variety and Raizin had a baby.  ETA: OMG, apparently it came out in late 2004. I got it from the CCO, so it must have been early-mid 2005. I feel some kind of way about that.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> your last post about black metal dahlia has me intrigued by that lip tar. i'm not sure i can get it here unless i order online, but i'm going to check. i'd rather buy in person and save the shipping!!


  People trip over themselves trying to compliment me when I wear BMD. It is definitely a shade you should get. When it wears off it just gets a little lighter and loses some of it's shimmer, but it is still a beautiful shade. It wears extremely well. I've pretty much given up on lip tars except this shade. Pairing it with Nightmoth gives me the most complimentary result, but I picked up Vino last week so I'm excited to try it with that.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you've had a good day. I only worked a half day because I had a dr appointment. So my day was extra good! And I got a nap in too? Great day!  This what I wore today:  Primer:  Elta MD UV clear sunscreen Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in ginger applied to undereye and cafe applied to PIH Foundation: Bare Minerals Powder foundation in ??? Blush: Mac Sunset Beach pink ombré blush Highlighter: EL Shimmering Sands to cheekbones Eyeshadow:  Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette:  shimmery dark pink shade to lid, cranberry matte shade to outer "V" and into crease and matte dark brown matte shade in crease  (I'm a one trick pony) Liner: CoverGirl/Revlon gel liner Mascara: none as usual Lips: Revlon ColorStay lipgloss in Bordeaux


----------



## aradhana (Oct 15, 2014)

MissTT said:


> People trip over themselves trying to compliment me when I wear BMD. It is definitely a shade you should get. When it wears off it just gets a little lighter and loses some of it's shimmer, but it is still a beautiful shade. It wears extremely well. I've pretty much given up on lip tars except this shade. Pairing it with Nightmoth gives me the most complimentary result, but I picked up Vino last week so I'm excited to try it with that.


  missTT!!! long time no see! how've you been?

  you ladies have me sold on BMD. especially with the visual of people tripping all around you trying to compliment you on your lips...kind of like those old tv adverts for impulse body spray....


----------



## aradhana (Oct 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Lips: Revlon ColorStay lipgloss in Bordeaux


  what is PIH?


----------



## aradhana (Oct 15, 2014)

Another lazy makeup day for me...well, the eyes i did the black/white smokey eye using a l'oreal colour riche quad in 'incredible grey'.

  I didn't really have any frosty whites i thought would do the trick so i picked up this quad yesterday at the drugstore. for $7, it's A-ok. The black shadow could be a little more pigmented, but i was able to do a sufficiently smokey look, and combined it with spiced chocolate from the cult of cherry quad as a transition colour.

  The sponge applicator has to go however. It's been a while since I used one of those! I kind of just did it for old times sake!

  Anyway I also used hibiscus kiss for blush, and a l'oreal serum lipstick in light chocolate. For BCAM I came home and tried on my new greta nars audacious lipstick. Yep. Just like that. I succumbed.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> what is PIH?


  Post Inflammatory Hyperpigmentation (aka dark spots resulting from pimples, scratches, etc). It is the story of my life these days since I stopped taking birth control pills and my skin has freaked out.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Another lazy makeup day for me...well, the eyes i did the black/white smokey eye using a l'oreal colour riche quad in 'incredible grey'.  I didn't really have any frosty whites i thought would do the trick so i picked up this quad yesterday at the drugstore. for $7, it's A-ok. The black shadow could be a little more pigmented, but i was able to do a sufficiently smokey look, and combined it with spiced chocolate from the cult of cherry quad as a transition colour.  The sponge applicator has to go however. It's been a while since I used one of those! I kind of just did it for old times sake!  Anyway I also used hibiscus kiss for blush, and a l'oreal serum lipstick in light chocolate. For BCAM I came home and tried on my new greta nars audacious lipstick. Yep. Just like that. I succumbed.


  I'm hopping on the Nars Audacious train this weekend. I have no clue which color to buy though. Probably a red. Can't go wrong with red lipstick.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Post Inflammatory Hyperpigmentation (aka dark spots resulting from pimples, scratches, etc). It is the story of my life these days since I stopped taking birth control pills and my skin has freaked out.


  Oh. I get those dark spots too whenever I have a break out or any kind of skin abrasion. My skin is basically like a map of my entire history of scarring... My acne scars tend to fade over time, but on certain bad skin days they seem more apparent for some reason!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm hopping on the Nars Audacious train this weekend. I have no clue which color to buy though. Probably a red. Can't go wrong with red lipstick.


  The store I went to had a very limited selection (only maybe 10 shades), and I could easily have bought 6 of them.

  You definitely can't go wrong with a red. 

  When I went to take a look I was wondering if I'd be expecting too much because of the hype...but they did not disappoint!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Oh. I get those dark spots too whenever I have a break out or any kind of skin abrasion. *My skin is basically like a map of my entire history of scarring*... My acne scars tend to fade over time, but on certain bad skin days they seem more apparent for some reason!


  This made me giggle, but only because I can I identify. It is the perfect description of what the scarring does to our face. Each individual mark took 9-12 mos to fade on my face. I'd only get 3-4 blemishes/month but imagine how many marks that made over the course of a year. It was so frustrating. A few years ago I was able to take Accutane for a few months and I am a change woman. The doctor said I had moderate acne, but severe scarring and she thought that was enough for a script. Now when I get blemishes they come and go quickly leaving no marks.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 15, 2014)

I got a script for EpiDuo but need to figure out how to work it into my regimen. I'm a little hesitant to use it because it has benzoyl peroxide in it and I can't have BP bleaching my clothes.   Chemical peels have helped significantly with PIH.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

For Breast Cancer Awareness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I've been wearing my pin all week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pink lips  MAC Nouvelle Vouge.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2014)

Today for BCAM I wore MAC's Mystical


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Today for BCAM I wore MAC's Mystical


  Pretty &  you're wearing the pin!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 17, 2014)

aradhana said:


> ha!! no way josé!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, that's the one.  It's Physical. LOL  I totally messed that up.  I have learned I really can't do glitter on my eyes.  It get's everywhere b/c they'll attach to the fold.  Plus with my contacts, I don't want to be bothered. I don't know what I did yesterday, but I had contact trouble all day.  I finally took a tissue and cleaned the inner rim of my eye.  They kept getting cloudy.  I won't even wear color on the inner tear duct.  I tried this and was walking around blind at a party b/c my contacts got cloudy. I look back at it and laugh. 



  I'm going out and thinking about wearing Poe tonite.  Any look ideas?   We need a look idea thread.  I post up one color, and everyone creates a look around it.   Ya know?  
  I'm also thinking about BMD since you all brought it up.  I've only worn that once. 


  MissTT, tell me about the latest  meteorites everyone is going crazy for?  are they worth it?  WHat so special about this one?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Pretty &  you're wearing the pin!


  Yup! Thank you [@]walkingdead[/@]


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm sorry.  I wore it with NYX toast liner. I love it.  It's a pretty soft pink. Someone said Mehr on steroids, and I can see that.   I'll take a lip shot this weekend.
> 
> Yes, that's the one.  It's Physical. LOL  I totally messed that up.  I have learned I really can't do glitter on my eyes.  It get's everywhere b/c they'll attach to the fold.  Plus with my contacts, I don't want to be bothered. I don't know what I did yesterday, but I had contact trouble all day.  I finally took a tissue and cleaned the inner rim of my eye.  They kept getting cloudy.  I won't even wear color on the inner tear duct.  I tried this and was walking around blind at a party b/c my contacts got cloudy. I look back at it and laugh.
> 
> ...


  I haven't seen them in person, but I beautyjunkie12 reported they were warmer. I'm going to swap my Dore balls. Tried them again today and I can't say they added to the look. I'll try the new balls if they restock on Sephora, but if not I'm sure I can live without them. I've never worn the Hourglass powders either. I've got Bobbi Brown Retouching powder in Peach and Yellow. Those finishing powders create a visibly improved finish.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey TT! Please let me know what you think of the meteorites because I considered picking them up. I should probably research how to use them first (setting powder v. Highlighter).   I need to check out BB retouching powder. How do you use it?


----------



## meka72 (Oct 17, 2014)

@AWS, I love Mystical and wish that's had purchased a backup. I figure that I could find a dupe in the Nars Audacious line.   @WD, whwre did you get your BCAM socks? I'd love to buy a pair.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

meka72 said:


> @WD, whwre did you get your BCAM socks? I'd love to buy a pair.


  Hi Meka!  I got the socks at Modells.  It was a packet of 5 pairs! ....all BCAM themed!


----------



## meka72 (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meka!  I got the socks at Modells.  It was a packet of 5 pairs! ....all BCAM themed!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Thanks! I don't think there's a Modells where I live but I'm going to see if Modells ships (if the socks are still available).


  I can do a CP for you... I'm going to the strip mall where it's at this weekend.  Let me know


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi [@]meka72[/@], you know what?  MAC lipsticks can be hit or miss for me so I didn't expect Mystical to be as nice as it is lol


----------



## meka72 (Oct 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I can do a CP for you... I'm going to the strip mall where it's at this weekend.  Let me know


  That's so kind of you! But that's okay. I think one of my coworkers (whom I don't talk to very much) is doing a BCAM fundraiser where she's selling BCAM merchandise. I'll probably pick something up from her. Thanks for the offer for the CP!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 18, 2014)

meka72 said:


> That's so kind of you! But that's okay. I think one of my coworkers (whom I don't talk to very much) is doing a BCAM fundraiser where she's selling BCAM merchandise. I'll probably pick something up from her. Thanks for the offer for the CP!


  Ok-- that sounds cool!  Post pics if you pick anything up


----------



## Anneri (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello hello! Anybody remember me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  We returned yesterday from our honeymoon, and right now I'm trying to get over the most horrible jetlag ever, just put the third load into the washing machine and trying to get used to normal life again. The life, you know, in which nobody makes you amazing meals, you don't have a pool outside your window, nor the ocean and a wonderful beach with the finest sand you can imagine, no little helpers who clean the room after you left it, no amazing adventures like seeing the sunrise from the top of a volcano, driving through a rainforest, swim under a waterfall, snorkel with little colourful fishes and seaturtles, ride a helicopter and being generally in the most awesome place on Earth!
  So, basically, I loved it. I really liked San Francisco though two and a half day was much too short a time to get to know it, but Maui? Amazing. Gorgeous. My vocabulary can't cover the experience. If you have the chance, go there. Also, the Andaz was the most perfect hotel I've ever been too.

  Needless to say, I didn't wear any MU. On most days it was sunscreen (a lot of it!), some brow gel, mascara and lipgloss. I hauled a bit at Sephora and Mac in San Francisco, but I got one np while on Maui and that was it.  I truly felt like on a MU break! I didn't even check Specktra! I've a lot of threads to read now... And I'll be picking up my pink game for the rest of the month! Np first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello hello! Anybody remember me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*It sounds wonderful, what a beautiful honeymoon !  *



*Anneri !*
  Back to reality, well maybe no fine sand or ocean but still makeup and hauls !


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello hello! Anybody remember me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your honeymoon sounds like it was awesome!  welcome back home!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 20, 2014)

BCAM face today!  FACE: Smashbox Photo Finish Light primer Becca Ever Matte primer on t-zone Becca Ever Matte foundation, Sienna BN loose powder, Clay MAC Coygirl blush  EYES: e.l.f eye primer, sheer MAC Malt e/s on lid, Shag in crease, Smut in outer crease NYX Fat Marker liquid liner pen, black, on top lid only Maybelline One by One mascara,Very Black Rimmel brow pencil, 004Dark Brown  LIPS: NYX lip pencil, Purple Rain MAC lipstick, Nouvelle Vogue  BTW, does anyone have another lip pencil suggestion for this lipstick? MAC Magenta, NYX Bloom?


----------



## aradhana (Oct 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> BTW, does anyone have another lip pencil suggestion for this lipstick? MAC Magenta, NYX Bloom?


  great look sagehen!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 20, 2014)

today i did a full look because i had to go and get an id photo taken...i think somehow i looked a little too made up. not for the photo, but when i went to the gym later on the makeup really hadn't budged, so i got some strange looks from the people who were there barefaced or with very little makeup. but it's not like i put the makeup on just for the gym class, so whatever.

  anyway, i had used my giorgio armani silk foundation in 7.5 towards the centre of my face, mixed with mac mineralize liquid in nc45 on the perimeter. i used my new(ish) hourglass dual ended face brush, which so far i really love. it creates a really nice finish, and i like the fact that i could potentially keep it in my bag without making a great big mess. 

  my bcam item was eurydice! i love how it looks like i drank kool-aid or ate a pink popsicle, not like a lipstick per se.

  i've been trying to train my ears for an oral french language evaluation i have to do, so i've been trying to listen to french videos on youtube. at first i was listening to people saying numbers and conjugating verbs, but it was a bit too simplistic, so i moved on to makeup tutorials! anyway i found a very good channel if y'all are interested in french makeup videos....


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> BTW, does anyone have another lip pencil suggestion for this lipstick? MAC Magenta, NYX Bloom?


  How did it look with Purple Rain.  I'm going to have to look in my stash of pencils and see what looks nice. So far I've only used Toast. 

  How do you like the NYX Fat Marker Liquid liner pen. 

  Is that BN Clay one of those BN Mojave powders you've talked about before? 


TOday I wore Pander me with NYX Ever lip pencil. It was a perfect match. This is a great fall color. I didn't like it at first, but I've totally gotten used to it. 
  I wore Make You Mine  blush. 
  And some really basic MUFE shadows.  A bronze color for the lid, dark matte brown in the eye, and a medium brown for transition. 
  Nars TM in Seychelles. I'm out of Lancome, and I think right now, that's my favorite. 


  I couldn't think of a look so I went for something basic.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 20, 2014)

aradhana said:


> today i did a full look because i had to go and get an id photo taken...i think somehow i looked a little too made up. not for the photo, but when i went to the gym later on the makeup really hadn't budged, so i got some strange looks from the people who were there barefaced or with very little makeup. but it's not like i put the makeup on just for the gym class, so whatever.
> 
> anyway, i had used my giorgio armani silk foundation in 7.5 towards the centre of my face, mixed with mac mineralize liquid in nc45 on the perimeter. i used my new(ish) hourglass dual ended face brush, which so far i really love. it creates a really nice finish, and i like the fact that i could potentially keep it in my bag without making a great big mess.
> 
> ...


  Sounds pretty! How do you like the GA Silk Foundation.  I wish Sephora still carried Illamasqua.  

  I'd like to see those videos.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 20, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> How did it look with Purple Rain.  I'm going to have to look in my stash of pencils and see what looks nice. So far I've only used Toast.   How do you like the NYX Fat Marker Liquid liner pen.   Is that BN Clay one of those BN Mojave powders you've talked about before?     TOday I wore Pander me with NYX Ever lip pencil. It was a perfect match. This is a great fall color. I didn't like it at first, but I've totally gotten used to it.  I wore Make You Mine  blush.  And some really basic MUFE shadows.  A bronze color for the lid, dark matte brown in the eye, and a medium brown for transition.  Nars TM in Seychelles. I'm out of Lancome, and I think right now, that's my favorite.    I couldn't think of a look so I went for something basic.


  1. It looked very ...demure. Hard to explain. It looked good, I would do it again and it was a perfect pull it together quickly look. I went to the doctor, ran some errands so perfect. I just can't help but wonder if it would look more...MORE, with Magenta or Bloom liners. Like their neon opacity would bolster the color, KWIM? 2. I really like the NYX pen. But the fat one is a very thick line (you know how, on I Love Lucy you see that thick line because of the fake lashes Lucy and Ethel wore? That kinda thick). I like it so for me it is a one-swipe pen. You need a sure hand with it for that reason. It is well-priced (better with a BOG sale from Ulta), lasts long and stays put.  3. Yes, Clay is a Mojave powder. I like it more than Topaz at this time of year, because I don't need the extra boost of red that Topaz gives me right now. I will be back to Topaz when I lose a little more Summer color. 4. I really like NYX Ever lip pencil. That little pop of purple makes this brown so nice and not "flat" on brown skin, ya know? BTW, if you like it, you might want to cop a couple - Cherry Culture is no longer selling that shade (they are liquidating a lot of stock of most brands - what's up with that) and it has been sold out on NYX for quite some time. I wonder if it is being quietly dc'd like a couple other favorites (Cola, I loved you so).


----------



## sagehen (Oct 20, 2014)

aradhana said:


> great look sagehen!


 Thanks aradhana! I like the lip shade you chose. I miss Illamasqua too. I was just getting ready to act on a nice wish list and poof! Gone from Sephora.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 20, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Sounds pretty! How do you like the GA Silk Foundation.  I wish Sephora still carried Illamasqua.
> 
> I'd like to see those videos.
> 
> ...


  ladies! you can still order illamasqua online from their website! and they regularly have small discounts. if you create an account, it also shows the price of products without tax, since they only charge their taxes to uk residents. the only catch is that (at least here in canada) sometimes when you do online orders from other countries who don't have agreements in place, customs charges taxes when the products arrive here. that said, i've never had that happen with my illamasqua orders.

  has anyone tried that gel liner pencil from benefit? thoughts?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> For Breast Cancer Awareness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How beautiful!  Breast Cancer Awareness is so important. Get your boobies checked everyone


----------



## Anneri (Oct 21, 2014)

Like I said, I did a pink (& blue) mani that eben matched my shirt!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> @meka72 I loved the swatch of Tissé Rivoli and I like it well enough but it turns out I like Tissé Mademoiselle a lot more. They apply so nicely.


   I think cobalt is my favorite blue.  I can only imagine how pretty those pumps must be!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Pink Power !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely look Sage!   

Not at all a threadjack.  This thread started on the basis of breast cancer awareness so it's totally 
  APPROPRIATE to honor a fellow Specktrette.  I think I mentioned LeeLee (Alicia) who lost her battle 
  with breast cancer in an earlier post this month.  I think it's special to honor someone in a way so 
  meaningful and personal to you...gone but not forgotten!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Do IT!!  Subscribe!!! LOL
> 
> I did my look today. It didn't work out well at all.  *I don't think I like At Dusk blush. It didn't do anything for me, and Physical IT, is way to sparkly for me. I almost don't like the All Woman Quad. LOL*
> On the other hand, I do love NV.
> ...






Pretty you need to start buying more makeup that you like/love!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

aradhana said:


> ha!! no way josé!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good one Dominique!!!!  It looks good on you!!  I totally forgot about this lipstick!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OCC Black Dahlia (working my way to BMD, maybe Sunday)


 Pink nails count !!!!  



I was tempted by that palette Sage but I had just picked up a few others---I didn't deserve it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


 Pretty AWS!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you @Medgal07!
  I have not worn pink this week but I have my brooch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  #BCAM


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Lips: Revlon ColorStay lipgloss in Bordeaux


 That must have been one _good_ nap Meka!!!!   I love the pink and burgundy look here!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @Medgal07!
> I have not worn pink this week but I have my brooch
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh  you're quite welcome AWS.  The ribbon brooch totally counts!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Another lazy makeup day for me...well, the eyes i did the black/white smokey eye using a l'oreal colour riche quad in 'incredible grey'.
> 
> I didn't really have any frosty whites i thought would do the trick so i picked up this quad yesterday at the drugstore. for $7, it's A-ok. The black shadow could be a little more pigmented, but i was able to do a sufficiently smokey look, and combined it with spiced chocolate from the cult of cherry quad as a transition colour.
> 
> ...


 Charlotte is a dark rich red!  Not enabling---just sharing because my grandmother, mother and sister are all named Charlotte.  It's only right that I let you 
  know how beautiful and luscious their namesake lipstick happens to be.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Chemical peels have helped significantly with PIH.


 That's good Meka.  I hope it works for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello hello! Anybody remember me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Anneri!  Welcome home.  Your honeymoon sounds divine!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

aradhana said:


> today i did a full look because i had to go and get an id photo taken...i think somehow i looked a little too made up. not for the photo, but when i went to the gym later on the makeup really hadn't budged, so i got some strange looks from the people who were there barefaced or with very little makeup. but it's not like i put the makeup on just for the gym class, so whatever.
> 
> anyway, i had used my giorgio armani silk foundation in 7.5 towards the centre of my face, mixed with mac mineralize liquid in nc45 on the perimeter. i used my new(ish) hourglass dual ended face brush, which so far i really love. it creates a really nice finish, and i like the fact that i could potentially keep it in my bag without making a great big mess.
> 
> ...


   That's so cool Anneri.  Did you make those polishes?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Nice look Sage.  NV is gorgeous---I really should have it shouldn't I?  The only pencils I could think of are Embrace Me, More to Love is deeper & darker,[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   Beet is vivid reddish [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]pink, and then there's very dark[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] like Burgundy.[/COLOR]


  You need Nouvelle Vogue. You could really work it. Thanks for the recs...WHY did Embrace me not come to mind? I will definitely try it with More to Love - that does not get nearly enough wear from me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

​I think I'm all caught up now!  I wore makeup one day last week and that was Monday for my doctor appointment.  14 hours later I had a temp of 103 and a litany of other issues.  Yesterday was my first day up and about but I'm still moving slowly today w/a bare face and not too far from my bed.

Yesterday's BCAM look:


*EYES:*
MAC  Quite NaturalPP
*Chanel Mystère *#43 ES Quad:
         Golden Khaki to lids
         Dark Matte Khaki to crease & lower lash line
          Silver Taupe above crease
 Golden Ivory to highlight brow 

Charlotte Tilbury eyeliner, *Feline Flick*  to upper lash line
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner  *Or Blanc *987 ( White-gold) to waterline
Estée Lauder,* Heat Wave* Powder Gelee to inner corners

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére* Foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over CW 
Estée Lauder Highlighting Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave (*Pale gold-champagne) to facial high planes
Tom Ford *Narcissist Blush* (Magenta pink)
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark Secret *overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites *Perles*, *d’Etoiles *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) light dusting over DS
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil,
*YSL *Rouge Pur Couture, *Fuchsia Innocent* # 27 (Hot Pink) 

*NAILS*: Tom Ford *Black Cherry* (Reddened Black)

*OOTD*: Olive Green Tunic
            Print scarf in olive green, hot pink, cream & black
            Statement necklace w/hot pink, clear crystal & black stones
            Black leggings & Black Uggs, classic short


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope you are ok, [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## Anneri (Oct 21, 2014)

Hope you're feeling better Med!   No, didn't make the polishes myself. The pink with sprinkles is from Hard Candy and the blue one is Essie Find me an Oasis. I've to start making polishes again - haven't done so in a while!  And thanks to you, Pretty and Dominique for the welcome!   Also, my US haul!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hope you're feeling better Med!   No, didn't make the polishes myself. The pink with sprinkles is from Hard Candy and the blue one is Essie Find me an Oasis. I've to start making polishes again - haven't done so in a while!  And thanks to you, Pretty and Dominique for the welcome!   Also, my US haul!


  Nice haul!!! What's the Hello Kitty thing?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


   I am better, thanks Anneri.    Awesome haul!  Which Rouge G did you end up getting?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *You need Nouvelle Vogue.* You could really work it. Thanks for the recs...WHY did Embrace me not come to mind? I will definitely try it with More to Love - that does not get nearly enough wear from me.


 I think you're right Sage---between the color & the formula-----like what was I thinking




 My Embrace Me is very short because it's my go-to lip pencil for most of my pink lippies.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Sounds pretty! How do you like the GA Silk Foundation.  I wish Sephora still carried Illamasqua.
> 
> I'd like to see those videos.
> 
> ...


  It was hit and miss for me.  I couldn't get a smooth line no matter how much or how little product I used - always had to go in with an angled/line brush afterward.  Ultimately, I returned it.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm much better, thank you.  Last week, Meddy needed a Medic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's good to hear Med. I ended up with Geneva because I always wear corals, much more than pinks, but while it worked very well on Maui, I'm a bit miffed right now and wish that I#ve had chosen a more autumnal colour! I#m just craving wine and berry hues right now. Corals, not that much.


----------



## katred (Oct 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] I hope I can find the original /You Tube video of this look.  I'll start gathering a list of smokey eye vids---this should be fun![/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   *Do I need Greta?*  Charlotte should have a few more playmates don't you think?


  HELL YES.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2014)

Today I'm wearing: Moisturizer and a dot of Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint (Medium) The shimmery shade from Dior's Silver Glow 3 couleurs palette Nudestix Smoke eye pencil, and Chanel's Fougueuse RA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With my pin for BCAM


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> With my pin for BCAM


  Pretty!  I'm wearing my pin too-- everyday!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> It's a little shopping bag I got from the ABC store on Maui. I'm a big HK fan, and it's so cute with the little Lei and Hibiscus flowers!


  Cute!  I love HK  too!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Pretty!  I'm wearing my pin too-- everyday!


  :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> It's a little shopping bag I got from the ABC store on Maui. I'm a big HK fan, and it's so cute with the little Lei and Hibiscus flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear Med. I ended up with Geneva because I always wear corals, much more than pinks, but while it worked very well on Maui, I'm a bit miffed right now and wish that I#ve had chosen a more autumnal colour! I#m just craving wine and berry hues right now. Corals, not that much.


 Great choice Anneri.  Geneva has become a go-to coral for me, but right now I'm so there with you in craving berry & wine shades!  I blame that on today's 
  weather which is cold and rainy.  My color palette today reflects the same---gray, black, burgundy & pink for BCAM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2014)

katred said:


> HELL YES.






  Greta fell into my cart!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Pretty! I'm wearing my pin too-- everyday!


   # teamBCA Ribbon Pins  AWS & AD


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]How do like Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint, AWS?  Fougueuse is very pretty on you.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]  # teamBCA Ribbon Pins  AWS & AD[/COLOR]


  Thanks, [@]Medgal07[/@]!  I'm a bit conflicted on it. I'm mixing them to make a tinted moisturizer basically lol My skin is lighter and brighter without it but although it seems a bit darker, when applied it adds a nice warmth and eveness without looking "off" when compared to my neck! Odd. I thought at first I might also try Natural but I'm unsure and unexperienced with it. Although it is a totally different product I must say it is nicer than using Chanel's Poudre Universelle over moisturizer for me.  I hope there are no adverse effects re the alcohol.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 22, 2014)

My nod to BCAM is Milani Matte Baked Blush in Bella Rosa, applied lightly and blended well. I am wearing messy smokey eyes and nude glossy lips otherwise. That is how I feel. I am wearing grey and black too - my mood seems to be reflecting on the outside.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I hope there are no adverse effects re the alcohol.


   It almost sounds like it might be oxidizing on you.  Are you also using a primer w/it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> My nod to BCAM is Milani Matte Baked Blush in Bella Rosa, applied lightly and blended well. I am wearing messy smokey eyes and nude glossy lips otherwise. *That is how I feel. I am wearing grey and black too - my mood seems to be reflecting on the outside.*


 Exactly Sage!  I think I'll go cheer myself up by browsing makeup sites.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks, [@]Medgal07[/@]!  I'm a bit conflicted on it. I'm mixing them to make a tinted moisturizer basically lol My skin is lighter and brighter without it but although it seems a bit darker, when applied it adds a nice warmth and eveness without looking "off" when compared to my neck! Odd. I thought at first I might also try Natural but I'm unsure and unexperienced with it. Although it is a totally different product I must say it is nicer than using Chanel's Poudre Universelle over moisturizer for me.  I hope there are no adverse effects re the alcohol.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  It almost sounds like it might be oxidizing on you.  Are you also using a primer w/it?[/COLOR]


   No, I haven't found one, yet. When my skin is ok I just use moisturizer but with the breakout I was using the powder, too.  It's odd. It doesn't look "off" to anyone (made sure to ask indoors and outdoors) it just looks a bit darker than my natural complexion but nice and warm somehow lol  My only funny thing is about the shade but I feel Natural might be too light? Wish I could test it :-/  I'm in the sun a lot and I might feel my face getting "greasy" with Poudre Universelle but with this when I look, it just looks dewey (which I thought was a myth!). I've used the Météorites perles d'Etoile over it, too.  Good so far, just please be nice to my skin, Guerlain lol


----------



## aradhana (Oct 22, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It was hit and miss for me.  I couldn't get a smooth line no matter how much or how little product I used - always had to go in with an angled/line brush afterward.  Ultimately, I returned it.


  thanks - i might give it a pass. it's on special at the drugstore near me, where they give significant extra reward points for purchasing that eyeliner. i liked how intense it swatched, but it would be sucky in you can't control the line on the lid!

  i did a smokey purple look today...using victorian plum pressed pigment over top of half wild paint pot. i tried to use enchantment to smoke the outer corners, but that didn't work very well - it just didn't show up. these pressed pigments seem more stiff than the other ones i have. but maybe that will mean less fallout as well? anyway, i ended up using smoking (sparkly warm black) and shadowy lady eyeshadows to create some smoke under the brow in the inner corner, and nanogold as brow highlight ...you know like that old school droopy eyed look?
  for blush i used pink swoon and for lips petite indulgence creme sheen glass. (for bcam!)


----------



## sagehen (Oct 22, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *what's Poe?*  i don't know about the latest meteorites, but i definitely think all those meteorites and meteorite compacts should be tested in store on one's face. the effect is very subtle, and would depend a lot on skin type and undertone. anyway, they are crazy expensive, so it's probably a good idea to test it and make sure the effect is worth it! i find they kind of make one's face look flawless, but i prefer the compact to the pearls. (but since i had already bought one set of pearls when i found out about the compact, i never bothered to get it as well.)


  Girl, what's Poe?!? Only the unicorn chased by months at Sephora by many a Specktrite!  OK, really it's a metallic, matte navy blue lipstick from Kat VonD.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Girl, what's Poe?!? Only the unicorn chased by months at Sephora by many a Specktrite!  OK, really it's a metallic, matte navy blue lipstick from Kat VonD.


  Lol Figures I am out of the loop... But maybe that's a good thing! I am NOT going to Google it now....


----------



## Anneri (Oct 23, 2014)

aradhana said:


> what's Poe?
> 
> i don't know about the latest meteorites, but i definitely think all those meteorites and meteorite compacts should be tested in store on one's face. the effect is very subtle, and would depend a lot on skin type and undertone. anyway, they are crazy expensive, so it's probably a good idea to test it and make sure the effect is worth it! i find they kind of make one's face look flawless, but i prefer the compact to the pearls. (but since i had already bought one set of pearls when i found out about the compact, i never bothered to get it as well.)
> 
> ...


  Oh yeah, HK collection - those were the days! I still have a lot of that collection, I finished the lipglasses and one lipstick, but I never B2M'ed them. I think it was my fave collection, because it was the first that I was so excited for and read already everything here in the threads, though I was just a lurker back then. I even didn't go to work that day because I didn't want to miss it! Ah, memories!

  I totally agree with you on the Meteorites. I've one of the perm, loose ones. I got them for christmas from my in-laws, and (don't shoot me) I don't like them. I always have the feeling I'm not 'glowy' but an oil-slick when I wear them. I love their smell though. And they look nice on my MU set-up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh yeah, HK collection - those were the days! I still have a lot of that collection, I finished the lipglasses and one lipstick, but I never B2M'ed them. I think it was my fave collection, because it was the first that I was so excited for and read already everything here in the threads, though I was just a lurker back then. I even didn't go to work that day because I didn't want to miss it! Ah, memories!
> 
> I totally agree with you on the Meteorites. I've one of the perm, loose ones. I got them for christmas from my in-laws, and *(don't shoot me)* I don't like them. I always have the feeling I'm not 'glowy' but an oil-slick when I wear them. I love their smell though. And they look nice on my MU set-up!


 Gun-free zone.  No one will shoot you for not liking Météorites---diffferent strokes, etc.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Figures I am out of the loop... But maybe that's a good thing! I am NOT going to Google it now....


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, really it's a metallic, *matte navy blue lipstick *from Kat VonD.






I passed on that one Sage---blue lips at my age say *"**Resuscitate Me-I'm in Heart Failure!"*


----------



## honybr (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not sure how I missed wearing pink this week I wore NARS Sylvia which is a pinky/purple does that count?   I did convince my office to wear pink next week for BCAM so I was excited about that.   Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2014)

honybr said:


> I'm not sure how I missed wearing pink this week I wore NARS Sylvia which is a pinky/purple does that count? I did convince my office to wear pink next week for BCAM so I was excited about that. Hope everyone is doing well!






​Ahoy Honybr---it's always nice to see you, and hope you're doing well too!  We actually observe the entire month, and anything that you wear pink or in the pink family totally counts.  That includes clothing as well. We're doing a week of Smokey Eye looks for the first week of November.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, really it's a metallic, matte navy blue lipstick from Kat VonD.


  AHAHAHAHA   


  Meddy, it's not your age, it looks a hot mess on a few folks.  LOL


----------



## Anneri (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone has any ideas on how to wear Haute Altitude l/s? Dominique wore it earlier this month so I was reminded to wear it as well (I don't think I've worn it more than one or two times) but I'm stumped for ideas with what I should wear it.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, I actually tried to come up with a look for Haute Altitude today.

  Face: EL BB Cream in Light that is usually too dark for me, but I've still the Maui tan, so it's allright plus I wanted to use a product with sunscreen in it because I started with a BHA serum yesterday evening! My first! (Silly to be excited about a new skincare product?!) Coverage was a bit light so I put my beloved Mac Mineralize Loose over it.

  Eyes: I got a dupe of the Chanel IdOs the day before yesterday - Kikos new Supreme Eyeshadow. I've you've got a Kiko near you, get it!!!!!! It's a bit wetter than the Idos, but it's a third of the Chanel price. I got a wonderful green with golden shimmer - it's called Exquisite Jasper Green. I paired that with ED Legendary Lure, and used Espresso in the outer v and Kid as a transition colour. Brown liner, loads of mascara (L'Oreal Miss Manga - I got that in San Francisco because I recognised I had forgotten to pack my mascara and there was basically a Walgreens at every corner so I popped in and my jetlagged brain told me to get this for no reason at all - it's ok but very very very waterproof which came in handy later at the vacation).

  Blush: At Dusk with a bit of Lightscapade

  Lips: Boldly Bare l/l with HA. Hmmmmm. I don't know if I like HA. It's so 60ies baby pink and I basically don't know what to do with that. It didn't went so well with the eyes, so I just threw Hush Hush Rose l/g over it and called it a day.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2014)

Today I'm wearing my pin and: Moisturizer and Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint  Dior Blue Lagoon eyeshadow palette, and YSL Rose Asarine rouge volupte lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BCAM!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=poe+kat+von+d&rlz=1C1KMZB_enUS546US546&es_sm=93&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=QthJVLHlCsSTyASm8oCoBg&sqi=2&ved=0CCQQsAQ
> 
> 
> *devilish grin*
> ...


  Whoa--I'm not daring enough for that


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Well, I actually tried to come up with a look for Haute Altitude today.
> 
> Face: EL BB Cream in Light that is usually too dark for me, but I've still the Maui tan, so it's allright plus I wanted to use a product with sunscreen in it because I started with a BHA serum yesterday evening! My first! *(Silly to be excited about a new skincare product?!)* Coverage was a bit light so I put my beloved Mac Mineralize Loose over it.
> 
> ...


 It's so not silly to be excited over new skin care products.  After all, we have to take care of the canvas upon which we put our makeup!



I've always 
   loved all things beauty.  I opened the front door today to pickup some UPS pangs and forgot that I was wearing a GlamGlo mask.  Totally embarrassed 
   myself!

​   That cream eyeshadow sounds really pretty, as does the look that you put together.  Now you have me wanting to pull out Haute Altitude.  I vaguely recall 
   wearing it w/a smokey eye look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> BCAM!


   Oh that lipstick is so pretty on you AWS---love it!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Oh that lipstick is so pretty on you AWS---love it!!![/COLOR]retty:


  Hi, [@]Medgal07[/@]! Thank you, I like the YSL RV and RVS lipsticks a lot


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't wear makeup yesterday, but managed a full face today, Friday.

*EYES:*
MAC  Frozen Violet PP
*MAC All Woman* ES Quad:
         Dark Grey to lids
         Dark to Black to crease & lower lash line
         Brains & Brawn above crease
 Flawless Figure to highlight brow 
MAC Penultimate to upper lash line
MAC *Fascination* to waterline
Becca *Opal* highlighter, pressed to inner corners

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére* Foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over CW 
Becca Opal Highlighter Pressed to facial high planes
Chanel *Innocence Blush* (Soft pink)
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark Secret* overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites *Perles Du Paradis* light dusting over DS
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC * Embrace Me* Lip Pencil,
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Fougueuse 138 *(Bright Pink)

*NAILS*: Dior *Gris Montaigne* (Dark Gray) 707

*OOTD*: GreyTunic, Pink BCA Ribbon Pin
             Grey leggings & Black Moto Boots
             Silver Statement necklace layered w/delicates
             Arm Party - LV Black Leather Bracelet, Amalie Grey Stone Bracelet


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you, I like the YSL RV and RVS lipsticks a lot


   Me too AWS----very pigmented, great formula and long wear-time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2014)

In preparation for our *SMOKEY EYE WEEK* I've started compiling You Tube videos.  Here are a few, so far:


*Black & Brown*
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLnHGGxaTaM

*Smokey Eyes for Beginners*
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_aqWD_9gH8

*Natural Smokey Eye Look*
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSAweILjnpU

*Matte brown Smokey Eye*
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSfmEAC3GKc

Although you don't need a palette to construct a smokey eye look, there are a few that make it pretty easy;
   MAC Carine Roitfeld* Desert Camouflage *Palette

   MAC Carine Roitfeld* Jungle Camouflage *Palette

   MAC *All Woman* Quad

   YSL Couture Palette *Fétiche*

   Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow, *Poésie*


----------



## sagehen (Oct 24, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=poe...&ei=QthJVLHlCsSTyASm8oCoBg&sqi=2&ved=0CCQQsAQ   *devilish grin*   AHAHAHAHA      Meddy, it's not your age, it looks a hot mess on a few folks.  LOL


  I clicked that link and there are several specktra ladies in the results! That is all.  Take back what you said about Poe - it's dreamy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Take back what you said about Poe - it's dreamy!












_***singing----  Pretty got in trouble, Pretty got in trouble _


----------



## aradhana (Oct 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Well, I actually tried to come up with a look for Haute Altitude today.
> 
> Face: EL BB Cream in Light that is usually too dark for me, but I've still the Maui tan, so it's allright plus I wanted to use a product with sunscreen in it because I started with a BHA serum yesterday evening! My first! (Silly to be excited about a new skincare product?!) Coverage was a bit light so I put my beloved Mac Mineralize Loose over it.
> 
> ...


  i don't know what happened to @Prettypackages  - i tried to quote her link...there are some ladies definitely rockin that lipstick, but i am pretty sure i would not be able to pull that shade off! saved from haven to hunt that one down!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  and finally the makeup tutorials i was watching to practice my french comprehension...Cynthia Dulude on youtube:










  i passed my french evaluation, so...yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2014)

aradhana said:


> the look sounds really nice...especially the eyes!
> i wore at dusk just yesterday, but with deep brown eyes - maybe i will try it tomorrow with green now that you've inspired me.
> 
> did you get a waterproof miss manga? i have a regular one, and it is not that prone to staying put...and flakes!
> ...


  Yay is right!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]In preparation for our *SMOKEY EYE WEEK* I've started compiling You Tube videos.  Here are a few, so far:[/COLOR]   *Black & Brown* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLnHGGxaTaM   *Smokey Eyes for Beginners* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_aqWD_9gH8   *Natural Smokey Eye Look* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSAweILjnpU   *Matte brown Smokey Eye* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSfmEAC3GKc   [COLOR=0000FF]Although you don't need a palette to construct a smokey eye look, there are a few that make it pretty easy;[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   MAC Carine Roitfeld *Desert Camouflage* Palette[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   MAC Carine Roitfeld *Jungle Camouflage* Palette[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   MAC *All Woman* Quad[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   YSL Couture Palette *Fétiche*[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow, *Poésie*[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      [/COLOR]


  Thank you Med!  This is very helpful!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 25, 2014)

aradhana said:


> the look sounds really nice...especially the eyes! i wore at dusk just yesterday, but with deep brown eyes - maybe i will try it tomorrow with green now that you've inspired me.  did you get a waterproof miss manga? i have a regular one, and it is not that prone to staying put...and flakes!   looks good!  i don't know what happened to @Prettypackages   - i tried to quote her link...there are some ladies definitely rockin that lipstick, but i am pretty sure i would not be able to pull that shade off! saved from haven to hunt that one down!! :meh:    and finally the makeup tutorials i was watching to practice my french comprehension...Cynthia Dulude on youtube:       i passed my french evaluation, so...yay!


  Good job!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 25, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Take back what you said about Poe - it's dreamy!


  Oh no, I think it's awesome, and there are some specktra ladies rocking it in this link....  there are like 1 or 2 ppl I've seen it on,and I'm like, um... what did you just do?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Med! This is very helpful!


   Oh good WD.  I hope to have a few more to share before Nov1.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh no, I think it's awesome, and there are some specktra ladies rocking it in this link....  there are like 1 or 2 ppl I've seen it on,and I'm like, um... *what did you just do? *


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 25, 2014)

I need a smokey eye video for hooded eyes...   anyone have any good links for those?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I need a smokey eye video for hooded eyes...   anyone have any good links for those?


    I'll find one for you Pretty.  I'm part of that sister 'hood' too !


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Here you go Pretty.  Smokey eye looks for hooded eyelids. I haven't watched these yet so I hope they're good!  

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKi856FKzgA

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq3EB4NepKY

  http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/25422/smokey-look-for-hoodedmature-eyes/


----------



## Anneri (Oct 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'll find one for you Pretty.  I'm part of that sister 'hood' too !  :haha: [/COLOR]


  Me too! Me too! *jumps up and down* That's the reason why I can't wear winged liner - I've never found a way to do so!  I wore a - for me - quite elaborate look today but I'll post it tomorrow because it's already 10.45 pm over here and we had some drinks after dinner.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey ladies, I hope you're enjoying the weekend! This week has been a little more challenging so I didn't participate much. I did wear Nars Coeur Battant blush and Mac Mystical lipstick so I stayed theme for BCAM.   @Anneri, it sounds like you had a great honeymoon. Glad to have you back.   @Aradhana, congrats to you!  @Medgal, thanks for posting the links for the smokey eye tutorials.   I'm sure that I missed someone. I'll come back after my nap. Everyone "looked" great in the looks they posted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I wore a - for me - quite elaborate look today but I'll post it tomorrow because it's already 10.45 pm over here and we had some drinks after dinner.


    I just couldn't do it either so I gave up---it always looked like a broken wing!!!  




  I would love to read a drunken makeup post Anneri!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm sure that I missed someone. I'll come back after my nap. Everyone "looked" great in the looks they posted.







Hi Meka----ya did good!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Saturday's Look

*EYES:*
MAC  Quite Natural PP
Tom Ford *Nude Dip* ES Quad:
         Warm Dark Brown to lids
         Med Dark Taupe to crease & lower lash line
 Rosy Copper above crease
 Golden Champagne to highlight brow 
MAC* Penultimate* black liner to upper lash line
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Or Blanc *987(White-gold)
Becca *Rose Gold* highlighter, pressed to inner corners

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel Les Beiges *Healthy Glow Fluid 40 Beige*
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Coffee Walnut SC, Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* over CW 
Becca *Rose Gold* Highlighter Pressed to facial high planes
Dior *Rosy Glow Blush* (Petal pink)
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark Secret* overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites *Dore 04* light dusting over DS
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC * Embrace Me* Lip Pencil,
Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Geraldine* 77 (pink)

*NAILS*: Dior *Gris Montaigne* (Dark Gray) 707

*OOTD*: Lounge wear--in for movie night


----------



## Anneri (Oct 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Saturday's Look
> 
> *EYES:*
> MAC  Quite Natural PP
> ...


  That sounds gorgeous! What movie did you see?

  I spent the whole afternoon depotting a lot of Mac e/s. Now I've two new palettes! I like!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, here's a pic of that Catrice e/s. Isn't it gorgeous for a drugstore e/s?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi meka!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








.     Your look sounds really pretty!!!!  You've inspired me to use some of my MAC glitters during the winter holidays.

              We watched a crazy movie called 'We are the Millers.'  We just wanted some laughs.

​              That was quite a depotting party!  I always liked doing that because you get to control what's in the palette & where.
​              Which technique do you use to depot?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Very pretty Anneri!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


this is beautiful!


I just saw a video of a girl doing a wing, and instead of having it go up like this " /  "  she did hers straight out... kinda like this  ----   It looked good, but hard to explain.  I'll find the video.

  I don't hate my hooded eyes.  But I don't like the tutorials out there b/c almost everyone is doing it on "regular eyes" and it is hard to "see" how it should translate on my eye....



  As always, you all are rocking the looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> this is beautiful!
> 
> 
> I just saw a video of a girl doing a wing, and instead of having it go up like this " /  "  she did hers straight out... kinda like this  ----   It looked good, but hard to explain.  I'll find the video.
> ...






 Pretty.  I know what you mean about the perpendicular wing or flick.   I tried it but I'm afraid I'm just not good at it and gave up all together.  I think I'll 
   watch some of the videos and try again.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88frKwGfFos

  Here it is... tell me what you think.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88frKwGfFos
> 
> Here it is... tell me what you think.


 I just watched it Pretty.  I love her candor   



   She made it look super easy.  I think I might be able to do that.  I'm trying it this week.  Have you tried it 
   yet?  I'm going to watch the other videos that I found on wings & hoods too.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey Pretty, thank you for that link! Will watch ASAP!  Med, if you find any good tutorials, please share!  And here's how I did my depotting: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With a frying pan!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> With a frying pan!


 I posted a few links specific to the hooded lid yesterday.  Check them out.  I watched the one from Pretty and it's super easy!!!

   I don't think I've heard of the frying pan technique before.  At first I thought you were showing food that you were cooking.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday's Look
*EYES:*
Chanel IDO 
Chanel *Harmonie du Soir* ES Quad:
       Pink to lids
       Violet Plum to crease & lower lash line
 Taupe above crease
BronzeGold to highlight brow 
Charlotte Tilbury Feline Flick black liner to upper lash line, WINGED!!!!
YSL Desin Du Regard eye pencil, Black to waterline
EL Crystal Pink highlighter, to inner corners

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel Perfection Lumiére foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Tom Ford, Shade & Illuminate topped w/Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* 
EL Crystal Pink Highlighter to facial high planes
Tom Ford *Frantic Pink* Blush (soft pink)
Chanel Les Beiges powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, *Perles Du Paradis* light dusting over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel 
*Rouge Noir, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, (Burgundy)
Tom Ford Black Dahlia lipstick

*NAILS*: Chanel *Rose Insolent *(medium rosy pink)

*OOTD*: Black Skinny Jeans, Burgundy Print top. Black Moto boots, BCA Pink Pin


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

Pretty 



Where are you?  Holy cow...I did it Pretty.  I tried the wing from your video...It was easy and I didn't do too bad.  I'm excited to do it again to perfect it.  Woo hoooo


----------



## aradhana (Oct 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88frKwGfFos
> 
> Here it is... tell me what you think.


  thanks for posting that video!

  i also have hooded eyes - and this is generally the way i had been doing winged eyeliner since i was a wee gal...though i had no idea when i started that my eyes were 'hooded'. in the past few years i've tried doing the other method (upwards), but i usually have to draw crazy massive lines in order to get it to show up when the eyes are open! which can be a bit much sometimes and ends up looking more punky than pinup!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  so pretty! 
  you've made me realize this holiday i should use some of my glitters. especially the ones from last holiday collection, which have yet to see some usage!!!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 26, 2014)

today i wore a simple smokey look:

  - winged black eyeliner
  - l'oreal infallible eyeshadow in hourglass beige, all over upper lid, almost up to brow
  - showgirl (deep silvery blue) on upper lid
  - legendary black to depend outer third
  - raven kohl liner to lower lashline
  - black mascara (l'oreal miss manga)
  - pleasure model edb buffed into apples of cheeks
  - magnetic appeal to lightly highlight orbitals
  - chestnut lip pencil
  - tribalist lipstick (from style warriors collection)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm not very good with eyeliner, specifically doing wings, but I really ought to practice more. And try different types. I had a fine-point marker-type one that was good but I think I gave it away to a friend. The best I did was with the black eyeshadow in the YSL Fétiche palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> today i wore a simple smokey look:
> 
> - winged black eyeliner
> - l'oreal infallible eyeshadow in hourglass beige, all over upper lid, almost up to brow
> ...


 Good practice for smokey eye week Aradhana, and it sounds so awesome!!!!!  What's your preference, liquids, gels or pencil liners?


----------



## aradhana (Oct 27, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The best I did was with the black eyeshadow in the YSL Fétiche palette.


  There was a period of 6-7 years when i was in college/university where i transitioned from daily pencil eyeliner to liquid eyeliner, at first one that was the wand type, then to a cake liner with separate brush where you add water to. The cake with separate brush gave good control (line thickness, opacity), but i think i got bored of liquid liner since I was wearing it every single day! So once i finished it, i just stopped altogether wearing eyeliner for several years.

  Now that I'm well over my aversion I might buy one of the cake eyeliners again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The best I did was with the black eyeshadow in the YSL Fétiche palette.


  I posted several videos for smokey eye looks---good for ideas.  Pretty found a super, super easy video 
  for winged linger for hooded eyelids.  I watched it once, tried it and LOVE it.  I'm 
  not good at this stuff which attests to how easy the video instruction & demo were.

  I also posted several pages back, how I wear the YSL Fétiche palette---which has to be my all-time fav 
  palette for making smokey eye looks.

​  As for eyeliner, I think I like prefer liquid liner pens like MAC Penultimate and CT Feline Flick for wings 
  because it gives me better control.  I do like gel liners for just lining the upper lash 
  line.  I'm not good enough with wings yet to do them w/gel liners.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> There was a period of 6-7 years when i was in college/university where i transitioned from daily pencil eyeliner to liquid eyeliner, at first one that was the wand type, then to a cake liner with separate brush where you add water to. The cake with separate brush gave good control (line thickness, opacity), but i think i got bored of liquid liner since I was wearing it every single day! So once i finished it, i just stopped altogether wearing eyeliner for several years.
> 
> Now that I'm well over my aversion I might buy one of the cake eyeliners again!


    OMG Aradhana----I had totally forgotten about  the cake liners.  I guess I stopped using  them for no 
   reason other than it was just easier to have a liquid liner versus having to add water to liquify one.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I posted several videos for smokey eye looks---good for ideas.  Pretty found a super, super easy video
> for winged linger for hooded eyelids.  I watched it once, tried it and LOVE it.  I'm
> not good at this stuff which attests to how easy the video instruction & demo were.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh, totally forgot to post today's look!

  Face as usual, with Chanel Rose Initiale Blush and Lightscapade. 
  Eyes: Earthly MES all over with Blanc Type under the browbone. AAAAAANNNNND *drumroll* Blitz & Glitz fluidline for that winged liner!
  Lips: Good Kisser.

  I liked it a lot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh, totally forgot to post today's look!
> 
> Face as usual, with Chanel Rose Initiale Blush and Lightscapade.
> Eyes: Earthly MES all over with Blanc Type under the browbone. AAAAAANNNNND *drumroll* Blitz & Glitz fluidline for that winged liner!
> ...


  Wow!  Awesome look!  You're making me want to wear Lightscapade!  I have a feeling you're very good at making wings, Anneri.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow!  Awesome look!  You're making me want to wear Lightscapade!  I have a feeling you're very good at making wings, Anneri.


  Thanks Med! Thanks to Pretty's video tutorial I've started to up my wing game, wooot! I'm really excited to practise some more and get really good at it!

  I just love Lightscapade. I use it nearly every day because it's such a great highlighter for my skintone!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Pretty!
> 
> 
> OMG I think you just changed my MU life. I did it!!!!! And it looks quite good!!! YAY!!!! Thank you for posting this!!!!
> ...


  I think the frying pan is an _excellent_ idea for depotting multiple shadows.  I think the most that I've ever done at once was 3/4 and for that I used a lighter & 
   tweezer.

   Yay for winged liner!  





 I haven't even worn some of my holiday makeup items, and the spring stuff is popping up.  What the hell---it's still fall/autumn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Not to mention that I've not worn some 
   of last year's holiday stuff--***cough 3D gold glitter.


----------



## honybr (Oct 27, 2014)

My BCAM look yesterday:

  MUFE eyeshadow - D850 Nitro Pink (glitter pink on steriods)
  UD Perversion eyeliner
  L'oreal Mascara
  Illamasqua blush - Beg (subtle pink with brown undertones)
  MAC Calente lipstick

  The eyeshadow was super bright even for me.  I received lots of compliments so I just went with it.  Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

honybr said:


> My BCAM look yesterday:
> 
> MUFE eyeshadow - D850 Nitro Pink (glitter pink on steriods)
> UD Perversion eyeliner
> ...


  Wow Honybr---sounds like a phenomenal look!  Beg sounds really pretty too.  My Caliente lippie is super soft and frankly a mess, but I love the color so much!!!


----------



## honybr (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow Honybr---sounds like a phenomenal look!  Beg sounds really pretty too.  My Caliente lippie is super soft and frankly a mess, but I love the color so much!!!


 
  That's how my Caliente is turning.  I had to put on several layers and then when I tried to reapply I had to remove it and just start all over.  I wonder if it's the formula?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

honybr said:


> That's how my Caliente is turning.  I had to put on several layers and then when I tried to reapply I had to remove it and just start all over.  I wonder if it's the formula?


  Of course I thought /I had done something wrong but another lippie from that collex, Sheer Seduction is doing the same thing, so now I'm inclined to think it's 
   the formula.  I also have Altered Beige from that collex and it's fine, but clearly a different formula.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you've had a good day. Yesterday, as I promised @Sagehen, I wore OCC Black Metal Dahlia in honor of the Specktrette who lost her battle with cancer. I only cleaned the house  and did my hair but my lips were gorgeous!  This week, I'm wearing:   Sunscreen/Primer: Elta MD UV clear SPF 46 Foundation: MUFE pro finish in 174 Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Amande (undereye) and Cafe (PIH) Setting powder: Surratt Diaphane Loose powder in éclatant (I read that using a translucent powder would minimize transfer of foundation) Blush: Milani Bella Rosa (in honor of BCAM) Highlight: Mac stereo rose Lips: Nars Audacious lipstick in Fanny   I experimented with smokey eye looks last week. I did a cool look on one eye and a warm look on the other. I liked them both but would probably do the warm look for work. But I'm off to look at more videos.  ETA:  I forgot that I used Stila stay all day liquid liner (thanks to @MsTT for the recommendation in the sephora thread) to line my eyes. No mascara as usual. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I experimented with smokey eye looks last week. I did a cool look on one eye and a warm look on the other. I liked them both but would probably do the warm look for work. But I'm off to look at more videos.


   Hey Meka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was a really nice tribute!!!
  I love reading your looks because you use such a variety of products.  Fanny is gorgeous, BTW!!!

  I think what I like about smokey eyes is that they can be cool or warm, toned down for a day look or amped up for evening.  Smokey eye week will be a fun 
  week!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] I posted several videos for smokey eye looks---good for ideas.  *Pretty found a super, super easy video[/COLOR]** [COLOR=EE82EE]  for winged linger for hooded eyelids. * I watched it once, tried it and LOVE it.  I'm[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  not good at this stuff which attests to how easy the video instruction & demo were.[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  I also posted several pages back, how I wear the YSL Fétiche palette---which has to be my all-time fav[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  palette for making smokey eye looks.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]​  As for eyeliner, I think I like prefer liquid liner pens like MAC Penultimate and CT Feline Flick for wings[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  because it gives me better control.  I do like gel liners for just lining the upper lash[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  line.  I'm not good enough with wings yet to do them w/gel liners.[/COLOR]


  I must find this video! My eyes aren't super hooded, but enough that it makes winged liner a pain.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  Hey Meka   That was a really nice tribute!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  I love reading your looks because you use such a variety of products.  Fanny is gorgeous, BTW!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]  *I think what I like about smokey eyes is that they can be cool or warm, toned down for a day look or amped up for evening.  Smokey eye week will be a fun*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  week!!! [/COLOR]


  I LOVE smokey eyes. It's pretty much an everyday thing for me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Monday's Look

*EYES:*
Chanel IDO, *Impulsion* (Pastel Pink)
Chanel single E/S, *Palpitation (* soft rose) Lid to transition area
Chanel single E/S, *Sensation* (ivory pink) to highlight brow  
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick *black liner to upper lash line, WINGED AGAIN!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC eye pencil, *GraphBlack* to just beneath lower lash line & to waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel Perfection Lumiére foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Tom Ford, Shade & Illuminate topped w/Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Sculpt Powder* 
Tom Ford Blush Duo, *Softcore* Highlighter to facial high planes
Tom Ford Blush Duo, *Softcore* Blush  (terracotta on me & packs a huge punch!!)
Chanel Les Beiges powder as overall face powder
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
 
*LIPS:*
Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
Dior Rouge Dior, *Deauville*(Pink) 671

*NAILS*: Chanel *Rose Insolent* (medium rosy pink)

*OOTD*: Black Leggings , Black Tunic. Black Uggs, short classic, BCA Pink Pin, Pink & Black Statement necklace


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I LOVE smokey eyes. It's pretty much an everyday thing for me!


 What exactly do you wear Mandy.  I'm always wanting to try something new & there are so many variations.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Monday's Look
> 
> *EYES:*
> Chanel IDO, *Impulsion* (Pastel Pink)
> ...


  Sounds beautiful Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds beautiful Meddy






Hey Dolly!  Thank you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Dolly!  Thank you.


  Hey meddy how are you?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]What exactly do you wear Mandy.  I'm always wanting to try something new & there are so many variations.[/COLOR]


  What don't I wear? LOL. Navy blue smokey eyes are probably my favorite. I use MAC Prussian and Contrast a ton, and often add some light, shimmery blues and lavender in with it... like MAC Crystal. Vellum is also gorgeous with those shades. I'll use it on the inner corners and then lightly layer over the first third of the lid to blend with the darker blues and that blue/violet duochrome really pops.   I have also been doing a lot of rose/burgundy smokey eyes this fall. I really like those shades against my green eyes.  Oh, and the Lorac 3D Liquid Lustres... I've been loving using those dabbed on my lid to brighten up deep smokey looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey meddy how are you?


  I am well, thank you Dolly and trying to stay out of trouble!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about you?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] I love a blue smokey eye too.  I just happen to have all of the MAC shades that you referenced, so I'll be pulling those out for Smokey Eye week.  I'd love to[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   do a [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]different look [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]everyday of that week, including smokey brown, green & burgundy which I love so, so much.  Unless we do something like this I forget[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   about all of these fun looks & that's what it's [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]all about----FUN!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=EE82EE] I am well, thank you Dolly and trying to stay out of trouble!  :haha:  How about you?[/COLOR]


  Yay!! I can't wait for you to try it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> OMG I think you just changed my MU life. I did it!!!!! And it looks quite good!!! YAY!!!! Thank you for posting this!!!!
> *runs around dancing*
> 
> (Also I really had to laugh about the girl. She's funny! Not like all the other beauty bloggers/ YT gurus!)
> ...


  what is PIH? and Surratt, I haven't heard of that, did you like it?   Why don't you use mascara?   I was just looking at Fanny, she's sooo pretty!! 

  I can't wait to try that Stila liner!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love a blue smokey eye too.  I just happen to have all of the MAC shades that you referenced, so I'll be pulling those out for Smokey Eye week.  I'd love to
> do a different look everyday of that week, including smokey brown, green & burgundy which I love so, so much.  Unless we do something like this I forget
> about all of these fun looks & that's what it's all about----FUN!!!
> I am well, thank you Dolly and trying to stay out of trouble!
> ...


  Staying out of trouble doesn't sound like much fun meddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am good, just going through each day.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly make sure you post your smokey eye looks for November. 

  Oh and here is my eye ladies....


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> good idea!  Are those the shadows from Peacocky? IF so, are they hard to depot since they're softer and bigger?   I'm kicking myself for giving up that quad.   Moto boots! Hot!!  For some reason I picture you wearing heels only.    I'm so excited I posted something useful to the group. LOL  Instead of leeching all the tips I can get...    Hooded eye girls unite!!!    How do you all, or where do you all place your crease color?  I have the hooded eye with the fold, and I've been told to do it both ways.  Put the crease color a little on the hood, or directly under the hood.  I'll post my eye below.     I see I'm going to have to get this palette.  I finally googled Tom Ford Burnished Amber or whatever it is called... OMG...  that sucker is*was*  gorgeous.    OH YAY!!!  I'm so glad it worked for you guys...I'm excited!!!  I can't wait to try it.   I was rushing to work, as per usual, LOL, and didn't try it.  I used the RIRI WOO quad, I know I had similar colors but it was nice to have them together and NV lippie.  I also wore Desert Rose blush by mac.  This might be my fall blush... although, I'm going to find a something in Nars b/c MAC blush just falls off my face.  TO be honest, my makeup looked horrendous by the end of the day.   I had on YSL Fusion ink B60 (I had a sample) I thought this color would be too light, but it was ok.  MJacobs powder and MAC select cover up in NC45. I was a creasy, makeup faded mess at the end of the day. LOL, I have got to find long lasting products and work on my skills...   @sagehen  HELP? LOL      what is PIH? and Surratt, I haven't heard of that, did you like it?   Why don't you use mascara?   I was just looking at Fanny, she's sooo pretty!!  I can't wait to try that Stila liner!!!


  The Shades in the Tom Ford Burnished Amber quad are so beautiful.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Dolly make sure you post your smokey eye looks for November.   Oh and here is my eye ladies....


  Lovely!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Dolly make sure you post your smokey eye looks for November.
> 
> Oh and here is my eye ladies....


  I will be sure to get one in this week, if not then the weekend for sure.
  That is beautiful on you.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh I didn't do that. LOL  Thank you though.
    I was posting my hooded eye to get an idea on where people place their colors, especially the crease.  I've been told to do it both ways, above the crease a little on the fold, and under, directly in the crease, where it is slightly hidden.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> good idea!  Are those the shadows from Peacocky? IF so, are they hard to depot since they're softer and bigger?
> 
> I'm kicking myself for giving up that quad.
> 
> ...






 No--not just heels.  I run the gamut Pretty.  That was a funny remark about leeching



but so not 
   true Pretty!!!

    TF BA is definitely a nice palette---I think one of his best ones.  Cognac Sable is really nice too and is 
    still around.

   You know I love the idea of one or two eyeshadows & winged liner.  I have a friend who does just 
    winged liner, blush & lipstick & it's such a quick & fab look on her.

   You've always said that about MAC blush Pretty.  Sage to the rescue. 



 We need you 
   over here Sage.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh I didn't do that. LOL  Thank you though.   I was posting my hooded eye to get an idea on where people place their colors, especially the crease.  I've been told to do it both ways, above the crease a little on the fold, and under, directly in the crease, where it is slightly hidden.


  My eyes are just slightly hooded, but I like mine just above the crease, personally. I don't like hiding all that pretty color where no one will see it and I feel like it opens my eyes up more that way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Dolly make sure you post your smokey eye looks for November.
> 
> Oh and here is my eye ladies....






Whoa---sultry.  I love your full brows too!!!
            Forgot to note, we have the exact same hoods---Yay SisterHood!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I like mine just above the crease, personally. I don't like hiding all that pretty color and I feel like it opens my eyes up more that way. *Mine are just slightly hooded.*


 ​You're lucky Mandy--mine ar like the hood of a car!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh I didn't do that. LOL  Thank you though.   I was posting my hooded eye to get an idea on where people place their colors, especially the crease.  I've been told to do it both ways, above the crease a little on the fold, and under, directly in the crease, where it is slightly hidden.


Good tips I usually do the crease and blend upwards a bit and above the crease too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thanks Med! Thanks to Pretty's video tutorial* I've started to up my wing game, wooot! *I'm really excited to practise some more and get really good at it!
> 
> I just love Lightscapade. I use it nearly every day because it's such a great highlighter for my skintone!


   So much fun aren't they?  Now I'm wing obsessed.  I was watching TV and Taylor Swift was wearing 'the hooded eyelid' type wing.  Now I want to see a close 
  up of her to see if she has hooded lids.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]​You're lucky Mandy--mine ar like the hood of a car!!! [/COLOR]:lmao:


  Hahaha!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

I love the look of a hooded eye, though, even if they can be a pain. There is something sexy about them. Jennifer Lawrence has some beautiful hooded eyes. She is a great one to look at for makeup inspiration for hooded eyes because it is always on point. I also thought that was Renee Zellweger's best feature, but now she has a completely different face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love the look of a hooded eye, though, even if they can be a pain. There is something sexy about them. J*ennifer Lawrence *has some beautiful hooded eyes. She is a great one to look at for makeup inspiration for hooded eyes because it is always on point. I also thought that was Renee Zellweger's best feature, but now she has a completely different face.


    Now I'll be staring at people trying to ID hooded eyelids
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well for now I'm afraid to google Jennifer Lawrence because her nudies will come up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wrong hood might 
   be exposed! I'll have to check some magazines.  Thanks for that suggestion Mandy!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Now I'll be staring at people trying to ID hooded eyelids:shock:   Well for now I'm afraid to google Jennifer Lawrence because her nudies will come up:lmao: Wrong hood might[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   be exposed! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'll have to check some magazines.  Thanks for that suggestion Mandy!!![/COLOR]


  OMG! Hahahaha! You are too much, Meddy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> OMG! Hahahaha! You are too much, Meddy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Now I'll be staring at people trying to ID hooded eyelids:shock:   Well for now I'm afraid to google Jennifer Lawrence because her nudies will come up:lmao: Wrong hood might[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   be exposed! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'll have to check some magazines.  Thanks for that suggestion Mandy!!![/COLOR]


:lmao: oh meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh meddy


 Are you implying I'm naughty Meddy?  You would be correct!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Are you implying I'm naughty Meddy?  You would be correct![/COLOR]


Always naughty


----------



## aradhana (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Now I'll be staring at people trying to ID hooded eyelids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  pixiwoo have a couple of tutorials for hooded eyes - will go look for them...


----------



## aradhana (Oct 28, 2014)

oh and @Medgal07 lol re the nudies!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i like the cake liner where you add water best. but at the moment i have pencils and liquid/marker...to be honest i like all the options. they all have their uses! gels can go in the waterline...kohl pencils are easy to smoke out...
> this is a really good point. i recall having to be careful to wash my brush immediately after using it so that i could keep it in my makeup bag. but at that time, i wore pretty simple makeup - just liner, one shadow shade and mascara. i had no idea how to use blush, never wore foundation or even powder... anyway, i had more time to devote to the eyeliner back then!
> 
> i use a clothes iron. but also still do one at a time. i originally had used the lighter method and prefer the iron since the plastic does not actually melt.
> ...


  Yes exactly, that's what it's for.
  Thank you for getting back to me on Tribalist! Will have to check that one out at the counter next week.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2014)

My look today was lacking pink, but I loved it nonetheless. 

  Face was business as usual, with Chanel Accent blush (forgot how I loved this last year!).

  Eyes: I used the Peacocky e/s I depotted at the weekend. I put a purple base over my lid and layered Noir Plum over it. Paparazz-She went in and over the crease, Unflappable in the outer v and lower lashline. I used Orb as a highlight under the browbone. I again used Blitz&Glitz f/l for the winged liner and Miss Maga mascara. TOTAL success! 

  Apparently I've my MU mojo back, completely, that I lost at the beginning of the year. Experimenting with new colour combos is so FUN again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> My look today was lacking pink, but I loved it nonetheless.
> 
> Face was business as usual, with Chanel Accent blush (forgot how I loved this last year!).
> 
> ...


 Wow!!!!  This look sounds so amazing!  I'll say you have your makeup mojo back!!!!



Awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i like the cake liner where you add water best. but at the moment i have pencils and liquid/marker...to be honest i like all the options. they all have their uses! gels can go in the waterline...kohl pencils are easy to smoke out...
> this is a really good point. i recall having to be careful to wash my brush immediately after using it so that i could keep it in my makeup bag. but at that time, i wore pretty simple makeup - just liner, one shadow shade and mascara. i had no idea how to use blush, never wore foundation or even powder... anyway, i had more time to devote to the eyeliner back then!
> 
> i use a clothes iron. but also still do one at a time. i originally had used the lighter method and prefer the iron since the plastic does not actually melt.
> ...


 It's funny how things change.  I recall doing full-face makeup with so few products.  Now I've amassed an arsenal of makeup and have convinced myself that I need every bit of it!

  Absolute SisterHood---mine are the entire span of my eye as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> oh and @Medgal07 lol re the nudies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm getting my palettes ready for Smokey Eye week which starts this Saturday and I'm happy to add a new one to the mix---*Chanel Rêve D' Orient *which just arrived today!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=EE82EE]I'm getting my palettes ready for Smokey Eye week which starts this Saturday and I'm happy to add a new one to the mix---*Chanel Rêve D' Orient* which just arrived today!![/COLOR]


That's a pretty palette. I'm working on a smokey eye look today just for fun. I doubt it'll look good lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm working on a smokey eye look today just for fun. I doubt it'll look good lol


 ​Oh share! I'm sure it'll be fine!!!  Are you working from a video or winging it?  What colors are you using?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Reposting this which was several pages back:

Here you go Pretty.  Smokey eye looks for hooded eyelids. I haven't watched these yet so I hope they're good!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKi856FKzgA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq3EB4NepKY

http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/25422/smokey-look-for-hoodedmature-eyes/

In preparation for our *SMOKEY EYE WEEK* I've started compiling You Tube videos.  Here are a few, so far:


*Black & Brown*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLnHGGxaTaM

*Smokey Eyes for Beginners*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_aqWD_9gH8

*Natural Smokey Eye Look*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSAweILjnpU

*Matte brown Smokey Eye*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSfmEAC3GKc

Although you don't need a palette to construct a smokey eye look, there are a few that make it pretty easy;
   MAC Carine Roitfeld *Desert Camouflage* Palette

   MAC Carine Roitfeld *Jungle Camouflage* Palette

   MAC *All Woman* Quad

   YSL Couture Palette *Fétiche*

   Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow, *Poésie*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]​Oh share! I'm sure it'll be fine!!!  Are you working from a video or winging it?  What colors are you using?[/COLOR]


I haven't decided yet, I'm looking through my palettes. I'm winging it lol I am not great at doing eye makeup.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Reposting this which was several pages back:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Here you go Pretty.  Smokey eye looks for hooded eyelids. I haven't watched these yet so I hope they're good!  [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKi856FKzgA[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq3EB4NepKY[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/25422/smokey-look-for-hoodedmature-eyes/[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]In preparation for our *SMOKEY EYE WEEK* I've started compiling You Tube videos.  Here are a few, so far:[/COLOR][/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818]*Black & Brown*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLnHGGxaTaM[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]*Smokey Eyes for Beginners*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_aqWD_9gH8[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]*Natural Smokey Eye Look*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSAweILjnpU[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]*Matte brown Smokey Eye*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSfmEAC3GKc[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Although you don't need a palette to construct a smokey eye look, there are a few that make it pretty easy;[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]   MAC Carine Roitfeld *Desert Camouflage* Palette[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]   MAC Carine Roitfeld *Jungle Camouflage* Palette[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]   MAC *All Woman* Quad[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]   YSL Couture Palette *Fétiche*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]   Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow, *Poésie*[/COLOR]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][/COLOR]


I'm going to take a look at these. Thanks Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm going to take a look at these. Thanks Meddy


   I'm in the process of doing the natural/neutral one:  *Natural Smokey Eye Look *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSAweILjnpU
   It's super easy and I happen to have the shadows that she uses, but they're easy enough to dupe or just replace w/ your own preferences.
​   I did this years ago and totally forgot about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Tuesday's Look

*EYES:*
*Natural Smokry Eye*
MAC *Quite Natural *PP 
MAC  *Satin Taupe* to lids
MAC *Soft Brown* from crease to just below brow     
MAC *Vanilla* to highlight brow 
MAC *Feline* Kohl Power Eye Pencil,(intense black) to upper lash line, water line & tightline
Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond *Shimmer Brick to inner corners

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Guardian Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Tom Ford, *Shade & Illuminate* topped w/Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing *Powder *07 *over TF Shade Cream
Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond* Shimmer Brick to to facial high planes
Chanel *Jersey* Blush (soft pink)
Chanel* Les Beiges *powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, *Perles Blanc De Perles 00* (Snow White) light dusting over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC *Cork* lipliner
MAC *Snob* lipstick

*NAILS*: Chanel Frisson (Pink with Gold Shimmer) 543

*OOTD*: Blue Jeans, Soft Pink Sweater Black Moto boots, BCA Pink Pin


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] I'm in the process of doing the natural/neutral one:  *Natural Smokey Eye Look *[/COLOR]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSAweILjnpU [COLOR=EE82EE]   It's super easy and I happen to have the shadows that she uses, but they're easy enough to dupe or just replace w/ your own preferences.[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]​   I did this years ago and totally forgot about it.[/COLOR]


Thank you meddy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you meddy.


  Dolly I tried that one today and it's so easy---You can wear it with just about anything too.  I think I would even substitute a brown eye pencil for the feline and that would be pretty as well.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> what is PIH? and Surratt, I haven't heard of that, did you like it?   Why don't you use mascara?   I was just looking at Fanny, she's sooo pretty!!  I can't wait to try that Stila liner!!!


  Hey PP! PIH is post inflammatory Hyperpigmentation. It is much easier to type than "dark spots." lol. I'm usually on my iPad and hate typing on this thing.   Tony Surratt is a cosmetic line available at Barney's. I read about it somewhere and ordered it after reading a couple of reviews on it. I really like the setting powder although the packaging is interesting. You buy the compact and then buy refills so that helps with waste. There's a blush that I'd like to order but get sidetracked by other easily accessible goodies.   I usually do my eyeliner about 5" before I leave the house. Unfortunately, mascara falls by the wayside. But I did wear mascara today!  Are you ready for smokey eye week? I've been practicing and don't quite know how the week will work out. If there's a way to screw it up, I'll do it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Are you ready for smokey eye week? *I've been practicing and don't quite know how the week will work out. If there's a way to screw it up, I'll do it.*







Now, now Miss Meka---you're way too hard on yourself.  I tried one look today---the natural Smokey Eye--check out the video  of the same name. IT's super easy and conservative-work-environment friendly, if you use a black liner sparingly OR use a brown liner pencil which will totally soften the look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey PP! PIH is post inflammatory Hyperpigmentation. It is much easier to type than "dark spots." lol. I'm usually on my iPad and hate typing on this thing.   Tony Surratt is a cosmetic line available at Barney's. I read about it somewhere and ordered it after reading a couple of reviews on it. I really like the setting powder although the packaging is interesting. You buy the compact and then buy refills so that helps with waste. There's a blush that I'd like to order but get sidetracked by other easily accessible goodies.   I usually do my eyeliner about 5" before I leave the house. Unfortunately, mascara falls by the wayside. But I did wear mascara today!  Are you ready for smokey eye week? I've been practicing and don't quite know how the week will work out. If there's a way to screw it up, I'll do it.


Babe take your time and breath. It'll look fantastic. No one is going to criticize your work babe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

I tried to do the smokey eye, I got half way and couldn't finish due to life. I will try again tomorrow


----------



## Anneri (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a bit of a FOTD fail today - I was running super late and had to throw on the easiest thing there was, because I was seriously running out of time. So I just threw a bit of Superwatt on, lined that with my trusty EL liner, and put a bit of Berry Cheekpop Blush (Clinique) on and TF Indian Rose. Berry and Indian Rose and Superwatt didn't go along that well - the mix of warm and cold colours - so I put a bit of Legendary blush over Berry in the last minute and looked pretty decent.

  But this afternoon I managed to put something on my nails that's at the same time pink and Halloween - will post a pic tomorrow when there's light again. (That's the thing I hate during winter and autumn - why does it has to be dark so early?!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I had a bit of a FOTD fail today - I was running super late and had to throw on the easiest thing there was, because I was seriously running out of time. So I just threw a bit of Superwatt on, lined that with my trusty EL liner, and put a bit of Berry Cheekpop Blush (Clinique) on and TF Indian Rose. Berry and Indian Rose and Superwatt didn't go along that well - the mix of warm and cold colours - so I put a bit of Legendary blush over Berry in the last minute and looked pretty decent.
> 
> But this afternoon I managed to put something on my nails that's at the same time pink and Halloween - will post a pic tomorrow when there's light again. (That's the thing I hate during winter and autumn - why does it has to be dark so early?!)


 I've had those days too Anneri.  It's funny how the cheeks or lips can make all the difference.   I'm looking forward to seeing your Halloween mani!!!
​   I just rearranged my room so my makeup center is away from the heat and closer to a window for more natural light, and I have to make sure I put on my 
   makeup early enough to make good use of it.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2014)

Dropping in for a quick BCAM face (as an aside, nails are polished Essie Tour De Finance, with an accent nail of OPI black satin topped with Essie Belugaria (love the pink hex glitter)):  Face: ELDW, Rich Ginger, 6W1 NYX HD concealer, 08 (Chestnut?) silica powder to set under eyes EL Double Matte powder, Deep, all over MAC blush, Her Blooming Cheek  Eyes: UD Naked2 palette, silvery taupe eyes (I know it was pistol on the lids, and that's all I remember) Pixi Black Black liner, top lash line Rimmel liner, Sparkle Blue on bottom lash line (go KC Royals!) Maybelline One by One mascara, Very Black  LIPS: MAC lipstick, Glam


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

sagehen said:


> MAC lipstick, Glam


  Awesome.  I want to see your nails!!!  KC is killing it!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't want to admit this in another thread, but...ummm, I may have bought a GANG of eyeshadow palettes this week with all these 20% off sales going on. Y'all, I have a problem. I am done for the year (if we are being real, for LIFE!).  I just got a BU of All My Purple Life lipglass...I need to work this into our smokey eye week. Is it wrong that I have pulled e/s palettes for this?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I just got a BU of All My Purple Life lipglass...I need to work this into our smokey eye week.* Is it wrong that I have pulled e/s palettes for this?*


 Not at all Sage----I have too!  Go back a few pages and you'll see that I listed some palettes and showed a pic of my new Chanel palette that I will definitely 
  use for a Smokey Eye look.  I have a cart full of stuff at Sephora, I just got about 5 or more new lipsticks, nail polish----on and on.  I need to stop the haulage
  train too!!!  But it's way too much fun!!!

  Which palettes did you buy and which did you pull for *Smokey Eye Week*?   It starts Saturday you know.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

I didn't wear makeup today.  I did a couple of masks & exfoliation-----must take care of my skin----- but I am proudly wearing my pink BCA lapel pin!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Not at all Sage----I have too!  Go back a few pages and you'll see that I listed some palettes and showed a pic of my new Chanel palette that I will definitely[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  use for a Smokey Eye look.  [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]I have a cart full of stuff at Sephora, I just got about 5 or more new lipsticks, nail polish----on and on.  I need to stop the haulage[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  train too!!!  But it's way too much fun!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]  Which palettes did you buy and which did you pull for *Smokey Eye Week*?   It starts Saturday you know.  [/COLOR] :happydance:


  I bought:  Viseart Neutral Mattes Stila Eyes Are the Window palettes in Mind, Soul Bobbi Brown Cool Eye Palette (it appears very warm despite the name - we shall see) Urban Decay Smoked (mad because I just realized how many shades in this palate I already have - I may gift this) UD Pulp Fiction Stila In the Moment (I wanted the pencil, but the palette was marked down to the same price)  I am pulling:  NYX Smokey eye 9-pan combo palette NYX Love in Paris 9-pan, in A La Mode NYX Winter in Moscow for a green smokey eye MAC Gentle Fume quad I will use some UD eyeshadows, because I like to use Oil Slick (I will be heavy with the primer on that day)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I will use some UD eyeshadows, because I like to use Oil Slick (I will be heavy with the primer on that day)


 Okay so I looked up your new palettes individually.  That Stila palette has a burgundy e/s that is so gorgeous!!!!  That BB CEP is really very nice



I saw 
   some looks created with the Urban Decay palette and wowza----you might want to rethink giving it away!  UD Pulp Fiction is really nice too---and what a 
   mark down at Sephora, just like Stila in the Moment--GREAT buys Sage!!

   You pulled good stuff.  We might need to have _*two*_ weeks of Smokey Eyes!!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Okay so I looked up your new palettes individually.  That Stila palette has a burgundy e/s that is so gorgeous!!!!  That BB CEP is really very nice[/COLOR]:eyelove:  [COLOR=EE82EE]I saw[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   some looks created with the [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]Urban Decay palette and wowza----you might want to rethink giving it away!  UD Pulp Fiction is really nice too---and what a[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   mark down at Sephora, just like Stila in the Moment--[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]GREAT buys Sage!![/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   You pulled good stuff.  We might need to have _*two*_ weeks of Smokey Eyes!!!!! [/COLOR]


  I would not be averse to 2 weeks. That's just me though...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]I have when life gets in the way of my makeup efforts---it happens though.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=EE82EE]I've had those days too Anneri.  It's funny how the cheeks or lips can make all the difference.   I'm looking forward to seeing your Halloween mani!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]​   I just rearranged my room so my makeup center is away from the heat and closer to a window for more natural light, and I have to make sure I put on my[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   makeup early enough to [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]make good use of it.[/COLOR]


I ended up busy till just now and now I am tired lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I ended up busy till just now and now I am tired lol


 That should have read, "I hate".  Anyway, today's weather was as bazaar as ever and just s good day for me to get a few things dome around the house!  Oh
   and my nails are painted pink---that counts too.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2014)

I tried a pink-brown smokey eye today, like this one by Karen:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used my beloved Cool Eyes palette from the Red She Said with some browns (Hustle and Smog) from the Naked 1. I did a winged liner (again!) with Blitz&Glitz, did my usual face with Chanel Horizon blush and Perfect Topping to highlight. Lipstick was Clinique Whopping Watermelon. I haven't used this for ages, so it was really nice to discover it again.  And here're my nails!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Sounds pretty, Anneri and I love your nails!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


   LOVE, love, love.  I love pink & brown together.  Your nails are super cute. Are they little pink skeletons???


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> LOVE, love, love.  I love pink & brown together.  Your nails are super cute. Are they little pink skeletons???


  Thank you Med! (Well, my look didn't turn out as awesome as Karen's!)

  Little pink skulls, actually!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thursday's Look

*EYES:*
MAC *Quite Natural* PP 
Urban Decay Naked3 Palette
*        Buzz* (Metallic Rose Shimmer) lids to transition area
 *Dust *(Pale Metallic Pink Shimmer) to highlight brow
MAC *Feline* Kohl Power Eye Pencil,(intense black) to upper lash line, water line & tightline
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to inner corners

*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
MAC P & P *Bright Forecast* Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MAC *Coffee Walnut* Pro Sculpting Cream to contour
Charlotte Tilbury *Film Star Bronze & Glow*Face Sculpt over CW
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to facial high planes
Chanel *Emotion* Blush (rose pink)
Chanel *Les Beiges* powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, *Perles Du Paradis* light dusting over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Sonic Pink *lipliner
Chanel RCS, *Viva* (Intense Fuchsia) *95*
Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer, *Songe 191*

*NAILS*: Chanel Frisson (Pink with Gold Shimmer) 543

*OOTD*: Black leggings, Cream high-low wrap blouse,  Black UGG boots, Black leather jacket, BCA Pink Pin, Lillith Fringe Statement necklace


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! (Well, my look didn't turn out as awesome as Karen's!)
> 
> Little pink skulls, actually!


    Super cute Anneri


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Thursday's Look[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]*EYES:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Quite Natural* PP [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Urban Decay Naked3 Palette[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]*        Buzz* (Metallic Rose Shimmer) lids to transition area[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]        *Dust *(Pale Metallic Pink Shimmer) to highlight brow[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Feline* Kohl Power Eye Pencil,(intense black) to upper lash line, water line & tightline[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby* (pale white pink) [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]to inner corners[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC P & P [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]*Bright Forecast*[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Coffee Walnut* Pro Sculpting Cream to contour[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Charlotte Tilbury *Film Star Bronze & Glow[COLOR=000000] [/COLOR]*Face Sculpt over CW[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Emotion* Blush (rose pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Les Beiges* powder as overall face powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Guerlain Météorites, *Perles Du Paradis* light dusting over Les Beiges[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Skindinavia Makeup setting spray [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] *LIPS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Sonic Pink* lipliner[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel RCS, *Viva* (Intense Fuchsia) *95*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer, *Songe 191*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]*NAILS*: Chanel Frisson (Pink with Gold Shimmer) 543[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=EE82EE]*OOTD*[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]: Black leggings, Cream high-low wrap blouse,  Black UGG boots, Black leather jacket, BCA Pink Pin, Lillith Fringe Statement necklace[/COLOR]


Sounds like a beautiful look and cute outfit, Meddy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Thursday's Look[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]*EYES:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Quite Natural* PP [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Urban Decay Naked3 Palette[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]*        Buzz* (Metallic Rose Shimmer) lids to transition area[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]        *Dust *(Pale Metallic Pink Shimmer) to highlight brow[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Feline* Kohl Power Eye Pencil,(intense black) to upper lash line, water line & tightline[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby* (pale white pink) [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]to inner corners[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel Bronzing Base as Primer[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]MAC P & P [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]*Bright Forecast*[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]MAC *Coffee Walnut* Pro Sculpting Cream to contour[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Charlotte Tilbury *Film Star Bronze & Glow[COLOR=000000] [/COLOR]*Face Sculpt over CW[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Emotion* Blush (rose pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Les Beiges* powder as overall face powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Guerlain Météorites, *Perles Du Paradis* light dusting over Les Beiges[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Skindinavia Makeup setting spray [COLOR=385487] [/COLOR] *LIPS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel *Sonic Pink* lipliner[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel RCS, *Viva* (Intense Fuchsia) *95*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE]Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer, *Songe 191*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]*NAILS*: Chanel Frisson (Pink with Gold Shimmer) 543[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=EE82EE]*OOTD*[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]: Black leggings, Cream high-low wrap blouse,  Black UGG boots, Black leather jacket, BCA Pink Pin, Lillith Fringe Statement necklace[/COLOR]


sounds lovely meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> sounds lovely meddy


 Thank you Dolly.  I should have winged my eyeliner but I was rushing.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's a tutorial for smokey eyes from the queen of MU, Lisa Eldridge! Just in time for the beginning of smokey eye week!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/3fMVbK7zo5E?list=UUFghPtzFcmyDiID1ASMA4Dg

  I just love her videos (and her super soothing voice lol!)!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

Last look for BCAM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Moisturizer and Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Nudestix concealer pencil YSL Couture Palette 9 light and medium pinks in corner of eyes and lids then edged with purple in the crease and outer eye Sample MUFE mascara Dolce and Gabbana Magnetic Monica lipstick and my pin!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Anneri---I'll be watching it for sure.  I enjoy her videos too

Happy Halloween!  Is it wrong that I put a huge basket of candy on my well-lit front patio for the trick or treaters to help themselves? I usually enjoy seeing the little neighbors in their costumes but I'm just not feeling it this year.   ​I'll check the basket periodically and refill it when it's empty!  When all the candy is gone it's lights out!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> and my pin!


   Just stunning AWS.  You have the most GORGEOUS EYES!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Thanks Anneri---I'll be watching it for sure.  I enjoy her videos too[/COLOR]  [COLOR=FF8C00]Happy Halloween!  Is it wrong that I put a huge basket of candy on my well-lit front patio for the trick or treaters to help themselves? I usually enjoy seeing the little neighbors in their costumes but I'm just not feeling it this year.   ​I'll check the basket periodically and refill it when it's empty!  When all the candy is gone it's lights out!![/COLOR]


  I hope no greedy buggers take all the candy lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Just stunning AWS.  You have the most GORGEOUS EYES!!![/COLOR]:cheer:


   Oh, [@]Medgal07[/@]  You're very kind to say so.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

It's not done here. I don’t know if I'd be able to go to the door every time it rang to give out candy lol I'd probably be dozing off by the time trick or treaters come out


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I hope no greedy buggers take all the candy lol


 It's funny but these kids are so incredibly polite.  I went out to refill the basket and one little girl said, "May I take two."  Well of course I melted and insisted she take 4!  They always say thank you.  I love the kids in my neighborhood.  One little girl invited herself (well she sort of barged) in to play w/my dog.  She was dressed as Dorothy, her dad was a scarecrow, her mother a witch and her baby sister was the cowardly lion.  So I had company for a 1/2 hour or so.  It was hysterical and I loved every minute of it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> You're very kind to say so.


   It's true---oh the makeup that you can do with those eyes!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]It's funny but these kids are so incredibly polite.  I went out to refill the basket and one little girl said, "May I take two."  Well of course I melted and insisted she take 4!  They always say thank you.  I love the kids in my neighborhood.  One little girl invited herself (well she sort of barged) in to play w/my dog.  She was dressed as Dorothy, her dad was a [/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]scarecrow, her mother a witch and her baby sister was the cowardly lion.  So I had company for a 1/2 hour or so.  It was hysterical and I loved every minute of it!!![/COLOR]


  Oh, I love polite kids! So sweet Edit: some adults don't do that lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  It's true---oh the makeup that you can do with those eyes!!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:


  Aw!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Aw!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]It's funny but these kids are so incredibly polite.  I went out to refill the basket and one little girl said, "May I take two."  Well of course I melted and insisted she take 4!  They always say thank you.  I love the kids in my neighborhood.  One little girl invited herself (well she sort of barged) in to play w/my dog.  She was dressed as Dorothy, her dad was a [/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]scarecrow, her mother a witch and her baby sister was the cowardly lion.  So I had company for a 1/2 hour or so.  It was hysterical and I loved every minute of it!!![/COLOR]


  Soo cute... Glad you have nice kids in your neighborhood.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Soo cute... Glad you have nice kids in your neighborhood.


 We're very fortunate---it's an amazing family neighborhood.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]We're very fortunate---it's an amazing family neighborhood.[/COLOR]


  That's good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds like a beautiful look and cute outfit, Meddy.


  Thank you Naomi---I used to wear business suits & pumps daily when I worked.  Now I can have a little fun w/fashion.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ladies, thank you so much for participating in the BCA Pink Challenge


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Last look for BCAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Thank you Naomi---I used to wear business suits & pumps daily when I worked.  Now I can have a little fun w/fashion.[/COLOR]


ompom:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 1 (Smokey Khaki Green)

*EYES:*
MAC *Quite Natural* PP 
Chanel Les* 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow* *Mystère (43) *Palette
Matte Khaki Green to lids
      Golden Khaki Green to crease & lower last-line
      Silvered Taupe to transition
 Golden Ivory to Highlight Brow
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* black eyeliner to upper lash line
Estee Lauder  Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne) to inner corners
Chanel Eyeliner *Khaki* Précieux  (Khaki with Bronze Tint)


*FACE:*
Charlotte Tilbury *Wonder Glow* beauty flash primer
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
MAC P & P*Bright Forecast *Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2  *Sculpting Cream to contour
Charlotte Tilbury *Film Star Bronze & Glow*Face Sculpt over S&L
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne) to facial high planes
Chanel *Sakura 87* Blush (yellow pink but looks peachy)
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30 *powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, Guerlain Météorites Perles *Blanc De Perle 00* light dusting over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC *Cork* lipliner to lightly line
Tom Ford *First Time* matte lipstick (peachy nude)


*NAILS*: Chanel  *Mysterious* (Deep Khaki Green) 601


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2014)

^^this is a great start to the month, Medgal!  Tomorrow I plan on wearing an olive and grey smokey eye - let's hope for the best.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

My look today:  Eyes: MAC Graphic Style on the lid with Carbon in the crease and outer V. Urban Decay Buck used as transition colour and UD Virgin used as brow highlight. UD Perversion 24/7 liner on waterline and UD Creep as upper eye liner and ran lightly on lower lash line.   Cheeks: MAC Bad Girl Gone Good blush The Balm MaryLoumanizer for cheek bone highlight and on Cupids bow.   I went all over my face with Guerlain Meteorites in Perles de Etoile and wore Guerlain Rouge G L'extrait in Orgueil on my lips.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] I'm in the process of doing the natural/neutral one:  *Natural Smokey Eye Look *[/COLOR]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSAweILjnpU [COLOR=EE82EE]   It's super easy and I happen to have the shadows that she uses, but they're easy enough to dupe or just replace w/ your own preferences.[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]​   I did this years ago and totally forgot about it.[/COLOR]


  Thanks for posting this look! It appears pretty much foolproof. I don't have any of the colors that she uses but I palm to substitute with what I have.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 2, 2014)

Ooh I can play today. Smokey Eye Look  Eyes Mac Eclair paint pot on lid YSL Cuir Fetiche palette copper on lid light beige on brow bone dark brown in middle of palette in outer v and crease Mac Soft Brown as transition color Mac Teddy liner on upper lash line UD Perversion liner as tightline  Cheeks Mac Bad Girl Gone Good blush Mac Perfectly Poised highlighter (mix of both colors)  Lips YSL Gloss Volupte #106 Cuir Grenat


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Tomorrow I plan on wearing an olive and grey smokey eye - let's hope for the best.


  Oh that sounds real pretty.  I hope you post it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> YSL Gloss Volupte #106 Cuir Grenat


 Please join us ICL-----The more the merrier and I love exchanging ideas and looks!!!!  I love your look here and you used one of my absolute favorite e/s palettes!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 2 (*Smokey Navy)*

*EYES:*
Chanel Illusion D' Ombre cream e/s in *Apparition *(Deep Blue) to lids and slightly above crease & lower lash-line, smoked out
MAC *Contrast *(Purplish-blue w/ blue pearl, Velvet) lightly from just above crease to just beneath brow    

Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold) t to Highlight Brow and inner corners
NARS Eyeliner, *Rue Bonaparte **(soft beige)*

*FACE:*
Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
MAC P & P*Bright Forecast *Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Coffee Walnut *to contour, set w/ MAC *Shadowy* pre sculpting powder
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold) to facial high planes
Chanel *Accent 84 *Blush (Rosy Brown)
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, Guerlain Météorites Perles *Dore 04 - *light dusting over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC *Plum* lipliner to lightly line
MAC *Glamapuss* matte lipstick (soft mauve)


*NAILS*: Chanel  *April * (Mauve Plum) 533


----------



## aradhana (Nov 2, 2014)

hello ladies!

  i've been catching up on everybody's looks and getting inspired! 

  the past couple of days i've been doing brown smokey eyes, but maybe i will venture into a coloured smokey tomorrow.

  medgal, is glamapuss a recent mac lipstick, or an older one? i have to admit i am starting to lose track of say the past 6 months of releases. that's a bad sign isn't it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> i've been catching up on everybody's looks and getting inspired!
> 
> ...






Hi there Aradhana.    I love a brown smokey eye and hope to do one soon.  Glamapuss is an old MAC lippie.  I wanted something that wouldn't compete w/my eye look other than a typical nude, and I came across Glampuss.  Like you, I have not kept up with the latest MAC collections and recently purchased MAC Styled in Sepia because someone twisted my arm.  I love the shade, by the way.  Nevertheless, I'm enjoying exploring alternative brands.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2014)

Smokey Eyes for today  FACE: Smashbox pore reducing primer Stila Natural Finish Oil Free Foundation, shade H in center of face, K on perimeter NYX HD Concealer, Chestnut (?), MAC Studio Finish Concealer, NW40 BN Banana Powder, under eyes, mixture of BN Topaz and Sienna on rest of face BN e/s, Black Brown for contour, NYX Powder Blush, Coral Dreams, and Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder, Vanuatu Nude on high plains  EYES: Anastasia Dipbrow, Chocolate Smashbox 24 Hr eye primer NYX Winter in Moscow palette: black shimmer (large pan on bottom left) on outer 2/3 of lid, olive green shimmer inner 1/3 of lid, matte black (large pan, bottom right) in outer crease and under eye, taupe shimmer on browbone, MAC Shag blended in transition Pixi Black Noire eyeliner pencil, Sephora Atomic Volume Mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: NYX lip pencil, Brown Cafe MAC l/s, Styled in Sepia MAC cremesheen glass, Art of Seduction  I MAY have somehow switched my blush to MAC Peaches when I  passed a MAC counter and also backed up Styled in Sepia, but I won't say.:comment:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *I MAY have somehow switched my blush to MAC Peaches when I passed a MAC counter and also backed up Styled in Sepia, but I won't say.*


   Oh I love what you did with the black and olive green!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're a riot Sage.  If you're loving Styled in Sepia enough to back it up then I'd better wear mine soon!!!  
  I haven't over looked the fact that you broke your pact of no more backups!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't heard of that mac highlighter. I'll hve to look it up
> I'm going to have to get this palette.
> 
> 
> ...


  HhHhhaha VERY FUNNY! 
  Nyx coral dreams sounds like a dream come true! LOL  How do you like Shea Moisture products?  I'm looking for a new foundation and back to not knowing my color.  A MUA recently said I was Olive.  Another said Golden as opposed to Yellow (WTF? ) So Im lost again.  Some of my concealer stash is not working, I didnt think I got that dark this Summer...  but ah well. 


  I haven't worn anything this weekend. I had a migraine all weekend. 
  But  Thursday I wore 

  YSL Fusion Ink b65
  set with Nars tahoe powder fndtn (the new one prolly didn't need both) 
  set with Nars LRP

  Eyes
  An Amorous adventure quad 
  --sable on lid, Sex adn the oyster on the outer lid and black tied in the corner and crease  
Nars Bengali in the full crease

  Lips:
Riri Nude

  Cheeks:
I think Stylish Me 

  I was trying to find a pic, but they didn't turn out, they're a lil too blurry.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2014)

Meddy do you think Dior Trafalgar is a good replacement for Chanel Harmonie palette?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I do this all of the time...
> I tried this Thursday when I went to this even with my Mom.  I liked it.  It wasn't perfect, but I liked it.  I'll post a pic later.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, that shadow is MAC Blue flame I believe.
> ...


 ​I'm not enamored with all of the eyeshadows in  N3,  but I have a real love for pink eyeshadow and  a couple in this palette really do work.  I noticed a lot o f fall-out too 
   Pretty and to my knowledge that wasn't mentioned in the initial reviews of the palette....a case of hype outweighing reality.

   I love Charlotte Tilbury's Sculpt & Highlight palette.  I always use a cream product first and then set it w/CT or some other sculpt powder to set it and make it last 
   longer.

   I do understand what you mean about Chanel Notorious.  Here's what though, it may not show up intensely but it's doing the sculpting job because that's evident...like 
   you said.  After all, it's only supposed to appear as a shadow anyway.

​   I  hope you're feeling better Pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Meddy do you think Dior Trafalgar is a good replacement for Chanel Harmonie palette?


    I pulled them both out and you know Pretty, they are similar.  Trafalgar, the quint has a white shadow in it that 
   Harmonie, the quad does not.  I'll take a side by side photo when there's daylight and swatch both palettes for you.
   I happen to love Trafalgar.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you [@]Prettypackages[/@]!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 3, 2014)

@Prettypackages:  The only dupes I may have picked up is the UD Smoked palette. I just went through my collex and realized how many shade of that palette I already have. Perhaps 7 of the 10 shades. I may gift this. I got a great deal on it so... the Stila palettes, I have a couple in the Spirit palette but the Mind palette is all matte and I only have a couple of shades but I love an all matte palette because I could travel with just that and Soul palette and have a complete complement of warm and cool looks. The Stila palettes are in celebration of their 25th anniversary, so I was bound to have some dupes, but they are dupes I can live with.   Today's face:  FACE: Smashbox Photo Finish Light primer on face LM Secret Finish mattifier on t-zone ELDW, Rich Ginger 6W1 NYX HD Concealer, Chestnut Silica powder to set concealer ELDM pressed powder, Deep, to set rest of face MAC Embark, lightly applied to contour MAC Peaches blush (did I just tell on myself?)  EYES: Rimmel London brow pencil, 001 Black Brown Maybelline CT, Audacious Asphalt for base NYX Smokey eye 9-pan combo palette: brownish black on lids and just into crease, silvery shimmer blended into inner 1/3 of lid, matte black in outer v and slightly under eye, shimmery peach shade on browbone MAC Shag blended into transition Pixi Black Noire eye pencil, upper and lower lashlines Sephora Atomic Volume Mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: NYX Brown Café liner, Maybelline Creamy Matte l/s in Nude Embrace (650), mixed with WnW Fergie Daily l/s


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> NYX Brown Café liner, Maybelline Creamy Matte l/s in Nude Embrace (650), mixed with WnW Fergie Daily l/s


    LOVE the look Sage!!!  ....and yes, you keep ratting yourself out---cracks me up!!!!  BTW, did you wear this 
   palette 6 days ago?  I googled the palette to take a look at it and Specktra came up, with this thread and a page 
   number.  Very nice palette, BTW.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   LOVE the look Sage!!!  ....and yes, you keep ratting yourself out---cracks me up!!!!  BTW, did you wear this[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   palette 6 days ago?  I googled [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the palette to take a look at it and Specktra came up, with this thread and a page[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   number.  Very nice palette, BTW.[/COLOR]


  That's wild, because I think I did wear that palette sometime last week. But I didn't tag it. **looks over shoulder for Big Brother**


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2014)

Sage, you crack me up.  @ telling on yourself.

  Love the looks.  Didn't make it to work today, but I'm going to go play in my stash to recreate some looks.

  Meddy, I'd appreciate that, thank you.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 3, 2014)

Update: My smokin' smokey eye look is now just crazy. I ate something at lunch that set off my allergies, and between the dark smoke and watery red eyes, I am looking so HAWT lol. I am just hoping no one needs to see me face-to-face until it is time to go.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> My smokin' smokey eye look is now just crazy. I ate something at lunch that set off my allergies, and between the dark smoke and watery red eyes, I am looking so HAWT lol. I am just hoping no one needs to see me face-to-face until it is time to go.


  oh no! hope you are okay! 


  i forgot i was going to try a coloured smokey eye and just did a regular ole brown one...sweet acting pressed pigment (pale pink) on upper lid overtop groundwork paint pot (concrete beige), folie (reddish brown) in crease and on lower lash line, feline to line both upper and lower lash lines, and carbon to smoke out the outer corners. oh and black mascara that has now flaked all over. 

  i used bright forecast under my eyes, set with prep + prime translucent finishing powder. i regret that last part cuz i feel it had a white cast that i had to obliterate using a mineralize skin finish natural in medium dark.

  i also used sur (terracotta) and gana (light gold highlight) on my cheeks, and fashion revival (berry) on lips. overall i was happy with the look, but definitely gonna bin that mascara, and not using p+p translucent powder under my eyes ever again!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> My smokin' smokey eye look is now just crazy. I ate something at lunch that set off my allergies, and between the dark smoke and watery red eyes, I am looking so HAWT lol. I am just hoping no one needs to see me face-to-face until it is time to go.


Awww I hope you feel better!

Love the look Aradhana.  BTW, did you see that MAC is bringing back the dual ended orange/yellow corrector from Mickey Contractor.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> That's wild, because I think I did wear that palette sometime last week. But I didn't tag it. ***looks over shoulder for Big Brother***


  & cues music to Twilight Zone


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Sage, you crack me up.  @ telling on yourself.
> 
> Love the looks.  Didn't make it to work today, but I'm going to go play in my stash to recreate some looks.
> 
> Meddy, I'd appreciate that, thank you.


 No Problem


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

For you Pretty---Chanel Harmonie du Soir on the left and Dior Trafalgar on the right







​I swatched the four colors that appear similar.  The first swatch of each color is Chanel.  You can see by the very last swatch that the red center in Trafalgar is very pigmented.  I hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> My smokin' smokey eye look is now just crazy. I ate something at lunch that set off my allergies, and between the dark smoke and watery red eyes, I am looking so HAWT lol. I am just hoping no one needs to see me face-to-face until it is time to go.






 Oh NO!!!  I  hope you figure out what caused that reaction Sage!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

aradhana said:


> oh no! hope you are okay!
> 
> 
> i forgot i was going to try a coloured smokey eye and just did a regular ole brown one...sweet acting pressed pigment (pale pink) on upper lid overtop groundwork paint pot (concrete beige), folie (reddish brown) in crease and on lower lash line, feline to line both upper and lower lash lines, and carbon to smoke out the outer corners. oh and black mascara that has now flaked all over.
> ...


   But I love a regular ole brown smokey eye Aradhana!!!  Sounds really nice!


----------



## meka72 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you had a great start to the workweek!  All I can say is that I'm one step closer to Friday   Medgal, Sage, AWS, Naomi, ICL: I love all the looks that you've posted. Now that I've gotten my own bootlegged version of the smokey eye down (ha!), I'll definitely be copying Sotheby's lookshat you posted.   Aradhana, I didn't get a chance to say how much I loved your blue eye look last week! I love the theory of blue eyeshadow but don't think that I can pull it off. I have no clue why.   So, for my first official smokey eye, I used the Anastasia Lavish palette. I applied pink sapphire to the lid, sienna to the crease and cream soda to the brow bone. I used a random brown glittery eye pencil from Stila to line the upper and lower lids and to smoke out the outer corners. It wasn't too smokey so I'll probably add a little black to the outer corners tomorrow.   The rest of the look:  Primer: Elta Md UV Clear SPF 46 Brows: Anstasia Dipbrow pomade in Chocolate Undereye concealer: Nars creamy concealer in ginger  Powder: Mac MSF in deep dark/dark deep  Dark spot concealer: Nars creamy concealer in cafe Translucent powder: Surratt setting powder Blush: Mac Pleasure Model Cheekbone highlight: Mac Magnetic Appeal Mascara: MUFE Smokey Eye (yay) Lips: Milani Candied Toffees topped with Clinique Chubby pencil in Grape  I really liked my makeup today! Thank you for being patient with me especially Medgal for posting the links to the YouTube videos and Sage for trying to get me together in general. Lol.   I want to use different color combos tomorrow but know that's unlikely to happen.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Update: My smokin' smokey eye look is now just crazy. I ate something at lunch that set off my allergies, and between the dark smoke and watery red eyes, I am looking so HAWT lol. I am just hoping no one needs to see me face-to-face until it is time to go.


  Hope you feel better Sage!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Update: My smokin' smokey eye look is now just crazy. I ate something at lunch that set off my allergies, and between the dark smoke and watery red eyes, I am looking so HAWT lol. I am just hoping no one needs to see me face-to-face until it is time to go.


Hope you feel better soon, Sage!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I want to use different color combos tomorrow but know that's unlikely to happen.


    Meka I'm not familiar with the palette so I looked it up----it's awesome and you concert a variety of smokey eye looks with it.  Take a look at this link and I think you'll 
   get some ideas for using colors in a smokey eye look: Anastasia Lavish palette.   There's a smokey burgundy eye look that I would LOVE to try.  Your entire look 
   sounds awesome!!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 3, 2014)

OK several things:  1. Did we decide to do 2 weeks of smokey eyes? I was not clear on that. 2. I got both my Sephora and Ulta orders today. If I can get it together, I will be doing a taupe/black smokey eye tomorrow.  Thank you ladies for your well wishes; I just had an allergic reaction - clearly some recipes at the place where I lunched have changed. I had antihistamine and an inhaler in my purse but had to wait for them to work. I looked a wreck for awhile. It was so bad it was funny.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Thank you ladies for your well wishes; I just had an allergic reaction - clearly some recipes at the place where I lunched have changed. I had antihistamine and an inhaler in my purse but had to wait for them to work. I looked a wreck for awhile. It was so bad it was funny.


   We said a week Sage but we can do whatever we want.  If you/we think we want a second week it's up for grabs!





What did you haul form Ulta & Sephora?

    Glad you got your reaction under control.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2014)

Two weeks! Two weeks!  Two weeks!!!  

Yes Sage what did you get!!!!   

  Found some cool tips from MUFE 

  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/learn/how-to/smoky-contrast-eye-makeup

  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/learn/how


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Two weeks! Two weeks!  Two weeks!!!
> 
> Yes Sage what did you get!!!!
> 
> ...


  Oh nice links pretty. Thanks!!! I think we might need a second week of Smokey Eyes to have time try these things!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 3 (*Natural* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
MAC Eclair PP  to lids 
Tom Ford *Nude Dip* E/S Palette (http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-nude-dip-eye-color-quad-review-photos-swatches)
  Medium Dark Taupe to lids, over Eclair
    Warm Dark Brown from crease to just below transition area & to lower lash line
    Rosy Copper to transition area & to blend entire lid
    Champagne Ivory to highlight brow & inner corners
 MAC Feline to upper lash-line & lower lid, then smoked out

*FACE:*
Charlotte Tilbury *Wonder Glow* beauty flash primer
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
MAC P & P*Bright Forecast *Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MAC ProSculpting Cream,*Coffee Walnut *to contour, set w/ MAC *Earthshine MSF*
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed, *Rose Gold *(Pinkish Gold)  to Highlight Facial High Planes 
Tom Ford *Ravish* Blush (Rosy Tan)
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, Guerlain *Perles d' Etoiles** - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Rouge Profound* lipliner (red)
Guerlain Rouge Parade lipstick (Warm True Red)

*NAILS*: Chanel  *Phoenix *(Orange-red) 687


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2014)

OK, the internet ate my last response, so here goes again:  @Prettypackages: The first link you posted is precisely what I have on today. My colors are antique gold in the center, blackened navy all around. Red lips too - YASS!  I hauled the following from Sephora/Ulta  UD Smoked Palette (this is the one I may gift - several dupes) UD Pulp Fiction Palette Stila Eyes Are the Window Palettes in Spirit and Mind (Mind is the all-matte one) Viseart Matte Neutrals Palette (I will be buying the Sultry Muse palette when it is back in stock) Bobbi Brown Cool Eye Palette Sephora Slim Eye Brush Set Sephora Classic Uniform Powder Brush Stila In The Moment Palette Sephora Outrageous Volume Mascara, black and grey Sephora Nano eyeliner pencils, Gris Gris, Black Lace, Sapphire, Blue Jeans, Coffee Sephgora Longwear Eyeliner in some blue shade Sephora Pro Visionary Crease Brush (it was on the clearance rack for $7!) Sephora eye palettes, the round ones, matte and neutral (I cannot recall their names - clearance for $6.99) Becca Blotting Powder, Tinted OCC Lip/Nail Sets in Grandma, NSFW  I had a good time...I am spent lol (I will be finding the energy to buy at the VIB sale, though - I RSVP'd for the event tomorrow night)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I had a good time...I am spent lol (I will be finding the energy to buy at the VIB sale, though - I RSVP'd for the event tomorrow night)


    Holy cow!  What a haul!!!!!  Enjoy every bit of it Sage.  I can't bring myself to go to the event, but I will take part in the VIBR sale---I need skin care items.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I had a good time...I am spent lol (I will be finding the energy to buy at the VIB sale, though - I RSVP'd for the event tomorrow night)


  Amazing haul, Sage!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh nice links pretty. Thanks!!! I think we might need a second week of Smokey Eyes to have time try these things!!!
> Then it is settled.
> 
> I did my smokey look based on the Brooke Sheild's palette. Doesnt look much different than what I normally do.  So obvisouly I'm missing something.
> ...


  Very nice haul...  
  I've been looking at Grandma. 

  I can't wait to hear about those palettes. 
  LOL @ some blue shade. 

  I have you checked out the IT brushes at Ulta. I was sick all weekend, but thought about getting some during that sale.  Oh well, next time.  They are  so freakin' soft.  


  I'm also thinking about getting the Sephora Smokey crease brush. 


Does anyone have any experience with Becca concealers.   *desperate ashy girl*


  I want to try those MUFE looks.  I'm going to practice tonite. Was the one you did hard?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Then it is settled.
> 
> I did my smokey look based on the Brooke Sheild's palette. Doesnt look much different than what I normally do.  So obvisouly I'm missing something.
> 
> ...


 Alrighty then---*Two Weeks of Smokey Eye Looks*  everyone.  I like that better and feel less pressured.  I see you used olive green Pretty. 
   I have such a thing for olive green eyeshadow.  Long ago before I developed my obsession with makeup I can remember wearing it every day.  Your look sounds 
   pretty, Pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh.  BTW Pretty, after looking at the pics and swatches of Chanel Harmonie and Dior Trafalgar, did you decide if your getting it???


----------



## meka72 (Nov 4, 2014)

@Sage, you weren't playing, huh? Lol. Please let me know how you like the new Stila palettes. I know one of them caught my eye when they first came out, probably the neutral-ish palette. I'm sure that I got distracted by something else and it fell off my radar.  @PP, thanks for posting the links to MUFE smokey eye tutorials. Now that I "think" that I know what I'm doing, I'm sure that the smokey eye will be my go to look. So I also vote for 2 weeks for the smokey eye!  @Medgal, thanks for posting  the link to the lavish palette. I'd intended to repeat yesterday's look but ended up changing things up but still using the lavish palette entirely, today.   Speaking of which, this is the smokey eye for today:  Lid: Rum Cafe Crease and transition: Sienna Outer v, crease, to line top and bottom lash lines: Black Diamond Browbone: Orange Soda Eyeliner: Nars Via Veneto  My base makeup was the same as yesterday per my usual weekly selections. I loved my makeup again today!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2014)

Umm, @Prettypackages, why are you talking bad about Desert Rose blush, trying to replace it and all?  Yay for two weeks of smoke!  I saw the IT brushes at Ulta, and they look and feel like dense but fluffy clouds, but there are so many I couldn't decide where to start. Are you pondering some of them? I know if I buy any I will start with face brushes. All these promises of HD airbrushed-ness and all...  I will give some impressions of the palettes when I get to play with them. I can already vouch for In the Moment, because I have a couple other palettes from that range and the pigmentation was nice. A MUA used one of those palettes to make a complete face for me and that is what turned me on to stila. My real worries are the Eyes Are the Window palettes. I have and like Soul, and the other two I bought because they complement it well. But I am hearing complaints of poor pigmentation for those two. I have dupes of one or two colors in each palette, so I will compare my existing colors to the shades in these palettes and decide.  I can't wait to wear OCC Grandma. I am on a coral kick. I may  need to work on a neutral smokey eye to accommodate this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> My base makeup was the same as yesterday per my usual weekly selections. I loved my makeup again today!


   That's a very nice palette Meka.   It's so nice to hear that you love your makeup looks, and this one sounds VERY nice.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh.  BTW Pretty, after looking at the pics and swatches of Chanel Harmonie and Dior Trafalgar, did you decide if your getting it???


  Yeah, I'm tweaking my VIB Sephora list now to see if I can add it. The only color that is really different is that red color.   We'll see.  LOL 
  I forgot I wanted the YSL Cuir Fetiche palette, but I think that's only at Nordies now.   *need more money*  

  Thank you again for those swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah, I'm tweaking my VIB Sephora list now to see if I can add it. The only color that is really different is that red color.   We'll see.  LOL
> I forgot I wanted the YSL Cuir Fetiche palette, but I think that's only at Nordies now.   *need more money*
> 
> Thank you again for those swatches.







 That red e/s in Trafalgar is VERY pigmented.  That surprised me but I do love the palette.

                    I think the YSL Fétiche palette is my absolute favorite for constructing smokey eyes.  I haven't seen it at 
                    Nordics online in a while now, but maybe they're still available in-store.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 4 (*Burgundy* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
MAC* Hyperviolet *PP  to lids 
MAC *Shadowy Lady *(blackened plum) to lids, over Hyperviolet
MAC *Hidden Motive* (deep aubergine) from crease to just below transition area & to lower lash line, smoked out
MAC *Rice Paper* to highlight brow & inner corners
MAC *Feline* to upper lash-line, smoked out

*FACE:*
Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
MAC P & P*Bright Forecast *Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MAC ProSculpting Cream,*Coffee Walnut *to contour, set w/ MAC ProSculpting Powder, *Shadowy*
Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby *(pale white-pink) to Highlight Facial High Planes 
Chanel JC Blush, *Accent*  (Rosy Brown)
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, Guerlain *Perles d' Etoiles** -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Rouge Noir* lipliner (burgundy)
Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet *L’ Impatienté *Matte (Deep Plum)

*NAILS*: Chanel Rouge Noir(deep burgundy) 18


----------



## katred (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm late to the smoky eye party. I was sick with a stomach bug, so I didn't wear any makeup Sunday or Monday, but I have done a couple of smoky-ish looks in the last couple of days. I'm playing around with my definition of smoky to include some different colours.

  Look #1- Metallic/ Gold and Silver

  Eyes ::
  Armani EtK shadow #4 "Pulp Fiction" on outer two thirds of the lid (on some people, this looks more taupe, but on me, it's a dirty silver/ pewter shade)
  Rouge Bunny Rouge "Golden Rhea" inner angles
  Le Metier de Beauté "Axiom" (used to blend the silver and gold shades together)
  Le Metier de beauté "Genre" (used to darken the outer corners)
  Urban Decay e/l "Zero"
  Mac Dazzlelight as brow highlight
  Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara

  Cheeks ::
  Nars Sin blush

  Lips ::
  Armani Sheer lipstick #614 "Belladonna"

  Look #2- Super soft smoky eye

  Eyes ::
  Mac Mothbrown on lower lid
  Nars Ashes to Ashes on rest of lid, into the crease
  Urban Decay Darkside on outer corners, smudged just to give definition
  Urban Decay Underground e/l
  Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara

  Cheeks ::
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Radiant Magenta" (contour)
  Mac Mineralize Skinfinish "So Ceylon" (outer part of cheek)
  Mac Mineralize Skinfinish "By Candlelight" (apples of cheek)

  Lipstick ::
  Nars Audacious lipstick "Greta"

  Who says you can't wear a bold lip with a smoky eye?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm late to the smoky eye party. I was sick with a stomach bug, so I didn't wear any makeup Sunday or Monday, but I have done a couple of smoky-ish looks in the last couple of days. I'm playing around with my definition of smoky to include some different colours.
> 
> Look #1- Metallic/ Gold and Silver
> 
> ...


  Sounds like a pair of lovely looks, Katred! I love a pairing of a bold lip and smokey eye too. 
  Hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm late to the smoky eye party. I was sick with a stomach bug, so I didn't wear any makeup Sunday or Monday, but I have done a couple of smoky-ish looks in the last couple of days. I'm playing around with my definition of smoky to include some different colours.
> 
> Look #1- Metallic/ Gold and Silver
> 
> ...


   Glad you're doing better Katred.  Both looks are lovely...I gasped at look #1 because it sounds so pretty---a response that no one in my immediate household could 
   possibly understand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 5 (*Grey* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
MAC *Blackground* PP  to lids 
MAC *Lady* *Grey* (Frosted green-grey) to lids, over Blackground
MAC *Cross Cultural* (deep grey) from crease to just below transition area & to lower lash line, smoked out
MAC *Copper Plate *(muted mid-tone grey*) *to blend
MAC *Mylar *to highlight brow 
Armani *Belladonna* highlighter to inner corners
MAC *Feline* to upper lash-line, smoked out

*FACE:*
Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel *Les Beige Healthy Glow* Fluid foundation
MAC P & P*Bright Forecast *Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Coffee Walnut *to contour, set w/ MAC *Lavish Living *blush
Armani *Belladonna* Highlighter  to Highlight Facial High Planes 
MAC *Stratus* Blush
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, Guerlain *Perles d' Etoiles** -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC *Currant*  lipliner (intense reddish purple)
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Elegante* (Deep Plum) 149


*NAILS*: Chanel Rouge Noir(deep burgundy) 18  _I love this shade!!!!_


----------



## aradhana (Nov 5, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm late to the smoky eye party. I was sick with a stomach bug, so I didn't wear any makeup Sunday or Monday, but I have done a couple of smoky-ish looks in the last couple of days. I'm playing around with my definition of smoky to include some different colours.
> 
> Look #1- Metallic/ Gold and Silver
> 
> ...


  i love bold lips with smokey eyes. wore just that the past two days. yesterday my lips were fashion revival, and today they started out nylon lip tar, but after i received my order from sephora, they were black metallic dahlia. @sagehen, @meka and @MissTT you ladies were so right about this lip tar! it's smokin!

  both of your looks sound pretty. i love the names of the eyeshadows in the first one...they sound so mysterious and sophisticated. how do you like the guerlain mascara?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

aradhana said:


> oh i didn't see that! that's great! i wish they would also bring back those in-between shades of foundation....and make them permanent!!!
> 
> *that red in trafalgar looks just beautiful!*
> 
> ...


   Yes, Aradhana, the red shade in Trafalgar is off-the-charts pigmented & very pretty!
   The Smokey Eye challenge has been a lot of fun and so far, the Smokey Burgundy is my favorite along with SEs & bold lips.  I'm glad we're going for two weeks!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2014)

I am glad for two weeks too. I need to try a smokey burgundy eye.  Y'all, I was bad at the Sephora event.  Partial list:  Bobbi Brown Warm Eye Palette KvD Esperanza Palette KvD True Love Palette KvD Foiled Love Liquid Lipstick in Adora KvD Painted Love Liquid Lipstick in Berlin MUFE e/s box MUFE HD Fdn, 177 MUFE Duo Mat Fdn, 214 Beauty Blender Kit with 2 blenders, one mini and solid cleaner this is all I can remember. How did all that eyeshadow come home with me?!?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> this is all I can remember. How did all that eyeshadow come home with me?!?


  Sage you cleaned house!!!!  Great haul!! Did you get the MUFE sale price plus the VIBR discount  that was mentioned in the Sephora thread?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay so since you confessed Sage, I'll spill too.  This is Sephora VIBR & Nordies since they had double points & 9% Ebates cash back:
This is so painful ***hangs head shamefully and types the damage;
    Glamglow Supermud
    Algenist Anti-aging melting Cleanser
    Algenist Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer
    Boscia, The Black Collection set
    Guerlain Meteorites Pearls Medium 03 (because I'm sold on the stardust technology) 
 Guerlain Rouge G Extract Luxure M27
  YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch Luminous Praline 5.5  
    Chanel (from Plumes Precieuses De Chanel) Rouge Allure Velvet La Flamboyante 337
    Chanel Rouge Allure C & S Lip Gloss, Audace 20
    Chanel Rouge Allure C & S Lip Gloss, Distinction 21
    Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color, Exception 639
    Vince Camuto Wrap Front Shirttail Blouse, Black


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sage you cleaned house!!!!  Great haul!! Did you get the MUFE sale price plus the VIBR discount  that was mentioned in the Sephora thread?[/COLOR]


 No because I just got the artist's box (not the 30th anniversary one - I don't recall the name and of course sephora.com is down so I can't look it up) to try out a variety before I started buying singles. I saw that post after I got home, thank goodness. Plus I want to get a set that comes out after Christmas because it includes a brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> No because I just got the artist's box (not the 30th anniversary one - I don't recall the name and of course sephora.com is down so I can't look it up) to try out a variety before I started buying singles. I saw that post after I got home, thank goodness. Plus I want to get a set that comes out after Christmas because it includes a brush.


  Do think maybe they're down to restock for the start of VIB sale & continuation of VIBR?  
   I'm not looking at Sephora again
    I'm not looking at Sephora again
       I'm not looking at Sephora again
         I'm not looking at Sephora again
           I'm not looking at Sephora again


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

I said I wasn't going to look but I did.  The site was down, went back up briefly and crashed again, "due to high volume traffic"!   What a mess.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 5, 2014)

@Sage and @Medgal, no wonder the sephora site went down and the shelves were empty. Lol. I "managed" to pick up a thing or three or five. Lol.   Nars eyeshadow primer Laura Mercier mini caviar stick set Dior Cuir Cannage eyeshadow palette Fresh Sweet Nudes lip balm and polish set (for my sister) OCC lip far and nail lacquer set in NSFW Algenist Brightening Mask Algenist Anti-Aging Oil (love this stuff!!!) Tom Ford Velvet Orchid eau de parfum  I'm done with eyeshadows for the next 4-6 months. I've bought waaay too much eyeshadow in the last few months that I haven't even tried.   Wednesday was the day my smokey eye went wrong. I think that I applied the LM plum caviar stick too heavily because the look was a little dark for me. I'd like to try the olive smokey eye like Sage posted but am feeling a bit unsure about my technique.  Eta: I should have given you the details of my smokey eye. I used LM plum caviar stick on the lid, Mac carbon on the outer edges and blended a bit into the crease and Mac MSF in deep dark packed in the crease. I applied Mac EDSF in magnetic appeal to my browbone. I also lined my upper and lower lods with carbon. MUFE smokey eye mascara.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Eta: I should have given you the details of my smokey eye. I used LM plum caviar stick on the lid, Mac carbon on the outer edges and blended a bit into the crease and Mac MSF in deep dark packed in the crease. I applied Mac EDSF in magnetic appeal to my browbone. I also lined my upper and lower lods with carbon. MUFE smokey eye mascara.







Ok blaming Sage & me for crashing Sephora's web site!!!  You did real GOOD!!!!  I have to look into these Caviar sticks that I keep hearing about---or maybe I 
    shouldn't for my own good!!  I hope you like Cuir Cannage.  I've had that palette for weeks now and haven't used it.  I feel a Smokey Brown Eye coming on soon.  
​    I love your haul!  I want to know how you like the Alienist Brightening Mask and what you like love about  the Anti-Aging Oil?  Notice what I picked up was 
    all anti-aging?





Your smokey eye was smoking'



I love it!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Do think maybe they're down to restock for the start of VIB sale & continuation of VIBR?  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm not looking at Sephora again[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    I'm not looking at Sephora again[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]       I'm not looking at Sephora again[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]         I'm not looking at Sephora again[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]           I'm not looking at Sephora again[/COLOR]


  lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Do think maybe they're down to restock for the start of VIB sale & continuation of VIBR?
> I'm not looking at Sephora again
> I'm not looking at Sephora again
> I'm not looking at Sephora again
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi guys! I fell down the stairs today and my first thought when the ambulance came was 'thank God I've already done my MU and wear some cute clothes!' Well, i'm at home now with some bruised ribs that hurt like f***, and the painkillers have yet to kick in properly. While I'm waiting for that I thought I could post my last two looks! The first I liked so much that I wore it twice in a row.
  I did my usual face and for my eyes I used L'oreal Infallible in Flashback Silver (that is rather like a silvery periwinkle) on the lid, and slightly drawn up to the crease. I then used Vex in the inner corner and over the crease, and Typographic to smoke the whole thing out. I then used Blanc Type to highlight under my brownbone. I lined with a purple liner and smudged that.
  I also used my new Mac goodies - Modest MB and Seeking Attraction csg and loved the whole thing.

  Today I tried something new (my go to look is a smokey eye, so I want to spice things up during our smokey weeks, and try at leas new colour combos!) and paired Daydreaming (lid) with Sable (crease) and Espresso to smoke out the outer corners. I used something as a transition shade (forgot what and can't get up to look for it, because getting up hurts like hell. Also, sitting down. Go, painkillers, go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Blitz&Glitz in a winged liner. It looked quite fall-ish, but I'm not sure if I liked the colour combo. Hubby liked it though. I used Bareness blush and Hellbound lipglass.

  And oh, the irony - why did I fall down the stairs? Because I wanted to go and pick up my package with nailpolish that was just delivered...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 6, 2014)

OMG Anneri, you're soo funny.  It must be the meds!  I hope you are feeling better soon.  And be careful!!  

  I loved my look yesterday, I meant to take a pic and got home and crashed. I'm liking today's look too.  I'll post deets later. 

  Sage, that H A U L!  I'm expecting full reviews soon! LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 6, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Eta: I should have given you the details of my smokey eye. I used LM plum caviar stick on the lid, Mac carbon on the outer edges and blended a bit into the crease and Mac MSF in deep dark packed in the crease. I applied Mac EDSF in magnetic appeal to my browbone. I also lined my upper and lower lods with carbon. MUFE smokey eye mascara.


  Nice! Tell me about the Algenist Oil? 

  Your smokey eye sounds pretty.  Maybe it was too heavy?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok blaming Sage & me for crashing Sephora's web site!!!  You did real GOOD!!!!  I have to look into these Caviar sticks that I keep hearing about---or maybe I
> shouldn't for my own good!!  I hope you like Cuir Cannage.  I've had that palette for weeks now and haven't used it.  I feel a Smokey Brown Eye coming on soon.
> ​    I love your haul!  I want to know how you like the Alienist Brightening Mask and what you like love about  the Anti-Aging Oil?  Notice what I picked up was
> all anti-aging?
> ...


  Do I want Cuir Carnage or trafalagar?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi guys! I fell down the stairs today and my first thought when the ambulance came was 'thank God I've already done my MU and wear some cute clothes!' Well, i'm at home now with some bruised ribs that hurt like f***, and the painkillers have yet to kick in properly. While I'm waiting for that I thought I could post my last two looks! The first I liked so much that I wore it twice in a row.
> I did my usual face and for my eyes I used L'oreal Infallible in Flashback Silver (that is rather like a silvery periwinkle) on the lid, and slightly drawn up to the crease. I then used Vex in the inner corner and over the crease, and Typographic to smoke the whole thing out. I then used Blanc Type to highlight under my brownbone. I lined with a purple liner and smudged that.
> I also used my new Mac goodies - Modest MB and Seeking Attraction csg and loved the whole thing.
> 
> ...


  Sounds like a lovely look, Anneri! I hope you get on the mend soon, so sorry about your fall.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi guys! I fell down the stairs today and my first thought when the ambulance came was 'thank God I've already done my MU and wear some cute clothes!' Well, i'm at home now with some bruised ribs that hurt like f***, and the painkillers have yet to kick in properly. While I'm waiting for that I thought I could post my last two looks! The first I liked so much that I wore it twice in a row.
> I did my usual face and for my eyes I used L'oreal Infallible in Flashback Silver (that is rather like a silvery periwinkle) on the lid, and slightly drawn up to the crease. I then used Vex in the inner corner and over the crease, and Typographic to smoke the whole thing out. I then used Blanc Type to highlight under my brownbone. I lined with a purple liner and smudged that.
> I also used my new Mac goodies - Modest MB and Seeking Attraction csg and loved the whole thing.
> 
> ...


  yikes! i hope you get better soon...and i'm glad you were not injured more seriously! 

  i have some very steep and dangerous stairs in my house as well. although i have contemplated many times on my way down what would happen if i fell and whether or not i'd be able to slither over to my phone and call an ambulance, i've never gotten as far in my reverie as thinking about what i'd be wearing in said ambulance. i should really plan it out better!!! 

  i liked that you used day dreaming on the lid. i can imagine it looked very pretty paired with the browns and B&G!

  today i tried out a smokey look using the marc jacobs vamp palette. i very much like. i can't recall where i saw the video of the look - on the marc jacobs website, or sephora...or youtube. i couldn't 100% recall what they did, so i kinda winged it. essentially berry towards the inner corner, smokey navy towards the out corner, mediated by silver in the middle. i always expect that middle light frosty shade to look cray cray, but i'm generally surprised when it absolutely does not.
  so...i have an interview tomorrow morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i think i might do a 'plain ole brown' smokey eye...try to keep my morning routine simple so that i can definitely be out of the house in time and all. i think it'll take me a while to get there and apparently it's supposed to be really *lovely* weather - snow and rain...high plus 5, low minus 3! (That's celsius...basically 40F - 27F) bah humbug i say!

  undecided about what lipstick to wear. do you guys usually do strong lips, or nude ones for interviews? i don't want to look too washed out, so was considering maybe something in the berry family, like rebel or captive. thoughts?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Do I want Cuir Carnage or trafalagar?


  Have we met?  



You know Meddy would say both.  However, Cuir Cannage is a palette that you might reach for a lot for work, 
   but you can change it up quickly for a night time look to meet your friends for drinks after work.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi guys! I fell down the stairs today and my first thought when the ambulance came was 'thank God I've already done my MU and wear some cute clothes!' Well, i'm at home now with some bruised ribs that hurt like f***, and the painkillers have yet to kick in properly. While I'm waiting for that I thought I could post my last two looks! The first I liked so much that I wore it twice in a row.
> I did my usual face and for my eyes I used L'oreal Infallible in Flashback Silver (that is rather like a silvery periwinkle) on the lid, and slightly drawn up to the crease. I then used Vex in the inner corner and over the crease, and Typographic to smoke the whole thing out. I then used Blanc Type to highlight under my brownbone. I lined with a purple liner and smudged that.
> I also used my new Mac goodies - Modest MB and Seeking Attraction csg and loved the whole thing.
> 
> ...


  Oh lord Anneri!  I'm the old lady in the group who's supposed to fall down.  Well, if you going down I guess you should look good while you're doing it.  You're a riot.  
   I'm glad it was no worse but bruised ribs are no joke!   Feel better!!!!

  Both of your looks sound really NICE!!!!  This is the first time that everyone has been this excited about and happy with their makeup looks.  I'm so loving this!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds nice!
> i should try out *those caviar sticks sometime soo*n...are they a little bit like mac greasepaint sticks?
> 
> *yikes! i* hope you get better soon...and i'm glad you were not injured more seriously!
> ...


 I'm curious about the caviar sticks too but I have way too many eye products as it is.   I never used the greasepaint sticks either.

   Aradhana, my husband and daughter tease me because I say 'yikes', in fact they insist that I'm the only one on the planet who says 'yikes.'  I rest my case.  Thank you!!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 6, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds nice! i should try out those caviar sticks sometime soon...are they a little bit like mac greasepaint sticks?  yikes! i hope you get better soon...and i'm glad you were not injured more seriously!   i have some very steep and dangerous stairs in my house as well. although i have contemplated many times on my way down what would happen if i fell and whether or not i'd be able to slither over to my phone and call an ambulance, i've never gotten as far in my reverie as thinking about what i'd be wearing in said ambulance. i should really plan it out better!!!   i liked that you used day dreaming on the lid. i can imagine it looked very pretty paired with the browns and B&G!


  I say MLBB for interviews...neither nude nor too strong. I'm sorry...I quoted the wrong post, but you can tell what I meant to answer. I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 6 (*Bronze & Black* *Smokey Eye)*
_I used a bronze base for this look to make it more daytime friendly.  I loved this look!_

*EYES:*
Chanel IDO, *Ëbloui* (bronze) creams shadow as base
Chanel *Nuit D’ Orient Palette*
 * Black shadow *to lids over  Êbloui
 *Bronze* shadow to crease & lower lash line
 *Gold* shadow to transition & blend
 *Cream* shadow to highlight brow & inner corners
MAC *Penultimate* to upper lash-line
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ambre Dore*  (gold) 911 to waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel *Perfection Lumière Velvet* foundation
MAC P & P*Bright Forecast *Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed *to contour, set w/ MAC *Earthshine MSF*
Becca *Opal* Highlighter  to Highlight Facial High Planes 
Tom Ford  *Savage *(bronzy gold) Blush
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* powder as overall face powder
Guerlain Météorites, Guerlain *Perles d' Etoiles** -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) over Les Beiges
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
MAC *Vino* lipliner (i)
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante* (pearlescent chocolate)  _ I love this lipstick_


*NAILS*: Chanel Rouge Noir(deep burgundy) 18  _I love this shade!!!!_


----------



## Anneri (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *LIPS:* MAC *Vino* lipliner (i)
> Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante* (pearlescent chocolate)  _ I love this lipstick_
> 
> 
> *NAILS*: Chanel Rouge Noir(deep burgundy) 18  _I love this shade!!!!_


  That look sounds lovely Med! I'd have to steal that idea and do something with my bronze e/s next week!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *LIPS:* MAC *Vino* lipliner (i)
> Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante* (pearlescent chocolate)  _ I love this lipstick_
> 
> 
> *NAILS*: Chanel Rouge Noir(deep burgundy) 18  _I love this shade!!!!_


  This sounds gorgeous, Meddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Smokey Eye Look Day 6 (*Bronze & Black* *Smokey Eye)*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]_[COLOR=0000FF]I used a bronze base for this look to make it more daytime friendly.  I loved this look![/COLOR]_[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel IDO, *Ëbloui* (bronze) creams shadow as base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel [/COLOR][COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF]Nuit D’ Orient Palette[/COLOR]*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF] Black shadow [/COLOR]*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to lids over  Êbloui[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]    *Bronze* shadow to crease & lower lash [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]line[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    *Gold* shadow to transition & blend[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    *Cream* shadow to highlight brow & inner corners[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Penultimate*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] to upper lash-line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ambre Dore*  (gold) 911 to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Perfection Lumière Velvet* foundation[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC P & P[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Bright Forecast *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Highlighter in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC* *Pro* *Sculpting Cream,* *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Richly Honed[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]to contour, set w/ MAC *Earthshine MSF*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Becca *Opal* Highlighter  to Highlight Facial High Planes [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford  *Savage* (bronzy gold) Blush[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* powder as overall face powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Météorites, Guerlain [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Perles d' Etoiles[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF][COLOR=000000]* -*[/COLOR] (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) over Les Beiges[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Skindinavia Makeup setting spray    *LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Vino* lipliner (i)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense[/COLOR], [COLOR=0000FF]*Foudroyante* (pearlescent chocolate)   _I love this lipstick_[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS*: Chanel Rouge Noir* *(deep burgundy) 18  _I love this shade!!!!_[/COLOR][/COLOR]


Sounds Gorgeous. I really want to try a Chanel lipstick.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2014)

[@]Anneri[/@] you seem to be in such good spirits thru the pain, I am so impressed! Hope you heal up soon


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds Gorgeous. I really want to try a Chanel lipstick.


   Slippery slope lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I really want to try a Chanel lipstick.


  You should! They're only $3 more than the NARS!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Slippery slope lol


I can tell lol I've checked the thread and it's a bunch of fancy enablers :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You should! They're only $3 more than the NARS! oke:


:lol: like I said fancy enablers.  I was kinda shocked at how "cheap" Chanel lipsticks are, you'd think they'd charge TF prices!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can tell lol I've checked the thread and it's a bunch of fancy enablers :haha:


  Fancy enablers lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was kinda shocked at how "cheap" Chanel lipsticks are, you'd think they'd charge TF prices!


  I was surprised too, I plan on grabbing Foudroyante soon and maybe Elegante too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was surprised too, I plan on grabbing Foudroyante soon and maybe Elegante too.


Those are both pretty. Did you sample them on the lips?   





awickedshape said:


> Fancy enablers lol


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  No, but I hand swatched them last weekend!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, but I hand swatched them last weekend!


I remember, but I forget if you mentioned how the pigmentation worked out.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I remember, but I forget if you mentioned how the pigmentation worked out.


  Elegante seemed real nice when I swatched it, Foudroyante seemed a bit smoother than it. but both seemed nice. They were busy at the counter and so I never got to ask for someone to clean them off so I could try them on. :/


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't own any Chanel lipsticks but some of the Rouge Allure Velvets seem nice.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Elegante seemed real nice when I swatched it, Foudroyante seemed a bit smoother than it. but both seemed nice. They were busy at the counter and so I never got to ask for someone to clean them off so I could try them on. :/


Were they super glossy?  Both look lovely and are on my list too. I can't resist a berry or a brown lipstick!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

I was just looking over some of the Chanel shades. I'm considering getting my first. Impulsive is catching my eye... I enjoy those sort of strawberry shades. What do you all think?


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2014)

Skipped makeup again yesterday (I'm slacking), but tried another smoky eye today. This one was just traditional grey, but warmer greys (relatively), since very cool ones tend to wash me out.   Eyes :: Mac Unbasic White Mac Seedy Pearl (both used as highlights)  Mac Swell Baby (all over lid) Mac Courtly (patted on centre of lid) Mac Copperplate (inner and outer angles and blended through the crease; along lower lash line) Mac Print (outer angles) Urban Decay e/l Smoke (both lash lines) Guerlain Cils d'Enfer (I like this but don't love it. It's ok for everyday, but it can't ever be made dramatic, which is what I like)  Cheeks Mac MSF Redhead (concentrating on the salmon pink side) Mac beauty powder Honey Light  Lips Rose Maiden  Clearly I wanted to make myself go back to some past Mac limited collections. Worked pretty well, although the eye seemed softer than I expected. Cheeks were actually the best part.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This sounds gorgeous, Meddy!


  Thanks Mandy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You should! *They're only $3 more than the NARS!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   You love us though right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I was just looking over some of the Chanel shades. I'm considering getting my first. Impulsive is catching my eye... I enjoy those sort of strawberry shades. What do you all think?


 It's very vibrant and very pretty Mandy.  Then again, I've never seen you look bad in anything!
     http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-impulsive-132-enigmatique-135-rouge-allure-lip-color-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

BTW Mandy, I forgot to mention how super cute your Avi is.  Love it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

katred said:


> Clearly I wanted to make myself go back to some past Mac limited collections. Worked pretty well, although the eye seemed softer than I expected. Cheeks were actually the best part.


   That's good 'slacking' if I've ever seen any!!!  Nice look!.  MAC really has given us some great products.  I love Copper Plate.  I once gave a friend MSF Redhead and
  you'd have thought I gave her the Hope Diamond!!!  She loved it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I recommend both but Foudroyante is most unique.  I love it.  It has more orange than I expected---perhaps just the right amounts of brown & orange.  It went well with[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   my smokey bronze eye [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]look.  I ordered one of the new Chanel lip glosses, Rouge Allure Colour & Shine[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Audace 20*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Mauve-brown) to wear w/it and Chanel NP,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Exception, described as a red brown.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I totally agree that Foudroyante is smoother and dare I say creamier---yes that's it.  It's creamier.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] They are Mandy.  They're matte and very pigmented. I like La Diva, 44, Chanel's version of Candy Yum Yum. L'adoree , 45 is a nice burgundy matte.  I recently[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   ordered La Flambouyante, 337 [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]which was repromoted with the holiday collection.  It's a fiery orange red: [/COLOR]http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2014/10/28/bright-bright-chanel-    reds-for-the-holiday/    [COLOR=0000FF] Either would look good on you Lady Dolly[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]It's very vibrant and very pretty Mandy.  Then again, I've never seen you look bad in anything![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-imp...ouge-allure-lip-color-reviews-photos-swatches


You are too kind Meddy! I am looking forward to taking a look at them


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I recommend both but Foudroyante is most unique.  I love it.  It has more orange than I expected---perhaps just the right amounts of brown & orange.  It went well with[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   my smokey bronze eye [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]look.  I ordered one of the new Chanel lip glosses, Rouge Allure Colour & Shine[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Audace 20*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Mauve-brown) to wear w/it and Chanel NP,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Exception, described as a red brown.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I totally agree that Foudroyante is smoother and dare I say creamier---yes that's it.  It's creamier.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] They are Mandy.  They're matte and very pigmented. I like La Diva, 44, Chanel's version of Candy Yum Yum. L'adoree , 45 is a nice burgundy matte.  I recently[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   ordered La Flambouyante, 337 [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]which was repromoted with the holiday collection.  It's a fiery orange red: [/COLOR]http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2014/10/28/bright-bright-chanel-    reds-for-the-holiday/    [COLOR=0000FF] Either would look good on you Lady Dolly[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]It's very vibrant and very pretty Mandy.  Then again, I've never seen you look bad in anything![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-imp...ouge-allure-lip-color-reviews-photos-swatches


  Thank you, Meddy!  I'm going to look into all of those you listed!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]BTW Mandy, I forgot to mention how super cute your Avi is.  Love it!![/COLOR]


  Aww, thank you! That was the hubby and I in our "Retro Couple" costumes. Actually, it's pretty much our everyday look anyway. Lol. My husband is especially into the retro look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, thank you! That was the *hubby and I in our "Retro Couple" costumes*. Actually, it's pretty much our everyday look anyway. Lol. My husband is especially into the retro look.


    It is so cool!  You're a very good looking couple!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

Meka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh Meka.  I have a few questions about the Algenist Anti-Aging Oil.  I read a few reviews and saw your proclamation of love for the product.  I think you said something like,_ "I love this stuff."_  Well, what do you love about it?  Do you use it as your moisturizer or as the instructions suggest, to use it _before_ applying your moisturizer?  If so, is that too much moisturizer?   I just ordered it today.  I figured with 20% off, Ebates cash back, an extension of VIB Rouge through 2015, and a free VIBR gift of Formula X red nail polish, why not.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It is so cool!  You're a very good looking couple![/COLOR]


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That's good 'slacking' if I've ever seen any!!!  Nice look!.  MAC really has given us some great products.  I love Copper Plate.  I once gave a friend MSF Redhead and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  you'd have thought I gave [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]her the Hope Diamond!!!  She loved it!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks Meddy! I don't often use Redhead because I'm always worried it'll loo too warm but when I put it on today, I sort of wondered why I'd been concerned. Even with a warm highlighter, it just made me look healthy in the November gloom.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That's good 'slacking' if I've ever seen any!!!  Nice look!.  MAC really has given us some great products.  I love Copper Plate.  I once gave a friend MSF Redhead and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  you'd have thought I gave [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]her the Hope Diamond!!!  She loved it!!![/COLOR]


  I lost my Copperplate.  It was my most used shadow and I haven't seen it in months now. I will have to replace it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I lost my Copperplate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes you will Mandy---it's a good one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 7 (* Black* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
MAC Paint Pot, *Blackground*
Chanel *Les 5 Ombres De Chanel Oiseaux De Nuit **Palette*
 * Black shadow *to lids over *Blackground*
 *Deep* *Purple-Grey* shadow to crease & lower lash line
 *Antique* *Gold* shadow to transition & blend
 *Icy White* shadow to highlight brow & inner corners
MAC Feline to waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Chanel* Les Beige Healthy Glow Fluid** foundation*
Charlotte Tilbury W*onderglow *Beauty Flash Primer over foundation** 
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Charlotte Tilbury
Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond *Shimmer Brick Highlighter  to Highlight Facial High Planes 
Tom Ford  *Frantic Pink* (soft golden pink) Blush
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* powder as overall face powder
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
 
*LIPS:*
MAC *Silly* lipliner
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Craquante *(pink)  


_**The Charlotte Tilbury W__*onderglow Beauty Flash Primer *can be worn under or over foundation.  When I wore it as a base primer I had a skin eruption, __so I thought I'd try it over my foundation.  Wearing it over my foundation actually supported the claims made by CT that the product creates __luminosity._


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Smokey Eye Look Day 7 (* Black* *Smokey Eye)*
> 
> *EYES:*
> MAC Paint Pot, *Blackground*
> ...


  This sounds lovely. For a black smoky look, I almost always fall back on Guerlain "Les Noirs", but now you have me thinking of other palettes I could use and how I could incorporate more colours.

  I decided on a purple smoky look today, with Guerlain Les Violines. It was pretty quick to do, actually, since the colours blend so easily. The trickiest part was not over-blending the darkest shade, as it diffuses a little too easily. It also took a bit of effort to get the liner smudged just the way I wanted. Here's the full look:

  Eyes:
  Guerlain Les Violines e/s
  - Dark purple on the outer 2/3 of the lids and on outer part of lower lash line
  - Deep reddened mauve on inner 1/3 of lid, blended out and up over the dark purple
  - Soft mauve used to blend out the edges of the dark purple and diffused along the upper crease up to the outer brow bone, dusted along the lower lash lines
  - Light lilac on the inner corners and on the inner part of the brow bone
  Urban Decay e/l in Rockstar smudged along the upper lash lines
  Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara

  Cheeks:
  Mac MSF Blonde [warm pink]- I figured since I pulled out Redhead yesterday, I might as well use her fairer sister today; these are lovely, but both of them do tend to emphasize my pores

  Lips:
  Mac l/g Aleydis- Looks like a bright fuchsia, but is actually quite translucent, so it's a very delicate fuchsia-pink; Was available with the first Marcel Wanders collection










  It occurred to me after I was done that I'd _meant_ to use Chanel Diapason underneath Les Violines to see how that worked... Oh well.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 8, 2014)

Quick pop in to post my smokey eye for the day:  silica powder and aloe vera gel primer Black Opal True Finish Foundation,  Nutmeg NYX orange concealer under eye NYX HD concealer, Chestnut, under eyes and on PIH (love the acronym) NYX Set it and Forget It powder, medium dark BN e/s, black plum, for contour SM illuminating powder, Vanuatu Nude, for highlight MAC blush, Loverush NYX Smokey Eye combo 9-pan for taupe and grey smokey eye with matte black on outer v, MAC Shag in transition and upper left peachy sheen on brow bone Rimmel London brow pencils in 004 and 001 on brows Sephora atomic volume mascara, Explosive Black Pixi eye pencil, black noire upper and lower lashline Maybelline Nude Enbrace lipstick, Chocolate Lust lipgloss  Please excuse my poor sentence structure and punctuation/capitalization...typing this on my phone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

katred said:


> This sounds lovely. For a black smoky look, I almost always fall back on Guerlain "Les Noirs", but now you have me thinking of other palettes I could use and how I could incorporate more colours.
> 
> I decided on a purple smoky look today, with Guerlain Les Violines. It was pretty quick to do, actually, since the colours blend so easily. The trickiest part was not over-blending the darkest shade, as it diffuses a little too easily. It also took a bit of effort to get the liner smudged just the way I wanted. Here's the full look:
> 
> ...


 Thanks much.  There are few more palettes that I'm considering for traditional smokey eye looks.  It's just easier having a quad or quint then it is going through my 
  customized MAC palettes--I have them sorted by color so I'm pulling at least 4 of my 11 palettes for a single look.  Not to efficient!

Very pretty!  I absolutely love it and I wish I looked as good in purple.  I love purple but it refuses to love me back...oh and Les Violines...I really wanted it because its 
   so gorgeous!!! You're right, Diapason or even MAC's Half Wild would have played nicely w/Les Violines.   Next time!!!   It's a really great look on you and worth 
   repeating.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Please excuse my poor sentence structure and punctuation/capitalization...typing this on my phone.


   Love the look Sage.  You always have a combo of unique products.  The eye look sounds just awesome!


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks much.  There are few more palettes that I'm considering for traditional smokey eye looks.  It's just easier having a quad or quint then it is going through my
> customized MAC palettes--I have them sorted by color so I'm pulling at least 4 of my 11 palettes for a single look.  Not to efficient!
> 
> Very pretty!  I absolutely love it and I wish I looked as good in purple.  I love purple but it refuses to love me back...oh and Les Violines...I really wanted it because its
> ...


  Thank you. Even if you struggle with purples, you might want to give Les Violines a shot. The shades are surprisingly neutral- they don't pull too red or blue, which I think makes them very wearable. At least worth swatching.

  I absolutely agree about grabbing a pre-made palette. It's always super quick when I have everything right at my disposal. Even fidgeting with the dark purple and the liner, I had my whole face done in less than fifteen minutes, which is well under my average, especially if I have to go hunting for a particular colour.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Were they super glossy?  Both look lovely and are on my list too. I can't resist a berry or a brown lipstick!


No, not glossy,I'd compare it to a satin.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I recommend both but Foudroyante is most unique.  I love it.  It has more orange than I expected---perhaps just the right amounts of brown & orange.  It went well with[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   my smokey bronze eye [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]look.  I ordered one of the new Chanel lip glosses, Rouge Allure Colour & Shine[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Audace 20*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Mauve-brown) to wear w/it and Chanel NP,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Exception, described as a red brown.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I totally agree that Foudroyante is smoother and dare I say creamier---yes that's it.  It's creamier.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] They are Mandy.  They're matte and very pigmented. I like La Diva, 44, Chanel's version of Candy Yum Yum. L'adoree , 45 is a nice burgundy matte.  I recently[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   ordered La Flambouyante, 337 [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]which was repromoted with the holiday collection.  It's a fiery orange red: [/COLOR]http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2014/10/28/bright-bright-chanel-    reds-for-the-holiday/    [COLOR=0000FF] Either would look good on you Lady Dolly[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]It's very vibrant and very pretty Mandy.  Then again, I've never seen you look bad in anything![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-imp...ouge-allure-lip-color-reviews-photos-swatches


Oh, I'm going to have to check out that gloss!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful look [@]katred[/@]


----------



## sagehen (Nov 8, 2014)

@katred  SM: Shea Moisture BN: Ben Nye  NYX makes so many good products - do they not sell in store in Canada? I hear Canada does not get Wet n Wild either.  sorry for all the abbreviations.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 8, 2014)

I knew I heard someone calling my name. Lol.   I had a deluxe sample of the Algenist oil but couldn't bring myself to spend $79 on it. I bought Fresh sea berry oil instead. I'd use the Fresh oil (at night) and my skin would look okay the next morning. I'd switch up and use the Algenist oil one night and I'd wake up with sucha a radiant glow! My skin would look smooth and healthy. I'm running out of adjectives at this point but hope you get my point. Lol  The Fresh oil will be returned on Monday, the same day that I get my full size Algenist oil.   With @Elegant One's glowing recommendation of the Algenist products that she's tried, in addition to my love of the oil, I'll probably end up picking up the whole line (appropriate for my skin). That's will be a first for me.   OAN: I'm headed to bed but will be back later to comment on everyone's posts.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Meka :yaay: Oh Meka.  I have a few questions about the Algenist Anti-Aging Oil[/COLOR][COLOR=181818].[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I read a few reviews and saw your proclamation of love for the product.  I think you said something like, _"I love this stuff."_  Well, what do you love about it?  Do you use it as your moisturizer or as the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]instructions suggest, to use it _before_ applying your moisturizer?  If so, is that too much moisturizer?   I just ordered it today.  I figured with 20% off, Ebates cash back, an extension of VIB Rouge through 2015, and a free VIBR gift of Formula X red nail polish, why not.[/COLOR] :shrugs:


----------



## meka72 (Nov 8, 2014)

@Medgal, I realized that I didn't answer your question and the site won't let me edit my original post.   I use the Algenist oil as a moisturizer on its own generally. If my skin is drier than normal, I would layer it under a moisturizer. I prefer to layer under a gel moisturizer like Clinique moisture surge for some reason. Although I have layered it under a heavier moisturizer like Vanicream after a chemical peel. I have combo skin.


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2014)

sagehen said:


> @katred  SM: Shea Moisture BN: Ben Nye  NYX makes so many good products - do they not sell in store in Canada? I hear Canada does not get Wet n Wild either.  sorry for all the abbreviations.


  Thanks! Nyx is apparently available in one drug store chain, but they're only in one province. We used to have Wet & Wild- I remember having them here when I first started wearing makeup- but no longer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I use the Algenist oil as a moisturizer on its own generally. If my skin is drier than normal, I would layer it under a moisturizer. I prefer to layer under a gel moisturizer like Clinique moisture surge for some reason. Although I have layered it under a heavier moisturizer like Vanicream after a chemical peel. I have combo skin.


 Thanks for doubling back to add more to your response---you just didn't want to hear me screeching again.  I think I'll try it on its own initially and then layer w/a 
  moisturizer  in the dead of winter when I'm more likely to require it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 8 (*Brown* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
Tom Ford cream e/s in *Illicit* as a base 
Dior e/s quint in *Cuir Cannage *
 * Blackened Brown e/s *to lids over *Illicit*
 *Plummy Brown* shadow to crease & lower lash line
 *Copper* shadow to transition & blend
 *Golden Ivory* shadow to highlight brow
  NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner,* Rue Bonaparte *
    Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave *to inner corners


*FACE:*
Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet *foundation*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing *Powder
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave*  to Highlight Facial High Planes 
MAC *Pressed Amber *Blush
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites,Perles* Dore 04*

 
*LIPS:*
MAC *Vino *lipliner
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante *(Pearlescent Choc) *148*


*NAILS:*
Butter London, Tramp Stamp (Dark Chocolate)


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Smokey Eye Look Day 8 (*Brown* *Smokey Eye)*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford cream e/s in *Illicit* as a base [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Dior e/s quint in *Cuir Cannage *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF] Blackened Brown e/s [/COLOR]*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to lids over *Illicit*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]    *Plummy Brown* shadow to crease & lower lash [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    *Copper* shadow to transition & blend[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    *Golden Ivory* shadow to highlight brow[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]    [COLOR=0000FF]NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner, *Rue Bonaparte *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Estee Lauder [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave *to inner corners[/COLOR]   [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]foundation[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Luminous Praline*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC* *Pro* *Sculpting Cream,* *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Richly Honed[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave*  to Highlight Facial High Planes [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Pressed Amber* Blush[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Skindinavia Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Météorites,*  *Perles *Dore 04*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]  *LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Vino *lipliner[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Foudroyante*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Pearlescent Choc)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*148*[/COLOR][/COLOR]    [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Butter London, Tramp Stamp (Dark Chocolate)[/COLOR][/COLOR]


  Beautiful! I'm doing a black and gold smokey look today.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 9, 2014)

katred said:


> This sounds lovely. For a black smoky look, I almost always fall back on Guerlain "Les Noirs", but now you have me thinking of other palettes I could use and how I could incorporate more colours.
> 
> I decided on a purple smoky look today, with Guerlain Les Violines. It was pretty quick to do, actually, since the colours blend so easily. The trickiest part was not over-blending the darkest shade, as it diffuses a little too easily. It also took a bit of effort to get the liner smudged just the way I wanted. Here's the full look:
> 
> ...


   sounds sultry!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 9, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds nice! what brand is SM? i'm sure once you say it i will think oh, of course! but i just can't think of it....  oh and btw, i went with your advice and wore an mlbb for my interview the other day...NARS Barbara audacious lipstick, with a bit of plum lipliner to give some definition. it was definitely a better choice than any other colour/shade family, since I didn't have to worry at all that it might be fading weirdly or anything of that sort!!!


  SM=Shea Moisture  I hope the interview went well. Good luck!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

katred said:


> This sounds lovely. For a black smoky look, I almost always fall back on Guerlain "Les Noirs", but now you have me thinking of other palettes I could use and how I could incorporate more colours.  I decided on a purple smoky look today, with Guerlain Les Violines. It was pretty quick to do, actually, since the colours blend so easily. The trickiest part was not over-blending the darkest shade, as it diffuses a little too easily. It also took a bit of effort to get the liner smudged just the way I wanted. Here's the full look:  Eyes: Guerlain Les Violines e/s - Dark purple on the outer 2/3 of the lids and on outer part of lower lash line - Deep reddened mauve on inner 1/3 of lid, blended out and up over the dark purple - Soft mauve used to blend out the edges of the dark purple and diffused along the upper crease up to the outer brow bone, dusted along the lower lash lines - Light lilac on the inner corners and on the inner part of the brow bone Urban Decay e/l in Rockstar smudged along the upper lash lines Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara  Cheeks: Mac MSF Blonde [warm pink]- I figured since I pulled out Redhead yesterday, I might as well use her fairer sister today; these are lovely, but both of them do tend to emphasize my pores  Lips: Mac l/g Aleydis- Looks like a bright fuchsia, but is actually quite translucent, so it's a very delicate fuchsia-pink; Was available with the first Marcel Wanders collection
> 
> 
> 
> It occurred to me after I was done that I'd _meant_ to use Chanel Diapason underneath Les Violines to see how that worked... Oh well.


  Love it! These types of shades have really been appealing to me lately.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Smokey Eye Look Day 8 (*Brown* *Smokey Eye)*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford cream e/s in *Illicit* as a base [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Dior e/s quint in *Cuir Cannage *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF] Blackened Brown e/s [/COLOR]*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to lids over *Illicit*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]    *Plummy Brown* shadow to crease & lower lash [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    *Copper* shadow to transition & blend[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    *Golden Ivory* shadow to highlight brow[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]    [COLOR=0000FF]NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner, *Rue Bonaparte *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Estee Lauder [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave *to inner corners[/COLOR]   [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]foundation[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Luminous Praline*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC* *Pro* *Sculpting Cream,* *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Richly Honed[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave*  to Highlight Facial High Planes [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Pressed Amber* Blush[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Skindinavia Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Météorites,*  *Perles *Dore 04*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]  *LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Vino *lipliner[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Foudroyante*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Pearlescent Choc)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*148*[/COLOR][/COLOR]    [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Butter London, Tramp Stamp (Dark Chocolate)[/COLOR][/COLOR]


Gorgeous meddy. I feel like I need Tramp Stamp lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

katred said:


> This sounds lovely. For a black smoky look, I almost always fall back on Guerlain "Les Noirs", but now you have me thinking of other palettes I could use and how I could incorporate more colours.  I decided on a purple smoky look today, with Guerlain Les Violines. It was pretty quick to do, actually, since the colours blend so easily. The trickiest part was not over-blending the darkest shade, as it diffuses a little too easily. It also took a bit of effort to get the liner smudged just the way I wanted. Here's the full look:  Eyes: Guerlain Les Violines e/s - Dark purple on the outer 2/3 of the lids and on outer part of lower lash line - Deep reddened mauve on inner 1/3 of lid, blended out and up over the dark purple - Soft mauve used to blend out the edges of the dark purple and diffused along the upper crease up to the outer brow bone, dusted along the lower lash lines - Light lilac on the inner corners and on the inner part of the brow bone Urban Decay e/l in Rockstar smudged along the upper lash lines Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara  Cheeks: Mac MSF Blonde [warm pink]- I figured since I pulled out Redhead yesterday, I might as well use her fairer sister today; these are lovely, but both of them do tend to emphasize my pores  Lips: Mac l/g Aleydis- Looks like a bright fuchsia, but is actually quite translucent, so it's a very delicate fuchsia-pink; Was available with the first Marcel Wanders collection
> 
> 
> 
> It occurred to me after I was done that I'd _meant_ to use Chanel Diapason underneath Les Violines to see how that worked... Oh well.


Very Beautiful Katred!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful! I'm doing a black and gold smokey look today.


   Thanks.  Gold & Black sounds amazing Mandy---I'd love to which shadows you use, etc.  I'm having an obsession w/gold eyeshadow right now.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks.  Gold & Black sounds amazing Mandy---I'd love to which shadows you use, etc.  I'm having an obsession w/gold eyeshadow right now.[/COLOR]


  Sure, I'll try to post a pic and a list of products in a little bit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel like I need Tramp Stamp lol


   Thanks Lady Dolly




Butter London has some very interesting NP names!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 9, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I hope the interview went well. Good luck!


  thanks!

  and sorry, i just realized you had just answered the same question about the abbreviation to katred! i should have read the posts more carefully!


  i wanted to write down today's look before i forget some aspect of it. i tried to take a pic and they're all looking dumb...i assure you all the look is nice IRL:

  EYES
  Urban decay stash 24/7 eyeliner as a base on upper lid
  Jealous kohl power to line thickly on upper lash line and thinly on lower lashline
  Nobless Oblige pressed pigment to upper lid
  Neutral Pink eyeshadow as transition shade (light grey pink - not sure if it is matte or satin)
  Mulled Cider eyeshadow to smoke out crease (matte medium reddish brown)
  yoghurt eyeshadow lightly to brow highlight
  Marc Jacobs O!Mega mascara in blacquer

  FACE
  Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in 7
  Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Dark (centre) and Dark (periphery)
  Mineralize blush in Sweet Sentiment

  LIPS
  Tribalist lipstick
  Vino & Currant lipliners

  Not up to much, but it's nice to hang about the house in nice makeup!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

aradhana said:


> thanks!
> 
> and sorry, i just realized you had just answered the same question about the abbreviation to katred! i should have read the posts more carefully!
> 
> ...


   Beautiful Aradhana.  I know what you mean about the pic---for some reason I can't take one worthy of posting to save my life---either the colors are off or the lighting is 
   all wrong.  So I gave up.  




   Nothing wrong with hanging around the house in nice makeup!!!

   I hope your interview yields good results.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Lady Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> Butter London has some very interesting NP names!


  I like their names they are fun haha

  Yesterday I did a copper eye. Completely by accident, I started with one shade and blended out with another.
  The colors ended up being very close, thus a copper smokey sorta look lol 
  Unfortunately I could not get a pic with my eyes closed.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

Eyes: MAC Blackground Paint Pot on lid, Painterly from crease to brow MAC Charcoal Brown eyeshadow on crease and blended up towards the brow MAC Pretty It Up pigment applied to lid on top of Too Faced Glitter Glue MAC Gilt by Association Mineralize eyeshadow on outer V and blended into the crease MAC black greasepaint stick to line the eyes with Gilt by Association applied on top Charcoal Brown to smoke out under the eyes MAC Lithe pigment on inner corners Clinique Lash Power Mascara Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Brunette  Face: Moisturized with Ole Henriksen Nurture Me Creme Lorac Porefection primer Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation in Cream Ivory Eve Pearl Salmon concealer in Fair under eyes Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in Diffused Light all over face Hourglass Ambient lighting blush in Mood Exposure MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt  Lips: Nars Raquel


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like their names they are fun haha
> 
> Yesterday I did a copper eye. Completely by accident, I started with one shade and blended out with another.
> The colors ended up being very close, thus a copper smokey sorta look lol
> Unfortunately I could not get a pic with my eyes closed.


   I LOVE a copper smokey eye.  It's pretty & so wearable!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I LOVE a copper smokey eye.  It's pretty & so wearable!!![/COLOR]


Me too! :agree:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


   Beautiful Mandy!!!  Clearly, you have skills!!!!  I love the way your eye look makes your eyes pop!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Beautiful Mandy!!!  Clearly, you have skills!!!!  I love the way your eye look makes your eyes pop!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you, Meddy! I'm really loving the Pretty it Up pigment. It's such a lovely olive gold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you, Meddy! I'm really loving the Pretty it Up pigment. It's such a lovely olive gold.


   We have to do a 'pigment week'---I don't use mine nearly enough!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  We have to do a 'pigment week'---I don't use mine nearly enough!!![/COLOR]


  Fun!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 9 (*Gold* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
Chanel Illusion D' Ombre, cream e/s in *Mirage (Golden bronze)* as a base 
Dior *Smokey Gold *Palette
Soft Gold e/s referred to as the base, from lid to brow bone
    Sparking Gold e/s to crease & slightly above
    Dark gold* to t*ransition & blend
    Dior Shimmering Gold highlighter to brow bone & inner corners
 MAC *Feline  **to tight line and upper and lower lash lines, smudged/smoked out*

*FACE:*
Chanel *Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base*
Chanel* Perfection Lumiére* foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ MAC *Earthshine MSF* 
Dior *Shimmering Gold* highlighter to Highlight Facial High Planes 
Tom Ford *Softcore* (Warm Plum) Blush 
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites *Perles d’Etoiles - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) dusted lightly over entire face

 
*LIPS:*
MAC *Have to Have It *(pinked nude)lipliner
Tom Ford *Negligee* (rosy nude) lipstick
Tom Ford *Pink Guilt* (pinked beige) lip gloss


*NAILS:*
Butter London, Tramp Stamp (Dark Chocolate)


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Smokey Eye Look Day 9 (*Gold* *Smokey Eye)*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Illusion D' Ombre, cream e/s in *Mirage (Golden bronze)* as a base [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Dior *Smokey Gold* Palette* *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]*[/COLOR][COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]*[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Soft Gold [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]e/s referred to as the base, from lid to brow bone[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]    Sparking Gold e/s to crease & slightly above[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    Dark gold* to t*ransition & blend[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    Dior Shimmering Gold highlighter to brow bone & inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]    [COLOR=0000FF]MAC [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Feline * *to tight line and upper and lower lash lines, smudged/smoked out*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Perfection Lumiére* foundation[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Luminous Praline*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC* *Pro* *Sculpting Cream,* *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Richly Honed[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]to contour, set w/ MAC *Earthshine MSF* [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Dior *Shimmering Gold* highlighter[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] to Highlight Facial High Planes [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Softcore* (Warm Plum) Blush [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]Skindinavia Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Météorites *Perles d’Etoiles -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) dusted lightly over entire face[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]  *LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Have to Have It* (pinked nude)* *lipliner[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Negligee* (rosy nude) lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Pink Guilt* (pinked beige) lip gloss[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Butter London, Tramp Stamp (Dark Chocolate)[/COLOR][/COLOR]


  You must look like a golden goddess! I wish I had a pic of this look!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 9, 2014)

AAAARGH my last NYX square eyeshadow in Cryptonite has detached from the pan! I went to press it back in and it broke into powder! What will I make my silver smokey eye with tomorrow? @!/&#£/&#;#(#,÷(×!  That was my only gripe with those square shadows. Several shades just...shattered. I am never rough with them and have never dropped this shadow. I found it at a beauty supply store months ago in a clearance bin, brought it home and sat it in a drawer. That is the extent of its activity.  I took it out today and it was out of its pan. I am sad (I re-pressed with 99% alcohol so let's say a prayer for Cryptonite.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

sagehen said:


> AAAARGH my last NYX square eyeshadow in Cryptonite has detached from the pan! I went to press it back in and it broke into powder! What will I make my silver smokey eye with tomorrow? @!/&#£/&#;#(#,÷(×!  That was my only gripe with those square shadows. Several shades just...shattered. I am never rough with them and have never dropped this shadow. I found it at a beauty supply store months ago in a clearance bin, brought it home and sat it in a drawer. That is the extent of its activity.  I took it out today and it was out of its pan. I am sad (I re-pressed with 99% alcohol so let's say a prayer for Cryptonite.


  Aww, I think you saved it... I'll say a little prayer for it, though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You must look like a golden goddess! I wish I had a pic of this look!






 I tried but I waited too late to get good natural light.  The look is actually soft, and the neutral lip keeps the whole look quiet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

sagehen said:


> That was my only gripe with those square shadows. Several shades just...shattered. I am never rough with them and have never dropped this shadow. I found it at a beauty supply store months ago in a clearance bin, brought it home and sat it in a drawer. That is the extent of its activity. I took it out today and it was out of its pan. I am sad (I re-pressed with 99% alcohol so let's say a prayer for Cryptonite.


 ​Praying for Cryptonite now!!!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *I hope your interview yields good results.*


  thanks medgal!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

aradhana said:


> very beautiful look, mandy!   great idea! me neither!  sounds lovely!  i had to google kryptonite - looks like a beautiful shade...definitely saying a prayer for it though hopefully your re-pressing has done the trick!!!          thanks medgal!


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

aradhana said:


> very beautiful look, mandy!
> 
> *great idea! me neither!*
> 
> ...






We'll toss that idea to the group for a week of pigments after the 2-week smokey eye challenge.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> We'll toss that idea to the group for a week of pigments after the 2-week smokey eye challenge.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 9, 2014)

I knew this was going to happen, but I forgot the looks I loved.  I had a copper/brown smokey eye and did the cat eye shape that Aradhana mentioned.  I am not taking the color to my lower line b/c I'm having contact issues. Something is smudging them, and I can't figure out what. It isn't always makeup, and happens bout 50% of the time.  Normally when it is makeup, i can see the color of the makeup on the lens, these smudges are clear.  

  I also did a grey smokey eye.  I'm starting to like smokey eyes.  If i remember what I did, I'll come back.  For now, I'm thinking of next weeks makeup. :-D  I think I'll go with purple!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I knew this was going to happen, but I forgot the looks I loved.  I had a copper/brown smokey eye and did the cat eye shape that Aradhana mentioned.  I am not taking the color to my lower line b/c I'm having contact issues. Something is smudging them, and I can't figure out what. It isn't always makeup, and happens bout 50% of the time.  Normally when it is makeup, i can see the color of the makeup on the lens, these smudges are clear.
> 
> I also did a grey smokey eye.  I'm starting to like smokey eyes.  If i remember what I did, I'll come back.  For now, I'm thinking of next weeks makeup. :-D  I think I'll go with purple!


  I'm so glad you're having fun with smokey eye looks Pretty!!!  Can you deep clean your contacts to get at the smudge---maybe its an emollient of some kind.
​   I thought I knew my favorite but now I'm not so sure.  I'm looking forward to the week ahead and more fun looks.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, as messed up as my sentence structure can be (lazy, typing too fast)  you don't have to apologize.  So, how is the NYx orange concealer is that new? I might have to replace my BB corrector with that.  I'm also going to check out the NYX HD Concealer.  What is SM?


  No, the NYX orange concealer isn't new. An old favorite. I like it because it is pure orange. A cheaper version of the Laura Mercier in Orange/Yellow. I don't want any pink in my corrector, KWIM?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sage I hope Cryptonite holds out for to do your Silver smokey eye!  I was trying to think of a dupe but I don't have Cryptonite to do any comparisons.
Nevertheless, MAC Silver Ring comes to mind.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  Beautiful Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful Mandy!


  Thanks, Naomi!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so glad you're having fun with smokey eye looks Pretty!!!  Can you deep clean your contacts to get at the smudge---maybe its an emollient of some kind.
> ​   I thought I knew my favorite but now I'm not so sure.  I'm looking forward to the week ahead and more fun looks.


  Saw my doc today, trying a whole new brand...


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2014)

Can we all have a moment of silence for NYX Cryptonite? It didn't make it.  Bronze Smoke today:  FACE:  Smashbox pore reducing Primer KvD Lock It Foundation, 68 NYX HD concealer, Chestnut NYX Set It & Don't Fret It powder, medium dark CG Queen bronzer, Ebony Bronze  EYES: Too Faced Fa La La palette (I think this is the name): bronze shade on lids, medium brown in creases, dark brown to smoke out, lightest neutral to highlight browbone Anastasia Dipbrow, Chocolate Pixi, Cocoa Noir pencil, upper and lower lash lines, smudged out Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: NYX Toast lipliner KvD Painted Love Lipstick, A Go-Go


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Can we all have a moment of silence for NYX Cryptonite? It didn't make it.  Bronze Smoke today:  FACE:  Smashbox pore reducing Primer KvD Lock It Foundation, 68 NYX HD concealer, Chestnut NYX Set It & Don't Fret It powder, medium dark CG Queen bronzer, Ebony Bronze  EYES: Too Faced Fa La La palette (I think this is the name): bronze shade on lids, medium brown in creases, dark brown to smoke out, lightest neutral to highlight brownone Anastasia Dipbrow, Chocolate Pixi, Cocoa Noir pencil, upper and lower lash lines, smudged out Sephora Atomic Volume mascara, Explosive Black  LIPS: NYX Toast lipliner KvD Painted Love Lipstick, A Go-Go


   That sounds like a beautiful look, though


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I totally get it.
> Saw my doc today, trying a whole new brand...


  Oh that's good Pretty.  It's ok to get suggestions on Specktra but your doctor is up close & personal, and a professional & that's what you need right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> KvD Painted Love Lipstick, A Go-Go







 To Sage's Cryptonite



RIP

   This must have been a good look in which to mourn.  I'm very fond of a bronze smokey.


----------



## katred (Nov 10, 2014)

Farewell Cryptonite, we hardly knew ye...  I agree with Meddy that a bronze smoky eye is beautiful. I haven't tried one in ages, so thanks for reminding me.   I wasn't sure if we were still doing smoky looks this week, but I figured I wasn't quite done yet. Here's what I wore today.   Face UD naked skin 1.0 Dior star concealer Mac Prep & Prime finishing powder Nars Deep Throat blush  Eyes: Nars Mandchourie e/s duo - dark blue over the entire lid - denim blue around the edges of the dark blue to soften - Nars Vent Glacé lighter shade as highlight -Nars Kauai gold side patted on centre of lid -YSL Sea Black eye liner on upper lash lines -Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara  Lips: Guerlain Rouge Automatique Romance (soft blue rose pink)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look Day 10 (*Medium* *Gold* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
MAC *Genuine Treasure *PP as a base 
MAC *Her Cocoa* e/s Palette
 Warm Antique  Gold e/s to lids 
    Chocolate Bronze e/s to crease & lower lash line
    Bright Bronze Golde/s to transition & blend
    Soft Peach to highlight brow bone & inner corners
 Urban Decay *Perversion* *to tight line & to upper and lower lash lines, smudged/smoked out*

*FACE:*
Chanel *Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base*
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére* *Velvet* foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing *Powder
Dior *Amber Diamond* highlighter to highlight facial high planes 
MAC *Bad Girl Gone Good* Blush 
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites *Perles d’Etoiles -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) dusted lightly over entire face

 
*LIPS:*
Chanel *Rouge Profound *(red)*,* Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
Guerlain Rouge Parade (red) lipstick


*NAILS:*
Butter London, *Come to Bed Red *


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks ladies...we had good times together, me and Cryptonite, but alas, it went the way of Deep Space e/s. They are together now lol. Thing is, these were the two e/s that got me back into smokey eyes a few years ago. It is fitting for it to leave me now, to find my own path. OK, I'm done.  I just want to say that I MUST wear a burgundy smokey eye this week. I see Pomegranate Punk CT, Sketch and Beauty Marked working together. And Loverush blush again. Also, I want to wear Icy Mint CT, S&TO e/s with maybe Beluga to smoke it out, with some real smudgy kohl on the upper and lower lash lines?  And, @medgal, I may need to borrow the basics of the look you wore today once this week too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

katred said:


> Guerlain Rouge Automatique Romance (soft blue rose pink)






Re: Cryptonite tribute

   Yes, a week seemed too short a time---we're just having way too much fun.  Saturday concludes our two Smokey Eye Weeks.  Then we'll go back to our fall theme----but for a week of the fall 
   theme, we will have  *fall with pigments.*  The entire eye look need not be w/pigment unless one desires it that way.  *FALL WITH PIGMENTS *week will start *Sunday November 17.*

Love the eye-look---you have skills too---clearly!  The lipstick is really pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> And, @medgal, I may need to borrow the basics of the look you wore today once this week too.


 





Parting is such sweet sorrow, but Sage you seem so evolved...you make us proud!!! 
   So at the end of our 2-wk smokey eye challenge I would love to know what turned out to be everyone's favorite
   look.

   Love your plans for the burgundy smokey eye!!  I really love Her Cocoa quad---it makes gold/bronze looks that 
   almost look neutral and work fabulously with red/burgundy lips---any bright lip too actually!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2014)

sagehen said:


> KvD Painted Love Lipstick, A Go-Go


  Ohhh Cryptonite is gorgeous.  Sorry for the loss...  
  A go go is purty!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

sagehen said:


> KvD Painted Love Lipstick, A Go-Go


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Re: Cryptonite tribute
> 
> Yes, a week seemed too short a time---we're just having way too much fun.  Saturday concludes our two Smokey Eye Weeks.  Then we'll go back to our fall theme----but for a week of the fall
> theme, we will have  *fall with pigments.*  The entire eye look need not be w/pigment unless one desires it that way.  *FALL WITH PIGMENTS *week will start *Sunday November 17.*
> ...


  I might fall back on the pigments. Or get my butt up early to do my makeup instead of doing it in the car....;-)  Hey at least I'm starting to plan out my looks .


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Very pretty.  Love Her Cocoa Quad.  I might have to try this as well.... and come to bed red? really? Nice! LOL   I love the sound of your burgundy look!   *I might fall back on the pigments. Or get my butt up early to do my makeup instead of doing it in the car....;-)  Hey at least I'm starting to plan out my looks . *


 This is my issue...I do my mu in car all too often. I will practice getting up earlier. We shall see how this works. I do need to break open some pigments. It has been awhile.


----------



## katred (Nov 11, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds very nice! thanks for reminding me - i've been meaning to use swell baby and some other greys...smokey weeks might be a good time to pull those out!
> pretty! was les violines a limited edition? do you think the colours would show up on someone of my skin tone? or would they just look white/grey?
> oh and i love UD rockstar eye pencil! i would say those auberginey colours are really my favourites...
> 
> ...


  Wow, Raquel looks lovely on you! I can see why you were saying I might want to give some of the more neutral Nars shades a try. Great look!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 11, 2014)

sagehen said:


> And, @medgal, I may need to borrow the basics of the look you wore today once this week too.


  sounds purdy!


  i liked both of my looks yesterday and today! i had a hard time remembering the products i used...i think i almost liked yesterday's look the best...the purple grey combo did something nice for my plain ole brown eyes!!!!

*yesterday:*
  must have brown cream shadow from spring '13 forecast palette on upper lid
  swell baby on upper lid
  mauveless as transition shade upper and lower
  prim & proper on outer corner and to line lower lash line
  girlie on browbone
  feline to line lower water line
  marc jacobs blacquer mascara
  bobbi brown colour corrector in dark peach (under eye)

  golden elixir strobe liquid (everywhere)
  sweet sentiment blush
  msfn medium dark

  acid washed lipstick (i added a bit of nacho cheese explosion later to combat the grittiness of AW. pretty colour, but high maintenance. i think it needs to be wiped off completely and reapplied every few hours!)

*today:*
  top soil (from spring '13 forecast palette) on upper lid and just above crease
  runway rose (from spring '13 forecast palette) above crease
  modern majesty pressed pigment on upper lid and to line lower lashline
  cashmere (soft reddish brown) from bare minerals as transition shade and along lower lash line
  vanilla bean (pale peachy pink) from bare minerals on brow bone and inner corner
  boot black liquid liner to thickly line top lash line with baby cat eye swoop
  marc jacobs blacquer mascara

  msfn medium dark 
  sweet sentiment blush to apples
  rio mineralize skinfinish to high points


  giorgio armani lipwax in mystery shade...(the number wore off the label but it's a tawny rose) <--- perfect mlbb


----------



## aradhana (Nov 11, 2014)

katred said:


> Sorry I'm slow getting back to this. I do think that Les Violines would show up on you without turning ashy. Two of the four purples are on the warm side of neutral and I think that they would retain their colour for sure. I thought the palette was limited, but it seems to have worked its way into what looks like a permanent space in the SDM displays, so now I'm not sure. It's certainly available now and doesn't look like it's going away in the immediate future.


  okay i might go have a look sometime in the near future. i also just saw the review on temptalia of the dark burgundy/charcoal black duo which looks very pretty too, so i might have a gander at the two things at the same time if i can!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Very pretty.
> *Love Her Cocoa Quad*.  I might have to try this as well.... and come to bed red? really? Nice! LOL
> 
> I love the sound of your burgundy look!
> ...


   It really is a good quad.  You don't remember Come to Bed Red from the NP thread?  I think we all purchased it.  It's a really good red.

 Don't get anxious about pigment week---we all know pigments are messy and not something you want to do unless time permits.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

aradhana said:


> okay i might go have a look sometime in the near future. i also just saw the review on temptalia of the *dark burgundy/charcoal black duo* which looks very pretty too, so i might have a gander at the two things at the same time if i can!


  I would love it if Guerlain had made a quad out of those duos!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds purdy!
> must have brown cream shadow from spring '13 forecast palette on upper lid
> swell baby on upper lid
> mauveless as transition shade upper and lower
> ...


 Love both looks Aradhana!!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 12, 2014)

so today's look featured some oldies but goodies:

  eyes:
  metal x cream shadow in ardent (deep aubergine) - upper lid
  faux gold mineralize eye shadow - above crease/transition
  play on plums mineralize eye shadow - darker side to deepen out corner, lighter half to highlight
  fig.1 to deepen outer corner and line lower lashline
  marc jacobs blacquer mascara

  msfn in medium dark
  coffee walnut to contour cheekbones
  stratus blush to apples - i used a fan brush and like the effect very much. sometimes this blush is a bit intense using a regular blush brush

  i ended up skipping lips today!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

aradhana said:


> so today's look featured some oldies but goodies:
> 
> eyes:
> metal x cream shadow in ardent (deep aubergine) - upper lid
> ...


  I love your choice of colors.  You're right Ardent is an oldie but goodie---I love it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

I forgot to post* Day 11* but I used the* MAC Rainy Season Quad* for a Smoky Silver/Grey Eye Look, with Guerlain Rouge G, *Geraldine #77* (med pink) lipstick



Smokey Eye Look Day 12 (*YSL Traditional* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
MAC *Blackground* Paint Pot as a base 
YSL Leather Fétiche e/s Palette
 Black e/s to lids 
    Opulent Brown e/s to crease & lower lash line
    Bright Coppere/s to transition & blend
    Cornflower Blue Outer Vee for depth
    Warm Gold to highlight brow bone 
    EL Heat Wake to inner corners
 Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Ambre Dore* 911 (gold) to water line

*FACE:*
Chanel *Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base*
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére* *Velvet* foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Dior *Amber Diamond* highlighter to highlight facial high planes 
Chanel  Canaille* 89* (Golden Orange) JC Blush 
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites Blanc De Perle 00 (Snow White) dusted lightly over entire face

*LIPS:*
MAC Cork Lip Pencil
MAC *Styled in Sepia *Lipstick 
YSL Vernis a Levres* Beige Peau 40 *Glossy Stain

*NAILS:*
Dior, *Trench *( Light Taupe Brown) 223


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2014)

Just popping in to post another smokey video.  Even though the week is almost over, and she is not as hooded as us (no fold) her video made sense to me. 
                      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iwPjG7yaCQ&index=4&list=PLqsERQSy-x0e7OQ7-EqrQFUmNTnG3Xrw9


  Tuesday  I wore: 

I loved this look, i tend to stay away from purple/pink, but these colors looked nice. These are the purples I should stick with 

  Triple impact on the lid
  Bobbi Brown Taupe Transition. I really love this shade. It reminds me of a chanel notorious in an eye shdaow. 
  Brow: Shroom, very lightly
  crease and lower lash line: Vile Violet 


  Blush: Desert Rose

  Lips:  Feed the senses  (LOVE THIS COLOR) l/s.  liner: Mauve by Sephora. Nice shade match, it's a little darker but it works.  Gloss: Chanel 191




  Wednesday  I did a nude smokey eye? LOL  I was too tired to figure anything else out 

EYES: 
lid Sable 
  Crease: Rose Cloud
  all from Pedro Nude Quad.  Love this quad too 
  Liner: Mufe aqua cream in black 
  Mascara: L'oreal butterfly.  I really like it, almost up there with my Chanel and they're real. 

  Lips: Frank n Furter.  Really nice red. I forgot my liner and this was nice without it. 

  Blush: corol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Just popping in to post another smokey video.  Even though the week is almost over, and she is not as hooded as us (no fold) her video made sense to me.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iwPjG7yaCQ&index=4&list=PLqsERQSy-x0e7OQ7-EqrQFUmNTnG3Xrw9
> 
> 
> ...







Yay Pretty ----2 really great looks!!!  Thanks for sharing the video.  Looking forward to watching it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

I didn't wear makeup today. 



 I spent the better part of the day fixing my wi-fi connection so that I could backup my devices and activate my cell phone.  
               Mission accomplished, but what a pain in the butt.

               Looking forward to putting my face on tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2014)

What was wrong with your wifi connection?  I only ask because lately mine has been acting up. 

  Thursday I did a burgundy look.  after I had it all on, I wish I had some black to throw in but didn't have it with me. 


  Eyes: 
lid: Crimson Tryst (first time wearing this... it is gorgeous) 
crease: Folie (don't really wear this either, but I loved it) 
  transistion: Haux (don't really wear this either, loved it too) 
I wish I had black in the outer corner.  
  Brow: sweet joy (don't really wear this one either. ) 
  ----I might do it tonite. 

  Lips: 
  I brought a bunch with me to try, but Hot Chocolate was the best. 

  Cheeks: maybe seduced at sea.  LOL  It's what is in my bag, but I don't remember using it. LOL  THe other option I brought was Make you Mine, which seemed to dark, so I had to have used SAS. 

  Face:  I'm looking for a new foundation I used a sample of YSL Fusion Ink in b65  
  Bobbi Brown Deep Peach corrector 
  Concealer: Maquicomplet Caramel   (this might be the winner, I've been having a concealer battle.  Nothing works anymore. LOL) 
  Concealer: to cover the shadow from the bag I have on my right eye.  I think this is from lack of sleep and sinuses. Laura Mercier High Coverage Concealer #5. 
  I normally use the one in the pot in color 5 in the Winter.  Right now, they are both too light.  
  Powder: Nars Light reflecting, which I put on first.   Got the tip from Wayne Goss, it really works.  LOL  Then I dusted a lil in the tzone.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> This is my issue...I do my mu in car all too often. I will practice getting up earlier. We shall see how this works. I do need to break open some pigments. It has been awhile.


  I have a bunch just taking up space in my drawer.  I need to do something with them. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *What was wrong with your wifi connection?  I only ask because lately mine has been acting up. *
> 
> Thursday I did a burgundy look.  after I had it all on, I wish I had some black to throw in but didn't have it with me.
> 
> ...


  You know I honestly think it was weather related but I just couldn't get it to reset.  It got very dark, very windy, it rained then it snowed.  I just kept at it-----it was very,
   very frustrating.  All I wanted to do was back up some data and overtime it started backing up the connection was lost.  Technology---ugh!

   That Crimson Tryst is GORGEOUS!!!  Sounds like a very nice look Pretty.  So are you saying you put  the NARS powder on _before_ your foundation?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look *Day 13* (*Grey* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
MAC *Quite Natural* Paint Pot as a base 
MAC *Rainy Season *e/s Quad
 *Courtly* Grey (Matte Cool Grey) e/s to lids 
 *Typographic* (Asphalt Black) e/s to crease & lower lash line
 *Arctic Grey* (mid-tone grey)e/s to transition & blend
 *Rainy Season* (Light Warm Grey) to highlight brow bone 
    EL *Heat Wake* to inner corners
 MAC Power Point Eye Pencil, *Grey Utility *to water line

*FACE:*
Chanel *Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base*
Chanel *Les Beige Healthy Glow Fluid *foundation, *40 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 to highlight facial high planes   _*LOVE THIS!!!*_
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Plum Attraction 63 *(Burgundy)
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites *Blanc De Perle 00* (Snow White) dusted lightly over entire face

*LIPS:*
*Rouge Noir, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, (Burgundy)
Tom Ford *Bruised Plum* Lipstick (Deep Burgundy)


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You know I honestly think it was weather related but I just couldn't get it to reset.  It got very dark, very windy, it rained then it snowed.  I just kept at it-----it was very,
> very frustrating.  All I wanted to do was back up some data and overtime it started backing up the connection was lost.  Technology---ugh!
> 
> That Crimson Tryst is GORGEOUS!!!  Sounds like a very nice look Pretty.  So are you saying you put  the NARS powder on _before_ your foundation?


  yes ma'am.  Love the finish and it makes it last.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyQsVyGadbY


  Love your look.  I still want that Tom Ford Black Orchid, how does Bruised Plum compare? 


I'm am still high from the Stevie Concert last night. I purposely didn't go crazy with the latest collex to buy the best tix, and not the cheap seats, and it was sooo worth it. I almost fell out I was so excited. 

  I wore the same burgundy look as before and put black in the outer corner, and Bad Girl Gone Good blush.  LOVED IT!!!  I tried to take a good pic, but I couldn't capture it on my phone. But my girl said my makekup was flawless.  Like that's a first for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> yes ma'am.  Love the finish and it makes it last.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyQsVyGadbY
> 
> 
> Love your look.  I still want that *Tom Ford Black Orchid, how does Bruised Plum compare? *
> ...


 Oh thanks for the link to the video---can't wait to watch tonight.

  There are a couple of comparison swatches already in the gallery of the TF Matte lipstick thread

  That concert must have been off the charts---I'm glad you had such a great time!!

  That's a great look you put together---you know it's good when a friend endorses it!!!  That's just awesome Pretty!!!!!  I'll be back later to post my look after our guests leave---we're hosting a small dinner party tonight.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh thanks for the link to the video---can't wait to watch tonight.
> 
> There are a couple of comparison swatches already in the gallery of the TF Matte lipstick thread
> 
> ...


  Ohhh fancy!   A dinner party!  

Meddy, I'm still high from the concert.  STILL HIGH!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhh fancy!   A dinner party!
> 
> Meddy, I'm still high from the concert.  STILL HIGH!!!


  That's awesome---you deserved to have a blast.  Keep that high as long as you can.

   OMG---they left really late--we were having a good time.  Will post my last Smokey eye look tomorrow!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> yes ma'am.  Love the finish and it makes it last.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyQsVyGadbY
> 
> 
> I wore the same burgundy look as before and put black in the outer corner, and Bad Girl Gone Good blush.  LOVED IT!!!  I tried to take a good pic, but I couldn't capture it on my phone. But my girl said my makekup was flawless.  Like that's a first for me.


  thanks for the link. definitely trying this out!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's awesome---you deserved to have a blast.  Keep that high as long as you can.
> 
> OMG---they left really late--we were having a good time.  Will post my last Smokey eye look tomorrow!


  I'm trying.  So glad I got video.  I tend to hold all feelings inside, I'm glad I let myself "loose". LOL 

I recently saw Ed Motta, a Brazilian jazz artist and he was PHENOMENAL.  I still think about that concert and wished I had video of it.  

  I've figured out what I want to be when I grow up.  A traveller and concert goer. ;-)  


Thanks Aradhana!   Let me know when you try that tip.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm trying.  So glad I got video.  I tend to hold all feelings inside, I'm glad I let myself "loose". LOL
> 
> I recently saw Ed Motta, a Brazilian jazz artist and he was PHENOMENAL.  I still think about that concert and wished I had video of it.
> 
> ...


 That's great that you got the concert video---and you're a jazz lover too.   I can't even remember the last concert I went to---how pathetic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Smokey Eye Look, Last & Final *Day 14* (*Black Traditional* *Smokey Eye)*

*EYES:*
 CHANEL Illusion D’ Ombre, *Mirifique* (Black shimmer) *85 *as a base 
 MAC *Desert  Camouflage* e/s Quad
*Carbon* (Matte Black) e/s to lids over Mirifique
 *Cactus* *Thorn*  (Bronze Shimmered Medium Dark Brown) e/s to crease & lower lash line
 *Desert* (Gray-tinged brown) e/s to transition & blend
 * Sahara Dus*t (Pale beige) to highlight brow bone 
    Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold) to inner corners

 MAC Power Point Eye Pencil, *Fascination* to water line

*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére Velvet *Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille 89* (Golden Orange)
Chanel *Les Beiges* *30* face powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites Perles *Blanc De Perle 00* (Snow White) dusted lightly over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Rouge Noir,* Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, (Burgundy)
 Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante *(Pearlescent Choc) *148   Love, love love*
Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace 20* (Mauve-brown)   *  Love, love love*

*Nails*
Cnanel *Exception* (Red-brown)  639 * Love, love love*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Smokey Eye Look, Last & Final *Day 14* (*Black Traditional* *Smokey Eye)*
> 
> *EYES:*
> CHANEL Illusion D’ Ombre, *Mirifique* (Black shimmer) *85 *as a base
> ...


  Sounds Gorgeous Meddy


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 16, 2014)

katred said:


> Sorry I'm slow getting back to this. I do think that Les Violines would show up on you without turning ashy. Two of the four purples are on the warm side of neutral and I think that they would retain their colour for sure. I thought the palette was limited, but it seems to have worked its way into what looks like a permanent space in the SDM displays, so now I'm not sure. It's certainly available now and doesn't look like it's going away in the immediate future.   Wow, Raquel looks lovely on you! I can see why you were saying I might want to give some of the more neutral Nars shades a try. Great look!


  Thanks, Katred! These types of shades do not usually work this well on me. I can't explain why these are flattering me, but there is just something different about them! I'm usually a washed out mess with this sort of nude.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Today's Look - Fall, although our weather say winter!!!  I changed the eye look but the lips and nails are the same because I love them SO much!

*EYES:*
 CHANEL Illusion D’ Ombre, *Initiation *(Platinum Bronze) *827 *as a base 
 *Dior **Sundeck (564) Sand & Orange **Quint/5 Couleurs Palette*
Gold e/s to lids over Initiation
 Dark Brown e/s to crease & lower lash line
    Medium Orangee/s to transition & blend
    Light Golden Orange to blend
   Beige to highlight brow bone 
Bobby Brown *Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick* to inner corners
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Espresso *(Brown) 20 to upper lash-line & waterline


*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  
MACProSculpting Cream,*Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Bobby Brown *Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick* to highlight facial high planes   
Tom Ford, *Savage, 04* (Bronzy Gold) Blush
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret* powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites *Perles d’Etoiles -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) dusted lightly over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Rouge Noir,* Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, (Burgundy)
 Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante* (Pearlescent Choc) *148   Love, love love*
Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace 20* (Mauve-brown)   *  Love, love love*

*Nails*
Chanel *Exception* (Red-brown)  639 * Love, love love*


  Edited to correct eyeliner


----------



## aradhana (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds Gorgeous Meddy


  very pretty profile pic dolly!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2014)

Very nice Meddy.  I still wish I went to find Desert Camoflage.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Very nice Meddy.  I still wish I went to find Desert Camoflage.


    Thanks Pretty!!  I think I like Jungle Camouflage better.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well. Everyone looks great! Last week, I tried to be fancy and switch up my smokey eye. Lol. At first I wore: LM caviar stick in cocoa on the lid, LM caviar stick in rosegold to inner duct, LM caviar stick in amethyst/Mac saddle to crease and Mac xarbon to the outer corner and ?? to the brow. Then I tried to copy Medgal's smokey eye using Dior Cuir Cannage. I'm sure that I didn't do it justice.   Last week, I rediscovered Smashbox Halo blush in peachy dream. I've been wearing it for the last two weeks. I think I'm going to pick up the halo blush in blissful, a beautiful berry shade.   I hope everyone has a good rest of the week!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 19, 2014)

@Prettypackages so I tried the powder first trick both yesterday and today, using the MUFE loose HD powder. Yesterday I used golden elixir strobe liquid before the powder, and today i did not. I found that this technique gave a super matte finish, but i think it used a little more foundation. It felt like my skin was sucking in tons of foundation, but i guess it was the powder that was doing it!

  I liked the finish it gave me - i used armani luminous silk foundation in 7.5, and I think it actually matched my skin better this way....usually it matches the centre better than the perimeter, but this way it seemed to fit better....

  i think the only thing i would change is maybe to add a bit of powder to my t-zone afterwards....my nose still gets shiny...

  I'm glad to have a good way of using the MUFE powder. i was worried it was money wasted!

  thanks for posting this trick!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I hope everyone has a good rest of the week!


  ohh you said Peach... I'm getting that.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 20, 2014)

aradhana said:


> @Prettypackages so I tried the powder first trick both yesterday and today, using the MUFE loose HD powder. Yesterday I used golden elixir strobe liquid before the powder, and today i did not. I found that this technique gave a super matte finish, but i think it used a little more foundation. It felt like my skin was sucking in tons of foundation, but i guess it was the powder that was doing it!
> 
> I liked the finish it gave me - i used armani luminous silk foundation in 7.5, and I think it actually matched my skin better this way....usually it matches the centre better than the perimeter, but this way it seemed to fit better....
> 
> ...


  yay!  I forgot to mention it, but he did say to re powder the tzone if you are oily...

   I had a bad rosacea breakout this week.  My skin was bumpy inflamed, dry, burning, and itchy. I didn't even wash it last night.  So I haven't really been wearing foundation.  Still trying to find the perfect concealer and I think I found it.  I'm always inbtwn colors.  The tan is too light, and the deep is too dark. (in all lines it seems like) or the undertones aren't right.  I need that color inbtwn the last light color and the first dark color.  Think Nars Caramel, Amande,,  Tarte Tan-deep and deep. Bare minerals Tan 2 Deep1 and etc...  

  I went to the CCO and bought two mac makeup bags.  spent more than I normally do, and was regretting it, but it fits a lot of stuff and is still pretty sleek.  My other bags were either to big or too bulky. I got the Maritza large bag, and the brush roller.  I'm loving them so far. 

  Ok random RANDOM thoughts over.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I hope everyone has a good rest of the week!


  I find that very hard to believe Meka!  




  Peachy Dream sounds really pretty.     I hope your week is good to Meka.  It seems to be going by really fast.  

   I'm running errands and getting ready for Thanksgiving.  Does everyone cook/host dinner?  This is my favorite holiday---love cooking and entertaining---the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> yay!  I forgot to mention it, but he did say to re powder the tzone if you are oily...
> 
> I had a bad rosacea breakout this week.  My skin was bumpy inflamed, dry, burning, and itchy. I didn't even wash it last night.  So I haven't really been wearing foundation.  Still trying to find the perfect concealer and I think I found it.  I'm always inbtwn colors.  The tan is too light, and the deep is too dark. (in all lines it seems like) or the undertones aren't right.  I need that color inbtwn the last light color and the first dark color.  Think Nars Caramel, Amande,,  Tarte Tan-deep and deep. Bare minerals Tan 2 Deep1 and etc...
> 
> ...


 Oh wow Pretty---what do you think got your skin all stirred up?

​  That was a great find at the CCO.  I love the brush roll!  Some people complained that the slots were too tight but they loosen a bit with use.  I have no complaints 
   about it.

​  So I think this week was supposed to be Pigment week.  I wore pigment 3 days but I didn't Thursday because I was rushing and didn't want to make a mess.  I am
  wearing fall colors as well.  I usually wear pigment on my lids and powder e/s for the balance of the look.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 21, 2014)

Not sure, maybe it is the cold weather or stress. 

  The slots are tight, especially if you put a brush in the back row, but it is working out fine.  I really like it.  

  I guarantee that you will not make paste. LOL


----------



## aradhana (Nov 21, 2014)

pigment week! totally forgot! well, i guess there is tomorrow so i will do my best.

  don't worry about paste. that was a worry from me too...but somehow it did not happen.

  you ladies are lucky you have cco's...! no deals for us canadians, unless you happen to know someone able to get tickets to the warehouse sales...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Not sure, maybe it is the cold weather or stress.
> 
> The slots are tight, especially if you put a brush in the back row, but it is working out fine.  I really like it.
> 
> I guarantee that you will not make paste. LOL


 Well I hope you're able to get it under control.

   I really like it too---for the slots and the zippered compartment where I keep eye pencils/sharpener/tweezers, etc.

  LOL...I'll try it one day


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

aradhana said:


> pigment week! totally forgot! well, i guess there is tomorrow so i will do my best.
> 
> don't worry about paste. that was a worry from me too...but somehow it did not happen.
> 
> you ladies are lucky you have cco's...! no deals for us canadians, unless you happen to know someone able to get tickets to the warehouse sales...


   We can always designate another pigment week some other time.  I didn't wear it today because I was hurried.

​   Pretty also assured me that I won't make paste, so I'll trust that, and go ahead and try the technique soon.

   CCOs can be hit/miss--not all are created equal.  Some have amazing finds and others have crap.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 22, 2014)

Ok please enlighten me...why are we making paste, or afraid of making it? I tried to go back and figure it out but I think I keep missing the post that should enlighten me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Ok please enlighten me...why are we making paste, or afraid of making it? I tried to go back and figure it out but I think I keep missing the post that should enlighten me.


 Oh we're talking about makeup application techniques---namely putting powder *under *foundation.   There's a link to a video that Pretty posted
  showing how it's done.  I expressed concern that I might make paste out of my powder and foundation.  They were just trying to reassure Meddy that she won't.  
  Meddy has not yet tried this approach.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh we're talking about makeup application techniques---namely putting powder *under *foundation.   There's a link to a video that Pretty posted[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  showing how it's done.  I expressed concern that I might make paste out of my powder and foundation.  They were just trying to reassure Meddy that she won't.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Meddy has not yet tried this approach.[/COLOR]


  OK, that's what I thought. It totally doesn't Medgal - I use this technique when I am going to be someplace humid and I need to smooth the canvas for foundation. No paste formed lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, that's what I thought. It totally doesn't Medgal - I use this technique when I am going to be someplace humid and I need to smooth the canvas for foundation. No paste formed lol!


   Ok so now I'm triple teamed.    I trust you all----Meddy will try this technique soon and report back


----------



## meka72 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey ladies! I couldn't remember what the theme for last week was but remembered that I didn't have the theme product (pigment) so I just repeated what I did last week (smokey eye look with Smashbox peachyndream blush and various lipsticks but changed my foundation to KVD lock-it foundation. Is there a theme for this week? I apologize if it has been posted.   Unless I need to change it to be on theme, this is what I'll be wearing this week:  Primer: Korres anti-aging primer (I missed using this) Foundation: Becca radiant satin foundation in Sienna Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Amande (undereye) and Cafe (blemishes) Blush: Becca souffle in papaya topaz  Highlight: Becca topaz skin perfector (liquid) Eyeshadow: Mac electric cool eyeshadow in coil (one and done this week) Powder: Koh Gen Do finishing powder (will use under foundation) Mascara: Armani Eyes to Kill (love it!)  @PP, you should try the Smashbox halo plush in peachy dream. It is so pretty and blends easily. Can't wait to get the berry shade!  @Aradhana, sorry to hear that you had an eczema flare up. My daughter recently started applying vitamin c serum to her eczema patch (on her leg or arm) and said that it has helped tremendously.   @Medgal, I don't know much but will have to agree that  the powder first trick works really well. You should definitely try it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

meka72 said:


> *@Medgal, I don't know much but will have to agree that the powder first trick works really well. You should definitely try it!*






Meka. Your plan for the week sounds really pretty!! I think we were free-falling it seems this week, which is fine because everyone is busy and hurried---not something you want do when dealing with pigment.  I did manage to wear it on two occasions last week.  I think I'll go with our standard for this time of year and wear fall colors---esp for Thanksgiving,  I'll definitely try the powder trick on Thanksgiving Day----I think I'll need it running around cooking & such.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

aradhana said:


> pigment week! totally forgot! well, i guess there is tomorrow so i will do my best.
> 
> don't worry about paste. that was a worry from me too...but somehow it did not happen.
> 
> ...


  how do you like this?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I couldn't think of any cute looks to put together, and you guys weren't really posting so* I didn't have any ideas to steal from. ;-*)
> 
> *But I wanted to know if we could do another a lip color a week for a Month, in addition to whatever challenge we have.  I need to rotate these lipsticks. I did really well when Meddy told me what to wear. ;-) *
> 
> ...






​That"s not theft Pretty...it's called inspiration!  We can absolutely do lip color of the week, for a month again.  How about starting in December---then we'll have a 
     full month with which to work?  I'll post the list before Dec 1.  I think I'll challenge myself to also wear the same highlighter for a week too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> yay!  *I forgot to mention it, but he did say to re powder the tzone if you are oily...*   I had a bad rosacea breakout this week.  My skin was bumpy inflamed, dry, burning, and itchy. I didn't even wash it last night.  So I haven't really been wearing foundation.  Still trying to find the perfect concealer and I think I found it.  I'm always inbtwn colors.  The tan is too light, and the deep is too dark. (in all lines it seems like) or the undertones aren't right.  I need that color inbtwn the last light color and the first dark color.  Think Nars Caramel, Amande,,  Tarte Tan-deep and deep. Bare minerals Tan 2 Deep1 and etc...    I went to the CCO and bought two mac makeup bags.  spent more than I normally do, and was regretting it, but it fits a lot of stuff and is still pretty sleek.  My other bags were either to big or too bulky. I got the Maritza large bag, and the brush roller.  I'm loving them so far.   Ok random RANDOM thoughts over.


  Are we talking about the awesome Wayne Goss, by chance?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 23, 2014)

^^ I am 100% down with that. How about a pink week, a red week, a brown week (since it's in) and someone help me with another shade week? This was you can wear several. Like, in the pink week, we can pull several pink/fushcia (sp?)/berry shades to wear and for brown week it can be brown/nude/etc. Reds can be dark like Instigator, etc  @Pretty: yeah, it's called inspiration. I take ideas from this thread all the time - isn't that why it was created?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> @Pretty: yeah, it's called inspiration. I take ideas from this thread all the time - isn't that why it was created?


  LOL it was...  

  my lippies are split into purple, red, nude/brown, pink, coral/orange...


----------



## meka72 (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> how do you like this?


  I really like the KGD powder. It mattifies but let's your skin peek through, if that makes any sense. One day, I'm going to use the KGD powder on one side of my face and use the Surratt Diaphane loose powder on the other side to see if I can tell a difference.   I like powders for some reason.feel free to share your favorites. I'm sure I need another one. Lol.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm down for rotating lip color week in December. I probably need to go buy some brown lipsticks because I have very few, if any. What do y'all recommend?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> yes ma'am.  LOL it was...    my lippies are split into purple, red, nude/brown, pink, coral/orange...


  Love him! This technique didn't work out well for me last time but I'm going to try it again... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 23, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm down for rotating lip color week in December. I probably need to go buy some brown lipsticks because I have very few, if any. What do y'all recommend?


  Styled. In. Sepia.   You know I think I wore too much dark brown in the 90's...I don't have too many either. I plan to cop Photo and dig out my Spice it Up. I think I have KvD Homegirl... does that count as brown?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> You know I think I wore too much dark brown in the 90's...I don't have too many either. I plan to cop Photo and dig out my Spice it Up. I think I have KvD Homegirl... does that count as brown?


  Homegirl is gorgeous why didn't you tell us about it before? LOL 



  For my browns, I'm just going to make it my nude week.  And I agree on Styled in Sepia.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love him! This technique didn't work out well for me last time but I'm going to try it again... maybe tomorrow.


  what do you think went wrong ?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *@Pretty: yeah, it's called inspiration. I take ideas from this thread all the time - isn't that why it was created?*


   How about orange & coral.....and like you said if a lippie is in a 'color family' it totally counts!!!  The wearer is the 
   judge of that.

   Ding, ding ding---Sage gets the prize------ one of the best things  about this thread is---exchanging ideas.  I have 
   been exposed to brands & products that I probably would never have stumbled upon otherwise.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> what do you think went wrong ?


    Yes, do tell before I do whatever it is that you did---BTW, did you make paste?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] How about orange & coral.....and like you said [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]if[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]a lippie is in a 'color family' it totally counts!!!  The wearer is the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   judge of that.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Ding, ding ding---Sage gets the prize------ one of the best things  about this thread is---exchanging ideas.  I have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   been exposed to brands & products that I probably would never [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]have stumbled upon otherwise[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF].[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:sigh:


  Orange and Coral is always alright with me...I am thinking MAC La Vie En Rouge, KvD Les Ecoles de Femme (?), OCC Grandma, MAC Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Morange (I can't find mine), and the list goes on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Orange and Coral is always alright with me...I am thinking MAC La Vie En Rouge, KvD Les Ecoles de Femme (?), OCC Grandma, MAC Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Morange (I can't find mine), and the list goes on.


    Yes---exactly.  I use all of your input her to construct a list with examples and everyone can add to it.  That helps me to use lippies that I've long since forgotten but still love.
  Product overload does that to a girl.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't think that I could do Styled in Sepia, Sage and PP. I just had a visceral reaction to that shade. I think it looks nice on others but not on me. Or at least I imagine that it wouldn't look good on me. Maybe I'll check it out hen I go to Nordstrom on black Friday.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> We can always designate another pigment week some other time.  I didn't wear it today because I was hurried.
> 
> ​   Pretty also assured me that I won't make paste, so I'll trust that, and go ahead and try the technique soon.
> 
> CCOs can be hit/miss--not all are created equal.  Some have amazing finds and others have crap.


  cool...i didn't end up wearing any pigments - life just got a little hectic and everything is happening all at once!

  i have a short term work contract, which is great! i'm travelling for it, so my makeup for the next few weeks is going to be a little bit simplified: 

  Brown nude or brown smokey eyes, _possibly _one eyeshadow purple look, and i think i only have two lip and blush options each...So i'll just check in to read what you ladies are getting up to and try to catch up on the makeup experimentation on the weekends!

  I'm also looking forward to the lipstick rotation weeks. That's going to be a great help in getting those lipsticks out there and at the front of my mind!

  So now that I'm on this work contract, I happened upon a store that carries NYX! this is very exciting indeed for me, although i don't think it's their full range, but up till now i had assumed canadian stores didn't carry this brand.  Do you ladies have any NYX faves you can recommend? I couldn't recall all the names I had heard, but I managed to pick up a few lipliners i thought I had heard ranting and raving about (1000 yrs, hot cocoa and black berry), and a blush in dusty rose.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats on your new gig!  @Sagehen is the NYX connosieur. She will get you together. I have a powder blush and a cream blush, which I like. I also have some eyeshadows but haven't used them but Sage can give you better direction. I also hear raves about the NYX lip butter thingies.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> what do you think went wrong ?





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes, do tell before I do whatever it is that you did---BTW, did you make paste?[/COLOR]


  I'm not sure... I might have been to blame that day lol. I will be trying again tomorrow and I will report back. I'm using a different foundation now, too, so that might help.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 24, 2014)

aradhana said:


> cool...i didn't end up wearing any pigments - life just got a little hectic and everything is happening all at once!  i have a short term work contract, which is great! i'm travelling for it, so my makeup for the next few weeks is going to be a little bit simplified:   Brown nude or brown smokey eyes, _possibly_ one eyeshadow purple look, and i think i only have two lip and blush options each...So i'll just check in to read what you ladies are getting up to and try to catch up on the makeup experimentation on the weekends!  I'm also looking forward to the lipstick rotation weeks. That's going to be a great help in getting those lipsticks out there and at the front of my mind!  So now that I'm on this work contract, I happened upon a store that carries NYX! this is very exciting indeed for me, although i don't think it's their full range, but up till now i had assumed canadian stores didn't carry this brand.  Do you ladies have any NYX faves you can recommend? I couldn't recall all the names I had heard, but I managed to pick up a few lipliners i thought I had heard ranting and raving about (1000 yrs, hot cocoa and black berry), and a blush in dusty rose.


  Contgrats on your new gig!  OK, my NYX likes:  NYX Blackberry liner is a thing of beauty. I love it under Firm Form. 1000 years was dc'd awhile ago, but if you find it grab one. It is NYX's version of Stone lipliner but it has a bit of shimmer to it.  lip pencils in Black Lips (retractable), Auburn, Cabaret, Plush Red, Hot Red, Y2K (Nightmoth dupe), Prune, Purple Rain, and Toast matte lipsticks in Alabama, Aria, Whipped Caviar, Perfect Red, Shocking Pink, Indie Flick, Angel, Sweet Pink, Merlot, Siren, and Eden soft matte lip creams in Transylvania, Monte Carlo, Morocco, Amsterdam, Prague slide on eye pencils in Esmeralda and Gunmetal (there are a bunch of others, but these are my faves) gel liner and smudger in Scarlette and Betty blushes in Mocha, Cinnamon, Pinky, Red, Desert Rose, Coral Dream and Bordeaux. Most of the others have shimmer, which I steer clear of, but YMMV.  I am not so happy with the new e/s formula, so I can't vouch for them. If you can find a place that still sells the old singles (square container), of course you need Cryptonite (lol) and Deep Space or any of the dark shades. They are very pigmented. The old single in Black is the best matte black I have. So dark, so opaque. And Root Beer. Even if you don't like that (it's an acquired taste), it is doing brisk business on e-bay and swap boards. I have NO idea why NYX doesn't have an equivalent shade in its current lineup.  This was just an off-the-cuff list. If I come up with more I will let you know.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I don't think that I could do Styled in Sepia, Sage and PP. I just had a visceral reaction to that shade. I think it looks nice on others but not on me. Or at least I imagine that it wouldn't look good on me. Maybe I'll check it out hen I go to *Nordstrom on black Friday.*


  You deserve a badge for your bravery


----------



## sagehen (Nov 24, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I don't think that I could do Styled in Sepia, Sage and PP. I just had a visceral reaction to that shade. I think it looks nice on others but not on me. Or at least I imagine that it wouldn't look good on me. Maybe I'll check it out hen I go to Nordstrom on black Friday.


  We are very close in complexion and Styled in Sepia is LOVE. IJS. Try it. I am seriously getting rid of my BU of Exlcusive Event for this one. It's MATTE! :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm not sure... I might have been to blame that day lol. I will be trying again tomorrow and I will report back. I'm using a different foundation now, too, so that might help.


 I plan to try it this weekend.  I'm currently too hurried with errands etc.  I have to factor in time for a do-over in the event I mess it up!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

aradhana said:


> cool...i didn't end up wearing any pigments - life just got a little hectic and everything is happening all at once!
> 
> *i have a short term work contract, which is grea*t! i'm travelling for it, so my makeup for the next few weeks is going to be a little bit simplified:
> 
> ...


    That's great news Aradhana!!!  I'm very happy for you.
   Sorry but I don't own anything by NYX, but I see Sage has come to the rescue with some recommendations.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> We are very close in complexion and Styled in Sepia is LOVE. IJS. Try it. I am seriously getting rid of my BU of Exlcusive Event for this one. It's MATTE! :eyelove:


  I'ont know Sage...but I do trust your judgment so I'll give it a try.   Medgal, when black Friday was low key, I used to hit the stores at 5:30am. Now that it has become BLACK FRIDAY, I rarely make it out of bed. My sister and I had a great time last year so I'm hopeful that my daughter and I will have a great time this year.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> * That's great news Aradhana!!!  I'm very happy for you.*
> Sorry but I don't own anything by NYX, but I see Sage has come to the rescue with some recommendations.


  thanks meddy!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 24, 2014)

aradhana said:


> wow! that is a great list...i am definitely going back to look for those things. a few of the names i do recall seeing at the store, so that's a good sign. i'm glad you reminded me about kryptonite too. the store had a pile of what looked like discontinued items, so i'll be sure to check that table!


  Take your time at the clearance table...you might find some real treasures...OH I forgot Copper and African Queen and Chocolate lipglosses. And if you find any e/s trios, Ceramic and Serengeti are must haves (trust me on the Serengeti).  OK, that's really it!


----------



## meka72 (Nov 24, 2014)

And that was just off the top of her head. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

meka72 said:


> And that was just off the top of her head. Lol


  I know right?  She's like a little NYX encyclopedia!!!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

I tried powder under my foundation again today. It went cakey again. I think this is just a technique that is going to be dependent on your skin type and the foundation you use. I'd definitely recommend people try it, though since some people seem to get fantastic results.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I tried powder under my foundation again today. It went cakey again. I think this is just a technique that is going to be dependent on your skin type and the foundation you use. I'd definitely recommend people try it, though since some people seem to get fantastic results.


    Well now I'm reluctant to try it.  You have skills.  I have mishaps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you can't do it how can I?  What products are you using?  Might that be the key here as you suggest?
   For those who were successful with this technique, please indicate the products that you used.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well now I'm reluctant to try it.  You have skills.  I have mishaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pfft, you have a ton of skill, Meddy!  And I have a ton of mishaps, believe me. lol

  The first time I tried it was right after Wayne Goss made that video about it, and I would have been using Nars Sheer Glow at the time.  I'm not sure what powder I was using... probably a Nars loose powder or MUFE HD powder.  Today I used Laura Mercier Silk Creme and MUFE HD powder.  Maybe a lighter coverage foundation would help keep it from going cakey, but I can't do lighter coverage because of my redness.  If I try it again, I might try it with a beauty blender instead of a brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Pfft, you have a ton of skill, Meddy!  And I have a ton of mishaps, believe me. lol
> 
> The first time I tried it was right after Wayne Goss made that video about it, and I would have been using Nars Sheer Glow at the time.  I'm not sure what powder I was using... probably a Nars loose powder or MUFE HD powder.  Today I used Laura Mercier Silk Creme and MUFE HD powder.  Maybe a lighter coverage foundation would help keep it from going cakey, but I can't do lighter coverage because of my redness.  If I try it again, I might try it with a beauty blender instead of a brush.


  _ Well Yikes Mandy!!!  O_k so the lightest coverage foundations that I have are MAC F & B & Chanel Les Beige Healthy Glow Fluid.  maybe I'll start with one of those.  
   Friday could be the big day for me since I stay in to decorate instead of braving the Black Friday crowds & madness.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> _ Well Yikes Mandy!!!  O_k so the lightest coverage foundations that I have are MAC F & B & Chanel Les Beige Healthy Glow Fluid.  maybe I'll start with one of those.
> Friday could be the big day for me since I stay in to decorate instead of braving the Black Friday crowds & madness.


  Definitely give it a shot!  You might have a lot more luck with it than I did!  I might try it with F&B sometime.  I rarely use it because of the coverage, but that thin texture might work better with this technique.  Black Friday... ick.  Going out then is my worst nightmare.  I hate it with a passion. If my husband doesn't try to drag me out, I'll be staying in, too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Definitely give it a shot!  You might have a lot more luck with it than I did!  I might try it with F&B sometime.  I rarely use it because of the coverage, but that thin texture might work better with this technique.  Black Friday... ick.  Going out then is my worst nightmare.  I hate it with a passion. If my husband doesn't try to drag me out, I'll be staying in, too!


  It's our firm etched-in-granite tradition to stay in on Black Friday, so I can try to brave this technique!!  If it's nice enough out we may start the outside decorations.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's our firm etched-in-granite tradition to stay in on Black Friday, so I can try to brave this technique!!  If it's nice enough out we may start the outside decorations.[/COLOR]


Black Friday is scary! I've twice and I don't think I will ever again! Unless it is a worthy product I need lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Friday is scary! I've twice and I don't think I will ever again! Unless it is a worthy product I need lol


  That's the only way I would do it... if I were on a very specific mission for a great product and it would have to be an amazing deal.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's our firm etched-in-granite tradition to stay in on Black Friday, so I can try to brave this technique!!  If it's nice enough out we may start the outside decorations.[/COLOR]


  I'd love to get our decorations up soon... and not a week before Christmas. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black Friday is scary! I've twice and I don't think I will ever again! *Unless it is a worthy product I need* lol


  Oh not me.  I was in Whole Foods this morning getting a special toothpaste that very few places carry.  A sales 
   associate told me that it would be 25 % off on Black Friday.  I said thanks, but no thanks.  I won't share that story 
   w/hubs---he'll have a stroke knowing I passed up a good bargain.  It's normally a ten minute drive---on GF it could 
   easily take 45 minutes, not including parking once there & navigating crowds.  I've exhausted myself just talking 
   about it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'd love to get our decorations up soon... and not a week before Christmas. Lol


    We also observe Hanukkah, so I'll devote the appropriate time to it, but I'll have to get creative because the last 
   night of Hanukkah falls on Christmas eve this year.  I like the tree up early so we get to enjoy it longer.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi ladies! So I went back to the drugstorethat has nyx...but instead of leaving with nyx stuff, I ended up getting two Maybelline color tattoos...bad to the bronze and dynamic black. I've heard the first one mentioned in many of your looks, so had to  see what the fuss was all about! And they were only $5 each, which is basically 50%...  Black Friday stuff sounds crazy. I might try to get that pearlfusion palette but not sure...  I didn't realize that prabal gurung released in store today! I was going to try the store tomorrow to pick up an ultramarine pink, but I think I must have missed it. I assumed it was a Thursday release as per usual... Maybe I can try calling the store in the morning, but I'm thinking if the stock is limited then my chances might be slim... I guess sometimes these collections go to tge cco, like Gareth Pugh did, so maybe there is hope!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope it's at the CCO, it's a beautiful color.  BUTTTTT, there might be a Nars Audacious similar.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I hope it's at the CCO, it's a beautiful color.  BUTTTTT, there might be a Nars Audacious similar.


 I checked the store and they said they could hold one till the end of the day... So I can check after work. Yay!  I actually prefer the formula of the old nars lipsticks and Mac....(yep blasphemy!)


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I actually prefer the formula of the old nars lipsticks and Mac....(yep blasphemy!)


  whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? LOL  Just teasing.    Why do you like them better.  



  I back to mac'd for Fig1, bamboo, and sketch  so I wore those yesterday with LER lipstick.  Pedro blush, concealer and Flatter Me Beauty POwder.  LOVED IT!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? LOL  Just teasing.    Why do you like them better.
> 
> 
> 
> I back to mac'd for Fig1, bamboo, and sketch  so I wore those yesterday with LER lipstick.  Pedro blush, concealer and Flatter Me Beauty POwder.  LOVED IT!


    That sounds pretty, Pretty.  I love Fig1 and Sketch!!!   I have a ton of empties to B2M.  Do I need Bamboo???


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm in for lipstick Colour week in December, although I might change orange/ coral week to plum/ berry week for my purposes. I like my corals, but berry shades tend to work better for me and I have so many more of them... On the other hand, my corals and oranges don't get the same amount of love. Regardless, I'll be joining in


----------



## sagehen (Nov 30, 2014)

I just came in to ask if we can begin this month with reds, since tomorrow is World AIDS Day anyway, and you know, RED!?


----------



## aradhana (Nov 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? LOL  Just teasing.    Why do you like them better.      I back to mac'd for Fig1, bamboo, and sketch  so I wore those yesterday with LER lipstick.  Pedro blush, concealer and Flatter Me Beauty POwder.  LOVED IT!


 Well I think it's just that I find the more emollient formulas to be too slippery feeling for me. I like when the lipsticks are drier. The more emollient ones also tend to bleed more on me.  That sounds like a very pretty combo.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That sounds pretty, Pretty.  I love Fig1 and Sketch!!!   I have a ton of empties to B2M.  Do I need Bamboo???[/COLOR]


  Mmmm...yes you need bamboo.I am actually surprised you don't have it already! But maybe check your stash for dupes... I know you have a lot of other brands, so possibly you may already have that shade?   





sagehen said:


> I just came in to ask if we can begin this month with reds, since tomorrow is World AIDS Day anyway, and you know, RED!?


 this sounds like a great idea. Unfortunately I'm not sure I packed any red lipsticks with me this week, but fingers crossed that I have black metal dahlia, in which case I will wear it for sure! To keep my bags light, I think I took out a bunch of things from myakeup bag, including products I had included last week but hadn't worn. I think all I have left in there are mlbb's!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I just came in to ask if we can begin this month with reds, since tomorrow is World AIDS Day anyway, and you know, RED!?


    But of course we can Sage!!!!!  I'm in.  An opportunity for me to wear my Guerlain Rouge Parade lipstick & brand new Rouge parade lip gloss, all while 
  remembering that Aids remains a formidable illness from which many people still die.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm in for lipstick Colour week in December, although I might change orange/ coral week to plum/ berry week for my purposes. I like my corals, but berry shades tend to work better for me and I have so many more of them... On the other hand, my corals and oranges don't get the same amount of love. Regardless, I'll be joining in


  Totally acceptable!!!  I'd say berries are kin to the red family wouldn't you?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]   But of course we can Sage!!!!!  I'm in.  An opportunity for me to wear my Guerlain Rouge Parade lipstick & brand new Rouge parade lip gloss, all while [/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]  remembering that Aids remains a formidable illness from which many people still die.[/COLOR]


  Good deal. Now I have to find the most matte, bright, possibly neon red out there (in my stash, anyway). Suggestions?


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]Totally acceptable!!!  I'd say berries are kin to the red family wouldn't you?[/COLOR]


  I was thinking that. I have some berries that are closer to red, some closer to pink and others closer to purple. I might try to do a week of corals and oranges. We'll see how things unfold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> this sounds like a great idea. Unfortunately I'm not sure I packed any red lipsticks with me this week, but fingers crossed that I have black metal dahlia, in which case I will wear it for sure! To keep my bags light, I think I took out a bunch of things from myakeup bag, including products I had included last week but hadn't worn. I think all I have left in there are mlbb's!


   I checked my sizable MAC eyeshadow stash (inventory document)  and I don't have Bamboo---described as light beige w/peach, matte e/s.  I probably have something 
  close.  If not I'll simply B2M for it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Totally acceptable!!!  I'd say berries are kin to the red family wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> I would have thought berries would be close to purple?    Do we have our colors yet?
> ...


  totally makes sense. 

  and I agree with what Aradhana said about bamboo.  I like it for  that nude lid look.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> hmmm, what do you have?   I'm going to go play in my stash and report back.  What are you doing on your eyes and cheeks.


  I have a lot of reds. I am going to be sure to wear OCC NSFW and Manhunter this week but I want something special tomorrow. I plan to wear a nude/neutral eye with a TON of liner and mascara all week, contoured cheeks and a hint of blush. If I feel frisky I am going to pull out MAC Frankly Scarlet.  I have (top of my head): NYX Plush Red, Perfect Red (mattes), Fire, Eros, Snow White (round tubes) NYX Amsterdam and Monte Carlo, soft matte lip creme Stila Beso and Fiery liquid lipsticks KvD Underage Red, liquid LimeCrime Red Velvet MAC Relentlessly Red, Glam, Kinky, Russian Red, RiRi and Ruby Woo  waiting for you to report back...


----------



## aradhana (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I checked my sizable MAC eyeshadow stash (inventory document)  and I don't have Bamboo---described as light beige w/peach, matte e/s.  I probably have something
> close.  If not I'll simply B2M for it.


  that would be great if you can b2m for it!
  i like wearing it on the brow bone for something very natural looking...

  here's karen's unsung hero post about bamboo...it has some nice pics so you can compare with what stuff you've got!
http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-unsung-heroes-bamboo-eyeshadow/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *I would have thought berries would be close to purple?    Do we have our colors yet? *
> hmmm, what do you have?   I'm going to go play in my stash and report back.
> What are you doing on your eyes and cheeks.
> 
> ...


    Pretty, I just had RED raspberries last night.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess both would be the answer.  I will never do a week of purple---I like it but it doesn't like me.
   I think we can be flexible enough that if someone wants to do a different color for a given week, that it's ok.  The challenge then will be, what ever color family you choose,
  you'll commit to a week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *that would be great if you can b2m for it!*
> i like wearing it on the brow bone for something very natural looking...
> 
> here's karen's unsung hero post about bamboo...it has some nice pics so you can compare with what stuff you've got!
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-unsung-heroes-bamboo-eyeshadow/


   Thanks for the link.  It was very helpful!!  I have Malt, described as Soft Pinkish Beige, Matte that will suffice until I B2M for Bamboo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

sagehen said:


> waiting for you to report back...


 *RED LIPSTICKS*
 *MAC* 
               Absolute Power (Rich Red)
               Charmed I’m Sure (Dark True Red) Marilyn Monroe                
                Chili (Brownish orange-red, matte)
                Cockney (Sheer Yellow-Red, lustre) Year of the Snake Collection
                Deeply Adored (Deep Scarlet) Marilyn Monroe Collection 2012 
                Extended Play (Blackened brick Red, pro longwear) Fav! Hotline
                Just A Bite (Mid-tone Blue Red) 
                Lady Bug (Yellow tomato, Lustre)
                Lady Danger (Vivid Bright Coral Red) B2M Nov 2012
                Love Goddess (Mid-tone Pink-Red) Marilyn Monroe Collection                     
                MAC Redd (Vivid bright bluish-red, Satin)
                Must Be Red (MAC Illustrated)
                Prepare for Pleasure (Magenta Red) Divine Night
                Positively Dashing (Mid-tone berry blue red)
                Red Dwarf (Prolong wear Daphne Guinness collection)
                Red Racer (Bright yellow red, Satin, Hey Sailor collection)
                RiRi Woo (Retro Matte Cool red)
Ronnie Red (Bright Red, Matte) Archie’s Girls Collection
                Ruby Woo (Vivid brightly coral-red)
                Runaway Red (Blue-red)
                Russian Red (Intense bluish-red, Matte)
                Studded Kiss (Deep Browned Red, Matte)
                Such Flare (matte finish bright red)
                Viva Glam Gaga I (Intense Brownish-red)
                Dark Deed Lipstick (Darkened Blood Red)  

*CHANEL* 
               Rouge Allure Velvet Luminous Matte, *La Malicieuse* (Pk-Red) *46*
               Rouge Allure Velvet, *La Prècieuse* (Matte Red) *317*
Rouge Allure Luminous Intense*, Melodieuse *(Coral Red) *136* 
               Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Pirate* (Blue-red) *99*

*DIOR*
Dior Rouge Couture, *Iconic* * (*Red)999
              Dior TransAtlantique Addict Lipstick, *MayDay* (Red)* 651*
Dior Rouge Dior, *Tout Paris* (Red) *742* 
              Dior Rouge Dior, *Trafalgar (Red-orange) *844

*TOM FORD*
Tom Ford *Crimson Noir* (Red)
              Tom Ford *Slander* (Red)
              Tom Ford *Vampire Kiss* (Cherry Red)
              Tom Ford *Velvet Cherry  *(Deep Dark Red)

*GUERLAIN    *
Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Genna* 28 (orange-red)
               Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Rose Grenat* 864(red-pink)
               Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Rouge Parade* 820 (Red)

*YSL*
YSLRouge Pur Couture *Red Doll 1 Le Rouge *(Sephora Sample)
                YSL Rouge Pur Couture Mat *Rouge Rock (*Red) *203*
YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush* Rouge Libertine *(Red) *06*

*NARS            *
NARS Audacious Lipstick* Charlotte (Dk Red)*


----------



## sagehen (Nov 30, 2014)

@medgal this is is an IMPRESSIVE list of reds, and I am mad that I have forgotten several of these MAC shades are languishing in my stash. I think I am going to B2M the lustres. I just don't reach for them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

sagehen said:


> @medgal this is is an IMPRESSIVE list of reds, and I am mad that I have forgotten several of these MAC shades are languishing in my stash. I think I am going to B2M the lustres. I just don't reach for them.


    I should be banned from red lipstick don't you think?   

   Do you have that many lustres to get rid of?


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]   I should be banned from red lipstick don't you think?   [/COLOR]  [COLOR=A52A2A]   Do you have that many lustres to get rid of?[/COLOR]


  Surely there's no such thing as too many red lipsticks? Please tell me that there isn't, because I'm pretty sure that I passed that threshold long ago. I could do a month of reds and I wouldn't get to all of mine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

katred said:


> Surely there's no such thing as too many red lipsticks? Please tell me that there isn't, because I'm pretty sure that I passed that threshold long ago. I could do a month of reds and I wouldn't get to all of mine.


    That's pretty funny.  I probably could as well.   Guess what?  Speaking of *RED*---Greta is back  in stock at Sephora!!!  I'd like to get it but I haven't yet received my 
   VIBR code for the discount.  With my luck I'll buy it and the code will arrive later today.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]   I should be banned from red lipstick don't you think?   [/COLOR]  [COLOR=A52A2A]   Do you have that many lustres to get rid of?[/COLOR]


 Not really - maybe three reds one pink, one Viva Glam and I will keep 4N and 5N, which I like enough to wear. No one should be banned from red lips - ever.  





katred said:


> Surely there's no such thing as too many red lipsticks? Please tell me that there isn't, because I'm pretty sure that I passed that threshold long ago. I could do a month of reds and I wouldn't get to all of mine.


 Oh no, there can never be enough red. With different textures, shades, intensities...no.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Oh no, there can never be enough red. With different textures, shades, intensities...no.


   I seriously need to cull my entire lipstick collection.  I store them by color, not by brand.  I just find it easier to do it that way.  Maybe I'll cull a color per week.  YES!  
  That's what I'll do. The week before we start a color I'll go through and get rid of those that I just don't wear.  I'll do red last since we're already starting that color for this 
  week.  I'll post the weeks & colors later today.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

Wearing RIRI Woo for World Aids Day!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I just came in to ask if we can begin this month with reds, since tomorrow is World AIDS Day anyway, and you know, RED!?


  What a great idea!  





walkingdead said:


> Wearing RIRI Woo for World Aids Day!


  Yay!


----------



## katred (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=B22222]   That's pretty funny.  I probably could as well.   Guess what?  Speaking of *RED*---Greta is back  in stock at Sephora!!!  I'd like to get it but I haven't yet received my[/COLOR] [COLOR=B22222]   VIBR code[/COLOR][COLOR=B22222] for [/COLOR][COLOR=B22222]the discount.  With my luck I'll buy it and the code will arrive later today.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:shock:


  Hurray! She is stunning.   





walkingdead said:


> Wearing RIRI Woo for World Aids Day!


  Good choice! I was thinking of starting off with VGR1.  EDIT: My lips were feeling dry this morning, so I ended up going with a somewhat more moisturising choice: Guerlain Rouge G in Rouge Sensuel. It's a soft coral red that was released as a limited edition  with their Spring 2011 collection, still one of my favourite seasonal collections ever.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

sagehen said:


> @medgal this is is an IMPRESSIVE list of reds, and I am mad that I have forgotten several of these MAC shades are languishing in my stash. I think I am going to B2M the lustres. I just don't reach for them.


 

  Sorry Sage, it got late and I forgot to report back.  
  I ended up with DAMN Glamorous.  I also can't remember what my brights were at this moment. LOL  
  From your list I was think RR WOO, Kinky is effin gorgeous, and Relentlessly Red is also a great choice. 

Great list Meddy.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 1, 2014)

Completely out of left field, I went with MAC Red today. I could NOT find Russian Red, which came to me in a dream last night (mildly nuts, I know).  OK, since it's red week, could someone settle an issue I am having? Party Parrot: pink or red? I think it's too pink to include this week.


----------



## katred (Dec 1, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, since it's red week, could someone settle an issue I am having? Party Parrot: pink or red? I think it's too pink to include this week.


  To me it's a bright coral pink, but these things are highly subjective. I find that even my opaque  lipsticks can vary a bit depending on things like what I'm wearing.

  Here's a pic of today's lippie of choice... If you can find this one ever, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK, since it's red week, could someone settle an issue I am having? Party Parrot: pink or red? I think it's too pink to include this week.


 I started our week of red lipstick with *Guerlain's Rouge Parade lipstick, paired with Rouge Parade lip gloss.*  Well.  I am obsessed!!!
  I thought the lipstick formula was amazing but the lip gloss is just as amazing.  It is not sticky, it is opaque, it is ALL THAT, and then some.
  I haven't been this excited about a product in a very long time!!!

  My eye look was neutral and constructed from Chanel's Seduction #42 eyeshadow quad.

  Sage, Party Parrot is Bright Pink-Coral


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

katred said:


> To me it's a bright coral pink, but these things are highly subjective. I find that even my opaque  lipsticks can vary a bit depending on things like what I'm wearing.
> 
> Here's a pic of today's lippie of choice... If you can find this one ever, I can't recommend it enough.


 That's exactly how I have Party Parrot described in my makeup inventory document---Bright Coral Pink.  Which lipstick ar you wearing in this photo?  It looks pretty 
   with your piercing blue eyes!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I started our week of red lipstick with *Guerlain's Rouge Parade lipstick, paired with Rouge Parade lip gloss.*  Well.  I am obsessed!!!
> I thought the lipstick formula was amazing but the lip gloss is just as amazing.  It is not sticky, it is opaque, it is ALL THAT, and then some.
> I haven't been this excited about a product in a very long time!!!
> 
> ...


  omg that color is gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> omg that color is gorgeous.


   Are you referring to Rouge Parade?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you referring to Rouge Parade?


  yes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> yes.


   I thought so...it's full size too





guerlain rouge parade lipstick

guerlain rouge parade lip gloss


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I thought so...it's full size too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lmao, just gorgeous. 
  have you decided on a tom ford lippie?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 1, 2014)

OK y'all I agree that it looks that color but on me it looks positively red compared to Pink Pigeon. OK, it is banished to pink/coral week. Fine. I have plenty of reds to work with. I just want to say: Resolutely Red. Found that today while searching for Russian Red.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> lmao, just gorgeous.
> have you decided on a tom ford lippie?


   No.  I'm skipping the Lips & Boys minis.  They just don't appeal to me, and I recently purchased 5 of the TF mattes and haven't even worn them all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK y'all I agree that it looks that color but on me it looks positively red compared to Pink Pigeon. OK, it is banished to pink/coral week. Fine. I have plenty of reds to work with. I just want to say: Resolutely Red. Found that today while searching for Russian Red.






If it looks red to you Sage, who are we to say otherwise





MAC Party Parrot Lipstick


----------



## sagehen (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:  [COLOR=A52A2A]If it looks red to you Sage, who are we to say otherwise[/COLOR]:dunno:          MAC Party Parrot Lipstick


  OK you are right, but in my defense, there are a couple pics where it looks red lol. I had to.


----------



## katred (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's exactly how I have Party Parrot described in my makeup inventory document---Bright Coral Pink.  Which lipstick ar you wearing in this photo?  It looks pretty
> with your piercing blue eyes!!!


  That's Guerlain Rouge G in Rouge Sensuel. Looks like Guerlain was a popular choice for day one of the challenge!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2014)

I put on VG1 yesterday specifically for the Theme and World AIDS Day and forgot to post


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

katred said:


> That's Guerlain *Rouge G in Rouge Sensuel.* Looks like Guerlain was a popular choice for day one of the challenge!
> It's beautiful.  Well, you really can't beat that formula----they nailed it!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> ...


 Very pretty on  you AWS!!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello ladies! After a no-mu hiatus I'm back! Astonishing what a few cracked ribs can do for you. I was positively immobilized. MU application wasn't the problem, but I couldn't bend over the sink in the bathroom to remove it, and I'm weary of those MU wipes. So it was no MU for several weeks. I was so sad because I've had loved to use my piggies! But now I can move around again and wore an Yves Saint Laurent lipstick (Rouge Couture) which has no name but only a number (14?) I got from my mum a few years ago because it was the wrong shade of red for her. I did a very simple eye with Emervielle IdO with that and am sad to report that it's dead. It's a sad, dry little hockey puck of a shadow now and while it's still possible to use it, it's a pain in the behind because it's so dry.  Today I used Riri Woo with Loreal Sahara Treasure and winged liner and Modest MES -quite christmassy because Hubby's company has its Christmas party tonight. People will stare, but who cares?! (Nobody wears bright MU to these things but me.)  Oh, and I really hope to catch Rouge Parade at the duty free when we're going to celebrate NYE in Vienna. I'm too broke to splurge for it right now (have to buy those Christmas presents as well!), but boy does it look tempting!  Oh, and could some kind soul please post again what colour we're wearing each week in December?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2014)

Quick FOTD:  Stila Natural Finish Oil Free Foundation,H  set with EL Double Matte Powder, Deep, L'Oreal True Match concealer pencil, N6-7-8 MAC Animal Instinct Blush  Eyes: Bobbi Brown Cool Eye palette, NYX Big Fat liquid eyeliner pen, Rimmel London Glam'Eyes mascara  Lips: MAC lipstick, Deeply Adored


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh, and could some kind soul please post again what colour we're wearing each week in December?






Welcome home Anneri!!!  How are you feeling?  You'll get to use your piggies---it wasn't the best week to do it---it was pretty much a bust, so we'll select another 
  week.

  Sorry to hear that your IDO is now reduced to a useless hockey puck.  Maybe you can try to revive it with a wee bit of baby oil.  I heard that one in another thread. 
  There's also a product that @Honeyonboost (HOB) found at a makeup convention that she swears by in reviving fluidlines and such.

  Glad you're taking a stand wearing beautiful red lips to the party---you never know---you could actually set a trend.

  Rouge Parade really is just that special.  I put it on and then grin---a big grin---it just makes me happy.  I know that sounds like a strange side effect for a lipstick but it's 
  a good one. I hope you're able to get it.  Vienna on NYE sounds pretty romantic!!!

 ​ I'll post our colors for the month now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Lips*: MAC lipstick, Deeply Adored*


 Good look Sage ---- I like Deeply Adored!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@]!


----------



## katred (Dec 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Lips: MAC lipstick, Deeply Adored


  Sounds beautiful! How do you like the EL powder? I need something nice and mattifying for my nose.

  I went for something sort of seasonal today- bit of a sparkle on the eye (not overwhelming for daytime though!):

  Face:
  Urban Decay Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star concealer 010
  Mac MB Miss Behave (light peach with green shimmer)
  Mac Ripe Peach blush ombré (I wanted a little more colour, because the rest of the look made me seem especially white)
  Chanel Notorious to contour

  Eyes:
  Armani Eyes to Kill #19 (silver and gold mix, sparkly)
  Armani Eyes to Kill Gold Hercule (dirty greenish gold)
  Illamasqua Precision Gel liner
  YSL Baby Doll mascara

  Lips:
  Bite high pigment lip pencil Cranberry

  I figured since I went softer and warmer yesterday, I'd go bolder and cooler today. Absolutely love this colour, but I'm really conscious about using it, because it's small (part of a set) and I don't want it to run out. That said, I can't even remember the last time I finished a lipstick, so I probably don't need to worry.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you[@]katred[/@]!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2014)

@katered: I like the EL powder. It is pressed/portable, I have a good shade match, it is matte but not powdery/dry looking. It is soft but not powdery/wasteful in the pan. I don't use a puff with it; I use a brush and it performs well for me. It is also well pigmented - I use it to correct foundation that is a bit sallow around the perimeter of my face.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK you are right, but in my defense, there are a couple pics where it looks red lol. I had to.


  LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Very pretty.  LOL


  Thanks [@]Prettypackages[/@]


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Lipsticks of the week, by color, for the Month of December.  Please note, the list of lipsticks is just for **reference **and** ideas!  Be as flexible with this as your individual lifestyle dictates!  Above all, just have fun!!!*

*December 1- 7  * *  RED*
*MAC*
Extended Play (Blackened brick Red, pro longwear) Fav! Hotline
  Just A Bite (Mid-tone Blue Red) 
  Lady Bug (Yellow tomato, Lustre)
  Lady Danger (Vivid Bright Coral Red) 
  Love Goddess (Mid-tone Pink-Red) Marilyn Monroe Collection                    
  MAC Redd (Vivid bright bluish-red, Satin)
  Must Be Red (MAC Illustrated)
  RiRi Woo (Retro Matte Cool red)
Ronnie Red (Bright Red, Matte) Archie’s Girls Collection

*CHANEL*
*  Pirate* (Blue-red) *99*
 *La Prècieuse* (Matte Red) *317*
 *La Malicieuse* (Pk-Red) *46* 

*DIOR*
 *Iconic* * (*Red)999
 *Tout Paris* (Red) *742* 
* Trafalgar (Red-orange) *844
*TOM FORD*
*  Crimson Noir* (Red)
*  Vampire Kiss * (Cherry Red)
*  Velvet Cherry  *(Deep Dark Red)

*GUERLAIN*
*  Rose Grenat* 864(red-pink)
*  Rouge Parade* 820 (Red)

*NARS*
  Charlotte (Darl Lush Red)
*YSL*
*Rouge Rock (*Red) *203*
  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush* Rouge Libertine *(Red) *06*




*December 8 - 14   Orange/Coral (It's Still Fall here in the US until Dec 21)*
*MAC*
  Ablaze (Bright Apricot Cream) Fashion Sets 2013
  Fashion Nomad (bright medium-dark orange)
  Lady At Play (Midtonal Cool Tangerine) Mineralize
  Lady Danger(Vivid Bright Coral)
  Morange (Loudmouth orange, Amplified Creme)
  Neon Orange (Bright Orange) Amplified Cream
  Ravishing (Clean light peachy coral, Cremesheen) Gorgeous!                        
  Reel Sexy (Bright Coral, Amplified)
  Riot House (Light Vivid Orange) Matte
  Scarlet Ibis (Reddened orange)
  So Chaud (Intense reddish-orange, Matte)
  Sounds Like Noise ( True bright orange )
  Who’s That Chick (Midtonal Orange with Frost)

*CHANEL*
 *Excentrique *(Orange) *96*
 *Conquise (Med Orange) 144*

*DIOR*
 *Cruise* (Orange) *611*
*  Rendez-Vous *(Orange) 543  
*  Trafalgar (Red-orange) *844
*TOM FORD*
*  True Coral *(Orange-coral)
*  Sweet Spot *(Orange Coral)
 *Wild Ginger *(Orange)

*GUERLAIN   *
*Geneva* 48 (coral-orange)
*  Gipsy* 41 (Tangerine)

*YSL*
*  Le Orange *(Bright Red-orange) *13*
  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Corail Affranchi 07 *(Med Orange)

*December 15 -21  Burgundy/Berry/Purple ( Get your vamp on with any deep dark lippie)*
*MAC*
*  Fixed On Drama (Burgundy)*
*  Flat Out Fabulous (Bright Plum) Retro Matte*
*  Boyfriend Stealer (Blackened Plum) Archie’s Girls Collection*
*  Caliente (Super Dazzle Violet Dazzle)*
*  Diva (Intense Reddish Burgundy)*
*  Hot Chocolate (Dirty Plum)*
*CHANEL*
* L’adoree(Burgundy) 45*
*La Desirèe (Burgundy Red*
* Êlégante (Deep Burgundy)149*
*L’ Impatienté Matte (Deep Plum, Red-black)*
* Foudroyante (Pearlescent Chocolate) 148*

*DIOR*
*  Black Tie (Deep Burgundy) 987*
* Pied De Poule (Burgundy) 977*
*TOM FORD*
*Black Dahlia (Deep Burgundy)* *  Bruised Plum (Medium Burgundy)*
*YSL*
* Grenat Satisfaction (Burgundy) 206*
*  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush Prune Impertinente (Burgundy) 11*




*December 22 - 28  Pinks/Mauves*
*MAC*
  All Fired Up (Bright Fuchsia) Retro Matte
  Angel (Soft Pink)
  Candy Yum-Yum (Neon Pink)
  Daddy’s Little Girl (Mid-tone Pink Violet)Archie’s Girls Collection
  Dear Diary (Bright Neon Pink)
Divine Choice (Midtonal Cool Pink Cream) Mineralize
  Embrace Me (Bright Fuchsia Cream) Fashion Sets 2013
Girl About Town (Bright Blue Fuchsia)
  Girl Next Door (Vivid Blue-Pink, Lustre) Archie’s Girls Collection
  Glamapuss (Soft Mauve)
  Haute Altitude (Midtone Blue Pink)
  Heart to Heart (Mid-tone Yellow-Pink)
  Impassioned (Amped-Up Fuchsia)
  Innocence Beware (Light Pink)
  Kinda Sexy (Neutral Pinky-Rose) 
  Kelly Yum Yum (Bright Blue Pink) Satin
*CHANEL*
*Craquante* (Luminous Pink) *146*
 *Le Baiser *(Hot Pink) *54*
 *Viva *(Intense Fuchsia) *95*
*DIOR*
*Darling* (Pink) 775
 *Deauville *(Pink) 671
 *Dior Kiss* (Medium Pink) 578
*TOM FORD*
*Flamingo *(Cool Toned Hot Pink) 08 *  Pink Tease *(Deep Muted Pink)
*  Pussycat  *(Soft Pink)
*GUERLAIN*
*Geraldine* 77 (Medium Pink)
*YSL*
   Rouge Pur Couture *Fuchsia Fetiche *(Hot Pink) *208*
Rouge Pur Couture *Fuchsia Innocent* (Bright Pink) *27*

*December 28 -  January 3*
*All Nudes, regardless of color (tan, brown, pink, peach, etc)*
*MAC*
     A Perfect Day (Light Neutral Pink) 
    Bad Girl RiRi (Peachy Beige)
    Beach Sand (Peachy Tan)
    Exclusive Event (Cool Nude) Divine Night Collection
    Freckletone (Neutral Peach, Lustre)
    Fresh Brew (Creamed coffee, Lustre)
    Honey Love (Light Beige Toned w/Rose) B2M Nov 2012 
    Mulled Cider
  Myth (Light Neutral Nude)
    Nude (Cool Nude Cream) RiRi Fall Collection
  Peachstock (Creamy beige peach, Satin)
  Photo (Golden brown, Satin)
  Pillow Talk (light medium beige-brown)
    Velvet Teddy (Deep Toned Beige)
  Viva Glam Gaga 2 (Muted pink-beige)
    Warm Companion (Beige w/Gold Pearl)
*CHANEL*
*InTime *(Soft Pink) *93*
*Précieuse *(Nude) *114*

*TOM FORD* 
*First Time *(Peachy Nude)
*Negligee* (Rosy Nude)

*CHARLOTTE TILBURY*
*Hepburn Honey *(Beige Nude)




  Edited to amend date for week of nudes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Lipsticks of the week, by color, for the Month of December.  Please note, the list of lipsticks is just for **reference **and** ideas!  Be as flexible with this as your individual lifestyle dictates!  Above all, just have fun!!!* *December 1- 7  *   *[COLOR=A52A2A] RED[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=A52A2A]MAC[/COLOR]*   [COLOR=A52A2A]Extended Play (Blackened brick Red, pro longwear) Fav! Hotline[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]  Just A Bite (Mid-tone Blue Red) [/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]  Lady Bug (Yellow tomato, Lustre)    Lady Danger (Vivid Bright Coral Red)     Love Goddess (Mid-tone Pink-Red) Marilyn Monroe Collection                        MAC Redd (Vivid bright bluish-red, Satin)    Must Be Red (MAC Illustrated)[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]  RiRi Woo (Retro Matte Cool red)[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]*  *Ronnie Red (Bright Red, Matte) Archie’s Girls Collection[/COLOR]  *[COLOR=A52A2A]CHANEL[/COLOR]* [COLOR=A52A2A]*  Pirate* (Blue-red) *99*[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]  *La Prècieuse* (Matte Red) *317*[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]* * *La Malicieuse* (Pk-Red) *46*  [/COLOR]  *[COLOR=A52A2A]DIOR[/COLOR]*  [COLOR=A52A2A] *Iconic*  *(*Red)999[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A] *Tout Paris* (Red) *742*  [/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]* Trafalgar (Red-orange)* 844[/COLOR]
> *[COLOR=A52A2A]TOM FORD*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=A52A2A]  Crimson Noir*[/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A] (Red)[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=A52A2A]  Vampire Kiss *[/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A] (Cherry Red)[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> ...


:wink: Meddy I am using this list to buy lipsticks.  And also a really great idea


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 






 Meddy I am using this list to buy lipsticks.
And also a really great idea

   Way to go Dolly----I copied & pasted those from my inventory document---it's just a mere sampling of what's there ***said shamefully & contrite!  It was good to go through this because it showed me where I have holes in my collection---Like, I need more nudes in brands other than MAC!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2014)

@Medgal - LOL @inventory document (I desperately need one of my own though...)  Thanks for this list. It will be a good checkpoint through the month. I can't wait for coral week! I have MAC Toxic Tale, KvD L'Ecole de Femme (sp?) and OCC Grandma on tap. OH and Black Radiance Hibiscus. And Vegas Volt! Well, this is the plan, anyway.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Thanks for this list. It will be a good checkpoint through the month. I can't wait for coral week! I have MAC Toxic Tale, KvD L'Ecole de Femme (sp?) and OCC Grandma on tap. OH and Black Radiance Hibiscus. And Vegas Volt! Well, this is the plan, anyway.


    Sage, I would be so lost without my MUID (makeup inventory document).  It keeps me from duplicating 
   products....I nearly bought a Dior ipstick twice.   It's an absolute must for my nail polish----that's easier to forget  
   than makeup, it seems!!!!

   You have a very nice line-up there for Orange/Coral week!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2014)

Dec 2 Riri Woo


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2014)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Viva Glam Gaga 2 (Muted pink-beige)    Warm Companion (Beige w/Gold Pearl)
> *CHANEL*
> *InTime *(Soft Pink) *93*
> *Précieuse *(Nude) *114*
> ...


  I need a n extra week of nudes in January   Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  Love it! 

Today I wore Carmine Rouge, I like it...   everything else was kinda enh... boring..   I need some more eyeshadow ideas.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Love it!
> 
> Today I wore Carmine Rouge, I like it...   everything else was kinda enh... boring..   I need some more eyeshadow ideas.


 I had to look Carmine Rouge up.  I'm not too up on MAC collections lately.  That's a beautiful red.  T listed one of my Chanel's,  *La Prècieuse* (Matte Red) *317 *as a
   dupe for Carmine Rouge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

December 2nd I wore Guerlain's *Rose Grenat* 864(red-pink) with a neutral eye look that I fashioned using *Tom Ford's Nude Dip* e/s quad, and I LOVED the look.
This e/s palette can be used wet or dry----today was the first time that I used it w/a damp brush---OMG...talk about a satiny smooth neutral eye look that can essentially
work with any lipstick---even nude!!!  I doubt I'll use this palette any other way now!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful!  You have perfect lips!!!!
> 
> I was going to ask if everyone wanted to extend the nudes into January instead of stopping at December 31.  Anyone who wants to,* we'll wear nude lipsticks *
> *  from December 28 -  **January 3.*
> ...


  Let's do it!! 

You have abandoned the Mac ship huh? 

AWS does have perfect lips.  I WISH I had full lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Let's do it!!
> 
> You have abandoned the Mac ship huh?
> 
> AWS does have perfect lips.  I WISH I had full lips.


    I'm having a good time exploring other brands at the moment.  Arguably, I have enough MAC in my stash to open a boutique.


----------



## katred (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]December 2nd I wore Guerlain's [/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A]*Rose Grenat*[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]864(red-pink) with a neutral eye look that I fashioned using *Tom Ford's Nude Dip* e/s quad, and I LOVED the look.[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]This e/s palette can be used wet or dry----today was the first time that I used it w/a damp brush---OMG...talk about a satiny smooth neutral eye look that can essentially[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]work with any lipstick---even nude!!!  I doubt I'll use this palette [/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A]any other way now!!![/COLOR]


  One of my favorite lippies for sure! From the pictures I've seen of Nude Dip (that sounds wrong) I think it would be a perfectly understated complement to RG.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 3, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@], [@]Prettypackages[/@] I so don't lol but thank you


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Lipsticks of the week, by color, for the Month of December.  Please note, the list of lipsticks is just for **reference **and** ideas!  Be as flexible with this as your individual lifestyle dictates!  Above all, just have fun!!!* *December 1- 7  *   *[COLOR=A52A2A] RED[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=A52A2A]MAC[/COLOR]*   [COLOR=A52A2A]Extended Play (Blackened brick Red, pro longwear) Fav! Hotline[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]  Just A Bite (Mid-tone Blue Red) [/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]  Lady Bug (Yellow tomato, Lustre)    Lady Danger (Vivid Bright Coral Red)     Love Goddess (Mid-tone Pink-Red) Marilyn Monroe Collection                        MAC Redd (Vivid bright bluish-red, Satin)    Must Be Red (MAC Illustrated)[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]  RiRi Woo (Retro Matte Cool red)[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]*  *Ronnie Red (Bright Red, Matte) Archie’s Girls Collection[/COLOR]  *[COLOR=A52A2A]CHANEL[/COLOR]* [COLOR=A52A2A]*  Pirate* (Blue-red) *99*[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]  *La Prècieuse* (Matte Red) *317*[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]* * *La Malicieuse* (Pk-Red) *46*  [/COLOR]  *[COLOR=A52A2A]DIOR[/COLOR]*  [COLOR=A52A2A] *Iconic*  *(*Red)999[/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A] *Tout Paris* (Red) *742*  [/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]* Trafalgar (Red-orange)* 844[/COLOR]
> *[COLOR=A52A2A]TOM FORD*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=A52A2A]  Crimson Noir*[/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A] (Red)[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000]*[COLOR=A52A2A]  Vampire Kiss *[/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A] (Cherry Red)[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> ...


Looking forward to the lippy challenge! I sucked at the smokey eye challenge since I'm lazy and rarely do my eye makeup.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Monday I didn't wear a red as I wore Up the Amp.   Tuesday I wore Nars Leslie a Cherrywood red.


----------



## katred (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Monday I didn't wear a red as I wore Up the Amp.   Tuesday I wore Nars Leslie a Cherrywood red.


  For some reason, I have been wondering if Leslie would work on me. I wasn't ever thinking of her before... Your pictures made me want her.   Today's look was admittedly similar to yesterday's, but more vibrant:  Face: UD naked skin 1.0 Dior star concealer 010 Mac prep & prime setting powder Mac Azalea Blossom blush  Eyes: Mac Laundry Daze (inner and outer third of lid and along brow bone) Mac Colour Added (centre of lids) Mac Copperplate (crease) UD Perversion (upper lash line) Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara  Lips: Givenchy "Rouge Égerie"  I absolutely love this shade, but I always feel like it doesn't quite work on my skin. I'm Willing to ignore that as much as I can, but I can't figure out why it just never seems to mesh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

katred said:


> One of my favorite lippies for sure! From the pictures I've seen of Nude Dip (that sounds wrong) I think it would be a perfectly understated complement to RG.






Oh it does sound wrong doesn't it?  The fact that I'm giggling about it sounds wrong too.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 3, 2014)

[@]katred[/@] Rouge Egerie is gorgeous  Today I wore Revlon Colourburst in Ruby. I didn't remember it being so pinky :-(


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tuesday I wore Nars Leslie a Cherrywood red.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


   It's still very pretty!!  Do you prefer more orange in your reds?  I tend to lean that way too.  The Guerlain Rose Grenat that I wore yesterday was more of a pinkish red too


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Today I'm wearing for the very first time, Tom Ford's *Velvet Cherry*.  I didn't realize it was such a dark red but I LOVE it.
I again went with a neutral eye using Chanel's *Prelude* Quad.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]  It's still very pretty!!  Do you prefer more orange in your reds?  I tend to lean that way too.  The Guerlain Rose Grenat that I wore yesterday was more of a pinkish red too[/COLOR]


  I have grown to love all reds but I do prefer orange-reds and scarlets.  I realized over time how flattering reds can be and NARS Audacious gave me plenty options lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 3, 2014)

I used to run from orange reds, preferring pink-red, brown-reds.  I think Rita is my first red/orange I've bought in a long time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I used to run from orange reds, preferring pink-red, brown-reds.  I think Rita is my first red/orange I've bought in a long time.


  Wow...that's gorgeous!  It's actually a perfect color for your complexion----stunning match actually.  Do you like how it looks on you?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF0000] [/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A]Ah ha!  Which NARS reds did you pick up?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=A52A2A] Wow...that's gorgeous!  It's actually a perfect color for your complexion----stunning match actually.  Do you like how it looks on you?[/COLOR]


  Annabella and Rita.  Marlene, Carmen and Lana were all hard to resist.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well and, for those who celebrate Thanksgiving, I hope you had a wonderful holiday.   I need to catch up on the thread but I wore Nars Red Lizard today and a YSL Rouge Volupté in a red (can't remember the name) yesterday. I was off theme on Monday and Tuesday, I think.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

Todays Look: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Face:
  NARS Sheer Glow
  Givenchy 01 Mouselline Pastel Prisme Libre
  NARS Lovejoy Blush
  Charlotte Tilbury Bronze & Glow _ Highlighter Part
  Guerlain 4 season Tailor made Bronzer- Moyen Brunette (Bronzer)

  Eyes:
  Tom Ford Pink Haze Cream Color For eyes
  MAC Soft Brown in the Crease
  And lined with MAC Blacktrack
  Dior Iconic Overurl Mascara

  Lips:
  Lined with MAC Brick
  Guerlain Rouge G Rouge Parade


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Marlene, Carmen and Lana were all hard to resist.


 Wow!  Very nice.  That's a red smorgasbord !!!!  Love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I need to catch up on the thread but I wore Nars Red Lizard today and a YSL Rouge Volupté in a red (can't remember the name) yesterday. I was off theme on Monday and Tuesday, I think.






Hi there Meka.  Thanks...the holiday was great, and I hope your's was too.
    I wasn't familiar w/Red Lizard so I looked it up...that a very pretty true red!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Todays Look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay!!!  Hi Vee.  I'm so, so glad you joined us.   



Your lipstick choice jarred my memory...you said you were wearing Rouge Parade for your birthday.  The entire look sounds really very pretty !  I hope you're having a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!  Hi Vee.  I'm so, so glad you joined us.
> 
> 
> 
> Your lipstick choice jarred my memory...you said you were wearing Rouge Parade for your birthday.  The entire look sounds really very pretty !  I hope you're having a wonderful day!!!!


  Yessss I had to join! I came to check your TF negligee pic bec of AWS and I should say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thank youuuuu!! I am having a good day!!!


----------



## katred (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Todays Look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This sounds so lovely! Do you find t hat RP pulls warmer or cooler on you? Most people seem to find it looks warmer, as I did when I swatched it, but on my lips it's definitely cooler.

  Went for a softer lip today and made myself promise that I wasn't going to go for a yellow or gold-toned eye, since I realised I'd done one three days in a row.

  Face:
  UD Naked SKin 1.0
  Dior Star concealer 010
  Benefit High Beam (dabbed under my eyes as a highlighter- the only way that I can wear it)
  Mac Prep & Prime finishing powder
  Chanel Creme Blush "Chamade" (bright spicy rose red) applied on apples of cheeks
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Mood Light" (warm mauve) swept all over cheeks
  Mac Beauty Powder "Honey Light" (warm golden yellow-brown) used as a contour/ bronzer
  Chanel Poudre Signé (bright white gold) Tapped along the cheekbones as a highlight

  Eyes:
  Guerlain Les Fumes shadow palette
  - Soft pink brown on inner angles
  - Grey-taupe over eyelids and into crease
  - Dark taupe on outer lid and corner
  - Shimmery pewter along lower lashlines and tapped just at the centre of the upper lids
  Inglot shadow M351 (matte creamy ivory) along browbone
  UD Desperation e/l on upper lash line and water line
  MUFE mascara

  Lips:
  MUFE concealer pencil "light" (used to outline the lips, because this l/s bleeds terribly on me)
  Mac "Viva Glam Cyndi" l/s (soft coral red)

  This seems like a lot of work based on the number of products used, but it really wasn't. the Guerlain shadows are very easy to apply and blend. It took a bit more effort to get the cheek mix right, but since there's not any precision blending, it went pretty quickly.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]Wow!  Very nice.  That's a red [/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A]smorgasbord !!!!  Love it![/COLOR]


  It was hard just getting two when they're all fab! But it would have been overkill lol  





Vineetha said:


> Yessss I had to join! I came to check your TF negligee pic bec of AWS and I should say :thud:  Thank youuuuu!! I am having a good day!!!  :frenz: :kiss: :kissy:


  Smokin', right?!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Great choice!
> 
> 
> This sounds so lovely! Do you find t hat RP pulls warmer or cooler on you? Most people seem to find it looks warmer, as I did when I swatched it, but on my lips it's definitely cooler.
> ...


  That sounds really really pretty!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  On me RP pulls tad warm maybe leaning neutral even!! I had hoped it would be a tad bit more cooler toned on me but I dont see it!! She is gorgeous nevertheless!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> *Smokin', right?!*


  Def is!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Great choice!
> 
> 
> This sounds so lovely! Do you find t hat RP pulls warmer or cooler on you? Most people seem to find it looks warmer, as I did when I swatched it, but on my lips it's definitely cooler.
> ...


  It can never be overkill w/lipstick!!!    Awww


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Def is!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thursday's *Red* Lip Look

*EYES:*
Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, *Mirage* cream shadow (Golden Bronze)* 95*as a base 
Chanel Quadra, *Harmonie du Soir:*
*    Bronze Gold *e/s to lids over Mirifique
 *Violet Plum* e/s to crease & lower lash line
 *Taupe *e/s to transition & blend
 * Pale Pink* to highlight brow bone 
 Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold) to inner corners
 Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Or Blanc *987(White-gold)to water line

*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana* 
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
Tom Ford Blush Duo, *Stroked*, blush only (Raspberry)
MAC Mystery Face Powder,* Dark Secret* to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites Perles * d’Etoiles - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer)

*LIPS:*
Chanel Rouge Profound, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, Red
Guerlain Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color*  Luxure *(Orange toned Red)* Love, love love this lip product.  It's a lipstick & gloss combined and dries matte.*
 
NAILS:
NARS *Jungle Red*


_Edited to add the NP I've worn all week_


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 4, 2014)

Not a good pic but I wore Chanel Incandescente today


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  Oh that's really pretty too AWS!  You're way too critical of yourself---it's good!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]Oh that's really pretty too AWS!  You're way too critical of yourself---it's good!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks, darling! I'd forgotten what a lovely colour it is


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I'd forgotten what a lovely colour it is


 That's one good thing about theses challenges---they make us reach for long-forgotten loves!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]That's one good thing about theses challenges---they make us reach for long-forgotten loves!!![/COLOR]


 Oh, yes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's my new love.  I might have to wear it _again_ tomorrow----just for part of the day and then reluctantly switch to something else:

  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-luxure-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's my new love.  I might have wear it again tomorrow----just for part of the day and then reluctantly switch to something else:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-luxure-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


  Meow, that is pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Meow, that is pretty!


  Add it to your list Doll!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's my new love.  I might have to wear it _again_ tomorrow----just for part of the day and then reluctantly switch to something else:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-luxure-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


  How comfortable is this to wear, Med? I've prejudices against lipcremes because I can't stand that slippery but dry feeling on the lips. How is this one?


  I went to the Christmas Market with a friend yesterday (and Mockingjay afterwards) and basically did the same look like earlier this week, but this time with Deeply Adored. DA was my fave red for a long time, but I think I like Riri Woo better now! It was quite interesting to see how the look was changed just because of the slightly different red lipstick.

  I fell off the red wagon today, because I wore a white shirt with a grey and purple pattern. I did a silvery-lilac eye with it, was totally stumped with which red lipstick it wood like good and chose Chanel Antigone instead.

  Btw, what are you guys thinking about the new Pantone colour of the year? Marsala?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 5, 2014)

I wore Kinky with Red Enriched lip pencil on Wednesday and am so sad that I cannot BU Kinky (I know what I said about backups, but...) and no makeup at all yesterday (bad allergy issue) but today I am making up for it.  FOTD: FACE: Stila Natural Finish Oil Free Foundation, H MAC Studio Finish Concealer, NW40, under eyes L'Oreal True Match Concealer stick, N6-7-8, on dark spots set concealer with silica powder under eyes EL Double Matte Powder, Deep MAC Animal Instinct on cheeks  EYES: WnW Fergie eye primer, shimmer Stila In the Light palette, Gilded Gold outer lid, Luster on center lid, Bubbly on inner 1/3 of lid, Sandstone in crease, Bare under brow bone Stila Smudgestick, Damsel, on lower lashline, MAC Feline upper lashline, slightly winged Rimmel London GlamEyes mascara, Extreme Black, 2 coats  LIPS: MAC lip pencil, Red Enriched Stila Stay All Day liquid lipstick, Fiery This on top of a Sephora lip balm that is so nice under these drying lippes. It comes in a tube. It is well worn so I can't tell the name of it.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! I'll have to pm HOB then and ask about the reviving potion.
> I'm quite good again - a few twinges from time to time, but I'm even back at my fitness class.
> To read all the raves about Rouge Parade is pretty agonizing, tbh! Even if I'd want to splurge, it's quite impossible to get over here by now - all sold out. But I saw Elegant's pics in the Ultimate Lipstick thread and fell in love with Audacious, so maybe that'll be 'my' Parade.
> Hey, and I love that effect of MU on ourselves - putting something on and going
> ...


  Thank youuu!! I had a pretty good day!! thanks for all your wishes!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm dismayed to see how pink Nyx Amsterdam photographs!


----------



## katred (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]That's one good thing about theses challenges---they make us reach for long-forgotten loves!!![/COLOR]


  Exactly! I love rediscovering things that had slipped my attention for a while.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]Here's my new love.  I might have to wear it _again_ tomorrow----just for part of the day and then reluctantly switch to something else:[/COLOR]  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-luxure-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


  I'm always worried with liquid lipstick that it'll be too dry for me. I can't believe I haven't tried this yet, but my luck hasn't been great thus far.   





Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! I'll have to pm HOB then and ask about the reviving potion. I'm quite good again - a few twinges from time to time, but I'm even back at my fitness class. To read all the raves about Rouge Parade is pretty agonizing, tbh! Even if I'd want to splurge, it's quite impossible to get over here by now - all sold out. But I saw Elegant's pics in the Ultimate Lipstick thread and fell in love with Audacious, so maybe that'll be 'my' Parade. Hey, and I love that effect of MU on ourselves - putting something on and going :eyelove: ! We'll be a group of people in Vienna - mostly hubby's friends - and we'll see. I love the city, and hope we'll have a nice dinner somewhere. We'll also go to the opera - not my cup of tea, but I'm willing to broaden my views and it'll definitely be an experience!  Thank you Katred! If you go back a bit in this thread you'll see some funny posts by me, written 'under the influence'. My hubby said I sounded drunk all the time, but I didn't care! They definitely gave me the good stuff!     Thank you Med! *smooches*  I'll definitely be the odd one out over Christmas and NYE - I always wear red then. It's tradition! :haha:    Happy Birthday V! Hope it was a good one! :con:    Oh, that sounds like such a pretty look! I've to copy it at some point. I tend to wear taupes with either peaches or purples and never tried it with red. Thank you! I always love to get new ideas about how to combine colours and products in this thread!   How comfortable is this to wear, Med? I've prejudices against lipcremes because I can't stand that slippery but dry feeling on the lips. How is this one?   I went to the Christmas Market with a friend yesterday (and Mockingjay afterwards) and basically did the same look like earlier this week, but this time with Deeply Adored. DA was my fave red for a long time, but I think I like Riri Woo better now! It was quite interesting to see how the look was changed just because of the slightly different red lipstick.  I fell off the red wagon today, because I wore a white shirt with a grey and purple pattern. I did a silvery-lilac eye with it, was totally stumped with which red lipstick it wood like good and chose Chanel Antigone instead.  Btw, what are you guys thinking about the new Pantone colour of the year? Marsala?


  Antigone is kind of red. I'd say it counts.   I did a super-basic look today, but sort of a classic red lip thing:  Face: UD Naked Skin 1.0 Dior Star concealer 010 Blush from Armani's Neo-Noir palette  Bars Nico blush  Eyes: Rouge Bunny Rouge Gracious Arasari (pinky beige); all over mobile lid RBR Sweet Dust Seriema (dusty light grey mauve taupe) in the crease Highlight shade from Armani Neo-Noir palette  Illamasqua precision gel liner (went for that intense black winged look) Hourglass Film Noir mascara   Lips: Rouge d'Armani 404 (bright shimmery poppy red)  I didn't end up doing much today, but I kind of wish I had. I find this sort of retro pinup kind of look always make me feel confident.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank youuu!! I had a pretty good day!! thanks for all your wishes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​Well, I liked yesterday's look so much that I totally repeated it today!



​I thought I'd change lipsticks at some point, but I never got around to it.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 5, 2014)

@Medgal: I LOVE my Stila liquid lipsticks. My fave is Beso but I love Fiery and Fioreas well. Those three I can wear as is, but I need liners with and gloss with a couple of them (this is a color issue, not a formula issue). I put on a light layer of balm on before, let it set for a few seconds and then apply. Mine lasted through breakfast, lunch and a long meeting today. Very minimal transfer and long-wearing color. I had pizza for dinner and still have red lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> @Medgal: I LOVE my Stila liquid lipsticks. My fave is Beso but I love Fiery and Fioreas well. Those three I can wear as is, but I need liners with and gloss with a couple of them (this is a color issue, not a formula issue). I put on a light layer of balm on before, let it set for a few seconds and then apply. Mine lasted through breakfast, lunch and a long meeting today. Very minimal transfer and long-wearing color. I had pizza for dinner and still have red lips.


 
 Thanks for the details.  I may have to check these out.  As if I need more lip products


----------



## katred (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Well, I liked yesterday's look so much that I totally repeated it today!
> 
> 
> 
> ​I thought I'd change lipsticks at some point, but I never got around to it.


  Nothing wrong with that! What's the point of coming up with a great look if you don't repeat it. I'm thinking of reusing this one, since I know we're going out to a dinner party tomorrow.

  The best thing about posting these looks for me is that it forces me to write down what I've used, rather than just hoping that I'll remember. Of course, now that I look at it, I did forget that I used Becca Beach Tint in "Fig" as a base colour on my cheeks... And actually I _really_ like the way the subtle cheek colour/ glow turned out today. Now I want to add to my Beach Tint collection...


----------



## meka72 (Dec 5, 2014)

Still need to catch up on the thread but I wanted to post my red lip of the day, UD Revolution lipstick in F-Bomb. I've been wanting to try it and got a mini tube with one of my sephora orders. I really liked it. I was bared faced today for an early doctor appointment. Red lipstick made me look halfway decent.   Bon weekend!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

I wore runaway red today. It was my first red I fell in love with.  I still love it.  It was a pretty nice formula too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

katred said:


> Nothing wrong with that! *What's the point of coming up with a great look if you don't repeat it. *I'm thinking of reusing this one, since I know we're going out to a dinner party tomorrow.
> 
> The best thing about posting these looks for me is that it forces me to write down what I've used, rather than just hoping that I'll remember. Of course, now that I look at it, I did forget that I used Becca Beach Tint in "Fig" as a base colour on my cheeks... And actually I _really_ like the way the subtle cheek colour/ glow turned out today. Now I want to add to my Beach Tint collection...
> 
> ...






Hi There Meka.  I hope all is well with you.  I wasn't familiar with your lippie of the day-----I looked it up and WOW.  What a gorgeous red!!!

UD Revolution lipstick in F-Bomb


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I wore runaway red today. It was my first red I fell in love with.  I still love it.  It was a pretty nice formula too.


 ​That is a good one Pretty.  I feel like I could wear a different red lipstick everyday for a month without repeating.  I don't say this proudly ***hangs head in shame.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal, did I tell you that I bought Rouge Parade lipstick? I just picked it up today. I tried it but it didn't look right because I still had the F-Bomb on. I'll try it tomorrow while I lay in the bed and recuperate from my doctor appointment/clean the house.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, did I tell you that I bought Rouge Parade lipstick? I just picked it up today. I tried it but it didn't look right because I still had the F-Bomb on. I'll try it tomorrow while I lay in the bed and recuperate from my doctor appointment/clean the house.







AWESOME!!!! ​Oh I hope you love it Meka...and I hope you feel better too!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

I was getting caught up and was quoting almost everyone, so I scrapped that idea. 

  Anneri, I'm so glad you're feeling better. 
  Rouge Parade is on my list too... I'm glad I have some Nordies Notes saved up. 

  Sage, thanks for giving us a review on the EL DW powder.  You gave it the perfect description.  One of the reasons why I was hesitant about the new Nars Pressed powder is b/c of how powdery it is in the pan. Great finish though. 
  How do you like the BB cool palette (*clears throat* been waiting on your palette reviews) 

  Katred, I was fascinated by all of your looks.  That Guerlain palette looks gorgeous.  How is the Dior Star concealer.  I couldn't find a shade match in that line at all. Oh and that Givenchy color your posted looks different in every pic I saw it in, it's pretty, but I can see how you can't quite put your finger on why it doesn't always work.  

  Happy Belated Vineetha! 

  Meddy, you and Katred are killing me with the guerlain lips... killing me! LOL 



  My eye looks were horrible this week, nothing worth mentioning.  I also didn't do full on foundation. I probably looked a mess. LOL  But I did enjoy my reds this week. 
  I forgot which one I wore yesterday, it's still in my bag, I'll pull it out later.  
  I hope tomorrow is Sunny, I want to do AWS style lip pics.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

Meka, I hope you feel better!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Still need to catch up on the thread but I wanted to post my red lip of the day, UD Revolution lipstick in F-Bomb. I've been wanting to try it and got a mini tube with one of my sephora orders. I really liked it. I was bared faced today for an early doctor appointment. Red lipstick made me look halfway decent.   Bon weekend!


  Ooh, F-Bomb is nice! Hope everything was ok at the appt.   [@]Medgal07[/@], I thought it was just a bit redder  http://www.coralswithblues.com/nyx-soft-matte-lip-creams-reviews/ (Skin tone close to mine, yay lol)


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,  I hope all is well.  The toddlers have me running so I am not able to post or read as much.  Hopefully it will be different in the next few months. I've missed this thread.  Everyone is so nice here!! I will try and post my red lip that I will be sporting for my BDAY tonight. Talk to you all soon


----------



## katred (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Truer words were ever spoken!!!!  It's  only recently that I've purchased anything from Becca------ 4 Becca Highlighters & I really love all but one them.  I'm afraid to get
> attached to yet another brand.  Good luck resisting more Beach Tints---but then why should you?
> 
> 
> ...


  The Beach Tints are especially tempting because Sephora often has them in mini sets. I have so many cheek products that I can get a lot of use out of even a small tube. At least that makes them a little more affordable!

  Today's look, prepared in anticipation of going out a little later:

  Face:
  UD Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star concealer (I like it very much  and it has good coverage, but Nars is still my favourite)
  Mac Prep & Prime finishing powder
  Hourglass Mood Exposure blush
  Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter (along cheekbones and in the inner corners of my eyes)

  Eyes:
  Mac Shop & Drop quad (without intending to, I've used two of the three quads from this collection this week)
  - Sugar Snack (light cotton candy pink) all over lid
  - Power Boost (Reddish purple) outer part of lid and crease)
  - Hypnotizing (grey lilac) inner crease and along lower lash line
  - Shop & Drop (deep indigo blue) outer corner
  Highlight shade from Guerlain Les Bois de Roses (shimmery white pink)
  YSL Sea Black gel liner (dark navy blue)
  Hourglass Film Noir mascara

  Lips:
  Guerlain Rouge Automatique "liu" (bright cool cherry red)

  This is definitely one of the bluest reds I own, without crossing over into pink territory. Incredible gel-like colour. I'm loving this excuse to wear all my reds. (HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! "All my reds"! As if. I could do the entire month of December in reds and not even dip into the deeper burgundies and vamp shades.)


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

*SMH* and walking away from the Guerlain reds...  that one is beautiful Katred!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2014)

katred said:


> Chanel used to have the best reds, but I think that Guerlain has overtaken them in the last couple of years. Wearing another today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Totally love your look - I'll have to dig out my Shop/Cook palettes again! The Shop & Drop was the only one I didn't get.

  This is what I did today:

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer (very good dupe for the Nars one), Lightscapade, Bareness MB

  EYES: Stolen Moment EDES all over the lid and lower lashline, Kid (transition colour), Espresso (outer crease), Orb (inner corner and under browbone), Black Swan pgl, Kiko mascara

  LIPS: Cyndi (VG)

  It was also St. Nicholas Day over here, where kids get normally little presents, and Essence had some girls in the city who handed out little gifts - or bigger ones. I got a whole big bag of Essence goodies! I don't normally use drugstore MU, only nailpolish and mascara from time to time, but it all looks very nice and maybe there'll be some surprises in there qualitywise.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2014)

I was packing up makeup to throw out so all I had today was Revlon Colourburst Coral... reddish orange? Lol Tomorrow I'll try do a proper red


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *SMH* and walking away from the Guerlain reds...  that one is beautiful Katred!


 Oh come back pretty---there's a Rouge G somewhere out there with your name on it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I changed it later in the day for Gesina which was really pretty and more theme appropriate. Antigone is a very muted pink on my quite pigmented lips.
> 
> 
> Huh, the rest of your quote totally disappeared. But: I'll have to try the Guerlain liquid lipsticks apparently.   *YES  For sure, a must!!!!*
> ...


 It's pretty AWS!!!  All reds count----totally theme appropriate!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]It's pretty AWS!!!  All reds count----totally theme appropriate!!![/COLOR]


  Yay :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

Today I wore a minimalist look compared to my usual makeup routine, but I stayed on theme with *YSL Baby Doll Kiss  Blush, Rouge Libertine,* which is a warm red.
I don't often use this product for it's dual intended purpose.....somehow I just forget but today I also applied it to my cheeks, and I enjoyed the outcome.


​I forgot to mention that I put Chanel *Pirate* NP on Thursday and it's already chipping like crazy.  Prior to that I had on NARS *Jungle* *RED* NP
which gave me about 4 non-chipped days.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 6, 2014)

Ooh Medgal you reminded me about nails! I forgot to mention that on Tuesday I applied Sinful Colors No Text Red on. Today I am wearing a basic eye from some Two Faced palette and Stila Fiery liquid lipstick but today I applied Maybelline lip gloss in Gleaming Grenadine over it, just because. It was an instant mood lifter!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I couldn't open the link but I think I know what you mean, AWS.
> 
> So good to see you PrettyGirlDoc.  I hope your birthday is spectacular !!!
> 
> ...


  yeah, all of them...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> yeah, all of them...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

Katred, I liked that you used those shop/cook quads (one of mmy fave collex), with red lips.  I tend to do very neutral eyes with my reds, so it was good to see something different.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 7, 2014)

NARS Rita in direct sunlight (it's darker than the pic) One swipe blended with a finger. These Audacious lipsticks are in a class by themselves.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  Very pretty AWS.  I feel about Charlotte, the way you've embraced Rita.  There's a place in my heart for Rita...I just need space in my stash at this point


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty AWS.  I feel about Charlotte, the way you've embraced Rita.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]There's a place in my heart for Rita...I just need space in my stash at this point[/COLOR]:haha:


  Lol I get that!  I wish it was a more true to colour pic. It's the red I was looking for


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sunday's *Red* Lip Look
​Today I took a break from my gold/neutral eyelook choices and opted for a dark eyelook.  I saw a similar look in an AD and decided to just go for it.
The eyes and lips don't seem to compete in this look, and I like it better than I thought I would.  I kept the cheeks quiet w/a soft somewhat neutral blush.


*EYES:*
Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, *Apparition* cream shadow (Deep Blue) *91*as a base 
YSL Couture Palette *Fétiche:*
*Cornflower Blue*e/s to lids over *Apparition*
 *   Opulent Brown *e/s to crease & lower lash line
 *Deep Black* dabbed in outer vee for depth
 * Bright Copper *e/s to transition 
 * Warm Gold *to highlight brow bone 
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold) to inner corners
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Or Blanc* 987(White-gold)to water line

*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana* *Visage* 
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Accent* - *84* (Rosy Brown)
MAC Mystery Face Powder, *Dark Secret* to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites Perles * d’Etoiles -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer)

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Chanel *Rouge Profound, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, Red
YSL Rouge Pur Couture Matte *Rouge Rock (*Red) *203*

NAILS:
Chanel *Pirate *(Blue-red) *08*


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty AWS.  I feel about Charlotte, the way you've embraced Rita.  There's a place in my heart for Rita...I just need space in my stash at this point


  HA!  

Ya know, I have a suggestion...  you could just destash and give stuff to me---  er--- uh, away, or sell them... yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I wish it was a more true to colour pic. It's the red I was looking for


 I really wish I could take lip pics the way that you do.  Mine come out looking creepy---like something that would scare small children.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> HA!
> 
> Ya know, I have a suggestion...  you could just destash and give stuff to me---  er--- uh, away, or sell them... yeah, that's what I meant.






Pretty, it's getting out of control.  I've actually started giving products to my daughter who is way less interested in makeup, but I'm now starting to see more 
    interest than she's ever shown in the past.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]I really wish I could take lip pics the way that you do.  Mine come out looking [/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A]creepy---like something that would scare small children.[/COLOR]


  Doubtful!  Lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty, it's getting out of control.  I've actually started giving products to my daughter who is way less interested in makeup, but I'm now starting to see more
> interest than she's ever shown in the past.


  Man she has no idea what she has in you. LOL  She needs to become interested quick!  How old is she though.  I've always liked l/s and gloss, but didn't really get into the rest until I was in my 30's.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Man she has no idea what she has in you. LOL  She needs to become interested quick!  How old is she though.  I've always liked l/s and gloss, but didn't really get into the rest until I was in my 30's.






She's 33, so maybe she's getting ready to peak





I was getting ready to change my nail polish and started reaching for another red, but today is our last day of red lipstick!!!
    So, everyone, *From Monday December 8 - Sunday December 14 we're Orange/Coral lips.*


----------



## Shars (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> She's 33, so maybe she's getting ready to peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I'm going to try the challenge this week. Orange/Red orange lips are my fave. I'll try to play with the coral too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> She's 33, so maybe she's getting ready to peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  See, you can adopt me. I can be her older sister! ;-)


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

Shars said:


> I think I'm going to try the challenge this week. Orange/Red orange lips are my fave. I'll try to play with the coral too.


  YAY!  Welcome!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=A52A2A]S[/COLOR][COLOR=A52A2A]he's 33, so maybe she's getting ready to peak[/COLOR]:lmao:       [COLOR=A52A2A]I was getting ready to change my nail polish and started reaching for another red, but today is our last day of red lipstick!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=A52A2A]    So, everyone,[/COLOR] *[COLOR=FF8C00]From Monday December 8 - Sunday December 14 we're Orange/Coral lips.[/COLOR]*[COLOR=A52A2A]  [/COLOR]


 Uhoh this is the week I am gonna have trouble with!!! I love corals but usually corals don't love me back!!  and oranges ????? I am concerned lol!!!  But I sure think this will be a nice way to actually find some long forgotten lippies and give them a second chance!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> YAY!  Welcome!


  Thank you! I already have a mental list of my beloveds lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But I sure think this will be a nice way to actually find some long forgotten lippies and give them a second chance!!!


  Definitely a way to use stuff and see what  works and doesn't work.    (Or just continue the reds ;-) )


----------



## Shars (Dec 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But I sure think this will be a nice way to actually find some long forgotten lippies and give them a second chance!!!


  Corals don't love me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm gonna try to find a way.


----------



## katred (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm likewise in the "corals aren't crazy about me" camp. It's funny, because they're assumed to be so universal. Then again, there's such a huge range within that term. I don't have many oranges, but there are definitely some that work for me. (In fact, I'd say that on the whole I have better luck with oranges than I do with corals, strangely enough. Pretty sure I'll be pulling out Toxic Tale, which I haven't worn in forever.   I finished up my red week today with Armani Rouge Ecstasy in The 400. I had a lot of reds I wanted to wear, but I couldn't end the week without using some variation of 400. Such a classic red. I wore it with a very light, somewhat shimmery white and icy pink eye. Worked a lot better than yesterday's look, which I found didn't quite come together.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 7, 2014)

Today I wore OCC Manhunter, and in the future I will wear it over another lip product because it is high on metallic but low on pigment. So I had, like foiled lips to go with my green eyeshadow. I loved it! I was going for a look, though (yes, holiday ornamental).  I am so excited to start this week! I have my corals on deck. I may go all week with coral and no orange. I can do that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> See, you can adopt me.* I can be her older sister! ;-) *






You don't look a minute over 25!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But I sure think this will be a nice way to actually find some long forgotten lippies and give them a second chance!!!


 This isn't supposed to be painful....it should be fun and you should wear colors that you love, and that love you back!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Shars said:


> Corals don't love me either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sage, I may go all week with orange and no coral!!!



I just ordered a Chanel spring blush in coral and an e/s quad w/coral and green eyeshadow and 
   green nail polish...I do love those colors together.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Shars said:


> I think I'm going to try the challenge this week. Orange/Red orange lips are my fave. I'll try to play with the coral too.






Really glad you're joining us Shars!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Really glad you're joining us Shars!!!!!


  Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've been trying to find a way to keep my stuff in rotation so this is a good way to do so.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Shars said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's so much fun!!!  You can also do a personal challenge in addition to our group effort.  For example, the last time that we did the lipstick/challenge
  I challenged myself to use a different eyeshadow palette for a month.  This time I'm wearing the same highlighter for a week.

  You also gain exposure to other products from other participants, and you're reminded of old loves---oldies but goodies that you've long forgotten and 
  are reminded to reach for them again.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2014)

I'll do at least two or three more days of red lipstick before I come over to the coral side - I love corals, I've a boatload of them, and I wear them all the time - so I'll give some of my neglected reds a chance.

  I especially wanted to try something the new Pantone color of the year, so that's today's face:

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Chanel Accent
  EYES: Maybelline Browdrama (darkest colour), L'Oreal Infallible in Gilded Envy (cool olive with silver shimmer), Orb to highlight, Kiko double glam liner 110 (cool dark taupe)
  LIPS: Mac Huggable in Rusty

  Quick, easy, nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even managed a selfie because we have sun for the first time in two weeks. Maybe I'll pick off enough courage to post it later!


  Oh, and Med: I totally expect hubby to say something about 'adult supervision' soon! Whenever something like that happens to me he just looks at me with that slightly suffering 'oh honey' look in his eyes - you know what I mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  And at least my toes are coral - painted them with Essie bump up the pumps.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2014)

Started to organize makeup to throw out again so here is Revlon's Tutti Frutti lip butter, a sheer orange


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Started to organize makeup to throw out again so here is Revlon's Tutti Frutti lip butter, a sheer orange


  That's a nice colour on you! Did it survive the weeding out of the stash? There were such a hype for the lipbutters a few years ago, and I got some, and while they're quite nice, I think I've a lot of products that do the same thing basically and are nicer.  And here's the pic of today's mu:


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That's a nice colour on you! Did it survive the weeding out of the stash? There were such a hype for the lipbutters a few years ago, and I got some, and while they're quite nice, I think I've a lot of products that do the same thing basically and are nicer.  And here's the pic of today's mu:


  Very nice!  Although I like the colour and the sheerness I don't like how Tutti Frutti wears over time so in the bin it went, along with some very old L'Oreal lipsticks


----------



## katred (Dec 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  Wow, that is so beautiful on your lips- so fresh and juicy looking. It's also an example of the sort of coral that hates me.

  I figured I start off the week with a coral that I often struggle with, Mac Vegas Volt. It was the first orange toned lipstick I ever bought and it's hard for me to wear, even though I adore the colour on my hand and on others. I was kind of pleasantly surprised to find that this worked, especially since I'm wearing a sweater than often seems to bring out a lot of grey in my skin.

  Here's the look:

  Face
  UD Naked Skin 1.0
  Nuxe BB cream Light/ Medium (too warm and dark for my skin, but works ok as an under-layer- warms the overall colour just a bit)
  Lush Colour Supplement "Jackie Oates" (they're palest colour- I use it to brighten the high points of my face over the BB cream, under the foundation)
  Mac Prep & Prime finishing powder (I'm finding the smell of this stuff borderline unbearable)
  Hourglass Ambient Blush "Incandescent Electra" (bright light peach- a blush and highlighter in one)

  Eyes
  Mac paint pot "Painterly"
  Mac Fluidline Brow "Deep Dark Brunette"
  YSL e/s palette "Saharienne"
  - Light peach all over
  - Soft grey on outer half of lid
  - Taupe shade in crease (with the soft grey used to diffuse the edges)
  - White gold just under brow bone and along lower lash line
  UD e/l "Demolition" (dark cool brown) along upper lash lines
  Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara

  Lips
  Mac "Vegas Volt"






  I feel like this works much better than other looks I've done with VV. I'll just have to remember: soft neutrals and peach blush.

  FYI, if anyone is interested, I did a blog post about my week of reds (link is in my signature). I'm planning on doing one for each week of the challenge.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2014)

That looks really lovely on you Katred! I can't really imagine you struggling with corals - it looks great on you!  Will pop over to the blog and read your post!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2014)

katred said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful on your lips- so fresh and juicy looking. It's also an example of the sort of coral that hates me.  I figured I start off the week with a coral that I often struggle with, Mac Vegas Volt. It was the first orange toned lipstick I ever bought and it's hard for me to wear, even though I adore the colour on my hand and on others. I was kind of pleasantly surprised to find that this worked, especially since I'm wearing a sweater than often seems to bring out a lot of grey in my skin.  Here's the look:  Face UD Naked Skin 1.0 Nuxe BB cream Light/ Medium (too warm and dark for my skin, but works ok as an under-layer- warms the overall colour just a bit) Lush Colour Supplement "Jackie Oates" (they're palest colour- I use it to brighten the high points of my face over the BB cream, under the foundation) Mac Prep & Prime finishing powder (I'm finding the smell of this stuff borderline unbearable) Hourglass Ambient Blush "Incandescent Electra" (bright light peach- a blush and highlighter in one)  Eyes Mac paint pot "Painterly" Mac Fluidline Brow "Deep Dark Brunette" YSL e/s palette "Saharienne" - Light peach all over - Soft grey on outer half of lid - Taupe shade in crease (with the soft grey used to diffuse the edges) - White gold just under brow bone and along lower lash line UD e/l "Demolition" (dark cool brown) along upper lash lines Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara  Lips Mac "Vegas Volt"
> 
> I feel like this works much better than other looks I've done with VV. I'll just have to remember: soft neutrals and peach blush.  FYI, if anyone is interested, I did a blog post about my week of reds (link is in my signature). I'm planning on doing one for each week of the challenge.


  It looks great on you!  I had to do a lot of work with Vegas Volt, too. I haven't worn it in quite some time.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 8, 2014)

@karted: Vegas Volt looks great on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'll do at least two or three more days of red lipstick before I come over to the coral side - I love corals, I've a boatload of them, and I wear them all the time - so I'll give some of my neglected reds a chance.
> 
> I especially wanted to try something the new Pantone color of the year, so that's today's face:
> 
> ...


   That's very pretty AWS.  It even looks a tad coral.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

katred said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful on your lips- so fresh and juicy looking. It's also an example of the sort of coral that hates me.
> 
> I figured I start off the week with a coral that I often struggle with, Mac Vegas Volt. It was the first orange toned lipstick I ever bought and it's hard for me to wear, even though I adore the colour on my hand and on others. I was kind of pleasantly surprised to find that this worked, especially since I'm wearing a sweater than often seems to bring out a lot of grey in my skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


    Love you in Rusty, which looks like a very pretty red Anneri.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

(Well it was Monday so i couldnt be bothered too much lol but...)

*Eyes:*
  No e/s just kept it simple with gel liner, tons of Mascara (Dior Overcurl) and MAC Teddy (waterline)
  Benefit Brow Duo (eyebrows)

*Face*:
  Laura Mercier Smooth Finish Flawless foundation
  NRS Loose Powder to set
  Armani CheekFabric 506
  Becca Highlighter in Rose Gold (pressed)
  Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer along the edges of the face

*Lips:*
  MAC La vie en Rouge


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

katred said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful on your lips- so fresh and juicy looking. It's also an example of the sort of coral that hates me.
> 
> I figured I start off the week with a coral that I often struggle with, Mac Vegas Volt. It was the first orange toned lipstick I ever bought and it's hard for me to wear, even though I adore the colour on my hand and on others. I was kind of pleasantly surprised to find that this worked, especially since I'm wearing a sweater than often seems to bring out a lot of grey in my skin.
> 
> ...


  Thats a beautiful shade on you!!! Loved the whole look!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Monday's *Orange* Lip Look


*EYES:*
MAC PP, * Quite Natural*as a base 
MAC *All Woman* Quad *:*
*All Woman (*grey*) *e/s to lids over *Quite Natural*
*    Black Magique *(black)e/s to crease & lower lash line
 *Brains & Brawn (**taupe) *e/s to transition 
 * Flawless Figure ( *Pale Warm Shimmering White) to highlight brow bone 
Burberry Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 (Soft Gold) to inner corners
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Or Blanc *987(White-gold)to water line

*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére Velvet *Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana* *Visage* 
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Burberry *Gold Glow *Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 (Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange)
MAC Mystery Face Powder, *Dark Secret* to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
NARS Light ReflectingLooseSetting Powder, *Crystal*

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Chanel *Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
 Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Gipsy* 41 Tangerine

NAILS:
YSL Taupe Graine (Dark Charcoal Grey) 53


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Monday's *Orange* Lip Look
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  That sounds Beautiful Meddy!!! Oh yes, its the right week to incorporate Canaille!!! 
  How do you like Chanel Nourishing Lip care! does it multitask as a primer too????


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@] and [@]Vineetha[/@]!  [@]katred[/@] I think I'm going to try on Vegas Volt lol it's been so long


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@] you tried the My Burberry highlighter, I see!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That sounds Beautiful Meddy!!! Oh yes, its the right week to incorporate Canaille!!!
> *How do you like Chanel Nourishing Lip care! does it multitask as a primer too?*???


 Thanks Vee!!  I/m very happy with it and I do use it as a hydrant and a primer---good stuff.


----------



## Shars (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's my orange day:

*EYES*:
  TooFaced Shadow Insurance to prime
  A forest green-coloured shadow from a LORAC mini Hautelook exclusive palette for the lids
  A deep warm brown shadow from the same palette for the crease
  A warm peachy gold from the same palette as the brow highlight
  Sephora Cafe Brown liquid liner
  A mix of the two left-most concealers from the MUFE 5 Camouflage Cream Palette for my undereyes
  Set under eye concealer with Ben Nye Topaz
  No mascara today

*FACE*:
  No foundation today just a translucent mattifying setting powder from Sephora
  Sleek blush in Pomegranate for cheeks
  Sleek blush in rose gold for highlight 
  Sleek face countour kit in Dark - used dark colour for contour

*LIPS*:
  Sleek True Colour Lipstick in Tangerine Scream
  Nyx Deep Purple Lip Liner 

  I did not realise how many Sleek products I used today until typing this up lol. I love the colour of the Tangerine Scream lipstick but it is such a neon orange and because it is sooo pigmented, I was stuck trying to tone it down for work. I like how the purple liner played with it though.

  Day 1 - Finis


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Shars said:


> Here's my orange day:
> 
> *EYES*:
> TooFaced Shadow Insurance to prime
> ...


   Great first orange day Shars.   I wasn't familiar with Tangerine Scream---looked it up and it's Gorgeous!!!


----------



## katred (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Monday's *Orange* Lip Look
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  You should! I promise that if I can make it work, you can too!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2014)

[@]katred[/@] It takes some work for me, some blending with my finger especially with the pigmentation on my lips. I sometimes used it with a liner and/or MAC Richer, Lusher (as in the second pic) or sticky old Lychee Luxe. It's not a low maintenance lipstick for me lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

katred said:


> That looks lovely. Gorgeous sheen on that colour and it makes your lips look very full (although that might be because they are already...)
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and to everyone else for your kind comments!
> ...


  It's a great excuse for a spree......you can get started now!!!





   Awesome Katred!   The look turned out really well.  I think I'll go with the MAC* Rainy Season* quad from The* All About Orange* collection tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


 The first looks coral and the second looks pink, both of which look great on you.  I understand what you mean by LL not being low maintenance.
   I use concealer to get even color coverage on my lips prior to putting on lipstick....I've done that for years because my lips are also very pigmented.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 8, 2014)

I'll get caught up later... but I second a marsala week.  I think I have to go shopping though..   You'll have to tell me some colors that will work.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 8, 2014)

Shars said:


> Here's my orange day:
> 
> *EYES*:
> 
> ...


  that color is gorgeous... but I really want to see it with that liner.   Did you do an Ombre?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'll get caught up later... but *I second a marsala week*.  I think I have to go shopping though.. *  You'll have to tell me some colors that will work.  *






Who do you think we are....Pantone?   Sephora had a sampling of Marsala appropriate products: 
  http://www.sephora.com/contentStore/mediaContentTemplate.jsp?mediaId=17400036&om_mmc=ret-us%2Bnews1%2B20141205%2Bleavethemspeechless%2Bvib-ban-coylpg&site=emaildelight&emtc=us%2Bnews1%2B20141205%2Bleavethemspeechless%2Bvib&ematg=2353295388&dcid=613700:31290678580:90090310


----------



## Shars (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes I did a kind of ombré. I didn't remember to take a pic and it's too dark now but I'll still try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Shars said:


> *It is. It is an orange lover's dream!*
> Yes I did a kind of ombré. I didn't remember to take a pic and it's too dark now but I'll still try.


 Squeals....that would be me!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 8, 2014)

Sleek Tangerine Scream lightly applied.




  Sleek Tangerine Scream applied more heavily.





  Sleek Tangerine Scream with NYX Deep Purple Liner. 

  Because it's dark the camera wasn't catching the colours in the last pic as great as I would have liked. The purple is more purple and the orange is less red than it appears in the last picture.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope you're well. I went through my stash and actually have enough orange/coral lippies to make it through the week. Today, I wore Loreal Orange Tempo color riche lippie, which is similar to YSL rouge volupté. This is the rest of this werk's makeup:  Primer: Korres anti-aging primer Foundation: LM smooth finish fluide foundation in pecan )sample) Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in amandé (undereye) and café (blemishes) Setting powder: Surratt diaphane loose powder in éclantant Contour: Black Radiance blackberry blush Highlight: Mac magnetic appeal EDSF Blush: Mac Seduced at Sea/See Me Hear Me (can't remember) Eye Liner: Loreal black gel liner Mascara: none as usual (I had grand plans to apply some when I got to my office)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Shars said:


> Sleek Tangerine Scream lightly applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi Meka!  I love YSL Rouge Volupté.  I like your product selections.  I think I must have worn orange lipstick for half of my adult life & Loreal & 
     Maybelline had the best oranges ever!


----------



## mango13 (Dec 9, 2014)

I wore Dior's Fluid Lipstick in Mirage(peachy/orange) yesterday! I love orange lipsticks, but they are just so difficult to find and a lot of them tend to lean very coral/pinkish in my experience.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I wore Dior's Fluid Lipstick in Mirage(peachy/orange) yesterday! I love orange lipsticks, but they are just so difficult to find and a lot of them tend to lean very coral/pinkish in my experience.


  OMG...you just totally reminded me about the Dior Fluid sticks that I have...one orange, Artifice and one bright coral, Pandore.  I never liked wearing them
  on their own.  I think they perform better for me over lipstick.  Thanks for the reminder!!!! 




 I have quite a few orange lipsticks but I haven't found one in recent years that makes me swoon.


----------



## katred (Dec 9, 2014)

Eek! So many great options here! I decided to go for a softer look today, just because it seemed in keeping with the gloomy skies and because I wanted to try something different from my usual, brighter shades. So this was sort of a daytime smoky eye with muted lip. I like it, although it doesn't quite feel like me. I'm enjoying the texture of the Mac Kissable liquid lipstick, which is so soft, but still lasts pretty well.

  Face:
  Nuxe BB light
  Lush Colour Supplement "jackie oates"
  UD Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star concealer 010
  Mac Pewp & Prime finishing powder
  Hourglass Ambient blush Luminous Flush [champagne rose]
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Luminous Light [candlelit glow]- applied on the outer part of my cheekbones, above my brows, in the inner corners of my eyes, under apex of brow and lightly around the cupid's bow and centre of the bottom lip

  Eyes:
  RBR Chronos palette:
  - Rosy taupe (shade #2) all over lid and into crease, all the way up to the underside of the brow bone
  - Light champagne-taupe (shade #1) inner part of lid and patted on the centre of lids, over shade #2 and along lower lash line
  - Dark olive bronze (shade #3) in the outer V and outer crease for depth)
  Inglot 351 (ivory highlight) under brows
  UD e/l Rockstar (dark, shimmery eggplant) upper lash lines
  Guerlain Cils d'Enfer

  Lips:
  Mac Kissable Lip Colour "So Vain" [dirty coral peach]

  Mac really needs to bring those back with some new shades. They're a great product!

  Tomorrow I think I'll go back to brights.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 9, 2014)

Today is one of my favourites, Chanel Excentrique RA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love this with YSL Bleus Lumière


----------



## Anneri (Dec 9, 2014)

katred said:


> Eek! So many great options here! I decided to go for a softer look today, just because it seemed in keeping with the gloomy skies and because I wanted to try something different from my usual, brighter shades. So this was sort of a daytime smoky eye with muted lip. I like it, although it doesn't quite feel like me. I'm enjoying the texture of the Mac Kissable liquid lipstick, which is so soft, but still lasts pretty well.
> 
> Face:
> Nuxe BB light
> ...


  Again a very pretty look and great inspiration! Today was a no-makeup look for me because I was staying at my desk the whole day, but I was already wondering how to incorporate a coral lipstick into a season appropriate look. No reason not to wear something season unappropriate, of course, but I tend to wear my corals with only a colourful liner during the summer, and a nudish neutral eye in spring, and haven't a clue how to do it during winter. I thought about khakis and taupes and purples yesterday, but didn't come to a conclusion, so it was really good to see your look as an inspiration for a softer coral look. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you AWS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with your friend Anneri----that's a really good red for you!  

  As far as the Pantone Color of the year 'Marsala' goes, I had a red-brown in my head---probably more red than brown.  I think Sephora threw a bunch of 
  products against the old advertisement -lets-make-some-money now wall, just to see what might stick.  I purchased a few things that I think might make the 
  cut in my small makeup world, and I have a few things in my stash that might also be 'Marsala' appropriate.  I'm excited to see what comes out.


----------



## Shars (Dec 9, 2014)

I didn't go very heavy on anything at all today as I was running late for work but I did grab Revlon's Super Lustrous Lipstick in Coralberry. I bought this since summer and today was the first time ever wearing it lol. It's a coral with just the right amount of pink and peach for me. Hope everyone had a great day today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tuesday's *Orange* Lip Look
I was going to wear MAC* Sounds Like Noise* but I got to *Runway Hit,* first and realized I hadn't worn it---_EVER!!!_


*EYES:*
MAC PP, * Quite Natural*as a base 
MAC *Rainy Season* Quad*:*
*Courtly Grey (matte cool *grey*) *e/s to lids over *Quite Natural*
*   Typographic* (asphalt black)e/s to crease & lower lash line
 *Arctic Grey **(**frosted mid-tone grey**) *e/s to transition 
 * Rainy Season ( *Light WarmGrey Frost) to highlight brow bone 
Burberry Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 (Soft Gold) to inner corners
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Or Blanc *987(White-gold)to water line

*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana* *Visage* 
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Burberry *Gold Glow *Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 (Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
Guerlain Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo, *Peach Boy* o1
MAC Mystery Face Powder, *Dark Secret* to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Givenchy *Prisme Libre 7 Voile Rose* lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC *Entertain Me * (bright orange) lip pencil
MAC *Runway Hit* (light nude coral) --- looks orange 

NAILS:
YSL *Taupe Graine* (Dark Charcoal Grey) 53


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Shars said:


> I didn't go very heavy on anything at all today as I was running late for work but I did grab Revlon's Super Lustrous Lipstick in Coralberry. *I bought this since summer and today was the first time ever wearing it lol. *It's a coral with just the right amount of pink and peach for me. Hope everyone had a great day today.


 Way to go Shars---sounds like a pretty lipstick!!!  You're not alone.  I don't remember when the MAC All About Orange collection came out, but I purchased 
  Runway Hit at that time, and wore it for the first time today.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 9, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@], I love Excentrique and was lucky to get Bleus Lumière!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Today's look: Face: Nars sheer glow Givenchy prisme visage 03  Nars torrid blush Nars albatross highlighter Anastasia contour kit (Java & Havana)  Eyes: Burberry gold 25 palette; the golden bronze all over the lid, brown on the outer corner, the topmost shade as inner corner highlighter and Mac soft brown in the crease Mac black track liner and Mac teddy in the waterline Benefit they're real mascara  Lips: Mac prep + prime Mac strange journey  Edit: I just realized I don't reach for primer & concealer that often!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> @Medgal07, I love Excentrique and was lucky to get Bleus Lumière!


  I also have Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Excentrique *(Orange) *96*.  I didn't remember that until I looked at my inventory document.  I'm starting to see a 
   pattern here!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Edit: I just realized I don't reach for primer & concealer that often!!






I love your look Vee!  You twisted my arm inspired me to get the Burberry palette with that little cohort​ our own AWS.  I'm looking  forward to wearing it during our burgundy lip week.

BTW, how do you like Givenchy Prisme Visage 03???


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=FF8C00]I love your look Vee!  You[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]twisted my arm[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]inspired me to get the Burberry palette with[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]that little cohort[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]​ our own AWS.  I'm looking  forward to wearing it during our burgundy lip week.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=FF8C00]BTW, how do you like Givenchy Prisme Visage 03???[/COLOR]


 Thank u!!! :kiss: i am sure you will love that palette!!! I love the prisme visages Meddy!!! I hope you do too!! I reach for both the libre powders very often too!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Tuesday's *Orange* Lip Look
> I was going to wear MAC* Sounds Like Noise* but I got to *Runway Hit,* first and realized I hadn't worn it---_EVER!!!_
> 
> Sounds like noise is on my list, trying to test it out to see if I still want/ like it.
> ...


  This was very pretty on you!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *FACE:*
> 
> Burberry *Gold Glow *Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 (Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes


  Ahhhh I should pull out all woman quad.  How do you like the highlighter?   So, where's my swatch?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you [@]Prettypackages[/@]!   [@]Medgal07[/@], why do I feel like that was copied and pasted from The Sacred Scroll i.e. the InventoryDoc lol kidding


----------



## katred (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Way to go Shars---sounds like a pretty lipstick!!!  You're not alone.  I don't remember when the MAC All About Orange collection came out, but I purchased[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]  Runway Hit at that time, and wore it for the first time today.[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]  [/COLOR]:thud:


  I've had Dior's Cuir Cannage at home for a week and I haven't felt right about using it with any of the looks I've done so far in the challenge. I worry that if I don't use it soon, I'm going to forget all about it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> @Medgal07, why do I feel like that was copied and pasted from The Sacred Scroll i.e. the InventoryDoc lol kidding


  It probably was. LOL 





Sooo Monday I decided to play around with Tangerine Dream.  I still haven't found a look to work with it.  

I didn't like what I did.  I'm still going to hang on to Tangerine Dream b/c of it's uniqueness, but I'm struggling... 


  I'm not going to bother with Foundation/concealer. It was a mess...  Nothing has staying power right now, and as I've been saying in each thread, and to anyone who will listen, my coloring is off.  well, I don't know my color, which is why I seem to go through this every 6 months or when the season change.  Long story short, I think the MUA was right, I'm golden olive (WTF) which is why I'm inbtwn colors.  Too light/beige  Too dark brown.  And you all have hear me complain about MAC NC45 being too orange (WHO IS ORANGE LOL)  anyway... back to my look.  I swear I'm taking pics this week. 



  Monday: 
EYES:  I decided to play with the Maya Mia palette to see if I liked it.  Felt like the colors popped a lil bit better over painterly. 
  lid: Fresh Peach
  Crease: deep brown. 
  Then I had a stroke of genius, NOT, and added Central Park, a dark matte green on my lid, from the Tarte Gorgeous Getaway Palette. (Holiday 2014) I'm trying to play with this palette to see if I like it.  So far the colors suck, or I don't know how to work with them.  My makeup look turned into a muddy mess. On my hand, they turn out nicely. It didn't translate well on my lid. 

  lips: Tangerine Dream with toast.  I think I need to find a dupe for MAC chestnut, and I need to find a dark/red brown. 

  Blush: the only one I had with me was Almeria. 

  Foundation: YSL Tiente Idole, set with UD med dark powder. Concealer was EL DW Deep (too light, Extra Deep too dark)  


  Ok, don't laugh at Monday.  I didn't plan my look out the night before. LOL 



  Tuesday. 

  Today I used Lancome 450 TIente Idole foundation.  It just slipped off of my face, but I did forget to set it.  Lancome caramel undereye concealer. Might be too yellow, but it's working right now.   

  Eye:
  Sumptuous olive on my lid.. OMG, I need every variation of this  color and finish. I don't know why it isn't an everyday staple. 
  Oomph in the outer corner. 
  Saddle in the crease
  bb warm taupe to transition.  I absolutely love this shade.  I call it the notorious of eyeshadow. 

  Blush: Honey Jasmine. This just might be the first time I've worn it. I love it. 

  lip: Tarte and Trendy.  I like it...  I think I would have rather had something like Sushi Kiss 


  I might through some more reds in, I'm destashing right now and determined to get rid of anything that I don't look at and love.  

  I'm going through Pinterest and blogs of coral/oranges...  I think I'm going to have fun the rest of this week.  *we can almost do two weeks of each color* LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *LMAO...   I'm about an hour over 25.  Wait, depends on how we're counting...   13 minutes then. LOL *
> 
> 
> Very pretty on you!
> ...


   That's a lovely one Katred.....It will play nicely w/a bold lip or a soft lip should you create a dark brown 
  smokey eye with it.  I love that palette!!!  That's so easy to do at the rate in which we rake in the 
  products!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2014)

Today is Burberry Golden Peach, sorry for the lighting


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Today is Burberry Golden Peach, sorry for the lighting


Pretty


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty


  Thanks, Dolly!


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm jealous seeing all the shades from All About Orange used. I so wanted to get a couple of them, but I've tried every single one and none of them look even mildly acceptable on me. Flamingo was the closest, but it still looked icky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did indeed go bright today and am wearing Toxic Tale. For some reason, I remembered it being drying, but today it feels fine. I think I might be confusing it with Neon Orange, which I do find quite drying.

  I wanted to keep things simple, so I used the shades from Guerlain's Les Sables palette on my eyes, which is my perfect nude eye palette. I did dress it up a little with Stila sparkling liquid liner in Electric- bright Emerald green. It smudged a little because my lid got a little damp. Normally, I'd say "that's life", but the formula is specifically marketed as waterproof and this has happened pretty much every time that I've worn the liner. Growl.

  On the cheeks, I went with a couple of Mac shades I hadn't tried in a while- Dollymix and the MB in Rhapsody in Two. The latter is a mix of golden peach and soft strawberry pink which is more like a highlighter. I seem to have been the only one who liked it (was part of a limited summer collection with a lot of Mineralize products in 2011), but I find it livens up my skin.

  Thus far, I still like the first look of the week the best, but I'm faring better with corals (no oranges yet, but they're coming) than I thought I would. I knew there had to be a reason I kept buying them...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


 Oh how pretty.  Do I see gold shimmers?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Oh how pretty.  Do I see gold shimmers?[/COLOR]


  Yes, very tiny gold shimmers!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

katred said:


> *I'm jealous seeing all the shades from All About Orange used.* I so wanted to get a couple of them, but I've tried every single one and none of them look even mildly acceptable on me. Flamingo was the closest, but it still looked icky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't be!  Runway Hit was drying to a level of discomfort.  I _love_ the matte look, but I couldn't endure it and I had to top it w/a moisturizing tint.  I think I'm 
  getting spoiled by my high-end lipstick formulas, but I love my MAC lippes.  I refuse to give up on them!!!

​  Your nude eye look sounds pretty.  Toxic Tale is gorgeous.  I don't have it so I looked it up and there you were Katred---stunning pic!!!
mac toxic tale lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, very tiny gold shimmers!


   I like that---very subtle and pretty!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]  I like that---very subtle and pretty!!![/COLOR]


  It really is. Sometimes it looks more orangey, some lighting it looks more pinky. But it show up terribly on dry lips. Emphasises everything lol


----------



## Anneri (Dec 10, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm jealous seeing all the shades from All About Orange used. I so wanted to get a couple of them, but I've tried every single one and none of them look even mildly acceptable on me. Flamingo was the closest, but it still looked icky. hboy:   I did indeed go bright today and am wearing Toxic Tale. For some reason, I remembered it being drying, but today it feels fine. I think I might be confusing it with Neon Orange, which I do find quite drying.  I wanted to keep things simple, so I used the shades from Guerlain's Les Sables palette on my eyes, which is my perfect nude eye palette. I did dress it up a little with Stila sparkling liquid liner in Electric- bright Emerald green. It smudged a little because my lid got a little damp. Normally, I'd say "that's life", but the formula is specifically marketed as waterproof and this has happened pretty much every time that I've worn the liner. Growl.  On the cheeks, I went with a couple of Mac shades I hadn't tried in a while- Dollymix and the MB in Rhapsody in Two. The latter is a mix of golden peach and soft strawberry pink which is more like a highlighter. I seem to have been the only one who liked it (was part of a limited summer collection with a lot of Mineralize products in 2011), but I find it livens up my skin.  Thus far, I still like the first look of the week the best, but I'm faring better with corals (no oranges yet, but they're coming) than I thought I would. I knew there had to be a reason I kept buying them... p:


  Hah, same here! I tried all the lipsticks from AAO recently when they were made perm, but - no. Just no. Flamingo was the best one for me too, but still a no  I went with a golden khaki look today. I wore Kiko's Jasper Green that is like Chanel's Idos in texture and is a nice khaki green with gold shimmer and wore that with an Estee Lauder liquid liner in Bronze. I used also Mac's Lured To Love MB from last year's christmas collection, a nice peachy coral, and Guerlain Geneva. Wore that to a screening of The Hobbit and it hold up well though I cried during the end. I'm such a Tolkien geek!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wednesday's *Orange* Lip Look


*EYES:*
*CHANEL* Illusion D’ Ombre, *Envol* (Soft Peach) *847 *as a base 
Chanel Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra*Tissé Mademoiselle (214):*
 Golden Peach e/s to lids over *Envol*
*  Khaki Brown *e/s to crease & lower lash line
 *Intense Beige* e/s to transition 
  Satin Gold to highlight brow bone 
MAC *Dipdown* to upper lash line
Burberry Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 (Soft Gold) to inner corners
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Or Blanc *987(White-gold)to water line

*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana* *Visage* 
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Burberry *Gold Glow *Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 (Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
Tom Ford *Savage *blush (bronzy gold)
MAC Mystery Face Powder, *Dark Secret* to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Givenchy *Prisme Libre 7 Voile Rose* lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC *Entertain Me*  (bright orange) lip pencil
Tom Ford* Wild Ginger* (orange)

NAILS:
YSL *Taupe Graine* (Dark Charcoal Grey) 53     No chipping yet---It's a miracle


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Wore that to a screening of The Hobbit and it hold up well though I cried during the end. I'm such a Tolkien geek!


 Whoa---that sounds majorly pretty!!!  I'm glad your look held up through tears!!!  



I'm not familiar with the story line.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Don't be!  Runway Hit was drying to a level of discomfort.  I _love_ the matte look, but I couldn't endure it and I had to top it w/a moisturizing tint.  I think I'm
> *getting spoiled by my** high-end lipstick formulas, but I love my MAC lippes.  I refuse to give up on them!!!*
> 
> ​  Your nude eye look sounds pretty.  Toxic Tale is gorgeous.  I don't have it so I looked it up and there you were Katred---stunning pic!!!
> ...


  Sounds gorgeous! I want it! 
  How ws the movie, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 10, 2014)

It was not so much the storyline Med but the sense of nostalgia. Those movies and the books of course have accompanied me for so long, and although if course they'll be around for posterity it's so sad to me that there won't be any new movies. I met awesome people through it all, and learned a lot during the heyday of The Lord of the Rings. But I'm rambling and must be off to bed!  Btw, I'm lusting after your YSL polish!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hah, same here! I tried all the lipsticks from AAO recently when they were made perm, but - no. Just no. Flamingo was the best one for me too, but still a no  I went with a golden khaki look today. I wore Kiko's Jasper Green that is like Chanel's Idos in texture and is a nice khaki green with gold shimmer and wore that with an Estee Lauder liquid liner in Bronze. I used also Mac's Lured To Love MB from last year's christmas collection, a nice peachy coral, and Guerlain Geneva. Wore that to a screening of The Hobbit and it hold up well *though I cried during the end. I'm such a Tolkien geek!*


  Aw! Well it's quite an epic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *It's starting to become harder for me everyday, I wore Strange Journey today and just didn't like how it wore through out the day...  *
> 
> Sounds gorgeous! I want it!
> How ws the movie, I can't wait to see it.


 This, coming from the woman who suggested we do two weeks of a lip color instead of one?  Tell me about your struggle, Pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Btw, I'm lusting after your YSL polish!!!


   Awww that sounds pretty special Anneri!!!



Sleep well!!!!

  This polish is pretty unique to anything that I own.  It's both textured and quick drying.  I'm usually bothered by textured NP, but this is tolerable for me.
  There was one more NP in this particular collection but I have not yet worn it, *Bleu Galuchat *52, a Deep Teal.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2014)

Today my plan was to wear MAC Dangerous lipstick with Dynamo lip pencil but sickness ruined that. I wore MAC Toxic Tale with NYX Toast lip liner on Monday, Watch Me Simmer yesterday with NYX Brown Cafe liner. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This, coming from the woman who suggested we do two weeks of a lip color instead of one?  Tell me about your struggle, Pretty.


  *folds arms* HMPH! Whatever

   Ok I totally had fun planning out looks last night, but as much as I love MAC, there is better.  My friend has been saying this for awhile now.  I've finally caught up.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Today my plan was to wear MAC Dangerous lipstick with Dynamo lip pencil but sickness ruined that. I wore MAC Toxic Tale with NYX Toast lip liner on Monday, Watch Me Simmer yesterday with NYX Brown Cafe liner. I will try again tomorrow.


  feel better!  I love Watch Me Simmer, I left it at my friends house and now I'm stalking her. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> feel better!  I love Watch Me Simmer, I left it at my friends house and now I'm stalking her. LOL


  Girl you let Watch Me Simmer out of your sight?!? I am sad that I could not do Coral/Orange week as big as I wanted.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Girl you let Watch Me Simmer out of your sight?!? I am sad that I could not do Coral/Orange week as big as I wanted.


  I know!  Whenever we are supposed to get together I'm like Hey, don't forget.   I was playing around with it on a friend who swore up and down she was too dark to wear a color like that. I whipped it out and showed her how it turned into a neutral coral on her.  When we packed up all of our makeup, I... ME, put my lippie in her bag. LOL 

You'll have to add another week at the end so you can go big.  What other ideas did you have?  (nope not stealing your suggestions)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> feel better!  I love Watch Me Simmer, I left it at my friends house and now I'm stalking her. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   We can do it again Sage!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I know!  Whenever we are supposed to get together I'm like Hey, don't forget.   I was playing around with it on a friend who swore up and down she was too dark to wear a color like that. I whipped it out and showed her how it turned into a neutral coral on her.  When we packed up all of our makeup, I... ME, put my lippie in her bag. LOL
> 
> *You'll have to add another week at the end so you can go big. * What other ideas did you have?  (nope not stealing your suggestions)


 We totally can do that!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  this is pretty, and you know only a MU addict would see the gold sparkles. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> We totally can do that!!!!


  How about we also do a berry week/dark vampy week too?


----------



## Shars (Dec 10, 2014)

Good night pretties. Hope everyone had a great corally/orangey day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I was late again for work lol. So just threw on some bb cream from Maybelline but pulled out my MAC Toying Around lipstick. It does fall into lip lines a bit was once it settled it behaved.


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Girl you let Watch Me Simmer out of your sight?!? I am sad that I could not do Coral/Orange week as big as I wanted.


  I keep wishing that Mac would repromote the pinks they initially did with the Shop/ Cook collection (WMS, Naughty Sauté and Quick Sizzle). I wasn't totally sure about any of them and they sold out so quickly that I didn't have a chance to check them In different lighting.   





Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   :lmaoo:   [COLOR=FF8C00]   Awwww ---just feel better Sage.  Maybe instead of two weeks in a row we stick with our current schedule but repeat it???? Thoughts suggestions.  Would you mind[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]    two weeks of a single color, or [/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]is that too restrictive and hard to do?  All thoughts and ideas are welcome!!!!![/COLOR]     :lol:   [COLOR=FF8C00]Stalking Pretty????   I love the show Stalkers.  I watched tonight and screamed aloud....twice![/COLOR]:lmao:     [COLOR=FF8C00] We can do it again Sage!!![/COLOR]:support:


  I could definitely do a couple of weeks for most colours, as long as they're not too specific. I don't think I could do two full weeks of fuchsia, for instance.


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Don't be!  Runway Hit was drying to a level of discomfort.  I _love_ the matte look, but I couldn't endure it and I had to top it w/a moisturizing tint.  I think I'm[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]  getting spoiled by my[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00] high-end lipstick [/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]formulas, but I love my MAC lippes.  I refuse to give up on them!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=FF8C00]​  Your nude eye look sounds pretty.  Toxic Tale is gorgeous.  I don't have it so I looked it up and there you were Katred---stunning pic!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]  [/COLOR]mac toxic tale lipstick  [COLOR=FF8C00] [/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]  [/COLOR]


  Lol, I'd forgotten about that. It's an older one for sure. Makes me miss my longer hair.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> How about we also do a berry week/dark vampy week too?


 *Do you mean like the one we have scheduled?*





*December 15 -21** Burgundy/Berry/Purple ( Get your vamp on with any deep dark lippie)*
*MAC*
*  Fixed On Drama (Burgundy)*
*  Flat Out Fabulous (Bright Plum) Retro Matte*
*  Boyfriend Stealer (Blackened Plum) Archie’s Girls Collection*
*  Caliente (Super Dazzle Violet Dazzle)*
*  Diva (Intense Reddish Burgundy)*
*  Hot Chocolate (Dirty Plum)*
*CHANEL*
*   L’adoree (Burgundy) 45*
*   La Desirèe (Burgundy Red*
*Êlégante (Deep Burgundy)149*
*L’ Impatienté Matte (Deep Plum, Red-black)*
*   Foudroyante (Pearlescent Chocolate) 148*

*DIOR*
*  Black Tie**(Deep Burgundy) 987*
*  Pied De Poule (Burgundy) 977*
*TOM FORD*
*  Black Dahlia (Deep Burgundy)*
*  Bruised Plum (Medium Burgundy)*
*YSL*
*  Grenat Satisfaction**(Burgundy) 206*
*  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush Prune Impertinente (Burgundy) 11*


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

katred said:


> Lol, I'd forgotten about that. It's an older one for sure. Makes me miss my longer hair.


 It's beautiful!!!


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]*Do you mean like the one we have scheduled?*[/COLOR]     :haha:  [COLOR=FF8C00]*   *[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32][COLOR=181818]*December 15 -21*[/COLOR]* Burgundy/Berry/Purple ( Get your vamp on with any deep dark lippie)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*MAC*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Fixed On Drama (Burgundy)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Flat Out Fabulous (Bright Plum) Retro Matte*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Boyfriend Stealer (Blackened Plum) Archie’s Girls Collection*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Caliente (Super Dazzle Violet Dazzle)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Diva (Intense Reddish Burgundy)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Hot Chocolate (Dirty Plum)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*CHANEL*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*   L’adoree (Burgundy) 45*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*   La Desirèe (Burgundy Red*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660800][COLOR=660C32]*   *[/COLOR]*Êlégante (Deep Burgundy)149*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32][COLOR=660800]*   *[/COLOR]*L’ Impatienté Matte (Deep Plum, Red-black)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*   Foudroyante (Pearlescent Chocolate) 148*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=660C32]*DIOR*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Black Tie**(Deep Burgundy) 987*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Pied De Poule (Burgundy) 977*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*TOM FORD*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Black Dahlia (Deep Burgundy)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Bruised Plum (Medium Burgundy)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*YSL*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Grenat Satisfaction**(Burgundy) 206*[/COLOR] [COLOR=660C32]*  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush Prune Impertinente (Burgundy) 11*[/COLOR]


  I just realised that I could do a week each of berries, vamps and purples.   I HAVE A PROBLEM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

katred said:


> I could definitely do a couple of weeks for most colours, as long as they're not too specific. *I don't think I could do two full weeks of fuchsia, for instance.*


 Exactly------I could do any color or two weeks as long as there's a range of variation....like pinks---from nude pinks/pink nudes to hot pink/fuchsia.  
​  That way anyone who dislikes pale pink doesn't have to wear it---maybe hot pink works better w/an individual's skin tone/whatever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

katred said:


> *I HAVE A PROBLEM.*






Fell off my chair!!!


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=FF8C00]Fell off my chair!!![/COLOR]


  If I can shock people here, the problem is worse than I thought...   To be fair, these are the shades that dominate my collection. Well, those and reds.   I need help...


----------



## Shars (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Do you mean like the one we have scheduled?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooooh! Bring on the week of December 15th!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Do you mean like the one we have scheduled?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *sigh*  Look, I'm taking the next few months one week at a time (busy season at work) . I hadn't gotten that far. LOL   I honestly thought we were doing just straight up purple... AND to make matters worse, when  I read this list initially I thought, oh yeah I can wear Boyfriend Stealer again.  
  ok that's it for me, I'm going to bed! LOL 
   but yeah like Katred, I could do a few weeks of this...    Mostly MAC though, so I'm looking forward to branching out.    I still need to get that Chanel combo you loved.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> this is pretty, and you know only a MU addict would see the gold sparkles. LOL


  :lmao:


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2014)

Today is Revlon Crush on Coral gloss... then binned lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *sigh*  Look, I'm taking the next few months one week at a time (busy season at work) . *I hadn't gotten that far. LOL*   I honestly thought we were doing just straight up purple... AND to make matters worse, when  I read this list initially I thought, oh yeah I can wear Boyfriend Stealer again.
> ok that's it for me, I'm going to bed! LOL
> but yeah like Katred, I could do a few weeks of this...    Mostly MAC though, so I'm looking forward to branching out.    I still need to get that Chanel combo you loved.









 ​I could never do straight up purple because it looks horrific on me!  I'll keep reminding you, Pretty.

  It'll be bare lips for me today until I return from the dentist!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>






 What is this ...one last use and then death of a lipstick???


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]I'm staging your intervention...then you can plan mine![/COLOR]:lmao:      [COLOR=FF8C00]Did she just call me a MU addict????   [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=FF8C00]That would be accurate!!!![/COLOR]  :lol:  [COLOR=FF8C00] What is this ...one last use and then death of a lipstick???[/COLOR]


  Still doing my general cleaning and it just didn't make the cut lol


----------



## katred (Dec 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Still doing my general cleaning and it just didn't make the cut lol


  I try to do cleaning, but the extras just end up moving to a little box in another room, because I always think "hey, what if I want to compare or swatch them or something?"

  Kind of disappointed with today's look, although it has nothing to do with the lipstick at all:

  Foundation/ concealer is the usual combination- no base today
  Cheeks :
  RBR Gracilis blush (soft mauve pink)
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Dim Light" (warm beige sheen)

  Eyes :
  RBR Solstice Halcyon (warmish mauve taupe satin) all over lid
  Mac Copperplate (soft warm grey) in crease
  Mac Dazzlelight (neutral highlight- must have IMO) along brow bone
  RBR Alabaster Starling (silver white with a hint of pink) lower lash lines and patted on centre of lid
  UD e/l Smoke (charcoal grey) upper lash lines
  UD e/l Desperation (soft, light warm grey) lower water lines
  Hourglass Film Noir mascara

  Lips :
  Guerlain Rouge G Gipsy (tangerine orange with fine gold shimer)

  The problem with this look is the eyes. I've tried this sort very soft mauve-taupe-grey look before and as much as I love the colours, they bring out my eye bags something fierce. I was hoping that using Alabaster Starling would alleviate that (by bringing some brightness), but no such luck.

  Gipsy is absolute perfection, as always. Every time I wear a Rouge G, I fall more in love with them.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2014)

katred said:


> I try to do cleaning, *but the extras just end up moving to a little box in another room, b*ecause I always think "hey, what if I want to compare or swatch them or something?"  Kind of disappointed with today's look, although it has nothing to do with the lipstick at all:  Foundation/ concealer is the usual combination- no base today Cheeks : RBR Gracilis blush (soft mauve pink) Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Dim Light" (warm beige sheen)  Eyes : RBR Solstice Halcyon (warmish mauve taupe satin) all over lid Mac Copperplate (soft warm grey) in crease Mac Dazzlelight (neutral highlight- must have IMO) along brow bone RBR Alabaster Starling (silver white with a hint of pink) lower lash lines and patted on centre of lid UD e/l Smoke (charcoal grey) upper lash lines UD e/l Desperation (soft, light warm grey) lower water lines Hourglass Film Noir mascara  Lips : Guerlain Rouge G Gipsy (tangerine orange with fine gold shimer)  The problem with this look is the eyes. I've tried this sort very soft mauve-taupe-grey look before and as much as I love the colours, they bring out my eye bags something fierce. I was hoping that using Alabaster Starling would alleviate that (by bringing some brightness), but no such luck.  Gipsy is absolute perfection, as always. Every time I wear a Rouge G, I fall more in love with them.


  It happens often with me, and not just with makeup lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

katred said:


> I try to do cleaning, but the extras just end up moving to a little box in another room, because I always think "hey, what if I want to compare or swatch them or something?"
> 
> Kind of disappointed with today's look, although it has nothing to do with the lipstick at all:
> 
> ...


  I think I'll wait until the New Year to cull my lipsticks, and perhaps my entire stash.  I'm getting queasy just thinking about it.
​   I'm sorry you didn't think your eyelook worked but maybe you'r not the best judge of that.  I seem to recall you thinking one of your lipsticks 
   didn't look good and we all thought it looked really pretty!!!

   My makeup look didn't vary too much today.  I wore the MAC Rainy Season quad again and  Tom Ford's True Coral lipstick, which is an orange coral.

   Of course I share your love for Gipsy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> It happens often with me, and not just with makeup lol


 The struggle is real AWS!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

I ordered a few of the "Marsala Appropriate" items from Sephora's list, and they arrived today, Thursday.  Two are old items and one new.  I got *NARS* blush in *Outlaw*, *YSL* baby Doll Kiss & Blush in* Nude Insolent 10, *which is a rosy tan, and actually darker than I thought it would be, and is _quite nice,_ and Guerlain'KissKiss' Shaping Cream Lip Color* Air Kiss* 30, which is new and is a mid-tone burgundy lipstick.  It's pretty as well.  I hope I like the formula because this is my first go the KissKiss line.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm especially interested in hearing your opinion of the guerlain kisskiss! Outlaw is wonderful! Maybe I'm going shopping today as well...


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]The struggle is real AWS!!![/COLOR]


  lol


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Changing my polish today so here is Ruby Kisses HD polish in Orange You Jealous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have a VS bikini in a similar but much more garish shade, oh, my lol


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2014)

My face today -

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Chanel Poudre Signee (highlighter) and Prim & Proper blush 

  EYES: UDPP, Maybelline Browdrama (darkest colour), Burberry Rosewood all over lid, Midnight Brown (Burberry again) in the crease, Kid as a transition colour, Espresso in the outer V and Orb to highlight inner corners and under browbone, EL Pure Color Intense Kajal in Black (best eyeliner ever!!!) and Clinique lash doubling mascara which I've used a lot lately and wasn't really convinced, and today, WHAM! Lashes!

  LIPS: Mac La Vie En Rouge

  The eyes were allrigt, but didn't like what I used on my cheeks. Prim & Proper was ok for the eyelook, but not for the lips - maybe I should've used Burberry Cameo? - and the Chanel highlighter pulled so yellow-gold on me! Eeeek! (I honestly don't know why I own so many highlighters when all I use is Lightscapade - smh!)


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I have a VS bikini in a similar but much more garish shade, oh, my lol


  Don't think that's garish AWS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it. It looks so squishy!

  I've a swimsuit with orange, brown and white stripes... quite retro!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Don't think that's garish AWS!   Love it. It looks so squishy!  I've a swimsuit with orange, brown and white stripes... quite retro!


  Sounds cute!   I had just applied it in the photo. The polish line's brush and formula is one of my faves. I like the colour a lot!  My swimsuit, though is like an orange traffic cone colour lol but I like it well enough


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I have a VS bikini in a similar but much more garish shade, oh, my lol


    Wow!!!  I love that!  That is my kinda orange NP.....love it.  I need to change my NP today and you've just inspired me to wear orange!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> My face today -
> 
> FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Chanel Poudre Signee (highlighter) and Prim & Proper blush
> 
> ...






Anneri!!   How do you like MAC CC cream????  I like wearing BBs/CCs around the house instead of foundation sometimes, especially if I'm not going out.
​  Sorry you didn't like your eye-look.  You & AWS ar the reason I've purchased several items from the Burberry holiday collection.  I wasn't until you twisted my arm encouraged me
 to buy Pale Barley that I'd ever tried Burberry other than clothing and accessories.  AWS kept putting pic and swatches under my nose util I could't take it anymore, and purchased some stuff.  She seems sweet and harmless but she's a regular little Pittbull when it comes to this stuff.  It was scary, I tell you!!!

I'm like you with the highlighters...unless I force myself, I reach for the same one/ones all the time!!!  MAC La Vie En Rouge is GORGEOUS.  I've missed many MAC lipsticks----I fear I'm now hooked on Guerlain lipsticks.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]Anneri!!   How do you like MAC CC cream????  I like wearing BBs/CCs around the house instead of foundation sometimes, especially if I'm not going out.[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]​  Sorry you didn't like your eye-look.  You & AWS ar the reason I've purchased several items from the Burberry holiday collection.  I wasn't until you twisted my arm encouraged me[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00] to buy Pale Barley that I'd ever tried Burberry other than clothing and accessories.  AWS kept putting pic and swatches under my nose util I could't take it anymore, and purchased some stuff.  She seems sweet and harmless but she's a regular little Pittbull when it comes to this stuff.  It was scary, I tell you!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=FF8C00]I'm like you with the highlighters...unless I force myself, I reach for the same one/ones all the time!!!  MAC La Vie En Rouge is GORGEOUS.  I've missed many MAC lipsticks----I fear I'm now hooked on Guerlain lipsticks.[/COLOR]


  Hi Med!  I like the Mac CC cream. It's nice, but my all time faves are the Smashbox CC cream and the one from Bourjois. The Smashbox one was heavily endorsed by Elegant - you could say that she twisted our collective arms to get it and I wasn't disappointed.  Did you like the Burberry stuff you got? I think the lipstick in Oxblood is on my wishlist!  I actually liked the eye look I did, but not in combination with the cheek products. Should've chosen Cameo blush!  I've seen the AWS enabling in the high end threads - I'm quite prudent and stay out if them...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I've seen the AWS enabling in the high end threads - I'm quite prudent and stay out if them...


 I'll have to keep that in mind when I'm ready to purchase a CC cream.  By then they'll have a DD cream  
  out for double duty





  The only thing that I've used from the Burberry items that I purchased is the highlighter.  I've used it all 
  week.  It's not the best highlighter formula that I have but it's a good one.  I just find that it requires more 
  buffing to get my desired look, while others have that immediate sheen.  I was saving the e/s quad and 
  Oxblood lipstick and lipgloss to wear during our burgundy/berry week, which starts *Monday Dec 15.*

  AWS is going to wring my neck when she sees what I wrote---even if it is true!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Outlaw is wonderful! Maybe I'm going shopping today as well...


 I was getting worried about Outlaw until I got it.  I think T gave it an unfavorable review, but I think it's 
   pretty and marsala-color-of-the-year appropriate.  The KissKiss formula reminds me of the old Chanel 
   Coco Shines which are moisturizing and less pigmented.  I'll be better able to assess it when I wear it
   sometime next week.

 I just ordered about half of the Chanel spring collex.


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I was getting worried about Outlaw until I got it.  I think T gave it an unfavorable review, but I think it's
> pretty and marsala-color-of-the-year appropriate.  The KissKiss formula reminds me of the old Chanel
> Coco Shines which are moisturizing and less pigmented.  I'll be better able to assess it when I wear it
> sometime next week.
> ...


  I remember T's review of Outlaw. I agree with her that it's not as easy to blend as other Nars blushes, but I don't find it difficult to work with and the colour is stunning.

  I find the Kiss Kiss lipsticks are more pigmented than the Coco Shines, although they are sort of similar to the ones that were introduced with heavier pigmentation (like Fiction). Personally, I find the KK lipsticks more hydrating than either the Rouge Coco shines or the Rouge Automatiques.

  Today's look is my favourite so far, and features my all-time favourite orange lipstick. After the "smog-eye" yesterday, I kept things much cleaner and I find I look healthier.

  Face:
  Hourglass MIneral Veil Primer
  UD Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star concealer 010
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Diffused Light"
  Mac blush "Devil" (bright deep orange)
  Mac Fix+ spray

  Eyes:
  Chanel "Beige Lamé" (beige with subtle silver-white sparkle) all over lids
  Mac "Remotely Grey" (cool medium brown) through crease
  Mac "Vanilla" (peachy white) under brow bone
  Illamasqua Precision Gel liner (black) upper lash line, winged out just a little
  MUFE Concealer Pencil "Light" along lower water lines
  YSL Baby Doll mascara

  Lips:
  Sephora brand liner "Tangerine Tango" (bright orange with slight shimmer) I think it's really an eye liner, but I use it on eyes and lips with no problems
  Givenchy Rouge Interdit "Candide Tangerine" (bright, glossy tangerine orange)

  "Candide Tangerine" was such a beautiful, happy orange shade, I wish it hadn't been limited. Rouge d'Armani #300 is fairly close, though, so I'd recommend that as a replacement.

  After thinking this would be a stretch for me, it now seems like I'll have no problem doing a full week of oranges and corals. That said, I'm still way more prepared for purpleberryvamp week. I tried making a short list of shades I wanted to use and came up with more than a dozen.


----------



## Shars (Dec 12, 2014)

katred said:


> I remember T's review of Outlaw. I agree with her that it's not as easy to blend as other Nars blushes, but I don't find it difficult to work with and the colour is stunning.
> 
> I find the Kiss Kiss lipsticks are more pigmented than the Coco Shines, although they are sort of similar to the ones that were introduced with heavier pigmentation (like Fiction). Personally, I find the KK lipsticks more hydrating than either the Rouge Coco shines or the Rouge Automatiques.
> 
> ...


  I like that name: "Purpleberryvamp Week" hehe.

  I'm glad orange week worked out better for you than you thought. I'm wearing my beloved Mac True Red LE lipstick from summer's Pedro Lourenco collection. Though, I'm not sure why they named it True Red 'cause it's straight up a red orange but I'm not complaining about the shade lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

I was kind of lazy yest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but todays look:

  Face:
  Korres quercetin & oak age reversing Primer (I like the texture & finish of this but not  the scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  NARS Sheer Glow
  Givenchy 01 Mousseline Pastel Prisme Libre
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer and Anastasia Beverly Hills Banana powder to set
  Chanel Canaille Contraste Blush
  Topshop Horizon Highighter
  Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer

  Eyes:
  MAc Bronze allover the lids (love love this one)
  MAc Handwritten-outer V
  MAc Espresso - Crease
  MAC Ricepaper - Arch & inner Corner
  MAc Teddy-Waterline
  ------------------Basically my all time fav everyday office look-----
  Benefit Brow Duo- Brows
  Tarte Mascara

  Lips:
  NARS Audacious Kelly


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

katred said:


> I remember T's review of Outlaw. I agree with her that it's not as easy to blend as other Nars blushes, but I don't find it difficult to work with and the colour is stunning.
> 
> I find the Kiss Kiss lipsticks are more pigmented than the Coco Shines, although they are sort of similar to the ones that were introduced with heavier pigmentation (like Fiction). Personally, I find the KK lipsticks more hydrating than either the Rouge Coco shines or the Rouge Automatiques.
> 
> ...


  Candide Tangerine looks so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to check the Armani Dupe!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Candide Tangerine looks so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what's the armani dupe? 




  I was in the bed all day with a migraine, so nothing today.  I had planned on La Vie En rose.... 

  I can't find my list of what i wore yesterday. LOL  But it invloved So Vain, like Katred said....  MAC really needs to bring back those Kissable lipsticks...   We should start a campaign...


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Love Outlaw.... I might try that Nude Insolent...  can you swatch it when you get a chance?   This is pretty!   You JUST said you were going to try and cull your stash LOL   T doesn't know what she is talking about, Outlaw is aweseome. Like Katred said, might be a lil hard, but it's a gorgeous color.   That lippie is gorgeous! LOVE Kelly, I think I got her.  LOL  Did you know NOrdies has them 10% off right now?   I'm stealing your office look very nice!   what's the armani dupe?      I was in the bed all day with a migraine, so nothing today.  I had planned on La Vie En rose....   I can't find my list of what i wore yesterday. LOL  But it invloved So Vain, like Katred said....  *MAC really needs to bring back those Kissable lipsticks...   We should start a campaign...    *


  Kissables and Huggables both!  So sorry to hear about your migraine Pretty. I hope You're feeling better today!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks [@]Prettypackages[/@].  Sorry to hear about the migraine.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Aw, I don't enable, I'm only trying to help


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Love Outlaw.... I might try that Nude Insolent...  can you swatch it when you get a chance?   This is pretty!   You JUST said you were going to try and cull your stash LOL   T doesn't know what she is talking about, Outlaw is aweseome. Like Katred said, might be a lil hard, but it's a gorgeous color.   That lippie is gorgeous! LOVE Kelly, I think I got her.  LOL  Did you know NOrdies has them 10% off right now?   I'm stealing your office look very nice!   what's the armani dupe?      I was in the bed all day with a migraine, so nothing today.  I had planned on La Vie En rose....   I can't find my list of what i wore yesterday. LOL  But it invloved So Vain, like Katred said....  MAC really needs to bring back those Kissable lipsticks...   We should start a campaign...


 Thanks @prettypackages !!! @katred mentioned Armani rouge #300 is close!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks @prettypackages !!! @katred mentioned Armani rouge #300 is close!!!


 Hi, is that the Tangerine one?  Edit: I just saw that it was a rec for a tangerine lipstick ;-)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

katred said:


> I remember T's review of Outlaw. I agree with her that it's not as easy to blend as other Nars blushes, but I don't find it difficult to work with and the colour is stunning.
> 
> I find the Kiss Kiss lipsticks are more pigmented than the Coco Shines, although they are sort of similar to the ones that were introduced with heavier pigmentation (like Fiction). Personally, I find the KK lipsticks more hydrating than either the Rouge Coco shines or the Rouge Automatiques.
> 
> ...


 ​I love the color of Outlaw. Now that I know up front about the potential blending issue I can prepare myself.
   Chanel's recent Coco shines seem to be more pigmented than those in days of old.  I really like & enjoy them now.

   Your look sounds really pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@] I would not lol I might actually like MyBurberry more than Camélia de Plumes, though lol I have not swatched CdP properly, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *Love Outlaw.... I might try that Nude Insolent...  can you swatch it when you get a chance? *
> 
> This is pretty!
> 
> ...


    I'm glad you love Outlaw.  I was never big on NARS as a brand, for no reason other than I was MAC obsessed, so I don't have much of it in my stash. 
   I'm very happy with what I do have. I meant to ask if any of you ladies have NARS blush in *Marsala*.  I would love to know how it measures up to the much 
   anticipated Pantone color of the year, 'Marsala.'

  I will definitely swatch* Nude Insolen*t for you tomorrow.  It's so much prettier than I'd imagined it would be.

  It must be brutal dealing with migraine headaches.  Pretty, I certainly hope you feel better soon!!!.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was kind of lazy yest
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Really???  Well they're so different.  I like Burberry---I just don't get the immediate glow from it that I get with some of my other highlighters


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]You call that lazy?????   That sounds like a really nice look Vee---love the bronze eye-look---one of my favs!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=FF8C00]I'm just messing with you AWS.  I love the swatches that you find and share---even if [/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]they've cost me a small fortune[/COLOR]:shock: :haha:      :lmao: [COLOR=FF8C00]Really???  Well they're so different.  I like Burberry---I just don't get the immediate glow from it that I get with some of my other highlighters[/COLOR]


  Thank you darling :frenz:  I swatched and applied MyBurberry/Gold Glow just with my finger and was really impressed!   I have not interfered with the actual pattern of CdP yet (only used some excess that fell off probably during the manufacturing or shipping process, though it looks pristine) because I liked MB so much I thought about giving my friend CdP.  Can you imagine the look on a makeup lover's face after opening that? :-D I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Friday's *Orange* Lip Look


*EYES:*
*CHANEL* Illusion D’ Ombre, *Apparition* (Deep blue)) *91*as a base 
MAC Indigo Noir (Midnight blue)  e/s to lids over *Apparition **& to lower*lash line
MAC* Smut  *e/s to crease 
Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond* Shimmer Brick to highlight brow
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* liner to upper lash line
Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond* Shimmer Brick to inner corners

*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana* *Visage* 
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond* Shimmer Brick to highlight facial high planes   
Tom Ford *Flush 03 *blush (orange coral)
Chanel *Les Beiges *Healthy Glow Powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites Perles* d’Etoiles - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC *Entertain Me*  (bright orange) lip pencil
 Dior TransAtlantique Addict Lipstick, *Cruise* (Orange) *611*

NAILS:
Zoya *Tanza* (Orange Shimmer)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I haven't decided yet.


  OMG---That would be one hell of a gift for any makeup lover!!!  Maybe I should try using a finger w/my Burberry too, but I hate using my fingers to apply 
  makeup---it usually ends up on my clothing!!!  I even keep wipes in my makeup center, so I don't know how I manage to do it!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]OMG---That would be one hell of a gift for any makeup lover!!!  Maybe I should try using a finger w/my Burberry too, but I hate using my fingers to apply[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF8C00]  makeup---it usually ends up[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00] on my clothing!!!  I even keep wipes in my makeup center, so I don't know how I manage to do it!!![/COLOR]


  I normally don't like to either, for sanitary reasons (I also try to wash my hands first and not "double dip" with the Chanel cream blushes) but I had to try it tout de suite lol


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Friday's *Orange* Lip Look
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  I'm still kind of kicking myself for missing that Dior collection. It only showed up at one retailer and by the time I found out it was here at all, most of it was sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like a great look!


----------



## Shars (Dec 12, 2014)

katred said:


> *A few years back (2009 I think) they did a collection with a lipstick called "Blood Red", that was actually a semi-opaque wild rose pink. Maybe the person in charge of naming colours is a little colourblind and doesn't want to admit it?*
> 
> 
> So, if someone who struggled a little with lighter or more orange coral shades was trying to choose between Nathalie, Kelly and Grace and said person already owned Greta, which one do you think you would recommend? Asking for a friend, of course, since I couldn't possibly buy another lipstick...
> ...








I think so too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I normally don't like to either, for sanitary reasons (I also try to wash my hands first and not "double dip" with the Chanel cream blushes) but I had to try it tout de suite lol


    I just don't like to use my fingers to apply makeup because I'm a slob...sterile technique is beside the point.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

katred said:


> A few years back (2009 I think) they did a collection with a lipstick called "Blood Red", that was actually a semi-opaque wild rose pink. Maybe the person in charge of naming colours is a little colourblind and doesn't want to admit it?
> 
> 
> So, if someone who struggled a little with lighter or more orange coral shades was trying to choose between Nathalie, Kelly and Grace and said person already owned Greta, which one do you think you would recommend? Asking for a friend, of course, since I couldn't possibly buy another lipstick...
> ...


   Thanks!!  That's too bad about the TransAt collection because it had some real gems.  The highlighter is AMAZING and the e's quint, Sun Deck was a real
   surprise.  I LOVE it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *katred* 

 

  So, if someone who struggled a little with lighter or more orange coral shades was trying to choose between N*athalie, Kelly and Grace and said person already owned Greta, which one do you think you would recommend? Asking for a friend, of course, since I couldn't possibly buy another lipstick... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


  Sorry to hear about your migraine. Must be something in the air... I had one creep up on me last night and I didn't manage to get out of bed before noon. Thankfully it had passed by then.



  Grace is really bold and bright, but I love her. 
  I also think these are pink/coral so you should be safe with anyone. I keep looking at swatches and I think Natalie might be closest to Greta, so do Kelly or Grace.  I love those two...  I take it all back, Natalie and Greta look different in every swatch I've seen.  I'm going to look Nars this weekend, I'll swatch them, if Greta or Natalie isn't an exclusive...   I know Kelly is, but I have her.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2014)

Ladies, thank you...  I'll be fine.  Just a busy weekend ahead, so stressing about losing a whole day. And busy season at work starts, with mandatory 7 hour training tomorrow.  I've been sleep all day and now I can't sleep.  Ah well...  
  I got up and went out to buy a pepsi, the headache is shifting so hopefully it is going away. I'm mad I missed my appt with my derm today, had concerns I've been itching to discuss, and was going to get a dry  curly hair cut for the first time today... now rescheduling is going to be a beeotch b/c of this work schedule.  Minor, but you know how it is.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 13, 2014)

katred said:


> A few years back (2009 I think) they did a collection with a lipstick called "Blood Red", that was actually a semi-opaque wild rose pink. Maybe the person in charge of naming colours is a little colourblind and doesn't want to admit it?   So, if someone who struggled a little with lighter or more orange coral shades was trying to choose between Nathalie, Kelly and Grace and said person already owned Greta, which one do you think you would recommend? Asking for a friend, of course, since I couldn't possibly buy another lipstick...     I couldn't find side by side swatches, but here is T's review of Candide Tangerine:  http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-c...ouge-interdit-lipstick-review-photos-swatches  And here is her review of Armani 300:  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-300-rouge-darmani-lipstick-review-photos-swatches  And I don't actually own it, but Maybelline Vibrant Mandarin looks like it would be a pretty close match as well.   Sorry to hear about your migraine. Must be something in the air... I had one creep up on me last night and I didn't manage to get out of bed before noon. Thankfully it had passed by then.   Yeah Mac- make with the hugs and kisses!!!   Thank you! It's weird with the Coco Shines, because some of them are more pigmented and some of them are still more sheer. Personally, I prefer them more pigmented, but really, I'd just rather know what I'm getting.   You must be the best friend ever.   I'm still kind of kicking myself for missing that Dior collection. It only showed up at one retailer and by the time I found out it was here at all, most of it was sold out.    Sounds like a great look!


 I think kelly would look gorg on your " friend" :wink: but as pretty noted, it is a really bright shade (nevertheless beautifullll) and I think Natalie would be muted of the three!! Grace and kelly looked pretty close on me. for some reason I liked kelly  a tad better!!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2014)

Today's face: Because Toxic Tale was erpromoted just now I decided to bust out mine today - maybe not the best decision because my lips are wrecked right now! I totally loved the Guerlain Palette in Coup de Foudre I used - a pity I don't use it more often! That was a great spring collection the palette was in.

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Lightscapade to highlight, Strada to contour, Clinique Peach Pop

  EYES: UDPP, Maybelline Browdrama (darkest colour),  Guerlain Coup de Foudre: lightest green all over the lid, darkest green in the crease, coral in the inner corner, Orb to highlight and Clinique lash doubling mascara

  LIPS: Mac Toxic Tale


  I went shopping today and bought some Marsala coloured items!!!


----------



## katred (Dec 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today's face: Because Toxic Tale was erpromoted just now I decided to bust out mine today - maybe not the best decision because my lips are wrecked right now! I totally loved the Guerlain Palette in Coup de Foudre I used - a pity I don't use it more often! That was a great spring collection the palette was in.
> 
> FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Lightscapade to highlight, Strada to contour, Clinique Peach Pop
> 
> ...


  What Marsala items did you get? I have wine shades in my collection, but I'm curious to find something that has the slightly muted quality of the actual pantone shade.

  Totally agree with you about Coup de Foudre and that whole collection. It was really lovely.

  And thank you. ladies, for your recommendations for my "friend" on Natalie v Kelly v Grace. Still a tough decision, but it always helps to have input.

  I thought I'd do something a little more colourful for today's look, although it's certainly on the softer side of colourful.

  Face:
  UD Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star Concealer 010
  Dior blush 889 "New Red" [warm red coral]
  Chanel Poudre Signé [soft shimmery white gold]

  Eyes:
  Mac paint pot "Painterly"
  Mac fluidline brow "Deep Dark Brunette" (I love this, but it's noticeably lighter and warmer than my hair)
  Dior e/s light green from the "Blue Lagoon" palette- centre of lids
  Le Metier de Beauté e/s "Chameleon" [cool antique gold] outer third of lid, blended into outer crease up to the brow bone
  RBR e/s "Whispering Ibis" [fern green with gold pearl] inner angle
  RBR e/s "Snowy Egret" [dirty white gold] along brow bones
  UD e/l "Smoke" [charcoal grey] on upper lash lines
  Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara

  Lips :
  Bite Beauty Luminous Creme lipstick "Cin Cin" [warm apricot]

  Weird thing: I took photos for a future blog post and in all of them, Cin Cin looks like a cooler reddened coral. It doesn't look like that in real life, but in the photos, all the other colours are fine. Très weird. That said, I'm really glad for this challenge right now, because I'd completely forgotten about this lipstick, or at least, I didn't get around to wearing it very often. Doing things like this makes me look through my stash more and pull things out that I miss a lot of the time.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's what I got - P2 and Catrice are German drugstore brands, while Kiko is an Italian brand that fits right between drugstore and high end. I was mainly looking for e/s because I don't own any that would fit the Marsala description.  I think I own some lipsticks and blushes already.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shars said:


> *I like that name: "Purpleberryvamp Week" hehe.*
> 
> I'm glad orange week worked out better for you than you thought. I'm wearing my beloved Mac True Red LE lipstick from summer's Pedro Lourenco collection. Though, I'm not sure why they named it True Red 'cause it's straight up a red orange but I'm not complaining about the shade lol.


    Shars, I don't know how I missed this post!  I love the title Purpleberryvamp Week!  I'm happy to berry & 
   vamp, but you won't catch me purpling.





True Red sounds pretty!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 13, 2014)

OK I was trying to multiquote, but it didn't work out for me:  1. @medgal07, I am feeling better but would love a repeat lipstick month. It doesn't have to be now or soon, since we have a schedule for the month, but I really love the challenges that guide us to shop and use up our stashes. It gives everyone a chance to be creative too, as much as they like.  2. @prettypackages: The Bobbi Brown Cool Eye palette is nice. I can use all the colors in the palette, and it is really able to stand on its own. I don't have to find a decent transition shade to add to it. I got it, sadly, because I had a coupon and wanted it and the warm palette as an intro into BB shadows, and I am not disappointed. The shades blend well, are not too powdery, do not crease over my HG primer and resisted fading for about 8 hours on my oily skin. It has reawakened my love for taupe eyeshadow. I have honestly copped several taupe-y singles recently because of it (Cargo Yukon, anyone?).  So, next week is pink week and then PurpleberryVamp week (which I cannot wait for), yes? This thread has been jumping lately so I don't know how many pages to go back and look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Today's face: Because Toxic Tale was erpromoted just now I decided to bust out mine today - maybe not the best decision because *my lips are wrecked right now! *I totally loved the Guerlain Palette in Coup de Foudre I used - a pity I don't use it more often! That was a great spring collection the palette was in.
> 
> FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Lightscapade to highlight, Strada to contour, Clinique Peach Pop
> 
> ...






 Love, love love!!!  They're all also good for 'Purpleberryvamp' Week, which starts* Sunday, December 15*


----------



## sagehen (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=FF8C00]: [COLOR=FF8C00] Love, love love!!!  They're all also good for 'Purpleberryvamp' Week, which starts[/COLOR] *[COLOR=800080]Sunday, December 15[/COLOR]*


  Got it - thanks - I was mixed up before but I am ready now! PurpleBerryVamp!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

sagehen said:


> So, next week is pink week and then PurpleberryVamp week (which I cannot wait for), yes? This thread has been jumping lately so I don't know how many pages to go back and look.


 Sage we can just keep the weeks going.  If there's a holiday observance that clashes with the color of the week anyone can break-color to wear the 
   traditional color---like red for Christmas & Valentine's Day, if they wish.  We can add another color week or change whatever.  I agree, it's a fun thing to do 
   and it keeps us in touch with forgotten gems in our stashes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Saturday's *Orange* Lip Look


*EYES:*
*CHANEL* Illusion D’ Ombre, *Mirage* (Golden Bronze) *95*as a base 
Dior 5 Couleurs’ Eyeshadow Palette *Montaigne* *(646)*
 Soft Brown from lid to brow
   Tan Shimmer  e/s to lids 
   Warm Brown e/s to crease & lower lash line 
   Pale Peach to trnsition & bland
   Cream to highlight brow
MAC Dipdown to upper lash line
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Espresso *(Brown) 20 to waterline

*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana* *Visage* 
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Balm, *Mary Lou Manizer,* (Champagne Hued) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Malice*  (Luminous Apricot) *71*
Chanel *Les Beiges* Healthy Glow Powder to set
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Givenchy Prisme Libre* 7 Voile Rose *lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel* Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer

 Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Excentrique *(Orange) *96*


NAILS:
Zoya *Tanza* (Orange Shimmer)


----------



## sagehen (Dec 13, 2014)

^^how do you like this primer? Does it control oil at all?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

sagehen said:


> ^^how do you like this primer? Does it control oil at all?


 Funny you should ask Sage because I did experience some shine today that I hadn't noticed, but I used a different foundation.
So I guess foe me the foundation is the culprit.  I do like the primer though.


----------



## Shars (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh dear, I didn't do my Orange week reports for yesterday but I'll summarise today.

  I wore a copper and gold blend eyeshadow yesterday with a red orange blush from NYX and wore MAC's Who's That Chick from the Riri Fall collection last year on top of MAC's Cherry lip liner.

  Today, I wore a blend of green, gold and plum eyeshadow with the same red orange blush from NYX and MAC's Dangerous matte lipstick. That ends my Orange/Coral week. I'm looking forward now to PurpleBerryVamp week!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 14, 2014)

First PurpleVampBerry (is that it?) FOTD for me (it's all over the place - I am experimenting with a bunch of products):  FACE: Smashbox Pore Reducing Primer (sample, may try full-size) Cargo Oil Free foundation, 90 (too dark and red for this time of year, corrected with powder) LA Girl Pro HD Concealer under eyes, Warm Honey (last time I use this after this tube...a little too light but the product blends like a dream. I will just go back to Fawn under eyes.) Ruby Kisses HD Powder, Banana NYX powder blush, Bordeaux  EYES: Smashbox 24Hr eye primer (sample, will not purchase, too high and funny texture to me...does not make eye shadow pop) Cargo e/s: Surrey all over lid into transition, Yukon on lid, Kenya in crease NYX gel liner/smusger, Scarlette (blackened brown) Anastasia Dipbrow, Dark Brown Maybelline One by One Mascara, Blackest Black (RIP after this tube, it was dc'd...WHY?!?)  LIPS: NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream, Transylvania  I dyed my hair last night in honor of Marsala in 2015. It really brightens up my complexion at this time of year. I hope I don't get lazy and let it fade.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 14, 2014)

Shars said:


> Oh dear, I didn't do my Orange week reports for yesterday but I'll summarise today.
> 
> I wore a copper and gold blend eyeshadow yesterday with a red orange blush from NYX and wore MAC's Who's That Chick from the Riri Fall collection last year on top of MAC's Cherry lip liner.
> 
> ...


  Ohhh what hair color?  SEEE MEDDY, I told you this would be a great hair color!!! 
  I'm so in love with the Pantone color this year. this is the first time I want to run out and buy everything in this color.  Wine colored hobo, here I come! ohhh and what about a great leather coat! 
  Tell me how you likek the Cargo foundation? I was just looking into them to try their pressed powder.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 14, 2014)

So Saturday I wore

  Foundation: Lancome 450


  Eyes:
Carbonized on the lid
  Outre in the crease up to the transition
  black liner/mascara

  Cheeks: 
Poised 

  Lips:
  Reel Sexy with Toast liner.  I was supposed to wear La Vie En Rouge with this look, but couldn't find it.   I might wear it tomorrow to round out my coral/pink looks b/cI haven't put together my vampypurple looks yet....


----------



## sagehen (Dec 14, 2014)

@prettypackages - my hair was just a custom shade I wanted to try on me (I did it on a friend's hair and before I was done I warned her I would be trying the mix on myself)..I just added a violet filter to the shade I had planned to dye it anyway and I was pleased with the results.  I like the Cargo foundation...OK. It is a nice weekend foundation for when you have the time to touch up. My shade is a bit too red so it needed to be corrected but it is a good light-to-medium coverage. It needs to be set with powder. I wanted to try it, but I won't repurchase.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 14, 2014)

Very cool....   I'm impressed with your skills.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey there, didn't make it to the store, had another migraine Sat nite and Sunday.......  but I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So proud of you for putting down the ciggs Pretty!!!  It's probably a lovely hair color that I'm trying really hard to envision---I think I have some idea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> So Saturday I wore
> 
> Foundation: Lancome 450
> 
> ...


 I LOVE carbonized.  Has MAC made it perm???  Nice look Pretty!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey ladies! I'm ready for Purplberryvamp Week! I have all my purples for the week and will wear my berries during pink week. This thread has been popping over the last few weeks and I can't keep up.lol.  I'm glad that more people are participating with the thread though. That's bad for me because Someone always post something thwts new to me and then I have to buy it.   I have no self control. I have been intentionally staying off the site because I need to rein in my makeup spending plus I needed to buy Christmas gifts. A few days ago, I was lurking in the Chanel spring 2015 thread. Needless to say, I ended up buying some Chanel lip products (not for spring though).   Anyway, this is what I intend to wear this week:  Primer: Korres anti-aging primer Foundation: UD naked foundation in 11.0  Concealer: Nars amande (underage) and cafe (blemishes) Setting powder: KGD finishing powder Blush: LaFemme Bordeaux or Purple passion Highlighter: Dior Amber Diamond Contour: Sleek dark contour kit  Eyeliner: Stila stay all day Mascara: Armani Eyes to Kill (I hope)  I have no clue what to wear for eyeshadow. Any suggestions color-wise? Maybe I could do a brown smokey eye?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I like the Cargo foundation...OK. It is a nice weekend foundation for when you have the time to touch up. My shade is a bit too red so it needed to be corrected but it is a good light-to-medium coverage. It needs to be set with powder. I wanted to try it, but I won't repurchase.


 ​Sage you ar brave, courageous & bold!!!  Good for you!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Both looks sound really pretty Shars!!!  Don't get upset bit PurpleBerryVamp week started today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know! I just wanted to wear Dangerous today


----------



## sagehen (Dec 14, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm ready for Purplberryvamp Week! I have all my purples for the week and will wear my berries during pink week. This thread has been popping over the last few weeks and I can't keep up.lol.  I'm glad that more people are participating with the thread though. That's bad for me because Someone always post something thwts new to me and then I have to buy it.   I have no self control. I have been intentionally staying off the site because I need to rein in my makeup spending plus I needed to buy Christmas gifts. A few days ago, I was lurking in the Chanel spring 2015 thread. Needless to say, I ended up buying some Chanel lip products (not for spring though).   Anyway, this is what I intend to wear this week:  Primer: Korres anti-aging primer *Foundation: UD naked foundation in 11.0 * Concealer: Nars amande (underage) and cafe (blemishes) Setting powder: KGD finishing powder Blush: LaFemme Bordeaux or Purple passion Highlighter: Dior Amber Diamond Contour: Sleek dark contour kit  Eyeliner: Stila stay all day Mascara: Armani Eyes to Kill (I hope)  I have no clue what to wear for eyeshadow. Any suggestions color-wise? Maybe I could do a brown smokey eye?


  so, @Meka, how do you like the UD foundation? 11 huh? OK...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I have no clue what to wear for eyeshadow. Any suggestions color-wise? Maybe I could do a brown smokey eye?


 






Hi there Meka!!!  Which Chanel lippies did you buy???  Love the plans for the weekly look---i love bronze & gold with berry/burgundy/purple, but also a neutral eye works too. I love the MAC *Her Cocoa* quad w/a dark lip, as wells, the brown smokey eye!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> so, @Meka, how do you like the UD foundation? 11 huh? OK...


  I've had it since the spring sephora sale and am just now taking it out of the box. But I had lots of samples and remember that it was probably the best foundation that I had tried. It gave me such a smooth satin finish. My coworker also said it was the best foundation that I had worn (and she should know because I asked her everyday "how does my makeup look?). I didn't have any blemishes then so I'm curious how much coverage my blemishes will get.  11,0 will be too dark/too orange for you. Is there a 10.5?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 14, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I've had it since the spring sephora sale and am just now taking it out of the box. But I had lots of samples and remember that it was probably the best foundation that I had tried. It gave me such a smooth satin finish. My coworker also said it was the best foundation that I had worn (and she should know because I asked her everyday "how does my makeup look?). I didn't have any blemishes then so I'm curious how much coverage my blemishes will get.  11,0 will be too dark/too orange for you. Is there a 10.5?


  Hmm, no 10.5, and 10 looked like I had been powdered with a donut in pics. I was thinking getting 11.0 and setting with their medium dark power (I am looking for an excuse to get the Naked powder). Maybe I will continue working through my stash. I just want a Naked foundation. This should not be so hard. We had such a go 'round about the best shade in one of the other WOC threads lol.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000] Hi there Meka!!!  Which Chanel lippies did you buy???  Love the plans for the weekly look---i love bronze & gold with berry/burgundy/purple, but also a neutral eye works too. I[/COLOR][COLOR=800000] love the MAC *Her Cocoa* quad w/a dark lip, as [/COLOR][COLOR=800000]wells, the brown smokey eye!![/COLOR]


  Hey Meddy! I bought Chanel lip pencil in Mordoré Nude + Chanel lipstick in Ambiguê + Chanel glossimer in Giggle. Danielle at the style and beauty doctor had a blog post on how she layers these products and how this was her go to nude lip. So of course I had to try it. Lol. As an aside, I need to stay out of that Chanel thread.   Whatever I wear on my eyes will be governed by time. Lol. I've been wearing Mac coil as a one and done eyeshadow look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Sunday's* *PurpleBerryVamp Look*


*EYES:*
MAC PP *Quite natural *as a base 
Tom Ford Eyeshadow Palette, *Burnished Amber*
   Deep Berry to lids and lower lash line
Golden Orange e/s to crease 
   Cranberry to transition 
   Pale Gold highlight brow
MAC Blacktrack to upper lash line


*FACE:*
Algenist *Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer*
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch Luminous *Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Tom Ford Cheek Duo, *Softcore*, highlighter (Pale peach)
Tom Ford Cheek Duo, *Softcore*, blush (Plum/berry)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish*-Natural
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites Perles* d’Etoiles - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel *Orange Intense,* Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer

Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante *(Pearlescent Choc) *148*
Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace* 20 (Deep Mauve-brown)​


NAILS:
Chanel *Exception* (Red-brown)  639


----------



## sagehen (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh, to prettypackages and anyone who wants to read it lol, I would LOVE a Taupe e/s challenge. I am up to it. Tossing that out for future reference.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Oh, to prettypackages and anyone who wants to read it lol, I would LOVE a Taupe e/s challenge. I am up to it. Tossing that out for future reference.


 ​Do you mean wearing Taupe eye looks for a week?  You'll have  to help me with some shadows unless you're talking all neutrals---tans, taupes & browns???


----------



## sagehen (Dec 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]​Do you mean wearing Taupe eye looks for a week?  You'll have  to help me with some shadows unless you're talking all neutrals---tans, taupes & browns???[/COLOR]


  Hmm, yes to taupe eyeshadow, but I don't know how this will work. I mean TAUPE, like silvery taupe or grey taupe purple taupe, but you know, taupe can be warm or cool. I say let's open it to anything we call taupe. Cargo Yukon, NARS Bali, Maybelline Tough as Taupe, Earthy Taupe, MAC Keep Your Cool (see here is a dark one!), MAC Smoke and Diamonds, French Grey, Satin Taupe, NYX Damage Control, Over the Taupe and Club Crawl. OK, maybe this is too vague.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Hmm, yes to taupe eyeshadow, but I don't know how this will work. I mean TAUPE, like silvery taupe or grey taupe purple taupe, but you know, taupe can be warm or cool. I say let's open it to anything we call taupe. Cargo Yukon, NARS Bali, Maybelline Tough as Taupe, Earthy Taupe, MAC Keep Your Cool (see here is a dark one!), MAC Smoke and Diamonds, French Grey, Satin Taupe, NYX Damage Control, Over the Taupe and Club Crawl. OK, maybe this is too vague.


 I'll look some of those up to get an idea...no problem.  Would we do this simultaneously with a lip week???


----------



## sagehen (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]​Sage you ar brave, courageous & bold!!!  Good for you!![/COLOR]


 And you are kind, gracious and beautiful. I bow to thee (sorry, watching Hobbit films today lol)  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]I'll look some of those up to get an idea...no problem.  Would we do this simultaneously with a lip week???[/COLOR]


  We could... taupe goes with anything. Let's toss it out for consideration.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> We could... taupe goes with anything. Let's toss it out for consideration.


  Have fun watching the Hobbit!!!! I'm itching to watch all six movies in a row!


  I'd love an eyeshadow month - just like we did the different colours for lipstick, we could do different weeks for different eyeshadows. I'd love taupe (I've soooooo many taupe e/s!!!), but also purples, blues, greens...


  My first look for purpleberryvamp week!

  Easy and quick, because I've loads to do today (and all week, really. Aaaaargh!).

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Perfect Topping to highlight (yay, branching out!), Strada to contour, Clinique Black Honey blush

  EYES: UDPP, Maybelline Browdrama (darkest colour),  L'Oreal Infallible in Bronzed Taupe (just what it says), Orb to highlight and Clinique lash doubling mascara

  LIPS: Mac Commotion (Huggable) - better for my dry lips than all those mattes and satins! I suspect the weather and my neverending cold (I've had it for ages now!) are the culprits for it.


----------



## katred (Dec 15, 2014)

Soooo excited for putpleberryvamp!! I decided to break out Cuir Cannage for the first time, since I feel like it's meant to match with this sorts of shades.   So today is a combo of Cuir Cannage (all colours used to make a sort of golden plum smoky eye), Nars Sin blush (highlights itself), and Guerlain L'Heure Bleue. This is one of my longtime favourites, a red-berry. I'm sorry to see that Guerlain seems to be phasing out this formula, since I like the colour assortment a little more than the Kiss Kiss one. Planning on grabbing a few that I've been waffling on for a while just to make sure I don't get skippers remorse.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Have fun watching the Hobbit!!!! I'm itching to watch all six movies in a row!   I'd love an eyeshadow month - just like we did the different colours for lipstick, we could do different weeks for different eyeshadows. I'd love taupe (I've soooooo many taupe e/s!!!), but also purples, blues, greens...   My first look for purpleberryvamp week!  Easy and quick, because I've loads to do today (and all week, really. Aaaaargh!).  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Perfect Topping to highlight (yay, branching out!), Strada to contour, Clinique Black Honey blush  EYES: UDPP, Maybelline Browdrama (darkest colour),  L'Oreal Infallible in Bronzed Taupe (just what it says), Orb to highlight and Clinique lash doubling mascara  LIPS: Mac Commotion (Huggable) - better for my dry lips than all those mattes and satins! I suspect the weather and my neverending cold (I've had it for ages now!) are the culprits for it.


 I watched the first three films yesterday in preparation.  Today I am watching the second trilogy in IMAX 3D. The Battle of the Five Armies will be seen by my eyes today! Then of course another binge watch when it comes out on dvd!  My purpleberryvamp thing for today is MAC Gareth Pugh lipstick in Fervent topped with Outrage gloss.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> We could... taupe goes with anything. Let's toss it out for consideration.






I'm cracking up Sage!!!  You're probably to young to know this but ' brave courageous and bold' is 
   from the theme song to an old western TV show called Wyatt Erp.  Why that popped into my head, is yet 
   another mystery of life!

 _ Consider your idea tossed_----*If anyone would like to add an eye shadow challenge to our *
*   weekly lipstick challenge, please feel free to jump right in and **participate.   **Sage will *
*   give us the particulars of her great idea!!!*


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Soooo excited for putpleberryvamp!! I decided to break out Cuir Cannage for the first time, since I feel like it's meant to match with this sorts of shades.   So today is a combo of Cuir Cannage (all colours used to make a sort of golden plum smoky eye), Nars Sin blush (highlights itself), and Guerlain L'Heure Bleue. This is one of my longtime favourites, a red-berry. I'm sorry to see that Guerlain seems to be phasing out this formula, since I like the colour assortment a little more than the Kiss Kiss one. Planning on grabbing a few that I've been waffling on for a while just to make sure I don't get skippers remorse.


  L'Heure Bleu is a Rouge Automatique, right? I've got only one, Reflex, from the 'Crazy' Collection, and was quite disapointed by it because it settles in my liplines like crazy! Are there some that you would recommend? Which ones are the creme de la creme? (I hope that's a saying in English as well as over here...)  





sagehen said:


> I watched the first three films yesterday in preparation.  Today I am watching the second trilogy in IMAX 3D. The Battle of the Five Armies will be seen by my eyes today! Then of course another binge watch when it comes out on dvd!  My purpleberryvamp thing for today is MAC Gareth Pugh lipstick in Fervent topped with Outrage gloss.


  I saw BOTFA last week and really liked it! Enjoy! I'll have to go and see it again before Christmas.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 15, 2014)

I dunno if I have particulars I was just thinking that January would be a nice time, after the holidays, to have a challenge that is sort of laid back, and opposite to all the holiday fuss and red lipstick. Taupe eyeshadow is easy, work appropriate and we can all shop our stashes in advance of the Sephora Spring sale. It goes with any lipstick. It is good with lots of colored eyeliners.   SHOW STARTING! BE BACK LATER!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Have fun watching the Hobbit!!!! I'm itching to watch all six movies in a row!
> 
> 
> *I'd love an eyeshadow month - just like we did the different colours for lipstick, we could do different weeks for different eyeshadows. I'd love taupe (I've soooooo many taupe e/s!!!), but also purples, blues, greens...*
> ...


 Love that idea Anneri, and yes, yay for branching out!  



Love the eye shadows you selected! too!!  
   I hope you get rid of that cold!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *SHOW STARTING! BE BACK LATER!*







I like Anneri's idea of weekly eyeshadows to go with the lipstick weeks too.  ENJOY the show!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I like Anneri's idea of weekly eyeshadows to go with the lipstick weeks too.  ENJOY the show!!!


  I like that too.... I had a bunch of ppl quoted, work got busy and I forgot what I was going to say..... SO, there's that. 

  I wanted to put in my other coral/orange week looks. 

  Wednesday
  E/S: Saddle on the lid, saffron in the crease, outre in the transition.  
  blush: make you mine
  l/s: Strange Journey 

  Thursday:
  I wore a shadow in the Tarte palette I complained about. 
  E/S:
targe Gorgeous Getaways
  green lid
  grey in crease
  tan color transition. 
  Worked out a lot better, but it reminded me of some greens I own. Every review said they were soft, buttery and pigmented, and I agree, it's just not translating well on my eye...  
  So Vain with Toast. 
  Poised blush  (did I tell you all this already?) 


  Today

Foundation: Laura Mercier's new foundation in Praline.  It's a sample and I actually loved the wear time.  I'm still going strong 6 hours later, and only my nose is shiny... HOWEVER, the color match is limiting, out of all the shades she has, they are all too yellow and they either lean to light, or to orange.  I'd recommend it, if you can find your match. 
  I did the powder first trick with Nars LRP. and set everything with a lil Marc Jacobs pressed powder. 

  Blush: vibrant grape.... it is still on!  You all know how much Mac blushes work with me. 

  lipstick: Boyfriend stealer... I started off lining it with Stone lipliner and it gave me that dead look, and it made me wonder, why in the hell do I have this LOL. But then I paired it with plum liner... loved it! Nice and vampy.   I'm realizing I don't have as many vampy purples as I thought.  (Shopping trip)? 

  E/S: The Tarte palette again, I am trying to see if I like this, and I'm leaning towards no.  It could be user error and I'm okay with that.   I am tempted to give it to my Aunt, but the blushes are on the lighter side, and I don't want to throw her off. 
  but I wore buckingham palace, which is a  satin taupe color
  Rocky Mountain, a light cool grey,  in the crease. 
  Bobbi brown Taupe in the transition. 


As always, sorry for typos...  typing too fast and at doing too many things at once.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I like that too.... I had a bunch of ppl quoted, work got busy and I forgot what I was going to say..... SO, there's that.
> 
> I wanted to put in my other coral/orange week looks.
> 
> ...


 Both looks sound really nice.  I'm impressed that you did the powder before foundation method.  I totally forgot about trying it but I really do want to!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

katred said:


> So today is a combo of Cuir Cannage (all colours used to make a sort of golden plum smoky eye), Nars Sin blush (highlights itself), and Guerlain L'Heure Bleue. This is one of my longtime favourites, a red-berry. I'm sorry to see that Guerlain seems to be phasing out this formula, since I like the colour assortment a little more than the Kiss Kiss one. Planning on grabbing a few that I've been waffling on for a while just to make sure I don't get skippers remorse.


 I absolutely love Cuir Cannage & agree that it pairs well with PurpleBerryVampy lips!!!    Your lipstick is gorgeous!  Does it have micro shimmer?  Just stunning!
    Perhaps Guerlain will come out with an even better formula!!!

     http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-lheure-bleue-168-rouge-automatique-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


----------



## aradhana (Dec 15, 2014)

hello ladies!
  wow it's been busy in here!

  i still have another week away from my makeup sadly, but it means one more week of work so i really can't complain!

  tomorrow i have an interview...hopefully it will lead to good things!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Monday's PurpleBerryVamp Look*


*EYES:*
MAC PP *Quite natural *as a base 
Burberry's Holiday 2014 *Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25
 *  Golden Kahki Brown* to lids ,
*Dark Brown  *e/s to crease and lower lash line
*    Antique Gold t*o transition  
*    Light Muted Gold *to highlight brows 
MAC *Dipdown* to upper lash line

*FACE:*
Chanel 
Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch Luminous *Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Armani *Belladonna*Highlighter Palette (Effecto Nudo Collection) to facial high planes
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish*-Natural
Skindinavia Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites Perles *d’Etoiles -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC *Vino* lip pencil

 Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood (Burgundy) *lipstick
Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood *(Burgundy) gloss


NAILS:
Chanel *Exception* (Red-brown)  639


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hello ladies!
> wow it's been busy in here!
> 
> i still have another week away from my makeup sadly, but it means one more week of work so i really can't complain!
> ...







Hi there Aradhana!  Good to see you,and glad you have an interview before your temporary job is completed.  Fingers crossed and sending positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

PSA THEME TEAM---Nordstrom has 10% off NARS & Dior makeup .  Dior Cuir Cannage e/s palette included!!!!
Other brands are likely included but these are  the two that I noticed!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 15, 2014)

@aradhana: good vibes for your interview!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there Aradhana!  Good to see you,and glad you have an interview before your temporary job is completed.  Fingers crossed and sending positive thoughts your way!!!


thanks medgal!

  i wrote that message last night, and when i tried to do a reply, it sent that message instead of letting me write a new one!

  in any case, i had my interview today, and we shall see in the course of the next week or so whether i get that job. my temporary job ends sometime this week, i guess as soon as i finish up what's left to do!

  i did a little bit of makeup shopping at sephora post interview - i picked up two lipsticks from kat von d, and one from bite. one of the kat von d's was a studded kiss lipstick, in bauhau5, and the other was an everlasting liquid lipstick - in luv. i actually wanted to get the bauhau5 in liquid, but there was none left. actually most of the shades i wanted were gone. cathedral, lolita, another one i can't recall. my plan for next time is to get gothica, but i'm not quite sure how/where i'm going to wear that sparkly bronze. any ideas would be welcome!

  as for the taupe week/month in january, i am totally down with that!

  oh and @sagehen i don't know if i updated you on my nyx purchases - i got snow white lipstick, tea rose matte lipstick, and shiva. to be honest, i got shiva purely for the name. i'm not sure how much i will wear it. lol. but tea rose i have worn and love for an easy to wear shade. oh, and for blush  i picked up dusty rose - it's very nicely non sparkly and quite flattering as an everyday shade.

  and the bite lipstick i got is called 'framboise'. it's berrylicious, and i have it on right now while i type and pretty much love it. i love the colour of course - bright yet somehow not in your face, and i'm really liking the orange rind flavour it has going. i might need to get more of these!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> @aradhana: good vibes for your interview!


thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 15, 2014)

Loved all the looks posted!! Had a busy Monday !! Though I didn't post a lot I did manage to catch up on the posts!! *exhausted*  Today's look Face: Lancôme nude miracle ( I have decided I don't like this one. I don't have oily skin but this made my skin look oily & the coverage is so so)  Nars loose powder (t zone) Chanel Camelia Rose blush Becca opal highlighter  Eyes: Used fallen angel palette today. Liked the final look. Lorac mascara Mac feline (waterline) Mac black track liner Benefit brow duo   Lips: Nars Audacious Fanny


----------



## aradhana (Dec 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nars Audacious Fanny


sounds nice! fanny is such a pretty colour!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 15, 2014)

just wanted to share this pixiwoo video i watched a while ago...for us hooded eye peeps! i might try this during our 'taupe' time....


----------



## meka72 (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Oh, to prettypackages and anyone who wants to read it lol, I would LOVE a Taupe e/s challenge. I am up to it. Tossing that out for future reference.


  Would taupe look good on me Sage? I think my eyelids would look ashy. And I've never seen ashy eyelids and don't want to see it on me. Lol.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Hmm, no 10.5, and 10 looked like I had been powdered with a donut in pics. I was thinking getting 11.0 and setting with their medium dark power (I am looking for an excuse to get the Naked powder). Maybe I will continue working through my stash. I just want a Naked foundation. This should not be so hard. We had such a go 'round about the best shade in one of the other WOC threads lol.


  That UD foundation may be favorite foundation. I think that's why I haven't bought Chanel Perfection Lumiere. Oh, yeah. The price may have a little something to do with it too. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *thanks medgal!*
> 
> i wrote that message last night, and when i tried to do a reply, it sent that message instead of letting me write a new one!
> 
> ...







Awesome haul!!!!  
   It takes me a minute to get pass that citrus scent---I have Centifolia and Clementine.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 15, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hello ladies! wow it's been busy in here!  i still have another week away from my makeup sadly, but it means one more week of work so i really can't complain!  tomorrow i have an interview...hopefully it will lead to good things!


  Good luck on your interview!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 15, 2014)

I love Fanny!  





Vineetha said:


> Loved all the looks posted!! Had a busy Monday !! Though I didn't post a lot I did manage to catch up on the posts!! *exhausted*  Today's look Face: Lancôme nude miracle ( I have decided I don't like this one. I don't have oily skin but this made my skin look oily & the coverage is so so)  Nars loose powder (t zone) Chanel Camelia Rose blush Becca opal highlighter  Eyes: Used fallen angel palette today. Liked the final look. Lorac mascara Mac feline (waterline) Mac black track liner Benefit brow duo   Lips: Nars Audacious Fanny


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nars Audacious Fanny


 Love the look Vee!!!  I squealed when I saw that you wore Camelia Rose--I can't wait to get it.
   Fanny is really pretty.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 15, 2014)

OMG! I loved my eye makeup today! Yall know that's rare for me, right? I used the Laura Mercier caviar stick in cocoa on my lid, Mac brown script in my crease and Nars biarritz to my brow bone. Oh, and Mac carbon to the outer vee. I liked with the stila liquid liner as planned. Even without mascara (of course), it looked really good.   I substituted Mac stereo rose for Dior Amber diamond. It was perfect with LaFemme Bordeaux blush.   I wore KVD LUV liquid lipstick today. I plan to wear Mac midnight mambo and whatever that purple lip glass was that was released with it, tomorrow.   





meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm ready for Purplberryvamp Week! I have all my purples for the week and will wear my berries during pink week. This thread has been popping over the last few weeks and I can't keep up.lol.  I'm glad that more people are participating with the thread though. That's bad for me because Someone always post something thwts new to me and then I have to buy it.   I have no self control. I have been intentionally staying off the site because I need to rein in my makeup spending plus I needed to buy Christmas gifts. A few days ago, I was lurking in the Chanel spring 2015 thread. Needless to say, I ended up buying some Chanel lip products (not for spring though).   Anyway, this is what I intend to wear this week:  Primer: Korres anti-aging primer Foundation: UD naked foundation in 11.0  Concealer: Nars amande (underage) and cafe (blemishes) Setting powder: KGD finishing powder Blush: LaFemme Bordeaux or Purple passion Highlighter: Dior Amber Diamond Contour: Sleek dark contour kit  Eyeliner: Stila stay all day Mascara: Armani Eyes to Kill (I hope)  I have no clue what to wear for eyeshadow. Any suggestions color-wise? Maybe I could do a brown smokey eye?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Would taupe look good on me Sage? I think my eyelids would look ashy. And I've never seen ashy eyelids and don't want to see it on me. Lol.


 *Maybe we should broaden the category!*  We are not trying to make anyone leave the house w/ashy looking lids




   What if we say *neutral eyes* for a week or month or however long we agree to---or brights or smokey, etc.  In that way, participants 
   select the shades within that category that are flattering to them and that they're comfortable wearing.

  Thoughts, suggestions & questions???????????????


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I wore KVD LUV liquid lipstick today. I plan to wear *Mac midnight mambo and whatever that purple lip glass was that was released with it, tomorrow.*


 Right!!!  I'm thrilled you loved your look---it sounds really pretty.  I wasn't familiar with your blush, so I looked it up and OMG



It's beautiful!!!
   Was that MAC lip glass in Narcissus?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 15, 2014)

If y'all assure me that I will not; in fact, have ashy eyelids, then I will certainly do taupe. Now that I think about it, I may have a maybelline color tattoo in tough as taupe somewhere. I think I'd prefer a warm taupe though. I'm going to the mall tomorrow and will look for one.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]*Maybe we should broaden the category!*  We are not trying to make anyone leave the house w/ashy looking lids[/COLOR]:lol:  [COLOR=800000]   What if we say *neutral eyes* for a week or month or however long [/COLOR][COLOR=800000]we agree to---or brights or smokey, etc.  In that way, participants [/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]   select the shades within that category that are flattering to them and that they're comfortable wearing.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]  Thoughts, suggestions & questions???????????????[/COLOR]


----------



## meka72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]Right!!!  I'm thrilled you loved your look---it sounds really pretty.  I wasn't familiar with your blush, so I looked it up and OMG[/COLOR]:eyelove: [COLOR=800000]It's beautiful!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]   Was that MAC lip glass in Narcissus?[/COLOR]


  Yep that's exactly what I'm talking about!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Yep that's exactly what I'm talking about!


   I like that one too.


----------



## Shars (Dec 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Would taupe look good on me Sage? I think my eyelids would look ashy. And I've never seen ashy eyelids and don't want to see it on me. Lol.


  I don't think you'll look ashy at all. I wear taupe eyeshadow and it's fine. I actually quite like it. It's a nice way to rock a subtle smoky eye.


----------



## Shars (Dec 15, 2014)

I had a bit more time getting ready this morning so here's my first PurpleBerryVamp look.

  Eyes:
  TooFaced Shadow Insurance
  A gunmetal Nicka K shadow on the lid
  A beige coloured BH cosmetics for my brow highlight and a deep brown from the same palette in the crease

  Face:
  Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream in Deep
  MUFE Camouflage Palette concealer
  A berry coloured blush from Black|UP
  Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronzer for cheek contour and light bronzing around hairline and jawline.

  Lips:
  Milani Color Statement lipstick in Sangria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (This bad boy lasts for a lonnnng time. The most I had to do was lightly touch up the very centre of my lips

  Thoroughly looking forward for tomorrow. I might be wearing Revlon's Super Lustrous lipstick in Black Cherry!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Shars said:


> I don't think you'll look ashy at all. I wear taupe eyeshadow and it's fine. I actually quite like it. It's a nice way to *rock a subtle smoky eye*.






  Will we include pigments in this challenge.  I love the MAC taupe-like pigments.  That's such a versatile look...I love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Shars said:


> I had a bit more time getting ready this morning so here's my first PurpleBerryVamp look.
> 
> Eyes:
> TooFaced Shadow Insurance
> ...


   Great look Shars!!!  I think this is a popular color week for us.  So far we've all liked our looks!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 15, 2014)

meka72 said:


> If y'all assure me that I will not; in fact, have ashy eyelids, then I will certainly do taupe. Now that I think about it, I may have a maybelline color tattoo in tough as taupe somewhere. I think I'd prefer a warm taupe though. I'm going to the mall tomorrow and will look for one.


  I totally think you will slay taupe eyes. It is all a matter of getting the right one. Taupe can be warm, taupe can lean purple, and I think if you go deep you will be fine. You telling me you can't pull of MAC Satin Taupe? Patina?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I totally think you will slay taupe eyes. It is all a matter of getting the right one. Taupe can be warm, taupe can lean purple, and I think if you go deep you will be fine. You telling me you can't pull of MAC Satin Taupe? Patina?


  .....and it can lean gray too.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000] .....and it can lean gray too.  [/COLOR]


  True, but I think that is why she is worried about looking ashy. But you know, WOC can look good in the right grey too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> True, but *I think that is why she is worried about looking ashy.*


    Yes.  I don't think she will especially with other colors in play. Nevertheless, we want Meka to be comfy so you hook her up
   with some nice suggestions Sage!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]   Yes.  I don't think she will especially with other colors in play.[/COLOR]


 Agreed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Agreed.


 ​You answered before I finished my thoughts Sage



​Did you see what I added?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 16, 2014)

So, first things first - how did you like the movie, Sagehen????

  Second, for next month's theme - I don't know if a given colour for eyes AND lips wouldn't be a bit too much for me. Not so much guidance as a fence if you know what I mean?

  Third, my face of today:

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Perfect Topping to highlight (yay, STILL branching out!), Strada to contour, Clinique Black Honey blush

  EYES: UDPP, Maybelline Browdrama (darkest colour),  Chanel Illusoire (second little hockey puck... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). EL liquid liner in Modern Mercury which is a nice black with silvery sparkles with a wing (!) and Mac Catch my Eye on the lower lashline. Orb to highlight and Clinique lash doubling mascara

  LIPS: Mac Private Party (which could maybe work as a Marsala colour too!)

  I also painted my nails with the Marsala colours (from the pic I posted recently) yesterday and the darkest one is still on my nails, qualifying for purpleberryvamp! (I'll post a pic of them later in the nails thread).


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> So, first things first - how did you like the movie, Sagehen????
> 
> Second, for next month's theme -* I don't know if a given colour for eyes AND lips wouldn't be a bit too much for me. Not so much guidance as a fence if you know what I mean?*
> 
> ...


 I was thinking about the fencing too, which is why I suggested a _category_ instead of a single shade. The good news is that one can jump the fence at 
   anytime the colors in the challenge aren't working for you...and that can be for any number of reasons, but it happens...and that's okay.  One other thing is 
   that I noticed we seem to select similar eye looks with the lips of the week/day.   Whatever we decide it should be fun!




















  Oh noooooo to the hockey puck.  I have several IDOs and none have hardened on me...knock wood of course.  Your wing sounds _awesome_.  Private party, described  
   as Dirty Plum Mauve, totally fits my non-pro idea of Marsala.  We should have a Marsala week in the New Year!!!  I'll come over to see your nails!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

MARSALA Madness!!!!  This link was posted in the Sephora thread:  
http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/12/sephora-2015-color-of-the-year-collection.html


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]​You answered before I finished my thoughts Sage[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=800000]​Did you see what I added?[/COLOR]


  My bad, I missed your addition - but I still agree with you and I will hook her up, no problem.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> So, first things first - how did you like the movie, Sagehen????  Second, for next month's theme - I don't know if a given colour for eyes AND lips wouldn't be a bit too much for me. Not so much guidance as a fence if you know what I mean?  Third, my face of today:  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Perfect Topping to highlight (yay, STILL branching out!), Strada to contour, Clinique Black Honey blush  EYES: UDPP, Maybelline Browdrama (darkest colour),  Chanel Illusoire (second little hockey puck...  ). EL liquid liner in Modern Mercury which is a nice black with silvery sparkles with a wing (!) and Mac Catch my Eye on the lower lashline. Orb to highlight and Clinique lash doubling mascara  LIPS: Mac Private Party (which could maybe work as a Marsala colour too!)  I also painted my nails with the Marsala colours (from the pic I posted recently) yesterday and the darkest one is still on my nails, qualifying for purpleberryvamp! (I'll post a pic of them later in the nails thread).


  I. LOVED. It. It tied up most ends nicely and it was just shot so beautifully. And, Lee Pace... I will be re-watching the marathon as soon as I get it on dvd. They really were cognizant of the fans through this last film. The new song at the end? Wow.  I need to pull out Private Party...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

sagehen said:


> My bad, I missed your addition - but I still agree with you and I will hook her up, no problem.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *I need to pull out Private Party...*


  I had to look at my inventory document because I couldn't remember Private Party.  I was thinking coral
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to pull mine out too Sage!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=800000]MARSALA Madness!!!!  This link was posted in the Sephora thread:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/12/sephora-2015-color-of-the-year-collection.html[/COLOR]


  If you want to see Marsala madness, have a look Med! I pulled out everything in my stash that could work:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


 Oh I call that smartness---not madness



I recognize a few things that I have and love!!!!  Which NARS blush is that?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I call that smartness---not madness
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize a few things that I have and love!!!!  Which NARS blush is that?


  That's Sin that I wear too rarely! (Like Harmonie du Soir, Caractere, and Stratus that are sadly neglected!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *That's Sin *that I wear too rarely! (Like Harmonie du Soir, Caractere, and Stratus that are sadly neglected!


    It's very pretty!  I wore Harmonie for one of our recent weeks and I dropped the compact.  The pale pink shadow broke off and fell out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think a bit 
   of alcohol will help it to adhere to the shadow that's left in the pan?   

   Stratus is perfectly marsala-appropriate.  I love it, but like you I don't reach for it often.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's very pretty!  I wore Harmonie for one of our recent weeks and I dropped the compact.  The pale pink shadow broke off and fell out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'd definitely try to repress it! Have you ever pressed pigments? It's actually really easy. Just make sure you buy alcohol with a high alcohol content and press down firmly with a book or something for the night (I usually insert a piece of cloth and a small coin to press the e/s down and add a real tome of a book.) - but there're tons of tutorials on the web! It would be such a pity if it'd go to waste!


----------



## Shars (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  That Stratus is soo gorgeous. That and Supernova were two blushes I'm sorry I missed out on.


----------



## katred (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That's Sin that I wear too rarely! (Like Harmonie du Soir, Caractere, and Stratus that are sadly neglected!


  Sin is such an amazing shade. Truly one of my favourites. And thank you for reminding me of HdS and Caractère. I need to give those some love.

  If anyone would like to see my coral/ orange looks, I've done a post on the blog- link is in my signature.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Shars! Which taupe eyeshadow do you use?  





Shars said:


> I don't think you'll look ashy at all. I wear taupe eyeshadow and it's fine. I actually quite like it. It's a nice way to rock a subtle smoky eye.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I have Milani sangria somewhere. I need to pull that out for this week!  I really like your eye look. I need to see what I have that's similar so I can copy that look.   





Shars said:


> I had a bit more time getting ready this morning so here's my first PurpleBerryVamp look.  Eyes: TooFaced Shadow Insurance A gunmetal Nicka K shadow on the lid A beige coloured BH cosmetics for my brow highlight and a deep brown from the same palette in the crease  Face: Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream in Deep MUFE Camouflage Palette concealer A berry coloured blush from Black|UP Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronzer for cheek contour and light bronzing around hairline and jawline.  Lips: Milani Color Statement lipstick in Sangria :eyelove:  (This bad boy lasts for a lonnnng time. The most I had to do was lightly touch up the very centre of my lips  Thoroughly looking forward for tomorrow. I might be wearing Revlon's Super Lustrous lipstick in Black Cherry!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think you and @Medgal are right. The grayish taupe makes me think ashy. I need to check out those Mac shades that you listed upthread. I didn't make it to the mall today because of the weather but will make it there sometime this week.   





sagehen said:


> My bad, I missed your addition - but I still agree with you and I will hook her up, no problem.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I think you and @Medgal are right. The grayish taupe makes me think ashy. I need to check out those Mac shades that you listed upthread. I didn't make it to the mall today because of the weather but will make it there sometime this week.


  What is your preferred finish/texture?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'd definitely try to repress it! Have you ever pressed pigments? It's actually really easy. Just make sure you buy alcohol with a high alcohol content and press down firmly with a book or something for the night (I usually insert a piece of cloth and a small coin to press the e/s down and add a real tome of a book.) - but there're tons of tutorials on the web! It would be such a pity if it'd go to waste!


  Thanks Anneri----I'll try that!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 16, 2014)

katred said:


> Good luck getting the job! I've been thinking about Framboise myself... I know what you mean about the scent/ flavour. There is something particularly appealing about it. Must be the food grade ingredients...


  thanks kate! 
  i think you will like framboise. i am officially a convert as of today. i think i will struggle to not get another bite lip pencil...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

aradhana said:


> those two shades look very pretty too! i wore mine today and liked that it wore away nicely without leaving a ring, and didn't feel like i had much on my lips while it was there.
> 
> thanks meka! it went well, but i will only find out in the next week or so what the result is. apparently they will send an email to all the candidates on the same day to let them know what's up.
> 
> ...


 Yes, absolutely Aradhana---pretty much the same way we do reds or pinks for our lip challenges---they're not all 
   created equal but they count in the challenge because they're some version of red/pink.  I think I would struggle 
   with the same eye looks/colors for a full month. I have a short attention span.  I think I could take a week or two.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, absolutely Aradhana---pretty much the same way we do reds or pinks for our lip challenges---they're not all
> created equal but they count in the challenge because they're some version of red/pink.  I think I would struggle
> with the same eye looks/colors for a full month. *I have a short attention span.  I think I could take a week or two.*


same here! i call myself fickle when it comes to makeup and beauty products! 

  actually i came back on here this evening because all of a sudden i'm feeling like running out and buying taupe eyeshadows to prepare for our january challenge. i have taupes already so it probably isn't necessary, but i just can't think of any in my stash right now except sating taupe. maybe once everybody starts listing their taupes out i'll get reminded what i've got!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 16, 2014)

http://thenotice.net/2011/09/taupe-eyeshadow-photos-swatches/


  i actually only have one of the ones she listed....good ole' satin taupe!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

aradhana said:


> same here! i call myself fickle when it comes to makeup and beauty products!
> 
> actually i came back on here this evening because all of a sudden i'm feeling like running out and buying taupe eyeshadows to prepare for our january challenge. i have taupes already so it probably isn't necessary, but i just can't think of any in my stash right now except sating taupe. maybe once everybody starts listing their taupes out i'll get reminded what i've got!


 That's a great idea!  *NAME YOUR TAUPES!!!!   *

   Here's my first one:  Burberry's Pale Barley


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2014)

Aradhana, good to see you! I was thinking about you, and was about to send you a PM. 

  I think if we do a E/S and L/S theme, we can make it where you do both, or one or the other.  We can broaden it, instead of limit it.  For example can a taupe e/s and pink lip week, and you decide how you want to do it.  Taupe e/s one day, taupe e/s with pink lipstick the next, or just taupe e/s or just pink l/s... yeah, you get what I'm saying, there was no need to type all of that out. LMAO

  don't you hate those folks in company meeting who overemphasize their points? Yeah, I was that guy! LOL  

  I want ALL of Anneri's Marsala makeup.  I really need to go shopping for that, and more taupe. I didn't realize there was a purple taupe, please give me more suggestions. 

  I have a question, what color brown, or any other crease color do you wear with gold shadow.  By what color brown I mean, cool tone, red tone, greyish black, redish black.... etc...   

  Today
  Foundation combo...  Enh, doesn't matter, some variation of before. LOL 
Eyes: Oh geez, I forgot, I think it was saddle in the crease, and the gold from Riri Her Cocoa Quad on the lid. 
  Lips: Nars Audacious Liv... love it! It did wear off quickly, but, it still felt great on!
  Blush: Poised, I wanted something more neutral. 

  I'm struggling putting together eye looks this week, and I'm discovering that my lips weren't made for vampy colors. My top lip thins out, disappears when I smile, and darker colors make them look thinner.  I wish I had full lips.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> So, first things first - how did you like the movie, Sagehen????
> 
> Second, for next month's theme - I don't know if a given colour for eyes AND lips wouldn't be a bit too much for me. Not so much guidance as a fence if you know what I mean?
> 
> ...


 
  ahhh Private Party... the one that got away...   you just made my heart sink.  ;-)  LOL


----------



## meka72 (Dec 16, 2014)

Even though I hear my aged eyelids don't work with shimmer; I like shimmer and satin finishes. I just like the visual interest that "not matte" shadows bring to my lids. But I trust your judgment Sage and will pick up whatever you recommend (budget permitting of course).   





sagehen said:


> What is your preferred finish/texture?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 16, 2014)

[@]aradhana[/@], I'm glad to hear that your interview went well and am sending good vibes your way!  Bauhau5 is on my "to wear" list either this week or pink week. I might try to work in this week but have Violetta, Heroine and Gunner on deck. Tomorrow, I plan to wear magenta lip pencil and Loreal Berry persistent, which is similar to YSL rouge volupte. But I have idea how the morning will evolve so who knows what I'll actually wear.   Oh yeah, I forgot that in wearing purple nail polish, Nars Tokado, and some Maybelline glittery color on a junk nail.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh look at Aveda's marsala products... 

  http://www.aveda.com/products/13342/Collections/romantic-grandeur/index.tmpl


----------



## meka72 (Dec 16, 2014)

After seeing the many pics of satin taupe, I'm going to pick that up. I'll probably try it in store first though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

aradhana said:


> http://thenotice.net/2011/09/taupe-eyeshadow-photos-swatches/
> 
> 
> i actually only have one of the ones she listed....good ole' satin taupe!


 Same here...Satin Taupe.  I went through my MU Inventory document and I found three MAC pigments, *Aurora* (Pinked Taupe),* Museum Bronze *(Rich Taupe   
   w/Gold Pearl) and*Just Before Dawn* (Warm Taupe Frost).  Several of my e/s palettes have one or more taupe shades...well that's a bit embarrassing. 
I never even noticed that until going through the description/list of each palette.  You'd think I would have noticed!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot that in wearing purple nail polish, Nars Tokado, and some Maybelline glittery color on a junk nail.


  Bauhau5 is gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh look at Aveda's marsala products...
> 
> http://www.aveda.com/products/13342/Collections/romantic-grandeur/index.tmpl
> Those lip products plump your lips---I had an immediate response---a visual from the movie 'First Wives Club'---when Goldie Hawn's character had her lips done.
> ...


  If buying new E/S is inconvenient you can substitute.  We don't want to break anyone's bank.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Bauhau5 is gorgeous!


   It sure is!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WOW!!  I looked it up--link below:

bauhau5 lipstick


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a great idea too...mix it up!  You're only limited by your own imagination, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  there you go laughing at me again.;-).  I was really interested in their shadow called allspice.   I didn't notice the lispticks were the plumping kind.   I wish there was a lipstick that made you slimmer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> there you go laughing at me again.;-).  I was really interested in their shadow called allspice.   I didn't notice the lispticks were the plumping kind.   *I wish there was a lipstick that made you slimmer. *






I know right!  Forget the big lips and give me small hips!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tuesday's *PurpleBerryVamp Look*

*EYES:*
MAC *Half Wild* (Mid-tone purple, Frost) PP as a base

MAC *Deep Damson* (burgundy) e/s to lids over HW
Dior *Burgundy* /Trafalgar E/S palette to crease & lower lash line
Dior *Dark Gold* /Trafalgar E/S pallette to transition
Dior* Deep Raspberry* slightly above DG and blended
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* black liner to upper lash line
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Or Blanc *987 (White-gold) to waterline
*FACE:*
Chanel *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel *Perfection Lumiére* Foundation
Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer over foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch Luminous *Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,* Richly Honed* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Dior *Copper Diamond*Highlighter Palette (Effecto Nudo Collection) to facial high planes
MAC Mineralize Blush, *Stratus (*Amethyst & Gold-brown Melange)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish*-Natural
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray
Guerlain Météorites Perles *d’Etoiles -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel lip pencil, *Rouge Noir *(Burgundy)

Guerlain  'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color, *Orguiel*, M69 (Burgundy)

NAILS:
Dior *Rouge Garconne*, 943 (Burgundy)


----------



## Anneri (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]Tuesday's[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]*PurpleBerryVamp Look*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=800000]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800000]MAC *Half Wild* (Mid-tone purple, Frost) PP as a base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800000] [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]MAC [/COLOR][COLOR=800000]*Deep Damson* (burgundy) e/s to lids over HW[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=800000]Dior *Burgundy* /Trafalgar E/S palette to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=800000]Dior *Dark Gold* /Trafalgar E/S pallette to transition[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=800000]Dior *Deep Raspberry* slightly above DG and blended[/COLOR]
> ...


  Will reply to everybody else later, it just struck me as funny right now that you're posting you're Tuesday look (which is lovely) when I come back from my Wednesday morning workout!  See you all later!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 17, 2014)

meka72 said:


> After seeing the many pics of satin taupe, I'm going to pick that up. I'll probably try it in store first though.


  You need Satin Taupe. I will have other suggestions later. I compiled a list yesterday. I want to look it over again.  Today's face:  FACE: Stila Natural Finish Oil Free, Shade H NYX wand concealer, Shade 08 under eyes, some L'Oreal pencil on a few dark spots EL Double Matte Powder  EYES: WnW Fergie primer Lorac Skinny Palette, Plums Rimmel London Brow pencil, Shade 04 Dark Brown Rimmel Eye Kohl, Sparkle Black upper lashline, Sparkle Blue lower lashline Maybelline One by One mascara, blackest black (I wish y'all knew what fantastic lashes this gives me)  LIPS: MAC Smoked Purple with Gareth Pugh Outrage l/g on top


----------



## Anneri (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I know right!  Forget the big lips and give me small hips!


  ROFL!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2014)

hmmm ok, so taupe is a lot broader than I thought, and I have more than I thought.  
  This is going to be fun...  


  I'm ok with doing a color a week if folks want. 

  Anneri... I'm coming!  ;-)


----------



## meka72 (Dec 17, 2014)

I've got a headache and haven't had a chance to read most of today's posts. Thanks everyone for helping me with project no ashy lids. Lol. I don't have that tough as taupe color tattoo, as I thought, but may have a taupe in the coastal scents revealed palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> See you all later!


  I did it very late---it was actually Wednesday morning in the wee hours when I remembered to do it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Yes.  I've even included some taupe MAC pigments!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meka72*
> 
> ...


 I hope you feel better Meka!!!!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Welcome Med! Let us know how it went!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed, Aradhana!
> ...


  thanks for the good wishes anneri, and thanks for the list!

  you reminded me of a few shades that i do have - super watt, moth brown, stolen moment, twilight falls, cloudy afternoon, bossa blue! i didn't realize cloudy afternoon fits in the taupe category, so now i am going to take a very close look at my stash when i get home. i know i have three taupey shades in my the balm nude 'tude palette as well...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2014)

OMG, I loved your WHOLE POST. LOL  I was intently reading your Sephora story, and found myself laughing at myself at the end b/c I wanted to know 1. what you swatched 2. and what you chose.  BUt yeah, she totally missed the point. 
  What you said about boyfriend stealer is spot on!!  The gloss really helps that lippie.  I wore Dominate today,and it is just not the lippie for me, for exactly the reasons you posted.  I'm going to do a comparison. I also see I need to go through my purple vampy lipsticks.   Cool toned vampy blackened purples are not for me.  Looking at gunner nervously...

  Yes Anneri, I meant to ask what a junk nail was. 

  Sage I loved your lip combo too.  I had to bypass that whole gareth pugh collex.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2014)

aradhana said:


> great to see you too PrettyP!
> you know i like your idea about having two options for one week. and i appreciated the full explanation. my brain needs that overemphasization! also it made me think of all the pretty looks possible with taupe eyes and pink lips. orrr....pink eyes with taupe lips!
> 
> 
> ...


  Um... I don't know... but like you, Iove the randomness of google.  Maybe it means the.... IDK... I really can't think of anything at the moment. 

  Oh thanks for the brown and gold tips... didn't even think of the greeny golds...   That's a perfect explanation.  

  You know, you can totally do pink eyes and taupe lips... for taupe lips you can use Styled in Sepia, Riri Nude, Stone liner   

Glad to hear about the interview, let us know how it goes...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I've got a headache and haven't had a chance to read most of today's posts. Thanks everyone for helping me with project no ashy lids. Lol. I don't have that tough as taupe color tattoo, as I thought, but may have a taupe in the coastal scents revealed palette.


  Feel better!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG, I loved your WHOLE POST. LOL  I was intently reading your Sephora story, and found myself laughing at myself at the end b/c I wanted to know 1. what you swatched 2. and what you chose.  BUt yeah, she totally missed the point.
> What you said about boyfriend stealer is spot on!!  The gloss really helps that lippie.  I wore Dominate today,and it is just not the lippie for me, for exactly the reasons you posted.  I'm going to do a comparison. I also see I need to go through my purple vampy lipsticks.   Cool toned vampy blackened purples are not for me.  Looking at gunner nervously...
> 
> Yes Anneri, I meant to ask what a junk nail was.
> ...


  i noticed this photo in the front of the gallery and had to comment on how great everything looks...it's almost like a photo from a fashion magazine...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Um... I don't know... but like you, Iove the randomness of google.  Maybe it means the.... IDK... I really can't think of anything at the moment.
> 
> Oh thanks for the brown and gold tips... didn't even think of the greeny golds...   That's a perfect explanation.
> 
> ...


 Love those!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wednesday's   *PurpleBerryVamp Lip Look*


*EYES:*
MAC* Quite Natural PP *as a base 
MAC *All Woman *E/S  Quad
 * All Woman*-  (Grey) e/s to lids
* Black Magique*-  (Black) to crease & lower lash line 
 *Brains & Brawn-* (Midtone Taupe) to transition & blend
 *Flawless Figure-*(Pale Warm Shimmering White) to highlight brow
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* to upper lash line
MAC *Fascination *to waterline

*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel* Perfection Lumiére Velvet* Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,MAC* Coffee Walnut* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Modern Mercury *(Rose Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Plum Attraction 63 *(Burgundy)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose *lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel *Rouge Noir, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, *Burgundy*

Dior Rouge Dior,* Pied De Poule 977 *(Burgundy)

NAILS:
Dior *Rouge Garconne* 943 (Dark Burgundy)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thursday's   *PurpleBerryVamp Lip Look*


*EYES:*
MAC* Quite Natural PP *as a base 
Tom FordE/S Quad *Nude Dip - *single shadow, *Dark Taupe *from lid to brow
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* to upper lash line

*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel* Perfection Lumiére Velvet* Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,MAC* Coffee Walnut* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Accent* - *84* (Rosy Brown)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose *lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC  Hautecore (Black) lipstick


NAILS:
Dior *Rouge Garconne* 943 (Dark Burgundy)

Because I didn't think anyone would believe that Meddy actually wore black lipstick, against my better judgement I took a quick picture in my house, away from windows lest anyone
should peer in and see me.  I have no plans to leave the house today.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 18, 2014)

^^love the black lipstick and love the dimension on your face. The high planes come into focus immediately.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thursday's   *PurpleBerryVamp Lip Look*
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  Love it on you Meddy!! You can really pull it off!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Love it on you Meddy!! You can really pull it off!!!!


   Thanks Vee...you're being kind, and Meddy isn't leaving the house!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]  Thanks Vee...you're being kind, and Meddy isn't leaving the house!!!![/COLOR]


 oke:  go out!! There could easily be few traffic jams with that gorgeousness :frenz:


----------



## katred (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thursday's   *PurpleBerryVamp Lip Look*
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  GAH. DYING OF CHEEKBONE ENVY HERE!!!!! That look is just incredible on you. Very sophisticated, modern but not in that über-futuristic way that black lips can be. But seriously, your bone structure is incredible.

  Although I haven't posted, I have been sticking to my commitment to mix up purples, berries and vamps this week. Here's today's look:

  Face
  UD Naked Skin 1.0
  Hourglass Mineral Veil primer
  Dior Star concealer 010
  Chanel Ombres Contraste "Notorious" (to contour my otherwise invisible cheekbones and on either side of my nose)
  Becca Beach Tint "Watermelon" (on the apples of cheeks and blended outward)
  Tarte Cheek Stain "Flush" (dabbed on the centre of the cheeks)
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Luminous Light" (along the cheekbones, nose, brow, chin)

  Eyes
  Mac Sugar Snack e/s (fresh pink- inner half of lids)
  Guerlain Attrape Coeur palette
  - mauve-pink applied to outer half of lid
  - dark purple in outer V and crease
  - highlight shade along brow bone
  Mac Sushi Flower e/s (coral pink- applied on the outer eye, above the dark purple up to the brow bone and blended inward)
  UD e/l "Perversion" (black black)
  Hourglass Film Noir mascara

  Lips
  Guerlain Kiss Kiss l/s "Cherry Pink" (reddened berry)

  The shade isn't totally dissimilar to "L'Heure Bleue", which I wore earlier in the week. LB is deeper and redder, plus the formula is more opaque.

  Also this week, I've worn Mac Tribalist (I actually have it from its original release) and Nars Audacious lipstick in Angela (gorgeous pinky purple). I seriously have no idea how I'm going to fit all the shades I want in... I had said that I wasn't going to repeat brands, but forgot about that because I so wanted to try out Cherry Pink.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 18, 2014)

katred said:


> I got inspired by your comment about pink eyes, so I'm trying it out today. Well, pink and purple shades at least. I swear I'm the only person who seems to enjoy wearing pink shadows. (Or at least, the only pale person.)
> 
> 
> GAH. DYING OF CHEEKBONE ENVY HERE!!!!! That look is just incredible on you. Very sophisticated, modern but not in that über-futuristic way that black lips can be. But seriously, your bone structure is incredible.
> ...


  i like the sound of your eye look, especially the placement of sushi flower. must have looked good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *wow! - you look amazing!*
> 
> i like the sound of your eye look, especially the placement of sushi flower. must have looked good!


 Thank you Aradhana!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 18, 2014)

Still have my headache  Thanks for the well wishes ladies!  Medgal, you look great!   I saw someone mention Mac Supperwatt as a taupe and I have that! I don't think that I get much color from it just glitter. I'll play with it this weekend.  ETA: I wore Violetta today. I may wear Gunner to work tomorrow. If not, I'll wear Heroine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

meka72 said:


> ETA: I wore Violetta today. I may wear Gunner to work tomorrow. If not, I'll wear Heroine.


  Oh Meka,,,I'm so sorry your headache is still lingering.  Forget about taupe until you feel better.

  Thanks much!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thursday's   *PurpleBerryVamp Lip Look*
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  I agree that you're looking fabulous with Hautecore!!!


  Ok, two very different looks. Yesterday I took half a day off and went to the christmas market with hubby after we did our christmas shopping, and I went for something completely else in my look, but I nevertheless liked how it looked (and it was hubby approved. He liked the eyes especially.) Well, anyways, I planned to do some warm reddish eyelook with a warm red lip. Then I did the eyes and it became glaringly clear that the lip wasn't going to happen, I was completely stumped for ideas and then I did the craziest thing. I wore VG Rihanna 2 over EL Wine pencil and it became a slightly frosty brown berry colour. I liked it. Very unusual, but nice.

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Light, Artdeco Mineral Concealer & Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, Perfect Topping to highlight, Strada to contour, Clinique Black Honey blush

  EYES: UDPP, Maybelline Browdrama (darkest colour),  Kiko e/s in 213 (that's the Marsala colour. A pic of it is floating around in this thread somewhere) all over the lid, Espresso in the crease and kid as a transition colour. Orb to highlight and Clinique lash doubling mascara.

  LIPS: Mac VG Rihanna 2 over EL Wine lip pencil.


  Today I had only really limited time to do my mu so I did the taupe eye and berry vampy lips thing.

  FACE: same as above, but with Lightscapade and Burberry Cameo blush. Had totally forgotten how much I love this.
  EYES: same as above, but with Nars Lhasa all over and a bit of Typographic to make it a bit smokier. Could have used a pop of colour on the lid.
  LIPS: Here's where the drama started.
  I so wanted to wear my YSL Glossy Stain in Violet Illusion, BUT! I applied it like I always do with the Glossy Stains (first one very thin coat, let it dry, apply another slightly thicker one) and it became horrible patchy. I had no time to remove it, dashed out of the door and was terribly self-conscous for the rest of the day (no other lip product could be unearthed from the depth of my handbag. Must have been a first.). Any ideas what happened? I never experienced that before whe wearing the Glossy Stains, I wore the coral one to my wedding last year and it was completely fine for the whole day. Maybe wearing Prep&Prime under it? Really, I was so disappointed!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 19, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Do so! We'll have fun with makeup and go to the christmas market and drink lots of Glühwein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Agreed, this is gorgeous Meddy. 
  because of you, I tried it today with Magnetic Appeal and my Laura mecier fan brush... um, it didn't show up. LOL  But your look is gorgeous!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 19, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Well, for me taupe is a mix of purple, brown and grey, so I just threw in Cloudy Afternoon!


  that reminds me i need to go through my stuff now that i'm home and find those taupes!

  the lip look you did sounds very nice. i like the idea of layering the current viva glam with other shades, especially since it's so frosty. seems appropriate with the wine tones...

  oh, and i was curious about art deco - is that a german brand, or something we north americans have access to as well?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 19, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *i have done something similar with a brightly coloured lipstick - my cats are white and fluffy...they were unimpressed with the lip marks in their fur! *
> 
> hope your headache goes away soon. i occasionally have headaches that don't go away after sleeps and stuff and i don't really know how to treat them.
> i ordered a gunner - it arrives on monday. looking forward to that!
> ...


 Cats are just cool...not much phases them.
   I just came across another Taupe ----MAC Metal X Cream Shadow, *Palladium* (Taupe)


----------



## aradhana (Dec 19, 2014)

so i went through my stuff and listed the taupes:



museum bronze pigment 	
sweet sienna pigment 	
prepped for glamour 	
satin taupe 	
moth brown 	
groundcover 	
groundwork paint pot 	
copperplate 	
magnetic fields 	
quarry 	
french grey 	
winterized 	
frost at midnight 	
cloudy afternoon 	
clarity 	
bossa blue 	
until dawn 	
night manoeuvres 	
stolen moment 	
silver dawn 	
superwatt 	
it's physical fluid line 	
solar bits - impassioned 	
solar bits - black ore 	
illamasqua empowered palette 	
illamasqua complement palette 	
the balm nude 'tude palette (sophisticated, selfish) 	
l'oreal infallible eyeshadow in bronze taupe 	
joe fresh eyeshadow - bronze 	
makeup for ever aqua cream 15 
 
  also, i was wondering whether any of the shades in the lady grey palette or the all woman palette would classify as taupe? it's too dark here for me to have a proper opinion at the moment!

  so i guess i am set for a whole month. i guess if i blend other shades in there i won't get bored. some of my taupes are blue, some beige, some purpley...


----------



## katred (Dec 19, 2014)

Have to head out shortly, but I thought I'd attempt a list of my taupes to join in the fun!

  Mac
  Satin Taupe (I actually have 2- one single and one in a palette)
  Keep Your Cool (I think this is a dark taupe)
  Cloudy Afternoon
  Silver Birch (could be called grey or taupe)
  Innuendo
  Mothbrown
  Tailor Grey
  Camel Coat
  Hypnotizing
  Hazy Day
  Remotely Grey
  Fall in Lust

  Nars
  Ashes to Ashes
  Grand Palais (grey taupe shade in duo)
  Lhasa

  Rouge Bunny Rouge
  Bohemian Waxwing
  Rain Dove
  Solstice Halcyon
  Sweet Dust Seriema
  Chronos palette
  Eclipse Eagle

  Chanel
  Harmonies du Soir
  Fauve
  Hasard
  Notorious (works as an eye shadow as well as a contour)

  Others
  Chantecaille- Sel
  Burberry- Pale Barley
  Guerlain- Les Fumes
  Guerlain- Les Bois de Rose
  Le Metier de Beauté Corinthian
  LMdB Icon
  UD Factory/ Mugshot/ Darkside (Naked 3)
  YSL Saharienne
  Armani ETK Rose Popilla (hard to categorize, but base is definitely taupe-ish)
  Armani ETK Pulp Fiction (pulls more grey on me, but I've heard it described as taupe)
  Hourglass Suede
  Edward Bess Storm

  There are probably more kicking around, especially in palettes where I tend to forget individual shades, but these are the ones I can
  I also just realized that I hadn't counted my pigments.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 19, 2014)

I just came to confess that I had a terrible no good very bad day and on the way home I bought 3 eyeshadow palettes: 2 MAC and 1 KvD.


----------



## katred (Dec 19, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I just came to confess that I had a terrible no good very bad day and on the way home I bought 3 eyeshadow palettes: 2 MAC and 1 KvD.


  Sorry to hear about your day Sage. I hope that your retail therapy helped a bit.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 19, 2014)

It did help, @katred. Now what would bring me all the way back to life would be if someone could tell me what kids movie the terrible (or is it horrible ) no good very bad day comes from. I have been saying it since I was a kid but now I don't remember from whence it came.  I will have 2 check my new palettes for taupe representation tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 19, 2014)

aradhana said:


> so i went through my stuff and listed the taupes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I totally forgot about Moth Brown, Copperplate & Stolen Moment!!!  I'll list mine on Saturday---it's been a long day






*Brains & Brawn*- (Midtone Taupe) in the All Woman quad
 *Camo* (Muted Grayish Taupe)  in the  MAC Carine RoitfeldJungle CamouflagePalette


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 19, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I will have 2 check my new palettes for taupe representation tomorrow.


 Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day!


----------



## katred (Dec 19, 2014)

sagehen said:


> It did help, @katred. Now what would bring me all the way back to life would be if someone could tell me what kids movie the terrible (or is it horrible ) no good very bad day comes from. I have been saying it since I was a kid but now I don't remember from whence it came.  I will have 2 check my new palettes for taupe representation tomorrow.


  It was a children's book: Alexander and the terrible horrible no good very bad day.   He's having a rotten time and keeps responding to his problems by saying "I think I'll move to Australia"


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 19, 2014)

katred said:


> He's having a rotten time and keeps responding to his problems by saying *"I think I'll move to Australia"*


 That's very funny!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I totally forgot about Moth Brown, Copperplate & Stolen Moment!!!  I'll list mine on Saturday---it's been a long day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So funny, I don't know the book, but when I went to school I said that to, all the time! It's even in the yearbook - 'most likely to move to Australia'!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Pretty! The blog is already live (the Marsala post should be up too) since last week (the link should take you directly to the blog now), the whole site will be hopefully live in Jan/Feb. We wanted to be live much earlier, but there's so much yet to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Friday's PurpleBerryVamp Lip Look*


*EYES:*
MAC* Quite Natural PP *as a base 
MAC *Tempting* single shadow, from lid to just beneath brow
Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond *Shimmer Brick to highlight brow & inner corners
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* to upper lash line

*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel* Perfection Lumiére* Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,MAC* Coffee Walnut* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Bobby Brown *Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick*
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Plum Attraction*(Burgundy)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose *lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 *Plum Variation* Aqua Crayon Lip Colour *21*
YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Grenat Satisfaction *(Burgundy*) 206*


 NAILS:
Dior *Rouge Garconne* 943 (Dark Burgundy)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Saturday's PurpleBerryVamp Lip Look*


*EYES:*
MAC* Quite Natural PP *as a base 
MAC *Tempting* single shadow, from lid to just beneath brow
Estée Lauder *Heat Wave* (Pale Gold Champagne) to highlight brow & inner corners
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* to upper lash line

*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel* Perfection Lumiére* VelvetFoundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,MAC* Coffee Walnut* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Estée Lauder *Heat Wave* (Pale Gold Champagne) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Jersey *(Mauve)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose *lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
NARS* Train Bleu lip pencil*
YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Grenat Satisfaction *(Burgundy*) 206*
Tom Ford *Black Dahlia*


 NAILS:
Dior *Rouge Garconne* 943 (Dark Burgundy)


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

Too many to multiquote!  I need to see if I got that All Woman quad. I declare it should have been getting more love from me. I skipped it then I think I got it at the CCO. (off to search - I need an inventory document for real)  Thanks ladies for your well wishes. I think it's just a bad reaction to the cold weather I have not had an asthma flare up since I left the east coast. I just do not look forward to the meds. Here's hoping my retail therapy did the trick. I will let y'all know when I have on a face lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Thanks ladies for your well wishes. I think it's just a bad reaction to the cold weather I have not had an asthma flare up since I left the east coast. I just do not look forward to the meds. *Here's hoping my retail therapy did the trick. I will let y'all know when I have on a face *lol.


    I hope you find it Sage.  I reach for All Woman quite often---it's just an easy palette to wear.








 to you having your face on!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

I DO have that quad! It looks to have been used just once. I love finding forgotten treasures in this thread!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

I hate to hear that you had a bad day, Sage. I hope that the eyeshadow palettes and yesterday being a Friday helped you feel better when you got home. I hope today is a better day!  





sagehen said:


> I just came to confess that I had a terrible no good very bad day and on the way home I bought 3 eyeshadow palettes: 2 MAC and 1 KvD.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I DO have that quad! It looks to have been used just once. *I love finding forgotten treasures in this thread!*


 I do too, Sage.  My most recent was MAC Stratus!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I hate to hear that you had a bad day, Sage. I hope that the eyeshadow palettes and yesterday being a Friday helped you feel better when you got home. I hope today is a better day!


 I hope you're feeling better, Meka!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

I went through my stash and wanted to list my taupe eyeshadows. It may give the extensive lists here a run for the money:  1. Superwatt 2. Matte taupe in coastal scents revealed palette 3. Shimmer taupe in coastal scents revealed palette  I know that was a lot to read. Lol. I'm going to pick up Satin Taupe and Nars Lhasa or Ashes to Ashes in the coming days. I realized that I've been looking at those Nars shadows for awhile but never pulled the trigger.   I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Meddy! I feel a little better. When my headache goes away, I think "yay, it is gone" and then it comes right back. lol. Luckily it isn't that bad right now. Just nagging.   Are you ready for the holidays? I think that I read that you celebrate Hanukkah and Christmas? I apologize if I have that wrong. Does your family have big celebrations? I'm supposed to travel to spend the holidays with my family. We are usually low key except we drink mimosas as soon as we get up with kids and are usually drunk by 9am. And by "we", I mean my sister and me. Everyone else drinks moderately. Lol.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]I hope you're feeling better, Meka!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]   Awwww.  I'm sorry you had a bad day Sage.  I see you sought a therapeutic remedy---makeup.  Good for you!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=800000]   [/COLOR][COLOR=800000][COLOR=660099]Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day[/COLOR]![/COLOR]


  Yes! I have been reborn!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Yes! I have been reborn!


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I went through my stash and wanted to list my taupe eyeshadows. It may give the extensive lists here a run for the money:  1. Superwatt 2. Matte taupe in coastal scents revealed palette 3. Shimmer taupe in coastal scents revealed palette  I know that was a lot to read. Lol. I'm going to pick up Satin Taupe and Nars Lhasa or Ashes to Ashes in the coming days. I realized that I've been looking at those Nars shadows for awhile but never pulled the trigger.   I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


  All three are must-haves IMO. They're complex enough the you can wear them on their own, or you can combine them with almost anything, because of their various undertones.   Today's look:  Eyes: Dior Cuir Cannage (played with different placement, although I still used all five shades) UD e/l Rockstar (dark shimmery purple) Hourglass Film Noir mascara  Cheeks: Hourglass Mood Exposure (warm plum- this blush is my new love. I can't get over how much I like it one my skin.) Hourglass Diffused Light (white with a touch of yellow)  Lips Rouge d'Armani Sheer 602 Black Lacquer (sheer grape)  I had intended to go the whole week without repeating a brand, but this is the second day in a row I wore Armani. Oops. I'm now realizing I have only one day left and about fifty shades I want to include. I have brunch with my inlaws tomorrow, so I can't go as crazy as I otherwise might. Probably no vamps.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=800000]I don't want to have to buy anymore taupe eyeshadow unless someone (side eye at Anneri) unless someone identifies one that's a must-have!![/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]      We're having a great weekend thanks, and hope you're able to get rid of that nagging headache to enjoy your's too!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=800000]I am totally ready for the holidays.  You are correct--we do celebrate Hanukkah which is in full swing--we had our candle lighting for the evening and will be[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]   having dinner soon.  [/COLOR][COLOR=800000]It's more work for me when the two holidays intercept, but somehow I manage to get it all done.  I enjoy it immensely, and yes, we go[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]   all out.  [/COLOR]   [COLOR=800000]  [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=A52A2A]​[/COLOR][COLOR=800000]Oh I'm coming to your place for Mimosas!!!  That sounds really good!!![/COLOR]  Quote:    :lmao:


  @meka72: drunk on mimosas? Girrrl...  Today's face:  FACE: silica powder/aloe vera primer Stila Natural Finish Oil Free foundation, H MAC Studio Finish concealer, NW40 under eyes, L'Oreal True Match pencil elsewhere silica powder to set concealer MAC Select Finish loose powder, NC 50 MAC powder blush, Animal Instincts  EYES: WnW Fergie eye primer, shimmer WnW e/s quint, Melrose at Night browbone shade on lid, lid shade on crease, definer to deepen outer v MAC kohl pecil, Feline, on top lash line Maybelline One by One mascara, blackest black Anastasia Dip Brow, Dark Brown  LIPS: Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick, Aria


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, drunk off mimosas. That's my drink of choice if I don't want to drink anything too strong but feel "nice." Otherwise, it is vodka and raspberry lemonade at home or jack Daniels and sprite when I'm out.  ETA: I wore revlon shameless lip stick yesterday instead of gunner or heroine. What's next week color?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

katred said:


> I had intended to go the whole week without repeating a brand, but this is the second day in a row I wore Armani. Oops. I'm now realizing I have only one day left and about fifty shades I want to include. I have brunch with my inlaws tomorrow, so I can't go as crazy as I otherwise might.* Probably no vamps.*


    I love that CC palette!!  I've heard all good things about HME. 
   This color week zipped right by.  I could go an entire month w/ease in terms of my stash---I think I'd start longing for other colors 1/2 way through.
   You mean to tell me you wouldn't wear Hautecore to you ILs.






Nor would I!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick, Aria


  Gorgeous lipstick Sage!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Yes, drunk off mimosas. That's my drink of choice if I don't want to drink anything too strong but feel "nice." Otherwise, it is vodka and raspberry lemonade at home or jack Daniels and sprite when I'm out.  ETA: I wore revlon shameless lip stick yesterday instead of gunner or heroine. What's next week color?


  Now, I like the other two drinks you mentioned...Oh before I forget the last row of the MAC Cool Neutrals x15 palette is a taupe wonderland. IJS. You know they have lowered the price too...  next week is pinks, no?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> ETA: I wore revlon shameless lip stick yesterday instead of gunner or heroine.* What's next week color?*


 Running to look now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...BRB


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 20, 2014)

trying to decide what vampy lip to wear out tonite... if I go out.




sagehen said:


> next week is pinks, no?


  have they? Nice!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

^^Instigator! That is my vote.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Color of the Week - *I expect  to throw in a red for Christmas Eve & Christmas Day
*December 22 - 28**Pinks/Mauves*
*MAC*
  All Fired Up (Bright Fuchsia) Retro Matte
  Angel (Soft Pink)
  Candy Yum-Yum (Neon Pink)
  Daddy’s Little Girl (Mid-tone Pink Violet)Archie’s Girls Collection
  Dear Diary (Bright Neon Pink)
Divine Choice (Midtonal Cool Pink Cream) Mineralize
  Embrace Me (Bright Fuchsia Cream) Fashion Sets 2013
Girl About Town (Bright Blue Fuchsia)
  Girl Next Door (Vivid Blue-Pink, Lustre) Archie’s Girls Collection
  Glamapuss (Soft Mauve)
  Haute Altitude (Midtone Blue Pink)
  Heart to Heart (Mid-tone Yellow-Pink)
  Impassioned (Amped-Up Fuchsia)
  Innocence Beware (Light Pink)
  Kinda Sexy (Neutral Pinky-Rose) 
  Kelly Yum Yum (Bright Blue Pink) Satin
*CHANEL*
*  Craquante* (Luminous Pink) *146*
 *Le Baiser* (Hot Pink) *54*
 *Viva* (Intense Fuchsia) *95*
*DIOR*
 *Darling* (Pink) 775
 *Deauville* (Pink) 671


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *trying to decide what vampy lip to wear out tonite... if I go out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What are your options??


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Katred! Now that I feel more comfortable with applying and wearing eyeshadow, I think I could pull off the right shade of taupe. I'll test the Nars shadows to ensure they don't look alike on my kids but otherwise, I'll probably pick them up before January 1.   I love Cuir Cannage! I might pull it out next week. Love your entire look!  





katred said:


> All three are must-haves IMO. They're complex enough the you can wear them on their own, or you can combine them with almost anything, because of their various undertones.   Today's look:  Eyes: Dior Cuir Cannage (played with different placement, although I still used all five shades) UD e/l Rockstar (dark shimmery purple) Hourglass Film Noir mascara  Cheeks: Hourglass Mood Exposure (warm plum- this blush is my new love. I can't get over how much I like it one my skin.) Hourglass Diffused Light (white with a touch of yellow)  Lips Rouge d'Armani Sheer 602 Black Lacquer (sheer grape)  I had intended to go the whole week without repeating a brand, but this is the second day in a row I wore Armani. Oops. I'm now realizing I have only one day left and about fifty shades I want to include. I have brunch with my inlaws tomorrow, so I can't go as crazy as I otherwise might. Probably no vamps.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> ^^Instigator! That is my vote.


 I have to see if I have that one!!!





Yay...I do.  I think you just picked my color for tomorrow!  Thanks Sage!!!  How pathetic that I didn't know if I had it!!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sage, I love how varied your makeup stash is. I have a Wnw palette that I've never used. Maybe I'll pull that out tomorrow and experiment.  I need to research the cool-neutral palette that you mentioned. I said that I could buy anymore eyeshadow palettes in 2014. Yeah...I'm buying the UD smoked palette because it is $20 on UD's website. How can I NOT buy that?  





sagehen said:


> @meka72: drunk on mimosas? Girrrl...  Today's face:  FACE: silica powder/aloe vera primer Stila Natural Finish Oil Free foundation, H MAC Studio Finish concealer, NW40 under eyes, L'Oreal True Match pencil elsewhere silica powder to set concealer MAC Select Finish loose powder, NC 50 MAC powder blush, Animal Instincts  EYES: WnW Fergie eye primer, shimmer WnW e/s quint, Melrose at Night browbone shade on lid, lid shade on crease, definer to deepen outer v MAC kohl pecil, Feline, on top lash line Maybelline One by One mascara, blackest black Anastasia Dip Brow, Dark Brown  LIPS: Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick, Aria





sagehen said:


> Now, I like the other two drinks you mentioned...Oh before I forget the last row of the MAC Cool Neutrals x15 palette is a taupe wonderland. IJS. You know they have lowered the price too...  next week is pinks, no?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Sage, I love how varied your makeup stash is. I have a Wnw palette that I've never used. Maybe I'll pull that out tomorrow and experiment.  I need to research the cool-neutral palette that you mentioned. I said that I could buy anymore eyeshadow palettes in 2014. Yeah...I'm buying the UD smoked palette because it is $20 on UD's website. How can I NOT buy that?


  A nice taupe in the Silent Treatment trio. That is all.  I bought the UD palette as well. For that reason, I had 2 of the shades, but $20? I mean, what could I do?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal, thanks for reminding me next week's theme! Like you, I will wear red on Christmas day, probably Guerlain Rouge Parade or Mac RiRi Woo. But then KVD Underage Red is another fave.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Meka, I was thinking the same thing.  Sage has products I've never heard of, and a very diverse stash too!!  Then again, I find that about you too Meka!!!
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> 
> 
> ...


   YES.  You're correct!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm going to check out cvs and Walgreens for this, tomorrow or Monday.   





sagehen said:


> A nice taupe in the Silent Treatment trio. That is all.  I bought the UD palette as well. For that reason, I had 2 of the shades, but $20? I mean, what could I do?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Medgal, thanks for reminding me next week's theme! Like you, I will wear red on Christmas day, probably *Guerlain Rouge Parade *or Mac RiRi Woo. *But then KVD Underage Red is another fave.*






I'm wearing a winter white outfit Christmas Day and I think Rouge Parade definitely fits the bill for setting it off nicely.  You could wear one Christmas Eve & the other Christmas day.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal, I need to stay out of that Chanel spring thread. I was just going to get a lipstick and a gloss. I've since added the blush. I've preordered the skincare trio (le jour, la/le nuit and le weekend). I need to saddown!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

I am going for the following next week:  MAC No Faux Pas MAC Girl About Town MAC Full Fuchsia LimeCrime Pink Velvet  I will also substitute red on Christmas DAy.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 20, 2014)

We are taking family pics on the 26th and I have to put a lot of thought into my makeup and clothing. I think I'm going neutral for the eyes but don't know if I want to do a classic red lip or a neutral lip. I'd hate to look back on those pics and wonder "what the hell was I thinking?!?!" Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> *Medgal, I need to stay out of that Chanel spring thread*. I was just going to get a lipstick and a gloss. I've since added the blush. I've preordered the skincare trio (le jour, la/le nuit and le weekend). I need to saddown!







Meka, when I first saw that collection I said I should just select 'Buy the Entire Collection' an option on
   the Chanel web site.  It's 22 items and just over $800.  Trouble for sure.  Well I didn't buy the entire 
   collection but pretty close.  I need to go sit in a corner somewhere!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I will also substitute red on Christmas DAy.


    I need to think a little bit about my selections.  Sometimes I go by the mood I'm in.  Maybe I'll select and 
   reserve the right to change my mind If my mood dictates.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]   I need to think a little bit about my selections.  Sometimes I go by the mood I'm in.  Maybe I'll select and[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]   reserve the right to change [/COLOR][COLOR=800000]my [/COLOR][COLOR=800000]mind If my mood dictates.[/COLOR]


  That is what I do. I may wake up and feel like Stila Fiery one day - who knows?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

meka72 said:


> We are taking family pics on the 26th and I have to put a lot of thought into my makeup and clothing. I think I'm going neutral for the eyes but don't know if I want to do a classic red lip or a neutral lip. I'd hate to look back on those pics and wonder "what the hell was I thinking?!?!" Lol.


  I think classic red Meka.  It's classic so you'll look back and say. "Now wasn't I looking beautiful in my classic red lipstick."


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> That is what I do. I may wake up and feel like Stila Fiery one day - who knows?


  So I'm normal then!!!  Hubs just said, "oh I wouldn't go that far."


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800000]So I'm normal then!!!  Hubs just said, "oh I wouldn't go that far."  [/COLOR]:haha:


  LOL  OOH I am over 1500 posts! Does this mean anything other than yay me?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OOH I am over 1500 posts!* Does this mean anything* other than yay me?






  on 1500.  You interact & contribute!   YAY Sage!!!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 21, 2014)

Go Sage! Go Sage!  I was trying to make a gif of an old MC Hammer video but it was a fail. So imagine me channelling Hammer while saying "Go Sage! Go Sage!"  http://youtu.be/akVWFiptGNY


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2014)

sagehen said:


> ^^Instigator! That is my vote.


  I wore instagator for the first time during this challenge.  I LOVE IT!  I was surprised it was very smooth. 
  I have my list of what I wore somewhere around here. I'll have to post them later.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Kinda Sexy (Neutral Pinky-Rose)     Kelly Yum Yum (Bright Blue Pink) Satin
> *CHANEL*
> *  Craquante* (Luminous Pink) *146*
> *Le Baiser* (Hot Pink) *54*
> ...


  so how do you have  your inventory list set up? I imagine,   it's an excel spread sheet with brand, name, type, color.... something like that right? Instead of creating my own can you just send me yours, I can delete what I don't have, or use it as a template of stuff I have to get ;-)


----------



## meka72 (Dec 21, 2014)

PP, I don't know what it says that I introduced my daughter to mimosas AND vodka and raspberry lemonade. Lol.   I'm thinking about getting my daughter some NYX stuff to create a nude lip. I need to do some research.


----------



## katred (Dec 21, 2014)

meka72 said:


> PP, I don't know what it says that I introduced my daughter to mimosas AND vodka and raspberry lemonade. Lol.   I'm thinking about getting my daughter some NYX stuff to create a nude lip. I need to do some research.


  I think it says "best mom ever". Better she gets them through you than anyone else.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Aria is pretty!  I'm about to make a NYX online order...    What should I get? I looking a pencils of course, and the Matte Lip creams...   I always forget how awesome those are. Have you gotten bit by the colour pop bug yet?


  I have not gotten the Color Pop or Dose of Color bugs yet. Trying to ignore those threads lol.  I think you should try a couple of the NYX Wicked lipsticks, a couple of Macaron lipsticks and the following:  Lip Pencils in Toast, Y2K, Ever, Chestnut, Mahogany, Cabernet, Espresso, Bloom, Purple Rain, Hot Red, Nude Truffle, Pure Red Slide on Eye Pencils in Gunmetal, Esmeralda, Tropical Green Matte Lipsticks in Alabama, Perfect Red, Eden, Aria Siren, Sweet Pink, Shocking Pink, Whipped Caviar, Nude, Indie Flick Round Lipsticks in Medusa, Fire, Shiva, Eros, Snow White, Perfect Red, Chic Red, Femme, Haute Melon, Chaos, Gardenia, Gem Soft Matte Lip Creams in Copenhagen, Transylvania, Amsterdam, Monte Carlo, San Paulo, Ibiza, Morrocco Eyebrow Gel (supposedly a good dupe for the MUFE gel) Doll Eyes mascara


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2014)

katred said:


> I think it says "best mom ever". Better she gets them through you than anyone else.


  I was going to say that. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Doll Eyes mascara


  UM that list  LOL 

I have to get a few more toast, I hate I missed their 40% off sale.  I had Copenhagen on my list,a nd I think Monte Carlo already.  I would NEVER be able to spit out that many names from any line.  impressive. LOL 

I didn't know we had a dose of color thread.  I think they had a restock I'm happy I missed. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Dec 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> UM that list  LOL    I have to get a few more toast, I hate I missed their 40% off sale.  I had Copenhagen on my list,a nd I think Monte Carlo already.  I would NEVER be able to spit out that many names from any line.  impressive. LOL    I didn't know we had a dose of color thread.  I think they had a restock I'm happy I missed. LOL


  I am glad too. I am out of storage space. I am going to hardcore use things next year and shop my stash with each challenge here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I wore instagator for the first time during this challenge.  I LOVE IT!  I was surprised it was very smooth.
> I have my list of what I wore somewhere around here. I'll have to post them later.


   I was going to wear it today but I got to SIN first.  Oh well, next time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Aria is pretty!  I'm about to make a NYX online order...    What should I get? I looking a pencils of course, and the Matte Lip creams...   I always forget how awesome those are. Have you gotten bit by the colour pop bug yet?
> 
> yes to the Vodka Lemonade! YES!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I am glad too. I am out of storage space. I am going to hardcore use things next year and *shop my stash with each challenge here*.


    Sounds like a great plan, and instead of buying new to fit into the challenge, repeat or substitute a lipstick or whatever.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG...you just totally reminded me about the Dior Fluid sticks that I have...one orange, Artifice and one bright coral, Pandore.  I never liked wearing them
> on their own.  I think they perform better for me over lipstick.  Thanks for the reminder!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooooh, I've been looking at Artifice on and off... I only swatched the Fluid sticks when they first came out and I don't remember if I liked it... I thought it might lean more red than orange on me... I wanted to swatch it, but forgot to do it yesterday when I walked by the Dior Counter. At first I thought they were a total miss, but after wearing mine a few times it seemed to apply much better. Mirage is in my purse as an easy/neutral lip product that I feel goes with everything when I'm running late.

  Btw, I bought Gipsy yesterday and I love it! It's a very nice orange. I really wish there were more orange lipsticks on the market. I really wanted to get Gaetane (16), but it was out of stock again!

  I'm so behind on this thread... lol better catch-up!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I have been so out of the loop for the past half week but I have been rocking my PurpleBerryVamp lips lol. I see we're over into Pinks and Mauves this week so I'll be on that train from tomorrow as I wore MAC's Fixed on Drama today for work lol. I hope everyone is good and is enjoying the pre-holiday excitement.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Ooooh, I've been looking at Artifice on and off... I only swatched the Fluid sticks when they first came out and I don't remember if I liked it... I thought it might lean more red than orange on me... I wanted to swatch it, but forgot to do it yesterday when I walked by the Dior Counter. At first I thought they were a total miss, but after wearing mine a few times it seemed to apply much better. Mirage is in my purse as an easy/neutral lip product that I feel goes with everything when I'm running late.
> 
> Btw, I bought Gipsy yesterday and I love it! It's a very nice orange. I really wish there were more orange lipsticks on the market. I really wanted to get Gaetane (16), but it was out of stock again!
> 
> I'm so behind on this thread... lol better catch-up!!!






*Hi Mango.  Welcome home!!!  I don't wear gloss on bare lips so I'm not a good judge for anyone who prefers to wear it that way.  I did try the Dior Fluid sticks on bare lips because I thought* *they might be more like a liquid lipstick, but quickly found they are not.  I do wear them over lipstick and enjoy them more that way.*

*In the YSL Baby Doll Kiss and blush line, there are two oranges that are nice:  Corail Affranchi *(Med Orange) *07 and **Orange Fougueux* (Dark Orange) *04*
*I'm glad you love Gipsy!!  Like you, I remain on the hunt fro my perfect HG orange lipstick!!!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Shars said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been so out of the loop for the past half week but I have been rocking my PurpleBerryVamp lips lol. I see we're over into Pinks and Mauves this week so I'll be on that train from tomorrow as I wore MAC's Fixed on Drama today for work lol. I hope everyone is good and is enjoying the pre-holiday excitement.






High there Shars.   Good to see you in 'Theme Land" and glad to hear you're rocking​  the weekly colors.  I happen to love FOD and went through great lengths to find one when it launched.  Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 22, 2014)

Nothing to report really - I didn't wear any makeup for the weekend and today but some lipgloss! Was very astonished actually when I realized that that I used up a Guerlain lipgloss! I nearly never use up makeup items other than mascara, powder, concealer and so on so I'm quite happy! Gives me a reason to buy a nice lipstick or something.   Meddy, happy Hanukkah! Hope you had a good time.  Meka, I'll take a page from your book and will start Christmas with some mimosas. We have that big family gathering thing that I always find quite exhausting so I hope that'll help with that!   Other than that I've booked a massage at the hotel spa where we're staying over Christmas and I've also an appointment at the hairdresser which I'm really looking forward to! Much needed, too. And I packed too much makeup to take with me (one of the reasons for that is the theme month!!!) but what else is new?!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 22, 2014)

I just want to report the challenge part of my face:  MAC Vino liner, Good Kisser lipstick (think ombre), with KvD Valentine in the center for some sparkle. Yes, I am sitting at my desk at work like this lol!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 22, 2014)

No reason not to wear a spectacular colour like this at work sage! I totally love Good Kisser (my only bright pink!) and have to wear it again!


----------



## katred (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Hanukkah to all who are celebrating!   I could have kept on with purpleberryvamp for another week at least. I cannot tell a lie: last night I bought Guerlain Geraldine thinking it would be a really nice colour to try out this week. I opted to start with it. Lovely medium pink, not quite as cool as I'd believed (which is a good thing for me, as very cool pinks are tricky).


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

katred said:


> I could have kept on with purpleberryvamp for another week at least. I cannot tell a lie: last night I bought Guerlain Geraldine thinking it would be a really nice colour to try out this week. I opted to start with it. Lovely medium pink, not quite as cool as I'd believed (which is a good thing for me, as very cool pinks are tricky).


    Thank you Katred.  Happy holidays to you, as well!!!
   I agree----I could have kept going too.  maybe we should make it two weeks when we start over in the 
   New Year.  Geraldine is my absolute favorite medium pink lipstick!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

MONDAY's *PINK to MAUVE & EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN *Lip Look

*EYES:*
MACChanelIllusion D’ Ombre,* Impulsion *(Pastel Pink) 93as a base 
Chanel e/s Quad, *Tissé Paris #238* from the spring 2015 collex, RÊVERIE PARISIENNE
     Intense Rose from lid to just beneath brow
    Slate Gray to crease, outer vee & lower lash-line
    Delicate Rose to transition
    Sheer Ivory to highlight brow
Estée Lauder *Crystal Baby * (Soft Pink() to highlight brow & inner corners
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* to upper lash line

*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel* Perfection Lumiére* Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,MAC* Coffee Walnut* to contour, set w/ Guerlain *Terra Cotta Bronzing* Powder
Estée Lauder *Heat Wave* (Pale Gold Champagne) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush,*Pink Explosion*
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose *lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel* Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer

Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense*, Badine *(Fresh Rose) *154* 

NAILS:

 Dior *Darling* (Pink) 653


----------



## aradhana (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> MONDAY's *PINK to MAUVE & EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN *Lip Look


  stunning! you look absolutely radiant.



  so i started responding to a bunch of posts yesterday night but then i got sidetracked, and now they are all lost. anyway, i'm too lazy to go back so i'll start back here!


  today i did not wear any lipstick since i was going for a very long dentist appointment (a crown!), i just didn't see the point. yesterday i did wear ellis faas L104. It might qualify as more of a berry than a pink!

  i liked my saturday look quite a bit - i used the lady grey eyeshadow quad over dark envy fluid line as a base. it brought out a lot of green in the grey shade. i paired that with NARS sin blush. i started out the day with ultramarine pink lipstick, but ended up wiping it off because it somehow seemed too intense!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i just recently started adding colour descriptions to my spreadsheet after hearing about medgal's inventory. i think it's a great way to remember what colour things are...especially when they only have a number, not even a name!!!
> 
> 
> stunning! you look absolutely radiant.
> ...


 I started my system but I couldn't read the tiny print on the lipstick tubes, hence I label everything when I get it and I couldn't remember product details.  
Thank you for the compliment.  The look i s much brighter IRL.  I love the Chanel spring collection.

   I've just recently started hearing the name Ellis Faas, related to highlighters.  I looked at that lipstick and wow!!!!!  It's gorgeous.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I started my system but I couldn't read the tiny print on the lipstick tubes, hence I label everything when I get it and I couldn't remember product details.
> Thank you for the compliment.  The look i s much brighter IRL.  I love the Chanel spring collection.
> 
> I've just recently started hearing the name Ellis Faas, related to highlighters.  I looked at that lipstick and wow!!!!!  It's gorgeous.


i recently read that they have highlighters, but have yet to check them out. ellis faas seems to have disappeared from my local sephora - but i don't know if it's still available online? i had kind of been meaning to pick up another lipstick and maybe a blush from them at some point, so i hope they haven't become accessible only from their website...

  i have two of their lip products, both of which i like. i think the shade range was meant to be universally flattering and i'd say it seems pretty true. combined with the formula, it makes the lip colour look like its part of your face, and not so much something that was applied.

  i like how that pink explosion blush looks in your picture - i was also reading about it on karen's blog...very tempting indeed since it looks so pretty!


----------



## katred (Dec 22, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i recently read that they have highlighters, but have yet to check them out. ellis faas seems to have disappeared from my local sephora - but i don't know if it's still available online? i had kind of been meaning to pick up another lipstick and maybe a blush from them at some point, so i hope they haven't become accessible only from their website...  i have two of their lip products, both of which i like. i think the shade range was meant to be universally flattering and i'd say it seems pretty true. combined with the formula, it makes the lip colour look like its part of your face, and not so much something that was applied.  i like how that pink explosion blush looks in your picture - i was also reading about it on karen's blog...very tempting indeed since it looks so pretty!


  I was sad when they moved them out of Sephora. You can buy direct from their web site and their customer service is great. I was actually planning to order one of their new highlighters. Their formulas are always worth a look, I think. I have a couple of their lipsticks and a few eyeshadows as well.   Now that I think of it, I have a nice, bright fuchsia from Ellis that isn't getting enough love...


----------



## aradhana (Dec 23, 2014)

katred said:


> Now that I think of it, I have a nice, bright fuchsia from Ellis that isn't getting enough love...


i wonder why they weren't successful at sephora? come to think of it, have they ever been reviewed by temptalia or karen? maybe some blog visibility would have helped...

  i only ended up getting the two lipsticks. maybe eventually i will order an eyeshadow or blush, since they look pretty nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i recently read that they have highlighters, but have yet to check them out. ellis faas seems to have disappeared from my local sephora - but i don't know if it's still available online? i had kind of been meaning to pick up another lipstick and maybe a blush from them at some point, so i hope they haven't become accessible only from their website...
> 
> i have two of their lip products, both of which i like. i think the shade range was meant to be universally flattering and i'd say it seems pretty true. combined with the formula, it makes the lip colour look like its part of your face, and not so much something that was applied.
> 
> i like how that pink explosion blush looks in your picture - i was also reading about it on karen's blog...very tempting indeed since it looks so pretty!


 I first heard about them in the Highlighter Addicts Anonymous thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

​I hesitate to jump in if the brand is being phased out.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I hesitate to jump in if the brand is being phased out.


i'm not sure it's being phased out completely - just removed from sephora. the highlighters have come out very recently, following (by some time i think) the withdrawal from sephora.

  i don't think it's a bad sign to leave sephora, but it just makes them harder to access. similar to the situation with illamasqua...it makes swatching difficult when you only have access online!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i'm not sure it's being phased out completely - just removed from sephora. *the highlighters have come out very recently, following (by some time i think) the withdrawal from sephora.*
> 
> i don't think it's a bad sign to leave sephora, but it just makes them harder to access. similar to the situation with illamasqua...it makes swatching difficult when you only have access online!


  The buzz about the highlighters is quite good----I'm still eager to see them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

I defected to REDS on Tuesday--------Rouge Parade Lipstick & lip gloss---both are to die for.   I wore a gold neutral eye look and Chanel Phenix NP ( orange-red)


----------



## sagehen (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]I defected to REDS on Tuesday--------Rouge Parade Lipstick & lip gloss---both are to die for.   I wore a gold neutral eye look and Chanel Phenix NP ( orange-red)[/COLOR]


  Since you confessed, I will confess to wearing green lipstick today. With neutral eyes and bronzer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Since you confessed,* I will confess to wearing green lipstick today.* With neutral eyes and bronzer.













 I thought we agreed that *tradition trumps theme*





I'll be pink again on Wednesday for the last night of Hanukkah, but I'm all red again on Thursday!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: :lol:   [COLOR=EE82EE] I thought we agreed that *tradition trumps theme*:shock: I'll be pink again on Wednesday for the last night of Hanukkah, but I'm all red again on Thursday![/COLOR]


 Oh good! I was planning to wear red/berry lips today and tomorrow for Christmas parties...then back to pinks it will be.  Actually yesterday I tossed three lip products. Bobbi brown lipstick in heather buff (it had gone rancid), a rimmel lippie that looks horrible on me, and a lip/cheek stain by Clinique from...15 years ago. I think it was time. Lol  It felt good to purge a few items albeit there is still a helluva lot in my collection. I was wondering if any of you might be interested in trying to go through our entire collection of lip products? I know for some it will take a year (or more)... I probably need a half year, but I find that even with our theme challenges, there are still many shades that haven't seem the light of day for a while.  I'm not sure how to structure it, but I was thinking even alphabetically could be okay...


----------



## Anneri (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd love to do that Aradhana! Count me in!  I've been to the spa and the hairdresser and did my nails and my mu, so now I've just to dress and go to dinner!  Have a very happy christmas everybody!!!  Oh, mu of today is build around the Harmonie du Soir quad with At Dusk quad. I wore Cherry Glaze for tea, but don't know yet if I'll do another red later.


----------



## katred (Dec 24, 2014)

[@]aradhana[/@] That's a great idea! I'm afraid I'd fall into the "would take the better part of a year" category, but I think it's high time that I forced myself to go through the entire collection. In theory it would also stop me from buying new colours until the challenge was over. In theory.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I'm not sure how to structure it, but I was thinking even alphabetically could be okay...


    Absolutely!!!  We never intended for this process to be restrictive.  I'm pink today, the last day of hanukkah but my nails are red and I'm wearing red lips 
   tomorrow.  I love this idea too...especially since I have my lipsticks cataloged alphabetically, by brand and MAC specifically by color.  My lipsticks are 
   stored by color, all brands, so they're easier to access.  I could even alternate my brands during  a year long challenge.  What about repeats???  Perhaps
   discouraged but not forbidden??????  I like it because it's not color specific.....my mood or outfit gets to determine that, as long as it's a different lipstick.  

     Okay we're on!!!!   For anyone who wants to participate, we will implement Aradhana's  idea to* wear a different lipstick everyday for a year.*  This 
     challenge is not color specific and the only condition is that we wear a different lipstick everyday!!!  This could be hard because we all have favorites 
     (& I just purchased *6* new lippies) and new loves that we like to repeat.





            So, we start* THURSDAY, JANUARY 1, 2015              *




  I think I'll keep a running list and/or just enter the lipstick on my calendar, and then put the actual lipstick in a pretty basket that will now become my _2015 you've been used __lipstick basket._


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

katred said:


> @aradhana That's a great idea! I'm afraid I'd fall into the "would take the better part of a year" category, but I think it's high time that I forced myself to go through the entire collection. In theory it would also stop me from buying new colours until the challenge was over.* In theory.*






I think I could go a year and a half.  I can't promise that some aggressive new lipstick won't force its way into my online shopping cart either.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh, mu of today is build around the Harmonie du Soir quad with At Dusk quad. I wore Cherry Glaze for tea, but don't know yet if I'll do another red later.


 ​I'm in too Anneri!!!  It will be a nice change for us, and totally not colored confined.  I always  feel like I needed two weeks at the end of a color challenge 
   and within this challenges I tend to use the same favorite lipsticks because I know I only have a week in which to use them.

   It sounds like you're having an amazing time----Enjoy.  MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## sagehen (Dec 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=EE82EE]I think I could go a year and a half.  *I can't promise that some aggressive new lipstick won't force its way into my online shopping cart either*.[/COLOR]:shock:


  See, the bolded is where I might get in trouble lol. But I would love to try this year challenge and we can work that with our monthly challenges along the way since it's not color specific. I can't wait to see some of the loved but forgotten shades people pick out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> See, the bolded is where I might get in trouble lol. But I would love to try this year challenge and we can work that with our monthly challenges along the way since it's not color specific. I can't wait to see some of the loved but forgotten shades people pick out!


    Well it hasn't started yet Sage.  Another Chanel lipstick jumped into my cart Wednesday night.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I think this will definitely encourage me to stumble on some long forgotten loves!!!
     Merry Christmas Sage!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you medgal and everyone in this thread who celebrates!


----------



## katred (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all those who are celebrating. Anyone get any beauty booty under the tree?   I haven't had as much of a chance to post full looks for punk week, but I have been sticking with the plan. Thus far, my choices have been:  Guerlain Geraldine Armani rouge ecstasy Dolci Bite Beauty "Flora Mundi" (custom colour made for me) Guerlain Gladys (I love this so much, it was worth departing from my tradition of holiday Reds)  EDIT: Sorry I'm so late on this, but I remembered that someone had asked about photos of the purple/ pink eye look I did during purpleberryvamp week. The photos aren't great (we have so little light these days that it's difficult to get the camera to focus at times), but this does give an idea of the placement. It's the Guerlain Attrape-Coeur palette combined with Mac Sushi flower. All the details are on the lip week post on my blog (see link in my signature).


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 25, 2014)

Very pretty.  No booty but gift cards lol.   No lippie yesterday  xmas eve ha D to work super early. On Christmas  I was in the bed all day with a migraine and sinus pain all day. My whole head hurt. And I missed our dress up dinner.  But get this I was more concerned about work Friday because I can't work like this but we are in our season  where we can't take days off idk what to do. Head still hurts.  I hate having to debate this.    I'm down for whatever challenge.  I'm happy to say I've purged so much the last few Months  I Prolly have 5 months worth of lipsticks.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 26, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon. It sucks to not feel well and not be able to take any sick days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

katred said:


>


   Merry Christmas Hatred  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you had an amazing day!!! Beautiful!!!!!  I love this entire look!!
   I wore pink lips Wednesday-----my new Guerlain 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color, *Gourmandise* M71 (fuchsia) and I love it.
   Christmas day I wore Guerlain *Rouge Parade **lipstick & Rouge Parade lip gloss-*--perfect reds for me.  
   No beauty booty under the tree but I did just get nearly the entire Chanel spting 2015 collection and just prior to this post I ordered
   3 items from the Guerlain spring collection.  I don't require Christmas gifts...everyday is like Christmas for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm down for whatever challenge. I'm happy to say I've purged so much the last few Months I Prolly have 5 months worth of lipsticks.


 I hope you feel better Pretty!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you feel better Pretty!!!!!


  thank you ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> thank you ladies!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 27, 2014)

pretty look kate! i like that you've got your custom blended colour. i noticed the other day that bite have that service available and was thinking i would love to try it out. did it take long to have done? fun process?

  hope you are all having a great holiday season!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 27, 2014)

OK, I have not made it out of the house yet...  FACE: Laura Mercier Oil-Free Supreme Foundation, Toffee Bronze (can't wait to finish this...) LA Girl HD Pro concealer, Fawn under eyes, Chestnut on dark areas NYX Set It and Don't Fret It powder, medium dark City Color Contour Kit to bronze and highlight (WOC, leave this alone. the highlight does not show up on anyone darker than NC35, and it is ashy. whose idea was it for a matte white powder for a highlight in a kit that is supposed to be "universal"?) MAC powder blush, Animal Instinct  EYES: ELDW cream e/s, Cafe Au Lait Too Faced Natural Eye Palette, Erotica on lid, Velvet Revolver in crease, Sexpresso in outer v, Silk Teddy under browbone NYX gel e/l, Scarlette (blackened brown) ABH Dipbrow, Dk Brown/Auburn mix MAybelline One By One mascara, Blackest Black  LIPS: NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream, Addis Ababa (I need a new one - I am hoping a new one would have the formula that NYX made with the new shades)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> cool! i'm excited guys! i'm not sure i'll make it through a year with my collection, but wherever i get to is fine. i think it's ok to repeat, or take breaks to work in new stuff or whatever...it's just for fun!
> pretty look kate! i like that you've got your custom blended colour. i noticed the other day that bite have that service available and was thinking i would love to try it out. did it take long to have done? fun process?
> hope you are all having a great holiday season!
> I agree!  *Repeats should be allowed* for whatever reason the participant deems necessary, after all,
> ...


 City Color Contour Kit to bronze and highlight
​I had to look this one up Sage---I've never heard of it.  I'm wondering if the formula is the issue, because
  I'm not light and I'm able to wear two Chanel highlighters that are white.  Actually they look stark white.

 Animal instinct is very pretty and Addis Ababa is WOW gorgeous!!!  Sounds like a really pretty pink look
 Sage!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

Like Sage, I returned to pink---We have just one more pink day left.




SATURDAY's *PINK to MAUVE & EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN* Lip Look
_I wore the same e/s quad as Monday put placed the shadows differently, for totally different look._

*EYES:*
MAC* Blackground *Paint Potas a base 
Chanel e/s Quad, *Tissé Paris #238* from the spring 2015 collex, RÊVERIE PARISIENNE
 *  Slate Gray* to lids over Blackground & to lower lash line
 *Intense Rose* to crease
* Delicate Rose* to transition
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby * (Soft Pink() to highlight brow & inner corners

*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Guerlain *Terracotta Joli Teint* Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MACProSculpting Cream,MAC* Coffee Walnut* to contour, set w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Filmstar Bronze & Glow* to set
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to highlight facial high planes   
Tom Ford *Wicked* *06* (Raspberry Pink) Blush
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose *lightly dusted over entire face

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Luminous Matte, *La Diva* (Electric Pink) *44*

NAILS:

 Dior *Darling* (Pink) 653


----------



## sagehen (Dec 27, 2014)

Medgal you have me intrigued by this Estee Lauder gelee. I am going to google this.  You are right about the formula (and quality, frankly) of the white highlighter being an issue.  I only grabbed the palette because it is made by a local company and they had a warehouse sale. I saw this product and remembered some blogger mentioning it. No good. Passing on to my sister. I will also take any further advice from said blogger with a grain of salt.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

sagehen said:


> You are right about the formula (and quality, frankly) of the white highlighter being an issue. I only grabbed the palette because it is made by a local company and they had a warehouse sale. I saw this product and remembered some blogger mentioning it. No good. Passing on to my sister. *I will also take any further advice from said blogger with a grain of salt.*


 The biggest mistake Estée Lauder ever made was making the gelees limited edition!
   You made me crack up about  the blogger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's nothing truer in makeup than, 'one size does not fit all, or even most.'


----------



## sagehen (Dec 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]*The biggest mistake Estée Lauder ever made was making the gelees limited edition!*[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   You made me crack up about  the blogger:lol: There's nothing truer in makeup than, 'one size does not fit all, or even most.'[/COLOR]


  from your keyboard to their ears!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Like Sage, I returned to pink---We have just one more pink day left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ooh La Diva looks incredible!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds very pretty! actually i'm glad to see you refer to this too faced palette - i've kinda been wondering how their stuff would fare on darker skin tones. i've been using their eyeshadow primer for years, but haven't branched out to any of their other products, and most of the reviews i've read online are from light to medium skin toned people. i was mostly interested in this palette and the chocolate bar one, since i keep hearing so many great things about it...
> 
> *ooh La Diva looks incredible!!*


    Thanks Aradhana-------I call it Chanel's Candy Yum Yum.


----------



## Shars (Dec 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds very pretty! actually i'm glad to see you refer to this too faced palette - i've kinda been wondering how their stuff would fare on darker skin tones. i've been using their eyeshadow primer for years, but haven't branched out to any of their other products, and most of the reviews i've read online are from light to medium skin toned people. i was mostly interested in this palette and the chocolate bar one, since i keep hearing so many great things about it...
> 
> ooh La Diva looks incredible!!


  They have a bronzer called Sun Bunny that is a beautiful highlight on darker skin tones. I quite like their eyeshadows as well and prefer their primer to Urban Decay's.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

Shars said:


> They have a bronzer called Sun Bunny that is a beautiful highlight on darker skin tones. I quite like their eyeshadows as well and* prefer their primer to Urban Decay's.*


    I'll need a new primer soon---perhaps I'll look into the Too Faced Shadow Insurance!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll need a new primer soon---perhaps I'll look into the Too Faced Shadow Insurance!!!


  Sephora always has little sets with the smaller sized version which have enough to last a good few months. What I prefer about the Too Faced Shadow Insurance is that it's strong enough to help my eyeshadow last ALL day (and I tend to have 12 hour days by the time I take my makeup off at night) but it doesn't interfere with blending. I find the Urban Decay Primer Potion interferes with blending sometimes.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 27, 2014)

aradhana said:


> sounds very pretty! actually i'm glad to see you refer to this too faced palette - i've kinda been wondering how their stuff would fare on darker skin tones. i've been using their eyeshadow primer for years, but haven't branched out to any of their other products, and most of the reviews i've read online are from light to medium skin toned people. i was mostly interested in this palette and the chocolate bar one, since i keep hearing so many great things about it...


  Well, this is an older version of the palette on the shelf now. Three of the shades have been replaced by new ones and I think I might like the new version more. The transition shade seems more WOC friendly and the glitter bomb shade has been changed out too. The thing I dislike about TooFaced palettes is the huge pans of colors that are too light for me to use. The darker shades are the ones I would use. I have 3 Too Faced palettes: I got one in a swap and two on super discounts at a Nordstrom Rack. One of the palettes had ZERO wear time and several shades broke out of it. That was my first palette and it was a bad. The other two palettes, my only complaint is the issue with the huge pans of the light shades, although the shades could definitely be more vibrant/pigmented. I definitely have to pack it on. I would never pay full price for a TooFaced palette for these reasons, but I am thinking of using a gc I got for Christmas for the SemiSweet palette. That is as far as I plan to venture into TooFaced.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Well, this is an older version of the palette on the shelf now. Three of the shades have been replaced by new ones and I think I might like the new version more. The transition shade seems more WOC friendly and the glitter bomb shade has been changed out too. The thing I dislike about TooFaced palettes is the huge pans of colors that are too light for me to use. The darker shades are the ones I would use. I have 3 Too Faced palettes: I got one in a swap and two on super discounts at a Nordstrom Rack. One of the palettes had ZERO wear time and several shades broke out of it. That was my first palette and it was a bad. The other two palettes, my only complaint is the issue with the huge pans of the light shades, although the shades could definitely be more vibrant/pigmented. I definitely have to pack it on. I would never pay full price for a TooFaced palette for these reasons, but I am thinking of using a gc I got for Christmas for the SemiSweet palette. That is as far as I plan to venture into TooFaced.


   I don't have the SemiSweet palette but I've heard good things about it Sage.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 27, 2014)

Shars said:


> They have a bronzer called Sun Bunny that is a beautiful highlight on darker skin tones. I quite like their eyeshadows as well and prefer their primer to Urban Decay's.
> cool i will check out the bronzer.  i also prefer their primer to UD's. i can't recall why anymore, but i think i've been using the shadow insurance for something like 7 years. i usually don't have that much loyalty to any product and love changing it up, so i guess it's saying something!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  thanks for this info!

  that palette, though older, is one i thought looked quite pretty but it's good to know that my intuition was right about the lighter shades. maybe if they come out with a palette that is mostly without super light shades i'll go for that, or as you say, finding a palette at a reduced price. i liked one of those little palettes they released at christmas which had just three shadows in it, but i think it was part of a larger set that i didn't need the rest of! (it was the set that had mini-kits you could give as gifts or keep for yourself).


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ladies, have we decided when we're starting our *'TAUPE CHALLENGE'*?????  Are we staring January 1, 2015?  How long would you like to do it...one week or two??


----------



## Shars (Dec 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> cool i will check out the bronzer.  i also prefer their primer to UD's. i can't recall why anymore, but i think i've been using the shadow insurance for something like 7 years. i usually don't have that much loyalty to any product and love changing it up, so i guess it's saying something!
> 
> thanks for this info!
> 
> that palette, though older, is one i thought looked quite pretty but it's good to know that my intuition was right about the lighter shades. maybe if they come out with a palette that is mostly without super light shades i'll go for that, or as you say, finding a palette at a reduced price. i liked one of those little palettes they released at christmas which had just three shadows in it, but i think it was part of a larger set that i didn't need the rest of! (it was the set that had mini-kits you could give as gifts or keep for yourself).


  You're welcome! I have 2 Too Faced Palettes - the 15th Anniversary Sephora one and the holiday one from last year (Pretty Rebel). Both of them are extremely pigmented and last on my lids. That said, they are more satin type shades. I've heard that their mattes leave a bit to be desired.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies, have we decided when we're starting our *'TAUPE CHALLENGE'*?????  Are we staring January 1, 2015?  How long would you like to do it...one week or two??


  Oh I don't know...    I was going to say one b/c I personally don't have a lot of taupe, but then I realized, I can create more than one eye look with one shade of taupe.   So I leave it up to you all.  I really want ot hear what looks you all create. 

  Are we done with our lippie of the week?  NOOOOOOOOOO  I forgot to post the rest of my vampy looks and I enjoy these challenges....  I gave up on pink though.  I will say, out of my "bright pinks" Embrace me and pleasure bomb are my faves... I dont need the rest...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> who me?  I'm sure I'll love them.
> 
> such a pretty palette!
> I tend to stay away from them as well.  Let us know how you like the palette.  I think it looks warmer than chocolate bar.
> ...


    I never even got to those---I should be able to fit them in over the course of a year
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​I'll wait for everyone else, or a majority to weigh in.
​   I think we had one more day of pink but I'm in red today...it worked better w/my outfit.  I wore pink yesterday though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 28, 2014)

I had to go back and look.....   I think I'm going to wear RIta tomorrow, instead of a nude b/c I just went back a few pages and saw AWS lip pick wearing it.  LOVE IT. LOL 

*December 28 - 31*
*All Nudes, regardless of color (tan, brown, pink, peach, etc)*
*MAC*
   A Perfect Day (Light Neutral Pink) 
    Bad Girl RiRi (Peachy Beige)
    Beach Sand (Peachy Tan)
    Exclusive Event (Cool Nude) Divine Night Collection
    Freckletone (Neutral Peach, Lustre)
    Fresh Brew (Creamed coffee, Lustre)
    Honey Love (Light Beige Toned w/Rose) B2M Nov 2012 
    Mulled Cider
  Myth (Light Neutral Nude)
    Nude (Cool Nude Cream) RiRi Fall Collection
  Peachstock (Creamy beige peach, Satin)
  Photo (Golden brown, Satin)
  Pillow Talk (light medium beige-brown)
    Velvet Teddy (Deep Toned Beige)
  Viva Glam Gaga 2 (Muted pink-beige)
    Warm Companion (Beige w/Gold Pearl)
*CHANEL*
*InTime* (Soft Pink) *93*
*Précieuse* (Nude) *114*

*TOM FORD* 
*First Time* (Peachy Nude)
*Negligee* (Rosy Nude)

*CHARLOTTE TILBURY*
*Hepburn Honey* (Beige Nude)

  -----------------
  and we decided we'd extend the nudes out for the whole week.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 28, 2014)

I think I need Lancome's Gris Fumee eye palette. I  mean, this taupe eyeshadow monkey is on my back in a big way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Viva Glam Gaga 2 (Muted pink-beige)    Warm Companion (Beige w/Gold Pearl)
> *CHANEL*
> *InTime* (Soft Pink) *93*
> *Précieuse* (Nude) *114*
> ...







That's a very nice palette!! When do we start?  I'm looking forward to it.  I went through all of my palettes to ID taupes.  I think I'm ready!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513]/COLOR]     :lmao:  [COLOR=8B4513]That's a very nice palette!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=8B4513]When do we start?  I'm looking forward to it.  I went through all of my palettes to ID taupes.  I think I'm ready!!![/COLOR]


 I think I am ready too. I usually don't spend on palettes like this ( Gris Fumee costs for 5 shadows almost what Naked palettes do for 12 shadows) but this is one Lancôme palette that looks like every single shade could work for my skin (doesn't hurt that Lupita Nyong'O is repping the Bright Eyes Collection)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

sagehen said:


> *I think I am ready too.* I usually don't spend on palettes like this ( Gris Fumee costs for 5 shadows almost what Naked palettes do for 12 shadows) but this is one Lancôme palette that looks like every single shade could work for my skin (doesn't hurt that Lupita Nyong'O is repping the Bright Eyes Collection)


   Ok so what are the parameters---do you want to start* Jan 1 and go to Jan 14?  *This is going to be so much fun because we can wear any lipstick we want, just a 
   different one each day.

   Lupita is GORGEOUS!  I say get the palette Sage...you've earned it.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 29, 2014)

katred said:


>


  I love your look!!!


----------



## mango13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Hi Mango.  Welcome home!!!  I don't wear gloss on bare lips so I'm not a good judge for anyone who prefers to wear it that way.  I did try the Dior Fluid sticks on bare lips because I thought* *they might be more like a liquid lipstick, but quickly found they are not.  I do wear them over lipstick and enjoy them more that way.*
> 
> *In the YSL Baby Doll Kiss and blush line, there are two oranges that are nice:  Corail Affranchi *(Med Orange) *07 and **Orange Fougueux* (Dark Orange) *04*
> *I'm glad you love Gipsy!!  Like you, I remain on the hunt fro my perfect HG orange lipstick!!!*


  I also thought the Fluid Sticks would be actual liquid lipsticks and when I tried it I was so disappointed, but I like it now. I like a gloss if it's very pigmented otherwise I wouldn't wear it much.

  I've been thinking about the YSL ones for a while, but I keep forgetting to swatch them when I walk by the counter. Maybe I'll check it out in the next few weeks.

  I think 2015 will be a great year for orange lipsticks. MAC alone has three oranges coming out in the spring/summer collections that have info (I'm sure there are many more that are yet to be announced) and more than likely other brands will follow.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=8B4513] Ok so what are the parameters---do you want to start *Jan 1 and go to Jan 14?  *This is going to be so much fun because we can wear any lipstick we want, just a[/COLOR] [COLOR=8B4513]   different one each day.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=8B4513]   Lupita is GORGEOUS!  I say get the palette Sage...you've earned it.[/COLOR]


  I can do two weeks of taupe. It will help me get through the chaos of the new year. I am off to get the palette at lunch! And maybe a new cardigan or two.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 29, 2014)

hello ladies!
  i'm ready for nudes this week and also for officially starting the different lipstick every day from the 1st of january. i marked some nude shades in my spreadsheet, so i'm ready to go!
  i'm also going to start the taupes from the 1st. it might be a good thing since the lipsticks could potentially vary a lot, so taupe will be a good balance!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 29, 2014)

@ sagehen that lancome palette looks verrry pretty indeed. and works with the theme! excellent!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 29, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Viva Glam Gaga 2 (Muted pink-beige)    Warm Companion (Beige w/Gold Pearl)
> *CHANEL*
> *InTime* (Soft Pink) *93*
> *Précieuse* (Nude) *114*
> ...


thanks for posting all the nude shades!  (i used it to fill in the shade descriptions that i was missing in my spreadsheet)

  (Post edited for typo! thanks, not hanks!)


----------



## aradhana (Dec 29, 2014)

so today's nude lipstick = 4N.
  it's so nude it's practically invisible!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 29, 2014)

I hope you're feeling better Pretty! I have migraines AND sinus problems and hate it.   





Prettypackages said:


> Very pretty.  No booty but gift cards lol.   No lippie yesterday  xmas eve ha D to work super early. On Christmas  I was in the bed all day with a migraine and sinus pain all day. My whole head hurt. And I missed our dress up dinner.  But get this I was more concerned about work Friday because I can't work like this but we are in our season  where we can't take days off idk what to do. Head still hurts.  I hate having to debate this.    I'm down for whatever challenge.  I'm happy to say I've purged so much the last few Months  I Prolly have 5 months worth of lipsticks.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone enjoyed Hanakkuh/Christmas/day(s) off!  I see that I need to step my lipstick game up. I thought that I had too many because all of them won't fit in my lipstick drawer. Not that I'm sad about buying more lipstick. Lol.   I still need to pick up the Mac satin taupe and the Nars eyeshadow that I can't remember. I have some other tables in a couple of palettes to get me through until I make it to the mall. I have a couple of Nordstrom notes so maybe I'll use them to pick up these eyeshadows.   For the family pics, I went with neutral makeup. In hindsight, I should have worn more color on my lips.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 29, 2014)

Today's nude? My bare chapped lips


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Today's nude? My bare chapped lips


I'm sorry your lips are chapped but the way you worded it lol is pretty funny    Today's nude for me is Mac Honeylove


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 29, 2014)

Hehe I did not post a lot last week bec one I am on my 2 week holiday leave which is practically me lazing around at home and some short trips and secondly I don't think I managed to wear pink at all last week  Today's nude lip : Tom ford Coco ravish


----------



## aradhana (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


>


 



  now that i see them side by side i see that the colour schemes are way different, but what i meant is just the sculpted flawlessness...


----------



## sagehen (Dec 29, 2014)

^^YASSS! Aren't those pics from Barbie Loves MAC? I loved that collex. And agree to the sculpted flawlessness.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *Today's nude lip : Tom ford Coco ravish*


  Love this color


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 29, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Today's nude? My bare chapped lips


   Aw, same here.  





aradhana said:


> now that i see them side by side i see that the colour schemes are way different, but what i meant is just the sculpted flawlessness...


  Medgal is gawjuss.   [@]Prettypackages[/@] Rita is so lovely


----------



## katred (Dec 29, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Today's nude? My bare chapped lips


  Sorry to hear. I guess we are getting into that season now. I'm glad to be free of electric heating atm because that's always the worst for me. Hope your lips feel better soon!  





sagehen said:


> ^^YASSS! Aren't those pics from Barbie Loves MAC? I loved that collex. And agree to the sculpted flawlessness.


  Yes they are. That was a fun collection!  I cheated a little on the nude theme today. I wore Armani Rouge Ecstasy 603, Urban Nude. It might work as a deep, cool nude on women of colour, but it's much darker than that on me for sure. It's like a deep mauve transitioning to purple. There is something "nudish" about it, but it's a fairly dark shade.    Not a big wearer of nudes, so this week will definitely be a challenge for me! That said, I still have more than enough of them to do a week's worth.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 29, 2014)

When I washed my face, I exfoliated my lips with my washcloth. I then slathered Vaseline on my lips. I hope they will be better in the morning. I'll wear Chanel Modoré lip pencil, Chanel Ambiguë lipstick and Chanel Giggle lip glossimer.


----------



## Shars (Dec 29, 2014)

Good night ladies. I haven't been keeping up with recording my looks but I have been sticking to theme. Today I wore, for the first time, a L'Oreal LE lippie under their "Collection Privee" called Eva's Nude. It's one of their colour riche ones. The colour is gorgeous but the lipstick has so much slick that I don't get the full pigment I want. I still like it though but I'm going to debate whether to keep it or throw it into my freelance kit.

  Off topic: Why didn't y'all tell me that MAC's cork liner saves lives? lol. I always used Chestnut and lost it and picked up Cork when I repurchased Chestnut. Suffice to say I have been using Cork wayy more. It's the perfect brown for me to use as a lip transition. Sometimes Chestnut can be too dark and alters the lip colour when I didn't want it too. What other liners do you gals like for nude lips and the like?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

aradhana said:


> thanks for posting all the nude shades!  (i used it to fill in the shade descriptions that i was missing in my spreadsheet)
> 
> (Post edited for typo! thanks, not hanks!)


  You're quite welcome---it was easy------that's the beauty of an inventory document!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> Good night ladies. I haven't been keeping up with recording my looks but I have been sticking to theme. Today I wore, for the first time, a L'Oreal LE lippie under their "Collection Privee" called Eva's Nude. It's one of their colour riche ones. The colour is gorgeous but the lipstick has so much slick that I don't get the full pigment I want. I still like it though but I'm going to debate whether to keep it or throw it into my freelance kit.
> 
> Off topic:* Why didn't y'all tell me that MAC's cork liner saves lives?* lol. I always used Chestnut and lost it and picked up Cork when I repurchased Chestnut. Suffice to say I have been using Cork wayy more. It's the perfect brown for me to use as a lip transition. Sometimes Chestnut can be too dark and alters the lip colour when I didn't want it too. What other liners do you gals like for nude lips and the like?


 




Cork is on of my favorite MAC lip liners  Glad you're loving it!!!


----------



## mango13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I think Guerlain trumps all of the liquid lipsticks that I've tried.  Their's are a lipstick & gloss, all in one and they dry to a soft matte finish---AMAZING product!!!
> I love orange lipstick...I think I wore some form or other of orange for two years straight.  It just worked for me.  I couldn't do that now..too many lipstick, and colors
> have made their way into my stash.


  I been meaning to try Guerlain's, I need to go and swatch them.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 30, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Today's nude? My bare chapped lips


 This is me today. Does EOS balm count (j/k)?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I been meaning to try Guerlain's, I need to go and swatch them.
> I hope you do---they're pretty amazing!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  Tha's me too Sage---All I managed to get onto my lips is YSL's Tint-n-Oil.  We had hosted our final cocktail party of the season last night and I'm exhausted


----------



## katred (Dec 30, 2014)

I think I will do a nude week at some point (wait, I mean a nude lipstick week, just so we're clear), but for now I just have so many pretties that I haven't worn yet, or that I've only worn once. I did a full count last night and am relieved that I could not, in fact, go a whole year... and celebrated by getting two new lipsticks today.   I think, however, that I might be joining the lip balm club shortly. I can feel my lips getting tougher.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

katred said:


> I think, however, that I might be joining the lip balm club shortly. I can feel my lips getting tougher.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello all! Just popping in quickly from Vienna to wish everyone a great NYE and a very happy new year!  Christmas was really nice - I strayed quite far from our theme and practically lived in gold and red MU for that week. Oh, could we mourn quickly one casualty? I lost my Cherry Glaze huggable at the hotel we were staying at. So sad! So I actually had to go and get two of the EL Envy lipsticks today at the duty free shop at the airport because I couldn't decide.   I'm quite set for two weeks of taupe. Accidentally I got a gorgeous taupe handbag (Furla) with gold accents from my parents for Christmas so I can match my bag to my MU lol!  During those taupe weeks we don't have a specific lipstick colour to wear, right?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 31, 2014)

katred said:


> I think I will do a nude week at some point (wait, I mean a nude lipstick week, just so we're clear), but for now I just have so many pretties that I haven't worn yet, or that I've only worn once. I did a full count last night and am relieved that I could not, in fact, go a whole year... and celebrated by getting two new lipsticks today.   I think, however, that I might be joining the lip balm club shortly. I can feel my lips getting tougher.


  I know how you feel about your neglected pretties. I broke ranks and wore a couple different shades last week.   





Anneri said:


> Hello all! Just popping in quickly from Vienna to wish everyone a great NYE and a very happy new year!  Christmas was really nice - I strayed quite far from our theme and practically lived in gold and red MU for that week. Oh, could we mourn quickly one casualty? I lost my Cherry Glaze huggable at the hotel we were staying at. So sad! So I actually had to go and get two of the EL Envy lipsticks today at the duty free shop at the airport because I couldn't decide.   I'm quite set for two weeks of taupe. Accidentally I got a gorgeous taupe handbag (Furla) with gold accents from my parents for Christmas so I can match my bag to my MU lol!  During those taupe weeks we don't have a specific lipstick colour to wear, right?


  I say you get a holiday exemption. A bunch of us broke out in red last week! I dare say some of us will tonight. The only reason I am doing nude lips (MAC Mattene, Composure) today is because of a gnarly silver smoky eye I am wearing (another Too Faced disappointment).  I am ready for taupe! And, the lip thing all year in 2015 is to try to wear a different shade each day - no specific colors, especially during the taupe challenge.  I am sorry for your loss (the Huggable lip color lol).


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Anneri said:


> During those taupe weeks we don't have a specific lipstick colour to wear, right?






Happy New Year Anneri, and *all *the lovely ladies of the Theme Makeup Thread!  may the New Year be filled with health, wealth and plenty of makeup!!!


I'm glad you had a wonderful Christmas.  I think several of us broke theme to wear our favorite/traditional holiday makeup.  So sorry to hear about your lost huggable.  I hate losing things!  You're correct about our taupe E/s weeks.  You get to wear any lipstick you want...we're attempting a different lipstick every day for a year, or however long your stash will take you. You choose the color.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Happy New Year everyone!


 Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year ladies! I hope everyone had a safe enjoyable night. I didn't have any libations and was asleep well before midnight. So it was a lowkey NYE for me.   I'm so lazy! I still haven't made it to the mall to get taupe eyeshadow. Something must be wrong with me because I even have Nordstrom notes to use. I have a couple different taupes to get me through the first week though.   I think someone upthread reminded me that I was supposed to wear red lips for the family pics. My outfit was doing a little much. I Wore pants with horizontal blue and black stripes and wore a shirt with vertical blue and white stripes. Red lips and that outfit would have caused vertigo. Lol.   On Tuesday, I wore Bad Girl RiRi and on Wednesday,, I wore the Chanel Modoré, Chanel Ambiguë and Chanel Giggle. Nothing on my lips today since I'm laying in the bed watching the walking dead. Tomorrow, I'll wear Rimmel apolcolips in the shade solstice.


----------



## katred (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everybody!! Hope you all had a great holiday. My taupes are primed and ready to go, although I reserved today to play around with my Armani Orient Excess palette. None of those shades are really taupe, although the bronze shadow looks taupe-ish when applied lightly... I'm sure I'll get caught up.

  Yesterday, I incorporated one of my favourite ever taupe shades, Le Metier de Beauté "Corinthian". I used it with LMdB Fig (deep eggplant) and the new Armani Eye Tint in Rose Ashes. I've only worn the Eye Tint once, but, as someone who doesn't even like wet shadow formulations, I'm blown away. I need to buy about ten more. The end result was definitely on the rosy side of taupe, since Corinthian already leans a bit pink and there were pink tones with the other shadows used, but taupe nonetheless. Here's a look









  Also- I posted all the looks I did for pink/ mauve/ fuchsia week on the blog. Link is in my signature if you'd like to have a peek.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 1, 2015)

@katred you are way ahead of us! I am still in my pj's bare faced, with conditioner in my hair lol.


----------



## katred (Jan 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @katred you are way ahead of us! I am still in my pj's bare faced, with conditioner in my hair lol.


  Lol, it's funny, but it always cheers me up when I get dressed and put on my face. I almost always end up doing it because I find it such an enjoyable part of my day.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Katred, your makeup always looks great but this look is phenomenal! I love that lipstick! Would you mind sharing what it is?  I'm off to google the Armani palette and pray that it is unavailable.   





katred said:


> Happy New Year everybody!! Hope you all had a great holiday. My taupes are primed and ready to go, although I reserved today to play around with my Armani Orient Excess palette. None of those shades are really taupe, although the bronze shadow looks taupe-ish when applied lightly... I'm sure I'll get caught up.  Yesterday, I incorporated one of my favourite ever taupe shades, Le Metier de Beauté "Corinthian". I used it with LMdB Fig (deep eggplant) and the new Armani Eye Tint in Rose Ashes. I've only worn the Eye Tint once, but, as someone who doesn't even like wet shadow formulations, I'm blown away. I need to buy about ten more. The end result was definitely on the rosy side of taupe, since Corinthian already leans a bit pink and there were pink tones with the other shadows used, but taupe nonetheless. Here's a look
> 
> 
> 
> Also- I posted all the looks I did for pink/ mauve/ fuchsia week on the blog. Link is in my signature if you'd like to have a peek.


----------



## katred (Jan 1, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Katred, your makeup always looks great but this look is phenomenal! I love that lipstick! Would you mind sharing what it is?  I'm off to google the Armani palette and pray that it is unavailable.


  Thanks Meka! The lipstick is Nars Angela, my dream pink-purple hybrid. So much love for this.   The Armani palette is still available most places and is a very nice, surprisingly practical little item. (I normally don't think of holiday palettes as practical, since they tend to be a little more party-oriented.) not that I would ever try to tempt anyone to spend...


----------



## aradhana (Jan 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Happy New Year everybody!! Hope you all had a great holiday. My taupes are primed and ready to go, although I reserved today to play around with my Armani Orient Excess palette. None of those shades are really taupe, although the bronze shadow looks taupe-ish when applied lightly... I'm sure I'll get caught up.
> 
> Yesterday, I incorporated one of my favourite ever taupe shades, Le Metier de Beauté "Corinthian". I used it with LMdB Fig (deep eggplant) and the new Armani Eye Tint in Rose Ashes. I've only worn the Eye Tint once, but, as someone who doesn't even like wet shadow formulations, I'm blown away. I need to buy about ten more. The end result was definitely on the rosy side of taupe, since Corinthian already leans a bit pink and there were pink tones with the other shadows used, but taupe nonetheless. Here's a look
> 
> ...


  kate you look beautiful! 


  my new year's eve look was a bit slap-dash. i was running behind already, and tried to do something with last year's holiday pigment sets, and i basically had to restart part way through the eyes. i found 'push the edge' pigment difficult to work with, and something in my process was making my eyes look all crepey and weird. so i ended up restarting, and using the billion dollar quad from the simpsons collection, peaches blush and bauhau5 lipstick. 

  today's look kicked off the taupes and the different lipstick events for me, and i used 'until dawn' mineralize eyeshadow over deliciously rich fluid line (shimmering dirty taupe). i applied the fluid line all over the upper lid, the gold over the lid up to the brow bone and buffed the taupe side of the shadow into the crease and outer corner. i also used orpheus on the lower lash line. 

  incidentally, i kicked off a new mascara so that it will be easy for me to remember when to give it a toss - mufe smoky lash...

  for blush i used a combination of gingerly and coppertone, and finished it all off with kraft lipstick from the prey-a-papier collection. 2010? something like that. (it works within the nude lipstick theme)

  i'm not sure what im doing differently, but i'm having a hard time getting my foundation/skin step to look just right. it's seeming a little too matte or powdery to me...i guess i kind of liked what was going on in the summertime with my skin, so i will have to make some adjustments to get the right moisture level.

  i actually prefer a dewy look, and it use to be that i could achieve that with the nars tinted moisturizer + mineralize skin finish natural or nars powder foundation dusted overtop. i wonder if it's because i changed up my moisturizer? the funny thing is, my moisturizer is much more emollient than what i was using previously.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Happy New Year everybody!! Hope you all had a great holiday. My taupes are primed and ready to go, although I reserved today to play around with my Armani Orient Excess palette. None of those shades are really taupe, although the bronze shadow looks taupe-ish when applied lightly... I'm sure I'll get caught up.
> 
> Yesterday, I incorporated one of my favourite ever taupe shades, Le Metier de Beauté "Corinthian". I used it with LMdB Fig (deep eggplant) and the new Armani Eye Tint in Rose Ashes. I've only worn the Eye Tint once, but, as someone who doesn't even like wet shadow formulations, I'm blown away. I need to buy about ten more. The end result was definitely on the rosy side of taupe, since Corinthian already leans a bit pink and there were pink tones with the other shadows used, but taupe nonetheless. Here's a look
> 
> ...


   I get teased for wearing a full-face because I don't work outside of the home but for me, that's all the more reason to.  You can get into a rut and I'm not a rut kinda girl.
I also like makeup too much and I have way too much not to wear it everyday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

aradhana said:


> loving the sound of having a coordinated furla handbag!
> 
> actually, with red lips i pictured the imagery from mac's hay, sailor collection from summer 2012. it's a good look, but perhaps you were channeling a more subdued look for family photos, in which case i can understand why you chose an mlbb or nude lipstick.
> 
> ...


  Proof positive that getting makeup right is an art and a science!  So many things need to work together for it to be just right.  I like the look that you put together for NYE 
  Aradhana.

 We stayed in, ordered in food and watched movies...It was nice and low key.  I did wear a NYE face appropriate for our evening in.  I finally used my Charlotte Tilbury   
 Fallen Angel palette and   constructed a look using golden taupe brown as my main lid color.  I wore Tom Ford Negligee lipstick at the beginning of the day and later 
 switched to MAC Fresh Brew.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 2, 2015)

here is the look i tried to emulate today:






  i used all races, brains & brawn and copperplate eyeshadows to achieve the taupey smoke. i also added flawless figure in the inner corner.

  for blush i used coppertone again, with blunt and coffee walnut to contour lightly...lips i'm wearing style in sepia, but i feel like i look a bit boring so i might go switch it up later!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Proof positive that getting makeup right is an art and a science!  So many things need to work together for it to be just right.  I like the look that you put together for NYE
> Aradhana.
> 
> We stayed in, ordered in food and watched movies...It was nice and low key.  I did wear a NYE face appropriate for our evening in.  *I finally used my Charlotte Tilbury   *
> ...


  sounds nice! the palette looks very pretty, especially that taupe! how do you like the CT eyeshadows?

  fresh brew is definitely one of my faves - an oldie but goodie!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> sounds nice! the palette looks very pretty, especially that taupe! how do you like the CT eyeshadows?
> 
> fresh brew is definitely one of my faves - an oldie but goodie!


  This was my first ever CT  e/s palette.  It performed well---very pigmented & easy to apply & blend....exactly what one wants, but I wasn't over the top wowed or anything.  I would recommend this particular palette, and I expect to get a lot of use out of it.  It's similar to the Chanel Réve D' Orient palette which I also have but I used it so long ago that I can't honestly compare them.  I do recall really liking the Chanel palette.  Others who also have both palettes & used them within a shorter timeframe of the other, prefer the Chanel palette.


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

katred said:


> Happy New Year everybody!! Hope you all had a great holiday. My taupes are primed and ready to go, although I reserved today to play around with my Armani Orient Excess palette. None of those shades are really taupe, although the bronze shadow looks taupe-ish when applied lightly... I'm sure I'll get caught up.
> 
> Yesterday, I incorporated one of my favourite ever taupe shades, Le Metier de Beauté "Corinthian". I used it with LMdB Fig (deep eggplant) and the new Armani Eye Tint in Rose Ashes. I've only worn the Eye Tint once, but, as someone who doesn't even like wet shadow formulations, I'm blown away. I need to buy about ten more. The end result was definitely on the rosy side of taupe, since Corinthian already leans a bit pink and there were pink tones with the other shadows used, but taupe nonetheless. Here's a look
> 
> ...


  Happy New Year's Katred! I love the look you did. And that NARS Angela looks so gorgeous on you. That's one of the lippies on my "Get Next" list. I also love your dark hair and blue eyes!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 2, 2015)

Taupe Eyes FOTD:  FACE: Stila Natural Finish Oil Free foundation, H LA Girl HD Pro concealer, Fawn under eyes, Chestnut on dark spots CG Queen Lasting Matte pressed powder, Medium (it is slightly too dark, so I use it around the perimeters of my face - hit pan on it today!) City Color Cosmetics Contour Kit, contour shade, for light contour (in the future I might try the bronzer as an all over face powder - that is how not WOC-friendly this kit is. I have already talked bad about the highlight shade, so...) MAC powder blush, Deep Plum  EYES: NYX Meet My Romeo palette (Love in Florence Series), top left shade all over lid, second from bottom in crease over MAC Saddle, definer shade in outer v and smudged on lower lash line, matte peachy shade as brow highlight MAC Fluidline, Dipdown on upper and lower lash lines Rimmel London brow pencil, 001 Dark Brown Maybelline One by One Mascara, Very Black, last day ever - tossed it today, end of an era  LIPS: MAC BBQ lipliner WnW Fergie Daily l/s (wasn't prepared today - this is my emergency l/s, what the heck? it will be one of my different shade daily entries!)  So, that new Lancôme palette I have looks different IRL than online. It is suspiciously similar to NYX Tryst In Trevi palette. That is how silvery the Taupe is in that one...Imma make it work though...trying it out Sunday with an all-Lancôme face. What the hell? YOLO  OH! Other Taupes that I plan to use:  Cargo Yukon The bottom two rows of the MAC Neutral Eyes x15 palette the NYX palette from above Nyx Warm Taupe e/s NYX Taupe Notch MAC Satin Taupe MAC Banshee MAC Patina (this is a warm Taupe on me) MAC Museum Bronze pigment (I will break this out one weekend day) MAC Coco pigment (I am hoarding it but I will consider this challenge a special occasion) Bobbi Brown Cool Eyes palette KvD Innerstellar palette


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey lovely ladies!

  I managed to reapply my makeup late yesterday afternoon after being out NYE's until 1:30pm yesterday haha.

  I wore some colours from the MAC Brooke Shields' 15 x palette for my eyes:

  MAC Satin Taupe on the lid, MAC Lofty in the crease with MAC Clove as my transition colour and MAC Luscious as a brow highlight. I loved how it came together.

  I paired my eyeshadow look with Bare Minerals' original powder foundation since I haven't worn that in a while. I have to wear a mattifying primer underneath though otherwise I get oily quickly. I also wore NYX's Desert Rose blush and a light contour and highlight using Sleek's Face Contour Kit in "Dark". I finished it off with a mauvy-nude lipstick in Centerfold from the Buxom Full Bodied lipstick line.

  I'm going through all my eyeshadow palettes now to see what other taupe shadows I have that I can pull out for this challenge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey lovely ladies!
> 
> I managed to reapply my makeup late yesterday afternoon after being out NYE's until 1:30pm yesterday haha.
> 
> ...


   Sounds really pretty Shars.....oh and I wish I had your stamina!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds really pretty Shars.....oh and I wish I had your stamina!!!


  I wasn't that glamorous after a while lol. My sister, cousin, his wife and I were all falling sleep at our family friend's house last night. We're getting too old for this haha. I slept for a good 10 hours straight when I finally got home hehe. 

  How was your NYE dinner with the Hubs?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wasn't that glamorous after a while lol. My sister, cousin, his wife and I were all falling sleep at our family friend's house last night. We're getting too old for this haha. I* slept for a good 10 hours straight when I finally got home hehe. *
> 
> *How was your NYE dinner with the Hubs?*







It was lovely, thanks....especially since I didn't cook it.


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It was lovely, thanks....especially since I didn't cook it.







  I'm happy you both enjoyed. You definitely needed a break from cooking with all the awesomeness you got up to for the holidays!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm happy you both enjoyed. You definitely needed a break from cooking with all the awesomeness you got up to for the holidays!


 I've always loved cooking and entertaining but Meddy was ready for a break.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay so we're done with color specific weeks and we're onto whatever lipstick that we want, as long as we use a different one every day, correct? I could be wrong here...we might still be on nude lips but we can still run the one & done for a year challenge, simultaneously.   If you repeat a shade because you just love it or your circumstance requires it---no big deal. 

Are we starting the Taupe e/s challenge now---a two week run???


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so we're done with color specific weeks and we're onto whatever lipstick that we want, as long as we use a different one every day, correct? I could be wrong here...we might still be on nude lips but we can still run the one & done for a year challenge, simultaneously.   If you repeat a shade because you just love it or your circumstance requires it---no big deal.
> 
> Are we starting the Taupe e/s challenge now---a two week run???


  I think the nude lips ended NYE and I think the Taupe e/s started yesterday... at least I started yesterday lol and I'm happy to do two weeks with exceptions on Sundays as that's my high colour day haha. I'm up for starting our "New Day, Different Lipstick" challenge from now also.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy New Year! I don't know how it happens but I always manage to skip over this thread... I hope you ladies will have me back. I'm all in for wearing a different lipstick each day this year (till repeats are needed thanks to finally downsizing!!), and I'm totally on board for taupe eyes. I rarely wear them and I know I have A LOT.


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Happy New Year! I don't know how it happens but I always manage to skip over this thread... I hope you ladies will have me back. I'll all in for wearing a different lipstick each day this year (till repeats are needed thanks to finally downsizing!!), and I'm totally on board for taupe eyes. I rarely wear them and I know I have A LOT.








Welcome back with arms wide open!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so we're done with color specific weeks and we're onto whatever lipstick that we want, as long as we use a different one every day, correct? I could be wrong here...we might still be on nude lips but we can still run the one & done for a year challenge, simultaneously.   If you repeat a shade because you just love it [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]or your circumstance requires it---no big deal. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Are we starting the Taupe e/s challenge now---a two week run???   [/COLOR]


  I started taupe eyes today, because I didn't wear any mu yesterday. But I am down for the two-week run and I am starting different color daily lips today as well. I swear tomorrow I am wearing some outrageous color. I have been dying to.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Happy New Year! I don't know how it happens but I always manage to skip over this thread... I hope you ladies will have me back. I'm all in for wearing a different lipstick each day this year (till repeats are needed thanks to finally downsizing!!), and I'm totally on board for taupe eyes. I rarely wear them and I know I have A LOT.


   Hi there Jay.




There's no expiration date on this thread, and we're delighted to see you!  Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I started taupe eyes today, because I didn't wear any mu yesterday. But I am down for the two-week run and I am starting different color daily lips today as well. *I swear tomorrow I am wearing some outrageous color. I have been dying to.*


   I'm starting too Sage.  That must be how it feels to be released from prison---tired of that orange jumpsuit and ready to wear blue jeans or something!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm starting too Sage.  That must be how it feels to be released from prison---tired of that orange jumpsuit and ready to wear blue jeans or something!!![/COLOR]


  LOL I just copped a few Macaron lipsticks from NYX and some bright shades from Ka'oir and they keep staring at me, wondering why they get no love. I've no idea why but spring has sprung early in my mind. It's the dead of winter, frost everywhere, snow 15 minutes from me and I have bright yellow and blue nails and want bright colors in my face. Watch, in Spring I will be wearing vampy colors or some such.


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> LOL I just copped a few Macaron lipsticks from NYX and some bright shades from Ka'oir and they keep staring at me, wondering why they get no love. I've no idea why but spring has sprung early in my mind. It's the dead of winter, frost everywhere, snow 15 minutes from me and I have bright yellow and blue nails and want bright colors in my face. Watch, in Spring I will be wearing vampy colors or some such.







  Well, do what you feel to do! I'm sure your lippies will be grateful for the love


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2015)

Gorgeous ladies.
  I need to look at that Armani palette and get Angela. 

  I didn't wear any makeup this week until NYE.  Went out for the first time in two years.   

  I had a combination of lipstick.  Started of with the red  MJ Pop listick in (IDK the label wore off LOL) and TF Lips and Boys Alejandro...  Alejandro doesn't work well with drinking and eating, so I then layered MJ with Melt Belladonna 2 OMG LOVE IT.   I completely forgot my liners which is why I was layering these. 

  I did taupe color from UD Naked 1 with a darker brown in the corner   I used Hustle in the outer corner and sidecar on the lid and espresso in the crease and BB Taupe in the transition. 

  I used the riri blush and  lil lightscapade to highlight, but I can't see it any of my pics...  I'm still learning this highlighting thing. LOL 


  Oh and I forgot to tell you guys I was excited about my new foundation find. I've been going through my stash and struggling to find a good match since, Octoberish.   So this isn't  a new foundation but I rediscovered it.  I realized I'm slightly Olive. I even started looking at Indian Women to see what they were wearing.  There's a UK brand I can't wait to find.
   So I was discussing this with MissTT and she reminded that Iman's Stick Foundation in Clay was olive.  I remember buying it years ago and returning it b/c the color didn't compare to my BB brown sitck in golden 6.  (rolls eyes) anywho, I got Clay 1 and Clay 2 (I think I'm a mixture of the two) sure enough they are green, (I see why I returned it)  but somehow it works...  I was really impressed with the finish too.  It was like makeup but no makeup look.  Not an overly made up look.  I though this must be what foundation looks like when it is the right undertone.  So I'm happy for now.  We'll see how long it last.  Oh and the Clay 3 was a little orangey/red. I hope it will be the perfect Summer shade for me.  That was odd to me.  I looked for a ton of reviews and almost everyone loved it.
I want to try some of the other formulas, it wasn't as long lasting as others said it would be.  Well, on me at least.  I sweat standing in a crowded room (yes I'm the girl on the dance floor with a fan).

  The powders were weird, they were very red and orange.  The concealers did not work for me.  Once again, I'm still inbtwn colors with this line like the others.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Happy New Year! I don't know how it happens but I always manage to skip over this thread... I hope you ladies will have me back. I'm all in for wearing a different lipstick each day this year (till repeats are needed thanks to finally downsizing!!), and I'm totally on board for taupe eyes. I rarely wear them and I know I have A LOT.
> 
> I guess I'll welcome you back ;-D   LOL  Looking forward to seeing your lippies.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  LOL that's funny...   

  No makeup today, another ten hour day....  but you know I always do my makeup in the car, but b/c there is no traffic b/c of the Holiday, I haven't put on makeup.... and get up early? LOL  Not going to happen. 



  I have a gift card from khols I forgot about, guess who is picking up that Cargo color....  One more taupe on the list. LOL


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous. I want to try this.
> *LOL at 130pm.  Were you at the same house party I was at? LOL*
> 
> yes, yes and yes...
> ...








 I probably was lol!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> No makeup today, another ten hour day....  *but you know I always do my makeup in the car, but b/c there is no traffic b/c of the Holiday, I haven't put on makeup.... and get up early? LOL  Not going to happen. *


  I have this exact problem. I have been missing things like bronzer and mascara, and have been coming to work looking REAL unfinished lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Well, do what you feel to do! I'm sure your lippies will be grateful for the love


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous. I want to try this.
> LOL at 130pm.  Were you at the same house party I was at? LOL
> 
> *yes, yes and yes... *
> ...


    Thanks Pretty!  It's a good thing because I'm wearing a vampy lip (Guerlain 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color, *Orguiel*, M69, Burgundy) which I LOVE so much with taupe &
   gray eyeshadow




   I'm starting my list of lippies starting with yesterday's nude lippie.  If I don't document it I will NEVER be able to keep up.  I'm so excited about this!!!

I can relate about choosing more sleep over makeup.  I used to get up at 4:45 AM to run a few miles at a track before going to work.



Who was that woman???






  Yay for new taupe eyeshadow Pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I have this exact problem. I have been missing things like bronzer and mascara, and have been coming to work looking REAL unfinished lol.


 I'll bet no one notices but you Sage!!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous. I want to try this.
> LOL at 130pm.  Were you at the same house party I was at? LOL
> 
> yes, yes and yes...
> ...


  do you guys apply eyeliner and mascara in the car? i've always wondered how people do it without jabbing themselves in the eye?!


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Pretty!  It's a good thing because I'm wearing a vampy lip (Guerlain 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color, *Orguiel*, M69, Burgundy) which I LOVE so much with taupe &
> gray eyeshadow
> 
> 
> ...








I feel you on that. I used to get up at 5 am to run as well and by 10am I'd be falling asleep! My body wasn't about that life lol.


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> thanks for mentioning these! i like reading what other people have and being reminded of what's in my collection for the challenge.
> wow 1:30pm! that must have been a great party.
> 
> *i was out till 5:30, which I can't even believe I survived that long!*
> ...


  I don't know how I did it either lol. Last year I couldn't make it past 4:30. I did take a 2 hr nap though but I was falling asleep for the rest of the day


----------



## aradhana (Jan 2, 2015)

that was me today, i did indeed replace SiS with Absolute Power.

  The blush isn't showing for whatever weird reason, and in fact my lipstick was NOT crooked (i had to check after i took this pic). just wanted to show you how the eyes looked.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> that was me today, i did indeed replace SiS with Absolute Power.  The blush isn't showing for whatever weird reason, and in fact my lipstick was NOT crooked (i had to check after i took this pic). just wanted to show you how the eyes looked.


 That's a really pretty look Aradhana!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> that was me today, i did indeed replace SiS with Absolute Power.
> 
> The blush isn't showing for whatever weird reason, and in fact my lipstick was NOT crooked (i had to check after i took this pic). just wanted to show you how the eyes looked.


  I like it! Absolute Power is my favourite red lipstick!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> that was me today, i did indeed replace SiS with Absolute Power.
> 
> The blush isn't showing for whatever weird reason, and in fact my lipstick was NOT crooked (i had to check after i took this pic). just wanted to show you how the eyes looked.


 You look beautiful Aradhana!!!   Love the rich red w/your dark hair!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You look beautiful Aradhana!!!   Love the rich red w/your dark hair!!![/COLOR]


 :agree:


----------



## katred (Jan 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> that was me today, i did indeed replace SiS with Absolute Power.  The blush isn't showing for whatever weird reason, and in fact my lipstick was NOT crooked (i had to check after i took this pic). just wanted to show you how the eyes looked.


  You look gorgeous. I like the deep red lip with your skin and the smoky eye. Thanks for posting the video on how to do this sort of look for hooded eyes as well. I need that.   I'm trying out my new Armani eye tint again today with Burberry Pale Barley and three of the shades from Dior Cuir Cannage (light peach, deep taupe and black-brown). I like the look, although it's really just a warmer, browner take on what I did before.   This time, I have it paired with Nars Outlaw blush and Guerlain Gracy Rouge G. I really like this lip and blush combination. The pink tones in both really complement one another. It's my first time trying this out, since I just picked up Gracy recently, but I'm going to make a note to use it again.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ladies, you look great! Aradhana, I'll be emulating your smokey taupe eyes and red lips repeatedly during these 2 weeks.   I didn't wear eyeshadow to work on Friday and didn't leave the house on the first or today. I'll wear taupe starting Monday though.  Why didn't I buy the Chanel reve d'orient palette? Oh yeah, I was on an eye palette no buy. I'm kicking myself now


----------



## sagehen (Jan 3, 2015)

FOTD  FACE: Ruby Kisses 3D Face Creator, #11 (left side ocenter of face, right side on perimeter) Ruby Kisses 3D Face Creator, #15, contour Ruby Kisses Mineral powder, pressed, #13 Honey Brown City Color Contour Kit to set contour (I tried the highlight shade again...meh) Black Radiance Baked Blush, Warm Berry (ummm, have any of you ladies seen the new BR 8-pan e/s palettes in store? I am dying for them.) LA Girl HD Pro concealer, Fawn under eyes, Chestnut elsewhere  EYES: WnW Fergie Primer (still on my first tube - this ish lasts forever) Cargo e/s, Yukon on lid, Kenya in crease, Cocoa Beach in outer crease Pixi e/l, Cocoa Black Clump Crusher mascara, Black ABH Dipbrow, Auburn (I can't believe it has taken me this long to settle on the right shade. This is it, and I bought it on a whim to mix with another color)  LIPS: NYX Citron. Hate how it looked on my dry cracked lips so I lined it with MAC BBQ pencil and topped it with NYX Ice Princess gloss after blending. I like this much better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

meka72 said:


> *Why didn't I buy the Chanel reve d'orient palette? Oh yeah, I was on an eye palette no buy. I'm kicking myself now*


 I haven't seen it around lately either Meka


----------



## aradhana (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You look beautiful Aradhana!!!   Love the rich red w/your dark hair!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that yukon eyeshadow looks pretty. and i just googled where to buy around here...yay!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> that was me today, i did indeed replace SiS with Absolute Power.
> 
> The blush isn't showing for whatever weird reason, and in fact my lipstick was NOT crooked (i had to check after i took this pic). just wanted to show you how the eyes looked.


  Oh wow, this is gorgeous...  I'm stealing this look.  Maybe for tomorrow?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> here is the look i tried to emulate today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  so where did you put each color shadow?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh I'll do eyeliner in my parking spot if I have time.  I am not above doing those type of finishing touches at my desk. LOL I know, trifling. LOL
> I'll swatch them for you if it's Sunny tomorrow.  That is my issue, foundation is orange, red, yellow, beige or pink. I guess pink falls in the beige category.
> You were Nars Cuba sometimes right?  That might be a lil Olive.  You have to check out EX1...  women all ethnicities are raving about it.  A few say the match is perfect, and it does oxidize a lil.  I just hate buying things blind, and it's only in the UK.  http://beautypassionista.com/2013/05/the-face-love-story-asian-skin-ex1-the-perfect-match.html a review
> 
> ...


   Isn't she so beautiful?  I love Aradhana's flawless skin too!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't she so beautiful?  I love Aradhana's flawless skin too!!!


  aw shucks thanks medgal!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i think the eyeliner in the parking spot seems pretty safe. i was imagining you applying mascara/eyeliner on the highway! actually a few years ago (probably happens all the time though), a lady in wales or something was caught on a speeding camera doing one of those. i can't recall whether they did anything about it other than of course to publish her photo in the article!
> 
> thanks for the links! it sounds like i'd probably fall between the F400 and F500, but like you i'm reluctant to buy blind! looking at the girl on that blog's pics, who said she's F400, she's probably only a tiny bit lighter skin tone than mine.
> 
> ...


  Ahhh  I'm not alone..  


  Well, I'm definitely going to try the EX1 brand and will let you know..  I'll probably get it this next check and will just order both f400 and f500, I actually thought you might be f300

  http://ferozebeauty.blogspot.com/2014/01/ex1-invisiwear-liquid-foundation-review.html  she is f300 and someone in the comments say they are nc42 and the f400 is slightly too dark. 
  an f400 review
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDEkCZhmcts




  check out the look I found by accident and cn't wait to do. 
  http://blogger.makeup-box.com/2013/12/holiday-look-5-deep-dark-pleather-plum.html?spref=pi


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ahhh  I'm not alone..
> 
> 
> Well, I'm definitely going to try the EX1 brand and will let you know..  I'll probably get it this next check and will just order both f400 and f500, I actually thought you might be f300
> ...


    That's a gorgeous look....thanks for sharing it, Pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, we're four days in and I hope it's going well for everyone.  I'm feeling a little anxious about only using my favorite lippies once this year.
I'm sure I'll get over that soon.  Nevertheless, I've decided to start with my 'winter' shades, even though I don't subscribe to that rule, I'd like 
to save my lights & brights for warmer months.  We'll see how it goes!





*EYES:*
MAC* Quite Natural* Paint Potas a base 
Burberry Beauty Sheer *Pale Barley* E/S from lid to brow
MAC *Real Drama *(Dark burgundy w/pink pearl) to crease, outer vee & lower lash line


*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation, *80 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *to contour, set w/Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing *Powder *07*
Dior *Amber Diamond *Skin Shimmer (Gold w/Bronze) to highlight facial high planes   
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Plum Attraction 63 *(Burgundy) Blush
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC* Night Moth* (Blackened plum ) Lip Pencil
MAC* Talk That Talk* (Dark Plum) Lipstick
MAC Lipglass, *Modern Lure*, (Deep Violet)

NAILS:

Butter London, *Rebel Fox*(Burgundy Shimmer)



_Edited to add lipgloss_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

We had no good lighting to speak of today---overcast and rainy all day.  I tried to get  the best light possible but unfortunately just poor indoor lighting.
TTT looks way darker IRL than it does in the photo.




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I feel you on that. I used to get up at 5 am to run as well and by 10am I'd be falling asleep! *My body wasn't about that life lol.*







I did that for years and had more energy during that time than I ever had in my life.  Just starting to catch up on the sleep that I missed back then.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]We had no good lighting to speak of today---overcast and rainy all day.  I tried to get  the best light possible but unfortunately just poor indoor lighting.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]TTT looks way darker IRL than it does in the photo.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF].[/COLOR]


 OMG!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We had no good lighting to speak of today---overcast and rainy all day.  I tried to get  the best light possible but unfortunately just poor indoor lighting.
> TTT looks way darker IRL than it does in the photo.
> 
> 
> ...


  this is hot!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]We had no good lighting to speak of today---overcast and rainy all day.  I tried to get  the best light possible but unfortunately just poor indoor lighting.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]TTT looks way darker IRL than it does in the photo.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF].[/COLOR]


 :thud: gorgeous!!!!!!! :eyelove:


----------



## aradhana (Jan 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I feel you on that. I used to get up at 5 am to run as well and by 10am I'd be falling asleep! My body wasn't about that life lol.


  i was contemplating starting to do this but right now the snow/ice out there is kinda daunting!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 4, 2015)

i really did a super quick look today with super watt, deliciously rich and l'oreal infallible in tauped bronze. or is it bronzed taupe? in any case, it's bronze AND it's taupe! 

  for my always changing lip combo i wore nouvelle vogue with half-red lipliner. i liked that much better than NV on it's own, and the different tones are not too obvious. 

  yesterday i actually did manage to get out of the house, but it was super casual, and i just pulled jampacked lip glass out of the depths of my collection.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=jamp...qqVN3WF8iegwTM6IKoCw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgdii=_

  this reminded me of the other lip products from cult of cherry - i wish i had gotten some of the mattenes.  maybe i will try to incorporate what i did end up getting sometime this week.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ahhh  I'm not alone..
> 
> 
> Well, I'm definitely going to try the EX1 brand and will let you know..  I'll probably get it this next check and will just order both f400 and f500, I actually thought you might be f300
> ...


thanks so much for posting the video too - i was looking at some of her other videos and she has a nice one with a lot of nude lipstick suggestions i might try out.

  i mean, after my different lipstick everyday options are depleted, of course.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

aradhana said:


> thanks so much for posting the video too - i was looking at some of her other videos and she has a nice one with a lot of nude lipstick suggestions i might try out.
> 
> i mean, after my different lipstick everyday options are depleted, of course.


  yeah right. LOL   I'm looking at Ulta's buy one get one half nyx sale right now!!! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hmmm in the comments on that ferozebeauty post one person says they are NC42 and F400 was too dark, and the other person says it was a perfect match. i guess it's all going to be about the finer nuances of our skin tones so we'll have to test them out personally to know! in any case, i have usually been colour matched as nc43 when it's available (but that's rare since around here you can nay really get studio fix powder in that shade), and otherwise nc 44 or 45, even though it's usually darker than my neck/body. one time, in prolong wear compact, they actually matched me with nc50. needless to say i didn't buy it. i wanted to get a sample so that i could see what it looked like over time, and they didn't have those little vials.
> 
> i don't mind if i'm between two shades in this foundation - it sounds like it blends nicely into olive skin, so hopefully if it is a little bit light/dark, it won't have the weird grey cast....
> 
> ...


  Thanks Aradhana. I wish you could see how truly dark it is----I'll be vamping the entire month.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i really did a super quick look today with super watt, deliciously rich and l'oreal infallible in tauped bronze. or is it bronzed taupe? in any case, it's bronze AND it's taupe!
> 
> for my always changing lip combo i wore nouvelle vogue with half-red lipliner. i liked that much better than NV on it's own, and the different tones are not too obvious.
> 
> ...


   Love the sound of this look---I love anything bronze....and taupe!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm posting this video b/c Pat did a super dope side wing that we talked about before...   check it out...  


  http://www.fashionone.com/news/2013/09/01/beauty-tutorials-fall-makeup-trends/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm posting this video b/c Pam did a super dope side wing that we talked about before...   check it out...
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionone.com/news/2013/09/01/beauty-tutorials-fall-makeup-trends/


 Wow---that's gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing Pretty!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Love the sound of this look---I love anything bronze....and taupe!!


  then you must be loving the taupe weeks!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm posting this video b/c Pat did a super dope side wing that we talked about before...   check it out...
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionone.com/news/2013/09/01/beauty-tutorials-fall-makeup-trends/


thanks for posting that - i think this look is from one of my favourite shows i had seen in a long time - D&G women's winter 2014:

http://youtu.be/aa-ztXgPqz0


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

aradhana said:


> LOL...I'm just gonna try and keep my head down pretend I didn't read that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh I am.  I've been using some form of taupe or taupe-like e/s from lid to brow and then adding a deeper shade to the crease, and /or a mid-toned color to
  transition.  Quite often I'll just a whatever highlighter I'm using to highlight my brow.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 5, 2015)

Today's FOTD:  FACE: Ruby Kiss 3-D Face Creator, 11 (mad as heck because the compact is broken after a few uses), lighter shade in center of face, darker shade on perimeter Ruby Kiss 3-D Face Creator, 15, light contour by COB today, I will be wearing Milani Coral Cove flower blush  EYES: MAC All Woman e/s quad, bottom left shade on lid, top right shade in crease, bottom right shade in outer crease and lightly under lower lashline - this gave me a greyish-taupe smokey eye Rimmel Brow Pencil, 001 Dark Brown Prestige Cosmetics Total Intensity wp eye liner, Fierce Blue on top lashes only Rimmel London Glam Eyes Mascara, 003Extreme Black  LIPS: NYX Hot Red l/l MAC Sail La Vie lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> MAC Sail La Vie lipstick


 ​   Where and how do you find these products.  You get the vot for most eclectic stash.  I actually love looking your items up online.  I learn some things Sage----and I like
   that!!

   All woman is a go-to palette for me.  The taupe shade, Brains & Brawn is nice and mine has a major dent in it----I may even hit pan soon



I haven't done that in a long 
   while!!!

   I know your eye-look is just great w/ Sail La Vie!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

Sage is that Ruby Kisses product a foundation?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Sage is that Ruby Kisses product a foundation?


 'Tis, a pretty-well pigmented cream product that somehow sucks up a bit of oil. I have only blotted once today and that is a dream for me.  @Medgal: I found the Ruby Kisses products when I was hunting for their eye primer, which I have heard is a dupe for UDPP. I knew that my local beauty supply had a few of their products so I rolled through and (**cue singing from the heavens*) they had installed a WHOLE WALL INSTALLATION of Ruby Kisses products, WITH testers, so I stood there and played for awhile and picked out a few things. I don't know why, after all the searching I have done for good cream foundations, I don't wear them more often. It is so much easier / faster / less messy. With well-pigmented creams you have to use so little product and buff in with a synthetic brush and voila! Even-toned skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I found the Ruby Kisses products when I was hunting for their eye primer, which I have heard is a dupe for UDPP. I knew that my local beauty supply had a few of their products so I rolled through and (**cue singing from the heavens*) they had installed a WHOLE WALL INSTALLATION of Ruby Kisses products, WITH testers, so I stood there and played for awhile and picked out a few things. I don't know why, after all the searching I have done for good cream foundations, I don't wear them more often. It is so much easier / faster / less messy. With well-pigmented creams you have to use so little product and buff in with a synthetic brush and voila! Even-toned skin.


  Well I rest my case!  Thank you so much for enlightening me Sage---you just find these amazing hidden gems!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I found the Ruby Kisses products when I was hunting for their eye primer, which I have heard is a dupe for UDPP. I knew that my local beauty supply had a few of their products so I rolled through and (**cue singing from the heavens*) they had installed a WHOLE WALL INSTALLATION of Ruby Kisses products, WITH testers, so I stood there and played for awhile and picked out a few things. I don't know why, after all the searching I have done for good cream foundations, I don't wear them more often.* It is so much easier / faster / less messy. With well-pigmented creams you have to use so little product and buff in with a synthetic brush and voila! Even-toned skin.*


  I honestly didn't like Ruby Kisses eye primer. I thought it got old pretty fast.  But it did work just as well as the UDPP. 

  Do you think this is true of all creams?  If so I need to buy more.   I was literally but to run out and find this product.  I'll put it on my list for this weekend.  The Beauty Supply shops I know are all in the City anyway. LOL


----------



## sagehen (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I honestly didn't like Ruby Kisses eye primer. I thought it got old pretty fast.  But it did work just as well as the UDPP.   Do you think this is true of all creams?  If so I need to buy more.   I was literally but to run out and find this product.  I'll put it on my list for this weekend.  The Beauty Supply shops I know are all in the City anyway. LOL


  I think as long as you don't have to mix shades (which is easily done on a palette) it is true for very pigmented cream foundations. You use way less than you think you need. I totally learned that the hard way with some RCMA foundation lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

LOL Pancake City?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL Pancake City?


  OMG yes. I don't know why I didn't believe them when they said their foundation was more pigmented than others out there.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> OMG yes. I don't know why I didn't believe them when they said their foundation was more pigmented than others out there.


  hehehehe



  so I'm just realizing how HARD this lipstick a day challenge is.   It hit me when Meddy said she is going to get the vampy's out of the way before Summer hits...     I think I'm going to concentrate on vampy's and nudes.  My nudes are starting to uh, well not turn, but ya know...  not as fresh.   My poor lil Mehr has almost had it.   
I don't need to wear a lipstick a day, I need another set of lips.  I think I will start of with everything that is older than a year.  Show them some love...


----------



## katred (Jan 5, 2015)

aradhana said:


> @katred is burberry eyeshadow available at holt's?
> your look sounds very pretty - i had to look up gracy since i have a hard time remembering all the rouge g names...so pretty!
> 
> lol. thanks!
> ...


  As far as I know, Burberry is only available at two Holt's counters- Toronto and Vancouver. I grabbed two shadows at the Vancouver counter when I was out there on business a couple of years back. They've never expanded the distribution to other counters and Burberry hasn't tried to make a deal with another retailer (i.e., The Bay) as far as I know. Also, their web site won't accept orders from Canada. I tried talking to their customer service and the response was "that's too bad". Le sigh.

  I decided to play around with the idea of taupe today, because I wanted to try something more colourful on my eyes. (I've told myself that I have to use more of my pigments, because I love them, but I always just end up skipping them because they take a little longer to work with.) So I figured, if I wasn't going to incorporate taupe on the eyes, I might as well use it in other places. So...

  Face
  UD Naked Skin foundation 1.0
  Dior Star concealer 010
  Chanel Ombres Contraste "Notorious" [lavender-taupe contour powder]
  Mac Blush Ombre "Azalea Blossom" [cool lavender/ pink mix]
  Mac MSF "Lightscapade" [eggshell white highlighter]

  Eyes
  Mac paint pot "Painterly" [base]
  Mac e/s "Nanogold" [shimmery pinkish gold- inner half of lids]
  Mac pigment "Bright Fuchsia" [exactly what it says= blended over the outer half of the lids and into the crease]
  Mac e/s "Sweet Chestnut" [deep cranberry/ maroon- in the outer V to intensify/ deepen]
  Mac e/s "Crystal Avalanche" [shimmery white] along the brow bone and to soften the outer edges of BF]
  UD 24/7 e/l "Perversion" [intense black- along the upper lash lines]
  MUFE Smoky Extravagant mascara

  Lips
  Mac l/s "Viva Glam Rihanna 2" [frosty cool taupe]

  So yeah... Taupe on the cheeks and the lips, but not on the eyes. It's sort of an extreme look- I'd never wear it to an office, but I guess the nice thing about working from home is that you can play around more without being judged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's a photo of how it came out:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

katred said:


> As far as I know, Burberry is only available at two Holt's counters- Toronto and Vancouver. I grabbed two shadows at the Vancouver counter when I was out there on business a couple of years back. They've never expanded the distribution to other counters and Burberry hasn't tried to make a deal with another retailer (i.e., The Bay) as far as I know. Also, their web site won't accept orders from Canada. I tried talking to their customer service and the response was "that's too bad". Le sigh.  I decided to play around with the idea of taupe today, because I wanted to try something more colourful on my eyes. (I've told myself that I have to use more of my pigments, because I love them, but I always just end up skipping them because they take a little longer to work with.) So I figured, if I wasn't going to incorporate taupe on the eyes, I might as well use it in other places. So...  Face UD Naked Skin foundation 1.0 Dior Star concealer 010 Chanel Ombres Contraste "Notorious" [lavender-taupe contour powder] Mac Blush Ombre "Azalea Blossom" [cool lavender/ pink mix] Mac MSF "Lightscapade" [eggshell white highlighter]  Eyes Mac paint pot "Painterly" [base] Mac e/s "Nanogold" [shimmery pinkish gold- inner half of lids] Mac pigment "Bright Fuchsia" [exactly what it says= blended over the outer half of the lids and into the crease] Mac e/s "Sweet Chestnut" [deep cranberry/ maroon- in the outer V to intensify/ deepen] Mac e/s "Crystal Avalanche" [shimmery white] along the brow bone and to soften the outer edges of BF] UD 24/7 e/l "Perversion" [intense black- along the upper lash lines] MUFE Smoky Extravagant mascara  Lips Mac l/s "Viva Glam Rihanna 2" [frosty cool taupe]  So yeah... Taupe on the cheeks and the lips, but not on the eyes. It's sort of an extreme look- I'd never wear it to an office, but I guess the nice thing about working from home is that you can play around more without being judged. :clap:   Here's a photo of how it came out:


 I actually really liked the eye look katred!! ompom:


----------



## Anneri (Jan 6, 2015)

Today's the first day I did something taupe. *hangs head in shame*

  I did a fun glittery taupe eye on NYE (Benefit Skinny Jeans, the glitter, the black and the creme from the Smokelux palette and Catch my Eye f/l applied liberally all over the lid for maximum sparkle) and then it was minimal or no makeup for me. We returned from Vienna last weekend and there was such a lot to do and to catch up with! And it's quite impossible to catch up with this thread and to quote every striking look!

  Suffice to say that Meddy looked gorgeous as usual, Aradhana's posted look was absolutely striking and I'm in awe at your look with VG Rihanna, Katred!

  Here's my look from today:

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mac Mineralize Loose foundation in light, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel, Mac Beauty Powder in Too Chic to highlight, Mac MB in Modest

  EYES: UPDD, Mac Superwatt all over lid, Mac Winterized in crease (MES), Mac Kid to blend the edges, Mac Orb under browbone, Sephora 12hr pencil in black lace for upper lashline, roof top party for waterline, Clinique mascara 

  Lips: EL Envy lipstick in Rebellious Rose (LOVE that formula!)

  Now I#ve to stop wearing only my new Envy lipsticks and start the 'all my lipsticks' challenge!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Today's the first day I did something taupe. *hangs head in shame*
> 
> I did a fun glittery taupe eye on NYE (Benefit Skinny Jeans, the glitter, the black and the creme from the Smokelux palette and Catch my Eye f/l applied liberally all over the lid for maximum sparkle) and then it was minimal or no makeup for me. We returned from Vienna last weekend and there was such a lot to do and to catch up with! And it's quite impossible to catch up with this thread and to quote every striking look!
> 
> ...






Hi there Anneri!  Your NYE taupe eye counts!!!  IT sounds like your time in Vienna was nothing short of amazing!!!
    Thanks so much for the compliment.  I'm plodding along with our new lipstick challenge, still fearful of using my favs only once this year, 
    but feeling pretty gratified when I add the lipstick to my basket at the end of the day.  I'm also changing the lipstick of the day to red text on 
    my inventory document to help me keep track.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 6, 2015)

Today's FOTD:   FACE:  Ruby Kiss 3-D Face Creator, 11 lighter shade in center of face, darker shade on perimeter  Ruby Kiss 3-D Face Creator, 15, light contour  by COB today, I will be wearing MAC Deep  Plum blush   EYES: Maybelline Shadow singles as follows: Silken Taupe on lids, Constant Toast in crease, Made for Mocha and Smoky Coal blended in outer crease for depth. Pixi e/l, Black Noir on top lashline, Black Cocoa on bottom Rimmel Brow Pencil, 001 Dark Brown CG Clump Crusher mascara, Very Black    LIPS:  MAC BBQ l/l NYX Wicked lipstick, Coldhearted


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I am.  I've been using some form of taupe or taupe-like e/s from lid to brow and then adding a deeper shade to the crease, and /or a mid-toned color to
> transition.  Quite often I'll just a whatever highlighter I'm using to highlight my brow.


  I've been trying to think about other ways to wear taupe eyeshadow. After 3 days I felt like I was doing the same look just with a different crease colour lol.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> How do you like the Skindinavia spray? I keep wondering about it and have heard good things but I've only tried the UD one. I love that Modern Lure lipglass! I have to try your combo with Talk That Talk next time I wear it. Are we counting combos as separate uses? E.g. Lipstick alone is not equal to same lipstick with a lip glass? lool.
> 
> I'm not a morning person so it was a struggle for me. I felt energetic, but would need a mid-morning nap lol.
> Oh no! *Running on that would be so dangerous for sure. *
> ...


  it's ok - i didn't do it! it's way too scary out there. i mean basically i would be better off getting a pair of skates and skating for my exercise!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]We had no good lighting to speak of today---overcast and rainy all day.  I tried to get  the best light possible but unfortunately just poor indoor lighting.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]TTT looks way darker IRL than it does in the photo.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF].[/COLOR]


Great googly moogly you're fabulous Meddy!  :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

katred said:


> As far as I know, Burberry is only available at two Holt's counters- Toronto and Vancouver. I grabbed two shadows at the Vancouver counter when I was out there on business a couple of years back. They've never expanded the distribution to other counters and Burberry hasn't tried to make a deal with another retailer (i.e., The Bay) as far as I know. Also, their web site won't accept orders from Canada. I tried talking to their customer service and the response was "that's too bad". Le sigh.  I decided to play around with the idea of taupe today, because I wanted to try something more colourful on my eyes. (I've told myself that I have to use more of my pigments, because I love them, but I always just end up skipping them because they take a little longer to work with.) So I figured, if I wasn't going to incorporate taupe on the eyes, I might as well use it in other places. So...  Face UD Naked Skin foundation 1.0 Dior Star concealer 010 Chanel Ombres Contraste "Notorious" [lavender-taupe contour powder] Mac Blush Ombre "Azalea Blossom" [cool lavender/ pink mix] Mac MSF "Lightscapade" [eggshell white highlighter]  Eyes Mac paint pot "Painterly" [base] Mac e/s "Nanogold" [shimmery pinkish gold- inner half of lids] Mac pigment "Bright Fuchsia" [exactly what it says= blended over the outer half of the lids and into the crease] Mac e/s "Sweet Chestnut" [deep cranberry/ maroon- in the outer V to intensify/ deepen] Mac e/s "Crystal Avalanche" [shimmery white] along the brow bone and to soften the outer edges of BF] UD 24/7 e/l "Perversion" [intense black- along the upper lash lines] MUFE Smoky Extravagant mascara  Lips Mac l/s "Viva Glam Rihanna 2" [frosty cool taupe]  So yeah... Taupe on the cheeks and the lips, but not on the eyes. It's sort of an extreme look- I'd never wear it to an office, but I guess the nice thing about working from home is that you can play around more without being judged. :clap:   Here's a photo of how it came out:


Lovely Katred!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> *How do you like the Skindinavia spray*? I keep wondering about it and have heard good things but I've only tried the UD one. I love that Modern Lure lipglass! I have to try your combo with Talk That Talk next time I wear it. *Are we counting combos as separate uses? E.g. Lipstick alone is not equal to same lipstick with a lip glass? lool. *
> 
> I'm not a morning person so it was a struggle for me. I felt energetic, but would need a mid-morning nap lol.
> Oh no! Running on that would be so dangerous for sure.
> ...


   I like it Shars but I'm not crazy about the scent.  I think I'd gotten used to the scent MAC Fix+.  The scent dissipates quickly.  The results are good.  I never have to 
  touch up my makeup other than reapplying  lipstick.  I especially like that Skindinavia frequently has sales/specials.  

I forgot to mention that I've been doing the exact same thing...putting taupe all over my eye and adding a different crease color.  I've enjoyed the looks but I don't feel as if I'm being creative enough.

 Ok now that made me laugh myself right off the chair.  A lipstick worn with lipgloss is a *used* lipstick.  You can't then wear that same lipstick w/o lipgloss and count it 
 anew.  I'm thinking lipgloss worn with lipstick as an accessory.  We weren't counting gloss in this at all were we?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I like it Shars but I'm not crazy about the scent.  I think I'd gotten used to the scent MAC Fix+.  The scent dissipates quickly.  The results are good.  I never have to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  touch up my makeup other than [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]reapplying [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] lipstick.  I especially like that Skindinavia frequently has sales/specials.  [/COLOR]  * [COLOR=0000FF] Ok now that made me laugh myself right off the chair.  A lipstick worn with lipgloss is a used lipstick.  You can't then wear that same lipstick w/o lipgloss and count it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] anew.  I'm thinking lipgloss worn[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]with lipstick as an accessory.  We weren't counting gloss in this at all were we?[/COLOR] :anyone: *


 Uhoh :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

aradhana said:


> yep i'm having the same problem. a lot of my nude lipsticks are from several years ago...mostly when we were seeing mega smokey eyes and nude lips all over the place. i wore karat the other day but i think it has to go in the bin! it was smelling not bad, but not right!
> 
> actually, i am wondering if mac uses a different formula altogether for their LE lipsticks....? because i might not buy anymore LE mac from now on if that's the case.
> 
> ...









Thanks Naomi!


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I like it Shars but I'm not crazy about the scent.  I think I'd gotten used to the scent MAC Fix+.  The scent dissipates quickly.  The results are good.  I never have to
> touch up my makeup other than reapplying  lipstick.  I especially like that Skindinavia frequently has sales/specials.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I've been doing the exact same thing...putting taupe all over my eye and adding a different crease color.  I've enjoyed the looks but I don't feel as if I'm being creative enough.
> ...


  Ok that's good. The UD one has a pleasant (well more like non-offensive) scent but not like MAC Fix +. I love that darn thing but it doesn't keep me matte. I may try Scandinavia once I'm close to finishing one of my UD bottles and hopefully it will be in time for one of their sales. I saw that they were doing 40% off just before the holidays.

  Yeah that's the same way I feel. Like I'm not being creative enough. I'm going to google and see if I can find some more interesting taupe looks that I can still wear to work.

  Re the lipstick... just checking haha. I've been taking the opportunity to wear the colours I've never used and haven't reached for in ages. My faves I'm reserving for special days when I'm feeling myself lol.

  Edited to add the "like" after not in the first line. I love the smell of MAC's Fix +!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok that's good. The UD one has a pleasant (well more like non-offensive) scent but not MAC Fix +. I love that darn thing but it doesn't keep me matte. I may try Scandinavia once I'm close to finishing one of my UD bottles and hopefully it will be in time for one of their sales. I saw that they were doing 40% off just before the holidays.
> 
> Yeah that's the same way I feel. Like I'm not being creative enough. I'm going to google and see if I can find some more interesting taupe looks that I can still wear to work.
> 
> *Re the lipstick... just checking haha. I've been taking the opportunity to wear the colours I've never used and haven't reached for in ages. My faves I'm reserving for special days when I'm feeling myself lol.*






Me too Shars.  I'm going through my vampy cold weather/winter typical shades but saving a couple 
      for later in the year.  I don't want to deplete my favorites and if I don't love a shade, I'll make note and it won't 
      return it to my stash at the end of this challenge.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey ladies! I wanted to check in really quickly to say that I've worn taupe eyeshadow yesterday and today! The coastal scents revealed palette has several taupe shades although I've only used one shade thus far. In addition, I used mac brown script in the crease and some other discontinued mac shade to highlight the browbone.   I've been really lazy and have just continued to wear the makeup selections from last week:  Primer: Kortes anti aging primer Foundation: Nars sheer glow in Trinidad mixed with  drop of Clinique pore refining foundation in pecan  Concealer: Nars Amande to blemishes and Ginger to undereye  Highlight: Bobbi Brown bronze glow to cheekbones Blush: Mac Pleasure Model Setting Powder: Surratt diaphane loose powder Mascara: Armani eyes to kill Eyeliner: CoverGirl/Loreal gel liner Lipstick: 29 Cosmetics Reserve Red (Monday) and Nars Dolce vita lip pencil and gloss (Tuesday)  Tomorrow, I'll wear Mac Rebel lipstick


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok that's good. The UD one has a pleasant (well more like non-offensive) scent but not MAC Fix +. *I love that darn thing but it doesn't keep me matte.* I may try Scandinavia once I'm close to finishing one of my UD bottles and hopefully it will be in time for one of their sales. I saw that they were doing 40% off just before the holidays.
> 
> Yeah that's the same way I feel. Like I'm not being creative enough. I'm going to google and see if I can find some more interesting taupe looks that I can still wear to work.
> 
> Re the lipstick... just checking haha. I've been taking the opportunity to wear the colours I've never used and haven't reached for in ages. My faves I'm reserving for special days when I'm feeling myself lol.


 
  I love Mac Fix+, but it really doesn't help if you want to reduce your glow. I'm still looking for a good solution.

  I went back to taupe on the eyes today- Chantecaille Sel, which I used in the crease, combined with peach and rosewood shades and I wore Mac Lustering lipstick for a pop of colour that wasn't too extreme. I have to say that I wasn't crazy about the eye look- it seemed a little muddy- and somehow during the day, I managed to misplace the lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least it's a permanent item, so if I really can't find it, at least I can replace it.

  I'm enjoying reading/ seeing everyone's looks. It is really inspiring to see what you all come up with. One of the things about being a full-on makeup addict is that it can become too easy to just rely on new stuff, rather than seeing what I can do with the (giant horde of) stuff I already have. These challenges are making me "fall in love again" with items I'd forgotten. (Note for honesty's sake: I just got a  box of Mac stuff today, so it's not like I've sworn off everything new.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Tomorrow, I'll wear Mac Rebel lipstick






Hi Meka!  I've found myself repeating the same looks except for my lipstick.  I'd like to be more creative with my eye looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

katred said:


> Interesting! It pulls quite brown on me, so I'm always a little uncertain about it, but I like the colour enough that I keep trying it in different ways.
> 
> 
> It's funny that you mention about lipsticks going off. I was just re-swatching all my lipsticks (I do this about once a year and I figured that it was a good way to start my no repeats lipstick stretch) and I was noticing that some of my newer lipsticks have clearly gone off while my oldest ones continue to hang tough. This was even more true of glosses, actually. Now you have me worried that my neutrals might be changing on me. They look the same... I think...
> ...


   I totally agree with you on being inspired by shared makeup looks.  I'm thinking of constructing a pink and taupe eye look tomorrow because I was inspired by the look 
   that you created.  I didn't sign on not to buy more makeup in this challenge.  I've had a hauling good time in recent weeks because of the spring collections...and with 
   that came a few lipsticks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday's Look


*EYES:*
MAC* Quite Natural* Paint Potas a base 
Taupe  E/S from Chanel palette Tissé Gabrielle from lid to brow
MAC *Fireside Mineralize E/S* (Deep Plum w/Green Veining) to crease, outer vee & lower lash line 
to crease, outer vee & lower lash line


*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation, *80 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MAC Coffee Walnut PSC to contour, set w/Charlotte Tilbury,* Film Star* *Bronzer*
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Topaz*to highlight facial high planes   
MAC Mineralize Blush, *Stratus (*Amethyst & Gold-brown Melange)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
Guerlain Météorites Perles*d'Etoiles ** - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) dusted over face
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC*Vino* (Intense Violet Purple) Lip Pencil
MAC *What Joy!* (Deep berry) Lipstick
MAC Lipglass, *Flight of Fancy* (Rich Purple)

NAILS:

 Butter London, *Rebel Fox*(Burgundy Shimmer)


----------



## Anneri (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok that's good. The UD one has a pleasant (well more like non-offensive) scent but not like MAC Fix +. I love that darn thing but it doesn't keep me matte. I may try Scandinavia once I'm close to finishing one of my UD bottles and hopefully it will be in time for one of their sales. I saw that they were doing 40% off just before the holidays.
> 
> Yeah that's the same way I feel. Like I'm not being creative enough. I'm going to google and see if I can find some more interesting taupe looks that I can still wear to work.
> 
> ...


  I've Fix+ and the UD long-lasting setting spray which I only use for weddings in hot weather and parties. I can't stand the sticky feeling I get, but have to admit that it really prolongs the wear-time of my MU!


  And an idea for those who are thinking they're repeating one taupe look with different crease colours day after day - what about putting another non-taupe shade on the lid and putting the taupe in the crease? I can imagine it as a very nice look with pinks, purples and greens or browns!


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi Med! I've first to update my inventory first, and then I'll want to swatch everything on paper so I've an easy reference tool. I also want to re-organise my nailpolish, a much more daunting task!
> Vienna was very nice and very cold. And omg, the food. Amazing. Also went to the Opera and a very nice Monet exhibition, so the four days were really crowded!
> 
> 
> ...


  I was thinking of taupe in the crease but couldn't for the life of me think what I would replace the lid colour with. But I'm liking the green and purple idea. My lids are already brown so I would skip that one haha.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was thinking of taupe in the crease but couldn't for the life of me think what I would replace the lid colour with. But I'm liking the green and purple idea. My lids are already brown so I would skip that one haha.


  teal keeps popping in my head, but i think you could use just about any colour... purple and green both sound pretty too!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 7, 2015)

I decided to start on Sunday and wore Wet n Wild _Nutty _on my lids with Bobbi Brown _Blonde _through the crease and Rimmel _Taupe_ liner smudged on my upper and lower lash lines. Lipstick number one was a my first LORAC lip product I picked up before Christmas in _Secret Agent_. The Alter Ego line gets awful reviews, and I remember my mom tried a light pink that looked like pure chalk, but this one was nice and creamy. After a few hours my lips looked a bit rough though. I'll have to reevaluate later. I haven't worn anything since because of the cold here. Leaving for work when there's a -30° windchill spells N-O-P-E for me. Maybe tomorrow I'll throw something on since the high will be 17°!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2015)

aradhana said:


> this makes sense, though i was originally going to say anything goes... i suppose it depends a lot on what people's collections are like and just how many lipsticks they need to use! one thing i've found is that since those matte lipsticks became so popular, i wear my glosses less. i love the matte lipsticks just on their own. maybe after 'every lipstick', i'll have to do a 'every lipgloss'....
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


 


  Nothing for me today, and too tired to think of something for tomorrow...  Maybe LIV? 


  I wore Wes Tuesday with Strike While it's haute.  To me it's like a taupe with red sheen? LOL  I also used slate eyeliner.  I tried to do it like the Pat Mcgrath picture I showed you. I forgot what I wore in the crease...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> How do you like the Skindinavia spray? I keep wondering about it and have heard good things but I've only tried the UD one. I love that Modern Lure lipglass! I have to try your combo with Talk That Talk next time I wear it. Are we counting combos as separate uses? E.g. Lipstick alone is not equal to same lipstick with a lip glass? lool.
> 
> I'm not a morning person so it was a struggle for me. I felt energetic, but would need a mid-morning nap lol.
> Oh no! Running on that would be so dangerous for sure.
> ...


  I'm so not a morning person... and like you I need a mid morning nap when I get up to early. LOL  I can wake up at 7am and (when I'm not working) and be sleep by 10. LMAO


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was thinking of taupe in the crease but couldn't for the life of me think what I would replace the lid colour with. But I'm liking the green and purple idea. My lids are already brown so I would skip that one haha.


   I would give this a shot too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm so not a morning person... and like you I need a mid morning nap when I get up to early. LOL  I can wake up at 7am and (when I'm not working) and be sleep by 10. LMAO


   If I'm awake at 7 I can't get back to sleep---when I'm up, I'm up and sometimes I hate that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I decided to start on Sunday and wore Wet n Wild _Nutty _on my lids with Bobbi Brown _Blonde _through the crease and Rimmel _Taupe_ liner smudged on my upper and lower lash lines. Lipstick number one was a my first LORAC lip product I picked up before Christmas in _Secret Agent_. The Alter Ego line gets awful reviews, and I remember my mom tried a light pink that looked like pure chalk, but this one was nice and creamy. After a few hours my lips looked a bit rough though. I'll have to reevaluate later. I haven't worn anything since because of the *cold here. Leaving for work when there's a -30° windchill spells N-O-P-E for me. Maybe tomorrow I'll throw something on since the high will be 17°! *


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I decided to start on Sunday and wore Wet n Wild _Nutty _on my lids with Bobbi Brown _Blonde _through the crease and Rimmel _Taupe_ liner smudged on my upper and lower lash lines. Lipstick number one was a my first LORAC lip product I picked up before Christmas in _Secret Agent_. The Alter Ego line gets awful reviews, and I remember my mom tried a light pink that looked like pure chalk, but this one was nice and creamy. After a few hours my lips looked a bit rough though. I'll have to reevaluate later.* I haven't worn anything since because of the cold here. Leaving for work when there's a -30° windchill spells N-O-P-E for me. Maybe tomorrow I'll throw something on since the high will be 17°!*


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Burrrrrrrr.  I'm so over winter.  It's currently 10 degrees---all my inner bear wants to do is hibernate until spring!!![/COLOR]


 It's -17C here!! I am sooooo over winter too !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> This is exactly why I was makeupless today!   Why do we have to work in this mess?
> So you can buy makeup?
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh I know and it just started Dec 21---I don't think either of us would survive winters in Alaska


----------



## katred (Jan 7, 2015)

Today I had to go out when it was -28. When I came home, it was -34. I want to hibernate.   Went with something very basic today: Marc Jacobs The Ingenue on the eyes, Armani Eccentrico and Guerlain Cruel Gardenia on my cheeks and Nars Vivien. I don't think I'll be able to wait months before wearing her a second time. Total love.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So you can buy makeup?[/COLOR]  :lmao:     [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I know and it just started Dec 21---I don't think either of us would survive winters in Alaska:lol: [/COLOR]


 :lmao: oh don't think we did survive the trip


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

katred said:


> Today I had to go out when it was -28. When I came home, it was -34. I want to hibernate.   Went with something very basic today: Marc Jacobs The Ingenue on the eyes, Armani Eccentrico and Guerlain Cruel Gardenia on my cheeks and Nars Vivien. I don't think I'll be able to wait months before wearing her a second time. Total love.


 :shock:  oh my & going out ; no way !! Pretty look!! Cruel gardenia !! The new Middle East exclusive poudre looks soooo close to it in swatches!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Wednesday's  Look


*EYES:*
MAC* Quite Natural* Paint Potas a base 
MAC *Aloha* Pigment (soft taupe) from lid to brow
MAC *Satin Taupe *to crease, outer vee & lower lash line 
MAC *Star Studded* (Mid-tone violet pink) to outer vee


*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation, *80 Beige*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MAC *Earthshine* MSF to contour
Dior *Shimmering Gold* to highlight facial high planes   
Dior* Cheek & Lip Glow 03 *(Pink) as blush only---wore under my foundation *LOVE this unique new product!!!*
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
Givenchy Prisme Libre* 7 Voile Rose* dusted over face
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 *Chanel Plum*, Variation Aqua Crayon Lip Pencil
Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Luminous Matte,* L' Adoree *(Burgundy) Lipstick
MAC Lipglass,* Plum Fun *(Neutral Plum with Purple pearlized pigments)

NAILS:

 Butter London, *Rebel Fox*(Burgundy Shimmer)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

katred said:


> Went with something very basic today: Marc Jacobs The Ingenue on the eyes, Armani Eccentrico and Guerlain Cruel Gardenia on my cheeks and Nars Vivien. I don't think I'll be able to wait months before wearing her a second time. Total love.






You have my WARMEST wishes for a brief winter!!!!

                    Cruel Gardenia








I share your concern about wearing true loves like your Vivien just once during the year.


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

I feel so sorry for you guys with your cold temperatures. Our lowest this week is like 23 degrees celsius (about 73 F). Sorry guys. Sending warm thoughts!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 8, 2015)

OK, I am overdue, I think:  Wednesday FOTD:  FACE: same Ruby Kisses foundation and concealer situation as Tuesday MAC Deep Plum Blush  EYES: Black Radiance mineral e/s, Cherry Truffle on lid (the colors swirled together on a brush make a nice, purple-y taupe on dark skin) MAC Shag in crease Maybelline Smoky Coal in outer crease a liberal amount of Prestige Total Intensity e/l, Fierce Blue on top lid only Maybelline Clump Crusher mascara, Very Black Rimmel London brow pencil, Dark Brown  LIPS: NYX Toast l/l MAC Smoked Purple l/s, applied straight from the tube (ok, so I am back in winter mode - polished nails to match with Sinful Colors, Mesmerize)  Today: FACE: Stila Natural Finish Oil Free, H MAC NW45 concealer under eyes and on dark spots EL Double Matte powder, Deep City Color Cosmetics contour kit (can't say enough that I am just trying to use it up) Iman powder blush, Peace  EYES: WnW Fergie Primer, For Mis Primas Comfort Zone Eye Palette, top right shade on lids (it's a shimmery golden taupe on my lids), 3rd shade down on left in crease, Maybelline Smoky Coal in outer lid for depth (this combo is VERY neutral, so I felt it needed some oomph) MAC Feline on upper lid, NYX Slide-On pencil,Jungle Green on lower lid Maybelline Clump Crusher mascara Rimmel brow pencil, Dark Brown  LIPS: MAC Vino l/l MAC Dark Deed l/s  I have been running behind the last two days so I have  been doing the bare minimum


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2015)

If anyone is still on the lookout for a nice taupe that won't break the bank, have a look at that blogpost I found today.

http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2015/01/by-request-drugstore-taupe-eyeshadows.html

  If those L'Oreal eyeshadows would be available over here I'd totally get those two!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


> If anyone is still on the lookout for a nice taupe that won't break the bank, have a look at that blogpost I found today.
> 
> http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2015/01/by-request-drugstore-taupe-eyeshadows.html
> 
> If those L'Oreal eyeshadows would be available over here I'd totally get those two!


    Very nice Anneri---thanks for sharing.  This reminded me to reach for my MAC PowerChrome eye pencils.  I think I have one that's taupe-ish.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


> If anyone is still on the lookout for a nice taupe that won't break the bank, have a look at that blogpost I found today.
> 
> http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2015/01/by-request-drugstore-taupe-eyeshadows.html
> 
> If those L'Oreal eyeshadows would be available over here I'd totally get those two!


  thanks for posting! can never have too much taupe!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

aradhana said:


> here too! too cold to do much of anything except hibernate!
> sounds pretty!
> i'd like to try one of the mj trios, but haven't figured out which one would work best on my skin tone. a couple of years ago they had a really nice one that was part of a special holiday set, which i didn't purchase. now i wish i did, cuz i haven't seen it separately!
> *the cheek & lip glow looks like a very flattering shade *- i think it may have been featured in one of those videos by the blogger who did the ex1 review pretty packages posted...
> ...


 I'm loving it as a blush!!!!
​   I agree about the cold-----flannel PJ bottoms and a warm hoodie is my uniform of choice these days.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm loving it as a blush!!!!
> ​   I agree about the cold-----flannel PJ bottoms and a warm hoodie is my uniform of choice these days.


yes i can't bring myself to wear anything other than the coziest clothing!


  i forgot to post my lip colour choices the past two days - yesterday was style curve, and today i wore twig with plum lipliner. i quite liked it...i remember being a bit hum haw about twig before, but with the plum liner it gave just enough definition for a low key look...

  my taupe look today was mute aqua cream 15 as base, solar bits in impassioned on lid, night manoeuvres in crease and black ore to outer corner. i found it lacked a bit of definition. not sure what i'd do differently next time, but i'd imagine it'd be a little less sparkle! maybe add a liner? or a matte shade...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

aradhana said:


> yes i can't bring myself to wear anything other than the coziest clothing!
> 
> 
> i forgot to post my lip colour choices the past two days - yesterday was style curve, and today i wore twig with plum lipliner. i quite liked it...i remember being a bit hum haw about twig before, but with the plum liner it gave just enough definition for a low key look...
> ...


 Love your lip color choices!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

My look for Thursday was almost identical to Wednesday however, my lip color was *Dior Rouge Lip Baume in Park Avenue*, a muted plum w/Chanel lip liner in plum.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 9, 2015)

I am wearing the most tragic face...  Primer, MAC NW40 concealer where necessary, Ruby Kisses powder, Honey Brown CG Clump Crusher mascara, Very Black  Iman Luxury Lipstick, Iman Red  That. Is. All.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2015)

Woohoo, I managed a proper taupe look today!

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mac Mineralize Loose foundation in light, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel, Mac Beauty Powder in Too Chic to highlight, Mac MB in Modest

  EYES: UPDD, TooFaced Glitter Glue, Mauvement pigment all over lid, Kid to blend the edges, Espresso in the outer v and Orb to highlight the browbone. EL Modern Mercury liquid liner. Espresso also on the lower lasline. Clinique mascara.

  Lips: Rebel (for the first time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

  I really liked the combo with the golden-taupe Mauvement (which is one of my fave eyeshadow colours ever and I've neglected far too long!) and the wine-coloured Rebel. Really nice.


----------



## Shars (Jan 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Woohoo, I managed a proper taupe look today!
> 
> FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mac Mineralize Loose foundation in light, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel, Mac Beauty Powder in Too Chic to highlight, Mac MB in Modest
> 
> ...


  Sounds pretty!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Woohoo, I managed a proper taupe look today!
> 
> FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mac Mineralize Loose foundation in light, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel, Mac Beauty Powder in Too Chic to highlight, Mac MB in Modest
> 
> ...


  such a pretty shade of taupe...it almost looked like a mauve-taupe in the pics i saw!

   is  glitter glue different than mac mixing medium? i have a bottle of the latter but i usually just can't be bothered to pull it put. maybe one of these i should, since i'm trying to use some of my unloved pigments of late!

  so today's look:

  face:
  mac cc cream in recharge (all over)
  mineralize moisture foundation in nc42 & nc44 (the first is good only in the very centre, the second is too red and i had to blend it out big time!)
  nars radiant creamy concealer - biscuit
  nars light reflecting finishing powder (pressed)- translucent
  nars powder foundation - tahoe
  mac blush - ambering rose (muted rose)

  brows:
  illamasqua brow powder - thunder
  mac brow set

  eyes:
  mufe aqua cream 15 (taupe!)
  mac eyeshadow - scene 1 (bubblegum pink with silver pearl) from crease to brow bone, outer corner of under eye area
  mac eyeshadow - french grey (taupe with silver pearl)  upper lid, lower lash line
  mac technakohl - earthline (muted grey brown with frost) upper and lower lash line
  benefit they're real gel liner - very softly upper lash line, outer 1/3 lower lashline
  mufe smoky lash mascara

  lipstick: empowered.  

  another one that seems to be on the verge. the vanilla scent was gone.  
  i tried masque at first but it was too light for today. but that one the scent was still going strong even though it's older. go figure.

  anyway, very happy with the colour combos today, especially the eyes. not thrilled by having applied the nc44 to my face though....


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2015)

aradhana said:


> such a pretty shade of taupe...it almost looked like a mauve-taupe in the pics i saw!
> 
> is  glitter glue different than mac mixing medium? i have a bottle of the latter but i usually just can't be bothered to pull it put. maybe one of these i should, since i'm trying to use some of my unloved pigments of late!
> 
> ...


  Glitter Glue and Mixing Medium are actually very different. Glitter Glue is what it says - it's really sticky so that the loose pigment can adhere to that sticky base better. I still need a proper primer under it. Mixing Medium just turns your pigment into a paste so you can apply it easily. I again need a proper primer underneath. I still have some fallout when I use Glitter Glue, but none when I mix my pigment with Mixing Medium. That being said, I like the Glue better because I find it quite difficult to use the right amount of Mixing Medium. Usually I use to much so I've to use more pigment to make it less runny, and during that waste a lot of pigment...

  Do you like Recharge when you use it all over?

  I had two of the Aqua creams but couldn't cope with them. They set so quickly that I found it nearly impossible to blend them without tugging majorly on my lids! 

  On the topic of cream e/s, I just saw Cafe Makeup's swatches of the new Armani cream e/s.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Shars!
> 
> 
> Glitter Glue and Mixing Medium are actually very different. Glitter Glue is what it says - it's really sticky so that the loose pigment can adhere to that sticky base better. I still need a proper primer under it. Mixing Medium just turns your pigment into a paste so you can apply it easily. I again need a proper primer underneath. I still have some fallout when I use Glitter Glue, but none when I mix my pigment with Mixing Medium. That being said, I like the Glue better because I find it quite difficult to use the right amount of Mixing Medium. Usually I use to much so I've to use more pigment to make it less runny, and during that waste a lot of pigment...
> ...


the dilemma of the mixing medium sounds exactly like what i imagine myself going through which is partly why i find using it so daunting. but i should just do it. i think i've only used mine once since i bought it. and it's a pretty large bottle!

  i liked recharge all over. but i don't know that the colour difference was obvious all over, just the soft texture. it did go nicely with the mineralize foundation.i kind of wish there was a foundation or something with the same texture as the recharge where i could just work it into my face. but then maybe that would be just like the nars tinted moisturizer....

  i don't do a lot of blending when i wear the aqua cream. i just put it on the lid and i guess blend it just a tiny bit at the edges, with my finger. the whole application i do by finger actually - so far that has worked for me, but my use of it is super simple, and i only actually own the one shade.

  i haven't seen those cream shadows yet but i think i should go look them up....


----------



## Shars (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Ladies. Hope you all had a fab day!

  The last two days I've been rushing for work so no eyeshadow looks. My skin has been acting weird also - getting more oily than usual. Even with my oil blocking Estee Lauder Double Wear, I had to wear a mattifying primer underneath and a bit of oil still came through on my nose. So annoying! Other than that, I've been good and keeping to my one lippie a day. So far for the year, these have been my picks:

  Jan 1st - Buxom Full Bodied Lipstick (mini size) in Centerfold (a really nice mauve pink for me)
  Jan 2nd - MAC lipglass in Water Deities from the Alluring Aquatics collection (that lipglass saves lives y'all lol. I also like to pair it with another lipstick from the Alluring Aquatic collection called Enchanted One. Such a brown girl friendly nude lip. Actually, it'd be a very universally flattering combo.)
  Jan 3rd - Bite Beauty's Matte Lip Pencil in Aubergine. A stunning lipstick with a very fruity smell. This was also quite long lasting.
  Jan 4th a.m. Milani Color Statement Lipstick in Rose Hip (this has been touted as a dupe for MAC's Candy Yum Yum. I don't own CYY but Rose Hip appears to be less neon and is not a matte texture so may be more wearable for those that like the colour but aren't "neon lips" bold
  Jan 4th p.m. MAC lipstick in Enchanted One. (As noted above, this is one beige lipstick that works for my brown behind. I hope they would repromote the shade or make it permanent because I think it is universally flattering)
  Jan 5th MAC lipstick in Pleasure Bomb from the RIRI hearts MAC holiday collection (Such a stunning colour and does not budge!!)
  Jan 6th MAC lipglass in Seducing Sound from the Alluring Aquatics collection (this is another nice lipglass that works as a "my lips but better" shade for me)
  Jan 7th Too Faced La Creme lipstick in Loganberry (I love this darn colour. This formula has a lot more slip so although it doesn't bleed, it does transfer a lot. That said, I didn't have to touch up until after I ate)
  Jan 8th Milani Color Statement lipstick in Uptown Mauve (I bought this because it's supposed to be a dupe for MAC's Rebel but since I now own Rebel, I may transfer this shade to my freelance makeup kit and melt it down into a palette.
  Jan 9th (Today  ) Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy (super mini) Lipstick in Tumultuous Pink 240 (I'm really sad that I won't be able to wear this colour again until going through all my others (unless I cheat lol) Was my first time trying the EL Pure Color Envy line and I am super impressed. Application was an easy one swipe and it does not feel heavy on my lips at all. I'm excited to try the other 3 colours that came in the set I bought from Sephora during the VIB sale.

  That's it for now ladies. Hope you guys are enjoying your taupe looks. I'm definitely going to try the green and taupe smokey eye tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2015)

aradhana said:


> yes i can't bring myself to wear anything other than the coziest clothing!
> 
> 
> i forgot to post my lip colour choices the past two days - yesterday was style curve, and today i wore twig with plum lipliner. i quite liked it...i remember being a bit hum haw about twig before, but with the plum liner it gave just enough definition for a low key look...
> ...


  When I was re-swatching all my lip products, I realised for (I think) the first time that I had bought Plum liner. I'd honestly blanked out any memory of the purchase. Thanks for giving me an idea how to use it.

  The last couple of days have involved two completely different looks:

  Yesterday I wore a combination of all the Mac Artificially Wild eye shadows, along with Shroom and Tarina Tarantino Sparkling Ammunition liner (shimmery olive green). In retrospect, I think I should have used fewer colours, but I fell in love with all of them.

  On the cheeks, I wore Pink Cult, Next to Skin and Perfect Topping and my lipstick was my favourite neutral, Hourglass Fawn.

  Today, I wore Nars Dolomites- I managed to find this a few days ago after assuming I'd waited too long and I feel like the luckiest girl in the world. Cheeks were Guerlain Red Hot + Guerlain Parure de Lumière. Lipstick was Nars Charlotte, which I'm just in love with. It's not entirely vampy, but still deep and intriguing, like a film noir heroine.

  So... 9 days in and so far I've managed to avoid repeating any lipsticks. only 356 days to go...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Rebel is such a mystery to me. SO many people love it- I finally bought it myself because I was persuaded. But it never seems to work on me. It always looks (and feels) dry and always seems to just sit on my lips like wax.   When I was re-swatching all my lip products, I realised for (I think) the first time that I had bought Plum liner. I'd honestly blanked out any memory of the purchase. Thanks for giving me an idea how to use it.  The last couple of days have involved two completely different looks:  Yesterday I wore a combination of all the Mac Artificially Wild eye shadows, along with Shroom and Tarina Tarantino Sparkling Ammunition liner (shimmery olive green). In retrospect, I think I should have used fewer colours, but I fell in love with all of them.  On the cheeks, I wore Pink Cult, Next to Skin and Perfect Topping and my lipstick was my favourite neutral, Hourglass Fawn.  Today, I wore Nars Dolomites- I managed to find this a few days ago after assuming I'd waited too long and I feel like the luckiest girl in the world. Cheeks were Guerlain Red Hot + Guerlain Parure de Lumière. Lipstick was Nars Charlotte, which I'm just in love with. It's not entirely vampy, but still deep and intriguing, like a film noir heroine.  So... 9 days in and so far I've managed to avoid repeating any lipsticks. only 356 days to go...


  MAC is inconsistent in their lipsticks. You might have gotten a bad Rebel. Mine is really smooth and goes on like a dream. I have other MAC lipsticks, on the other hand, that people love that I can't get to work on me. Smoked Purple is almost impossible for me to apply, and I've seen other people apply their tube effortlessly.  Oh, and Plum liner also looks nice all over the lips on top of a balm. I tried it that way a couple weeks ago after not using my plum liner in at least 6 months.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Rebel is such a mystery to me. SO many people love it- I finally bought it myself because I was persuaded. But it never seems to work on me. It always looks (and feels) dry and always seems to just sit on my lips like wax.   When I was re-swatching all my lip products, I realised for (I think) the first time that I had bought Plum liner. I'd honestly blanked out any memory of the purchase. Thanks for giving me an idea how to use it.  The last couple of days have involved two completely different looks:  Yesterday I wore a combination of all the Mac Artificially Wild eye shadows, along with Shroom and Tarina Tarantino Sparkling Ammunition liner (shimmery olive green). In retrospect, I think I should have used fewer colours, but I fell in love with all of them.  On the cheeks, I wore Pink Cult, Next to Skin and Perfect Topping and my lipstick was my favourite neutral, Hourglass Fawn.  Today, I wore Nars Dolomites- I managed to find this a few days ago after assuming I'd waited too long and I feel like the luckiest girl in the world. Cheeks were Guerlain Red Hot + Guerlain Parure de Lumière. Lipstick was Nars Charlotte, which I'm just in love with. It's not entirely vampy, but still deep and intriguing, like a film noir heroine.  So... 9 days in and so far I've managed to avoid repeating any lipsticks. only 356 days to go...


Rebel for me is slippery and really wet.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Rebel for me is slippery and really wet.


  Such inconsistency from tube to tube. It's really disappointing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Such inconsistency from tube to tube. It's really disappointing.


Agreed, they are getting worse and worse with keeping up consistency.  Especially on perm lipsticks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Woohoo, I managed a proper taupe look today!
> 
> FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mac Mineralize Loose foundation in light, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel, Mac Beauty Powder in Too Chic to highlight, Mac MB in Modest
> 
> ...


  Very nice Anneri---all of this talk about Rebel--I need to wear mine soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Shars!
> 
> 
> Glitter Glue and Mixing Medium are actually very different. Glitter Glue is what it says - it's really sticky so that the loose pigment can adhere to that sticky base better. I still need a proper primer under it. Mixing Medium just turns your pigment into a paste so you can apply it easily. I again need a proper primer underneath. I still have some fallout when I use Glitter Glue, but none when I mix my pigment with Mixing Medium. That being said, I like the Glue better because I find it quite difficult to use the right amount of Mixing Medium. Usually I use to much so I've to use more pigment to make it less runny, and during that waste a lot of pigment...
> ...


 Very, very tempting.  I'm trying to lasso my eyeshadow urges.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Rebel is such a mystery to me. SO many people love it- I finally bought it myself because I was persuaded. But it never seems to work on me. It always looks (and feels) dry and always seems to just sit on my lips like wax.
> 
> 
> When I was re-swatching all my lip products, I realised for (I think) the first time that I had bought Plum liner. I'd honestly blanked out any memory of the purchase. Thanks for giving me an idea how to use it.
> ...


 Again with Rebel.  I had to look at my inventory document because I couldn't remember if I have-----well I do but I can't recall wearing it.  Note to self now says--wear 
   Rebel soon!!!!

   Your look sounds creative---I didn't get that gene---of that I am sure.  My eye looks are just ok---your's are spectacular!

   I love Charlotte too & I'm saving it to wear July 18---my mother's BD and her name is Charlotte.

   This is going to be a very longgggggg year



 A little secret.......I'm still buying lipstick on a regular  basis!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Such inconsistency from tube to tube. It's really disappointing.


    They're too busy cranking out collections to be concerned about quality, control it seems.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed, they are getting worse and worse with keeping up consistency.  Especially on perm lipsticks.


  Yep!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm definitely trying my Rebel this weekend---I'm intrigued.  I hope it's ok or B2M it goes![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] hboy: [COLOR=0000FF]None of this makes any sense[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   They're too busy cranking out collections to be concerned about quality, control it seems.[/COLOR]


  That's exactly what their problem is!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Shars.  I hope your Friday is going well!!! Nice lipstick line up Shars!  I hope your skin settles down soon.
> 
> Again with Rebel.  I had to look at my inventory document because I couldn't remember if I have-----well I do but I can't recall wearing it.  Note to self now says--wear
> Rebel soon!!!!
> ...


  little secret - i bought an hourglass lipstick today. :thud:
  i was needing some retail therapy. so i just kinda decided. and when i tried it on at home....there are no regrets!
  i purchased vintage, and the lipliner in empress. i like that the liner comes with a little brush on one end. now why doesn't evvvverybody do that? then you don't have to rummage around for your lip brush....
  anyway, i only have a couple of hourglass products - one of the ambient light powders, and a foundation brush. so the lip products are a nice addition.


----------



## Shars (Jan 9, 2015)

aradhana said:


> your lipstick selections all sound beautiful!
> *with regards to enchanted one - i think i recall  somebody saying it looks a lot like either velvet teddy or taupe from the perm range....i know it might not be exact but check it out while you still have EO to compare with...*
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you! I will definitely give those a swatch.

  I'm still intrigued by the hourglass ambient light powders. I hear so many raves, but I have a feeling I won't like them lol. It's silly, I know. I have to swatch them next time I'm near a Sephora or other retailer that stocks them.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you! I will definitely give those a swatch.
> 
> I'm still intrigued by the hourglass ambient light powders. I hear so many raves, but I have a feeling I won't like them lol. It's silly, I know. I have to swatch them next time I'm near a Sephora or other retailer that stocks them.


see if you can try them on your face. i think i have 'diffused'....whichever one it was, i think there were only two that worked on my skin tone. and in the end i rarely wear it, and even then sparingly, because i find it can look a little powdery....


----------



## Anneri (Jan 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm definitely trying my Rebel this weekend---I'm intrigued.  I hope it's ok or B2M it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You could B2M for a new one!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 10, 2015)

And today's face:

  FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mac Mineralize Loose foundation in light, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel, Mac Beauty Powder in Too Chic to highlight, linique cheek Pop in Berry Pop.

  EYES: UPDD, Armani ETK 27 all over the lid, Mac Mothbrown in the crease, Mac Deep Feelings in the outer v. Mac p/g in Black Swan for upper lashline, Mac Mothbrown for lower lashline, Orb to highlight under browbone. Clinique mascara.

  Lips: Mac Courting Chic. (My nails match Courting Chic completely. It's a bit weird. Never could say before that my lipstick and my nailpolish is actually the same colour! It's a cheapie Essence polish called Mauvellous Fairy.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

aradhana said:


> your lipstick selections all sound beautiful!
> with regards to enchanted one - i think i recall  somebody saying it looks a lot like either velvet teddy or taupe from the perm range....i know it might not be exact but check it out while you still have EO to compare with...
> 
> 
> ...






I knew I was in good company!!!  I looked it up---it's really pretty.  I'm glad to hear you're happy with it.  i don't have much in the Hourglass line either---one of the 
   Ambient light powders and  a few of their brushes, which I love!!!  Chanel's Precision Lip Definers have a brush at one end and they come w/a pencil sharpener.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> And today's face:
> 
> FACE: Mac CC cream in Adjust, Mac Mineralize Loose foundation in light, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel, Mac Beauty Powder in Too Chic to highlight, linique cheek Pop in Berry Pop.
> 
> ...


  Courting Chic is pretty!  I love Essie NP--quite a few bottles grace my nail racks!!! They're very accessible here, the colors are great and the formula might even rival 
    that of a few high-end NPs.  I'm going for a lip & tip match for today too.  Just haven't yet decided what that'll be.  I currently have on Chanel Taboo but I'm ready for a 
    change today.


    Yesterday I constructed an eye look that i loved so much i just might repeat it today.  I did a smokey taupe look & I loved it.  I wore YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in 
*     Prune Impertinente *(Burgundy) *11 *and I'm so sorry I did because I love it.  It's a great formula and the color is my perfect burgundy.  What was I thinking????


----------



## katred (Jan 10, 2015)

aradhana said:


> your lipstick selections all sound beautiful!
> with regards to enchanted one - i think i recall  somebody saying it looks a lot like either velvet teddy or taupe from the perm range....i know it might not be exact but check it out while you still have EO to compare with...
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks. I think you might enjoy the AW shadows- they're more pigmented than I thought they'd be. Stony and Natural Wilderness would look great on you for sure. As far as I can tell, the whole collection is still available on the Canadian site. Everything I got is fantastic in terms of quality. As noted with the great Rebel caper, Mac has become a bit dodgy in terms of quality as they rush to release collection after collection, but the quality of the shadows and blushes for this is as good as I've seen them do in YEARS.

  I'm curious to know how you like the Hourglass lippie. I have a few and I do recommend using a liner with them. They're very creamy and do have a slight tendency to bleed, especially when reapplied after a meal. The exception to that is Nocturnal, which has a slightly more matte finish. Let me know what you think of the lip liners. I don't use them very often and I'm thinking that 2015 will be the year that I discover their magic.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 10, 2015)

katred said:


> smh... I must have seen the swatch on Temptalia's web site a half a dozen times without noticing the name and thought "that colour is so gorgeous- I must have it! Then I realise what it is and am left thinking... It doesn't look like that on me. Mine is super matte- more matte than some of the actual matte finish lipsticks I have. I'm wondering if I should try getting another tube, but who knows if it would be any better? Mine is older, but not so old that it should be problematic. I have even older Mac lipsticks in my stash that are in fine shape! Honestly, I think if I want something the colour that Rebel seems to be on everyone else (it pulls a weird neon pink with purple overtone on me, which is considerably less cool than that description makes it sounds), I'll just buy US Venom.
> 
> 
> I'll try "Plum Balm" lips soon! Smoked Purple is one of those mattes I have to psych myself up for because it's so frustrating to apply. Sin and Charred Red can be bad, but still a little more forgiving.
> ...


  it's funny what you say about rebel - it's a shade that i had several people tell me would be flattering on me...and when i finally got it, i'm a bit meh when i wear it. it just looks like a berry. nice, but there are a lot of nice berries out there, and rebel certainly does not look on me as it does on most people...i don't find it pulls very blue-toned on me at all, which is disappointing.

  i would have thought the peachy coral would be a nice complement to the purple tones? 

  i like the HG lipstick so far. and the pencil - it applies very smoothly. i like the shape of the lipstick - it makes it easier to apply....i'm glad i got the two items together. i like wearing mac mocha with mac beet l/l, and this is a little bit of a higher end version of a similar combo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i think giving makeup to my mom would be the same is letting it sit unused in my drawer. she only ever wears black kohl pencil. i tried a long time ago to get her to wear lipstick but i think she just doesn't feel comfortable with it or maybe is so use to her normal routine that they were only used a couple of times before they had to be tossed. there was one in this really nice coral shade called 'mango', which it'd be cool if she still had (and it wasn't rotten)
> your look sounds very pretty, especially the eyes!
> 
> 
> ...






00000000 



Because we're wearing a different lippie everyday for the entire year



It's nice and /I can't wear it again until next year---sniff, sniff.
Today I'm wearing a smokey burgundy eye and Tom Ford Bruised Plum lipstick.


----------



## katred (Jan 10, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i think giving makeup to my mom would be the same is letting it sit unused in my drawer. she only ever wears black kohl pencil. i tried a long time ago to get her to wear lipstick but i think she just doesn't feel comfortable with it or maybe is so use to her normal routine that they were only used a couple of times before they had to be tossed. there was one in this really nice coral shade called 'mango', which it'd be cool if she still had (and it wasn't rotten) your look sounds very pretty, especially the eyes!   what's wrong with that?  it's funny what you say about rebel - it's a shade that i had several people tell me would be flattering on me...and when i finally got it, i'm a bit meh when i wear it. it just looks like a berry. nice, but there are a lot of nice berries out there, and rebel certainly does not look on me as it does on most people...i don't find it pulls very blue-toned on me at all, which is disappointing.  i *would have thought the peachy coral would be a nice complement to the purple tones? *  i like the HG lipstick so far. and the pencil - it applies very smoothly. i like the shape of the lipstick - it makes it easier to apply....i'm glad i got the two items together. i like wearing mac mocha with mac beet l/l, and this is a little bit of a higher end version of a similar combo.


  It worked very well on the eyes- I'll defin use this combo again- but the cheek was a little too warmed up. Since there was a lightness to everything else I had on, a more autumnal blush looked weirdly heavy. I was afraid of going too cool with such a cool lipstick, but in the end I think I would have been better served with a cool light pink or a cool-leaning peach.   





Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=EE82EE]00000000 [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Because we're wearing a different lippie everyday for the entire year[/COLOR]:crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]It's nice and /I can't wear it again until next year---sniff, sniff.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Today I'm wearing a smokey burgundy eye and Tom Ford Bruised Plum lipstick.[/COLOR]


  That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## katred (Jan 11, 2015)

Much happier with today's look, although it's really me just falling back on the neutral eye/ bold lip look that I do almost as a matter of habit. I was a little bit surprised because the makeup is all quite warm and I'm wearing very warm colours. I'm increasingly starting to think that I'm not as cool-toned as mirrors have led me to believe...

  Face ::
  Korres 24 hour Wild Rose Moisturizer
  Korres Black Pine Eye cream
  Urban Decay Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star Concealer 010
  Nars blush Deep Throat (soft coral pink)
  Hourglass Luminous Light (candlelit glow)

  Eyes ::
  Mac Paint Pot Painterly (neutral base)
  Marc Jacobs e/s trio "The Glam"


 Warm Cream (all over lid- this colour *loves* my eyes, it always works for me) 	
 Shimmery deep chocolate brown (outer lid and crease) 	
 Light shimmery copper (around the edges of the brown and pulled into the inner crease, as well as along the lower lash line) 
  Mac e/s Dazzlelight (neutral highlight) (below brow)
  UD e/l "Invasion" (dark teal) (upper lash and water lines)
  MUFE concealer pencil in Light/ medium (lower water lines)
  Diorshow New Look mascara

  Lips ::
  Nuxe Rêve de Miel lip balm to prep
  Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipstick Red Strass (red with intense gold shimmer)

  I'm just loving this lipstick to death and I know I won't be able to go too long without wearing it again. I find it exceptionally comfortable and moisturizing and it really does make my lips look plumped and smoother. I've only worn Cherry Pink, my other KK lipstick choice, once and my lips were in rough shape that day, so it didn't feel as nice, but I'm waiting to evaluate it properly until I can wear it on decent lips.

  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

katred said:


> Much happier with today's look, although it's really me just falling back on the neutral eye/ bold lip look that I do almost as a matter of habit. I was a little bit surprised because the makeup is all quite warm and I'm wearing very warm colours. *I'm increasingly starting to think that I'm not as cool-toned as mirrors have led me to believe...*  Face :: Korres 24 hour Wild Rose Moisturizer Korres Black Pine Eye cream Urban Decay Naked Skin 1.0 Dior Star Concealer 010 Nars blush Deep Throat (soft coral pink) Hourglass Luminous Light (candlelit glow)  Eyes :: Mac Paint Pot Painterly (neutral base) Marc Jacobs e/s trio "The Glam"
> 
> Warm Cream (all over lid- this colour *loves* my eyes, it always works for me)
> Shimmery deep chocolate brown (outer lid and crease)
> ...


  I fight with this, too. I can never decide. I feel like I teeter on the edge between bright winter and bright spring. I feel like I should be a bright winter but I like orange-peach blushes on me (like Nars Gina) and oranges, corals, and coral-reds on my lips, so I don't know.  This sounds like a really gorgeous look, btw.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

katred said:


> Rebel is such a mystery to me. SO many people love it- I finally bought it myself because I was persuaded. But it never seems to work on me. It always looks (and feels) dry and always seems to just sit on my lips like wax.
> 
> 
> When I was re-swatching all my lip products, I realised for (I think) the first time that I had bought Plum liner. I'd honestly blanked out any memory of the purchase. Thanks for giving me an idea how to use it.
> ...


  that's what she said...  LOL 



  still nothing for me.  OT is killing me!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 12, 2015)

katred said:


> Much happier with today's look, although it's really me just falling back on the neutral eye/ bold lip look that I do almost as a matter of habit. I was a little bit surprised because the makeup is all quite warm and I'm wearing very warm colours. I'm increasingly starting to think that I'm not as cool-toned as mirrors have led me to believe...  Face :: Korres 24 hour Wild Rose Moisturizer Korres Black Pine Eye cream Urban Decay Naked Skin 1.0 Dior Star Concealer 010 Nars blush Deep Throat (soft coral pink) Hourglass Luminous Light (candlelit glow)  Eyes :: Mac Paint Pot Painterly (neutral base) Marc Jacobs e/s trio "The Glam"
> 
> Warm Cream (all over lid- this colour *loves* my eyes, it always works for me)
> Shimmery deep chocolate brown (outer lid and crease)
> ...


   Pretty look! The banana colour from the glam palette looks like it would be really buttery and smooth.    I might be out of the makeup loop for a few days. I just broke up with my boyfriend yesterday, and not feeling very good at all.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 12, 2015)

aradhana said:


> Pretty look! The banana colour from the glam palette looks like it would be really buttery and smooth.    I might be out of the makeup loop for a few days. I just broke up with my boyfriend yesterday, and not feeling very good at all.


  Aww, I hope you start feeling better soon. I'm sure it was for the best.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 12, 2015)

aradhana said:


> Pretty look! The banana colour from the glam palette looks like it would be really buttery and smooth.    I might be out of the makeup loop for a few days.* I just broke up with my boyfriend yesterday, and not feeling very good at all*.


  I hope you feel better soon, and some unsolicited advice, so feel free to ignore...wearing lipstick makes you feel better. No lie.  Ummm, hard time counting...taupe eyes is until Wednesday, right?  I am wearing taupe today and will post a couple days' worth of faces in a bit.  Today's FOTD:  FACE: Stila Natural Finish Oil Free foundation, H EL Double Matte pressed powder, Deep LM Secret Concealer, Orange/Yellow (SERIOUS PAN here - scraping the edges - SUCH accomplishment I feel lol) under eyes MAC Studio Finish concealer, NW40 where necessary  EYES: MAC All Woman e/s quad, white shade to highlight browbone, bottom left on lid, top right in transition, Black Magique (only shade whose name I remember - WHY?) in crease Prestige Total Intensity eyeliner, Fierce Blue Rimmel London brow pencil, Dark Brown Maybelline Clump Crusher mascara, Very Black (I have some serious spider lashes going on, but I sorta like it. I really piled it on the bottom lashes today)  LIPS: MAC PLW lip liner, Dynamo MAC lipstick, Dangerous


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

aradhana said:


> I might be out of the makeup loop for a few days. I just broke up with my boyfriend yesterday, and not feeling very good at all.







  I'm sorry to hear - unless the breakup was a good thing for you - and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

katred said:


> Much happier with today's look, although it's really me just falling back on the neutral eye/ bold lip look that I do almost as a matter of habit. I was a little bit surprised because the makeup is all quite warm and I'm wearing very warm colours. I'm increasingly starting to think that I'm not as cool-toned as mirrors have led me to believe...
> 
> Face ::
> Korres 24 hour Wild Rose Moisturizer
> ...


 Sorry I couldn't multi-quote and then I got a screen full of errant characters.  Anyway, I love this look Katred.  I looked up Red 
  Strass & it is an amazing color!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> love this look, I think I'll wear Artificially wild tomorrow.
> 
> 
> that's what she said...  LOL
> ...


   Aradhana, I'm so sorry to hear about your breakup----never an easy thing, even if we ourselves initiate it.  Thinking of you and sending good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am wearing taupe today and will post a couple days' worth of faces in a bit.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 12, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, I hope you start feeling better soon. I'm sure it was for the best.





sagehen said:


> I hope you feel better soon, and some unsolicited advice, so feel free to ignore...wearing lipstick makes you feel better. No lie.  Ummm, hard time counting...taupe eyes is until Wednesday, right?  I am wearing taupe today and will post a couple days' worth of faces in a bit.  Today's FOTD:  FACE: Stila Natural Finish Oil Free foundation, H EL Double Matte pressed powder, Deep LM Secret Concealer, Orange/Yellow (SERIOUS PAN here - scraping the edges - SUCH accomplishment I feel lol) under eyes MAC Studio Finish concealer, NW40 where necessary  EYES: MAC All Woman e/s quad, white shade to highlight browbone, bottom left on lid, top right in transition, Black Magique (only shade whose name I remember - WHY?) in crease Prestige Total Intensity eyeliner, Fierce Blue Rimmel London brow pencil, Dark Brown Maybelline Clump Crusher mascara, Very Black  LIPS: MAC PLW lip liner, Dynamo MAC lipstick, Dangerous





Shars said:


> :support:  I'm sorry to hear - unless the breakup was a good thing for you - and hope you feel better soon!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think you should go with what you want!  It's your face---your canvas!  Go with what feels right to you!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Hang in there Pretty!!![/COLOR]:support:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Aradhana, I'm so sorry to hear about your breakup----never an easy thing, even if we ourselves initiate it.  Thinking of you and sending good thoughts your way!!![/COLOR]:bouquet:


  Thanks ladies. I was indeed the initiator but didn't really feel like I had another option, if that makes sense. So definitely not an easy one. I heeded sage's advice (after all she IS a sage hen) ...I wore strong woman with my moody taupe eyes today. (Bossa blue and cloudy afternoon, sama -blue- opulash and ud lust eyeliner)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

aradhana said:


> I heeded sage's advice (after all she IS a sage hen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Way to go Aradhana!!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 12, 2015)

aradhana said:


> Thanks ladies. I was indeed the initiator but didn't really feel like I had another option, if that makes sense. So definitely not an easy one. *I heeded sage's advice (after all she IS a sage hen) ...I wore strong woman with my moody taupe eyes today.* (Bossa blue and cloudy afternoon, sama -blue- opulash and ud lust eyeliner)


  YES!!! Pull out Diva if you need to. I am glad I have bought several lipsticks just for the image the name creates in my head (Composure Mattene, Diva, Strong Woman, Strength, Icon, Dangerous...) sometimes I just need to feel a certain way to get through the day. Hugs to you!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey ladies! I hope you're well. I am horribly behind on this thread. Sorry  I skimmed this last page to see that @Aradhana is going through a breakup. I'm sorry to hear that and hope that you are feeling better and at peace.   I finally have satin taupe and ashes to ashes. I wore satin taupe today with brown script as the transition color and saddle in the crease. I think that I wore limit on the browbone. Tomorrow, I will probably add a plum/purple shade to the outer v and blended into the crease a little.   I need to revamp my other makeup because something wasn't quite right. I wore YSL touché éclat foundation in b80 and kinda looked too greasy. I may try the powder first trick tomorrow in order to tone down the shine.   I also had lipstick free days last week. When I wore lipstick, I wore lingering kiss instead of rebel as planned. I wore Nars red lizard today. Unsure what I'll wear tomorrow.   Off to finish watching this football game. Have a good night!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Off to finish watching this football game. Have a good night!






Howdy Meka!  Your Satin Taupe eye look sounds pretty!!!

​Yesterday I wore MAC Kissable Lip Color in *Flaunting It* and today I wore MAC* Private Party*​.  My eye look for both days was with *Brains & Brawn*, a midtown taupe from the MAC All Woman quad.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 12, 2015)

I really like Brains and Brawn...would it be wrong for me to check out my local CCO for another All Woman quad? I love the highlight shade and Black Magique too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I really like Brains and Brawn...would it be wrong for me to check out my local CCO for another All Woman quad? I love the highlight shade and Black Magique too.






No.  Not at all Sage!!!  You'd be getting it at a discount---that's always a good thing!!!   I love, love, love that palette and I hope you find a back up!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

The sun is shining and I totally brightened my look to go with our sunny but 27 degree Tuesday





*EYES:*
MAC* Quite Natural* Paint Potas a base 
MAC *Satin Taupe E/S*from lid to slightly above crease, outer vee & lower lash line 
Chanel Soft Touch OE *Exaltation* *108 *(Bright Pink) to transition area & outer vee, blended
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink)


*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Guerlain*Terracotta Joli Teint* Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MAC *Coffee Walnut *Pro Sculpting Cream to contour, set w/MAC Sculpting Powder, *Shadester*
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to highlight facial high planes   
Tom Ford *Narcissist* *01* (Magenta Pink) Blush
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose* dusted over face
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC *Embrace Me* (Vivid pinkish fuchsia) lip pencil
NARS *Schiap* (Hot Pink)  Lipstick
MAC Lipglass, *Style Packed *(Hot Pink)

NAILS:

 Dior* Rouge Garconne* 943 (Deep burgundy)


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 13, 2015)

Aradhana, I hope you are feeling better.  so sorry to hear about your break up. 




Just wanted to jump in and ask you all ,especially Sage b/c she knows a lot about brands, if you have ever seen an orange/yellow corrector in crayon form.  I really like htis one by Tom Ford, but not the price. 






  I like the idea of using a "dry" format instead of waiting on a cream or liquid to dry down.     Any ideas?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Aradhana, I hope you are feeling better.  so sorry to hear about your break up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not familiar with those but I'll bet, like you said, Sage, or even Meka or Katred may know of a more affordable option.  When I find one thing that I like I don't 
  usually deviate unless someone convinces me that it's an ideal find.  I'm still happy with YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline. *It conceals my dark 
   circles quite nicely.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 13, 2015)

I totally understand Meddy.  Because it is in a stick format it easily breaks, so I don't want to waste so much product ya know?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I totally understand Meddy.  Because it is in a stick format it easily breaks, so I don't want to waste so much product ya know?


    Oh that's a good point---that would annoy me!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I totally understand Meddy.  Because it is in a stick format it easily breaks, so I don't want to waste so much product ya know?


  The closest thing i can think of to that is a Bourjois concealer but it is not available in a shade dark enough. Sephora used to carry something just like this in their house brand but inexplicably discontinued it last year. I have one left. Sorry I  can't help.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> The closest thing i can think of to that is a Bourjois concealer but it is not available in a shade dark enough. Sephora used to carry something just like this in their house brand but inexplicably discontinued it last year. I have one left. Sorry I can't help.


  No problem!! 

Thanks for the suggestions.  

  And I didn't mean to just call Sage, she just know about brands I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 13, 2015)

damn that Sephora pencil looks exactly like it..   *Sad face*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> damn that Sephora pencil looks exactly like it..   *Sad face*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL @ Tragic Face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lmao girl you are too much


----------



## Shars (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Aradhana, I hope you are feeling better.  so sorry to hear about your break up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think Lancome is supposed to be bringing out something similar but double ended. I'm not sure if Sephora has all the shades up yet, but here's the link http://www.sephora.com/le-duo-contour-highlighter-stick-P393227?skuId=1678416


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for me to finally chime in after going almost all of last week without wearing any makeup!   I have a small Stila palette in "The Natural" that has been sitting around for ages, untouched, so I finally broke it out because it has two purple-ish taupes. Saturday I wore Maybelline _Tough as Taupe_ as a base with ColourPop _So Quiche_ all over the lid, Stila _Demure_ as inner corner highlight with _Linen_ in the crease, and Rimmel _Taupe_ smudged on my lower lash line. I paired the look with Bite Beauty's _Granache_--another first-time wear. It's one of the best blue-based pinks I own! I'm so happy to know I'll be able to wear it again soonish (lol). I really loved this look.  Sunday I wore _Linen_ all over the lid, _Pure_ as inner corner highlight with _Innocent_ in the crease and diffused out to my brow, and _Silk_ to deepen the socket a bit.  _Element_ smudged over _Gilded_ on my lower lash line. My lipstick choice was Bite Beauty's _Mulberry_ and I'm going to be listing it in the CB. I have this exact color a few times over already.  Nothing since Sunday and I can't even blame the weather! What's on the agenda post-taupe week? I have to go back and catch up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Nothing since Sunday and I can't even blame the weather! What's on the agenda post-taupe week? I have to go back and catch up!






Hi there Jay.  We've all had/still have makeupless days.  Both of your looks sound really pretty.  WE haven't actually selected eye looks beyond our taupe 
    weeks, I think because we've embarked on a _different lipstick everyday for the entire year. _

_If anyone has an eye look to suggest for a week or two _that's fine, otherwise I'm good with just the lip challenge for a couple of weeks.  I would use a 
    random eye week or two just to use several brand new E/S palettes that I've not yet touched.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 14, 2015)

@aradhana, I'm sure that after a rough start the new year will hold many wonderful surprises for you! See it that way, the worst is already behind you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  I managed a face today. (Feeling like Tina Fey at the Globes - 'three hours after which I look like a human woman' - but it's rather half an hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  FACE: Bourjois CC cream in Ivory, Chanel Les Beiges Powder in No 20, Mac Lustre Drops in Pink Rebel to highlight, Mac Have a lovely day as blush, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel

  EYES: UPDD, Chanel Stylo e/s in Moon River, Sephora 12hr contour eye pencils in Roof Top Party (lower lashline) & Good Mood (upper lashline). Clinique mascara and Clarins Fix Mascara (waterproofing seal).

  Lips: Most Popular (MAC Hello Kitty)

  Everything waterproof and rather low-key because I've an aqua cycling session this afternoon (oh dear).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anneri said:


> @aradhana, I'm sure that after a rough start the new year will hold many wonderful surprises for you! See it that way, the worst is already behind you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Your look sounds lovely!!!!  Aqua cycling???  That sounds great.  I hope the water is warm.  I would totally do something like that!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wednesday was a no makeup day for me---it just panned out that way.  Today, Thursday was a full makeup day!


*EYES:*
Chanel IDO, *Mirage*(Golden bonze)as a base 
 Chanel E/S Quad,*Tissé Rivoli (226)*
   Taupe  to lid 
Coppery Brown to crease & lower lash line
   Deep Satin Taupe to transition
   Pale Champagne to highlight Brow
MAC *DipDown* Fluid line to upper lash line


*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel* Double Perfection Lumière* Powder Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MAC *Coffee Walnut* Pro Sculpting Cream to contour, set w/MAC Sculpting Powder, *Shadester*
Bobby Brown *Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick* to highlight facial high planes   
NARS *Coeur Battant* Blush(Magenta Pink)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose* dusted over face
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC *Embrace Me* (Vivid pinkish fuchsia) lip pencil
MAC Kissable Lip Color, *Scandelicious (*Blue fuchsia)


NAILS:

 Chanel *Dèsirio* (Fuchsia Pink Plum) 643


----------



## Anneri (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wednesday was a no makeup day for me---it just panned out that way.  Today, Thursday was a full makeup day!
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  I have those days quite often lately. Don't know why.

  Yesterday I was quite in a rush so I repeated that look from Wednesday, just with Radicchio lipstick. I honestly don't know why I got so many lustres five years ago!

  Today I was quite adventourous with my MU. I had cleaned out most of my makeup drawers, and found two Mac lipsticks I've never worn - one of them was a lovely nude called Naked Proof that I got in a set they do during summer two years ago. So I did a smokey eye to accompany it, and chose Tarte cream e/s in rich brown and L'Oreal Infallibles in All Night Blue, a wonderful velvety dark blue.

  FACE: Bourjois CC cream in Ivory, Nars Illuminating Setting Powder, Mac Lustre Drops in Pink Rebel to highlight, Chanel Revelation cream blush, Maybelline Fit Me concealer, Maybelline brow gel

  EYES: UPDD, Rich Brown all over lid, applied more heavily in the outer corners, L'Oreal All Night Blue in the crease, applied more heavily in the outer v. I didn't use a transition shade but should have... Orb to highlight under browbone and inner corners. Liners: lower lashline Mac's powerchrome eye pencil in Life's Luxury (dark brown with red sparkles), upper lashline EL liquid eyeliner in Bronze. Catrice Better than false lashes mascara (freebie, and it does nothing for my lashes. But I'm still reluctant to throw it out. I'm such a hoarder!).

  Lips: Naked Proof


  I felt quite good today because I overcame the hoarder tendencies mentioned above and packed a big parcel with stuff I never wear and sent it to a children's hospice that'll sell it during one of their quarterly fleamarkets to raise money. I've some space again in my MU storage!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 16, 2015)

Anneri said:


> It's a great cardio workout when you have wonky knees like I have. And it's a lot of fun - loud music, just like a spinning class. The water is actually not very warm - but that's good, because you're quite sweaty!
> 
> 
> I have those days quite often lately. Don't know why.
> ...


  maybe mac released a large number of lustres that year?  I think in the past year only I've accrued a LOT of mattes. it seems like frost is next to come....


----------



## Anneri (Jan 16, 2015)

aradhana said:


> :hug: I did indeed pull out Diva on Wednesday, then yesterday I wore Powerful. Somewhere in the last few days I also wore Illamasqua intense gloss in 'move'.   the name of these shades is more than just marketing, because it actually does make a difference to how you feel! thanks dolly!  so quiche is sooooo pretty!   i don't mind just the lip challenge for a while, till something strikes us. i'm still going on taupes anyway    thanks anneri.  your look sounds pretty, and the names of the products are enough to put a person in a happy, party mood!  i'm not sure if i mentioned this before, but i really like your avatar pic.   sounds pretty, especially the eyes!  maybe mac released a large number of lustres that year?  I think in the past year only I've accrued a LOT of mattes. it seems like frost is next to come....


  Thank you Aradhana! Huh, didn't recognise that I did a happy party look! Really funny.  I think I got so many lustres right then because I was still wary of strong colours - and now that I'm quite used to those, I don't quite get that. I didn't want to wear red lipstick for the longest time!  Btw, if we're looking for another e/s colour to accompany our lipstick challenge, what about purple? Suits everybody and is beautiful on every eye colour. Just a suggestion!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 16, 2015)

OK, I managed a face today:  FACE: Hard Candy Shine Free Primer (I usually don't mention primer because I don't LOVE any particular one, but I  am impressed with this one. My skin is oily-dehydrated at this time of year (and I have been struggling with eczema this winter), and it balances me pretty well. Keeps down shine but not so drying that it shows dry spots and it blurs my pores to an extent for $6 - should have tried this before I bought that Smashbox pore minimizing primer...) Stila Natural Finish Oil Free foundation, H Black Opal stick foundation, Black Walnut, for contour LA Girl Pro HD concealer, Fawn under eyes, Chestnut on pih areas, silica powder to set EL Double Matte pressed powder, Deep   EYES: WnW Fergie primer, shimmer WnW e/s, Nutty, on lid some matte brown shadow from Too Faced Jingle All the Way palette in crease NYX Big Fat Black Marker pen liner, black Rimmel London brow pencil, Dark Brown CG Clump Crusher mascara, very black  LIPS:  MAC l/l, Grape MAC l/s, Gunner Black Radiance Prismatic Color l/g, Diva in center of lips


----------



## aradhana (Jan 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Black Radiance Prismatic Color l/g, Diva in center of lips


  i like the sound of the duotone lip!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 16, 2015)

today i wore a mix of two l'oreal lipsticks in freida's nude and freida's red (which is called a true red but it's pretty pinky)
  i didn't have it on very long because i went to my friend's place for dinner and she gave me two lipsticks - kinda sexy and toxic tale. i ended up leaving her place with a blend of the two. on their own i felt kinda sexy needed a lipliner or something and TT probably just needed me to be wearing different makeup because it was bringing out the green in my skin again.
  i might try figuring out the orange lipstick/green skin solution tomorrow...maybe the purple eyes will help?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 16, 2015)

All I am saying is... Kinda Sexy with Plum liner...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Anneri said:


> It's a great cardio workout when you have wonky knees like I have. And it's a lot of fun - loud music, just like a spinning class. The water is actually not very warm - but that's good, because you're quite sweaty!
> 
> 
> *I have those days quite often lately. Don't know why.*
> ...


 I was feeling a bit indecisive and then decided to  give myself a facial and before i knew it was too late for makeup




  That dark blue smokey eye sounds pretty!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

aradhana said:


> I did indeed pull out Diva on Wednesday, then yesterday I wore Powerful. Somewhere in the last few days I also wore Illamasqua intense gloss in 'move'.
> 
> the name of these shades is more than just marketing, because it actually does make a difference to how you feel!
> thanks dolly!
> ...


 Glad you're feeling empowered right now!!!!
I've done the taupe eye look for the past two days---I did switch the lid color today and liked it even better-----neutral eyes just work well with any lippie.  Today I wore YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Grenat  Satisfaction *(Burgundy*) 206* which I happen to love.  I don't mind just the lip challenge either -----maybe we can do 1 week of an eye look along with the lipstick challenge and then a free week w/o specific eye look.  So alternating designated eye looks with non-specific eye looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *Btw, if we're looking for another e/s colour to accompany our lipstick challenge, what about purple? Suits everybody and is beautiful on every eye colour. Just a suggestion!*


 I'm up for *a week of purple eye looks* - I don't think I look particularly good in it but I can go with pale lavender on the lid and then deepen the crease w/a deep purple.  Yes I could do that for a week.  Anyone who wants to join in just do so. * Shall we make it from Monday January 19 - Sunday January 25????*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

aradhana said:


> today i wore a mix of two l'oreal lipsticks in freida's nude and freida's red (which is called a true red but it's pretty pinky)
> i didn't have it on very long because i went to my friend's place for dinner and she gave me two lipsticks - kinda sexy and toxic tale. i ended up leaving her place with a blend of the two. on their own i felt kinda sexy needed a lipliner or something and TT probably just needed me to be wearing different makeup because it was bringing out the green in my skin again.
> i might try figuring out the orange lipstick/green skin solution tomorrow...*maybe the purple eyes will help?*


    You had a lipstick smorgasbord!!!!!    Totally worth try!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Black Radiance Prismatic Color l/g, Diva in center of lips


   Wow Sage---I'm glad you found a primer that's working for you!  That's great!!   That lip combo sounds


----------



## Anneri (Jan 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a good idea---the purple family encompasses many shades
> 
> You had a *lipstick smorgasbord*!!!!!    Totally worth try!!!








  FACE: Bourjois CC cream in Ivory, Nars Illuminating Setting Powder, Mac Lustre Drops in Pink Rebel to highlight, MAC Casual Color in Out for Fun as a blush, Bourjois concealer, Maybelline brow gel

  EYES: UPDD, TF Glitter Glue, Mac Bossa Blue - taupe all over the lid, blue in crease, deepened outer v with a bit of yesterday's L'Oreal Infallible (dark blue), Kid as a transition colour, Orb to highlight under browbone and inner corners. Liners: Sephora Black Lace on upper lashline, Roof Top Party on lower lashline, Essence Lash Princess mascara (another freebie. Like it quite well after trying it for the first time!).

  Lips: Astor chubby stick dupe in a corally colour (name rubbed off)


----------



## katred (Jan 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm up for *a week of purple eye looks* - I don't think I look particularly good in it but I can go with pale lavender on the lid and then deepen the crease w/a deep purple.  Yes I could do that for a week.  Anyone who wants to join in just do so. * Shall we make it from Monday January 19 - Sunday January 25????*


 
  Funny, I'm wearing purple shadows today, so I guess I got a head start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shouldn't have any trouble doing various sorts of purple looks for a week, though. I am a slave to teh purpl.

  Although I've been quiet, I have been faithfully sticking to my lipstick a day challenge without any repeats. I suppose that's not the greatest achievement after only two and a half weeks, but I'm already thinking that I'm going to have problems not returning to some favourites (well, I'm trying to save those) or trying out new loves with different looks.

  Here's today's look:

  FACE:
  UD Naked Skin foundation 1.0
  Dior Star concealer 010
  Mac Prep & Prime finishing powder (thanks @aradhana for reminding me of the powder under the foundation trick for reducing shine. I'm no longer in danger of causing car accidents on sunny days)
  Mac Pink Cult blush
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Diffused Light

  EYES:
  Mac Paint Pot Painterly
  Armani Eyes to Kill e/s Violet Scarab (over most of mobile lid, other than the edges)
  Nars Demon Lover e/s duo (periwinkle shade on either side of the eye, diffused into the crease, deep lavender used to intensify inner and outer angles)
  Mac e/s Dazzlelight (brow bone highlight)
  Urban Decay 24/7 e/l Smoke (upper lash lines, smudged outward at the outer edges)
  Dior New Look mascara

  LIPS:
  Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shine l/s Rendez Vous (cool pink-mauve)

  Thus far, my complete list of lipsticks worn in 2015 is:

  Armani Rouge Ecstasy 405 Sultan
  Armani Rouge Ecstasy 404 Spice
  Guerlain Rouge G Gracy
  Mac Viva Glam Rihanna 2
  Mac Lustering
  Nars Vivien
  Nars Charlotte
  Mac Play Time
  Guerlain Kiss Kiss Red Strass
  Dior Rouge Baume Coquette
  Rouge Bunny Rouge Succulence of Dew Fluttering Sighs
  UD Manic
  Chanel Rouge Allure Coquette (I guess one Coquette made me think of another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  Le Metier de Beauté Kona
  Guerlain RA Sihne Rendez-Vous

  I've only had one no makeup day so far in January, which surprises me a little since it's so hard to get motivated to do anything with so few hours of daylight. I'm trying to be conscious not just of choosing different lipsticks, but also choosing from different colour "groups" and different brands. There are some shades that are definitely going to be easier to wear in certain seasons, but I still want to make sure I get a good variety.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2015)

katred said:


> *Funny, I'm wearing purple shadows today, so I guess I got a head start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That's pretty awesome Katred.......you can just roll right into purple week!!!  I'm right there with you on the intensity of the lipstick challenge as far as being true to the concept which requires that I  leave  my lipstick loves behind.  I'm trying very hard but like yesterday after wearing YSL Grenat Satisfaction, I then rued ever wearing it because I quite frankly forgot how amazing it is.  Although It helps that I  take the lipsticks that I wear completely out of circulation it's not as if they're locked away in a temperature controlled vault somewhere that I can't access!!!  So, like you I'm being somewhat strategic in my lipstick choices.  If I'm not going out on a given day I'll wear lippies that I'm not wedded to.  If I really abhor them I'll toss or B2M them. 

*WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!!  *I just may need to be talked off the lipstick-ledge every now and then








RE:  Your shiny face causing car accidents on sunny days!!!!   Thanks for reminding me about MAC Dazzlelight e/s.  That's a fav that need to see the light of day again in my MU looks.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey ladies! I hope you're having a good weekend. This week, I wore the following lipsticks/lip glosses: Nars Red Lizard, Mac Flat Out Fabulous, Chanel Controversy gloss, Chanel Catalina lipstick and Chanel Daydream gloss and Bite Beauty Rouge Red (or something like that). Today I wore a pink Maybelline gloss for my brow appointment. Now I'm back in the bed. Lol.   Sage, do you use the Black Opal foundation sticks to highlight or contour? If so, which shades do you use? I'm thinking about picking up a couple of them for that purpose. I can't seem to find them locally and will have to buy online.   Meddy, I got my Chanel Angelique blush and will have to return it. It is way too light for me. I had to build it up significantly in order to get a hint of color to show. I think that I'll exchange it for Presage. I've been wanting it forever.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, I used taupe eyeshadow everyday of the challenge except Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays. I used taupes from the coastal scents revealed palette as well as satin taupe and ashes to ashes. I much prefer the warmth of satin taupe over ashes to ashes. At least that's why I think that I prefer satin taupe. Lol.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 17, 2015)

I feel so behind in this thread!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 17, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you're having a good weekend. This week, I wore the following lipsticks/lip glosses: Nars Red Lizard, Mac Flat Out Fabulous, Chanel Controversy gloss, Chanel Catalina lipstick and Chanel Daydream gloss and Bite Beauty Rouge Red (or something like that). Today I wore a pink Maybelline gloss for my brow appointment. Now I'm back in the bed. Lol.   Sage, do you use the Black Opal foundation sticks to highlight or contour? If so, which shades do you use? I'm thinking about picking up a couple of them for that purpose. I can't seem to find them locally and will have to buy online.   Meddy, I got my Chanel Angelique blush and will have to return it. It is way too light for me. I had to build it up significantly in order to get a hint of color to show. I think that I'll exchange it for Presage. I've been wanting it forever.


 I just use them to contour. The lighter shades don't do much. I have used Rich Caramel to highlight but it's meh. I wear Nutmeg all over and Black Walnut to contour, blended well. Well, Nutmeg or Beatiful Bronze if I have been getting a lot of sun.


----------



## Shars (Jan 17, 2015)

katred said:


> Funny, I'm wearing purple shadows today, so I guess I got a head start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love your lip choices so far. How do like the Armani REs? I saw someone on the tube post a video with her fave lippies and she had one of those on and the colour was to die for. I have to go back and check the name.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 18, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I feel so behind in this thread!


  Just jump on in, we are doing a different lipstick a day until we use our whole collex.  Just finished up a taupe eyeshadow challenge, and we are going to start a purple eye shadow challenge on Sunday. 



  I wore makeup last week, but forgot what it was already. LOL   


  Loving the looks as always ladies!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Just jump on in, we are doing a different lipstick a day until we use our whole collex.  Just finished up a taupe eyeshadow challenge, and we are going to start a purple eye shadow challenge on Sunday.     I wore makeup last week, but forgot what it was already. LOL      Loving the looks as always ladies!


  Well that is certainly something I need to do! It will take probably about 6 months, though!


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well that is certainly something I need to do! It will take probably about 6 months, though!


  Hehe! I'm trying not to think how long it's going to take me. The good thing is though, it's a chance to cull your stash of lippies you keep around but actually don't really like. I've already discovered one or two that I'm going to either find a new home or throw out!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 18, 2015)

Not trying to brag, but I counted up my lippies and only have ~130...  about 4 months or 18 weeks worth.  

  I'm hosting a party tonite and I think I'm going to do really bold makeup, something to distract ppl from seeing the 20 pounds I gained when I quit smoking and this hectic OT time.   LOL  yeah, it's going to work.  LOL


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Not trying to brag, but I counted up my lippies and only have ~130...  about 4 months and 18 weeks worth.
> 
> I'm hosting a party tonite and I think I'm going to do really bold makeup, something to distract ppl from seeing the 20 pounds I gained when I quit smoking and this hectic OT time.   LOL  yeah, it's going to work.  LOL


  I have about that too but I'll just let it be a surprise lol

  I say go big or go home on the makeup! The 20 pounds is more room to put makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on quitting smoking though!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have about that too but I'll just let it be a surprise lol
> 
> I say go big or go home on the makeup! The 20 pounds is more room to put makeup!
> 
> ...


  OMg, you are crazy.  More room?  LOL  


I know, 4 months worth of lipsticks makes this daily challenge a little less challenging.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Not trying to brag, but I counted up my lippies and only have ~130...  about 4 months and 18 weeks worth.    I'm hosting a party tonite and I think I'm going to do really bold makeup, something to distract ppl from seeing the 20 pounds I gained when I quit smoking and this hectic OT time.   LOL  yeah, it's going to work.  LOL


Lol I love that you counted to the week


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Funny, I'm wearing purple shadows today, so I guess I got a head start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Likewise Katred---I just missed one day so far this month and I beat myself up about it because I have so much makeup and should be using it!!!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have about that too but I'll just let it be a surprise lol
> 
> *I say go big or go home on the makeup! The 20 pounds is more room to put makeup!*
> 
> ...


  LoL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Meddy, I got my Chanel Angelique blush and will have to return it. It is way too light for me. I had to build it up significantly in order to get a hint of color to show. I think that I'll exchange it for Presage. I've been wanting it forever.






Hi there Meka!  I like you lipstick choices!!!  I'm so sorry Angelique didn't work out for you.  Presage is one of my favorite Chanenl cream blushes and I enjoy 
  wearing it _under_ my foundation for a color-from-within look.

   Black Opal products seemed to disappear----they no longer sell them in my area & I can't quite remember the shade that I wore but I liked it very much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

I've continued with my basic eye looks, just changing blush, highlighters & lipstick.  Yesterday I wore Chanel Rouge Coco shine in *Viva*, an intense fuchsia w/MAC lip liner, * Embrace Me*.  

Today I'm wearing MAC *Lady At Play* w/ Chanel lip liner,  *Capucine, (*coral*) *and Dior Addict *Fluid-stick** Pandore* (Bright Coral) as gloss.  I'm keeping a a list, by month, that I'll publish at the end of each month.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 18, 2015)

hello all...
  for purple eye inspiration i thought you might appreciate this video i came across:






  it's purple and green actually - not sure i would have considered mixing the two this way, but it looks nice. i might try it later this week...i don't have the UD palette featured, but maybe  the purply shade and the green shade from the marc jacobs vamp palette would be good alternates? or i was thinking MAC oomph and plum dressing, but i'm saying that without having them in front of me...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hello all...
> for purple eye inspiration i thought you might appreciate this video i came across:
> 
> 
> ...


    Wow---her eyes really looked incredible---the colors just made them jump out of the video!  The green e/s wasn't so prominent as to clash with the purple---it really worked.
   Thanks for sharing that Aradhana.  I might try it one day this week!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 18, 2015)

@Aradhana, thanks for suggesting Galapagos with Ashes to Ashes. I'll try that combo soon!  ETA: @Meddy, I always forget to try your tip of putting cream blush under foundation. I'm usually running late and operate on auto pilot and never remember to try new things.   @Sage, I'll have my mother go to Rite Aid to pick up Black Walnut for me. Is it hard to blend?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hello all...
> for purple eye inspiration i thought you might appreciate this video i came across:
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! Those colours!

  And my first purple eye look of purple eyeshadow week!

  FACE: Bourjois CC cream in Ivory, Nars Illuminating Setting Powder, Mac Lightscapadel to highlight, MAC Lured to Love MB as a blush, Bourjois concealer, Maybelline brow gel

  EYES: UPDD, TF Glitter Glue, Mac Twilight Falls MES, a very bown purple, all over the lid and up into the crease. Deepened outer v with a bit of Espresso, Kid as a transition colour, Orb to highlight under browbone and inner corners. Liners: EL Modern Mercury l/l on upper lashline, Espresso smudged on lower lashline, Essence Lash Princess mascara (another freebie. Like it quite well after trying it for the first time!).

  Lips: Mac Offshoot.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 19, 2015)

I love that video @Aradhana! Oddly enough, I bought the UD smoked palette about 30" before watching the video. Now I really can't wait to get the palette!


----------



## mango13 (Jan 19, 2015)

I decided to join everyone in the different lipstick everyday challenge! I wasn't much of a lipstick person until early last year so I only have 27 lip products that get rotated pretty regularly (I also try my best to avoid buying dupes)... but now I think it will be fun wear a different shade every day for that time period! 

  So I have 18 lipsticks, 5 liquid lipsticks and 4 glosses.

  Today I wore MAC's Red Balloon (sooo fun)!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2015)

mango13 said:


> I decided to join everyone in the different lipstick everyday challenge! I wasn't much of a lipstick person until early last year so I only have 27 lip products that get rotated pretty regularly (I also try my best to avoid buying dupes)... but now I think it will be fun wear a different shade every day for that time period!
> 
> So I have 18 lipsticks, 5 liquid lipsticks and 4 glosses.
> 
> Today I wore MAC's Red Balloon (sooo fun)!!!









 We're also doing purple eyeshadow looks this week so feel free to join in on that as well


----------



## mango13 (Jan 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> We're also doing purple eyeshadow looks this week so feel free to join in on that as well


  That's awesome 'cos I'm really trying hard to finish my Dior Stylish Move quint! I strongly dislike it and I cannot wait to finish it and replace it with better purples!!!


----------



## katred (Jan 19, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hello all...
> for purple eye inspiration i thought you might appreciate this video i came across:
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't taken the time to watch it yet, but I'm eager to see what she does, especially since her eye colour looks close to mine. It's strange, because they look blue-grey from a distance, but there's a surprising amount of yellow in them as well, which I see in hers.

  I actually like purple and green together quite a lot. It's unexpected but they can work together.

  Today I did a look that seemed like a good idea and once I got it applied, I realised that it was extremely similar to the look I wore NYE- golden/ purple eye, warm cheeks, purplish lipstick. The colours were slightly different, but I guess it's evidence that I do gravitate towards certain looks. Here's what I did:

  Eyes:
  Mac Paint Pot Painterly
  Armani Eye Tint Rose Ashes (all over lid)
  Le Metier de Beauté Crucible (outer corners and crease), Axiom (blended around the edges of Crucible)
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Luminous Light (brow bone highlight)
  Urban Decay e/l Rockstar (upper lash lines)
  Benefit They're Real mascara

  Cheeks:
  Mac blush My Paradise (you could substitute Nars Gina, I think)
  Hourglass Luminous light

  Lips:

  Mac Style Curve (could substitute Nars Sylvia)

  Crucible was my purple shadow, although I feel like it's cheating to call it a real purple. It's a warmish mulberry colour. Has some purple in it, so I'm saying it counts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love how the lipstick challenge is making me go back and evaluate shades I haven't tried for a while, because I'm saving some of my favourites.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

katred said:


> Welcome aboard! Considering that you only really joined Team Lipstick last year, that's a very healthy collection!
> 
> 
> I haven't taken the time to watch it yet, but I'm eager to see what she does, especially since her eye colour looks close to mine. It's strange, because they look blue-grey from a distance, but there's a surprising amount of yellow in them as well, which I see in hers.
> ...


    Anything in, near or around the purple family totally counts........PURPLE IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER!!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 19, 2015)

meka72 said:


> @Aradhana, thanks for suggesting Galapagos with Ashes to Ashes. I'll try that combo soon!  ETA: @Meddy, I always forget to try your tip of putting cream blush under foundation. I'm usually running late and operate on auto pilot and never remember to try new things.   *@Sage, I'll have my mother go to Rite Aid to pick up Black Walnut for me. Is it hard to blend?*


  Not hard to blend at all.  no buy over! La Femme lip stains on CRC! Basket filling up!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 20, 2015)

my purple eyes:
  feminine edge fluid line as base all over upper lid
  keepsakes/plum - taupeless (icy pink with silver sparkle, lustre) above crease, over brow bone, almost up to brows
  keepsakes/plum - fashion beat (dirty violet grey, vxp )on upper lid and to lower lashline
  keepsakes/plum - magic moor (rich blackened plum w pearl, vxp) to outer v
  keepsakes/plum - plum grand (dirty frosty lavender, vxp) to blend magic moor into lid
  ud rockstar 24/7 liner in a dramatic cat eye to upper lash line, and to lower lashline

  coral cheeks: tarte 'tipsy' amazonian clay blush

  coral lips: out for fun (cool coral) casual colour 

  i'm thinking i'm going to try the pixiwoo look tomorrow. has anyone tried it yet? would be interested to know how it turned out!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hello all...
> for purple eye inspiration i thought you might appreciate this video i came across:
> 
> 
> ...


  I just gave this palette to my aunt...  this look makes me wish I hadn't.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> no buy over! La Femme lip stains on CRC! Basket filling up!


  I looked those up, did you get any?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I looked those up, did you get any?


  Mmm hmmm...I sort of wish I had gotten Fucshia (sp? - I can never spell that word) Fusion as well, but for now I got Vamp Purple, Pandora Violet, Midnight Purple, Vital Red, Blood, X-Red, Tomato and Paper Moon I think.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 20, 2015)

I hope everyone had a good day! I wanted to post really quickly before I rolled over to go to sleep. I really liked my makeup today especially my eye makeup. It was super simple but looked very put together: Laura Mercier plum caviar stick on the lid and Mac Swiss chocolate to the crease; CoverGirl/Loreal gel liner to line upper lids; and MUFE smokey eye mascara (I remembered!!). My lipstick of the day was Revlon matte lip balm in Shameless.   This is the rest of my makeup, which I will repeat throughout the week:  Primer: Korrea anti-aging primer Foundation: Nars Sheer Glow in New Orleans Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Amande (under eye) and Cafe (blemishes) Highlighter: Estée Lauder Gelee highlighter in Shimmering Sands Blush: Chanel Angelique Powder: Ben Nye powder in Topaz (to set under eye); Koh Gen Do finishing powder (to set remainder)  Have a good night!


----------



## mango13 (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh wow Mango.  What is it that you dislike about the Stylish Move palette?


  It's just sooo dry! I have to pack a shadow on and on just to get decent pigmentation, but at least the highlight shade works and I really like the lightest purple shade...oh, and the pink swatches white which is pretty ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Today is day two of my lipstick/lip product challenge because yesterday I didn't leave the house and wore no makeup. I'm wearing MAC's Goddess of the Sea!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 21, 2015)

OK, a quick catch-up:  January 16 I wore MAC Gunner January 19, I wore Maybelline Ruby Star Yesterday I wore MAC No Faux Pas Today, MAC 5N (losing its vanilla scent, maybe time for B2M pile?)  same face combo as last time I posted, I think (Stila Natural Finish fdn, EL Double Matte, etc, City Colors contour powder only, BR Toasted Almond blush)  EYES: WnW Fergie Primer, shimmer WnW Comfort Zone palette, dark goldy-green on lid, lighter green in crease, left side, 3rd shade down for transition, top right shade under brow) MAC Feline, heavily applied Rimmel London brow pencil, Dark Brown, Rimmel GlamEyes mascara, 003Extreme Black


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

mango13 said:


> It's just sooo dry! I have to pack a shadow on and on just to get decent pigmentation, but at least the highlight shade works and I really like the lightest purple shade...oh, and the pink swatches white which is pretty ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No Faux Pas is pretty Sage.  And yes, 5N belongs in the B2M pile.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Meka. Your eye look sounds really pretty---there's a lot to just keeping it simple.  Glad you loved your look![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Dior certainly has its hits and misses with eyeshadow.  I purchased the Dior quint, Bar especially for the soft pink e/s and like your pink, it's actually white----very[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   disappointing, but the e/s [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]performed well.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]No Faux Pas is pretty Sage. * And yes, 5N belongs in the B2M pile*.[/COLOR]


  But I love it so. It was my MLBB before Hot Chocolate. With BBQ lipliner? Man, you couldn't tell me NOTHING!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've embraced Purple and I've been on theme all week





*EYES:*
MAC *Half Wild *(Mid-tone purple, Frost) as a base 
 MAC *Satellite Dreams* E/S to lids
MAC *Blackberry* to crease & lower lash line   
MAC *Vibrant Grape* to transition
MAC *Idol Eyes * to highlight Brow
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* to upper lash line
Urban Decay *Rockstar* Eye Pencil (Dark Eggplant Purple w/Burgundy) to water line


*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel *Double Perfection Lumière* Powder Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MAC *Coffee Walnut* Pro Sculpting Cream to contour, set wCharlotte Tilbury *Film Star Bronzer*
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold) to highlight facial high planes   
MAC Blush Ombré, *Vintage Grape* (pink to purple degrade)
MAC *Mineralized Skin Finish-Natural* Powder to set
Givenchy Prisme Libre *7 Voile Rose* dusted over face
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC *Fashion Boost* (Vivid pinkish fuchsia) lip pencil
MAC *Midnight Mambo*, Mineralize (Purple-pink)
MAC Cremesheen Glass, *Narcissus* ( Pink-purple)

NAILS:

 OPI *Alley Cat* (Pinkish Purple)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> But I love it so. It was my MLBB before Hot Chocolate. With BBQ lipliner? Man, you couldn't tell me NOTHING!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmmm, so I think with the new lipstick challenge, we should be able to repeat a lipstick if our look didn't work out as planned.   LOL   Yeah, today didn't quite work out. LOL 

  I didn't like my look for Gunner either.


----------



## Shars (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hmmm, so I think with the new lipstick challenge, we should be able to repeat a lipstick if our look didn't work out as planned.   LOL   Yeah, today didn't quite work out. LOL
> 
> I didn't like my look for Gunner either.








 As long as you're not messing up your look on purpose so you can wear your lippie again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hmmm, so I think with the new lipstick challenge, we should be able to repeat a lipstick if our look didn't work out as planned.   LOL   Yeah, today didn't quite work out. LOL
> 
> I didn't like my look for Gunner either.


   What didn't you like ??????


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ooh. You must let us know how they worked out for you when you get a chance!
> 
> Oooh I like. I think we might be the same shade. I have the same concealers and also use Topaz to set my undereye. How do you like the NARS Sheer Glow? I've been experimenting with new foundations recently and may try one or two of the NARS ones at some point.
> 
> ...


  Me? Never!  hehehehehe..  yesterday 's look was nice but I forgot my mascara and I didn't put the lipstick on until 3.  I think that deserves a do over too! 

  Today's might be better than I thought.  I'm lazy, so i'll post my looks tonite.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> What didn't you like ??????


  I think the colors clashed.  Today I wore marche aux puces duo, and jane or mac pander me (I kept switching).  The two seemed to clash. 
  Gunner, I don't think that's a wearable lipstick.  When it faded it was uneven.  I was trying something new with the eyeshadow (LM Caviar sticks) and it did not work. LOL  I ended up with bamboo on the lid, a lil bit of the caviar stick in Cocoa in the corner and fig 1. in the crease with LM black karat.  It was only alright to  me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Me? Never!  hehehehehe..  yesterday 's look was nice but I forgot my mascara and I didn't put the lipstick on until 3.  I think that deserves a do over too!
> 
> Today's might be better than I thought.  I'm lazy, so i'll post my looks tonite.







Oh well of course---since you put your lipstick on so late you get a do-over------said no one ever!!!!!



That's actually a good excuse!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> She would do that too, you know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL  That's not true at all... It was a really busy day and I forgot.   *pouts*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL  That's not true at all... It was a really busy day and I forgot.   *pouts*






 Don't pout---you'll get wrinkles!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> She would do that too, you know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL

  i often don't put my lipstick on till right before going somewhere, but if i use the de-over i won't get through my lipsticks till the end of the year. i don't think the challenge should be so restrictive that people end up dropping it early. it's supposed to be fun!

  i'm going to try to stick with the different shade each day as long as i can...maybe giving myself optional breaks on major holidays? lol....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i'm sure you've got shades in your collection that could replace the palette shades...i have yet to try the look out since i woke up way too late today, but it crossed my mind that maybe nars night porter might be a good substitute for the green....
> 
> sounds very smokey and pretty! i just recently got the LM caviar stick in plum. i also got amethyst at the same time. i had used amethyst as my lid colour, but i might try plum on the lid as you have done instead. i really like those caviar sticks. i could easily see myself buying a bunch more!
> 
> ...


 ​I totally agree!!!  There are *no penalties* and *no lipstick police*



One benefit of the challenge for me is that I'm actually using many lipsticks that I haven't 
   reached for in ages, most of which I'm really enjoying.  I know I'm only doing it because of this challenge---it's a good thing!  A _really_ good thing!!!  That said, I might 
   need to repeat a lipstick for science---or ahhhh medical research or legal expediency and research.


----------



## Shars (Jan 21, 2015)

I've had a good purple eye week so far.

  Monday my look didn't go as I would have liked because the darn violet eyeshadow from my BH Cosmetics neutral and eyeshadow & blush palette I used as a lid colour just wouldn't adhere/translate with enough pigment but the look was nice overall. I did a full purple smokey eye. I topped it off with a coral lipstick by NYX called 643 Femme. I normally don't love that lipstick without a liner but it looked really good with the purple eye so I think I may need to keep wearing it with cool toned eyeshadows.

  On Tuesday, I used my beloved Rimmel Scandaleyes eyeshadow stick in 006 paranoid purple as my lid colour and a slight brown smokey colour in the crease from the same BH Cosmetics neutral and eyeshadow & blush palette. I bought the Kat Von D 9 pc studded kiss lipstick set over the holidays so figured I should try them since I hadn't even swatched them as yet. I wore the colour Sexer and boy oh boy do I love it. It's a very bright pink and has a matte finish but I did not find it drying one bit and it lasted for a while with only minor touch up required after I ate.

  Today, I used a gold colour from the same BH cosmetics palette as my lid colour and used a plummy purple colour in the crease and defined the crease with a darker, vampy purple. I wore one of my Bite Beauty Luminous Creme Lipstick Duos - the nude one - and chose the colour "Musk". It's a really nice nude for me but I broke the darn thing today. I have to try to either repair it or see if I can transfer it to a palette *sigh* lol


----------



## meka72 (Jan 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ooh. You must let us know how they worked out for you when you get a chance!  Oooh I like. I think we might be the same shade. I have the same concealers and also use Topaz to set my undereye. How do you like the NARS Sheer Glow? I've been experimenting with new foundations recently and may try one or two of the NARS ones at some point.


  Hey Shars! I blindly bought Sheer Glow in Trinidad and it is too neutral for me. I have orange undertones and match Macao and New Orleans, which I have samples of. I love the foundation though! Because Im oily, I powder my face well to keep from looking like a disco ball. Lol. As long as I powder, my face, Sheer Glow gives me great coverage with luminosity.   Although I'm on a foundation ban now (allegedly), I'm curious to know which foundations and shades you prefer given that we're similar shades. I have a ton of samples of different foundations and could go at least 2 months and never touch my full sized foundations.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think the colors clashed.  Today I wore marche aux puces duo, and jane or mac pander me (I kept switching).  The two seemed to clash.  Gunner, I don't think that's a wearable lipstick.  When it faded it was uneven.  I was trying something new with the eyeshadow (LM Caviar sticks) and it did not work. LOL  I ended up with bamboo on the lid, a lil bit of the caviar stick in Cocoa in the corner and fig 1. in the crease with LM black karat.  It was only alright to  me.


  I felt my eyes and lips clashed today, too. And I wore the LM caviar stick in cocoa in the outer corners too! For me, it didn't bring much depth to corners as I would liked. But I was running late so I made do.   I also wore Mac hidden motive on the lid and Swiss chocolate in the crease. I think the eyeshadow leaned cool while my lipstick, Mac carnal instinct and hellbound gloss, were too warm. It didn't look awful per se but I wasn't in love with the look either.   Because I was running late, after priming with the Korres anti-aging primer, I ended up throwing on some concealer under my eyes (Nars creamy concealer in ginger), brushing on MSF in deep dark/dark deep all over my face, applying concealer to the dark spots on my cheek (Nars creamy concealer in Amande) and highlighting my cheekbones (Mac stereo rose). I also wore mascara for two days in a row (MUFE smokey eyes)!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 21, 2015)

@Aradhana, I really like the plum caviar stick now that I know how to use it that best suits me. I prefer to blend it with a brush to diffuse the color a bit instead of using my fingers. But I liked the plum caviar stick so much that I bought the caviar stick holiday set. I like using amethyst in the inner corners.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 21, 2015)

Btw, I know I've seen a few references to Rimmel and my local Walgreen's has most of the Rimmel products on clearance. Just FYI. I picked up an eyeshadow quad (019 safari something) and Apocolips liquid lipstick in comet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've had a good purple eye week so far.
> 
> Monday my look didn't go as I would have liked because the darn violet eyeshadow from my BH Cosmetics neutral and eyeshadow & blush palette I used as a lid colour just wouldn't adhere/translate with enough pigment but the look was nice overall. I did a full purple smokey eye. I topped it off with a coral lipstick by NYX called 643 Femme. I normally don't love that lipstick without a liner but it looked really good with the purple eye so I think I may need to keep wearing it with cool toned eyeshadows.
> 
> ...


 Glad you're having a good purple eye week Shars.  Were those Bite Beauty Lipduos known for breaking?  When I read this I had a vague recollection that people returned them for that reason.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 21, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Btw, I know I've seen a few references to Rimmel and my local Walgreen's has most of the Rimmel products on clearance. Just FYI. I picked up an eyeshadow quad (019 safari something) and Apocolips liquid lipstick in comet.


  I like that lipstick - I need to pull it out.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think the colors clashed.  Today I wore marche aux puces duo, and jane or mac pander me (I kept switching).  The two seemed to clash.  Gunner, I don't think that's a wearable lipstick.  When it faded it was uneven.  I was trying something new with the eyeshadow (LM Caviar sticks) and it did not work. LOL  I ended up with bamboo on the lid, a lil bit of the caviar stick in Cocoa in the corner and fig 1. in the crease with LM black karat.  It was only alright to  me.


  It's not Gunner that is unwearable - it is marches aux puces. It was so bad the two times I have tried it that I shoved it in back of a drawer and only think of it when someone mentions it. That yellow - looks sickly on my complexion (I know we don't have are not the same shade; just venting lol). Seriously though, give Gunner another try when you are not fighting dry, winter lips. I really think it's that or our measures to combat it that is making lots of mattes hard to wear right now. It is the purple we wanted last year for Punk Couture (at least for me anyway lol).


----------



## katred (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm seriously going to have to start making notes about this thread, so that I can remember what I'm trying to imitate and the names of all the products I want to try. Today was an Armani day- I wore a look with their shadow "Moon Jelly", which is an amazing "blurple" colour. Unfortunately, it has a tendency to fade, so it's not quite as striking by the end of the day. Inspired by some of the discussion here, I combined it with a very light, icy green (from the Dior Blue Lagoon palette) and I used Mac "Fathoms Deep" to deepen the inner corners and crease. (That's another one that fades on me, unfortunately.) I also used an Armani lipstick, Rouge Ecstasy #603 "Urban Nude", which is a sort of grey-purple-rosewood that does add up to a darker kind of nude shade. Of sorts. The formula isn't quite as good as the other RE shades that I have, so it's a bit trickier to work with, but the colour is quite unique.

  Hm... Seems like today was full of products that are a little persnickety. Oh well, it felt good for me to work with them a bit.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Mmm hmmm...I sort of wish I had gotten Fucshia (sp? - I can never spell that word) Fusion as well, but for now I got Vamp Purple, Pandora Violet, Midnight Purple, Vital Red, Blood, X-Red, Tomato and Paper Moon I think.


  My order shipped! I should have them by the end of the week. You know I am going to rip one open and try it.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> My order shipped! I should have them by the end of the week. You know I am going to rip one open and try it.


  Where'd you get them? Sorry if I missed that.   you got some of the new Sephora lip stains, right? Which ones? You know I need some too. Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got the Sephora lip stains last week...these are the La Femme stains. CRC. They just got new stock.  From Sephora (did y'all notice 2 more original shades have gone on clearance? I swear if Strawberry Red and Always Red go, I will riot): Polished Purple Blackberry Sorbet (looks like a shade they dc'd only with less shimmer so I think I will like this one) Watermelon Slice Coral Crush (I have this in the Luster Matte too - I just go nuts for coral, but you know this.) Mandarin Muse  From CRC: Tomato Blood Vamp Purple Pandora Violet Paper Moon XRed Vital Red Midnight Purple I think I should have gotten Fuschia Fusion too, but there is always next time (I have a merchandise credit to burn)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I think I should have gotten Fuschia Fusion too, but there is always next time (I have a merchandise credit to burn)


 ​At this rate you'll be able to do a lippie/day for 2years


----------



## sagehen (Jan 21, 2015)

:jawdrop: Just because that is the truth does NOT mean you needed to speak it lol. 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​At this rate you'll be able to do a lippie/day for 2years[/COLOR]:lol:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

katred said:


> *I'm seriously going to have to start making notes about this thread, so that I can remember what I'm trying to imitate and the names of all the products I want to try.* Today was an Armani day- I wore a look with their shadow "Moon Jelly", which is an amazing "blurple" colour. Unfortunately, it has a tendency to fade, so it's not quite as striking by the end of the day. Inspired by some of the discussion here, I combined it with a very light, icy green (from the Dior Blue Lagoon palette) and I used Mac "Fathoms Deep" to deepen the inner corners and crease. (That's another one that fades on me, unfortunately.) I also used an Armani lipstick, Rouge Ecstasy #603 "Urban Nude", which is a sort of grey-purple-rosewood that does add up to a darker kind of nude shade. Of sorts. The formula isn't quite as good as the other RE shades that I have, so it's a bit trickier to work with, but the colour is quite unique.
> 
> Hm... Seems like today was full of products that are a little persnickety. Oh well, it felt good for me to work with them a bit.


  I've done that many times, there are so many gems in this thread. I actually need to go back a few pages now to get caught up.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Just because that is the truth does NOT mean you needed to speak it lol.


  LMAO  *DEAD*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Just because that is the truth does NOT mean you needed to speak it lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LMAO  *DEAD*


----------



## Shars (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you're having a good purple eye week Shars.  Were those Bite Beauty Lipduos known for breaking?  When I read this I had a vague recollection that people returned them for that reason.
> I don't think may people have had the issue. However, I've heard people say that they don't fare well in heat and I feel that was what happened today. I had it in my handbag and just grabbed it in the car to reapply and it snapped right off. I haven't had the issue with the other duo I have. Serves me right for applying my lipstick in traffic in the car
> 
> 
> ...








 Low punches Meddy lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm thinking Trinidad is too neutral/yellow for me too. In the TeamBuyItAll thread someone posted the link to swatches of the new foundation and I think New Orleans is more my shade as well.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2015/01/21/nars-day-luminous-weightless-foundation-swatches-almost-shades/
> 
> ...









You have to catch me first!!!  I might be old but I'm a light weight & I can run!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You have to catch me first!!!  I might be old but I'm a light weight & I can run!!!








"Float like a butterfly and sting like a bee (wearing orange lipstick of course)!"


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> "Float like a butterfly and sting like a bee (wearing orange lipstick of course)!"









 Shake hands
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go to your corner and wait for the bell !  You ready?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi I haven't been in sync with the challenge for a while so I haven't posted.  This is from two days ago lol I used the YSL Couture Palette 9 (plummy pink on lid and light pink under browbone and inner corners) and Ardency Inn Royal pigment (crease) and NARS Audrey (lips). The usual not-so-good pics from the end of the day:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


    Always up for a good party!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>






​Ahoy AWS.  So good to see you.  I'm loving this look---especially the the way the purple shade is peeping from your crease, and Audrey is beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I finally got around to wearing MAC *Rebel* this week.  I can't recall the last time prior to this that I wore it.  ​It was lighter than I recall---I was taken aback by that, so I darkened it with Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss *Controversy 72,* a very  deep burgundy-----I was much happier with it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Ahoy AWS.  So good to see you.  I'm loving this look---especially the the way the purple shade is peeping from your crease, and Audrey is beautiful on you!!![/COLOR] retty:


   Thanks, Medgal07!  Audrey was richer and deeper earlier during the day, there was some fading after lunch, which is not bad at all. Yay, NARS lol


----------



## aradhana (Jan 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *Audrey was richer and deeper earlier during the day, there was some fading after lunch, which is not bad at all. *Yay, NARS lol


i like how it looks also - it doesn't look like freshly applied lipstick - it looks like your lips are just naturally that pretty shade.  

  how do you like the ardency inn pigments? i was looking at them the last time i was in sephora, though the ones i had my eye on (vintage gold and disco) were very sparkly. i found the shades super pretty, but then wasn't sure how the sparkle would translate to my lids. and it didn't help that i couldn't decide on just one. i swatched them about 5 times and walked around the store 10 times...and ended up not getting them during that visit. LOL. maybe next time...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Audrey was richer and deeper earlier during the day, there was some fading after lunch, which is not bad at all. Yay, NARS lol


    NARS did a great job with their lippies, and Audrey really becomes you.  I managed to escape with just a couple them but made up for it 
   elsewhere.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi I haven't been in sync with the challenge for a while so I haven't posted.  This is from two days ago lol I used the YSL Couture Palette 9 (plummy pink on lid and light pink under browbone and inner corners) and Ardency Inn Royal pigment (crease) and NARS Audrey (lips). The usual not-so-good pics from the end of the day:


 Love that look aWS!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i like how it looks also - it doesn't look like freshly applied lipstick - it looks like your lips are just naturally that pretty shade.    how do you like the ardency inn pigments? i was looking at them the last time i was in sephora, though the ones i had my eye on (vintage gold and disco) were very sparkly. i found the shades super pretty, but then wasn't sure how the sparkle would translate to my lids. and it didn't help that i couldn't decide on just one. i swatched them about 5 times and walked around the store 10 times...and ended up not getting them during that visit. LOL. maybe next time...


 Thank you  They have some really nice shades! I've only used Royal once for a whole day (I'd been looking for that shade for a while) so far and I found it to wear off and lose vibrancy a bit over over the course of the day. But I really wanted that shade lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   NARS did a great job with their lippies, and Audrey really becomes you.  I managed to escape with just a couple them but made up for it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   elsewhere.[/COLOR] :haha:


  I know the feeling lol It's a stellar line 


Vineetha said:


> Love that look aWS!!


  Thank you, Vee!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

Very pretty AWS! I want to try the AI pigments but don't know how to use pigments and would likely put my eye out. Lol. I love that purple shade though!  





awickedshape said:


> Hi I haven't been in sync with the challenge for a while so I haven't posted.  This is from two days ago lol I used the YSL Couture Palette 9 (plummy pink on lid and light pink under browbone and inner corners) and Ardency Inn Royal pigment (crease) and NARS Audrey (lips). The usual not-so-good pics from the end of the day:


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Very pretty AWS! I want to try the AI pigments but don't know how to use pigments and would likely put my eye out. Lol. I love that purple shade though!


  Thanks, Meka!  These are pressed like eyeshadows and although Royal has a disclaimer that it can't be used around the eyes, I applied it in the crease with one of the sponge tip applicators that I use a lot of the time for eyeshadow. I tried it over a lipstick once to get a purple shade but I took it off right after as I was just experimenting. I do think it's pricey for one shade but I really wanted this particular shade.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

@Sage, please share your thoughts on the LaFemme liquid lipsticks. I know you are a fan of the line (and I love the blushes) and expect that you will love them. I try to order from CRC website but get overwhelmed with the setup. I am going to wait until the next VIB sale to pick up the sephora lip stains. But Marcelous Mauve might pull me in.   @Shars, thanks for sharing your foundation shades. Sage and I have similar skintones but she's a bit more yellow/I'm a bit more orange. I think that you might be right there with us. I'm currently in the bed with a headache but these are the foundations that I have:  Chanel Perfection Lumiere in 104 Ambre (love this!) UD Naked foundation in 11.0 (love this but a little too dark for the center of my face) Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow in No. 50 or 60 Chanel Les Beiges powder in No. 50 or 60 Nars Sheer Glow inTrinidad (too light) Nars Sheer Glow in New Orleans (sample, perfect match) Nars Tinted Moisturizer in Polynesia  Stila Stay All Day in deep 15 (sample, really like this) Kat Von D Lock It Tattoo foundation in 68 (like it but the shade is off a little but works with a beauty blender) Loreal True Match in N8 Loreal True Match in C8/W8 (can't remember) Koh Gen Do Maifanshi foundation in 302 (too light) Clinique Pore Perfecting in Pecan Becca Radiant Satin Skinfinish in Sienna (x2) YSL Le Teint Touché Éclat in B80  I know I'm forgetting some and will come back later.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

I agree with whomever (Aradhana? Anneri? Katred?) said that she needed to save the recommendations/looks that are posted in this thread. I definitely need to do that. I just came across the post that recommended Nars Ashes to Ashes and Galapagos together. I'm putting that on next week!


----------



## Shars (Jan 22, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I know I'm forgetting some and will come back later.


  Thanks Meka!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 22, 2015)

meka72 said:


> @Sage, please share your thoughts on the LaFemme liquid lipsticks. I know you are a fan of the line (and I love the blushes) and expect that you will love them. I try to order from CRC website but get overwhelmed with the setup. I am going to wait until the next VIB sale to pick up the sephora lip stains. But Marcelous Mauve might pull me in.   @Shars, thanks for sharing your foundation shades. Sage and I have similar skintones but she's a bit more yellow/I'm a bit more orange. I think that you might be right there with us. I'm currently in the bed with a headache but these are the foundations that I have:  Chanel Perfection Lumiere in 104 Ambre (love this!) UD Naked foundation in 11.0 (love this but a little too dark for the center of my face) Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow in No. 50 or 60 Chanel Les Beiges powder in No. 50 or 60 Nars Sheer Glow inTrinidad (too light) Nars Sheer Glow in New Orleans (sample, perfect match) Nars Tinted Moisturizer in Polynesia  Stila Stay All Day in deep 15 (sample, really like this) Kat Von D Lock It Tattoo foundation in 68 (like it but the shade is off a little but works with a beauty blender) Loreal True Match in N8 *Loreal True Match in C8/W8 (can't remember)* Koh Gen Do Maifanshi foundation in 302 (too light) Clinique Pore Perfecting in Pecan Becca Radiant Satin Skinfinish in Sienna (x2) YSL Le Teint Touché Éclat in B80  I know I'm forgetting some and will come back later.


 pbi: it's C8 in L'Oreal True Match - W8 would be a pasty mess lol. @meka72, we match in most of these foundations - I am closest to closer to Stila Stay All Day Warm but would have to mix with deep around the perimeter of my face, and I lean toward Macao in NARS because I am a little more on the yellow/olive side than you.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope you're right and I wasn't walking around looking like Caspar the friendly ghost. Lol.   





sagehen said:


> pbi: it's C8 in L'Oreal True Match - W8 would be a pasty mess lol. @meka72, we match in most of these foundations - I am closest to closer to Stila Stay All Day Warm but would have to mix with deep around the perimeter of my face, and I lean toward Macao in NARS because I am a little more on the yellow/olive side than you.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 22, 2015)

katred said:


> I haven't taken the time to watch it yet, but I'm eager to see what she does, especially since her eye colour looks close to mine. It's strange, because they look blue-grey from a distance, but there's a surprising amount of yellow in them as well, which I see in hers.
> 
> *I actually like purple and green together quite a lot. It's unexpected but they can work together.*


  i was thinking about this post as i was doing my makeup this afternoon, and it's true, i have seen purple and green together in palettes as well (like nars high society). i'm not sure why it seemed so offbeat to me when it was loaded and rockstar? i'm thinking it might be the red-leaning undertones of the purple... anyway, i ended up using the marc jacobs vamp palette to imitate the look. i felt the berry shade wasn't purple enough, so i mixed it with the dark blue shade from the palette. the result looked pretty much like pixiwoo's except that i forgot to put lipstick on as i raced out the door!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i like how it looks also - it doesn't look like freshly applied lipstick - it looks like your lips are just naturally that pretty shade.


  great description of these!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

For Thursday I used Tom Ford, Velvet Dusk quad for my purple eye look and Givenchy Rouge Rose # 202 which is an orange-coral....nice formula & color!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2015)

You guys have been chatting up a storm! I, in the meantime, was totally lazy. I think today's the first day I'm wearing a full face this week. Things got in the way, I've an annoying cold, and wasnt really in the mood.
  Today I was in kind of a 'go big or go home' mood and have the feeling I put a lot of stuff on my face, although I also have a Rosacea flare up which is also mildly annoying because it makes blush looking ridiculous. Ah well.

  FACE: Bourjois CC cream in Ivory, Nars Illuminating Setting Powder, Mac The Perfect Cheek and Legendary blushes mixed, Guerlain ballz (I usually don't like them and wanted to test drive them again to see if I still don't like them - the jury's still out!), Bourjois concealer, brow powder, Clinique redness solution powder, Maybelline brow gel

  EYES: UPDD, Nars Kauai (purple shade) - lid, L'Oreal Infallible in Sultry Smoke - crease, Typographic - outer v, Blanc Type - browbone highlighter. Liners: Sephora Black Lace on upper lashline, Mac Rave p/g on lower lashline, Essence Lash Princess mascara.

  Lips: I've yet to leave the house, so I'm still pondering my lipstick choice - Maybe Mystical? We'll see!


  Oh, and I totally agree with whoever said that the lipstick challenge should be fun - I won't deprive myself of my fave lipsticks and will just try to use the other regularly!

  And now I'll go out and swatch the Armani eyetints. Wish me luck - that could turn disastrous for my wallett!


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> You guys have been chatting up a storm! I, in the meantime, was totally lazy. I think today's the first day I'm wearing a full face this week. Things got in the way, I've an annoying cold, and wasnt really in the mood.
> Today I was in kind of a 'go big or go home' mood and have the feeling I put a lot of stuff on my face, although I also have a Rosacea flare up which is also mildly annoying because it makes blush looking ridiculous. Ah well.
> 
> FACE: Bourjois CC cream in Ivory, Nars Illuminating Setting Powder, Mac The Perfect Cheek and Legendary blushes mixed, Guerlain ballz (I usually don't like them and wanted to test drive them again to see if I still don't like them - the jury's still out!), Bourjois concealer, brow powder, Clinique redness solution powder, Maybelline brow gel
> ...


  Good luck. I just saw Temptalia's sneak peek swatches of those and I'm scared to swatch them myself!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Good luck. I just saw Temptalia's sneak peek swatches of those and I'm scared to swatch them myself!


  I can only say - be afraid. Be very afraid.

  ...

  Although I haven't worn them yet, of course, only swatched every shade. I came away with the silvery-purple one and will try to wear it tomorrow to see how it'll hold up during the day!


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I can only say - be afraid. Be very afraid.
> 
> ...
> 
> Although I haven't worn them yet, of course, only swatched every shade. I came away with the silvery-purple one and will try to wear it tomorrow to see how it'll hold up during the day!


  Oh dear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Obsidian, Minuit, Emeraude, Green Iron and Senso have my eyes.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got my La Femme lip stains...my first thought is...dang these things are small. I will have more impressions later.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> You guys have been chatting up a storm! I, in the meantime, was totally lazy. I think today's the first day I'm wearing a full face this week. Things got in the way, I've an annoying cold, and wasnt really in the mood.
> Today I was in kind of a 'go big or go home' mood and have the feeling I put a lot of stuff on my face, although I also have a Rosacea flare up which is also mildly annoying because it makes blush looking ridiculous. Ah well.
> 
> FACE: Bourjois CC cream in Ivory, Nars Illuminating Setting Powder, Mac The Perfect Cheek and Legendary blushes mixed, Guerlain ballz (I usually don't like them and wanted to test drive them again to see if I still don't like them - the jury's still out!), Bourjois concealer, brow powder, Clinique redness solution powder, Maybelline brow gel
> ...


  your eye look sounds pretty! i'm on the fence about the guerlain ballz too. i tried the compact version once in the store and it was super nice. but i have yet to take that plunge...it was well over $100, which is way beyond my usual threshold for makeup purchases... 


  my purple eyes today were achieve with violetta duo by nars - purple shade on lid, stone beige shade above crease. i also used LM caviar stick in plum to line my eyes - thickly on top, and just a smidge on the outer 1/3 of the bottom. i added fig.1 on the outer corners of my lash lines. in the past i haven't used violetta much because i bought it for the beige shade - it's pretty much a perfect match to my skin tone for a natural brow bone. the lavender shade i found was too pastel and pinky, but i'm finding that it's less so when i apply it with the plum caviar stick and fig.1. so i might start using that duo a little more!
  for my lips of the day i wore yash with plum lip liner. very mlbb.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *I can only say - be afraid. Be very afraid.*
> 
> ...
> 
> Although I haven't worn them yet, of course, only swatched every shade. I came away with the silvery-purple one and will try to wear it tomorrow to see how it'll hold up during the day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

I departed from purple early and wore a smokey eye constructed w/my YSL Fétiche palette and I wore MAC Hodgepodge lip liner, Pillow Talk lipstick & YSL Beige Peau #40 Glossy Stain.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2015)

LOVED my look today *twirling around*  I'm going to try and reconstruct to take a pic...   Then go back and get caught up.  LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2015)

Ohhh Meddy left team purple...  I'm telling!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOVED my look today *twirling around*  I'm going to try and reconstruct to take a pic...   Then go back and get caught up.  LOL


   Oh were you all purple???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhh Meddy left team purple...  I'm telling!!!






Sage will get me if you tell!!!  I'll return to purple tomorrow.  I think I'll wear purple & pink tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

aradhana said:


> your eye look sounds pretty! i'm on the fence about the guerlain ballz too. i tried the compact version once in the store and it was super nice. but i have yet to take that plunge...it was well over $100, which is way beyond my usual threshold for makeup purchases...
> 
> my purple eyes today were achieve with violetta duo by nars - purple shade on lid, stone beige shade above crease. i also used LM caviar stick in plum to line my eyes - thickly on top, and just a smidge on the outer 1/3 of the bottom. i added fig.1 on the outer corners of my lash lines. in the past i haven't used violetta much because i bought it for the beige shade - it's pretty much a perfect match to my skin tone for a natural brow bone. the lavender shade i found was too pastel and pinky, but i'm finding that it's less so when i apply it with the plum caviar stick and fig.1. so i might start using that duo a little more!
> for my lips of the day i wore yash with plum lip liner. very mlbb.


    Your eye look sounds incredibly pretty!!!  I recently purchased the compact and the new météorites blush---I've not yet tried either but I hope to this weekend.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 23, 2015)

@Anneri, your makeup sounds lovely. I hope your roseca clears up soon.   @shars and Meddy, I also have my eye on the Armani eye tints. My fingers are crossed that they'll be available during the next Sephora sale. I might get one sooner to try out.   @PP, I can't wait to read or see the details of your makeup!  @Aradhana, I had to look up the Nars violetta duo. It is pretty but I bet the plum caviar stick made it prettier. I love that thing (now that I know the best way to use it for me). Btw, I have holiday balls and haven't even taken them out of the box. For some reason, I don't want to use them until I find the right brush.   @Sage, I can't wait to hear about the LaFemme liquid lipsticks. I'm on a no buy for two weeks. Umm, take it from me--don't go to happy hour and then go shopping at target. lol.   No makeup for me over the last two days. Now that the UD smoked palette has arrived, I plan to try the PixiWoo look posted upthread.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 24, 2015)

aradhana said:


> your eye look sounds pretty! i'm on the fence about the guerlain ballz too. i tried the compact version once in the store and it was super nice. but i have yet to take that plunge...it was well over $100, which is way beyond my usual threshold for makeup purchases...
> Thank you aradhana, I think I used them not correctly for the whole time! I used them as a setting powder and turned into a grease ball after a few hours. But now, I use a setting powder first and then put the Guerlain over it and it was very nice. I had such nice skin until the night when I took it of! But 100$ - ouch! I got mine for about 44€ iirc.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *meka72*
> ...


Thank you meka! I've no idea what triggered it last week. I hadn't had any flare ups for so long, but I guess it has something to do with the cold outside and central heating inside.


  Ok, I wore a simple purple look today.

  FACE: Mac CC Cream, Mac Mineralize foundation loose, Mac At Dusk EDB, Bourjois concealer, brow powder, Maybelline brow gel

  EYES: UPDD, Armani Eye tint in Shadow (No 7, silvery purple) Liners: Sephora Black Lace on upper lashline, the Armani smudged under the lower lashline, Essence Lash Princess mascara.

  LIPS: Tendertone in Purring


  I can report that the Armani Eye Tints are really really very good. I applied it with my fingers and noticed immediately what a lid smoothing effect it has. It's very smooth, very blendable and takes a time to really set, but then it wears like iron. Shadow is a very complex colour and I definitely need some more!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 24, 2015)

FOTD:  FACE: MAC F&B, C7 MAC SFP, NC50 MAC Cantaloupe blush  EYES: Stila Jezebel on lid, Individual in crease, Wit for transition shade, Java in outer crease, Wit, applied sparingly, on browbone. Anastasia Dipbrow, Dark Brown/Auburn mix Rimmel London gel e/l, black Rimmel London GlamEyes mascara, Extreme Black  LIPS: LaFemme Lip Stain, Paper Moon (reminds me of 03Strawberry Kiss in Sephora's lip stains, just a bit brighter)  My thoughts on the lip stain: I like it. Not sure I love it. I will definitely love Vamp Purple though. The product is a good consistency, like Stila Stay All Day liquid lipsticks. The scent is sorta of vanilla-ish, but nowhere near as strongly-scented as NYX Matte Lip Cremes (and I don't smell it after applicaiton). The applicator gives you enough for one complete application so you don't have to keep dipping into it. When it dries down (not as quickly as Stila but more completely than NYX), it was a little sticky so I patted on a bit of balm and it was fine. I ate a cheese dog on a stick at the mall and had lemonade and it looks like it didn't bugde, so I am impressed. It is wearing evenly even after phone conversations and at least four hours. I will keep it on awhile longer and see if it begins to fade. I wish there was ingredient and weight info on the packaging.  I would say my liquid lipstick preferences (in terms of lasting power and performance), if color selection were no option, would be: 1. Kat Von D (color selection puts this brand higher than Stila and more product per container) 2. Stila (although it is more expensive than Sephora lip stains for about 40% less product) 3. Sephora (good performance, good price, but while they have just made the color selection larger they got rid of fan favorites) 4. La Femme (access issues for some, non-diverse shade options, small amount for price) 5. NYX Matte Lip Creams  Hmm...if I have to include LimeCrime I think I would bust Stila down a notch.  So, umm, my local Walgreens got a display of CG Queen in by mistake. I grabbed an All Day Flawless 3-in-1 in Almond Glow (although I may exchange for Golden Honey). Let the testing begin! And I got a Rimmel Lip Velvet in Burning Lava, because, the name. I also B2M'd for Rebel today (I have never owned it). This is one of those lipsticks to wear when one needs to feel a certain way.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sage, did you use a Stila eyeshadow palette? I remember that you purchased one of the newer palettes. If so, would you recommend it? I also like the look of Jezebel. I need to add a shade like that.   I love the KVD, Stila and Sephora liquid lipsticks. I heard that TJM/Marshalls had some KVD liquid lipsticks but never made it there to look for them.  





sagehen said:


> FOTD:  FACE: MAC F&B, C7 MAC SFP, NC50 MAC Cantaloupe blush  EYES: Stila Jezebel on lid, Individual in crease, Wit for transition shade, Java in outer crease, Wit, applied sparingly, on browbone. Anastasia Dipbrow, Dark Brown/Auburn mix Rimmel London gel e/l, black Rimmel London GlamEyes mascara, Extreme Black  LIPS: LaFemme Lip Stain, Paper Moon (reminds me of 03Strawberry Kiss in Sephora's lip stains, just a bit brighter)  My thoughts on the lip stain: I like it. Not sure I love it. I will definitely love Vamp Purple though. The product is a good consistency, like Stila Stay All Day liquid lipsticks. The scent is sorta of vanilla-ish, but nowhere near as strongly-scented as NYX Matte Lip Cremes (and I don't smell it after applicaiton). The applicator gives you enough for one complete application so you don't have to keep dipping into it. When it dries down (not as quickly as Stila but more completely than NYX), it was a little sticky so I patted on a bit of balm and it was fine. I ate a cheese dog on a stick at the mall and had lemonade and it looks like it didn't bugde, so I am impressed. It is wearing evenly even after phone conversations and at least four hours. I will keep it on awhile longer and see if it begins to fade. I wish there was ingredient and weight info on the packaging.  I would say my liquid lipstick preferences (in terms of lasting power and performance), if color selection were no option, would be: 1. Kat Von D (color selection puts this brand higher than Stila and more product per container) 2. Stila (although it is more expensive than Sephora lip stains for about 40% less product) 3. Sephora (good performance, good price, but while they have just made the color selection larger they got rid of fan favorites) 4. La Femme (access issues for some, non-diverse shade options, small amount for price) 5. NYX Matte Lip Creams  Hmm...if I have to include LimeCrime I think I would bust Stila down a notch.  So, umm, my local Walgreens got a display of CG Queen in by mistake. I grabbed an All Day Flawless 3-in-1 in Almond Glow (although I may exchange for Golden Honey). Let the testing begin! And I got a Rimmel Lip Velvet in Burning Lava, because, the name. I also B2M'd for Rebel today (I have never owned it). This is one of those lipsticks to wear when one needs to feel a certain way.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 24, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Sage, did you use a Stila eyeshadow palette? I remember that you purchased one of the newer palettes. If so, would you recommend it? I also like the look of Jezebel. I need to add a shade like that.   I love the KVD, Stila and Sephora liquid lipsticks. I heard that TJM/Marshalls had some KVD liquid lipsticks but never made it there to look for them.


  I did use a palette, because the Nouveau Natural palette jumped into my Sephora cart last week. I have a couple of these shades in singles, but the Z-palette carrying my stila singles is kinda big, so this one will be nice to carry around. To answer your question, I did have a harder time building up pigment with the Eyes Are the Window palettes, but they are not as bad as some reviews would have you believe. I would recommend the Nouveau Natural palette, but know the shades are quite warm.  I found one of those KvD lipsticks at one TJM near me, and then I gave up. I got tired of 1) not finding anything or 2) finding something people had obviously tested. ICK.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Honestly, I rarely go into TJM/Marshalls because I can't deal with the organization, or lack thereof. I am NOT an orderly person but cannot shop in stores that lack order. I get annoyed that I have to look through all the stuff just to find a gem. I'll pay the extra $10 plus dollars just so I can walk to the KVD section of sephora and select exactly what I want, which is where it is supposed to be.   I just realized that other folks' clutter gives me anxiety. Lol.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sage, I forgot to say that I'll check out the palette soon. Although I'm pretty sure I'm on an eyeshadow ban. But that hasn't stopped me from buying other makeup and hair products. Lol.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 24, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Sage, I forgot to say that I'll check out the palette soon. Although I'm pretty sure I'm on an eyeshadow ban. But that hasn't stopped me from buying other makeup and hair products. Lol.


 I am on a foundation, eyeshadow, powder, etc ban lol


----------



## Shars (Jan 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you aradhana, I think I used them not correctly for the whole time! I used them as a setting powder and turned into a grease ball after a few hours. But now, I use a setting powder first and then put the Guerlain over it and it was very nice. I had such nice skin until the night when I took it of! But 100$ - ouch! I got mine for about 44€ iirc.
> 
> 
> Thank you meka! I've no idea what triggered it last week. I hadn't had any flare ups for so long, but I guess it has something to do with the cold outside and central heating inside.
> ...


  Lol! I should be banned altogether! I'm totally okay with buying cosmetics and fashion items being my main vice(s) though. That and chocolate


----------



## meka72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Shars, I have the same vices except chocolate. Instead, I like to eat well...like, really really well...for no apparent reason...on a Tuesday.


----------



## Shars (Jan 24, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Shars, I have the same vices except chocolate. Instead, I like to eat well...like, really really well...*for no apparent reason...on a Tuesday.*


  Bon appetit my dear lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 25, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Shars, I have the same vices except chocolate. Instead, I like to eat well...like, really really well...for no apparent reason...on a Tuesday.


  Yum!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ooooh I can't wait to try the tints. I hope Sephora gets them. I want at least 3!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts on the La Femme liquid lippies. I may try one or 2. I have two baby KVD that I should try again. I did wear one but cannot remember if I liked it lol. I have the LimeCrime velvetine in Utopia and was quite impressed with it colour-wise and formula-wise. I plan to grab 2 or 3 more in the coming months.
> 
> Lol! I should be banned altogether! I'm totally okay with buying cosmetics and fashion items being my main vice(s) though. That and chocolate


  i should be banned too...from everything. i pretty much have too much of everything.
  i was very close to making a purchase from the illamasqua website today though. might still go back and check it the stuff's still in my cart.... Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you aradhana, I think I used them not correctly for the whole time! I used them as a setting powder and turned into a grease ball after a few hours. But now, I use a setting powder first and then put the Guerlain over it and it was very nice. I had such nice skin until the night when I took it of! But 100$ - ouch! I got mine for about 44€ iirc.
> 
> 
> Thank you meka! I've no idea what triggered it last week. I hadn't had any flare ups for so long, but I guess it has something to do with the cold outside and central heating inside.
> ...


   Was # 7 the only AET that you purchased?  It looks so pretty.  It's so hard to choose.  I'm glad you elaborated on your experience with it.  I just ordered two of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I just realized that other folks' clutter gives me anxiety. Lol.


   I'm right there with on this one Meka.  I felt anxious and out of place.  Didn't buy anything and never went back again!!!  I wanted to shop---not scavenger hunt!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm right there with on this one Meka.  I felt anxious and out of place.  Didn't buy anything and never went back again!!!  I wanted to shop---not scavenger hunt!!![/COLOR]


 But  the rush is SO good when the hunt reveals a treasure lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

sagehen said:


> But the rush is SO good when the hunt reveals a treasure lol!


    Touché!  I shall feel a rush w/the touch of a button or an organized brick & mortar store where everything has a place and I can find 
   it in a flash.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

On Saturday I was makeup free but on Sunday I wore a full face with Pantone/Sephora *Radiant Rush *(Vibrant Magenta) lipstick.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 26, 2015)

I enjoy bargain hunting sometimes, but not when there are a lot of shoppers. Like holiday shopping - usually a big pain.  Even warehouse sales can be fun from time to time, but then i really have to suspend that desire to shove everyone out of my personal space!  What is tjm? Is that TJMaxx? We have a similar store here called winners. You can find some great deals there, but you need to be willing to hunt...


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2015)

Morning all! It is gloriously sunny outside today, which also means it's very, very cold, but I'm trying to enjoy the brightness at least.

  I've been sticking to my no repeats commitment, but I've realized in the last few days that I've completely screwed myself because, despite the fact that I've been trying to spread the love around, I've already worn a lot of my Guerlain lippies, which are my absolute favourites. Oops.

  I didn't wear makeup yesterday (I've been suffering from vicious insomnia and honestly makeup makes me look worse rather than better), but I'm back  on the wagon today. I'm actually really happy with the look I did, although it's the same kind of look I do again and again...

  Eyes:
  Benefit Creaseless Cream e/s Birthday Suit all over lid
  LMdB Icon in crease (all the way around and diffused just above the crease)
  LMdB Gamine patted on centre of lid (I wasn't sure about this, but I love it over Birthday Suit- it's a cool, frosted pink like Mac Swoosh)
  Mac e/s Crystal Avalanche along brow bone
  UD e/l Smoke (upper lash lines)
  MUFE concealer pencil (on lower waterlines)
  Dior New Look mascara

  Face:
  UD Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star concealer 010
  Chanel Notorious as a contour
  Hourglass Ethereal Glow blush
  Chanel Délice highlight powder dusted lightly over cheekbones and brows and patted just above and below my lips (this is my new favourite thing to do with highlgihters)
  Mac Fix+ to set

  Lips:
  Guerlain Rouge G l/s "Gladys"

  Gladys is pretty amazing, even by the high standards of Rouge Gs.

  So last week's lipstick round up is:

  RBR Dissolved in Dreams (I love this colour and I so want it to work on me and it just doesn't)
  Mac Style Curve
  RBR Watch Out, Eve
  Armani Urban Nude
  Mac l/g Atmospheric
  Guerlain Samsara
  Guerlain Genna

  I'm actually pleased I've even managed to go almost a whole month without repeating, especially with some newer shades I've only worn once.


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

katred said:


> Morning all! It is gloriously sunny outside today, which also means it's very, very cold, but I'm trying to enjoy the brightness at least.
> 
> I've been sticking to my no repeats commitment, but I've realized in the last few days that I've completely screwed myself because, despite the fact that I've been trying to spread the love around, I've already worn a lot of my Guerlain lippies, which are my absolute favourites. Oops.
> 
> ...


  What's the Rouge Bunny Rouge lip formula like Kat?


----------



## meka72 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey ladies! I am at conference for work but wanted to post really quickly. I am wearing Nars satin lip pencil in Golshan. I think that I look older in this. I might have to pass it on to my daughter.   The remainder of my makeup: No primer  Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Ginger (under eye) and Nars creamy concealer in Cafe (blemishes) Bare Minerals powder foundation (can't remember the shade) Bare Minerals mineral vein to set  Mac EDSF in Superb to highlight cheekbones LaFemme blush in Cinnabar ABH brow pomade in chocolate  Drugstore black gel liner


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In a rare (*cough) moment of weakness I ordered two of the Armani eye tints...I couldn't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wore it today again (No. 7, Shadow) paired with Mothbrown just to see how layering e/s over it turns out. Well, love it. It's great as a single wash all over, but it plays nicely with other e/s as well. I really think that it's a flawless product - sure, if you touch your eyes it'll come off, but that's a critique I've seen on some blogs and it's so weird to me - I mean every eye mu comes off when I rub/touch my eyes, right?!
  I got just one - yet. I'm lusting after a few more...


  I'm so busy right now and the weather is completely aweful so that I'm really keen on quite simple looks.

  That was yesterday's look, champagne colour on eyes, black cat eye, red lip... funny that this translates as a simple look for me!

  FACE: Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation (nearly empty when I'm just rediscovering how great it is!), Nars Illumination powder, Mac Have a lovely day Casual Color (blush), Bourjois concealer, brow powder, Maybelline brow gel

  EYES: UPDD, Max Factor Excess Shimmer cream e/s in Copper (trying to figure out if that's a dupe of Armani Cold Copper which I'm craving - if you're interested in it - it's a bit of a TF dupe and our Sara reviewed it here: http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/11/max-factor-excess-shimmer-15-pink-opal.html), Mac Blitz&Glitz f/l, Essence Lash Princess mascara.

  LIPS: Kissable in Love Peck (the dreaded weird smell. Waaaaaaaaaaaaah! - Or at least its predecessor, but definitely not the vanilla scent any longer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


  Today it was the Armani eye tint/Mothbrown combo with quite the same face products but with Chanel Revelation blush, Pink Opal lustre drops as a highlighter and Flaunting It kissable (not good either...)


----------



## aradhana (Jan 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I wore it today again (No. 7, Shadow) paired with Mothbrown just to see how layering e/s over it turns out. Well, love it. It's great as a single wash all over, but it plays nicely with other e/s as well. I really think that it's a flawless product - sure, if you touch your eyes it'll come off, but that's a critique I've seen on some blogs and it's so weird to me - I mean every eye mu comes off when I rub/touch my eyes, right?!
> I got just one - yet. I'm lusting after a few more...
> 
> 
> ...


  Noooooo!
  hopefully the kissables will make comeback! i wore flaunting it this week as well. no weird smell yet, but i'm sure its days are numbered....


----------



## meka72 (Jan 27, 2015)

@Medgal, which of the Armani eye tints did you buy? I want Emeraude!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *I wore it today again (No. 7, Shadow) paired with Mothbrown just to see how layering e/s over it turns out. Well, love it. It's great as a single wash all over, but it plays nicely with other e/s as well. I really think that it's a flawless product - sure, if you touch your eyes it'll come off, but that's a critique I've seen on some blogs and it's so weird to me - I mean every eye mu comes off when I rub/touch my eyes, right?!*
> *I got just one - yet. I'm lusting after a few more...*
> 
> 
> ...






 Guess what I did as I read your post?  I touched my eye! ** _I'm going to touch my eyes after putting on this pretty eyeshadow, causing it to smudge; even after finally perfecting wings with eyeliner, I'm going to risk messing it up by touching my eyes**_-----SAID NO ONE EVER!!!!

Once I apply my eye makeup I don't touch my eyes!!!  What a lame gripe about a product.  Well, since being surrounded by enablers (side eye to Katred, Anneri, AWS), in a moment of weakness I ordered three of the GA Eye Tints.

I love your cat eye & red lip look from yesterday, and totally love the look from today.  I was feeling like red lips today!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

meka72 said:


> @Medgal, which of the Armani eye tints did you buy? I want Emeraude!


  Emeraude is GORGEOUS!!!!!!  I ordered Green Iron, Obsidian and Senso



​Just getting warmed up!  They're now available at Sephora!!!


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I looked up Golshan and it's beautiful---I can't imagine that it would age that pretty face Meka!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's like saying a lipstick doesn't have great lasting power because it fades after you eat a greasy meal. I have not poked myself in the eye while wearing an Armani Eye Tint, but I'm willing to accept that it might smudge if I did so and I would not consider that a great fault. The next two on my list are Emeraude and Cold Copper.

  FYI, I wore Mac Runaway Red today, which I'm pretty certain was because someone here had mentioned it a while back. Thanks for the reminder, it is a stunning colour that doesn't get enough love from me!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 27, 2015)

@Katred, why did you put Cold Copper on my radar?!?! I was only going to bu my Emeraude and Senso. And maybe Minuit. But just those 3. After looking up Cold Copper, it has been added to the list along with Rose Ashes.   I'm sure I'm supposed to be on a no buy. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

katred said:


> A bit of a mixed bag. The more opaque ones are generally good- not entirely dissimilar to the Bite Luminous Crème formula, but the shades are a lot less intense. The semi-sheer ones are different depending on whether or not they have shimmer. The shimmery ones are AMAZING. The really glossy ones (Murmurings and Fluttering Sighs) are nice for the twenty minutes they last... RBR is actually having a 50% off sale on all their lipsticks right now and they're certainly worth trying at that price. Of course, they're on sale because they're all being replaced by a new formula in the near future. Beauty Professor had posted a review and pics, but the post is gone now- think she jumped the gun by accident.
> 
> 
> Uh-oh... Making a note to check my Kissables. I wore So Vain not so long ago and it was fine, but I haven't checked the others. These were so nice, I can't believe they weren't made permanent.
> ...


   I forgot to mention that I also ordered Onyx.   Emeraude is so, so pretty!!!  If I stick to my self imposed 
   guidelines #2 & #9 will be my last two!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Monday I wore *YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush, Nude Insolen*t (Rosy Tan)
Tuesday I wore *MAC Cockney*(sheer yellow-red)---it was brand new---never swatched or worn.  It reminds me of a lip gloss---I guess that's why lustres don't thrill me, and why I never wear lip glosses on their own---always over lipstick!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Once I apply my eye makeup I don't touch my eyes!!!  What a lame gripe about a product.  Well, since being surrounded by enablers (side eye to K[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]atred, Anneri, AWS), in a moment of weakness I ordered three of the GA Eye Tints.[/COLOR]


  lol I'm trying not to look at those GA eye tints but T had such a nice look with two of them recently!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2015)

What is the theme, guys (other than the lipstick challenge)?  I myself have been trying to use my MAC blushes so I used MAC x Pedro Lourenco Corol blush with Givenchy Rose D'Exception. I bought Corol for a friend and recently asked her about it and she said that she uses it and it's light on her so she uses another blush over it. I was so confused (and a bit disappointed) as she's fairer than me and I had no problems but I showed her that I was wearing it and realized that she was using the little straw-like brush from the L'Oréal True Match blush compact to apply it.  End of day pic


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  *We took a week off-*--*a sort of break from a theme involving eye shadow.*  I guess we can entertain a 
    color for next week or we can proceed with the lipstick challenge yet continue to do whatever we want with 
    the eyes.  We can even alternate---a week on theme & a week off.  I feel that I can be more liberal with my 
    lipstick choices when I'm not worrying about coordinating my lipstick with my eye shadow.  I'm loving the 
    lipstick challenge but I've been forced to look at a hard cold reality------that is, Meddy has too damn much 
    lipstick.  I've used nearly 30---won't quite make it to 31 because I think I had two days w/o makeup so far this 
    month, yet what I've used hasn't put even a small dent in my stash.  After I use a lipstick for the day I put it in 
    a separate container so they're completely out of circulation.  The good part about the lipstick challenge for 
    me is that I'm using lippies that I haven't used in years, and with that I'm rediscovering some old loves!!!

   I love your cheek & lip color and you can totally see that soft flush---it's lovely and doesn't look like a product 
   sitting on your face---rather, that color-from-within look!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You totally need at least 2 of them AWS!!!  I don't think I've [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]ever purchased an eye product for which T[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    did an eye look.  I respect what she does and she does a lot of things really very [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]well, but IMHO eye makeup[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    isn't one of them.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] *We took a week off-*--*a sort of break from a theme involving eye shadow.*  I guess we can entertain a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    color for next week or we can proceed with the lipstick challenge yet continue to do [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]whatever we want with[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    the eyes.  We can even alternate---a week on theme & a week off.  I feel that I can be more liberal with my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    lipstick choices when I'm not worrying about coordinating my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lipstick with my eye shadow.  I'm loving the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    lipstick challenge but I've been forced to look at a hard cold reality------that is, Meddy has too damn much[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    lipstick.  I've used nearly 30---won't quite[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]make it to 31 because I think I had two days w/o makeup so far this[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    month, yet what I've used hasn't put even a small dent in my stash.  After I use a lipstick for the day I put it in[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    a separate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]container [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]so they're completely out of circulation.  The good part about the lipstick challenge for[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    me is that I'm using lippies that I haven't used in years, and with that I'm rediscovering some old [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]loves!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I love your cheek & lip color and you can totally see that soft flush---it's lovely and doesn't look like a product[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   sitting on your face---rather, that color-from-within look!!![/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@] :-D


----------



## aradhana (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Monday I wore *YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush, Nude Insolen*t (Rosy Tan)
> *Tuesday I wore MAC Cockney(sheer yellow-red)---it was brand new---never swatched or worn.  It reminds me of a lip gloss---I guess that's why lustres don't thrill me, and why I never wear lip glosses on their own---always over lipstick!*
> i like this one sometimes for a very casual look - eg cockney + mascara.
> 
> ...


  it's crazy what a difference the right tools make!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i like this one sometimes for a very casual look - eg cockney + mascara.
> 
> it's crazy what a difference the right tools make!


    Yes---I could definitely see that!!!!  I can't believe I'd never worn it!!!  How long ago was the Year of the Snake collex?

   So true---I can't use the brushes that come with the products---most are too small---they were like made for Barbie Dolls!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i like this one sometimes for a very casual look - eg cockney + mascara.
> 
> *it's crazy what a difference the right tools make!*


  So true.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i like this one sometimes for a very casual look - eg cockney + mascara.   it's crazy what a difference the right tools make!


   I was baffled when she told me Corol didn't show up on her and bummed that she wasn't really using it.   





Dolly Snow said:


> love that blush you are wearing   So true.


  Thank you [@]Dolly Snow[/@]!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> What is the theme, guys (other than the lipstick challenge)?  I myself have been trying to use my MAC blushes so I used MAC x Pedro Lourenco Corol blush with Givenchy Rose D'Exception. I bought Corol for a friend and recently asked her about it and she said that she uses it and it's light on her so she uses another blush over it. I was so confused (and a bit disappointed) as she's fairer than me and I had no problems but I showed her that I was wearing it and realized that she was using the little straw-like brush from the L'Oréal True Match blush compact to apply it.  End of day pic


  Nice


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Nice


  Thank you [@]walkingdead[/@]


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you [@]walkingdead[/@]


----------



## katred (Jan 28, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i like this one sometimes for a very casual look - eg cockney + mascara.
> 
> it's crazy what a difference the right tools make!


  I've been thinking about that with regards to the new Hourglass shadow palettes. A few months back, I bought the HG all-over shadow brush and I'm wondering if, when I eventually get around to trying one of the palettes, it'll make a difference if I use them with HG brushes. I remember a Chanel MUA telling me one time that the tricky thing about products from any company is that they're only ever testing using that company's brushes (makes sense, really), so no one really knows what's going to happen when you start sticking another company's brush in there. I don't find there are many products that absolutely require that company's brush, but I do notice some differences, particularly when the company only has natural or synthetic brushes in their assortment.

  Today I decided to try a look inspired by a product I haven't bought yet (and might not end up buying). I really, really loved the look of the Guerlain "Les Nuées" palette from their Spring collection, but the swatches I've seen were disappointing, in that it's really difficult to tell the lighter colours apart. I wanted something with icy colours that did look different (in the promo photos, it looked like an icy blue-violet, icy green-gold and icy peach, at least on my screen), and with one dark shade (blackened sapphire blue was the impression I got from the photos) for emphasis. I realised that I probably had the means to do that sort of thing without buying another $67 palette, though...


  Face:
  UD Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star concealer (final verdict now that I've gone through a full tube, or just about, is that I like it, but it's no Nars Radiant Creamy)
  Nars blush "Deep Throat"
  Bobbi Brown Brightening Finishing powder "Porcelain Pearl" (I find this one a little intense to use as a finishing powder, but it's a wonderful "ice queen" highlighter

  Eyes:
  Nars e/s "Heart of Glass" (icy baby blue- and yes, I did end up with the song stuck in my head most of the morning)
  Mac e/s "Photorealism" [pale gold with green undertone]
  Chanel e/s "Complice" [icy shimmery peach]
  Mac e.s "Deep Truth" [used to diffuse the liner just a little]
  YSL Faux Cils gel liner "Sea Black" [outer part of upper lash line, along lower water line]
  Inglot matte shadow #351 [matte ivory- I just found out that the Inglot store here seems to have closed! I has a sad!!! @aradhana- you don't happen to know if it's moved, do you?]
  Dior New Look mascara

  Lips:
  Guerlain Rouge Automatique l/s "Attrape-Coeur" [medium-bright pinky coral]

  I was actually pretty happy with the way that this turned out. It absolutely did give me the "ice queen" effect I wanted and you could see a subtle gradient between the light shades. I guess this means that I don't have to buy another Guerlain palette. (I would, however, like to try the same look, but using Armani's Eye Tint in "Minuit" for an even more intense dark blue effect.)


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2015)

This is my only other MAC blush (I gave Coppertone to a friend).  I dislike the surface texture of MAC x PS Ocean City but I haven't used it in a while so I wore it today


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2015)

katred said:


> A bit of a mixed bag. The more opaque ones are generally good- not entirely dissimilar to the Bite Luminous Crème formula, but the shades are a lot less intense. The semi-sheer ones are different depending on whether or not they have shimmer. The shimmery ones are AMAZING. The really glossy ones (Murmurings and Fluttering Sighs) are nice for the twenty minutes they last... RBR is actually having a 50% off sale on all their lipsticks right now and they're certainly worth trying at that price. Of course, they're on sale because they're all being replaced by a new formula in the near future. Beauty Professor had posted a review and pics, but the post is gone now- think she jumped the gun by accident.
> 
> 
> Uh-oh... Making a note to check my Kissables. I wore So Vain not so long ago and it was fine, but I haven't checked the others. These were so nice, I can't believe they weren't made permanent.
> ...


  Thanks for your thoughts on the RBR lippies. I like the Bite formula but don't really like understated colours.... I'll check out some swatches online and decide if to get any though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

katred said:


> That particular group of lustres (the ones that came from the Euristocrats collection several years back) are trickier than most. I find the shades are divine, but they have even more slip than normal and they have a tendency to bleed. As a result, Cockney doesn't get the love it should from me. (Note to self: Really need to get that UD clear lip liner to help control the bleeding, so to speak.)
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about that with regards to the new Hourglass shadow palettes. A few months back, I bought the HG all-over shadow brush and I'm wondering if, when I eventually get around to trying one of the palettes, it'll make a difference if I use them with HG brushes. I remember a Chanel MUA telling me one time that the tricky thing about products from any company is that they're only ever testing using that company's brushes (makes sense, really), so no one really knows what's going to happen when you start sticking another company's brush in there. I don't find there are many products that absolutely require that company's brush, but I do notice some differences, particularly when the company only has natural or synthetic brushes in their assortment.
> ...


 *FACE:*
Algenist Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer
Chanel *Double Perfection Lumière* Powder Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MAC *Coffee Walnut* Pro Sculpting Cream to contour, set w/MAC Sculpting Powder, *Shadester*
Tom Ford Contouring Cheek Color Duo,* Softcore (Berry) 01* highlight facial high planes & Blush 
Chanel* Les Beiges *Powder to set
 Givenchy Prisme Visage Color *Confetti* Face Powder dusted over face

*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC *Burgundy* (Brownish burgundy) lip pencil
MAC *Glamourdaze* (Mid-tone Creamy Plum) lipstick
MAC *Plum Fun* lipglass(Neutral Plum with Purple pearlized pigments)


*NAILS:*

 Chanel *Paparazzi* (Plummy Brown with Copper pearl) 579


----------



## aradhana (Jan 28, 2015)

katred said:


> That particular group of lustres (the ones that came from the Euristocrats collection several years back) are trickier than most. I find the shades are divine, but they have even more slip than normal and they have a tendency to bleed. As a result, Cockney doesn't get the love it should from me. (*Note to self: Really need to get that UD clear lip liner to help control the bleeding, so to speak.)*
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about that with regards to the new Hourglass shadow palettes. A few months back, I bought the HG all-over shadow brush and I'm wondering if, when I eventually get around to trying one of the palettes, it'll make a difference if I use them with HG brushes. I remember a Chanel MUA telling me one time that the tricky thing about products from any company is that they're only ever testing using that company's brushes (makes sense, really), so no one really knows what's going to happen when you start sticking another company's brush in there. I don't find there are many products that absolutely require that company's brush, but I do notice some differences, particularly when the company only has natural or synthetic brushes in their assortment.
> ...


  cute pic! the blush looks great on you!

  interesting regarding the brush vs product discussion. it makes sense. i _do _like using my yachiyo with my nars blushes. and with the mac ones i generally always use the 116. i bought the hourglass dual ended face brush and i'm kinda on the fence about whether i love it. but perhaps that's because i haven't used it with a HG face product....but for that i will have to go buy a foundation or concealer.........


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks, [@]aradhana[/@]


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2015)

aradhana said:


> rimmel also has a clear lipliner - it's a retractable one - in case you need a budget option. i may have seen one from l'oreal or some other brand as well, but i can't recall!
> 
> your eye look sounds pretty, and must have looked beautiful!
> 
> ...


  Aristocats!!!! I loved that as a kid, must've seen it a thousand times. It was the first movie I was allowed to see when I was around three or four. I might've created that cherry blossom scene with my toys...


----------



## aradhana (Jan 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Aristocats!!!! I loved that as a kid, must've seen it a thousand times. It was the first movie I was allowed to see when I was around three or four. I might've created that cherry blossom scene with my toys...


i have a list of old disney movies i need to hunt down and re-watch! this one is on it! 


  for today's look i wore mostly illamasqua makeup, since i find it doesn't get enough use in my collection. the main exception is the foundation, only because i don't have any illamasqua foundation/concealers:

  eyes:
  illamasqua complement palette
  focus (cool brown metallic cream shadow) on upper lid up to crease
  queen of the night (metallic aubergine) overtop and along lower lashline
  forgiveness (matte burgundy) in crease and 'winged out'
  slink (champagne) inner corner and applied to centre of upper lid
  mac smoulder eye pencil to lower waterline

  face:
  prep+prime fortified skin enhancer in recharge (dark peach)
  giorgio armani luminous silk 7.5
  mac mineralize concealer in nw35 to undereye area
  l'oreal true match mineral pressed powder to set concealer w6-7 
  illamasqua cream blush in laid (raspberry) to apples of cheeks and along cheekbones 
  illamasqua bronzing duo to 'contour':
  writhe along hollows of cheeks
  glint along tops of cheekbones
  illamasqua gleam cream in aurora to highlight

  lips:
  heroine lip liner
  illamasqua underworld lipstick (duo tone fuchsia/purple)

  every time i wear this lipstick i feel like a flower!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 Very pretty color on you AWS!!!!!  What eyeliner are you wearing?  It looks good w/yourou made a really nice wing with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i have a list of old disney movies i need to hunt down and re-watch! this one is on it!
> 
> 
> for today's look i wore mostly illamasqua makeup, since i find it doesn't get enough use in my collection. the main exception is the foundation, only because i don't have any illamasqua foundation/concealers:
> ...


 I love your color choices Aradhana.  Forgiveness sounds really pretty!  You had a good Illamasqua day!  I think the only thing I have from the brand are nail polishes and I love them.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty color on you AWS!!!!!  What eyeliner are you wearing?  It looks good w/yourou made a really nice wing with it.[/COLOR]


  Oh, thank you [@]Medgal07[/@] but I didn't like it lol I used the Jordana FabuLiner, which I remembered to be better than it really was! The marker-style point is ok but it's barely pigmented! No amount of filling in could make a black line. I tried it twice and threw it out.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Aristocats!!!! I loved that as a kid, must've seen it a thousand times. It was the first movie I was allowed to see when I was around three or four. I might've created that cherry blossom scene with my toys...


 "Everybody, everybody wants to be a cat!" I love that film.  So far this week I have worn: Maybelline Nude Embrace MAC Rebel (my first time ever!) LaFemme Vamp Purple (love!) on my lips. These are the only days I have worn makeup. On the rest of my face I have been experimenting with new foundations (I found some CG Queen foundations at my local walgreens and they forceably fell into my basket. They were BOGO50%, and then the L'Oreal Pro Matte fell in there too - they had Soft Sable! AND my shade of powder! AND it was BOGO50% too!) and mostly sticking to neutral eyes with pops of colored liner because I have been all over the place with other makeup, so the neutral eyes provide an anchor. Silly, I know, but I can't be changing all of my makeup daily. Not sure why, but I do know I would never make it to work.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I used the Jordana FabuLiner, which I remembered to be better than it really was! The marker-style point is ok but it's barely pigmented! No amount of filling in could make a black line. I tried it twice and threw it out.


   Oh wow...it looked pretty dark and noticeable.  You did a great job making it visible!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh wow...it looked pretty dark and noticeable.  You did a great job making it visible!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you! I went a bit wide but it's all practice


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> on my lips. These are the only days I have worn makeup. On the rest of my face I have been experimenting with new foundations (I found some CG Queen foundations at my local walgreens and they forceably fell into my basket. They were BOGO50%, and then the L'Oreal Pro Matte fell in there too - they had Soft Sable! AND my shade of powder! AND it was BOGO50% too!) and mostly sticking to neutral eyes with pops of colored liner because I have been all over the place with other makeup, so the neutral eyes provide an anchor. Silly, I know, but I can't be changing all of my makeup daily. Not sure why, but I do know I would never make it to work.






You're a riot Sage!  What did you think go Rebel?  I'm glad you're finding some foundations that you like!  I often stick to the basics or a look that I can construct quickly---in fact I have a soft neural eye today!  I think I'll take a page from your book and wear a colorful liner!  I like that idea---just never seem to think of it in the moment.

I'm wearing *MAC Vegas Volt* today with my neutral eye and *Guerlain Peach Boy* blush duo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I went a bit wide but it's all practice


----------



## sagehen (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You're a riot Sage!  What did you think go Rebel?  I'm glad you're finding some foundations that you like!  I often stick to the basics or a look that I can construct quickly---in fact I have a soft neural eye today!  I think I'll take a page from your book and wear a colorful liner!  I like that idea---just never seem to think of it in the moment.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm wearing *MAC Vegas Volt* today with my neutral eye and *Guerlain Peach Boy* blush duo.[/COLOR]


  I cannot believe that I had never had Rebel. It is beautiful on and MAC's satin formula is my 2nd fave (after mattes).  I just want to say I am wearing an ombre blue/green lip today. At work. Ka'Oir Blumarine on outside, Envy Us inside, lined with Navy Seal Lip Krayon. This is for the smarmy new employee who said, sarcastically, "Nice lipstick" yesterday when I was wearing LaFemme Vamp Purple (have I mentioned this is the perfect blurple I have always wanted? Did I mention that I still had some on this morning after having pasta/cake/ice cream for dinner and working on my face with a cleansing wipe? And my lips are not cracking off my face and I am wearing matte lipstick today too?).  I am thinking of Vegas Volt for the first day of Spring. I just need a good occasion to bust it out again.


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am thinking of Vegas Volt for the first day of Spring. I just need a good occasion to bust it out again.


  I hate when people make snide comments like that! It's 2015, if I want to walk around with neon green lipstick, I can!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> I hate when people make snide comments like that! It's 2015, if I want to walk around with neon green lipstick, I can!









  What an idiot, sage!

  I had a collegue when I just started my first office job absolute ages ago who always said I looked like a raccoon when I wore smokey eyes. Total jerk. And I was too young to get back on him with a snarky remark. Sigh.

  Go on and wear what you like!!!!


  I had a complete looser week in ragarding to makeup but I had a nice date with hubby tonight and as I was wearing a purple cashmere sweater I decided to do something purple. So I whipped out my Mega Metals.

  FACE: Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum, Nars Setting Powder, Mac Bareness EDB, Guerlain Ballz, Bourjois concealer, brow powder, Maybelline brow gel

  EYES: UPDD, Guerlain Ombre Fusion cream e/s (from an old summer LE. It's a nice brown with golden shimmer). I layered Center Stage Mega Metal (copperish brown) over it, used Noir Plum (purple) in the crease and a little bit of Unflappable in the outer V. Kid as a transition shade, Orb to highlight. Liners: Sephora Black Lace on upper lashline, Noir Plum under the lower lashline, AND THEN I JUST REALIZED THAT I FORGOT MASCARA!!!!!!! And went out like this! To three makeup counters, Tiffany's and then to have dinner and cocktails with hubby! AAAAAAAARRRRRGHH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Lips were Burberry Lip Mist in Pink Heather.


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> What an idiot, sage!
> 
> I had a collegue when I just started my first office job absolute ages ago who always said I looked like a raccoon when I wore smokey eyes. Total jerk. And I was too young to get back on him with a snarky remark. Sigh.
> 
> ...


  Aww sounds like a nice, romantic evening with you hubs! I hope you guys had/have a great night.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> What an idiot, sage!
> 
> I had a collegue when I just started my first office job absolute ages ago who always said I looked like a raccoon when I wore smokey eyes. Total jerk. And I was too young to get back on him with a snarky remark. Sigh.
> 
> ...


  i also hate when i forget mascara, but i think we are the only ones who really notice. 

  your eye look sounded very pretty in any case. noir plum is gorgeous. i wish i had picked up even just one mega metal. and strangely they never did come back, did they?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am thinking of Vegas Volt for the first day of Spring. I just need a good occasion to bust it out again.


 Mattes are my fav formula in all _brands_----I just love them.  I just want to say when you wear lippies like blue/green, ombre or not, it warrants a picture!!

   As for that new employee---you should have told her she could use some!!!!

​   Vegas Volt would be great for the first day of spring---it seems so far away, so I wore it this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> What an idiot, sage!
> 
> I had a collegue when I just started my first office job absolute ages ago who always said I looked like a raccoon when I wore smokey eyes. Total jerk. And I was too young to get back on him with a snarky remark. Sigh.
> 
> ...


    Love the purple sweater love the eye look, even sans mascara----I'm sure it was gorgeous.  I've done the whole look and forgotten mascara.  One particular time I got 
   in my car to leave an event, looked in the mirror and realized I'd forgotten mascara--------I laughing at myself for a good 5 minutes!!

   I love date nights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you had a great time.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 30, 2015)

i forgot to post my today's look/lipstick:

  nars high society on eyes (lavender above crease/purple on lid/green to darken outer v)
  jealousy kohl power pencil to upper and lower lash line, set with the green from high society

  mufe smoky black mascara

  nars dolce vita blush

  tea ceremony sheen supreme, with mahogany lipliner

  i was a bit on the fence about which blush to wear with HS, and i don't think Dolce vita was the obvious choice, leaning pretty warm vs. HS's coolness. somehow it did work. now i'm  seeing that it was paired with outlaw in the fall 2012 release...maybe i'll try again tomorrow and switch up the cheeks and lips for something cooler...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

My look for today was inspired by the colors in one of my plaid blanket scarves.



It's yellow, orange, army green, black, brown & cream.
I finally found a use for Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed Champagne Gold (Bright Gold) which looks like polenta & belongs in a pot on the stove, not a compact!
It was great as a brow highlight!  Like, who knew???





*EYES:*
MAC  IDO, *Initiation*(Platinum Bronze) *827 *as a base 
 GIORGIO ARMANIEYE TINT, *Onyx *(Golden Olive) #5 to lid & lower lash line 
MAC *Corduroy* (Muted Reddish Brown) to crease
MAC *Romp* (Chocolate laced w/gold) to transition - I'd forgotten how pretty romp is!!!!
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Gold* (Bright Gold) to highlight Brow
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Ambre Dore *(golden Copper) 911 to water line


*FACE:*
Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
MAC *Coffee Walnut* Pro Sculpting Cream to contour, set w/Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing *Powder
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange)
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne)
NARS Light Reflecting* Loose *Setting Powder, *Crystal*

 Guerlain Météorites Perles* d’Etoiles - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) dusted over face

*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC* Entertain Me* (Bright Orange) lip pencil
MAC *Fashion Nomad* (bright medium dark orange) mattene lipstick


*NAILS:*

 Chanel *Paparazzi* (Plummy Brown with Copper pearl) 579


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i forgot to post my today's look/lipstick:
> 
> nars high society on eyes (lavender above crease/purple on lid/green to darken outer v)
> jealousy kohl power pencil to upper and lower lash line, set with the green from high society
> ...


    Sounds really pretty---purple was popular today!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My look for today was inspired by the colors in one of my plaid blanket scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL Meddy! Glad you finally found a use for Polenta!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to try it as a brow highlight!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL Meddy! Glad you finally found a use for Polenta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It really worked w/todays look.  It seems to be too deep a yellow for the face.  Anything that yellow belongs in a saucepan or a bowl.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My look for today was inspired by the colors in one of my plaid blanket scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol! I love polenta, but yeah, not on my face!

  I've been meaning to try out something from the becca range, but since i it's only available online to me i'm not sure what to try first. Based on your posts, it won't be the skin perfecter in champagne gold!

  Your post also reminded me to put corduroy on my list of eyeshadows to b2m for. there are a bunch of great permanent colours that i don't have in my collection yet...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

aradhana said:


> Lol! I love polenta, but yeah, not on my face!
> 
> I've been meaning to try out something from the becca range, but since i it's only available online to me i'm not sure what to try first. Based on your posts, it won't be the skin perfecter in champagne gold!
> 
> Your post also reminded me to put corduroy on my list of eyeshadows to b2m for. there are a bunch of great permanent colours that i don't have in my collection yet...


    Becca surprised me.  The formula of their pressed highlighter rivals those of some high end brands.  I'm particularly for of Opal, Topaz & Rose Gold.


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

aradhana said:


> Lol! I love polenta, but yeah, not on my face!
> 
> I've been meaning to try out something from the becca range, but since i it's only available online to me i'm not sure what to try first. Based on your posts, it won't be the skin perfecter in champagne gold!
> 
> Your post also reminded me to put corduroy on my list of eyeshadows to b2m for. there are a bunch of great permanent colours that i don't have in my collection yet...


  Sephora often has duos of the Beach Tints in store, with the little goodies leading up to the counter. They're less than $20, since they're minis, but they're certainly big enough to try out a number of times, so it's not a bad option. I've been pleased with everything I've tried from the brand. They had a light foundation that was HG territory for me, but then it got discontinued. Sigh. The Beach Tints are really nice, especially as a blush.


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

So I've officially made it through the entire month of January without repeating a single lipstick! I was quite happy with the way that today's look turned out although, of course, I didn't actually have to go out at all, so only The Great Enabler got to see it... Then again, when it's -26, I really don't mind being housebound.

  Here's what I wore for the end of month one...

  Face:

  Urban Decay Naked Skin 1.0
  Dior Star Concealer 010
  Mac blush "Next to Skin" (as a contour- I love love love love this shade!!!!)
  Armani blush "Eccentrico"
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Diffused Light"

  Eyes:
  Mac Paint Pot "Painterly"
  Nars e/s "Cairo" (all over the lid)
  Guerlain e/s "Liu" palette (shade #1 in the inner corners of the eyes and dusted lightly along the brow bone; shade #3 in the crease)
  UD 24/7 e/l "Perversion"
  Dior New Look mascara

  Lips:
  YSL Rouge Pur Couture #39 "Poupre Divin"

  This lipstick is one of those great shades that just gets lost in the shuffle with all the products that YSL have going on. It's not available at all counters, but it's very much worth tracking down. Not enough high end purples, I say. Here's a look at how it came out. (FYI, that's hair product in my bangs. I don't know how I missed it, except that my bangs move around a lot, so it just managed to stay hidden until I pulled out a camera. Funny thing- having seen these photos, now I sincerely wish I could get a little white tuft like that. I would never, ever colour it.)


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> So I've officially made it through the entire month of January without repeating a single lipstick! I was quite happy with the way that today's look turned out although, of course, I didn't actually have to go out at all, so only The Great Enabler got to see it... Then again, when it's -26, I really don't mind being housebound.
> 
> Here's what I wore for the end of month one...
> 
> ...


  You're so pretty!! I love that lipstick too. I need to pay more attention to YSL. I always see lip colours from them that I love but I've never taken the plunge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> So I've officially made it through the entire month of January without repeating a single lipstick! I was quite happy with the way that today's look turned out although, of course, I didn't actually have to go out at all, so only The Great Enabler got to see it... Then again, when it's -26, I really don't mind being housebound.
> 
> Here's what I wore for the end of month one...
> 
> ...


 ​Katred I love this look on you.  First of all your eyes just jump off the page and almost assume the color of your top---stunning.   You look like an innocent little 25 year old!!!
   The lipstick is very becoming too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

I wore MAC Fixed on Drama for the last day of this month's challenge and one of my new Givenchy e/s quads which I LOVE



I did not repeat any lippies but I did go without lipstick on two days during the month.  The break down by brand follows:  Chanel 4, Dior 1,Tom Ford 1, Givenchy 1, MAC 17, NARS 1, Pantone/Sephora 1, YSL 3


*2015 Lipstick Challenge, Month 1*​ _The Goal of this challenge is to wear a different lipstick every day for the entire year_​ *January 1- 31*

1.    MAC* Flaunting It *Kissable Lip Colour
2.    Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *InTime *(Soft Pink) 93
3.    MAC *Glamapuss* (Soft Mauve)
4.    MAC *Talk That Talk *(Dark Plum)
5     MAC *What Joy *(Deep berry)
6.    Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Emotion* (Deep Pink Berry) 92
7.    Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet  Matte,* L’adoree *(Burgundy) 45
8.    Dior Rouge Baume, *Park Avenue* (Mauve) 910 (Chanel Plum LP)
9.    YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Prune Impertinente *(Burgundy) *11*
10.  Tom Ford *Bruised Plum *(Medium Burgundy)
11.   MAC *Private Party* (Dirty Plum Mauve    )        
12.   MAC Scandelicious Kissable Lip Colour
13    NARS *Schiap* (Hot Pink)    
14    MAC *Girl About Town *(Bright Blue Fuchsia)
15                *————-None————*
16    YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Grenat Satisfaction* (Burgundy) 206
17    Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Viva *(Intense Fuchsia) *95*
18    MAC * Lady At Play* (Mid-tonal Cool Tangerine)Mineralize
19    MAC *Dodgy Girl* (Light Lavender) Matte
20    MAC *Rebel*  (Mid-tonal Cream Plum)
21    MAC *Midnight Mambo *(Purple Pink)
22    Givenchy *Rose Dressing* 202 (bright coral pink)
23    MAC *Pillow Talk *(light medium beige-brown)
24                *————-None————*
25    Pantone/Sephora *Radiant Rush* (Vibrant Magenta)
26    YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush, *Nude Insolent *(Rosy Tan) *10*
27    MAC *Cockney* (Sheer Yellow-Red, lustre) Year of the Snake Collex
28    MAC *Glamourdaze* (Mid-tone Creamy Plum)
29    MAC* Vegas Volt* (Full power coral Amplified Creme)
30    MAC *Fashion Nomad* (bright medium-dark orange)
31    MAC *Fixed On Drama* (Burgundy)


----------



## mango13 (Feb 1, 2015)

So as far as my lipstick challenge is going...

  Day One Jan. 19th: MAC Red Balloon
  Day Two Jan. 21st: MAC Goddess of the Sea
  Day Tree Jan. 22nd: Clinique Currant Lipgloss
  Day Four Jan. 23rd: MAC Enchanted One and then later in the day I put on Dior's Liquid Lipstick in Mirage (by 4 PM my lips were so dry, even though that has never happened with that lipstick so I had to put it on)
  Day Five Jan. 24th: Guerlain Gipsy
  Day Six Jan. 25th: MAC True Love's Kiss
  Day Seven Jan. 27th: Clinique Blushing Nude Lipstick
  Day Eight Jan. 28th: MAC Itchy and Scratchy Lipglass
  Day Nine Jan. 29th: Too Faced Melted Lipstick in Berry
  Day Ten Jan. 30th: MAC Dreaming Dahlia
  Day Eleven Jan 31st: MAC Pander Me with MAC Seducing Sound Lipglass on top

  13 down 14 more to go... and it's been pretty fun so far!!!


----------



## mango13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore MAC Fixed on Drama for the last day of this month's challenge and one of my new Givenchy e/s quads which I LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! That's an amazingly detailed list!


----------



## katred (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Katred I love this look on you.  First of all your eyes just jump off the page and almost assume the color of your top---stunning.   You look like an innocent little 25 year old!!!
> The lipstick is very becoming too!!!


  Thank you very much ladies.

@Shars I definitely recommend checking out a YSL counter with a full assortment of their Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks, because the colour assortment is phenomenal. One of the surprises is that they have possibly the best range of purple lipsticks around. They don't have a very light lavender, but they have a lot of options throughout the rest of the purple spectrum.

@Medgal07 Wow. No one has ever told me I look innocent before. I'll take it!

  Here's my final wrap up for the colours of January:

  Jan. 1 Armani Rouge Ecstasy 405 Sultan (muted red-orange)
  Jan. 2 Armani Rouge Ecstasy 404 Spice (bright, fruity red)
  Jan. 3 Guerlain Rouge G 76 Gracy (warm pink)
  Jan. 4 n/a
  Jan. 5 Mac Viva Glam Rihanna 2 (shimmery taupe)
  Jan. 6 Mac lustre Lustering (watermelon candy pink)
  Jan. 7 Nars Audacious Vivien (purple berry)
  Jan. 8 Hourglass Fawn (coral rose nude)
  Jan. 9 Nars Audacious Charlotte (deep cool red)
  Jan. 10 Mac Cremesheen Play Time (medium lavender purple)
  Jan. 11 Guerlain Kiss Kiss Red Strass (candy apple red with gold shimmer)
  Jan. 12 Dior Rouge Baume Coquette (cool rose pink)
  Jan. 13 Rouge Bunny Rouge Succulence of Dew Fluttering Sighs (glossy peach)
  Jan. 14 Urban Decay Revolution Manic (red plum)
  Jan. 15 Chanel Rouge Allure Coquette (pinky coral)
  Jan. 16 Le Metier de Beauté Color Core Kona (vampy reddened purple)
  Jan. 17 Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shine 762 Rendez-Vous (soft orchid pink)
  Jan. 18 Rouge Bunny Rouge Succulence of Dew Dissolved in Dreams (bright pink coral)
  Jan. 19 Mac Cremesheen Style Curve (medium purple)
  Jan. 20 Rouge Bunny Rouge Colour Burst Watch Out, Eve! (warm pinky nude)
  Jan. 21 Armani Rouge Ecstasy 603 Urban Nude (cool browned purple)
  Jan. 22 Mac l/g Atmospheric (sheer shimmery pink)
  Jan. 23 Guerlain Rouge Automatique Samsara (deep plum red)
  Jan. 24 Guerlain Rouge G 28 Genna (vibrant orange red)
  Jan. 25 n/a
  Jan. 26 Guerlain Rouge G 78 Gladys (bright cool fuchsia)
  Jan. 27 Mac Satin Runaway Red (Ruby red)
  Jan. 28 Guerlain Rouge Automatique 171 Attrape-Coeur (bright coral)
  Jan. 29 Mac l/g Strawberry Blonde (shimmery strawberry pink)
  Jan. 30 Chanel Rouge Coco Caractère (brown plum)
  Jan. 31 YSL Rouge Pur Couture 39 Pourpre Divin (cool-toned deep purple)

  I've started off February with a BANG and am wearing Guerlain Rouge Parade, certainly one of my boldest shades. Of course, this only makes my over-reliance on Guerlain that much clearer. I just can't stop wearing them, especially since they feel so lovely on my lips! I am doing a good job of saving my Nars Audacious lipsticks and my Rouge d'Armanis. Still seeing how far I can push this before I absolutely must allow myself a repeat. Of course, there will be new additions to incorporate as well. I already have Nars Vera on the way to me and I suspect that there will be additions from the Armani Fuchsia Maharajah collection.

  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Thank you very much ladies.
> 
> @Shars I definitely recommend checking out a YSL counter with a full assortment of their Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks, because the colour assortment is phenomenal. One of the surprises is that they have possibly the best range of purple lipsticks around. They don't have a very light lavender, but they have a lot of options throughout the rest of the purple spectrum.
> 
> ...


  I will definitely check out the YSL lip line when next I can. My friend swears by their Rouge Volupté Shines. No. 19 Fuchsia in Rage over Mac's Heroine liner is her favourite lip combo!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! It is so cold and snowy and I just want to lay in bed and watch tv. I've been quite successful at doing just that.    Last week, I wore: Mac Rebel, Rimmel Show Off l/s in Solstice, Burt's Bees lip crayon in Napa Vineyard and L'Oreal Extraordinaire lip stain in Dancing Rose. I can't remember what I wore one day. I usually put each day's lipstick in my work tote and then put all the lip products away to avoid reusing them. "Usually" was the operative word. Lol.   I don't know which makeup I'll wear this week but all the talk about the Mac Proenza blushes in the Mac Toledo thread makes me want to pull out Sunset Beach or Ocean City.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 1, 2015)

I am wearing LaFemme lip stain in Blood. In church. I may be the only one wearing bright lipstick...where are all the younger women today?  Did I miss a memo? rest of face: FACE: ELDW fdn, 5W2 Rich Caramel ELDW powder, Intensity 5 MAC studio finish concealer, NW40 Mac sculpting powder,definitive MAC shading powder, warm light LaFemme blush, Rust  EYES: LaFemme e/s: Pink Beige on lid, Dark Brown in crease, Brown for transition, black in outer crease ABH Dipbrow, Auburn/Dark Brown Rimmel GlamEyes mascara, Extreme Black


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am wearing LaFemme lip stain in Blood. In church. I may be the only one wearing bright lipstick...where are all the younger women today? Did I miss a memo?


  lol!! If it's any consolation, I wore Mac's Fashion revival lipstick to church today with a gold, black and baby pink winged liner lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I will definitely check out the YSL lip line when next I can. My friend swears by their Rouge Volupté Shines. No. 19 Fuchsia in Rage over Mac's Heroine liner is her favourite lip combo!


   Sorry I can't multi-quote---the button doesn't even show up at the moment.  That Fuchsia combo sounds pretty.  I'm saving my fuchsia 
  lippies for later in the year---well I'm trying to---no telling how that will turn out.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 1, 2015)

@Shars and @Sagehen, at least y'all made it to church today. Plus, your makeup doesn't sound too much for church. According to my friend, I usually run afoul of Sisfer O'Dell's church standards so you may not want to listen to me. Lol.   Sage, have you had any problems with the tops of your LaFemme products being stuck? The top of my Russet blush won't come off and I've tried my damndest t get that thing off. I might try a screwdriver next


----------



## meka72 (Feb 1, 2015)

@Katred and @Medgal, I applaud your organization given your list of January lipsticks. I just throw it in a bag. Lol.   Katred, thanks for putting Fuschia in Rage on my radar. I'll look for it this weekend when I go to Nordstrom. I love the pic that you posted too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> lol!! If it's any consolation, I wore Mac's Fashion revival lipstick to church today with a gold, black and baby pink winged liner lol!


  You go Shars!!!  I love the eye look.  My latest obsession is with the new Givenchy Prisme Quatuor Eyeshadow palettes.  I purchased two and now I'm going back for 
 two more.  Those and the Armani Eye Tints have gotten my undivided attention.

​Take a look at the Givenchy E/S palettes:  
   http://www.escentual.com/blog/2015/01/29/givenchy-prisme-quatuor-eyeshadow-palette/?source=aw&awc=2991_1422593670_920450a23c987fe947cacdf79e2f5190


----------



## sagehen (Feb 1, 2015)

meka72 said:


> @Shars and @Sagehen, at least y'all made it to church today. Plus, your makeup doesn't sound too much for church. According to my friend, I usually run afoul of Sisfer O'Dell's church standards so you may not want to listen to me. Lol.   Sage, have you had any problems with the tops of your LaFemme products being stuck? The top of my Russet blush won't come off and I've tried my damndest t get that thing off. I might try a screwdriver next


  LOL not Sister O'Dell! She has her eye on you!  I haven't had any problems so far with my LaFemme tops, I say with my fingers crossed.


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Thanks Mango---I'm maintaining lists by the month and it's easy to do because I keep an inventory document from which I merely copy & paste the lippies as I use
> them,  Then I change the text to red of the lippie that I've used.  When I look at the inventory document I can see very quickly, the lippies that I've already worn.
> 
> 
> ...


  Should I really be looking at this link Meddy? lol I like the look of Inattendu and Braisse but I need to say no to drugs... There are sooo many eye palettes on my wish list. I need to seek prayer next Sunday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> My church is pretty open when it comes to stuff like that lol. I'm in the dance group so we go allll the way out with colours on Sunday mornings haha. *Tell Sister O'Dell to have a seat*. God made those colours for a reason looool.
> Should I really be looking at this link Meddy? lol I like the look of Inattendu and Braisse but I need to say no to drugs... There are sooo many eye palettes on my wish list. I need to seek prayer next Sunday!






Amen Shars!!!!   Braise is so amazing---I'm wearing it for the second day in a row.  I have 5 palettes on my
    list---pray for me too Sister Sage.  Maybe we should be calling Sister O'Del!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Amen Shars!!!!   Braise is so amazing---I'm wearing it for the second day in a row.  I have 5 palettes on my
> list---pray for me too Sister Sage.  Maybe we should be calling Sister O'Del!!!


  Maybe we should! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I want this Viseart brights palette, those Charlotte Tilbury ones, the NARS dual intensity, the Tarte matte palette (Tartelette?), a Sugarpill one... my days. I also want to try the new MUFE artist shadows... *sigh*. I only have 2 eyes lol


----------



## meka72 (Feb 1, 2015)

I want so many eyeshadow palettes. I want Chanel Vendome. I want a couple of the Givenchy palettes. I want the Charlotte Tilbury Vintage Vamp palette.   And I usually run out of time to do eye makeup beyond eyeliner


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

meka72 said:


> And I usually run out of time to do eye makeup beyond eyeliner






 But when you have time you will use them!
   Vintage Vamp _*&*_ The Rebel from Charlotte Tilbury for me.  Also Burberry Rose and two more Givenchy---Tentation
   and Impertinence


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Maybe we should!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I counted my current number of palettes---I don't deserve any more!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I counted my current number of palettes---*I don't deserve any more!!!!*


  Me either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Will that stop me, though? Most likely not!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    My cart runneth over with palettes at t his very moment!  I had the audacity to order a lipstick----Chanel reformulated their Rouge Coco line and I gave in to an Email that 
  gave the back-story of the names of the lipsticks---they're named after people who held significance in Coco's life.  I chose *Arthur*, described as romantic shade of red. 
  I think I'll use my shades of pink & red this month, although I started the month with MAC *Ravishing*, a peachy coral that looks totally orange on me.


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My cart runneth over with palettes at t his very moment!  I had the audacity to order a lipstick----Chanel reformulated their Rouge Coco line and I gave in to an Email that
> gave the back-story of the names of the lipsticks---they're named after people who held significance in Coco's life.  I chose *Arthur*, described as romantic shade of red.
> I think I'll use my shades of pink & red this month, although I started the month with MAC *Ravishing*, a peachy coral that looks totally orange on me.


  My friend has challenged me and some others to a pink lip a day challenge for the whole of this month. I think she is asking for too much lol! I may need to do a palette a week challenge though. I find myself defaulting to the same ones.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My cart runneth over with palettes at t his very moment!  I had the audacity to order a lipstick----Chanel reformulated their Rouge Coco line and I gave in to an Email that
> gave the back-story of the names of the lipsticks---they're named after people who held significance in Coco's life.  I chose *Arthur*, described as romantic shade of red.
> I think I'll use my shades of pink & red this month, although I started the month with MAC *Ravishing*, a peachy coral that looks totally orange on me.


  you know my makeup drawer is falling apart due to excess weight of palettes....i think there is a real problem to be grappled with here. real. problem.

  one of my favourite lip combos this past week has been nars joyous red with illamasqua torment lipliner. it was truly fantastique. in case you are wondering, i wore high society and outlaw with that particular combo.

  today i am not really loving my makeup...i'm on the road so it's a little mish mash and i was sleepy. not the best. but yesterday was worse! LOL...


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> cool i will check out these suggestions. thanks!
> 
> so pretty! i like the purple lips /green top...it looks fantastic!
> 
> ...


  I'd definitely say it depends on the congregation or the general culture of the church. You don't want to be disrespectful. My church is such a happy place - I enjoy planning my bright eyed looks for Sundays. This is one I did sometime last year.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'd definitely say it depends on the congregation or the general culture of the church. You don't want to be disrespectful. My church is such a happy place - I enjoy planning my bright eyed looks for Sundays. This is one I did sometime last year.


  You are gorgeous!!! And you can absolutely rock that look any day!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You are gorgeous!!! And you can absolutely rock that look any day!!


  Thank you! You're too kind!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> My friend has challenged me and some others to a pink lip a day challenge for the whole of this month. I think she is asking for too much lol! I may need to do a palette a week challenge though. I find myself defaulting to the same ones.


  I actually did the e/s palette a day challenge and I need to do that again so everybody gets a little love.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'd definitely say it depends on the congregation or the general culture of the church. You don't want to be disrespectful. My church is such a happy place - I enjoy planning my bright eyed looks for Sundays. This is one I did sometime last year.


   You're ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL Shars.  I love the eye look---clearly, you have skills!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

Monday was Rose Gold day for me.  I constructed an eye-look w/MAC Rose Gold pigment, I wore Becca Rose Gold highlighter and MAC Force of Love Lipstick & Lipglass w/Chanel Capucine (Coral) lip pencil.  My mani was w/Estèe Lauder Rose Gold NP.


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Maybe it's time to designate and additional drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'd definitely say it depends on the congregation or the general culture of the church. You don't want to be disrespectful. My church is such a happy place - I enjoy planning my bright eyed looks for Sundays. This is one I did sometime last year.


  Ooh, nice!


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Ooh, nice!


  Thanks AWS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!!!






Oh---and not to mention your amazing bone structure!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh---and not to mention your amazing bone structure!!!!!


  You're making a young lady blush Meddy! I try to keep up with the likes of you and Ms Elegant!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're making a young lady blush Meddy! I try to keep up with the likes of you and Ms Elegant!!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars, I need you to do a video for eyeshadow blending for dummies because your skills are great!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh yeah, today, I wore Nars lip pencil in Damned, followed by Nars lipstick in Damned, followed by Nars lip gloss in Damned (I think).   Yesterday, I wore Milani lipstick in Chilled Brandy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Yesterday, I wore Milani lipstick in Chilled Brandy.


    Well damn!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Today I wore Chanel e/s quad,* Lagons **(blues)*& Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Rendez-vous* (Yellow-Pink) *87* with Chanel lip liner in *Sonic Pink*, 70.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2015)

I have to go get caught up, but I thought of a few more things about this challenge.   WHAT if you mix lipstick shades.  That way you can where a lippy twice right?   ORRRR  What if you have backup of colors, you should be able to wear that color as many times as the amount of backups you have, right?   LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 


I have to go get caught up, but I thought of a few more things about this challenge.  * WHAT if you mix lipstick shades.  That way you can where a lippy twice right?  * ORRRR  What if you have backup of colors, you should be able to wear that color as many times as the amount of backups you have, right?   LOL  




That's a very fine idea Pretty.  This is meant to be fun so you can get as creative as you like.  I would be hesitant to open a never worn backup, especially if you have it refrigerated.  Once it's open there goes its longevity, theoretically speaking right?  I think if you love a lippie and want to wear it again you should just do so....call it 
a repeat.  No harm done---you're happy & your lips are happy too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a very fine idea Pretty.  This is meant to be fun so you can get as creative as you like.  I would be hesitant to open a never worn backup, especially if you have it refrigerated.  Once it's open there goes its longevity, theoretically speaking right?  I think if you love a lippie and want to wear it again you should just do so....call it
> a repeat.  No harm done---you're happy & your lips are happy too.


  oh you know I'm being silly.  But I wasn't saying open a backup, but you are allowed to wear the one that's open as many times as the number of backups that you have. LOL


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> oh you know I'm being silly.  But I wasn't saying open a backup, but you are allowed to wear the one that's open as many times as the number of backups that you have. LOL


  We love when you're silly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> oh you know I'm being silly.  But I wasn't saying open a backup, but you are allowed to wear the one that's open as many times as the number of backups that you have. LOL


    That's creative, Pretty!!!




It makes sense!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww thank you for the compliment!! I just used to watch loads of Youtube videos and practice a lot. (One of my faves is Beatfacehoney) The brush you use can make or break your application though.
> 
> *We love when you're silly!*


----------



## meka72 (Feb 4, 2015)

lol. It was an appropriate bunch of lip products because I didn't give a damn because of work yesterday.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Well damn!!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

meka72 said:


> lol. It was an appropriate bunch of lip products because I didn't give a damn because of work yesterday.






Good one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Today I wore Tom Ford *Wild Ginger*(orange)---so much for pinks & reds, but this went with Wednesday's outfit


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

meka72 said:


> lol. It was an appropriate bunch of lip products because I didn't give a damn because of work yesterday.


  LOL!!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 5, 2015)

pretty you are silly, but i would say that you should wear whatever colour any number of times that you want....with some shades, or when something is new, i have a hard time waiting a week, let alone through a cycle of potentially 100+ days!


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

aradhana said:


> wow! i love all aspects of this look - eyes, lips, cheeks!
> 
> yeah i should do both - new drawer and elimination....double whammy approach
> 
> ...


  Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How has your week been? I remember a couple weeks back you were having a rough time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

aradhana said:


> wow! i love all aspects of this look - eyes, lips, cheeks!
> 
> *yeah i should do both - new drawer and elimination....double whammy approach*
> 
> ...


  I'm getting desperate and I have quite a setup.  I should be able to manage things comfortably but they're getting out of control because I keep adding things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​  I'm just the opposite.  I have so many  thing I've not yet worn.  I should just go for it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

​Today, Thursday, I wore a smokey eye using my *Armani Eye Tint in Obsidian* (black) and it was so, so easy to construct, mainly because the Eye Tints are so magnificent---I'm obsessed!!!!  I wore *MAC Shy Girl* lipstick and *Tom Ford lip gloss in Pink Guilt.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone!!!



I hope you have a GREAT weekend!!!
Today I wore red for Heart Health Day---MAC *Prepare for Pleasure* (Magenta Red) Divine Night collex w/MAC *Trust in Red* lip pencil.


----------



## Shars (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Happy Friday to you too!! I had a busy day at work but I'm looking forward to play in my makeup tomorrow. I'm going through all my eyeshadow palettes and swatching and taking pics so I don't dupe myself too much in the future. I want to pick up a Viseart palette, some MUFE artist shadows and hopefully one or two CT palettes at IMATS. I also want a Sugarpill palette but I don't need it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had such a fun makeup day today. I woke up early (quelle surprise!) so I did an eye look mostly with a LE Bareminerals Ready Eyeshadow quad called "The Wild Thing". I've inserted a pic of the palette below. It's such a gorgeous palette and shows true to colour in the pic except that the colours have a slight duo-chrome that the photo doesn't do justice to. I used the two shadows in the right-hand column for my lid with the blue near the outer "v" and the put a dark brown in the crease for a light smoke-out. I'm falling in love again with my Revlon Photoready liquid foundation. I swear no foundation I own matches my skin like it. I also filled in my lips with MAC's Cranberry lip pencil and topped it off with MAC's lipglass in Bijou. I almost always use this BH Cosmetics 26 color neutral eyeshadow and blush palette for lazy day looks but hardly ever use the blushes. On a whim I tried this dusty rose blush and fell in love with it. It went back with the lipglass and lip pencil so well. I have to use it more often and may try to see if NARS or another HE brand has a similar colour even though the pigmentation in this blush is pretty good for a $10 palette lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Happy Friday to you too!! I had a busy day at work but I'm looking forward to play in my makeup tomorrow. I'm going through all my eyeshadow palettes and swatching and taking pics so I don't dupe myself too much in the future. I want to pick up a Viseart palette, some MUFE artist shadows and hopefully one or two CT palettes at IMATS. I also want a Sugarpill palette but I don't need it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I love palettes that have unique shades that I would never think to put together.  Palettes like that always become my favorites.  Sounds like you're shopping your stash
   and having an awesome time doing so!!!  I have a real weakness for palettes now, and recently added some to my already bursting-at-the-seams collection of palettes.




Urban Decay Anti-Aging Primer Potion, Boscia Exfoliating Gel Peel
Givenchy E/S palettes; Impertinece, Tentation, Caresse & Braise
Giorgio Armani Eye Tints 1, 2, 5, 6, and 10 & Lip Maestro,*Chinese Lacquer* #402 (Orange-Red)
Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Crème, *Arthur* (Red) *440*


----------



## Shars (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love palettes that have unique shades that I would never think to put together.  Palettes like that always become my favorites.  Sounds like you're shopping your stash
> and having an awesome time doing so!!!  I have a real weakness for palettes now, and recently added some to my already bursting-at-the-seams collection of palettes.
> 
> 
> ...


  Yesss! I remember your plunge down the Givenchy rabbit hole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am swimming in eye shadow palettes. They're my favourite thing and I'll probably never stop buying them so at least I can try to buy smarter (whatever that's supposed to mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## katred (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello and Happy Friday to all! I've had to keep my eyes closed every time I come here, because there's just too much temptation. Now I desperately want to try the Givenchy palettes...

  I have managed to make it through the first week of February still without repeating a lipstick, but I can feel my resolve weakening, particularly with regard to some of my Nars Audacious lipsticks that I haven't gotten the love that they deserve yet. Here's the list of pretties I wore this week:

  Feb. 1- Guerlain Rouge G Rouge Parade
  Feb. 2- Mac Rue d'Bois (this was from the European version of the Euristocrats collection. No idea why it wasn't released here.)
  Feb. 3- Rouge d'Armani Sheer #600 Bitten
  Feb. 4- Nars Audacious Vera (my newest acquisition... so very happy with her!)
  Feb. 5- Guerlain Kiss Kiss Cherry Pink
  Feb. 6- Bite Beauty "Flora Mundi" (This is a custom colour I had made for me when the Bite traveling lab came to town. The name is a sort of personal in joke.)

  Here's a pic of the special Bite colour I had made. If they visit a Sephora near you, I highly recommend checking it out. The formula is excellent and while it might not be as detailed as going to the permanent Lip Lab in NYC, it is really fun being able to come up with your very own shade.





  I will say that while I'm being good about rotating my lipsticks, I have been playing favourites when it comes to eyeshadows. I wore Armani Emeraude twice this week and I've been wearing Rose Ashes at least once a week since I got it.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 7, 2015)

I love that lipstick !!!@katred


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2015)

katred said:


> Hello and Happy Friday to all! I've had to keep my eyes closed every time I come here, because there's just too much temptation. Now I desperately want to try the Givenchy palettes...
> 
> I have managed to make it through the first week of February still without repeating a lipstick, but I can feel my resolve weakening, particularly with regard to some of my Nars Audacious lipsticks that I haven't gotten the love that they deserve yet. Here's the list of pretties I wore this week:
> 
> ...


 Me too Katred----I love that lipstick on you.  You look so pretty.  It's your color, and it works so well with your outfit.  HOME RUN!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2015)

I almost forgot------Saturday I wore Riri Woo & the Riri Woo lip liner


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yesss! I remember your plunge down the Givenchy rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   .......Rabbit hole indeed Shars.  It just doesn't end.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, Sunday, I'm wearing MAC* Who's That Chick*, mid-tonal orange frost.  I don't think I've worn it since when I purchased it in what seems like eons ago!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2015)

Today, Monday, I wore MAC Runaway Red ( Blue-red) which I happened to love.  I like that I'm reaching for and enjoying lippies that I haven't even given a moments thought 
in a very long time.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2015)

Just playing around today because I dug out Tilbury's Hepburn Honey lipstick.  Used the chartreuse shade from YSL Bleus Majorelle on the lid, and from Chanel's Tisse Vénitien I used a bit of the silvery shade in the crease and a bit of the light pink under the browbone, though so little of it that it barely showed up lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  You're so cute AWS and green eyeshadow suits you really well!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're so cute AWS and green eyeshadow suits you really well!


 Thank you [@]Shars[/@]!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    Love your color choices AWS, your lashes are beautiful and HH looks so lovely & natural on you.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Love your color choices AWS, your lashes are beautiful and HH looks so lovely & natural on you. [/COLOR]


  Thanks, [@]Medgal07[/@]! I used one pass of Cils d'Enfer so those aren't all my lashes lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I used one pass of Cils d'Enfer so those aren't all my lashes lol


 Listen, you have to have great lashes to get to that in a single pass---they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Listen, you have to have great lashes to get to that in a single pass---they're gorgeous!!![/COLOR]


  Aw, thanks! They tangle after a couple of passes so  I mostly go without. Will try a different style of mascara wand


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're so cute AWS and green eyeshadow suits you really well!


 Love that green!! Looks sooo good on you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Love that green!! Looks sooo good on you!!!


 Thanks, Vee


----------



## meka72 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have completely fallen off the wagon. lol. I haven't repeated any lipsticks/glosses but I haven't been documenting what I've worn. At some point last week, I wore Dior Addict fluid stick in wonderland 575 and aventure 551 (they were samples. Is that cheating?). Today, I wore Clinique chubby stick in grandest grape.   I've been really lazy with my makeup lately. I've just been wearing concealer under my eyes and on my (fading) blemishes, topped with Mac MSFN and a cheekbone highlight of some sort. I do line my lids and maybe apply mascara. I may or may not apply blush. It depends on what's handy. I'm just tired of the cold weather  and work .


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 10, 2015)

There is always so much to catch up on! I'm going to hit the restart button and pretend that I began this lipstick challenge February 1st. Up to this point I've only worn 9 so my slacking works out (lol). I didn't wear anything today but I'm tempted to throw something on for consistency...  Following [@]Medgal07[/@]'s lead here:   

 LORAC _Secret Agent _ - plum brown  
 Bite _Granache_  - cool pink  
 Bite _Mulberry_ - burgundy/wine  
 MAC _Moody Blooms_ - bronze plum  
 MAC _Icon_ - metallic taupe/brown  
 Bite _Cin Cin_ - coral  
 Bite _Cava_ - lilac beige  
 NARS _Anita_ - warm rose  
 YSL _Caress Pink (9)_ - muted raspberry pink


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> LORAC _Secret Agent _ - plum brown
> Bite _Granache_ - cool pink
> Bite _Mulberry_ - burgundy/wine
> MAC _Moody Blooms_ - bronze plum
> ...


   That was a good idea Jay----Just reboot!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> LORAC _Secret Agent _ - plum brown
> Bite _Granache_ - cool pink
> Bite _Mulberry_ - burgundy/wine
> MAC _Moody Blooms_ - bronze plum
> ...


  Good start Jay! Did you get your Chanel lovelies yet?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 11, 2015)

Ladies, hold me...my low-buy is about to be off because I am SO MAD at my kid ( I need some new pretties to steady my nerves). This little heiffer has gone to college and lost her damn mind! I know this happens but W.T.F...really? A tramp stamp? NOSE piercing? Belly rings? Cartilage piercing? Was it a package deal?!? You plan to interview for internships like that (too early to take a couple of them out)?!? Now I know why her behind isn't coming home for Spring Break. You know what? She can stick to her 14-meal plan. I am rethinking the allowance, if this is how she spends it. And care packages? Dunzo. I need to spend that $$ on me right now - the cookies didn't help!  I just made a Macy's cart of random items that I can pick up tomorrow at lunch. I can't wait for shipping. I am ANGRY.  Anyway, and on topic, I have been keeping up with the lip challenge but have not been wearing any looks good enough to post, although I halfway want to post a photo of the allergic mess my face has become over the last 10 hours. BTW  ladies, CG LashBlast Fusion Waterproof is NOT waterproof. Just trust me and save yourselves the drama.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ladies, hold me...my low-buy is about to be off because I am SO MAD at my kid ( I need some new pretties to steady my nerves). This little heiffer has gone to college and lost her damn mind! I know this happens but W.T.F...really? A tramp stamp? NOSE piercing? Belly rings? Cartilage piercing?You plan to interview for internships like that (too early to take a couple of them out)?!? Now I know why her behind isn't coming home for Spring Break. You know what? She can stick to her 14-meal plan. I am rethinking the allowance, if this is how she spends it. And care packages? Dunzo.  I just made a Macy's cart of random items that I can pick up tomorrow at lunch. I can't wait for shipping. I am ANGRY.


  Oh, no! Hang in there


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Anyway, and on topic, I have been keeping up with the lip challenge but have not been wearing any looks good enough to post, although I halfway want to post a photo of the allergic mess my face has become over the last 10 hours. BTW ladies, CG LashBlast Fusion Waterproof is NOT waterproof. Just trust me and save yourselves the drama.


 Oh Sage honey!  But wait!  You look like a little college student yourself



I had to say that because I was genuinely surprised that you 
   have a college aged daughter.  Been there, done this & that.  I hate tattoos & piercings.  My daughter went the way of the tattoos and 
   I will NEVER get used to them.  I think she's now seeing how people look at her & her tattoos and make judgements and 
   assumptions about her, her character, etc.  Hopefully by the time your daughter realizes the ramifications in certain professions, walks 
   of life, etc., tattoo removal technology will be more advanced, easier and less expensive.  I hope and pray she's doing well in school, 
   as she exerts her independence.  It was hard for me to separate the two but my daughter did exceedingly well in school and I chose 
   not to battle her about it.  I feel your pain and annoyance. * A splurge is definitely in order!!!!!*


   Oh and a hug too


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

My lipstick for Wednesday was MAC *Pink Nouveau *(Bright pink Satin), another long forgotten love!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Anyway, and on topic, I have been keeping up with the lip challenge but have not been wearing any looks good enough to post, although I halfway want to post a photo of the allergic mess my face has become over the last 10 hours. BTW ladies, CG LashBlast Fusion Waterproof is NOT waterproof. Just trust me and save yourselves the drama.


  Oh no!! So sorry to hear that. At least the piercings can be taken out and hopefully when she sees how upset you are, she'll straighten herself out!


----------



## Shars (Feb 12, 2015)

*duplicate post*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

Today, Thursday I'm wearing MAC *Rocker* (Burgundy Red w/Glitter) w/MAC Currant lip liner.  My basics for the most part are the same and I'm wearing Burberry Gold holiday eye palette and MAC Mineralize Blush, *Stratus (*Amethyst & Gold-brown Melange).  I'm enjoying the look today.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 12, 2015)

I am wearing Ruffian Red. I don't know why I don't wear it more often. It is such an easy red to wear.  I cannot wait to pick up my anger haul from last night.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I cannot wait to pick up my anger haul from last night.


   Sage I hope today is a little bit better, and I hope your 'anger haul' is just what the doctor ordered.  I'm eager to hear all about your 
   purchase.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is ready for the weekend. I have a 3 day weekend thwt I'm looking forward to. Yesterday, I wore Loreal lip balm in striking and I wore Mac hearts aflame, today.   @Sagehen, I went through something similar with my daughter when she went away to college. I would advise her to go right and, just because she had to do her own thing, she would go left. It didn't matter that there was a brick wall to the left. It is frustrating as h*ll. we had a very rough 4 years. It does get better, I promise.   Hugs to you! I can't wait until you share your haul with us!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Pretty Packages


----------



## sagehen (Feb 18, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is ready for the weekend. I have a 3 day weekend thwt I'm looking forward to. Yesterday, I wore Loreal lip balm in striking and I wore Mac hearts aflame, today.   @Sagehen, I went through something similar with my daughter when she went away to college. I would advise her to go right and, just because she had to do her own thing, she would go left. It didn't matter that there was a brick wall to the left. It is frustrating as h*ll. we had a very rough 4 years. It does get better, I promise.   Hugs to you! I can't wait until you share your haul with us!


  OK stress haul was this ( I canceled the Macy's cart because the item I wanted the most was not in stock): NYX Pressed setting powder, Banana NYX eyebrow pomade, Brunette and Chocolate NYX slide on pencil, Jet Black PTR 21st anniversary set (SUCH a good value) NARS lip gloss in Greek Holiday, Striptease and Guyane the LASplash HP-themed lip stains a Dooney and Bourke tote bag from the 2014 Star Wars marathon at Disneyland  The kid just had the nerve to call and ask for money for printer ink...ummm, print it in the library? Walk through the snow in those new LL Bean boots you just got for Christmas. How 'bout that. I used her care package money to buy me a buncha new gel pens (I LOVE Sakura Gelly Roll pens) and the new Black Radiance Eye Appeal palettes.  On topic, I have been very on and off with wearing lipstick, but today I am redoubling my efforts to work through my stash. This is helping with the building of my Inventory Control Document.  @Prettypackages: Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @Prettypackages: Happy Belated Birthday!


 ​Great haul Sage!!!!   ENJOY!!!  Some kids just need a bit of tough love---I remember those times like it was yesterday.  Just know that it will get better!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for the Birthday wishes!!!     I have to go an get caught up!  Missed coming in here but I have been doing the lippie a day challenge.  I didn't know we were doing reds/pinks, but kinda was doing it anyway.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

You're welcome!!

  I didn't know we were doing pinks and reds either lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 


Thank you so much for the Birthday wishes!!!     I have to go an get caught up!  Missed coming in here but I have been doing the lippie a day challenge.  I didn't know we were doing reds/pinks, but kinda was doing it anyway. 




Hi Pretty!!  You're quite welcome re: the birthday wishes.  If I'm adopting you I should know about your birthday right?



What did you do for your big day???

 We weren't doing pinks & reds.   I think I mentioned that I was going to try to do that for February, but ended up doing some of everything.

   Shall we do an eye/eyeshadow challenge next month????  Any suggestions???


----------



## sagehen (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Pretty!!  You're quite welcome re: the birthday wishes.  If I'm adopting you I should know about your birthday right?[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]What did you do for your big day???[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]We weren't doing pinks & reds.   I think I mentioned that I was going to try to do that for February, but ended up doing some of everything.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Shall we do an eye/eyeshadow challenge next month????  Any suggestions???  [/COLOR]


  pbi: I would love an eyeshadow challenge. I am in such a rut. Since the New Year, I have been using 2 neutral palettes and 4 Cargo eyeshadows, over and over again. I bore myself.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Pretty!!  You're quite welcome re: the birthday wishes.  If I'm adopting you I should know about your birthday right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds good. I've been trying to use a different palette each week. I've got too many palettes that I've only used once or just swatched. Is that going to stop me from buying more though? Most likely not lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds good. I've been trying to use a different palette each week. I've got too many palettes that I've only used once or just swatched. Is that going to stop me from buying more though? Most likely not lol


 or should we go with a different palette or color combo per day---the different combo would accommodate anyone with more singles from which they'd like to construct eye looks.  We could include green looks for St Patricks Day next month too if you like.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well we can't have that Sage!!  Shall we go with a single color...........
> 
> or should we go with a different palette or color combo per day---the different combo would accommodate anyone with more singles from which they'd like to construct eye looks.  We could include green looks for St Patricks Day next month too if you like.


  I'm easy either way! I'd definitely up from green looks for St. Patrick's Day. I'm not Irish, but I do love me some green hehe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm easy either way! I'd definitely up from green looks for St. Patrick's Day. I'm not Irish, but I do love me some green hehe.


    It's alleged that everyone is Irish on St Patrick's Day


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's alleged that everyone is Irish on St Patrick's Day


----------



## katred (Feb 19, 2015)

I would totally be down for a green shadow theme for St. Patrick's Day! I usually try to do a look for it anyway, because I'll use any excuse to bust out my green eye shadows.

  I have to admit that I fell off the "no repeats" lipstick train a bit recently, largely because my lips undertook a sort of winter rebellion, meaning that if I did wear lipstick, there weren't many formulas that I could get away with. The only one that really worked while they were at their worst was the Armani Rouge Ecstasy. All others, even formulas that I normally find wonderfully soft and forgiving like Bite Luminous Creme or the new Dior Baume, were off limits. So there were a couple of repeats in there while I tried to figure out what would work. Today, of course, I'm wearing Nars Vivien for the second time this year, but just because it's such a stunning colour and everything else I have on is Nars, so I figured I'd just go with it.

  Today's look features the new Nars Luminous Weightless Foundation, which is already impressing me in terms of its coverage and lasting ability, plus I've gone back to my HG concealer, Nars Radiant Creamy in Vanilla. On my eyes I'm wearing Nars St. Paul de Venice eye shadow duo (with Mac Dazzlelight along the brow bone and Illamasqua Precision Gel liner). I'm not one to believe in universal colours, but I think this shadow duo is pretty nearly a must have for blue-eyed people. I'm also wearing Nars Outlaw blush with Hourglass Luminous Light on my cheeks. And Vivien is the lipstick of the day. Absolutely love this cooler purple-berry shade and it reminds me that there are still several Audacious ladies I need to bring home with me.

  Here's how the whole thing came together:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

katred said:


> I would totally be down for a green shadow theme for St. Patrick's Day! I usually try to do a look for it anyway, because I'll use any excuse to bust out my green eye shadows.
> 
> I have to admit that I fell off the "no repeats" lipstick train a bit recently, largely because my lips undertook a sort of winter rebellion, meaning that if I did wear lipstick, there weren't many formulas that I could get away with. The only one that really worked while they were at their worst was the Armani Rouge Ecstasy. All others, even formulas that I normally find wonderfully soft and forgiving like Bite Luminous Creme or the new Dior Baume, were off limits. So there were a couple of repeats in there while I tried to figure out what would work. Today, of course, I'm wearing Nars Vivien for the second time this year, but just because it's such a stunning colour and everything else I have on is Nars, so I figured I'd just go with it.
> 
> ...


   BEAUTIFUL!!  This is your color Katred.  Wait, I think I said that about your pink look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Oh what the hell---you look amazing in both.  Everything just works so well 
  together.  I love the eye look!  I've been doing pretty well with the challenge.  I had one day w/o lipstick so far this month, but I've not been able to put Guerlain 
  Geraldine in the 'I've worn this box' because I want to wear it again!!  It's too pretty to wear just once in 365 days---just too pretty!


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

katred said:


> I would totally be down for a green shadow theme for St. Patrick's Day! I usually try to do a look for it anyway, because I'll use any excuse to bust out my green eye shadows.
> 
> I have to admit that I fell off the "no repeats" lipstick train a bit recently, largely because my lips undertook a sort of winter rebellion, meaning that if I did wear lipstick, there weren't many formulas that I could get away with. The only one that really worked while they were at their worst was the Armani Rouge Ecstasy. All others, even formulas that I normally find wonderfully soft and forgiving like Bite Luminous Creme or the new Dior Baume, were off limits. So there were a couple of repeats in there while I tried to figure out what would work. Today, of course, I'm wearing Nars Vivien for the second time this year, but just because it's such a stunning colour and everything else I have on is Nars, so I figured I'd just go with it.
> 
> ...


  Pretty as usual! I have to check out Vivien in person when next I can. I love the undertone in it. I was glad to read your review about the new NARS foundation in that thread. I'm definitely going to pick up a sample and give it a try.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 19, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @Prettypackages: Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 19, 2015)

Happy belated birthday @Prettypackages! I hope you had a wonderful day.

@katred, you look great! I need to check out more of the Audacious lippies. Fanny is lonely at my house.

@Medgal07 and @sagehen, I don't mind an eyeshadow challenge. I haven't worn eyeshadow in at least 3 weeks yet I keep collecting palettes. Lol.

  I'm staying true to the lipstick challenge although I haven't been posting. I will likely cheat next week so that I can use up the Dior lip gloss samples.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 19, 2015)

I dunno if I quoted you correctly, but the Star Wars thing at Disneyland is a series of runs up to a half marathon, any or many of which you can participate in, over a designated weekend. The next one is in 2016, I believe. You get extra stuff if you do the Rebel Challenge and complete multiple races. It's just a lot of fun. People come in costume and things. I can't believe I found this bag - it was gone like a flash from the Disney Stores and sites. I took it as an omen. I was with my nephew for his birthday  and I saw it in the window, and it was like a light was shining from the heavens on it lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *meka72* 

 Great haul Sage! Maybe I'll stop by Ulta to check out some of those NYX products.I know this is a makeup forum but I'm most excited the 2014 Star Wars marathon at Disneyland. What was that?

I'm so glad that you spent that designated daughter money on yourself. I may have told you about my daughter changing her major from pre-business to something random. I told her to stay on the pre-business track in case she changed her mind. Needless to say, she changed her mind and was conditionally accepted into the business school because she was short one class (econ). I told her up front that I would not be paying for summer school because she did exactly what I told her NOT to do and she was an adult and had to accept the consequences of her actions.* She had alot of tough love in college*. Lol.






AMEN!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Happy belated birthday @Prettypackages! I hope you had a wonderful day.
> 
> @katred, you look great! I need to check out more of the Audacious lippies. Fanny is lonely at my house.
> 
> ...


   Well since Meka is amassing e/s palettes, how about doing *an E/S Palette a Day Challenge* for the month of 
   MARCH??????  If you don't want to use a different palette, just do a different eye look/day.  *St Patrick's Day*
*   will be green looks for everyone.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I dunno if I quoted you correctly, but the Star Wars thing at Disneyland is a series of runs up to a half marathon, any or many of which you can participate in, over a designated weekend. The next one is in 2016, I believe. You get extra stuff if you do the Rebel Challenge and complete multiple races. It's just a lot of fun. People come in costume and things. I can't believe I found this bag - it was gone like a flash from the Disney Stores and sites. I took it as an omen. I was with my nephew for his birthday and* I saw it in the window, and it was like a light was shining from the heavens on it lol.*






 Then it was a sign Sage!!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Well since Meka is amassing e/s palettes, how about doing *an E/S Palette a Day Challenge* for the month of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   MARCH?????? [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] If you don't want to use a different palette, just do a different eye look/day.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*St Patrick's Day*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*   will be green looks for everyone.*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR]:happydance:


 This is totally doable.  How many of us have enough palettes to do one a day for a month? Asking, not judging..


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, what's the look for the rest of February? Today I'm wearing the two green shades from YSL Lumieres Majorelle, the Burberry Gold Glow highlighter and Lancome's Miss Coquelicot lipstick over my moisturizer and D&G Luminous Foundation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Miss Coquelicot


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> This is totally doable. How many of us have enough palettes to do one a day for a month? Asking, not judging..


  Slides hand up slowly.... lol


----------



## sagehen (Feb 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Slides hand up slowly.... lol


  See, I knew I was not alone.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Anyway, and on topic, I have been keeping up with the lip challenge but have not been wearing any looks good enough to post, although I halfway want to post a photo of the allergic mess my face has become over the last 10 hours. BTW ladies, CG LashBlast Fusion Waterproof is NOT waterproof. Just trust me and save yourselves the drama.


  I know this is a week old - At least most of her stuff can be hidden. The tramp stamp, belly rings, those won't be seen unless she chooses to wear a crop top. I know it doesn't make it much better but hopefully it will ease your mind some. And why can't they be taken out? They'll just heal back, as far as I know (I know nothing about piercings though). If she's doing it on your dime, make her let them heal up! and if she still wants them, let her get them with her own money!

  College is definitely a time you want to do something a little crazy. All you can do is hope she got it out of her system now.
  You ought to take the allowance and care package money, buy what you want, and send her pics of your goodies!!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well since Meka is amassing e/s palettes, how about doing *an E/S Palette a Day Challenge* for the month of
> MARCH??????  If you don't want to use a different palette, just do a different eye look/day.  *St Patrick's Day*
> *   will be green looks for everyone.*


  I had hoped to wait until the Sephora sale to pick up Emeraude but maybe I'll pick it up sooner rather than later.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> This is totally doable. How many of us have enough palettes to do one a day for a month? Asking, not judging..


  I certainly don't. Lol. But I don't mind rotating through my pre-made palettes and making bootleg palettes with my single eyeshadows.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> This is totally doable. How many of us have enough palettes to do one a day for a month? Asking, not judging..


  ***Whispering sheepishly---just counted.  I can do a palette a day for 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I certainly don't. Lol. But I don't mind rotating through my pre-made palettes and making bootleg palettes with my single eyeshadows.


    That's perfect Meka!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Slides hand up slowly.... lol
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> 
> ...


  Yay Shars & Sage


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 What ever you like AWS!  We're still doing the different lipstick /day challenge and March will be the same, but in addition we will do a different e/s palette or 
   eye look /day.  We'll wear green e/s looks on *St Patrick's Day, March 17*.  Like the lovely look you're sporting here.  Very pretty!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]What ever you like AWS!  We're still doing the different lipstick /day challenge and March will be  the same, but in addition we will do a different e/s palette or[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   eye look[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] /day.  We'll wear green e/s [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]looks [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]on *St Patrick's Day, March 17*.  Like the lovely look you're sporting here.  Very pretty!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks! I'll try to keep the theme


----------



## katred (Feb 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] ***Whispering sheepishly---just counted.  I can do a palette a day for 2 1/2 months.[/COLOR]


  Whether I could do more than a month would depend on whether we count Nars duos as palettes or not. Actually, I have a feeling I could do over a month anyway, since I have a lot of older LE Mac palettes. I'm still envious of yours, though.


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ***Whispering sheepishly---just counted.  I can do a palette a day for 2 1/2 months.
> I'm (almost) ashamed - I can do almost 2 months lol. Oh God, save me! They're still palettes out there that I NEED want.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *katred*
> ...


  I counted my duos but not singles like Color Tattoos, pigments etc.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 21, 2015)

katred said:


> I would totally be down for a green shadow theme for St. Patrick's Day! I usually try to do a look for it anyway, because I'll use any excuse to bust out my green eye shadows.  I have to admit that I fell off the "no repeats" lipstick train a bit recently, largely because my lips undertook a sort of winter rebellion, meaning that if I did wear lipstick, there weren't many formulas that I could get away with. The only one that really worked while they were at their worst was the Armani Rouge Ecstasy. All others, even formulas that I normally find wonderfully soft and forgiving like Bite Luminous Creme or the new Dior Baume, were off limits. So there were a couple of repeats in there while I tried to figure out what would work. Today, of course, I'm wearing Nars Vivien for the second time this year, but just because it's such a stunning colour and everything else I have on is Nars, so I figured I'd just go with it.  Today's look features the new Nars Luminous Weightless Foundation, which is already impressing me in terms of its coverage and lasting ability, plus I've gone back to my HG concealer, Nars Radiant Creamy in Vanilla. On my eyes I'm wearing Nars St. Paul de Venice eye shadow duo (with Mac Dazzlelight along the brow bone and Illamasqua Precision Gel liner). I'm not one to believe in universal colours, but I think this shadow duo is pretty nearly a must have for blue-eyed people. I'm also wearing Nars Outlaw blush with Hourglass Luminous Light on my cheeks. And Vivien is the lipstick of the day. Absolutely love this cooler purple-berry shade and it reminds me that there are still several Audacious ladies I need to bring home with me.  Here's how the whole thing came together:


  OMG!  Soo gorgeous Katred!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

katred said:


> Whether I could do more than a month would depend on whether we count Nars duos as palettes or not. Actually, I have a feeling I could do over a month anyway, since I have a lot of older LE Mac palettes. I'm still envious of yours, though.


   Duos totally count!!!  I only have two and I included them.  Don't be envious---Meddy is so out of control!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> OMG! Soo gorgeous Katred!!!


 If I looked that good in red I'd wear it everyday!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2015)

This palette a day challenge will be nice because I still have not broken my MAC neutral palettes in yet. I feel mildly ashamed. Just mildly. I really need to shop my stash because I bought a new car this weekend so I will be cutting back on the makeup. I need to anyway.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> This palette a day challenge will be nice because I still have not broken my MAC neutral palettes in yet. I feel mildly ashamed. Just mildly. I really need to shop my stash because I bought a new car this weekend so I will be cutting back on the makeup. I need to anyway.


 Congrats on the new wheels Sage!!  I totally relate to the need to shop the stash.  I just ordered another Chanel quint and I had gotten a new Chanel quad for VD, so really---enough is enough.  Oh and I got two of the new Tom Ford e/s duos and the cream e/s and a Chanel IDO and 6 of the Armani Eye Tints.  Yes---enough is enough!!!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 22, 2015)

hi ladies!






  have been keeping up with the thread and reading about your adventures, but not posting much of late.

  just wanted to chime in with my yesterday's lipstick of the day - sophisto, with vino lipliner. i got that lipstick as a b2m and at first i was confused as to why i had chosen it...but it's actually a very easy to wear shade, that looks sophisticated but not in your face...so i think it's going to become a bit of a staple for me.

  i have been wearing a lot of repeat lipsticks, since i started a new job this past week, and i'm still sussing out the atmosphere. i did sneak in heroine on thursday, but aside from that it's been neutral pinks...lumière colour pop lipstick, Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet 07 (Nude-Ist)...that kinda thing. Strangely, the bourgeois colour should appear like a neutral rosewood, but it looks pretty bright on me. I wore it with currant lipliner in the outer corners to 'tone it down'...

  i also splurged and bought the artificial wilderness eyeshadows last week, so i am going to wear them tomorrow instead of a palette. they might as well be a palette, ya know?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Aradhana!!  Good to see you.*  CONGRATS on the new job!!!!  *We haven't yet started the eyeshadow challenge so you're safe.  Even so---putting 
        together an e/s trilogy should also count as a palette!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 22, 2015)

Joining in the fun  I have tons of reading to do in this thread to catch up  lord u ladies are looking fab in here


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> lord u ladies are looking fab in here


 Yay!!!  



Glammy.  No pressure!  The parameters are loose and meant to be fun so don't ever stress about anything related to the makeup challenges.  
_*   JUST HAVE FUN!!!*_


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yay!!!  [/COLOR]:welcome: [COLOR=0000FF]Glammy.  No pressure!  The parameters are loose and meant to be fun so don't ever stress about anything related to the makeup challenges.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_*   JUST HAVE FUN!!!*_[/COLOR]


Awwwww thanks medgal


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Congrats on the new wheels Sage!!  I totally relate to the need to shop the stash.  I just ordered another Chanel quint and I had gotten a new Chanel quad for VD, so really---enough is enough.  Oh and I got two of the new Tom Ford e/s duos and the cream e/s and a Chanel IDO and 6 of the Armani Eye Tints.  Yes---enough is enough!!![/COLOR] :thud:


  Yes, stash shopping is in order. I had a terrible urge to buy a couple of those new Rimmel matte lip things, and each time I looked at one I could think of multiple dupes in my stash already. That was pitiful lol. And thanks medgal!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Yes, stash shopping is in order. I had a terrible urge to buy a couple of those new Rimmel matte lip things, and each time I looked at one I could think of multiple dupes in my stash already. That was pitiful lol. And thanks medgal!


  You know Sage, even with this lipstick challenge I've been reaching for long forgotten lipsticks.  Like on Sunday---I 
   wore Mac Pink Pigeon.  I haven't even thought of PP in ages!


----------



## beautycool (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you medgal07 for the link will be following ️️


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thank you medgal07 for the link will be following ️️









BC.  So glad to have you with us.  I know you have your hands full with your little ones!  No pressure.  Just have fun as your time and circumstance permit.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2015)

Wore TF Coco Ravish lipstick (I'm always looking for browner lipsticks lol), Burberry Gold Glow highlighter and Burberry's Gold No. 25 palette today. That palette is pure love. It should last me a long time but it's sooo BU-worthy. If it wasn't LE I'd probably consider a BU!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore TF Coco Ravish lipstick (I'm always looking for browner lipsticks lol), Burberry Gold Glow highlighter and Burberry's Gold No. 25 palette today. That palette is pure love. It should last me a long time but it's sooo BU-worthy. If it wasn't LE I'd probably consider a BU!


    Sounds like a really pretty look AWS---love your product choices!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sounds like a really pretty look AWS---love your product choices!!![/COLOR]


 Thanks, [@]Medgal07[/@]!  The eyeshadow and highlighter go so well together. Way to curate your holiday collection, Burberry!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The eyeshadow and highlighter go so well together. Way to curate your holiday collection, Burberry!


   I agree!  I love wearing them together!!!   I saw your she's & NP in the NP thread---everything's so well coordinated---I love it!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I agree!  I love wearing them together!!!   I saw your she's & NP in the NP thread---everything's so well coordinated---I love it!!![/COLOR]


  You're too kind!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 23, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi, what's the look for the rest of February? Today I'm wearing the two green shades from YSL Lumieres Majorelle, the Burberry Gold Glow highlighter and Lancome's Miss Coquelicot lipstick over my moisturizer and D&G Luminous Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


walkingdead said:


> OMG!  Soo gorgeous Katred!!!


i agree this look is so beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not sure if gloss counts but I wear gloss as much as lipsticks and today I am feeling gloss 1)today I worn tom ford pink sugar lipgloss  Dim light face powder and blacktrack liner and zoom fast mascara and guerlain brush balls I hope this how it goes I'm a first timer


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Dim light face powder and blacktrack liner and zoom fast mascara and guerlain brush balls I hope this how it goes I'm a first timer


 _   EXCELLENT!!_! Glammy.  If you use gloss in lieu of lipstick you can totally count it.  I only wear gloss over lipstick and I don't wear it all the time, so I'm not counting it.
   What ever works with your makeup practices is just fine.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> _  [COLOR=0000FF] EXCELLENT!![/COLOR]_[COLOR=0000FF]! Glammy.  If you use gloss in lieu of lipstick you can totally count it.  I only wear gloss over lipstick and I don't wear it all the time, so I'm not counting it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   What ever works with your makeup practices is just fine.[/COLOR]


Thanks medgal


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks medgal







  Today I wore MAC Betty Bright (Light Vibrant Peach), Satinfrom theArchie’s Girls Collection with a neutral brown eye look and Chanel Angelique blush, light coral which I LOVE!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]  Today I wore MAC Betty Bright (Light Vibrant Peach), Satin[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF][COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR]from the[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Archie’s Girls Collection with a neutral brown eye look and Chanel Angelique blush,[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] light coral which I LOVE!!![/COLOR]


sounds very beautiful I miss out on betty bright I bet it looks amazing on u


----------



## katred (Feb 23, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hi ladies!     have been keeping up with the thread and reading about your adventures, but not posting much of late.  just wanted to chime in with my yesterday's lipstick of the day - sophisto, with vino lipliner. i got that lipstick as a b2m and at first i was confused as to why i had chosen it...but it's actually a very easy to wear shade, that looks sophisticated but not in your face...so i think it's going to become a bit of a staple for me.  i have been wearing a lot of repeat lipsticks, since i started a new job this past week, and i'm still sussing out the atmosphere. i did sneak in heroine on thursday, but aside from that it's been neutral pinks...lumière colour pop lipstick, Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet 07 (Nude-Ist)...that kinda thing. Strangely, the bourgeois colour should appear like a neutral rosewood, but it looks pretty bright on me. I wore it with currant lipliner in the outer corners to 'tone it down'...  i also splurged and bought the artificial wilderness eyeshadows last week, so i am going to wear them tomorrow instead of a palette. they might as well be a palette, ya know?


  Congratulations on the new job! I'm so glad that you got the Artifically Wild shadows- I just love them. I think of them as a quad too.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Duos totally count!!!  I only have two and I included them.  Don't be envious---Meddy is so out of control!!!hboy: [/COLOR]


  I could deal with a little less control...  





allthingsglam said:


> I'm not sure if gloss counts but I wear gloss as much as lipsticks and today I am feeling gloss 1)today I worn tom ford pink sugar lipgloss  Dim light face powder and blacktrack liner and zoom fast mascara and guerlain brush balls I hope this how it goes I'm a first timer


  Oh I think glosses totally count. I've pulled out a couple since my lips have been in rough shape.   Today's lippie was Nars Mayflower. I'd been doing the bold lip for several days running so I decided to switch things up. It's probably the lipstick I'm the closest to finishing, so I really hope Nars doesn't start discontinuing existing shades.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 23, 2015)

when do we start the palette challenge?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

katred said:


> Today's lippie was Nars Mayflower. I'd been doing the bold lip for several days running so I decided to switch things up. It's probably the lipstick I'm the closest to finishing, so I really hope Nars doesn't start discontinuing existing shades.







I wasn't counting my glosses because I don't wear them alone----only over lipstick, if and when I do wear them, so I won't be counting them.  Any one who wears them 
   in lieu of lipstick, by all means should count them if they want to.

   Knowing that I'll only be wearing a lipstick just once this year I find myself reapplying it throughout the day----like a last fling or something!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

aradhana said:


> when do we start the palette challenge?


   For the entire month of March.  March 1 is next Sunday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


How's the new job going???


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 23, 2015)

katred said:


> Congratulations on the new job! I'm so glad that you got the Artifically Wild shadows- I just love them. I think of them as a quad too.  I could deal with a little less control... Oh I think glosses totally count. I've pulled out a couple since my lips have been in rough shape.   Today's lippie was Nars Mayflower. I'd been doing the bold lip for several days running so I decided to switch things up. It's probably the lipstick I'm the closest to finishing, so I really hope Nars doesn't start discontinuing existing shades.


awwwww thanks katred


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> sounds very beautiful I miss out on betty bright I bet it looks amazing on u


  Thanks Glammy!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys! I'd love to join too! My makeup should have a purpose!!!! I see March is palettes; do quads count? What is the exact challenge? Do you mind if I play along?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 24, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey guys! I'd love to join too! My makeup should have a purpose!!!! I see March is palettes; do quads count? What is the exact challenge? Do you mind if I play along?


  Of course we don't mind. The more the merrier. Quads, duos, self-made palettes. I plan on using all of the previous. We do not do the challenges to make you feel constricted - think of them more like guidance, not rules lol.


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Of course we don't mind. The more the merrier. Quads, duos, self-made palettes. I plan on using all of the previous. We do not do the challenges to make you feel constricted - think of them more like guidance, not rules lol.


  Sounds great to me! Thanks!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Of course we don't mind. The more the merrier. Quads, duos, self-made palettes. I plan on using all of the previous. We do not do the challenges to make you feel constricted - think of them more like guidance, not rules lol.


  I would love to join too! But I want to include my pigments, cream and single eyeshadows too because I never use them and I have so many gorgeous pigments! I've been using only the Chocolate Bar palette for about 4 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw that you describe your makeup for the day, so that's mine today:

Face: Revlon Colorstay 150+180; Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer Chantilly + YSL Touche Eclat No 1; Becca Compact concealer Tahini; Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20; the taupe es from TF Unabashed for contour; Blush - MAC Pink Sprinkles; Highlighter - Guerlain Poudre de Soie

Eyes: UDPP; Dior Myriade; the darker shade from TF Ripe plum in the crease and the lighter one under the brows; Avon Blackberry blended with Too Faced Amaretto under the eyes; Dior Maximizer + Chanel Le Volume

Brows: ABH dip brow pomade in Taupe; ABH clear brow gel

Lips: CT Pillow Talk; YSL Rouge Volupte 01 Nude Beige


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 24, 2015)

Day 2)I was not going to wear any makeup today but we were talking about mac lipsticks in another thread and I mention velvet teddy today I'm wearing  Mac velvet teddy  Givenchy phenomen eyes


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 24, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> beautiful i agree this look is so beautiful


  Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]!    





Medgal07 said:


> :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]  Today I wore MAC Betty Bright (Light Vibrant Peach), Satin[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF][COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR]from the[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Archie’s Girls Collection with a neutral brown eye look and Chanel Angelique blush,[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] light coral which I LOVE!!![/COLOR]


  That was before I got into and had access to MAC but I used to read those Archie comics growing up so that would have been a fun collection!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 24, 2015)

Today I wore Chanel Poudre Universelle compacte in Muscade (too dark for me so I have to use a light hand and also get a new damn powder lol), Chanel Plum Attraction (applied horribly with my angled blush brush so I started over and used my finger) and Chanel Foudroyante  and I used the TF eye contour brush to line and do a wing with the purple middle shade from the YSL couture palette no. 9. Sucky makeup day for me.  End of day eye pic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will make you yield to me, Plum Attraction! Next time I'll use my kabuki brush and TF's Guillermo! Lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Today I wore Chanel Poudre Universelle compacte in Muscade (too dark for me so I have to use a light hand and also get a new damn powder lol), Chanel Plum Attraction (applied horribly with my angled blush brush so I started over and used my finger) and Chanel Foudroyante  and I used the TF eye contour brush to line and do a wing with the purple middle shade from the YSL couture palette no. 9. Sucky makeup day for me.  End of day eye pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loveeee this very pretty and soft


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 24, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> loveeee this very pretty and soft


  Aw, thank you!


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome ladies! We have our themes but it's all about having fun and trying to use the lovely beautiful things we bought instead of being hoarders lol. So use whatever eye products you want for the challenge. Some of us have reluctantly admitted to having more than a month's supply of palettes (duos, quads, etc.) so we're sticking (ish) to palettes so we rotate the stash lol. Enjoy!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ***Whispering sheepishly---just counted.  I can do a palette a day for 2 1/2 months.
> Jeez...  that's so awesome LOL
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  Congrats!!!  I'm so sorry your daughter upset you the way she did.  You reminded me of my first year and EVERYONE, ok, just about everyone went and got tatoos or piercings.  It was just thing to do.  I didn't, not b/c I'm an angel, I just didn't know what I wanted.  Anyway, it was interested to hear the parents side.   Glad you stayed strong, tough love is so necessary!!  



  WELCOME NEWBIES!!!    As everyone said, we like to have fun and there aren't any restrictions.    March is a palette a day, I'm also going to include paint pots b/c I NEVER wear them since I'm sure I don't have a palette a day.  (Haven't counted yet, crossing fingers LOL )   We are also wearing a lipstick a day, to circulate our stash.   Some of us have a years worth or a Month of Lipsticks.    You can post pictures, and we love seeing the breakdown of what you wore, for you know, inspiraton, yeah inspiration, not to add anything else to our stash. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey guys! I'd love to join too! My makeup should have a purpose!!!! I see March is palettes; do quads count? What is the exact challenge? Do you mind if I play along?







Oh please----by all means join us!!!  You can share pics of your eye looks with us, if you're so inclined.  Quads are palettes,and duos also count. * The challenge is to use a different eye **shadow palette every day for the month of **March.*  On* Tuesday, March 17,* we're wearing green eye shadow looks because everyone's Irish on St Patrick's Day.  You can report the palette that you wear and/or the look that you construct with that palette on a daily basis/a weekly basis or whatever works for you. You can share pics of your looks if you want to---pics are NOT required.  This is supposed to be fun--not burdensome.  We're happy to have you!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh please----by all means join us!!!  You can share pics of your eye looks with us, if you're so inclined.  Quads are palettes,and duos also count. * The challenge is to use a different eye **shadow palette every day for the month of **March.*  On* Tuesday, March 17,* we're wearing green eye shadow looks because everyone's Irish on St Patrick's Day.  You can report the palette that you wear and/or the look that you construct with that palette on a daily basis/a weekly basis or whatever works for you. You can share pics of your looks if you want to---pics are NOT required.  This is supposed to be fun--not burdensome.  We're happy to have you!!!


  we're still doing a lippie a day right?  For a week, I had my coworkers staring at me to see what I was going to wear next. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *we're still doing a lippie a day right? * For a week, *I had my coworkers staring at me to see what I was going to wear next.* LOL


  Yes.  It's more fun now because I'm keeping the ones that I've worn separate.  I haven't really made a dent overall but certain colors that I've worn more of are starting to 
   go down.  It is crystal clear that I have issues!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL  too funny.
> 
> LOL, hard core!
> 
> ...


  No. That's so twisted!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I will make you yield to me, Plum Attraction! Next time I'll use my kabuki brush and TF's Guillermo! Lol


  I find that Chanel blushes work best with my Tom Form Cheek Brush # 06.  Frankly---every blush that I own world better with this brush---I don't know if it's the density o the brush or not---it just works!  Plum Attraction is so amazing!!!  I love the colors that you selected and I love the simplicity of your eye look---it's just so soft & pretty.  That's what I'm aiming for this spring.  Soft & pretty!
Your look has inspired me AWS!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> WELCOME NEWBIES!!!    As everyone said, we like to have fun and there aren't any restrictions.    March is a palette a day, I'm also going to include paint pots b/c I NEVER wear them since I'm sure I don't have a palette a day.  (Haven't counted yet, crossing fingers LOL )   We are also wearing a lipstick a day, to circulate our stash.   Some of us have a years worth or a Month of Lipsticks.    You can post pictures, and we love seeing the breakdown of what you wore, for you know, inspiraton, yeah inspiration, not to add anything else to our stash. LOL


  Thank you! I just counted my palettes - I have only 24 and I've used most of them (there are a few untouched ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). However, I have a lot of singles and pigments I have never used and some of them are so pretty! I have 3 months worth of lipsticks and lipglosses but half of them are dark/red shades and I can't wear them during the day, so I'll stick to the eyeshadow challenge for now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I just counted my palettes - I have only 24 and I've used most of them (there are a few untouched ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay and *WELCOME*!!!!  You must join us since you're singlehandedly responsible for nearly 100% of my makeup purchases in the last several days, 
    including today!




  Your palettes don't have to be new and once you've exhausted your supply you can either start over from palette #1 or you can use 2 singles (a duo) or 
    4 singles (a quad) or your pigments. Our challenge guidelines are not etched in granite because the idea is to have fun while using your products.  The same applies 
    to the lipstick challenge should you be able to join in, in the future....just start over.  Repeats are allowed because we recognize that it's just unreasonable to think that
    we can wear a favorite lipstick only once within a year.  Do whatever works best for your individual circumstance...as long as you have fun doing it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay and *WELCOME*!!!!  You must join us since you're singlehandedly responsible for nearly 100% of my makeup purchases in the last several days,
> including today!
> 
> 
> ...








 What did you order today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I said that I've used them, I meant that they are not as neglected as my singles. I might try the lipstick challenge in a few months, because I've been wearing only YSL Nude Beige or Chanel Songe for the past few months. I don't even wear my boys!


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh please----by all means join us!!!  You can share pics of your eye looks with us, if you're so inclined.  Quads are palettes,and duos also count. * The challenge is to use a different eye *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]shadow palette every day for the month of [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]*March.*  On *Tuesday, March 17,* we're wearing green eye shadow looks because everyone's Irish on St Patrick's Day.  You can report the palette that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]wear and/or the look that you construct with [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that palette on a daily basis/a weekly basis or [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]whatever works for you. You can share pics of your looks if you want to---pics are NOT required.  This[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] is [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]supposed to be fun--not burdensome.  We're happy to have you!!![/COLOR]


thank you!!'m can't wait to start!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I find that Chanel blushes work best with my Tom Form Cheek Brush # 06.  Frankly---every blush that I own world better with this brush---I don't know if it's the density o the brush or not---it just works!  Plum Attraction is so amazing!!!  I love the colors that you selected and I love the simplicity of your eye look---it's just so soft & pretty.  That's what I'm aiming for this spring.  Soft & pretty!
> Your look has inspired me AWS!!!!


  Oh! That's so nice of you to say


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> What did you order today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Almost the entire Dolce & Gabbana spring collection



You kept pushing those pretty pictures under my nose!  I got the blush, the lipstick & lip gloss (I got the gloss 
   because the lipstick was sold out on Sephora, but I found it later at Saks---oops), the colorful e/s quad and all 4 nail polishes.  Going to take a seat in the corner now!!!

  I saw the message that you left me----WITH THE LINK TO HARRODS








  I'm glad you mentioned Songe---need to pull it out and give the love it deserves!

  We're glad to have you for the e/s palette challenge.  You can join the lipstick challenge at any time!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oh! That's so nice of you to say


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> thank you!!'m can't wait to start!






Oh and you're not getting off so easy Mrs B------you're one of the reasons that I purchased Raw Jade



But from the looks & swatches that I've seen, I'll be 
  thinking you for it!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2015)

Well! Today I wore Chanel's Muscade  poudre universelle compacte and the two pink shades in YSL couture palette no.9 and TF Guillermo lipstick... and Chanel Plum Attraction JC blush applied with a kabuki (fail) and blended with my finger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Plum Attraction is ahead 3-1 so far lol Will try it when I buy a Hakuhodo blush brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Will try it when I buy a Hakuhodo blush brush.


    You look so, so pretty......and that floral dress/top has me longing for spring!!!  I love the color coordination with your makeup!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You look so, so pretty......and that floral dress/top has me longing for spring!!!  I love the color coordination with your makeup!!![/COLOR]


  Aw,  thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]! I usually wear brighter pink lipsticks with the dress but I was still playing with Plum Attraction.  Thank you so much :frenz:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Well! Today I wore Chanel's Muscade  poudre universelle compacte and the two pink shades in YSL couture palette no.9 and TF Guillermo lipstick... and Chanel Plum Attraction JC blush applied with a kabuki (fail) and blended with my finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You look really pretty!! Plum attraction will yield lol!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You look really pretty!! Plum attraction will yield lol!!


  Aw, thank you Vee! Plum has to yield lol it's either him or me and I'm bigger lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Almost the entire Dolce & Gabbana spring collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I saw your haul in the D&G thread. I'm sure you'll love them! I'll admit I haven't worn the lipgloss yet but it's absolutely gorgeous!

Today I decided to try something a bit different but I didn't have time to take a good picture of the makeup:



  I'm wearing a nude es on my eyelids; the taupe from Unabashed as a transition shade and a burgundy from the Chocolate Bar to darken the crease. I lined my lower eyelid with Fyrinnae - Purgatory. The blush and the highlighter are from TF Softcore and the lipstick is the Stavros dupe - Kiko Taupe. I *love* the colour and I really really hope that they make Stavros permanent or at least repromote it asap.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I saw your haul in the D&G thread. I'm sure you'll love them! I'll admit I haven't worn the lipgloss yet but it's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Today I decided to try something a bit different but I didn't have time to take a good picture of the makeup:
> 
> ...


  Thanks Nova.  Your look is amazing---love, love love your eyes---they go perfectly with the entire look..  I hope some of the most popular lips and boys become men 
  within the permanent line of TF lipsticks.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 25, 2015)

katred said:


> Today's lippie was Nars Mayflower. I'd been doing the bold lip for several days running so I decided to switch things up. It's probably the lipstick I'm the closest to finishing, so I really hope Nars doesn't start discontinuing existing shades.


  thanks! 

  i'm also really glad about the AW shadows. i kept in mind that you mentioned they were still online, and ran to order them pretty much as soon as i started my new job. lol.

  i've been wearing them every day so far this week, with coffee eye pencil, and pink cult blush.  i've been switching up the lipsticks each day, but i'm going to run out of neutrals/nudes relatively quickly, which is all i feel comfortable wearing to this new office!

  you know i just realized that i didn't get stony! i don't know what happened, but i bought butterscotch instead. i have no idea why. i don't even know what collection butterscotch belongs to. anyway, excuse me i have to go buy stony....

  bah......


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

aradhana said:


> thanks!
> 
> i'm also really glad about the AW shadows. i kept in mind that you mentioned they were still online, and ran to order them pretty much as soon as i started my new job. lol.
> 
> ...


  Hey there Aradhana!!!  Your work trumps challenge!  Wear your nudes proudly!!!  We totally understand.

  I wore a totally neutral eye w/ a black Armani Eye Tint as winged liner.  Today's lipstick is MAC Deeply Adored
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I also wore MAC Frankly Scarlet blush and 
   Dior Gold Shimmer highlighter from the Transat collection.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 25, 2015)

aradhana said:


> thanks!   i'm also really glad about the AW shadows. i kept in mind that you mentioned they were still online, and ran to order them pretty much as soon as i started my new job. lol.  i've been wearing them every day so far this week, with coffee eye pencil, and pink cult blush.  i've been switching up the lipsticks each day, but i'm going to run out of neutrals/nudes relatively quickly, which is all i feel comfortable wearing to this new office!  you know i just realized that i didn't get stony! i don't know what happened, but i bought butterscotch instead. i have no idea why. i don't even know what collection butterscotch belongs to. anyway, excuse me i have to go buy stony....  bah......


  Congrats on the new gig!  Butterscotch was brought back recently in the By Request collection from 2014. I can't even remember the first time it came out. Anyone?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Nova.  Your look is amazing---love, love love your eyes---they go perfectly with the entire look..  I hope some of the most popular lips and boys become men
> within the permanent line of TF lipsticks.


  Thank you! You can call me Maggie, my user name is my surname. I bought almost all the boys I wanted but I still think that Stavros never even made it to the UK


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! You can call me Maggie, my user name is my surname. I bought almost all the boys I wanted but I still think that Stavros never even made it to the UK


  I love your surname. If I'm pronouncing it correctly in my head (lol) it sounds like it rings of the tongue! Is it an Eastern European surname?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love your surname. If I'm pronouncing it correctly in my head (lol) it sounds like it rings of the tongue! Is it an Eastern European surname?


  Thank you! Yes, it is EE, I'm Bulgarian. It's pronounced just like it's written (the m is my first initial) - no silent letters and the r is strong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore a quite summery bronzey look with the Zoeva Rose golden palette and MAC Vanilla pigment in the inner corner. Blush - MAC Cheeky Bugger; highlighter - the square part of the Scene to be seen MSF; lipstick - Guerlain Tonka Imperiale. 
I know we haven't started the es challenge yet but this thread has already helped me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the past three days that I've been describing my makeup, I've used 5 products that I've had for ages and never used before!


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is EE, I'm Bulgarian. It's pronounced just like it's written (the m is my first initial) - no silent letters and the r is strong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay! I pronounced it right! I love to hear EE names.

  Sounds like you are ready for spring/summer with your look today lol. That's what this thread is all about - finding ways to use your stash!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay! I pronounced it right! I love to hear EE names.
> 
> Sounds like you are ready for spring/summer with your look today lol. That's what this thread is all about - finding ways to use your stash!


  I am sooo ready for summer! I have China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy on my nails


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I am sooo ready for summer! I have China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy on my nails


  Oooh that is such a pretty colour!! I have to look for that one when next I'm nail polish shopping.


----------



## katred (Feb 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is EE, I'm Bulgarian. It's pronounced just like it's written (the m is my first initial) - no silent letters and the r is strong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I find the same thing- even thinking about challenges makes me challenge myself more. I've pulled out a few oldies that I'd forgotten to combine with newer colours, so my entire collection is getting more love, while I'm putting less "strain" on the products I always fall back on.

  Yesterday, I pulled out Mac Riveting Rose lipstick. It's a limited shade from the "Jeanius" collection a few years back. IIRC, the collection wasn't particularly well-received, but I felt like there were some gems. RR is a deep, vampy purple with a subtle blue sheen and is one of the prettiest deep lip colours I've seen in the last few years. I wore it with Vintage Grape Blush Ombré and the Armani Orient Excess highlighter on my cheeks. On the eyes, I had Mac Artifical Earth over the lid, Very Violet and Contrast in the crease and Creamy Bisque as a highlighter. I also patted a little of Prance Mega-Metal eye shadow on the very centre of the lid for some illumination. Contrast is one of my "forever" shades with Mac. I first bought it about fifteen years ago and have never been without it since. It remains my favourite dark blue (really a dark "blurple") of all time.

  Today, I'm back to bold lips (Nars Greta) with neutral eyes (Mac Rondelle, Stormy, Swell Baby and Vanilla, with Armani Emeraude Eye Tint as a liner) and bright-ish cheeks (Nars Boys Don't Cry + Hourglass Dim Light). I felt like I needed something to lift my spirits from the oppressive cold we've been experiencing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! *You can call me Maggie,* my user name is my surname. I bought almost all the boys I wanted but I still think that *Stavros never even made it to the UK*


   Alrighty, Maggie. 



 That hardly seems fair


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Alrighty, Maggie.
> 
> 
> 
> That hardly seems fair


  It's not fair! I'm not sure though. We had the collection only in Selfridges and I forgot about the release. I checked the website maybe 4 hours after the launch and Stavros was the only lipstick that was missing. The second shade that sold out (Liam, I believe), sold out a week later. So the interest was not that big. I don't think that one of the most unusual shades would sell out in just a few hours. I also haven't seen anyone from the UK on specktra, who has both it. They did have a tester in Selfridges though..


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

katred said:


> I find the same thing- even thinking about challenges makes me challenge myself more. I've pulled out a few oldies that I'd forgotten to combine with newer colours, so my entire collection is getting more love, while I'm putting less "strain" on the products I always fall back on.
> 
> Yesterday, I pulled out Mac Riveting Rose lipstick. It's a limited shade from the "Jeanius" collection a few years back. IIRC, the collection wasn't particularly well-received, but I felt like there were some gems. RR is a deep, vampy purple with a subtle blue sheen and is one of the prettiest deep lip colours I've seen in the last few years. I wore it with Vintage Grape Blush Ombré and the Armani Orient Excess highlighter on my cheeks. On the eyes, I had Mac Artifical Earth over the lid, Very Violet and Contrast in the crease and Creamy Bisque as a highlighter. I also patted a little of Prance Mega-Metal eye shadow on the very centre of the lid for some illumination. Contrast is one of my "forever" shades with Mac. I first bought it about fifteen years ago and have never been without it since. It remains my favourite dark blue (really a dark "blurple") of all time.
> 
> Today, I'm back to bold lips (Nars Greta) with neutral eyes (Mac Rondelle, Stormy, Swell Baby and Vanilla, with Armani Emeraude Eye Tint as a liner) and bright-ish cheeks (Nars Boys Don't Cry + Hourglass Dim Light). I felt like I needed something to lift my spirits from the oppressive cold we've been experiencing.


  I googled Contrast and it's beautiful - the whole look sounds beautiful!
Unfortunately, it's very difficult for me to wear blue eyeshadows because my eyes are blue. It should be a dark shimmery blue and the eyeliner is a must. The first es I bought from MAC (and one of my first es actually) was Atlantic blue. I loove the colour but I didn't consider how ridiculous it would look on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've worn it maybe once.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 26, 2015)

katred said:


> I find the same thing- even thinking about challenges makes me challenge myself more. I've pulled out a few oldies that I'd forgotten to combine with newer colours, so my entire collection is getting more love, while I'm putting less "strain" on the products I always fall back on.
> 
> Yesterday, I pulled out Mac Riveting Rose lipstick. It's a limited shade from the "Jeanius" collection a few years back. IIRC, the collection wasn't particularly well-received, but I felt like there were some gems. RR is a deep, vampy purple with a subtle blue sheen and is one of the prettiest deep lip colours I've seen in the last few years. I wore it with Vintage Grape Blush Ombré and the Armani Orient Excess highlighter on my cheeks. On the eyes, I had Mac Artifical Earth over the lid, Very Violet and Contrast in the crease and Creamy Bisque as a highlighter. I also patted a little of Prance Mega-Metal eye shadow on the very centre of the lid for some illumination. Contrast is one of my "forever" shades with Mac. I first bought it about fifteen years ago and have never been without it since. It remains my favourite dark blue (really a dark "blurple") of all time.
> 
> Today, I'm back to bold lips (Nars Greta) with neutral eyes (Mac Rondelle, Stormy, Swell Baby and Vanilla, with Armani Emeraude Eye Tint as a liner) and bright-ish cheeks (Nars Boys Don't Cry + Hourglass Dim Light). I felt like I needed something to lift my spirits from the oppressive cold we've been experiencing.


  i missed riveting rose. i don't recall why i missed/skipped it, but i wish i got RR instead of acid washed, because i'd probably have gotten more wear out of it. i thought pink cult was definitely a gem from that collection - i've worn that quite a bit lately. it's the perfect understated blush on my skin tone.

  i just did a google search for boys dont cry - i couldn't recall what it looked like! i swapped it and rotonde away. i'm feeling a slight pang of regret now, but i know it's getting more love in it's current home!


----------



## katred (Feb 26, 2015)

aradhana said:


> your look sounds very pretty. that eye tint is in my sephora basket....
> 
> thanks sage!
> 
> ...


  You know, I actually _like_ a certain amount of cold weather. Up until it hits -10 (Celsius!) or so I'm happy enough to be outside, but a solid month of -20C is trying my patience. March sometimes gets warmer, but it also gets way windier and there are more snowstorms, so I'm not holding out a lot of hope for the next few weeks.

  The stores I saw had Artificially Wild in and out so quickly that I can't imagine they sold through it. Probably worth it to call around to see if any counters still have it sitting around somewhere.

  I think it's too bad that the Jeanius collection didn't do well, because RR is a nice lipstick, as is Acid Washed, and Overdyed is a great vibrant blush. But because it didn't sell well as a whole (other than Pink Cult, which was already a repromote), Mac has never brought the shades back. Deep, dark colours have been much trendier lately and RR is quite unique- and believe me, I have a big ol' vampy lipstick stash for comparison purposes.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hey there Aradhana!!!  Your work trumps challenge!  Wear your nudes proudly!!!  We totally understand.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I wore a totally neutral eye w/ a black Armani Eye Tint as winged liner.  Today's lipstick is MAC Deeply Adored:happydance: .  I also wore MAC Frankly Scarlet blush and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Dior Gold Shimmer highlighter [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]from the Transat collection.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]


  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 27, 2015)

3)today I'm wearing guerlain warm caramel 200 and mac fathoms deep eyeshadow with mac blacktrack and Givenchy phenomen eyes


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Well! Today I wore Chanel's Muscade  poudre universelle compacte and the two pink shades in YSL couture palette no.9 and TF Guillermo lipstick... and Chanel Plum Attraction JC blush applied with a kabuki (fail) and blended with my finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful as always I loveeee this whole look love the hakuhodo j110 blush brush the best Which one u picking up


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful as always I loveeee this whole look love the hakuhodo j110 blush brush the best Which one u picking up


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]!  I've had the J210 in my cart for so long lol Their pleasant CS response makes me feel like buying something but I'm taking my time lol


u are welcome u can't go wrong with any u pick and the cs is one of the best I loveeeee them


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> u are welcome u can't go wrong with any u pick and the cs is one of the best I loveeeee them


  Nice to hear more good feedback!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 28, 2015)

random question...


  Ok, I need your opinion ladies..  I'm thinking of taking my Mom to Nordies for their spring trend show in March. I had a guy from Laura Mercier do my makeup one random evening and fell in love with the neutral but pretty look he gave me.  So I thought I'd have her makeup done by him.   Then I thought about Bobbi Brown or even Nars.  I'm keeping her away from MAC for now, unless my fave Male makeup artist is there.  But who would you pick to do your 50 something, with great skin, Mother's makeup.  She says she wants to start wearing it, so I thought this would be a good start.  Oh and if you have a different fave brand, let me know.

  Maybe I'll show her their website and let her decide?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> random question...
> 
> 
> Ok, I need your opinion ladies..  I'm thinking of taking my Mom to Nordies for their spring trend show in March. I had a guy from Laura Mercier do my makeup one random evening and fell in love with the neutral but pretty look he gave me.  So I thought I'd have her makeup done by him.   Then I thought about Bobbi Brown or even Nars.  I'm keeping her away from MAC for now, unless my fave Male makeup artist is there.  But who would you pick to do your 50 something, with great skin, Mother's makeup.  She says she wants to start wearing it, so I thought this would be a good start.  Oh and if you have a different fave brand, let me know.
> ...


 I would go with the known entity-----You seemed to like the way that he Laura Mercier  MUA did your makeup in a neutral look.  That might be a better start than a more 
   flamboyant look that might scare her away form makeup.  Ease her into it and then see what she likes and gravitates to.  This sounds like fun Pretty!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, I usually don't do this because it's hard to maneuver along the lower lash line and I'm awful at lining but I tried to line my lower lash line on Friday. Used two liners, a Ruby Kisses for the lid and line and an Avon, which smudged, for the wing and inner corner of my eyes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'd like to find a liner that won't smudge as much. Maybe a MAC pearlglide.  The Gucci is pricey... Maybe I'll try just the Ruby Kisses next time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'd like to find a liner that won't smudge as much. Maybe a MAC pearlglide. The Gucci is pricey... Maybe I'll try just the Ruby Kisses next time.


   I like it AWS!!!  You did a great job!  Reading your post has made me want to play in my stash.....what else does one do on a snowy Sunday


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, month # 2 down, and counting!  Here are the lipsticks that I wore for the month of February.  I had one day without lipstick:

*February 1- 28*

1.   MAC *Ravishing* (Clean light peachy coral)    
2.   MAC *Force of Love *(Vivid Honey Suckle Pink)
3.   Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Rendez-vous* (Yellow-Pink) *87*
4.   Tom Ford *Wild Ginger* (Orange)
5    MAC *Shy Girl *(Beige-peach)
6.    MAC *Prepare for Pleasure *(Magenta Red)    
7.    MAC *Riri Woo* (Retro Matte Cool red)
8.    MAC *Who’s That Chick* (Mid-tonal Orange, Frost)
9.    MAC *Runaway Red* (Blue-red)
10.   MAC *Lickable* (Bright clean blue pink Crème-sheen)
11.   MAC *Pink Nouveau* (Bright pink Satin)        
12.   MAC *Rocker* (Burgundy Red w/Glitter)
13    MAC *Myth* (Light Neutral Nude)
14    MAC *Gleam* (Soft plum with shimmer, Glaze)
15    —————————None—————————-            
16    Guerlain Rouge G lipcolor* Geraldine* 77 (Luminous pink)
17    MAC *Just A Bite *(Mid-tone Blue-red)
18    MAC *Instigator* (Deep Berry Wine)
19    MAC *Saigon Summer* (Frosted Bright Orange)
20    Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense*, Melodieuse *(Coral Red)
21    MAC *Caliente* (Super Dazzle Violet Dazzle)
22    MAC *Pink Pigeon* (Bright magenta pink)
23    MAC* Betty Bright* (Light Vibrant Peach),
24    MAC *Gleam* (Soft plum with shimmer, Glaze)
25    MAC *Deeply Adored* (Deep Scarlet) MM Collection 2012
26    Bite Beauty Matte Cream Lip Crayon, *Clementine* (Citrus Orange)
27    MAC *Diva* (Intense Reddish Burgundy)
28    Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Aura* (Plum) *96*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just a reminder.  Today, March 1 is the first day of our  '*Different Eyeshadow Palette a Day'* challenge for the entire month of March. 
 Good luck!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I like it AWS!!!  You did a great job!  Reading your post has made me want to play in my stash.....what else does one do on a snowy Sunday:shrugs: [/COLOR]


  Thanks!  That's just what I was doing that day, playing and 'shopping' my stash lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

I started this month's challenge off with the blues....literally!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I selected my *Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow Lagons (29) *and I used *CHANEL* Illusion D’ Ombre, *Apparition* (Deep Blue) *91 *as a base.  I kept the remainder of my look soft with Chanel *Accent* blush and MAC* Honeylove* lipstick


----------



## sagehen (Mar 1, 2015)

I actually did it right on day 1 of this challenge...yay me? LOL  FACE: L'Oreal Pro-Matte foundation, Soft Sable (111) L'Oreal Pro-Matte pressed powder, Classic Tan (700) L'Oreal True Match concealer crayon, N6-7-8 Custom Colors Contour Kit, contour shade only  EYES: WnW Comfort Zone Palette, left eyelid shade on lid, left definer shade in outer crease, right browbone shade for brow highlight, MAC Shag in transtion CG LashBlast Fusion waterproof, very black NYX slide on pencil, black, top lashline only NYX brow pomade, Chocolate  LIPS: MAC Soft Sun lipglass  Just running errands, really basic face. I am testing out the L'Oreal foundation for wear, mostly.


----------



## Knope2012 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think I'll join in on this month's challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure if I have quite enough palettes, but with duos, I should make it. I didn't go out today, but I'll start off tomorrow with Kat Von D's Spellbinding palette


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Knope2012* 


I think I'll join in on this month's challenge 



 I'm not sure if I have quite enough palettes, but with duos, I should make it. I didn't go out today, but I'll start off tomorrow with Kat Von D's Spellbinding palette 




and WELCOME Knope----so glad you've decided to join in the fun!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


That's a really nice palette and it's huge----24 shadows.  Is that correct?  
      If so, you should be able to use it four times (4 shadows for a quad) or eight times (2 shadows for a duo) to be fair.  I don't think we even considered palettes with more 
      than five eyeshadows because I don't think it came up.  The decision is your's but by all mean feel free to do that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Just running errands, really basic face. I am testing out the L'Oreal foundation for wear, mostly.


   YAY SAGE!!!!!



I love the colors in that palette.  You can use that again if you want to Sage because it has eight shadows right?


----------



## sagehen (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] YAY SAGE!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I love the colors in that palette.  You can use that again if you want to Sage because it has eight shadows right?[/COLOR]


  It does have 8 shadows. I was thinking about using the greens ones in it at some point, but I want to put a few other palettes to use first, specifically my urban Decay palettes. It has been awhile since I have used anything other than the Naked ones.


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Just a reminder.  Today, March 1 is the first day of our[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] '*Different Eyeshadow Palette a Day'*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]challenge for the entire month of March.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Good luck!!![/COLOR] :cheer:


 I'm excited! Im starting tomorrow! Im including my duos and quads too. Not sure what I will start with but I'm excited to try some new things!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> It does have 8 shadows. I was thinking about using the greens ones in it at some point, but I want to put a few other palettes to use first, specifically my urban Decay palettes. It has been awhile since I have used anything other than the Naked ones.


   Well just know that it's an option to count as more than one palette, something that we hadn't discussed before.  I'm liking this challenge already!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I'm excited! Im starting tomorrow! Im including my duos and quads too. Not sure what I will start with but I'm excited to try some new things!


    Way to go MB!!!!  Have fun in the process!!!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> random question...
> 
> 
> Ok, I need your opinion ladies..  I'm thinking of taking my Mom to Nordies for their spring trend show in March. I had a guy from Laura Mercier do my makeup one random evening and fell in love with the neutral but pretty look he gave me.  So I thought I'd have her makeup done by him.   Then I thought about Bobbi Brown or even Nars.  I'm keeping her away from MAC for now, unless my fave Male makeup artist is there.  But who would you pick to do your 50 something, with great skin, Mother's makeup.  She says she wants to start wearing it, so I thought this would be a good start.  Oh and if you have a different fave brand, let me know.
> ...


  I think Laura Mercier is a really good bet. 

  I had my makeup done at LM when I was preparing for my wedding. The look they did was very natural and glowy looking. Although I did not end up using that particular look for my wedding because my face needed something more intense to go with my dress, I picked up some very useful tips for every day use. And I did end up purchasing and using their oil-free tinted moisturizer (almond was a really good match at the time, though now it would be a hair light), and secret camouflage concealer.

  Bobbi Brown is also a good choice. I feel like the bobbi brown look has a bit more of a 'made-up' look, even though it's still 'natural'. know what i mean? 

  Nars is good if she is more adventurous or edgy...Although I have to say my experiences having makeup done at NARS have been very hit and miss, even though I love their products. It totally depends who the artist is!

  Showing her the websites is a good idea...It totally depends what kind of colours she's into!

  It sounds really fun! Let us know what you decide...and how your mom likes it!


----------



## katred (Mar 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Well, I usually don't do this because it's hard to maneuver along the lower lash line and I'm awful at lining but I tried to line my lower lash line on Friday. Used two liners, a Ruby Kisses for the lid and line and an Avon, which smudged, for the wing and inner corner of my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks like you did a great job! I struggle to find something that doesn't smudge as well. I've had some luck with the Stila Stay All Day formula.     Welcome aboard! I would just do it for as long as you can. Once you're done you could either move on or try different looks with the palettes you already used.   





Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]and W[/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]E[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]L[/COLOR][COLOR=FFD700]C[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]O[/COLOR][COLOR=00FF00]M[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]E Knope----so glad you've decided to join in the fun!!!!!:happydance: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]That's a really nice palette and it's huge----24 shadows.  Is that correct?  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      If so, you should be able [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to use it four times (4 shadows for a quad) or eight times (2 shadows for a duo) to be fair.  I don't think we even considered palettes with more[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      than five eyeshadows because I don't think it came [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]up.  The decision is your's but by all mean feel free to do that.[/COLOR]


  I hadn't thought about it until I looked at my Naked palettes and realised that there was a gap between those and the Nars duos...  





aradhana said:


> i think jeanius was the first release of pink cult...and repromote was with reel sexy... it would be great if they brought back RR!   i'm the same regarding the -10C limit, except that if it's too slushy and grey. or too windy. that's the absolute worst actually.


  Hm... Around freezing, wet and windy... You mean like March weather?    I think you're right about Jeanius being the first appearance of Pink Cult. I couldn't remember if it was there or in the Mickey Contractor collection. They should really just make it permanent already.   I started off the month of palettes with an old favourite: Burmese Beauty from the Mac Fabulous Felines collection. As a bonafide crazy cat lady, I'll always have a soft spot for that one.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 1, 2015)

katred said:


> I started off the month of palettes with an old favourite: Burmese Beauty from the Mac Fabulous Felines collection. As a bonafide crazy cat lady, I'll always have a soft spot for that one.


  hmmm yep.  march weather is pretty much the pits around here. it also happens to be my birthday month -- often ends up coinciding with a big snowstorm or the like!

  they should indeed make it permanent. i don't think they have enough permanent shades in that range of lightness. i guess unless we go the prolong wears, but they're like a whole other ball game...

  fab felines was a great collection. i'm glad many of those shades have since been repromoted in other collections, since it was so big, i had no hope of getting all the things!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

katred said:


> *I started off the month of palettes with an old favourite: Burmese Beauty from the Mac Fabulous Felines collection. As a bonafide crazy cat lady, I'll always have a soft spot for that one.*







Gap indeed!  I think we set our sights on quads & duos.  No problem.

    That's a nice palette.  I don't have it so I looked it up.  Great start, "crazy cat lady."


----------



## Knope2012 (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> and WELCOME Knope----so glad you've decided to join in the fun!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, I think I will reuse some of the larger palettes. I have unused shades in my huge ones, and several in my Naked 3 (I ended up giving away my Naked 1 to my sister). My duos get much more use because they do all of the work for me.


----------



## Shars (Mar 1, 2015)

Knope2012 said:


> Welcome!! Hope you enjoy the theme challenges. We're also doing one lippie a day for as long as we run out or a year. You're welcome to join in on that one too.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> 
> ...


  You would not believe I've had that palette for over a year and it's still in the plastic! Oh the shame (not really lol).


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

katred said:


> Looks like you did a great job! I struggle to find something that doesn't smudge as well. I've had some luck with the Stila Stay All Day formula.


  Thanks, [@]katred[/@]!    Kohl/kajal is a part of the Indian culture and I want to practice more with lining.  I saw a YT video where someone wore the gorgeous blue Gucci pencil and it smudged a bit after two hours (although she said she would be likely to purchase another shade) so I'm feeling meh about it now. Will look at the video again.  Why am I talking myself into this pencil lol I'll check out the Stila


----------



## Knope2012 (Mar 2, 2015)

Today, I used the KVD Spellbinding palette. The look I tried turned out nicely, and I ended up using a few things I haven't touched in a year or more! I'm really hoping to shop my stash for this challenge and figure out what I actually _need _in my collection and what I can stop buying multiples of! 

  Face:
  Chanel Perfection Lumiere in B10
  MAC Concealer in NC15
  NARS Reflecting Light Powder
  Tarte blush in Blissful
  Laura Mercier Baked Highlighter in 01

  Eyes:
  KVD Spellbinding (Galore and Hexagram layered on the lid, Cry Later in crease, Countess on brow bone)
  UD Demolition Liner
  UD Stash Liner in Waterline
  Chanel Volume Mascara

  Lips:
  MAC Fire Sign


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

It's going to be hard not to use the Burberry Gold No. 25 quad again tomorrow! Wearing it with Guerlain Cils d'Enfer and NARS Annabella today.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunday is a no makeup day for me, so I'm starting today: 

Face:
  Revlon Colorstay 150 and 180
  Nars Creamy Concealer Chantilly and YSL Touche Eclat 1
  Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20 
  TF Unabashed taupe es
MAC Summer Opal
  MAC Corol 
  Guerlain Podre De Soie
  (That looks like I put a ton of stuff on my face, but I promise, I use the tiniest amount of each of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  Eyebrows:
  ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe
  ABH clear brow gel

  Eyes:
UDPP
  MAC Let's skate
  Zoeva Rose Golden palette - Luster, Reflective elegance, Shining Bright, Rusty petals, Harmony
  MAC Bao Bao's Jewels - lightest shade
  Dior Maximizer
  Chanel Le Volume

  Lips:
  D&G Seduction


----------



## meka72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey ladies! I'm feeling a little more excited about makeup since we've started the eyeshadow challenge, but then again it is just day 1 for me. Lol.

  Foundation: UD Naked in 11.0 mixed with Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Liquid in Topaz
  Setting Powder: Surratt Diaphane Loose Powder in Eclatant
  Blush: La Femme ??? (but it was kind of magenta)
  Highlighter: Mac Magnetic Appeal EDSF
  Brows: ABH dip brow pomade in chocolate
  Eyeshadow Primer: Nars
  Eyeshadow: Nars I Love New York Palette-Galapagos (lid); Nepal (inner lid); New York (crease); Biarritz (brow). I cheated and used Mac Carbon in the outer corner.
  Liner: Mac Carbon
  Mascara: Mac False Lashes
  Lipstick: Rimmell Apocalips liquid lipstick in Comet

  I need to make additional time in the morning to do my eyeshadow without rushing. I used too much Carbon in the outer corner on one eye and looked like my cat whooped my tail before I left the house. Lol.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 2, 2015)

so... i kind of cheated at the challenge today. pretty much all my mac shadows are in 15 palettes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i wore quite natural paint pot, benefit they're real liner (what a pain in the butt), artificial earth to transition, and sparkle neely sparkle all over lid. earth sign eye pencil to line lower lash line, and mufe smoky mascara. 

  rest of makeup:
  nars all day luminous foundation in syracuse
  mac moisture cover concealer in nc43 undereye
  l'oreal mineral powder in w7
  mineralize skin finish natural in medium dark
  lustre drops in barbados girl
  ambering rose blush
  whirl lip pencil


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Sunday is a no makeup day for me, so I'm starting today:
> 
> Face:
> Revlon Colorstay 150 and 180
> ...


 You're dealing with makeup addicts here Maggie---that's standard.  I absolutely love the look that you constructed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> so... i kind of cheated at the challenge today. pretty much all my mac shadows are in 15 palettes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Aradhana, that is so not cheating!  It's a palette and you get to use it again because it's not like you put 15 shadows on at once.  If you did I want a pic!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

Good night ladies. My palette of choice is a Smashbox trio from a 2013 holiday set (I think lol). I used all 3 shadows... the champagne gold as a brow highlight, the gold on the lids and this gorgeous dirty green-grey in the crease. It was slightly cooler than I liked so I mixed in a brown shadow and an orange shadow from my go-to Kat Von D Ladybird palette (an all matte palette) just to give a bit more dimension to my crease. Lined my upper lash line with a brown Sephora liquid liner and the bottom with UD's perversion 24/7 pencil liner and the inner corner of my waterline with a taupe/grey LE UD 24/7 pencil liner called Desperation. Lashes were done with Benefit's Bad Gal mascara which does absolutely nothing for my lashes but I'm trying to use up.

  Also tried something a bit different with my face. I applied my UD all nighter setting spray before applying my MAC Studio Fix + powder foundation instead of after and felt like I had a lot less oil breakthrough than I would usually get. I'm going to try the spray again before and after to see if that is even better.

  For cheeks, I used Sleek's Blush by 3 in Flame and used the far right shade. I used Covergirl Queen's Ebony bronzer for a subtle contour/warm up and a Sephora illuminator for highlight. I've also finally started using my Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in Cafe to conceal under my eyes and absolutely love it. I get no creasing and set it with Ben Nye's translucent face powder in Topaz.

  Lips were bare today as I think I'm having a reaction to something I ate or touched but hopefully I can be back on track tomorrow!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh, yes [@]Medgal07[/@] it was such an impulse buy but worth every penny!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey ladies! I've had fun the last couple of days. I used Chanel Prelude yesterday: 




  And Today, I played with a Single I just got: Burberry Tea Rose. I paired it with the KVD Ladybird Palette. I think I like it. 




  One of my two new La Metier de Beaute palettes arrived today! I'm super excited to play with it tomorrow. Full disclosure, I'll probably do a couple of days with it. It has 8 shadows.


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  I REALLY wanted that quad!!!! I was late to the party! This looks great!


----------



## Knope2012 (Mar 3, 2015)

Today, I kept things a little bit simpler since I was running late! Tzarine is one of my favorite duos, and I use Chanel Ardoise several times each week now. I wish it was permanent!

Face:
Chanel Perfection Lumiere in B10
MAC Concealer in NC15
NARS Reflecting Light Powder
Dior RosyGlow Blush
Laura Mercier Baked Highlighter in 01

Eyes:
NARS Tzarine Duo
Chanel Ardoise Eyeliner
Chanel Volume Mascara

Lips: Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Petal


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I REALLY wanted that quad!!!! I was late to the party! This looks great!


  It's a gorgeous palette ;-)


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

No eyeshadow today, ladies. I lined my eyes with a black liner and wore Cils d'Enfer and used Chanel Plum Attraction (again lol) with NARS Audrey Audacious lipstick. I blended PA out with my RT Expert Face later in the day. Just you wait, Plum. I'll get ya.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 3, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey ladies! I've had fun the last couple of days. I used Chanel Prelude yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks, [@]aradhana[/@]!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi! I played with my LMdB Fashion Palette this morning. It's a really nice "Everyday" palette. The shadows feel so great; I have a couple of kscopes, but never had a single before. These shadows allegedly feel like the singles since they are. The pans are really big and the quality is amazing!


----------



## meka72 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey ladies! I wanted to come post what I've worn over the last couple of days or I would forget. I'm loving everyone's looks!

  Yesterday, I wore the Missy Lynn palette from BH Cosmetics. I used the cooler toned purple (in the middle of the second row) with the matte dark brown shade (far right on the top row) in the crease and the lightest shade (far left top row) on the brow and inner corner. I really liked how the look came out and the quality of the eyeshadows. Because I don't have enough palettes for every day of the month, I'll go back and use the remaining shades in this palette. I also used LaFemme Bordeaux blush and Mac Fashion Revival lipstick.

  Today, I wore the ABH lavish palette. I used pink sapphire on the lid, sienna in the crease and cream on the brow bone. I'll also revisit this palette to use the other, unused shades. I wore a different LaFemme blush and Mac Lingering Kiss.

  I have no clue which palette I'll wear tomorrow.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I wanted to come post what I've worn over the last couple of days or I would forget. I'm loving everyone's looks!  Yesterday, I wore the Missy Lynn palette from BH Cosmetics. I used the cooler toned purple (in the middle of the second row) with the matte dark brown shade (far right on the top row) in the crease and the lightest shade (far left top row) on the brow and inner corner. I really liked how the look came out and the quality of the eyeshadows. Because I don't have enough palettes for every day of the month, I'll go back and use the remaining shades in this palette. I also used LaFemme Bordeaux blush and Mac Fashion Revival lipstick.  Today, I wore the ABH lavish palette. I used pink sapphire on the lid, sienna in the crease and cream on the brow bone. I'll also revisit this palette to use the other, unused shades. I wore a different LaFemme blush and Mac Lingering Kiss.  I have no clue which palette I'll wear tomorrow.


  @meka: 1. Do you have your LaFemme Blushes in a palette (not challenge-related) 2. Is Lingering Kiss similar to Living Legend? I missed Lingering Kiss and am trying to feel better about it.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 4, 2015)

sagehen said:


> 2. Is Lingering Kiss similar to Living Legend? I missed Lingering Kiss and am trying to feel better about it.


----------



## Knope2012 (Mar 4, 2015)

Today I used the Naked 3 palette (Liar on the lid, Nooner in the crease, Strange as a highlight) with Chanel Ardoise liner. I used NARS Deep Throat blush, Chanel Poudre Signee highlighter, and Marc Jacobs Kiss Kiss Bang Bang lipstick. Honestly, my favorite today was the lipstick. It wore well, faded to a stain, and looked great all day. I'm having to use all of my willpower not to pick up Eat Cake in the Marc Jacobs gel formula!


----------



## katred (Mar 5, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


>


  Beautiful look! What lipstick do you have on?

  I "sort of" wore two palettes today, but I just put on one shade from each, so I'm really cheating. I just received my Armani Eye Tint in Cold Copper, though, and I couldn't NOT try it out. (I used colours from the Armani Orient Excess and Neo-Black palettes.)

  Yesterday, I wore Nars Dolomites, one of my favourites from last year and Tuesday I pulled out Mac Lady Grey, which I hadn't worn in quite a while. It's actually a really nice take on a soft, watercolour type look.

  Lady Grey:









  Dolomites:









  I decided to try to do more neutral lips the last couple of days, instead of the brights that I normally go with. So far so good.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2015)

katred said:


> Beautiful look! What lipstick do you have on?  I "sort of" wore two palettes today, but I just put on one shade from each, so I'm really cheating. I just received my Armani Eye Tint in Cold Copper, though, and I couldn't NOT try it out. (I used colours from the Armani Orient Excess and Neo-Black palettes.)  Yesterday, I wore Nars Dolomites, one of my favourites from last year and Tuesday I pulled out Mac Lady Grey, which I hadn't worn in quite a while. It's actually a really nice take on a soft, watercolour type look.  Lady Grey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Always chic!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2015)

Today I'm wearing Sacha FixIt powder, YSL Bleus Lumière with the orange shade from the Arista (subsidiary of Sacha Cosmetics) Tequila Sunrise duo on my eyes, and added Maybelline OnexOne Volum Express waterproof mascara (meh) later on.  Wearing Sleek Pan Tao blush a bit heavily on my cheeks and MAC Richer, Lusher creemsheen glass after a long gloss hiatus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











   I'm a little "meh" about it but am cheered up by mah shoes lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hi! I played with my LMdB Fashion Palette this morning. It's a really nice "Everyday" palette. The shadows feel so great; I have a couple of kscopes, but never had a single before. These shadows allegedly feel like the singles since they are. The pans are really big and the quality is amazing!


  Very pretty!!!  Your lipstick is so becoming-----what is it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

katred said:


> Beautiful look! What lipstick do you have on?
> 
> I "sort of" wore two palettes today, but I just put on one shade from each, so I'm really cheating. I just received my Armani Eye Tint in Cold Copper, though, and I couldn't NOT try it out. (I used colours from the Armani Orient Excess and Neo-Black palettes.)
> 
> ...


    Beautiful looks Katred!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    Love your colorful look AWS------from head to toe!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

I think I'm all caught up.  I'm loving all of the looks and your creativity surrounding your palettes or lack there of.  Just make sure you're having fun.  
Monday was the last day of makeup for me this week.  I was makeup free from Tuesday through Friday because I was sick.  I've missed makeup and since I'm on the mend now, I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.  As far as makeup goes, there's nothing worse than having loads of new product and not being able to use it.  The best news of all is that spring is only 13 days away.


----------



## katred (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I'm all caught up.  I'm loving all of the looks and your creativity surrounding your palettes or lack there of.  Just make sure you're having fun.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Monday was the last day of makeup for me this week.  I was makeup free from Tuesday through Friday because I was sick.  I've missed makeup and since I'm on the mend now, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.  As far as makeup goes, there's nothing worse than having loads of new product and not being able to use it.  The best [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]news of all is that spring is only 13 days away.[/COLOR] :wiggle:


  Sorry to hear you've been under the weather Meddy. Hopefully this week sees you feeling better and attacking that lovely batch of new items!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I'm all caught up.  I'm loving all of the looks and your creativity surrounding your palettes or lack there of.  Just make sure you're having fun.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Monday was the last day of makeup for me this week.  I was makeup free from Tuesday through Friday because I was sick.  I've missed makeup and since I'm on the mend now, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.  As far as makeup goes, there's nothing worse than having loads of new product and not being able to use it.  The best [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]news of all is that spring is only 13 days away.[/COLOR] :wiggle:


  Oh, I hope you are feeling much better! Sorry that you were under the weather    Thank you for your kind words :frenz:


----------



## aradhana (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I'm all caught up.  I'm loving all of the looks and your creativity surrounding your palettes or lack there of.  Just make sure you're having fun.
> Monday was the last day of makeup for me this week.  I was makeup free from Tuesday through Friday because I was sick.  I've missed makeup and since I'm on the mend now, I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.  As far as makeup goes, there's nothing worse than having loads of new product and not being able to use it.  The best news of all is that spring is only 13 days away.


hope you feel better soon medgal! what kind of fun goodies have you got waiting for you? 

  i haven't been wearing anything particularly exciting this past week, just trying to make sure i made it out the door in time for work! 
  i got some new lip products the other day - nars niagara, a bite dual ended lipstick (one side is bright orange called 'tangerine', other side is fuchsia 'lingonberry'), and the sephora birthday gift is also a duo of lip pencils...cruella and rikugien. so lots of new lip things to play with as well...

  i think the bite lipstick was a complete impulse purchase. i don't have much need for neon lip colours at the moment so not sure what i was thinking. i'll play around though, and see if i can mix them with something to subdue them a little...or just blot them a bit.

  anyway, between these and bao bao i've definitely increased my lip challenge a full week!


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *I hope your lips have healed Shars*.
> 
> They often are AWS
> 
> ...


  Thank you! They're on the mend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you! They're on the mend.


  Glad to hear that Shars!!!  I hate anything that comes between me and my makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

So, here is my tally of lipsticks that I wore for the month of February:

*February 1- 28*

1.    MAC *Ravishing* (Clean light peachy coral)    
2.    MAC *Force of Love *(Vivid Honey Suckle Pink)
3.    Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Rendez-vous* (Yellow-Pink) *87*
4.    Tom Ford *Wild Ginger* (Orange)
5     MAC *Shy Girl *(Beige-peach)
6.    MAC *Prepare for Pleasure *(Magenta Red)    
7.    MAC *Riri Woo* (Retro Matte Cool red)
8.    MAC *Who’s That Chick* (Mid-tonal Orange, Frost)
9.    MAC *Runaway Red* (Blue-red)
10.  MAC *Lickable* (Bright clean blue pink Crème-sheen)
11.  MAC *Pink Nouveau* (Bright pink Satin)        
12.  MAC *Rocker* (Burgundy Red w/Glitter)
13   MAC *Myth* (Light Neutral Nude)
14   MAC *Gleam* (Soft plum with shimmer, Glaze)
15    —————————None—————————-            
16    Guerlain Rouge G lipcolor* Geraldine* 77 (Luminous pink)
17    MAC *Just A Bite *(Mid-tone Blue-red)
18    MAC *Instigator* (Deep Berry Wine)
19    MAC *Saigon Summer* (Frosted Bright Orange)
20    Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense*, Melodieuse *(Coral Red)
21    MAC *Caliente* (Super Dazzle Violet Dazzle)
22    MAC *Pink Pigeon* (Bright magenta pink)
23    MAC* Betty Bright* (Light Vibrant Peach),
24    MAC *Gleam* (Soft plum with shimmer, Glaze)
25    MAC *Deeply Adored* (Deep Scarlet) MM Collection 2012
26    Bite Beauty Matte Cream Lip Crayon, *Clementine* (Citrus Orange)
27    MAC *Diva* (Intense Reddish Burgundy)
28    Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Aura* (Plum) *96*


----------



## meka72 (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad you're feeling better Meddy!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I'm all caught up.  I'm loving all of the looks and your creativity surrounding your palettes or lack there of.  Just make sure you're having fun.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Monday was the last day of makeup for me this week.  I was makeup free from Tuesday through Friday because I was sick.  I've missed makeup and since I'm on the mend now, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.  As far as makeup goes, there's nothing worse than having loads of new product and not being able to use it.  The best [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]news of all is that spring is only 13 days away.[/COLOR] :wiggle:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Glad you're feeling better Meddy!







Thank you Meka!  Hope you're having a good weekend!!!


----------



## katred (Mar 8, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hope you feel better soon medgal! what kind of fun goodies have you got waiting for you?
> 
> i haven't been wearing anything particularly exciting this past week, just trying to make sure i made it out the door in time for work!
> i got some new lip products the other day - nars niagara, *a bite dual ended lipstick (one side is bright orange called 'tangerine', other side is fuchsia 'lingonberry')*, and the sephora birthday gift is also a duo of lip pencils...cruella and rikugien. so lots of new lip things to play with as well...
> ...


  I was planning on getting that one! Bite are great at coming up with those little "impulse purchase" items, I find. I am a fan of exceptionally bright colour, so I think I'll probably enjoy it. Thanks for the reminder!

  Here's my recap of lipsticks worn in February, with a photo below. Yes, I do actually try to photograph my makeup every day... And yes, I do have a bit of OCD... There were a couple of repeats (and, in fact, I'm wearing one of them AGAIN today, but it's new, so I'm cutting myself some slack):

  February 1 :: Guerlain Rouge Parade (bold apple red)
  February 2 :: Mac Lustre Rue d'Bois (earthy pink- limited edition from the European release of Euristocrats)
  February 3 :: Rouge d'Armani Sheer #600 "Bitten" (soft plum)
  February 4 :: Nars Audacious Vera (deep berry red)
  February 5 :: Guerlain Kiss Kiss Cherry Pink (shimmery red berry)
  February 6 :: Bite Beauty Flora Mundi (cool magenta pink- my custom shade)
  February 7 :: Urban Decay Revolution Catfight (bright red pink)
  February 8 :: Mac Lustre Fresh Salmon (soft orange-pink with gold shimmer- LE from Spring Colour Forecast 2010)
  February 9 :: Mac lip glass Electric Fuchsia (magenta purple with purple-blue shimmer- another LE from Spring Colour Forecast)
  February 10 :: Nars semi-sheer Vendanges (grape-tinged brown plum)
  February 11 :: Armani Rouge 405 Ecstasy Sultan (reddened orange)
  February 12 :: Dior Rouge Baume Coquette (sheer medium reddened pink)
  February 13 :: Armani Rouge Ecstasy 634 Burgundy (sheer warm wine)- _not in photo_
  February 14 :: MUFE N9 (semi-sheer rosewood)
  February 15 :: Gloss d'Armani 603 (raisin brown)- _not in photo_
  February 16 :: Bite Beauty Violet (medium purple)
  February 17 :: nothing- my lips were too chapped
  February 18 :: Armani Rouge Ecstasy Attitude (deep red violet)
  February 19 :: Nars Audacious Bette (deep warm burgundy)
  February 20 :: Nars Audacious Vivien (muted purple berry)
  February 21 :: Mac Lustre Radicchio (soft plum-pink- just noticed that this was the *third* lippie from Spring Colour Forecast 2010 that I wore... I did love that collection, but I guess that's obvious)
  February 22 :: Mac Amplified Petals and Peacocks (bold purple magenta- LE from Liberty of London)
  February 23 :: Nars semi-sheer Mayflower (soft warm pink)
  February 24 :: Guerlain Rouge Automatique Mitsouko (light peach with gold shimmer)
  February 25 :: Mac Amplified Riveting Rose (Deep purple with cool blue shimmer- LE from Jeanius)
  February 26 :: Nars Audacious Greta (wild azalea)
  February 27 :: Guerlain Garconne (bold classic red)
  February 28 :: Guerlain Rouge Automatique L'Heure Bleue (shimmery berry red)

  You can click on the photo to get a better look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

katred said:


> I was planning on getting that one! Bite are great at coming up with those little "impulse purchase" items, I find. I am a fan of exceptionally bright colour, so I think I'll probably enjoy it. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> Here's my recap of lipsticks worn in February, with a photo below. Yes, I do actually try to photograph my makeup every day... And yes, I do have a bit of OCD... There were a couple of repeats (and, in fact, I'm wearing one of them AGAIN today, but it's new, so I'm cutting myself some slack):
> 
> ...






Yay to an amazing month and commitment to lipstick!!!   I can see why you love brights-----they totally love you back!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Mar 8, 2015)

I finished out last week with the Coastal Scents Revealed palette (greyer taupe on lid, browner taupe in crease, champagne on brow); and Mac Coil (on lid) alone. I didn't wear eyeshadow on Friday, which is my norm.   I hope everyone is geared up for fhe coming week!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I hope everyone is geared up for fhe coming week!


 Way to go Meka!  I  hope you have a great week!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

I actually wore my full complement of makeup on Sunday.  I chose my *Chanel quint, Charming* and constructed a greyed purple & gold eye-look w/
*MAC Goes & Goes lipstick*.  I warmed Goes & Goes w/MAC lipglass in Narcissist because it seemed a bit flat.  I was pleased with the look overall.
I think I'm back in the saddle!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i think jeanius was the first release of pink cult...and repromote was with reel sexy...
> it would be great if they brought back RR!
> 
> i'm the same regarding the -10C limit, except that if it's too slushy and grey. or too windy. that's the absolute worst actually.
> ...


thank you for this...  good information!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I actually wore my full complement of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]makeup on Sunday.  I chose my *Chanel quint, Charming* and constructed a greyed purple & gold eye-look w/[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*MAC Goes & Goes lipstick*.  I warmed Goes & Goes w/MAC lipglass in Narcissist because it seemed a bit flat.  I was pleased with the look overall.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I think I'm back in the saddle!!!![/COLOR]


  Whoo hoo!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2015)

Today I'm wearing moisturizer, Sacha FixIt powder, a green and gold Avon eyeshadow duo in Gleaming Emerald (I used the gold under the browbone and it's quite powdery), Stila Make Me Blush without the gold overspray and NARS Jane lipstick


----------



## trungnghia1556 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this challenge!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   These colors are very flattering on you!!!  So pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

trungnghia1556 said:


> I'm looking forward to this challenge!






We're happy to have you join in with us!   Welcome If you have any questions about the challenge please feel free to ask!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  These colors are very flattering on you!!!  So pretty.  [/COLOR]


  You're so sweet [@]Medgal07[/@] :frenz:  I tend to withdraw when I'm having bad breakouts but this thread is helping me use more of my makeup!


----------



## katred (Mar 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I tend to withdraw when I'm having bad breakouts but this thread is helping me use more of my makeup!


  If you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have known you were having a breakout. I promise it's less obvious than you think. I love the colours you've been using!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2015)

katred said:


> If you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have known you were having a breakout. I promise it's less obvious than you think. I love the colours you've been using!


  Thanks very much, @katred


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I tend to withdraw when I'm having bad breakouts but this thread is helping me use more of my makeup!


    I'm so glad to hear that AWS!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so glad to hear that AWS!!!![/COLOR]


  :-D  I didn't do a different palette today, though. I used two singles (MAC Nocturnelle and Ardency Inn Royal pigment,meh), Guerlain Cils d'Enfer and on the lips I wore MAC Mystical with Royal on top


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey guys! I've been absent, but trying to do a different look everyday. I recently got a lot of eyeshadow so I'm having a hard time switching it up. Time to get back in the game this week. 

  Yesterday, I wore Clarins Garden Palette. It was pretty; won't be a "normal" everyday wear for me. Today, I wore Burberry Gold. (Thanks @awickedshape for help getting it!) I love this quad and already feel like I want to wear it all the time! I have some new Burberry singles and 2 new lmdb palettes so I should have an interesting week!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I'm all caught up.  I'm loving all of the looks and your creativity surrounding your palettes or lack there of.  Just make sure you're having fun.
> Monday was the last day of makeup for me this week.  I was makeup free from Tuesday through Friday because I was sick.  I've missed makeup and since I'm on the mend now, I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.  As far as makeup goes, there's nothing worse than having loads of new product and not being able to use it.  The best news of all is that spring is only 13 days away.


  Hope you're feeling better!!!! Yes, I want to test all the new things for longer than a day! The struggle is real!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey guys! I've been absent, but trying to do a different look everyday. I recently got a lot of eyeshadow so I'm having a hard time switching it up. Time to get back in the game this week.   Yesterday, I wore Clarins Garden Palette. It was pretty; won't be a "normal" everyday wear for me. Today, I wore Burberry Gold. (Thanks @awickedshape  for help getting it!) I love this quad and already feel like I want to wear it all the time! I have some new Burberry singles and 2 new lmdb palettes so I should have an interesting week!


  It's addictive lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hope you're feeling better!!!! Yes, I want to test all the new things for longer than a day! *The struggle is real! *


    I am feeling better, thanks!  Yes it is!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi MrsB.  Nice to see you.  I looked up that Clarins palette---it's gorgeous.  I love those pinks & greens!!!  I happen to love that Burberry Gold palette which I purchased at AWS's insistence
> and I'm so glad I did.  I have to force myself NOT to wear it because it's such an easy yet versatile palette that you can pair with any lip & cheek colors.
> 
> I am feeling better, thanks!  Yes it is!!!


  The Clarins is pretty! I love Pink and Green together!  Personal favs of mine in general. 




  And here is Burberry Today:


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> The Clarins is pretty! I love Pink and Green together!  Personal favs of mine in general.
> 
> And here is Burberry Today:


 Very nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> The Clarins is pretty! I love Pink and Green together!  Personal favs of mine in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    LOVE!!!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> LOVE!!!!!


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

It feels good to be back in full makeup again!!!
*EYES:*
UDPPAnti Aging Formula 
Tom Ford e/s Duo, *Ripe Plum*:
    Iridescent Opal (pink) to inner 2/3 lid 
    Burgundy Brown to lower lash line  outer 1/3 lid & crease, sheered through transition 
    EL Crystal Baby Powder Gelée to highlight brow 


*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, Meyon
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to facial high planes
Dior Blush Cannage Edition, My Lady *Pink Harmony 002*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural *03
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, *70*
Dior Rouge Dior, *Deauville *(Pink) 671


*NAILS:*

Dior *Darling *(pink) 653


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It feels good to be back in full makeup again!!!
> *EYES:*
> UDPPAnti Aging Formula
> Tom Ford e/s Duo, *Ripe Plum*:
> ...


  This is really pretty! I need to play with Ripe Plum soon! I like what you did with it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> This is really pretty! I need to play with Ripe Plum soon! I like what you did with it!


 Thank you MrsB.  I was inspired by this video, the link to which someone in the TF thread:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR39HzNUAzw


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]It feels good to be back in full makeup again!!![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPPAnti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford e/s Duo, *Ripe Plum*:[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    Iridescent Opal (pink) to inner 2/3 lid[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]              [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Burgundy Brown to lower lash line  outer 1/3 lid & crease, sheered through transition[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    EL Crystal Baby Powder Gelée to highlight brow [/COLOR]   [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, Meyon[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Luminous Praline*[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Banana Visage*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Estée Lauder[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Illum. Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby* (pale white pink) to facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Dior Blush Cannage Edition, My Lady *Pink Harmony 002*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, *70*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Dior Rouge Dior, *Deauville* (Pink) 671[/COLOR]    *[COLOR=0000FF]NAILS:[/COLOR]* [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Dior *Darling *(pink) 653[/COLOR]


  Oooh, hot!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oooh, hot!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:


  Yup!   [@]MrsBaine[/@], I wish I could do your Clarins look with Chanel Tisse Vénitien!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @MrsBaine, I wish I could do your Clarins look with Chanel Tisse Vénitien!


  I have Tisse Venitien and I got a _similiar _look with it. I used UD Naked as a transition color, the pink in the quad over the inner and middle half of the eye, into the crease, and the medium green on the outer corner and into the outer part of the crease. Then the dark green just in the outer V. If I can get a minute alone tonight, I'll try it.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I have Tisse Venitien and I got a _similiar _look with it. I used UD Naked as a transition color, the pink in the quad over the inner and middle half of the eye, into the crease, and the medium green on the outer corner and into the outer part of the crease. Then the dark green just in the outer V. If I can get a minute alone tonight, I'll try it.


  Excellent! I hope to copy it somewhat lol I had planned to do a similar look some time ago and ended up using the pink under the browbone. IDEK what I was doing lol


----------



## katred (Mar 10, 2015)

@Medgal07 and @MrsBaine WOW. Both of you look so amazing! Inspired by your looks for sure.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's not fair! I'm not sure though. We had the collection only in Selfridges and I forgot about the release. I checked the website maybe 4 hours after the launch and Stavros was the only lipstick that was missing. The second shade that sold out (Liam, I believe), sold out a week later. So the interest was not that big. I don't think that one of the most unusual shades would sell out in just a few hours. I also haven't seen anyone from the UK on specktra, who has both it. They did have a tester in Selfridges though..


   Hi Hun I got stavros  I got it from USA but it's still there ATM  I be having it posted soon to me  Just waiting on a few more items I think to make it worth sending over ))))  Then my mate will post  I cannot wait all three boys  I have jullian here that it  I wanted more but I so cannot justify over 70 pounds for three 78 to be exact then £5 shipping over £80 for three minis And I paid what 21? A lippy  which was just over 60.00 pounds  I felt better doing that and I got the case  Where as I heard some girls didn't  Weird that I think we always miss out in the uk


----------



## aradhana (Mar 10, 2015)

Mrs baine, medgal and aws...love the pics you are posting.   I feel inspired to pull out a fun palette tomorrow, but in all likelihood I will use neutral ones till the weekend. I think some offbeat eye shadows might eventually make it into my office repertoire, but at the moment I'm still struggling to make it to work on time. I mean I arrive, but it takes everything out of me, such that if I throw in a complicated eye look, everything will go haywire! I dunno, maybe I could manage a nars duo...?  I actually placed a sephora order last night right before bed...Four lip products. Four! (I thought for some reason I only bought three until I looked at my order confirmation this morning.) Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

katred said:


> @Medgal07 and @MrsBaine WOW. Both of you look so amazing! Inspired by your looks for sure.
> Thanks Katred!  I figured if you can take a selfie everyday I could at least make an effort for once a week
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you Aradhana!
   Totally understand about the work makeup----it shouldn't be stressful.  Keep doing what works best for you!
   Which lippies did you get???


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2015)

So I thought I was doing a good job of keeping a list of what I was wearing and do a month end post.  *shakes head* NOPE!  So I'm just going to start fresh and jump in.  I'm going to try and go back and look at the previous post I missed b/c well, I hate feeling like I missed something.  LOL 

Last weeks eye looks, don't count. I don't know what I was doing, they didn't work.  And I can't quite remember what I wore.

  Monday.  LOVED it, I ended up using two palettes. 

  FACE:
Ex1 mineral powder
  MUD brown (orange/red corrector)
Ex1 d300 concealer
  set with NARS LRP
  Blush: I don't remeber, but I need a fleshtone colored blush, any suggestions? I bet peach would have looked good too.  I might try it again to see. 
  Eyes: Nars St Paul De-Vence and Maya Mia.  I wore the left side of the Nars palette on my lid (light peachy color) and the brown color in the crease.  So then I put deep brown from Maya Mia in the corner, and Sienna in the crease.
  Lips: Nars Liguira.  I think it's a great woc nude.  It's not a my lip but better but it is the same color of my skin, so it's a monotone look. 

  If anyone has any rec's for a nude tone blush lemme know.

  I'm frustrated, mid applying for a job, I press submit to go to the next screen, and it was empty, nothing.  Now the job is no longer listed.  UGH...


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 11, 2015)

Today, I did Gucci's Rose Quartz. It's similiar in tone to UD Naked 3, but less sparkly, which I like. 




  Eyes: 
  Rose Quartz
  Mally Beauty Pencil in Penny (I think) 
  Guerlain Maxi lash mascara

  Face Color: 
  Chanel Plum Attraction Blush 
  Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight highlighter

  Lips: 
  Burberry Camelia Pink lipstick
  Tom Ford Rose Crush gloss

  Base: 
  CT Wonderglow
  GA Luminous Silk foundation #9
  CT Concealer pen #6
  YSL Touche Eclat Pen- Honey #5
  Hourglass Dim Light for setting foundation


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 11, 2015)

aradhana said:


> I actually placed a sephora order last night right before bed...Four lip products. Four! (I thought for some reason I only bought three until I looked at my order confirmation this morning.) Lol


  Thank you! I've found that my brushes make a difference in application time. Doing my makeup is the only time I have to myself all day; everyone is out of the house, and I can just sit and be with my own thoughts.  My eyes aren't taking a lot of time; I also use a lot of quads, so the guesswork is completely out of it. You can do it!!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I had planned to do a similar look some time ago and ended up using the pink under the browbone. IDEK what I was doing lol


  I got completely caught up last night and didn't get to do it. I'll make another attempt either today or tomorrow.  I want to believe it's possible!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I thought I was doing a good job of keeping a list of what I was wearing and do a month end post.  *shakes head* NOPE!  So I'm just going to start fresh and jump in.  I'm going to try and go back and look at the previous post I missed b/c well, I hate feeling like I missed something.  LOL
> 
> Last weeks eye looks, don't count. I don't know what I was doing, they didn't work.  And I can't quite remember what I wore.
> 
> ...


 Awww Pretty---I'm so sorry things are a tad rough right now.  I'm glad you decided to hit reset/reboot and start fresh.  

   The only blush that I could think of was MAC *Pressed Amber*(mélange, nude, beige, etc)---that was my go-to toned down nudish blush when I wore a traditional 
   smokey eye.  I checked my inventory document & found MAC *Alpine Bronze *(Mid-tone Caramel), *Barefaced* (Mid-tone Warm Nude) and *Bareness *(Rosy Beige).
   I don't know if you have any of those in your stash.

   Hang in there.  Good luck w/your job search.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Thank you! I've found that my brushes make a difference in application time. Doing my makeup is the only time I have to myself all day; everyone is out of the house, and I can just sit and be with my own thoughts.  My eyes aren't taking a lot of time; I also use a lot of quads, so the guesswork is completely out of it. You can do it!!!!


  I'm the worse at getting ready at any time and have to make allowances for my slow pace.  I hate rushing.  I agree that quads & palettes in general make eye looks 
  easier-----I run short in the creativity department and need all the help I can get.


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love the absolute softness of this look---it's just fresh & pretty.
> 
> I'm the worse at getting ready at any time and have to make allowances for my slow pace.  I hate rushing.  I agree that quads & palettes in general make eye looks
> easier-----I run short in the creativity department and need all the help I can get.


  Thanks @Medgal07! I had coaching from a friend on this one! Pink colors don't come naturally to me, so I had to figure out what would work together. I absolutely love Rose Quartz. I will play with it a bit more after the challenge, but so far it's a win for me. The pigmentation is so nice and the colors go really well together. I did have to add a darker crease color, but that happens alot with my quads. 

  I shy away from Palettes too because of this. I did recently get a couple new palettes and have tried to play with them at night so I know the combinations that will work for me. Or, I'll quickly hand swatch to see if the colors go well together.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 11, 2015)

aradhana said:


> Mrs baine, medgal and aws...love the pics you are posting.   I feel inspired to pull out a fun palette tomorrow, but in all likelihood I will use neutral ones till the weekend. I think some offbeat eye shadows might eventually make it into my office repertoire, but at the moment I'm still struggling to make it to work on time. I mean I arrive, but it takes everything out of me, such that if I throw in a complicated eye look, everything will go haywire! I dunno, maybe I could manage a nars duo...?  I actually placed a sephora order last night right before bed...Four lip products. Four! (I thought for some reason I only bought three until I looked at my order confirmation this morning.) Lol


  I just placed a Macy's pick-up order for some liquid lipsticks and I was SHOCKED to see the confirmation e-mail. I thought I had ordered three and got four too! We have a sickness y'all. Adding to that I blacked out and bought the Nordstrom Neutrals MAC eye palette (for the theme, after all - it's palette month! Yeah, YEAH, that's why!)


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I got completely caught up last night and didn't get to do it. I'll make another attempt either today or tomorrow.  I want to believe it's possible!


  I really will try it. Soon lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2015)

Well, I wore this palette twice recently but it was at the end of February so I hope it's ok. I wore YSL couture palette no.9 and NARS Audrey Audacious lipstick over a balm. These Audacious lipsticks are the stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And a wonky shoe pic


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Today, I did Gucci's Rose Quartz. It's similiar in tone to UD Naked 3, but less sparkly, which I like.
> 
> Eyes:  Rose Quartz Mally Beauty Pencil in Penny (I think)  Guerlain Maxi lash mascara  Face Color:  Chanel Plum Attraction Blush  Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight highlighter  Lips:  Burberry Camelia Pink lipstick Tom Ford Rose Crush gloss  Base:  CT Wonderglow GA Luminous Silk foundation #9 CT Concealer pen #6 YSL Touche Eclat Pen- Honey #5 Hourglass Dim Light for setting foundation


  That lip combo is so pretty on you!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That lip combo is so pretty on you!


thank you!!! Its a pretty pink!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Thanks @Medgal07! I had coaching from a friend on this one! Pink colors don't come naturally to me, so I had to figure out what would work together. I absolutely love Rose Quartz. I will play with it a bit more after the challenge, but so far it's a win for me. The pigmentation is so nice and the colors go really well together. I did have to add a darker crease color, but that happens alot with my quads.
> 
> I shy away from Palettes too because of this. I did recently get a couple new palettes and have tried to play with them at night so I know the combinations that will work for me. Or, I'll quickly hand swatch to see if the colors go well together.
> When our challenge is over I'd like to experiment with single color looks.  I need to do some research first though.
> ...


   I love this AWS.....especially that flirty eye look



Very pretty!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]When our challenge is over I'd like to experiment with single color looks.  I need to do some research first though.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  :lol:   I beg to differ Sage!  It's not our fault that some of these _products_ are aggressive.  Some of these things just force their way into my life.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                              This is the only circumstance in which I feel I'm the victim![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I love this AWS.....especially that flirty eye look[/COLOR]retty: [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks!  It must be the mascara lol I forgot to add that I'm wearing Cils d'Enfer


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)

Great info ladies


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

misskaine said:


> Great info ladies






 MissKaine.  Feel free to join us at any time!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 12, 2015)

Today I'm wearing Chanel Tisse Rivoli, Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara, Burberry's Gold Glow highlighter and Charlotte Tilbury Hepburn Honey lipstick


----------



## aradhana (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I've only used TV one time.  Chanel has a video tutorial on there web site using TV but your description for a look w/it sounds really lovely MrsB!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   This could be a contender for me for St Patrick's Day![/COLOR]     :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You're so cute AWS!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Katred!  I figured if you can take a selfie everyday I could at least make an effort for once a week [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Aradhana![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Totally understand about the work makeup----it shouldn't be stressful.  Keep doing what works best for you![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Which lippies did you get???[/COLOR]


  I got 4 Kat von d lipsticks: outlaw, vampira, cathedral and Lolita. Outlaw is the liquid formula. I wasn't planning to get vampira in this purchase, but I guess I never took it out of my basket?! 





Prettypackages said:


> So I thought I was doing a good job of keeping a list of what I was wearing and do a month end post.  *shakes head* NOPE!  So I'm just going to start fresh and jump in.  I'm going to try and go back and look at the previous post I missed b/c well, I hate feeling like I missed something.  LOL    Last weeks eye looks, don't count. I don't know what I was doing, they didn't work.  And I can't quite remember what I wore.  Monday.  LOVED it, I ended up using two palettes.   FACE:  Ex1 mineral powder MUD brown (orange/red corrector)  Ex1 d300 concealer set with NARS LRP Blush: I don't remeber, but I need a fleshtone colored blush, any suggestions? I bet peach would have looked good too.  I might try it again to see.  Eyes: Nars St Paul De-Vence and Maya Mia.  I wore the left side of the Nars palette on my lid (light peachy color) and the brown color in the crease.  So then I put deep brown from Maya Mia in the corner, and Sienna in the crease. Lips: Nars Liguira.  I think it's a great woc nude.  It's not a my lip but better but it is the same color of my skin, so it's a monotone look.   If anyone has any rec's for a nude tone blush lemme know.  I'm frustrated, mid applying for a job, I press submit to go to the next screen, and it was empty, nothing.  Now the job is no longer listed.  UGH...


 The monochromatic look sounds pretty. I was feeling curious about the new nars stuff but Karen's review left me worried it might not work on our skin tones. Glad that's not so!!!  For fleshtone/peachy blushes try mocha, coppertone or gingerly. From nars i like madly.   





MrsBaine said:


> Thank you! I've found that my brushes make a difference in application time. Doing my makeup is the only time I have to myself all day; everyone is out of the house, and I can just sit and be with my own thoughts.  My eyes aren't taking a lot of time; I also use a lot of quads, so the guesswork is completely out of it. You can do it!!!!


 Thanks mrs baine, I did it! I ended up wearing a neutral palette after all : mac's mickey contractor palette with smolder eye kohl. I paired it up with enough said and stark naked blushes, and wore plum lip liner with kinda sexy lipstick.  





sagehen said:


> I just placed a Macy's pick-up order for some liquid lipsticks and I was SHOCKED to see the confirmation e-mail. I thought I had ordered three and got four too! We have a sickness y'all. Adding to that I blacked out and bought the Nordstrom Neutrals MAC eye palette (for the theme, after all - it's palette month! Yeah, YEAH, that's why!)


  Yes, we have a sickness! But it's fun? 


awickedshape said:


> Well, I wore this palette twice recently but it was at the end of February so I hope it's ok. I wore YSL couture palette no.9 and NARS Audrey Audacious lipstick over a balm. These Audacious lipsticks are the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very cute pic!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 12, 2015)

aradhana said:


> I got 4 Kat von d lipsticks: outlaw, vampira, cathedral and Lolita. Outlaw is the liquid formula. I wasn't planning to get vampira in this purchase, but I guess I never took it out of my basket?! The monochromatic look sounds pretty. I was feeling curious about the new nars stuff but Karen's review left me worried it might not work on our skin tones. Glad that's not so!!!  For fleshtone/peachy blushes try mocha, coppertone or gingerly. From nars i like madly.  Thanks mrs baine, I did it! I ended up wearing a neutral palette after all : mac's mickey contractor palette with smolder eye kohl. I paired it up with enough said and stark naked blushes, and wore plum lip liner with kinda sexy lipstick. Yes, we have a sickness! But it's fun?  Very cute pic!


  That MC/Smolder look sounds good!  Thanks, [@]aradhana[/@]


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 12, 2015)

I did the TF Duo today in Ripe Plum. I've tried it a couple times last month and it just wasn't doing it for me. After suggestions from the Tom Ford thread, I bought the primer (which I love), so we'll see if the wear time is better today. I have little hope on it. 













  Face: 
  Girogio armani CC Cream #6
  Hourglass Dim Light 
  Charlotte Tilbury Retoucher #6
  YSL Touche Eclat Pen Honey #5
  Guerlain 4 Seasons Bronzer #5
  Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight highlighter

  Eyes: 
  TF Duo Riped Plum
  UD Naked (Transition) 
  Burberry Almond (Crease) 
  LMDB - some blue color that is nameless in the palette. Used in the outer V. 
  Gucci Eyeliner Midnight Blue
  Gucci Mascara

  Lips: 
  Charlotte Tilbury Lip Cheat- Pillow Talk
  Bite Beauty LE Lip Lab 002


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I did the TF Duo today in Ripe Plum. I've tried it a couple times last month and it just wasn't doing it for me. After suggestions from the Tom Ford thread, I bought the primer (which I love), so we'll see if the wear time is better today. I have little hope on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  MrsB I like the colors that you used here, and the lip color is beautiful! 
   I often use a primer _and_ a MAC paint pot or cream shadow as a base...primairly out of habit, but perhaps that explains the GREAT result that I got with Ripe Plum.  
   I think I started that practice from watching makeup tutorials and it just stuck.  I also swear by my MAC 215 brush for its ability to pick up product, and its shape fits my    
   eyelids perfectly.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Love the combo here AWS[/COLOR]retty:


  Thank you[@]Medgal07[/@]!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you@Medgal07!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

*Thursday's Makeup*
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC Paint Pot, *Quite natural*
Tom Ford e/s Quad, *Nude Dip*:
    Golden Champagne to the inner 2/3 lid        
    Warm Dark Brown to outer 1/3 lis, crease & lower lash line 
    Medium Dark Taupe to transition  
    Rosy Copper to highlight brow & inner corners
MAC *Dip Down* to line upper water line        
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Espresso *(Brown) to waterline


*FACE:*
Algenist Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain *Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Kevyn Aucoin *Starlight* (Rose gold) highlighter to facial high planes

Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Malice* (Luminous Apricot) *71*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03 to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel *Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Orange Fougueux* (Dark Orange) *04*



*NAILS:*

 Dior *Spring* (Mauve) 798


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=0000FF]Thursday's Makeup[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Paint Pot, *Quite natural*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford e/s Quad, *Nude Dip*:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    Golden Champagne to the inner 2/3 lid        [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Warm Dark Brown to outer 1/3 lis, crease & lower lash line [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    Medium Dark Taupe to transition  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    Rosy Copper to highlight brow & inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Dip Down* to line upper water line       [/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Espresso* (Brown) to waterline[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Algenist Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, Meyon*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Luminous Praline*[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Banana Visage*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Kevyn Aucoin *Starlight* (Rose gold) highlighter[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to facial high planes[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Malice* (Luminous Apricot) *71*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Brunette Natural*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] 03 to set[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Orange Intense,* Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Orange Fougueux* (Dark Orange) *04*[/COLOR]      *[COLOR=0000FF]NAILS:[/COLOR]* [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Dior *Spring* (Mauve) 798[/COLOR] [/COLOR]


  Sounds good! I'll have to look up those lip products.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello ladies, today I'm wearing makeup for the first time this week but I've been following the thread and I saw some beautiful looks!

Face:
Dior Pore Minimizer
  D&G Perfect Luminous Liquid Foundation 78
  Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer Chantilly
  MAC Prep + Prime Highlighter Light Boost
  Guerlain Terracotta Blush Sunny Pink
  MAC Corol
  MAC Soft&Gentle
  D&G Tan
  MAC Fix+

  Eyes:
UDPP
  MAC Let's skate on the whole lid 
  Charlotte Tilbury Dark Pearl lined around the eyes 
  Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette - Marzipan in the inner corner
  Chanel Le Volume

  Eyebrows: 
  ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe
  ABH clear brow gel

  Lips:
  Guerlain Rouge G Gabrielle
  MAC Glass Slipper


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 13, 2015)

TGIF! I decided I wanted to wear a strong red lip so I'm pretty neutral. I used  the LMdB a Fashion palette.   Eyes:  Lmdb fashion palette Charlotte tilbury Barbarella brown rock n kohl Guerlain maxi lash   Face:  Giorgio Armani CC cream #7 Hourglass ambient lighting powder in Dim to set Tom ford Stoked blush Kevyn Aucoin SpCandlelight blush  Lips:  Chanel coco rouge Gabrielle lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies, today I'm wearing makeup for the first time this week but I've been following the thread and I saw some beautiful looks!
> 
> Face:
> Dior Pore Minimizer
> ...


    I LOVE your red lips MrsB-----BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Friday's Makeup*
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
GIORGIO ARMANI EYE TINTS, *Meniut* (Deep Navy) *#2* as a base
Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow *Fascination (41)*:

     Medium Blue to lid        
    Deep Blue to crease & lower lash line 
    Luminous Aqua to transition  
    Pale White Blue to highlight brow & inner corners
MAC Black Track to line upper water line        
MAC fascination to waterline to waterline


*FACE:*
Algenist Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain *Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Gold* (Bright Gold) to facial high planes

MAC Mineralize Blush, *Warm Soul *(Midtone Beige w/ Gold Pearl) 
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03 to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC *Chestnut* (Rich Chocolate Brown) Lip Pencil
MAC *Fluff lipstick (*Neutral Dark Tan)
MAC *Oh Bab*y (Golden bronze with sparkling glitter) lip glass



*NAILS:*

 Dior *Spring* (Mauve) 798


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is still up for green eyeshadow looks this coming Tuesday for St. Paddy's Day! I am hoping to pair my green eye look with a red lip.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is still up for *green eyeshadow* looks this coming* Tuesday for St. Paddy's Day! *I am hoping to pair my green eye look with a red lip.


 Hey Shars!  I'm all set for Tuesday!  I was thinking orange/peach w/my olive green but It'll have to be after my routine dental cleaning.


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Shars!  I'm all set for Tuesday!  I was thinking orange/peach w/my olive green but It'll have to be after my routine dental cleaning.


  I thought about orange or peach too but I haven't been wearing my reds since we started the lip challenge lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I thought about orange or peach too but I haven't been wearing my reds since we started the lip challenge lol.


  Red is a GREAT choice Shars.  I'm wearing an olive green top & brown leather leggings and that just begs for orange!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Red is a GREAT choice Shars.  I'm wearing an olive green top & brown leather leggings and that just begs for orange!!!


  Yes I can soo see it. Orange will be great with the brown! I didn't even think about clothes lol. I usually end up grabbing the least wrinkled items (so bad lol) so I don't have to do much ironing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Saturday's Makeup*
*Friday's Makeup*
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC paint Pot,* Quite Natural *as a base
Dior 3 Colors Smoky Eye Palette *Smoky Khaki (481)*
Soft Golden Khaki to entire lid        

      Dark Khaki to crease & lower lash line 
     Sparkling Khaki to highlight brow 7 inner corners 
MAC Black Track to line upper water line        
Chanel Eyeliner *Khaki* Précieux  (Khaki with Bronze Tint) to waterline


*FACE:*
Algenist Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*
Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation, *80 Beige* YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Estée Lauder* Bronze Goddess Illum Powder Gelée *to facial high planes

Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush,* Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange)
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03 to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Chanel *Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Geneva* 48 (coral-orange)



*NAILS:*

 Dior *Golden Light *(Shear Gold)


*ETC:  Corrected a typo*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes I can soo see it. Orange will be great with the brown! I didn't even think about clothes lol. I usually end up grabbing the least wrinkled items (so bad lol) *so I don't have to do much ironing.*






Sounds good to me.


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *Sauurday's Makeup*
> *Friday's Makeup*
> *EYES:*
> UDPP Anti Aging Formula
> ...


  How did you like the EL Powder Gelee yesteday Meddy?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is still up for green eyeshadow looks this coming Tuesday for St. Paddy's Day! I am hoping to pair my green eye look with a red lip.


  I'm still thinking of a lip colour to go with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> How did you like the EL Powder Gelee yesteday Meddy?


   It's definitely not the same formula as the EL Gelées of old, but it definitely renders a lovely sheen.  It started to fade after 5 hours-----the originals lasted as long as 12 hours.
   Not a home run, but not a complete disaster either.  I'll use to set some of my cream highlighters.  I think that will improve its wear-time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm still thinking of a lip colour to go with it.


 You can always go nude AWS.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You can always go nude AWS.[/COLOR]


  Naughty! Lol  My Antoinette RC is supposed to be coming tomorrow as well.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 16, 2015)

I managed a face that meets our challenge today!  FACE: NYX Photo-Loving Primer CG Queen 3-in-1 Outlast foundation, Golden Honey, Warm Caramel around perimeter of face only Black Opal Oil Absorbing powder to set NYX wand concealer, Chestnut (I think), on PIH  LIPS: ABH liquid lipstick, Vintage (love this formulation - less drying than Stila and Sephora brands)  EYES: Sephora 12-hour waterproof brow pencil, Midnight Brown WnW Fergie primer TF Chocolate Bar palette, Candied Violet on lid, Milk Chocolate in crease, White Chocolate on browbone NYX Slide on Pencil, Jet Black, top lash line only CG LashBlast Fusion mascara, Very Black


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's definitely not the same formula as the EL Gelées of old, but it definitely renders a lovely sheen.  It started to fade after 5 hours-----the originals lasted as long as 12 hours.
> Not a home run, but not a complete disaster either.  I'll use to set some of my cream highlighters.  I think that will improve its wear-time.


  Ah okay. Thanks for letting me know. I think I'm still going to get it, you know, for science lol. Our angel saved me one but I have to make up my mind lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> My Antoinette RC is supposed to be coming tomorrow as well.







 That's perfect!  I can't wait to hear what you think of Antoinette.  I need more HE nudes!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ah okay. Thanks for letting me know. I think I'm still going to get it, you know, for science lol. Our angel saved me one but I have to make up my mind lol.


    I don't regret getting it Shars.  It's just a lot more subtle than most of my other highlighters and you know---
   sometimes there's an occasion for subtle.  I'm sure I'lll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't regret getting it Shars.  It's just a lot more subtle than most of my other highlighters and you know---
> *sometimes there's an occasion for subtle.  *I'm sure I'lll get a lot of use out of it.


  That is true! I call it sophisticated glow lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is true! I call it *sophisticated glow* lol.


    YES!!!  I like that!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

Well.  I used all the shades in Chanel's Tisse Vénitien today. I forgot I was supposed to copy MrsBaines' look and went HAM on a wing instead lol Also used my new Cargo HD pressed powder,  MAC Ample Pink lipglass and a MAC mascara sample (meh).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  EDIT I wore MAC Richer, Lusher Creemsheen glass last week and decided to check my lipglasses so I could finally throw them out instead of holding onto them sentimentally.   I wore Fabulously Fabi lipglass with Armani's Shadow eye tint last week and today I used AP lipglass, both over balm, and had no real issues.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They used to feel so tacky and a weird line used to develop along my inner lips... I'm still going to try 'em and toss 'em, though, because they're old.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/5-ways-to-wear-green-for-st-patricks-day-113822510068.html


----------



## Anneri (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello ladies, sorry for being MIA for so long! I was sick with the flu that I just read silently for ages! You did so many beautiful looks! In conclusion I haven't worn as much Makeup as I'd liked and haven't made much progress with my palettes! At least I did a Saint Patrick's mani today!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF] That's perfect!  I can't wait to hear what you think of Antoinette.  I need more HE nudes!!![/COLOR]


   Not sure how I feel about Toni yet, Medgal. It may be 'like', but not 'love'.   Julia looks intriguing but I'm not sure I want to try her because she. .. *it* lol might be pinky on me. I'm not sure I'll bother with Dior Paname if it's close to Beige Felin.  Hmmmmm


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies, sorry for being MIA for so long! I was sick with the flu that I just read silently for ages! You did so many beautiful looks! In conclusion I haven't worn as much Makeup as I'd liked and haven't made much progress with my palettes! At least I did a Saint Patrick's mani today!


  Ooooh, fancy!


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  So pretty! What did you use to do the swirl/marble effect? I really like the gold flecks too. Hope you're feeling better and make a full recovery soon!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> So pretty! What did you use to do the swirl/marble effect? I really like the gold flecks too. Hope you're feeling better and make a full recovery soon!


  Thank you Shars! You start by painting a base colour on a piece of clingfilm or something similar. Then paint a Vertical line in another color and a horizontal line in a third color over the wet polish and swirl a toothstick through it in a circular motion. Let it dry for about an hour, lift it with your tweezers and place the whole thing on your nail. Cut of excess pieces and clean up around your cuticles with a brush dipped in acetone. Put some topcoat over it and You're done!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 17, 2015)

i forgot it was st patrick's day today! so no green...

  but, i did wear an eyeshadow palette - smash box photo op trio in 'litho'. it was my first foray into smashbox for a long time. previously i had tried a gel liner and was allergic, but that was years ago...
  i was quite impressed with the trio - the shadows are very pigmented and stayed put all day!

  i like everybody's green looks...thanks for posting the how-to on the manicure anneri - i never realized it was that  simple! it turned out nicely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hmmmmm


   Oh wow. 



 I thought she was promising!   The hunt goes on.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Lovely look for St Patricks DAY AWS!!!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Beautiful mani Anneri!!!!  I hope you're feeling better!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Oh wow.[/COLOR] :shock: [COLOR=0000FF] I thought she was promising!   The hunt goes on.[/COLOR]


  Thank you very much [@]Medgal07[/@]! I really enjoyed the look today. Hubby, too lol   I think Antoinette will grow on me, perhaps I was expecting a little more terracotta type shade. The formula was very good! Going by online images and so few (if any) WoC swatches can be hard.  What look did you do today?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

*St Patrick's Day Makeup*
I'd like to do this look again because I abbreviated it a bit because I had a dental cleaning this afternoon.
I used an eyeshadow palette that I've had for nearly two months, but never used before, and I LOVE it.

*EYES:*
 UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
 MAC Paint Pot, *Quite natural*
Guerlain Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* Palette ( I only used 3 of the shadows)
             Deep Olive Green to lids      
             Mid-toned Bronze to crease, lower lash line and sheered through transition
             Pale Yellow to highlight brow       
MAC *Blacktrack* to line upper lash line        
Chanel Eyeliner *Khaki* Précieux  (Khaki with Bronze Tint) to waterline
 
*FACE:*
Chanel, Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne) to facial high planes
Dior Blush Cannage Edition, *My Lady Palette Blush 007 *(Peach) 
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03 to set
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
 Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC *Entertain Me* (Bright Orange) Lip Liner  
MAC *Fashion City* (Neutral coral with pink, Sheen Supreme)     

*NAILS:*
Chanel Alchimie (Golden Khaki) 591


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=006400]*St Patrick's Day Makeup*[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]I'd like to do this look again because I abbreviated it a bit because I had a dental cleaning this afternoon.[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]I used an eyeshadow palette that I've had for nearly two months, but never used before, and I LOVE it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=006400]*EYES:*[COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] UDPP Anti Aging Formula [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] MAC Paint Pot, *Quite natural*[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]Guerlain Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* Palette ( I only used 3 of the shadows)[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]             Deep Olive Green to lids      [/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]             Mid-toned Bronze to crease, lower lash line and sheered through transition[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]             Pale Yellow to highlight brow       [/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]MAC *Blacktrack* to line upper lash line        [/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]Chanel Eyeliner *Khaki* Précieux  (Khaki with Bronze Tint) to waterline[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]  [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]Chanel, Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base*[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Heat Wave* (Pale Gold Champagne) to facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]Dior Blush Cannage Edition, *My Lady Palette Blush 007 *(Peach) [/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03 to set[COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray[COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]*LIPS:*[COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] MAC *Entertain Me* (Bright Orange) Lip Liner  [/COLOR] [COLOR=006400]MAC *Fashion City* (Neutral coral with pink, Sheen Supreme)       [COLOR=181818]*NAILS:*[/COLOR]  Chanel Alchimie (Golden Khaki) 591[/COLOR]


   Ooh, olive, bronze, gold, sounds lovely!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 





 Monday.  LOVED it, I ended up using two palettes. 

 FACE:
Ex1 mineral powder
 MUD brown (orange/red corrector)
Ex1 d300 concealer
 set with NARS LRP
  Blush: I don't remeber, but I need a fleshtone colored blush, any suggestions? I bet peach would have looked good too.  I might try it again to see. 
 Eyes: Nars St Paul De-Vence and Maya Mia.  I wore the left side of the Nars palette on my lid (light peachy color) and the brown color in the crease.  So then I put deep brown from Maya Mia in the corner, and Sienna in the crease.
 Lips: Nars Liguira.  I think it's a great woc nude.  It's not a my lip but better but it is the same color of my skin, so it's a monotone look. 

 If anyone has any rec's for a nude tone blush lemme know.

 I'm frustrated, mid applying for a job, I press submit to go to the next screen, and it was empty, nothing.  Now the job is no longer listed.  UGH...



  ok I was so excited to show you all pics from this look, but they are not saturated enough.   Katred, you have to tell me your tricks of taking good makeup selfies...   I tried all last week to get this post in, but was having some computer issues.  I just logged off and didn't come back.  LOL  I had a nasty malware that I had to figure out how to go in and remove b/c nothing else was working.  I thought I uninstalled it, and it was still popping up.    Ok here are the pics for now.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I have no idea how to turn them right side up.  As you can see, you can't really see anything. LOL   But I loved the look regardless.    Totally missed green today, but I have new glasses that are like the Tiffany blue and black and someone said it's green, so it counts.(not really the doc doesn't know his colors)  LOL  I also had on a green shirt, totally by accident.  No, for real.      Ok, I'm off to get caught up.     Medgal,loving, the olive, gold bronze...  loving it!  Anneri, I'm glad you are feeling better!!   the flu sucks! I love that mani.  Did you marble it yourself? OK, saw the instructions..  that's pretty cool.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Monday.  LOVED it, I ended up using two palettes.
> 
> FACE:
> 
> ...


looks nice! is it the look you did with the new nars stuff?

  your photos look very crisp. i wouldn't mind knowing everybody's photo tips...i usually take mine with my phone or laptop, and they are usually quite fuzzy!


  my sephora order arrived today, and i love all four lipsticks that i purchased, including gothica, the one i forgot to take out of my basket before checking out! actually i like it best out of the four.

  it's very flattering, which i'm glad because i was searching high and low for woc swatches of this particular shade. i saw one - charisma's blog, but i don't think it photographs well. it's a very yellow copper-bronze, with silver glitter. if not for the huge amount of glitter i could almost wear it to work.

  can we wear green tomorrow too, so that i can catch up with you ladies?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Ooh, olive, bronze, gold, sounds lovely!


   Thanks AWS!!!  I can't wait to wear this e/s palette again next month!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

aradhana said:


> looks nice! is it the look you did with the new nars stuff?
> 
> your photos look very crisp. i wouldn't mind knowing everybody's photo tips...i usually take mine with my phone or laptop, and they are usually quite fuzzy!
> 
> ...


  Of course! I could wear green eyeshadow everyday lol.


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

For my eye look today, I chose my beloved Bare Minerals Ready Eyeshadow quad called "The Wild Thing". I used the lime greenish/chartreuse colour called "Icon" in the centre of my lid and then the iridescent baby blue/green colour called "Sensational" in the first third of my eye. I wanted a deep green to contour my outer V and as a crease colour and first tried a dark green from my Lorac Little Lace Palette called Ravish but it wasn't dark enough. So I then grabbed a LE Sleek palette I have called Sparkle 2 and the green there did the job. I then darkened it slightly with a random black eyeshadow from another palette. I really liked the look. I lined my upper water line with the Kat Von D black Tattoo Liner and the bottom with a Marc Jacobs Highliner Gel Crayon in O(vert). I also opened a sample sized mascara by Benefit - the "They're Real" one and it was okay.

  For face, I've been using and loving this Revlon ColorStay Mineral Mousse foundation in Deepest. It has SPF20 and gives me medium coverage but can be buildable. It also stays matte longer than any other foundation I have. They don't seem to be make it any more but I've found a seller on Amazon and will buy another 2 tubes for sure. 

  For lips, I used MAC's Mac Red which I have not used in the longest while but still love and pulled together everything with MAC's Seduced at Sea Extra Dimension Blush because it's a very subtle blush and I didn't want too much else going on with the bright lips and eyes. I took some selfies but I am so not trained in selfie-ism. I couldn't catch the eyeshadow colours - granted I was sneaking trying to take selfies at my desk without anyone noticing.

  Hope everyone had a great and lucky St. Paddy's today!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Monday.  LOVED it, I ended up using two palettes.
> 
> FACE:
> 
> ...


  Thanks Pretty.  I used an E?S palette to which T gave an F and I love this freaking palette.  I'm just glad I used my own instincts about it.  If I listened to her I would 
   have missed out on it.

   I love, love love the softness of the  look you constructed, and the lipstick is PERFECT!!!!  Your eyes look sultry---LOVE the look!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> For my eye look today, I chose my beloved Bare Minerals Ready Eyeshadow quad called "The Wild Thing". I used the lime greenish/chartreuse colour called "Icon" in the centre of my lid and then the iridescent baby blue/green colour called "Sensational" in the first third of my eye. I wanted a deep green to contour my outer V and as a crease colour and first tried a dark green from my Lorac Little Lace Palette called Ravish but it wasn't dark enough. So I then grabbed a LE Sleek palette I have called Sparkle 2 and the green there did the job. I then darkened it slightly with a random black eyeshadow from another palette. I really liked the look. I lined my upper water line with the Kat Von D black Tattoo Liner and the bottom with a Marc Jacobs Highliner Gel Crayon in O(vert). I also opened a sample sized mascara by Benefit - the "They're Real" one and it was okay.
> 
> For face, I've been using and loving this Revlon ColorStay Mineral Mousse foundation in Deepest. It has SPF20 and gives me medium coverage but can be buildable. It also stays matte longer than any other foundation I have. They don't seem to be make it any more but I've found a seller on Amazon and will buy another 2 tubes for sure.
> 
> ...


  Your look sounds AMAZING Shars!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Your look sounds AMAZING Shars!!!


  Thanks! I had fun putting my makeup on today. I love how yours sounds too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Pretty.  I used an E?S palette to which T gave an F and I love this freaking palette.  I'm just glad I used my own instincts about it.  If I listened to her I would
> have missed out on it.
> 
> I love, love love the softness of the  look you constructed, and the lipstick is PERFECT!!!!  Your eyes look sultry---LOVE the look!!!!


  Awww thank you!  I loved it so much, I can't wait to wear it again. 
I also ignore T now.  ALWAYS.  I look at swatches, but don't pay attn to reviews.  I would've missed so much stuff based on her dark/light skin recs.  You're no artist, you don't know what's going to work. 



  This past weekend I ended up wearing Fix on Drama all weekend.  I didn't mind, this is freaking gorgeous.  But I didn't put together my looks and had to use what I had when I was out and about.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2015)

This LM Eye basic in Tawny is my new favorite thing.  It is like a matte nude brown on my lid.  Perfect for a nude look when I haven't planned out anything.  I put this on the lid and a dark brown (or any color really) in the crease and I'm good to go.
  So I wore this with FOD on Saturday.   I wore FOD on Friday with the Lorac Vintage palette.
  http://www.sephora.com/eye-basics-P109927?skuId=1400043

  You can also use it as primer.  Works well as that too.


  Tawny is the reason why I'm probably going to end up with all of the Armani eye tints.  I forgot brushes one morning and had to improvise which is easy to do when you have products like these.  One swipe, blend with finger and you're done.


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Monday.  LOVED it, I ended up using two palettes.
> 
> FACE:
> 
> ...


  I really like the lip colour! It's a pretty nude on you for sure.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> This LM Eye basic in Tawny is my new favorite thing.  It is like a matte nude brown on my lid.  Perfect for a nude look when I haven't planned out anything.  I put this on the lid and a dark brown (or any color really) in the crease and I'm good to go.
> So I wore this with FOD on Saturday.   I wore FOD on Friday with the Lorac Vintage palette.
> http://www.sephora.com/eye-basics-P109927?skuId=1400043
> 
> ...







I love those eye tints!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

[@]Prettypackages[/@], your skin looks so good. And what a nice, soft nude look.  [@]aradhana[/@] Wish I had seen your post earlier! I'm using a particular palette today just so I can use GA Shadow eye tint again lol  [@]Medgal07[/@] I can imagine how good it looked on you!   The themes really help me to use eyeshadow more as practice!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

I used the Cargo HD pressed powder, GA Shadow eye tint ♡, and two shades from the Dior Silver Glow 3 couleurs palette with Givenchy's Rose d'Exception lipstick. Will put on mascara later. I'm loving this eye tint lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I used the Cargo HD pressed powder, GA Shadow eye tint ♡, and two shades from the Dior Silver Glow 3 couleurs palette with Givenchy's Rose d'Exception lipstick. Will put on mascara later. I'm loving this eye tint lol


this look is stunning awickedshape u making me want to pick up a eye tint sooner then later  Stunning


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]It feels good to be back in full makeup again!!![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPPAnti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford e/s Duo, *Ripe Plum*:[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]    Iridescent Opal (pink) to inner 2/3 lid[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]              [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Burgundy Brown to lower lash line  outer 1/3 lid & crease, sheered through transition[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    EL Crystal Baby Powder Gelée to highlight brow [/COLOR]   [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, Meyon[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Luminous Praline*[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Banana Visage*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Estée Lauder[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Illum. Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby* (pale white pink) to facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Dior Blush Cannage Edition, My Lady *Pink Harmony 002*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, *70*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Dior Rouge Dior, *Deauville* (Pink) 671[/COLOR]    *[COLOR=0000FF]NAILS:[/COLOR]* [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Dior *Darling *(pink) 653[/COLOR]


medgal u are stunningly beautiful beautiful I loveeeeee this look


Anneri said:


> Hello ladies, sorry for being MIA for so long! I was sick with the flu that I just read silently for ages! You did so many beautiful looks! In conclusion I haven't worn as much Makeup as I'd liked and haven't made much progress with my palettes! At least I did a Saint Patrick's mani today!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> this look is stunning awickedshape u making me want to pick up a eye tint sooner then later  Stunning


  Thank you! You're too sweet  I can't even get a pic to really show the nuance of Shadow eye tint. Barring any allergies, I definitely think they're worth checking out!   Edit I'm glad I didn't pay retail for Dior Silver Glow because Shadow will outshine that and perhaps even Nudestix Smoke eye pencil. I can probably give away SG tomorrow lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks! I had fun putting my makeup on today. I love how yours sounds too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Thank you Glammy----you're sweet!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ah okay. Thanks for letting me know. I think I'm still going to get it, you know, for science lol. Our angel saved me one but I have to make up my mind lol.


   I think it'll be really pretty on you Shars!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 18, 2015)

My makeup today:

  Face
  D&G Perfect Luminous Liquid Foundation 78
  Nars Creamy Concealer Chantilly
  MAC Light Boost
  Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20
  D&G Tan
  MAC Summer Opal
  MAC Pink Sprinkles
  Lancome Moonlight Rose

  Eyes
  UDPP
  MAC Let's skate paint pot on the whole lid
  Chanel Poesie - 1st colour in the crease; the darkest one in the outer 1/3; the pink in the middle of the lid; the lightest one under the brow
  CT Dark Pearl on the lower eyelid
  Chanel Le Volume

  Lips
  MAC Royal Ball


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> My makeup today:
> 
> Face
> D&G Perfect Luminous Liquid Foundation 78
> ...


    Love the look you created w/Chanel Poésie.  I need to try it---it sounds amazing!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Love the look you created w/Chanel Poésie.  I need to try it---it sounds amazing!!!


  Thank you! I really liked how it turned out, but as always, I was in a hurry and didn't have time for pictures


----------



## aradhana (Mar 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yes ma'am it is!  I will wear green tomorrow too! Just looked up Gothica, it's pretty.  This sounds gorgeous.   I wish you captured the pic. I'm looking up that quad now.   Awww thank you!  I loved it so much, I can't wait to wear it again.   I also ignore T now.  ALWAYS.  I look at swatches, but don't pay attn to reviews.  I would've missed so much stuff based on her dark/light skin recs.  You're no artist, you don't know what's going to work.     This past weekend I ended up wearing Fix on Drama all weekend.  I didn't mind, this is freaking gorgeous.  But I didn't put together my looks and had to use what I had when I was out and about.


 I know what you mean about not listening to her advice. I just look at the pics since she kinda standardizes them reltive to her other pics.   In a similar vein, many artists also arent much use when it comes to recommending makeup for different skin tones. There are only certain ones who are open minded enough to not just recommend the same boring gold/bronze/brown eye shadows, russet blush and matte burgundy lipstick...    





Medgal07 said:


> :agree:  [COLOR=0000FF]I love those eye tints!!!!![/COLOR]


 On the topic of the eye tints, I watched really nice tutorial using one the other day and thought, ' the ladies in theme makeup will love this....' I will go search it out!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooooh which eye tint did you use? I love it! It's looks like a blue/navy toned gunmetal shade.


  Hi [@]Shars[/@], the shade is 'Shadow' and it's really lovely! Very silvery/grey with hints of lilac in the light.  It didn't wear off yesterday but came off very easily when I was removing my makeup.  It's no.7 below  http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/IMG_3858w.jpg


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/IMG_3858w.jpg


  Nice. I'll add that to my list as well.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice. I'll add that to my list as well.


  I was a bit concerned about the texture on my eyes but I didn't have any sort of reaction or strange feeling and it's just so pretty lol  Definitely worth a try.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2015)

Very pretty AWS! 

Shars which ones do you have on your list.





aradhana said:


> I will go search it out!!!


  so true!!!  that's one of the reason's why I avoided purple for so long.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Very pretty AWS!    Shars which ones do you have on your list.      so true!!!  that's one of the reason's why I avoided purple for so long.


    Thanks, [@]Prettypackages[/@]! I definitely want Flannel next


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

Today I'm wearing Cargo HD pressed powder with three shades from the YSL Fétiche palette, Guerlain Cils d'Enfer and Chanel Beige Felin


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  This lipstick looks amazing on you!
  I have to finally use the ysl palette, I've had it for months and I haven't even swatched it


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> This lipstick looks amazing on you! I have to finally use the ysl palette, I've had it for months and I haven't even swatched it hboy:


  Lol! It's a nice palette, but I find myself hardly using it. The shade selection and exterior are pretty nice.  Thank you!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you!


  I just swatched it, the matte shades don't look very good. I have two other quints and I'm not impressed with the quality. The quads are amazing though. I looove the City Drive Classy, it's one of my most used palettes. 


  PS I'm talking about the old quints, I hope the formula of the new ones is better


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I just swatched it, the matte shades don't look very good. I have two other quints and I'm not impressed with the quality. The quads are amazing though. I looove the City Drive Classy, it's one of my most used palettes.    PS I'm talking about the old quints, I hope the formula of the new ones is better


  I'm ok with the matte shades. I used the black and the pointy applicator for lining and it was decent.  Sorry that it's not wowing you (at that price point, I have been there).   I have four of the couture palettes and at first was really excited but I have a pigmentation and wear issue with a few of the shades here and there. There are some shades I really love, though, and some are beautifully curated but they're not all perfect like my beloved Burberry Gold No25 lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have four of the couture palettes and at first was really excited but I have a pigmentation and wear issue with a few of the shades here and there. There are some shades I really love, though, and some are beautifully curated but they're not all perfect like my beloved Burberry Gold No25 lol


  I have to try it on, the bronzey shade looks amazing. I bought it at half price, so at least I didn't spend too much money on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll stick to the Wet&Dry quads then. I don't have anything from Burberry, I don't think I've even seen a display. I googled the palette and it looks beautiful!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I have to try it on, the bronzey shade looks amazing. I bought it at half price, so at least I didn't spend too much money on it :lol:   I'll stick to the Wet&Dry quads then. I don't have anything from Burberry, I don't think I've even seen a display. I googled the palette and it looks beautiful!


  Half price is good lol The bronze is my favourite.    That Burberry palette is gorgeous. It immediately became my favourite palette.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That Burberry palette is gorgeous. It immediately became my favourite palette.


  During the winter sales in the UK, YSL and Guerlain always have their LE at half price. 90% of my Guerlain stuff is bought like that and I have quite a lot - bronzers, es palettes, Rouge Gs, other lipsticks... I have to wait to buy what I want but why would I spend almost £50 on a bronzer, when I know that it will be £23 in a few months. The LE meteorites are the only product I haven't seen because they sell out, when they are released. I'm a student, so that's my way to buy more pretty things lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> During the winter sales in the UK, YSL and Guerlain always have their LE at half price. 90% of my Guerlain stuff is bought like that and I have quite a lot - bronzers, es palettes, Rouge Gs, other lipsticks... I have to wait to buy what I want but why would I spend almost £50 on a bronzer, when I know that it will be £23 in a few months. The LE meteorites are the only product I haven't seen because they sell out, when they are released. I'm a student, so that's my way to buy more pretty things lol


   That's great! I love a good discount


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> During the winter sales in the UK, YSL and Guerlain always have their LE at half price. 90% of my Guerlain stuff is bought like that and I have quite a lot - bronzers, es palettes, Rouge Gs, other lipsticks... I have to wait to buy what I want but why would I spend almost £50 on a bronzer, when I know that it will be £23 in a few months. The LE meteorites are the only product I haven't seen because they sell out, when they are released. I'm a student, so that's my way to buy more pretty things lol


  so jealous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> This lipstick looks amazing on you!
> I have to finally use the ysl palette, I've had it for months and I haven't even swatched it


  That's my favorite palette!!!!  I've had to force myself NOT to use it!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
> 
> That's my favorite palette!!!!  I've had to force myself NOT to use it!!!


 

  Thank you, Medgal!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> In this instance, absolutely, Pretty lol
> 
> *GA Eye Tints and Burberry Gold eye palettes for everyone!*
> 
> ...






Good idea!  We can coordinate looks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been on theme but not posting daily.  I like being committed to a different palette everyday.  Maybe we should try a different blush everyday for the month of April



Any one up for that???
Thursday I wore my YSL *Bleus Lumière* Eye Shadow Collector Palette and used all 5 shades.  It was a bit of a challenge but I did it and it didn't look outrageous.
                    Marine Blue            Turquoise
                    Bright Peach            Pale Peach Shimmer
                    Navy Center


----------



## sagehen (Mar 20, 2015)

I would love a blush challenge. I have been neglecting it lately.


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been on theme but not posting daily.  I like being committed to a different palette everyday.  Maybe we should try a different blush everyday for the month of April
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty.

  I'm up for using a different blush every day for April.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 20, 2015)

@aradhana, would love to see that eye tint tutorial!  @med, would love a blush challenge! Just thought the other day that I own a gazillion but use three.   @shars, do try the tints! I really like them! Here's a blurry pic of the look I did with Minuit today - Minuit on the lid, a grey ED shadow in the crease and Kid to blend the edges. Liner, mascara and done!


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  I'm definitely picking up in the next GA or Sephora sale. We're eyeshadow twins today. I'm also wearing a blue smokey eye


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 20, 2015)

I repeated a palette today. Doh!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm definitely picking up in the next GA or Sephora sale. We're eyeshadow twins today. I'm also wearing a blue smokey eye
> You will love the GA eye tints.  YSL just came out w/some but I'd rather buy more GA ETs.  I have six--I think eight might be a better number.
> 
> 
> ...


   Off with your head!!!



No big deal AWS---it's just eyeshadow....we won't tell the pentagon


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

So today I wanted to jump into spring with some bright colors only I settled for my* Dior palette, BAR-*--grey, black white & pink.  It's the first day of spring and I had to shovel snow!  I 'm wearing* Burberry's Lip Mist in Oxblood.*  I love the formula!!!!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 20, 2015)

here we are....video from pixiwoo, using a GA eye tint!






  i hope somebody tries it...it looks beautiful!

  i'm also looking forward to the blush challenge....lately i've been using just a handful of the many that could do with some use! 
  anneri - love the blue/grey smokey eye! very nicely executed. i was looking at a UD pencil of a similar blue shade this afternoon (LSD?), but decided to save it for my next sephora visit.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] YAY!!!![/COLOR] ompom: [COLOR=0000FF] Then we shall have one next month.  In addition to a different lipstick every day we'll wear a different blush everyday for the month of April.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I have all of those except Shadow.  Obsidian is really, really nice!!  It's awesome on its own but you can also use to as a base to make other shadows more vibrant.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm totally in love with *Meniut *and É*meraude.  Green Iron* is pretty special too!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Glad you'r eon board for a different blush everyday for April.[/COLOR]:cheer:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Absolutely Gorgeous!![/COLOR] :eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF] I love this look...one of my favs!!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  You will love the GA eye tints.  YSL just came out w/some but I'd rather buy more GA ETs.  I have six--I think eight might be a better number.[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Off with your head!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]No big deal AWS---it's just eyeshadow....we won't tell the pentagon[/COLOR]:haha:


  :frenz:  I didn’t realize how much I wore that palette. After trimming my stash I don’t have that many palettes now anyway lol But I'm supposed to have one coming in next week Friday with hubby's gift :wink:


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2015)

aradhana said:


> here we are....video from pixiwoo, using a GA eye tint!     i hope somebody tries it...it looks beautiful!  i'm also looking forward to the blush challenge....lately i've been using just a handful of the many that could do with some use!  anneri - love the blue/grey smokey eye! very nicely executed. i was looking at a UD pencil of a similar blue shade this afternoon (LSD?), but decided to save it for my next sephora visit.


  Oooooh, now I wish I'd gotten Senso instead of Minuit last week! It looks great on her! I reviewed my shades on the blog last week with my partner in crime and both our minds were absolutely boggled what a chameleon Senso is. On me it was a chocolate brown while on her it was nearly taupe! Also love what she says about her hubby in the tutorial 'it's a smokey eye!' Lol! And thank you everybody who complimented me on the eye look! Meddy, what looks do you do with Minuit? I need some inspiration!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm going to Nordies today, and I'll swatch them all for you Shars.  At least I'll try, it will be crowded b/c it is their trend show.  I'm just going to do makeovers with my Mom and GF.  I think I'm going to buy her an eye tint and an Audacious lippie.  I might, might even buy her something from Chanel, like a blush.  The rest she's buying on her own. LOL 

  I need help with pairing the right blush for my looks.   I never know if I should keep monochromatic, or do something totally different.  LIke if you have on grey smokey eyes and say... IDK a red lipstick.  What color blush?  I think I'm making it too hard.

Anneri, when we did our bright lip challenge you had a great blush tip.  Do you remember it? Oh and I didn't realize your blog was live now. YAY!

I didn't wear a stitch of makeup this week.  I was too exhausted.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a lot to learn about makeup.  I have been reading through this thread http://www.specktra.net/t/75349/biggest-makeup-crimes-committed-by-women-of-color/0_50 and I do coordinate my makeup with my outfit lol  Oh, well! :wink:


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2015)

LOL, that's the one thing I don't do.   Last year or so, Sage told us some great way to pair the opposite colors with our outfits.  Do you remember Sage?  I think the jist was using the opposite color on the color wheel.


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm going to Nordies today, and I'll swatch them all for you Shars.  At least I'll try, it will be crowded b/c it is their trend show.  I'm just going to do makeovers with my Mom and GF.  I think I'm going to buy her an eye tint and an Audacious lippie.  I might, might even buy her something from Chanel, like a blush.  The rest she's buying on her own. LOL
> 
> I need help with pairing the right blush for my looks.   I never know if I should keep monochromatic, or do something totally different.  LIke if you have on grey smokey eyes and say... IDK a red lipstick.  What color blush?  I think I'm making it too hard.
> 
> ...


  Crimes..shimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Match away girl! LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm going to Nordies today, and I'll swatch them all for you Shars.  At least I'll try, it will be crowded b/c it is their trend show.  I'm just going to do makeovers with my Mom and GF.  I think I'm going to buy her an eye tint and an Audacious lippie.  I might, might even buy her something from Chanel, like a blush.  The rest she's buying on her own. LOL   I need help with pairing the right blush for my looks.   I never know if I should keep monochromatic, or do something totally different.  LIke if you have on grey smokey eyes and say... IDK a red lipstick.  What color blush?  I think I'm making it too hard.   Anneri, when we did our bright lip challenge you had a great blush tip.  Do you remember it? Oh and I didn't realize your blog was live now. YAY!   I didn't wear a stitch of makeup this week.  I was too exhausted.


 It's just my personal Preference not a rule Per say! But I like to match my lip color/ undertone with the blush shade!! Pinky lips with pinky blushes, red/oranges with a peachy one, corals with corals ! I don't mean the same shade but from the same color family!! ...Well most of the time atleast :haha:!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm going to Nordies today, and I'll swatch them all for you Shars.  At least I'll try, it will be crowded b/c it is their trend show.  I'm just going to do makeovers with my Mom and GF.  I think I'm going to buy her an eye tint and an Audacious lippie.  I might, might even buy her something from Chanel, like a blush.  The rest she's buying on her own. LOL
> 
> I need help with pairing the right blush for my looks.   I never know if I should keep monochromatic, or do something totally different.  *LIke if you have on grey smokey eyes and say... IDK a red lipstick.*  What color blush?  I think I'm making it too hard.
> 
> ...


  I, personally, wouldn't wear blush in this case, maybe a bit of bronzer. But I rarely wear real reds, I prefer burgundies and I wear a burgundy blush with them but I keep the eyes very simple - a wash of silver es and eyeliner.


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's just my personal Preference not a rule Per say! But I like to match my lip color/ undertone with the blush shade!! Pinky lips with pinky blushes, red/oranges with a peachy one, corals with corals ! I don't mean the same shade but from the same color family!! ...Well most of the time atleast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's what they say is most complementary. It's what I tend to do as well.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's what they say is most complementary. It's what I tend to do as well.


 Yay!! That's the easiest way for me to pick a blush too go with the look!! I love that it brings together the whole look without much effort when using complementary colors!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, that's the one thing I don't do.   Last year or so, Sage told us some great way to pair the opposite colors with our outfits.  Do you remember Sage?  I think the jist was using the opposite color on the color wheel.


   It may be too late for me lol  Seriously, though I never even thought to look that up (coordinating makeup around outfits). So much to learn    





Shars said:


> You're such a naughty girl lol! :haha:  Don't worry, I'm no better. I'm getting 3-4 CT palettes for my "birthday" lol.  Thanks in advance if you get to swatch 'em!!  And hope you, your mom and GF enjoy your pamper day! Lol @ you saying your mom has to buy the rest on her own haha!!  Crimes..shimes ooh:  Match away girl! LOL!


   Lol! I can't help mehself


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Lol! I can't help mehself


  LOL! Some of those crimes are on point though... Black lip liner and just gloss! We need to stop the madness lol. I'm almost ashamed to say that I have done that and the silver line on the upper lash line but I didn't know any better then. Jesus took the wheel! lol


----------



## sagehen (Mar 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have a lot to learn about makeup.  I have been reading through this thread http://www.specktra.net/t/75349/biggest-makeup-crimes-committed-by-women-of-color/0_50 and I do coordinate my makeup with my outfit lol  Oh, well! :wink:


  That thread hurt my soul. It was like an excuse for cattiness, and a lot of the complaints were just people's dislike of other people's personal preferences and used to denigrate a whole group of women. So glad it's dead. Coordinating your makeup to your outfit is a trend now,  and if you like it and put in the effort, so what?


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 21, 2015)

I like to coordinate my makeup to my outfit but I wear mostly black and white clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, for example, if I'm wearing green eyeshadows, I'll wear a green ring and I never wear gold/bronze looks, if I have silver accents in my accessories. I used to change my NP every single day, so it can match my outfits but I don't have the time for that anymore.


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> That thread hurt my soul. It was like an excuse for cattiness, and a lot of the complaints were just people's dislike of other people's personal preferences and used to denigrate a whole group of women. So glad it's dead. Coordinating your makeup to your outfit is a trend now, and if you like it and put in the effort, so what?


  I've only read up to page 2 but that's why I hate discussions about "makeup rules". They leave no room for trends or artistic expression. If you like green and you want everything to be green, wear the damn green! Shoot lol. It is good to know the general rules but it's also good to be free and enjoy yourself!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! Some of those crimes are on point though... Black lip liner and just gloss! We need to stop the madness lol. I'm almost ashamed to say that I have done that and the silver line on the upper lash line but I didn't know any better then. Jesus took the wheel! lol


  LOL I'm sure I did some madness that had me not looking  my best lol   





mkoparanova said:


> I like to coordinate my makeup to my outfit but I wear mostly black and white clothes :lol:  But, for example, if I'm wearing green eyeshadows, I'll wear a green ring and I never wear gold/bronze looks, if I have silver accents in my accessories. I used to change my NP every single day, so it can match my outfits but I don't have the time for that anymore.


  My friend does that with the NP! She is *very* particular about matching. I am very lazy about polish lol   





sagehen said:


> That thread hurt my soul. It was like an excuse for cattiness, and a lot of the complaints were just people's dislike of other people's personal preferences and used to denigrate a whole group of women. So glad it's dead. Coordinating your makeup to your outfit is a trend now,  and if you like it and put in the effort, so what?


  Is it a trend now? That would be nice! I'm not very trendy. I like doing it, and will continue to do it, but I was hoping that wasn't doing anything gauche lol  To be honest, I skimmed over the tones that may have been more catty that helpful because I just wasn't interested in that part of the discussion. Beauty Marked had a nice post early on that said *"Ladies. Ladies. Please be kind. I suspect that those who sport the looks that aren't to your taste might in fact think they are looking pretty fab. After all, it's really all about what makes "them"(and you) feel beautiful.  I am sure they wouldn't begrudge you for sporting what make you feel gorgeous.  -'cause that's what it's all about, right?" * and I let that set the tone for me.    





Shars said:


> I've only read up to page 2 but that's why I hate discussions about "makeup rules". They leave no room for trends or artistic expression. If you like green and you want everything to be green, wear the damn green! Shoot lol. It is good to know the general rules but it's also good to be free and enjoy yourself!


   That's key!  I think if I have peeves it's the too white-looking lipsticks ("nudes" and certain pastels) and very dark lip liner with lighter lipsticks. But that's me, personally, because of how some nudes turn out on my pigmented lips.  I think makeup is a part of beauty being in the eye of the beholder and if someone loves rocking a look that is not to my personal taste, I just won't copy it.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've only read up to page 2 but that's why I hate discussions about "makeup rules". They leave no room for trends or artistic expression. If you like green and you want everything to be green, wear the damn green! Shoot lol. It is good to know the general rules but it's also good to be free and enjoy yourself!


 The thing that most ...disappointed (can't think of a better word right now)...me was that it was WOC denigrating WOC. No one offered any positive anything...wow. And who made these rules that WOC are not allowed to wear dark makeup? And apparently we are not allowed to wear bronze, copper or gold according to several posts, so what is left? We just marginalized ourselves out of the whole game? I see why so many WOC are afraid to wear makeup or ask for help - they are afraid to run into one of those women.  I do every one of those things, at some point. I rocked the heck out of Black lipstick a few weeks ago, work extremely dark lipstick last week, wore green makeup matching my green top on St Patrick's Day,  wore the hell out of bronze eyeshadow yesterday. And Vaseline? It serves a purpose. That is why it is sold. I take it none of those women have ever braved extreme weather or dry lips in winter (or needed to protect an eczema patch?)? I eschew petroleum for most usage but it is the only thing that keeps my lips on my face in the winter.  WAIT! OK, here is the thoughts I was trying to express earlier...I was disappointed that the thread became this outlet for people's personal opinions/dislikes/hangups and they used them to denigrate WOC. The few legit issues in there (mismatched foundation and the like) are things that all people do, regardless of skin color or race. I just thought we had risen above that...but then again I am naive. Anyway, I am sorry I just let my heart bleed all over this thread, but that is how visceral my reaction was upon discovering this thread when I was a new member. All of the support and help all over the  on these forums and this was hiding  in the Beauty of color forum...hmph. I was honestly hesitant to participate in this forum for quite some time.  Back on topic: I used three e/s palettes this week (time constraints made me repeat a couple times, but these were palettes with 12 shades so I managed some variety) and tried out a BUNCHA lipsticks this week (but did hold true to my Vegas Volt promise for the Spring Equinox!) The highlight was ABH Potion. I wanted to get it in before Spring sprung and right after I got my teeth polished at the dentist lol. It won raves at work, of all places. ABH Vintage on Monday helped me get through the day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

aradhana said:


> here we are....video from pixiwoo, using a GA eye tint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Now I'm really eager to watch the video because I have Senso.  I've done the smokey eye with it and I've also used it as a base for a lighter shade of blue to make it 
   pop.  My favorite way is to wear it on its own...it's such a pretty blue.  I absolutely love it on you Anneri!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> *You're such a naughty girl lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 YAY!!!  Which ones are you getting?   I just ordered the Rebel last week.  It should arrive sometime this coming week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're such a naughty girl lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's what I enjoy doing too Vee!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's what they say is most complementary. It's what I tend to do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Never too late!!!!  I started out that way and still do it.  It doesn't have to be loud & flashy either---sometimes it's pretty subtle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *I think makeup is a part of beauty being in the eye of the beholder and if someone loves rocking a look that is not to my personal taste, I just won't copy it.*


 Wow...now I'm really glad I didn't go into that thread.  That was a good quote.

   I agree w/the white & too light lipsticks.  Saw that recently and just avoided saying anything about it and complimented what was nice about the look.  

   EXACTLY!!!!

   I want to keep chatting but I have to get ready for date night w/hubs.  I'll be back later though.  I'm glad everyone is up for a blush challenge!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome AWS.  Which palette do you have coming?[/COLOR]


  I dropped a hint in the brand thread lol One from Gucci (hides face)  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   [COLOR=0000FF]   Sometimes I'm in the mood to match my lips and cheeks in the same color family.  Other times it's about my eye look or even just my mood.   [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I haven't gone in that thread and I guess I don't plan to.  At my age I'm not looking for rules and regs about makeup.  I my work life I was ultra conservative because[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   the profession and my role [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]called for that.  I'm no longer a working girl and I'm doing things MY WAY!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I would use all of the elements but not stick to one way or another.  Do what works for you as an individual.[/COLOR]


  I thought of you immediately lol "Rules? Nah" lol  





Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]When i see it that way on others I just love it---it looks so pretty!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Me tooooooooooo!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Never too late!!!!  I started out that way and still do it.  It doesn't have to be loud & flashy either---sometimes it's pretty subtle.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Wow...now I'm really glad I didn't go into that thread.  That was a good quote.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I agree w/the white & too light lipsticks.  Saw that recently and just avoided saying anything about it and complimented what was nice about the look.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   EXACTLY!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I want to keep chatting but I have to get ready for date night w/hubs.  I'll be back later though.  I'm glad everyone is up for a blush challenge!!![/COLOR]:cheer:


  Thanks for cheering us on! Have a good date tonight, [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> That thread hurt my soul. It was like an excuse for cattiness, and a lot of the complaints were just people's dislike of other people's personal preferences and used to denigrate a whole group of women. So glad it's dead. Coordinating your makeup to your outfit is a trend now, and if you like it and put in the effort, so what?


totally agree

  I should have said I don't coordinate my makeup with my clothes b/c I wear the same 5 outfits every week but switch up makeup all the time LOL  I really need to go shopping.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Back on topic: I used three e/s palettes this week (time constraints made me repeat a couple times, but these were palettes with 12 shades so I managed some variety) and tried out a BUNCHA lipsticks this week (but did hold true to my Vegas Volt promise for the Spring Equinox!) The highlight was ABH Potion. I wanted to get it in before Spring sprung and right after I got my teeth polished at the dentist lol. It won raves at work, of all places. ABH Vintage on Monday helped me get through the day.


**HUGS**  I totally get what you are saying...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Back on topic: I used three e/s palettes this week (time constraints made me repeat a couple times, but these were palettes with 12 shades so I managed some variety) and tried out a BUNCHA lipsticks this week (but did hold true to my Vegas Volt promise for the Spring Equinox!) The highlight was ABH Potion. I wanted to get it in before Spring sprung and right after I got my teeth polished at the dentist lol. It won raves at work, of all places. ABH Vintage on Monday helped me get through the day.


   I truly appreciate your summation---you've saved me the trouble of seeing this absolute cosmetic blasphemy with my own eyes.  I agree----my perspective mirrors 
   your's.  I'm glad you felt at ease enough to express your feelings here.

  Large palettes should be used multiple times---it would be wasteful not to.  Potion is one gorgeous deep eggplant lippie!!!  Wow.  I bet that did look nice with your 
  freshly polished teeth.  This must 
  have been dental week---I went on Tuesday for my routine cleaning!!!





I was shoveling 5 inches of snow when the spring equinox arrived so I wasn't too impressed.  I did however wear a bright yellow silk top for date night, tonight!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 22, 2015)

Guys... This is super embarrassing, but, here I am proclaiming a restart all over again! It's the 22nd so it's perfect, _again._  I very rarely wore makeup during the work week this winter because it was so brutal and I was usually too tired. Now that it's been warming up a bit and I'm riding my bike to/from work (which saves me ~30mins in commute time) I'll be trying harder. Anyway, Restart Pretending I Began the Challenge March 1st:   

 LORAC _Secret Agent_ - plum brown   
 Bite _Granache_ - cool pink  
 Bite _Mulberry_ - burgundy/wine  
 MAC _Icon_ - bronze plum  
 MAC _Moody Blooms_ - metallic taupe/brown  
 Bite _Cin Cin_ - coral  
 Bite _Cava_ - lilac beige  
 NARS _Anita_  - warm rose  
 YSL _Caress Pink (9)_ - muted raspberry pink  
 YSL _Pink in Paris (13)_ - dried rose pink  
 YSL _Red Muse (17)_ - bright orange red  
 Bite _Apricot_ - warm red  
 YSL _Prune in Fire (18)_ - burgundy/wine  
 YSL _Violet Incognito (3)_ - dark violet  
 MUFE _N28_ - (the best) purple (ever (I just wish it didn't smell/taste so bad))  
 Bite _002_ - purple pink  
 Givenchy _Rose Taffetas_ - light pink coral  
 Givenchy _Rose Dentelle_ - deep rose  
 Givenchy _Rose Perfecto_ - electric bright pink  
 Givenchy _Brun Vintage_ - muted rose  
 Marc Jacobs _Je’Taime_  - rum raspberry (1,000% the fault of the Sephora thread - I had no intention of venturing out into new brands lip-wise and now I'm in trouble!)  
 Givenchy _Rose Plumétis_ - pinky mauve 
   [@]Anneri[/@] I loved your St. Patrick's Day manicure! [@]Medgal07[/@] _Goes and Goes_ is one of my favorites and I was so excited to see it on someone's list for the challenge! [@]awickedshape[/@] you and _Plum Attraction_ had me lol'ing while catching up! I hope you two have worked on your relationship because it looks so good on you! [@]katred[/@] your month's end photo for February was awesome! I feel like I should keep a visual log for myself, too.  I'm going to come right out and say it: I'm probably going to fail at Blushing April but not without giving it a good try! Also can't believe I'm starting March's challenge so late but with ten days left, I will actually get to wear all of my palettes!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

[@]Jaymuhlee[/@], good to see you! Things are quite complicated with that darn Plum and I lol  I think I'll save it for the last day of the blush challenge. Which will probably be early on because I only have a relatively small amount   So, you're liking MJ J'Taime?


----------



## aradhana (Mar 22, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> LORAC _Secret Agent_ - plum brown
> Bite _Granache_ - cool pink
> Bite _Mulberry_ - burgundy/wine
> MAC _Icon_ - bronze plum
> ...


  i've also recently ventured in the world of MJ...i almost was going to get je t'aime, but finally decided on blow, and will go back for je t'aime once i've played with the first!

  i also found the lipstick challenge (and the eye shadow palette challenge) difficult to follow since i've started my new job. hopefully now that it's getting warmer and lighter out earlier in the day, hopefully i'll be able to get myself back in the game!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm going to Nordies today, and I'll swatch them all for you Shars.  At least I'll try, it will be crowded b/c it is their trend show.  I'm just going to do makeovers with my Mom and GF.  I think I'm going to buy her an eye tint and an Audacious lippie.  I might, might even buy her something from Chanel, like a blush.  The rest she's buying on her own. LOL   I need help with pairing the right blush for my looks.   I never know if I should keep monochromatic, or do something totally different.  LIke if you have on grey smokey eyes and say... IDK a red lipstick.  What color blush?  I think I'm making it too hard.   Anneri, when we did our bright lip challenge you had a great blush tip.  Do you remember it? Oh and I didn't realize your blog was live now. YAY!   I didn't wear a stitch of makeup this week.  I was too exhausted.


  I love that you took your Mom beauty shopping! Hope you two had an awesome time. Well, iirc my tip was to pair bright lipsticks with a blush in the same colour family. My great Mua told me once that made up faces tend to look not really balanced/harmonious if one feature overpowers the other - so at one memorable occasion she used Frankly Scarlet on me when I tried the Iris Apfel lippies! I was scared, but it looked really good. When blush month starts I try to post a great tip Erine gave once for matching your blush to your e/s - I've got a screenshot somewhere!  





awickedshape said:


> LOL I'm sure I did some madness that had me not looking  my best lol My friend does that with the NP! She is *very* particular about matching. I am very lazy about polish lol Is it a trend now? That would be nice! I'm not very trendy. I like doing it, and will continue to do it, but I was hoping that wasn't doing anything gauche lol  To be honest, I skimmed over the tones that may have been more catty that helpful because I just wasn't interested in that part of the discussion. Beauty Marked had a nice post early on that said *"Ladies. Ladies. Please be kind. I suspect that those who sport the looks that aren't to your taste might in fact think they are looking pretty fab. After all, it's really all about what makes "them"(and you) feel beautiful.  I am sure they wouldn't begrudge you for sporting what make you feel gorgeous.  -'cause that's what it's all about, right?" * and I let that set the tone for me.   That's key!  I think if I have peeves it's the too white-looking lipsticks ("nudes" and certain pastels) and very dark lip liner with lighter lipsticks. But that's me, personally, because of how some nudes turn out on my pigmented lips.  I think makeup is a part of beauty being in the eye of the beholder and if someone loves rocking a look that is not to my personal taste, I just won't copy it.


  I love the bolded quote. I think it's high time that women start to empower each other and don't drag each other down.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so in love with the GA Eye Tints.  I can't wait to watch this, hopefully later tonight, after date night.  Thanks for sharing this Aradhana!!![/COLOR]:bouquet:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome AWS.  Which palette do you have coming?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Now I'm really eager to watch the video because I have Senso.  I've done the smokey eye with it and I've also used it as a base for a lighter shade of blue to make it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   pop.  My favorite way is to[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] wear it on its own...it's such a pretty blue.  I absolutely love it on you Anneri!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you Med! How was your date night? I wore Shadow and Minuit together yesterday when I went to see a movie with hubs.   





Jaymuhlee said:


> Guys... This is super embarrassing, but, here I am proclaiming a restart all over again! It's the 22nd so it's perfect, _again._  I very rarely wore makeup during the work week this winter because it was so brutal and I was usually too tired. Now that it's been warming up a bit and I'm riding my bike to/from work (which saves me ~30mins in commute time) I'll be trying harder. Anyway, Restart Pretending I Began the Challenge March 1st:
> 
> LORAC _Secret Agent_ - plum brown
> Bite _Granache_ - cool pink
> ...


  Thank you Jay! Also, no need to be embarrassed! I think I wore four palettes for our palette challenge this month - talk about embarrassing! But I'll try to do lipsticks, palettes and blushes next month - we'll see how that goes... Lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks very much, [@]aradhana[/@]!  I found the thread to be not so much setting rules as what makeup some people don't like to see and, it being subjective opinions, are expressed in varying tones, some more judgemental than others.  Proceed with caution, if at all!    [@]Anneri[/@], I thought it was quite a grounding quote.  No one is harder on women than other women and, as I get older, I find my sensitive self paying less and less  attention to purely negative, non-constructive opinions.  I have mostly found the ladies here to be nice so that's wonderful


----------



## Shars (Mar 22, 2015)

aradhana said:


> but you always look great doing it!  i like seeing your posts with elements of your outfit that go along with the eyes/lips/cheeks as the case may be!
> 
> how did your moms' makeover go? which brand did you decide on?
> 
> ...


  I've seen it many, many times. The thing is though, when you know better, you do better and a lot of the ladies they were crying down most likely don't know any better. A lotttt of women 30 and up where I'm from hardly wear makeup let alone know how to wear it. I've seen many of these so called crimes committed on a daily basis. It's only thanks to youtube and what not where info is more available that I've seen people have a greater handle on application and techniques. As Meddy said, if there's something I don't like about someones makeup, appearance etc, I find something else to compliment or don't say anything at all. It's too easy to be insensitive to people's feelings these days.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey ladies, a quick update on our makeup day.  So things got completely switched around, but it worked out.  It reminded me of why I don't plan things with certain friends.  BUT, I won't get into that.  I'll just say, appointments were made for 1 (laura mercier) and 130 (mac).   We ended up paying the $50 for the gift card and doing the MAC lesson at 6pm.   Which, I have to say,  worked out phenomenally. 
  My Mom and GF LOVED their teachers and lesson.  They looked BEAUTIFUL. My Mom had an idea of the look she wanted, and was able to practice her technique.  She even did a great job on her winged eyeliner.  
  When we got there  I tried taking her to Nars to show her the Audacious lippies, but she isn't ready for them.  They were too opaque and pigmented. She tried on Jeanne, which I might just go back and get for her. It was perfect on her.  So the MUA, who was so awesome, showed her a few other things and she decided on the Velvet Gloss pencil Happy Days. (which I might have to go get for myself)   I took her over to GArmani to see the eye tints, but she couldn't really get into them.  She just wanted to do her makeover and go from there.  Plus it was their trend show, and there was a lot going on.  She was like they are blow drying people's hair in the middle of the store.

    So on to the lesson. I was so focused on getting them squared away, I didn't know what kind of look I wanted.  The young lady who working one me was good.  Not as much as a teacher as the other MUA's  but it was good.   However, I did learn, I've been putting my blush way too low.  she placed it higher closer to my eye and nose. I NEVER would have put it there, but talk about a chiseled face.   Contour? WHAT? Not needed.  Cheeks were on fleek  (couldn't help myself).  I LOVED it.  She used the Blue x9 palette on me and used Club and some other shadow in the quad, and lined the inner rim.  Two things, I don't know why I don't own Club, or why I don't line the inner rim. LIKE EVER. LOL  They put me in matchmaster 7, which at first was hella orange, but seemed to adjust and was really nice.  I might have to add it to the stash.
  On my mom, they used Amber lights, and the amber X9 quad.  They created a great everyday look for her.  Then when it came to the lipstick, she was unsure of what to do, but I mentioned how I wanted her in a bright matte.  So the MUA, chose All Fired Up, it was awesome, but too much for her.  So they put a gloss over it and she loved it, everyone did, they kept asking what it was. Some busybody know it all, was like that's not all fired up, you have on a liner. My mom was like,  yeah, I do.  So I had to step in and break it down for them. The line matched the lipstick, it was the gloss that toned it down. Anyway, I digress.   My mom has great skin, which she did not give to me, but she gave me the premature gray (WTF, why?) .  Like, I don't think my Mother has EVER had acne, and to be in her late 50's, there aren't any wrinkles.   So, for foundation they gave her NC 45 pro long wear concealer and get this, Refined Golden Bronzer for her powder.  It looked great.  But I questioned it, and the MUA  explained it will be fine b/c she has a lot of golden tones in her skin.  They also suggested the Natural radiance in yellow, and some eye primer I have never seen before.  Oh, can you believe, my Mom even said I could just give her MY All Fired Up... No my sister, you've got to get your own.  What I loved about her look is, it is the peachy golden e/s color, I've been wanting to put her in.  I did give her my $50 gift card so she wouldn't have to worry about prices.
  My friend looked great.  She had matchmastaer  7.5, BurgundyX9, and I don't remember the lipstick, but ended up getting All Fired Up, and Media as well. 

  They were sooo happy!  My work here is done!  *washing hands motion*  I will totally do the lesson again with them. 

I like the X9 palettes, they are small, but I think they are awesome for travel, newbies, and to throw one in your purse. I might end up with them all.  I walked away with nothing, but the preorder I did with Armani.  I didn't really HAVE to get anything. 

  Oh Shars, they laughed at me for trying to get your swatches. The first time I went, they didn't have all the colors.  So I went back again ( a few are still missing).  They were like why, you got enough, why are you putting them on your arm. UM, No. I need them all.  They don't understand, yet.

  I forgot the numbers, but I can figure them out.  (ok, help me out ladies, I forgot)   

From left to right...(1st pic)   1. obsidian, I don't remember the next two colors but I think it is 12 gold ashes, and 11 rose ashes.   10 senso, 7 Shadow,  6 Green Iron, 5 onyx 4 Emeraude, 3 Jade,  2 Menuit



   I don't remember the first two. In order of left to right here is what I think they are:    11 rose ashes, 8 flannel, 6 green iron, 5 onyx, 9 gold copper,  7 shadow, 4 emeraude, this is either one or two I think 2 menuit, I think 10 senso.  sorry I forgot their names.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Rebel, Vintage Vamp, Dolce Vita and maybe the Fallen Angel* one if I can justify the ridiculous mark up just for the embossed stars. *Rebel and Vintage Vamp are sure bets though!*
> 
> I've seen it many, many times. The thing is though, when you know better, you do better and a lot of the ladies they were crying down most likely don't know any better. A lotttt of women 30 and up where I'm from hardly wear makeup let alone know how to wear it. I've seen many of these so called crimes committed on a daily basis. It's only thanks to youtube and what not where info is more available that I've seen people have a greater handle on application and techniques. As Meddy said, if there's something I don't like about someones makeup, appearance etc, I find something else to compliment or don't say anything at all.* It's too easy to be insensitive to people's feelings these days.*


   I LOVE your selections!!!!  I should have gotten VV before Rebel because I love, love love burgundy eyeshadow!!!  I know I'll be happy with Rebel too because I love 
   green eyeshadow but I should have gotten it after VV.  I actually should have gotten them at the same time but I was lusting after a Burberry quad of pinks.  I wore 
   Fallen Angel Saturday night.  It's a nice palette.  I constructed a traditional smokey eye and used an Armani Eye Tint, *Obsidian* as a base for the black e/s.  I enjoyed 
   the look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies, a quick update on our makeup day.  So things got completely switched around, but it worked out.  It reminded me of why I don't plan things with certain friends.  BUT, I won't get into that.  I'll just say, appointments were made for 1 (laura mercier) and 130 (mac).   We ended up paying the $50 for the gift card and doing the MAC lesson at 6pm.   Which, I have to say,  worked out phenomenally.
> My Mom and GF LOVED their teachers and lesson.  They looked BEAUTIFUL. My Mom had an idea of the look she wanted, and was able to practice her technique.  She even did a great job on her winged eyeliner.
> When we got there  I tried taking her to Nars to show her the Audacious lippies, but she isn't ready for them.  They were too opaque and pigmented. She tried on Jeanne, which I might just go back and get for her. It was perfect on her.  So the MUA, who was so awesome, showed her a few other things and she decided on the Velvet Gloss pencil Happy Days. (which I might have to go get for myself)   I took her over to GArmani to see the eye tints, but she couldn't really get into them.  She just wanted to do her makeover and go from there.  Plus it was their trend show, and there was a lot going on.  She was like they are blow drying people's hair in the middle of the store.
> 
> ...


 Pretty, I loved reading this post!!!  I felt like I was reading a bedtime story (forgive me it's late) that i didn't want to end.  What a great day you gave to your mother and GF!
   What do you think of the Armani Eye Tints now that you've worn them on your arm?  They're really great on their own but that also work well as a base for powder e/s.
   GREAT day!!!!!!!  Oh, and maybe you didn't get mom's skin but you got that gorgeous face from her!!!!  I'm glad things fell into place and a good time was had by all!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 22, 2015)

LOL at Bedtime story.  I totally understand.  I should have started from the switching of plans two days before.
  That was the other thing they didn't get.  I was waving my arm around waiting for the tints to dry and they didn't understand why I was doing that or wipe my arm right away. LOL  
So far, I love them, except for Jade . I'm not fond of that color.    I haven't worn them on my eyes yet.  I plan to tomorrow.  If I get rid of this migraine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> LORAC _Secret Agent_ - plum brown
> Bite _Granache_ - cool pink
> Bite _Mulberry_ - burgundy/wine
> MAC _Icon_ - bronze plum
> ...






Hay Jay...always good to see you!!!   Thanks for hanging in there and persevering with the challenge!!!   I see you have a fondness for Givenchy lippies!  Did you 
     happen to pick up the couture one in the floral bullet?  It's # 205 Fuchsia Irresistible and boy is it lovely.  I'll confess------the packaging really won me over!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL at Bedtime story.  I totally understand.  I should have started from the switching of plans two days before.
> That was the other thing they didn't get.  I was waving my arm around waiting for the tints to dry and they didn't understand why I was doing that or wipe my arm right away. LOL
> So far, I love them, except for Jade . I'm not fond of that color.    I haven't worn them on my eyes yet.  I plan to tomorrow.  If I get rid of this migraine.






Which ones did you get?  I didn't get Jade, not because it isn't a pretty color---I just didn't think it would look good on me!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies, a quick update on our makeup day.  So things got completely switched around, but it worked out.  It reminded me of why I don't plan things with certain friends.  BUT, I won't get into that.  I'll just say, appointments were made for 1 (laura mercier) and 130 (mac).   We ended up paying the $50 for the gift card and doing the MAC lesson at 6pm.   Which, I have to say,  worked out phenomenally.  My Mom and GF LOVED their teachers and lesson.  They looked BEAUTIFUL. My Mom had an idea of the look she wanted, and was able to practice her technique.  She even did a great job on her winged eyeliner.   When we got there  I tried taking her to Nars to show her the Audacious lippies, but she isn't ready for them.  They were too opaque and pigmented. She tried on Jeanne, which I might just go back and get for her. It was perfect on her.  So the MUA, who was so awesome, showed her a few other things and she decided on the Velvet Gloss pencil Happy Days. (which I might have to go get for myself)   I took her over to GArmani to see the eye tints, but she couldn't really get into them.  She just wanted to do her makeover and go from there.  Plus it was their trend show, and there was a lot going on.  She was like they are blow drying people's hair in the middle of the store.    So on to the lesson. I was so focused on getting them squared away, I didn't know what kind of look I wanted.  The young lady who working one me was good.  Not as much as a teacher as the other MUA's  but it was good.   However, I did learn, I've been putting my blush way too low.  she placed it higher closer to my eye and nose. I NEVER would have put it there, but talk about a chiseled face.   Contour? WHAT? Not needed.  Cheeks were on fleek  (couldn't help myself).  I LOVED it.  She used the Blue x9 palette on me and used Club and some other shadow in the quad, and lined the inner rim.  Two things, I don't know why I don't own Club, or why I don't line the inner rim. LIKE EVER. LOL  They put me in matchmaster 7, which at first was hella orange, but seemed to adjust and was really nice.  I might have to add it to the stash. On my mom, they used Amber lights, and the amber X9 quad.  They created a great everyday look for her.  Then when it came to the lipstick, she was unsure of what to do, but I mentioned how I wanted her in a bright matte.  So the MUA, chose All Fired Up, it was awesome, but too much for her.  So they put a gloss over it and she loved it, everyone did, they kept asking what it was. Some busybody know it all, was like that's not all fired up, you have on a liner. My mom was like,  yeah, I do.  So I had to step in and break it down for them. The line matched the lipstick, it was the gloss that toned it down. Anyway, I digress.   My mom has great skin, which she did not give to me, but she gave me the premature gray (WTF, why?) .  Like, I don't think my Mother has EVER had acne, and to be in her late 50's, there aren't any wrinkles.   So, for foundation they gave her NC 45 pro long wear concealer and get this, Refined Golden Bronzer for her powder.  It looked great.  But I questioned it, and the MUA  explained it will be fine b/c she has a lot of golden tones in her skin.  They also suggested the Natural radiance in yellow, and some eye primer I have never seen before.  Oh, can you believe, my Mom even said I could just give her MY All Fired Up... No my sister, you've got to get your own.  What I loved about her look is, it is the peachy golden e/s color, I've been wanting to put her in.  I did give her my $50 gift card so she wouldn't have to worry about prices. My friend looked great.  She had matchmastaer  7.5, BurgundyX9, and I don't remember the lipstick, but ended up getting All Fired Up, and Media as well.   They were sooo happy!  My work here is done!  *washing hands motion*  I will totally do the lesson again with them.    I like the X9 palettes, they are small, but I think they are awesome for travel, newbies, and to throw one in your purse. I might end up with them all.  I walked away with nothing, but the preorder I did with Armani.  I didn't really HAVE to get anything.   Oh Shars, they laughed at me for trying to get your swatches. The first time I went, they didn't have all the colors.  So I went back again ( a few are still missing).  They were like why, you got enough, why are you putting them on your arm. UM, No. I need them all.  They don't understand, yet.  I forgot the numbers, but I can figure them out.  (ok, help me out ladies, I forgot)     From left to right...(1st pic)   1. obsidian, I don't remember the next two colors but I think it is 12 gold ashes, and 11 rose ashes.   10 senso, 7 Shadow,  6 Green Iron, 5 onyx 4 Emeraude, 3 Jade,  2 Menuit
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the first two. In order of left to right here is what I think they are:    11 rose ashes, 8 flannel, 6 green iron, 5 onyx, 9 gold copper,  7 shadow, 4 emeraude, this is either one or two I think 2 menuit, I think 10 senso.  sorry I forgot their names.


   What a day! :-D


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2015)

Today I used one of my remaining palettes, Wet n Wild Earth Looks Small From Down Here (my oft-repeated colour combination all in one) and MAC Crosswires lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not a good pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This morning was two hours of traffic and I'm now fighting off a nasty headache.  Hope everyone is well


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay, So I am not a big fan of contouring whilst I love my bronzers! I have been using the bronzers along the edges of the face and above the hollow of the cheek (like the lower plain of the cheek) . I watched this vid yest (most of you must have seen it; the one by monsieuralex on diff between bronzing and contouring; well that was the first vid that came up while i did a search) and he placed the bronzer towards the center of the face! I tried it today and it actually looked good ?!! Maybe I was doing it wrong all along but the previous method didnt looks bad either! So Now I am confused lo! How do you guys like placing the bronzer???


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2015)

Ohhh good question.  I always thought the perimeter of your face.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay, So I am not a big fan of contouring whilst I love my bronzers! I have been using the bronzers along the edges of the face and above the hollow of the cheek (like the lower plain of the cheek) . I watched this vid yest (most of you must have seen it; the one by monsieuralex on diff between bronzing and contouring; well that was the first vid that came up while i did a search) and he placed the bronzer towards the center of the face! I tried it today and it actually looked good ?!! Maybe I was doing it wrong all along but the previous method didnt looks bad either! So Now I am confused lo! How do you guys like placing the bronzer???


  I started doing this just recenlty. I didn't have a greyish bronzer/blush, so I was contouring with a taupe eyeshadow and then if I wanted to wear bronzer, I was applying it on the top of my cheeks and on my temples (in the summer, I also put some on my nose and blend it towards my ears (?) because no matter what I do, I always get sunburnt there, so it looks very natural on me). A few weeks ago, I bought the D&G Tan blush, which is taupe and I can't see how anyone would use it as a normal blush. The contour looks much better. 
  1-2 years ago, when I was contouring with bronzer, I was applying a straight thin taupe line in the hollows of my cheek over the bronzer, when I was going out, and it looked much more dramatic. 

  PS I'm watching the video atm and I used to use the exact same es until I bought Tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  PS 2 - I watched the whole video - I do put bronzer in the centre of my face like he does but I wouldn't connect the bronzer on my cheeks with the one on my neck - I think it would look dirty and weird


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I started doing this just recenlty. I didn't have a greyish bronzer/blush, so I was contouring with a taupe eyeshadow and then if I wanted to wear bronzer, I was applying it on the top of my cheeks and on my temples (in the summer, I also put some on my nose and blend it towards my ears (?) because no matter what I do, I always get sunburnt there, so it looks very natural on me). A few weeks ago, I bought the D&G Tan blush, which is taupe and I can't see how anyone would use it as a normal blush. The contour looks much better.  1-2 years ago, when I was contouring with bronzer, I was applying a straight thin taupe line in the hollows of my cheek over the bronzer, when I was going out, and it looked much more dramatic.   PS I'm watching the video atm and I used to use the exact same es until I bought Tan :lol:


 Thank you!! Now that I tried it, it actually makes sense to me !  I actually liked it this way (not that I hated the other one or was looking for a new technique but this change looks good) !! I don't usually watch too many YouTube videos but I wanted to see how with this new contour trend , bronzers come into play!! My face is quite lean so I fail to notice a diff when I contour vs not! But I love bronzers! I think I am going to try out this way for a few days and see how it goes with diff looks!!  Ps: that taupe blush looks like a really nice contour shade!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ps: that taupe blush looks like a really nice contour shade!!


  I used to watch a lot of videos, when I was getting into makeup but now I just watch 2-3 channels. I see the biggest difference, when I contour my nose. I absolutely hate it, so I'm glad that I learned how to make it look nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love bronzers too and I have a pretty collection but I rarely use them because I'm afraid, that I'll make my face too dark in comparison to my body and I usually don't have time to apply bronzer to my chest area, arms, etc.


----------



## Shars (Mar 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay, So I am not a big fan of contouring whilst I love my bronzers! I have been using the bronzers along the edges of the face and above the hollow of the cheek (like the lower plain of the cheek) . I watched this vid yest (most of you must have seen it; the one by monsieuralex on diff between bronzing and contouring; well that was the first vid that came up while i did a search) and he placed the bronzer towards the center of the face! I tried it today and it actually looked good ?!! Maybe I was doing it wrong all along but the previous method didnt looks bad either! So Now I am confused lo! How do you guys like placing the bronzer???


  Hmmm, I haven't seen that video yet. I'll try to check it out when I get in tonight if it's not too late.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2015)

[@]Shars[/@] thank you lol :-D


----------



## aradhana (Mar 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies, a quick update on our makeup day.  So things got completely switched around, but it worked out.  It reminded me of why I don't plan things with certain friends.  BUT, I won't get into that.  I'll just say, appointments were made for 1 (laura mercier) and 130 (mac).   We ended up paying the $50 for the gift card and doing the MAC lesson at 6pm.   Which, I have to say,  worked out phenomenally.
> My Mom and GF LOVED their teachers and lesson.  They looked BEAUTIFUL. My Mom had an idea of the look she wanted, and was able to practice her technique.  She even did a great job on her winged eyeliner.
> When we got there  I tried taking her to Nars to show her the Audacious lippies, but she isn't ready for them.  They were too opaque and pigmented. She tried on Jeanne, which I might just go back and get for her. It was perfect on her.  So the MUA, who was so awesome, showed her a few other things and she decided on the Velvet Gloss pencil Happy Days. (which I might have to go get for myself)   I took her over to GArmani to see the eye tints, but she couldn't really get into them.  She just wanted to do her makeover and go from there.  Plus it was their trend show, and there was a lot going on.  She was like they are blow drying people's hair in the middle of the store.
> 
> ...


  your day sounds like it went extremely well!
  it's great that you guys were introduced to new products/techniques that you like...i love when that happens at makeovers.

@awickedshape 
  i tried to quote your post but it's gone...pretty look - i like how cross wires looks on you. out of curiosity, did you use a lipliner or other product with it? i'm trying to figure out how it might read on me....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay, So I am not a big fan of contouring whilst I love my bronzers! I have been using the bronzers along the edges of the face and above the hollow of the cheek (like the lower plain of the cheek) . I watched this vid yest (most of you must have seen it; the one by monsieuralex on diff between bronzing and contouring; well that was the first vid that came up while i did a search) and he placed the bronzer towards the center of the face! I tried it today and it actually looked good ?!! Maybe I was doing it wrong all along but the previous method didnt looks bad either! So Now I am confused lo! How do you guys like placing the bronzer???


    I often alternate between the two, but I also use my bronzer over my cream contour product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hope everyone is well


    Love both AWS----VERY NICE!!!!!!  I hope your day got better and you got rid of the headache too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

On Monday I wore MAC Smoked Cocoa e/s quad and just realized how many time I've worn a smokey eye this month.  My lipstick was MAC Velvet Teddy.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh Pretty!! Sounds like you guys had such a special day! I'm glad your mom was able to venture out of her comfort zone and ended up liking it. I'm glad you commented re the X9 palettes too. I want to check them out in person.
> 
> And LOL @ what you went through to get me swatches. You're so precious! I may have to add Green Iron as well to my list. Emeraude looks amazing against your skin as does Green Iron and Shadow!
> 
> ...


  The swatches were no trouble at all.    I can't wait to hear what you think of the CT palettes.

  From the eye tints I ended up with 1 Obsidian, 5 Onyx, 6 Green Tint, and 11 rose ashes. 


  AWS, I love that combo.  I'm going to do something similar tomorrow.

  Aradhana, it was very cool to learn something new.  I kinda want to do another one. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> The swatches were no trouble at all.    I can't wait to hear what you think of the CT palettes.
> 
> *From the eye tints I ended up with 1 Obsidian, 5 Onyx, 6 Green Tint, and 11 rose ashes. *
> 
> ...


 Awesome Pretty!  How do you like Rose Ashes?  I'm  contemplating it.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i use it on the high points of my cheeks, and also on the perimeters. i am going to look for the video...not sure i'm wearing it properly anyway!  your day sounds like it went extremely well! it's great that you guys were introduced to new products/techniques that you like...i love when that happens at makeovers.  @awickedshape   i tried to quote your post but it's gone...pretty look - i like how cross wires looks on you. out of curiosity, did you use a lipliner or other product with it? i'm trying to figure out how it might read on me....


   Hi, [@]aradhana[/@], thanks! No, I didn't use anything else with it! My lips are pigmented so I think it may be brighter on you? Not sure. But it's my second favourite MAC lipstick 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Love both AWS----VERY NICE!!!!!!  I hope your day got better and you got rid of the headache too!![/COLOR]


   Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@]! It did ease :frenz:   





Prettypackages said:


> The swatches were no trouble at all.    I can't wait to hear what you think of the CT palettes.  From the eye tints I ended up with 1 Obsidian, 5 Onyx, 6 Green Tint, and 11 rose ashes.    AWS, I love that combo.  I'm going to do something similar tomorrow.  Aradhana, it was very cool to learn something new.  I kinda want to do another one. LOL


  Thanks, [@]Prettypackages[/@]! I'm sure you'll look amazing


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2015)

Today I used Chanel Tisse Mademoiselle and L'Oreal Aishwarya's Beige lipstick. So-so look with my black and tan dress.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!  Wearing:  FACE: CG Queen 3-in-1 foundation, Golden Almond / Warm Caramel CG Queen Lasting Matte Pressed, Golden Medium City Colors Contour Palette, contour only coral-y blush from Too Faced Hard Candy palette  EYES: Too Faced Hardy Candy palette, bronze shade on lids, matte medium brown in crease, matte dark brown, blackened red combined in outer crease and blended well PIXI e/l, Black Cocoa CG Lash Blast Fusion mascara, Black Black (?) Sephora brown pencil, Midnight Brown  LIPS: NYX Chocolate lip pencil ABH liquid lipstick, Electric Coral (it IS electric...I can't even imagine what Neon Coral must look like. That must JUMP off the face)


----------



## Anneri (Mar 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> ABH liquid lipstick, Electric Coral (it IS electric...I can't even imagine what Neon Coral must look like. *That must JUMP off the face*)


  Heh. That last bit made me snicker on that gloomy day! Much appreciated! (I'm feeling a bit sad because of the plane crash of the German plane in France. Nobody I knew on that plane, but sad nevertheless.)

  And don't you know it, I wore different palettes with different lipsticks yesterday and today AND finished a bottle of foundation! Go me!

  Yesterday's look incorporated my oldest MAC palette: Lucky Tom from Hello Kitty

  Face: Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum Foundation, Bourjois Concealer, Nars Illuminating Powder, Guerlain Meteorites, Alpha Girl Beauty Powder and Shell Pearl Beauty Powder mixed

  Eyes: I used Paradisco all over the lid and used Centre Stage from my Mega Metals palette (full of depotted Mega Metals) in the crease. I used Stylin' from the HK palette on the lower lashline as a liner (huh, that one is not a good Satin! Ugh!) and Kid to blend everything together. Orb as a highlight as always.  Lined the upper lashline with an old brown EL liner and used a Clinique mascara - I really have to sort through my mascara stash and throw away what is not working on me!

  Lips: A chubby stick dupe from the German brand Astor - it's matte and a very bright coral.


  Today's look featured the EL palette in Bronze Sands from a summer collection long ago.  It's full of their gelee e/s.

  Face: same as yesterday, but I used Lured to Love MB as my blush.

  Eyes: I used the sandy coloured e/s from the palette over the whole lid and smoked that out with the dark brown from the same palette. Used Espresso e/s in the outer v and Kid again as a transition shade. Orb as highlight. Then I used the bright teal as a liner on the lower lashline and the same brown liner on the upper lashline as yesterday. Same mascara (hope that one is finished soon!)

  Lips: Ok, that took some effort. I had the crazy idea to wear VG Nikki 1, but that's not a good shade for me most of the time. So I lined and filled my lips with Boldly Bare liner, applied Nikki over it with a brush and used than Flurry of Fun l/g (orange with blue glitter) over it. And it looked actually really pretty and toned down.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol [@]Anneri[/@] I'm having a holy sheep! moment myself lol  Look at that! This shade was my only nude. I had loved this signature line lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> ABH liquid lipstick, Electric Coral (it IS electric...I can't even imagine what Neon Coral must look like. That must JUMP off the face)


 Happy 'cold' Tuesday Sage.  Your foundation sounds like something that should be on a cupcake!  See where my mind is!!!




  Love the sound of your eye look.  I'm sure it was beautiful with your coral lips!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]   Love the soft natural makeup with your dress AWS!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Happy 'cold' Tuesday Sage.  Your foundation sounds like something that should be on a cupcake!  See where my mind is!!![/COLOR]:happydance:  [COLOR=0000FF]  Love the sound of your eye look.  I'm sure it was beautiful with your coral lips!!![/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]!!  Now reading Sage's look... Almond, caramel, cocoa, chocolate, candy lol Going to get some Chunky Monkey out of the fridge lol


----------



## sagehen (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]   Love the soft natural makeup with your dress AWS!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Happy 'cold' Tuesday Sage.  Your foundation sounds like something that should be on a cupcake!  See where my mind is!!![/COLOR]:happydance:  [COLOR=0000FF]  Love the sound of your eye look.  I'm sure it was beautiful with your coral lips!!![/COLOR]


  I must tell the truth, I love tasty-sounding names. That is how I ended up with the Too Faced chocolate palettes...shopping in Sephora while hungry ( I took is as a sign that I was supposed to buy them because they were also in stock at the same time)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> LOVE the dress! Funny that you mention the L'Oreal lipstick, years ago when I still was a student (10 years ago?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *Rose Insolent* (Medium Rosy Pink) *489*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *Going to get some Chunky Monkey out of the fridge lol*


   Oh Chunky Monkey is one of my favs!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I must tell the truth, I love tasty-sounding names. That is how I ended up with the Too Faced chocolate palettes...shopping in Sephora while hungry ( I took is as a sign that I was supposed to buy them because they were also in stock at the same time)


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't laugh you guys My crazy eye look with YSL Lumieres Majorelle and YSL Corail Incandescent   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tried to fix it a bit at work lol Put on L'Oréal's Lash Out Butterfly mascara.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Beautiful AWS!!!  I love the eyes and the lips----great colors for you, and you did a great job!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Beautiful AWS!!!  I love the eyes and the lips----great colors for you, and you did a great job!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks very much [@]Medgal07[/@] :frenz:  I always overdo it in the crease and V when I use those little drugstore applicators lol  What did you use today [@]Medgal07[/@]?    I think this is my last palette for the challenge  Edit: I need to do an inventory list Medgal! lol I forgot I have two more, an Avon quad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and a Sacha trio that I usually use only two shades from to go with my Sari


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm just getting back from vacation and I failed at this task miserably! If I wore eye shadow, it was one of two combinations.  Time to get back on track. I failed today too; I wore Burberry Gold again. (I just like it that much) Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome Pretty!  How do you like Rose Ashes?  I'm  contemplating it.
> I wore it today for you.  It's not what I thought it was.  It turns into a pretty rose copper color.  You'd love it.  On me it doesn't really do anythng for me.
> 
> 
> ...


  gorgeous


----------



## sagehen (Mar 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I wore it today for you.  It's not what I thought it was.  It turns into a pretty rose copper color.  You'd love it.  On me it doesn't really do anythng for me.    *How do you like the ABH Liquid Lipstick.  Electric Coral is on my list but the reviews have been bad recently. * gorgeous


  @ the bolded: I have nothing but good things to say about the ABH lipsticks. I have worn three so far, not as drying as Stila's (in fact comfortable to wear), wear in excess of 8 hours even with a bit of gloss on top, no discernible scent, great color selection. example: yesterday I applied around 9 am. I ate oatmeal after that, a veggie bowl and yogurt for lunch, drank tons of tea and water and had a Chipotle burrito for dinner. I put on lip balm afterward because of the hot salsa wearing me out. Brushed my teeth before bed and still had a very visible stain this morning. That was Electric Coral, which I bought on a whim. I have worn Potion eyelove and Vintage and they have worn nearly as well (had pizza for dinner when I wore Potion - all that grease only made it transfer but still I had a stain). I can't say I love them because I am a lipstick whore but I have nothing but good things to say at this moment. I only feel a bit apprehensive about Sad Girl, which I have yet to try. It has shimmer in it so I will see about that. I usually don't buy liquid mattes with shimmer (I tried one from Sephora and it was a disaster), because the formula is always a bit different but if it is like the others, I will be satisfied.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you, [@]Prettypackages[/@]!  Did you take a pic with Rose Ashes on?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey everyone! I'm just getting back from vacation and I failed at this task miserably! If I wore eye shadow, it was one of two combinations.  Time to get back on track. I failed today too; I wore Burberry Gold again. (I just like it that much) Tomorrow is a new day!


 I hope you had a marvelous vacation Mrs B.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks very much [@]Medgal07[/@] :frenz:  I always overdo it in the crease and V when I use those little drugstore applicators lol  What did you use today [@]Medgal07[/@]?    I think this is my last palette for the challenge  Edit: I need to do an inventory list Medgal! lol I forgot I have two more, an Avon quad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @awickedshape I loved that saree :lol:


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Both the quad and the trio are really very pretty AWS.  I'm very awkward with the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]little brushes that come with the palettes.  I now save them for my daughter because she like using them [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   for art projects.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Today I wore my Dior *Cuir Cannage* e/s quad, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]YSL Rouge Pur Couture Matte *Rouge Rock (*Red) *203 *lipstick and Illamasqua NP in *Throb* (Blood Red).  Gold form the quad is my lid color---I love[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   gold e/s with red lips.  It's like a neutral eye look.  I love this YSL matte lippie---nice and creamy, and very comfortable to wear.  I went w/o blush today, but I did contour and bronze.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   I couldn't live w/o my makeup inventory document!  I also have separate docs for my fashion jewelry and our challenges.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you had a marvelous vacation Mrs B.[/COLOR]


  Nice! Cuir Cannage was awfully tempting but I resisted lol  That inventory system is sounding pretty good


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *I wore it today for you*.  It's not what I thought it was.  It turns into a pretty rose copper color.  You'd love it.  On me it doesn't really do anythng for me.
> 
> 
> HOw do you like the ABH Liquid Lipstick.  Electric Coral is on my list but the reviews have been bad recently.
> ...






You're just too good to me Pretty!!!  It sounds lovely.  I'm concerned about Rose Copper being too light for me.  BTW, my NARS *Liguria *lipstick arrived today---it's 
    gorgeous.  Thank you for recommending it Pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *That inventory system is sounding pretty good*


    It really is...is so easy to forget what you have when you have too much of everything......***she said shamefully


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It really is...is so easy to forget what you have when you have too much of everything......***she said shamefully    [/COLOR]


   Nah, you're just well-equipped lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Nah, you're just well-equipped lol


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @awickedshape I loved that saree


  It's gorgeous, isn't it!?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @awickedshape I loved that saree :lol:





Shars said:


> It's gorgeous, isn't it!?


  Thanks [@]Vineetha[/@] and [@]Shars[/@]! I love them lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2015)

I keep finding stuff lol Using an old L'Oréal HIP duo in Gilded with L'Oréal Lash Out Butterfly and NARS Barbara Audacious lipstick. I'll probably change the lipstick, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Oh that's so pretty AWS.   That hidden stash is yielding some lovely treasures!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh that's so pretty AWS.   That hidden stash is yielding some lovely treasures!!![/COLOR]


   Thanks, dear! That eyeshadow held up so well! Better than some of the YSL for wear.  How are you today?   I'm rounding up the little odds and ends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And I know I have a BNIB Affinite cream blush... I just gave my friend my Dior Silver Glow because I love that GA Shadow eye tint so much and I'm thinking of giving her that, too.  But I just gave her a gift certificate so I can put that off for a bit.  I should be able to get my Gucci order tomorrow! Hoping for the best


----------



## aradhana (Mar 26, 2015)

Anneri said:


> LOVE the dress! Funny that you mention the L'Oreal lipstick, years ago when I still was a student (10 years ago?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  a mac artist showed me vgn1 with purring tender tone - which basically sold me on both products...flurry of fun on top sounds even better...i'm sad i missed that one!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2015)

aradhana said:


> since i read about your experience, i keep thinking i should go get a makeover too!


  do it!  So I was about to ask you if you tried the stuff I sent.  And it's sitting on my dresser.  D'OH.  I'll send it Saturday, for sure.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 27, 2015)

aradhana said:


> since i read about your experience, i keep thinking i should go get a makeover too!   ok, i think i will probably try it next time i'm at a counter/store. i use to be very afraid of corals, and i'm still a little hesitant!   nice! i like the leopard print too!  i also use to have an aishwarya beige lipstick, which i liked a lot, but i think i either lost it or purged it during a cull of lipsticks that had gone off. i think l'oreal did a nude lipstick in their new collection with her as well, but it wasn't available here.   a mac artist showed me vgn1 with purring tender tone - which basically sold me on both products...flurry of fun on top sounds even better...i'm sad i missed that one!


   Thanks [@]aradhana[/@]!  I like corals but some are more flattering than others on me. I bet you'd look great so you should test some ;-)  I ended up throwing out the Eva and Milla shades and my old AB but kept the BU of AB because it's an easy shade and I just love that L'Oréal did a lipstick with Aishwarya!  I thought I saw one just labelled "Beige" and was bummed that they dropped the name off. I must check it out.     





Prettypackages said:


> I think I did. Let me go check. LOL  (it's been that kind of week, I'm so tired of ppl yelling at me)  LOL.  Yay, I'm so glad you like Liguria.  It's such an interesting shade.    Now, I'm not sure if it will be too light for you at all.  I still think you'd be able to see it.  I'm going to swatch it against my coworker tomorrow so we see what it looks like on her.   That eyeshadow is perfect for you. do it!  So I was about to ask you if you tried the stuff I sent.  And it's sitting on my dresser.  D'OH.  I'll send it Saturday, for sure.


   No hurry, [@]Prettypackages[/@] lol Thank you


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 27, 2015)

Today I'm using  the Avon Caribbean Sunset quad, and will probably put on the L'Oréal mascara and TF Coco Ravish lipstick later on   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Edit I'm loving Coco Ravish more and more each use


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I did. Let me go check. LOL  (it's been that kind of week, I'm so tired of ppl yelling at me)
> 
> *LOL.  Yay, I'm so glad you like Liguria.  It's such an interesting shade.  *  Now, I'm not sure if it will be too light for you at all.  I still think you'd be able to see it.  I'm going to swatch it against my coworker tomorrow so we see what it looks like on her.
> 
> ...


   I have not yet worn it, but it's definitely not too  light.  I have some MAC nudes that are even lighter than Liguria.  I'll probably wear it with my next smoky eye look.  
   I didn't realize how often I wear smoky eye looks until our palette challenge...unless it was just a coincidence.   For the last two days I've worn golds & browns from
   various palettes that I've paired with red lips because my reds were not getting enough love.  Yesterday I wore my *MAC Creative Copper* palette, which I purchased 
   just for *Carbonized* and the true gold e/s, Creative Copper in the palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Very nice combo AWS!!!!!  Hang onto these new finds-----they're really working well for you.  Love you in Coco Ravish too!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very nice combo AWS!!!!!  Hang onto these new finds-----they're really working well for you.  Love you in Coco Ravish too!!!!


  Thank you, @Medgal07!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you


   
   
  So funny that nearly everyone of us had that lippie! I rummaged through my vault of oldies and found this - it was once my bu and I couldn't throw it away!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2015)

And why didn't it add the pic?!?!  Here it is:


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> As I'm trying to finish my pot of Purring that's a great idea! Thank you!  I'm not as sold on FoF as I once was... sad but true!     So funny that nearly everyone of us had that lippie! I rummaged through my vault of oldiesand found this - it was once my bu and I couldn't throw it away!


  Me, either lol  





Anneri said:


> And why didn't it add the pic?!?!  Here it is:


  :flower:


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2015)

I saw two tutorials that inspired today's look - first one was Lisa Eldridge's tutorial for a bright spring look here:
http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/26746/radiantly-healthy-fresh-spring-makeup-look/#.VRWz7kZKyQE

  I fell in love with the Kiko liner and bought it this week.

  The second one this look: http://thebeautydepartment.com/2015/03/spring-makeup-inspiration/
  I loved the silvery e/s and used the Kiko liner together with it.


  Face: L'Oreal Magic Nude, Bourjois Concealer, Chanel Healthy Beige powder, Dior Sunlight bronzer, Burberry Blush in Coral Pink und BP in So Chic.
  Well. I've gotten the foundation last year, and didn't use it more than twice because the coverage is quite light and I was kind of self-conscious of my skin. I tried it again today, and hated it! It's the same texture as the Armani Maestro, and I think that's just not for me. I rather doubt that the high alcohol content is good for the skin, and it's too light for me. That's the reason I dug out the Dior bronzer, because I looked quite dead.

  Eyes: I used Mac Silverthorn e/s all over the lid and up into the crease. Does anyone remember that e/s? It's from the Rose Romance collection and the prettiest silvery duochrome you've ever seen. I even own a BU. Lined the upper lashline the Kiko liner and used Silverthorn on the lower. Clinique mascara and did my brows with Espresso e/s and the Maybelline brow thingie.

  Lips: Used the worst (per Katred and I definitely believe her!) Guerlain Automatique of the whole range, Reflex, lightly with a lip brush and put some Purring tendertone over it. Quite good after that!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I saw two tutorials that inspired today's look - first one was Lisa Eldridge's tutorial for a bright spring look here: http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/26746/radiantly-healthy-fresh-spring-makeup-look/#.VRWz7kZKyQE  I fell in love with the Kiko liner and bought it this week.  The second one this look: http://thebeautydepartment.com/2015/03/spring-makeup-inspiration/ I loved the silvery e/s and used the Kiko liner together with it.   Face: L'Oreal Magic Nude, Bourjois Concealer, Chanel Healthy Beige powder, Dior Sunlight bronzer, Burberry Blush in Coral Pink und BP in So Chic. Well. I've gotten the foundation last year, and didn't use it more than twice because the coverage is quite light and I was kind of self-conscious of my skin. I tried it again today, and hated it! It's the same texture as the Armani Maestro, and I think that's just not for me. I rather doubt that the high alcohol content is good for the skin, and it's too light for me. That's the reason I dug out the Dior bronzer, because I looked quite dead.  Eyes: I used Mac Silverthorn e/s all over the lid and up into the crease. Does anyone remember that e/s? It's from the Rose Romance collection and the prettiest silvery duochrome you've ever seen. I even own a BU. Lined the upper lashline the Kiko liner and used Silverthorn on the lower. Clinique mascara and did my brows with Espresso e/s and the Maybelline brow thingie.  Lips: Used the worst (per Katred and I definitely believe her!) Guerlain Automatique of the whole range, Reflex, lightly with a lip brush and put some Purring tendertone over it. Quite good after that!


  I Googled Silverthorn, very nice! Glad you were able to get good use out of Reflex


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I saw two tutorials that inspired today's look - first one was Lisa Eldridge's tutorial for a bright spring look here:    Really pretty look for her.  I love the pink lips & cheeks!!!!!
> http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/26746/radiantly-healthy-fresh-spring-makeup-look/#.VRWz7kZKyQE
> 
> I fell in love with the Kiko liner and bought it this week.
> ...


    Thanks for sharing those videos Anneri!!!  I know the calendar says spring for us but the temperature doesn't reflect it at all.  I need warmth to get inspired!!
   That's too bad about your foundation...as much as I'd like to try one of the new ones out recently, I'm reluctant to-----guess I should just leave well enough alone.

   I don't have MAC Silverthorn but it sounds pretty.  I did have Purring though!



I'm glad you were able to make Reflex work.  Your eye look sounds really very pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

Friday was another RED day for me----my effort to use more of my red lipsticks.  Thursday I wore *Giorgio Armani's Lip Maestro in Chinese Lacquer, # 402*---thought I was in heaven!  It was just that good and I'll be repeating it this year---I'm sorry but it's too good not to!!!


*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC Paint Pot, *Quite Natural *as a base 
 *Chanel Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra **Tissé Gabrielle, 208*
     Grayed Taupe to lid
     Deep Brown to crease and lower lash line
     Dark Plum to blend and transition
     Golden White to highlight brow and inner corners
Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* to line & wing upper lash line




*FACE:*
Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Dior *Amber Diamond *Skin Shimmer (Gold w/Bronze) to facial high planes

Guerlain*Terracotta Bronzing Powder*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural *03
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC *Redd* Lip Pencil
MAC *Red Racer* lipstick (Bright yellow red, Satin, Hey Sailor collection)


*NAILS:*

Illamasqua,*Throb *(Red)


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Friday was another RED day for me----my effort to use more of my red lipsticks.  Thursday I wore *Giorgio Armani's Lip Maestro in Chinese Lacquer, # 402*---thought I was in heaven!  It was just that good and I'll be repeating it this year---I'm sorry but it's too good not to!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Paint Pot, *Quite Natural* as a base [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]*Chanel Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Tissé Gabrielle, 208[/COLOR]*  [COLOR=000000][COLOR=0000FF]     Grayed Taupe to lid[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=000000][COLOR=0000FF]     Deep Brown to crease and lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=000000][COLOR=0000FF]     Dark Plum to blend and transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=000000][COLOR=0000FF]     Golden White to highlight brow and inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=000000][COLOR=0000FF]Charlotte Tilbury *Feline Flick* to line & wing upper lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Meyon*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Luminous Praline*[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Banana Visage*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Dior *Amber Diamond* Skin Shimmer (Gold w/Bronze) to facial high planes[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain* *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Terracotta Bronzing Powder[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Redd* Lip Pencil[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Red Racer* lipstick (Bright yellow red, Satin, Hey Sailor collection)[/COLOR]    *[COLOR=0000FF]NAILS:[/COLOR]* [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Illamasqua,*Throb* (Red)[/COLOR]


  Sounds lovely, [@]Medgal07[/@]!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 28, 2015)

So I went all out last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The list is long:

  Face:
  Dior Pore minimizer where need and Laura Mercier foundation primer (I got a sample size in a bb, is mine bad or it does smell absolutely disgusting??)
  D&G Perfect Liquid luminous foundation 78
  Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel
  D&G Tan
  MAC Summer Opal
  NARS Creamy concealer Chantilly
  MAC Light Boost
  Tom Ford Softcore - highlighter and blush
  Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20
  MAC Fix+
  (I touched up later with NARS Light Reflecting setting powder)

  Eyes:
  UDPP 
  Tom Ford Spring 2015
  MAC Blue Brown pigment
  Too faced Chocolate Bar - Milk chocolate, Semi sweet, Marzipan, Triple fudge, White chocolate
  Maybelline gel eyeliner
  Dior Maximizer
  Chanel Le Volume

  Eyebrows:
  ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe
  ABH clear eyebrow gel

  Lips:
  MAC Soar 
  D&G Seduction (later I switched to YSL Nude Beige)











  (I did some more blending on my right eye after seeing the pictures)


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> So I went all out last night :lol:  The list is long:  Face: Dior Pore minimizer where need and Laura Mercier foundation primer (I got a sample size in a bb, is mine bad or it does smell absolutely disgusting??) D&G Perfect Liquid luminous foundation 78 Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel D&G Tan MAC Summer Opal NARS Creamy concealer Chantilly MAC Light Boost Tom Ford Softcore - highlighter and blush Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20 MAC Fix+ (I touched up later with NARS Light Reflecting setting powder)  Eyes: UDPP  Tom Ford Spring 2015 MAC Blue Brown pigment Too faced Chocolate Bar - Milk chocolate, Semi sweet, Marzipan, Triple fudge, White chocolate Maybelline gel eyeliner Dior Maximizer Chanel Le Volume  Eyebrows: ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe ABH clear eyebrow gel  Lips: MAC Soar  D&G Seduction (later I switched to YSL Nude Beige)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice!


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> So I went all out last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That blue brown pigment is soo pretty! Love your eye look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sounds lovely, @Medgal07!


   Thanks AWS!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> So I went all out last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​Very pretty Maggie. I love the way the colors relate and play off of each other!!!   I have wing envy!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

I broke my RED streak today, Saturday, and decided to wear orange!!  
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC Paint Pot, *Quite Natural* as a base 
*Chanel Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra **Tissé Mademoiselle (214)*
 Intense beige to lid
      Khaki Brown to crease and lower lash line
     Warm Taupe to blend and transition
     Ivory to highlight brow and inner corners
MAC Blacktrack to line upper lash line


*FACE:*

Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Laura Mercier Face Illuminator Powder, Illuminating Visage to facial high planes

Guerlain*Terracotta Bronzing Powder*
NARS Light Reflecting* Loose *Setting Powder, *Crystal *to set makeup
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03, finishing powder
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Chanel *Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer
 Dolce & Gabbana, Classic Cream *Delicious 415 *(Orange)

*NAILS:*
Butter London *All Hail the Queen* (Beige w/Shimmer)


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Very pretty Maggie. I love the way the colors relate and play off of each other!!!   *I have wing envy*!!!!!


  Thank you! And don't! I always struggle to do them - it took me 20 minutes this time. I think I'll never learn how to make them even quickly and I'm very envious of people, who wear winged eyeliner every day


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is really pretty, it's one of my favourite pigments!
> ...


 I totally understand.  That's probably why they're so good at it----they do it everyday.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 29, 2015)

Very pretty ladies!  Maggie love that wing!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I totally understand.  That's probably why they're so good at it----they do it everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!



  Yesterday's makeup:

  Face 
  D&G Perfect liquid luminous foundation 78
  MAC Light Boost
  D&G Tan
  MAC Corol
  Guerlain Poudre de Soie 
  Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20 

  Eyes
  UDPP
  MAC Let's skate
  Zoeva Rose golden palette - Harmony in the crease
  MAC Vanilla pigment in the inner corners
  Chanel Le Volume

  Lips
  MAC Prep+prime
  Maybelline 24h super stay Keep it red (liquid lipstick)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Very pretty ladies! Maggie love that wing!






Pretty, oh Pretty---------I wore NARS *Liguria *today and it's beautiful!!!!  It's now one of my favorite nudes.  I topped it with YSL *Beige Peau 40 *Glossy 
                           Stain & it was PERFECTION.  Thanks for bringing that lippie to my attention!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty, oh Pretty---------I wore NARS *Liguria *today and it's beautiful!!!!  It's now one of my favorite nudes.  I topped it with YSL *Beige Peau 40 *Glossy
> Stain & it was PERFECTION.  Thanks for bringing that lippie to my attention!!!


  YAY!  Where is the picture! ;-)  I'm so glad you liked it.  It's a great color.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2015)

Today I'm using the Armani eye tint in Shadow with the black and silver shades from Gucci Ocean Rhapsody quad in the crease and inner corner and browbone and Gucci Libertine lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll put on the L'Oréal butterfly mascara later.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> YAY!  Where is the picture! ;-)  I'm so glad you liked it.  It's a great color.


 Sorry Pretty---I didn't take one yesterday---I was too busy running errands.  I'll take on the next time I wear it.  I expect to repeat it this year, in spite of out one-a-day 
  lipstick challenge.  It's just too hard not to!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'll put on the L'Oréal butterfly mascara later.


    Beautiful combo AWS!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Today is the last day of our Eyeshadow Pallette challenge, and I hope everyone had fun!  I missed about 5 days at the beginning of the month when I was ill, but I enjoyed this challenge.  I'll post my tally after I decide which palette I'm wearing today.


Don't forget, we're starting our *BLUSH CHALLENGE* tomorrow.  We will wear a *different blush* everyday, from APRIL 1 to APRIL 30!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Beautiful combo AWS!!!![/COLOR]


  You're always so kind [@]Medgal07[/@], thank you!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Today is the last day of our Eyeshadow Pallette challenge, and I hope everyone had fun!  I missed about 5 days at the beginning of the month when I was ill, but I enjoyed this challenge.  I'll post my tally after I decide which palette I'm wearing today.
> 
> 
> Don't forget, we're starting our *BLUSH CHALLENGE* tomorrow.  We will wear a *different blush* everyday, from APRIL 1 to APRIL 30!


  I had a difficult month and I've worn makeup not more than 6-7 times, so the challenge is a fail for me, I'll try to be more consistent in April! 
  And I suggest a highlighter challenge for May


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I had a difficult month and I've worn makeup not more than 6-7 times, so the challenge is a fail for me, I'll try to be more consistent in April!
> And I suggest a highlighter challenge for May


 Don't beat yourself up about it Maggie---it's just makeup.   
   I liked immensely that I did not reach for the same few palettes or what I call my, 'favs of the moment'.   I actually 
   used some palettes that I  haven't touched in over a year, and I still have MANY that I didn't even get to at all, 
   some of which are new that I've never used.

   I would totally agree with the highlighter challenge for May.  Thank you Maggie--------Great idea!!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey ladies, I hope you're well. Although I haven't participated much lately, I've been lurking. I've been feeling kind of blah lately. You guys have done a great job of keeping this thread moving and have posted some great looks!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 31, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're well. Although I haven't participated much lately, I've been lurking. I've been feeling kind of blah lately. You guys have done a great job of keeping this thread moving and have posted some great looks!


  Hi Meka! I was just wondering about you today.  I wore a WnW palette I grabbed out of a drawer today. Something rather neutral. I plan to wear Ruby Kisses Matte Lip Lacquer in Fiesta at some point today, but it is after noon PDT, so I dunno. I so need this blush challenge starting tomorrow. I could use the highlighter challenge in May. That could be fun.  eta: I got the lipstick on! Yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

sagehen said:


> eta: *I got the lipstick on! Yay!*






Way to go Sage.  Glad you're on board w/the month long blush challenge!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, this month just seemed to fly by.  I managed to wear palettes both yesterday and today that I had never worn.  Yesterday I wore a Burberry palette and today, the last day of the eyeshadow palette challenge I wore the following: 

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC Paint Pot, *Quite Natural* as a base 
 Givenchy Prisme Quator, *Impertinece 04*
Silver to lid
Black to crease and lower lash line
     Gold to blend and transition
     Cream Shimmer to highlight brow and inner corners 
MAC  *Blacktrack *to line upper lash line

*FACE:*

Chanel, *Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Estée Lauder Illum *Shimmering Nudes Bronze Goddess 2015 *(Pink stick) to facial high planes
Estée Lauder llum. Powder Gelée,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to set stick highlighter
Tom Ford *Frantic Pink 02 *(Soft Golden Pink)

Guerlain*Terracotta Bronzing Powder*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC Cork Lip Pencil
MAC Budding Love (Pale Lavender


*NAILS:*

Chanel(Pink Coral) 621


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

March Lipstick Challenge Tally. _ I missed 5 days DT illness._
*2015 Lipstick Challenge, Month 3*​ _The Goal of this challenge is to wear a different lipstick every day for the entire year_​ *March 1- 31*

1.    MAC *Honey Love* (Light Beige Toned w/Rose)
2.    Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Excentrique *(Orange) *96*
3.    —————————None—————————-
4.    —————————None—————————-
5    —————————None—————————-
6.    —————————None—————————-
7.    —————————None—————————-
8.     Tom Ford *Negligee* (Rosy Nude)
9.     MAC *Goes & Goes *(Blue-violet, prolong wear)
10.   MAC *Silly* (Bright Pink Cream) Fashion Sets 2013
11.   Dior Rouge Dior, *Deauville *(Pink) 671
12.   MAC *Ruby Woo* (Vivid brightly coral-red)
13.   YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Orange Fougueux* (Dark Orange) *04    *
14    MAC *Fluff*
15    Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain lipcolor *Geneva* 48 (coral-orange)
16MAC* Haute Altitude(Midtone Blue Pink)*
17    Dior Rouge Dior, *Rendez-Vous *(Orange) 543    
18    MAC *Fashion City* (Neutral coral with pink, Sheen Supreme)     
19    MAC Sushi Kiss (Mid-tone Coral Cream) Satin
20    Tom Ford, *True Coral *(Orange based coral)
21    Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood* (Burgundy)
22    MAC *Bad Girl RiRi *(Peachy Beige)
23    MAC *Exclusive Event* (Cool Nude) Divine Night Collection
24    Rouge Coco Hydrating Crème, *Le Baiser *(Hot Pink) *54*
25YSL Rouge Pur Couture Matte *Rouge Rock (*Red) *203*
26    Giorgio Armani LipMaestro *Chinese Lacquer* #402 (Orange-Red)
27    MAC* Red Racer* (Bright yellow red, Satin, Hey Sailor collection)
28    Dolce & Gabbana, Classic Cream *Delicious 415*
29    MAC *Steady Going* (Pink) Retro Matte
30    NARS *Liguria* (Nude)
31    MAC *Budding Love *((Pale Lavender))


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

March Eyeshadow Palette Challenge, Tally. _ I missed 5 days DT illness._
*March Eyeshadow Palette Challenge*​ _The Goal of this challenge is to wear a different Eyeshadow Palette _​ _Everyday for the entire month_​ *March 1- 31*

1.    Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow *Lagons (29)*
2.    MAC *Rainy Season *Quad
3.    —————————None—————————-
4.    —————————None—————————-
5    —————————None—————————-
6.    —————————None—————————-
7.     —————————None—————————-
8.    Chanel Les 5 Ombres *Charming (6706)*
9.    MAC Carine Roitfeld* Jungle Camouflage *Palette
10.  Tom Ford *Ripe Plum* Duo
11.   MAC* Her Cocoa *Quad        
12.   Tom Ford Tom Ford *Nude Dip    (03)*
13    Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow *Fascination*
14    Dior 3 Colors Smoky Eye Palette *Smoky Khaki* (481)
15    Urban Decay, *Naked 3* Palette
16    Tom Ford *Cocoa Mirage* (03)
17    Guerlain Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* Palette
18    Dior  5 Couleurs’ Eyeshadow Palette *Bar* 56
19    YSL *Bleus Lumière* Eye Shadow Collector Palette
20    MAC *Smoked Cocoa* Quad
21    Charlotte Tilbury *Fallen Angel *Palette
22    Tom Ford* Golden Mink* (01)
23    Chanel La Perle De Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow* Tissé Rhapsodie*
24    Burberry* Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25
25Dior  5 Couleurs’ Eyeshadow Palette *Cuir Cannage (796)*
26    MAC Antonio Lopez 6-Eyeshadow Palette *Creative Copper*
27    Chanel Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra *Tissé Gabrielle * (208)
28    Chanel Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra Tissé Mademoiselle (214)
29    *Burberry Rose Pink, *Complete Eye Palette # 10
30    MAC Temperature Rising Collection *Bare My Soul *Quad 
31    Givenchy Prisme Quator, *Impertinece* 04

_What I liked most about this challenge is that I used both palettes that I've had for a VERY long time as well as, brand new palettes that I had not yet used, due to product overload._


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well, this month just seemed to fly by.  I managed to wear palettes both yesterday and today that I had never worn.  Yesterday I wore a Burberry palette and today, the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]last day of the eyeshadow palette challenge I wore the following:[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Paint Pot, *Quite Natural* as a base [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy Prisme Quator, *Impertinece 04*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Silver to lid[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Black to crease and lower lash line[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000][COLOR=0000FF]     Gold to blend and transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Cream Shimmer to highlight brow and inner corners[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]
> ...


   Hott!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> [@]Jaymuhlee[/@], good to see you! Things are quite complicated with that darn Plum and I lol  I think I'll save it for the last day of the blush challenge. Which will probably be early on because I only have a relatively small amount   So, you're liking MJ J'Taime?


  I'm rooting for you two! I'm *loving* _Je T'Aime_! I'm trying not to look at any other shades but it's tough!    





aradhana said:


> i've also recently ventured in the world of MJ...i almost was going to get je t'aime, but finally decided on blow, and will go back for je t'aime once i've played with the first!  i also found the lipstick challenge (and the eye shadow palette challenge) difficult to follow since i've started my new job. hopefully now that it's getting warmer and lighter out earlier in the day, hopefully i'll be able to get myself back in the game!


  Getting back in the groove of things always takes a while! You have to get _Je T'Aime_, it's beautiful!    





Anneri said:


> Thank you Jay! Also, no need to be embarrassed! I think I wore four palettes for our palette challenge this month - talk about embarrassing! But I'll try to do lipsticks, palettes and blushes next month - we'll see how that goes... Lol!


  Just restart each month along with me lol!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hay Jay...always good to see you!!!   Thanks for hanging in there and persevering with the challenge!!!   I see you have a fondness for Givenchy lippies!  Did you happen to pick up the couture one in the floral bullet?  It's # 205 Fuchsia Irresistible and boy is it lovely.  I'll confess--the packaging really won me over!


  I'd say it's more than just a fondness, I have 14 now! I actually just got the special 205 yesterday from my local Barneys. I'd stayed away from that particular shade because I thought it was close enough to _Girl About Town_ but it's quite a bit warmer and the case?? I'm in love!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I keep finding stuff lol Using an old L'Oréal HIP duo in Gilded with L'Oréal Lash Out Butterfly and NARS Barbara Audacious lipstick. I'll probably change the lipstick, though.


  I really love the HIP duo I have, it's _Electrified_. Both shades are amazing! I didn't wear any quads/trios/duos this month, just my larger palettes but I'm going to keep the challenge going till I work through all my stuff. So help me!   





Anneri said:


> I saw two tutorials that inspired today's look - first one was Lisa Eldridge's tutorial for a bright spring look here: http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/26746/radiantly-healthy-fresh-spring-makeup-look/#.VRWz7kZKyQE  I fell in love with the Kiko liner and bought it this week.  The second one this look: http://thebeautydepartment.com/2015/03/spring-makeup-inspiration/ I loved the silvery e/s and used the Kiko liner together with it.


  Those two looks are so pretty! I normally stick to my black wings but I'm definitely going to try more colorful liner in the future.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm rooting for you two! I'm *loving* _Je T'Aime_! I'm trying not to look at any other shades but it's tough!  Getting back in the groove of things always takes a while! You have to get _Je T'Aime_, it's beautiful!  Just restart each month along with me lol! I'd say it's more than just a fondness, I have 14 now! I actually just got the special 205 yesterday from my local Barneys. I'd stayed away from that particular shade because I thought it was close enough to _Girl About Town_ but it's quite a bit warmer and the case?? I'm in love!





Jaymuhlee said:


> I really love the HIP duo I have, it's _Electrified_. Both shades are amazing! I didn't wear any quads/trios/duos this month, just my larger palettes but I'm going to keep the challenge going till I work through all my stuff. So help me! Those two looks are so pretty! I normally stick to my black wings but I'm definitely going to try more colorful liner in the future.


   Hi, [@]Jaymuhlee[/@]!  I've had the Mahogany Le Marc in my cart for days lol  I have Electrified! Haven't used it in years though (shamefaced)  Keep well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'd say it's more than just a fondness, I have 14 now! *I actually just got the special 205 yesterday from my local Barneys. I'd stayed away from that particular shade because I thought it was close enough to Girl About Town but it's quite a bit warmer and the case?? I'm in love!*


 AWESOME JAY



Even it the colors were a perfect match, the formulas are worlds apart.  I'm so glad you got it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> March Lipstick Challenge Tally. _ I missed 5 days DT illness._
> *2015 Lipstick Challenge, Month 3*​ _The Goal of this challenge is to wear a different lipstick every day for the entire year_​ *March 1- 31*
> 
> 1.    MAC *Honey Love* (Light Beige Toned w/Rose)
> ...


  I've got to get it together.  A. remember what  I wore.  B. Take a picture.  C. tell the group...   That 's my challenge this Month. LOL   

  How do you like REd Racer Meddy?  I got rid of that one awhile ago.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Jay! Also, no need to be embarrassed! I think I wore four palettes for our palette challenge this month - talk about embarrassing! But I'll try to do lipsticks, palettes and blushes next month - we'll see how that goes... Lol!


  I might do the same.  And restart my lippie challenge with Jay. ;-)  LOL  


Ladies don't forgot to post your blush tips, and fave videos!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I've got to get it together.  A. remember what  I wore.  B. Take a picture.  C. tell the group...   That 's my challenge this Month. LOL
> 
> How do you like REd Racer Meddy?  I got rid of that one awhile ago.


   Oh this made me laugh so hard!!!!



Don't be too impressed by my lists.  Because I have a master list/inventory document of all of my makeup, it's very easy for me to 
  copy and paste the items that I wear onto the appropriate challenge document.

  I like the color of Red Racer but it was uncomfortably dry---I finally put lip gloss over it.  I'm gaining a real appreciation for lippies with finer formulas.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh this made me laugh so hard!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You really should send me your list and I can use it as my inspiration and current stock list. ;-) 

  Same here.  I blame you and Katred    No that's not true.  I'm just unwiling to fight to make a lipstick work.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> You really should send me your list and I can use it as my inspiration and current stock list. ;-)
> 
> Same here.  I blame you and Katred    No that's not true.  I'm just unwiling to fight to make a lipstick work.


 I'll send it to you if you're serious.  You could just delete what you don't need and fill in what you have that I don't.  I just set it up by category, initially in the order in which 
  I apply my makeup. Then I added brushes and nail polish and skin care products.

 I hear you---Through the lipstick challenge I will have a ton of lippies to B2M!!!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I might do the same.  And restart my lippie challenge with Jay. ;-)  LOL
> 
> 
> Ladies don't forgot to post your blush tips, and fave videos!


  i have to restart the lipstick challenge with you ladies too....i've lost track. but it will take me longer than a year to get through all my lipsticks - not because i have too many, but because i have to wear mostly nudes/natural tones to work. so i'll be making do with evenings and weekends! 

  for the first day of our blush challenge i wore modern mandarin with immortal flower. and cathedral lipstick (kat von d). love those two, and felt very spring appropriate! can't wait to hear what you all choose!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

aradhana said:


> why did you get rid of red racer? i missed that one, and whenever i hear mention of it, i wish i hadn't!
> 
> i have to restart the lipstick challenge with you ladies too....i've lost track. but it will take me longer than a year to get through all my lipsticks - not because i have too many, but because i have to wear mostly nudes/natural tones to work. so i'll be making do with evenings and weekends!
> 
> for the first day of our blush challenge i wore *modern mandarin with immortal flower. and cathedral lipstick (kat von d)*. love those two, and felt very spring appropriate! can't wait to hear what you all choose!







Hi there Aradhana.  I hope your job is going well.  
     I like your choice for the first day of our blush challenge.  I chose Chanel Le Blush Créme, *Chamade*, *67* (Deep Pink Coral) with Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Luminous 
     Matte, *L’ éclatante* (Coral) *42.  *I'm hoping if my make up is bright and spring-like, the weather will follow suit!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 2, 2015)

To close out March's palette challenge I wore four of my five palettes for the remaining 10 days: Stila _The Natural Palette_ (x1), LORAC _Unzipped_ (x1), LORAC _GLOgetter_ (x2), and bareMinerals _The Sexy Neutrals_‎ (x2). I had big plans for Laura Mercier _Artist’s Palette for Eyes_ that I swapped for a bit ago but I never dug in! And now that it's back up on Sephora (for an inflated price) I'm even happier I was able to swap for it.  For the lipstick challenge, I ended the month with:  23. NARS _Fanny_ - rich berry 24. NARS _Leslie_ - cherrywood 25. NARS _Anna_ - smokey rose 26. NARS _Brigitte_ - nude rose 27. NARS _Jane_ - terracotta rose 28. NARS _Liv_ - deep aubergine 29. Givenchy _Fuchsia Irresistible_ - vibrant fuchsia 30.  31. YSL _Fuchsia Tourbillon (31)_ - fuchsia pink  And, surprise, I forgot to wear blush yesterday!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 2, 2015)

I didn't wear makeup yesterday, so I'm starting the challenge today:

  Face: 
  D&G Perfect liquid luminous foundation 78
  D&G Tan
  Nars radiant creamy concealer Chantilly
  MAC Light boost
  MAC Summer Opal
  Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Nectar

  Eyes:
  UDPP
  Dior Myriade
  Zoeva Rose golden palette - Luster, Reflective elegance, Rusty petal, Wonder full
  Too Faced Chocolate Bar - Marzipan
  Chanel Le Volume

  Lips:
  MAC Prep+prime
  D&G Seduction


----------



## Anneri (Apr 2, 2015)

I tried to do all three challenges at once today!

  I used the old old OLD Graphic Garden Palette by Mac in a spring-y look - I was quite tempted by Preening from the new Mac is Beauty collection and determined to shop my stash for it because let's stay honest - when do I wear aqua green e/s?!

  Face: Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation, Chanel Les Beiges Powder, Meteorites Perles, Lightscapade as a highlighter und Pink Cult Blush.

  Eyes: I used the aqua e/s from the palette (Straight Hedge)  over the whole lid and smoked that out a bit with Kid. Espresso e/s in the outer v and Orb as highlight. Then I used a simple black liner on the upper lashline and a brown liner on the lower lashline. Clinique mascara.

  Lips: I used Mac's Bust Out witha mauvey liner (Catrice Berry & Sally) and VG Rihanna 2 l/g over it.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I tried to do all three challenges at once today!
> 
> I used the old old OLD Graphic Garden Palette by Mac in a spring-y look - I was quite tempted by Preening from the new Mac is Beauty collection and determined to shop my stash for it because let's stay honest - when do I wear aqua green e/s?!
> 
> ...


  that's pretty cool that you already had a aqua in your stash. i'm not sure if i have one, but those eyeshadows from mac is beauty are certainly tempting me too....
  i like the combo of colours you put together...bust out is a personal fave.


  my blushes today were super continental and style seeker. i dont think i'll necessarily pair two blushes every day this month, but it definitely would help me get through my collection!
  for my eyes i wore a black greasepaint stick to do a thick cat eye, then blended tempting and honey lust over top. i then used free to be as a transition shade, and deepened the outer corner with noble spirit and carbon from the keepsakes smoky palette. 

  i might have to throw out my greasepaint stick soon....it might even be from style black, though i think i bought it at a cco much later. i might replace it with the LM stick...is the shade called tux?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hello!!! the job is going well...but i find it takes a few months to really feel comfortable every time i start someplace new.
> 
> nice blush choice! the texture of the chanel cream blush looks like a dream to work with...
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I love their brushes but this palette was my first (and only for now) makeup item from them - I'm quite impressed.

  Your look sounds amazing! I googled the greasepaint sticks - I would've loved to have the green and the burgundy ones


----------



## aradhana (Apr 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! I love their brushes but this palette was my first (and only for now) makeup item from them - I'm quite impressed.
> 
> Your look sounds amazing! I googled the greasepaint sticks - I would've loved to have the green and the burgundy ones


i googled them after reading your post too - i also would have liked the two you mentioned, but actually...i could easily have purchased all of them if i threw caution to the wind!

  i had only gotten dirty and below ground from when they were released in their own greasepaint collection...i had a black one, dark blue and a purple one from the dsquared2 release. the blue and the purple are long gone, and the black is nearing it's end - it seems drier than before. i don't know what it i about the formula, but when they go bad, they smell really obviously bad. maybe that's a good thing because there's no mistaking it!

  so yesterday's blushes were eversun and  on a mission. lipstick was burmese kiss. later in the day though i switched to make me gorgeous. interestingly the two are very similar tonally, but mmg is distinctly coral while bk pink.

  today i've got on hipness blush with glint highlighter from illamasqua. lips are reel sexy, with a l'oreal lipliner in nudes for life.

  do you all have a long weekend where you are? how are your weekends going? i had yesterday off, so today feels like a sunday in some ways.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 4, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i googled them after reading your post too - i also would have liked the two you mentioned, but actually...i could easily have purchased all of them if i threw caution to the wind!
> 
> i had only gotten dirty and below ground from when they were released in their own greasepaint collection...i had a black one, dark blue and a purple one from the dsquared2 release. the blue and the purple are long gone, and the black is nearing it's end - it seems drier than before. i don't know what it i about the formula, but when they go bad, they smell really obviously bad. maybe that's a good thing because there's no mistaking it!
> 
> ...


  I started buying MAC 2-3 years ago and I haven't seen them but they look interesting - I'll definitely check them out, if they repromote them! I recently bought two of the Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow pencils and I really like them, I think they might be similar to the greasepaint sticks.

  I haven't worn makeup in the last couple of days. The weather is horrible, it's dark all day long and it's raining almost 24/7 and I also have to study for my exams, so I go out for 5 min to grab a coffee from Costa and then go back to studying. I'm going to my home country next week for Easter (it's next Sunday for me) and I'll wear makeup then


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, [@]aradhana[/@], it's a four-day weekend here for the Easter season :-D  Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## mango13 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know if this is the appropriate thread to post this in... but since this thread has challenges I thought I would post this here. Last year or 2013ish I read either here or somewhere else somebody mentioning a challenge to not buy mascara for a whole year (using remaining mascara or samples). Today is a whole year since I've bought mascara!!! I thought it would have been much harder than it actually was! I think I'm going to keep going and not buy any mascara for the foreseeable future. I have three unopened samples (two opened) as of now and it's still really early in the year so I will definitely have enough to get me through this year as of now, but I'm pretty sure I'll get more so if I have way more then I need I'll give away/donate the extras.


----------



## mango13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, this month just seemed to fly by.  I managed to wear palettes both yesterday and today that I had never worn.  Yesterday I wore a Burberry palette and today, the last day of the eyeshadow palette challenge I wore the following:
> 
> *EYES:*
> UDPP Anti Aging Formula
> ...


  Your eyebrows are amazing!


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey ladies! I see we switched challenges! I was doing so well... till vacation and that was that!  Looks like we're doing blushes. That's fun! I've bought a couple of new blushes recently. I may do something a tad different; and wear the same blush for a week.  that is a challenge for me! Can't wait to see everyone's different blushes and continue to be enabled!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 6, 2015)

i'm guessing everybody's having too much fun over the long weekend to post about their blush adventures...


  today's blush was plum du bois, and yesterday's was laid cream blush by illamasqua. i also wore petulant intense gloss by illamasqua yesterday...but today i threw my lipstick in my bag and forgot to wear put it on when i got to work!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey ladies! I see we switched challenges! I was doing so well... till vacation and that was that!  Looks like we're doing blushes. That's fun! I've bought a couple of new blushes recently. I may do something a tad different; and wear the same blush for a week.  that is a challenge for me! Can't wait to see everyone's different blushes and continue to be enabled!


  Yes we have MrsB.  Its E/S palette was for a month.  I once did what you're going to do---the same blush for a week.  That was much harder for me because I have so 
   many blushes and I really wanted to switch it up to go with my lips.  At any rate it's a good challenge and I hope you have fun with it.

   Today I wore one that just arrived on Friday---Dior Blush Dior Tie Dye Blush Harmony, *Coral Sunset *o2.  Today's lipstick is MAC Beach Sand (Peachy Tan)


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i'm guessing everybody's having too much fun over the long weekend to post about their blush adventures...
> 
> 
> today's blush was plum du bois, and yesterday's was laid cream blush by illamasqua. i also wore petulant intense gloss by illamasqua yesterday...but today i threw my lipstick in my bag and forgot to wear put it on when i got to work!


 I hope you had a great weekend Aradhana. I was so exhausted----between Friday's Passover Seder and Sunday's Easter dinner 



I cooked both dinners and 
  loved every minute of it.  Yesterday I also wore a Dior blush that's only about three weeks old-----Dior Blush Cannage Edition, *My Lady Palette Blush 007** (Peach).*


----------



## aradhana (Apr 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you had a great weekend Aradhana. I was so exhausted----between Friday's Passover Seder and Sunday's Easter dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  wow a marathon of cooking!
  hope you got to rest a little bit afterwards


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

aradhana said:


> pretty lady and pretty blush!
> 
> wow a marathon of cooking!
> hope you got to rest a little bit afterwards


  Thank you Aradhana.  I did rest for most of the day on Monday.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes we have MrsB.  Its E/S palette was for a month.  I once did what you're going to do---the same blush for a week.  That was much harder for me because I have so
> many blushes and I really wanted to switch it up to go with my lips.  At any rate it's a good challenge and I hope you have fun with it.
> 
> Today I wore one that just arrived on Friday---Dior Blush Dior Tie Dye Blush Harmony, *Coral Sunset *o2.  Today's lipstick is MAC Beach Sand (Peachy Tan)


 
  Love it! You look beautiful, as always


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Love it! You look beautiful, as always


  Thank you AWS!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you AWS!!![/COLOR]


    You really are a stunner ☆  You're very welcome!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 7, 2015)

Just popping in to say I am still on the challenge tip! I am wearing ABH Sad Girl liquid lipstick and LaFemme blushes in Sienna and Rust blended together. I am wearing LaFemme e/s in Beige Pink on the lid, Clove and Dark Brown in the crease and Black blended in the outer corner. NYX Epic Black mousse e/l and NO MASCARA! Ugh.  I hope everyone is having a good week so far!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I hope everyone is having a good week so far!







Hi Sage---so good to see you.   I love that you blended your blushes---I never think to do these things.  I was asleep when the makeup & nail polish creativity 
    genes were distributed.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 7, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I hope everyone is having a good week so far!








 hi sage! hope you're having a good week too!


  i managed to do a different blush today, but the rest of my look was lagging...i slept through my alarm and ended up not having time to do my eyes or anything much really...and i was still late for work! doh!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hi sage! hope you're having a good week too!
> 
> 
> i managed to do a different blush today, but the rest of my look was lagging...i slept through my alarm and ended up not having time to do my eyes or anything much really...and i was still late for work! doh!


   Perhaps there was something in the air Aradhana---I did minimal on the eyes, MAC *Frankly Scarlet*(Vivid rose-red) blush and YSL baby Doll Kiss & Blush,* Rouge Libertine *(Red) *06*


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 8, 2015)

Monday's makeup:

  Face
  Charlotte Tilbury light wonder foundation Fair 1 - I loved it and it passed the ultimate test - a flight - *but *it's too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm fair but I'm not that fair! I have a few more samples left, I'll use them in the summer
  D&G Tan
  Guerlain terracotta light sheer bronzing powder Sun Blondes 04
  Rimmel Stay matte
  Mac Bad girl gone good

  Eyes
  YSL couture eye primer 1 (unfortunately, it didn't pass any tests)
  Zoeva rose golden palette 
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips
  MAC Prep+prime
  MAC Royal ball
  MAC Glass slipper


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 8, 2015)

Hope everyone's been well! I've been on track since missing the first day of the blush challenge! Also been keeping up with the lipstick challenge!  *April 1st-8th:* *Lipstick:* Givenchy _Beige Plume_ (nope) Givenchy _Madarine Bolero_  NYX High Voltage _Flawless_ (nooope) Bite _004_ (SO GREAT!) Givenchy _Corail Signature_ Givenchy _Rouge Egerie_ MAC _Boca_ YSL _Pink in Devotion (6)_ *Blush:* Hourglass _Diffused Heat_ MAC _Modern Mandarin_ Bite _004_ (the color was too gorgeous, I couldn't help myself!) Sonia Kashuk _Melon_ Hourglass _Radiant Magenta_ Tarte _Exposed_ NYX _Desert Rose_


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Monday's makeup:
> 
> Face
> Charlotte Tilbury light wonder foundation Fair 1 - I loved it and it passed the ultimate test - a flight - *but *it's too dark for me
> ...


    Way to go Jay---you've reminded me that I need to pay my Modern Mandarin a visit!!!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 8, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hi sage! hope you're having a good week too!   i managed to do a different blush today, but the rest of my look was lagging...i slept through my alarm and ended up not having time to do my eyes or anything much really...and i was still late for work! doh!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Sage---so good to see you.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I love that you blended your blushes---I never think to do these things.  I was asleep when the makeup & nail polish creativity[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    genes were distributed.[/COLOR]                    :sigh:


  Hi and hi! Today I used my NYX Smokey Eye 9-pan, La Femme Plum e/s as blush and ABH Liquid l/s in Lovely with NYX Toast Liner.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I hope everyone is having a good week so far!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 8, 2015)

It is such an easy shade to wear for WOC. You must find it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you'll be able to use the foundation in the summer!!!  I was totally unfamiliar with your lip products---looked them up and they're gorg and so right for you.  I'm sure it looked stunning!
> 
> Way to go Jay---you've reminded me that I need to pay my Modern Mandarin a visit!!!


  Thank you!! I got into the Cinderella hype and bought a few of the products - I really like the lipglass. 

  I'm out of the country this week, so I won't be able to keep up with the challenge - I have a limited makeup choice.
*Yesterday's makeup:*

  Face:
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78
  Nars creamy concealer Chantilly
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20 
  D&G Tan
  Tom Ford Softcore - both 
  MAC Summer opal

  Eyes:
  UDPP
  MAC Let's skate 
  Too faced Chocolate Bar - Milk chocolate, Semi-sweet, Marzipan, Amaretto, White chocolate
  Chanel New moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:
  MAC Prep+prime
  MAC Soar lip liner


*Today's makeup:*

  Face: 
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78
  D&G Tan
  MAC Light boost
  MAC Corol
  MAC Summer opal
  Tom Ford Softcore highlighter

  Eyes:
  UDPP
  MAC Let's skate
  YSL City drive classy - bottom left shade
  Too faced Chocolate Bar - Marzipan, Semi-sweet, Amaretto
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:
  Chanel Songe


----------



## sagehen (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all - happy Thursday! Tomorrow is casual day! This is all I have lol.  FACE: NYX Photo Loving Primer CG Queen 3-in-1, Golden Honey with Warm Caramel around perimeter of face MAC Select Cover Up, NW40 under eyes and on a few PIH spots CG Queen Lasting Matte pressed powder, Golden Medium (slightly too red on me at this time of year, but I can't find my Golden) MAC Powder Blush, Peaches  EYES: MAC Lie Low PLES on lids, Unchanging PLES in creases, BN Dark Brown e/s in outer crease NYX Slide On Pencil, Jet Black on upper lash lines Sephora Waterproof Brow pencil, Midnight Brown Rimmel Glam Eyes mascara, Extreme Black  LIPS: Ruby Kisses Matte Lip Lacquer, Ruby, straight outta the tube


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

Today, Thursday, for me was NARS OutLaw & MAC Peachstock lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!! I got into the Cinderella hype and bought a few of the products - I really like the lipglass.
> 
> I'm out of the country this week, so I won't be able to keep up with the challenge - I have a limited makeup choice.
> *Yesterday's makeup:*
> ...


   I have been such a slouch now that we're done with the e/s palette challenge. Over the last few days I've used GA Eye Tint, *Obsidian* (Deepened Black) *#1 *on my lids, 
  MAC Brun in the crease, MAC Tempting to blend & transition and whatever highlighter I've selected for my face, I've used to highlight my brows.  Nevertheless, I have 
  been adhering to our lip & blush challenges.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 9, 2015)

hello ladies!

  today's blush was peach twist, and lipstick was call the hairdresser.
  yesterday's blush was mac pink swoon, with tarte tipsy. lipstick was...real redhead? 

  i think tomorrow i might throw caution to the wind and wear a bright lipstick to work...we shall see...

  i got one of those bao bao wan veluxe pearl fusion palettes, and can't quite figure out the best way to use the shadows. so far i just use one shade and mix it with other products, because i find sparkle blended into sparkle is just too sparkly. anybody have this palette and come up with some nice combos?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're doing just fine Maggie.  *I love Songe*, BTW!!!  Enjoy your trip!!!
> 
> I have been such a slouch now that we're done with the e/s palette challenge. Over the last few days I've used GA Eye Tint, *Obsidian* (Deepened Black) *#1 *on my lids,
> MAC Brun in the crease, MAC Tempting to blend & transition and whatever highlighter I've selected for my face, I've used to highlight my brows.  Nevertheless, I have
> been adhering to our lip & blush challenges.


  It's always in my bag! I wish I've gotten a BU and I never get BUs of anything! 
  My eye look from the past week has been Let's skate on the lid (pink with lots of fine glitter), something brown in the crease and burgundy on the lower lash line


----------



## sagehen (Apr 10, 2015)

Happy Friday y'all!  FACE:  NYX Photo Loving Primer  CG Queen 3-in-1, Golden Honey with Warm Caramel around perimeter of face  MAC Select Cover Up, NW40 under eyes and on a few PIH spots  CG Queen Lasting Matte pressed powder, Golden City Colors Contour Palette (contour shade only)  NYX Powder Blush, Cinnamon   EYES:  LaFemme e/s, Frostee Beige on lids, Dark Brown in crease  Sephora Waterproof Brow pencil, Midnight Brown  L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara, Black   LIPS:  Rimmel Matte Lip Velvet, Orange-ology (these are a let down compared to other liquid lippies)


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Rimmel Matte Lip Velvet, Orange-ology (*these are a let down compared to other liquid lippies*)


  What didn't you like about them? We have a limited choice of liquid lipsticks in the UK, I wanted to buy some of these. 


  Today's makeup:

  Face:
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78
  MAC Light boost
  D&G Tan 
  MAC Summer opal
  MAC Corol
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20


  Eyes: 
  UDPP
  Too Faced Chocolate Bar - White Chocolate, Marzipan
  MAC Patina
  Charlotte Tilbury Dark Pearl
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:
  MAC Prep+prime
  MAC Real doll 
  YSL Tint in oil I rose you


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Rimmel Matte Lip Velvet, Orange-ology (these are a let down compared to other liquid lippies)


 Happy Friday Sage!!  I love your color scheme---I'm obsessed w/orange & brown.  What did you dislike about 
   the Rimmel lippie and what's your favorite liquid lippie brand?


----------



## sagehen (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Happy Friday Sage!!  I love your color scheme---I'm obsessed w/orange & brown.  What did you dislike about[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   the Rimmel lippie and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]what's your favorite liquid lippie brand?[/COLOR]


  I dislike the Rimmel lip velvets because the wear time is so short, as in under 2 hours, it never sets up completely and it is not completely matte. I am not sure of my favorite because I prefer the wear on some and color selection of others, but I would say Stila, Kat VonD and maybe the LaSplash and Ruby Kisses I could grab and wear in a pinch with no worries.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I dislike the Rimmel lip velvets because the wear time is so short, as in under 2 hours, it never sets up completely and it is not completely matte. I am not sure of my favorite because I prefer the wear on some and color selection of others, but I would say Stila, Kat VonD and maybe the LaSplash and Ruby Kisses I could grab and wear in a pinch with no worries.


  Thanks Sage!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 11, 2015)

Today's makeup:

  Face:
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation
  MAC Light boost
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20
  D&G Tan
  MAC Corol
  MAC Summerl opal

  Eyes:
  UDPP
  MAC Let's skate
  Too faced Chocolate Bar - Semi-sweet, Amaretto
  Inglot AMC Shine 153
  Inglot AMC 46
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:
  MAC Prep+prime (I've been using it in the past 10 days and I love it!)
  Tom Ford Pussycat
  MAC Velvet Teddy in the middle


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Today's makeup:
> 
> Face:
> D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation
> ...


    Very nice Maggie.  I didn't wear makeup today but last night I wore Chanel Le Blush Créme, *Affinite* *65* (Intense 
   Blue Pink) and Tom Ford* Pink Tease *(Deep Muted Pink).


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunday I wore Guerlain Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo, *Peach Boy* o1 and  Dior TransAtlantique Addict Lipstick, *Cruise* (Orange) *611*


----------



## Anneri (Apr 13, 2015)

I think I wore makeup only three times during the last two weeks! EEK!

  One was a slap on affair as well - like, 'oh, I've about 20 minutes to do my whole makeup! Crap'.
  So, I did used my Maybelline BB cream (which is surprisingly good for me), a bit concealer and Chanel Les Beiges as a setting powder with my trusty ED At Dusk blush. Eyes was Mac Factor Bronze cream e/s with a bit of black liner and mascara, plus brows and Sonoran Rain lipgloss. It was one of the first warm days over here, so it was like a forerunner of my summer look!

  The other one was kind of a typical look for me as well - this time with Superwatt by Mac. I used sticky notes (post its) for the first time to give my liner and shadow that defined and crisp edge - in the end, it looked quite extreme (for me), but I friend I was having coffee with liked it a lot and said that she liked the combo of elaborate form and subdued neutrals. She may be on to something!

  I used:
  Face: Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation, Chanel Les Beiges Powder, Meteorites Perles, Lightscapade as a highlighter and a mix of Legendary and The Perfect Cheek blushes.

  Eyes: Superwatt over the whole lid and smoked that out a bit with Kid. Espresso e/s in the outer v and Orb as highlight. Then I used a simple black liner on the upper lashline and a brown liner on the lower lashline. Clinique mascara.

  Lips: I don't remember... *hides in shame* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Today I used a combo of colours I like very much, plus I haven't used both shades in quite some time - Armani ETK Rose Popilia and L'Oreal Infallibles in Sultry Smoke.

  Face: Bourjois CC Cream, Mac Mineralize Loose foundation as powder over it, Lightscapade as a highlighter und Bite of an Apple blush (ages since I used this!).

  Eyes: I applied Rose Popillia all over the lid, and smoked it out with Sultry Smoke. Used a bit of Typographic in the outer v. Blanc Type as highlight on the browbone and inner corners. Then I used a simple black liner on the upper lashline and Silverthorn e/s on the lower lashline. Clinique mascara.

  Lips: Full Speed Sheen Supreme. I like it much better when I apply it with a brush, but I think this will go to my B2M pile when the new Huggables come out, because I vastly prefer them!



  Even if I didn't wore makeup that much during the last weeks I've to say that I wore some blushes that I haven't reached for in ages, so that's good!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 13, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I think I wore makeup only three times during the last two weeks! EEK!
> 
> One was a slap on affair as well - like, 'oh, I've about 20 minutes to do my whole makeup! Crap'.
> So, I did used my Maybelline BB cream (which is surprisingly good for me), a bit concealer and Chanel Les Beiges as a setting powder with my trusty ED At Dusk blush. Eyes was Mac Factor Bronze cream e/s with a bit of black liner and mascara, plus brows and Sonoran Rain lipgloss. It was one of the first warm days over here, so it was like a forerunner of my summer look!
> ...


i like the sound of your structured yet subdued neutral eye! i might try out something like that later this week...

  i wore no makeup yesterday, but today i wore two shades from the bao bao palette...the blue and the greeny pewter. i should probably check whether they are still there - i tend to have very very oily eyelids, so everything is kinda temporal if you know what i mean.

  i was looking in the disko thread and ended up googling that jeremy scott eye look with phlox garden. i may try that out sometime soon, and use one of the sparkly shadows from bao bao in place of the sparkle/dazzle shadow.





   http://enysworld.blogspot.ca/2013/09/how-to-make-yourself-look-like-runway.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I think I wore makeup only three times during the last two weeks! EEK!
> 
> One was a slap on affair as well - like, 'oh, I've about 20 minutes to do my whole makeup! Crap'.
> So, I did used my Maybelline BB cream (which is surprisingly good for me), a bit concealer and Chanel Les Beiges as a setting powder with my trusty ED At Dusk blush. Eyes was Mac Factor Bronze cream e/s with a bit of black liner and mascara, plus brows and Sonoran Rain lipgloss. It was one of the first warm days over here, so it was like a forerunner of my summer look!
> ...






Hey Anneri!!!  Good to see you!  I've had a couple of makeup - free days too! No big deal.  I love the one day that you stepped outside of your makeup box
   and did something that was extreme, of you.  It sounds like it was a hit!!!  I would love to do some out of the box things just for fun with makeup but I'm afraid my family
   might have me committed.  I'm guessing blue or green lipstick would probably do it!!!

​   Quite honestly, if I don't document (actually copy & paste from one doc to another) whatever product we're using in the challenge I DO NOT remember it.  Too many 
   other things to remember...like my name and address in case I get lost!!






I'm glad you're using some oldies but goodies. You've made me want to pull out Lightscapade, and so I shall one day this week!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i like the sound of your structured yet subdued neutral eye! i might try out something like that later this week...
> 
> i wore no makeup yesterday, but today i wore two shades from the bao bao palette...the blue and the greeny pewter. i should probably check whether they are still there - i tend to have very very oily eyelids, so everything is kinda temporal if you know what i mean.
> 
> ...


 When we're not being challenged with eye looks, my go to is a neutral eye look.  Thats what I've done for the past couple of days.  Oh and a smokey eye look is a 
  quickie for me.  I'd like to add some brights now that spring has decided to actually show up.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 13, 2015)

Lipstick: Kaoir Rude Girl, blush MAC Coygirl. Just popped in to hit the challenge button!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Lipstick: Kaoir Rude Girl, blush MAC Coygirl. Just popped in to hit the challenge button!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Monday I wore Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense Lipstick, *Conquise *( Med Orange*) 144* and MAC *Bad Girl Gone Good *(Warm Copper) RiRi Hearts MAC Collection. My neural eye was constructed Armani Eye Tint in *Senso*, # 10 on the lids, MAC *Tempting (*Sinfully rich coco) from crease to transition & blend, and then MAC *Brun *(Muted blackish brown) in the crease and lower lash line.  I finished up with MAC *Era* (Soft Golden Beige, Satin) to highlight my brow.  I really loved the look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

Quick shout out to Katred----Hope all is well.  Miss seeing you and your bright lippies here!!!


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi ladies. I've been M.I.A. for a bit but have been wearing my goodies. I did fall off the blush challenge though as I've been travelling and paying attention to what blush I used quickly fell apart lol. Looking forward to more breakdowns of your looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hi ladies. I've been M.I.A. for a bit but have been wearing my goodies. I did fall off the blush challenge though as I've been travelling and paying attention to what blush I used quickly fell apart lol. Looking forward to more breakdowns of your looks.


 Sounds like you did good Shars!!!  Welcome back.

   For Tuesday I wore Dior Blush Cannage Edition, My Lady *Pink Harmony 002 *(Pink Coral) and MAC Divine Choice (Midtonal Cool 
   Pink Cream) Mineralize.  I've been lazy and non-creative with my eye looks for no good reason whatsoever.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I fell off again.   LOL  I don't even know why.  I had an interview last week and did a really neutral look wearing a huggable and Corol blush..  and that's ALL I remember.  I wore a huggable on Monday...  that's all I got. LOL   (goes to catch up, and start over)  I'll never get through my 4 months of lipstick at this rate AND with the up and coming collex's.  I'll have 6 months worth.  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Well I fell off again.   LOL  I don't even know why.  I had an interview last week and did a really neutral look wearing a huggable and Corol blush..  and that's ALL I remember.  I wore a huggable on Monday...  that's all I got. LOL   (goes to catch up, and start over)  I'll never get through my 4 months of lipstick at this rate AND with the up and coming collex's.  I'll have 6 months worth.  LOL


   No worries Pretty.  I've had a couple of No Makeup Days----just life.


----------



## Shars (Apr 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Well I fell off again.   LOL  I don't even know why.  I had an interview last week and did a really neutral look wearing a huggable and Corol blush..  and that's ALL I remember.  I wore a huggable on Monday...  that's all I got. LOL   (goes to catch up, and start over)  I'll never get through my 4 months of lipstick at this rate AND with the up and coming collex's.  I'll have 6 months worth.  LOL


  Seems like we've all been in a bit of a rut recently.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 15, 2015)

After spending a week abroad, I'm happy to have all my makeup again. Even though I tend to wear the same look all the time, I felt genuinely upset because I had only a very limited amount of products with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to know, that I can wear something, if I suddenly get the urge to do that. With this being said, today I wore products I rarely reach for: 

  Face:
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78
  NARS creamy concealer Chantilly
  MAC Light boost
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20 
  D&G Tan
  Guerlain Sheer bronzing powder 04 Sun blondes
  Guerlain Sun Celebration - the orange+bronzer parts as a blush
  Benefit Sun beam

  Eyes:
  UDPP
  Zoeva rose golden palette - Luster and Harmony in the crease; Copper is King on the lower lash line
  Guerlain Ecrin 4 Couleurs 13 Capri - coral on the lid; shimmery white in the inner corner
  MAC Vanilla pigment in the inner corner
  D&G Desert - warm brown to define the crease
  Kiko long lasting stick eyeshadow 45(nude) on the waterline 
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:
  MAC Prep+prime
  Givenchy 202 Rose dressing - applied very very lightly


----------



## sagehen (Apr 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  No worries Pretty.  I've had a couple of No Makeup Days----just life.   [/COLOR]:sigh:


  Same here. I am sitting at home on a workday, barefaced, as I type. I wanted to experiment with a new foundation today (testing my summer combo since it will be warm).


----------



## Shars (Apr 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> After spending a week abroad, I'm happy to have all my makeup again. Even though I tend to wear the same look all the time, I felt genuinely upset because I had only a very limited amount of products with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds like a gorgeous spring look! How are you liking the rose golden palette? I've only been moderately interested in Zoeva's shadows. I like the look of the eye pencils more.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds like a gorgeous spring look! How are you liking the rose golden palette? I've only been moderately interested in Zoeva's shadows. I like the look of the eye pencils more.


  Thank you! I really like the palette! The metallic shades are very very pigmented and buttery, they are easy to apply and blend. The matte shades are also amazing, which surprised me because usually matte eyeshadows at this price don't perform well. I use the matte taupe shade (Harmony) in my crease very often and it doesn't crease or disappear.
  I've been meaning to try the Karma pencil for a while but I rarely reach for eye liners, so I probably don't need it.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 16, 2015)

Today I am wearing some pinkish-peach TooFaced blush that came in a palette and WnW Fergie Fucshianista. CHALLENGE lol!  I plan to wear blue tomorrow so I am feeling like I will wear some obnoxiously bright red lip (maybe Sephora Cream Lip Stain in Strawberry Kisses) and La Femme Red powder blush. We shall see how that pans out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> After spending a week abroad, I'm happy to have all my makeup again. Even though I tend to wear the same look all the time, I felt genuinely upset because I had only a very limited amount of products with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Love your soft makeup looks.  I was unfamiliar with the Zoeva palette, so I looked it up---lovely!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I plan to wear blue tomorrow so I am feeling like I will wear some obnoxiously bright red lip (maybe Sephora Cream Lip Stain in Strawberry Kisses) and La Femme Red powder blush. We shall see how that pans out.


 At least you have a plan Sage!  I've been winging it or letting my nail polish that I tend to change at bedtime be the impetus o my makeup looks.




I blame the weather!  I need it to be constantly warm---not one day coat free and the next requiring winter coats & boots!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

​I actually liked yesterday's look----olive green and peach/orange.  Today was more befitting of spring. and I owe it all to last night's polish change---Essie Lilacism, whisper-soft satiny smooth lilac nail polish!


*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC *Beautiful Iris* to lids
MAC *Purple Haze* to crease
MAC *Digit* to highlight brow
 MAC Blacktrack to line lash line
Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro to fill brows

*FACE:*

Algenist Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon* mixed w/Guerlain *Baby Glow*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold) to facial high planes
MAC Blush* Sakura *(Quite Cute Collection, Lavender/Pink)

Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer)  *LOVE THIS SO MUCH---VERY UNIQUE*




Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC *Cork* Lip Pencil
MAC *Warm Companion *(Beige w/Gold Pearl)


*NAILS:*

 Essie Lilacism nail Polish


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I actually liked yesterday's look----olive green and peach/orange.  Today was more befitting of spring. and I owe it all to last night's polish change---Essie Lilacism, whisper-soft satiny smooth lilac nail polish!
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  Your look sounds very pretty! I've been really into lilac lately - I can't wait to get Wow factor from MAC is Beauty! And I'm also wearing a lilac NP - Barry M Prickly pear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!
> Your look sounds very pretty! I've been really into lilac lately - I can't wait to get Wow factor from MAC is Beauty! And I'm also wearing a lilac NP - Barry M Prickly pear.


  Thanks Maggie---I'm preparing myself for the Chanel items that I ordered in Purple---trying to ease myself into the color which I'm not convinced looks at all good on me,
   by wearing lilac.  I looked up your NP---that's a very pretty lilac!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 16, 2015)

Continuing on!  *April 9th-16th: Lipstick:* MAC _Victoriana_  Tom Ford _Pussycat_ Tom Ford _Julian_ Bite _Damask_ Givenchy _Carmin Escarpin_ MAC _Girl About Town_ NARS _Dominique_ Givenchy _Corail Decolette_ *Blush:* MAC _Coygirl_ Tarte _Flush_ Becca _Papaya_ Tarte _Natural Beauty_ NARS _Mata Hari_ theBalm _Lace_ Tarte _Tipsy_  MAC _Victoriana_ is kind of a cheat, I didn't wear any makeup that day (which is why I'm short a blush) but when I got my package in the mail I threw the lipstick on and loved it! I'm excited to get through the challenge so I can start re-wearing some of these bad boys. I'm also not sure how I feel about Givenchy _Corail Decolette_, which I wore today. I forgot how neon it was and I know it's a great summer shade but I wasn't feeling it. I had to blot to dull it down before I felt comfortable. I may CB it, making my grand total 2 so far -- well, _3_. I decided not to keep YSL _Fuchsia in Rage (19)_ but I've never worn it and don't intend to.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> *MAC Victoriana is kind of a cheat, I didn't wear any makeup that day (which is why I'm short a blush) but when I got my package in the mail I threw the lipstick on and loved it!* I'm excited to get through the challenge so I can start re-wearing some of these bad boys. I'm also not sure how I feel about Givenchy _Corail Decolette_, which I wore today. I forgot how neon it was and I know it's a great summer shade but I wasn't feeling it. I had to blot to dull it down before I felt comfortable. I may CB it, making my grand total 2 so far -- well, _3_. I decided not to keep YSL _Fuchsia in Rage (19)_ but I've never worn it and don't intend to.


 That was not "a cheat," Jay.  You did that for research right?  That shouldn't count!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I actually liked yesterday's look----olive green and peach/orange.  Today was more befitting of spring. and I owe it all to last night's polish change---Essie Lilacism, whisper-soft satiny smooth lilac nail polish!
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


Exactly!, Research. 


  I had very irritated skin yesterday.  Nothing for me.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Maggie---I'm preparing myself for the Chanel items that I ordered in Purple---trying to ease myself into the color which I'm not convinced looks at all good on me,
> by wearing lilac.  I looked up your NP---that's a very pretty lilac!!!


  I'm sure it looks great on you! I'm trying to ease myself into wearing any colour - I only wear nudes/browns/golds during the day and I feel like everyone is staring at me, when I'm wearing purple or green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've started with soft pink and I liked it, the coral from the Guerlain Emilio Pucci palette was a bit too much for me though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 19, 2015)

GUESS WHAT?!  I got a new job!!!!  I know I've mentioned here how hellish my job was/is so I had to share that I'm finally leaving.  OMG It felt like this day would never come!!!!!!   I'm so excited, Friday will be my last day. *cabbage patch* *jumping up and down* *doing a split*


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GUESS WHAT?!  I got a new job!!!!  I know I've mentioned here how hellish my job was/is so I had to share that I'm finally leaving.  OMG It felt like this day would never come!!!!!!   I'm so excited, Friday will be my last day. *cabbage patch* *jumping up and down* *doing a split*


  Hooray!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GUESS WHAT?!  I got a new job!!!!  I know I've mentioned here how hellish my job was/is so I had to share that I'm finally leaving.  OMG It felt like this day would never come!!!!!!   I'm so excited, Friday will be my last day. *cabbage patch* *jumping up and down* *doing a split*


  Congrats Pretty!  U should celebrate with a new lipstick. I won't enable with suggestion...


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GUESS WHAT?!  I got a new job!!!!  I know I've mentioned here how hellish my job was/is so I had to share that I'm finally leaving.  OMG It felt like this day would never come!!!!!!   I'm so excited, Friday will be my last day. *cabbage patch* *jumping up and down* *doing a split*


  Congrats! I hope you love your new job!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Congrats! I hope you love your new job!


  I do too, but I've learned if I don't, move on. LOL  I'll never let another job effect me like this one did.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GUESS WHAT?!  I got a new job!!!!  I know I've mentioned here how hellish my job was/is so I had to share that I'm finally leaving.  OMG It felt like this day would never come!!!!!!   I'm so excited, Friday will be my last day. *cabbage patch* *jumping up and down* *doing a split*


  CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm sure it looks great on you! I'm trying to ease myself into wearing any colour - I only wear nudes/browns/golds during the day and I feel like everyone is staring at me, when I'm wearing purple or green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​I can imagine your struggle going from nudes to colors, and then trying to break the mold in your environment at the same time.  I love nudes and their quiet clean 
  sophistication but sometimes a girl just needs some color!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GUESS WHAT?!  I got a new job!!!!  I know I've mentioned here how hellish my job was/is so I had to share that I'm finally leaving.  OMG It felt like this day would never come!!!!!!   I'm so excited, Friday will be my last day*. *cabbage patch* *jumping up and down* *doing a split* *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GUESS WHAT?!  I got a new job!!!!  I know I've mentioned here how hellish my job was/is so I had to share that I'm finally leaving.  OMG It felt like this day would never come!!!!!!   I'm so excited, Friday will be my last day. *cabbage patch* *jumping up and down* *doing a split*


  Yaaaaaaay! *throws confetti*  So happy for you! Toxic jobs are the WORST!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you so much ladies! 
Anneri, you're right. I'm certain this job has aged me ten years, increased my gray,and  is the reason for the increase in my migraines.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> Anneri, you're right. I'm certain this job has aged me ten years, increased my gray,and  is the reason for the increase in my migraines.






Good riddance-----stress will make you sick quicker than a germ!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I had forgotten all about  that one---the challenges are great for getting us to look back and past loves!!!
> 
> Yes!  I think you would like the Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer).  It looks scary in the compact and the description really frightened
> me, but I stepped out on strong recommendations from Vee & Psych 1, and I'm now so glad I did.  Forget the description and the appearance of the product.  It actually
> ...


  That will be my personal challenge for May - more colour on the eyes and the lips!


----------



## Shars (Apr 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GUESS WHAT?!  I got a new job!!!!  I know I've mentioned here how hellish my job was/is so I had to share that I'm finally leaving.  OMG It felt like this day would never come!!!!!!   I'm so excited, Friday will be my last day. *cabbage patch* *jumping up and down* *doing a split*


  I'm a bit late but YAYYYYY!! I'm so happy for you. The change of scenery will be good and I'm sure you won't be getting as many migraines!!

  Hope everyone has had a good week and weekend!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 21, 2015)

OK, I call this PINK Overload...  FACE: NYX Photo Loving primer over Dr. Brandt pore refiner, tinted ELDW, 6W1 Rich Ginger, with a drop of Fresh Tsubaki oil (testing to see if this helps with the lack of radiance - it DOES) EL Double Matte pressed powder, Med/Deep some concealer ... LaFemme powder blush, Magenta  EYES: WnW Fergie primer LaFemme Mulberry Blush (this will be the only pink eyeshadow for me in the future - WHAT a punch of color and doesn't make my allergy-ridden eyes look sick) on lids, blended into crease with MAC Shag (showing pan...getting panicky...need to find a replacement that comes close to it...) MAC Dipdown fluidline on brows (could not find my ABH brow pomade...this works in a pinch...need a LIGHT hand) Rimmel London Special Eyes e/l, Black, on top lid only L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara, Black  LIPS: MAC Party Parrot blended with Vino lip pencil for ombre pink lip  eta: I just heard my boss is not coming in. I sort of feel relieved. I am not sure how this pink overload would go over with her. She would not be catty, but she would probably want to know how I did it and like it but give me the "I can't do all that" speech which would take away some of the enjoyment. I don't like it when people comment on it in general. I dunno why. People assume people wear makeup because of other people, but I don't. I just want a little enjoyment. It lifts my mood (this bright pink is doing big things for me on a gloomy day outside).


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> eta: I just heard my boss is not coming in. I sort of feel relieved. I am not sure how this pink overload would go over with her. She would not be catty, but she would probably want to know how I did it and like it but give me the "I can't do all that" speech which would take away some of the enjoyment. I don't like it when people comment on it in general. I dunno why. People assume people wear makeup because of other people, but I don't. I just want a little enjoyment. It lifts my mood (this bright pink is doing big things for me on a gloomy day outside).


  I always feel happy, if someone with nicely done makeup tells me that she likes something about mine *but* I hate it, when people, who don't wear makeup notice something (bright lipstick, eyeshadows, etc.) and make assumptions and stupid comments. I'm surrounded by people, who wear little to no makeup, so I tend to wear only neutrals because as you said - I wear it for my own enjoyment, which is ruined when I see someone staring (not in a good way) at my bright lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  I haven't worn makeup in the past few days because I've been studying for my exams but today the #kyliejennerchallenge was everywhere, so I decided to try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - *minus the shot glass, *only lip liners. The pictures are blurred because her lips look super smooth (filters and/or fillers) and mine don't:








  I can't imagine going out all the time with lipstick/liner up to my nose


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That was not "a cheat," Jay.  You did that for research right?  That shouldn't count!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  You know what? Some days I don't even do my face until I've eaten dinner! I keep telling myself I need to use all this makeup up somehow and if I'm too tired to do my full face at 6am, 7pm will just have to do. 


sagehen said:


> OK, I call this PINK Overload...  eta: I just heard my boss is not coming in. I sort of feel relieved. I am not sure how this pink overload would go over with her. She would not be catty, but she would probably want to know how I did it and like it but give me* the "I can't do all that" speech* which would take away some of the enjoyment. I don't like it when people comment on it in general. I dunno why. People assume people wear makeup because of other people, but I don't. I just want a little enjoyment. It lifts my mood (this bright pink is doing big things for me on a gloomy day outside).


  I hate that, too. Especially when it's coming from family. Thankfully it doesn't happen to often!    [@]Prettypackages[/@], congratulations on your new job! Not to take away from your thunder but I'm about halfway there myself! I just had an interview yesterday morning after having a great phone interview a week ago. They said they'll be in touch to schedule a second in-person one and I'm so excited/nervous! Hopefully your success rubs off via Specktra lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> eta: I just heard my boss is not coming in. I sort of feel relieved. I am not sure how this pink overload would go over with her. She would not be catty, but she would probably want to know how I did it and like it but give me the "I can't do all that" speech which would take away some of the enjoyment. I don't like it when people comment on it in general. I dunno why. People assume people wear makeup because of other people, but I don't. I just want a little enjoyment. It lifts my mood (this bright pink is doing big things for me on a gloomy day outside).


 It works for me Sage!  I love pink and your look sounds very pretty.  You've inspired me to have a pink day sometime soon.
   The next time your boss wants to know how to do makeup refer her to a You Tube video.

   How do you like ELDW?  I just ordered some----it will be my first EL foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I always feel happy, if someone with nicely done makeup tells me that she likes something about mine *but* I hate it, when people, who don't wear makeup notice something (bright lipstick, eyeshadows, etc.) and make assumptions and stupid comments. I'm surrounded by people, who wear little to no makeup, so I tend to wear only neutrals because as you said - *I wear it for my own enjoyment,* which is ruined when I see someone staring (not in a good way) at my bright lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​ Those of us who are makeup enthusiasts do so because we derive real enjoyment from it---buying it, trying it and collecting it!!!!  There's nothing better




 Those lip pics are hysterical....especially the comment about lipliner up to your nose---PRICELESS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been keeping up with our dual challenge, as well as, my personal challenge to wear at least one new product each week.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good ladies! I'm going to jump back (like double dutch) at some point. Lol.   @PP, congrats on the new job! But apparently you're not that excited because you didn't do the cabbage patch-running man combo. Lol. I'm so stuck in 1987.   @Sage, I picked up the Black Opal/Black Radiance matte primer. I love it! I've been using a mineral sunscreen that also acts as a primer but it wasn't keeping my nose as oil free as possible. I put the matte primer on my nose area only and it has been doing a great job of keeping matte (except those little pools of oil in the corners of my nose). I need to blot during the day though.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been keeping up with our dual challenge, as well as, my personal challenge to wear at least one new product each week.


  Ehem. I should do that as well. I don't how where all these new lipsticks come from... *whistles innocently*


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hey, great! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! :cheer:


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Too funny! I wouldn't want that eiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Could be that they're just falling out o the sky!!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Could be that they're just falling out o the sky!![/COLOR]:lol:


  Now wouldnt that be great!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Now wouldnt that be great!


     TOTALLY!!!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 23, 2015)

Wore LaFemme blush in Grape and Ruby Kisses liquid lipstick in Queen with RK lip gloss in Purple Berry. No eyeshadow, though I am inspired by the recipt of my MUFE shadows so I might have something cool to report tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Wore LaFemme blush in Grape and Ruby Kisses liquid lipstick in Queen with RK lip gloss in Purple Berry. No eyeshadow, though I am inspired by the recipt of my MUFE shadows so I might have something cool to report tomorrow.


 Pretty blush Sage--I looked it up because I like the name.  Looking forward to your eye looks w/ your new MUFE shadows.  I'm still in boring mode w/my eye looks---GA Eye Tints make the possible.  I really love those things.  I wore Tom Ford Contouring Cheek Color Duo, *Stroked (Peach) 02* and MAC *Fluff* (Neutral tan) lipstick.  I'm not inspired by our weather which still thinks it's winter---down to 37 degrees tonight.  I need sunshine and bright lipstick!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm a bit late but YAYYYYY!! I'm so happy for you. The change of scenery will be good and I'm sure you won't be getting as many migraines!!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good week and weekend!
> 
> ...


  What shadows did you get? 


  I'm trying to figure out a hot look for tomorrow, but I'm not feeling it. Had a headache all day.  But I wanted to wear something that stood out b/c mmy coworker said she is going to miss seeing lipsticks. LOL 
  Tomorrow is going to be so bitter sweet.  Out of the Coworkers I've told they've responded with "Why, FML, you're leaving me/us, WHY? *pouts* Blank stares, and silence, Take me with you"  My other coworker I sit kiddy corner too, is older, well she acts like she is older than she is.  She is only 57.  But our Supervisor is not always patience with her in her tone.  It infruriates me, so I always tried to be patient with her when she asked for help. Then the later you stay, you end up talking and bonding (We were there 12-14 hour days it's going to happen)
 She told me she is really going to miss me and I was so supportive of her and she was able to lean on me during this year end.  I started to tear up.   OUr other neighbor just left on maternity leave, so she is by herself now in that section.  She would help her a lot too.  I really want to take her with me tomorrow. LOL  
BUUUUUT...   I know, as soon as Monday comes, and I'm at the new gig and I don't have certain things to deal with, I will be excited/happy again.  

  ok, rambling over...  I need to go play in lipsticks.  I'm leaning towards Pleasure Bomb...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Jaymuhlee* 


I'm about halfway there myself! I just had an interview yesterday morning after having a great phone interview a week ago. They said they'll be in touch to schedule a second in-person one and I'm so excited/nervous! Hopefully your success rubs off via Specktra lol.

   Fingers totally crossed for you Jay---really pulling for you and sending positive energy your way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> She told me she is really going to miss me and I was so supportive of her and she was able to lean on me during this year end.  I started to tear up.   OUr other neighbor just left on maternity leave, so she is by herself now in that section.  She would help her a lot too.  I really want to take her with me tomorrow. LOL
> BUUUUUT...   I know, as soon as Monday comes, and I'm at the new gig and I don't have certain things to deal with, I will be excited/happy again.
> ok, rambling over...  I need to go play in lipsticks.  I'm leaning towards Pleasure Bomb...


    I hope they meant that and live up to it.  I hope you have a good last day, as much as those things go, and that 
   your headache goes away too.  That was so sweet of you to have been so helpful and patient with your 
   coworker!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 24, 2015)

@prettypackages: I got the two MUFE palettes at the last minute of the Sephora sale. I did not do anything exciting today though. It was all I could do to shower and make it to work.  FACE: ELDW, Rich Ginger 6W1 LA Girl Pro HD Concealer, Fawn under eyes, Chestnut on dark spots EL Double Matte pressed powder, Med/Deep Sephora retractable brow pencil, Midnight Brown La Femme Fucshia blush (is that the one with the slight shimmer that is more blue than Magenta? Well, that's the one I am wearing lol)  EYES: Maybelline color Tattoo, Bad to the Bronze, on lids, applied and blended with fingers Prestige Total Intensity waterproof e/l, Fierce Blue, on upper and lower lids, liberally applied Rimmel Glam Eyes mascara, two coats upper lashes, one on lower  LIPS: Sephora Nano Liner, Lovely Lilac KvD Painted Love lipstick, Bachelorette with a smidge of Backstage Bambi in the center of lips


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you and no thunder stealing at all.  That's how it started for me, a great phone interview.  I've got my fingers crossed for you.  What type of job?


  Thank you! It's a position at a nonprofit organization!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Fingers totally crossed for you Jay---really pulling for you and sending positive energy your way!!!  [/COLOR]:frenz:


  I really appreciate it!   *April 17th-24th: Lipstick:* YSL _Rose Asarine (34)_ YSL _Extreme Coral (15)_ YSL _Rose in Tension (17)_ Tom Ford _Richard_ Tom Ford _James_ - not sure how I'm feeling about _James_... I need to revisit it when the challenge is up. YSL _Orange Impertinent (16)_ NARS _Vivien NARS Audrey *Blush* theBalm Hot Mama NARS Douceur NARS Madly Hourglass Mood Exposure theBalm Swiss Dot NARS Outlaw NARS Lovejoy NARS Seduction_


----------



## sagehen (Apr 24, 2015)

so, ummm, @prettypackages, what was your makeup look for your liberation day? Did you break out Pleasure Bomb?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

Today's makeup:

  Face:
  Michael Kors Permanent vacation
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78
  MAC Light boost
  D&G Tan
  Tom Ford Unabashed - both
  Guerlain Terra Ora
  MAC Soft&Gentle
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20

  Eyes:
  UDPP 
  CT Marie Antoinette
  Chanel New moon
  Too Faced Chocolate Bar Marzipan
  MAC Gilded thrill
  ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe

  Lips:
  MAC Prep+prime 
  Guerlain Beige Mousseline


----------



## meka72 (Apr 25, 2015)

[@]Prettypackages[/@], I've been using the Equitance sunscreen broad spectrum spf 36. Equitance ran a 1/2 off special with free shipping so I tried it. I like it but don't like that the bottle I have expires in September. Perhaps that's why the sunscreen was on sale? I do lik that I don't have to apply a separate primer though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 25, 2015)

meka72 said:


> @Prettypackages, I've been using the Equitance sunscreen broad spectrum spf 36. Equitance ran a 1/2 off special with free shipping so I tried it. I like it but don't like that the bottle I have expires in September. Perhaps that's why the sunscreen was on sale? I do lik that I don't have to apply a separate primer though.


  Thank you for the information. I'll look into it.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I did.  So here is the full break down.
> 
> Nothing too special b/c I crashed out the night before and was rushing the next day.
> 
> ...


  *runs off to buy all of the things*


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 26, 2015)

aradhana said:


> *runs off to buy all of the things*


  LOL, I hope it works for you. I thought I looked more awake, no creasing of my concealer, and my skin just looked brighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, I hope it works for you. I thought I looked more awake, no creasing of my concealer, and my skin just looked brighter.


    You already have amazing skin & a gorgeous complexion Pretty!!!!   I'm hooked on Algenist products too.
  What are you doing up so late?  Did you take a few days off between jobs?  I think I need another cup of tea now.  i drink so much tea I should just have a Chai Intravenous!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You already have amazing skin & a gorgeous complexion Pretty!!!!   I'm hooked on Algenist products too.
> What are you doing up so late?  Did you take a few days off between jobs?  I think I need another cup of tea now.  i drink so much tea I should just have a Chai Intravenous!


  Awww thank you!  I appreciate that.(it's the makeup LOL)  I really noticed the difference in the under eye area.  
  No I didn't. I don't hve to be there until 930, but yes, I need to be in bed.  I'm crashing. So I'll probably fall out soon.  Just want to put together the makeup.  clothes are already laid out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Awww thank you!  I appreciate that.(it's the makeup LOL)  I really noticed the difference in the under eye area.
> No I didn't. I don't hve to be there until 930, but yes, I need to be in bed.  I'm crashing. So I'll probably fall out soon.  Just want to put together the makeup.  clothes are already laid out.


  That's good.  I hope you have a great first day, and every day thereafter!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 27, 2015)

Wearing same face as last week except wearing LaFemme powder blush in Rust. Wearing KvD Painted Love l/s in A-Go-Go. Feel very spring-y today. Forgive the shortness...posting from my phone. Trying to figure out how to attach a pic from phone. I really like how my look came out today. I keep getting some techincal jargon-y error message. Damn software update.


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

aradhana said:


> *runs off to buy all of the things*


  Me too! I want to look flawless like Pretty!!

  Hey ladies. I have so fallen off the wagon with our challenges. I have been trying to keep up with the lipstick one but I haven't been writing down which ones I wore what days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have them all laid out on my bed hoping that I took a lot of selfies and can assign them to their respective days haha. The blush one has been a fail because I've been travelling and just grabbed my sleek trio palettes while rushing. I have to say though, I finally got around to trying the two Edward Bess blushes I bought from Sephora when they were clearing out EB stuff and they are absolutely amazing.... smooth, not powdering and blend like a dream. I may just pick up one or two more if I can get over that price tag!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Wearing same face as last week except wearing LaFemme powder blush in Rust. Wearing KvD Painted Love l/s in A-Go-Go. Feel very spring-y today. Forgive the shortness...posting from my phone. Trying to figure out how to attach a pic from phone. I really like how my look came out today. I keep getting some techincal jargon-y error message. Damn software update.


 I've by and large stayed on challenge/theme but I'm so boring.  I'll post my month-long stats on May 1.  I've been so busy buying all the things that I've 
   not been creative while using what things I do have!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Me too! I want to look flawless like Pretty!!*
> 
> Hey ladies. I have so fallen off the wagon with our challenges. I have been trying to keep up with the lipstick one but I haven't been writing down which ones I wore what days.
> 
> ...







  I'm glad you're happy with the EB blushes.  They sound really nice!!!!  Which ones were you able to nab???


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

I almost forgot.  A few weeks ago we talked about having* 'HIGHLIGHTER' *month.  If everyone is up for it, tomorrow* Friday May 1* will be the start of a different highlighter each day, for the month!!!  I'm actually looking forward to this one because I get lazy and reach for the same few highlighters.  I think I'll go from my oldest products to my newest ones.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I almost forgot.  A few weeks ago we talked about having *'HIGHLIGHTER'* month.  If everyone is up for it, tomorrow *Friday May 1* will be the start of a different highlighter each day, for the month!!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm actually looking forward to this one because I get lazy and reach for the same few highlighters.  I think I'll go from my oldest products to my newest ones.[/COLOR]


  I can do two days of that lol


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello, ladies! On Monday I got the call for a second interview! We scheduled it for yesterday afternoon and it went well. It was super casual, much more than the first, so I'm a little unsure but trying to stay positive! Things are still in limbo with the prospect of a third round? Hopefully they just get it over with and hire me already!  *April 25th-30th: Lipstick:* Givenchy _Rose Précieux_ Givenchy _Framboise Velours_ NARS _Barbara_ MAC _Plum Bright_ Tom Ford _Guillermo_ (sadly, I think it's too brown for me) YSL _Corail in Touch (14)_ *Blush:* NARS _Torrid_ NARS _Amour_ Laura Mercier _Ritual_ Hourglass _Ethereal Glow_ YSL Kiss & Blush _Prune Impertinente (11)_ Becca Soufflé _Lychee/Opal_  I thought the timing would work out so I'd be done with lipsticks as I ran out of powder blush, that way I could use my K&Bs on both my lips and cheeks, but I still have 3-4 lipsticks left before I get there. Oh well!  Also, I need to profess my LOVE for LM _Ritual_. I used it as my bronzer, blush _and_ eyeshadow on Monday and I couldn't get over how sun-kissed I look. I paired it with NARS _Barbara_ and did not want to wash my face.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I can do two days of that lol


  Ha! I'm on the lower end of the spectrum, too. I have 11.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Ha! I'm on the lower end of the spectrum, too. I have 11.


   Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I can do two days of that lol


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Lol


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lol


----------



## aradhana (May 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I can do two days of that lol


i'm with you and jaymuhlee. i'll check, but i think i definitely don't have enough for more than 14 days of highlighters.
  but, that's ok, i dont mind an easier challenge...i can recirculate through them for the month. 
  maybe a reason to get some new highlighters? eeep!

  i should post a recap of my blushes...i think i actually managed to wear 30 blushes last month!


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i'm with you and jaymuhlee. i'll check, but i think i definitely don't have enough for more than 14 days of highlighters. but, that's ok, i dont mind an easier challenge...i can recirculate through them for the month.  maybe a reason to get some new highlighters? eeep!  i should post a recap of my blushes...i think i actually managed to wear 30 blushes last month!


  Maybe it might help me to use my two highlighters more.  New highlighters? Uh-oh lol  Glad you got to keep with the blush challenge.  I'm sure you have some great selections. I think I have six blushes lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i'm with you and jaymuhlee. i'll check, but i think i definitely don't have enough for more than 14 days of highlighters.
> but, that's ok, i dont mind an easier challenge...i can recirculate through them for the month.
> maybe a reason to get some new highlighters? eeep!
> 
> i should post a recap of my blushes...i think i actually managed to wear 30 blushes last month!


    I guess we can recirculate if no one minds doing that.  I'm embarrassed to say I have a month worth----------and the some.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

*April Lipstick Challenge*​ _The Goal of this challenge is to wear a different Lipstick_​ _Everyday for the entire month_​ *April 1- 30*

1. Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Luminous Matte, *L’eclatante* (Orange Coral) *42*
2. Tom Ford *Flamingo *(Cool Toned Hot Pink) 08
3. NARS *Liguria* (Nude)
4. ——————————————No Makeup—————————————————
5. Dolce & Gabbana, Classic Cream *Bouganville* 274*
6. MAC Beach Sand (Peachy Tan)
7.  YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Rouge Libertine* (Red) 06
8. MAC *Naughty Sauté (*Blue based light medium pink)
9. MAC *Peachstock *(Beige peach, Satin)
10. Tom Ford *Pink Tease *(Deep Muted Pink)
11. ——————————————No Makeup—————————————————
12. Dior TransAtlantique Addict Lipstick, *Cruise* (Orange) 611
13.  Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense,*Conquise *( Med Orange*) 144*
14. MAC Divine Choice (Mid-tonal Cool Pink Cream) Mineralize
15. YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Ocre Luxurieux* (Orange Rust) *14*
16.
17. MAC *Warm Companion* (Beige w/Gold Pearl)
18. Makeup Forever Rouge Artist Intense, *Rust* 
19. MAC *Pink Plaid* (Dirty blue-pink, matte)
20. MAC *Reel Sexy* (Bright Coral, Amplified)
21. Pantone/Sephora *Pure Marsala* Matte Lip Cream (Muted mauve/wine)    
22. MAC* Tea Ceremony* Sheen Supreme(Neutral beige pink)
23. MAC *Fluff* (Neutral tan) 
24. MAC *Nude* (Cool Nude Cream) RiRi Fall Collection
25. MAC Costa Chic (Light Coral Frost)
26. ——————————————No Makeup—————————————————
27. YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Ocre Luxurieux* (Orange Rust) *14**
28. Guerlain 'KissKiss' Shaping Cream Lip Color *Air Kiss* 304 (Burgundy)
29. MAC Scarlet Ibis (Reddened orange)
30. MAC *Sunny Seoul* (Yellow-toned Medium Pink)


*    _Repeat_


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

*April Blush Challenge*​ _The Goal of this challenge is to wear a different Blush_​ _Everyday for the entire month_​ 
*April 1- 30*

1. Chanel Le Blush Créme, *Chamade*, *67* (Deep Pink Coral)
2. Tom Ford, *Flush*,  *03 *(Orange Coral)
3. MAC Powder Blush, *EverSun *(Matte Pale Peach) 
4. ——————————————No Makeup—————————————————
5. Dior Blush Cannage Edition, *My Lady Palette Blush 007 *(Coral)
6. Dior Tie Dye Blush Harmony, *Coral Sunset o2* (Medium Peach)
7. MAC *Frankly Scarlet*(Vivid rose-red)
8. MAC Powder Blush, *Cheeky Bugger* (Medium Pink)
9. NARS *Out Law *Blush (Raspberry Pink)
10. Chanel Le Blush Créme, *Affinite* *65* (Intense Blue Pink)
11.  ——————————————No Makeup—————————————————
12. Guerlain Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo, *Peach Boy* o1
13. MAC *Bad Girl Gone Good *(Warm Copper) RiRi Hearts MAC Collex
14. Dior Blush Cannage Edi, My Lady *Pink Harmony 002* (Pink Coral)
15. Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush,* Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange)
16. Dior Vibrant Color Powder Blush,* Coral Cruise *(soft coral)
17. MAC Blush *Sakura* (Quite Cute Collection, Lavender/Pink)
18. Tom Ford Contouring Cheek Color Duo,* Softcore (Berry)*
19. MAC Powder Blush, *Cheeky Bugger* (Medium Pink)
20. MAC *Ripe for Love* (Mid-tone peach, Satin)
21. MAC Mineralize Blush, *Simmer* (Burnt Rose w/Peach & Gold)
22. MAC Mineralize Blush, *Exotic Ember *(Orange w/Bronze Pigments)
23. Tom Ford Contouring Cheek Color Duo, *Stroked (Peach) 02*
24. MAC *Gingerly* (Capri bronze Sheer-tone)
25. MAC Mineralize Blush, *Ring of Saturn* (Terracotta & Gold Melange)
26. ——————————————No Makeup—————————————————
27. MAC Mineralize Blush *‘Early Morning’* (Peachy pink Ltd Edition)    28. Clinique Cheek Pop Blush, *Cola* 07 (Medium Dark Berry)
29. MAC Powder Blush, *Fleet Fast (*Coral*)*(Hey Sailor Collection
30. MAC Mineralize Blush, ‘*Fresh Honey’* (Warm apricot)


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This is too funny-----how did we get the idea for this---perhaps Sage & I suggested it?[/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] This interview process sounds pretty nerve racking Jay.  Hang in there!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG----I am so right there with you regarding LM Ritual---it looks frightening in the compact---even ugly.  When I first opened it I thought, Oh what have I done!!!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   When I tried it I was completely [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]blown away.  I LOVE it too Jay!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I guess this was a bad call????[/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I guess we can recirculate if no one minds doing that.  I'm embarrassed to say I have a month worth----------and the some.[/COLOR]


  That's ok [@]Medgal07[/@] lol I still tune in to see what you ladies are wearing and I haven't used my highlighters in a long time lol  Somehow I just knew you could do this month, easy-peasy lol  No need for embarrassment! It's lovely :frenz:


----------



## mkoparanova (May 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *  This is too funny-----how did we get the idea for this---perhaps Sage & I suggested it?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And don't be embarrassed - I have a month worth too! Maybe everyone here should join the Highlighter thread


----------



## sagehen (May 3, 2015)

I will not be able to get started on this challenge until tomorrow but I look forward to wearing my Shea Moisture illuminating powders and breaking out my Summer Opal for the first time.


----------



## katred (May 3, 2015)

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been absent this month. I had a book out at the beginning of April and things seem to have been busy since then. I have been reading everyone's looks and challenge results, though. And everything else.    Happy to dedicate at least part of the month to highlighters, although I'm pretty sure that I don't have enough (for once) to do a whole month.   I have continued to stick with the lippie challenge and I my only repeats from last month to this one were new shades (mostly Armani).   These challenges really do make me come up with new ideas to try out. I'm having to make lists of looks I'm planning to try!


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I almost forgot.  A few weeks ago we talked about having* 'HIGHLIGHTER' *month.  If everyone is up for it, tomorrow* Friday May 1* will be the start of a different highlighter each day, for the month!!!  I'm actually looking forward to this one because I get lazy and reach for the same few highlighters.  I think I'll go from my oldest products to my newest ones.
> I don't think I have 31 highlighters (please don't make me count lol) but I'd still be up for reaching for a different one each day. I have a couple new ones that I have only swatched
> 
> 
> ...








April seems to have been a busy month for lots of us. You said you had a book out.... are you a writer?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> They are! I grabbed Secret Affair and Bed of Roses.They're not colours we haven't seen but the texture is really, really nice. I think @Vineetha grabbed them too.
> 
> I don't think I have 31 highlighters (please don't make me count lol) but I'd still be up for reaching for a different one each day. I have a couple new ones that I have only swatched
> 
> ...


  that's exciting and I completly read that wrong.  I thought she said book out, like go out of town...  geesh.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> No need for embarrassmen*t! It's lovely *


  Thanks AWS but It's also telling--------Meddy has an addiction to highlighters!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad all is well Katred!!!!  I think rotating back to highlighter number one, once you've reached the last of your highlighters is the way everyone has decided to go.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL,  I still really like it.  I got lazy and stopped using the oil and my face is an oil slick again.
> 
> Really???   Ok, I think I'm picking this up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> They are! I grabbed Secret Affair and Bed of Roses.They're not colours we haven't seen but the texture is really, really nice. I think @Vineetha  grabbed them too.  I don't think I have 31 highlighters (please don't make me count lol) but I'd still be up for reaching for a different one each day. I have a couple new ones that I have only swatched :shock:   Yay for a good second interview. Fingers crossed you will get the job!!! Between you and Meddy, I have to read your posts about LM Ritual with one eye closed. I still want to get Indiscretion as well. Holy overload!   April seems to have been a busy month for lots of us. You said you had a book out.... are you a writer?


  Yup! The book is actually my second book, but it's my first novel. (First was a collection of short stories.)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm definitely in for the highlighters. If nothing else it'll stop me from using my Hourglass powders every single day. Diffused Light in particular get A LOT of love. I have a lot of Mac MSFs that haven't been getting enough attention lately.







 On your novel Hatred.  I hope it does very well!!

   I NEED this challenge.  I find myself reading for the same few, which is so ridiculous!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks AWS but It's also telling--------Meddy has an addiction to highlighters!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  Aw lol  





katred said:


> Yup! The book is actually my second book, but it's my first novel. (First was a collection of short stories.)


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2015)

Did I rub my face or something lol Day one of two lol Wearing Burberry Gold No1 highlighter with YSL Lumieres Majorelle, Marc Jacobs Intro(vert) and Chanel Insaisissable lipstick Wonky pic


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2015)

I've again to profess admiration for everybody who committed to last months theme  and to heap ashes on my head (again) because I totally fell of the bandwagon AGAIN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I somehow managed to branch out and wear different blushes than the half dozen I usually wear, but then I vanished down the new lipstick hole and wallowed happily in my new Huggables. Shameful! I try to be better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUT! I managed at least to use a different highlighter than Lightscapade today and a blush that I haven't used in ages! Go me! (Poudree Signee de Chanel and EL Sea Star Bronzing Blush).

  katred, congrats to the new book!

  Jay, keeping my fingers crossed for the third interview!

  Hi Pretty, AWS, shars, sage, Aradhana, Meggie and Meddy!


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I've again to profess admiration for everybody who committed to last months theme  and to heap ashes on my head (again) because I totally fell of the bandwagon AGAIN! :thud:   I somehow managed to branch out and wear different blushes than the half dozen I usually wear, but then I vanished down the new lipstick hole and wallowed happily in my new Huggables. Shameful! I try to be better...    BUT! I managed at least to use a different highlighter than Lightscapade today and a blush that I haven't used in ages! Go me! (Poudree Signee de Chanel and EL Sea Star Bronzing Blush).  katred, congrats to the new book!  Jay, keeping my fingers crossed for the third interview!  Hi Pretty, AWS, shars, sage, Aradhana, Meggie and Meddy!


  Thanks [@]Anneri[/@]  PS Sea Star is gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  BEAUTIFUL, AWS!!!!   I absolutely love you in vibrant colors, and the highlighter is just perfect.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I've again to profess admiration for everybody who committed to last months theme  and to heap ashes on my head (again) because I totally fell of the bandwagon AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Please don't heap ashes on your head---I love the rollers too much.  



 Enjoy your Huggables!!!  What are your favorites?

  I used Lightscapade one day last month because of you, so thank you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]BEAUTIFUL, AWS!!!!   I absolutely love you in vibrant colors, and the highlighter is just perfect.[/COLOR]


  Oh, thaaannkkkk you [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 4, 2015)

The lipstick challenge just came to an end for me. I brought my total from 67 to 52 even though I didn't intend to downsize! It was fun to see what dupes I had and finally let go of shades I'd been holding onto that just don't work (taste, scent, tone, etc.). The CB, those 15 lipsticks, and I will soon have a date!  I'm going to move onto my other lip products now. I stuck to lipstick up to this point but I'll break out my lip crayons, liquid lipsticks, gloss, and finish up combo lip/cheek stuff, too!  *May 1st-4th Lipstick:* MAC _Hearts Aflame_ MAC_ Head in the Clouds_ Bite _Crimson_ MAC _Go For It_ *Blush:* Becca Soufflé _Raspberry/Opal_ YSL Kiss & Blush _Rouge Libertine 6_ Becca Beach Tint _Raspberry_ Becca Beach Tint _Lychee_ *Highlighter:* Laura Mercier _Indiscretion_ Wet n Wild _Hollywood Boulevard_ Becca _Opal_ Estée Lauder _Crystal Baby_


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     This interview process sounds pretty nerve racking Jay.  Hang in there!!!   OMG----I am so right there with you regarding LM Ritual---it looks frightening in the compact---even ugly.  When I first opened it I thought, Oh what have I done!!!  When I tried it I was completely blown away.  I LOVE it too Jay!!!!


  Thanks so much! I'm trying!  _Ritual_ is definitely my favorite purchase of April, well, minus my TF compact pre-order but that hasn't arrived yet...   





Shars said:


> Yay for a good second interview. Fingers crossed you will get the job!!! Between you and Meddy, I have to read your posts about LM Ritual with one eye closed. I still want to get Indiscretion as well. Holy overload!


  Look away if you're trying to be strong against _Ritual_ and _Indiscretion_ because I love both of them to pieces! And thank you!   





Prettypackages said:


> Really???   Ok, I think I'm picking this up tomorrow.   Geez, I know the wait is frustrating, bbbbbbbbut,  if they want you for a third, I think it is yours. They want you to meet someone else so they can see if they like you as much ast the other person did.  I wonder why they didn't interview you with the second.  During my second interview, I had two ppl interviewing me, which now that i think about it, it was pretty nerve wrecking... Felt like a good cop bad cop deal.  LOL  and they wanted me to meet with a third person.  Who thankfully, wasn't available.  I was already spent.


  Let us know how you like it!  My first and second interviews both had two people! Not quite the good cop/bad cop scenario in either though, thankfully! The manager of the team I'd be joining if offered the job is on vacation so I'm hoping that's the only hold up.    





Anneri said:


> Jay, keeping my fingers crossed for the third interview!


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Estée Lauder _Crystal Baby_


   Wow!!!  Great job Jay!!!!  I think I'll be culling my lipstick stash too, for some of the reasons that you mentioned.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thank you!


  I have to agree about Ritual but I have not yet tried my TF Terra & Gold Dust Bronzers.  Did you ordered the eye & cheek palette, Pink Glow?  You will absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 4, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I've again to profess admiration for everybody who committed to last months theme  and to heap ashes on my head (again) because I totally fell of the bandwagon AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Too late!! Haha. I've got to book some stuff for an upcoming trip and once I've done that and they're still in stock, they'll be mine!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL. We all have those phases. I've been meaning to use this Boscia face mask I bought at the beginning of the Sephora sale and it's still sitting in the packaging, chilling. *sigh*
> *I saw Indiscretion on Nordies and a couple other department stores. I wish it would come back in stock at Sephora so I can use my 10%.* If not, I'm going to get it at one of the others.
> 
> Wow! That is so awesome. Congratulations!! What's the name of the new one, if you don't mind me asking? Specktra is just full of talented ladies!
> ...


   I hope Indiscretion comes back Shars---I'll keep an eye out for you!!!!


----------



## Anneri (May 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL. We all have those phases. I've been meaning to use this Boscia face mask I bought at the beginning of the Sephora sale and it's still sitting in the packaging, chilling. *sigh*
> I saw Indiscretion on Nordies and a couple other department stores. I wish it would come back in stock at Sephora so I can use my 10%. If not, I'm going to get it at one of the others.
> 
> Wow! That is so awesome. Congratulations!! What's the name of the new one, if you don't mind me asking? Specktra is just full of talented ladies!
> ...


  It's so annoying, on some days I'm incredibly pressed for time so I either skip MU or just do a basic face, and on some I know that I'll go to the pool later or work out, and I always think 'that's not worth it - spending half an hour on MU to have to take it all over in a few hours' and that's that then.

  Oh well, I managed to use a different blush and highlighter today! Blush was the Guerlain Emilio Pucci Bronzer/Blush and highlighter the MAC Marilyn one which left me completely unmoved. It's funny what happens when you dig out some oldies and use them again! Mostly it's love again for me, but with some things I really wonder what I was thinking when I got them!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yes it is! I haven't worn it in a long time, so it was a pleasant surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly Anneri!!!  I've had those thoughts too---I've chalked it up to me getting caught up in the hype!


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2015)

Day two of two lol Chanel Camélia de Plumes platine with GA Shadow eye tint, Gucci Ocean Rhapsody (black shade) and too much L'Oréal Lash Out Butterfly mascara and Guerlain Shalimar rouge automatique lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will have to Google highlighter placement etc  lol  Will try a different lipstick next time.


----------



## Anneri (May 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Day two of two lol Chanel Camélia de Plumes platine with GA Shadow eye tint, Gucci Ocean Rhapsody (black shade) and too much L'Oréal Lash Out Butterfly mascara and Guerlain Shalimar rouge automatique lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look lovely AWS! I just sweep my highlighter over my cheekbones and that's it!  For me it was Mac Pretty Baby as a blush with Perfect Topping MSF. Looked good, but slightly off because my eye look was so warm. Used an older shadowstick duo by Estee Lauder from the same collection of the Sea Star Powder which is gold and brown. Put a bit of my guerlain Terra Ora over that. A bit of a hodgepodge look...


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> You look lovely AWS! I just sweep my highlighter over my cheekbones and that's it!  For me it was Mac Pretty Baby as a blush with Perfect Topping MSF. Looked good, but slightly off because my eye look was so warm. Used an older shadowstick duo by Estee Lauder from the same collection of the Sea Star Powder which is gold and brown. Put a bit of my guerlain Terra Ora over that. A bit of a hodgepodge look...


  Hi [@]Anneri[/@] Thank you! I think I am doing that and then I see it way past where I thought I stopped lol   I like the sound of the shadow stick with Terra Ora!


----------



## Shars (May 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope Indiscretion comes back Shars---I'll keep an eye out for you!!!!
> Thanks Meddy!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> ...


  I like!! For highlight, just sweep it over those gorgeous cheek bones. You can also use it to highlight the center of your forehead and down the nose bridge depending on how shimmery the highlighter is!


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks Meddy!  I like!! For highlight, just sweep it over those gorgeous cheek bones. You can also use it to highlight the center of your forehead and down the nose bridge depending on how shimmery the highlighter is!


  Thank you [@]Shars[/@]! Will try to practice more; given the theme it's the perfect time!   And totally forgot my LM Peach Mosaic Shimmer Block! That's like four lol Just kidding


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Just kidding


   Oh but it really is four!!!!!!!  You should try the colors individually!  They work as eyeshadow too!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh but it really is four!!!!!!!  You should try the colors individually!  They work as eyeshadow too!!![/COLOR]


  Yay lol Bringing it to work today ;-)


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2015)

Used the rose gold shade from the LM Peach Mosaic Shimmer Block on the eyes and cheek with L'Oréal Lash Out Butterfly mascara and YSL Rose Asarine RV lipstick. Will use Guerlain Bal de Mai lipstick instead next time because of the pretty golden shimmer to it


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2015)

It seems I'm back on track with the challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today's blush and highlighter combo was MAC's Born to Love (kind of an Orgasm dupe) and Guerlain Terra Ora (at least the light part of it).

  I'm already bored with my highlighters - can anyone of you recommend a great one? I'm looking for something with little colour, so it won't look like a blush on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> It seems I'm back on track with the challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay---no more heaping of ashes on your head!!!  The only pale highlighters that I can think of are NARS Albatross; MAC Soft & Gentle, Silver Dusk, Lightscapade (your signature highlighter); Burberry Gold Glow and Chanel Delice.   Maybe you can pose this question in the 'highlighter thread'--------you'll probably get a much more informative response.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> It seems I'm back on track with the challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mac Soft&Gentle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I'm wearing makeup for the second time this month - I'm studying for my exams, so I don't go out much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On Tuesday I wore Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Bronze.
  And today's makeup:

  Face:
  MAC Fix+
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78
  NARS radiant creamy concealer Chantilly + MAC Light Boost
  Becca Compact concealer
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20
  MAC Corol - only the dark part
  D&G Tan
  Chanel Camelia de Plumes

  Eyes:
  MAC paint pot Soft ochre
  Colourpop Bill
  Colourpop I heart this
  Guerlain Liu palette - the 3rd shade
  Tom Ford Unabashed - the taupe
  Charlotte Tilbury Dark Pearl - waterline and lower lash line 
  MAC Vanilla pigment
  Chanel Le Volume
  ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe

  Lips:
  Colourpop lip liner Wet
  Colourpop lippie stix Wet


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Mac Soft&Gentle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Funny how I always forget Mac's permanent line up! When I'm at my counter I'll definitely swatch Soft&Gentle!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! I'll have a look and go to hunt for swatches! The Burberry one sounds tempting, but I could only find Warm Glow, Nude Glow and Summer Glow on the German Website. Do you know how they compare?
> 
> 
> Funny how I always forget Mac's permanent line up! When I'm at my counter I'll definitely swatch Soft&Gentle!


  It's easy to forget it with so many LEs! S&G is my favourite permanent highlighter in general.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

I've had a bit of fun with new make up products over the last two days.  My personal challenge is to use at least one _*new*_ makeup product per week.  Well I've managed two, so far this week.  Our highlighter challenge is really helping me to select more than a favorite few, and I've been documenting and cross checking to avoid any highlighter repeats.  Where I have failed more often than not, in terms of repeats is with my lipsticks.  I'm keeping track of them but it's so hard not to reach for my favorites more than once.



Is anyone else finding this to be an issue????


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! I'll have a look and go to hunt for swatches! The Burberry one sounds tempting, but I could only find Warm Glow, Nude Glow and Summer Glow on the German Website. Do you know how they compare?
> 
> 
> Funny how I always forget Mac's permanent line up! When I'm at my counter I'll definitely swatch Soft&Gentle!


   Sorry Anneri---Gold Glow is the only Burberry highlighter that I own.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's easy to forget it with so many LEs! S&G is my favourite permanent highlighter in general.


    I agree!!!  I think it was my _*first*_ MAC highlighter.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree!!!  I think it was my _*first*_ MAC highlighter.


  It was my first highlighter and one of my first non-drugstore makeup purchases! Maybe that's why I love it so much - I didn't know what a highlighter is before it and I fell in love with it immediately


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree!!!  I think it was my _*first*_ MAC highlighter.


  Ok, now I really have to swatch (and get) it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *Oh yes! Also, sometimes I do a look and then I realize that there's no lipstick that I haven't worn before that would be matching my MU...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES! And/or I prefer a certain lipstick and usually wear it with a particular look because it just works so well.

  If I were given a test on MAC's collections this year I'd fail miserably!!!

​   I'll have to make sure I wear MAC S & G this month!!!


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES! *And/or I prefer a certain lipstick and usually wear it with a particular look because it just works so well.*
> 
> If I were given a test on MAC's collections this year I'd fail miserably!!!
> 
> ​   I'll have to make sure I wear MAC S & G this month!!!








 Happens all the time. And then there're the new ones I love so much that I want to wear them all the time!

  The collections that reeled me in was just the Huggables recently and the ED e/s line extension because I just love both formulas. I was interested in a few other collections, but MAC started playing hard to get in the German market and some collections are only available at particular stores which aren't in my area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Their loss, I bought other things from other brands. *shrugs*


----------



## sagehen (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've had a bit of fun with new make up products over the last two days.  My personal challenge is to use at least one _*new*_ makeup product per week.  Well I've managed two, so far this week.  Our highlighter challenge is really helping me to select more than a favorite few, and I've been documenting and cross checking to avoid any highlighter repeats.  Where I have failed more often than not, in terms of repeats is with my lipsticks.  I'm keeping track of them but it's so hard not to reach for my favorites more than once.[/COLOR] :sigh: [COLOR=0000FF]*Is anyone else finding this to be an issue???*?[/COLOR]


  @ the bolded...I have been keeping up a spreadsheet of the items we have worn for challenges, but I keep having the urge to reach for certain favorites too, especially when I might be wearing a blouse that I ALWAYS wear (insert lipstick shade here) with, but I have already worn it so I have to go another way.  I am wearing Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder in Vanuatu Nude today. I am glad for this month's challenge because I had gotten out of the habit of wearing highlighter, but it makes a difference. Wearing WnW Bare it All lipstick, which I do not believe I have worn this year.


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've had a bit of fun with new make up products over the last two days.  My personal challenge is to use at least one _*new*_ makeup product per week.  Well I've managed two, so far this week.  Our highlighter challenge is really helping me to select more than a favorite few, and I've been documenting and cross checking to avoid any highlighter repeats.  Where I have failed more often than not, in terms of repeats is with my lipsticks.  I'm keeping track of them but it's so hard not to reach for my favorites more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else finding this to be an issue????


  I'm sticking to my guns!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I find helpful is to think of a dupe or similar colour that I have to the one I tend to reach for. I think it's more hard because you associate feelings with a particular product. I think though if you've gone a bit without using the same colour, it's okay to run back to that favourite because the overall intention is to use our stuff, and that's what we've been doing!


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's very light AWS but pretty---does the color appear deeper IRL?   LOVE the vibrant lipstick on you!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you!  It is subtle but I really loved it for a flash of peachy rose gold.  I've only previously used the LM Peach Mosaic Shimmer Bloc once and put it away because it wasn't travel-friendly (mine is messy, so messy) but this rose gold (at the bottom) was so lovely and looked great over time.   Can't wait to try it with the deeper top shade of the shimmer bloc (second from the bottom) and Guerlain Bal de Mai ☆


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Happens all the time. And then there're the new ones I love so much that I want to wear them all the time!
> 
> The collections that reeled me in was just the Huggables recently and the ED e/s line extension because I just love both formulas. I was interested in a few other collections, but MAC started playing hard to get in the German market and some collections are only available at particular stores which aren't in my area.
> 
> ...


 Yes it is their loss----literrally!  MAC is losing money!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm sticking to my guns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!!!  You just gave me another idea



The next time I wear Chanel *Laurier Rose* Stylo E/S I'm going to use my LM Peach Mosaic Shimmer Bloc w/it as 
   E/S.  If you like rose gold Laurier Rose is a must have!!!  I wore it yesterday as my main lid color w/ MAC *Mythology* (Copper, Lustre) from crease to transition, Chanel 
  True Black from my *Rêve D’ Orient Palette,*tomy outer vee an lower lash line, and Becca Rose Gold, Illuminator, Pressed to highlight my brow.  I used Chanel Stylo 
  Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Ambre Dore *(Golden Copper) in my waterline.  Finally, I wore MAC *Sheer Seduction* lipstick (Super dazzle-bronze).  It was a fun, fun look.


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2015)

I just pulled out all my highlighters this morning - I've 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wore a combo of The Perfect Cheek and Porcelain Pink MSF today (on my eyes were two older Chanel Stylo e/s while I'm waiting for my order with my new ones to arrive - Moon River and Jade Shore with a little bit of Moth Brown in the crease).

  I've yet to wear:

  MAC Play it Proper
  MACToo Chic
  MAC Redhead
  MAC Shell Pearl
  Lustre Drops in Pink Rebel
  Bourjois Poudre de Riz de Java.

  Should be doable for the rest of the month, right?!


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] As a bonafide, certified tried and true makeup addict, when I need to wear a favorite lippie I'm going to do it---this is an addiction.  How can I not[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]​I am being[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   honest and indicating when I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]have repeated a lipstick, and will make some suitable reparation upon conclusion of this challenge-----*stomps feet and has tantrum* but[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I will not not not deny myself the pleasure of wearing a[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] favorite lipstick more than once.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]I agree in part-------it's easy to dupe a color-----duping a formula-----not so much[/COLOR]:crybaby: I[COLOR=0000FF]'d like to go with the supposition that I'm doing it to USE MY STUFF.:haha: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Beautiful!!!  You just gave me another idea[/COLOR] :kiss:  [COLOR=0000FF]The next time I wear Chanel *Laurier Rose* Stylo E/S I'm going to use my LM Peach Mosaic Shimmer Bloc w/it as[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   E/S.  If you like rose gold[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Laurier Rose is a must have!!!  I wore it yesterday as my main lid color w/ MAC [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Mythology* (Copper, Lustre) from crease to transition, Chanel[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  True Black from my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Rêve D’ Orient Palette,*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]* *to* *my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]outer vee an lower lash line, and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Becca Rose Gold, Illuminator, Pressed to highlight my brow.  I used Chanel Stylo[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Ambre Dore* (Golden Copper) in my waterline.  Finally, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I wore MAC [/COLOR][COLOR=AE1916]*[COLOR=0000FF]Sheer Seduction[/COLOR]*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lipstick (Super dazzle-bronze).  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It was a fun, fun look. [/COLOR]


  Sounds great!  I did use the bottom two LM Peach Mosaic shades today with the darker shade to highlight, the same L'Oréal mascara and Bal de Mai Can barely see it my quick pic  Two Peach Mosaic shades down,two to go


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I've again to profess admiration for everybody who committed to last months theme  and to *heap ashes on my head* (again) because I totally fell of the bandwagon AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love this peach shade.


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Me too! LOL  and I'm on track to do the same for May.  I'm starting over.  I onlyl have a handful of highlighters, so I can concentrate on the other stuff this month as well.   I wore lightscapade yestersday, so pretty!!!   I'll post the look later. I have to remember what else I wore.    IS that Senso GA eye tint? Very pretty.  Love this peach shade.


   Hi [@]Prettypackages[/@] That was the Shadow eye tint. I'm glad I'm using PM


----------



## mkoparanova (May 9, 2015)

Face:

  MAC Strobe cream on the highest points
  MAC Fix+
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78 + Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel Sunkissed
  MAC Light boost + NARS creamy concealer Chantilly 
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20
  MAC Corol
  Tom Ford Softcore highlighter 
  D&G Tan
  Tom Ford Unabashed highlighter

  Eyes:

  MAC Soft ochre paint pot
  Charlotte Tilbury Norma Jean
  Charlotte Tilbury Cleopatra
  Charlotte Tilbury Champagne eyes
  Marc Jacobs The Lolita - second shade
  Dior Maximiser
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:

  MAC Prep+prime
  Charlotte Tilbury Pillow talk
  MAC Happily ever after lipglass


  And a picture - 



  I won't be using the maximiser anymore, it makes my lashes horrible


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:  MAC Strobe cream on the highest points MAC Fix+ D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78 + Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel Sunkissed MAC Light boost + NARS creamy concealer Chantilly  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20 MAC Corol Tom Ford Softcore highlighter  D&G Tan Tom Ford Unabashed highlighter  Eyes:  MAC Soft ochre paint pot Charlotte Tilbury Norma Jean Charlotte Tilbury Cleopatra Charlotte Tilbury Champagne eyes Marc Jacobs The Lolita - second shade Dior Maximiser Chanel Le volume  Lips:  MAC Prep+prime Charlotte Tilbury Pillow talk MAC Happily ever after lipglass   And a picture -
> 
> I won't be using the maximiser anymore, it makes my lashes horrible


  That blue looks striking!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That blue looks striking!


  I think it will look amazing on you!


  Today's makeup:

  Face:

  MAC Fix +
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78 + Chanel Soleil tan de Chanel Sunkissed
  MAC Light boost + NARS creamy concealer Chantilly
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20
  Tom Ford Pink glow - blush + highlighter
  MAC Porcelain pink
  D&G Tan

  Eyes:

  MAC Soft ochre paint pot
  CT Norma Jean
  TF Pink glow - all the eyeshadows
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:

  MAC Prep+prime
  TF Paradiso


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 9, 2015)

I’m sick! Springtime colds + allergies have me sporting a tissue-held-to-my-nose-at-all-times look. My nose (and surrounding skin) is now a mess from all my sniffling and sneezing so I didn't wear anything for a couple days. I’d been on such a roll, too!  *May 5th-9th Lips:* YSL Kiss & Blush _Rouge Effrontee (5)_ Bite Matte Crème Lip Crayon _Tatin_ YSL Kiss & Blush _Rose Frivole (2)_ *Blush:* YSL Kiss & Blush _Rouge Effrontee 5_ Becca Beach Tint _Dragonfruit_ YSL Kiss & Blush _Rose Frivole (2)_ *Highlighter:* Benefit _Watts Up_ theBalm _Cindy-Lou Manizer_ Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Baked Powder_ 01_


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:
> 
> MAC Strobe cream on the highest points
> MAC Fix+
> ...


  Just beautiful---love the look!!!!  The pop of blue is brilliant!!! How do the CT cream shadows compare to Tom Ford.  I only ordered one CT cream shadow---it arrives next week!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think it will look amazing on you!
> 
> 
> Today's makeup:
> ...


    I love this soft romantic look!   Were you happy w/Paradiso and the eye look?  I imagine they looked stunning together!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Baked Powder_ 01_


   This allergy season is a bad one----I hope you get some relief soon!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love this soft romantic look!   Were you happy w/Paradiso and the eye look?  I imagine they looked stunning together!!!!


  Thank you! I applied it very lightly. It wouldn't be my first choice for this eye look but I really wanted to wear it!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very funny!!!!  You know me too well!!!  I'm trying to exercise a little self control---when I find it Ill let you know!





  What lippie would be your first choice w/the look?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very funny!!!!  You know me too well!!!  I'm trying to exercise a little self control---*when I find it Ill let you know!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  Hmm it would definitely be a nude lipstick or a MLBB shade. I rarely wear colours different than nude/brown/bronze on my lids and when I do, I pair them with a nude lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hmm it would definitely be a nude lipstick or a MLBB shade. I rarely wear colours different than nude/brown/bronze on my lids and when I do, I pair them with a nude lipstick.


 Got it.  Helps to keep the entire look soft & doesn't divert focus form the soft eye look.


----------



## Anneri (May 11, 2015)

Med, I know about your love of hearts - so I think you need this! 





  It's by Maybelline.


----------



## Anneri (May 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:  MAC Strobe cream on the highest points MAC Fix+ D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78 + Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel Sunkissed MAC Light boost + NARS creamy concealer Chantilly  Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20 MAC Corol Tom Ford Softcore highlighter  D&G Tan Tom Ford Unabashed highlighter  Eyes:  MAC Soft ochre paint pot Charlotte Tilbury Norma Jean Charlotte Tilbury Cleopatra Charlotte Tilbury Champagne eyes Marc Jacobs The Lolita - second shade Dior Maximiser Chanel Le volume  Lips:  MAC Prep+prime Charlotte Tilbury Pillow talk MAC Happily ever after lipglass   And a picture -
> 
> I won't be using the maximiser anymore, it makes my lashes horrible


  Omg, love the look! So pretty!!!  





awickedshape said:


> Sounds great!  I did use the bottom two LM Peach Mosaic shades today with the darker shade to highlight, the same L'Oréal mascara and Bal de Mai Can barely see it my quick pic  Two Peach Mosaic shades down,two to go


  That's a very pretty lipstick colour on you!


----------



## Anneri (May 11, 2015)

Ok, I totally love the look I did today, so here's the breakdown and maybe a pic!   Face: Bourjois Healthy mix serum Chanel Les Beiges (as setting powder) Bourjois healthy mix concealer Nars Illuminating Powder (as finishing powder) Mac The perfect cheek Mac Redhead (lighter stripes as highlighter)  Eyes UDPP Chanel Stylo in Olivine Catrice e/s in Moss Wanted Colour (a greyish khaki - used it to blend Olivine) Mac Orb for under brows and inner corner EL Pure Color Intense Kajal Eyeliner in Elctric Teal Clinique mascara  Lips Mac Fashion Force Huggable


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm glad I'm using PM


  LOL, that's what I meant.  I was going to get rid of mine.  IT's pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:
> 
> MAC Strobe cream on the highest points
> MAC Fix+
> ...


  this is gorgeous!


----------



## awickedshape (May 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Omg, love the look! So pretty!!! That's a very pretty lipstick colour on you!


    Thanks, [@]Anneri[/@]!    





Anneri said:


> Ok, I totally love the look I did today, so here's the breakdown and maybe a pic!   Face: Bourjois Healthy mix serum Chanel Les Beiges (as setting powder) Bourjois healthy mix concealer Nars Illuminating Powder (as finishing powder) Mac The perfect cheek Mac Redhead (lighter stripes as highlighter)  Eyes UDPP Chanel Stylo in Olivine Catrice e/s in Moss Wanted Colour (a greyish khaki - used it to blend Olivine) Mac Orb for under brows and inner corner EL Pure Color Intense Kajal Eyeliner in Elctric Teal Clinique mascara  Lips Mac Fashion Force Huggable


  Olivine looks great on you   





Prettypackages said:


> LOL, that's what I meant.  I was going to get rid of mine.  IT's pretty!


   Oh, yes! I think it's a keeper ;-)


----------



## mkoparanova (May 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> this is gorgeous!


  Thank you ladies


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Anneri said:


> It's by Maybelline.


 Oh I love you Anneri!!!   Hearts make me so happy----something about the shape



I don't know I'm just attracted to everything heart-shaped.  This very moment I'm wearing a gold ring with a heart dangling from it.  Because I recently purchased the Nails Inc., Alexa Hearts I won't go out of my way to find these but, if I run into them today when I make an unplanned stop at Rite Aid I know they will come home with me!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2015)

Wearing the third shade from Peach Mosaic (top of photo) with my butterfly mascara and GA Shadow eye tint and MAC Lovechild lip glass


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


 I love the look Anneri!!!!!  Olivine looks great on you and it plays well with Fashion Force!!  VERY NICE!!!!  I'm loving Olivine too.  I like that it's so, so easy to apply and
   work with.  I'm totally enamored with the color but it might take a back seat to Charlotte Tilbury, Veruschka which I hope to wear today.  I just have a thing for these 
   olive green eye shadows!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Very pretty AWS.  Highlighters really do look pretty on you----might you reach for them even after the challenge is over?


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Very pretty AWS.  Highlighters really do look pretty on you----might you reach for them even after the challenge is over?[/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]! I think my highlighters will last forever with the little use they get lol I usually find the less on my face the better but these were too nice to resist


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2015)

So today I used the last Peach Mosaic shade with the butterfly mascara, Gucci Fume (left shade), Chanel Tisse Vénitien, and a lip combo I don’t usually use: Rimmel London Tiramisu lip pencil ☆ MAC Cherish lipstick, and MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2 lip glass (still think I bought this in error)


----------



## mkoparanova (May 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  I love this look! 


  Yesterday I wore Colourpop Tootsi lip liner + lippie stix and theBalm Mary-Lou manizer. I also wore Chanel Lumiere d'ete and I'm really happy that I didn't skip it!



  Edit: my eye look - I can definitely see the impact of the exams and the 3 hours of sleep I had last night


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love this look!    Yesterday I wore Colourpop Tootsi lip liner + lippie stix and theBalm Mary-Lou manizer. I also wore Chanel Lumiere d'ete and I'm really happy that I didn't skip it!


   Thanks! It's usually too much for me and I prefer the less pink effect of TF Coco Ravish but I wanted to use Tiramisu   Glad you're enjoying LdE!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 13, 2015)

I loved your look, [@]mkoparanova[/@]! I haven't touched my TF Eye and Cheek compact yet but Friday will be the day. I'll probably do something soft and romantic along those same lines.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  * I love this soft romantic look!*   Were you happy w/Paradiso and the eye look?  I imagine they looked stunning together!!!![/COLOR]


  I wrote my reply then saw yours, [@]Medgal07[/@]! Ha!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  This allergy season is a bad one----I hope you get some relief soon!!![/COLOR]


  Most of my cold symptoms are subsiding so I'm getting better! I'll probably never be without sniffles though.    





Anneri said:


> Ok, I totally love the look I did today, so here's the breakdown and maybe a pic!   Face: Bourjois Healthy mix serum Chanel Les Beiges (as setting powder) Bourjois healthy mix concealer Nars Illuminating Powder (as finishing powder) Mac The perfect cheek Mac Redhead (lighter stripes as highlighter)  Eyes UDPP *Chanel Stylo in Olivine* Catrice e/s in Moss Wanted Colour (a greyish khaki - used it to blend Olivine) Mac Orb for under brows and inner corner EL Pure Color Intense Kajal Eyeliner in Elctric Teal Clinique mascara  Lips Mac Fashion Force Huggable


  Chanel _Olivine_ is so pretty! I have hazel/green eyes, and I know people always say not to match your es with eye color, but I love greens!   I love how you've stretched your highlighter collection, [@]awickedshape[/@]! You're making me consider that _Peach_ Mosaic. I've also been looking at BB _Nectar_ shimmer brick but I think that guy is similar to the highlight in the TF compact.  Whoops! I meant you AWS!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 13, 2015)

*May 10th-13th Lips:* Bite Matte Crème Lip Crayon _Amaretto_ YSL Kiss & Blush _Orange Fougueux (4)_ Flower _Coral Floral_ Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment _Tulip_ - balm counts when it’s this pigmented!  *Blush:* LM _Ritual_ - I can’t be stopped! YSL Kiss & Blush _Orange Fougueux (4)_ Urban Decay _Rapture_ Becca Beach Tint _Lychee_ *Highlighter:* Top Shop Glow Highlighter _Gleam_ Top Shop Glow Highlighter _Polished_ ColourPop _Butterfly Beach_ Hourglass _Luminous Light_  - I don’t consider the HG powders as more than finishing/setting powders but it gave enough sheen for a day at my local coffee shop!  Five more highlighters to go! All of which I've never applied to my face lol. Tom Ford _Pink Glow_ Eye & Cheek Compact, Chanel _Dentelle Précieuse_, Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_, MAC _Soft and Gentle_, which is still unused, and Too Faced _Candlelight Glow_. I just can't tell if I'll like the last two and I'd rather have them be BN if I'm going to hand them off to a friend/CB them. I know a few of you said I'd love S&G in the highlighter thread. Ack!


----------



## Anneri (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love the look Anneri!!!!!  Olivine looks great on you and it plays well with Fashion Force!!  VERY NICE!!!!  I'm loving Olivine too.  I like that it's so, so easy to apply and
> work with.  I'm totally enamored with the color but it might take a back seat to Charlotte Tilbury, Veruschka which I hope to wear today.  I just have a thing for these
> olive green eye shadows!!!!
> 
> ...


  Thank you Jay! I've hazel eyes as well, and I just used a petrol liner with Olivine to make them pop more!

  I used a combo of Chanel Revelation cream blush with MAC's Lustre Drops in Pink Rebel (with Campanule on the eyes and Play it Soft Huggable on my lips) yesterday. Today I'm wearing just a very boring, very simple face with no highlighter at all, but I've got just three to go! Yay!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 13, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I love how you've stretched your highlighter collection, @Prettypackages! You're making me consider that _Peach_ Mosaic. I've also been looking at BB _Nectar_ shimmer brick but I think that guy is similar to the highlight in the TF compact.


  Thank you! I took some pictures of Nectar and the TF highlighter:





















  They are quite similar but Nectar is darker and the shimmer is more intense.


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I took some pictures of Nectar and the TF highlighter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is Nectar the one closer to your thumb? If so, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is Nectar the one closer to your thumb? If so,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, the bigger swatch!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I took some pictures of Nectar and the TF highlighter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow, thanks so much for doing a comparison!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 13, 2015)

Jeez, Nectar is so pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Heh! So did they?     Thank you Med! I loved that look. I also love Campanule, the other one I got.   Error or no error, it looks so pretty on you!    Thank you Jay! I've hazel eyes as well, and I just used a petrol liner with Olivine to make them pop more!  I used a combo of Chanel Revelation cream blush with MAC's Lustre Drops in Pink Rebel (with Campanule on the eyes and Play it Soft Huggable on my lips) yesterday. Today I'm wearing just a very boring, very simple face with no highlighter at all, but I've got just three to go! Yay!


  Thanks, [@]Anneri[/@]!  Olivine and Campanule are two great shades. I liked Olivine on you.


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> *May 10th-13th Lips:* Bite Matte Crème Lip Crayon _Amaretto_ YSL Kiss & Blush _Orange Fougueux (4)_ Flower _Coral Floral_ Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment _Tulip_ - balm counts when it’s this pigmented!  *Blush:* LM _Ritual_ - I can’t be stopped! YSL Kiss & Blush _Orange Fougueux (4)_ Urban Decay _Rapture_ Becca Beach Tint _Lychee_ *Highlighter:* Top Shop Glow Highlighter _Gleam_ Top Shop Glow Highlighter _Polished_ ColourPop _Butterfly Beach_ Hourglass _Luminous Light_  - I don’t consider the HG powders as more than finishing/setting powders but it gave enough sheen for a day at my local coffee shop!  Five more highlighters to go! All of which I've never applied to my face lol. Tom Ford _Pink Glow_ Eye & Cheek Compact, Chanel _Dentelle Précieuse_, Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_, MAC _Soft and Gentle_, which is still unused, and Too Faced _Candlelight Glow_. I just can't tell if I'll like the last two and I'd rather have them be BN if I'm going to hand them off to a friend/CB them. I know a few of you said I'd love S&G in the *highlighter thread*. Ack!


   That thread sounds dangerous lol


----------



## sagehen (May 13, 2015)

I have been wearing my Shea Moisture highlighters this week, in Vanuatu Nude and Havana Sunrise. I plan to dig out my old Fashion Fair Illuminating Powder in Earth too. BUT, My Becca Opal pressed is coming tomorrow, so...all bets are off.


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I have been wearing my Shea Moisture highlighters this week, in Vanuatu Nude and Havana Sunrise. I plan to dig out my old Fashion Fair Illuminating Powder in Earth too. BUT, My Becca Opal pressed is coming tomorrow, so...all bets are off.


  Hey Sage. How do you like the Shea Moisture ones and what are they like?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Heh! So did they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I have Campanule too but I have not yet used it.  I will soon, hopefully w/ Chanel  Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner 
*   Orchidee.  *I love the look you described, especially w/Play it Soft.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez, Nectar is so pretty!


    Looks like we need it


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

I've been keeping up with our challenges but I've been remiss with documenting them here.

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow, *Caroube* 147 (Brown) to lids
MAC *Mystery* (Muted plum-brown, Satin) to crease
MAC *Mulch* (Red-brown w/bronze pearl, Velvet) to transition & blend
MAC *Era* (Soft Golden Beige, Satin) highlight brow
 MAC *Dip Down* to line lash line
Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro to fill brows

*FACE:*

Algenist Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*
 Estée Lauder* Double Wear *Liquid Foundation* 4W2 Toasty Toffee *mixed w/Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)

YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Tom Ford *Stroked *Contouring Cheek Duo--Blush & highlighter duo (Peachy-beige/Orange) *02 *to facial high planes & blush to cheeks
Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (Deep Bronze w/pink shimmer) * I STILL* *LOVE THIS SO MUCH---VERY UNIQUE*





Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 MAC *Chestnut* (Rich Chocolate Brown) Lip Pencil
MAC *Seeds of Desire* (Deep brown plum)


*NAILS:*

 Chanel *Terrana* (Shimmering Chocolate Brown) 697 Nail Polish


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I loved your look, [@]mkoparanova[/@]! I haven't touched my TF Eye and Cheek compact yet but Friday will be the day. I'll probably do something soft and romantic along those same lines.  I wrote my reply then saw yours, [@]Medgal07[/@]! Ha! Most of my cold symptoms are subsiding so I'm getting better! I'll probably never be without sniffles though.  Chanel _Olivine_ is so pretty! I have hazel/green eyes, and I know people always say not to match your es with eye color, but I love greens!   I love how you've stretched your highlighter collection, [@]awickedshape[/@]! You're making me consider that _Peach_ Mosaic. I've also been looking at BB _Nectar_ shimmer brick but I think that guy is similar to the highlight in the TF compact.  Whoops! I meant you AWS!!


   Hi, [@]Jaymuhlee[/@]! PM is really pretty but mine is so messy!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Well the highlighters really require so a small amount and they look really pretty on you.[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Glad you're enjoying Chanel Lumiére d' ete-----a lot of people were put off by the color, which by the way is a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    highlighter for me.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Your eyes look very pretty!!![/COLOR]     :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Brilliant minds Jay!!!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Awesome selection Jay.  I'm like you---I have to try to stop myself from using Ritual - what an amazing bronzer!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm glad this challenge is compelling you to use your untouched highlighters.  I'm eager to hear what you think of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   them.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I have Campanule too but I have not yet used it.  I will soon, hopefully w/ Chanel  Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*   Orchidee.  *I love the look you described, especially w/Play it Soft.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Very pretty, lovely and natural.  I love it!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] When i looked at Nectar a few weeks ago, I told myself that I didn't need it.  So is what I  hear you saying is, "Meddy you need Nectar:shrugs: Because it's not an exact[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   dupe for the new TF highlighter.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Yes Shars---do we need this?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Looks like we need it [/COLOR]:haha:


  Lol!  Thank you for saying they look nice [@]Medgal07[/@]. I do like the effect.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been keeping up with our challenges but I've been remiss with documenting them here.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow,[/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]Caroube[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]147[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Brown) [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Mystery* (Muted plum-brown, Satin) to crease[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Mulch* (Red-brown w/bronze pearl, Velvet) to transition & blend[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Era* (Soft Golden Beige, Satin) highlight brow[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Dip Down* to line lash line[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro to fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR]
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Algenist [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Estée Lauder *Double Wear* Liquid Foundation[/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]4W2 Toasty Toffee[/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]mixed w/Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Luminous Praline*[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Banana Visage*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Stroked* Contouring Cheek Duo--Blush & highlighter duo (Peachy-beige/Orange) *02 *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to facial high planes & blush to cheeks[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (Deep Bronze w/pink shimmer)[/COLOR] * I STILL*[COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]*LOVE THIS SO MUCH---VERY UNIQUE*:eyelove:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Chestnut* (Rich Chocolate Brown) Lip Pencil[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Seeds of Desire* (Deep brown plum)[/COLOR]    *[COLOR=0000FF]NAILS:[/COLOR]* [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Terrana* (Shimmering Chocolate Brown) 697[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Nail Polish[/COLOR] [/COLOR]


  Yay, you're using your Chanel Summer goodies!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well the highlighters really require so a small amount and they look really pretty on you.
> 
> * Glad you're enjoying Chanel Lumiére d' ete-----a lot of people were put off by the color, which by the way is a *
> *    highlighter for me.  Your eyes look very pretty!!!*
> ...


  Thank you! I think I was one of the first people who were put off but I was pleasantly surprised that it's not orange on me! It's a very subtle bronzer and it gives my skin a nice warmth.



  As for Nectar, I'll admit that I've had it since the beginning of last summer and I still haven't used it


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty, lovely and natural.  I love it!!!!
> 
> When i looked at Nectar a few weeks ago, I told myself that I didn't need it.  So is what I  hear you saying is, "Meddy you need Nectar
> 
> ...


  I think we do!


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Today I used the lighter cheek colour from TF Pink Glow with the L'Oréal butterfly mascara and NARS Audrey Audacious lipstick. Meh.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I think* I was one of the first people who were put off but I was pleasantly surprised t*hat it's not orange on me! It's a very subtle bronzer and it gives my skin a nice warmth.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Nectar, I'll admit that I've had it since the beginning of last summer and I still haven't used it


 Oh yes.  I remember that---you had a lot to say!!!  Just kidding---I don't remember what I had for breakfast




   I hope you get to use Nectar soon.  It's just gorgeous!!!


----------



## sagehen (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Sage. How do you like the Shea Moisture ones and what are they like?


  I like them. I mean, I am not a hardcore highlight lover, because I am oily and have huge pores, but these are sheer, but shimmery, no obvious glitter and have a good number of shades. My favorite is Vanuatu Nude (a truly nude shimmer on me), then Boracay Hibiscus (coppery pink shimmer) and Havana Sunrise (golden shimmer), then the others. I also like that they come with a soft brush that applies them beautifully - keeps my from applying too much.


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I like them. I mean, I am not a hardcore highlight lover, because I am oily and have huge pores, but these are sheer, but shimmery, no obvious glitter and have a good number of shades. My favorite is Vanuatu Nude (a truly nude shimmer on me), then Boracay Hibiscus (coppery pink shimmer) and Havana Sunrise (golden shimmer), then the others. I also like that they come with a soft brush that applies them beautifully - keeps my from applying too much.


  Okay. I'll have to give at least one of them a try. I'm liking the description of Boracay Hibiscus so may go with that one first.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think we do!
> Done!
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE this look AWS------That lipstick is so, so becoming on you---the color in general on your eyes and lips was made for you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Done!   [/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]I ordered it last night.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I LOVE this look AWS------That lipstick is so, so becoming on you---the color in general on your eyes and lips was made for you!!![/COLOR]


  You're way too kind, Stunner  Thank you!


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'm going to see if I can grab it instore when I'm stateside next week. That'll be faster than ordering even though I'll miss out on the 16% cash back from Saks 

  ETA: Saks is back down to 8% booo!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm going to see if I can grab it instore when I'm stateside next week. That'll be faster than ordering even though I'll miss out on the 16% cash back from Saks
> 
> ETA: Saks is back down to 8% booo!!


   Yes...it went back down last night but that was still a good enough deal---Nordies is only 3%!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you!


   ...and you underestimate your beauty!!!!!!


----------



## sagehen (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Okay. I'll have to give at least one of them a try. I'm liking the description of Boracay Hibiscus so may go with that one first.


  If you like the idea of Boracay Hibiscus, look at Ceylon Cinnamon too. And I dunno about other places, but my area Targets are putting those powders on clearance, so you might want to check them out sooner than later.


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  ...and you underestimate your beauty!!!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Prettypackages (May 15, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I like them. I mean, I am not a hardcore highlight lover, because I am oily and have huge pores, but these are sheer, but shimmery, no obvious glitter and have a good number of shades. My favorite is Vanuatu Nude (a truly nude shimmer on me), then Boracay Hibiscus (coppery pink shimmer) and Havana Sunrise (golden shimmer), then the others. I also like that they come with a soft brush that applies them beautifully - keeps my from applying too much.


  they sound really nice!


----------



## Shars (May 15, 2015)

sagehen said:


> If you like the idea of Boracay Hibiscus, look at Ceylon Cinnamon too. And I dunno about other places, but my area Targets are putting those powders on clearance, so you might want to check them out sooner than later.


  Oooh thanks for the heads up! I'll definitely check out Target first.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)

I've been quite busy in the last couple of days and I didn't have time to write down my makeup looks. On Thursday I wore Hush CCB and Paradiso lipstick during the day, then I really loved my makeup in the evening but I didn't have time to take pictures. I wore Colourpop I heart this on my lids, Bill as a transition shade and I darkened the crease with the taupe eyeshadow from TF Unabashed. CT Dark pearl on the lower lash line. For highlighter I wore TF Softcore - this is a repeat but I wanted something really glowing and it was my second highlighter for the day, so I think it can be forgiven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On my lips I wore Colourpop Wet lip liner and Tootsi lipstick. 
  Yesterday I had CT Jean on my lids and Mona Lisa in the crease. Chanel Caroube on the lower lash line. The highlighter was the lighter part from MAC Double definition and the lipstick was again Paradiso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm really happy with the highlighter challenge! Since I haven't been wearing makeup very often this month, I reached for highlighters I've never used or used just a couple of times (except from TF Softcore)

  I hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## mkoparanova (May 19, 2015)

I wore an Armani eye tint for the first time today - why did I wait for so long?? Two layers of Rose ashes - gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The highlighter is Poudre de Soie with a bit of the lighter part of MAC Perfectly poised in the middle and the lipstick is Chanel RCS 93 Intime and YSL RV Nude Beige.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I wore an Armani eye tint for the first time today - why did I wait for so long?? Two layers of Rose ashes - gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   What a gorgeous sounding look----very soft!!!  I really like RCS, Intime too!!!

  I just ordered my 7th and last Armani eye tint---Shadow #7.  I put my foot down in only allowing myself 7---silly me.  it took me months to decide on this last one but now 
  I'm wishing I had gotten Rose Ashes because it's so incredibly pretty.  I confess that my decision was influenced by an outfit that I'll soon be wearing to a wedding.

  Oh BTW---my Bobbbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar and my Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed* arrived today---both of which I purchased
  under your pressure influence.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> What a gorgeous sounding look----very soft!!!  I really like RCS, Intime too!!!
> 
> I just ordered my 7th and last Armani eye tint---Shadow #7.  I put my foot down in only allowing myself 7---silly me.  it took me months to decide on this last one but now
> I'm wishing I had gotten Rose Ashes because it's so incredibly pretty.  I confess that my decision was influenced by an outfit that I'll soon be wearing to a wedding.
> ...


  Thanks! That's my first (and only) RCS, I was split between Intime and Boy but Intime won because of the number 93, which is my year of birth. I'll probably buy Boy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I really liked the Armani eye tints! Shadow is the only other one I bought, I'll try to wear it soon and I also want to get more of the neutral shades - Rose ashes was easy to apply and there was no creasing or fading after 8 hours.
  I hope you love Nectar and Sunkissed! I've been mixing Sunkissed with my foundation every day since I bought it and it looks amazing!

  Today's highlighter was MAC Diamonds, Chanel Poesie on the lips. 


  EDIT: I meant Songe, not Poesie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to use the palette soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! That's my first (and only) RCS, I was split between Intime and Boy but Intime won because of the number 93, which is my year of birth. I'll probably buy Boy too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So I'm not the only one who buys makeup by the personal significance a related number may have.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I allowed myself 7 eye tints because 7 is my birth month 
   and I picked Shadow, eye tint #7 in part because it's the day of my birth (7/7) but it also happens to match a dress that I'm wearing to a wedding at the end of this 
   month.

   I'm sure I'll love both Nectar & Sunkissed----when I opened the jar to look at Sunkissed I literally gasped.  It's gorgeous!!!  I've been mixing Charlotte Tilbury 
*   Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer with my foundation because it breaks me out when I put it on my bare skin.  I'm going to try Sunkissed now!!!!






  I've also been trying to wear some of my forgotten MAC highlighter loves!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *So I'm not the only one who buys makeup by the personal significance a related number may have.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No, you're not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My birthday is on the 3rd July (hello, fellow Cancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and 3 and 7 are my favourite numbers! 
  I used some highlighters I've never used, so I'm really happy with this challenge!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> No, you're not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's wild!!!!  



Good for us July babies!!!!!!






   I tried Nectar today and ILOVE it so much!!!!


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2015)

Another July baby checking in...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Another July baby checking in...






 Yay Sage!!!!  What day love?????


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF] Yay Sage!!!!  What day love?????[/COLOR]


  Oops - the 15th!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Oops - the 15th!


    Awesome----we're all on odd numbers too!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (May 24, 2015)

I'd never noticed this thread before it was linked in the Tom Ford thread- probably because of the subforum. Unless "pink" is a color, I'm in the wrong area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That said, can I jump in on the challenges and themes?

  I'll be pretty lame with the highlighters- I only own a couple!

  My own personal challenge is to try to use products in my untried box on the weekends, to be paired with base products I need to use up (last check: 9 foundations- should be 5, 4 primers- should be 2).


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'd never noticed this thread before it was linked in the Tom Ford thread- probably because of the subforum. Unless "pink" is a color, I'm in the wrong area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay Starletta-------so glad you moseyed over.  It's a tad slow at the moment----there are no posting requirements and you share what you want------a look that you constructed that's on theme and or a photo. Those are not mandatory either.  Our main challenge at the moment is our *year-long lipstick challenge*---we make an effort to wear a different lipstick every day for calendar year 2015.  Our current *month's challenge is wearing a different highlighter everyday.*  We've also done challenges that focus on a color or a look---like our previous *smoky eye look challenge**.*  I usually simultaneously run a personal challenge based on my situation.  I've committed to wearing a new and totally unused make item per week, very similar to what you're doing with your untrieds.  Feel free to jump on board.

I'm in foundation overload too-----and beauty powder and blush and just about everything, but it's fun and there's no end in sight!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (May 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay Starletta-------so glad you moseyed over.  It's a tad slow at the moment----there are no posting requirements and you share what you want------a look that you constructed that's on theme and or a photo. Those are not mandatory either.  Our main challenge at the moment is our *year-long lipstick challenge*---we make an effort to wear a different lipstick every day for calendar year 2015.  Our current *month's challenge is wearing a different highlighter everyday.*  We've also done challenges that focus on a color or a look---like our previous *smoky eye look challenge**.*  I usually simultaneously run a personal challenge based on my situation.  I've committed to wearing a new and totally unused make item per week, very similar to what you're doing with your untrieds.  Feel free to jump on board.
> 
> I'm in foundation overload too-----and beauty powder and blush and just about everything, but it's fun and there's no end in sight!!!!


 
  Luckilly I jumped in late- I only own a couple of highlighters!

  Today I used Lancome's La Roseraie highlighter.

  In my personal challenge, I used (Finish it up) Clinique primer I can't wait to finish, Burberry Sheer Foundation (why did I like this before?), (Newbies) ColourPop In the Lights Set, Bobbi Brown Scotch Brown Gel Eyeliner, Marc Jacobs Blue Me Away eyeliner (lower), ColourPop Cake Lippie & Liner. Along with a couple of other items in rotation.

  That's not bad!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'd never noticed this thread before it was linked in the Tom Ford thread- probably because of the subforum. Unless "pink" is a color, I'm in the wrong area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome to the thread! It has really influenced me to use brand new/only swatched products!



  Yesterday's makeup:








  Face:

  MUFE Smoothing primer
  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation mixed with Chanel Soleil tan de Chanel Sunkissed
  MAC Light boost
  Chanel Soleil tan de Chanel
  Chanel Poudre universelle libre
  D&G Tan
  MAC Summer Opal
  Lancome Rose desir

  Eyes:

  Zoeva matte primer
  CT Jean
  CT Mona Lisa 
  Armani eye tint Rose ashes
  Chanel Caroube
  MAC Vanilla pigment
  MAC Looking good
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:
  D&G Seduction

  Nails: 
  Estee Lauder Nude pearl - the perfect rose gold colour


----------



## awickedshape (May 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Welcome to the thread! It has really influenced me to use brand new/only swatched products!    Yesterday's makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> Face:  MUFE Smoothing primer D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation mixed with Chanel Soleil tan de Chanel Sunkissed MAC Light boost Chanel Soleil tan de Chanel Chanel Poudre universelle libre D&G Tan MAC Summer Opal Lancome Rose desir  Eyes:  Zoeva matte primer CT Jean CT Mona Lisa  Armani eye tint Rose ashes Chanel Caroube MAC Vanilla pigment MAC Looking good Chanel Le volume  Lips: D&G Seduction  Nails:  Estee Lauder Nude pearl - the perfect rose gold colour :eyelove:


   Love it!! What's in the inner corner of your eyes?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> What's in the inner corner of your eyes?


  Thank you! CT Jean topped with a bit of Vanilla pigment.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Welcome to the thread! It has really influenced me to use brand new/only swatched products!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just beautiful!!!!  I love the entire look---AWESOME!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! CT Jean topped with a bit of Vanilla pigment.


  Very nice combo!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Very nice combo!


   It is and I NEVER remember to reach for my pigments!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Just beautiful!!!!  I love the entire look---AWESOME!!!!


  Thank you!! Vanilla is the only pigment I reach for! Maybe that will be my challenge for June. The month is almost over - what are we doing next month?


----------



## awickedshape (May 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It is and I NEVER remember to reach for my pigments!!!hboy: [/COLOR]


   It happens!     





mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!! Vanilla is the only pigment I reach for! Maybe that will be my challenge for June. The month is almost over - what are we doing next month?


  Yes; wonder if the highlighter challenge is continuing?


----------



## Anneri (May 25, 2015)

We need a new challenge! Meddy to the rescue!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes; wonder if the highlighter challenge is continuing?


  I think only @Medgal07 here can do the highlighter challenge for 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe we should use products/colours we rarely reach for?


----------



## sagehen (May 25, 2015)

Also, for those of us in the Northern Hemisphere, Summer comes in June. One year we did Summer smoky eyes, or we could do something as a nod to Summer, like bronzer or brights? This is the extent of my creativity lol. But this goes with the suggesrion of things rarely reached for because I have been very blah neutral eye/bold lip for a few months ao maybe a Summer challenge will force me to reach for some things I have ignored.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think only @Medgal07 here can do the highlighter challenge for 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   We can do summer brights if you like----a full summer of smokey eyes may be a bit much.  We can do June Brights, July Smokey or 1/2 of the month Smokey & half 
   Neutral
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We can do whatever we want.  Within this months challenge, my personal challenge was to use at least one new makeup item per week & I've done well 
   with that.  I guess I'm not doing any victory dance because that says something about how many new and untried products are in m stash.


----------



## awickedshape (May 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think only @Medgal07  here can do the highlighter challenge for 2 months :haha:   Maybe we should use products/colours we rarely reach for?





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   We have four more day of our highlighter challenge!![/COLOR]:happydance:   [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:grouphug: [COLOR=0000FF]I think we can put our heads together to come up with something.[/COLOR]:grouphug:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Shamefully, I could do it for three or more.  Clearly I have issues[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] We can do summer brights if you like----a full summer of smokey eyes may be a bit much.  We can do June Brights, July Smokey or 1/2 of the month Smokey & half[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Neutral:dunno: We can do [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]whatever we want.  Within this months challenge, my personal challenge was to use at least one new makeup item per week & I've done well[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   with that.  I guess I'm not doing any victory dance [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]because that says something about how many new and untried products are in m stash.[/COLOR]


  Lol  Yay to us for using our stuff and getting out of our comfort zone!


----------



## sagehen (May 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   We have four more day of our highlighter challenge!![/COLOR]:happydance:     [COLOR=0000FF] We can do summer brights if you like----a full summer of smokey eyes may be a bit much.  We can do June Brights, July Smokey or 1/2 of the month Smokey & half[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Neutral:dunno: We can do [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]whatever we want.  Within this months challenge, my personal challenge was to use at least one new makeup item per week & I've done well[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   with that.  I guess I'm not doing any victory dance [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]because that says something about how many new and untried products are in m stash.[/COLOR]


 I'm sorry, I was referring to when we did it for a week during another challenge. I didn't mean a whole Summer. This is what I get for typing on my phone during a Defiance marathon.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We have four more day of our highlighter challenge!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds amazing to me!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay to us for using our stuff and getting out of our comfort zone!


  YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I'm sorry, I was referring to when we did it for a week during another challenge. I didn't mean a whole Summer. This is what I get for typing on my phone during a Defiance marathon.


 





You're right Sage---we did do weekly challenges.  That way we don't get tired of a particular product and we would use even more items doing weekly stints!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 25, 2015)

Maybe we can do colour challenges - for example during the first week, everyone should do at least one look with green, then with purple, etc.
  I'm relatively new to the thread and I haven't been around for the smokey eyes challenges - that would also be interesting to me.


----------



## starletta8 (May 25, 2015)

Today's highlighter: Dior Amber Diamond Shimmer Powder (*sob*)

  From my own personal challenge, I used mostly untried items: Armani Eye Tint- Green Iron, Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow- Olivine, Urban Decay Eyeliners- Black Velvet, Lucky (I tend to collect UD liners but never use them!), Guerlain Kiss Kiss- Sexy Coral.

  As for a monthly challenges, I have a few ideas:

  * Weekly color challenges. Wear a color in some way every day, even if it's just on your pedicure. I'm thinking teal, greens, purples... fun color pops
  * Monthly eyeliner challenge- I'm betting most of us could wear a different eyeliner every day for a month
  * Bright lips challenge


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Today's highlighter: Dior Amber Diamond Shimmer Powder (*sob*)
> 
> From my own personal challenge, I used mostly untried items: Armani Eye Tint- Green Iron, Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow- Olivine, Urban Decay Eyeliners- Black Velvet, Lucky (I tend to collect UD liners but never use them!), Guerlain Kiss Kiss- Sexy Coral.
> 
> ...


  We've typically done color challenges that apply to the lips or eyes.  I like the idea a specific color in any makeup type---eyes/cheeks/lips/nails.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

I found an example of some of our previous color challenges:
Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



*Lipsticks of the week, by color, for the Month of December.  Please note, the list of lipsticks is just for **reference **and** ideas!  Be as flexible with this as your individual lifestyle dictates!  Above all, just have fun!!!*

*December 1- 7  * * RED*
*MAC*
 Extended Play (Blackened brick Red, pro longwear) Fav! Hotline
  Just A Bite (Mid-tone Blue Red) 
  Lady Bug (Yellow tomato, Lustre)
  Lady Danger (Vivid Bright Coral Red) 
  Love Goddess (Mid-tone Pink-Red) Marilyn Monroe Collection                    
  MAC Redd (Vivid bright bluish-red, Satin)
  Must Be Red (MAC Illustrated)
  RiRi Woo (Retro Matte Cool red)
Ronnie Red (Bright Red, Matte) Archie’s Girls Collection

*CHANEL*
*  Pirate* (Blue-red) *99*
 *La Prècieuse* (Matte Red) *317*
 *La Malicieuse* (Pk-Red) *46* 

*DIOR*
  *Iconic* *(*Red) 999
 *Tout Paris* (Red) *742* 
* Trafalgar (Red-orange)* 844
*TOM FORD*
*  Crimson Noir* (Red)
*  Vampire Kiss * (Cherry Red)
*  Velvet Cherry * (Deep Dark Red)

*GUERLAIN*
*  Rose Grenat* 864(red-pink)
*  Rouge Parade* 820 (Red)

*NARS*
  Charlotte (Darl Lush Red)
*YSL*
*Rouge Rock (*Red) *203*
  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Rouge Libertine* (Red) *06*




*December 8 - 14   Orange/Coral (It's Still Fall here in the US until Dec 21)*
*MAC*
  Ablaze (Bright Apricot Cream) Fashion Sets 2013
  Fashion Nomad (bright medium-dark orange)
  Lady At Play (Midtonal Cool Tangerine) Mineralize
  Lady Danger(Vivid Bright Coral)
  Morange (Loudmouth orange, Amplified Creme)
  Neon Orange (Bright Orange) Amplified Cream
  Ravishing (Clean light peachy coral, Cremesheen) Gorgeous!                        
  Reel Sexy (Bright Coral, Amplified)
  Riot House (Light Vivid Orange) Matte
  Scarlet Ibis (Reddened orange)
  So Chaud (Intense reddish-orange, Matte)
  Sounds Like Noise ( True bright orange )
  Who’s That Chick (Midtonal Orange with Frost)

*CHANEL*
 *Excentrique* (Orange) *96*
 *Conquise (Med Orange) 144*

*DIOR*
 *Cruise* (Orange) *611*
*  Rendez-Vous* (Orange) 543  
*  Trafalgar (Red-orange)* 844
*TOM FORD*
*  True Coral* (Orange-coral)
*  Sweet Spot* (Orange Coral) 
 *Wild Ginger* (Orange)

*GUERLAIN  *
*Geneva* 48 (coral-orange)
*  Gipsy* 41 (Tangerine)

*YSL*
*  Le Orange* (Bright Red-orange) *13*
  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Corail Affranchi 07* (Med Orange)

*December 15 -21  Burgundy/Berry/Purple ( Get your vamp on with any deep dark lippie)*
*MAC*
*  Fixed On Drama (Burgundy)*
*  Flat Out Fabulous (Bright Plum) Retro Matte*
*  Boyfriend Stealer (Blackened Plum) Archie’s Girls Collection*
*  Caliente (Super Dazzle Violet Dazzle)*
*  Diva (Intense Reddish Burgundy)*
*  Hot Chocolate (Dirty Plum)*
*CHANEL*
* L’adoree (Burgundy) 45*
* La Desirèe (Burgundy Red*
* Êlégante (Deep Burgundy)149*
*L’ Impatienté Matte (Deep Plum, Red-black)*
* Foudroyante (Pearlescent Chocolate) 148*

*DIOR*
*  Black Tie (Deep Burgundy) 987*
* Pied De Poule (Burgundy) 977*
*TOM FORD*
*Black Dahlia (Deep Burgundy)* *  Bruised Plum (Medium Burgundy)*
*YSL*
* Grenat Satisfaction (Burgundy) 206*
*  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush Prune Impertinente (Burgundy) 11*




*December 22 - 28  Pinks/Mauves*
*MAC*
  All Fired Up (Bright Fuchsia) Retro Matte
  Angel (Soft Pink)
  Candy Yum-Yum (Neon Pink)
  Daddy’s Little Girl (Mid-tone Pink Violet)Archie’s Girls Collection
  Dear Diary (Bright Neon Pink)
Divine Choice (Midtonal Cool Pink Cream) Mineralize
  Embrace Me (Bright Fuchsia Cream) Fashion Sets 2013
Girl About Town (Bright Blue Fuchsia)
  Girl Next Door (Vivid Blue-Pink, Lustre) Archie’s Girls Collection
  Glamapuss (Soft Mauve)
  Haute Altitude (Midtone Blue Pink)
  Heart to Heart (Mid-tone Yellow-Pink)
  Impassioned (Amped-Up Fuchsia)
  Innocence Beware (Light Pink)
  Kinda Sexy (Neutral Pinky-Rose) 
  Kelly Yum Yum (Bright Blue Pink) Satin
*CHANEL*
 *Craquante* (Luminous Pink) *146*
 *Le Baiser* (Hot Pink) *54*
 *Viva* (Intense Fuchsia) *95*
*DIOR*
 *Darling* (Pink) 775
 *Deauville* (Pink) 671
 *Dior Kiss* (Medium Pink) 578
*TOM FORD*
*Flamingo* (Cool Toned Hot Pink) 08 *  Pink Tease* (Deep Muted Pink)
*  Pussycat * (Soft Pink)
*GUERLAIN*
*Geraldine* 77 (Medium Pink)
*YSL*
   Rouge Pur Couture *Fuchsia Fetiche* (Hot Pink) *208*
Rouge Pur Couture *Fuchsia Innocent* (Bright Pink) *27*

*December 28 - 31*
*All Nudes, regardless of color (tan, brown, pink, peach, etc)*
*MAC*
     A Perfect Day (Light Neutral Pink) 
    Bad Girl RiRi (Peachy Beige)
    Beach Sand (Peachy Tan)
    Exclusive Event (Cool Nude) Divine Night Collection
    Freckletone (Neutral Peach, Lustre)
    Fresh Brew (Creamed coffee, Lustre)
    Honey Love (Light Beige Toned w/Rose) B2M Nov 2012 
    Mulled Cider
  Myth (Light Neutral Nude)
    Nude (Cool Nude Cream) RiRi Fall Collection
  Peachstock (Creamy beige peach, Satin)
  Photo (Golden brown, Satin)
  Pillow Talk (light medium beige-brown)
    Velvet Teddy (Deep Toned Beige)
  Viva Glam Gaga 2 (Muted pink-beige)
    Warm Companion (Beige w/Gold Pearl)
*CHANEL*
*InTime* (Soft Pink) *93*
*Précieuse* (Nude) *114*

*TOM FORD* 
*First Time* (Peachy Nude)
*Negligee* (Rosy Nude)

*CHARLOTTE TILBURY*
*Hepburn Honey* (Beige Nude)


----------



## mkoparanova (May 26, 2015)

I can definitely do a nude or a pink week (I can do a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I'd have trouble with red and orange is impossible


----------



## Anneri (May 26, 2015)

I'm on board if we do colour weeks again - but I'd prefer it if it's not restricted to lip products only!

  In other news I finished the highlighter challenge today! Woot! My last combo was Guerlain Madame Rougit with Bourjois Poudre de Riz de Java as a highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I can definitely do a nude or a pink week (I can do a year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   When we run into issues like color incompatibility, selecting an alternative is at the participants discretion. 
  We don't want this to be a punishment by making you wear a color that doesn't work for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'm on board if we do colour weeks again - but I'd prefer it if it's not restricted to lip products only!
> 
> In other news I finished the highlighter challenge today! Woot! My last combo was Guerlain Madame Rougit with Bourjois Poudre de Riz de Java as a highlighter.


    Okay---someone select a color that we'll wear the first week in June.  I'm a bit distracted at the moment---leaving 
   town tomorrow for a Friday night wedding, so i'm planning and packing, etc.  I think it would be fun to* incorporate *
*   the 'challenge color' in any way that the participant chooses-*--eyeliner/ eyeshadow/ lipstick/ blush, etc

​  Congrats on completing the highlighter challenge


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2015)

How about we start of with a peach/coral and bronze week?  I'm biased b/c I love peach.  That way we can have a mix of products in the color family. 
  I participated in about 4 days of this challenge.  If I remember them, I'll  come back and post. I have no idea where these Months keep going.  

  MKop, that look is gorgeous!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> How about we start of with a peach/coral and bronze week?  I'm biased b/c I love peach.  That way we can have a mix of products in the color family.
> I participated in about 4 days of this challenge.  If I remember them, I'll  come back and post. I have no idea where these Months keep going.
> 
> MKop, that look is gorgeous!


  Thank you! 
  I'm up for a bronze week! Coral/peach is a shade that looks horrible on my lips but I like it for blush and maybe even eyeshadows.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 27, 2015)

Today's highlighter was Nectar, I really liked it! I studied a lot last night and didn't sleep much - today I used Nectar as a blush, then the lightest shade as a highlighter - it really gave me life! 
  The lipstick was MAC Velvet teddy.


----------



## Anneri (May 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> How about we start of with a peach/coral and bronze week?  I'm biased b/c I love peach.  That way we can have a mix of products in the color family.
> I participated in about 4 days of this challenge.  If I remember them, I'll  come back and post. I have no idea where these Months keep going.
> 
> MKop, that look is gorgeous!


  How about this: we do the whole bronze goddess thing (browns, coppers and bronze) for the first week, and peach/coral the second? Everybody could choose how to wear the colours - on lips, eyes, cheeks, nails, wherever. Coral eyes sound very intriguing to me right now!


----------



## sagehen (May 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> How about this: we do the whole bronze goddess thing (browns, coppers and bronze) for the first week, and peach/coral the second? Everybody could choose how to wear the colours - on lips, eyes, cheeks, nails, wherever. Coral eyes sound very intriguing to me right now!


  This sounds good, and would allow us to use more products.


----------



## awickedshape (May 28, 2015)

I personally would like to see if there were looks that you talented ladies saw in magazines or on celebrities etc that you liked and copied but I'm not sure if that could cover a month


----------



## Prettypackages (May 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> How about this: we do the whole bronze goddess thing (browns, coppers and bronze) for the first week, and peach/coral the second? Everybody could choose how to wear the colours - on lips, eyes, cheeks, nails, wherever. Coral eyes sound very intriguing to me right now!


  That's cool.  That's what I meant, any color can be worn anywhere...    Did you have Coral Crepe paint pot by MAC?  I did, it was disastrous on me.  Now that it is pulling from the edges,  I refuse to get rid of it.  


A Wicked Shape, we can incorporate that with our color...   
  SO in addition to a color a week, once a week pick a look you like from a magazine..   Are we still doing a different lippie a day? We could still incorporate a different lippie, blush, shadow, highlight a day within our specific color range, if you have enough to do it. 

I seem to do well with challenges that tell me what I have to wear.


----------



## Anneri (May 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> That's cool.  That's what I meant, any color can be worn anywhere...    Did you have Coral Crepe paint pot by MAC?  I did, it was disastrous on me.  Now that it is pulling from the edges,  I refuse to get rid of it.
> 
> 
> A Wicked Shape, we can incorporate that with our color...
> ...


  I had it and sold it two years ago. I honestly didn't know what to do with it and it always looked slightly weird in each attempt. Now I think that I just didn't know how to wear it!

  I love the idea with a special look from a magazine or something! I did a different eyeshadow placement this week for the first time and it was such a fun look! Here's the tutorial for it (it's in German, but the pics speak for themselves I guess): http://www.chocolate-bit.ch/2011/11/swooshtorial.html

  We're still doing the lipstick challenge and I still fail spectacularly in it.


----------



## sagehen (May 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I had it and sold it two years ago. I honestly didn't know what to do with it and it always looked slightly weird in each attempt. Now I think that I just didn't know how to wear it!  I love the idea with a special look from a magazine or something! I did a different eyeshadow placement this week for the first time and it was such a fun look! Here's the tutorial for it (it's in German, but the pics speak for themselves I guess): http://www.chocolate-bit.ch/2011/11/swooshtorial.html  We're still doing the lipstick challenge and I still fail spectacularly in it.


  I need to pull out my Evil Eye quad. I can only hope I get that level of pigment out of it. I want to try that look though.


----------



## Shars (May 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> How about we start of with a peach/coral and bronze week?  I'm biased b/c I love peach.  That way we can have a mix of products in the color family.
> I participated in about 4 days of this challenge.  If I remember them, I'll  come back and post. I have no idea where these Months keep going.
> 
> MKop, that look is gorgeous!


  Hey ladies! I'm liking the sound of peach/coral and bronze week. And we can use any products (lip, eye, cheek etc.) but incorporate those colours for that week.

  And y'all July ladies, wait your turn! It's us June ladies' time to shine


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 29, 2015)

Guys! Guyyyyys!  I GOT THE JOB! Ahhh!  I left my last job in anticipation of getting it and during my mini vacation I started slipping. I haven't worn makeup most days, and the days I have, I haven't tracked what was on my face. That's ok though, I was almost done with highlighters, done with blush, and started to cycle back through my lipsticks.   Also decided to not use my _Soft and Gentle_ and I'm still unsure of the _Candlelight Duo_ from Too Faced. It's seems like it may be too icy on my skin tone. My last two are_ Camelia de Plumes_ and the highlight from _Pink Glow_. I'm still trying to decide if I should do a blog post on the eye and cheek palette so it's sitting on my vanity unused in case of photos lol.    The new summer challenge ideas all sound great, too! I'm excited to jump back in!


----------



## awickedshape (May 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> That's cool.  That's what I meant, any color can be worn anywhere...    Did you have Coral Crepe paint pot by MAC?  I did, it was disastrous on me.  Now that it is pulling from the edges,  I refuse to get rid of it.      A Wicked Shape, we can incorporate that with our color...    SO in addition to a color a week, once a week pick a look you like from a magazine..   Are we still doing a different lippie a day? We could still incorporate a different lippie, blush, shadow, highlight a day within our specific color range, if you have enough to do it.    I seem to do well with challenges that tell me what I have to wear.





Anneri said:


> I had it and sold it two years ago. I honestly didn't know what to do with it and it always looked slightly weird in each attempt. Now I think that I just didn't know how to wear it!  I love the idea with a special look from a magazine or something! I did a different eyeshadow placement this week for the first time and it was such a fun look! Here's the tutorial for it (it's in German, but the pics speak for themselves I guess): http://www.chocolate-bit.ch/2011/11/swooshtorial.html  We're still doing the lipstick challenge and I still fail spectacularly in it.


    Can't wait to see the beautiful looks!   





Shars said:


> Hey ladies! I'm liking the sound of peach/coral and bronze week. And we can use any products (lip, eye, cheek etc.) but incorporate those colours for that week.  And y'all July ladies, wait your turn! It's us June ladies' time to shine ooh: :haha:


   YAY   





Jaymuhlee said:


> Guys! Guyyyyys!  I GOT THE JOB! Ahhh!  I left my last job in anticipation of getting it and during my mini vacation I started slipping. I haven't worn makeup most days, and the days I have, I haven't tracked what was on my face. That's ok though, I was almost done with highlighters, done with blush, and started to cycle back through my lipsticks.   Also decided to not use my _Soft and Gentle_ and I'm still unsure of the _Candlelight Duo_ from Too Faced. It's seems like it may be too icy on my skin tone. My last two are_ Camelia de Plumes_ and the highlight from _Pink Glow_. I'm still trying to decide if I should do a blog post on the eye and cheek palette so it's sitting on my vanity unused in case of photos lol.    The new summer challenge ideas all sound great, too! I'm excited to jump back in!


  Congrats!


----------



## Shars (May 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Congrats!








 Are you a June baby too, AWS?


----------



## awickedshape (May 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> :haha:  Are you a June baby too, AWS?


  Yes! :nods: You have company


----------



## Prettypackages (May 31, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> The new summer challenge ideas all sound great, too! I'm excited to jump back in!


  *screaming* YES!!!!  Congratulations!   So excited for you!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *screaming* YES!!!!  Congratulations!   So excited for you!





awickedshape said:


> Congrats!


  Thank you!! My first day is tomorrow and I am elated!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 1, 2015)

I hope your first day went well..  

  I'm in here trying to figure out what I'm wearing to work tomorrow...   

  Did Meddy come back to sign off on what our color is this week?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Today's highlighter was Nectar, I really liked it! I studied a lot last night and didn't sleep much - today I used Nectar as a blush, then the lightest shade as a highlighter - it really gave me life!
> The lipstick was MAC Velvet teddy.


 I love this combo.  Again a nod to yet another one of your recommendations----I love Nectar and took it with me on our trip!  Velvet Teddy is one of my favorite MAC 
   nude lippies!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> That's cool.  That's what I meant, any color can be worn anywhere...    Did you have Coral Crepe paint pot by MAC?  I did, it was disastrous on me.  Now that it is pulling from the edges,  I refuse to get rid of it.
> 
> 
> A Wicked Shape, we can incorporate that with our color...
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey ladies! I'm liking the sound of peach/coral and bronze week. And we can use any products (lip, eye, cheek etc.) but incorporate those colours for that week.
> 
> *And y'all July ladies, wait your turn! It's us June ladies' time to shine*


 You got it Shars!!!  When is your big day?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> The new summer challenge ideas all sound great, too! I'm excited to jump back in!


 
Best news EVER Jay!!!  



I'm really happy for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You have company






Do tell AWS----when is it?????


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 2, 2015)

Meddyyyy welcome back  Hope you had fun at the wedding :yaay:


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm catching up so I'll view that video later-----I love having a video that shows me step by step & color by color!!!  I didn't do as well last month as I did in prior months
> with t he lipstick challenge. I was feeling resentful about wearing some of my favorites only once and I have in excess of 10 new lippies that I've not yet worn because
> I don't want to wear them just once.  This is a huge conundrum in my makeup world.
> 
> ...


  It was yesterday!! I took Monday and yesterday off from work and had a great weekend!! How was the wedding? Which dress did you wear?


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Do tell AWS----when is it?????[/COLOR]


  :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, I've embraced the Bronze theme and I'm loving it.  Although I did a grey eye-look today, I used bronze hued blush (Tom Ford Savage), blush (Estée Lauder) Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee and lipstick (Tom Ford Skinny Dip) to keep the grey in the back, almost totally neutral and the bronze taking center stage.

Are we doing this until Monday or going for a second week????


----------



## sagehen (Jun 5, 2015)

I was bronze and shiny this week too! I continued my highlight thang too. I only wore makeup a couple days  but I did it big each of those two days. I did sheer metallic eyes, bronzer for the first time in ever, and glossy lips.   What are we doing next week?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> What are we doing next week?


 Sheer metallic eyes sounds AMAZING!!!  This was fun.  I was waiting to hear what everyone wanted to do----anther bronze week or 
something else.  I think this goes until Monday.  If no one else chimes in I guess the decision is ours to make Sage.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey ladies! I can't believe that I have 150 unread posts in this thread. I told Sage that I was coming back to the thread on June 1 but clearly didn't do that. I've gotten caught up in a zombie book series on Kindle and I've reading non-stop.

  I'm confused about the color challenge for June. Is it a different color family per week and it doesn't matter whether the color is worn on eyes, lips, cheeks?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I can't believe that I have 150 unread posts in this thread. I told Sage that I was coming back to the thread on June 1 but clearly didn't do that. I've gotten caught up in a zombie book series on Kindle and I've reading non-stop.
> 
> I'm confused about the color challenge for June. Is it a different color family per week and it doesn't matter whether the color is worn on eyes, lips, cheeks?


 The original thought was Bronze in any product you chose---eyes, lips, cheeks, nails---even clothing counts.  
  The rationale for that is the potential use of more products.  The unknown at this point is do we continue this for a 
  second week or move on to another color/theme.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Meddy!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sheer metallic eyes sounds AMAZING!!!  This was fun.  I was waiting to hear what everyone wanted to do----anther bronze week or [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]something else.  I think this goes until Monday.  If no one else chimes in I guess the decision is ours to make Sage.[/COLOR] :happydance:


  Amneri suggested peah/coral for the second week. I love peach and coral. I can debut Tropic Tonic and maybe something else. How do you feel about that Medgal?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Thanks Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Sounds good to me!!!  I love both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are we doing Monday to Monday or Monday to Sunday????


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds good to me!!!  I love both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Let's start Monday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Let's start Monday.


  You got it!!!!!  I'm in!  So from *Monday June 8 to Sunday June 14* we're wearing *PEACH/CORAL*  makeup.  To be clear you can select anything from this color family from your makeup stash---be it eyeshadow, eyeliner, blush, highlighter, lipstick---whatever.   These colors apply to NP and clothing too!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You got it!!!!!  I'm in!  So from *Monday June 8 to Sunday June 14* we're wearing *PEACH/CORAL*  makeup.  To be clear you can select anything from this color family from your makeup stash---be it eyeshadow, eyeliner, blush, highlighter, lipstick---whatever.   These colors apply to NP and clothing too!!![/COLOR]


  Looking forward to it!   I had such a hectic and also hot week (it was over 100 F today and yesterday - haaaaaate!) that my mu was pretty basic and I wore it basically the whole week - Pale Barley with a variation of brown, gold or turquoise liner, Chanel Sable Rose on the cheeks and for lipstick I either wore Thrills or Hellbound l/g. Sable Rose was a rediscovery - I remember getting it a few summers ago and then I forgot about it because I was kinda underwhelmed. Imagine my surprise when I tried it again it it's definitely no bronzer for me, but a perfectly nice bronzey-rose blush!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2015)

Totally forgot - meka would you share what You're reading? I recently started The Passage and an hooked!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I had such a hectic and also hot week (it was over 100 F today and yesterday - haaaaaate!) that my mu was pretty basic and I wore it basically the whole week - Pale Barley with a variation of brown, gold or turquoise liner, Chanel Sable Rose on the cheeks and for lipstick I either wore Thrills or Hellbound l/g. Sable Rose was a rediscovery - I remember getting it a few summers ago and then I forgot about it because I was kinda underwhelmed. Imagine my surprise when I tried it again it it's definitely no bronzer for me, but a perfectly nice bronzey-rose blush!


  Sounds like basic, but really very pretty looks Anneri!!!!  This was a weird week for me too.  It took me 3 days to unpack from a 7 day trip


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Honey I'm HOMEEEEEEE!!  I love the idea and starting today that's where I'll begin.  I was hoping you heeded my suggestion that you ladies pick the challenge since
> I was away.  I LOVE THIS IDEA!  I"M IN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm late but welcome back!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I bought some CT lipsticks and I really like them but you've probably tried them. And the rainbow balls are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very happy that you love Sunkissed! It's an amazing product! 


  I've been a bit absent in the last few days but they were filled with positive emotions and I'll have tons of happy memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a lot of fun yesterday at the summer ball in my university! I completed the challenge to wear more colour - and I didn't start with something subtle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post a picture tomorrow.



@Jaymuhlee congrats!! I hope you love the job!


  Edit: @Medgal07 I remember reading somewhere that you were asking me if Sunkissed is permanent but I didn't have time to reply - Yes, it is!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm late but welcome back!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yay---Maggie you're back.  I need to ask you about Guerlain Luna---is it # 4 or #7 that you once posted pics of?  I recently saw # 4 but hesitated because you were not 
   around.  I've missed you but my wallet has not.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay---Maggie you're back.  I need to ask you about Guerlain Luna---is it # 4 or #7 that you once posted pics of?  I recently saw # 4 but hesitated because you were not
> around.  *I've missed you **but my wallet has not.*







  Guerlain Luna? I've posted pictures of D&G Luna


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Guerlain Luna? I've posted pictures of D&G Luna


 Yes I meant D & G.  I had Guerlain on the brain because I ordered the summer bronzer today.  My bad!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Totally forgot - meka would you share what You're reading? I recently started The Passage and an hooked!


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds like basic, but really very pretty looks Anneri!!!!  This was a weird week for me too.  *It took me 3 days to unpack from a 7 day trip*


  Tell me about it! I took 3 out of the country trips between April and May and I feel so scattered!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've been so all over the place recently. I need to get my life lol. I'm hoping I can start this new challenge. My office has now started a new policy on what time we need to get in to work and I am sooooo not a morning person. So it's messing with my "Makeup and Me" time. *sigh* Hopefully I can drag my butt out of bed to be able to still have my makeup time and get to work on time. I don't know why this stupid new time policy applies to me. I don't leave work until 6:30 pm anyways!
> 
> I just got done reading this Mine Readers series by Lori Brighton which reminded me of the Divergent series. I'm now about to read the Maze Runner 4 books series!
> Tell me about it! I took 3 out of the country trips between April and May and I feel so scattered!


    Travel can be exhausting.  I used to travel for work constantly.  I kept an overnight bag packed at all times.  Now I just enjoy being at 
    home.  I guess when I did it a lot it was no big deal.  I can imagine how you feel Shars!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Travel can be exhausting.  I used to travel for work constantly.  I kept an overnight bag packed at all times.  Now I just enjoy being at
> home.  I guess when I did it a lot it was no big deal.  I can imagine how you feel Shars!!!


  It really can! At least the times I did travel weren't for work but that didn't make it any less exhausting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How was the wedding btw? I hope you and hubby had a good time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> It really can! At least the times I did travel weren't for work but that didn't make it any less exhausting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     The wedding was just beautiful, and we had a lovely time, thanks.   One down, two to go!!!  I'm glad we took a couple of days to our selves before and after the wedding.
    The next one is in September and the 3rd one is in October.  I hope that's it for a while.


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The wedding was just beautiful, and we had a lovely time, thanks.   One down, two to go!!!  I'm glad we took a couple of days to our selves before and after the wedding.
> The next one is in September and the 3rd one is in October.  I hope that's it for a while.


  Yay! I love when everything works out. I have a friend getting married in MD in October that I didn't quite plan for but I wouldn't miss it if I could take the time. She's one of my special friends. I'm hoping that's it for a while too. I swear left, right and centre my friends are all getting married and I'm here like... "So about this new TF lipstick!"


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay! I love when everything works out. I have a friend getting married in MD in October that I didn't quite plan for but I wouldn't miss it if I could take the time. She's one of my special friends. I'm hoping that's it for a while too.* I swear left, right and centre my friends are all getting married and I'm here like... "So about this new TF lipstick!" *






 YES!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay! I love when everything works out. I have a friend getting married in MD in October that I didn't quite plan for but I wouldn't miss it if I could take the time. She's one of my special friends. I'm hoping that's it for a while too. I swear left, right and centre my friends are all getting married and I'm here like... "So about this new TF lipstick!"


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've been so all over the place recently. I need to get my life lol. I'm hoping I can start this new challenge.* My office has now started a new policy on what time we need to get in to work and I am sooooo not a morning person. So it's messing with my "Makeup and Me" time. *sigh* Hopefully I can drag my butt out of bed to be able to still have my makeup time and get to work on time. I don't know why this stupid new time policy applies to me. I don't leave work until 6:30 pm anyways!*
> 
> I just got done reading this Mine Readers series by Lori Brighton which reminded me of the Divergent series. I'm now about to read the Maze Runner 4 books series!
> Tell me about it! I took 3 out of the country trips between April and May and I feel so scattered!


 I hear you Shars.  I'm less of a morning person now than I was years ago.  I used to get up at 4:30 AM to get to the track to run 3 miles everyday before work.  When  
   I'm reminded of those times, all I can say is_ WHAT WAS I THINKING. _ Now I cherish sleeping-in.......and _me_ time   Do what you can as far as the challenge goes.  
   I can't be creative when I'm rushed.  Last night I looked over my Makeup Inventory document to review the items that I need to reach for for the challenge.  Way too 
   much to remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'm horribly late for that but you go girl! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like what you did with the Armani Eye Tint Meniut-----I could never have been that creative---I love those BTW!!!  I'm hoping to be a wee bit creative (missing that 
particular gene) with Chanel Laurier Rose Stylo Eyeshadow----it's peachy rose gold and looks amazing w/a sheered out black e/s in the crease.

  I agree that copper & peach are first cousins so you're right on-challenge.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hear you Shars.  I'm less of a morning person now than I was years ago.  I used to get up at 4:30 AM to get to the track to run 3 miles everyday before work.  When
> I'm reminded of those times, all I can say is_ WHAT WAS I THINKING. _ Now I cherish sleeping-in.......and _me_ time   Do what you can as far as the challenge goes.
> I can't be creative when I'm rushed.  Last night I looked over my Makeup Inventory document to review the items that I need to reach for for the challenge.  Way too
> much to remember off the top of my head.


  I hear you! My sister, cousins and I used to wake up at 5 a.m. to go running as well. By 10 a.m. I would be falling asleep at my desk!! HA! Enjoy your sweet sleep for me and you!

  I was late today but still earlier than the time I would normally come in so I don't feel too bad. Makeup-wise I watched this youtuber last night (Jackie Aina) and she had two videos where she wore the most beautiful gunmetal coloured eyeshadows on her lid with nude lips. So I copied that today with a smokey transition in the crease and wore a coral Inglot blush (pigment city!) with NARS' Satin Lip Pencil in Torres del Paine. I grabbed my go-to CoverGirl Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze to warm up my perimeter and the middle shade from Sleek's Face Form contour palette for my highlight.

  Can't wait to see/read what every one else came up with for day one of "Peach/Coral Week".


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Are you really a wimp or are you just finding excuses to go makeup shopping online?* lol. Book one of the Mind Readers is free on the Kindle app so if you were interested, you can try book 1 of the series for free! That's how they got me haha.
> 
> I hear you! My sister, cousins and I used to wake up at 5 a.m. to go running as well. By 10 a.m. I would be falling asleep at my desk!! HA! Enjoy your sweet sleep for me and you!
> 
> ...







 I always had so much more energy when I ran.  I'm trying to ease back into it, in spite of my health challenges.  I think it would actually help some of them.
  I like the sounds of your look today.  I've been obsessed w/nude lips & recently purchased two MJ gel nudes *Anais* & *Moody Margot,* but today I'm on-challenge.

  I'm wearing Chanel e/s palette in *Tissé Vendome*---a copper for main lid, a deep grey-brown in the crease, intense apricot to transition and blend and a peach beige
  to highlight my brow.  I opted for Dior *Coral Cruise *blush and  Guerlain *Geneva* (coral-orange) lipstick topped w/Dior  Addict Fluid-stick* Pandore* (Bright Coral).  I'm 
  happy w/the look---it screams summer!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I always had so much more energy when I ran.  I'm trying to ease back into it, in spite of my health challenges.  I think it would actually help some of them.
> I like the sounds of your look today.  I've been obsessed w/nude lips & recently purchased two MJ gel nudes *Anais* & *Moody Margot,* but today I'm on-challenge.
> 
> I'm wearing Chanel e/s palette in *Tissé Vendome*---a copper for main lid, a deep grey-brown in the crease, intense apricot to transition and blend and a peach beige
> ...


  I prefer to exercise on the evenings. I usually dance 2-3 times a week but we've been on break for a while. I'm going to start back some hill training from tomorrow (fingers crossed). I felt like I rested better when I did an activity. My body was tired but in a good way so rest came easily. 

  I'm still yet to pick up any of the MJ lippies.... can you believe it? I think it's because I want too many haha. Oooh I like the sound of your look. Tisse Vendome always reminds me of such happy Paris memories at Place Vendome. I need to look into acquiring some of these Dior and Chanel blushes you always rave about. I'm just afraid of falling haha. I hope you took pics of your look to draw inspiration from later. I'm hoping to do more of that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I prefer to exercise on the evenings.* I usually dance 2-3 times a week *but we've been on break for a while. I'm going to start back some hill training from tomorrow (fingers crossed). I felt like I rested better when I did an activity. My body was tired but in a good way so rest came easily.
> 
> I'm still yet to pick up any of the MJ lippies.... can you believe it? I think it's because I want too many haha. Oooh I like the sound of your look. Tisse Vendome always reminds me of such happy Paris memories at Place Vendome. I need to look into acquiring some of these Dior and Chanel blushes you always rave about. I'm just afraid of falling haha. I hope you took pics of your look to draw inspiration from later. I'm hoping to do more of that.


    Now that's awesome.  Moving and having fun via dance in one's mind feels less like working out!!!

   I did not bother to take a pic of the look.  I should do that but I suck at it, and quite often have to take multiple pics just to yield one good one.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Now that's awesome.  Moving and having fun via dance in one's mind feels less like working out!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I did not bother to take a pic of the look.  I should do that but I suck at it, and quite often have to take multiple pics *just to yield one good one*.[/COLOR]:sigh:


  Doubtful, gorgeous lol Must be camera error


----------



## meka72 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey ladies! I promised myself that I would post the makeup that I intend to wear this week. I need to apply a matte primer more liberally because I was shining like new money, today.   Eye primer: Nars eye primer Eyeshadow: TF Golden Peach (lid); Mac Brown Script (crease and blended slightly upward) Eyeliner: Stila Stay All Day in black (upper lid) Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Ginger and Carmel (mixed together and applied under-eye) Powder: Becca Loose Finishing Powder in Nutmeg (too dark but looks okay with a light application) Bronzer: LM Ritual Bronzer Highlighter: Mac Freshen Up powder Blush: Mac Hipness Lipstick: Givenchy Le Rouge in 205  As usual, no time for mascara and it would have really finished my look. Welp!  I'm wearing coral nail polish on my toes (China Glaze Surfin with Boys) and just applied Sinful Colors Energetic Red (which is coral despite the name) to my fingernails.  I hope you ladies have a good week!


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I hope you ladies have a good week!


  I had to go back to my EL Double Wear today. I don't have the patience for the constant blotting at the moment.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I hope you ladies have a good week!


   Way to go Meka!!!  How did Ritual work out for you?  I'm stealing your look w/TF Golden Peach because I have 
     yet to use it!!!!  I hope you have a good & makeup filled week!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 8, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I promised myself that I would post the makeup that I intend to wear this week. I need to apply a matte primer more liberally because I was shining like new money, today.   Eye primer: Nars eye primer Eyeshadow: TF Golden Peach (lid); Mac Brown Script (crease and blended slightly upward) Eyeliner: Stila Stay All Day in black (upper lid) Concealer: Nars creamy concealer in Ginger and Carmel (mixed together and applied under-eye) Powder: Becca Loose Finishing Powder in Nutmeg (too dark but looks okay with a light application) Bronzer: LM Ritual Bronzer Highlighter: Mac Freshen Up powder Blush: Mac Hipness Lipstick: Givenchy Le Rouge in 205  As usual, no time for mascara and it would have really finished my look. Welp!  I'm wearing coral nail polish on my toes (China Glaze Surfin with Boys) and just applied *Sinful Colors Energetic Red* (which is coral despite the name) to my fingernails.  I hope you ladies have a good week!


  I love Energetic Red!  I only managed to wear WnW What's Up, Doc on my lips today. It is a pinky coral shade. I plan to wear coral blush tomorrow, since I am hankering for a nude lip. I want to wear KvD L'Ecoles de Femme (sp?) this week as well as one of the Sephora liquid shades I have yet to wear that is coral.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 9, 2015)

Today's FOTD:  FACE: ELDW, 6W1 Rich Ginger (old formula) + 1 drop of 6N1 Truffle (new formula) - I got baked over the weekend and needed it a bit darker EL Double Matte powder, Deep LA Girl HD concealer, Chestnut on hyperpigmentation, Fawn under eyes City Colors contour palette, contour shade only Milani flower blush, coral shade form 2014  EYES: WnW Fergie primer Morphe Brush eye palette, 35T (Taupe/neutral shades - all of them are actually dark / pigmented enough for me to use!) NYX Slide on eye pencil, Jet Black, upper lash line, Rimmel ScandalEyes kohl pencil, Turquoise, on lower lash line NYX lash primer (Big Loud?) Rimmel London Glam'Eyes mascara, Extreme Black  LIPS: NYX Prune Liner WnW MegaLast l/s, Sandstone this combo picks up the coral in my cheeks but is not so over the top to be a bold lip on its own, and it's not-quite-nude


----------



## Anneri (Jun 9, 2015)

Still playing with my new sephora goodies - so everything turned out a bit different than I planned! I used Earthly MES on my eyes and planned to use the yellow Sephora waterproof liner on the lower lashline, but my skin tone clashes with it - have to experiment further.  Also used Clinique Peach Pop and Cut a Caper to stay on theme.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *Also used Clinique Peach Pop and Cut a Caper to stay on theme. *






 Looking forward to hearing more about the yellow liner once you've had a chance to experiment further.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

I stayed on theme with Tom Ford Golden Peach e/s duo and Guerlain Peach Boy blush duo.



I did some banking today and got nice compliments from the tellers
on my makeup.  I'm always surprised when that happens because everybody has on makeup-----like it's not an anomaly.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 9, 2015)

@Shars, I've been producing oil like crazy lately. I have oil pulling in the corners of my nose. It ain't cute looking like an oil slick (with red lipstick on).  I'm sure it is because I'm dehydrated.   @Medgal, I *think* I like LM Ritual bronzer. Despite swirling it on my face like I know what I'm doing, I actually don't know what I'm doing. Lol. It looks nice with the Mac Freshen Up and Hipness blush though.   @Sagehen, I am not a fan of coral shades on me and was surprised at how much I liked Energetic Red. Do you use WnW nail polishes, the $1.99 polishes? Those are the BEST polishes for me. Those polishes last me at least 5 days with no chipping and slight tip wear. I havent used the $.99 polishes though.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah but not everybody applies their makeup in a complimentary way.   How did you like Golden Peach?   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I stayed on theme with Tom Ford Golden Peach e/s duo and Guerlain Peach Boy blush duo.[/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I did some banking today and got nice compliments from the tellers[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]on my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]makeup.  I'm always surprised when that happens because everybody has on makeup-----like it's not an anomaly.[/COLOR]


----------



## meka72 (Jun 9, 2015)

I know we aren't the same skintone but I've been wanting Peach Pop for awhile. How do you like it?  There are several sites that will send you a list of free or deeply discounted e-books available on or across the different e-reader platforms. BookBub emails you daily lists and that's how Ive gone from one kindle book (about the big "O") to about 30 titles.   





Anneri said:


> Still playing with my new sephora goodies - so everything turned out a bit different than I planned! I used Earthly MES on my eyes and planned to use the yellow Sephora waterproof liner on the lower lashline, but my skin tone clashes with it - have to experiment further.  Also used Clinique Peach Pop and Cut a Caper to stay on theme.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

meka72 said:


> How did you like Golden Peach?






I loved it!  I'm wearing it again tomorrow!!!!  I paired it w/ one of my TF quads---Golden Mink and it was really nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

meka72 said:


> @Sagehen, I am not a fan of coral shades on me and was surprised at how much I liked Energetic Red. Do you use WnW nail polishes, the $1.99 polishes? Those are the BEST polishes for me. Those polishes last me at least 5 days with no chipping and slight tip wear. I havent used the $.99 polishes though.


    Oh that's great Meka.  The more you do it I think the more confident you'll feel about it.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 9, 2015)

You're probably right Meddy. I might start getting up early (and getting up out of bed instead of laying there) so I can take my time with makeup application. I'm usually running late and have no idea what it looks like (or my wardrobe) when I get to work.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

meka72 said:


> You're probably right Meddy. I might start getting up early (and getting up out of bed instead of laying there) so I can take my time with makeup application. I'm usually running late and have no idea what it looks like (or my wardrobe) when I get to work.


 I get it though Meka---the struggle is real!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 9, 2015)

meka72 said:


> @Sagehen, I am not a fan of coral shades on me and was surprised at how much I liked Energetic Red. Do you use WnW nail polishes, the $1.99 polishes? Those are the BEST polishes for me. Those polishes last me at least 5 days with no chipping and slight tip wear. I havent used the $.99 polishes though.


  So have I and now I'm having a mini break out crisis on the right side of my jaw line. Nothing too serious but it's annoying. I think I'm dehydrated as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> So have I and now I'm having a mini break out crisis on the right side of my jaw line. Nothing too serious but it's annoying. I think I'm dehydrated as well.


  I'm sitting here drinking my last 20oz bottle of water for the night---it's part of my bedtime ritual.  Here's what I've noticed within the  last month or so----when I exfoliate 
   on and around my nose, oil production in that area increases---that's the only time it happens,  When I avoid that area oil production is much less.  Hot weather is the 
   typical culprit in the production of sebum/skin oil.


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm sitting here drinking my last 20oz bottle of water for the night---it's part of my bedtime ritual.  Here's what I've noticed within the  last month or so----when I exfoliate
> on and around my nose, oil production in that area increases---that's the only time it happens,  When I avoid that area oil production is much less.  Hot weather is the
> typical culprit in the production of sebum/skin oil.


  I really need to drink more water. Problem is, I hate water other than cold water but I know it's not good for your body *sigh* I need to monitor re exfoliating too. And you know I have hot weather year round so I'm always trying to find the perfect foundation * double sigh*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> I really need to drink more water. Problem is, I hate water other than cold water but I know it's not good for your body *sigh* I need to monitor re exfoliating too. And you know I have hot weather year round so I'm always trying to find the perfect foundation * double sigh*


    Maybe you can flavor your water w/citrus.  I hate it too but I get sick when I allow myself to get dehydrated so I treat it as though it were medicinal and I can't skip a dose!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Okay so since we'r nearing the end of the week, we need to decide on a color for next week, starting on Monday.  Do you want *PINK* or *GREEN*????  Can we have a show of hands?  Just kidding.   Please pick one.  If neither appeal to you at this time, please offer an alternative that we can all vote on.


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so since we'r nearing the end of the week, we need to decide on a color for next week, starting on Monday.  Do you want *PINK* or *GREEN*????  Can we have a show of hands?  Just kidding.   Please pick one.  If neither appeal to you at this time, please offer an alternative that we can all vote on.


  Hmmmm. Pink would be lips or blush. Green would just be eyes - well for work, that is. Not sure our firm is ready for my green lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll vote pink - it's probably more versatile for now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's a good way to think about it - as a medicine. It does the body good after all. I have a friend that places a cinnamon stick in hers and I quite liked the taste of that. I may try that and see if that works as well.
> 
> Hmmmm. Pink would be lips or blush. Green would just be eyes - well for work, that is. Not sure our firm is ready for my green lipstick
> 
> ...






I don't think I could pull off green lips on a _good_ day!!!  Remember, the color also applies to nails and clothing.


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't think I could pull off green lips on a _good_ day!!!  Remember, the color also applies to nails and clothing.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pink!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

meka72 said:


> *Pink!*


   I'm thinking *Pink* too Meka!!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 11, 2015)

If pink also includes shades like violet and orchid I'm in!

  Meka, thanks for all the great  book recs! And I haven't gotten back to you on the topic of the Clinique Cheek Pops - sorry about that. I love the two I have and think they're great - really silky but pressed quite hard as well, so no kicking up powder from a blush that crumbles beneath your brush! Go for them if you like the colour - they're great quality for the price.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *If pink also includes shades like violet and orchid I'm in!*
> 
> Meka, thanks for all the great  book recs! And I haven't gotten back to you on the topic of the Clinique Cheek Pops - sorry about that. I love the two I have and think they're great - really silky but pressed quite hard as well, so no kicking up powder from a blush that crumbles beneath your brush! Go for them if you like the colour - they're great quality for the price.


   YES, YES, YES!!!!!  I was thinking about that in the shower last night, but forgot to mention it.  We should always include related colors don't you think????  That way 
  we're using even more product!!!!  

  I'm watching TV and David Duchovny walked out in a *PINK* shirt.  I think it's a sign!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 11, 2015)

I guess pink it is...I was coming here to vote for green lol. I respect democracy and I just picked up a new bright pink J.Cat wonder paint, so I am all set!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I guess pink it is...I was coming here to vote for green lol. I respect democracy and I just picked up a new bright pink J.Cat wonder paint, so I am all set!


  Let's do green the week after! Or green/blue!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I guess pink it is...I was coming here to vote for green lol.* I respect democracy and I just picked up a new bright pink* J.Cat wonder paint, so I am all set!






You're easy to convince Sage!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Let's do green the week after! Or green/blue!


    That's fair!!!!!  Green and everything related---aqua, etc?????


----------



## sagehen (Jun 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Let's do green the week after! Or green/blue!


 Works for me!   





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]You're easy to convince Sage!!![/COLOR]


 Well y'all drive a hard bargain lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's fair!!!!!  Green and everything related---aqua, etc?????[/COLOR]:happydance:


 YES to green, aqua, alluhdat! I promise to rock the shade on my lips too if I EVER get my OCC order. Cosplay is made for this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> YES to green, aqua, alluhdat! I promise to rock the shade on my lips too if *I EVER get my OCC order. Cosplay is made for this.*


  Hopefully you'll have your order by then Sage.  I had to look up ( occ Cosplay) because I had never heard of it.  
_*   Gorgeous*_ color but I doubt I could pull it off.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hopefully you'll have your order by then Sage.  I had to look up ( [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]occ Cosplay[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]) because I had never heard of it.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_*   Gorgeous*_ color but I doubt I[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] could pull it off.[/COLOR]


 That's funny because I think if anyone could it would be you. You have the polished nude face down pat. I could see you doing that, fierce sculpted brows and lots of mascara or falsies and BAM - Cosplay, with a very clean line around the lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> That's funny because I think if anyone could it would be you. You have the polished nude face down pat. I could see you doing that, fierce sculpted brows and lots of mascara or falsies and BAM - Cosplay, with a very clean line around the lips.


 Thanks for the vote of confidence Sage but I'm a chicken!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Let's do green the week after! Or green/blue!


  Yeah, that sounds good. I was going to vote for green and aqua type shades but I've been wearing sooo much green lol. It's my favourite colour lol.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 11, 2015)

BTW, if anyone's looking for an awesome coral shadow- Armani makes a fabulous solo coral shadow. It's #23 (IIRC, too lazy to go grab it).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yeah, that sounds good. I was going to vote for green and aqua type shades but I've been wearing sooo much green lol. It's my favourite colour lol.


 I'm wearing TF Emerald Lust e/s palette today & I'll gladly wear it again Green Week.  I have on peach Nails Inc NP, Chanel Malice Blush and MAC Style Surge lipstick....a very colorful day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> BTW, if anyone's looking for an awesome coral shadow- Armani makes a fabulous solo coral shadow. It's #23 (IIRC, too lazy to go grab it).


    You temptress !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Checking it out now----doesn't hurt to just look!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> If pink also includes shades like violet and orchid I'm in!
> 
> Meka, thanks for all the great  book recs! And I haven't gotten back to you on the topic of the Clinique Cheek Pops - sorry about that. I love the two I have and think they're great - really silky but pressed quite hard as well, so no kicking up powder from a blush that crumbles beneath your brush! Go for them if you like the colour - they're great quality for the price.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You temptress !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Whoops, #23.

  Lovely review from our own Sara, that made me keep thinking about the color!

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/04/wearing-coral-on-eyes-giorgio-armani.html


----------



## sagehen (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yeah, that sounds good. I was going to vote for green and aqua type shades but I've been wearing sooo much green lol. It's my favourite colour lol.


  Yay for another green vote! I was not alone lol!    You just reminded me that I need to break out Cola Pop. I grabbed one during all the hype and have not used it. Mildly embarrassed...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Whoops, #23.
> 
> Lovely review from our own Sara, that made me keep thinking about the color!
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/04/wearing-coral-on-eyes-giorgio-armani.html


    LOVE that on her!!!!!  Thought you'd just rub it in a little more huh?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> You just reminded me that* I need to break out Cola Pop. I grabbed one during all the hype and have not used it. Mildly embarrassed...*






Don't be Sage.  I used it one time but I have so many new ites that I've not yet used---embarrassed?  I should be flogged in the public square!

​    Did you ladies order anything from MAC w/the $10 off $50 spent promotion?  They even let you select a sample from that awful new web site!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I wore it once.  Nice color but I wasn't wowed by it.   I think it  was a case of product overload.[/COLOR]     :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Don't be Sage.  I used it one time but I have so many new ites that I've not yet used---embarrassed?  I should be flogged in the public square![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]​    Did you ladies order anything from MAC w/the $10 off $50 spent promotion?  They even let you select a sample from that awful new web site!!![/COLOR]


  I had three pigments on my wishlist so I picked those up and I keep hearing about samples but I didn't see that screen. Sucky website. And why did they send my husband the email and not me? IJS. MAC must know that irritates me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I had three pigments on my wishlist so I picked those up and I keep hearing about samples but I didn't see that screen. Sucky website. And why did they send my husband the email and not me? IJS. MAC must know that irritates me.






They ratted you out Sage!  It must somehow be in your profile/stored info---how would they know it otherwise.  The site is much too cluttered---sensory overload!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]They ratted you out Sage!  It must somehow be in your profile/stored info---how would they know it otherwise.  The site is much too cluttered---sensory overload!!![/COLOR]hboy:


  No I mean they sent him the $10 off email. Why? Don't think I didn't lig into his account and use it. I tried to check the settings in my account...it was too frustrating.


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You temptress !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Girl it's a generic code. I think you can use it more than once too. The samples were on the right side of the screen on the same level as your cart items. Maybe you would have had to scroll to the right to see it. I saw one or two other specktrettes say they didn't see them either. I didn't see them at first but found them on the right-hand side.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Go Meddy! Sounds gorgeous. I'm trying to ignore Emerald Lust since I have my eyes on CT's Rebel palette! I can't promise, though, that if I see EL in a CCO that I won't grab it haha.
> 
> *We all know you can't just look! *
> 
> ...


 Oh I need to look at something other than baby shower, couple's shower and bridal shower gifts!!  That's what I've been ordering lately---so over it.  I don't care if I 
  never see another Monique Lhuillier Waterford Opulence 5-Piece Place Setting again!!!  Oye----just let me browse some makeup!!!!  It's so much easier!!!!!

 Yes you can use the code more than once.  I think it's effective until June 22.   Appears MAC is trying to recoup a revenue short-fall.  I was stunned that they also  
 offered a choice of 3 samples.  Of course I picked the mascara---love that stuff for my lower lashes!!!  I hate the web site redesign!!  It feels too busy & cluttered.


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I need to look at something other than baby shower, couple's shower and bridal shower gifts!!  That's what I've been ordering lately---so over it.  I don't care if I
> never see another Monique Lhuillier Waterford Opulence 5-Piece Place Setting again!!!  Oye----just let me browse some makeup!!!!  It's so much easier!!!!!
> 
> Yes you can use the code more than once.  I think it's effective until June 22.   Appears MAC is trying to recoup a revenue short-fall.  I was stunned that they also
> offered a choice of 3 samples.  Of course I picked the mascara---love that stuff for my lower lashes!!!  I hate the web site redesign!!  It feels too busy & cluttered.


  LOL! It's okay. You're allowed. We all have our vices. My makeup ain't hurt'in nobody! lol

  I think they're trying to recoup shortfall too. I have NEVER seen MAC offer a discount. I think they've done $10 off codes before to attendees at tradeshows but never anything this high or for such a long period. It's like getting 20% off! I have about 4 of those mini mascaras and have never used them on myself lol. I hardly coat my bottom lashes though... The mascara always transfers to my under-eye area for some reason


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I need to look at something other than baby shower, couple's shower and bridal shower gifts!!  That's what I've been ordering lately---so over it.  I don't care if I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  never see another Monique [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Lhuillier Waterford Opulence 5-Piece Place Setting again!!!  Oye----just let me browse some makeup!!!!  It's so much easier!!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Yes you can use the code more than once.  I think it's effective until June 22.   Appears MAC is trying to recoup a revenue short-fall.  I was stunned that they also  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] offered a choice of 3 samples.  Of course I picked the mascara---love that stuff for my lower lashes!!!  I hate the web site redesign!!  It feels too busy & cluttered.[/COLOR]


  Samples, too? Well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Well.


    Yes!  Who knew


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> *LOL! It's okay. You're allowed. We all have our vices. My makeup ain't hurt'in nobody! lol*
> 
> I think they're trying to recoup shortfall too. *I have NEVER seen MAC offer a discount*. I think they've done $10 off codes before to attendees at tradeshows but never anything this high or for such a long period. It's like getting 20% off! I have about 4 of those mini mascaras and have never used them on myself lol. I hardly coat my bottom lashes though... The mascara always transfers to my under-eye area for some reason







Someone ' in the know' says, "last time mac did that was after the crash of 2008 lol"  I think MAC relied on a sales & marketing strategy that tired loyal customers and several left the fold.  I mean who wants to stand in line amongst hundreds of desperate makeup addicts all vying to get an inventory of 10 items.





I prefer to go where I can spend my money pleasantly and w/ease---oh & quality products too!!!  Try applying mascara to your lower lashes, last and pull the wand upward and out when you apply it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2015)

It's true. 2008 was the last time. I'm thinking of getting brushes. I'm b over here giddy! And y'all trying to talk sense to me in the tom ford thread. *SMH*


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Someone ' in the know' says, "last time mac did that was after the crash of 2008 lol"  I think MAC relied on a sales & marketing strategy that tired loyal customers and several left the fold.  I mean who wants to stand in line amongst hundreds of desperate makeup addicts all vying to get an inventory of 10 items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I can imagine. I know people like the hype of LE collections and running to the store and tracking them down but it's only fun and games if you have a realistic chance of MAC sending out enough stock. *They've created a false hype that has turned off even the like of me who's a sucker for pretty packaging. It got so bad that people were buying not because they wanted an item, but to boast that they got it plus 5 backups*. That then gave way to the ebay sharks who bought up everything to sell at ridiculous prices to person who missed out.... it's ridiculous!
> 
> I will try that mascara trick!


 Oh yes---I had forgotten that other really ugly side of it----nope---don't miss that one bit!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 12, 2015)

Please let me know you like it, Sage! I have run out of room for makeup storage with my current setup but I'm going to switch some things up this weekend to get more space.   





sagehen said:


> Yay for another green vote! I was not alone lol! You just reminded me that I need to break out Cola Pop. I grabbed one during all the hype and have not used it. Mildly embarrassed...


----------



## meka72 (Jun 12, 2015)

I still haven't worn that D&G raspberry blush that I purchased from Sephora during Chic Week. Maybe I'll wear it next week, that way I could wear a new and pink-ish item.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I wore it once.  Nice color but I wasn't wowed by it.   I think it  was a case of product overload.[/COLOR]     :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Don't be Sage.  I used it one time but I have so many new ites that I've not yet used---embarrassed?  I should be flogged in the public square![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]​    Did you ladies order anything from MAC w/the $10 off $50 spent promotion?  They even let you select a sample from that awful new web site!!![/COLOR]


----------



## meka72 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm with you Medgal! I preorder my Mac items because I'm not stalking the Mac website. The one and only time that I stalked was for the Mac-RiRi fall collection and I was unsuccessful. If it is a Mac only collection, I might pick up an item later in the launch day though.  I know many people like the rush that comes with stalking items and the camaraderie that this site has during stalking parties. I'm too old and My iron is too low for that. I need my sleep. Lol.   





Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Someone ' in the know' says,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]"last time mac did that was after the crash of 2008 lol"  I think MAC relied on a sales & marketing strategy that tired loyal customers and several left the fold.  I mean who wants to stand in line amongst hundreds of desperate makeup addicts all vying to get an inventory of 10 items.[/COLOR] :shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]prefer to go where I can spend my money pleasantly and w/ease---oh & quality products too!!!  Try applying mascara to your lower lashes, last and pull the wand upward and out when you apply it.[/COLOR]


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I'm with you Medgal! I preorder my Mac items because I'm not stalking the Mac website. The one and only time that I stalked was for the Mac-RiRi fall collection and I was unsuccessful. If it is a Mac only collection, I might pick up an item later in the launch day though.  I know many people like the rush that comes with stalking items and the camaraderie that this site has during stalking parties. I'm too old and My iron is too low for that. I need my sleep. Lol.


   Lol! I love my sleep


----------



## sagehen (Jun 13, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I'm with you Medgal! I preorder my Mac items because I'm not stalking the Mac website. The one and only time that I stalked was for the Mac-RiRi fall collection and I was unsuccessful. If it is a Mac only collection, I might pick up an item later in the launch day though.  I know many people like the rush that comes with stalking items and the camaraderie that this site has during stalking parties. *I'm too old and My iron is too low for that. I need my sleep*. Lol.


 This made me laugh when I read it last night and I have been giggling about it since I woke up. I feel this way about most things requiring a ridiculous amount of energy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I know many people like the rush that comes with stalking items and the camaraderie that this site has during stalking parties. I'm too old and My iron is too low for that.* I need my sleep. Lol.*







I haven't worked outside of my home in 15 years---you'd think in this amount of time I would have learned to sleep in



Even the DOG sleeps in, and I get up like I'm getting ready for my 9-5!!  Getting up early my entire work-life was a curse because I can't turn it off.


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I know many people like the rush that comes with stalking items and the camaraderie that this site has during stalking parties. I'm too old and My iron is too low for that. *I need my sleep. Lol.*


  LOL! I hear you! And the whole "maybe I can lie down for 5 minutes, but what if I do and it launches and sells out in those 5 minutes?" No bueno! A collection recently, one of the ladies went to have a shower and by the time she got back it had launched and what she wanted had sold out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! I hear you! And the whole "maybe I can lie down for 5 minutes, but what if I do and it launches and sells out in those 5 minutes?" No bueno! A collection recently, one of the ladies went to have a shower and by the time she got back it had launched and what she wanted had sold out!


   You see that's just a bit much.  It really doesn't need to be that way!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> LOVE that on her!!!!!  Thought you'd just rub it in a little more huh?


 
  Nah, just trying to be, uh, "helpful". #ReverseEnabling


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You see that's just a bit much.  It really doesn't need to be that way!!!


  At ALL!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

So, is it settled?

  When does Green week start?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> At ALL!


    Maybe with their current revenue short-fall MAC will come to the realization that, that particular strategy has run 
   its course---time for a new one that considers the customer as much as the bottom line.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Maybe with their current revenue short-fall MAC will come to the realization that, that particular strategy has run
> its course---time for a new one that considers the customer as much as the bottom line.


 
  Perhaps MAC should look at other brands under the Lauder umbrella that have succeeded despite much higher price points because they listen to the customer and have been bringing back prior LE items as permanent offerings *cough*TomFord*cough*.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, is it settled?
> 
> When does Green week start?


   Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK*

 Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28 is  *GREEN WEEK*


The weekly theme color includes makeup, nail polish, clothing and if you're so inclined, your hair!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Perhaps MAC should look at other brands under the Lauder umbrella that have succeeded despite much higher price points because they listen to the customer and have been *bringing back prior LE items as permanent offerings *cough*TomFord*cough*.*






 PREACH!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Maybe with their current revenue short-fall MAC will come to the realization that, that particular strategy has run
> its course---time for a new one that considers the customer as much as the bottom line.


  One could only hope. They do have really, really good products. Just a terribly business style as of late.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK*
> 
> Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28 is  *GREEN WEEK*
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you!

  Hmm, I didn't quite get it right this week, but I did carry a pink bag 2 of 7 days, wore pink shoes one day, pink eyeshadow 1 day, pink lipstick one day....

  I'll be better for green week!

  Hair wouldn't quite work out well in my conservative workplace!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

@*mkoparanova,*You're a bad influence_---_-Last week I ordered MAC Fluidline, Looking Good and today I ordered EL's Nude Pearl because I LOVE rose gold---and it was 10%---and I used a Nordies Note----and Ebates was 6% cash back.  How could I not!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I haven't worked outside of my home in 15 years---you'd think in this amount of time I would have learned to sleep in[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]Even the DOG sleeps in, and I get up like I'm getting ready for my 9-5!! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Getting up early my entire work-life was a curse because I can't turn it off.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] :sigh:


  I'm conditioned to waking up at five/ six am :-/


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm conditioned to waking up at five/ six am :-/


  Teach me!! I'm the girl with 3 alarms who unconsciously turns each of them off and goes back to sleep!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm conditioned to waking up at five/ six am :-/


    I used to get up at 4:45 AM to run at 5 AM.   Slept in on Sat & Sun to 7AM.  My hubs can sleep until 2PM
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I feel like i'm wasting the day away if I stay in bed.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

Can I put in an early vote for the next color? I'd love to see purple week!

  BTW, totally nabbing polishes for green week as I type this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> *Can I put in an early vote for the next color? I'd love to see purple week!*
> 
> BTW, totally nabbing polishes for green week as I type this.


   Absolutely!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Teach me!! I'm the girl with 3 alarms who unconsciously turns each of them off and goes back to sleep!


   Lol! I hate the sound of the alarm.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I used to get up at 4:45 AM to run at 5 AM.   Slept in on Sat & Sun to 7AM.  My hubs can sleep until 2PM:shock: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I feel like i'm wasting the day away if I stay in bed.[/COLOR]


  2pm wow Sounds great lol


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I used to get up at 4:45 AM to run at 5 AM.   Slept in on Sat & Sun to 7AM.  My hubs can sleep until 2PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your husband is my kind of people! lol. That said, if I had my way, I wouldn't go to bed 'til 7am. I am sooo a night owl!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sounds great lol


    Too hard for me to do!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 13, 2015)

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]





starletta8 said:


> Can I put in an early vote for the next color? I'd love to see purple week!  BTW, totally nabbing polishes for green week as I type this.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Absolutely!!!!   [/COLOR]


  Will *purple* week be June 29-July 5?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Your husband is my kind of people! lol. That said, if I had my way, I wouldn't go to bed 'til 7am. *I am sooo a night owl!*






OMG---me too!  I try to go by 3AM.  I've stayed up later and probably would most nights but the dog starts giving me the look---she wants to go to bed.  
       She'll get under my computer desk and put her little head on my foot and I start to feel bad.  So annoying that I'm a slave to a  4 lb fur ball!  My issue is that even 
       though I stay up late, I still get up relatively early----that's not good and eventually catches up with me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Will *purple* week be* June 29-July 5*?


 Yes Miss Sage.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Teach me!! I'm the girl with 3 alarms who unconsciously turns each of them off and goes back to sleep!


 
  You're like me.  You're probably wired to be a mid-day or night person.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nevermind, I'm stupid and off a week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> *Nevermind, I'm stupid and off a week.*


    Nevermind to Purple Week?????  We're flexible around here----do you want a different undesignated week for purple?


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh, no, purple week is great!

  I was just off a week- I thought we were _currently_ in pink week and was lamenting that I'd largely failed. Reading comprehension fail!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Oh, no, purple week is great!
> 
> I was just off a week- I thought we were _currently_ in pink week and was lamenting that I'd largely failed. Reading comprehension fail!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 15, 2015)

First look for PINK week! It's not really a pink look, but I woke up today and knew I'd want an aqua/purple eye look, so I did that. (I won't leave the house today, and it feels a bit strange right now sitting here in old linen trousers and a very old shirt, hair in a bun, but a lot of makeup on my face!)

  FACE:
  Skinceuticals Mineral Radiance UV Defense (which is slightly tinted so I use it as a base)
  MAC Mineralize Loose Powder
  Bourjois concealer for under eyes, BareMineral concealer for everything else
  Nars Translucent Powder
  MAC At Dusk blush (soft pink! Hah!)

  EYES:
  Chanel Jade Shore all over the lid
  MAC Memorabilia as a transition shade
  MAC Shadowy Lady in the crease
  MAC Orb to highlight
  MAC Heirloom Eye kohl on lower lashline, Sephora waterproof pencil in Black Lace on upper
  L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara

  LIPS:
  Nars Rikugien (pink - somehow.)


----------



## meka72 (Jun 15, 2015)

Good morning ladies! The weekend flew by   I'm loving my makeup today! This is what I'm wearing and will likely wear for the rest of the week:  Primer: MUFE #4 caramel primer Concealer: Nars creamy concealer carmel (under eyes) & amande (dark spots) Foundation: MUFE pro-finish #174 Highlighter: Becca SSP in Opal (powder) Blush: D&G blush in Raspberry Lipstick: Chanel matte lipstick in La Romanesque Eye primer: Nars smudgeproof base Eyeshadow: Mac brown script in crease, Mac limit to brow & Chanel Laurier Rose to lid  Eyeliner: KVD liner in trooper Mascara: Jordana volumizing mascara (yay!) Brows: nothing because I was running late


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Have a good week!


 Love, love, love your selections Meka.  I'm OBSESSED w/Laurier Rose---Chanel did a great job with that one!!!!
  I hope you have a good week too---rocking this look!!!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> You're like me.  You're probably wired to be a mid-day or night person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL @ you being a slave to your dog! At least you can take a nap during the day if you don't have a hectic day. I can't (read shouldn't) take a nap at my desk lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish I could nap---sadly I can't.  It's an art, a skill that I don't have----I was only in kindergarten for a week---got 
   kicked out, but I couldn't nap there either!!!  If I'm asleep in the afternoon it's because I'm ill.  My sister on the 
   other hand will stop mid-conversation to announce that she needs a nap--and off she goes!!!


​   Today I'm wearing a dark brown smokey eye, compliments of my Dior *Cuir Cannage* e/s palette, Chanel *Pink*
*   Explosion *blush, EL *Modern **Mercury* highlighter and Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense *Virevoltante* 
   (Raspberry pink) 158 and Dior *Plaza* (Rosy Hot Pink) 579 nail polish.


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wish I could nap---sadly I can't.  *It's an art, a skill that I don't have----I was only in kindergarten for a week---got *
> *   kicked out, but I **couldn't nap there either!!! * If I'm asleep in the afternoon it's because I'm ill.  My sister on the
> other hand will stop mid-conversation to announce that she needs a nap--and off she goes!!!
> 
> ...


  How on earth did you get kicked out of kindergarten? LOL! I could never nap as a kid either but developed the skill later in life. Most of the time I'm running on too little sleep so couple that with too heavy a lunch and my eyelids will droop.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> How on earth did you get kicked out of kindergarten? LOL! I could never nap as a kid either but developed the skill later in life. Most of the time I'm running on too little sleep so couple that with too heavy a lunch and my eyelids will droop.


   I was terminated because I could read, write & spell----very well.  It was pretty traumatic for me---I liked the coconut cookies that we had a snack time in 
   Kindergarten---didn't get that in 1st grade. 





  As an adult I was type A personality and always looking a what needed to be done next----not nap.  I'm still that way.  It's a curse


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was terminated because I could read, write & spell----very well.  It was pretty traumatic for me---I liked the coconut cookies that we had a snack time in
> Kindergarten---didn't get that in 1st grade.
> 
> 
> ...


  What? So did they just recommend that you go up a grade or did they say, she's making the others look bad? It's just kindergarten though. You can be above your grade but you still need the socialisation... and the coconut cookies lol

  Your type A is what I'm like at night. Looking for everything to do except going to bed. Then I pay for it in the morning and swear I would go to bed earlier lol.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I wish I could nap---sadly I can't.  It's an art, a skill that I don't have----I was only in kindergarten for a week---got[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   kicked out, but I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]couldn't nap there either!!!  If I'm asleep in the afternoon it's because I'm ill.  My sister on the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   other hand will stop mid-conversation to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]announce that she needs a nap--and off she goes


  I must be your long-lost sister too, because this is what happens to me often lol. 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was terminated because I could read, write & spell----very well.  It was pretty traumatic for me---I liked the coconut cookies that we had a snack time in[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Kindergarten---didn't [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]get that in 1st grade.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]hboy: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] As an adult I was type A personality and always looking a what needed to be done next----not nap.  I'm still that way.  It's a curse[/COLOR]:sigh:  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]


  I skipped a grade too!   OT: In honor of pink week I am wearing OCC lip Tar in Queen.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

sagehen said:


> OT: In honor of pink week I am wearing OCC lip Tar in Queen.






The struggle is real isn't it?????   WOW!!!! I looked up 'Queen' and that is GORGEOUS!!!!!.  I can't get used to how liquified the lip tars are.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was terminated because I could read, write & spell----very well.  It was pretty traumatic for me---I liked the coconut cookies that we had a snack time in[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Kindergarten---didn't [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]get that in 1st grade.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]hboy: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] As an adult I was type A personality and always looking a what needed to be done next----not nap.  I'm still that way.  It's a curse[/COLOR]:sigh:  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]


   Kicked out of kindergarten... whoa lol  





Shars said:


> What? So did they just recommend that you go up a grade or did they say, she's making the others look bad? It's just kindergarten though. You can be above your grade but you still *need the socialisation... and the coconut cookies lol*  Your type A is what I'm like at night. Looking for everything to do except going to bed. Then I pay for it in the morning and swear I would go to bed earlier lol.


   Yes lol Although she clearly didn't suffer lol


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 15, 2015)

I've decided to take a holistic approach to *PINK WEEK*.  I'm easing my way in today. Just wait... the layers of pink are coming.

  I will mention that pinks are hard for me on the cheeks since I have rosacea.

  Today's overall aesthetic: black and white sleek professional with huge hits of HOT PINK ALL UP IN YOUR FACE. (Caps really meant for shouting)  

Makeup: (Challenge-specific items in italics)
  Primer: Guerlain Meteorites
  Concealers: NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
  Blush: _Chantecaille Cheek Shade- Bliss_
  Highlighter: _ColourPop Monster_
  Eye Primer: NARS SmudgeProof ProPrime
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Sculptor
  Eyeshadows: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow 02 Trench (allover/highlight), Urban Decay Melt (lid), _Urban Decay Toasted_ (crease/transition)
  Eyeliner: NARS Larger-than-Life Eyeliner Via Vento (top), Marc Jacobs Highliner Gel Crayon (Luna)tic (bottom)
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: _Chanel Le Crayon Levres Sonic Pink_
  Lipstick: _Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shalimar_

  Mani: _Deborah Lippmann Scream & Shout_
  Pedi: Chanel Black Pearl

Clothing and Accessories (only the applicable ones):
_Michael Kors Hamilton- last year's electric pink_
  Sequin thin bangles- Black & White Zebra;_ thin neon pink_

  I'm starting to get inspired for the rest of the week... I want to do totally different looks every single day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> What? So did they just recommend that you go up a grade or did they say, she's making the others look bad? It's just kindergarten though.* You can be above your grade but you still need the socialisation... and the coconut cookies lol*
> 
> Your type A is what I'm like at night. Looking for everything to do except going to bed. Then I pay for it in the morning and swear I would go to bed earlier lol.
> At that age I was only interested in socializing with those cookies!!!
> ...


    I'm inherently shy but my work forced me out of my shell----I stopped working 15 years ago----never retreated back to the shell


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've decided to take a holistic approach to *PINK WEEK*.  I'm easing my way in today. Just wait... the layers of pink are coming.
> 
> I will mention that pinks are hard for me on the cheeks since I have rosacea.
> 
> ...


   Love, love, love!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay----I'm proposing *RED Week *after Purple Week.  So here's our lineup:

 Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK*

Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28 is  *GREEN WEEK*

Monday June 29 to Sunday July 5  is *PURPLE WEEK*

Monday July 6 to Sunday July 12, is *RED WEEK*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anneri said:


> First look for PINK week! It's not really a pink look, but I woke up today and knew I'd want an aqua/purple eye look, so I did that. (I won't leave the house today, and *it feels a bit strange right now sitting here in old linen trousers and a very old shirt, hair in a bun, but a lot of makeup on my face!)*
> 
> FACE:
> Skinceuticals Mineral Radiance UV Defense (which is slightly tinted so I use it as a base)
> ...






​Anneri that's the story of my life----but I match my old trousers or whatever to my makeup----then it's called shabby chic



You're on theme---Shadowy Lady 
    was given life when it started as pink to which someone added red & black-----me thinks!!!

    .....and your lipstick looks pink to me!!!  Check out this link:  Nars Rikugien


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wish I could nap---sadly I can't.  It's an art, a skill that I don't have----I was only in kindergarten for a week---got
> kicked out, but I couldn't nap there either!!!  If I'm asleep in the afternoon it's because I'm ill.  My sister on the
> other hand will stop mid-conversation to announce that she needs a nap--and off she goes!!!
> 
> ...


 
  Man, i'm like your sister. I can literally nap anywhere.  Full on conversation, and wake up like, "what did I miss".


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I hope I didn't miss anything else besides Reve D'orient.  some sweet specktra ladies send me the bat signal.  why would you keep such a thing from you.  *My family got to you didn't they? *LOL  You're right though.  I don't need this stuff and I think I'm going to take the next 6 months, save, well besides some upcoming trips, and then look into buying then.
> EVERY SINGLE TIME! LOL
> 
> I did that today, but I think I needed it.
> ...






Yes---I'm on the same page as your mom!!!  After traveling like crazy, my 1st hubs and I needed a tax shelter and decided to buy a house.  i didn't so much as 
     buy a tube of lipstick for 3 months while we socked away a down payment.  It was fun because we were working toward a mutual goal.  Could I do that now?  Good 
     question!!!!






Lets heat it for the N.O.s (night owls)!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]At that age I was only interested in socializing with those cookies!!![/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]I've NEVER loved going to bed.  I go to bed really late and still get up pretty early.  It eventually catches up with me!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm inherently shy but my work forced me out of my shell----I stopped working 15 years ago----never retreated back to the shell[/COLOR]:lol:


   We like socializing with you lol You couldn't be any better at it :-D   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay----I'm proposing[/COLOR] *[COLOR=B22222]RED Week[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]after Purple Week.  So here's our lineup:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF] Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is[/COLOR] *[COLOR=EE82EE]PINK WEEK[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28 is[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000] *GREEN WEEK*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Monday June 29 to Sunday July 5  is[/COLOR] [COLOR=9933FF]*PURPLE WEEK*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Monday July 6 to Sunday July 12, is[/COLOR] *[COLOR=B22222]RED WEEK[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]


  I went very sheer with TF Pink Glow today (using everything lol) with D&G Magnetic Monica.  But I'm really liking the Lancome Definicils mascara sample!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Love, love, love!!!!!


 
  Um, ladies... I have a problem.

  I have more pink skirts than work days left in the week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I decided to reorganize my closet and found a ton of pink- which is hilarious since I was a redhead for many years who avoided it.  I've got more pink skirts than pink palettes!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2015)

Popping in to say hi girlies!!!  Missed you all oodles!  I am on board for PINK WEEK!! WooHoo!  I'll report back!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> Popping in to say hi girlies!!!  Missed you all oodles!  I am on board for PINK WEEK!! WooHoo!  I'll report back!












So good to see you Pix.  I've missed your pretty pictures and stunning looks.  WELCOME home!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 15, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 



Well you can always carry them over into* GREEN WEEK *and be preppy in pink & green










  Clearly you're underestimating the sheer size of my work wardrobe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Besides, I'm all about cobalt and mint right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Clearly you're underestimating the sheer size of my work wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I LOVE all things mint/aqua!!!!!  Can't get enough!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]​Anneri that's the story of my life----but I match my old trousers or whatever to my makeup----then it's called shabby chic[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You're on theme---Shadowy Lady[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    was given life when it started [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]as pink to which someone added red & black-----me thinks!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    .....and your lipstick looks pink to me!!!  Check out this link:  [/COLOR]Nars Rikugien


  It's really strange because Rikugien reads like a MLBB shade with some shimmer in me. Maaaaaaybe with a hint of mauve. Not my fave shade tbh, but it was in my Sephora birthday gift so I'm not complaining!  Today I've got a truly obnoxious appointment so I did the rock chick look with black liner (not winged but smudged, think Kate Moss after a party), loads of mascara, some bronzer and neutral blush and Good Kisser. Doesn't get any more pink!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Today I've got a truly obnoxious appointment so I did *the rock chick look with black liner (not winged but smudged, think Kate Moss after a party)*, loads of mascara, some bronzer and neutral blush and Good Kisser. Doesn't get any more pink!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 16, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> Popping in to say hi girlies!!!  Missed you all oodles!  I am on board for PINK WEEK!! WooHoo!  I'll report back!


  Hello!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] AWS I love your soft looks---they really work for you.  How do you like Magnetic Monica?  I love nude lipped so much!!!![/COLOR]     :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Well you can always carry them over into[/COLOR] *[COLOR=008000]GREEN WEEK[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]and be preppy in pink & green[/COLOR]     ompom: :hello2: :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]So good to see you Pix.  I've missed your pretty pictures and stunning looks.  WELCOME home!!!![/COLOR]  ompom: :hello2: :cheer:


   Magnetic Monica is deep and lovely to wear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Magnetic Monica is deep and lovely to wear.


  Glad you're enjoying it!!!  I thought of you last night when I saw the YSL *Bleus Lumière *Eye Shadow Collector Palette on the web site.  I was surprised the still have it.  
  Their sale starts today.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:


   Well, I look younger than her of course.   HIIIIIIII @PixiDancer! Missed you!  And has anybody heard of Aradhana? I miss seeing her around too!  And look what just arrived (my day just got a lot better): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so impressed how many goodies EL included - I just bought the powder!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you're enjoying it!!!  I thought of you last night when I saw the YSL *Bleus Lumière *Eye Shadow Collector Palette on the web site.  I was surprised the still have it.
> Their sale starts today.


  Where did they pull that one from lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'm so impressed how many goodies EL included - I just bought the powder!


   I was thinking about her and missing her too!!!!  I hope all is well and that she's just busy w/life.
   I hope you like your Estée Lauder *Bronze Goddess *Illum Powder Gelée.  It seemed to take on a more prominent life after a few uses.  It's not as high-gloss illuminous 
   as the gelees of old, and although I love Modern Mercury, Heatwave, etc., this is a lovely addition to my collection because it's more subtle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Where did they pull that one from lol


 Good question!!!  It's great for anyone who missed out the first time around.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was thinking about her and missing her too!!!!  I hope all is well and that she's just busy w/life.
> I hope you like your Estée Lauder *Bronze Goddess *Illum Powder Gelée.  It seemed to take on a more prominent life after a few uses.  It's not as high-gloss illuminous
> as the gelees of old, and although I love Modern Mercury, Heatwave, etc., *this is a lovely addition to my collection because it's more subtle.*


  That's exactly why I got it! Modern Mercury etc. was much too shiny for me. I like my highlighters subtle, and this one has such a lovely sheen to it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Anneri said:


> That's exactly why I got it! Modern Mercury etc. was much too shiny for me. *I like my highlighters subtle*, and this one has such a lovely sheen to it!


  Awesome!!!!




This is perfect for you in that regard.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Where did they pull that one from lol


 
  I got one at a CCO back in mid-May....


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 16, 2015)

I strive to maintain balance in my life, and that includes in my makeup and wardrobe. After starting Pink Week off with a bold bang, the sauna outside has brought me to a softer and quieter pink.  I'll call today "Pink_ is_ a Neutral". Challenge items are in italics.

  Clothing/Accessories (for reference):
_Blush pink blazer, light pink heels with lace, Kate Spade Balloon Bouquet Mini Pendant Necklace in Blush_

  Makeup:
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS ProPrime SmudgeProof (eyes)
  Foundation:Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation
  Concealers: NARS Concealer (face) & Creamy Concealer (eyes)
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Sculptor
  Blush: _Tarte Mirage_ 
  HIghlighter: _Dior Diorskin Shimmer Star 001 Rose Diamond (_*sob* I almost hate using this because it reminds me how much I'll cry when it's gone. Darn you, Dior!)
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
  Eyeshadows: Burberry Sheer 02 Trench (base/highlighter) _Burberry Complete Eye Palette No 10 Rose Pink_ (all 4 shades)
  Eyeliner: Dior Diorshow Waterproof Eyeliner- Purple (sorry, it's across the room and I'm too lazy to grab the shade)
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: _Shiseido Smoothing Lip Pencil PK 304- Sakura_
  Lipstick: _Edward Bess Ultra Slick Lipstick- Endless Dream_
  Mani: _Zoya Addison_ (one of my favorite soft shimmery rose blush nude polishes)
  Pedi: _Tom Ford Trophy Wife_

  I'm giving myself bonus points for refraining from reaching for either Tom Ford palette, which are my pink go-tos!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I strive to maintain balance in my life, and that includes in my makeup and wardrobe. After starting Pink Week off with a bold bang, the sauna outside has brought me to a softer and quieter pink.  I'll call today "Pink_ is_ a Neutral". Challenge items are in italics.
> 
> Clothing/Accessories (for reference):
> _Blush pink blazer, light pink heels with lace, Kate Spade Balloon Bouquet Mini Pendant Necklace in Blush_
> ...


   Doing mental cartwheels------- Love the sound of the entire look Starletta!  You had me at "Blush Pink Blazer"!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 16, 2015)

MAC Steady Going l/s, Dirty Plum blush were my challenge items. I am posting for accountability's sake. I need to try harder. I have been locked in the neutral eye for like a month now so I am going IN on green week and purple week. I am not doing pink on my eyes because it makes me look like allergies have taken me over. Plus, I love a bright pink lip, especially because of the reactions some people give at work. Always comedy. This reminds me - I need to pull out Silly and slather it on.


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Um, ladies... I have a problem.
> 
> *I have more pink skirts than work days left in the week. *
> 
> ...


  LOOOL!! At least if anyone says you need to wear pink for a meeting, you've got it covered!


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> MAC Steady Going l/s, Dirty Plum blush were my challenge items. I am posting for accountability's sake. I need to try harder. I have been locked in the neutral eye for like a month now so I am going IN on green week and purple week. I am not doing pink on my eyes because it makes me look like allergies have taken me over. Plus, I love a bright pink lip, especially because of the reactions some people give at work. Always comedy. This reminds me - I need to pull out Silly and slather it on.


  How do you like Steady Going Sage? I liked that from the first Retro Matte release but I'm afraid it will be stiff and chalky. I love the colour though.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> How do you like Steady Going Sage? I liked that from the first Retro Matte release but I'm afraid it will be stiff and chalky. I love the colour though.


  Not stiff at all. Goes on smoothly. The retro-matte only comes in when my lips are exceptionally dry. It dries so matte that my lip lines and patchy spots are accentuated. But I have eczema so yours might not look as bad as mine. Mine has flared up badly this year to the point of two treatments a day not working, and it's not always like that, but I decided I can't just NOT wear stuff because of a temporary condition. I put a nice layer of waxy balm underneath and it's fine. I'm sorry if that's TMI...It is a pale pink that I wear with NYX Prune liner. It is unlike any other pink shade I have.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 16, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Shars* 

 
  LOOOL!! At least if anyone says you need to wear pink for a meeting, you've got it covered!



  True story: I favor skirts and dresses at work because I'm too lazy/cheap to get pants tailored and I'm short.

  The whole feeling feminine in a sea of black and grey is a bonus.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! Well I'm glad you haven't retreated back to your shell because we love your personality!
> 
> Sounds good to me!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> True story: I favor skirts and dresses at work because I'm too lazy/cheap to get pants tailored and I'm short.
> 
> The whole feeling feminine in a sea of black and grey is a bonus.


  I favour skirts and dresses because I can throw on a cardigan and I hate to iron pants lol!! I'm short too but luckily I've been pretty lucky with getting nice suits in the petite sections.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> How do you like Steady Going Sage? I liked that from the first Retro Matte release but I'm afraid it will be stiff and chalky. I love the colour though.
> Oh I love Steady Going---haven't worn it since March but that's because of our lipstick challenge.  It's such a pretty pink!!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  Not at all Sage---you never know---it might help someone else w/the same struggle.  I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's good to hear! I'll probably pick it up when I get around to ordering what I want from the new matte release.* And no, certainly not TMI. We're all family here! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I'm short too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pee wees unite!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm short too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Short ladies do it best!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sold... to the lipstick addict on the left!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







   You know it!!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 17, 2015)

Today I went for a romantic eye look accidentally. I just went to use one of my pink palettes (Naked 3) and the end result is just soft and romantic. With Naked 3, I honestly have to use a ton of shades to avoid the dreaded pinkeye effect.

  As always, challenge items in italics. Today I also snuck in a few of my "use it up" items.

  Primers: Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer (face), NARS Pro Prime Smudge Proof (eyes)
  Concealer: Shiseido Natural Finish Concealer
  Foundation: Burberry Sheer Foundation
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush; _Benefit Dandelion_
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
  Highlighter: ColourPop Lunch Money
  Finishing Powder: _Guerlain Crazy Meteorites_
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow 02 Trench (highlighter, to brow), _Urban Decay Limit (lid base), Strange (inner eye highlight), Burnout (crease),Dust (inner lid), Buzz (middle lid), Liar (outer lid)_
  Eyeliner: Dior Diorshow Liner Waterproof Prune/Plum 888 (this is what I also used yesterday)
  Mascara: Armani Black Ecstasy
  Lipliner: Lancome Le Lipstique- Clair
  Lipstick: _Tom Ford Lips & Boys Frencesco_
  Mani: _Chanel Beige Rose _(3 coats), accent of _L'Oreal Garden Party _on my ring fingers (1 coat)
  Pedi: _Tom Ford Trophy Wife_

  Clothing/Accessories for Pink Week: Deep Pink pencil skirt, floral blouse


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi!!!  I've been so busy with my new job I haven't been able to contribute anything lately, though I have been checking in and reading what you all are up to!   Every morning I ride my bike 6 miles into work so I've been doing my makeup in the office bathroom because I'm usually covered in road grit by the time I get there. Plus, my helmet would wipe away everything on my forehead and the sides of my face. Sadly, that means I've been completely ignoring my eyes because managing to do foundation, blush, bronzer, highlight, mascara, brows, and lips is a struggle enough! It makes me sad but the commute is so much faster if I ride.   Today I'm wearing an orange top so I decided on Bite _Cin Cin_ which is coral orange, and Tarte _Tipsy_ on my cheeks, also coral. Not on target for the theme but least my nails are pink!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Hi!!!  I've been so busy with my new job I haven't been able to contribute anything lately, though I have been checking in and reading what you all are up to!   Every morning I ride my bike 6 miles into work so I've been doing my makeup in the office bathroom because I'm usually covered in road grit by the time I get there. Plus, my helmet would wipe away everything on my forehead and the sides of my face. Sadly, that means I've been completely ignoring my eyes because managing to do foundation, blush, bronzer, highlight, mascara, brows, and lips is a struggle enough! It makes me sad but the commute is so much faster if I ride.   Today I'm wearing an orange top so I decided on Bite _Cin Cin_ which is coral orange, and Tarte _Tipsy_ on my cheeks, also coral. Not on target for the theme but least my nails are pink!


 1. Congrats on new job 2. Kudos on riding to work, for a variety of reasons. 3. Yay pink nails! They count.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Hi!!!  I've been so busy with my new job I haven't been able to contribute anything lately, though I have been checking in and reading what you all are up to!   Every morning I ride my bike 6 miles into work so I've been doing my makeup in the office bathroom because I'm usually covered in road grit by the time I get there. Plus, my helmet would wipe away everything on my forehead and the sides of my face. Sadly, that means I've been completely ignoring my eyes because managing to do foundation, blush, bronzer, highlight, mascara, brows, and lips is a struggle enough! It makes me sad but the commute is so much faster if I ride.   Today I'm wearing an orange top so I decided on Bite _Cin Cin_ which is coral orange, and Tarte _Tipsy_ on my cheeks, also coral. Not on target for the theme but least my nails are pink!


   Cin Cin is so pretty


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 17, 2015)

Used the two pink shades from YSL couture palette no9, Armani Shadow eye tint, the Lancome Definicils mascara sample, Chanel Affinite cream blush and Givenchy Rose D'Exception lipstick. Meh. Wore grey and alternated between black pumps and pink embellished flats.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Today I went for a romantic eye look accidentally. I just went to use one of my pink palettes (Naked 3) and the end result is just soft and romantic. With Naked 3, I honestly have to use a ton of shades to avoid the dreaded pinkeye effect.
> 
> As always, challenge items in italics. Today I also snuck in a few of my "use it up" items.
> 
> ...


   My hats off to you for cycling 6 miles to work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink nails are perfect so you're on theme!!!  We said pink ANYTHING counts!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Very Pretty AWS!   Love the pink blush.  Why the 'meh' reaction to your lipstick?   It seems to work with the soft look.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very Pretty AWS!   Love the pink blush.  Why the 'meh' reaction to your lipstick?   It seems to work with the soft look.[/COLOR]


  Hi,[@]Medgal07[/@]!  I just wasn't crazy about the whole look altogether. It was just ok.


----------



## katred (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was thinking about her and missing her too!!!!  I hope all is well and that she's just busy w/life.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I hope you like your Estée Lauder[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Bronze Goddess*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Illum Powder Gelée.  It seemed to take on a more prominent life after a few uses.  It's not as high-gloss illuminous[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   as the gelees of old, and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]although I love Modern Mercury, Heatwave, etc., this is a lovely addition to my collection because it's more subtle.[/COLOR]


  She's been on Facebook a few times and seems ok. I'm guessing just busy.   





starletta8 said:


> True story: I favor skirts and dresses at work because I'm too lazy/cheap to get pants tailored and I'm short.  The whole feeling feminine in a sea of black and grey is a bonus.


  Yup. I'm the exact same. Pint sized and can't be bothered adjusting clothes, so I favour skirts.   





awickedshape said:


> Hi,[@]Medgal07[/@]!  I just wasn't crazy about the whole look altogether. It was just ok.


  Really? The photos looked beautiful.   I haven't been able to keep up with Pink Week, because I've been sick for almost a week now. I think it's just a bad Speing flu, but if it doesn't improve a lot during the next couple of days, I'm going to have it checked out.   I put a little makeup on yesterday (first time since Saturday and even then it was only because I had a 50th anniversary dinner to go to). It did include a pink lipgloss- RBR Mousse Fandango- but that's been it for me all week.   Really hope this nastiness passes soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2015)

I wore divaish yesterday.  I'll type up the rest of the look later.  So tired today.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you [@]katred[/@]  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I wore divaish yesterday.  I'll type up the rest of the look later.  So tired today.


  Take care of yourself Pretty!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] "Just ok"  looks really pretty to me!!! [/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Katred I hope you feel better soon!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Take care of yourself Pretty!!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@]!


----------



## katred (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> "Just ok"  looks really pretty to me!!!
> 
> Oh Katred I hope you feel better soon!!!!
> 
> Take care of yourself Pretty!!!!


  Thanks ladies. I am feeling a bit better today, although still don't have much energy. I did put on some makeup today and I celebrated this by going with multiple pinks

  Face:
  Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc"
  Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer "Vanilla"
  Hourglass Ambient Blush "Mood Exposure"

  Eyes:
  Hourglass Visionnaire Eye Shadow duo "Suede"
  Mac e/s "Sushi Flower"
  Mac e/s "Girlie"
  Urban Decay 24/7 eye liner "Zero"
  Mac Carbon (to fill brows)
  Dior New Look mascara

  Lips:
  Mac l/s "Bubblegum" (lavender pink shade with gold shimmer, LE from 2010)

  That lipstick is one that I can't believe Mac hasn't repromoted. I think it would sell more now than when it was originally released. It's a glaze formula, which I think gets a raw deal. The glazes I've tried have mostly been quite pigmented, although not opaque, and they feel really nice on the lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Thanks ladies. I am feeling a bit better today, although still don't have much energy. I did put on some makeup today and I celebrated this by going with multiple pinks
> 
> Face:
> Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc"
> ...


    Awesome 'pinkfest' Katred.  I think you should just sit around looking pretty in pink until you get your strength back!


----------



## Shars (Jun 18, 2015)

@katred I hope you continue to feel better. Hope you can get some rest this weekend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Friday I had a genuine 'Pink' day and I loved it.

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, *Envol *(Golden Pink/soft peach) *847 *as base
*Naked 3* Palette---Matte Pink from Lid to Transition area and below BT on lower lash line 
Pale white pink for BB Pink Sunset Highlighter
 MAC *Blacktrack* to line upper & lower lash lines
Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro to fill brows

*FACE:*
YSL Touche Éclat’*Blur Primer*
Chanel *Perfection Lumière Velvet *Foundation

YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*
Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Bobbi Brown *Pink Sunset* Shimmer Brick 
Charlotte Tilbury *Love Glow* Cheek Pop Blush (Pink)

Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing *Powder
NARS Light ReflectingLooseSetting Powder, *Crystal*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03 to Finish
*Skindinavia* Makeup setting spray

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC *Cranberry* Lip Pencil
Tom Ford* Pink Tease* Lipstick


*NAILS:*

 Nails Inc. Swan St nail polish (Pale pastel Green)


----------



## Shars (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Friday I had a genuine 'Pink' day and I loved it.
> 
> *EYES:*
> UDPP Anti Aging Formula
> ...


  I see lots of newbies were thrown in today. Go Meddy!! The CT Love Glow is the one you just got right? And how did the YSL balm go for you?
  Edit: I meant the blur primer thing, not the balm.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I see lots of newbies were thrown in today. Go Meddy!! The CT Love Glow is the one you just got right? And how did the YSL balm go for you?


    Yes---Love Glow just arrived on Thursday and i wore it on Friday----shocking!!!  It usually takes me several weeks/mths to use my new products.
  I'll be using the primer again Saturday to determine if it caused the oiliness that I experienced with it today.  I applied the primer over a VERY light 
  medicated moisturizer instead of directly to my skin because most primers break me out.  I hate having what seems like a mountain of product on my face. 
  The primer made my face feel amazing and my foundation looked nice.

   I used the Touche Éclat’ *Blur Perfector* on top of my makeup but I used the sponge applicator that came with the compact and lightly pressed it onto my face. 
  I did that because so many reviews said that it took their makeup off as they applied it.  Well if you're wiping something onto your face it's going to disturb and/or 
  remove your makeup



It's a cream that quickly turns into a powder---very weird item to use but the pink compact is super cute!!!  For me, it's a work in progress!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes---Love Glow just arrived on Thursday and i wore it on Friday----shocking!!!  It usually takes me several weeks/mths to use my new products.
> I'll be using the primer again Saturday to determine if it caused the oiliness that I experienced with it today.  I applied the primer over a VERY light
> medicated moisturizer instead of directly to my skin because most primers break me out.  I hate having what seems like a mountain of product on my face.
> The primer made my face feel amazing and my foundation looked nice.
> ...


  Thanks for the review! Sounds like you're coming out of your makeup overload and getting to enjoy the goodies. I have a covergirl balm that's supposed to do the same thing but I am terrified to use it lol. I think I just didn't know how since the darn thing didn't have any usage instructions. I get oily even with mattifying primers so I think I will definitely steer clear of that primer!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for the review! Sounds like you're coming out of your makeup overload and getting to enjoy the goodies. I have a covergirl balm that's supposed to do the same thing but I am terrified to use it lol. I think I just didn't know how since the darn thing didn't have any usage instructions. I get oily even with mattifying primers so I think I will definitely steer clear of that primer!


   I just remembered that I had added Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed* to my foundation---I think out of recent habit, so that plus the primer was probably a bit 
   much.  Now I'm really eager to try it again because my skin feels wonderful with it.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi all-

  A quick multi-FOTD rundown as a drive-by post (I don't want to get _too_ behind), but I've got company that arrived Thursday (timed with my disappearance from the thread, LOL!)

  I took photos of the products so I'd remember. Pink Week items in italics.

Thursday:
  Primer: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS ProPrime (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer (eye area)
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: _Chanel Joues Contraste 02 Rose Bronze_
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
  Highlighter: _ColourPop Monster_
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Trench (highlighter, to brow bone),_ Tom Ford In the Pink Trio _(lids), _MAC Extra Dimension Eye Shadow_- Lorelei (crease)
  Eyeliner: NARS Paint Pot Baalbak, _Marc Jacobs Highliner (Violet) Femme _(this reads pink on me)
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: _Chanel Precision Lip Liner 70 Sonic Pink_
  Lipstick: _Chantecaille Lip Chic- Wild Rose_
  Finishing: Guerlain Meteorites Clair
  Mani: _Chanel Beige Rose & accent nail with L'Oreal Garden Party topcoat_

Friday:
  Primer: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS ProPrime (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer (eye area)
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: _Giorgio Armani Sheer Blush #10 (RIP)_
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
  Highlighter: ColourPop Hippo
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Trench (highlighter, to brow bone),_ Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow Laurier Rose (crease, inner lid)_, Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow Caroube (lids)
  Eyeliner: NARS Paint Pot Baalbak, Marc Jacobs Highliner Blue Me Away! (lower)
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: _Shiseido Smoothing Lip Pencil- PK 304 Sakura_
  Lipstick: _Tom Ford Lipstick- Flamingo_
  Finishing: Guerlain Meteorites Medium
  Mani: _Chanel Beige Rose & accent nail with L'Oreal Garden Party topcoat_

Saturday (FOTD #1): 
  Primer: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS ProPrime (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer (eye area)
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: Tom Ford Blush- Love Lust
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
  Highlighter: Tom Ford Pink Glow Palette
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Trench (highlighter, to brow bone),_ Tom Ford Pink Glow Palette_
  Eyeliner: NARS Paint Pot Baalbak, Marc Jacobs Highliner (Luna)Tic
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: _Shiseido Smoothing Lip Pencil- PK 304 Sakura_
  Lipstick: _Chanel Rouge Coco Shine- 467 Pygmalion_
  Mani: _Julep Vicki_


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> @*mkoparanova,*You're a bad influence_---_-Last week I ordered MAC Fluidline, Looking Good and today I ordered EL's Nude Pearl because I LOVE rose gold---and it was 10%---and I used a Nordies Note----and Ebates was 6% cash back.  How could I not!!!








 Looking good needs some layering but it's very very pretty!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope you are all doing fine! All the makeup looks I saw sound amazing! I can't participate now because I have a very limited choice of makeup and it's also quite hot here, so I don't wear a lot of makeup. I'm going back to London on Thursday, so I'll try to keep up but I'm really sad that I'm going to miss the green week because this is my favourite colour.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Final Pink Week look is a little thin on pink...

Primer: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS ProPrime (eyes)
Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer (eye area)
Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra
Contour: Marc Jacobs Contour Palette 20
Highlighter: Becca Moonstone
Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
Eyeshadow: Burberry Trench, _Laura Mercier Crystal Beige (Crease)_, NARS Saint Paul de Vence duo (lids)
Eyeliner: Urban Decay Roach
Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
Lipliner: _Shiseido Smoothing Lip Pencil- PK 304 Sakura_
Lipstick: _NARS Audacious Brigitte (early), NARS Audacious Marisa (later)_
Mani: _Chanel Desiro_

I'm excited for Green Week!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey ladies! I hope you had a wonderful weekend! I'm headed to bed but wanted to post that I'll likely be relying on my nail polish, Illamasqua Viridan, for green week. I'm going to try to wear a green shirt under a suit and maybe I'll finally wear the green Armani eye tint (as an eyeliner) on Friday.   I'll be back tomorrow to post my makeup for the week.   Have a good week!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies  I hope you are all doing fine! All the makeup looks I saw sound amazing! I can't participate now because I have a very limited choice of makeup and it's also quite hot here, so I don't wear a lot of makeup. I'm going back to London on Thursday, so I'll try to keep up but I'm really sad that I'm going to miss the green week because this is my favourite colour.


  Hey Hun hope your having a brill time  Have a safe journey home


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Happy trails Maggie!!!  Have you had a chance check out Bobbi Browns's new shimmer brick, Pink Sunset from the Telluride collection???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Final Pink Week look is a little thin on pink...
> 
> Primer: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS ProPrime (eyes)
> Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
> ...


 





I hope your's was great too.  My weekend was busy and it went by way to quickly!!!  It was good though!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm looking forward to trying it out!!!
> Happy trails Maggie!!!  Have you had a chance check out Bobbi Browns's new shimmer brick, Pink Sunset from the Telluride collection???


  Thanks Meddy, I had to google the meaning of that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just saw the collection in ReallyRee's blog - I'm not very impressed. It's pretty but I never use the 2 I have


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 22, 2015)

What Are we doing this week?  I don't have anything to list because I was going through some lipsticks to see if I still liked them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you serious right now?  I purchased BB Nectar_ because of you!!_!!  If you like rose gold you'd like Sunset Pink.  This is a riot!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> What Are we doing this week? I don't have anything to list because I was going through some lipsticks to see if I still liked them.


   That's no excuse Pretty because the challenge encompasses everything-----makeup, nail polish, clothing & jewelry-----heck we can even stretch it to include the color 
   of your car!






   So here's the line up.  I'll try to remember to post this at the beginning of every new color/theme week:
Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



 Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK** DONE*

*  Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28* is  *GREEN WEEK*

  Monday June 29 to Sunday July 5  is *PURPLE WEEK*

  Monday July 6 to Sunday July 12, is *RED WEEK*


----------



## Shars (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you serious right now?  *I purchased BB Nectar because of you!!!! * If you like rose gold you'd like Sunset Pink.  This is a riot!!!


  Yes! I concur! She just had to go post that swatch of hers.


----------



## Shars (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's no excuse Pretty because the challenge encompasses everything-----makeup, nail polish, clothing & jewelry-----*heck we can even stretch it to include the color *
> *   of your car!*
> 
> 
> ...


  Or undies!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Or undies! :haha:


 :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Or undies!


   Commando is me.  Oops--totally forgot about those!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>






​Hi Vee.  How are you honey?  I hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Hi Vee.  How are you honey?  I hope you had a great weekend![/COLOR]


  hiiiii meddy :hug: !! Weekend went fine; some shopping on Saturday, lazing around and a friends birthday party yesterday!! Now all I want is get home and sleep :lol: !! 4 and I am out of here!! :haha: How was yours!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> How was yours!!!


   That's nice Vee. 



We had a really busy weekend and are way too tired to even run minor errands today.  Chilling' big time.  Even the dog is tired today!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 22, 2015)

OK, in honor of the start of green week:  I am wearing a green blouse and a peacock patterned bangle  Also: FACE: ELDW, Sandalwood EL Double Matte Powder, Deep (I have hit pan!) City Colors Contour Kit, Contour shade only LaFemme Powder Blush, Red (I went a little overboard with it today, so I am saying it's 80's revival day - this stuff is pigmented. I don't know why I have to keep learning it)  EYES: WnW Fergie Primer NYX Kush e/s, top lid into crease (green smoky eye alert!), NYX Own the night in crease and NYX Enchanted in outer crease. NYX Slide On pencil, Jet black, top lash line, UD 24/7 pencil liner, Covet, on lower Rimmel London GlamEyes mascara, Extreme Black  LIPS: CG Queen lip pencil, Chocolate Ka'Oir lipstick, Love U


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ka'Oir lipstick, Love U






Way to go Sage!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's no excuse Pretty because the challenge encompasses everything-----makeup, nail polish, clothing & jewelry-----heck we can even stretch it to include the color
> of your car!
> 
> 
> ...


  I had on a pink top the day I wore divaish LOL  
Let's just say I started green week, Saturday. LOL


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes! I concur! She just had to go post that swatch of hers.


  Someone was wondering about the difference between Nectar and the blush in Pink glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did say that I've never used it before!
  I looove rose gold, so I'll go to check it out!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 23, 2015)

I have only managed green fingernails and a green stripe in my top today. I am bare-faced today. I am sad (because I did not feel like putting on a face - what gives?). I had plans for Maybelline Color Tattoo in Icy Mint topped with MAC S&TO e/s, deepened on outer lid with Eat, Love. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 23, 2015)

OK, I'm already a day behind, but my company has now departed.  As a reminder, italics are for the challenge.

Green Week Day One (Monday)- Daytime Look:
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS Pro Prime SmudgeProof (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS Concealer (face), Creamy Concealer (eyes & highlight)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra
  Contour: Marc Jacobs #Instamarc Light Filtering Contour Powder
  Highlight: NARS Alabaster
  Eyeshadow: MAC Extra Dimension Lorelei (crease), _MAC Extra Dimension Silver Sun (lid),_ Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow 02 Trench (to brow)
  Eyeliner: NARS Paint Pot- Baalbak (upper), Urban Decay Roach (lower)
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: Dior Greige
  Lipstick: MAC Ravishing
  Mani: _Formula X Unmistakable_
  Pedi: _Chanel Azure_

Green Clothes/Accessories:
_Mint open front blazer_
_Mint Calvin Klein tote_

Green Week Day One- Monday (Casual Dinner Out- I touched up my makeup and made a few tweaks):
  Dior Coral Lip Glow
_Green Sequin bangle _
_Green wedge sandals_

  Admittedly, I'm not the biggest MAC consumer these days, but this was my go-to look last summer- and the first products I picked up from a MAC LE collection in more than a hot minute or two. I wish Lorelei had been re-released with the recent collection since it's an awesome crease color on me. I also really like Ravishing.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Green Week Day Two (Tuesday):
Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS Pro Prime SmudgeProof (eyes)
Concealers: NARS Concealer (face), Creamy Concealer (eyes & highlight)
Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra
Contour: Marc Jacobs #Instamarc Light Filtering Contour Powder
Highlight: NARS Alabaster
Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow 02 Trench (to brow), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (crease), _Chanel Ombre Essentielle- Vert Khaki (lid), Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow 07 Khaki (outer lid)_
Eyeliner: NARS Longer than Life Eyeliner- Via Vento (upper), _Marc Jacobs Highliner Gel Crayon- O(Vert)_
Mascara: Guerlain Maxi Lash
Lipliner: Lancome Le Crayon Clair
Lipstick: Tom Ford Rose Soleil
Mani: Formula X Alive
Pedi: _Chanel Azure_

Other:
Calvin Klein Mint tote

Today it's both roasting hot and I felt the need to tone it down a bit. I'll play a bit tomorrow but tone it down for some serious meetings on Thursday. I absolutely _love_ the Chanel/Burberry combo- it's this awesomely olive/khaki/brown goodness that's perfectly neutral. I will be coming back to this look for sure. I didn't pick up any green clothing because I went for the lightest clothing I own.

I know what I'm going to mostly wear tomorrow; time for some more brights before going into serious mode. And now that my company is gone, time to get some sleep!

BTW, I took a Sephora contouring class this past weekend. I don't generally need instruction, but having someone walk me through it was really helpful.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2015)

FOTD (I am into the teal range of green today):  FACE: ELDW, Sandalwood, with a little Spice on the perimeter L'Oreal Paris TruMatch concealer pencil, W6-7-8 EL Double Matter Powder, Deep City Color Cosmetics contour palette, contour shade only  EYES: EL Double Wear cream shadow, Café Au Lait, on lids and into crease LaFemme Naturelle on lids, Sienna in crease, blended well a GANG of thick, winged e/l, NYX Slide On pencil, jet black on upper lash line, UD 24/7 pencil, deep end, on lower lash line NYX mascara primer, Rimmel Glam'Eyes, Extreme Black upper and lower lash lines MAC Fluidline, Dipdown on brows  LIPS: MUFE clear lip pencil OCC Lip Tar, Cosplay (have had wonderful, befuddled responses at work - one DUDE asked if I had any extra)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I have only managed green fingernails and a green stripe in my top today. I am bare-faced today. I am sad (because I did not feel like putting on a face - what gives?). I had plans for Maybelline Color Tattoo in Icy Mint topped with MAC S&TO e/s, deepened on outer lid with Eat, Love. Maybe tomorrow.


  No worries Sage



Slumps happen!!!   Icy mint sounds pretty.  I love mint clothing and fun fashion jewelry in mint!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Green Week Day Two (Tuesday):
> Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS Pro Prime SmudgeProof (eyes)
> Concealers: NARS Concealer (face), Creamy Concealer (eyes & highlight)
> Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
> ...


    Awesome!!!  I'm wearing Olive today too!!!!  Glad the contouring class was helpful.  I saw on TV yesterday where contouring is out and highlighting is in---to which I say 
   phooey.  I do both!!!!  Who makes the asinine rules anyway???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> *OCC Lip Tar, Cosplay (have had wonderful, befuddled responses at work - one DUDE asked if I had any extra)*






Sounds like you work in an environment where you can have fun w/your makeup.  I looked up Cosplay and the model highlighted her inner corners in that color 
   and her NP was that color---it was an awesome look that I'm pretty certain I could never pull off!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Thanks ladies. I am feeling a bit better today, although still don't have much energy. I did put on some makeup today and I celebrated this by going with multiple pinks
> 
> Face:
> Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc"
> ...


  Oooooh, I think I'm going to steal this look!

  I did a lot of simple looks for pink week, neutral ans simple eye looks with pink or fuschia lips. Once I wore Chanel Emervielle IdO (I spelled that wrong but I'm too lazy to look it up!) but what really stood out for me was the EL Shadow Stick Duo in Pink Teal from the Bronze Goddess collection with the starfish powder - I used the pink side and it was the prettiest pink and gold duochrome! Loved it.

  For green week I did two looks so far - and both with the MAC EDES, once with Silver Sun and once with Legendary Lure.

  FACE:
  Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum foundation
  Bourjois concealer for under eyes, BareMineral concealer for everything else
  Nars Translucent Powder
  Chanel Sable Rose
  EL Illuminating Powder Gelee

  EYES:
  MAC Silver Sun all over the lid
  MAC Orb to highlight
  EL kajal in brown
  L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara

  LIPS:
  MAC Play it Soft



  FACE:
  Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum foundation
  Bourjois concealer for under eyes, BareMineral concealer for everything else
  Nars Translucent Powder
  Max Factor Pastel Compact Blush in Nude Mauve

  EYES:
  MAC Legendary all over the lid
  MAC Kid as a transition shade
  MAC Espresso in the crease
  MAC Orb to highlight
  MAC Sephora waterproof pencil in green on lower lashline, Sephora waterproof pencil in Black Lace on upper
  L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara

  LIPS:
  MAC I'm In

  My nailpolish is purple and two purple polishes arrived today - I'm prepared!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> OCC Lip Tar, Cosplay (have had wonderful, befuddled responses at work - one DUDE asked if I had any extra)


  WOW! Both on the dude and on you wearing Cosplay. I've never tried green on my lips - I've tried blues and I look horrid in them.
  And I'm happy to see you wearing the EL Double Wear cream e/s - those are among my fave cream e/s and I don't understand at all why they discontinued them! I thought I'm the only one who still wears them.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> WOW! Both on the dude and on you wearing Cosplay. I've never tried green on my lips - I've tried blues and I look horrid in them. And I'm happy to see you wearing the *EL Double Wear cream e/s - those are among my fave cream e/s and I don't understand at all why they discontinued them! *I thought I'm the only one who still wears them.


  I am thinking that the guy was being facetious because I am one of few women who work in this office and one of two who wears makeup regularly so he always has something to say. that was hid best, least judgemental response though lol.  @ the bolded: I keep hoping that they will bring the cream e/s back. The product they replaced them with does not have the color selection nor the quality of the original DW cream e/s. I LOVE Smoky Twilight and I have only a ring of Café Au Lait left. I daresay I prefer them to MAC Paint Pots.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> *OCC Lip Tar, Cosplay (have had wonderful, befuddled responses at work - one DUDE asked if I had any extra)*


  hAHAHAHA  LOVE THIS!

  I need to pay atten to what lipsticks you all wear with green shadows.  I find myself in the Green eyes then Coral/orange lips.

  I'm, excited, I have quite a few shadows to play with.   So why haven't I worn anything today?  One of those days. LOL 

I have Guacamole Aquavert, humid, Oomph, Marsh, Thre ring yellow (kinda green), and sweet and punchy (kinda green also)  All Mac.  Chanel Olivine,
  Arnama Green Iron,  MUFE I324 and Toledo bellgreens...  

  I'll come back in and post yesterday's look.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> hAHAHAHA  LOVE THIS!  I need to pay atten to what lipsticks you all wear with green shadows.  I find myself in the Green eyes then Coral/orange lips.  I'm, excited, I have quite a few shadows to play with.   So why haven't I worn anything today?  One of those days. LOL    I have Guacamole Aquavert, humid, Oomph, Marsh, Thre ring yellow (kinda green), and sweet and punchy (kinda green also)  All Mac.  Chanel Olivine, Arnama Green Iron,  MUFE I324 and Toledo bellgreens...    I'll come back in and post yesterday's look.


  Ooh I forgot Guacamole. I will try to plan this into Saturday. I also want to wear Humid and Bio Green this week. I did myself such a disservice going barefaced yesterday...  I wear corals, oranges or nudes with my green e/s, depending on the intensity.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @ the bolded: I keep hoping that they will bring the cream e/s back. The product they replaced them with does not have the color selection nor the quality of the original DW cream e/s. I LOVE Smoky Twilight and I have only a ring of Café Au Lait left. *I daresay I prefer them to MAC Paint Pots.*


  A world of yes to all of what you wrote. I love Mochachino and Smoky Plum and I still have unopened pots of Ivory Lace and Golden Sands in the fridge.

  Btw, Mochachino paired with Chanel Olivine is lovely - and Mochachino is Cafe au Lait without the shimmer, at least from the swatches I've seen!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> A world of yes to all of what you wrote. I love Mochachino and Smoky Plum and I still have unopened pots of Ivory Lace and Golden Sands in the fridge.  Btw, Mochachino paired with Chanel Olivine is lovely - and *Mochachino is Cafe au Lait without the shimmer*, at least from the swatches I've seen!


  This is good to know. I have one of these in waiting. Also, a nice plummy shade whose name I cannot remember, and a nice shimmery green shade too. They have lasted so long with no change in performance. Never dried out. I can use these without primer. OK, I am done harping on this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I hope you have recovered by now Katred!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Well he can just go kick rocks!!!!!





  It's surprising that they haven't brought their cream shadows back since they're pretty popular right now----but then again, EL seems really out of touch with their client base.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> A world of yes to all of what you wrote. I love Mochachino and Smoky Plum and I still have unopened pots of Ivory Lace and Golden Sands in the fridge.
> 
> Btw, Mochachino paired with Chanel Olivine is lovely - and Mochachino is Cafe au Lait without the shimmer, at least from the swatches I've seen!






Love Olivine----I'm surprised by its chameleon-like quality.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> hAHAHAHA  LOVE THIS!  I need to pay atten to what lipsticks you all wear with green shadows.  I find myself in the Green eyes then Coral/orange lips.  I'm, excited, I have quite a few shadows to play with.   So why haven't I worn anything today?  One of those days. LOL    I have Guacamole Aquavert, humid, Oomph, Marsh, Thre ring yellow (kinda green), and sweet and punchy (kinda green also)  All Mac.  Chanel Olivine, Arnama Green Iron,  MUFE I324 and Toledo bellgreens...    I'll come back in and post yesterday's look.


  I'm curious about that, too.  I used to use Dior Sunset and Chanel Insaisissable with bright greens but I'm not liking it as much now. I'm using shades like Chanel Excentrique (teals), MAC Mystical, MJ J'Adore and TF Coco Ravish more. Will try Givenchy Brun Cachemire with green. Used a bright red today.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 24, 2015)

I was on theme today. Put down the Guerlain Brownie and Clyde mono lol Used two shades from YSL Lumières Majorelle (the green and the chartreuse-y shades lol) with YSL Orient and the blue from the YSL Fétiche palette and Chanel Incandescente RA.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I tend to reach for coral/orange, pink or nude when I wear green E/S.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I love Guacamole e/s too.  Other additional MAC greens I'm trying to make use of include Hajar Karim, Feeling Fresh, Juxt, Humid, Swimming, Club, Bitter, Sumptuous[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Olive  & Plumage. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Others brands that I've turned to are Charlotte Tilbury's cream e/s in  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Veruschka*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Olive Green) and CT palette in Rebel.  I've also tapped my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Guerlain palette in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Les Précieux [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]​which only has one[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]olive green E/S, my sole reason for buying the palette.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]​Just one of those days Sage---you're not allowed to beat yourself up about it![/COLOR]


  OK Medgal, you are really making me rue the time I have left in green week. I forgot Hajar Karim and Fresh Flare (PLWES). What about the green from Hey Sailor? Wondergrass? I am about to lose it! How will I fit it in! Not to mention my Sephora greens (Walk on the Wild Side, Picnic in the Park) and my BN greens (too many to name). OK, calming breaths...  I want to report that Cosplay has held up WELL. Through breakfast and lunch, water sipping constantly and two applications of lip gloss. Medgal, I know you said that OCC LipTars are runny but I swear the last two years have not been like that. I do have a couple older ones (don't shoot me - I am keeping the one I got at ComiCon FOREVAH!) that are runny by comparison but after that it seems to have changed. They form a nice little bead on my finger/palette before I dip my brush in and are very opaque on the lips. Just for comparison, Cosplay is like that - very nice, creamy and opaque, while Power Plant and Chlorophyll are more runny.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yesterday I was on theme with my clothing----green, grey & white sundress & green chandelier earrings.  because it was such a colorful look I kept my makeup neutral.

Today's Green Look

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Charlotte Tilbury *Veruschka* (Olive Green) Cream Shadow as a base
Guerlain Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* Palette'
                     Olive Green over Veruschka & to lower lash line
 Bronze in from Crease to transition area
                     Cream to highlight brow & to inner corners
MAC *Blacktrack* to line upper lash line
Urban Decay Eye Pencil, *Stash* (olive green) to waterline
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist SPF 50 
Estée Lauder* Double Wear *Liquid Foundation* 4W2 Toasty Toffee* mixed with 
Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
the Balm *Mary--Loumanizer* to highlight facial high planes
MAC Bad Girl Gone Good Blush (Warm Copper) RiRi Hearts MAC Collection    

Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer)
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret* (Making Pretty Collection. 2012) to set
 Guerlain MétéoritesPerles* Dore 04* (Brown, Lavender, Gold) to finish

MAC *Fix+*

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Ocre Luxurieux* (Orange Rust) *14*

*NAILS:*

 MAC *Fatiques* NP (Olive Green)  _Gorgeous on my nails_


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yesterday I was on theme with my clothing----green, grey & white sundress & green chandelier earrings.  because it was such a colorful look I kept my makeup neutral.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Today's Green Look[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Charlotte Tilbury *Veruschka* (Olive Green) Cream Shadow as a base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* Palette'[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                     Olive Green over Veruschka & to lower [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lash line[/COLOR]                     [COLOR=0000FF] Bronze in from Crease to transition area[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                     Cream to highlight brow & to inner corners[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Blacktrack*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] to line upper lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Urban Decay Eye Pencil, *Stash* (olive green) to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE:*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Algenist SPF 50 [/COLOR]
> ...


   Sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I want to report that Cosplay has held up WELL. Through breakfast and lunch, water sipping constantly and two applications of lip gloss. Medgal, I know you said that OCC LipTars are runny but I swear the last two years have not been like that. I do have a couple older ones (don't shoot me - I am keeping the one I got at ComiCon FOREVAH!) that are runny by comparison but after that it seems to have changed. They form a nice little bead on my finger/palette before I dip my brush in and are very opaque on the lips. Just for comparison, Cosplay is like that - very nice, creamy and opaque, while Power Plant and Chlorophyll are more runny.







​Sage ar you having a little melt-down?  The good news is once we've exhausted the weeks of color that we want to use, we can start all over again in whatever  
    order we want





    We still need to add a *blue week, *a *brown/neutral eye week* and *smokey eye week,* but we certainly can do another week of greens.  I forgot about MAC
     Shimmermint too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sounds gorgeous!!


    Thank you AWS!!!  It might have been but I look so tired today.  We had a bad storm last night and I didn't sleep much.  Abby & I fled to the basement for shelter.  
    Hubs is away on business.  The end result for us is the loss of a 100 foot tree in our yard that's lying across energized 13,000 volt power lines.  Our tree surgeons 
    couldn't cut it down for that reason.  Our utility company has to come out, shut off the power, trim the limbs back away from the wires and then the tree surgeons can cut 
    the tree down.  I have no idea when that's going to happen because there are thousands of households w/o power, downed trees entangled in power lines and houses 
    destroyed  by enormous old trees that are the priority right now  We feel very fortunate, although traumatized nonetheless.  I'm wearing the last 24 plus hours all across 
    my face!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you AWS!!!  It might have been but I look so tired today.  We had a bad storm last night and I didn't sleep much.  Abby & I fled to the basement for shelter.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Hubs is away on business.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The end result for us is the loss of a 100 foot tree in our yard that's lying across energized 13,000 volt power lines.  Our tree surgeons[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    couldn't cut it down for that reason.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Our utility company has to come out, shut off the power, trim the limbs back away from the wires and then the tree surgeons can cut[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    the tree down.  I have no idea when that's going to happen [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]because there are thousands of households w/o power, downed trees entangled in power lines and houses[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    destroyed  by enormous old trees that are the priority right now  We feel very fortunate, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]although traumatized [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]nonetheless.  I'm wearing the last 24 plus hours all across[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    my face!!!![/COLOR]


   Oh, no! That's so frightening! I'm sorry to hear about that damage. I'm so, so glad that you and little Abby are ok!! I hope that's the last of it and that your neighbours will all be ok


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I hope that's the last of it and that your neighbours will all be ok


   Yes it was.  We faired better than most---very grateful!!!!  Thanks AWS!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes it was.  We faired better than most---very grateful!!!!  Thanks AWS!!![/COLOR]


  Hope your hubby will be home safely soon so you all can be together :frenz:


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]​Sage ar you having a little melt-down?  The good news is once we've exhausted the weeks of color that we want to use, we can start all over again in whatever  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    order we want[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:happydance:     [COLOR=0000FF]    We still [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]need to add a *blue week,* a[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]*brown/neutral eye week*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] and[/COLOR] *smokey eye week,* [COLOR=0000FF]but we certainly can do another week of greens.  I forgot about MAC[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Shimmermint too!!!![/COLOR]


  Yes, it was a small meltdown, and perhaps a realization of how much doggone makeup I am neglecting lol. It has passed. I had a snack. Wait, adding to the greens, I still have Melody e/s. Is that too turquoise to count?


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you were minted OUT Starletta---love it.  That Formula X NP is really very pretty!!!  I like your product selections!!!
> 
> Awesome!!!  I'm wearing Olive today too!!!!  Glad the contouring class was helpful.  I saw on TV yesterday where contouring is out and highlighting is in---to which I say
> phooey.  I do both!!!!  Who makes the asinine rules anyway???


 
  I adore mint- but the tote I've been rocking is a blue-tinged mint. It's funny, I get so many comments on what's only a $179ish tote regular price (and is often on sale).  I've been loving Formula X as of late- it truly works wonders!

  Yes, rules are asinine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Olive made me long for fall!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Sage ar you having a little melt-down?  The good news is once we've exhausted the weeks of color that we want to use, we can start all over again in whatever
> order we want
> 
> 
> ...


  What about coral/orange, and a black/white/grey week? Food for thought.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you AWS!!!  It might have been but I look so tired today.  We had a bad storm last night and I didn't sleep much.  Abby & I fled to the basement for shelter.
> Hubs is away on business.  The end result for us is the loss of a 100 foot tree in our yard that's lying across energized 13,000 volt power lines.  Our tree surgeons
> couldn't cut it down for that reason.  Our utility company has to come out, shut off the power, trim the limbs back away from the wires and then the tree surgeons can cut
> the tree down.  I have no idea when that's going to happen because there are thousands of households w/o power, downed trees entangled in power lines and houses
> ...


 
  I'm just glad you're safe!

  My family lost 2 130 ft oaks last summer and it was like losing a member of the family- so I totally understand.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> hAHAHAHA  LOVE THIS!
> 
> I need to pay atten to what lipsticks you all wear with green shadows.  I find myself in the Green eyes then Coral/orange lips.
> 
> ...


 
  I do a lot of corals and nudes- but I've found berry lipsticks work well, too!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Wednesday was brighter (again). Clothing was off-theme, but I lack a lot of green clothes for the office.

  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS Pro Prime SmudgeProof (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS Concealer (face), Creamy Concealer (eyes & highlight)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: Tom Ford Love Lust
  Contour: Marc Jacobs #Instamarc Light Filtering Contour Powder- Dream Filter
  Highlight: NARS Alabaster
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow 02 Trench (to brow), _Tom Ford Eye Color Duo Jade Shore_
  Eyeliner: _Marc Jacobs Highliner O(vert)- upper, Peri(dot)- lower_
  Mascara: Guerlain Maxi Lash
  Lipliner: Dior Greige
  Lipstick: NARS Audacious- Raquel
  Setting: Laura Mercier Translucent
  Mani: _Chanel Black Pearl_
  Pedi: _NARS Thasos_

  I'd just like to state for the record that y'all are a bad influence. Currently doing my nails in what I consider to be a totally on-theme but super conservative meeting ready color that arrived today- CL Alta Perla. Sigh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I adore mint- but the tote I've been rocking is a blue-tinged mint. It's funny, I get so many comments on what's only a $179ish tote regular price (and is often on sale).  I've been loving Formula X as of late- it truly works wonders!
> 
> Yes, rules are asinine.
> 
> ...


 I loved olive so much today-----I wore white slacks and an olive tunic----casual but nice.  My favs were the NP and eye look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm just glad you're safe!
> 
> My family lost 2 130 ft oaks last summer and it was like losing a member of the family- so I totally understand.


    Thanks Starletta.  It's very sobering to see such a massive structure topple over.  The utility company finally 
   came out and said oh yes---this is a job that calls for our expertise!!!!  They just didn't say when they're going to 
   do it.  I'm guessing within the next day or so.  They need to do it before we have a soaker this weekend. It will 
   definitely fall at that point!

   A few years ago we had a massive oak removed from our front lawn and I sat in the window crying as I watched 
   them take it down.  It was there when we purchased the house so it was like the house had lost its identity.  I'm 
   over it now, and I totally love the new walkway & sitting wall but the loss was bitter sweet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Wednesday was brighter (again). Clothing was off-theme, but I lack a lot of green clothes for the office.
> 
> Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS Pro Prime SmudgeProof (eyes)
> Concealers: NARS Concealer (face), Creamy Concealer (eyes & highlight)
> ...


    I love your makeup stash!!!  Such a nice mix of quality products!!!  If your NP is on theme then you're set.  You don't have to be theme worthy from head to toe unless     you choose to be!!!





RE: bad influence!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Yes, it was a small meltdown, and perhaps a realization of how much doggone makeup I am neglecting lol. It has passed. I had a snack. Wait, adding to the greens, I still have Melody e/s. Is that too turquoise to count?


  I hope it was a yummy snack!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To my way of thinking, turquoise is a descendant of green!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Starletta.  It's very sobering to see such a massive structure topple over.  The utility company finally
> came out and said oh yes---this is a job that calls for our expertise!!!!  They just didn't say when they're going to
> do it.  I'm guessing within the next day or so.  They need to do it before we have a soaker this weekend. It will
> definitely fall at that point!
> ...


  Aww... the most important part is that everyone's safe.

  The main problem they're all dealing with is the extent of storm damage. There's been severe weather all over, so companies can't pull from neighboring/regional states like they normally do since those crews are dealing with the same damage in their areas. We're having more storms tomorrow, and have had 2 days of incredibly serious storms in the past 5 days.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love your makeup stash!!!  Such a nice mix of quality products!!!  If your NP is on theme then you're set.  You don't have to be theme worthy from head to toe unless     you choose to be!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Why thank you! The size of my stash is why I decided to jump in on these themed makeup challenges. I have so many products that I don't use. I've been staying with my same basic "face" (primers/concealers/foundation) since it's tried and true, but I'll pull out some of my other faves this weekend.

  Tomorrow's a non-themed day aside from polish due to meetings, but I have so many eyeshadows to wear still in green!


----------



## Shars (Jun 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> What about coral/orange, and a black/white/grey week? Food for thought.


  Coral/Orange was our first week. We can always loop back once we've finished up though. I was so busy that week that I hardly got to do any looks with coral/orange so I'd be down for a "do-over".


----------



## sagehen (Jun 25, 2015)

FACE: ELDW, Sandalwood L'Oreal Paris TruMatch concealer pencil, W6-7-8 EL Double Matte Powder, Deep City Color Cosmetics contour palette, contour shade only LaFemme Blush, Russet   EYES:  EL Double Wear cream shadow, Café Au Lait, on lids and into crease  LaFemme Amber on lids, MAC Shag in crease, blended well  UD 24/7 pencil, Mars, on upper lash line, Sephora Chlorophyll nano eye pencil, lower lash line  NYX mascara primer (upper lashes), Rimmel Glam'Eyes, Extreme Black upper and lower lash lines  MAC Fluidline, Dipdown on brows  LIPS: MUFE clear lip pencil MAC lip pencil, Half Red OCC Lip Tar, Harlot


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> So happy to hear you, Abby and the neighbours are unscathed. Hopefully the power people get it sorted soon.
> 
> Coral/Orange was our first week. We can always loop back once we've finished up though.* I was so busy that week that I hardly got to do any looks with coral/orange so I'd be down for a "do-over".*
> That's right Shars.  We did.  *Monday June 8 to Sunday June 14* we wore *PEACH/CORAL.* Yes, we can start from the beginning, repeating color--weeks once
> ...


   Nice Sage!!!  Harlot is so pretty!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 25, 2015)

Glad things are getting back on track [@]Medgal07[/@]. My best wishes to you and your neighbours


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> My best wishes to you and your neighbours


    Thank you AWS!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you AWS!!!![/COLOR]:hug:


  :frenz:


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 25, 2015)

Posting today's look early because I had one of _those_ days and am exercising my right to a home HH & dance party. Can't trust later postings!

Day Four (Thursday):
Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS Pro Prime SmudgeProof (eyes)
Concealers: NARS Concealer (face), Creamy Concealer (eyes & highlight)
Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra
Contour: Marc Jacobs #Instamarc Light Filtering Contour Powder- Dream Filter
Highlight: NARS Alabaster
Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude
Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow 02 Trench (to brow), Tom Ford Cognac Sable (lightest shade)- lids, MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (crease)
Eyeliner: _Marc Jacobs Highliner O(vert)- upper & lower_
Mascara: Guerlain Maxi Lash
Lipliner: Dior Greige
Lipstick: Tom Ford Indian Pink & Pink Tease
Setting: Laura Mercier Translucent
Mani: _Christian Louboutin Alta Perla_
Pedi: _NARS Thasos_

OK, I ADORE Alta Perla! No chips 24 hours in, too.

I had serious meetings today, hence the super subdued look. And with the day tomorrow's threatening to be, I'll be lucky to get any makeup on!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2015)

Med, I'm happy to hear that you and everyone near and dear is ok. That must've been extremely scary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wore extremely conservative and nude makeup yesterday with just a little bit of sneaky green eyeliner (Sephora's Good Mood) thrown in, but today I used that Mochachino/Olivine combo I talked about earlier.

  FACE:
  My own mixed Armani Crema Nuda dupe/diy
  Bourjois concealer for under eyes, BareMineral concealer for everything else
  Nars Translucent Powder
  Guerlain Terra Ora - dark ring as bronzer/blush, lighter one as highlighter

  EYES:
  EL Mochachino all over lid and into crease
  Chanel Olivine over the lid, slightly buffed out and up to make the sparkles more obvious
  MAC Orb to highlight
  EL kajal in brown
  L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara

  LIPS:
  Givenchy Rouge Interdit in Bucolic Poppy

  Tomorrow I plan to wear Sisley Phyto-Eye Twist in Bronze that I won recently and that arrived today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Med, I'm happy to hear that you and everyone near and dear is ok. That must've been extremely scary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks so much Anneri!  It was pretty scary---Abby and I make a lousy Dorothy & Toto!!!
    You have some awesome eyeshadows.  I looked up Mochachino & it's really NICE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

I was on theme today, only by my nails.  I was in all black, including a smokey eye look that I constructed with the Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette but and my new green Chanel NP, Fraîcheur provided a nice pop of color.


----------



## katred (Jun 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I was on theme today, only by my nails.  I was in all black, including a smokey eye look that I constructed with the Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette but and my new green Chanel NP, Fraîcheur provided a nice pop of color.[/COLOR]


  Sorry to hear about the storm and the damage, but I'm glad you and your Toto are all right!   That Chanel polish is such a beautiful springy green! I must find it!  I've been trying to stick with the green plan, and I have, although on a couple of days, the only thing green I was wearing was an article of clothing. I feel like today made up for it, though, because I tried something new and green and was really happy with the results.   Face: Stila BB cream Nars luminous weightless foundation "mont blanc" Nars radiant creamy concealer "vanilla" Clinique pansy pop blush  Guerlain joile teint "blonde Clair 00"  Eyes  Mac paint pot "painterly" Mac fluid line brow "deep dark brunette"  Armani eye tint "emeraude" (ALL over the lid and into the crease) Guerlain écrin 1 couleur "taupe secret" (used to soften the edges of "emeraude") Mac "dazzlelight " (brow highlight) UD 24/7 liner "Invasion" Dior New Look mascara  Lips Rouge Dior "Rose spring" (dc shade, peachy pink)  Emeraude made the deep green smoky eye of my dreams. Dramatic, maybe, but the one advantage to very hooded eyes is that you can get away with that.   Happy weekend!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

katred said:


> Happy weekend!






Thanks Katred!!  I LOVE Emaraude!!!!  You did make up for it.  I'm obsessed with it.  You gave me an idea for the weekend.  I hope you have a great one too!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was on theme today, only by my nails.  I was in all black, including a smokey eye look that I constructed with the Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette but and my new green Chanel NP, Fraîcheur provided a nice pop of color.


  *bows to the Chanel, cannot wait to get her own*


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Once again, I'm a day late on FOTD-posting. Work is literally and figuratively running me ragged.

  It's summer, so I _should_ be rocking my brighter greens. Instead, it's my olives/khakis that are dragging me in. We totally will need green week part II!

Friday (Green Week Day Five):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face) & NARS Pro-Prime (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Dim Infusion
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Highlighter: ColourPop Lunch Money (these are seriously awesome, I'm so impressed)
  Setting Powder: Laura Mercier 
  Brows: Tom Ford
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- Trench (I should explain- I'm so pale that you can actually see some blood vessels in the delicate eye area from the crease to the brow, so I always need eyeshadow to cover them), Giorgio Armani Eye Tints-_ Green Iron_ (lid), Rose Ashes (crease)
  Eyeliner: Marc Jacobs Highliner- _O(Vert)_
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner- Lancome's clear one (not beside me, lol)
  Lipstick: Dior Addict Extreme- 343 Spring Ball
  Mani: _Christian Louboutin Alta Perla _(I am in love with this color!)
  Pedi: _NARS Thasos_


Clothing and Accessories:
_Green/gold top_
_Sequin NYC Green enamel bangle_ (sad to see they're no longer at Nordstrom- these are my summer go-tos!)

  Oh, and I brought out one of the big guns (I have 5 total green purses): _2006 Balenciaga Emerald Day Hobo_

  I selected the GA Eye Tints for a long day- I had no idea how long or stressful it would be. That spilled into my Saturday, which I'll pull together in a bit. I'm probably going 2 different looks today. For example, it's 1:46PM here and I've not yet made it to the shower yet.


----------



## katred (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Katred!!  I LOVE Emaraude!!!!  You did make up for it.  I'm obsessed with it.  You gave me an idea for the weekend.  I hope you have a great one too!


 
  I've tried Emeraude a few ways, but letting it take the spotlight is actually my favourite. (Although it also makes a killer liner.) I did get a slight patchiness when applying it, but that's really just due to my massive hoodies. It wasn't too evident (saw it more in photos than in person) and it didn't get any more pronounced as the day wore on. I'm amazed at how fade-resistant these eye tints are!!! I think to avoid any patchiness whatsoever, I'd have to wait with my eyebrows raised and holding my lids taut for a few minutes. I'm just not willing to commit to that yet...


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Green Week Day Six Part I (Saturday):
  Foundation: Chanel Les Beiges All in One Healthy Glow Fluid
  Concealer: NARS Creamy Concealer
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Eyeshadow: Laura Mercier Caviar Stick- Sugar Frost
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipstick: Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick Shine- 825 Lovers Coral

  Mani: _Formula X Surreal_
  Pedi: _Butter London British Racing Green_
  Clothing: _Mint cotton cardigan _(it's cool and rainy, so I needed something with my shorts and T!)

  So this was my "rolling out of bed to get take-out brunch" look. It's about as close to 0 makeup as I like to be in public.  I lived in the Chanel last year, but my skin's been acting up too much to get away with such sheer coverage. For those wondering how I get away with no blush- I have rosacea about the color of Chanel's Rose Bronze blush (about half a shade lighter) _on my cheekbones_. It's both a blessing and a curse since I don't ever really need blush. I was blessed with some naturally.

  I don't go in-depth into my looks often, but I want to give an unexpected rave to the Revlon lipstick. I picked it up at Rite Aid this week since there was a Plenti offer associated with it that would make it a net $2.99 essentially. It's super sheer and shiny. This is a perfect one or two-swipe formula for me- it's just as good, if not better, than Chanel Rouge Coco Shines! It hurts to say that, but I was stunned. I can see it living in my purse all summer as a touch-up color.

  I have some errands to run, so I'll be posting a (real) look #2.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

katred said:


> I've tried Emeraude a few ways, but letting it take the spotlight is actually my favourite. (Although it also makes a killer liner.) I did get a slight patchiness when applying it, but that's really just due to my massive hoodies. It wasn't too evident (saw it more in photos than in person) and it didn't get any more pronounced as the day wore on. I'm amazed at how fade-resistant these eye tints are!!! I think to avoid any patchiness whatsoever, I'd have to wait with my eyebrows raised and holding my lids taut for a few minutes. *I'm just not willing to commit to that yet..*.






That _would_ be a huge commitment
   So, so pretty!  With the eyeshadow, the lipstick and your top, you looked beautifully color-blocked.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Green Week Day Six Part I (Saturday):
> Foundation: Chanel Les Beiges All in One Healthy Glow Fluid
> Concealer: NARS Creamy Concealer
> Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
> ...


   I enjoy not wearing blush from time to time.  I just wear bronzer---like today.  Not much green happening her today beyond my Chanel Fraîcheur (Spring Green) 767 nail polish.  It's cold and rainy 
  here and my day got off to a crazy start, so makeup creativity was back-burnered.  I had even planned to wear a green sundress to day but it's way too cold for that.


  So what shade is the wonder lippie by Revlon.  I love finding unexpected gems, and I can never go into Rite Aid w/o grabbing some little MU or nail item.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I enjoy not wearing blush from time to time.  I just wear bronzer---like today.  Not much green happening her today beyond my Chanel Fraîcheur (Spring Green) 767 nail polish.  It's cold and rainy
> here and my day got off to a crazy start, so makeup creativity was back-burnered.  I had even planned to wear a green sundress to day but it's way too cold for that.
> 
> 
> So what shade is the wonder lippie by Revlon.  I love finding unexpected gems, and I can never go into Rite Aid w/o grabbing some little MU or nail item.


 
  It's #827- Lovers Coral. The shine formula, not the regular one- the only difference is that the bottom says "Shine" above the shade number and name.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's #827- Lovers Coral. The shine formula, not the regular one- the only difference is that the bottom says "Shine" above the shade number and name.


  Sounds really nice!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

So I had all the best intentions. I was going to meet a friend for pre-dinner drinks and dinner. My attire and makeup reflect that.

Green Week Day Six Part II (Saturday):
  Primer: Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer (face), NARS (eyes)
  Concealer: Shiseido Natural Finish Cream Concealer
  Foundation: Burberry Sheer Foundation
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: Burberry Light Glow #06 Tangerine Blush
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Nude 00
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter- Chestnut
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Trench (to brow bone), _Chanel Les 4 Ombres- Tisse Venitien_
  Eyeliner: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof 88 Noir Intense
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: ColourPop BFF
  Lipstick: Dolce & Gabbana Monica 20 Nude Monica

  Mani: _Dolce & Gabbana Mint_
  Pedi: _Butter London British Racing Green_
  Necklace: _Oversize mint statement necklace_
  Watch: _pink/green marbled_

  I basically replicated the Chanel promo photo from last year with the green smokey eye for the new quads....

  All good, right?

  Everything's flooded! So I look awesome and have returned to my home to re-heat leftovers and drink a beverage by myself.

  ETA: I forgot... I messed up my newly-minted mani, so now that has to change again! Ay yi yi!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

As a sidebar, I pulled most (but not all I have a feeling) of my green polishes to start the week. I just counted.... 69 green polishes. I need to keep doing manis!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 28, 2015)

katred said:


> I've tried Emeraude a few ways, but letting it take the spotlight is actually my favourite. (Although it also makes a killer liner.) I did get a slight patchiness when applying it, but that's really just due to my massive hoodies. It wasn't too evident (saw it more in photos than in person) and it didn't get any more pronounced as the day wore on. I'm amazed at how fade-resistant these eye tints are!!! I think to avoid any patchiness whatsoever, I'd have to wait with my eyebrows raised and holding my lids taut for a few minutes. I'm just not willing to commit to that yet... ooh:


    You look beautiful!    





starletta8 said:


> It's #827- Lovers Coral. The shine formula, not the regular one- the only difference is that the bottom says "Shine" above the shade number and name.


  I didn't keep mine because it was drying on me but it's a nice shade and has a cute name: lovers coral/ lovers quarrel


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> As a sidebar, I pulled most (but not all I have a feeling) of my green polishes to start the week. I just counted.... 69 green polishes. I need to keep doing manis!
> OMG!!!!  Well start pulling your purple because here's our lineup:
> 
> Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK** DONE*
> ...


    Cute


----------



## sagehen (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Sounds really nice Starletta.  I have yet take then time to replicate the promo look w/Chanel [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Tissé Vénitien*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*   (232)*---[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] good intentions, bad timing!!!! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'd love to see a pic of your mint statement [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]necklace.  I'm obsessed with[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   the color mint _*&*_ statement jewelry!!!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Sorry the weather derailed your plans but at least you looked really pretty[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   having your leftovers!!![/COLOR]       OMG!!!!  Well start pulling your purple because here's our lineup:     [COLOR=181818]  [COLOR=0000FF]Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is[/COLOR] *[COLOR=EE82EE]PINK WEEK[/COLOR]**[COLOR=EE82EE] DONE[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]  Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28 is[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000] *GREEN WEEK*[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=008000]* Today, Sunday *[/COLOR][COLOR=008000]*June 28 is our last green day*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]  *Monday June 29 to Sunday July 5  i*s[/COLOR] [COLOR=9933FF]*PURPLE WEEK*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]  Monday July 6 to Sunday July 12, is[/COLOR] *[COLOR=B22222]RED WEEK[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]   Cute[/COLOR]:haha:


  Purple WEEK! Purple WEEK! :cheer:


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 28, 2015)

Last day of Green Week. I'm already looking forward to Green Week Part II: Olive's Revenge!

  I went for a bright look, even though I spent half of the day in the office (yuck). I also once again made progress with my critical use-it-up items.

Green Week Day Seven (Sunday):
  Primer: Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer(face), NARS (eyes)
  Foundation: Burberry Sheer Foundation #02
  Concealer: Shiseido Natural Finish Cream Concealer #1
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Blush: Clinique Cheek Pop- 08 Melon Pop
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Setting Powder: Laura Mercier Translucent Powder
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter- Chestnut
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- 02 Trench, _Tom Ford Emerald Lust Quad _(intentional sheer wash using MAC 217 of upper right shade), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow-Lorelei (seriously, I wish this would come back, as mine's on its last legs and it's the perfect sheer wash for the crease)
  Eyeliner: _NARS Paint Pot- Snake Eyes (_upper), _Urban Decay Mars _(lower)
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner:Charlotte Tilbury Lip Cheat- Pink Venus
  Lipstick: Tom Ford Lip Color Sheer- Paradisio
  All-Over Finishing: Guerlain Meteorites 03 Medium (even though I'm super pale, I like Medium during the summer since it leans warmer than Clair)

  Mani: _Butter London Trustafarian_
  Pedi: _Julep Lizanne_


  I love purple (I'm actually the one that first requested Purple Week if you go back through the thread), but I have so much unused green! Think Chanel and Burberry and Armani.... I need Part II!

  I'm a little afraid to start pulling purple polishes- they're my kryptonite!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Sounds really nice Starletta.  I have yet take then time to replicate the promo look w/Chanel *Tissé Vénitien *
> *   (232)*--- good intentions, bad timing!!!! I'd love to see a pic of your mint statement necklace.  I'm obsessed with
> the color mint _*&*_ statement jewelry!!!!  Sorry the weather derailed your plans but at least you looked really pretty
> having your leftovers!!!


 
  That promo photo was what sucked me into buying the quad in the first place- my eye color is about the same as the model's. I never would've thought that it would've worked on me!

  HA, my mint necklace is from Forever 21!

  Things are still flooded around here, I wish it would stop raining for a bit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Purple WEEK! Purple WEEK!






I'm starting w/purple nails (Chanel Lavanda, 727--Deep Purple) and a purple eye-look--maybe w/a TF quad


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> That promo photo was what sucked me into buying the quad in the first place- my eye color is about the same as the model's. I never would've thought that it would've worked on me!
> 
> HA, my mint necklace is from Forever 21!
> 
> Things are still flooded around here, I wish it would stop raining for a bit.


  I'll wait until another green week to wear *Tissé Vénitien.* I just couldn't fit it in this time.  

  I think I located your necklace---very nice.

 The sun has finally made an appearance this afternoon.  The power company came out yesterday morning and cut down our 50 foot tree.  We were only w/o power 
 for about 2 hours.  So glad that fiasco is over.  Now we just have to get the arborists to remove & grind the stump and remove all of the debris that the power company 
 left.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> How do you like the Melon cheek pop?  I like your E/S choices!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Aren't you the green palette collector around here? I've been surprised that I haven't seen from anyone a few different quads (ie Dior, CT).

  Glad to hear that things are getting better!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Thanks!  I really like* Melon cheek pop- it's very soft and light. *It's natural, much like a r*eal peaches and cream milk shake,* translated into a sheer but buildable blush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    MCP sounds pretty!

  I did use greens form a couple of palettes in the green looks that I constructed; I used the green from my Guerlain Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* Palette.  I had 
  planned to use my Charlotte Tilbury, The Rebel but things didn't work out from a wardrobe perspective.  I'm looking forward to yet another Green week so I can dive 
  into my TF Raw Jade & Sahara Haze and Chanel *Tissé **Vénitien* and Mystère and the green E/S in Chanel L'Intemporel and my Dior Smokey Khaki.  I did use my
  cream shadows which I love but I'm hoping things work out better for the next Green week.

  Thank you !!!!!


----------



## katred (Jun 28, 2015)

I got a little bit ahead of myself and started purple week today. Used Guerlain's shadow palette Les Violines, which is a group of soft, smoky purples. Not heavily smoky, more like wood smoke from a fire. I also wore Nars Vivien, a purple-berry favourite of mine. And for blush I used Dior Brown Milly (gorgeous plum) and RBR Sea of Tranquility highlighter.   all in all, a very typical look for me, but the kind of thing I feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## Shars (Jun 28, 2015)

katred said:


> all in all, a very typical look for me, but the kind of thing I feel comfortable wearing.


  I wore purple today too. Unfortunately I was in a rush and my eyelook and look overall wasn't how I wanted it to be so I'm going to live vicariously through your look lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wore purple today too. Unfortunately I was in a rush and my eyelook and look overall wasn't how I wanted it to be so I'm going to live vicariously through your look lol.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 29, 2015)

My first purple look was a blouse with carrying shades of purple and the following:  FACE: ELDW, Sandalwood EL Double Matte powder, Deep FitMe concealer, 30 under eyes  EYES: taupey-purple smoke, with MAC Satin Taupe on lids, Shale in crease, Blackberry in outer crease NYX Slide On pencil, Jet black NYX mascara primer Rimmel Glam Eyes, Extreme Black MAC Fluidline, Dipdown, on brows  LIPS: MAC l/s,  Dodgy Girl NYX l/I, Purple Rain


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't wear makeup today since I had a doctor's appointment for an allergy test but I bought some purple eyeshadows! That totally counts, right?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> NYX l/I, Purple Rain


 ​   What's going on with the site? 



 It wouldn't let me multi quote and did some other bazaar & wonky stuff.  Anyhoo---I wish I owned 
  purple clothing.  I have a purple tee shirt but nothing that I would venture out of the house wearing.  I am wearing a very deep purple  
  NP that I will probably change tonight for a soft lavender.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I didn't wear makeup today since I had a doctor's appointment for an allergy test but *I bought some purple eyeshadows! That totally counts, right?!*


  TOTALLY!!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> TOTALLY!!!!!


  And one of them is a purple-green duochrome!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> And one of them is a purple-green duochrome!!!! :shock: retty:


 :thud:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> And one of them is a purple-green duochrome!!!!


    Oh that sounds really pretty.  I pulled a few E/S palettes, one of which I'd never even used and did a smokey purple & back look today.


----------



## Shars (Jun 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I didn't wear makeup today since I had a doctor's appointment for an allergy test but I bought some purple eyeshadows! That totally counts, right?!









Totally counts!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 29, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I do a lot of corals and nudes- but I've found berry lipsticks work well, too!


  really?  I'm going to try that when we redo our green week.  

    I'll come back in later to get caught up...   I just needed to know our color for the week. 

  Do we know what we are doing after red?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I had a few more greens that I had forgotten about...   *geesh*
> 
> I did, I hd sooo much fun with green week. I'll post my looks later.
> 
> ...


   The week after *RED* is up for grabs.  We have good suggestions.  We haven't yet done *BLUE* either.  

    Does anyone feel like we should do* 2 weeks at a time of a color *or do you prefer *one week and then starting over after we **exhaust all of our color options*????


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 30, 2015)

Today I'm wearing dark purple and plum and so I used TF Pink Glow with Gucci Ultra Violet as my purple eyeshadow and Chanel Antoinette Rouge Coco.   End of day pic:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The week after *RED* is up for grabs.  We have good suggestions.  We haven't yet done *BLUE* either.
> 
> Does anyone feel like we should do* 2 weeks at a time of a color *or do you prefer *one week and then starting over after we **exhaust all of our color options*????


  I vote for 1 week, keeps it fresh and on our toes and we'll just start over.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I vote for 1 week, keeps it fresh and on our toes and we'll just start over.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I vote for 1 week, keeps it fresh and on our toes and we'll just start over.





Anneri said:


> :agree:


  Agreed and agreed.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Does anyone feel like we should do* 2 weeks at a time of a color *or do you prefer *one week and then starting over after we **exhaust all of our color options*????


  I love the one week idea- lots of change is the best.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 30, 2015)

Doing a quick drive-by on Purple Week posts so I don't get too far behind. For someone who loves the shade, I feel like I'm not all-in. However, that's my insane schedule this week talking.

Purple Week Day One (Monday):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy (eyes)
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Diffused Heat
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Highlighter: _ColourPop Hippo_
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer #02 Trench, _Tom Ford Lavender Lust Quad (Upper R, Lower L)_
  Eyeliner: NARS 413BLKR
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: ColourPop Julep
  Lipstick: Dior Addict Extreme Diablotine
  Lipgloss: Dior Diablotine
  Mani: Chanel _Sweet Lilac_
  Pedi: Christian Louboutin _Lovi_

  A word on this look and my outfit. The main colors I had were poppy red accents and light teal eyelet skirt. The only purple on my clothing was a bit of pinky purple part of a floral cardigan. This was my attempt to ease into the idea of purple of red going together. After I saw a blog post a couple of months ago, I was totally inspired to try my own version: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/look-vivacious-violet-eyes-righteous-red-glossy-lips-using-new-mac-toledo-collection/



Purple Week Day Two (Tuesday):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy (eyes)
  Blush: Giorgio Armani Sheer Blush #10
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer #02 Trench, Urban Decay Toasted (Crease), Urban Decay _ACDC_ (lid)
  Eyeliner: NARS 413BLKR (upper), _Marc Jacobs Highliner (Luna)tic_
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: Sephora Collection Universal Lipliner
  Lipstick: Tom Ford Flamingo
  Finishing Powder: Laura Mercier Translucent Setting Powder
  Setting: Guerlain Crazy Meteorites
  Mani: _Tom Ford Dominatrix_
  Pedi: Christian Louboutin _Lovi_ 

  To be honest, today wasn't all about purple. I had purple lids, nails, and pedi, but this was all about edgy black and pink today. I threw in my original TF polish love for the shade and name.

  Tomorrow I have the most important presentation of my career to upper management and I need to look incredibly conservative. I predict only pedi, possibly mani to be on-theme.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I love the one week idea- lots of change is the best.


   It's UNANIMOUS.  



We all like the *weekly* color themes!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Doing a quick drive-by on Purple Week posts so I don't get too far behind. For someone who loves the shade, I feel like I'm not all-in. However, that's my insane schedule this week talking.
> 
> Purple Week Day One (Monday):
> Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), NARS (eyes)
> ...


  Nice!!!  I love purple and red together!!!  Both looks sound really nice.


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I didn't wear makeup today since I had a doctor's appointment for an allergy test but I bought some purple eyeshadows! That totally counts, right?!


  Absolutely!!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​   What's going on with the site?[/COLOR] :shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF] It wouldn't let me multi quote and did some other bazaar & wonky stuff.  Anyhoo---I wish I owned[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  purple clothing.  I have a purple tee shirt but nothing that I would venture out of the house wearing.  I am wearing a very deep purple  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  NP that I will probably change tonight for a soft lavender.  [/COLOR]


  If you continue to have problems, PM me with details   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] The week after[/COLOR] *[COLOR=FF0000]RED[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]is up for grabs.  We have good suggestions.  We haven't yet done *BLUE* either.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    Does anyone feel like we should do *2 weeks at a time of a color* or do you prefer *one week and then starting over after we *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*exhaust all of our color options*????[/COLOR]


  I'm with the others- a week at a time keeps me on my toes.   





awickedshape said:


> Today I'm wearing dark purple and plum and so I used TF Pink Glow with Gucci Ultra Violet as my purple eyeshadow and Chanel Antoinette Rouge Coco.   End of day pic:


  Sigh. So lovely.   Today was about plummy shades for me.   Face: Nars luminous weightless foundation "mont blanc" Nars radiant creamy concealer "vanilla" Mac Golden Lariat MSF (warm bronzer, soft burnt red blush, gold highlight) Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette (dim light, incandescent light, radiant light- yup, used all three)  Eyes Hourglass modernist eye shadow palette "exposure" (I used the first, third and fifth shades layered, which worked very well) Also used Incandescent Light as a highlight along the brow and in the inner corners UD liner "demolition"  Dior New Look mascara  Lips: Mac l/l Magenta Hourglass l/g Siren  Siren is such an incredible shade, like molten lava. Since I'm cooler toned, I like the cool, bright shade underneath the hot colour of the gloss.   The look was mostly about playing around with contouring and highlighting. I ended up with a warm summer look that worked surprisingly well.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 30, 2015)

I wore the same face products as yesterday, except for LaFemme Grape blush, no e/s, lots of mascara and OCC Lip Tar in Belladonna.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 1, 2015)

I think I'll be seriously slacking during purple week - it's gotten incredibly hot over here (it'll be over 104 over the weekend), we have no AC and an appartment right under the roof that gets really hot. I'm wearing nearly nothing on my face right now and guess I won't do anything apart from powder, mascara and a bit of gloss.   I want it to be cooler right now!!! *stamps foot*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 1, 2015)

^^^^Please send us some of that heat.   It is only going to get up to 70 today?


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty AWS---love the color combo!!!
> 
> Okay
> 
> ...


 
  104, my goodness! Hoping a cool breeze will blow your way


----------



## Anneri (Jul 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @Medgal07!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope so too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *Thank you* @Medgal07!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you @katred!!
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2015)

Anneri said:


> We can trade if you want to!     I hope so too!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sounds like purple goodness to me!!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Can't blame you one bit Anneri but I would take the heat if you'll take the storms.  So much rain, thunder & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lightening-----OYE!!!  Enough already!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I'll take your cool if you'll take our storms!!!![/COLOR]:fluffy:      :frenz:


  :-D   Today I used the plummy eyeshadow from TF Pink Glow and the pale pink and purple from YSL couture palette no9 with the highlighter and blush from PG and Chanel Antoinette again. Lazy lol


----------



## katred (Jul 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> :-D   Today I used the plummy eyeshadow from TF Pink Glow and the pale pink and purple from YSL couture palette no9 with the highlighter and blush from PG and Chanel Antoinette again. Lazy lol


  Those shades are lovely together. I always slack on combining shades from different palettes.   Today was pretty basic- Strange, Nooner and Darkside from the Naked 3 palette as shadows and UD Smoke eye liner, with Dior Cheek and Lip on the cheeks only and Armani Sheer 600, a soft, cool-leaning plum on the lips.   Very hectic day today, since I'd agreed to help friends move. Why did I do that? WHY did I do that? I love these people, but when I showed up, a lot of stuff wasn't even packed. I spent about four and a half hours stuffing things in boxes and finally had to come home to rest a little. I might have to go back and help get stuff into the new place later, although I'm inordinately sore. Not sure how great a friend I feel like being at the moment.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Those shades are lovely together. I always slack on combining shades from different palettes.   Today was pretty basic- Strange, Nooner and Darkside from the Naked 3 palette as shadows and UD Smoke eye liner, with Dior Cheek and Lip on the cheeks only and Armani Sheer 600, a soft, cool-leaning plum on the lips.   Very hectic day today, since I'd agreed to help friends move. Why did I do that? WHY did I do that? I love these people, but when I showed up, a lot of stuff wasn't even packed. I spent about four and a half hours stuffing things in boxes and finally had to come home to rest a little. I might have to go back and help get stuff into the new place later, although I'm inordinately sore. Not sure how great a friend I feel like being at the moment.


  I liked the combination a lot [@]katred[/@]!  That's a big commitment.  Rest up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Very hectic day today, since I'd agreed to help friends move. Why did I do that? WHY did I do that? I love these people, but when I showed up, a lot of stuff wasn't even packed. I spent about four and a half hours stuffing things in boxes and finally had to come home to rest a little. I might have to go back and help get stuff into the new place later, although I'm inordinately sore. Not sure how great a friend I feel like being at the moment.


   Nice look!!!

   That's a huge physical commitment.  Was this a sudden move?  Most people start boxing things as soon as they know.  You're a good friend!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Love it!!!!!  Great color choices!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Nice look!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   That's a huge physical [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]commitment.  Was this a sudden move?  Most people start boxing things as soon as they know.  You're a good friend!!! [/COLOR]


  Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@]! Hope all is well


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Today's Purple Look

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow *Campanule* (Shimmering Violet) to lid  -_ I love this---just noticed the subtle shimmer tonight._
Purple E/S from Chanel L'Intemporel De Chanel palette to Crease & transition area---sheered
Purple E/S from Chanel L'Intemporel De Chanel palette to lower lash line
White E/S from Chanel L'Intemporel De Chanel palette to highlight brow
MAC *Blacktrack* to line upper lash line
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner *Orchidee* (purple) to waterline
Dior Addict It-Lash Mascara, Purple to tips of eye lashes

 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist SPF 50 
Estée Lauder Double Wear Foundation mixed with Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Chanel Delicé to highlight facial high planes
Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer), as a brozer

NARS Light Reflecting* Loose *Setting Powder, *Crystal*
 Guerlain MétéoritesPerles *Dore 04* (Brown, Lavender, Gold) to finish

MAC *Fix+*

*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Charlotte Tilbury *Hepburn Honey *(Beige Nude)
Tom Ford Lip Gloss, *Pink Guilt*

*NAILS:*

 Dior Shimmering Lilac


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hope all is well







Yes thanks AWS---No storm tonight!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Yes thanks AWS---No storm tonight!!![/COLOR]:yahoo:


  That's a relief!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm just popping in to say hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't keep up with the challenges at all but you are all doing great! 

@Medgal07 I hope you and your neighbours are fine now and there aren't any more storms!


Anneri said:


> I want it to be cooler right now!!! *stamps foot*


  It's unusually hot here too! I'm used to heat, the summers in my home country are always between 28-40 degrees (84-104 F) but I can't imagine how the locals feel - I'm pretty sure that almost nobody has AC in their homes and it was 34 yesterday! On a different note, I'm going on a little trip to Berlin on Saturday and the forecast was showing 24 degrees two weeks ago. Now I'll enjoy sightseeing at 38


----------



## Anneri (Jul 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm just popping in to say hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  To make everything worse I got a lot of cherries today and had to stew them - it was unbelievably hot in the ******* with the cooking fruit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT, I made it and have now a lot of jars of cherry compote. Yum!

  Have fun in Berlin! If you need to know something, PM me and I'll hook you up with one of my best friends (who's also on Specktra) who lives there! She'll be happy to share all Berlin secret spots!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> To make everything worse I got a lot of cherries today and had to stew them - it was unbelievably hot in the ******* with the cooking fruit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Cherry Compote 



Yum!!!  Bring on the vanilla ice cream



A girl has to do, what a girl has to do to stay cool!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes!  Just clouds and a little rain today.  Now _*that*_ I can handle!
> 
> Thanks so much Maggie!  We faired better than most.  I hope you have a great time in Berlin!!!
> 
> ...


  Thank you! I'm glad that you're okay! Btw, I finally received Chanel Deep purple today and I've been wearing it for a few hours now - I love it!


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I might need some recommendations for not so popular places! I also need a club recommendation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Happy Birthday in advance!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I might need some recommendations for not so popular places! I also need a club recommendation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yay!!!  



Mine is on Tuesday!!!  *JULY BABIES ROCK!!!*




  I'm so glad you love Deep Purple!!  That mean you're on theme after all!!! I'm putting mine on today too.  I'm late getting out of the gate today because I was busy stalking 
  for makeup.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The lipstick is not really purple though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*But *I have OPI You're such a Budapest on my toes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    It's the purple family!!!!!  Totally counts!!!


----------



## katred (Jul 2, 2015)

Happy birthday @mkoparanova ! I'm a late September baby myself, but The Great Enabler's birthday is July 13th, so I'm a big fan of July-born people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today was somewhat calmer for me, so I played around with some on-theme colours. I got inspired after looking at some hyacinths, which I find sort of hypnotically beautiful. So the look was all about creating that eerie mix of purple and blue. I didn't quite get it- or at least, my look wasn't as vibrant as a hyacinth, but I do think that I got the idea right.

  Face:
  Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc"
  Diorskin Nude concealer "010"
  Chanel Ombres Contrastes "Notorious" [lilac-taupe contour]
  Clinique Pansy Pop blush [lavender pink]
  Bobbi Brown Brightening Finishing Powder "Porcelain Pearl" [soft white]

  Eyes:
  Estee Lauder Color Gelée e/s "Arctic Sky" [periwinkle blue with pink sheen]
  Urban Decay e/s "Asphyxia" [cool purple with blue sheen]
  RBR e/s "Alabaster Starling" [shimmery oyster white]
  Illamasqua Precision Gel e/l
  Marcelle Volume Precision mascara [navy]

  Lips:
  Mac Cremesheen l/s "Yield to Love" [cool rose]

  I normally don't do all cool or all warm colours, but I did like this.

  [FYI, the people I helped move ended up finishing at about 4a.m. and one of them now has a badly sprained ankle. I didn't end up going back to help, because I was worried I'd be there all night. Seems like that was sound reasoning.]


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 3, 2015)

katred said:


> Happy birthday @mkoparanova ! I'm a late September baby myself, but The Great Enabler's birthday is July 13th, so I'm a big fan of July-born people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 3, 2015)

Another FOTD wrap up.

  I'm not sure why I'm posting this one since it was barely on theme, but this is one of my conservative go-tos:

  Wednesday (Purple Week Day Three):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, NARS (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench, Tom Ford Cognac Sable (lightest 2)
  Eyeliner: Tom Ford Metallic Mink
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: Lancome Le Crayon Clair
  Lipstick: Guerlain Rouge G_ 64 Gemma_

  Mani: _OPI Puerto Vallarta Violeta _(the old 2006 version with all of the chemicals still in it. I _know_ it's healthier without, but **** those polishes are still rocking.)
  Pedi: Christian Louboutin _Lovi_


  I made up for it Thursday, though. Purple explosion.

Thursday (Purple Week Day Four):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, NARS (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: _Clinique Cheek Pop 15 Pansy Pop_
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Luminizing Powder: Guerlain Meteorites- 03 Medium
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench, _Tom Ford Eye Color Duo Ripe Plum_
  Eyeliner: _NARS Larger than Life Eyeliner- Bourbon Street_ 
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: _ColourPop Westie (honorable mention)_
  Lipstick: _ColourPop Westie (honorable mention)_

  Mani: _Dior Ulta Violet _(very similar to Chanel Lavanda, which was being a PITA in terms of drying)
  Pedi: Christian Louboutin _Lovi_ 

  Accessories: Purple Nixon watch

  I'll post today's look in a bit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

katred said:


> Happy birthday @mkoparanova ! I'm a late September baby myself, but *The Great Enabler's birthday is July 13th, so I'm a big fan of July-born people.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That made me chuckle big time Katred.  My grandmother's birthday was July 12.
Is so nice when you have time to explore and play around with makeup and constructing looks.  It's nice that you were inspired by flowers!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 3, 2015)

OK, I had today off. Hence the purple explosion. I more than made up for lagging.

Friday (Purple Week Day Five):

  Outfit: _Navy Old Navy sundress with flowers, including purple (circa 2009), purple Old Navy cardi_
  Accessories: _gold necklace with red, gold, and purple stones, purple Nixon watch_
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, NARS (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: _Clinique Cheek Pop 15 Pansy Pop_
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Setting Powder: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench, _Chanel Stylo Yeux Campanule_
  Eyeliner: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof Perle de Lune (lower)
  Mascara: Chanel Le Volume
  Lipliner: Shiseido Smoothing Lip Pencil- PK 304
  Lipstick: Hourglass Ballet
  Lipgloss: Hourglass Extreme Sheen Gloss- Ballet
  All-over: Guerlain Meteorites 

  Mani: _Whim Do You Lilac Me?_
  Pedi: Christian Louboutin _Lovi_


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th of July, lovelies!

  No big plans here, but it's quite miserable. It's been raining, and now it's just humid and gloomy while looking like it's about to rain at any given moment. This is also the first 4th I haven't done red/white/blue nails in quite a few years!

My Happy 4th of July On-Theme FOTD:
  Primers: Guerlain Metorites, Smashbox 24 Hour Photo Finish Shadow Primer (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer (eyes)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting- 01
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Blush:  _Clinique Cheek Pop- #15 Pansy Pop_
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons- #00 Nude
  Highlighter: _ColourPop Hippo_
  Setting Powder: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  All-over: _Guerlain Meteorites Compact- 04 Dore_
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter- Chestnut
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench, Urban Decay Bordello (crease, from Shadow Box), _Laura Mercier Caviar Stick- Orchid_ (lid)
  Eyeliner: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof 916 Perle de Lune
  Mascara: Guerlain Maxi Lash
  Lipstick: Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick Shine- 830 Rich Girl Red
  Mani: Nail art! Base color: _Sally Hansen Salon Manicure- I Lilac You_, Accents: _Deborah Lippmann Shoshanna_, _Sephora Nail Lacquer L55 Catch Me, Maybelline 818 Purple Madness_,_ Zoya Julie_
  Pedi: Christian Louboutin _Lovi_ 

  Accessory: _Purple Nixon Watch_

  A few notes on today's look. First, I had some fun with watercolor-esque nail art. I'll try to photograph before I remove it tonight. All purple. I'm also wearing the other Revlon lipstick that I got shortly after falling in love with the Coral one (see my posts during Green Week). This is such an easy red that I have a feeling I'll be rocking it the rest of the summer.

  On another note, I went to Ulta and cashed out my points today. Guess who is the new proud owner of a T3 Featherweight Luxe 2i for $0.54 in tax? This woman!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm just going to keep talking to myself here...

  Last day of purple week consisted of a hybrid approach for me. No makeup, but my nails and accessories are purple. I went to a Sephora class, so I used different shades.

Last Day of Purple Week- which I guess hasn't been popular.
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24/7 (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Foundation
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Blush: Becca Mineral Blush Flowerchild
  Highlight: Becca Opal
  Brows: Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Eyeshadow/Eyeliner: Dior Illuminating Neutrals Palette
  Mascara: Guerlain Maxilash
  Lipstick: Lancome L'Absolu Rouge #246 Rose Comtesse, followed by MAC Craving (yes, there's a story but why talk to myself?)
  Mani: Nail art- first attempt at an ombre nail. _OPI Infinite Shine Grapely Admired, Tom Ford African Violet, Formula X Brainchild_
  Pedi: _Christian Louboutin Lovi_
  Accessories: _purple Nixon watch, purple enamel Sequin bangle, purple bubble necklace (ebay, $6.99), lilac Kate Spade studs_


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 5, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm just going to keep talking to myself here...
> 
> Last day of purple week consisted of a hybrid approach for me. No makeup, but my nails and accessories are purple. I went to a Sephora class, so I used different shades.
> 
> ...









  You are not talking to yourself.  I've been reading the last couple of days.  I should have joined in today but was eager to use all my new purchases.  Was there a purple in there?  Yes, I think there was now that I think of it.  I'll try and join in this summer as I have a bit more time.  I need to go back and see what's the next theme.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh, no, purple week was popular . I know I didn't have time to always post, but this was the first challenge in a long while that I actually did each day. I figured, from reading in other threads about folk going out of town, that it might have affected a few of us here too. This is giving me momentum for red week. I have cheated a little and already painted my nails red. I have a red blouse at the ready and will be planning my lips for the week tonight. I know I am wearing Frankly Scarlet blush and a few of my red BN blushes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Oh, no, purple week was popular . I know I didn't have time to always post, but this was the first challenge in a long while that I actually did each day. I figured, from reading in other threads about folk going out of town, that it might have affected a few of us here too. This is giving me momentum for red week. I have cheated a little and already painted my nails red. I have a red blouse at the ready and will be planning my lips for the week tonight. I know I am wearing Frankly Scarlet blush and a few of my red BN blushes.


  Oh it's red week?  I never wear my Chanel Rouge blush.  I need to pull it out.  Plus I've bought quite a few reds in the last few months that I haven't worn.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh it's red week?  I never wear my Chanel Rouge blush.  I need to pull it out.  Plus I've bought quite a few reds in the last few months that I haven't worn.


  Yep red. I cannot wait to break out Riri Woo again. It has been too long.


----------



## Shars (Jul 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Yep red. I cannot wait to break out Riri Woo again. It has been too long.


  I wore Riri Woo today!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Happy 4th of July, lovelies!
> 
> No big plans here, but it's quite miserable. It's been raining, and now it's just humid and gloomy while looking like it's about to rain at any given moment. This is also the first 4th I haven't done red/white/blue nails in quite a few years!
> 
> ...


  I hope your 4th was good in spite of the weather!!!!   Your mani sounds awesome!







Enjoy you new hairdryer!!!  Total SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> *I'm just going to keep talking to myself here...*
> 
> Last day of purple week consisted of a hybrid approach for me. No makeup, but my nails and accessories are purple. I went to a Sephora class, so I used different shades.
> 
> ...






I've been reading---just not writing much here.  I'll do better next week!  Love you purple accessories!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> You are not talking to yourself.  I've been reading the last couple of days.  I should have joined in today but was eager to use all my new purchases.  Was there a purple in there?  Yes, I think there was now that I think of it.  I'll try and join in this summer as I have a bit more time. * I need to go back and see what's the next theme.  *


      Monday *July 6* to Sunday* July 12,* is *RED WEEK*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wore Riri Woo today!!!






What other oldies but goodies can we bring out for this week?????


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Not too much red but it's a start.  I only wore the Red blush today and I went pretty light with it.

  Armani Maestro Foundation
  Becca eye brightener
  Becca toffee and chestnut concealers mixed.  I usually 2 parts toffee to 1 part treaclet but now I'm doing the reverse for summer, 1 part toffee and 2 parts treacle
  Armani powder bronzer #200
  Tom Ford Naked Bronze eyeshadow cream
  Colourpop Blazing eyeshadow
*Chanel Rouge blush*
  Chanel Or blush as highlighter
  YSL Or Saharienne gloss volupte


----------



## Anneri (Jul 6, 2015)

We had around 104F for the last four days - that's the reason that I neither wore proper makeup nor felt like doing anything besides lounging around and suffering in our apartment from hell that doesn't have an AC and is hotter than the temperature outside in the evenings. I felt like a zombie. Today is the first day that it's cooler (between 80 and 90F) and I feel slightly human again. I completely failed at purple week for that reason - I think I wore purple once and I love purple!
  I actually am afraid to use anything in stick form just yet - I bought VG Miley on Friday and applied it once until I noticed it was really soft. I think every lipstick I'd use right now would break off.

  Oh well. Red should be easy. I love doing minimal makeup with red lips - that means I can just put on my sunglasses when I go out and look totally polished without any real effort.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 6, 2015)

I took today off, so I had the time to play with a lot more makeup/fancier look than I'd normally wear to the office on Monday morning since I had 0 plans to leave the house and nothing to do. I also pulled out a palette that I _had to have_ but admittedly have only used a handful of times. I really love the look I created today, so I can see it going into regular rotation.

  All of the below worn with clean PJs: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red Week Day One (Monday):
  Primers: Shiseido, Smashbox 24 Hour Primer (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS Creamy, Shisiedo Natural FInish Cream
  Foundation: Burberry Sheer Foundation Trench #02
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Bronzer: Tom Ford Gold Dust
  Blush: Clinique Cheek Pop #05 Nude Pop
  Highlighter: NARS Reckless Blush
  Contour: Marc Jacobs #Instamarc  in 20 Dream Filter
  Setting Powder: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- Trench (to browbone), NARS Dual Intensity Eyeshadows: Europa (crease), Andromeda (inner highlight), Himalia (lid), Ursa Major (outer lid)
  Eyeliners: MAC Pearlglide- Molasses (upper), Urban Decay Mushroom (lower), NARS Larger than Life Eyeshadow Rue Bonaparte (inner lower tightline)
  Mascara: Guerlain Maxi Lash
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Overall: Guerlain Meteorites Perles du Dragon
  Lipliner: _NARS Velvet Lip Liner- Nihiwatu_
  Lipstick: _NARS Audacious- Carmen_
  Mani: _OPI Race Red_
  Pedi: _Christian Louboutin Rouge Louboutin   _

  I have to be honest, I'd recreate this whole look (except swap out orangey red Race Red for a blue-based red) for a special evening.... not necessarily Monday morning. I'd also forgotten how much I liked Race Red. If my nails hold up, I'm not going to switch them tonight.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> You are not talking to yourself.  I've been reading the last couple of days.  I should have joined in today but was eager to use all my new purchases.  Was there a purple in there?  Yes, I think there was now that I think of it.  I'll try and join in this summer as I have a bit more time.  I need to go back and see what's the next theme.


 
  I was seriously starting to think that I was- or that I was going to get dinged for repeatedly spamming a thread!

  Sad but true: I can't get through my favorites on all colors in one week each.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I took today off, so I had the time to play with a lot more makeup/fancier look than I'd normally wear to the office on Monday morning since I had 0 plans to leave the house and nothing to do. I also pulled out a palette that I _had to have_ but admittedly have only used a handful of times. I really love the look I created today, so I can see it going into regular rotation.
> 
> *All of the below worn with clean PJs:
> 
> ...


  Reckless Blush!  I've totally neglected this.  Adding it in this week's rotation.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 6, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 






Enjoy you new hairdryer!!!  Total SCORE!!!!!




  I saved my Ulta points and strategically planned purchases for quite awhile to get that! So, so amazing. I've been the bargain shopping queen the past few days- between the T3, travel Kiehl's toner, 2 MAC eyeshadows, and a MAC lipstick (wait, starletta's buying MAC? huh? Yes, it happens. I used to be devoted until the LE crud ticked me off. Now I purchase a handful of items per year) I spent about $22 with tax. Totally didn't go against the low buy.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Not too much red but it's a start.  I only wore the Red blush today and I went pretty light with it.
> 
> Armani Maestro Foundation
> Becca eye brightener
> ...


 
  I'm super jealous of people who can pull off red blushes! I have rosacea, so I struggle even with pinks!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Reckless Blush!  I've totally neglected this.  Adding it in this week's rotation.


  Confession: me, too! When I was putting everything together, I kept remembering there was a highlighter that finished off a similar look that a NARS artist did on me. I haven't worn it very often, but it's awesome.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Confession: me, too! When I was putting everything together, I kept remembering there was a highlighter that finished off a similar look that a NARS artist did on me. I haven't worn it very often, but it's awesome.


I almost missed out on it thinking it was blush.  I don't think anyone could wear it as blush.  I think Nars is messing up and missing out by not calling all these lighter colors highlighters.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I almost missed out on it thinking it was blush.  I don't think anyone could wear it as blush.  I think Nars is messing up and missing out by not calling all these lighter colors highlighters.


 
  Isn't Albatross called a Highlighting Blush or some other nonsense like that? I'd argue Reckless, Albatross, and Satellite of Love are all highlighters for sure- possibly some of the others (although I can get away with some of the lighter shades for blush).


----------



## katred (Jul 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I was seriously starting to think that I was- or that I was going to get dinged for repeatedly spamming a thread!  Sad but true: I can't get through my favorites on all colors in one week each.


  I know what you mean. A lot of my purples are darker, more appropriate for winter. I didn't entirely let that stop me, but I could honestly have done a week of just dark purple lips.   I did stick with the purples for the week, but since I started purple week a day early, I also started red week a day early.   





starletta8 said:


> Isn't Albatross called a Highlighting Blush or some other nonsense like that? I'd argue Reckless, Albatross, and Satellite of Love are all highlighters for sure- possibly some of the others (although I can get away with some of the lighter shades for blush).


  It is. I'm not sure why some of the lighter blushes aren't classified as highlighters. I love Nico, but it's clearly a highlighting shade.


----------



## Shars (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I had a couple of good purple days too Sage.  I'm smitten w/Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow *Campanule* (Shimmering Violet)1*07* and Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner
> *   Orchidee* 997 ---both made a really nice eye look.
> 
> 
> ...


  I have so many darn red lipsticks but I just feel like with my big ole lips, red is such an intimidating colour. I feel like I'm walking around the office demanding attention lol. I've worn MAC's Riri Woo yesterday and MAC's Roxo today. I think I may grab for one of my NARS reds tomorrow or continue on with my MAC reds. I could do MAC reds all week lol. I especially want to wear MAC's Absolute Power which is my favourite red lipstick of all time!! I've been keeping my eye makeup simple but still striking so that it's not too much of a power look lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I was seriously starting to think that I was- or that I was going to get dinged for repeatedly spamming a thread!
> 
> Sad but true: I can't get through my favorites on all colors in one week each.


 That gives you/us something to look froward to when that color week comes around again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have so many darn red lipsticks but I just feel like with my big ole lips, red is such an intimidating colour. I feel like I'm walking around the office demanding attention lol. I've worn MAC's Riri Woo yesterday and MAC's Roxo today. I think I may grab for one of my NARS reds tomorrow or continue on with my MAC reds. I could do MAC reds all week lol. I especially want to wear MAC's Absolute Power which is my favourite red lipstick of all time!! I've been keeping my eye makeup simple but still striking so that it's not too much of a power look lol.


  You're beautiful and you have beautiful lips Shars----be proud of them!!!!  I think I'll start with a bang-------*GIORGIO ARMANI *LipMaestro *Chinese Lacquer* #402


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

​I don't seem to have our next theme week-----have we decided what we're doing after red week????  This is what we've done so far:

 Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK** DONE*

Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28 is  *GREEN WEEK*

  Monday June 29 to Sunday July 5  is *PURPLE WEEK*

 *Monday July 6 to Sunday July 12*, is *RED WEEK*

We've also already had orange/coral week and bronze week.  We need to cover Blue, Neutral/browns & Smoke Eyes & Burgundy (Sept/Oct).  I'm sure I must have left something out






Please chime in with what color you'd like to wear next!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I don't seem to have our next theme week-----have we decided what we're doing after red week????  This is what we've done so far:
> 
> Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK** DONE*
> 
> ...


  I think the first week of this round's colour challenge was neutrals iirc, Med!
  What about black/grey/white? Orange/yellow?

  And let's do blue next week!

  I managed to do some sort of face today. Yay!
  I used MAC's Mineralize Loose over my sunscreen and some Bourjois concealer for my undereyes. Sweet Samba MB (at least the tan part of it) as a blush.
  On my eyes I wore Sisley Twist e/s in Bronze sheered out all over my lid with Sephora eye pencil waterproof in Banana Split on the upper lash line - I struggled with it when I got it (could be that my skin is just to light and yellow for this and it doesn't have the nice pop of contrast if you're a darker skinned beauty) BUT today it worked for a nice summery look paired with the Bronze e/s. Lined my lower lashline with my trusty EL Pure Color liner in Blackened Cocoa (one of the rare items I have a BU of!), put some brow gel on my brows, applied some Clinique mascara and done!
  Red lips: EL Envy Shine in Empowered.

  I love the Envies, but I'm not really convinced about the Envy Shines. Luckily I have a sampler so I can try them out, but first impression is that I love the Huggables a lot more. The Envy Shines have too much slip for my taste.

  I got some new nailpolish today and I think I'm going to put on some yellow holo I just got to match Banana Split! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How did your root canal go, Med? Are you allright?


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 7, 2015)

I've mostly been off-theme but today I used my beloved Burberry Gold No25 palette with MAC Refined Golden bronzer as blush and NARS Rita audacious lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for looks that inspired me, I loved this MUA's IG post using NARS Charlotte but I went off script lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used GA Shadow eye tint, Nudestix Night magnetic eye pencil, Gucci Exotic Umber bronzing powder as blush and NARS Rita  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Totally off! :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I think the first week of this round's colour challenge was neutrals iirc, Med!
> What about black/grey/white? Orange/yellow?
> 
> And let's do blue next week!
> ...






Just chuckling at your remark!  You look so beautiful!!!  That red is so perfect for your coloring and it's totally face-brightening for you.  You're stunning AWS!!!!  
   I wish you could come and do _my _wings for tonight!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's really good Starletta.  I did something similar to get the new fall YSL E/S palette----I used a Nordies Note and paid only $3 & change in state tax, but I'll recoup
> that via Ebates which was 6% at that time----the same amount as my state tax.
> 
> That's quite a challenge Starletta but you really have worked so hard to select the right products and make them work for you
> ...


  Hubba Hubba! Go Trini!! LOVE NARS' Rita on you!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm old so I forgot about the neutrals---I guess I confused them with the bronzes----we did do those right?  You are my official memory!!!!!:kiss: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Yay for makeup and nail polish.  Glad you were able to create a look yesterday-----it sounds really nice.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks for asking Anneri-----The root canal went swimmingly----this was my first time seeing this specialist and _SHE_ was amazing---very gentle & confident.  She said[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  my canal was very oddly [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]positioned.  I said, "Need a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]tough [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] job done, enlist a woman", and we all (she, her assistant & I) laughed.  My regular dentist couldn't fine the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  canal and he was afraid to drill further because he [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]didn't want to possibly sacrifice [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]my[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] tooth.  She said he was close.  I respect his decision and he was upset that he[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  couldn't complete it.  He didn't even charge me for that visit.  I was done in just [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]over an hour, it smarted from the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]drilling and manipulation [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]but Advil took care of that.  I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  felt drained though, and I slept for a couple of hours.  No makeup for me yesterday.  Today I feel great and[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I'm eager to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_go red!!!_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]    :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Just chuckling at your remark!  You look so [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]beautiful!!!  That red is so perfect for your coloring and it's totally face-brightening for you.  You're stunning AWS!!!!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I wish you could come and do [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]_my_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]wings for tonight!!!![/COLOR]


  I had a good laugh when I compared photos :lol!  Thank you so much [@]Medgal07[/@]!    This was my first proper black eyeliner wing! I felt accomplished lol  I'm glad you are recovering well!!!   





Shars said:


> Thank you Meddy. I didn't always like them but I've learned to love my lips now. But I don't like the attention I get with red lipstick sometimes haha.   Hubba Hubba! Go Trini!! LOVE NARS' Rita on you!


  lol!! Thank you [@]Shars[/@]!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have so many darn red lipsticks but I just feel like with my big ole lips, red is such an intimidating colour. I feel like I'm walking around the office demanding attention lol. I've worn MAC's Riri Woo yesterday and MAC's Roxo today. I think I may grab for one of my NARS reds tomorrow or continue on with my MAC reds. I could do MAC reds all week lol. I especially want to wear MAC's Absolute Power which is my favourite red lipstick of all time!! I've been keeping my eye makeup simple but still striking so that it's not too much of a power look lol.


 I think this is my problem with reds too.  I did wear Riri woo today.  





awickedshape said:


> I've mostly been off-theme but today I used my beloved Burberry Gold No25 palette with MAC Refined Golden bronzer as blush and NARS Rita audacious lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorge! Your wing is fabulous. I'm all about the wing this summer.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 7, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think this is my problem with reds too.  I did wear Riri woo today. Gorge! Your wing is fabulous. I'm all about the wing this summer.


  I hardly use my Riri Woo.  Thank you @Icecaramellatte !


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Pretty much the same look as yesterday except I didn't use the colourpop glittery shadow on top, I used the one that came with Naked Bronze. I think I like the Colourpop combo better.   Armani Maestro foundation A bit of mac concealer on some fading spots. yay! Nars loose powder in Mountain I think over concealer and t zone Becca eye brighter and concealers in toffee and treacle under eyes Tom ford Naked bronze cream shadow and glitter topper UD Perversion liner to tight line Kat Von d Hyde bronze liquid liner on upper lash line Chanel Le volume mascara Mac bad girl gone good blush Becca Champagne Pop highlighter *Mac Riri Woo lipstick*


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2015)

Ladies you all have beautiful lips! Paint them red! (Or pink, or purple or orange!)

  Other people spend a lot of money on fillers.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 7, 2015)

Nothing exciting to report today, except that I am wearing OCC Lip Tar in NSFW, with red nails and a tiny bit of LaFemme Red blush. I had planned to wear Black Radiance Warm Berry but it was nowhere to be found this morning. I have way too many red lipsticks. Tomorrow I want to wear LaSplash Poison Apple. I may pour a few drops out, you know, in honor of their destroyed factory. I feel so bad about it burning down. I also feel bad because we missed out on Rocket Lip Mousse at Phame. That is all.


----------



## Shars (Jul 7, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Nothing exciting to report today, except that I am wearing OCC Lip Tar in NSFW, with red nails and a tiny bit of LaFemme Red blush. I had planned to wear Black Radiance Warm Berry but it was nowhere to be found this morning. I have way too many red lipsticks. Tomorrow I want to wear LaSplash Poison Apple.* I may pour a few drops out, you know, in honor of their destroyed factory. I feel so bad about it burning down. I also feel bad because we missed out on Rocket Lip Mousse at Phame. That is all.*


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have so many darn red lipsticks but I just feel like with my big ole lips, red is such an intimidating colour. I feel like I'm walking around the office demanding attention lol. I've worn MAC's Riri Woo yesterday and MAC's Roxo today. I think I may grab for one of my NARS reds tomorrow or continue on with my MAC reds. I could do MAC reds all week lol. I especially want to wear MAC's Absolute Power which is my favourite red lipstick of all time!! I've been keeping my eye makeup simple but still striking so that it's not too much of a power look lol.


 
  My lips aren't big, but that's what I'm struggling with! Red is so powerful and such an eye-catcher that I struggle with wearing it as a daily shade.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> My lips aren't big, but that's what I'm struggling with! Red is so powerful and such an eye-catcher that I struggle with wearing it as a daily shade.


  Now see, this week is a time to get used to seeing yourself wearing it. Blue reds make your teeth look so white!  And @Shars, it is other people's problem if they get intimidated seeing you wear red lips. Your post reminded me of a post that was in another forum a year or so ago, when a member was told by a beauty concierge that she should not buy a red lipstick because it would make her look unapproachable. WHAT?!? I so wonder how these ideas get started.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 7, 2015)

Technically, I'm compliant for Red Week 90% of the time. My favorite glasses are oversized dark red Gucci frames. Tuesday brought a similar face to Monday.

Tuesday (Red Week Day Two):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, NARS
  Concealers: NARS, NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: Shiseido Face Color Enhancing Trio OR1*
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Highlighter: Becca x JH Champagne Pop
  Setting Powder: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Finishing: Guerlain Meteorites 04 Dore
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro 04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Trench (to browbone), MAC Lorelei (crease), MAC Woodwinked (lid)
  Eyeliner: MAC Pearlglide- Molasses (upper), Julep Gel Eye Glider-bronze shimmer (lower)
  Mascara: Guerlain Maxilash
  Lipliner: _NARS Velvet Lip Liner Nihiwatu_
  Lipstick: _Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick Shine- 830 Rich Girl Red_

  Mani: _OPI Coca Cola Red_**
  Pedi: _Christian Louboutin Rouge Louboutin_

_Accessory: Michael Kors Red Hamilton tote_

  * I need to give some serious love to these 100% underrated multi-purpose wonders. This shade gives me a straight up flawless and natural look. I wish more people showed them love!

  ** About 10 minutes after saying I hoped that Race Red wouldn't chip... I chipped it.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 7, 2015)

I work in a workplace where bright red lips wouldn't be welcomed on a daily basis. 

  Now, before everyone gets riled up, sit your butts back down. I just happen to work in an ultra conservative, male-dominated field with certain expectations. I knew that prior to accepting the job, and no, I'm not into "changing things and breaking down barriers." I'm all good. Being able to wear open-toed shoes during the summer is a relatively new phenomenon. So I'm not going to push it.


----------



## Shars (Jul 7, 2015)

sagehen said:


> And @Shars, it is other people's problem if they get intimidated seeing you wear red lips. Your post reminded me of a post that was in another forum a year or so ago, when a member was told by a beauty concierge that she should not buy a red lipstick because it would make her look unapproachable. WHAT?!? I so wonder how these ideas get started.


  It's not so much an intimidation thing - on me it's a power colour and I don't like the attention lol. I do love red lipstick on me and am happy to wear it when I'm going out and all dressed up but I tend to shy away from it for work. I will wear the brightest pink though lol.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I work in a workplace where bright red lips wouldn't be welcomed on a daily basis.   Now, before everyone gets riled up, sit your butts back down. I just happen to work in an ultra conservative, male-dominated field with certain expectations. I knew that prior to accepting the job, and no, I'm not into "changing things and breaking down barriers." I'm all good. Being able to wear open-toed shoes during the summer is a relatively new phenomenon. So I'm not going to push it.


  I wasn't trying to fight the power, I was just thinking this challenge was a good time to get used to seeing yourself do something you don't do normally (if that is something you wanted to do - I was just saying). The challenges have helped me in the past.  I don't know what you do and I wasn't thinking of the workplace. No offense was intended.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 7, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I wasn't trying to fight the power, I was just thinking this challenge was a good time to get used to seeing yourself do something you don't do normally (if that is something you wanted to do - I was just saying). The challenges have helped me in the past. I don't know what you do and I wasn't thinking of the workplace. No offense was intended.


 
  No offense was taken, I was merely anticipating the additional replies telling me that I should be as much of an individual as I want, etc, etc. And I push it as much as I dare. But bold red lips every day would be pushing it too far.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm working at a summer camp so red lips aren't really appropriate (or lipstick at all). Plus I only own 5 reds so and one is Queen's Sin which is kind of a party red to me. Maybe I can be all aboard next week's challenge...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm working at a summer camp so red lips aren't really appropriate (or lipstick at all). Plus I only own 5 reds so and one is Queen's Sin which is kind of a party red to me. Maybe I can be all aboard next week's challenge...


  Not even a sheer application or a gloss?  You can do elegant's dab and smoosh method.  You can wear them like a stain.  

  Well, I made a mistake earlier.  I didn't wear Riri Woo, I wore Viva Glam Rhianna.  That is different, right?  I'm thinking of wearing the Viva Glam Rhianna gloss tomorrow.  Trying to pull out all my reds now.  I have more than I realized.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2015)

Wait a minute… I wore tart's Natural Beauty blush today (layered over tart's Captivating, which is a light matte peach shade) so I guess that counts. I didn't get a chance to put on makeup Monday, but now I am excited to pull out some other red blushes that typically get no love. I even have a red MAC Sheer Shimmer Powder (highlighter) that I haven't used in AGES and I'll wear my JD Glow highlighter in Beyonce (it has red iridescence) if it comes this week. And I'll do at least one eye shadow look featuring red this week (I wonder how much earlier I'll have to get up to pull that one off…). I'm assuming rich burgundy shades count for red week? [Did someone say Heritage Rouge…??] And Foxy eyeliner!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Not even a sheer application or a gloss?  You can do elegant's dab and smoosh method.  You can wear them like a stain.
> 
> Well, I made a mistake earlier.  I didn't wear Riri Woo, I wore Viva Glam Rhianna.  That is different, right?  I'm thinking of wearing the Viva Glam Rhianna gloss tomorrow.  Trying to pull out all my reds now.  I have more than I realized.


  I mean I'm sure I wouldn't get reprimanded or anything, I would just feel weird wearing lipstick around tweens for whatever reason. I wear makeup and simple eye shadow looks (mainly because of time restraints, not because I feel like wild eye shadow is inappropriate, they would probably love it) it's just that lipstick seems a little much to me, not sure why… maybe it's because summer camp is just SO causal but even if I wore lipstick I feel like red would just be too dramatic for that environment. I'm not prudish about red in general though. I often wear Viva Glam I (my go-to daily red) to class and I usually wear Ruby Woo whenever I'm going out out.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2015)

So I just got really excited about the idea of this challenge and decided to pull out all of my red cheek and eye products and create a "red spread". Some of them are true reds, some lean more copper, others more pink, but definitely all red. I'll keep them all together in a basket so I can easily pull from them.  









  And note to self: Adding an extra Z-palette to my makeup wish list just for rotating products easily.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 7, 2015)

OMG, breaking news y'all!

  Ladies... I just *finished* a red nail polish.

  Whoa. I couldn't tell how little was left since it'd thoroughly coated the sides previously. But it's done!

  Luckily, the hoarder collector in me had already backed it up because I fell in love with this color before.

  It's Julep Nan, if anyone's curious.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I mean I'm sure I wouldn't get reprimanded or anything, I would just feel weird wearing lipstick around tweens for whatever reason. I wear makeup and simple eye shadow looks (mainly because of time restraints, not because I feel like wild eye shadow is inappropriate, they would probably love it) it's just that lipstick seems a little much to me, not sure why… maybe it's because summer camp is just SO causal but even if I wore lipstick I feel like red would just be too dramatic for that environment. I'm not prudish about red in general though. I often wear Viva Glam I (my go-to daily red) to class and I usually wear Ruby Woo whenever I'm going out out.


   I totally forgot about my VG1... I keep thinking Rita is my darkest red, oh my


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *Mac Riri Woo lipstick*


   How do you like Champagne Pop?  I wore mine today too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Ladies you all have beautiful lips! Paint them red! (Or pink, or purple or orange!)
> 
> *Other people spend a lot of money on fillers.
> 
> ...






So true!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> My lips aren't big, but that's what I'm struggling with! Red is so powerful and such an eye-catcher that I struggle with wearing it as a daily shade.
> I get that---especially depending on your work environment.  had that issue when I worked.  Now that I'm home it's Meddy and color gone wild
> 
> 
> ...


  I never thought blue reds would look good one me until I took the plunge and love it now as a change of pace from my warm reds.




In all my years that's one I've never heard before!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I work in a workplace where bright red lips wouldn't be welcomed on a daily basis.
> 
> Now, before everyone gets riled up, sit your butts back down. I just happen to work in an ultra conservative, male-dominated field with certain expectations. I knew that prior to accepting the job, and no, I'm not into "changing things and breaking down barriers." I'm all good. Being able to wear open-toed shoes during the summer is a relatively new phenomenon. So I'm not going to push it.


    Then the fact that red nails, clothing, shoes and accessories count in the weekly challenges should be working just fine for you.  Totally understand workplace 
   considerations related to the color challenges.  Personal circumstance trumps color challenge----always.  This is intended to be fun.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> No offense was taken, I was merely *anticipating the additional replies telling me that I should be as much of an individual as I want, etc, etc*. And I push it as much as I dare. But bold red lips every day would be pushing it too far.






 We're not that group.  That's your livelihood and we respect that-----this is merely fun.  Don't anticipate judgement from us----we understand and some of us 
      have even subsisted in theprofessional environment.  We support you love!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

I neglected to mention my reds for Tuesday----to go with my sort of neutral gold eyelook that I constructed with Chanel Mirage as a base and the MAC Her Cocoa quad.
I used Querlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer, Ebony 08 w/its blush that's a deep red---so perfect for red theme week, and Armani LipMaestro *Chinese Lacquer* #402 (Orange-Red).  My pedi was on theme w/Dior Trafalgar (orange-red) which matched my red peep toe sling back Manolos perfectly.  I'm look forward to more red on Wednesday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OMG, breaking news y'all!
> 
> Ladies... I just *finished* a red nail polish.
> 
> ...


 That's pretty funny Starletta---it must be one of your favs!  



That's a hard thing to accomplish when you have such a vast collection.​


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I understand Shars---you have to be comfortable!  That's what counts!!!![/COLOR]:frenz:     [COLOR=0000FF] You should feel accomplished---you did an awesome job---PERFECTION!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I'm sure you looked lovely ICL!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]  I'll bet NB & Riri Woo was a great combo---I love gold or bronze eye looks with red lips.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] That's a gorgeous red Sage!!!!   I had no idea that really happened--it burned for over 3 hours[/COLOR]:shock:     [COLOR=0000FF] I get that---especially depending on your work environment.  had that issue when I worked.  Now that I'm home it's teddy and color gone wild:lmao: I'm not that bad but[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I have no restrictions[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] beyond my own taste at this point.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I never thought blue reds would look good one me until I took the plunge and love it now as a change of pace from my warm reds.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]In all my years that's one I've never heard before!!!![/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]!   





Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:       :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF] We're not that group.  That's your livelihood and we respect that-----this is merely fun.  Don't anticipate judgement from us----we understand and some of us[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      have even subsisted in the[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]professional environment.  We support you love![/COLOR] :grouphug:


  :frenz:


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I neglected to mention my reds for Tuesday----to go with my sort of neutral gold eyelook that I constructed with Chanel Mirage as a base and the MAC Her Cocoa quad.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I used Querlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer, Ebony 08 w/its blush that's a deep red---so perfect for red theme week, and Armani [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Lip[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Maestro[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Chinese Lacquer*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]#402 (Orange-Red).  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]My pedi was on theme w/Dior Trafalgar (orange-red) which matched my red peep toe sling back Manolos perfectly.  I'm look forward to more red on Wednesday.[/COLOR]


  Oooh, sounds gorgeous!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2015)

Today I used GA Shadow eye tint with the silver and black eyeshadows from the Gucci Ocean Rhapsody eyeshadow quad, Gucci Exotic Umber bronzing powder as blush and MAC Viva Glam I


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 I love the whole look but I am so loving you in* red lipstick!!!!*!!  Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 8, 2015)

I completely abandoned purple week last week.  I wore it once, but it was such a busy weekend, I ended up wearing the same look twice. (peaches/bronze)  HOw boring is that? LOL  


  Happy Birthday Meddy!!  <3  I hope you had a fabulous day!


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2015)

Happy birthday Meddy!!! Hope you got everything you wished for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  AWS, I love the look you did with Shadow. I can never get silver/ grey tones to look good on me.

  I've been loyal to red week, but I'm disappointed in myself, because it's been solely red lipsticks. I wanted to try to incorporate some red shadows, or at least blushes. Here's the quick version of what I've worn so far (base every day has been my usual Nars foundation and concealer, plus Mac Painterly used as a shadow base):

  July 5th (started on Sunday, since I started both of the previous challenges a day early... Can't get my timing right!)

  Eyes:
  Inglot M351 shadow (matte ivory)
  RBR Bashful Flamingo (light peach)
  Ellis Faas Eye Lights E303 (molten bronze)
  UD 24/7 e/l Demolition (dark ash brown)
  Dior New Look mascara

  Cheeks:
  Mac Devil (bright red-orange)
  RBR Sea of Tranquility (rose gold highlight)
  Guerlain Jolie Teint Blonde Clair 00

  Lips:
  Mac l/l Redd (tomato red)
  Hourglass Femme Rouge l/s Raven (bright orange-red)

  July 6th

  Eyes:
  Marc Jacobs e/s The Ingenue #1 (warm cream)
  Mac e/s Bough Grey (deep green-grey)
  Nars Night Porter (deep forest green)
  Mac Dazzlelight (shimmery highlight)
  UD e/l Zero (soft black)
  Dior New Look mascara

  Cheeks:
  Chanel Creme blush Chamade (bright, deep coral)
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Luminous Light (shimmery champagne)

  Lips:
  RBR Murmurings (semi-sheer plum red)

  July 7th

  Eyes:
  RBR Solstice Halcyon (warm mauve)
  Dior Cuir Cannage palette (light peach and warm plum shades)
  Illamasqua Precision Ink e/l Havoc (eggplant)
  Dior New Look mascara

  Cheeks:
  Hourglass Ambient Blush Mood Exposure (warm plum)
  Hourglass Ambient Blush Ethereal Glow (light cool pink)

  Lips:
  Guerlain Kiss Kiss l/s Red Insolence (soft warm red plum)

  Aside from red, this week has been about playing around with blush and highlighter placement, to see how it shapes my face. For some reason, my face seems more "susceptible" to changes based on where I add colour, contour and highlights.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

katred said:


> *Happy birthday Meddy!!! Hope you got everything you wished for *
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Thanks Katred---it was an awesome day-------I ate carbs and got a new tech toy.





​Love your product choices for both days!  What have you done differently and/learned in experimenting with color, contour & highlights.  I agree they all make a huge 
   difference.  I have a huge head and face and try to camouflage their hugeness by contouring.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks AWS!!![/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]I love the whole look but [/COLOR]I [COLOR=0000FF]am so loving you in *red lipstick!!!!*!!  Just beautiful!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you so much [@]Medgal07[/@]!!    





katred said:


> Happy birthday Meddy!!! Hope you got everything you wished for :yahoo:   AWS, I love the look you did with Shadow. I can never get silver/ grey tones to look good on me.  I've been loyal to red week, but I'm disappointed in myself, because it's been solely red lipsticks. I wanted to try to incorporate some red shadows, or at least blushes. Here's the quick version of what I've worn so far (base every day has been my usual Nars foundation and concealer, plus Mac Painterly used as a shadow base):  July 5th (started on Sunday, since I started both of the previous challenges a day early... Can't get my timing right!)  Eyes: Inglot M351 shadow (matte ivory) RBR Bashful Flamingo (light peach) Ellis Faas Eye Lights E303 (molten bronze) UD 24/7 e/l Demolition (dark ash brown) Dior New Look mascara  Cheeks: Mac Devil (bright red-orange) RBR Sea of Tranquility (rose gold highlight) Guerlain Jolie Teint Blonde Clair 00  Lips: Mac l/l Redd (tomato red) Hourglass Femme Rouge l/s Raven (bright orange-red)  July 6th  Eyes: Marc Jacobs e/s The Ingenue #1 (warm cream) Mac e/s Bough Grey (deep green-grey) Nars Night Porter (deep forest green) Mac Dazzlelight (shimmery highlight) UD e/l Zero (soft black) Dior New Look mascara  Cheeks: Chanel Creme blush Chamade (bright, deep coral) Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Luminous Light (shimmery champagne)  Lips: RBR Murmurings (semi-sheer plum red)  July 7th  Eyes: RBR Solstice Halcyon (warm mauve) Dior Cuir Cannage palette (light peach and warm plum shades) Illamasqua Precision Ink e/l Havoc (eggplant) Dior New Look mascara  Cheeks: Hourglass Ambient Blush Mood Exposure (warm plum) Hourglass Ambient Blush Ethereal Glow (light cool pink)  Lips: Guerlain Kiss Kiss l/s Red Insolence (soft warm red plum)  Aside from red, this week has been about playing around with blush and highlighter placement, to see how it shapes my face. For some reason, my face seems more "susceptible" to changes based on where I add colour, contour and highlights.


   Thank you [@]katred[/@]! I'm enjoying using the eye tint.  I'm liking your choices; Devil, Redd etc!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's a take on a minimal eye-look and red lips similar to what  Anneri referenced:  http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/g5029/todays-beauty-secret/?slide=22
                                                                                                                                        http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/g5029/todays-beauty-secret/?slide=24


One of my fav combos---Bronze or gold eye-look w/red lips:  http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/g5029/todays-beauty-secret/?slide=23


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2015)

Meddy, I'm so sorry that I forgot your birthday!!! I hope you had a fab day - and that the year until your next one will be absolutely awesome!!!  I love the looks you linked to, especially the first and the third!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I love the looks you linked to, especially the first and the third!


   Thanks Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.  It was very special!!!

  I subscribe to that site and it was a nice coincidence that they featured those looks during our red week.


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's a take on a minimal eye-look and red lips similar to what  Anneri referenced:  http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/g5029/todays-beauty-secret/?slide=22
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/g5029/todays-beauty-secret/?slide=24
> 
> 
> One of my fav combos---Bronze or gold eye-look w/red lips:  http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/g5029/todays-beauty-secret/?slide=23


  I loooooovee J-Lo's look!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2015)

I love the stain left after most of VG1 gets wiped off. Definitely rediscovered my love for this MAC lipstick today.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Happy birthday Meddy!!! Hope you got everything you wished for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Look #2 is speaking to me.  Sounds really pretty.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's today red look:

  Nars All Day Luminous Foundation in Cadiz
  Nars Caramel and Amande Ccncealers mixed
  Gucci brow pencil

  Wet n Wild Fergie For My Primas eyeshadow primer
  Mac Give Me Fire eyeshadow in inner corner of eyes (Mac Red Red Red Collection)
*Mac Red Alert eyeshadow on lid* (Mac Red Red Red Collection) This was the featured red color for the look
  Mac Last Dance Dazzle eyeshadow on center of lid
  Mac Noir eyeshadow on crease and outer V (Mac Burgundyx9 palette)
  All these shadows are first time uses

  Mac uninterrupted eyeshadow (transition)
  Tom Ford black eyeliner duo pen to make baby wings
  Urban Decay Perversion eyeliner to tightline
  Chanel Le Volume mascara

  Chanel Les Beiges Mariniere #2 on cheeks
  Mac Eternal Sun blush
  Becca Champagne Pop highlighter

  Fashion Fair Sweet Maple lipstick

  I like this look.  I think adding the Last Dance Dazzle eyeshadow made the eyes more pink than it was before.  I like the look with and without the Last Dance shadow.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2015)

Today's reds included *MAC Franky Scarlet blush, MAC Revenge Sheer Shimmer Powder* and *Milani Baked eyeshadow in "I Heart You"* which I paired with Motif over Indianwood p/p and shades from the UD Original Naked palette. I also wore a red and white dress which was totally not intentional (and its the only red clothing I have I think) and yesterday I wore *Tarte's Natural Beauty blush*.


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

All I came here to say is... Urban Decay's F-Bomb Revolution lipstick is effing amazing!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> All I came here to say is... Urban Decay's F-Bomb Revolution lipstick is effing amazing!!!


  Hmmm lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Here's today red look:
> 
> Nars All Day Luminous Foundation in Cadiz
> Nars Caramel and Amande Ccncealers mixed
> ...


   Oh this look sounds really nice!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> All I came here to say is... Urban Decay's F-Bomb Revolution lipstick is effing amazing!!!






Well then I'd better check that out.



​Wow---I just saw it-----beautiful red Shars.  I'm glad you'r enjoying it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

My red look today is pretty much the same as yesterday sans blush, and I used a different lip product.  I used my Sephora BD gift, NARS Cruella Velvet Matte Lip Pencil.
It's a nice dark red, it's surprisingly creamy and wears really well.


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very nice!!!!!!!  I don't have a lot of red clothing either---I like the color very much but I seldom buy more than a red sweater or accessories.  I need to work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wore it for the first time today! It is creamy but doesn't transfer a lot and lasts the whole day!!! I got mine from ULTA in a set that came with the full sized lipstick and a full sized lip pencil for about $26. The full sized lipstick on its own is $22 and the pencil is around $20! I bought a nude set as well. I'm excited to try that one next.

  By the way, did we ever choose a colour for our upcoming week(s) after this Red Week?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wore it for the first time today! It is creamy but doesn't transfer a lot and lasts the whole day!!! I got mine from ULTA in a set that came with the full sized lipstick and a full sized lip pencil for about $26. The full sized lipstick on its own is $22 and the pencil is around $20! I bought a nude set as well. I'm excited to try that one next.
> 
> *By the way, did we ever choose a colour for our upcoming week(s) after this Red Week?*


   No---I'm waiting for you ladies to make the call.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 9, 2015)

Blue!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Blue!


 Let's hear for* BLUE *everyone!  All in favor??????????????  Blue gets my vote too.  The proposal on the floor is:

*                      BLUE WEEK - Monday July 13 - Sunday July 19*


----------



## katred (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll give blue a shot. This one will be trickier, since blues tend not to be terribly flattering on me. A chance to go outside my comfort zone.


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Let's hear for* BLUE *everyone!  All in favor??????????????  Blue gets my vote too.  The proposal on the floor is:
> 
> *                      BLUE WEEK - Monday July 13 - Sunday July 19*


  I'm cool with blue!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm cool with blue! :shades:


 I was trying to think of something witty to say but you beat me to it lol. Blue it is.


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I was trying to think of something witty to say but you beat me to it lol. Blue it is.


  Lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 9, 2015)

I messed up a bit today.  I wanted to try my MAC x Pedro Lourenco True Red lipstick with my navy blue suit and cobalt blue shoes (walked with my flats as well) but I didn't grab anything else!  Should have picked up NARS Rotonde blush at least! Applied the lipstick "all how" too lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 9, 2015)

I feel like red lips need neutral eyes.  So what a dilemma as I have gobs of neutrals.  I picked the Guerlain Petrouchka palette.  It's been so long since I used it that I forgot it had blushes in it too.  

  Armani Maestro foundation 10
  Becca eye brightener and toffee and treacle concealers
  Guerlain Petrouchka palette with top beigey gold as highlight, 3rd golden coppery shade on lid, 4th warm brown in crease
  Mac Embark in outer V
  Mac Uninterrupted Transition shade
  Tom Ford liner pen for baby wings
  Urban Decay Perversion tightliner
  Chanel Le Volume mascara in black
  Chanel les beiges Mariniere #2 as bronzer
  Chanel les beiges coral blush stick
  Chanel sunkissed highlighter
*YSL Gloss Volupte 107 Bordeaux Sarouel from summer collection*


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I feel like red lips need neutral eyes.  So what a dilemma as I have gobs of neutrals.  I picked the Guerlain Petrouchka palette.  It's been so long since I used it that I forgot it had blushes in it too.
> 
> Armani Maestro foundation 10
> Becca eye brightener and toffee and treacle concealers
> ...


  I did a neutral-ish eye as well using one of the gold's from the MAC x Brooke Shield's palette and the brown for the crease. I used Sleek burnt orange red blush, LM Ritual Shimmer Bloc as highlight and Wet 'n' Wild's Purty Persimmon lipstick with MAC's Cherry lip pencil.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm cool with blue!











   I have to read back a few pages. I think Starletta might have made a request for after red week, but I'm not sure and I don't recall what it was.  Will check and report back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Okay, so this is what I found:


starletta8 said:


> What about coral/orange, and a *black/white/grey week? Food for thought.*


   Since we had already done Coral/Orange week, we'll start repeating colors after we've exhausted all the colors that 
  we like and/or can think of.  So, we'll stick with blue after red week and then do black/white/grey week and /or break 
  them up and do a grey week, a smokey eye week----whatever our little hearts desire.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> I loooooovee J-Lo's look!


   I know---I love a bronze or gold eye look w/a red lip.


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I know---I love a bronze or gold eye look w/a red lip.


  It's like the perfect "Come hither" look lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> I did a neutral-ish eye as well using one of the gold's from the MAC x Brooke Shield's palette and the brown for the crease. I used Sleek burnt orange red blush, LM Ritual Shimmer Bloc as highlight and Wet 'n' Wild's Purty Persimmon lipstick with MAC's Cherry lip pencil.


  NICE Shars!!!!  I have a dent in the gold E/S from my MAC Her Cocoa palette.  I love that palette for constructing looks to go with bright lips.  I just love gold E/S, period!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Very Nice ICL  I love MAC Uninterrupted----I just heard today that they're discontinuing it.[/COLOR]:shock:    [COLOR=0000FF] AWS, I love the look and the outfit---those shoes are adorable!!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]NICE Shars!!!!  I have a dent in the gold E/S from my MAC Her Cocoa palette.  I love that palette for constructing looks to go with bright lips.  I just love gold E/S, period!!![/COLOR]


  I love gold, esp. on WoC   Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@]!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very Nice ICL  I love MAC Uninterrupted----I just heard today that they're discontinuing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too! It's so easy but oh so flattering!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! It's so easy but oh so flattering!


    I also like the pin-up look w/classic red lips---I just need to get that whole wing thing down!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 9, 2015)

FOTD: same ELDW  and powder combo as usual, added MAC Fever blush  (quite a bit, was taking a new DMV photo), MAC PLW e/s in Sweet satisfaction ( *@medgal *you might want to look at this one if you like gold e/s) on lid, Uninterrupted in crease and Legendary Black in outer crease, blended well. NYX Slide On pencil, Jet Black on top lash line, UD 24/7 liner, Ultraviolet, on lower lash line, Rimmel Glam Eyes mascara, Extreme Black on upper and lower lashes, and on lips I wore the Armani liquid lipstick from the Sephora gift. *@Shars*, I promised to give my impressions of this lip product...let's just say I would never buy the full size. It never completely sets and fades way too easily. I ate a box of Boston Baked Beans ({that is ALL I have had to eat today) and you can already see my lips right through it. Had me at the DMV looking all haggard. I can get better performance out of a NYX Matte Lip Cream, to give you an idea.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm down with Blue.

  I ran out of time for cutesy makeup today and only had time for MAC Prolongwear Powder and *Clinique's Cola Pop*, but I did get a red in! 

  And my JD Glow Highlighters came today so I'll wear Beyonce tomorrow.


----------



## katred (Jul 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I feel like red lips need neutral eyes.  So what a dilemma as I have gobs of neutrals.  I picked the Guerlain Petrouchka palette.  It's been so long since I used it that I forgot it had blushes in it too.    Armani Maestro foundation 10 Becca eye brightener and toffee and treacle concealers Guerlain Petrouchka palette with top beigey gold as highlight, 3rd golden coppery shade on lid, 4th warm brown in crease Mac Embark in outer V Mac Uninterrupted Transition shade Tom Ford liner pen for baby wings Urban Decay Perversion tightliner Chanel Le Volume mascara in black Chanel les beiges Mariniere #2 as bronzer Chanel les beiges coral blush stick Chanel sunkissed highlighter [COLOR=FF0000]*YSL Gloss Volupte 107 Bordeaux Sarouel from summer collection*[/COLOR]


  So happy to see Bordeaux Sarouel get some love. Such a great shade!   





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm down with Blue.  I ran out of time for cutesy makeup today and only had time for MAC Prolongwear Powder and [COLOR=FF0000]*Clinique's Cola Pop*[/COLOR], but I did get a red in!   And my JD Glow Highlighters came today so I'll wear Beyonce tomorrow.


  I love the look of Cola Pop, but I'm afraid it'll look scary on me. Great choice!


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I also like the pin-up look w/classic red lips---I just need to get that whole wing thing down!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Womp! I'm glad you told me. I did get the trio with my order when I got the Becca Champagne Pop SSPP so I'll try it as well. I really hate lip products that transfer too much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> *I've been playing around with different eye liner pens and I find the Kat Von D Tattoo Liner works the best for me* apart from using a brush (which just takes too long to me in the morning).
> 
> Womp! I'm glad you told me. I did get the trio with my order when I got the Becca Champagne Pop SSPP so I'll try it as well. I really hate lip products that transfer too much.


    I've been enjoying CT Feline Flick---it's easy to use.  It seems I'm always in a hurry.  I need to just slow it down and practice my wings.


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been enjoying CT Feline Flick---it's easy to use.  It seems I'm always in a hurry.  I need to just slow it down and practice my wings.


  Nice. I'll look into that as well. Yup... you have to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> FOTD: same ELDW and powder combo as usual, added MAC Fever blush (quite a bit,* was taking a new DMV photo)*, MAC PLW e/s in Sweet satisfaction ( *@medgal *you might want to look at this one if you like gold e/s) on lid, Uninterrupted in crease and Legendary Black in outer crease, blended well. NYX Slide On pencil, Jet Black on top lash line, UD 24/7 liner, Ultraviolet, on lower lash line, Rimmel Glam Eyes mascara, Extreme Black on upper and lower lashes, and on lips I wore the Armani liquid lipstick from the Sephora gift. *@Shars*, I promised to give my impressions of this lip product...let's just say I would never buy the full size. It never completely sets and fades way too easily. I ate a box of Boston Baked Beans ({that is ALL I have had to eat today) and you can already see my lips right through it. Had me at the DMV looking all haggard. I can get better performance out of a NYX Matte Lip Cream, to give you an idea.


  I have to do that too Sage before he end of the month and I hate it---too much pressure knowing you're stuck with it for the next 5-years!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice. I'll look into that as well. Yup... you have to practice, practice, practice.






Will work on practicing my wings!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi all Today I used Guerlain Perles d’Étoile with the TF Naked Bronze eyeshadow duo, NARS Rotonde blush and NARS Annabella audacious lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 ​BEAUTIFUL AWS!  I  love the look.  Red looks good with the TF duo.  Red is your color my dear.   I love your red and yellow outfit---just vibrant and happy!!!!!I
​  This just made me smile!!!!  So pretty!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 10, 2015)

FACE: ELDW Rich Ginger/Sandalwood along outer perimeter EL Double Matte Powder, Deep Maybelline Fit Me Concealer, 30, under eyes only City Color Contour Kit, contour shade only MAC Pinch O'Peach blush (WOC, please don't sleep on this. It looks WHOA in the pan but gives such a nice flush on the skin)  EYES (courtesy of @Icedcaramellatte and her enabling): Nordstrom Finest Eye palette from Nordstrom semi annual sale: Retrospeck on lids, Cork in crease, Felt in outer crease NYX Slide On Pencil, Jet Black Rimmel London GlamEyes mascara, Extreme Black  LIPS: LASplash liquid lipstick, Untamed. I meant to grab Poison Apple - can I still be in compliance today? Untamed is dark red-ish, browni-ish...!  eta: nah, Untamed is just brown. My nails are red, and I claim brownie points for effort. I should not grab for lipstick without the lights on - this is what happens.


----------



## Shars (Jul 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> eta: nah, Untamed is just brown. My nails are red, and *I claim brownie points for effort. I should not grab for lipstick without the lights on - this is what happens.*








 You make me laugh!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 10, 2015)

AWS, your clothes and shoe game is on point!!!!! (Love yesterday's shoes!!!).

  I've had a very stressful week - I feel quite worn out today. Also, my grandmother passed away yesterday after being ill for quite some time - she had been at the hospice for a few days, so it wasn't really a surprise, but nevertheless, I feel that even if we all were prepared, it was a blow. I remembered the silliest things yesterday - that christmas dish she always used to make and wanted to teach me when I moved out but 18-year old silly me wasn't in the mood and so it's gone now. I had quite a bad conscience that I couldn't be at home, but then she didn't even recognise my mum, her daughter, and I had a lot of appointments that were impossible to move around the whole week. I've been shopping like crazy since yesterday to take my mind of things but ended feeling guilty of that too!

  Needless to say I didn't really wear red. I got MAC's new dazzle e/s and played with those a bit, but haven't worn the red one I got yet. Will hopefully remedy that tomorrow!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 10, 2015)

@Anneri: my condolences for your loss...


----------



## Shars (Jul 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> AWS, your clothes and shoe game is on point!!!!! (Love yesterday's shoes!!!).
> 
> I've had a very stressful week - I feel quite worn out today. Also, my grandmother passed away yesterday after being ill for quite some time - she had been at the hospice for a few days, so it wasn't really a surprise, but nevertheless, I feel that even if we all were prepared, it was a blow. I remembered the silliest things yesterday - that christmas dish she always used to make and wanted to teach me when I moved out but 18-year old silly me wasn't in the mood and so it's gone now. I had quite a bad conscience that I couldn't be at home, but then she didn't even recognise my mum, her daughter, and I had a lot of appointments that were impossible to move around the whole week. I've been shopping like crazy since yesterday to take my mind of things but ended feeling guilty of that too!
> 
> Needless to say I didn't really wear red. I got MAC's new dazzle e/s and played with those a bit, but haven't worn the red one I got yet. Will hopefully remedy that tomorrow!


  Oh no! So sorry to hear about your grandmother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​BEAUTIFUL AWS!  I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]love the look.  Red looks good with the TF duo.  Red is your color my dear.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I love your red and yellow outfit---just vibrant and happy!!!!!I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​  This just made me smile!!!!  So pretty!!![/COLOR]


  Sunshine after the storm? :wink: Glad the colours made you smile! Thank you so much


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> AWS, your clothes and shoe game is on point!!!!! (Love yesterday's shoes!!!).  I've had a very stressful week - I feel quite worn out today. Also, my grandmother passed away yesterday after being ill for quite some time - she had been at the hospice for a few days, so it wasn't really a surprise, but nevertheless, I feel that even if we all were prepared, it was a blow. I remembered the silliest things yesterday - that christmas dish she always used to make and wanted to teach me when I moved out but 18-year old silly me wasn't in the mood and so it's gone now. I had quite a bad conscience that I couldn't be at home, but then she didn't even recognise my mum, her daughter, and I had a lot of appointments that were impossible to move around the whole week. I've been shopping like crazy since yesterday to take my mind of things but ended feeling guilty of that too!  Needless to say I didn't really wear red. I got MAC's new dazzle e/s and played with those a bit, but haven't worn the red one I got yet. Will hopefully remedy that tomorrow!


  Hi, [@]Anneri[/@] I'm so sad to hear about your grandmother. Please accept my condolences. I hope everyone will be ok in due time. Thank you for the sweet compliment. :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> AWS, your clothes and shoe game is on point!!!!! (Love yesterday's shoes!!!).
> 
> I've had a very stressful week - I feel quite worn out today. Also, my grandmother passed away yesterday after being ill for quite some time - she had been at the hospice for a few days, so it wasn't really a surprise, but nevertheless, I feel that even if we all were prepared, it was a blow. I remembered the silliest things yesterday - that christmas dish she always used to make and wanted to teach me when I moved out but 18-year old silly me wasn't in the mood and so it's gone now. I had quite a bad conscience that I couldn't be at home, but then she didn't even recognise my mum, her daughter, and I had a lot of appointments that were impossible to move around the whole week. I've been shopping like crazy since yesterday to take my mind of things but ended feeling guilty of that too!
> 
> Needless to say I didn't really wear red. I got MAC's new dazzle e/s and played with those a bit, but haven't worn the red one I got yet. Will hopefully remedy that tomorrow!


  Anneri, I'm very sorry for your loss----knowing it's imminent doesn't make it any easier


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you so much


   Yes. It's so nice to have the sun---at least for now.
 Yellow is a happy color---I have pops of it everywhere


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes. It's so nice to have the sun---at least for now.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Yellow is a happy color---I have pops of it everywhere:haha: [/COLOR]


  It is!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2015)

I think today's red look went a bit awry, oh well.

  Today's reds: *MAC's Flammable Paint* under MAC Firespot eye shadow (shimmery orange) on the lid with a whole lot of other stuff (notably UD Uncut e/s) elsewhere. I wore *MAC's Apple Red Blush* layered over Tarte's Captivating blush and my new *JD Glow Highlighter in Beyonce.* 

  I think I might B2M Flammable and the other paints I have. It doesn't wear as well as I remember.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 10, 2015)

A very fast drive-by here since I'm just worn out.

  FOTD wrap-ups Wednesday-Friday:

Items worn every day:
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Transparent
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Blush: Shiseido Face Color Enhancing Trio OR1
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop
  Something Extra: Guerlain Meteorites Perles d'Etoile
  Pedi: _Christian Louboutin Rouge Louboutin_

Wednesday:
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow Trench, some combo of Urban Decay Virgin (inner highlight), Sin (lid), Toasted (crease), Half Baked (outer lid?), Smog (outer crease)- aka half of the UD Naked Palette blended like crazy at 5AM.
  Eyeliners: MAC Pearlglide Eyeliner- Molasses (upper), Tom Ford Metallic Mink (lower), Chanel Le Crayon Khol- Clair (inner lower tightline)
  Mascara: Guerlain Maxilash
  Lipliner: _Urban Decay 69_
  Lipsticks: _Chanel Rouge Coco- 440 Arthur (day), NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil- Cruella (night)_
  Mani: _Julep Nan (finished!)_
  Purse: _Michael Kors Large Hamilton- Red_

Thursday (a day when I had to go 100% conservative, even on my nails). Not really theme day, but I'll post anyhow. I essentially copied Wednesday's look with a couple of tweaks:
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow Trench, back to Urban Decay Naked Palette- combo of Sin/Half Baked on lid, Toasted-crease
  Eyeliners: MAC Fluidline Eye Pencil-Earth Sign (upper), Butter London Twigged (lower), Chanel Le Crayon Khol- Clair (inner lower tightline)
  Mascara: Guerlain Maxilash
  Lipliner: Dior Lipliner- 169 Greige
  Lipstick: Tom Ford Lip Color Matte- Pink Tease
  Mani: OPI Infinite Shine You Can Count on It 
  Purse: _Michael Kors Large Hamilton- Red_

Friday:
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow Trench, Burberry Complete Eye Palette #25 Gold (all but darkest shade)
  Eyeliner: Marc Jacobs Highliner- (Brown) Out, Chanel Le Crayon Khol- Clair (inner lower tightline)
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Lipliner: _Urban Decay 69_
  Lipstick: _MAC x Giambattista Valli- Charlotte_
  Mani: _OPI Infinite Shine Unequivocally Crimson _
  Purse: _Coach Large Patent Ergo Hobo- Red_
  Bracelet: _Medium Sequin enamel bangle- red_

  I have to admit that I'll be glad for Red Week to move on out the road. I got used to not wearing it for many years, so it's a stretch for me right now. I eased back into pinks more easily than reds.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> A very fast drive-by here since I'm just worn out.
> 
> FOTD wrap-ups Wednesday-Friday:
> 
> ...


   Nice looks Starletta-----------remember, red accessories also count so you were on theme!!!



​Rest up!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Friday's Red Look

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
*CHANEL* Illusion D’ Ombre, *Mirage* (Golden Bronze)* 95*
MAC Espresso (Muted golden brown, Matte) to Crease & lower lash line 
MAC  Mulch to transition area
Estée Lauder 5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer* to highlight brow
MAC *Blacktrack* to line upper lash line
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist SPF 50 
Estée Lauder Double Wear Foundation mixed with Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
Becca *Champagne Pop* highlighter pressed to highlight facial high planes
Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer), as a brozer
NARS *Out Law *Blush

MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*
 Guerlain Météorites Perles, *Rainbow Perles* to finish
Skindinavia Makeup Setting Spray



*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
 Marc Jacobs Le Marc Lip Crème, *So Rouge 240*

*NAILS:*

 Dior Marilyn 751 (red)

*Other*:
LV Eclispe Backpack, Red


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Friday's Red Look[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*CHANEL* Illusion D’ Ombre, *Mirage* (Golden Bronze) *95*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC  Espresso (Muted golden brown, Matte) to [/COLOR]Crease & lower  [COLOR=0000FF]lash line [/COLOR]
> MAC  Mulch to transition area
> [COLOR=0000FF]Estée Lauder 5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer* [/COLOR]to highlight brow  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Blacktrack*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] to line upper lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


   Nice! How do you like So Rouge?


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2015)

I love this smokey eye with red lip look


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> AWS, your clothes and shoe game is on point!!!!! (Love yesterday's shoes!!!).
> 
> I've had a very stressful week - I feel quite worn out today. Also, my grandmother passed away yesterday after being ill for quite some time - she had been at the hospice for a few days, so it wasn't really a surprise, but nevertheless, I feel that even if we all were prepared, it was a blow. I remembered the silliest things yesterday - that christmas dish she always used to make and wanted to teach me when I moved out but 18-year old silly me wasn't in the mood and so it's gone now. I had quite a bad conscience that I couldn't be at home, but then she didn't even recognise my mum, her daughter, and I had a lot of appointments that were impossible to move around the whole week. I've been shopping like crazy since yesterday to take my mind of things but ended feeling guilty of that too!
> 
> Needless to say I didn't really wear red. I got MAC's new dazzle e/s and played with those a bit, but haven't worn the red one I got yet. Will hopefully remedy that tomorrow!


  (((((HUGS)))))  I'm so sorry Anneri.  You have my condolences...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  That's the trend now---so I've read---bold eyes and bold lips.    It looks really pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I really like it---the formula is good, it wears well and lasted a long time.  I like the deepness of the red.
> 
> That's the trend now---so I've read---bold eyes and bold lips.    It looks really pretty.


  I liked it!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 11, 2015)

OK, today I brought out the single most difficult item in my stash to work with.

  Primers: Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer, Smashbox 24 Hour Shadow Primer
  Concealers: Shiseido Natural Finish Cream Concealer, NARS Concealer, NARS Creamy Concealer
  Foundation: Burberry Sheer Foundation Trench #02
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Finishing: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop
  Blush: _*Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Diffused Heat*_
  Finisher #2: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites (story below)
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadows- #02 Trench (to brow), Rosewood #09 (crease), Porcelain #03 (inner lid), Pale Barley #22 (outer lid), Gold Trench (transition color, outer crease), Midnight Brown- #21 (outer crease)- all blended like there's no tomorrow.
  Eyeliners: Tom Ford Metallic Mink (upper), Julep Gel Eye Glider Bronze Shimmer (lower), Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (tightlining- lower)
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Lipliner: _*ColourPop Julep*_
  Lipstick: _*NARS Audacious- Annabella*_ (dabbed over By Terry Baume de Rose for some sheering)
  Mani: _*Chanel Coquelicot*_
  Pedi: _*Christian Louboutin Rouge Louboutin*_


  Diffused Heat is the single most PITA that I own. If I didn't find it amazing, back it would have been sent. I think I've mentioned this before,but I have rosacea on my cheeks. Naturally, I'm pale but my cheeks are about Chanel JC Rose Bronze in tone. Here's the steps it took to wear Diffused Heat:
  1. Primer
  2. NARS Concealer (the stick)
  3. Shiseido Concealer
  4. Foundation
  5. Chanel Les Beiges to set foundation
  6. NARS Creamy Concealer
  7. Another thin layer of foundation (it's a sheer formula) to blend overall look
  8. Laura Mercier setting powder

  I had to use a really fluffy brush for a super diffuse application of the blush, too. The end effect was lovely, but required some Meteorites to finish out the look due to the layers.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OK, today I brought out the single most difficult item in my stash to work with.
> 
> Primers: Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer, Smashbox 24 Hour Shadow Primer
> Concealers: Shiseido Natural Finish Cream Concealer, NARS Concealer, NARS Creamy Concealer
> ...


    Nice Starletta!  How do you like Champagne Pop?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> A very fast drive-by here since I'm just worn out.
> 
> FOTD wrap-ups Wednesday-Friday:
> 
> ...


  Oh I'm a big Coach fan.  I remember that bag.  Really nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Glad to help!
> 
> Yes, it is.  I was thinking I should have worn the eye palette form this collection.  Next time.
> 
> ...


   NO.  They're huge!  Besides which, there's always another fab E/S on the horizon---when it arrives you'll have room for it


----------



## sagehen (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  NO.  They're huge!  Besides which, there's always another fab E/S on the horizon---when it arrives you'll have room for it[/COLOR]


  I dunno... I just grabbed another backup yesterday. There is something about that shadow. It is such great warm brown for creasework. I have never had anything like it. You are right about another shade maybe coming. I thought I would never recover from the dc'ing of Shag e/s either, although I just hit pan on my last b/u of that one...


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice Starletta!  How do you like Champagne Pop?


 
  I know this could be considered blasphemous around here, but... meh. It's a bit... obvious on my skin. I like a glow from a highlighter, but I don't want to have to fight it to make it to work.  Still, I'm going to keep playing with it. It's pretty, but a little hard for me.

  That said, I'm totally an interloper in this forum since I'm literally pink...


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 

  Oh I'm a big Coach fan.  I remember that bag.  Really nice!



  Thanks, I bought two of them (black and red). I had the mahogany brown patent in my hands before returning it- really regretting it what, 9-10 years later? Coach was really nailing it around that time (Legacy anniversary collection).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I dunno... I just grabbed another backup yesterday. There is something about that shadow. It is such great warm brown for creasework. I have never had anything like it. You are right about another shade maybe coming. I thought I would never recover from the dc'ing of Shag e/s either, although I just hit pan on my last b/u of that one...


 I said no because she already has two and those prolong-wear shadows are huge.  So many people love it!!  It makes you wonder why MAC has opted to d/c it right


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I know this could be considered blasphemous around here, but... meh. It's a bit... obvious on my skin. I like a glow from a highlighter, but I don't want to have to fight it to make it to work.  Still, I'm going to keep playing with it. It's pretty, but a little hard for me.
> 
> That said, I'm totally an interloper in this forum since I'm literally pink...


   Awww that's too bad-----and no not blasphemous.  One size does not fit all when it comes to makeup.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Final day of Red Week FOTD:
  Primers: Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer*, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS & Shiseido Natural Finish Cream Concealer*
  Foundation: Burberry Sheer Foundation Trench #02*
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Blush: _*Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Diffused Heat*_
  Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brow), #09 Rosewood (crease), Burberry Wet & Dry Glow Eyeshadow Glow #003 Shell (lid)
  Eyeliners: MAC Fluidline Eye Pencil- Earth Sign* (upper), Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightline)*, Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof 919 Erable (lower)
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites
  Lipliner:_* Urban Decay 69*_
  Lipstick: _*MAC x Giambattista Valli- Charlotte*_
  Mani: _*YSL Rouge Pablo*_
  Pedi: _*Christian Louboutin Rouge Louboutin*_

_*Item for Red Week*_
  * Item I'm in active "use it up!" mode on

  A few thoughts... first, I always was in compliance since my eyeglasses are a dark red. I never thought to really list them since they're pretty much a permanent fixture on my face. I repeated a red despite having a pile to use (including some untrieds) because I honestly am in love with Charlotte. It's so wearable- and an everyday red type of shade. I also forgot how much I adored Rouge Pablo, so I'll have to put it back into regular rotation. YSL has such a lovely formula.

  Burberry Shell and Chanel Erable are brand-new- I picked them up yesterday. I've been sulking about the d/c of the Sheer formula, so I haven't played much with the new Burberry eyeshadows (and haven't been impressed with those that I had played with). Ha- apparently I'm a glow girl. This is going to be my new go-to when I want a perfectly natural, ethereal eye. I can also see it being my daily go-to when I just want a natural look.  Erable was my one pick-up from the Fall collection- it's such a lovely transitional shade that I knew I had to have it for my lower lash line right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sage----oh Sage---how did your DMV photo go and were you pleased with the outcome?  I'm doing mine tomorrow.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww that's too bad-----and no not blasphemous.  One size does not fit all when it comes to makeup.


 
  I was playing with the MSFs at MAC earlier today- it turns out I'm more of a Lightscapade than even Soft & Gentle. Which is excellent to know, since I have a giftcard burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2015)

I just pulled out all of my blues (including three blue lippies) for blue week! My JD Glow Highlighter in Ariel will make an appearance. What I'm enjoying about the challenges is that it's helping me purge items (I found three eye shadows that I'm going to give away) and highlighting deficiencies in my collection (gasp!). For instance, I really need more matte transition colors for the crease. I just put Urban Decay's e/s in Beware on my wish list. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I was playing with the MSFs at MAC earlier today- it turns out I'm more of a Lightscapade than even Soft & Gentle. Which is excellent to know, since I have a giftcard burning a hole in my pocket.


  Well that's great. 



   Lightscapade is soft and understated.  I like that about it.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm starting to pull nail polishes- and I like to pull 2 weeks at a time.

  To confirm, next week is blue week, then it's what?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> *I just pulled out all of my blues *(including three blue lippies) for blue week! My JD Glow Highlighter in Ariel will make an appearance. What I'm enjoying about the challenges is that it's helping me purge items (I found three eye shadows that I'm going to give away) and highlighting deficiencies in my collection (gasp!). For instance, I really need more matte transition colors for the crease. I just put Urban Decay's e/s in Beware on my wish list. Any other suggestions?


  I'm glad you mentioned this.  I need to pull my blues---palettes like TF Cobalt Rush & Emerald Lust, Chanel Lagons & Fascination, Dior 5 Colour Palette, Navy, and 
  YSL Bleus Lumière palette and my all-time fav liq E/S, Armani Meniut, a deep navy that I love. I'll also pull my MAC 15 palette of blues.  I guess I'll also pull my MAC 
  PP, Imaginary (blackened navy) and Chanel IDO, Apparition (deep navy).  I haven't even gotten to the liners and such.  I doubt I'll get to wear even 50% of this in a 
  weeks time.





  I looked through my MAC E/S stash for matte crease shadows: *Espresso* (Muted golden brown, Matte), *Handwritten* (Rich chocolate brown, Matte), 
 *Embark* (Rich Chocolate Brown, Matte),* Brown Script* (Warm chestnut brown, matte), *Corduroy* (Muted Reddish Brown, Matte)* Soft Brown* (Soft golden peachy-
  brown, Matte), *Saddle* (Golden Orange-brown, Matte), and *Swiss Chocolate* (Muted reddish brown, Matte).

  I forgot *Wedge* (soft muted beige taupe)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> *I'm starting to pull nail polishes- *and I like to pull 2 weeks at a time.
> 
> To confirm, next week is blue week, then it's what?


    That's going  to be fun!!!  The following week is open but we were looking at your suggestion of black/grey as an option for our week after blue.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 12, 2015)

I think this is the next look I want to copy when the colour scheme comes around (Donna Karan AW15)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Which color AWS----pink???


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's going  to be fun!!!  The following week is open but we were looking at your suggestion of black/grey as an option for our week after blue.


 
  So, I never believe in a total ban on purchasing (for me, if it works for you, good for you). Doesn't work for me. However, I'd call blue nail polish a "slow your roll" color- it's tricky for me in a very conservative office and I haven't met a blue I didn't like yet.

  Initial dig-through the nail collection uncovered 124 blue polishes. If you're interested in a breakdown, it looks like this:

  13 Butter London, 8 Chanel, 1 China Glaze, 2 Christian Louboutin, 1 Color Club, 6 Deborah Lippmann, 1 Dermelect, 5 Dior, 11 Essie, 2 Estee Lauder, 7 Formula X, 1 Ginger + Liz, 1 Guerlain, 2 Illamasqua, 27 Julep, 2 Lancome, 1 Michael Kors, 2 Nails Inc, 2 NARS, 13 OPI, 1 Revlon, 2 Sally Hansen, 1 Seche, 2 Sephora, 1 Sephora by OPI, 1 Tom Ford, 1 Ulta, 2 Wet 'n Wild, 1 YSL, 5 Zoya

  Sigh.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Which color AWS----pink???[/COLOR]


  A plummy scheme, maybe with Plum Attraction JC and NARS Audrey again? I haven't played with PA in a long time


----------



## sagehen (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I said no because she already has two and those prolong-wear shadows are huge.  So many people love it!!  It makes you wonder why MAC has opted to d/c it right[/COLOR]


  Yes it does make me wonder, but not too hard since MAC seems to be devoid of logic when it comes to dc'ing longtime faves.   





Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Sage----oh Sage---how did your DMV photo go and were you pleased with the outcome?  I'm doing mine tomorrow.[/COLOR]


 I think it looked ok. The worst part is the humidity that day made my hair HUGE. The clerk let me smooth it down amd take the pic again lol. It doesn't look like a mug shot which is a positive. Good luck on yours!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

So, blue week is going to be interesting for me. Blue eyeshadow just doesn't work well on me (most shades clash with my blue-grey eyes). So I'll be pulling out the few shadows that do work, but focusing on eyeliners and nail polish, I guess.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this.  I need to pull my blues---palettes like TF Cobalt Rush & Emerald Lust, Chanel Lagons & Fascination, Dior 5 Colour Palette, Navy, and
> YSL Bleus Lumière palette and my all-time fav liq E/S, Armani Meniut, a deep navy that I love. I*'ll also pull my MAC 15 palette of blues.*  I guess I'll also pull my MAC
> PP, Imaginary (blackened navy) and Chanel IDO, Apparition (deep navy).  I haven't even gotten to the liners and such.  I doubt I'll get to wear even 50% of this in a
> weeks time.
> ...


  You have a 15 palette of blues???  I can't even think of 15 mac blue colors.  I'd love to see this.  I think I should get ready too.  I'll go through my stuff.  I know I have quite a few blue liners.  I will be pulling out my blue nail polish too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is how I used Mac Uninterrupted as a transition color.  I also like Mac Soft Brown.  I have Beware on my list but I'm waiting for Urban Decay to resolve my lost package issue before I buy more.
> 
> You have a 15 palette of blues???  I can't even think of 15 mac blue colors.  I'd love to see this.  I think I should get ready too.  I'll go through my stuff.  I know I have quite a few blue liners.  I will be pulling out my blue nail polish too.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

I think I'm just going to stare at all the blue pretties for awhile....


----------



## Shars (Jul 12, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I just pulled out all of my blues (including three blue lippies) for blue week! My JD Glow Highlighter in Ariel will make an appearance. *What I'm enjoying about the challenges is that it's helping me purge items* (I found three eye shadows that I'm going to give away) *and highlighting deficiencies in my collection* (gasp!). For instance, I really need more matte transition colors for the crease. I just put Urban Decay's e/s in Beware on my wish list. Any other suggestions?


  That's why I love this thread too! We also have a simultaneous challenge for the year - 1 lipstick a day. I know we're already half-way through the year but since you're in purge mode, you can hop on still.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's why I love this thread too! We also have a simultaneous challenge for the year - 1 lipstick a day. I know we're already half-way through the year but since you're in purge mode, you can hop on still.


----------



## Shars (Jul 12, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> You know I actually only have a little over 30 lipsticks. I say "only" but relative to everything else in my collection that is almost nothing. Maybe I can do a one blush a day version instead though?


  Really? That's pretty good. Lipstick hoardom is such a rabbit hole lol. We all have our vices. What are your favourite blushes in your stash (brand, finish, whatever)?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Thank you for the recs! I also have a 15-palette of blue. Here's a pic along with some of my blue's but every time I tried to take a pick I realized I was missing shades so I gave up on one complete picture. Not pictured are a few Urban Decay Shades that live in other palettes and the Stila Blue Smokey Eye Palette.  My MAC Shadows don't live in MAC palettes for the most part. I have cheaper 15-palettes that I actually need to replace because they are so cheap and the magnets are so weak.


  Wowie!  This is beautiful.  Oh I forgot I have the Cinderella duo and the mineralize shadows.  Oh is that a Stila palette?  Love ol' school Stila.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> *So, I never believe in a total ban on purchasing (for me, if it works for you, good for you). *Doesn't work for me. However, I'd call blue nail polish a "slow your roll" color- it's tricky for me in a very conservative office and I haven't met a blue I didn't like yet.
> 
> Initial dig-through the nail collection uncovered 124 blue polishes. If you're interested in a breakdown, it looks like this:
> 
> ...






Hysterical in the realization that, that comment wasn't directed at me.  I'd sooner die than go on a makeup no buy!

    That's quite a collection of Blue NP


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is how I used Mac Uninterrupted as a transition color.  I also like Mac Soft Brown.  I have Beware on my list but I'm waiting for Urban Decay to resolve my lost package issue before I buy more.
> 
> *You have a 15 palette of blues???*  I can't even think of 15 mac blue colors.  I'd love to see this.  I think I should get ready too.  I'll go through my stuff.  I know I have quite a few blue liners.  I will be pulling out my blue nail polish too.


   My 'BLUE' palette is a mix of MAC singles as well as some from MAC palettes that I de-potted:
 *Aquadisiac (Deep Sea Turquoise) *
 *Banafsaji (Deep Purple Blue)*
*Contrast (Purplish-blue w/ blue pearl, Velvet) *
*  Deep truth (True dark blue, Frost)*
*Freshwater (Bright Summer Blue, Veluxe Pearl)*
*  Haunting (Aquamarine/Pale Turquoise)*
*  Indigo Noir (Navy, Matte)*
*Moon’s Reflection(Blue w/white pearl,Veluxe Pearl) *
*  Parisian Skies (Subdued Grey-blue)*
*Parrot (Deep Aqua Blue)*
*  Pre-Packaged (Muted Turquoise)*
*  Robin’s Egg (Deep Turquoise)*
*Steamy (Bluish-green w/gold pearl, Frost)*
*  Tilt (Violet w/blue-green pearl, Frost)*
 *Winkle (Mid-tone Cornflower Blue)*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's why I love this thread too! We also have a simultaneous challenge for the year - 1 lipstick a day. I know we're already half-way through the year but since you're in purge mode, you can hop on still.
> I have done horribly w/ the lipstick challenge.  I have enough lippies to go well beyond a year (so I'm a lipstick hoarder---don't judge) but I started feeling resentful about
> not repeating some of my favs.  I stopped keeping track altogether.  Huge fail for Meddy.
> 
> ...


 I've done that with blush and highlighters---I think we've done a blush challenge as a group, but it's perfectly feasible to run a personal challenge along with whatever 
  we're doing as a group.


----------



## Shars (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm inspired by all of this BLUE goodness!!!!
> 
> *I have done horribly w/ the lipstick challenge.  I have enough lippies to go well beyond a year (so I'm a lipstick hoarder---don't judge) but I started feeling resentful about *
> *  not repeating some of my favs.  I stopped keeping track altogether.  Huge fail for Meddy.*
> ...


  I've been really bad over the last month as well. I still write down what I do wear but I haven't been as diligent in checking whether it is something I wore already - though some of them I know I've worn already. It just goes to show at least one aim of the challenge accomplished - the ones we repeat, we know we really LOVE.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've been really bad over the last month as well. I still write down what I do wear but I haven't been as diligent in checking whether it is something I wore already - though some of them I know I've worn already. It just goes to show at least one aim of the challenge accomplished *- the ones we repeat, we know we really LOVE. *






It has also helped me cull my stash of several that are just meh---mostly old MAC lippies that are now in a B2M box.  It's a VERY HARD challenge for a MUA


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It has also helped me cull my stash of several that are just meh---mostly old MAC lippies that are now in a B2M box.  It's a VERY HARD challenge for a MUA


  You're a MUA Meddy?!?!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice end to red week!!!
> 
> Oh yes---I love my plums & PA is a fav!!!
> 
> ...


  Ooh you got Banafsaji!  I couldn't get my hands on that one.

  Not a huge blue look today but I repeated a look the Gucci MA did on me.  I didn't get to my nails yet.

  Lancome Miralcle Cusion foundation N 450
  Gucci Brow pencil 
  Nars caramel and amande concealers mixed
  Sacha Buttercup loose powder under eyes
  Nars Mountan Loose Powder in t zone
  Gucci Exotic Umber Bronzer and in crease of eye
  Wet n Wild Fergie eyeshadow primer
  Gucci Iconic Copper eyeshadow on lid
*Gucci Equinox eyeshadow in outer v*
  Tom Ford pen eyeliner
  UD Perversion tightliner
*Gucci Iconic Ottaino eyeliner in waterline*
  Chanel Le Volume Mascara in Noir and *Bleu*
  Becca Champagne Pop highlighter
  Gucci Iconic Bronze gloss.


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> That is indeed a Stila palette. I will definitely make an effort to use it this week. I haven't used my Stila eye shadows in forever!
> 
> 
> I'm more of an eye shadow/blush/face products girl. I have slowed down [somewhat] on the eye shadow purchases in the last several years and kind of transitioned into getting more face products, but now I'm trying to curtail all of that and slow down my makeup acquisition rate, lol. I like NARS blushes a lot. I have a lot of MAC blushes but they aren't necessarily my favorites. Bobbi Brown's Apricot and NARS Amour are two of my favorite blushes. I'm pretty into Tarte blushes at the moment. And there are a couple of CARGO blushes that I LOVE.
> ...


  Nice! I like NARS and Cargo's as well. I also like Edward Bess', Sleek's and Black|Up's. I own one Tarte blush and a Tarte blush palette but don't show them enough love. I can't believe I forgot Inglot lol. I like their blushes too. I like things in general haha.

  Meddy's definitely a MUA - a Make Up Addict!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2015)

Today's "bleu" look included: 

  UD Smog layered over  L'oreal HIP Cream Eye Crayon in Attentive (warm bronze) on the lid with *UD Chaos* (from the Electric Palette) in the inner lid (using NYX Milk Jumbo Eye Pencil as a base), UD Lounge in the crease and UD Hustle in the outer crease. I wore *CARGO's Swimmables Eyeliner in Blue* (a sky blue) on the lower lash line. 

  I also wore Tarte blushes in Tipsy and Savored today. No time for anything else fancy as I was running behind this morning. Just a bit of concealer, MAC Pro Longwear Powder and Sun Power MSF, which I had to apply at work because that's how behind I was. 

  The summer camp kiddos were definitely all about my eyeshadow today.

  I think I'm going to do a reverse version of this look with a different blue eye shadow and pair it with bronze cheeks and blue lipstick later this week. Eek! So excited!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! I like NARS and Cargo's as well. I also like Edward Bess', Sleek's and Black|Up's. I own one Tarte blush and a Tarte blush palette but don't show them enough love. I can't believe I forgot Inglot lol. I like their blushes too. I like things in general haha.
> 
> Meddy's definitely a MUA - a Make Up Addict!


  INGLOT is the next frontier for me, especially now that I can see the products in person. I can't go down that road with Sleek blushes; I already know where it leads plus I feel like I probably already have something like most of the Sleek blushes, or that is what I am telling myself anyway. And Edward Bess you say? Hmm...


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> INGLOT is the next frontier for me, especially now that I can see the products in person. *I can't go down that road with Sleek blushes; I already know where it leads* plus I feel like I probably already have something like most of the Sleek blushes, or that is what I am telling myself anyway. And Edward Bess you say? Hmm...


  LOL! Inglot blushes and Sleek blushes are a very similar formula in my opinion. I'd say it'll all boil down to price preference and accessibility. Inglot has a way wider variety and the ability to custom make your palettes is a big plus! I'd say hold out for one of their big sales after you've had a chance to swatch and decided what colours you want! Of all the blushes I have, the two Edward Bess ones I got from Sephora at half price are THE smoothest blushes I own. They just go on with no trouble and build up pigment beautifully. Would I pay full price ($42) for them? No, especially because I have so many other blushes. At half price though? Definitely!!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 13, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh you got Banafsaji!  I couldn't get my hands on that one.  Not a huge blue look today but I repeated a look the Gucci MA did on me.  I didn't get to my nails yet.  Lancome Miralcle Cusion foundation N 450 Gucci Brow pencil  Nars caramel and amande concealers mixed *Sacha Buttercup loose powder under eyes* Nars Mountan Loose Powder in t zone Gucci Exotic Umber Bronzer and in crease of eye Wet n Wild Fergie eyeshadow primer Gucci Iconic Copper eyeshadow on lid [COLOR=0000CD]*Gucci Equinox eyeshadow in outer v*[/COLOR] Tom Ford pen eyeliner UD Perversion tightliner [COLOR=0000CD]*Gucci Iconic Ottaino eyeliner in waterline*[/COLOR] Chanel Le Volume Mascara in Noir and *[COLOR=0000CD]Bleu[/COLOR]* Becca Champagne Pop highlighter Gucci Iconic Bronze gloss.


  How do you like the Sacha Buttercup powder? That is one of the items I have in mind to try if I ever pull the trigger on a purchase from them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! Inglot blushes and Sleek blushes are a very similar formula in my opinion. I'd say it'll all boil down to price preference and accessibility. Inglot has a way wider variety and the ability to custom make your palettes is a big plus! I'd say hold out for one of their big sales after you've had a chance to swatch and decided what colours you want! Of all the blushes I have, the two Edward Bess ones I got from Sephora at half price are THE smoothest blushes I own. They just go on with no trouble and build up pigment beautifully. Would I pay full price ($42) for them? No, especially because I have so many other blushes. At half price though? Definitely!!


  Inglot has sales?!?


----------



## sagehen (Jul 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Inglot has sales?!?


  pbi: They do online occasionally. And they always have something upwards of 50% off in the Special Offers section. I got my first two 10-pans that way. It was a great way to get to know the quality before paying the price.  eta: and when you buy online the package almost always comes with a 20% off coupon for another purchase.


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Inglot has sales?!?


  Yeah, occasionally they do. I had a couple 20% off codes from IMATS but they expired last month. WOMP!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 13, 2015)

As I mentioned, Blue Week is all about touches of blue.

  Monday (Blue Week Day One):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting #01
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Blush: Benefit Rockateur topped with ColourPop Teasecake
  Highlighter: ColourPop Lunch Money
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brows), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow Lorelei (crease), Burberry Wet & Dry Eyeshadow Glow #003 Shell (lid)
  Eyelner: *Marc Jacobs Highliner- Midnight in Paris* (upper), Chanel Stylo Waterproof- Perle de Lune (lower), Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightline)
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Lipliner: Lancome- Clair
  Lipstick: Mac x Giambattista Valli Bianca B topped with MAC Craving
  Mani: *Butter London Kip*
  Pedi: *Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Eyes*

  Jewelry: Sapphire pendant (vintage), blue topaz ring (vintage)
  Clothing: Cobalt lace sleeveless shirt (not really a cami or tank per se, but a layering piece under a blazer)
  Shoes: Cobalt blue shoes


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> As I mentioned, Blue Week is all about touches of blue.
> 
> Monday (Blue Week Day One):
> Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
> ...


  Oooooh how did your pairing of the GV Bianca B turn out?


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooooh how did your pairing of the GV Bianca B turn out?


 
  Loved it. Bianca B was the first layer and brought Craving up about 3 tones once blotted and brought out the purple.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> That is indeed a Stila palette. I will definitely make an effort to use it this week. I haven't used my Stila eye shadows in forever!
> 
> 
> I'm more of an eye shadow/blush/face products girl. I have slowed down [somewhat] on the eye shadow purchases in the last several years and kind of transitioned into getting more face products, but now I'm trying to curtail all of that and slow down my makeup acquisition rate, lol. I like NARS blushes a lot. I have a lot of MAC blushes but they aren't necessarily my favorites. Bobbi Brown's Apricot and NARS Amour are two of my favorite blushes. I'm pretty into Tarte blushes at the moment. And there are a couple of CARGO blushes that I LOVE.
> ...


   YES! My name is Meddy and I'm a Makeup *Addict*!!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> How do you like the Sacha Buttercup powder? That is one of the items I have in mind to try if I ever pull the trigger on a purchase from them.


  Hard to say as I don't use powders much. I don't really have anything to compare it to.   I've been experimenting with powdering over concealer as everything seems to make my under eye area look really dry.  I read or saw a video on using a sponge to powder under eye.  I tried it today and it looked much better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! I like NARS and Cargo's as well. I also like Edward Bess', Sleek's and Black|Up's. I own one Tarte blush and a Tarte blush palette but don't show them enough love. I can't believe I forgot Inglot lol. I like their blushes too. I like things in general haha.
> 
> *Meddy's definitely a MUA - a Make Up Addict! *


  I knew you would get it!!!!  Takes one to know one~~


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was so fortunate to get *Banafsaji.  *I had also missed it but a really sweet manager at a MAC store helped me out.
> *Gucci Equinox eyeshadow* is gorgeous!!!
> 
> * I knew you would get it!!!!  Takes one to know one~~*


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2015)

Shars said:


>


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice. I'm so excited to get it to play with different liners to get different looks. I sure as heck can't wear it alone without looking like I just ate some powdered donuts lol.


 
  I can't either, if it helps. My lips are about the shade of old NARS Dolce Vita.  Someone on the collection thread was playing with Whirl lipliner- it was high up on the wishlist anyhow...

  I'm just kicking myself from here to the next state (actually, I _called_ the next state!) for skipping Eugenie!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 13, 2015)

Man,  we won't even talk about challenge fails... my best week was green week.  Twinkle those blues are gorgeous  I missed out on banafsji too...  I'm not sure what I'm going to do with blue week. I've never really liked blue shadow.  I cannot wait to delve into Inglot as I transition from MAC.  OK I'm rambling, just dropped in  tobsee the color and what everyone has been wearing.  Loving it all...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK I'm rambling, just dropped in tobsee the color and what everyone has been wearing. Loving it all...







Hey Pretty!!  Don't forget, clothing and accessories count too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I can't either, if it helps. My lips are about the shade of old NARS Dolce Vita.  Someone on the collection thread was playing with Whirl lipliner- it was high up on the wishlist anyhow...
> 
> *I'm just kicking myself from here to the next state (actually, I called the next state!) for skipping Eugenie!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 13, 2015)

We don't need to backup Uninterrupted, I just rememberd, bobbi brown has a very similar color.  I think it was Camel. $24 2.5g I just googled it, and it came up as being discountinued as well?  WTF? LOL   But it's still on Nordies and Bobbi Brown's site.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> We don't need to backup Uninterrupted, I just rememberd, bobbi brown has a very similar color.  I think it was Camel. $24 2.5g I just googled it, and it came up as being discountinued as well?  WTF? LOL  * But it's still on Nordies and Bobbi Brown's site. *


    That's good for anyone who feels the need.  Thanks for sharing  that Pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Monday's Blue Look - Reflected in my theme appropriate clothing & NP.  I had to have my driver's license renewal photo taken so NO blue makeup for me today!

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC PP,* Quite Natural *as base
Dior   Dior E/S Palette *Cuir Cannage* E/S Quint (Browns/neutrals)
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne) to highlight brow & Inner Corners
MAC *Blacktrack* to line upper lash line
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist SPF 50 
Chanel, Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base*
Chanel Perfection Lumière Velvet Foundation,* 70 Beige* mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne) to highlight facial high planes
Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer), as a brozer
Dolce & Gabbana, Luminous Cheek Colour, *Sole 15* (Bright Orange)

MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*
 Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder, *Radiant Light*(Golden Beige) to finish
Skindinavia Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC Lip Pencil, *What A Blast,* (Bright Orange)
 Dolce & Gabbana, Classic Cream *Delicious* (Orange) 415    

*NAILS:*

Dior *Lagoon* (Blue) 198  _See it here:_ Dior Lagoon (Blue) 198

*Other*:
Blue & Cream slacks
Multi Blue Statement necklace & bracelet /blue stud earrings 
Blue  Christian Dior Aviator Sunglasses


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's good for anyone who feels the need.  Thanks for sharing  that Pretty!


  I just read a post about it being discontinued in 2007, so maybe they brought it back?  

Anyhoo, here is a pic...   


  taken from here:

http://www.missbeautyadikt.co.uk/2014/11/bobbi-brown-eyeshadow-in-camel-everyday.html


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I can't either, if it helps. My lips are about the shade of old NARS Dolce Vita.  Someone on the collection thread was playing with Whirl lipliner- it was high up on the wishlist anyhow...
> 
> I'm just kicking myself from here to the next state (actually, I _called_ the next state!) for skipping Eugenie!


  Yes!! I saw that. I was going to get the Whirl lipstick only, but I think I'll need to get the lip pencil as well now.


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK I'm rambling, just dropped in tobsee the color and what everyone has been wearing. Loving it all...


  Pretty, Yazmin has Banafsji for sale BNIB in her clearance bin thread for $10.

  http://www.specktra.net/t/181508/sale-mostly-mac-le-some-nars-urban-decay-drugstore


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 14, 2015)

OK, I barely touched blue in makeup but it's all good.  Same basic concept as Monday.

  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting #01
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra
  Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop (which I overapplied today. Not a glue. Glitter bomb, but running late, so I lived with it and said a thank you that my workspace isn't the brightest)
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brows), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow Lorelei (crease), Burberry Wet & Dry Eyeshadow Glow #003 Shell (lid)  (yep, same as yesterday. It works)
  Eyelner: *MAC Pearlglide Fly-by-Blu (upper), Marc Jacobs Highliner Blue Me Away (lower), *Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightline)
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Lipliner: Sephora Collection Universal
  Lipstick: MAC Lipstick- Dreaming Dahlia (I forgot how awesome this is!)
  Mani: *YSL Bleu Celadon*
  Pedi: *Dior Saint Tropez*

  Jewelry: Sapphire pendant (vintage), blue topaz ring (vintage)
  Clothing: Light blue eyelet midi skirt, floral cotton cardigan (with blue accents)

  So, tomorrow's blue will be a navy suit. Boring but required.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OK, I barely touched blue in makeup but it's all good.  Same basic concept as Monday.
> 
> Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
> Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
> ...


   Well done!!!!  Nothing boring about a navy suit---it's classic, classy and timeless!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Tuesday's Blue Look - Much more fun than Monday

UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC PP, *Quite Natural* as base
Dior   Dior Designer 5 Colour Palette*, Navy 208* 

Dior Palette *Blue*-*Black* to line upper lash line
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist SPF 50 
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Estée Lauder* Double Wear *Liquid Foundation* 4W2 Toasty Toffee *mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer

YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
 Josie Maran *Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil *to highlight facial high planes
Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer), as a brozer
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*

 Guerlain Météorites Perles, *Rainbow Perles *to finish
Skindinavia Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC Lip Pencil, Cork
 Marc Jacobs Nudes Sheer Lip Gel, *Anais 146*

*NAILS:*

Butter London Sprog (Periwinkle Blue)

*Other*:
Black top, black cut-offs
Blue necklace 
Changed the second hand & date display on my iWatch to blue for the week


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 15, 2015)

_*Tuesday Blues: *_
On Eyes:
  * UDPP Anti-Aging Primer
  * MAC Mulch e/s layered over MAC Indianwood p/p
  * *Barbie Loves Stila Smudge Pot in Cobalt Clutch* with *MAC MES in Sea & Sky* layered over it as eye liner. 
  * MAC Powersurge (gold) eyeliner for the lower lash line. 
  * Ben Nye brown shade (?) all over/to blend and UD Moonstone to highlight
  * Lancome Brow Expert

On /FaceCheeks: 
  * Laura Mercier Oil-Free Primer, MAC Fix+ to Set 
  * MAC Pro Longwear Pressed Powder and Sunpower MSF
  * MAC Select Cover-Up Concealer
  * Tarte blush in Tickled and Tarte bronzer in Park Avenue Princess. 


_*Wednesday Blues:*_ 
On Eyes:
  * UDPP Anti-Aging Primer
  ** UD Divebar e/s* layered over MAC Fresco Rose p/p 
  * UD Rockstar in outer crease 
  * *MAC Pearlglide e/l in Fly-By-Blu* for lower lash line 
  * Ben Nye brown shade (?) all over/to blend and UD Moonstone to highlight
  * Lancome Brow Expert

On /FaceCheeks: 
  * Laura Mercier Oil-Free Primer, MAC Fix+ to Set 
  * MAC Select Cover-Up Concealer
  * MUFE Duo Mat Powder and Sunpower MSF
  * Tarte blush in Tickled and Tarte bronzer in Park Avenue Princess.  

  I'm debating whether or not to toss the Stila Smudge Pot. It did that weird dry scaly thing that some gel eyeliners do, but I guess I could use it as an eye shadow base but it's not very creamy so...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> _*Tuesday Blues: *_
> On Eyes:
> * UDPP Anti-Aging Primer
> * MAC Mulch e/s layered over MAC Indianwood p/p
> ...


    If you have to pull at your lid to apply it maybe it is time to----LET IT GO---LET IT GO *Singing off key


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Nars All Day Luminous Foundation in Cadiz
  Nars Amande and Caramel concealers under eye
  Mac concealer nc45 on spots
  Nars Loose powder in Mountain over concealer spots
  Sacha Buttercup loose powder under eyes
  Nars dual intensity palette:
  -Andromeda on inner eye
  -Lysithea on lid
  -*Giove in outer V*
*-*Europa under brow bone
  Mac Uninterrupted to transition
  Tom Ford black liner duo pen
  Chanel Le Volume Mascara in Noir
  Nars Quantum multiple on cheeks - pink
  Nars Starscape blush on cheeks - pink
  Mac Star Wonder MSF highlighter on cheeks
  Nars Glow Pink Gloss

  Turquoise and Green top
  Turrquoise crop pants
  Coach Turquoise (Tourmaline) Molly bag


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 15, 2015)

Dear Meddy, what is next week's color?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Nars All Day Luminous Foundation in Cadiz
> Nars Amande and Caramel concealers under eye
> Mac concealer nc45 on spots
> Nars Loose powder in Mountain over concealer spots
> ...


   Sounds so pretty ICL---Love the monochromatic outfit!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 15, 2015)

So when you are using the sponge or beauty blender to set your powder, is it wet? I never thought of using something wet on powder.  I can't seem to wrap my mind around that. 

  I missed out on Bianca B, and I'm hoping one of the light shades Melt is releasing will cure my lemming.   I still kinda want to see Eugenie on me though. 

  For someone who doesn't like blue, I'm having fun with the two looks I did. 

  This past weekend I did the same peach eye lid (G. Armani eye tint 11 or MAC Tweet Me), but did a muted peachy lip  (Mac So Vain) instead  of a bright lip like La Vie En Rouge. For blush I used Hipness (why didn't I get Crisp Whites?), and highlight with whatever golden highlight is around. LOL    This might be my go to look for when I'm rushing in the Summer. 

  Now this weekend, I finally got some Sun, some nice blazing hot Sun.  So that means I'm turning golden brown, with red undertones.  It is so funny b/c you can totally see the contrast between my arm and chest.  So I'm not going to mention the foundation used b/c it was horrible and, as always, I can't figure out what shade to use, I think I might move to the "orangey" foundations I can't use during the winter months.  Normally I wear Lancome 24 Hr 450 and I think I'll try 460.    All I know is that the EX1 mineral powder in M400, Tom Ford Traceless #9, and BB Like Skin golden #6 are too light, especially along the forehead.  I was able to mask this with powder, but yeah, I'm at that stage again.  I'm always at this stage, finding the perfect foundation/concealer.  
   I tried the new Sephora concealer, and the color seemed perfect before tan,however it seemed to make my eyes look like I had a black ring at the line where the concealer and foundation meet.  It was weird. So I don't know if it is just too thin, and I needed another layer, which I did and it worked, but it was weird...  

  Ok, so Tuesday I wore

  Eyes:  shop cook/quad  
  I wore the blue (online it doesn't look blue at all)  shade in the outer corner into the crease.  I wore the purple shade on the outer lid, and the purple/silver shade in the inner corner.  Loved it.  It's no secret that this collex was one of my FAVES by MAC.  I think things went downhill after this year. LOL  For me at least. 
  Mascara: G. Armani Eyes to Kill, I only mention this b/c my Manager was like, ohhh nice lashes, I can see them from here.  No, no lashes here.  
  Lips: Lavendar jade 
  Blush: pink cult...   



  Wednesday: 

real basic (I'm not getting enough sleep, so thinking of a look this AM was not going to happen)  but I loved this blue.  

  Eyes: G Armani eyeshadow Tint in #2. On my lid.   Very pretty blue, I didn't think I'd like this one at all. . Now I love these, but I'm noticing they will crease in the inner corner.  So, this could be an application thing that I need to improve on, or just how some creams will be on me.  even TF cream eyeshadows did it.  
  Uninterrupted in transition
  Dark brown from MUFE in crease...   
  I wish I thought about this look a lil more, b/c I would have put on a gold liner or something. 
  Blush: Pink cult 
  lips: Feed the senses.  Oh I love thee... This lip cured my lemming for Bianca B.  They are nothing alike, but it is such an awesome color. 


  Now off to find Thursday's look,  I crashed out when I came home, now I'm awake.  BOOOO!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Dear Meddy, what is next week's color?


   We haven't made a final decision.  I think *Smokey Eye Week *was suggested---we just need everyone to weigh in w/a Yay or Nay.  *Do we want back /traditional *
*   smokey or do we want **all **smokey---black, brown, navy, gray and/or reverse smokey eyes??????*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We haven't made a final decision.  I think *Smokey Eye Week *was suggested---we just need everyone to weigh in w/a Yay or Nay.  *Do we want back /traditional *
> *   smokey or do we want **all **smokey---black, brown, navy, gray and/or reverse smokey eyes??????*


  wellllll if we do smokey, and include all colors,are we cheating?  I love the idea of including reverse smokey eyes...   you know I don't care about color, whatever everyone wants... 

  I'm playing around with my DGAF, for blue week, and I'm soo mad I got the purple/blue one...  UGH!  #randomthought.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So when you are using the sponge or beauty blender to set your powder, is it wet? I never thought of using something wet on powder.  I can't seem to wrap my mind around that.
> 
> I missed out on Bianca B, and I'm hoping one of the light shades Melt is releasing will cure my lemming.   I still kinda want to see Eugenie on me though.
> 
> ...


    Hey Pretty----I'm still up too!  I'm glad you're having fun with the blues.  You'r making me want GAET #2.  I got the navy one instead.  I find putting thin layers 
   on---essentially building to your desired color intensity and almost allowing the shadow to dry between applications might have kept he creasing at bay.  It didn't take 
   me longer to do my makeup, I just did other things while the E/S dried.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> wellllll if we do smokey, and include all colors,are we cheating?  I love the idea of including reverse smokey eyes...   you know I don't care about color, whatever everyone wants...
> 
> I'm playing around with my DGAF, for blue week, and I'm soo mad I got the purple/blue one...  UGH!  #randomthought.


   Pretty, how is it cheating if we're making the rules.




​Another way of looking at it is we're using a wider range of products and allowing some flexibility in a makeup 
   exercise that's designed to be FUN!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Pretty----I'm still up too!  I'm glad you're having fun with the blues.  You'r making me want GAET #2.  I got the navy one instead.  I find putting thin layers
> on---essentially building to your desired color intensity and almost allowing the shadow to dry between applications might have kept he creasing at bay.  It didn't take
> me longer to do my makeup, I just did other things while the E/S dried.


  thanks for the tips, I kinda thought this might be the case. 

  Isn't #2 Menuit, the Navy one?   

  If they want to come out with more of these, I think they need more warm tones...  l don't think I'll ever put these down. LOL   BBrown, has a cream eyeshadow stick I might look into.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty, how is it cheating if we're making the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm just saying, if you let me choose, I'm going back to green, that was my best week ever! LOL   I found some cool videos for us hoody girls, i'll have to find them and post them...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Wednesday's Blue Look 

UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow*Lagons**(29)*
Sky Blue        Slate Blue
Midnight Blue    Shimmered Medium Blue
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows
Mac *Midnight Blues* to line upper lids

*FACE:*
Algenist SPF 50 
Algenist Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*
Estée Lauder* Double Wear All Day Glow BB Moisture Makeup *mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only.
Charlotte Tilbury Blush,* Love Glow*Cheek Pop Blush (Pink)
 Dior *Rose Diamond *Skin Shimmer (Pink w/Gold) to highlight facial high planes
Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer), as a bronzer
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret *to set

 Guerlain Météorites Compact *03 Medium, *(“beige/champagne colors)to finish
Skindinavia Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC *Embrace Me*
Tom Ford *Paradiso*

*NAILS:*

Butter London Sprog (Periwinkle Blue)

*Other*:
White High-low tee w/deep v-neck
Blue black & white capri leggings 
Changed the second hand & date display on my iWatch to blue for the week


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm just saying, if you let me choose, I'm going back to green, that was my best week ever! LOL   I found some cool videos for us hoody girls, i'll have to find them and post them...


  In this exercise you have the latitude to choose.  That kind of flexibility may work better since there are diverse work environments.  We'll return to the 'one color family' 
   weeks once we've exhausted our color options,

   I would love to see those vids!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In this exercise you have the latitude to choose.  That kind of flexibility may work better since there are diverse work environments.  We'll return to the 'one color family'
> weeks once we've exhausted our color options,
> 
> *   I would love to see those vids!!!!*


  I'll post them by this weekend. I emailed them to myself, so I have to dig them up.  I'm forcing myself ot go to sleep now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *What number is your touche eclat pen? *
> How cute.
> How is that algenist spf 50? It's on my list to try. HOw is the primer? is it as thick and that silicone texture like the YSL one?
> I'll post them by this weekend. I emailed them to myself, so I have to dig them up.  I'm forcing myself ot go to sleep now.


  It's #3, Peach---it's so cute--It's the *Rock Résille' Touche Eclat pen *& matches the YSL Yves Saint Laurent *'Rock Résille' *Couture Palette.

   I love  the Algenist  Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid---it's really light-weight and doesn't feel like I'm wearing a ton of product.
   The primer is a bit think but you only really need a small amount----it thins once spread on your face.

   Me too---sleep tight


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We haven't made a final decision.  I think *Smokey Eye Week *was suggested---we just need everyone to weigh in w/a Yay or Nay.  *Do we want back /traditional *
> *   smokey or do we want **all **smokey---black, brown, navy, gray and/or reverse smokey eyes??????*


  I can do an all smokey week.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2015)

Too many things to quote so...  @Medgal: Smokey Week is fine with me! @Prettypackages: of course colorful smokey eyes can be done. Smoke is about the visual effect, not the color. Don't you remember our "summer smokey" eyes week last summer when people did gold smokey eyes, multi-color smoke, green smokey eyes...it was great! Plus, can MELT please, PLEASE come up off the new shades already? I need them. I feel bad that I bought so many new KvD lipsticks but I have room for more traditional ones in my heart.  ladies, I feel some kind of way, is it "smoky" or smokey"? I have caught myself typing "smokey" for the last few months and just noticed that Specktra's spell-check underlines it in red sometimes, whereas "smoky" does not get underlined.


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> ladies, I feel some kind of way,* is it "smoky" or smokey"*? I have caught myself typing "smokey" for the last few months and just noticed that Specktra's spell-check underlines it in red sometimes, whereas "smoky" does not get underlined.


  At first I just figured it was the American English spelling (we use the British English spelling here) but apparently "Smoky" is the new way it's being spelled in the dictionaries and stuff. "Smokey" is now the old-fashioned way of spelling it. Smoky just look soooo wrong to me. lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> At first I just figured it was the American English spelling (we use the British English spelling here) but apparently "Smoky" is the new way it's being spelled in the dictionaries and stuff. "Smokey" is now the old-fashioned way of spelling it. Smoky just look soooo wrong to me. lol.


 Same reason now I spell favourite as favorite and colour as color lol!!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> At first I just figured it was the American English spelling (we use the British English spelling here) but apparently "Smoky" is the new way it's being spelled in the dictionaries and stuff. "Smokey" is now the old-fashioned way of spelling it. Smoky just look soooo wrong to me. lol.


  See, this is why my old behind just keeps to herself. I am outdated lol. Thank you Shars. I knew there was a reason both ways looked "acceptable" and I couldn't parse it out. I have lived through two whole eras of spelling lol. I will just try and remain consistent. Smoky it is.


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Same reason now I spell favourite as favorite and colour as color lol!!


  Lol! Did you grow up in one of the "colonies"? lol. I always feel so weird writing on these boards with my English spelling lol. Neighbour and Harbour, too! lol


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> See, this is why my old behind just keeps to herself. I am outdated lol. Thank you Shars. I knew there was a reason both ways looked "acceptable" and I couldn't parse it out. I have lived through two whole eras of spelling lol. I will just try and remain consistent. Smoky it is.


  We're not outdated Sage.... we're vintage!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I can do an all smokey week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Amen

*Smokey* is a proper noun and first name, whereas *smoky* is an adjective referring to an object being filled with  or smelling of smoke.  Until recently _smokey_ was an accepted spelling of _smoky_ in the Oxford English Dictionary. However, it is now thought of as old-fashioned.
Bottom line---either/or
_Source/Grammerist_


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol! Did you grow up in one of the "colonies"? lol. I always feel so weird writing on these boards with my English spelling lol. Neighbour and Harbour, too! lol


 I did!! Yes I still spell it that way!! neighbour, harbour, colour, favourite, Programme (unless it's computer program, Doughnut , favour ..... :haha:


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I did!! Yes I spell do it spell it that way!! neighbour, harbour, colour, favourite, Programme (unless it's computer program, Doughnut , favour .....


  We're spelling twins!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :bigthumb:     :bigthumb:   [COLOR=0000FF]Amen[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]*Smokey* is a proper noun and first name, whereas *smoky* is an adjective referring to an object being filled with[/COLOR] [COLOR=222222]    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]or smelling of smoke.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Until recently [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]_smokey_[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] was an accepted spelling of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]_smoky_[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] in the Oxford English Dictionary. However, it is now thought of as old-fashioned.[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom line---either/or[/COLOR]
> _[COLOR=0000FF]Source/Grammerist_[/COLOR]


really?! I'm old fashioned?  Lol what about sweetie or is it sweety?    I always thought the former.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> what about sweetie or is it sweety? I always thought the former.


 Ask the universe AKA Google it Pretty!  I think sweetie might be the British spelling???


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ask the universe AKA Google it Pretty!  I think sweetie might be the British spelling???[/COLOR]:shrugs:


  It can't be. I have always spelled it "sweetie"! Man, I am a mixed up old lady lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Pretty, *how is it cheating if we're making the rules*.[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]​Another way of looking at it is we're using a wider range of products and allowing some flexibility in a makeup[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   exercise[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] that's designed to be FUN!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:happydance:


   Lol!  





Shars said:


> Lol! Did you grow up in one of the "colonies"? lol. I always feel so weird writing on these boards with my English spelling lol. Neighbour and Harbour, too! lol


  Yup lol   





Prettypackages said:


> really?! I'm old fashioned?  Lol what about sweetie or is it sweety?    I always thought the former.


  Hmmm.... I always use "sweetie" lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wednesday's Blue Look
> 
> UDPP Anti Aging Formula
> *Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow Lagons(29)*
> ...


  I pulled Lagons out for this week too. Edited - I don't have Lagons, I have Fascination.  Meddy are you planning to get the new Chanel blue quad?
  Great idea to change your display!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I thought wetting the beauty blender for powder was strange too but I saw it in a Youtube video and it is working out ok but I just did it under eye not all over.  I pulled out the shop cook quad too.
> *I don't know what a reverse smokey eye is. School me.*
> 
> I pulled Lagons out for this week too. Edited - I don't have Lagons, I have Fascination.  Meddy* are you planning to get the new Chanel blue quad?*
> Great idea to change your display!


 ​We had never heard of it either but @PixieDancer ​told us about it and I'm pretty sure there's a photo of her w/it in the swatch gallery for this thread.  Essentially you use 
  a neutral color for the main lid color and a dark or bright color under the lower lash line.  Check out some images here: reverse smokey eye

  I would love to resist the Chanel blue quad but I'm not sure I have the willpower to do it.  I probably should since I have both Fascination and Lagons.  It just looks so 
  pretty and inciting!!!   How about you?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​We had never heard of it either but @PixieDancer ​told us about it and I'm pretty sure there's a photo of her w/it in the swatch gallery for this thread.  Essentially you use
> a neutral color for the main lid color and a dark or bright color under the lower lash line.  Check out some images here: reverse smokey eye
> 
> I would love to resist the Chanel blue quad but I'm not sure I have the willpower to do it.  I probably should since I have both Fascination and Lagons.  It just looks so
> pretty and inciting!!!   How about you?


Interesting!  If you had asked me a few weeks ago, I would have said no way.  But the SA was so excited about the collection that it was a bit contagious.  Limited edition doesn't help either.  I'm still kicking myself about hemming and hawing over the Metamorphosis quad and letting it get away from me.  That one was blue based too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Interesting!  If you had asked me a few weeks ago, I would have said no way.  But the SA was so excited about the collection that it was a bit contagious.  Limited edition doesn't help either.  *I'm still kicking myself about hemming and hawing over the Metamorphosis quad and letting it get away from me.*  That one was blue based too.


 ​I know right?  I let that one get away too.  I will probably end up with several items from the collection---I love blue!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So when you are using the sponge or beauty blender to set your powder, is it wet? I never thought of using something wet on powder.  I can't seem to wrap my mind around that.
> 
> I missed out on Bianca B, and I'm hoping one of the light shades Melt is releasing will cure my lemming.   I still kinda want to see Eugenie on me though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> It can't be. I have always spelled it "sweetie"! Man, I am a mixed up old lady lol


    I think they referred to candy as 'a sweetie or sweeties."


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think they referred to candy as 'a sweetie or sweeties."[/COLOR]


   Were they sweeties or smarties? You remember smarties, in the roll, pressed sugar candy with fruit flavors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Were they sweeties or smarties? You remember smarties, in the roll, pressed sugar candy with fruit flavors.


  I love Smarties---but no, the research says 'sweeties.'  It sounded odd to me too


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love Smarties---but no, the research says 'sweeties.'  It sounded odd to me too[/COLOR]:haha:


 Well I like candy, so...I may off to Google this.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 16, 2015)

Regarding next week's theme - I'm down with smokey week but my vote would be for traditional smokey colors (grey, navy, black, dark browns) but I am also really enjoying color specific themes, so maybe lets just keep rolling through colors? What colors haven't you done? It's summer so maybe Coral/Orange would be nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> We're not outdated Sage.... we're vintage!


 Vintage?  We like vintage


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Regarding next week's theme - I'm down with smokey week but my vote would be for traditional smokey colors (grey, navy, black, dark browns) but I am also really enjoying color specific themes, so maybe lets just keep rolling through colors? What colors haven't you done? It's summer so maybe Coral/Orange would be nice.


  We did orange/coral already-----you're late to the party but we'll be repeating again once we've exhausted all colors-------we must be close by now.  *The next week is Smokey* and it's up to the participant to decide what color that will be.  Maybe you can do a smokey/smoky orange or coral.  I've seen that done w/the reverse/upside down smoky eye.  I think there's a ton of flexibility in the next week.  I'm excited to see/hear what everyone comes up with.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 17, 2015)

OK, catching up after another marathon work week. I really relied upon accessories and clothing to keep me on point!

  Wednesday (Blue Week Day Three):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting #01
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brows), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow Lorelei (crease), Burberry Wet & Dry Eyeshadow Glow #003 Shell (lid), Tom Ford Cognac Sable (lower left)- outside crease
  Eyelner: Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightline), Tom Ford Eye Definer Metallic Mink (upper), Chanel Stylo Eyeliner 919 Erable
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Lipliner: Sephora Collection Universal
  Lipstick: Burberry Lip Cover- Tea Rose, Lancome Love It!
  Mani: Dior Diorific Winter
  Pedi: *Dior Saint Tropez*

  Jewelry: *blue topaz ring (vintage)*
  Clothing:* Navy skirt suit*


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thursday I went obvious on blue, but less so on the makeup. I love the nail shade I ultimately created- I'll come back to it.

Thursday (Blue Week Day Four):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting #01
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Blush: Tom Ford Blush- Love Lust
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brows), Tom Ford Cognac Sable quad
  Eyelner:  Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightline), Tom Ford Eye Definer Metallic Mink (upper), Chanel Stylo Eyeliner 919 Erable
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Lipliner: Shiseido Sakura
  Lipstick: Tom Ford Flamingo
  Mani: Chanel Elixir topped with 2 coats of *MAC Pearl Highlight (Blue reflectant)*
  Pedi: *Dior Saint Tropez*

  Clothing: *Cobalt blue crochet sheath dress*


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 17, 2015)

And today (Friday), I didn't even try for blue makeup. It feels like summer, so I felt like pulling out this particular color combo (teals/blues/corals/browns)

Friday (Blue Week Day Five):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting #01
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Blush: Tom Ford Blush- Love Lust
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadows: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brows), Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Caroube (lid, also an anchor shade), Urban Decay Smoky Palette- High (inner highlight), Dirtysweet (crease), Whiskey (outer lid, blended), Radar (outer crease, blended)
  Eyeliners: Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightline), Tom Ford Eye Definer Metallic Mink (upper), Chanel Stylo Eyeliner 919 Erable
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Lipliner: Lancome Le Lipstique Clair
  Lipstick: MAC Dreaming Dahlia (I forgot how awesome this particular shade is)
  Mani: Chanel Terrana
  Pedi: *Dior Saint Tropez*

  Clothing: *Teal loose blazer, denim pencil skirt* (outfit #1), _*blue loose T*_ (outfit #2)

  I'll try to focus on blue makeup more tomorrow- I'm going to an event on Sunday so I may be challenged that day. I've been overextended, so I went for easy.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn't wear blue this week, mostly berry tones. Was hoping to see some blue eyeshadow pics in the thread


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> And today (Friday), I didn't even try for blue makeup. It feels like summer, so I felt like pulling out this particular color combo (teals/blues/corals/browns)  Friday (Blue Week Day Five): Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Shadow Primer Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting #01 Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10 Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude Blush: Tom Ford Blush- Love Lust Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre Eyeshadows: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brows), Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Caroube (lid, also an anchor shade), Urban Decay Smoky Palette- High (inner highlight), Dirtysweet (crease), Whiskey (outer lid, blended), Radar (outer crease, blended) Eyeliners: Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightline), Tom Ford Eye Definer Metallic Mink (upper), Chanel Stylo Eyeliner 919 Erable Mascara: MAC False Lashes Lipliner: Lancome Le Lipstique Clair Lipstick: MAC Dreaming Dahlia (I forgot how awesome this particular shade is) Mani: Chanel Terrana Pedi: *Dior Saint Tropez*  Clothing: *Teal loose blazer, denim pencil skirt* (outfit #1), _*blue loose T*_ (outfit #2)  I'll try to focus on blue makeup more tomorrow- I'm going to an event on Sunday so I may be challenged that day. I've been overextended, so I went for easy.


 I want that Smoky palette!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2015)

Armani Maestro foundation Becca eye brightener and concealers SachA buttercup loose powder under eyes Mac pot concealer  Nars loose powder in Mountain Charlotte Tilbury medium dark Bronze n Glow Tom Ford Crushed Indigo duo Dark blue on the lid Duochrome blue blended on top of dark blue Duochrome blue on brow bone Tom Ford liquid eyeliner duo UD perversion as tight line Chanel Crescendo blush Mac Star Wonder highlighter Nars glow pink gloss Pedi-mac Kashmir Blue nail polish


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2015)

I went cosmetics-free for Thursday and Friday. We'll see what happens today.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 18, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I want that Smoky palette!


  It's awesome- and totally versatile!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been very absent lately but I'm trying to make the most of my summer and I'm travelling quite a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't follow the challenges now but I want to get back on track! Not this week though, because I'll spend it on the beach and smokey eyes are not very appropriate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I just saw this on Facebook: http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/makeup/a36146/addicted-to-mac-cosmetics/  I can relate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meddy, happy very late birthday!!! I hope you had an amazing day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And btw about the candy, it's "sweets", not "sweeties".


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi ladies-

  I went bare-faced yesterday, but had Guerlain Blue Ocean on my nails. Today I went for a non-blue look but had NARS Night Out on my nails. So stunning... and it chips like a mo'.

  Given the extreme heat, I'm probably going to be sitting out smoky eye week. Nothing says 100 and dangerous heat index like smoky. Riiight. I'll be monitoring though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi there !!!!  So good to see you.  Enjoy the beach!  Smoky Eye week will come around again.   Thanks for
     the BD greeting!!! The 'World Wide Web' was the source of sweets versus sweetes.  It was the oddest thing I'd 
     ever heard too.



I liked the addicted to MAC summary-----I can't relate to one bit of that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's awesome- and totally versatile!


   I looked at it and declined. I have/had 3 UD palettes that went unused, and I positive I can dupe it from my 
   collection.  VERY tempting though!! Oh and w/in a week's time I purchased 2 YSL and 2 Chanel palettes---I don't 
   deserve another one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

I've never done this, but it might do for a minimalist quickie on one of these scorching hot days!

  http://www.marieclaire.com/beauty/makeup/how-to/a14417/how-to-do-a-smoky-eye-in-literally-10-seconds/?src=nl&mag=bea&list=nl_bew_news&date=071515


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah... Remember how I was out this week? My hands didn't get the memo this AM and smoked the heck out of my look. 100 degrees be damned, my eyes are a-poppin'.  Full look posted tonight.


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm inspired by all of this BLUE goodness!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I have done horribly w/ the lipstick challenge.  I have enough lippies to go well beyond a year (so I'm a lipstick hoarder---don't judge) but I started feeling resentful about[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  not repeating some of my[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] favs.  I stopped keeping track altogether.  Huge fail for Meddy.[/COLOR]   :weep:    [COLOR=0000FF]I've done that with blush and highlighters---I think we've done a blush challenge as a group, but it's perfectly feasible to run a personal challenge along with whatever[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  we're doing as a group.[/COLOR]


  I'm in the same boat when it comes to lipsticks. I have kept track of what I've been wearing, but I'm not being overly strict with myself about sticking to a different lipstick every day. That said, even keeping track makes me more conscientious about reaching for shades I might otherwise forget. It's also made me aware that I need to never buy a brown-nude shade again. I have a surprising number, and most of them don't like me very much.   





Prettypackages said:


> So when you are using the sponge or beauty blender to set your powder, is it wet? I never thought of using something wet on powder.  I can't seem to wrap my mind around that.   I missed out on Bianca B, and I'm hoping one of the light shades Melt is releasing will cure my lemming.   I still kinda want to see Eugenie on me though.   For someone who doesn't like blue, I'm having fun with the two looks I did.   This past weekend I did the same peach eye lid (G. Armani eye tint 11 or MAC Tweet Me), but did a muted peachy lip  (Mac So Vain) instead  of a bright lip like La Vie En Rouge. For blush I used Hipness (why didn't I get Crisp Whites?), and highlight with whatever golden highlight is around. LOL    This might be my go to look for when I'm rushing in the Summer.   Now this weekend, I finally got some Sun, some nice blazing hot Sun.  So that means I'm turning golden brown, with red undertones.  It is so funny b/c you can totally see the contrast between my arm and chest.  So I'm not going to mention the foundation used b/c it was horrible and, as always, I can't figure out what shade to use, I think I might move to the "orangey" foundations I can't use during the winter months.  Normally I wear Lancome 24 Hr 450 and I think I'll try 460.    All I know is that the EX1 mineral powder in M400, Tom Ford Traceless #9, and BB Like Skin golden #6 are too light, especially along the forehead.  I was able to mask this with powder, but yeah, I'm at that stage again.  I'm always at this stage, finding the perfect foundation/concealer.    I tried the new Sephora concealer, and the color seemed perfect before tan,however it seemed to make my eyes look like I had a black ring at the line where the concealer and foundation meet.  It was weird. So I don't know if it is just too thin, and I needed another layer, which I did and it worked, but it was weird...    Ok, so Tuesday I wore  Eyes:  shop cook/quad   I wore the blue (online it doesn't look blue at all)  shade in the outer corner into the crease.  I wore the purple shade on the outer lid, and the purple/silver shade in the inner corner.  Loved it.  It's no secret that this collex was one of my FAVES by MAC.  I think things went downhill after this year. LOL  For me at least.  Mascara: G. Armani Eyes to Kill, I only mention this b/c my Manager was like, ohhh nice lashes, I can see them from here.  No, no lashes here.   Lips: Lavendar jade  Blush: pink cult...       Wednesday:    real basic (I'm not getting enough sleep, so thinking of a look this AM was not going to happen)  but I loved this blue.    Eyes: G Armani eyeshadow Tint in #2. On my lid.   Very pretty blue, I didn't think I'd like this one at all. . Now I love these, but I'm noticing they will crease in the inner corner.  So, this could be an application thing that I need to improve on, or just how some creams will be on me.  even TF cream eyeshadows did it.   Uninterrupted in transition Dark brown from MUFE in crease...    I wish I thought about this look a lil more, b/c I would have put on a gold liner or something.  Blush: Pink cult  lips: Feed the senses.  Oh I love thee... This lip cured my lemming for Bianca B.  They are nothing alike, but it is such an awesome color.    Now off to find Thursday's look,  I crashed out when I came home, now I'm awake.  BOOOO!


  I loved the Shop/ Cook collection! To me, it harkened back to some some of their classics, like Cult of Cherry from Fall 2008. Your peachy look sounds beautiful, whether with a bright lip or So Vain.   





Shars said:


> Lol! Did you grow up in one of the "colonies"? lol. I always feel so weird writing on these boards with my English spelling lol. Neighbour and Harbour, too! lol


  Canadian spelling is leaning more and more towards the American, but I refuse to give up my extra "u". Hugs to all my spelling buddies.   





Prettypackages said:


> really?! I'm old fashioned?  Lol what about sweetie or is it sweety?    I always thought the former.


  I always thought it was Sweetie. That's the spelling on the Mac lipstick, so I'm going with that.   I did not have a great showing for blue week. I wear a lot of blue clothing and I had OPI Russian Navy on my toes all week, ski was always technically in compliance, but there just wasn't a lot of blue happening.   Partly, that's because it was so hot that even I couldn't force myself to put on much makeup. I did have one "blue" day where I wore an older baby blue with gold shimmer shadow from Shu Uemura, with a pewter shade in the crease. I also wore a cool blue gloss that day- Mac Best of Breed. It wasn't a bad look, but it wasn't more than OK.   Other than that, I was limited to a couple of instances of blue eyeliner (YSL Sea Black). Ironically, the look I did that got me a lot of compliments was a smok(e)y eye I did with the Guerlain Les Noirs palette.   Even weirder, the first thing I thought of when I saw the theme for this week was that I should try a look with Nars Mandchourie- which is a blue palette!!! My brain is clearly not functioning.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2015)

We use sweetie over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Medgal07, thank you for the link!
  I would like to try that with the Nudestix Midnight eye pencil, but I might will make a mess lol


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 20, 2015)

I did a bit of smoke today. I decided to use Nude Dip (TF). I haven't used it in a while. It's nice... Tomorrow, maybe a purple smokey eye!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I did a bit of smoke today. I decided to use Nude Dip (TF). I haven't used it in a while. It's nice... Tomorrow, maybe a purple smokey eye!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 20, 2015)

Here's my Smoky Eye Try:

  Lancome Miracle Cushion foundation in N450 Suede
  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Brunette
  Becca eye brightener and Concealers in caramel and amande
  Nars Sukhothai velvet shadow stick all over lid
  Nars Pasiphae over Sukhothai
  Nars Telesto Velvet Shadow Stick  in crease
  Nars Goddess Velvet Shadow Stick in inner corner of eyes and under brow bone
  Mac Uninterrupted eyeshadow as transition color
  Tom Ford liquid eyeliner pen
  Urban Decay Perversion liner on tight light and water line
  Chanel Noir mascara
  Chanel Alezane Blush (whole pan fell out of case! but it is still intact- Whew!)
  Nars Tribulation blush as highlighter
  Stila Shape and Shade Contour Duo - darker color to contour cheeks - giving contouring a try today.
  Chanel Melancolie Rouge Coco Shine


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I did a bit of smoke today. I decided to use Nude Dip (TF). I haven't used it in a while. It's nice... Tomorrow, maybe a purple smokey eye!


  Very pretty! I like your lippie too!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Very pretty! I like your lippie too!


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I did a bit of smoke today. I decided to use Nude Dip (TF). I haven't used it in a while. It's nice... Tomorrow, maybe a purple smokey eye!


 Very pretty!!!  What lippie are you wearing?    It looks really good w/your cobalt blue top/dress.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@] then *I'd* be a *hot* mess :sigh:


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Smokey eye week does provide quite a bit of versatility in terms of colors used and  intensity desired.
> 
> I'm a total fail with the yearly lipstick challenge.  Even though there are benefits to it, I started feeling overly restricted and ultimately resentful
> 
> ...








At least you tried. You have a crap ton of new stuff to try out so there's that. I have to recategorise what I've used and what I haven't because I can't be bothered to go back over a 6-month list lol. I just reach for what feels good on the day. We have too much stuff lol.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Smokey eye week does provide quite a bit of versatility in terms of colors used and  intensity desired.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]I'm a total fail with the yearly lipstick challenge.  Even though there are benefits to it, I started feeling overly restricted and ultimately resentful[/COLOR]:crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]I cried into my lipstick drawer.....sniff, sniff![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I thought it would be great on a really hot day when I'm only interested in wearing as little makeup as possible.[/COLOR]:sigh:      [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty!!!  What lippie are you wearing?    It looks really good w/your cobalt blue top/dress.[/COLOR]


thanks! Tom Ford a plum lush today. I don't wear it enough. Thought it would be nice for my dress too.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow. Heat index approaching 110 and I'm rocking a smoke show. Ah, Specktra.

Monday (Smoky Eyes Day One):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Primer
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting (Ack! Bottle almost empty!)
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Dim Infusion
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Setting: Laura Mercier Transclucent Setting Powder
  Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop
  Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites
  Brows: Mix of Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown & Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre (as highlight) <- I learned something at a Sephora class, wow!
  Eyeshadows: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brow), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (upper crease, blended as an upper transition color), Urban Decay Naked Basics 2 Palette- Skimp (inner eye highlight), Urban Decay Naked Smoky- Radar (blended crease, heavier on outer crease), Burberry Wet & Dry Eyeshadow- Nude (lid), Urban Decay Naked Basics 2- Undone (smoky liner)
  Eyeliner: Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes
  Lipliner- Lancome Le Lipstick- Clair
  Lipstick- MAC Snob
  Mani- Christian Louboutin Scarabee I


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I did a bit of smoke today. I decided to use Nude Dip (TF). I haven't used it in a while. It's nice... Tomorrow, maybe a purple smokey eye!


  Amazing! I have to say, though, that my favourite part is that fierce lip. It's perfect on you- strong but not outrageous for daytime/ office.   





Shars said:


> :haha: At least you tried. You have a crap ton of new stuff to try out so there's that. I have to recategorise what I've used and what I haven't because I can't be bothered to go back over a 6-month list lol. I just reach for what feels good on the day. We have too much stuff lol.


  BLASPHEMY!! 


starletta8 said:


> Wow. Heat index approaching 110 and I'm rocking a smoke show. Ah, Specktra.  Monday (Smoky Eyes Day One): Primers: Guerlain Meteorites, Smashbox 24 Hr Primer Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting (Ack! Bottle almost empty!) Powder: Chanel Les Beiges Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Dim Infusion Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude Setting: Laura Mercier Transclucent Setting Powder Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop Finishing: Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites Brows: Mix of Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown & Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre (as highlight)


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's the Terracotta bronzer, just to clarify.   I've been living in the Terracotta 4 Seasons bronzer #00 all summer long- I can _actually see that I've used the bronzer_! I mean literally, the powder level is dropping. Amazing.

  While I love all my blushes, I find that that Dim Infusion and Incandescent Electra play really well with the bronzer for a glowy but appropriate look.


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's the Terracotta bronzer, just to clarify.   I've been living in the Terracotta 4 Seasons bronzer #00 all summer long- I can _actually see that I've used the bronzer_! I mean literally, the powder level is dropping. Amazing.  While I love all my blushes, I find that that Dim Infusion and Incandescent Electra play really well with the bronzer for a glowy but appropriate look.


  Thanks for the correction, I misread your original post. I don't actually have that one- although I've had my eye on it for a long time...


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2015)

Day 2 of the smok(e)y eye challenge! I decided to go with a very soft smoky look for this one. It's really smoky more in concept than in appearance.

  Face:
  Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc"
  Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer "Vanilla"
  YSL Heart of Light Blush Volupté "Passionée"

  Eyes:
  Mac Paint Pot "Painterly"
  Burberry Sheer e/s "Pale Barley" (original formula- lower third of lid and along lower lash line)
  RBR e/s "Gracious Arasari" (upper part of lid and crease)
  Mac e/s "Creamy Bisque" (why would Mac make such a useful highlight shade LE? It makes no sense!)
  Chantecaille Iridescent e/s "Basalt" (dusted very lightly over the centre of the lid)
  UD 24/7 liner "Desperation" (both lash lines)
  Dior New Look Mascara

  Lips:
  Mac Amplified Creme l/s "Up the Amp"


  Here are a couple of photos from today's not-so-smoky-but-kinda-smoky look









  And here's a look at yesterday's "pink and black" experiment:









  The humidity level today is at about 280%, so I have a feeling the makeup won't last terrifically well. Montreal is the only city where it gets hotter and more humid after it rains, I swear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2015)

katred said:


> Day 2 of the smok(e)y eye challenge! I decided to go with a very soft smoky look for this one. It's really smoky more in concept than in appearance.
> 
> Face:
> Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc"
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you everybody who commented so kindly on the passing of my grandmother.

  I went home to my parents for a few days and helped my mother to go through boxes of stuff and to prepare the house to be let - very exhausting. Then, one day after I returned, our beloved family dog Tessa had to be put to sleep.
  That was just the straw that broke the camel's back, so I haven't spend much time playing with my makeup. I lurked on Specktra, though, and admired all your looks!

  I hope it cools off next week and that'll give me some time to come up with some good looks.

  Kate and Meddy, you're both completely unable to not look good in something. Loved the black&pink and yellow smokey looks!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you everybody who commented so kindly on the passing of my grandmother.
> 
> I went home to my parents for a few days and helped my mother to go through boxes of stuff and to prepare the house to be let - very exhausting. Then, one day after I returned, our beloved family dog Tessa had to be put to sleep.
> That was just the straw that broke the camel's back, so I haven't spend much time playing with my makeup. I lurked on Specktra, though, and admired all your looks!
> ...


  Hang in there, @Anneri


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you everybody who commented so kindly on the passing of my grandmother.
> 
> I went home to my parents for a few days and helped my mother to go through boxes of stuff and to prepare the house to be let - very exhausting. Then, one day after I returned, our beloved family dog Tessa had to be put to sleep.
> That was just the straw that broke the camel's back, so I haven't spend much time playing with my makeup. I lurked on Specktra, though, and admired all your looks!
> ...









I'm sorry you've been having such a rough time. Take all the time you need and we'll be here when you've jumped back on.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I really like both looks!!!   Really beautiful.   By far I think the Smok(e)y Eye look is the most versatile of all the categories that we do.  You can use ANY color and any intensity.  That said, I tried a
> look on Tuesday that was unique for me:  Yellow was my theme!
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  Very pretty! How are you liking the CT B&G?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you everybody who commented so kindly on the passing of my grandmother.
> 
> I went home to my parents for a few days and helped my mother to go through boxes of stuff and to prepare the house to be let - very exhausting. Then, one day after I returned, our beloved family dog Tessa had to be put to sleep.
> That was just the straw that broke the camel's back, so I haven't spend much time playing with my makeup. I lurked on Specktra, though, and admired all your looks!
> ...


    Oh Anneri _huge hug_ to you.  I'm so sorry about Tessa too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​You and your family are certainly overdo for some brighter days!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Very pretty! How are you liking the CT B&G?


    Thank you Mrs B.  I've had CT Bronze and Glow, the first iteration, for quiet some time now.  I love the 'Bronze' 
   side for setting the Tom Ford 'shade' in the  cream shade and illuminate duo. The 'Glow' side is a nice champagne 
   highlighter.  I just got the new one,  Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark* just arrived today & I'm looking 
    forward to trying it out.  That's the one that you have right?


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Mrs B.  I've had CT Bronze and Glow, the first iteration, for quiet some time now.  I love the 'Bronze'
> side for setting the Tom Ford 'shade' in the  cream shade and illuminate duo. The 'Glow' side is a nice champagne
> highlighter.  I just got the new one,  Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark* just arrived today & I'm looking
> forward to trying it out.  That's the one that you have right?


  Got it! I have the NP Cream version and the Medium Dark. I love them both. I did get both in the last 2 weeks.  Along with 3 other Burberry highlighters, and ordering the TF Highlighting Duo. (Sensing a trend)... 
  With the NP collection, the cream "bronze" shade works well for a contour for me. In the Medium/Dark, it's a true bronzer. The highlighter in NP is great for the summer. It makes me look super dewy. When I'm feeling really fancy, I put the Becca Champagne Pop on top. The highlighter in Medium/Dark is really different; it's orangey bronze on me, so it's subtle but very pretty. It reminds me of a candlight type glow.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 23, 2015)

Do we have any ideas about what next week will be? I've only done two smokey looks this week; I'll post the details later.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there !!!!  So good to see you.  Enjoy the beach!  Smoky Eye week will come around again.   Thanks for
> the BD greeting!!! The 'World Wide Web' was the source of sweets versus sweetes.  It was the oddest thing I'd
> ever heard too.
> 
> ...


  Thank you! I always write the "u" in the words (colour, neighbour) because that's how I was taught in school and the other way looks wrong to me, but when I speak, I often use the American versions of some words - I've seen too many movies and TV shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I managed to sneak in a few smokey eye looks when I was going out for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonight I wore a nude matte shade on my lid and matte brown in my crease and outer v; Vanilla pigment in my inner corner and a lot of Humid on the lower lash line. Two days ago I wore Chanel Caroube and CT Dark pearl and yesterday it was CT Marie Antoinette, CT Norma Jean and CT Amber haze.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Do we have any ideas about what next week will be? I've only done two smokey looks this week; I'll post the details later.


  I don't think we've decided or if we did I just don't remember.   Have we done *Neutral Eyes* yet ????????

  This is what we've done so far:

*Monday June 8 to Sunday June 14 is *PEACHCH/ORAL

 Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK** DONE*

*  Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28* is  *GREEN WEEK*

  Monday June 29 to Sunday July 5  is *PURPLE WEEK*

  Monday July 6 to Sunday July 12, is *RED WEEK*

Monday July 13 to Sunday July 19, is  *BRONZE WEEK* (?)

 Monday July 20 to Sunday July 26 is *SMOKEY/SMOKY WEEK*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm so sorry for your losses! I hope you and your family start to feel better soon!
> 
> Thank you! I always write the "u" in the words (colour, neighbour) because that's how I was taught in school and the other way looks wrong to me, but when I speak, I often use the American versions of some words -* I've seen too many movies and TV shows *
> 
> ...






RE: TV & MOVIES

    I love the Smokey Eye looks you constructed


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Did anyone else see this RE: Simple Smokey Eye????  How timely!!

  http://www.maccosmetics.com/artistry-mac-how-to-video-simple-smoky-eye?cm_mmc=email-_-July-_-0723_IA_MTESmokey-_-smokey


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so glad you're loving your CT B & G products.  I wish I could love creams more.  I only use the 'Shade' side of Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate---I contour with it and then set it with CT B & G light or one of my Guerlain bronzers.  I wish TF sold just that shade side separately.  I tried my CT med/dk tonight & OMG---the powder bronzer packs a big punch---I find it as enigmatic as Laura Mercier Ritual, in that it's much darker on the face than it appears in the compact.  The glow side/illuminator is pretty orange on me and can double as a blush.  I did use it on my facial high planes and put a little TF Softcore blush w/it for a really pretty combo.
> 
> 
> I don't think we've decided or if we did I just don't remember.   Have we done *Neutral Eyes* yet ????????
> ...


  Last week was Blue Week. I don't know if you all have done Bronze Week. What about Teal/Turquoise or Yellow/Gold? Similar to Neutrals we could do "Brights" or "Bolds". Also Jeweltones could be a fun way to revisit specific types/shades of colors from the other weeks. Maybe even a "Metals" week with bronze, copper, silver etc shades? 

  ETA: There is also Earthtones and Pastels. And we could do color association week, like "The Tropics", "Dusk to Dawn", "City Skyline", "Rainy Days" etc where you use colors that you associate with those things.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Last week was Blue Week. I don't know if you all have done Bronze Week. What about Teal/Turquoise or Yellow/Gold? Similar to Neutrals we could do "Brights" or "Bolds". Also Jeweltones could be a fun way to revisit specific types/shades of colors from the other weeks. Maybe even a "Metals" week with bronze, copper, silver etc shades?
> 
> ETA: There is also Earthtones and Pastels. And we could do color association week, like "The Tropics", "Dusk to Dawn", "City Skyline", "Rainy Days" etc where you use colors that you associate with those things.


   Thank you Twinkle_Twinkle---why couldn't I remember Blue Week??????  So then it was this:

 I don't think we've decided or if we did I just don't remember.   Have we done *Neutral Eyes* yet ????????

  This is what we've done so far:

 *Monday June 8 to Sunday June 14 is *PEACHCH/ORAL

 Monday June 15 to Sunday June 21 is *PINK WEEK** DONE*

*  Monday June 22 to Sunday June 28* is  *GREEN WEEK*

  Monday June 29 to Sunday July 5  is *PURPLE WEEK*

  Monday July 6 to Sunday July 12, is *RED WEEK*

 Monday July 13 to Sunday July 19, is* BLUE WEEK*

 Monday July 20 to Sunday July 26 is *SMOKEY/SMOKY WEEK*






All great suggestions-------now we just need everyone to weigh-in & pick one.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 24, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Last week was Blue Week. I don't know if you all have done Bronze Week. What about Teal/Turquoise or Yellow/Gold? Similar to Neutrals we could do "Brights" or "Bolds". Also Jeweltones could be a fun way to revisit specific types/shades of colors from the other weeks. Maybe even a "Metals" week with bronze, copper, silver etc shades?
> 
> ETA: There is also Earthtones and Pastels. And we could do color association week, like "The Tropics", "Dusk to Dawn", "City Skyline", "Rainy Days" etc where you use colors that you associate with those things.


  Great ideas! It The themes sound more interesting and inspiring than the plain colours! I'd love to see how everyone envisions a certain theme. If you haven't done the bronze week, I'm up for something like "Bronze goddess".


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think we did neutral eyes before peach/coral.
> Great ideas! It The themes sound more interesting and inspiring than the plain colours! I'd love to see how everyone envisions a certain theme. If you haven't done the bronze week, I'm up for something like "Bronze goddess".


  We might have included Bronze with Neutrals.  It doesn't matter we can 'vote' for any theme we want right??  Hopefully everyone interested will weigh in and the 
   majority choice will stand.   I'm excited for new ideas & themes too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 24, 2015)

[quote name="mkoparanova" url="/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/7350#post_2992486   I managed to sneak in a few smokey eye looks when I was going out for dinner :haha: Tonight I wore a nude matte shade on my lid and matte brown in my crease and outer v; Vanilla pigment in my inner corner and a lot of Humid on the lower lash line. Two days ago I wore Chanel Caroube and CT Dark pearl and yesterday it was CT Marie Antoinette, CT Norma Jean and CT Amber haze. [/quote]  Love the use of humid!  [QUOTE="Twinkle_Twinkle, post: 2641701, member: 16329"] Last week was Blue Week. I don't know if you all have done Bronze Week. What about Teal/Turquoise or Yellow/Gold? Similar to Neutrals we could do "Brights" or "Bolds". Also Jeweltones could be a fun way to revisit specific types/shades of colors from the other weeks. Maybe even a "Metals" week with bronze, copper, silver etc shades?   ETA: There is also Earthtones and Pastels. And we could do color association week, like "The Tropics", "Dusk to Dawn", "City Skyline", "Rainy Days" etc where you use colors that you associate with those things.  [/quote]  Love these ideas!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We might have included Bronze with Neutrals.  It doesn't matter we can 'vote' for any theme we want right??  Hopefully everyone interested will weigh in and the
> majority choice will stand.   I'm excited for new ideas & themes too.


  I'm voting for either Metals or The Tropics!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's my look today: Korres and Mufe primer Lancôme miracle cushion foundation Becca eye brightener and concealers under eye Mac concealer on dark spots on face Charlotte Tilbury medium dark bronze and glow as contour and highlighter Laura Mercier Ritual bronzer Wet n Wild Fergie For my Primas eye shadow primer Ardency Inn Hell on lid and Peacock in the crease and Sunday on brow bone Mac uninterrupted as transition Tom ford eyeliner pen on upper lash line Urban Decay Perversion liner Chanel Perle de Lune liner on waterline. I accidentally put this on thinking this was the cool toned brown liner. I think it's Maroon Glacé. I looked but it wasn't with my everyday liners. I never got around to going in my other liner stash. I meant to use it to smoke it out even more. Oh well it's still smoky. Anastasia brow wiz in Brunette Chanel melancolie rouge coco shine. Greg Lauren for Barneys New York perfume Green top, green pants, Coach sage bag in Jade Orly Key lime twist nailpolish


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

So, for Wednesday I wore a Navy Smokey Eye using my new Chanel Illusion D’ Ombre, Velvet *Fleur De Pierre *(Navy Shimmer)806.  I loved the result but love even
more that I'm using some of my new products, which typically takes a long time for me to do.

Thursday I wore a more Traditional Smokey Eye using my Charlotte Tilbury*Fallen Angel *Palette

*EYES:*
 UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC PP, *Quite Natural* as base
Dior   Charlotte Tilbury E/S Palette, *Fallen Angel:  *
Dark          Dark Black to lid
War           Warm Bronzy Brown to crease
Golden Taupe Brown to transition 
        Light Golden Beige to highlight brow & inner corners       
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ardent* (Rust) 918 to waterline
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Estée Lauder* Double Wear *All Day Glow BB Moisture Makeup mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only, as base for CTFSB & G
Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark *to highlight facial high planes
Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark *as a bronzer/contour
Tom Ford Contouring Cheek Color Duo,* Softcore *(Peach/Berry)* 01*, Blush only   

MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural *03 to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*



*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC Lip Pencil, *Cork* (Muted Golden brown) 
YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Beige Promenade* N*53*
Tom Ford Ultra Shine Lip Gloss, *Pink Guilt* (Pinked Beige)


*NAILS:*

Chanel *Intemporel* (Shimmering Silver)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you AWS! I'm trying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's a GREAT plan Anneri and gives you all something to look forward to!!
  *Noted!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Orly Key lime twist nailpolish


  Yay!!! You wore your CT B & G M/D---how do you like it????
  BTW, Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner  *Perle De Lune* is Lt Grey right?   That's what I _should_ have used in my look yesterday but the bronze in the Fallen Angel 
  palette pulled me in another direction.


----------



## Shars (Jul 24, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Last week was Blue Week. I don't know if you all have done Bronze Week. What about Teal/Turquoise or Yellow/Gold? Similar to Neutrals we could do "Brights" or "Bolds". Also Jeweltones could be a fun way to revisit specific types/shades of colors from the other weeks. Maybe even a "Metals" week with bronze, copper, silver etc shades?
> 
> ETA: There is also Earthtones and Pastels. And we could do color association week, like "The Tropics", "Dusk to Dawn", "City Skyline", "Rainy Days" etc where you use colors that you associate with those things.


  I'm liking the theme type week where we choose looks we associate with the theme.

  As an aside: Have any of you had any trouble with matte eyeshadows fading with use on the lid? Usually I wear bright coloured matte shadows with a white base underneath and they last until I take them off. With the smokey week, I've been trying to do more simple smokey eyes with like a skin-toned or lighter lid and just the crease for definition. But on almost all of the days, my lid colour fades before lunch. I use the same primer I regularly use with my other shadows and although I have oily lids, I don't have any fading or creasing once I use a primer. I've only just noticed that my (hooded) eyes don't like the matte shadows on the lid. Any suggestions? I guess I may need to get a matte paint pot or other cream type base to see if that will make a difference but I didn't think I should experience fading so quickly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Welcome to my world! Here our spelling is British but our lingo is American lol.
> 
> **I'm liking the theme type week where we choose looks we associate with the theme.*
> 
> **As an aside: Have any of you had any trouble with matte eyeshadows fading with use on the lid? Usually I wear bright coloured matte shadows with a white base underneath and they last until I take them off. With the smokey week, I've been trying to do more simple smokey eyes with like a skin-toned or lighter lid and just the crease for definition. But on almost all of the days, my lid colour fades before lunch. I use the same primer I regularly use with my other shadows and although I have oily lids, I don't have any fading or creasing once I use a primer. I've only just noticed that my (hooded) eyes don't like the matte shadows on the lid. Any suggestions? I guess I may need to get a matte paint pot or other cream type base to see if that will make a difference but I didn't think I should experience fading so quickly.


     *​I think we did something like that before with the seasons---does anyone remember that?  There's a lot of flexibility that way.

  **Now that you mention the slow fade---that happened with my yellow smokey eye look this week but I liked it.  It almost looked a tad neutral after the fade.  I don't 
     recall experiencing that before.  I'm wondering if it's weather related?????  I always use a primer and quite often a primer and a base.


----------



## Shars (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *​I think we did something like that before with the seasons---does anyone remember that?  There's a lot of flexibility that way.
> 
> **Now that you mention the slow fade---that happened with my yellow smokey eye look this week but I liked it.  It almost looked a tad neutral after the fade.  I don't
> recall experiencing that before.  I'm wondering if it's weather related?????  I always use a primer and quite often a primer and a base.


  We did the themed-ish weeks last year. I remember Purple/Vamp/Berry week lol.

  I'm guessing the primer is not giving it enough adhesiveness to stay on. I'm going to try again this weekend with a creme shadow as the base and then separately with a glitter primer.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!! You wore your CT B & G M/D---how do you like it????
> BTW, Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner  *Perle De Lune* is Lt Grey right?   That's what I _should_ have used in my look yesterday but the bronze in the Fallen Angel
> palette pulled me in another direction.


Loving it!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 25, 2015)

I've been cheating this week and going smoky-light. Haven't done a traditional black-based smoke once this week!

  I've been living out of the Naked Smoky, Naked Basics 2 palettes and 2 Burberry Glow singles as my shades. Consider it office smoke- and today I only woke up an hour ago, so that doesn't count! (Migraines suck)

  I've also not yet used a stick eyeliner once this week- all about shadow + liner brush for the smoked look.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 25, 2015)

Just my $0.02 on future weeks:



*Neutrals* would almost be enabling a certain contingent of us who default to that during the week- aren't these supposed to push us to enjoy more of our collection/be creative? 	
*Hot Metals* would be lot of fun and be perfect for August- golds, bronzes... and a 180 to the current weather, silvers 	
If we went to more interpretive weeks, let me throw out a few ideas that popped into my mind: *Under the Sea*, *Country Meadow*, *Mod Madness*, *Christmas in July/August*, *Intergalactic*, *Sunny Day*, *Summer's Rainstorm* 
We've done Pink, Red, Orange, Green, Blue, Purple, and Smoke. The only colors that come to mind that we haven't hit are yellow, brown, and grey (not smoke).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've been cheating this week and* going smoky-light. Haven't done a traditional black-based smoke once this week!*
> 
> I've been living out of the Naked Smoky, Naked Basics 2 palettes and 2 Burberry Glow singles as my shades. Consider it office smoke- and today I only woke up an hour ago, so that doesn't count! (Migraines suck)
> 
> I've also not yet used a stick eyeliner once this week- all about shadow + liner brush for the smoked look.


   How is that cheating?  We never said a look had to be the traditional black-based smokey eye.  You missed the memo!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Just my $0.02 on future weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I totally agree about neutrals being a default and therefore not really a challenge. 

  I'm down with Metals/Hot Metals. I also would like to throw out Pastels as a possible vote for next week. We should keep a running list of the theme ideas. I had a few more ideas as well like "Caution/Danger" (think caution tape, emergency vehicles, etc).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Just my $0.02 on future weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks for your ideas.  We need to make a decision soon, so PLEASE EVERYONE--*-STATE YOUR PREFERENCE*----before *MONDAY JULY 27*.  Thanks!!!!
 @Twinkle_Twinkle made similar suggestions 2 days ago, so please refer to those up thread a bit.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for your ideas.  We need to make a decision soon, so PLEASE EVERYONE--*-STATE YOUR PREFERENCE*----before *MONDAY JULY 27*.  Thanks!!!!
> @Twinkle_Twinkle made similar suggestions 2 days ago, so please refer to those up thread a bit.


 
  To be democratic, since it's Sunday.... seems like Metals have been the most frequently mentioned by the most unique posters. I'd argue that it's the leader at this point.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 26, 2015)

Just popping in to vote for hot metals week.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 26, 2015)

I finished up Smoky Week by going full black smoke bad*** look.

  Primers: Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer, Smashbox 24 Hour Photo Finish Eyeshadow Primer
  Concealers: Shisedo Natural Finish Cream Concealer (YAY! Used it up!)
  Foundation: Chanel Perfection Luminere Velvet Foundation- 12 Beige Rose
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Dim Infusion
  Contour: Marc Jacobs #Instamarc Contouring Powder- 20 Dream Filter
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop
  Finishing: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Light
  Brows: Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown, Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre (as highlight)
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brows), Urban Decay Naked Smoky Palette- Thirteen (brow highlight, all-over), Armor (lids), Black Market (crease)
  Eyeliiner:  Urban Decay Perversion
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black
  Lipliner: NARS Velvet Lip Liner- Waimea
  Lipstick/gloss: Lancome Lip Lover #314 Casse Noisette
  Nails: Essie After Sex
  Pedi: Chanel Tutti Frutti

  Truth told, I felt a bit "overdone" for the grocery store on a Sunday morning, but I certainly had swagger!


  ETA: When I got home for the day, I may or may not have put on another layer of Perversion and moved into "Drunken Raccoon-eyes" territory. It's a quiet Sunday, so I'm ok with that.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2015)

Smokey Week Update: 

  I only managed 2 1/2 smokey looks this week. One was a reverse smokey using UD Backfire, the other a traditional smokey with pale purple and dark purple tones and on Friday I did a swipe of UD Pistol on the lid with a swipe of UD Liner in 1999 I believe (that counts right?). As has been the case with each weekly challenge so far, I've purged a couple of items. This week it was all but one of my MAC Greasepaint sticks as they were all rancid. Back2MAC they go!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Smokey Week Update:
> 
> I only managed 2 1/2 smokey looks this week. One was a reverse smokey using UD Backfire, the other a traditional smokey with pale purple and dark purple tones and on Friday I did a swipe of UD Pistol on the lid with a swipe of UD Liner in 1999 I believe (that counts right?). As has been the case with each weekly challenge so far, I've purged a couple of items. This week it was all but one of my MAC Greasepaint sticks as they were all rancid. Back2MAC they go!


That reminds me, with the purchase of the Nars shadow sticks, I went through a few of my other shadow sticks.  I was comparing a very old Mac shadestick and it was like new.  I couldn't believe it.  I didn't try the Greasepaint sticks though.  I should check those too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> That reminds me, with the purchase of the Nars shadow sticks, I went through a few of my other shadow sticks.  I was comparing a very old Mac shadestick and it was like new.  I couldn't believe it.  I didn't try the Greasepaint sticks though.  I should check those too.


  My Shadesticks are fine but the stink coming off those Greasepaints sticks was wild.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2015)

Here's my very light smokey look.  Actually I don't think it was all that smokey.

  Lancome Miracle Cushion foundation in 450
  Korres and MUFE primers
  Becca eye brightener under eyes
  Becca concealer in one part toffee and 2 parts treacle under eye
  Sacha Buttercup Loose powder under eyes
  Mac concealer on dark spots
  Nars Mountain loose powder over concealer and in t-zone
  Laura Mercier Ritual bronzer (I forgot I wanted to use the Chanel one today)
  Anasatsia Brow Wiz in Brunette
  Fergie For My Primas eyeshadow primer
  Chanel Caroube stylo shadow all over lid - heavy as I could go
  UD Perversion liner to tight line
  Tom Ford duo pen liner on upper lash line
  Chanel Ardent liner in waterline and bottom lash line - as heavy as I could go
  Chanel Le Volume mascara in Noir
  Ardency Inn pigment in Tangerine as blush
  Charlotte Tilbury bronze and glow 2 highlighter (orangey)
  By Terry Aqua Tint in orange color on lips (from last summer's collection) lightly put on with a bit of the frost showing
  Chanel sheer orange gloss from last summer (I think)


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 26, 2015)

Can we get a ruling for Monday?

  It's already past 9PM on the East Coast and some of us are off to bed soon....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Can we get a ruling for Monday?
> 
> It's already past 9PM on the East Coast and some of us are off to bed soon....


  Let's just say it's Metals! There were at least 4 mentions.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Can we get a ruling for Monday?
> 
> It's already past 9PM on the East Coast and some of us are off to bed soon....


  Yes.  Let's just say it's Mega Metals.  I think enough people said it was okay (not that I counted).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Let's just say it's Metals! There were at least 4 mentions.


Oh I see we both agree. LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeeaahhhh Metals!!! My Bobbi Brown e/s in Pewter and Shimmerbricks are ready to come out and play!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Smokey Week Update:
> 
> I only managed 2 1/2 smokey looks this week. One was a reverse smokey using UD Backfire, the other a traditional smokey with pale purple and dark purple tones and on Friday I did a swipe of UD Pistol on the lid with a swipe of UD Liner in 1999 I believe (that counts right?). As has been the case with each weekly challenge so far, I've purged a couple of items. This week it was all but one of my* MAC Greasepaint sticks as they were all rancid. *Back2MAC they go!


    Wow!!!  I guess the oils in them turned rancid.  That's too bad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My Shadesticks are fine but the stink coming off those Greasepaints sticks was wild.


    That's just so gross
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Good idea to give them Back2MAC---let them have the stench!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yeeaahhhh Metals!!! My Bobbi Brown e/s in Pewter and Shimmerbricks are ready to come out and play!


   Have fun!! Looking forward to hearing about the looks you construct.


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey all. Sorry I'm late to the game, but I've had a bit of a rough weekend. I did manage to do a straight week of all smoky eyes and will try to post details later. Ironically, one of my smoky looks involved Mac Rose Gold pigment, which is one of my few metallic shades. This is the second week in a row I've managed to get one challenge ahead.   Anyway, I'm looking forward to trying at least a couple of metallic looks this coming week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

katred said:


> Anyway, I'm looking forward to trying at least a couple of metallic looks this coming week.


 Hey Katred-----I hope things have settled down for you.
I'm so glad you mentioned Rose Gold pigment---I'll be pulling that out for one of this week's looks, along with some other MAC pigments like* Rain Drop *(metallic Teal), *Rose Light* (Metallic Yellow Pink), *Moss Garden* (Metallic Silver Green), *Lantern Light* (Metallic Gold Bronze), *Blue Storm* (Rich metallic blue) and *Shifting Sands*, (Metallic Champagne).  I think the Tom Ford Duos, *Black Oyster, Golden Peach, Midnight Sea and Naked Bronze *will also give me options.

Looking forward to hearing about the looks you construct.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> Welcome to my world! Here our spelling is British but our lingo is American lol.
> 
> I'm liking the theme type week where we choose looks we associate with the theme.
> 
> As an aside: *Have any of you had any trouble with matte eyeshadows fading with use on the lid?* Usually I wear bright coloured matte shadows with a white base underneath and they last until I take them off. With the smokey week, I've been trying to do more simple smokey eyes with like a skin-toned or lighter lid and just the crease for definition. But on almost all of the days, my lid colour fades before lunch. I use the same primer I regularly use with my other shadows and although I have oily lids, I don't have any fading or creasing once I use a primer. I've only just noticed that my (hooded) eyes don't like the matte shadows on the lid. Any suggestions? I guess I may need to get a matte paint pot or other cream type base to see if that will make a difference but I didn't think I should experience fading so quickly.


  Yes! I have hooded eyes and oily eyelids but I don't have problems with other finishes. The matte eyeshadows fade and even crease on me. When I wore the matte look with humid on the lower lash line and vanilla in the inner corner, I was left with nothing on my lid and a bit of creased brown in my crease after a couple of hours. Humid and Vanilla were intact! The matte paint pots also crease on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I didn't manage to post yesterday, but I really like the metals theme! I'll wear Dior Univers today.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 27, 2015)

I decided to use Benefit's Skinny Jeans (pewter coloured!) for the first day of the metal theme week with a bot of MAC's She Sparkles slightly patted on the lid. I used a pewter coloured Kiko pencil, and some mascara to finish the eye look.

  I've had some breakouts recently so I'm experimenting a bit with moisturizer, sunscreen and foundation at the moment. Today I chose a BB cream by Skin79 with a bit of Chanel Les Beiges powder and Nars Illuminating Setting Powder dusted on top. My blush was MAC's Sea Me, Hear Me from last year's Alluring Aquatics and EL Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder as a highlighter. On my lips I'm wearing Viva Glam Cyndi gloss that I just re-discovered recently - such a lovely colour!

  I've a job interview in about an hour, so wish me luck!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I decided to use Benefit's Skinny Jeans (pewter coloured!) for the first day of the metal theme week with a bot of MAC's She Sparkles slightly patted on the lid. I used a pewter coloured Kiko pencil, and some mascara to finish the eye look.
> 
> I've had some breakouts recently so I'm experimenting a bit with moisturizer, sunscreen and foundation at the moment. Today I chose a BB cream by Skin79 with a bit of Chanel Les Beiges powder and Nars Illuminating Setting Powder dusted on top. My blush was MAC's Sea Me, Hear Me from last year's Alluring Aquatics and EL Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder as a highlighter. On my lips I'm wearing Viva Glam Cyndi gloss that I just re-discovered recently - such a lovely colour!
> 
> I've a job interview in about an hour, so wish me luck!


  Good luck!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I decided to use Benefit's Skinny Jeans (pewter coloured!) for the first day of the metal theme week with a bot of MAC's She Sparkles slightly patted on the lid. I used a pewter coloured Kiko pencil, and some mascara to finish the eye look.  I've had some breakouts recently so I'm experimenting a bit with moisturizer, sunscreen and foundation at the moment. Today I chose a BB cream by Skin79 with a bit of Chanel Les Beiges powder and Nars Illuminating Setting Powder dusted on top. My blush was MAC's Sea Me, Hear Me from last year's Alluring Aquatics and EL Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder as a highlighter. On my lips I'm wearing Viva Glam Cyndi gloss that I just re-discovered recently - such a lovely colour!  I've a job interview in about an hour, so wish me luck!


 Good luck!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I decided to use Benefit's Skinny Jeans (pewter coloured!) for the first day of the metal theme week with a bot of MAC's She Sparkles slightly patted on the lid. I used a pewter coloured Kiko pencil, and some mascara to finish the eye look.
> 
> I've had some breakouts recently so I'm experimenting a bit with moisturizer, sunscreen and foundation at the moment. Today I chose a BB cream by Skin79 with a bit of Chanel Les Beiges powder and Nars Illuminating Setting Powder dusted on top. My blush was MAC's Sea Me, Hear Me from last year's Alluring Aquatics and EL Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder as a highlighter. On my lips I'm wearing Viva Glam Cyndi gloss that I just re-discovered recently - such a lovely colour!
> 
> I've a job interview in about an hour, so wish me luck!


  I love that Sea Me, Hear Me blush. It's not a strong colour swatched on me but it just does something lovely once applied.

  Hope you had a great interview. Fingers crossed that you get good news soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I decided to use Benefit's Skinny Jeans (pewter coloured!) for the first day of the metal theme week with a bot of MAC's She Sparkles slightly patted on the lid. I used a pewter coloured Kiko pencil, and some mascara to finish the eye look.
> 
> I've had some breakouts recently so I'm experimenting a bit with moisturizer, sunscreen and foundation at the moment. Today I chose a BB cream by Skin79 with a bit of Chanel Les Beiges powder and Nars Illuminating Setting Powder dusted on top. My blush was MAC's Sea Me, Hear Me from last year's Alluring Aquatics and EL Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder as a highlighter. On my lips I'm wearing Viva Glam Cyndi gloss that I just re-discovered recently - such a lovely colour!
> 
> I've a job interview in about an hour, so wish me luck!


    You've been under great stress recently Anneri which may account for the skin eruptions---I hope things calm down for you soon.
 * GOOD LUCK* with the job interview!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Oooh Meddy thanks for the reminder that I have a host of pigments I can put to use this week!! I*'ve had a jam-packed weekend so I'm late but I'll be sporting my metals from tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hey Shars!!!  I hope there was fun in that jam-packed weekend!!!   Thanks for jumping on the METALS train



for this week.  Katred reminded me of my 
   pigment stash---other than that I don't think I have much more beyond metal hues that would have been suitable.  I'm happy to play in my pigments for a week. 
   We also had a pigments challenge here in the past that I fondly recall.
  .


----------



## Anneri (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you guys!

  The interview was short and sweet - I think it went quite well but they let slip that I'm up against a guy who was head of this department in a huge tech corporation (think amazon etc.), so I don't think I stand a chance. Oh well. It was quite good for the experience of it anyways.

  Shars, I haven't used SMHM for ages and was really surprised how nice it looked! I remember it as slightly burned on my skintone, but today it's a nice natural flush.


----------



## Shars (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Shars!!!  I hope there was fun in that jam-packed weekend!!!   Thanks for jumping on the METALS train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was a fun weekend! Our youth group went hiking early Saturday morning and then last night we went to a fun movie night out. It was tiring but enjoyable! Did you have a good weekend too?
  I have a lot of shimmery shadows but not purely metallic ones so it'll be good to look through my stash and see what's there apart from the pigments.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Shars!!!  I hope there was fun in that jam-packed weekend!!!   Thanks for jumping on the METALS train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What about some gold, silver or bronze e/s shades Med? I'm sure you own some of them! I actually have a MAC palette called Reelers & Rockers that I plan to bust out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> What about some *gold, silver or bronze e/s shades Med? *I'm sure you own some of them! I actually have a MAC palette called* Reelers & Rockers t*hat I plan to bust out.


  YES!!!  Absolutely Anneri. That's exactly what I meant by metal hues---and I love them----gold, bronze & rose gold in particular.  I'll also see if  one of my new YSL 
   palettes that I've not yet touched will work for this week too; *Couture Palette Metal Fall 2015* which has gold & bronze E/Ss.  I've never heard of  that MAC R & R 
   palette but  it sounds awesome-----I quickly looked it up and it's PERFECT for this week's challenge!!!

  For anyone else who wasn't in the know like me, check it out here:   MAC Reelers & Rockers palette


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> What about some gold, silver or bronze e/s shades Med? I'm sure you own some of them! I actually have a MAC palette called Reelers & Rockers that I plan to bust out.


  I already pulled this one out.  It was the first thing I thought of when I heard of this challenge.  Only thing is, I didn't realize it could be all metallic shades so now I have a lot more to choose from because metallic is my favorite finish.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 27, 2015)

I didn't check the thread before going to work, so I'm lucky I went on-theme.

  Today I went with the gold/bronze route.

  Primers: Dior Pore Minimizing Primer (sample, not a fan), Smashbox 24 Hour Eyeshadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Foundation: Burberry Sheer Foundation Trench #02
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges #10
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Dim Infusion
  Highlighter: *Becca Champagne Pop*
  Setting: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Finishing: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Light
  Brows: Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown, Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre (as highlight), Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Duality- Shell (highlight)
  Eyeshadow:  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to brows), *Burberry Glow Gold Pearl (inner corners highlight), Stila Bubbly (lid), Stila Gilded Gold (crease), Stila Sunset (outer crease)*
  Eyeliner: MAC Pearlglide- Molasses, Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightline), *NARS Larger than Life Eyeliner- Campo de'Fiori *(lower)
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black
  Lipliner: NARS Velvet Lipliner- Nihiwatu
  Lipstick: MAC Creamsheen- Sweet Sakura
  Pedi: *Tom Ford Incandescent*


----------



## katred (Jul 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you guys!  The interview was short and sweet - I think it went quite well but they let slip that I'm up against a guy who was head of this department in a huge tech corporation (think amazon etc.), so I don't think I stand a chance. Oh well. It was quite good for the experience of it anyways.  Shars, I haven't used SMHM for ages and was really surprised how nice it looked! I remember it as slightly burned on my skintone, but today it's a nice natural flush.


  I hope you do get it, even if he is a tough competitor. I feel like you deserve some good luck after everything you've had to deal with lately.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Good for the experience but in some ways a waste of your time in that they went through the motions when they [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]probably had already mad up their minds.  There's a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   more suitable job out there [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]for you and you will find it!!!  Sending you positive thoughts and best wishes!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]That sounds really nice Shars.  We had a good weekend but it was fleeting-----the week drags and the weekend seems to be gone in a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]flash.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​  I'm thinking quite a few of my TF shimmery shadows will work for the challenge too.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] YES!!!  Absolutely Anneri. That's exactly what I meant by metal hues---and I love them----gold, bronze & rose gold in particular.  I'll also see if  one of my new YSL[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   palettes that I've not yet touched [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]will work for this week too; *Couture Palette Metal Fall 2015* which has gold & bronze E/Ss.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I've never heard of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] that MAC R & R[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   palette but  it sounds awesome-----I quickly[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] looked it up and it's PERFECT for this week's challenge!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  For anyone else who [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]wasn't in the know like me, check it out here:   [/COLOR]MAC Reelers & Rockers palette


  Thank you for reminding me about that palette! I have it, but I always forget it's there. It has some lovely metallics.   I went easy on the metals for the first day of the challenge, but had a hint of them:  Face: Nars ADKW foundation "Mont Blanc" Nars RC concealer "Vanilla" Nars blush "Nico" (adds just a tiny bit of colour to my face and a subtle highlight)  Eyes: Guerlain Les Sables (the lightest, shimmery shade was on the lids and under the brows) Tarina Tarantino e/l "Sparkling Ammunition " (shimmery dark olive green/ bronze) Dior New Look mascara  Lips: Rouge d'Armani Sheer "403/ Burning Sun"  So there was a bit of metallic shimmer on the eyes, albeit subtle. I'm just in love with the new Armani Sheer colour. I could swatch and stare at it for an hour.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 28, 2015)

katred said:


> I hope you do get it, even if he is a tough competitor. I feel like you deserve some good luck after everything you've had to deal with lately.  Thank you for reminding me about that palette! I have it, but I always forget it's there. It has some lovely metallics.   I went easy on the metals for the first day of the challenge, but had a hint of them:  Face: Nars ADKW foundation "Mont Blanc" Nars RC concealer "Vanilla" Nars blush "Nico" (adds just a tiny bit of colour to my face and a subtle highlight)  Eyes: Guerlain Les Sables (the lightest, shimmery shade was on the lids and under the brows) Tarina Tarantino e/l "Sparkling Ammunition " (shimmery dark olive green/ bronze) Dior New Look mascara  Lips: *Rouge d'Armani Sheer "403/ Burning Sun"*  So there was a bit of metallic shimmer on the eyes, albeit subtle. I'm just in love with the new Armani Sheer colour. I could swatch and stare at it for an hour.


  I love it too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 28, 2015)

Face Lancome Miracle cushion foundation in 450 Korres nourishing and Mufe smoothing primers Chanel Les Beiges striped bronzer #2  Nars Mountain Loose Powder  Eyes Becca eye brightener Becca concealer in toffee and treacle Sacha buttercup loose powder Wet n Wild Fergie For My Primas eyeshadow base Mac Gaelic Gold from the holiday Reelers and Rockers palette (gold with a greenish tinge) Mac Dazzle shadow in I Like to Watch patted over Gaelic Gold Mac Uninterrupted in crease Shu Uemura matte brown shadow from large neutral palette in outer v Tom Ford eyeliner pen dip on upper lashine Urban decay perversion to tight line  Cheeks Chanel Alezane Blush Nars Tribulation blush as highlighter  Lips  Chanel Amorous RCS  Woven gold shoes  I kind of width I had used a gold liner on my lashine. Oh well next time.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I kind of width I had used a gold liner on my lashine. Oh well next time.


  That sounds AMAZING. I love that you combined Gaelic Gold and I like 2 Watch!


  My look was more on the unobtrusive side today because I had a doctor's appointment (I need new glasses).
  Actually, it was also a lesson in damage control!

  My skin felt so dry today that I wanted a more nourishing base so I thought I'd give EL's BB cream a try. But it's a bit to dark for me and sank in so quickly that I couldn't blend it properly so it appeared even darker. Eeek! So I thought screw it, I'll go for the Bronze Goddess look and threw on some Dior Sunlight Bronzer and some Meteorites to banish that dry look. Because it's so forgiving, I used Clinique Cheek Pop in Peach.

  Eyes were L'Oreal Sahara Treasure, which is like an old gold colour. Black liner and mascara, done!

  Lips were Long Sensation liner with Neon Orange patted on the centre of my lips for some kind of ombre look.

  It was an ok-ish look, not super happy with it because all of the difficulties, but it turned out allright and nobody run away screaming when they saw me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2015)

*Monday's Metal Look*
Primers: 
  Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
  NARS Pro Primer 
  Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
  UD All Nighter Setting Spray 

Face: 
  MUFE Face & Body Foundation 
  Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
  MAC Pro Longerwear Pressed Powder
  Bobbi Brown Corrector 
  MAC Select Cover Up & MAC Studio Lights 
  MAC MSF in Sun Power 

  Black Radiance Soft Honey blush
  MAC Swiss Chocolate blush 
  MAC Reed Blush (contour)
  MAC MSF in Warm Blend
  Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder Mandalay Dusk (contour)
*Becca SSP Topaz *(Powder)
*Bobbi Brown SB in Gold* 

Eyes: 
*MAC Indianwood p/p *(base)
*MAC Pink Bronze Pigment *(lid)
*MAC Coppering e/s *(outer lid) 
  UD Beware e/s (crease, blending) 
  UD Uncut (outer crease) 
  NYX Slide On Eye Pencil in Jewel (lower lashline) 
  CARGO Swimmables eye pencil in Pfeiffer Beach  (tight line) 

  Lancome Brow Expert 
  the Balm Cindy Lou (brow highlight) 


*Tuesday's Metal Look *
Primers:
  Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
  NARS Pro Primer
  Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
  Urban Decay All-Nighter Setting Spray 

Face: 
  MUFE Face & Body Foundation 
  Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
  MAC Pro Longwear Pressed Powder
  Bobbi Brown Corrector 
  MAC Select Cover Up & MAC Studio Lights 
*Becca Rose Gold SSP *(Liquid)
  MAC MSF in Sun Power

  Tarte Tipsy blush 
  JD Glow Pistachio highlighter (golden green)
  Smashbox Eye Illusion Quad (blue shade, layered over Pistachio as a highlight) 

Eyes: 
  UD Buck eyes (all over) 
*MAC Cakeshop Shadestick* (pewter-ish shade, base) 
*Bobbi Brown Pewter e/s* (lid) 
  Sephora Safari e/s (satin mauve/grey, crease/bled) 
  MAC Jewel Blue (matte teal, outer lid) 
  UD Fringe ( deep sparkly teal, outer crease) 
*MAC Silverplate *e/l (silver, lower lashline) 

  Lancome Brow Expert


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

katred said:


> So there was a bit of metallic shimmer on the eyes, albeit subtle. I'm just in love with the new Armani Sheer colour. *I could swatch and stare at it for an hour.*


 NICE!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> That sounds AMAZING. I love that you combined Gaelic Gold and I like 2 Watch!
> 
> 
> My look was more on the unobtrusive side today because I had a doctor's appointment (I need new glasses).
> ...


    I like the way you re-tooled the look after the BB didn't work-----good save!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> *Monday's Metal Look*
> Primers:
> Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer
> NARS Pro Primer
> ...


    Both looks sound really, really nice Twinkle_Twinkle!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Monday's was a full look.  Today was abbreviated because I had a dental appointment.

*MONDAY*
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC *Quite Natural* PP as base
MAC *Gold Pigment *to Lids (Nocturnals Pigment & Glitter Black & Gold Holiday Set) 
MAC *Embark *to crease
MAC *Mulch* to transition
Bobbi Brown *Sandstone *Shimmer Brick to highlight brow
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, to waterline
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Estée Lauder *Double Wear* * Liquid Foundatio*n mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only, as base for CTFSB & G - MD
 Bobbi Brown *Sandstone* Shimmer Brick to facial high planes
Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark *as a bronzer/contour
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush,* Canaille* *89* (Golden Orange)

MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*
 Guerlain Météorites Perles* d’Etoiles - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer) to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC Lip Pencil, *Cork* (Muted Golden brown) 
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, *Amorosa, *(sun-kissed copper) *487*





 *Tuesday"s Look--- Eyes Only*

Tom Ford Cream & Powder Eye Color Duo, *Black Oyster *
Black Cream to lids topped with shimmery silver powder
        MAC Scene to crease
        MAC Copperplate to transition


 Chanel *Camélia De Plumes *Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 to highlight brow


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Both looks sound really, really nice Twinkle_Twinkle!!!!


  Thanks Meddy! I meant to write Pink Bronze pigment not Rose Gold, oops. 

  One of my campers requested a "green ombre" eyeshadow look so I'm not sure how many metals I can work into tomorrow's look but we'll see! It's funny how kids react to colorful makeup. Another one of my campers makes a point of checking my eyeshadow looks everyday and giving me a thumbs up, lol. She also offers up constructive criticism/backhanded compliments ("This looks much better than yesterday" or "I like when you put the purple on the outside").


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Thanks Meddy! I meant to write Pink Bronze pigment not Rose Gold, oops.
> 
> One of my campers requested a "green ombre" eyeshadow look so I'm not sure how many metals I can work into tomorrow's look but we'll see! It's funny how kids react to colorful makeup. Another one of my campers makes a point of checking my eyeshadow looks everyday and giving me a thumbs up, lol. She also offers up constructive criticism/backhanded compliments ("This looks much better than yesterday" or "I like when you put the purple on the outside").


  Don't  you love how observant kids are?  I get a kick out of their comments at times.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Great look!  This is reminding me of Old Gold pigment.  I need to pull that out.  *This is really a week I should showcase my pigments.*
> 
> 
> *Loving both of these looks.*  Gold Shimmerbrick sounds fabulous and love the use of Cakeshop shadestick in the look.
> ...


  Yes! This is a great week for pigments. I was thinking the same thing myself. 

  And thank you! 

  Kids are absolutely hilarious. When I used to wait tables I would wear super bright eyeshadow looks sometimes and the very young kids would oooo and ahh and point saying things like "Mommy her eyes are blue/green/purple". So adorable.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Great look!  This is reminding me of Old Gold pigment.  I need to pull that out.  This is really a week I should showcase my pigments.
> 
> 
> Loving both of these looks.  Gold Shimmerbrick sounds fabulous and love the use of Cakeshop shadestick in the look.
> ...


  Thank you!

  You somehow reminded me to integrate more pigments into my looks this week.

  Sooooo, I was trying something out with the Electric Cool e/s, and because Superwatt was already on my eyes, I decided to put Museum Bronze piggie in the crease. It looked MUCH greener than I'd thought which made Superwatt look reddish in turn, but I lined it with lots of sparkly black liner (Black Swan pearlglide) and it was ok. Also used Vanilla in the inner corners.

  My face was again Skin79 BB cream (all my bases don't work at the moment. Waaaaaaah! I need another foundation!) with Chanel Healthy Beige dusted over it plus Alpha Girl and Shell Pearl as a cheek combo.

  I used Caliente on my lips but settled for a nude gloss later because it wasn't quite right with the blush. Had I used something like Prim & Proper blush it would've worked better.


  I won't post pics because in other news of things that go wrong this month my phone fell into the bathtub and is now resting in a basin of rice to draw the water out. So stupid. I hope August is going to be a better month - it's my birthday on Monday and I want to have a fabulous one - I've already informed hubby that I expect great things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Including lots of cake, icecream and a great dinner.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *Even if it was an abbreviated look, yesterday's eyes sound beautiful!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thank you Anneri!!!





Oh no Anneri------I hope your phone responds well to the rice!!!  I hope next month is the beginning of a run of good months for you---you're long overdue! 






   I hope your birthday, *Monday August 3* is one of your best birthdays _EVER!!!     _


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow Maggie---that's a real challenge.  I just had my first experience w/fading matte eyeshadow and it really surprised me.  The only prevalent thing that I could
> attribute it to was the high heat & humidity.  We're expecting more of that this week so I'll be watching carefully.
> 
> You've been under great stress recently Anneri which may account for the skin eruptions---I hope things calm down for you soon.
> * GOOD LUCK* with the job interview!!!!!!


  It is very hot here too! It's 99 F atm and it's going to be about 105 tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been hiding at home with the AC in past couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I only wore makeup on Monday:

  Face:
  Revlon Colorstay 180 + D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation in 75 
  MAC Light boost + YSL Touche Eclat 1
  Chanel poudre universelle libre 20 
  D&G Tan
  MAC Corol
  Laura Mercier Ritual 
  theBalm Mary Lou-manizer 

  Eyes:
  UDPP 
  Dior Univers
  Too faced Chocolate bar Amaretto
  CT Dark pearl
  Zoeva rose golden palette Shining bright 
  MAC Vanilla pigment
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:
  Chanel Songe 

  And one picture, I posted more in a different thread:


----------



## Shars (Jul 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *UDPP works best for me. I've tried many brands but I get the best results with that one. I doesn't help me with the matte eyeshadows though..*
> It is very hot here too! It's 99 F atm and it's going to be about 105 tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm using UDPP right now, even though I prefer my Too Faced Shadow Insurance. But as you said, it doesn't help with the matte shadows.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm using UDPP right now, even though I prefer my Too Faced Shadow Insurance. But as you said, it doesn't help with the matte shadows.


  I've been wanting to try it, how does it compare to UD?


----------



## Shars (Jul 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've been wanting to try it, how does it compare to UD?


  I like it more. I feel like my shadows last longer and I just prefer the texture the TFSI gives my lids. The UDPP makes my lids a bit crepy and it leaves a slight cast since I have darker eyelids. The TFSI doesn't do that. I've heard people who weren't 100% fussed with the regular UDPP say they like the anti-aging version more. I have a mini of that so I'm going to give that a try before going back to my old faithful TFSI.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like it more. I feel like my shadows last longer and I just prefer the texture the TFSI gives my lids. The UDPP makes my lids a bit crepy and it leaves a slight cast since I have darker eyelids. The TFSI doesn't do that. I've heard people who weren't 100% fussed with the regular UDPP say they like the anti-aging version more. I have a mini of that so I'm going to give that a try before going back to my old faithful TFSI.


    I use the UDPP Anti-aging formula and it's not drying like the regular formula.  The regular formula had started making my lids dry and scaly.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I use the UDPP Anti-aging formula and it's not drying like the regular formula.  The regular formula had started making my lids dry and scaly.


  I haven't had this problem but I definitely don't want to have it in the future, so I'll convert to the anti-ageing formula!


----------



## Shars (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I use the UDPP Anti-aging formula and it's not drying like the regular formula.  *The regular formula had started making my lids dry and scaly.*


  That's how I feel about it!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 29, 2015)

I am trying the NARS primer on for size right now (after getting creasing with the UDPP Anti-Aging) and I got creasing today and some fading yesterday. I don't know if it's a deficiency in the products or if it's just the heat and no primer can standup to it. I guess I'll try TFSI next.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I am trying the NARS primer on for size right now (after getting creasing with the UDPP Anti-Aging) and I got creasing today and some fading yesterday. I don't know if it's a deficiency in the products or if it's just the heat and no primer can standup to it. I guess I'll try TFSI next.


   I'm not sure there are products that can withstand 100 degree heat & humidity.  Please share the news if you find one!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not sure there are products that can withstand 100 degree heat & humidity.  Please share the news if you find one!!!


  It's just super disappointing. When I was using the original UDPP while living in Atlanta I didn't have creasing and now I can't seem to find anything that works. Maybe I just need to buy another tube of the original UDPP at this point. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It's just super disappointing. When I was using the original UDPP while living in Atlanta I didn't have creasing and now I can't seem to find anything that works. Maybe I just need to buy another tube of the original UDPP at this point. I'm not sure what to do.


Have you tried the Fergie primer?  It is amazing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Have you tried the Fergie primer?  It is amazing.


  I will definitely give it a try. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 29, 2015)

Wednesday's Metal Look: 

Primers:
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
NARS Pro Primer 
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
UD All Nighter Setting Spray 

Face: 
MUFE Face & Body Foundation 
Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
MAC Pro Longerwear Pressed Powder
Bobbi Brown Corrector 
MAC Select Cover Up & MAC Studio Lights 
MAC MSF in Sun Power 

Guerlain Terracota Bronzer #8 
MAC Definitive Sculpting Powder (contour) 
MAC Swiss Chocolate Blush 
MAC Format Blush 
*Becca Champagne Gold SSP *(powder) 
The Balm Cindy Lou Manizer (brow highlight) 

Eyes 
UD Moonstone (highlight) 
MAC Constructivist p/p (base) 
*MAC Old Gold Pigment *(lid) 
*UD Lounge *(crease, blend)
Ben Nye Cork & Coco Brown e/s (crease) 
UD West e/s (chocolate brown - outer crease) 
NYX Slide On Pencil in Tropical Green (lower lash line) 
Lancome Brow Expert


----------



## Anneri (Jul 30, 2015)

I feel very accomplished that I managed a look that's belonging to our weekly theme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Super rushed this morning, but pulled out my grey palette (all Mac) and used Silverthorn (I know it's not fair to harp on this, but it's truely the best silver ever - but was LE) all over the lid and Silver Fog piggie in the inner corners. I used two Kiko Chrystal eyeliners - on the lower lashline a silvery green (01) and on the upper lashline a gunmetal grey (06).

  Did go light on the foundation and just used a tinted sunscreen (Skinceuticals) with a light layer of MAC's Mineralize Loose foundation over it. Clinique Peach Pop and Fashion Force on lips.


  I also started birthday week early and treated me to two new books, a new mascara (Catrice - which is coming to Ulta in the US soon!) and a beautyblender. Oh, and good news: my phone is working again!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I feel very accomplished that I managed a look that's belonging to our weekly theme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your look sounds so nice. What lip colour did you go with to tie it together. And yayyy re your phone!!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Your look sounds so nice. What lip colour did you go with to tie it together. And yayyy re your phone!!


  MAC Huggable in Fashion Force! One of my fave huggables, but then it's my fave formula for lipsticks ever.

  I'm so happy about the phone you wouldn't believe! First thing I did was to back up everything. Everything!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> MAC Huggable in Fashion Force! One of my fave huggables, but then it's my fave formula for lipsticks ever.
> 
> I'm so happy about the phone you wouldn't believe! First thing I did was to back up everything. Everything!!!


  Ooh nice. I still haven't tried the huggables lol. I really need to try at least one!
  I can imagine re the phone. A couple months ago mine shut down and would not restart. I was almost distraught after the technician told me he would need to wipe my phone and reset it to see what the problem was. Then something told me I should try changing the battery. I did that and my phone was back up and all my data was saved. I also backed up everything quickly and moved a lot of my important stuff (pictures and what not) over to my memory card!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Have you tried the Fergie primer?  It is amazing.


  I'm wearing the Fergie primer today and so far so good! Let's hope it keeps it up so that I can return the NARS.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm wearing the Fergie primer today and so far so good! Let's hope it keeps it up so that I can return the NARS.


  I was going to get the Nars primer but then I heard the Fergie was just as good or better and for the price I figured it was worth the try.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2015)

I think yesterday's look is the only theme look this week. Used my beloved GA Shadow eye tint all over the lid with the YSL no. 9 couture palette. Used that lovely pale pink in the inner corner of the eye and in the crease and the peachy highlighting shade on the top left under the browbone. Chanel Camélia de Plumes platine highlighter and TF Skinny Dip lipstick. Didn't get a good pic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *I feel very accomplished that I managed a look that's belonging to our weekly theme! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 On the look and an early start to your big day!!!   I'm glad your phone is working!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ooh nice. I still haven't tried the huggables lol. I really need to try at least one!
> I can imagine re the phone. A couple months ago mine shut down and would not restart. I was almost distraught after the technician told me he would need to wipe my phone and reset it to see what the problem was. Then something told me I should try changing the battery.* I did that and my phone was back up and all my data was saved. I *also backed up everything quickly and moved a lot of my important stuff (pictures and what not) over to my memory card!
> Close call but you saved the day!!!!
> 
> ...


  Pretty AWS.  I love you in that E/S look!!   How do you like Skinny Dip?


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> UDPP works best for me. I've tried many brands but I get the best results with that one. I doesn't help me with the matte eyeshadows though..
> It is very hot here too! It's 99 F atm and it's going to be about 105 tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


  Urgh. This is the exact kind of silver I love and it's exactly the shade that hates me. Looks great with your skin and eye colour, though.

  I've been sticking to the theme fairly well, building up the metallic elements each day. By the end of the week, I'll look like an android. Monday I didn't wear anything (I mean makeup) because the heat was too much. But I've pushed myself to slap some face on the last two days.

  Tuesday:

  Face ::
  Nars ADLW foundation "Mont Blanc"
  Dior Nude concealer "010"
  Dior Lip & Cheek Glow (I LOVE THIS PRODUCT SO MUCH!!!)
  Guerlain Jolie Teint 00 "Blonde Clair"
  Hourglass Ambient lighting powder "Diffused Light" (speaking of things I absolutely love...)

  Eyes::
  Mac Paint Pot "Painterly"
  Inglot matte e/s "352" (matte peachy white)
*Le Metier de Beauté "Nouvelle" *(icy peach)
*Mac Mega Metal e/s "Tweet Me"* (frosty peach-orange)
  Mac e/s "Sushi Flower" (bright coral pink)
*Mac e/s "Mystical" *(copper rose)
  Illamasqua Precision Gel Liner (matte black)
  Lancome lash primer
  Dior New Look mascara

  Lips ::
  Armani Rouge Ecstasy "511/ Pink Blush" (clean magenta pink)

  Wednesday

  Face ::

  Nars ADLW foundation "Mont Blanc"
  Nars Radiant Creamy concealer "vanilla"
  Chanel Crème de Blush "Chamade" (spicy bright pink-red)
*Mac Mineralize Skinfinish "New Vegas" *(very shimmery gold)
  Mac Prep & Prime finishing powder

  Eyes ::
  Inglot matte e/s "352"
*Chanel e/s palette x4 "Harmonies du Soir"* (icy pink, plum purple, antique gold, deep brown) all the shades have sort of a shimmery, metallic quality
  UD 24/7 e/l "Demolition" (dark cool brown)
  Dior New Look mascara

  Lips ::
  Rouge Dior "Times Square" (medium reddened pink)

  I've put the metallic elements in bold.

  I really liked both of these looks, although, when I saw photos of them, they were more alike than I realised. This is making me more comfortable with very shimmery/ metallic shades, I have to say. I'm always worried that they make me look a little haggard, but I think that might have been a problem with how I was applying them in the past: too heavy initially and not blending enough. The lessons we learn. Here's a couple of images:









  Tomorrow I'm definitely going to have to depart from the template...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2015)

Thursday's Metal Look: 

Primers:
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
Wet n Wild Fergie Take on the Day Eyeshadow Primer 
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
UD All Nighter Setting Spray 

Face: 
MAC Pro Longwear Powder 
MAC Select Cover Up & MAC Studio Lights 
The Balm Cindy Lou-Manizer (brow highlight) 


Bobbi Brown Bronzer in Deep 
Tatre blush in Captivating (peach) 
CARGO blush in Laguna ("tropical melon") 
*Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Copper Diamond *

Eyes: 
UD Buck (all over) 
UD Moonstone (highlight) 
MAC Artifact Paint Pot (burgundy red - base) 
*MAC Copperbeam pigment *(reddened copper - lid) 
*MAC Glitter Reflects Bronze* (lid) 
Ben Nye Cork & Coco Brown e/s (crease) 
*L'Oreal HIP Color Riche Cream Crayon in Attentive* (warm gold - lower lash line liner) 

Ben Nye Eyebrow Pencil 
Lancome Brow Expert  

I can't remember the last time I wore pigments, let alone two pigments AND glitter in a week. The camper who examines my eye shadow gasped, she was like "It's SO pretty" (I think she was primarily reacting to the glitter), LOL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Thursday's Metal Look:
> 
> Primers:
> Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer
> ...


 





That's so cute.  I have a few MAC glitters and have yet to wear  them.  I need tomato time to explore and play in my stash.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wednesday
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Charlotte Tilbury Eyes To Mesmerize Cream E/S *Bette *(Gold) as base
MAC *Aloha Pigment* to Lids (Dirty Cocoa Brown, Metallic) 
MAC *Mystery* to crease
MAC *Tempting* (Sinfully rich coco) to transition
Charlotte Tilbury *Dreamy Glow*highlighter to highlight brow
Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ambre Dore *(Golden Copper) 911 to waterline
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50
Algenist Pore Corrector *Anti-Aging Primer*
Chanel Perfection Lumière Velvet Foundation mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed* YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*


Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only, as base for CTFSB & G - MD
Charlotte Tilbury *Dreamy Glow*highlighter Brick to facial high planes
Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark *as a bronzer/contour
Tom Ford *Wicked* *06* (Raspberry Pink) Blush

MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*
 Chanel *Les Beiges *Healthy Glow Multi Colour Powder *Mariniere* 02 to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Chanel *Sonic Pink*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, *Pink* *70*
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Craquante* (Luminous Pink) *146*


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@]! I've worn SD every day since I got it, except for yesterday. Going to wear it today, too lol   Thank you [@]katred[/@]! Those colours suit you. I know you mentioned the silver but I can't imagine what doesn't suit you lol   Enjoy your birthday week [@]Anneri[/@]!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wednesday
> *EYES:*
> UDPP Anti Aging Formula
> Charlotte Tilbury Eyes To Mesmerize Cream E/S *Bette *(Gold) as base
> ...


  Thank you AWS! I absolutely plan to enjoy myself!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2015)

Today's look -

  FACE
  Skinceuticals Tinted Sunscreen
  MAC Mineralize oundation Loose
  Bourjois Concealer
  Bareness blush

  EYES
  UDPP
  EL Double-Wear Stay in place Shadow Creme in Mochachino (all over)
  MAC Old Gold Piggie over the lid
  MAC Kid as a transition shade
  MAC Espresso for crease and outer v
  MAC Your Ladyship piggie for inner corners and highlight under browbone
  Liners: Lower lashline - Mac Lord it Up pgl, upper - EL Pure Color kajal in Blackened Cocoa
  Mascara: Catrice Luxury Lashes waterproof (FAB!)
  Brows: Essence brow gel

  LIPS:
  Guerlain KissKiss in Air Kiss (red)


  I wonder why I've only done metallic eyes this week. I've to try to do some metallic lips/cheeks tomorrow!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I found that skin chemistry or something like that also comes into play. I remember times when absolutely no primer worked for me and I tried them all. Especially with UDPP I find that at the end of the tube, its priming properties are really diminished. And then there's the weather - I always shrug mentally when it's over 100F and kiss any pristine mu look goodbye. It's just not going to happen for me. I usually come back to UDPP nevertheless. Have you tried paintpots? For some people they work well as primers!    You need to try one! Right now!!!! GOOOOOOOO! :haha:    Yes you do! I actually have a backup of that one. Doubt that I'll ever use it, but I'm going to hit pan on my first one for sure soon.    Shadow looks so pretty with your dark eyes! Love that!   Wohooooo! :flower:    Thank you Katred on all counts! Do tell about the Lip & Cheek Glow - why do you love it so much?  Love the second look especially - funny, in my mind that Chanel palette belongs firmly in Holiday Season. Yet your look is so pretty and summery!   Right?! This week's theme has done wonders for my use of pigments!   Why don't I have Aloha pigment?! I love everything Hawaii associated! Do you remember from which collection this was?    Thank you AWS! I absolutely plan to enjoy myself!


   Thank you[@]Anneri[/@]! I adore Shadow.  Have a blast!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 31, 2015)

katred said:


> Happy upcoming birthday to you! Silverthorn is also my favourite silver. A lot of silver shades can be harsh on me, but that one is perfection. I honestly can't imagine why they've never brought it back. I love the idea of combining silver with the peach cheek colour.
> 
> 
> That looks fantastic and the colour of your eyes is mesmerizing.
> ...


  Love Tweet Me Mega Metal and Mystical!  I haven't worn New Vegas in ages.  I think I wore it to a workshop for work when I first got it and was like Whoa! This is too much.  My application skills have improved quite a bit since then.  I will try it again.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2015)

Hoping this counts. I used YSL Orient eyeshadow mono over the lid and layered the silver shade from Chanel Tisse Vénitien quad over it.  Used the forest green from Tisse V in the crease.  Wore TF Skinny Dip lipstick (again) and a heavy dusting of the Guerlain Météorites Perles d’Étoile, and the dust from the light gold pearl as a highlight ;-)  Excuse the angle


----------



## Shars (Jul 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  I always like your eye shots. Your eyes are a makeup artist's dream canvas!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 31, 2015)

I hate getting behind in this thread. 

I also can't believe I missed out on such a fun week, I'm going to have to do it up tonite. Mabye a smokey metallic look?  I still haven't mastered a smokey eye.

  I learned during blue week that l like the deep dark blues, and no longer like aqua on me. I did a look with from Surf USA (Teal)  surf baby and the Sun Blonde ( yellow ) from surf baby with swell (gray) in the crease.  The only thing I loved was the gray. LOL 
I actually thinkg I might put them in the clearance bin. along with the quad, from shop cook, that had the blue and yellow in it. Another disasterous look. LOL 

I didn't do a smokey eye week. I was playing with quads I just bought. The Chanel Reve D'oreint, and Dior Contraste Horizon.  I do not like the Dior palette.  The colors faded pretty fast, and I couldn't find the right combination to make it work.  The Chanel one is on the fence. I'll give it one more try.  I can't believe, I just had to have this one.  Maybe it's the tan.  


Shars said:


> I always like your eye shots. Your eyes are a makeup artist's dream canvas!!


  agreed...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I found that skin chemistry or something like that also comes into play. I remember times when absolutely no primer worked for me and I tried them all. Especially with UDPP I find that at the end of the tube, its priming properties are really diminished. And then there's the weather - I always shrug mentally when it's over 100F and kiss any pristine mu look goodbye. It's just not going to happen for me.
> I usually come back to UDPP nevertheless.
> Have you tried paintpots? For some people they work well as primers!
> 
> ...


    I don't recall the collection but they were the doubles/stacked pigments------the bottom of one forms the top for the other.  One other that I'm obsessed with in addition 
   to Aloha is Nebula (Dark Grayed Brown w/Pearl).   They just glide on the eye like butter!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> I always like your eye shots. Your eyes are a makeup artist's dream canvas!!





Prettypackages said:


> I hate getting behind in this thread.    I also can't believe I missed out on such a fun week, I'm going to have to do it up tonite. Mabye a smokey metallic look?  I still haven't mastered a smokey eye.  I learned during blue week that l like the deep dark blues, and no longer like aqua on me. I did a look with from Surf USA (Teal)  surf baby and the Sun Blonde ( yellow ) from surf baby with swell (gray) in the crease.  The only thing I loved was the gray. LOL   I actually thinkg I might put them in the clearance bin. along with the quad, from shop cook, that had the blue and yellow in it. Another disasterous look. LOL    I didn't do a smokey eye week. I was playing with quads I just bought. The Chanel Reve D'oreint, and Dior Contraste Horizon.  I do not like the Dior palette.  The colors faded pretty fast, and I couldn't find the right combination to make it work.  The Chanel one is on the fence. I'll give it one more try.  I can't believe, I just had to have this one.  Maybe it's the tan.   That one was beautiful!  You posted about using Sunpower to redden my makeup. I was too tired to move today, but I will be heading to MAC tmorrow!   which becca concealers did you use?  I had to give up on them.  One was too olive for me in the Summer, the other too orange, and the last one too light. LOL    that lilnk is funny!    Chicago too! LOL  I love this idea!    How do you like the Korres primer?  These are great themes, Did you guys write these down? LOL    The Nars primer used to be my fave, now all of a sudden it is creasing by the end of the day.  Makes me wonder if they changed it.   That's a great color.  agreed...


   Thank you so much [@]Shars[/@] and [@]Prettypackages[/@]!!!! :bouquet: I need to work on applying shadow in the crease and outer vee. It gets so messy.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 31, 2015)

I've been barely limping along- I actually missed three days of work this week. So I'm way behind and under-metaled.

*Monday*- no makeup (ill), but *Tom Ford Incandescent *on my toes all week long. I can't recall what my mani was, unfortunately.
*Tuesday*- see Monday


*Wednesday:*
  Basic face (Tom Ford Traceless Foundation, Guerlain Meteorites Primer, 2x NARS Concealers, Chanel Les Beiges, Laura Mercier Setting Powder, Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer #00 Nude)
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Ethereal Glow
*ColourPop Highlighter- Lunch Money*
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion (finishing)
  Smashbox 24 Hour Eyeshadow Primer
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown/ Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- Trench (to browbone), *Tom Ford Ice Queen Quad-  lightest shade (inner eye), light grey/silver- lid, darker grey- outer crease, Laura Mercier Pewter- Crease*
  Eyeliner- *Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Perle de Lune*
  MAC False Lashes Extreme Black Mascara
  MAC Creamsheen Lipstick- Pickled Plum
  Mani- *Revlon Smoldering*
  Pedi- *Tom Ford Incandescent*

  That was my  (almost total) silver look.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Thursday* I was also ill, but managed to roll out of bed in the evening to accomplish a few errands. Hence lighter base, etc.
  Chanel Les Beiges All in One Healthy Glow Fluid- No 10
  NARS Concealer, NARS Creamy Concealer
  Chanel Les Beiges
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer- #00 Nude
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Dim Infusion
  Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre
  Smashbox 24 Hour Eyeshadow Primer
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench- to browbone, *MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (crease), NARS Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Telesto (lid)*
  Eyeliner: *Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof Erable*
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black
  Lipstick: Urban Decay- Naked
  Mani: *Tom Ford Burnt Topaz*
  Pedi: *Tom Ford Incandescent*


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 31, 2015)

And today, catching up... I fell in love with parts of last night's hastily-applied look.

  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation
  Chanel Les Beiges 
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer- #00 Nude
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Dim Infusion
  Highlighter:* Becca Champagne Pop*
  Finishing: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown mixed with Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Smashbox 24 Hour Eyeshadow Primer
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- #02 Trench ( to brow bone), *NARS Extra Dimension Eyeshadows- Telesto (lid), Andromeda (inner corner), Ursa Major (blended outer crease)*
  Eyeliner: *Tom Ford Metallic Mink Eyeliner- upper, Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Erable (lower)*
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black
  Lipstick: MAC Creamsheen Nippon (in love!!)
  Mani: *Chanel Quartz*
  Pedi: *Tom Ford Incandescent*

  I'm in love with Telesto. I have a funny feeling it's going to be a huge go-to for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll pop in with a run down of my Friday look in a bit, but I was just curious what people were thinking for next week? I'm also very impressed with my consistency this week; I haven't missed a single day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'll pop in with a run down of my Friday look in a bit, but I was just curious what people were thinking for next week? I'm also very impressed with my consistency this week; I haven't missed a single day!







for your consistency Twinkle_Twinkle.

    Hopefully folks will start to weigh in about what they's like to do for next week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

I was pretty happy with Friday's look, especially my eye-look.  The Chanel IDO base really worked well w/the MAC E'S Quad

*EYES:*
 UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
*CHANEL* Illusion D’ Ombre, *Mirage* (Golden Bronze)* 95* as base
*MAC  * *Her Cocoa **Quad *
*            Bronze Gold *(Lustre), 
 *Soft Peach* (Satin),     
 *Warm Antique Gold* (Veluxe Pearl), 
 *Chocolate Bronze *(Lustre)
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Pop *to highlight brow
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Chanel Perfection Lumière Velvet Foundation mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*


Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only, as base for CTFSB & G - MD
Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer) to set TFS
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Pop *to facial high planes
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Alézane *(Rust) *260 *Blush

MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret *to set MU
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural *03 to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Chanel* Rouge Profound*, Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, (red)
Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Luminous Matte, *La Bouleversante 51* (red)




*Nails: Chanel *
Chanel *Le Vernis **Ecorce Sanguine *(Red) 671


----------



## Shars (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Starletta,  I hope you're feeling better.  The TF Ice Queen was a good choice for the theme.  I'd forgotten all about it DT Product Overload!
> 
> How do you like Erable?
> 
> ...


  We could do Starletta's Country Meadow theme since we haven't done yellows or browns yet.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> We could do Starletta's Country Meadow theme since we haven't done yellows or browns yet.


  You've to give me some inspo for that then because I've no idea what to do with that one!

  I'm posting today's look tomorrow - I'm really inpressed that this was the best week for me in ages!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *You've to give me some inspo for that then because I've no idea what to do with that one!*
> 
> I'm posting today's look tomorrow - I'm really inpressed that this was the best week for me in ages!


 I agree ladies!  When you propose a theme, please also provide the colors included in your vision.


----------



## Shars (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds good to me but I think a country meadow would also have varying shades of green and other colors too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, Meddy. That's what I thought of when Starletta said Country Meadow. The greens, yellows and browns from the grass and other foliage with the bright colours for flowers thrown in where desired.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes, Meddy. That's what I thought of when Starletta said Country Meadow. The greens, yellows and browns from the grass and other foliage with the bright colours for flowers thrown in where desired.


   There could also be sheep in the meadow


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2015)

Hm... How about some meadow inspiration? Think we can do this?


----------



## Shars (Aug 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Hm... How about some meadow inspiration? Think we can do this?


  This is EXACTLY what I thought of!! These pics make me feel so relaxed as well! Thanks for posting these


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Chicago too! LOL


  Ugh. You have my sympathies. It rained briefly here today, although it was 34C (mid-nineties) most of the time. Still seems pretty steamy outside.

  As I mentioned, I did a silver look yesterday with Melt My Heart from the Reelers and Rockers palette (thanks to the member who brought that one up!), along with White Rabbit (from the same) and Carbon- basically just used to deepen the silver colour at the outer angles. I had a combination of Nars Day Dream and Guerlain Cruel Gardenia on the cheeks and Mac Sonoran Rain (from the Bloggers collection) on the lips. That is such a beautiful gloss. Shame they didn't make those items permanent.

  Today, I went with Nars Kauai, because I love me a purple and gold look! I added a little of the icy purple shade from Nars Tropical Princess as well- in the inner corners and to soften the edges of the dark purple from Kauai. I have Clinique Pansy Pop on the Cheeks and Bite Butter Cream lipstick in Moka on my lips. Moka was a present from a friend and it isn't the type of shade I'd ever pick out for myself because it's so brown. I'm still not entirely sure about it, but The Great Enabler loves it, so it's staying in rotation.

  So other than the one day I didn't wear makeup, I stuck with the theme all week! YAY! I love how our challenges are inspiring me to pull out things I rarely use and to try looks that are outside my comfort zone.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'll pop in with a run down of my Friday look in a bit, but I was just curious what people were thinking for next week? I'm also very impressed with my consistency this week; I haven't missed a single day!


I'm interested in the Hot Tropics theme mentioned earlier.  When will the voting start?  New to this.  Thanks.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2015)

Face

  Lancome Miracle Cushion Foundation in 450
  Becca eye brightener
  Becca concealers in Toffee and Treacle
  Nars mountain loose powder
  Anastasia brow wiz in brunette

  Eyes

  Wet n Wild Fergie eyesahdow primer
  Dior Smoky Gold eyeshadow trio -beige gold on the lid, Glitter gold on top, white gold under brow bone
  Shu Uemura dark brown with gold flecks in outer V (from large neutral palette)
  Mac Uninterrupted as transition color
  Kat Von D brown liquid liner 
  UD Perversion liner as tight line
  Chanel Mascara in Noir

  Cheeks
  Guerlain Terra Ora on cheeks and nose and middle of forehead/ Nars Tribulation on top of cheekbones
  Chanel Cheeky creme blush
  UD Kinky blush

  Lips

  By Terry Orange aqua tint from last summer's collection
  Chanel sheer orange gloss from last summer's collection

  Orange/yellow top with orange long shorts
  DKNY beige/silver sandals

  I meant to put Chanel Ardent on the lower lash line but somehow forgot.  When I stopped at Tom Ford today the MA asked if I was wearing Golden Sunset on my eyes.  I thought it was interesting because when I put the glittery shade on with a brush I kept thinking I should have pat it on with a finger like I do the Tom Ford glitters.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Starletta,  I hope you're feeling better.  The TF Ice Queen was a good choice for the theme.  I'd forgotten all about it DT Product Overload!
> 
> How do you like Erable?
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Meddy. I have chronic and debilitating migraines. This was the worst one I've ever dealt with. Luckily I'm bouncing back now.

  To be honest, that was my first time pulling out Ice Queen after nabbing it at the local CCO a couple of months ago. I should be ashamed, I have another untried TF quad.

  Erable is AMAZING. You need it. It's gorgeous on the lower lash line, the upper lash line... anywhere.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> There could also be sheep in the meadow


 
  That's the beauty of country meadows- they have a little bit of all colors, but are generally vibrant and healthy!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Hm... How about some meadow inspiration? Think we can do this?


 
  YES! This is what I was thinking!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

Some more meadow inspiration:























  And for Meddy:


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm glad you tried the silver [@]katred[/@]; sorry to read about the redness


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Saturday's Metals Look:*
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation
  Chanel Les Beiges
  Laura Mercier Setting Powder
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer #00 Nude
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Dim Infusion
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Light
*Becca Champagne Pop Highlighter*
  (later added) *Tom Ford Moodlight Highlighter (both shades mixed)*

  Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown mixed with Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Trench (to browbone), *NARS Dual Intensity Eyeshadows Telesto (crease), Pasiphae (lid), later added a touch of darker shade of Tom Ford Moodlight Highlighter- center of lid*
  Eyeliner: *Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof Erable*
  MAC False Lashes Mascara

  MAC Nippon Creamsheen Lipstick

  Mani: *SpaRituals Mirage* (plus Zoya Armor to un-matte it)
  Pedi: *Tom Ford Incandescent*


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Face
> 
> Lancome Miracle Cushion Foundation in 450
> Becca eye brightener
> ...


   This look sounds really very nice!!!
   OMG---thanks for reminding me about the Dior Smoky Gold palette--I love tat palette but haven't used it in ages.
   I just ordered NARS Tribulation----how do you like it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Some more meadow inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hubs just asked why I was laughing so hard


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Love Tweet Me Mega Metal and Mystical!  I haven't worn New Vegas in ages.  I think I wore it to a workshop for work when I first got it and was like Whoa! This is too much.  My application skills have improved quite a bit since then.  I will try it again.


  New Vegas is sooo bright (and chunky and glittery). I've only worn it out of the house once or twice in all of the time that I've had it but I did test it out using the Sonia Kashuk duo fiber fan brush (and tapping the brush before application) and it made all of the difference. Also THANK YOU for the primer rec. Fergie is killing it! 

  On to the looks: 

  *I promised one of the campers I would oblige her "green ombre" request so Friday was my attempt at it.*

*Friday*
Primers:
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
Wet n Wild Fergie Take on the Day Eyeshadow Primer 
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
UD All Nighter Setting Spray 

Face: 
MUFE Face and Body Foundation 
Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
MAC Select Cover Concealer 
MAC Studio Lights 
Kryolan Anti-Shine Powder 
MAC Sunpower MSF 
MAC Dark MSFN (concealer) 
MAC Blunt Blush (contour) 
The Balm Cindy-Loumanizer (brow highlight)

MAC Swiss Chocolate Blush 
MAC Rasin Blush 
*Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Copper Diamond *
*NARS Blush in Tribulation *

Eyes: 
UD Moonstone (highlight) 
Ben Nye in Cork (all over) 
MAC Lucky Jade Shadestick (base and lower lash line) 
Ben Nye eyeshadow in Jade (emerald green - lid)
Ben Nye eye shadow in Chartreuse (inner lid and lower lash line)
MAC Club eye shadow (crease) 
MAC Sassy Grass (shamrock matte green - outer lid and crease) 
MAC Glitter Reflects Teal (lid)
Ben Nye eyebrow pencil 
Lancome Brow Expert 

*Saturday* 
Primers:
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
Wet n Wild Fergie Take on the Day Eyeshadow Primer 
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
UD All Nighter Setting Spray 

Face: 
MUFE Face and Body Foundation 
Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
MAC Select Cover Concealer 
MAC Studio Lights 
Kryolan Anti-Shine Powder 
MAC Sunpower MSF 
MAC Film Noir Blush (contour) 
The Balm Cindy-Loumanizer (brow highlight) 

MAC Rasin blush 
Bobbi Brown Apricot blush 
*Becca Blushed Copper SSP *
*NARS Tribulation Blush *

Eyes: 
UD Moonstone (highlight) 
UD Buck (all over) 
*MAC Indianwood p/p (base) *
*MAC Bold & Brazen Starflash eyeshadow (copper - lid) *
Ben Nye Coco Brown and Cork eyeshadows (crease) 
UD Slowburn eyeshadows (bright orange - outer lid) 
*MAC Powersurge eye pencil (dark gold - lower lash line) *
Ben Nye eyebrow pencil 
Lancome Brow Expert 

Lips: 
Sephora Absolute Red Cream Lip Stain


----------



## Anneri (Aug 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> New Vegas is sooo bright (and chunky and glittery). I've only worn it out of the house once or twice in all of the time that I've had it but I did test it out using the Sonia Kashuk duo fiber fan brush (and tapping the brush before application) and it made all of the difference. Also THANK YOU for the primer rec. Fergie is killing it!
> 
> On to the looks:
> 
> ...


  Beautiful look! What did your camper say about it?
  And I still like the pastels idea and wanna do that one time!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 2, 2015)

I tried to incorporate some metallics other than on my eyes for yesterday's look so I did a bronze eye with L'Oreal Infallible in Bronze Taupe and black liner and mascara, and added EL's Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee as a highlighter ('strobing', hah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and Chanel Sable Rose as a blush. I remember pulling that one out for a challenge at the beginning of the year and wondering why I didn't use it more - and again I'm wondering why the heck I don't use it more. I once bought it because Lisa Eldridge demo'ed it but it left me cold at that time - but it's great. It looks a little dull in the pan, but on my face it gives me that summery bronzey flush. Really beautiful.

  On my lips I used TF Gold Dust lipgloss that looks like molten gold in the tube and on my lips like nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put EL Spice lipliner on and that made it pop a little bit more, but I guess it needs a darker base to shine. Meh.

  But on the whole, a nice summery bronzey look.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad you're feeling better---I can't imagine how awful that must be.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​   I have a ton of untried too.  I still have not yet used my TF summer palette and blush---how long ago did we haul those? I might put together a weekly 'Untried Basket" [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   to focus on using some of these beauties that are just waiting to be used.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I purchased the Ardent eye pencil because it was most unique to my collection but I'll be checking out Erable as you suggest.[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]It's a good theme with plenty of versatility.[/COLOR]     :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Hubs just [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]asked why I was laughing so hard[/COLOR]:lol:


   Sadly, I've never known life any other way, so it's not a big deal to me.  Maybe we should do an Untrieds Week soon? Although... Who here thinks Meddy will be kicking herself for not trying the summer palette when she does?   I think you have time on Erable- I just checked if it was LE since I'd BU it if it was. It's now my daily workhorse.  I'm going to be doing nails only tomorrow since I have to get a new work ID photo taken that I'll have for 5 years- so neutrals it is!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I tried to incorporate some metallics other than on my eyes for yesterday's look so I did a bronze eye with L'Oreal Infallible in Bronze Taupe and black liner and mascara, and added EL's Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee as a highlighter ('strobing', hah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  On Chanel's site, only Ardent is limited edition so I figure I have time. But I don't think I can wait much longer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I tried to incorporate some metallics other than on my eyes for yesterday's look so I did a bronze eye with L'Oreal Infallible in Bronze Taupe and black liner and mascara, and added EL's Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee as a highlighter ('strobing', hah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Summery bronzy look is my fav for this time of year----it's bold, it's fresh, it's HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very nice!!!  How do you like Tribulation????  I recently ordered it.
> What do you vote for after Country Meadows??? * Pastels??*
> 
> Summery bronzy look is my fav for this time of year----it's bold, it's fresh, it's HAPPY!!!!!


  Tropical first please!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm going to be doing nails only tomorrow since I have to get a new work ID photo taken that I'll have for 5 years- so neutrals it is!








I actually think I can work my TF palette in  this week.  It would be hard to devote a full week to untrieds because unlike me,  some people are really good at 
     using their new goodies.  Within each week's challenge I'm trying to work in a few untrieds.  I did pretty good this week!  The key is to stop buying so much---hence 
     fewer untrieds.   Fat chance that'll happen any time soon.






  @Anneri,  There are so many color options with  the Country Meadows theme---you don't have to wear green at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Tropical first please!


 





Noted.  How about finding some inspirational pics so everyone can prepare for Tropical Week.  So here's the line up:
               Country Meadows Week
               Tropical Week
               Pastels  Week

              I'll add the dates later---getting ready for company!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 2, 2015)

I can?!

  What kind of looks are you thinking of?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's today's look.  I was rushing to get to the Sephora event so I forgot a few things.  

  Face
  Tatcha Luminous Dewy Skin mist
  Tom Ford Complexion Enhancing Primer in Peach Glow 02
  Tom Ford Flawless Powder/Foundation in 9.5 Warm Almond
  Anastasia brow wiz in brunette

  Eyes
  Becca eye brightener
  Becca concealers in Toffee and Treacle
  Wet n Wild Fergie eyeshadow primer
  Mac Vintage Gold pigment on lid- golden green
  Mac Cinderella pigment on the outer 1/2 of lid (I don't see the name on the jar and I messed up the box) -sparkly bronze color
  Dior Smokey Gold white gold shadow on the inner eye and under brow bone
  Mac Uninterrupted as transition
  Shu Uemura matte brown from large palette in outer V
  Tom Ford black liner pen for baby wings
  UD Perversion liner as tight line
  Chanel Ardent on water line and lower lashline
  Chanel Le Volume Mascara in Noir

  Cheeks
  Tom Ford Love Lust
  Tom Ford Moodlight darker color as highlighter on cheeks


  lips
  Estee Lauder Molten Honey lipgloss (gold)

  yellow top with gold crystals and gold thread
  khaki long shorts
  beige and silver sandals
  Coach apricot whiplash bag with woven gold metal - probably would have done better to use a matching bag (I have yellow, tan and gold) but I really wanted to use this one.  I need to buy more peach clothes not makeup.

  I totally forgot to use bronzer.  Yikes!  The Vintage gold pigment was much greener than I realized but it all worked out in the end.  I didn't want to be too matchy today. I liked the look.  I'm so glowy today.  I'm pretty sure it's the Tatcha spray.

  One thing I did learn on this week's challenge: Do not buy any more gold gloss!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I actually think I can work my TF palette in  this week.  It would be hard to devote a full week to untrieds because *unlike me,  some people are really good at *
> *     using their new goodies.* Within each week's challenge I'm trying to work in a few untrieds.  I did pretty good this week!  The key is to stop buying so much---hence
> fewer untrieds.   Fat chance that'll happen any time soon.


Don't think that's me.  I used Vintage Gold today but I don't remember ever using it.  I have tons of stuff I haven't used.  It's crazy.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Noted.  How about finding some inspirational pics so everyone can prepare for Tropical Week.  So here's the line up:


 
  I can try... lots of variety here too:






























  More to come...


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 2, 2015)

More *Hot Tropics Possible Inspiration:*


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 2, 2015)

Minor request for today and all future weeks:

  Can we please settle on our schedule earlier than Sunday evening on US east coast? First, it gives our European friends a shot of participating on Monday. Second, some of us have to get up super early Monday morning and would like to have a theme-compliant mani/pedi.  Speaking personally, I'm not losing sleep for this.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Minor request for today and all future weeks:
> 
> Can we please settle on our schedule earlier than Sunday evening on US east coast? First, it gives our European friends a shot of participating on Monday. Second, some of us have to get up super early Monday morning and would like to have a theme-compliant mani/pedi.  Speaking personally, I'm not losing sleep for this.


  I think this was the decision above.  The next 3 themes are up!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Noted.  How about finding some inspirational pics so everyone can prepare for Tropical Week.  So here's the line up:
> Country Meadows Week
> Tropical Week
> Pastels  Week
> ...


  Yes! Yes! YAS! Loving these upcoming weeks. In the meantime I'll have dreamt up a dozen more possible themes. I'm excited! 


  Sunday's Metals didn't really happen. I was rushing to get to the Sephora event as well. I ended up returning a couple of things and getting a couple of things plus getting $2 back so I technically haven't broken my no-buy.

  I just wore MAC MSFN & Sun Power, Tarte Natural Beauty blush, *NARS Tribulation* and MAC Fashion Revival lipstick. Tribulation counts as my metal so I made it through the entire week on theme. I really wanted to get a silver look in but perhaps we will do "City Skyline" sometime in the future and I'll go wild with silver and grey (and blue, and yellow and all sorts of other shades). Bring on Country Meadows Week!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Don't think that's me.  I used Vintage Gold today but I don't remember ever using it.*  I have tons of stuff I haven't used.*  It's crazy.


 We just need second heads!!!!!


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Noted.  How about finding some inspirational pics so everyone can prepare for Tropical Week.  So here's the line up:
> Country Meadows Week
> Tropical Week
> Pastels  Week
> ...


  These are amazing themes! Pastels will be a challenge for me, but that's what I said about metals and it worked out pretty well.

  I'm makeup-less today as I've been getting ready for painters who are coming to do my bedroom tomorrow. I suspect I'll be AWOL then as well, since we're camping in the living room and I don't really have access to my mirror or my makeup until we can start to move back. I already have a few ideas humming around in my little brain, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Minor request for today and all future weeks:
> 
> Can we please settle on our schedule earlier than Sunday evening on US east coast? First, it gives our European friends a shot of participating on Monday. Second, some of us have to get up super early Monday morning and would like to have a theme-compliant mani/pedi.  Speaking personally, I'm not losing sleep for this.


  For that to happen we just need everyone to weigh in w/a vote.  For now though, the next 3 weeks are covered--------sleep well!








    Country Meadows Week - Monday August 3 --- Sunday August 9



   Tropical Week                  Monday August 10 --- Sunday August 16


    Pastels  Week                 Monday August 17 --- Sunday August 23


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think this was the decision above.  The next 3 themes are up!


  Exactly


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

katred said:


> These are amazing themes! Pastels will be a challenge for me, but that's what I said about metals and it worked out pretty well.
> 
> I'm makeup-less today as I've been getting ready for painters who are coming to do my bedroom tomorrow. I suspect I'll be AWOL then as well, since we're camping in the living room and I don't really have access to my mirror or my makeup until we can start to move back. I already have a few ideas humming around in my little brain, though.


    I like the diversity of the colors within each theme.  As for pastels----so your's can be deeper colors that will suit 
   your needs---only fair thing to do.  I went w/o makeup on Saturday and did a quick smokey eye w/a pop of silver 
   as my metal for today.

   I love renovation and getting things painted but I hate living through it.  I hope it goes well!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Can you what-------avoid green for the week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it!  I can't stop looking at myself in the mirror.  I need to wash it all off now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Love it!  I can't stop looking at myself in the mirror.  I need to wash it all off now.


   That's just so awesome------copy & paste the look in a document so you can recreate it---I often forget what I wore in my looks.  I'm now keeping a document 
    of favs so I can recreate the looks.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Can you what-------avoid green for the week?[/COLOR]     :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Gold Gloss?????   How do you like the Tacha Skin Mist????[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]We just need second heads!!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  Exactly! Apparently my quoting game wasn't strong.  Meant to ask if you'd share for some looks without green.  No proper look today, because hubby and I spent the first half of the day at the pool, but I want to show you the awesome new sunglasses he gave me for my birthday! They're from a cool Austrian designer called Andy Wolf. Love them!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 3, 2015)

So, after going the simpler (but totally valid! No judgment here!) route of being super obvious with my looks and the themes, I decided to get a bit more abstract today. Hopefully you don't think I'm looney tunes!  By the way, if you looked at my outfit, you'd never think that I was doing a Country Meadow look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And just for Meddy:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Country Meadow Week Day One:*

_The Sun-Kissed Grass:_
  Mani: Chanel Le Vernis 767- Fraicheur (this is the first chance I've had to wear it- I love it shimmering back at me!)

_The Golden Sun:_
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Wet & Dry Glow Eyeshadow- #001 Gold Pearl (inner highlight)
  Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop
  Finishing: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion

_The Dirt Path that hasn't been rained on recently:_
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Wet & Dry Glow Eyeshadow- #002 Nude (lid)

_The Twigs and Tree Branches in the distance:_
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Eyeliner- lower: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof #919 Erable

_The Wildflowers swaying gently in the breeze:_
  Pedi: Christian Louboutin Lova (there's one photo that really grabbed me with the blue-purple flowers upthread) (Purple)
  Lipstick: MAC Lipstick- Dreaming Dahlia (Poppy Red)
  Eyeshadow (Crease): MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (Pinky)
  Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra (Coral-Orange)

_The Sweet, Slightly Floral Scent from the Wildflowers:_
  Perfume: Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede
  Finish: MAC Rose Prep + Prime Fix+


The Base:
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites Primer, Smashbox 24 Hour Eyeshadow Primer
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation
  Concealers: NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges Powder
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer- #00 Nude
  Setting Powder: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- Trench (to browbone)
  Eyeliner: Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightliner), NARS Larger than Life Eyeliner- Via Vento (upper)
  Lipliner: Lancome Le Crayon Lipliner- Clair
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black


  As I said, a non-literal approach but I tried to pick colors I'd see in a country meadow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Anneri said:


>












Love the new sunglasses!!!!!
   As for eye looks w/o green----I just revisited the inspirational pics and I see lots of lavender, purple, blue, coral, black & white!  Have fun!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, after going the simpler (but totally valid! No judgment here!) route of being super obvious with my looks and the themes, I decided to get a bit more abstract today. Hopefully you don't think I'm looney tunes!  By the way, if you looked at my outfit, you'd never think that I was doing a Country Meadow look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Died!!!!!! 






Clearly you have some time on your hands-----I was quite entertained!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Died!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I had all day yesterday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I had all day yesterday.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't promise tomorrow will be as thought out, LOL.


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, after going the simpler (but totally valid! No judgment here!) route of being super obvious with my looks and the themes, I decided to get a bit more abstract today. Hopefully you don't think I'm looney tunes!  By the way, if you looked at my outfit, you'd never think that I was doing a Country Meadow look. :haha:   And just for Meddy:   *Country Meadow Week Day One:* _The Sun-Kissed Grass:_ Mani: Chanel Le Vernis 767- Fraicheur (this is the first chance I've had to wear it- I love it shimmering back at me!)  _The Golden Sun:_ Eyeshadow: Burberry Wet & Dry Glow Eyeshadow- #001 Gold Pearl (inner highlight) Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop Finishing: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion  _The Dirt Path that hasn't been rained on recently:_ Eyeshadow: Burberry Wet & Dry Glow Eyeshadow- #002 Nude (lid)  _The Twigs and Tree Branches in the distance:_ Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre Eyeliner- lower: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof #919 Erable  _The Wildflowers swaying gently in the breeze:_ Pedi: Christian Louboutin Lova (there's one photo that really grabbed me with the blue-purple flowers upthread) (Purple) Lipstick: MAC Lipstick- Dreaming Dahlia (Poppy Red) Eyeshadow (Crease): MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (Pinky) Blush: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Incandescent Electra (Coral-Orange)  _The Sweet, Slightly Floral Scent from the Wildflowers:_ Perfume: Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede Finish: MAC Rose Prep + Prime Fix+   The Base: Primers: Guerlain Meteorites Primer, Smashbox 24 Hour Eyeshadow Primer Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation Concealers: NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer Powder: Chanel Les Beiges Powder Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer- #00 Nude Setting Powder: Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder- Translucent Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- Trench (to browbone) Eyeliner: Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightliner), NARS Larger than Life Eyeliner- Via Vento (upper) Lipliner: Lancome Le Crayon Lipliner- Clair Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black   As I said, a non-literal approach but I tried to pick colors I'd see in a country meadow!


  I love this look and how you've constructed it. Perfectly on theme!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I can't promise tomorrow will be as thought out, LOL.


    I was so lazy today but I'm obsessed with my lips today.  I had to run errands so I did the old default neutral eye look, BUT I satisfied my goal to use a new product. 
   I did that by constructing my eye look with my new Chanel Les 5 Ombres *Entrelacs Palette.   *My lips were the star of the show, inspired by the gorgeous orange coral 
   flowers in Katred's meadow pics.  I wore Guerlain Geneva lipstick---orange coral topped with Dior Addict *Fluid-stick Pandore* (Bright Coral)754.  It was bright love!!!!  
   I'm obsessed---at least for today!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2015)

Monday's Country Meadow Look: 

  I went with a sunflower inspired eye shadow combo, berry cheeks and rose highlighter. 

Primers:
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
Wet n Wild Fergie Take on the Day Eyeshadow Primer 
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
UD All Nighter Setting Spray 

Face:
MUFE Face and Body Foundation 
Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
MAC Select Cover Concealer 
MAC Studio Lights 
Kryolan Anti-Shine Powder 
MAC Sunpower MSF 
MAC Dark MSFN (brow highlight) 
The Balm Cindy-Loumanizer (brow highlight)
MAC Reed Blush (contour) 

Bobbi Brown Bronzer in Deep Chocolate 
*Laura Mercier Ritual *
*MAC Pinch Me Blush *
*Tarte blush in Flush (original) *
*Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Wild Rose *

Eyes: 
UD Buck (all over)
UD Moonstone (highlight)
*MAC Cuddle Shadestick (white gold - base)*
*MAC Bright Future eyeshadow (satiny yellow - lid)*
*UD Beware (crease, blend) *
*UD West (chocolate brown - outer crease) *
*MAc Powersurge eye pencil (lower lash line) *


Powersurge has been getting a lot of love lately.


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was so lazy today but I'm obsessed with my lips today.  I had to run errands so I did the old default neutral eye look, BUT I satisfied my goal to use a new product.
> I did that by constructing my eye look with my new Chanel Les 5 Ombres *Entrelacs Palette.   *My lips were the star of the show, inspired by the gorgeous orange coral
> flowers in Katred's meadow pics.  I wore Guerlain Geneva lipstick---orange coral topped with Dior Addict *Fluid-stick Pandore* (Bright Coral)754.  It was bright love!!!!
> I'm obsessed---at least for today!!!


  Thank you for reminding me that Geneva has been on my wish list forever... Corals don't always work on me, but that one is so glow-y and luscious that I feel powerless to resist.

  As I suspected, I went makeup-less today. I'm usually pretty good about "getting ready for work" even though I work from home, but I didn't sleep at all last night and then the painter arrived this morning and I just couldn't muster up the energy. Also, My makeup is sort of spread out over two rooms (meaning that I have boxes in two different rooms, not that the collection takes up two whole rooms!), so I wasn't even entirely sure where to start looking.

  In order to get myself relaxed last night, I started thinking about items in my collection I could use for the "meadows" theme. Some people count sheep... I count eye shadows...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, after going the simpler (but totally valid! No judgment here!) route of being super obvious with my looks and the themes, I decided to get a bit more abstract today. Hopefully you don't think I'm looney tunes!  By the way, if you looked at my outfit, you'd never think that I was doing a Country Meadow look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wonderful descriptions!  I was so incredibly tired today I couldn't do the theme.  I did get ready last night with my pedicure - bright green and I was wondering if I should do a matching mani or got with Fraicheur (I haven't worn it yet either)  In fact I took out all the green polishes I have't used yet.  I did test Fraicheur on a thumb and it's still there.  I'm thinking of trying to use them all this week.

  Peony and Blush Suede is high on my fragrance wish list.  I may purchase it soon.    Oh and I love the use of Rose Fix +


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Love these!
> 
> 
> Wonderful descriptions!  I was so incredibly tired today I couldn't do the theme.  I did get ready last night with my pedicure - bright green and I was wondering if I should do a matching mani or got with Fraicheur (I haven't worn it yet either)  In fact I took out all the green polishes I have't used yet.  I did test Fraicheur on a thumb and it's still there.  I'm thinking of trying to use them all this week.
> ...


   Oh Fraîcheur is sooooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Monday's Country Meadow Look:
> 
> *I went with a sunflower inspired eye shadow combo, berry cheeks and rose highlighter. *
> 
> ...


    Sounds really pretty!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 4, 2015)

Brows Anastasia brow wiz in brunette  Face Tatcha luminizing skin mist Tom Ford peach glow primer Tom Ford Warm Almond powder foundation Mac charged water mist  Eyes - blue skies and lilac flowers as inspiration Wet & wild Fergie eyeshadow primer Armani Eyes to Kill #31 Blue beetle on center of lid  Armani Eyes to Kill # 33 Violette Scarab on outer 1/3 of lid Shu uemura big palette pink beige color in inner corners - I can't remember if it was S light beige 815 or P light beige 825 Shu Uemura big palette dark blue in outer v - ooh I really like this color a lot - IR dark blue 690 Tom ford duo pen liner in black UD perversion liner to tight line Mac sudsy in waterline -dark blue Chanel Le volume mascara  Cheeks Nars 413Blkr blush duo bright pink on apples of cheek and light pink to highlight Tom Ford Illuminating duo top shade as cheekbone highlight I forgot to bronze again ugh!  Lips Tom Ford Rose Soleil   Pedicure OPI You're So Outta Lime -bright green


----------



## Shars (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> For that to happen we just need everyone to weigh in w/a vote.  For now though, the next 3 weeks are covered--------sleep well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Happy Belated Birthday!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely sunglasses too - hubby has good taste!
  On a side note: Your Dr. Who phone case is AWESOME!!!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 4, 2015)

@Shars: pbi I love Ben Nye eyeshadows. I have many of them and I use for eyeshadow and contour (although BM makes some lovely cream contour shadows for this purpose). The regular shadows are mostly matte but the Lumiere shadows are bright and vibrant - even the powders. Some are shimmery. All are long-wearing over primer. There are a LOT of color options.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Do you have a lot of Ben Nye eyeshadows? I've only seen them listed on like theatre makeup sites but I've never actually thought much about them. How do you like them?*
> *I like that look too!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


  I have a smallish amount of Ben Nye eye shadows. I have all of the lumiere shades (22 I believe) and 12 matte shades and 1 blush that I use as an eye shadow. I'd like to get the cream lumiere shades at some point.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do you have a lot of Ben Nye eyeshadows? I've only seen them listed on like theatre makeup sites but I've never actually thought much about them. How do you like them?
> I like that look too!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

I had fun with my look yesterday, using the pink wild flowers in the meadow as my inspiration.  I actually managed to incorporate new makeup items that I purchased several 
months ago but never used before.

*Tuesday*
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Tom Ford E/S Cream* AW15 *(Marsala) Runway Color as base from lid to transition area
Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Compact, *Pink Glow:*
 Burgundy E/S to Lids 
                Burgundy E/S Intensified through crease
                Gold E/S pressed & blended to transition
  White-beige to highlight brow
Tom Ford Highlighter from* Pink Glow *Palette highest point of brow, over white-beige
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows
 
*FACE:*
Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Estée Lauder *Double Wear* * Liquid Foundatio*n mixed w/ Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only, as base for CTFSB & G - MD
Tom Ford Highlighter(peachy pink) from* Pink Glow *Palette to facial high planes
Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing *Powder to bronze/contour
Tom Ford* Pink Glow *Cheek Color (Plummy Pink) Blush

MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*
 Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder, *Radiant Light *(Golden Beige) to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
MAC Lip Pencil, *Embrace Me* (Vivid pinkish fuchsia) 
 Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense *Virevoltante* (Raspberry) 158


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I have a smallish amount of Ben Nye eye shadows. I have all of the lumiere shades (22 I believe) and 12 matte shades and 1 blush that I use as an eye shadow. I'd like to get the cream lumiere shades at some point.


  Nice! Are they true to colour from pan to lid?


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh nice. I'll have to look into these. The bright Lumiere powder ones are the ones I was mostly interested in. Nice! Are they true to colour from pan to lid?


 The only Lumiere powder shade that has ever disappointed me is Jade; it was just not as shimmery as the rest. The rest are true to pan and Starry Night is a must if you like multidimensional black.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh nice. I'll have to look into these. The bright Lumiere powder ones are the ones I was mostly interested in.
> Nice! Are they true to colour from pan to lid?
> I think that most of them are but some pack more of a punch than others.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  I actually found Starry Night a little harder to work with and Jade pretty pigmented. Go figure, lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 5, 2015)

My look is inspired by yellow flowers and sunshine and green grass.

  Face
  Tatcha Illuminating Skin Mist
  YSL Blur primer
  Tom Ford powder foundation in 9.5 Warm Almond
  Chanel Healthy Beiges bronzer in Mariniere #2

  Brows
  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Brunette

  Eyes
  Fergie eyeshadow primer
  Sephora gel concealer in #13 caramel and #14 toffee
  Make Up For Ever ME 400 on lid Buttercup - bright yellow 
  Make Up For Ever I340 on outer 1/2 of lid Lime Green
  Make Up For Ever ME304 in crease Emerald
  Mac Uninterrupted as transition
  Make Up For Ever M532 as eyebrow highlight Sugar Coated Candy
  Make Up For Ever M618 in outer V Espresso
  Tom Ford Black liner duo pen on top lash line
  UD Perversion liner to tight line
  Mac Rosemary and Thyme liner on waterline and lower lashline
  Chanel Le Volume mascara in Noir

  Cheeks
  Chanel Alezane blush
  Tom Ford illuminating duo in darker shade to highlight 

  Lips
  Charlotte Tilbury Hepburn Honey lipstick

  pedicure 
  OPI You're So Outta Lime


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2015)

Tuesday and Wednesday Country Meadow Looks: 

  Tuesday's look was not as successful as I would have liked. I was going for a coral/poppy red look. #welp. 

*Tuesday*
*Primers:*
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
Wet n Wild Fergie Take on the Day Eyeshadow Primer 
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
UD All Nighter Setting Spray 

*Face:* 
MUFE Face and Body Foundation 
Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
MAC Select Cover Concealer 
Kryolan Anti-Shine Powder 
MAC Sunpower MSF 
MAC Dark MSFN (brow highlight) 
The Balm Cindy-Loumanizer (brow highlight)
MAC Reed Blush (contour)  

*NARS Amour Blush *
*Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Peony (bright berry pink) *

*Eyes:* 
UD Buck (all over) 
MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot (base) 
*Stila Flicker (soft peach - highlight) *
*Stila Mango (pearlecent orange with pinkness - lid) *
*Ben Nye Lumiere eyeshadow in Cherry Red and Persimmon (crease/outer crease) *
Sephora Eye Pencil in Blonde Ambition (lower lash line) {I think I'm returning this}  
  Ben Nye Eyebrow Pencil
  Lancome Brow Expert 

  Today's look was all about grassy fields and such with peachy cheeks. Wednesday's look was much more successful that yesterday's. 

*Wednesday*
*Primers:*
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
Wet n Wild Fergie Take on the Day Eyeshadow Primer 
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 
UD All Nighter Setting Spray 

*Face:* 
MUFE Face and Body Foundation 
Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
MAC Select Cover Concealer 
Kryolan Anti-Shine Powder 
MAC Sunpower MSF 
MAC Dark MSFN (brow highlight) 
The Balm Cindy-Loumanizer (brow highlight)
MAC Reed Blush (contour)  

*NARS Gina Blush *
*NARS Pierre Hardy Blush in Rotonde (orange) *
*Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Apricot *

*Eyes:* 
UD Buck (all over) 
MAC Vanilla Pigment (highlight) 
*MAC Moss Scape Paint Pot (base) *
*MAC Fresh Green Mix MES (melange side - lid) *
*Becca eye shadow in Brocade?? (I have a magnet covering the label so I'm not sure… - crease) *
*UD Beware (crease/outer crease) *
*UD West (crease/outer crease) *
*Sephora Eye Pencil in Purple Stilettos (matte purple - lower lash line) *
Ben Nye Eyebrow Pencil 
Lancome Brow Expert


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think that most of them are but some pack more of a punch than others.  I actually found Starry Night a little harder to work with and Jade pretty pigmented. Go figure, lol.


  lemme ask you this...were you using Starry Night in the crease? I have only used it on the lid, packed on, and have not tried to blend it. I found Jade pigmented, but it did not wow me. I just did not get that shimmery fantastic-ness I got from the other Lumiere shades, KWIM? I had hunted and hunted it, and I was a little sad about it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> lemme ask you this...were you using Starry Night in the crease? I have only used it on the lid, packed on, and have not tried to blend it. I found Jade pigmented, but it did not wow me. I just did not get that shimmery fantastic-ness I got from the other Lumiere shades, KWIM? I had hunted and hunted it, and I was a little sad about it.


  I've used it in the outer crease for smokey looks and it just doesn't translate to the eye the way it looks in the pan. What does KWIM mean?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Tuesday and Wednesday Country Meadow Looks:
> 
> Tuesday's look was not as successful as I would have liked. I was going for a coral/poppy red look. #welp.
> 
> ...


  Ooh Rotonde and Apricot shimmerbrick.  Sounds like a pretty combo.


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I've used it in the outer crease for smokey looks and it just doesn't translate to the eye the way it looks in the pan. *What does KWIM mean?*


  "Know what I mean".

  The ones you have, did you get the 8-pan ready made palettes or did you just get singles and put them together?


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> "Know what I mean".  The ones you have, did you get the 8-pan ready made palettes or did you just get singles and put them together?


  I picked out pans I wanted and put them in palettes. The palettes, there are always at least 2 shades I won't use, so I steer clear.  KWIM=know what I mean


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been sitting out the last couple of days with stomach flu.

  I finally felt like putting on some makeup today, but I'm not on-theme. I'm more "nude on nude" right now.

  By the way... loving the Makeup Revolution items I snagged from Ulta. Did my entire look with the following:

  Givenchy Photo Perfection Foundation (sample)
  NARS Creamy Concealer
  MAC Studio Fix Powder
  Makeup Revolution Vivd Baked Highlighter- Peach Lights
  Makeup Revolution Bronze Palette (as blush, bronzer, eyeshadow)
  MAC False Lashes Extreme Black Mascara
  ABH Brow Powder- Caramel
  MAC Heaux Lipstick (v2.0)

  That's really not many products for me....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> "Know what I mean".
> 
> The ones you have, did you get the 8-pan ready made palettes or did you just get singles and put them together?


  Both. I have the pre-made 12-palette (the metal one; now I think they have pre-made palettes in the traditional black Ben Nye cases) and I got the rest of the shades that don't come in the 12-palette individually.


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Both. I have the pre-made 12-palette (the metal one; now I think they have pre-made palettes in the traditional black Ben Nye cases) and I got the rest of the shades that don't come in the 12-palette individually.


  These are stunning!!
  Edit: Do you own or have you tried any of the Mehron shadows/pigments. Theirs and Graftobians were the others I was looking at.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> These are stunning!!
> Edit: Do you own or have you tried any of the Mehron shadows/pigments. Theirs and Graftobians were the others I was looking at.


  I have not! Now off I go to create new lemmings...


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I have not! Now off I go to create new lemmings...


  Oops lol.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've been sitting out the last couple of days with stomach flu.
> 
> I finally felt like putting on some makeup today, but I'm not on-theme. I'm more "nude on nude" right now.
> 
> ...


  Get better soon!

  I'd be interested in your opinions about the MUR Highlighter. I'm a bit iffy on the MUR products, but the baked highlighters seem lovely. Is Peach Lights really peachy? All swatch pics on the internet confuse me!


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'd be interested in your opinions about the MUR Highlighter. I'm a bit iffy on the MUR products, but the baked highlighters seem lovely. Is Peach Lights really peachy? All swatch pics on the internet confuse me!


  You're welcome!

  Yes, please! That's one of my favourite shows!! I need to visit the Dr. Who Experience in Cardiff, Wales next time I'm in the UK!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Yes, please! That's one of my favourite shows!! I need to visit the Dr. Who Experience in Cardiff, Wales next time I'm in the UK!


  That's so cool! I'm always happy to find other Whovians! I'd love MAC to do a Dr. Who collection!

  I gave hubby a dvd set of the last season for his birthday - among other things (we share the same birthday date) - to tide us over until the next season. So looking forward to that!


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> That's so cool! I'm always happy to find other Whovians! I'd love MAC to do a Dr. Who collection!
> 
> I gave hubby a dvd set of the last season for his birthday - among other things (we share the same birthday date) - to tide us over until the next season. So looking forward to that!


  Yes!! A MAC Whovian collection would be so awesome with Tardis blue lipstick bullets and mascara tubes like the sonic screwdriver. I may be dreaming too much though lol!

  That is so cute that you guys have the same birthdate!! Aww. I'm now catching up on the last season!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes!! A MAC Whovian collection would be so awesome with Tardis blue lipstick bullets and mascara tubes like the sonic screwdriver. I may be dreaming too much though lol!
> 
> That is so cute that you guys have the same birthdate!! Aww. I'm now catching up on the last season!


  You've no idea how many indie nailpolishes I've bought because they've Dr. Who related names! I want a lipstick called Hello Sweetie (doesn't have to be hallucinogetic like River's, though).

  It's very convenient to share a birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Usually we go away for a mini vacation - that's my fave way to spent a birthday. And we definitely have to go to Cardiff too some day, especially as we started to watch Dr. Who only because of Torchwood!


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> You've no idea how many indie nailpolishes I've bought because they've Dr. Who related names! I want a lipstick called Hello Sweetie (doesn't have to be hallucinogetic like River's, though).
> 
> It's very convenient to share a birthday!
> 
> ...


  I love Torchwood too! I can't remember if I watched Dr. Who first or if I watched Torchwood first lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love Torchwood too! I can't remember if I watched Dr. Who first or if I watched Torchwood first lol.


  That Jack Harkness lol


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'd be interested in your opinions about the MUR Highlighter. I'm a bit iffy on the MUR products, but the baked highlighters seem lovely. Is Peach Lights really peachy? All swatch pics on the internet confuse me!


 
  Thanks!  I had to go back to work today so it was time to suck it up.

  I love the MUR products that I've been playing with. Peach Lights pulls pink on me, but my strong undertones do that with most items. It's got a lovely iridescence to it, and is quite subtle.


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That Jack Harkness lol


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> :cheer:


  ;-)


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't mind me breaking up the conversation to post a look...

  I went for the sky and sun and clouds and flowers.


Eyes: (Sunshine Illumination & puffy white clouds)
  Eyeshadows: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to browbone), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (crease), *NARS x Christopher Kane Parallel Universe Duo (left shade)- lids (gleam of the sun), Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #01 Pearl White (inner highlight- white puffy clouds)*
  Eyeliners: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof 88 Noir Intense (upper tightline), Urban Decay Perversion (upper lashline), Chanel Le Crayon Kohl Clair (lower tightline), Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof 916 Perle de Lune (lower lashine)
  MAC False Lashes Extreme Black Mascara

Face:  (More gleaming sun)
  Blush: *Makeup Revolution Bronzer Palette #1*
  Highlighter: *Makeup Revolution Vivid Baked Highlighter- Peach Lights*

Lips: (wildflowers)
  Lipliner: Charlotte Tilbury Lip Cheat- Pink Venus
Lipstick: *Givenchy Le Rouge 202 Rose Dressing*


Fragrance:
  Combo of Elizabeth & James White & Black (*peony and sandalwood*)

Mani/Pedi:
  Mani: *Nails Inc Gel Effect Covent Garden Place (wildflowers)*
  Pedi: *Nails Inc Gel Effect Regents Place (blue sky), accent with L'Oreal 733 Garden Bouquet on big toe (wildflowers)*

Outfit:
  Skirt: bright yellow skirt (sun or sunflowers)

Base:
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites Primer, NARS Pro Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base
  Concealers: NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Foundation: Givenchy Photo Perfection Foundation
  Powder: MAC Studio Fix Powder
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer #00 Nude
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre

  Carry on with the conversations I interrupted.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was so lazy today but I'm obsessed with my lips today.  I had to run errands so I did the old default neutral eye look, BUT I satisfied my goal to use a new product.
> I did that by constructing my eye look with my new Chanel Les 5 Ombres *Entrelacs Palette.   *My lips were the star of the show, inspired by the gorgeous orange coral
> flowers in Katred's meadow pics.  I wore Guerlain Geneva lipstick---orange coral topped with Dior Addict *Fluid-stick Pandore* (Bright Coral)754.  It was bright love!!!!
> I'm obsessed---at least for today!!!


  ohhh I kinda want this combo now. 

  I've been sick (flu then bronchitis) so I had a couple of looks thrown in there, but my ideas for metals did NOT work out very well.  I shouldn't hve been trying to go out.  I thought I was dealing with a sinus infection coming, not what I ended up with. LOL  
  I have to go back to work tomorrow.  I'll see what I can come up with.  These themes are definitely going to make me stretch the imagination...  


  Anneri, I love the new glasses.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> How do you like the miracle cushion?  What is the finish?
> 
> thanks for recommending sun power.  Loved it, now I hope I don't break out.   Your camper is a trip. LOL
> *ohhh I kinda want this combo now. *
> ...


  I think it would look pretty on you!  It's very summery!   I'm glad you're starting to feel better!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> How do you like the miracle cushion?  What is the finish?


 
  I really like it.  I was making it my summer foundation until I picked up the Tom Ford.  When I got the Lancome, I was thinking maybe I didn't have to replenish my Maestro foundation as it is almost gone and I mostly like the Maestro for summer use.  Why do so many makeup companies launch foundations in the summer when you are bound to be darker?

  Anyway, it is a sheer to medium coverage.  It looks dewy at first but then takes on a satin finish.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 7, 2015)

Stayed in yesterday and didn't feel like making up.  I went out to run a few errands today so. . . I did mostly purple look - so purple flowers.  I didn't really use any other country meadow shades.  I guess the pink lips count and the glittery shadows could represent the glistening sun.

  Face
  Oh I forgot bronzer again !!  Ugh!
  Tatcha spray
  Tom Ford peach glow primer
  Tom Ford powder foundation in Warm Almond
  Sephora gel concealer in toffee and creme caramel

  Brows
  Anastasia brow wiz in brunette

  Eyes
  Fergie eyeshadow primer
*Nars Parallel Universe eyeshadow duo -shimmering purple on lies and lighter color in inner corner and as brow highlight*
  Nars Demon Lover eyeshadow duo -matte dark purple shade in crease and outer corners
  Mac Uninterrupted as transition shade
  Tom Ford eyeliner pen duo on upper lash line
  Chanel Orchidee eyeliner on waterline and lower lash line (purple)

  Cheeks
*Nars Blame It On Nars Cheek palette New Attitude blush*
  Tom Ford Illuminating Duo top color to highlight cheek area

  Lips
  Nars Hot Voodoo lipstick (pinky coppery color)
  Nars Meszmer lip gloss (pink)


  First time using Nars Parallel Universe Duo and Cheek palette.  I don't know why I took so long to use the Parallel Universe.  There are so many colors reflected in this.  More than I realized.  Love it!  I think adding the Demon Lover to the crease made it more smoky than I meant but it still came out nice.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a lot of mixed emotions about posting these, but at this point.... why not.

*Friday-going for a floral feel:*

Eyes:
  Eyeshadow: *MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (crease), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Grand Galaxy (lid)*, Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- #02 Trench (to browbone)
  Eyeliners: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Noir Absolute, Urban Decay Perversion
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black
  Brows- Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre

Cheeks/Face:
  Blush: Makeup Revolution Bronzed Palette- Upper left
  Highlighter: *Makeup Revolution Vivid Baked Highlighter- Peach Lights*
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude
  Finishing: *Guerlain Meteorites Perles du Paradis*

Lips:
  Lipliner: *Shiseido Smoothing Lip Pencil PK304*
  Lipstick: *Hourglass Femme Rouge Lipstick- Ballet*
  Lipgloss: *Hourglass Extreme Sheen Lipgloss- Ballet*

Base: 
  Primers: Shiseido Primer, NARS Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Primer (eyes)
  Concealers: NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation
  Powder: MAC Studio Fix


  I learned that the MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow and NARS primer are a heinous combo.

  Today (Saturday) I went for the earthy side of country meadow.

Eyes:
  Eyeshadow: *Giorgio Armani Organica Palette (crease/lids)*, Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- #02 Trench (to browbone)
  Eyeliners: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Noir Absolute, Urban Decay Perversion
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black
  Brows- Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro- #04 Ambre

Cheeks/Face:
  Blush: *Makeup Revolution Bronzed Palette- Upper left*
  Highlighter: *MAC Mineralized Skinflash- Soft and Gentle*
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude

Lips:
  Lipliner: Lancome Le Lipstick- Clair
  Lipstick:* MAC Amplified Lipstick- Heaux *(dangit, I like it but I hate the drama about it)

Base: 
  Primers: Laura Mercier Foundation Primer, Smashbox 24 Hour Eyeshadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Foundation: One of the Laura Mercier newer formulas (SA didn't label and I can't recall if I grabbed oil free or not) - Rose Ashes
  Powder: MAC Studio Fix


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

What happened with the Nars primer and ED shadow?


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I have a lot of mixed emotions about posting these, but at this point.... why not.
> 
> *Friday-going for a floral feel:*
> 
> ...


  Why would you feel odd about posting these? They sound amazing! as there drama surrounding Heaux? I somehow missed that entirely.

  I have to say that I've been having some fun with this theme. I've bene trying to choose one or two photos each day and using the colours. Of course, with the painters and the chaos, I've been a couple of days makeup-less, but the looks I've tried have been either pleasing or instructive. Here's a quick rundown...

*Constant across all days:*
  Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc"
  Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer "Vanilla"
  Mac Paint Pot "Painterly" (as a shadow base)
  Essie "Sew Psyched" (deep sage green) + OPI "My Gecko Does Tricks" (shimmery lime green) on nails

*Tuesday*

  Eyes:
  RBR e/s "Lilac Reef Currasow"
  RBR e/s "Trumpeter Koel"
  Inglot e/s "351"
  Tarina Tarantino e/l "Cute Robot"
  Dior New Look Mascara

  Cheeks/ Face:
  Clinique Pansy Pop blush

  Lips:
  Guerlain Rouge Automatique l/s "Cherry Blossom"

  There were MASSIVE amounts of dust in the place that day and so my eyes were in rough shape. Probably should've just avoided makeup. However, bunched-up eyes aside, this looked pretty good for the first part of the day. By the end of the day my eyes and nose were irritated and red, which was less than pretty.

*Wednesday*

  Eyes:
  Nars e/s duo "Paramaribo"
  Mac e/s "Manila Paper"
  Tarina Tarantino e/l "Sparkling Ammunition"
  Dior New Look Mascara

  Cheeks:
  Mac Blush Ombre "Ripe Peach"
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Diffused Light"

  Lips:
  Dior Lip & Cheek Glow
  Chanel Rouge Coco Shine "Bohème"

*Thursday*

  Eyes:
  Mac e/s "Bright Sunshine"
  RBR e/s "Whispering Ibis"
  Armani Eyes to Kill e/s "Gold Hercule"
  RBR e/s "Papyrus Canary"
  Urban Decay 24/7 e/l "Invasion"
  Dior New Look Mascara

  Cheeks:
  RBR liquid bronzer "As If It Were Summer Still"
  Nars blush "Torrid"
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Luminous Light"

  Lips:
  RBR Succulence of Dew l/s "Relish of Heaven"

  The combination of blush/ bronzer/ highlighter was my favourite thing I've come up with in quite a while. Looked really nice. Unfortunately, everything fades really quickly on my cheeks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Saturday*

  Eyes:
  Nars e/s trio "High Society"
  RBR e/s "Papyrus Canary"
  RBR e/s "Unforgettable Oriole"
  Urban Decay 24/7 e/l "Zero"
  Dior New Look Mascara

  Cheeks:
  RBR blush "Gracilis"
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Luminous Light"
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Diffused Light"

  Lips:
  Mac lustre l/s "Radicchio"

  This one looked great at first, but not as nice as it faded. I really need to use a proper finishing powder and/ or spray to set everything in place, particularly on days when I'm out in the sun.

  I'm definitely going to do one more tomorrow, because I have a couple of photos I can use for inspiration. Already looking forward to the tropics!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> What happened with the Nars primer and ED shadow?


  Faded super quickly. I packed on the ED shadow really well, and it was just... gone in a few hours. I'm used to working with the formula almost all the time (I use ED Lorelei in my crease with most neutral looks and haven't had problems), but the Grand Galaxy was a dud with NARS. I don't remember my other ED shadow doing that, so I'll have to try pairing GG with Smashbox next time. For science and all... since I _need_ pretty purples to work.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 8, 2015)

katred said:


> *Saturday*
> 
> 
> Cheeks:
> ...


 
  OK, stupid question from me... but how do you use 2 Ambient Lighting powders in combination?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Why would you feel odd about posting these? They sound amazing! as there drama surrounding Heaux? I somehow missed that entirely.  I have to say that I've been having some fun with this theme. I've bene trying to choose one or two photos each day and using the colours. Of course, with the painters and the chaos, I've been a couple of days makeup-less, but the looks I've tried have been either pleasing or instructive. Here's a quick rundown...  *Constant across all days:* Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc" Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer "Vanilla" Mac Paint Pot "Painterly" (as a shadow base) Essie "Sew Psyched" (deep sage green) + OPI "My Gecko Does Tricks" (shimmery lime green) on nails  *Tuesday*  Eyes: RBR e/s "Lilac Reef Currasow" RBR e/s "Trumpeter Koel" Inglot e/s "351" Tarina Tarantino e/l "Cute Robot" Dior New Look Mascara  Cheeks/ Face: Clinique Pansy Pop blush  Lips: Guerlain Rouge Automatique l/s "Cherry Blossom"  There were MASSIVE amounts of dust in the place that day and so my eyes were in rough shape. Probably should've just avoided makeup. However, bunched-up eyes aside, this looked pretty good for the first part of the day. By the end of the day my eyes and nose were irritated and red, which was less than pretty.  *Wednesday*  Eyes: Nars e/s duo "Paramaribo" Mac e/s "Manila Paper" Tarina Tarantino e/l "Sparkling Ammunition" Dior New Look Mascara  Cheeks: Mac Blush Ombre "Ripe Peach" Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Diffused Light"  Lips: Dior Lip & Cheek Glow Chanel Rouge Coco Shine "Bohème"  *Thursday*  Eyes: Mac e/s "Bright Sunshine" RBR e/s "Whispering Ibis" Armani Eyes to Kill e/s "Gold Hercule" RBR e/s "Papyrus Canary" Urban Decay 24/7 e/l "Invasion" Dior New Look Mascara  Cheeks: RBR liquid bronzer "As If It Were Summer Still" Nars blush "Torrid" Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Luminous Light"  Lips: RBR Succulence of Dew l/s "Relish of Heaven"  The combination of blush/ bronzer/ highlighter was my favourite thing I've come up with in quite a while. Looked really nice. Unfortunately, everything fades really quickly on my cheeks...  *Saturday*  Eyes: Nars e/s trio "High Society" RBR e/s "Papyrus Canary" RBR e/s "Unforgettable Oriole" Urban Decay 24/7 e/l "Zero" Dior New Look Mascara  Cheeks: RBR blush "Gracilis" Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Luminous Light" Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Diffused Light"  Lips: Mac lustre l/s "Radicchio"  This one looked great at first, but not as nice as it faded. I really need to use a proper finishing powder and/ or spray to set everything in place, particularly on days when I'm out in the sun.  I'm definitely going to do one more tomorrow, because I have a couple of photos I can use for inspiration. Already looking forward to the tropics!


    Ripe Peach and Boheme must have looked lovely together.  Do you have a lot of Rouge Bunny Rouge products?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Why would you feel odd about posting these? They sound amazing! as there drama surrounding Heaux? I somehow missed that entirely.
> 
> I have to say that I've been having some fun with this theme. I've bene trying to choose one or two photos each day and using the colours. Of course, with the painters and the chaos, I've been a couple of days makeup-less, but the looks I've tried have been either pleasing or instructive. Here's a quick rundown...
> 
> ...


  Ooh I had to look up that Nars duo.  Gorgeous.  Sorry I missed that one.  I had OPI My Gecko on my list for this week but it didn't happen.  I think it'll still work for next week.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 9, 2015)

I sat out the last day of Country Meadow week since I wasn't feeling well and didn't feel like putting on makeup. I did, however, manage to prep my nails and toes for next week. Currently narrowing down the pile of about 75-100 colors I initially pulled to a rational amount to use this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I sat out the last day of Country Meadow week since I wasn't feeling well and didn't feel like putting on makeup. I did, however, manage to prep my nails and toes for next week. Currently narrowing down the pile of about 75-100 colors I initially pulled to a rational amount to use this week.


    I hope you feel better soon Starletta.  I had a no-makeup day yesterday and today settled for a silvery smokey eye
   and bright lip.  I wore for the first time ever my Tom Ford Electric Pink lipstick---pure love!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

Just a reminder of our next challenge:

 *  Tropical Week                  Monday August 10 --- Sunday August 16*
*                                             Photo inspiration can be found here in the thread.   Have fun!!!!!!*


----------



## Shars (Aug 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Just a reminder of our next challenge:
> 
> *  Tropical Week                  Monday August 10 --- Sunday August 16*
> *                                             Photo inspiration can be found here in the thread.   Have fun!!!!!!*


  I may or may not have started today lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> I may or may not have started today lol.






It's all good Shars.


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I had to look up that Nars duo.  Gorgeous.  Sorry I missed that one.  I had OPI My Gecko on my list for this week but it didn't happen.  I think it'll still work for next week.


  I think it's permanent. I've heard it's very similar to Star Sailor, which I don't have. Interesting greenish gold/ bronze combo.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2015)

katred said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be pushy there. I thought you meant you hadn't posted because you hadn't liked the looks and wanted to let you know I thought they sounded great.
> 
> And it's not a stupid question at all about the ALPs. I used Luminous Light as a highlighter on my cheeks, because I wanted something warmer and with a higher sheen. I used Diffused Light above my brows, down my nose and just above and below my lips because it's brighter/ lighter, but also mostly matte, so it doesn't add shine.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks, @katred


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 10, 2015)

I nailed Hot Tropics Day 1... look to be posted once the Sephora stalking insanity is over.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 10, 2015)

Just dropping in to share this blogpost about makeup techniques for hooded eyes - I know some of you have also hooded lids, so it may be of interest!

http://phyrra.net/2015/08/celebrity-inspired-hooded-eye-makeup-tips.html


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hot Tropics Day 1 FOTD (Otherwise Known as The Day of Epic Fail):

  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites & Smashbox 24/7 Eyeshadow Primer (it's killing it lately compared to NARS!)
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Foundation Stick- Alabaster
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Powder: MAC Studio Fix NW15 (I miss my Les Beiges but found this pristine power and need to use some of it first!)
  Bronzer: *Tom Ford Gold Dust*
  Blush: my own rosy cheeks, dusted with *Makeup Revolution Bronzed Palette- upper left (shimmer)* to mimic sun/heat-kissed glow
  Highlighter: Tom Ford Moodlight Duo (upper)
  Setting: Laura Mercier Translucent Setting Powder
  Extra: *Guerlain Meteorites Perles d'Azur*
  Brows: Mixture of Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown/ Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench to browbone (_holy s-balls, I FINISHED THE DANG THING!_), *Burberry Wet & Dry Eyeshadow- 001 Gold Pearl (inner highlight)*, *NARS St-Paul-De-Vence Duo (lighter-lid, darker- crease)*, topped with *Tom Ford Moodlight- darker shade in center of lid*
  Eyeliners: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Noir Intense (upper tightline), Chanel Le Crayon Kohl- Clair (lower tightlight), Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Perle de Lune (lower lashline), *Marc Jacobs Highliner-Top Sea-cret (upper lashline)*
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black
  Lipliner: *NARS Velvet Lipliner- Costa Smeralda*
  Lipstick: *MAC x Giambattista Valli- Tats*
  Mani: *Chanel Le Vernis- Island*
  Pedi: *Essie She's Pampered *(turns out this is a winter color, but it's a red jelly and felt tropical to me)
  Perfume: *Tom Ford Mandarino d'Amalfi*

  I should've nailed it since I had time repeatedly hitting refresh. Tomorrow I might be more subdued.


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry to all who tried to get the rewards that were promised today. I'm tremendously displeased with Sephora in general because of the awkward transition to their new Canadian warehouse, and I figured this would just mean more aggravation. (Actually, looking at the web site, I don't even think they bothered to run the promotion here.)

  I felt awful this morning, which dampened my enthusiasm for the tropics somewhat, but I still gave it a go. I'm annoyed with myself for going green + bright lip, because it's not significantly different than one of the meadows looks I did, but it's _kinda_ tropical. In a way. I need to do more corals.

  Face:
  Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc"
  Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer "Vanilla"
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Radiant Light"
  Chanel Poudre Signé
  Mac Highlight Powder "Marine Life" (who the hell thought this was a highlight? It's clearly a blush and a fairly bold one on my fair skin)
  Inglot Matte e/s "351" (I had serious shine problems today, so I dusted this lightly on my brow, nose and under my eyes. Worked surprising well and not cakey at all.)

  Eyes:
  Dior e/s palette "Blue Lagoon" (light yellow green and light blue shades)
  Armani e/s palette "Medusa" (apple green shade)
  Inglot Matte e/s "351"
  Urban Decay 24/7 e/l "Demolition"
  Dior New Look Mascara

  Lips:
  Mac l/g "Just Add Colour" (Amazing bold red pink. Another one I can't believe that they never repromoted. Here's a swatch from the launch in 2010: http://karlasugar.net/2010/03/mac-prep-for-colour/)

  I feel nicely tropical, but I picked up a bit of sun on the weekend and the result of that is that EVERYTHING HAS GONE ORANGE. I think it's that the slight tan is emphasizing the mismatch of Mont Blanc against my skin tone. I would've been better off picking up Gobi.

@starletta8 - I like your idea of using St. Paul de Vence!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2015)

katred said:


> Sorry to all who tried to get the rewards that were promised today. I'm tremendously displeased with Sephora in general because of the awkward transition to their new Canadian warehouse, and I figured this would just mean more aggravation. (Actually, looking at the web site, I don't even think they bothered to run the promotion here.)  I felt awful this morning, which dampened my enthusiasm for the tropics somewhat, but I still gave it a go. I'm annoyed with myself for going green + bright lip, because it's not significantly different than one of the meadows looks I did, but it's _kinda_ tropical. In a way. I need to do more corals.  Face: Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation "Mont Blanc" Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer "Vanilla" Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder "Radiant Light" Chanel Poudre Signé Mac Highlight Powder "Marine Life" (who the hell thought this was a highlight? It's clearly a blush and a fairly bold one on my fair skin) Inglot Matte e/s "351" (I had serious shine problems today, so I dusted this lightly on my brow, nose and under my eyes. Worked surprising well and not cakey at all.)  Eyes: Dior e/s palette "Blue Lagoon" (light yellow green and light blue shades) Armani e/s palette "Medusa" (apple green shade) Inglot Matte e/s "351" Urban Decay 24/7 e/l "Demolition" Dior New Look Mascara  Lips: Mac l/g "Just Add Colour" (Amazing bold red pink. Another one I can't believe that they never repromoted. Here's a swatch from the launch in 2010: http://karlasugar.net/2010/03/mac-prep-for-colour/)  I feel nicely tropical, but I picked up a bit of sun on the weekend and the result of that is that EVERYTHING HAS GONE ORANGE. I think it's that the slight tan is emphasizing the mismatch of Mont Blanc against my skin tone. I would've been better off picking up Gobi.  @starletta8  - I like your idea of using St. Paul de Vence!


   I love the Blue Lagoon quint. Nice look!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 10, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
  I feel nicely tropical, but I picked up a bit of sun on the weekend and the result of that is that EVERYTHING HAS GONE ORANGE. I think it's that the slight tan is emphasizing the mismatch of Mont Blanc against my skin tone. I would've been better off picking up Gobi.

@starletta8 - I like your idea of using St. Paul de Vence!




  Interesting... I've never had a problem with things going orange! (Then again, I did just get yelled at by the doctor for having essentially 0 Vitamin D in my bloodstream. Oops.)

  @katred- Thanks, I _had to have it_ this spring and haven't used it much. I decided that I'd make it work for tropics week!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 11, 2015)

katred said:


> Sorry to all who tried to get the rewards that were promised today. I'm tremendously displeased with Sephora in general because of the awkward transition to their new Canadian warehouse, and I figured this would just mean more aggravation. (Actually, looking at the web site, I don't even think they bothered to run the promotion here.)
> 
> I felt awful this morning, which dampened my enthusiasm for the tropics somewhat, but I still gave it a go. I'm annoyed with myself for going green + bright lip, because it's not significantly different than one of the meadows looks I did, but it's _kinda_ tropical. In a way. I need to do more corals.
> 
> ...


  Marine Life!  Blast from the past!  Love it!


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2015)

Day 2 of Tropics week definitely looked more tropical on me. It's funny, because it was grey and rainy, so pretty much the opposite of what I had in mind, which was a beautiful beach in the south seas. The eyes were very much a "sea and sand" sort of thing. I still feel like I'm running a little orange, which I hope passes soon.

  Face:
  Nars ADLW Foundation "Mont Blanc"
  Nars RC Concealer "Vanilla"
  Yves St. Laurent Saharienne Powder Blur Skin Perfector "01 Abricot"
  Guerlain Jolie Teint 00 "Blonde Clair" (focused on the coral part)
  Guerlain Highlighting Powder "Parure de Nuit"

  Eyes:
  Mac Paint Pot "Painterly"
  Mac e/s "Blue Calm"
  Mac e/ s "Manila Paper"
  Mac e/s "Flip"
  Mac e/s "Dazzlelight"
  YSL Faux Cils e/l "Sea Black"
  Dior New Look Mascara

  Lips:
  Rouge Dior l/s "Rose Chic"

  Here's a quick peek.





  Apparently, it's supposed to be fairly grey and rainy for a lot of this week, so I might end up doing the tropics during monsoon season to fit in...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been wanting to use my old Chanel stylos for a while now.  Mixing the colors and everything.  I couldn't remember the combination I used to do but I found and old card for a look from Collection L'ete Papillon de Chanel.  The card calls it Electric Eyes.  It kind of looks like the picture but the model is clearly wearing a turquoise liner on the top lash line but this look had no mention of it.  I was kind of in a rush today so I didn't do the blue liner or colored mascara or nail polish with it (Azure) was recommended.

  Face 
  Tom Ford Peach Glow primer
  Tom Ford Warm Almond Powder foundation
  Chanel Mariniere 2 bronzer
  Mac concealer NC 45
  Nars Mountain Loose Powder

  Brows
  Gucci brow pencil and Anastasia brow wiz

  Eyes
  Sephora gel concealer in toffee and caramel
  Fergie eyeshadow primer
  Chanel Moon River Stylo Eyeshadow in inner corner
  Chanel Jade Shore Stylo Eyeshadow on lid
  Chanel Pink Lagoon Stylo Eyeshadow on lower lashline
  Tom Ford duo eyeliner pen on upper lashline
  UD Perversion to tightline
  Chanel Le Volume Mascara in Noir

  Cheeks
  Chanel Jardin de Chanel  blush
  Nars Reckless highlighter

  Lips
  Nars Mezmer gloss

  Perfume
  Lush Calacas - sweet orange, neroli and lime


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2015)

I was looking for inspirational photos and I found this. Ok, it's not inspiration, but I thought it was kind of adorable and I get as excited as that guy in the back about food I like...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Just dropping in to share this blogpost about makeup techniques for hooded eyes - I know some of you have also hooded lids, so it may be of interest!
> 
> http://phyrra.net/2015/08/celebrity-inspired-hooded-eye-makeup-tips.html


   Thank you Anneri!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

katred said:


> Sorry to all who tried to get the rewards that were promised today. I'm tremendously displeased with Sephora in general because of the awkward transition to their new Canadian warehouse, and I figured this would just mean more aggravation. (Actually, looking at the web site, I don't even think they bothered to run the promotion here.)
> 
> I felt awful this morning, which dampened my enthusiasm for the tropics somewhat, but I still gave it a go. I'm annoyed with myself for going green + bright lip, because it's not significantly different than one of the meadows looks I did, but it's _kinda_ tropical. In a way. I need to do more corals.
> 
> ...


 I hope you're feeling better Hatred.  I think green is appropriate for all of our new themes.   Your look totally sounds on theme.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been wanting to use my old Chanel stylos for a while now.  Mixing the colors and everything.  I couldn't remember the combination I used to do but I found and old card for a look from Collection L'ete Papillon de Chanel.  The card calls it Electric Eyes.  It kind of looks like the picture but the model is clearly wearing a turquoise liner on the top lash line but this look had no mention of it.  I was kind of in a rush today so I didn't do the blue liner or colored mascara or nail polish with it (Azure) was recommended.
> 
> Face
> Tom Ford Peach Glow primer
> ...


   This cracked me up.  I would also b that little guy in the back while enjoying some of my favorite foods


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

When I think of the tropics I tend to think BLUE, so blue has been the cornerstone of my makeup looks yesterday and today.  Yesterday I used my Chanel eyeshadow quad Tissé Jazz.
Monday I went shades of pink, using my Tom Ford Eye & Cheek palette, Pink Glow.  


*Wednesday*
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Dior Designer 5 Colour Palette, *Navy 208*
  Beige Powder Base to entire eye
     Blue based lavender to lid 
 Navy to crease and lower lash line   
Navy Eyeliner to lid
     Shimmery Pale blue based lavender to highlight brow
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Estée Lauder *Double Wear* * Liquid Foundatio*n mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Charlotte Tilbury *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*, shade portion only, as base for CTFSB & G - MD
Laura Mercier Face Illuminator Powder, *Indiscretion *to facial high planes
Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark *as a bronzer/contour
No blush today

NARS Light Reflecting* Loose *Setting Powder, *Crystal *to set foundation
 Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural *03 to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Tom Ford *Rose Soleil* (Warm Pink)

*NAILS:*
Nails INC  Downtown (Hot Pink gel)


----------



## Anneri (Aug 13, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been wanting to use my old Chanel stylos for a while now.  Mixing the colors and everything.  I couldn't remember the combination I used to do but I found and old card for a look from Collection L'ete Papillon de Chanel.  The card calls it Electric Eyes.  It kind of looks like the picture but the model is clearly wearing a turquoise liner on the top lash line but this look had no mention of it.  I was kind of in a rush today so I didn't do the blue liner or colored mascara or nail polish with it (Azure) was recommended.
> 
> Face
> Tom Ford Peach Glow primer
> ...


  Love that!


  I did the first proper tropical look today. My week was completely insane and we reached the 100s (F) again today, so yeah, wasn't really in the mood for more than the most basic of looks.
  Plus I had a bad reaction to a Shiseido sunscreen I used over the weekend - the worst breakout in years. I looked awful.

  So, I did something blue today - it became a rather moody blue, but I like it.

  Face:
  Skinceuticals Mineral SPF50
  MAC Mineralize Loose
  BareMinerals Concealer (for breakouts)
  Bourjois Concealer (undereyes)
  MAC Ring of Saturn MB

  Eyes:
  Chanel Jade Shore (lid)
  Mac Suave Intentions (outer corner into crease)
  Vex (inner corner)
  L'Oreal Infallible in Sultry Smoke (transition shade)
  Blanc Type (under browbone)
  Typographic (outer v)

  Essence brow gel
  L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara

  Lips: right now only Flurry of Fun l/g which compliments the blue on the eyes, but I'll go out later and want to layer it over a coral or something like that. Haven't decided yet!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 14, 2015)

Sooooo, I was rooting through my e/s drawer this morning and saw Nars Kauai there. I immediately chose it for today's tropical look - not because of the colour scheme but because of the name.

  FACE: Skinceuticals Mineral SPF50
  MAC Mineralize Loose
  BareMinerals Concealer (for breakouts)
  Bourjois Concealer (undereyes)
  MAC Modest MB

  EYES:
  UDPP
  Nars Kauai silvery gold all over lid
  Nars Kauai purple into crease and blended upwards
  MAC Typographic (outer v)
  MAC Blanc Type (inner corners and under browbone)
  MAC Quarry (transition)
  Essence brow gel
  Catrice mascara

  Lips:
  Burberry Coral Glow lipgloss


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 14, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Sooooo, I was rooting through my e/s drawer this morning and saw Nars Kauai there. *I immediately chose it for today's tropical look - not because of the colour scheme but because of the name.*
> 
> FACE: Skinceuticals Mineral SPF50
> MAC Mineralize Loose
> ...


  Good idea.  I was short on time the other day and didn't have time for a well thought out tropical look.  I did wear Colourpop Summer Lovin eyeshadow which makes me think of the beach for some reason so I was stretching it.


----------



## Shars (Aug 14, 2015)

I had such a fail week with this theme and I was so excited about it. I've been really busy and short on sleep so haven't had enough time in the mornings to do my makeup. Only thing tropical I got to do was my nails and my makeup on Wednesday was tropical-ish lol. Hopefully I can still do something fun this weekend.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2015)

I stuck with the green idea today.  Think Greenery of the Rainforest or something.  Actually I think the eyeshadow I wore might have worked for next week's theme.


  Face

  Tatcha Luminous Spray
  Tom Ford Peach Glow primer
  Tom Ford Powder Foundation in Warm Almond
  Becca under eye brightener
  Becca Treacle and Toffee concealers
  Chanel Mariniere 02 bronzer


  Brows

  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Brunette with Gucci eye brow pencil

  Eyes

  Fergie primer
  Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill shadow in Gold Hercule 32 on the lid
  Giorgio Armani cream eyeshadow in Emeraude in outer v
  Mac Uninterrupted as transition color


  Cheeks

  Nars New Attitude Blush
  Nars Jubilation - peachy side as highlghter

  Lips

  Nars Nebulous gloss 

  Clothes pale green top and pants
  Coach mint clutch

  I'm trying to get ready for Pastel week but I don't think I really have any pastels.  I guess I'll just use what ever light colors I can find.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been absent again because I have barely worn any makeup in the past weeks. Yesterday I decided to do something outside my comfort zone: 

  Face:

  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78 + Revlon ColorStay 230 
  MAC Light Boost + YSL Touche Eclat 1
  Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20
  D&G Tan
  Guerlain Poudre de Soie
  MAC Cheeky bugger
  Laura Mercier Ritual
  MAC Fix +

  Eyes:
  UDPP
  Too Faced Semi-sweet Chocolate bar Peanut butter
  Tom Ford Pink glow - the dark es and the blush
  Too Faced Chocolate bar Cherry Cordial, Amaretto, Coconut Creme
  MAC Vanilla pigment
  Chanel Le volume

  Lips:
  YSL Rouge Volupte 1


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh I like this!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies :bouquet:  I've been absent again because I have barely worn any makeup in the past weeks. Yesterday I decided to do something outside my comfort zone:   Face:  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78 + Revlon ColorStay 230  MAC Light Boost + YSL Touche Eclat 1 Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20 D&G Tan Guerlain Poudre de Soie MAC Cheeky bugger Laura Mercier Ritual MAC Fix +  Eyes: UDPP Too Faced Semi-sweet Chocolate bar Peanut butter Tom Ford Pink glow - the dark es and the blush Too Faced Chocolate bar Cherry Cordial, Amaretto, Coconut Creme MAC Vanilla pigment Chanel Le volume  Lips: YSL Rouge Volupte 1


 That look is so pretty!! Love it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I stuck with the green idea today.  Think Greenery of the Rainforest or something.  Actually I think the eyeshadow I wore might have worked for next week's theme.
> 
> 
> Face
> ...


  LOVE the eye look and how you paired peach cheeks w/it.  I love that color combo!!!   Years ago I wore olive 
   green E/S w/peach/orange lipstick for the longest time.  It was like my uniform


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies :bouquet:  I've been absent again because I have barely worn any makeup in the past weeks. Yesterday I decided to do something outside my comfort zone:   Face:  D&G Perfect luminous liquid foundation 78 + Revlon ColorStay 230  MAC Light Boost + YSL Touche Eclat 1 Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre 20 D&G Tan Guerlain Poudre de Soie MAC Cheeky bugger Laura Mercier Ritual MAC Fix +  Eyes: UDPP Too Faced Semi-sweet Chocolate bar Peanut butter Tom Ford Pink glow - the dark es and the blush Too Faced Chocolate bar Cherry Cordial, Amaretto, Coconut Creme MAC Vanilla pigment Chanel Le volume  Lips: YSL Rouge Volupte 1


  Oh, that's lovely


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Really pretty.  You nailed the theme!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 16, 2015)

I've been less than good about posting this week, LOL! I pulled out the products I used all week though. I took a less obvious route most days and thought about what makeup I might do in the tropics- lots of natural, bronzed flush.

The Common Base (used Tuesday-Saturday):
  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites & Smashbox 24 Hr Eyeshadow Primer
  Concealers: NARS & NARS Creamy
  Foundation: Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation
  Powder: MAC Studio Fix NW15
  Blush: *Makeup Revolution Bronzed Palette, upper left *(yes, bronzer as blush. Very tropical!)
  Bronzer: *Tom Ford Gold Dust*
  Highlighter: Tom Ford Moodlight
  Finishing Powdrer: Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Light
  Setting Powder: Laura Mercier Traceless Setting Powder
  Brows:Combo of Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown & Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to browbone)
  Eyeliner: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof 88 Noir Intense (upper tightline)
  Mascara: MAC False Lashes Extreme Black
  Perfume: *Tom Ford Mandarino d'Amalfi*

Tuesday:
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Wet n Dry Glow- 001 Gold Pearl (inner), 002 Shell (lid), MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (crease)
Eyeliner: *Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes #52L- upper lashline*, Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- 916 Perle de Lune (lower lashline)
  Lipliner: NARS Velvet Lipliner- Anse Soleil
  Lipstick:Lancome L'Absolu Rouge- *246 Rose Comtesse*
  Mani: *Essie Sunday Funday*
  Pedi: *Essie She's Pampered*

Wednesday:
  Eyeshadow: NARS Extra Dimension Eyeshadow-* Pasiphae (lid), Telesto (crease)*
  Eyeliner: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Erable (lower lashline), Urban Decay Perversion (upper lashline)
  Lipliner: Lancome Le Lipstick- Clair
  Lipstick: *MAC Nippon*
  Mani: Essie Sunday Funday
  Pedi: Essie She's Pampered

Thursday:
  Eyeshadow: YSL Palette Bleus Luminere Palette- all over with upper left rose gold color on lid, Urban Decay Bust- crease
  Eyeliner:Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Erable upper lashline, lower lashline)
  Lipliner: Charlotte Tilbury Lip Cheat- Pink Venus
  Lipstick: *NARS Audacious- Kelly (morning), Tom Ford Tom Ford Paradiso (afternoon)*
  Mani: *Guerlain Blue Ocean*
  Pedi: *OPI Infinite Shine From Here to Eternity*

Friday:
  Eyeshadow: NARS Dual Intensity Eyeshadow- *Telesto *(all over lid, no crease color)
  Eyeliner: Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Erable upper lashline, lower lashline)
  Lipliner: Charlotte Tilbury Lip Cheat- Pink Venus
  Lipstick: *NARS Audacious- Juliette*
  Mani: *Guerlain Blue Ocean*
  Pedi: *OPI Infinite Shine From Here to Eternity*

Saturday:
  Eyeshadow: *YSL Palette Bleus Lumiere (yes, second time this week- different look). Rose Gold upper left- crease, blended down into teal (lower right) on lid. Used center navy as upper lid eyeliner*
  Lipliner: Charlotte Tilbury Lip Cheat- Pink Venus
  Lipstick: NARS Audacious- *Jane*
  Mani: *Guerlain Blue Ocean*
  Pedi: *OPI Infinite Shine From Here to Eternity*

Sunday's Minimalistic FOTD:
  I was running super late and it's in the upper 90s and humid. This works for tropical.
  Foundation:* Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Fluid #10*
  Powder: MAC Studio Fix NW15
  Concealers: NARS Concealer & Sephora Collection Gel Serum Concealer (for $14, I want to try this)
  Brows: Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Eyeshadow Primer: Smashbox 24/7 Eyeshadow Primer
  Eyeshadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to browbone), *Makeup Revolution Bronzed Palette (gold shimmer on upper row)- lids *
  Mascara: Hourglass Film Noir Mascara
  Blush: *Makeup Revolution Bronzed Palette, upper left*
  Lipstick: *MAC Pretty Boy*
  Mani: *Guerlain Blue Ocean*
  Pedi: *OPI Infinite Shine From Here to Eternity*


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Really pretty.  You nailed the theme!!!


  Thank you so much!!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll be interested to see what people do for pastels week, but I'm likely out due to the weather. I can't fathom pastels with heat indices well over 100 and humid.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'll be interested to see what people do for pastels week, but* I'm likely out due to the weather. I can't fathom pastels with heat indices well over 100 and humid.*


    .........but your hands and feet can.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paint your nails in pastel colors and you'll be on-theme.  I love wearing light/soft colored clothing in the heat too, because where I 
   am clothing is not optional---it's required.


 Pastels  Week                 Monday* August 17 *--- Sunday *August 23*


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you so much!!


    I was primarily on theme w/everything except my eye looks.  It just worked out that way somehow.  I wore blue eye shadow looks for three days and then neutrals on the 
   eyes with bright lips, nails and cheeks.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> .........but your hands and feet can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe Tuesday... Monday's all about red hot and attitude for some reason.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Maybe Tuesday... Monday's all about red hot and attitude for some reason.








..........undies count too!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ..........undies count too!


 






  No comment!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2015)

I completely fell off the challenge wagon. I didn't get in a single look for Hot Tropics but I am going to try hard to get some pastel looks going this week.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I had such a fail week with this theme and I was so excited about it. I've been really busy and short on sleep so haven't had enough time in the mornings to do my makeup. Only thing tropical I got to do was my nails and my makeup on Wednesday was tropical-ish lol. Hopefully I can still do something fun this weekend.


  Same same - And this was such a fun week. I'm sad that I missed it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> No comment!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Same same - And this was such a fun week. I'm sad that I missed it.


 We can repeat it some time in the future


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 17, 2015)

I need a ruling- would NARS Valhalla count as a pastel?


----------



## Anneri (Aug 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I need a ruling- would NARS Valhalla count as a pastel?


  I vote yes!


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't think I'll be on theme this week. It's crazy hot here and I can't picture myself wearing pastels. Actually, the only pastel shade I have atm (I'm not in the UK) is a baby pink paint pot. Today I'm wearing CT Jean and Chanel Mirage; CT Amber Haze on the lower lash line. I received the Dior Cosmopolite highligter today but I couldn't not wear MAC Double Definition with this eye look. I hope everyone has a more successful makeup week


----------



## Anneri (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm also a bit sad that I failed the tropical theme, I looked forward to that so much, but then it wasn't meant to be. Let's do it again at some point!
  Sadly, I won't be on theme as well this week - I'll br travelling home, as well to the European Championships in horse riding and then to a little beach get-away with hubby and will return in about a week.

  My last makeup look for the tropics theme was purple like my last - basically I build it around Chanel Campanule and added MAC Memorabilia on the eyes. It wasn't very tropical, but I added a neutral blush and highlighter and MAC's Courting Lilacs l/s and liked it a lot.

  Last week was a bit hectic as well (no settling down for us!) because apparently hubby will be transfaired to another branch of his company oversees so we had a lot to talk about. Still not completely sure if we'll want to go through with it. So it's all a bit in limbo. And my undies (@Medgal07) are not pastel either!!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 17, 2015)

Also, some Lisa Eldridge inspo for pastels:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfdyK1dzmuQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OAHNuE3Nw0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IctAlE5N8iw


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'm also a bit sad that I failed the tropical theme, I looked forward to that so much, but then it wasn't meant to be. Let's do it again at some point!
> Sadly, I won't be on theme as well this week - I'll br travelling home, as well to the European Championships in horse riding and then to a little beach get-away with hubby and will return in about a week.
> 
> My last makeup look for the tropics theme was purple like my last - basically I build it around Chanel Campanule and added MAC Memorabilia on the eyes. It wasn't very tropical, but I added a neutral blush and highlighter and MAC's Courting Lilacs l/s and liked it a lot.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I vote yes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't think I'll be on theme this week. It's crazy hot here and I can't picture myself wearing pastels. Actually, the only pastel shade I have atm (I'm not in the UK) is a baby pink paint pot. Today I'm wearing CT Jean and Chanel Mirage; CT Amber Haze on the lower lash line. I received the Dior Cosmopolite highligter today but I couldn't not wear MAC Double Definition with this eye look. I hope everyone has a more successful makeup week


    Nails & clothes count too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'm also a bit sad that I failed the tropical theme, I looked forward to that so much, but then it wasn't meant to be. Let's do it again at some point!
> Sadly, I won't be on theme as well this week - I'll br travelling home, as well to the European Championships in horse riding and then to a little beach get-away with hubby and will return in about a week.
> 
> My last makeup look for the tropics theme was purple like my last - basically I build it around Chanel Campanule and added MAC Memorabilia on the eyes. It wasn't very tropical, but I added a neutral blush and highlighter and MAC's Courting Lilacs l/s and liked it a lot.
> ...







Good luck to you and hubby in making that all important decision!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

A little *PASTEL* inspiration here:   pastel


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> A little *PASTEL* inspiration here:   pastel


  I applied what I thought was a light pastel green eyeshadow to my lid this morning but now I'm looking at my eyes, the colour has a heavy gold sheen to it. It looks more tropical than pastel now lol. I've got pastel olive green and blue green on my finger nails, a muted dusty, mauve-pink on the toes and Colourpop Bound lippie stix on the lips (a light rosy-pink - on me at least). The rest of my makeup is down played today as I was rushing so that's been the extent of my pastel thus far. Hopefully I can do some more exploring on the morrow!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I applied what I thought was a light pastel green eyeshadow to my lid this morning but now I'm looking at my eyes, the colour has a heavy gold sheen to it. It looks more tropical than pastel now lol. I've got pastel olive green and blue green on my finger nails, a muted dusty, mauve-pink on the toes and Colourpop Bound lippie stix on the lips (a light rosy-pink - on me at least). The rest of my makeup is down played today as I was rushing so that's been the extent of my pastel thus far. Hopefully I can do some more exploring on the morrow!


That's what happened with the green eyeshadow I put on Saturday.  It had more gold in it than I realized.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's my Pastel try for today

  Face
  Tatcha Luminous Spray
  Tom Ford Peach Glow Primer
  Tom Ford Powder Foundation in Warm Almond
  Sephora gel concealer in caramel and toffee

  Brows
  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Brunette
  Gucci Brow pencil

  Eyes
  Fergie eye shadow primer
  Mac Going Bananas eyeshadow on lid- This looks pastel yellow in the pan but doesn't really look yellow on me. It was still its box so I think I meant to return it but never did.
  Shu Uemura P Medium Brown 875 in crease (brown with gold flecks)
  Shu Uemura M Dark Brown 895 in outer v
  UD Perversion to tightline
  Kat Von D Hyde liquid liner on upper lash line
  Chanel Ardent on waterline and lower lash line  
  Chanel Noir Le Volume mascara
  Blush
  Nars New Attitude blush
  Nars Jubliation Peachy side as highlighter

  Lips
  Tom Ford Omar

  Nails
  OPI Infinite Shine Bee Mine Forever (pastel yellow)

  edited to add eyeliners and mascaras


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Also, some Lisa Eldridge inspo for pastels:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfdyK1dzmuQ
> 
> ...


   Thanks Anneri---I enjoyed the videos---I think there was one look that I would try---w/much modification!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I applied what I thought was a light pastel green eyeshadow to my lid this morning but now I'm looking at my eyes, the colour has a heavy gold sheen to it. It looks more tropical than pastel now lol*. I've got pastel olive green and blue green on my finger nails, a muted dusty, mauve-pink on the toes and Colourpop Bound lippie stix on the lips (a light rosy-pink - on me at least).* The rest of my makeup is down played today as I was rushing so that's been the extent of my pastel thus far. Hopefully I can do some more exploring on the morrow!


   You're on-theme Shars!
  I didn't wear makeup today but painted my nails & toes w/White Horse Street, a very pale lavender by Nails Inc.  Tomorrow I'll construct an eye look to go with my nails.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Here's my Pastel try for today
> 
> Face
> Tatcha Luminous Spray
> ...


   How do you like the TF primer????


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2015)

I like it a great deal.  Smooths the cheek area where I have some enlarged pores but isn't drying.  I think the real test will be come fall.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I had to look it up and I vote yes!!!!


 
  Hah, I was on-theme despite my best efforts.

  Base:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer, Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation, NARS Concealer, NARS Creamy Concealer, MAC Studio Fix powder, Makeup Revolution bronzed palette (upper left as blush), Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer #00 Nude, Laura Mercier Translucent Setting Powder, *Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites*, Tom Ford Moodlight highlighter

  Eyes:
  Smashbox 24 Hour Eyeshadow Primer, *Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench ( to browbone), Chanel Illusion d'Ombre- Melody (eyeshadow base on lid), NARS Valhalla (lid)*, NARS Nepal (crease), Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- 88 Noir Intense (upper tightline), Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Perle de Lune (lower lashline), NARS Via Vento Eyeliner (upper lashliner), MAC False Lashes Extreme Black Mascara, combo of Anastasia Beverly Hills Dark Brown Dipbrow & Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre

  Lips- a _busy_ day:
  Lancome Le Lipstique Liner- Clair.
  MAC x Giambattista Valli lipstick- Charlotte (until lunch); Tom Ford Cherry Lush (after lunch- after work); Chanel Rouge Coco- Arthur (after work)

  Nails:
   Mani: Tom Ford Carnal Red, Pedi: Christian Louboutin Rouge Louboutin


----------



## Anneri (Aug 18, 2015)

I was somehow on theme today - it was cooler so I really took some time to apply a full face and play around a bit. Really great for a change!

  Face:
  Skinceuticals Sunscreen as a base
  Bourjois CC Cream
  Bourjois concealer
  BareMinerals Concealer
*Clinique Pink Pop blush*
*Mac Pink Porcelain MSF*

  Eyes:
  UDPP
  MAC Vex all over
  MAC Hocus Pocus for outer v, smudged that out upwards a bit
  MAC Blanc Type for inner corners and under browbone
  MAC She Sparkles patted gently over lid (over a thin layer of TF Glitter Glue)
  Essence Eyebrow Gel
  Catrice Mascara

  Lips:
*MAC Out for Passion*

  I especially liked the very light but sparkly smokey eye, paired with the pink cheeks and lips.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 18, 2015)

Face
  Tatcha Luminous Spray
  Tom Ford Peach Glow Primer
  Tom Ford Powder Foundation in Warm Almond
  Chanel flower bronzer from this summer (don't recall the name of it)
  Becca Eye brightener
  Becca Treacle and Toffee??? concealer

  Eyebrows
  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Brunette and Gucci eye brow pencil

  Eyes
  Fergie eye shadow primer
  Mac Bouffant eye shadow (pale pink) on the lid
  Mac Wow Factor eye shadow (pale purple/lavender) on outer 1/2 of lid
  Tom Ford liquid pen liner on upper lash line
  Chanel Orchidee eyeliner in water line (purple)
  Chanel Le Volume black mascara

  Cheeks 
  Nars Blame it On Nars Palette  Day Dream blush (pink)
  Mac Lust MSF on cheekbones

  Lips
  Nars 314 Blkr velvet matte lip pencil

  Nails
  OPI Infinite Shine in Bee Mine Forever.  I just applied this yesterday and it is mostly peeled off.  It looks horrible.  This was my first time using this system.  Did I do something wrong?  

  Fragrance 
  Guerlain Mon Exclusif

  clothing
  Teal and green top
  teal pants
  Teal Coach Molly bag.  Teal may not be the official color.  I need to look it up.  I forgot.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.refinery29.com/how-to-apply-eyeshadow-by-eye-shape#slide-10


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I like it a great deal.  Smooths the cheek area where I have some enlarged pores but isn't drying.  I think the real test will be come fall.


   Thanks ICL---glad you're liking it so far!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Face
> Tatcha Luminous Spray
> Tom Ford Peach Glow Primer
> Tom Ford Powder Foundation in Warm Almond
> ...


   Love the pink & teal combo!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/how-to-apply-eyeshadow-by-eye-shape#slide-10


  Now when I apply my makeup I'll be thinking of bananas!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Now when I apply my makeup I'll be thinking of bananas![/COLOR]:haha:


   lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 21, 2015)

I attempted the theme today.  I still haven't done my pastel manicure.  Maybe tonight.  

  Face
  Tacha luminizing mist
  Tom Ford Peach Glow Primer
  Becca eye brightener
  Becca Toffee and Treacle concealers
  Mac NC45 concealer in the pot
  Nars Mountain loose powder
  Tom Ford Warm Almond Powder Foundation
  Guerlain Terra Ora sculpting and highlighting

  Brows
  Gucci brow pencil in Soft Black

  Eyes
  Fergie eyeshadow primer
  Chanel Tisse Rhapsodie eyeshadow quad
  pink all over lid, pewter color in the crease and the outer v, pale pink under brow bone

  I didn't want to use the purple shadow because I didn't want it to look too much like the pink and purple look I did earlier this week although I did add in a purple eye liner

  Mac Uninterrupted as transition shade

  Tom Ford black liquid eyeliner
  Chanel Orchidee on the waterline
  UD Perversion as tightline
  Le Volume black mascara

  Blush
  Chanel Jardin de Chanel blush

  Lips
  Mac Viva Glam Miley Cyrus lipgloss (pink)

  Fragrance
  Guerlain Terracotta

  Outfit 
  pink and light gray top
  light gray pants

  Bag
  Coach gathered Sophia bag in light gray color


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

I was on theme for several days this week----I was able to wear full looks in lavender, pastel blue, mint and pink, and then some days w/just pastel clothing and/or nail polish.
Today's look was with black and white clothing and soft pink & berry accents in my makeup look. 

*Friday*
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Tom Ford *AW15 *cream eyeshadow (berry colored) to entire eye as a base
Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Shadow *Pink Ombré *02  from lid to transition area
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink) to highlight brow & inner corners
MAC Blacktrack to upper and lower lash lines    
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Chanel *Perfection Lumière Velvet* Foundation mixed with Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing *Powder
 Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink)to facial high planes
Dior Blush Cheek Stick Velvet Colour Crème *Rosewood* Pink)(
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret* *l *to set foundation

 Yves Saint Laurent Palette* Lumiere de Jour* 2015 Spring pressed powder (pale pink w/shimmer) to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Tom Ford *So Vain* ( Berry) lipstick
Tom Ford *Love Bruise* lip gloss (berry w/shimmer)

*NAILS:*
Butter London *Teddy's Girl *NP (Soft pink Cream)

*Fragrance*:
*Chance Eau Vive*


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Nails OPI Infinite Shine in Bee Mine Forever.  I just applied this yesterday and it is mostly peeled off.  It looks horrible.  This was my first time using this system.  Did I do something wrong?


  You really have to use all 3 steps and start with a dry, dehydrated nail. I've had good results from the system...


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a confession for everyone. I don't want to offend anyone because we all have different tastes... But I am not loving pastels week in mid-August with super hot temps. Come see me after Orthodox Christmas for pastels, y'all.....  I'm minimally participating since once I start something (themes) I stick it out.  Tuesday and Wednesday were no makeup days. I had *Dior Melody* on my nails (perfect spring color, wtf with making it a Nordies sale color) and *OPI Infinite Shine To Be Continued...* on my toes.  I'll post Thurs/Fri/Sat looks once my computer finishes it's updates....


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 22, 2015)

Worst. Computer. Upgrade. Ever.

  As I mentioned, Pastels Week is not something I'm enjoying. Come see me about pastels after the holidays are over. Different strokes, I know...

  Thursday I brought out a spring-like combo of a floral skirt but kept it mid-summer with a lot of navy and really went nautical aside from the floral skirt. I also finally experienced some of the eyeshadow fail everyone complained about with the Guerlain palette, which I loved this spring.

  Thursday's FOTD:

  Base:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  NARS & NARS Creamy Concealers
  Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation (so almost done with my bottle)
  MAC Studio Fix NW15
  Urban Decay Afterglow Blush- Score (sample)
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude Bronzer
  Tom Ford Moodlight Highlighter
  Laura Mercier Translucent Setting Powder
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Light

  Eyes:
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown & Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Smashbox 24 Hr Eyeshadow Primer
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to browbone)
*Chanel Illusion d'Ombre 98 Melody (lid brightening base)*
*Guerlain Ecrin 4 Couleurs- 18 Les Nuees (lighest shade, on lid on top of Melody)*
  Lancome Drama Liqui-Pencil Extreme Eyeliner- Noir (upper)
  Marc Jacobs Highliner- Christmas in Paris (lower)
  Clinique Chubby lash Fattening Mascara- Bodacious Black Honey

  Lips:
  Lancome Le Lipstique Lipliner- Clair
*Lancome Color Design Lipstick- Love It!*

  Mani: *OPI Infinite Shine In Pursuit of Purple*
  Pedi: *OPI Infinite Shine To Be Continued....*

  I remembered just how much I adore Love It! and really am enjoying the Clinique mascara as a dark alternative to black. It really makes my blue eyes pop.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 22, 2015)

Friday was also a giant makeup fail. I'm hoping Meddy can tell me where I went wrong, since I think she has this quad....

  Friday ended up, despite my best efforts, as a giant "screw it" as far as makeup goes. It took nails/lips to save me.


Friday's FOTD:

  Base:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  NARS & NARS Creamy Concealers
  Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation (so almost done with my bottle)
  MAC Studio Fix NW15
  Urban Decay Afterglow Blush- Score (liked it so much after sampling it twice I bought it Thursday night)
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons #00 Nude Bronzer
  Tom Ford Moodlight Highlighter
  Laura Mercier Translucent Setting Powder
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Light

  Eyes:
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow- Dark Brown & Giorgio Armani Eye & Brow Maestro #04 Ambre
  Smashbox 24 Hr Eyeshadow Primer
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to browbone)
*Chanel Illusion d'Ombre 98 Melody (lid brightening base)*
*Tom Ford Sahara Haze Quad- upper right light grey/green shade on lid*
*MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow- Lorelei (crease) *(I'm going to cry when I finish this, which will be soon)
*Burberry Wet n Dry Glow Eyeshadow- 001 Gold Pearl* (inner highlight)
  Lancome Drama Liqui-Pencil Extreme Eyeliner- Noir (upper)
  Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- 916 Perle de Lune (lower)
  Clinique Chubby lash Fattening Mascara- Bodacious Black Honey

  Lips:
  Lancome Le Lipstique Lipliner- Clair
  Dior Rouge Dior- 753 Continental (finally brought this out, I have a feeling I'll be living in this)

  Mani: Chanel Vibrato (love this!)
  Pedi: *OPI Infinite Shine To Be Continued....*

  I paired it with a blazer and plummy top.

  Here's the issue: Sahara Haze faded within *15 minutes* on me. WTF??? It looked like I was just wearing eyeliner even before I left the house. In case anyone's interested, that's the mini eyeliner that was available as GWP on Sephora earlier. I really like it and have it on my short list of black eyeliners to purchase once I finally use one up.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 22, 2015)

Finally, Saturday's FOTD, reflecting the more laid-back approach that is the weekend as of late for me:

  Base:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  Chanel Les Beiges All-in-One Healthy Glow Fluid #10
  Sephora Collection Bright Future Gel Serum Concealer (undereye)
  NARS Concealer (face)
  MAC Studio Fix Powder NW15
  Urban Decay Afterglow Blush- Score
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer #00 Nude
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Light

  Eyes:
  Smashbox 24 Hr Eyeshadow Primer
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to browbone)
*Urban Decay Undone (lid)*
  Urban Decay DTF(crease)
  Urban Decay Bobby Dazzle (inner highlight)
  Lancome Drama Liqui-Penci Eyelinerl- Noir
  Clinique Chubby Lash Fattening Mascara- Bodacious Black Honey
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Whiz- Brunette
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel

  Lips:
  Lancome Le Lipstick Lipliner- Clair
*Guerlain Rouge G- Gemma*

  Nails:
  Mani- Chanel Vibrato
  Pedi- *OPI Infinite Shine To Be Continued...*

  By the way, can we come up with the themes for the next few weeks?


----------



## Shars (Aug 22, 2015)

Meddy, what did we say we were going with after pastels? I know we did say but I can't seem to find the darn summary post *sigh*.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 23, 2015)

I've finished up Pastels Week with a fully compliant FOTD. I look forward to hearing what the next themes are, but because of some life-altering events in my life outside of the keyboard and the fun that is makeup, I'm not sure how much I'll be able to participate after Tuesday. I've hit the point where there's not enough glitter and concealer to cover up everything going on these days.

  Base:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  Sephora Collection Bright Future Gel Concealer
  NARS Concealer
  NARS Creamy Concealer
  Chanel Les Beiges All-in-One Healthy Fluid #10
  MAC Studio Fix NW15
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer #00 Nude
  Urban Decay Afterglow Blush- Score
  Tom Ford Moodlight Highlighter
  Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Light

  Eyes:
  Smashbox 24 Hr Eyeshadow Primer
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz- Brunette
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow #02 Trench (to browbone) (By the way, I picked up another BU!)
*ColourPop Super Shock Shadow- Cowboy (all over lid)*
*ColourPop Super Shock Shadow- Meow (inner 1/3 of lid on top of Cowboy)*
  Maybelleine Master Drama Eyeliner- Vibrant Violet
  Hourglass Film Noir Mascara

  Lips:
  Lancome Le Lipstique Lipliner- Clair
*Lancome Color Design- Love It!*


  Mani: *Sally Hansen Drama Sheen*
  Pedi: *OPI Infinite Shine To Be Continued....*
  I picked up the Maybelline liner last week when there was a Plenti offer on it, since I'm a sucker for purple liners. Sorry to report that it's incredibly drying.


----------



## Shars (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay. I had a look back over the last 5 pages and it seems the last agreed theme was Pastels Week. I'm subject to correction but I didn't see a post after Meddy's post 3 weeks ago. I guess most of you lovely ladies are busy this weekend so I'm going to play it by ear tomorrow until we decide a new theme sometime this week. Hope you ladies have been having a fab week and weekend!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Okay. I had a look back over the last 5 pages and it seems the last agreed theme was Pastels Week. I'm subject to correction but I didn't see a post after Meddy's post 3 weeks ago. I guess most of you lovely ladies are busy this weekend so I'm going to play it by ear tomorrow until we decide a new theme sometime this week. Hope you ladies have been having a fab week and weekend!


 
  Yeah, I gave up hope of hearing from anyone.

  It's a shame, since due to a family emergency, I can't commit beyond tomorrow. So I guess today was my last day participating. My world's literally falling apart, but it was nice playing along the last few months. I'll miss this.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yeah, I gave up hope of hearing from anyone.
> 
> It's a shame, since due to a family emergency, I can't commit beyond tomorrow. So I guess today was my last day participating. My world's literally falling apart, but it was nice playing along the last few months. I'll miss this.


  I'm sorry to hear that you've been going through so much lately starletta. 

  Maybe since so many of us seemed to have missed the last couple of week's challenges (I know I did. I haven't had a single look in two weeks) maybe we can use the next week as "Make Up, Makeup" where people can take a stab at the looks they would have done for Hot Tropics/Pastels? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've finished up Pastels Week with a fully compliant FOTD. I look forward to hearing what the next themes are, but because of some life-altering events in my life outside of the keyboard and the fun that is makeup, I'm not sure how much I'll be able to participate after Tuesday. I've hit the point where there's not enough glitter and concealer to cover up everything going on these days.
> 
> Base:
> Guerlain Meteorites Primer
> ...


    I'm so sorry to hear that you're experiencing some personal challenges at the moment.  I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and look forward to welcoming you 
   back when the issues are resolved.  Sending good thoughts and positive vibes your way!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you've been going through so much lately starletta.
> 
> Maybe since so many of us seemed to have missed the last couple of week's challenges (I know I did. I haven't had a single look in two weeks) maybe we can *use the next week as "Make Up, Makeup" where people can take a stab at the looks they would have done for Hot Tropics/Pastels? Just a suggestion.*


    Pretty much what I was thinking and suggesting.  I vaguely recall people saying they didn't get to do as much of the Tropics theme and wanted a do-over. 
   Your suggestion is EXCELLENT!  It expands on that.  So what I think I hear you saying is that for the last three week's themes we select any of those themes from which
   to create makeup looks: Country Meadows, Tropics/Tropical and Pastels.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking and suggesting.  I vaguely recall people saying they didn't get to do as much of the Tropics theme and wanted a do-over.
> Your suggestion is EXCELLENT!  It expands on that.  So what I think I hear you saying is that for the last three week's themes we select any of those themes from which   to create makeup looks: Country Meadows, Tropics/Tropical and Pastels.


  Yup!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yeah, I gave up hope of hearing from anyone.
> 
> It's a shame, since due to a family emergency, I can't commit beyond tomorrow. So I guess today was my last day participating. My world's literally falling apart, but it was nice playing along the last few months. I'll miss this.


  ((((HUGS))))  I'm sorry to hear.  We'll be here when you come back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Both Star Sailor and the one you have are Nice!!
> 
> 
> I wish I could book mark things on here,  Great tutorial.  I still have to post the videos I've found.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

So for anyone who missed the post, this is what we're doing:

Using the last three week's themes, select any you wish, from which to create makeup looks: *Country Meadow**s,* *Tropics/Tropical* and *Pastels*.


----------



## katred (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So for anyone who missed the post, this is what we're doing:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Using the last three week's themes, select any you wish, from which [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to create makeup looks: [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Country Meadow[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]*s,* [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Tropics/Tropical* and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Pastels*.             [/COLOR]


  Hurray! I definitely had more looks I wanted to try on these! Sorry I've been absent the last little while. With the painting and a few other commitments, I've felt sort of overwhelmed. I have been following the themes, though, even if I haven't been posting looks. And I love seeing what everyone else has done!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Hurray! I definitely had more looks I wanted to try on these! Sorry I've been absent the last little while. With the painting and a few other commitments, I've felt sort of overwhelmed. I have been following the themes, though, even if I haven't been posting looks. And I love seeing what everyone else has done!


    Quite often life just gets in the way, and we just roll with it.  I had more non-makeup days then I had planned----it just worked out that way but I had fun and enjoyed the 
   days that I did wear makeup last week.  I'll really glad I'll get to play a bit more, especially with the Tropics.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

I ended Pastels Week actually wearing pastels.  I'm obsessed with Tom Fords new Eye and Cheek Shadow Ombré which I initially thought were almost too light/sheer but are actually very pigmented.  I've also been using more of my new products than ever before.  

*Sunday*
*EYES:*
 UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
*CHANEL* Illusion D’ Ombre Velvet, *Melody* (Soft Peach) *98* to entire eye as a base
Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Shadow *Peach Ombré*  03 from lid to transition area
Bobbi Brown *Nectar* Shimmer Brick Compact (soft peach) to highlight brow
Becca *Champagne Pop *to highlight inner corners
MAC Blacktrack to upper and lower lash lines    
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist *Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid*, SPF 50
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Chanel *Perfection Lumière Velvet* Foundation mixed with Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder
Bobbi Brown *Nectar* Shimmer Brick Compact (soft peach) to facial high planes
Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Shadow *Peach Ombré*  03 as blush
NARS Light Reflecting* Loose *Setting Powder, *Crystal*to set foundation

Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural *03 to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Chanel *Capucine*  92 Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer, Coral
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Craquante *(Luminous Peachy Pink) *146 *lipstick
Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer *Fleur D’Eau* *192 *(Coral)


*NAILS:*
Dior Milly (Bright Peach) 237


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Quite often life just gets in the way, and we just roll with it.  I had more non-makeup days then I had planned----it just worked out that way but I had fun and enjoyed the
> days that I did wear makeup last week.  I'll really glad I'll get to play a bit more, especially with the Tropics.


  I've been having a lot of no-makeup days and/or very minimal makeup days too! I'm excited to get back on the wagon though!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So for anyone who missed the post, this is what we're doing:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Using the last three week's themes, select any you wish, from which [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to create makeup looks: [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Country Meadow[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]*s,* [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Tropics/Tropical* and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Pastels*.             [/COLOR]


 I am so glad for this because I have failed at some point for each of the past 3 weeks. I apparently made my mark today because my boss said I look "very beachy" today...I dunno if that is good or bad, but I hit the tropical mark. I have on cobalt blue pants, a flowy multicolored top with cobalt accents, a cobalt blue smoky eye with coral blush and some milky cantaloupe-y lipgloss (NARS Odalisque?). Yay for success!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am so glad for this because I have failed at some point for each of the past 3 weeks. I apparently made my mark today because my boss said I look "very beachy" today...I dunno if that is good or bad, but I hit the tropical mark. I have on cobalt blue pants, a flowy multicolored top with cobalt accents, a cobalt blue smoky eye with coral blush and some milky cantaloupe-y lipgloss (NARS Odalisque?). Yay for success!






Yes!!!!  I call that a HAPPY LOOK.  I'll bet you look adorable Sage!!!!  Brights make me happy and if I'm 
     wearing them at the beach---well all the better!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't know what category my look falls into.  I confess I was hell-bent on trying another new product and assumed it must fit somewhere between Tropics & Country Meadows.

*Monday*
*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
*TOM FORD *CreamEye Shadow *AW15 *(Marsala) Runway Color to entire eye as a base
Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Shadow *Plum Ombré*  04, dark side from center of lid to transition area
Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Shadow *Plum Ombré*  04, light side to first 1/3  lid
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,* Scene to be Seen *(Mauve w/Pink Sheen) to highlight brow
Becca *Champagne Pop *to highlight inner corners
MAC Blacktrack to upper and lower lash lines    
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE:*
Algenist *Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid*, SPF 50
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Estée Lauder* Double Wear *All Day Glow BB Moisture Makeup *4.5 *mixed with Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline*in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer)
 MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,* Scene to be Seen *(Mauve w/Pink Sheen) to facial high planes
Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Shadow *Plum Ombré*  04 as blush
NARS Light Reflecting *Loose* Setting Powder, *Crystal*to set foundation

 Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder, *Radiant Light *(Golden Beige) to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Chanel *Plum*, Variation Aqua Crayon Lip Colour *21*
Tom Ford *So Vain* ( Pinky Plum)lipstick
Tom Ford *Love Bruise* lip gloss (Plum w/gold shimmer)


*NAILS:*
Chanel *Infidele* (Intense Mauve-Pink)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 25, 2015)

Hot Tropics for me.  Bronzy with a hint of greenery.  Think Rainforest.

  Face
  Tacha Luminous Mist
  Tom Ford Peach Glow Primer
  Tom Ford Warm Almond Powder Foundation
  Mac NC 45 pot concealer for dark spots
  Becca under Eye brightener
  Becca Treacle and Toffee concealers under eyes
  Mac Refined Golden Bronzer

  Brows
  Gucci Soft Black eyebrow pencil

  Eyes
  Fergie eye shadow primer
  Gucci Iconic Copper eye shadow on lid
  Mac Artistic License eye shadow in inner corner
  Mac Green Room in outer V
  Shu Uemura matte brown in crease
  Mac Uninterrupted to transition
  Urban Decay Perversion liner to tightline
  Tom Ford liquid eyeliner duo pen on upper lashline
  Chanel Sweet Star blue eyeliner in waterline - I wanted Gucci Ottanio (teal) but it was MIA.
  Chanel Noir Le Volume mascara

  Cheeks
  Chanel Angelique blush 
  Tom Ford Moonlight bottom highlighter on cheekbones

  Lips
  Mac Osbournes French Kiss Patent Polish

  Pedicure
  OPI Aloha From OPI - I don't know if this is red or orange or what

  Body Products/Scent Finished Victoria's Secret Berry Kiss body butter and then added in Coconut Passion body cream and body spray


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Hot Tropics for me.  Bronzy with a hint of greenery.  Think Rainforest.
> 
> Face
> Tacha Luminous Mist
> ...


    Sounds really pretty, ICL


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, is there a theme for the week after next week?


----------



## Shars (Aug 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi, is there a theme for the week after next week?


  We're doing any looks from the three previous themes: Country Meadows, Tropics and Pastels!
  We do need to think about what we want to do for next week. I'm so lost creatively. I can't think lol. Maybe we can do over the palette a day challenge or something like that.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> We're doing any looks from the three previous themes: Country Meadows, Tropics and Pastels! We do need to think about what we want to do for next week. I'm so lost creatively. I can't think lol. Maybe we can do over the palette a day challenge or something like that.


   Ah lost lol I thought that was this week :lmao:  Hope you find some inspiration!  Maybe we can do duochromes or nature-inspired like vivid shades for peacocks or neutrals for lions and I don't know what else lol because I have really only been brushing my brows and using the Filmstar highlighter with mascara and balm myself.   When I want to skip mascara I try to remember Jeremy Renner's advice:


----------



## Shars (Aug 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  LOL! A few of us had noted that we weren't able to take full advantage of the themes for the past three weeks so we decided that this week would be a second shot at any looks from those three weeks of themes. 

  I like the monochromatic idea!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! A few of us had noted that we weren't able to take full advantage of the themes for the past three weeks so we decided that this week would be a second shot at any looks from those three weeks of themes.   I like the monochromatic idea!


   lol  That's a good idea, isn't the TF Fall look in a monochromatic style? You might have good timing, there


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2015)

I found the shop your stash thread and it's dead. Maybe a shop your stash week.  Use items you've never used or haven't used in a long time.  Maybe an Old Favorites Week.  Have you done a mattes week?  Movie Character inspiration or Dupe a Celebrity Look.  We could post pics of a look we've seen on a celeb and copy it as best we can.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I found the shop your stash thread and it's dead. Maybe a shop your stash week.  Use items you've never used or haven't used in a long time.  Maybe an Old Favorites Week.  Have you done a mattes week?  Movie Character inspiration or Dupe a Celebrity Look.  We could post pics of a look we've seen on a celeb and copy it as best we can.


  I am in favor of a do over week or a shop my stash week. Any of your ideas would encourage us to do so.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I found the shop your stash thread and it's dead. Maybe a shop your stash week.  Use items you've never used or haven't used in a long time.  Maybe an Old Favorites Week.  Have you done a mattes week?  Movie Character inspiration or Dupe a Celebrity Look.  We could post pics of a look we've seen on a celeb and *copy* it as best we can.


   I did that one or two times during a theme week last month or so. I liked trying that.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2015)

I guess I'm still in Hot Tropics.  Very Bronzey with light shimmery touches.

  Face
  Tatcha Luminizing Spray
  I forgot primer today but my foundation lasted pretty well
  Tom Ford Warm Almond powder foundation
  Becca eye brightener
  Becca Treacle and Toffee concealers
  Mac nc45 concealer
  Mac Refined Golden Bronzer

  Brows
  Gucci Soft Black eye brow pencil

  Eyes
  Fergie primer
  Tom Ford Golden Peach duo on lid and glitter topper
  Tom Ford Bronze duo in outer corner
  Mac Uninterrupted as transition
  Tom Ford duo liner pen
  UD Perversion to tightline
  Chanel Ardent in the waterline

  Blush
  Tom Ford Summer Cream Blush - Blanking on the name

  Lips
  Tom Ford Skinny Dip lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! A few of us had noted that we weren't able to take full advantage of the themes for the past three weeks so we decided that this week would be a second shot at any looks from those three weeks of themes.
> 
> I like the monochromatic idea!
> I'm loving that  too Shars!!!!
> ...


     I've been trying to use a new item with each look until there's nothing new----but somehow there's always something new.  I don't think a do-over week & shop my 
   stash week have to be mutually exclusive.  We can shop our stashes while working the themes.  I think when we were doing the Tropics week I was using some of my 
   old MAC pigments because of the vibrant colors.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm back! I had a great time, did some very late birthday clothes shopping, enjoyed the European Championships lots, and had great three days at the Dutch seaside and Den Haag - such a pretty little town! Very relaxing as well, loads of hubby and me sitting around in little cafes and bars at the seaside!
  I was pretty amazed at the great shopping opportunities in Den Haag, I got some nail polish (of course!!!) and a bit of Anastasia and Burberry, two brands that are really hard to get in Germany, so I was a happy bunny.
  I also rather enjoyed limited internet access and limited makeup!

  I love that we're doing a recap version of the last three themes until September. I did a very simple tropical look today, with MAC Uninterrupted pearlglide liner, Hear Me Sea Me blush and Fresh & Frisky lipstick as the main components.

  I think for the next themes we should revisit Twinkles and (I think) Starlettas posts, both had great ideas about two or three weeks ago! There were things like rain, city landscapes etc in it. I loved those suggestions!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi guys, I'm back! I had a great time, did some very late birthday clothes shopping, enjoyed the European Championships lots, and had great three days at t*he Dutch seaside and Den Haag - such a pretty little town! Very relaxing as well, loads of hubby and me sitting around in little cafes and bars at the seaside!*
> I was pretty amazed at the great shopping opportunities in Den Haag, I got some nail polish (of course!!!) and a bit of Anastasia and Burberry, two brands that are really hard to get in Germany, so I was a happy bunny.
> I also rather enjoyed limited internet access and limited makeup!
> 
> ...






Now that's my kind of holiday---sounds so quaint and romantic.  I'm glad you had a wonderful time------just what the doctor ordered!!!
   Your look sounds really pretty.  I agree----there were more suggestions that we can use.  I'll go back to find those posts.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

Here are some of the ideas that were submitted.  I've bolded those that I think we have NOT done:



Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Last week was Blue Week. I don't know if you all have done Bronze Week. What about Teal/Turquoise or Yellow/Gold? Similar to Neutrals we could do "Brights" or "Bolds". Also Jeweltones could be a fun way to revisit specific types/shades of colors from the other weeks. Maybe even a "Metals" week with bronze, copper, silver etc shades?
> 
> ETA: There is also *Earthtones* and Pastels. And we could do color association week, like "The Tropics"*, "Dusk to Dawn", "City Skyline",**"Rainy Days" *etc where you use colors that you associate with those things.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

More!  Here, I've enlarged those themes that we've not done:


starletta8 said:


> Just my $0.02 on future weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Now that's my kind of holiday---sounds so quaint and romantic.  I'm glad you had a wonderful time------just what the doctor ordered!!!
> Your look sounds really pretty.  I agree----there were more suggestions that we can use.  I'll go back to find those posts.


 
Thank you Med! It was really relaxing. The weather was quite rainy and stormy, but we didn't mind it a bit!

  From all suggestions I love Dusk to Dawn, City Skyline and Rainy Days, also Under the Sea and Earthtones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! It was really relaxing. The weather was quite rainy and stormy, but we didn't mind it a bit!
> 
> From all suggestions I love Dusk to Dawn, City Skyline and Rainy Days, also Under the Sea and Earthtones.


   I love those too Anneri but you have to pick just one!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love those too Anneri but you have to pick just one!


  Whaaaaaat, I'm supposed to pick ONE? With all things related to makeup, that's just impossible Med! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But if you insist: City Skyline!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Whaaaaaat, I'm supposed to pick ONE? With all things related to makeup, that's just impossible Med!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​Thank you Anneri------how would you like to sell this theme to the group????  As in give them some examples of colors in this theme


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

I found this: sky-line colors


----------



## Shars (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I found this: sky-line colors


  Ooooh. I was thinking silver smokey eye with navy smoke and navy smokey eye with silver in the inner tear duct but based on these pics I can be more creative. I like it!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]​Thank you Anneri------how would you like to sell this theme to the group????  As in give them some examples of colors in this theme[/COLOR]


  Wouldn't it be fun to choose a city that means something to you and go from there? For example, I'd choose the city I'm living in at the moment and would choose colours that show up in its skyline - a lot of brick, blue-ish glass, white, or darker colours for a nighttime skyline:


----------



## katred (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey all! Happy belated birthday @Anneri and I'm really glad you enjoyed your vacation!

  I love the idea of the city-inspired looks (or just location-inspired looks, if we want to move outside strictly cities)! I was also thinking of jewel/ gem colours as a potential theme for later on. It's funny that someone mentioned shopping old favourites, because in the last week, I've pulled out a lot of products from the Mac Fabulous Felines collection (Fall 2010). I think I was inspired by the arrival of the Haute Dogs, but I'd forgotten how much I liked the quads from that launch.

  Hope everyone is looking forward to a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 28, 2015)

katred said:


> Hey all! Happy belated birthday @Anneri  and I'm really glad you enjoyed your vacation!  I love the idea of the city-inspired looks (or just location-inspired looks, if we want to move outside strictly cities)! I was also thinking of jewel/ gem colours as a potential theme for later on. It's funny that someone mentioned shopping old favourites, because in the last week, I've pulled out a lot of products from the Mac Fabulous Felines collection (Fall 2010). I think I was inspired by the arrival of the Haute Dogs, but I'd forgotten how much I liked the quads from that launch.  Hope everyone is looking forward to a relaxing weekend!


  Thank you Katred!  Funny, I too thought about a potential jewel theme today - great minds etc. !    I did a look today that qualifies for all three themes of this week. Can I get a cookie now?  I used the Guerlain Coup de Foudre palette, which is one of my fave palettes. It has three green and one coral shade and I used them all in todays eye look. I used the lightest green (pastel!) on the lid, together with the coral one in the inner corner. I then used the darkest green in the outer v and in the crease, and the olive green on the lower lashline. I used MAC Orb as a browbone highlight and Kiko chrystal eyeliner in 06 (a silvery grey) on the upper lashline.  As a blush I used TF Lovelust, and on my lips Clinique Melon Pop. I tried that for the first time today and wasn't wowed. It's a nice enough formula, but nothing to write home about. It's not as moisturizing as I had thought and disappeared quite quickly from my lips.  I also got the new EL Lip Potion in Strange Bloom today which I applied immediately - doesn't go with the look, but I was so impatient to try it it! And so far, so good - for a liquid lipstick it's really comfortable to wear, it doesn't feather, and it holds up nicely. I thought I'd love the potions and I guess I'm right!  I'll post pics in a few!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And with the lip potion in Strange Bloom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2015)

katred said:


> Hey all! Happy belated birthday @Anneri and I'm really glad you enjoyed your vacation!
> 
> I love the idea of the city-inspired looks (or just location-inspired looks, if we want to move outside strictly cities)! I was also thinking of jewel/ gem colours as a potential theme for later on. It's funny that someone mentioned shopping old favourites, because in the last week, I've pulled out a lot of products from the Mac Fabulous Felines collection (Fall 2010). I think I was inspired by the arrival of the Haute Dogs, but I'd forgotten how much I liked the quads from that launch.
> 
> ...






For that  Anneri, you get a whole cake!!!!
​I love green & coral together & Lovelust looks so pretty with it.  I looked up Melon Pop----appeared to be a gorgeous color.   I think you've convinced me to try an EL Lip Potion soon.  I love that color on you!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 30, 2015)

City Skyline Woot!!! 

  I didn't end up doing any eye looks this week (just too little time and too much time in the sun) but I managed to use a few face products that fall into Hot Tropics like MAC Salsarose blush, MAC Spaced Out blush, CARGO Laguna blush and others so at least I got something in. Now that camp is over I'm really trying to commit to this week's challenge. City Skyline should be a lot of fun!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just popping my head in here briefly. My life's going to be pretty crazy for the next 6 weeks or so.  Still can use all of the good thoughts/karma that are out there. Still waiting for some test results that are life or death for someone in my immediate family, so I don't have much to update. Only that things really are a mess... and I'm lucky if I can even get makeup on my face these days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> City Skyline Woot!!!
> 
> I didn't end up doing any eye looks this week (just too little time and too much time in the sun) but I managed to use a few face products that fall into Hot Tropics like MAC Salsarose blush, MAC Spaced Out blush, CARGO Laguna blush and others so at least I got something in. Now that camp is over I'm really trying to commit to this week's challenge. City Skyline should be a lot of fun!


 





Yay Twinkle_Twinkle-----those totally count.  I hope you had a great summer!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Just popping my head in here briefly. My life's going to be pretty crazy for the next 6 weeks or so.  Still can use all of the good thoughts/karma that are out there. Still waiting for some test results that are life or death for someone in my immediate family, so I don't have much to update. Only that things really are a mess... and I'm lucky if I can even get makeup on my face these days.








My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! Even if you don't get time to play in makeup or have the energy, at least it's there as an available place of solace. Stay strong and we prayer for good things or in the least, the strength to deal with the not so good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Just popping my head in here briefly. My life's going to be pretty crazy for the next 6 weeks or so.  Still can use all of the good thoughts/karma that are out there. Still waiting for some test results that are life or death for someone in my immediate family, so I don't have much to update. Only that things really are a mess... and I'm lucky if I can even get makeup on my face these days.


    Starletta, I'm so sorry you're going through these tremendous challenges right now.  I sense you are a strong, driven individual and will employ every available resource 
   to affect the greatest possible outcome for your loved one.  Sending positive thoughts your way and praying fervently for you and your family.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy first day of September!!!  I can't believe it!  Today is the start of using the* CITY SKYLINE theme.* The only thing that you didn't weigh in on is how long you'd like to do this-------one week, per our standard of late or two weeks or the entire month????


INSPIRATION BELOW:
*ORIGINAL QUOTE/ANNERI*
Wouldn't it be fun to choose a city that means something to you and go from there?
 For example, I'd choose the city I'm living in at the moment and would choose colours that show up in its skyline - a lot of brick, blue-ish glass, white, or darker colours for a nighttime skyline:


----------



## Anneri (Sep 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Katred----both City Inspired and Location inspired excite me because there are so many options therein.  I think Location Inspired would be interesting for fall because changesboccur at differing times and it would be interesting to see what every one comes up with.  I'm still trying to deal with this being the last weekend in August---summer happened and I feel likeI blinked and somehow missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Med!

  BTW, I don't usually look that grim. It's just my unability to smile in selfies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Melon Pop is nice, but nothing more. I was gifted it, otherwise I would've been annoyed! EL Lip Potions are another matter. I love the one I got and must get more soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I started the skyline challenge yesterday with a nice silvery sparkly look which was inspired by the glass facades of the skyscrapers.

  FACE:
  Bourjois CC cream
  Bourjois Healthy Mix concealer
  BareMinerals concealer
  Modest Blush (MAC)
  Burberry Highlighting Powder in Nude Radiance (LOVE! Like Lightscapade on steroids!)

  EYES:
  UDPP
  Vex all over (MAC)
  Hocus Pocus in crease (MAC)
  TF Glitter Glue patted over centre of the lid and She Sparkles (MAC) gently patted over it
  Kiko Chrystal Eyeliner in 06 (shimmery grey) for upper and lower lashline
  Typographic to set the lower lashline
  Blanc Type to highlight inner corners and under browbone
  Catrice mascara
  Anastasia Dipbrow in Ash Brown for brows

  LIPS
  Burberry Lipglow in Mellow Pink


  Today I kinda went for the river and greenery you can see in the screenshots above. That river is kind of a dirty khaki green (it smells during summer!) and I thought that one of my khaki shadows would be perfect for it, but stupidly reached for Chanel Epatant than Kiko Jasper Green. They are quite similar, but Epatant is warmer. Grrrrrr. Oh well.

  FACE:
  My homemade Armani Crema Nuda concoction
  Bourjois Healthy Mix concealer
  BareMinerals concealer
  Chanel Revelation creme blush
  Burberry Highlighting Powder in Nude Radiance (LOVE! Like Lightscapade on steroids!)
  Chanel Healthy Beige to set

  EYES
  Chanel Epatant
  Kiko Eye Pencil in 406 (shimmery dark blue) on upper lashline
  Lancome Eyeliner in Jazzy Taupe (shimmery golden taupe) on lower lashline
  Blanc Type to highlight
  Essence brow gel for brows
  Catrice mascara

  LIPS
  EL Pure Color Envy Liquid Lip Potion in Strange Bloom (again)


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  that lippy is gorgeous. 


  I did variations of Telesto, and A bright lipstick last week.  On Sunday I wore Telesto e/s (some dark crease color; swiss chocolate maybe) Outre to tranisiton.  Chanel Azelane blush, and TF paradisco.  My mom, was like you look pretty instead of saying your makeup looks pretty. I like that.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

posting b/c I think we have the best skyline EVER! ;-)


----------



## Anneri (Sep 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


>


  That is beautiful Pretty! Which city is that? Are you at the seaside? That's my dream - living somewhere near a beach!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med!
> 
> *BTW, I don't usually look that grim. It's just my unability to smile in selfies.*
> 
> ...


 I agree Anneri---there's nothing harder than smiling for a selfie---it feels so ridiculous to have to worry about smiling and getting the right angle _and_ lighting!!!!   My smiling selfies look so off.  I hate taking pics anyway.  The only time my smile looks natural is when it's supported by a few drinks in a related setting, a few feet from the beach---like my Avi!  You can't se the big fruity drinks on the tables---Hubs cropped them out!!!




I love the look you created!!  Sounds so pretty---and fun!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


>


    Beautiful!!!  Now look at all of the possibilities in that!!!  You know what i could use of rather center pic-------the Armani ETs----old and new!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!
   That's odd---the center pic only pops up when you quote!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> DId he really say that? LMAO.  I'll have to remember that. OH, I just looked it up, he used to be a makeup artist.  that lippy is gorgeous.    I did variations of Telesto, and A bright lipstick last week.  On Sunday I wore Telesto e/s (some dark crease color; swiss chocolate maybe) Outre to tranisiton.  Chanel Azelane blush, and TF paradisco.  My mom, was like you look pretty instead of saying your makeup looks pretty. I like that.


   Yes, he was a MUA :-D


----------



## Anneri (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, he was a MUA :-D


  I always get a kick out of that whenever I'm watching Avengers.

  Btw, we must keep your duochrome theme in mind for the future! I'm totally in favour of duochromes!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I always get a kick out of that whenever I'm watching Avengers.  Btw, we must keep your duochrome theme in mind for the future! I'm totally in favour of duochromes!


  I think of it when I'm wearing powder but no other makeup and reach for my brow comb and mascara lol  :bouquet: I might only be able to do two or three days myself but I can imagine the lovely duochrome looks you all can do!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> That is beautiful Pretty! Which city is that? Are you at the seaside? That's my dream - living somewhere near a beach!


  That's Chicago, not seaside, but lakeside.  We still call it our beach though.  I laugh when my friends who have traveled for the first time who come back and say our beach isn't a real beach.  DUH! I've been to a beach, but dammit,  we call  our lake shore the beach. LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 2, 2015)

I did a look yesterday. None today or Monday though. I'll post details later. @Medgal07 I think doing the challenge for longer than a week would be fun. In general I think that's a pretty good idea with these open ended challenges as everyone seems to miss in the action at some point so two weeks gives you plenty of time to get looks in. Just my two cents.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I did a look yesterday. None today or Monday though. I'll post details later. @Medgal07 I think doing the challenge for longer than a week would be fun. In general I think that's a pretty good idea with these open ended challenges as everyone seems to miss in the action at some point so two weeks gives you plenty of time to get looks in. Just my two cents.


 I  we appreciate your two cents Twinkle_Twinkle



I like two intervals too.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I like lakeside!!!!!
> 
> I  we appreciate your two cents Twinkle_Twinkle
> 
> ...


  Me three!


  My look today - well, I don't know how it happened, but it's definitely not on theme. Just let's pretend it's a straggler from last week's Country Meadows theme...

  FACE:
  Bourjois CC cream
  Bourjois Healthy Mix concealer
  BareMinerals concealer
  Fleet Fast Blush (MAC)
  Burberry Highlighting Powder in Nude Radiance

  EYES:
  UDPP
  Vex all over (MAC)
  Hocus Pocus in crease (MAC)
  TF Glitter Glue patted over centre of the lid and Inglot AMC pigment No. 35 (a lavender/gold duochrome with golden sparkles) gently patted over it
  Kiko Chrystal Eyeliner in 06 (shimmery grey) for lower lashline
  EL Stay in place pencil in Untamed Violet for upper lashline
  Blanc Type to highlight inner corners and under browbone
  Catrice mascara
  Anastasia Dipbrow in Ash Brown for brows

  LIPS
  Clinique Chubby in Whoppin' Watermelon

  The eyes were quite violet, so maybe it's lavender inspired... Or something. Or it just happened because that Inglot pigment sat on my dresser (I've had it for a year now and hadn't used it yet) so I decided today's the day?!
  Well, I try to be more on theme tomorrow!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 4, 2015)

I haven't really been wearing makeup this week.  I have a lot of manual labor to do this week and the heat has just been too much.  I did use the sunset in the city pic as inspiration earlier this week and used Armani eye tints in new to me colors.  Orange on the lid and Runway bronze in the outer V.  Chanel Erable in the waterline.  Kind of wished I had the gold eye tint for the city lights.  Chanel Angelique blush and Lancome coral lipgloss.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 6, 2015)

So, I was on theme yesterday and did some kind of glittery blue look.
  Maybe like the sun that is reflected in many windows? Something like that.

  FACE:
  DIY Crema Nuda
  Bourjois Healthy Mix concealer
  BareMinerals concealer
  Max Factor Pastell Compact Blush in Nude Mauve (really great blush, is becoming a fast favourite of mine!)
  Burberry Highlighting Powder in Nude Radiance

  EYES:
  UDPP
  I used Siahi f/l as a base all over the lid
  Let's Roll Dazzle Shadow patted over that (blue with green and gold glitter)
  MAC Silverthorn to blend out edges
  Hocus Pocus in crease (MAC)
  Blanc Type to highlight inner corners and browbone
  Kiko Chrystal Eyeliner in 06 (shimmery grey) for lower lashline
  black liner for upper lashline
  Catrice mascara
  Anastasia Dipbrow in Ash Brown for brows

  LIPS
  Astor lip butter in a brownishmauvey nude


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> So, I was on theme yesterday and did some kind of glittery blue look. Maybe like the sun that is reflected in many windows? Something like that.  FACE: DIY Crema Nuda Bourjois Healthy Mix concealer BareMinerals concealer Max Factor Pastell Compact Blush in Nude Mauve (really great blush, is becoming a fast favourite of mine!) Burberry Highlighting Powder in Nude Radiance  EYES: UDPP I used Siahi f/l as a base all over the lid Let's Roll Dazzle Shadow patted over that (blue with green and gold glitter) MAC Silverthorn to blend out edges Hocus Pocus in crease (MAC) Blanc Type to highlight inner corners and browbone Kiko Chrystal Eyeliner in 06 (shimmery grey) for lower lashline black liner for upper lashline Catrice mascara Anastasia Dipbrow in Ash Brown for brows  LIPS Astor lip butter in a brownishmauvey nude





Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't really been wearing makeup this week.  I have a lot of manual labor to do this week and the heat has just been too much.  I did use the sunset in the city pic as inspiration earlier this week and used Armani eye tints in new to me colors.  Orange on the lid and Runway bronze in the outer V.  Chanel Erable in the waterline.  Kind of wished I had the gold eye tint for the city lights.  Chanel Angelique blush and Lancome coral lipgloss.


    Nice looks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> So, I was on theme yesterday and did some kind of glittery blue look.
> Maybe like the sun that is reflected in many windows? Something like that.
> 
> FACE:
> ...


   Love the description of your look.  I've been on theme the few days that I've worn makeup, but more of a night skyline---smoky black and smoky blue.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Nice looks!


  Thank you AWS!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sounds nice ICL[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Love the description of your look.  I've been on theme the few days that I've worn makeup, but more of a night skyline---smoky black and smoky blue.[/COLOR]


  Thank you Med! I took a page out of your book today and went for an asphalt grey colour scheme with bronze and orange accents. Fall in the city?  Face: DiY crema nuda Bourjois concealer BareMinerals concealer Max Factor blush (same as yesterday) Burberry highlighter (same as yesterday)  Eyes: UDPP Mac Bough Grey all over the lid  Grey and black shades from Smokelux palette in crease and outer v, cream shade to highlight, grey shade for lower lashline Winged liner (well, sorta) in EL Double Wear Liquid Liner in Bronze Catrice mascara  Lips: Matte lipcream from a German drugstore range in orange  Rather liked it!


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Very pretty A! I really like the orange lippy on you, too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 7, 2015)

Today I wore a City Skylines look inspired by the evening setting sun reflected off of buildings. The image in my ahead was prettier than my end result, which wasn't bad by any means, just not as successful as I would have hoped. I think using Cash Flow as the base was the primary culprit. That and Trax just wont translate it's prettiness from pan to lid. I'm going to try again tomorrow with the same inspiration and different products. Without further ado: 

*Primers:*
  - Laura Mercier Oil-Free Primer 
  - Wet n Wild Fergie Eyeshadow Primer 
  - Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray 

*Face:*
  - MUFE Face and Body foundation 
  - Cover FX Custom Cover Drops 
  - Becca Topaz SSP Liquid (mixed with foundation) 
  - Kryolan Anti-Shine Setting Powder 
  - Guerlain Four Seasons Bronzer, Ebony 
  - Bobbi Brown Bronzer in Deep Chocolate 
*- Laura Mercier Ritual bronzer *
  - Clinque Cola Pop blush 
*- Looxi Beauty Ever After highlighter *
  - MAC Espresso eyeshadow (brow powder) 

  **I forgot my brow highlight!!** 

*Eyes:* 
  - UD Buck eyeshadow (all over)  
  - MAC Cash Flow Paint Pot (base) 
  -* Prescriptves eye shadow, a sheer grey/blue/pewter/gold shade* (lid - I don't know the name of the shadow) 
  - *MAC Trax eye shadow *(crease) 
  - *MAC Nocturnelle eye shadow * (outer lid and crease) 
  and mascara 

*Lips:* 
*- MAC Love Nectar Lusterglass *

  As a bonus I'll just highlight some of the products I used yesterday that I think fit the challenge (sort of, it's open to interpretation right?) 
*- The Balm Betty and Cindy Loumanizers* (Is it @Icecaramellatte or @Shars who layers those? Thanks or the suggestion!)
*- MAC Matte Royal lipstick*

  Ta da!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 7, 2015)

I might have to do an Atlanta skyline look, with lots of green...


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I might have to do an Atlanta skyline look, with lots of green...


  Nice! I did a look kinda like this today. But more of the in the water reflection of the sky line! I need to go to selfie classes. I always try to take a selfie to share my eyelooks with y'all but they never translate like how the IG girls' own translate haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  So, so nice!!!  I LOVE you in the orange lipstick------_very_ becoming!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I might have to do an Atlanta skyline look, with lots of green...


    NICE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me!! How did you like it today? Today I used Becca's Champagne Pop with the blush from the MAC x Sharon Osbourne collection and it was very pretty. I really think that Champagne Pop was worth the hype.
> 
> Nice! I did a look kinda like this today. But more of the in the water reflection of the sky line! I need to go to selfie classes. *I always try to take a selfie to share my eyelooks with y'all but they never translate like how the IG girls' own translate haha.*


 I agree Shars-----Champagne Pop really lived up to the hype.  I reach for it quite often.

   I don't have the patience for selfies nor the skills required to get a good one in just 1 - 2 takes.  It's exhausting!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Me!! How did you like it today?* Today I used Becca's Champagne Pop with the blush from the MAC x Sharon Osbourne collection and it was very pretty. I really think that Champagne Pop was worth the hype.
> 
> Nice! I did a look kinda like this today. But more of the in the water reflection of the sky line! I need to go to selfie classes. I always try to take a selfie to share my eyelooks with y'all but they never translate like how the IG girls' own translate haha.


  I really liked it! Very pretty. Also Cindy Lou plus Looxi Beauty's Posh is gorgeous. I think tomorrow I am going to break myself away from my Looxi highlighters and revisit my Becca highlighters. Perhaps a Rose Gold +Topaz combo or Blushed Copper + Champagne Pop. Mmmm....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Love the inspiration you used for this look!!!! * I need to start combining and layering my** highlighters-----that's *
> *   the only way I'll ever get through them all*
> 
> 
> ...


  Precisely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I really liked it! Very pretty. Also Cindy Lou plus Looxi Beauty's Posh is gorgeous. I think tomorrow I am going to break myself away from my Looxi highlighters and revisit my Becca highlighters. Perhaps a Rose Gold +Topaz combo or Blushed Copper + Champagne Pop. Mmmm....


   Both of those highlighter combos sound really NICE!!!!  Now if I can just remember to combine/layer when I'm putting on my makeup


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Precisely!


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I really liked it! Very pretty. Also Cindy Lou plus Looxi Beauty's Posh is gorgeous. I think tomorrow I am going to break myself away from my Looxi highlighters and revisit my Becca highlighters. Perhaps a Rose Gold +Topaz combo or Blushed Copper + Champagne Pop. Mmmm....


  Blushed Copper and Champagne Pop are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I used Blushed Copper as the first layer and then Champagne Pop over and slightly higher than BC! I need to get Topaz. That's the only one I'm missing. I don't think I need Moonstone so I'm not counting that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Blushed Copper and Champagne Pop are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That sounds so incredibly pretty Shars!!!   I think Moonstone is the only one that I don't have, for no reason other than it never made it to my radar screen---too many 
   other distractions I suppose.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2015)

All Quiet on the Western Front... 

  Are we still doing City Skylines, lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't really been wearing makeup this week.  I have a lot of manual labor to do this week and the heat has just been too much.  I did use the sunset in the city pic as inspiration earlier this week and used Armani eye tints in new to me colors.  Orange on the lid and Runway bronze in the outer V.  Chanel Erable in the waterline.  Kind of wished I had the gold eye tint for the city lights.  Chanel Angelique blush and Lancome coral lipgloss.


I probably shouldn't post since the look I did today was virtually the same as this one.  But today was the first day I've done a full face in about a week.  I did pick up the gold eye tint today.  I wish I had worn it with this look again today as I was wearing a yellow and orange top.

  Face
  Tom Ford primer
  Tatcha Luminizing mist
  Tom Ford Warm Almond Powder Foundation
  Becca Eye Brightener & Concealers in Treacle and Toffee
  Armani Bronzer #200

  Brows
  Gucci eye brow pencil

  Eyes
  Fergie eye shadow primer
  Armani orange eye tint on lid
  Armani Runway eye tint on outer corners
  Mac Uninterrupted eye shadow as transition
  Tom Ford duo eyeliner pen on upper lash line
  Urban Decay Perversion tightline
  Chanel Ardent on waterline and lower lash line
  Chanel Le Volume mascara in noir

  Cheeks
  Mac Bad Girl Gone Good blush
  Mac Freshen Up highlighter

  Lips
  Mac Tart n Trendy lipstick
  Chanel Calypso glossimer

  I liked this look a lot better than the one I did a week ago.  I'm not sure why.  Oh I think it was the Ardent.  I used Erable last time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

​Very quiet here in these parts (channeling my inner cow girl) for sure.  I was away since Friday-----another wedding.  I need to get caught up so we can roll into fall with some 
looks based on fall scenes that inspire us????  Perhaps?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

We've had a nice little break!  Is anyone ready for fall????  Ready or not---for some of us it starts tomorrow at 4:21 AM.  I was thinking we could approach a fall theme the way we did the city skylines....let the scenery/fall foliage around us to be our inspiration for our makeup looks.   Things by me are slow because of unseasonably warm weather, so there's still a lot of green.  Today is the first day that our temperature is commensurate for the season, but it's supposed to be 80 degrees for our first full day of fall.  I'll willing to jump right in and start using fall colors in anticipation of what's to come!!!

Please join me!!!!!

BTW:  No makeup for me today-----I have a late afternoon dental appointment


----------



## Anneri (Sep 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We've had a nice little break!  Is anyone ready for fall????  Ready or not---for some of us it starts tomorrow at 4:21 AM.  I was thinking we could approach a fall theme the way we did the city skylines....let the scenery/fall foliage around us to be our inspiration for our makeup looks.   Things by me are slow because of unseasonably warm weather, so there's still a lot of green.  Today is the first day that our temperature is commensurate for the season, but it's supposed to be 80 degrees for our first full day of fall.  I'll willing to jump right in and start using fall colors in anticipation of what's to come!!!
> 
> Please join me!!!!!
> 
> BTW:  No makeup for me today-----I have a late afternoon dental appointment


  Hi Med!!!

  I thought we'd lost you to the TF/Chanel/Loub threads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's fall here all right - we had some nice sunny, clear but cool days (my fave!!!), but today it's grey and raining. I've been slacking a bit because I had products to test for the blog and things to do before we're going away on vacation to Italy in a few days.That will prolong my summer makeup for a bit! 

  Oh, and hope the appointment will be ok. The dentist is my nemesis. I'm always so afraid and will start to cry in the end.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We've had a nice little break!  Is anyone ready for fall????  Ready or not---for some of us it starts tomorrow at 4:21 AM.  I was thinking we could approach a fall theme the way we did the city skylines....let the scenery/fall foliage around us to be our inspiration for our makeup looks.   Things by me are slow because of unseasonably warm weather, so there's still a lot of green.  Today is the first day that our temperature is commensurate for the season, but it's supposed to be 80 degrees for our first full day of fall.  I'll willing to jump right in and start using fall colors in anticipation of what's to come!!!
> 
> Please join me!!!!!
> 
> BTW:  No makeup for me today-----I have a late afternoon dental appointment


  Fall it is!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Fall it is!!






Happy first day of fall !!!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Very quiet here in these parts (channeling my inner cow girl) for sure.  I was away since Friday-----another wedding.  I need to get caught up so we can roll into fall with some
> looks based on fall scenes that inspire us????  Perhaps?????


  It's still hot as heck here!! We more or less have summer type weather all year round so I just pretend to keep up this seasonal makeup change with you gals lol. So count me in for fall!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's still hot as heck here!! We more or less have summer type weather all year round so I just pretend to keep up this seasonal makeup change with you gals lol. So count me in for fall!


   Yay Shars!!!! 



  I wore a green, brown & gold eye look today.  I'm confused just like the flowers that still have their blooms  I'm so ready for fall though!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's still hot as heck here!! We more or less have summer type weather all year round so I just pretend to keep up this seasonal makeup change with you gals lol. So count me in for fall!


  lol It really is like fire out there


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It really is like fire out there


  I'm tired of sweating, man!!! The a/c in my car is broken too, so it's not blowing cool air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  At least I know my foundation and primer works 'cause they haven't melted off my face on my way to work lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm tired of sweating, man!!! The a/c in my car is broken too, so it's not blowing cool air :thud:  At least I know my foundation and primer works 'cause they haven't melted off my face on my way to work lol.


   lol You've got great products, then


----------



## sagehen (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm tired of sweating, man!!! The a/c in my car is broken too, so it's not blowing cool air :thud:  At least I know my foundation and primer works 'cause they haven't melted off my face on my way to work lol.


 You must tell us what this magic combo is^^


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me!! How did you like it today? Today I used Becca's Champagne Pop with the blush from the MAC x Sharon Osbourne collection and it was very pretty. I really think that Champagne Pop was worth the hype.
> 
> Nice! I did a look kinda like this today. But more of the in the water reflection of the sky line! I need to go to selfie classes.* I always try to take a selfie to share my eyelooks with y'all but they never translate like how the IG girls' own translate haha.*


  OMG same here! I don't know how they do it.   If I find any tips I'll post them. 

  Ok, I'm sneaking back in getting caught up and seeing where we are.  I pretty much wore the same looks while out of town but did the PRETTIEST green eye look with Armani's eye tint.  I'll be doing that one again soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2015)

sagehen said:


> You must tell us what this magic combo is^^


  yes you do!


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yes you do!


  I use whatever mattifying primer I like, then over the primer, I use Sephora's smoothing translucent setting powder and then my foundation on top. I prefer the powder under because I feel I have less of a cast. I then set my foundation with whatever finishing powder I choose. Mostly I use one of the MAC MSFs. Then I may or may not set with a spray (UD or Ben Nye). I think the key to this whole thing is the Sephora powder and my actual foundation - Estee Lauder Double Matte.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm tired of sweating, man!!! The a/c in my car is broken too, so it's not blowing cool air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no



​I used to love the heat.  Now, not so much!!!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I use whatever mattifying primer I like, then over the primer, I use Sephora's smoothing translucent setting powder and then my foundation on top. I prefer the powder under because I feel I have less of a cast. I then set my foundation with whatever finishing powder I choose. Mostly I use one of the MAC MSFs. Then I may or may not set with a spray (UD or Ben Nye). I think the key to this whole thing is the Sephora powder and my actual foundation - Estee Lauder Double Matte.


 Double Matte?!? There's a shade for us in that?


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes ma'am. For us and the darker berries lol. The one I have I picked up at a CCO and the shade has been discontinued so I'm not sure what my equivalent in the current line would be. The shade I have is called Warm Chestnut. That foundation lasts alllll day on me with hardly any touchups - even in this beast of a summer - and it looks natural. Even when the oil breaks through, it looks natural.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 25, 2015)

[quote name="StellahB1" url="/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/7710#post_3023328"]Hello Medgal07.... I think i'm much late to join this forum but plz if you have any information about best summer nail designs then plz it's a humble request to share with me because i love to makeover my nails... [/quote]  Hi, not Medgal but have a look at the nailpolish discussion thread where you'll find a lot of manis, hauls and designs!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Are there any specific colours we're doing this week? Wore burgundy-ish shades today lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StellahB1* 


  Hello Medgal07.... I think i'm much late to join this forum but plz if you have any information about best summer nail designs then plz it's a humble request to share with me because i love to makeover my nails...





Stellah!  *WELCOME* to Specktra!   You will have more inspiration for nail designs than you ever imagined possible---as Anneri suggested, in the nail polish thread.  I put the link below.  Have fun exploring 500 pages of photos & nail fun!!!

                               http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand/17370


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Are there any specific colours we're doing this week? Wore burgundy-ish shades today lol







Ahoy AWS!!!  Funny---I'm wearing pink & burgundy---D & G Antique Rose cream E/S & CL Djalouzi lipstick 
         and NYC INC Midnight Merlot NP>.  I'm wearing these as my nod to fall!!!
         Here's some color inspiration for fall colors that we experience in the two links below:

photos of fall foliage

fall colors


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi, not Medgal but have a look at the nailpolish discussion thread where you'll find a lot of manis, hauls and designs!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy AWS!!!  Funny---I'm wearing pink & burgundy---D & G Antique Rose cream E/S & CL Djalouzi lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]         and NYC INC Midnight Merlot NP>.  I'm wearing these as my nod to fall!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]         Here's some color inspiration for fall colors that we experience in the two links below:[/COLOR]          photos of fall foliage          fall colors


   Cool! I'll browse ;-)   Wearing YSL couture palette no9  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     And in different lighting lol one pass of D&G Magnetic Monica lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I blotted it before lunch and am just wearing the stain with some balm


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I blotted it before lunch and am just wearing the stain with some balm


  That lipstick is super pretty! Nice that it stains so evenly as well!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> That lipstick is super pretty! Nice that it stains so evenly as well!


  I love it. Wish I had a pic of the stain I'm home now and it's like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no dry lips!


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> And no dry lips!


  You and your perfect little cupid's bow! I like this lippie. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I blotted it before lunch and am just wearing the stain with some balm


    Beautiful!!!!  I love this color on you!!! Your lips look like you're wearing newly applied lipstick---that's awesome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> And no dry lips!


    STILL PRETTY!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> STILL PRETTY!


 
  LOL Thank you!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

Today I didn't have time for an eye look but I wore NARS blush in *Almeria* and Laura Mercier's *Ritual Bronzer*. I also wore Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink which is debatably a fall shade, I guess.


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Today I didn't have time for an eye look but I wore NARS blush in *Almeria* and Laura Mercier's *Ritual Bronzer*. I also wore Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink which is debatably a fall shade, I guess.


  I love that Almeria blush! Ritual is still on my "pick up" list. I'm going to get it during the VIB sale! I wore MAC's Eugenie lipstick from the recent Giambattista Valli collection. That lipstick makes me feel some type of way - like I can conquer and plunder lol! I'll see if I can post a pic later. I had a good selfie day today haha.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love that Almeria blush! Ritual is still on my "pick up" list. I'm going to get it during the VIB sale! I wore MAC's Eugenie lipstick from the recent Giambattista Valli collection. That lipstick makes me feel some type of way - *like I can conquer and plunder lol!* I'll see if I can post a pic later. *I had a good selfie day* today haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Today I didn't have time for an eye look but I wore NARS blush in *Almeria* and Laura Mercier's *Ritual Bronzer*. I also wore Bobbi Brown *Sunset Pink which is debatably a fall shade, I guess. *


    I wore Almeria blush one day this week and I've used Ritual Bronzer so much that I have a huge dent in the center-----I absolutely love both.  I need to reach for 
   Pink Sunset more often----*no debate-*---I've seen a recent sunset with shades of pink----no joke.  Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love that Almeria blush! Ritual is still on my "pick up" list. I'm going to get it during the VIB sale! I wore MAC's Eugenie lipstick from the recent Giambattista Valli collection. That lipstick makes me feel some type of way - like I can conquer and plunder lol! I'll see if *I can post a pic later. I had a good selfie day today haha.*


    You go Shars!!!  We all want to see your amazing Selfie!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore Almeria blush one day this week and I've used Ritual Bronzer so much that *I have a huge dent in the center*-----I absolutely love both.  I need to reach for
> Pink Sunset more often----*no debate-*---I've seen a recent sunset with shades of pink----no joke.  Absolutely stunning!!!


  A dent! Dang girl! 

  Both you and @Shars are making me feel better about my Almeria purchase. I was having some buyers remorse because of it's similarities to Dolce Vita. I am going to pay with them side by side to convince myself that they are different enough to warrant having both.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> A dent! Dang girl!
> 
> Both you and @Shars are making me feel better about my Almeria purchase. I was having some buyers remorse because of it's similarities to Dolce Vita. I am going to pay with them side by side to convince myself that they are different enough to warrant having both.


  Oh---I don't have Dolce Vita.  Let us know your verdict!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love that Almeria blush! Ritual is still on my "pick up" list. I'm going to get it during the VIB sale! I wore MAC's Eugenie lipstick from the recent Giambattista Valli collection. That lipstick makes me feel some type of way - like I can conquer and plunder lol! I'll see if I can post *a pic* later. I had a good selfie day today haha.


  Let's see your empowering lipstick!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You go Shars!!!  We all want to see your amazing Selfie!!!![/COLOR]


   Yasss


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yasss


  Yeah---I may need to buy it huh?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yeah---I may need to buy it huh?[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

Well---I ended up wearing shades of pink and burgundy all weekend.  I was inspired by cool, grey overcast weather.  Fall is really here---woo hoo!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Wearing a green and brown look today with CL Zoulou lipstick----can't get enough of it.  The weather has reverted back to summer---it's 82 degrees today with doesn't inspire much of a fall look.  I came extremely close because the leaves are still green.  My flowers, especially the rose garden is in full bloom!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

It has finally dipped down to the 60's here and I'm trying to figure out where all my fall clothes are, or what to wear in weather like this. LOL 

I've been trying to recreate this eye look and been wearing my burgundy vamp I had made at Bite. I LOVE this color.  I should've gotten two. 





  my blending skills S U C K...  LOL  So much so, I just want to go home and practice. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> It has finally dipped down to the 60's here and *I'm trying to figure out where all my fall clothes are, or what to wear in weather like this. LOL *
> 
> I've been trying to recreate this eye look and been wearing my burgundy vamp I had made at Bite. I LOVE this color.  I should've gotten two.
> 
> ...


 GORGEOUS!  Love the colors so much!!!!  It's hard to plan a wardrobe when it's 82 degrees one day and 60 the next!  Even my plants and flowers are confused!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> It has finally dipped down to the 60's here and I'm trying to figure out where all my fall clothes are, or what to wear in weather like this. LOL    I've been trying to recreate this eye look and been wearing my burgundy vamp I had made at Bite. I LOVE this color.  I should've gotten two.
> 
> my blending skills S U C K...  LOL  So much so, I just want to go home and practice. LOL


  I am wearing a similar color on my lids today. Damn this 90 degree weather!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am wearing a similar color on my lids today.* Damn this 90 degree weather!*


 I just ordered some flannel shirts and leggings-----a little homage to fall thinking that will somehow make it show up!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I just ordered some flannel shirts and leggings-----a little homage to fall thinking that will somehow make it show up!!!


  LOL, I'll trade you. 

  Where did you order your items?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, I'll trade you.
> 
> Where did you order your items?


   Oh and floppy hats!!!    J Crew & Nordies.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh and floppy hats!!!    J Crew & Nordies.


  I was just looking at floppy hats. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I was just looking at floppy hats. LOL


    I got a black and a burgundy.  Now I need navy and dark brown.  I think they're so chic!



and fun!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a big head and big hair, hats are so hard for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I have a big head and big hair, hats are so hard for me.


    Rag & Bone actually has them sized versus one size fits all.  My head is enormous as is my hair.  R & B can be 
   pricey but if you plan to wear the hat (s) frequently then it's worth it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Although it's fall I'll be fitting is several days of pink for BCAM


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Although it's fall I'll be fitting is several days of pink for BCAM


  Of course! Have to do it, it's what started this whole thing.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Although it's fall I'll be fitting is several days of pink for BCAM[/COLOR]:cheer:


   Of course! Have to do it, it's what started this whole thing.  [/quote]  True. I will have the obligatory pink ombre mani and lots of pink lips.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh, are we doing BCAM pinks? I wore neutrals and greens yesterday and today, respectively


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I wore neutrals and greens yesterday and today, respectively


  YES!  I didn't know if anyone wanted to commit to the entire emanate but Sage is correct---that is the cornerstone of this thread.  So, since yesterday I have incorporated pink into my makeup looks.  We don;t have to do all pink---I did pink eye looks w/ D & G Antiqued Rose cream E/S as a base for TF Pink Duo with CL Impera Lipstick.  

Pink goes nicely with green too!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Sage you are so awesome!!!!!  I love it!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE] YES!  I didn't know if anyone wanted to commit to the entire emanate but Sage is correct---that is the cornerstone of this thread.  So, since yesterday I have incorporated pink into my makeup looks.  We don;t have to do all pink---I did pink eye looks w/ D & G Antiqued Rose cream E/S as a base for TF Pink Duo with CL Impera Lipstick.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]Pink goes nicely with green too!!!:happydance:  [/COLOR]


  And pink lips go great with a neutral eye (that is my "fall" look lately - neutral eyes and dark lips in burgundy or brown - I bore myself, but I look forward to doing a few looks with the new burgundy shadow from MACnificent Me, which somehow made it into my bag yesterday afternoon...)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> And pink lips go great with a neutral eye (that is my "fall" look lately - neutral eyes and dark lips in burgundy or brown - I bore myself, but I look forward to doing a few looks with t*he new burgundy shadow from MACnificent Me, which somehow made it into my bag yesterday afternoon...)*






Don't you just hate those aggressive MU products that seemingly hop right into your bag?  I LOVE the idea of neutral eyes and burgundy lips.  The hits just keep on 
          coming with you Sage!!!!  I love it!!!!! Thank you so much.  I'm going to do light pink nails,  neutral eyes & burgundy lips right now!!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=EE82EE]Don't you just hate those aggressive MU products that seemingly hop right into your bag?  I LOVE the idea of neutral eyes and burgundy lips.  The hits just keep on[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]          coming with you Sage!!!! [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] I love it!!!!! Thank you so much.  I'm going to do light pink nails,  neutral eyes & burgundy lips right now!!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]           [/COLOR]:yaay:


  Well that aggressive little e/s is nudging me today to pick up its friend,  A Little Lusty blush, on the way home. She is lonely in my purse.  What burgundy lip will you wear today?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> What burgundy lip will you wear today?






Just think of it like providing your lonely only child with a sibling---a playmate---a confidant!!!

​        I am wearing Christian Louboutin Djalouzi---a pretty red-brown, burgundy w/a matte finish


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> What burgundy lip will you wear today?


   those two got me too.  heffas!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> And pink lips go great with a neutral eye (that is my "fall" look lately - neutral eyes and dark lips in burgundy or brown - I bore myself, but I look forward to doing a few looks with the new burgundy shadow from MACnificent Me, which somehow made it into my bag yesterday afternoon...)


  Tee hee, I quoted myself! So, I got A Little Lusty today and also came out with the Laura Mercier Sleek and Chic palette, He Said, She Said and Ms. Diva PLW lip pencils, and VG Miley Cyrus 2. Oh, and some Jack Black lip balms. I cannot wait to make some looks with the LM palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> those two got me too.  *heffas! *







That's what I thought you said!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> So, I got A Little Lusty today and also came out with the Laura Mercier Sleek and Chic palette, He Said, She Said and Ms. Diva PLW lip pencils, and VG Miley Cyrus 2. Oh, and some Jack Black lip balms. I cannot wait to make some looks with the LM palette.


    Lucky???  You made a killing Sage  ENJOY!!!  Looking forward to hearing about the looks that you create with these gems!!!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 3, 2015)

i can't believe i haven't been here for four months!!!!
  i did not go back and read the 1022 posts that i missed, but i hope you have all been well!? i've missed you!!!

  i decided to go to school full-time while i work full-time, so for the next year and a half, i may only be here sporadically but will try to keep up with what everybody is doing!

  what is the current theme?
  is it BCAM?

  i didn't leave the house today (because i was up to my eyeballs in an accounting textbook) but i did apply burberry eyeshadow in almond, nars audacious mascara and becca shimmering skin perfector in opal. i think it was adequately understated for the occasion.


----------



## Shars (Oct 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i can't believe i haven't been here for four months!!!!
> i did not go back and read the 1022 posts that i missed, but i hope you have all been well!? i've missed you!!!
> 
> i decided to go to school full-time while i work full-time, so for the next year and a half, i may only be here sporadically but will try to keep up with what everybody is doing!
> ...








Hey! We were wondering what you had gotten yourself up to! That's great news re going back to school. I hope things are going well so far. We've been on a bit of a theme break but we're back for fall. BCAM is Breast Cancer Awareness Month so we'll incorporate pink into looks during the month.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> :hello:   i can't believe i haven't been here for four months!!!! i did not go back and read the 1022 posts that i missed, but i hope you have all been well!? i've missed you!!!  i decided to go to school full-time while i work full-time, so for the next year and a half, i may only be here sporadically but will try to keep up with what everybody is doing!  what is the current theme? is it BCAM?  i didn't leave the house today (because i was up to my eyeballs in an accounting textbook) but i did apply burberry eyeshadow in almond, nars audacious mascara and becca shimmering skin perfector in opal. i think it was adequately understated for the occasion.


  Welcome back and congrats on going back to school! How do you like the Audacious mascara?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 3, 2015)

sagehen said:


> So, I got A Little Lusty today and also came out with the Laura Mercier Sleek and Chic palette, He Said, She Said and Ms. Diva PLW lip pencils, and VG Miley Cyrus 2. Oh, and some Jack Black lip balms. I cannot wait to make some looks with the LM palette.


I'm really loving the latest offerings from Laura Mercier.  I still haven't picked up the Laura Mercier Fall collection and now I want a bunch of the holiday collection.  I'm ready for fall looks.  I've been just doing quick looks.  Mostly Armani runway eye tint on the eyes and liner and mascara.

  Today, I wanted to use the Chanel Tisse Automne palette.  

  Face
  Bobbi Brown serum corrector in Dark Peach
  Bobbi Brown serum concealer in Golden
  Sacha Cosmetic powder over concealer
  Tatcha Luminizing spray
  Tom Ford Warm Almond powder foundation
  Smashbox 24 hour concealer on spots (I found this works better if you apply it and blend immediately. It sets fast so you can do that baking thing that I usually do).
*Laura Mercier Ritual Bronzer - I wore this a bunch last week and I really want the Holiday palette with this in it.*


  Eyebrows
  Gucci brow pencil

  Eye
  I put the pink all over, bronze on lid and deep blackish green in outer V,
  Tom Ford duo liner
  Chanel Le Volume mascara in Noir
  Chanel Argent (copper) liner on lower lash line and waterline
  UD Perversion -tightline

  Cheeks
  Chanel Alezane

  Lips
  Chanel Melancholie RCS

  I'm going to try harder to post in this thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> i can't believe i haven't been here for four months!!!!
> i did not go back and read the 1022 posts that i missed, but i hope you have all been well!? i've missed you!!!
> 
> i decided to go to school full-time while i work full-time, so for the next year and a half, i may only be here sporadically but will try to keep up with what everybody is doing!
> ...


    Wow Aradhana!!!  It's been a minute.  It's so good seeing you here!!!  I'm glad you've been off doing great things.  Congrats and wishing you all the best in your 
   academic pursuits!!!

   Yes!   We're on the *BCAM theme*----our Genesis---Remembering those we have lost and survivors like myself and hoping to encourage all ladies to conduct breast 
   self exams and to go for mammograms.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm really loving the latest offerings from Laura Mercier.  I still haven't picked up the Laura Mercier Fall collection and now I want a bunch of the holiday collection.  I'm ready for fall looks.  I've been just doing quick looks.  Mostly Armani runway eye tint on the eyes and liner and mascara.
> 
> Today, I wanted to use the Chanel Tisse Automne palette.
> 
> ...






Thanks for posting what sounds like a beautiful fall look ICL!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 4, 2015)

Ahhhh.. I didn't know what BCAM was so I was so lost. I can get down with pink, I think, for this month. It's definitely my least favorite color ever but it might be nice for lip colors, eyeliners, and cheek colors, oh and highlighters! It's an excuse to get a couple of Sephora liners, (On Wednesday's We Wear Pink) and I can sneak some pink into purple looks. Or do a lot of fuchsia! I'm up for this challenge (and what a challenge it will be) lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Ahhhh.. I didn't know what BCAM was so I was so lost. I can get down with pink, I think, for this month. It's definitely my least favorite color ever but it might be nice for lip colors, eyeliners, and cheek colors, oh and highlighters! It's an excuse to get a couple of Sephora liners, (On Wednesday's We Wear Pink) and I can sneak some pink into purple looks. Or do a lot of fuchsia! I'm up for this challenge (and what a challenge it will be) lol.


  Don't forget-----Clothing and NP counts too!!!!  Thanks for supporting this important cause!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 5, 2015)

I pulled together a decent look including pink today:  I have an ombre pink mani too, just because.  FACE: ELDW, 6W1, Rich Ginger (old formula) NYX Full Coverage Concealer, orange, under eyes with LA Girl Fawn LA Girl concealer, Chestnut, over dark spots EL Double Matte powder, Deep MAC powder blush, Dirty Plum Rimmel London brow pencil, Dark Brown  EYES: WnW Fergie primer LM Artist Palette for eyes (2015 release), Primrose on lid, Plum Smoke in crease, Fresco to blend out LA Girl e/l pencil, some blackened purple shade Stila Glamour eyes mascara, black  LIPS: Jeffree Star liquid l/s, Masochist. It came just in time for this challenge lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Jeffree Star liquid l/s, Masochist. It came just in time for this challenge lol


 ​Wow---that's gorgeous!!!!  I had look it up because I wasn't familiar with it and I actually gasped!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 6, 2015)

Today the only pink I had time to slap on my face was LM Ritual. That has plumish/pink tones so I'm gonna say that counts, lol. I wore Vamp It Up lipstick today (Wet n Wild) and I go soooo many compliments. I love dark fall lips. Yas!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Today the only pink I had time to slap on my face was LM Ritual. That has plumish/pink tones so I'm gonna say that counts, lol. I wore Vamp It Up lipstick today (Wet n Wild) and I go soooo many compliments. I love dark fall lips. Yas!


   I have Ritual and I can see the pink veining in it so it totally counts!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2015)

​Today I wore a variation of pink in the form of rose gold.  

*Tuesday*
*EYES**:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC* Rainy Season *Quad
     Courtly Grey to lids
     Typographic to crease & lower lash line
     Arctic Grey to transition
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed, *Rose Gold *to highlight brow
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed, *Rose Gold *to highlight inner corners
MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  
Chanel Stylo Eye Liner, *Ardent* to waterline
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE*
Algenist *Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid*, SPF 50
Chanel, *Soleil Tan *De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
Este   Estée Lauder Double Wear Liquid Foundation
          Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/ Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer)
YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch* Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed, *Rose Gold *to highlight facial high planes
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Alézane *(Rust) *260*
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*to set foundation

 Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, *Brunette Natural* 03 to finish
Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Safki* 
Tom Ford *Casino* Lipstick
Tom Ford lip gloss,* Pink Guilt*

*NAILS:*
Estée Lauder *Rose Gold *(Pinked Gold)


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2015)

The only pink on my face today is my cheeks, but here goes:  FACE ELDW, Rich Ginger 6W1 (old formula) EL Double Matte powder, Deep NYX Orange Concealer under eyes LA Girl Pro HD concealer, Fawn under eyes, Chestnut on dark spots City Color Cosmetics contour palette, contour shade only *MAC Powder Blush, Dirty Plum*  EYES EL Pain Pot (I forget what they are called, but the old ones, not the eye paints), Café Au Lait LM Eye Art Artist Palette, Vanilla Nuts on lid, Truffle in crease, a bit of Espresso Bean in outer v, blended Rimmel London brow pencil, Dark Brown Milani liquid eyeliner pen, Black Stila GlamourEyes mascara, top and bottom lashes  LIPS KvD Liquid Lipstick, Echo


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

sagehen said:


> KvD Liquid Lipstick, Echo


 Thanks Sage!!!  Yay for any and everything pink!!!   #BCAMSAVESLIVES


----------



## sagehen (Oct 9, 2015)

This is a stretch, but here is my face for the day (my candidate for pink is in bold below).  FACE: same foundation/concealer/powder routine as rest of week (it is posted a few days ago I think)  EYES: WnW Fergie primer, Shimmer MAC Carbon, all over lids and JUST into crease *MAC Trax, blended thoroughly into crease and just a bit higher *(it pulls pink with cool shades on me, and the fallout, which I usually never have with this shade, is making visual interest on my lids) Sephora waterproof eye pencil, Flashy Black, on upper lash line and blended into lower with a bit of Carbon Stila GlamourEyes mascara  LIPS: NYX Liquid Suede, Stone Fox  My nails are polished a similar shade of grey, with black crackle polish as well on my accent nail. I am in a grey mood... wearing black and grey today too. I don't know why, considering that it is going to be upwards of 100 degrees today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> My nails are polished a similar shade of grey, with black crackle polish as well on my accent nail. I am in a grey mood... wearing black and grey today too. I don't know why, considering that it is going to be upwards of 100 degrees today.


    As soon as I saw Trax I immediately thought---rose gold.  I think it's an unsung hero among many MAC gems.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 11, 2015)

Not make up - but I wore pink for BCAM for a 5K race this am.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Not make up - but I wore pink for BCAM for a 5K race this am.


 ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>






Yay!  That's so awesome WD.  Congrats on a successful run for a great cause. 




#BCAMSAVESLIVES


----------



## aradhana (Oct 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Today I wore a variation of pink in the form of rose gold.
> 
> *Tuesday*
> *EYES**:*
> ...


  love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

Aradhana!!  So good to see you!!!  How is school going?  
 I've been remiss in posting my looks everyday---or should I say everyday that I wear makeup.  Today was one of those days that I went makeup free.
 I hope you're able to find the Rainy Saeson quad---I reach for it more often then I ever thought I would!!
 Take good care!!!!


----------



## StellahB1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Stellah!  *WELCOME* to Specktra!   You will have more inspiration for nail designs than you ever imagined possible---as Anneri suggested, in the nail polish thread.  I put the link below.  Have fun exploring 500 pages of photos & nail fun!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for link.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Today I wore a variation of pink in the form of rose gold.
> 
> *Tuesday*
> *EYES**:*
> ...


  I have an EL paint pot type product. I don't think I have that color though.  I have forgotten all about them.  I have been using LM Artist palette all week.  Which prompted me to buy the new one yesterday.  I really didn't need to but you know how it is.  I will try your combinations. Thanks!

  I haven't been doing the challenge but I was using my pink bag and wallet this week.  I switched out of the bag but I'm still using the wallet.

  I'll see if I can work in some pink makeup colors this week.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2015)

Haven't been wearing much pink.  In the last two weeks only TF Pink Glow palette one day and Dior Esquisse another. But I've been wearing my BCA pin.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 19, 2015)

I've been slacking on the pink front, but I have used Wild Rose Shimmerbrick and NARS Mata Hari blush a few times. And I use Cindy Lou everyday with my brow highlight so I've snuck in some pink in here and there.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 20, 2015)

I've worn makeup a few times this Month.  My eye looks weren't very memorable but I managed to wear pink each time.  Now to remember which ones. LOL  I did wear Silly, Tats, and the new liquid lip from Guerlain.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello ladies! Long time no see...

  I'm back from our vacation in Sicily (which was nice, but we had torrential downpours for the first week, and then the airline lost my luggage on the flight back, so that was quite stressful) and have finally settled back into normalcy!

  I've gotten a few beauty related bits and bobs during the time, but not much, because we're really moving to Asia next spring. So, come March, I'll chat with you all from Shanghai! In the meantime, I'll really have to cut back on makeup purchases. (Boo.)

  I got EL's Liquid Lip Potion in Naughty Naive (coral) and the Little Black Primer at the Duty Free, got Fashion Revival and Nice Composure Paintpot from MAC, and managed to order the Holiday Meteorites. So exited for those! I hope they arrive this week.

  Also: Aradhana!!!!! So happy to see you!

  During vacation time I wore the most basic makeup, but since I've come back I at least managed to work in one pink item at least into makeup looks. I wore Fashion Revival a lot, At Dusk EDB, tried to finish Clinique's chubby in whoppin watermelon, and the pink Miley VG. Not really elaborate looks, though, but I'm quite happy to manage those easy and quick looks lately and not living in my pjs day after day. Working from home can be challenging lol.
  Will try to get back into 'real' looks!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see...  *I'm back from our vacation in Sicily (which was nice, but we had torrential downpours for the first week, and then the airline lost my luggage on the flight back, so that was quite stressful) and have finally settled back into normalcy!  I've gotten a few beauty related bits and bobs during the time, but not much, because we're really moving to Asia next spring. So, come March, I'll chat with you all from Shanghai! *In the meantime, I'll really have to cut back on makeup purchases. (Boo.)  I got EL's Liquid Lip Potion in Naughty Naive (coral) and the Little Black Primer at the Duty Free, got Fashion Revival and Nice Composure Paintpot from MAC, and managed to order the Holiday Meteorites. So exited for those! I hope they arrive this week.  Also: Aradhana!!!!! So happy to see you!  During vacation time I wore the most basic makeup, but since I've come back I at least managed to work in one pink item at least into makeup looks. I wore Fashion Revival a lot, At Dusk EDB, tried to finish Clinique's chubby in whoppin watermelon, and the pink Miley VG. Not really elaborate looks, though, but I'm quite happy to manage those easy and quick looks lately and not living in my pjs day after day. Working from home can be challenging lol. Will try to get back into 'real' looks!


  @ the bolded:That sounds exciting. Traveling through Europe with a side of Intercontinental Relocation lol.  I am wearing OCC Anime Lip Tar and IMAN powder blush in Peace for my pink items today. My eyes are some neutral from a Sonia Kashuk palette and lotsa mascara.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi, not Medgal but have a look at the nailpolish discussion thread where you'll find a lot of manis, hauls and designs!





Medgal07 said:


> :lol:     :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]Stellah!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*WELCOME*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to Specktra!   You will have more inspiration for nail designs than you ever imagined possible---as Anneri suggested, in the nail polish thread.  I put the link [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]below.  Have fun exploring 500 pages of photos & nail fun!!![/COLOR]                               http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand/17370


  I believe that post was spam, so I deleted it. (It was flagged as such long after the fact.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I believe that post was spam, so I deleted it. (It was flagged as such long after the fact.)


   Wow!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @ the bolded:That sounds exciting. Traveling through Europe with a side of Intercontinental Relocation lol.  I am wearing OCC Anime Lip Tar and IMAN powder blush in Peace for my pink items today. My eyes are some neutral from a Sonia Kashuk palette and lotsa mascara.


  Exciting and terrifying at the same time!   I wore a look that I liked a lot yesterday! Only pink item was my blush, but here it is:


----------



## Anneri (Oct 22, 2015)

FACE:

  DIY Armani crema nuda foundation
  Maybelline Fit me concealer
  Anastasia Brow pomade in ash brown

  EYES:
  UDPP
  Tarte rich brown paintpot thingie (all over)
  Catrice Al Burgundy (over and in crease)
  Sephora waterproof liner in black lace
  Catrice mascara

  CHEEKS
  MAC At Dusk

  LIPS
  p2 suggest honesty lipstick (p2 is a German drugstore brand. I didn't want to fully commit on a more expensive lipstick yet - just wanted to ease into brown lipstick again and see if I like it!)


----------



## sagehen (Oct 22, 2015)

All NARS face today lol  FACE NARS Pro primer (I let someone talk me into this - hmph) Sheer Matte, New Orleans pressed powder, Mountain NYX Orange concealer under eyes, LA Girl Pro HD concealers, Fawn and Chestnut (ok almost all NARS)  EYES Ruby Kisses primer (supposedly UDPP dupe - not sure yet) NARS Yamal on lid, Sophia in crease, Bengali blended into outer crease Pixi w/p e/l, Black Cocoa on top lashline and the champagne-y shade inner lid Rimmel London ScandalEyes liner, Sparkle Blue, on lower water line Stila GlamourEyes mascara (LOTS of it - at least two coats) MAC eyebrow fluidline - Deep Dark Brunette - I am going to buy the lighter shade of this today)  LIPS undecided - probably WnW Sand Storm with NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


    BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> FACE:
> 
> DIY Armani crema nuda foundation
> Maybelline Fit me concealer
> ...


   That lipstick is so becoming on you!!!  Great color!!!  It reminds me of Christian Louboutin's lipstick in Zoulou.  I had to force myself NOT to wear it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> undecided - probably WnW Sand Storm with NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


   I love your ALL NARS look!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I keep forgetting I have Rainy Season.  I need to work it in.  I was just thinking yesterday that I hadn't used Casino lipstick yet.  I didn't use it because I was going to a Nars appointment and like to pull out products from the brand I haven't used in awhile if I can. Great idea to pair it with Pink Guilt.
> 
> 
> I have an EL paint pot type product. I don't think I have that color though.  I have forgotten all about them.  I have been using LM Artist palette all week.  Which prompted me to buy the new one yesterday.  I really didn't need to but you know how it is.  I will try your combinations. Thanks!
> ...


    I was really making a concerted effort to wear items that I've had for several weeks but had not yet worn and Casino fit that bill.  Pink Guilt is so amazing---it's like liquid 
   rose gold for your lips.  I find it compliments many shades, but especially nudes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've managed to work some pinks into my predominantly burgundy makeup looks.  I've been obsessed with burgundy and mauve lately and both play so well with pink.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]I've managed to work some pinks into my predominantly burgundy makeup looks.  I've been obsessed with burgundy and mauve lately and both play so well with pink.[/COLOR]


 I thought of your obsession this morning when I bought some burgundy pants lol. I thought "I wonder if @megdal07 would approve? I also bought a tunic with mostly burgundy print. And then I went downstairs and bought more ABH than I planned to...is that why it's called "Impulse" cosmetics at Macy's lol?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I thought of your obsession this morning when I bought some burgundy pants lol. I thought "I wonder if @megdal07 would approve? I also bought a tunic with mostly burgundy print. And then I went downstairs and bought more ABH than I planned to...is that why it's called "Impulse" cosmetics at Macy's lol?







​Oh Meddy totally approves!!!  I recently purchased burgundy Lysse leggings to go w/my burgundy Cardy Uggs & burgundy floppy hat.  I have Chanel, Malice NP on at the very moment.  I wore those items with a silk floral print tunic w/lots of burgundy in it.

Not only do I approve-------I applaud you!!!! 



 In this sea of burgundy I wore my pink BCA ribbon pin and I changed the date and second hand on my Apple Watch to Vintage Rose!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2015)

BCAM


----------



## aradhana (Oct 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see...
> 
> I'm back from our vacation in Sicily (which was nice, but we had torrential downpours for the first week, and then the airline lost my luggage on the flight back, so that was quite stressful) and have finally settled back into normalcy!
> 
> ...


  beautiful! i love the eyes!

  i have yet to wear pink this month. i think i wore some as blush, but somehow i felt it didn't count! lol. i will try tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    Yay for pink ribbon pins----#BCAMSAVESLIVES!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hello! so nice to see you!
> *you know what, i did find rainy season on eBay, saved my search and forgot to go back and buy it. thank you for reminding me..*..
> 
> 
> ...






I hope you got it!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Yay for pink ribbon pins----#BCAMSAVESLIVES!!!!![/COLOR]


   You're the best!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You're the best!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :kiss:


  :frenz:


----------



## aradhana (Oct 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you got it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *aradhana* 

 i sure did! and it already arrived! let me tell you, that was fast!
i will try to use it tomorrow. i* have yet to wear pink...what's wrong with me??? *


I'm so glad you got it





  Oh just THINK pink---you don't have to wear it 



Just perform your self breast exams and get your mammograms!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Have you scheduled your mammogram?????*


----------



## sagehen (Oct 27, 2015)

I love the horse's cap lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I love the horse's cap lol


    Do you believe that sits in a hospital lobby???  You can't miss it.  I love it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm repeating Tuesdays look. 

  It isn't pink, but I'm claiming it since it's in the pink family. 

  I need to get my mammogram, my friend 39 just found out she has stage 3 or 4 breast cancer. 


  Eyes
  Melody on the lid, with a burgundy color from the viseart dark matters color in the corner and a brown in the crease. 
  Looking Good (burgundy) paint pot as the liner.  I don't think I like non black liners on me.  THey don't really stand out or emphasize anything. 

  Cheeks:  today I wore Golden Sun, yesterday I wore MAC bad girl gone good.  (whatever that riri blush was called) 

  Lips: Chanel Rouge Noir. I love this one.  I had a Bite lipstick made in a similar color but freaking lost it.  I'm so upset about that, but happy this color is similar.  I'm going to call them and see if they can remake it and send it if I give them the ingredients. 

  Brows. Nars brow gel.  I do my eyebrows myself and completely messed them up. LOL


THis past weekend all I remember is Quick Sizzle on my lips and the bronze Armani Runway tint with greens.  LOVE THIS TINT.  I think it is a good investment if you don't have it. It's the perfect copper bronze.  Not too brown, or gold.  Bronze just like a penny. 


  Oh I forgot today's foundation. I'm experimenting, so I really don't remember what I wear from one day to the next. LMAO 

  Concealer: Mineralize in nc44 topped with EX powder foundation in F300
  I think I'm officially ready to leave MAC alone.  I look orange.  I don't think I'm finally changing to orange undertones, unless it's the red from this Summer leaving?  #rambling  IDK! LOL


----------



## sagehen (Oct 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm repeating Tuesdays look.   It isn't pink, but I'm claiming it since it's in the pink family.   I need to get my mammogram, my friend 39 just found out she has stage 3 or 4 breast cancer.


  Get your mammogram Pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Get your mammogram Pretty!


  yes ma'am!  I had my first one last year, way before they tell you to get one, but I no longer buy the guidelines that say you have to wait until you are 45.  NO way.  No how! Not with my families history, and this is the second friend who got it under 40 or at 40.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2015)

All the best for your friend Pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm repeating Tuesdays look.
> 
> It isn't pink, but I'm claiming it since *it's in the pink family. *
> 
> ...


    That totally works Pretty---within the color family is legit!!!!  I'm so sorry about your friend. The type of cancer is as important as the stage and I hope that she doesn't 
   have an aggressive type and she has an ultimately successful outcome.  Pretty, please get you mammo!!!

   Your looks all sound lovely.   I'm loving Chanel Rouge /Noir too!!!  You keep talking about Armani ET, Runway and I could kick myself for not yet wearing it.  Next month 
   for sure---it's a great November color!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yes ma'am!  I had my first one last year, way before they tell you to get one, but I no longer buy the guidelines that say you have to wait until you are 45.  NO way.  No how! Not with my families history, and this is the second friend who got it under 40 or at 40.


 Early detection is key---I'll be *13 years* post bilateral mastectomy next month!!!  It matters!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh Pretty, Oh Pretty


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2015)

^^LOVE it! This is not just for Prettypackages, everyone in this thread needs to be mindful of this.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Early detection is key---I'll be *13 years* post bilateral mastectomy next month!!!  It matters!!![/COLOR]


   :frenz:   





Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=EE82EE]Oh Pretty, Oh Pretty[/COLOR]


  ♡


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Pretty, Oh Pretty


  LOVE IT!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> ♡


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you!
> LOVE IT!









We love you, so schedule that mammogram!!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Early detection is key---I'll be *13 years* post bilateral mastectomy next month!!!  It matters!!![/COLOR] [/quoté   Hello   Yes early detection matters ( I got mine this very week and That is not My cup of tea as cancers run in My family ), I was not precisely happy to go to the clinic again, I have to undergo a mammo ( and echography because of my family history ) each year, so yes *prettypackages you must do it, * I hope everything Will go smooth for you. Hopefully your friend recovers.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Early detection is key---I'll be *13 years* post bilateral mastectomy next month!!!  It matters!!![/COLOR]
> [/quoté
> 
> 
> ...


  Dominique!!!!






  How are you, my friend? We missed you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Early detection is key---I'll be *13 years* post bilateral mastectomy next month!!!  It matters!!![/COLOR]
> [/quoté
> 
> 
> ...






​So good to see you on the boards Dominique and I'm happy you're taking good care of yourself


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween!!! 

  Have we given any thought to November's theme?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Happy Halloween!!!
> 
> Have we given any thought to November's theme?






Happy Halloween!!!!!  Today is the last day of BCAM I'm so ready to actually wear fall colors---orange, brown, green red, yellow,purple, bronze----not all at once of 
     course!




  What are your thoughts???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Happy Halloween!!!!!  Today is the last day of BCAM I'm so ready to actually wear fall colors---orange, brown, green red, yellow,purple, bronze----not all at once of
> course!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 


I'm more than ready for some fall colors. Especially because we'll be knee deep in winter before we know it. 

Then *lets do it *Twinkle_Twinkle



Show us what you've got!!!  *Fall colors it is ladies!!!*
I'm rust/orange today.  I'll post my full look later.


----------



## Shars (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Then *lets do it *Twinkle_Twinkle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm up for fall colours!! I'll start from tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm up for fall colours!! I'll start from tomorrow.


   Yay!!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm up for fall colours!! I'll start from tomorrow.


 Me too! I am going to try to debut A Little Lusty blush in some look.


----------



## Shars (Nov 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Me too! I am going to try to debut A Little Lusty blush in some look.


  Oooh that reminds me of that NARS blush from last holiday - Almeria! I need to show that some love!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh that reminds me of that NARS blush from last holiday - Almeria! I need to show that some love!







Good call----I love Almeria----you ladies made me buy it



Thank you.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'd never heard of A little Lusty---looked it up & it's gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh that reminds me of that NARS blush from last holiday - Almeria! I need to show that some love!


  ohhh yes, love her!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yay for Fall colors!!!!





*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC *Rainy Season* Quad
     Courtly Grey to lids
     Typographic to crease & lower lash line
     Arctic Grey to transition
Bobbi Brown, *Sandstone* Shimmer brickto highlight brow and inner corners
MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  
Chanel Stylo Eye Liner, *Ardent* to waterline
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE*
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’* Blur Primer*
Estée Lauder* Double Wear *All Day Glow BB Moisture Makeup *4.5* mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* 
Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/ Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, Ritual (bronze w/pink shimmer)

YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch* Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder
 Bobbi Brown, *Sandstone* Shimmer brickto highlight facial high planes
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Alézane* (Rust) *260*
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*to set foundation

 Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating *Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale to finish
MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Safki* 
Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet,* La Mysterieuse 59 *(Copper Rosewood)

*NAILS:*
Chanel *Troublante* 675 - See swatches here:  http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/09/03/chanel-troublante-and-singuliere-rouge-allure-collection-2015/


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't posted here in months but I'll try to do that more. And "fall colours" definitely lured me back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My look from Saturday can fit in the theme:

  Face:

  MAC Fix+ Rose
  CT Miracle eye wand 2
  CT Magic foundation 3
  MAC Light boost
  Chanel Lumiere d'ete
  D&G Tan
  TF Pink glow - blush
  theBalm Mary-Lou manizer 
  MAC blot powder 
  MAC Fix+ Rose

  Eyes:

  UDPP
  Bourjois Color edition 24h Prune nocturne
  Too Faced Semi-sweet chocolate bar Mousse and Puddin' in the crease; Coconut creme on the brow bone
  TF Pink Glow - burgundy on the lid and light pink in the inner corner
  Too Faced Chocolate bar - Amaretto on the lower lash line and Cherry cordial in the outer 1/3
  Maybelline gel liner Black
  Chanel Le volume Ultra noir 
  MAC Vanilla pigment on the eyebrow arch

  Brows:

  TF Unabashed - taupe
  ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe
  ABH clear gel

  Lips:

  Colourpop Trap

  Nails:

  MAC Mean&Green





  I think I broke out from the holiday balls too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give them one more chance.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies   I haven't posted here in months but I'll try to do that more. And "fall colours" definitely lured me back in :lol:  My look from Saturday can fit in the theme:  Face:  MAC Fix+ Rose CT Miracle eye wand 2 CT Magic foundation 3 MAC Light boost Chanel Lumiere d'ete D&G Tan TF Pink glow - blush theBalm Mary-Lou manizer  MAC blot powder  MAC Fix+ Rose  Eyes:  UDPP Bourjois Color edition 24h Prune nocturne Too Faced Semi-sweet chocolate bar Mousse and Puddin' in the crease; Coconut creme on the brow bone TF Pink Glow - burgundy on the lid and light pink in the inner corner Too Faced Chocolate bar - Amaretto on the lower lash line and Cherry cordial in the outer 1/3 Maybelline gel liner Black Chanel Le volume Ultra noir  MAC Vanilla pigment on the eyebrow arch  Brows:  TF Unabashed - taupe ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe ABH clear gel  Lips:  Colourpop Trap  Nails:  MAC Mean&Green
> 
> I think I broke out from the holiday balls too :crybaby:  I'll give them one more chance.


  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello, ladies I will have to Google how to do eye looks for my eye shapes. I also think one is more deeper set than the other :shock: and when I apply makeup in the crease of the eyes, they aren't the same ...   Today I used TF Raw Jade duo with the Arista Golden Olive duo and my beloved TF Coco Ravish on the lips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Perhaps I should use my brushes vs the disposable eyeshadow applicators. And take more care.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      Looking forward to the "fall" looks!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Looking forward to the "fall" looks!


  They look great on you! I have a similar problem, one of my eyes is more hooded than the other and it's quite difficult to work with that, especially with eyeliner because it emphasises the difference even more.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!  They look great on you! I have a similar problem, one of my eyes is more hooded than the other and it's quite difficult to work with that, especially with eyeliner because it emphasises the difference even more.


   Thank you very much [@]mkoparanova[/@]!   Oh! I've never worn as much makeup and as regularly until the last year or so, and only then realized the difference! The effect in the creases are a little different and I've been noticing it lately. I'm terrible at eyeliner in general lol


----------



## Shars (Nov 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty girl. Love the greens! If I can sneak a selfie at my desk later, I'll upload my look lol.


----------



## Shars (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay for Fall colors!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just love the duo-chrome nature of Troublante! Chanel did such a good job with the two colours they choose for that!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Soooo pretty Maggie! Trap looks so mauvy and nice here! I still need to pick that up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Shars! I love Trap, I've been wearing it a lot! Tulle is my other favourite.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I started noticing a lot of asymmetry in my face since I started wearing more makeup! Actually there's nothing symmetrical about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I love the color combo AWS, and you have _*fabulous*_ eyes & lips.  I've never gotten good results with the brushes that come with the palettes---they've always been too 
  small & I'm really awkward with  them.  Yay for fall colors!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I just love the duo-chrome nature of Troublante! Chanel did such a good job with the two colours they choose for that!


   They really did do a good job Shars!  I'm trying to limit my NP purchases to shades that are unique & non-dupeable w/ my stash.  Won't be easy but I'm giving it a shot!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!   I love the way the lips and eyes match PERFECTLY.  I absolutely  love those types of pairings!!!!  I'm  now inspired to do the same w/orange/brown/rust colors.
> 
> I love the color combo AWS, and you have _*fabulous*_ eyes & lips.  I've never gotten good results with the brushes that come with the palettes---they've always been too
> small & I'm really awkward with  them.  Yay for fall colors!!!!


  Thank you Meddy! It's weird because on their own, they are completely different but when I wore them together they matched!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Absolutely beautiful!!!   I love the way the lips and eyes match PERFECTLY.  I absolutely  love those types of pairings!!!!  I'm  now inspired to do the same w/orange/brown/rust colors.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I love the color combo AWS, and you have _*fabulous*_ eyes & lips.  I've never gotten good results with the brushes that come with the palettes---they've always been too[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  small & I'm really awkward[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] with  them.  Yay for fall colors!!!![/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]     I think I used the eyeshadow applicator from my eyeshadow just once lol  I usually use the double-ended disposable eyeshadow applicators from a beauty store lol I'm sure brushes are better for crease work but I hardly use them, even the Hakuhodo and TF :shock: Must try harder  Looking forward to the "fall" makeup!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2015)

Maggie, that's beautiful! 

  So is yours AWs.  I say definitely use your brushes over the mu applicator.  I'll go back and find some hooded eyeshadow videos.  THe ones I had weren't as good as I thought.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't know what I came up with today.  I'll try to get a pic later.  It definitely wasn't what I intended. LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Maggie, that's a beautiful!   So is yours AWs.  I say definitely use your brushes over the mu applicator.  I'll go back and find some hooded eyeshadow videos.  THe ones I had weren't as good as I thought.


   Thank you [@]Prettypackages[/@]!!   





Prettypackages said:


> I don't know what I came up with today.  I'll try to get a pic later.  It definitely wasn't what I intended. LOL


   Now I'm curious lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Maggie, that's a beautiful!
> 
> So is yours AWs.  I say definitely use your brushes over the mu applicator.  I'll go back and find some hooded eyeshadow videos.  THe ones I had weren't as good as I thought.


  Thank you, Pretty!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I don't know what I came up with today.  I'll try to get a pic later.  It definitely wasn't what I intended. LOL


 Pretty you're a rip.  I just adore you!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hello, ladies I will have to Google how to do eye looks for my eye shapes. I also think one is more deeper set than the other :shock: and when I apply makeup in the crease of the eyes, they aren't the same ...   Today I used TF Raw Jade duo with the Arista Golden Olive duo and my beloved TF Coco Ravish on the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful AWS!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yay for Fall colors!!!![/COLOR]:yahoo:   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Rainy Season* Quad[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Courtly Grey to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Typographic to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Arctic Grey to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000CD]Bobbi Brown,[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Sandstone* Shimmer brick[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to highlight brow and[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] inner corners[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Stylo Eye Liner, *Ardent* to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ [COLOR=0000FF]*Blur Primer*[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Estée Lauder *Double Wear* All Day Glow BB Moisture Makeup *4.5* mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* [/COLOR] Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/ Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer,  [COLOR=0000FF]Ritual [/COLOR](bronze w/pink shimmer)   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch* Luminous Praline* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder,  *Banana Visage*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000CD]Bobbi Brown,[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Sandstone* Shimmer brick[COLOR=EE82EE]* *[/COLOR]to highlight facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Alézane* (Rust) *260*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret** *to set foundation[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating* Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to finish[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray[/COLOR]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Safki*  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet, *La Mysterieuse 59* (Copper Rosewood)*    *[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Troublante*675 - See swatches here:  [/COLOR]http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/09/03/chanel-troublante-and-singuliere-rouge-allure-collection-2015/[/COLOR]


Sounds lovely Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies   I haven't posted here in months but I'll try to do that more. And "fall colours" definitely lured me back in :lol:  My look from Saturday can fit in the theme:  Face:  MAC Fix+ Rose CT Miracle eye wand 2 CT Magic foundation 3 MAC Light boost Chanel Lumiere d'ete D&G Tan TF Pink glow - blush theBalm Mary-Lou manizer  MAC blot powder  MAC Fix+ Rose  Eyes:  UDPP Bourjois Color edition 24h Prune nocturne Too Faced Semi-sweet chocolate bar Mousse and Puddin' in the crease; Coconut creme on the brow bone TF Pink Glow - burgundy on the lid and light pink in the inner corner Too Faced Chocolate bar - Amaretto on the lower lash line and Cherry cordial in the outer 1/3 Maybelline gel liner Black Chanel Le volume Ultra noir  MAC Vanilla pigment on the eyebrow arch  Brows:  TF Unabashed - taupe ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe ABH clear gel  Lips:  Colourpop Trap  Nails:  MAC Mean&Green
> 
> I think I broke out from the holiday balls too :crybaby:  I'll give them one more chance.


Beautiful!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


  Thank you Naomi!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  They work amazingly well together!!!  You have a good eye for that!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I awakened w/a tummy ache today so no makeup for me, but you've inspired me to wear olive green tomorrow, which hopefully will be a better day.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  My favorite crease brush on the planet is the MAC 275------it's angled and fits so nicely in the crease.  I like it so much that I have more than one.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  If you're in the market for an eye brush check it out.  For putting shadow onto the lid I really like the MAC 215---it's very dense, readily picks up product and is [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]large enough to get the job done in just one or two passes.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Pretty you're a rip.  I just adore you!!![/COLOR]


  Aw, that's crummy. I do hope you feel better tout de suite! :frenz:  Excited for your olive look. Thank you for your brush recommendations!    





NaomiH said:


> Beautiful AWS!


   Thank you [@]NaomiH[/@]!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> TF Coco Ravish on the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I didn't do much last month.  The only pink I wore was Chanel Innocence blush.  I did wear it almost everyday though.

  On to fall.

  I've just started using Chanel Fall quad the past 2 weeks.  I've used it all sorts of ways.  I tried a new way today and didn't like it as much. It came out more smoky than I wanted but oh well.

  Face
  Mac Watertight foundation - NC 44 and 45 mixed
  Bobbi Brown serum corrector
  Mac mineralize concealer in nc45
  Nars Mountan loose powder on t-zone
  Sascha buttercup  loose powder under eyes

  Eyes
  Fergie primer
  Chanel D'Automne quad - bronze on lid, lighter green in the crease, dark green in outer v, pale pink under brows
  Mac uniterrupted to transition
  Tom Ford duo pen liner
  Urban Decay Perversion -tightline
  Chanel Ardent in wateline (copper)

  Cheeks
  Chanel Alezane blush
  Mac Shaft of Gold highlighter

  Lips
  Tom Ford Coco Ravish lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't do much last month.  The only pink I wore was Chanel Innocence blush.  I did wear it almost everyday though.
> 
> On to fall.
> 
> ...


   Lip twins indeed!  Your look sounds nice, and  at least you've worn your Chanel fall makeup.  I've I barely touched mine, other then Alezane & Ardent.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Lip twins indeed!  Your look sounds nice, and  at least you've worn your Chanel fall makeup.  I've I barely touched mine, other then Alezane & Ardent.


Give it a go!  It is a lot to get to though.  I bought almost the whole collection. I was thinking . . . I really should have worn the greenish eyeliner with today's look.  Just too much stuff.  I did wear the orange I d'o for the first time on Halloween.  Looked more pinkish or coral than straight up orange as I just did a light wash.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Give it a go!  It is a lot to get to though.  I bought almost the whole collection. I was thinking . . . I really should have worn the greenish eyeliner with today's look.  Just too much stuff.  I did wear the orange I d'o for the first time on Halloween.  Looked more pinkish or coral than straight up orange as I just did a light wash.


   OMG---I have so forgotten these amazing products.  Like you, I also purchased nearly the entire collection.  
  Providing I'm feeling better this is going to be a fun makeup week---getting to use products that have gone 
  untouched.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, turns out I'm on theme without knowing what the theme is! I'm back in!

  Today's look:

Face:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Iope Air Cushion XP- C13
  Dusting of Laura Geller Balance and Brighten Baked Color Correcting Foundation- Porcelain
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Blush- 00 Nude
  Iope Air Cushion Blusher- 02 Peach Sherbert
  Highlight- Becca Moonstone
  Finish: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion

Eyes:
  Smashbox Primer
  Tom Ford Brow Perfecter
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- 02 Trench (to browbone)
  Tom Ford Illuminating Highlight Pen- Lavender Voile (brow highlight)
  Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage (lightest 2 shades)- base
  Tom Ford Eye & Cheek Ombre- Plum Ombre
  Sephora Collection Colorful Wink-It Felt Liner- Little Black Dress (upper)
  Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Erable (lower)
  Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara

Lips:
  Sephora Collection Universal Lip Liner
  Tom Ford Lipstick- So Vain

Nails:
  Dior Diorific Vernis-Mystere


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Lip twins indeed!  Your look sounds nice, and  at least you've worn your Chanel fall makeup.  I've I barely touched mine, other then Alezane & Ardent.


 
  I can't stop wearing Erable on a daily basis.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I can't stop wearing Erable on a daily basis.


 I didn't pick that one up Starletta.  It's pretty though.  I'm glad you'r enjoying it.


----------



## katred (Nov 2, 2015)

Didn't have any trouble going with the theme today. It was a slightly windy and we had a patchy sky, but it was generally a nice autumn day, so the colour palette just felt right. 

  Face:
  Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer
  Urban Decay Naked Skin Foundation 1.0
  Diorskin Nude Perfecting Concealer 001
  YSL Touche Éclat Shade 2 "Luminous Ivory"
  Dior blush 566 "Brown Milly"
  Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Glow (light-medium)

  Eyes:
  Charlotte Tilbury Eyes to Mesmerize cream shadow "Veruschka"
  Mac e/s "Dazzlelight"
  Urban Decay 24/7 e/l "Perversion" (used on water lines)
  YSL Effet Faux Cils e/l "Gold Star" (used on lower lash line"
  YSL Effet Faux Cils mascara Baby Doll

  Lips:
  Guerlain Rouge G l/s "Gipsy"

  Weird thing I noticed today: I always consider Gipsy to be a deep pumpkin orange, but with the lower light and the deeper colours I was wearing, it looked almost too bright for the rest of the look. I felt surprised every time I caught a glimpse of myself. Guess I'll have to re-evaluate that shade.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't do much last month.  The only pink I wore was Chanel Innocence blush.  I did wear it almost everyday though.  On to fall.  I've just started using Chanel Fall quad the past 2 weeks.  I've used it all sorts of ways.  I tried a new way today and didn't like it as much. It came out more smoky than I wanted but oh well.  Face Mac Watertight foundation - NC 44 and 45 mixed Bobbi Brown serum corrector Mac mineralize concealer in nc45 Nars Mountan loose powder on t-zone Sascha buttercup  loose powder under eyes  Eyes Fergie primer Chanel D'Automne quad - bronze on lid, lighter green in the crease, dark green in outer v, pale pink under brows Mac uniterrupted to transition Tom Ford duo pen liner Urban Decay Perversion -tightline Chanel Ardent in wateline (copper)  Cheeks Chanel Alezane blush Mac Shaft of Gold highlighter  Lips Tom Ford Coco Ravish lipstick


  Yay for Coco Ravish ompom:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  OMG---I have so forgotten these amazing products.  Like you, I also purchased nearly the entire collection.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Providing I'm feeling better this is going to be a fun makeup week---getting to use [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]products that have gone[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  untouched.[/COLOR]


  That old PO    





starletta8 said:


> Wow, turns out I'm on theme without knowing what the theme is! I'm back in!  Today's look:  Face: Guerlain Meteorites Primer NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer Iope Air Cushion XP- C13 Dusting of Laura Geller Balance and Brighten Baked Color Correcting Foundation- Porcelain Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Blush- 00 Nude Iope Air Cushion Blusher- 02 Peach Sherbert Highlight- Becca Moonstone Finish: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion  Eyes: Smashbox Primer Tom Ford Brow Perfecter Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- 02 Trench (to browbone) Tom Ford Illuminating Highlight Pen- Lavender Voile (brow highlight) Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage (lightest 2 shades)- base Tom Ford Eye & Cheek Ombre- Plum Ombre Sephora Collection Colorful Wink-It Felt Liner- Little Black Dress (upper) Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Erable (lower) Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara  Lips: Sephora Collection Universal Lip Liner Tom Ford Lipstick- So Vain  Nails: Dior Diorific Vernis-Mystere


  Loving the TF combo!    





katred said:


> Didn't have any trouble going with the theme today. It was a slightly windy and we had a patchy sky, but it was generally a nice autumn day, so the colour palette just felt right.   Face: Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer Urban Decay Naked Skin Foundation 1.0 Diorskin Nude Perfecting Concealer 001 YSL Touche Éclat Shade 2 "Luminous Ivory" Dior blush 566 "Brown Milly" Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Glow (light-medium)  Eyes: Charlotte Tilbury Eyes to Mesmerize cream shadow "Veruschka" Mac e/s "Dazzlelight" Urban Decay 24/7 e/l "Perversion" (used on water lines) YSL Effet Faux Cils e/l "Gold Star" (used on lower lash line" YSL Effet Faux Cils mascara Baby Doll  Lips: Guerlain Rouge G l/s "Gipsy"  Weird thing I noticed today: I always consider Gipsy to be a deep pumpkin orange, but with the lower light and the deeper colours I was wearing, it looked almost too bright for the rest of the look. I felt surprised every time I caught a glimpse of myself. Guess I'll have to *re-evaluate* that shade.


  I had to do that myself, recently.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2015)

Brownish look today with Chanel Tisse Mademoiselle and TF Coco Ravish again lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 Pretty!!!!!  I love these shades and you wear them well!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Now I'm curious lol


  Just an all around sloppy job.  I crashed and forgot about a pic. I'm going to see if I can recreate it. LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Pretty!!!!!  I love these shades and you wear them well!!![/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]  Those quads are easy to work with  Hope you are feeling better today!  Did you get to do your olive look?  





Prettypackages said:


> Just an all around sloppy job.  I crashed and forgot about a pic. I'm going to see if I can recreate it. LOL


  Been there lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Been there lol


   Thanks AWS.  I'm feeling a bit better but I didn't go out as I had planned---so no olive green look today.  I did manage  to wear makeup though. Thanks for asking!!!
​ Th olive look will come, probably on the weekend.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks AWS.  I'm feeling a bit better but I didn't go out as I had planned---so no olive green look today.  I did manage  to wear makeup though. Thanks for asking!!!
> ​ Th olive look will come, probably on the weekend.


  I must have been thinking of you because I went olive green today.  I wore the same palette but placed the colors differently.

  Face
  mix of Mac NC44 and 45 watertight foundation
  bobbi brown serum corrector
  nc45 mineralize concealer
  Nars loose powder in Mountain

  Brows
  Gucci eye brow pencil

  Eyes
  Fergie primer
  Chanel Tisse D'Automne quad


olive green on lid 	
pink under brow 	
dark green in outer v 
  Mac uninterrupted to transition
  Chanel Pomme liner on upper lash line
  Chanel Erable in waterline
  UD Perversion - tighline
  Chanel Ultra Noir mascara

  Cheeks
  Chanel Alezane blush
  Mac Shaft of Gold highlighter

  Lips
  Tom Ford Coco Ravish lipstick

  green top

  I'm going to try to use another palette tomorrow as I have so many new things to try.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks AWS.  I'm feeling a bit better but I didn't go out as I had planned---so no olive green look today.  I did manage  to wear makeup though. Thanks for asking!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​ Th olive look will come, probably on the weekend.[/COLOR]


  Aw, I hope it improves :hug:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I must have been thinking of you because I went olive green today.  I wore the same palette but placed the colors differently.  Face mix of Mac NC44 and 45 watertight foundation bobbi brown serum corrector nc45 mineralize concealer Nars loose powder in Mountain  Brows Gucci eye brow pencil  Eyes Fergie primer Chanel Tisse D'Automne quad
> 
> olive green on lid
> pink under brow
> ...


   More Coco Ravish, too lol


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorta on theme today. Also still continuing my exploration of actual K-beauty products.

  Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), Smashbox 24/7 (eyes)

Face:
  NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer
  Foundation: Iope Air Cushion XP C13
  Powder: Laura Geller Baked Balance n Brighten- Porcelain (T-Zone only)
  Blush: Iope Air Cushion Blush- 02 Peach Sherbert
  Bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons 00 Nude
  Highlight: MAC MSF Lightscapade
  Finishing: Ekanava Shimmering Finishing Pact #10

Eyes:
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- #01 Trench
  Burberry Eye Colour Cream #102 Mink
  Sephora Collection Colorful Wink-It Felt Liner- #01 Little Black Dress (upper)
  Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Erable (lower)
  Chanel Beaute Des Cils Mascara Primer
  Dior Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara
  Tom Ford  Brow Sculptor- Chestnut

Lips:
  Christian Louboutin Lipliner- Nats
  Christian Louboutin Lipstick- Rouge Louboutin (Satin)

Nails:
  Dior Diorific Frimas


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I must have been thinking of you because I went olive green today.  I wore the same palette but placed the colors differently.
> 
> Face
> mix of Mac NC44 and 45 watertight foundation
> ...


 Thanks sweets!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Sorta on theme today. Also still continuing my exploration of actual K-beauty products.
> 
> Primers: Guerlain Meteorites (face), Smashbox 24/7 (eyes)
> 
> ...


   Like the look Starletta!!!  How are you liking  CL RLS?  Did you also get CL RLM too?  If so do you have a preference???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Guerlain *Ors et Merveilles* Eye & Blush Palette, Holiday 2015
     Medium Brown to lids
     Dark Brown to crease & lower lash line
     Champagne Gold to transition
Estée Lauder 5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer* (Multi Color)to highlight brow and inner corners
MAC *Dipdown* to upper  lash lines  
Chanel Stylo Eye Liner, *Ardent* to waterline
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE*
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ *Blur Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon *mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* 
Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/ Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, Ritual (bronze w/pink shimmer)

MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast *in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder
 Estée Lauder 5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer* (Multi Color)to highlight facial high planes
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Alézane* (Rust) *260*
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*to set foundation

Chanel Les Beiges 
Healthy Glow Multi Colour Powder *Mariniere* 02 to finish
MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Chanel Aqua Crayon Lip Colour Stick, *Cinnamon*
Chanel Rouge Allure Intense, *Inspirée 164*

*NAILS:*
Chanel *Rose Fusion* 757 - See swatches here:   http://www.temptalia.com/product/chanel-le-vernis-nail-colour/rose-fusion-757


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Ors et Merveilles* Eye & Blush Palette, Holiday 2015[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Medium Brown to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Dark Brown to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Champagne Gold to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Estée Lauder 5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer* (Multi Color)[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to highlight brow and[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Dipdown* to upper  lash lines  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Stylo Eye Liner, *Ardent* to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Blur Primer*[/COLOR]
> ...


   Lovely!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Today is the left shade from the Gucci Fume duo with the Gucci Agate duo in the inner corner and crease. No lipstick yet but probably TF Coco Ravish ♡ again or CL Zoulou matte


----------



## Anneri (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow, you ladies have been killing it with your looks!
  Thank you for sharing all the pics and looks! You all look lovely as usual.

  I've been somewhat on theme, but work and Chinese lessons are killing me (learning Chinese is hard!) so I've been lurking a lot lately.

  Today I decided to go all out did it all - contouring, highlighting, you name it, I did it (I stopped short of false lashes though because I've to go to Chinese class later).

  FACE:
  Armani Crema Nuda DIY
  Maybelline Fit me Concealer (under eyes)
  Bare Minerals concealer (blemishes)
  Kiko Contouring pencil set (a handy little set with two chubbies - a bronzer and a highlighter in chubby stick form)
  Anastasia brow pomade
  Nars translucent powder
  MAC EB At Dusk

  EYES:
  UDPP
  The Naked 3 dupe by Makeup Revolution. A bronzey gold all over the lid, a taupe in the crease, the darkest shade in the outer v and a soft, light taupe as a transition shade. Happy I bought only the dupe and not the UD version, because I don't particularly like it on me.
  Lots of black liner (EL), lots of black mascara (Catrice)
  A tiny bit of the Kiko highlighter mentioned above under browbone and on the inner corners

  LIPS:
  P2 suggest honesty (that's the bown one I posted a pic of a few pages back), but it's too brown for the look - will wear Huggable in Out for Passion when I head out later.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Hello pretty lady. It's always nice to see your beautiful eyes. Chanel Tisse Mademoiselle and TF Coco Ravish are a hit on you. Smart choice.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Beautiful @awickedshape


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Hiiiiiiii! @Prettypackages told me about this thread and @Shars provided the link...now what?


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hiiiiiiii! @Prettypackages told me about this thread and @Shars provided the link...now what?








 The aim is to use what we have and then we share with others, if we can so we can inspire each other to use forgotten items etc. Right now, our theme challenge is to do fall colours in our looks. So oranges, greens, browns, etc. Whatever fall says to you hehe.

  BTW: Are we still on our one lipstick a day challenge... I have sooo fallen off the wagon with that one but I have been more or less making a note on my list of what I've worn for the year. I'm going to do a cull at year end!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

I too am new here thanks to @Shars  and @Prettypackages Thanks for the invite ladies.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 4, 2015)

I came here because of the link was posted on BBW thread. In need of some new ideas


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I came here because of the link was posted on BBW thread. In need of some new ideas


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> The aim is to use what we have and then we share with others, if we can so we can inspire each other to use forgotten items etc. Right now, our theme challenge is to do fall colours in our looks. So oranges, greens, browns, etc. Whatever fall says to you hehe.
> 
> BTW: Are we still on our one lipstick a day challenge... I have sooo fallen off the wagon with that one but I have been more or less making a note on my list of what I've worn for the year. I'm going to do a cull at year end!


  Thanks @Shars, always helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

  What sparked @Prettypackages to tell me about the thread is because we were in the MAC BBW thread and I said I would wear Summer Opal today because I haven't worn it since it launched. I wore it today along with Pure Heroine. I also wanted to give that another chance after getting it at a CCO earlier this year and not really caring for it...plus we've been discussing it in other threads.




  Eyes are Fall'ish I guess. It's ABH Tamanna (Sangria) & World Traveler Palettes (Metallic in inner corners, Morocco on brow bone and Chic as brow highlight).
  Blush is MAC JP Linda. 

  Heavy eyes and lips. I'm probably going to put on Stone or Pillowtalk now. I just wanted to say I wore PH today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been kind of trying to do the one lipstick a day on my own simply because I know I have too many. I've been trying to go back to older stuff from like a year ago, etc.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Anneri said:


> :hot: :eyelove:   Wow, you ladies have been killing it with your looks! Thank you for sharing all the pics and looks! You all look lovely as usual.  I've been somewhat on theme, but work and Chinese lessons are killing me (learning Chinese is hard!) so I've been lurking a lot lately.  Today I decided to go all out did it all - contouring, highlighting, you name it, I did it (I stopped short of false lashes though because I've to go to Chinese class later).  FACE: Armani Crema Nuda DIY Maybelline Fit me Concealer (under eyes) Bare Minerals concealer (blemishes) Kiko Contouring pencil set (a handy little set with two chubbies - a bronzer and a highlighter in chubby stick form) Anastasia brow pomade Nars translucent powder MAC EB At Dusk  EYES: UDPP The Naked 3 dupe by Makeup Revolution. A bronzey gold all over the lid, a taupe in the crease, the darkest shade in the outer v and a soft, light taupe as a transition shade. Happy I bought only the dupe and not the UD version, because I don't particularly like it on me. Lots of black liner (EL), lots of black mascara (Catrice) A tiny bit of the Kiko highlighter mentioned above under browbone and on the inner corners  LIPS: P2 suggest honesty (that's the bown one I posted a pic of a few pages back), but it's too brown for the look - will wear Huggable in Out for Passion when I head out later.


   Wow, you're learning Mandarin? Awesome. Have you already moved?    





Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful @awickedshape





Vandekamp said:


> Hello pretty lady. It's always nice to see your beautiful eyes. Chanel Tisse Mademoiselle and TF Coco Ravish are a hit on you. Smart choice.


  Thank you so much @Vandekamp :flower:   


Shars said:


> :haha:  The aim is to use what we have and then we share with others, if we can so we can inspire each other to use forgotten items etc. Right now, our theme challenge is to do fall colours in our looks. So oranges, greens, browns, etc. Whatever fall says to you hehe.  BTW: Are we still on our one lipstick a day challenge... I have sooo fallen off the wagon with that one but I have been more or less making a note on my list of what I've worn for the year. I'm going to do *a cull at year end!*


   Oooh, nice! eta I've done well with that but it's hard to let go of my MAC stuff lol  I got as far as to moving the "glasses" to a storage box but still kept them lol I might give away my blushes, still debating.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 4, 2015)

I want to do a challenge in the new year. Seeing that I own quite a few pigments, is maybe I could try and make a custom colour gloss or something. They're just sitting there gathering dust unless I do decide to make a change from the lipsticks I own.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks @Shars, always helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome to the thread! I love your eyebrows!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Beautiful! I love the eye makeup and the glow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I want to do a challenge in the new year. Seeing that I own quite a few pigments, is maybe I could try and make a custom colour gloss or something. They're just sitting there gathering dust unless I do decide to make a change from the lipsticks I own.


  LoL Love your new avi!   
  I think you should, I bet it would be a lot of fun. 


  ICE, how do you like the BBrown serum concealer?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Beautiful! I love the eye makeup and the glow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Maggie! I've the exact 'recipe' on the blog, but basically I mix a bit of foundation, a hydrating serum, a bit of face primer, something for the glow like Lustre Drops and then a bit of moisturizer. Works like a charm. I apply it over sunscreen with my beautyblender and love it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome ladies!!!   *throws up confetti*  Montrealady, thanks for explaining!   You definitely know how to rock a highlighter.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yeah, hubby and I started to learn Mandarin. It's soooooo hard! (Well, no surprise there, honestly.) We'll move next spring. No definite date yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Maggie! I've the exact 'recipe' on the blog, but basically I mix a bit of foundation, a hydrating serum, a bit of face primer, something for the glow like Lustre Drops and then a bit of moisturizer. Works like a charm. I apply it over sunscreen with my beautyblender and love it.


  Thank you! I usually mix my foundation with Chanel Sunkissed but I'll add more stuff next time


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LoL Love your new avi!    I think you should, I bet it would be a lot of fun.    ICE, how do you like the BBrown serum concealer?


  Thanks. I've had fun trying to recreate Spanish Fly, using Blue Brown pigment. Will take a photo, next time my wear Blue Brown again. Plus, I've been using the Le Disko shadows for that extra dazzle on the lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

katred said:


> Didn't have any trouble going with the theme today. It was a slightly windy and we had a patchy sky, but it was generally a nice autumn day, so the colour palette just felt right.
> 
> Face:
> Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer
> ...


   LOVE this look---especially the crease definition---and you just have amazing eyes!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> The aim is to use what we have and then we share with others, if we can so we can inspire each other to use forgotten items etc. Right now, our theme challenge is to do fall colours in our looks. So oranges, greens, browns, etc. Whatever fall says to you hehe.
> 
> BTW: Are we still on our one lipstick a day challenge... I have sooo fallen off the wagon with that one but I have been more or less making a note on my list of what I've worn for the year. I'm going to do a cull at year end!
> Shars is NOT telling the whole truth.  There is a degree of enabling that goes on here too
> ...









 As the thread starter I'd like to *WELCOME ALL of our new comers* 







I hope you get lots of ideas and I hope you'll share some with the group too!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks and great to see you as always Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Isn't enabling the art of Specktra? loool


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Welcome ladies!!!   *throws up confetti*  Montrealady, thanks for explaining!  * You definitely know how to rock a highlighter. *


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Isn't enabling the art of Specktra? loool


    Totally!!!! And I LOVE it


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> :haha:  The aim is to use what we have and then we share with others, if we can so we can inspire each other to use forgotten items etc. Right now, our theme challenge is to do fall colours in our looks. So oranges, greens, browns, etc. Whatever fall says to you hehe.  *BTW: Are we still on our one lipstick a day challenge... I have sooo fallen off the wagon with that one but I have been more or less making a note on my list of what I've worn for the year. I'm going to do a cull at year end!*


  I am, kinda, sorta. I am making sure to use lipsticks as soon as I buy them lol! Really though, this way I know immediately what I like and what will go in a RAOK box (I have been pretty good this year and not much has gone in the box. Just a few things that I called myself "making them work". The MAC ones are going into the B2M pile and the others are going into the RAOK box). And I am making efforts to pull out lipsticks I have not worn in awhile.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Beautiful! I love the eye makeup and the glow :eyelove:    These colours look great on you! How are the Gucci eyeshadows? I don't have anything from the line, I'm scared to order because I can't find a lot of swatches and reviews.   Good luck with the Chinese! I've been meaning to ask you how you make the Crema nuda?    Welcome to the thread! I love your eyebrows!


    Hi Thank you [@]mkoparanova[/@]! The lid colour (Gucci Fume duo left shade) is unusual and really nice to apply. I also like the Agate duo but the green is so pigmented that I have to be careful. The Ocean Rhapsody quad is really good and the Ultraviolet mono is not as nice on me as on the blogger Monsiieur Alex :sigh:   I've posted links in the Gucci thread.  The lipstick swatches are scarce!    





Prettypackages said:


> Welcome ladies!!!   *throws up confetti*  Montrealady, thanks for explaining!   You definitely know how to rock a highlighter.


  For real [@]montREALady[/@]!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Naomi![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Love you product & color choices here Katred - especially Veruschka & Brown Milly & Gipsy!!!!    Maybe the subduedness of BM made Gipsy seem brighter on you in this look.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes---the bane of my existence.[/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks !!!!![/COLOR]:frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]  LOVE this look---especially the crease definition---and you just have amazing eyes!!!!![/COLOR]


  Lol    Thank you, Stunner


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yeah, hubby and I *started to learn* Mandarin. It's soooooo hard! (Well, no surprise there, honestly.) *We'll move next spring*. No definite date yet.    Thank you Maggie! I've the exact 'recipe' on the blog, but basically I mix a bit of foundation, a hydrating serum, a bit of face primer, something for the glow like Lustre Drops and then a bit of moisturizer. Works like a charm. I apply it over sunscreen with my beautyblender and love it.


  That's so exciting! What a big change!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The highlighting is ALLLLL Specktra's fault. I used to do minor accenting of the cheekbones before but now I'm full out slathering the stuff on me, lolll! I used to only have a couple, now I have...ummm...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Ors et Merveilles* Eye & Blush Palette, Holiday 2015[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Medium Brown to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Dark Brown to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Champagne Gold to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Estée Lauder 5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer* (Multi Color)[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]* *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to highlight brow and[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Dipdown* to upper  lash lines  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Stylo Eye Liner, *Ardent* to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Blur Primer*[/COLOR]
> ...


VA VA VA VOOM Meddy! Gorgeous as always


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks all!! :frenz:   The highlighting is ALLLLL Specktra's fault. I used to do minor accenting of the cheekbones before but now I'm full out slathering the stuff on me, lolll! I used to only have a couple, now I have...ummm...


  I can relate re: eyeshadow and lipstick!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I usually mix my foundation with Chanel Sunkissed* but I'll add more stuff next time *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   We've had pigment challenges too.  I have so many unused pigments---I could use some fresh ideas!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> VA VA VA VOOM Meddy! Gorgeous as always


  Thanks honey bunny


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks all!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Likewise Monte-----way out of control!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm looking forward to wearing Chanel palette TDA---it's such a pretty palette. I think I got it just prior to BCAM which is one reason I've not yet worn it.
> How do you like Erable?   I opted for Ardent, which I love, but do I need Erable?
> ​   Is it sure that Mac Shaft of Gold highlighter is 90% similar to MAC Gold Deposit-----if so I guess I don't need it.
> 
> Thanks sweets!!!


  I like Ardent better.  It pops more.  Shaft of Gold looks like Gold Deposit? That never occurred to me.  I haven't pulled out Gold Deposit in ages but I thought it was much more glittery.  I'll look into it.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> * How do you like Erable?   I opted for Ardent, which I love, but do I need Erable?*
> ​


 
  Yes.

  It's an awesome, wearable daily staple.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Like the look Starletta!!!  How are you liking  CL RLS?  Did you also get CL RLM too?  If so do you have a preference???


  I have the Sheer, not the Matte. I _want_ the matte.

  Satin is less high-maintenance, but I kinda like the color of Sheer better.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 4, 2015)

Forced myself out of Chanel Tisse D'Automne today.  I went with LM Holiday palette.  I used it for the first time today.

  Face
  Brows - Mac brunette brow fluidline
  Mac Nc44 and 45 watertight foundation
  Nars loose powder in mountan
  Bobbi Brown serum corrector and concealer

  Eyes
  Fergie Primer
  Laura Mercier palette - Bronze glow on lid (antique gold color), Ceder on outer 1/2 of lid (Copperish color), Espresso Bean (matte brown in outer V).
  Mac Uninterrupted to transition 
  UD Perversion - tightline
  Tom Ford duo liner upper lash line
  Chanel Erable waterline
  Chanel Ultra Noir mascara

  Cheeks
  Mac Bad Girl Gone Good blush - meant to wear Nars holiday duo blush but forgot and went to an old fave
  Mac Shaft of Gold highlighter

  Lips
  Chanel Cinnamon lipliner
  Lipstick Queen Saint Rust lipstick


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 4, 2015)

Soo tired but I'll quickly post my look.

Face:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  NARS Concealer & NARS Creamy Concealer- Chantilly
  Iope Air Cushion XP- C13
  Laura Geller Baked Balance 'n Brighten- Porcelain
  Iope Air Cushion Blusher- 02 Peach Sherbert
  Becca Moonstone- Highlight
  Guerlain Terracotta 2 Seasons Bronzer- #00 Nude
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion

Eyes:
  Smashbox 24/7 Eyeshadow Primer
  Tom Ford Brow Sculptor- Chestnut
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- #02 Trench(to browbone)
  Chanel Les 4 Ombres- #254 Tisse D'Automne (green on lids, lighter shade inner, brown- crease/outer)
  Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- #914 Fueilles (upper)
  Burberry Effortless Khol Eyeliner- Antique Gold (lower)
  Chanel Beaute de Cils Primer
  Dior Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara


Lips:
  Sephora Collection Universal Lip Liner
  Giorgio Armani Rouge d' Armani Sheers #202- Dolce

Nails:
  Christian Louboutin Lacquer- Alta Perla


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's an awesome, wearable daily staple.


    I think I'll probably end up buying it


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Forced myself out of Chanel Tisse D'Automne today.  I went with LM Holiday palette.  I used it for the first time today.
> 
> Face
> Brows - Mac brunette brow fluidline
> ...


  Sounds VERY nice!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Soo tired but I'll quickly post my look.
> 
> Face:
> Guerlain Meteorites Primer
> ...


   Sounds really nice---you ladies are making me ashamed that I've not yet worn Chanel Tissé D' Automme


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sounds really nice---you ladies are making me ashamed that I've not yet worn Chanel Tissé D' Automme[/COLOR]:sigh:


   Perfect for the theme lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 5, 2015)

Today I used the top left shade from Chanel Tisse Rivoli on the lid and Guerlain Brownie and Clyde mono in the crease with MJ Mahogany lipstick and Burberry Gold Glow highlighter.  All of these are favourites of mine!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Great job AWS!!!!!!  I love this palette and you wear it well!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Perfect for the theme lol


   I'm going to try for this weekend---no matter what!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Great job AWS!!!!!!  I love this palette and you wear it well!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]!!!  So many palettes and one look lol    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm going to try for this weekend---no matter what!!![/COLOR]:haha:


   Yay ompom:


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 7, 2015)

I've been working too many hours to post my looks, which aren't quite on-theme anyhow.

  I don't know if there's a theme for next week yet, but I'd like to float one given the Sephora F&F/Sephora Rouge sale/Ulta Platinum 20% off/holiday stuff arriving. What about "new items week?"


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've been working too many hours to post my looks, which aren't quite on-theme anyhow.
> 
> I don't know if there's a theme for next week yet, but I'd like to float one given the Sephora F&F/Sephora Rouge sale/Ulta Platinum 20% off/holiday stuff arriving. What about "new items week?"


    I think we're still lavishing in the fall theme, but within every theme we try to incorporate new items.  Also, the entire makeup look doesn't have to wreak of fall---one color 
   within the makeup look or fall color in your clothing and you're on theme!!!!!!  So, have fun wearing those new items!!!!  Most of my new new items from the Sephora VIBR 
   sale won't arrive until next week but I have plenty of items that I've not worn that I hope to try for the first time soon.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You got me totally hooked on Chanel Sunkissed.  You're like a mad scientist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm glad you like it, it's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@Anneri is the mad scientist in this case


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 8, 2015)

And yesterday's makeup:

  Face:

  Guerlain Meteorites primer
  MAC Fix+ Rose
  Charlotte Tilbury Miracle eye wand 2
  Charlotte Tilbury Magic foundation 3
  MAC Light boost
  Chanel Lumiere d'ete
  D&G Tan
  MAC Pink sprinkles
  D&G Shimmer powder Glow light 1
  Chanel poudre universelle libre 20
  MAC Fix+ Rose

  Eyes&brows:

  UDPP
  UD Perversion smudged along the upper lash line 
  Chanel Poesie - light beige on the lid, medium beige in the crease and plum over the liner
  Too Faced Chocolate bar - Amaretto on the lower lash line 
  Chanel Le volume Ultra noir
  TF Unabashed - taupe
  ABH dipbrow pomade Taupe
  ABH clear gel 

  Lips:

  CT Pillow talk
  CL Just nothing


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! They sound great! I've seen the swatches and links in the Gucci thread but I'll probably wait until I can go to a counter because we can't return used makeup here.   I'm glad you like it, it's amazing ompom: @Anneri  is the mad scientist in this case :haha:


   I'm glad you can swatch in person, that's the best!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm glad you can swatch in person, that's the best!


  I can't, there are no counters in the UK as far as I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I meant that I'm going to wait until they make one


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I can't, there are no counters in the UK as far as I know hboy:  I meant that I'm going to wait until they make one :lol:


   Ah! :sigh:


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 8, 2015)

Alright!! I'm back on the theme makeup bandwagon and I'm pretty proud of my look today. 

*Primers*
  Benefit Porefessional 
  elf Hydrating Under Eye Primer (I'm really liking this. I dare say I like it better than the Smashbox. I actually notice it doing something at it's only $3!)
  Fryrinnae Pixie Epoxy 
  Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
  Wet n Wild Take on the Night Eyeshadow Primer 
  MAC Fix+ Rose (to dampen brush for concealer application) 
  Urban Decay All Nighter 

*Face* 
  MAC Select Coverup concealer
  NARS Radiant Cream Compact (New Guinea, but I'm switching to Benares soon)
  MAC Studio Lights in Smooth Spice
  Kryolan Anti-Shine Powder (setting powder)
  MAC Sunpower MSFN 
  MAC Definitieve Sculpt/Shape Powder (contour) 
_*MAC Fever Blush *_
_*Laura Mercier Ritual*_ (blush topper/highlight) 

*Eyes* 
  Lancome Brow Expert 
  MAC Dark MSFN (brow highlighter) 
  The Balm Cindy Lou (brow highlight) 
  Urban Decay Buck/Naked eyeshadows (all over) 
  MAC Vanilla Pigment (highlight) 
_*CARGO Cyprus*_ (medium brown shade - crease) 
_*ColourPop Cricket*_ (lid) 
_*Viseart plum shade from Dark Mattes*_ (outer crease)
  CoverGirl Lashblash Waterproof Mascara 
  L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof Mascara 

*Lips* 
_*Stila Amore All Day Liquid Lipstick*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And yesterday's makeup:
> 
> Face:
> 
> ...


    I love the sound of this look----especially Poesie & Just Nothing.  I need to resurrect Poesie and I just ordered Just Nothing!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Alright!! I'm back on the theme makeup bandwagon and I'm pretty proud of my look today.
> 
> *Primers*
> Benefit Porefessional
> ...






Sounds so, so nice!!!!  Is Amore All Day mauve?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

I wanted to go with an orange brown & green look at least one day this weekend but I ended up with red & gold.  In terms of the fall there I was inspired by the Japanese Maple trees on our property.


*EYES:*
 UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
MAC *Her Cocoa* Quad 
     Golden Bronze to lids
     Chocolate Bronze to crease & lower lash line
     Antique Gold to transition
NARS Dule Intensity Blush Duo, *Jubilation, Gold *sideto highlight brow and inner corners
MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash line  
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE*
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ *Blur Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon *mixed w/ Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* 
Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/ Laura Mercier Baked Blush Bronzer, Ritual (bronze w/pink shimmer)

MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder
NARS Dule Intensity Blush Duo, *Jubilation, Gold *sideto highlight facial high planes
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Alézane* (Rust) *260*
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*to set foundation

*Guerlain Météorites *Compact *03 Medium,*
MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Safki*
Christian Louboutin Velvet Matte, *Rouge Louboutin *(Red)

*NAILS:*
Dior *Marilyn *751 (Red)


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wanted to go with an orange brown & green look at least one day this weekend but I ended up with red & gold.  In terms of the fall there I was inspired by the Japanese Maple trees on our property.
> 
> 
> *EYES:*
> ...


  Does the liner make the lipstick a darker red? I love the packaging and I really want one of the reds but I don't like them on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> This look sounds amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Not this particular liner.  I have used Ada, the darkest liner in the range and when I fill & line my lips RL becomes a really deep dark vampy red.  I love these liners and 
  just ordered 3 more of the lipsticks during the Rouge VIB sale.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds so, so nice!!!!  Is *Amore All Day mauve*?


  Why yes it is.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Not this particular liner.  I have used Ada, the darkest liner in the range and when I fill & line my lips RL becomes a really deep dark vampy red.  I love these liners and
> just ordered 3 more of the lipsticks during the Rouge VIB sale.


  Sold!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Sold!


   Let me know what you get and how you like it---I can't imagine that you wouldn't look absolutely amazing in a red lip!!!
  I also ordered a D & G Matte Red Lipstick Dolce *Inferno 333.*  It's a really deep dark red.  I saw it on a blogger & knew I just had to have it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Let me know what you get and how you like it---I can't imagine that you wouldn't look absolutely amazing in a red lip!!!
> I also ordered a D & G Matte Red Lipstick Dolce *Inferno 333.*  It's a really deep dark red.  I saw it on a blogger & knew I just had to have it.


  Thank you, I like only very dark red/burgundy/purple or nude lipsticks on me, so I'll try to darken it with a liner.

  I have Inferno and I've posted pictures in the D&G thread, it's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the formula is amazing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you, I like only very dark red/burgundy/purple or nude lipsticks on me, so I'll try to darken it with a liner.
> 
> *I have Inferno and I've posted pictures in the D&G thread, it's gorgeous
> 
> ...






Running over to check it our.  My D & G Inferno 333 arrived yesterday and I'm looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

Why oh why did I Google Inferno 333? :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Why oh why did I Google Inferno 333?








 Bec you need it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  Bec you need it!!


I know. That and Desire!  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I know. That and Desire! Lol


  Both are beautiful shades and would look gorgeous on you Buddy!! I


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Why oh why did I Google Inferno 333?


  and then I did it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I know. That and Desire! Lol


  These were my picks! Check the D&G thread


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> and then I did it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> These were my picks! Check the D&G thread oke:


I will not go in there! My wallet won't let me!  :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> and then I did it.


Horrible idea.  :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Both are beautiful shades and would look gorgeous on you Buddy!! I:eyelove:


Inferno is in my cart awaiting payday.  :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Both are beautiful shades and would look gorgeous on you Buddy!! I


   Buddy will have to wait now.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm glad you did---so gorg----it was law over for me when I saw it on Karen---she looked so amazing!!!
> 
> *  Rascal
> 
> ...


 *



*you know who made me buy it???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> These were my picks! Check the D&G thread


 I must have been distracted at that time Maggie------I love Inferno though,  Desire is S.O. or it would have been mine tonight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *you know who made me buy it???


  ****Singing  E I E I O.  Do I win prize a if I guess right??


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Bet you got the last one
> 
> I must have been distracted at that time Maggie------I love Inferno though,  Desire is S.O. or it would have been mine tonight.


  I'm surprised that you've picked Inferno - it's the only purplish shade in the line. But I'm glad you love it


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ****Singing  E I E I O.  Do I win prize a if I guess right??


  A E I O *U *Oh i will help with a clue


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm glad you did---so gorg----it was law over for me when I saw it on Karen---she looked so amazing!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Rascal[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Do I have Desire???  ***Runs to check.  NO I don't.  I see both are S.O. on Sephora[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Buddy will have to wait now.[/COLOR]:sigh:


Karen has been almost as bad for my wallet as Specktra has been.  :lol:  I defintely plan to get both once they restock


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> A E I O *U *Oh i will help with a clue


 Lay it on me!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm surprised that you've picked Inferno - it's the only purplish shade in the line. But I'm glad you love it


    It totally doesn't pull anywhere near  purple one me----purple hates me.  I think if it had less red it would be a problem for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I defintely plan to get both once they restock


   Isn't she just radiant lately-------she wears pregnancy well!!!
  I'll be looking out for Desire too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Isn't she just radiant lately-------she wear pregnancy well!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I'll be looking out for Desire too.[/COLOR]


Yes she sure does!  I drooled when I saw her swatches of those two beauties


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yes she sure does! I drooled when I saw her swatches of those two beauties


   Me too!!!  Stunning.  I'm really happy for her!


----------



## cupcake28 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello.  How do I join?  When/what is the next theme?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 10, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Hello. How do I join? When/what is the next theme?


  I think we are doing a Fall Inspirational theme for the rest of November. Jump in whenever you feel like! Welcome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think we are doing a Fall Inspirational theme for the rest of November. Jump in whenever you feel like! Welcome!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It totally doesn't pull anywhere near  purple one me----purple hates me.  I think if it had less red it would be a problem for me.
> 
> That's great! I remember that you don't wear purple, that's why I asked.
> 
> ...








 You already have answers of the questions, so I'll just say welcome!!



  You ladies inspired me to wear Inferno today, I'll post details and pics in a bit but I now I can say that it's Nightmoth in a lipstick form


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

Face:

  MAC Fix+ Rose
  CT Miracle wand 2
  CT Magic Foundation 3
  MAC Blot powder
  Chanel Lumiere d'ete
  D&G Tan
  MAC Pedro Laurenco Corol - the dark part 
  D&G Shimmer powder Glow light 1
  MAC Vanilla pigment
  MAC Fix+ Rose

  Eyes:

  UDPP
  Chanel Signe particulier - taupe on the lid, burgundy in the crease and light pink in the inner corner
  Chanel kohl Rouge noir
  Chanel Le volume Ultra noir - top lashes
  Chanel Le volume Rouge noir - bottom lashes

  Lips:

  MAC Prep+prime
  MAC Nightmoth 
  D&G Inferno 

  Nails: 

  Chanel Rouge noir
  Chanel Le top coat lame Rouge noir

  And perfume, just because I think it fits with the makeup:
  Lancome La Nuit Tresor






  Edit: I forgot to mention the holiday balls


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:
> 
> MAC Fix+ Rose
> CT Miracle wand 2
> ...


  This is a whole lot of gorgeousness!!!!!!  I absolutely love the entire look and the products you used to achieve it!!!  BEAUTIFUL!!!!

  Signe Particulier has gotten mixed reviews---I happen to LOVE it and use it with its distant cousin, Harmonie du Soir!

  Have you compared Inferno to Chanel Rouge Noir?  I think I'll do that later.  I love these vampy lipsticks!!!  You wear them well Maggie!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:
> 
> MAC Fix+ Rose
> CT Miracle wand 2
> ...


  You are just one bag of gorgeousness! I don't know what you changed about your makeup lately, but whatever it is, it is working!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOVE Inferno on you. I need to wear that tomorrow. It is just stunning!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:
> 
> MAC Fix+ Rose
> CT Miracle wand 2
> ...


  Soooo Pretty!!! I love Inferno on you!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo Pretty!!! I love Inferno on you!!


  Thank you Vee!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:


  Gorgeous, I brought this palette to use today, but didn't put on my makeup. I think I'm going out to the car to do it now. LOL


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous, I brought this palette to use today, but didn't put on my makeup. I think I'm going out to the car to do it now. LOL


  Thank you! The palette is beautiful, I hope you love it!


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous, I brought this palette to use today, but didn't put on my makeup. *I think I'm going out to the car to do it now.* LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

No Chanel Signe Particulier for me again today :/  Reused Arista Golden Olive duo with TF Coco Ravish today


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:  MAC Fix+ Rose CT Miracle wand 2 CT Magic Foundation 3 MAC Blot powder Chanel Lumiere d'ete D&G Tan MAC Pedro Laurenco Corol - the dark part  D&G Shimmer powder Glow light 1 MAC Vanilla pigment MAC Fix+ Rose  Eyes:  UDPP Chanel Signe particulier - taupe on the lid, burgundy in the crease and light pink in the inner corner Chanel kohl Rouge noir Chanel Le volume Ultra noir - top lashes Chanel Le volume Rouge noir - bottom lashes  Lips:  MAC Prep+prime MAC Nightmoth  D&G Inferno   Nails:   Chanel Rouge noir Chanel Le top coat lame Rouge noir  And perfume, just because I think it fits with the makeup: Lancome La Nuit Tresor
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention the holiday balls ompom:


   Gorgeous!  The lip colour reminds me of Magnetic Monica


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


>


  I'm the only one who has done their makeup at lunch? LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  this golden olive is gorgeous, just gorgeous.


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm the only one who has done their makeup at lunch? LOL


  Maybe! I have to at least do my brows and concealer before I brave the world... otherwise I'd be mistaken for a hungover employee lol.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The lip colour reminds me of Magnetic Monica


  Thank you! I googled it, it's much darker. It's the matte version of Amethyst.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> this golden olive is gorgeous, just gorgeous.


  Thank you [@]Prettypackages[/@]! I love it    





mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I googled it, it's much darker. It's the matte version of Amethyst.


  I haven't used MM or Corol in ages, hmmmm, you've got me thinking lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I haven't used MM or Corol in ages, hmmmm, you've got me thinking lol


  Corol is pretty much the only blush I wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never worn blush before I bought it, then I wore it every day for about a year. Now I'm using a few more, but it's Corol in 80% of the days.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:  MAC Fix+ Rose CT Miracle wand 2 CT Magic Foundation 3 MAC Blot powder Chanel Lumiere d'ete D&G Tan MAC Pedro Laurenco Corol - the dark part  D&G Shimmer powder Glow light 1 MAC Vanilla pigment MAC Fix+ Rose  Eyes:  UDPP Chanel Signe particulier - taupe on the lid, burgundy in the crease and light pink in the inner corner Chanel kohl Rouge noir Chanel Le volume Ultra noir - top lashes Chanel Le volume Rouge noir - bottom lashes  Lips:  MAC Prep+prime MAC Nightmoth  D&G Inferno   Nails:   Chanel Rouge noir Chanel Le top coat lame Rouge noir  And perfume, just because I think it fits with the makeup: Lancome La Nuit Tresor
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention the holiday balls ompom:


You are gorgeous!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Maybe! I have to at least do my brows and concealer before I brave the world... otherwise I'd be mistaken for a hungover employee lol.


  LOL too funny.   I now feel all dressed up and nowhere to go!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Corol is pretty much the only blush I wear :lol:  I've never worn blush before I bought it, then I wore it every day for about a year. Now I'm using a few more, but it's Corol in 80% of the days.


  I stopped wearing most cheek products because of the ingredients :sigh:


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I stopped wearing most cheek products because of the ingredients


  Why? I mostly get breakouts in the area where I have to apply blush, so I skip it more often than not.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!     Why? I mostly get breakouts in the area where I have to apply blush, so I skip it more often than not.


   Trying to avoid as much silicone, alcohol and bismuth as possible these days. I can use CT Filmstar with no problems but sometimes I feel like I break out after using products like the TF Pink Glow blush.


----------



## katred (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Face:  MAC Fix+ Rose CT Miracle wand 2 CT Magic Foundation 3 MAC Blot powder Chanel Lumiere d'ete D&G Tan MAC Pedro Laurenco Corol - the dark part  D&G Shimmer powder Glow light 1 MAC Vanilla pigment MAC Fix+ Rose  Eyes:  UDPP Chanel Signe particulier - taupe on the lid, burgundy in the crease and light pink in the inner corner Chanel kohl Rouge noir Chanel Le volume Ultra noir - top lashes Chanel Le volume Rouge noir - bottom lashes  Lips:  MAC Prep+prime MAC Nightmoth  D&G Inferno   Nails:   Chanel Rouge noir Chanel Le top coat lame Rouge noir  And perfume, just because I think it fits with the makeup: Lancome La Nuit Tresor
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention the holiday balls ompom:


  Oh my...  That look is perfection.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2015)

Today's palette is Chanel Tisse Mademoiselle. I should have brought CL Me Nude but will probably wear TF CR again or CL Zoulou :sigh:


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 12, 2015)

katred said:


> Oh my...  That look is perfection.


  Thank you!!


  Today my look is almost the same but the eyes are much darker:

Face:

MAC Fix+ Coconut
CT Miracle wand 2
CT Magic Foundation 3
MAC Light boost
MAC Blot powder
Chanel Lumiere d'ete
D&G Tan
TF Softcore - blush 
D&G Shimmer powder Glow light 1
Guerlain Flocons Enchantes

Eyes:

MAC Soft ochre paint pot - I gave it another chance and it was a big mistake 
Chanel Signe particulier - taupe on the lid, burgundy in the crease and outer v; light pink in the inner corner
Chanel kohl Rouge noir
Chanel Rouge noir IDO - lower lash line
Chanel Le volume Ultra noir - top lashes
Chanel Le volume Rouge noir - bottom lashes

Lips:

MAC Prep+prime
MAC Nightmoth (I don't have a lot of liners 





)
MAC Talk that talk 





Perfume:
Chanel Misia


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Today my look is almost the same but the eyes are much darker:
> ...


  Talk That Talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I might wear that tomorrow lol. I'm wearing D&G Inferno today because of you and I'll wear Talk That Talk tomorrow. Keep 'em coming lol.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Talk That Talk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm glad I'm influencing someone to wear something that they already have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just received UD Blackmail and it's gorgeous


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm glad I'm influencing someone to wear something that they already have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm trying to ignore buying UD Blackmail. Don't you dare post yourself wearing it loool


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm glad I'm influencing someone to wear something that they already have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  is it like TTT?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> is it like TTT?


  Sorta. TTT is a dark, vamp burgundy. Blackmail is a dark, vamp plum.


  Talk That Talk.........

















  Blackmail..........














  Both are nice. I prefer TTT. However, Blackmail is permanent.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm on theme today.

Base:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  Sephora Collection Bright Future Concealer
  NARS Concealer
  Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation- Cream
  Laura Geller Baked Balance n Brighten Foundation- Porcelain
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer- 00 Nude
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush- Mood Exposure
  Burberry Earthy Blush- contour
  MAC Mineralize Skinfinish- Lightscapade
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion

Eyes:
  Smashbox 24/7 Eyeshadow Primer
  Tom Ford Brow Sculptor - 03 Chestnut
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- 02 Trench (to browbone)
  Giorgio Armani Luxe is More Palette- light nude (inner highlight), rose gold (crease)
  NARS x Steven Klein Eyeshadow- Never Too Late (lid)
  Sephora Collection Colorful Wink-It Felt Liner- Army Babe (upper)
  Burberry Effortless Khol Eyeliner- Storm Green 06
  Dior Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara

Lips:
  Christian Louboutin Lipliner- Nats
  Christian Louboutin Lipstick- Impera


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm pulling out TTT today too.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> is it like TTT?


  It's definitely darker and there's more purple in it. Quick swatches, 1st is with flash and the 2nd is artificial light:


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm not promising anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She's been torturing me all week with that UD Blackmail lol. I'll get it at some point, I'm sure.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> She's been torturing me all week with that UD Blackmail lol. I'll get it at some point, I'm sure.


  It's been on my wish list since it came out but someone in the early buzz thread influenced me to pull the trigger


----------



## montREALady (Nov 12, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Shars* 


 Talk That Talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I might wear that tomorrow lol. I'm wearing D&G Inferno today because of you and I'll wear Talk That Talk tomorrow. Keep 'em coming lol.


I wore it last week or the weekend before because someone in one of these threads brought it up, loll. Shoot, looked at my pics, it was actually Oct. 17th, lol. Brought my son to steelpan class so it was no makeup but that!





 I look like a teenage boy!   Before this the last time I wore it was probably last year or back when it came out, lolll.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sorta. TTT is a dark, vamp burgundy. Blackmail is a dark, vamp plum.
> 
> 
> Talk That Talk.........
> ...


  Looks like NYX She-Devil a bit...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 12, 2015)

Great looks everyone.  I have been on theme this week and last but was unable to post.  I mostly wore Chanel Tisse Automne, a whole lot of Rouge Noir Id'o and a bit of Lancome purple dazzling hypnoses eyeshadow.  This color is more purple than rouge noir Id'O but much darker than I realized.

  Today:

  Face
  Mac Waterweight foundation in NC44 and NC45
  Concealer - Becca under eye brightener with a mix of Treacle and Toffee I think
  Tatcha luminizing spray
  Nars loose powder in Mountain in T-zone
  Armani Sun liquid bronzer in darkest color

  Brows- Mac Deep Dark Brunette brow fluidline

  Eyes
  Becca ombre palette
  3rd color all over lid, 4th color in crease, 5th color in outer v, 1st color as a brow highlight
  Tom Ford dual liquid liner on lashline
  UD Perversion Tightline
  Chanel Le Volume mascara

  Cheeks
  Nars/Steven Klein Vengeful Dual Intensity blush as blush color and cheek highlight

  Lips
  Chanel Cinnamon lip liner
  Nars Deborah Audacious lipstick

  Clothes
  burnt orange/red/brown/green print top
  brown pants

  Scent
  Dior Feve Delicieuse perfume


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> She's been torturing me all week with that UD Blackmail lol. I'll get it at some point, I'm sure.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm pulling out TTT today too.


  Now your talking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Talk That Talk is in a class all by itself if you can get it to cooperate.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's a tough area too----I y=try to remember not to touch my face and I don't reuse my makeup brushes & cross my fingers that the pretty new blush/bronze/sculpting cream won't break me out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Love the golden olive on you---you have incredible eyes.  Love that pairing w/TF Coco Ravish too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yes!! I've had it for more than 7-8 months and I've never worn it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that I have Inferno I'll definitely swatch it w/Rouge Noir.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I can use CT Filmstar with no problems but sometimes I feel like I break out after using products like the TF Pink Glow blush.


   Oh that's too bad AWS!!!  Are you wearing these products over foundation????.  I can't wear certain items on bare skin but I'm fine if I wear them over primer and foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm on theme today.
> 
> Base:
> Guerlain Meteorites Primer
> ...


   Indeed you are Starletta!!!  Love the way this sounds and I LOVE Impera.  Does it look mauve on you or did you have that pulling rust thing happening too??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> She's been torturing me all week with that UD Blackmail lol. I'll get it at some point, I'm sure.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Talk That Talk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now I was thinking sexy den mother---not teenage boy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shars* 


Talk That Talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might wear that tomorrow lol. I'm wearing D&G Inferno today because of you and I'll wear Talk That Talk tomorrow. Keep 'em coming lol.



   I'm so behind---10 new lipsticks in a week is insane-----I can't keep up----need a second head--maybe Inferno tomorrow


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  You're a hoot Pretty.  Next time you're all dressed up w.no place to *go take a selfie and share your look with us!!*![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I did not know that AWS!!!  Have you found any that don't bear you out?  I have that issue w/primers.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  That's a tough area too----I y=try to remember not to touch my face and I don't reuse my makeup brushes & cross my fingers that the pretty new blush/bronze/sculpting cream won't break me out.[/COLOR]


   Yes [@]Prettypackages[/@]!   [@]Medgal07[/@], I found a silicone and alcohol free powder but am still looking for a moisturizer with spf and no silicones & alcohol. CT Filmstar is ok, Gucci Exotic Umber is ok and I think the the Chanel cream blushes are ok but I just hardly take the chance with the powder blushes like the MAC x PS.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Love the golden olive on you---you have incredible eyes.  Love that pairing w/TF Coco Ravish too!!![/COLOR]retty:


  Oh [@]Medgal07[/@]  Thank you!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh that's too bad AWS!!!  Are you wearing these products over foundation????.  I can't wear certain items on bare skin but I'm fine if I wear them over primer and foundation.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:sigh: [/COLOR]


  Like the Météorites lol Always over my moisturizer and powder. :sigh:


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Indeed you are Starletta!!!  Love the way this sounds and I LOVE Impera.  Does it look mauve on you or did you have that pulling rust thing happening too??


  Sadly I'm on Team Rust/Brick.


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so behind---10 new lipsticks in a week is insane-----I can't keep up----need a second head--maybe Inferno tomorrow


  It's crazy. I had been looking forward to wearing my vampy lips but somehow I keep grabbing for nudes lol. I think I'm back on the vamp horse now though lol. So many juicy vampy lipsticks sitting around bored. I've got MAC's Salon Rouge, NARS' Train Bleu, MAC's Fixed on Drama, D&G Jealous and some others I acquired recently. I want to put them all in rotation until the end of the month. BUT I'm going to give reds some attention for December!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Sadly I'm on Team Rust/Brick.


    That's odd how Impera is behaving.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

I didn't work today, but went out to dinner with Mom.  I threw on a Suratt e/s I bought, Haute Chocolate, a really pretty copper bronze.  Similar to the runway armani tint and nars telesto, or those two combined. However, these e/s are tiny. BUT I still might keep it b/c of how freakin' buttery it is.     Foundation was just Cover Fx mineralize powder in g70.  BB corrector in dark peach with MAC concealer in 5.   For the lips I did Talk that Talk.  She asked why I was putting on makeup, my response, b/c I have it and I'm sitting here waiting for you to get off of your conference call.  LOL  No reason at all.  And I knew I'd be coming home to wash my face. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't work today, but went out to dinner with Mom.  I threw on a Suratt e/s I bought, Haute Chocolate, a really pretty copper bronze.  Similar to the runway armani tint and nars telesto, or those two combined. However, these e/s are tiny. BUT I still might keep it b/c of how freakin' buttery it is.     Foundation was just Cover Fx mineralize powder in g70.  BB corrector in dark peach with MAC concealer in 5.   For the lips I did Talk that Talk.  She asked why I was putting on makeup, my response, b/c I have it and I'm sitting here waiting for you to get off of your conference call.  LOL  No reason at all.  And I knew I'd be coming home to wash my face. LOL


   That sounds pretty, Pretty.  I jump up and down when my daughter puts on makeup because it's so rare that she does it.
  I went w/a gold/bronze eye and red lip look today.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're a hoot Pretty.  Next time you're all dressed up w.no place to go take a selfie and share your look with us!!!
> 
> I did not know that AWS!!!  Have you found any that don't bear you out?  I have that issue w/primers.
> 
> That's a tough area too----I y=try to remember not to touch my face and I don't reuse my makeup brushes & cross my fingers that the pretty new blush/bronze/sculpting cream won't break me out.


  ya know, I tried.  

  I also took a pic with the brown Bite lippy b/c I can't decide if I like it.  My pics, just don't turn out.  AND I was having a problem with the viseart palettes showing up, and I had an issue with the Chanel palette.  SO now I'm thinking it's user error.  Too dark of a crease, and b/c of the hood it transfers to the lid? Need a better base? is my UD base too old? etc etc etc...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ya know, I tried.
> 
> I also took a pic with the brown Bite lippy b/c I can't decide if I like it.  My pics, just don't turn out.  AND I was having a problem with the viseart palettes showing up, and I had an issue with the Chanel palette.  SO now I'm thinking it's user error.  Too dark of a crease, and b/c of the hood it transfers to the lid? Need a better base? is my UD base too old? etc etc etc...


  Pretty, you have makeup issues



Step away from the vanity and reboot


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2015)

Still waiting for my Signe Particulier so nothing new today.  Wearing dark brown pants and cardigan with an aubergine  blouse so I went with two shades from Chanel Tisse Rivoli on the lid and one in the inner corner and browbone and Gucci Ultra Violet mono lightly in the crease and "wing".  Probably TF Coco Ravish again too lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's crazy. I had been looking forward to wearing my vampy lips but somehow I keep grabbing for nudes lol. I think I'm back on the vamp horse now though lol. So many juicy vampy lipsticks sitting around bored. I've got *MAC's Salon Rouge, NARS' Train Bleu, MAC's Fixed on Drama, D&G Jealous* and some others I acquired recently. I want to put them all in rotation until the end of the month. BUT I'm going to give reds some attention for December!


  All beautiful! Train Bleu has been on my list for a long time, I think I own only one NARS product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is the formula? I also want to add Instigator to my vampy lipsticks


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It looks beautiful on you, I don't see a teenage boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The NARS Velvet Matte formula is excellent. And because they're jumbo pencils, they give you more precision in applying and getting a crisp lip line.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty, you have makeup issues
> 
> 
> 
> Step away from the vanity and reboot


  LOL I know I Know!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Whaaaaat?  what did you get?
> I think you should give me Eugenie then!
> 
> LOL I know I Know!!!


  All of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have this thing that I have to take pictures of everything before I try it and I keep forgetting during the day. Eugenie is the only one I wouldn't part with!


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh I thought it's in the slim lipstick packaging? I'll check it out the next time I'm near a counter.
> All of them
> 
> 
> ...


  Definitely a jumbo pencil! I think it'll look AMAZING on you!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Definitely a jumbo pencil! I think it'll look AMAZING on you!


  Thank you, it's in my cart now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking about Volga, which is a slim lipstick.


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you, it's in my cart now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Volga is in the same family but Train Bleu is darker. You must post a pic if you can when you do get it and get around to wearing it!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Volga is in the same family but Train Bleu is darker. You must post a pic if you can when you do get it and get around to wearing it!


  So I can post pics if you already have the lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably order it in a week or two, I need to purchase some hair care products now.


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *So I can post pics if you already have the lipstick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Today's look is simple, sorta fall.

Face:
  Guerlain Meteorites Primer
  Sephora Collection Gel Serum Concealer
  NARS Concealer
  Iope Air Cushion XP- C13
  Laura Geller Baked Balance n Brighten Foundation (powder)- Porcelain
  Iope Air Cushion Blusher- 02 Peach Sherbert
  Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer- #00 Nude
  Burberry Sheer Blush- Earthy (Contour)
  Becca Pearl & Champagne Pop Shimmering Skin Perfector (from holiday palette)
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder- Dim Infusion

Eyes:
  Tom Ford Brow Perfector- Chestnut
  Smashbox 24/7 Eyeshadow Primer
  Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow- 02 Trench (to browbone)
  Burberry Eye Colour Cream- 102 Mink (lid)
  Burberry Eye Colour Cream- 106 Pink Heather (crease)
  Sephora Collection Colorful Wink-It Felt Liner- 02 Cup a Joe
  Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof- Erable (lower)
  Chanel Beaute de Cils Mascara Primer
  Dior Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara

Lips:
  Christian Louboutin Lipliner- Nats
  Christian Louboutin Matte Lipstick- Just Nothing

Nails:
  Bobbi Brown City Twilight


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Today's look is simple, sorta fall.
> 
> Face:
> Guerlain Meteorites Primer
> ...


  How are you liking the Sephora Gel concealer and how would you say it compares to NARS' radiant creamy concealer?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 13, 2015)

I liked wearing neutral shadows with a stronger lip yesterday and I liked using Nars Audacious lipstick that I have ignored.  I found 2 unused in my stash. I didn't use those but I decided to stick with the Nars, neutral and audacious theme.  Most of the Audacious colors I bought are deeper anyway and kind of say fall to me.  The lipstick I chose today is kind of an orangey terra-cotta nude color.

  Face
  Mac Waterweight Foundation in NC 44 & 45
  Becca under eye brightener and concealer in Treacle and Truffle
  Nars Mountain Loose powder
  Tatcha Luminizing Spray

  Brows
  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Dark Brown

  Eyes
  Nars St. Paul De Vence Duo: lightest color all over lid, darkest in crease
  Nars Cordura Darkest color in outer V
  Mac Uninterrupted to transition
  UD Perversion tightline
  Tom Ford liquid liner on upper lashline

  Cheeks 
  Nars Vengeful for blush and highlighter

  Lips
  Mac Cork lipliner
  Nars Jane lipstick

  Perfume
  Dior Feve Delicieuse

  Clothes
  Green top and jeans

  Bag
  Coach Jade bag - I think it is called a sage.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Gorgeous lady.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous lady.


   Thank you [@]Vandekamp[/@]  :bouquet:


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I liked wearing neutral shadows with a stronger lip yesterday and I liked using Nars Audacious lipstick that I have ignored.  I found 2 unused in my stash. I didn't use those but I decided to stick with the Nars, neutral and audacious theme.  Most of the Audacious colors I bought are deeper anyway and kind of say fall to me.  The lipstick I chose today is kind of an orangey terra-cotta nude color.
> 
> Face
> Mac Waterweight Foundation in NC 44 & 45
> ...


  You're the third person I've seen this week mentioning NARS' mountain. I think it's a sign that I need to pick it up in their F&F sale lol. How do you like it compared to others that you've tried?

  Jane is also on my list.


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

I haven't posted a look rundown in a while but here goes:

*EYES:*
  NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.
  Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in
  MUFE 15 Artist Shadow Palette: S-522 (tear duct and first third of lid), I-550 (rest of lid), S-102 triangle and beginning of crease), KVD wolf and cleopatra from the Ladybird palette to soften the crease. Random BH cosmetics shade for brow highlight
  UD (Perversion) Ink for Eyes Waterproof Precision Eye Pen (I think I may love this even more than my KVD tattoo liner in Trooper for upper liner and wing
  UD Velvet Matte 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Crave on bottom water waterline with KVD wolf smudged into it and S-522 to meet tear duct.
  Benefit They're Real mascara

*FACE:*
  Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)
  Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in RF 325 set with MUFE Pro Finish multi-use powder foundation in 174
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz
  Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze
  Blush: Black|Up BL 10 (old formulation)
  Highlight: Laura Mercier Shimmer Bloc in Peach Mosaic

*LIPS:*
  MAC Talk That Talk lipstick over NYX Deep Purple lip pencil (I only use this pencil to help with the patchiness of TTT)

*NAILS:* OCC Black Dahlia with Formula X Alchemy for accent nail


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh I thought it's in the slim lipstick packaging? I'll check it out the next time I'm near a counter.
> All of them
> 
> 
> ...


   I'm the same way.   Hmmm, so you're keeping Eugenie, that's just selfish.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> How are you liking the Sephora Gel concealer and how would you say it compares to NARS' radiant creamy concealer?


 
  I like it.  It's a lot thinner, and at that price, I don't worry about using the product in areas other than under my eyes. Similar concept, not dead dupes. I wouldn't replace the NARS with the Sephora concealer long-term, but it's a product I'll use up for sure.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @Vandekamp


  You are quite welcome, my dear.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're the third person I've seen this week mentioning NARS' mountain. I think it's a sign that I need to pick it up in their F&F sale lol. How do you like it compared to others that you've tried?
> 
> Jane is also on my list.








Get it, Shars. You need it.


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Get it, Shars. You need it.


  Which one are you poking me about? lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok. Sounds like it's definitely worth a try. I'll pick it up to try soon.
> Which one are you poking me about? lol


 NARS' mountain


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> NARS' mountain


  Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Volga is in the same family but Train Bleu is darker. You must post a pic if you can when you do get it and get around to wearing it!


   If I remember correctly Sage made me buy Train Bleu----and I'm glad she did!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> CT Filmstar is ok, Gucci Exotic Umber is ok and I think the the Chanel cream blushes are ok but I just hardly take the chance with the powder blushes like the MAC x PS.


 Oh wow!  That's really great news!!!  I'm glad you're finding some that don't cause skin eruptions.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Your eyes always look so pretty.  Good picks!  I sure hope your SP arrives soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Whaaaaat?  what did you get?
> I think you should give me Eugenie then!
> 
> *LOL I know I Know!!! *


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I liked wearing neutral shadows with a stronger lip yesterday and I liked using Nars Audacious lipstick that I have ignored.  I found 2 unused in my stash. I didn't use those but I decided to stick with the Nars, neutral and audacious theme.  Most of the Audacious colors I bought are deeper anyway and kind of say fall to me.  The lipstick I chose today is kind of an orangey terra-cotta nude color.
> 
> Face
> Mac Waterweight Foundation in NC 44 & 45
> ...


   Very nice ICE!!!!!   I really like the Tacha mist but I go through it so quickly.  How do you like Vengeful???


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Your eyes always look so pretty.  Good picks!  I sure hope your SP arrives soon.[/COLOR]


   Thanks! My regular courier is not out to work so I guess that means no delivery :/


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I'm sure it's totally annoying!!!!
> 
> I think you would love Train Bleu & it would look amazing on you.   I only have a handful of NARS products.  As a brand It's not a fav of mine.


  Thank you! I think I start buying products from a brand when I see something LE with a gorgeous design/packaging. NARS hasn't wowed me so far. The Sin blush is on my wish list but I know it's permanent, so I keep putting it off.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] If I remember correctly Sage made me buy Train Bleu----and I'm glad she did!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


 LOL I must plead innocent. Was it @MissTT? IT was someone in this thread because I bought it after someone in here "made me do it".


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I googled the perfume - it sounds amazing!! I'll definitely check it out.   :haha:  I'm selfish when it comes to LE makeup.    Thank you! I think I start buying products from a brand when I see something LE with a gorgeous design/packaging. NARS hasn't wowed me so far. The Sin blush is on my wish list but I know it's permanent, so I keep putting it off.


 Lol,  you know I understand.    Wait why is everyone getting moutain?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds like a really nice look Starletta!!!   Just Nothing is amazing!!! I ordered Nats during the sale and it arrived yesterday....now I had all of the liners.
> 
> Very nice ICE!!!!!   I really like the Tacha mist but I go through it so quickly.  How do you like Vengeful???


  Love it.  It's crazy pigmented.  I have to use the Yachiyo brush with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I only bought mountain because I bought the liquid foundation too.  It's hard to say if it is all that because I didn't really use powders much.  Just the Becca loose which is discontinued.  Plus, I have mostly used powder foundations and there is no need for a loose powder with those.  I've been mostly using it in the t-zone. Not all over.  Works fine for that.
> 
> Love it.  It's crazy pigmented.  I have to use the Yachiyo brush with it.


   I also have it but so far I've only used the highlighter, which as you know ids pretty amazing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I googled the perfume - it sounds amazing!! I'll definitely check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I've ended up with some of the more hyped items---or things the ladies here on this thread suggest, and I've yet to be disappointed.  I purchased the Yachiyo brush a few 
   years ago and it was a huge  disappointment-----the brush head performed well but due to the way it's constructed, the handle unraveled badly.  I never purchased 
   another NARS brush thereafter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

sagehen said:


> LOL I must plead innocent. Was it @MissTT? IT was someone in this thread because I bought it after someone in here "made me do it".






I just seem to remember a tag team of sorts-----pressure from all sides


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm the same way.   *Hmmm, so you're keeping Eugenie, that's just selfish.  *


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

I managed a fall look last night----grey & burgundy.  I'm most excited that I've now _completely used the 'shade' side of Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate_.  Sadly, I didn't touch the illuminate side, a cream highlighter that I absolutely hated.  I would purchase the product again if they sold the shade portion in a separate compact!!

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
*MAC Custom 15 Shadow Palette* (Self made/Meddy) *Shades of Grey*
     Scene to lids
     Nehru to crease & lower lash line
     Copper Plate to transition
Becca Opal to highlight brow and inner corners
MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  
Chanel Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ardoise *(Steel Grey)to waterline
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE*
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ *Blur Primer*
GiorgioArmani* Luminous Silk  Foundation 8.5 *mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*
Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/ Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing *Powder

MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder
 Becca *Opal* to highlight facial high planes
Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Plum Attraction 63 *(Burgundy)
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*to set foundation
Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating *Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale Collex to finish

 MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Ada *(Brown-black)
 Christian Louboutin Silky Satin *Very Privé* *410S* (Burgundy) 


*NAILS:*
Dolce & Gabbana Grey Pearl 150


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I managed a fall look last night----grey & burgundy.  I'm most excited that I've now _completely used the 'shade' side of Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate_.  Sadly, I didn't touch the illuminate side, a cream highlighter that I absolutely hated.  I would purchase the product again if they sold the shade portion in a separate compact!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*MAC Custom 15 Shadow Palette* (Self made/Meddy) *Shades of Grey*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Scene to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Nehru to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Copper Plate to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Becca Opal to highlight brow and[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] inner corners[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ardoise* (Steel Grey)to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Blur Primer*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]GiorgioArmani *Luminous Silk  Foundation 8.5 *mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*[/COLOR] Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/  [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder,  *Banana Visage*[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Becca *Opal* to highlight facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Plum Attraction 63* (Burgundy)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mystery Powder, [COLOR=0000FF]*Dark*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Secret*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR]to set foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating* Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale Collex[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to finish[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray[/COLOR]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Ada* (Brown-black)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Silky Satin *Very Privé* *410S* ([/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Burgundy)[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Dolce & Gabbana[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Grey Pearl 150[/COLOR]


   Gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Gorgeous!


     Thank you AWS.  Very Privé and Djalouzi are my two fave vampy lipsticks from the CL range.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I managed a fall look last night----grey & burgundy.  I'm most excited that I've now _completely used the 'shade' side of Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate_.  Sadly, I didn't touch the illuminate side, a cream highlighter that I absolutely hated.  I would purchase the product again if they sold the shade portion in a separate compact!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*MAC Custom 15 Shadow Palette* (Self made/Meddy) *Shades of Grey*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Scene to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Nehru to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Copper Plate to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Becca Opal to highlight brow and[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] inner corners[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ardoise* (Steel Grey)to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Blur Primer*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]GiorgioArmani *Luminous Silk  Foundation 8.5 *mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*[/COLOR] Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/  [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder,  *Banana Visage*[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Becca *Opal* to highlight facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Plum Attraction 63* (Burgundy)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mystery Powder, [COLOR=0000FF]*Dark*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Secret*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR]to set foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating* Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale Collex[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to finish[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray[/COLOR]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Ada* (Brown-black)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Silky Satin *Very Privé* *410S* ([/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Burgundy)[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Dolce & Gabbana[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Grey Pearl 150[/COLOR]


 Soooo pretty Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo pretty Meddy


    Thanks Vee!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

With Saturday's look I finally managed to incorporate colors that are more germane to the season as well as, use new products for the first time, that I've literally had for months.  

*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Chanel*Tissé D’ Automne (**254)*
 Golden Olive to inner 2/3 third lids
     Dark Olive to crease & lower lash line
     Rusty Brown to transition
     Peach to highlight brow
The Balm, *Mary Lou Manizer* to highlight brow and inner corners
MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  
Chanel Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ardent (rust) *to waterline
 Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE*
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ *Blur Primer*
Giorgio Armani *Luminous Silk  Foundation 8.5 *mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*
MAC  Pro Sculpting Cream, *Coffee Walnut *to contour, then set w/ Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder

MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

The Balm, *Mary Lou Manizer* to highlight facial high planes
 Dolce & Gabbana, Luminous Cheek Colour, *Sole 15* (Bright Orange)
MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret*to set foundation
Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating* Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale Collex to finish

 MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Mya *
 Christian Louboutin Silky Satin *Youpiyou *(Blood Orange)- 510 S


*NAILS:*
Dior Tie Dye (Orange-Red) 858


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I managed a fall look last night----grey & burgundy.  I'm most excited that I've now _completely used the 'shade' side of Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate_.  Sadly, I didn't touch the illuminate side, a cream highlighter that I absolutely hated.  I would purchase the product again if they sold the shade portion in a separate compact!!
> 
> *EYES:*
> UDPP Anti Aging Formula
> ...


  You're beautiful! I love everything about this look.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]With Saturday's look I finally managed to incorporate colors that are more germane to the season as well as, use new products for the first time, that I've literally had for months.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]* **Tissé D’ Automne (* *254)* [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] Golden Olive[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to inner 2/3 third lids[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Dark Olive to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Rusty Brown to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Peach to highlight brow[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]The Balm, *Mary Lou Manizer* to highlight brow and inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ardent (rust) *to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Blur Primer*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Luminous Silk  Foundation 8.5 *mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*[/COLOR] MAC  Pro Sculpting Cream, *Coffee Walnut* to contour, then set w/  [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder,  *Banana Visage*[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]The Balm, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Mary Lou Manizer*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] to highlight facial high planes[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Dolce & Gabbana, Luminous Cheek Colour, *Sole 15* (Bright Orange)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mystery Powder, *Dark* *Secret** *to set foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating* Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale Collex[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to finish[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray[/COLOR]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Mya *[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Silky Satin *Youpiyou* (Blood Orange)- 510 S[/COLOR] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Dior Tie Dye (Orange-Red) 858[/COLOR][/COLOR]


   Yay! How do you like Tisse D'Automne?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I only have the creamy concealer and th*e Light reflecting powder *- tbh I can live without them. That's too bad about the brush! I had an ebay copy of it years ago before my obsession started
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I love, love, love the light reflecting powder---that was an EO recommendation.  I have both loose and pressed but I prefer the loose------good stuff!!!







Thanks so much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay! How do you like Tisse D'Automne?


    It kicks up a bit of powder but I *LOVE* it.  The perfect olive green-----I live for it, and this is it.  I can't believe how long it took me to get to this palette.  
   I also like that it will work with pink lips, nude lips and all ranges of orange lips.  It's a great palette!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It kicks up a bit of powder but I *LOVE* it.  The perfect olive green-----I live for it, and this is it.  I can't believe how long it took me to get to this palette.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I also like that it will work with pink lips, nude lips and all ranges of orange lips.  It's a great palette!!!![/COLOR]


   I'm so glad you love it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm so glad you love it!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love, love, love the light reflecting powder---that was an EO recommendation.  I have both loose and pressed but I prefer the loose------good stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the pressed one - it's in one of my bags and I always forget to use it. I'll try to wear it this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I have the pressed one - it's in one of my bags and I always forget to use it. I'll try to wear it this week.


    I always use the loose powder to set and somehow the pressed to blot and touch up.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I managed a fall look last night----grey & burgundy.  I'm most excited that I've now _completely used the 'shade' side of Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate_.  Sadly, I didn't touch the illuminate side, a cream highlighter that I absolutely hated.  I would purchase the product again if they sold the shade portion in a separate compact!!
> 
> *EYES:*
> UDPP Anti Aging Formula
> ...


  LOVE Very Prive on you! It goes really well with the slight smokey eye look. 
  I notice you seem to use the MAC mystery powder sometimes. How do you like it and how would you say it is similar too or different from other setting powders you use? I was interested in getting it when they repromoted it last year but I never got around to buying it.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I only have the creamy concealer and the Light reflecting powder - tbh I can live without them. That's too bad about the brush! I had an ebay copy of it years ago before my obsession started
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, she's gorgeous. I can't get over it whenever she posts a pic


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's overloaded!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Shars---I love my MAC grey eye shadows---they'r like comfy old slippers that you want to keep forever!!!
   I love the Mystery Powder because of the color match---so perfect for me, the silky texture and the flawless look that it gives.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes, she's gorgeous. I can't get over it whenever she posts a pic


    Awwwww Monte



You have me blushing like a little school girl!!!  Thank you---that's very kind of you to say.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I managed a fall look last night----grey & burgundy.  I'm most excited that I've now _completely used the 'shade' side of Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate_.  Sadly, I didn't touch the illuminate side, a cream highlighter that I absolutely hated.  I would purchase the product again if they sold the shade portion in a separate compact!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*MAC Custom 15 Shadow Palette* (Self made/Meddy) *Shades of Grey*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Scene to lids[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Nehru to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     Copper Plate to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Becca Opal to highlight brow and[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] inner corners[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Chanel Stylo Yeux WPLL Eyeliner, *Ardoise* (Steel Grey)to waterline[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Blur Primer*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]GiorgioArmani *Luminous Silk  Foundation 8.5 *mixed w/ Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*[/COLOR] Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate #2, Shade only, set w/  [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder,  *Banana Visage*[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2 *shade portion only, as base for Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Becca *Opal* to highlight facial high planes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush, *Plum Attraction 63* (Burgundy)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mystery Powder, [COLOR=0000FF]*Dark*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Secret*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR]to set foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating* Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale Collex[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to finish[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Fix + *Lavender* Makeup Setting Spray[/COLOR]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE][COLOR=0000FF]*LIPS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Ada* (Brown-black)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Silky Satin *Very Privé* *410S* ([/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Burgundy)[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*NAILS:*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Dolce & Gabbana[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Grey Pearl 150[/COLOR]


Absolutely positively beyond stunning Meddy!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> With Saturday's look I finally managed to incorporate colors that are more germane to the season as well as, use new products for the first time, that I've literally had for months.
> 
> *EYES:*
> UDPP Anti Aging Formula
> ...


  Yay!  You used the Tisse Automne palette.  I think you won't be able to put it down.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2015)

I went light on makeup today.  

  Face
  Mac Waterweight in NC44 and NC45
  Becca concealer and eye brightener

  Eyes
  Tom Ford liquid eyeliner on upper lash line
  UD perversion to tightline
  Chanel Mascara - I think Ultra Noir

  Cheeks
  Nars Despair palette - Esoteric - orangey color - 1st time using this palette. Yay!
  Cle De Peau highlighter # 13

  Lips
  Chanel Captivante

  Debating on a nail color presently.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh Shades of Grey custom palette.  Sounds nice.
> Yay!  You used the *Tisse Automne palette. * I think you won't be able to put it down.






You're right, Ice------looking for an opportunity to wear it again already!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're right, Ice------looking for an opportunity to wear it again already!!!


Very easy to do.  I think that pinky color can change the whole vibe of the quad.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

My weekend round up:

*Saturday:*

*EYES:*
NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.
Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in
Sleek Sunset Palette (shimmery burgundy and rose gold colours for inner and outer lid, the black for the crease), KVD wolf and cleopatra from the Ladybird palette to soften the crease. Random BH cosmetics shade for brow highlight
Inglot AMG Gel Eyeliner - 77 
UD All Nighter Eyeliner (waterproof) on bottom water waterline with KVD wolf and the corresponding upper lid colours from the Sleek Sunset Palette smudged into it and in tear duct.
Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara - I only realised on Saturday that I have a million and one mini mascaras and a few full size ones and NONE of them are waterproof!! I was going to the beach and didn't have one single waterproof mascara. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to rectify that.

*FACE:*
Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)
Revlon ColorStay Mineral Mousse foundation (w/ SPF20) set with MUFE Pro Finish multi-use powder foundation in 174
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz
Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze
I so don't remember what blush and highlight I wore.

*LIPS:*
Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Caramello over Limecrime Liquid Lipstick in Riot. I wanted a more beigy nude and Riot is wayyy too terracotta so Caramello made the perfect balance.

*NAILS:* My OCC Black Dahlia nail polish was chipping but I was too tired to change it so I just put an Essie nail polish in 408 Wrapped in Rubies. 

Lesson of the day: Only my brow products and concealer can survive swimming with turtles in goggles and snorkles and lasting a second stop to view a sunken ship and coral reefs. The lipstick only lasted until the second stop. It was faded after lol. Some of the foundation persevered but not totally.

Here's a pic of me wearing my Caramello/Riot lip combo. I was having too much fun and didn't remember to take a pic without my sunglasses so no pics of my eye look  lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> My weekend round up:
> 
> *Saturday:*
> 
> ...


  Weekend round up???  All I can see is that pretty face w/the sun beating down on you and that gorgeous ocean behind you.



Packing my bags


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

*Sunday AM:*


*EYES:*
NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.
Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in
UDPP and NYX white eyeshadow base in the pot form
Random colours from the Viseart Editorial Brights palette. Random gold eyeshadow from LORAC Unzipped palette for brow highlight. @Prettypackages, I'm not sure I was happy with the intensity of the yellow and green shades on my lids but the other colours performed really well in my crease so I'm going to try them again with another base.
Inglot AMC Gel Eyeliner - 77 for upper liner and wing
UD Velvet Matte 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Plushie Crave on bottom water waterline - I'm not impressed with these UD Velvet Matte pencils apart from the brown one (crave) and the moss green one (cult). The others do not last at all in my waterline compared to what I get with the other regular UD pencils and those other two velvet matte ones. I'm wondering if that's why UD has them on clearance when they were only launched last year around this time.
Benefit They're Real mascara

*FACE:*
Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)
Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in RF 325 set with MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Dark (I'm struggling to determine whether I like this Illamasqua foundation. The first time I wore it, it was amazing. Now I'm not so sure. I may need to try with a different setting powder and different mattifying primer. It didn't work out that well on its own.)
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz
Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze
Blush: Again I can't remember
Highlight: Pretty sure I used The Balm's Betty Lou Manizer

*LIPS:*
MAC Red (satin)

*Sunday PM:*


*EYES:*
NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.
Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in
UD Primer Potion
The top right hand burgundy colour from the Viseart Dark Mattes palette with the second to left shade in the top row for my crease and outer v and the far left brown on the top to soften the crease. I believe I used my regular random BH cosmetics shade for brow highlight.
Inglot AMC Gel Liner - 77 for upper liner and wing
UD Velvet Matte 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Crave on bottom water waterline with the corresponding shades from the Viseart Dark Mattes palette smudged into it. I used one of the gold/champagne shades from the LORAC Unzipped palette in the tear duct.
Benefit They're Real mascara

*FACE:*
Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)
Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in RF 325 set with MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Dark (Was amazing again last night - so confused)
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz
Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze
Blush: MAC x Simpsons powder blush in Sideshow You (LE)
Highlight: A layering cocktail of TheBalm's Betty-Lou and Mary-Lou manizers

*LIPS:*
Melt's Ultra Matte lipstick in Laced with MAC's Cork lip pencil to cancel out the greyness. It was a little more grey than I was expecting but I still really like it.

I NEVER remember to take selfies


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Weekend round up???  All I can see is that pretty face w/the sun beating down on you and that gorgeous ocean behind you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL! I just posted Sunday. I had soooo much fun celebrating my friends' birthdays on a catamaran. Cocktails and food galore, loads of dancing and good music and lots of exploring in the sea! Come Meddy! And bring your sunblock and waterproof mascara lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> My weekend round up:  *Saturday:*  [COLOR=181818]*EYES:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Sleek Sunset Palette (shimmery burgundy and rose gold colours for inner and outer lid, the black for the crease), KVD wolf and cleopatra from the Ladybird palette to soften the crease. Random BH cosmetics shade for brow highlight[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Inglot AMG Gel Eyeliner - 77 [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]UD All Nighter Eyeliner (waterproof) on bottom water waterline with KVD wolf and the corresponding upper lid colours [COLOR=181818]from the Sleek Sunset Palette[/COLOR] smudged into it and in tear duct.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara - I only realised on Saturday that I have a million and one mini mascaras and a few full size ones and NONE of them are waterproof!! I was going to the beach and didn't have one single waterproof mascara. hboy:  I have to rectify that.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Revlon ColorStay Mineral Mousse foundation (w/ SPF20) set with MUFE Pro Finish multi-use powder foundation in 174[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I so don't remember what blush and highlight I wore.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*LIPS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Caramello over Limecrime Liquid Lipstick in Riot. I wanted a more beigy nude and Riot is wayyy too terracotta so Caramello made the perfect balance.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*NAILS:* My OCC Black Dahlia nail polish was chipping but I was too tired to change it so I just put an Essie nail polish in 408 Wrapped in Rubies. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Lesson of the day: Only my brow products and concealer can survive swimming with turtles in goggles and snorkles and lasting a second stop to view a sunken ship and coral reefs. The lipstick only lasted until the second stop. It was faded after lol. Some of the foundation persevered but not totally.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Here's a pic of me wearing my Caramello/Riot lip combo. I was having too much fun and didn't remember to take a pic without my sunglasses so no pics of my eye look  lol.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR]


   Gorgeous photo!  Where did you go? Or were you home? We just came back from sweet Tobago; I want to be back there all now lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> My weekend round up:  *Saturday:*  [COLOR=181818]*EYES:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Sleek Sunset Palette (shimmery burgundy and rose gold colours for inner and outer lid, the black for the crease), KVD wolf and cleopatra from the Ladybird palette to soften the crease. Random BH cosmetics shade for brow highlight[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Inglot AMG Gel Eyeliner - 77 [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]UD All Nighter Eyeliner (waterproof) on bottom water waterline with KVD wolf and the corresponding upper lid colours [COLOR=181818]from the Sleek Sunset Palette[/COLOR] smudged into it and in tear duct.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara - I only realised on Saturday that I have a million and one mini mascaras and a few full size ones and NONE of them are waterproof!! I was going to the beach and didn't have one single waterproof mascara. hboy:  I have to rectify that.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Revlon ColorStay Mineral Mousse foundation (w/ SPF20) set with MUFE Pro Finish multi-use powder foundation in 174[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I so don't remember what blush and highlight I wore.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*LIPS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Caramello over Limecrime Liquid Lipstick in Riot. I wanted a more beigy nude and Riot is wayyy too terracotta so Caramello made the perfect balance.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*NAILS:* My OCC Black Dahlia nail polish was chipping but I was too tired to change it so I just put an Essie nail polish in 408 Wrapped in Rubies. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Lesson of the day: Only my brow products and concealer can survive swimming with turtles in goggles and snorkles and lasting a second stop to view a sunken ship and coral reefs. The lipstick only lasted until the second stop. It was faded after lol. Some of the foundation persevered but not totally.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Here's a pic of me wearing my Caramello/Riot lip combo. I was having too much fun and didn't remember to take a pic without my sunglasses so no pics of my eye look  lol.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR]


 Gorgeous Shars!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> [COLOR=181818]*Sunday AM:*[/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818]*EYES:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]UDPP and NYX white eyeshadow base in the pot form[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Random colours from the Viseart Editorial Brights palette. Random gold eyeshadow from LORAC Unzipped palette for brow highlight. @Prettypackages , I'm not sure I was happy with the intensity of the yellow and green shades on my lids but the other colours performed really well in my crease so I'm going to try them again with another base.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Inglot AMC Gel Eyeliner - 77 for upper liner and wing[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]UD Velvet Matte 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Plushie Crave on bottom water waterline - I'm not impressed with these UD Velvet Matte pencils apart from the brown one (crave) and the moss green one (cult). The others do not last at all in my waterline compared to what I get with the other regular UD pencils and those other two velvet matte ones. I'm wondering if that's why UD has them on clearance when they were only launched last year around this time.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Benefit They're Real mascara[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in RF 325 set with [COLOR=181818]MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Dark[/COLOR] (I'm struggling to determine whether I like this Illamasqua foundation. The first time I wore it, it was amazing. Now I'm not so sure. I may need to try with a different setting powder and different mattifying primer. It didn't work out that well on its own.)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Blush: Again I can't remember[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Highlight: Pretty sure I used The Balm's Betty Lou Manizer[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*LIPS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]MAC Red (satin)[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*Sunday PM:*[/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818]*EYES:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]UD Primer Potion[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]The top right hand burgundy colour from the Viseart Dark Mattes palette with the second to left shade in the top row for my crease and outer v and the far left brown on the top to soften the crease. I believe I used my regular random BH cosmetics shade for brow highlight.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Inglot AMC Gel Liner - 77 for upper liner and wing[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]UD Velvet Matte 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Crave on bottom water waterline with the corresponding shades from the Viseart Dark Mattes palette smudged into it. I used one of the gold/champagne shades from the LORAC Unzipped palette in the tear duct.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Benefit They're Real mascara[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in RF 325 set with MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Dark (Was amazing again last night - so confused)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Blush: MAC x Simpsons powder blush in Sideshow You (LE)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Highlight: A layering cocktail of TheBalm's Betty-Lou and Mary-Lou manizers[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*LIPS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Melt's Ultra Matte lipstick in Laced with MAC's Cork lip pencil to cancel out the greyness. It was a little more grey than I was expecting but I still really like it.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I NEVER remember to take selfies :shock: [/COLOR]


  I really like the Rimmel Stay Matte primer. It does not feel so silicone-y (not a word but YKWIM). When I can't find the Hard Candy oil control primer this is my easy second choice. You have to post your looks more often! They are a really good mix of high/mid and and drugtore items.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Inreally like the Rimmel Stay Matte primer. It does not feel so silicone-y (not a word but YKWIM). When I can't find the Hard Candy oil control primer this is my easy second choice. You have to post your looks ore often! They are a really good mix of high/mid and and drugtore items.


  Thanks Sage. I'll try to pay more attention to what I wear and promise to post more. I like too that the Rimmer primer is like that. It's more a lotion consistency compared to other primers and I find I can wear it everyday without any adverse skin reaction. That Becca one does a number on my forehead if I wear it more than 2 days in a row.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> My weekend round up:
> 
> *Saturday:*
> 
> ...


  You look so beautiful here! I hope you've had a lot of fun! And I'm a bit jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I need to move somewhere warm and sunny, London is not for me. It's half dark all day and completely dark at 15:30 - it's driving me insane


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was at home sugar. We sailed up the West Coast. It's crazy how we take it all for granted when it's right in our backyard right. Oh I loveeed Tobago when I went a couple years ago. Sooo relaxing!


  Ooh, excellent! It sounds like an amazing, fun, trip!!  That's so true. There are gorgeous places home that I still haven't been to or don't visit often because work keeps us so busy.  Imagine, Tobago is our sister isle and we haven't gone in years :shock:  The pace is so different from Trinidad that I couldn't imagine living there but I will make an effort to visit more because it's so special and beautiful.   I didn't get to go to No Man's Land this time, that's my only regret, but next time!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I think I just wore moisturizer and lip balm and took the sun from Friday to Monday,,it was wonderful! Only put on a light pass of CL Zoulou in the airport Monday at noon lol


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> You look so beautiful here! I hope you've had a lot of fun! And I'm a bit jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooh I've never heard of No Man's Land. I need to check that out next time I'm there!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

I didn't wear YSL Fetiche today because I didn't have a lot of time and I had to use something I've tested before. I was inspired by @Shars's sunny picture and wore my favourite look from the past summer, despite the weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






this is the lightest it got today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Face:

  MAC Fix+
  CT Miracle wand 2
  CT Magic foundation 3 + Revlon Colorstay 320 
  Laura Mercier Ritual 
  MAC Oh Darling
  MAC Blot powder 

  Eyes:

  UDPP
  Chanel Mirage in the crease
  TF Chocolate bar Milk chocolate - blending shade; White chocolate as a brow highlight
  CT Marie Antoinette on the lid
  Colourpop Amaze on the centre of the lid
  CT Colour Chameleon Amber haze on the lower lash line
  CT Colour Chameleon Champagne diamonds in the inner corner
  Chanel Le volume Ultra noir

  Lips:

  MAC Prep+prime
  Colourpop Tootsi liner
  CL Just nothing - $5 liner as a base for a $90 lipstick


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks Maggie! I had loadddsss of fun! Don't be too jealous. Sometimes it's too hot for human consumption
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, we sometimes get long rainy cloudy days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, I'm not here during the summer. In Bulgaria, it can get up to 40C in the summer and -25C in the winter, so I don't mind hot or cold weather, I just hate that it's dark here all the time and all I see is thick grey clouds


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOW! 40C is HOT! I'd love to go to Bulgaria and some other Eastern European countries sometime. Sounds like summer is a good time to go!
  I know what you mean about the dark and cloudy days. I don't mind if it's freezing but let the sun be shining bright and I'm a happy camper!! lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh wow,40C? I won't ever complain about heat. 

  Shars you look beautiful!  I need to relocate there in the winter. Thank for the info on the Viseart quad. I think I'll get Paris Nudes, and then that's it for me. 

  Maggie, love the look as well.


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh wow,40C? I won't ever complain about heat.
> 
> Shars you look beautiful!  I need to relocate there in the winter. Thank for the info on the Viseart quad. I think I'll get Paris Nudes, and then that's it for me.
> 
> Maggie, love the look as well.


  Thanks Pretty! The Dark Matters performed way better. I didn't even have to put a white base to get true to pan colour and the colours stayed on my lids! I think I'm good for now. Frends Beauty sent me an email saying they're having another sale coming up so I would wait for that and see if you get the Paris nudes for like $60!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh wow,40C? I won't ever complain about heat.
> 
> Shars you look beautiful!  I need to relocate there in the winter. Thank for the info on the Viseart quad. I think I'll get Paris Nudes, and then that's it for me.
> 
> Maggie, love the look as well.


  Thank you! It's 40C only on the hottest days and in the places that are not near the sea or in the mountains but it's always 30C+ in my hometown.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I didn't wear YSL Fetiche today because I didn't have a lot of time and I had to use something I've tested before. I was inspired by @Shars's sunny picture and wore my favourite look from the past summer, despite the weather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​We get those dreary days hera too Maggie but they inspire a pot of tea, candles, a fire in the fireplace & a good 
   book!!

  As I was reading through your face look I noticed you use LM, Ritual!  I'm so excited that I've hit pan on mine.   
  I'm working to use up some products so I can try others 



I also use MAC Blot powder but that's like a 
  staple that I would repurchase.

   I love the total look and the color choices, and I absolutely LOVE CL Me Nude on you!!!  Such a pretty natural 
   look.  Lastly, that tee shirt is brill!!!!!!!  You look so, so cute!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I get that Maggie---the grey can really affect one's mood.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> My weekend round up:  *Saturday:*  [COLOR=181818]*EYES:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Sleek Sunset Palette (shimmery burgundy and rose gold colours for inner and outer lid, the black for the crease), KVD wolf and cleopatra from the Ladybird palette to soften the crease. Random BH cosmetics shade for brow highlight[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Inglot AMG Gel Eyeliner - 77 [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]UD All Nighter Eyeliner (waterproof) on bottom water waterline with KVD wolf and the corresponding upper lid colours [COLOR=181818]from the Sleek Sunset Palette[/COLOR] smudged into it and in tear duct.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara - I only realised on Saturday that I have a million and one mini mascaras and a few full size ones and NONE of them are waterproof!! I was going to the beach and didn't have one single waterproof mascara. hboy:  I have to rectify that.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Revlon ColorStay Mineral Mousse foundation (w/ SPF20) set with MUFE Pro Finish multi-use powder foundation in 174[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I so don't remember what blush and highlight I wore.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*LIPS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Caramello over Limecrime Liquid Lipstick in Riot. I wanted a more beigy nude and Riot is wayyy too terracotta so Caramello made the perfect balance.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*NAILS:* My OCC Black Dahlia nail polish was chipping but I was too tired to change it so I just put an Essie nail polish in 408 Wrapped in Rubies. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Lesson of the day: Only my brow products and concealer can survive swimming with turtles in goggles and snorkles and lasting a second stop to view a sunken ship and coral reefs. The lipstick only lasted until the second stop. It was faded after lol. Some of the foundation persevered but not totally.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Here's a pic of me wearing my Caramello/Riot lip combo. I was having too much fun and didn't remember to take a pic without my sunglasses so no pics of my eye look  lol.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR]


So pretty, Shars!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Said I'd use MAC RiRi Woo today so no matter what I did on my face I was wearing it :lol: The theme is Fall'ish with copper, burnt orange, army green and red. Pic doesn't really show much detail.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*FACE* EL Illuminating Primer mixed with Becca Topaz SSP liquid Becca Undereye brightener EL Doublewear foundation in Rich Chestnut applied with a BB Concealer under eyes- Nars Radiant Creamy in Amande Setting powder under eyes- Ruby Kisses banana Finishing Powder all over- Black Radiance Soft Focus in Bronze Highlighters- Becca Blushed Copper with a light dusting of Champagne Pop above it and blended Blush- Sephora Hot Flush MAC Fix + in Yuzu NYX Matte Setting Spray  *EYES* Brows- MAC Embark shadow for shape and fill. Outlined with NYX Wonder Pencil in Deep then blended out. NYX Brow Mascara in Espresso for grooming Eye liner, top and bottom- NYX Slide-On, Glide-On Pencil in Golden Olive, did a little more than just a thin line. Avon Mega Effects black liner on upper lash line Shadow- ABH Chic in her World Traveler Palette for brow highlight and Morocco on the brow bone/crease Mascara- Smashbox Full Exposure in Jet Black (?) (got in my latest Ipsy)  *LIPS* Chapstick Hydration Lock (lightly) MAC P&P Lip MAC RiRi Woo Avon Ultra Luxury Lip Liner in Wild Berry  *NAILS* Got my nails done last night (refill w/gel polish). They're very dark blue/green (almost black) with two accent nails, one is glitter the other has larger glitter and is color-changing. A little annoyed since I picked it because I liked the "cold" color on the display yet I seem to always be warm so I'm always seeing the lighter color which I'm not too fond of for the look I was going for. Pic here


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Said I'd use MAC RiRi Woo today so no matter what I did on my face I was wearing it :lol: The theme is Fall'ish with copper, burnt orange, army green and red. Pic doesn't really show much detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> My Riri Woo is a pain to apply


  It definitely is, I now remember why I stopped wearing it, steups.

  I know, Tobago is beautiful but we don't always take the time to go when we visit because all we seem to want to do is wine, fete and drink


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It definitely is, I now remember why I stopped wearing it, steups.  I know, Tobago is beautiful but we don't always take the time to go when we visit because all we seem to want to do is wine, fete and drink :ymca: :cheers: :lol:


   Lol  And all I want to to do is rest and live in the water lol Beach/ pool anything


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *awickedshape* 




Lol
And all I want to to do is rest and live in the water lol Beach/ pool anything

Yeah you live there, right? That's why!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah you live there, right? That's why?


  In T'dad, yes


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So pretty, Shars!


  Thank you!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> In T'dad, yes


  That wasn't supposed to be a "?", lol.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I get that Maggie---the grey can really affect one's mood.


  Yep, that's why I wore summer makeup today


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Gucci Guilty


  Beautiful Monte!!!!!  I love the eye/lip/cheek color combo.  You're blessed with amazing bone structure---so pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *I loooved Ritual in the summer, it's a bit dark for me now but I like that it's not warm toned as most bronzers! I* didn't have to use my contour blush today. The blot powder was one of my first non-drugstore products 3-4 years ago, I didn't repurchase because I wanted to try something else but I got it again recently and I love it!
> And thank you!! I wore Just nothing today, it looks slightly darker because of the lip liner. There is a "never" under the "shopping addiction?"
> 
> 
> ...


    I use Ritual to set my cream sculpting products---I guess that's why I have an impressive dent in it---I use it almost every time I wear makeup.







Neutrals are seasonless!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That wasn't supposed to be a "?", lol.


   Ah :haha:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@] are you still looking at Hallmark movies? I allow myself a little Lifetime channel indulgence here and there myself lol Watching this "On Strike For Christmas" movie again lol  Daphne Zuniga's oblivious, ungrateful family had me fuming lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I HATE, HATE those hallmark/lifetime movies. LOL  

Shars, I'm not happy with Sultry Muse, too muted for my taste.  I'll definitely see if I can get  Pars at a discount.  I have dark mattes. I like it.  No complaints with that one either.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> see, I don't mind that, especially if you don't have humidity.   I *HATE, HATE* those hallmark/lifetime movies. LOL     Shars, I'm not happy with Sultry Muse, too muted for my taste.  I'll definitely see if I can get  Pars at a discount.  I have dark mattes. I like it.  No complaints with that one either.


  Lol I totally get you You should see the crazy original movies advertised during Project Runway and Frasier reruns lol I can stand cheesy holiday movies around this time, for some reason


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Beautiful Monte!!!!!  I love the eye/lip/cheek color combo.  You're blessed with amazing bone structure---so pretty!!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks a lot! You too!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> see, I don't mind that, especially if you don't have humidity.   I HATE, HATE those hallmark/lifetime movies. LOL     Shars, I'm not happy with Sultry Muse, too muted for my taste.  I'll definitely see if I can get  Pars at a discount.  I have dark mattes. I like it.  No complaints with that one either.


 :frenz:


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Gorgeous photo!  Where did you go? Or were you home? We just came back from sweet Tobago; I want to be back there all now lol





Shars said:


> I was at home sugar. We sailed up the West Coast. It's crazy how we take it all for granted when it's right in our backyard right. Oh I loveeed Tobago when I went a couple years ago. Sooo relaxing!


  Steuuuuups. Allyuh could show off eh??


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> My weekend round up:  *Saturday:*  [COLOR=181818]*EYES:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NYX Eye and Eyebrow pencil in  Dark Brown for middle and tail.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Maybelline Expert Wear eye pencil in Dark Brown to fill in[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Sleek Sunset Palette (shimmery burgundy and rose gold colours for inner and outer lid, the black for the crease), KVD wolf and cleopatra from the Ladybird palette to soften the crease. Random BH cosmetics shade for brow highlight[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Inglot AMG Gel Eyeliner - 77 [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]UD All Nighter Eyeliner (waterproof) on bottom water waterline with KVD wolf and the corresponding upper lid colours [COLOR=181818]from the Sleek Sunset Palette[/COLOR] smudged into it and in tear duct.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara - I only realised on Saturday that I have a million and one mini mascaras and a few full size ones and NONE of them are waterproof!! I was going to the beach and didn't have one single waterproof mascara. hboy:  I have to rectify that.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*FACE:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Rimmel Stay Matte primer in 003 (the colourless one)[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Revlon ColorStay Mineral Mousse foundation (w/ SPF20) set with MUFE Pro Finish multi-use powder foundation in 174[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Amande set with Ben Nye Translucent Powder in Topaz[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Bronzer: Covergirl Queen Ebony Bronze[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I so don't remember what blush and highlight I wore.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*LIPS:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Caramello over Limecrime Liquid Lipstick in Riot. I wanted a more beigy nude and Riot is wayyy too terracotta so Caramello made the perfect balance.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]*NAILS:* My OCC Black Dahlia nail polish was chipping but I was too tired to change it so I just put an Essie nail polish in 408 Wrapped in Rubies. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Lesson of the day: Only my brow products and concealer can survive swimming with turtles in goggles and snorkles and lasting a second stop to view a sunken ship and coral reefs. The lipstick only lasted until the second stop. It was faded after lol. Some of the foundation persevered but not totally.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Here's a pic of me wearing my Caramello/Riot lip combo. I was having too much fun and didn't remember to take a pic without my sunglasses so no pics of my eye look  lol.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Hotness!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Steuuuuups. Allyuh could show off eh??


----------



## Shars (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Steuuuuups. Allyuh could show off eh??


  Jealousy is not a good look! lol. When you're up there shopping up all the sales in store we're having to live vicariously through you lol. I think it's an equal trade off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Daphne Zuniga's oblivious, ungrateful family had me fuming lol


    Yes---I'm an old sap and sucker for a cute holiday movie.  I half watch because I'm usually doing other things while they're on.  That was on last night but I didn't see the 
   whole thing.  One day I'll watch it in its entirety.  I like 'The Holiday',  'Serendipity' & 'Diva' w/ Vanessa Williams.  That name may not be correct but it was on last night. 
   I'm sure there's more that I can't recall ATM.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Jealousy is not a good look! lol. When you're up there shopping up all the sales in store we're having to live vicariously through you lol.* I think it's an equal trade off.*


  Really? I don't know nah. LOL!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Fall look?...is that the theme btw? Did a lot with the eyes (berries/burgundy/gold) and blush (cranberry'ish) so went with a neutral lip.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*FACE* -EL Illuminating Primer mixed with Becca Topaz SSP liquid -Becca Undereye brightener -EL Doublewear foundation in Rich Chestnut applied with a BB -Concealer under eyes- Nars Radiant Creamy in Amande -Setting powder under eyes- Ruby Kisses banana -Finishing Powder all over- Black Radiance Soft Focus in Bronze -Highlighter- ABH Starlight -Blush- MAC A Little Lusty from their MACnificent Me Collection -MAC Fix + in Yuzu -NYX Matte Setting Spray  *EYES* -Brows- MAC Embark shadow for shape and fill. Outlined with NYX Wonder Pencil in Deep then blended out. NYX Brow Mascara in Espresso for grooming -UDPP -Shadow: ColourPop Nillionaire on the lid, Anastasia Beverly Hills Sangria from their Tamanna (@dressyourface) Palette in the crease, then Deep Plum from their Amrezy Palette on outer corners and Bellini from their World Traveler Palette as brow highlight, Morocco on brow bone/transition and Chic in inner corners -Bottom lash-line: Sephora Retractable Waterproof in Classic Black  -Mascara- Smashbox Full Exposure in Jet Black (?) (got in my latest Ipsy)  *LIPS * -Chapstick Hydration Lock (lightly) -MAC P&P Lip -MAC Naturally Transformed. Love this color! I brought MAC Girl On Board Lipglass from their Wash & Dry collection to try on top later -NYX Nude Beige Lip Liner  *NAILS* Pic here


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 18, 2015)

^^^^^LOVE LOVE LOVE  no makeup for me today.  This rain and the pressure changes have my sinuses on fleek.  Yeah, I said that.  LOL


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

false





Prettypackages said:


> ^^^^^LOVE LOVE LOVE  no makeup for me today.  This rain and the pressure changes have my sinuses on fleek.  Yeah, I said that.  LOL


  Thanks!! I need to tone it down and just go back to liner to make my mornings faster. I get carried away then I'm scrambling to leave the house! But then even with liner I still need to brow highlight, then suddenly I'm adding a brow bone color since the palette is already in my hand, a la yesterday's look. Issues.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes---I'm an old sap and sucker for a cute holiday movie.  I half watch because I'm usually doing other things while they're on.  That was on last night but I didn't see the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   whole thing.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]One day I'll watch it in its entirety.  I like 'The Holiday',  'Serendipity' & 'Diva' w/ Vanessa Williams.  That name may not be correct but it was on last night.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm sure there's more that I can't recall ATM.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:


  Lol Oh, the holidays lol   When I was younger I liked "The Nightmare Before Christmas" and still watch "Trading Places" with Eddie Murphy every year 


montREALady said:


> Really? I don't know nah. LOL!


  lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2015)

Still in that trip headspace and didn't want much makeup today lol Only wore CL Very Privé and brushed my brows lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Gucci Guilty


    Love the soft look and how it contrasts with the rich colors in your outfit!!!  You do fall well Monte!!!!!  Your skin is flawless!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Love the soft look and how it contrasts with the rich colors in your outfit!!!  You do fall well Monte!!!!!  Your skin is flawless!!!


  I love Fall! Thanks. When the sun is out I get the best pics depending on where I stand


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ^^^^^LOVE LOVE LOVE  no makeup for me today.  This rain and the pressure changes have my sinuses on fleek.  *Yeah, I said that.*  LOL
> So your sinuses are "On Point"???????  That's what On Fleek means according to the Urban Dictionary----ok so I made that part up but I _heard_ that's what it means.
> 
> 
> ...


    Not issues---straight up fun!!!  Makeup is fun-----we just happen to have an over abundance of it!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  You have such nice lips!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> lol


   Full disclosure here---I LOVE *Charlie Brown's Christmas* and I have the theme song on my iPod---there I said it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   I can't believe you don't like Very Privé.  It's stunning on your perfect lips!!!!!  I love it on you AWS!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Fall look?...is that the theme btw? Did a lot with the eyes (berries/burgundy/gold) and blush (cranberry'ish) so went with a neutral lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Full disclosure here---I LOVE *Charlie Brown's Christmas* and I have the theme song on my iPod---there I said it!!!


  I love Charlie Brown anything. It brings me back


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

My look was inspired by my view of today's sunrise out side my bedroom window




*EYES:*
UDPP Anti Aging Formula 
Giorgio Armani Eye Tint, *Obsidian, # 1* (Black) to lids
MAC *Brun* (Muted blackish brown) to crease & lower lash line
MAC *Swiss Chocolate* (Muted reddish brown, Matte) to transition
MAC *Era* (Soft Golden Beige,  Satin) to highlight brow
NARS *Vengeful* highlight to inner corners
MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  
Giorgio Armani *Eye & Brow Maestro t*o fill brows

*FACE*

Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ *Blur Primer*
Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, *Meyon*
MAC Pro Sculpting Cream, MAC Coffee Walnut set w/ Guerlain *Terracotta Bronzing* Powder

MAC Prep & Prime Eye Highlighter, *Bright Forecast* in small triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, *Banana Visage*

NARS *Vengeful* highlighter to highlight facial high planes
 NARS *Vengeful* Blusb,
Laura Mercier *Matte Radiance Baked Powder *Compact to set foundation
Guerlain *Météorites Voyage Enchanté Illuminating* Matte Powder - Winter Fairy Tale Collex to finish

 MAC Fix + *Regular* Makeup Setting Spray


*LIPS:*
Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*
Christian Louboutin Lip Definer, *Maya* (Sepia/Caramel)
 Christian Louboutin Silky Satin *Youpiyou *(Blood Orange)


*NAILS:*
Butter London,* Union Jack Black*


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You have such nice lips!


   Thank you  [@]montREALady[/@] :bouquet:    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Full disclosure here---I LOVE[/COLOR] *[COLOR=008000]Charlie[/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]Brown's[/COLOR][COLOR=008000]Christmas[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]and I have the theme song on my iPod---there I said it!!![/COLOR]


  Lol CB is timeless I'm sorry I wasn't around for the Coach Snoopy collection lol    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I can't believe you don't like Very Privé.  It's stunning on your perfect lips!!!!!  I love it on you AWS!!!!![/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]!!!  I like the colour but it bleeds and wears away from the centre of the lips outwards pretty quickly. Working with it


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I love Charlie Brown anything. It brings me back


   That theme song is the best little jazz number EVER!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818]My look was inspired by my view of today's sunrise out side my bedroom window [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*EYES:*[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]UDPP Anti Aging Formula [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani Eye Tint, *Obsidian, # 1* (Black) to lids[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Brun*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](Muted blackish brown) to crease & lower lash line[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Swiss Chocolate* (Muted reddish brown, Matte) to transition[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Era* (Soft Golden Beige,  Satin) to highlight brow[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]NARS *Vengeful* highlight to[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] inner corners[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]MAC *Blacktrack* to upper  lash lines  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Giorgio Armani  *Eye & Brow Maestro t* o fill brows [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]*FACE*[/COLOR]
> ...


    Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like the colour but it bleeds and wears away from the centre of the lips outwards pretty quickly. Working with it


   Wow---I didn't have that experience with it but it must be very frustrating!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow---I didn't have that experience with it but it must be very frustrating!  [/COLOR]


   Yup, quite disappointing


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My look was inspired by my view of today's sunrise out side my bedroom window
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Stunning as I said in the other thread


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That theme song is the best little jazz number EVER!!!


  Are you going to see the new movie?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Are you going to see the new movie?


   I really want to---maybe I'll borrow some children to take w/me


----------



## sagehen (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks again Monte[/COLOR]:hug:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I really want to---*maybe I'll borrow some children to take w/me*[/COLOR]:haha:


  LOL I do this all the time. The little kids give me cover. BTW the Charlie Brown theme song is running through my head now.  OK, I had an on theme face good enough to share today!  FACE: Lancôme Visionnaire Blur Lancôme TIU foundation, 470C Lancôme Dual Finish, 470C City Colors Contour kit, contour powder only MAC powder blush, Loverush  EYES: L'Oreal Paris La Palette Nude 2,  2nd shade on lid, penultimate shade in crease, last shade in outer crease Milani liquid eye liner pen (rest in peace) on top lash line only NYX Big and Loud lash primer (trying to use up), Cover Girl LashBlash Fusion, very black on top and bottom lashes  LIPS: KvD liquid lipstick, Exorcism


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> My weekend round up:
> 
> *Saturday:*
> 
> ...


  You really live a hard life. What a beautiful backdrop.


----------



## Shars (Nov 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You really live a hard life. What a beautiful backdrop.


  HAHA! I don't get to do that very often so I tried to make the most of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

sagehen said:


> KvD liquid lipstick, Exorcism






Well it's either burrow some kids or put my hair in two pigtails and hope no one notices!!!!
             Sounds like a nice fall look---Exorcism is pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like the colour but it bleeds and wears away from the centre of the lips outwards pretty quickly. Working with it


 I guess I missed the Coach Snoopy collection too---I was probably brand exploring at that time.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok Meddy, I was definitely not trying to say that.  But my sinuses, had me messed up all day long.   So I was trying to say they were on 10, out of control, etc...  you get the point. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok Meddy, I was definitely not trying to say that.  But my sinuses, had me messed up all day long.   So I was trying to say they were on 10, out of control, etc...  you get the point. LOL






I just hope you're feeling better, Pretty!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

So what do you ladies who observe Thanksgiving typically wear in both clothing and makeup?  Are you cooking or dining out?  Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 19, 2015)

My first time posting a fall look on here, so here it goes...  FACE: Revlon Photoready Perfefctin Primer Avon Ideal Flawless Colour Correction Pearls Loreal True Match Foundation Cappuccino MAC Studio Fix Plus and Foundation NC45 Some random highlight and contour palette Barry M Natural Dazzle Bronzing Powder 214 MAC Sheertone Shimmer Blush Peachtwist MAC Highlight Powder Freshen Up MAC Prep and Prime Fix+  EYES: UDPP Original MAC Bao Bao's Jewels palette (1 on lid and 4 on crease) MAC Fluidline Little Black Bow MAC Flash Lash Extreme Black Mascara K Co Brow Powder  LIPS: MAC Prep and Prime Lip MAC Lip Pencil Cyber World MAC Mattene Lipstick Potent Fig  Indoors...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Outdoors...


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I guess I missed the Coach Snoopy collection too---I was probably brand exploring at that time.


 
  LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2015)

Wearing Chanel Signe Particulier palette with Lancôme Definicils today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got noticeably darker after last weekend and am kinda liking it. Reminds me of using Guerlain's Terracotta Joli Teint.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks again Monte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahahaaa! Shoot I was planning to go without mine!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> My first time posting a fall look on here, so here it goes...  FACE: Revlon Photoready Perfefctin Primer Avon Ideal Flawless Colour Correction Pearls Loreal True Match Foundation Cappuccino MAC Studio Fix Plus and Foundation NC45 Some random highlight and contour palette Barry M Natural Dazzle Bronzing Powder 214 MAC Sheertone Shimmer Blush Peachtwist MAC Highlight Powder Freshen Up MAC Prep and Prime Fix+  EYES: UDPP Original MAC Bao Bao's Jewels palette (1 on lid and 4 on crease) MAC Fluidline Little Black Bow MAC Flash Lash Extreme Black Mascara K Co Brow Powder  LIPS: MAC Prep and Prime Lip MAC Lip Pencil Cyber World MAC Mattene Lipstick Potent Fig


  Yay, welcome Marsha!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>






Yay Marsha!!!!!   I love the look and I love that your hair, lipstick and outfit all work together!  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hahahaaa! Shoot I was planning to go without mine!






Yeah---you could put you glasses on, look like the sexy librarian and people would just think you're there to watch the movie for research.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 19, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Yay, welcome Marsha!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay Marsha!!!!!   I love the look and I love that your hair, lipstick and outfit all work together!  Beautiful!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you ladies


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  Looking good! Love it!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

*FACE* -EL Illuminating Primer mixed with Becca Rose Gold SSP liquid -Becca Undereye brightener -EL Doublewear foundation in Rich Chestnut applied with a BB -Concealer under eyes- Nars Radiant Creamy in Amande -Setting powder under eyes- Ruby Kisses banana -Finishing Powder all over- Black Radiance Soft Focus in Bronze -Highlighter- MAC Oh, Darling w/Shaft of Gold on top -Blush- MAC Sideshow You from their Simpson's Collection -MAC Fix + in Yuzu -NYX Matte Setting Spray  *EYES* -Brows- MAC Embark shadow for shape and fill. Outlined with NYX Wonder Pencil in Deep then blended out. NYX Brow Mascara in Espresso for grooming Liner: Kiko gold liner (it's a number, no name so I never remember), top and bottom. Sephora Retractable black on lower lash line and upper edges. Metallic from the ABH World Traveler Shadow Palette as brow highlight, Fudge near/on crease and Morocco on brow bone/transition -Mascara- Smashbox Full Exposure in Jet Black (?) (got in my latest Ipsy)  *LIPS * -Chapstick Hydration Lock (lightly) -MAC P&P Lip -NYX High Voltage Lipstick in Dirty Talk with their Cappuccino liner (left) and High Voltage Burlesque with UD Pulp Fiction Mrs. Mia Wallace liner (right).   *NAILS* Pic here


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Hey pretty eyes!!!!  What do you think of Chanel SP?   That's funny about TJT---which one did you purchase?  Did it oxidize on you?[/COLOR]    :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Yeah---you could put you glasses on, look like the sexy librarian and people would just think you're there to watch the movie for [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]research.[/COLOR]


  Hey, Stunner! Re: SP the taupe and pale pink shades take a few more passes than usual to build up and the plum shade is not as vibrant on me but overall all the shades work perfectly together. I'm glad I got it!  I used the medium shade in Terracotta Joli Teint and it was darker than my skin tone but gave it a lovely, even coverage and warmth. It wasn't off from my neck but the ingredients were not good for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I used the medium shade in Terracotta Joli Teint and it was darker than my skin tone but gave it a lovely, even coverage and warmth. It wasn't off from my neck but the ingredients were not good for me.










I'm glad you're working with and liking Chanel SP




          I have the GJT but it oxidized on me once---I think it was in combo with something else that I had used.  I wear it occasionally---trying to use that and some 
                   others up.  I hope you can find something that's agreeable w/your skin.  That must be so frustrating  for you!!!!  Right now I'm loving Armani, and backed it up 
                   w/their current sale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Gucci Guilty


  I love the way you showed the one base look with two different lipsticks.  I really like both but if you forced me to pick one it would be the bright lip.  
  It softens the look---------and can I say one more time---------Your skin is phenomenal!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:    [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad you're working with and liking Chanel SP[/COLOR]:bigthumb:            [COLOR=0000FF]         I have the GJT but it oxidized on me once---I think it was in combo with something else that I had used.  I wear it occasionally---trying to use that and some[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                   others up.  I hope you can find [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]something that's agreeable w/your skin.  That must be so frustrating  for you!!!!  Right now I'm loving Armani, and backed it up[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                   w/their current sale.[/COLOR]


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Naomi
> 
> I haven't explored or purchased any of the newer MAC products----tell me about MAC Waterweight----is it the
> consistency of MAC F & B????  Sounds like a great "light" look.
> ...


  Waterweight is nice and light.  I can't compare it to F&B.  I squeeze out a drop of both colors and use the new Mac brush like the Chanel one and tap on my face.  I had pictures to take today so I did 1 and 1/4 drop of each and built it up a bit.  Looked like a nice fresh glow.  I do feel I need to powder my T-zone.  Well really just down my nose.  I did powder all over today since I wanted a very finished look for pics.  BTW I still haven't used the Chanel brush I bought.  I got the Mac and the Wayne Goss one around the same time.  I used the Wayne Goss with some other new foundations I had bought and naturally used the Mac one with the Waterweight. So what to use the Chanel brush with?  I don't know yet.

  Yes, you are probably right that the Chanel Automne shade is more of a peach.  Looks great on the lid with the bronze color in the crease.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 19, 2015)

I didn't do much eye wise but had to post since I wore one my CL lipsticks for the first time and it just screamed fall.

  Face
  Mac Waterweight equal mix of NC 44 and 45
  Becca eye brightener
  Becca concealers in Toffee and Treacle
  Sacha powder in buttercup under eye
  Nars Mountain Loose Powder all over face

  Brows
  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Dark Brown

  Eyes
  Mac Eclair paint pot - tried and true for an out the door look
  Tom Ford liquid liner on upper lash line
  UD Perversion tightline
  Chanel mascara in noir

  Cheeks
  Mac Bad Girl Gone Good blush
  Mac Shaft of Gold highlighter

  Lips 
  Christian Louboutin Farida lipstick

  Nails
  Zoya Yuna - bluish green gray color with gold shimmer - gorgeous but ready for a change already

  Clothes
  Black dress

  Scent
  YSL Black Opium


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Fall look?...is that the theme btw? Did a lot with the eyes (berries/burgundy/gold) and blush (cranberry'ish) so went with a neutral lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I took a screen shot of the products you used! Will be trying this look out & im gonna have to pick up the black radiance soft focus powder! Beautiful your face looks flawless!


  Thanks a lot. That stuff is awesome! [@]pinkcrush[/@] told me about it months ago and I stalked it! I have Creamy Bronze Finish and Milk Chocolate Finish which is a little darker. There are YT vids on it too. I'm hitting pan on the Creamy Bronze. I should get another just in case.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Waterweight is nice and light.  I can't compare it to F&B.  I squeeze out a drop of both colors and use the new Mac brush like the Chanel one and tap on my face.  I had pictures to take today so I did 1 and 1/4 drop of each and built it up a bit.  Looked like a nice fresh glow.  I do feel I need to powder my T-zone.  Well really just down my nose.  I did powder all over today since I wanted a very finished look for pics.  BTW I still haven't used the Chanel brush I bought.  I got the Mac and the Wayne Goss one around the same time.  I used the Wayne Goss with some other new foundations I had bought and naturally used the Mac one with the Waterweight. So what to use the Chanel brush with?  I don't know yet.
> 
> Yes, you are probably right that the Chanel Automne shade is more of a peach.  Looks great on the lid with the bronze color in the crease.


    Thanks Ice!!!  I also got both the MAC & Chanel brush and love them both for applying foundation.  The Mac brush is a tad larger than the Chanel one.  You might find it 
   easier to use the Chanel brush w/concealer but I like it for both concealer & foundation.  I was so enamored that I got two of each.

   I'll have to try that peach and bronze look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't do much eye wise but had to post since *I wore one my CL lipsticks for the first time and it just screamed fall.*
> 
> Face
> Mac Waterweight equal mix of NC 44 and 45
> ...


   Awesome!!!!  How do you like Farida????  I think @awickedshape has that one too!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2015)

Repeat of Chanel Signe Particulier eyeshadow quad (no mascara) with CL Me Nude lipstick


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Love it!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't do much eye wise but had to post since I wore one my CL lipsticks for the first time and it just screamed fall.
> 
> Face
> Mac Waterweight equal mix of NC 44 and 45
> ...


  Beautiful!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm really happy that more people joined and thread is moving much faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My look from yesterday:

  Face:

  MAC Fix+
  CT Miracle wand 2
  CT Magic foundation 3 + Revlon Colorstay 230
  Laura Mercier Ritual
  D&G Tan
  MAC Summer opal
  Chanel poudre universelle libre 20
  MAC Fix+

  Eyes:

  UDPP
  Chanel Rouge noir ido
  Too Faced Chocolate bar - Milk chocolate in the crease
  Too Faced Semi-sweet chocolate bar - Mousse, Coconut creme - crease and brow highlight 
  CT colour chameleon Dark pearl on the lower lash line
  Chanel Signe Particulier - burgundy to darken the outer 1/3 of the lower lash line
  MAC Vanilla pigment - inner corner and brow arch
  Chanel Rouge noir liner
  Chanel Le volume Rouge noir
  Brows: TF Unabashed - taupe; ABH dipbrow pomade taupe; ABH clear gel

  Lips:

  Colourpop Tootsi liner - not the best match, the NP is very taupe-y, so I assumed the lipstick will be the same, but it's not
  CL Me nude 

  Nails:
  CL Me nude

  Perfume:
  Guerlain La petite robe noir 

  And quick pics (I need to point out that they are taken after  waking up at 5:30, 2 hours in traffic, 4 hours lectures and 1 more hour driving, so I look sleepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## montREALady (Nov 20, 2015)

Another Fall theme. I am also trying to use my Wet n Wild Megalast (matte) lipsticks as I've been neglecting them this year. Partly because I've been wearing a lot of NYX and MAC which I think is more because they are more accessible and not because I necessarily prefer them.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*FACE* -EL Illuminating Primer mixed with Becca Topaz SSP liquid -Becca Undereye brightener -EL Doublewear foundation in Rich Chestnut applied with a BB -Concealer under eyes- Nars Radiant Creamy in Amande -Setting powder under eyes- Ruby Kisses HD Set n' Forget in the color Banana -Finishing Powder all over- Black Radiance Soft Focus in Creamy Bronze Finish -Highlighter- Becca Opal -Blush- Clinique Cola Pop -MAC Fix + in Yuzu -NYX Matte Setting Spray  *EYES* -Brows- MAC Embark shadow for shape and fill. Outlined with NYX Wonder Pencil in Deep then blended out. NYX Brow Mascara in Espresso for grooming -UDPP (OG one) -Shadow: ABH Amrezy palette Deep Plum on lid and lower lash line, ABH Tamanna palette Sangria in the crease, ABH World Traveler Palette Morocco in transition/brow bone and area from the bottom of the inner part of my brow down to the inner corner of my eye (lightly), ABH Self-Made palette Self-Made on inner corners and Treasure as brow highlight. Sephora Retractable Black liner on waterline. Avon Mega Effects felt liner on top outer corners.  -Mascara- Smashbox Full Exposure in Jet Black (?) (got in my latest Ipsy)  *LIPS * -Chapstick Hydration Lock (lightly) -MAC P&P Lip -Wet n Wild Clothing Optional limited edition Megalast lipstick -Liner- NYX Nude Beige   *NAILS* Pic here


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


     Oh I love this---you've mastered the wing too!!!  AWESOME!  I need to practice!!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm really happy that more people joined and thread is moving much faster ompom:   My look from yesterday:  Face:  MAC Fix+ CT Miracle wand 2 CT Magic foundation 3 + Revlon Colorstay 230 Laura Mercier Ritual D&G Tan MAC Summer opal Chanel poudre universelle libre 20 MAC Fix+  Eyes:  UDPP Chanel Rouge noir ido Too Faced Chocolate bar - Milk chocolate in the crease Too Faced Semi-sweet chocolate bar - Mousse, Coconut creme - crease and brow highlight  CT colour chameleon Dark pearl on the lower lash line Chanel Signe Particulier - burgundy to darken the outer 1/3 of the lower lash line MAC Vanilla pigment - inner corner and brow arch Chanel Rouge noir liner Chanel Le volume Rouge noir Brows: TF Unabashed - taupe; ABH dipbrow pomade taupe; ABH clear gel  Lips:  Colourpop Tootsi liner - not the best match, the NP is very taupe-y, so I assumed the lipstick will be the same, but it's not CL Me nude   Nails: CL Me nude  Perfume: Guerlain La petite robe noir   And quick pics (I need to point out that they are taken after  waking up at 5:30, 2 hours in traffic, 4 hours lectures and 1 more hour driving, so I look sleepy :haha: )


  Everyone is looking gorgeous. It really is. This thread has got my juices going creative wise, its like I fell back in love with makeup again especially with the depressive episode I've had recently.  I've got a summer look I can share with you guys, even though I'm a few months late, and it's pretty minimal...  *FACE Boots Tea Tree and Witch Hazel Shine Control Day Moisturiser Revlon Photoready Perfecting Primer Avon Ideal Flawless Colour Correction Pearls MAC Studio Fix Plus Foundation NC45 Random contour palette (I don't know the brand, it's cheap and it does the job) MAC Sheertone Blush Peachtwist MAC Highlight Powder Freshen Up  EYES MAC Fluidline Shahi MAC Flase Lash Extreme Black Mascara  LIPS MAC Prep and Prime Lip MAC Lip Pencil Nightingale MAC Lipstick Real Doll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If only I knew about this thread earlier...*


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Your skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're correct Maggie i did miss that question---checking now----These are quick finger swatches.  The Softcore blush is deeper in color & smoother in texture than the Vengeful blush.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *Your skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I'll be honest re Gucci Guilty, I got the deluxe sample once from Sephora and it's right there amongst the crap on my vanity so I always reach for it and it's more of a Fall/Winter scent so I didn't wear it much during the summer. I love it. I alternate with Chloe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm really happy that more people joined and thread is moving much faster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Beautiful Maggie---love your color choices.   That Chanel Rouge Noir IDO is my fave eye product this year.  Your eyes look amazing!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! I'll be honest re Gucci Guilty, I got the deluxe sample once from Sephora and it's right there amongst the crap on my vanity so I always reach for it and it's more of a Fall/Winter scent so I didn't wear it much during the summer. I love it. I alternate with Chloe.


  Unfortunately is not my thing anymore. I've been wearing it for 2 hours now and I almost want to wash it off. Now I wear everything that has some sort of chocolate and patchouli


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Maggie---love your color choices.   That Chanel Rouge Noir IDO is my fave eye product this year.  Your eyes look amazing!!!!


  Thank you Meddy!! RN is beautiful, even though it's not what I expected. I love the red shimmer!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> If only I knew about this thread earlier...


 Marsha it's so, so good to have you here and I'm glad you've been inspired by the various makeup looks.  I'm particularly glad that you're feeling better emotionally.  
   Playing with, buying and talking about makeup has brightened many days for me too!!!!

   I love the softness of this look and that pink lipstick is just so beautiful on you!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm glad this is in past tense! This thread and Specktra in general are really positive places and always lift my mood. I hope the transfer goes smoothly and we don't have too many offline days.
> The look is beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too re Specktra, it got me out of my rut and encouraged me to get back into actually caring and wearing my makeup. I was sort of in a slump after having my daughter 3 years ago. @Marsha Pomells I know what you mean. Glad you're over that hump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We all go through fragrance phases. It was your thing at one point, now it's mine. It will all change again, lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love this---you've mastered the wing too!!!  AWESOME!  I need to practice!!!


 
  I wouldn't say mastered at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Trying a 'ting', as we say lol
  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you Meddy!! RN is beautiful, even though it's not what I expected. I love the red shimmer!


   YES!!!!  It's all about the unexpected red micro shimmer that gives it more of the burgundy that I was expecting from it.   I also use Tom Ford AW15 as a base which 
   also facilitates RN looking more burgundy & vibrant.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you, Vee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Well mon---you're doin' a good job with the "ting"!!!!!!!!    I'm really liking the "ting."


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well mon---you're doin' a good job with the "ting"!!!!!!!!    I'm really liking the "ting."


  LOL The "mon" is Jamaican, though lol
  Thanks @Medgal07


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> LOL The "mon" is Jamaican, though lol
> Thanks @Medgal07


   That's ok---you got it for the chuckle for which it was intended!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's ok---you got it for the chuckle for which it was intended!!!


 
  Yup lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

​On this day, November 20, 2002 I had a bilateral mastectomy for stage 3 carcinoma in situ.  I am happy to be a survivor.  if my message of the value of early detection can inspire you to pay attention to your body, conduct breast self exams and get your mammograms accordingly, then this is an even happier day for me!!!  Makeup played a huge role in my recovery.  Thank you all for participating in this theme thread and for making it fun and inspiring!!!!  Hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Gucci Premiere


    Your skin is absolutely flawless!!!!  Your foundation appears to be a perfect match too!!!  I've tried and really like ELDW.  Cola Pop is a really nice blush and I reach for 
   it often.  It's your eye look though that has me most intrigued and I need to try it soon!!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!!!!  It's all about the unexpected red micro shimmer that gives it more of the burgundy that I was expecting from it.   I also use Tom Ford AW15 as a base which
> also facilitates RN looking more burgundy & vibrant.


  I didn't get AW15. I was worried that it'll make my eyes look red and also everything matte creases on me very quickly. I wore RN over black once but I prefer it on its own.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I agree! That's why I'm keeping all my fragrances, if I've liked them once, I'll like them again at some point!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> ...


    AW15 is pretty unique.  It's the consistency of a balm and it took a minute for me to get used to it on my eyes.  It's not sticky---just different.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> AW15 is pretty unique.  It's the consistency of a balm and it took a minute for me to get used to it on my eyes.  It's not sticky---just different.



I'll try it when I'm at a counter. But I probably don't need it 

I'm glad that specktra is back 

A look from 2 days ago:

Face:

MAC Fix+
CT Miracle want 2
CT Magic foundation 3
MAC Light boost
LM Ritual
D&G Tan
TF Softcore - blush
D&G shimmer powder Glow light 1
MAC Vanilla pigment
Chanel poudre universelle libre 20
MAC Fix+

Eyes:

UDPP
Chanel Signe particulier - taupe on the lid, burgundy in the crease, light pink in the inner corner
Chanel RN liner
Chanel RN ido on the lower lash line 
MAC Vanilla pigment - inner corner and brow arch 
Chanel Le volume RN

Lips:

Colourpop Trap

Perfume:
YSL Black opium


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'll try it when I'm at a counter. But I probably don't need it
> 
> I'm glad that specktra is back
> 
> ...



Gorgeous ??????


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gorgeous ������



Thank you Vee


----------



## aradhana (Nov 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'll try it when I'm at a counter. But I probably don't need it
> 
> I'm glad that specktra is back
> 
> ...



wow! looks like an advert!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​On this day, November 20, 2002 I had a bilateral mastectomy for stage 3 carcinoma in situ.  I am happy to be a survivor.  if my message of the value of early detection can inspire you to pay attention to your body, conduct breast self exams and get your mammograms accordingly, then this is an even happier day for me!!!  Makeup played a huge role in my recovery.  Thank you all for participating in this theme thread and for making it fun and inspiring!!!!  Hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 23, 2015)

hi guys
i'm not so use to the new site format, but just wanted to say how much i love everybody's looks and pics!
(i just caught up on the thread)
i'm a bit sad the 'thumbs up' button is gone...


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 23, 2015)

aradhana said:


> wow! looks like an advert!



Aww thank you


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​On this day, November 20, 2002 I had a bilateral mastectomy for stage 3 carcinoma in situ.  I am happy to be a survivor.  if my message of the value of early detection can inspire you to pay attention to your body, conduct breast self exams and get your mammograms accordingly, then this is an even happier day for me!!!  Makeup played a huge role in my recovery.  Thank you all for participating in this theme thread and for making it fun and inspiring!!!!  Hugs to you all!!!!



I'm late but Happy 13 year anniversary!! I promised myself to pay more attention to my body both what I put into it and how it responds and your post is another push in that direction! I'm soooo happy that you are here and alive and enjoying life! Here's to 13+ more years of embracing life (and buying more makeup, and floppy hats, and boots and fashion jewellery, and .... you get the drift lol )


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

aradhana said:


> hi guys
> i'm not so use to the new site format, but just wanted to say how much i love everybody's looks and pics!
> (i just caught up on the thread)
> i'm a bit sad the 'thumbs up' button is gone...



Hey girl!! Hope you are well. I'm trying to learn how to navigate this place as well lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 24, 2015)

Hoping to see @Medgal07 soon! I can't "enter" or post the pic lol   Today I'm wearing the left shade from Gucci Fume eyeshadow duo on the lid with the two shades from Gucci Agate eyeshadow duo on the browbone and inner corners. Bought a full size Lancôme Definicils mascara. Wish they would update that silver packaging.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

awickedshape;2704197[B said:
			
		

> ]Hoping to see @Medgal07 soon![/B] I can't "enter" or post the pic lol   Today I'm wearing the left shade from Gucci Fume eyeshadow duo on the lid with the two shades from Gucci Agate eyeshadow duo on the browbone and inner corners. Bought a full size Lancôme Definicils mascara. Wish they would update that silver packaging.



So am I!

I wore a very simple look today. The base is the same as in the past month, only the highlighter is different - Porcelain pink; RN liner and RN mascara on the eyes and UD Blackmail on the lips.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 24, 2015)

Aha! Here is the Gucci Fume/ Agate eyeshadow combo and CL Escatin sheer lipstick with Lancome Definicils mascara




CL


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> So am I!
> 
> I wore a very simple look today. The base is the same as in the past month, only the highlighter is different - Porcelain pink; RN liner and RN mascara on the eyes and UD Blackmail on the lips.




If it ain't broke lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Aha! Here is the Gucci Fume/ Agate eyeshadow combo and CL Escatin sheer lipstick with Lancome Definicils mascara
> 
> View attachment 50163
> 
> ...



Beautiful!



awickedshape said:


> If it ain't broke lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Beautiful!




Yup! 

Thank you, @mkoparanova!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hey, Stunner! Re: SP the taupe and pale pink shades take a few more passes than usual to build up and the plum shade is not as vibrant on me but overall all the shades work perfectly together. I'm glad I got it!  I used the medium shade in Terracotta Joli Teint and it was darker than my skin tone but gave it a lovely, even coverage and warmth. It wasn't off from my neck but the ingredients were not good for me.





Marsha Pomells said:


> My first time posting a fall look on here, so here it goes...  FACE: Revlon Photoready Perfefctin Primer Avon Ideal Flawless Colour Correction Pearls Loreal True Match Foundation Cappuccino MAC Studio Fix Plus and Foundation NC45 Some random highlight and contour palette Barry M Natural Dazzle Bronzing Powder 214 MAC Sheertone Shimmer Blush Peachtwist MAC Highlight Powder Freshen Up MAC Prep and Prime Fix+  EYES: UDPP Original MAC Bao Bao's Jewels palette (1 on lid and 4 on crease) MAC Fluidline Little Black Bow MAC Flash Lash Extreme Black Mascara K Co Brow Powder  LIPS: MAC Prep and Prime Lip MAC Lip Pencil Cyber World MAC Mattene Lipstick Potent Fig  Indoors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





awickedshape said:


> Repeat of Chanel Signe Particulier eyeshadow quad (no mascara) with CL Me Nude lipstick




very pretty ladies! 

I'm disappointed in Chanel SP quad. The plum isn't very vibrant on me at all.  When I use the taupe and plum together, it just looks dark and I can't distinguish btwn the two colors.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2015)

lovely!  your pic could me in a magazine! 





mkoparanova said:


> I'll try it when I'm at a counter. But I probably don't need it
> 
> I'm glad that specktra is back
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty ladies!
> 
> I'm disappointed in Chanel SP quad. The plum isn't very vibrant on me at all.  When I use the taupe and plum together, it just looks dark and I can't distinguish btwn the two colors.


It's not very vibrant on me, either @Prettypackages. I do like it a lot, though.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> lovely!  your pic could me in a magazine!



Thank you!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 26, 2015)

Yesterday I wore Arista Golden Olive eyeshadow duo with the iridescent left shade from TF Raw Jade eyeshadow duo




And today I used three shades from the Tilbury Dolce Vita eyeshadow quad with Gucci Ultra Violet in the crease


----------



## aradhana (Nov 26, 2015)

marsha and wicked shape - nice looks!

i randomly ended up passing by a mac store today...and walked away with much much more than i had expected! it has been a while, so maybe that's ok...i got two prolongwear lip cremes (limitless & soft sell) and a mattene (personal pick). i'd say they're all related shades, but strangely i don't think i have anything like them in my collection, so i had to change that, pronto.

i also picked up one of those fluid line/paintpot/mascara sets...the one with macroviolet. i always feel that those are a good deal but have never purchased one till now. and everybody needs a macro violet in their life...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2015)

I actually decided to get one.  Did you see that they wre on sale?  25%  I'm assuming it is the same for the Candaian site. 





aradhana said:


> marsha and wicked shape - nice looks!
> 
> i randomly ended up passing by a mac store today...and walked away with much much more than i had expected! it has been a while, so maybe that's ok...i got two prolongwear lip cremes (limitless & soft sell) and a mattene (personal pick). i'd say they're all related shades, but strangely i don't think i have anything like them in my collection, so i had to change that, pronto.
> 
> i also picked up one of those fluid line/paintpot/mascara sets...the one with macroviolet. i always feel that those are a good deal but have never purchased one till now. and everybody needs a macro violet in their life...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 27, 2015)

*Face
*Revlon Photoready Perfecting Primer
Avon Colour Correcting Pearls
Loreal True Match Foundation Cappuccino
MAC Studio Fix Powder + Foundation NC45
Barry M Matte Bronzer
MAC Sheertone Blush Peachtwist l
MAC Highlight Powder Freshen Up
Brow palette and Contour palette 
*
Eyes
*UDPP Original
MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow Fathoms Deep
Some black liner (don't know the brand)
MAC False Lash Extreme Black Mascara

*Lips*
MAC Prep + Prime Lip
MAC Pro Longwear Liner Absolutely It
MAC Lipstick Bad Gal RiRi


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 27, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> *Face
> *Revlon Photoready Perfecting Primer
> Avon Colour Correcting Pearls
> Loreal True Match Foundation Cappuccino
> ...



I'm jealous 



awickedshape said:


> Yesterday I wore Arista Golden Olive eyeshadow duo with the iridescent left shade from TF Raw Jade eyeshadow duo
> 
> View attachment 50212
> 
> ...



I think I haven't seen you wearing warm shades, they look beautiful on you!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> I think I haven't seen you wearing warm shades, they look beautiful on you!




Thank you @mkoparanova!!!!




Thank you @aradhana!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2015)

​Anybody home???????


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 30, 2015)

Medgal07too said:


> ​Anybody home???????



Hi Meddy!! Glad to see you're back


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Maggie!!
We're working to restore my original account.  It's good to me home again.  BTW, that last pic that you posted was truly stunning!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Maggie!!
> We're working to restore my original account.  It's good to me home again.  BTW, that last pic that you posted was truly stunning!!!  Love it!!!



That's great! I hope everything gets back to normal soon, there are a lot of missing people. And thank you very much!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2015)

Medgal07too said:


> ​Anybody home???????



Yayyyyyyy!!!!! Missed you


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2015)

So glad Medgal is back!

What's our theme? Lol
Today I used Burberry Gold no.25 palette with Guerlain Brownie and Clyde mono.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> So glad Medgal is back!
> 
> What's our theme? Lol
> Today I used Burberry Gold no.25 palette with Guerlain Brownie and Clyde mono.
> But now I can't upload lol



Just got back from picking up my DD lipsticks, BN looks very interesting indeed. 

The theme is... A mid winter's night dream... A different story to Shakespeare's Mid Summer Night's Dream.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 1, 2015)

OMG it is December - what is the theme for this month? I would like to vote for try a buncha unused stuff month, because I am sure I am not alone in my Black Friday/Cyber Monday shenanigans. Today I am wearing some shadows from the UDxGwen Stefani palette and I just need to say that Punk needs to be available as a single.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Just got back from picking up my DD lipsticks, BN looks very interesting indeed.
> 
> The theme is... A mid winter's night dream... A different story to Shakespeare's Mid Summer Night's Dream.





Thank you, @Marsha!
Can't wait to see the looks!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you, @Marsha!
> Can't wait to see the looks!



No probs 

I've got a look in mind, involving a dazzleshadow... I need to work this one out, should have something by the weekend... Maybe Stavros can come out to play... Hmmm...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> So glad Medgal is back!
> 
> What's our theme? Lol
> Today I used Burberry Gold no.25 palette with Guerlain Brownie and Clyde mono.
> ...



Loving the eye look.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> No probs
> 
> I've got a look in mind, involving a dazzleshadow... I need to work this one out, should have something by the weekend... Maybe Stavros can come out to play... Hmmm...



Sounds dreamy!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Loving the eye look.



Thank you @Marsha!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> OMG it is December - what is the theme for this month? I would like to vote for try a buncha unused stuff month, because I am sure I am not alone in my Black Friday/Cyber Monday shenanigans. Today I am wearing some shadows from the UDxGwen Stefani palette and I just need to say that Punk needs to be available as a single.


LOL  what all did you get?  
Even with as much as you have in your collex, do you think the quad is worth it? 


awickedshape said:


> So glad Medgal is back!
> 
> What's our theme? Lol
> Today I used Burberry Gold no.25 palette with Guerlain Brownie and Clyde mono.
> ...





awickedshape said:


> Thank you @Marsha!


*weeps* I can't believe I didn't grab this one the second it showed back up on sephora.  
this is really pretty. 

Welcome back Meddy! Missed you!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL  what all did you get?
> Even with as much as you have in your collex, do you think the quad is worth it?
> 
> 
> ...



I know! It's my fave


----------



## aradhana (Dec 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I actually decided to get one.  Did you see that they wre on sale?  25%  I'm assuming it is the same for the Candaian site.



I didn't realize about the sale till I had already asked the salesperson to add one to my purchase... So it was a pleasant surprise! Which one did you get?





mkoparanova said:


> That's great! I hope everything gets back to normal soon, there are a lot of missing people. And thank you very much!!





Marsha Pomells said:


> Just got back from picking up my DD lipsticks, BN looks very interesting indeed.
> 
> The theme is... A mid winter's night dream... A different story to Shakespeare's Mid Summer Night's Dream.



What is a DD lipstick? I googled it and let me tell you - skmevweird results indeed! Boa constrictors and... Big boobs!
Anyway. Should have known better than to Google that one! 

So what happened to people's accounts? We're they just lost in the move? I am still adjusting to this new interface. Do you ladies know s shortcut to getting to this thread? I couldn't figure out where my subscriptions show up in the new setup.

I bought some stuff yesterday on the NARS site that was definitely an impulse buy. Hopefully it's gonna be a good impulse! I got a few blushes,a wet/dry eyeshadow palette and I think Niagara and train bleu. 

I was about to pull the trigger on the bite lab lipsticks (set of 12) at sephora, but I didn't,  and I assume theyre gone now....


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> I didn't realize about the sale till I had already asked the salesperson to add one to my purchase... So it was a pleasant surprise! Which one did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dark Desires


----------



## montREALady (Dec 2, 2015)

Love you ladies but this new Specktra is causing me stress. Just wanted to say that, lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Love you ladies but this new Specktra is causing me stress. Just wanted to say that, lol.


 Aw! (Forgot I had to post more lmao)


----------



## Shars (Dec 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Love you ladies but this new Specktra is causing me stress. Just wanted to say that, lol.



LOL! It's not so bad today. Especially since the threads have been moving slowly. I wouldn't dream of using it on mobile though. I hated the mobile version on the last site so I can only imagine how I would feel about this new one lol.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! It's not so bad today. Especially since the threads have been moving slowly. I wouldn't dream of using it on mobile though. I hated the mobile version on the last site so I can only imagine how I would feel about this new one lol.



I loved the old site on mobile, it was straight forward and easy to use, the new site still has a long way to go. It's not all the time I'm near a computer, so the mobile site is pretty much all I use. It would be really handy if there was an app or something. Like now, I'm at home but I rather use my phone... I need to use my laptop a bit more...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

If anyone is interested, there's a 30 day dark lip challenge. Check out this thread if anyone's up for the challenge 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113343-Get-Your-Dark-Lip-On!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> If anyone is interested, there's a 30 day dark lip challenge. Check out this thread if anyone's up for the challenge
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113343-Get-Your-Dark-Lip-On!


Ooh I am on challenge! I am wearing Smoked Purple l/s today. Do we have a theme yet y'all? In the interest of my own challenge of using new things I wore NYX Kitten Heels liquid suede lipstick yesterday. It just happened that it is red so I was on trend for World AIDS Day. I am also wearing a couple more shades from the Gwen Stefani palette today. I am surprised at the lack of pigmentation in these shadows. I guess that will make them base shades for some shadows that do not go on smoothly over primer. I have never felt so "meh" about a purchase. Hmph. There are at least 4 shades I actually like so I am calling it a keep. It was still worth the price.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ooh I am on challenge! I am wearing Smoked Purple l/s today. Do we have a theme yet y'all? In the interest of my own challenge of using new things I wore NYX Kitten Heels liquid suede lipstick yesterday. It just happened that it is red so I was on trend for World AIDS Day. I am also wearing a couple more shades from the Gwen Stefani palette today. I am surprised at the lack of pigmentation in these shadows. I guess that will make them base shades for some shadows that do not go on smoothly over primer. I have never felt so "meh" about a purchase. Hmph. There are at least 4 shades I actually like so I am calling it a keep. It was still worth the price.



Theme is Mid Winter.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Theme is Mid Winter.


Thanks! When did I miss this? It is so hard to navigate this new interface. Sometimes I get signed out in the midst of posting so Specktra thinks I have read more posts than I have and so when I click the "first unread" I miss stuff.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 2, 2015)

I haven't popped into this thread in a minute but I am happy to report that I managed a lot of fall themed looks this month. I just didn't always have the time to post a look breakdown. So has a theme for December been decided? I like the sound of Mid Winter's Dream (except we aren't officially in winter yet, and I don't want to mentally go there) and the Try New Stuff sounds like a great idea because my November hauling was all the way out of control.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I haven't popped into this thread in a minute but I am happy to report that I managed a lot of fall themed looks this month. I just didn't always have the time to post a look breakdown. So has a theme for December been decided? I like the sound of Mid Winter's Dream (except we aren't officially in winter yet, and I don't want to mentally go there) and the Try New Stuff sounds like a great idea because *my November hauling was all the way out of control*.


 ***feels less alone*** lol is there an emoji for that? I anxiously await an edict from @Medgal


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I haven't popped into this thread in a minute but I am happy to report that I managed a lot of fall themed looks this month. I just didn't always have the time to post a look breakdown. So has a theme for December been decided? I like the sound of Mid Winter's Dream (except we aren't officially in winter yet, and I don't want to mentally go there) and the Try New Stuff sounds like a great idea because my November hauling was all the way out of control.



Meteorically we are (yesterday was the first day), we just haven't seen any snow yet (except for Scotland)... Or the freezing cold temperatures (unless anyone is in Siberia, Scandinavia, Alaska or within the Arctic or Antarctic Circle or anywhere that has seen snow). So bring on the winter looks, still trying to plan my one.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

aradhana said:


> I didn't realize about the sale till I had already asked the salesperson to add one to my purchase... So it was a pleasant surprise! Which one did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of people couldn't log in with their old passwords. Also I've seen quite a few post about people not wanting to spend as much time here now because of the new look. It's sad, I'm in a different time zone than most of you and it was sometimes taking me 1 hour every morning to go through the new posts, whereas yesterday, for example, there were no new replies 

The subscriptions: http://www.specktra.net/subscription.php?folderid=0



Marsha Pomells said:


> Meteorically we are (yesterday was the first day), we just haven't seen any snow yet (except for Scotland)... Or the freezing cold temperatures (unless anyone is in Siberia, Scandinavia, Alaska or within the Arctic or Antarctic Circle or anywhere that has seen snow). So bring on the winter looks, still trying to plan my one.



It was snowing last week!


	

		
			
		

		
	
screenshot from a video


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> A lot of people couldn't log in with their old passwords. Also I've seen quite a few post about people not wanting to spend as much time here now because of the new look. It's sad, I'm in a different time zone than most of you and it was sometimes taking me 1 hour every morning to go through the new posts, whereas yesterday, for example, there were no new replies
> 
> The subscriptions: http://www.specktra.net/subscription.php?folderid=0
> 
> ...



I didnt see any snow... Maybe because I was fast asleep and didn't wake up till about... Midday... 

I miss the regular faces  . Yeah, I know the new website can be a bit on the fiddly side. As stated in a previous post, the new layout still has a long way to go. I'm still trying to get use to it myself, it's either a case of not having Specktra in my life or get used to the change... So I chose change.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I didnt see any snow... Maybe because I was fast asleep and didn't wake up till about... Midday...
> 
> I miss the regular faces  . Yeah, I know the new website can be a bit on the fiddly side. As stated in a previous post, the new layout still has a long way to go. I'm still trying to get use to it myself, it's either a case of not having Specktra in my life or get used to the change... So I chose change.



Tbh I didn't see it either  My brother wakes up early for school, he took the video. 
Hopefully everyone will start missing specktra and they'll get over the change.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Tbh I didn't see it either  My brother wakes up early for school, he took the video.
> Hopefully everyone will start missing specktra and they'll get over the change.



Same. I hope that the usual suspects can get their logins sorted, I miss give V a quick review on lipsticks she decides to skip. The laughs, Erine's swatches and tips, catching up on 12 pages because of a stalking party. Me posting pics of almost naked men to keep the stalkers' motivation up... There's a very long list and I just can't be arsed to finish it, cos Corrie's on.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

And today's makeup:

Face:

MAC Fix+ Coconut
CT Mini miracle eye want 2
CT Magic foundation 3
Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20
MAC Pink Sprinkles
D&G Tan
MAC Scene to be seen (blush topper) 
MAC Porcelain pink
MAC Fix+ Coconut

Eyes:

NYX HD eyeshadow base
Too Faced Semi-sweet chocolate bar Mousse, Puddin, Coconut creme
Too Faced Chocolate bar Haute chocolate, Ameretto, Cherry cordial
MAC Vanilla pigment
Chanel Rouge noir liner
Chanel Le volume Rouge noir

Lips:

Colourpop Trap


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Same. I hope that the usual suspects can get their logins sorted, I miss give V a quick review on lipsticks she decides to skip. The laughs, Erine's swatches and tips, catching up on 12 pages because of a stalking party. Me posting pics of almost naked men to keep the stalkers' motivation up... There's a very long list and I just can't be arsed to finish it, cos Corrie's on.



I wanted to like your post, that's another thing I miss..


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I wanted to like your post, that's another thing I miss..



That'll be back soon. I miss that feature too.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And today's makeup:
> 
> Face:
> 
> ...



Cant wait to see your look. Which reminds me, I got some lipstick swatches to post. Got 3 out of the 4 lipsticks from Dark Desires. Black Night looks very promising indeed, I hope that I won't be disappointed in all of them.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Cant wait to see your look. Which reminds me, I got some lipstick swatches to post. Got 3 out of the 4 lipsticks from Dark Desires. Black Night looks very promising indeed, I hope that I won't be disappointed in all of them.



I didn't take any pictures, I was in a hurry and now my eyes don't look good.. My UDPP disappeared somewhere and I've been trying the other bases I have but I don't like them (MAC Soft ochre, YSL Couture, Zoeva matte primer). 
I skipped DD, I wear only nude and vampy shades but not in this formula.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I didn't take any pictures, I was in a hurry and now my eyes don't look good.. My UDPP disappeared somewhere and I've been trying the other bases I have but I don't like them (MAC Soft ochre, YSL Couture, Zoeva matte primer).
> I skipped DD, I wear only nude and vampy shades but not in this formula.



MAC have bought out a lot of cremesheens this year, along with lustres. I think if the lipsticks were matte, it would've been a different story altogether. They had Ring My Bell (sold out now but available on Selfridges website), I think you would've like it. It's a nude glaze, but I decided to skip it.

Forgot about the case of 'what formula is Heaux II'. I think this is still up for debate.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> MAC have bought out a lot of cremesheens this year, along with lustres. I think if the lipsticks were matte, it would've been a different story altogether. They had Ring My Bell (sold out now but available on Selfridges website), I think you would've like it. It's a nude glaze, but I decided to skip it.
> 
> Forgot about the case of 'what formula is Heaux II'. I think this is still up for debate.



I prefer the matte or satin formula. RMB looks way too light, I'm over the Myth phase  I got the two lipsticks from Cinderella and I never wear them. I'll buy Heaux only if they return the original one. + Bad girl Riri


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I prefer the matte or satin formula. RMB looks way too light, I'm over the Myth phase  I got the two lipsticks from Cinderella and I never wear them. I'll buy Heaux only if they return the original one. + Bad girl Riri



The closest dupe for Heaux you're gonna get will be D For Danger, it's a tad lighter. Come to think of it, I still got a few of the new mattes to pick up.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> The closest dupe for Heaux you're gonna get will be D For Danger, it's a tad lighter. Come to think of it, I still got a few of the new mattes to pick up.



D for Danger and Instigator are high on my list but I'm on a no buy until mid-January. Which ones do you want?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2015)

I am jealous of you snow birds. Where I live there is NO chance to get any and no time to visit family where there will be.  I love watching my plane get de-iced on the way home. I'm sorry this is totally OT.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> D for Danger and Instigator are high on my list but I'm on a no buy until mid-January. Which ones do you want?



I got Instigator, but it has been depotted. DfD is one I want to pick up, along with Naturally Transformed and a few others. Matte Royal is the most unique one out of the lot, it reminds me of a Cadbury's wrapper but on the blue side.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am jealous of you snow birds. Where I live there is NO chance to get any and no time to visit family where there will be.  I love watching my plane get de-iced on the way home. I'm sorry this is totally OT.



Dont worry, I had to fly out to Iceland just for a snow fix. I got my snow, didn't see the northern lights. That was the main reason I went there, along with Blue Lagoon. I want to head to Norway next year for a bit of midnight sun.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey ladies! don't give up on Specktra, we'll fall right back in line, however I do hate that damn pop up on mobile. 

The theme is mid winter? Like, what is that? Cool tones?   Totally joining the vamp challenge and will combine with this one. I kinda did it today.   
It snowed today, so my sinuses/migrane is acting up.  I'll post the break down later on.   I got a few looks in for Fall, however, I don't remember any of them. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2015)

I think I actually like DfD better than Heaux.  Don't tell her that b/c I LOVED her, and DfD is right up there.  Also look at that red lip bag.  THey were cousins.  That red is very pretty!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies! don't give up on Specktra, we'll fall right back in line, however I do hate that damn pop up on mobile.
> 
> The theme is mid winter? Like, what is that? Cool tones?   Totally joining the vamp challenge and will combine with this one. I kinda did it today.
> It snowed today, so my sinuses/migrane is acting up.  I'll post the break down later on.   I got a few looks in for Fall, however, I don't remember any of them. LOL



Cool and dark tones.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am jealous of you snow birds. Where I live there is NO chance to get any and no time to visit family where there will be.  I love watching my plane get de-iced on the way home. I'm sorry this is totally OT.



The snow here lasts about 1 hour, so don't be jealous  I really love watching it from my home or when I'm on a winter holiday but I hate dealing with it on a daily basis 



Marsha Pomells said:


> I got Instigator, but it has been depotted. DfD is one I want to pick up, along with Naturally Transformed and a few others. Matte Royal is the most unique one out of the lot, it reminds me of a Cadbury's wrapper but on the blue side.



I'm not brave enough to wear Matte royal (yet).


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Dont worry, I had to fly out to Iceland just for a snow fix. I got my snow, didn't see the northern lights. That was the main reason I went there, along with Blue Lagoon. I want to head to Norway next year for a bit of midnight sun.



Sounds exciting!


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 2, 2015)

Sounds amazing!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 2, 2015)

hey has anyone tried the still 'sending my love' palette? does it work on darker skin tones?


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> If anyone is interested, there's a 30 day dark lip challenge. Check out this thread if anyone's up for the challenge
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113343-Get-Your-Dark-Lip-On!



Thanks for spreading the word, Marsha!    If there's enough interest, we'll give away premium memberships to those who can successfully complete the 30-day challenge (12/02 - 12/31).  We'll post more details in the Get Your Dark Lip On! thread.  

Hope you all can join us!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Meteorically we are (yesterday was the first day), we just haven't seen any snow yet (except for Scotland)... Or the freezing cold temperatures (unless anyone is in Siberia, Scandinavia, Alaska or within the Arctic or Antarctic Circle or anywhere that has seen snow). So bring on the winter looks, still trying to plan my one.



The first day of winter is December 22nd, although I get that it may feel otherwise in other parts of the world. I don't want to accept it until the Winter Solstice actually arrives. 

So is that the verdict for December? Winter looks or are we still taking suggestions/voting?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> *The first day of winter is December 22nd, although I get that it may feel otherwise in other parts of the world. I don't want to accept it until the Winter Solstice actually arrives*.
> 
> So is that the verdict for December? Winter looks or are we still taking suggestions/voting?


That is exactly how I feel - I cannot accept it until then.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 3, 2015)

I wore Signe Particulier, Rouge noir liner and mascara again today! The blush was MAC Corol (dark part), highlighter - MAC Lust and the lipstick - D&G Inferno.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I wore Signe Particulier, Rouge noir liner and mascara again today! The blush was MAC Corol (dark part), highlighter - MAC Lust and the lipstick - D&G Inferno.
> View attachment 50384


Gorgeous!!! 
(I cant find the eyelove emoji only this one though it looks a bit creepy  )


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> (I cant find the eyelove emoji only this one though it looks a bit creepy  )



Thank you Vee!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> Thanks for spreading the word, Marsha!    If there's enough interest, we'll give away premium memberships to those who can successfully complete the 30-day challenge (12/02 - 12/31).  We'll post more details in the Get Your Dark Lip On! thread.
> 
> Hope you all can join us!



Oh I LOVE this!!  What a fun idea!!!  I happen to be wearing a dark lip today!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The first day of winter is December 22nd, although I get that it may feel otherwise in other parts of the world. I don't want to accept it until the Winter Solstice actually arrives.
> 
> So is that the verdict for December? Winter looks or are we still taking suggestions/voting?



Ahoy Twinkle_Twinkle.  We can combine a winter theme with the Dark Lip challenge which sounds like a ton of fun and is actually pretty wintry.  What do you think???


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 3, 2015)

Not sure on the fit for the theme but I wore Gucci Ultra Violet mono (meh) with the pale pink from Chanel Signe Particulier over it, the SP plum in the crease and SP gold in the inner corner and browbone with MJ J'Adore lipstick


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> (I cant find the eyelove emoji only this one though it looks a bit creepy  )



They are a weird bunch lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I wore Signe Particulier, Rouge noir liner and mascara again today! The blush was MAC Corol (dark part), highlighter - MAC Lust and the lipstick - D&G Inferno.
> View attachment 50384



Beautiful Maggie---the dark lip really suits you!!!



Vineetha said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> (I cant find the eyelove emoji only this one though *it looks a bit creepy*  )



Vee, it doesn't get any creepier than that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2015)

sagehen said:


> That is exactly how I feel - I cannot accept it until then.



I'm in denial too-----but the leaves are gone---our town vacuumed them up today and then washed down the roads---when that happens snow soon follows.  Terrifying!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2015)

is inferno like chanel rouge noir? 





mkoparanova said:


> I wore Signe Particulier, Rouge noir liner and mascara again today! The blush was MAC Corol (dark part), highlighter - MAC Lust and the lipstick - D&G Inferno.
> View attachment 50384


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2015)

totally hear you!  our weather is flip flopping and effing me up in the process...     





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The first day of winter is December 22nd, although I get that it may feel otherwise in other parts of the world. I don't want to accept it until the Winter Solstice actually arrives.
> 
> So is that the verdict for December? Winter looks or are we still taking suggestions/voting?





sagehen said:


> That is exactly how I feel - I cannot accept it until then.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> is inferno like chanel rouge noir?



Hmm someone asked this question before the change, I think Meddy posted swatches. I miss the gallery! I don't have RN, Inferno is usually matte but I applied it over balm here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2015)

_






 Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 


is inferno like chanel rouge noir?



_





mkoparanova said:


> Hmm someone asked this question before the change, I think Meddy posted swatches. I miss the gallery! I don't have RN, Inferno is usually matte but I applied it over balm here.



Inferno is a very dark red and Rouge Noir is burgundy---if I still have the swatch pics I'll try to repost them this week.  Just a tad busy w/holiday stuff!  I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 7, 2015)

Today I'm wearing three shades from Chanel Signe Particulier quad. Left out the plum. Was thinking that there was a sort of lavender shade from TF Lips and Boys this year that I could use with it. Can't recall it


----------



## Shars (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey ladies! Haven't been on much as work and personal stuff are kicking my butt but I've been more or less staying on theme lol. Just popping in to say hiii and hope you all are well.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey ladies! Haven't been on much as work and personal stuff are kicking my butt but I've been more or less staying on theme lol. Just popping in to say hiii and hope you all are well.



Hello!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 10, 2015)

Whatcha been up to? Any haulage recently?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Whatcha been up to? Any haulage recently?




Hi

I've  been  off theme, wearing more greens etc so not much to post.

As for hauling, I got a Marc Jacobs  brush (not loving it) and am planning on TF Egon, CL Just Nothing matte lipstick and a Laura Mercier caviar stick. 

Did you  get anything from the Sephora $20 off $50+ ?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 11, 2015)

Ok, this is the SECOND time I've been here and thought I posted!!! Hey Shars!!  

I'll post a recap.....  

Soon as I remember what I wore on my eyes. LOL   
I started using my Iman Foundation stick in CLay 1.  LOVE this coverage.  IT is pretty and very natural looking. 
I've also been trying ot use the new palettes I received.  I definitely love Viseart Paris Nudes more than Sultry Muse. That one didn't work well with me at all.  

I've also been doing the vampy lips challenge. 

Today

Eyes: a mix of viseart dark mattes and Surratt Haute chocolate. I love this shade, it's like the perfect nude with a bit of shimmer to it. 
I have Haute C on the lid.  A midtone brown in my crease with a lighter orange (DM=Shade 1 row 1 and the orange is Shade 4 row 1).  I also put a darker brown in the crease to deepen it. (Shade 2 row 1). In the top row I used the first two and the last shade.  The light brown all over, then the orange in the crease, and the darker brown to deepen the crease. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  this is haute chocolate




Pics from halboor and beauty professor. 

Cheeks:  chanel Alezane.  I thought I didn't like this, but I do. I've been wearing it all week. 
Face: Clay 1 iman foundation.  
concealer: BB dark peach serum corrector MAC nc45 studio finish conealer, which might be my new fave, this sucker has been staying.  I tried the new one in the skinny stick formula. It slides right off.  Even if I set with powder. 
Set with LM translucent powder. 
Lips: Show all.   I have to be honest, I don't like this on me.  It's getting old.  I have the beginning stages of crayon smell, which thankfully dissipates as I wear it. 

Thursday: 
eyes:  Haute Chocolate again on the lids.  Viseart Dark Mattes again,  I used the top row shades 1,2, and 3. 
Face and cheeks: Same as above. 
lips: Pre-Raphaelite  *sniff* getting old. 

Wednesday: 
Cheeks: Chanel Alezane 
Foundation:  Laneige BB Cushion in Dark.  Nice dewy like coverage.  Natural 
Concealer: Mac matchmaster concealer in 7, set with LM translucent powder 
eyes: viseart paris nudes and dark mattes 
  I used the 2nd shade in the second row on the lid, a pretty peachy copper.   In the crease I used dark mattes. Shade 1,2, and 3 (corner into crease) in the crease from the Row1. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
pic from maggies makeup. 
lips: Talk that Talk.  patchy, oh so patchy, but pretty.  

Tuesday
Lips: Boyfriend stealer.  Streaky, and I have to use a light hand. 
Foundation: Laneige BB Cushion in Dark. Nice dewy like coverage. Natural 
Concealer: Mac matchmaster concealer in 7, set with LM translucent powder
eyes: Paris Nudes Shade 4  Row 3 a metallic purple with Dark Mattes Shade 1 row 3 in the corner. Which is a pretty blurple.  I used the dark brown again in the crease. S1R1 
Cheeks: Chanel Alezane
Highlight: Chanel Coup de minuit (whatever) This the first time I liked it. 


Monday: 

lips: TF Wes... I love you!!  LOL 
foundation: Laneige BB Cushion in Dark. Nice dewy like coverage. Natural 
Concealer: Mac matchmaster concealer in 7, set with LM translucent powder. Also used MAC highlighter bright forecast.  (On the fence with this one) 
Cheeks: Chanel Alezane
Eyes:  Paris Nudes and Dark Mates from Viseart 
PN= Shade 3 Row 2 on the lid.  burgundy
DM= Shades 1,2 Row 1 in the crease and Shade 3 in the corner. 


OMG, I remembered.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2015)

prettypackages said:


> ok, this is the second time i've been here and thought i posted!!! Hey shars!!
> 
> I'll post a recap.....
> 
> ...



lol! 
......


----------



## Shars (Dec 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi
> 
> I've  been  off theme, wearing more greens etc so not much to post.
> 
> ...



I think I've been channelling you. I've been wearing whatever I feel to on the day. Today I'm wearing a very fresh faced, no makeup, makeup look with a mauve-pink lip! I was RACKING my brain to find something to buy. I think I'm all hauled out lol. Plus, I have an extra Bi account so I got the $15 off $50 plus the Rouge $25 off $50. I ended up getting this Sephora blush set with one order - 4 full sized sephora blushes plus a Baby Z - palette for $50... effectively $35. I swatched them in store and was really impressed so thought I may as well pick them up. One of them is a dupe for NARS' Taj Mahal blush that I own and LOVEEEE!! My other order was boring: a Dr. Jart+ brightening infusing mask, the Sephora + Pantone marsala angled blush brush and the Boscia Konjac mini sponge trio. Those were things I wanted for a while. I'm excited to see what's going to go on sale next week and from Christmas day when they will have the extra 20% off all sale items.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think I've been channelling you. I've been wearing whatever I feel to on the day. Today I'm wearing a very fresh faced, no makeup, makeup look with a mauve-pink lip! I was RACKING my brain to find something to buy. I think I'm all hauled out lol. Plus, I have an extra Bi account so I got the $15 off $50 plus the Rouge $25 off $50. I ended up getting this Sephora blush set with one order - 4 full sized sephora blushes plus a Baby Z - palette for $50... effectively $35. I swatched them in store and was really impressed so thought I may as well pick them up. One of them is a dupe for NARS' Taj Mahal blush that I own and LOVEEEE!! My other order was boring: a Dr. Jart+ brightening infusing mask, the Sephora + Pantone marsala angled blush brush and the Boscia Konjac mini sponge trio. Those were things I wanted for a while. I'm excited to see what's going to go on sale next week and from Christmas day when they will have the extra 20% off all sale items.



LOL

The look sounds great!

Taj Mahal looks so good, glad you have it and a dupe

I realize that I end up having to buy the things I really want at full price because they go out of stock by the time sales come up :/ (ETA: Steups lol)

I ended up ordering some little things on the last day, things that were not even on the radar, just to use the discount lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2015)

Feeling some kind of way.  I saw this excellent video on hooded eyes on  youtube and the young lady said she came up with the name Hoodie...  *folds arms* No! I DID!!!  ;-)


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Feeling some kind of way.  I saw this excellent video on hooded eyes on  youtube and the young lady said she came up with the name Hoodie...  *folds arms* No! I DID!!!  ;-)



Lol
.....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2015)

Since my No-Buy pretty much starts today (I say pretty much because I dropped and broke one of my Black Radiance Baked Blushes and I think I'm going to replace it in the next few days) I figure I should try and stay really active with the theme challenges and consistent about posting looks. This was my look for last night. It's really more of a fall look, but I guess it could be considered winter. I am trying to use all of the new eye shadows I've gotten, so my looks might veer a little off theme for the sake of breaking in new products. 

*Primers *
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer 
Benefit Porefessional 
elf Hydrating Under Eye Primer 
Wet n Wild Fergie Take on the Day Eyeshadow Primer 

*Face*
MAC Fix+ Rose
MUFE Ultra HD foundation  _I'm still on the fence about this foundation..._
Bobbi Brown Corrector 
MAC Select Cover-Up concealer 
MAC Studio Lights 
Ben Nye Neutral Set (setting powder) _I am rediscovering my love for this. Still love my Kryolan for the summer though!_
NARS Light Reflecting Pressed Powder (finishing powder)
MAC Definitive Sculpt & Shape Powder (contour) 
Bobbi Brown Deep Chocolate Bronzer 
MAC Darkly My Dear (blush) 
Looxi Beauty Divine (highlighter) 
MAC MSFN in Dark (to blend highlighter and brow highlight) 
Urban Decay All-Nighter Setting Spray

*Eyes* 
Ben Nye eyebrow pencil
Lancome Brow Expert Kit 
Ben Nye brown eye shadow (all over) 
MAC Constructivist Paint Pot (base)
NARS Malacca eyeshadow (lid) 
sugarpill Castle on the Hill eyeshadow (crease) _from the Edward Scissorhands palette_
Urban Decay Plushie eyeliner (waterline) 
Urban Decay Cult eyeliner (top lash line) 
Urban Decay Mushroom eyeliner (bottom lash line)
CoverGirl Lashblast mascara 
Maybelline Full & Soft mascara 

*Lips
*Stila All-Day Liquid Lipstick in Amore


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello ladies and happy new year!!  I haven't posted here in a really long time, so here's my NYE look:

Face:

Clarins Beauty Flash Balm
CT Magic Foundation 3
MAC Light boost
Chanel Lumiere d'ete
MAC Corol - dark part
TF Softcore - highlighter
Chanel Poudre universelle libre 20
Guerlain Flocons Enchantes
MAC Fix+

Eyes:

UDPP
Too Faces Semi-sweet Chocolate bar Nougat+Mousse - blending; Coconut creme - brow highlight
Too Faced Chocolate bar Cherry cordial+Amaretoo - crease
Chanel Signe particulier - taupe on the lid, burgundy - outer v
Chanel Rouge noir liner
MAC Vanilla pigment - inner corner and brow arch
Chanel Le volume Ultra noir - top lashes
Chanel Le volume Rouge noir - bottom lashes

Lips:

MAC P+P 
Christian Louboutin Eton moi 

Nails: 

Chanel Rouge noir


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2016)

very pretty ladies!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 4, 2016)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Since my No-Buy pretty much starts today (I say pretty much because I dropped and broke one of my Black Radiance Baked Blushes and I think I'm going to replace it in the next few days) I figure I should try and stay really active with the theme challenges and consistent about posting looks. This was my look for last night. It's really more of a fall look, but I guess it could be considered winter. I am trying to use all of the new eye shadows I've gotten, so my looks might veer a little off theme for the sake of breaking in new products.
> 
> *Face*
> 
> MUFE Ultra HD foundation  _I'm still on the fence about this foundation..._


Ooh, please tell us why you are on the fence with the foundation. I am also trying to decide to go there or not - coming to the end of my deluxe samples and still don't know quite how I feel.


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies and happy new year!!  I haven't posted here in a really long time, so here's my NYE look:
> 
> Face:
> 
> ...



Happy New Year to you Maggie! And to all the other lovely ladies! Eton Moi on you is amazing!! I still have NOT picked up any of the CL lipsticks loool!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 6, 2016)

hello!
happy new year ladies! how was everybody's holidays?

what's the theme for this month?

i bought a LOT of makeup last month, so i guess i best be wearing it...


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2016)

Shars said:


> Happy New Year to you Maggie! And to all the other lovely ladies! Eton Moi on you is amazing!! I still have NOT picked up any of the CL lipsticks loool!



Thank you Shars! I wore it again last night - I took it off after 5 hours, 3 glasses of water and 2 cocktails (with straws) - it looked perfect, no fading  So I definitely think they're worth checking out, once one gets over the price


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't think we have a theme yet. 

And please tell us what you bought!! 



aradhana said:


> hello!
> happy new year ladies! how was everybody's holidays?
> 
> what's the theme for this month?
> ...


----------



## aradhana (Jan 9, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I don't think we have a theme yet.
> 
> And please tell us what you bought!!



this is probably not a lot in some people's books....

nars
narsissist dual-intensity eyeshadow palette
blush - amour
blush - lovely
blush - tribulation
wet / dry eyeshadow brush
lipstick - niagara
audacious lipstick - deborah

mac
brow gel - deep dark brunette - repurchase
technakohl - earthline - repurchase

stila
brow gel - black
aqua glow watercolour blush - water poppy
stay all day liquid lipstick - venezia

marc jacobs lipstick - boy gorgeous

bite lip lab limited release lipstick - 012

tokyomilk dark femme fatale collection - scent wardrobe

oh btw i love everything.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello ladies! It's been ages since I've been here!!!! Hope you all had a  great Christmas and a fab start of 2016. We went to Shanghai for the  first time on Jan 1st, and I returned on Sunday. Sadly I destroyed my  iPhone while I was there, so I couldn't even get on IG, and don't get me  started with internet access in China. But anyways, we managed to find a  nice apartment and we'll move in around 6 weeks (eek). I hope that the  internet situation will be easier once we have highspeed internet with a  good vpn client at our home. 
I didn't really see much of Shanghai  this time - the days were quite filled with house hunting and things  like opening bank accounts and such, but of course I went around to  scout out the nailpolish and makeup situation (which is quite bleak,  tbh, because anything is extremely expensive and the drugstores there  are a far cry from our drugstores here!). But I'll have a Sephora in the  same building where our new apartment is.  But all high-end brands  (and even L'Oreal is considered a high end brand there) are about 25%  more expensive than here. 
I'll have to stock up on everything while I'm still here!

Makeup-wise I've had some really boring weeks. I always did really quick, basic looks, especially last week while I was in Shanghai, and nevertheless I wore more makeup than nearly everybody there. When I saw girls wearing makeup they always followed the last Asian trend closely - glowy skin, glossy, lightly coloured lips and only eyeliner/mascara on the eyes. Nearly nobody wore nailpolish - I felt like an alien from outer space!

I've missed you all! Where is Meddy these days? Even when I was lurking I haven't seen her!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 12, 2016)

Great Haul!





aradhana said:


> this is probably not a lot in some people's books....
> 
> nars
> narsissist dual-intensity eyeshadow palette
> ...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Ooh, please tell us why you are on the fence with the foundation. I am also trying to decide to go there or not - coming to the end of my deluxe samples and still don't know quite how I feel.



I'm sorry to just reply to this. I've been off the forum for a couple of weeks. I was thinking about returning it because I thought it leaned a tad too red and dark, but I think I was just over thinking it. But it spurred me to repurchase the YSL Touche Eclat foundation which has recently been reformulated. So now I am testing that out with various primers including the YSL illuminating one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! It's been ages since I've been here!!!! Hope you all had a  great Christmas and a fab start of 2016. We went to Shanghai for the  first time on Jan 1st, and I returned on Sunday. Sadly I destroyed my  iPhone while I was there, so I couldn't even get on IG, and don't get me  started with internet access in China. But anyways, we managed to find a  nice apartment and we'll move in around 6 weeks (eek). I hope that the  internet situation will be easier once we have highspeed internet with a  good vpn client at our home.
> I didn't really see much of Shanghai  this time - the days were quite filled with house hunting and things  like opening bank accounts and such, but of course I went around to  scout out the nailpolish and makeup situation (which is quite bleak,  tbh, because anything is extremely expensive and the drugstores there  are a far cry from our drugstores here!). But I'll have a Sephora in the  same building where our new apartment is.  But all high-end brands  (and even L'Oreal is considered a high end brand there) are about 25%  more expensive than here.
> I'll have to stock up on everything while I'm still here!
> 
> ...


How exciting it must be to move to Shanghai.   Good luck with the upcoming move.  

Have you tried the Asian trend? I haven't yet.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 15, 2016)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm sorry to just reply to this. I've been off the forum for a couple of weeks. I was thinking about returning it because I thought it leaned a tad too red and dark, but I think I was just over thinking it. But it spurred me to repurchase the YSL Touche Eclat foundation which has recently been reformulated. So now I am testing that out with various primers including the YSL illuminating one.


Thank you for the response anyway. I was curious if it was a performance issue. The one I have is the best match for me and I like it but I just think I like the mat velvet better. I liked the previous D formulation a little better, so I think my judgement is being clouded somewhat by that.


----------



## Shars (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey ladies. Just dropping in to say "Hi" and hope you are all well and enjoying playing in your makeup. I'm trying to be good this year and buy wayyyy less. The only thing I allowed myself for this first quarter were the two new Dior highlighters and I must have that Chanel rainbow stripe blush lol. Other than that, I'm trying to ignore.

I've been having pretty boring makeup days for the most part as I'm trying to be on time for work *shame* but hopefully I get a rhythm going again and can post more interesting looks.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 17, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hey ladies. Just dropping in to say "Hi" and hope you are all well and enjoying playing in your makeup. I'm trying to be good this year and buy wayyyy less. The only thing I allowed myself for this first quarter were the two new Dior highlighters and I must have that Chanel rainbow stripe blush lol. Other than that, I'm trying to ignore.
> 
> I've been having pretty boring makeup days for the most part as I'm trying to be on time for work *shame* but hopefully I get a rhythm going again and can post more interesting looks.



Good choices.  How did you like the Dior high lighters?


----------



## Shars (Jan 17, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Good choices.  How did you like the Dior high lighters?



I don't have them yet but I've heard nothing but good things about them. I'm hoping the pink is similar-ish to my beloved TheBalm Cindy Lou-Manizer!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 17, 2016)

I just googled Cindy Lou, it's not.  But taht's a good thing because it is beautiful.  It's icier/cooler, but the pink brings a slight warmness to it.  I'll swatch it tomorrow if the sun is out.  





Shars said:


> I don't have them yet but I've heard nothing but good things about them. I'm hoping the pink is similar-ish to my beloved TheBalm Cindy Lou-Manizer!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> How exciting it must be to move to Shanghai.   Good luck with the upcoming move.
> 
> Have you tried the Asian trend? I haven't yet.



Thank you Pretty! I haven't, tbh, it doesn't feel quite right - I feel so naked without eye makeup! Lisa has done a lovely tutorial though - http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/26657/korean-beauty-trends-inspired-makeup-tutorial/#.Vp1VSfFKyQH

Maybe I'll try to incorporate one or two small things into my daily makeup though - I kinda did the glowy skin thing today because it's insanely cold right now and I didn't want to suck every bit of moisture out of my skin by covering it with matte foundation and powder, and then I did some glossy lip (Huggable Lipglass - so lovely!).



Shars said:


> Hey ladies. Just dropping in to say "Hi" and hope you are all well and enjoying playing in your makeup. I'm trying to be good this year and buy wayyyy less. The only thing I allowed myself for this first quarter were the two new Dior highlighters and I must have that Chanel rainbow stripe blush lol. Other than that, I'm trying to ignore.
> 
> I've been having pretty boring makeup days for the most part as I'm trying to be on time for work *shame* but hopefully I get a rhythm going again and can post more interesting looks.



I had a pretty stressful last days and went shopping for a small pick-me-up (YSL nail polish in Peace Green from the Spring LE) and encountered the Chanel blush by chance and of course had to get it, lol! Today I saw Faerie Whispers and picked up the Iridescent Powder. So much for the low-buy. But I think that'll come soon enough when I'm in China. 

I've done boring looks as well - I unearthed my Naked 1 last week and was surprised that I ever liked it so much - some of the shades are soooooo glittery! Hated it. Really happy about all the innovations that happened the last years, things like the ED eyeshadows, gelee textures etc.


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Pretty! I haven't, tbh, it doesn't feel quite right - I feel so naked without eye makeup! Lisa has done a lovely tutorial though - http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/26657/korean-beauty-trends-inspired-makeup-tutorial/#.Vp1VSfFKyQH
> 
> Maybe I'll try to incorporate one or two small things into my daily makeup though - I kinda did the glowy skin thing today because it's insanely cold right now and I didn't want to suck every bit of moisture out of my skin by covering it with matte foundation and powder, and then I did some glossy lip (Huggable Lipglass - so lovely!).
> 
> ...



Sorry you've had a stressful few days but yay for retail shopping. I feel the exact same way about Naked 1!!! Soo glittery! I still used it from time to time but there's no way I could use just it for a complete look! Luckily, my sister loved it more than I did and asked if she could have it so I feel less bad about not reaching for it as much lol. I'm excited to see what other innovations are going to be released this year but I've committed to buying less, especially impulse buying and splurge shopping haha.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> Sorry you've had a stressful few days but yay for retail shopping. I feel the exact same way about Naked 1!!! Soo glittery! I still used it from time to time but there's no way I could use just it for a complete look! Luckily, my sister loved it more than I did and asked if she could have it so I feel less bad about not reaching for it as much lol. I'm excited to see what other innovations are going to be released this year but *I've committed to buying less, especially impulse buying and splurge shopping *haha.


@ the bolded - me too!


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2016)

sagehen said:


> @ the bolded - me too!



It's a struggle! But I'm trying to be focused on some long term goals I have so I can't be buying and splurging forever... especially when I really don't need any more makeup lol!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2016)

What I found what really helped me with my low-buy last year was planning ahead. I would look at all the new collections coming out and thought about getting just the stand-outs from those. That helped a lot. 

It also helped not getting 'small' things like drugstore nailpolish, or other inexpensive items when I went shopping for other things and would just 'have a look'. Basically, I planned a lot of my spending. The only exception was skincare, and I'm kind of ok with that - although I have skincare favourites that I buy again and again, if I see a stellar review from a site/blog I trust, I'll likely go for it. I do a lot of research beforehand, though, to minimise any risks like my skin reacting to it. 

Even with nailpolish, my not so secret vice, I got better - because I basically got bored. I've got a lot, and brands do come out rarely with something really unique.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

Shars said:


> It's a struggle! But I'm trying to be focused on some long term goals I have so I can't be buying and splurging forever... especially when I really don't need any more makeup lol!





Anneri said:


> What I found what really helped me with my low-buy last year was planning ahead. I would look at all the new collections coming out and thought about getting just the stand-outs from those. That helped a lot.
> 
> It also helped not getting 'small' things like drugstore nailpolish, or other inexpensive items when I went shopping for other things and would just 'have a look'. Basically, I planned a lot of my spending. The only exception was skincare, and I'm kind of ok with that - although I have skincare favourites that I buy again and again, if I see a stellar review from a site/blog I trust, I'll likely go for it. I do a lot of research beforehand, though, to minimise any risks like my skin reacting to it.
> 
> Even with nailpolish, my not so secret vice, I got better - because I basically got bored. I've got a lot, and brands do come out rarely with something really unique.


GOod tips Anneri.  It's time for me to stop splurging too. Or get a second job. ;-)


----------



## Shars (Jan 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> GOod tips Anneri.  It's time for me to stop splurging too. Or get a second job. ;-)



Or a sugar daddy LOL!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

yeah, I might have missed the boat on that one. LOL 





Shars said:


> Or a sugar daddy LOL!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 26, 2016)

Anneri said:


> What I found what really helped me with my low-buy last year was planning ahead. I would look at all the new collections coming out and thought about getting just the stand-outs from those. That helped a lot.
> 
> It also helped not getting 'small' things like drugstore nailpolish, or other inexpensive items when I went shopping for other things and would just 'have a look'. Basically, I planned a lot of my spending. The only exception was skincare, and I'm kind of ok with that - although I have skincare favourites that I buy again and again, if I see a stellar review from a site/blog I trust, I'll likely go for it. I do a lot of research beforehand, though, to minimise any risks like my skin reacting to it.
> 
> Even with nailpolish, my not so secret vice, I got better - because I basically got bored. I've got a lot, and brands do come out rarely with something really unique.



i wish there was still a thumbs up button!
thanks for the tips anneri!

are you ladies planning to get anything from the flamingo collection? i love flamingoes, and it looks like a nice collection, but i think a lot of the colours are similar to stuff i have already, so i'm going to try and be careful about my purchases.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2016)

I want it all! LOL  I honestly don't know.  I agree that a lot of it looks similar.  I need to go to the store to see it.  





aradhana said:


> i wish there was still a thumbs up button!
> thanks for the tips anneri!
> 
> are you ladies planning to get anything from the flamingo collection? i love flamingoes, and it looks like a nice collection, but i think a lot of the colours are similar to stuff i have already, so i'm going to try and be careful about my purchases.


----------



## Shars (Jan 27, 2016)

aradhana said:


> i wish there was still a thumbs up button!
> thanks for the tips anneri!
> 
> are you ladies planning to get anything from the flamingo collection? i love flamingoes, and it looks like a nice collection, but i think a lot of the colours are similar to stuff i have already, so i'm going to try and be careful about my purchases.



I really like the blush colours and some of the lipsticks but I'm trying to better about buying stuff this year so I'll probably be passing on this one.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2016)

aradhana said:


> i wish there was still a thumbs up button!
> thanks for the tips anneri!
> 
> are you ladies planning to get anything from the flamingo collection? i love flamingoes, and it looks like a nice collection, but i think a lot of the colours are similar to stuff i have already, so i'm going to try and be careful about my purchases.



I wish for that a lot, too! 

You're very welcome.

The Flamingo LE definitely looks very tempting, but I'll skip, I guess - I don't wear pink that often, and I'm already planning for the Chris Chang collection.
I also dyed my hair purple last weekend, and consequently had to buy a lot of hair products - ohmygosh purple is so high maintanance! And I'm not a hair person either, so I went to that experiment quite naively. But I love it, so all's good. (Albeit expensive.)


----------



## aradhana (Jan 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I want it all! LOL  I honestly don't know.  I agree that a lot of it looks similar.  I need to go to the store to see it.





Shars said:


> I really like the blush colours and some of the lipsticks but I'm trying to better about buying stuff this year so I'll probably be passing on this one.





Anneri said:


> I wish for that a lot, too!
> 
> You're very welcome.
> 
> ...



I ended up getting a whole lot more than I had even planned.two blushes ,four lipsticks,one bp, eye-shadow palette. I could almost have ordered more butihad to hold myself back!

Anneri- purple hair! It must look amazing! But so true about maintenance. Reds and purples take so much maintenance!


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2016)

aradhana said:


> I ended up getting a whole lot more than I had even planned.two blushes ,four lipsticks,one bp, eye-shadow palette. I could almost have ordered more butihad to hold myself back!
> 
> Anneri- purple hair! It must look amazing! But so true about maintenance. Reds and purples take so much maintenance!



Wow haha! Go you! Which blushes did you get? The blushes are so beautiful! I may limit myself to just the one called Oh My! I have nothing like that in my stash.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 29, 2016)

Shars said:


> Wow haha! Go you! Which blushes did you get? The blushes are so beautiful! I may limit myself to just the one called Oh My! I have nothing like that in my stash.



i got life's a picnic and Oh My! i also don't have anything like them in my stash.

I love flamingoes. i keep reading that in people's posts, and i was wondering how did they know?

I especially have always wished that someone would get me those birthday telegram wishes where they cover your lawn in pink plastic flamingoes...unfortunately my birthday falls in the dead of winter, so most people are not thinking flamingo at that time!

i think my overall purchase was a panic purchase...i forgot my cell at home, and got worried everything was going to sell out. so at lunch, i quickly made my purchase from the office, but felt too rushed...anyway, i'm sure i'll like most of it. the only item i'm not sure about is the beauty powder...it could be just ho-hum and noticeable on my skintone. but then, alpha girl could have turned out that way but i actually quite like it!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 1, 2016)

Y'all it's February 1, and we need a theme. I need to shop my stash. My no buy has gone out the window and I keep wearing the SAME taupe e/s, neutral blush and bright or vampy lips. I never thought bright or vampy would become so BORING lol. HELP


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Y'all it's February 1, and we need a theme. I need to shop my stash. My no buy has gone out the window and I keep wearing the SAME taupe e/s, neutral blush and bright or vampy lips. I never thought bright or vampy would become so BORING lol. HELP



I was thinking we need to revamp this thread for real. Everyone (myself included) is so quiet! And where is Meddy!! I realised I spent wayyyy too much money on makeup last year alone! Like I knew I spent money but when I sat down and calculated.... it was ridiculous! So I'm fully committed to shopping my stash! I pulled out my Armani Eye Tints and I'll be using them this week paired with some MAC favourite lipsticks that I haven't shown love to in a long time. I've been wearing the same few liquid matte lipsticks over and over and many no-eyeshadow days. What should our new theme be Sage?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay, let's revamp the thread! I'm in!!!

I'm totally drawing a blank though at the theme. February is such an uninspiring month! Not yet spring, but winter is somehow over (or I'm over winter?). Do you all want to go for a colour scheme, or something like 'spring garden', 'urban landscapes', something like that?


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Yay, let's revamp the thread! I'm in!!!
> 
> I'm totally drawing a blank though at the theme. February is such an uninspiring month! Not yet spring, but winter is somehow over (or I'm over winter?). Do you all want to go for a colour scheme, or something like 'spring garden', 'urban landscapes', something like that?



I'm thinking more a colour scheme. Like how we would do red week, blue week, etc. I'm open to other options, though.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm thinking more a colour scheme. Like how we would do red week, blue week, etc. I'm open to other options, though.



Quite like the sound of that.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm thinking more a colour scheme. Like how we would do red week, blue week, etc. I'm open to other options, though.



Something like primary colours? Red, yellow, blue, and one week black/white?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm thinking more a colour scheme. Like how we would do red week, blue week, etc. I'm open to other options, though.





Anneri said:


> Something like primary colours? Red, yellow, blue, and one week black/white?



Yes to the above - I would love some color inspiration. And yes, where IS MedGal? @Shars - you read my mind with that.


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Yes to the above - I would love some color inspiration. And yes, where IS MedGal? @Shars - you read my mind with that.





Anneri said:


> Something like primary colours? Red, yellow, blue, and one week black/white?



Any colours, really. I remember one time we did greens, then we did orange/peach. That kind of thing. Would be interesting to do primary colours though! I don't think we did that combination last year!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 3, 2016)

so when do we start? i'll just wear pink till i know what to do... (flamingo park goodies)


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2016)

I stalked Meddy and she is good.  She misses us.  She had to take a break to take care of some things and we all know how the board can distract us. LOL 

It's my bday Month!  THat's all the inspiration we need. ;-)  LOL   I love color themes.  SO I'm down.  Should we go really bright to break us out of our ruts?


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 4, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I stalked Meddy and she is good.  She misses us.  She had to take a break to take care of some things and we all know how the board can distract us. LOL
> 
> It's my bday Month!  THat's all the inspiration we need. ;-)  LOL   I love color themes.  SO I'm down.  Should we go really bright to break us out of our ruts?



Awww best wishes to her. Miss her lots. Thanks for updating us!


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I stalked Meddy and she is good.  She misses us.  She had to take a break to take care of some things and we all know how the board can distract us. LOL
> 
> It's my bday Month!  THat's all the inspiration we need. ;-)  LOL   I love color themes.  SO I'm down.  Should we go really bright to break us out of our ruts?



Yayyy!! She's alive. You must tell her that we miss her loads!!

When is your birthday Pretty! We'll let you choose the colour for your birthday week!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2016)

aradhana said:


> so when do we start? i'll just wear pink till i know what to do... (flamingo park goodies)



Should we start Sunday, then? Or Monday?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 4, 2016)

Let's start Sunday. Is Pink OK? I could stand to revisit that color. It's been awhile.


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Let's start Sunday. Is Pink OK? I could stand to revisit that color. It's been awhile.



I'm down for pink as well! I've been wearing a lot of nudes recently.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 4, 2016)

I'll try to post more often too! I still can't get used to the new look and I get annoyed when I try to post pictures but I miss you! I've been quite busy in the past month and I haven't been wearing any eyeshadows, just mascara and a vampy lipstick. Pink sounds good!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 5, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Let's start Sunday. Is Pink OK? I could stand to revisit that color. It's been awhile.



yay! pink!

that's what i've been doing the past few days with my flamingo park stuff. those crazy blushes look surprisingly refreshing at this time of year...everything is so dreary and my skin is looking pretty sallow otherwise!

see you guys on sunday!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2016)

my bday is 2/16.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 10, 2016)

I am in with pink today! Face is KvD Tattoo Fnd in 66, dusted with a little Milani Multitasker powder in Dark Tan, a little bit of City Colors contour kit for diimension, will add pink blush (MAC Deep Plum) in a few minutes. Eyes are UD Gunmetal on lids with a bit (ok, a decent amount) of Creep on outer lids, blended slightly up into crease with Buck (Naked 1 palette is growing on me temporarily), ABH Brow Pomade in Chocolate, some MAC Mascara in ZoomBlack(?) and lips are NYX SMLC in Seoul. It is a violet-leaning pink, but most definitely pink. Yay me this is such progress! Where is the cheerleader smiley?!?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm failing with the pink today, but wanted to post a PSA - ladies, you need the Makeup Revolution New-Trals vs Neutrals palette. I think Makeup Revolution just came to the US, and this palette is the bomb. Really. I'm wearing a few shades of it in a look today and it's glorious, and cheap as chips!

To give you an idea here's a pic I took of my London haul (I was in London over the weekend): https://www.instagram.com/p/BBkncPMoAq3/?taken-by=anneri_wilwarin


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 11, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I'm failing with the pink today, but wanted to post a PSA - ladies, you need the Makeup Revolution New-Trals vs Neutrals palette. I think Makeup Revolution just came to the US, and this palette is the bomb. Really. I'm wearing a few shades of it in a look today and it's glorious, and cheap as chips!
> 
> To give you an idea here's a pic I took of my London haul (I was in London over the weekend): https://www.instagram.com/p/BBkncPMoAq3/?taken-by=anneri_wilwarin



Very nice haul.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 11, 2016)

I haven't done any themes over the past few weeks, just moved homes. Along with everything in different bags and boxes. Hopefully, I can add to the pink theme this week and jump to another block colour during the week.


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I'm failing with the pink today, but wanted to post a PSA - ladies, you need the Makeup Revolution New-Trals vs Neutrals palette. I think Makeup Revolution just came to the US, and this palette is the bomb. Really. I'm wearing a few shades of it in a look today and it's glorious, and cheap as chips!
> 
> To give you an idea here's a pic I took of my London haul (I was in London over the weekend): https://www.instagram.com/p/BBkncPMoAq3/?taken-by=anneri_wilwarin



The palette looks nice but I found myself more oogling your nail art!! You're soo creative and your nails are beautiful. I can never get mine to grow without tearing at the edges


----------



## Anneri (Feb 11, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Very nice haul.





Shars said:


> The palette looks nice but I found myself more oogling your nail art!! You're soo creative and your nails are beautiful. I can never get mine to grow without tearing at the edges




Thank you both of you! I wanted to include a pic of me wearing a look with the palette, but the board didn't let me. Any helpful pointers? I'm on mobile, and clicked on the little tree icon to upload a pic, chose said pic, clicked on upload - and nothing happened. Did I do something wrong?

Thank you so much Shars! My secret to healthy nails is Lush's Lemony Flutter and a glass file. Nothing fancy! But moving and packing boxes actually puts some strain on them, especially on my right hand that I never photograph!


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you both of you! I wanted to include a pic of me wearing a look with the palette, but the board didn't let me. Any helpful pointers? I'm on mobile, and clicked on the little tree icon to upload a pic, chose said pic, clicked on upload - and nothing happened. Did I do something wrong?
> 
> Thank you so much Shars! My secret to healthy nails is Lush's Lemony Flutter and a glass file. Nothing fancy! But moving and packing boxes actually puts some strain on them, especially on my right hand that I never photograph!



You're welcome! I'll have to check out the Lush product! I'm also in search of a better base coat to prolong my polish. I've been using the Revlon Colorstay Gel base coat and it does work despite the fact that I get tip wear in 2 days. I think, though, that it is damaging the surface of my nail bed. I get a lot of peeling in the tips and I didn't get that before I started using the Revlon base coat.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 12, 2016)

Shars said:


> The palette looks nice but I found myself more oogling your nail art!! You're soo creative and your nails are beautiful. I can never get mine to grow without tearing at the edges


 I agree, You're awesome Anneri.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I agree, You're awesome Anneri.



Awwwwww Pretty, that seriously made my day! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 15, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I stalked Meddy and she is good.  She misses us.  She had to take a break to take care of some things and we all know how the board can distract us. LOL
> 
> It's my bday Month!  THat's all the inspiration we need. ;-)  LOL   I love color themes.  SO I'm down.  Should we go really bright to break us out of our ruts?



This is good news!  It's my birthday month too. I think I can play this week.  Yesterday, I had pink cheeks and lips.

Face
Giorgio Armani primer
Giorgio Armani Maestro Glow
Becca eye brightener
Becca concealer

Brows
Anastasia Brow Wiz in Dark Brown

Eyes
Shu Uemura 16 shadow palette
P Light Beige 822  (I think it's an 8, its hard to read) on the lid (peachy with light shimmer flecks)
ME Light Beige 825 in the crease (light bronze)
IR Dark Blue 690??? in the outer V 
UD Perversion to tightline
Tom Ford Duo liner on upper lashline
Chanel Noir Le Volume mascara

Cheeks
Nars Steven Klein blush palette Ferocious blush (pink)
Mac Light Year MSF highlighter

Lips
Tom Ford Infamy click pen (pink)


----------



## sagehen (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm sorry, what color comes after pink for this week?


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2016)

sagehen said:


> I'm sorry, what color comes after pink for this week?



I don't think we chose a colour for this week. I'm thinking maybe berry/purple seeing as it's still winter (well for you guys anyways lol).


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 15, 2016)

Let's do red, if purple isn't  settled. If it is, let's do red next week.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 15, 2016)

OK, how about purple/berry this week and red next week? I need to use the stuff from the MAC holiday set (Evening Rendezvous this week, the red from the gift bag next week)!


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2016)

sagehen said:


> OK, how about purple/berry this week and red next week? I need to use the stuff from the MAC holiday set (Evening Rendezvous this week, the red from the gift bag next week)!



Sounds good. Purple/berry this week and red next week.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 16, 2016)

Shars said:


> Sounds good. Purple/berry this week and red next week.


Yay because I am wearing Estee Lauder Shameless Violet lipstick today. It was from the matte collection that Joan Smalls curated last year. It is not as matte as the others, which is a small disappointment.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 17, 2016)

SOunds good.  although  I haven't been wearing much makeup. LOL 

any of you in the LA area?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 17, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> SOunds good.  although  I haven't been wearing much makeup. LOL
> 
> any of you in the LA area?


 if LA is Los Angeles, yes - what's up?


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 19, 2016)

sagehen said:


> if LA is Los Angeles, yes - what's up?



*whispers* I'm here and wondering what all the cool beauty stores are.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> *whispers* I'm here and wondering what all the cool beauty stores are.



Naimies! Nigel's Beauty Emporium... Frends Beauty. Those are the ones I hear about a lot on YT.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2016)

OK, I didn't wear any makeup yesterday, but today I am wearing IMAN Red on lips and a neutral eye from Naked 1. I would put a whole summary here, but the site is wonky when I access from work and I can't format. I am basically wearing KvD Lock it in 66, Milani Multitasker powder in 09Dark Tan, some contour from a City Colors kit and a hint of Iman powder blush in Peace, which is an old standby and I still cannot hit pan lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks ladies.  I haven't made it to the stores,  but  decided to extend my stay.  Hopefully I get to it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh and I've completely chrated on my looks. I did have your cake my first night here, but everything else has been a coral. I've been doing neutral looks.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 24, 2016)

On theme: yesterday I wore Pretty Irresistable lipstick from the Red holiday bag, and today it's RiRi Woo. I might slap on some Clinique Cola Pop blush. I'm noticing that my fave reds are traditional lipstick bullets and not liquids. The other theme weeks I was liquid galore. Ladies, can we wear orange next week if a color has not been decided? I have a new blouse which is screaming for a reddish orange lip.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 25, 2016)

Can I get a show of hands? Can Runner lipstick pass for red to qualify for the theme? I am otherwise wearing the same face from the rest of the week, except wearing Clinique Cola Pop blush. I also have some neat, metallic taupe shade from MUFE (I wish they would put shades AND names on the pans AND wish they would print with a more lasting ink. Once you have removed them from their temporary pot and rearranged them a couple of times in a palette the printing is gone) on my lids and a matte MUFE brown in my crease, a gang of some MAC mascara from a gift bag, ABH dipbrow in Chocolate.


----------



## Shars (Feb 25, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Can I get a show of hands? Can Runner lipstick pass for red to qualify for the theme? I am otherwise wearing the same face from the rest of the week, except wearing Clinique Cola Pop blush. I also have some neat, metallic taupe shade from MUFE (I wish they would put shades AND names on the pans AND wish they would print with a more lasting ink. Once you have removed them from their temporary pot and rearranged them a couple of times in a palette the printing is gone) on my lids and a matte MUFE brown in my crease, a gang of some MAC mascara from a gift bag, ABH dipbrow in Chocolate.



LOL! Depends on how you like your Reds! I am so failing the themes. I've been rushing everyday and just slapping on the closest thing to my hand. Today I'm wearing a Limecrime Velvetine in Utopia (a pinky purple)!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 25, 2016)

absoluetly!





sagehen said:


> Can I get a show of hands? Can Runner lipstick pass for red to qualify for the theme? I am otherwise wearing the same face from the rest of the week, except wearing Clinique Cola Pop blush. I also have some neat, metallic taupe shade from MUFE (I wish they would put shades AND names on the pans AND wish they would print with a more lasting ink. Once you have removed them from their temporary pot and rearranged them a couple of times in a palette the printing is gone) on my lids and a matte MUFE brown in my crease, a gang of some MAC mascara from a gift bag, ABH dipbrow in Chocolate.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 28, 2016)

hello ladies!
i don't recall what makeup i wore last week...i think i might have worn some berry shades for lips. i know that eyes were the same every single day, replicating a look i found in a mac artist video --> mickey contractor doing bollywood smokey eyes. 

what's our theme for this week? orange as per sage's suggestion? or did i miss orange week? i've lost track!

pretty packages - are you still in LA? How was your trip?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 29, 2016)

No, orange was still up for discussion but I say let's do it. That blouse is calling me lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 1, 2016)

yup, still here   They are trying to get me to stay. LOL   
I need that video, I still absolutely love the Mickey Contractor collection. 





aradhana said:


> hello ladies!
> i don't recall what makeup i wore last week...i think i might have worn some berry shades for lips. i know that eyes were the same every single day, replicating a look i found in a mac artist video --> mickey contractor doing bollywood smokey eyes.
> 
> what's our theme for this week? orange as per sage's suggestion? or did i miss orange week? i've lost track!
> ...


----------



## aradhana (Mar 1, 2016)

sagehen said:


> No, orange was still up for discussion but I say let's do it. That blouse is calling me lol.





Prettypackages said:


> yup, still here   They are trying to get me to stay. LOL
> I need that video, I still absolutely love the Mickey Contractor collection.



Ok, let's do it - orange!

I will look for the video link tonight. I re-watched it again last night and ended up buying the halcyon days palette because of it...since I wanted tint CCB of course!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 1, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;lorT72EWL1w]https://youtu.be/lorT72EWL1w[/video]

there ya go! mickey contractor + mac.
if you have the palette from his collection you can do it....i use the lightest shade instead of whatever he is using as a highlight...

so my lips and cheeks were orange today - stila water poppy blush (it could possibly be called a coral), and lips were lasting sensation pencil + powerful lipstick.

my eyes were pretty snoozy...i didn't have much time so i just put macro violet on upper and lower lashlines, and used the lilac shade from the flamingo park palette to smudge it out a little. and black mascara of course. i seem to have lost track of when i opened my mascaras that i am currently using, so i may have to just give them a toss and start new tubes. beginning of the month, so it might be a good time for it!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 2, 2016)

Wearing KvD A-Go-Go liquid lipstick today. some bronzy, shimmery shades on eyes. Have had a bad 7 days - I hope to be coming around the corner with a better face tomorrow.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 2, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Wearing KvD A-Go-Go liquid lipstick today. some bronzy, shimmery shades on eyes. Have had a bad 7 days - I hope to be coming around the corner with a better face tomorrow.



ohh just googled that shade...you must have looked awesome! was that for the blouse you mentioned, or not yet?

today i wore a black gel liner by marc jacobs on upper and lower lashlines (more thickly on upper), with seaside cream colour base on lids, improper copper on cheekbones and mineralize bush in exotic ember. lips were spontaneous patent polish pencil. is our theme for lips only, or could be any facet of our makeup? i guess i did the latter today.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 3, 2016)

aradhana said:


> ohh just googled that shade...you must have looked awesome! was that for the blouse you mentioned, or not yet?
> 
> today i wore a black gel liner by marc jacobs on upper and lower lashlines (more thickly on upper), with seaside cream colour base on lids, improper copper on cheekbones and mineralize bush in exotic ember. lips were spontaneous patent polish pencil. is our theme for lips only, or could be any facet of our makeup? i guess i did the latter today.


Yes it was for the blouse lol! I really like that shade - it is so bright but still so wearable for WOC. I thought it was for any aspect of our make, the theme. I was doing lips because I was inspired to and because it is easy. Today I plan to have some coral blush on the cheeks at some point. I hope. I am not wearing anything but foundation and brows at the moment, but it will get better.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 4, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Yes it was for the blouse lol! I really like that shade - it is so bright but still so wearable for WOC. I thought it was for any aspect of our make, the theme. I was doing lips because I was inspired to and because it is easy. Today I plan to have some coral blush on the cheeks at some point. I hope. I am not wearing anything but foundation and brows at the moment, but it will get better.



in my mind, after i googled the lipstick, i figured you looked like this:




which is pretty awesome, IMHO.

so far i've just been doing the orange cheek thing. i guess i have tomorrow or sunday to do my orange lips again. my faces have been simple during the week, but hopefully it being weekend i can do something with a bit more razzle dazzle.

i went into sephora today and didn't buy any makeup, just a josie maran body butter. i did walk around the store ten times and watched 1 million billion things...and collected my birthday bonus. i chose the marc jacobs option - eyeliner and kiss kiss bang bang lipstick. which reminds me i should go google that too. i wasn't sure whether i should keep the bonus gift or pass it along. i never ended up using much of the MUFE lipstick from last year? year before? it was nice, but a bit of a snore on me.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2016)

aradhana said:


> in my mind, after i googled the lipstick, i figured you looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 52714
> 
> ...


Yes! I was wearing attitude just like the pic lol! I also went with orange and coral blush a couple days this week. I have a ladies' night out with some high school friends tomorrow and I have no idea what to wear, but there will be orange on my face lol! Maybe KvD Countess?

I don't know why but they gave me my birthday gift early this year, and I got the Marc Jacobs option. I passed the lipstick along to a coworker but kept the eyeliner to see what the hype is about. 

What color next week ladies?


----------



## aradhana (Mar 5, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Yes! I was wearing attitude just like the pic lol! I also went with orange and coral blush a couple days this week. I have a ladies' night out with some high school friends tomorrow and I have no idea what to wear, but there will be orange on my face lol! Maybe KvD Countess?
> 
> I don't know why but they gave me my birthday gift early this year, and I got the Marc Jacobs option. I passed the lipstick along to a coworker but kept the eyeliner to see what the hype is about.
> 
> What color next week ladies?



what did you think of the eyeliner? i had the full-size one previously, and it just finished. i found it had pretty good staying power. however, i didn't find it easy to get a fine point. i kind of prefer pencils i can sharpen myself.

i decided to keep the lipstick. the colour seems brighter than i had expected once applied.

how about green? or maybe we could do green the week after, for st.patrick's... 
my other suggestion would be blue....


----------



## sagehen (Mar 5, 2016)

aradhana said:


> what did you think of the eyeliner? i had the full-size one previously, and it just finished. i found it had pretty good staying power. however, i didn't find it easy to get a fine point. i kind of prefer pencils i can sharpen myself.
> 
> i decided to keep the lipstick. the colour seems brighter than i had expected once applied.
> 
> ...




My same issue. I like to be able to make a fine line, or at least control it better than with that pencil.

Definitely, let's keep green for the week of St. Patrick's Day. I could do blue. I really need to break from my blah, neutral rut. I will look for some inspiration!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 8, 2016)

My blue look for the day is MUFE Peacock Blue metallic e/s on my lid, with MUFE pink brown in the crease, MAC Waveline liner, winged out and a lotta mascara. It turned out nice, and was quite a change from my UD Naked lid and Buck crease from yesterday (I added blue liner) I need a cobalt blue liner - I am going to bring back the 80's high school look this week lol. I need to dig through my UD liners. I know I have one.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 10, 2016)

My blue for the day is LimeCrime Peacock liquid lipstick. I love the stares I have gotten at work lol. Yesterday I wore Prestige Total Intensity liner in the dark blue shade. I have rubber the name off of it...was it Denim Blue?


----------



## sagehen (Mar 17, 2016)

Tuesday I wore a green e/l from UD 24/7 line - Zodiac? And today I am wearing UD Smog on lid, with a little Buck in crease to clean it up and Darkhorse in outer crease for a little depth. UD Covet 24/7 liner on top and bottom lash lines and LaSplash Nagini as liner with Jeffrey Star Mistletoe lipstick. No one even bats an eye at my "bold" lip colors at work any more lol.


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Tuesday I wore a green e/l from UD 24/7 line - Zodiac? And today I am wearing UD Smog on lid, with a little Buck in crease to clean it up and Darkhorse in outer crease for a little depth. UD Covet 24/7 liner on top and bottom lash lines and LaSplash Nagini as liner with Jeffrey Star Mistletoe lipstick. No one even bats an eye at my "bold" lip colors at work any more lol.



Sounds amazing!! Awesome St. Paddy's day look. I completely forgot it was St. Paddy's Day today... I'm so annoyed as green is my favourite colour


----------



## sagehen (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi all - what's the challenge for this week? I decided it was a challenge to get out the door to work, so I am wearing a very bland look lol. I would like to try something exciting tomorrow lol.


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Hi all - what's the challenge for this week? I decided it was a challenge to get out the door to work, so I am wearing a very bland look lol. I would like to try something exciting tomorrow lol.



I think you and I are on the same challenge!! LOL. I think I'm going to play around with pinks and purples this week, though.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 21, 2016)

Shars said:


> I think you and I are on the same challenge!! LOL. I think I'm going to play around with pinks and purples this week, though.


This is a great idea. It's Spring and time to bring out my pinks. That's what I am going with!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 22, 2016)

Shars said:


> I think you and I are on the same challenge!! LOL. I think I'm going to play around with pinks and purples this week, though.





sagehen said:


> Hi all - what's the challenge for this week? I decided it was a challenge to get out the door to work, so I am wearing a very bland look lol. I would like to try something exciting tomorrow lol.





sagehen said:


> This is a great idea. It's Spring and time to bring out my pinks. That's what I am going with!



i was on the same challenge as you ladies...but pinks and purples sounds good to me. i think it's been a while since i did a purple eye look.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 23, 2016)

Today I am wearing UD Toasted on my lids over WnW Fergie shimmer primer and LC True Love l/s on my lips. At some point I will put on blush. Does true love count as pink? It's pink on me...


----------



## aradhana (Mar 23, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Today I am wearing UD Toasted on my lids over WnW Fergie shimmer primer and LC True Love l/s on my lips. At some point I will put on blush. Does true love count as pink? It's pink on me...



i'd say yes.  in fact it's called 'vibrant pinky red' on the lime crime website.

i wore unlimited prolongwear today, with life's a picnic on cheeks and some warm brown/black mufe artist's eyeshadows. i really like the shadows, but anytime i've done a look with them i have been less than enthused. ME 624, I 628 & D 716. With Black Line pearl glide.

Not sure what lipstick to do tomorrow. I kind of want to wear NARS Habanera on eyes... When the sales person applied it on me she had used Rykugien on the lips, so I guess I could do that...looks like I am on a soft pink trend as opposed to brights.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 22, 2016)

All purple today.
R.I.P. Prince


----------



## sagehen (Apr 22, 2016)

I dug out Prince Noir lipstick, just because of the name. I know that was not the theme of the collection that the  lipstick came from, but it made me feel better.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2016)

YES!  I"m going to do a purple look today. 





awickedshape said:


> All purple today.
> R.I.P. Prince


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 23, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> YES!  I"m going to do a purple look today.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 1, 2016)

Hello sweeties!!  I wanted to pop in and say hello!  Long time, no chat!  I have done such a great job on my low-buy I didn't want to be too tempted by lurking around Specktra.  But I'd love to jump back in on some challenges to help me shop my stash!
I unearthed a healthy collection of the MUFE Artist Shadows, so I may try to JUST use those this week, instead of defaulting to my go-to staples.  As great as these shadows are, I really need to make them more a part of my every week makeup!

Any challenge or theme ideas for this week??


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2016)

PixieDancer said:


> Hello sweeties!!  I wanted to pop in and say hello!  Long time, no chat!  I have done such a great job on my low-buy I didn't want to be too tempted by lurking around Specktra.  But I'd love to jump back in on some challenges to help me shop my stash!
> I unearthed a healthy collection of the MUFE Artist Shadows, so I may try to JUST use those this week, instead of defaulting to my go-to staples.  As great as these shadows are, I really need to make them more a part of my every week makeup!
> 
> Any challenge or theme ideas for this week??



Nice to see you!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 1, 2016)

Hey Pixie. I don't have any challenge ideas  I've just been trying to practice and use my palettes to see how I like them.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Nice to see you!





Prettypackages said:


> Hey Pixie. I don't have any challenge ideas  I've just been trying to practice and use my palettes to see how I like them.



Hi girlies!  I think I'll just do my "MUFE Artist Shadows Challenge" since it's a lot like your palette task prettypackages! Working with your palettes is a good idea.  I have done that several times; mostly for travel. Trying to see if a palette is well-edited and useful as a stand alone. If I have to incorporate a bunch of other shadows to make a palette work, that's usually when I let it go.  That's why I got so hooked on the new MUFE shadows! I'm finding I'd rather track down specific shades I love and build my own palettes than try to work with pre-made palettes if they have too many duds.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2016)

That's actually a good barometer to help me decide on these.  I bought a few of the MAC palettes when they were on sale, (now they have been permanently reduced) but I hadn't had a chance to use them.  I can't tell if it is me or if they are stiff and hard to blend.  We'll see.  I was just thinking about buying some of the MUFE singles.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> That's actually a good barometer to help me decide on these.  I bought a few of the MAC palettes when they were on sale, (now they have been permanently reduced) but I hadn't had a chance to use them.  I can't tell if it is me or if they are stiff and hard to blend.  We'll see.  I was just thinking about buying some of the MUFE singles.



I will ALWAYS have a spot in my makup-loving heart for MAC, but I HAVE to tell you.. these new MUFE Artist Shadows are on a whole other level!  I actually have to make myself not pick up so much product with my brush because I'm so used to having to dig my brush and go back several times with my MAC and UD shadows sometimes to build up and blend my looks.  I just want to get more familiar with the ones I have and use them more regularly.  Instead of just using one or 2 and then defaulting to my usual blending, highlighting, and transition shades.

I completely undertand your frustration with the MAC palettes.  I've found I have been mostly disappointed with any MAC pre-made palettes.  Even if it's a great value per shadow, they HAVE to be travel-friendly and all-inclusive for them to be of use to me.  If I have to grab other singles to make them work, then the efficiency of a pre-made palette is gone.  If a pre-made palette doesn't make my life easier, I'd rather reach for things I KNOW 100% that I love!  I have actually been having some fun with my stash pulling shadows I want to play with or try and building my own temporary palettes.  That way I can always transition them and rotate new things in my temp palettes from my stash to spread the love.

Also... I see in your signature that you are looking for a BU Blazing Haute blush... I have one that I swear I've used maybe 3 times!  If you want it.  I can't imagine I'd miss it if I haven't reached for it more!


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2016)

I've been using the left shade from the Gucci Fume eyeshadow duo a lot recently.
I used it with TF Last Dance and Chanel Tisse Rivoli and yesterday with TF Raw Jade and MAC Mocha.
I am eagerly awaiting more TF quads of that LD quality as the present colours aren't piquing my interest.
I should try to use my Gucci Ocean Rhapsody soon.






Mocha


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2016)

Just can't get a good pic of Cle de Peau's Cosmic Aura today! The lighting there or my camera settings... gah!
Wore it with MAC Viva Glam V.


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2016)

Used Cle de Peau Cosmic Aura again with Armani Shadow eye tint and VG V


----------



## NaomiH (May 5, 2016)

Lovely eye looks AWS!


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely eye looks AWS!



Hi, Naomi!
You're too kind!
Trying to use up some stuff


----------



## NaomiH (May 6, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Hi, Naomi!
> You're too kind!
> Trying to use up some stuff



I feel you on that one!  I'm quite proud of myself that I finished up a blush,have hit pan on another and have hit pan on my Ambient powder.  Slowly but surely, I'm working my way through some things.


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I feel you on that one!  I'm quite proud of myself that I finished up a blush,have hit pan on another and have hit pan on my Ambient powder.  Slowly but surely, I'm working my way through some things.



Wow!


----------



## namkhoa68 (May 8, 2016)

aradhana said:


> how do i join?



i want too


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2016)

Wednesday I used Gucci Ocean Rhapsody quad with Givenchy le rouge lipstick in Brun Cachemire, Thursday was Chanel Tisse Vénitien and CL Just Nothing velvet matte lipstick. 
I was thinking that TF Last Dance would usurp Burberry Gold no.25 as my favourite eyeshadow palette but I wore it today with NARS Rita and it's still in first place lol
Brightened me up!


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

Monday I used the buttah-soft Guerlain Brownie and Clyde eyeshadow monos all over the lid instead of in the crease with Chanel Tisse Rivoli and TF Coco Ravish.
Yesterday was Gucci Crystal Copper eyeshadow quad with the sheer voice Rouge Louboutin lipstick.
And today I used Arista Golden Olive eyeshadow duo with TF Raw Jade in the crease, browbone and inner corners of the eyes and Louboutin Escatin sheer voile lipstick.






Escatin


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

How do you all use blue eyeshadow?
Share some looks!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

So, I decided to take my pre-made palettes back.  They were fine, but I'd rather create my own.  Your guideline helped b/c I had to reach into other palettes for my transition color.  



PixieDancer said:


> I will ALWAYS have a spot in my makup-loving heart for MAC, but I HAVE to tell you.. these new MUFE Artist Shadows are on a whole other level!  I actually have to make myself not pick up so much product with my brush because I'm so used to having to dig my brush and go back several times with my MAC and UD shadows sometimes to build up and blend my looks.  I just want to get more familiar with the ones I have and use them more regularly.  Instead of just using one or 2 and then defaulting to my usual blending, highlighting, and transition shades.
> 
> I completely undertand your frustration with the MAC palettes.  I've found I have been mostly disappointed with any MAC pre-made palettes.  Even if it's a great value per shadow, they HAVE to be travel-friendly and all-inclusive for them to be of use to me.  If I have to grab other singles to make them work, then the efficiency of a pre-made palette is gone.  If a pre-made palette doesn't make my life easier, I'd rather reach for things I KNOW 100% that I love!  I have actually been having some fun with my stash pulling shadows I want to play with or try and building my own temporary palettes.  That way I can always transition them and rotate new things in my temp palettes from my stash to spread the love.
> 
> Also... I see in your signature that you are looking for a BU Blazing Haute blush... I have one that I swear I've used maybe 3 times!  If you want it.  I can't imagine I'd miss it if I haven't reached for it more!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Wednesday I used Gucci Ocean Rhapsody quad with Givenchy le rouge lipstick in Brun Cachemire, Thursday was Chanel Tisse Vénitien and CL Just Nothing velvet matte lipstick.
> I was thinking that TF Last Dance would usurp Burberry Gold no.25 as my favourite eyeshadow palette but I wore it today with NARS Rita and it's still in first place lol
> Brightened me up!
> 
> ...



I love this one.  This color is so pretty on you!


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I love this one.  This color is so pretty on you!



Thank you!!!
I'm working on that outer vee lol


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> How do you all use blue eyeshadow?
> Share some looks!



Depends on the blue. With navy blues, I find they make for a much softer and less harsh smokey eye than black or really dark brown. I'd put the navy on the light, blend out the edges with a lighter brown and skip liner on the upper lash line. 

For teals and so on, I kind of do the same... colour on the lid and brown to blend out and define the crease. 

A nice trick I found was reverse smokey eye looks. So you'd keep the lid somewhat neutral and then use the blue as a bottom lashline colour and smoke it out with brown. Gives for a nice alternative.


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> Depends on the blue. With navy blues, I find they make for a much softer and less harsh smokey eye than black or really dark brown. I'd put the navy on the light, blend out the edges with a lighter brown and skip liner on the upper lash line.
> 
> For teals and so on, I kind of do the same... colour on the lid and brown to blend out and define the crease.
> 
> A nice trick I found was reverse smokey eye looks. So you'd keep the lid somewhat neutral and then use the blue as a bottom lashline colour and smoke it out with brown. Gives for a nice alternative.



Oooh, nice! Sounds really good. 

I saw these two that looked nice (not that I can duplicate the first lol)

View attachment 54258


And this reminds me of YSL's blue mascaras and the Bleus Lumiere palette

View attachment 54259


Blue on the lids usually end up louder on me than I'd like.


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Oooh, nice! Sounds really good.
> 
> I saw these two that looked nice (not that I can duplicate the first lol)
> 
> ...



Ohh pooey. I'm sure you can. Just practice lol. You have beautiful full eyes but I get what you mean by blue ending up looking louder. It's probably because you have more lid space. So maybe try blue on just half the lid i.e. lashline to halfway and then blend into your crease colour after that. Otherwise, I'd say rock your blues on those pretty eyes!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

those looks are gorgeous. I honestly don't wear blue eyeshadow. I've been running from it.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

I love these ideas, I need to practice that reverse smokey.  It took me forever to understand what a true smokey looked like. LOL



Shars said:


> Depends on the blue. With navy blues, I find they make for a much softer and less harsh smokey eye than black or really dark brown. I'd put the navy on the light, blend out the edges with a lighter brown and skip liner on the upper lash line.
> 
> For teals and so on, I kind of do the same... colour on the lid and brown to blend out and define the crease.
> 
> A nice trick I found was reverse smokey eye looks. So you'd keep the lid somewhat neutral and then use the blue as a bottom lashline colour and smoke it out with brown. Gives for a nice alternative.


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ohh pooey. I'm sure you can. Just practice lol. You have beautiful full eyes but I get what you mean by blue ending up looking louder. It's probably because you have more lid space. So maybe try blue on just half the lid i.e. lashline to halfway and then blend into your crease colour after that. Otherwise, I'd say rock your blues on those pretty eyes!!




Thank you for the vote of confidence!
I will have to try that 


I want to try a shimmery blue over black eyeshadow from one of my quads sometime soon.



Prettypackages said:


> those looks are gorgeous. I honestly don't wear blue eyeshadow. I've been running from it.



I used to think that people thought it was tacky but I had a lot of blue suits so I started trying it out.
I had a L'Oreal HIP blue duo first, it was so loud lol but I liked those duos.




Prettypackages said:


> I love these ideas, I need to practice that reverse smokey.  It took me forever to understand what a true smokey looked like. LOL



I need to pay better attention and stop using those cheap sponge tip applicators lol



I think one of my eyes is slightly hooded and working in the outer vee is a bit hard for me


----------



## awickedshape (May 23, 2016)

Only thought to take a pic after melting in the heat lol
Wore Guerlain Brownie and Clyde eyeshadow mono all over the place and layered the black eyeshadow from Gucci's Ocean Rhapsody quad on the lid. 





Have you all decided on particular shades to wear this week?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

Ladies, how is everyone?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Ladies, how is everyone?



Exhausted! Yourself?


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Exhausted! Yourself?



I'm exhausted too! When I'm exhausted, I shop online *facepalm*
Help me Jesus! lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 13, 2016)

LOL  Too funny!  I'm actually kinda restless..  Trying to make changes.  Ya know how that goes.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello ladies! Missed you!!!

Count me in on the 'exhausted' group - I feel like the walking dead. Just finishing my month-long Mandarin crash course with finals this week, and it's kicking my ass. At the same time I'm still working part-time and trying to figure out how that 'living in China' thing works. Thankfully I'll go home in two weeks, so looking forwar to that! Everything I hauled lately I had sent to my parents' place, so it'll be like Christmas in July! You can't really buy makeup here, everything important is insanely expensive and comes out months later anyways.

And due to my early morning classes, my MU has been incredibly boring and basic!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm exhausted too! When I'm exhausted, I shop online *facepalm*
> Help me Jesus! lol



I do that too! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL  Too funny!  I'm actually kinda restless..  Trying to make changes.  Ya know how that goes.



Sure do. I'm in a reevaluation phase right now and trying to come up with a new life plan.  It's more stressful than I thought it'd be.  :/


----------



## Shars (Jun 14, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! Missed you!!!
> 
> Count me in on the 'exhausted' group - I feel like the walking dead. Just finishing my month-long Mandarin crash course with finals this week, and it's kicking my ass. At the same time I'm still working part-time and trying to figure out how that 'living in China' thing works. Thankfully I'll go home in two weeks, so looking forwar to that! Everything I hauled lately I had sent to my parents' place, so it'll be like Christmas in July! You can't really buy makeup here, everything important is insanely expensive and comes out months later anyways.
> 
> And due to my early morning classes, my MU has been incredibly boring and basic!



Hey Anneri!! So happy to hear that you have been settling in well but yay for going home and collecting your aggregate haul lol. Good luck with your Mandarin exams. I know learning any Chinese language is difficult so all the best to you!


----------



## Shars (Jun 14, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Sure do. I'm in a reevaluation phase right now and trying to come up with a new life plan.  It's more stressful than I thought it'd be.  :/



Adulting really sucks sometimes! *sigh*


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2016)

Shars said:


> Adulting really sucks sometimes! *sigh*



It sure does!


----------



## aradhana (Jul 17, 2016)

hello ladies! 

how are all the life changes going? sounds like everybody is shifting gears. hope it is going well.

i have a break for the summer from school, so presently 'only' full-time work on my plate. 
it means i have time to actually come on here and see how you are all doing and what is new on the makeup front. 

my makeup has been a bit boring lately due to having little time in the mornings, though i've been throwing in fun lipsticks here and there to mix it all up.
probably old news to most, but i got an email from NARS about their fall collection...the promo pic looks exciting! i want to know how they achieved that eye look:


----------



## sagehen (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi everyone...I thought I would stop by in honor of it being the first day of autumn, even though I am wearing teal slacks and a berry colored blouse (the print in the blouse pulls it together, I promise!) This is what I am wearing on my face today...FACE - MAC Prep n Prime, ELDW, Spice (6W2), EL Double Matte pressed powder, Deep, Rimmel London eye brow pencil, 001 Black Brown, LA Colors contour powder from the #1 contour palette, BR baked blush in warm berry - EYES, Maybelline Master Prime (is that the name?), UD Hustle e/s on lid and into crease, blended with Buck in Crease, with Creep in the outer v, Marc Jacobs eyeliner from a Sephora gift, Black, flicked out a little, L'Oreal Voluminous Excess mascara, black (I will not be repurchasing this...not enough volume and makes my lashes look piece-y, if that makes sense - not lush and voluminous) - LIPS Milani Amore Matte Lip Crème, 37Dearest.


----------



## Shars (Sep 22, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Hi everyone...I thought I would stop by in honor of it being the first day of autumn, even though I am wearing teal slacks and a berry colored blouse (the print in the blouse pulls it together, I promise!) This is what I am wearing on my face today...FACE - MAC Prep n Prime, ELDW, Spice (6W2), EL Double Matte pressed powder, Deep, Rimmel London eye brow pencil, 001 Black Brown, LA Colors contour powder from the #1 contour palette, BR baked blush in warm berry - EYES, Maybelline Master Prime (is that the name?), UD Hustle e/s on lid and into crease, blended with Buck in Crease, with Creep in the outer v, Marc Jacobs eyeliner from a Sephora gift, Black, flicked out a little, L'Oreal Voluminous Excess mascara, black (I will not be repurchasing this...not enough volume and makes my lashes look piece-y, if that makes sense - not lush and voluminous) - LIPS Milani Amore Matte Lip Crème, 37Dearest.



Hi Sage! I was just thinking that this thread has been super quiet. I'm not a fan of that mascara either. It is Clump City!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey there, iv been thinking about this thread too!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 23, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hi Sage! I was just thinking that this thread has been super quiet. I'm not a fan of that mascara either. It is Clump City!


YES. I was so hoping for the excessive false lash look. I can get clumps from something much cheaper.


Prettypackages said:


> Hey there, iv been thinking about this thread too!


Heeeeey!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 23, 2016)

Haven't posted on thread for quite some time, but I'll share a fresh look...

Face: Avon Magix primer, Avon colour correcting pearls, Bare Minerals concealer in Deep Dark, L'Oréal True Match foundation in Caramel. MAC studio fix plus foundation in NC45, MAC Sheertone Blush in Peachtwist, MAC Gleamtones powder.

Eyes: Avon Colour Trend eyeliner in some sort of black. MAC False Lashes mascara. George by Asda brow tamer in clear and brunette.

Lips: MAC Prep and Prime lip primer, MAC Chromagraphic Pencil in Marine Ultra and MAC lipstick in Klingiton...


----------



## Shars (Sep 23, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Haven't posted on thread for quite some time, but I'll share a fresh look...
> 
> Face: Avon Magix primer, Avon colour correcting pearls, Bare Minerals concealer in Deep Dark, L'Oréal True Match foundation in Caramel. MAC studio fix plus foundation in NC45, MAC Sheertone Blush in Peachtwist, MAC Gleamtones powder.
> 
> ...



Hey Marsha! Asda does makeup now? Wow! Shows how long I've been away from the UK.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 23, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hey Marsha! Asda does makeup now? Wow! Shows how long I've been away from the UK.



Yeah. First time I've tried their stuff, their brow tamer is pretty good. It was a last minute purchase, couldn't find my brow palette.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 23, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey there, iv been thinking about this thread too!



Same! I took a hiatus from Specktra and when I came back I didn't even see the thread, I guess because it had been so long since it had been bumped.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeahi had to search for it last time....


We must do pink next month! 


Marsha I like that, how are those Avon products?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeahi had to search for it last time....
> 
> 
> We must do pink next month!
> ...



Oh yes! BadGal RiRi can come out of hibernation. I have a rose gold polish from Sinful Colors that needs some time in the sun. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeahi had to search for it last time....
> 
> 
> We must do pink next month!
> ...



Yes! I miss Pink October for Meddy's BCAM challenge


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

I had to bring out pleasure bomb!


----------



## Shars (Sep 27, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I had to bring out pleasure bomb!



Ohhhh. I haven't worn that in a while! I've been rushing almost every morning and having been having time to do my makeup properly so I've just been grabbing whatever lipstick is in my in purse makeup bag *sigh*


----------



## sagehen (Sep 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I had to bring out pleasure bomb!



Oops! That's the one I meant!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok so, I finally realized it is October and went in for a little pink... wearing some OPI pink polish (dark purply-pink), and ABH Rio on my lips (matches my neon fuchsia(sp?) skirt). nothing else excites me, so that is all I will report lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 24, 2016)

RIo is pretty, I might have to check that out.


----------



## ThompsonCook (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for share this type of idea. Its challenging for every one...


----------



## sagehen (Mar 7, 2017)

OK since my NYX lip suede in Pink Lust topped with NYX African Queen lip gloss in African Queen is giving me LIFE today, I thought about this thread and that Spring is just around the corner...anyone up for a Spring challenge to get us out of the doldrums of Winter? Sadly, my original plan was to wear NYX lip suede in Oh, Put It On topped with MAC Black Plum Vamplify lipglass. I left it at home so I grabbed Pink Lust out of my bag and it was ON!


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2017)

sagehen said:


> OK since my NYX lip suede in Pink Lust topped with NYX African Queen lip gloss in African Queen is giving me LIFE today, I thought about this thread and that Spring is just around the corner...anyone up for a Spring challenge to get us out of the doldrums of Winter? Sadly, my original plan was to wear NYX lip suede in Oh, Put It On topped with MAC Black Plum Vamplify lipglass. I left it at home so I grabbed Pink Lust out of my bag and it was ON!



I'd be up for a spring challenge! I've been meaning to dig out my pinks, corals and reds as I seem to have got myself stuck in a nude phase.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah,  I need to play in some color. I'm down.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 8, 2017)

sagehen said:


> OK since my NYX lip suede in Pink Lust topped with NYX African Queen lip gloss in African Queen is giving me LIFE today, I thought about this thread and that Spring is just around the corner...anyone up for a Spring challenge to get us out of the doldrums of Winter? Sadly, my original plan was to wear NYX lip suede in Oh, Put It On topped with MAC Black Plum Vamplify lipglass. I left it at home so I grabbed Pink Lust out of my bag and it was ON!





Shars said:


> I'd be up for a spring challenge! I've been meaning to dig out my pinks, corals and reds as I seem to have got myself stuck in a nude phase.



yay! i am in as well!
i'm done school, so hopefully this means i will have more time for makeup and chat-e-chats...
how are you ladies doing? i miss you guys, and miss this thread.

totally down for corals etc for spring. i did a mini re-organization of my makeup, realized just how much i have, and came upon some forgotten colourful treasures that need love!!!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 8, 2017)

oh yeah, and on the topic of coral, i was thinking of picking up that red hot x9 palette - has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2017)

aradhana said:


> yay! i am in as well!
> i'm done school, so hopefully this means i will have more time for makeup and chat-e-chats...
> how are you ladies doing? i miss you guys, and miss this thread.
> 
> totally down for corals etc for spring. i did a mini re-organization of my makeup, realized just how much i have, and came upon some forgotten colourful treasures that need love!!!



Hey girlie! I've been good. Trying to keep my head down, work hard and stop buying makeup haha. 

I'm definitely team no-buy this year. I did a blush count the other day..... madness lol! I'm afraid to count my lip products now.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 9, 2017)

OK sweet. I am thinking, since Spring actually begins on March 21, let's finish out March with a little color to get ourselves ready. We won't have any specific challenge, just getting ready for Spring by adding pops of color where we haven't been, For example, I am wearing a very plain eye today but I am wearing Milani Coral Crush blush and Sephora Always Red liquid lipstick and I feel so colorful and bright. I plan to wear the green liquid liner from Sephora for SP Day (any excuse to wear something colorful this month lol)

Glad everyone has survived winter so far - I miss the camaraderie in this thread. I am on a makeup no-buy for Lent but come Easter I plan to grab KvD ELLL in K-Dub. It is calling to me.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 9, 2017)

Shars said:


> Hey girlie! I've been good. Trying to keep my head down, work hard and stop buying makeup haha.
> 
> I'm definitely team no-buy this year. I did a blush count the other day..... madness lol! I'm afraid to count my lip products now.


haha! i should be on a no buy too...i am basically out of space. my drawer is overflowing, the top of my dresser is overflowing, and the overflow makeup case is also overflowing.
i am too scared to count anything, but yes - this is a good idea so that i can also hopefully get some perspective!




sagehen said:


> OK sweet. I am thinking, since Spring actually begins on March 21, let's finish out March with a little color to get ourselves ready. We won't have any specific challenge, just getting ready for Spring by adding pops of color where we haven't been, For example, I am wearing a very plain eye today but I am wearing Milani Coral Crush blush and Sephora Always Red liquid lipstick and I feel so colorful and bright. I plan to wear the green liquid liner from Sephora for SP Day (any excuse to wear something colorful this month lol)
> 
> Glad everyone has survived winter so far - I miss the camaraderie in this thread. I am on a makeup no-buy for Lent but come Easter I plan to grab KvD ELLL in K-Dub. It is calling to me.


good idea regarding the free for st-patrick's. i was just thinking about outfits for that day, and it did not even cross my mind that i could venture into the colourful makeup too...see how long it's been since i played with my collection?

today my pop of colour was cheeks also -- i wore love cloud on apples, with full of joy as highlight and nars out there as a contour.

i just picked up the smashbox full exposure palette -- i redeemed some points for it... just getting the hang of it...have you guys tried this palette at all?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2017)

Team  EVERYTHING CORAL!!!  LOL I'm so down.  You'd think I'd be peach and coral'd out.  Now I'm adding copper/burgundy to the list. 

I'm good. Still trying to freelance.  I just finished a photoshoot, wanna see? LOL  and I am job hunting again. I got rid of a lot of stuff...  bills...  but I am happy with what I have. Plus it makes room for the new right? LOL 

Congrats on being done with school. I should have really gone back by now. I'd have3 grad degrees at this point. LOL


----------



## aradhana (Mar 12, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Team  EVERYTHING CORAL!!!  LOL I'm so down.  You'd think I'd be peach and coral'd out.  Now I'm adding copper/burgundy to the list.
> 
> I'm good. Still trying to freelance.  I just finished a photoshoot, wanna see? LOL  and I am job hunting again. I got rid of a lot of stuff...  bills...  but I am happy with what I have. Plus it makes room for the new right? LOL
> 
> Congrats on being done with school. I should have really gone back by now. I'd have3 grad degrees at this point. LOL



awesome! i would love to see the photoshoot!
is the job hunting in addition to the freelancing? you sound super busy!
i'm liking the sound of the getting rid of stuff to make room for the new...i need to purge my house of old randomness too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 14, 2017)

SO Sephora just released a line called Stellar, by Monika Deol.  A star or personality from Canada.  It seems she created this line to expand the medium to deep range that you don't find in other lines.  They also seem to include other undertones besides orange.  so I'm super intrigued to try it.  I'm placing an order now.  Even if there isn't a concealer or foundation shade for you, the lipsticks look really nice. 
What's New Wednesday: STELLAR - BeautyTalk

I wish they had swatches of the foundations 

Article about the launch.  Monika Deol Launches Inclusive Beauty Line, STELLAR* - FASHION Magazine   I might be late and you already know about this. LOL


----------



## aradhana (Mar 14, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> SO Sephora just released a line called Stellar, by Monika Deol.  A star or personality from Canada.  It seems she created this line to expand the medium to deep range that you don't find in other lines.  They also seem to include other undertones besides orange.  so I'm super intrigued to try it.  I'm placing an order now.  Even if there isn't a concealer or foundation shade for you, the lipsticks look really nice.
> What's New Wednesday: STELLAR - BeautyTalk
> 
> I wish they had swatches of the foundations
> ...



thanks for the tip!
i remember her from tv back in the day...
going to check this out!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 14, 2017)

hmmm... i agree about swatches. how am i suppose to know what the shades 'really' look like?

i'll wait till it gets to the brick and mortar stores i guess...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah that is frustrating. I bought one to see.  SO I guess we can go from there. LOL


----------



## aradhana (Apr 9, 2017)

hello hello...what's going on? are we doing a spring challenge?
 [MENTION=62369]Prettypackages[/MENTION] how did the stellar product turn out? does it translate well IRL?

i'm kinda interested in trying out that new mac foundation - next to nothing. has anybody tried it yet?


----------



## sagehen (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey [MENTION=34744]aradhana[/MENTION]!

I am still doing Spring. I still have some Color Rocker lipsticks to get through as well as some of the new KvD shades, so neutral eyes with a pop of color on the lips is still happening for me. Today I am wearing KvD ELL in Miss Argentina. I need K-Dub SO bad!

I haven't tried the new foundation yet - I am oily so a little afraid it won't work for me.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2017)

So, WHY don't I wear Relentlessly Red more often?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey there!  the color I received was too light. I hadn't ordered a new one yet. It was sheer but buildable. I almost liked the concealer more than Nars.  I need to test it some more. I think you should check these out.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 14, 2017)

sagehen said:


> Hey @aradhana!
> 
> I am still doing Spring. I still have some Color Rocker lipsticks to get through as well as some of the new KvD shades, so neutral eyes with a pop of color on the lips is still happening for me. Today I am wearing KvD ELL in Miss Argentina. I need K-Dub SO bad!
> 
> I haven't tried the new foundation yet - I am oily so a little afraid it won't work for me.


wow - k-dub looks really awesome. i haven't checked out any of the new shades yet. i am hoping to pick up hawkwind (liquid) and piaf (in the lipstick formula). i am going to get my makeup done at sephora tomorrow afternoon, and i think i will have a hard time making myself wait till next week when the sale starts to make my purchases!


sagehen said:


> So, WHY don't I wear Relentlessly Red more often?


i know, isn't it just such an awesome awesome shade?!


Prettypackages said:


> Hey there!  the color I received was too light. I hadn't ordered a new one yet. It was sheer but buildable. I almost liked the concealer more than Nars.  I need to test it some more. I think you should check these out.


i'm definitely waiting till they come out in store, or if they offer the samples online. i have too many foundation mishaps in my cupboard!!! 


so my makeup today was inspired by lisa eldridge's tutorial....i used chrome yellow eyeshadow on the lid, a blend of a bunch of browns in the crease, avenue fluidline (top only), and black  mascara. i used pink sprinkles blush + shape the future edsf, and on lips i wore venezia liquid lipstick by stila and grand pumpkin lipglass. i felt verrrry springtime! oh btw i have been using milk skin tint the last few days, and really liking both the colour match and the finish.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 17, 2017)

Ooh I forgot all about this thread.  I may join after I try all my new products. But that task seems never-ending.  Oh I forgot I got some samples of the Stellar foundation at a new Sephora.  I need to try them. May have to wait until next weekend as I get nervous about using new foundation during the work week. I got S18 and S19.  If I got the numbers right S17 didn't look yellow enough.  But these 2 looked very yellow.  Maybe even too yellow if that is possible.  I assumed the numbers went from lightest to darkest but it was hard to tell without pumping it out and I was making a mess all over the place.  The colors looked all the same in the bottles.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 18, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I forgot all about this thread.  I may join after I try all my new products. But that task seems never-ending.  Oh I forgot I got some samples of the Stellar foundation at a new Sephora.  I need to try them. May have to wait until next weekend as *I get nervous about using new foundation during the work week*. I got S18 and S19.  If I got the numbers right S17 didn't look yellow enough.  But these 2 looked very yellow.  Maybe even too yellow if that is possible.  I assumed the numbers went from lightest to darkest but it was hard to tell without pumping it out and I was making a mess all over the place.  The colors looked all the same in the bottles.



Me too LOL. I refuse to go to lunch, look in the rear view mirror and be shocked and appalled at what I see.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 21, 2017)

ha! yes i am always afraid of trying new foundations at work too...but, occasionally, i like using the work people as guinea pigs for testing out my kookiness. however not that i think about it, i usually regret those times!

so i ended up doing a bit of pre-sale sephora shopping, a little sale shopping, and then some! 

before the sale i bought one of those tom ford eyeshadow cream/powder duos...peach bronze. my first tom ford product. 

when the sale started i got the narsissist loaded palette, the milk holographic stick, and hawkwind by kat von d. i am going to pick it up tomorrow at the post office. yay!

and today i ordered the pat mcgrath eye kit. because i've gone mad! must stop somehow...


----------



## katred (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi everyone! I haven't been on here in ages, but I really wanted some challenges to keep me shopping my stash (instead of putting two dozen things in my cart on the Sephora website and trying to decide which ones I NEED). 

Aradhana, I'm dying to know what you think about the PM set. I dawdled too long on the previous sets, because I couldn't choose between gold and silver, and they sold out while I was deciding... 

im currently waiting for my next payday and hoping that I can still get the items I want from the Basquiat collection


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2017)

hahahahaha  I try my foundations out at work and when I go out for a "real" life test.  I guess I need to stop.  

I'm still stuck on coral.  I will always be stuck on coral and peach.  Do you guys want to stick with a Spring challenge?


----------



## sagehen (May 1, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> hahahahaha  I try my foundations out at work and when I go out for a "real" life test.  I guess I need to stop.
> 
> I'm still stuck on coral.  I will always be stuck on coral and peach.  Do you guys want to stick with a Spring challenge?


I am cool with that because I still have yet to wear Toxic Tale or Vegas Volt lipsticks. Or the coral blush from Vibe Tribe. Yeah, I vote to stick with Spring lol


----------



## aradhana (May 1, 2017)

katred said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been on here in ages, but I really wanted some challenges to keep me shopping my stash (instead of putting two dozen things in my cart on the Sephora website and trying to decide *which ones I NEED*).
> Aradhana,* I'm dying to know what you think about the PM set.* I dawdled too long on the previous sets, because I couldn't choose between gold and silver, and they sold out while I was deciding...
> 
> im currently waiting for my next payday and hoping that I can still get the items I want from the Basquiat collection



maybe you NEED them all...at least, this is what generally happens to me. or i remove things because i don't NEED them, and then i go buy them the following week.

i will keep you posted on pm...i haven't opened the package yet -- the sequins are a beautiful packaging idea, but they actually deter me from opening the package because i need to be ready for the explosion of sequins! i all want to make sure that i have time to play with all the items in the pack. i read a review somewhere complaining about all these items being included, when only one or two things are actually being coveted. i get the complaint but i will defer judgement on whether i agree till after i play with the products. i know i liked the lip kit that i purchased.



Prettypackages said:


> hahahahaha  I try my foundations out at work and when I go out for a "real" life test.  I guess I need to stop.
> I'm still stuck on coral. * I will always be stuck on coral and peach.*  Do you guys want to stick with a Spring challenge?


me too! i just bought a coral bronzer from vasanti. i've never seen a coral bronzer before, and in fact i just thought it was a poorly labeled blush until the sales person pointed me towards another shade  for the blush, and instructed me to apply it lower. i may go back for the blush actually, it was like a yellowy Luster.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-UqL0F2y6...CLcB/s1600/Photo+2016-06-28%2C+2+14+51+AM.jpg
that is the 'bronzer'. can't find the blush online.


sagehen said:


> I am cool with that because I still have yet to wear Toxic Tale or Vegas Volt lipsticks. Or the coral blush from Vibe Tribe. Yeah, I vote to stick with Spring lol


ok lets do the spring theme - coral peach cornucopia!


----------



## sagehen (May 2, 2017)

aradhana said:


> ok lets do the spring theme - coral peach cornucopia!


Yay! I also need to add the orange Mariah Carey blush to the list of must tries. And the light coral KvD ELLL shade. So much coral/peach/orange and so little time!


----------



## Shars (May 2, 2017)

sagehen said:


> Yay! I also need to add *the orange Mariah Carey blush* to the list of must tries. And the light coral KvD ELLL shade. So much coral/peach/orange and so little time!



I wore that blush today with the highlighter from the same collection.... they were so beautiful together despite the fact that you really have to blend that darn highlighter to get rid of the glitter. It'd be fine for a night out but I don't like to be too glittery at work lol. I hope you like the blush. It has a really beautiful glow.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 2, 2017)

Coral bronzer??? PLease let me know how that is? 

I missed out on the latest coral offerings.  you guys are making me want to go find something similar.  LOL


----------



## aradhana (May 5, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Coral bronzer??? PLease let me know how that is?
> 
> I missed out on the latest coral offerings.  you guys are making me want to go find something similar.  LOL


i know it's pretty weird sounding. i'm essentially using it as i use my blushes, which possibly means that i've been placing my blush incorrectly all these years.

i missed the mariah blush...i wish i hadn't skipped/snoozed.

i am planning to skip the summer collection too, but worried i will be sad later if i don't have any products with fruity packaging.


----------



## sagehen (May 9, 2017)

aradhana said:


> i am planning to skip the summer collection too, but worried i will be sad later if i don't have any products with fruity packaging.


I am trying to make myself want something from this collection for the packaging too! I am so sad that MAC let me down with the purple lipstick.


----------



## aradhana (May 10, 2017)

sagehen said:


> I am trying to make myself want something from this collection for the packaging too! I am so sad that MAC let me down with the purple lipstick.


totally, i mean don't they know that violets are BLUE? not PINK?! sigh.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 15, 2017)

Coming back in to say that I lost my Pleasure Bomb...  I think I need to have a memorial service.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 16, 2017)

OMG RIP...search everyone you know.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2017)

Hmmm, I should.   That was such an awesome color.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 24, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Coming back in to say that I lost my Pleasure Bomb...  I think I need to have a memorial service.



i gave that lipstick to a friend with  hopes that mac would repromote it sometime soon....that was two years ago. 

please bring it back, mac!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2017)

oh you are so much better than I am.   LOL 





aradhana said:


> i gave that lipstick to a friend with  hopes that mac would repromote it sometime soon....that was two years ago.
> 
> please bring it back, mac!!!!


----------



## ellisael (Aug 31, 2020)

This is such an absolutely beautiful thread. I do think of makeup as a form of expression especially for women and folx of minority represented genders. and then when that is done for a cause- there are only some things more beautiful than that. Giddens in the chapter Culture and Society looks at freedom to express oneself as a space of belonging into groups and therefore societies. So kudos to your work OP


----------



## Fifi Lamontagne (Dec 31, 2020)

Medgal07 said:


> Theme Makeup with a Purpose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good. I use warm autumn and winter colors and I like them.


----------

